# Furry Fandom and Drama General



## Holdek (Jun 1, 2013)

ANIMAL CONTROL UPDATE: This thread is a general about the Furry community and all the drama revolving around it. The original OP does not include a lot so it will be a work in progress to update with major happenings and drama. If you would like to contribute something to the OP PM @CIA Nigger. There's quite a bit of things I should add as this thread is hundreds of pages worth of furry drama and discussion documented over quite a few years, ranging from failed game devs to washed up artists to a political shitstorm that lasted at least a year and resulted in numerous new threads.

A new spin-off thread has also been started for furry con drama, with the OP documenting plenty of incidents such as the MFF gas attack, the RMFC collapse that kicked off the political shitstorm, and the highly infamous RainFurrest 2015.

*Current happenings*:

*The Twitter Furry War of 2020:*
As the furry fandom has become more of a political grievance fandom than a talking animal and escapism fandom, furries have talked more about politics than talking animals. This boiled over in mid-2020 when some random African American Citizen died during an arrest after a police officer placed his knee on him. This was followed by nationwide riots that started in Minneapolis before spreading to the entire USA. Everywhere from small businesses to historical monuments/museums to even housing projects under construction and playgrounds have been torched and/or looted in the name of this guy who got killed. People have died during these protests as well, and trust has been lost in the police. There's even a bit of doxing and life ruination going on over at Twitter as well.

At the same time corporations went even more out of their way to tell you just how sorry they were for this current situation and going out of their way to tell you this more than any other event. This has been documented in one of the site's longest, most viewed, and fastest moving threads.

In other words, this whole event is a clusterfuck. Then there's the furry response to it, which has been even more of a total fucking mess. This post in the thread is the first mention of this as a fursuiter was brigaded by furries for making cute fursuit videos when people are literally getting killed by cops and shit. At first furries began reacting to this by changing cop characters to firemen in porn comics and yelling at Paw Patrol as usual. Over the next few days however it would escalate into full fledged online war. 

There's plenty of gems in the thread so far and there will continue to be until this simmers down. A popufur artist who got banned from ResetEra was blocking black people who said BLM is stupid on Twitter. A fursuiter got chewed out for going to a rally in fursuit. An edgy Telegram group had a leak and everyone in it got banned from FA. Some furries are even yelling at other furries who just want a break from stressful politics and don't care for the latest news story of the month. It's not uncommon to see a callout post made on a furry who said "rioting is bad".

The craziest part is, the guy who started all this wasn't even a furry.


--------


That being said: Welcome to the General Thread!

Original OP:

I didn't even know what a BabyFur was before I heard that (former mod) TacoWiz was one.  Anyways, this is pretty hilarious: http://www.swiftsden.net/bfpbg_v1_2.pdf


----------



## bradsternum (Jun 1, 2013)

> It is generally frowned upon to defecate in ones diaper at cons, meets, parties or when visiting a fur’s house or room, unless agreed upon by all parties present.



What.


----------



## Mama Luigi (Jun 1, 2013)

MY SIDES, OH MY GOD. I knw everyone has something that gets them off that's odd, but WHY. Just WHY.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 1, 2013)

I really don't mind normal furries that much (although I can only take so much of them), but god damn, babyfurs tend to just be the worst.


----------



## DevilDog (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah, gotta agree with Hunter here. It's not an issue to me if it's just something you do cause you're an angsty teen looking for an identity. But babyfurs are, um, unsettling to say the least.


----------



## Rio (Jun 1, 2013)

> Wetting ones diaper at conventions, meets, parties or when visiting a fur’s house
> or room is an accepted part of being in the babyfur role


----------



## teheviltwin (Jun 1, 2013)

bradsternum said:
			
		

> > It is generally frowned upon to defecate in ones diaper at cons, meets, parties or when visiting a fur’s house or room, unless agreed upon by all parties present.
> 
> 
> 
> What.



I've been told that Babyfurs have been known to do this whilst in restaurants at conventions...


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 1, 2013)

The only babyfurs I know are Pamperchu and Richard Kuta.


----------



## Henry Bemis (Jun 1, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> The only babyfurs I know are Pamperchu and Richard Kuta.



Keep it that way. You don't want any more.


----------



## Fialovy (Jun 1, 2013)

DevilDog said:
			
		

> Yeah, gotta agree with Hunter here. It's not an issue to me if it's just something you do cause you're an angsty teen looking for an identity. But babyfurs are, um, unsettling to say the least.



Same, I mostly have a problem with people who completely define their furriness as who they are as opposed to merely a part of who they are and become so attached to their fursonas that they neglect the rest of them, their human selves.


----------



## A Random (Jun 1, 2013)

What do you guys define someone who accepts the definition of furry as in 'fan of animal anthros' but doesn't care about the whole 'wants to have sex with them/do sick and nasty things involving them'?


----------



## Great Unclean Chris (Jun 1, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> I really don't mind normal furries that much (although I can only take so much of them), but god damn, babyfurs tend to just be the worst.



All furfags are gross, disgusting sick fucks (btw bronies are furfags 2.0 just to be clear  )


----------



## Henry Bemis (Jun 1, 2013)

Pigeon Crow said:
			
		

> What do you guys define someone who accepts the definition of furry as in 'fan of animal anthros' but doesn't care about the whole 'wants to have sex with them/do sick and nasty things involving them'?



The only thing I can hold against the former group is their hesitance/refusal to call out the latter on their disgusting bullshit (you know, to avoid drama).


----------



## Fialovy (Jun 1, 2013)

> Keep your room clean! Do NOT leave wet/messy diapers out in the open or just in a pile on the floor. Always bag them and tie it tight! Make it easy on your host or room service: Put your used diapers in bags that are a manageable size and weight and DO NOT SMELL.


----------



## random_pickle (Jun 1, 2013)

If you ask me, I think that cubfurs are worse than diaperfurs. It's basically pedophilia covered in fur.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm okay with tame not freakish furries since I have a few friends that are furries. But the cubfurs, diaper furs, and the ones that yiff in fursuits and have those really bizarre fetishs (inflation, flatulence, etc.) really disturb me.


----------



## Fialovy (Jun 1, 2013)

random_pickle said:
			
		

> If you ask me, I think that cubfurs are worse than diaperfurs. It's basically pedophilia covered in fur.



Not to mention yiffing is borderline beastiality


----------



## Bugaboo (Jun 1, 2013)

Pigeon Crow said:
			
		

> What do you guys define someone who accepts the definition of furry as in 'fan of animal anthros' but doesn't care about the whole 'wants to have sex with them/do sick and nasty things involving them'?


Couldn't tell ya bro.


----------



## Holdek (Jun 1, 2013)

teheviltwin said:
			
		

> bradsternum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read that at a recent furry con, three soiled adult diapers were found: two in random places like the hallway or something, and one in an elevator.  I'm sure this kind of behavior doesn't go over well with convention center and hotel management and janitors, as well as other furries, and so documents like the one I posted have to be written and promulgated.



			
				Pigeon Crow said:
			
		

> What do you guys define someone who accepts the definition of furry as in 'fan of animal anthros' but doesn't care about the whole 'wants to have sex with them/do sick and nasty things involving them'?



"Furries," I think.



			
				Hunger Mythos said:
			
		

> I'm okay with tame not freakish furries since I have a few friends that are furries. But the cubfurs, diaper furs, and the ones that yiff in fursuits and have those really bizarre fetishs (inflation, flatulence, etc.) really disturb me.



WTF is "yiffing" and what is "inflation?"  



			
				random_pickle said:
			
		

> If you ask me, I think that cubfurs are worse than diaperfurs. It's basically pedophilia covered in fur.



It's all the same fucked up shit from my perspective.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 1, 2013)

Holdek said:
			
		

> Hunger Mythos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Great Unclean Chris (Jun 1, 2013)

Holdek said:
			
		

> WTF is "yiffing" and what is "inflation?"



your better off not knowing man


----------



## random_pickle (Jun 1, 2013)

Great Unclean Chris said:
			
		

> Holdek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must......resist.......answering..........question.............



Spoiler



Yiffing is the furry term for "sex" and inflation is a type of fetish not limited to furries. Inflation is the sexual gratification of inflating someone with air, turning them into a balloon.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Great Unclean Chris (Jun 1, 2013)

random_pickle said:
			
		

> Must......resist.......answering..........question.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yer gon der N' dun it anyway



Spoiler


----------



## MysticMisty (Jun 1, 2013)

random_pickle said:
			
		

> Great Unclean Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I dunno inflation is just really fucking fat in general it seems. I dunno is there really a distinction between absurdly fat and turning someone into a living blimp as far as fetishists go?


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 1, 2013)

MysticMisty said:
			
		

> random_pickle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Guys, stop it, I think he gets the point.


----------



## Fialovy (Jun 1, 2013)

this is the last chance to run away from this thread...


----------



## c-no (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't mind furries as long as the furry is like the brony I do not mind: A person who is a part of the fandom but is not the sick, twisted, deprived kind. That said, I find the babyfur thing to be disturbing.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 2, 2013)

Henry Bemis said:
			
		

> Alan Pardew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For some reason I rather want to learn more.


----------



## Henry Bemis (Jun 2, 2013)

The Furry Drinking Game:

Drink for every fox character.
Drink for every wolf character.

Congratulations, you've died of alcohol poisoning.


----------



## Holdek (Jun 2, 2013)

random_pickle said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Inflation is the sexual gratification of inflating someone with air, turning them into a balloon.



  Wat.  Well, I'm the one that asked.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jun 2, 2013)

Personally I vary between utter "meh" and* "BURN THEM ALL.... BURN THEM ALL"* depending on either how obnoxious the furry in question is. 

Much as I am nauseated by diaperfurs (...pamperchu.... I will never truly bleach the horror from my mind) this (and other) fetishes are hardly peculiar to furrys, and since i am able to happily block coprophiliacs from my thoughts (my personal method is just mentally repeating Martin Ssempa's most famous quote in my head to replace disgust with hilarity) I am usually able to ignore them without opinion (unless some disease ridden degenerate makes a thread on one in the lolcow forum to scar his fellow christorians for life) 

With furries as a whole i couldnt give any less of a crap unless they make themselves targets through melodramatic douchebaggery, in which case its time to dial up the inner nazi until they piss off


----------



## Henry Bemis (Jun 2, 2013)

The only thing that really annoys me about furries-discounting their tendencies toward depravedness-is how monstrously unoriginal they can be (especially when so many of them are clearly talented in their chosen artistic medium). I understand that we've been attributing animals with certain characteristics and stereotypes for centuries-raccoons are crafty, lions are regal, squirrels are hyper, that sort of thing-but there's definitely a line that divides where the artist exploits those things to their fullest extent and where the artist lazily uses them to avoid actually creating three-dimensional characters. 

Sadly, it seems like furries will pay through the nose for any kind of porn, so character is actually kind of incidental to their work. But hey, it pays. Oh, how it pays.

Or, they spice it up and throw on the most ludicrous characteristics to differentiate their grey wolf character from the 324,637,577,684,763,835,686,918,579 other grey wolves (though note that characteristics don't quite make a character).


----------



## WWWWolf (Jun 3, 2013)

(Full disclosure: I'm pretty familiar with the furry fandom in general. I've moved on to fantasy art for most part. Not much of a furry fan these days, really, I just like wolves and werewolves a lot. So sue me.  )



			
				Henry Bemis said:
			
		

> The only thing that really annoys me about furries [...] is how monstrously unoriginal they can be [...] character is actually kind of incidental to their work



Funny thing is, I noticed the same thing about furry characters in general. Then I noticed the same thing about _everything else_. It's not really a problem specifically in furry fandom, but it's definitely a pronounced issue there.

Noticing this problem really gave me a small philosophical crisis about what _really_ constitutes an original character. Really, I recommend every writer and artist to check out every avenue of Totally Original Characters You Can't Steal. It will blow your mind. It will make you think.

That said, I guess part of the problem is that people even _have_ the notion of "personal" characters. If every boring person gets fictionalised, then we get lots of boring fiction.


----------



## Fialovy (Jun 3, 2013)

Spoiler










Of HOLDING!!!! *gets shot*

Believe me, you aren't missing out if you choose not to read Incontinent Student Bodies.


----------



## Aranamor (Jun 3, 2013)

Wait, that's a real comic? I thought it was just a single panel for /tg/ jokes.


----------



## CalmMyTits (Jun 3, 2013)

^I've read ISB out of morbid curiosity, and just... FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU And no Aranamor, there are 4 comics, if I remember correctly. I found the links via ED, on their Babyfur or Adult Babies article, I can't remember which one.

I'm meh towards furries in general. People with online fursonas or who dress in fursuits aren't a big deal with me. For me it's not much different from cosplaying or creating an online persona. I have a couple of friends who are furries or have online fursonas and they're pretty nice people. Like some others in this thread said, the relatively normal furries aren't a big deal, as long as they aren't bothering/harming others or acting like douchebags.

Baby or Diaperfurs on the other hand.. just no. Dear sweet Jesus fuck no. The diaper fetish in itself is disgusting, whether the participants are furries or not. And speaking of inflation, that has been combined with the diaper fetish too, or fat fetishism and diapers (Fat Adult Babies)

The Internet is a wonderful thing because you can meet cool people from different countries and make friends that you would not have had the chance to IRL, but it also makes it so much easier for sick fucks to get together and make communities and forums and 'support' one another, increasing the WTFery of sick fucks (I just skimmed over that babyfur behavior guide) to over 9000.


----------



## Aranamor (Jun 3, 2013)

Oooh, so that's where 'BAAAWWW' came from.


----------



## teheviltwin (Jun 3, 2013)

Inflation just confuses me but one of the ones that really disturbs me is feeder furs. Getting off on the idea of making someone so morbidly obese that they have to rely on you 100% and will never, ever leave you... 'Misery' without the sledgehammer.


On the personal lolcows thread I forgot to mention that this is the semi-sekrit fetish of my personal lolcow. Semi-sekrit because she's part of the whole "tolerant furs" thing where everyone has to be treated with kid gloves no matter how much paedophilia they mix with their beastiality.


----------



## CalmMyTits (Jun 3, 2013)

teheviltwin said:
			
		

> Inflation just confuses me but one of the ones that really disturbs me is feeder furs. Getting off on the idea of making someone so morbidly obese that they have to rely on you 100% and will never, ever leave you... 'Misery' without the sledgehammer.
> 
> 
> On the personal lolcows thread I forgot to mention that this is the semi-sekrit fetish of my personal lolcow. Semi-sekrit because she's part of the whole "tolerant furs" thing where everyone has to be treated with kid gloves no matter how much paedophilia they mix with their beastiality.



I came across one such feeder fur by accident on DA. He wrote stories where they were fed with this icecream that had this special kind of fat in it that once absorbed into the body, could never be lost/burned off.

The feeder/feedee fetish in general creeps me out, what kind of sick person would take pleasure in feeding someone else to the point where they can barely get around? It's like plying an alcoholic with more alcohol, though of course the physical appearance of alcoholism is not as obvious as food addiction.


----------



## teheviltwin (Jun 3, 2013)

CalmMyTits said:
			
		

> teheviltwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And with alcoholism you get all the unwanted aggression etc.


----------



## renomakicwc (Jun 3, 2013)

Ah, the furry fandom.. Being a furry myself, I had the pleasure of coming across all sorts of "questionable" things when I browse through furry image boards and art sites. 

The things I had seen... hoo boy..


----------



## c-no (Jun 3, 2013)

renomakicwc said:
			
		

> Ah, the furry fandom.. Being a furry myself, I had the pleasure of coming across all sorts of "questionable" things when I browse through furry image boards and art sites.
> 
> The things I had seen... hoo boy..


I'd like to ask what you seen but then again, I can't help but think it's a bad idea for both sides, for you it would be unpleasent memories, for everyone else it's "do not want."


----------



## Great Unclean Chris (Jun 3, 2013)

renomakicwc said:
			
		

> Ah, the furry fandom.. Being a furry myself, I had the pleasure of coming across all sorts of "questionable" things when I browse through furry image boards and art sites.
> 
> The things I had seen... hoo boy..


----------



## spaps (Jun 3, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> The only babyfurs I know are Pamperchu and Richard Kuta.


Ever heard of Sonmanic?
https://encyclopediadramatica.se/Sonmanic



			
				random_pickle said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Inflation is the sexual gratification of inflating someone with air, turning them into a balloon.


----------



## Great Unclean Chris (Jun 3, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> random_pickle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 3, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> Alan Pardew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um, Sonmanic _is_ Richard Kuta.

Anyway, I'm pretty indifferent to furries. I'm not much of a fan of furry artwork, but I'm not that bothered by it either.


----------



## spaps (Jun 3, 2013)

trombonista said:
			
		

> spaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. I'm such a moron. All I know about the guy is from the ED article, and I probably missed his name.


----------



## c-no (Jun 3, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> trombonista said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing as how Sonmanic (Richard Kuta) is mentioned in this along with being mentioned in the "Lolcow you missed/have missed" thread, maybe someone should start a thread on him, allowing us to share our thoughts on the diaper wearing man with a furry Sonic OC and a crushed dream at making a Sonic SATAM fan film.


----------



## Holdek (Jun 3, 2013)

CalmMyTits said:
			
		

> teheviltwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WAT. THE. FUCK. THIS IS A REAL THING?  So it's kind of like that scene in _Se7en_ right?


----------



## Niachu (Jun 4, 2013)

Putting aside the stigma I don't see the appeal of drawing anthro. Like if I wanna draw a person I'll draw a person and if I wanna draw a wolf I'll draw a wolf. Mixing the two and making the anthros act like any other normal human is kinda...arbitrary? I dunno.


----------



## Null (Jun 4, 2013)

When I was in highschool I developed a very intense dislike for the popular "emo" trend. I created a rationalization for this. People within the trend only belong to it because they lack any discernible personality, and _require_ that association in order to to feign common ground between other people as to form relationships. That is to say, they embodied something that meant nothing so that they could attract people who did likewise. You see this a lot with pretty much every trend. Those who are scene, hipster, Apple fanatics, and yes: furries.

I made a post about MLP a while back in a Chris thread, saying that brony fandom is pure escapism and that the fictional land of Equestria provided a world for unhappy people to escape to. The same idea applies to furries. People who don't fully feel comfortable with themselves develop these fursonas and to help make themselves seem different. It combines an interest in drawing, animals, and individualism into one thing. Niachu doesn't draw anthromorphic art because she may like animals and she may like drawing, but she doesn't feel the need to embody the traits of a cat or a fox to be different.

With anything like this you see a ton of variation. Not all sexualize their creations, not all want to be unique. Some people like, Walt Disney, will draw anthromorphic creatures simply because they want to. While it's possible that Walt Disney was a furry, I'm pretty sure that his success in life earned him happiness, so he would have no desire to embody himself in one of his drawings. There are a lot of artists that draw furry but don't sexualize it, probably because they're conscious that their creatures are fictional, so they have a hard time relating with them beyond the relationship of artist and creation.


I don't particularly dislike furries, but I do dislike people who make themselves all about one thing. It's people who name themselves "FoxVixen", put some skanky anthro fox girl as their avatar, and then post about their imaginary friend and her drawings whenever possible. However, the same thing applies to every group. I knew someone in another community that was so obsessed with Warhammer 40k he'd post in character, especially when someone else posted furry art. Fun fact, typing in big red letters "PURGE THE HERETICS" does not make you cool and it does not make you any better than the people you do not like.

These obsessive people are mentally ill. So are people like Nick Bate (obsession with anal and a particular person), femnazis (obsession with gender and gender equality), obnoxious religious or areligious people (obsession with supernatural superiority), anyone who has ever used the word "cis" unironically (obsession with gender correctness), and so on. Anything can be healthy in moderation. Liking anal and a girl is fine, wanting gender equality is fine, being studied in religiosity is fine, feeling as if you'd be happier as a different gender is fine, but there's a limit. Once you cross that line and start making everything about yourself centric to your obsession, that's when it stops being a hobby and that's when you start being an annoying fucking cunt.


----------



## hm yeah (Jun 4, 2013)

In college a person I just met asked me if I'm a furry pretty much right when she met me. I went "uh, no". A few weeks later she snuck up on me, wearing a really WEIRD, garish fursuit. This confused quite a few people. An old lady assumed that she was supposed to be a mascot representing something. I laughed and told her that some people just seem to be fine walking around in public looking like a pink gorilla that got thrown in a blender with purple feather boas, black yarn, and lawn clippings. With gargantuan googly eyes.

Anyway, I can find some clever designs of funny animals like Bugs Bunny, or a little midget trickster raccoon wearing a straw hat and playing a banjo, to be appealing, but I don't understand wolfmen, which are like dognoses but covered completely in wolfy fur. Doing person stuff. I don't see what the point of that is, but people can draw what they want. I can draw human faces decently, so I have no "need" to be a furry on the Internet (I think most young artists hide behind furrytism to cover the fact their hy00manz are still...pretty inhuman) but hey, I'll admit it's fun to bang out the occasional stupid pony (2 colors plus buttstamp, what's not to like about that?) or looney tunes thing.

But like American (or worse, _French_0 animoo, I think the "furry default art style" (used to be Looney Tunes-esque 20 years ago I think) -best seen in the comic panel someone else posted back there - is fucking awful and I'm sick of seeing it. What a dull, unappealing art style. I want to punch them in the face for being drawn with such a tasteless art style.


Oh, on diaperfurs - I'm surprised no one mentioned the politician who got found out for being babyfur! I think his 'sona was a blue panda or something.


----------



## NobleGreyHorse (Jun 4, 2013)

Somewhere on the internet, there is a photo of two lovers (from the shoulders down) with tattoos of their babyfursonas, one of whom was a lion cub who had visibly peed his diaper. This guy got that tattooed on his arm forever. He suffered from fairly bad pectus excavatum (sp?) (in which the ribs are deformed and the chest is grossly hollowed out) -- I don't know why I can't find this photo, but maybe it's better if you don't see it.


----------



## c-no (Jun 4, 2013)

NobleGreyHorse said:
			
		

> Somewhere on the internet, there is a photo of two lovers (from the shoulders down) with tattoos of their babyfursonas, one of whom was a lion cub who had visibly peed his diaper. This guy got that tattooed on his arm forever. He suffered from fairly bad pectus excavatum (sp?) (in which the ribs are deformed and the chest is grossly hollowed out) -- I don't know why I can't find this photo, but maybe it's better if you don't see it.


If it truly does exist, then I wouldn't want to see. I also wonder what kind of tattoo artist would do that. Unless said artist was a baby fur, the tattoo artist had to accept a huge amount of money and possibly a few shots of booze to do that. Drawing a lion cub whose diaper has pee stains.


----------



## teheviltwin (Jun 4, 2013)

c-no said:
			
		

> NobleGreyHorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## CalmMyTits (Jun 4, 2013)

^Yep, I've seen that picture before. I have to wonder who is the tattoo artist that did these, and the awkward explanation this guy would have to give to him.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jun 4, 2013)

Furry shit holds no interest to me, so I pretty much just ignore it.  I made the mistake of flipping through the Dalavesta thread, and THAT'S the stuff that makes me sick.  Asking those more in the know... do furries at least draw a solid line between yiffart and actually fucking animals?


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 4, 2013)

ChurchOfGodBear said:
			
		

> Asking those more in the know... do furries at least draw a solid line between yiffart and actually fucking animals?


It depends. There's anthro yiffart, then there's straight up drawing two dogs fucking. The later of which, I'll never understand, but I do kind of get the first since it takes after the human form. Either way, publicly admitting you get off to cartoon characters fucking is never a good idea for obvious reasons.


----------



## Henry Bemis (Jun 4, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> Putting aside the stigma I don't see the appeal of drawing anthro. Like if I wanna draw a person I'll draw a person and if I wanna draw a wolf I'll draw a wolf. Mixing the two and making the anthros act like any other normal human is kinda...arbitrary? I dunno.



It's honestly not the stupidest concept in the world. Just ask the ancient Egyptians.


----------



## WWWWolf (Jun 4, 2013)

ChurchOfGodBear said:
			
		

> do furries at least draw a solid line between yiffart and actually fucking animals?


Most furries I know justifiably consider bestiality animal abuse. (Simple, really - furry characters have human-like intellect, while animals can't consent.) Perhaps even more strongly than on average, just because people tend to equate furries with bestiality. Actually, I didn't even know how horrible this shit could get until I heard horror stories from the more "lenient" side.


----------



## Tim Buckley (Jun 4, 2013)

teheviltwin said:
			
		

> Spoiler


I believe (or at least i want to) that the tattoo is not really a permanent one.


----------



## Niachu (Jun 4, 2013)

Henry Bemis said:
			
		

> Niachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hah, no, I get spiritual expression and all that. I'm referring to modern webcomics and the like. What I don't really get is when the art style just kinda seems...eh, gratuitous? Like, why are they anthros when them being humans could serve the same purpose? I guess I'm saying that because I don't care for the art style either and I have that knee-jerk reaction in me from being an ED regular back in the day.

I suppose, as with all art, it's self-expression, just not my favorite kind.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 4, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> Like, why are they anthros when them being humans could serve the same purpose?


Because it's cutesy. People (like me) gobble that cutesy shit up all the time. Like, why draw things in your own style when you can just draw everything chibi? Bugs Bunny wouldn't get away with almost anything he does if it weren't for the fact that he's a rabbit.

With that said, I don't get why furries try to make their characters dark and serious, or write post-apocalyptic stories about people that just so happen to be furry. That's when it really becomes pointless because those are roles better served by humans.


----------



## teheviltwin (Jun 4, 2013)

WWWWolf said:
			
		

> because people tend to equate furries with bestiality.



A lot of it is just the same as telling OPL he's gay. It's the knee-jerk reaction people go for and the most explosive response.



			
				Niachu said:
			
		

> Like, why are they anthros when them being humans could serve the same purpose?





Spoiler











I blame her.

EDIT: Also, it's really hard to draw people so they actually look like the person in question. If it's an anthro cartoon character then it's recognisable no matter who draws it. "Look, it's me. I'm a red anthro Spyro re-colour with glow in the dark green celtic markings EVERYWHERE."


----------



## Fialovy (Jun 4, 2013)

you know, when I was 12, I was exposed to the babyfur/ABDL community since they'd have regular roleplays in threads on Neopets titled "teen daycare" I was curious what it was so I lurked silently and ... yet morbid curiousity kept me following these people and they also did not just human adult baby rps, but babyfur ones and always managed to stay under the radar. Eventually they all disappeared, either they got banned or they found a better site, but I eventually put that away in the back of the mind until I found out about those babyfurs again on ED. 

Oh Neopets, so desperately trying to make it all kid-friendly and trying to keep the furries at bay. Those furries kept getting smarter.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 4, 2013)

teheviltwin said:
			
		

> EDIT: Also, it's really hard to draw people so they actually look like the person in question. If it's an anthro cartoon character then it's recognisable no matter who draws it. "Look, it's me. I'm a red anthro Spyro re-colour with glow in the dark green celtic markings EVERYWHERE."


This is another point I wanted to make: Furries are easier to draw. Like, I've drawn people before, and I've drawn dogs. Dogs are much more fun to draw because they're simple. Humans have characteristics that can't be overlooked that need a lot of attention. See, drawing anthro characters doesn't make you talentless. It's just that a lot of talentless people prefer it because it requires less effort.


----------



## teheviltwin (Jun 4, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> This is another point I wanted to make: Furries are easier to draw. Like, I've drawn people before, and I've drawn dogs. Dogs are much more fun to draw because they're simple. Humans have characteristics that can't be overlooked that need a lot of attention. See, drawing anthro characters doesn't make you talentless. It's just that a lot of talentless people prefer it because it requires less effort.



I draw anthro and human as do a lot of my friends. I have never known a furry to complain about eye-spacing or cheekbone structure on their char. I don't think it makes anyone talentless (apart from talentless people   ) but it makes everyone happier. 

There's also the enormous escapism aspect. Most peeps I've met have some sort of irl social issues be it anxiety, agoraphobia, personality disorder or sperging. It's fun to have a character that is from an entirely different world.   

The ones that make me giggle are the ones who react to human art like someone just forced them to watch 1 man 1 jar.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 4, 2013)

teheviltwin said:
			
		

> The ones that make me giggle are the ones who react to human art like someone just forced them to watch 1 man 1 jar.


Oh lawdy, do I have a story about one of those.

So this guy has an ED page and everything, but I don't really feel like making a whole thread for him because he's not that active anymore. But this fucking guy, DogPrince69 or something like that, oh man, he's just too much.

Let's start off with the stuff that's not so heavy, DogPrince, who we'll call Jaymz as that's what his fursona goes by, is an old school furry from way back in YouTube's heyday, when mudkipz and YouTube poop was somehow funny (despite the fact that they were never really funny). Jaymz, of course, is a victim of "trolling". When I say "trolling", I don't mean tricking him into handing out personal information or having his account hacked and online life ruined, I mean people didn't like his art and called him, *GASP*, A FURFAG!!!1! Now, I'm pretty sure Jaymz has autism or Asperger's or something, but that doesn't excuse how he handled the situation at hand. No, he drew art and wrote stories about how there was an ongoing "YouTube Furry/Troll War". His character's father is a veteran of this war, and also sexually assaulted his character as a kid or something, I forget, but it was something really fucked. I talked to Jaymz like, twice, and all I got was that he's in his twenties and lives in the south and likes sweet tea almost as much as I do. His mind really is quite a fascinating place if you look past the mother on son incest that he loves drawing so much. OH, I probably should have pointed out that he loves drawing his fursona's mom banging him. Now, I don't know what his relationship was with his parents, but I can tell it wasn't a good one based on the parents he gave his character. Somehow, the guy lives on his own and makes money from working at a Waffle House. How normal people aren't able to get menial labor jobs yet he gets himself a job at Waffle House, I'll never know.

Okay, so he's got some fucked up interests and doesn't know how to grow up. Doesn't every minor lolcow do that? No, there's something that separates Jaymz from the rest of the small time lolcows. Going back to what reminded me of Jaymz, I'm not even joking when I say he will *literally faint at the sight of pornography*. No, he's done it! Someone IRL thought it would be funny to shove a playboy up in his face, and he passed the fuck out. He almost had a fucking heart attack when someone made him go to a strip club after losing a bet as well. So Jaymz clearly doesn't like humans. That means he only likes anthros, right? Well... yes and no. See, it's more like he likes every living thing BUT humans. And I can tell you this, he's not a virgin.

... but... but how can he not be a virgin if he... doesn't... like... oh good lord *NO*

Sorry, but it's true. Jaymz *seriously fucks dogs*. He makes them fuck for his own amusement as well. He claims to treat the dogs well, but that only goes as far as shoving his manhood in their mouths. He keeps the poor little things in cages, and it has been said that he lets them lay turds all over the house and it takes him weeks, if not months to pick the mess up.

So yeah, the guy's pretty fucked up like that. Here's his ED page, but I noticed a good chunk of stuff that was there back in like, 2007 isn't available (including pictures of the cages that he keeps his dogs in). Also, 14 year old me wrote that short little summary at the very end.


----------



## Henry Bemis (Jun 4, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> Henry Bemis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This was kinda my point in my earlier parenthetical remark. It's like, why actually write well-rounded characters when you can just portray those character as animals (with their respective stereotypes) instead? For example, why actually write a tough, brave character when you can just make him a lion? Why write a vain character when they can just be a peacock? And so on and so forth.


----------



## c-no (Jun 4, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Oh lawdy, do I have a story about one of those.
> 
> So this guy has an ED page and everything, but I don't really feel like making a whole thread for him because he's not that active anymore. But this fucking guy, DogPrince69 or something like that, oh man, he's just too much.
> 
> ...


  Good lord  to see what he does to dogs. I honestly would not want any of my dogs near him for fear of their safety and innocence.


----------



## teheviltwin (Jun 4, 2013)

Henry Bemis said:
			
		

> This was kinda my point in my earlier parenthetical remark. It's like, why actually write well-rounded characters when you can just portray those character as animals (with their respective stereotypes) instead? For example, why actually write a tough, brave character when you can just make him a lion? Why write a vain character when they can just be a peacock? And so on and so forth.



Yup, most furry comics/writing is just fucking lazy but some aren't. I'm guessing you're referring to the mundane daily life style comics but even then I can see amusement in a werewolf burning the toast. Using animals with human capacity for thought and communication is everywhere (Animal Farm, Watership Down, Alice in Wonderland) and anthros too (Chronicles of Narnia). We're talking about the first generation to be fully immersed in visual media from birth. Anthro characters have been all over children's television and media for decades. 

Although it does make me laugh about some of the species characteristics that people ignore. Lions are actually lazy and have their pride bring them snacks. Female hyena characters that don't have a mock penis. Female foxes and cats that are monogamous. But then turtles don't usually do ninjitsu... Or at least not when people are looking.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 4, 2013)

teheviltwin said:
			
		

> Female hyena characters that don't have a mock penis.


For years, I've avoided looking that sort of thing up under the fear that the artwork would be anatomically correct. Thank you for disproving that for me.



			
				teheviltwin said:
			
		

> But then turtles don't usually do ninjitsu... Or at least not when people are looking.


----------



## teheviltwin (Jun 4, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> For years, I've avoided looking that sort of thing up under the fear that the artwork would be anatomically correct. Thank you for disproving that for me.



In fairness, furries will always make herms out of every species. Probably with more than one penis and 10 sets of boobs...


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 4, 2013)

teheviltwin said:
			
		

> The Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought SDN was bad...


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 6, 2013)

I have known a furry, he was the son of a good friend of my mother. The guy proudly showed me his furry artwork, it was some anthro girl wearing either very little or nothing at all. His art was in 3D and he was apparantly working on making videos of it or something. It looked... surprisingly professional, as in, it was the type of quality you'd expect to find in a game maybe? Well, yeah, that was my only IRL experience with furries. I know the guy went to a "special school" and had autism, and he really was a pretty okay guy, though very weird. The way he talked about his characters I found most disturbing... he talked about them like one would talk about their lover, he'd even change the tone of his voice. I remember the whole family was pretty unusual, as his father and brother collected miniature trains and railroads and had a huge landscape with tracks and trains, tunnels and stations and even fake lakes and forrests, trees and hills in their attic. Train guy also went to a special school, he had ADD and something else if I'm not mistaken. When I was a kid I sorta befriend furry guy's brother and for a time I thought the trains were pretty cool. Both train guy and furry guy now have a degree, and train guy even has a girlfriend, so I guess people can grow out of their awkward teens and become reasonably well adjusted individuals.


----------



## renomakicwc (Jun 8, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> teheviltwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Piff, only one penis? More than once I came across fursonas with TWO!.. And I think at one point I found one with three.. Or was it four?

And then there was the time I came across a fursona's male sexual reproductive part that just happened to have a china attracted to his BALLS.. His BALLS!.. Not hidden behind them.. Slapped right ON them. 

Some furries, man... Some furries...


----------



## Superjad (Jun 8, 2013)

renomakicwc said:
			
		

> The Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That reminds me of a text-based game I once found... I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Night Terror (Jun 8, 2013)

I've seen too much. I'm completely desensitised
All the people shocked by herms and inflation haven't seen half the shit I have.


Spoiler



One time I saw a porn picture featuring kinky cheesegrater use.


----------



## Superjad (Jun 8, 2013)

Darky said:
			
		

> I've seen too much. I'm completely desensitised
> All the people shocked by herms and inflation haven't seen half the shit I have.
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



And the worst part is, I think i've seen the exact same picture.


----------



## Fialovy (Jun 8, 2013)

C-Cheesegrater? *closes her legs in panic*


----------



## Superjad (Jun 8, 2013)

Fialovy said:
			
		

> C-Cheesegrater? *closes her legs in panic*



If it helps, I think the one I saw involved two males.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 8, 2013)

Superjad said:
			
		

> Darky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Fuck ED, I'm sadly never going to forget that picture. It's engraved into my memory.


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 8, 2013)

renomakicwc said:
			
		

> The Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, I've seen _non_-furry art that had that form of futanari.

Edit: Actually, it was under the balls, but still...


----------



## Springblossom (Jun 8, 2013)

Superjad said:
			
		

> Fialovy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can feel it just thinking about it.


----------



## Saney (Jun 8, 2013)

Superjad said:
			
		

> Fialovy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Cringes*


----------



## TheIncredibleLioness (Jun 8, 2013)

Superjad said:
			
		

> Fialovy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, that doesn't help. That doesn't help _at all_.


----------



## Fialovy (Jun 9, 2013)

Superjad said:
			
		

> Fialovy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still, even if I don't have a dick, that still gives me the heeby jeebies


----------



## Superjad (Jun 9, 2013)

Fialovy said:
			
		

> Superjad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



To be fair, it wasn't anywhere near the dick either.


----------



## Holdek (Jun 10, 2013)

Superjad said:
			
		

> Fialovy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still, doesn't matter.  ::shudder::


----------



## Night Terror (Jun 11, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Superjad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arm around your shoulders, lads.
I'm the internet equivalent of a soldier with a thousand yard stare, I swear to god.


----------



## random_pickle (Jun 11, 2013)

^^^



Spoiler



If you've seen everything, then have you seen the images of that guy who sowed, or sugically attached, dog parts to his face? No one can stand looking at that for more than ten seconds.


----------



## Bugaboo (Jun 11, 2013)

random_pickle said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did he do this in real life? If so how can he ever go to the grocery store again?


----------



## Night Terror (Jun 11, 2013)

random_pickle said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd suppressed that memory and everything, cheers.


----------



## random_pickle (Jun 12, 2013)

revengeofphil said:
			
		

> random_pickle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just saw the images, so I don't know any of the after math. I'm assuming he probably got sent to the nut house.


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 18, 2014)

Sorry for the bump, but....

*ABANDON ALL HOPE YE WHO ENTER THEE*



Spoiler


----------



## EI 903 (Mar 18, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> Sorry for the bump, but....
> *ABANDON ALL HOPE YE WHO ENTER THEE*
> 
> 
> ...



There is no God.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 18, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> Sorry for the bump, but....
> *ABANDON ALL HOPE YE WHO ENTER THEE*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Night Terror (Mar 18, 2014)

hahahahaha holy shit
that was one of the funniest videos ever
i don't know which is better, the horse transformation or this


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 18, 2014)

http://imgur.com/a/uZUME

Horse transformation.

Apparently, _Equus Caballus _means horse, so the more you know.


----------



## exball (Mar 18, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> http://imgur.com/a/uZUME
> 
> Horse transformation.
> 
> Apparently, _Equus Caballus _means horse, so the more you know.


This is fucking terrifying.


----------



## applecat (Mar 18, 2014)

Honestly, the transformation fetish might be weird enough to deserve its own thread. What do you guys think?


----------



## UnwiseKhan (Mar 18, 2014)

applecat said:


> Honestly, the transformation fetish might be weird enough to deserve its own thread. What do you guys think?


Maybe a generic bizarre fetishes thread would be a better idea. There's no way the horse transformation thing is all that common, and you would be missing out on all the inflation/ABDL/gigantism fetishists.


----------



## applecat (Mar 18, 2014)

UnwiseKhan said:


> There's no way the horse transformation thing is all that common



Oh, you are naive and cute. But you're right, weird fetishes in general makes for a more interesting thread. I'll see about making one shortly.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Mar 18, 2014)

Holy shit, I remember that video.

And I read the comic.

I just can't.


----------



## c-no (Mar 18, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> http://imgur.com/a/uZUME
> 
> Horse transformation.
> 
> Apparently, _Equus Caballus _means horse, so the more you know.


So I can assume this is one of the ultimate dreams of some bronies... Looking at the name of it, I'm sure I might have some kind of horrified or scared reaction.


----------



## LM 697 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## telegramsamo (Mar 18, 2014)

applecat said:


> But you're right, weird fetishes in general makes for a more interesting thread. I'll see about making one shortly.



I thought the DeviantART thread _was _our designated "weird fetishes" thread.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Dork Of Ages (Mar 18, 2014)

For all the people that have been scarred by the wonders of furry art, here's something to cheer you up:


----------



## Backwards Harvester (Mar 18, 2014)

Mama Luigi said:


> MY SIDES, OH MY GOD. I knw everyone has something that gets them off that's odd, but WHY. Just WHY.





Hunger Mythos said:


> I'm okay with tame not freakish furries since I have a few friends that are furries. But the cubfurs, diaper furs, and the ones that yiff in fursuits and have those really bizarre fetishs (inflation, flatulence, etc.) really disturb me.


The rabbit hole goes much deeper than that.  
Some fetishes like vore, are physically impossible and are just fantasies.    And because it's physically impossible to do it the way most fantasize about it, it's harmless, if not a little freaky.


----------



## Henry Bemis (Mar 18, 2014)

The real shame about furries comes when you encounter one whose artwork is technically well-executed. And you just sit there wondering "What the hell is this person doing peddling fantasist borderline-bestial smut?" And you just know how hard it would be to get them out of it, because catering to a desperate niche audience doesn't particularly promote improvement. Like, "why brush up my skills when people already pay through the nose for my stuff?"


----------



## waffle (Mar 19, 2014)

I fucking hate furries. My main reason doesn't have a damn thing to do with the sex. I think they almost uniformly suffer from special snowflake syndrome, and also try and make every community into a furry community or at least a "fur friendly" one. To me they are the prototypical internet social justice warrior. I had several of the earliest internet communities that I was involved in totally ruined by them. 

I used to troll on second life with the Patriotic Nigras. Furries were the main target because they are incredibly easy to bother, even for second lifers. One call of yiff in hell furfags and an entire sim would be up in arms for half an hour.

To me second life almost deserves it's own thread. It's true what they say, people who get into it have no first life.


----------



## Andrew Noel Schaefer (Mar 19, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> http://imgur.com/a/uZUME
> 
> Horse transformation.
> 
> Apparently, _Equus Caballus _means horse, so the more you know.


----------



## ChristmasDuck (Mar 20, 2014)

Anyone know what happened to her?

She was the furry in denial that co-authored Blackblood Alliance, and accused anyone who had sparklewolves even remotely similar to hers in any way (like having red fur) of art theft, and went ballistic if someone critiqued her, for those who don't know

Also, does anyone know if the comic she wrote had any actual plot? Like, a real one, rather than just a summary of what happened so far?


----------



## A-Stump (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't know who you're talking about but let me take a stab

Some random Mary-Sue discovers she's the chosen one

She goes on a quest for a Mcguffin, in this case let's say it's a dildo

Mary-Sue has a convoluted journey for the magical dildo

Betrayal AND disgusting furry sex

They get the magical dildo and save the wurld!!!!121!


----------



## ChristmasDuck (Mar 20, 2014)

It's a whole lot simpler: Wolves get attacked by sabretooth cats, request help from bigger wolves, but they're too busy being edgy and give up some edgy backstory that makes little sense, then... it just gets downright confusing and cuts off before anything can actually happen


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 23, 2014)

Since I remembered some drama involving how Moleman9000 compares bronies/furries to race groups etc., just for fun, I Googled searched a bit similar to this issue and got this:

http://www.democraticunderground.com/discuss/duboard.php?az=view_all&address=221x70717



> *why furry is a GBLT issue.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## c-no (Mar 23, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> Since I remembered some drama involving how Moleman9000 compares bronies/furries to race groups etc., just for fun, I Googled searched a bit similar to this issue and got this:
> 
> http://www.democraticunderground.com/discuss/duboard.php?az=view_all&address=221x70717


In response to that tl;dr you quoted, I think this comment can sum up anyone's response.


> But furriness IS a lifestyle choice. No one comes out of the womb wearing an anatomically-correct bunny suit.


I can understand that a hobby can contribute to our identity but that doesn't mean our hobby is our identity. Same goes for a passion. Sure I'm a gamer but I'm not going to let video games be what defines 100% of me. I'd let my religion define me as well as my personality. Does what I say sound confusing? Because honestly, a hobby and/or passion only defines a part of our identity but it doesn't define the entire identity.


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 23, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> Since I remembered some drama involving how Moleman9000 compares bronies/furries to race groups etc., just for fun, I Google searched a bit similar to this issue and got this:
> 
> http://www.democraticunderground.com/discuss/duboard.php?az=view_all&address=221x70717



That guy sounds more like an otherkin.


----------



## Meowzers (Mar 23, 2014)

i feel like i'm totally immune to furry weird things because i used to actively seek out furries to make fun of in the good ol' furry hating era of 2007-2009. now nothing they do surprise or disgust me. in fact i encourage it. keep on yiffing my furred brethren get on with your bad selves

what i really love though is that babyfurs and a lot of other weirder furry subtypes need a guide on how to behave in public. the furry fandom is such a safe haven for social rejects who don't know how to interact with ordinary people that sometimes their ideas of what counts as normal behavior is so skewed. something about that is hilariously tragic to me. 

you see it on furry websites, too, their central hubs where they can ~be themselves.~ i have a furaffinity account and so many people i watch complain about getting murry purry comments on their art that makes them uncomfortable. they go to great lengths to mention that they hate those sort of comments but them furrs keep on doing it. the furry fandom is such a niche for weird behavior that they can't accept that some people don't like it within the fandom. that's the only real problem i have with forries - when they actively make others uncomfortable, rather than just doing their own thing with their own friends. it's disrespectful, really.


----------



## Seahorses (Mar 24, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> Sorry for the bump, but....
> *ABANDON ALL HOPE YE WHO ENTER THEE*
> 
> 
> ...



Oh fuck that. Now Youtube is gonna recommend this crap to me every time I log on. Thanks.


----------



## Varis (Mar 24, 2014)

I've outed myself as a furfag before, and I used to doodle a lot of furry stuff in my teenage years. One of my artistic downfalls was that I never learned to draw the human nose.  Not even animu. That shit can be surprisingly hard.

It's kind of fascinating how many fringe fetishes have taken refuge under the furry fandom. Slap a pair of fox ears and a tail on your manbaby, and suddenly you have a support group of a thousand babyfurs. As the fandom grows and becomes more mainstream, however, the fetishists seem to get the idea that their kink is now A-OK to express in public. Hey, I don't mind someone wearing a fursuit - it's going to turn some heads, but they'll quickly shrug it off - but it should never be considered normal for a grown person to shit his diaper in public. Accidents happen, sure, and good job for containing them, but doing it on purpose? Ew.


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 24, 2014)

Based on an infamous nostalgic furry lolcow.


----------



## Colress (Mar 24, 2014)

SIGH. I used to be a furfag, in the early days of my interneting. In fact, I stopped about age 12. That's not a joke, from ages 9-12 I was a furry, but not in a sexual sense by any means. I'm now sane.


----------



## Varis (Mar 24, 2014)

Since I like to share, I decided to round up some businesses that have started to take advantage of the furry market. Besides fursuit tailors, that is. 

Bad Dragon (NSFW) - Ejaculating dragon dildos, because of course.
Zeta Paws (NSFW) - Gigantic horse cock here.
Vore Toy Shop - Pick out your throat, tongue and saliva.
The Hypnotic Beast - Hypnosis MP3, "See Yourself Furry" - now only $4.99! (down from $30)

I wanted to link you to Kitutal Toys because the artist made a life-sized inflatable fox girl, but their website is down. Instead, I present to you three other websites dedicated to inflatable toys! Gosh, I never knew so many people were into balloon animals.


----------



## Night Terror (Mar 24, 2014)

oi you
you keep your mouth shut about bad dragon
bad dragon is the best website on the internet


----------



## Colress (Mar 24, 2014)

Darky said:


> oi you
> you keep your mouth shut about bad dragon
> bad dragon is the best website on the internet


One of my friends wants to get me a BD thing and I'm not exactly sure why.


Spoiler



seeing as i enjoy strange cocks, i welcome it anyhow


----------



## Varis (Mar 24, 2014)

BD's tentacle dildo looks all kinds of kinky. It's certainly more detailed than Zeta Paws' new model.



Spoiler: Very NSFW - or anywhere


----------



## Meowzers (Mar 24, 2014)

bad dragon's dildos are hand made with a fantasy element in mind, but iirc zeta paws has one molded from an actual horse dick


----------



## Night Terror (Mar 25, 2014)

Meowzers said:


> bad dragon's dildos are hand made with a fantasy element in mind, but iirc zeta paws has one molded from an actual horse dick


so does bad dragon
it's called chance the stallion and it comes in flared and non-flared
it's very useful as a blunt weapon since it's both huge and thickened at one end for maximum impact


----------



## Meowzers (Mar 25, 2014)

Darky said:


> so does bad dragon
> it's called chance the stallion and it comes in flared and non-flared
> it's very useful as a blunt weapon since it's both huge and thickened at one end for maximum impact





Darky said:


> so does bad dragon
> it's called chance the stallion and it comes in flared and non-flared
> it's very useful as a blunt weapon since it's both huge and thickened at one end for maximum impact


chance wasn't made from an actual horse, though. zeta paws went out to the stables and gave a horse a boner and made a mold out of it. bad dragons are made by horny furries experimenting in their kitchen and i'm pretty sure zeta paws are made by pervs who actually diddle animals.


----------



## Night Terror (Mar 25, 2014)

Meowzers said:


> chance wasn't made from an actual horse, though. zeta paws went out to the stables and gave a horse a boner and made a mold out of it. bad dragons are made by horny furries experimenting in their kitchen and i'm pretty sure zeta paws are made by pervs who actually diddle animals.


i
oh


----------



## BT 075 (Mar 25, 2014)

Some people have way too much inside information on dildo's shaped like animal pickles, me thinks.


----------



## Meowzers (Mar 25, 2014)

Satan said:


> Some people have way too much inside information on dildo's shaped like animal pickles, me thinks.


'inside information' 

it's just that i'm a bit of a furry and love the drama that surrounds the community. i don't get involved in it but i watch from the side. it's the same as everyone on this forum keeping tabs on chris's . which i do too. i just love lolcows of all shapes and girth


----------



## A-Stump (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah I've already come to the conclusion most people here are either gay deviant furries  or cool people

Threads like this are perfect failsafes to identify the chaff


----------



## Axiom (Mar 25, 2014)

I love showing people Bad Dragon's site when a party gets quiet. But I have pretty unshockable friends who think this shit is funny. I'm known now for showing people that site. I think it's pretty funny.

Also, for having not been molded on a horse dick, the Bad Dragon horse dildo is pretty impressively accurate.

Also, has anyone seen that Tumblr exchange where someone posted a cropped pic of their two-coloured stallion dildo and said it was a pic of a burn victim or someone with vitilligo and the SJWs went all gurgly over how BYOO-TEEEE-FOOOLLL it is. It's awesome.


----------



## Night Terror (Mar 25, 2014)

Satan said:


> Some people have way too much inside information on dildo's shaped like animal pickles, me thinks.


you're talking like bad dragon isn't the absolute pinnacle of the internet, a site all others aspire to be
you prole


----------



## The Dude (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't know how I should feel that so many of you know so much about fake animal dongs.


----------



## Axiom (Mar 25, 2014)

The Dude said:


> I don't know how I should feel that so many of you know so much about fake animal dongs.



The internet... it changes a man.


----------



## A-№1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Varis said:


> BD's tentacle dildo looks all kinds of kinky.


Looks all kinds of early '90s video game to me.


Spoiler


----------



## Meowzers (Mar 25, 2014)

i feel like everyone has to admire bad dragon on some level. even if you wouldn't use them for their intended use you have to admit a lot of their dildos are just straight up cool lookin


Spoiler











look at that and tell me it wouldn't look lovely on your mantel

also the guy who created bad dragon started it up with his boyfriend. before the business got really off the ground, the boyfriend died in a car accident. they'd been going out for like a decade. for some reason that story hits me pretty hard. all jokes aside, having a boner for dragons is a pretty specific kink and finding someone that you can share that bond with has got to be a really special relationship. love between social outcasts gets to me, you know?


----------



## The Dude (Mar 25, 2014)

Meowzers said:


> i feel like everyone has to admire bad dragon on some level. even if you wouldn't use them for their intended use you have to admit a lot of their dildos are just straight up cool lookin



I don't have to admit anything of the fucking sort!


----------



## applecat (Mar 26, 2014)

"The Equine Rump."

In "Big Apple," "Country Orange," "Butterfly Yellow," "Rare White," "Party Pink," "Nightfall Purple" and "Dashingly Blue."



Spoiler















...I fucking hate bronies.


----------



## Count groudon (Mar 26, 2014)

Satan said:


> Some people have way too much inside information on dildo's shaped like animal pickles, me thinks.


You can never have too much information on dragon dildos.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 26, 2014)

Count groudon said:


> You can never have too much information on dragon dildos.



Oh yes you fucking can!



applecat said:


> "The Equine Rump."
> 
> In "Big Apple," "Country Orange," "Butterfly Yellow," "Rare White," "Party Pink," "Nightfall Purple" and "Dashingly Blue."
> 
> ...



I can top that. Behold the pony fleshlight. Worse thing is, each one is different. It's not one fleshlight in different colors, each orifice is FUCKING DIFFERENT!



Spoiler: Fucking bronies


----------



## A-Stump (Mar 26, 2014)

The Dude said:


> I don't have to admit anything of the fucking sort!



Thanks, I was feeling like the only person here who didn't eat liquid concrete as a kid.  Tolerance is one thing but people here can be real heels sometimes.


----------



## Varis (Mar 26, 2014)

The Dude said:


> I can top that. Behold the pony fleshlight. Worse thing is, each one is different. It's not one fleshlight in different colors, each orifice is FUCKING DIFFERENT!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fucking bronies


Beat me to it.

Fortunately these were fake*, but Bad Dragon took it as a challenge...

*If you look closely, some of the "pony fleshlights"  have matching signatures.


----------



## Night Terror (Mar 26, 2014)

Meowzers said:


> i feel like everyone has to admire bad dragon on some level. even if you wouldn't use them for their intended use you have to admit a lot of their dildos are just straight up cool lookin
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Not only that, but the owner of Bad Dragon is a goddamn business genius. He saw a gap in the market and he took it, and it was really successful. Not only that, but he also bought e621, which is a depository for furry art and furry porn.
He bought a website, whose userbase is most likely to buy his product, so he could advertise his product for free on it. He's now got this booming business and a couple of ridiculously popular websites. Goddamn.


----------



## c-no (Mar 26, 2014)

applecat said:


> "The Equine Rump."
> 
> In "Big Apple," "Country Orange," "Butterfly Yellow," "Rare White," "Party Pink," "Nightfall Purple" and "Dashingly Blue."
> 
> ...


As a brony, I can say I don't blame ya. As for what else is in this, perhaps someone should alert Hasbro of this. They sent a C&D to a furry website that made dakimakuras of their characters.


----------



## A-Stump (Mar 26, 2014)

You could get rich by sucking a lot of dick but that doesn't make it cool either  People only value the bottom line these days and it feels like there is no true pride in world. Unless the world really, truly needs molds of animal dongs (it doesn't, btw) I don't see the honor in it.


----------



## c-no (Mar 26, 2014)

A-Stump said:


> Unless the world really, truly needs molds of animal dongs (it doesn't, btw) I don't see the honor in it.


Honestly, one has to wonder what sort of person would want those. Do they realize that such a thing carries a certain, creepy connotation to it?


----------



## Varis (Mar 26, 2014)

c-no said:


> Honestly, one has to wonder what sort of person would want those. Do they realize that such a thing carries a certain, creepy connotation to it?


That's why a smart person doesn't share his fetish with strangers.


----------



## c-no (Mar 26, 2014)

Varis said:


> That's why a smart person doesn't share his fetish with strangers.


Indeed. It is foolish to share fetishes with strangers but it would also be foolish to share it with friends and family since they too would find it to be creepy and disturbing.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 26, 2014)

Darky said:


> Not only that, but the owner of Bad Dragon is a goddamn business genius. He saw a gap in the market and he took it, and it was really successful. Not only that, but he also bought e621, which is a depository for furry art and furry porn.
> He bought a website, whose userbase is most likely to buy his product, so he could advertise his product for free on it. He's now got this booming business and a couple of ridiculously popular websites. Goddamn.



While I find furry shit kinda creepy and perverted I'm always glad to hear when someone becomes successful on their own merits. It's what America is all about!


----------



## Henry Bemis (Mar 26, 2014)

c-no said:


> As a brony, I can say I don't blame ya. As for what else is in this, perhaps someone should alert Hasbro of this. They sent a C&D to a furry website that made dakimakuras of their characters.



That's gotta be the best job: being the guy at a children's entertainment company who's in charge of dealing with the smut.


----------



## c-no (Mar 26, 2014)

Henry Bemis said:


> That's gotta be the best job: being the guy at a children's entertainment company who's in charge of dealing with the smut.


It would be the best job for some people though I think in order to deal with it, they would have to make sure it violates IP and copyright. Hasbro sent that C&D to a furry website because they were making a profit, especially the artist who drew the characters for the dakimakuras. Still, dealing with smut can be the best job for some since it can mean making fans of said smut BAAAWWW when a C&D comes in.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 26, 2014)

I guess I'm ignorant, but what the fuck is a dakimakura?


----------



## c-no (Mar 26, 2014)

The Dude said:


> I guess I'm ignorant, but what the fuck is a dakimakura?


Body pillow. Speaking of which, I should say body pillow instead of dakimakura since 1) not many people know what dakimakura means and 2) I'd end up sounding and/or looking like a weeaboo. Curse you Know Your Meme.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 26, 2014)

c-no said:


> Body pillow. Speaking of which, I should say body pillow instead of dakimakura since 1) not many people know what dakimakura means and 2) I'd end up sounding and/or looking like a weeaboo. Curse you Know Your Meme.



Yeah, go with the less weebish vernacular bro.


----------



## c-no (Mar 26, 2014)

The Dude said:


> Yeah, go with the less weebish vernacular bro.


If I ever use weebish vernacular, be sure to hit me on the head with the butt of a gun.


----------



## Meowzers (Mar 26, 2014)

The Dude said:


> Oh yes you fucking can!


----------



## Varis (Mar 26, 2014)

So, how about them plushie fuckers?  ...she asked as she reached towards the Russian web space...


----------



## Fialovy (Mar 26, 2014)

Surprised this comic about furries in a nutshell wasn't posted 


Spoiler











"I liek talking wiff ppl on teh net!!!!11111"


----------



## A-Stump (Mar 26, 2014)

If I dressed up like Wolfman, would that make me a furry? Cause Wolfman is rad.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 26, 2014)

A-Stump said:


> If I dressed up like Wolfman, would that make me a furry? Cause Wolfman is rad.




did the costume have "access holes" and was anatomically correct?


----------



## A-Stump (Mar 26, 2014)

CatParty said:


> did the costume have "access holes" and was anatomically correct?



The most famous depiction of Wolfman was done by Lon Chaney and just involved putting a lot of hair on his skin. So....Yeah! I guess it did.


----------



## Count groudon (Mar 26, 2014)

The Dude said:


> I can top that. Behold the pony fleshlight. Worse thing is, each one is different. It's not one fleshlight in different colors, each orifice is FUCKING DIFFERENT!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fucking bronies


They look like fucking snow cones.


----------



## c-no (Mar 26, 2014)

Fialovy said:


> Surprised this comic about furries in a nutshell wasn't posted
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


At least the last one is making money off some of them.



A-Stump said:


> If I dressed up like Wolfman, would that make me a furry? Cause Wolfman is rad.


Tell me, if you were dressed up like Wolfman, would you attempt to "assault" the people around you? Would you consider yourself to actually be a wolf in the body of human? Would it make you get in touch with your deepest feelings and desire?


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 26, 2014)

Sorry about mentioning about _Lulzinhell Trollfags  _again (seriously, he made this picture), he's one of my nostalgic favourites.  

To summarise, he's trying to have a YouTube war with the trolls via lulzy videos and comments.






https://encyclopediadramatica.es/Lulz_in_hell_Trollfags


----------



## waffle (Mar 26, 2014)

Sweet, a written threat to shoot up a convention. I'm sure he'll never get reported for that. 

I also find it so ironic that he's using a shoop of a neonazi picture.


----------



## A-№1 (Mar 26, 2014)

Darky said:


> Not only that, but the owner of Bad Dragon is a goddamn business genius. He saw a gap in the market and he took it, and it was really successful.


☝This.  You don't have to condone someone's fetish, or even understand it, to take their money for it.  I have to respect anyone who manages to find a way to do that, especially for the particularly inexplicable fetishes.


A-Stump said:


> You could get rich by sucking a lot of dick but that doesn't make it cool either  People only value the bottom line these days and it feels like there is no true pride in world. Unless the world really, truly needs molds of animal dongs (it doesn't, btw) I don't see the honor in it.


It has nothing to do with pride or honor, or even "being cool".  It's about money.

Everywhere a demand exists, a market will also exist to supply that demand.  The people who are willing to pay for rubber dragon phalluses will pay for them no matter who is selling, so can you blame any supplier for meeting that demand?  Besides, so long as someone out there is willing to part them from their money in exchange for fake animal genitals, they will be less likely to accumulate enough money to purchase other things, like power tools and motor vehicles and firearms.  That has to be a good thing.


----------



## c-no (Mar 26, 2014)

A-№1 said:


> It has nothing to do with pride or honor, or even "being cool".  It's about money.
> 
> Everywhere a demand exists, a market will also exist to supply that demand.  The people who are willing to pay for rubber dragon phalluses will pay for them no matter who is selling, so can you blame any supplier for meeting that demand?  Besides, so long as someone out there is willing to part them from their money in exchange for fake animal genitals, they will be less likely to accumulate enough money to purchase other things, like power tools and motor vehicles and firearms.  That has to be a good thing.


Yeah, a company will try to make money in whatever possible market there is. Since there apparently is a market for phalluses shaped like a dragon, there will be an entrepreneur who will try and reap whatever money there is within it.


----------



## Meowzers (Mar 26, 2014)

A-№1 said:


> ☝This.  You don't have to condone someone's fetish, or even understand it, to take their money for it.  I have to respect anyone who manages to find a way to do that, especially for the particularly inexplicable fetishes.
> 
> It has nothing to do with pride or honor, or even "being cool".  It's about money.


yeah, nah, he guy that made bad dragon is a huge furry with a dragon kink. but now a rich one sitting on a pile of dragon dildos. i don't remember if it was him or his deceased boyfriend that really has a thing dragon haunches, to be specific. you can see that in a lot of the artwork for the site. i'm pretty sure they didn't sit down and say 'FURRIES LOVE SPENDING MONEY, AND YOU KNOW WHAT WOULD REALLY MAKE A LOT OF MONEY?' dude just really has a passion for dragons and it just so happens a lot of other people do too

of course that's not to say i don't disapprove of trying to find your own niche in a weird market, or creating questionable things only for money. i do it all the time. furries throw a lot of money around, and i'm grabbing that bull by the horns. i was asked to draw a bulbasaur fucking a pikachu once and i'm shameless enough to accept that offer if they paid enough for it. itt: meowzers is a huge furry who draws pokemon porn


----------



## A-№1 (Mar 27, 2014)

c-no said:


> Yeah, a company will try to make money in whatever possible market there is.


It doesn't need to be a company.  Whether it's a large multinational or just some skeevy guy on the street corner, supply will always seek out demand.


Meowzers said:


> yeah, nah, he guy that made bad dragon is a huge furry with a dragon kink


Doesn't matter.  I don't need to know what his kinks are, and I don't want to know.  That's his business (literally).  As far as I'm concerned all that means is he can do his own product testing, which might give him a competitive advantage in the cuthroat world of fake rubber dragon penises.


> furries throw a lot of money around


Well it's not like a lot of them will need to spend money to raise children.  I'm not saying that's all of them, or even most of them, but it's definitely enough of them to make lucrative endeavours of catering to their fetish.


----------



## c-no (Mar 27, 2014)

A-№1 said:


> It doesn't need to be a company.  Whether it's a large multinational or just some skeevy guy on the street corner, supply will always seek out demand.
> 
> Doesn't matter.  I don't need to know what his kinks are, and I don't want to know.  That's his business (literally).  As far as I'm concerned all that means is he can do his own product testing, which might give him a competitive advantage in the cuthroat world of fake rubber dragon penises.


I stand corrected. It can even be some skeevy guy who may or may not share the same fetish and/or desire of the demanders. Since the meowzers said the guy is a furry with a thing for dragons, that can give him a competitive advantage if he does test his own products, giving his demanders the thought that the supplier himself has tested the products.


----------



## Night Terror (Mar 27, 2014)

c-no said:


> I stand corrected. It can even be some skeevy guy who may or may not share the same fetish and/or desire of the demanders. Since the meowzers said the guy is a furry with a thing for dragons, that can give him a competitive advantage if he does test his own products, giving his demanders the thought that the supplier himself has tested the products.


You've never seen the testing section of the forum. Multiple people test and review them all the time.


----------



## Varis (Mar 27, 2014)

Darky said:


> You've never seen the testing section of the forum. Multiple people test and review them all the time.


...do they post pictures?


----------



## BT 075 (Mar 27, 2014)

Varis said:


> ...do they post pictures?



...do you want to see?


----------



## Night Terror (Mar 27, 2014)

Varis said:


> ...do they post pictures?


And videos.


----------



## DykesDykesChina (Mar 27, 2014)

Wearing this puts me in touch with my deepest feelings and desires.


----------



## Varis (Mar 27, 2014)

Satan said:


> ...do you want to see?


Is there an answer that doesn't make me look bad?



Darky said:


> And videos.


----------



## That Damned Don (Mar 28, 2014)

I always have and always will maintain that being a furry in public is the definition of selfishness.


----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## c-no (Mar 31, 2014)

Kamen Rider Black RX said:


>


Considering that you posted a parody of furries, I feel this song could be appropriate.


----------



## DykesDykesChina (Mar 31, 2014)

In Soviet Union furry boobs fap to you!

(see t=3:27...)


----------



## Xalver (Apr 2, 2014)

Dragoneer is covering up rape allegations against Adam wan (zaush), and is going to make him an admin.

thoughts?


----------



## Springblossom (Apr 2, 2014)

You know, we have a furry thread.


----------



## Xalver (Apr 2, 2014)

Sorry  (this may make the issue more visabe though) will post link in furry thread


----------



## CatParty (Apr 2, 2014)

Xalver said:


> Sorry  (this may make the issue more visabe though) will post link in furry thread




merged


----------



## AtroposHeart (Apr 2, 2014)

I looked on the ED, but it didn't give me much info on the rape. Who did he rape?


----------



## c-no (Apr 2, 2014)

Xalver said:


> Dragoneer is covering up rape allegations against Adam wan (zaush), and is going to make him an admin.
> 
> thoughts?


So some furry is making another furry an admin on some website of his, nevermind the latter has allegations of being a rapist. Honestly, I have nothing to say other than this: If the latter is indeed a rapist, the former is just shooting himself and whatever website he owns in the foot since he made a rapist an admin.

*Edit: Googled "zaush rape" and I found this link: 
http://ransomdracalis.tumblr.com/po...a-to-the-ground-and-shit-on-its-ashes-im-gone
Not much to say other about this. It can speak for itself.


----------



## Foulmouth (Apr 3, 2014)

If one furry rapes another furry in the woods will anyone hear ? (Or care ?)


----------



## Varis (Apr 3, 2014)

This just pisses me off. For personal reasons.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 3, 2014)

ya sounds autistic


----------



## CatParty (Apr 3, 2014)

also moving to the furries thread


----------



## Henry Bemis (Apr 3, 2014)

c-no said:


> So some furry is making another furry an admin on some website of his, nevermind the latter has allegations of being a rapist. Honestly, I have nothing to say other than this: If the latter is indeed a rapist, the former is just shooting himself and whatever website he owns in the foot since he made a rapist an admin.
> 
> *Edit: Googled "zaush rape" and I found this link:
> http://ransomdracalis.tumblr.com/po...a-to-the-ground-and-shit-on-its-ashes-im-gone
> Not much to say other about this. It can speak for itself.



Isn't FA also like a really shitty website, in general, disregarding content? Can't imagine being a webmaster in charge of a site that can barely keep up with current tech and programming would appeal to anyone but the most desperate-

Never mind, it would appeal to him.


----------



## c-no (Apr 3, 2014)

Henry Bemis said:


> Isn't FA also like a really shitty website, in general, disregarding content? Can't imagine being a webmaster in charge of a site that can barely keep up with current tech and programming would appeal to anyone but the most desperate-
> 
> Never mind, it would appeal to him.


From doing research through a wiki, FA is terrible when you consider the controversy and such. The webmaster may as well be a lazy and/or terrible guy who would win any possible "Worst Webmaster of the Year" awards (not to mention a hypocrite if a certain article from a certain website is anything to go by).


----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Stuff and Things (Apr 3, 2014)

Kamen Rider Black RX said:


>



I just saw that video today, and some comments say that they are talking about "Otherkins" (...) i have no idea what the hell is that.


----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Apr 3, 2014)

> *Otherkin* are a community of people who see themselves as partially or entirely non-human. They believe that they are, in spirit if not in body,[2] not human. This is explained by some members of the otherkin community as possible through reincarnation, having a nonhuman soul, ancestry, or symbolic metaphor.[1]



So, they're lame versions of the Dragonborn.


----------



## Night Terror (Apr 3, 2014)

Otherkin are usually people who dislike themselves and project an escapist fantasy of being a majestic animal onto themselves to cope with it. They end up believing it's real. And people on the internet tell them it's real.


----------



## c-no (Apr 3, 2014)

Kamen Rider Black RX said:


> So, they're lame versions of the Dragonborn.


That is one way of describing them. They don't have to be lame versions of the Dragonborn. Some could think they are an elf or a dragon or even a fox in a human's body.


----------



## sea panther (Apr 3, 2014)

c-no said:


> So some furry is making another furry an admin on some website of his, nevermind the latter has allegations of being a rapist. Honestly, I have nothing to say other than this: If the latter is indeed a rapist, the former is just shooting himself and whatever website he owns in the foot since he made a rapist an admin.
> 
> *Edit: Googled "zaush rape" and I found this link:
> http://ransomdracalis.tumblr.com/po...a-to-the-ground-and-shit-on-its-ashes-im-gone
> Not much to say other about this. It can speak for itself.



I really couldn't give a fuck less about furries and the drama they like to invent, but this is pretty fucked up. Who the fuck harbors an animal abuser and still sleeps at night, let alone hires an alleged rapist who even harassed his own girlfriend and stands by the decision?

Oh wait, a furry.


----------



## c-no (Apr 3, 2014)

sea panther said:


> I really couldn't give a fuck less about furries and the drama they like to invent, but this is pretty fucked up. Who the fuck harbors an animal abuser and still sleeps at night, let alone hires an alleged rapist who even harassed his own girlfriend and stands by the decision?
> 
> Oh wait, a furry.


This is messed up. Not just giving a rapist a staff position as admin but also harboring an animal abuser among other things. Really, the way the webmaster runs things, I'm sure his website could crash and burn.


----------



## Xalver (Apr 4, 2014)

c-no said:


> This is messed up. Not just giving a rapist a staff position as admin but also harboring an animal abuser among other things. Really, the way the webmaster runs things, I'm sure his website could crash and burn.


I hope this isn't aloging  but I want zaush... (Reads rules) FUCK!

Ps: please don't ban me


----------



## c-no (Apr 4, 2014)

Xalver said:


> I hope this isn't aloging  but I want zaush... (Reads rules) FUCK!
> 
> Ps: please don't ban me


Just don't post the guys dox and avoid seething rants and don't try to troll. If you wish this guy were to pay for his crimes, I'm very sure that is not A-Logging.


----------



## Xalver (Apr 4, 2014)

c-no said:


> Just don't post the guys dox and avoid seething rants and don't try to troll. If you wish this guy were to pay for his crimes, I'm very sure that is not A-Logging.



K  (I was banned from furaffinity for requesting dox on him (for ed), and stating that I wish for [desired fate] apon him) (account was for porn (fa sucks ass ))


----------



## c-no (Apr 4, 2014)

Xalver said:


> K  (I was banned from furaffinity for requesting dox on him (for ed), and stating that I wish for [desired fate] apon him) (account was for porn (fa sucks ass ))


Well, regardless of what you did to get banned, I have heard that the staff on that website is terrible (one of them is an animal abuser, another is a rapist, and the webmaster is his own set of terrible).


----------



## A-№1 (Apr 4, 2014)

sea panther said:


> Who the fuck harbors an animal abuser and still sleeps at night, let alone hires an alleged rapist who even harassed his own girlfriend and stands by the decision?


I wouldn't get too worked up.  Don't believe anything coming out of Furry Drama (or tumblr or whatever), one way or another.  This might have happened, or it might be completely made up, or it might be a complete mischaracterization of actual events.


----------



## numetalborder (Apr 4, 2014)

That tumblr posted a lot to various sources that does seem to match up, so at the very least it's something to give consideration.


----------



## A-№1 (Apr 4, 2014)

ninjaclown said:


> That tumblr posted a lot to various sources that does seem to match up, so at the very least it's something to give consideration.


I can point you to a bunch of various sources promoting the flat earth hypothesis that all match up as well.  It doesn't mean it's true.

I'm not saying that guy is innocent.  I'm not saying he's guilty.  I'm just saying there's no point sperging out over something you can't confirm.


----------



## Xalver (Apr 5, 2014)

A-№1 said:


> I wouldn't get too worked up.  Don't believe anything coming out of Furry Drama (or tumblr or whatever), one way or another.  This might have happened, or it might be completely made up, or it might be a complete mischaracterization of actual events.


Yeah, shit's really fucked up...

We should make a new art site where you can post anything! 

(Except diaper/babyfagottory, nude pics (for spam reasons), cartoon porn depicting minors that depicts rape, toddler con, and scat. With exceptions for shock art only)

(We should also quarantine the toonphiles to another part of the site)

I am not trying to derail.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 5, 2014)

Xalver said:


> We should make a new art site where you can post anything!
> 
> (Except diaper/babyfagottory, nude pics (for spam reasons), cartoon porn depicting minors that depicts rape, toddler con, and scat. With exceptions for shock art only)
> 
> ...




Isn't that all furries tho?


----------



## Night Terror (Apr 5, 2014)

Xalver said:


> We should make a new art site where you can post anything!
> 
> (Except diaper/babyfagottory, nude pics (for spam reasons), cartoon porn depicting minors that depicts rape, toddler con, and scat. With exceptions for shock art only)
> 
> ...


You're thinking of Weasyl.


----------



## Xalver (Apr 5, 2014)

Darky said:


> You're thinking of Weasyl.



Weasyl hates cub porn...


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Apr 5, 2014)

Inkbunny is where all the pedoforks wound up after getting kicked off of FA.


----------



## Xalver (Apr 5, 2014)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> Inkbunny is where all the pedoforks wound up after getting kicked off of FA.


Yeah…

There were also good artists who made cub porn (on fa), but now the works of the good artists are gone, and inkbunny rapidly filled up with more obsessed people who aren't good at making cub porn. (Lower quality, and more unsettling)

So furry appears to be superior to inkbunny and furraffinity, though lacks in levels of the community. (Despite being more balanced than fa and inkbunny)  

Sofurry's community appears to be strong as well. (despite being powered by dedicated cercial jerkers. (Which isn't bad))


----------



## A-№1 (Apr 6, 2014)

Xalver said:


> We should make a new art site where you can post anything!


With blackjack?  And hookers?


----------



## c-no (Apr 6, 2014)

A-№1 said:


> With blackjack?  And hookers?


Yeah, the new art site will for furries but better, with blackjack and hookers. You know what, forget the art site and blackjack.


----------



## Xalver (Apr 8, 2014)

A-№1 said:


> With blackjack?  And hookers?


actually for everyone!

but with blackjack (lots of features) and no hookers (nude pics (for spam reasons))

I currently cannot implement this myself...


----------



## Xalver (Apr 9, 2014)

Today I learned how horrible the situation is on Furaffinity, as users are ignorant about the rapist among them… (edit: dragoneer can go to jail for assisting and embeting)

Read this tumblr
http://furryscumbags.tumblr.com

This made me depressed as I am a furry myself, and this issue may cause problems for me.

Also, my parents are mad at me over the fact I want Adam wan (the sex offender) dead. They said I may get arrested in the u.s.a. just because I threatened to kill him (they think the NSA will be my downfall).

I need help...


----------



## c-no (Apr 9, 2014)

Xalver said:


> Today I learned how horrible the situation is on Furaffinity, as users are ignorant about the rapist among them… (edit: dragoneer can go to jail for assisting and embeting)
> 
> Read this tumblr
> http://furryscumbags.tumblr.com
> ...


Does it cause issues because of some of the confessions? As for your parents being mad at you wanting a sex offender dead, I'm pretty sure the NSA isn't really gonna bust down your door and point a rifle at your head because of you what you say about a rapist.


----------



## Xalver (Apr 13, 2014)

Attempting to have zaush (the sex offender) banned from deviantart.

posted links to sites discussing this.

Hope they ban him.


----------



## c-no (Apr 13, 2014)

Xalver said:


> Attempting to have zaush (the sex offender) banned from deviantart.
> 
> posted links to sites discussing this.
> 
> Hope they ban him.


I'd say it kinda sounds like trolling but then again this isn't really trolling when one considers what this zaush guy did. Even if he does get banned from devart, he still has his FurAffinity admin hugbox to retreat to.


----------



## Xalver (Apr 13, 2014)

c-no said:


> I'd say it kinda sounds like trolling but then again this isn't really trolling when one considers what this zaush guy did. Even if he does get banned from devart, he still has his FurAffinity admin hugbox to retreat to.


I am concerned I may be derailing this thread.

Can we get back on track and save this thread? Or is it dead


----------



## c-no (Apr 13, 2014)

Xalver said:


> I am concerned I may be derailing this thread.
> 
> Can we get back on track and save this thread? Or is it dead


Getting this thread back on track, here is something to try and save it via that one furry tumblr you linked.
http://furryscumbags.tumblr.com/post/82603101100/im-pretty-nervous-about-submitting-these-but-this
22 year old furry asked a 15 year old for something. I'm not gonna say since one should just look at the link to get the idea.


----------



## Zeorus (Apr 13, 2014)

c-no said:


> Getting this thread back on track, here is something to try and save it via that one furry tumblr you linked.
> http://furryscumbags.tumblr.com/post/82603101100/im-pretty-nervous-about-submitting-these-but-this
> 22 year old furry asked a 15 year old for something. I'm not gonna say since one should just look at the link to get the idea.



wat.


----------



## Varis (Apr 14, 2014)

That is disgusting. 

I'm going to post this while I still remember: Furry, a short film. Not nearly as disgusting. Pretty cute even.


----------



## Varis (Apr 17, 2014)

This may be more like a weird fetish, but the characters are furry, sooo...



Spoiler: Don't think it isn't NSFW!












edit: fix'd?


----------



## IcyHotWings (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh yeah, I've seen a lot of that. I never got the appeal behind it and it always seemed like it would be painful if it was something people did IRL, but it just feels more bizarre than it does outright gross. Then again, that's how I feel about a lot of these things. *shrug*


----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Apr 17, 2014)

Hogan, stop committing suicide.


----------



## Xalver (Apr 18, 2014)

We are talking about the kind of people who like rule 34 of things, such as classic tv shows, and shows published by Viacom, Time-Warner, Disney, as well as FOX shows (ex: shows by Seth mcfarline and Matt groning).

What do you think of these people?


----------



## OtterParty (Apr 18, 2014)

I agree, furries are the worst


----------



## Foulmouth (Apr 18, 2014)

Ya , Furries should clean up their acts and go to church and shit.


----------



## Xalver (Apr 18, 2014)

Unbovvered said:


> I agree, furries are the worst





Foulmouth said:


> Ya , Furries should clean up their acts and go to church and shit.


This is not a furry thread (though a lot of furries are toonphiles)


----------



## CatParty (Apr 18, 2014)

merged with furries


----------



## Xalver (Apr 18, 2014)

CatParty said:


> merged with furries



THIS WASN'T A FURRY THREAD!


----------



## Male (Apr 18, 2014)

then what's you furry talk doing in the furry thread?


----------



## Xalver (Apr 18, 2014)

Male said:


> then what's you furry talk doing in the furry thread?


My toonphile thread was merged…


----------



## Foulmouth (Apr 18, 2014)

Xalver said:


> My toonphile thread was merged…


 
Sure, I bet you say that to all the furries


----------



## BT 075 (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't get why anyone would get the hots for a cartoon character, a drawing or an animal if there's so many hot people on God's green earth. Furries\toonphiles are what happens if someone doesn't leave their room enough to witness all of mother nature's prettiest creations. Instead of jacking it to Donald Duck I'd heartily recommend y'all deviants to go visit a beach or a bar for a change. Real life people is where it's at!


----------



## c-no (Apr 18, 2014)

Satan said:


> I don't get why anyone would get the hots for a cartoon character, a drawing or an animal if there's so many hot people on God's green earth. Furries\toonphiles are what happens if someone doesn't leave their room enough to witness all of mother nature's prettiest creations. Instead of jacking it to Donald Duck I'd heartily recommend y'all deviants to go visit a beach or a bar for a change. Real life people is where it's at!


I'm sure that even if they were to do that, they would still have to jack it to some furry OC with an oedipal feeling () or to some stupid sexy drawing of Flanders because really, if these people did try to visit a beach or a bar, they will only have a Friday night that is a lonely night with only themselves, their hands, and all adult drawings of Homer Simpson and some cliched overused anthropomorphic fox OC.



Xalver said:


> THIS WASN'T A FURRY THREAD!


It is merged with the furry thread since both groups share something in common, especially when you have guys who would jack it to Bugs Bunny or Donald Duck.



Kamen Rider Black RX said:


> Hogan, stop committing suicide.


Really? There is a sequel? Having just watched it, I feel sorry for the non-furries


----------



## Luna (Apr 18, 2014)

Satan said:


> I'd heartily recommend y'all deviants to go visit a beach or a bar for a change. Real life people is where it's at!


Online socialization is a bust! Socialize in real life is the tops!


----------



## exball (Apr 18, 2014)

Xalver said:


> Attempting to have zaush (the sex offender) banned from deviantart.
> 
> posted links to sites discussing this.
> 
> Hope they ban him.


We are not your personal army.


----------



## BT 075 (Apr 18, 2014)

exball said:


> We are not your personal army.



Ikr?!

And even if by any chance I was to be a mercenary, I would not soon find myself under the employment of a deviant trollshielding furry.  We better stay far away from civil wars in spergland.


----------



## José Mourinho (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## c-no (Apr 18, 2014)

Satan said:


> Ikr?!
> 
> And even if by any chance I was to be a mercenary, I would not soon find myself under the employment of a deviant trollshielding furry.  We better stay far away from civil wars in spergland.


As much as how Zaush is a rapist, we aren't going to join up and tell deviant art to ban him. Even though he may not be banned, he'll eventually get whatever is coming to him. As some said, we aren't some personal army, we are just observers and commentators. Just because we aren't asking Deviant Art to ban him doesn't mean we approve of this guy being a rapist.


----------



## José Mourinho (Apr 18, 2014)

Back to discussion. Reposting this.


----------



## exball (Apr 18, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> Back to discussion. Reposting this.


----------



## Surtur (Apr 18, 2014)

Xalver said:


> THIS WASN'T A FURRY THREAD!



You're sperging. Stahp.


----------



## Night Terror (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm a furry and generally dislike the generalisations made by people in this thread, and then this guy shows up and proves everyone's point.
Life is hard.


----------



## BT 075 (Apr 18, 2014)

Darky said:


> I'm a furry and generally dislike the generalisations made by people in this thread, and then this guy shows up and proves everyone's point.
> Life is hard.


----------



## c-no (Apr 18, 2014)

Satan said:


> View attachment 1390







Couldn't resist.


Darky said:


> I'm a furry and generally dislike the generalisations made by people in this thread, and then this guy shows up and proves everyone's point.
> Life is hard.


You are a furry? Okay to get to the point, when a furry comes out and says someone proves everyone's point at the generalizations of a group which in this case is furries, there is a sort of problem, especially if it could be the kind that might be persuading those to join some personal internet army or just in general posting whatever drama there is within the fandom.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Apr 19, 2014)

AU

TISM


----------



## littlebiscuits (Apr 19, 2014)

Xalver said:


> My toonphile thread was merged…



I'm sorry I keep reading that as Tunaphile and it makes this all 100% funnier.


----------



## Phil Ken Sebben (Apr 19, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:


> I'm sorry I keep reading that as Tunaphile and it makes this all 100% funnier.



I'm a total Tunaphile especially where sushi is concerned.


----------



## c-no (Apr 19, 2014)

Phil Ken Sebben said:


> I'm a total Tunaphile especially where sushi is concerned.


Tunaphile? Then you are of this thread if it really was about tunaphiles. With that said, I kinda wonder if furries were to make their own terrible and/or creepy art of some anthropomorphic tuna fish.


----------



## Foulmouth (Apr 19, 2014)

c-no said:


> Tunaphile? Then you are of this thread if it really was about tunaphiles. With that said, I kinda wonder if furries were to make their own terrible and/or creepy art of some anthropomorphic tuna fish.


 
Wouldn't they be Scaleies ?


----------



## Phil Ken Sebben (Apr 19, 2014)

c-no said:


> Tunaphile? Then you are of this thread if it really was about tunaphiles. With that said, I kinda wonder if furries were to make their own terrible and/or creepy art of some anthropomorphic tuna fish.


I wouldn't be surprised if there wasn't some Rule 34 version of this but I'm too afraid to find out. Therein lies madness.


----------



## c-no (Apr 19, 2014)

Phil Ken Sebben said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if there wasn't some Rule 34 version of this but I'm too afraid to find out. Therein lies madness.


All I can say is that it exist. If someone made R34 of a pastel colored pony or of a teenage boy fighting alongside Disney and Final Fantasy characters, then R34 of a tuna fish is gonna be there, be it as art or even as writing. Heck, A-Log wrote a chapter for his terrible fan-fiction where his character gets down with a turkey.


----------



## Phil Ken Sebben (Apr 19, 2014)

c-no said:


> All I can say is that it exist. If someone made R34 of a pastel colored pony or of a teenage boy fighting alongside Disney and Final Fantasy characters, then R34 of a tuna fish is gonna be there, be it as art or even as writing. Heck, A-Log wrote a chapter for his terrible fan-fiction where his character gets down with a turkey.


Gettin down with his enormous six inch foxdick.

You know I don't know what is worse. Him thinking that an average size of six inches is enormous, or that "six inch foxdick" is the first thing I think about when A-Log is mentioned.


----------



## c-no (Apr 19, 2014)

Phil Ken Sebben said:


> Gettin down with his enormous six inch foxdick.
> 
> You know I don't know what is worse. Him thinking that an average size of six inches is enormous, or that "six inch foxdick" is the first thing I think about when A-Log is mentioned.


I'd say the latter since that is associated with A-Log's self-insert fursona. As for thinking a six inch size is enormous, well that can go with the latter as well.


----------



## José Mourinho (Apr 19, 2014)

Six inches, eh?



			
				From A-Log's high quality fanfiction said:
			
		

> (she then places a hand on Anthony's swelled cock. She starts to squeeze it, giving Anthony some physical pleasure. As she squeezes it, a glow starts to form, as if she is doing magic on his most private part. As Anthony and Josie look on with amazement, Enchantra is putting a spell on his penis. As the glow winds down, Enchantra lets go of his cock. Anthony looks down in shock to see that Enchantra has made his penis *8 inches, which is 2 inches bigger than his regular six.*)


----------



## Venusaur (Apr 19, 2014)

I think scalies is taken by those people that have dragon, lizard, ect. personas.Anyway, back to the topic of creepy furries.  A long time ago in my early internet days, I found myself part of a now defunct-community. It was a mixed community, you had all sorts in there: furries, anime freaks, artists, writters. I used get commisions for avatar pictures, which is how I started knowing people there. 

Then I learned the hard lesson that people's avatars usually don't really tell you anything about the person behind them. I bring to you Alynna Vixen. I thought she was a girl back then, "her" avatar was a fox with tons of tails and butterfly wings. She roleplayed most of her posts and behaved very cutely.







One day, I'm randomly looking at articles on Encyclopedia Dramatica and who do I find?
https://encyclopediadramatica.es/Alynna_Vixen 

That continued to happen until eventually I was put off by the site, and as I became more know, the furry folk started trying to involve me in their dramas. I'm not one for internet drama, so I left the site and never returned. The entire experience has made me really wary of furry comminuties as a whole. : ( I know there's good and friendly furries, but the bad apples can be pretty scaring.


----------



## Grey (Apr 19, 2014)

I don't have a problem with most furries, but I'm as creeped out by some individuals' ultra-weird aspects as most.  I've known more than a few furries online, and a couple IRL.  Generally, those ones have been alright - nothing creepy (that I ever knew of) and they were nice enough people.  I'm usually quick to sniff out and avoid the freaky stuff/drama, so I haven't had much personal experience with the more out-there side of the culture.

EDIT:  ...until this thread came along, at least...


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 19, 2014)

I don't understand how some people into the furry fandom can be sexually attracted to characters who aren't in human form. Now, catgirls, foxgirls, etc. I can understand. They're just humans with some extra accessories (I don't think of them as furries). But what's so appealing about a furry being with a wolf's head, for example? Also, why is it that most furries I've come across are canine in appearance?


----------



## BT 075 (Apr 19, 2014)

ToroidalBoat said:


> I don't understand how some people into the furry fandom can be sexually attracted to characters who aren't in human form. Now, catgirls, foxgirls, etc. I can understand. They're just humans with some extra accessories (I don't think of them as furries). But what's so appealing about a furry being with a wolf's head, for example? Also, why is it that most furries I've come across are canine in appearance?



Furries are what you get when an autistic kid is traumatised by a having tragic unrequited love for the family dog. Also, pets don't laugh at them like people tend to do, maybe that playes a role in it. Dogs actually have a sense of pity for people they feel are unwell in some way.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 19, 2014)

Satan said:


> Dogs actually have a sense of pity for people they feel are unwell in some way.


That reminds me of a time when the old family cat somehow knew I had the flu and cheered me up with purring.

I lel'd at the unrequited love thing.  I think you're onto something with them not relating to people well.


----------



## DykesDykesChina (Apr 19, 2014)

ToroidalBoat said:


> I don't understand how some people into the furry fandom can be sexually attracted to characters who aren't in human form. Now, catgirls, foxgirls, etc. I can understand. They're just humans with some extra accessories (I don't think of them as furries). But what's so appealing about a furry being with a wolf's head, for example? Also, why is it that most furries I've come across are canine in appearance?


This.


----------



## littlebiscuits (Apr 19, 2014)

c-no said:


> Tunaphile? Then you are of this thread if it really was about tunaphiles. With that said, I kinda wonder if furries were to make their own terrible and/or creepy art of some anthropomorphic tuna fish.



Get on it, artists!


----------



## Varis (Apr 19, 2014)

ToroidalBoat said:


> I don't understand how some people into the furry fandom can be sexually attracted to characters who aren't in human form. Now, catgirls, foxgirls, etc. I can understand. They're just humans with some extra accessories (I don't think of them as furries). But what's so appealing about a furry being with a wolf's head, for example? Also, why is it that most furries I've come across are canine in appearance?


I blame every cartoon that features animal characters with human-like behavior.

Also, humans are gross, unexciting, nigh-hairless apes.


----------



## Night Terror (Apr 19, 2014)

There's a fursona of most species. There's a lot of fish furries, although I don't know what they're called. Aquatics, maybe? Either way, they exist. Usually sharks and dolphins.
Also, not all furries are into furry porn. A lot of them are, but a lot aren't. And quite frankly what tickles your pickle doesn't concern me, and I couldn't care less if you like furry porn.


----------



## sea panther (Apr 19, 2014)

Phil Ken Sebben said:


> Gettin down with his enormous six inch foxdick.
> 
> You know I don't know what is worse. Him thinking that an average size of six inches is enormous, or that "six inch foxdick" is the first thing I think about when A-Log is mentioned.



Reminds me of my WoW days when I stumbled across some ERP in Darkshire of this guy who was a "foxman hybrid" trying to seduce some chick, and one of his lines was, "I pull off my pants to reveal my enormous 6.5"x2" fox penis."

I didn't know what was funnier, the fact that he felt it was necessary to mention the oddly specific dimensions of his penis, or that he thought that those dimensions were extraordinarily large.


----------



## Stuff and Things (Apr 19, 2014)

You would think that after 14 pages, the thread would evolve into something else.


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Apr 19, 2014)

Stuff and Things said:


> You would think that after 14 pages, the thread would evolve into something else.


Just goes to show you that evolution is wrong and Jesus was right. USA! USA! Show me the birth certificate Obongo.


----------



## c-no (Apr 19, 2014)

Stuff and Things said:


> You would think that after 14 pages, the thread would evolve into something else.


Well this thread is about furries. What would you mean by this evolving into something else? Furries who think they have some animal spirit in them? Sick furries that literally want to get it on with an animal? Furries with their creepy fetishes? Furries that are also bronies? Furries that like Sonichu?


----------



## Foulmouth (Apr 19, 2014)

Stuff and Things said:


> You would think that after 14 pages, the thread would evolve into something else.


 
THIS WASN'T A FURRY THREAD!


----------



## Stuff and Things (Apr 19, 2014)

c-no said:


> Well this thread is about furries. What would you mean by this evolving into something else? Furries who think they have some animal spirit in them? Sick furries that literally want to get it on with an animal? Furries with their creepy fetishes? Furries that are also bronies? Furries that like Sonichu?



I think the furries that are also bronies are hilarious lol


----------



## Xalver (Apr 19, 2014)

Venusaur said:


> I think scalies is taken by those people that have dragon, lizard, ect. personas.Anyway, back to the topic of creepy furries.  A long time ago in my early internet days, I found myself part of a now defunct-community. It was a mixed community, you had all sorts in there: furries, anime freaks, artists, writters. I used get commisions for avatar pictures, which is how I started knowing people there.
> 
> Then I learned the hard lesson that people's avatars usually don't really tell you anything about the person behind them. I bring to you Alynna Vixen. I thought she was a girl back then, "her" avatar was a fox with tons of tails and butterfly wings. She roleplayed most of her posts and behaved very cutely.
> 
> ...


I used to be a fan of Jay Naylor (better days was the first webcomic I read), until I found out he is a lying consevefag.

I found out about him through a photoshopped comic on Know Your Meme that portrayed Fisk (Naylors Fursona) as a pedofork. I even sent it to him on DA, and he said "thanks for sharing that twisted crap with me…"


----------



## c-no (Apr 19, 2014)

Stuff and Things said:


> I think the furries that are also bronies are hilarious lol


Well they do exist. Anthos, the Unknown Autobot is one (though he has a "mechsona", he is also a furry and a brony). Even if furries and bronies say they aren't alike, they are similar in regards to drama and having less than desirable members(by that, I mean they are subjected to butthurt, spergs, drama queens, and creepy fetishist. *One example is babyfur's and padded ponies.*)



Xalver said:


> I used to be a fan of Jay Naylor (better days was the first webcomic I read), until I found out he is a lying consevefag.
> 
> I found out about him through a photoshopped comic on Know Your Meme that portrayed Fisk (Naylors Fursona) as a pedofork. I even sent it to him on DA, and he said "thanks for sharing that twisted crap with me…"


I remember hearing about this Naylor guy on the Bad Webcomic Wiki (a website that kinda makes me wonder if its members are spergs by now, then again fanboys try to defend the things they criticize.). Pretty much heard he had his character commit incest and was unpleasant to a former friend that said former friend killed Fisk in his own comic, which then lead to Fisk sister moving to Canada. (Apparently, Naylor is *or maybe was* a fan of Bush).


----------



## Xalver (Apr 19, 2014)

c-no said:


> Well they do exist. Anthos, the Unknown Autobot is one (though he has a "mechsona", he is also a furry and a brony). Even if furries and bronies say they aren't alike, they are similar in regards to drama and having less than desirable members(by that, I mean they are subjected to butthurt, spergs, drama queens, and creepy fetishist. *One example is babyfur's and padded ponies.*)


Yes, Diaperfags and Babyfags are bad.

I do not like people with these fetishes.

Edit: I wanted to make a follow up post about the fetishes I hate, but I realized it would be too ranty.


----------



## Colress (Apr 20, 2014)

Xalver said:


> I used to be a fan of Jay Naylor (better days was the first webcomic I read), until I found out he is a lying consevefag.
> 
> I found out about him through a photoshopped comic on Know Your Meme that portrayed Fisk (Naylors Fursona) as a pedofork. I even sent it to him on DA, and he said "thanks for sharing that twisted crap with me…"



wait, so THAT'S what happened. man i was wondering what happened to that guy


----------



## Grey (Apr 20, 2014)

Foulmouth said:


> THIS WASN'T A FURRY THREAD!


 It is now.  I think one or more threads were merged with this one at some point.


----------



## Pickle Man (Apr 20, 2014)

Xalver said:


> Yes, Diaperfags and Babyfags are bad.
> 
> I do not like people with these fetishes.
> 
> Edit: I wanted to make a follow up post about the fetishes I hate, but I realized it would be too ranty.










Diaperfur 4 Life * do some dumbass gang symbol with his hands*


----------



## BT 075 (Apr 20, 2014)

Xalver said:


> Yes, Diaperfags and Babyfags are bad.



Duh. They're pedo babby-fiddling deviants.



Xalver said:


> I do not like people with these fetishes.



Excellent.



Xalver said:


> Edit: I wanted to make a follow up post about the fetishes I hate, but I realized it would be too ranty.



No, man! You should make a post like that. I'd like to hear some inside information from a furry deviant on which fetishes are worse then wanking it to pets. And to keep things interesting, try making another post with fetishes you *do* like. I for one am mighty curious.


----------



## Varis (Apr 20, 2014)

c-no said:


> Pretty much heard he had his character commit incest and was unpleasant to a former friend that said former friend killed Fisk in his own comic, which then lead to Fisk sister moving to Canada.


I was reading Badly Drawn Kitties at the time this went down. I can't find Mat Sherer's recollection of the events anymore, but I think the two met on a muck somewhere, noticed the physical similarities of their characters, and agreed to make them related. As time went by, Jay became increasingly embarrassed with the quality of Mat's comic, and Mat was annoyed with Jay because he didn't recognize Mat's copyright of Lucy, or some shit like that. Mat killed Fisk off in his comic and bugged Jay until he kinda-sorta-very-slowly wrote Lucy out of the continuity.


----------



## Phil Ken Sebben (Apr 20, 2014)

c-no said:


> Well this thread is about furries. What would you mean by this evolving into something else? Furries who think they have some animal spirit in them? Sick furries that literally want to get it on with an animal? Furries with their creepy fetishes? Furries that are also bronies? Furries that like Sonichu?


My only real question about furries is why are so many of them gay? There seems to be a disproportionate amount of furries who, while they may or may not be gay in real life, are gay in their "fursonas". 

Is this a way for them to be gay without actually admitting it to themselves or is there just something fundamentally gay about the whole fandom?


----------



## Fuzzy Wuzzy (Apr 20, 2014)

Phil Ken Sebben said:


> My only real question about furries is why are so many of them gay? There seems to be a disproportionate amount of furries who, while they may or may not be gay in real life, are gay in their "fursonas".
> 
> Is this a way for them to be gay without actually admitting it to themselves or is there just something fundamentally gay about the whole fandom?



I happened to be a furry in this forum but not with those stereotypes because I do not obsess with furry. The answer to your question varies a lot. Me, I chose to have a purple fox as my icon here because I personally think it looks cute and unique. Some furries who are not gay in real life may have fursonas that look gay because they think its fun to them, unique, or just want to express themselves differently.

And yes I am aware of crap like diaperfurs and whatnot and I do not associate with those people; they are disturbing. And some furries tend to obsess over furries more than what is important in life like jobs, college, etc. I'll be fair in this; I have thoughts about purchasing a fursuit of my purple fox avatar after I get a career so I can experience what it is like to fursuit in a furry convention for the first time. Yes I know the price tag is big but my curiosity led me to think that maybe I should experience it to see what its like whether its good or bad. But until then, I will just focus one day at a time as a person; studying and working most of my life off like other people. And most of all to me, celebrating international sports events like the World Cup and Olympics like most people. Why I like to do that more than contemplating about fursuiting and going to a furcon in it? Because most people do that and even though I am a furry, I see myself as most people in the United States or at least with my coworkers and colleagues. Watching the competition of teams is more fun to me than contemplating about fursuiting and going to a furcon with it because the later is just an experimental idea to me.


----------



## Phil Ken Sebben (Apr 20, 2014)

Fuzzy Wuzzy said:


> I happened to be a furry in this forum but not with those stereotypes because I do not obsess with furry. The answer to your question varies a lot. Me, I chose to have a purple fox as my icon here because I personally think it looks cute and unique. Some furries who are not gay in real life may have fursonas that look gay because they think its fun to them, unique, or just want to express themselves differently.


I'm not talking looking gay, I'm talking they're totally into the cawk.

Let me backtrack a bit here. My own personal lolcow is a furry, as well as being a zoophile or a "zooromantic" as he likes to call himself. In trolling him I had to follow him for a bit which led to me to certain fur sites. It wasn't difficult as he used the same username wherever he went.

One site, is a repository for furry based art and stories. More than half of that stuff is gay. And I mean literal gay here in the sense that you have two male furs doing stuff to each other. The forums are filled with guys who are gay. There's stories of how they came out as gay. Hell, one went as far as to say he became gay because he loved pictures of anthro wolves and canines with their junk hanging out that he actually found a friend with a fursuit and blew him while in his suit. 

I've got nothing against gay people. I mean that's how they are and there's nothing wrong with it. My only real question is what is the link between these furs and homosexuality? There has to be one otherwise it just makes no sense.

If you're a gay fur but straight outside of your fursona how does that work? Where is the dividing line between your furry self and your real self or is this simply a way for people to act out on fantasies in an anonymous way? Genuinely curious here.


----------



## Fuzzy Wuzzy (Apr 20, 2014)

Phil Ken Sebben said:


> I'm not talking looking gay, I'm talking they're totally into the cawk.
> 
> Let me backtrack a bit here. My own personal lolcow is a furry, as well as being a zoophile or a "zooromantic" as he likes to call himself. In trolling him I had to follow him for a bit which led to me to certain fur sites. It wasn't difficult as he used the same username wherever he went.
> 
> ...



Oh that. The majority of furries are actually bisexual so there's more to this than what we think. However, I'm not going to bother about furries who are into cock and all that since sometimes, yiff can get gross. And as for performing sexual acts in a fursuit, that's just weird. But to actually do more than just a blowjob in a fursuit could mean hyperthermia since the fursuit traps in body heat which can lead to heat stroke and death. I'm sure those cops and paramedics have seen everything but I wonder how often they show up in a hotel room with two fursuiters passed out on each other dead from heat stroke? I'm most of them have seen stuff like this before.


----------



## BT 075 (Apr 20, 2014)

Fuzzy Wuzzy said:


> Oh that. The majority of furries are actually bisexual so there's more to this than what we think. However, I'm not going to bother about furries who are into cock and all that since sometimes, yiff can get gross. And as for performing sexual acts in a fursuit, that's just weird. But to actually do more than just a blowjob in a fursuit could mean hyperthermia since the fursuit traps in body heat which can lead to heat stroke and death. I'm sure those cops and paramedics have seen everything but I wonder how often they show up in a hotel room with two fursuiters passed out on each other dead from heat stroke? I'm most of them have seen stuff like this before.



Why would you want to belong to a group of people that commits such horrendous acts of sexual deviancy and deprivaty? Grown people fucking each other dressed up as animals, some even dying in the act. Suffering strokes and heart attacks because they so badly want to know what it's like being a dog shagging another dog. 

This is a group of people who call normal, healthy people "mundanes" and apparantly look down on them. Sometimes yiff can get gross, you say? Name me one situation in which it isn't and you get a hundred bucks.


----------



## Henry Bemis (Apr 20, 2014)

Fuzzy Wuzzy said:


> Oh that. The majority of furries are actually bisexual so there's more to this than what we think. However, I'm not going to bother about furries who are into cock and all that since sometimes, yiff can get gross. And as for performing sexual acts in a fursuit, that's just weird. But to actually do more than just a blowjob in a fursuit could mean hyperthermia since the fursuit traps in body heat which can lead to heat stroke and death. I'm sure those cops and paramedics have seen everything but I wonder how often they show up in a hotel room with two fursuiters passed out on each other dead from heat stroke? I'm most of them have seen stuff like this before.


I think it's less gay or bisexual and more jailhouse gay. I mean, on top of furries' overriding concern to stand out and be speshul and yooneek...I mean, take a loook at some of these people. Homosexuality and bisexuality opens up new avenues.


----------



## Stuff and Things (Apr 20, 2014)

Satan said:


> Why would you want to belong to a group of people that commits such horrendous acts of sexual deviancy and deprivaty? Grown people fucking each other dressed up as animals, some even dying in the act. Suffering strokes and heart attacks because they so badly want to know what it's like being a dog shagging another dog.
> 
> This is a group of people who call normal, healthy people "mundanes" and apparantly look down on them. Sometimes yiff can get gross, you say? Name me one situation in which it isn't and you get a hundred bucks.



I think you're overreacting too much with that.

Now, to the question "why so many furries are gay/bisexual" or whatever was the question, i think it has to do with the porn (no shit bro).

Ok, let me explain, i have nothing against people watching porn, as long as it is not something fucked up like child porn or animal porn... then, why i can tolerate furry porn? honestly, i see it the same as i see the fetish for elves and things like that, i don't see it as offensive or fucked up, when they don't stress the animal features that much, it can come as the fetish for anime cat ears...

Back on topic, there are lots of misogynistic gay men out there, (just like there are lots of misogynistic straight men and whatnot) and the only way they can express that, is by joining a fandom that has a lot of misogynistic gay men on it, so they can relate to them, now, that is fucked up and disturbing, i know.

Honestly, i don't know how to explain it, because it's a really weak theory just like the rest that i've read here, it sounds silly, but it's really hard to state a simple fact that answers that question, is just like asking what is the relationship between wizards and mlp, or autism and sonic.


----------



## Phil Ken Sebben (Apr 20, 2014)

Fuzzy Wuzzy said:


> Oh that. The majority of furries are actually bisexual so there's more to this than what we think.


Okay as you probably know more about this than I do but based solely on the following I did, these guys were flat out gay or at least furry gay. Maybe it's just there are more male furries out there so when these guys go to a con it's either find a guy to yiff with or rub one out alone in their room. If I was gay or found men attractive I could understand that but I don't.



> However, I'm not going to bother about furries who are into cock and all that since sometimes, yiff can get gross. And as for performing sexual acts in a fursuit, that's just weird. But to actually do more than just a blowjob in a fursuit could mean hyperthermia since the fursuit traps in body heat which can lead to heat stroke and death. I'm sure those cops and paramedics have seen everything but I wonder how often they show up in a hotel room with two fursuiters passed out on each other dead from heat stroke? I'm most of them have seen stuff like this before.



I'm sorry and I don't mean to offend here but this is fucked up. Look, I understand role playing. I understand getting dressed up for sex and playing a role. I understand wanting to be somebody else during sex but to want to literally risk your life and health for it is fucking stupid.


----------



## Xalver (Apr 21, 2014)

Satan said:


> Duh. They're pedo babby-fiddling deviants.
> 
> No, man! You should make a post like that. I'd like to hear some inside information from a furry deviant on which fetishes are worse then wanking it to pets. And to keep things interesting, try making another post with fetishes you *do* like. I for one am mighty curious.


I read somewhere that baby/diaperfaggotory is a seperate fetish from baby fucking. (Though it's understandable like the all furries are zoophiles thing.)

As for fetishes I hate, here is a list:

Diaper/babyfagottory (espeshaly if the diaper is actually being used)

Nercofagottory (screwing bodies is wrong)

Foot fetishesm (just because the art that comes out of it is terrible)

Scat (fucking gross)

Toonphilia (the people who actually find rule 34 of Classic children's show characters attractive (as well as other things))


----------



## exball (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't like where this thread is going.


----------



## Foulmouth (Apr 21, 2014)

Xalver said:


> I read somewhere that baby/diaperfaggotory is a seperate fetish from baby fucking. (Though it's understandable like the all furries are zoophiles thing.)
> 
> As for fetishes I hate, here is a list:
> 
> ...


 
THIS IS MEANT TO BE A FURRY THREAD!


----------



## c-no (Apr 22, 2014)

Foulmouth said:


> THIS IS MEANT TO BE A FURRY THREAD!


But that stuff mentioned is what furries do. I mean they find Bugs Bunny attractive. They have furry personas that wear diapers and furries into .


----------



## Varis (Apr 22, 2014)

Toonphilia is... weird.  I've had my share of uncomfortable attraction to fictional characters, but am no closer to understanding it. There is no chemistry involved that would explain why one would have the hots for Gadget, for example.

On the flip side, I have to wonder (and I believe Doug Walker asked it first): why _did_ the animators of Space Jam give Lola bunny boobies, if it wasn't for the sex appeal?


----------



## CatParty (Apr 22, 2014)

Varis said:


> Toonphilia is... weird.  I've had my share of uncomfortable attraction to fictional characters, but am no closer to understanding it. There is no chemistry involved that would explain why one would have the hots for Gadget, for example.



http://www.odditycentral.com/news/russian-cult-worships-female-cartoon-character.html
there is a whole cult

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cult-of-Gadget-Hackwrench/344132399005931


----------



## c-no (Apr 22, 2014)

CatParty said:


> http://www.odditycentral.com/news/russian-cult-worships-female-cartoon-character.html
> there is a whole cult
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cult-of-Gadget-Hackwrench/344132399005931


I remember hearing about that on TV Tropes. Needless to say, one guy said "We sold out the Soviet Union for this?" or something like that. Needless to say, it wouldn't be surprising if any of them were furries.



Varis said:


> On the flip side, I have to wonder (and I believe Doug Walker asked it first): why _did_ the animators of Space Jam give Lola bunny boobies, if it wasn't for the sex appeal?


Trying to figure that out, I'm guessing they wanted to make a female character that was tough or something. I don't know because all I can say is that she ended up being liked by furries, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Trickie (Apr 22, 2014)

CatParty said:


> http://www.odditycentral.com/news/russian-cult-worships-female-cartoon-character.html
> there is a whole cult
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cult-of-Gadget-Hackwrench/344132399005931



This is actually kind of funny to me, there was actually an episode of Rescue Rangers centered around Gadget joining a cult, and she ends up rejecting it in the end. I wonder if these cultists actually know about this, and if they do, how do they square the fact that their object of worship was once part of an anti-cult message?


----------



## A-№1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Varis said:


> On the flip side, I have to wonder (and I believe Doug Walker asked it first): why _did_ the animators of Space Jam give Lola bunny boobies, if it wasn't for the sex appeal?


I've never seen Space Jam, but I suspect it was probably just to give the character a uniquely identifiable model.  There's a rule about character design that a good character model should be immediately recognizable as a silhouette.  Without breasts the character would probably have been too similar to Bugs.  They want their characters to be immediately recognizable, especially by children, so they can market toys and cereal and soft drinks and happy meals and whatnot to them, because that's where the big money is (at least before the brony phenomenon).  Making the character model appealing to sexual deviants was just an unfortunate side effect, though one they'll happily go along with if those deviants also buy toys and cereal etc.


----------



## Xalver (Apr 22, 2014)

Most of the Looney Tunes rule 34 is actually of Lola Bunny(some new Character), Lunatics Unleashed(one of the many spinoffs), and Tiny Toons(oh god why).

Without Lola, all the rule 34 of the main series would be shock art(which is good), but can't say the same for the spinoffs.

The worst rule 34 offender is Tiny Toons(eye raping cub porn, most of it legit).

_your childhood has just been raped_ (oh god why)


----------



## BT 075 (Apr 22, 2014)

Xalver said:


> Most of the Looney Tunes rule 34 is actually of Lola Bunny(some new Character), lunatics unleashed(one of the many spinoffs), and Tiny Toons(oh god why).



Why are you looking up nudes of Looney Tunes characters if you don't have the hots for Bugs Bunny and his friends?



Xalver said:


> without Lola, all the rule 34 of the main series would be shock art(which is good), but can't say the same for the spinoffs.



So you are saying you frequent the site "Rule 34", a place generally known to be a godforsaken shithole filled with the worst types of drawn depravity?



Xalver said:


> The worst rule 34 offender is Tiny Toons(eye raping cub porn, most of it legit).



When is it legit, and when isn't it? Drawing sexy pictures of naked cartoon animals is gross no matter what way you twist or turn it. There's really no excuse for anyone to make it, much less for anyone to look it up. So... why?



Xalver said:


> _your childhood has just been raped_ (oh god why)



Why do you go to those websites in the first place? Do you like it? Enjoy it?


----------



## Xalver (Apr 22, 2014)

Satan said:


> Why are you looking up nudes of Looney Tunes characters if you don't have the hots for Bugs Bunny and his friends?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do not find it erotic, and by legit I meant the artist intended it for erotic proposes (even if sick fucks like him only like it).

rule 34 is also not a site, it's a subject related to the rules of the internet. (Though I browse Paheal out of non sexual curiosity)

I also have nothing against shock art


----------



## BT 075 (Apr 22, 2014)

Xalver said:


> I do not find it erotic, and by legit I meant the artist intended it for erotic proposes (even if sick fucks like him only like it).



How does one define a sick fuck? Is not anyone who gets any sort of enjoyment out of looking at depraved and sick stuff somewhat of a sick fuck by default?



Xalver said:


> rule 34 is also not a site, it's a subject related to the rules of the internet.



How then do you come across these "rule 34" drawings, and where exactly? What's the appeal of these sites to you?



Xalver said:


> I also have nothing against shock art



What is the difference between shock art and furry babby porn when both depict naked drawings of cartoon characters? And why do you enjoy this type of art?


----------



## Luna (Apr 22, 2014)

Satan said:


> What is the difference between shock art and furry babby porn when both depict naked drawings of cartoon characters? And why do you enjoy this type of art?


trendiness.


----------



## c-no (Apr 22, 2014)

Satan said:


> How does one define a sick fuck? Is not anyone who gets any sort of enjoyment out of looking at depraved and sick stuff somewhat of a sick fuck by default?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might I try and answer your questions?
1) By definition I think it would mean someone getting some sort of pleasure out of something deprived or just plain wrong. One example is A-Log liking an image of Bart and his mother.

2)Perhaps Xalver has some sort of curiosity that is akin to "watching a train wreck". You know it is wrong but you just can't look away.

3) With shock, I guess it was made with the thought of trolling people. With furry babby's however, that was made to arouse someone.

These are my guesses and if I'm wrong, I'm wrong.


----------



## exball (Apr 22, 2014)

exball said:


> I don't like where this thread is going.


----------



## Varis (Apr 22, 2014)

exball said:


> I don't like where this thread is going.


how does fix?!


----------



## A-Stump (Apr 22, 2014)

You know, half the threads like this are people reflecting in part to their own nature. It's why any social welfare thread ends badly.


----------



## c-no (Apr 23, 2014)

A-Stump said:


> You know, half the threads like this are people reflecting in part to their own nature. It's why any social welfare thread ends badly.


Indeed. By reflecting into one's own nature, they can pretty much see what kind of spergy lies within it. A furry looking into his own nature as a furry would question himself as to why he has babby furry images. A brony reflecting on his nature would wonder why he is attracted a pastel colored horse whose coat is like a vomited rainbow. The way a thread like this can end badly is if someone tries to respond why they look up creepy images of Tiny Toons even if said someone doesn't have the hots for Bugs Bunny.


----------



## Xalver (Apr 23, 2014)

c-no said:


> Indeed. By reflecting into one's own nature, they can pretty much see what kind of spergy lies within it. A furry looking into his own nature as a furry would question himself as to why he has babby furry images. A brony reflecting on his nature would wonder why he is attracted a pastel colored horse whose coat is like a vomited rainbow. The way a thread like this can end badly is if someone tries to respond why they look up creepy images of Tiny Toons even if said someone doesn't have the hots for Bugs Bunny.



I'm scared to reply for the sake of this thread…



Varis said:


> This may be more like a weird fetish, but the characters are furry, sooo...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't think it isn't NSFW!



(Fixed broken image via repost)
What the fuck!


----------



## A-№1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Satan said:


> How then do you come across these "rule 34" drawings, and where exactly? What's the appeal of these sites to you?


Gonna play a little devils advocate here.  Given the tendency for some furries and bronies and their ilk to shit up forums that are completely unrelated to anything furry (like gaming forums) with their shitty "art", I can only imagine how awful the more extreme members of furry fandom might make sites that are somehow furry related.  Add in the possibility that those sites might have lazy moderators and no spoiler implementation, and I can well see how a Chuck Jones fan might have seen furry shit they never wanted to see (and why they are really pissed off about it).

Just imagine how awful the CWCki forums would be without constant moderation and spoiler tags.  We would all have seen things we never wanted to.


----------



## Varis (Apr 25, 2014)

A-№1 said:


> Gonna play a little devils advocate here.  Given the tendency for some furries and *bronies* and their ilk to shit up forums that are completely unrelated to anything furry (like gaming forums) with their shitty "art", I can only imagine how awful the more extreme members of furry fandom might make sites that are somehow furry related.


Distantly related and a pet peeve of mine: Google images has taught me that MLP fans will find a way to shoehorn cartoon ponies into any meme, fandom or fetish. 

Nightmare Before Christmas? Jack Skellington pony. LOTR? Emo Frodo pony. German uniforms? Nazi pony. Meatspin pony. Dig deep enough and you'll find Adolf Hitler pony. (He is blue, by the way.) It's a fucking parade.


----------



## Grey (Apr 25, 2014)

Varis said:


> Distantly related and a pet peeve of mine: Google images has taught me that MLP fans will find a way to shoehorn cartoon ponies into any meme, fandom or fetish.
> 
> Nightmare Before Christmas? Jack Skellington pony. LOTR? Emo Frodo pony. German uniforms? Nazi pony. Meatspin pony. Dig deep enough and you'll find Adolf Hitler pony. (He is blue, by the way.) It's a fucking parade.


"If it exists, it has been ponified..."


----------



## Xalver (Apr 25, 2014)

Varis said:


> Distantly related and a pet peeve of mine: Google images has taught me that MLP fans will find a way to shoehorn cartoon ponies into any meme, fandom or fetish.
> 
> Nightmare Before Christmas? Jack Skellington pony. LOTR? Emo Frodo pony. German uniforms? Nazi pony. Meatspin pony. Dig deep enough and you'll find Adolf Hitler pony. (He is blue, by the way.) It's a fucking parade.


Yeah, I understand since there are some things you can't look up without getting porn (ex: Renamon (thankfully kids don't look her up))



Xalver said:


> Yeah, I understand since there are some things you can't look up without getting porn (ex: Renamon (thankfully kids don't look her up))


You can also type in random letters and digits in search and get images with similar id's. (some of it porn)


----------



## c-no (Apr 25, 2014)

Varis said:


> Distantly related and a pet peeve of mine: Google images has taught me that MLP fans will find a way to shoehorn cartoon ponies into any meme, fandom or fetish.
> 
> Nightmare Before Christmas? Jack Skellington pony. LOTR? Emo Frodo pony. German uniforms? Nazi pony. Meatspin pony. Dig deep enough and you'll find Adolf Hitler pony. (He is blue, by the way.) It's a fucking parade.


Go even deeper and you'll find a Jesus Pony, you'll find a CWC pony. Wonder if someone made a ponified human centipede well congratulations, it is out there. In fact, it wouldn't be surprising if someone made a ponified version of Null or Saney. As much as how some bronies are fans of other memes, shows, and games, there are some things that do not deserve ponify, especially if they have the mentality that "it's better because it has ponies". Then there are comments that would literally show sperging just because of ponify (both for and against). Funny thing with MLP being shoehorned, Valve had a TF2 hat that was a sort of MLP reference. Needless to say, some people flat-out sperged in rage about it.



Grey said:


> "If it exists, it has been ponified..."


Yeah, some internet rule someone made up.


----------



## bradsternum (Apr 25, 2014)

I really hope someone blows up a Brony convention. Waste of flesh.


----------



## BT 075 (Apr 25, 2014)

bradsternum said:


> I really hope someone blows up a Brony convention. Waste of flesh.



No trolling plans.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 25, 2014)

Satan said:


> No trolling plans.




one can dream


----------



## BT 075 (Apr 25, 2014)

CatParty said:


> one can dream



Agreed. We have no rule against dreams.


----------



## exball (Apr 25, 2014)

Satan said:


> Agreed. We have no rule against dreams.


Just wait for dreams to be banned.


----------



## Varis (Apr 25, 2014)

exball said:


> Just wait for dreams to be banned.


Kind of surprised they aren't already.


----------



## Saney (Apr 26, 2014)

c-no said:


> Go even deeper and you'll find a Jesus Pony, you'll find a CWC pony. Wonder if someone made a ponified human centipede well congratulations, it is out there. *In fact, it wouldn't be surprising if someone made a ponified version of Null or Saney*. As much as how some bronies are fans of other memes, shows, and games, there are some things that do not deserve ponify, especially if they have the mentality that "it's better because it has ponies". Then there are comments that would literally show sperging just because of ponify (both for and against). Funny thing with MLP being shoehorned, Valve had a TF2 hat that was a sort of MLP reference. Needless to say, some people flat-out sperged in rage about it.
> 
> 
> Yeah, some internet rule someone made up.




When I did a google image search for Saney, all I got was photos of half naked women. Imagine my disappointment that there was no Pony Saney. Someone should get on that.


----------



## c-no (Apr 26, 2014)

Saney said:


> When I did a google image search for Saney, all I got was photos of half naked women. Imagine my disappointment that there was no Pony Saney. Someone should get on that.


I did it. Having made a pony Saney, should I feel bad? I mean, I did it because you said someone should get on that.



 
*I know it doesn't look like Saney. I only attempted to create Saney's avatar through the Pony Creator. As you can see, it really doesn't look like him.


----------



## The Dude (Apr 26, 2014)

How many furries does it take to yiff in...er, I mean screw in a light bulb?


----------



## Colress (Apr 26, 2014)

i haven't seen an mzd pony and if someone posts one i will put a shoe on my fucking head.


----------



## c-no (Apr 26, 2014)

MZD Mommy said:


> i haven't seen an mzd pony and if someone posts one i will put a shoe on my fucking head.


Googled it and apparently it does not exist. You might be lucky until someone decides to ponify it, either out of making fan art of MZD, trolling, or just thinking it looks better with ponies.


----------



## DykesDykesChina (Apr 27, 2014)

Xalver said:


> Foot fetishesm (just because the art that comes out of it is terrible)



I think Tarantino movies are great!


----------



## Saney (Apr 27, 2014)

c-no said:


> I did it. Having made a pony Saney, should I feel bad? I mean, I did it because you said someone should get on that.
> View attachment 1517
> *I know it doesn't look like Saney. I only attempted to create Saney's avatar through the Pony Creator. As you can see, it really doesn't look like him.


 
No Pony Creator could ever match the glory that is Saney the Loveshy S.layer. Did you make a Null pony to go with that?


----------



## Colress (Apr 27, 2014)

c-no said:


> Googled it and apparently it does not exist. You might be lucky until someone decides to ponify it, either out of making fan art of MZD, trolling, or just thinking it looks better with ponies.


YES. mzd bless the pop'n music fandom. i bet there's ponies of mimi and nyami though


----------



## Varis (Apr 27, 2014)

MZD Mommy said:


> i haven't seen an mzd pony and if someone posts one i will put a shoe on my fucking head.


There is a Pony Creator one, but I would argue that it doesn't count.


----------



## c-no (Apr 27, 2014)

Varis said:


> There is a Pony Creator one, but I would argue that it doesn't count.


TO be honest, the only way it could count is if it was drawn. I don't think some character generator could match up to a drawing, especially if one wondered what the pony in question is a reference to but then again I never really heard of MZD.


----------



## Colress (Apr 27, 2014)

c-no said:


> TO be honest, the only way it could count is if it was drawn. I don't think some character generator could match up to a drawing, especially if one wondered what the pony in question is a reference to but then again I never really heard of MZD.


some asshole wearing sunglasses and usually wearing a hat. probably would have a record cutie mark idk but thank fuck such a thing doesn't exist


----------



## c-no (Apr 27, 2014)

MZD Mommy said:


> some asshole wearing sunglasses and usually wearing a hat. probably would have a record cutie mark idk but thank fuck such a thing doesn't exist


Yeah, Pony Creator does not have hats for said character I believe. Doesn't exclude the fact the person who made it might trace it and add a cutie mark and the had but then again, that attempt could be even worse.


----------



## Fishkill (Apr 27, 2014)

Saney said:


> When I did a google image search for Saney, all I got was photos of half naked women. Imagine my disappointment that there was no Pony Saney. Someone should get on that.


When I looked up Saney, I found this


----------



## Colress (Apr 27, 2014)

c-no said:


> Yeah, Pony Creator does not have hats for said character I believe. Doesn't exclude the fact the person who made it might trace it and add a cutie mark and the had but then again, that attempt could be even worse.


x2 thank god for the obscurity that is the pop'n music fandom. if anyone manages to dig up a single pop'n music pony, i swear to shit, i will put a shoe on my head and take a picture


----------



## Fishkill (Apr 27, 2014)

MZD Mommy said:


> x2 thank god for the obscurity that is the pop'n music fandom. if anyone manages to dig up a single pop'n music pony, i swear to shit, i will put a shoe on my head and take a picture





Spoiler: POPNMUSIC PONY


----------



## Colress (Apr 27, 2014)

Fishkill said:


> Spoiler: POPNMUSIC PONY


canon ponies don't count m8


----------



## CatParty (Apr 27, 2014)

MZD Mommy said:


> canon ponies don't count m8



I think this is the opposite. http://zmey-ishimura.deviantart.com/art/Protagonists-of-MLP-style-Pop-n-Music-315774676


----------



## Colress (Apr 27, 2014)

CatParty said:


> I think this is the opposite. http://zmey-ishimura.deviantart.com/art/Protagonists-of-MLP-style-Pop-n-Music-315774676





Spoiler










shoe on head as promised


----------



## c-no (Apr 27, 2014)

MZD Mommy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it had to of happened one way or another. Next thing you know it, ponies get into even more obscure things that most people save for fans wouldn't give a single care about. Perhaps there will be a ponify of some terrible obscure anime from the 80's or 90's.


----------



## Colress (Apr 27, 2014)

c-no said:


> Well, it had to of happened one way or another. Next thing you know it, ponies get into even more obscure things that most people save for fans wouldn't give a single care about. Perhaps there will be a ponify of some terrible obscure anime from the 80's or 90's.


find me an Akazukin Chacha pony and i'll put TWO shoes on my head


----------



## Trickie (Apr 27, 2014)

MZD Mommy said:


> find me an Akazukin Chacha pony and i'll put TWO shoes on my head



I'm starting to think that you just like showing people pictures of you with shoes on your head...


----------



## Colress (Apr 27, 2014)

Trickie said:


> I'm starting to think that you just like showing people pictures of you with shoes on your head...


the truth is i just like putting shoes on my head


----------



## c-no (Apr 27, 2014)

MZD Mommy said:


> the truth is i just like putting shoes on my head


So basically, ponified MZD or any POPNMUSIC pony is an excuse to put a shoe on your head?


----------



## Colress (Apr 27, 2014)

c-no said:


> So basically, ponified MZD or any POPNMUSIC pony is an excuse to put a shoe on your head?


yes, because the obscurity of the fandom makes me think "_well if the pop'n music fandom has ponies then fuck_"


----------



## c-no (Apr 27, 2014)

MZD Mommy said:


> yes, because the obscurity of the fandom makes me think "_well if the pop'n music fandom has ponies then fuck_"


Even if there are ponies, at least it doesn't have more than just the art yet. If a brony made pop'n music fan-fiction involving ponies then you may as well take all the shoes you own and put them on your head.


----------



## Grey (Apr 30, 2014)

Perhaps a shoe hat is in order?


----------



## Colress (Apr 30, 2014)

Grey said:


> Perhaps a shoe hat is in order?


HELL FUCKING _YES_


----------



## Trickie (Apr 30, 2014)

MZD Mommy said:


> HELL FUCKING _YES_








"You're looking ravishing in that hat today, my dear."


----------



## Colress (Apr 30, 2014)

Trickie said:


> "You're looking ravishing in that hat today, my dear."


thank you for this image, for it has made my day


----------



## Xalver (May 9, 2014)

MZD Mommy said:


> thank you for this image, for it has made my day


This thread is dead


----------



## BT 075 (May 9, 2014)

Xalver said:


> This thread is dead



I will revive it with a video I saw today. It's a furry in its natural habitat:






In the video, the furry deviant threatens small children, annoys everybody it encounters and makes the viewer want to punch it. 
Really hard. Repeatedly. With a hammer.


----------



## CatParty (May 9, 2014)




----------



## José Mourinho (May 19, 2014)

Bumping this thread since Molay screams about "FURSECUTION", and found a video:






Furries protesting against fursecution, or stores discriminating against furries. One sign even shows that they want to gain rights as people too. (Sounds familiar?)


----------



## c-no (May 19, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> Bumping this thread since Molay screams about "FURSECUTION", and found a video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That may as well been a special sight for people who just wanted to shop at Target. I honestly wonder if they might try that at a another store such as Walmart if the faced FURSECUTION.


----------



## Night Terror (May 19, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> Bumping this thread since Molay screams about "FURSECUTION", and found a video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It still blows my mind that furries think that they're discriminated against. Furries are no less oppressed than a girl on the internet whining about the patriarchy. Teasing =/= discrimination.


----------



## BT 075 (May 19, 2014)

Darky said:


> It still blows my mind that furries think that they're discriminated against. Furries are no less oppressed than a girl on the internet whining about the patriarchy. Teasing =/= discrimination.



I don't know what they think, all I know is they clearly like the attention. If they didn't like being the center of (negative) attention, they would not dress up and act like complete retards they way they do. I say the main motivation for furries to act the way they do, is to get attention from people. One would have to be a bit of a special individual on the side too, to actually honestly believe they are being persecuted or oppressed. 

They reason people kick them out of stores isn't because they are furries: it's because they are creepy and they freak out customers. They are also unrecognizable, and stores tend to not want people around who cover their faces entirely the same way a ski mask (typical burglar wear) would. It makes people uncomfortable, and rightfully so.


----------



## Night Terror (May 19, 2014)

Satan said:


> I don't know what they think, all I know is they clearly like the attention. If they didn't like being the center of (negative) attention, they would not dress up and act like complete retards they way they do. I say the main motivation for furries to act the way they do, is to get attention from people. One would have to be a bit of a special individual on the side too, to actually honestly believe they are being persecuted or oppressed.
> 
> They reason people kick them out of stores isn't because they are furries: it's because they are creepy and they freak out customers. They are also unrecognizable, and stores tend to not want people around who cover their faces entirely the same way a ski mask (typical burglar wear) would. It makes people uncomfortable, and rightfully so.


I don't know about that. Furry, like I said a while ago, is an escapist fantasy. People who use escapist fantasies tend to be very sensitive people who can't cope well with reality. I think they react the way they do because they're over-sensitive. Maybe a few are attention whores, but most just can't handle being made fun of and crack. It's quite unfortunate, really. But, you know, 'not all furries are like that!' Which is true (I mean, I'm pretty thick skinned). It's just the majority.
And I agree. A full head covering is suspicious. I mean, a brightly coloured cartoon animal isn't going to be difficult to track down by the authorities, but it's still suspicious. You can't cover your face in a shop.


----------



## A-№1 (May 19, 2014)

Trickie said:


> "You're looking ravishing in that hat today, my dear."


Damn.  Just damn.

I always thought Terry Gilliam invented that ridiculous shoe hat for the movie Brazil.








Satan said:


> They are also unrecognizable, and stores tend to not want people around who cover their faces entirely the same way a ski mask (typical burglar wear) would.


Not to mention all the laws in various places against wearing face masks in public (because KKK).



Darky said:


> I mean, a brightly coloured cartoon animal isn't going to be difficult to track down by the authorities, but it's still suspicious. You can't cover your face in a shop.


Thing is, the suit might be easily recognizable, but what about when they turn a corner and take it off?  How would they be recognizable then?

Anyone wearing a suit like that in a shop could be up to something.  Clearly they aren't there just to buy.  And it's the store's prerogative to deny access to anyone on reasonable grounds like that.  Just look how Best Buy responded to people who showed up there in blue shirts and khakis.


----------



## c-no (May 19, 2014)

Satan said:


> They reason people kick them out of stores isn't because they are furries: it's because they are creepy and they freak out customers. They are also unrecognizable, and stores tend to not want people around who cover their faces entirely the same way a ski mask (typical burglar wear) would. It makes people uncomfortable, and rightfully so.


This does have truth in it. The costumes can freak out customers, especially children. Add to that the fact the helmets conceal identities and one can see why Target, Wal-Mart, or any other store wouldn't want a furry walking around.


----------



## Axiom (May 19, 2014)

Random: I remember hearing a story about some full fursuit-wearing furry trying to buy alcohol and attempting to use his collar/tag as ID. And then not wanting to take his head off so he could be properly ID'd to buy his booze.

Dunno if it's true or not, but it certainly could be.


----------



## c-no (May 19, 2014)

Axiom said:


> Random: I remember hearing a story about some full fursuit-wearing furry trying to buy alcohol and attempting to use his collar/tag as ID. And then not wanting to take his head off so he could be properly ID'd to buy his booze.
> 
> Dunno if it's true or not, but it certainly could be.


If it is, then the furry made a rather dumb move unless it was suppose to be some joke. Even then, I wonder how furries would react if someone broke the law in a fur suit, doing something such as a robbery or vandalism.


----------



## Axiom (May 19, 2014)

c-no said:


> If it is, then the furry made a rather dumb move unless it was suppose to be some joke. Even then, I wonder how furries would react if someone broke the law in a fur suit, doing something such as a robbery or vandalism.



Resort to a 'No True Scotsman' defense. Or claim further oppression by insisting the perpetrator isn't REALLY  a furry and was just wearing the fur suit in order to pin the crime on the furry community in order to make them look bad.  Not that they don't already look crazy enough as it is.


----------



## CatParty (May 19, 2014)

Why do furries and bronies claim that they should be lumped in with the lgbt crowd? It makes no sense whatsoever. It isn't like they were born that way.


----------



## exball (May 19, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> Why do furries and bronies claim that they should be lumped in with the lgbt crowd? It makes no sense whatsoever. It isn't like they were born that way.


Crippling autism.


----------



## Colress (May 19, 2014)

Now, here's my take on the situation.
There are two types of furries that are the most common: the types who enjoy wearing fursuits because they're actually quite well crafted and beautiful sometimes, and those whose sex lives have merged with their normal lives. I'm way too tired to get into it and I'm only awake for dinner so I'll elaborate some other time.


----------



## c-no (May 19, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> Why do furries and bronies claim that they should be lumped in with the lgbt crowd? It makes no sense whatsoever. It isn't like they were born that way.


Because they think any form of criticism is one the same level as hating a homosexual, bisexual, or transsexual. Because after all, a brony being told MLP:FiM is inferior to another cartoon and a furry being told to leave a store due to the identity obscuring costume is just as bad as beating a homosexual. It's not like furries and bronies are just being stupid with this persecution stuff. Seriously, sure it sucks getting criticized and all but seriously, the individuals of these two groups have some kind of persecution complex, especially when they get together and say "BAAAWWW, WE'RE BEING OPPRESSED!!!111". Seriously, this is why both groups and/or the individuals can be seen as lol-cows.


----------



## Coldgrip (May 20, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> Bumping this thread since Molay screams about "FURSECUTION", and found a video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## José Mourinho (May 20, 2014)

Furries at a playground. Look how friendly the parents and children are to them.


----------



## c-no (May 20, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> Furries at a playground. Look how friendly the parents and children are to them.


Although the sound is disabled on the PC I use (Typing this from college computer lab), I'm sure this video might sound cringeworthy. Also, furries at a playground. It's not like that is creepy, I mean really, it's not like they might be freaking out the parents or children or anything. It's not like, oh I don't know, a cop could come in and tell them they are creeping out the parents and children.



CätPärty said:


> Why do furries and bronies claim that they should be lumped in with the lgbt crowd? It makes no sense whatsoever. It isn't like they were born that way.


Although I already replied to this, I feel one more thing should be mentioned: Perhaps some furries and bronies do feel like that they are, on the inside, anthromorphic animals and ponies. Why else could they want to be lumped in with the lgbt crowd. Speaking of them wanting to be lumped with said lgbt crowd.


Spoiler












Perhaps Tinkle Poop is why some want to be lumped with said crowd. Also, while the brony image may be a joke, I'm sure there are those who take it seriously. Why else would they be seen as lol-cows?


----------



## CatParty (May 20, 2014)

c-no said:


> Although I already replied to this, I feel one more thing should be mentioned: Perhaps some furries and bronies do feel like that they are, on the inside, anthromorphic animals and ponies.
> [/SPOILER]



if someone believes they are anthromorphic animals and/or ponies, the only crowd they belong in is a mental hospital


----------



## FifthColumn (May 20, 2014)

I think what all this could be is just very lonely, introverted people who gravitate toward cartoon animals. Like adults with childish sensibilities, who get hooked on robin hood, or sonic or Disney animals and just run with it. It seems a fair number are also gay or bisexual. Yet I wonder how truly "gay" many of them are. Could it be that they are naturally straight but just go "gay" for other lonely curries, since they have such a tough time getting a date?


----------



## c-no (May 20, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> if someone believes they are anthromorphic animals and/or ponies, the only crowd they belong in is a mental hospital


What if the mental hospital doesn't want them? If so, where should we send them to?


----------



## Coldgrip (May 20, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> Furries at a playground. Look how friendly the parents and children are to them.


Where the fuck is that kids parents? Two people in brightly colored fur suits playing on kids toys with children, I'm surprised nobody called the cops.



c-no said:


> What if the mental hospital doesn't want them? If so, where should we send them to?


Concentration camps? No wait, I'm sorry, I mean "re-education" camps. Where they'll be taught through the latest enhanced teaching methods practiced at Gitmo how not to be a furry.


----------



## c-no (May 20, 2014)

Coldgrip said:


> Where the fuck is that kids parents? Two people in brightly colored fur suits playing on kids toys with children, I'm surprised nobody called the cops.
> 
> 
> Concentration camps? No wait, I'm sorry, I mean "re-education" camps. Where they'll be taught through the latest enhanced teaching methods practiced at Gitmo how not to be a furry.


That is a good question, where are the parents? Even then, imagine if one of said parents was a plain clothes officer. As for sending them, maybe send them out into the wild where they can be with the animal they identify. It's not like they would realize how terrible it is or anything.


----------



## DeagleDad420 (May 20, 2014)

Axiom said:


> Resort to a 'No True Scotsman' defense. Or claim further oppression by insisting the perpetrator isn't REALLY  a furry and was just wearing the fur suit in order to pin the crime on the furry community in order to make them look bad.  Not that they don't already look crazy enough as it is.


Most of the furries I've talked to that weren't obvious lolcows (like 10% of them) pretty much use the "No True Scotsman" like it's punctuation. "Well I'm not like THOSE kind of-" I know a friend who's into SWJ shit that does the same thing whenever anyone brings up any problems with the SWJ community.

It reeks of bullshit to me. You either identify with a group or you don't. You cannot have your cake and eat it too. A general rule of thumb is that if you identify with a group but feel the need to preface it with "but I'm not like THAT kind of furry" then you're doing something wrong and you need to re-evaluate your shit. Either accept that most of your community is insane and you will be therefore viewed as insane, or just stop going around proclaiming yourself a member of that community.



c-no said:


> If it is, then the furry made a rather dumb move unless it was suppose to be some joke. Even then, I wonder how furries would react if someone broke the law in a fur suit, doing something such as a robbery or vandalism.


That would be the best episode of Cops ever. And that's saying something.



CätPärty said:


> Why do furries and bronies claim that they should be lumped in with the lgbt crowd? It makes no sense whatsoever. It isn't like they were born that way.


People don't universally agree that the LGBT people were "born that way" either. There's not really a consensus on that, as controversial as that is. I can totally see though that furries are deliberately trying to butt their way into the "born that way" classification because that makes it sacred and therefore unquestionable in culture because hey, they can't help it. Of course, this hasn't worked and nobody is buying it, which is the reason for the backlash. 

This has been said a million times before but Jesus, if they would shut the fuck up and just do their thing, I really don't think anyone would care or make fun of them any more than any other weirdo fetish-lifestyle group. Nobody really makes fun of the BDSM community because they fully understand that it's weird and they keep it behind closed doors, and they don't go around in gimp suits proclaiming they were "born that way".


----------



## A-№1 (May 20, 2014)

DeagleDad420 said:


> Most of the furries I've talked to that weren't obvious lolcows (like 10% of them) pretty much use the "No True Scotsman" like it's punctuation. "Well I'm not like THOSE kind of-" I know a friend who's into SWJ shit that does the same thing whenever anyone brings up any problems with the SWJ community.
> 
> It reeks of bullshit to me. You either identify with a group or you don't. You cannot have your cake and eat it too. A general rule of thumb is that if you identify with a group but feel the need to preface it with "but I'm not like THAT kind of furry" then you're doing something wrong and you need to re-evaluate your shit. Either accept that most of your community is insane and you will be therefore viewed as insane, or just stop going around proclaiming yourself a member of that community.


I have to disagree with you there.  No group or community is monolithic.  People are all individuals, and any large collection of them, be it community or fandom or whatever, will have a broad spectrum of behaviours and takes on the community and its common interest within it.  Just look at motorcycle riders for an example.  Are they all outlaw biker Hell's Angels?  Do they all advocate criminality and violence?  Absolutely not.  For that matter just look at people who follow lolcows.  Just because some of them are weens and spergs does it follow that they are all weens and spergs or condone weenery and sperging?  Again no.

I don't understand the appeal of being a furry, and I don't claim to know enough about them to know if the fucked up, obnoxious ones on the interwebs are typical or not, but I have to think that there are al least some who are reasonable about their hobby / fetish / whatever.  Probably more than we know because we only ever seem to see the obnoxious ones, because they are so noisy and obnoxious.  In any group it's almost always the lunatic fringe that gets the most attention and scrutiny.


> Nobody really makes fun of the BDSM community because they fully understand that it's weird and they keep it behind closed doors, and they don't go around in gimp suits proclaiming they were "born that way".


Do they even make gimp suits in child sizes.

Actually, never mind.  I don't think I want to know.


----------



## Dr. Meme (May 20, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> Furries at a playground. Look how friendly the parents and children are to them.


I love how in this video there's that one mom who picks up her daughter and just sprints out of there.


----------



## DeagleDad420 (May 20, 2014)

A-№1 said:


> I have to disagree with you there.  No group or community is monolithic.  People are all individuals, and any large collection of them, be it community or fandom or whatever, will have a broad spectrum of behaviours and takes on the community and its common interest within it.  Just look at motorcycle riders for an example.  Are they all outlaw biker Hell's Angels?  Do they all advocate criminality and violence?  Absolutely not.  For that matter just look at people who follow lolcows.  Just because some of them are weens and spergs does it follow that they are all weens and spergs or condone weenery and sperging?  Again no.
> 
> I don't understand the appeal of being a furry, and I don't claim to know enough about them to know if the fucked up, obnoxious ones on the interwebs are typical or not, but I have to think that there are al least some who are reasonable about their hobby / fetish / whatever.  Probably more than we know because we only ever seem to see the obnoxious ones, because they are so noisy and obnoxious.  In any group it's almost always the lunatic fringe that gets the most attention and scrutiny.


There are definitely those who are reasonable and/or normal, but even then, they do themselves more harm than good by identifying with a group that has a poor reputation. If you are a member of the Taliban, but nonetheless you are really reasonable and sane individual, you're just a kind and loving father trying to get by, etc (to use a COMPLETELY random example) you still aren't going to want to proclaim that you are in the Taliban, because it will not do you any favors. And no, I'm not comparing furries to the Taliban, even though I probably should.

What I'm saying is, if you are part of a demonized group, you should be ready to accept the fact that you will be held responsible for the group's collective identity and/or infamy if you voluntarily proclaim to be a part of it. You also should seriously assess whether or not this (negative) association is worth it to you, but chances are if you're a furry, then the answer is "yes" because even a demonized identity is better than having no identity.

A "stereotype" isn't just a smear word, it's also foundational tool in human cognition and stereotyping is innate to pretty much everyone, because the mind likes the path of least resistance. People are going to stereotype, this will always happen and as much as we like to pretend it's evil, it exists and will always exist.

Sure, if people get to know certain furries they may realize in time that their initial stereotype was false, but these "reasonable" furries (wherever pocket dimension they exist in) have created a social obstacle for themselves out of the gate just by saying "I'm a furry". From that point on, they are being held socially responsible for the fuck-ups of the worst members in their groups, those they proclaim "NOT TRUE FURRIES", and must actively work against this infamy in order to be viewed as even "reasonable for a furry", let alone "a cool person who happens to be a furry".

I don't really see the point in that. I think it's because I'm a functioning adult and not an autist preoccupied with justifying and asserting my own identity through attention-seeking childish nonsense.


----------



## Null (May 20, 2014)

To use a fact-based example, I don't identify as an atheist. I say I'm non-religious. That's because if you say you're an atheist you get people from the agnostic community going "B-B-B-B-BUT U REALLY CANT NO 5 SHURE..." and people from the religious community automatically associating you with Stalin and genocide.


----------



## A-№1 (May 20, 2014)

DeagleDad420 said:


> There are definitely those who are reasonable and/or normal, but even then, they do themselves more harm than good by identifying with a group that has a poor reputation. If you are a member of the Taliban, but nonetheless you are really reasonable and sane individual, you're just a kind and loving father trying to get by, etc (to use a COMPLETELY random example) you still aren't going to want to proclaim that you are in the Taliban, because it will not do you any favors. And no, I'm not comparing furries to the Taliban, even though I probably should.


Except you are confusing reputation with purpose.  The stated core purpose of the Taliban is pretty damn vile, whereas wearing stupid animal suits is largely innocuous.  All the negative things associated with furrydom, the whining, the creepyness, the smut etc., are all secondary to the core of the hobby (or whatever the fuck it is), which seems to be little more than an excessive appreciation for Disney characters and suchlike.


> What I'm saying is, if you are part of a demonized group, you should be ready to accept the fact that you will be held responsible for the group's collective identity and/or infamy if you voluntarily proclaim to be a part of it.


You should be ready to expect it, but accept it?  I think not.  You are automatically assuming that a group's infamy is justified, and it isn't necessarily.  Again poor reputation from a few vocal outlier examples, where the infamy is not justified, is not the same as collective intent, where it is.


> A "stereotype" isn't just a smear word, it's also foundational tool in human cognition and stereotyping is innate to pretty much everyone, because the mind likes the path of least resistance. People are going to stereotype, this will always happen and as much as we like to pretend it's evil, it exists and will always exist.


That does not mean the stereotype is justified.  Some stereotypes have some basis behind them, but many (if not most) do not.  Just because a lot of intellectually lazy people subscribe to an unjustified stereotype does not somehow justify the stereotype.  Just because a lot of people do something wrong does not make it right.


> From that point on, they are being held socially responsible for the fuck-ups of the worst members in their groups, those they proclaim "NOT TRUE FURRIES", and must actively work against this infamy in order to be viewed as even "reasonable for a furry", let alone "a cool person who happens to be a furry".


I think you are probably mistaken there as well.  Are you certain they are trying to use the "no true Scotsman" fallacy, or are they merely saying that the majority of furries are not like the creeps?  There is a difference, and the latter is a valid argument.  I can't really see any intelligent furries trying to claim the creepers aren't also furries, because they obviously are.  Voluntarily running around in a silly animal costume == furry, and claiming otherwise is preposterous.  To use the motorcycle example again, it would be like the American Motorcyclist Association claiming the Hells Angels don't ride motorcycles.  I can, however, see furries claiming that only a very small percentage of furries are creepers.  I don't know if that claim is true or not, but I can see it as a valid argument they would actually try to make.


> I don't really see the point in that. I think it's because I'm a functioning adult and not an autist preoccupied with justifying and asserting my own identity through attention-seeking childish nonsense.


Again, are all furries attention seekers, though?  Or do you only notice the attention seekers because they are the ones seeking attention, while the quiet ones who keep their weirdness to themselves go unnoticed, thereby skewing the perception of the whole?

You are tarring a group with a very wide brush and trying to claim that is their own fault.  Just because a lot of other people also do that does not make it right.  Nobody deserves that.  Not even furries.


Null said:


> To use a fact-based example, I don't identify as an atheist. I say I'm non-religious. That's because if you say you're an atheist you get people from the agnostic community going "B-B-B-B-BUT U REALLY CANT NO 5 SHURE..." and people from the religious community automatically associating you with Stalin and genocide.


Well there is a difference there, though in that atheism is an active rejection of certain beliefs, which is going to disagree with people holding other beliefs, while areligiousness is simply not giving a fuck, which short circuits any argument.  The arguments that religious people have against atheism are against the position of atheism itself and not other things unrelated to atheism in itself.  When Religious people try to argue against it by associating it with Stalin etc. they are also tarring it with a wide, unwarranted brush.


----------



## Trickie (May 20, 2014)

Null said:


> To use a fact-based example, I don't identify as an atheist. I say I'm non-religious. That's because if you say you're an atheist you get people from the agnostic community going "B-B-B-B-BUT U REALLY CANT NO 5 SHURE..." and people from the religious community automatically associating you with Stalin and genocide.



This is why I tell people that I'm an agnostic atheist.


----------



## DeagleDad420 (May 20, 2014)

A-№1 said:


> Except you are confusing reputation with purpose.  The stated core purpose of the Taliban is pretty damn vile, whereas wearing stupid animal suits is largely innocuous.


I'm not talking about "purpose" I'm talking about reputation alone.

The Taliban has a bad reputation. Furries have a bad reputation. That is all I am equating, and "why" the reputation sticks is a moot point, because a reputation is still a reputation, regardless of how "deserved" it is, and why it was earned.



A-№1 said:


> All the negative things associated with furrydom, the whining, the creepyness, the smut etc., are all secondary to the core of the hobby (or whatever the fuck it is), which seems to be little more than an excessive appreciation for Disney characters and suchlike.


Except there is no consensus in the furry community of what makes a furry a "furry"... and if there is, this "consensus" seems to shift rapidly depending on what is convenient to say in order to win an argument. Many like the sexual aspect, many claim that the sexual aspect is totally a side thing and don't pay attention and don't look over there and that's NOT ME THAT'S THEM, etc etc etc...



A-№1 said:


> You should be ready to expect it, but accept it?  I think not.  You are automatically assuming that a group's infamy is justified, and it isn't necessarily.  Again poor reputation from a few vocal outlier examples, where the infamy is not justified, is not the same as collective intent, where it is.


The world do not care whether it is justified. It still exists. Stereotypes don't catch on because they are morally justifiable, they catch on because they are memetically strong; they are striking, simple, and they fit within people's existing world-views, to name a few characteristics. Think of it like a virus of the mind. It's going to spread, regardless of whether or not you or anyone else likes it, until it is replaced with a different stereotype.



A-№1 said:


> That does not mean the stereotype is justified.  Some stereotypes have some basis behind them, but many (if not most) do not.  Just because a lot of intellectually lazy people subscribe to an unjustified stereotype does not somehow justify the stereotype.  Just because a lot of people do something wrong does not make it right.


Like I said, whether stereotypes are "correct" or not has no bearing on whether or not they exist. You may disagree with the stereotype, even find it reprehensible (example: "uneducated, drug-dealing black man" stereotype) but the stereotype still exists in people's minds. It is still a stereotype.



A-№1 said:


> I think you are probably mistaken there as well.  Are you certain they are trying to use the "no true Scotsman" fallacy, or are they merely saying that the majority of furries are not like the creeps?  There is a difference, and the latter is a valid argument. I can't really see any intelligent furries trying to claim the creepers aren't also furries, because they obviously are.  Voluntarily running around in a silly animal costume == furry, and claiming otherwise is preposterous.  To use the motorcycle example again, it would be like the American Motorcyclist Association claiming the Hells Angels don't ride motorcycles.  I can, however, see furries claiming that only a very small percentage of furries are creepers.  I don't know if that claim is true or not, but I can see it as a valid argument they would actually try to make.


Not quite.

If the community ostracizes a certain part of them (i.e. "the creepy furries") they are making a distinction that labels the "creepy" ones as a different group altogether by explicitly distancing themselves from the "creepy" ones. Thus, they are still using the fallacy.



A-№1 said:


> Again, are all furries attention seekers, though?  Or do you only notice the attention seekers because they are the ones seeking attention, while the quiet ones who keep their weirdness to themselves go unnoticed, thereby skewing the perception of the whole?


I never said all furries were attention seekers. I said I don't fit the description of the archetypical furry we're making fun of in this thread so I can't understand the reasoning behind their autism because it makes sense only inside their brains.

I'm going to describe my thought process as it would happen in response to a furry trying to convince me using those arguments. I mean this as respectfully as possible so that you can understand why their arguments fall on deaf ears to the common person. I feel this is the best way to elucidate my point.

We agree that most people only notice the attention seekers, just like you said. That's all anyone notices; the obnoxious ones. This is true with any group, and I'm glad we agree on that. What I'm saying is that I am perfectly justified in noticing the ones that are easy to notice and coming to a conclusion based on those, even if that conclusion does not incorporate the ones who "keep it to themselves" and "go unnoticed", because it is not my responsibility to do in-depth research on the fringes and subcultures of every weirdo I come across because frankly, I have a lot of other shit to worry about and I don't care enough. The effort required is not worth it to me because I gain nothing in return. Fully understanding the intricacies and niches of this person's subculture is irrelevant to me (and not worth my time) because their identity is not important information to me unless they are a close friend/family member, in which case it is a moot point because I am already (hopefully) judging them based on their individual personality and not the stereotypes associated with their cultural identities.

As a non-furry, as a common man, as an outsider, I am prioritizing information such as "Do I need to get gas on the way home?" "Are my bills going to get paid this month?" Not things like "Hmm, I wonder if some arbitrary portion of these people are super-chill to hang out with and also normal as fuck and NOT creepy."

Really, how _could I_ possibly know about the ones who keep to themselves and go unnoticed? They go unnoticed. Therefore I do not notice them. That's... what the word means.

So, all I am left with is the ones who can't shut the fuck up, the ones I see first, and obviously I do not like those ones (nobody does, apparently) Does this make me a bad person who uses evil stereotypes? No, it makes me a functioning adult. It makes me the kind of people who these furries run into every day and inadvertently cause them to cry persecution.



A-№1 said:


> You are tarring a group with a very wide brush and trying to claim that is their own fault.  Just because a lot of other people also do that does not make it right.  Nobody deserves that.  Not even furries.


I've already responded to the comments of morality, so I'll address something else instead - rather than pinning the responsibility on me (which, for reasons I have discussed, will literally never accomplish anything) why doesn't the furry community take responsibility for the nutcases it has? Why not do something about it? Why not hold the community to higher standards? Why continue to allow the "creepy" furries to act the way they do, despite the fact that it they are bringing the "normal" furries down with them? They are the only ones in this equation who are truly reprehensible. The root of the problem begins and ends with them, and it always has. The more you tolerate their destructive behavior, the more they will continue to do it.

tl;dr: Why force the world to change to accommodate you? Why not change yourself, or your community? If people view the furry community as fucking nutcases, that's probably because there are nutcases in the community. If these nutcases cease to exist, this view will no longer exist. It is a very simple thing.


----------



## c-no (May 20, 2014)

DeagleDad420 said:


> tl;dr: Why force the world to change to accommodate you? Why not change yourself, or your community? If people view the furry community as fucking nutcases, that's probably because there are nutcases in the community. If these nutcases cease to exist, this view will no longer exist. It is a very simple thing.


That is pretty much true. The world doesn't really bow down to anyone such as some random brony or furry so really, neither two should complain about "persecution" because a store manager told them to leave due to creeping people out or wearing clothing that obscured their identity. Regarding nutcases, it is true. Even if you have a majority of normal, sane people, the nutcases will pretty much attract attention with what they do, be it drama, creepy things such as fetish art (inflation, vore, diapers, etc.), or even just being annoying people who go online to sperg about how much they are foxes with nine sparkly neon tails and how they are very original. They can give the group a bad name.


----------



## A-№1 (May 21, 2014)

DeagleDad420 said:


> Except there is no consensus in the furry community of what makes a furry a "furry"


Like I said, no group is purely monolithic.  Furries are no different from any other group in that regard.  Some people would lump in homosexual pedophiles with all homosexuals, because a man that wants to have sex with boys is, technically, homosexual.  Non-pedophile homosexuals will vehemently deny any such association and for very good reason.  And I don't even want to get into the factionalization that goes on in the transvestite population.


> The world do not care whether it is justified. It still exists. Stereotypes don't catch on because they are morally justifiable, they catch on because they are memetically strong; they are striking, simple, and they fit within people's existing world-views, to name a few characteristics. Think of it like a virus of the mind. It's going to spread, regardless of whether or not you or anyone else likes it, until it is replaced with a different stereotype.


And that makes it right and acceptable how…?


> If the community ostracizes a certain part of them (i.e. "the creepy furries") they are making a distinction that labels the "creepy" ones as a different group altogether by explicitly distancing themselves from the "creepy" ones. Thus, they are still using the fallacy.


Not unless they are claiming the creepy furries aren't actually furries.  Merely making a distinction within a group does not qualify it as the NTS fallacy.  Are Democrat Americans committing the NTS fallacy when they make a distinction between themselves and Republican Americans?  No.  What about Mormons when they make a distinction between themselves and the bigamist Mormons?  Or the mainstream Muslims making a distinction with terorists?  Or mainstream Christians making a distinction between themselves and the Westboro Baptist Church?  Or us here on the forums making a distinction with weens?  No and again no.

It's called the "No TRUE Scotsman" fallacy, not the "No DIFFERENT Scotsman" fallacy for a reason.  It starts out with the assertion that "No Scotsman does such and such."  When corrected with evidence to the contrary, the assertion is modified to claim "No TRUE Scotsman etc." thus illustrating the fallacy.  But the difference here is that ordinary run of the mill innocuous furries are *not* claiming that: "No furry is an obnoxious, attention whoring sexual deviant," because that is patently false.  They are also not claiming that the deviants aren't actually furries.  They admit that _some_ furries are freaks, so they cannot be committing the NTS fallacy, because they don't even get as far as the first qualification for it.  They only claim that the problematic freaks are in the minority, despite their representational bias, and are not the standard by which the furry community should be judged.  That is a completely valid and not fallacious position to take, especially if the have the numbers to back it up. 


> What I'm saying is that I am perfectly justified in noticing the ones that are easy to notice and coming to a conclusion based on those, even if that conclusion does not incorporate the ones who "keep it to themselves" and "go unnoticed", because it is not my responsibility to do in-depth research on the fringes and subcultures of every weirdo I come across because frankly, I have a lot of other shit to worry about and I don't care enough.


Perfectly justified except for little things like giving people the benefit of the doubt and a presumption of innocence and other factors of common human decency (to say nothing of courtesy).

If you come across some furries filming themselves in a park playing on children's swings and being creepy, obnoxious attention whores you are fully justified in thinking those furries are creepy attention whores, because that's exactly what they are being.  The same goes for furries protesting in front of a store or whining about "fursecution" on the internet.  And if their furry costumes are in some way salacious or sexualized (maybe with furry genitalia or something, I don't know, because it all seems the opposite of sexy to me) you are also justified in assuming their abnormal behaviour includes some sort of strange sexual aspect.  If someone announces to you out of the blue they are a furry the first time you are introduced, you are also blameless in assuming they are an attention whoring sort of furry, because who the hell else does that?

But on the other hand, if you find out completely offhandedly that someone is a furry, like through a third party, and they haven't given you any evidence of their inclinations before, are you justified in assuming they are also an obnoxious attention whore and a sexual deviant?  Of course not, and not just out of basic human decency but also based on some reasoning, because it's more likely the third party making the revelation is attempting to cast aspersion on them (especially on the internets).


> Really, how _could I_ possibly know about the ones who keep to themselves and go unnoticed? They go unnoticed. Therefore I do not notice them. That's... what the word means.


Because it does happen.  It's not so much that they go completely unnoticed, but that they don't intentionally try to draw notice to themselves.  There's the third party smear possibility mentioned above.  Or you might randomly come across some evidence of furrydom among their possessions (the old "finding a fursuit in a the closet" scenario).  Or they might make some comment that causes you to put two and two together.  People can be outed in any of a number of ways.


> why doesn't the furry community take responsibility for the nutcases it has? Why not do something about it? Why not hold the community to higher standards?


I rather think that when they do everything they can to disassociate themselves from the creeper nutcases _that is exactly what they are trying to do._


> Why continue to allow the "creepy" furries to act the way they do, despite the fact that it they are bringing the "normal" furries down with them? They are the only ones in this equation who are truly reprehensible. The root of the problem begins and ends with them, and it always has. The more you tolerate their destructive behavior, the more they will continue to do it.


What, exactly, would you have them do?  Declare a Furry Fitna?  Purge the heretics?  Set up re-education camps?  Free spay and neuter clinics at the local SPCA?

Really what more can they do other than try to disassociate themselves from the creeps and crazies at every opportunity?  I strongly suspect this is something the mainstream furries ask themselves a lot as well, because they have to be even more annoyed at the creeps and crazies than us pedestrians.  I would not be surprised if "What the fuck are we going to do about the jackasses among us?" is a common topic of any furry gathering.  If there are any furries in the forum reading this hopefully they can confirm that (assuming they are willing to out themselves).  


> tl;dr: Why force the world to change to accommodate you?


Again, I think it's only a small number of vocal furries who demand that.  The rest would probably much rather be left alone to do their own thing in a way that doesn't bother you and you don't bother them.


> Why not change yourself, or your community? If people view the furry community as fucking nutcases, that's probably because there are nutcases in the community. If these nutcases cease to exist, this view will no longer exist.


Again, how do you propose to make these nutcases cease to exist?


> It is a very simple thing.


It's a simple thing to say, but no, it's not really a simple thing to do.  If it were so simple to eliminate the troublemakers, doubtless the furries would have already done so.  Hell, this is a problem the mainstream Muslims (and Christians and so on) have been struggling with for centuries without a solution.  You might as well ask the CWCkiforums to make the weens cease to exists.


----------



## CatParty (May 21, 2014)

They nasty


----------



## c-no (May 21, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> They nasty


Especially with creepy art fetishes like vore and diapers.


----------



## Colress (May 21, 2014)

c-no said:


> What if the mental hospital doesn't want them? If so, where should we send them to?


california


----------



## c-no (May 21, 2014)

MZD Mommy said:


> california


My home state? If you send them here to California, perhaps we could send them somewhere in California.


----------



## Coldgrip (May 21, 2014)

Southern California. That place is a shit hole.


----------



## wheat pasta (May 21, 2014)

I used to be a furry, for me it was really about the aspect of pretending to be someone other than myself since I was very uncomfortable with the person I was as a teenager (who wasn't, though?). I wasn't into the sexual aspect at all, but I will confess to making a partial fursuit. Maybe it's just me, but it can actually be incredibly fun. Nobody knew who I was or what I looked like and I was able to simply act the way I felt on the inside. 
I wore my fursuit to a costumed halloween dance and everybody loved me. Normally I was the socially awkward and shy fat girl that nobody ever seemed to notice or care for, but in that costume I was fluffy, pink and adorable and everyone wanted to dance with me. I even won the costume contest at the end, but I was a little overheated from my costume (first time making one, haha) so I went home early.
Anyway, I guess my point is, as goddamned creepy as fursuiting really can be, for some people it's kind of therapeutic and they can just let their hair down and be themselves where they normally might not feel comfortable. 



Spoiler: deep confession time



It's a little embarrassing, but now that I've gone and talked about why I found fursuiting fun I kind of want to do it again.


----------



## c-no (May 21, 2014)

Coldgrip said:


> Southern California. That place is a shit hole.


So you are sending them to my neck of the woods? Alright then. I like to see how they'd last in Southern California, save for those who were already here.


----------



## Coldgrip (May 21, 2014)

My apologies, I did not know you were from there.


----------



## DeagleDad420 (May 22, 2014)

A-№1 said:


> And that makes it right and acceptable how…?


It does not matter whether stereotyping is right or acceptable. It still happens. Your personal views, ideologies, etc on morality have _absolutely no bearing _on the fact that it is still an immutable part of human nature, it exists, and it will always exist on some level. To quote Blood Meridian:

"It makes no difference what men think of war; may as well ask men what they think of stone. War endures."

Saying something is reprehensible (even if this view is correct, if any moral position can be correct) is not going to suddenly make it cease to exist. Accepting that it exists and working within that limitation is the only way you are ever going to make a difference in your own life or in others.



A-№1 said:


> They only claim that the problematic freaks are in the minority, despite their representational bias, and are not the standard by which the furry community should be judged.  That is a completely valid and not fallacious position to take, especially if the have the numbers to back it up.


That's all well and good, except they don't have the numbers to back it up, nobody does, so we're basically taking their word for it... which I personally don't agree with, because most furries I've seen just use it as a cop-out to defend themselves and insulate themselves from any responsibility in the laziest way possible.



A-№1 said:


> But on the other hand, if you find out completely offhandedly that someone is a furry, like through a third party, and they haven't given you any evidence of their inclinations before, are you justified in assuming they are also an obnoxious attention whore and a sexual deviant?  Of course not, and not just out of basic human decency but also based on some reasoning, because it's more likely the third party making the revelation is attempting to cast aspersion on them (especially on the internets).


That's a moot point, because if I'm hearing about it from a third party it's tainted by the third party's own personal agenda like you said, and I probably already have some knowledge of the person being accused and therefore have formed my own holistic opinion on them beyond any stereotyping - if not, and if they are truly a stranger, and if I don't believe the person to have any agenda in telling me this information, then yes that is a red flag and I'm going to be somewhat wary of this person. If they prove themselves to be not a sperg nonetheless, then obviously I stop caring, but what I'm saying is that they are under scrutiny.



A-№1 said:


> Because it does happen.  It's not so much that they go completely unnoticed, but that they don't intentionally try to draw notice to themselves.  There's the third party smear possibility mentioned above.  Or you might randomly come across some evidence of furrydom among their possessions (the old "finding a fursuit in a the closet" scenario).  Or they might make some comment that causes you to put two and two together.  People can be outed in any of a number of ways.


If I'm close enough to them be accidentally bumping into shit in their closet then I don't give a fuck what weird fetishes they have, it probably will not change my opinion on them unless they're child molesters.



A-№1 said:


> I rather think that when they do everything they can to disassociate themselves from the creeper nutcases _that is exactly what they are trying to do._



No, they're protecting themselves. How does hiding your allegiance to a community help that community?



A-№1 said:


> What, exactly, would you have them do?  Declare a Furry Fitna?  Purge the heretics?  Set up re-education camps?  Free spay and neuter clinics at the local SPCA?


Yes_
_


A-№1 said:


> Really what more can they do other than try to disassociate themselves from the creeps and crazies at every opportunity?  I strongly suspect this is something the mainstream furries ask themselves a lot as well, because they have to be even more annoyed at the creeps and crazies than us pedestrians.  I would not be surprised if "What the fuck are we going to do about the jackasses among us?" is a common topic of any furry gathering.  If there are any furries in the forum reading this hopefully they can confirm that (assuming they are willing to out themselves).


Well now you're literally making shit up and using words like "probably" in some weird attempt to humanize these people so I don't know how to respond to that in a fact-based situation dude.



A-№1 said:


> Small number of vocal furries


Prove it



A-№1 said:


> Again, how do you propose to make these nutcases cease to exist?


Stop tolerating them; socialize them; make it clear to them that they will not be accepted if they do not change their ways.



A-№1 said:


> It's a simple thing to say, but no, it's not really a simple thing to do.  If it were so simple to eliminate the troublemakers, doubtless the furries would have already done so.  Hell, this is a problem the mainstream Muslims (and Christians and so on) have been struggling with for centuries without a solution.  You might as well ask the CWCkiforums to make the weens cease to exists.


I don't ask them to make weens cease to exist. I ban weens, I call them out where they exist in the livestreams, I shame them to make them stop embarrassing themselves, I do a ton of shit within the saga to weed them out using aliases I can't talk about on here, and I write stupid long-winded threads on why you shouldn't attempt to troll Jace. Of course it's a struggle but I'm actually doing something with an observable impact; like I said, it's not a complicated matter to try and change a community from the inside.


----------



## c-no (May 29, 2014)

Just leaving this here to show why some might find furries to be lol-cows.





Even if the image is a joke, there can some furries who take it seriously and think they get the worst discrimination there is.


----------



## A-№1 (Jun 1, 2014)

DeagleDad420 said:


> It does not matter whether stereotyping is right or acceptable. It still happens.


But just because it happens does not give _you_ or anyone else license to do it.  A lot of things "happen".  Murder "happens", but that's not an excuse to go out and kill someone.


> Accepting that it exists and working within that limitation is the only way you are ever going to make a difference in your own life or in others.


Oh please.  The fuck is that even supposed to mean?  To use the murder example again, should we just accept that murder exists and work within that limitation?

Or how about we just punish murderers?


> If I'm close enough to them be accidentally bumping into shit in their closet then I don't give a fuck what weird fetishes they have, it probably will not change my opinion on them unless they're child molesters.


But that's basically my point.  Don't assume someone is a sperg until they exhibit spergy behavior.  And just because other people do it is no excuse to do it.  Just because someone is a furry does not necessarily mean they are a spergy furry.  The spergy furries (the ones we see chimping out over "fursecution") are spergs, but that's proven by their spergy behavior, not their furry tendencies.  I tend to think that spergy furries would be spergs regardless of their other hobbies, and would sperg out as much over, say, low rider cars if that were their interest instead.

Personally, I think I'd be a lot less bothered finding a furry suit in a girlfriend's closet than a number of other possible things.  A fur suit is a lot less scary than a three foot strap on dildo.


> No, they're protecting themselves. How does hiding your allegiance to a community help that community?


But they're not "hiding their allegiance".  Hell, we've had a couple of furries come out in this very thread. And they have said they weren't into any of the sexual things some furries do, which is distancing themselves from the spergs and creeps.  And that is not committing a No True Scotsman fallacy like you believe, it's simply saying that not all furries are reprehensible.  Some are just innocuously strange, like billions of other innocuously strange people in the world.


> Yes


Oh for fuck's sake.  You cannot be serious.

You really expect the harmless furries to round up the creeps and drag them to a vet clinic to be sterilized?


> Well now you're literally making shit up and using words like "probably" in some weird attempt to humanize these people so I don't know how to respond to that in a fact-based situation dude.


"humanize these people."

For fuck's sake again.

You know the single biggest problem I have against your entire position is that it plays EXACTLY into the arguments of the "fursecution" spergs.


----------



## Night Terror (Jun 1, 2014)

If, for some reason, you'd noticed that I'd disappeared into the aether for a week or so a couple of days back, you may be uninterested to hear that I'd been at a furry convention in that time, because I'm a great big furry. Well I mostly went because I wanted to meet friends, and because there was lots of alcohol, but that's neither here nor there. It was actually awesome. Everyone was really friendly, there were some really well-made costumes, and there was lots of alcohol. It was nice to get away from everything for a while. Made a bunch of friends, took a bunch of pictures, probably going to go again next year.
Here's a couple of stories from the con. No, they're not horror stories.


Spoiler



So a mate of mine that I'd come with said, while relatively sober, that he'd been invited to a room party by a couple of male Germans whose fursonas were foxes. Since, apparently, foxes are sluts, we joked that he was going to get lucky. He came back about an hour later, completely fucking drunk. They'd given him some 'German water' (which was apparently some kind of dirty pint involving lots of spirits) and some Jack Daniels to drink while the pair of them... got busy with him. Then he spent the rest of the night insisting he wasn't gay. He still insists he isn't gay.
Also another one of my mates lost his balance and nearly shattered his nose on some stairs. We saw the blood before it was quickly cleaned up and thought someone had gotten into a fight, because we were drunk. Turns out there was, and the stairs won. I took the piss out of him because his nose was all big and red and shiny. He looked like Rudolph.
There was also this French bloke who was fursuiting as a red panda, although he wasn't in the suit at the time. He was hanging around with us, 'borrowing' our drinks, while generally being a pretty cool guy. Of course, since the con was collecting for charity (they raised untold thousands of pounds for it), there were collection tins being taken round everywhere. One of these came to our table. While I was getting my wallet out, I looked over my shoulder to see Mr. Frenchman moving away as fast as he could, looking horrorstruck. He was so French, it was great.
Spent the last extremely drunken evening with some random Dutch dudes. They told me all sorts of great stories, like the time they tried to drink 98% alcohol, which was almost literally paint stripper and left a ring of bare wood on the painted windowsill where they set the bottle down. They got drunk enough that they just sort of lapsed into a slurred mixture of Dutch and English. I was too drunk to care, it made sense to me.
10/10 con, would go again


----------



## c-no (Jun 2, 2014)

Darky said:


> If, for some reason, you'd noticed that I'd disappeared into the aether for a week or so a couple of days back, you may be uninterested to hear that I'd been at a furry convention in that time, because I'm a great big furry. Well I mostly went because I wanted to meet friends, and because there was lots of alcohol, but that's neither here nor there. It was actually awesome. Everyone was really friendly, there were some really well-made costumes, and there was lots of alcohol. It was nice to get away from everything for a while. Made a bunch of friends, took a bunch of pictures, probably going to go again next year.
> Here's a couple of stories from the con. No, they're not horror stories.
> 
> 
> ...


Was there at least any sperging or drama there?


----------



## Night Terror (Jun 2, 2014)

c-no said:


> Was there at least any sperging or drama there?


None at all. It was a lovely experience.


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

Darky said:


> None at all. It was a lovely experience.



I suppose that explains a thing or too.

Like... basically, all the spergy furries stay in their rooms and whack it to naked animals on the internet and the "cool" furries go partying and get drunk and have fun IRL? Dude that's chill. You should invite  to one of those parties and find him a wolf with big knockers. Thats sickness. 

PS: Y'all are still a bunch of deviant slutty gay alcoholics tho just sayin'


----------



## c-no (Jun 2, 2014)

Satan said:


> I suppose that explains a thing or too.
> 
> Like... basically, all the spergy furries stay in their rooms and whack it to naked animals on the internet and the "cool" furries go partying and get drunk and have fun IRL? Dude that's chill. You should invite  to one of those parties and find him a wolf with big knockers. Thats sickness.
> 
> PS: Y'all are still a bunch of deviant slutty gay alcoholics tho just sayin'


That would be fitting. I mean really, the spergs stay in their room to jack it to their naked anthro OC's while the less spergy furs go out to get wasted and possibly contemplate on how spergy and weird their fandom is but mostly just get wasted. Inviting  will probably happen if you give him his , wolf suit with tacticool gear, and someone dressed up in a wolf suit with breast.

As for them being deviants, you sure? I say that because wouldn't they have to be the kind who are like cloppers within the brony fandom, people who basically want to get down with an anthro or a pony? Or does this deviancy go beyond that?


----------



## Hexbawx360 (Jun 9, 2014)

Am I the least insane person of my kind?


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Jun 9, 2014)

c-no said:


> Just leaving this here to show why some might find furries to be lol-cows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And my day was made a bit sadder for humanity.


----------



## c-no (Jun 9, 2014)

Hexbawx360 said:


> Am I the least insane person of my kind?


Possibly. As long as you don't sperg as a furry, you won't be insane.


----------



## Drawets Rednaxela (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm a furry.


----------



## tobacky_vapor (Jul 8, 2014)

Generally I do not mind furies cause i don't see stupid posts like I do with weebs, but here's a food for thought.  Weeaboos have this new completely retarded thing were either they say that they're either Japanese in the past life, or that they are transracial.   I really hope furries don't start saying stupid shit like they are  a trans-species


----------



## Coldgrip (Jul 8, 2014)

That's already happened. Hell, I've met a few furries that swore up and down that they were part wolf or part fox.


----------



## tobacky_vapor (Jul 8, 2014)

Coldgrip said:


> That's already happened. Hell, I've met a few furries that swore up and down that they were part wolf or part fox.



Well I can't say I'm even disappointed, because in today's age of the Internet stupid shit like that exists.  Now all I need is someone who is a weeb/furry to say they're a kyuubi hime and that they have the sharingan


----------



## Coldgrip (Jul 8, 2014)

tobacky_vapor said:


> Well I can't say I'm even disappointed, because in today's age of the Internet stupid shit like that exists.  Now all I need is someone who is a weeb/furry to say they're a kyuubi hime and that they have the sharingan


...You poor naive soul.


----------



## c-no (Jul 9, 2014)

Drawets Rednaxela said:


> I'm a furry.


You may be a furry but do you sperg? If you sperg, then watch yourself, otherwise you'll be like other furries.



tobacky_vapor said:


> Well I can't say I'm even disappointed, because in today's age of the Internet stupid shit like that exists.  Now all I need is someone who is a weeb/furry to say they're a kyuubi hime and that they have the sharingan


So would it be like this:
I'AM YUKI ORENISHI VIXEN, THE KYUUBI NIPON FURRY KAWAII DESU!!!! I WIELD THE ALMIGHTY KATANA AND SHARINGAN YIFF!!!!


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 9, 2014)

c-no said:


> You may be a furry but do you sperg? If you sperg, then watch yourself, otherwise you'll be like other furries.



So do I have to point out the irony that a ridiculously spergy brony is telling a furry not to sperg, less we decide _"he's just like other furries"_.


----------



## Ariel (Jul 9, 2014)

Can all the furries be banned? please?


----------



## c-no (Jul 9, 2014)

Dynastia said:


> So do I have to point out the irony that a ridiculously spergy brony is telling a furry not to sperg, less we decide _"he's just like other furries"_.


Yes, a brony is telling furry not to sperg because otherwise, ban comes in. Other than that, I must sperg about MLP stuff no one gives a care about. Excuse me for one moment please.


----------



## Drawets Rednaxela (Jul 9, 2014)

c-no said:


> You may be a furry but do you sperg?



Well I don't have Aspergers, so no.


----------



## Night Terror (Jul 9, 2014)

chimpchan said:


> Can all the furries be banned? please?


Don't ban me, I'm too young to be banned!


----------



## A-Stump (Jul 9, 2014)

I would just like to say that the My Little Brony thread, which was intended to mock them, instead became two pony fuckers bouncing opinions off each other and it was closed for that very reason.


----------



## c-no (Jul 9, 2014)

chimpchan said:


> Can all the furries be banned? please?


If we ban furries, we also must ban bronies. Both sides are the same in that they sperg and are fans of some kind of animal. Some people are even both so both must be banned.



A-Stump said:


> I would just like to say that the My Little Brony thread, which was intended to mock them, instead became two pony fuckers bouncing opinions off each other and it was closed for that very reason.


Actually, only one of the two was a brony, the other wasn't. It is a shame the thread is locked since there is something out there that can be used to mock bronies. I mean, someone actually tried to make creepy life-sized dolls that are similar to the doll Chris used in his tom-girl videos.


----------



## A-Stump (Jul 10, 2014)

Yeah but it became you talking about ponies with Power Ranger guy. Now you just mention ponies in every post elsewhere so I guess jokes on us.


----------



## Garmfield (Jul 13, 2014)

This is horrible beyond thought.


----------



## c-no (Jul 13, 2014)

Garmfield said:


> This is horrible beyond though.


I don't know why but this kinda feels like it has some sort of serial killer vibe or something like that. If this is satire, did anyone laugh. If this is real, one has to wonder what is going in that guy's mind.


----------



## Garmfield (Jul 14, 2014)

c-no said:


> I don't know why but this kinda feels like it has some sort of serial killer vibe or something like that. If this is satire, did anyone laugh. If this is real, one has to wonder what is going in that guy's mind.


The slight heavy breathing and whimper in his voice is telling me he's enjoying this on a very high level.
*Shudder*.


----------



## Emperor's Champion (Jul 15, 2014)

Sweet emperor's teeth. That...that....that shook me to my core man. I thought I was immune to the worst of the internet. That, I legitimately feel sick.

it's a joke right? Like this isn't real right?


----------



## Dunsparce (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## DustygreeneNCR (Jul 17, 2014)

Am I the only one concerned for the trauma the janitors cleaning up after the convention experienced when having to pick up an adult male's shit and piss-stained diapers rotting in the hallway? I mean, my god. Not even a war hero has seen such PTSD inducing things than those janitors.



Fialovy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, now the horrors came back to me when you mentioned that.



Fialovy said:


> Still, even if I don't have a dick, that still gives me the heeby jeebies


I think anyone who is an ED regular knows what picture that is. :$


----------



## c-no (Jul 22, 2014)

Dr. Phil on furries. Gotta love how the furry thinks it's all safe despite the fact that you can have furries who are rapist and criminals. Her mother does have a point regarding the whole furry thing.


----------



## Hexbawx360 (Jul 23, 2014)

Garmfield said:


> This is horrible beyond thought.



fucking surreal


----------



## cluelessly (Jul 23, 2014)

Garmfield said:


> This is horrible beyond thought.



That's some serial killer level shit right there


----------



## Chikinballs (Jul 24, 2014)

Jesus christ. I made it about five or ten posts into this thread before i realized i need a goddamn flowchart. I do not know what any of these mean. What the fuck is a baby fur, what the fuck is a cubfur, and am i even correct that furries are people who dress up like mascots and fuck?


----------



## Varis (Jul 24, 2014)

Chikinballs said:


> Jesus christ. I made it about five or ten posts into this thread before i realized i need a goddamn flowchart. I do not know what any of these mean. What the fuck is a baby fur, what the fuck is a cubfur, and am i even correct that furries are people who dress up like mascots and fuck?


Babyfur
Cub(fur)
Fursuit sex


----------



## Chikinballs (Jul 24, 2014)

Varis said:


> Babyfur
> Cub(fur)
> Fursuit sex


So, there is no mascot suit in baby..


Oh fuck this. Im just gonna walk away.


----------



## Garmfield (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't think we can go on mentioning ABORTION OF HUMANITY that Clurds video.




BRB, making a bleach cocktail.


----------



## Matthew Moulton (Jul 29, 2014)

Unfortunately the "rebirthing" thing is actually fringe psychology and is still practiced in many states in a whole number of different nut ball run institutions.  They killed a girl (by accident) a few years back though, which resulted in many states issuing laws against it.  Basically it's a grand way of accidentally suffocating children who don't "bond" with their overly fat, love depraved, adoptive whale "parents" (and boy I use that word REAAAL loosely).

Numerous fetishes have adopted their own own pseudo-sexualized versions of the entire nonsense.


----------



## Foulmouth (Aug 4, 2014)

"THIS WASN'T A FURRY THREAD"


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 4, 2014)

Foulmouth said:


> "THIS WASN'T A FURRY THREAD"


----------



## Xalver (Aug 6, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


>


Cool caterpillow icon, where did you get it

Btw caterpillow was made by furry porn artist miu


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 6, 2014)

Xalver said:


> Cool caterpillow icon, where did you get it
> 
> Btw caterpillow was made by furry porn artist miu


----------



## DashconBallpit (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Burned Man (Aug 11, 2014)

CatParty said:


> will just leave this here
> 
> http://www.vice.com/read/mans-best-friend-with-benets-0000407-v21n8?utm_source=vicefbus


I like the first comment on this article the one that rationally explains why this is fucked up and is comparable to rape and pedophilia. I find it bizarre that people think that they are being unfairly persecuted because I wasn't penetrating the dog. It should be a red flag when you decide to drop your long term girl friend and go to an animal shelter for your new love. As far I'm concerned he is basically abusing a being of lower intelligence for sex, which is wrong be it a dog, child, or mentally handicapped person.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Aug 11, 2014)

OK, even though my icon is a furry-ish character, I'm not one.

That being said, they scare me.


----------



## EI 873 (Aug 11, 2014)

RogerRabbit1988 said:


> That being said, they scare me.



You'll like http://f-list-quotes.tumblr.com/


----------



## Varis (Aug 11, 2014)

CatParty said:


> will just leave this here
> 
> http://www.vice.com/read/mans-best-friend-with-benets-0000407-v21n8?utm_source=vicefbus


While I'm very happy that the guy hasn't penetrated the dog, I--




I've got nothing.

Can an animal be sexually attracted to a human? Leg humping doesn't count.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 11, 2014)

Varis said:


> Can an animal be sexually attracted to a human? Leg humping doesn't count.



I'm reminded of this textfromdog post:


----------



## Varis (Aug 11, 2014)

trombonista said:


> I'm reminded of this textfromdog post:


This sounds exactly like my mom's dog.


----------



## Drawets Rednaxela (Aug 11, 2014)

Varis said:


> Can an animal be sexually attracted to a human?



I don't think pheromones cross the species barrier.


----------



## c-no (Aug 11, 2014)

Drawets Rednaxela said:


> I don't think pheromones cross the species barrier.


Considering that, could an animal be sexually attracted to a human if said human some how got his/her hands on the pheromone of that animal's kind?


----------



## Christ-Chan (Aug 12, 2014)

I have found the _best_ webcomic of all time:


----------



## steelsheep (Aug 12, 2014)

lonesome said:


> You'll like http://f-list-quotes.tumblr.com/


 "This is also where my tree sap kink comes from. "


----------



## Varis (Aug 12, 2014)

Christ-Chan said:


> I have found the _best_ webcomic of all time:


The next three pages were very sweet.


----------



## Drawets Rednaxela (Aug 12, 2014)

c-no said:


> Considering that, could an animal be sexually attracted to a human if said human some how got his/her hands on the pheromone of that animal's kind?



Well that is pretty much how it works. Douse yourself in dog pheromones and you'll literaly attract bitches.


----------



## Saney (Aug 12, 2014)

Drawets Rednaxela said:


> Well that is pretty much how it works. Douse yourself in dog pheromones and you'll literaly attract bitches.


 
Don't give the dogfuckers any ideas.


----------



## OtterParty (Aug 12, 2014)

Drawets Rednaxela said:


> Well that is pretty much how it works. Douse yourself in marinade overnight and you'll literaly attract bitches.


 Give the dogfuckers this idea instead


----------



## Varis (Aug 12, 2014)

Dog sex is already dangerous.

Woman died from allergic reaction to sex with dog


----------



## wheat pasta (Aug 13, 2014)

Charged with buggery. I snorted. 
Also, dog penises have bones in them anyway (I think?) and so sex with them is a really, really terrible idea because they can very easily puncture some innards which aren't meant to be punctured.


----------



## Mmm....GoesDownSalty (Aug 13, 2014)

Varis said:


> Dog sex is already dangerous.
> 
> Woman died from allergic reaction to sex with dog


There are no words for this.


----------



## niggers (Aug 13, 2014)

Christ-Chan said:


> I have found the _best_ webcomic of all time:



you fucking bastard i was going to post that


----------



## c-no (Aug 13, 2014)

Saney said:


> Don't give the dogfuckers any ideas.


They might give the ideas themselves, such as this comment being read by a YouTuber who wonders what in the world is wrong with that dog violator.


----------



## Varis (Aug 13, 2014)

Mmm....GoesDownSalty said:


> There are no words for this.View attachment 4906


I feel so sorry for her children.



93532 said:


> you fucking bastard i was going to post that


What's the name of this comic?


----------



## niggers (Aug 13, 2014)

dreaming of utopia

http://www.dreamingofutopia.com/


----------



## Burned Man (Aug 13, 2014)

93532 said:


> dreaming of utopia
> 
> http://www.dreamingofutopia.com/


I skimmed through it and I kept expecting Scruff Mcgruff to make an appearance.


----------



## Mmm....GoesDownSalty (Aug 13, 2014)

c-no said:


> They might give the ideas themselves, such as this comment being read by a YouTuber who wonders what in the world is wrong with that dog violator.


Wtf? How in Holy Christ Jesus' name did you find that? There is the dark side of Youtube, and then there is........THAT.


----------



## Varis (Aug 13, 2014)

Drawets Rednaxela said:


> The human ones on the half-dog ones?


Human ones. They are the kids whose mother was fucked to death by a dog.


----------



## Saney (Aug 13, 2014)

Varis said:


> Human ones. They are the kids whose mother was fucked to death by a dog.



She's going to have an interesting epithet on her tombstone.


----------



## c-no (Aug 13, 2014)

Mmm....GoesDownSalty said:


> Wtf? How in Holy Christ Jesus' name did you find that? There is the dark side of Youtube, and then there is........THAT.


Simple, the video was simply a YouTuber reading stupid comments and the comment basically came from a video he did where he spoke of the disgusting things that were on Facebook, one of which was a woman violating her dog. Said comment appeared on there.


----------



## Henry Bemis (Aug 13, 2014)

Saney said:


> She's going to have an interesting epithet on her tombstone.


"The fur flew.
Now, away with you."


----------



## hm yeah (Sep 8, 2014)

i took a moment to compile this. i hope this person comes back.

gonna wordfilter this one. please don't track this one down and poke them, thanks.

let's call this one, ohhh, hmmm...spergfurry. yeah that's totally not an ultra generic nickname that can apply to a zillion people.



			
				Spergfurry says hi said:
			
		

> Hello gentle folk of Badger's Den!
> 
> My name is Spergfurry, and I'm 60,000 years old. Let's just say that I've been writing science fiction, historical fiction, composing music, doing graphic design and typography for a very long time as you likely understand such things. I'm not particularly talented at it but if you practice anything long enough what little talent you have will come to the fore if you are patient. As a matter of pure survival I masquerade as humankind (rather badly) and frequent a local Furry group so that I can occasionally let my hair down so to speak. Today at the end of some socializing, one of our number strongly recommended that I join your community. So I decided to follow his advice not because I could very well agree or dispute his claims but because he clearly felt so passionate about it. Over the years I've come to trust human passion when it comes choices that make living bearable. As long as I'm marooned here I'm trying to make the best of it. From what I've seen so far you have created a pleasant and entertaining corner on the web to hang out and socialize here are Badger's Den.
> 
> ...





			
				Spergfurry on their avatar/fursona said:
			
		

> Why it's just a side of me that most people aren't allowed to see.
> 
> I work very hard at passing for human.
> 
> ...





			
				Spergfurry on dressing up as cartoon animals said:
			
		

> For me working towards getting the suit and living out the fantasy is like 75% of my motivation The rest is that I really love the people that love furry fandom. We really are a different kind of people than most other kinds of fandoms although I think Bronies are very complimentary as well.
> 
> I know some people only socialize online or otherwise don't feel any strong emotions about getting furry. I guess that how furry you are falls along a spectrum like many things in life.
> 
> ...





			
				Spergfurry cont'd said:
			
		

> So you don't consider the fursuits an expression of art the same as drawing characters?
> 
> Not to be critical of your orientation in the slightest but not validating suits as art seems kind of odd to to me.
> I've met some great local people in furry fandom and I have arranged my entire weekly schedule just so I can spend from 2 until 6 with my furry friends every Thursday.
> ...





			
				Spergfurry on drawing facial expressions said:
			
		

> Interested in any books or online tutorials on drawing facial expressions any of you can suggest. I'm really out of practice in reading people's facial expressions and my therapist suggested that since I'm already planning on getting back into drawing that it would be a really good idea. Oh and the reason I have problems with eye contact, facial expressions, body language is that I was born with autistic spectrum disorder. I don't think of it as a disability so much as a neural predisposition to look at live differently than most people think of as normative. Anyway, I used to be very good at reading people when I was in my 20s and 30s but I've been living in isolation for the past decade and gotten out of touch with how to interact with people. I accept that I'm going to have to work hard to get those skills back to even close to what they were. I'm hoping that by combining that task with something that I love which is Anime and Furry Fan Culture I will stick with it and do well enough to get at least a few friends in my life. I want to eventually do animation and specifically fine line anime style 2D except positioned with 3D-like spatial relationships and shading or 3D that looks like 2D if you understand what I mean.





			
				Spergfurry on their scars said:
			
		

> Was run off the road while riding my old Kaw 750 with my girlfriend by a couple of rednecks that thought it would be funny to kill us "'Cause it's just not right that girl being a race traitor and all". At least that's what they said when the cops came to collect them. Hillsboro, Ohio, you just have to love these small midwestern towns that civilization hasn't reached yet. Ended up with both of us needing skin grafts. I had about a 2 to 3 inch strip of skin left on the inside of my left arm. The rest of it looked like a scene from the invisible man. You could see my muscle and bone in a few places. While the doc was pulling pebbles and flushing out embedded debris from my wounds I caught his eye and said, "That's going to leave a scar isn't it?" to which he responded in typical country fashion, "That would be a sure bet kid." The next thing I know he sticks a needle full of something into my IV and just as I was asking him what that was everything turned to black.





			
				Spergfurry on why they're a yiffer said:
			
		

> I can remember as a child falling completely in love with Kimba the White Lion. I also had a lot of dreams at night of being an anthropomorphic creature, an alien life form. I believe that idea came about because of watching The Outer Limits on TV with my family.
> 
> Science Fiction and Horror were the primary kinds of themes for tv and movies that I knew everybody in my family liked and enjoyed together. Around the 3rd grade I started drawing myself as a creature and my mother told me to stop it somewhere after a few years into doing it. I didn't understand her reaction at all and to be frank I still have no idea why she had such a negative reaction because as a scout I studied Native American culture and discovered how their shamans, their medicine men would become different creatures.
> 
> ...





			
				Spergfurry on themselves again said:
			
		

> I don't really have anyone in my life that would particularly give a crap what I'm into but most of the acquaintances I have discussed it with assume that there is some kinky sex concept embedded in Furry culture. So it's the same thing I get when people find out that I'm into corsets and tightlacing. The first thing they assume is that I'm into the whole BDSM thing and like pain. I'm used to it because people assume all kinds of bull puke about me because I'm Black, because I'm Trans, because I'm female the list goes on and on. People just don't think very deeply about anything. Intellectually lazy and hold people that do think in contempt. <rant />





			
				Spergfurry on themselves in another thread" said:
			
		

> Stepping out of character here.
> If I hadn't been able to have surgery I had every intention of checking out early in no uncertain terms. It was impossible for me to find any way to live as a male. I used up every excuse to live that way that I could including large amounts of drugs and alcohol to deaden the mental and emotional pain.
> 
> I owned my home. Had a good job as a systems analyst and engineer with a prominent midwestern bank. Within 6 months of completing transition I had lost my house, my career and was sleeping in my car. Not a single friend lifted a finger to help me. I remained homeless for 7 years until 18 months ago to be precise. No I live in nearly complete isolation with no real close friends, not people that share my interests or values. No one that accepts me for what I am.





			
				Spergfurry on...something said:
			
		

> I am new here but Matt pretty much said what I think. I'm one of those nut cases that has fantasized about anthropomorphic animals since I was a small child. I was strongly influence by the legends of many cultures in that regard. I still like reading ancient mythology of all the world's wonderful range of people. I hadn't actually thought about how that would also mean that different nationalities would also have different styles of furry fandom but it makes sense. Anyway, I started out with the idea that there couldn't possibly be a particular Furry Style that represents us all anymore than there is one culture that represents all of humanity. As for thinking the human species is somehow more noble than any of the real animals out there. It's an anthropocentric way of looking at the world and I don't agree with it. I completely against zoos and keeping captive animals of any kind. We haven't the moral right. The way humans treat each other for the most part is shameful too. What other species keeps it own kind in literal slavery? What other species thinks that it's alright to rape their mate and get away with it. Most nations have no laws on the books protecting women from rape by their husbands or genital mutilation when they are children. So enough with how noble humans are. We don't act as humane as many animals do.



people call spergfurry a dumbshit



			
				Spergfurry in same thread said:
			
		

> Dolphins have racism to. How does the immoral act of one forgive the immoral act of another? Your point about how humans help some species? There is not even a remote chance of parity between the few rare instances that we help other species compared to the hundreds of millions of animals that our species predates upon. A good example would be how here in America we help the Bison after all but exterminating them in an effort to starve the Native American population. Gee two atrocities for the price of one.
> 
> If you are personally amoral or a moral relativist that's fine but please don't make statements that suggest that there are no logical absolutes scientifically possible on the subject of morality. I can only assume that you don't realize that there is an actual science of moral psychology?



people continue to debate



			
				Spergfurry in same thread said:
			
		

> As for the rest of your examples, they are expressions of a principle in logic called conflation. Please read. I promise they aren't going to use words to big for you.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conflation
> 
> The animals that you cite as examples are driven not by human rationalization which begets atrocity but by instincts which we as human being no longer have. The most humans can be scientifically be said to possess are motivations or drives. A drive is distinctly different than a genetically dictated instinct. The animals have an excuse for their behavior, human beings do not.
> ...





			
				staff member in same thread said:
			
		

> Spergfurry: this is a warning to cut it out, this attitude is not welcome on our forums. I'd also really hesitate to start taunting the intelligence of other users when your own posts could stand plentiful checking of their grammar. If you want to debate someone, debate their points; your arguments become incredibly weak when you go after a person directly, and go against our rules.
> 
> I'm not diving into this current off-topic discussion because 1: it's fruitless to talk to hardcore non-homo sapiens animal sympathizers and 2: it's off-topic.





			
				Spergfurry in same thread said:
			
		

> Rory you sound as ignorant in your assumptions as the people that disrespected me and dismissed what I said with poor logic. Everyone has a right to their opinion but nobody has a right to be wrong in their facts. If you don't believe that then I'm in the wrong community.


----------



## Mechanism Eight (Sep 8, 2014)

hm yeah said:


> (hugeass wall of text)



...He thinks he's sixty thousand years old, is marooned here in this world with us, and is disturbingly obsessed with their fursuit. Not only this, but they think wearing a fursuit is not only acceptable, but he actively encourages people to do so?

_AND_ regards all animals on the same morality and intelligence level as human beings even when they're clearly not?

He really needs to take more meds. Like, buckets of them. Entire fucking buckets of pills.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Sep 9, 2014)

> I intend to work at learning facial expressions from a human friend that is an accomplished animator and specializes in expressions. I'm almost embarrassed to admit how long it took to understand that humans communicate not just with sound but also from facial expression. Body language as you call it I certainly understood but my kind have no where near the nuanced way of expressing themselves with the face and body as humankind does. Since my own attempts at creating facsimiles of your facial expressions are difficult it took a long time to learn to "read" you and it never occurred to me to learn to illustrate using your physical language. I now realize what I've been missing and learning from you would certainly add a profound dimension to my work.



That sounds like your textbook definition of autism.

*continues reading*

Yep.


----------



## Conch (Sep 10, 2014)

Yeah people have taken the vore/birthing stuff farther than you might think, in fact some of them make giant toys. You can pretend you're being eaten or whatever suits your fancy!
Following images are from user http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dragomaw/


Spoiler



*signs out of imgur to upload anonymously*









(^ seriously what the fuh? ^)












FASCINATING.
I like the hypothetical gigantic mouth tube. "size may very".


----------



## Bob's Fries (Sep 10, 2014)

Conch said:


> Yeah people have taken the vore/birthing stuff farther than you might think, in fact some of them make giant toys. You can pretend you're being eaten or whatever suits your fancy!
> Following images are from user http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dragomaw/
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mechanism Eight (Sep 10, 2014)

Conch said:


> (horrors beyond comprehension)



I think this finally cements Vore and the like as the worst fetish in existence... But then again, it probably already _is_ the worst fetish in existence. I mean, good fucking god, it's nightmare-fuel material even in the more "tame" variations. If someone forced diapers or something like that on someone, they'd be fucking disgusted, but if they forced Vore on some poor fool by shoving them into one of those horrible devices, they'd probably be _traumatized._


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Sep 10, 2014)

Conch said:


> Yeah people have taken the vore/birthing stuff farther than you might think, in fact some of them make giant toys. You can pretend you're being eaten or whatever suits your fancy!
> Following images are from user http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dragomaw/
> 
> 
> ...



I find I can understand the appeal behind most fetishes, even diapers, but vore... vore I just don't get.

Seriously, what the flying fuck.


----------



## Varis (Sep 10, 2014)

Conch said:


> Yeah people have taken the vore/birthing stuff farther than you might think, in fact some of them make giant toys. You can pretend you're being eaten or whatever suits your fancy!
> Following images are from user http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dragomaw/
> 
> 
> ...


Oh cool, updates! And the teeth on that thing actually look pretty nice.

I'm still trying to wrap my head around the vore fetish. Do people really get off on being eaten? Which part of getting swallowed - whole - is particularly sexy? Maybe it isn't sexual at all and they just find strange comfort in it, like returning to the womb?


----------



## KingofManga420 (Sep 10, 2014)

Varis said:


> Oh cool, updates! And the teeth on that thing actually look pretty nice.
> 
> I'm still trying to wrap my head around the vore fetish. Do people really get off on being eaten? Which part of getting swallowed - whole - is particularly sexy? Maybe it isn't sexual at all and they just find strange comfort in it, like returning to the womb?


People really get off on being eaten. I have a friend that I presumed was asexual for years until I did some detective work and me and a friend sleuthed out his 3 fetishes. I wish he was still asexual in my head.


----------



## hm yeah (Sep 12, 2014)

regarding vore, i noticed that the open mouths are often drawn to very closely resemble dripping vaginas, so there you go.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Sep 13, 2014)

While this isn't strictly furry stuff, I though you guys would find it interesting\weird. Sorry if it's way too off-topic.



Spoiler: Indian girl marries dog



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-tribal-ritual-designed-ward-evil-spirit.html


----------



## wheat pasta (Sep 13, 2014)

ShittyRecolor said:


> While this isn't strictly furry stuff, I though you guys would find it interesting\weird. Sorry if it's way too off-topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What blows my mind about that article is that the woman says she doesn't want to marry the dog.
Honestly, I can't think of any downsides to having a dog for a husband. All you have to do is take him for walks every day and feed him and he's happy. He'll always be there for you, he'll always love you, it's impossible to get into an argument with him, whenever you're feeling sad he's always willing to comfort you.. I mean, I could go on for days. 
tl;dr a dog would make a really good husband if you think about it.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Sep 13, 2014)

wheat pasta said:


> What blows my mind about that article is that the woman says she doesn't want to marry the dog.
> Honestly, I can't think of any downsides to having a dog for a husband. All you have to do is take him for walks every day and feed him and he's happy. He'll always be there for you, he'll always love you, it's impossible to get into an argument with him, whenever you're feeling sad he's always willing to comfort you.. I mean, I could go on for days.
> tl;dr a dog would make a really good husband if you think about it.



Think about it, it's true and funny 

But yeah, the article says that the girl can merry a man without divorcing as soon as the curse has been lifted (whenever that might happen), and according to teh internetz, dogs are worshipped in both Hinduism and Sarnaism (a local animistic religion), so it doesn't seem to be that bad a situation.

And I completely understand what you mean about dogs. Mine has saved me frotting mugged numerous times, and I'll stand up for her in thick and thin.


----------



## Magtheridon (Sep 21, 2014)

Niachu said:


> Putting aside the stigma I don't see the appeal of drawing anthro. Like if I wanna draw a person I'll draw a person and if I wanna draw a wolf I'll draw a wolf. Mixing the two and making the anthros act like any other normal human is kinda...arbitrary? I dunno.



I would imagine that they do it so that if they ever draw porn of it they can vigorously masturbate to it at twice the speed.

Or they have constantly shaking hands so they need to draw a wonky stick man and then scribble on it, and if they where to draw a dog their arm would fall off.

*We will never know*


----------



## Super Collie (Sep 21, 2014)

There is latent zoophilia in the furry fandom, plain and simple. (On the sexual side of things at least.)

Anyone who tries to claim otherwise is lying to either you or themselves.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Sep 21, 2014)

I heard that most of the good furry artists are not really furry but do furry art as they make good money on commissions, is that true?


----------



## Super Collie (Sep 21, 2014)

Billy_Sama said:


> I heard that most of the good furry artists are not really furry but do furry art as they make good money on commissions, is that true?



Absolutely. I mean, there are plenty of furry-only artists who are very talented and are just cashing in on what they love, but there are also lots of artists who know that as long as they know how to draw a dog head or a dragon decently that they can make a killing from different people who essentially want the same thing drawn in different ways.

As long as you make a solid "brand" for yourself you can sell shit for crazy prices and furries will eat it up. Just look at Bad Dragon. Their competitors sell products just as good for anywhere for half to a third of the price, but because of their branding BD gets away with hocking wares with Apple-levels of markup. BD recruited two very popular artists during their startup phase and built off of their notoriety for instant popularity.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Sep 22, 2014)

Super Sexy Action Furry said:


> Absolutely. I mean, there are plenty of furry-only artists who are very talented and are just cashing in on what they love, but there are also lots of artists who know that as long as they know how to draw a dog head or a dragon decently that they can make a killing from different people who essentially want the same thing drawn in different ways.
> 
> As long as you make a solid "brand" for yourself you can sell shit for crazy prices and furries will eat it up. Just look at Bad Dragon. Their competitors sell products just as good for anywhere for half to a third of the price, but because of their branding BD gets away with hocking wares with Apple-levels of markup. BD recruited two very popular artists during their startup phase and built off of their notoriety for instant popularity.




I didn't know Bad Dragon was the Apple of the Furry Fandom. I didn't know anything about market about furry sex items until know.

Thanks for being my insider on the wonderful world of the Furry Fandom SSAF. Know I need to figure out on how they were able to design a dildo based on imaginary creatures.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Sep 23, 2014)

And how about fursuits? I know not all furries have them and not use them for sex but I hear that they can spend lots of time and money on them. Is it all handmade or are there companies that make them? I wouldn't be surprised if Bad Dragon made ready to yiff fursuits.


----------



## Super Collie (Sep 23, 2014)

Fursuits by and large are handmade and are commissioned through skilled craftsmen (and craftswomen if that's a word). There are companies that mass-produce mascot suits, however these are usually frowned upon in the fandom  because there is more of a focus on personal expression of character and that is not something captured in generic (and usually crappy) mass production suits.

Fursuits are extremely expensive if you want to get one from a noted or talented builder. Prices for these start in the lower four digits for a full suit and can easily balloon out in price to several thousand dollars if you want lots of features or intricate designs. People don't normally yiff in these kinds of suits because of how expensive they are; people who buy expensive suits normally take care of them because they appreciate the labor behind them. There are suits for people who don't give a shit though, and those are bottom tier suits that are churned out by unskilled or inexperienced builders for a few hundred dollars a whack. To put that price point into perspective, with the higher quality suits you'll spend as much on just the head of the suit as you will for the whole shebang from someone who doesn't make a quality piece of work.

As far as I know, Bad Dragon has no plans to make yiff suits, probably due to the actual production costs before markup.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info SSAF. I hope this isn't personal but do you have a fursuit/fursona? I never asked a furry this so I am curious.


----------



## NobleGreyHorse (Sep 23, 2014)

I also knew a couple of furries, dated one, and let him take me to Anthrocon 2002, before it had become the giant yiffpile of hell that it is today.

Some fursuit makers become really skilled at it, not just the artistry of the outside but the functionality of the inside -- and no, I don't mean Strategically Placed Holes, I mean stuff like improving the wearer's angle of vision and placing cooling fans inside the head, sometimes even little microphone/speaker setups so that the wearer isn't reduced to being a bad mime when trying to communicate. The skilled makers often have a long, long waiting list for custom suit commissions, which are more common if the character depicted isn't just a fox or wolf but is some wacky hybrid. (Example: I know a couple in Norway where the gentleman has a suit of a "panduck," a cross between a mandarin duck and a red panda, and the lady -- an excellent artist who goes by the name Swandog -- has just received the suit she commissioned for her character Lunacorn. If you guessed the thing is a cross between a luna moth and a unicorn, you'd be spot on.) Custom suits, especially if they're full-body suits and have the comfort and safety features I mentioned, were running $2000-$3000 when I last knew about these things. Some particularly skilled and popular suit makers are the ones who can make you a suit with bird, dragon, or bat-style wings that can move, in unison or independently, thanks to little remote-controlled servos. If you can't fold your wings up, you're kind of stuck wandering down the hotel hallway with the turn radius of a hang glider.

I would say that in the early 2000s, and probably still today, the vast majority of suits were never yiffed in. The people who make their own suits have to do things like learn to carve small-cell foam with an electric carving knife to shape the heads; their first efforts are often clumsy, and subsequent revamps are often acknowledgments of the learning curve, dubbed things like "Charactername 2.0." I knew a guy (who has since passed away, sadly) who went by PandaGuy -- no points for guessing what his main character was -- who had a panda suit, a white lion cub suit for his disturbing but asexual babyfur side (I never knew him to date, let alone screw, any gender), and an epic collection of stuffed animals that also didn't suffer penile pounding. (Some of them, after all, were madly expensive, either the huge ones or the ones that came from European companies like Hansa and Kösen.) PandaGuy belonged to a group of fursuiters who would do things like visiting sick kids in the hospital, accompanied by uncostumed friends -- "furless wranglers" -- who would "translate" for the fursuiter so the kid would know what all the arm-waving meant, and keep suiters with restricted fields of vision from stepping on anyone. So not only are there loads of fursuiters who aren't in _that_ part of the fandom for the fetish aspect (they may certainly have any number of other furry-related fetishes, but keep it relatively quiet), they travel in packs doing perfectly innocent things like handing out candy on Halloween. Of course, there's always That One Guy who shows up (for example) to an annual picnic at a reserved section of a public park wearing a fursuit, in full view of the public, which sports a leather-daddy hat and a bondage harness on top of the fur. In this incident, a collective OMGSTFU reaction ensued, and the offender was shown the part of the invitation which stipulated that the event was public and G-rated as a group walked him back to the park exit.

I know of Bad Dragon and Zeta Creations. As far as I know, they're rolling in... at the very least... money from their dragon-peen businesses, and would have no need to invest in the sculpting and sewing talents of fursuit makers, who might also balk at working for any corporate entity other than their own home-based workshops -- even without the dragon peen. I think the few fursuits I've seen with things like usable penis sheaths (where you can poke your dick out of a furry tube with a vinyl sheath inside to mimic the look of a dog or horse schlong, and thus maybe get sucked off, if not actually penetrate anything) are either homemade, or quietly done by some of the better fursuit creators for large, large amounts of cash. My brief peek into the fandom turned up plenty of people who would make you erotic-_looking_ suits, like a tigress with a bikini stretched over "her" ample tits and ass (the fandom at the time was overwhelmingly male), but relatively few who were interested in even owning a suit that could be fucked in. As mentioned upthread, cleaning the sweat out of the damn things is difficult enough. You don't need some lovehog's navy added to the mess if you ever want to wear it again in your life.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Sep 23, 2014)

So what is the feeling to wear fursuit in public? Anonymity, escape from reality, just to see people's reactions?


----------



## NobleGreyHorse (Sep 23, 2014)

I've never done it myself. Some people just enjoy interacting with the public as Bugs Bunny or a fox, wolf, tiger, griffin, or panduck. People talk about shedding their ordinary selves, the ones that may be overweight and suffer from depression (PandaGuy had both problems, with diabeetus providing a very legit reason for both) and be shy in public, and becoming someone else entirely when in suit. I've also heard it said that people feel _more_ like their real selves, and that's not a sentiment limited to the furry/otherkin crossover population. I think it's one of those things you can't characterize over the whole fandom, any more than you can get large chunks of the fandom to agree on what "furry" even means to them. The commonest thing I heard among the ones who interacted with the general public outside of cons was getting a kid to come out of their shell and high-five the bear or Simba or whatever.


----------



## c-no (Sep 23, 2014)

NobleGreyHorse said:


> I also knew a couple of furries, dated one, and let him take me to Anthrocon 2002, before it had become the giant yiffpile of hell that it is today.
> 
> Some fursuit makers become really skilled at it, not just the artistry of the outside but the functionality of the inside -- and no, I don't mean Strategically Placed Holes, I mean stuff like improving the wearer's angle of vision and placing cooling fans inside the head, sometimes even little microphone/speaker setups so that the wearer isn't reduced to being a bad mime when trying to communicate. The skilled makers often have a long, long waiting list for custom suit commissions, which are more common if the character depicted isn't just a fox or wolf but is some wacky hybrid. (Example: I know a couple in Norway where the gentleman has a suit of a "panduck," a cross between a mandarin duck and a red panda, and the lady -- an excellent artist who goes by the name Swandog -- has just received the suit she commissioned for her character Lunacorn. If you guessed the thing is a cross between a luna moth and a unicorn, you'd be spot on.) Custom suits, especially if they're full-body suits and have the comfort and safety features I mentioned, were running $2000-$3000 when I last knew about these things. Some particularly skilled and popular suit makers are the ones who can make you a suit with bird, dragon, or bat-style wings that can move, in unison or independently, thanks to little remote-controlled servos. If you can't fold your wings up, you're kind of stuck wandering down the hotel hallway with the turn radius of a hang glider.
> 
> ...


This was rather informative even is the last paragraph was disturbing. Still, a furry who appears in suit at a public place with inappropriate clothing. You'd have to have no shame and/or no self-awareness to do that. It'd not only freak people out but it could also bring up conflict with authorities


----------



## Billy_Sama (Sep 23, 2014)

k


c-no said:


> This was rather informative even is the last paragraph was disturbing. Still, a furry who appears in suit at a public place with inappropriate clothing. You'd have to have no shame and/or no self-awareness to do that. It'd not only freak people out but it could also bring up conflict with authorities



I don't know, a little S&M fashion can liven any situation.


----------



## NobleGreyHorse (Sep 23, 2014)

Hey man, I love my own biker jacket, if that even counts. And there are some folks who wore discreet collars and didn't look any different from anyone else who had just come out of a Hot Topic. But part of the agreement to use the section of the park that groups could rent entailed (en-tailed? Get it? HAR!) not displaying any inappropriate material or behavior. There was also drama over a woman who had taken a commission to draw some porn involving the Starfox characters, and was blithely doing this right out at a picnic table where anybody could walk by -- in fact, there were kids running in and out of the picnic tables, predictably attracted to the furry group by the (other!) fursuiters. But when the woman was gently taken aside by the picnic organizers, two exceptionally nice guys, and asked to finish this masterpiece out of public view or at another time, her boyfriend threw a gigantic hissy fit and roared at them for curtailing (cur-tailing? I crack me up!) her freedom of expression. She just sat there staring at her partly-drawn Starfox porn and trembling. (Edited to add: Boyfriend was an otherkin who believed he was an electrum dragon, a concept that, unless I'm very wrong, didn't exist before AD&D. Some people's kids.)


----------



## Super Collie (Sep 23, 2014)

Billy_Sama said:


> Thanks for the info SSAF. I hope this isn't personal but do you have a fursuit/fursona? I never asked a furry this so I am curious.



I do have a fursona, though for the sake of keeping things anonymous I can't really divulge a lot of information about it because too much would probably link me to my other identity.  It's a dragon though, at least right now it is. (In the past it's been a dinosaur, dolphin, and a horse.) My partner is also a furry and his avatar is a dragon as well. It's not exactly something I was looking for in a partner specifically, but it's not uncommon in the fandom for people to only talk to those of a certain "species". I was definitely looking within the fandom for a partner however because I enjoy the comraderie and having something really integral in common. Plus, the fandom celebrates sexuality so you kind of get to see someone's personal sides so you know what you're getting into. 

I do not yet own a fursuit, but it is something I definitely intend to own someday. Right now I am currently in the midst of paying off a substantial amount of debt so I've been writing four-figure checks every single month for almost a year to get rid of all of it, but once all is said and done I would really enjoy having one to wear to renaissance fairs and things like that. 



Billy_Sama said:


> So what is the feeling to wear fursuit in public? Anonymity, escape from reality, just to see people's reactions?



Though I don't own one myself, I've worn suits before either for advertisement gigs or to model them for a friend of mine who made suits professionally. It's a ton of fun because you're literally becoming a different character and for me at least it helps me overcome my social anxieties. I'm not into fursuits for sex though, I find that to be pretty damned gross and I've blasted the practice in previous posts here. The fact that suits are notoriously hot doesn't help. Temperatures that breach 100 degrees are not uncommon where I live and a suit made of polyester or fleece will only make that exponentially worse; I couldn't imagine screwing in one of those if just wearing the damned thing is already too hot.

All of the suits I've worn around people have been for advertisement purposes, so there's a bit of a slant there because the suits were specifically to entertain children and such. It's a lot of fun though because for the most part people respond to suiters positively in situations where they are appropriate. I'm not so sure I'd wear a suit to the mall on a whim, but like I mentioned previously I'd wear it to a ren faire because a dragon would be appropriate for the event.


----------



## NobleGreyHorse (Sep 23, 2014)

Super Sexy Action Furry said:


> It's not exactly something I was looking for in a partner specifically, but it's not uncommon in the fandom for people to only talk to those of a certain "species".



Sad but true. I met my ex-boyfriend, still-friend on an IRC channel exclusively for "featheries," people with bird or griffin fursonas (the fandom insists on spelling it "gryphon" for no reason I can discern), although we let in a couple of dragons, bats, and even non-flying fursonas if they were friends of established channel members. However, the vast majority of channel members had non-anthropomorphic bird fursonas, which made us a distinct minority. We would emote accordingly, like "Sparhawk lands on his perch with a thump, looking exhausted with his feathers in wild disarray." The person's friends would then greet and sympathize with him by emoting preening him. It sounds ridiculous, but I have to admit that group probably knew more about their fursona species (I dated a Broad-winged Hawk) and that creature's real-life diet, behavior, and whatnot than a lot of the foxes, wolves, raccoons, or whatever running around convention hallways.


----------



## Mr. Waston (Sep 23, 2014)

I know a couple of people that are furries. A lot of them have their own fursonas and draw pretty cool artworks of them. They don't act any different than my other friends. Although, they do like to bite or lick people occasionally.  But overall, they are people who don't let the furry fandom be the only thing that defines them. They have a lot of other interests that make them unique. 

I would like to go to Anthrocon one day, just to check out the artworks, and see some awesome fursuits. But I did notice that a lot of artists on DA especially the ones that started out drawing anthropomorphic animals, complain quite often about "unreasonable" furries that would demand certain artworks and cause lots of drama over it.


----------



## c-no (Sep 23, 2014)

Mr. Waston said:


> But I did notice that a lot of artists on DA especially the ones that started out drawing anthropomorphic animals, complain quite often about "unreasonable" furries that would demand certain artworks and cause lots of drama over it.


Do said unreasonable furries demand art of their fursonas wearing diapers while eating another furry?


----------



## Mechanism Eight (Sep 24, 2014)

c-no said:


> Do said unreasonable furries demand art of their fursonas wearing diapers while eating another furry?



It's either that or they're so picky about details that it's absurd, and don't have reference images of any kind, even badly-drawn ones. I have a feeling that that's another big problem.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Jul 3, 2020)

Man, the BIPOC con really went to shit in record time. I guess when you spend a week going cloutchasing over a $9K charity fund raiser people are willing to speak up and say "Hey, this dude's an abuser!"

Surprised Pibblebitch didn't get called out for her part in continually defending Poodlewise/Hootaloo.


----------



## Cool Spot (Jul 3, 2020)

Nasfk definitely on suicide watch right now lol


----------



## Shqueefa (Jul 3, 2020)

Nasfk has always been a piece of shit, including most people in his social circle who have their own share of stupid shit in this thread. One of the most recent memories I have of him was when he started harassing people on Twitter for wearing fursuits that were cops, even if it was a regular German Shepherd fursuit, during BLFC 2019. He was trying to claim how he would get on their face or scream from across the hall "ACAB." None of that happened.



Strayserval said:


> Wow furry's get up to some odd shit, i wonder how many more guys like this are wondering around the fandom having sex with tons of these people like the ones he's abused



Easily over 90% but you can't call them out, that'd be "kink shaming "


----------



## ThrowawayFurry (Jul 3, 2020)

SauceGoat said:


> So yet another callout about a "popufur" is going around right now, this time about one of the furries recently involved in the charity stream that earned $9k. A 19-page Google Doc comprised of testimonials from multiple people dropped detailing how he takes off condoms mid-sex & cums in partners without consent, is a serial cheater and narcissistic clout-chaser, trans fetishist and a general sex pest. He had 16k followers on Twitter but is down to 14.5k now and actively bleeding them.
> View attachment 1424644
> Tweet link + Google Doc link
> Archive
> ...



Went to social blade to check his follower count and it went from 17k > 11.7k (now) within the last 18 hours but I also noticed this.






This is from slightly under 8k followers so that dip is not insignificant. Anyone have the lore on this? I checked Twitter and couldn't find anything that stood out.


----------



## Rukario (Jul 3, 2020)

Right now the best thing any furries can do is step away from the fandom and let the popufurs cancel each other into extinction.


----------



## omori (Jul 3, 2020)

SauceGoat said:


> So yet another callout about a "popufur" is going around right now, this time about one of the furries recently involved in the charity stream that earned $9k. A 19-page Google Doc comprised of testimonials from multiple people dropped detailing how he takes off condoms mid-sex & cums in partners without consent, is a serial cheater and narcissistic clout-chaser, trans fetishist and a general sex pest. He had 16k followers on Twitter but is down to 14.5k now and actively bleeding them.
> View attachment 1424644
> Tweet link + Google Doc link
> Archive
> ...


Something to note: not everyone in that trophy photoshop was someone who came forward in that document, he’s outing his victims to humiliate them.


----------



## Gestrom (Jul 3, 2020)

Damn guess this just continues to prove that the loudest and most aggressive clout chasers are just trying to bury and distance themselves from the very things they cancel people over. 

It really is just posturing by these people. They don't actually care about anything they claim to stand for, they just care about getting as much attention as possible. I think we're gonna see a lot of shit come out about the more popular ones within the next few weeks.


----------



## SauceGoat (Jul 3, 2020)

SauceGoat said:


> So yet another callout about a "popufur" is going around right now, this time about one of the furries recently involved in the charity stream that earned $9k. A 19-page Google Doc comprised of testimonials from multiple people dropped detailing how he takes off condoms mid-sex & cums in partners without consent, is a serial cheater and narcissistic clout-chaser, trans fetishist and a general sex pest. He had 16k followers on Twitter but is down to 14.5k now and actively bleeding them.
> View attachment 1424644
> Tweet link + Google Doc link
> Archive
> ...





Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Something to note: not everyone in that trophy photoshop was someone who came forward in that document, he’s outing his victims to humiliate them.



This seems to be true. He outed more victims who didn't contribute to the Google Doc but are now adding their personal experiences with Nasfk_/Nasir.
  
  
  

EDIT: He's protected his account. Down to 10.4k followers. Also added some more screens above.


----------



## [Redacted]-san (Jul 3, 2020)

I know this might sound fucked up for me to say this, but I wouldn't be suprised when most furries die from Covid-19, mainly for how disgusting and unsanitary most of these fursuiter freaks are.

These pricks care more about nazi imagery instead of addressing the pedo problem, these fucking cunts I swear to the moon...


----------



## Dingo (Jul 3, 2020)

This furry Mazda auto dealership.


----------



## Vault (Jul 3, 2020)

Dingo said:


> This furry Mazda auto dealership.
> View attachment 1425741


Ohh fuck that's an oldie from a few years back.
There's oddly quite a few fursuits that make their way into mainstream media since more and more folk involved are realizing their stuff is a lot better than generic mascot suits.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Jul 3, 2020)

SauceGoat said:


> This seems to be true. He outed more victims who didn't contribute to the Google Doc but are now adding their personal experiences with Nasfk_/Nasir.
> View attachment 1425520 View attachment 1426006
> View attachment 1426008 View attachment 1426009 View attachment 1426010
> View attachment 1425521 View attachment 1425522 View attachment 1425523
> ...


New drama of the day is that a patron saint of furrydom, PunkQueenLilith, is now getting called out for being an abuser. She was another one of those popular folks always going off about racists in the fandom.

Weird how all the folks who made their popularity from shitting on people turned out to be shitty people.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 3, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> New drama of the day is that a patron saint of furrydom, PunkQueenLilith, is not getting called out for being an abuser. She was another one of those popular folks always going off about racists in the fandom.
> 
> Weird how all the folks who made their popularity from shitting on people turned out to be shitty people.


Just making sure that was a typo: you mean _PunkQueenLilith is *now* getting called out for being an abuser?_


----------



## baru (Jul 3, 2020)

ThrowawayFurry said:


> Went to social blade to check his follower count and it went from 17k > 11.7k (now) within the last 18 hours but I also noticed this.
> 
> View attachment 1425100
> 
> This is from slightly under 8k followers so that dip is not insignificant. Anyone have the lore on this? I checked Twitter and couldn't find anything that stood out.



I believe Twitter did a bot purge around that time. A lot of big accounts lost millions of followers. I imagine he just had a lot of bots following him given his political tweets.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Jul 3, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Just making sure that was a typo: you mean _PunkQueenLilith is *now* getting called out for being an abuser?_


Yeah. Fucking typos.


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Jul 3, 2020)

Next on the chopping block, Pibblebitch. They've gone private which seems like a weird thing to do with all of this going on.


Secondarily, I'm glad nasfk is getting destroyed. I've interacted with him and he was...generally a fucking horrible person. Everything people have said about him being a clout chaser is spot on.

Watching furries shout "Block and move on" without so much as a single conversation to address the factors that attract and enable abusers like this, specifically in the furry fandom...

Maintaining the illusion of respectability and getting what they want behind closed doors is more important to them. I can't wait to see more of all this.


----------



## Replicant (Jul 3, 2020)

Anyone still following Nas’s locked account and know if he’s posting anything?


----------



## round robin (Jul 3, 2020)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> Next on the chopping block, Pibblebitch. They've gone private which seems like a weird thing to do with all of this going on.
> View attachment 1426232View attachment 1426238
> 
> Secondarily, I'm glad nasfk is getting destroyed. I've interacted with him and he was...generally a fucking horrible person. Everything people have said about him being a clout chaser is spot on.
> ...


Holy shit, this is a total purge. All of the skeletons are being put on display.

It's amazing to me that high-profile furries will tell others to just "block and move on" when it comes to friends of theirs being outted as abusers (sexual and otherwise) but will go on crusades to completely remove the filth of racists and transphobes from ever interacting with anyone in the fandom, going so far as to ban them from conventions for wrongthink.

I guess pedophilia, zoophilia, and rape are lesser crimes to furries than misgendering.


----------



## Pukebucket (Jul 3, 2020)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> Next on the chopping block, Pibblebitch. They've gone private which seems like a weird thing to do with all of this going on.
> View attachment 1426232View attachment 1426238
> 
> Secondarily, I'm glad nasfk is getting destroyed. I've interacted with him and he was...generally a fucking horrible person. Everything people have said about him being a clout chaser is spot on.
> ...


The "block and move on" mentality is so foolish to me. I get not wanting to engage with negative or shitty people on the internet but there is literally nothing stopping them from creating a new account and rebranding, which a lot of these assholes try to do once they're called out, so furries wind up either forgetting who they are/what they did or not being aware that they have a new alt and just refollowing them anyway until the next callout.


----------



## round robin (Jul 3, 2020)

Pukebucket said:


> The "block and move on" mentality is so foolish to me. I get not wanting to engage with negative or shitty people on the internet but there is literally nothing stopping them from creating a new account and rebranding, which a lot of these assholes try to do once they're called out, so furries wind up either forgetting who they are/what they did or not being aware that they have a new alt and just refollowing them anyway until the next callout.


And all of the clout-chasers that called out x furry know x furry's alt and probably still talk to them/help them get their clout back after the drama dies down. It's all a game to these guys.


----------



## camopattern (Jul 3, 2020)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> Next on the chopping block, Pibblebitch. They've gone private which seems like a weird thing to do with all of this going on.
> View attachment 1426232View attachment 1426238
> 
> Secondarily, I'm glad nasfk is getting destroyed. I've interacted with him and he was...generally a fucking horrible person. Everything people have said about him being a clout chaser is spot on.
> ...



So Chise sent 12k to harass a 15 year old, and Pibble sent 10k after a 17 year old. Now all we need is a 16 year old getting attacked by kind7ed and the entire board's destroyed in a week. 

If Nas returns to the fandom he's not exactly gonna have it easy though. Everyone saw his face on the stream, he'd have to lay low or pull a Kero. Why can't we cancel zoosadists effectively but we can cancel a guy who takes off a condom?



Replicant said:


> Anyone still following Nas’s locked account and know if he’s posting anything?



I want to know this too, and pibbles. Though it's hardly worth going private when you have 10,000+ people on your list.


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Jul 3, 2020)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> Next on the chopping block, Pibblebitch. They've gone private which seems like a weird thing to do with all of this going on.
> View attachment 1426232View attachment 1426238
> 
> Secondarily, I'm glad nasfk is getting destroyed. I've interacted with him and he was...generally a fucking horrible person. Everything people have said about him being a clout chaser is spot on.
> ...



And I oop




Miss thing just unlocked.


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Jul 3, 2020)

camopattern said:


> So Chise sent 12k to harass a 15 year old, and Pibble sent 10k after a 17 year old. Now all we need is a 16 year old getting attacked by kind7ed and the entire board's destroyed in a week.
> 
> If Nas returns to the fandom he's not exactly gonna have it easy though. Everyone saw his face on the stream, he'd have to lay low or pull a Kero. Why can't we cancel zoosadists effectively but we can cancel a guy who takes off a condom?
> 
> ...



Can you fill me in on Chise? I don't know anything about them.


----------



## Pukebucket (Jul 3, 2020)

camopattern said:


> So Chise sent 12k to harass a 15 year old, and Pibble sent 10k after a 17 year old. Now all we need is a 16 year old getting attacked by kind7ed and the entire board's destroyed in a week.
> 
> If Nas returns to the fandom he's not exactly gonna have it easy though. Everyone saw his face on the stream, he'd have to lay low or pull a Kero. Why can't we cancel zoosadists effectively but we can cancel a guy who takes off a condom?
> 
> ...


Unless he gets one of those animated avatar things so he doesn't have to show his face. Or just streams in whatever new fursuit he trades his old one in for.

At this point I wonder if there's a market for buying fursuits from "cancelled" furries in order to parade them publicly. Most of them might as well just be a more expensive version of Sonichu medallions at this point, so I can only imagine there's some dipshit who might be interested in collecting them. Mounting fursuit heads from cancelled furries as a backdrop for a drama channel would be pretty based.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 3, 2020)

Pukebucket said:


> Mounting fursuit heads from cancelled furries as a backdrop for a drama channel would be pretty based.


That's surprisingly metal. I like it. We need a fund for a Kiwifarms canceled furry trophy room.


----------



## camopattern (Jul 3, 2020)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> Can you fill me in on Chise? I don't know anything about them.



Swing by the last 3 pages of the furry con drama thread. I'm bored of her she's early Chris-chan she bites any troll comment like a hungry fish.



Pukebucket said:


> Unless he gets one of those animated avatar things so he doesn't have to show his face. Or just streams in whatever new fursuit he trades his old one in for.
> 
> At this point I wonder if there's a market for buying fursuits from "cancelled" furries in order to parade them publicly. Most of them might as well just be a more expensive version of Sonichu medallions at this point, so I can only imagine there's some dipshit who might be interested in collecting them. Mounting fursuit heads from cancelled furries as a backdrop for a drama channel would be pretty based.



Didn't someone buy kero's suit and pretended it was a social experiment when they wore it to a con?


----------



## Pukebucket (Jul 3, 2020)

camopattern said:


> Didn't someone buy kero's suit and pretended it was a social experiment when they wore it to a con?


One of his friends did, yeah. My guess is he just loaned it though, not actually sold, and it seems more like his friend was just gaguing whether or not Kero would risk getting punched at conventions or not; essentially focus testing whether furries really would tolerate a necrozoo in their midst. It's no wonder Kero felt safe enough to try and come back.


----------



## Great Dane (Jul 3, 2020)

SauceGoat said:


> So yet another callout about a "popufur" is going around right now, this time about one of the furries recently involved in the charity stream that earned $9k. A 19-page Google Doc comprised of testimonials from multiple people dropped detailing how he takes off condoms mid-sex & cums in partners without consent, is a serial cheater and narcissistic clout-chaser, trans fetishist and a general sex pest. He had 16k followers on Twitter but is down to 14.5k now and actively bleeding them.
> View attachment 1424644
> Tweet link + Google Doc link
> Archive
> ...



Kinoko has mentioned the Farms.





			https://twitter.com/crepusculecat/status/1279131829396664320
		









						kinoko on Twitter: "don't feed into the conspiracy theories y'all, KF…
					

archived 4 Jul 2020 02:42:00 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## Shqueefa (Jul 3, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> Kinoko has mentioned the Farms.
> View attachment 1426326
> 
> 
> ...



All these cows name search themselves at least 3 times day minimum.


----------



## D.Va (Jul 3, 2020)

oogity boogity the ten regulars in this thread are orchestrating everything



Spoiler



boo


----------



## Shqueefa (Jul 3, 2020)

D.Va said:


> oogity boogity the ten regulars in this thread are orchestrating everything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give you a real scare, if you dare.


Spoiler


----------



## Great Dane (Jul 3, 2020)

LYDARKAON discussing Nas.






			https://twitter.com/LYDARKAON/status/1278867145548599298
		









						🔥SENTARI🔥 on Twitter: "nas has already lost 1.1k followers, but tha…
					

archived 4 Jul 2020 02:50:45 UTC




					archive.md
				











			https://twitter.com/LYDARKAON/status/1279115606474862599
		



			http://archive.md/xvLwS
		






			https://twitter.com/LYDARKAON/status/1279224118483845120
		









						🔥SENTARI🔥 on Twitter: "buddy have you even looked at any of the peo…
					

archived 4 Jul 2020 02:52:08 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## omori (Jul 3, 2020)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> And I oop
> 
> View attachment 1426290
> 
> Miss thing just unlocked.


Sure, Jan.



Great Dane said:


> Kinoko has mentioned the Farms.
> View attachment 1426326
> 
> 
> ...


We keep tabs here because the community as a whole hate accountability. Furries can’t go a week without ripping each other off, throwing each other under the bus, abusing animals, abusing children, and abusing other adults.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 3, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> Kinoko has mentioned the Farms.
> View attachment 1426326
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there, furfags!

It ain't us, though! It's you idiots cannibalizing your own community! Have fun with that, and try not to vore too hard or you'll get a tummy ache!


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 3, 2020)

Cable 7 said:


> As always, Nazism is a far more pressing issue in the furry fandom than actual zoophiles and pedophillia.



Has someone told these morons that Hitler has been dead for 75 years now and he isn't showing any signs of coming back to life?


----------



## round robin (Jul 3, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> Kinoko has mentioned the Farms.
> View attachment 1426326
> 
> 
> ...


"Is our community filled with abusive and manipulative psychopaths with hard-ons for social clout?

No! It must be KiwiFarms™ behind everything!"


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Jul 3, 2020)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> Next on the chopping block, Pibblebitch. They've gone private which seems like a weird thing to do with all of this going on.
> View attachment 1426232View attachment 1426238
> 
> Secondarily, I'm glad nasfk is getting destroyed. I've interacted with him and he was...generally a fucking horrible person. Everything people have said about him being a clout chaser is spot on.
> ...


To give the context to this:

Folks did a callout on Mothsprout and Poodlewise because Mothsprout draws pokemon porn and Poodlewise draws basically everything including feral porn involving a dog that looks quite a lot like a dog she'd adopted just a week before.

Pibblebitch went on a week-long rant against cloutchasers targeting "our precious BIPOC creators" then transitioned that into the BIPOC charity that raised $9K and after that she and the rest of them decided they're amazing and great and should make a convention. Each step of this basically lasted for a week.

Here's the entire years-old callout against Poodlewise that's still never been addressed, including the extensive allegations of abuse that Pibblebitch refused to ever acknowledge as being valid, because of course.









						Hootaloo Poodlewise callout
					

This is a  callout for hootaloo/poodlewise. She has proven herself to be a manipulative , aggressive, and toxic person behind closed doors. I cannot mention all shes done for fear of her and her friends targeting those people and harassing them more then she already has. She has around 5 or 6 tw...




					docs.google.com
				




The Mothsprout side she may have been right since Moth just keeps his zoophilic art to pokemon since that surely passes the harkness test so it's fine.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Jul 3, 2020)

In between the cancel parties going on over at Twitter, Ash Coyote has released their magnum opus documentary: "The Fandom" with a release that featured furries donating $500 superchats for it and calling it the greatest documentary ever. Thankfully for us, it's free to watch. I might try to sit down and watch it all later, but when I tried watching it was being shown as a "premiere" (stream style debut with chat/superchats) and I got something about how burned furs and Nazi furs are bad, something about how the media is trying to frame furries as bad, how "the furry fandom made me discover a meaning in life", and I promptly zoned out and quit caring for it.


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Jul 3, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> To give the context to this:
> 
> Folks did a callout on Mothsprout and Poodlewise because Mothsprout draws pokemon porn and Poodlewise draws basically everything including feral porn involving a dog that looks quite a lot like a dog she'd adopted just a week before.
> 
> ...



Yeah, red flags. 

This is *literally exactly the same* as when Nasfk played defense for tacklebawks and then ducked out when TB got outted for cub porn.

The same thing is gonna happen to pibble and she'll fucking deserve it. 

I get it, the whole "stop painting black womens' grievances as them being always angry". Black women have fucking PLENTY to be angry about and that's fair, but you don't get to fucking use that as cover for being besties with a zoophile and cub artist and then trying to play it down. 

Pibble is going off on her twitter now about how amazing and flawless she is, has unlimited potential, and it's like "okay, go off, you're a bad bitch, we get it" and it's just coming off as licking her own wounds in not being able to face how she seriously fumbled the ball.

Like y'all have said, these incidents and justified call outs have been ramping up lately and I'm happy to see it. 

Rip the fuckers out of frame.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 3, 2020)

CIA Nigger said:


> Thankfully for us, it's free to watch. I might try to sit down and watch it all later, but when I tried watching it was being shown as a "premiere" (stream style debut with chat/superchats) and I got something about how burned furs and Nazi furs are bad, something about how the media is trying to frame furries as bad, how "the furry fandom made me discover a meaning in life", and I promptly zoned out and quit caring for it.



Are these motherfuckers actually attempting to claim that burned furs and Nazi furs are somehow the same thing?  Because burned furs included black women and bisexuals and other relatively normie furfags.  The Burned Furs did absolutely nothing wrong.


----------



## round robin (Jul 3, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> LYDARKAON discussing Nas.
> 
> View attachment 1426346
> 
> ...


Does this idiot actually believe this shit? Most furries do not know the races of the people they're cancelling, on account of the whole not-showing-your-face thing that (most) furries still subscribe to.

The reason Nas is getting so thoroughly cancelled is because he doesn't actually produce anything (he's just a clout magnet), most of his followers are social justice types so they're all really active about callout culture shit, and because he's not being apologetic at all, just doubling down on being a huge dickhead.

You'd have to be next-level dumb to think this is race related.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 3, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Are these motherfuckers actually attempting to claim that burned furs and Nazi furs are somehow the same thing?  Because burned furs included black women and bisexuals and other relatively normie furfags.  The Burned Furs did absolutely nothing wrong.


The Burned Furs were just fucking prudes. Of course, _anyone with a healthy sexual life _looks like a fucking prude next to furries in general, so that's not exactly a high bar to clear.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Jul 4, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Are these motherfuckers actually attempting to claim that burned furs and Nazi furs are somehow the same thing?  Because burned furs included black women and bisexuals and other relatively normie furfags.  The Burned Furs did absolutely nothing wrong.


I haven't had a chance to sit back and watch it for myself instead of through YouTube's stupid ass premiere system yet since it's late as shit, but it mentioned the "evil media", Burned Furs, and then the Nazis one after another. Then again most of the comments went like this:


----------



## billydero (Jul 4, 2020)

CIA Nigger said:


> I haven't had a chance to sit back and watch it for myself instead of through YouTube's stupid ass premiere system yet since it's late as shit, but it mentioned the "evil media", Burned Furs, and then the Nazis one after another. Then again most of the comments went like this:
> View attachment 1426461



"Take that, furry haters! A documentary by a furry to whitewash the furry fandom and where furries say how great furries are will surely shut you up and open your eyes!" Sheesh.

I scrubbed through it and saw nothing of interest. Lots of old time footage of Confurences and other turn of the century cons, and it looks exactly like every other YouTube video furries have made in the past to 'explain' the fandom.

There's also the occasional shot of Mark Merlino today who I swear to God looks exactly like a stereotypical child molester. Skinny gimp with long unkempt hair, turtle chin and the glasses... any normie who took a look at him would naturally assume the fandom is a pedo one, after hearing about his hand in it.


----------



## omori (Jul 4, 2020)

I’ll try to see if I can relocate the tweet but someone pinned the Nasir case on furries being way too fuckhappy. Of course a bunch of people piled on them for “sexshaming” etc. Dude’s right tho, furries will fuck each other without really getting to know their partner or where they’ve been.

Also, yeah Nas being so thoroughly rejected has nothing to do with race. Nearly every furry that’s had a callout on them does a halfbaked apology, avoid and deny the situation, or leave dodge. Nasir immediately let the mask drop and made it clear that he was both guilty and didn’t care.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Jul 4, 2020)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> I’ll try to see if I can relocate the tweet but someone pinned the Nasir case on furries being way too fuckhappy. Of course a bunch of people piled on them for “sexshaming” etc. Dude’s right tho, furries will fuck each other without really getting to know their partner or where they’ve been.
> 
> Also, yeah Nas being so thoroughly rejected has nothing to do with race. Nearly every furry that’s had a callout on them does a halfbaked apology, avoid and deny the situation, or leave dodge. Nasir immediately let the mask drop and made it clear that he was both guilty and didn’t care.


There's some credit to the theory, honestly. Nas was part of the 4 person BIPOC charity fundraiser that all spent a week going "SAY OUR NAMES, SAY THAT WE'RE ALL BIPOC, DON'T JUST CLAIM FURRIES RAISED $9K FOR CHARITY. THIS WAS ALL THE WORK OF BIPOC FURRIES! SAY OUR NAMES!"

The only furry that deserved to have their name shared for their charity was dogbomb and his ALS fundraiser. The sperging about needing to name all four of those fucks struck me from the start as shitty cloutchasing. Good people don't need to plaster their names on their deeds.


----------



## Raw Meat (Jul 4, 2020)

Lavender/DragonsBouquet posted a series of tweets and Telegram DMs claiming to have been raped by Westie/TuxedoBat at TFF2020
https://twitter.com/DragonsBouquet/status/1279108659918729216?s=20 / https://archive.md/GvKC7













The accused explaining from their side  -  https://twitter.com/goobstbh/status/1279133707534651393?s=20 / https://archive.md/g9nO1

Apparently Lavender has a history of abuse and pedophilia, including the molestation of children (aged 8 ) as a teenager (15/16), dating a 14 year old at around 18-19, dating other minors, physically assaulting previous partners and commissioning incest babyfur art involving child characters
https://twitter.com/zetsubunny/status/1194313948843200512?s=20 / https://archive.md/LMe4V

Some archives of the website claiming this person is a pedophile and abuser
https://archive.md/j5l7h / https://archive.md/BOBi4 / https://archive.md/tBM09

Images of an apparent Facebook conversation between 'Skye"/Lavender and her step mother discussing the sexual abuse of children
https://imgur.com/a/8rPf42D / https://archive.md/QKl0e


----------



## Lion (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 4, 2020)

★ Lion ★ said:


> View attachment 1426869


At this point I'm pretty certain all of this shit is just a dog and pony show.


----------



## Shqueefa (Jul 4, 2020)

★ Lion ★ said:


> View attachment 1426869


What a  world we live in. "Hey, don't misgender xir, they fucked the pet dog then killed it afterwards but they're still a xir."


----------



## BigSt@nkD!ckDad (Jul 4, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Has someone told these morons that Hitler has been dead for 75 years now and he isn't showing any signs of coming back to life?




Hes alive 

In our hearts 

In our minds 

And hopefully in Argentina


----------



## BigSt@nkD!ckDad (Jul 4, 2020)

★ Lion ★ said:


> View attachment 1426869



What the fuck did I just read.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jul 4, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Has someone told these morons that Hitler has been dead for 75 years now and he isn't showing any signs of coming back to life?


Rude.


----------



## Racoober (Jul 4, 2020)

We wuz furries 'n shhiieeyytt


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jul 4, 2020)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> We wuz furries 'n shhiieeyytt
> 
> View attachment 1427307


They can have that one.


----------



## camopattern (Jul 4, 2020)

round robin said:


> "Is our community filled with abusive and manipulative psychopaths with hard-ons for social clout?
> 
> No! It must be KiwiFarms™ behind everything!"



Hilarious, because I'm certain most of us here would like cons to be lead by less white pedo dog fuckers.

The issue is that instead of making a convention twitter and handling it professionally they're using their personal accounts. It's just back and forth bs.


----------



## round robin (Jul 4, 2020)

camopattern said:


> Hilarious, because I'm certain most of us here would like cons to be lead by less white pedo dog fuckers.
> 
> The issue is that instead of making a convention twitter and handling it professionally they're using their personal accounts. It's just back and forth bs.


Cons being led by abusive black supremacists isn't much of a step up. I wouldn't discount the possibility that these guys are pedos and dog fuckers, too.


----------



## Thistle (Jul 4, 2020)

Pukebucket said:


> The "block and move on" mentality is so foolish to me. I get not wanting to engage with negative or shitty people on the internet but there is literally nothing stopping them from creating a new account and rebranding, which a lot of these assholes try to do once they're called out, so furries wind up either forgetting who they are/what they did or not being aware that they have a new alt and just refollowing them anyway until the next callout.



Interesting how you only ever hear about those who get cancelled or 'leave the fandom' only to slink away to an alt or come back later, but never the ones who pack their shit and leave for good (unless that 'leave for good' turns out to be suicide...)



Corn Flakes said:


> It ain't us, though! It's you idiots cannibalizing your own community! Have fun with that, and try not to vore too hard or you'll get a tummy ache!



_*Purity spirals! My Favorite!*_


----------



## omori (Jul 4, 2020)

its barely been online for a day and people are already trying to cancel the Fandom doc.


----------



## D.Va (Jul 4, 2020)

Don't like it? Make your own perfect, infallible documentary and see how much progress you make before cancelling the production team over a 2011 twitter post


----------



## round robin (Jul 4, 2020)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> View attachment 1427886
> its barely been online for a day and people are already trying to cancel the Fandom doc.


I always knew Ash was alt-right. Thanks for saying what we were all thinking, random Twitter furry.


----------



## omori (Jul 4, 2020)

Related to above, there’s a huge stink over how minorities are unrepresented in the fandom. And honestly theres good reason: most minority parents are raised pretty conservatively in both presentation and value of money. Pop culture hobbies like cosplay, anime and furry conventions are all about excess. You’re going to have hispanic parents be totally embarrassed and disapproving of their adult kid running around in a $4k shag carpet screaming that they’re proud of that lifestyle. Also a majority of conventions in the US are held back east; realistically how many non-pasty twinks are you gonna find at fucking anthrocon?


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Jul 4, 2020)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> View attachment 1427886
> its barely been online for a day and people are already trying to cancel the Fandom doc.



Good. Ash, her partner, and a shit ton of the colorado furries are closet zoos. Also, they're rich white people whose entire lives revolve around fursuits, dog dick furry porn and thriving off of endless validation of white trash furries who see them as having "made it" to full furry lifestyler status. 

And you think they're going to take a second to comment on racism in the fandom? 

Keep dreaming.


----------



## AJneedsElocution (Jul 4, 2020)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> We wuz furries 'n shhiieeyytt
> 
> View attachment 1427307


Is this the the OG ChimpSuit?


----------



## round robin (Jul 4, 2020)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Related to above, there’s a huge stink over how minorities are unrepresented in the fandom. And honestly theres good reason: most minority parents are raised pretty conservatively in both presentation and value of money. Pop culture hobbies like cosplay, anime and furry conventions are all about excess. You’re going to have hispanic parents be totally embarrassed and disapproving of their adult kid running around in a $4k shag carpet screaming that they’re proud of that lifestyle. Also a majority of conventions in the US are held back east; realistically how many non-pasty twinks are you gonna find at fucking anthrocon?


I'll never understand the representation angle in communities like this. Most black people think furries are weird as fuck, probably more so than any other race (besides Asians maybe). Pasty middle-class whites are by and large the only people with few enough problems in their life that they can focus on fantasizing about being animals and spending shit-tons of money on luxuries like art and fursuits.

What's their solution, anyway? Force minorities to be furries? Force whites out of the fandom? It's the same shit as complaining about lack of women in STEM.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 4, 2020)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> Good. Ash, her partner, and a shit ton of the colorado furries are closet zoos. Also, they're rich white people whose entire lives revolve around fursuits, dog dick furry porn and thriving off of endless validation of white trash furries who see them as having "made it" to full furry lifestyler status.
> 
> And you think they're going to take a second to comment on racism in the fandom?
> 
> Keep dreaming.


Hard to be a black furry. I mean you're already an animal IRL so why do you need to pretend to be one online?


----------



## Shqueefa (Jul 4, 2020)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> View attachment 1427886
> its barely been online for a day and people are already trying to cancel the Fandom doc.


Really haven't seen any racism from white furries. It's more of the black furries using POC for their personal gain, as we're seeing right now with the BIPOCfurcon scam and like most blacks in American, they always wanna be the victim for free gibs.


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Jul 4, 2020)

Shqueefa said:


> Really haven't seen any racism from white furries. It's more of the black furries using POC for their personal gain, as we're seeing right now with the BIPOCfurcon scam and like most blacks in American, they always wanna be the victim for free gibs.



It's there. It's just not obvious.


----------



## Pukebucket (Jul 4, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Interesting how you only ever hear about those who get cancelled or 'leave the fandom' only to slink away to an alt or come back later, but never the ones who pack their shit and leave for good (unless that 'leave for good' turns out to be suicide...)
> 
> 
> 
> _*Purity spirals! My Favorite!*_


You either leave the furry fandom to become a normie, or get chased out and become a fugitive.


----------



## Shqueefa (Jul 4, 2020)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> It's there. It's just not obvious.


Can't really blame them if they have run ins with dipshits who act like the people using BIPOC for clout. Makes me wanna avoid certain people a bit more because who knows if they start screaming IGNIT over and over at you.


----------



## Thistle (Jul 4, 2020)

AJneedsElocution said:


> Is this the the OG ChimpSuit?


Inb4 monkey suit with that H&M hoodie is seen at a con.








round robin said:


> Force whites out of the fandom?



Time for an Altfurry rebrand, kappa.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 4, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Time for an Altfurry rebrand, kappa.


Haha how about we not?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 5, 2020)

Some dude had a tardout over a joke post.



Archive

Drama about the shitty documentary that Chip and Ash did.

Archive


Archive


Archive


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jul 5, 2020)

D.Va said:


> Don't like it? Make your own perfect, infallible documentary and see how much progress you make before cancelling the production team over a 2011 twitter post


Reminds me of the trans documentary on Netflix. Bunch of perfect millionaire trannies with top-shelf doctors at their disposal talking  about "When I first transitioned!", ignoring that they look more womanly now than some cishet women. It's so fucking tone-deaf when people speak on behalf of entire communities when there's no formal distinction on who it contains and why. These fuzzy fuckers see 3 bad tweets from a person without a following and call it 'the entire fandom'.

Honestly, it'd be so interesting to see someone map out the fandom, because everyone seems to live in their own little bubble about it. I mean, some people still use the FA forums. Some people use furry forums, period. Twitter is like the PC Master Race thinking they got monopoly on the fandom, while there are mobile gamers only interacting with the fandom through Amino and other apps on their phones, not giving two shits about who is cancelled and who aint.

That said, holy shit, as an old asshole in the scope of nu-fandoms, it's amazing how many such groups Amino has, and how many people I see go "back when I used amino-" at the ripe age of 18.


----------



## Thistle (Jul 5, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Some dude had a tardout over a joke post.
> View attachment 1428901View attachment 1428902
> Archive
> 
> ...



I had a chance to watch that shitshow doc last night, i wish i had company to share the pain & cringe with. That said, they did indeed go hard on "alt right" presence. Primarily about burned furs. Though as far as the documentary is concerned it was mostly "throw em out! screeee!"...


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 5, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> I had a chance to watch that shitshow doc last night, i wish i had company to share the pain & cringe with. That said, they did indeed go hard on "alt right" presence. Primarily about burned furs. Though as far as the documentary is concerned it was mostly "throw em out! screeee!"...


I'm personally in agreement with others. Burned Furs didn't do anything wrong except tard out. Comparing them to Nazis is honestly the most unfair shakedown you could give that group considering the group was made by a black LGBT woman. If anyone wanted to flip the script on Chip and Ash, they could label them as racist and homophobic for calling that woman a Nazi. 

Would love to see someone try.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 5, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> I'm personally in agreement with others. Burned Furs didn't do anything wrong except tard out. Comparing them to Nazis is honestly the most unfair shakedown you could give that group considering the group was made by a black LGBT woman. If anyone wanted to flip the script on Chip and Ash, they could label them as racist and homophobic for calling that woman a Nazi.
> 
> Would love to see someone try.


The problem with the Burned Furs was the usual problem with online movements: a complete and total lack of gatekeeping.

Any random asshole could speak as a "representative" of the group. So they started out as mere prudes worried about the fandom's broader image, but it _very _quickly devolved into gay-bashing, moralist right-wing sperging, false-flagging by spiteful furfags, etcetera. By the time the original group realized the shit they were in, it was far too late to try to turn it around. The message was completely lost already.

On the other hand... looking at how the furry fandom is today it's hard to argue the Burned Furs didn't have a point, even if they couldn't convey it worth a damn.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 5, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> The problem with the Burned Furs was the usual problem with online movements: a complete and total lack of gatekeeping.
> 
> Any random asshole could speak as a "representative" of the group. So they started out as mere prudes worried about the fandom's broader image, but it _very _quickly devolved into gay-bashing, moralist right-wing sperging, false-flagging by spiteful furfags, etcetera. By the time the original group realized the shit they were in, it was far too late to try to turn it around. The message was completely lost already.
> 
> On the other hand... looking at how the furry fandom is today it's hard to argue the Burned Furs didn't have a point, even if they couldn't convey it worth a damn.



They absolutely had a point. They've said it and a handful of members from the LGBT community have said it too about Pride. Keep your gross ass fetishes private and stop forcing the general public to like you. It will 100% yield the opposite result. I can't even blame some people at this point for bashing furries and / or the LGBT community because they're so fucking rabid.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 5, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> They absolutely had a point. They've said it and a handful of members from the LGBT community have said it too about Pride. Keep your gross ass fetishes private and stop forcing the general public to like you. It will 100% yield the opposite result. I can't even blame some people at this point for bashing furries and / or the LGBT community because they're so fucking rabid.


And, just like with LGBT the people who made that argument about furries were ignored at best, actively ostracized at worst.

It's not really a surprise, though. It's a lot more obvious now, but even back then the Venn diagram of LGBT and Furries was almost two fully concentric circles.


----------



## JarofDirt (Jul 5, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> They absolutely had a point. They've said it and a handful of members from the LGBT community have said it too about Pride. Keep your gross ass fetishes private and stop forcing the general public to like you. It will 100% yield the opposite result. I can't even blame some people at this point for bashing furries and / or the LGBT community because they're so fucking rabid.



And furries/LGBT advocating for keeping fetishes in the bedroom are attacked for it and labelled puritans. It's a shame the Burned Furs sperged out like they did. Sometimes I wonder if the fandom would be a more sensible place had the Burned Furs moderated the group better. Were furries way back then so depraved the attempt still would have went belly up? Or would they listen to the Burned Furs had they been more reasonable and denounce the tards in their midst? The only thing the Burned Furs accomplished is becoming a scapegoat, something for furries to blame any attempt to improve the fandom on.


----------



## Thistle (Jul 5, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> And, just like with LGBT the people who made that argument about furries were ignored at best, actively ostracized at worst.
> 
> It's not really a surprise, though. It's a lot more obvious now, but even back then the Venn diagram of LGBT and Furries was almost two fully concentric circles.



There's probably a little less overlap in current year, just given the growth in popularity over the years and as it becomes increasingly 'mainstream' _(if it ever could be considered so)_ . On the other hand, the trantrums from LGBT / SJW / Far-Lefty furries in positions of power within the community or those who cave to mob rule might as well just make it one concentric circle at some point....




Though I wonder, what possible label could a 'Cancelled' or 'Exiled' redfine their interest as. Or someone who is interested such content or subject matter, but doesn't want to associate in that way.

This is more if one HAD to define it in a single word and didn't have the option of not defining their interest. (Unlike in the real world where you'd just shut up about it and keep it private or with others who are in a similar position).


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 5, 2020)

JarofDirt said:


> And furries/LGBT advocating for keeping fetishes in the bedroom are attacked for it and labelled puritans. It's a shame the Burned Furs sperged out like they did. Sometimes I wonder if the fandom would be a more sensible place had the Burned Furs moderated the group better. Were furries way back then so depraved the attempt still would have went belly up? Or would they listen to the Burned Furs had they been more reasonable and denounce the tards in their midst? The only thing the Burned Furs accomplished is becoming a scapegoat, something for furries to blame any attempt to improve the fandom on.


There is just no way the Burned Furs would have been listened to. Just like there's no way the "keep it in the bedroom, please!" people in the LGBT community will ever convince the wider community to tone it down for the normies.

Both communities started out as outlets for massively sexually repressed people. They're places where people go to do things that would be seen as questionable or downright _wrong_ in wider socity. Even now, with much wider acceptance of LGBT in western society a good amount of LGBT people still retreat into the community to indulge in BDSM and other kinks that require networking to find a willing partner.

But I disgress. The point is: being huge fucking pervs is the entire point of the furry community. It's been like that since the beginning. That's just what happens when you have a lot of social outcasts who can't get laid banding together. Telling them to keep it down and mind the normies is backwards for them: as far as they're concerned, it's the _normies_ that are infringing upon furry communities by looking into their activities and judging them.

The Burned Furs were doomed from the start. Telling furries to keep it in their pants, or at least in their bedrooms, is anathema to being a member of the furry community.



Damn Furfag said:


> Though I wonder, what possible label could a 'Cancelled' or 'Exiled' redfine their interest as. Or someone who is interested such content or subject matter, but doesn't want to associate in that way.
> 
> This is more if one HAD to define it in a single word and didn't have the option of not defining their interest. (Unlike in the real world where you'd just shut up about it and keep it private or with others who are in a similar position).


Observer, maybe? Knowing furries, they'd try to make a stupid pun out of it.

Speaking of which, anyone else remember the cries of _"fursecution!"_? I first became aware of furries and started following their drama like a soap opera back in '99 or so, and yelling "fursecution" when their kinks weren't being catered to was all the rage around that time. I'm positive the people who shouted that back then have evolved into the SJW assholes of today.


----------



## Thistle (Jul 5, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Observer, maybe? Knowing furries, they'd try to make a stupid pun out of it.



Hmm, though that's to say they're on the outside looking in. Which would be accurate though what's the point of longing to be in an in-group that hates you for thoughts & ideas?

I dunno, It's kind of a tough one to think about because the request for modesty seems to open up the door to the label of "conservative" or "Alt-Right", which is what AltFurry effectively became, but as we know that mostly became the Politically charged opposing group to the progressive extremists within the root of "Furry".

Plus, it seems politics and ideology are nigh impossible to avoid in any fandom or interest since people are inherently so.



Corn Flakes said:


> Speaking of which, anyone else remember the cries of _"fursecution!"_?



Yeah, that seemed to go by the wayside when it stopped being mainly about the the topical interest, and more about self-identity and preferences that aren't mutually exclusive to 'Furry'


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Jul 5, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> They absolutely had a point. They've said it and a handful of members from the LGBT community have said it too about Pride. Keep your gross ass fetishes private and stop forcing the general public to like you. It will 100% yield the opposite result. I can't even blame some people at this point for bashing furries and / or the LGBT community because they're so fucking rabid.


It's so wild to hear this. In my years in the fandom I was made to believe they were nothing but proto-maga right wing shitheads that just didn't want to deal with the LGBT side of the fandom.

And on that, it strikes me as fucking horrendous that the same deplorable things that the nazi/altfurs are into behind closed doors: zoo and pedo shit, are exactly the same things that disingenuous, performative lefty furs are guilty of themselves, playing it off as "they're not real furs" or isolated incidents, like NasFk.

Obfuscation aside, furs in general aren't mature or responsible enough to handle real world social justice topics. They'll always pervert it into selfish personal validation goals, instead of working for people who need help. Look at Vex, Carcin, Nasfk, Pibblebitch, and the whole of the altfurs. It's all self aggrandization over real social work.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 5, 2020)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> Obfuscation aside, furs in general aren't mature or responsible enough to handle real world social justice topics. They'll always pervert it into selfish personal validation goals, instead of working for people who need help. Look at Vex, Carcin, Nasfk, Pibblebitch, and the whole of the altfurs. It's all self aggrandization over real social work.


That's because furries have a wonderful talent of taking the worst aspect of people, turning it up to 11, and then publishing it out into the open.

Of COURSE it's self validation, everyone fucking does it, but furries do it so much they force entire platforms for other furs to bend to their autistic screeching, and god forbid you are a fur and don't support their ideals, because holy fucking hell do you get shit on. The worst part is it's on all sides, with everyone. Whether it's personal, political, or whatever, you're playing a game of for or against, and there isn't even a winning move.


----------



## Shqueefa (Jul 5, 2020)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> So what was the callout that forced you out?
> 
> Mine was NasFk. I pointed out pedo red flags in tacklebawks's art and Nas got his friends and followers to dogpile me over it. Called me a crackhead. His friends, like catboiardee and theneonfox jumped on board to "dunk on" me like it was a game. When TB was outted, Nas ducked out of the conversation like the coward bitch that he is.
> 
> ...


Isn't catboiardee some trans fucker that keeps posting bloody nose pictures of themselves and says trump is killing "LGBT kids"


----------



## Shqueefa (Jul 5, 2020)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> To my knowledge, they're part of a furry hutch in Philadelphia with theneonfox. Both of them sucked up to nasfk. They both strike me as the type of twink race chasers you'd find in the regular racist gay mens community that treat black men like fetishistic objects of desire. Their status as trans doesn't matter, they both pinged as "fuck me black daddy, I'm a naughty sub catgirl"
> 
> Beyond that, we're not on the same page.



Seems they're starting to cancel each other out for that BIPOC clout so let's hope they keep going til most of them are gone. It would be a good start for the fandom.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 5, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Plus, it seems politics and ideology are nigh impossible to avoid in any fandom or interest since people are inherently so.


It's a lot easier to do it when you have a centralized fandom with a well-defined scope and good moderation.

You know, the _opposite_ of what the furry fandom is.

In fairness, though, it's pretty much impossible to have centralized fandoms anymore. Back when I first got on the internet if you wanted to set up a community, _someone in that community_ had to pay for hosting it or you had to use very clunky options like LiveJournal. Hell, I helped pay for hosting a small X-Com community forum way back. With social media allowing every TomCat, HorseDick and HairyBalls with a thirst for power to spin off their own community and Reddit pays for it, there's simply no way to have a consistent, unified community for anything anywhere.

At least that means no one place can _completely_ bury a narrative, since there's always another website people can take their stories of popufurs fucking dogs to.



Damn Furfag said:


> Yeah, that seemed to go by the wayside when it stopped being mainly about the the topical interest, and more about self-identity and preferences that aren't mutually exclusive to 'Furry'


From what I can tell, there has always been this constant fight between the people who were in it because they liked cartoons and other media featuring anthropomorphic characters (which were a staple of cartoons from the 60s until now, with a big peak in the 80s and early 90s), and the "furry lifestylers" who made their membership to the community an integral part of their existence. The ones who just enjoy media seem to mostly stay in their own sub-fandoms (Zootopia fans, for example) and branch out when they find porn they like outside of their bubble. The "lifestylers" were usually really whining the ones complaining about how _"[group of people] ruins the fandom"_ and how _"the fandom must be more [adjective ending with -ive]_.

And, of course, crying "fursecution" whenever someone called them furfags.

Looking at it with over 20 years of following furry drama on-and-off (Jesus, that's a lot of bored evenings), it's interesting how the arguments and the fights and the public backstabbing sessions are all essentially the same as they have ever been. The big difference is how much faster everything goes. Be it character trends or fads, or entire communities rising and falling nearly overnight.



FursuitSerialKiller said:


> Obfuscation aside, furs in general aren't mature or responsible enough to handle real world social justice topics. They'll always pervert it into selfish personal validation goals, instead of working for people who need help. Look at Vex, Carcin, Nasfk, Pibblebitch, and the whole of the altfurs. It's all self aggrandization over real social work.


_People in general_ aren't mature or responsible enough to handle real world topics. That's why most outsource their thinking to politicians and talking heads on TV/youtube. Furries are just one step worse because their fandom and how they handle things within it are incredibly infantilizing. Look at the average mudfight between furfags on Twitter. It's basically a preschool playground scuffle with people being called "transphobic" instead of "dookie-head".


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Jul 5, 2020)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> So what was the callout that forced you out?
> 
> Mine was NasFk. I pointed out pedo red flags in tacklebawks's art and Nas got his friends and followers to dogpile me over it. Called me a crackhead. His friends, like catboiardee and theneonfox jumped on board to "dunk on" me like it was a game. When TB was outted, Nas ducked out of the conversation like the coward bitch that he is.
> 
> ...


I had a similar thing. If you refuse to bow to some popular furry then they'll ignore whatever facts you bring and try to find anything, anything at all, they can whine about to post to their following. Bring out actual proof of abuse, but also say something benign that they don't like in the process? Time to attack the entire argument and sweep it under the rug.


----------



## SauceGoat (Jul 5, 2020)

Update on the Nasfk/Nasir situation.

He's deleted his Instagram, which he originally privated around the same time his Twitter was locked down. Last I checked, he had about 5k followers on IG when it was still up.



He's also evidently active on Twitter/online and just ignoring everything. Looks like he's soft-blocking people/unfollowed everyone on his Twitter along with changing his bio to say "goblin." Sitting at just under 10k followers now.
 

As others in this thread have already said, yeah no, this has fuck-all to do with race. The reason everyone is hounding on him so thoroughly is due to his reaction/behavior and making it clear that he doesn't give a shit about the effect his actions have had on others & how former friends and supporters of his are being affected by this. It's obvious that he's not remorseful in the least, unlike how many furries will issue out half-assed apologies or deny allegations made against them. Nasir is an unrepentant asshole.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 5, 2020)

SauceGoat said:


> Update on the Nasfk/Nasir situation.
> 
> He's deleted his Instagram, which he originally privated around the same time his Twitter was locked down. Last I checked, he had about 5k followers on IG when it was still up.
> View attachment 1429816
> ...


I had someone DM me & tell me that he's allegedly making threats on Twitter. They thought I had a burner following him & wanted me to verify but I do not, sadly


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Jul 5, 2020)

SauceGoat said:


> Update on the Nasfk/Nasir situation.
> 
> He's deleted his Instagram, which he originally privated around the same time his Twitter was locked down. Last I checked, he had about 5k followers on IG when it was still up.
> View attachment 1429816
> ...


And the greater context of this, as evidenced by his reaction image of putting the fursona heads of those he'd abused on trophies, is that his entire intent was to indulge his transman/masc-with-a-pussy fetish.

Look, I get it. Sexuality is complex. When it comes to nontraditional gender roles and attraction, there are a lot of layers. It's not easy to navigate.

There are ways to go about it that you don't abuse and hurt people, regardless of how you feel about their gender expression.

But did NasFk do that? Did he put in the nuance and compassion of navigating the LGBTQ dating scene?

No. He motherfucking didn't. He went in and got the "tomboy pussy" he fetishized, just like every problematic furry fetishizes dog dick and femboy trap pussy in lieu of recognizing real people with real nuance.

This is the crux of the fandom: Being able to rectify three things

Fucked up paraphilias with no healthy outlet
Problematic paraphilias with the potential for healthy sexual function
Average sexual fetishies blended with pop culture reference

What is the end result of a bunch of fandom trash who are too socially messed up to engage in the real world and balance their fantasy lives? 

Furry lifestylers.


----------



## SauceGoat (Jul 5, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> I had someone DM me & tell me that he's allegedly making threats on Twitter. They thought I had a burner following him & wanted me to verify but I do not, sadly


EDIT: Found more info and added screens. 
Seems like something is going on with Nasfk and threats of some sort.


----------



## Thistle (Jul 5, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> At least that means no one place can _completely_ bury a narrative, since there's always another website people can take their stories of popufurs fucking dogs to.



You aren't wrong there. That's been the benefit of how easy it is to maintain a presence of any persona or identity these days.




Corn Flakes said:


> From what I can tell, there has always been this constant fight between the people who were in it because they liked cartoons and other media featuring anthropomorphic characters (which were a staple of cartoons from the 60s until now, with a big peak in the 80s and early 90s), and the "furry lifestylers" who made their membership to the community an integral part of their existence. The ones who just enjoy media seem to mostly stay in their own sub-fandoms (Zootopia fans, for example) and branch out when they find porn they like outside of their bubble. The "lifestylers" were usually really whining the ones complaining about how _"[group of people] ruins the fandom"_ and how _"the fandom must be more [adjective ending with -ive]_.
> 
> And, of course, crying "fursecution" whenever someone called them furfags.



Well yeah, that's been quite often the problem. People who do want a modicum of decency get dragged over the rocks in one way or the other. Technically all the 'damage control' by Sam Conway was likely criticized in the background by infantile idiots as a puritanical move to make 'Furry' more mainstream & family friendly.

As for the "fursecutions" they 'accused' always blew it out of proportion. Shit, you'd see the same thing with bronies/ponyfags, because during the reboot not only were they likely mocked in school for liking a cartoon for 'girls'. Then again at the time they fucking hated being called Furries themselves, even though it's all the same shit.




Corn Flakes said:


> _People in general_ aren't mature or responsible enough to handle real world topics. ... Furries are just one step worse because their fandom and how they handle things within it are incredibly infantilizing.



Absolutely, and attests more to the point that it's just people being immature shitheads.

As you say in regards to say 'zootopia' fans... I suppose an important delineation is more to 'how' the interest fits into their life. There are obviously many more mature people who fancy different topics, and may even own or create products and art related to such topics. That said, their interest unlike "lifestylers" who tend to do it more out of some kind of extreme attempt at escapism from reality... [for the more mature people] it's doesn't consume their life in an unhealthy manner.

Kinda like Weebs who have an unhealthy fantasy of being an anime character or having an anime wife. And well, given the overlapping interest that's been mentioned between furries and anime, it's curious.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 5, 2020)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> So what was the callout that forced you out?


Haha, I'm not answering that in a thread. Yet.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 5, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> As you say in regards to say 'zootopia' fans... I suppose an important delineation is more to 'how' the interest fits into their life. There are obviously many more mature people who fancy different topics, and may even own or create products and art related to such topics. That said, their interest unlike "lifestylers" who tend to do it more out of some kind of extreme attempt at escapism from reality... [for the more mature people] it's doesn't consume their life in an unhealthy manner.
> 
> Kinda like Weebs who have an unhealthy fantasy of being an anime character or having an anime wife. And well, given the overlapping interest that's been mentioned between furries and anime, it's curious.


You hit the nail on the head there with just one word: _escapism_. That's the crux of the issue when it comes to furries (and most other types of lolcow).

Escapism can be perfectly healthy, of course. Coming home from a stressful day at work, cracking a beer (or your beverage of choice) and playing/watching a game to unwind is a form of escapism. So are most hobbies. And coming to the Farms to check out on the latest harvest. It's just stuff that takes you away from the day-to-day drudgery that comes with living a fairly average modern life.

The problem is that some people take it way too far. For example,

Are you a shut-in lonely weirdo that hasn't willingly seen sunlight in months while teaching yourself broken Japanese? Not a problem! Just pretend a fictional anime waifu is _your_ waifu!
Are you a self-loathing landwhale who hasn't weighed less than 300 lbs your entire adult life? It's fine! Just pretend being fat is good for you and find other self-loathing landwhales to agree with you!
Are you feeling inappropriate with regards to your gender's expected roles? A man who can't change a tire or a woman who can't even make a sandwich? Got a kink you don't want to face? Don't worry! Plenty of people online will believe you wholeheartedly when you pretend you are a woman's/man's soul trapped in a man's/woman's body.
It goes on and on, but furry lifestylers cultivate an _exceptionally _toxic brand of escapism. Damn near everything they do is for the sake of distracting themselves from the fact they're just... normal people without ambitions or goals. And worse, being a furry often overlaps with other delusions. They have nothing to do with their lives, so they dive into their technicolor animals and pretend to have huge tits, to be a toddler, or to have fur that never needs to be washed no matter how much cum they guzzle in internet roleplays.

It's not like other forms of unhealthy escapism don't go too far either, of course. They do, and I just listed a few of them. But it's hard to find a group of people so homogeneously and _fiercely_ dedicated to pretending they're something that doesn't exist like furry lifestylers. And worse, when they do meet in real life, most of them are so starry-eyed or awkward that the few among them who _can_ chain more than three spoken sentences together without stammering or apologizing take whatever they want from them. And then they're left, like someone I used to talk to years ago, wondering on the flight back from the furcon whether or not he _wanted_ to get his ass fucked raw and bareback by some creep in a shag rug.

That was a fun conversation when he got back to his computer the next day.

It's sad, really. But like any good trainwreck, I just can't help but stare.


----------



## omori (Jul 5, 2020)

Threatening to kill the people that hold him accountable for his actions is sounding like the final throes of a narcissistic tantrum tbh.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Jul 5, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> It goes on and on, but furry lifestylers cultivate an _exceptionally _toxic brand of escapism. Damn near everything they do is for the sake of distracting themselves from the fact they're just... normal people without ambitions or goals. And worse, being a furry often overlaps with other delusions. They have nothing to do with their lives, so they dive into their technicolor animals and pretend to have huge tits, to be a toddler, or to have fur that never needs to be washed no matter how much cum they guzzle in internet roleplays.
> 
> It's not like other forms of unhealthy escapism don't go too far either, of course. They do, and I just listed a few of them. But it's hard to find a group of people so homogeneously and _fiercely_ dedicated to pretending they're something that doesn't exist like furry lifestylers. And worse, when they do meet in real life, most of them are so starry-eyed or awkward that the few among them who _can_ chain more than three spoken sentences together without stammering or apologizing take whatever they want from them. And then they're left, like someone I used to talk to years ago, wondering on the flight back from the furcon whether or not he _wanted_ to get his ass fucked raw and bareback by some creep in a shag rug.


This is perhaps the biggest problem with the fandom. Lifestylers essentially compose the bulk of the modern fandom, while anyone who was interesting or remotely cool either left or distanced themselves from it. Now you have a fandom with no creative output aside from porn of course, and tons of furries wanting to go to cons for a quick fuck.


----------



## Spooky Millepede (Jul 6, 2020)

SauceGoat said:


> EDIT: Found more info and added screens.
> Seems like something is going on with Nasfk and threats of some sort.
> View attachment 1429942 View attachment 1429891 View attachment 1429943 View attachment 1429945


Do you think him going crazy is cause he has worse issues than furries normally have or because he's losing his clout?


----------



## omori (Jul 6, 2020)

Spooky Millepede said:


> Do you think him going crazy is cause he has worse issues than furries normally have or because he's losing his clout?


Clout bleed.


----------



## round robin (Jul 6, 2020)

SauceGoat said:


> EDIT: Found more info and added screens.
> Seems like something is going on with Nasfk and threats of some sort.
> View attachment 1429942 View attachment 1429891 View attachment 1429943 View attachment 1429945


I would definitely like to see some proof of this. We all know by now that these dudes love to lie and exaggerate.


----------



## Spooky Millepede (Jul 6, 2020)

Nasfk is gone


----------



## Thistle (Jul 6, 2020)

CIA Nigger said:


> Now you have a fandom with no creative output aside from porn of course, and tons of furries wanting to go to cons for a quick fuck.






Corn Flakes said:


> like someone I used to talk to years ago, wondering on the flight back from the furcon whether or not he _wanted_ to get his ass fucked raw and bareback by some creep in a shag rug.




Not to mention being exposed to nothing but faggotry day in and day out would no doubt cause developing minds to question their sex. "Because everyone else is doing it"

Or "oh, I've fantasized about getting it in the ass from gay men for x period of time because I've been groomed through sexting as a fox who can take any sized cock,"

In other news, FA's continues to update their CoC for god knows what.
And looks like they bled some moderators or are looking for more.
https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/9540198 ( https://archive.md/b0oGU )



> The changes are highlighted below in *bold*.
> 
> *Code of Conduct 2.6 - Do not engage in malicious content.
> Do not make derogatory use of caricatures*, slurs, nor disparaging remarks about others' race, ethnic origin, religion, disability, gender, age, veteran status, sexual orientation or similar, or make maliciously misleading statements about cultures, religions, etc. This does not apply to fictional works when used as part of a narrative.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 7, 2020)

★ Lion ★ said:


> View attachment 1426869



How utterly fucked in the head do you have to be to give a shit about someone's idiot pronouns if they supposedly raped you?  Just lunacy.


----------



## Adam The Ticket Seller (Jul 7, 2020)

https://twitter.com/aNerdskull/status/1278587330094198784
		

(archive)



"Fursecution is rooted in homophobia because they couldn't keep their hobby fetish in their pants!!"


----------



## round robin (Jul 7, 2020)

Adam The Ticket Seller said:


> https://twitter.com/aNerdskull/status/1278587330094198784
> 
> 
> (archive)
> ...


I don't trust anyone with troll's remorse, especially not The Bald One, to have anything resembling convictions. Matt is a perpetually MATI individual who will continue finding outlier groups to yell at until he has a heart attack in his 40s.


----------



## Bliniboy (Jul 7, 2020)

Adam The Ticket Seller said:


> https://twitter.com/aNerdskull/status/1278587330094198784
> 
> 
> (archive)
> ...


Something Awful actually backpedalled hard on the furry thing recently. Wrote up a blogpost about it and everything.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Jul 7, 2020)

If being against pedophilia and zoosadism enabling dickheads makes me hate half of what I am; so be it. Implying it's because furries are LGBT gives more fucking reason for people to hate that community, you bald retard. Especially when this community is filled with the EXACT FUCKING PEOPLE THAT PEOPLE WARNED OTHERS ABOUT.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 7, 2020)

Adam The Ticket Seller said:


> https://twitter.com/aNerdskull/status/1278587330094198784
> 
> 
> (archive)
> ...


It's almost like the guy's a lolcow or something har har.


----------



## TANK JESUS (Jul 7, 2020)

Adam The Ticket Seller said:


> https://twitter.com/aNerdskull/status/1278587330094198784
> 
> 
> (archive)
> ...


the fuck do these guys mean, I'm LGBT and I don't like furries, are they going to blame social media next


----------



## Slapstick_Basterd (Jul 7, 2020)

TANK JESUS said:


> the fuck do these guys mean, I'm LGBT and I don't like furries, are they going to blame social media next


That would be what they affectionately refer to as "internalized homophobia"

Basically they say you're a self-hating faggot and you just don't know it.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 7, 2020)

Slapstick_Basterd said:


> That would be what they affectionately refer to as "internalized homophobia"
> 
> Basically they say you're a self-hating faggot and you just don't know it.


Boy do I love the "internalized X" argument.

It's the ultimate in "you don't know what's good for you but we do".


----------



## one_jatm (Jul 7, 2020)

Slapstick_Basterd said:


> That would be what they affectionately refer to as "internalized homophobia"
> 
> Basically they say you're a self-hating faggot and you just don't know it.



Is it time to dig out that Medium blog post by that one furry that stretches so many things beyond reason?
I think even furries who still have functioning brain cells poked fun at its ridiculousness.


----------



## titty skeleton (Jul 7, 2020)

Adam The Ticket Seller said:


> https://twitter.com/aNerdskull/status/1278587330094198784
> 
> 
> (archive)
> ...





round robin said:


> I don't trust anyone with troll's remorse, especially not The Bald One, to have anything resembling convictions. Matt is a perpetually MATI individual who will continue finding outlier groups to yell at until he has a heart attack in his 40s.





Bliniboy said:


> Something Awful actually backpedalled hard on the furry thing recently. Wrote up a blogpost about it and everything.


I saw this on my feed recently and sure enough I check FFDG and it's right here.

Something about this doesn't sit right with me at all. It might be hyperbolic but it feels like some gay-ops revisionist take on the early internet. "SomethingAwful was actually just a homo hating hangout and that's why we bullied furries!" Seems like a complete misnomer. Most of the internet's well-known gays started at SA so this statement comes off as bullshit.

I'm not sure if this is just opportunistic posturing and some stupid insider revisionist response to further fuck over lowtax in whatever new mess he's in currently. It certainly feels like it. I don't particularly know or care about lowtax or his problems, or SA at all, but this whole "statement" reeks of bullshit for bullshit's sake. Nothing about this strikes me as genuine or coming from a place of truth.

Furries have and will continue to be an exceptionally easy online troll target because their _entire identity_ is being a furry. They're so easily identifiable and the common stereotypes have barely changed over the years. Since the 2000s, the stereotype has held strong and only grown with the passage of time. Cumbrained fat nerds sexting eachother while pretending to be porn-bodied animal people or dogfuckers in suits. The recent additions would be pronoun screecher, mentally unhinged, tranny and sex pest. Gay, straight, it doesn't matter. The fact you have a brightly colored animal person as your icon or you have "yiffy" or some shit in your display name paints you as an immediate target with a laundry list of stereotypes that make it exceptionally easy for anyone to fuck with you. People trolled and continue to troll furries cause they're extremely easy to get a rise out of and you instantly laser focus on calling them a dogfucker or whatever and they'll immediately go on the defensive to try and defend their interests. How do you beat this? Don't take the bait.

It's not about furry being gay, it's not about furry being lgbt or whatever. It's about furry's reputation as dogfuckers, weirdos, creeps and god knows what else. It's a fringe subculture, it's weird, it's different, it has freakishly colored porn star bodies with animal heads, it has a sordid history of animal abuse and psychopathic characters. All of these things are weird if they're gay or not.

This reeks of opportunistic gayops and I can guarantee it's been handcrafted to cater specifically to the social media screechers so they can use it as ammo to "cancel" random people hating on furries because "muh homophobia" or some shit while very neatly brushing away all the genuine problems that furry has as a community (zoophiles, dogfuckers, whatever they call them).

In short, I don't buy it. It's such a dishonest and weird statement that nothing about it seems even remotely true. 

It's also masterfully crafted bait if that's what its true intention was. If that was the case, it got me. I fully expect it to come out that this IS bait and some kind of troll op because of how absurd it is.


----------



## Thistle (Jul 7, 2020)

one_jatm said:


> Is it time to dig out that Medium blog post by that one furry that stretches so many things beyond reason?
> I think even furries who still have functioning brain cells poked fun at its ridiculousness.


Oh, this better be good. I need another idiot to laugh at.


----------



## one_jatm (Jul 8, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Oh, this better be good. I need another idiot to laugh at.



Referenced back in page 760 of this thread but it seems that the author has taken to updating it in light of these "new revelations"

https://medium.com/@soatok/if-you-hate-furries-youre-anti-lgbt-cce35a948a57 / http://archive.md/ADwmf
https://twitter.com/SoatokDhole/status/1278527543788941312 / http://archive.md/TQDqI

_Commence eyes rolling so hard they eject from my skull_

EDIT:
It seems like SomethingAwful backpedaled on the backpedaling. 
Their homepage shows " Dear god this was an embarrassment to not only this site, but to all mankind " on the subtext for the post.
Clicking it shows  "jfc this article was absolute garbage"


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jul 8, 2020)

TANK JESUS said:


> the fuck do these guys mean, I'm LGBT and I don't like furries, are they going to blame social media next


Being LGBT is very different from being a "member of the LGBTQ+ community". One is just your sexuality (and I guess now gender identity), the other is about active participation in some weird social club anyone can become a member of by putting non-binary in their twitter bio. The latter likes to conflate itself with the former to give itself more weight.


----------



## BlazikenLover (Jul 9, 2020)

one_jatm said:


> Referenced back in page 760 of this thread but it seems that the author has taken to updating it in light of these "new revelations"
> 
> https://medium.com/@soatok/if-you-hate-furries-youre-anti-lgbt-cce35a948a57 / http://archive.md/ADwmf
> https://twitter.com/SoatokDhole/status/1278527543788941312 / http://archive.md/TQDqI
> ...


I skimmed over his other blogpost and I can't stop screaming. He mentions the sfw and minor only spaces and how sex positive people should administrate them else evil neon nazis will indoctrinate people into nailing sodomite furries to crosses.
Why yes, I want for sex freaks to oversee these spaces so they can groom children into all sorts of fucked up fetishes.

Edit: to the guy who said "don't get trolled/baited", couldn't agree more, most of these people's problems would vanish overnight if they took that advice. Yet Furfags and genderspecials think that by throwing tantrums and stomping their feet they will get the meanies to stop.


----------



## peanus weenus (Jul 9, 2020)

SA groveling in front of furries would be an excellent end to an lowtax-era Something Awful but it was too poetic to be true.


----------



## Terrorist (Jul 10, 2020)

titty skeleton said:


> I saw this on my feed recently and sure enough I check FFDG and it's right here.
> 
> Something about this doesn't sit right with me at all. It might be hyperbolic but it feels like some gay-ops revisionist take on the early internet. "SomethingAwful was actually just a homo hating hangout and that's why we bullied furries!" Seems like a complete misnomer. Most of the internet's well-known gays started at SA so this statement comes off as bullshit.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is just opportunistic posturing and some stupid insider revisionist response to further fuck over lowtax in whatever new mess he's in currently. It certainly feels like it. I don't particularly know or care about lowtax or his problems, or SA at all, but this whole "statement" reeks of bullshit for bullshit's sake. Nothing about this strikes me as genuine or coming from a place of truth.



Like I said in the SomethingAwful thread, he isn't wrong about furry hate being linked to homophobia. Furries were a lot of people's first redpill that led them to realize more mainstreamed forms of poz (fags, trannies, polyamory, etc.) were also bad and unlimited sexual freedom is a destructive thing.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Jul 11, 2020)

The Drama of the Day is: (False?) Rape Accusations

As presented by: PibbleBitch, thread-needer extraordinaire.

User "GalaticFeral" alleges that Nasir... who is, it seems, Nasfk_, raped them. These allegations weren't caught in time for archival.

PibbleBitch goes on an abuse spree claiming, shouting over the alleged victim, that it surely had to be consensual because the fucking occurred on "day 0" and because the alleged victim was "cheating" for this interaction.



			https://twitter.com/PIBBLEBITCH/status/1281971720124063746
		




			http://archive.vn/0pGuW
		


This comes after extensive allegations of Nasir/Nasfk raping many furries, and gloating about it. Now, I guess, PibbleBitch has gone from "Nasfk threatened my life and I don't feel safe" to "how dare you add your own experiences to the other allegations, you couldn't have possibly been non-consenting at the time even though any rational human knows that consent can be revoked at any time, even during the act of fucking!"

So yeah, leftist sperg has gone from "believe victims" to "I'm going to harass you off of twitter for daring to speak up about your own experiences with the rapist that I love and Stan for, who threatened to kill me".

Ah, furries. You just can't get any more exceptional.

Edit: I lied. There's two dramas of the day.

The other Drama of the Day is: Transfem adult that dated a pedophile is harassing minors.

As presented by: Sparx_x_x, fucker of pedophiles.

This one takes less explanation. A kid mocked Sparx_x_x, so Sparx_x_x sent her 8K strong following after a literal minor.



			https://twitter.com/Sparx_x_x/status/1281922543637508097
		




			http://archive.md/BNfDb
		


How dare a literal child act like... a literal child.

Anyway, it sent a lot of harassment toward the poor kid.



			https://twitter.com/search?q=to%3Aaufaded&src=typed_query&f=live
		




			http://archive.vn/CYorv
		


And here's where it started. Sparx_x_x is simping for Miles_DF, artist of... *checks notes* sexualized furry minors. After her ex got busted for grooming kids. Great look, that.



			http://archive.vn/CmWiN


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 11, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> So yeah, leftist sperg has gone from "believe victims" to "I'm going to harass you off of twitter for daring to speak up about your own experiences with the rapist that I love and Stan for, who threatened to kill me".
> 
> Ah, furries. You just can't get any more exceptional.


So, basically just a furry version of the whole Biden sexual harrassment allegations story. #BelieveAllWoman turns into #BelieveSomeWomen when the wrong person gets accused.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Jul 11, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> So, basically just a furry version of the whole Biden sexual harrassment allegations story. #BelieveAllWoman turns into #BelieveSomeWomen when the wrong person gets accused.


It's much worse, not least for the fact that the Tara Reed allegations don't seem to actually hold up to scrutiny.

No, in this case it's a confirmed rapist, instead of an alleged creep, and a former friend who joined the callouts against that rapist now doing a 180 and going to the fucking mat to defend the rapist against more accusations of rape.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 11, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> It's much worse, not least for the fact that the Tara Reed allegations don't seem to actually hold up to scrutiny.
> 
> No, in this case it's a confirmed rapist, instead of an alleged creep, and a former friend who joined the callouts against that rapist now doing a 180 and going to the fucking mat to defend the rapist against more accusations of rape.


Trust furries to take it up to 11, then.


----------



## Mikoyan (Jul 11, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> The Drama of the Day is: (False?) Rape Accusations
> 
> As presented by: PibbleBitch, thread-needer extraordinaire.
> 
> ...



First, let me just say that the Miles_df drama is one of the stupidest goddamn rows furry has seen in a while, which is refreshing for something not involving sexual offense.

Second, the name 'pibblebitch' tells me all I need to know about this person.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Jul 11, 2020)

I've been around the fandom since the Portal of Evil days and am pretty familiar with the kind of people it pulls in, and yet, to this day, I can't figure out how shit heads like Pibblebitch manage to accrue such a massive army of sycophants to give them e-blowjobs every time they make a post, no matter how inane or idiotic it is.


----------



## round robin (Jul 11, 2020)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> I've been around the fandom since the Portal of Evil days and am pretty familiar with the kind of people it pulls in, and yet, to this day, I can't figure out how shit heads like Pibblebitch manage to accrue such a massive army of sycophants to give them e-blowjobs every time they make a post, no matter how inane or idiotic it is.


Hate sells.


----------



## Thistle (Jul 12, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> How dare a literal child act like... a literal child.
> 
> Anyway, it sent a lot of harassment toward the poor kid.



"YEAH! LETS BULLY A SCENE-LOOKIN' ASS 15 YEAR OLD OFF A WEBSITE BECAUSE OF A BAD TAKE" - Every Furfaggot who told that kid to 'get off twitter' to put it lightly.

... Can we get off this shithole planet already?


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jul 12, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Escapism can be perfectly healthy, of course. Coming home from a stressful day at work, cracking a beer (or your beverage of choice) and playing/watching a game to unwind is a form of escapism. So are most hobbies. And coming to the Farms to check out on the latest harvest. It's just stuff that takes you away from the day-to-day drudgery that comes with living a fairly average modern life.


Has always been the case, it's just getting harder to get that anymore. Back when being a furry meant gaming, you just had to go online and act like a colossal slut, but these days, even normies are taking over that territory with onlyfans and normalizing a highly sexual lifestyle. Furries then have to go beyond that, but that creates a massive cleft between actual furries who just draw and like having a personal mascot, and those who seek to get as far away from their normal life as possible, ie. rainbow huskies bathing in the attention of acting like an easy slut.

Like really, what are the options now? There is no way to gain organic exposure. The fandom isn't about a game, convention, or TV series anymore. The fandom isn't about anything, so there's no way to really get attention -because- you're a furry. If anything it's just a category of Twitter avatars at this point alongside anime and memes. That's ultimately the issue; the fandom is nothing but memories, and those clinging to it for identity are the most twisted of all. Most of my 'proper' furry friends from years ago havent gotten new art in years and actually focus on their real lives.

Once more, I just think the fandom is an escape for Americans with no proper future given the shit state of the country, and as everything else, that is then made into international issues because the US has monopoly on suffering. It's day and night finding yourself in a non-US furry circle compared to the cows I see posted on here. Unless they're creeps that just happen to be furries, they seem to be creeps because they're furries.


----------



## Minister Burroughs (Jul 12, 2020)

Cactus Wings said:


> Has always been the case, it's just getting harder to get that anymore. Back when being a furry meant gaming, you just had to go online and act like a colossal slut, but these days, even normies are taking over that territory with onlyfans and normalizing a highly sexual lifestyle. Furries then have to go beyond that, but that creates a massive cleft between actual furries who just draw and like having a personal mascot, and those who seek to get as far away from their normal life as possible, ie. rainbow huskies bathing in the attention of acting like an easy slut.
> 
> Like really, what are the options now? There is no way to gain organic exposure. The fandom isn't about a game, convention, or TV series anymore. The fandom isn't about anything, so there's no way to really get attention -because- you're a furry. If anything it's just a category of Twitter avatars at this point alongside anime and memes. That's ultimately the issue; the fandom is nothing but memories, and those clinging to it for identity are the most twisted of all. Most of my 'proper' furry friends from years ago havent gotten new art in years and actually focus on their real lives.
> 
> Once more, I just think the fandom is an escape for Americans with no proper future given the shit state of the country, and as everything else, that is then made into international issues because the US has monopoly on suffering. It's day and night finding yourself in a non-US furry circle compared to the cows I see posted on here. Unless they're creeps that just happen to be furries, they seem to be creeps because they're furries.


Escapism is a great way to explain it. It seems as if furries are in the same boat as weebs in that they're both disliked for liking something far and beyond and in a way that's not considered normal. They look for an escape, and they go way too far. Whereas dads have fantasy football and moms have their bridezillas or whatever, their failure-ridden sons have anime and furry shit. We need a war to ground things again.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jul 12, 2020)

Minister Burroughs said:


> We need a war to ground things again.


Most furries are mentally if not physically disabled and are therefore ineligible for the armed forces.


----------



## ExsanguinateHorizon (Jul 12, 2020)

titty skeleton said:


> Gay, straight, it doesn't matter. The fact you have a brightly colored animal person as your icon or you have "yiffy" or some shit in your display name paints you as an immediate target with a laundry list of stereotypes that make it exceptionally easy for anyone to fuck with you. People trolled and continue to troll furries cause they're extremely easy to get a rise out of and you instantly laser focus on calling them a dogfucker or whatever and they'll immediately go on the defensive to try and defend their interests. How do you beat this? Don't take the bait.



Like the completely manufactured drama where they drew their fursonas biting police/blue line flags or pride flags. People always make fun of political furry art because it looks fucking ridiculous, but they twisted it into 'alt right nazi trolls.' Then it became 'haha they're so mad lol we're reclaiming teeth and there's nothing you can do about it lol they're so phobic I'll only become more trans acab'

They legitimately don't understand how they're percieved by the average person and majorly project how 'not mad' they are


----------



## YayLasagna (Jul 12, 2020)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> Most furries are mentally if not physically disabled and are therefore ineligible for the armed forces.


You say that but half the furries I know are either vets or still in the military.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 12, 2020)

YayLasagna said:


> You say that but half the furries I know are either vets or still in the military.


It's bizarre how many military furs are out there.

The only explanation I've found through the years is that _a lot_ of them didn't have a lot of career opportunities leaving high school. So they had the choice of either enlisting and possibly driving a humvee if they were lucky, or NOT enlisting and _definitely_ piloting at grill at their local McD's. Pretty easy choice to make there.


----------



## [Redacted]-san (Jul 12, 2020)

One question, what's a burned furry? A furry that lit themselves on fire one time?


----------



## round robin (Jul 12, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> It's bizarre how many military furs are out there.
> 
> The only explanation I've found through the years is that _a lot_ of them didn't have a lot of career opportunities leaving high school. So they had the choice of either enlisting and possibly driving a humvee if they were lucky, or NOT enlisting and _definitely_ piloting at grill at their local McD's. Pretty easy choice to make there.


Bit of a PL but that's exactly how it was for me. Furries in the military are largely really weird/autistic and tend to be the laughing stocks of their units (especially if they make it known that they're a furry). Furries also tend to stay in the military forever because they're generally bad at decision making and the military is really good at making people not have to think for themselves.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 12, 2020)

Qajinima022 said:


> One question, what's a burned furry? A furry that lit themselves on fire one time?


These guys.

Long story short, prudes who turned out to be prophets.


----------



## camopattern (Jul 13, 2020)

Qajinima022 said:


> One question, what's a burned furry? A furry that lit themselves on fire one time?



JFC either lurk more before you join or learn to use google.



round robin said:


> Bit of a PL but that's exactly how it was for me. Furries in the military are largely really weird/autistic and tend to be the laughing stocks of their units (especially if they make it known that they're a furry). Furries also tend to stay in the military forever because they're generally bad at decision making and the military is really good at making people not have to think for themselves.



I've met two main kinds of military furs in my time, you have the kind you mentioned which are the butt of the unit and somehow they don't manage to die, sometimes gets a medical discharge or dishonorable one. Usually enlisted because they didn't have any other options and drawing yiff didn't work out for them. Then you have the other kind, the age 40+ furries who may or may not have dabbled in the fandom before joining the military and started being a functioning adult. When they finished active service they needed a coping mechanism and somehow dressing up in a dog costume helps them escape from reality.

But they're everywhere, there used to be an entire forum dedicated to military furs if I remember correctly.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Jul 13, 2020)

camopattern said:


> JFC either lurk more before you join or learn to use google.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not just a forum, apparently









						MILFurs - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia
					

archived 13 Jul 2020 05:19:02 UTC




					archive.vn


----------



## round robin (Jul 13, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Not just a forum, apparently
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really unfortunate name for them.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 13, 2020)

Cactus Wings said:


> Like really, what are the options now? There is no way to gain organic exposure. The fandom isn't about a game, convention, or TV series anymore. The fandom isn't about anything, so there's no way to really get attention -because- you're a furry.


The fandom has _never_ been about anything. If you read up on the history, it's always been about the aesthetics first. Anything that fit the aesthetic was then considered furry, regardless of subject matter. I've seen furries trying to appropriate Maus, for example. Contrary to related overlapping fandoms like Zootopia or My Little Pony, the broader furry fandom has never had any unifying work. It's a meta-fandom.

What happenend is that the fandom started as counterculture and as such started attracting the weirdos who wouldn't find an audience anywhere else. That's why the furry room sex-parties at sci-fi conventions eventually grew to the point they became their own conventions. And since the fandom is so completely decentralized, there has never been a concerted effort to push out the _really weird weirdos_. The Burnt Furs tried it but they were decentralized as well and since it was basically just a shouting match they got yelled out of the fandom.

Regardless, there was never a way to get attention _because_ you're a furry. That's why furry characters turn out to be such enormous eyesores half the time: it's people trying to be unique and draw attention, while swimming in a sea of misfits trying to do the same thing. Lady Gaga drew eyeballs when she first showed up by how flamboyantly she dressed because she was being compared to normies. Meanwhile, back in the late 2000s a furry character with the same look as Lady Gaga wouldn't have resulted in a single double take among the fandom.


----------



## ScatmansWorld (Jul 13, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Meanwhile, back in the late 2000s a furry character with the same look as Lady Gaga wouldn't have resulted in a single double take among the fandom.


So basically you’re saying the only way to turn heads in the furry fandom is to be a normie?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 13, 2020)

ScatmansWorld said:


> So basically you’re saying the only way to turn heads in the furry fandom is to be a normie?


Kind of.

Thing is, and stop me when this gets paradoxical, is furries gotta be as super special as possible, to the point where it's considered normal. But if you try to just be normal, you're mocked, or worse, tossed out.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jul 13, 2020)

Can I nominate AngelEars? She literally thinks she is Furry Jesus.
Angelears.deviantart.com/

She also gave all her retarded social media on her ToyHouse. Again, under AngelEars.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 13, 2020)

ScatmansWorld said:


> So basically you’re saying the only way to turn heads in the furry fandom is to be a normie?





Cuddly Pirate said:


> Kind of.
> 
> Thing is, and stop me when this gets paradoxical, is furries gotta be as super special as possible, to the point where it's considered normal. But if you try to just be normal, you're mocked, or worse, tossed out.


From what I can tell, there's a bit of a sweet spot.

If you look at popufur characters, a lot of them look surprisingly simple. The color schemes are going to be weird, but the furries who have the money to buy enough commissions from bigshot artists tend to have pretty vanilla characters because having them drawn by expensive artists is exclusive enough. Meanwhile, popufurs who _are_ artists tend to streamline their designs enough that the can draw them comfortably. Also, they tend to have a better grasp of color theory.

The practical upshot is that the real eyesores tend to be on the low end of popularity and funds. Either that or the owner of the character has a transformation kink or something like that.


----------



## Cat2 Emoji (Jul 13, 2020)

From what I've seen, the "normal enough" stuff seems to be the most popular for several reasons, though it largely boils down to the universal trend of simple, yet recognizable designs being the most effective.  Their fursona is essentially their brand, so they're going to want to have something that's relatively easy to draw and that can appeal to as broad of a base as possible without blending into the crowd too much either.

Generally speaking, fursonas exist as a vehicle for having eccentric fetish porn drawn and the porn is ultimately what they're all interested in at the end of the day.  If some furry finds a piece of fetish art that they would like more if not for the character depicted, then that's just wasted clout for the character's owner.  Keeping the character's design clean and simple minimizes those clout losses.  Getting art based in part off of what others would like to see happens a lot too.

All of that said, for furries, there is a very strong correlation between the amount of art (from popular artists) owned by someone and that person's popularity.  Throwing buckets of money at popular artists is honestly just about all that it takes to become popular in the fandom.  Even then though, the character's design is likely to become moderated some over time as it's drawn more.  A more complicated character means more time spent by the character owner explaining the design to artists, more chances for mistakes to be made by artists drawing it, and more pain endured by the artist drawing it.  It's ultimately in both parties' interest to have a less complicated design to work with.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jul 14, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> It's bizarre how many military furs are out there.
> 
> The only explanation I've found through the years is that _a lot_ of them didn't have a lot of career opportunities leaving high school. So they had the choice of either enlisting and possibly driving a humvee if they were lucky, or NOT enlisting and _definitely_ piloting at grill at their local McD's. Pretty easy choice to make there.



Probably an element of alpha male idealism too. Like somehow the military is going to turn them into a hardened warrior wolf-fox when mostly it's just a boring career with way too much bureaucracy.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 14, 2020)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Probably an element of alpha male idealism too. Like somehow the military is going to turn them into a hardened warrior wolf-fox when mostly it's just a boring career with way too much bureaucracy.


There are probably both sides of the coin at play here. While a good amount of military furs seem to be dom-wannabes, I've also seen _a lot_ of military turbo-subs with _*extremely*_ weird kinks.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jul 14, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I've also seen _a lot_ of military turbo-subs with _*extremely*_ weird kinks.


That's when they enjoy the bullying a lot more than they're supposed to.


----------



## Are-A-Ham-A-Key (Jul 15, 2020)

Miel67 said:


> Can I nominate AngelEars? She literally thinks she is Furry Jesus.
> Angelears.deviantart.com/
> 
> She also gave all her retarded social media on her ToyHouse. Again, under AngelEars.


I don't know despite the constant conflict with others over idiotic OC's, She seems relatively tame but I see why you would nominate her.


----------



## round robin (Jul 15, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I've also seen _a lot_ of military turbo-subs with _*extremely*_ weird kinks.


A gay friend once told me "there's no such thing as a top in the marines" and that rings very true from what I've seen.


----------



## Pizdec (Jul 15, 2020)

Welp, another furcon bites the dust for the year. 

https://twitter.com/FurFest/status/1283446293440929795 



			https://archive.vn/FasU6
		


Looks like Milo will have to find another floor to shit on.


----------



## Neil (Jul 16, 2020)

I may be late with this, but this furfag is charging up to_* $6800*_ for his commissions.


			https://twitter.com/Miles_DF/status/1281631606227247111
		





Here's the quality of this guy's work.


Spoiler

















I'm 90% sure this guy traces his art off 3d models. Like, he goes into Zbrush, makes a little rough sculpt, then traces over it and copies the lighting.
He never paints/renders out the fur/hair, it's always done in anime-style chunks. It looks like it came out of Fortnite or Overwatch.
I could almost understand him charging these prices if he had a hyper detailed style like Sakimichan or Dave Reposo or any of those Riot Games splash art artists, but no, he doesn't.
I'm not mad at him though, he's smart. The replies to this post are full of asskissing furfags willing to spend their tugboat bux on fox ass pics. He knows his market, and his market's too fucking stupid to see that they're paying almost 10 grand for this shit.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 16, 2020)

NeilBreenLover69 said:


> I may be late with this, but this furfag is charging up to_* $6800*_ for his commissions.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Miles_DF/status/1281631606227247111
> ...


Miles-DF is a well known meme among furries, due to his stupidly high prices and generic art. You're paying for the name that is all.

Also the replies are hilarious, especially coming from a shit ton of professional illustrators.


----------



## ExplosiveTeddybear (Jul 16, 2020)

Loads of furry artists stan Miles-DF whenever his prices come up. Standard clout chasing, he's a popular artist, I guess they hope replying and defending him will get his fans to trickle their way. The most annoying thing is that a lot of those artists have a way better price-quality balance. Actually drawing fur, not just using a blur tool on every colour layer, and they generally know how anatomy and perspective works better. But these are furries, they don't know how to spend their money, and will pay half a year's salary just to have one of the oldest artists' names in their gallery. 

He's a smart guy though, makes 6k+ a month through patreon, plus another 5k per commission/YCH once every 1-2months, and he only draws like, 10 things a month, half of which are naked variants, which are barely any extra work. Largely ignores the fandom otherwise, barely see him interact with anyone. Can't blame him for making a killing off of idiots. Will blame the idiots for being idiots though.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 16, 2020)

Isn't Miles-DF from some godforsaken Eastern European country, too? Just one of those commissions would set him comfortably for half a year.


----------



## Spooky Millepede (Jul 16, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Isn't Miles-DF from some godfosaken Eastern European country, too? Just one of those commissions would set him comfortably for half a year.


From the 5 seconds I used to look at Wikifur, he lives near Chelyabinsk, and even though most people don't know anything about that place except for that one meteor, I'm assuming he lives like a king


----------



## Lion (Jul 16, 2020)

not to mention he said it takes him 12 hours to finish one complete work. so he does the minimum for the biggest payout. most furries dream of that kind of shit


----------



## Saxxon (Jul 16, 2020)

NeilBreenLover69 said:


> I may be late with this, but this furfag is charging up to_* $6800*_ for his commissions.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Miles_DF/status/1281631606227247111
> ...


Furries are know for overpricing their shit, no surprise to anyone. So of course they are going to defend this, after all the market depends on making the poor fools feel that they didn't waste their money on art of his sparkle dog. Not gonna blame Miles tho, if you can make money off a few rich furfags why not?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 16, 2020)

Saxxon said:


> Furries are know for overpricing their shit, no surprise to anyone. So of course they are going to defend this, after all the market depends on making the poor fools feel that they didn't waste their money on art of his sparkle dog. Not gonna blame Miles tho, if you can make money off a few rich furfags why not?


Fuck, I would _learn_ to draw if I could make that sort of money that easy.


----------



## Mooger Meng (Jul 16, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Fuck, I would _learn_ to draw if I could make that sort of money that easy.


The real trick is making the art and _not_ getting tied up in the eldritch freakshow insanity that is the "community". Considering you're here, you've already got a leg up.

Fools and their money, man. Just sayin'.


----------



## That Damned Tiger (Jul 16, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Fuck, I would _learn_ to draw if I could make that sort of money that easy.



Me too.  Especially in these times.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 16, 2020)

GunStinger said:


> But these are furries, they don't know how to spend their money, and will pay half a year's salary just to have one of the oldest artists' names in their gallery.



My opinion on guys like this is similar to guys like Rob Liefeld, you can easily point out flaws in what they do, but if they get a lot of volume and actually deliver on time they're still better than absolute ripoff artists who may be better "artists" in some sense but don't do what they're paid to do.  This is more defending Liefeld than this particular guy though.

Still, for any paid occupation, word of mouth that mostly consists of "hey I wanted [thing] I paid [guy] to deliver [thing] and I got [thing] and I'm happy with [thing]" is better than some perfectionist who is sitting on two full years of undelivered shit.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 16, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Still, for any paid occupation, word of mouth that mostly consists of "hey I wanted [thing] I paid [guy] to deliver [thing] and I got [thing] and I'm happy with [thing]" is better than some perfectionist who is sitting on two full years of undelivered shit.


There is an unreasonable large number of furry artists sitting on two full years of undelivered shit.

I don't think it's perfectionism, though. For most of them it's procrastination, laziness, poor planning, or all three at once.


----------



## D.Va (Jul 17, 2020)

If a bay area cunt can make $120k a year writing fucking frontend javascript then I can't fault Miles for making half of that doing actual work. He's a grandmaster with at least 13 years of professional art under his belt, so I reckon it's fair he gets paid like one.

Though it should be known that fishing for whales with ridiculous prices is his modus operandi, and if nobody takes the bait he drops them to something more reasonable. He just wants to catch the eye of the few furry millionaires who want an exclusive piece from a household name before moving on to the masses.


----------



## Lion (Jul 17, 2020)

looks like someone’s calling jessefrost our for sexually assaulting them 



			https://twitter.com/frouzon/status/1283929778207121408?s=21
		



			http://archive.md/UHW9c
		


jesses response



			https://twitter.com/smollpinkcurl/status/1283971923454509056?s=21
		









						Jesse on Twitter: "… "
					

archived 17 Jul 2020 07:35:06 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## Jangarango (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry not to sidestep back to Miles-DF for a sec, but it always struck me weirdly how he handles the drama around him. Most relatively sensible people I know lock comments on things where they know they’re apt to get drama, but he never does. It’s always been attention-seeking in my eyes, because he’ll post a YCH and in the description say “if you’re interested, note me,” then leave comments unlocked and get hundreds, of not thousands, of comments where people are shocked at the price and then people swarm in to attack him, defend him, or publicly announce they’re “here for the drama.”

Like I know he’s entitled to allow comments on whatever he wants, but also he knows damn well what’ll happen and he invites it. Again, like someone who is attention-seeking.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 17, 2020)

Jangarango said:


> Sorry not to sidestep back to Miles-DF for a sec, but it always struck me weirdly how he handles the drama around him. Most relatively sensible people I know lock comments on things where they know they’re apt to get drama, but he never does. It’s always been attention-seeking in my eyes, because he’ll post a YCH and in the description say “if you’re interested, note me,” then leave comments unlocked and get hundreds, of not thousands, of comments where people are shocked at the price and then people swarm in to attack him, defend him, or publicly announce they’re “here for the drama.”
> 
> Like I know he’s entitled to allow comments on whatever he wants, but also he knows damn well what’ll happen and he invites it. Again, like someone who is attention-seeking.


I think it's less "attention seeking" and more "standard Slavic disregard for anything he doesn't care about". I personally don't remember Miles-DF initiating drama or getting into any shouting matches, after all. He just leaves the comments open because he doesn't care about the drama. If a whale decides to take the bait, he's fine with it. If not, he'll quietly drop the price and try again. It's actually a lot more professional than most high-profile furry artists.


----------



## Neil (Jul 17, 2020)

Jangarango said:


> Sorry not to sidestep back to Miles-DF for a sec, but it always struck me weirdly how he handles the drama around him. Most relatively sensible people I know lock comments on things where they know they’re apt to get drama, but he never does. It’s always been attention-seeking in my eyes, because he’ll post a YCH and in the description say “if you’re interested, note me,” then leave comments unlocked and get hundreds, of not thousands, of comments where people are shocked at the price and then people swarm in to attack him, defend him, or publicly announce they’re “here for the drama.”
> 
> Like I know he’s entitled to allow comments on whatever he wants, but also he knows damn well what’ll happen and he invites it. Again, like someone who is attention-seeking.


Well, he _is_ a furry. All 800 pages of this thread are a testament to their attention speaking behavior, after all.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Jul 17, 2020)

Saxxon said:


> Furries are know for overpricing their shit, no surprise to anyone. So of course they are going to defend this, after all the market depends on making the poor fools feel that they didn't waste their money on art of his sparkle dog. Not gonna blame Miles tho, if you can make money off a few rich furfags why not?



What cracks me up is that the furries defending him always bring up how much businesses and professionals pay to commission artists for advertising material and such.  This comparison tends to fall on its face when you consider that businesses and professionals, for the most part, aren't socially awkward 20-somethings wanting a picture of a big-tittied 9-tailed fox/dragon hybrid to jizz all over.  The demographics don't exactly line up well.


----------



## round robin (Jul 17, 2020)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> What cracks me up is that the furries defending him always bring up how much businesses and professionals pay to commission artists for advertising material and such.  This comparison tends to fall on its face when you consider that businesses and professionals, for the most part, aren't socially awkward 20-somethings wanting a picture of a big-tittied 9-tailed fox/dragon hybrid to jizz all over.  The demographics don't exactly line up well.


I've always loved that line of reasoning as well. If every semi-professional furry artist charged prices like that there'd be hardly any furry art at all and a *lot* fewer artists. Miles makes $500 an hour, but only if he can find gullible, rich suckers to con, these other artists have no chance.

The lack of understanding of supply and demand among high-profile furry artists is pretty astounding. That communist dogma doesn't add up so well when all the people you want to give you money are poorer than you.


----------



## billydero (Jul 17, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> The fandom has _never_ been about anything. If you read up on the history, it's always been about the aesthetics first. Anything that fit the aesthetic was then considered furry, regardless of subject matter. I've seen furries trying to appropriate Maus, for example. Contrary to related overlapping fandoms like Zootopia or My Little Pony, the broader furry fandom has never had any unifying work. It's a meta-fandom.
> 
> What happenend is that the fandom started as counterculture and as such started attracting the weirdos who wouldn't find an audience anywhere else. That's why the furry room sex-parties at sci-fi conventions eventually grew to the point they became their own conventions. And since the fandom is so completely decentralized, there has never been a concerted effort to push out the _really weird weirdos_. The Burnt Furs tried it but they were decentralized as well and since it was basically just a shouting match they got yelled out of the fandom.
> 
> Regardless, there was never a way to get attention _because_ you're a furry. That's why furry characters turn out to be such enormous eyesores half the time: it's people trying to be unique and draw attention, while swimming in a sea of misfits trying to do the same thing. Lady Gaga drew eyeballs when she first showed up by how flamboyantly she dressed because she was being compared to normies. Meanwhile, back in the late 2000s a furry character with the same look as Lady Gaga wouldn't have resulted in a single double take among the fandom.


this is just my viewpoint and really is just supported by my own observations, but personally I think what the fandom is about is narcissism.

You have a lot of people who want to be loved and famous and who are essentially screaming “look at me!“ With everything they do, and the fandom enables them to do that. A person makes a character, and they put enough effort and money into it they can become “beloved“.


round robin said:


> I've always loved that line of reasoning as well. If every semi-professional furry artist charged prices like that there'd be hardly any furry art at all and a *lot* fewer artists. Miles makes $500 an hour, but only if he can find gullible, rich suckers to con, these other artists have no chance.
> 
> The lack of understanding of supply and demand among high-profile furry artists is pretty astounding. That communist dogma doesn't add up so well when all the people you want to give you money are poorer than you.



I get that art is a matter of personal taste, but when you get up to $1000 for art of your dragon boning a wolf or whatever, it seems like a lot of money for something that’s so totally useless.

I know furries who blew a huge wad on art of a character they abandoned because they ‘don’t identify as that character anymore’,  or because their online mate hurt them and now all the porn of them together is too painful to look at. Quite a way to waste money.

and I know one furry artis who, after breaking up with her fiancée and having to move back in with the parents at 35, realized that all her possessions were reduced to like, 20 boxes and 16 of them were furry art she can’t unload on anyone.

I get that hobbies are expensive but with most others you could at least give the stuff away.


----------



## Fistbeard_McThunderaxe (Jul 17, 2020)

Some want to support artists they like, so the intentions are good.

Problem of price inflation with miles is that it'll lead to an army of uninspired great value clones. Nothing interesting will come from this and his influence will fizzle out as he gets lazier. He knows his legacy will be unremarkable so he's cashing in on warring factions while observing them fight.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jul 18, 2020)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> What cracks me up is that the furries defending him always bring up how much businesses and professionals pay to commission artists for advertising material and such.  This comparison tends to fall on its face when you consider that businesses and professionals, for the most part, aren't socially awkward 20-somethings wanting a picture of a big-tittied 9-tailed fox/dragon hybrid to jizz all over.  The demographics don't exactly line up well.



The important part of graphic artists is actually delivering content on time.

Please don't randomly take a mental health break.


----------



## Sintharia (Jul 18, 2020)

eternal dog mongler said:


> The important part of graphic artists is actually delivering content on time.
> 
> Please don't randomly take a mental health break.


Eh... mental health breaks aren't terrible. It's taking them, not communicating that you're taking them, and then trying to guilt your clients about it when they ask for a status update that's the actual problem.

But the breaks should also be like a vacation day, not a vacation six months to a year.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 18, 2020)

Kiwi Foxx apparently spoke out against someone making a sexual assault accusation. Makes a fake ass apology & donates to charity 

Archive


----------



## Pukebucket (Jul 18, 2020)

eternal dog mongler said:


> The important part of graphic artists is actually delivering content on time.
> 
> Please don't randomly take a mental health break.


Want to add to this but for those suffering from mental illness doing this line of work; if you absolutely _must _take a depression holiday, finish your backlog first and/or inform your commissioners of a delay of service_ immediately_ and offer to refund them in full if you cannot deliver the promised goods in time. Don't take the goddamn money and run only to come back later with excuses, regardless of what they might be.

Furthermore, "mental breakdown" usually translates to "unreliable as fuck" to customers regardless of how real it is for you in the moment. Using the old "unforeseen circumstances" statement (while not particularly transparent) can mean anything and is typically a more professional way of explaining why you might not be able to finish work for someone within a certain time frame. It still isn't _good_, since it's an admittance that you cannot deliver services within the time frame provided, but few people will push for details if you're in a strict professional relationship because it's not their fucking business.

Never cite mental health issues as a primary reason for why you can't work unless you have a close relationship with the commissioner and feel they can understand where you're coming from. While some people are willing to be sympathetic to such issues, many are not and consider time delays caused by depression, anxiety, or non-physical health issues as a cop-out or excuse to avoid delivering what was agreed upon. If you have a longstanding history of mental health problems that can last for months, you need to be prepared ahead of time for when that happens so that any disruption to your services can be resolved in a quick and efficient manner as possible.

90% of the posts on Artists' Beware are of artists getting into a depression slump and commissioners wondering what the fuck is going on. Get your ducks in a row while you are mentally capable so that, when you're unable to get out of bed for weeks, you can push a couple buttons and at least ensure that the people you're working with are getting their money back.

*Edit:* Before I get people crawling up my ass for being mean to people with mental health issues; I have that shit too and it's chronic. I just make goddamn sure to plan ahead for when it hits so people aren't left twisting in the wind.


----------



## Sintharia (Jul 18, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Kiwi Foxx apparently spoke out against someone making a sexual assault accusation. Makes a fake ass apology & donates to charity
> View attachment 1456180View attachment 1456181View attachment 1456183
> Archive


Kiwi Foxx deleted the statement re: victim blaming super fast, apparently, but other furries managed to screenshot it.







Tweet | Archive


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 18, 2020)

Pukebucket said:


> Want to add to this but for those suffering from mental illness doing this line of work; if you absolutely _must _take a depression holiday, finish your backlog first and/or inform your commissioners of a delay of service_ immediately_ and offer to refund them in full if you cannot deliver the promised goods in time. Don't take the goddamn money and run only to come back later with excuses, regardless of what they might be.
> [...]
> *Edit:* Before I get people crawling up my ass for being mean to people with mental health issues; I have that shit too and it's chronic. I just make goddamn sure to plan ahead for when it hits so people aren't left twisting in the wind.


Something that simply _cannot_ enter my head is how so many furry artists charge in advance.

Seriously, you're charging for a bespoke product, and unless you're dealing with a considerable initial investment in material (like fursuit makers), why the hell are you charging two, three, six months before getting started? Is it because you can't manage your personal finances and have been living hand-to-mouth ever since leaving your mom's basement? Yeah, it's probably that.


----------



## bigbombguy2222 (Jul 18, 2020)

Funny we're talking about kiwifox, since he and one of his friends are currently getting cancelled over a two year old drawing of his fursona. Apparently, the word 'ratchet' is racist, and using it for a dumb drawing is evil. Or something.



			https://twitter.com/ZillionRoss/status/1284255098021900288
		




			https://twitter.com/ZillionRoss/status/1284255099536044032
		


The sticker in question:


Spoiler: Tame, but still somewhat NSFW


----------



## round robin (Jul 18, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Something that simply _cannot_ enter my head is how so many furry artists charge in advance.
> 
> Seriously, you're charging for a bespoke service, and unless you're dealing with a considerable initial investment in material (like fursuit makers), why the hell are you charging two, three, six months before getting started? Is it because you can't manage your personal finances and have been living hand-to-mouth ever since leaving your mom's basement? Yeah, it's probably that.


It's irresponsibility on the artist's part a bit, but it's also the volatile nature of dealing with furries who are typically underage/autistic/broke/criminal and will gladly not pay for art once they're shown the final product. For every 1 artist that is unreliable there are 20 commissioners that are unreliable. It's just the market acting as intended but artists will often take advantage of it and commissioners are usually too lazy or shy to demand their money back after waiting for months/years.



Pukebucket said:


> *Edit:* Before I get people crawling up my ass for being mean to people with mental health issues;


Where do you think you are?


----------



## Pukebucket (Jul 18, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Something that simply _cannot_ enter my head is how so many furry artists charge in advance.
> 
> Seriously, you're charging for a bespoke service, and unless you're dealing with a considerable initial investment in material (like fursuit makers), why the hell are you charging two, three, six months before getting started? Is it because you can't manage your personal finances and have been living hand-to-mouth ever since leaving your mom's basement? Yeah, it's probably that.


A lot of artists prefer to be paid up front in partial at least because it's considered less likely they'll get fucked over by people scamming them if they're willing to put money in before the work is underway. Art scammers happen all the goddamn time, unfortunately; someone orders a commission, works out all the details, promises to pay, and later either makes excuses to delay payment or claims they'll totally pay after the work is done. Work gets done,  artist sends the art to the commissioner and the commissioner goes " cool, thanks!" and bails without paying. Most artists don't have the money or resources to blow on dragging scam commissioners into court over nonpayment, so scammers often get away with this shit, and furries forget scam callouts within the week unless the scammer is an idiot and uses the same contact info more than once.

Shit like this can be a major pain in the ass because of the amount of time wasted on something that generates no money; time that could've been spent taking another commission by someone who was actually willing to pay. It's not about initial investment for material, it's to ensure that they get paid for their work at all. A lot of scammers think art, as a "fun hobby", should be freely given just because they ask and they have no real respect for the time lost.

That's why the "pay first, get art later" system is in place.

Regarding art that takes months to complete; it depends on the complexity of the piece and how much art is being bought, and at what price. A lot of artists charge cheap to get quick stuff out fast, which is good for generating interest and getting more commissioners through regular uploads, so will take on wait lists in order to pump out, say, 15 icons in a batch going for $10. That can still take a couple of months to finish depending on how long they take and will only generate maybe $150 altogether; BUT there are more frequent uploads and they can take commissions from more people (who are often preferring to pay cheap), spreading word of mouth.

So artists will usually combine smaller commissioned works like that with one or two bigger, more expensive pieces for art slots; it takes more time but if you're trying to pay rent or utilities or buy groceries or pay for medical bills or whatever the fuck else you need money for it is critical in order to ensure a constant stream of money. It's why a lot of furry artists live communally; to share the workload and increase production for profit, and to balance the books so to speak.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 18, 2020)

I was talking about artists who open up a bunch of "slots", charge for them all in advance, then take six months to go through them, assuming they don't have to take a two-month "mental health break" or "self-care break" along the way.

It would seem to me that charging as soon as (or shortly before) you _start_ working on the commission would be a good way to avoid scammers, and it would result in fewer issues when having to refund people.


----------



## omori (Jul 18, 2020)

Sintharia said:


> Kiwi Foxx deleted the statement re: victim blaming super fast, apparently, but other furries managed to screenshot it.
> 
> View attachment 1456189View attachment 1456190
> 
> Tweet | Archive


Its all about favors for these people. For the record Jesse accepted wild_life’s initial “apology” and I dont recall seeing ever backtrack on her stance.


----------



## JarofDirt (Jul 18, 2020)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Its all about favors for these people. For the record Jesse accepted wild_life’s initial “apology” and I dont recall seeing ever backtrack on her stance.



Jesse backpedaled on that statement pretty hard after she started getting criticized for defending a zoophile. The timing of the apology and the fact she still has people blocked for criticizing her reeks of "plz stahp caling me out fur suportng a dogfuker gais, zoo is bad i swear "



 Link






Will add links/archives of Jesse's tweets if I can find them. She most likely deleted everything related to the wildlife incident in a panic to save face.


----------



## Fistbeard_McThunderaxe (Jul 18, 2020)

Autistic artists can't get shit done because they lack empathy and responsibility. Some are downright moronic with how they treat others. Avoid any artist with self-proclaimed autism.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jul 18, 2020)

D.Va said:


> If a bay area cunt can make $120k a year writing fucking frontend javascript then I can't fault Miles for making half of that doing actual work. He's a grandmaster with at least 13 years of professional art under his belt, so I reckon it's fair he gets paid like one.
> 
> Though it should be known that fishing for whales with ridiculous prices is his modus operandi, and if nobody takes the bait he drops them to something more reasonable. He just wants to catch the eye of the few furry millionaires who want an exclusive piece from a household name before moving on to the masses.


"Actual work".



It's his primary source of income, and his complaints are that he has to keep track of emails, reading them, transferring money, accounting for it. How the fuck does this dude do taxes? Throw $500 at some ruski to do it for him? It's absurd how many "industry people" are in the replies congratulating him, when he's a literal manchild just not wanting to deal with having to satisfy people.

He sits somewhere in a bunker in Russia, drawing all day because he lacks the capacity for social interaction, and is rewarded by people who have worked, networked, and grinded their way to make 1/5 as much as him in a San Fran game studio, which they'd consider the high-end of drawing for money.

Remember WolfyNail? And how he quit the fandom to get a 'real' job, only to come crawling back once he realized nobody pays 1/10 to someone with only furry porn for a portfolio? I swear furries love to jerk off to thoughts of 'the industry', yet fail to realize that a proper artist job is worlds apart from drawing dog dicks for money, which is also its own universe, where reasonable people laugh all the way to the bank as they charge +35% extra for each kilo of imaginary mass.

There is literally no way to justify this, especially given his own tweets. Get a fucking manager. Pay them $18 an hour, 40 hours a week and that's still not even a fraction of one commission. He doesn't want to work because work is work, and he's being rewarded with asspats by actual professionals with art degrees. Fucking absurd.


----------



## Spooky Millepede (Jul 18, 2020)

JarofDirt said:


> Jesse backpedaled on that statement pretty hard after she started getting criticized for defending a zoophile. The timing of the apology and the fact she still has people blocked for criticizing her reeks of "plz stahp caling me out fur suportng a dogfuker gais, zoo is bad i swear "
> View attachment 1456761 Link
> View attachment 1456698View attachment 1456724
> 
> Will add links/archives of Jesse's tweets if I can find them. She most likely deleted everything related to the wildlife incident in a panic to save face.


All this is really well timed with the fact she recently gave Majira Strawberry a fursuit head, obviously for clout, and people are saying she ripped off another maker's style.

 Archive


Not only is she blocking anybody that criticizes the suit,

but she's blocking anybody that thinks that she's still an asshole or that Frouzon forgiving her doesn't absolve her from the actions or the other accusations against her. Frouzon's tweet
 
Also, unrelated but kinda funny.


Spoiler: A real Elizabeth Warren


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 18, 2020)

Spooky Millepede said:


> All this is really well timed with the fact she recently gave Majira Strawberry a fursuit head, obviously for clout, and people are saying she ripped off another maker's style.
> 
> View attachment 1455869 Archive
> View attachment 1455871
> ...


How do you copy a fursuit head? Don't they have like, some sort of guidelines on how to make a head or some shit?

By the way, I hate having to see that Jesse's fucking fursuit head. Don't go to 9chan's fur board. It's bad. It's really fucking bad.


----------



## Spooky Millepede (Jul 18, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> How do you copy a fursuit head? Don't they have like, some sort of guidelines on how to make a head or some shit?
> 
> By the way, I hate having to see that Jesse's fucking fursuit head. Don't go to 9chan's fur board. It's bad. It's really fucking bad.


From what I read, she fixed up a friend's OneEyedDoe suit, and copied stuff like a resin base and shit. I'm seeing a lot of talk about her stealing other styles and art. I really hope this continues, she literally is blocking all the drama away and not facing it at all.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 18, 2020)

Spooky Millepede said:


> she literally is blocking all the drama away and not facing it at all


Ironically more sensible than confronting it.


----------



## Rukario (Jul 18, 2020)

bigbombguy2222 said:


> Funny we're talking about kiwifox, since he and one of his friends are currently getting cancelled over a two year old drawing of his fursona. Apparently, the word 'ratchet' is racist, and using it for a dumb drawing is evil. Or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the main character of the Playstation-exclusive platformer series seems to have a racist name. Yet the one doing the cancelling - PIBBLEBITCH - uses the word "Nigga" in one of their tweets.
https://twitter.com/PIBBLEBITCH/status/1284167020632854529


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Jul 19, 2020)

Rukario said:


> So the main character of the Playstation-exclusive platformer series seems to have a racist name. Yet the one doing the cancelling - PIBBLEBITCH - uses the word "Nigga" in one of their tweets.
> https://twitter.com/PIBBLEBITCH/status/1284167020632854529


She's black.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jul 19, 2020)

Rukario said:


> So the main character of the Playstation-exclusive platformer series seems to have a racist name. Yet the one doing the cancelling - PIBBLEBITCH - uses the word "Nigga" in one of their tweets.
> https://twitter.com/PIBBLEBITCH/status/1284167020632854529


I read through her tweets, just to get an idea of what her general thought process is. (She’s insane, obviously)
 After scrolling through what must have easily been dozens of them, I realized I had only gone back _fifteen hours.   _
Everything from a rant about flinging feces at people who misgender “them,” complaining about the last few weeks being the hardest of her life to multiple posts of terrible furry art and pictures of dogs, strewn in with endless retweets. 
That’s not even a full days worth, Jesus.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Jul 19, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> I read through her tweets, just to get an idea of what her general thought process is. (She’s insane, obviously)
> After scrolling through what must have easily been dozens of them, I realized I had only gone back _fifteen hours.   _
> Everything from a rant about flinging feces at people who misgender “them,” complaining about the last few weeks being the hardest of her life to multiple posts of terrible furry art and pictures of dogs, strewn in with endless retweets.
> That’s not even a full days worth, Jesus.


Pibblebitch's general thought process:

"Nasfk is a rapist and an abuser of the worst kind!"
*two days later*
"How dare you, another one of his victims, make claims of him raping and abusing you! Fuck you! RAGE!"


----------



## camopattern (Jul 19, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Pibblebitch's general thought process:
> 
> "Nasfk is a rapist and an abuser of the worst kind!"
> *two days later*
> "How dare you, another one of his victims, make claims of him raping and abusing you! Fuck you! RAGE!"



The only thing pibblebitch has done since George floyds death is scream about how everyone is racist over any tiny little thing she can twist into being a racist comment. She's doing nothing but victimizing herself for clout. 

She's a psychopath at best.


----------



## false prophet medea (Jul 20, 2020)

Can anyone at all dig up the receipts of Jesse claiming making a male form of her fursuit and giving it top scars made her trans? I’m seeing a lot of people bring it up as a telling incident but no receipts. Distinctly remember it happening though.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Jul 20, 2020)

false prophet medea said:


> Can anyone at all dig up the receipts of Jesse claiming making a male form of her fursuit and giving it top scars made her trans? I’m seeing a lot of people bring it up as a telling incident but no receipts. Distinctly remember it happening though.



Same here.  It was either a suit or a character sheet, but I do remember it.


----------



## Glowie (Jul 21, 2020)

Old Zachary is up his knees defending fluffz on twatter he posted his face in public and his new handle is
Pup Typhoon 



His face



I love how pedophile show their intellect, meanwhile enjoy gaze of Zachary


----------



## Pukebucket (Jul 21, 2020)

Glowie said:


> Old Zachary is up his knees defending fluffz on twatter he posted his face in public and his new handle is
> Pup Typhoon
> View attachment 1462778
> His face
> ...


I really appreciate calling these full frontal, bottom-up, staring-deadeyed-into-the-camera selfies "Gaze of (name here)". The atmosphere they give off is too intimate to be called boring shit like "mugshot selfies"; I feel like I'm looking up at this creep's face after sucking on his belly button or something.

I don't know why so many pedophiles like to take pics of themselves at this angle, it's the most unflattering shot you can possibly make. Maybe to illustrate what some poor kid is going to see when he goes to visit the "twelve-year-old girlfriend" he met online for the first time IRL?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 21, 2020)

Pukebucket said:


> I really appreciate calling these full frontal, bottom-up, staring-deadeyed-into-the-camera selfies "Gaze of (name here)". The atmosphere they give off is too intimate to be called boring shit like "mugshot selfies"; I feel like I'm looking up at this creep's face after sucking on his belly button or something.
> 
> I don't know why so many pedophiles like to take pics of themselves at this angle, it's the most unflattering shot you can possibly make. Maybe to illustrate what some poor kid is going to see when he goes to visit the "twelve-year-old girlfriend" he met online for the first time IRL?


Maybe, since the stereotype for young children is them sucking their thumbs, the pedos are actively trying to make themselves look like human thumbs.

Wild guess but that's all I got, man.


----------



## logintoilet (Jul 22, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Maybe, since the stereotype for young children is them sucking their thumbs, the pedos are actively trying to make themselves look like human thumbs.
> 
> Wild guess but that's all I got, man.



It's the "bend over" view


----------



## Pizdec (Jul 24, 2020)

So SpottyJaguar, despite the previous controversy they dealt with, is planning to post cub/"teen" content to InkBunny





Remember gais, we can't be mad cause they're trying to "Teach us Empathy with Kink"


----------



## RubberbandMan (Jul 24, 2020)

NeilBreenLover69 said:


> I may be late with this, but this furfag is charging up to_* $6800*_ for his commissions.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Miles_DF/status/1281631606227247111
> ...


I found this tweet thread about how it's apparently okay to do this shit.
https://twitter.com/kortizart/status/1282208106714238976 (archive)
Also, I would like to add how his motherfucker *never * knows how to actually do fur fucking right.


----------



## Lion (Jul 24, 2020)

RubberbandMan said:


> I found this tweet thread about how it's apparently okay to do this shit.
> https://twitter.com/kortizart/status/1282208106714238976 (archive)
> Also, I would like to add how his motherfucker *never * knows how to actually do fur fucking right.


everything he renders is smooth and plastic


----------



## who dare wins? (Jul 24, 2020)

Glowie said:


> Old Zachary is up his knees defending fluffz on twatter he posted his face in public and his new handle is
> Pup Typhoon
> View attachment 1462778
> His face
> ...


keep in mind this person then hired a person on telegram to dox the owner of one of the groups whom exposed him, and its admins as well. lets say the person hired went full fucking retard in the chatroom of the people who exposed pup typhoon and proceeded to get banned


----------



## Glowie (Jul 24, 2020)

who dare wins? said:


> keep in mind this person then hired a person on telegram to dox the owner of one of the groups whom exposed him, and its admins as well. lets say the person hired went full fucking retard in the chatroom of the people who exposed pup typhoon and proceeded to get banned




What do you expect from a autistic tryhard? Like a good sociopath, Zachary Zwart tried bribes, gaslighting and repeating same lines he used on Twitter and then proceeded to try to be one of cool kids and failed at that too.


----------



## who dare wins? (Jul 24, 2020)

Glowie said:


> What do you expect from a autistic tryhard? Like a good sociopath, Zachary Zwart tried bribes, gaslighting and repeating same lines he used on Twitter and then proceeded to try to be one of cool kids and failed at that too.


im legit surprised he hasn't been kicked out of the fandom, let alone even arrested yet


----------



## Neil (Jul 24, 2020)

RubberbandMan said:


> I found this tweet thread about how it's apparently okay to do this shit.
> https://twitter.com/kortizart/status/1282208106714238976 (archive)
> Also, I would like to add how his motherfucker *never * knows how to actually do fur fucking right.


This person's so hellbent on defending Miles they're even willing to overlook him (probably) drawing cub or loli just to prove their point that it's okay to charge this much for art that's probably traced from z-brush sculpts.


----------



## Rukario (Jul 24, 2020)

NeilBreenLover69 said:


> This person's so hellbent on defending Miles they're even willing to overlook him (probably) drawing cub or loli just to prove their point that it's okay to charge this much for art that's probably traced from z-brush sculpts.
> View attachment 1469624


Most furries will never stop defending their icon no matter what. Its that sort of pigheadedness which leads to few challenges to popufurs, even those featured on KF.


----------



## Cat2 Emoji (Jul 24, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> So SpottyJaguar, despite the previous controversy they dealt with, is planning to post cub/"teen" content to InkBunny
> View attachment 1469488
> 
> Remember gais, we can't be mad cause they're trying to "Teach us Empathy with Kink"


Spotty has been someone I've been kind of keeping tabs on since the tail end of 2017, so watching them descend from "I can't manage a queue for shit" to "I want to draw underage characters fucking, bestiality, and a whole host of other awful things that even other furries are repulsed by" has been quite amusing for me.  I forget if their queue management has been brought up before since it's a lot less interesting than their current affairs, but I want to run over it anyways since I personally enjoyed following it.

I think it was around December 2017 when I first caught wind of them taking on new work faster than they were finishing the art they already owed.  I believe around April of 2018, they addressed it publicly, naturally doing so through announcing that they're open for more commissions!  What better way to address having more work than you can handle than by giving yourself even more work? 
Looks like their announcement is still up on their FA too.  Can't archive it as it's marked NSFW.  Will leave a link, screencap of the description, and the image itself in its place.



			https://www.furaffinity.net/view/27019156/
		



Spoiler: Screencaps of the above link, NSFW











I don't recall the exact amount of items they had in their queue at the time, but I remember it being in the ballpark of 60+ pieces of owed art.  2018 was a very unproductive year for them and barely any of those owed pieces got finished then.  I do not recall whether or not you had to pay before you'd get listed in the queue, but that's probably still in their ToS somewhere.

I wish I saved these, but around late 2018 and early 2019, Spotty would offer streamed sketch commissions (usually just a simple bust) for a much higher rate than the usual.  With these, you would be getting a finished piece within 24 hours of claiming the slot, but you were also paying two to three times more than you'd otherwise pay.  At their zenith, I believe bust sketches were $100 (vs. the usual $35ish) and full body sketches were $250 (vs. the usual $75ish).  I'm probably wrong on the normal prices, but they're close enough.  I believe the idea behind these was that Spotty was no longer getting much money from idiots wanting in on their hell queue, so monetizing the ability to skip the queue was the next option in line.  At first, these slots would sell within mere minutes, though over time, they'd take longer and longer to fill.

While the listings for the openings are long-since gone, I've got a cached link preview from discord that I found.



Spoiler: $250 for a sketch that skips their queue









Past that point, I didn't follow their queue too much.  This is both because not much interesting was happening with it and because the spotlight had shifted to how Spotty had decided to have their work become a bit more risqué.  As such, I'm taking this as an opportunity to check out where their queue is now, so you'll be learning with me here.  Link to their queue on trello (and archive) linked here:


			https://trello.com/b/QdQIjbjn/spottyjaguar-queue-nsfw
		

https://archive.md/NaufK
While not as long as it used to be, it sure isn't that much smaller for two years worth of work.  Also of note is they've got a "Fast-Track" tab added too that is separate from their "Backlog".  I can only assume that this is from people who were at one point in the "Backlog", but were dumb enough to pay Spotty even more money just so they can get their art after 3 years instead of 4.  Bravo

Also, a link to their personal site and the commission info on it.  I enjoy how the first item in the FAQ is over why their art is so expensive.


			https://www.spottyjaguar.com/commissions.php
		

https://archive.md/oRQPJ
Overall, it's about where I expected it to be.  I wonder how many more years it will take for them to clear it.  Also wew this post was a lot longer than I intended


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 24, 2020)

CatKing said:


> Also, a link to their personal site and the commission info on it.  I enjoy how the first item in the FAQ is over why their art is so expensive.
> 
> 
> https://www.spottyjaguar.com/commissions.php
> ...


I'll give you this: they know the principles of supply and demand. Including artificially limiting supply.

Great post overall, though. It really hammers home how terrible furry artists are at managing their finances. How long do you think it will take for them to announce they're in financial dire straits?


----------



## Cat2 Emoji (Jul 24, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I'll give you this: they know the principles of supply and demand. Including artificially limiting supply.
> 
> Great post overall, though. It really hammers home how terrible furry artists are at managing their finances. How long do you think it will take for them to announce they're in financial dire straits?


While they've never leaned too hard into it yet that I can recall, they have talked about it as early as the March 2018 patreon post that gets linked to in their April 2018 commission opening.  

Now for it being used as the focus instead of just being a side note, I don't feel as in tune with my spottyjaguar lore as I'd need to be to make a good guess on when.  I would need to look more at their journals and patreon posts and stuff, but I feel like they've got enough of a support network IRL that barring some catastrophe, they won't need to actually make much money to get by.  I think that they'd resort to E-begging either once such a catastrophe happens or once they run out of options for milking their clients' wallets dry.  That said, I'm sure it's a card they're already playing to sell people on the idea of getting a "Fast-Track" slot (assuming that I'm correct in what they are).


----------



## Mikoyan (Jul 24, 2020)

RubberbandMan said:


> Also, I would like to add how his motherfucker *never * knows how to actually do fur fucking right.



Between him and guys like twinkle-sez being Russian and having similar 'fuck it fur is hard, just smooth shade everything' inclinations, I've taken to calling that "Soviet style" furry art.

If he can get nigh on seven grand for a commission good for him, but I'm still gonna say it's shit value for money for a dude who can't put any texture in his pics.


----------



## SauceGoat (Jul 24, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> So SpottyJaguar, despite the previous controversy they dealt with, is planning to post cub/"teen" content to InkBunny
> View attachment 1469488
> 
> Remember gais, we can't be mad cause they're trying to "Teach us Empathy with Kink"



This is his wife/partner (Molten Gold, incest-illustrator extraordinaire) or whatever's opinion on this newest situation & cub/underage porn and how it makes her "really happy" when "done right":
 
https://twitter.com/MoltenGoldArt/status/1284296574881927168
http://archive.md/Egf3W

Here's another tweet of hers from not long before saying how she "sometimes wishes she was normal" and, you know, not obsessed with stuff like incest so people wouldn't want to avoid her and Spotty (her and Spotty sometimes refer to each other as dad and daughter btw, for anyone who didn't know; it's in their Twitter bios):

https://twitter.com/MoltenGoldArt/status/1283880870680682496
http://archive.md/d8bQp

Spotty's Twitter is locked down currently, but I'd guess going off of those previous journals and postings of his that he'd try to use a similar defense for wanting to make cub porn and claim that his psychiatrist fully supports him.


----------



## Toma (Jul 24, 2020)

CatKing said:


> Spotty has been someone I've been kind of keeping tabs on since the tail end of 2017, so watching them descend from "I can't manage a queue for shit" to "I want to draw underage characters fucking, bestiality, and a whole host of other awful things that even other furries are repulsed by" has been quite amusing for me.  I forget if their queue management has been brought up before since it's a lot less interesting than their current affairs, but I want to run over it anyways since I personally enjoyed following it.
> 
> I think it was around December 2017 when I first caught wind of them taking on new work faster than they were finishing the art they already owed.  I believe around April of 2018, they addressed it publicly, naturally doing so through announcing that they're open for more commissions!  What better way to address having more work than you can handle than by giving yourself even more work?
> Looks like their announcement is still up on their FA too.  Can't archive it as it's marked NSFW.  Will leave a link, screencap of the description, and the image itself in its place.
> ...


Furries scamming other furries? Say it ain't so


----------



## Neko GF (Jul 24, 2020)

Pros of dating known deviant @sparkx_x_x: 

https://twitter.com/Sparx_x_x/status/1286750392030597121 (Archive) 

Cons: Completely unappealing to anyone who isn't a deviant and/ or expecting any form of productivity from sparkx.


----------



## Pizdec (Jul 24, 2020)

SauceGoat said:


> This is his wife/partner (Molten Gold, incest-illustrator extraordinaire) or whatever's opinion on this newest situation & cub/underage porn and how it makes her "really happy" when "done right":
> View attachment 1470344 View attachment 1470345
> https://twitter.com/MoltenGoldArt/status/1284296574881927168
> http://archive.md/Egf3W
> ...


They have a "son"





I'd like to think I'm not superior, but a decent fucking human being by not being into rape, incest, pedophilia, and beastiality/zoophilia.


----------



## Pukebucket (Jul 24, 2020)

SauceGoat said:


> This is his wife/partner (Molten Gold, incest-illustrator extraordinaire) or whatever's opinion on this newest situation & cub/underage porn and how it makes her "really happy" when "done right":
> View attachment 1470344 View attachment 1470345
> https://twitter.com/MoltenGoldArt/status/1284296574881927168
> http://archive.md/Egf3W
> ...


I've said everything I need to about using art therapy for dealing with sexual trauma here, but I think it's also relevant with regards to Molten and Spotty. It's very possible that they started out using art therapy as a recommended means by their therapists for getting over trauma in an introspective manner and they found it beneficial for analyzing it that way, but it is very easy to take it too far and go from discovering personal associations with fear and other emotional associations, to outright fetishizing extremely unhealthy habits and ideals in the process.

Some people experience sexual arousal and orgasm during incidents such as traumatic rape or injurious bodily harm. This is oftentimes a physical response to extreme emotional and psychological stress or shock, not actually the result of a genuine desire to be raped or harmed. Exploring those feelings in order to move past them and put them behind you is important, but many people end up sexualizing these feelings because they found them physically pleasurable or emotionally cathartic somehow, even involuntarily. This does not mean what happened to them is good or healthy, just that their fear response is associated with sexual stimuli.

This is where you get people who are victims of emotionally and sexually abusive relationships who seek out the same stimuli from other partners. It develops as an addictive behavior, even if it's harmful to them. Eventually, like any repeated stimuli, doing the same thing over and over loses the same sense of psychological reward so they need to go to more and more extreme measures in order to get the same level of physical or emotional response.

I remember when Molten and Spotty first started getting into the incest shit, but claimed that it didn't mean they supported IRL incest or underage content at all and Molten claimed they'd never make it part of their body of work because they said it didn't interest them.

Now it is, and they're still pretending this isn't an escalation because "it's just art and fantasy". This is a serious red flag that this is going to continue to escalate well beyond the purview of art, and the fact Molten and Spotty are distancing themselves from online venues where their activities can be easily documented and witnessed is frankly worrying. I understand wanting to avoid harassment from others, but the harassment is explicitly stemming from the fact that they are claiming that what their doing is still beneficial to themselves and others purely because it feels good. This is the tipping point to where things begin to get dangerous.




Pizdec said:


> They have a "son"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technically Skott is the "son" of Spotty, and the "dunkle" of Molten or some shit. Molten is the sub in the relationship, Skott is... idk, a switch? And Diallo/Spotty is dom.

I wonder how all these people wound up with the exact same fetishes. Almost as if relationships with massive power imbalances tend to skew towards the interests and fixations of the "dominant" party.


----------



## Baphomet_Chan (Jul 25, 2020)

false prophet medea said:


> The concept behind it is a combination of two ideas.
> 1. Trans people shouldn’t have to “earn” their pronouns through good behavior
> 2. A person being a miserable abhorrent disgusting piece of shit doesn’t make them less or not trans. Acknowledging that horrible people can be trans (using the wrong pronouns implies that they’re not) is important. Letting horrific trans people exist and not just “good ones” is preferable to disowning them.


Well, I hope that those pronouns were worth that really long prison sentence the person is going to get.


----------



## camopattern (Jul 26, 2020)

Pukebucket said:


> I've said everything I need to about using art therapy for dealing with sexual trauma here, but I think it's also relevant with regards to Molten and Spotty. It's very possible that they started out using art therapy as a recommended means by their therapists for getting over trauma in an introspective manner and they found it beneficial for analyzing it that way, but it is very easy to take it too far and go from discovering personal associations with fear and other emotional associations, to outright fetishizing extremely unhealthy habits and ideals in the process.
> 
> Some people experience sexual arousal and orgasm during incidents such as traumatic rape or injurious bodily harm. This is oftentimes a physical response to extreme emotional and psychological stress or shock, not actually the result of a genuine desire to be raped or harmed. Exploring those feelings in order to move past them and put them behind you is important, but many people end up sexualizing these feelings because they found them physically pleasurable or emotionally cathartic somehow, even involuntarily. This does not mean what happened to them is good or healthy, just that their fear response is associated with sexual stimuli.
> 
> ...



This is the incessant problem with the furry fandom in general though. Those fetishes become outright paraphilia, and instead of them being told hey you're a sick fuck, they're _embraced in the fandom._ They can easily find others who think the same way and have the same paraphilias because furries will do nothing to kick them out. 

People end up with these fetishes and paraphilia because they are exposed and communicate with others who don't object to it. The zoosadist saga is proof of that, when you get a bunch of them in one room they all encourage and support each other's sickness. The moment you take them out of that environment and stick them in prison they might only then learn it's fucked up. I hate using the word enable but that's exactly how these get to this level.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 26, 2020)

camopattern said:


> This is the incessant problem with the furry fandom in general though. Those fetishes become outright paraphilia, and instead of them being told hey you're a sick fuck, they're _embraced in the fandom._ They can easily find others who think the same way and have the same paraphilias because furries will do nothing to kick them out.
> 
> People end up with these fetishes and paraphilia because they are exposed and communicate with others who don't object to it. The zoosadist saga is proof of that, when you get a bunch of them in one room they all encourage and support each other's sickness. The moment you take them out of that environment and stick them in prison they might only then learn it's fucked up. I hate using the word enable but that's exactly how these get to this level.


The sick fucks are split into two general categories:

One are guys like Snakething: they know they're fucked up, they can see exactly how they got to where they are, and they don't give a fuck. It's all fun and games for them. They enable other sick fucks because the more people sharing their insane kink, the more fapping material they have. They're disgusting, but at least they're easy to identify and understand. If you confront them, they usually offer some token resistance for the sake of plausible deniability before admitting it, or they ignore/change the subject.

The other group also know they're fucked up, but they have rationalized their outlandish paraphilia to such a level they're in complete _denial_ that it's weird. Since they have rationalized it, they often have very arbitrary limits on what they say they like, to the point of having single-subject sexualities. If you confront them about it, they get _very_ angry. Those are the pedo _cub_ lovers, babyfurs, diaper freaks, goremonglers and dogfuckers who come out of the woodwork to defend their kink whenever there's any sort of public controversy about it.

I honestly cannot understand how the second group works. The sheer mental gymnastics necessary to excuse their _incredibly specific_ "women in formal clothing farting in office spaces" kink (I've seen that one in the wild...) are world-class. Even the Russian judge would have to give them a 9.5 on their _"and this is why cardiophilia is perfectly normal"_  floor routine.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 26, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I honestly cannot understand how the second group works. The sheer mental gymnastics necessary to excuse their _incredibly specific_ "women in formal clothing farting in office spaces" kink (I've seen that one in the wild...) are world-class. Even the Russian judge would have to give them a 9.5 on their _"and this is why cardiophilia is perfectly normal"_  floor routine.



I really only separate them into two important categories.  People with fucked up fetishes, shit like "getting vored by fox with huge tits transforming into a plane" (and yes this exists) which is absolutely bizarre and crazy but also completely harmless.  And people who harm others.  Snakething, Kero, that kind.  And those need to die outright.


----------



## FrickleMyPickle (Jul 26, 2020)

SauceGoat said:


> This is his wife/partner (Molten Gold, incest-illustrator extraordinaire) or whatever's opinion on this newest situation & cub/underage porn and how it makes her "really happy" when "done right":
> View attachment 1470344 View attachment 1470345
> https://twitter.com/MoltenGoldArt/status/1284296574881927168
> http://archive.md/Egf3W
> ...



I mean, yes, she's right that no one can know what a person gets from exploring questionable things in fiction, and that fiction _is_ fiction, and that making broad, sweeping judgments about a person's character and deciding whether or not they're a real life monster solely based on a drawing they like is its own issue.

On the other hand, if you're openly advertising yourself as "The incest artist", everyone's immediate impression is going to be that you're a freak and they're probably not wrong.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jul 26, 2020)

camopattern said:


> They can easily find others who think the same way and have the same paraphilias because furries will do nothing to kick them out.


Adding to that, if you DO say something against the paraphilia or portions thereof, you will get a mob baying for _your_ removal from furry events in general.
In other words:


Corn Flakes said:


> If you confront them about it, they get _very_ angry. Those are the pedo _cub_ lovers, babyfurs, diaper freaks, goremonglers and dogfuckers who come out of the woodwork to defend their kink whenever there's any sort of public controversy about it.


----------



## Pukebucket (Jul 26, 2020)

camopattern said:


> This is the incessant problem with the furry fandom in general though. Those fetishes become outright paraphilia, and instead of them being told hey you're a sick fuck, they're _embraced in the fandom._ They can easily find others who think the same way and have the same paraphilias because furries will do nothing to kick them out.
> 
> People end up with these fetishes and paraphilia because they are exposed and communicate with others who don't object to it. The zoosadist saga is proof of that, when you get a bunch of them in one room they all encourage and support each other's sickness. The moment you take them out of that environment and stick them in prison they might only then learn it's fucked up. I hate using the word enable but that's exactly how these get to this level.


Yeah, absolutely. Especially for some of these weirdos who were conditioned into liking this shit from childhood and/or early puberty, by a third party or simple exposure through personal exploration. There is something to be said about fetishes that are harmful but develop from genuine inability to understand why due to upbringing and circumstance. A lot of child molesters started out as children who were molested, but were also raised in an environment that was either apathetic, disbelieving, didn't talk about, or actively encouraged the abuse, so they see that sort of thing as normal and anyone against it as just "ideologically different" or "suppressing their personality"; because, to them, if there was anything actually wrong with it then someone else surely would've stopped it from happening to them when they were children. They survived it, so surely it can't be_ that _bad, right?

(It's a similar mentality to some people who regularly beat their kids as a disciplinary measure for perceived fuckups; there's a strong sentiment among parents who grew up with frequent corporal punishment that it somehow isn't bad, because they have the idea that they "turned out fine"; this assumption being built on the notion that your parent managing to not kill you with a belt somehow means that the way they chose to raise you is automatically correct or warranted. Call me a bleeding heart but if someone grew up getting beaten for making simple mistakes that all children are prone to as part of their natural development or general ignorance, and still think it's a good idea to beat their own kids later for making the same mistakes instead of trying to direct them first, then I'd say they didn't "turn out fine" at all.

Nothing short of your child threatening to stab or rape another person or family pet should warrant a grown-ass adult beating them into the pavement, and even then I'd recommend just getting them committed for a while to find out what the fuck is wrong with them instead.)

Additionally, there are some people who make their sexual interests and fetishes an entire facet of their personality. This is where you get people claiming there's shit like "pedosexuals" or "zoosexuals" and other nonsense like that; because their specific kinks make up so much of their personality and life goals to the point that it's a major part of their identity, and they feel they are unable to disconnect from that aspect of themselves without losing a part of themselves in the process, so they assume it's a legit sexual orientation rather than just an obsessive fixation.



Got2Hands said:


> I mean, yes, she's right that no one can know what a person gets from exploring questionable things in fiction, and that fiction _is_ fiction, and that making broad, sweeping judgments about a person's character and deciding whether or not they're a real life monster solely based on a drawing they like is its own issue.
> 
> On the other hand, if you're openly advertising yourself as "The incest artist", everyone's immediate impression is going to be that you're a freak and they're probably not wrong.


Fiction is fiction and there is something to be said about art and media created to explore other narratives and ideas to better understand them, even if it's just to know what to watch out for. I think you can absolutely write stories and novels from the perspective of a child molester or a zoophile or whatever that can have some value as an exploratory work, especially from a psychological standpoint.

However, Molten and Spotty are not writing or creating art from the standpoint of depicting that shit for any purpose other than to have jerk-off material and to provide it for others who are into incest or child porn or beastiality. This is a major problem actually because, as much as they may like to pretend otherwise, their content can absolutely be used to groom or target others for that sort of material regardless of their "intentions" or if they don't condone it IRL (which I'm increasingly beginning to doubt).

People can groom others even with negative depictions of CSA or zoophillia or whatever by feeding it piecemeal to their victims; but it's much, much easier to groom people by providing them with romanticized depictions of such content, especially while claiming that the original creator intends it as a"healthy exploration of kink" and "teaching empathy through psychology". Even if Spotty and Molten themselves aren't actively approaching kids or fucking dogs or screwing relatives, they are making it unbelievably easy for people who do practice those things to use their content for that exact purpose.

I understand their sentiment that they are not entirely responsible for what other people chose to do with their art or media; you can't control how others are going to interact with and interpret your work. But a surefire way of encouraging people to do so in unhealthy and dangerous means is to make it publicly available for free, especially through popular social media networks and sites that anyone can fucking find.


----------



## FrickleMyPickle (Jul 26, 2020)

Pukebucket said:


> Fiction is fiction and there is something to be said about art and media created to explore other narratives and ideas to better understand them, even if it's just to know what to watch out for. I think you can absolutely write stories and novels from the perspective of a child molester or a zoophile or whatever that can have some value as an exploratory work, especially from a psychological standpoint.
> 
> However, Molten and Spotty are not writing or creating art from the standpoint of depicting that shit for any purpose other than to have jerk-off material and to provide it for others who are into incest or child porn or beastiality. This is a major problem actually because, as much as they may like to pretend otherwise, their content can absolutely be used to groom or target others for that sort of material regardless of their "intentions" or if they don't condone it IRL (which I'm increasingly beginning to doubt).
> 
> ...



Even if they are just depicting it for the purposes of jerk-off material, that's...well, probably not _fine_, but it's human sexuality for you. People soak up all kinds of bizarre things when their sexualities are developing for all kinds of reasons, but sometimes, people just like things _because_ they're taboo, because they would be so unequivocally not okay in real life. It's why some people fantasize about getting raped by a pack of werewolves, but others just fantasize about fucking their boss or sister-in-law or the babysitter. And there is something important to what they're saying, this idea of protecting it all, because puritanism is real and it creeps, and it does start with the easy targets like the people who draw themselves choking on the balls of dragons/their dads/Sailor Moon/whatever.

_That said!_

Actual predators and creeps _are_ drawn to this for the simple fact that it depicts what they like. People do take the Glitchedpuppet approach of hiding behind the argument of "It's just fiction" and then doing it in real life. And that's the question -- how do creators with "fringe" kinks handle it responsibly? How do we separate the two? There's a whole argument to be had around that. Everyone thinks they've got an easy answer, I don't know that there is one. 

Probably a safe bet to say that said responsible handling doesn't involve introducing your incest twitter as "fantastical, flesh and blood fathers and daughters, tangled together to be destined as consensual, consanguineous lovers." 

Seriously, that's the kind of thing you only say if you're trying to woo an 11 year old.


----------



## Tybalt Kuck (Jul 27, 2020)

These are audio recordings of a conversation Hurricane Wolf had with his mother, talking about how people targeted him and his family because of him, and him sending nudes to minors. Throughout the whole call he's disconnected emotionally and mean to her. It's quite long so sorry for the extra audio fluff. The mp3's go in order from 6-11


----------



## Anti pedo (Jul 27, 2020)

hey does anyone ever notices that furry with insect avatar or animal that is not a fox, wolf, and dragon less likely to cause drama and being a nonce I don't see a furry with a bug, fish, etc sona involved themselves into bullshit drama I may be wrong
not being (power level) it's just something I've noticed.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 27, 2020)

Anti pedo said:


> hey does anyone ever notices that furry with insect avatar or animal that is not a fox, wolf, and dragon less likely to cause drama and being a nonce I don't see a furry with a bug, fish, etc sona involved themselves into bullshit drama I may be wrong
> not being (power level) it's just something I've noticed.


The sample size is too small to make any generalizations like that. There are very few bug/fish/non-weird-mix-and-match-hybrid fursonas out there so you don't see a lot of drama by weight of numbers alone. Besides, didn't Rotarr (housefly) get into some stupid drama a few years ago?


----------



## Anti pedo (Jul 27, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> The sample size is too small to make any generalizations like that. There are very few bug/fish/non-weird-mix-and-match-hybrid fursonas out there so you don't see a lot of drama by weight of numbers alone. Besides, didn't Rotarr (housefly) get into some stupid drama a few years ago?


huh does that person have a thread here and also what drama this person cause anyway?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 27, 2020)

Anti pedo said:


> hey does anyone ever notices that furry with insect avatar or animal that is not a fox, wolf, and dragon less likely to cause drama and being a nonce I don't see a furry with a bug, fish, etc sona involved themselves into bullshit drama I may be wrong
> not being (power level) it's just something I've noticed.





Corn Flakes said:


> The sample size is too small to make any generalizations like that. There are very few bug/fish/non-weird-mix-and-match-hybrid fursonas out there so you don't see a lot of drama by weight of numbers alone. Besides, didn't Rotarr (housefly) get into some stupid drama a few years ago?


Only mention of Rotarr is her character sheet and the point made that she's married to Wolfy-Nail. Other than that I got no idea.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 27, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Only mention of Rotarr is her character sheet and the point made that she's married to Wolfy-Nail. Other than that I got no idea.


I remember some minor controversy a few years back, probably not big enough to make it here. Either that or it was a different bug person and I'm misremembering it, which is very possible.

The point still stands, though: you don't see a lot of drama from people with less common species for their avatars, because they're uncommon to begin with. If 10% of foxes out there stir up drama, but there are ten thousand foxes, you still get a thousand yiffy drama queens. If 50%. of crocodiles stir up drama but there are only 200 of them around... well, you only have a hundred of them being dicks in public by the end of the day.


----------



## John Furrman (Jul 27, 2020)

NeilBreenLover69 said:


> I'm 90% sure this guy traces his art off 3d models. Like, he goes into Zbrush, makes a little rough sculpt, then traces over it and copies the lighting.


I have some thoughts on your statements as someone who does the furry art commission and has studied for a long time to not suck at art.


Spoiler: my autist- i mean artistic credentials







painting study from last night. not good but not bad



No he does not trace nor need a 3D engine. His forms are simple enough that practiced artists can do them freehand as easily as he does. That being said, getting to his technical level isn't anything to be scoffed at. His color theory and lighting are on point and the scenes are well composed. There's technical artistic reasons that a large number of furries are drawn to his work and it's not by accident. He's a decent artist who creates technically competent work.



NeilBreenLover69 said:


> I could almost understand him charging these prices if he had a hyper detailed style like Sakimichan or Dave Reposo or any of those Riot Games splash art artists, but no, he doesn't.


Having a Miles DF commission is a status symbol. Miles DF is capitalism in action, and I will not fault the guy for capitalizing on a few hours of work for what many make in a month. Detail doesn't automatically make art more valuable. In fact, the cleverest artists do as much with as little detail as possible and create a visual illusion of complexity while using as few brushstrokes as possible.



NeilBreenLover69 said:


> I'm not mad at him though, he's smart. The replies to this post are full of asskissing furfags willing to spend their tugboat bux on fox ass pics. He knows his market, and his market's too fucking stupid to see that they're paying almost 10 grand for this shit.


Exactly, you get it.


----------



## Swedish Jeff (Jul 28, 2020)

Furry artist Elfein plans to "leave the fandom" for having his account suspended on Furaffinity because the mods mistook his nonsensical rants as an account hack. The dude complains about major figures ignoring him, despite having over 16k Twitter followers. Funny how someone who supports Antifa and BLM fits right in with the current fandom climate, but claims he "doesn't feel welcome."


----------



## Tybalt Kuck (Jul 28, 2020)

Here's a call with Hurricane wolf/ Zachary, where he talks about being a zoophile and hiring hackers. It's long but time stamped for convenience. 


			https://youtu.be/H3cmWUJ5PoQ


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 28, 2020)

Tybalt Kuck said:


> Here's a call with Hurricane wolf/ Zachary, where he talks about being a zoophile and hiring hackers. It's long but time stamped for convenience.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/H3cmWUJ5PoQ


Who's that?

Anyway, I'm up far too early and haven't listened to the whole thing yet but let's archive that... and the timestamps, too.


Spoiler: Timestamps.



1:30 call actually starts
2:30 Hurricane talks about paying hacker
3:29 Hurricane confirms the hacker's purpose
6:35 Hurricane wants to get sexual
8:01 Hurricane talks dick size
9:50 call cuts out until 15:42
16:35 Hurricane talks about his bad dragon dildo
18:00 Hurricane never used it
19:30 Offers to let the girl try it
21:20 Hurricane rationalizes bad dragon using actual animals as models
21:57 Hurricane mentions a gay club in Oaklahoma with zoophiles his boyfriend went to
22:25 Hurricane admits he's a zoo
22:58 "If given the chance with an animal.."
24:15 Explains why he's into zoo
25:50 Hurricane explains horniness
26:25 Hurricane explains how animals consent
29:00 Hurricane explains his knowledge comes from his zoophilic friend
29:45 "I don't care that my friend is having sex with his dog... it's his business"
31:03 Hurricane disproves the zoophile accusations 
31:35 "yeah i'm jacking off to zoo"
32:37 Hurricane talks about his preferences
34:04 Hurricane reveals how he became zoo
35:00 Call ends



"Zoophile" really should just be the free space in the Furry Trash Bingo Card.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 28, 2020)

Tybalt Kuck said:


> Here's a call with Hurricane wolf/ Zachary, where he talks about being a zoophile and hiring hackers. It's long but time stamped for convenience.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/H3cmWUJ5PoQ


Did you know you can download videos and upload them as needed onto here?



Corn Flakes said:


> Who's that?



He was mentioned here before as Rainforrestwolf or watever it's spelled. Honestly the vrc furry community has so much shit it could garner its own thread.


----------



## Tybalt Kuck (Jul 28, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Did you know you can download videos and upload them as needed onto here?


I wanted to include the time stamps and I had to trim the video down as well through youtube studio. Do you think Hurricane warrants a thread himself? I only know of him on telegram and twitter, not about his VRC stuff


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 28, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> He was mentioned here before as Rainforrestwolf or watever it's spelled. Honestly the vrc furry community has so much shit it could garner its own thread.


There are so many fucking Whatever Wolves out there it's hard to keep track.



Tybalt Kuck said:


> I wanted to include the time stamps and I had to trim the video down as well through youtube studio. Do you think Hurricane warrants a thread himself? I only know of him on telegram and twitter, not about his VRC stuff


If someone is interested enough to listen to 30+ minutes of a furfag incriminating himself, they'll be interested enough to check a list of timestamps. Anyway, it's archived here now.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 28, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> There are so many fucking Whatever Wolves out there it's hard to keep track.


Oh man lemme tell you. There's communites that have self destructed several times over because of furry bullshit, only to rise again from the ashes like an autistic phoenix.


----------



## icekitsune777 (Jul 30, 2020)

StarrDogg said:


> I only scratched the surface. There’s a lot to unpack here... There’s funny, but this would be more interesting than anything.


is there any evidence you could maybe share with about  Super Ninfendo and MicDaMicrophone?


----------



## Rukario (Jul 30, 2020)

icekitsune777 said:


> is there any evidence you could maybe share with about  Super Ninfendo and MicDaMicrophone?


Having witnessed MicDaMicrophone 'perform' live, I can say that Insane Clown Posse aren't the worst hip-hop band of all time. Plus as MicDaMicrophone's fans are all bronies, instead of wearing clown makeup (like Juggalos) they wear rainbow wigs and T-shirts with Rainbow Dash on them.


----------



## Tybalt Kuck (Jul 30, 2020)

Hurricane Wolf/Zachary swatted someone, lying to them and saying that the said person was going to kill themselves. He acknowledged this and understands that he committed a crime. It's split into three videos because I'm retarded when it comes to tech.


----------



## JarofDirt (Jul 30, 2020)

Furlana_art issued an apology for creating a native american-inspired lynx drawing and acting like a spastic in response to people saying cultural appropriation.










Link

A comment that got under my skin was from Tonya Song, basically saying any native american who isn't offended by the image is a fake native. Wonderful example of gatekeeping. Basically saying "any native that disagrees with me is a fake native".


 Link

Leftist furs have started moving the goalpost lately. First they say you can't speak on native issues if you're not native. Then native americans start voicing disagreement with them. Then they say you're a fake native or your opinion doesn't count if you're not with a tribe. What comes next? Even though you're black you can't speak on black issues if you don't support blm?


 Link


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 30, 2020)

Didn't we have a nontroversy about _this exact same drawing_ before? Are furfags that bored of quarantine they're dredging up old shit?

Edit: indeed, this a fresh new round of sperging over something they've already sperged over.

Also, can I just say I love these "native" white knights playing up their "tribe membership" as if they're checking their twitter feed on smoke signals because they're 1/16th part of a tribe that was integrated into wider society (and likely drank itself half to death) centuries ago? Because I do.


----------



## The Whore of Babylon (Jul 31, 2020)

no clue if its been covered here before but some furfag known as sethpup is currently catching flak for drawing a comic where he rapes a dog



			https://twitter.com/fluffyblueboi/status/1288977837899362304
		

https://archive.md/himOM



the comic in question:


Spoiler











apparently he also has a cub account according to the tweet thread?


----------



## Spooky Millepede (Jul 31, 2020)

The Whore of Babylon said:


> no clue if its been covered here before but some furfag known as sethpup is currently catching flak for drawing a comic where he rapes a dog





Oh he's gross alright
Edit: lmao he made this


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Jul 31, 2020)

The Whore of Babylon said:


> no clue if its been covered here before but some furfag known as sethpup is currently catching flak for drawing a comic where he rapes a dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, he had a cub account. "Sashabelle".

He drew some private stuff involving, just to name one comic, a dad raping his comatose preteen daughter, while talking to himself about the fact that he hadn't raped her since she was little.

Edit: I actually came here for non-twitter drama, because a furry killed a BLM protester.



			http://archive.vn/kj1tZ
		


Meet the killer of Garrett Foster.



			https://tribuneofthepeople.news/2020/07/30/breaking-investigation-points-to-ex-military-reactionary-in-murder-of-garrett-foster/
		




			http://archive.vn/7muv1


----------



## Anti pedo (Jul 31, 2020)

JarofDirt said:


> Furlana_art issued an apology for creating a native american-inspired lynx drawing and acting like a spastic in response to people saying cultural appropriation.
> View attachment 1485257View attachment 1485258View attachment 1485260View attachment 1485261
> Link
> 
> ...


I'm gonna bet my money if this Furlana slap some pride flags these furfags would spread the art like wildfire its shows how much 
of a hypocrite these "people" are they claim against cultural mockery but they will bastardize other peoples culture for their so-called validity needs


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 31, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Yeah, he had a cub account. "Sashabelle".
> 
> He drew some private stuff involving, just to name one comic, a dad raping his comatose preteen daughter, while talking to himself about the fact that he hadn't raped her since she was little.
> 
> ...


Does that even count as furry drama? The guy's account looks dead as a doornail. Unless he's got some photos of him threatening protesters in a fursuit, I think it's more like "right-wing nutjob who happens to be/have been a furry" and less "furry nutjob".


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Jul 31, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Does that even count as furry drama? The guy's account looks dead as a doornail. Unless he's got some photos of him threatening protesters in a fursuit, I think it's more like "right-wing nutjob who happens to be/have been a furry" and less "furry nutjob".


It will be furry drama as soon as the lurker furs pick up on my post in this thread and start whining about nazis in the fandom again.


----------



## icekitsune777 (Jul 31, 2020)

Rukario said:


> Having witnessed MicDaMicrophone 'perform' live, I can say that Insane Clown Posse aren't the worst hip-hop band of all time. Plus as MicDaMicrophone's fans are all bronies, instead of wearing clown makeup (like Juggalos) they wear rainbow wigs and T-shirts with Rainbow Dash on them.


yeah, but let's be honest still. his rap is shit. like some kinda bootleg wannabe eminem at times. he is also pretty stuck up.


----------



## icekitsune777 (Jul 31, 2020)

Rukario said:


> Having witnessed MicDaMicrophone 'perform' live, I can say that Insane Clown Posse aren't the worst hip-hop band of all time. Plus as MicDaMicrophone's fans are all bronies, instead of wearing clown makeup (like Juggalos) they wear rainbow wigs and T-shirts with Rainbow Dash on them.


seems like the reject MicDaMicrophone idiot supports the lowest IQ people too though.


----------



## BoobWhiskers (Jul 31, 2020)

NeilBreenLover69 said:


> This person's so hellbent on defending Miles they're even willing to overlook him (probably) drawing cub or loli just to prove their point that it's okay to charge this much for art that's probably traced from z-brush sculpts.
> View attachment 1469624





Rukario said:


> Most furries will never stop defending their icon no matter what. Its that sort of pigheadedness which leads to few challenges to popufurs, even those featured on KF.



Dropping in with my two cents to say that particular person is definitely NOT a furry, lol. Karla Ortiz is actually a pretty well-known concept artist and professional illustrator, she's worked on a bunch of very high-end movies, capeshit and stuff; her work is very, very good and she's definitely got the credentials ti talk about industry shit. So I can say with a fair bit of certainty that she's just defending this on the basis of trying to support the pricing of the professional illustration industry, rather than any particular love for the one batshit furry the thread happened to spawn from-- professional illustration rates haven't moved that much in about fifty years and the numbers she's giving are honestly a bit high, so it's definitely not in the industry's interest seeing the rates driven down by people who don't know the difference between commercial and private rates.

THAT SAID, dude's prices are batshit for private work, but it's also entirely possible that he puts them that high because he actually doesn't much care for doing commissions but if people are absolutely deader on commissioning him he might as well get a ridiculous amount for it. I've known artists who do that because it means they normally don't have to do them but some people just WILL NOT TAKE 'I don't do commissions'for an answer and it's easier to just quote an insane price.

Tl;dr, that one dude is a fuckstick, Karla Ortiz is probably not a furry and probably doesn't give two fucks about him.


----------



## Jangarango (Jul 31, 2020)

I know this is DPP, but apparently SethPup was part of the zoosadist group too??






			https://twitter.com/dogpatchpress/status/1289064685052899328?s=21
		


Sorry I can’t archive, on mobile.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 31, 2020)

Jangarango said:


> I know this is DPP, but apparently SethPup was part of the zoosadist group too??
> 
> View attachment 1485768
> 
> ...


Sigh. Alright, alright. Let me flip the "days since last zoosadist revealed" counter back to zero.

Considering the content and how the guy describes himself, is _anyone_ surprised?


----------



## Strayserval (Jul 31, 2020)

Jangarango said:


> I know this is DPP, but apparently SethPup was part of the zoosadist group too??
> 
> View attachment 1485768
> 
> ...


checked his account and the dudes got an inkbunny isn't that a dead give away that someones a freak ( well more than usual )


----------



## Jangarango (Jul 31, 2020)

Strayserval said:


> checked his account and the dudes got an inkbunny isn't that a dead give away that someones a freak ( well more than usual )


It’s a dead inkbunny, but they definitely used to upload to it at one point so...


----------



## c-no (Jul 31, 2020)

Strayserval said:


> checked his account and the dudes got an inkbunny isn't that a dead give away that someones a freak ( well more than usual )


IIRC in reading up about furry art drama and the sites related to it, Inkbunny was the place for cub porn artist to flock to because of FurAffinity not allowing cub porn at some point so yeah, having a inkbunny could be a giveaway for kind of freak.


----------



## Mikoyan (Jul 31, 2020)

c-no said:


> IIRC in reading up about furry art drama and the sites related to it, Inkbunny was the place for cub porn artist to flock to because of FurAffinity not allowing cub porn at some point so yeah, having a inkbunny could be a giveaway for kind of freak.



You have it pretty much right. It's a convoluted little piece of history:

Inkbunny was in the works for several reasons including allowing unrestrained cub content. It was meandering around towards completion and _then_ the FA cub ban happened, at which point the site was turbo-finished and put out there.

The site's main driver at the time tried to deny it was the whole reason the site existed but come onnnnnn. If one's being totally fair, the site has always been technically better than FA, but it truly is the home of BABY FUCK AWWWWRIGHT. They did legitimately think they'd peel off a bunch of the FA userbase with the features (microtransactions for art pages years before Patreon became a thing, etc) and didn't think for a moment that being kiddie porn central was going to limit their audience. The FA cub ban was way waaaaay more popular than the supposed 50/50 vote would imply.

Said vote is another story. It was supposedly a tie and Piche himself had to cast the deciding vote. He then voted to ban, in a solid PR move that was not at all motivated by the fact that his girl at the time (Sciggles) was dead set against cub. Many expected him to allow it given that he used to commission that shit with his characters all the time.


----------



## Big Bang (Jul 31, 2020)

The only reason FurAffinity banned cub was because they would lose the ability to accept donations/ad revenue via processing sites like PayPal once PayPal put their foot down. Can't remember if it was before or after Pische stole the site from the original owner and sold it to IMVU. Pische didn't give a fuck that Sciggles didn't like it, because Pische himself has an extensive collection of cub porn.

Regarding Sethpup: As with all dramaqueens that do callout posts, Fluffyblueboi probably has some disgusting kink of their own (either rape or fucking animals, I'd wager) with how they're calling out Sethpup. Look at how clean and pure I am as a _furry_, and look at how _vile _and _depraved _this fuck is. Retweet so that people inadvertently see my content and follow me so I feel good about myself and my hidden kinks that I post about on my locked R18+ twitter account that will undoubtedly be uncovered and posted on this thread within two years. Gross comic that will predict Sethpup eventually moving on to fucking real animals, as the subject matter portrayed is too close to reality. Porn addiction is a real thing. He's going to rape a dog, whether we hear about it or not. Keep an eye on him.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 31, 2020)

Broadwing said:


> in a solid PR move that was not at all motivated by the fact that his girl at the time (Sciggles) was dead set against cub.


...and then Princess Piche found out she was cucking him with a brony. To be honest if we're talking about absolute degeneracy with FA, I'm sure people know that Piche's old name Preyfar is linked with Softpaw Magazine. You know, the mag full of cub porn? The one that had a fuckshitload of cub porn? The one with Dragoneer's character in an entire comic?


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Jul 31, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> The only reason FurAffinity banned cub was because they would lose the ability to accept donations/ad revenue via processing sites like PayPal once PayPal put their foot down. Can't remember if it was before or after Pische stole the site from the original owner and sold it to IMVU. Pische didn't give a fuck that Sciggles didn't like it, because Pische himself has an extensive collection of cub porn.
> 
> Regarding Sethpup: As with all dramaqueens that do callout posts, Fluffyblueboi probably has some disgusting kink of their own (either rape or fucking animals, I'd wager) with how they're calling out Sethpup. Look at how clean and pure I am as a _furry_, and look at how _vile _and _depraved _this fuck is. Retweet so that people inadvertently see my content and follow me so I feel good about myself and my hidden kinks that I post about on my locked R18+ twitter account that will undoubtedly be uncovered and posted on this thread within two years. Gross comic that will predict Sethpup eventually moving on to fucking real animals, as the subject matter portrayed is too close to reality. Porn addiction is a real thing. He's going to rape a dog, whether we hear about it or not. Keep an eye on him.


Given the shit SethPup draws, I'd peg him for raping kids before raping dogs.



Spoiler: You'll thank me for this spoiler, even though it's 90% just text










Thanks to the entire thread on his cub-shit from u18chan, where it's awwwright.



			http://archive.vn/WyGIg


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 1, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Given the shit SethPup draws, I'd peg him for raping kids before raping dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not posting any of the shit from that thread, but the raping the comatose daughter is definitely in there.

EDIT: Actually I dunno if this was posted yet but someone got a pic of his face


----------



## FeverGlitch (Aug 1, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> I'm not posting any of the shit from that thread, but the raping the comatose daughter is definitely in there.
> 
> EDIT: Actually I dunno if this was posted yet but someone got a pic of his face
> View attachment 1487744


Holy fuck, he looks like Sam Hyde! You can't make that shit up anymore at this point.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Aug 1, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> I'm not posting any of the shit from that thread, but the raping the comatose daughter is definitely in there.
> 
> EDIT: Actually I dunno if this was posted yet but someone got a pic of his face
> View attachment 1487744


That appears to be one Steven Gulsby



			http://archive.vn/PpjKd


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Aug 1, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Also, can I just say I love these "native" white knights playing up their "tribe membership" as if they're checking their twitter feed on smoke signals because they're 1/16th part of a tribe that was integrated into wider society (and likely drank itself half to death) centuries ago? Because I do.



Cancel culture got bored and had to go cancel the Polish artist again.

No shit actual Native Americans don't care because they have real fucking serious problems and a betitted bobcat wearing a headdress ain't one.


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Aug 1, 2020)

Anyone know anything about @the_dogsmith? apparently there is a discord message where she admits to watching cub on her spare time.





			https://archive.vn/Vn5Cy


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 1, 2020)

Dogsmith seemed like a reasonable fellow. Then he trooned out and started acting all slutty and what do you know there's the cub porn. It's like clockwork.


----------



## billydero (Aug 1, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> It's like clockwork.



It really is, isn't it? It's like there's some kind of peer pressure, and to keep being popular, a furry just has to keep being more and more of a freak.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 1, 2020)

billydero said:


> It really is, isn't it? It's like there's some kind of peer pressure, and to keep being popular, a furry just has to keep being more and more of a freak.


I think it's a mix of that, and just gradually surrendering your morals as you sink deeper and deeper into the furry mire and give up any hope of actually having sex with a consenting adult human being.

In Dogsmith's case, I glanced through his twitter a couple months back and apparently he's got a girlfriend... but that girlfriend has a boyfriend who's a jerk. Sounds like such a _healthy_ "love life", doesn't it?


----------



## Pizdec (Aug 1, 2020)

https://twitter.com/Murraculous_One/status/1289296166698405888 (A)

and if it wasn't bad enough that they're into dog fucking, *they're a fucking psychiatrist.*


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Aug 1, 2020)

Its sick how they always act like the dog can be in a consensual relationship.



https://twitter.com/Murraculous_One/status/1289698416428105728?cxt=HHwWgICmqY349uUjAAAA (A)


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 1, 2020)

You know, I had learned on Cecil Mcfly's videos on the zoosadists about the squiggly symbol on the twitter profile being a sign that the person was a zoophile, but I never thought I'd see it in the wild. This shit is horrifying enough, how the fuck do these sick freaks get away with making it publicly visible?


----------



## Pizdec (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm asexual, yet I like to fuck dogs. Bruhwhat? Also, fought hard my ass, it took him getting arrested for possession to finally be banned from cons.


----------



## Womanhorse (Aug 2, 2020)

Gunt.Inc said:


> Its sick how they always act like the dog can be in a consensual relationship.
> View attachment 1489840
> https://twitter.com/Murraculous_One/status/1289698416428105728?cxt=HHwWgICmqY349uUjAAAA (A)



You can put all the lipstick and makeup you want on a pig, but you're still a dogfucker at the end of the day. 



Pizdec said:


> View attachment 1489897
> 
> I'm asexual, yet I like to fuck dogs. Bruhwhat? Also, fought hard my ass, it took him getting arrested for possession to finally be banned from cons.



Not all furries are child predators, some are just "Romantic Pedophiles". Despite the fact that even non-consensual kissing is considered sexual assault.


----------



## Jangarango (Aug 2, 2020)

That zoophile came out of the woodworks over the Otherkon convention drama I mentioned in the otherkin thread, since the con initially banned zoophiles then later reversed that ban on the grounds of enough otherkin animal fuckers yelling “axshully 40% of the community wants to fuck animals so you’re being discriminatory.”

More info can be found on the other thread but that was one of the loud and proud people I saw when I first saw all this before I blocked them lmao.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Aug 2, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> View attachment 1489897
> 
> I'm asexual, yet I like to fuck dogs. Bruhwhat? Also, fought hard my ass, it took him getting arrested for possession to finally be banned from cons.




Gee, I can’t imagine why his family would be so put off by his love of dog cock, it’s current year and people should be more accepting.   
Can you imagine that conversation though?   
“Mom, dad, me and Fido are going steady now, and you need to accept our love.”
Reading through his whole pinned tweet thread is pretty fucked, he’s treating his lusting for animals the same way most people treat more harmless fetishes/sexual orientations.  I legit hope he’s not a real, practicing psychologist.


----------



## BlazikenLover (Aug 2, 2020)

On the dogsmith thing: observed a few troons virtue signaling extra hard to the tune of "well if I don't call them out, they will think I am a pedo too". Pedos or not, it is only a matter of time before someone gets pissy at them and decides to dig up their dirty laundry.


Pizdec said:


> and if it wasn't bad enough that they're into dog fucking, *they're a fucking psychiatrist.*


Something something therapists end up just as crazy as their patients.


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Aug 2, 2020)

Holy hell I clicked on the #zoopride hashtag while going through the Dogzillas tweets supporting Zooier Than Thou and first thing I see is someone deepthroating a horse.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 2, 2020)

Gunt.Inc said:


> Holy hell I clicked on the #zoopride hashtag while going through the Dogzillas tweets supporting Zooier Than Thou and first thing I see is someone deepthroating a horse.


I hope for your own sake that you clicked it in a private browser window. Otherwise, that's going to taint your internet history for _months_.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Aug 2, 2020)

BlazikenLover said:


> Something something therapists end up just as crazy as their patients.



Everyone who works in psych ends up going insane eventually.

Imagine your only social interaction is with people who are fucking crazy, and then puppers starts to look like a dish.


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Aug 2, 2020)

Rookie bear is being accused of grooming someone


			https://twitter.com/Rookie_Bear_Fur
		

(A)
And the DMs are in this Drive but i cant download all the screenshots for some reason


			https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/14y0ZfBvIqUBcI2ZZkJPfKAuHSxF9fW9Z
		



Spoiler: Screenshots I managed to save(not in order)







translation:
Octavio-What role have you been
Minor(alleged)-Passive
Octavio-you like it?
Minor(alleged)-mM yes why?
Octavio- would you send me another photo?
Minor(alleged)-Today how?
Octavio- however you like❤
Minor(alleged)- you will have to add me on Skype because my camera is scandalous and I do not know how to take of the sound.
Octavio- I will try to do it
Octavio-wait
Minor(alleged)-oki




Minor(alleged)- Lo the malignant artist which was bad ass is a complete little boy
Octavio-What?
Missed call from Minor(alleged)  to Octavio
Minor(alleged)-I  am hungry
Octavio- well eat
Minor(alleged)- there only tostadas and its raining outside



Minor(alleged)- He is someone very agreeable and psychologically pretty I love writing with him and its easy to get emotional information out of him and he also draws and I like how he draws I love it and he gives me not really good advice but I look for the good side but I leave to much(don't know how to translate properly) But still i like him hes not much of a good romantic I don't know it yet but still it hurts not being with him because he lives to far and she/he already has a boyfriend and I started to draw because of him already thinking that he didn't like me I had to tolerate a lot of ugly  insults and criticism for him to notice me
Octavio-Uhh well you shouldn't. beside that if he/she already has a boyfriend it more sad
Minor(alleged)-I don't know how to tell him I like him a lot but now that he has a life very much away from mine and I don't know if he feels anything for me. I always try to another manner to make him happier(?)
Minor(alleged)-Mm I know  but I don't know



Minor(alleged)-(this part I'm very unsure of) Seriously did it read good in the description of the image
Octavio-ahh you like someone and you sent them that message owo
Minor(alleged)-yes
Octavio-how pretty n.n
Octavio-who is owo
Minor(alleged)-(first part of the last screenshot) 



Octavio- Hey there puppy, what are you doing
Minor(alleged)- Octavio right now you check my wall right now that I tell you yea?
Octavio-ok
Minor(alleged)-Mmm yes you read it?
Octavio-yes, are you waiting for a message from someone
Minor(alleged)-yes
Octavio- onomatopoeia for spanish laugh
Minor(alleged)-beginning of last screenshot



Minor(alleged)- Octavio where you the one who was writing in the morning
Octavio- My internet left me(direct translation but just means he didn't have internet)
Minor(alleged)- O but you did want me to send you my photos?
Octavio-yes uwu
Octavio-does it bother you?
Minor(alleged)-No
Octavio-jejejeje, well n.n
Minor(alleged)- did you add me on Skype already?
Minor(alleged)-
Octavio- Still no, I'm looking into that, I hate windows 8






Minor(alleged)-Hi
Octavio- Hell puppy
Minor(alleged)-Today what are you doing?(Holi seems to be a misspelling of hoy which is today)
Octavio- nothing uwu
Minor(alleged)-it already 2 listen did you sleep good :3 ( this one was hard to Translate because "somos" means "we are" so it could be " we are 2" or a misspelling meaning he/she meant "it already two" because son means "it is")(Also oye is basically a command to listen and is equivalent to some one saying "listen" to grab someone attention but the sentence works with hoy which could have been misspelled making the sentence "today did you sleep well)
Octavio-somewhat
Minor(alleged)- for the first time I had a nightmare and I got emotional and scared mmm how rare no?
Minor(alleged)-Mmm what are you doingother than nothing.!!! O yea I saw this guy with some of your drawing but I hadn't seen them before
Octavio-Who?



Octavio-What?
Octavio- no no
Octavio-pass me some 4 photos of your face
Octavio-please
Minor(alleged)-yes oki I'm going
Minor(alleged)- in emotions or in positions
Octavio-however you want XD
Minor(alleged)- I don't know which serve you the best here they are
Octavio-your eyes are very expressive
Octavio- and you are not ugly



Octavio-your eyes are very expressive
Octavio-and you are not ugly
Octavio-But you should remove your small mustache
Minor(alleged)-mmm yes i know but still i cant because of the same thing of i don't want it hard and rough
Octavio-Oh you'll
Octavio- see when your are older you'll call more of the attention
Minor(alleged)- for appearing effeminate nya :.  
Octavio-and that is bad?
Minor(alleged)- well I am going to my other house in a bit ill answer you there its that there is no internet over there( struggles because "es que aya"  means "its that over there" and "no hay internet" means "there is no internet" so it would together literally be " its that over there there is no internet")
Octavio-ok



Octavio-for what what
Minor(alleged)-wb
Octavio-Welcome back 
Octavio-bienvenido de regreso
Minor(alleged)-okey jajajajajaj(Just hahahahah) XD
Minor(alleged)-listen what would you do if a sexy guy smacked you on the butt?("dar" means to give and "naldada" is basically a smack on the butt)
Octavio-If he is sexy, I will return it XD
Minor(alleged)-okey jajajajajajaXD
Minor(alleged)- and if your on the bus and they get behind you if you are standing( "ponen" is to put and "detras" behind so it should be " if they put themsleves behind you' but just simplified to "get behind you")
Octavio-hit him with my backside, to see what he does jajaja XD (repegale is a word I never heard but from what I can gather "Pegale" can be to hit or to stick so i don't know if he is saying he will stick his backside on to them or hit them with it)



Octavio-Welcome back 
Octavio-bienvenido de regreso
Minor(alleged)-okey jajajajajaj(Just hahahahah) XD
Minor(alleged)-listen what would you do if a sexy guy smacked you on the butt?("dar" means to give and "naldada" is basically a smack on the butt)
Octavio-If he is sexy, I will return it XD
Minor(alleged)-okey jajajajajajaXD
Minor(alleged)- and if your on the bus and they get behind you if you are standing( "ponen" is to put and "detras" behind so it should be " if they put themsleves behind you' but just simplified to "get behind you")
Octavio-hit him with my backside, to see what he does jajaja XD (repegale is a word I never heard but from what I can gather "Pegale" can be to hit or to stick so i don't know if he is saying he will stick his backside on to them or hit them with it)
Minor(alleged)-okey this happened to me on the bus the the day before yesterday i got scared
Octavio-if he hits you again you know what to do hehehehe XD (the word is covered so it could be "pegar" which is to hit based on the context)


Here is the accusation





			https://twitter.com/maxhotckake98/status/1288567310664556552
		

(A)
Rough translation: Because they should forget something i finally exposed... when I was 13 he requested intimate photos from me in exchange for teaching me how to draw. He had told me he wanted them because he wanted something with me.(Don't know the proper translation but essential he wanted a deeper relationship)

Where I got the google drive link





			https://twitter.com/OsminShow/status/1288581010008035329
		

(A)

edit: trying to roughly translate the screenshots
edit 2: finished my rough translation also can someone else download the rest of the screenshots I cants for some reason


----------



## This is Dangerous (Aug 2, 2020)

Gunt.Inc said:


> Spoiler: Screenshots I managed to save(not in order)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Translation I



View attachment 1490512
_“And what role have you been?”
”Passive“ 
“Do you like it?”_
”_mm yes, why [?]”
”Could you send me another photo?”
”Now how?”
”Whatever way you want <3“
”You’ll have to add me on Skype because my camera it’s noisy and I don’t know how to disable the sound“
”I’ll try” 
“Wait”
”Ok”_
View attachment 1490511
_”Lo [Lol?] the evil artist that was a baddie it’s a complete child“
”What?”
Missing Call
“I’m hungry“
”Well, eat”
”There‘s only toasts and it’s raining outside“_
View attachment 1490514
_”He’s someone nice and very cute psychologically. I love writing with him and it’s very easy to get emotional info out of him. He also draws and I like how he draws. I love it and he gives me not so good tips,  but I try to look at the bright side, but it hurts me so much but I still like him. He isn’t that romantic. Well, I don’t know. But it still hurts that I can’t be with him because he lives to far away and he already has a boyfriend and I stated to draw for him because I didn’t though he’d like me.  I had to endure insults and critics very harsh for him to notice me“
”Uhh. Well, you shouldn’t. Besides, if he has a boyfriend it makes it even sadder“
”I don’t know how to communicate him that I like him a lot, but since he has his own life I don know if he feels something for me, I always try to act different to like him“ _
View attachment 1490515
_”Seriously, read it closely in the Image’s description“
”Ahh, You like someone and you sent him that message owo“
”Yes”
”How cute n.n”
”Who’s owo?” _
“[First Message Above]”
View attachment 1490516
_“Hi pup, what are you doing?”
”Nothing. I was waiting you. You asked me my skype account“
”I can’t connect :/“
”Octavio, Could you check my board now, when I tell you?
”Ok”
”Done”
”Jejeje, A drawing“
”mmm. Did you read it?“
”Yes. Are you waiting someone’s message“
”Yes”
”Jejeje”
”[First Message Above]”_
View attachment 1490517
_“Octavio. Were you  the one who was writing overnight?”
”My Internet ran out XD” 
“Oh. But you did want me to send you my photos? .-.”
”Yes uwu”
”Does it bothers you?”
”No”
”Jejeje, alright n.n”
”Have you already added me on skype?”
”.-.”
”I’m still not on that, I hate Windows 8”_
View attachment 1490518
_“Hi”
”Hi, Pup”
”Hi, what are you doing?”
”Nothing uwu”
”Now we’re two. Hey, did you slept well?
“Somewhat” 
“I had my first nightmare. It excites me and scares me. Weird, isn’t it?“
”Hmm. And what are you doing besides nothing!? Oh, yeah, I saw someone with your drawings, but I haven’t seen them before“
“Which?”_
View attachment 1490520
_“What?”
”No, no” 
“Send me 4 photos of your face“ 
“Please”
”Yes. Okay. Wait a sec” 
“In emotions or positions?“
”Whoever you like it XD“
”I don’t know which would work better. Here they go”
”Your eyes are quite expressive“
”And you aren’t ugly“ _
View attachment 1490521
_“[Two Last Messages above]”
”But you should shave”
”Mmm. Yes, I know. But I can’t for the same reason that i don’t want it hard nor scratchy”
”Oh, well”
”You see, when you grow older you’ll caught a lot of attention“
“.-. For looking feminine, nya .-.”
”Is that bad?”
”Well. I’m going to my other house. I’ll talk to you in se, there’s no more internet.”
”Ok”._
View attachment 1490522
_”Why what?”
”Wb”
”Welcome Back”
”= Bienvenido de regreso“
”I didn’t knew that one Jajajaja XD”
”Hey, what would you do if someone who’s sexy slaps your ass?”
”If he’s sexy, I’ll slap him back“
”Okay JajajajajaXD”
”And if you’re on a bus and they step behind you?“
”Hit him harder. See what he does JajaajaXD”_





Spoiler: Translation II



View attachment 1490526
_“Why should you forget something that finally exposed him...? When I was 13 he ask me for intimate photos in exchange of teaching me how to draw. He told me that he wanted them because he wanted something with me“
”And you went all along... Look, at your age I knew perfectly what I was doing and let me tell you that you were very stupid doing that. When did it occur? I’m curious to know what happened y and how it really happened“
”In 2013 there wasn’t as much as awarness of this things as there are today and I can tell you that I at that age I at least did crazy things that I could regret later lmao”
”Hey, but do you have screenshots of that? “
”I had them. Unluckily, when I exposed him nobody paid me attention so I did give that much importance. I no longer have them. I know it would be too good to expose him, but now I only have his conversations where he insults me and threatens me to leave him alone”_


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Aug 2, 2020)

Spoiler: Translation II



View attachment 1490526
_“Why should you forget something that finally exposed him...? When I was 13 he ask me for intimate photos in exchange of teaching me how to draw. He told me that he wanted them because he wanted something with me“
”And you went all along... Look, at your age I knew perfectly what I was doing and let me tell you that you were very stupid doing that. When did it occur? I’m curious to know what happened y and how it really happened“
”In 2013 there wasn’t as much as awarness of this things as there are today and I can tell you that I at that age I at least did crazy things that I could regret later lmao”
”Hey, but do you have screenshots of that? “
”I had them. Unluckily, when I exposed him nobody paid me attention so I did give that much importance. I no longer have them. I know it would be too good to expose him, but now I only have his conversations where he insults me and threatens me to leave him alone”_


Can you translate the full convo?


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 2, 2020)

Gunt.Inc said:


> Can you translate the full convo?
> View attachment 1490751





Spoiler: My translation



*5zD3c6Dy0Cp58jZ:* I feel so much what is happening to you, it will pass, people will forget and everything will be all right in the end.
*maxhotckake98:* Because they should forget something that finally exposed him... When I was 13 he requested intimate photographs of me in exchange of teaching me how to draw. He told me that he wanted them because he wanted something with me.
*5zD3c6Dy0Cp58jZ:* What a great call you paid attention to him... look i a that age knew perfectly what i did and let me tell you that you were very stupid because you ddi that. When was that? i have curiosity over knowing what happened and how that really happened. ;-;
*OsminShow:* In 2013 there was not so much consciousness of these things and I could tell you that I at least at that age did crazy things of which I would regret one day [rofl].
*5zD3c6Dy0Cp58jZ:* whoa~ laughter(?)
*maxhotckake98:* Whoa I did not think that now a minor could decide things consciously and have the mind of someone who has experience... Are you an idiot or what? You can't say that anyone when young could take decisions anyways just because.
*5zD3c6Dy0Cp58jZ: *haha Welp in my case yes, and here that i spent 15 years of existence :v i think about things better than an adult, if im such an idiot nad immature and i am CONSCIOUS of what I am doing at that exact time, i would love that we talk in private and you tell me how things were
*maxhotckake98:* Sure
*5zD3c6Dy0Cp58jZ:* I feel thats sarcasm, welp if you dont wanna talk its fine, ill see how ill get the information. uhhhhhh this is so exciting, ive never had so much fun since the abortion debate ;-;
*maxhotckake98:* I said that of course it's fine we can talk
*5zD3c6Dy0Cp58jZ:* I dont see the option, to write (the letter icon) and writing through her is very annoying ;-;
*maxhotckake98:* I think that you can now


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Aug 2, 2020)

Here is the video of the conversation with Octavio




Your browser is not able to display this video.
























Apparently this Osmin(T)(A)  person also posted alleged DMs between who appears to be Zourik(T)(A) and a minor 





			https://archive.vn/7LEUx
		



Spoiler: the two messages


----------



## Pizdec (Aug 2, 2020)

Bundychu 2.0, now with K-Pop


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 2, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> Bundychu 2.0, now with K-Pop
> 
> View attachment 1490934


That has got to be a record for the fastest fall into furry insanity. Either that or Dogsmith was always like that and just let it all out once he trooned out and had nothing to lose.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 2, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> Bundychu 2.0, now with K-Pop
> 
> View attachment 1490934


...I now ish tha there is a 'Vomit' Rating.


----------



## Lion (Aug 2, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> Bundychu 2.0, now with K-Pop
> 
> View attachment 1490934


part of me really hopes it’s a parody of the hamilton miku binder


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Aug 2, 2020)

apparently this is Pacopandas (T)(A) FurryBooru (1|2|3)



Spoiler: Some NSFW images


----------



## Vault (Aug 2, 2020)

Gunt.Inc said:


> apparently this is Pacopandas (T)(A) FurryBooru (1|2|3)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's been drawing cub porn for years on inkbunny openly, and only recently actually put it private to get a clean image. There's been quite a few other furs who did that over on IB. They still sell cub shit under the table, but occassionally a commissioner will slip up and post it public.

MartenFerret is another one who does this and is pretty notorious for it considering he's a mini celebrity on Neopets since its early days, yet draws a lot of kids nude and posts constantly on the neoboards about 'cute pokemon toes'. A lot more creepier back in the day when kids were more the main users of the site.


----------



## Mikoyan (Aug 2, 2020)

Gunt.Inc said:


> apparently this is Pacopandas (T)(A) FurryBooru (1|2|3)



Hey there's a couple he drew for our nigga Simba, of Blessed Memory, in there.


----------



## totse (Aug 2, 2020)

Vault said:


> MartenFerret is another one who does this and is pretty notorious for it considering he's a mini celebrity on Neopets since its early days, yet draws a lot of kids nude and posts constantly on the neoboards about 'cute pokemon toes'. A lot more creepier back in the day when kids were more the main users of the site.



Who is he on Neopets? Be funny if it were someone I knew there back in the day. I didn't see anything for that username.


----------



## Pukebucket (Aug 2, 2020)

totse said:


> Who is he on Neopets? Be funny if it were someone I knew there back in the day. I didn't see anything for that username.


It's likely his old username was purged if he hasn't been on in years. Neopets has deleted inactive accounts in the past, and if his account is super old it's probably long gone.


----------



## Vault (Aug 2, 2020)

totse said:


> Who is he on Neopets? Be funny if it were someone I knew there back in the day. I didn't see anything for that username.


HA - I just looked up his old name I remember and he's been frozen. Oh well.
A quick google of BoriBomber will show neopets tumblr blogs lamenting over how creepy he was.

Actually, wait, nope - There's another with an alternate spelling I missed. http://www.neopets.com/userlookup.phtml?user=Bori_Bomber
Archive doesn't want to work for it, so screenshot instead.


Spoiler









This is the kind of thing he would draw, often with a faceless nude kid who is apparently an angel hanging around with some of the animals. He was incredibly religious back in the day and even had his own 'fan forum'.



Spoiler











He would often take these nude pics down off his page after uploading them, and replace it with edits like this. I imagine it's a weird self guilt or, again, trying to keep the squeaky clean image.


Spoiler









It's kinda weird. I used to be fascinated by the dude when I was younger and actually liked Neopets. I thought his art was cute at first and the whole 'toes' thing was just him being funny but growing up you realize it's creepy as fuck.



----

On the topic of Pandapaco, the sleeping image posted earlier was apparently a rip from his Patreon. Other ones like this are floating around, which explains why the general public seeing his stuff on FA and in conbooks and whatever aren't seeing this stuff. I imagine the fact he's actually really popular now and getting to do conbook art is why he's trying to clean up.

There's a rumour circulating now that the sleeping pic wasn't by him because 'The style looks differen't but if even if that was the case, it's an open secret he's drawn this stuff plenty of times before.


Spoiler


----------



## c-no (Aug 2, 2020)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Cancel culture got bored and had to go cancel the Polish artist again.
> 
> No shit actual Native Americans don't care because they have real fucking serious problems and a betitted bobcat wearing a headdress ain't one.


With all the problems Natives face, betitted bobcat would at most probably just get some snark or cringe from some Natives because "furries" and such. Then again, while most Natives would have bigger things to worry about than some furry drawing an animal with a head dress, the spergs of Twitter and the like can chim


----------



## Pukebucket (Aug 2, 2020)

Vault said:


> HA - I just looked up his old name I remember and he's been frozen. Oh well.
> A quick google of BoriBomber will show neopets tumblr blogs lamenting over how creepy he was.
> 
> Actually, wait, nope - There's another with an alternate spelling I missed. http://www.neopets.com/userlookup.phtml?user=Bori_Bomber
> ...


Oh shit, I remember Bori_Bomber. He used to post on the forums a bunch. Shame Neopets doesn't keep old convo boards, I'm sure there was all kinds of creepshow shit in there.

Does he have any contributions to the Neopian Times? Might be worth looking into.

*Edit*: Nope, he doesn't, unless he's submitted them on an alt or something.


----------



## Vault (Aug 2, 2020)

Pukebucket said:


> Oh shit, I remember Bori_Bomber. He used to post on the forums a bunch. Shame Neopets doesn't keep old convo boards, I'm sure there was all kinds of creepshow shit in there.
> 
> Does he have any contributions to the Neopian Times? Might be worth looking into.
> 
> *Edit*: Nope, he doesn't, unless he's submitted them on an alt or something.


I feel as though I remember him having entries there, too, actually.

He was a strange guy - ALWAYS posting about either pokemon toes or about how he was popular and basically making a bunch of 'AMA' topics.

I tried reaching out to him when I was a neopets user back in the day myself because hey, dude had cute art. He ended up inviting me to his weird fan forum which he himself made. It was just some generic proboards kinda thing with absaloutely nothing happening on it. A tiny handful of users, but most posts just himself. I got bored within minutes and just never visited it again.

Looking back on it now, it kinda weirds me out he was technically getting young folk to follow him offsite where he could talk about whatever he wanted and couldn't be watched by TNT. He's super old if I recall but I can't remember his age exactly.


----------



## totse (Aug 3, 2020)

Ah, okay, I don't think I remember him. Was hoping he'd be one of the HC fags I knew like fuzio or 50ways, lol.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Aug 3, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> View attachment 1489818
> 
> https://twitter.com/Murraculous_One/status/1289296166698405888 (A)
> 
> ...


This shit is why the American healthcare system and general Medical state of this Country is a complete, total, *utter* fucking joke.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Aug 3, 2020)

Bungus Scrungus said:


> This shit is why the American healthcare system and general Medical state of this Country is a complete, total, *utter* fucking joke.



Well they're slowly being replaced with PMHNPs anyway.

My favorite psychiatrist story is seeing the person who does our emergency department psych evals on the patient list, knocking on the door, opening it and getting a chair immediately thrown at me. I backed out and we did an old-school stack.

If everyone takes off their stethoscopes, stacks on the door and rushes in with IM haloperidol then you know it's on.


----------



## Banditotron (Aug 3, 2020)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Well they're slowly being replaced with PMHNPs anyway.
> 
> My favorite psychiatrist story is seeing the person who does our emergency department psych evals on the patient list, knocking on the door, opening it and getting a chair immediately thrown at me. I backed out and we did an old-school stack.
> 
> If everyone takes off their stethoscopes, stacks on the door and rushes in with IM haloperidol then you know it's on.


So we're going back to the nurse ratchet style days?


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Aug 3, 2020)

Banditotron said:


> So we're going back to the nurse ratchet style days?



They never really ended.

I'm usually pretty good at calming down aggressive patients but if you throw a chair at me then it's time for drug-assisted night-night.


----------



## Orc Girls Make Due (Aug 3, 2020)

eternal dog mongler said:


> They never really ended.
> 
> I'm usually pretty good at calming down aggressive patients but if you throw a chair at me then it's time for drug-assisted night-night.


Remind me to regale the tale of the nigga who covered himself in vaseline then got violent during one of inpatient stays one time. That was the best shit ever.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 3, 2020)

Star Galactics said:


> Remind me to regale the tale of the nigga who covered himself in vaseline then got violent during one of inpatient stays one time. That was the best shit ever.


Oh, come the fuck on. You can't just tease a story like that and not deliver it.


----------



## Orc Girls Make Due (Aug 3, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Oh, come the fuck on. You can't just tease as story like that and not deliver it.


Bet. 

Okay, so. I was inpatient just to get on some new meds. Just a weekend stay. Best weekend ever. 

Black dude comes in. He's the loudest, angriest mother fucker. He'll scream and just rage at random. He was gonna get transferred to a long term place after the weekend- least that's what everyone knew. Over the weekend, you could hear him hitting the door and just HOWL. 

Now we all usually took showers then met in the common area for snacks, then usually a smoke to go outside after, then bed. Well while snack was going on they let him go to take his shower. 

They allow you toiletries and in the case for skin care, either lotion or vaseline. one of his was vaseline it seemed. 

So most are either meandering at the kitchen area, or as I was at the time around a table behind the main couch near the tv on the wall. 

You just hear a loud, "HEY, STOP!" then a BANG as this mother fucker is buck ass naked, running the great room/common area, then up the halls. And nurses are right behind him. He gives chase for about a minute, and most are just paralyzed watching this fucking shitshow. People are coming out of the shower, hearing this black man howl and scream as he runs around. 

And when he gets to the end of the men's hall. He sits on his ass and just SLIPS UP THE FUCKING HALL LIKE HE WAS ON ICE.

This whole fucking shit show goes on for about four or five minutes, no one wants to move. Were all fucking scared while they try to hold down and dope this greased up crazy nigga into night-night mode.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Aug 3, 2020)

Star Galactics said:


> Remind me to regale the tale of the nigga who covered himself in vaseline then got violent during one of inpatient stays one time. That was the best shit ever.



One time I got a call from a nurse saying the patient in room blah blah has eloped and is no longer in the room.

Turned out that he did not elope. The motherfucker somehow got into the air ducts like he was re-enacting Alien.


----------



## Orc Girls Make Due (Aug 3, 2020)

eternal dog mongler said:


> One time I got a call from a nurse saying the patient in room blah blah has eloped and is no longer in the room.
> 
> Turned out that he did not elope. The motherfucker somehow got into the air ducts like he was re-enacting Alien.


Amazing. I had heard a horror story from a friend of an idiot patient lighting a cigarette he pocketed by wrapping a plastic spoon in the small tinfoil from a juice cup and SPARKING A SOCKET. This same patient was crushing his adderall in the one hard back book that was there, the bible, and snorting it.

People's ingenuity when in those situations is fucking bonkers.


----------



## MisterTittiesMcTit (Aug 3, 2020)

Vault said:


> He's been drawing cub porn for years on inkbunny openly, and only recently actually put it private to get a clean image. There's been quite a few other furs who did that over on IB. They still sell cub shit under the table, but occassionally a commissioner will slip up and post it public.
> 
> MartenFerret is another one who does this and is pretty notorious for it considering he's a mini celebrity on Neopets since its early days, yet draws a lot of kids nude and posts constantly on the neoboards about 'cute pokemon toes'. A lot more creepier back in the day when kids were more the main users of the site.



INTERESTING QUESTION regarding pacopanda, and being from Mexico and with this cub porn shit is there a possibility he could be associated with glow fox (Who is what, Peruvian) and sangie? Just an interesting avenue to pursue because there is probably something connecting them. Good job though finding this freak out. I mean it’s a shame because you think furry artists are just sooo wholesome lol. But they hide.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 3, 2020)

MisterTittiesMcTit said:


> INTERESTING QUESTION regarding pacopanda, and being from Mexico and with this cub porn shit is there a possibility he could be associated with glow fox (Who is what, Peruvian) and sangie? Just an interesting avenue to pursue because there is probably something connecting them. Good job though finding this freak out. I mean it’s a shame because you think furry artists are just sooo wholesome lol. But they hide.


They probably talk, since apparently these creeps all know each other, but unless someone comes up with a direct link or some chat logs it would all be speculation.


----------



## Vault (Aug 3, 2020)

MisterTittiesMcTit said:


> INTERESTING QUESTION regarding pacopanda, and being from Mexico and with this cub porn shit is there a possibility he could be associated with glow fox (Who is what, Peruvian) and sangie? Just an interesting avenue to pursue because there is probably something connecting them. Good job though finding this freak out. I mean it’s a shame because you think furry artists are just sooo wholesome lol. But they hide.




Cub artists tend to stick to themselves in tight knit groups and post that stuff away from general furry sites, since they know the backlash is intense. Inkbunny is babbies first cub porn site, you'll get some over on hiccears, baraag and other places too where lesser known artists post. Telegram chats are fucking rife too. If they want to be extra sneaky, they'll just keep it between friends and hope no one leaks it - Which generally doesn't happen because 'oo i got unreleased material tehe lets trade ;3' is a goldmine to these folks. If you stick it on the internet, it'll get leaked eventually.

Paco putting his nsfw stuff behind the patreon is new to me. I've never bought a patreon in my life so I don't know how it works though, but with stuff like yiff.party it was never going to be secret for long. I imagine anyone who likes his work can access it after buying and since the cub stuff is not really advertised anymore it would be a shocker, unless he's already removed all of this stuff and the leaks coming out now are old ones. I feel like with his current approval to become an official artist for cons, that it'd be in his best interest to just leave that stuff behind.  Not just for his own image if he wanted to perhaps go for a more professional route, but having an open cub porn artist associated with your con is gonna fuck you up.

I've noticed foreign artists tend to stick more to their own folk, too. Polish folk and what not hang with the Polish and Russian, Spanish people got their own little communities going on. They'll mix around but the occasional language and culture barriers don't lead them to be too intertwined other than the occasional +fav.  I wouldn't be surprised if they maybe spoke within a group chat or followed each other loosely.  I don't recall ever seeing Panda draw his own characters in these situations, so it might be it's a commission only thing where he himself has no interest, but that's a call for someone else to judge. Depending on where you live, dabbling in art like that has some serious legal associations.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 3, 2020)

Furry Fandom: *makes pornography of animal characters from children's cartoons*
Furry Fandom: 'Why are there zoos and pedos in the fandom?'


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Aug 4, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Furry Fandom: *makes pornography of animal characters from children's cartoons*
> Furry Fandom: 'Why are there zoos and pedos in the fandom?'


Don't forget this one.

Furries: *normalizes animal genitalia*
Furries: "Why are there zoos in the fandom?"

But honestly...

20 years ago, horse dicks were the most common thing because "UwU that size" and dog-dicks were rare because it was rightfully seen as degenerate. Dog-pussy didn't exist at all. Zoophiles pushed to include that shit in art and normalized it, and since big time social media wasn't a thing then no one was outing the zoophiles. It was just seen as a "natural shift".

It was a fandom-wide grooming and it's so pervasive that I'm still having to learn to deprogram the acceptance of dog and horse dicks, just for myself.


----------



## Cherry8s (Aug 4, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I'll give you this: they know the principles of supply and demand. Including artificially limiting supply.
> 
> Great post overall, though. It really hammers home how terrible furry artists are at managing their finances. How long do you think it will take for them to announce they're in financial dire straits?



One of the more fascinating parts of furry artists, especially around that miles df drama from earlier, is that fur artists who will whine, cry day in and out about not being paid "industry or professional prices," yet conveniently make no mention of the part where, y'know...

Professional prices require _professionalism_ in the practice and dealings. 

How many horror stories of artists running off with pay, leaving for months without doing art queue, acting like complete asses on Twitter (on the same account for art because asking for a seperate account for randoms bs and politics is Literally Dehumanizing them), or in general treating the fact they were paid to produce a product with the lack of responsibility we've all come to know, Pukebucket even mentioned that if one has mental issues to take care of that shit _ahead_ of time before you go back down on the reg.

If you want to be paid more, you have to show you are responsible enough to handle being paid more, much like earning a promotion at a job place.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 4, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Don't forget this one.
> 
> Furries: *normalizes animal genitalia*
> Furries: "Why are there zoos in the fandom?"
> ...


Oh, that post brought back some bad memories from last year. I was reading through some inane drama when I came across the term "spade", associated with the usual "unf" and "murr" noises furries like to make. I made the mistake of looking around and asking the furries I know about it.

Why, yes. The fandom has a specific word for realistic dog cunt (and of course there are people fetishizing those) and no one bats a fucking eyelash at it. Is there any wonder zoophiles run rampant?



Cherry8s said:


> One of the more fascinating parts of furry artists, especially around that miles df drama from earlier, is that fur artists who will whine, cry day in and out about not being paid "industry or professional prices," yet conveniently make no mention of the part where, y'know...
> 
> Professional prices require _professionalism_ in the practice and dealings.
> 
> ...


Bold of you to assume the average furry artist has a basic understanding of how working professionally means. Most are either still in school or haven't gone beyond flipping burgers at their local McD's.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Aug 4, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> 20 years ago, horse dicks were the most common thing because "UwU that size" and dog-dicks were rare because it was rightfully seen as degenerate. Dog-pussy didn't exist at all. Zoophiles pushed to include that shit in art and normalized it, and since big time social media wasn't a thing then no one was outing the zoophiles. It was just seen as a "natural shift".



I still pay attention to what's going on with furry art.

I think we got past our horse dick phase but now we're in fortune cookie territory.


----------



## Tardevoir (Aug 4, 2020)

(I apologize if this is more suited for the personal lolcows thread)

so HinaUchi was a super controversial furry back in the late 2000s/early 2010s for her relationship drama, degrading art talent,, horrible business practices, and fierce protection of her generic dog OC.
I found out she's still around because  it turns out she draws doggie dick. There's a side of the furry fandom that apparently has a problem with feral (non-anthro)  porn - I mean, a step in the right direction, I suppose.





(call-out post archive)



(little bonus of Zaush being a wiseass)





But the meat and potatoes of this her ex-girlfriend's response. She got all defensive of herself and went "Hey don't associate me this! This was after we split!" ... and immediately she was exposed as a pedophile who likes cub porn and incest.  I've noticed that there's a ton of "discourse" with babyfurs trying to say "BABYFUR ISN'T PEDOPHILIA!" Well, the proof is in the pudding.



Oh, bonus points! Fen is in a relationship with MicDaMicrophone. Yep.
Fen's response, and them immediately getting exposed
Another person disgusted at Fen being a babyfur

*UPDATE*
It has come to my attention that there is now a doc exposing more of Fen's degeneracy. Here you go. And here's an archive. There's so much material in this doc, it completely outdoes my contribution to this thread.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Aug 4, 2020)

CynicalGardevoir said:


> (I apologize if this is more suited for the personal lolcows thread)
> 
> so HinaUchi was a super controversial furry back in the late 2000s/early 2010s for her relationship drama, degrading art talent,, horrible business practices, and fierce protection of her generic dog OC.
> I found out she's still around because  it turns out she draws doggie dick. There's a side of the furry fandom that apparently has a problem with feral (non-anthro)  porn - I mean, a step in the right direction, I suppose.
> ...


That's not Zaush being a wiseass.

He's legitimately into bestiality. He jacks it to videos of female dogs being raped by sick fucks like him.


----------



## Strayserval (Aug 4, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> That's not Zaush being a wiseass.
> 
> He's legitimately into bestiality. He jacks it to videos of female dogs being raped by sick fucks like him.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## totse (Aug 5, 2020)

eternal dog mongler said:


> I still pay attention to what's going on with furry art.
> 
> I think we got past our horse dick phase but now we're in fortune cookie territory.



I pine for the days when FAF roasted people for liking dog dicks.


----------



## Pizdec (Aug 5, 2020)

So I have a mole on SpottyJaguar's hugbox'd twitter...annnnnnd it's about as digusting as it sounds.


----------



## Big Bang (Aug 5, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> So I have a mole on SpottyJaguar's hugbox'd twitter...annnnnnd it's about as digusting as it sounds.
> 
> View attachment 1496775
> 
> ...


"I'm an artist and I love sex. If I can't combine those, if I can't draw _what actually gets me off_, then what the fuck is the point of any of this." A pedophile is someone who is sexually aroused by minors, regardless of whether they're fantasy or not. SpottyJaguar is a pedophile and they inadvertently reveal this through that sentence.

"Cub art is just age play." Incorrect. Age play is two ADULTS with one or both acting like they're a child. CUB CHILD PORNOGRAPHY IS NOT AGEPLAY. The way Spotty talks is exactly how groomers talk. I wouldn't be surprised if Spotty is talking to underage furries and telling them this shit is A-OK. This is but one way how grooming happens in the fandom.


----------



## fvckm3 (Aug 5, 2020)

stumbled upon this simp of a zoophile. His twitter is a gold mine.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Aug 5, 2020)

fvckm3 said:


> stumbled upon this simp of a zoophile. His twitter is a gold mine.
> View attachment 1496971View attachment 1496972
> View attachment 1496974


That OC looks like some kind of Nurgle demon. I guess it could be one for Zoonotic diseases.


----------



## fvckm3 (Aug 5, 2020)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> That OC looks like some kind of Nurgle demon. I guess it could be one for Zoonotic diseases.







does this count?


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Aug 5, 2020)

fvckm3 said:


> View attachment 1496984
> 
> does this count?


This "like and dislike" thing that DA faggots do is always so cringe that my skull implodes. It's always really vague too. I think my personal "favorite" is "Likes: science, rationality and logic."


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Aug 5, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> View attachment 1496781
> 
> View attachment 1496784


Responding to the rhetorical spotty here: Yes Spotty, "I want to be the parent I never had" is a totally normal feeling to have when drawing a dad raping his comatose preteen daughter in the ICU while talking about how it's been so long since he last molested her. Why yes, I have seen disgusting shit when I've investigated cub-artists and no, it's not "deep as hell". Kill yourself.


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 5, 2020)

Lolol

“Ba-babyfurs?! What are these degenerates doing in my wholesome animal-fucking community?!”

It’s like watching pedos insist that they’re “hebephiles” and only attracted to 14 year olds, unlike those sickfucks who fap to 12 year olds. They’re the REAL sickos!


----------



## fvckm3 (Aug 5, 2020)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> This "like and dislike" thing that DA faggots do is always so cringe that my skull implodes. It's always really vague too. I think my personal "favorite" is "Likes: science, rationality and logic."



I hate that. They always come off as simps. Kind of reminds me of chris-chan and sonichu. 

This person keeps contradicting themselves 
"I never get sexual on my account".
"I fuck Monsters" 
"not an animal rapist"
*draws monster dicks

It's as @Fapcop says, They're like pedos. Only they're denying their pedos while doing pedo like things


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 5, 2020)

And speaking of babyfurs... mild spergery ahead, I'll keep the powerleveling to a minimum:

One of the groups I hung out with in college was a small collection of local furries. I remember about six or eight of them at most. They were my age, fairly well-adjusted (if awkward since they were all on STEM courses), a couple of them had girlfriends and one had a fiancee. No obvious weird kinks either. They tried a couple of times to induct me into the local furry scene. Knowing what furries were, I declined but eventually I agreed to attend one of their furmeets. Nothing out of the ordinary there either, just twenty or so guys and a couple of girls (mostly girlfriends, this was long before every cumbrained incel out there declared himself "transgender"), taking up half of a McDonald's. It was a mix of teens and young adults, most just awkward and anxious and a little too physical. Since there was no drama and no real weirdness, just a lot of boardgaming and a couple fursuiters, I took a couple of pictures and forgot about it once I graduated and moved out of town.

The talk about babyfurs here reminded me that one of these guys had showed me a picture of their character as a toddler playing with some alphabet blocks spelling their name. No diaper and no genitals in view. It wasn't sexualized and the whole thing was set up like it was an old family photo. I pulled up his username on Skype, then went digging. As expected, he used the same username on Furaffinity... and also inkbunny. Through his accounts, I also found the other guys in that little group.

And what do you know, they're all babyfurs now. Frilly pink (when they're not brown...) diapers and all! Either this shit is infectious, or they started doing it to accommodate someone and just stuck with it. Either way, their descriptions on furaffinity all list them as either gay, bisexual, pansexual, asexual and/or transgender now.

I really don't get it. What's the fucking appeal? Cub/pedos I can kind of understand on a rational level: it's all about exerting power over someone who can't refuse you. It's creepy as fuck, and it really shows how pathetic the pedo is on the inside. Babyfurs, though? They're usually depicted having sex with other babyfurs. And then there's the whole fascination with bodily waste.

I don't really have a conclusion to this. It's just _sad_ to see guys I knew had all the potential in the world, including healthy relationships, wasting all their money to jack off to bespoke pastel-colored porn of underage characters.


----------



## [Redacted]-san (Aug 5, 2020)

I'll never understand babyfurs, and when will the creepiest furries keep their grossest fetishes to themselves? Oh wait, probably never, because too many of them don't know what subtlety means. This is a little ironic coming from a person who has a roach as their avatar.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Aug 5, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I really don't get it. What's the fucking appeal? Cub/pedos I can kind of understand on a rational level: it's all about exerting power over someone who can't refuse you. It's creepy as fuck, and it really shows how pathetic the pedo is on the inside. Babyfurs, though? They're usually depicted having sex with other babyfurs. And then there's the whole fascination with bodily waste.



Yeah I've never really understood it either. When you have adult babies it's usually a desire to regress into the infant phase where all of your needs are taken care of by another person. Usually some massive codependency issues are involved. With babyfurs....they're fucking other babyfurs so like what the fuck is going on here.


----------



## Neil (Aug 5, 2020)

JarofDirt said:


> Furlana_art issued an apology for creating a native american-inspired lynx drawing and acting like a spastic in response to people saying cultural appropriation.
> View attachment 1485257View attachment 1485258View attachment 1485260View attachment 1485261
> Link
> 
> ...


The only fucking thing these people know about their supposed native american ancestry likely comes from tall tales told by their grandparents or ancestry.org results stating that they're 1/1024th native American.

These people are whiter than white, they've lived their entire lives white, they only latch on to supposedly being native american because it allows them to join in on the oppression olympics. Guarantee you they've never even been to a reservation or anything. The most they've ever interacted with their culture is doing a 4th grade wikipedia'd research report on some random tribe they never knew before or cared about afterwards.

Literally any fucking depiction of Native Americans gets these whities' panties in a bunch. Regardless if it's comical or serious, they'll always get pissy over it, never giving a real fucking reason for it. It's like the white version of artistic depictions of Mohammed being forbidden, except it encapsulates everything of a long dead culture that they never cared about until being offended by art became trendy. 

I still don't see how the hell that art "harms" anyone. The sun will still rise again tomorrow and nothing in the world changes because some random furry drew a cat in a native headdress.


----------



## fvckm3 (Aug 5, 2020)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Yeah I've never really understood it either. When you have adult babies it's usually a desire to regress into the infant phase where all of your needs are taken care of by another person. Usually some massive codependency issues are involved. With babyfurs....they're fucking other babyfurs so like what the fuck is going on here.



It's like having a double handicap 
just when you think they cant get anymore more retarded... they get more retarded
I predict the next trend will be feeder babyfurries with double amputations because of diabetes from being obese.


----------



## Ehndgren (Aug 5, 2020)

wait isnt superninfendo also cubtale on inkbunny? the style is spot fuckin on


----------



## Pukebucket (Aug 5, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> So I have a mole on SpottyJaguar's hugbox'd twitter...annnnnnd it's about as digusting as it sounds.
> 
> View attachment 1496775
> 
> ...


I'm already bracing for a Floraverse-style implosion where Molten, Spotty, and Shadder have a fucking meltdown after Spotty gets outed as a child groomer or zoophile in a year or few and they're unable to deny that they knew about his premeditated fetishes, so they get a divorce and have to double-down on claiming that either; he groomed them into it too; or that he told them he was never practicing IRL but lied; or that they brought Shadder into their polycule so Molten couldn't feel so alone or so Spotty could cheat without Molten having a say.

This would of course be followed by Molten attempting to defend her continued usage of underage DDlg art after the fact as "reclaiming the fetish Diallo forced me to have, for therapy" or some shit like she already does about her parental abandonment issues.

Telling people to look at cub art so it gets less repugnant hasn't helped anybody here in Animal Control, Spotty; it's only made loathing and disgust that much stronger, especially since asking people to check out weird and disturbing fetish art to get more "open-minded" about it is Step 2 in the Groomer's Handbook for Dummies.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 5, 2020)

Pukebucket said:


> I'm already bracing for a Floraverse-style implosion where Molten, Spotty, and Shadder have a fucking meltdown after Spotty gets outed as a child groomer or zoophile in a year or few and they're unable to deny that they knew about his premeditated fetishes, so they get a divorce and have to double-down on claiming that either; he groomed them into it too; or that he told them he was never practicing IRL but lied; or that they brought Shadder into their polycule so Molten couldn't feel so alone or so Spotty could cheat without Molten having a say.
> 
> This would of course be followed by Molten attempting to defend her continued usage of underage DDlg art after the fact as "reclaiming the fetish Diallo forced me to have, for therapy" or some shit like she already does about her parental abandonment issues.
> 
> Telling people to look at cub art so it gets less repugnant hasn't helped anybody here in Animal Control, Spotty; it's only made loathing and disgust that much stronger, especially since asking people to check out weird and disturbing fetish art to get more "open-minded" about it is Step 2 in the Groomer's Handbook for Dummies.


These people look like they have their own Rat King going on, what with every sick fuck either knowing, defending, or outright dating/marrying one another.


----------



## Local Coyote (Aug 5, 2020)

CynicalGardevoir said:


> (I apologize if this is more suited for the personal lolcows thread)
> 
> so HinaUchi was a super controversial furry back in the late 2000s/early 2010s for her relationship drama, degrading art talent,, horrible business practices, and fierce protection of her generic dog OC.
> I found out she's still around because  it turns out she draws doggie dick. There's a side of the furry fandom that apparently has a problem with feral (non-anthro)  porn - I mean, a step in the right direction, I suppose.
> ...


Fuck I haven't heard that name in years. I remember her way back when on Livejournal I want to say.

I'm not at all surprised to find out she's still a brat with a terrible personality and into absolute fucking degeneracy. Seemed like a natural progression.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 6, 2020)

Furries let no crisis go to waste, not even coofid. Been seeing quite a number of these listings crop up on Etsy, including some from Lemonbrat. The following is from a Czech vendor, Michaela Vítovcová (DireCreatures).
https://archive.md/wip/KqkZ8 (https://www.etsy.com/listing/812572497/face-cover-masks-wolf-tiger-snow-leopard)








Spoiler: From a 'review'.






_I just love the quality of this mask. Big enough to fit my face too! Well worth it. - Amaris Wolf_

Won't hide that doublechin of yours tho.


----------



## Vault (Aug 6, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Furries let no crisis go to waste, not even coofid. Been seeing quite a number of these listings crop up on Etsy, including some from Lemonbrat. The following is from a Czech vendor, Michaela Vítovcová (DireCreatures).
> https://archive.md/wip/KqkZ8 (https://www.etsy.com/listing/812572497/face-cover-masks-wolf-tiger-snow-leopard)
> 
> View attachment 1499371
> ...


They've been around a long time mostly because of the whole overlap with furries and weeb and rave stuff, but I've totally been seeing more of them pop up around places because of covid.

Despite safety not really being top notch with cloth masks, It was nice seeing fursuit makers kinda band together to make emergency masks at home for nurses and folk who couldn't find any during the initial panic-buyers drought. 

Etsy has a LOT of makers selling masks right now, but they rightfully have a warning up across sitewide searches to do with masks saying there's no guarantees of safety.

The fucking part that gets me is people using fursuit heads and gimp/pup masks for 'protection' when really, fursuit heads with porous foam and what not all over it where all sorts of germs can crawl into is probably the worst idea. It's just an excuse to wear kink gear in public while thinking "It's socially acceptable now!"


----------



## Thistle (Aug 6, 2020)

Vault said:


> The fucking part that gets me is people using fursuit heads and gimp/pup masks for 'protection' when really, fursuit heads with porous foam and what not all over it where all sorts of germs can crawl into is probably the worst idea. It's just an excuse to wear kink gear in public while thinking "It's socially acceptable now!"



Not to mention most of that shit with the exception of probably the gimp masks can only be hand washed without heat. Though mask material aside, it's probably less of an issue with closed-cell foam, resin, and plastic shell masks. With the exception of the faux fur & synthetic feathers.

Plus the latter two usually require some kind of balaclava or face mask to black out their ugly mug anyway


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 6, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Furries let no crisis go to waste, not even coofid. Been seeing quite a number of these listings crop up on Etsy, including some from Lemonbrat. The following is from a Czech vendor, Michaela Vítovcová (DireCreatures).
> https://archive.md/wip/KqkZ8 (https://www.etsy.com/listing/812572497/face-cover-masks-wolf-tiger-snow-leopard)
> 
> View attachment 1499371
> ...


This is what I get for checking this thread so early in the morning. That Three Worgen Moon shirt just made me cringe so hard I think I pulled something.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 6, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> This is what I get for checking this thread so early in the morning. That Three Worgen Moon shirt just made me cringe so hard I think I pulled something.


...I actually find the Three Worgen Moon shir to be quite clever and even artistically pleasing, myself.

On the masks thing, th is not new in general. Several artists (not just furry) made artistic masks, though I agree in how I doubt how effective those artistic masks are.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 6, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> ...I actually find the Three Worgen Moon shir to be quite clever and even artistically pleasing, myself.
> 
> On the masks thing, th is not new in general. Several artists (not just furry) made artistic masks, though I agree in how I doubt how effective those artistic masks are.


The shirt is OK when it's modeled properly. The art on it is well-made (although it kind of looks like it was stitched from three different worgen drawings). It's the saggy manboobs underneath it and the pretentiousness of the mask and the wearer ("Amaris Wolf", really? Way to sully the awful name of House Amaris) that ruin it for me.

And yeah, there's a good chance those masks don't really work all that well. They need at least one layer of lining between the outer layers in order to be even remotely useful against COVID, and with how often they have to be washed (hint: every time you get home), they're going to be leaching dye and fading like you wouldn't believe it.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Aug 6, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> View attachment 1499369
> _I just love the quality of this mask. Big enough to fit my face too! Well worth it. - Amaris Wolf_


IDK about you lot, but if I saw this out in public my first reflex would be "keep it away from children and check the local sex offender registry." Seriously, it's not egregious per se, but this entire image smacks of something going awry upstairs.


----------



## Pizdec (Aug 6, 2020)

So spotty also retweeted this disgusting diatribe.




I... have no words.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Aug 6, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> So spotty also retweeted this disgusting diatribe.
> 
> View attachment 1499692
> I... have no words.


As someone who is a _real_ CSA survivor, I'd like to inform you that the only idiots who think like this are just pedophiles trying to excuse themselves by pretending to be " coping with trauma "

Fuck this cunt. You're not coping. You're just becoming the monster. Don't you dare try to lump yourself in with people who have sought help for the horrific shit they've been through and tried to heal. You're only seeking to harm others and justify it because it was done to you which is NEVER okay.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Aug 6, 2020)

I feel like saying something, but I get the feeling if I do I'll get the hammer. So, I'll just say in the case of furries agreeing with that, it is actually accurate to assume they're the thing they claim other people who agree with it to be.


----------



## [Redacted]-san (Aug 6, 2020)

I honestly hope that the Oppression Olympics gets cancelled one day. It's only giving white trash attention hogs more excuses for attention.


----------



## Big Bang (Aug 6, 2020)

I interact with molested individuals on a weekly basis due to my line of work. I have never found any of them that consume child rape content to 'cope'. It's only been people online I've seen, and every single one has turned out to be a pedophile.  *As a victim of CSA, you either turn out to be a survivor, or a predator*. If spotty is a victim of CSA, OK, but they've turned into a predator.
There was one incident where a mother  said "it's fine". I was in the emergency room, her underage daughter having been touched by her stepfather. When I told the daughter that this wasn't right, the mother interjected with "my daddy touched me so I don't see what's wrong with her daddy touching her". Like bitch what the fuck. No kid should be exposed to sexual content before they even know the words "penis" and "vagina" (I'm gagging because a 15 year old rape victim knew "pussy" but not "vagina", taught this by her previous rapist).


----------



## Kinnie (Aug 6, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> I have never found any of them that consume child rape content to 'cope'. It's only been people online I've seen, and every single one has turned out to be a pedophile.



There’s the possibility that they’re young people being groomed and re-victimized too. But even with this optimistic view, I know re-victimized people can still become predators themselves.


----------



## Big Bang (Aug 6, 2020)

Kinnie said:


> There’s the possibility that they’re young people being groomed and re-victimized too. But even with this optimistic view, I know re-victimized people can still become predators themselves.


No doubt. That 15 year old girl I mentioned actually has a felony for the distribution of child pornography. She understands that no means no (understands that it's rape), and what happened to her is wrong, but because of the grooming, she sees nothing wrong with distributing porn of herself and other children despite the fact that she has that on her record and being raped more than once. I am worried that she will become another predator due to her careless disposition toward what's happened in her life. It's easy for kids like this to get picked up by predators who've experienced the same abuse the kid has ("I've been touched too! Let's heal together") and then grooming the kid into their fetish. This shit terrifies me because there's nothing I can do to stop it. The job recommends that you never follow up on your cases (for good reason too) but things like this makes me die inside because can't do nothing but try to educate them, and you only get 1-2 hours to do that before they're out of your care.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Aug 6, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> I interact with molested individuals on a weekly basis due to my line of work. I have never found any of them that consume child rape content to 'cope'. It's only been people online I've seen, and every single one has turned out to be a pedophile.  *As a victim of CSA, you either turn out to be a survivor, or a predator*. If spotty is a victim of CSA, OK, but they've turned into a predator.
> There was one incident where a mother  said "it's fine". I was in the emergency room, her underage daughter having been touched by her stepfather. When I told the daughter that this wasn't right, the mother interjected with "my daddy touched me so I don't see what's wrong with her daddy touching her". Like bitch what the fuck. No kid should be exposed to sexual content before they even know the words "penis" and "vagina" (I'm gagging because a 15 year old rape victim knew "pussy" but not "vagina", taught this by her previous rapist).


Any chance you can tell me that the 15 year old's mother isn't allowed parental rights, now? Please? Fuckin' please?

In regards to your follow-up about her distributing porn of herself, that reminds me of some shit from that telegram channel WiggleCat exposed, DisgustLust, where one of the people claimed to be doing exactly that... had the pedos chomping at the bit for their content. I hope like fuck at least one of them got arrested, but I'll never know.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 6, 2020)

That's one of those things very few people seem to be cognizant of: sexual abuse during childhood, no matter how pedos like to pretend otherwise, has a very high chance of outright breaking the child's perception of themselves and the world. That sort of trauma during their formative years is something that stays with them for their entire lives and requires a lot of willpower from the victim to overcome.

That's why abusing minors is even worse than abusing adults. Yes, it's horrible when an adult becomes a victim, but at least their sense of self and the foundations of their personality are already in place. They can try to rebuild. When it's done to a child, _they don't really have anything to rebuild_. Their foundations can become skewed by the experience, and they naturally slide back to what was familiar to them while they were growing up, even if it was just... abuse. That's why people who grow up being beaten by their parents (and I mean seriously beaten, not just a light slap across the buttcheeks every six months) overwhelmingly tend to grow up and develop into violent parents. That's what they know, that's what "worked for me", and that's what they slide back to.


----------



## Pukebucket (Aug 6, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> So spotty also retweeted this disgusting diatribe.
> 
> View attachment 1499692
> I... have no words.


This fucking shit again, huh?

Yes, plenty of teenagers do experience sexual arousal and interest. It's literally a major part of puberty. That said, sexually interfering with a teenager who is still figuring out their sexual identity and preferences (due to it just starting to develop) while you are a grown-ass adult who already knows your own business is an abuse of power and an act of manipulation; you are exerting your own sexual interests and fetishes over someone who is in an extremely vulnerable emotional state due to hormonal fluctuations that they've _never fucking experienced before_, and are therefore warping their sense of sexual identity to suit your own preferences.

Also I want to poke holes into the "teens are more fertile" thing as well because I hear it all the time from heebiejeebiephiles as a gotcha that wanting to fuck teenagers isn't truly pedophillia because "teens can get pregnant tho"; Are teenage girls more likely to produce children at 15 vs. a 35 year old? Sure! But pregnancy is far riskier for teens age 11-18 than someone who is, say, 25-29 due to a variety of health complications relating to interruptions in reproductive development, infant size, tearing/hemorrhage during birth, low birth weight, SIDS, and numerous other factors that are to be expected when you're expecting a child to pop out another child.

The only reason teens are considered more "fertile" than adults is that accidental teen pregnancies are unfortunately far more common among teens than accidental adult pregnancies due to factors like immaturity, negligence, and impatience when it comes to making sure they have adequate birth control on hand. People over 25 (if they haven't already had three kids by 21 on accident of course) are typically far more selective about when and why they have kids, and are mature enough (hopefully) to remember to use fucking protection no matter what, even if condoms don't feel as good; because having a baby is a much bigger commitment than a one-night stand. I'm not abstinence only by any means (since it definitely doesn't fucking work), but the "higher rates of fertility" cited among teens is typically always caused by either a lack of adequate sexual education, a lack of access to condoms/birth control, and/or lack of personal agency, and they fail to factor in higher rates of miscarriage or birth complications that makes teen pregnancy extremely and unnecessarily dangerous.

"Oh, but it's just a hypothetical fantasy! It's not actually fucking children!" Cool! Keep it in your own goddamn head then, and off public spaces that teenagers are prone to frequent like fucking Twitter. Your "fantasy" is spreading dangerous misinformation on public platforms that's used to groom minors into thinking they're mature enough to have children at fifteen.

I'll take my hats now but man I'm so sick if people using this shit as an excuse to justify child brides and teen mothers.


----------



## Fistbeard_McThunderaxe (Aug 6, 2020)

The argument can be applied to the mentally handicapped and uneducated. Age isn't a magical thing that automatically gives people education, experience and undestanding. Dumb people are exploited.


----------



## Kinnie (Aug 6, 2020)

But of course, a retarded 25yo still can't fuck a precocious 15yo.


----------



## Adam The Ticket Seller (Aug 6, 2020)

What's going on with the current trend of images with "can't see the haters" on it, with a penis blocking the eyes of a female? I'm not sure if this would be more appropriate in the freak show thread due to it being art, but posting it here because I believe it might have to do with some drama that I'm unaware of.


Spoiler: NSFW, examples of what I'm talking about


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 6, 2020)

It's just a meme template. Furry artists are deathly afraid of missing out on a fad. Don't think too hard on it.


----------



## Pizdec (Aug 6, 2020)

Warning: intense sperging about fetishes and age.


			https://twitter.com/SkottTheHot/status/1291492817290706945?s=19
		

(Archive)





Then why did SpottyJaguar hugbox himself on twitter again? Why does he keep retreating to his safe space when he wants to "teach empathy with kink"? Oh that's right, because he knows it's fucking disgusting pedo shit that even most furries are abhorrent to.


----------



## omori (Aug 6, 2020)

I posted this in the zoo thread but might as well repost it here.


			http://wild---life.com/
		

Chronic zoophile and fursuit maker Wild__life has reopened her website domain to continue doing business from there.


			https://twitter.com/keroarchive/status/1291498604738289665?s=21


----------



## Cool Spot (Aug 7, 2020)

Looks like Allison is getting away with dogfucking once again.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Aug 7, 2020)

Adam The Ticket Seller said:


> What's going on with the current trend of images with "can't see the haters" on it, with a penis blocking the eyes of a female? I'm not sure if this would be more appropriate in the freak show thread due to it being art, but posting it here because I believe it might have to do with some drama that I'm unaware of.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW, examples of what I'm talking about
> ...


I always wondered why furries didn't use Snapchat instead of Telegram. Regardless of hour of the day and timezone differences, they could share their lives and form a deeper connection than "we jerk off together". Then I realized they don't actually want to involve their real life; either because they've got nothing going on, or they're only of a certain sexuality when the medium is fluid and sweatless drawings.

Putting on snapchat edits of art seems like such a coping mechanism to me. Of course it's "hot" because it implies a real life tangent, but they don't want that to begin with, cus fleshy-fleshy human ew.


----------



## Pizdec (Aug 7, 2020)

https://twitter.com/shrugsyolo/status/1291560224009138177?s=19
		

http://archive.md/qfpSX
So, some birdfag by the name of ShrugsYOLO decided to dox Dr. Ford to their audience for their degeneracy. However, some friendly birdies of mine informed me that ShrugsYOLO has a boyfriend, who, by all accounts, is possibly into the same degenerate bullshit Dr. Ford is into.





Meet Reinbourne, your typical birdfur who just so happens to be an author for a book about _feral gryphons. _now you're wondering, why is that important?  They have an AD account that shows their book is nothing more then an attempt to write out their own Floraverse. How so? Well..




Spoiler: See for yourself. 











Oh and of course their fursona is the epitome of degeneracy.





Oh and he also had a pet falcon because why not


----------



## Big Bang (Aug 7, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> https://twitter.com/shrugsyolo/status/1291560224009138177?s=19
> 
> 
> http://archive.md/qfpSX
> ...


Gee it's almost like those who like to callout things have fetish skeletons in their closet (or know of someone who does). There's no way shrugsyolo doesn't know about this. Though the burden is on you or your sources to prove that they're actually a couple.
Also said it before but furries don't know how to write stories without inserting their fetishes.
At this point, with all the cases of degeneracy,  I can't imagine any furfag who handles animals as a profession isn't sexually interested in them.


----------



## Pizdec (Aug 7, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> Gee it's almost like those who like to callout things have fetish skeletons in their closet (or know of someone who does). There's no way shrugsyolo doesn't know about this. Though the burden is on you or your sources to prove that they're actually a couple.
> Also said it before but furries don't know how to write stories without inserting their fetishes.
> At this point, with all the cases of degeneracy,  I can't imagine any furfag who handles animals as a profession isn't sexually interested in them.



Burden carried!



Spoiler: My girlfriend (and her she penis)









Edit to add:


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 7, 2020)

Cactus Wings said:


> I always wondered why furries didn't use Snapchat instead of Telegram. Regardless of hour of the day and timezone differences, they could share their lives and form a deeper connection than "we jerk off together". Then I realized they don't actually want to involve their real life; either because they've got nothing going on, or they're only of a certain sexuality when the medium is fluid and sweatless drawings.
> 
> Putting on snapchat edits of art seems like such a coping mechanism to me. Of course it's "hot" because it implies a real life tangent, but they don't want that to begin with, cus fleshy-fleshy human ew.


...that implies tha they are interested in the person behind the fursona.
I know about a (non-romantic) couple of roleplayers who do not wan to meet anyone or even see photographs of the people behind the fursona because that would 'ruin the magic'.
Thankfully, they met in rea life later on and are still together.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 7, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> Gee it's almost like those who like to callout things have fetish skeletons in their closet (or know of someone who does).



The only winning move for these idiots is to not to play stupid games... Oh well, let the bloodbath continue!


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 7, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> The only winning move for these idiots is to not to play stupid games... Oh well, let the bloodbath continue!


They could also use some decent infosec and actually split their public and degenerate personas. But if they did that they wouldn't be nearly as much fun to mock, so let's hope they never learn it.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 7, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> They could also use some decent infosec and actually split their public and degenerate personas. But if they did that they wouldn't be nearly as much fun to mock, so let's hope they never learn it.


That's always been a bit of a problem for people in general, and that largely stems from laziness of the mind, or being loose lipped from drugs... that and blind trust of others for 'believing' they each other have plenty in common, or that secrets will ever be kept forever.

There will always be someone new to mock for their degenerate side of life.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Aug 7, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> They could also use some decent infosec and actually split their public and degenerate personas. But if they did that they wouldn't be nearly as much fun to mock, so let's hope they never learn it.



They'll never figure it out.

That's why you go on sites where you're anonymous and can say whatever the hell you want.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 7, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> That's always been a bit of a problem for people in general, and that largely stems from laziness of the mind, or being loose lipped from drugs... that and blind trust of others for 'believing' they each other have plenty in common, or that secrets will ever be kept forever.
> 
> There will always be someone new to mock for their degenerate side of life.


There are also those who are either in denial just don't seem to think their degeneracy is anything to be ashamed of. And when people point it out to them their reaction can be summed up as:





At least they're fun to watch.



eternal dog mongler said:


> They'll never figure it out.
> 
> That's why you go on sites where you're anonymous and can say whatever the hell you want.


Gee, mister. I wonder where I could find such a place!


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Aug 7, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> Burden carried!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: I am dumb



Hoot isn't shrugsyolo, Hoot is Poodlewise. One of Zaush's ex's and also the subject of the big ol' callout a ---

Nevermind, I'm an idiot and a sperg. Thought the main squeeze meant it was her because I'm dumb and only skim.


Good find. Furries will proceed to not care because "harkness test" or because "it's just a fantasy creature, uwu!"

Furries don't even care about that artist, also known as Poodlewise, drawing tons of feral fucking because "OMG BIPOC creator!"


----------



## Thistle (Aug 7, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> There are also those who are either in denial just don't seem to think their degeneracy is anything to be ashamed of.


That too. Though to play devil's advocate: it's more often than not it's based on social standards, and not legal ones. With the exception that their degeneracy impacts or harms another adult, child, or animal.

But as far as making fun of them and pressuring them to not be such a degenerate... it's all fair game.



Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Good find. Furries will proceed to not care because "harkness test" or because "it's just a fantasy creature, uwu!"



Oh yeah, I forget about that stupid test. The major problem with the harkness this is the appearance test. ( you know, "but it's a 3000 year old dragon loli.")



You know, if we ever find aliens... someone will attempt to fuck them if they have the chance. Guess that's more sacrifices to the lolcow menagerie....


----------



## JethroTullamore (Aug 7, 2020)

Pizdec said:


>


I would be horrified if those beaks were that close to my cock, one of those fuckers sneezes and all of a sudden your a eunuch.


----------



## Pizdec (Aug 7, 2020)

So I was doing some digging, into Dr. Ford some more, and well... he's still active-ish, and at one point published a book about transformation. It was around the same time Reinbourne published his second book. 


Ether way, some dox info.


----------



## Neil (Aug 7, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> So spotty also retweeted this disgusting diatribe.
> 
> View attachment 1499692
> I... have no words.





Spoiler: tism



I fucking despise whenever pedofags on twitter use this bullshit excuse.

Lolifags are the most disgusting example of this. When you back them into a corner and they don't want to admit they're kiddie fiddlers, they'll pull the "but i was totally a child molestation victim when I was younger! This art helps me cope!" card.

I remember one specific lying obtuse retard try and fool people into thinking that it's "art therapy". It's not, you fucking disgusting piece of shit, art therapy is you creating art to get your emotions out, NOT pulling up pixiv and fapping to drawn CP made by someone else, you sick fuck.

No fucking therapist will tell you this is okay. This shit is not at all a healthy way of "coping", either you're lying about being a CSA victim (like most of the people who say this are), or you've become the monster yourself. Either way, this shit is not fucking okay.

They'll fucking point to Japan's "low" number of reported sex crimes compared to the rest of the world whilst neglecting that shit like chikan is so common that female-only passenger cars exist because that crime is hard to prosecute. Japan's #metoo movement crashed and burned because power dynamics actively keep sexual assault survivors down, and that one was built on far more verifiable and widespread cases than that of the western one. But no, kiddie fuckers on twitter attribute that low rate somehow to lolicon not being a criminally punishable offense. Even though that fucking means that if loli were illegal there, according to them, sexual crimes against children would rise, thereby meaning that lolicon are indeed pedofags.

"but teens can get HORNEY"
That doesn't at all make adults molesting them any less wrong, you stupid bitch.

Turning 18 is basically a cultural landmark in the west. You've gone through 13 years of schooling, 13 years of socializing with growing peers, 13 years of learning responsibility. That's not to say that 18 year olds are hyper-intelligent superannuated grown-ups, but they've at least lived enough life to know right from wrong. You've definitely had more life experience that a 14 year old first year in high school, and ESPECIALLY anyone in middle school, which is exactly fucking why it's seen as wrong to do this shit.

These sick bastards will never give you a direct answer as to why they're into this shit either. They don't want to outright say "I'm into this because it depicts kids being molested". They'll always try and dodge the question and go "buht muh big eyes!!" "they're totally 3000 years old! If the artist says so, it's true!"

This isn't even Spec's first rodeo defending fapping to kids.


Spoiler: Absolute batshit insanity






Somehow, by banning publicly available, non-criminally punishable (unless it's caught among real life CP) porn that normalizes people fapping to kids, you're hurting kids/victims of sexual abuse.



Somehow MEN are to blame for poor oppressed women not being able to fantasize about being molested or molesting little boys.





I'm at a loss for words. Pray this alleged woman never has kids. Sick fucks like these are why asylums should be legal again.

All I can really say is, if you need to keep on defending this year after year, for months at a time, then...maybe... *THERE MIGHT BE SOMETHING FUCKING WRONG WITH WHAT YOU'RE DOING.*

Loli/shota/cubfags deserve the fucking rope immediately. Every single one of them, especially if they believe and push this shit. I bet you those same 700 MAPs who liked and retweet this shit are the same people who dogpile whenever people rightfully call lolicons pedophiles.


----------



## Vyklia (Aug 7, 2020)

Okay, so angry ranting aside, is there any actual proof these people are grooming/sexually molesting kids? Genuinely curious.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 7, 2020)

Vyklia said:


> Okay, so angry ranting aside, is there any actual proof these people are grooming/sexually molesting kids? Genuinely curious.


Perhaps not _these_ guys specifically. Not yet, anyway.

But it has happened enough times that the pattern of behavior is painfully obvious. Far too many people trying to excuse pedo art turned out to be pedos themselves, or to be covering for pedos. It's the same thing with zoophilia. In a lot of cases it isn't so much _"I just like the art, jeez!"_ as it is _"I can't get my hands on a kid/dog I can safely molest"_ or _"I'm too scared of being found out to do it myself"_.

Anyone with a lick of sense who actually did like loli or zoophilia ~_just for the art~_ would keep it fucking quiet and avoid any discussions about it. Trying to defend it only results in you standing besides all those actual pedophiles/zoophiles doing the same. But these people know they're wrong. That's why they're so strident about being right.

EDIT: holy shit I shouldn't be allowed to write here while half drunk.


----------



## Neil (Aug 7, 2020)

Vyklia said:


> Okay, so angry ranting aside, is there any actual proof these people are grooming/sexually molesting kids? Genuinely curious.


Put two and two together. They'll get tired of the 2D stuff, It's an eventuality. They're eventually caught with physical CP, which is what's usually reported on.


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Aug 7, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> So I was doing some digging, into Dr. Ford some more, and well... he's still active-ish, and at one point published a book about transformation. It was around the same time Reinbourne published his second book.
> 
> 
> Ether way, some dox info.
> View attachment 1503716





			https://www.fastpeoplesearch.com/alexander-bizzell_id_G6824174986547609145
		

you have to confirm it him but its a start
twitter https://twitter.com/ReinBourne (A) archive before DFE (A)
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/17843427.Alexander_Bizzell (A)
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/GryphonScratch (A)
Kickstarter for second novel: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/944781232/a-new-era (A)
Book2read page: https://books2read.com/ap/nlBKpX/Alexander-Bizzell (A)
Possible furaffinity but you have to be a member to see: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/amaterasu1 (A)
This the person who commissioned the cover of his first book edit: both book covers where commissioned by this account.
This pages connects "rein" to the amaretsu1 account
https://artistsbeware.info/beware/archive/positive-reviews-archives/may-positive-reviews-2011-r28/ (A)
https://commissionhoot-blog.tumblr.com/ (A)

Wayback machine archive where you can actualy access the account


			https://web.archive.org/web/20200126003228/http://www.furaffinity.net:80/user/amaterasu1/
		


If you can check this https://www.linkedin.com/authwall?t...://www.linkedin.com/in/alex-bizzell-878023100 it might be his


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 7, 2020)

NeilBreenLover69 said:


> Put two and two together. They'll get tired of the 2D stuff, It's an eventuality. They're eventually caught with physical CP, which is what's usually reported on.


Furthermore, a lot of those cases are either not reported in wider media (so if you're not local to them you won't find out about them), or when they're reported there's either no real name, or no one connects any name given to the pedo/zoo's online identity.


----------



## Vyklia (Aug 7, 2020)

NeilBreenLover69 said:


> Put two and two together. They'll get tired of the 2D stuff, It's an eventuality. They're eventually caught with physical CP, which is what's usually reported on.



Right. You're not wrong, but maybe tone down the butt mad frothing over it, yeah? I want to read this thread and laugh about how gross and cringey these artists are, I don't need to see some user shit their pants and write long tin-foil hatting rants over these artists saying 'drawings aren't real fuckface'. It's just a little embarrassing to see, even if your heart is in the right place. But who knows, maybe I've been on the internet for too long to really be bothered by JUST the art in and of itself. I'm going back to catch up on the Yandev thread, someone @ me and tell me to eat my shorts when these people actually get revealed to have CSEM or solicit minors or something.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Aug 7, 2020)

Yup, I was right to not get too involved. Jesus christ, what a rant. I'll say again that with furries, you're right, but I personally don't really agree with this application of thinking to others. If anything, I've seen the opposite happen, where those who are SO VEHEMENTLY AGAINST it tend to be the ones who've raped or molested kids. That's personally what I've seen, I admit, but I get the feeling I would have seen the other side more often if it did happen. If this makes me some piece of shit or something for saying it, so be it, but; some of this logic borders on the same shit people said and have been saying about video games with violence and sexy individuals in them, so don't blame me for being a bit adverse to that sort of thinking after having to hear about it for years and years.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Aug 7, 2020)

Vyklia said:


> Okay, so angry ranting aside, is there any actual proof these people are grooming/sexually molesting kids? Genuinely curious.



Oh, pretend you're a vulnerable 13-year old girl and then join like literally any furry Telegram chat.

You'll find the proof yourself.


----------



## Vyklia (Aug 7, 2020)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Oh, pretend you're a vulnerable 13-year old girl and then join like literally any furry Telegram chat.
> 
> You'll find the proof yourself.



You'd have to hold a gun to my head to get me to even download Telegram, let alone join any furry chat on that program. I don't hate myself THAT much.


----------



## Neil (Aug 7, 2020)

Vyklia said:


> Right. You're not wrong, but maybe tone down the butt mad frothing over it, yeah? I want to read this thread and laugh about how gross and cringey these artists are, I don't need to see some user shit their pants and write long tin-foil hatting rants over these artists saying 'drawings aren't real fuckface'. It's just a little embarrassing to see, even if your heart is in the right place. But who knows, maybe I've been on the internet for too long to really be bothered by JUST the art in and of itself. I'm going back to catch up on the Yandev thread, someone @ me and tell me to eat my shorts when these people actually get revealed to have CSEM or solicit minors or something.


Fair enough.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 7, 2020)

Vyklia said:


> Right. You're not wrong, but maybe tone down the butt mad frothing over it, yeah? I want to read this thread and laugh about how gross and cringey these artists are, I don't need to see some user shit their pants and write long tin-foil hatting rants over these artists saying 'drawings aren't real fuckface'. It's just a little embarrassing to see, even if your heart is in the right place. But who knows, maybe I've been on the internet for too long to really be bothered by JUST the art in and of itself. I'm going back to catch up on the Yandev thread, someone @ me and tell me to eat my shorts when these people actually get revealed to have CSEM or solicit minors or something.





Bungus Scrungus said:


> Yup, I was right to not get too involved. Jesus christ, what a rant. I'll say again that with furries, you're right, but I personally don't really agree with this application of thinking to others. If anything, I've seen the opposite happen, where those who are SO VEHEMENTLY AGAINST it tend to be the ones who've raped or molested kids. That's personally what I've seen, I admit, but I get the feeling I would have seen the other side more often if it did happen. If this makes me some piece of shit or something for saying it, so be it, but; some of this logic borders on the same shit people said and have been saying about video games with violence and sexy individuals in them, so don't blame me for being a bit adverse to that sort of thinking after having to hear about it for years and years.


I'm not going to disagree with you guys, since excessive sperging can get boring pretty quickly. If there's a text wall, it should at least be fun to read, and random anger overstays its welcome very quickly.

On the other hand, I would like to point out that we're not talking about your average vaguely creepy anonymous porn collector here. These arguments would hold a lot more water if this thread wasn't about furries who are either openly proud of being into really sick shit, or bouncing unironically between _"it's just art"_ and _"omurr i wanna feel this underage character's lips around my dick"_ in public. As I mentioned before, there were far too many cases of abusers and groomers hiding behind _"it's just art"_ among furries, many of them catalogued in this very subforum, for that excuse to stick. I would sooner trust your average lolicon on Danbooru's comment sections than your average furry on twitter whose entire identity seems to be just a collection of pronouns, acronyms, tags and kinks.

I'll give a pass to a lot of weird crap depending on context. There are people who take their crusades far too seriously in the other direction, after all. For example, I had an acquaintance a couple years ago who treated _any_ drawing of a female character shorter than 5'6" and with breasts smaller than D-cups as "child pornography". That's just fucking ridiculous. too. I'm also not going to nail to the cross an artist who has done one or two let's say... "highly questionable" commissioned pieces in the past. Even if they were personal pieces, it's their right to do whatever.

But I will give both barrels of forum buckshot to a furry whose gallery, favorites and/or social media presence is 75+% cub fucking and how great it feels. I'll reload and come back around for anyone who tries to present a squeaky clean image, but invariably turns out to have a hidden Telegram group or an AD account where they lay on the dogfucking. In the end it all comes down to a judgment call. Some shit I'm happy to ignore, some other shit just makes me angry to be part of the same species as these people.

(Nevermind that they're pretending not to be humans, of course.)


----------



## dunbrine47 (Aug 8, 2020)

Came across some drama involving that popfur Pineapple Fox, his boyfriend (Dolos Fox) and another furry (Omg Leto). Sex, drugs and consent issues, otherwise known as another Friday night in the fandom.

Original Post: https://twitter.com/OmgLeto/status/1291385055986823171 (http://archive.md/4orIl)
Dolos Fox's response: https://twitter.com/DolosFox/status/1291702962994270211 (https://archive.vn/80iC6)


----------



## dirtydeanna96 (Aug 8, 2020)

NeilBreenLover69 said:


> They're eventually caught with physical CP, which is what's usually reported on.



Digital CP is just as illegal.
This isn't the eighties.
Pedophiles can download child pornography now.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Aug 8, 2020)

dunbrine47 said:


> Came across some drama involving that popfur Pineapple Fox, his boyfriend (Dolos Fox) and another furry (Omg Leto). Sex, drugs and consent issues, otherwise known as another Friday night in the fandom.
> 
> Original Post: https://twitter.com/OmgLeto/status/1291385055986823171 (http://archive.md/4orIl)
> Dolos Fox's response: https://twitter.com/DolosFox/status/1291702962994270211 (https://archive.vn/80iC6)


Pineapple fox is such a stupid name.


----------



## Spooky Millepede (Aug 8, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> Pineapple fox is such a stupid name.


All of the popular furry youtubers are white gays with fruit themed foxes. In fact Pineapple posting a kind of inappropriate artwork including his friends Kiwi Foxx and Majira Strawberry to his audience full of minors is what prompted Omg leto to post that


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 8, 2020)

I swear, with how furry names work one of these days we'll be talking about CutieHusky88 the Mass Murderer.

And it will be glorious.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Aug 8, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I swear, with how furry names work one of these days we'll be talking about CutieHusky88 the Mass Murderer.
> 
> And it will be glorious.


To be fair, I think it’d be more like “CutieHusky98” at this point.   
Also, yes, it’d be hilarious.  
What is it with fruits though?   Did they just run out of ideas?
Pineapples are yucky.


----------



## FeverGlitch (Aug 8, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> Pineapple fox is such a stupid name.



 Oi, watch your mouth! Don't say that to my boy @Pineapple Fox


----------



## Excellent at Mediocrity (Aug 8, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I swear, with how furry names work one of these days we'll be talking about CutieHusky88 the Mass Murderer.
> 
> And it will be glorious.


Dead by murder/suicide pact with his soulmate (of two weeks), FluffyFox14.


----------



## Gaymead (Aug 8, 2020)

CIA Nigger said:


> The one funny thing to come from these riots furry wise is the biggest cancellation spree in the fandom since the Alt-Furry chat leaks. Here's another "megathread" trying to list who is being canceled today.
> View attachment 1350205
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for bringing up old shit, but in this list is popular Furry artist Dredjiir, who's guilty of being associated with ComicsGate;  Emberwick and other Furry artists responded, which brought out clout-chasing faggot Tzarvolver (1, fucker deleted the tweets with the scraencaps)  and Gunmouth(1,2,3) to speak out against Scappo. Now, I don't want to sound overly defensive when I say this, but is is just really scummy and really disingenuous of the two of them, especially Tzar, fuck him. as for the OP of the list, I find it funny how they're obsessively tweeting about police brutality and white supremacy with when they live a in white suburb, so make of that what you will.


Spoiler: Screencap of Deleted Tweet and Other Archives







https://archive.md/q6OsX - not really the same tweet but this is the closest I could get 'cause the tweets got deleted
Tzar's Face
Emberwick's Face



Now, as a bit of an aside, the furry artist I mentioned in the Protests Thread who made fanart of Zootopia (another archive with the image unhidden) to make a statement about how #BlackLivesMatter and on police brutality? well, it turns out that Furry (Spartan8ter/Alec8ter), who's been retweeting so much protest, ACAB, and Orange Man Bad stuff these past few months, is a cub enthusiast.


Spoiler: Cub Porn, NSFW






https://twitter.com/Spartan8ter/status/1280204155705913344 (https://archive.md/hFEMU)
https://twitter.com/Spartan8ter/status/1276908116810948608 (https://archive.md/PFqSF)
https://twitter.com/Spartan8ter/status/1278840880808423425 (https://archive.md/9zFMO) - Alts for the previous link



The examples below are not his artwork but are still linked to him through his @
https://twitter.com/pileondji/status/1216857755840966657 (https://archive.md/D0KTs)
https://twitter.com/pileondji/status/1193683951988011008 (https://archive.md/hMm7r)
https://twitter.com/pileondji/status/1191820478391808000 (https://archive.md/NoZnV)


Now, you might ask "Why is this relevant or important?" Well, for the past two months, Furries have been going into hyperdrive with targeting problematic artists and individuals from the fandom (1, 2, 3).  Take for example Sethpup.



Spoiler: Sethpup Controversy



Sethpup (a.k.a. Sashabelle the cub artist), who's been retweeting pro-BLM and ACAB stuff for the past two months while venting about his psychological issues and meds on Twitter, is once again being called out *now* being called out for being a zoophile, drawing feral and cub porn, and appearing in Kero's leaked chat, all of which had been discovered some time ago (if you do some digging here you will find posts here mentioning Seth) but is now resurfacing because, as already stated, Furries have been gutting the fandom and purging it of problematic elements for image control quality (1, 2, 2.5, 3). here's Seth being woke (perhaps in order to lessen the inevitable attacks) but nearly everyone is calling him out for being a zoo and they're still calling him out on it (including a mugshot drawing that I find quite funny).







And many more individuals are continuously being ousted, with many furries are turning on each other to feed the Great Cancel Machine, seeking to expunge less reputable figures from the fandom; all the while hoping to delay their inevitable callout; so all your support the BLM protests and drone on about racial injustice/inequality, will do nothing to protect you against the Furry Juggernaut from crushing and consuming you, Alec, and those like him, too.


----------



## Fistbeard_McThunderaxe (Aug 8, 2020)

https://archive.md/SIxYE
		






Falvie is stealing money again.


----------



## Pukebucket (Aug 8, 2020)

Fistbeard_McThunderaxe said:


> https://archive.md/SIxYE
> 
> 
> View attachment 1505877
> ...


Any Furries born after 19XX can’t art... all they know is steal money, charge they customers, twerk (in fursuit), be zoosexual, eat hot dick & lie...

Really though Falvie is wild to me as she's scammed so many people and has never to my knowledge even needed to rebrand to save her reputation.

In other news, I suspect Molten is hanging around here, or one of her husbandos is;



This coming just a couple weeks after we discussed this exact thing. I remembered mentioning that her jumping from monster porn to incest to DDlg coinciding with Spotty jumping from furry porn to bestiality to incest to cub play was pretty coincidental and emblematic of an "escalation" so it seems she's latched on that to try and prove all the haters are wrong or something.

Molten, if this was just about comfort and sex you'd be able to keep it in the fucking bedroom or in private spaces like other people do, and this includes your art; but instead you feel the need to share and smear it all over the internet on every platform that will tolerate and validate you, all while proselytizing about how woke wanting to fuck your "husdad" and/or "duncle" makes you. That's not comfort through sex; that's just creating a circlejerk of validation deposed of any and all critical analysis and self-awareness, particularly among those who might use it for reasons other than "just fiction". If you kept this shit to your own website or private blogs I don't think anyone would care much; incest fetishists and DD/lg freaks are pretty fucking common as far as normie taboo kinks go. But if you keep thinking that posting on Twitter about standing up for the rights of (checking my notes here) CP artists and wannabe dogfuckers makes you somehow a martyr of modern propriety then I'm afraid you're sorely mistaken.

Almost nobody actually cares if you call your husband "daddy", or even that you draw incest content to make yourself feel better about your parental issues; yeah it's weird and concerning but it's just one facet of a many-layered issue, and arguably the least important point being made here.

It's the fact that you feel the need to scream down people who criticize how and why you choose to share that content on_ public platforms minors hang out on_ of all places, to the point of refusing to tag your shit because, and I (almost) quote; "People who don't like incest search through tags to be mean to me, a grown-ass woman in a multi-level marriage who can leave the internet at any time, so I'll just expose them unknowingly to incest and ageplay by not properly tagging it anymore! They can only block me after they come to my gallery and eyeball my disgusting porn first; I'll warn them in my bio but odds are they aren't going to look at that on FA or other sites until after they've already seen my art! That'll teach 'em!"

That shit is literally the crux of why everyone has a fucking problem with you. It's not just about the incest being icky or your motivations being flimsy, it's because you invalidate the harm done to other people though exposure to that type of media while hoisting yourself as a victim of harassment, all while refusing to simply leave the platform in question for a more private venue. That is why you are being debated here so frequently, and others in your orbit like WhiteMantis are (currently) not. You could even do what Spotty does and have a hugbox where you post all your DD/lg incest shit while keeping some of your older material on Twitter. But you won't do that because that would mean losing a cut of your influence as an "Incest Illustrator". It was never about "comfort in sex" Molten; it's about your own goddamn marketing.


----------



## Kled (Aug 8, 2020)

Pukebucket said:


> In other news, I suspect Molten is hanging around here, or one of her husbandos is;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember our brief conversation on Molten and Spotty and I want to say that all of your posts and everyone else's posts on this are very good reads and it got me thunkin'.  I long since unfollowed Spotty because I'm sorry, I can't ignore the escalation and the same for Molten even if the art is well done.  That alone is a distraction technique because you wouldn't expect two furries with extremely well polished art with actual anatomy and skill to be disgusting pedos and rape apologists (I know I know; there's a number of decent and fucked up furry artists).  But I kinda wanna break this particular part down a bit.

*



			"Yeah dipshit, thats what happens when you're afraid/ashamed.  You're not honest."
		
Click to expand...

*
That implies that you KNOW it's wrong.  That's not about "honesty" to yourself.  Someone COAXED you into thinking its ok.  Look at how Spotty excused their like for cub.  Look at how specific they get into the descriptors of what people "commonly have problems with" in terms of cub art.  It's clear it's so romanticized that it's officially in another plane of existence but the fact that their tone comes off as a manipulative professor on "taboo" kinks.. the wording.  It's so bothersome.  "It's ok if you personally don't like cub art.  I like it and i don't have a problem with it.  Everyone else has a problem with it.  Cub art to me is [descriptors].  Everyone else might see this differently and that's ok."  That's what I got from Spotty's post.  Everyone else is the problem; they're the ones weird for not taking into account that they've come up with some galaxy mind explanation for wanting to draw cub.  

I might not follow them on twitter anymore because their martyrdom on this stupid fucking hill got old super fast and it's the worst possible place to die on but I do follow them on FA for this very reason.  They've drawn CP/incest before as well as still drawing beastiality.  Furaffinity's archiving is really stupid and weird.  Hopefuly the direct links to the images themselves is fine.  Tell me if i need to change it:



Spoiler: Their FurAffinity Header











Spoiler: Bestiality Art 






			https://d.facdn.net/art/spottyjaguar/1592159276/1592159276.spottyjaguar_preggy_vap_small.png
		






			https://d.facdn.net/art/spottyjaguar/1593662730/1593662730.spottyjaguar_big_ampharos_small.png
		







			https://d.facdn.net/art/spottyjaguar/1562717458/1562717458.spottyjaguar_voidphoenix_commission_9_small.png
		







			https://d.facdn.net/art/spottyjaguar/1567050127/1567050127.spottyjaguar_voidphoenix_commission_12_small.png
		









Spoiler: CP/Incest








			https://d.facdn.net/art/spottyjaguar/1571696498/1571696498.spottyjaguar_voidphoenix_commission_13_small.png
		





Did you notice that the commissioner is the same person for about half of these pictures?  Spotty in my opinion and Molten too, cannot claim its for therapy if they're profiting off of it.  That's a lie and I bet they've told it so many times they started believing it themselves.  You don't cash in off of your supposed "therapeutic art" like this.  

Also if both are really trying to justify this and turn into martyrs for the mighty cause of pedophilia and rape and cub art then they're a lost cause but I guess that's fine for furries because they're good artists.  I talked to a good friend about this and we both said everyone's got something taboo that they like but the difference between furries/internet weirdos and normal people is that normal people keep that shit to themselves at all times.  



Pukebucket said:


> and I (almost) quote; "People who don't like incest search through tags to be mean to me, a grown-ass woman in a multi-level marriage who can leave the internet at any time, so I'll just expose them unknowingly to incest and ageplay by not properly tagging it anymore! They can only block me after they come to my gallery and eyeball my disgusting porn first; I'll warn them in my bio but odds are they aren't going to look at that on FA or other sites until after they've already seen my art! That'll teach 'em!"
> 
> That shit is literally the crux of why everyone has a fucking problem with you. It's not just about the incest being icky or your motivations being flimsy, it's because you invalidate the harm done to other people though exposure to that type of media while hoisting yourself as a victim of harassment, all while refusing to simply leave the platform in question for a more private venue.


This couldn't be said any better if I tried.  The fact that they invalidate others who have been through similar situations and shit as their art with "well it's MY therapy-!" is also manipulative and straight up dismissive.  I don't have much else to say about this but-



Pukebucket said:


> That is why you are being debated here so frequently, and others in your orbit like WhiteMantis are (currently) not.


WhiteMantis is actually not on Twitter anymore and if they are it's to look at their feed and leave.  I can excuse them (not because of the art or the obvious incest) of this because they just went to do it somewhere else with a select few people.  They got called out a few months ago and I wanna say i found out on here before finding on on twitter, and they said fuck this and packed right up and went to a more private platform.  Now I know you all have a problem and a couple of issues with that but to me, it's smart.  Keep it private and away from people and there will be no problems.  If you like it, then ok that's you and if you keep it to yourself, even better.  I'm big on privacy but also full disclosure.  I think WM disclosed that ages ago but instead of Molten and Spotty, they aren't street preaching about how incest is actually hot and the future of sex.

To wrap this up, I fully expect to see cop outs (lol) of "well I'm trans" or "I'm a LGBTPOC creator struggling in this UNJUST SOCIETY :tm:.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 8, 2020)

WhiteMantis was really frustrating. Good art, but once they started down the incest slippery slope... well, they haven't stopped yet. I'm pretty sure their ass is going transsonic down the slope at this point. Still, good on them for keeping it more private than these pervs.

Unrelated: I forgot 8/8 is #VoreDay. Check that hashtag on twitter to see _a lot_ of furry lolcows and lolcalfs trying just _so_ hard to defend people and animals being eaten alive. Of course, "it's all fictional"! Nevermind the creeps who actually do swallow small animals alive. Or the goremonglers who are into hard vore.


----------



## Pizdec (Aug 8, 2020)

Spoiler: Seriously? Do we need to keep circling back?


----------



## Pukebucket (Aug 9, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> WhiteMantis was really frustrating. Good art, but once they started down the incest slippery slope... well, they haven't stopped yet. I'm pretty sure their ass is going transsonic down the slope at this point. Still, good on them for keeping it more private than these pervs.


I'd honestly be shocked if WhiteMantis went trans, she seems to do almost exclusively generic cishet animu stuff (I'm including the incest in that) and I haven't seen 'narry a single trans character as far as thine eye can see... yet. I'm also not even sure how gay male dragon people would have sex in her fiction either since they canonically don't have ass holes; I assume it involves a lot of frotting or something.

Otherwise though, I share the sentiment. Blade Under Mask comic was cool if you're into supernatural Japanese period dramas about anthro bugs (even if it did have sort-of-but-not-really incest implied even back then) but that tanked and she's been back to drawing very pretty concept art for her "dragon twins I modded into Skyrim, but in the modern era, but now they're pirates, but now they're Victorian nobility, but now they've got seven kids and some of them might be generation two of siblingcest" and so on. Oh, and remaking her Blade Under Mask characters to be dragon people.

I don't dislike WhiteMantis's work, if only because more is coming out of it than just morality posturing over the right to jerk off over it; other artists are doing a similar style now as well and I'm looking forward into seeing what other creators like Rasa88 make in a similar vein, sans the inbreeding (hopefully).


----------



## Rukario (Aug 9, 2020)

I don't understand why the fuck so many furries are attempting to defend their fetishes and interests in porn by using outdated and inaccurate sociology/psychology arguments. It just makes them look even worse.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 9, 2020)

Pukebucket said:


> I'd honestly be shocked if WhiteMantis went trans, she seems to do almost exclusively generic cishet animu stuff (I'm including the incest in that) and I haven't seen 'narry a single trans character as far as thine eye can see... yet. I'm also not even sure how gay male dragon people would have sex in her fiction either since they canonically don't have ass holes; I assume it involves a lot of frotting or something.


Teaches me to type late at night after four shots of tequila. A single extra "S" can make all the difference. I meant "transonic", as in "near the speed of sound", from how far down and how quickly she's gone down the slope. My bad.



Pukebucket said:


> Otherwise though, I share the sentiment. Blade Under Mask comic was cool if you're into supernatural Japanese period dramas about anthro bugs (even if it did have sort-of-but-not-really incest implied even back then) but that tanked and she's been back to drawing very pretty concept art for her "dragon twins I modded into Skyrim, but in the modern era, but now they're pirates, but now they're Victorian nobility, but now they've got seven kids and some of them might be generation two of siblingcest" and so on. Oh, and remaking her Blade Under Mask characters to be dragon people.
> 
> I don't dislike WhiteMantis's work, if only because more is coming out of it than just morality posturing over the right to jerk off over it; other artists are doing a similar style now as well and I'm looking forward into seeing what other creators like Rasa88 make in a similar vein, sans the inbreeding (hopefully).


My problem with WhiteMantis' work, and this was a thing even before I learned that it's incest all the way down, is that it got _extremely_ samey once the dragon twins showed up. I don't know if they turned into her autistic special interest (let's face it, statistically speaking most artists are autistic to some level), or if it was just people egging her on for "MORE MORE MORE" because she was drawing hot monsterpeople instead of Japanese bugs, but every time I decided to check her online presence over the past couple of years it became more and more about her dragon couple to the detriment of everything else. It's been over a year since I last went looking for her stuff, though, so I don't know if that's changed.

Anyway, her art is good (despite some jarring proportion issues sometimes, I think she sticks too close to her photo reference) and she doesn't moralize in public, so I don't bemoan her too much. I just wish that good art was used for more things. Even cool, sexy and detailed characters can get boring after long enough, even more so when the entire context for them (inceeeeest!) is so limited. At least Tom Fischbach draws more than _just_ TG/TF pandering BS despite what his fanbase demands. That's why I said WhiteMantis' whole thing was really frustrating to me. She's got great art, great potential for improvement, and clearly a lot of imagination, but it all gets focused on such specific things that it feels like a waste. I would love to draw like she does but can't even get a stick figure to look right, so if I could have some of that talent she's squandering it would be swell.



Rukario said:


> I don't understand why the fuck so many furries are attempting to defend their fetishes and interests in porn by using outdated and inaccurate sociology/psychology arguments. It just makes them look even worse.


Because it works. Saying "SCIENCE BACKS MY KINK" is a powerful message, even if it's not true. It's a strong argument from authority fallacy.

For the people who are already on their side (and likely have their own sick kinks), it validates their opinions and makes them feel good.

For the people they're actually trying to convince everything is fine, it works because most people aren't going to go through the trouble of actually reading the science and coming up with their own informed opinions just to debate with cumbrained furries on twitter. The ones who are autistic enough to do it get drowned out without putting a dent on the fallacious discourse.


----------



## Neko GF (Aug 10, 2020)

This is sure to end well for @Sparx_x_x: 





Your browser is not able to display this video.

















https://twitter.com/Sparx_x_x/status/1292765244863832070 (Archive)


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> This is sure to end well for @Sparx_x_x:
> View attachment 1509773View attachment 1509786
> View attachment 1509798
> 
> ...


I'm normally against the concept of debtors' prisons out of principle, but this individual does make a _sterling _case for them.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> This is sure to end well for @Sparx_x_x:
> View attachment 1509773View attachment 1509786
> View attachment 1509798
> 
> ...


----------



## Neko GF (Aug 10, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> View attachment 1510303


This was made way back in June. I wonder how much he wasted on toys, porn, fast food and other shit?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 10, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> This was made way back in June. I wonder how much he wasted on toys, porn, fast food and other shit?


Enough to have debt collectors on his ass, at least.


----------



## Adam The Ticket Seller (Aug 10, 2020)

Gaymead said:


> Sorry for bringing up old shit, but in this list is popular Furry artist Dredjiir, who's guilty of being associated with ComicsGate;  Emberwick and other Furry artists responded, which brought out clout-chasing faggot Tzarvolver (1, fucker deleted the tweets with the scraencaps)  and Gunmouth(1,2,3) to speak out against Scappo. Now, I don't want to sound overly defensive when I say this, but is is just really scummy and really disingenuous of the two of them, especially Tzar, fuck him. as for the OP of the list, I find it funny how they're obsessively tweeting about police brutality and white supremacy with when they live a in white suburb, so make of that what you will.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screencap of Deleted Tweet and Other Archives
> ...



Do you have a better resolution version of the FA screencap? All I could make out of the rightmost is Scappo being a transphobic fascist because he disagreed with a tranny. I need to know the rest of the story 


Spoiler: picture in name


----------



## Thistle (Aug 11, 2020)

Fistbeard_McThunderaxe said:


> https://archive.md/SIxYE
> 
> 
> View attachment 1505877
> ...


Damnit, i pulled my discord moles off too soon.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Aug 12, 2020)

Adam The Ticket Seller said:


> Do you have a better resolution version of the FA screencap? All I could make out of the rightmost is Scappo being a transphobic fascist because he disagreed with a tranny. I need to know the rest of the story
> 
> 
> Spoiler: picture in name
> ...




I decided to go and find the art, as well as Scappo explaining what he said.

So, here's his explanation. http://archive.vn/IOZVr

And this is where I'm put the art, if archive.md didn't suck at archiving E621: http://archive.vn/ZWMYw

Really though, I just want to highlight the person in the comments that wished it had "animal genitalia". Such a specific way to say "I'm a zoo, but not one of those GROSS zoos..."


----------



## Adam The Ticket Seller (Aug 12, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> View attachment 1514231
> 
> I decided to go and find the art, as well as Scappo explaining what he said.
> 
> ...


So he's a transphobic bigot for not using the exact words the tranny mafia wanted him to use, got it.


Spoiler: Local archives of pictures, NSFW



cishet catgirl



TRUE AND HONEST woman catgirl


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 12, 2020)

Adam The Ticket Seller said:


> So he's a transphobic bigot for not using the exact words the tranny mafia wanted him to use, got it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Local archives of pictures, NSFW
> ...


That's some pretty standard tranny terminology sperging, really. Every now and then you see an artist getting railed on for saying "dickgirl" or "cuntboy" or whatever.

Can I just point out how damn uncomfortable those balls look there? Half those dickgirl-in-panties edits furries do end up with the nuts getting squished way too hard by the underwear.


----------



## Kane Lives (Aug 12, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> View attachment 1514231
> 
> I decided to go and find the art, as well as Scappo explaining what he said.
> 
> ...


Then trannies wonder why PEAK TRANS is happening.

Truly their own worst enemies.


----------



## PinstripeLuns (Aug 12, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> View attachment 1489818
> 
> https://twitter.com/Murraculous_One/status/1289296166698405888 (A)
> 
> ...




Went digging and found one of his followers.


			https://twitter.com/ThatFoxoCalon?s=20
		




Spoiler: Dumb tweets 









A response to this:






That last image pisses me off because we all know furries have planned to drug animals in order to prevent resistance. By this logic, any rape victim could've just backed away from the rapist and it would've been fine.

Edit: Calon's followers

Pskng. Just your usual dogfucker but he hates the libs.


			https://twitter.com/pskng2?s=20
		



Spoiler: Tweets






 kids can't consent but dogs can






Feloin. Open to debate anytime about the ethicacy of fucking lions.


			https://twitter.com/FeloinFelion?s=20
		



Spoiler: Tweet






Yes, I view animals as less than human. Since animals are less than human. That's "speciest" apparently.


----------



## Gaymead (Aug 12, 2020)

Adam The Ticket Seller said:


> Do you have a better resolution version of the FA screencap? All I could make out of the rightmost is Scappo being a transphobic fascist because he disagreed with a tranny. I need to know the rest of the story
> 
> 
> Spoiler: picture in name
> ...





Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> View attachment 1514231
> 
> I decided to go and find the art, as well as Scappo explaining what he said.
> 
> ...


Damn, beat me to the punch; But in any case thanks, for myself for the tweet with that screencap is gone now, but there is also this screencap that I found on Scappo's twitter that Tzarvolver posted (the one I saved in my cap):




There is also a link to an FA Journal, which Scappo wrote in apology for the above things:


			
				Scappo said:
			
		

> *Clearing the air...hopefully.*
> 
> First of all, I apologize to anyone who may have been disturbed by any words I have written. I would like to take a moment to explain my actions as best I can. I only ask that you read everything I have to say, but I also acknowlege any negative feelings anyone may have against me as well.
> 
> ...


EDIT: Apparently, you cannot upload images with the .PNG  URL directly off of twitter.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 12, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> And all we can do is hope it kills them like it did to illone.


Nah the usual thing that kills furries are cars.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 12, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Nah the usual thing that kills furries are cars.


brb, buying shares in GM.


----------



## Racoober (Aug 12, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Nah the usual thing that kills furries are cars.


The fuck is up with that?
It seems like every year one or two furries die on their way to/from a con


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 12, 2020)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> The fuck is up with that?
> It seems like every year one or two furries die on their way to/from a con



Dumb animals don't know to look left and right before crossing.

That or people deliberately hit them.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 12, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Dumb animals don't know to look left and right before crossing.
> 
> That or people deliberately hit them.


Is like a deer in headlights. Haw haw haw.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 12, 2020)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> The fuck is up with that?
> It seems like every year one or two furries die on their way to/from a con


I think we can safely assume some of those try to drive while either hung over or outright still drunk/stoned from the con parties.

Or they tried to drive in a fursuit and the limited peripheral vision/heat stroke got them.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 12, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I think we can safely assume some of those try to drive while either hung over or outright still drunk/stoned from the con parties.
> 
> Or they tried to drive in a fursuit and the limited peripheral vision/heat stroke got them.



This probably happens at any con but nobody cares about a trekkie or some shit getting splattered.  It being a furry makes it weird enough, just because furries are weird and creepy, that it can fill a column inch on a slow news day because "lol furry roadkill."


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 12, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> This probably happens at any con but nobody cares about a trekkie or some shit getting splattered.  It being a furry makes it weird enough, just because furries are weird and creepy, that it can fill a column inch on a slow news day because "lol furry roadkill."


I guess it helps that they all know (and e-bang) each other, too. I have never met a single furry who went to a con solely for the con itself and its events. They're always going there "to meet friends".


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Aug 12, 2020)

Spoiler: What a fucking derailment






AnOminous said:


> The cops aren't the ones who OD'd him on fentanyl.  He did that to himself.


It's rare for the level of fentanyl in his blood to be at that level when a person dies of an OD, though by no means impossible. Most of the drugs in his system weren't at a level that indicated recent usage. Even the fentanyl was at a level that that indicated either an intake within the last half hour, or else a large intake at least 16 hours prior. For the vast majority, the only time that level is seen in an OD is when it's accidental intake by someone that never touches fentanyl.

That and the fact that an independent autopsy suggested asphyxiation was the cause of his death by pressure on his neck, and not OD on fentanyl, suggests it wasn't the cause.



Furries die driving to cons because idiots driving long distances are going to push themselves without sleep and that results in drifting to the wrong spot and becoming road pizza.


----------



## Local Coyote (Aug 13, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I think we can safely assume some of those try to drive while either hung over or outright still drunk/stoned from the con parties.
> 
> Or they tried to drive in a fursuit and the limited peripheral vision/heat stroke got them.


Fursuit is less likely. The only one who did that was Bryant Fox and he's a retard. More likely among alcohol is sleep deprivation. Cons are 24 hour events, there's always something to do. I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of these people are running off minimal or no sleep.


----------



## Racoober (Aug 13, 2020)

Local Coyote said:


> Fursuit is less likely. The only one who did that was Bryant Fox and he's a retard.


You're thinking of Treble, friend


----------



## Vault (Aug 13, 2020)

I can't get this to archive on Wayback, but a dude got found to be spreading HIV, talking sexual to underage folk and being a general nuisance.
Here's some choice parts though. It's kinda fucking sad because the whole "lol I can just get a new audience and do it again" is completely true - Pretty much the same tactic a lot of scam artists do once furs realize they should prooobably post an artists beware for a picture they ordered like 5 years ago. They just end up running away, getting a new name and scamming folks all over again.



Spoiler


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 13, 2020)

Another day, another potential pedo paw partisan placed under public perusal. Perfect.

(It's really early and I'm feeling alliterative. Haven't made coffee yet.)

Hey, at least this one is midly different from the usual technicolor creeps. His fursona is larger and broader than the standard cliché cuddly Disney merch look or "runner's build" (I keep seeing this term used, I do not think it means what they think it means) most creeps seem to go for. Probably because it's a bear.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Aug 13, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Another day, another potential pedo paw partisan placed under public perusal. Perfect.



Say that three times fast successfully, and Growly appears.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 13, 2020)

Vault said:


> I can't get this to archive on Wayback, but a dude got found to be spreading HIV, talking sexual to underage folk and being a general nuisance.
> Here's some choice parts though. It's kinda fucking sad because the whole "lol I can just get a new audience and do it again" is completely true - Pretty much the same tactic a lot of scam artists do once furs realize they should prooobably post an artists beware for a picture they ordered like 5 years ago. They just end up running away, getting a new name and scamming folks all over again.
> 
> 
> ...


https://archive.vn/B4Rvx Archive works, but it's weird. Don't use wayback for archiving.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 13, 2020)

Vault said:


> I can't get this to archive on Wayback, but a dude got found to be spreading HIV, talking sexual to underage folk and being a general nuisance.



Even this beaner's fursona looks like a disgusting unbathed neckbeard pedophile.


----------



## Pizdec (Aug 13, 2020)

I'm sure Chris Whiteman would be delighted to know he has a popufur artist defending his stupid antics. 

Also Skott went on another tirade? I've been losing track of how hard he has to white knight this pathetic attempt at polyamory.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 13, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> View attachment 1517321


Oh, I agree that MAPs are people, too. They're right that you can't change what you're attracted to. And I would have no issues with leaving them mostly alone so long as they kept their perversions under lock and key.

*But they never do that, do they?*

Every. Single. Time. You see someone talking about being nice to MAPs, or being proud of being MAP, or telling people not to kinkshame MAPs... and 12 times out of 10 they'll have some worryingly small skeletons in their closet. Every. Single. Time. These degenerates are harming children in some way. Be it by trading child porn, grooming kids, trying to get them to send them nude photos, introducing them to porn, drugging them, groping them, raping them and/or doing even worse.

If they _were_ as nice and innocent as they pretend to be, everything would be wonderful. But they're not, and they keep trying to use other people's tolerant attitudes to cover for their criminal activity. In the end, I have yet to meet a "proud MAP" who I didn't want to introduce to the loud end of a minigun within 3 minutes of conversation.


----------



## Cryogonal (Aug 13, 2020)

Just call them pedos for fucks sake


----------



## Thistle (Aug 13, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Even this beaner's fursona looks like a disgusting unbathed neckbeard pedophile.


All it needs is an unkept fedora with cum stains.


----------



## Pizdec (Aug 13, 2020)

Imagine thinking your shit smells good. 









Though if we're gonna do anime meh mehs, can we do this one next? Pretty sure she'll feel this way when she realizes her white Knighting got her boyfriend dox'd


----------



## Big Bang (Aug 14, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> View attachment 1517321
> 
> I'm sure Chris Whiteman would be delighted to know he has a popufur artist defending his stupid antics.
> 
> Also Skott went on another tirade? I've been losing track of how hard he has to white knight this pathetic attempt at polyamory.


Pedophiles could do better by not drawing child porn, not being in situations where children are everywhere, not looking at child porn, not talking to children, seeking therapy, neutering/castrating yourself because you want to copulate with children (and you'll obviously always want to fuck kids because you say they can't change who they are), but that would be doing good for the world and you don't want that. You'll always be a predator so may as well suicide yourself because there obviously aren't better ways of going about your disease than _perpetuating/promoting/spreading/encouraging it by drawing child porn and posting it for other pedophiles to see._


----------



## Fistbeard_McThunderaxe (Aug 14, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> Pedophiles could do better by not drawing child porn, not being in situations where children are everywhere, not looking at child porn, not talking to children, seeking therapy, neutering/castrating yourself because you want to copulate with children (and you'll obviously always want to fuck kids because you say they can't change who they are), but that would be doing good for the world and you don't want that. You'll always be a predator so may as well suicide yourself because there obviously aren't better ways of going about your disease than _perpetuating/promoting/spreading/encouraging it by drawing child porn and posting it for other pedophiles to see._


Morally better yes. Taboos are one of the most powerful drugs in the world..ironically because of your post. Being threatened and mocked entices people to find loopholes in society to get the thing they are told is bad. That's another story that leads to why Netflix has a compilation of Big Mouth characters ejaculating; to spite those who say they can't.

Compromising on taboos is not good either as it causes no standards at all.


----------



## Balgias (Aug 14, 2020)

Balgias said:


> He wanted his 5 minutes of clout and to hurt my friends just because the -mob- can't get to me. Now the mob is gone and he has to deal with the blowback.



And here's the blowback folks, he's fucking dead!





			https://twitter.com/neopaganfc/status/1293203666007015424
		


Fuck around and find out.

@farilyeen Lurk these threads all ya want, karma is coming for you too.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Aug 15, 2020)

Balgias said:


> And here's the blowback folks, he's fucking dead!
> 
> View attachment 1521222
> 
> ...



You know, you seem like you’re holding onto a lot of hate.  
Maybe you should talk to someone, take up a hobby or get a hamster or something.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 15, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> You know, you seem like you’re holding onto a lot of hate.
> Maybe you should talk to someone, take up a hobby or get a hamster or something.


Agreed. Go get that 'tism treated, it'll be good for you.


----------



## Balgias (Aug 15, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> You know, you seem like you’re holding onto a lot of hate.
> Maybe you should talk to someone, take up a hobby or get a hamster or something.



" hate "




Corn Flakes said:


> Agreed. Go get that 'tism treated, it'll be good for you.



" tisms "

This place really is a hive of lefties huh

Point being, dark humor aside, people I hate tend to end up dead, for one reason or another, think I'm done trolling for a 'while'.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Aug 15, 2020)

Balgias said:


> " hate "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m sure you had a lot to do with his heart disease.  
Either way, sperging over some unknown 13 year old drama says more about you than him.  
Just out of curiosity, what did either of our posts have to do with politics to the point you’d call us “lefties”?  
I stand by what I said, seek help, move on.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 15, 2020)

Balgias said:


> And here's the blowback folks, he's fucking dead!
> 
> View attachment 1521222
> 
> ...





Balgias said:


> " hate "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sound like the typical furfag retard who comes here expecting us to be some sort of big sekrit club where we wish death on random people who we really don't give two fucks about beyond their entertainment value. In fact, I'm starting to believe you're the sort of retard who would post here all bold and brash thinking you'll be protected if you just play along like the rest of us.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 15, 2020)

Balgias said:


> And here's the blowback folks, he's fucking dead!
> 
> View attachment 1521222
> 
> ...



Bro you just posted cringe.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Aug 15, 2020)

Balgias said:


> " hate "
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kill yourself.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Aug 15, 2020)

Balgias said:


> " hate "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't even have the energy to say the same stuff to you that others did. You make Khord and JasonAfex look well-adjusted. Good job, you're too sad to insult.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 15, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> You sound like the typical furfag retard who comes here expecting us to be some sort of big sekrit club where we wish death on random people who we really don't give two fucks about beyond their entertainment value. In fact, I'm starting to believe you're the sort of retard who would post here all bold and brash thinking you'll be protected if you just play along like the rest of us.


I'm surprised their avatar isn't Shadow the Hedgehog. There was so much smug edge on display there, you could cut yourself with it.


----------



## Cryogonal (Aug 15, 2020)

Balgias said:


> " hate "
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If not being a leftie means being like you, I'll start voting for Biden right now.


----------



## Racoober (Aug 15, 2020)

Balgias said:


> This place really is a hive of lefties huh
> 
> Point being, dark humor aside, people I hate tend to end up dead, for one reason or another, think I'm done trolling for a 'while'.


Get your head checked, please


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Aug 15, 2020)

Balgias said:


> " hate "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


" Everyone I disagree with is the political party I hate "

This is the exact same bs Democrats use and I can not help but laugh at the irony that just whizzed over your head.

No one here gives a shit about politics. We laugh at Nazis AND Antifa because they're both speds - just like you. Congrats, my guy. I'd highly recommend shutting up before you get your own thread


----------



## Thistle (Aug 15, 2020)

Balgias said:


> And here's the blowback folks, he's fucking dead!
> 
> View attachment 1521222
> 
> ...


At least give nitter links damnit. ftfy.



Balgias said:


> think I'm done trolling for a 'while'.



Don't come back faggot.


----------



## Pizdec (Aug 15, 2020)

Balgias said:


> And here's the blowback folks, he's fucking dead!
> 
> View attachment 1521222
> 
> ...



Oh hey you're that faggot who tried to cover up my archive of your shitty group on telegram. Don't you and Aerys have shit to do?

Edit: because he wants to be an example of sticking your neck out, and cause your name is retardedly speshial



			https://twitter.com/BalgiasOrnious?s=09
		




			https://www.furaffinity.net/user/balgias/
		




			https://www.youtube.com/user/Balgias
		




			https://www.f-list.net/c/balgias
		






Rape Femboys? That's just weird my dude.








Looks like someone couldn't outgrow their edgy phase.

And of course you have an Ekas profile.
(A)


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 15, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> Oh hey you're that faggot who tried to cover up my archive of your shitty group on telegram. Don't you and Aerys have shit to do?
> 
> Edit: because he wants to be an example of sticking your neck out, and cause your name is retardedly speshial
> 
> ...


We already went through this before, it's all been posted already.


----------



## Pizdec (Aug 15, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> We already went through this before, it's all been posted already.


Oh... I'll take my autism stickers now.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Aug 15, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I'm surprised their avatar isn't Shadow the Hedgehog. There was so much smug edge on display there, you could cut yourself with it.



shadow the edgehog

mods namechange please


----------



## Thistle (Aug 15, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> Oh... I'll take my autism stickers now.


Too late for him now, @Cuddly Pirate awarded Rob with his own thread.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 15, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> No one here gives a shit about politics. We laugh at Nazis AND Antifa because they're both speds - just like you. Congrats, my guy. I'd highly recommend shutting up before you get your own thread





Damn Furfag said:


> Too late for him now, @Cuddly Pirate awarded Rob with his own thread.


I love how "get lost before you get your own thread" is not only a viable threat in the farms if you're a huge sped, but also one that will get followed up on.

Shine on you crazy diamonds.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 15, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I love how "get lost before you get your own thread" is not only a viable threat in the farms if you're a huge sped, but also one that will get followed up on.
> 
> Shine on you crazy diamonds.


His dirty laundry was already known since he first turned up and tried to act macho. It's just been sitting around until now.


----------



## Troonos (Aug 15, 2020)

Balgias said:


> " hate "
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, you remind me of the friendless autist from high school who wore a black trenchcoat with his Transitions lenses and horrible acne and told everyone he had friends in the FBI who could make people disappear. Kill yourself, faggot. You aren't scaring anyone.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 15, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> At least give nitter links damnit. ftfy.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't come back faggot.



What, and miss his spanking new thread and his doxing?


----------



## Thistle (Aug 15, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> What, and miss his spanking new thread and his doxing?


It was wishful thinking, people like him always crawl back to see what people are saying about them.


----------



## AssRock (Aug 15, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> His dirty laundry was already known since he first turned up and tried to act macho. It's just been sitting around until now.


 
Agreed. 

But it seems to be worthwhile to bring it all back up just as a reminder to newfags that he's not worth the time or attention. He's too boring to even get his own thread, lmfao.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 15, 2020)

AssRock said:


> Agreed.
> 
> But it seems to be worthwhile to bring it all back up just as a reminder to newfags that he's not worth the time or attention. He's too boring to even get his own thread, lmfao.


You should look at Prospering Grounds.


----------



## Lolcow Imperium (Aug 15, 2020)

you can't dress up irl as a humanoid animal and go to a convention filled with other people dressed as humanoid animals or have an online persona or avatar that is a humanoid animal without having some type of sexual attraction to animals


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Aug 15, 2020)

Lolcow Imperium said:


> you can't dress up irl as a humanoid animal and go to a convention filled with other people dressed as humanoid animals or have an online persona or avatar that is a humanoid animal without having some type of sexual attraction to animals



holy shit y'all

has

has this occurred to any of y'all else? 

like

mindblown/gif


----------



## Balgias (Aug 15, 2020)

AssRock said:


> Agreed.
> 
> But it seems to be worthwhile to bring it all back up just as a reminder to newfags that he's not worth the time or attention. He's too boring to even get his own thread, lmfao.



Who are you again?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 16, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> It was wishful thinking, people like him always crawl back to see what people are saying about them.


Look at that, you were right!


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Aug 16, 2020)

Balgias said:


> Who are you again?



Honest question: why do you actually think coming here and going “PEOPLE I HATE END UP DEAD” in any way makes you look like anything other than a retarded little edgelord with delusions of being the super hero in his own fantasy?


----------



## Pukebucket (Aug 16, 2020)

I feel like all I do in this thread is bitch about Molten and Spotty now but I was checking some old screencaps on Furry Scumbags to jog my memory in the Zaush thread and found these. This is back when Molten was Viral-Divinity, before her and Spotty started drawing incest, rape, and ageplay for funsies.



Spoiler: Oh How The Turntables















For reference as to what the fuck they're talking about, this is discussing that time Zaush raped someone and got away with it because 'Neer said that since the victim drove to Zaush's house that she was asking for it or something. This was also around the time Zaush was getting in shit for possibly using CP for art references but I noticed that's conveniently not mentioned here (granted, I'm hazy on the timeline so that could've leaked after the initial rape allegations).


----------



## Cat2 Emoji (Aug 16, 2020)

Pukebucket said:


> I feel like all I do in this thread is bitch about Molten and Spotty now but I was checking some old screencaps on Furry Scumbags to jog my memory in the Zaush thread and found these. This is back when Molten was Viral-Divinity, before her and Spotty started drawing incest, rape, and ageplay for funsies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Granted they have been a personal lolcow of mine for a while, but I personally am not bothered by all the spotty talk.  I welcome it since it is usually the sort of stuff that I wasn't paying attention to back when I followed them just for the queue chaos.

I'm not a regular to the farms so maybe I'm off on this, but I feel like they're in an uncomfortable middle ground between being too weird to ignore yet not producing enough "content" publicly with enough consistency for a thread to be worthwhile either.  I've considered the possibility of making a thread, but I just don't feel I've got enough stuff.  There's a part of me that enjoys learning of even better reasons to be laughing at them, dark as they may be. 

All of that said, I did dig through my old chat logs a little more since my previous post.  Most of the relevant stuff isn't important enough to warrant being posted on the farms, but I did apparently get a screencap of their face cam during a stream.  I never followed their Twitter though, so maybe their face is public knowledge and I just never realized.  Was from May 2018.  I'm away from my computer presently, but late this evening I'll back able to get that up if there's interest.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 16, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Look at that, you were right!


You're damn right I am!


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Aug 16, 2020)

Pukebucket said:


> I feel like all I do in this thread is bitch about Molten and Spotty now but I was checking some old screencaps on Furry Scumbags to jog my memory in the Zaush thread and found these. This is back when Molten was Viral-Divinity, before her and Spotty started drawing incest, rape, and ageplay for funsies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zaush became the coder in 2013, long before the 2018 leaks from @CyndiFA that showed the conversation between him and CobaltDawg, and his propensity for using "non-nude child models" as reference for drawing cub porn.

So Molten and Spotty are talking about that Ferality note and how she felt pressured into fucking Zaush after driving over to his place. Which is, yes, 100% rape. Of course, with time and distance from the actual event, furries just don't give a shit anymore.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 16, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> So Molten and Spotty are talking about that Ferality note and how she felt pressured into fucking Zaush after driving over to his place. Which is, yes, 100% rape. Of course, with time and distance from the actual event, furries just don't give a shit anymore.


I've been following furry drama for long enough to know that furries never gave a shit _to begin with_. Wan draws the porn they like, he can do no wrong.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Aug 16, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Honest question: why do you actually think coming here and going “PEOPLE I HATE END UP DEAD” in any way makes you look like anything other than a retarded little edgelord with delusions of being the super hero in his own fantasy?



Meanwhile I'm still trying to figure out what the fuck happened with Albert Temple.



Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> So Molten and Spotty are talking about that Ferality note and how she felt pressured into fucking Zaush after driving over to his place. Which is, yes, 100% rape. Of course, with time and distance from the actual event, furries just don't give a shit anymore.



It's also pretty telling that Zaush apparently just draws "size differences" now. With a side of cucking.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Aug 16, 2020)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Meanwhile I'm still trying to figure out what the fuck happened with Albert Temple.


He created a bunch of characters and pretended to be different people controlling all of them, then died of natural causes.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 16, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> He created a bunch of characters and pretended to be different people controlling all of them, then died of natural causes.


Not dying of a drug overdose or a ruptured intestine from being too ambitious with a Bad Dragon already puts him head and shoulders above your average furry obituary, so good on him.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 16, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> ruptured intestine from being too ambitious with a Bad Dragon



More likely to get a hernia or prolapse, but...

Easily doable if:

1) Small person already, not graced with the colon of gods.
2) Haven't obliterated your asshole consistently
3) Sharp Toy (overly pointy, etc.)
4) And well.. Too stiff.


(Source: Horror Stories & Medical Stories.)


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 16, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> More likely to get a hernia or prolapse, but...
> 
> Easily doable if:
> 
> ...


The fact that you've vocalized all the dangers of putting silicon dog weiners the size of a 2 liter coke as if you thought this through worries me.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 16, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> The fact that you've vocalized all the dangers of putting silicon dog weiners the size of a 2 liter coke as if you thought this through worries me.


I'm sure anyone who's even vaguely aware of Bad Dragon's products would have been curious about it, at least. Such dark knowledge is but a google search away.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 16, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> The fact that you've vocalized all the dangers of putting silicon dog weiners the size of a 2 liter coke as if you thought this through worries me.


Given people shove foreign objects (or fists....) up their ass? A lot can be inferred... And yeah, most of this can be found with a little google-fu.


----------



## Tahoma (Aug 17, 2020)

i'm friends with one of gunmouth's exes and can say for a fact that gunmouth is an abusive pedophile that should be murdered at all costs


as well as the fact that most of the art that was done on paysites was done by the person he was abusing. he took credit for it. this explains why there was such a shift in art styles after they broke up. 

the victim was also forced to draw cub vore by him, hope he dies.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 17, 2020)

Tahoma said:


> i'm friends with one of gunmouth's exes and can say for a fact that gunmouth is an abusive pedophile that should be murdered at all costs
> 
> 
> as well as the fact that most of the art that was done on paysites was done by the person he was abusing. he took credit for it. this explains why there was such a shift in art styles after they broke up.
> ...


Those are interesting claims if true. Got any receipts there?


----------



## D.Va (Aug 17, 2020)

Tahoma said:


> the victim was also forced to draw cub vore by him, hope he dies.



"forced"? pray tell how they forced someone to draw.


----------



## Tahoma (Aug 17, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Those are interesting claims if true. Got any receipts there?


i know it's easy to just make bullshit up and say "its private" but that's the case here, i'd rather not give away info or leak DMs from them, so you'll have to take me at my word, or not. the ex has moved on to greener pastures and is happy now and i'd rather not jeopardize that for some kiwi thread, but it is true.



D.Va said:


> "forced"? pray tell how they forced someone to draw.


abusive husband/isolation is a hell of a drug.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Aug 17, 2020)

Tahoma said:


> i'm friends with one of gunmouth's exes and can say for a fact that gunmouth is an abusive pedophile that should be murdered at all costs
> 
> 
> as well as the fact that most of the art that was done on paysites was done by the person he was abusing. he took credit for it. this explains why there was such a shift in art styles after they broke up.
> ...


There are only a few people who had a similar style over the years, and fewer still young enough to be claiming he's a pedophile.

I think that narrows it down to just AyCee, doesn't it?


----------



## Tahoma (Aug 17, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> There are only a few people who had a similar style over the years, and fewer still young enough to be claiming he's a pedophile.
> 
> I think that narrows it down to just AyCee, doesn't it?


i dunno aycee but im just droppin my experience in.
point is gunmouth's a terrible person


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 17, 2020)

I wish there was a rule here that said "If you can't back up claims with any sort of hard evidence or archives then don't bring it up."


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 17, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> I wish there was a rule here that said "If you can't back up claims with any sort of hard evidence or archives then don't bring it up."


Call it the "pay up or shut up" rule. Bring receipts or keep quiet.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Aug 17, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> I wish there was a rule here that said "If you can't back up claims with any sort of hard evidence or archives then don't bring it up."





Corn Flakes said:


> Call it the "pay up or shut up" rule. Bring receipts or keep quiet.



To some degree, I agree with this but there have been several instances where rumors without evidence got posted, only to have some random stray come in with hard evidence. Sometimes the best way to confirm a rumor is to just talk about it openly.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 17, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> To some degree, I agree with this but there have been several instances where rumors without evidence got posted, only to have some random stray come in with hard evidence. Sometimes the best way to confirm a rumor is to just talk about it openly.


I agree!

My issue with this situation is that we have someone saying they have all the evidence, dropping hints, but refusing to share any of said evidence. This sort of coy approach sounds more like trying to stir up anger towards a target (not that most furry artists don't deserve it), and I think it's nowhere near as good as _"I heard Alice fucked a dog but I can't find the videos/screencaps yet"_ or _"Bob draws cub gore on the side on this alternate AD account, does anyone here have access?"_.

I'll defer to the mods, of course, but IMO drama is only fun when it's well-documented.


----------



## Pukebucket (Aug 17, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> To some degree, I agree with this but there have been several instances where rumors without evidence got posted, only to have some random stray come in with hard evidence. Sometimes the best way to confirm a rumor is to just talk about it openly.


I agree with this. Kiwifarms isn't a fucking law firm; if people want to come here with rumors or speculation who cares. This site is already considered non-reputable by most of the internet by simply existing (who nevertheless come here after the fact for receipts once some undeniable shit goes down on sites like Twitter) but being forewarned about events that might get confirmed later down the line can be useful when it comes to keeping an eye out for that sort of shit and to cross-reference later.

A good example of this would be with Glitchedpuppet; for years before the convo leaks from Bigfluff and others, people had been murmuring about the Flora team being a haven for sex pests, but with nothing "provable" if only because most of the victims felt discouraged or reluctant to escalate it through the legal system due to feeling complicit.

Now those chat screencaps exist to further corroborate and support those statements and original sentiment; even if they aren't believed by Floraverse ass-kissers to this day, they still stand as evidence of their behavior and have since been corroborated (reluctantly) by Glip as being somewhat legitimate despite their initial efforts to deny to save their reputation through aggressive denial. The fact people had made statements prior along the same vein (only to get attacked and discredited, or ignored) only made it more obvious that the screencaps weren't doctored or falsified once they did come out, despite desperate claims by Glip and Marl and Eevee to suggest otherwise.

Kiwifarms is a cesspit where anyone can come and spread misinformation and play bad actors, sure. But it's also a place where victims of certain lolcows (particularly the abusive ones) who don't feel like they will be taken seriously anywhere else can come and share their stories and experiences, even if they cannot be proven or even really respected by fellow posters until days, weeks, or even years later. Those stories stay for posterity so that if actual evidence does surface it can remain as a supportive testimonial after the fact.

*Tl;dr *We ain't fucking cops.gov or on the Bar and don't need to adhere to "innocent until proven guilty" here, even if it might not be ethical to do so. If people want to be bad actors and share false info it can muddy up the narrative for sure, but it also allows people to share genuine statements about lolcow happenings without always feeling like they need to rely on the burden of proof; there is always an option to just make their statement and leave without verifying jack shit, and letting the test of time prove them right or wrong. Sometimes that can be critical for getting a broader narrative further down the line, even if in the moment it doesn't sound like credible information.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Aug 18, 2020)

Pukebucket said:


> I agree with this. Kiwifarms isn't a fucking law firm; if people want to come here with rumors or speculation who cares. This site is already considered non-reputable by most of the internet by simply existing (who nevertheless come here after the fact for receipts once some undeniable shit goes down on sites like Twitter) but being forewarned about events that might get confirmed later down the line can be useful when it comes to keeping an eye out for that sort of shit and to cross-reference later.
> 
> A good example of this would be with Glitchedpuppet; for years before the convo leaks from Bigfluff and others, people had been murmuring about the Flora team being a haven for sex pests, but with nothing "provable" if only because most of the victims felt discouraged or reluctant to escalate it through the legal system due to feeling complicit.
> 
> ...



I agree with this up to a point but there’s also the trick that we also aren’t people’s minions and keeping a standard of “if you’ve got something to say, say it and have archives” discourages random spergs from flooding here to post about how some random person that beat them in an Internet argument is totally a pedophile, because those sorts of spastics are also the kinds that don’t care about the no gay ops rule and the farms will just turn in to those shitty raid chat rooms that used to be prolific where whoever gave everybody else a target for whatever reason would get flooded with bullshit whether they’re a cow or just some dude on the internet.

There’s a place for speculation and doxless tips but the standard should still be “archive your shit, fag.”

Plus watching cows get in to fights with eachother and get halal’d when they inevitably come here to try to rally the farms like an army only to have a tantrum when they get asked for receipts is always a treat.


----------



## Pukebucket (Aug 18, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> I agree with this up to a point but there’s also the trick that we also aren’t people’s minions and keeping a standard of “if you’ve got something to say, say it and have archives” discourages random spergs from flooding here to post about how some random person that beat them in an Internet argument is totally a pedophile, because those sorts of spastics are also the kinds that don’t care about the no gay ops rule and the farms will just turn in to those shitty raid chat rooms that used to be prolific where whoever gave everybody else a target for whatever reason would get flooded with bullshit whether they’re a cow or just some dude on the internet.
> 
> There’s a place for speculation and doxless tips but the standard should still be “archive your shit, fag.”
> 
> Plus watching cows get in to fights with eachother and get halal’d when they inevitably come here to try to rally the farms like an army only to have a tantrum when they get asked for receipts is always a treat.


I think providing evidence is still ideal for posterity by far;  I just also think it needs to be remembered that lolcows usually aren't just lolcows on the internet where most things can be retrieved, and there are plenty of IRL interactions that aren't going to be able to be verified with footage or receipts, particularly by normies who might not be equipped to deal with that.

These are still he said she said statements for sure, and I don't think they necessarily need to be believed by everybody just because someone said them of course; but I'm also pretty sure that if someone claimed that Chris-Chan decided to walk to the local LGBT+ chapter with a sign asking for a boyfriend-free, transwoman-friendly lesbian girlfriend, for example, and it somehow didn't get photographed or recorded on video (supremely doubtful I grant), it would probably still be completely within Chris-Chan's character from a believably perspective and would serve as a supportive statement later if Chris-Chan happened to try that stunt again.

Archives and verification are great but sometimes they just can't be provided because real life doesn't have 24/7 surveillance, and a lot of times testimony can be just as important in hindsight.

But, yeah, I still think people should archive their shit for sure. And it does make for some entertainment when people spread false information and bump themselves up to lolcow status in the process.


----------



## AssRock (Aug 18, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> There are only a few people who had a similar style over the years, and fewer still young enough to be claiming he's a pedophile.
> 
> I think that narrows it down to just AyCee, doesn't it?



Something tells me it's Kamicheetah/Aja because they did a ton of work for paysites together.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 18, 2020)

I think we're all agreeing more than we're disagreeing. Just need to clarify something:



Pukebucket said:


> Kiwifarms is a cesspit where anyone can come and spread misinformation and play bad actors, sure. But it's also a place where victims of certain lolcows (particularly the abusive ones) who don't feel like they will be taken seriously anywhere else can come and share their stories and experiences, even if they cannot be proven or even really respected by fellow posters until days, weeks, or even years later. Those stories stay for posterity so that if actual evidence does surface it can remain as a supportive testimonial after the fact.
> 
> *Tl;dr *We ain't fucking cops.gov or on the Bar and don't need to adhere to "innocent until proven guilty" here, even if it might not be ethical to do so. If people want to be bad actors and share false info it can muddy up the narrative for sure, but it also allows people to share genuine statements about lolcow happenings without always feeling like they need to rely on the burden of proof; there is always an option to just make their statement and leave without verifying jack shit, and letting the test of time prove them right or wrong. Sometimes that can be critical for getting a broader narrative further down the line, even if in the moment it doesn't sound like credible information.


I don't think anyone here is worried about presumption of innocence or standards of investigation or anything like that. Gunmouth is a furry artist who draws cutesy characters with _exceedingly_ detailed mouths on the main. That alone puts him firmly on the _"definitely has skeletons in his closet"_ watchlist. Besides, letting people spread rumors is definitely the first step to finding more interesting things. It's more fun when the rumors come with juicy evidence and doubly so when the lolcow tries to DFE, but every entertaining drama story has to start _somewhere_.

The problem was the _"I know all these things but I'm not going to tell yoooou"_ attitude, devoid of even a single pic (cub vore or otherwise) allegedly drawn by the victim in Gunmouth's stead, which to me (and I think other people here) smacks as someone trying to organize a gay ops instead. Even more so when it's claimed that the situation was already resolved but he doesn't want to open old wounds. Come on, reopening old wounds and packing salt into them to watch the lolcows squirm as their past catches up to them is half the fun. So the guy just sounded MATI and he got the reactions to match. Maybe the rule should be "don't post shit if you don't want it to be followed up on".

Regardless, if this is true I'd love to see some commentary from the victim/victims. Or at the very least some pictures so we can compare styles and try to deduce who would have been exploited by Gunmouth.


----------



## Tahoma (Aug 18, 2020)

here is gunmouth's alt furaffinity. tons of vore https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/cownugget/



i just really don't want to jeopardize my personal friendships and relationships for a kiwi thread, i understand all the stuff you guys are saying, but in reality here are my options:

1. stop posting stuff without evidence, and just leave things where they lie. 

2. post some DMs talking about matt burt (gunmouth/cownugget) with names censored. (still a case of he said she said but it's from someone even closer to it than i am)

i think i'll just leave it here because i really don't know how i would even get evidence of this. i don't want to ask the guy to send me pictures of cub vore because they're still really sore about it.

again, I KNOW this can look like gay ops so i'll just leave all this shit here. i admittedly posted the first post about gunmouth absentmindedly because i just hate seeing his name due to the stuff i know about him personally.

p.s. no it isn't kami/aja


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 18, 2020)

Tahoma said:


> here is gunmouth's alt furaffinity. tons of vore https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/cownugget/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Option #2 would provide some interesting reading, at least.

Regardless... good luck out there, man. Come back if your friends change their minds and give you permission to drop some more info here. A few people are interested (me included) in some follow-up.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Aug 18, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> There’s a place for speculation and doxless tips but the standard should still be “archive your shit, fag.”



It gets difficult when sharing something would immediately doxx you.

And fuck that.


----------



## Fistbeard_McThunderaxe (Aug 18, 2020)

Tahoma said:


> here is gunmouth's alt furaffinity. tons of vore https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/cownugget/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If he's not being overt about it then let it slide. Non-dramatic stuff doesn't go anywhere and leads to them locking up because they're probably not narcissist. If he's a personal friend then he should listen to direct logical cause and effect without getting mad.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Aug 18, 2020)

Fistbeard_McThunderaxe said:


> If he's not being overt about it then let it slide. Non-dramatic stuff doesn't go anywhere and leads to them locking up because they're probably not narcissist. If he's a personal friend then he should listen to direct logical cause and effect without getting mad.



I think “if it’s not dramatic, nobody gives a shit and if you do give a shit you are AIDS” should just be a rule. I’ve seen a fair amount of “SO AND SO IS TRANS!” and nothing else, or “SO AND SO LIKES VORE!” and nothing else, or “SO AND SO DID ERP!” and nothing else here. There’s nothing particularly interesting about stuff like that and the farms is for laughing at interesting and eccentric people. If a person is just a boring run-of-the-mill internet user but has maybe one or two things that would get a brief eyebrow raise in polite conversation before it’s forgotten about, they aren’t worth bringing up here.  Now if they’re a transtrender grifter with a full on neck beard that assaulted a child for calling them “sir”, that’s cow material. If they draw art of themselves eating the characters of other people without consent and have rape art in their gallery, that’s cow material. If they ERP with minors and try to talk about how they thought the age of consent laws in the Philippines was 12 years old, that’s cow material. If they did something hilarious in the distant pass that might be good for a laugh but if the person since had been quiet and has nothing else interesting about them, they probably aren’t a cow.

We live in a time where RalphRetort leaked a sex tape where he shoved a finger up his mail order GFs ass and then huffed her shit and a bunch of furries got outed as puppy murder/rapists. There’s plenty of quality cows to be had without trying to fish up the occasional brief chuckle out of the life of some boring nobody.


----------



## Fistbeard_McThunderaxe (Aug 18, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> I think “if it’s not dramatic, nobody gives a shit and if you do give a shit you are AIDS” should just be a rule. I’ve seen a fair amount of “SO AND SO IS TRANS!” and nothing else, or “SO AND SO LIKES VORE!” and nothing else, or “SO AND SO DID ERP!” and nothing else here. There’s nothing particularly interesting about stuff like that and the farms is for laughing at interesting and eccentric people. If a person is just a boring run-of-the-mill internet user but has maybe one or two things that would get a brief eyebrow raise in polite conversation before it’s forgotten about, they aren’t worth bringing up here.  Now if they’re a transtrender grifter with a full on neck beard that assaulted a child for calling them “sir”, that’s cow material. If they draw art of themselves eating the characters of other people without consent and have rape art in their gallery, that’s cow material. If they ERP with minors and try to talk about how they thought the age of consent laws in the Philippines was 12 years old, that’s cow material. If they did something hilarious in the distant pass that might be good for a laugh but if the person since had been quiet and has nothing else interesting about them, they probably aren’t a cow.
> 
> We live in a time where RalphRetort leaked a sex tape where he shoved a finger up his mail order GFs ass and then huffed her shit and a bunch of furries got outed as puppy murder/rapists. There’s plenty of quality cows to be had without trying to fish up the occasional brief chuckle out of the life of some boring nobody.


Morality is subjective, thus trying to impose agreeable morals in a den of oldfag chan users results in bickering. Posting chatlogs of gunmouth will get back to him and cause him to clam up and resent people, then become more secretive with taboos. If that's your motive then you've already lost him as a friend.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 18, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> We live in a time where RalphRetort leaked a sex tape where he shoved a finger up his mail order GFs ass and then huffed her shit and a bunch of furries got outed as puppy murder/rapists. There’s plenty of quality cows to be had without trying to fish up the occasional brief chuckle out of the life of some boring nobody.


I thought _"forcing a significant other to draw paid ultra-hardcore porn in your stead without any sort of credit given"_ would be at least a couple steps above the standard level of degeneracy among furries. Sure, it's not to the exact same level of WTFtery as _"Alice is a confirmed pedophile!"_ or _"Bob raped his dead dog while being fucked up the ass by a horse!"_, but I like some small transgressions sometimes. Call them a palate cleanser between the usual displays of vileness that make me ashamed of sharing a phylum, much less a species, with these creatures.

Maybe we live in such weird times we're desensitized to the classics. The individual lolcow threads seem to have lower standards for what's lolworthy.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Aug 18, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I thought _"forcing a significant other to draw paid ultra-hardcore porn in your stead without any sort of credit given"_ would be at least a couple steps above the standard level of degeneracy among furries. Sure, it's not to the exact same level of WTFtery as _"Alice is a confirmed pedophile!"_ or _"Bob raped his dead dog while being fucked up the ass by a horse!"_, but I like some small transgressions sometimes. Call them a palate cleanser between the usual displays of vileness that make me ashamed of sharing a phylum, much less a species, with these creatures.
> 
> Maybe we live in such weird times we're desensitized to the classics. The individual lolcow threads seem to have lower standards for what's lolworthy.



True, I’ve probably just gotten used to it which is indicative of the absolute state of these “people”.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 18, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I thought _"forcing a significant other to draw paid ultra-hardcore porn in your stead without any sort of credit given"_ would be at least a couple steps above the standard level of degeneracy among furries. Sure, it's not to the exact same level of WTFtery as _"Alice is a confirmed pedophile!"_ or _"Bob raped his dead dog while being fucked up the ass by a horse!"_, but I like some small transgressions sometimes. Call them a palate cleanser between the usual displays of vileness that make me ashamed of sharing a phylum, much less a species, with these creatures.
> 
> Maybe we live in such weird times we're desensitized to the classics. The individual lolcow threads seem to have lower standards for what's lolworthy.


Should this meta discussio not be in a differen thread? I mean, this thread is about _furry_ LOLcows, while the current discussion is about worthiness of LOLcows _in general_. while speculating about someone who _might_ qualify.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 18, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Should this meta discussio not be in a differen thread? I mean, this thread is about _furry_ LOLcows, while the current discussion is about worthiness of LOLcows _in general_. while speculating about someone who _might_ qualify.


Fair enough. Anyone has anything interesting to share? Every time I find something, someone has posted it here already.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 18, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Fair enough. Anyone has anything interesting to share? Every time I find something, someone has posted it here already.


Well I'm not one to shill shit, but I do have that one thing in PG.


----------



## Dingo (Aug 19, 2020)

Spoiler: StixilFox / Andrew Lukin IRL












			https://theinkwellonline.com/2019/12/03/student-contemporary-jazz-ensemble-perform-fall-concert/
		

https://archive.md/p3YHi
I'm pretty sure it's Stixil there can't be many Andrew Lukins who studied music at Georgia Southern University. Stixil dude leaked his real name in the metadata of a PDF in 2018.


----------



## false prophet medea (Aug 19, 2020)

Dingo said:


> Spoiler: StixilFox / Andrew Lukin IRL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one rly cares


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 19, 2020)

false prophet medea said:


> No one rly cares


Go back to your floraverse containment thread, faggot.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Aug 20, 2020)

I'm just gonna do a little spergy ranting after seeing a twitter thread about Hazbin Hotel being evil because it uses voodoo symbols, and I just...

So the furries will rail against christians and call them awful and say god's not real, but then go off on rants about how you have to respect the other whackjob religion because it might "summon spirits" or it's "disrespectful to dieties", huh? I'm not fucking religious at all. Either it's all sacred, or it's all whackjob. "Respect culture", sure that's fine. "Respect the magical sky being-- wait no, not that one, this other one. You can shit on THAT magical sky being, but not on this one", no. That's fucking retarded.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 20, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> I'm just gonna do a little spergy ranting after seeing a twitter thread about Hazbin Hotel being evil because it uses voodoo symbols, and I just...
> 
> So the furries will rail against christians and call them awful and say god's not real, but then go off on rants about how you have to respect the other whackjob religion because it might "summon spirits" or it's "disrespectful to dieties", huh? I'm not fucking religious at all. Either it's all sacred, or it's all whackjob. "Respect culture", sure that's fine. "Respect the magical sky being-- wait no, not that one, this other one. You can shit on THAT magical sky being, but not on this one", no. That's fucking retarded.


"Respect other people's cultures" is a dogwhistle. It actually means "fuck white culture".


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 20, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> "Respect other people's cultures" is a dogwhistle. It actually means "fuck white culture".


Jesus was a Jew, a Middl Eastern culture.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Aug 20, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Jesus was a Jew, a Middl Eastern culture.


Is THAT why Egypt won't do a DNA test on Tutankhamun, because we wuz Pharaohs n sheeit honky dont go auditing us


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 20, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Jesus was a Jew, a Middl Eastern culture.


These fucks are far too antisemitic to say Jewish culture is Middle Eastern to begin with.


----------



## Dingo (Aug 20, 2020)

false prophet medea said:


> No one rly cares


Stixil Dude sperged out over a small furry gathering called KiwiCon, sold nudes to fund a Minecraft sever,  he came very close to needing his own thread.


			http://www.kiwifarms.net/threads/furry-fandom-and-drama-general.1102/post-6051946
		



			http://www.kiwifarms.net/threads/furry-fandom-and-drama-general.1102/post-6054339


----------



## false prophet medea (Aug 20, 2020)

i don't recall voodoo crusades


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 20, 2020)

false prophet medea said:


> i don't recall voodoo crusades


Voodoo seems to have great potential of getting its own online crusades: black people Caribbeans BIPOC from Haití practise a real religion that got an onslaught from conqueror Catholicism and is constantly stereotyped in fiction.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Aug 20, 2020)

I’ve always been of the mindset of “whatever happens at the end happens no sense losing your shit over it” and just respecting people’s right to believe what they will but also reserving the right to make fun of people for behaving like morons over magical old men in the sky, whether because you believe the voices in your head told you to hate gay people or you’ll get lit on fire for eternity, or because you saw a voodoo doll in a TV show and decided you needed to declare war on the creator for being “racist”.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 20, 2020)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> Is THAT why Egypt won't do a DNA test on Tutankhamun, because we wuz Pharaohs n sheeit honky dont go auditing us



Why would Egyptians want to prove they weren't pharaohs?  Why would they give a shit what American blacks think?

Also they did do DNA testing on Tut and he wasn't black.


----------



## Cryogonal (Aug 20, 2020)

Why would anyone want to take pride in being descended specifically from ancient tyrants who enslaved and worked millions to death just building monunents to the ruler's narcissism?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 20, 2020)

Cryogonal said:


> Why would anyone want to take pride in being descended specifically from ancient tyrants who enslaved and worked millions to death just building monunents to the ruler's narcissism?


That sounds metal as fuck. Who are the guys? Because I know _the Egyptians sure as shit didn't do it._


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Aug 20, 2020)

Cryogonal said:


> Why would anyone want to take pride in being descended specifically from ancient tyrants who enslaved and worked millions to death just building monunents to the ruler's narcissism?



There’s a heated debate in the Egyptology community about this exact things actually. Supposedly the amount of slavery in Egypt was actually a lot less than it’s portrayed, given that if the economy so was so dependent on slaves, all the slave revolts and supposedly a huge number of them escaping Egypt would have had a bunch of nasty effects, but there’s nothing to indicate any such thing. The other point being made is that a lot of the monuments wouldn’t have been trusted to slave work, and being chosen to work on one of these massive projects was a great honor, and the concept of making it in to paradise in the afterlife was so central to Egyptian culture that working yourself to death to build a monument and in the process getting essentially a free pass to eternal bliss was a no brainer for most people.

“WE WUZ PHARAOHS N SHIT” is all the more hilarious because of it, because not only were they not black, they also weren’t the massive evil slave drivers those people would try to argue if it was proven irrefutably to all of them that they were not in fact pharaohs n shit.

Im still waiting for some black furry to try to cancel everybody for using Egyptian aesthetics in their art, claiming its appropriating their culture despite them not having a drop of Egyptian blood in their entire family line.


----------



## Womanhorse (Aug 20, 2020)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> Is THAT why Egypt won't do a DNA test on Tutankhamun, because we wuz Pharaohs n sheeit honky dont go auditing us



Arab Nations? In MY Africa? It's more common than you think!


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Aug 21, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Im still waiting for some black furry to try to cancel everybody for using Egyptian aesthetics in their art, claiming its appropriating their culture despite them not having a drop of Egyptian blood in their entire family line.



It's pretty much textbook cultural appropriation, although that may be our fault for not talking about actual black empires more during school.

Why Egypt. Why not Kush?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 21, 2020)

eternal dog mongler said:


> It's pretty much textbook cultural appropriation, although that may be our fault for not talking about actual black empires more during school.
> 
> Why Egypt. Why not Kush?


Because Ancient Egypt is sexy and has huge fucking buildings and literally centuries of Western fetishization and idealization associated with it. Meanwhile, Kush is a slang for marijuana. 

It's not enough to have something for themselves. They need to take over the _cool_ thing. That's why you see so many communities and hobbies being infiltrated and taken over by ideologues: they know they can't make their own version of [thing] nearly as cool or as popular as the already existing [thing], therefore they need to take it for themselves. By force if they need to.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Aug 21, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> It's not enough to have something for themselves. They need to take over the _cool_ thing. That's why you see so many communities and hobbies being infiltrated and taken over by ideologues: they know they can't make their own version of [thing] nearly as cool or as popular as the already existing [thing], therefore they need to take it for themselves. By force if they need to.



I never understood this mindset. Africa had the richest empire in the world at one point. Why not play up the richest empire in the world. Led by a black man. And hell Nubia has more pyramids than Egypt.


----------



## Tahoma (Aug 21, 2020)

furries thread


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Aug 21, 2020)

Tahoma said:


> furries thread



The Egyptians had a story about a bird man jacking off in to a mutated dog man’s salad to win a family feud and that somehow resulted in a crocodile man being born.

It’s topical.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 21, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> The Egyptians had a story about a bird man jacking off in to a mutated dog man’s salad to win a family feud and that somehow resulted in a crocodile man being born.
> 
> It’s topical.


The story of Isis putting Osiris back together could also be seen as a predecessor to furries' obsession with fake dicks.

Who'd have thought Bad Dragon could trace their heritage right back to Ancient Egyptian goddesses?


----------



## Pukebucket (Aug 21, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> The Egyptians had a story about a bird man jacking off in to a mutated dog man’s salad to win a family feud and that somehow resulted in a crocodile man being born.
> 
> It’s topical.


Broader context was that bird man was mutated dog man's nephew (through both paternal and maternal family, as bird man's parents were siblings alongside mutated dog man or whatever) and bird guy jerked off into a salad because his uncle tried to rape him to show dominance to make his nephew look like a loser who didn't deserve to become pharaoh, so instead bird man (with help of his mother, who fucked his father's corpse with a fake dick made of wood to give birth to him and cut off bird dude's hand when he showed it to her covered in his uncle's cum) tricked his uncle into eating his semen instead so that other gods would think it went the other way around and that the nephew raped his uncle and earned dominance or something.

Also I'm pretty sure that didn't result in crocodile man unless I'm wrong; if I remember right mutant dog man actually gave birth to a gold disc that the other gods presiding over the spectacle gave to bird man to show him as rightful heir to the crown or something.

And then they had a contest where they made boats out of stone but bird dude actually made his out of wood that looked like stone and won while his uncle's boat sank like a rock because it was made of rock.

Egyptian mythology is wack and very pro-incest. Also topical for Bad Dragon and furries I guess.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Aug 22, 2020)

Pukebucket said:


> Broader context was that bird man was mutated dog man's nephew (through both paternal and maternal family, as bird man's parents were siblings alongside mutated dog man or whatever) and bird guy jerked off into a salad because his uncle tried to rape him to show dominance to make his nephew look like a loser who didn't deserve to become pharaoh, so instead bird man (with help of his mother, who fucked his father's corpse with a fake dick made of wood to give birth to him and cut off bird dude's hand when he showed it to her covered in his uncle's cum) tricked his uncle into eating his semen instead so that other gods would think it went the other way around and that the nephew raped his uncle and earned dominance or something.
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure that didn't result in crocodile man unless I'm wrong; if I remember right mutant dog man actually gave birth to a gold disc that the other gods presiding over the spectacle gave to bird man to show him as rightful heir to the crown or something.
> 
> ...


Okay, this confirms it. Time travel is real but it was only used by furries.


----------



## billydero (Aug 22, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Okay, this confirms it. Time travel is real but it was only used by furries.



Furries will point to Egyptian myth to legitimize their fetishes - “see, classical culture did it, so we’re cool too!” - but I think this just points out how fucked up the ancient Egyptians were.

Whenever we went on a field trip in school to a museum and looks at the Egyptian stuff and saw those myths described there nobody said “aw damn, that is awesome!”; they said “dude, this gods title is “he who eats feces from his own anus. Gross.”


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Aug 22, 2020)

billydero said:


> Whenever we went on a field trip in school to a museum and looks at the Egyptian stuff and saw those myths described there nobody said “aw damn, that is awesome!”; they said “dude, this gods title is “he who eats feces from his own anus. Gross.”


This isn't doing anything to convince me that my "furries are the only ones that used time travel" theory is wrong, honestly.


----------



## palmtreesalad (Aug 22, 2020)

Another popular furry is being called out and "cancelled" on twitter, of course. This time, Lupisvulpes, an animator is being accused of being transphobic, homophobic, whatever.

The "damning" evidence:


Spoiler: Refusing to draw the trans flag















Spoiler: Steven Universe Opinion









So because Lupis thinks that the trans flag is sexual and refuses to draw it, they're apparently the equivalent to Hitler. It's no surprise that a majority of the furry community are troons, so of course they're acting as if Lupis cut the head off a trans person after burning them alive. And the Steven Universe thing, according to Twitter, proves Lupis to be a homophobe.





Yeah, I'm sure the LGBT furry community is a real threat.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Aug 22, 2020)

palmtreesalad said:


> Another popular furry is being called out and "cancelled" on twitter, of course. This time, Lupisvulpes, an animator is being accused of being transphobic, homophobic, whatever.
> 
> The "damning" evidence:
> 
> ...



Depends on what his audience is. If he’s just a generic ass furry artist or a generic online personality, drawing the ire of the clout chasing twitter warriors is a good way to lose most of your influence, especially if your primary presence is on Twitter.

Ironically, if you’re a genuine threat to people because you’re a cub artist or some shit, your audience won’t give a shit and you’ll be untouched because of the sheer number of degenerates that need your content.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 22, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Depends on what his audience is. If he’s just a generic ass furry artist or a generic online personality, drawing the ire of the clout chasing twitter warriors is a good way to lose most of your influence, especially if your primary presence is on Twitter.
> 
> Ironically, if you’re a genuine threat to people because you’re a cub artist or some shit, your audience won’t give a shit and you’ll be untouched because of the sheer number of degenerates that need your content.


Half the cub artists out there are troons to begin with (and so are half of furry artists _in general_ these days), so the point is moot.


----------



## Toma (Aug 22, 2020)

Lupisvulpes called out for being based and redpilled


----------



## Thistle (Aug 22, 2020)

Toma said:


> Lupisvulpes called out for being based and redpilled






Shut it down! https://archive.vn/r63ot


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 22, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> View attachment 1539718
> 
> Shut it down! https://archive.vn/r63ot


Couldn't take the screeching, I guess.

Is the "Following: 0" stat just a result of the account being protected, or is Vulpes actually wise enough not to engage on twitter?


----------



## Thistle (Aug 22, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Couldn't take the screeching, I guess.
> 
> Is the "Following: 0" stat just a result of the account being protected, or is Vulpes actually wise enough not to engage on twitter?



Don't have access behind his lock, but it may mean they could be doing the sensible thing by logging off, or just keeping to DMs.


----------



## Chao Garden (Aug 22, 2020)

people are also pissed off because she committed muh cultural appropriation apparently


Spoiler: Tribal dogs



http://archive.md/j5Uiw






it feels like a stretch but surprisingly it looks like some people in the comments agree
If you look up lupisvulpes on twitter there's tons of people sperging out and drawing their ocs designed by this person with pride flags all over them



also lol this person is pissed http://archive.md/qXkvo


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 22, 2020)

Chao Garden said:


> people are also pissed off because she committed muh cultural appropriation apparently
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tribal dogs
> ...


I'm starting to think this is all blowing smoke, because from the way I read things Lupis had no issue with the stuff, she just didn't want to draw anything. This was clearly a bait tactic and she fell for it, no matter how professional she was about the situation.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Aug 22, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> I'm starting to think this is all blowing smoke, because from the way I read things Lupis had no issue with the stuff, she just didn't want to draw anything. This was clearly a bait tactic and she fell for it, no matter how professional she was about the situation.




The whole thing seemed pretty mutual the way I read it, too, she even said she didn’t care if the flag was edited in after the fact, she just didn’t want to draw it.  
Her DA page is pretty open about being a Christian, so maybe that pissed someone off and they thought “nope!  Gotta cancel”

What’s with all this “she inspired me to draw when I was younger” shit I keep seeing?   Isn’t she like, 22?   How old are these people?

Who knows, furries are fucking savages to each other any more on twitter, one little bit of wrong think and the mob comes after you like you just punched a baby, it’s hilarious to watch, though.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 22, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> I'm starting to think this is all blowing smoke, because from the way I read things Lupis had no issue with the stuff, she just didn't want to draw anything. This was clearly a bait tactic and she fell for it, no matter how professional she was about the situation.


What is the best way of defeating or otherwise avoiding this bai tactic?

Either way, LupisVulpes is a Christian.


			https://www.deviantart.com/lupisvuipes
		



			https://archive.vn/uPYjl
		




Damn Furfag said:


> View attachment 1539718
> 
> Shut it down! https://archive.vn/r63ot



She also has another Twitter account, apparently:


			https://twitter.com/Humanloopis
		



			https://archive.vn/uxfeZ
		


EDIT: Whoa! VCR_Wolfe, another LOLCo who has a thread here, put her opinion on this matter!


			https://twitter.com/Soltorii/status/1295804051376844800
		









						🌊thembo on Twitter: "did lupisvulpes actually do anything or are yal…
					

archived 23 Aug 2020 00:12:39 UTC




					archive.vn


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 22, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> What is the best way of defeating or otherwise avoiding this bai tactic?


Just decline and move on. Don't give a reason, don't give ammunition.


----------



## Skeleton-Bread (Aug 22, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> View attachment 1539718
> 
> Shut it down! https://archive.vn/r63ot


That one's been abandoned for years after it was taken over by bots.

Her plan for all of this is to lay low and wait for it all to blow over essentially.


			https://twitter.com/DurianChop/status/1296683541229531136
		

http://archive.md/4R9mx


Spoiler: Email









And also just for fun, here's some ex friend's of hers talking about their experiences.


			https://twitter.com/kingjaspy/status/1296565439846219776
		



			https://archive.vn/o94Ss
		




			https://twitter.com/conyponey/status/1296535382260097026
		



			https://archive.vn/nMVkj
		




			https://twitter.com/spvcestation/status/1296946302492827648
		



			http://archive.vn/bzkiG
		



Spoiler: Google Doc Text



MY CONNECTION WITH LUP:
I didnt know lup for as long as jaspering and the others, but when i did know her we became pretty close for a while!(at least in my eyes, i viewed lup as one of my best friends for a time) we were practically talking daily and made plans to go to a con together(which we did!) I was one of the mods on lup's first public HGDs discord server as well as worked as a color artist for HGD for a time. 

MY PRONOUN STORY: 
At the time me and lup first started talking i went by the name Seth and identified as he/him and i was very open about the fact that i was trans going as far as to talk about it directly to lup and in lup's server quite a lot, since its a very important part of my life. I thought it was all well and fine!! I was struggling with my identity at the time still due to coming from a really religious and unaccepting home so i was extremely vulnerable in that regard. I connected with lup due to my connection with Christianity at first actually. I was really into it at the time. I had always said that God made me trans and hes telling me thats the right thing for me. Stuff like that. But then, some colab adopts happened. In the description of the colab adopts lup used the pronouns she/her to refer to me as. I cannot and will not say for certain that this was intentional but theres no way lup hadnt known. I let it happen because i looked up to lup, in a way she definitely had power over me. Something i can only see now in hindsight. I changed my name to "Alice" to appease this person i idolized and thought of as a real friend. and also due to the fact that i was not out to my family yet anyway at the time (and my mom was coming to the con with me.) I decided instead of tell lup about it i would just revise my identity to appease her and my mom, and this is my mistake for letting THAT happen though, Had lup not done that(refer to me as she/her) i would have likely told her what i usually tell my friends about my family when they meet them "hey im not out call me such/such to my family" but now i was too terrified and self-doubtful to talk about it. I wasnt in a mental state to stand up for myself then and that single. Small instance. Spiraled me into a phase of self loathing for quite some time. So anyone who saw me change from Seth to Alice very suddenly, now you know why.
I changed my identity in anticipation for meeting Lup IRL. I should NOT have done that, but thats my mistake. I wasnt prepared to stand up for myself. Its still terrifying to this day. 
The only good that came from it is preventing a possibly awful situation with being accidentally outed to my mom. 

THE CON: 
Two major things of note happened at the convention i went to with lup. 
1. Lup talked to me about jensen
2. A stalker

1. I will NOT be discussing details about the story Lup told me at the convention about her ex, it was a personal story and i am not about sharing peoples personal stories no matter how shitty they are. However there is one thing i wanted to note about the talk. 
I didnt know jensen. I met lup post-jensen. I vaguely knew of him but not enough to know what i was being told was about jensen until after i talked to lup's longer friends about jensen. As you guys probably know, Jensen was Lup's ex and also trans, that info is all public. When lup was talking to me she refered to him as "my ex" and "she" or "her". At the time i remember thinking "huh? Lup dated a girl?" Bc i had no idea and it was surprising to me, since everyone told me she was straight. But i shrugged it off bc. You know questioning sexuality happens and all that! It was more like a "huh" moment. I had no clue the extent of what i was listening to. The storys contents aside. Jensen was identifying as he/him as long as lup knew him according to those i talked to. This info was revealed to me only post con, had i known before i probably would have said something. She deliberatly was misgendering her ex to my face and i had no clue. It makes me feel so disgusting for participating in the conversation at all. I dont care how much a person hurt you, misgendering is not okay. After finding this out it made me think about the misgendering that occured to me, if it was only me i wouldnt have said anything despite how it effected me, since i never got the chance to talk to lup directly about it. But after this, i cant help but see it as possibly intentional.

2. The con stalker..., there was this guy who was hitting on both me and Lup pre-convention. Trying to get with us. He confessed his love to me despite me being very open about my asexuality and not being interested in a relationship at the time. (Im biromantic but i was clear in not being interested in him.) He made lup super uncomfortable too. I was shocked to find out he was also going to the convention we were going to and it made me and lup both real nervous. Thankfully nothing bad happened (that im aware of) at the convention but he was following us around. I tried to make my discomfort clear with him without being rude but i dont thibk it came across. At some point he did put me into a panic attack and i had to get my mom to walk me to a panel i was going to. It was terrifying. But nothing bad happened. AT the con. 
However. After the con is when things got rlly crazy. The guy was banned from most servers and he was gone for a while. I stopped thinking aboht him and blocked him on sm and stuff because. He was terrifying. 
But then the patreon server happened. He joined. And despite both me and lup being super uncomfortable around him (at least i think lup was. She said she was) along with a lot of users in the server and the mods, lup disallowed him to be banned from the server. Despite everything that had happened and all the creepy stuff. It felt like a slap in the face to me i guess because we had gone through that together. Lup of all people should know how being in the vicinity of such a person would feel?? But i guess she cared more about not causing drama than that. 
The same thing happened when she let a known pedophile in and opted to delete the server instead of deal with it after being shown the proof. But i wasnt part of that, case in point lup defended preds over her friends on top of everything else.

AFTER THE CON: 
After the con there was a vERY sudden change in how she talked to me. We used to talk a lot and i felt comfortable talking to her. But almost immediately after the con she completely flipped on me. Her messages, while still polite and kind, treated me as if i was just some... random on the internet or even customer. She talked to me like when you talk to corporate emails. And if i ever tried to just talk to her abt somethibg like anime/ocs/interests/exc like we had pre-con i would be met with pretty much being ignored. I tried for a while to keep the connection. Because i LOVED lup. She was one of my best friends at the time. Despite her flaw with the pronouns i didnt want to lose her as a friend....because i cared about her. I wanted to see her succeed and i wanted to help her! I even tried to help her out with issues she told me ahe was having at the convention (i wont get into it) but she ignored my attempts and ignored my messages. Eventually i come to learn that she made a new discord, i had actually told her to do that since she was telling me how she was stressed about always getting messages from people she wasnt close to asking for comms and stuff. I suggested to her that she make a friends-only discord acc that she could escape to so she wouldnt be constantly swamped when she wanted to talk to her friends. She told me it was a great idea and shed do that! And told me shed give it to me when she did. That never happened. Then i find out she made a new discord acc and used it for the patreon server. I was never told about it. While thats her choice to not share a discored with someone, it was still hurtful to me as her friend, i figured out that was why she no longer answered my measages. Once that was revealed and then the stuff with the con stalker in the patreon server, thats when i started to give up hope. Our friendship had come to a really strange and sudden end and im still trying to wrap my head around it. 

But that's my story with lup. My head is still spinning about what happened. I feel like i was tossed out like yesterdays garbage by lup post the convention, and now just everything going on. I really wasnt going to come out with my story but i feel so shitty holding it in like this


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Aug 22, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Just decline and move on. Don't give a reason, don't give ammunition.



Yep. Ignore it. Don't apologize. Furries have incredibly short attention spans.


----------



## Lion (Aug 22, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> What is the best way of defeating or otherwise avoiding this bai tactic?
> 
> Either way, LupisVulpes is a Christian.
> 
> ...


and here i thought majority of natives don’t practice christianity and prefer to keep to traditions. 

is she slowly branching away from being a fake native american


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 22, 2020)

★ Lion ★ said:


> is she slowly branching away from being a fake native american


What are you talking about?


----------



## Lion (Aug 22, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> What are you talking about?


vcr wolfe. sorry i should have quoted just the part mentioning her


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 22, 2020)

★ Lion ★ said:


> vcr wolfe. sorry i should have quoted just the part mentioning her


Oh right. Too many people pretending to be women on the internet so assumed you meant Lupis


----------



## Frito (Aug 22, 2020)

Decided to hunker down in the LupisVulpes tag on twitter. Nothing of note except for this tweet, which I found mildly interesting: apparently, Lupis attends a private Christian college run by Pat Robertson of televangelist fame.



			https://twitter.com/hostileplants/status/1296275126665859072
		

(Archive Here)


----------



## Mexican_Wizard_711 (Aug 22, 2020)

All I learned from this thread is that Furries are still degenerates, I guess nothing's changed then


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 22, 2020)

Here is a more all-in-one Twitter thread of Lupis' 'crimes'.


			https://twitter.com/wishfixerz/status/1296580417491886080
		



			https://archive.vn/LR7ph
		


On a tangent here:


			https://twitter.com/PaantheraTigris/status/1296526698398257154
		



			https://archive.vn/MUMpY
		


'If you disagree with me in any way, you are free to unfollow and block me.'
If I disagree with you, I will do nothing and move on. I got better things than engage in foolish slapfights, especially if I followed you over some othe reason.


----------



## palmtreesalad (Aug 22, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Here is a more all-in-one Twitter thread of Lupis' 'crimes'.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/wishfixerz/status/1296580417491886080
> ...


I like how one of the reasons Lupis is supposedly bad is because one of her characters is a cop.  The character is an outer space police cyborg with a shrimp tail, how can that even be offensive?

Also, furries are ok with blowing $1,000 + on shitty art and characters a five year old can make in 10 minutes. Why is wanting to save money for college suddenly an issue? Oh, I forgot. If a furry didn't openly and fully support BLM and said ACAB, they were automatically racist.

Furry twitter must be really bored lately


----------



## Literally Whojak? (Aug 23, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Here is a more all-in-one Twitter thread of Lupis' 'crimes'.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/wishfixerz/status/1296580417491886080
> ...


I immediatedly recognized that wishfixers URL, I’ve seen Dimitri’s art + tweets a lot due to him being a (former?) mutual of Lupis combined with actively participating in typical adoptables/CS autism and was wondering if there was any interesting dirt on him.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 23, 2020)

palmtreesalad said:


> I like how one of the reasons Lupis is supposedly bad is because one of her characters is a cop.  The character is an outer space police cyborg with a shrimp tail, how can that even be offensive?
> 
> Also, furries are ok with blowing $1,000 + on shitty art and characters a five year old can make in 10 minutes. Why is wanting to save money for college suddenly an issue? Oh, I forgot. If a furry didn't openly and fully support BLM and said ACAB, they were automatically racist.
> 
> Furry twitter must be really bored lately


Furry twitter will find literally anything to bitch about for clout, though that's probably more the SJW side of things over anything else.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 23, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Furry twitter will find literally anything to bitch about for clout, though that's probably more the SJW side of things over anything else.


"SJW and "furry" are one and the same 90% of the time when it comes to social media. The ones that aren't Loud And Proud SJWs tend to keep quiet.

While I don't usually care much for people being outwardly religious, I have to give LupisVulpes some respect for being publicly Christian in such a ridiculously antagonistic environment. If furries (and SJWs) bashed pedos and zoos with the same casual zeal as they do Christians, they might not have let their fandom turn into such a fertile ground for these creeps.


----------



## Toma (Aug 23, 2020)

It really is easy to say lupis should've just drawn the dumb flag even if she doesn't believe in the sjw bullshit; sure would have saved her a lot of trouble. But I think it's a little admirable she stuck to her vices instead of doing the smart thing. Though she will probably be fine, Lupis has a big cult of paypiggies surrounding her and this will probably blow over


----------



## who dare wins? (Aug 23, 2020)

Toma said:


> It really is easy to say lupis should've just drawn the dumb flag even if she doesn't believe in the sjw bullshit; sure would have saved her a lot of trouble. But I think it's a little admirable she stuck to her vices instead of doing the smart thing. Though she will probably be fine, Lupis has a big cult of paypiggies surrounding her and this will probably blow over


This sort of thing has happened before to other furries and like you said, as long as you have a Jonestown like cult following, you should not worry too much anyway. I have seen this sort of shit happen to others anyway over fucking less bullshit than what has happened in this situation



palmtreesalad said:


> I like how one of the reasons Lupis is supposedly bad is because one of her characters is a cop.  The character is an outer space police cyborg with a shrimp tail, how can that even be offensive?
> 
> Also, furries are ok with blowing $1,000 + on shitty art and characters a five year old can make in 10 minutes. Why is wanting to save money for college suddenly an issue? Oh, I forgot. If a furry didn't openly and fully support BLM and said ACAB, they were automatically racist.
> 
> Furry twitter must be really bored lately


I garuntee these fuckers will literally forget about it in a month and start to send this person thousands to have their shitty sparkle colour, overtly gay character drawn just to stroke their already Hindenburg sized ego. these cancel culture fuckers have the attention span of a gold fish, and that is me being quite generous here. they will always find some new person to talk about and "cancel" before moving onto the next, and the next. I do wonder if any of these people get bored of it?


----------



## Thistle (Aug 23, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> If furries (and SJWs) bashed pedos and zoos with the same casual zeal as they do Christians, they might not have let their fandom turn into such a fertile ground for these creeps.



Yet they whinge and complain about the CSI Furry episode being an inaccurate portrayal, but at this rate it's far more accurate now that they allow 'MAPs' to be representatives of the fandom, for fear of what... not being inclusive enough? Kink Shaming?

edit:typo.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 23, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> While I don't usually care much for people being outwardly religious, I have to give LupisVulpes some respect for being publicly Christian in such a ridiculously antagonistic environment. If furries (and SJWs) bashed pedos and zoos with the same casual zeal as they do Christians, they might not have let their fandom turn into such a fertile ground for these creeps.


There are quite a few in FurAffinity. I am not alking about 'pos this in your profile if you love Jesus'; a few actually declare and live by Biblical principles... even when those principles are against BGLT+ stuff or even _pornography_.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 23, 2020)

Toma said:


> It really is easy to say lupis should've just drawn the dumb flag even if she doesn't believe in the sjw bullshit; sure would have saved her a lot of trouble. But I think it's a little admirable she stuck to her vices instead of doing the smart thing. Though she will probably be fine, Lupis has a big cult of paypiggies surrounding her and this will probably blow over


BAKE THE GAY CAKE.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 23, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> There are quite a few in FurAffinity. I am not alking about 'pos this in your profile if you love Jesus'; a few actually declare and live by Biblical principles... even when those principles are against BGLT+ stuff or even _pornography_.


I've seen those. I guess porn is fine when it's the stuff they like.

And then there are the rarest of pokemon, the ones that actually seem to practice what they preach. Finding one of those Christian accounts with a fully clean gallery and no hidden afterdark accounts is about as difficult as finding tits on a fish.


----------



## palmtreesalad (Aug 23, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I've seen those. I guess porn is fine when it's the stuff they like.
> 
> And then there are the rarest of pokemon, the ones that actually seem to practice what they preach. Finding one of those Christian accounts with a fully clean gallery and no hidden afterdark accounts is about as difficult as finding tits on a fish.



One time, I found a furry that never drew NSFW and constantly drew fan art for an old Christian TV show. They surprisingly had a lot of followers, it was pretty interesting. I wonder how Furry Twitter would react to that nowadays.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Aug 23, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I've seen those. I guess porn is fine when it's the stuff they like.
> 
> And then there are the rarest of pokemon, the ones that actually seem to practice what they preach. Finding one of those Christian accounts with a fully clean gallery and no hidden afterdark accounts is about as difficult as finding tits on a fish.


Ironically, FA is one of the few places you probably _could _find tits on a fish.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 23, 2020)

palmtreesalad said:


> One time, I found a furry that never drew NSFW and constantly drew fan art for an old Christian TV show. They surprisingly had a lot of followers, it was pretty interesting. I wonder how Furry Twitter would react to that nowadays.


Nevermind about furry twitter's reaction, what is that artist up to now? Half the time you see someone being clean, cute and wholesome in just a few years they cave in and start cranking out the porn.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 23, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Half the time you see someone being clean, cute and wholesome in just a few years they cave in and start cranking out the porn.



There's a much darker version of this that I can't find where doge makes furry porn for fun once, and ends up down the rabbit hole of it being a primary source of income.






edit: found it.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 23, 2020)

palmtreesalad said:


> One time, I found a furry that never drew NSFW and constantly drew fan art for an old Christian TV show. They surprisingly had a lot of followers, it was pretty interesting. I wonder how Furry Twitter would react to that nowadays.


I think I know him. That sho was _Mike's Imagination Station_, correct?


----------



## palmtreesalad (Aug 23, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I think I know him. That sho was _Mike's Imagination Station_, correct?


 Nope. They drew fan art for the show Adventures in the Odyssey.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 23, 2020)

palmtreesalad said:


> Nope. They drew fan art for the show Adventures in the Odyssey.


...oops. Excuse me.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Aug 23, 2020)

Spoiler: Tits on a fish







never change, furries.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Aug 23, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Yet they whinge and complain about the CSI Furry episode being an inaccurate portrayal, but at this rate it's far more accurate now that they allow 'MAPs' to be representatives of the fandom, for fear of what... not being inclusive enough? Kink Shaming?
> 
> edit:typo.


To their credit, bashing pedos and zoos is very much something the furries enjoy doing, from the lefty-twitter-furries. The righty-furs can go either way, depending on whether they shout "free speech" or not, or else whether they're drawing it themselves. Of course, the righty-furs are just being open about liking degenerate shit and the lefty-furs are hiding it.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 23, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> To their credit, bashing pedos and zoos is very much something the furries enjoy doing, from the lefty-twitter-furries. The righty-furs can go either way, depending on whether they shout "free speech" or not, or else whether they're drawing it themselves. Of course, the righty-furs are just being open about liking degenerate shit and the lefty-furs are hiding it.


That depends on _who_ is fucking kids/dogs.

If it's a 300lb neckbearded Brave and Stunning/True and Honest Woman? The lefty-furs will be shoving each other out of the way to come to "her" defense.


----------



## Pizdec (Aug 23, 2020)

I thought empathy was a means of understanding someone else's emotions, but I just don't understand how porn of underaged anthro dogs is supposed to make me empathetic. Also I find it funny how in a few years of scamming people out of money, you found a way to deter people from wanting their owed art by becoming a degenerate.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 23, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> View attachment 1542024
> 
> I thought empathy was a means of understanding someone else's emotions, but I just don't understand how porn of underaged anthro dogs is supposed to make me empathetic. Also I find it funny how in a few years of scamming people out of money, you found a way to deter people from wanting their owed art by becoming a degenerate.


Ah, I see that _"it's empathy!"_ is the new _"don't kinkshame me!"._

Degenerates gonna degen, it seems.


----------



## Pukebucket (Aug 24, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> View attachment 1542024
> 
> I thought empathy was a means of understanding someone else's emotions, but I just don't understand how porn of underaged anthro dogs is supposed to make me empathetic. Also I find it funny how in a few years of scamming people out of money, you found a way to deter people from wanting their owed art by becoming a degenerate.


No, don't you see, he's empathizing with dog fuckers, child molesters, and supporters of inter-generational incest! Truly a paragon of emotional support for the perpetrators and supporters of all those things, who are downtrodden by icky society!

Fuck the victims who keep saying that abusers groom them through art and fiction though, they're all whiny prudes or something.


----------



## Ōtakemaru (Aug 24, 2020)

https://twitter.com/FurryWoke just found this twitter thats actively farming salt from furries.



			https://twitter.com/FurryWoke/status/1295235536609849345
		

Archive of the best salt replies so far.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 24, 2020)

Dark Krystal said:


> https://twitter.com/FurryWoke just found this twitter thats actively farming salt from furries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based and furpiled.

Wait, no.


----------



## 66andtwothirds (Aug 24, 2020)

Dark Krystal said:


> https://twitter.com/FurryWoke just found this twitter thats actively farming salt from furries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


of course a group of zoophile/paedos are uncomfortable around police.


----------



## Dumbchan (Aug 24, 2020)

I saw the lupis drama on Twitter and was very confused on why she was being "canceled". All because she refused to draw the flag -- and yet stated she was willing to refund. Im not seeing the "lupis is horrible!" Argument against this.

I do not know if lupis has policies on what she doesn't feel comfortable drawing, but people desire to call out anyone who won't bend to their desires. It wouldn't hurt for her to expose in her commission detail what she won't draw.

If she was truly transphobic, she never would've drawn the commission in the first place.


----------



## Jaxon (Aug 24, 2020)

I've been following the Partyslutski story on Twitter with quite a few people coming forward about how he tried to groom then while underage and can't help but wonder if anyone else experienced what I did with cupid the deer. 

It started a few years back when I got a message on Instagram from Cupid responding to a picture I posted where I was showing off my new fox ears with a couple girlfriends. He wanted to move to Kik messenger where we talked on and off for a few months and he kept showing me pictures of his fursuits and such. He knew I was a sophomore in high school but kept pressuring me for NSFW pictures and sending me many of himself. I was stupid at the time and gave him what he wanted which led to him inviting me to his house for sex pretty much every time he said his boyfriend was out of town. Often times when I'd make up some excuse why I wasn't going to come he would get super angry and try to tell me I had to handle how worked up I got him. 

It all got to much for me and I eventually just deleted Kik but later found out he had been messaging another friend of mine from school on Instagram too. I wish I would have saved screenshots but I really just wanted away from this creep. 

Did anyone else go through something similar with Cupid? The whole partyslutski situation has made me think there might be others who like me have just stayed quiet about it.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 24, 2020)

Jaxon said:


> I've been following the Partyslutski story on Twitter with quite a few people coming forward about how he tried to groom then while underage and can't help but wonder if anyone else experienced what I did with cupid the deer.
> 
> It started a few years back when I got a message on Instagram from Cupid responding to a picture I posted where I was showing off my new fox ears with a couple girlfriends. He wanted to move to Kik messenger where we talked on and off for a few months and he kept showing me pictures of his fursuits and such. He knew I was a sophomore in high school but kept pressuring me for NSFW pictures and sending me many of himself. I was stupid at the time and gave him what he wanted which led to him inviting me to his house for sex pretty much every time he said his boyfriend was out of town. Often times when I'd make up some excuse why I wasn't going to come he would get super angry and try to tell me I had to handle how worked up I got him.
> 
> ...


This isn't twitter, no one is going to believe you unless you have some sort of screencap. Who the fuck is Partyslutski? What the fuck are you on about?


----------



## Spooky Millepede (Aug 24, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> This isn't twitter, no one is going to believe you unless you have some sort of screencap. Who the fuck is Partyslutski? What the fuck are you on about?


Some murrsuiter that I'm pretty sure used to have the zoophile symbol in his name, although now that I searched him up again there's a beware google drive thread on him and he's done some pretty dumb shit like impersonating a cop

E: Oh yeah he was the guy who got fucked on a balcony


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Aug 24, 2020)

Spooky Millepede said:


> Some murrsuiter that I'm pretty sure used to have the zoophile symbol in his name, although now that I searched him up again there's a beware google drive thread on him and he's done some pretty dumb shit like impersonating a cop
> 
> E: Oh yeah he was the guy who got fucked on a balcony



Links, screenshots, archives.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 24, 2020)

Spooky Millepede said:


> Some murrsuiter that I'm pretty sure used to have the zoophile symbol in his name, although now that I searched him up again there's a beware google drive thread on him and he's done some pretty dumb shit like impersonating a cop
> 
> E: Oh yeah he was the guy who got fucked on a balcony


At this point in time, I don't give a shit. You wanna rumormonger, go back to the hole you came from.


----------



## Fistbeard_McThunderaxe (Aug 24, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> At this point in time, I don't give a shit. You wanna rumormonger, go back to the hole you came from.


That implies farms isn't a rumormonger hole....or are there standards I'm unaware of?


----------



## Jaxon (Aug 24, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> This isn't twitter, no one is going to believe you unless you have some sort of screencap. Who the fuck is Partyslutski? What the fuck are you on about?


I'm not asking you to believe me I'm asking if they're are any other victims out there who still have proof because I can't imagine I'm the only one. Ill see if I still have the messages from Instagram at least.


----------



## round robin (Aug 24, 2020)

Dark Krystal said:


> https://twitter.com/FurryWoke just found this twitter thats actively farming salt from furries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always love how furries envision themselves as big hulking monsters that will defeat "evil" thing even though they are 100% fat, dumpy retards that can't pick up a bag of sand.


----------



## Big Bang (Aug 24, 2020)

round robin said:


> I always love how furries envision themselves as big hulking monsters that will defeat "evil" thing even though they are 100% fat, dumpy retards that can't pick up a bag of sand.


It also creates the portrayal that black people are big hulking monster (that still wear slave collars) because the German shepherd is a representation of white people.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 24, 2020)

Fistbeard_McThunderaxe said:


> That implies farms isn't a rumormonger hole....or are there standards I'm unaware of?


The problem is until recently people would say shit and actually have the stuff to back it up, but now it's just like twitter, where you can say what you want and people are supposed to believe you and look. Fuck that, do your own damn job I say.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 24, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> It also creates the portrayal that black people are big hulking monster (that still wear slave collars) because the German shepherd is a representation of white people.


I'm surprised they didn't go with a doberman for the cop dog, since that's the usual dog for Nazis.

Edit: fuuuuck. Opened one of the twitter links on the wrong window and now my main twitter account is getting furry porn recommendations. This will take weeks to clear off.


----------



## Fistbeard_McThunderaxe (Aug 24, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I'm surprised they didn't go with a doberman for the cop dog, since that's the usual dog for Nazis.
> 
> Edit: fuuuuck. Opened one of the twitter links on the wrong window and now my main twitter account is getting furry porn recommendations. This will take weeks to clear off.


Twitter will reblog posts from people that are followed by people you follow, only there's no interaction from the person you follow. Just imagine looking in your feed and seeing real horsecock. Twitter is ran by professional trolls.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Aug 24, 2020)

Fistbeard_McThunderaxe said:


> That implies farms isn't a rumormonger hole....or are there standards I'm unaware of?



The Farms are about laughing at eccentric weirdos and treating their antics like a circus sideshow. If we wanted to do gayops and spread nonsense about people to be meanie stinky poop heads we’d be on 4chan.

The whole point is observing and archiving the shit cows actually say and do both for future readers to enjoy and to remind them that the internet never forgets and some day what you said and did will come back to bite you in the ass.

So if you have something to share about a specific person that might be cow worthy, produce fucking receipts.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Aug 24, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> This isn't twitter, no one is going to believe you unless you have some sort of screencap. Who the fuck is Partyslutski? What the fuck are you on about?


@Catch Your Breath has the Cupid info.

Short version: Raped his girlfriend's dog, threatened to kill her if she told anyone.

So the fact that it's being said that he also groomed kids fits.


----------



## Claude Speed (Aug 24, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> because the German shepherd is a representation of white people.


I mean that's a way to blame white people for everything in this fandom.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Aug 24, 2020)

Jaxon said:


> I've been following the Partyslutski story on Twitter with quite a few people coming forward about how he tried to groom then while underage and can't help but wonder if anyone else experienced what I did with cupid the deer.
> 
> It started a few years back when I got a message on Instagram from Cupid responding to a picture I posted where I was showing off my new fox ears with a couple girlfriends. He wanted to move to Kik messenger where we talked on and off for a few months and he kept showing me pictures of his fursuits and such. He knew I was a sophomore in high school but kept pressuring me for NSFW pictures and sending me many of himself. I was stupid at the time and gave him what he wanted which led to him inviting me to his house for sex pretty much every time he said his boyfriend was out of town. Often times when I'd make up some excuse why I wasn't going to come he would get super angry and try to tell me I had to handle how worked up I got him.
> 
> ...



I believe you. Cupid / Matthew Grabowsky expressed interest in " IRL Cub " and claimed to be abusing animals as a way to stave off those urges. I'm hardly surprised that he would go this far but if you have a way of recovering those chat logs or are still in contact with those he attempted to groom, could you please share evidence either here or in DM's with me?


----------



## Ballgag da Clown (Aug 25, 2020)

As much as I desire to slide my 8 inches into that lioness' maw, I really do hope that anyone leaning towards the left immediately halts giving Townsend a convenient time. Inviting someone into a fanbase is one thing, but permitting a potentially restrictive individual into your social life is no different than "welcoming a vampire into your house".


----------



## Rakkan (Aug 25, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Here is a more all-in-one Twitter thread of Lupis' 'crimes'.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/wishfixerz/status/1296580417491886080
> ...



god the lupis drama is petty as shit, imagine getting pressed over someone not wanting to draw a certain thing? Honestly, i think this whole drama will die down quick, i already forgot about it existing, it's like beating a dead horse at this point and it's getting repetitive. People just cannot move on, if they really cared about trans issues like they preach, they shouldn't focus on some fucking furry artist who didn't want to draw a tranny flag, instead they could focus on real problems surrounding transphobia. But hey, anything for a little bit of clout right? even if it meant making a small thing into a big problem.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 25, 2020)

Ballgag da Clown said:


> I really do hope that anyone leaning towards the left immediately halts giving Townsend a convenient time. Inviting someone into a fanbase is one thing, but permitting a potentially restrictive individual into your social life is no different than "welcoming a vampire into your house".


Townsend who?


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 25, 2020)

Jaxon said:


> I've been following the Partyslutski story on Twitter with quite a few people coming forward about how he tried to groom then while underage and can't help but wonder if anyone else experienced what I did with cupid the deer.
> 
> It started a few years back when I got a message on Instagram from Cupid responding to a picture I posted where I was showing off my new fox ears with a couple girlfriends. He wanted to move to Kik messenger where we talked on and off for a few months and he kept showing me pictures of his fursuits and such. He knew I was a sophomore in high school but kept pressuring me for NSFW pictures and sending me many of himself. I was stupid at the time and gave him what he wanted which led to him inviting me to his house for sex pretty much every time he said his boyfriend was out of town. Often times when I'd make up some excuse why I wasn't going to come he would get super angry and try to tell me I had to handle how worked up I got him.
> 
> ...



Post the


Jaxon said:


> I've been following the Partyslutski story on Twitter with quite a few people coming forward about how he tried to groom then while underage and can't help but wonder if anyone else experienced what I did with cupid the deer.
> 
> It started a few years back when I got a message on Instagram from Cupid responding to a picture I posted where I was showing off my new fox ears with a couple girlfriends. He wanted to move to Kik messenger where we talked on and off for a few months and he kept showing me pictures of his fursuits and such. He knew I was a sophomore in high school but kept pressuring me for NSFW pictures and sending me many of himself. I was stupid at the time and gave him what he wanted which led to him inviting me to his house for sex pretty much every time he said his boyfriend was out of town. Often times when I'd make up some excuse why I wasn't going to come he would get super angry and try to tell me I had to handle how worked up I got him.
> 
> ...



Yeah, nobody is going to believe you unless you come up with some kind of proof.

You could start by posting the nudes you sent him. For all we know they don’t exist!


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Aug 25, 2020)

Fapcop said:


> Post the
> 
> 
> Yeah, nobody is going to believe you unless you come up with some kind of proof.
> ...


Yes because telling someone to post CP to a site is a brilliant idea. If that really happened, they should take it to law enforcement. Not here. 

How much paste you been eating?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 25, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> If that really happened, they should take it to law enforcement. Not here.


Even then, law enforcement would probably not be able to do much since Jaxon stated they deleted the app (and with it the logs).

Cupid is a major creep so I absolutely believe he'd do shit like that, but there's not much to see here unless someone saved the logs and is willing to share them.


----------



## Big Bang (Aug 25, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Even then, law enforcement would probably not be able to do much since Jaxon stated they deleted the app (and with it the logs).
> 
> Cupid is a major creep so I absolutely believe he'd do shit like that, but there's not much to see here unless someone saved the logs and is willing to share them.


Logs are not deleted permanently when a user deletes an app (in most situations). A subpoena to the company will result in logs (unless the company has stipulations in their policy that say they delete logs after 30/60/90/etc days of account termination).


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 25, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> Logs are not deleted permanently when a user deletes an app (in most situations). A subpoena to the company will result in logs (unless the company has stipulations in their policy that say they delete logs after 30/60/90/etc days of account termination).


They said that was a few years ago, and if they used Kik then things get a lot more difficult.

That's another reason why I'm fine believing this story. He'd know what he was doing enough to operate through a service like that.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Aug 25, 2020)

Pukebucket said:


> Nothing short of your child threatening to stab or rape another person or family pet should warrant a grown-ass adult beating them into the pavement, and even then I'd recommend just getting them committed for a while to find out what the fuck is wrong with them instead.


If it got to that point I'd say that's a clear indicator that you fucked up as a parent.


----------



## Jaxon (Aug 25, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Even then, law enforcement would probably not be able to do much since Jaxon stated they deleted the app (and with it the logs).
> 
> Cupid is a major creep so I absolutely believe he'd do shit like that, but there's not much to see here unless someone saved the logs and is willing to share them.


In hindsight I wish I would have kept them but at the time I was scared and just wanted to distance myself in any way possible. I'm hopeful others that he has impacted can come forward with their stories. Even if not enough for police to do anything at least getting it out there will warn others.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 25, 2020)

Jaxon said:


> In hindsight I wish I would have kept them but at the time I was scared and just wanted to distance myself in any way possible. I'm hopeful others that he has impacted can come forward with their stories. Even if not enough for police to do anything at least getting it out there will warn others.


That's understandable.

Unfortunately, you might not find much success here in the farms. Cupid has been mentioned quite a few times in connection with the Zoosadism leak a couple of years ago, so if there is anyone here who has had that sort of contact with him chances are they would have spoken out already. I think your best chance to find a lead on more people who were preyed upon by him would be to find someone on twitter willing to send a call-out/call to action looking for more minors Cupid tried to groom/exploit/rape. At the very least, see if you can contact that friend you mentioned that you noticed Cupid started talking to.

Either way, good luck!


----------



## Pizdec (Aug 25, 2020)

Apparently, ShrugsYOLO thinks ferals in harnesses that explicitly say "NERVOUS" is sexy. 






As does her boyfriend. I'm getting heavy non-con vibes from this gay shit.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 25, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> Apparently, ShrugsYOLO thinks ferals in harnesses that explicitly say "NERVOUS" is sexy.
> 
> View attachment 1547367
> 
> As does her boyfriend. I'm getting heavy non-con vibes from this gay shit.


Looks like pretty standard BDSM bullshit to me, to be honest.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Aug 25, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Looks like pretty standard BDSM bullshit to me, to be honest.


FeralBDSM is a pretty good sign of a zoophile.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 25, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> FeralBDSM is a pretty good sign of a zoophile.


Huh. It completely escaped me that it was feral shit they were talking about. Nevermind, then. That ups the creep factor by a few notches.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 25, 2020)

Normally my take on most things is straight up shitting on people because they're defending something that's so blatantly fucked up that said defender's probably a participant, but I may have to play devil's advocate on this one and say that the zoophile suspicions may be a bit of a stretch when it comes to blatantly fictional creatures. I mean if it did, every feral dragon porn artist would be on a cross right about now.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 25, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Normally my take on most things is straight up shitting on people because they're defending something that's so blatantly fucked up that said defender's probably a participant, but I may have to play devil's advocate on this one and say that the zoophile suspicions may be a bit of a stretch when it comes to blatantly fictional creatures. I mean if it did, every feral dragon porn artist would be on a cross right about now.


You say that, but wasn't some doctor guy just a few pages ago who was utterly fascinated with gryphons but still fucked his dog, or something like that?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 25, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> You say that, but wasn't some doctor guy just a few pages ago who was utterly fascinated with gryphons but still fucked his dog, or something like that?


Possibly, but I can only conclude that the correlation =/=  causation due to the fact that there are also a lot of furries in general who don't get feral art yet still end up fucking animals rl.

It's a muddled line when you look deeper under the surface, but the general rule of thumb here is "If they're a furry, they're probably fucking an animal IRL".


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 25, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Possibly, but I can only conclude that the correlation =/=  causation due to the fact that there are also a lot of furries in general who don't get feral art yet still end up fucking animals rl.
> 
> It's a muddled line when you look deeper under the surface, but the general rule of thumb here is "If they're a furry, they're probably fucking an animal IRL".


Either way, this is borderline vanilla as far as furries go so without further aggravating clauses (like a zeta symbol somewhere) it's just standard creepy shit. From the icons there looks like they're "just" roleplaying as their gryphon characters. Cringe, but doesn't point to a higher chance of dogfucking then usual.

Edit: that sounds like the weather forecast for a day in the furry fandom: cringe, with a chance of dogfucking.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 25, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> that sounds like the weather forecast for a day in the furry fandom: cringe, with a chance of dogfucking.


Now if only we can have something funny instead. But nah, Kero HAD to rape a puppy's corpse so now AC's full of angry speds trying to say everyone's a fucking doghumper. I thought we had a thread for that.

EDIT: We fucking do.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 25, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Now if only we can have something funny instead. But nah, Kero HAD to rape a puppy's corpse so now AC's full of angry speds trying to say everyone's a fucking doghumper. I thought we had a thread for that.
> 
> EDIT: We fucking do.


Let's not pretend accusations (corroborated or not) of zoophilia are anything new, though.

Just look at this thread: all the way back in 2013, a mere 4 pages in, we had someone talking in detail about a dogfucker. The zoosadists did bring it to the fore and take it up a notch, for sure, and the whole scandal made enough noise to deserve its own thread (and quite a few very good videos on the subject), but ever since I started watching furry drama (and long before, I'm sure) there was this dense undercurrent of "don't ask, don't tell" when it comes to people who like to literally screw the pooch. This shit has always been common.

I think the difference lately is that people have been tense and the witchhunts on Twitter are starting to sound like they make sense. But with 2020 being what it is, I wouldn't be suprised if the paranoia was justified. Who knows, maybe next month Uncle Kage will be revealed to have gone from chasing gay boys to humping dog butt. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Aug 25, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Normally my take on most things is straight up shitting on people because they're defending something that's so blatantly fucked up that said defender's probably a participant, but I may have to play devil's advocate on this one and say that the zoophile suspicions may be a bit of a stretch when it comes to blatantly fictional creatures. I mean if it did, every feral dragon porn artist would be on a cross right about now.


Anyone going big into the feral shit, even fictional feral shit, has a high chance of being a zoophile.

Plus there's also this shitshow.



			https://twitter.com/FeralFandom
		




			https://archive.vn/7xjOu


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 25, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Cringe, but doesn't point to a higher chance of dogfucking then usual.



So like other furries it's merely highly probable that they're fucking a dog, rather than absolutely certain.  99% of furries give the rest a bad name.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 25, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Anyone going big into the feral shit, even fictional feral shit, has a high chance of being a zoophile.
> 
> Plus there's also this shitshow.
> 
> ...


As I said before, it's not so much what's drawn publicly, but it's by association. Furries have a super high tendency to fuck dogs, therefore trying to point out red flags in the fandom is essentially pointless. That being said displaying a telltale symbol of zoophilia does make it easier.

EDIT: For example, Japan's entire hentai genre has some pretty fucked shit.


----------



## Pukebucket (Aug 26, 2020)

Nauseated Courgi said:


> If it got to that point I'd say that's a clear indicator that you fucked up as a parent.


In nearly every circumstance I'd agree, but there are some kids that are just straight-up psychopaths even with gentle parental care and therapy available to them and never truly respond to positive reinforcement or negative consequences, because they cannot or do not have the emotional capability to feel good or feel bad about either the action or the consequence. We see this most often with children of neglect, but that's where you take an otherwise normal baby and leave it alone so it can't form emotional connections, and is usually reversible.

Some infants, however, never develop the ability to empathize or emotionally connect. While childhood neural plasticity is great and can develop in all kinds of ways, even allowing neglected children to overcome severe psychological issues in some cases through therapy and assistance, it is not going to work that way for everyone and especially with someone who is born with a random mutational fuckup that leaves them emotionally unaffected by things happening around or to them.

Where it sometimes is not reversible is in cases regarding children who have certain neurological conditions where they are completely incapable of developing empathy at all, where their capacity for understanding is built entirely upon their own experiences and immediate satisfaction. This is not something that can just be fixed by taking away a Playstation or promising a trip to Disneyland with good grades; someone born with emotional detachment issues and apathy might be able to learn how to coordinate in society through positive or negative reinforcement over time, but it's entirely contingent upon whether or not they're receptive to learning that way in the first place. This can include being capable of forming attachments to anything so they can even learn how consequence works in the first place.

*Tl;dr *No, I don't think parents should beat their kids just because they happen to be psychopathic, regardless of whether it had anything to do with the parents or was just something the kid was born with. But I do think that a victim who has been assaulted by someone who has a history of psychopathy is deserving of being defended, and if the attacker lacks empathy it may at least serve as a deterrent or mental association between how they were harmed for harming someone else, so that it might cement that doing something like that again is liable to get the same response from others.

But, of course, that is entirely dependent on the circumstances at play.


----------



## Fistbeard_McThunderaxe (Aug 26, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Possibly, but I can only conclude that the correlation =/=  causation due to the fact that there are also a lot of furries in general who don't get feral art yet still end up fucking animals rl.
> 
> It's a muddled line when you look deeper under the surface, but the general rule of thumb here is "If they're a furry, they're probably fucking an animal IRL".



It's less of a furry problem and more of a human disposition towards fucking everything. Dr Freud hypothesized around 50% of humans have had at least one bestiality experience in their lives because "if there's nothing around to copulate with, we chose the next available option". Our animal brains don't care what we fuck and will use chemicals to influence actions, but our rationale minds see the harm in it. Not for the animals, but for ourselves.

There's also the matter of taboos empowering the chemical reaction of sex. The more we demonize them for animal sex, the more likely they'll do it to spite us.


----------



## Frenda (Aug 26, 2020)

Fistbeard_McThunderaxe said:


> It's less of a furry problem and more of a human disposition towards fucking everything. Dr Freud hypothesized around 50% of humans have had at least one bestiality experience in their lives because "if there's nothing around to copulate with, we chose the next available option". Our animal brains don't care what we fuck and will use chemicals to influence actions, but our rationale minds see the harm in it. Not for the animals, but for ourselves.
> 
> There's also the matter of taboos empowering the chemical reaction of sex. The more we demonize them for animal sex, the more likely they'll do it to spite us.



Freud was a little bitch who came up with the "oedipus complex" bullshit because he was put under pressure by male elites to discredit the sexually abused women he worked with who had claimed to be sexually abused by their fathers (who were often men "of good standing" within their community), so i wouldn't take his hypothesis that 50% of humans have experienced bestiality first-hand to be even remotely rational, to be honest. i can absolutely believe he would come up with that theory to explain the degeneracy that often infests the more upper class parts of society though.


----------



## furian_alfachevich (Aug 26, 2020)

I have no idea where the fuck to post this but I feel like I had to because I stumbled upon some OC in the wild.
Quote is [sic] from our dear Mr.Biden


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 26, 2020)

Frenda said:


> Freud was a little bitch who came up with the "oedipus complex" bullshit because he was put under pressure by male elites to discredit the sexually abused women he worked with who had claimed to be sexually abused by their fathers (who were often men "of good standing" within their community), so i wouldn't take his hypothesis that 50% of humans have experienced bestiality first-hand to be even remotely rational, to be honest. i can absolutely believe he would come up with that theory to explain the degeneracy that often infests the more upper class parts of society though.


A more likely theory is that some people just fuck whatever they feel like they can get away with.


----------



## Claude Speed (Aug 27, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> Apparently, ShrugsYOLO thinks ferals in harnesses that explicitly say "NERVOUS" is sexy.
> 
> View attachment 1547367
> 
> As does her boyfriend. I'm getting heavy non-con vibes from this gay shit.


I'm not religious. But goddamn this is a good depiction of satan


----------



## Thistle (Aug 27, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> Apparently, ShrugsYOLO thinks ferals in harnesses that explicitly say "NERVOUS" is sexy.
> 
> View attachment 1547367
> 
> As does her boyfriend. I'm getting heavy non-con vibes from this gay shit.


Cute gryphon, but that's some serious non-con vibes from DogBird and WolfGryph.

Though, entertaining devil's advocate: maybe they simply didn't pay attention to context & the small details, but that's a big stretch in logic.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 27, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Cute gryphon, but that's some serious non-con vibes from DogBird and WolfGryph.
> 
> Though, entertaining devil's advocate: maybe they simply didn't pay attention to context & the small details, but that's a big stretch in logic.


Furries ignoring the unfortunate implications of their fetishes? That's not a stretch, that's the basic premise.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 27, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Furries ignoring the unfortunate implications of their fetishes? That's not a stretch, that's the basic premise.


* a big stretch in logic for a normalfag.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 27, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> * a big stretch in logic for a normalfag.


Say what you will about the farms, at least we clarify our statements.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 27, 2020)

Are we back to this shit again?

Here, lemme just put it down for you idiots: Stop trying to find things to get mad about, instead laugh at the absurdity. If you have to go out of your way to find something, it's not there.


----------



## totse (Aug 28, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Are we back to this shit again?
> 
> Here, lemme just put it down for you idiots: Stop trying to find things to get mad about, instead laugh at the absurdity. If you have to go out of your way to find something, it's not there.



I don't need to find things to get mad about, I make them up constantly


----------



## Lickerman (Aug 28, 2020)

Apparently there is some drama going on with a furry named Cobalt/wolfy2368 and the owner of ExposedFurries, Koda/NekroVEVO
Cobalt has a reputation for making edgy jokes, being moderately right wing and had a disagreement with Koda before this. 
According to Cobalt Nekro had messaged him saying that they were planning something for him. Nekro would tweet this yesterday, claiming that Cobalt had sent nudes to 16 year old named Luka who he groomed after he broke up with his girlfriend. Cobalt refuted this, saying that Luka had told him he had sex before, so Cobalt assumed he was of age. This isn't extensive because it's not that major but I thought I'd put it here.

This to me seems like Koda is just digging up something embarrassing because he doesn't like Cobalt, though there really not enough evidence besides he said she said.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Aug 28, 2020)

Lickerman said:


> Apparently there is some drama going on with a furry named Cobalt/wolfy2368 and the owner of ExposedFurries, Koda/NekroVEVO
> Cobalt has a reputation for making edgy jokes, being moderately right wing and had a disagreement with Koda before this.
> According to Cobalt Nekro had messaged him saying that they were planning something for him. Nekro would tweet this yesterday, claiming that Cobalt had sent nudes to 16 year old named Luka who he groomed after he broke up with his girlfriend. Cobalt refuted this, saying that Luka had told him he had sex before, so Cobalt assumed he was of age. This isn't extensive because it's not that major but I thought I'd put it here.
> 
> This to me seems like Koda is just digging up something embarrassing because he doesn't like Cobalt, though there really not enough evidence besides he said she said.



Random accusations of being a pedophile seem to be the default response spergs have in the furry fandom to encountering people they dislike these days.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Aug 28, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Random accusations of being a pedophile seem to be the default response spergs have in the furry fandom to encountering people they dislike these days.


It’s been this way for years.  Back when there were fights over whether FA should allow cub shit, like back in 2010, one of the favorite go-to arguments was “well if you have a problem with cub shit you must be a pedophile.  Why are you a pedophile?”  It was never meant as a factual statement or to make a lick of sense; it was just a handy stick to hit people with when you wanted to shut them up.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 28, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> It’s been this way for years.  Back when there were fights over whether FA should allow cub shit, like back in 2010, one of the favorite go-to arguments was “well if you have a problem with cub shit you must be a pedophile.  Why are you a pedophile?”  It was never meant as a factual statement or to make a lick of sense; it was just a handy stick to hit people with when you wanted to shut them up.


The problem is that high-profile kiddy diddlers are common enough that any given accusation has at least a 25% chance of being true.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Aug 28, 2020)

This is a little old but and might have been brought up before (I never saw anything about it here though myself) but I’ve seen this story cross my path several times.



https://twitter.com/_nonbeenary/status/1281977008919109633?s=20
https://archive.md/7THQa

I’d post more but the archive gets most of it and trying to do big threads on mobile is AIDS.

Essentially fairly popular leftist clout chaser CallieGontheT got outed by his ex-girlfriend as being a trans woman genitalia obsessed creep that wanted to have a sexually open relationship but only for him, with his girlfriend getting scolded simply for getting art with other people, and then raping her when she didn’t put out while visiting the house of a group of people that had all been sexually assaulted in the past.

It’s some juicy shit filled with people all detailing their own encounters with the guy as well as confirmations form a bunch of people of all the communities and places he’s now been kicked out of.


----------



## ExplosiveTeddybear (Aug 29, 2020)

Lickerman said:


> Cobalt refuted this, saying that Luka had told him he had sex before, so Cobalt assumed he was of age.



Whether the accusations are true or not, it is typical furry mentality to "not know" the AoC for sex and nudes aren't the same.

I say "not know" because it seems to be the standard excuse and I'm 99% certain they all fucking know and assume - correctly - that the rest of the idiots in the fandom will just eat it up (either that the AoC is he same for both, or that they reeeeaaaally didn't know and they're toooootally not just trying to get it some underage tail, pwetty promise.)


----------



## Big Bang (Aug 29, 2020)

Lickerman said:


> Apparently there is some drama going on with a furry named Cobalt/wolfy2368 and the owner of ExposedFurries, Koda/NekroVEVO
> Cobalt has a reputation for making edgy jokes, being moderately right wing and had a disagreement with Koda before this.
> According to Cobalt Nekro had messaged him saying that they were planning something for him. Nekro would tweet this yesterday, claiming that Cobalt had sent nudes to 16 year old named Luka who he groomed after he broke up with his girlfriend. Cobalt refuted this, saying that Luka had told him he had sex before, so Cobalt assumed he was of age. This isn't extensive because it's not that major but I thought I'd put it here.
> 
> This to me seems like Koda is just digging up something embarrassing because he doesn't like Cobalt, though there really not enough evidence besides he said she said.


1. Further proving that furries groom and as such teenagers should not be encouraged to join, and the furry fandom needs to push themselves as a primarily sexual fandom in order to prevent minors from joining.
2. Having sex does not mean you're of age. I'm certain any rational person knows this (but we're talking about furries, who are social retards).
3. Ignorance of the law does not mean you aren't going to get punished for it. 
4. It is common sense to ask someone their age if you're interested in them sexually/romantically.
5. I 100% believe that their age was disclosed to the sexual offender in question. If Luka was open enough to disclose their sexual experiences, they're open enough to disclose their age.


----------



## Lickerman (Aug 29, 2020)

To be frank I just don't trust the accusations of one political alignment to those of a opposite political alignment.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Aug 29, 2020)

Lickerman said:


> To be frank I just don't trust the accusations of one political alignment to those of a opposite political alignment.


This isn't a bad thing, though I wouldn't dismiss them out of hand solely on that basis either.  Sometimes the other side does do something particularly dumb.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 29, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> 1. Further proving that furries groom and as such teenagers should not be encouraged to join, and the furry fandom needs to push themselves as a primarily sexual fandom in order to prevent minors from joining.
> 2. Having sex does not mean you're of age. I'm certain any rational person knows this (but we're talking about furries, who are social retards).
> 3. Ignorance of the law does not mean you aren't going to get punished for it.
> 4. It is common sense to ask someone their age if you're interested in them sexually/romantically.
> 5. I 100% believe that their age was disclosed to the sexual offender in question. If Luka was open enough to disclose their sexual experiences, they're open enough to disclose their age.


Easy there, buddy.

While I'm not interested in giving the guy accused an ounce of benefit of the doubt, I also know for a fact underage people in the furry fandom _lie_ about their age all the time. If a horny 16 year old thinks they'll get some if they tell the creep asking them for nudes they're 18, they'll do it without a second thought.

Also, what colony of sex-pests have you been hanging out in where it's common sense to outright _ask_ someone their age? Typing "asl" doesn't count: again, most underage people in the fandom are very happy to lie about it.


----------



## Ledian (Aug 29, 2020)

Well, this is going to blow over splendidly.


----------



## Vampirella (Aug 29, 2020)

KiwiLedian said:


> Well, this is going to blow over splendidly.
> 
> View attachment 1557095


Yeah, how many times have furrys said they're leaving FA?


----------



## Ledian (Aug 29, 2020)

Nekromantik2 said:


> Yeah, how many times have furrys said they're leaving FA?


If I took a shot for every time, I'd be dead from alcohol poisoning.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 29, 2020)

KiwiLedian said:


> If I took a shot for every time, I'd be dead from alcohol poisoning.


If I had a dime for every time, I'd have enough money to buy out Kevin Gibes' ranch and give those poor alpacas a decent life.


----------



## Lickerman (Aug 29, 2020)

KiwiLedian said:


> Well, this is going to blow over splendidly.
> 
> View attachment 1557095


I don't understand anthros they're already fucking something with a snout thats way past the point for most people.
seems like gay moralfagging. is this some harkness test thing or?


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Aug 29, 2020)

Lickerman said:


> I don't understand anthros they're already fucking something with a snout thats way past the point for most people.
> seems like gay moralfagging. is this some harkness test thing or?



With anthros you at least get the argument of “I’m sexually arroused by the human parts and shapes, the other stuff makes it seem exotic” and is akin to the people who want to fuck aliens from Mass Effect.

Zoophilia comes in when the person is arroused by the animal parts and the human stuff is only there for them to have an excuse. You can generally tell based on how much emphasis is put on the animal in art compared to the human. If for all intents and purposes it might as well be a weird looking human, probably not a zoophile. If it’s an animal and behaves like an animal and just has enough intelligence to pass as sentient, probably a zoophile.


----------



## D.Va (Aug 29, 2020)

KiwiLedian said:


> Well, this is going to blow over splendidly.
> 
> View attachment 1557095



It's a dumb hill to die on, from where he is standing.

If zoophilia of any kind wasn't permitted, Bad Dragon would have gone out of business long ago. Horse cocks and knots are so commonplace in furry porn and yet it's incredibly rare for anyone to make a stink over it other than stating their preference for how genitalia should be drawn. It's not something religiously condemned in any way.

Also who the fuck are these underage online puritans and why do they get such a big following despite being constantly basking in boring drama.


----------



## Lickerman (Aug 29, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> With anthros you at least get the argument of “I’m sexually arroused by the human parts and shapes, the other stuff makes it seem exotic” and is akin to the people who want to fuck aliens from Mass Effect.


Nah, already a freak. If you're gonna allow macro fur gore diaper scat shit on your site you might as well allow it. Don't see many of these people advocating against those.


----------



## Lickerman (Aug 29, 2020)

D.Va said:


> Also who the fuck are these underage online puritans and why do they get such a big following despite being constantly basking in boring drama.


Zoomers who were groomed probably.


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Aug 29, 2020)

KiwiLedian said:


> Well, this is going to blow over splendidly.
> 
> View attachment 1557095


What I wanna know is what is a 17-year-old doing looking at furry porn on FA and why haven't they been banned yet.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Aug 29, 2020)

PirateLordRidley said:


> What I wanna know is what is a 17-year-old doing looking at furry porn on FA and why haven't they been banned yet.


All the 17 year olds, and because they didn't make their ages obvious.


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Aug 29, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> All the 17 year olds, and because they didn't make their ages obvious.


It's in their twitter bio.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 30, 2020)

KiwiLedian said:


> Well, this is going to blow over splendidly.
> 
> View attachment 1557095



Archive via Nitter: https://archive.vn/nuie8



Spoiler: Archives of some of the responses.






			https://archive.vn/9sIK2
		



			https://archive.vn/XGIy3
		



			https://archive.vn/qr10u
		



			https://archive.vn/Fl1ey
		



			https://archive.vn/hvhMe
		



			https://archive.vn/UZWoX
		



			https://archive.vn/jhSJg
		




In before it's a war between Feral Artists, Zoophiles, and the Great Purity Spiral / Spanish Inquisition.  

I wonder if YourPalRags & Kothorix & co. are going to get canceled now for all the feral dog and dragon shit.



Nekromantik2 said:


> Yeah, how many times have furrys said they're leaving FA?



And they never do, because they don't know how to run their own shitty art gallery. Funny that Koda here is shilling some other art site that's running on Invision. Appears to be operated by the same people who run https://artistsbeware.info/


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 30, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Archive via Nitter: https://archive.vn/nuie8
> In before it's a war between Feral Artists, Zoophiles, and the Great Purity Spiral / Spanish Inquisition.
> 
> I wonder if YourPalRags & Kothorix & co. are going to get canceled now for all the feral dog and dragon shit.


Maybe it's due to influence from RPGs, but it looks like feral dragons get a big pass when it comes to porn because they're just assumed to be intelligent enough to consent. So Kothorix is probably going to get canceled for... well, whatever else he's doing.



Damn Furfag said:


> And they never do, because they don't know how to run their own shitty art gallery. Funny that Koda here is shilling some other art site that's running on Invision. Appears to be operated by the same people who run https://artistsbeware.info/


These alternatives never realize that they have to offer _something_ content-wise that the mainstream option doesn't, otherwise there's no reason for artists (and all their simps) to move there.

Of course, with furries, that _something_ might be very morally questionable. Case in point, Inkbunny. They offer _something_ FurAffinity doesn't, and that's the reason for their existence. I remember when FurryNetwork was just starting out there was controversy about them banning cub content as well, although I don't remember what happened to it. By contrast, Weasyl doesn't offer anything other than a different interface and barely has any activity outside of the occasional FurAffinity outage.

This even applies to FurAffinity: why would you use FurAffinity instead of something even more mainstream like.... I don't know, DeviantArt. Because FA offers you _something_ content-wise DA doesn't: dog dick.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 30, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Inkbunny. They offer _something_ FurAffinity doesn't, and that's the reason for their existence.


As much as i detest InkBunny due to it's content, I'll still applaud them for being the least censorious of them all.



Corn Flakes said:


> This even applies to FurAffinity: why would you use FurAffinity instead of something even more mainstream like.... I don't know, DeviantArt. Because FA offers you _something_ content-wise DA doesn't: dog dick.



Even then, FA still can't compare to Monosodium Glutamate, and other boorus; which provide more dog dick per click.

Maybe Newgrounds is the better way to go if the goal isn't such.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 30, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> As much as i detest InkBunny due to it's content, I'll still applaud them for being the least censorious of them all.


I applaud them for serving as partial containment. If IB ever gets taken offline, you'll see_ a lot _more cub porn drama spreading to other platforms.


----------



## Skeleton-Bread (Aug 30, 2020)

Lupisvulpes put out a video "talking about the claims made against her" 








Spoiler: Archive







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 30, 2020)

Holy shit, the girl sounds _broken_. I can't say I care for the "God God God God God" speech but... ouch. Good luck to her. She clearly put her heart into it, but that's going to fly like a lead balloon with the crowd that's been attacking her. She just went from "twansphobe" to "full-blown bigot".

Again, good luck to her. Fuck, if I were into furry shit I'd commission her just to give her some support.

Edit: actually, I'm going to put my money where my mouth is for once. I know at least one person who wanted to commission her, and I know for a fact they think this witchhunt is bullshit. I'll see if I can pay for their commission.

Edit #2: Jesus fucking Christ on the cross, those comments are _vile_. Tell me, who are the guys saying their community is all about love and understanding?


----------



## Lickerman (Aug 30, 2020)

holy shit I wanna shit down these commentators throats


----------



## Gorgar (Aug 30, 2020)

Has anyone talked about the furry Chinese propaganda documentary known as The Fandom: A Furry Documentary yet?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 30, 2020)

Gorgar said:


> Has anyone talked about the furry Chinese propaganda documentary known as The Fandom: A Furry Documentary yet?


Several times.


----------



## Gorgar (Aug 30, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Several times.


What's the general consensus?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 30, 2020)

Gorgar said:


> What's the general consensus?


The usual: it's drivel that whitewashes and ignores the seedy/criminal underbelly of the fandom (anything presented in this subforum) in order to present everybody as friendly and tolerant.


----------



## Gorgar (Aug 30, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> The usual: it's drivel that whitewashes and ignores the seedy/criminal underbelly of the fandom (anything presented in this subforum) in order to present everybody as friendly and tolerant.


Did non-furries buy it?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 30, 2020)

Gorgar said:


> Did non-furries buy it?


I question whether non-furries watched it in significant numbers _at all_.

That sort of shit is just preaching to the converted. It's the fandom plugging their ears and going "LALALALALALALALAAA" to pretend they're all squeaky clean and free of sin.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 30, 2020)

Skeleton-Bread said:


> Lupisvulpes put out a video "talking about the claims made against her"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The video is essentially her preaching the Gospel while admitting that she is imperfect, yet stil loves others, even her haters.
The comments on that video are essentially the non-Kiwi equivalent of the 'JULAY!!!!!!!!' meme.

The most exceptional of those comments:


			
				Feather Williams said:
			
		

> Lupis. You're brazenly breaking two of the Lord God's commandments. You're taking his name in vain, trying to use him as a shield for your own follies, as well as the commandment of making graven images.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 30, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> The video is essentially her preaching the Gospel while admitting that she is imperfect, yet stil loves others, even her haters.
> The comments on that video are essentially the non-Kiwi equivalent of the 'JULAY!!!!!!!!' meme.
> 
> The most exceptional of those comments:


There's a discord there. I'll be attaching a DHT log, named after the discord server.
They got discord invites too:  https://discord.com/invite/r4fsMZT


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 31, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> The video is essentially her preaching the Gospel while admitting that she is imperfect, yet stil loves others, even her haters.


Showed the video with a brief explanation to the wife. She's pointed out something I hadn't noticed: Lupis sounds like she's still in shock. And I think that's a good theory. Her entire online existence just collapsed, I'm sure everybody in her commission list has canceled, her art is getting deleted/defaced everywhere, and 99% of people who ever called her a friend or said they looked up to her turned on her for something she just didn't consider a big deal. Now she's babbling about god because that's the only thing she can hold on to for a bit of sanity, trying to tell herself she's a good person while the hate-mob yells at her. I've seen some struggle sessions before, but this is just fucking sad.


----------



## orelpuppington (Aug 31, 2020)

i don't know anything about furries

but can someone explain what the hell a queen's stallion is, and why people find it attractive.


----------



## Skeleton-Bread (Aug 31, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Showed the video with a brief explanation to the wife. She's pointed out something I hadn't noticed: Lupis sounds like she's still in shock. And I think that's a good theory. Her entire online existence just collapsed, I'm sure everybody in her commission list has canceled, her art is getting deleted/defaced everywhere, and 99% of people who ever called her a friend or said they looked up to her turned on her for something she just didn't consider a big deal. Now she's babbling about god because that's the only thing she can hold on to for a bit of sanity, trying to tell herself she's a good person while the hate-mob yells at her. I've seen some struggle sessions before, but this is just fucking sad.


In all honesty as well, it's the tamest homophobia/transphobia (if it can even be called that) I've seen on the internet. She didn't use any slurs, didn't even say anything rude. I guess I can kinda see the frustration (it was a 175$ commission, that's nothing to sneeze at) but it wasn't like she lashed out and went on a huge rant. 

This has apparently happened before back in 2015 and she ended up wiping her whole account and staying offline for a year or two. I've tried to look around for any callout, post, anything about it but I can't find squat.  There's a big callout post that's apparently being written, though I doubt that it's going to be ground breaking. If there was other important "evidence" it likely would have already been posted by someone.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 31, 2020)

Skeleton-Bread said:


> In all honesty as well, it's the tamest homophobia/transphobia (if it can even be called that) I've seen on the internet. She didn't use any slurs, didn't even say anything rude. I guess I can kinda see the frustration (it was a 175$ commission, that's nothing to sneeze at) but it wasn't like she lashed out and went on a huge rant.
> 
> This has apparently happened before back in 2015 and she ended up wiping her whole account and staying offline for a year or two. I've tried to look around for any callout, post, anything about it but I can't find squat.  There's a big callout post that's apparently being written, though I doubt that it's going to be ground breaking. If there was other important "evidence" it likely would have already been posted by someone.


The theory is going around that the kid who started it all is doing it for the free art and clout. Not surprising considering this is only happening to someone with a heavy following.


----------



## who dare wins? (Aug 31, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> The usual: it's drivel that whitewashes and ignores the seedy/criminal underbelly of the fandom (anything presented in this subforum) in order to present everybody as friendly and tolerant.


Eh, I see it more as just a series of interviews mashed together with good editing in a video essay format, which prevents anything good or bad about the fandom can really be said since it is just footage reels with interview audio over it. also a lot of downright stupid takes (probably purposefully left in by chipfoxx) which have no backing whatsoever like "being anti porn is just a guise for being anti gay". 




Corn Flakes said:


> Holy shit, the girl sounds _broken_. I can't say I care for the "God God God God God" speech but... ouch. Good luck to her. She clearly put her heart into it, but that's going to fly like a lead balloon with the crowd that's been attacking her. She just went from "twansphobe" to "full-blown bigot".
> 
> Again, good luck to her. Fuck, if I were into furry shit I'd commission her just to give her some support.
> 
> ...



Here are the comments if no one wants to click on the video


Spoiler: Comments













 




The rest is just shitty copypastas of mobile game adverts and other memes which have just been repurposed by these guys for their own purposes. Also I would not engage with these guys, it is just a waste of time since they will flee back to their echo chambers and attention whore more to satisfy the dopamine receptors needing social reinforcement


----------



## NoFeline (Aug 31, 2020)

orelpuppington said:


> i don't know anything about furries
> 
> but can someone explain what the hell a queen's stallion is, and why people find it attractive.


Queen's stallions, AKA Dorses or /d/orses are more of an animu fag thing. 


Spoiler: a relatively tame depiction








Normally those guys aren't very big ino transformation but the *" :>= "* anteater BJ face meme and several other things kind of spiralled out of control on the /d/ alternative hentai 4chan board resulting in these being created as a joke.  And then uh....and then people started actually liking them.

Through some kind of magic, a rod like object (a staff, a sword, etc) intended to resemble a tail, shoved into the anus causes them to transform into these quadrupedal, hooved futa creatures with permanent ahegao faces and dick necks. IIRC they're supposed to be terminally horny, too. also sometimes they just randomly transform from something else entirely and the object-dildo-tail just appears out of nowhere but that's what happens when you have a bunch of horny weebs much more focused on jacking off than having consistent lore.


Spoiler: Much less tame depictions


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Aug 31, 2020)

NoFeline said:


> Queen's stallions, AKA Dorses or /d/orses are more of an animu fag thing.



Jesus christ...I could have gone my entire life without knowing anything about this.  Instant regret for clicking through to see the images.


----------



## Pax Europaea (Aug 31, 2020)

Nekro is temporarily leaving the fandom.

But as per any Furry with an ego, they talk like they're some revolutionary out to improve it for the People. [https://twitter.com/NekroVEVO/status/1300121982512422912] [Archive - https://archive.md/AxBbn]

Could it be that a Woke Furry has realised the fandom is filled with dogfuckers and pedophiles and is irreperable? Probably not.

https://twitter.com/NekroVEVO/status/1300153028146651136 [Archive - https://archive.vn/WrupW]



Let's hope he comes back soon to sperg some more. For now though we've got more than we'll ever need.

https://twitter.com/FoxWithGuitar [Archive - https://archive.vn/NuKbG]

A popular tranny is being harassed through their CuriousCat which is an optionally anonymous questioning app. People can send in questions without an account or with one. The anonymous feature here is whats causing the tranny to sperg out.

Obviously as is routine, they use it to virtue signal and cry out for attention. 
https://twitter.com/FoxWithGuitar/status/1300071528315285511 [Archive - https://archive.vn/wDUJR]







Spoiler: images







https://twitter.com/FoxWithGuitar/status/1300063365897756672 [Archive - https://archive.md/KkZGv]


Hate to break it to ya buddy. https://twitter.com/FoxWithGuitar/status/1300141178235416576 [Archive - https://archive.vn/AvPIh]

The person doing this directed blame onto two individuals, one being @DramaHound_ Which is Blumiere, thread is here.


And the other being @Me_That_One_Guy , who's profile is here. [Archive]

Blum's reaction was skepticism and outright denial. https://twitter.com/DramaHound_/status/1300112978616807425 [Archive - https://archive.md/fsAKA]


@Me_That_One_Guy was probably just dragged in to divert blame. 


"I guess lying is okay if it's political." 

https://twitter.com/Xrcalo/status/1300126173393899520 [Archive - https://archive.md/xkjJ0]

If the Furry Fandom is one thing, it's certainly a shitheap.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 31, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> Nekro is temporarily leaving the fandom.
> 
> But as per any Furry with an ego, they talk like they're some revolutionary out to improve it for the People. [https://twitter.com/NekroVEVO/status/1300121982512422912] [Archive - https://archive.md/AxBbn]
> View attachment 1561197
> ...







Thanks, I needed that palate cleanser.

The troon shit is definitely "regularly scheduled programming", but what about Nekro? Is there any previously-stated reason for the peace-out, or is he being smarter than 99% of furries and taking a mental health break? Maybe he caught wind of someone digging up dirt on him?


----------



## Pax Europaea (Aug 31, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> but what about Nekro? Is there any previously-stated reason for the peace-out, or is he being smarter than 99% of furries and taking a mental health break? Maybe he caught wind of someone digging up dirt on him?



He's a minor trying to "improve" the fandom. But really he just jumps on drama for attention and pretends to be more than he is.

https://twitter.com/NekroVEVO/status/1299678046459363328 [Archive - https://archive.md/WLDpx]

https://twitter.com/NekroVEVO/status/1298819816606769152 [Archive - https://archive.md/bmTzf]

https://twitter.com/NekroVEVO/status/1299464857637380106 [Archive - https://archive.md/Mtu6e]

https://twitter.com/NekroVEVO/status/1299707957429506049 [Archive - https://archive.md/t8NLJ]


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 31, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> He's a minor trying to "improve" the fandom. But really he just jumps on drama for attention and pretends to be more than he is.
> 
> https://twitter.com/NekroVEVO/status/1299678046459363328 [Archive - https://archive.md/WLDpx]
> View attachment 1561293
> ...


Shit, I should have recognized him. My bad. Well, nothing lost but a minor cow. He'll be back.


----------



## Pukebucket (Aug 31, 2020)

NoFeline said:


> Queen's stallions, AKA Dorses or /d/orses are more of an animu fag thing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a relatively tame depiction
> ...


I always wondered about this fetish because it's so bizarre and specific, and why they mostly seem to choose non-Japanese characters to turn into these things. They're still animu characters of course and a couple are Japanese, but most of these weird dorse things that I've seen are usually blondes, redheads, or really any characters who aren't obviously Asian in their original media.

I just always wondered about this since I do know some Asian guys fetishize white women with the phrase "riding the white horse" to reference having sex with them.

It's probably not that deep either, I just found it weird that those two concepts happened to overlap on this.


----------



## ScatmansWorld (Aug 31, 2020)

KiwiLedian said:


> Well, this is going to blow over splendidly.
> 
> View attachment 1557095







Damn Furfag said:


> Funny that Koda here is shilling some other art site that's running on Invision. Appears to be operated by the same people who run https://artistsbeware.info/



Yep, http://furrylife.online is attempt #826 of creating a furry art gallery alternative that's actually viable. Also from what I've heard, someone on the staff stated that anything quadruped counts as bestiality regardless of context and isn't allowed there, which just added more fire to the Feral vs Anthro discourse.





If anyone can find this "spine straightness" image that could be amusing.


----------



## Claude Speed (Aug 31, 2020)

This fandom is full of complaining pieces of *****.  Sometimes I wish there were some sane people in there, but hopes are lost.


----------



## Great Dane (Aug 31, 2020)

ScatmansWorld said:


> View attachment 1561341
> 
> 
> Yep, http://furrylife.online is attempt #826 of creating a furry art gallery alternative that's actually viable. Also from what I've heard, someone on the staff stated that anything quadruped counts as bestiality regardless of context and isn't allowed there, which just added more fire to the Feral vs Anthro discourse.
> ...








			https://archive.md/1yNYp


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 31, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> View attachment 1561359
> 
> 
> https://archive.md/1yNYp


You could just as well use that picture to argue that both missionary sex and doggie-style are morally-questionable.


----------



## ScatmansWorld (Aug 31, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> View attachment 1561359
> 
> 
> https://archive.md/1yNYp


I did some digging and it turns out this was the original poster of that image who deleted the tweet.


			https://twitter.com/corust_
		


Also it turns out FLO did a poll 2 days ago about how feral content should be treated on the site.


			https://twitter.com/FurrylifeOnline/status/1299857201205518337
		




			https://furrylife.online/forums/topic/1418-poll-feral-nsfw-content-on-flo/
		


(You have to have a registered account to see it and I'm not bothering making one.)


----------



## D.Va (Aug 31, 2020)

create an art site with a self-moderation policy, it attracts what/whoever gets banned from the other place until the community is saturated with such.
create an art site where you browbeat artists with incredibly specific rules, they will get fed up of the thirty things on the checklist in case something they publish gets perceived as toeing a line.


----------



## Pax Europaea (Aug 31, 2020)

ScatmansWorld said:


> (You have to have a registered account to see it and I'm not bothering making one.)


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 31, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> View attachment 1561532


Those percentages aren't surprising. What's surprising to me is that there are 2000+ registered users there who bothered to vote.


----------



## NoFeline (Aug 31, 2020)

"bestiality is rly bad and evil but like, if it's an animal that doesn't exist it's OK"

Who is going to inform these fetuses that half the time dragon fucking is just fandom-acceptable herpetophilia.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 31, 2020)

ScatmansWorld said:


> anything quadruped counts as bestiality regardless of context and isn't allowed there


So no western or eastern dragons either, and no Centaurs or spinoffs of the mythological centaur....

No of course not! "they aren't real"







NoFeline said:


> Who is going to inform these fetuses that half the time dragon fucking is just fandom-acceptable herpetophilia.



Lizard Lives Matter



ScatmansWorld said:


> I did some digging and it turns out this was the original poster of that image who deleted the tweet.
> https://twitter.com/corust_



Based on image searches, there's a few others who've reposted it or interacted at some point...








Great Dane said:


> View attachment 1561359
> 
> 
> https://archive.md/1yNYp



"Shape of Consent"... Also note the "harkness test needed" bit.





https://archive.vn/R3OJB

Going to lose some braincells for this... Wouldn't the harkness test still apply if xeno life exists that happens to be of that 'center of gravity' but otherwise fits the criteria?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 31, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Going to lose some braincells for this... Wouldn't the harkness test still apply if xeno life exists that happens to be of that 'center of gravity' but otherwise fits the criteria?


It doesn't matter. This is all cope for them trying to say "I want to fuck a non-human creature but I'm not like _these_ guys".


----------



## Great Dane (Aug 31, 2020)

https://furrylife.online/forums/topic/1931-how-conservative-voices-here-dangers-the-sitefandom/


----------



## Thistle (Aug 31, 2020)

Digging through Florida business records, FurryLife Online has an LLC Registration there.

Sunbiz Lookup



Spoiler: Furrylife Online, LLC.



*Detail by Entity Name*
Florida Limited Liability Company

FURRYLIFE ONLINE LLC

Filing Information

Document Number: L19000163182
FEI/EIN Number: 84-2307723
Date Filed: 06/20/2019
State: FL
Status:ACTIVE

Principal Address

14611 SOUTHERN BOULEVARD
UNIT 1473
LOXAHATCHEE, FL 33470

Mailing Address

14611 SOUTHERN BOULEVARD
UNIT 1473
LOXAHATCHEE, FL 33470

Registered Agent Name & Address: REGISTERED AGENTS INC.
7901 4TH ST N
STE 300
ST. PETERSBURG, FL 33702

Authorized Person(s) Detail*Name & Address*

Title AMBR

VANDAMAS, EDWARD A, JR
14611 SOUTHERN BOULEVARD UNIT 1473
LOXAHATCHEE, FL 33470



It appears to be owned by one Edward A[lexander?] Vandamas, Jr. I'm going to assume this is Venthas, the lead administrator of FLO. The location matches their profile on twitter.

Age: 31

Also goes by: LordNowe.

Twitter: https://twitter.com/VenthasDragon ( https://archive.vn/Sok0S )





Recently admitted to a local hospital for Anemia https://archive.md/xw6M0


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 31, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Digging through Florida business records, FurryLife Online has an LLC Registration there.
> 
> Sunbiz Lookup
> 
> ...


Did he catch the coof there or something? What's the context for that photo?


----------



## Thistle (Aug 31, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Did he catch the coof there or something? What's the context for that photo?


According to his tweets, Anemia. https://nitter.net/VenthasDragon/status/1299756618486341633

He's probably still laying in that hospital bed. Closest one to Loxahatchee is probably Palms West Hospital. The only other one would be Wellington ER.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Aug 31, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> Here's a feedback thread on FurryLife Online where furries want to ban right wing users off the website; some branding them as fascists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"facists"

You heard the furfag.  No facists allowed.  Only furry porn allowed is from neck down.  Facism is wrong.  Stop drawing faces.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 31, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> According to his tweets, Anemia. https://nitter.net/VenthasDragon/status/1299756618486341633
> 
> He's probably still laying in that hospital bed.


Oof. Good luck to him, and I hope he's got more people handling the website. Whatever lol-worthy material he may have in the closet, trying to manage a brand new website, centered on furries, with a nascent user revolt no less... well, I wouldn't want to have to do it from the comfort of my own office, much less from a hospital bed.



Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> "facists"
> 
> You heard the furfag.  No facists allowed.  Only furry porn allowed is from neck down.  Facism is wrong.  Stop drawing faces.


No, no. You got it wrong. They're not against faces! They're all about fighting fasciitis. And I stand by them on that, necrotizing fasciitis is no joke!


----------



## Thistle (Aug 31, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> No, no. You got it wrong. They're not against faces! They're all about fighting fasciitis. And I stand by them on that, necrotizing fasciitis is no joke!



Mmmm~ Tasty flesh eating bacteria <3


----------



## TFT-A9 (Aug 31, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> No, no. You got it wrong. They're not against faces! They're all about fighting fasciitis. And I stand by them on that, necrotizing fasciitis is no joke!


I dunno I always chuckle a bit when I hear someone got their skin eaten off by a bacteria

Like nigga wash your hands, use soap.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 31, 2020)

So I've been digging a little bit into the staff at that website, and the forums and other such things, like their clubs and all that.

I can say without a doubt that this shit is such a trash fire it honestly deserves its own thread. I would write one but I'm still salty that my last one has died in PG and I am not about to spend another two days of research for a new OP.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 31, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> So I've been digging a little bit into the staff at that website, and the forums and other such things, like their clubs and all that.
> 
> I can say without a doubt that this shit is such a trash fire it honestly deserves its own thread. I would write one but I'm still salty that my last one has died in PG and I am not about to spend another two days of research for a new OP.



At least you've got moxie to try again.


----------



## research (Aug 31, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> An Annoucement from Mementos - Staff Team Leader . No archive on this one, it's hidden in a popup banner & archive.md threw a server error
> 
> View attachment 1562563
> 
> ...



when i saw this, i knew it was the beginning of the end for this site. the puritan furries are going to now dig through the post history of all the mods and admins and bring up every single little sin until the site is tainted in their eyes and is no better than being furaffinity 2.0.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 31, 2020)

research said:


> when i saw this, i knew it was the beginning of the end for this site. the puritan furries are going to now dig through the post history of all the mods and admins and bring up every single little sin until the site is tainted in their eyes and is no better than being furaffinity 2.0.


Probably for the best, since the staff are as much a bunch of faggots as their users. Right now what I'm looking at is a perfectly tuned example of cannibalism.


----------



## NoFeline (Sep 1, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Right now what I'm looking at is a perfectly tuned example of cannibalism.


Even the anthropomorphic snake eats its own tail.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 1, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Right now what I'm looking at is a perfectly tuned example of cannibalism.


The purity spiral is yet another would-be FurAffinity-killer spinning around the drain.

You would think they would learn.


----------



## ScatmansWorld (Sep 1, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> So I've been digging a little bit into the staff at that website, and the forums and other such things, like their clubs and all that.
> 
> I can say without a doubt that this shit is such a trash fire it honestly deserves its own thread. I would write one but I'm still salty that my last one has died in PG and I am not about to spend another two days of research for a new OP.


At least give us a TL;DR of the spiciest deets you found.


----------



## [Redacted]-san (Sep 1, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> The purity spiral is yet another would-be FurAffinity-killer spinning around the drain.
> 
> You would think they would learn.


They'll never learn until they die for all I know.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 1, 2020)

ScatmansWorld said:


> At least give us a TL;DR of the spiciest deets you found.


It's just your typical 50 pronouns 100 genders autistic bullshit. Nothing will be really worthwhile until the final nail is embedded.

EDIT: I will say though the clubs have gotten really autistic.


Spoiler


----------



## Ledian (Sep 1, 2020)

I will say that FLO's web design principles are far better than FA's: the site runs smooth, it's not grating on the eyes, and the UI is rather straightforward. They seem to be aiming for a faux-Newgrounds sort of thing only for furries. Won't stop the crazies from being crazy but hey, that's the circle of life in the community. If they weather through, they might actually have something worth a damn.


----------



## ScatmansWorld (Sep 1, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> I will say though the clubs have gotten really autistic.


Not sure if this is a hot take but I feel like trying to make these art sites more “social” just brings in the toxicity of social media and makes thing worse. 90% of users are just there for the art and couldn’t give a damn what “clubs” you’re a part of.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 1, 2020)

KiwiLedian said:


> I will say that FLO's web design principles are far better than FA's: the site runs smooth, it's not grating on the eyes, and the UI is rather straightforward. They seem to be aiming for a faux-Newgrounds sort of thing only for furries. Won't stop the crazies from being crazy but hey, that's the circle of life in the community. If they weather through, they might actually have something worth a damn.


Considering the website exists solely because they're under the impression that FA is ran by nazis (ironic) and the staff are pretty nutty SJW types from twitter....yea that site's dead in a year.


----------



## research (Sep 1, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Considering the website exists solely because they're under the impression that FA is ran by nazis (ironic) and the staff are pretty nutty SJW types from twitter....yea that site's dead in a year.



The deepest irony in this is i've personally known some actual, legitimate neo nazi altright nazifurs who were banned within the past year or two on FA for the sole reason of being neo nazi dipshits. The FA staff team are sleezebags, but I haven't seen any proof that they're nazis.


----------



## research (Sep 1, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> So I've been digging a little bit into the staff at that website, and the forums and other such things, like their clubs and all that.
> 
> I can say without a doubt that this shit is such a trash fire it honestly deserves its own thread. I would write one but I'm still salty that my last one has died in PG and I am not about to spend another two days of research for a new OP.



Is this what you were talking about?







			https://furrylife.online/forums/topic/2025-is-it-a-good-and-smart-idea-to-put-kindred-on-the-staff/


----------



## Dingo (Sep 1, 2020)

I recall seeing this corgi fursuit involved in recent drama, video is 10 years old found it on old notebook PC.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 1, 2020)

Dingo said:


> I recall seeing this corgi fursuit involved in recent drama, video is 10 years old found it on old notebook PC.



Rare to see a presumably female furry who isn't repulsive.


----------



## santaclaus (Sep 1, 2020)

Maul Apparel/RJArtistryy/Dalmy deleted his callout at the Harvest Moon Howl Fest. In case anyone didn't catch it, here's an archive.


			https://archive.vn/gM15w
		



			https://archive.vn/66lUV


----------



## NoFeline (Sep 1, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Not reading the WHOLE thing but saw the shit about trademarks and how the fuck is "Harvest Moon Howl Fest" still okay?
> 
> It's fucking "Harvest Moon".
> 
> That's fucking trademarked. By Nintendo. What kind of retard violates a fucking NINTENDO trademark?


I hate to break this to you but the Harvest Moon was not invented by Nintendo. You can't copyright a phrase associated with thousands of years of farming tradition, that would be like trying to copyright Christmas.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 1, 2020)

NoFeline said:


> I hate to break this to you but the Harvest Moon was not invented by Nintendo. You can't copyright a phrase associated with thousands of years of farming tradition, that would be like trying to copyright Christmas.


Not that Nintendo wouldn't try to trademark Christmas™ if they could.

Anyway, this was talked about in the furry convention drama thread. Nintendo was fine with the use of Harvest Moon, what screwed them over was that the original name of the con including the term "Furfest"... and the organizers of Furfest did not like that.


----------



## round robin (Sep 1, 2020)

research said:


> Is this what you were talking about?
> View attachment 1563506
> 
> 
> ...


"This guy blocks people for disagreeing with him. That's a problem, so I blocked him to show him my disagreement."

Never change, furries.

Also, I tried to read some of the posts in that "no facists!" thread and just couldn't. Furries have to be the most vile, hateful, toxic community on the internet. They really blow everyone else out of the water.


----------



## round robin (Sep 1, 2020)

Skeleton-Bread said:


> Lupisvulpes put out a video "talking about the claims made against her"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doublepost, but I'd really like this to be the start of some kind of furry Terry Davis.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 1, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> It's just your typical 50 pronouns 100 genders autistic bullshit. Nothing will be really worthwhile until the final nail is embedded.
> 
> EDIT: I will say though the clubs have gotten really autistic.
> 
> ...


Seeing “Queer Anarchist Furries” right next to “Neopets” made me giggle from the absurdity of it all.


----------



## Loona (Sep 1, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> It's just your typical 50 pronouns 100 genders autistic bullshit. Nothing will be really worthwhile until the final nail is embedded.
> 
> EDIT: I will say though the clubs have gotten really autistic.
> 
> ...


The Politically Absitinent Furries group is a great loophole for any "facists" who still want to use that site. Just join that group and the jannies will be none the wiser.

Banning people based on politics doesn't work, because it's really easy just to not be open about it.

EDIT: Just realized it's "Absitinent" and not "Apathetic".


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 1, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> Seeing “Queer Anarchist Furries” right next to “Neopets” made me giggle from the absurdity of it all.


Nevermind that. You know who's really fucked? Anyone in that "Political Abstainers" club.

They'll be the next on the chopping block for daring not to want politics mixed with their dog dick.

Edit: got totally ninja'd here. Oops.


----------



## Sintharia (Sep 1, 2020)

meow meow meow meow meow said:


> The Politically Apathetic Furries group is a great loophole for any "facists" who still want to use that site. Just join that group and the jannies will be none the wiser.
> 
> Banning people based on politics doesn't work, because it's really easy just to not be open about it.


If furries were smart and just stopped being open about a lot of their shit, the drama would decrease significantly. But because the community is “open and welcoming,” they think they need to advertise their every opinion and fetish.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 1, 2020)

I feel bad for the furries that actually understand nuance and actually know how to draw lines and not cross them, because they try to have these conversations that will create spaces where zoo and pedophiles are outed and banned by actually attempting to define what is considered kinky but acceptable and what goes off the deep end...and then those discussions get thrown out the window by all the orbiters that don’t understand nuance and just want to farm clout, and all of the closet zoo and pedos that try to muddy the waters so much that the actual good that could be done gets buried and it’s just a shitshow where nothing actually gets done besides yet another furry website dying before it ever actually gains any sort of following and everybody going back to FA’s rotting carcass, then everybody continues on like nothing happened.

But then again if furries actually had a spine enough to force out all the freaks they’d be left with maybe a handful of people and there wouldn’t be so much fun content to browse through in here.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 1, 2020)

There is something really funny about using the words "abstinent" and "furry" in the same sentence


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Sep 1, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> I feel bad for the furries that actually understand nuance and actually know how to draw lines and not cross them, because they try to have these conversations that will create spaces where zoo and pedophiles are outed and banned by actually attempting to define what is considered kinky but acceptable and what goes off the deep end...and then those discussions get thrown out the window by all the orbiters that don’t understand nuance and just want to farm clout, and all of the closet zoo and pedos that try to muddy the waters so much that the actual good that could be done gets buried and it’s just a shitshow where nothing actually gets done besides yet another furry website dying before it ever actually gains any sort of following and everybody going back to FA’s rotting carcass, then everybody continues on like nothing happened.
> 
> But then again if furries actually had a spine enough to force out all the freaks they’d be left with maybe a handful of people and there wouldn’t be so much fun content to browse through in here.



This was a horrible run on sentence ramble, but you hit all the major points.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 1, 2020)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> This was a horrible run on sentence ramble, but you hit all the major points.



Punctuation and proper sentence structure go out the window when I haven’t sated my crippling caffeine addiction. Salary man woes.


----------



## Pax Europaea (Sep 1, 2020)

New update on FurryLifeonline.

1.) 

*Generally Prohibited Content and Behavior*


Any Media which promotes, glorifies, encourages, or in any way puts forth in a positive light, and includes but is not limited to: terrorism, illegal acts, hate speech, hate groups (such as the KKK, Nazism, Fascism, Authoritarianism, the Alt-Right, Q-Anon, All Lives Matter, Back the Blue, Kekistan, etc.), harm or abuse to minors (including nsfw "cub" art), animals, or adults, spam or deceptive media, harassment, or human trafficking.
DeoTasDevil, KINDRED and many more prominents have been made members of Staff.

https://furrylife.online/forums/top...licy-on-hate-groups-protecting-our-user-base/ [Archive - https://archive.md/mZTiP]


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 1, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> New update on FurryLifeonline.
> 
> 1.)
> 
> ...


Uh-huh. Well, that's them providing nothing that FA doesn't already provide ideology-wise, and even less content-wise.

Have a happy agonizingly slow death, FLO. It will be fun to watch the final collapse soon enough.


----------



## Claude Speed (Sep 1, 2020)

How dare they ban Kekistan? I'm declaring war!


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 1, 2020)

Dater of pedophiles, sparx_x_x, weighed in on the feral debate.



			https://archive.vn/h7NCl


----------



## D.Va (Sep 1, 2020)

hate groups such as _All Lives Matter _

I love how authoritarianism is on there when the entire content upload policy on what you can and can't do has more words than my bachelor thesis


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 1, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Dater of pedophiles, sparx_x_x, weighed in on the feral debate.
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/h7NCl


First of all, lmao bottomtext

Secondly, why am I not surprised to see that trans pride flag in there? Degenerates as far as the eye can see, and then some.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 1, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> DeoTasDevil, KINDRED and many more prominents have been made members of Staff.
> 
> https://furrylife.online/forums/top...licy-on-hate-groups-protecting-our-user-base/ [Archive - https://archive.md/mZTiP]



Who could have guessed the leeches would infest so quickly!

But yeah, anything right of Marx seems to be banned now.


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Sep 1, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Dater of pedophiles, sparx_x_x, weighed in on the feral debate.
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/h7NCl


Still sexualizing animal bodies. Still sexualizing dog dicks. 

And you know she'd be a massive cunt no matter what angle you came at her from trying to discuss it. 

She's feeling pretty emboldened considering they all probably hooked up with the pedo while they were living there.


----------



## Claude Speed (Sep 1, 2020)

D.Va said:


> hate groups such as _All Lives Matter _
> 
> I love how authoritarianism is on there when the entire content upload policy on what you can and can't do has more words than my bachelor thesis


Let's not forget the majority of furries DO have communist tendencies. So it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 1, 2020)

ClaudeSpeed said:


> Let's not forget the majority of furries DO have communist tendencies. So it doesn't surprise me.


Sieze the means of yiff production they said, it'll do you good they said.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 1, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Uh-huh. Well, that's them providing nothing that FA doesn't already provide ideology-wise, and even less content-wise.
> 
> Have a happy agonizingly slow death, FLO. It will be fun to watch the final collapse soon enough.


So here's the question:

Should a new thread be made for FLO? It seems like it's gonna be a huge hot spot for drama and autistic screeching.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 1, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> So here's the question:
> 
> Should a new thread be made for FLO? It seems like it's gonna be a huge hot spot for drama and autistic screeching.


I think we need something big to happen before making that decision? As it is, FLO is just FurAffinity with more "we're not like other furries!". Banning those damn dirty right-wingers is nothing new as far as furry websites go, after all.

Maybe if one of their staff turns out to be a lolcow deserving of a thread, we could roll FLO into it. Either that or we wait for the collapse and someone comes up with a retrospective on whatever drama happened there.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 1, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I think we need something big to happen before making that decision? As it is, FLO is just FurAffinity with more "we're not like other furries!". Banning those damn dirty right-wingers is nothing new as far as furry websites go, after all.
> 
> Maybe if one of their staff turns out to be a lolcow deserving of a thread, we could roll FLO into it. Either that or we wait for the collapse and someone comes up with a retrospective on whatever drama happened there.


Well they already got lolcows with threads here on the site, and hell Deo has her own thread here. But yea I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## round robin (Sep 1, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> So here's the question:
> 
> Should a new thread be made for FLO? It seems like it's gonna be a huge hot spot for drama and autistic screeching.


I think it's worthy, though it *is* still very fresh. Wouldn't be the first website/community to get its own thread and its user base has already shown itself to be highly exceptional.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 1, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Well they already got lolcows with threads here on the site, and hell Deo has her own thread here. But yea I guess we'll have to wait and see.



Just from my pre-registration lurking I’ve noticed a number of people who have had repeated mentions in this and the personal lolcow thread too. It won’t be long until somebody like Briarpupy or GothSkunk or any other of the clout chasers that insert themselves in to the middle of sperg wars starts some shit that will make the site threadworthy. The autism is already dangerously close to critical mass.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 1, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Briarpupy


*Lydarkaon


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 1, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> *Lydarkaon



How many fucking names is he at now? I’m convinced at this point that anybody who fundamentally changes their online handle to something completely different more than once or twice over the course of several years has something big to hide.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 1, 2020)

round robin said:


> I think it's worthy, though it *is* still very fresh. Wouldn't be the first website/community to get its own thread and its user base has already shown itself to be highly exceptional.



Is there some real need for furfag RetardEra?  Isn't actual RetardEra enough?


----------



## Mimic (Sep 1, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Is there some real need for furfag RetardEra?  Isn't actual RetardEra enough?


It's never enough for them.  It never will be enough for them.


----------



## round robin (Sep 1, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Is there some real need for furfag RetardEra?  Isn't actual RetardEra enough?


Hey I don't make the rules, man.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 1, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> New update on FurryLifeonline.
> 
> 1.)
> 
> ...


“Back the Blue”?
So supporting police at all is considered hate speech/promoting a hate group in their eyes?
Every generation of furries just gets worse and worse.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 1, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> “Back the Blue”?
> So supporting police at all is considered hate speech/promoting a hate group in their eyes?
> Every generation of furries just gets worse and worse.


In their eyes "back the blue" and "blue lives matter" is a staunchly anti-black stance.


----------



## ScatmansWorld (Sep 1, 2020)

Here's some memes of that "spine straightness" image I found while browsing around.


----------



## Lickerman (Sep 1, 2020)

Forgot this one


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 2, 2020)

Lickerman said:


> Forgot this one View attachment 1565465



Hey furries actually made a good meme for once


----------



## Thistle (Sep 2, 2020)

The new ACAB overlords of FLO have made their statement regarding "Feral" NSFW Art.

https://furrylife.online/forums/topic/2112-nsfw-feral-policy/ ( https://archive.vn/XJztn )

TL;DR

No, you can't fuck Simba or Balto. They aren't "transformative" enough.
No mention of the "harkness test".
"Adult" MLP Characters are OK to bang/post (even though they're horses.)
Dinosaurs are ok to bang, cuz they extinct n' shit.
Pokemon, Digimon, and other IPs are also OK to bang/post for fake creatures with unique lore.
Only existing animals are banned from the NSFW category it seems. (Wonder if extinct mammalian species are banned, hahaha.)


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 2, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> The new ACAB overlords of FLO have made their statement regarding "Feral" NSFW Art.
> 
> https://furrylife.online/forums/topic/2112-nsfw-feral-policy/ ( https://archive.vn/XJztn )
> 
> ...


Trust furries to come up with a set of rules that's about as consistent as jell-o.

Well, I suppose if you're into fucking sabertoothed tigers, dire wolves or pastel-colored horses you'll be feeling right at home there.

How long do we reckon until the more militant anti-feral spergs start revolting? Because those rules are barely a notch more restrictive than FA's.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 2, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Trust furries to come up with a set of rules that's about as consistent as jell-o.
> 
> Well, I suppose if you're into fucking sabertoothed tigers, dire wolves or pastel-colored horses you'll be feeling right at home there.
> 
> How long do we reckon until the more militant anti-feral spergs start revolting? Because those rules are barely a notch more restrictive than FA's.


They concern themselves more with throwing out anyone who isn't a marxist than sex with the family dog.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 2, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> New update on FurryLifeonline.
> 
> 1.)
> 
> ...


Looking forward to Deo's thread getting some khan tents.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 2, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Looking forward to Deo's thread getting some khan tents.


I'm surprised her shit's not been updated in a while. The most I've really seen related to the political speds is Blum and recently attica.


----------



## NoFeline (Sep 2, 2020)

I like that they're implying that degenerates jacking off to The Lion King are going to be desensitized and encouraged to go _rape lions_.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 2, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> I'm surprised her shit's not been updated in a while. The most I've really seen related to the political speds is Blum and recently attica.


Given someone's just given her an ounce of power, hilarity may ensue.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Sep 2, 2020)

NoFeline said:


> I like that they're implying that degenerates jacking off to The Lion King are going to be desensitized and encouraged to go _rape lions_.


I mean... you forget that Chris Bryant has zoo porn on his Discord cult of a lion?


----------



## NoFeline (Sep 2, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> I mean... you forget that Chris Bryant has zoo porn on his Discord cult of a lion?


If you mean Zoo Porn as in a grainy youtube video of a lion licking its nuts or 2 big cats getting it on I wouldn't be very worried.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 2, 2020)

At least they’re actually attempting to try which is more than most furfag sites do, but I guess so many freaks have made it a point to toe the line on fucking everything that any attempt to actually moderate fucked up content will get an army of spergs raging and trying to claim that everything else that toes the line needs to be banned too.

Just ban NSFW feral art using the exact same justifications for banning cub art and be done with it. Cub is a stand-in for pedophilia, feral porn is a stand-in for bestiality. God forbid actually grow a spine and start setting standards for your fandom. Who cares if all the feral fuckers throw a fit at being equated to zoophiles? Maybe while they’re busy pouting they’ll have an epiphany and realize that wanting to get mounted by a “sentient” Wolf is just fucking zoophilia and either fix their shit or drop the pretense and out themselves.

This shit isn’t hard. It just requires a damn spine.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 2, 2020)

NoFeline said:


> I like that they're implying that degenerates jacking off to The Lion King are going to be desensitized and encouraged to go _rape lions_.



If there's anyone out there who can rape a lion, godspeed.  I'm not going to tell them they can't.  For that matter I'm not going to tell them anything.  I'm going to stay far away from them.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Sep 2, 2020)

NoFeline said:


> If you mean Zoo Porn as in a grainy youtube video of a lion licking its nuts or 2 big cats getting it on I wouldn't be very worried.



Probably a controversial opinion but I do wonder if people who upload that shit on YT are Zoophiles. Yeah, it's likely that it's just some tourist / person on vaca snapping a video like " lol they're having sex " but after the Zoosadist leaks, I tend to question everything.

Given YT's changes in policy about graphic content, I also wonder how those videos still exist.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 2, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Probably a controversial opinion but I do wonder if people who upload that shit on YT are Zoophiles. Yeah, it's likely that it's just some tourist / person on vaca snapping a video like " lol they're having sex " but after the Zoosadist leaks, I tend to question everything.
> 
> Given YT's changes in policy about graphic content, I also wonder how those videos still exist.


I think it depends on whether the channel has an unusual amount of videos about dogfucking. Or lionfucking, in this case. If it's just one or two videos within the context of someone's vacations or some funny situation, in a channel with other content, it should be fine. If it's a whole channel wholly dedicated to dozens of videos of animal dick where just clicking on the "videos" tab results in you mentally hearing it mouthbreathing in your ear, then you should grab the red flags and start waving them.


----------



## Useless Shit (Sep 2, 2020)

Is FLO down right now? I'm trying to see it but it 522 errored. I feel like this site is already the next FA in maintaining the site.


----------



## Swedish Jeff (Sep 2, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> ...so I was reading this thread...
> 
> @Swedish Jeff I have questions.



Ask away~


----------



## Swedish Jeff (Sep 2, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Offs why is it always the newfags who fail at Opsec



You're assuming I care to be discrete to begin with lol.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 2, 2020)

Swedish Jeff said:


> You're assuming I care to be discrete to begin with lol.


Would you care not to doublepost as well?


----------



## Claude Speed (Sep 2, 2020)

Useless Shit said:


> Is FLO down right now? I'm trying to see it but it 522 errored. I feel like this site is already the next FA in maintaining the site. View attachment 1567098


The fascists did it.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Sep 2, 2020)

You don't seem very happy... Just saying

Archive

Exhibit A

Archive

This is not going to end well

Archive

You should really take this advice

Archive

Well at least they finally caught on lol

Archive

Whoever this Novapaws dude is seems like just as big of an idiot as the cow he's defending

Archive

Continuously stirring the pot is only going to get you more shit

Archive


----------



## Lion (Sep 2, 2020)

that’s the cheapest looking wig i’ve ever seen.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 2, 2020)

Useless Shit said:


> Is FLO down right now? I'm trying to see it but it 522 errored. I feel like this site is already the next FA in maintaining the site. View attachment 1567098


It's probably running on the single most potato-grade server with no High Availability load balancer for failover.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 2, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> View attachment 1567219
> 
> You don't seem very happy... Just saying
> View attachment 1567221
> ...


I'd tell these idiots to stop feeding the trolls, but this is just too much fun.

Not that they would listen, anyway. If they read us telling them to stop feeding the trolls, I'm pretty sure they'd go to their nearest Whole Foods and pick up the most expensive pack of organic troll feed they could find.



Damn Furfag said:


> It's probably running on the single most potato-grade server with no High Availability load balancer for failover.


So... another thing that makes it exactly the same as FA, then. At this point being an unstable mess is probably just tradition for furry sites.


----------



## Pax Europaea (Sep 2, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Long post



https://twitter.com/FoxWithGuitar/status/1301293092360904706 [Archive]


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Sep 2, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> https://twitter.com/FoxWithGuitar/status/1301293092360904706 [Archive]
> 
> View attachment 1567314
> View attachment 1567313


I'm not even trying. If I were, I'd be writing a thread. Everyone here knows how those turn out typically.

Unless they fucked a dog or a kid, I'm not all that interested.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 2, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> I'm not even trying. If I were, I'd be writing a thread. Everyone here knows how those turn out typically.
> 
> Unless they fucked a dog or a kid, I'm not all that interested.


You know, given these idiots are fueled by spite I wouldn't be surprised if some of them started airing out some of the skeletons in their closets just to dare us. That would be funny.

Regardless, do we tell them that the more they _say_ they don't care and the more they _say_ we're not getting to them, the more desperate and pathetic they look? They _must_ know, right? Right?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Sep 2, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> You know, given these idiots are fueled by spite I wouldn't be surprised if some of them started airing out some of the skeletons in their closets just to dare us. That would be funny.
> 
> Regardless, do we tell them that the more they _say_ they don't care and the more they _say_ we're not getting to them, the more desperate and pathetic they look? They _must_ know, right? Right?


Wrong but I like your optimism


----------



## D.Va (Sep 2, 2020)

Long hair won't fix the manly jaw

S/he's still reading the thread and now we're at the point where we're just having a live chat over proxy. Make more posts so you can convince your followers how you avoid drama, love


----------



## Ledian (Sep 2, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Regardless, do we tell them that the more they _say_ they don't care and the more they _say_ we're not getting to them, the more desperate and pathetic they look? They _must_ know, right? Right?


They got plenty of visible evidence of this yet do so anyways, I don't think they care. They just love attention, positive or negative. Just more for to look over and enjoy so why bother telling them anyways.



D.Va said:


> Long hair won't fix the manly jaw
> 
> S/he's still reading the thread and now we're at the point where we're just having a live chat over proxy. Make more posts so you can convince your followers how you avoid drama, love
> View attachment 1567331


Fun fact: if you have to state something of your own volition instead of it being implied, that means it's not true. Which means pic related:


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 2, 2020)

Honey, let me tell you exactly how this is going to play out: 

>you’re going to keep thinking you’re “sticking it to the haters” by having a proxy slap fight with the New Zealand Department of Agriculture and spreading what we say to the world.

>We’re going to continue to laugh at your exceptional behavior because people like you are what these forums exist to catalogue and we’re going to keep logging and talking about you because we know you’re reading it and you’re going to react in hilarious ways.

>You’re going to let something you don’t want people to know slip or it’s going to get dug up because we run off Crystal Autism here and somebody is going to take the time to dig up the life story of your entire bloodline.

> All your dirty laundry is going to get put on blast and all the little skeletons in your closet will catch up to you and you won’t be prepared to face them.

>Us good little kiwis follow a “no gayops” rule, but observers who lurk here won’t, do you’re going to end up with a bunch of orbiters who will follow you around giving you grief and making your life hell, using all the shit you let end up here to torment you.

>You’re going to have a meltdown sometime in the future and try to run, but you can‘t escape because the internet never forgets.

>Then you’re going to limp back and pretend we don’t exist and try to salvage what you can. And you’ll do nothing of note and fade in to obscurity, up until the occasional random boost in activity when somebody comes across your name here or on your own thread, and you’ll have a juicy panic attack that will get logged until the miserable cycles continues indefinitely.

You are neither the first, nor the last. And this is generally how every fucking one of these slapfights play out, so please fucking continue, because I love it when cows try this shit. It’s so enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Sep 2, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> >Us good little kiwis follow a “no gayops” rule, but observers who lurk here won’t, do you’re going to end up with a bunch of orbiters who will follow you around giving you grief and making your life hell, using all the shit you let end up here to torment you.


That's where half the content for most threads come from - including Gabe's thread which I'm about to post an update to. We wouldn't know half the shit that's in that thread if a group of furries from both the West AND East coast furries hadn't reached out to me or a few other users on the Farms over DMs. 

The Furry Community runs off gossip. Everybody talks about everybody behind everyone's backs. No one is safe.


----------



## D.Va (Sep 2, 2020)

The FLO feral policy is flat out pants on head retarded because it won't do a thing to keep zoophiles away from their site, especially if fantasy ferals are still allowed anyway. The only difference between feral and the 'acceptable' furry grade is the shape of the _torso_. That's literally it. The last thing on a dogmongler's mind is "oh look at the _torso_ of this german shepherd" because they already have their eyes on the thing that gets the most attention in all furry porn.

They would never, ever, do it, but the outcry of banning animal-shaped dong would be so immense that everyone involved would be running laps in the mental gymnasium to simultaneously blast zoophiles and defend their own obsession with exotic genitalia.


----------



## Solar plexus clown glider (Sep 2, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> The new ACAB overlords of FLO have made their statement regarding "Feral" NSFW Art.
> 
> https://furrylife.online/forums/topic/2112-nsfw-feral-policy/ ( https://archive.vn/XJztn )
> 
> ...



I can't wait to see how many "dire wolves" named Zalto and "sabertooth tigers" called Jimba conveniently pop up in the furry community after this.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 2, 2020)

I would love to see how far a fully SFW furry website would go.

Don't take me wrong, we all know it would flop harder than a rock-paper-scissors tournament at a leper colony. But I can't help but imagine what kind of drama we'd see in a place where furries would have to stow their dicks for a moment and try to draw attention and interact with one another with more than just porn and cringy "erotic" roleplay.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 2, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> So... another thing that makes it exactly the same as FA, then. At this point being an unstable mess is probably just tradition for furry sites.



Not to mention princess piche bitches about how he has to have a backup DB server, because of power draw, all the while being literally 10+ years behind on "feature updates" still...


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Sep 2, 2020)

Okay lol


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 2, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> View attachment 1567441
> Okay lol


Awww, @Lou’s Biggest Fan! You spooked them! Spoilsport!


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 2, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Awww, @Lou’s Biggest Fan! You spooked them! Spoilsport!


 Reality check too powerful. 

They’ll be back though. They always come back.


----------



## ScatmansWorld (Sep 2, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I'd tell these idiots to stop feeding the trolls


No one's taken that advice since 2014 and now we're all paying for it.


----------



## Pukebucket (Sep 2, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I would love to see how far a fully SFW furry website would go.
> 
> Don't take me wrong, we all know it would flop harder than a rock-paper-scissors tournament at a leper colony. But I can't help but imagine what kind of drama we'd see in a place where furries would have to stow their dicks for a moment and try to draw attention and interact with one another with more than just porn and cringy "erotic" roleplay.


I mean we already sort of saw that with the exodus's from Sheezy to DA to FA to Inkbunny. There might be some furries who are interested in having conversations that aren't centered around red rockets and how to clean dried jizz out of faux fur but these people are few and far between, and building an entire website for SFW content interaction is a massive upheaval for something that maybe ten people are going to engage with unironically.

Most social media and website pundits do not want to segregate their userbase much anymore into specific categories or even age groups (despite it being a legal necessity) for the simplicity of ease of access. Most furries use FA as a primary social networking site on top of it being a media site for the simple fact that every furry on the fucking planet aside from lolifurs who fled to Inkbunny and/or people who FA staff have pissed off personally happen to have an account there.

It's the same reason why DA is still going strong despite decades of mismanagement and fetish content on the front page; because even if you hate it, there have been millions of artists posting on it, most of whom still have an account if only to follow other artists while keeping their own art off-site. I'm already seeing people who stormed off during the whole Eclipse disaster come crawling back with their tails between their legs because "all my friends are here".


----------



## ScatmansWorld (Sep 2, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I would love to see how far a fully SFW furry website would go.


We already have the answer to that.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 2, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Reality check too powerful.
> 
> They’ll be back though. They always come back.


Yes, yes they do. Hi @Balgias !




ScatmansWorld said:


> We already have the answer to that.
> View attachment 1567487




He's dead Jim, let em rest already


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 2, 2020)

ScatmansWorld said:


> We already have the answer to that.
> View attachment 1567487



Never heard of it which is probably the point lol


----------



## Thistle (Sep 2, 2020)

Solar plexus clown glider said:


> I can't wait to see how many "dire wolves" named Zalto and "sabertooth tigers" called Jimba conveniently pop up in the furry community after this.


tfw i might actually have enough autism to make a sabertooth tiger called Himba with a massive dong, just to spite them.... no... no... I shouldn't run gay ops.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 2, 2020)

ScatmansWorld said:


> We already have the answer to that.
> View attachment 1567487


Yerf is not I was talking about. It died long before the age of social media so it had very few social functions. Plus the barrier of entry was _fucking ridiculous._ FA and Twitter don't require a manually-approved application form, Yerf did.



Pukebucket said:


> I mean we already sort of saw that with the exodus's from Sheezy to DA to FA to Inkbunny. There might be some furries who are interested in having conversations that aren't centered around red rockets and how to clean dried jizz out of faux fur but these people are few and far between, and building an entire website for SFW content interaction is a massive upheaval for something that maybe ten people are going to engage with unironically.
> 
> Most social media and website pundits do not want to segregate their userbase much anymore into specific categories or even age groups (despite it being a legal necessity) for the simplicity of ease of access. Most furries use FA as a primary social networking site on top of it being a media site for the simple fact that every furry on the fucking planet aside from lolifurs who fled to Inkbunny and/or people who FA staff have pissed off personally happen to have an account there.
> 
> It's the same reason why DA is still going strong despite decades of mismanagement and fetish content on the front page; because even if you hate it, there have been millions of artists posting on it, most of whom still have an account if only to follow other artists while keeping their own art off-site. I'm already seeing people who stormed off during the whole Eclipse disaster come crawling back with their tails between their legs because "all my friends are here".


I know it wouldn't go anywhere, but I still think it would be an interesting experiment in this day and age. Of course, whoever decided to run it would have to do it out of their own pocket because there's approximately 0 chance they would get the traffic (or the advertisers) to make any money off ads or donations. But either way, I'd love to see just what kind of social media drama they'd brew up without porn to trigger it.

Anyway, this is just wishful thinking. Not even furries are stupid enough to try to make an idea like that work. Even the ones who try to build a squeaky clean facade for the fandom know on which side their bread is buttered.



Damn Furfag said:


> tfw i might actually have enough autism to make a sabertooth tiger called Himba with a massive dong, just to spite them.... no... no... I shouldn't run gay ops.


I'm disappointed you didn't go with "Himbo" and made him completely chaste and oblivious to all the fucking going on around him.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 2, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Yerf is not I was talking about. It died long before the age of social media so it had very few social functions. Plus the barrier of entry was _fucking ridiculous._ FA and Twitter don't require a manually-approved application form, Yerf did.
> 
> 
> I know it wouldn't go anywhere, but I still think it would be an interesting experiment in this day and age. Of course, whoever decided to run it would have to do it out of their own pocket because there's approximately 0 chance they would get the traffic (or the advertisers) to make any money off ads or donations. But either way, I'd love to see just what kind of social media drama they'd brew up without porn to trigger it.
> ...



If it was feature rich and heavily moderated and did a good job of selling itself as a social hub it might work if only because the SFW nature would allow Google Adsense to be used with it which pay quite a bit. The issue would be now you have a space minors want to be which means pedophiles galore.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 2, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> If it was feature rich and heavily moderated and did a good job of selling itself as a social hub it might work if only because the SFW nature would allow Google Adsense to be used with it which pay quite a bit. The issue would be now you have a space minors want to be which means pedophiles galore.


Unfortunately, that's an unavoidable issue with any platform, not just furry shit. Facebook and Twitter are legally required to refuse registration to anyone below 13, and this theoretical SFW furry site could have an age restriction of 18 (or 16 if they're feeling really risky) but let's face it: anyone who wants in can just lie about their age anyway. It's not like everybody on FurAffinity, a website that _proudly_ hosts porn, is of age to begin with. Those who want in will get in, all the website can do is cover its own ass legally..

Either way, maybe a website like this could have a (tiny) chance of succeeding by deliberately advertising itself as a place one could browse anywhere without fear of dog dick on their phone or laptop screen while the normies are rubbernecking. To be honest, I'm putting too much thought into this. But it's a boring Wednesday evening, I got some tequila, and I'm an engineer. Overthinking solutions (and solving problems) is what we do.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 2, 2020)

Pukebucket said:


> It's the same reason why DA is still going strong despite decades of mismanagement and fetish content on the front page; because even if you hate it, there have been millions of artists posting on it, most of whom still have an account if only to follow other artists while keeping their own art off-site. I'm already seeing people who stormed off during the whole Eclipse disaster come crawling back with their tails between their legs because "all my friends are here".


In which case, it's an important case study for anyone coming up with a 'new' site to use that won't have a cult following immediately, to time themselves wisely to either

a.) The death of a site.

b.) Accept the fact their own site will be niche for a long time, if not from birth to death.

c.) Wait to deploy until a major site makes a boneheaded move that pisses off enough people to leave, and hope the site doesn't roll things back as an 'oopsie'

I think case C is most applicable, minus waiting to deploy, because you need to build name recognition, but be able to provide something that a competitor doesn't. That's why InkBunny still exists.

In the case of FLO, and it's quick Communist takeover: It was likely in part due to FA specifically denying uncensored Anti Nazi/Fash content on the site, given that all contexts of swastikas & "fash / nazi" text is removed upon report by autists wanting to 'get back' at Commies in some small way.



Corn Flakes said:


> I know it wouldn't go anywhere, but I still think it would be an interesting experiment in this day and age. Of course, whoever decided to run it would have to do it out of their own pocket because there's approximately 0 chance they would get the traffic (or the advertisers) to make any money off ads or donations. But either way, I'd love to see just what kind of social media drama they'd brew up without porn to trigger it.



If someone has their own capital, fine with running it out of their own home to minimize cost, and willing to treat it as hobby or learning project for creating a user interactive website & a full-stack web development exercise... That it in it's own right would be a compelling reason to at least attempt a SFW-only site, or attempt to make a direct competitor better or unique features.

That said, 'rapid' deployment of an experiment like that could be done with any number of Danbooru clones that are configured to be SFW only.

That would include: Szurubooru, Sequenzia, Moebooru or any number of Danbooru1 forks.

Szurubooru or Sequenzia can fit comfortably on a Rasberry Pi 3 or 4 with USB to SATA storage, making an 'experiment' easily viable.



Corn Flakes said:


> this theoretical SFW furry site could have an age restriction of 18 (or 16 if they're feeling really risky) but let's face it: anyone who wants in can just lie about their age anyway.



This has happened for the longest time, and why COPPA law exists when it came to 13 and up. And those 'age gate' systems are only there as a 'cover my ass' measure.
Because you know: "every kid will follow the law and be truthful about who they are".


----------



## Vampirella (Sep 2, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Unless they fucked a dog or a kid, I'm not all that interested.


They're a troon and a furry, I'm sure something will come up, give it time.





So much for not talking about Kiwi Farms anymore.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 2, 2020)

Nekromantik2 said:


> They're a troon and a furry, I'm sure something will come up, give it time.


With that look? I'll give you even odds on either kiddy-diddling or diaper fetish. Maybe raping someone who's passed out at a party. Somehow, I'm not seeing much dog-fucker there, but I could be wrong.



Nekromantik2 said:


> View attachment 1568048
> 
> So much for not talking about Kiwi Farms anymore.


... this one really isn't all that smart, is he?


----------



## Toma (Sep 3, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> ... this one really isn't all that smart, is he?


You don't get it, what if he shrivels up and dies because he couldn't catalogue every single one of his thoughts on social media? HOW will others know his thoughts are morally positive?


----------



## Ledian (Sep 3, 2020)

Nekromantik2 said:


> They're a troon and a furry, I'm sure something will come up, give it time.
> 
> View attachment 1568048
> 
> So much for not talking about Kiwi Farms anymore.


Strange, I thought they wanted the attention. Suddenly the attention going away is a good thing? Make up your mind.


----------



## peanus weenus (Sep 3, 2020)

Solar plexus clown glider said:


> I can't wait to see how many "dire wolves" named Zalto and "sabertooth tigers" called Jimba conveniently pop up in the furry community after this.



It's 3000 years old loli vampires all over again.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 3, 2020)

Nekromantik2 said:


> They're a troon and a furry, I'm sure something will come up, give it time.
> 
> View attachment 1568048
> 
> So much for not talking about Kiwi Farms anymore.



Kiwifarmers have a collective lack object permanence due to us all having the attention span of half of a retarded goldfish and yet these people still, without fail, always manage to re-insert themselves in to the spotlight.

It’s fucking fascinating.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 3, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Kiwifarmers have a collective lack object permanence due to us all having the attention span of half of a retarded goldfish and yet these people still, without fail, always manage to re-insert themselves in to the spotlight.
> 
> It’s fucking fascinating.


Almost like they're mostly just attention whores with nothing better to do.


----------



## D.Va (Sep 3, 2020)

.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Sep 3, 2020)

D.Va said:


> View attachment 1568694


...that explains a lot.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 3, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> ...that explains a lot.


It doesn't. That's just an excuse for being petty and immature.

(And if you want to read more into it, it's also misogynistic since it implies women just can't control themselves because muh hormones.)


----------



## Vault (Sep 3, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> ...that explains a lot.


HRT Doesn't fuck with you like that unless you've just started it. It's pretty much just a second puberty - Once the hormones actually get balanced enough, you're back to normal. It's more likely they actually level out emotions for people that were before something they struggled with controlling.


----------



## Great Dane (Sep 3, 2020)

It's possible this is the user that's been giving Ketu trouble on curiouscat and Twitter.






			https://twitter.com/triplewombo/status/1300831806443401218
		







			https://twitter.com/triplewombo/status/1301483281880420352
		







			https://twitter.com/triplewombo/status/1301258132333703170
		


What are the odds this user also has a Farms account?





			https://twitter.com/triplewombo
		



			https://archive.md/6jdeh
		



			https://archive.md/FsYxv
		


Reminder




EDIT: 
Triplewombo's sending her private messages. 





			https://twitter.com/FoxWithGuitar/status/1301484671734218752


----------



## Jolly Copulation (Sep 3, 2020)

Personally, I think this moron can't shut up about it because they know their site is DOA otherwise and they want the drama to drum up exposure. Even negative publicity can be good publicity as they say.

Since I know this is being read Ketu, fuck you hypocrite. Why are feral griffons and dragons allowed when their genitals are based on real animal junk? So grooming lizard and bird fuckers is kosher? What a tool.

Edit: Also, the HRT didn't turn you into a jerk, it just gave you an excuse when the real toxic human inside bubbles to the surface. You were a toxic person before HRT, and are now.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Sep 3, 2020)

D.Va said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1568693
> View attachment 1568692
> ...


Hold the fucking phone. The only " sexual habits " I mentioned were pedophilia and bestiality. Did this degenerate just admit he's into that?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 3, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Hold the fucking phone. The only " sexual habits " I mentioned were pedophilia and bestiality. Did this degenerate just admit he's into that?


Well, if you hold him to the letter of his statement...





... he's a pedophile and zoophile "only" 5% of the time.

I'm sure that's not what he meant, though.


----------



## Great Dane (Sep 3, 2020)

https://twitter.com/LYDARKAON/status/1301491738557718530
		



			https://archive.md/Qyebu


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 3, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> View attachment 1568773
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/LYDARKAON/status/1301491738557718530
> ...


Much as I generally agree with a general distaste for xyr, Lydarkaon might have a fair point. Whether it's when I've been distracted or or when I've found myself extremely-online, over the past few weeks I've noticed far more spread of information and discussion about Belarus everywhere, except for when monitoring deeply lefty-circles on Twitter.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 3, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Much as I generally agree with a general distaste for xyr, Lydarkaon might have a fair point. Whether it's when I've been distracted or or when I've found myself extremely-online, over the past few weeks I've noticed far more spread of information and discussion about Belarus everywhere, except for when monitoring deeply lefty-circles on Twitter.


That's because the media cycle has moved on. The riots didn't achieve the results the media wanted: Trump (ironically) didn't read them the riot act, and all the "fiery but peaceful protesting" is turning people's goodwill into animosity towards the cause. So they're trying to bury the protests with other news.

It's a tale as old as newspapers.


----------



## D.Va (Sep 3, 2020)

The media doesn't want to touch BLM anymore because the heroes in the story are drug addicts and child molesters, and now it's just antifas shooting latinos or vice versa





did u try less testosterone rage


----------



## Great Dane (Sep 3, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Much as I generally agree with a general distaste for xyr, Lydarkaon might have a fair point. Whether it's when I've been distracted or or when I've found myself extremely-online, over the past few weeks I've noticed far more spread of information and discussion about Belarus everywhere, except for when monitoring deeply lefty-circles on Twitter.



To be fair, the Belarusian election happened more recently than the death of George Floyd, which was the peak of the BLM protests (for now). Then again, I'm not sure where exactly you go for information.

Some interesting statistics I found on Google Trends.










Source: https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?q=belarus,black lives matter


----------



## Cryogonal (Sep 3, 2020)

D.Va said:


> .
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568692



Well, at least he spelled "dox" correctly.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 3, 2020)

D.Va said:


> View attachment 1568795
> 
> did u try less testosterone rage


Oh, this is getting embarrassing...

Dude, Ketu, my man... we can do this all day. Literally. You're just _one_ sperg, we're a lot more than that. You don't want us to mock you? Stop talking about us and stop being a drama queen for a couple of days, then carry on with your life as if nothing happened. If you declare victory, we'll be right back on your ass.

As for the moron in your DMs, most of us don't approve of that shit. If anything because bullshit happening in DMs is harder to make fun of.


----------



## Racoober (Sep 3, 2020)

D.Va said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1568693
> View attachment 1568692
> ...


What a fucking victim


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Sep 3, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Oh, this is getting embarrassing...
> 
> Dude, Ketu, my man... we can do this all day. Literally. You're just _one_ sperg, we're a lot more than that. You don't want us to mock you? Stop talking about us and stop being a drama queen for a couple of days, then carry on with your life as if nothing happened. If you declare victory, we'll be right back on your ass.
> 
> As for the moron in your DMs, most of us don't approve of that shit. If anything because bullshit happening in DMs is harder to make fun of.


Ketu and the Farms:


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 3, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Ketu and the Farms:


Not gonna lie, "Ketu and the Farms" sounds like a good 70s glam rock band.

Ketu's hairstyle and makeup would fit right into that genre, too.


----------



## Pax Europaea (Sep 3, 2020)

What the fuck is wrong with his chin?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Sep 3, 2020)

Ketu knows he can just... block people... right? 
It's Twitter dot com. 
You can do that.


----------



## Lion (Sep 3, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> What the fuck is wrong with his chin?


i had to go back and look. it’s so square like 
also what’s with furries and it exfoliating their skin? his forehead has a whole little city of blackheads


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Sep 3, 2020)

★ Lion ★ said:


> i had to go back and look. it’s so square like
> also what’s with furries and it exfoliating their skin? his forehead has a whole little city of blackheads


Ya boi needs some charcoal scrub and some of this. 



Every girl I have ever met in the history of fucking eternity has one or the other. A lot of them have both.


----------



## Vampirella (Sep 3, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Ketu knows he can just... block people... right?
> It's Twitter dot com.
> You can do that.
> View attachment 1568937


But then he wouldn't get to show the world what a victim he is. He needs to feel valid as a troon.


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Sep 3, 2020)

Everyone needs to feel valid in some way. People are complex. Not always honest with themselves about what they want.


----------



## Great Dane (Sep 3, 2020)

Dark Krystal said:


> https://twitter.com/FurryWoke just found this twitter thats actively farming salt from furries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is controversy from FurryWoke; their new profile pic is a furry version of the Kenosha teen who killed a couple of people during the protests.










			https://archive.md/ZmwlW
		







			https://archive.md/2VIf0
		


EDIT: https://archive.md/BEgHf


----------



## BlueSylveon (Sep 3, 2020)

Listern here Ketu sweetheart,
You're basically making yourself look like a fool right know. I keep seeing you on my main (thanks to a few of my friends following you) and quite frankley im not a big person on muting and blocking on twitter(weird mind). But your still making a fool of yourself. 

In your eyes we're probabaly trolls to you. And the number one rule about trolls on the internet is to not feed them. Stop forcing yourself onto here and force yourself to ignore, for the sake of you and everyone else. Or you will just becoming more of a fool because of what you said here: 





			https://archive.md/JCQg6


----------



## Thistle (Sep 3, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> There is controversy from FurryWoke; their new profile pic is a furry version of the Kenosha teen who killed a couple of people during the protests.
> 
> View attachment 1569115
> View attachment 1569117
> ...


Oh, no no no... yes yes yes YES.

Another one for the meme collection. The artist was WarStoriesArt1 via twitter, but that account appears to have been deleted.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 3, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Oh, no no no... yes yes yes YES.
> 
> Another one for the meme collection. The artist was WarStoriesArt1 via twitter, but that account appears to have been deleted.
> 
> View attachment 1569153


To quote Karl Jobst, what an absolute legend.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 3, 2020)

Hell why not, I’ll join in on the “be a friendly neighborhood kiwi terrorist and give the cow some helpful advice” train because it’s even more funny if they continue to rage out even after we take a brief moment of pity.

Ketu, honey, you seem like I nice enough gal when you’re not having rage fits on social media dot com, and I Get it, I’m probably one of the few people on this site that don’t have a problem with trans people (yes, we exist!) and I have a few trans friends who also lurk here on occasion because this is funny stuff. So I get it. I know how it goes.

But ultimately this is a bed of your own making. The Farms exists to sit back and record exceptional behavior, treating the eccentric weirdos of the world like a live action reality show. And those that climb up on stage to harass the stars of the show are generally regarded with disdain and if they have an account here, will probably get Halal’d and then banned. The more content you give us, the more we’ll pay attention to you, the more curious people will become about you, and like lore nuts eager to find out more about their favorite Star Wars side-character, people will dig in to find whatever they can about you because they’re curious about what makes you tick, what your motivations are, how you live, all that good stuff. It hasn’t happened to you yet, but if you keep giving people a reason to be curious about you, it will.

Do do yourself a favor (and everybody that gives a shit about you) and take a step back, stop treating twitter like a warzone, stop feeding the trolls, and make something worthwhile of your time on earth instead of just raging out like an angry gorilla on twitter. Create something, make friends, share what makes you happy, spread positivity. Make the world a better place instead of trying to be a victim for pity points you can’t redeem anywhere until your desire to be victim backfired and you become an actual victim or you end up victimizing others.

We’ll leave you alone if you stop giving us a reason to keep tabs on you. Simple as that.

Well, that’s my act of charity for the day. Now if she continues to rage out and declare war on the farms it’s even more juicy.




Damn Furfag said:


> Oh, no no no... yes yes yes YES.
> 
> Another one for the meme collection. The artist was WarStoriesArt1 via twitter, but that account appears to have been deleted.
> 
> View attachment 1569153



That’s fucking genius, I wish this was an emoji here


----------



## Kane Lives (Sep 3, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Oh, no no no... yes yes yes YES.
> 
> Another one for the meme collection. The artist was WarStoriesArt1 via twitter, but that account appears to have been deleted.
> 
> View attachment 1569153


Should I be surprised this was even drawn? 

Probably not. And yes, I bet some alt-furries were busy self-inserting themselves into Saint Kyle's shoes as we speak.


----------



## Pax Europaea (Sep 3, 2020)

Can't remember if Lupis has been previously discussed. But now the community is encouraging her commissioners to charge her back. (While she's literally just starting college by the way, very tolerant and mature.)
Ketu was so surprised he shaved his hair off! This is serious!


https://twitter.com/beauti_filled/status/1301236598928007169 [Archive]








*Edit: You can't make this shit up.


*


----------



## D.Va (Sep 3, 2020)

"We're doing the business for her, but she can't do business, therefore you won't get your money lol see ya"

I guess she never grew out of signing her own parent's permission slips.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 3, 2020)

Kane Lives said:


> Should I be surprised this was even drawn?
> 
> Probably not. And yes, I bet some alt-furries were busy self-inserting themselves into Saint Kyle's shoes as we speak.


It's doesn't even have to be alt-furries.

There's actually a _large_ amount of otherwise apolitical furries who are very much into the Second Amendment, and just as sizable a group of police, police-adjacent or otherwise law-and-order inclined furries. If you've ever visited a shooting range and saw someone with a paw sticker/engraving or any sort of animal motif on his AR-15 or safety gear, you probably met one of those already. My range has a couple of them. These are usually the ones who have enough common sense to understand their fandom is incredibly censorious and so they don't say anything out of line publicly. The ones that do get labeled alt-furs.

Anyway, they were very happy with the Kenosha Kyle memes.




Pax Europaea said:


> Can't remember if Lupis has been previously discussed. But now the community is encouraging her commissioners to charge her back. (While she's literally just starting college by the way, very tolerant and mature.)
> Ketu was so surprised he shaved his hair off! This is serious!
> View attachment 1569189
> 
> ...


Yep, I knew it.

I hope she used invoices or some other way to show Paypal she's running a more professional operation. Otherwise those chargebacks are going to put her in the hole.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 3, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> Can't remember if Lupis has been previously discussed. But now the community is encouraging her commissioners to charge her back. (While she's literally just starting college by the way, very tolerant and mature.)
> Ketu was so surprised he shaved his hair off! This is serious!
> View attachment 1569189
> 
> ...


If I had the spare cash, I’d straight up pay for any of the cancelled commissions with the only stipulation being an addition of a “Trump 2020” flag to their character.


----------



## Lickerman (Sep 3, 2020)

Gonna be honest I'd trust people who draw feral porn more than people who want a "safe for work" furry site. I dunno. Sounds like a honey pot for grooming.


----------



## Spooky Millepede (Sep 3, 2020)

Oh my god shut the fuck up


----------



## round robin (Sep 3, 2020)

Spooky Millepede said:


> View attachment 1569523
> Oh my god shut the fuck up


Given how often he's on Twitter we should be shaking in our boots.


----------



## Loona (Sep 3, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> View attachment 1567219
> 
> You don't seem very happy... Just saying
> View attachment 1567221
> ...





Pax Europaea said:


> https://twitter.com/FoxWithGuitar/status/1301293092360904706 [Archive]
> 
> View attachment 1567314
> View attachment 1567313





D.Va said:


> Long hair won't fix the manly jaw
> 
> S/he's still reading the thread and now we're at the point where we're just having a live chat over proxy. Make more posts so you can convince your followers how you avoid drama, love
> View attachment 1567331





Catch Your Breath said:


> View attachment 1567441
> Okay lol





Nekromantik2 said:


> They're a troon and a furry, I'm sure something will come up, give it time.
> 
> View attachment 1568048
> 
> So much for not talking about Kiwi Farms anymore.





D.Va said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1568693
> View attachment 1568692
> ...





D.Va said:


> The media doesn't want to touch BLM anymore because the heroes in the story are drug addicts and child molesters, and now it's just antifas shooting latinos or vice versa
> 
> View attachment 1568795
> 
> did u try less testosterone rage





Spooky Millepede said:


> View attachment 1569523
> Oh my god shut the fuck up


R E N T
F R E E


----------



## nanny911 (Sep 3, 2020)

@Ketu since we know you're reading this.






Seriously: Take a literal hike at a National Forest or something or at least read a book without your Twitter on.


----------



## Vault (Sep 3, 2020)

Spooky Millepede said:


> View attachment 1569523
> Oh my god shut the fuck up


Just... Ignore the shit. Jesus. People will ALWAYS be arseholes and reacting to it with the whole "omg look at this guys this site is so bad" just makes us giggle more.

Feels like they're just enjoying the attention in a weird, twisted way. Sometimes playing a victim to an audience gets folk on your side without any real reason other than pity.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 3, 2020)

round robin said:


> Given how often he's on Twitter we should be shaking in our boots.


It's Null who should be worrying. This idiot might end up one-man DDOSing the entire website.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 3, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> It's Null who should be worrying. This idiot might end up one-man DDOSing the entire website.


A One-Man DDOS by an incompetent furfag that probably already let slip their identity, say it ain't so!


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 3, 2020)

Why is there two pages worth of trying to give advice to someone not even on the farms?

He's a delusional retard, let him be a delusional retard and laugh at him, stop turning the thread into a fucking AA meeting.


----------



## Pax Europaea (Sep 3, 2020)

[Archive]

We're coming to get you OOooooOOoooOOoo




[Archive]

Real talk though Ketu, the only thing that chin is useful for is smashing ice blocks.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 3, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Why is there two pages worth of trying to give advice to someone not even on the farms?


Because it's fun and it makes the retard look even more retarded. Isn't that what this thread is for, making fun of furry drama queens? We got one on the hook right now, and he's squirming.

If you've got a better cow to talk about, go on right ahead. Otherwise, quit backseat moderating and let us have fun, will ya?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 3, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Because it's fun and it makes the retard look even more retarded. Isn't that what this thread is for, making fun of furry drama queens? We got one on the hook right now, and he's squirming.
> 
> If you've got a better cow to talk about, go on right ahead. Otherwise, quit backseat moderating and let us have fun, will ya?


There's a difference between poking fun at a sperg and:


Corn Flakes said:


> Oh, this is getting embarrassing...
> 
> Dude, Ketu, my man... we can do this all day. Literally. You're just _one_ sperg, we're a lot more than that. You don't want us to mock you? Stop talking about us and stop being a drama queen for a couple of days, then carry on with your life as if nothing happened. If you declare victory, we'll be right back on your ass.
> 
> As for the moron in your DMs, most of us don't approve of that shit. If anything because bullshit happening in DMs is harder to make fun of.





BlueSylveon said:


> Listern here Ketu sweetheart,
> You're basically making yourself look like a fool right know. I keep seeing you on my main (thanks to a few of my friends following you) and quite frankley im not a big person on muting and blocking on twitter(weird mind). But your still making a fool of yourself.
> 
> In your eyes we're probabaly trolls to you. And the number one rule about trolls on the internet is to not feed them. Stop forcing yourself onto here and force yourself to ignore, for the sake of you and everyone else. Or you will just becoming more of a fool because of what you said here:
> ...





Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Hell why not, I’ll join in on the “be a friendly neighborhood kiwi terrorist and give the cow some helpful advice” train because it’s even more funny if they continue to rage out even after we take a brief moment of pity.
> 
> Ketu, honey, you seem like I nice enough gal when you’re not having rage fits on social media dot com, and I Get it, I’m probably one of the few people on this site that don’t have a problem with trans people (yes, we exist!) and I have a few trans friends who also lurk here on occasion because this is funny stuff. So I get it. I know how it goes.
> 
> ...





Vault said:


> Just... Ignore the shit. Jesus. People will ALWAYS be arseholes and reacting to it with the whole "omg look at this guys this site is so bad" just makes us giggle more.
> 
> Feels like they're just enjoying the attention in a weird, twisted way. Sometimes playing a victim to an audience gets folk on your side without any real reason other than pity.



It's not been tolerated anywhere else on the site, why should here be any different?


----------



## Thistle (Sep 3, 2020)

Here's Ketu's Telegram Account :^)
https://t.me/foxwithguitar ( https://archive.vn/T9e2i )

Also, you are quite clearly a Male, even google agrees.


----------



## who dare wins? (Sep 3, 2020)

Spooky Millepede said:


> View attachment 1569523
> Oh my god shut the fuck up


I can really see the mental/paranioa issues seething through the computer screen. like dude, you have the fetish of wanting to fuck kids and are now concerned about us. We should be the least of your worries.



Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Hell why not, I’ll join in on the “be a friendly neighborhood kiwi terrorist and give the cow some helpful advice” train because it’s even more funny if they continue to rage out even after we take a brief moment of pity.
> 
> Ketu, honey, you seem like I nice enough gal when you’re not having rage fits on social media dot com, and I Get it, I’m probably one of the few people on this site that don’t have a problem with trans people (yes, we exist!) and I have a few trans friends who also lurk here on occasion because this is funny stuff. So I get it. I know how it goes.
> 
> ...


I do find that this is sort of all for nothing, since he is likely sucked into the far leftist twitter echo chamber mob and this is only the beginnings of a lolcow train. I know you are seeing this Ketu, literally go outside and maybe start doing some exercise.


----------



## Pax Europaea (Sep 3, 2020)

It's blatantly obvious you're fanning the flames to receive sympathy from your followers. So low, lmao. [Archive]


Spoiler: Bonus


----------



## I am Me (Sep 3, 2020)

Wow... ya'll are really getting off on finding some rando trans woman on the internet and harassing her

That is genuinely pathetic

_you're all actually advertising my business right now, just so ya know, dipshits..._


----------



## Thistle (Sep 3, 2020)

I am Me said:


> Wow... ya'll are really getting off on finding some rando trans woman on the internet and harassing her
> 
> That is genuinely pathetic



Oh boy! Free Rent!


----------



## Pax Europaea (Sep 3, 2020)

"I can't be a Pedo I'm asexual!"
[Archive]





Spoiler: NIGHTMARE FUEL


----------



## Thistle (Sep 3, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> "I can't be a Pedo I'm asexual!"
> [Archive]
> View attachment 1569685
> 
> ...


Ah yes, crater-face.


Spoiler: Is that the moon or a tranny?


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 3, 2020)

Can’t say I didn’t warn ya, Ketu!

Enjoy the spotlight, you DEFINITELY earned it


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 3, 2020)

I am Me said:


> Wow... ya'll are really getting off on finding some rando trans woman on the internet and harassing her
> 
> That is genuinely pathetic


Sounds like the rent free hit so hard it brought you here.


----------



## I am Me (Sep 3, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Ah yes, crater-face.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Is that the moon or a tranny?
> ...


EditSpeak. A trick I figured out on Discord. Essentially, it involves editing old commentary to give new messages buried in the chat history.
Interesting how your only supporting "evidence" for your bullshit claims is... selfies
Again, more half assed flailing for nothing
It has limitations, but those are minimal compared to the benefits of being able to literally put messages between the lines.
Find a real lolcow to laugh at, dumbass
For the Farms, all I did was copy the color of the background for messages, and change the font color to that. Instant invisible text. Cryptography made stupidly simple.


Cuddly Pirate said:


> Sounds like the rent free hit so hard it brought you here.


I wonder just how long it'll take for someone to figure it out... or will they ever achieve that? I doubt it. I don't have to play mind games. I just need to accept the realities of the world, and behave accordingly.
Actually, been here a while, and ticked off that ya'll are spending time acting like abject schoolyard dipshits rather than finding real lolcows to point and laugh at
Ta ta for now. Thank you for doing my work for me, Stone Giants!
Seriously, ya'll are grasping at straws... for what? Entertainment at someone's expense who does not deserve it?
Ketu does not deserve this shit. There are plenty that do, but not her.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 3, 2020)

Can I be mentioned on his twitter next?   It’s as close to a 15 minutes of fame as I’m ever gonna get.


----------



## who dare wins? (Sep 3, 2020)

I am Me said:


> Wow... ya'll are really getting off on finding some rando trans woman on the internet and harassing her
> 
> That is genuinely pathetic


OH MY, what do we have here? please go back to Twatter, please.

also any bets this is Ketu herself in disguise?



I am Me said:


> Interesting how your only supporting "evidence" for your bullshit claims is... selfies
> Again, more half assed flailing for nothing
> 
> Find a real lolcow to laugh at, dumbass


Dude, literally read the last several pages. the stupidity is radiating through my screen. but then you would not fucking care about what I say and then go "HUUURRRMMMMM TRANNSWWHPOBIC IDIOTS YOU R ALL MEANIES" while acting like a cunt to everyone here under a generalisation


----------



## Pax Europaea (Sep 3, 2020)

Aight, which one of yous doing this shit.

Edit: We've caught you @Damn Furfag , own up!
[Archive]


----------



## I am Me (Sep 3, 2020)

who dare wins? said:


> OH MY, what do we have here? please go back to Twatter, please.
> 
> also any bets this is Ketu herself in disguise?
> 
> ...



Actually, it'd be amusing if ya'll thought I was her, but someone already knows who I am here



Pax Europaea said:


> View attachment 1569714
> Aight, which one of yous doing this shit.
> 
> Edit: We've caught you @Damn Furfag , own up!
> [Archive]


Are you really that stupid?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 3, 2020)

Took long enough for the cow (or the white knight) to show up. Hi, @I am Me! You're a fucking moron.



Pax Europaea said:


> View attachment 1569714
> Aight, which one of yous doing this shit.


Hold on. How can you be _partially_ a kiwifarmer? Are they a New Zealand expat or something?


----------



## round robin (Sep 3, 2020)

I am Me said:


> Interesting how your only supporting "evidence" for your bullshit claims is... selfies
> Again, more half assed flailing for nothing
> 
> Find a real lolcow to laugh at, dumbass
> ...


I agree that this dude is basic-ass bait and that the spergs in this thread are acting cringey trying to "spook" this dude, but you are objectively worse for clearly trying to protect them personally. You're not Ketu, but you're definitely a friend.

Edit: forgot to remove a WIP response that I gave up on uwu


----------



## Thistle (Sep 3, 2020)

A few highlights from their timeline, probably already posted.





If only they (the parents) had seen the shit-spiral sooner... (https://archive.vn/KJwsX)





Need more be said? (https://archive.vn/XdG8b)



round robin said:


> I agree that this dude is basic-ass bait and that the spergs in this thread are acting cringey trying to "spook" this dude, but you are objectively worse for clearly trying to protect them personally. You're not Ketu, but you're definitely a friend.



Or an orbiter.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 3, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> There's a difference between poking fun at a sperg and:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably a side effect of spending most of my time on Lou Gagliardi’s thread but I just find it extra enjoyable when a cow has it explained to them how easy it is to not be interesting enough to talk about and it only makes them flip out harder because they realize they’re incapable of stopping the behavior that makes them exceptional.

But yeah, probably just the autism talking.


----------



## who dare wins? (Sep 3, 2020)

I am Me said:


> Actually, it'd be amusing if ya'll thought I was her, but someone already knows who I am here


well then, who's gonna own up and say who you are? you definetly are a close friend of his or a associate to a certain extent at minimal




Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Probably a side effect of spending most of my time on Lou Gagliardi’s thread but I just find it extra enjoyable when a cow has it explained to them how easy it is to not be interesting enough to talk about and it only makes them flip out harder because they realize they’re incapable of stopping the behavior that makes them exceptional.
> 
> But yeah, probably just the autism talking.


I honestly just don't bother about that at this point, especially when the lolcows cannot stop themselves from being lolcows. just sit back and enjoy the shitshow


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Sep 3, 2020)

I am Me said:


> Interesting how your only supporting "evidence" for your bullshit claims is... selfies
> Again, more half assed flailing for nothing
> 
> Find a real lolcow to laugh at, dumbass
> ...


We can laugh at you if you'd like. Your only purpose for joining the Farms was to bitch about Simba " stealing " your " friend's " art.  No one gave a shit about the art theft. We just liked watching people squeal about that shit because it's autistic.

Do you have any idea where you are?


----------



## I am Me (Sep 3, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Do you have any idea where you are?



Yeah, a moldy shelf


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 3, 2020)

I am Me said:


> Yeah, a moldy shelf



Null BTFO

How ever will the site recover


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 3, 2020)

Interesting channel shoutouts...hm.


----------



## Pax Europaea (Sep 3, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> View attachment 1569776
> 
> Interesting channel shoutouts...hm.


Wow, Ketu still supports the Pedophile! Get it him cancelled!


----------



## ScatmansWorld (Sep 3, 2020)

@I am Me you sure are the melodramatic type but I guess that's to be expected from someone with imaginary friends in their head.


----------



## Ledian (Sep 3, 2020)

I am Me said:


> Actually, been here a while, and ticked off that ya'll are spending time acting like abject schoolyard dipshits rather than finding real lolcows to point and laugh at


I don't see you putting content down to change gears. If you want the thread to look at something else, be the change you want to see instead of bitching about it.


----------



## I am Me (Sep 3, 2020)

ScatmansWorld said:


> View attachment 1569783
> @I am Me you sure are the melodramatic type but I guess that's to be expected from someone with imaginary friends in their head.
> View attachment 1569789



And bingo, ya'll did it

Exactly as I wanted you to


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 3, 2020)

ScatmansWorld said:


> View attachment 1569783
> @I am Me you sure are the melodramatic type but I guess that's to be expected from someone with imaginary friends in their head.
> View attachment 1569789



Jesus Christ this dude thinks he’s an anime protagonist. What a lad


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 3, 2020)

ScatmansWorld said:


> View attachment 1569783
> @I am Me you sure are the melodramatic type but I guess that's to be expected from someone with imaginary friends in their head.
> View attachment 1569789


Is that a poem or a haiku?
Either way, it’s gay.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 3, 2020)

I am Me said:


> And bingo, ya'll did it
> 
> Exactly as I wanted you to



What do you think coming on here and acting like a sperg is somehow going to keep our eyes off Ketu?


----------



## Thistle (Sep 3, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> View attachment 1569714
> Aight, which one of yous doing this shit.
> 
> Edit: We've caught you @Damn Furfag , own up!
> [Archive]


But i don't use twitter. Besides, I've been busy digging.



Spoiler: Being a good diggy boy.



Known Aliases (so far.)

FoxWithGuitar
Ketu Albrecht
IconicNeon


Twitter Accounts
'Brand' Account: @FoxWithGuitar
Personal: @KetuAlbrecht (https://archive.vn/9c7Ze)

DeviantArt: Ketualbrecht (https://archive.vn/uP3Cx)
FA: KetuAlbrecht (https://archive.vn/CGBTU)
Reddit: ionicneon
Steam: KetuAlbrecht (https://steamcommunity.com/id/ketualbrecht) (SteamID.co.uk info: https://archive.vn/yGc7R )
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9No4YkbTijKlOzGvOlkfbw

One time, they tried to superglue their phone to get a headphone jack out. Fucked up their screen big time.
https://www.reddit.com/r/tifu/comments/a8cwzu/tifu_by_supergluing_my_phone/ (https://archive.vn/Ya3JA)


----------



## D.Va (Sep 3, 2020)

wig off




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## I am Me (Sep 3, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> What do you think coming on here and acting like a sperg is somehow going to keep our eyes off Ketu?



No, but it will satiate my narcissism and delusions of grandeur


----------



## ScatmansWorld (Sep 3, 2020)

I am Me said:


> No, but it will satiate my narcissism and delusions of grandeur


Hey speaking of narcissism, while you're here can you tell us about your tulpas? Genuinely curious.


----------



## I am Me (Sep 3, 2020)

ScatmansWorld said:


> Hey speaking of narcissism, while you're here can you tell us about your tulpas? Genuinely curious.



Sorry, but no


----------



## ScatmansWorld (Sep 3, 2020)

I am Me said:


> Sorry, but no


Oh well. Say hi to Fiona for me!


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 3, 2020)

I am Me said:


> No, but it will satiate my narcissism and delusions of grandeur



By getting mocked by random people on the internet for acting like a retard?


----------



## Thistle (Sep 3, 2020)

I've uncovered an old reddit post from when FoxWithGuitar first 'joined' the fandom. It appears they first introduced themselves ~3 years ago to r/furry. https://archive.vn/1QXYb

That seems to be the oldest surviving post on that account.

Guess it takes less than 1 election cycle to go full on troon.


----------



## I am Me (Sep 3, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> By getting mocked by random people in the internet for acting like a retard?


Yes
That, and also someone who is, by objective measure, far more capable than you will ever be at subversion and quasi-honest business tactics.


ScatmansWorld said:


> Oh well. Say hi to Fiona for me!


Fiona: well, hi, now fuck off


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 3, 2020)

I am Me said:


> Fiona: well, hi, now fuck off


Holy shit this is autistic as fuck.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 3, 2020)

I am Me said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Fiona: well, hi, now fuck off



I’d say you’re asking to be halal’d but no that’s literally what you’re actually doing isn’t it? Lol


----------



## I am Me (Sep 3, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> I’d say you’re asking to be halal’d but no that’s literally what you’re actually doing isn’t it? Lol



I don't honestly know what halal’d means, nor do I care to look it up.

The fact of the matter is: this is funny as hell for me. All of it.


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Sep 3, 2020)

I am Me said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Fiona: well, hi, now fuck off


So what's your reason for being in furry? 

Transvestic, zoophilic, or pedophilic paraphilias?


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 3, 2020)

I am Me said:


> I don't honestly know what halal’d means, nor do I care to look it up.
> 
> The fact of the matter is: this is funny as hell for me. All of it.



Yeah you absolutely are


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Sep 3, 2020)

D.Va said:


> The FLO feral policy is flat out pants on head retarded because it won't do a thing to keep zoophiles away from their site, especially if fantasy ferals are still allowed anyway. The only difference between feral and the 'acceptable' furry grade is the shape of the _torso_. That's literally it. The last thing on a dogmongler's mind is "oh look at the _torso_ of this german shepherd" because they already have their eyes on the thing that gets the most attention in all furry porn.
> 
> They would never, ever, do it, but the outcry of banning animal-shaped dong would be so immense that everyone involved would be running laps in the mental gymnasium to simultaneously blast zoophiles and defend their own obsession with exotic genitalia.


Have they been overrun with all of FA’s runoff yet?  I remember that happening to Furocity in 2009.

Furocity’s vision was that they’d be the more mature, professional FA, with better moderation and better quality control and less drama and furry bullshit.  The idea was that it’d be less a furry site and more a furry-themed networking site for professional artists.  What they became instead was a lightning rod for everybody who had been banned from FA, especially people who had been banned from FA for a good reason.  The front page was an endless stream of porn drawn by minors, diaper fetish art, unauthorized reposts, and proselytizing by Crusadercat.  I think he was still posting photos of himself larping alone in his fursuit on the day the site closed.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 3, 2020)

I am Me said:


> I don't honestly know what halal’d means, nor do I care to look it up.
> 
> The fact of the matter is: this is funny as hell for me. All of it.







Starving artist huh? Sucks to be the fag who can't sell his Sonic fanfics on the internet. My god this is hilarious. https://archive.vn/62vyy https://archive.vn/kTPLV

Must be all that tap water you're drinking man, I hear Flint is pretty fucky wucky with their toxic uwu shitwater.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 3, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Have they been overrun with all of FA’s runoff yet?  I remember that happening to Furocity in 2009.
> 
> Furocity’s vision was that they’d be the more mature, professional FA, with better moderation and better quality control and less drama and furry bullshit.  The idea was that it’d be less a furry site and more a furry-themed networking site for professional artists.  What they became instead was a lightning rod for everybody who had been banned from FA, especially people who had been banned from FA for a good reason.  The front page was an endless stream of porn drawn by minors, diaper fetish art, unauthorized reposts, and proselytizing by Crusadercat.  I think he was still posting photos of himself larping alone in his fursuit on the day the site closed.


Shhhhhhhh
If you say “Crusadercat” three times too fast, he appears.


----------



## I am Me (Sep 3, 2020)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> So what's your reason for being in furry?
> 
> Transvestic, zoophilic, or pedophilic paraphilias?



Well, it started with a self-centered hatred for human kind, but then I realized: why bother hating people? That's a waste of time and moronic besides. Why bother not expressing my enjoyment of anthros? That's a waste of time and for nothing but someone else's comfort.

Simply put, unless I want to do something that causes harm or the infringement of someone's rights, it's waste of time to bother not doing it for the sake of tradition.

I will note though, I'm an Anti, not a pedo, nor a zoo. In fact, I'm partially responsible for the ousting of Quantum Kitty (of course their fucking alts keep coming back...)


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm getting very "This is MY moment! I'm gonna show those kiwifarms jerks just how sharp I am letting them know that it is *I* who is laughing at *them*!" vibes from this. 

In the same way it's useless to argue furries in recognizing their zoophilia, it's pointless for you to come here and try to impress. 

Just go. All you're going to do is end up covered in mud.


----------



## I am Me (Sep 3, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> View attachment 1569873
> 
> Starving artist huh? Sucks to be the fag who can't sell his Sonic fanfics on the internet. My god this is hilarious. https://archive.vn/62vyy https://archive.vn/kTPLV
> 
> Must be all that tap water you're drinking man, I hear Flint is pretty fucky wucky with their toxic uwu shitwater.


Actually, I sell space-scapes, and actually make money


----------



## Pax Europaea (Sep 3, 2020)

[Archive]




Oh christ, even with that ice-breaker style chin he already has a simp.


Yep..

[Archive]


----------



## I am Me (Sep 3, 2020)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> I'm getting very "This is MY moment! I'm gonna show those kiwifarms jerks just how sharp I am letting them know that it is *I* who is laughing at *them*!" vibes from this.
> 
> In the same way it's useless to argue furries in recognizing their zoophilia, it's pointless for you to come here and try to impress.
> 
> Just go. All you're going to do is end up covered in mud.


You're absolutely right, given limited spans of time, that is


----------



## Thistle (Sep 3, 2020)

Ketu's personal account is locked, but it sounds to me they had gone suicidal not too long ago.
The charge into identity disorder from fandom grooming may be to blame?




			https://archive.vn/okxSm
		



(orbiter account?) https://archive.vn/AQt0G

Been seeing two common handles come up: @Kangazeroo and @Speirgan , both are probably worthy to dig into.



September 2019 https://archive.vn/VYFPO


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 3, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> [Archive]
> View attachment 1569905
> 
> Oh christ, even with that ice-breaker style chin he already has a simp.
> ...



Female presenting people with Fox avatars are the furry equivalent of twitch girls that angle the camera down their shirt and stop in the middle of ranked games to read off donation messages I’ve noticed.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 3, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Have they been overrun with all of FA’s runoff yet?  I remember that happening to Furocity in 2009.
> 
> Furocity’s vision was that they’d be the more mature, professional FA, with better moderation and better quality control and less drama and furry bullshit.  The idea was that it’d be less a furry site and more a furry-themed networking site for professional artists.  What they became instead was a lightning rod for everybody who had been banned from FA, especially people who had been banned from FA for a good reason.  The front page was an endless stream of porn drawn by minors, diaper fetish art, unauthorized reposts, and proselytizing by Crusadercat.  I think he was still posting photos of himself larping alone in his fursuit on the day the site closed.


There's not really any runoff in this case, since FLO's terms of service are "technically" more strict than FA's. I say "technically", in the sense that french fries and curly fries are "technically" different.

The point is, anyone who would be banned from FA would be very quickly or preemptively banned from FLO. That's why I predicted they were going to just collapse. They have nothing that sets them apart from FA except even _less_ content.


----------



## round robin (Sep 3, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> I've uncovered an old reddit post from when FoxWithGuitar first 'joined' the fandom. It appears they first introduced themselves ~3 years ago to r/furry. https://archive.vn/1QXYb
> 
> That seems to be the oldest surviving post on that account.
> 
> Guess it takes less than 1 election cycle to go full on troon.


God, tranny groomers really work fast, don't they.


----------



## Lion (Sep 3, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Ketu's personal account is locked, but it sounds to me they had gone suicidal not too long ago.
> The charge into identity disorder from fandom grooming may be to blame?
> 
> View attachment 1569886
> ...


amazing, a fake suicide cry out because he couldn’t stop tweeting about the farms.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 3, 2020)

★ Lion ★ said:


> amazing, a fake suicide cry out because he couldn’t stop tweeting about the farms.


Look at the timestamp, that was in July.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 3, 2020)

round robin said:


> God, tranny groomers really work fast, don't they.


Maybe more so since it's only been about a year since they've announced they started going to college, if this is anything to go on. https://archive.vn/gxaZk

So possibly whatever shit was fed to them there too could be involved.


----------



## Lion (Sep 3, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Look at the timestamp, that was in July.


 i can’t read apparently.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 3, 2020)

★ Lion ★ said:


> amazing, a fake suicide cry out because he couldn’t stop tweeting about the farms.


Those are from July, When did the farms first pick up on this troon again? just in the past week or what?


----------



## Pax Europaea (Sep 3, 2020)

June 29th, their, it?, xe? Whatever, his new name is Emily.
[Archive]


----------



## Thistle (Sep 3, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> June 29th, their, it?, xe? Whatever, his new name is Emily.
> [Archive]
> View attachment 1569946
> View attachment 1569945
> ...


Emily... emily.... what's the male form of Emily? if they're being lazy about it they'd just use the feminized version of their legal name...

Could just be a dead end though.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Sep 3, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> There's not really any runoff in this case, since FLO's terms of service are "technically" more strict than FA's. I say "technically", in the sense that french fries and curly fries are "technically" different.
> 
> The point is, anyone who would be banned from FA would be very quickly or preemptively banned from FLO. That's why I predicted they were going to just collapse. They have nothing that sets them apart from FA except even _less_ content.


The worst people did get quickly banned from Furocity but goddamn there were so many of them that the admins couldn't keep up.


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Sep 3, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> June 29th, their, it?, xe? Whatever, his new name is Emily.
> [Archive]
> View attachment 1569946
> View attachment 1569945
> ...



How nice for them. I hope they've put the personal mindfulness into separating transvestic paraphilia ("pretending to be a sexy slutty femboi makes me so hot") and being an actual trans person.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 3, 2020)

Need more be said?

Oh, they also euthanized their 11 year old dog last year. (unknown as to why yet.) (cancer.)


			https://archive.vn/mipfj
		





Upon further digging in regards to the parents, they didn't want him to get involved into the fandom either. He left his decision in part by a twitter poll.





			https://archive.vn/M6SsZ


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Sep 3, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> View attachment 1569971
> 
> View attachment 1569975
> 
> ...


A "Should I leave social media?" poll is one rung above a "Should I kill myself?" poll as far as pity parties go.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 3, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> Wow, Ketu still supports the Pedophile! Get it him cancelled!


In the last 5 pages of posts, this was legitimately the most valuable thing posted about or in regards to Ketu and, unironically, yes. Continuing to support Glitch after the dude groomed a 15 year old into sending him nudes, then got his friends(including cub-fetishist and likely pedophile PKRussl) to harass the child defend him until the minor recanted on the pedo-claims without ever retracting the fact that it happened... Yeah, that's pretty important.


----------



## I am Me (Sep 3, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Continuing to support Glitch after the dude groomed a 15 year old into sending him nudes


Huh...

Well fuck

I'm outta this, do whatever, ya'll


----------



## Professional Lurker (Sep 3, 2020)

I am Me said:


> Huh...
> 
> Well fuck
> 
> I'm outta this, do whatever, ya'll


Nooo come back I wanna laugh at you more!!


----------



## I am Me (Sep 3, 2020)

Professional Lurker said:


> Nooo come back I wanna laugh at you more!!


Nope, sorry, ya'll proved me wrong, and I'm backing off. No more tomfoolery from me, cause it's not worth it at this point.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Sep 3, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Emily... emily.... what's the male form of Emily?


Emilio


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 3, 2020)

I am Me said:


> Huh...
> 
> Well fuck
> 
> I'm outta this, do whatever, ya'll



Kill yourself.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Sep 3, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Kill yourself.


Whenever I hear "ya'll" I remember rednecks who referred to crows as "nigger chickens."


----------



## I am Me (Sep 3, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Kill yourself.



Sorry, to arrogant to do that


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 3, 2020)

I am Me said:


> Sorry, to arrogant to do that



Kill yourself.


----------



## I am Me (Sep 3, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Kill yourself.


I hear a murder of crows in the distance, and they've got diarrhea


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 3, 2020)

I am Me said:


> I hear a murder of crows in the distance, and they've got diarrhea



Do a flip.


----------



## I am Me (Sep 3, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Do a flip.


*Flips... you off*


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 3, 2020)

I am Me said:


> *Flips... you off*



I thought you were done with us? Also, kill your self.


----------



## Lion (Sep 3, 2020)

i thought you were leaving, not to keep on autistic shitpots


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Sep 3, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Do a flip.


It's no use, autists neither understand nor dislike negative attention.


----------



## I am Me (Sep 3, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> I thought you were done with us? Also, kill your self.


No no no, you get me wrong here

I'm done helping Ketu

I'm certainly not done with ya'll


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 3, 2020)

I am Me said:


> No no no, you get me wrong here
> 
> I'm done helping Ketu
> 
> I'm certainly not done with ya'll



Can’t wait for your thread to get made, anybody with this much of a sperg ego will be a regular poster to their own thread and fill it with content themselves, and those are always the best.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Sep 3, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Can’t wait for your thread to get made, anybody with this much of a sperg ego will be a regular poster to their own thread and fill it with content themselves, and those are always the best.


To use a horrendous cow analogy, some dairy farms have "self-milking" machines where the cows just wander up to the station whenever they feel like it, get RFID-scanned to make sure they're not doing it too often, then get the whole brushing+cleaning+milking treatment administered by friendly robot arms.  I see a parallel with the retards who come here and spill their entire lives on the forums so we don't have to go out and do any research ourselves.


----------



## I am Me (Sep 3, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Can’t wait for your thread to get made, anybody with this much of a sperg ego will be a regular poster to their own thread and fill it with content themselves, and those are always the best.



And I also am waiting with baited breath, the sudden star of the show, the performer, and thee the audience.

However, unlike most lolcows, my performance will be voluntary, and my actions inherently moral.

Good luck finding things in a spacescape other than... a spacescape


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Sep 3, 2020)

I am Me said:


> And I also am waiting with baited breath, the sudden star of the show, the performer, and thee the audience.
> 
> However, unlike most lolcows, my performance will be voluntary, and my actions inherently moral.
> 
> Good luck finding things in a spacescape other than... a spacescape



Christ, and I thought KrabFish/AthenaVixen/Foxyautist was as dense as they come.  Congrats on giving her a run for the money.


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Sep 3, 2020)

I am Me said:


> No no no, you get me wrong here
> 
> I'm done helping Ketu
> 
> I'm certainly not done with ya'll



You should be because this is a stupid waste of your time and energy. 

Stop being so foolish.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 3, 2020)

I am Me said:


> And I also am waiting with baited breath, the sudden star of the show, the performer, and thee the audience.
> 
> However, unlike most lolcows, my performance will be voluntary, and my actions inherently moral.
> 
> Good luck finding things in a spacescape other than... a spacescape



Ask and ye shall receive, have fun kiddo https://kiwifarms.net/threads/i-am-me-victorlincolnpine-lincolnpine.75886/


----------



## Thistle (Sep 3, 2020)

What's next, you're going to 'come out' as a communist too... https://archive.vn/uVnLE


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 3, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> View attachment 1570352
> 
> 
> What's next, you're going to 'come out' as a communist too... https://archive.vn/uVnLE


Humanphobic, communist... Aren't those things one and the same?


----------



## Thistle (Sep 3, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Humanphobic, communist... Aren't those things one and the same?


It's communism with a few steps of obfuscation guff.

@Corn Flakes i spoke too soon. https://archive.vn/kdsvB



The naive one has no idea.


----------



## Pax Europaea (Sep 3, 2020)

Managed to get Ketu to click on a Grabify link through Curiouscat. (I think this is him)



Spoiler: faildox



IP: 35.1.52.37
United States, Ann Arbor

Country      United States (US)
Continent   North America (NA)
Coordinates       37.751 (lat) / -97.822 (long)

Potential current address

425 E Washington St, Ann Arbor, MI 48104, United States



Take with a grain of salt, seen as he displays his location as Chicago, this is Michigan. And Geolocations are notoriously innacurate.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 3, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> Managed to get Ketu to click on a Grabify link through Curiouscat. (I think this is him)
> 
> IP: 35.1.52.37
> United States, Ann Arbor
> ...


What the fuck happened to "no gay ops", faggot?


----------



## Thistle (Sep 3, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> Managed to get Ketu to click on a Grabify link through Curiouscat. (I think this is him)
> 
> IP: 35.1.52.37
> United States, Ann Arbor
> ...


DUDE NO GAY OPS.


----------



## Pax Europaea (Sep 3, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> What the fuck happened to "no gay ops", faggot?


If it serves the funny, I don't give a fuck.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 3, 2020)

Well, if it's anything to go by, and they living on or near campus or something, that geolocation is right next to the University of Michigan Campus.

WHOIS on IP states it's allocated to Merit Network Inc. Which IS University of Michigan.

In which case they're on campus.


----------



## Jolly Copulation (Sep 3, 2020)

Damn, I missed a cow petting zoo.

Humanphobic, but takes full advantage of all the amenities we 'nasty humans' have. Fucking solid logic from the Crimson Chin, there. If you hate humans so much, stop using that nasty evil estradiol and spironolactone we created.

Also, if that dox is right, I predict Kettleboy is about to poop his boyshorts.


----------



## Pax Europaea (Sep 3, 2020)

Jolly Copulation said:


> Damn, I missed a cow petting zoo.
> 
> Humanphobic, but takes full advantage of all the amenities we 'nasty humans' have. Fucking solid logic from the Crimson Chin, there. If you hate humans so much, stop using that nasty evil estradiol and spironolactone we created.
> 
> Also, if that dox is right, I predict Kettleboy is about to poop his boyshorts.


Won't happen, unless his sperg "I am Me" comes in again and tells him, he deliberately disabled his PCs entire access to Kiwifarms for his "Mental Health". I don't understand these people at all sometimes. If you're this fragile you can't handle words on the web, log off.


----------



## Toma (Sep 3, 2020)

the fact that Ketu was dumb enough to go *click click* really is it for me


----------



## Thistle (Sep 3, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> Won't happen, unless his sperg "I am Me" comes in again and tells him, he deliberately disabled his PCs entire access to Kiwifarms for his "Mental Health". I don't understand these people at all sometimes. If you're this fragile you can't handle words on the web, log off.



They don't know how to log off, they have a web usage addiction. Most people do, but don't consider it a negative.



Toma said:


> the fact that Ketu was dumb enough to go *click click* really is it for me



Most people don't have an iota of infosec knowlege, so fall for phishing.

This wouldn't have been a problem if they had NORDVPN or MULLVAD! HAHAHA


----------



## Pax Europaea (Sep 3, 2020)

Also for those angry at me for using Grabify, it's an aspie test. You click it once, it literally says "GRABIFY" and if you click that again, you deserve whatever happens to you. Sorry, not sorry.

Edit: He also refreshed it four times...

Edit 2: .. Twelve, and counting.


----------



## Mikoyan (Sep 3, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Well, if it's anything to go by, and they living on or near campus or something, that geolocation is right next to the University of Michigan Campus.
> 
> WHOIS on IP states it's allocated to Merit Network Inc. Which IS University of Michigan.
> 
> In which case they're on campus.



As much as I don't want to touch the fucking gayops, Merit's networks extend well beyond UofM, so I wouldn't state that definitively.


----------



## D.Va (Sep 3, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> Also for those angry at me for using Grabify, it's an aspie test. You click it once, it literally says "GRABIFY" and if you click that again, you deserve whatever happens to you. Sorry, not sorry.
> 
> Edit: He also refreshed it four times...


yea but you're kinda being a ween tho

if you guys are gonna faildox then do it in a private message group so you don't shit up this thread


----------



## Pax Europaea (Sep 3, 2020)

[Archive]

Think he realised?


----------



## Thistle (Sep 3, 2020)

D.Va said:


> yea but you're kinda being a ween tho
> 
> if you guys are gonna faildox then do it in a private message group so you don't shit up this thread


I have no real care for this, that said it was obvious someone was going to do the easy digging after this shitter ran his gay op.

Might as well rip that band-aid right off.



Pax Europaea said:


> View attachment 1570578
> [Archive]
> 
> Think he realised?


Yes.. yes they did idiot.






						VOTE (@FoxWithGuitar)
					

Fuck I think someone’s trying to pull my ip good thing I use a vpn a lot and move between cities pretty often anyways lol




					nitter.net
				








			https://archive.vn/ZzEWN
		


That said, it's fabrication to say that they were on their VPN, clearly they weren't unless the ISP has a deal to be a carrier on a VPN.


----------



## nanny911 (Sep 3, 2020)

@Pax Europaea Dude be careful faildoxing gets you banned, if you're wrong, you'll be banned!


----------



## Spooky Millepede (Sep 3, 2020)

Did the backfire backfire?


----------



## Racoober (Sep 4, 2020)

Guys stop we're spooking him 



Anyone got his follower count before this all went down? Wonder how much help we're giving him there haha


----------



## Loona (Sep 4, 2020)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> Guys stop we're spooking him
> 
> View attachment 1570726
> View attachment 1570727
> Anyone got his follower count before this all went down? Wonder how much help we're giving him there haha


He must be speedrunning the lolcow experience. He's freaking out this much and he doesn't even have a thread yet. 

As for the follower count, not a huge change by any means:



archive


----------



## Thistle (Sep 4, 2020)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> Guys stop we're spooking him
> 
> View attachment 1570726
> View attachment 1570727
> Anyone got his follower count before this all went down? Wonder how much help we're giving him there haha



*TRANNY TEAM SIX GOING DARK*





Congrats, @Pax Europaea this is why you don't do gay ops

New PFP is probably appropriate now.


----------



## Jolly Copulation (Sep 4, 2020)

Wahaha! I told you he was about to mess his tranny panties. What a bountiful harvest!


----------



## Thistle (Sep 4, 2020)

Jolly Copulation said:


> Wahaha! I told you he was about to mess his tranny panties. What a bountiful harvest!


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 4, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> *TRANNY TEAM SIX GOING DARK*
> 
> View attachment 1570783
> 
> ...


@Pax Europaea Is a useless nigger.

I took the liberty earlier today to archive everything related to Ketu. You're fucking welcome. https://archive.vn/ctAOW Here's the FLO for example.

EDIT: I'd like to also say this was the shittiest 5-6 pages I've ever read. General went from the usual laughing at someone to giving stupid advice, then mocking an orbitor, then making a shitty thread on the orbitor, then linking the thread to the orbitor, then IP grabbing a fucking VPN of all things.

I wish Animal Control had more moderators, this is bullshit. Yes, I'm mad.


----------



## Local Coyote (Sep 4, 2020)

The short bus has less concentrated autism than the last few pages. What bullshit did I just read?

It's also astounding that despite how old the "don't feed the trolls" adage is, furries just can't help themselves


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Sep 4, 2020)

Shit like the last 10 pages is why I wish furry cons would start back up, I always end up sleeping through internet drama but these re-re's can't help screeching at con and providing me entertainment.


----------



## Neko GF (Sep 4, 2020)

Spooky Millepede said:


> View attachment 1570719
> Did the backfire backfire?


It backfired so badly that he's now deleted his @FoxWithGuitar account and locked his other account: 



			https://twitter.com/KetuAlbrecht
		



			https://twitter.com/FoxWithGuitar
		


He sure owned the Farms!


----------



## Great Dane (Sep 4, 2020)

In other news, FurryWoke has been suspended from Twitter.






			https://twitter.com/furrywoke


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 4, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> In other news, FurryWoke has been suspended from Twitter.
> View attachment 1571289
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/furrywoke


RIP FurryWoke. You were too close to the truth to last.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 4, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> It backfired so badly that he's now deleted his @FoxWithGuitar account and locked his other account:
> View attachment 1571278View attachment 1571279
> 
> 
> ...








						TweeterID - Twitter ID and username converter
					

Convert any Twitter account's username or @handle into its respective Twitter ID, or convert ID to username




					tweeterid.com
				




Learn to track accounts.


----------



## Claude Speed (Sep 4, 2020)

I fucking love you guys. This place is what keeps my sanity alive in an insane world.


----------



## nanny911 (Sep 4, 2020)

Tbh I'm OK with this outcome. Attention whores who respond to us via Twitter annoy me more than they make me laugh.


----------



## BlueSylveon (Sep 4, 2020)

Good story arc on this thread. Funny in some parts.

The fact that Ketu decided to keep on being some sort of Drama Whore of some sort just made it juicy. The Whole Gay ops Dox ruined it but this was fun to watch at least.


----------



## D.Va (Sep 4, 2020)

Maybe this saga is over


----------



## Pax Europaea (Sep 4, 2020)

Didn't take long.


[Archive]

Edit: Wow, what are the chances lol


----------



## Rozzy (Sep 4, 2020)

"His face as he's reading KiwiFarms"


----------



## Lion (Sep 4, 2020)

female on private


----------



## Thistle (Sep 4, 2020)

★ Lion ★ said:


> female on private



Trooning on private.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 4, 2020)

I can't imagine how harrowing it would be to have so much of your life invested in social media that a pack of spergs on a forum saying mean things about you gets you _that _riled up.

Well, whatever. If he didn't do that, he wouldn't be a lolcow.


----------



## Claude Speed (Sep 4, 2020)

Ketu reminds me of those males that suck at life. Their only way to get some chicks is to become a trans-lesbian. Oh how I love cheating..


----------



## round robin (Sep 4, 2020)

ClaudeSpeed said:


> Ketu reminds me of those males that suck at life. Their only way to get some chicks is to become a trans-lesbian. Oh how I love cheating..


Kinda sucks cause he really wasn't all that bad-looking before. Most of the time it's ass-ugly dudes that troon out because there's no way they're going to get attention otherwise. Feels like a waste of a life.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 4, 2020)

round robin said:


> Kinda sucks cause he really wasn't all that bad-looking before. Most of the time it's ass-ugly dudes that troon out because there's no way they're going to get attention otherwise. Feels like a waste of a life.


If ugly people couldn't get laid, natural selection would have made sure there would be no ugly human beings left on Earth.

His problem, as with most incels and/or troons, is his personality. There's a reason troons congregate in colonies, only they (and occasionally their handmaidens) can stand one another.


----------



## Spooky Millepede (Sep 4, 2020)

ClaudeSpeed said:


> Ketu reminds me of those males that suck at life. Their only way to get some chicks is to become a trans-lesbian. Oh how I love cheating..


Ketu is back and probably lied about blocking this site judging from this tweet


----------



## D.Va (Sep 4, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> If ugly people couldn't get laid, natural selection would have made sure there would be no ugly human beings left on Earth.
> 
> His problem, as with most incels and/or troons, is his personality. There's a reason troons congregate in colonies, only they (and occasionally their handmaidens) can stand one another.



if 'rona wasn't happening he could just go to a furry con and join the other hundred or so desperate AGP troons desperate for a bang

o well


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 4, 2020)

D.Va said:


> if 'rona wasn't happening he could just go to a furry con and join the other hundred or so desperate AGP troons desperate for a bang
> 
> o well


I've seen the footage: furry room parties are already hell on earth. I don't even want to _imagine_ one of those filled to the brim with greasy troons. With how more and more furries have been trooning out every month, the 2021 con season is going to make Caligula look like a Saturday morning cartoon.


----------



## YayLasagna (Sep 4, 2020)

Someone off the pipeline mentioned there's some "Furry Purity" movement with the idea being all feral art = automatic zoophile (Which is fair tbh) and they wish to cleanse a fandom that has far, far worse problems than personally offensive degenerate porn.

However I haven't heard anything about this, and I wish people would focus this energy into going after people who have actually been outed instead of trying to act like it's the Red Scare where your neighbor is a communist because his shirt is red.

Course if this is true, it'll be funny as fuck to watch the infighting. I do wonder what flavors of "fake x means you love real x" and "Lemme just say I like the idea of fucking dogs" will be gifted to us.


----------



## The Whore of Babylon (Sep 4, 2020)

honestly anyone who likes realistically rendered dog cock from dogs is a sick fuck and should be put against the wall, b-but its a drawing is semantic bullshit propagated by pedophile kiddydiddlers and the same should apply to dogmonglers


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 4, 2020)

YayLasagna said:


> Someone off the pipeline mentioned there's some "Furry Purity" movement with the idea being all feral art = automatic zoophile (Which is fair tbh) and they wish to cleanse a fandom that has far, far worse problems than personally offensive degenerate porn.
> 
> However I haven't heard anything about this, and I wish people would focus this energy into going after people who have actually been outed instead of trying to act like it's the Red Scare where your neighbor is a communist because his shirt is red.
> 
> Course if this is true, it'll be funny as fuck to watch the infighting. I do wonder what flavors of "fake x means you love real x" and "Lemme just say I like the idea of fucking dogs" will be gifted to us.


It started with Furry Life Online hosting a poll on whether they should make NSFW feral art. There's a generally even split of furries taking both sides, but all the secret-zoophiles are either staying silent or backing the "feral porn is fine" stance.

I've been keeping tabs and building archives on a few. Sparx_x_x, who had a SWAT raid done on her home because her roommate / partner / EX was a pedophile trying to groom kids, came out in favor of feral porn because "it's my sparkledog and she can have a dick bigger than a human's if I want".


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 4, 2020)

Lydarkaon update, that I can't archive because archive.md is giving me shit on both top-level domains



			https://twitter.com/LYDARKAON/status/1302042346683588609
		










						White US professor Jessica Krug admits she has pretended to be Black for years
					

Jessica Krug, an activist who teaches African American history, writes Medium post apologizing for false identity




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Thistle (Sep 4, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Lydarkaon update, that I can't archive because archive.md is giving me shit on both top-level domains
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://archive.vn/cjRw0
https://archive.vn/a9YcZ 

Both were done already.
Not surprised she would 'pretend' to be black, seen it done before with even student applicants to Harvard iirc, though the situation is a little different.

That said though, I wonder if she was 'mixed race' and was fired because of her skin color not being dark enough.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 4, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> https://archive.vn/cjRw0
> https://archive.vn/a9YcZ
> 
> Both were done already.
> ...


The professor is literally saying she made it up. Or a medium-post that purports to be her, at least, and she hasn't put anything out provably from herself to contradict it.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 4, 2020)

I'm surprised that "the benefits" were mentioned at all there. Usually being black is always the most terrible thing ever.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 4, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I'm surprised that "the benefits" were mentioned at all there. Usually being black is always the most terrible thing ever.


It's academia. That's where you deal with an equal mixture of racism and benefits, often from the exact same people who are constantly in a performative attempt to show they're not racist while being absolutely shitty at the same time.

Kinda like hanging with "white allies" in general, and often the impulse from others is to not call out the racist behavior because "well, they're doing good things..."


----------



## BlazikenLover (Sep 5, 2020)

I regret not just skipping the last 8 or so pages, that was pathetic.


Great Dane said:


> In other news, FurryWoke has been suspended from Twitter.
> View attachment 1571289
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/furrywoke


What a shame, loved to check them every few days to find out what stupid shit small time furfags loonies were up to.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 5, 2020)

I hope FurryWoke comes back, if possible on a less cucked platform. They were fun, and you just know they don't need to be on twitter to get the furries a-reeeee'ing.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Sep 5, 2020)

Honestly, when I followed this thread, I did not expect a show in real time!

In a way, I wan to than Ketu because of th ensuing laughs here.


----------



## Red-Hot Copper (Sep 5, 2020)

I don't know if we're still talking about PepperCoyote but can I just say...this dude is a complete waste of life.
Seriously all he fucking does on Twitter is complain about people who make more money than him, or people who don't think destroying property is fun. 

He'll attack Max G (that mess of a man) for doing literally anything but then defends himself saying how getting drunk and starting fights is just who he is.
He'll defend assault and physical violence if the person makes $5 more than he does, and he'll ever shit on his own friends behind their backs like cunt rag he is. 
Literally the only reason most furries know about him is from the song about Horse Cock BadDragons. He is a joke, the fact he gets invited to conventions to sing the same shitty 5 songs to the same 100 people is insulting to anyone in the furry fandom with an ounce of talent who deserves more than Pepper has ever made singing about taking it up the ass.


----------



## totse (Sep 5, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I hope FurryWoke comes back, if possible on a less cucked platform. They were fun, and you just know they don't need to be on twitter to get the furries a-reeeee'ing.



I don't know exactly what they had there, but try https://t.me/WokeFurry


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 5, 2020)

Anderson's Phone said:


> I don't know if we're still talking about PepperCoyote but can I just say...this dude is a complete waste of life.
> Seriously all he fucking does on Twitter is complain about people who make more money than him, or people who don't think destroying property is fun.
> 
> He'll attack Max G (that mess of a man) for doing literally anything but then defends himself saying how getting drunk and starting fights is just who he is.
> ...


Any time I hear a furry go on about “how the fandom isn’t all about sex”, all I can think of is how popular a song entitled “There’s No cock like horse cock” is with these people.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 5, 2020)

totse said:


> I don't know exactly what they had there, but try https://t.me/WokeFurry


I scrolled through that. The amount of screencaps in there could be posted all here and it's actually kind of neat.


----------



## Solomon Goldsmith (Sep 5, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> I scrolled through that. The amount of screencaps in there could be posted all here and it's actually kind of neat.


FYI for non-Telegram users (or if you want to use archive.md on Telegram channels): unless Telegram shadowbans a channel you can view the contents of any channel in your web browser by adding 
	
	



```
s/
```
 to the URL before the channel slug. Like this: https://t.me/s/wokefurry


----------



## round robin (Sep 5, 2020)

Anderson's Phone said:


> I don't know if we're still talking about PepperCoyote but can I just say...this dude is a complete waste of life.
> Seriously all he fucking does on Twitter is complain about people who make more money than him, or people who don't think destroying property is fun.
> 
> He'll attack Max G (that mess of a man) for doing literally anything but then defends himself saying how getting drunk and starting fights is just who he is.
> ...


Pepper is a sleazebag that mistreats his friends just as much as he mistreats his "enemies."

His real name is Jared Clark and he lives at 5930 W Kathleen Rd, Glendale, AZ, 85306. None of this information is hard to come by tho, as he is constantly hosting parties for furries in the vain attempt to make himself feel loved by anyone *but* himself. He has a neurotic boyfriend named Mohr Tiger that works for Bad Dragon in Phoenix and is just as insane as he is.


----------



## Red-Hot Copper (Sep 5, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> Any time I hear a furry go on about “how the fandom isn’t all about sex”, all I can think of is how popular a song entitled “There’s No cock like horse cock” is with these people.


I agree that it isn't ALL about sex, but people need to stop acting like the fandom doesn't have it at all. Seriously, some people need to stop crying.


----------



## billydero (Sep 5, 2020)

round robin said:


> Pepper is a sleazebag that mistreats his friends just as much as he mistreats his "enemies."
> 
> His real name is Jared Clark and he lives at 5926 W Kathleen Rd, Glendale, AZ, 85306. None of this information is hard to come by tho, as he is constantly hosting parties for furries in the vain attempt to make himself feel loved by anyone *but* himself. He has a neurotic boyfriend named Mohr Tiger that works for Bad Dragon in Phoenix and is just as insane as he is.



A furry with a neurotic boyfriend? Color me surprised.

Isn't he supposed to be some sort of furry musician? I don't know much about him in that regard but seems like he has a lot of shills for him and his appearances at cons, including Boozybadger.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 5, 2020)

billydero said:


> A furry with a neurotic boyfriend? Color me surprised.
> 
> Isn't he supposed to be some sort of furry musician? I don't know much about him in that regard but seems like he has a lot of shills for him and his appearances at cons, including Boozybadger.


Yeah, that's his gimmick. He's a "musician" that panders to furry BS. Hence, "No Cock Like Horse Cock".

If you look into it, you'll see that invariably furry musicians fall into two categories: they're either novelty acts completely devoid of depth, creativity or bite, or generic flavor-of-the-monthwave scene chasers trying to compensate for their complete lack of talent with Pro Tools.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 5, 2020)

round robin said:


> Pepper is a sleazebag that mistreats his friends just as much as he mistreats his "enemies."
> 
> His real name is Jared Clark and he lives at 5926 W Kathleen Rd, Glendale, AZ, 85306. None of this information is hard to come by tho, as he is constantly hosting parties for furries in the vain attempt to make himself feel loved by anyone *but* himself. He has a neurotic boyfriend named Mohr Tiger that works for Bad Dragon in Phoenix and is just as insane as he is.


He and Mohr are also zoophiles.


----------



## Red-Hot Copper (Sep 5, 2020)

round robin said:


> Pepper is a sleazebag that mistreats his friends just as much as he mistreats his "enemies."
> 
> His real name is Jared Clark and he lives at 5926 W Kathleen Rd, Glendale, AZ, 85306. None of this information is hard to come by tho, as he is constantly hosting parties for furries in the vain attempt to make himself feel loved by anyone *but* himself. He has a neurotic boyfriend named Mohr Tiger that works for Bad Dragon in Phoenix and is just as insane as he is.


Okay, so what are we supposed to do with this? A-Log some alcoholic furfag?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 5, 2020)

Anderson's Phone said:


> Okay, so what are we supposed to do with this? A-Log some alcoholic furfag?


Nothing. This is just a basic dox. Shows how terrible these people are at protecting their own privacy.


----------



## Microlab (Sep 6, 2020)

Anderson's Phone said:


> I agree that it isn't ALL about sex, but people need to stop acting like the fandom doesn't have it at all. Seriously, some people need to stop crying.


After suffering the knowledge of their existance my whole life on the internet, I personally feel pretty safe giving the furry fandom an overall 50-75% NSFW percentile. However, the variation hinges solely on if you consider "furry" to include *any* cartoons with talking anthropomorphic animals.
If you only include the Furry Fandom, then it's a solid 75% about sex, with the remaining 25% _mostly_ being equivalent to the shitty "story" part of porn before they take their clothes off.
And If you include things like classic cartoons, it still doesn't bump below 50%. Because while nobody fucks in Looney Tunes... boy, does Bugs Bunny sure like putting on drag and kissing men.


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Sep 6, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> He and Mohr are also zoophiles.



Lemme guess, more of the "non offending" "I'll never act on it" types?


----------



## Cool Spot (Sep 6, 2020)

I'm pretty sure everyone who works for or is associated with Bad Dragon is a zoophile.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 6, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> Any time I hear a furry go on about “how the fandom isn’t all about sex”, all I can think of is how popular a song entitled “There’s No cock like horse cock” is with these people.



The Furry Fandom isn’t ALL about sex, but it sure as shit has a hell of a lot to do with sex. And anybody who tries to convince anyone otherwise is just lying to themselves, or is a groomer.


----------



## Red-Hot Copper (Sep 6, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Yeah, that's his gimmick. He's a "musician" that panders to furry BS. Hence, "No Cock Like Horse Cock".
> 
> If you look into it, you'll see that invariably furry musicians fall into two categories: they're either novelty acts completely devoid of depth, creativity or bite, or generic flavor-of-the-monthwave scene chasers trying to compensate for their complete lack of talent with Pro Tools.


There is one guy I found who does mostly instrumental techno stuff and it's 100 times better than PepperCoyote.


----------



## titty skeleton (Sep 6, 2020)

I'm surprised none of you have posted any screencaps from https://t.me/s/wokefurry yet. There's some extremely assmad politisperging in there that's quite funny. Personally, I think if anyone wanted more reason to disregard furries' opinions on anything other than the basis that they're a furry, you could do well by putting their extremely outlandish political statements side by side with their weirdest fetish art. Nothing kills your credibility faster than "ACAB I FUCKING HATE COPS" right beside a neon dog person getting their asshole reamed.

Don't worry, the below spoiler does not contain any of the images I mentioned. It's just caps from the telegram preview.


Spoiler: Furrywoke Telegram posts


















There's too much low quality garden variety commie shit in there for me to personally sift through it all, but I did find some worth posting.

This one in particular is enormous sperg material, holy shit. Spending money to own someone because they thought a black anime dracula would be dumb. Discounting that Blacula is already a real thing, it's pretty incredible the level of spite this guy has. Interesting character study, wonder if this guy's parents didn't love him enough or something.


The level of vitriol and concentrated autistic rage in those posts alone makes me wonder if this guy already has a thread, his propensity for chimpouts and his control-freak nature ("I have two windows open and I cache your shit") means he's probably got more meltdowns of this caliber. This guy's more interesting than the regular commie furries cause at least this guy's different, even if it is just another flavor of blackwashing to own the... people who don't see the point?

I'd also argue that the first account in the spoilers has some definite problems that would take approximately five minutes to uncover from a cursory glance at the twitter feed. How hard do you have to bite down on the commiepill to be so vehemently anti America? Is this a choice or a social pressure thing? It's a wild thing to see.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 6, 2020)

titty skeleton said:


> Interesting character study, wonder if this guy's parents didn't love him enough or something.


that is arguably 99.8 percent of the furry fandom ffs


----------



## Great Dane (Sep 6, 2020)

titty skeleton said:


> I'm surprised none of you have posted any screencaps from https://t.me/s/wokefurry yet. There's some extremely assmad politisperging in there that's quite funny. Personally, I think if anyone wanted more reason to disregard furries' opinions on anything other than the basis that they're a furry, you could do well by putting their extremely outlandish political statements side by side with their weirdest fetish art. Nothing kills your credibility faster than "ACAB I FUCKING HATE COPS" right beside a neon dog person getting their asshole reamed.
> 
> Don't worry, the below spoiler does not contain any of the images I mentioned. It's just caps from the telegram preview.
> 
> ...



There's more context about the Necire posts in the Lou Gagliardi thread.

Also, there's a new FurryWoke successor, but it's just not the same without the Kyle Rittenhouse furry avatar.






			https://twitter.com/new_furry
		



			https://archive.md/Xrv8L
		


Checking on furrylife.online, there are still calls to ban all right wing content from the website








			https://furrylife.online/forums/topic/1922-why-it-is-important-for-right-wing-content-to-be-banned
		



			https://archive.md/gXmhA
		


Keep an eye on the feedback and world news boards









						Feedback
					

Would you like to give feedback on FLO? Please post within!




					furrylife.online
				











						World and News
					

Topics pertaining to social, cultural and governmental issues across the world. News, political activism and other subjects not usually pertaining to specifically Furry can be discussed here.




					furrylife.online


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 6, 2020)

"If we ban it, it stops existing"

I don't have enough  for this


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Sep 6, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> Checking on furrylife.online, there are still calls to ban all right wing content from the website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These aren't calls to ban right-wing content, but to ban people they consider to be right-wing - which, in classic fashion, is a thoughtcrime accusation and thus both impossible to disprove and extremely easy to "prove" and the definition changes constantly.  This place gonna turn into a cannibal cult real damn quick, especially with how petty and vicious these people can be.

"You won't take my commission of your character being taken to pound town by my character because you're not taking commissions and I have trouble sending payment when you are?  WELL FUCK YOU YOU MUST BE A RACIST BECAUSE I'M ELIZABETH WARREN LEVELS OF CHEROKEE!  I'M POSTING A THREAD ABOUT THIS!"


----------



## Cherry8s (Sep 6, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> "You won't take my commission of your character being taken to pound town by my character because you're not taking commissions and I have trouble sending payment when you are?  WELL FUCK YOU YOU MUST BE A RACIST BECAUSE I'M ELIZABETH WARREN LEVELS OF CHEROKEE!  I'M POSTING A THREAD ABOUT THIS!"



Or just wanting to find artists that aren't terminal red-flags for crazies or will ruin your life if it's ever convenient for their clout-chasing or trigger them.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Sep 6, 2020)

Cherry8s said:


> Or just wanting to find artists that aren't terminal red-flags for crazies or will ruin your life if it's ever convenient for their clout-chasing or trigger them.
> 
> View attachment 1576539


Black lives don't actually fucking matter to any of these people.  They put #BLM on their names because he who does not wear the tricolor cockade is next in the guillotine.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 6, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> These aren't calls to ban right-wing content, but to ban people they consider to be right-wing - which, in classic fashion, is a thoughtcrime accusation and thus both impossible to disprove and extremely easy to "prove" and the definition changes constantly.  This place gonna turn into a cannibal cult real damn quick, especially with how petty and vicious these people can be.
> 
> "You won't take my commission of your character being taken to pound town by my character because you're not taking commissions and I have trouble sending payment when you are?  WELL FUCK YOU YOU MUST BE A RACIST BECAUSE I'M ELIZABETH WARREN LEVELS OF CHEROKEE!  I'M POSTING A THREAD ABOUT THIS!"


I’m actually kind of happy that I’m colorblind and can’t read a damn word of that first screenshot.


----------



## ScatmansWorld (Sep 6, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> I’m actually kind of happy that I’m colorblind and can’t read a damn word of that first screenshot.


You should send their staff an angry letter! How DARE they be ableist towards colorblind people!


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Sep 6, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Black lives don't actually fucking matter to any of these people.  They put #BLM on their names because he who does not wear the tricolor cockade is next in the guillotine.


I believe that, though a significant number just wan to avoid the guillotine, the majority really do believe anything tha the group Black Lives Matter and the like says. Leftist colleges and mainstrea media, combined with an economy that _appears_ worse than that of your ancestors, do tha to you.


----------



## Pax Europaea (Sep 6, 2020)

BLM means squat to Furries. Like most trends, its a way to subvert the narrative. Adopt a good cause, and ruin it by impressing it with political ideals. But I guess this is wider than this community.

BLM , the statement that 'Black Lives Matter' is something only larpers would disagree with. However, the things associated, primarily ACAB, are something people do not agree with.

We can use this easy explanation to understand that they make it associated so you must agree with both, not one or the other. BLM has to mean you hate all cops. BLM has to mean you must hate Trump. BLM has to mean you support Antifa. BLM has to mean you're Left-wing.

The community is so obsessed with purity checks that it genuinely feels like a war machine, in the fact it requires an enemy to destroy, like we see with FurryLife, first it will be "right-wingers." Then it will be "Centrists". Then it will be grasping at straws until white people are suspended on the site for admitting it.

It's all very entertaining, but also all very tiring.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Sep 6, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I believe that, though a significant number just wan to avoid the guillotine, the majority really do believe anything tha the group Black Lives Matter and the like says. Leftist colleges and mainstrea media, combined with an economy that _appears_ worse than that of your ancestors, do tha to you.


Believing in the things that Black Lives Matter says does not equate to believing that black lives in fact matter, either.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Sep 6, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Believing in the things that Black Lives Matter says does not equate to believing that black lives in fact matter, either.


Honestly, I say that you got hings backwards: believing that black lives matter does not mean that you suppor the organisation that calls itself 'Black Lives Matter'.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 6, 2020)

titty skeleton said:


> I'm surprised none of you have posted any screencaps from https://t.me/s/wokefurry yet. There's some extremely assmad politisperging in there that's quite funny. Personally, I think if anyone wanted more reason to disregard furries' opinions on anything other than the basis that they're a furry, you could do well by putting their extremely outlandish political statements side by side with their weirdest fetish art. Nothing kills your credibility faster than "ACAB I FUCKING HATE COPS" right beside a neon dog person getting their asshole reamed.
> 
> Don't worry, the below spoiler does not contain any of the images I mentioned. It's just caps from the telegram preview.
> 
> ...



The mutual he’s taking about is one Louis Gagliardi, a well-documented grifter that pretends to be a poor trans girl on the internet to hide the fact he’s a 600 pound 40 year old deadbeat that lives with his mom and lives off nothing but fast food delivery.


----------



## Red-Hot Copper (Sep 7, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> The Furry Fandom isn’t ALL about sex, but it sure as shit has a hell of a lot to do with sex. And anybody who tries to convince anyone otherwise is just lying to themselves, or is a groomer.


Even the fandom itself just goes "Shut up, y


Corn Flakes said:


> Nothing. This is just a basic dox. Shows how terrible these people are at protecting their own privacy.


How was it obtained? I mean yeah people really don't take much care into keeping themselves private online.


----------



## Sintharia (Sep 7, 2020)

Anderson's Phone said:


> Even the fandom itself just goes "Shut up, y
> 
> How was it obtained? I mean yeah people really don't take much care into keeping themselves private online.


For PepperCoyote? He ships stuff with his personal address as the return. So no, he's not making an effort to keep his address to himself.


----------



## KrabFish (Sep 7, 2020)

titty skeleton said:


> This one in particular is enormous sperg material, holy shit. Spending money to own someone because they thought a black anime dracula would be dumb. Discounting that Blacula is already a real thing, it's pretty incredible the level of spite this guy has. Interesting character study, wonder if this guy's parents didn't love him enough or something.
> View attachment 1575605
> 
> The level of vitriol and concentrated autistic rage in those posts alone makes me wonder if this guy already has a thread, his propensity for chimpouts and his control-freak nature ("I have two windows open and I cache your shit") means he's probably got more meltdowns of this caliber. This guy's more interesting than the regular commie furries cause at least this guy's different, even if it is just another flavor of blackwashing to own the... people who don't see the point?
> ...



There was a thread  a while ago on him but it got deleted or jacked  

He focuses his life around his self-fuck fantasies of meager accomplishments and goes after anyone who casts any shred of reality.


This might explain his clinglyness to his own self destructive socialisim


----------



## Thistle (Sep 7, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> BLM , the statement that 'Black Lives Matter' is something only larpers would disagree with. However, the things associated, primarily ACAB, are something people do not agree with.


Yes, Only LARPers would disagree with the statement, but the Organization is a whole other story once you've done some research on who runs the damn thing, and the kind of ideologies and deeds the higher ups have done.

It's a clever naming strategy.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Sep 7, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Yes, Only LARPers would disagree with the statement, but the Organization is a whole other story once you've done some research on who runs the damn thing, and the kind of ideologies and deeds the higher ups have done.
> 
> It's a clever naming strategy.





			
				The actual Black Lives Matter website said:
			
		

> We are self-reflexive and do the work required to dismantle cisgender privilege and uplift Black trans folk, especially Black trans women who continue to be disproportionately impacted by trans-antagonistic violence.
> 
> We make our spaces family-friendly and enable parents to fully participate with their children. We dismantle the patriarchal practice that requires mothers to work “double shifts” so that they can mother in private even as they participate in public justice work.
> 
> ...





			https://blacklivesmatter.com/what-we-believe/
		



			https://archive.vn/2byZl
		


Plus, did not Black Lives Matter outright admi to being Marxist?








						Black Lives Matter co-founder describes herself as ‘trained Marxist’
					

Black Lives Matter co-founder Patrisse Cullors said in a newly surfaced video from 2015 that she and her fellow organizers are “trained Marxists” – making clear their movement’s ideological f…




					nypost.com
				





			https://archive.vn/q9wFd
		



			https://fee.org/articles/is-black-lives-matter-marxist-no-and-yes/
		



			https://archive.vn/1AHX7


----------



## Thistle (Sep 7, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> https://blacklivesmatter.com/what-we-believe/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forget which one of the important figures was, but last I heard they're living it out in Cuba because they're wanted for murder in the US, is also a Marxist.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 7, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> I forget which one of the important figures was, but last I heard they're living it out in Cuba because they're wanted for murder in the US, is also a Marxist.


I don't know about BLM leaders specifically, but there's always Assata Shakur?


----------



## KrabFish (Sep 7, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Yes, Only LARPers would disagree with the statement, but the Organization is a whole other story once you've done some research on who runs the damn thing, and the kind of ideologies and deeds the higher ups have done.
> 
> It's a clever naming strategy.



Basically rename "criminals" to "blacks" in BlackLivesMatters ...


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 7, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Yes, Only LARPers would disagree with the statement, but the Organization is a whole other story once you've done some research on who runs the damn thing, and the kind of ideologies and deeds the higher ups have done.
> 
> It's a clever naming strategy.



In current year people are so fucking dumb that if you just name a corrupt, incompetent organization a name they agree with, they'll think it must actually stand for that shit.


----------



## Jolly Copulation (Sep 7, 2020)

KrabFish said:


> Basically rename "criminals" to "blacks" in BlackLivesMatters ...


Off topic, Athena why does your fursuit look like a bootleg version of winfox's suit with a bigger forehead? Was winfox the inspiration?

On topic, it's easy to mask ill-intent under a good-cause. In this case, they know they can call anyone who opposes looting and rioting racist for being against BLM because they are synonymous with each other. Now the less savory elements are weaponizing that black outrage as a convenient shield against criticism when shit goes too far.


----------



## Red-Hot Copper (Sep 7, 2020)

Sintharia said:


> For PepperCoyote? He ships stuff with his personal address as the return. So no, he's not making an effort to keep his address to himself.


I've known furries who either use their home address or a P.O Box. Although most furries don't piss people off to the point that they would need to worry about getting doxed. Something PepperCoyote never really realized. Like he thinks being a gross asshole to his fans and those around him wont bite him in the ass later on.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Sep 7, 2020)

This video: 'Though being transphobic does not mak economic sense, especially in a furry community, that document of "evidence" is mainly hearsay. Lupis could hav easily told her side of the story, but she had to make her video a sermon. Also, I merely suspec that Lupis was forced into being a Christian, given that her parents are handling her social media in her place now and how Lupis converted when she was in a dark place.
Also, GOD HATES ME BECAUSE I AM GAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'

The document he mentioned: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xTIqQS4knsxu2_e3NZdVioLpxkRcV8t9MmdSPMpECyA/edit#


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 7, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> This video: 'Though being transphobic does not mak economic sense, especially in a furry community, that document of "evidence" is mainly hearsay. Lupis could hav easily told her side of the story, but she had to make her video a sermon. Also, I merely suspec that Lupis was forced into being a Christian, given that her parents are handling her social media in her place now and how Lupis converted when she was in a dark place.
> Also, GOD HATES ME BECAUSE I AM GAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'
> 
> The document he mentioned: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xTIqQS4knsxu2_e3NZdVioLpxkRcV8t9MmdSPMpECyA/edit#


Yet again, furries are a bunch of petty fucks. They're not going to drop it until she begs for their forgiveness and posts a video of herself sucking on girldick, are they?


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Sep 7, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> This video: 'Though being transphobic does not mak economic sense, especially in a furry community, that document of "evidence" is mainly hearsay. Lupis could hav easily told her side of the story, but she had to make her video a sermon. Also, I merely suspec that Lupis was forced into being a Christian, given that her parents are handling her social media in her place now and how Lupis converted when she was in a dark place.
> Also, GOD HATES ME BECAUSE I AM GAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'
> 
> The document he mentioned: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xTIqQS4knsxu2_e3NZdVioLpxkRcV8t9MmdSPMpECyA/edit#


Oh that's Spoctor, he had a spat about being a pedophile a year or two ago after the victim pulled a gayops on him. He was 17 when he was hitting on a 13 year old and had nudes of her on his hard drive but was proclaimed to be the victim in the end when all the voices defending him knew he had child porn.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 8, 2020)

GayDemiBoy said:


> Oh that's Spoctor, he had a spat about being a pedophile a year or two ago after the victim pulled a gayops on him. He was 17 when he was hitting on a 13 year old and had nudes of her on his hard drive but was proclaimed to be the victim in the end when all the voices defending him knew he had child porn.


So it's just like GlitchDoesSass and his victim, ClovisMint.


----------



## Pizdec (Sep 8, 2020)

I want an ipad and a pen to use for drawing, would anyone be willing to be suckered in to trading one for shit I probably will never do?

edit: I found the retard.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 8, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> View attachment 1579592
> 
> I want an ipad and a pen to use for drawing, would anyone be willing to be suckered in to trading one for shit I probably will never do?
> 
> ...



Imagine needing an expensive ass tablet to draw when you could literally just by a Samsung Galaxy Tab S6 Lite for 275 on amazon (*and it comes with the fucking pen, and has Clip Studio on the Galaxy Store*)


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Sep 8, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Imagine needing an expensive ass tablet to draw when you could literally just by a Samsung Galaxy Tab S6 Lite for 275 on amazon (*and it comes with the fucking pen, and has Clip Studio on the Galaxy Store*)


Imagine being the moron who decided to trade the expensive tablet for the possibility of art.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 8, 2020)

GayDemiBoy said:


> Imagine being the moron who decided to trade the expensive tablet for the possibility of art.


The possibility of incestuous cub-bestiality.


----------



## palmtreesalad (Sep 8, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> This video: 'Though being transphobic does not mak economic sense, especially in a furry community, that document of "evidence" is mainly hearsay. Lupis could hav easily told her side of the story, but she had to make her video a sermon. Also, I merely suspec that Lupis was forced into being a Christian, given that her parents are handling her social media in her place now and how Lupis converted when she was in a dark place.
> Also, GOD HATES ME BECAUSE I AM GAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'
> 
> The document he mentioned: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xTIqQS4knsxu2_e3NZdVioLpxkRcV8t9MmdSPMpECyA/edit#



I like how under the "enabling pedophilia" section, it admits that one user Lupis supposedly enabled wasn't even a pedophile anyway. 

Also the cultural appropriation proof is fucking hilarious. They're just colorful dogs with feathers and arrows in their fur lmao. I'm surprised furries haven't dropped this already, people have been called out for worse and they're forgotten in a week.


----------



## Claude Speed (Sep 8, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> View attachment 1579592
> 
> I want an ipad and a pen to use for drawing, would anyone be willing to be suckered in to trading one for shit I probably will never do?
> 
> ...


Hey I want a free iPad too. 
*jewishtricks.mp4*


----------



## billydero (Sep 8, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> View attachment 1579592
> 
> I want an ipad and a pen to use for drawing, would anyone be willing to be suckered in to trading one for shit I probably will never do?
> 
> ...



someone I know, who is familiar with this fandom, consistently refers to the furries as “snake oil salesmen.” Probably one of the best and most apt description I’ve ever heard.

although if you get into a detailed conversation with them, they usually will clarify that by saying that it is a “fandom of sociopaths“. Also a very apt description.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 8, 2020)

billydero said:


> someone I know, who is familiar with this fandom, consistently refers to the furries as “snake oil salesmen.”


More like snake cum salesmen.


----------



## YayLasagna (Sep 8, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> It started with Furry Life Online hosting a poll on whether they should make NSFW feral art. There's a generally even split of furries taking both sides, but all the secret-zoophiles are either staying silent or backing the "feral porn is fine" stance.
> 
> I've been keeping tabs and building archives on a few. Sparx_x_x, who had a SWAT raid done on her home because her roommate / partner / EX was a pedophile trying to groom kids, came out in favor of feral porn because "it's my sparkledog and she can have a dick bigger than a human's if I want".


The only thing I've ever noticed furries are more loudly split on is the cub shit. I'm still sometimes scratching my head when the argue over the feral shit cause you're a fucking furry, you're already halfway there why you acting like you have a moral high ground?

I checked that site out. Jesus fuck I hate their layout.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 8, 2020)

YayLasagna said:


> The only thing I've ever noticed furries are more loudly split on is the cub shit. I'm still sometimes scratching my head when the argue over the feral shit cause you're a fucking furry, you're already halfway there why you acting like you have a moral high ground?



To play devil’s advocate I guess it could be said that it’s along the same lines as BDSM. Yeah you’re half way to tying somebody up and raping them but it’s the nuance of consent and setting boundaries and respecting them that differentiates bondage kinks from criminal acts. Furries trying to oust feral shit is at the very least trying to set standards for their weird kink with a line drawn at “we’re jacking off to humanoid animals and fur suits, not blatant zoophilia drawings and family pets”.

Maybe I’m just giving them too much credit but I’ve never been a fan of the “you’re already half way there might as well go all the way” argument.

Doesn’t change the fact that they’re degenerate freaks but it’s nice to see at least some vague attempt at implementing standards every once in a while whenever critical mass is achieved and furries begin to have a tiny glimpse of what could be considered self awareness.

It’s a shame it never fucking works because for every self aware furry there’s several dozen puppyfuckers, half of which are in positions of influence


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 8, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> It’s a shame it never fucking works because for every self aware furry there’s several dozen puppyfuckers, half most of which are in positions of influence


Most of which. Dragoneer's habit of protecting, even promoting, dogfuckers just as one example.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 8, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> It’s a shame it never fucking works because for every self aware furry there’s several dozen puppyfuckers, half of which are in positions of influence


There's something interesting about how furries like to claim they're progressive and anti-establishment, yet their community has _such_ a well-entrenched political class it's an establishment in and of itself. You have creeps, grifters, pedos, dogfuckers and dogfucker-adjacents in influential positions in the fandom for over ten years, despite periodic call-outs, evidence leaks and even full-on police investigations and/or convictions, all because they keep covering up for one another.

Our political parties _wish_ they could protect their seedy underbelly so cheaply.


----------



## Kane Lives (Sep 9, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> There's something interesting about how furries like to claim they're progressive and anti-establishment, yet their community has _such_ a well-entrenched political class it's an establishment in and of itself. You have creeps, grifters, pedos, dogfuckers and dogfucker-adjacents in influential positions in the fandom for over ten years, despite periodic call-outs, evidence leaks and even full-on police investigations and/or convictions, all because they keep covering up for one another.
> 
> Our political parties _wish_ they could protect their seedy underbelly so cheaply.


To play the devil's advocate, I'd argue that it's not hard to protect the entrenched class in the furry "fandom". Especially when furries start from a morally compromised position to begin with, and more likely than not, maladjusted socially that is more than easy to manipulate or deflect. Politicians, furries do not make.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 9, 2020)

Kane Lives said:


> To play the devil's advocate, I'd argue that it's not hard to protect the entrenched class in the furry "fandom". Especially when furries start from a morally compromised position to begin with, and more likely than not, maladjusted socially that is more than easy to manipulate or deflect. Politicians, furries do not make.


It really tells you something about how fucked up their fandom is, doesn't it?


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Sep 9, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Most of which. Dragoneer's habit of protecting, even promoting, dogfuckers just as one example.



Remember when FA made a policy about banning actual real-life dogfuckers, then Barkwoof got her account hacked by an angry ex who posted a journal linking a video where she tried to fuck her dog (with no success) and then Chase (another dogfucker) just came in and deleted everything and nobody spoke about it anymore?

'cause I remember.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Sep 9, 2020)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Chase (another dogfucker) just came in and deleted everything and nobody spoke about it anymore?


and now Chase is back at being an admin, despite saying that zoophilia isn't that bad?


----------



## YayLasagna (Sep 9, 2020)

"Yeah my dog has anal fissures that have gone septic but it's fiiiiiiinnnneeeee."


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 9, 2020)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Remember when FA made a policy about banning actual real-life dogfuckers, then Barkwoof got her account hacked by an angry ex who posted a journal linking a video where she tried to fuck her dog (with no success) and then Chase (another dogfucker) just came in and deleted everything and nobody spoke about it anymore?
> 
> 'cause I remember.


Pepperidge farm remembers.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Sep 9, 2020)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Remember when FA made a policy about banning actual real-life dogfuckers, then Barkwoof got her account hacked by an angry ex who posted a journal linking a video where she tried to fuck her dog (with no success) and then Chase (another dogfucker) just came in and deleted everything and nobody spoke about it anymore?
> 
> 'cause I remember.


Don't suppose there's an archive of the journal?
Or even the FA account
Is she still active?


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 9, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Don't suppose there's an archive of the journal?
> Or even the FA account
> Is she still active?


Seconded. I would fucking love to know about this.

Edit: She moved to InkBunny because it doesn't have draconian restrictions on how sheath = mature for ferals. That's literally her problem with FA. She's such a fucking dogfucker.


----------



## alternaive66 (Sep 9, 2020)

Wow! You know this post (https://kiwifarms.net/threads/furry-fandom-and-drama-general.1102/post-4350869)? Well, let me clarify why you are wrong:
First, the proceeding against DHS was in relation to a request for status (from originally diplomatic channels (“consulate”)) and for freedom of information approval from the previous agencies. My requests were also for information that may be subject to restrictions by intelligence law in the US. The other information I requested was because of a reason to believe at the time of child trafficking done by child protection agencies. This was theorized by several advocates in Ontario. I also don’t have a criminal record and the charge that I was tried for was dropped by the prosecutor.
Second, I brought a claim against my former group homes, which the only pursuant issues which my mother consented to being a plaintiff on, were against a children’s aid society (CPS) for breach of child protection laws.
Third, my LinkedIn articles are based on what I decide to write. I don’t expect people to believe everything they read. Also, most articles are law or arts industry related.
*But what does not fact-checking and spreading rumours do exactly? NOTHING!*
You all are being fucking morons!


----------



## Ledian (Sep 10, 2020)

alternaive66 said:


> Wow! You know this post (https://kiwifarms.net/threads/furry-fandom-and-drama-general.1102/post-4350869)? Well, let me clarify why you are wrong:
> First, the proceeding against DHS was in relation to a request for status (from originally diplomatic channels (“consulate”)) and for freedom of information approval from the previous agencies. My requests were also for information that may be subject to restrictions by intelligence law in the US. The other information I requested was because of a reason to believe at the time of child trafficking done by child protection agencies. This was theorized by several advocates in Ontario. I also don’t have a criminal record and the charge that I was tried for was dropped by the prosecutor.
> Second, I brought a claim against my former group homes, which the only pursuant issues which my mother consented to being a plaintiff on, were against a children’s aid society (CPS) for breach of child protection laws.
> Third, my LinkedIn articles are based on what I decide to write. I don’t expect people to believe everything they read. Also, most articles are law or arts industry related.
> ...


First you linked that post incorrectly, that's impressive.
Second, considering that was more than a year and a half ago, why would you bring it back up to try and debunk it? No one remembered all that info and it's been a year and half. 
Third, were you just googling your name, say that post, and just_ had_ to do something about it?


----------



## alternaive66 (Sep 10, 2020)

KiwiLedian said:


> First you linked that post incorrectly, that's impressive.
> Second, considering that was more than a year and a half ago, why would you bring it back up to try and debunk it? No one remembered all that info and it's been a year and half.
> Third, were you just googling your name, say that post, and just_ had_ to do something about it?



Out of curiousity and second, I didn’t know it was here. Oops! Also, I copied the link from the relevant post. If it’s incorrect, sorry!


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 10, 2020)

alternaive66 said:


> Out of curiousity and second, I didn’t know it was here. Oops! Also, I copied the link from the relevant post. If it’s incorrect, sorry!


Who the fuck are you


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 10, 2020)

alternaive66 said:


> Wow! You know this post (https://kiwifarms.net/threads/furry-fandom-and-drama-general.1102/post-4350869)? Well, let me clarify why you are wrong:
> First, the proceeding against DHS was in relation to a request for status (from originally diplomatic channels (“consulate”)) and for freedom of information approval from the previous agencies. My requests were also for information that may be subject to restrictions by intelligence law in the US. The other information I requested was because of a reason to believe at the time of child trafficking done by child protection agencies. This was theorized by several advocates in Ontario. I also don’t have a criminal record and the charge that I was tried for was dropped by the prosecutor.
> Second, I brought a claim against my former group homes, which the only pursuant issues which my mother consented to being a plaintiff on, were against a children’s aid society (CPS) for breach of child protection laws.
> Third, my LinkedIn articles are based on what I decide to write. I don’t expect people to believe everything they read. Also, most articles are law or arts industry related.
> ...



I’d tell you to kill yourself but I want to see where this goes.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Sep 10, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Don't suppose there's an archive of the journal?
> Or even the FA account
> Is she still active?



It happened like ten years ago and that was before I started screencapping everything.

So, no, sorry.


----------



## Great Dane (Sep 10, 2020)

https://twitter.com/alextheligre/status/1303951669500227584
		



			https://archive.md/eWSyc


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Sep 10, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> View attachment 1585113
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/alextheligre/status/1303951669500227584
> ...



Oh this dude is BEGGING for a thread


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 10, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> View attachment 1585113
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/alextheligre/status/1303951669500227584
> ...


I'm sure the FBI is just champing at the bit to have the farms taken offline.

Oh. Hello, glowies!


----------



## granyonyi stakan (Sep 10, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I'm sure the FBI is just champing at the bit to have the farms taken offline.
> 
> Oh. Hello, glowies!


i've heard outside pressure has caused the FBI to assign an entire floor to curbing the threat to national security that is KiwiFarms and joshua moon.


----------



## Neko GF (Sep 10, 2020)

granyonyi stakan said:


> i've heard outside pressure has caused the FBI to assign an entire floor to curbing the threat to national security that is KiwiFarms and joshua moon.


Our mean words about trannies, furries, and fatties are obviously the biggest threat to the US!


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Sep 10, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> View attachment 1585113



well probably not tagging the FBI on twitter


----------



## Immortal Technique (Sep 10, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> View attachment 1585113
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/alextheligre/status/1303951669500227584
> ...


This tweet made me laugh, so I had to track down to see why he is so upset. William MacLeod:


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/furry-fandom-and-drama-general.1102/post-4350869
		


The post is from 2019. Will must've googled his name.


----------



## BOONES (Sep 10, 2020)

I Hate Furrys. All they do is watch porn then complain to their friends on video games. Specifically warframe, every furry plays warframe.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 10, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I'm sure the FBI is just champing at the bit to have the farms taken offline.
> 
> Oh. Hello, glowies!


I'LL HaVe YoU REPORTED To ThE CybEr PoliCE!!!


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 10, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> View attachment 1585113
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/alextheligre/status/1303951669500227584
> ...


can't wait for Null to get this guy's handwritten nastygram

that's going to be pretty funny


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 10, 2020)

eternal dog mongler said:


> It happened like ten years ago and that was before I started screencapping everything.
> 
> So, no, sorry.


possibility it would be archived or part of yiffyleaks?

wait where the fuck is my edit function? oh well.  doublepost it is.


----------



## Jolyne THICCujoh (Sep 10, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> View attachment 1585113
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/alextheligre/status/1303951669500227584
> ...


Literally who is this dude?


----------



## AssRock (Sep 10, 2020)

Jolyne-but-thicc said:


> Literally who is this dude?



Just someone doing an ego search and thinking that they're somehow important because someone listed them as a personal cow.

Either way, I look forward to the inevitable takedown notice and Null's based reply telling them to fuck off.


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Sep 10, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> View attachment 1585113
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/alextheligre/status/1303951669500227584
> ...



Why is it always the whitest motherfuckers in the room who claim they're indigenous?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 10, 2020)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> Why is it always the whitest motherfuckers in the room who claim they're indigenous?
> 
> View attachment 1585811


Because 1/16th native blood will buy you a lot of goodwill among SJWs.


----------



## Neko GF (Sep 10, 2020)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> Why is it always the whitest motherfuckers in the room who claim they're indigenous?
> 
> View attachment 1585811


Because they want racial/ ethnic minority oppression points.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 10, 2020)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> Why is it always the whitest motherfuckers in the room who claim they're indigenous?
> 
> View attachment 1585811


certified 1/64th Cherokee pee-oh-see coming through


----------



## Thistle (Sep 10, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> Because they want racial/ ethnic minority oppression points.



Not that it works anyway, See: Occupy Wallstreet & Tim Pool trying to get into White and pee-oh-sea Caucuses. Not white enough, but also not pea-oh-see enough.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 10, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> possibility it would be archived or part of yiffyleaks?
> 
> wait where the fuck is my edit function? oh well.  doublepost it is.


If you can get yiffyleaks to pull anything up, go ahead and try.

But no, no possibility. There is the "reports" and "admin actions" file from some years ago, though. Not sure where to get a copy of it, but that might have mention of it.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 10, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Not that it works anyway, See: Occupy Wallstreet & Tim Pool trying to get into White and pee-oh-sea Caucuses. Not white enough, but also not pea-oh-see enough.


Nah, he made the mistake of thinking Asians are POC. They're POC-lite: only POC when there aren't other 1/16th Comanches or literally any other minority in the area.


----------



## YayLasagna (Sep 10, 2020)

Interesting choice of lipstick, but personally I would've gone with Coral Blue #3.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 10, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Nah, he made the mistake of thinking Asians are POC. They're POC-lite: only POC when there aren't other 1/16th Comanches or literally any other minority in the area.


Even though this is getting off-topic I do still have to agree with the notion that repealing civil rights law now could cause problems for those of 'mixed race'. But then again... It's clear who the actual racists are at this point.


----------



## YayLasagna (Sep 10, 2020)

I just realized





Why does this tardlet think the FBI is going to give a shit?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 10, 2020)

YayLasagna said:


> I just realized
> 
> View attachment 1586348
> 
> Why does this tardlet think the FBI is going to give a shit?


You know, I could make a really mean joke about Canada... but I'm good friends with a bunch of Canadians and so I'm just gonna say: maybe he thinks with America being the World Police he can just come to our police and tell them he wants to see their manager or something.

Seriously, look at that makeup. That's a He-Karen if I ever seen one.


----------



## Neko GF (Sep 10, 2020)

An update on Ketu Albrecht, the tranny furry who owned Kiwi Farms: 



https://twitter.com/FoxWithGuitar/status/1304193249565962241 (Archive)


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 10, 2020)

YayLasagna said:


> View attachment 1586288
> 
> Interesting choice of lipstick, but personally I would've gone with Coral Blue #3.
> 
> View attachment 1586291


very cool something else to haunt my nightmares tonight


Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> An update on Ketu Albrecht, the tranny furry who owned Kiwi Farms:
> View attachment 1586414
> https://twitter.com/FoxWithGuitar/status/1304193249565962241 (Archive)


seriously what the fuck is it with furries and shit money management


----------



## Ledian (Sep 10, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> very cool something else to haunt my nightmares tonight
> 
> seriously what the fuck is it with furries and shit money management


It's endemic with the newer generations, there's a lot less education on finance these days; to the point where basic banking is a mystery to some. It's worse for furries though because they're very likely to impulse buy commissions, YCHs, and other random crap. None of which are cheap mind you, I regularly see commissions for the price of a good dinner date and that's for basic tier lineart and coloring.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 10, 2020)

The floodgates have been reopened on FurryLife.Online , guess they wanted to wait a week for things to 'blow over' while venthas was keeled over inside a hospital.







			https://archive.vn/v9HGb


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 10, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> An update on Ketu Albrecht, the tranny furry who owned Kiwi Farms:
> View attachment 1586414
> https://twitter.com/FoxWithGuitar/status/1304193249565962241 (Archive)


How do you wake up to see your bank account overdrawn? Bitch, unless you sleepwalk your way into Amazon, you were _perfectly_ conscious about your expenses when you made them.

Furries can't handle money, news at 11.



Damn Furfag said:


> The floodgates have been reopened on FurryLife.Online , guess they wanted to wait a week for things to 'blow over.'
> 
> View attachment 1586428
> 
> ...


So... how 120% free of Nazis do they claim to be now?


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 10, 2020)

KiwiLedian said:


> It's endemic with the newer generations, there's a lot less education on finance these days; to the point where basic banking is a mystery to some. It's worse for furries though because they're very likely to impulse buy commissions, YCHs, and other random crap. None of which are cheap mind you, I regularly see commissions for the price of a good dinner date and that's for basic tier lineart and coloring.


I never understood why more of them don’t purchase animation cels instead, for a little more money you get something that tends to increase in value and can be sold if your in a tight spot.  
Oh wait, I guess if it’s not a shitty sparkle dog OC they aren’t interested, nevermind.


----------



## Ledian (Sep 10, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> I never understood why more of them don’t purchase animation cels instead, for a little more money you get something that tends to increase in value and can be sold if your in a tight spot.
> Oh wait, I guess if it’s not a shitty sparkle dog OC they aren’t interested, nevermind.


Don't bother asking people who don't know how to manage finances correctly to invest their money in a better way, that's a tall order on its own. They'll invest in colorful adopts and fursuits but nothing substantial and/or with proper value outside the community.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 10, 2020)

KiwiLedian said:


> Don't bother asking people who don't know how to manage finances correctly to invest their money in a better way, that's a tall order on its own. They'll invest in colorful adopts and fursuits but nothing substantial and/or with proper value outside the community.


Some furries seem to think that their adopts are actually an "investment". Every now and then you see someone going through financial dire straits and "selling off" the pixels they bought online from an artist who made 27 other versions of the same character with differently garish color schemes.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 10, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Some furries seem to think that their adopts are actually an "investment". Every now and then you see someone going through financial dire straits and "selling off" the pixels they bought online from an artist who made 27 other versions of the same character with differently garish color schemes.


Meanwhile you can simply "procure" their palletes and make your own.


----------



## YayLasagna (Sep 10, 2020)

I'm not ashamed to admit I needed parental help with my taxes last year. They literally do NOT teach you this in schools. What's ironic is there was a class I wanted to take in high school school that would've taught me handling finances, and then it got trashed due to a budget cut. The American Education system is a fully necrotic corpse.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 10, 2020)

YayLasagna said:


> I'm not ashamed to admit I needed parental help with my taxes last year. They literally do NOT teach you this in schools. What's ironic is there was a class I wanted to take in high school school that would've taught me handling finances, and then it got trashed due to a budget cut. The American Education system is a fully necrotic corpse.


Agreed. Our education system really needs to teach more useful real-world skills. And I hope you've learned how to do it yourself for next time. I know I needed help for the first two of years I had to do my own taxes (mostly because I forgot most of the first year by the time the next tax season rolled up, too much tequila), but the mere ability to learn how to improve one's own life puts us all head and shoulders above the average basement/furry commune-dwelling furfag.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 10, 2020)

YayLasagna said:


> I'm not ashamed to admit I needed parental help with my taxes last year. They literally do NOT teach you this in schools. What's ironic is there was a class I wanted to take in high school school that would've taught me handling finances, and then it got trashed due to a budget cut. The American Education system is a fully necrotic corpse.


Public schooling is a joke in terms of building ACTUALLY USEFUL life skills.  I kind of cheated a bit, my mother used to be a CPA and I picked up enough of the basics from her to not be a complete fuckup re: finance and taxes.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 10, 2020)

YayLasagna said:


> I'm not ashamed to admit I needed parental help with my taxes last year. They literally do NOT teach you this in schools. What's ironic is there was a class I wanted to take in high school school that would've taught me handling finances, and then it got trashed due to a budget cut. The American Education system is a fully necrotic corpse.



Can confirm that american schools suck at teaching one of the import important things needed to function as an adult, In fact they eventually brought it back and mandated all freshman students take an economics class in order to graduate after my class graduated.

Had to learn all that shit myself too, shit even my CPA retired. Gonna miss that lad.


----------



## YayLasagna (Sep 10, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Agreed. Our education system really needs to teach more useful real-world skills. And I hope you've learned how to do it yourself for next time. I know I needed help for the first two of years I had to do my own taxes (mostly because I forgot most of the first year by the time the next tax season rolled up, too much tequila), but the mere ability to learn how to improve one's own life puts us all head and shoulders above the average basement/furry commune-dwelling furfag.


Ha, I was actually talking with someone about what KiwiLedian said and I actually found a site that neatly explains it all. https://www.policygenius.com/taxes/how-to-file-taxes/


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Sep 10, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> You know, I could make a really mean joke about Canada... but I'm good friends with a bunch of Canans and so I'm just gonna say: maybe he thinks with America being the World Police he can just come to our police and tell them he wants to see their manager or something.
> 
> Seriously, look at that makeup. That's a He-Karen if I ever seen one.


I'll have you know that that is the makeup of an "ARTIST".



Spoiler: It's..."art"?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 10, 2020)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> I'll have you know that that is the makeup of an "ARTIST".
> 
> View attachment 1586489


Fucking hell. I don't know whether or not to tell you to spoiler it. I can barely tell what the fuck is going on there.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 10, 2020)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> I'll have you know that that is the makeup of an "ARTIST".
> 
> View attachment 1586489



Must be a "post-modern" artist.



Corn Flakes said:


> Fucking hell. I don't know whether or not to tell you to spoiler it. I can barely tell what the fuck is going on there.



That sir is a horsecock... [jizzing? | pissing?] on a fox?

Yep, up you go on the fridge, son.


----------



## YayLasagna (Sep 10, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Maybe I’m just giving them too much credit but I’ve never been a fan of the “you’re already half way there might as well go all the way” argument.


Bit off topic but I meant to respond to this. I was more talking about it from the fact that most normal people are going to see anthro and feral as one and the same, I never meant to imply the "going all the way and making the family dog walk funny."


Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> I'll have you know that that is the makeup of an "ARTIST".
> 
> View attachment 1586489


Why does this remind me of


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Sep 10, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Fucking hell. I don't know whether or not to tell you to spoiler it. I can barely tell what the fuck is going on there.



Spoiler added to be nicer to poor unsuspecting farmers.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 10, 2020)

YayLasagna said:


> Bit off topic but I meant to respond to this. I was more talking about it from the fact that most normal people are going to see anthro and feral as one and the same, I never meant to imply the "going all the way and making the family dog walk funny."
> 
> Why does this remind me of
> View attachment 1586501


BELONGS IN THE TRASH.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 10, 2020)

YayLasagna said:


> Bit off topic but I meant to respond to this. I was more talking about it from the fact that most normal people are going to see anthro and feral as one and the same, I never meant to imply the "going all the way and making the family dog walk funny."
> 
> Why does this remind me of
> View attachment 1586501




Yeah, reminiscent for sure, though i'll take "bold and brash" and hang it up in the house over whatever the fuck we just saw.



> "I call it bold and brash"
> 
> "More like belongs in the trash"


----------



## Ledian (Sep 10, 2020)

YayLasagna said:


> Ha, I was actually talking with someone about what KiwiLedian said and I actually found a site that neatly explains it all. https://www.policygenius.com/taxes/how-to-file-taxes/


Here's some investing advice to go along with that: https://www.investopedia.com/articles/00/082100.asp
Not a guaranteed profit but investing is better than having money sit in a savings account doing nothing.



Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> I'll have you know that that is the makeup of an "ARTIST".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Abstract, disgusting, and horrifying. What a trifecta.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 10, 2020)

KiwiLedian said:


> Abstract, disgusting, and horrifying. What a trifecta.


You say "abstract", but I'm pretty sure the guy had a very representational idea in mind when he started "drawing". It's just he's shit.


----------



## YayLasagna (Sep 10, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> You say "abstract", but I'm pretty sure the guy had a very representational idea in mind when he started "drawing". It's just he's shit.


It's an abstract kind of piss.


----------



## Ledian (Sep 10, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> You say "abstract", but I'm pretty sure the guy had a very representational idea in mind when he started "drawing". It's just he's shit.


When I say abstract, that's not meant in kind terms. Post-modernist styles of art are horseshit for the most part.
Just like that drawing, which involves horses and is shit.


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Sep 10, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Must be a "post-modern" artist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a deep fucking dive through his account and then I hit that atrocity (oh, there were actually many more too) and that seemed like a sign to call it a night and start drinking myself to sleep.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 10, 2020)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> It was a deep fucking dive through his account and then I hit that atrocity (oh, there were actually many more too) and that seemed like a sign to call it a night and start drinking myself to sleep.


Shit, it's more terrifying that what graced the freakshow art thread in the past day in some respects.


----------



## Professional Lurker (Sep 10, 2020)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> I'll have you know that that is the makeup of an "ARTIST".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair, this thing accurately represents the quality of the furry fandom, so at least he got that right


----------



## Rukario (Sep 10, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> The floodgates have been reopened on FurryLife.Online , guess they wanted to wait a week for things to 'blow over' while venthas was keeled over inside a hospital.
> 
> View attachment 1586428
> 
> ...


Furaffinity underwent a server migration the past day or two, so I wonder if FurryLife.Online planned to jump on the potential opportunity of FA fucking up.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 10, 2020)

Rukario said:


> Furaffinity underwent a server migration the past day or two, so I wonder if FurryLife.Online planned to jump on the potential opportunity of FA fucking up.



And yet i swear i saw something about people complaining the server was down, even though it was a planned migration.

Then again, they aren't known for any IT knowledge.


----------



## Mikoyan (Sep 10, 2020)

Rukario said:


> Furaffinity underwent a server migration the past day or two, so I wonder if FurryLife.Online planned to jump on the potential opportunity of FA fucking up.



It's the same story every time. "Quick, FA's down, get our site up and they'll HAVE to use it!"

When FA was down for six weeks and Weasyl still failed to launch, that was the last time anyone sane thought it would work.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 10, 2020)

Broadwing said:


> It's the same story every time. "Quick, FA's down, get our site up and they'll HAVE to use it!"
> 
> When FA was down for six weeks and Weasyl still failed to launch, that was the last time anyone sane thought it would work.


well, sane people are in very short supply in the fandom

Weasyl was shit for a lot of other reasons.  FurryNetwork was basically a stillbirth.  InkBunny basically ate shit after the FA Cub Exodus.  In a way Dragoneer is almost like a furry DSP.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 10, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> well, sane people are in very short supply in the fandom
> 
> Weasyl was shit for a lot of other reasons.  FurryNetwork was basically a stillbirth.  InkBunny basically ate shit after the FA Cub Exodus.  In a way Dragoneer is almost like a furry DSP.



Everyone just goes back to twitter, facebook, telegram, or discord.


----------



## Ponchik (Sep 10, 2020)

Rukario said:


> Furaffinity underwent a server migration the past day or two, so I wonder if FurryLife.Online planned to jump on the potential opportunity of FA fucking up.


it's funny because i think this is the first time in centuries that dragoneer's managed to pull off some form of maintenance without bricking the entire fucking site for hours


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 10, 2020)

Ponchik said:


> it's funny because i think this is the first time in centuries that dragoneer's managed to pull off some form of maintenance without bricking the entire fucking site for hours


I hadn't checked FA in a few weeks so I didn't even know they had done a server migration. I usually know about it because of everybody swearing at Dragoneer on twitter that he broke the website again.


----------



## Rozzy (Sep 11, 2020)

Furry Elementary School
					

Brief overview of academic programs and learning environments that promote student growth and success at Furry Elementary School.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Rat Lord (Sep 11, 2020)

I've been wondering, do you guys think Dragoneer decided to push the server migration because FLO was actually looking like a promising successor (minus the lefties eating eachother alive over there) and felt threatened? From what I've been observing, a lot of users are actually packing up and going through with a site jump.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 11, 2020)

Rat Lord said:


> I've been wondering, do you guys think Dragoneer decided to push the server migration because FLO was actually looking like a promising successor (minus the lefties eating eachother alive over there) and felt threatened? From what I've been observing, a lot of users are actually packing up and going through with a site jump.


If he was, that was some serious 4D chess on his part. From what I'm reading up, what migration sounds like it got the guys at FLO to try to hurry up and open their website before it was completely ready.

I don't believe he even cared about FLO, though. Dragoneer knows he's got by far the largest platform, he doesn't need to worry about competition unless they come up with content FA can't provide. Since FA is basically as "open" with their furry degeneracy as a website _can_ be without being blacklisted by credit card companies, and furries have been using twitter for their social interactions (meaning any "social" furry site like FurryNetwork is also doomed to fail), he's in no danger of that happening.


----------



## Rat Lord (Sep 11, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> If he was, that was some serious 4D chess on his part. From what I'm reading up, what migration sounds like it got the guys at FLO to try to hurry up and open their website before it was completely ready.
> 
> I don't believe he even cared about FLO, though. Dragoneer knows he's got by far the largest platform, he doesn't need to worry about competition unless they come up with content FA can't provide. Since FA is basically as "open" with their furry degeneracy as a website _can_ be without being blacklisted by credit card companies, and furries have been using twitter for their social interactions (meaning any "social" furry site like FurryNetwork is also doomed to fail), he's in no danger of that happening.


Yeah you're probably right. I suppose I long to see some site actually take FA head on, as FA is utter garbage in every single way a site can be from coding to interface to the admin team in general.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Sep 11, 2020)

Broadwing said:


> It's the same story every time. "Quick, FA's down, get our site up and they'll HAVE to use it!"
> 
> When FA was down for six weeks and Weasyl still failed to launch, that was the last time anyone sane thought it would work.


Each time FA dies a little, a new site appears and B-tier artists try to make it "their" platform. Weasyl is still dominated by the same 4-5 nobodies but they're probably gaining more traffic from it than they would on FA.


----------



## YayLasagna (Sep 11, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> And yet i swear i saw something about people complaining the server was down, even though it was a planned migration.
> 
> Then again, they aren't known for any IT knowledge.


It was definitely unstable post mitigation yesterday. It had trouble loading thumbnails and would intermittently 502 for a minute or so before going back to normal. It seems to have stabilized since.
Edit: It's still shitting itself lol


----------



## Neko GF (Sep 11, 2020)

https://twitter.com/Sparx_x_x/status/1304486162216546304 (Archive)

I'm putting a bounty of a six-pack of coke zero on this guy. In order to get it, you have to kill this guy in Minecraft.


----------



## Claude Speed (Sep 11, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> View attachment 1588921
> https://twitter.com/Sparx_x_x/status/1304486162216546304 (Archive)
> 
> I'm putting a bounty of a six-pack of coke zero. In order to get it, you have to kill this guy in Minecraft.


It is true though. When you're a commiefag, you start seeing normal people as "fascists".


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 11, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> View attachment 1588921
> https://twitter.com/Sparx_x_x/status/1304486162216546304 (Archive)
> 
> I'm putting a bounty of a six-pack of coke zero on this guy. In order to get it, you have to kill this guy in Minecraft.



The closest thing to a bounty that’s been put on furries was when alt-furry spergs talked about trying to pool money to hire a hit man to go after Deo and we dox those types of furfags too, you’re not special, just exceptional


----------



## Lion (Sep 11, 2020)

i love when they forgot that they used to call themselves furfags.

edit: the fandom as a whole not this cow


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 11, 2020)

★ Lion ★ said:


> i love when they forgot that they used to call themselves furfags.
> 
> edit: the fandom as a whole not this cow


It's usually the other way around, isn't it? A group "reclaims" an insult thrown at them and makes it theirs. See: black people and "nigga". Furries went in the opposite direction: a lot of them they started out as furfags, but now it's a horrifying insult and they can't call themselves that anymore.


----------



## omori (Sep 11, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> View attachment 1588921
> https://twitter.com/Sparx_x_x/status/1304486162216546304 (Archive)
> 
> I'm putting a bounty of a six-pack of coke zero on this guy. In order to get it, you have to kill this guy in Minecraft.


Alt-right furs and commie furs are two sides of the same coin and squeal as equally loud, sit your ass down, pedofucker.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 11, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> View attachment 1588921
> https://twitter.com/Sparx_x_x/status/1304486162216546304 (Archive)
> 
> I'm putting a bounty of a six-pack of coke zero on this guy. In order to get it, you have to kill this guy in Minecraft.


I’ll pay one dragon dildo to the first to Mis-gender them and cause a sperg out.


----------



## Lion (Sep 11, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> It's usually the other way around, isn't it? A group "reclaims" an insult thrown at them and makes it theirs. See: black people and "nigga". Furries went in the opposite direction: a lot of them they started out as furfags, but now it's a horrifying insult and they can't call themselves that anymore.


it was considered ironic to call yourself one. before hyena agenda and all the other clothing companies, there were a few selling shirts that said furfag or proud to be a furfag. 

of course this was back before people started “reclaiming slurs” though


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Sep 11, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> View attachment 1588921
> https://twitter.com/Sparx_x_x/status/1304486162216546304 (Archive)
> 
> I'm putting a bounty of a six-pack of coke zero on this guy. In order to get it, you have to kill this guy in Minecraft.


That comic is disgustingly and pitifully Horrifying, but your 'bounty' is a Winner.


----------



## Stock Photo James (Sep 11, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> View attachment 1588921
> https://twitter.com/Sparx_x_x/status/1304486162216546304 (Archive)
> 
> I'm putting a bounty of a six-pack of coke zero on this guy. In order to get it, you have to kill this guy in Minecraft.


...do either of these have a thread here even?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Sep 11, 2020)

Stock Photo James said:


> ...do either of these have a thread here even?


No. Sparx almost got one when her ex-roommate got busted for having CP on their computer. Apparently they were dating at one point too? Idfk. That was like a month or so ago. Click through the highlights


----------



## Neko GF (Sep 11, 2020)

Stock Photo James said:


> ...do either of these have a thread here even?


I don't know much about Gutter bunny so can't tell if he even has any real potential. As for Sparx the only thing special about him was the pedo roommate saga. Outside of that, he's a pretty standard furfag.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 11, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> I don't know much about Gutter bunny so can't tell if he even has any real potential. As for Sparx the only thing special about him was the pedo roommate saga. Outside of that, he's a pretty standard furfag.


Pedoroommate saga and the "my feral character has a massive dick"-saga.


----------



## Jangarango (Sep 12, 2020)

YayLasagna said:


> It's an abstract kind of piss.


----------



## Cherry8s (Sep 13, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> It’s a shame it never fucking works because for every self aware furry there’s several dozen puppyfuckers, half of which are in positions of influence



It will never work because as /trash/ has pointed out, the furry masses have the attention span and memory of a goldfish. And the ones who are trying to "clean up" the fandom usually have their own or worse skeletons anyway as all these leaks have recently shown. (For example, the thread this pic was from had supposed artists claiming that furries going on an anti-loli/shota crusade followed them despite being a shota artist themselves)


----------



## Vault (Sep 13, 2020)

Cherry8s said:


> It will never work because as /trash/ has pointed out, the furry masses have the attention span and memory of a goldfish. And the ones who are trying to "clean up" the fandom usually have their own or worse skeletons anyway as all these leaks have recently shown. (For example, the thread this pic was from had supposed artists claiming that furries going on an anti-loli/shota crusade followed them despite being a shota artist themselves)
> 
> View attachment 1593656


DangerDobermans case always gets me. The fact he's block happy and likes to block other artists for drawing certain things and being 'creeps' while fetishizing realistic dog dicks and balls on every single pic and going over the line to do shit to animals in real life multiple times, yet no one gives a shit anymore, just baffles me.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 13, 2020)

Vault said:


> DangerDobermans case always gets me. The fact he's block happy and likes to block other artists for drawing certain things and being 'creeps' while fetishizing realistic dog dicks and balls on every single pic and going over the line to do shit to animals in real life multiple times, yet no one gives a shit anymore, just baffles me.


If furries projected any harder, they'd all turn into IMAX theaters.

Some of them are about the right size for it already.


----------



## YayLasagna (Sep 13, 2020)

I feel like the most a furry can do is admit they're fucked up, be determined to not let their deviancy slide into reality, and mitigate the amount of damage caused by the degenerates who don't care about who they're hurting.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Sep 13, 2020)

Vault said:


> DangerDobermans case always gets me. The fact he's block happy and likes to block other artists for drawing certain things and being 'creeps' while fetishizing realistic dog dicks and balls on every single pic and going over the line to do shit to animals in real life multiple times, yet no one gives a shit anymore, just baffles me.


Plus the fact he's a murderer last I checked.
I thought he dropped off the face of the planet after he got doxed again.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 13, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Plus the fact he's a murderer last I checked.
> I thought he dropped off the face of the planet after he got doxed again.


Really? I thought he had been on the hook for _attempted_ murder.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Sep 13, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Really? I thought he had been on the hook for _attempted_ murder.


You right, you right
Honestly, I thought the dude died. I remember what happened and just reading it again, it's incredible that the poor fuck survived


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 13, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> You right, you right
> Honestly, I thought the dude died. I remember what happened and just reading it again, it's incredible that the poor fuck survived


Just think of the stories the guy can tell at the bar after that.

_"Hey, did I ever tell you about the time I got drunk and a dogfucker shot me? No, for real! Here, I got the scar to prove it!"_

I hear that's a good pick-up line if you drive far enough away from Portland.


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Plus the fact he's a murderer last I checked.
> I thought he dropped off the face of the planet after he got doxed again.


He still uploads pretty much every week to inkbunny, as recent as a few hours ago.
I have no idea why FA banned him, but they did something right for once.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Sep 14, 2020)

Cherry8s said:


> It will never work because as /trash/ has pointed out, the furry masses have the attention span and memory of a goldfish. And the ones who are trying to "clean up" the fandom usually have their own or worse skeletons anyway as all these leaks have recently shown. (For example, the thread this pic was from had supposed artists claiming that furries going on an anti-loli/shota crusade followed them despite being a shota artist themselves)
> 
> View attachment 1593656


While supposed -isms and -phobes get cancelled so hard that they'll never get another opportunity ever again. It really creates a horrible atmosphere where animal abuse and rape is rewarded. Even snuff film enthusiasts hate animal abuse.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 14, 2020)

Vault said:


> He still uploads pretty much every week to inkbunny, as recent as a few hours ago.
> I have no idea why FA banned him, but they did something right for once.


FA probably banned him due to the backlash from the whole "trying to kill a man" thing. It's not like FA's policy is consistent (or consistently applied), they kick out users to try to pander to the screaming masses all the time.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 15, 2020)

The furries have decided to cancel Majira Strawberry for being friends with pedo-defenders and zoophile-defenders.



			https://archive.vn/Ek4GT
		



			https://archive.vn/gM4iV
		



Which, honestly? Fucking yeah. Go with it, you sad lads.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 15, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> The furries have decided to cancel Majira Strawberry for being friends with pedo-defenders and zoophile-defenders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By cancel you mean bitch about him and then move on.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 15, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> The furries have decided to cancel Majira Strawberry for being friends with pedo-defenders and zoophile-defenders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this like the furry version of “eat the rich”?
Anyone who’s popular in the furry fandom must be attacked, because they don’t deserve to be that popular and shouldn’t have had that much success on YouTube/FA/instagram whatever-the-fuck so they must be torn down and brought to everyone else’s level no matter the cost?

It seems like this happens to every single one of them eventually, no matter how hard they try to avoid it.


----------



## round robin (Sep 15, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> Is this like the furry version of “eat the rich”?
> Anyone who’s popular in the furry fandom must be attacked, because they don’t deserve to be that popular and shouldn’t have had that much success on YouTube/FA/instagram whatever-the-fuck so they must be torn down and brought to everyone else’s level no matter the cost?
> 
> It seems like this happens to every single one of them eventually, no matter how hard they try to avoid it.


The only ones who will ever avoid it are the loud revolutionary/commie LARPers, mostly because they're the ones usually starting shit and also most furries are willing to look past all the awful shit they do because of all the "good" they do.

Run-of-the-mill apolitical popufurs are ripe for takedowns since, as you said, furries typically have an "eat the rich" mindset. They adore their party leaders tho.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Sep 15, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> Is this like the furry version of “eat the rich”?
> Anyone who’s popular in the furry fandom must be attacked, because they don’t deserve to be that popular and shouldn’t have had that much success on YouTube/FA/instagram whatever-the-fuck so they must be torn down and brought to everyone else’s level no matter the cost?
> 
> It seems like this happens to every single one of them eventually, no matter how hard they try to avoid it.


And the ones who do the blaming are the ones tweeting 18 times a day hoping for the same fame. ie. Prawst and their sort.

I underline this to my friends who end up around these people over and over: This is an American issues. I see fucking _nobody _talk politics in the european fandom, and those who do, are talking about US politics from afar.

Nobody cares about politics but those who are willing to die for it, yet seemingly never have any political activity in their daily life. Not even part of a youth party.


----------



## Claude Speed (Sep 15, 2020)

https://furrylife.online/forums/topic/2624-can-you-be-racist-to-white-people/
		

This new furrylifeonline thread is basically blame white people for everything without any reason or logic.


----------



## Claude Speed (Sep 15, 2020)

Spoiler











Where's my Russian privilege, *fool?!*


----------



## Professional Lurker (Sep 15, 2020)

I'm glad threads like this exist to further prove that furries are some of the most horrifically deranged people you could ever run into online


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 15, 2020)

ClaudeSpeed said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how even the guy trying to be "reasonable" still gets shit 100% wrong.

"Black" isn't just one race in America either, you dumbasses. Go ask a Jamaican immigrant what they think about the "standard" African-American. Or a Senegalese immigrant. And even within the majorly (West-African) African-American community in America, you still get a lot of cultural variance once you look beyond kids listening to rap and actually look at their traditions. Hell, the easiest way to tell is to look at how black people in different states in the South have different variations of (or even entirely different) cuisine based on the historical context of these states and how they lived there.

All that because people isolated from their origins and being denied traditions and culture will _make their own_. There's a lot more to your culture and your ancestry than just your fucking skin color.


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Sep 15, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I love how even the guy trying to be "reasonable" still gets shit 100% wrong.
> 
> "Black" isn't just one race in America either, you dumbasses. Go ask a Jamaican immigrant what they think about the "standard" African-American. Or a Senegalese immigrant. And even within the majorly (West-African) African-American community in America, you still get a lot of cultural variance once you look beyond kids listening to rap and actually look at their traditions. Hell, the easiest way to tell is to look at how black people in different states in the South have different variations of (or even entirely different) cuisine based on the historical context of these states and how they lived there.
> 
> All that because people isolated from their origins and being denied traditions and culture will _make their own_. There's a lot more to your culture and your ancestry than just your fucking skin color.



Your average furry isn't experienced or smart enough to handle grown up conversations on race, color and culture. It's all regurgitated sound bites from people five steps up the social media chain they want to emulate. 

It's why I bitch about them not walking the walk when it comes to social work and community engagement.


----------



## Grapefruct (Sep 15, 2020)

Nas decided to reactivate his account and wrote up a long explanation in fucking center aligned text. 

https://twitter.com/nasfk_/status/1305699517589860352 (https://archive.md/ifW1G)



Spoiler



* Like It Is*
@nasfk_





To my former trans mutuals and followers, victims of abuse, and those I was previously involved with that were caught in the crossfire that night in July, I am sorry you all had to be subjected to those ugly remarks and tweets. I know that made it easier to write me off, they were something I was a passenger to as I descended into crazed rage from being wrongly publicly vilified. They were regrettable things to say that I dare not repeat and the backlash from them were entirely warranted. When you’re getting laid into by everyone from your ex smugly championing himself for telling half the story, to mutuals you can’t tell are with you or against you in the heat of it all, to the person you made an enemy of reminding you that you will never amount to shit, to the random 18 year olds throwing arms in your dms, and the one guy in your DM‘s saying you could have avoided all this by just staying with black women, etc. it all makes your vision and decision making blurry and rash. You can be tipped off ahead of time by the lone then-mutual that was willing to go up to bat for you but when the moment arrives and you see a 12 minute old tweet that’s already done damage at the top of the search results for your handle I don’t think anyone can really be expected to be clear, concise, and level headed when being jumped from all angles as they’re frozen from knowing their online life is about to change drastically.



I know most of you who at one point personally knew me were in disbelief to hear allegations that I committed several disturbing crimes over the past few years. You’ve probably said this is out of character from the person you knew, I know I’ve been vilified by this and adjacent communities and with this hopefully that’ll come to an end. There must be substantial change to occur within the way our community members online carry out their methods of justice. Since all this came out I lost all shreds of credibility and my word carries no weight to people that took the allegations and related statements as fact before I got a real word out, so I’m essentially preaching to whoever’s left in my choir which is fine by me. I ask that you disregard tweets, comments made, and my manic behavior that led to edgy and offensive tweets and reactions before I read and examined the initial document. The reason why I sounded so accepting of being ousted from the con board in the initial screenshots is because I was going off what I knew about my past involvements, not that I was being accused of stealthing. For a year the topic of disgruntlement between Colby and I was how at every turn I found a way to deviate from plans or was not respectful of his time, only in the beginning of July of 2020 did it become a matter of whether the experience was entirely consensual. A lot of the anonymous accounts are dated and I cannot be made to answer things from when I was 17-21 years old.



The allegations of sexual misconduct made by a former colleague of mine are unfounded and have done irreparable damage to my health and standing within this community. I was entirely blindsided by the claim made, I was the last person to find out about these revelations and it was unfair to me that I was never truly given a chance to be aware of how they felt without tens of thousands of others finding out at the same time. For a year our root of conflict was how at every turn I found a way to deviate from plans and not make time for him, it was not until July 1st the question was whether the experience was entirely consensual. His memory of our experience and of my opinions on anatomy fails him and I would’ve rather he consulted me on this before broadcasting it to all of Twitter. There is an onus to communicate uncomfortable feelings right then and there, it doesn’t always happen or there isn’t enough body language to signify something is a miss. But it’s not even that because there was verbal consent to what went down, there had to be or there was no way we’d go forward. This is an issue of consent culture that’s morphed into a Nas issue that’s remedy was cutting me out of the equation. These issues should have never been made into a fandom wide discussion.



My perspective from the night in question:



“That night it was Saturday night/early sunday morning at fwa. We're at a snuggle party and he comes over whispering he’s going back to our shared room if I wanna keep him company. I follow him back and we de-suit, it’s getting hot. I grab a rubber from my toiletries bag and try sliding it on, idk why but my dick always has aversions to jimmies apparently but it deflates as I try to get it on. So while that’s happening the both of us mull over trying it raw, we had to reach an agreement then because otherwise we would have not proceeded. He gets on top and we’re going for a hot minute. In the weeks leading up to the con we discussed starting making nsfw content together so I had the presence of mind to pull my phone off the charger and start filming us. We flip positions still going rubberless, he finishes, I finish myself off, we go rejoin our group later on. A day later in between FWA and BLFC I sent him the clip I took on my phone and at the time he gave it praise.”



Our understanding of consent seems to be more black and white than it is in reality. I can’t speak for Colby’s personal experience, but I’m sure there have been many times where someone has felt deeply uncomfortable during sex but has acted enthusiastic and consenting for the sake of saving what could be a worse encounter. Maybe speaking up when something is uncomfortable is harder to do than to bear through it, especially if there is trauma around denying a sexual partner something? I’m sure this is even more of an issue for trans masc people, who are more prone to sexual trauma. But should we call an encounter like this rape? Is that person a rapist for being unable to see the “no” beyond the yes in verbal and body consent? I would personally say this is more of a tragedy of miscommunication than anything else. At the time, I had no way of knowing Colby felt uncomfortable because I did not pick up on any signs that they may have felt this way. And in the events after that night and up until the call out post, I was never given the chance to recognize something had gone wrong, let alone digest that without the world watching and judging the events as rape right off the bat.



With regards to paying for my BLFC expenses, Colby had covered the expenses while I was caught up in someone else’s issue with a financial issue that is more a sign of how screwed up loan collectors in the United States can be resulting in my accounts being temporarily frozen because they were also under the other person's name. He promptly received the amount spent back when my accounts were restored. I wanted a slice of everyone at 22 and I didn’t care how or when, this unusually cruel behavior led me to do unconscionable things and the destruction and damage to various relationships with people. I’d like to think I’m better than that now. Don’t rush to get grown.



The claims made by my recent former partner are half truths and skewed perspectives short of context to show how things reached their points. Most of his contributions were details about the falling out of our break up because he does not have multiple paragraphs of print worthy misdoings from our time together.



I wasn’t vague about my day to day life with him, I was a workaholic that if I wasn’t working I would be crashing hard on the couch. We had feeler talks of moving to when and where when the topic was brought up as early as November when talks between us got more serious, who initiated I can’t remember but even then I was surprised to have that talk. He was reluctant to move from where he’s at and I had grown tired of life stateside, he was enthusiastic about idly for me. I was willing to uproot myself and start life new with him when I was ready. Going to school on the Isle sounded nice but realistically the cost and factors of studying abroad where I’m taking baby steps learning the language made the jump impossible and had to settle in a school closer to home. Should I have consulted him on this before announcing it to our shared mutuals on private Twitter? absolutely. With regards to wanting to move so early in our relationship, on that day I had the most frustrating experience in my environment at work in a long time and was looking to blow off steam, it wasn’t a legitimate proposal. I explained to him as such so he knew this and still put that out there as if I’m trying to leave the country in under a month of dating.



What Soren won’t tell you about the deadnaming was that in both cases they were return fire in joke sessions where he threw out my government name first. Yeah it sounds like a playground “he started it” I don’t care. I don’t want my other name thrown out as much as he does, I don’t use it anywhere, not even around non furry locals. Don’t ask me what it was like working with Samuel L. Jackson on Pulp Fiction if you don’t want me asking what it was like working with [retracted play on alternate spelling of his deadname]; not a 1:1 example but it gets the point across. Granted the second time he threw my name out for jokes I could’ve read the room better because earlier that day or the day before he went though getting paperwork done and had to hear [deadname] 20 times and went on to tell me afterwards how it made him die inside. The recordings and conflicts history of phone sexing were also misunderstandings and miscommunications on verbiage that were previously talked through. There were no pleas for deletion, at least none that I can recall, should I have consulted him on recording beforehand? Of course. Disappointed that he would bring up jealousy and insecurity for when I make a string of emojis at one of a handful of mutuals that’d turn into an hour of reassuring messages. I. Loved. Him. I was committed to being by his side, I never wanted anything close to outside relationships when we were together. I went as far as calling off hookups or getting out of rooms with people I thought about getting with at cons long before we got serious again. Every other account he mentions was a half truth. He seldom expressed concerns about my behavior when with me and waited until long after the fact to bring them up, it would’ve been so much more useful had I known about these things when they were happening. If nothing else we never established solid communication at any point of knowing each other. I will not be made to answer to details post breakup as they’re not relevant and I’m inclined to believe he added those details to embarrass me.





The claims made by my partner before last are mostly true and I do not have too great of a defense for them. Admittedly towards the end of our relationship I was tanking on my end to push him to break up with me so I could fuck his friends guilt free. I was a terrible partner with little experience in being in a union that was not ready to love nor be loved, I have accepted this and have tried to grow from this.



With regards to unsafe practices, I’ve always made sure to keep up to date with regular testing especially following my scare when I forgot to pee after sex and thought I was gonna die. Partners past and present were made aware of us.



At first I didn’t care to read what Wolf wrote because he wrote his contribution in a night and the opinions of my character from someone I only started taking to less than a month prior is not one I consider, especially when I know at the time he wrote it he was still heated because Akari’s mess was fresh in our heads and the consensus assumption then was I knew more than I led on or helped sneak. I was along for the ride, snakes get bit by other snakes without even knowing it. By the time the Minnesota trip arrived I was a year removed from involvement with Levi/the con swing not actively partaking in that type of behavior and felt it did not apply to me then. I got butstonked and laid an egg on that stream, I acknowledged this. Before I jumped into that venture I should’ve reminded myself that I’m shy around new people and know nothing about their friend dynamic and it’s not easy for me to just blend in. Would’ve saved a lot of time and maybe myself of this if I didn’t go along with being shoehorned into other people’s business.



I will not be made to answer possibly inebriated encounters from cons or anonymous accounts dating back to when I was 19-21, some of which I dispute are not what they appear to be. I cannot do anything for someone holding onto a bad run in from that long ago and if they’ve held onto something back when I was barely an adult then that’s their issue.



I’ve known why people stopped wanting to be around me, no one wants to surround themselves with an ill-tempered drunk that doesn't take lightly to rejection and is known for being insatiably horny. I stopped drinking at cons and went sober for a year. I sought help. But when I got myself together for a while there not many of those affected took a chance on me, the ones that did were semi forced to because I was in close proximity to Soren, and when that ended they followed suit. The social rejection on top of my failing state of affairs was very depressing and eventually I relapsed hard developing new issues. And when that happens smug ex mutuals that said they’d be there to talk one day and tuned out the next show up in your replies giving you the business. The same people that were throwing out feelers and led me to believe they were interested in the months leading up to the con swing and admitted to such turn around and report on thinking about wanting to hook up like it’s some discomforting revelation, this whole community is a set up. But honestly nothing I’d would have ever been enough for them because the truth is they counted me out after the fallout from BLFC and didn’t have the guts to say they wanted nothing to do with me anymore then. No matter where I went they would have held this against me and waited to come around only when they saw I was off the rails again.



It was as if I lived for their amusement like they viewed me from behind a glass and no matter what I grew into I was never going to escape my past. So within this cage they’ve made for me is exactly where you’ll find me at.



There has to be mixups in communication or other revelations made room for speculation because I couldn’t make a guess who the anonymous dick haver I personally knew that I was allegedly talking about hosting for bad intentions when I was with someone else because I can’t think of one I was close enough in those time frames to do more than share a bed during a con. I wasn’t fit to host during then anyways, during these times I was in and out of places mostly living in my parent’s house and I have always been resistant to bringing anything from my online life around them because they don’t get it or find it abnormal. Under no circumstance would I bring bringing someone I met online back to the house and spend the first three hours discussing what non-binary is. I deny ill intent on this.



I’m not going to entertain the idea of “love bombing”.



I don’t care to read what Saberthot wrote about me because it isn’t as deep as demanding two pages. They were a mutual of mine, I came on strong at one con where we got a meal together, we sorta talked/followed each other’s privs, they unfollowed when things stagnated, I said something comically goofy that looking back deserved mockery. Weeks pass and I make an effort to keep them as a friend that gets swatted down, they cite how we don’t like how we don’t message often and I explain how I don’t message anyone often, they don’t bite. Ask anyone that was a close mutual, non-love interest, of mine and if they say we dm’d more than once every two weeks or so they’re lying, I have never been a fan of text messaging. FWA comes by and they’re surprised I don’t have much to say to them, what do you expect we haven’t been mutuals nor interacted with each other‘s tweets in weeks. BLFC comes by and they catch me one time when I was visibly frustrated at not being able to find people I was looking for and not in the mood to be stopped. I have not heard from them since.



Transmasc people aren’t toys to me, something to love one day and shelve the next. I set myself up by always coming in with high energy then realize such a level is hard to sustain. There is nothing wrong with my history of choice of partners and it was used against me in tandem with the allegations to push a chaser narrative. I have no intent to stop pursuing relations with transmasc individuals.



I absolutely loved having people from my past resurface with tales of how they warned me about their abuser I used to be mutuals with and at the time I did nothing about it or claim I dismissed them. It’s not that I didn’t believe them, it's that I'm scrolling Instagram at 2pm and I get a message from someone I tentatively know about another person I tentatively know. Now I’m holding a blobfish as I’m scrolling fursuit crushes because someone drew me art and I shared it. I didn’t know what to make of it then, it wasn’t until other accounts came out seemingly at the same time later that things added up. Are we expected to skip over other channels of processing and act on the first thing we hear about somebody? Why is there this much pressure to believe victims when they first come out or you’re an enabler or you contribute to rape culture? I’m not saying that they aren’t to be believed but you can’t expect me to always make a decision on new information presented to me on the spot. I’ll put a pin in it and I’ll digest it on my own. This is part of a larger issue where people with larger followings are expected to exercise judgment on strangers because of another stranger's word. I cannot tell you the number of times someone has DM’d me asking to retweet or make a post on whoever because of the sizable following I had.



I have no desire to make further changes to my life as I feel I’ve done enough already. I’ve been in and out of facilities since high school and I’m presently being made to answer to things from when I was a young adult or when I was 21 and 22; back when I didn’t know how to love and wasn’t ready for a relationship, when I wanted to be the young and reckless savage free agent that put the non-committal in non-committal relations, and recently when I spent a year building myself up for someone that doesn’t know how to express discomfort in a timely manner. Too often do we tell people with serious problems to just get therapy as if going for a couple of sessions will do anything for anyone. Doctors and psychiatrists cannot be pictured as always helpful and unbiased community workers, because the system has failed so many people. My own ex shared horror stories of how his specialists didn’t read the room when mentioning jarring parts of his life yet his reaction to being fed up was still to go to a therapist, incredible. It is a lot of responsibility to care for someone in a really hard place and holding a degree in psychology doesn’t always mean you’ll get better advice than from the transient holding a “spread love” sign at an intersection.



If you want to see me go back so badly then pay for my sessions because I do not have another cent for this.



Why did I tweet that thing in the first place? I was so frustrated with everything at the time, COVID - related furlough from work, irregular stimulus assistance, expensive car repairs, some family trouble I can’t remember, Soren growing colder and colder to me, etc. It was as if I was being blindsided by all aspects of life at once. If nothing else that tweet was a lapse of judgement that was a wicked way of me crying for a hug or some help. And now the last bit of pleasure I had in my life is gone.



My online life has been derailed by people with critically bad memories, those that paint half the picture, and others that want me to answer to things 3+ years ago. Others that checked out a year ago and only came around again when they saw I was tweeting in an upset fit are not going to give me life advice.



I do not want to hear about how those involved came forward wanting to see me change for the better, they have been around long enough to know the lasting effects from accusations like these on someone’s reputation. This destroyed me. People were writing me off before I got a word out. No matter what steps I take or what avenue I turn the first things people will think of me from now on are chaser and abuser and people will be hesitant to be around me because I’m being held to the image of when I was 19-22, especially when it all revolves around fraudulent claims of assault. No one wants to hang around someone even alleged of doing what I didn’t. There was never going to be a truly positive outcome because posts like “personal experiences” and their subsequent community reaction of pressuring and hounding to get a word out and being run out of town have never worked in the history of furry nor the Internet.



Even if I hadn’t made those tweets when I saw red it didn’t matter what I’d say back, an overwhelming number of people already made up their minds before I got a word out. I was dead before I knew it.



“This post of allegations is gonna go out and it doesn’t matter if we verify it first or if or what you say in your defense, we are taking this personally because of how it’s presented. As strangers we’ll make ourselves the judges in these personal situations and at every turn we will warn people about you tell them to unfollow, decimating your friend group and fandom resources and at the end of the day tell you to figure it out on your own and still not admit you to our spaces when you do.” There has got to be another way.



What even happens after that, when you’re depleted of resources and have no one to turn to because everyone’s in a fit of rage when your name gets brought up or blocks off communications with you. Get it out the mud as if you know where to start from and then what? Come tail between my legs with report cards from my therapist to give to people affected? Only to still get looked at like a pariah a decade later?  What happens after you get harassed offline, then what? Now there’s another troubled person with no way to get a hold of them. What good does that do? Does that resemble justice at all?



I have no intent to leave this fandom but with how I fumbled these revelations this is all too little too late and it is likely in my best interest that I unceremoniously retire Nas. Even when exonerated of the most heinous crime alleged, with how this and other online communities accept allegations as fact it would follow that identity forever and there is no escaping allowed to move forward from it and constantly made to answer to past conflicts if I decided to keep him as my persona. I am sad I can no longer use him but fittingly this is how he had to go out for he was like Melville’s Ahab and ended up being taken down tied to my obsession for greed and instant gratification.



I do not believe I was ever going to get a fair shake honestly, in the days leading up to it a certain subset of my mutuals began unfollowing and soft blocking seemingly out of nowhere, unbeknownst to me that something major was circulating in private circles. When I was confronted by the other members of the con board I was part of they had already made their decision on my future before it was brought to my attention. In hindsight I should have asked what explicitly was being alleged before responding but then again I would have never imagined I’d be accused of assaulting someone. It wasn’t Colby’s responsibility to inform me that he and several others were coming out with a post about me, however it was unfair to me that I had no real time to prepare for such news and was effectively made the last person to know how he felt or that I found out at the same time thousands of onlookers that, of course, saw a huge wall of text and accepted it as fact.



A majority of the accounts stem from breakdowns in communication, some of which may or may not have been worthy of print or were better discussed behind closed doors, and ultimately it was at the expense of my reputation.



I let down a lot of people that believed in me, Idk man I liked having a big account but after I took my foot off the gas with being loud about what twitter led me to believe was activism and being a goofy furry it felt uncomfortable having people come up saying they looked up to me. Admiration was cool but most days I’d fall back on past banger tweets and just wanna go about my day scrolling twitter. I couldn’t hold up to the standards people online wanted from me when I was still developing on my own dealing with personal battles I dare not mention to the whole internet (too late for that I guess). I was not fine bro I ran a funny furry twitter account. Some days I’d be hiding in plain sight tweeting things that would normally raise eyebrows from concerned mutuals but would instead go relatively viral. I was entrusted by a lot of this communities members why, because I made some funny videos, had a black-coded fursona, and was off and on with tweeting about standing up against nazi furries? I think part of it was because during the time I rose to prominence the bar for what new furries looked for in inspiration was in Hell. I know this will change because the future is bright for furries of color.



I want change in how we go about handling personal matters, how you handle those you suspect are mentally unwell, and not treating alleged crimes like fact as so many did before I could react properly. I want this not for myself but the next allegations haver down the line. I don’t mean swarming and harassing until someone gets pressured offline or pushed out of communities, this helps no one. Real change in protocol, real discussions and open dialogue when feelings change, not closed doors discussions and making decisions on people’s character before they get a word out when confronted and blindsiding allegations to the public that only create volatility and permanently damaged reputations.


https://docs.google.com/document/d/1-0jhkdSlx0bk9laq1d0bTZkRdOL6TVF4SR3ebSNsYcc/mobilebasic


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Sep 15, 2020)

Grapefruct said:


> Nas decided to reactivate his account and wrote up a long explanation in fucking center aligned text.
> 
> https://twitter.com/nasfk_/status/1305699517589860352 (https://archive.md/ifW1G)
> 
> ...


Holy fuck someone break down this autism in 5 sentences or less


----------



## Claude Speed (Sep 15, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Holy fuck someone break down this autism in 5 sentences or less


Yeah like fuck I'm not reading all of that lol


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 15, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Holy fuck someone break down this autism in 5 sentences or less


I think I can sum it up in 5 words or less. In the vernacular of our age:
_"I din du nuthin, fam"_


----------



## Grapefruct (Sep 15, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I think I can sum it up in 5 words or less. In the vernacular of our age:
> _"I din du nuthin, fam"_


Basically

"I dindu nuffin.

It wasn't rape even if I did do it

They were basically abusing me and wanted it anyways

I don't have money for a therapist

It's not my fault

Going to stay in the fandom but going to make a new fursona to erase this (lol)

I could tell something was going to happen btw they were all lying

It's fine i didn't like being popular anyways / I'll get popular again""


----------



## Shqueefa (Sep 15, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Holy fuck someone break down this autism in 5 sentences or less


I'll break it down into 5 words: Furry narcissistic piece of shit

New day, same ol' shit from furries.


----------



## Cool Spot (Sep 15, 2020)

Lol I don't think anyone's having any of Nasir's shit.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Sep 15, 2020)

That GutterPuppy person who drew that art is actually nuanced and not what you would expect. Legit, they hate on the right, but they also literally said second wave feminism should have stopped, that people are too harsh on Lovecraft, and that leftist purity tests are a load of garbage. They're not just a fence sitter, it's clear they're on the left, but they hate the holier than thou people on their side of the fence. Just thought it would be interesting to tell you guys about cause I bet a good chunk of the people who followed them after they posted that image immediately bailed when they saw they weren't a 1 note thing that agreed with all the typical woke stuff. This is all within the past few days, so I have an excuse to be lazy and not post any screencaps. Also retweeted the HDOOM guy, so that's probably another thing people would have bailed on them for.


----------



## Great Dane (Sep 15, 2020)

ClaudeSpeed said:


> https://furrylife.online/forums/topic/2624-can-you-be-racist-to-white-people/
> 
> 
> This new furrylifeonline thread is basically blame white people for everything without any reason or logic.









			https://archive.md/8j8cz
		


Does that mean apartheid in South Africa wasn't discrimination?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 15, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> View attachment 1599161
> 
> 
> https://archive.md/8j8cz
> ...


Does that mean the Shia population of Iraq weren't discriminated against by the minority Ba'ath party under Saddam Hussein?

I guess that furfag would agree that America toppling Saddam was a Good Thing™.

Really, we could do this all day.


----------



## Dahmer (Sep 15, 2020)

Nice to see FLO has descended into the SJW haven people suspected it would become. It's Weasyl all over again. Another site attempting to overthrow FA, but deciding to kowtow to the loudest SJWs in the fandom.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 15, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> View attachment 1599161
> 
> 
> https://archive.md/8j8cz
> ...



Briarpupy being a loud lunatic that that doesn’t actually know a damn thing about anything he’s saying and is just trying to be as woke as possible for the attention? Color me shocked.


----------



## Lion (Sep 15, 2020)

Grapefruct said:


> Nas decided to reactivate his account and wrote up a long explanation in fucking center aligned text.
> 
> https://twitter.com/nasfk_/status/1305699517589860352 (https://archive.md/ifW1G)
> 
> ...


“i was caught being a sex pest but it really wasn’t my fault”


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Sep 16, 2020)

I made a meme.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 16, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> I made a meme.
> 
> View attachment 1599412


The one credit I can lend to most furries is that they hate the pedophiles and the zoophiles.

Just most. Growly still has over 2000 followers on twitter despite multiple arrests for being a child predator so I'd never say that about all of them.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 16, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> The one credit I can lend to most furries is that they hate the pedophiles and the zoophiles.


Not most. The smart ones are underground. And there are a lot of them.


----------



## Pax Europaea (Sep 16, 2020)

Oh please let me suck your black cock in public daddy, I need that virtue.

Wondering why I'm saying this? [Archive]



This was where they recruited their new Staff.




This is real.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 16, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> View attachment 1599736View attachment 1599735View attachment 1599734View attachment 1599737
> 
> Oh please let me suck your black cock in public daddy, I need that virtue.
> 
> ...


Are they just reaching into a hat for their labels?


----------



## Claude Speed (Sep 16, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> View attachment 1599763


*I'm a martian, a transspecies snake without a tongue that has a huge penis mounted somewhere, non binary, japanese, i love cheese and I am from Irak my father was in AlQaeda.*

No but seriously now, what the fuck?! Don't these people even *think* that even somebody from the furry fandom can question all that made-up nonsense lmao.


----------



## D.Va (Sep 16, 2020)

how many of them are just white and have a peter griffin style obsession because they found their great aunt was Jamaican or some shit


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 16, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> View attachment 1599736View attachment 1599735View attachment 1599734View attachment 1599737
> 
> Oh please let me suck your black cock in public daddy, I need that virtue.
> 
> ...


I’m colorblind and can’t read that red text on a black background.  
That fascist is disgriminating against me!  Get him!


The funny part is I bet he’d apologize and cry a little.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Sep 16, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> View attachment 1599736


The way these 'BIPOC' police others and isolate themselves make me ashamed of being Latino.



Pax Europaea said:


> View attachment 1599763


*vomits*



Pax Europaea said:


> View attachment 1599750


Taking in all of the descriptors you gave yourself, I doub that you are being hated in Louisiana, especially over being black.



Pax Europaea said:


> View attachment 1599749


The 'relevant, more complete' descriptor is... _*'Yin Yang Person'???*_
...
...at leas the fursona's palette look good.


----------



## Pax Europaea (Sep 16, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> I’m colorblind and can’t read that red text on a black background.
> That fascist is disgriminating against me!  Get him!
> 
> 
> The funny part is I bet he’d apologize and cry a little.





Spoiler: Here.



*hey everyone! 
i've recently joined the FLO staff and am honored to be helping out. we are wanting to get on more POC folks so the staff team is diverse and understanding of all walks of life.*

*if you're interested, please provide:
-a small [or big] bio about yourself
-why you want to join the staff team
-what you feel you'd bring to the staff team
-anything else you want us to know!*

**please also note this position is volunteer work, and is a commitment! you're going to be dealing with a lot of nasty things that may be harmful to you, so please be aware.*

*thanks yall! i am excited to see who i can recommend as staff!*


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 16, 2020)

holy shit I saw the name Zeke and nearly shat myself thinking they had recruited Vivisector alum ZekeShadowfyre but then I read the rest of the description


----------



## Jolly Copulation (Sep 16, 2020)

I see the asylum is hiring for tard wranglers again! I almost want to make a super woke account just to apply. It would be easy; Just have to make a woke account so lefty it almost seems satirical, then slap as many labels and abbreviations in my bio as possible. Because we all know woke power level = the number of arbitrary labels you can cram in there.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Sep 16, 2020)

Jolly Copulation said:


> I see the asylum is hiring for tard wranglers again! I almost want to make a super woke account just to apply. It would be easy; Just have to make a woke account so lefty it almost seems satirical, then slap as many labels and abbreviations in my bio as possible. Because we all know woke power level = the number of arbitrary labels you can cram in there.


What would you do wi the account, then?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 16, 2020)

first rule of gayops: don't fucking do it
second rule of gayops: if you're going to do it, don't fucking talk about it


----------



## Rob0t_Yonk$rs291 (Sep 16, 2020)

Looks like Nas is back and trying to apologize to his little group for assulting people but of course its half assed and full of excuses to why he couldn't keep it in his pants.






Spoiler: Nas's Google Doc apology 



*Late*
@nasfk_


To my former trans mutuals and followers, victims of abuse, and those I was previously involved with that were caught in the crossfire that night in July, I am sorry you all had to be subjected to those ugly remarks and tweets. I know that made it easier to write me off, they were something I was a passenger to as I descended into crazed rage from being wrongly publicly vilified. They were regrettable things to say that I dare not repeat and the backlash from them were entirely warranted. When you’re getting laid into by everyone from your ex smugly championing himself for telling half the story, to mutuals you can’t tell are with you or against you in the heat of it all, to the person you made an enemy of reminding you that you will never amount to shit, to the random 18 year olds throwing arms in your dms, and the one guy in your DM‘s saying you could have avoided all this by just staying with black women, etc. it all makes your vision and decision making blurry and rash. You can be tipped off ahead of time by the lone then-mutual that was willing to go up to bat for you but when the moment arrives and you see a 12 minute old tweet that’s already done damage at the top of the search results for your handle I don’t think anyone can really be expected to be clear, concise, and level headed when being jumped from all angles as they’re frozen from knowing their online life is about to change drastically.

I know most of you who at one point personally knew me were in disbelief to hear allegations that I committed several disturbing crimes over the past few years. You’ve probably said this is out of character from the person you knew, I know I’ve been vilified by this and adjacent communities and with this hopefully that’ll come to an end. There must be substantial change to occur within the way our community members online carry out their methods of justice. Since all this came out I lost all shreds of credibility and my word carries no weight to people that took the allegations and related statements as fact before I got a real word out, so I’m essentially preaching to whoever’s left in my choir which is fine by me. I ask that you disregard tweets, comments made, and my manic behavior that led to edgy and offensive tweets and reactions before I read and examined the initial document. The reason why I sounded so accepting of being ousted from the con board in the initial screenshots is because I was going off what I knew about my past involvements, not that I was being accused of stealthing. For a year the topic of disgruntlement between Colby and I was how at every turn I found a way to deviate from plans or was not respectful of his time, only in the beginning of July of 2020 did it become a matter of whether the experience was entirely consensual. A lot of the anonymous accounts are dated and I cannot be made to answer things from when I was 17-21 years old.

The allegations of sexual misconduct made by a former colleague of mine are unfounded and have done irreparable damage to my health and standing within this community. I was entirely blindsided by the claim made, I was the last person to find out about these revelations and it was unfair to me that I was never truly given a chance to be aware of how they felt without tens of thousands of others finding out at the same time. For a year our root of conflict was how at every turn I found a way to deviate from plans and not make time for him, it was not until July 1st the question was whether the experience was entirely consensual. His memory of our experience and of my opinions on anatomy fails him and I would’ve rather he consulted me on this before broadcasting it to all of Twitter. There is an onus to communicate uncomfortable feelings right then and there, it doesn’t always happen or there isn’t enough body language to signify something is a miss. But it’s not even that because there was verbal consent to what went down, there had to be or there was no way we’d go forward. This is an issue of consent culture that’s morphed into a Nas issue that’s remedy was cutting me out of the equation. These issues should have never been made into a fandom wide discussion.

My perspective from the night in question:

“That night it was Saturday night/early sunday morning at fwa. We're at a snuggle party and he comes over whispering he’s going back to our shared room if I wanna keep him company. I follow him back and we de-suit, it’s getting hot. I grab a rubber from my toiletries bag and try sliding it on, idk why but my dick always has aversions to jimmies apparently but it deflates as I try to get it on. So while that’s happening the both of us mull over trying it raw, we had to reach an agreement then because otherwise we would have not proceeded. He gets on top and we’re going for a hot minute. In the weeks leading up to the con we discussed starting making nsfw content together so I had the presence of mind to pull my phone off the charger and start filming us. We flip positions still going rubberless, he finishes, I finish myself off, we go rejoin our group later on. A day later in between FWA and BLFC I sent him the clip I took on my phone and at the time he gave it praise.”

Our understanding of consent seems to be more black and white than it is in reality. I can’t speak for Colby’s personal experience, but I’m sure there have been many times where someone has felt deeply uncomfortable during sex but has acted enthusiastic and consenting for the sake of saving what could be a worse encounter. Maybe speaking up when something is uncomfortable is harder to do than to bear through it, especially if there is trauma around denying a sexual partner something? I’m sure this is even more of an issue for trans masc people, who are more prone to sexual trauma. But should we call an encounter like this rape? Is that person a rapist for being unable to see the “no” beyond the yes in verbal and body consent? I would personally say this is more of a tragedy of miscommunication than anything else. At the time, I had no way of knowing Colby felt uncomfortable because I did not pick up on any signs that they may have felt this way. And in the events after that night and up until the call out post, I was never given the chance to recognize something had gone wrong, let alone digest that without the world watching and judging the events as rape right off the bat.

With regards to paying for my BLFC expenses, Colby had covered the expenses while I was caught up in someone else’s issue with a financial issue that is more a sign of how screwed up loan collectors in the United States can be resulting in my accounts being temporarily frozen because they were also under the other person's name. He promptly received the amount spent back when my accounts were restored. I wanted a slice of everyone at 22 and I didn’t care how or when, this unusually cruel behavior led me to do unconscionable things and the destruction and damage to various relationships with people. I’d like to think I’m better than that now. Don’t rush to get grown.

The claims made by my recent former partner are half truths and skewed perspectives short of context to show how things reached their points. Most of his contributions were details about the falling out of our break up because he does not have multiple paragraphs of print worthy misdoings from our time together.

I wasn’t vague about my day to day life with him, I was a workaholic that if I wasn’t working I would be crashing hard on the couch. We had feeler talks of moving to when and where when the topic was brought up as early as November when talks between us got more serious, who initiated I can’t remember but even then I was surprised to have that talk. He was reluctant to move from where he’s at and I had grown tired of life stateside, he was enthusiastic about idly for me. I was willing to uproot myself and start life new with him when I was ready. Going to school on the Isle sounded nice but realistically the cost and factors of studying abroad where I’m taking baby steps learning the language made the jump impossible and had to settle in a school closer to home. Should I have consulted him on this before announcing it to our shared mutuals on private Twitter? absolutely. With regards to wanting to move so early in our relationship, on that day I had the most frustrating experience in my environment at work in a long time and was looking to blow off steam, it wasn’t a legitimate proposal. I explained to him as such so he knew this and still put that out there as if I’m trying to leave the country in under a month of dating.

What Soren won’t tell you about the deadnaming was that in both cases they were return fire in joke sessions where he threw out my government name first. Yeah it sounds like a playground “he started it” I don’t care. I don’t want my other name thrown out as much as he does, I don’t use it anywhere, not even around non furry locals. Don’t ask me what it was like working with Samuel L. Jackson on Pulp Fiction if you don’t want me asking what it was like working with [retracted play on alternate spelling of his deadname]; not a 1:1 example but it gets the point across. Granted the second time he threw my name out for jokes I could’ve read the room better because earlier that day or the day before he went though getting paperwork done and had to hear [deadname] 20 times and went on to tell me afterwards how it made him die inside. The recordings and conflicts history of phone sexing were also misunderstandings and miscommunications on verbiage that were previously talked through. There were no pleas for deletion, at least none that I can recall, should I have consulted him on recording beforehand? In hindsight, of course. Disappointed that he would bring up jealousy and insecurity for when I make a string of emojis at one of a handful of mutuals that’d turn into an hour of reassuring messages. I. Loved. Him. I was committed to being by his side, I never wanted anything close to outside relationships when we were together. I went as far as calling off hookups or getting out of rooms with people I thought about getting with at cons long before we got serious again. Every other account he mentions was a half truth. He seldom expressed concerns about my behavior when with me and waited until long after the fact to bring them up, it would’ve been so much more useful had I known about these things when they were happening. If nothing else we never established solid communication at any point of knowing each other. I will not be made to answer to details post breakup as they’re not relevant and I’m inclined to believe he added those details to embarrass me.


The claims made by my partner before last are mostly true and I do not have too great of a defense for them. Admittedly towards the end of our relationship I was tanking on my end to push him to break up with me so I could fuck his friends guilt free. I was a terrible partner with little experience in being in a union that was not ready to love nor be loved, I have accepted this and have tried to grow from this.

With regards to unsafe practices, I’ve always made sure to keep up to date with regular testing especially following my scare when I forgot to pee after sex and thought I was gonna die. Partners past and present were made aware of us.

At first I didn’t care to read what Wolf wrote because he wrote his contribution in a night and the opinions of my character from someone I only started taking to less than a month prior is not one I consider, especially when I know at the time he wrote it he was still heated because Akari’s mess was fresh in our heads and the consensus assumption then was I knew more than I led on or helped sneak. I was along for the ride, snakes get bit by other snakes without even knowing it. By the time the Minnesota trip arrived I was a year removed from involvement with Levi/the con swing not actively partaking in that type of behavior and felt it did not apply to me then. I got butstonked and laid an egg on that stream, I acknowledged this. Before I jumped into that venture I should’ve reminded myself that I’m shy around new people and know nothing about their friend dynamic and it’s not easy for me to just blend in. Would’ve saved a lot of time and maybe myself of this if I didn’t go along with being shoehorned into other people’s business.

I will not be made to answer possibly inebriated encounters from cons or anonymous accounts dating back to when I was 19-21, some of which I dispute are not what they appear to be. I cannot do anything for someone holding onto a bad run in from that long ago and if they’ve held onto something back when I was barely an adult then that’s their issue.

I’ve known why people stopped wanting to be around me, no one wants to surround themselves with an ill-tempered drunk that doesn't take lightly to rejection and is known for being insatiably horny. I stopped drinking at cons and went sober for a year. I sought help. But when I got myself together for a while there not many of those affected took a chance on me, the ones that did were semi forced to because I was in close proximity to Soren, and when that ended they followed suit. The social rejection on top of my failing state of affairs was very depressing and eventually I relapsed hard developing new issues. And when that happens smug ex mutuals that said they’d be there to talk one day and tuned out the next show up in your replies giving you the business. The same people that were throwing out feelers and led me to believe they were interested in the months leading up to the con swing and admitted to such turn around and report on thinking about wanting to hook up like it’s some discomforting revelation, this whole community is a set up. But honestly nothing I’d would have ever been enough for them because the truth is they counted me out after the fallout from BLFC and didn’t have the guts to say they wanted nothing to do with me anymore then. No matter where I went they would have held this against me and waited to come around only when they saw I was off the rails again.

It was as if I lived for their amusement like they viewed me from behind a glass and no matter what I grew into I was never going to escape my past. So within this cage they’ve made for me is exactly where you’ll find me at.

There has to be mixups in communication or other revelations made room for speculation because I couldn’t make a guess who the anonymous dick haver I personally knew that I was allegedly talking about hosting for bad intentions when I was with someone else because I can’t think of one I was close enough in those time frames to do more than share a bed during a con. I wasn’t fit to host during then anyways, during these times I was in and out of places mostly living in my parent’s house and I have always been resistant to bringing anything from my online life around them because they don’t get it or find it abnormal. Under no circumstance would I bring bringing someone I met online back to the house and spend the first three hours discussing what non-binary is. I deny ill intent on this.

I’m not going to entertain the idea of “love bombing”.

I don’t care to read what Saberthot wrote about me because it isn’t as deep as demanding two pages. They were a mutual of mine, I came on strong at one con where we got a meal together, we sorta talked/followed each other’s privs, they unfollowed when things stagnated, I said something comically goofy that looking back deserved mockery. Weeks pass and I make an effort to keep them as a friend that gets swatted down, they cite how we don’t like how we don’t message often and I explain how I don’t message anyone often, they don’t bite. Ask anyone that was a close mutual, non-love interest, of mine and if they say we dm’d more than once every two weeks or so they’re lying, I have never been a fan of text messaging. FWA comes by and they’re surprised I don’t have much to say to them, what do you expect we haven’t been mutuals nor interacted with each other‘s tweets in weeks. BLFC comes by and they catch me one time when I was visibly frustrated at not being able to find people I was looking for and not in the mood to be stopped. I have not heard from them since.

Transmasc people aren’t toys to me, something to love one day and shelve the next. I set myself up by always coming in with high energy then realize such a level is hard to sustain. There is nothing wrong with my history of choice of partners and it was used against me in tandem with the allegations to push a chaser narrative. I have no intent to stop pursuing relations with transmasc individuals.

I absolutely loved having people from my past resurface with tales of how they warned me about their abuser I used to be mutuals with and at the time I did nothing about it or claim I dismissed them. It’s not that I didn’t believe them, it's that I'm scrolling Instagram at 2pm and I get a message from someone I tentatively know about another person I tentatively know. Now I’m holding a blobfish as I’m scrolling fursuit crushes because someone drew me art and I shared it. I didn’t know what to make of it then, it wasn’t until other accounts came out seemingly at the same time later that things added up. Are we expected to skip over other channels of processing and act on the first thing we hear about somebody? Why is there this much pressure to believe victims when they first come out or you’re an enabler or you contribute to rape culture? I’m not saying that they aren’t to be believed but you can’t expect me to always make a decision on new information presented to me on the spot. I’ll put a pin in it and I’ll digest it on my own. This is part of a larger issue where people with larger followings are expected to exercise judgment on strangers because of another stranger's word. I cannot tell you the number of times someone has DM’d me asking to retweet or make a post on whoever because of the sizable following I had.

I have no desire to make further changes to my life as I feel I’ve done enough already. I’ve been in and out of facilities since high school and I’m presently being made to answer to things from when I was a young adult or when I was 21 and 22; back when I didn’t know how to love and wasn’t ready for a relationship, when I wanted to be the young and reckless savage free agent that put the non-committal in non-committal relations, and recently when I spent a year building myself up for someone that doesn’t know how to express discomfort in a timely manner. Too often do we tell people with serious problems to just get therapy as if going for a couple of sessions will do anything for anyone. Doctors and psychiatrists cannot be pictured as always helpful and unbiased community workers, because the system has failed so many people. My own ex shared horror stories of how his specialists didn’t read the room when mentioning jarring parts of his life yet his reaction to being fed up was still to go to a therapist, incredible. It is a lot of responsibility to care for someone in a really hard place and holding a degree in psychology doesn’t always mean you’ll get better advice than from the transient holding a “spread love” sign at an intersection.

If you want to see me go back so badly then pay for my sessions because I do not have another cent for this.

Why did I tweet that thing in the first place? I was so frustrated with everything at the time, COVID - related furlough from work, irregular stimulus assistance, expensive car repairs, some family trouble I can’t remember, Soren growing colder and colder to me, etc. It was as if I was being blindsided by all aspects of life at once. If nothing else that tweet was a lapse of judgement that was a wicked way of me crying for a hug or some help. And now the last bit of pleasure I had in my life is gone.

My online life has been derailed by people with critically bad memories, those that paint half the picture, and others that want me to answer to things 3+ years ago. Others that checked out a year ago and only came around again when they saw I was tweeting in an upset fit are not going to give me life advice.

I do not want to hear about how those involved came forward wanting to see me change for the better, they have been around long enough to know the lasting effects from accusations like these on someone’s reputation. This destroyed me. People were writing me off before I got a word out. No matter what steps I take or what avenue I turn the first things people will think of me from now on are chaser and abuser and people will be hesitant to be around me because I’m being held to the image of when I was 19-22, especially when it all revolves around fraudulent claims of assault. No one wants to hang around someone even alleged of doing what I didn’t. There was never going to be a truly positive outcome because posts like “personal experiences” and their subsequent community reaction of pressuring and hounding to get a word out and being run out of town have never worked in the history of furry nor the Internet.

Even if I hadn’t made those tweets when I saw red it didn’t matter what I’d say back, an overwhelming number of people already made up their minds before I got a word out. I was dead before I knew it.

“This post of allegations is gonna go out and it doesn’t matter if we verify it first or if or what you say in your defense, we are taking this personally because of how it’s presented. As strangers we’ll make ourselves the judges in these personal situations and at every turn we will warn people about you tell them to unfollow, decimating your friend group and fandom resources and at the end of the day tell you to figure it out on your own and still not admit you to our spaces when you do.” There has got to be another way.

What even happens after that, when you’re depleted of resources and have no one to turn to because everyone’s in a fit of rage when your name gets brought up or blocks off communications with you. Get it out the mud as if you know where to start from and then what? Come tail between my legs with report cards from my therapist to give to people affected? Only to still get looked at like a pariah a decade later?  What happens after you get harassed offline, then what? Now there’s another troubled person with no way to get a hold of them. What good does that do? Does that resemble justice at all?

I have no intent to leave this fandom but with how I fumbled these revelations this is all too little too late and it is likely in my best interest that I unceremoniously retire Nas. Even when exonerated of the most heinous crime alleged, with how this and other online communities accept allegations as fact it would follow that identity forever and there is no escaping allowed to move forward from it and constantly made to answer to past conflicts if I decided to keep him as my persona. I am sad I can no longer use him but fittingly this is how he had to go out for he was like Melville’s Ahab and ended up being taken down tied to my obsession for greed and instant gratification.

I do not believe I was ever going to get a fair shake honestly, in the days leading up to it a certain subset of my mutuals began unfollowing and soft blocking seemingly out of nowhere, unbeknownst to me that something major was circulating in private circles. When I was confronted by the other members of the con board I was part of they had already made their decision on my future before it was brought to my attention. In hindsight I should have asked what explicitly was being alleged before responding but then again I would have never imagined I’d be accused of assaulting someone. It wasn’t Colby’s responsibility to inform me that he and several others were coming out with a post about me, however it was unfair to me that I had no real time to prepare for such news and was effectively made the last person to know how he felt or that I found out at the same time thousands of onlookers that, of course, saw a huge wall of text and accepted it as fact.

A majority of the accounts stem from breakdowns in communication, some of which may or may not have been worthy of print or were better discussed behind closed doors, and ultimately it was at the expense of my reputation.

I let down a lot of people that believed in me, Idk man I liked having a big account but after I took my foot off the gas with being loud about what twitter led me to believe was activism and being a goofy furry it felt uncomfortable having people come up saying they looked up to me. Admiration was cool but most days I’d fall back on past banger tweets and just wanna go about my day scrolling twitter. I couldn’t hold up to the standards people online wanted from me when I was still developing on my own dealing with personal battles I dare not mention to the whole internet (too late for that I guess). I was not fine bro I ran a funny furry twitter account. Some days I’d be hiding in plain sight tweeting things that would normally raise eyebrows from concerned mutuals but would instead go relatively viral. I was entrusted by a lot of this communities members why, because I made some funny videos, had a black-coded fursona, and was off and on with tweeting about standing up against nazi furries? I think part of it was because during the time I rose to prominence the bar for what new furries looked for in inspiration was in Hell. I know this will change because the future is bright for furries of color.

I want change in how we go about handling personal matters, how you handle those you suspect are mentally unwell, and not treating alleged crimes like fact as so many did before I could react properly. I want this not for myself but the next allegations haver down the line. I don’t mean swarming and harassing until someone gets pressured offline or pushed out of communities, this helps no one. Real change in protocol, real discussions and open dialogue when feelings change, not closed doors discussions and making decisions on people’s character before they get a word out when confronted and blindsiding allegations to the public that only create volatility and permanently damaged reputations.



*edit: fixed my cropping


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 16, 2020)

Rob0t_Yonk$rs291 said:


> Looks like Nas is back and trying to apologize to his little group for assulting people but of course its half assed and full of excuses to why he couldn't keep it in his pants.
> View attachment 1600987View attachment 1600988
> 
> 
> ...



Isn’t this the dude that raped a bunch of people then posted a picture of him with their fursonas faces on trophies before DFE or was that somebody else? My knowledge of furry drama comes exclusively from either the farms or the couple low-key furries I know that like to gossip and all these spergs blend together after a while with only a few exceptions.


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Sep 16, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Isn’t this the dude that raped a bunch of people then posted a picture of him with their fursonas faces on trophies before DFE or was that somebody else? My knowledge of furry drama comes exclusively from either the farms or the couple low-key furries I know that like to gossip and all these spergs blend together after a while with only a few exceptions.



Yup. He's dead to rights for how he reacted in the moment. Dude is a legit sociopath narcissist.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 16, 2020)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> Yup. He's dead to rights for how he reacted in the moment. Dude is a legit sociopath narcissist.



Thought he sounded familiar. I don’t care what people’s opinions on furries or trans people are, what that dude did is beyond fucked and for his victims’ sakes I hope he doesn’t weasel his way back in. Dude belongs in prison, not making non-apologies on social media. Fucks sake.


----------



## stacks (Sep 16, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> View attachment 1599736View attachment 1599735View attachment 1599734View attachment 1599737
> 
> Oh please let me suck your black cock in public daddy, I need that virtue.
> 
> ...


>jewish iraqi

calling bullshit on that, there were about 20 jews in the whole of Iraq when Saddam Hussein was in charge


----------



## Rob0t_Yonk$rs291 (Sep 16, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Isn’t this the dude that raped a bunch of people then posted a picture of him with their fursonas faces on trophies before DFE or was that somebody else? My knowledge of furry drama comes exclusively from either the farms or the couple low-key furries I know that like to gossip and all these spergs blend together after a while with only a few exceptions.





Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Isn’t this the dude that raped a bunch of people then posted a picture of him with their fursonas faces on trophies before DFE or was that somebody else? My knowledge of furry drama comes exclusively from either the farms or the couple low-key furries I know that like to gossip and all these spergs blend together after a while with only a few exceptions.





FursuitSerialKiller said:


> Yup. He's dead to rights for how he reacted in the moment. Dude is a legit sociopath narcissist.


It sounds like he pumped and dumped a bunch of FtMs for cheap pussy and would sometimes slip the condom off whenever he felt like it. Honestly its fucked up that he took advantage of so many people.

All it takes is for some asshole to be like "uh huh sure yeah your a cute little husky boy sure ok now take off your pants" and time and time again these people will spread their legs and not think about the consequences.


----------



## Alexander Rational Outlaw (Sep 17, 2020)

ThrowawayFurry said:


> He already deleted the list. Getting too much backlash already but here are a few things.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1341799View attachment 1341800View attachment 1341801


Actually no, just got tired of trying to get all of the terrorist supporters. I found the list to be pointless because half of the fandom are terrorist supporters.


----------



## HTTP Error 404 (Sep 17, 2020)

Thanks to a patreon discord I am in that has attracted your standard webcomic gaggle of retards, which included several incredibly entitled furfags and bronies who won't shut the fuck up and lose their shit at the slightest criticism of their degenerate fetish porn, I have now discovered the following horrific thing.

The discord, trying to avoid being nuked from orbit, has outright banned "zoo" and "beast" stuff.  Dogfucking, basically.  I have no idea if this actually came up, or if they just preemptively put it in when discord claimed to crack down, or what.

So what are you to do, if you're a degenerate as fuck furry / brony who still wants to fap it to literal horses, dogs, or what have you?  Well, obviously, you just don't call it zoo or beast anymore.

It's now "feral."

What's feral, you say?  Well, you draw your favorite my little pony or the female Dalmatian from 101 Dalmatians... now give them super plump, overly drawn human or animal like genitals, drawn with the kind of super-enhanced detail that you'd expect a foot fetish artist to draw on that one part of those weirdos' pics they actually like.  But everything else is literally a fucking animal.  No "but it's an anthro space alien monster girl catgirl" dodge here, no sir -- these are just pictures of random fucking animals with plump humanish dicks and twats on them, posing in something like a pinup pose, but, you know, it's a fucking dog.

And yes, there's a search tag for this on FurAffinity.  https://www.furaffinity.net/search/@keywords feral

I never want to see another fucking My Little Pony character again in my life.

I have no idea what they've renamed "cub" to, but I'm sure it's somewhere.


----------



## Pukebucket (Sep 17, 2020)

HTTP Error 404 said:


> Thanks to a patreon discord I am in that has attracted your standard webcomic gaggle of retards, which included several incredibly entitled furfags and bronies who won't shut the fuck up and lose their shit at the slightest criticism of their degenerate fetish porn, I have now discovered the following horrific thing.
> 
> The discord, trying to avoid being nuked from orbit, has outright banned "zoo" and "beast" stuff.  Dogfucking, basically.  I have no idea if this actually came up, or if they just preemptively put it in when discord claimed to crack down, or what.
> 
> ...


Feral art has been around for literal fucking decades dude. "Feral" is basically the term furries use for animal cartoon characters with humanish personalities (see: basically all your examples), whereas "beast" was typically used for animals that were intended to resemble IRL animals.

Not saying it isn't gross but you're like 20 years late to the party on this bud. "Feral" porn has been around since the 90s.

*Edit*: "Cub" is still cub also. They didn't rename anything, they're just being more specific to find wiggle-words.


----------



## Solar plexus clown glider (Sep 17, 2020)

HTTP Error 404 said:


> Thanks to a patreon discord I am in that has attracted your standard webcomic gaggle of retards, which included several incredibly entitled furfags and bronies who won't shut the fuck up and lose their shit at the slightest criticism of their degenerate fetish porn, I have now discovered the following horrific thing.
> 
> The discord, trying to avoid being nuked from orbit, has outright banned "zoo" and "beast" stuff.  Dogfucking, basically.  I have no idea if this actually came up, or if they just preemptively put it in when discord claimed to crack down, or what.
> 
> ...


This is not news in any way whatsoever.


----------



## HTTP Error 404 (Sep 17, 2020)

Solar plexus clown glider said:


> This is not news in any way whatsoever.



Dear god.  I have lived a more sheltered life than I knew.


----------



## Pukebucket (Sep 17, 2020)

HTTP Error 404 said:


> Dear god.  I have lived a more sheltered life than I knew.


Be grateful OP. I'm bracing for the day we find someone with a genuine bonafide cat hairball fetish.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 17, 2020)

Pukebucket said:


> Be grateful OP. I'm bracing for the day we find someone with a genuine bonafide cat hairball fetish.


Fuck, I read that and just assumed it's already a thing.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 17, 2020)

Pukebucket said:


> Be grateful OP. I'm bracing for the day we find someone with a genuine bonafide cat hairball fetish.


Too fucking late.

I'd go looking for it again, but I don't feel like losing my appetite this early in the morning.


----------



## peanus weenus (Sep 17, 2020)

HTTP Error 404 said:


> Thanks to a patreon discord I am in that has attracted your standard webcomic gaggle of retards, which included several incredibly entitled furfags and bronies who won't shut the fuck up and lose their shit at the slightest criticism of their degenerate fetish porn, I have now discovered the following horrific thing.
> 
> The discord, trying to avoid being nuked from orbit, has outright banned "zoo" and "beast" stuff.  Dogfucking, basically.  I have no idea if this actually came up, or if they just preemptively put it in when discord claimed to crack down, or what.
> 
> ...



Both feral and cub is well known issue there since there's tons of news about websites and furry communities desperatedly trying to scrub that content to have better moral grounds over loli otakus on twitter.


----------



## Rat Lord (Sep 17, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> View attachment 1599736View attachment 1599735View attachment 1599734View attachment 1599737
> 
> Oh please let me suck your black cock in public daddy, I need that virtue.
> 
> ...


Everytime I pop in to check the site out SOMETHING new is being flung around and demanded. The mods can't seem to sate the masses thirst, they always demand more, more, more!! I knew when the feral ban hit, it would be downhill from there.

It's a shame too because it's about time a site acknowledged and actually did _something _ to the rampent zoo population within the fandom.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Sep 17, 2020)

Rat Lord said:


> Everytime I pop in to check the site out SOMETHING new is being flung around and demanded. The mods can't seem to sate the masses thirst, they always demand more, more, more!! I knew when the feral ban hit, it would be downhill from there.
> 
> It's a shame too because it's about time a site acknowledged and actually did _something _ to the rampent zoo population within the fandom.


Pandering to The (Rad)Left Cause of the Now ould o that o you.


----------



## Cherry8s (Sep 18, 2020)

Gotta say, I'm not even shocked that this is what this kind of furry looks like irl



			https://twitter.com/new_furry/status/1306689556612292612?s=09
		

https://archive.md/Scc7m


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 18, 2020)

Cherry8s said:


> Gotta say, I'm not even shocked that this is what this kind of furry looks like irl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also enjoy showing pictures with no proof that it's the person that I'm claiming it is.  

I'm just pointing out that you're a retard for taking that account at face value. Especially when it's god damn easy to show that's not the same person.



			https://twitter.com/OneStrawShort/status/1245057472148033537
		



			https://archive.vn/Av9jU
		


Thanks for letting me laugh at the other retards who believed it, too.


----------



## Lion (Sep 18, 2020)

dick girl energy, classy.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 18, 2020)

Mesosalpinx said:


> A lot of artists are switching to Pillowfort right now. Some are saying it's racist to make an account there right now, because not wanting to see ACAB tweets and riot footage 24/7 makes you a white supremacist.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: tweets
> ...


Pillowfort.social yeah?

I read over their terms, seems pretty much the norm, no idea what it looks like inside though...


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 18, 2020)

★ Lion ★ said:


> View attachment 1604155
> dick girl energy, classy.


That’s the Men’s room, I thought they all went to the women’s?
Or is just what has the shortest line?
Also, that bathroom looks icky.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 18, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> That’s the Men’s room, I thought they all went to the women’s?
> Or is just what has the shortest line?
> Also, that bathroom looks icky.


Only way that thing is getting any action is with a gloryhole and women's bathrooms don't usually have those


----------



## D.Va (Sep 18, 2020)

to be fair I don't see a difference


----------



## dappouROCK (Sep 20, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> This was where they recruited their new Staff.
> View attachment 1599747
> This is real.
> View attachment 1599749



Y'all I know this bitch. Or rather, I know of her. A former friend of a friend, you could say, and boy do I have stories to tell. She is an absolute joke in some TTRPG circles I go to. 

- She's lying about her race. She can't even keep her origins consistent. Claims she's from Malaysia, then Borneo, then in a later post talks about being from California (her actual birthplace). She got defensive in a thread asking about mods' ethnicities, despite race-faking.

- They talked about her in some RP server. Apparently, went to a job interview at Target and cried because she got misgendered. The interviewer called her miss/ ma'am (don't remember which). She hasn't had a job since, and claims this is her disability. She uses this disability claim as a reason to why she can't do laundry or bathe.

- She talks about being a "front-end developer", despite constantly begging for money, and having trash code. Here's her Toyhouse for proof, try navigating it while still retaining the ability to read: https://toyhou.se/shagoliravioli/characters

- People have said she doesn't like going outside because she doesn't want people from the high school she attended seeing her. Probably because she doesn't have a job to this day and is LARPing as a man, despite looking like the most feminine woman I have ever seen.

- Claims that her voice sounding the way it does is due to singing as a child, and says she sounds like a gay Asian male. I have heard her voice while spectating during a DnD campaign. She sounds incredibly feminine. The best way to describe her voice is a whining, dying cat.

- The funniest thing I have ever heard was that she called her ex's mom at 2AM to tattle about her ex not believing in bullshit "gender" shit, despite the mom also having a brain. She apparently tried to have the ex's cousin harass the mom as well without success as the mom told them off. Said cousin, also goes 2 weeks without bathing and is a "gender" freak. She obviously got yelled at by the ex for pulling this shit. Prior to this, she would have shit-fits in the RP server, because her ex does not want to talk to her/ avoided her, and this got on her nerves because she wanted to push her bullshit genderist agenda. She even got multiple people from the server tangled into it, so she could have people dog-pile the ex. Unfortunately, this blew up in her face, and now the members talk behind her back, apologized to the ex, and are now on the ex's side.

- Total fujoshi, despite claiming to be a gay male at every turn, she is 100% female. In her old, abandoned Mastodon account she used to talk about semen and dicks all the time. Has a lot of yaoi cravings. In Furry Life Online, she made a post saying that she would get "outed" in Malaysia for being "LGBT", despite the fact that she is absolutely 100% cock-hungry feminine female.  She apparently got into a fight with her ex once, because her ex told her to stop LARPing as a male, and she responded with, I shit you not, "are you saying I am a straight girl?" 

- On top of not keeping her origin straight, race-faking, and LARPing as a man, she can't even keep her identities straight. Has once claimed she was:
"cis" male
bisexual male
gay male
non-binary (when she wants to talk for them)
In the words of the ex's based mom "she has pussy, tits, and girl-face".


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 20, 2020)

Soul Reaper said:


> Y'all I know this bitch. Or rather, I know of her. A former friend of a friend, you could say, and boy do I have stories to tell. She is an absolute joke in some TTRPG circles I go to.
> 
> - She's lying about her race. She can't even keep her origins consistent. Claims she's from Malaysia, then Borneo, then in a later post talks about being from California (her actual birthplace). She got defensive in a thread asking about mods' ethnicities, despite race-faking.
> 
> ...


If you could find some images on her and her activities, that'd be a _very_ good post for the personal furry lolcow thread. What a cunt.


----------



## dappouROCK (Sep 20, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> If you could find some images on her and her activities, that'd be a _very_ good post for the personal furry lolcow thread. What a cunt.



Unfortunately, a fair chunk happened over VC, but here's what I could gather. Of course, the previous post of her FLO mod application is a very good introduction to her:




Soul Reaper said:


> - She's lying about her race. She can't even keep her origins consistent. Claims she's from Malaysia, then Borneo, then in a later post talks about being from California (her actual birthplace). She got defensive in a thread asking about mods' ethnicities, despite race-faking.



" Malay/Chinese in Hawaii " (also suddenly "non-binary")

" Born in Cali, currently in Hawaii "

" From Borneo "

" Living in Pearl Harbour "

" From Sarawak "




Soul Reaper said:


> - They talked about her in some RP server. Apparently, went to a job interview at Target and cried because she got misgendered. The interviewer called her miss/ ma'am (don't remember which). She hasn't had a job since, and claims this is her disability. She uses this disability claim as a reason to why she can't do laundry or bathe.



Crying after the interview:

Panic attack from using her name in a job application:

Lesbian hits on her, thus "misgendering" her, "Have you ever seen a man before?!":


More "misgendering" fiascos:







Soul Reaper said:


> - She talks about being a "front-end developer", despite constantly begging for money, and having trash code. Here's her Toyhouse for proof, try navigating it while still retaining the ability to read: https://toyhou.se/shagoliravioli/characters



"queer front-end developer"
  
Her website:  https://www.fafnirtech.com/
Can't even get all her art to "zoom in" when you click on it in the "professional works" tab. The mouse icon when you hover indicates that is clearly meant to be the case, but her coding is broke af.



Soul Reaper said:


> - People have said she doesn't like going outside because she doesn't want people from the high school she attended seeing her. Probably because she doesn't have a job to this day and is LARPing as a man, despite looking like the most feminine woman I have ever seen.
> 
> - Claims that her voice sounding the way it does is due to singing as a child, and says she sounds like a gay Asian male. I have heard her voice while spectating during a DnD campaign. She sounds incredibly feminine. The best way to describe her voice is a whining, dying cat.


"My high school buddies will know I'm a joke..."

"I sound like gay Asian mans uwu":




Soul Reaper said:


> - The funniest thing I have ever heard was that she called her ex's mom at 2AM to tattle about her ex not believing in bullshit "gender" shit, despite the mom also having a brain. She apparently tried to have the ex's cousin harass the mom as well without success as the mom told them off. Said cousin, also goes 2 weeks without bathing and is a "gender" freak. She obviously got yelled at by the ex for pulling this shit. Prior to this, she would have shit-fits in the RP server, because her ex does not want to talk to her/ avoided her, and this got on her nerves because she wanted to push her bullshit genderist agenda. She even got multiple people from the server tangled into it, so she could have people dog-pile the ex. Unfortunately, this blew up in her face, and now the members talk behind her back, apologized to the ex, and are now on the ex's side.



Her running after getting yelled at for calling the ex's mom at 2AM:

Her ex trying to stop the drama, but Shagoli wants to keep it going:

Finally, allowed to be a man now that her ex broke-up with her:





Soul Reaper said:


> - Total fujoshi, despite claiming to be a gay male at every turn, she is 100% female. In her old, abandoned Mastodon account she used to talk about semen and dicks all the time. Has a lot of yaoi cravings. In Furry Life Online, she made a post saying that she would get "outed" in Malaysia for being "LGBT", despite the fact that she is absolutely 100% cock-hungry feminine female. She apparently got into a fight with her ex once, because her ex told her to stop LARPing as a male, and she responded with, I shit you not, "are you saying I am a straight girl?"


"You're telling me I'm STRAIGHT?"

Man-hungry:

"I would be whipped in Malasia for being a "gay feminine man" (straight feminine female):

Her old Mastadon:  https://computerfairi.es/@shagoli
Her Amino, for what it's worth:  https://aminoapps.com/c/adopts/page/user/fffafnir/6MGo_KkCafpxYbdalwanRzmmrlpvmlqbb
Art Twitter (personal Twitter is private):  https://twitter.com/shagoliravioli



Soul Reaper said:


> - On top of not keeping her origin straight, race-faking, and LARPing as a man, she can't even keep her identities straight. Has once claimed she was:
> "cis" male
> bisexual male
> gay male
> ...


"biological male"

"biological male, despite being female"

"I am mans"

"bisexual male"

"gay male"

"Non-binary"

"As a straight woman, I can give out the fag pass!"




I don't doubt there's more I can find, but here's the starter pack.


----------



## Solar plexus clown glider (Sep 21, 2020)

Soul Reaper said:


> Unfortunately, a fair chunk happened over VC, but here's what I could gather. Of course, the previous post of her FLO mod application is a very good introduction to her:
> View attachment 1609992
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly I'm so desensitized the rest of it almost seems like normal internet but

Am I fucking stupid or is Islam not really a huge thing in Malaysia, at all? That bit made no fucking sense even comparatively.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 21, 2020)

Solar plexus clown glider said:


> Honestly I'm so desensitized the rest of it almost seems like normal internet but
> 
> Am I fucking stupid or is Islam not really a huge thing in Malaysia, at all? That bit made no fucking sense even comparatively.


Islam is a major religion in Malaysia.


----------



## dappouROCK (Sep 21, 2020)

Looks like someone found my post... she just banned her ex from the server, and deleting shit. She doubling-down hard. Sorry, “Shagoli”, I can still see posts in the server, I’m not your ex. I’ll keep y’all updated, lmao.


----------



## Kane Lives (Sep 21, 2020)

Soul Reaper said:


> Unfortunately, a fair chunk happened over VC, but here's what I could gather. Of course, the previous post of her FLO mod application is a very good introduction to her:
> View attachment 1609992
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to say this: as a resident of Malaysia, this "Malay-Chinese" faggot will be roundly mocked if he ever stepped back into Malaysia. Kindly fuck off and never return.

That said, I found his story mildly believable. Malaysia has a known brain drain problem for years, if not decades, with the richer Chinese minority moving abroad to settle in Anglo lands like the US, Australia and New Zealand.  Very possibly, he's a second-generation immigrant from Malaysia at some point, probably in the 80-90s when American green cards were still easily available.

And yes, Malaysia still has sodomy laws in their books, and you CAN get jailed for fucking ass. However, this law has only been selectively enforced, and usually against anti-government figures.



Solar plexus clown glider said:


> Honestly I'm so desensitized the rest of it almost seems like normal internet but
> 
> Am I fucking stupid or is Islam not really a huge thing in Malaysia, at all? That bit made no fucking sense even comparatively.



Malaysia is considered moderate by Muslim country standards, but the religion itself has been a political football that gets trotted out whenever the government needs to shore up its support. The vast majority of the Malay majority is conservative and religious (though trending towards more moderate/liberal lately).


----------



## Jolly Copulation (Sep 21, 2020)

Soul Reaper said:


> Unfortunately, a fair chunk happened over VC, but here's what I could gather. Of course, the previous post of her FLO mod application is a very good introduction to her:
> View attachment 1609992
> 
> 
> ...


Semper Fi.

At least the delusional sperg is self-aware enough to know her old high school click would think she's nuttier than squirrel shit. This mentally-unstable misanthrope can't even do a job interview without a PTSD attack and FLO's users are supposed to have faith in this freak's leadership skills and decision-making processes? Okay. She doesn't even have faith in herself so good luck with that sinking ship.

FLO and Shagoli legit deserve each other. I hope their fates become so intrinsically tied that they sink together.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 21, 2020)

Honestly I think the most interesting thing to keep an eye on will be interactions between staff on FLO.  There's absolutely going to be a fucking ton of staff drama going forward, though barring a YiffyLeaks-type of situation it might be hard to see it all at first.  Then again, given how often furfags air drama on Twitter, who knows.


----------



## dappouROCK (Sep 21, 2020)

Kane Lives said:


> I'm going to say this: as a resident of Malaysia, this "Malay-Chinese" faggot will be roundly mocked if he ever stepped back into Malaysia. Kindly fuck off and never return.
> 
> That said, I found his story mildly believable. Malaysia has a known brain drain problem for years, if not decades, with the richer Chinese minority moving abroad to settle in Anglo lands like the US, Australia and New Zealand.  Very possibly, he's a second-generation immigrant from Malaysia at some point, probably in the 80-90s when American green cards were still easily available.
> 
> ...



I'm going to assume calling her "he" is a typo. Don't feed into her delusion, she is 100% female. She's also half-white. Her dad is white. 



Jolly Copulation said:


> Semper Fi.
> 
> At least the delusional sperg is self-aware enough to know her old high school click would think she's nuttier than squirrel shit. This mentally-unstable misanthrope can't even do a job interview without a PTSD attack and FLO's users are supposed to have faith in this freak's leadership skills and decision-making processes? Okay. She doesn't even have faith in herself so good luck with that sinking ship.
> 
> FLO and Shagoli legit deserve each other. I hope their fates become so intrinsically tied that they sink together.



If this is how she responds to her ex avoiding her/ not believing in her gender religion, and mods telling her to calm down, can you imagine the kind of moderator she'll be on FLO? Lmao, it's going to be a shit-show.

Shagoli, get a job and stop wasting what little money you have on shitty adoptables, you female. Stop being an embarrassment to your family. If you were really Asian, you would have focused on being successful and not failing college because you focused more on stupid furry cock and gender shit. Maybe then you'll stop e-begging. 

If not, enjoy stagnating in your mom's house and not getting anywhere for the rest of your life, if you keep this up. What're going to do? Join a polycule, and leech off some minimum-wage furries who will only ever want you for your pussy.


----------



## Kane Lives (Sep 21, 2020)

Soul Reaper said:


> I'm going to assume calling her "he" is a typo. Don't feed into her delusion, she is 100% female. She's also half-white. Her dad is white.


She it is then. Honestly, I just default to "he" for those whom I can't confirm their identity. 

Either way, still a faggot, and lol at trying to be "Asian".


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Sep 21, 2020)

Sorry if I'm late, but LupisVulpes got cancelled for calling trannies mentally ill, refusing to draw the trans flag, cultural appropriation (really just drawing animals with feathers and dreadlocks glued onto them), tracing, etc.








						Beware on Lupisvulpes
					

Beware on Lupisvulpes  DISCLAIMER:  This document is being written by former friends, commissioners, and other associates of Lupis. It is not intended to harm or provoke anyone. The purpose of this document is to inform and promote awareness of her actions. It also exists so that Lupis can acknow...




					docs.google.com


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 21, 2020)

Ramen Timer said:


> Sorry if I'm late, but LupisVulpes got cancelled for calling trannies mentally ill, refusing to draw the trans flag, cultural appropriation (really just drawing animals with feathers and dreadlocks glued onto them), tracing, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing really new here, but I'd just like to say that "lupisvulpes" is one of the dumbest, most stereotypically-furry monikers I've seen


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 21, 2020)

Ramen Timer said:


> Sorry if I'm late, but LupisVulpes got cancelled for calling trannies mentally ill, refusing to draw the trans flag, cultural appropriation (really just drawing animals with feathers and dreadlocks glued onto them), tracing, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stupidly late. General concensus was we kind of felt bad, but at the same time that was the most autistic response video ever.


----------



## Great Dane (Sep 21, 2020)

Furrylife Online thread about why centrists can't be trusted. Things get intense around pages 6/7






			https://furrylife.online/forums/topic/2867-why-centrists-cant-be-trusted/
		



			https://archive.md/wxOs1


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 21, 2020)

Soul Reaper said:


> I'm going to assume calling her "he" is a typo. Don't feed into her delusion, she is 100% female. She's also half-white. Her dad is white.


Most of your posting about this person boils down to tranny-hate. I know it's autistic for me to be saying this but: Quit your alogging and find a good reason for the hate.

Then again, your posts about the tranny was so exceptional I couldn't really read most of it.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Sep 21, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> Furrylife Online thread about why centrists can't be trusted. Things get intense around pages 6/7
> View attachment 1612527
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus, I feel sorry for Chapter for having to endure that.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 21, 2020)

Nauseated Courgi said:


> Jesus, I feel sorry for Chapter for having to endure that.


He chose to post on a site that's full of retarded tankiefurs, what did he expect?


----------



## dappouROCK (Sep 21, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Most of your posting about this person boils down to tranny-hate. I know it's autistic for me to be saying this but: Quit your alogging and find a good reason for the hate.
> 
> Then again, your posts about the tranny was so exceptional I couldn't really read most of it.



Sure, but getting offended over being "misgendered" is pretty autistic. Not to mention having a PTSD attack over a job application is funny as hell. She called her ex's mom at 2AM for not following her trans agenda, she's race-faking, and can't even keep her stories or sexuality straight (ironic, I know). Her being a tranny is what makes her mental, to begin with. It's not my fault if it's one of her defining characteristics.

There's more than just being trans that totals to her insanity, but being trans is the cause of the majority, if not all, of her retarded actions. If you actually read, you'd know that.

She was a personal lolcow, so of course, I have a lot to say about her. She was mentioned, and I shared her stories.

If you're going to get pissy about me wanting someone to refer to a tranny as their biological sex, then go for it. I was being nitpicky, sure, and I'll take the blame for that. Perhaps I'm on-edge after enduring (and continuing to endure) so much of her bullshit "he/ him", but no one should feed into their retarded delusions. It just fuels their ever-deteriorating mental state, and I hold a lot of bad blood for the community. They deserve no compliance.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Sep 21, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> I know it's autistic for me to be saying this but:


If you know it's autistic to say something, _take a hint and* don't fucking say it.*_


----------



## Dahmer (Sep 22, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Most of your posting about this person boils down to tranny-hate. I know it's autistic for me to be saying this but: Quit your alogging and find a good reason for the hate.
> 
> Then again, your posts about the tranny was so exceptional I couldn't really read most of it.


There's clearly some other shit going on with them beyond "trans people bad", if you bothered reading their posts. 

Last I checked this is for general furry drama and this seems to qualify.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 22, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> Furrylife Online thread about why centrists can't be trusted. Things get intense around pages 6/7
> View attachment 1612527
> 
> 
> ...



There are _so many words _in those posts, why must they type so goddamn much?
I don’t have the patience to make it through half of the first page.  

Also, why is “I like to hear both sides of an arguememt and make up my own mind” so hard for them to understand?  No, all centrists are literal Nazis.  

Oh, right.   They’re children.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 22, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> There are _so many words _in those posts, why must they type so goddamn much?
> I don’t have the patience to make it through half of the first page.
> 
> Also, why is “I like to hear both sides of an arguememt and make up my own mind” so hard for them to understand?  No, all centrists are literal Nazis.
> ...


SJWs and associated woke types _must_ be extremely wordy in order to make sure they're not misunderstood and show they're toeing the party line. Because failing to do so is the first step to having all your "friends" and the entire "community" turn on you very suddenly. 

A side-effect of that is that recognizing that people with different points of view exist and aren't_, by definition,_ Evil is also 100% verboten. The only correct ideology is the woke ideology. Anything outside of it is Evil.

Incidentally (I said it a while back, too), this is why woke "humor" is also so damn wordy. It _has_ to be extremely wordy because any attempt at humor must carry with it _the entire SJW worldview_, lest you commit thoughtcrime and reach your own conclusions. Hence all the "lmao bottomtext" memes in response to that.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 22, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> SJWs and associated woke types _must_ be extremely wordy in order to make sure they're not misunderstood and show they're toeing the party line. Because failing to do so is the first step to having all your "friends" and the entire "community" turn on you very suddenly.
> 
> A side-effect of that is that recognizing that people with different points of view exist and aren't_, by definition,_ Evil is also 100% verboten. The only correct ideology is the woke ideology. Anything outside of it is Evil.
> 
> Incidentally (I said it a while back, too), this is why woke "humor" is also so damn wordy. It _has_ to be extremely wordy because any attempt at humor must carry with it _the entire SJW worldview_, lest you commit thoughtcrime and reach your own conclusions. Hence all the "lmao bottomtext" memes in response to that.



Yeah I get It, I think this image one of them posted pretty much sums up their though process to me.

Agree with us, or you are _literally _a Nazi, there is no in between.   


It makes me wonder how these people are going to function in the real world when they get jobs and have to face the fact that, no, not everyone agrees with them, and no they can’t get every centrist or Trump supporter fired.


----------



## goldengirl (Sep 22, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> Yeah I get It, I think this image one of them posted pretty much sums up their though process to me.
> View attachment 1613508
> Agree with us, or you are _literally _a Nazi, there is no in between.
> 
> It makes me wonder how these people are going to function in the real world when they get jobs and have to face the fact that, no, not everyone agrees with them, and no they can’t get every centrist or Trump supporter fired.



Wait which one in the picture is the sjw woke type? Is it the empty head guy who is litterally calling the red flag guy the same as the nazi guy?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 22, 2020)

goldengirl said:


> Wait which one in the picture is the sjw woke type? Is it the empty head guy who is litterally calling the red flag guy the same as the nazi guy?


The guy on the right is meant to be a "centrist", as seen by SJWs. A wishy-washy enabler for Nazis because of "muh principles".

As opposed to someone who has a nuanced view of the world and doesn't subscribe to any given ideology even when they advocate for serious measures and/or agree with an ideology or another on specific points, which is the _actual_ definition of centrism. SJWs don't like these people because they don't like the thought of being disagreed with. The thought that someone might be pro-LBGT but at the same time also pro-law and order makes their smooth brains hurt.


----------



## Great Dane (Sep 22, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> Furrylife Online thread about why centrists can't be trusted. Things get intense around pages 6/7
> View attachment 1612527
> 
> 
> ...



Thread's now locked





			https://furrylife.online/forums/topic/2867-why-centrists-cant-be-trusted/page/10/?tab=comments#comment-25837
		


Meanwhile, in another World and News thread


			https://furrylife.online/forums/topic/3147-not-sure-what-the-key-difference-is-between-forms-of-economics-read-here/
		
















			https://archive.md/JDR2h


----------



## goldengirl (Sep 22, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> The guy on the right is meant to be a "centrist", as seen by SJWs. A wishy-washy enabler for Nazis because of "muh principles".
> 
> As opposed to someone who has a nuanced view of the world and doesn't subscribe to any given ideology even when they advocate for serious measures and/or agree with an ideology or another on specific points, which is the _actual_ definition of centrism. SJWs don't like these people because they don't like the thought of being disagreed with. The thought that someone might be pro-LBGT but at the same time also pro-law and order makes their smooth brains hurt.



I don't think that would fit, that's really extremely overly damn wordy for a stick figure of an empty head guy


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 22, 2020)

goldengirl said:


> I don't think that would fit, that's really extremely overly damn wordy for a stick figure of an empty head guy


That's kind of the point. Turning your enemies into strawmen instead of nuanced human beings makes it easier to burn them down without feeling remorse.


----------



## Chancroid (Sep 22, 2020)

So, I'm a bit out of touch, but does FA still host Nazi fur art?


----------



## palmtreesalad (Sep 22, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> Furrylife Online thread about why centrists can't be trusted. Things get intense around pages 6/7
> View attachment 1612527
> 
> 
> ...



It makes sense that these retards think this way. Centrists are centrists because they agree with points from both sides, that's quite literally the point. I have never met a centrist that claimed to be "neutral." I think they're stupidly getting the two mixed up. But anyways, to furries, anyone who slightly agrees with anything from the right must just be a hardcore right winger. 

I love how by the end of the thread, it goes from the worst debate I've read in my life to troons sperging about some guy saying he didn't want to commission someone because they were trans.

This basically sums up how stupid they are:


----------



## goldengirl (Sep 22, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> That's kind of the point. Turning your enemies into strawmen instead of nuanced human beings makes it easier to burn them down without feeling remorse.



If the SJW's are doing memes like that all the time, they should stop being such triggered spergs


----------



## Local Coyote (Sep 22, 2020)

FLO seems like endless content. It really should get its own thread because I can see this thing crashing and burning.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Sep 22, 2020)

The irony is that a lot of these 'anti-fascists' would support 'fascist' ideas themselves. Adolph Hitler promoted free (government-paid) health care and banned home schooling.


----------



## Great Dane (Sep 22, 2020)

Chancroid said:


> So, I'm a bit out of touch, but does FA still host Nazi fur art?



In their Acceptable Upload Policy, it says that imagery associated with hate groups such as Nazis is prohibited.





			https://www.furaffinity.net/aup
		


However, you can search terms such as 'swastika' and 'nazi' and find some results (although I don't think the actual artists are Nazis). It's possible that these may have been grandfathered in.






Local Coyote said:


> FLO seems like endless content. It really should get its own thread because I can see this thing crashing and burning.



I'm up for collaboration to make a FLO thread if anyone wants to send me a DM.


----------



## Chancroid (Sep 22, 2020)

Oh , I remember them being open and all over the main site and the forums (though they were already a kind of niche-club and kind of outcasts.)

All of the inter-fur fandoms made me lol, but the nazi ones in particular were weird to me on a level even greater than diaper furs. I guess nazi-fetish is nothing new considering 70s porno films, so I figure it was always a sex thing rather than an ideology. I don't know how it would even work in the fandom if they actually took some kind of persecution stance.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 22, 2020)

Chancroid said:


> Oh , I remember them being open and all over the main site and the forums (though they were already a kind of niche-club and kind of outcasts.)
> 
> All of the inter-fur fandoms made me lol, but the nazi ones in particular were weird to me on a level even greater than diaper furs. I guess nazi-fetish is nothing new considering 70s porno films, so I figure it was always a sex thing rather than an ideology. I don't know how it would even work in the fandom if they actually took some kind of persecution stance.


You want to see something that makes even less sense? Look up NazBols.


----------



## Chancroid (Sep 22, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> You want to see something that makes even less sense? Look up NazBols.



Man, counter-culture....amirite?


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 22, 2020)

goldengirl said:


> Wait which one in the picture is the sjw woke type? Is it the empty head guy who is litterally calling the red flag guy the same as the nazi guy?


Pretty much what he said.  



Corn Flakes said:


> The guy on the right is meant to be a "centrist", as seen by SJWs. A wishy-washy enabler for Nazis because of "muh principles".
> 
> As opposed to someone who has a nuanced view of the world and doesn't subscribe to any given ideology even when they advocate for serious measures and/or agree with an ideology or another on specific points, which is the _actual_ definition of centrism. SJWs don't like these people because they don't like the thought of being disagreed with. The thought that someone might be pro-LBGT but at the same time also pro-law and order makes their smooth brains hurt.



A shorter version is
Stick figure on right-enabling/stupid centrist who can’t see the obvious right and wrong.  
Stick figure on left-literal Nazi meant to represent how they see anyone on the right at all.  
Center/red flag stick figure-Them, clearly in the right, and there is no other way you should think.  (This is the woke stick)

It just sums up their silly train of thought perfectly.


----------



## Cat2 Emoji (Sep 22, 2020)

Chancroid said:


> So, I'm a bit out of touch, but does FA still host Nazi fur art?


To add to what was said, I think it is very important to emphasize that the ban on imagery associated with hate groups extends even to art denouncing hate groups.  If you draw an image of your socialist teeth wolf-dragon beating the snot out of some fox who's wearing a proper Nazi armband, you could have your post taken down because it shows a swastika in it.  If I wasn't away from my PC right now I'd add some examples, but was funny watching FA take down a bunch of obviously anti-nazi art.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 22, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> Thread's now locked
> View attachment 1613603
> 
> 
> ...


YES
BURN
BURN TO THE GROUND


----------



## Dahmer (Sep 22, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> Thread's now locked
> View attachment 1613603


I love how FLO's mods obviously have an agenda and are unable to remain objective. This won't backfire at all.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 22, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> You want to see something that makes even less sense? Look up NazBols.


Leftists, except the Tankies, hate NazBols. It's one of the few things they manage to get right.

And weirdly, NatSoc tend to love NazBols.


The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> The irony is that a lot of these 'anti-fascists' would support 'fascist' ideas themselves. Adolph Hitler promoted free (government-paid) health care and banned home schooling.


Gov-paid healthcare isn't a fascist idea. Just because a fascist implemented something doesn't make that thing itself fascist.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Sep 22, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Gov-paid healthcare isn't a fascist idea. Just because a fascist implemented something doesn't make that thing itself fascist.


_You_ know that.
_I_ know that.
Antifa nd its allies *refuse* to know that.


----------



## who dare wins? (Sep 22, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> There are _so many words _in those posts, why must they type so goddamn much?
> I don’t have the patience to make it through half of the first page.
> 
> Also, why is “I like to hear both sides of an arguememt and make up my own mind” so hard for them to understand?  No, all centrists are literal Nazis.
> ...


As I say, try to be as verbose as possible without actually saying anything so it seems like you are smarter than your opponent when you are not. There is a difference between being intelligent and turning complex ideas into ideas easier to understand and just saying words without getting to the point


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 22, 2020)

who dare wins? said:


> As I say, try to be as verbose as possible without actually saying anything so it seems like you are smarter than your opponent when you are not. There is a difference between being intelligent and turning complex ideas into ideas easier to understand and just saying words without getting to the point


The fuck are you going on about?
Now _you _have too many words, stop it, I’m not smart, simple words, please.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 22, 2020)

Chancroid said:


> So, I'm a bit out of touch, but does FA still host Nazi fur art?


If it contains a nazi, in uniform, or any symbol (regardless of context) it will be yeeted. That's kinda why FLO took off for the leftists, they techncially aren't allowed to peddle their anti-nazi propaganda on FA, uncesored.



Dahmer said:


> I love how FLO's mods obviously have an agenda and are unable to remain objective. This won't backfire at all.


They never were objective in the first place, even the owner of the website seems to be a leftist zimself.


----------



## Dahmer (Sep 22, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> They never were objective in the first place, even the owner of the website seems to be a leftist zimself.


Which is going to be a major issue down the road. The site will inevitably begin to cannibalize it's own and fail as users move on.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 22, 2020)

Dahmer said:


> Which is going to be a major issue down the road. The site will inevitably begin to cannibalize it's own and fail as users move on.


It's not like it even _has_ a lot of users to begin with. As with any new service, there was an influx of people wanting to check out the new stuff... and then they dropped out when FA came back online.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 22, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> The irony is that a lot of these 'anti-fascists' would support 'fascist' ideas themselves. Adolph Hitler promoted free (government-paid) health care and banned home schooling.



This is “Hitler drank water, drinking water is fascism!!!” levels of logic, my man. I’ll make fun of screaming leftists as much as anybody else but the government absolutely should be using the tax money they steal from us every year to benefit us exclusively. My political beliefs can be boiled down to “do what you want, don’t hurt anybody, and keep your fucking hands off my guns and my paychecks, unless you’re giving me more of either.” And I can’t speak for everybody but a little bit of a percentage more on my taxes to just get healthcare from the government and then corporate has to give me a full paycheck and stop using insurance as compensation would result in me having more take-home, and I don’t have to listen to my insurance provider argue that it arbitrarily decided to not cover something because reasons.

There’s nothing fascist about a government doing its damn job and providing for the people that allow it to exist. Of all the shitty fucking leftist ideals out there, universal healthcare is not one of them.




Corn Flakes said:


> It's not like it even _has_ a lot of users to begin with. As with any new service, there was an influx of people wanting to check out the new stuff... and then they dropped out when FA came back online.



This has been the exact result of every single FA competitor to ever spring up. I don’t know why furfags thought this one would be different.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 22, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> It's not like it even _has_ a lot of users to begin with. As with any new service, there was an influx of people wanting to check out the new stuff... and then they dropped out when FA came back online.


Or immediately banned for any number of silly reasons.



Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> This is “Hitler drank water, drinking water is fascism!!!” levels of logic, my man.



And breathing is no longer allowed because it'll spread corona n' shit. The fuck is this planet guys...


----------



## Kane Lives (Sep 22, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> And breathing is no longer allowed because it'll spread corona n' shit. The fuck is this planet guys...


It's just the Internet giving voice to retards who would normally be the village idiots. In old days, they'd be kept confined to menial jobs and roundly mocked. The irony of the current capitalist system is that it's so productive that society can afford to support these parasites and still keep on turning. Social media is a mistake and should be purged.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 22, 2020)

Kane Lives said:


> Social media is a mistake and should be purged.


Yeah... nothing quite like having 'infinite' reach while spewing bullshit.


----------



## Jangarango (Sep 22, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> Thread's now locked
> View attachment 1613603
> 
> 
> https://furrylife.online/forums/topic/2867-why-centrists-cant-be-trusted/page/10/?tab=comments#comment-25837


Cool, so the thread was intended to be a circlejerk, not an actual discussion, and in short was just bait.

That seems perfectly reasonable lmaooo.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 22, 2020)

Jangarango said:


> Cool, so the thread was intended to be a circlejerk, not an actual discussion, and in short was just bait.
> 
> That seems perfectly reasonable lmaooo.


Since _when_ are furry "discussions" anything other than circlejerks with occasional breaks to eject naysayers?


----------



## false prophet medea (Sep 23, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> they techncially aren't allowed to peddle their anti-nazi propaganda on FA, uncesored.



Concerned about the phrase “anti-Nazi propaganda” lmao

One would think that being against actual bonafide armband-wearing Nazis is not “propaganda”.

Did you mean to say righties/conservatives or did you just mean Nazis


----------



## Chancroid (Sep 23, 2020)

CatKing said:


> To add to what was said, I think it is very important to emphasize that the ban on imagery associated with hate groups extends even to art denouncing hate groups.  If you draw an image of your socialist teeth wolf-dragon beating the snot out of some fox who's wearing a proper Nazi armband, you could have your post taken down because it shows a swastika in it.  If I wasn't away from my PC right now I'd add some examples, but was funny watching FA take down a bunch of obviously anti-nazi art.



That's so hilariously brilliant and typical of past FA thought processes.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Sep 24, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I do not remember who, but I remember seeing someone's FurAffinity gallery that was full of blob macro furs. However, when I went further in thons gallery, the art actually got better with more variety in subjects.
> 
> FurAffinity galleries are in reverse-chronological order.
> 
> I have the gallery bookmarked somewhere; I just need some time in finding the bookmark.


I found that gallery. (You need to be logged into FurAffinity, though.)

Compare:
(2020)


Spoiler: WARNING: skanky blobs












			https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/teddybearlumpkins/
		


(2010)








						Artwork Gallery for Teddybearlumpkins -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 24, 2020)

Where the fuck is the Exterminatus button


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 24, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Where the fuck is the Exterminatus button


Gotcha, bro.





I want to do more than just post a shitty image meme but... what the fuck. Seriously, words fail me. Why? What's the allure? _What's in it for the people who are into that shit?!_


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 24, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I found that gallery. (You need to be logged into FurAffinity, though.)
> 
> Compare:
> (2020)
> ...



All Lives do Not in fact Matter, and these people are living proof of that.


----------



## round robin (Sep 24, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Horrifying shit.


Please, for the love of god, use spoilers.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Sep 24, 2020)

round robin said:


> Please, for the love of god, use spoilers.


...
...all right.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Sep 24, 2020)

Twitter furry Arborbamboo / Thomas Michael Wallin filmed himself sexually abusing a fucking 4yo.







Article archive
Sheriff Lookup. Search his first and last name or use the Booking #.
Booking #: 20032649


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Sep 24, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Twitter furry Arborbamboo / Thomas Michael Wallin filmed himself sexually abusing a fucking 4yo.
> 
> View attachment 1619183
> View attachment 1619188
> ...


Hopefully a gang member manages to shank him in jail for their initiation. His eyes look as dead and soulless as you would expect.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 24, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Twitter furry Arborbamboo / Thomas Michael Wallin filmed himself sexually abusing a fucking 4yo.
> 
> View attachment 1619183
> View attachment 1619188
> ...


Not much to see on this one. 




Tiny, inactive Twitter. Archive.vn doesn't want to archive it.

Unless this guy has any entanglements with more popular furries somewhere else, I'd just file him under "random furry degenerate".


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Sep 24, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Not much to see on this one.
> 
> View attachment 1619226
> Tiny, inactive Twitter. Archive.vn doesn't want to archive it.
> ...



He followed Paco Panda, who's notorious for producing Cub Porn behind his paid Patreon.




He also followed Pakyto Dingo / Florent Durin, who was outed in the Zoosadist leaks for having sex with his dogs.




This doesn't include the other Cub / ABDL related accounts, including Paddedfox. PF has been mentioned here a few times I think.




This picture was definitely ominous though.


Looking into who his bf (most likely EX bf now) is.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 24, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> He followed Paco Panda, who's notorious for producing Cub Porn behind his paid Patreon.
> View attachment 1619269
> 
> He also followed Pakyto Dingo / Florent Durin, who was outed in the Zoosadist leaks for having sex with his dogs.
> ...


That's fair. My burner twitter account got suspended and I couldn't check his follows. Are any of those guys following him back? Who are the 7 prize winners in his "followers" list?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 24, 2020)

Yeah I'd wager most of the full-on pedophiles are thick as thieves, given how pedophiles seem to form rings to trade material.  He probably has at least tangential connections to some of the other really notorious chomos.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Sep 24, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> That's fair. My burner twitter account got suspended and I couldn't check his follows. Is any of those guys following him back? Who are the 7 prize winners in his "followers" list?


Mostly cubs



Nothing's archived yet but there's little risk of DFE atm if anyone wants to handle this:
Furaffinity
Twitter
Telegram where he posts photos  (you should export this chat and all of its contents
Twitch
YouTube
Steam
Telegram: Arborbamboo

Someone left a nice comment on his Steam profile btw lol




Since this guy was in Salt Lake, any chance he has connections to Sangie?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 24, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Mostly cubs
> View attachment 1619285
> 
> Nothing's archived yet but there's little risk of DFE atm if anyone wants to handle this:
> ...


Let me do a couple, then.

His twitch is just about bare. Just a simple description and no videos saved. 




If anyone wants to take a look at his followers there, here it is:


Spoiler: Twitch followers




xanderwolfox
stativspeed616
kailowthefolf
BowMine
hackencraft
rodgaupe
squizzyjuice
otterlyuseless
YoshiLoverStar
weeaboogamerx
rtproshan
mcmikey1998
Bearey
jswagchristensen
Blackhulk20
bunker167
DeckBash
sureshotmatt
DrAnass
FenrirW0lf
matsubiz
Djall_Dragua
Spazzykat1
thelegendofpeace
OvalBasher360
coolgamer200v
Aliendonuts23
Sharpystirling27
ryanharrington234
death_kizer
awilfly
ivantheawful
densecascade
kinaalex23
Queen_Kitty_1994
highwayboys65
piozxzi
Turboman213124
GamingAndShi
1_mega
CadetSlug
Trollslayer345
braindamaged438
imthejester
Lsxxthebeast
zachwit
dioll_
Slendersmurf
psnxfliqq
ghobotWGNB
Deeptec
VbagExtremist
steezy_luis
Rex8272
lonewolfsas1
chevyman213
thewonderkid03
sealion55
Scorpionqueen982
seththegunx377
bossk_gaming
theobsidianpanda
IunwantedI
nathan31444
jacquesjo
EchoEFX
KillerSharkz
janice_says
Andy2384
DirEHavoK
assassin11124
soulofmusashi
jigsaw_the_odd
The_Irish_Pickle
MissMurder07
AnAngrySlug
oliviagoddess1
Bu11dogz
cristian77356
Noxiuspvp



I have to say, I'm surprised he even has 80 followers there. Anyway, his profile on Twitch mentions helping managing "Team XESC". Here's their user list:



Full list here: https://archive.vn/em68H

Sure enough, he's there. Although he's listed without any roles, so I'm not sure what sort of "managerial" position he had. It's possible his about page on Twitch was just out of date.

Meanwhile, his youtube is just as dead:





Is there even a point archiving those two clips? His only public subscription is to speedyw03.

And here's his Steam profile (someone archived it about 15 minutes ago):


			https://archive.vn/eoSBN
		


And his Furaffinity is 100% empty. Are we sure that's his actual account? The creation date is late 2019, and the guy has been active with that nickname for way longer than that.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Sep 24, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> And his Furaffinity is 100% empty. Are we sure that's his actual account? The creation date is late 2019, and the guy has been active with that nickname for way longer than that.


I thought about that as well but still felt it was worth listing just as an aside. The thing I find strange is that the DHS said they have internet activity dating back " for quite a while " in the article linked earlier. Guessing since there is almost nothing on the Surface Web (and the fact that the DHS is involved) it's most likely on the Dark Web. I'm not going over there though.

That or it's almost exclusively in Telegram chats we don't have access to


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Sep 24, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Let me do a couple, then.
> 
> His twitch is just about bare. Just a simple description and no videos saved.
> View attachment 1619304
> ...


I was abou to archive the Steam profile... though I did archive a lot of the others.
Furaffinity: https://archive.vn/UfORa
Telegram: https://archive.vn/6LKZu
Twitter: https://archive.vn/IU1xa
Twitch: https://archive.vn/zFyey
YouTube: https://archive.vn/qIN0i


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 24, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> I thought about that as well but still felt it was worth listing just as an aside. The thing I find strange is that the DHS said they have internet activity dating back " for quite a while " in the article linked earlier. Guessing since there is almost nothing on the Surface Web (and the fact that the DHS is involved) it's most likely on the Dark Web. I'm not going over there though.
> 
> That or it's almost exclusively in Telegram chats we don't have access to


Yeah, I'm not chasing this dude that far either. But he really sounds like a small-fry who made a mistake and got caught. Otherwise he would have been mentioned by _someone_ before. I guess we'll have to wait and see whether his charges get upgraded with additional victims.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Sep 24, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Yeah, I'm not chasing this dude that far either. But he really sounds like a small-fry who made a mistake and got caught. Otherwise he would have been mentioned by _someone_ before. I guess we'll have to wait and see whether his charges get upgraded with additional victims.


Honestly, it seems like the Midwest (if that's what UT classifies as) is a much more niche area when it comes to spotting a Zoo / Pedo ring. It's not nearly as well established as the NE, PNW, or even the Bay Area. Was kinda hoping to stumble down a rabbit hole but I guess there's just not much to find atm.

Hopefully more evidence will pop up later. Still worth posting just to keep documented since Twitter deletes fucking everything


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 24, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Honestly, it seems like the Midwest (if that's what UT classifies as) is a much more niche area when it comes to spotting a Zoo / Pedo ring. It's not nearly as well established as the NE, PNW, or even the Bay Area. Was kinda hoping to stumble down a rabbit hole but I guess there's just not much to find atm.
> 
> Hopefully more evidence will pop up later. Still worth posting just to keep documented since Twitter deletes fucking everything


I hear ya. We'd probably need someone local to leak something. Police reports and news articles can help, but without knowing the social web in that area there's not much to be done. 90% of the furries I know are from the West or East coast, so not much luck from me there.

(To be completely honest with you, I sometimes forget that there _are _furry communities far from the coasts. Most furries from these other states either seem to keep to themselves, or become online hangers-on to larger coastal communities and only come into direct contact with them when they travel for conventions.)


----------



## Dahmer (Sep 24, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Twitter furry Arborbamboo / Thomas Michael Wallin filmed himself sexually abusing a fucking 4yo.
> 
> View attachment 1619183
> View attachment 1619188
> ...


Of course it'd be through a church.

Is it just me or does he look like a brainlet.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 25, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Honestly, it seems like the Midwest (if that's what UT classifies as) is a much more niche area when it comes to spotting a Zoo / Pedo ring. It's not nearly as well established as the NE, PNW, or even the Bay Area. Was kinda hoping to stumble down a rabbit hole but I guess there's just not much to find atm.
> 
> Hopefully more evidence will pop up later. Still worth posting just to keep documented since Twitter deletes fucking everything


What the fuck is it with the PNW and zoos? Must be something in the water there.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 25, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> What the fuck is it with the PNW and zoos? Must be something in the water there.


There's several zoo-rings around the USA, and they have a lot of cross-over with each other. For the most part, it can be assumed that a zoo from one of the major areas knows at least one zoo from at least one of the other major areas. Even low-name/no-name zoophiles will have a blackbook of names a mile long.

That's to say nothing of the alleged grooming, even of minors, that some of these groups do.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 25, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> What the fuck is it with the PNW and zoos? Must be something in the water there.



Probably has something to do with the large amount of hippie eco-shit going on in that region. The PNW puts very heavy emphasis on nature and animal conservation as a regional subculture so it makes sense that when you grow up being taught just by default to see animals as deserving rights like humans, that somebody who’s a sex pest and wants to fuck something will be a little bit more likely to choose to fuck the family dog.


----------



## Jolly Copulation (Sep 25, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Probably has something to do with the large amount of hippie eco-shit going on in that region. The PNW puts very heavy emphasis on nature and animal conservation as a regional subculture so it makes sense that when you grow up being taught just by default to see animals as deserving rights like humans, that somebody who’s a sex pest and wants to fuck something will be a little bit more likely to choose to fuck the family dog.



Ehh, I'm less inclined to say humans deserve rights either because if you attach that simply to 'humanity' you have to avail those rights to even the scummy humans who deserve to be fed feet first to a wood chipper. I've met stray dogs I'm one hundred percent sure were objectively worth more than many human beings combined I've seen here. No one deserves rights and the universe owes no one anything you can't take for yourself.

Really, I don't think advocacy for animals is the issue when rampant anthropomorphism in reality is probably what grooms that behavior. If you attach human emotion or reasoning to every silly insignificant action your animal does, of course your kids will see them less as 'others'. That is the parent's fault for infantilizing their dogs and talking to them like children instead of dogs.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 25, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Probably has something to do with the large amount of hippie eco-shit going on in that region. The PNW puts very heavy emphasis on nature and animal conservation as a regional subculture so it makes sense that when you grow up being taught just by default to see animals as deserving rights like humans, that somebody who’s a sex pest and wants to fuck something will be a little bit more likely to choose to fuck the family dog.


No, I'm pretty sure it's just because of Portland, Seattle and Vancouver. Large, very liberal cities within driving distance of one another that dominate the more heavily inhabited areas of their respective states, while being far from other large population centers. So it's comparatively easy to meet and visit fellow degenerates, and keep it all "in the hood", so to speak.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Sep 25, 2020)

There is a 73 page writeup on BlondeFoxy. No I have not read it yet so don't ask for a summary. Gonna ask @Just Another Furgag Alog for help on this one and we'll get back with the TL;DR.


----------



## Lion (Sep 25, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> There is a 73 page writeup on BlondeFoxy. No I have not read it yet so don't ask for a summary. Gonna ask @Just Another Furgag Alog for help on this one and we'll get back with the TL;DR.


lucky is on lockdown


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 25, 2020)

★ Lion ★ said:


> lucky is on lockdown
> View attachment 1621611


A very very bare-bones summary:

BlondeFoxy is a rapist, a zoophile, and a child-groomer who uses her fame in the furry fandom to lure in innocent teenagers to use for her own sexual pleasure.

She abuses her husband, she abuses her "friends", she even abuses other pedophile-zoophile abusers that she's friends with.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 25, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> A very very bare-bones summary:
> 
> BlondeFoxy is a rapist, a zoophile, and a child-groomer who uses her fame in the furry fandom to lure in innocent teenagers who her own sexual pleasure.
> 
> She abuses her husband, she abuses her "friends", she even abuses other pedophile-zoophile abusers that she's friends with.


And here we are, so jaded that we're reading that summary and going _"sure, what sets this one apart from all the other furry sex pests?"_.

Do we have anything else on her, or did she start with the DFE?


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 25, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> And here we are, so jaded that we're reading that summary and going _"sure, what sets this one apart from all the other furry sex pests?"_.
> 
> Do we have anything else on her, or did she start with the DFE?


This is one of the best exposes on an abuser done, yet. Multiple victims give their personal stories, but as far as evidence goes it's lacking because BlondeFoxy got tipped off ahead of time and DFE'd. There's mention of an anonymous account calling her out as a zoophile so I suspect that was the source of the DFE but skimming the document makes it seem like she actually DFE'd all conversations she had with the victims near the end of 2019.


----------



## Lion (Sep 25, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> And here we are, so jaded that we're reading that summary and going _"sure, what sets this one apart from all the other furry sex pests?"_.
> 
> Do we have anything else on her, or did she start with the DFE?


from what i can see on her account, the last tweet was her posting a new fursuit and replying to latinvixen


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 25, 2020)

Here's a section from the document that someone isolated and posted to twitter.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 25, 2020)

Not too much out of Ketu lately, outside of random posts.




			https://archive.vn/Zmetb
		


.. And more self-loathing.





			https://archive.vn/8rsu4


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 25, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> And here we are, so jaded that we're reading that summary and going _"sure, what sets this one apart from all the other furry sex pests?"_.


When you keep getting mad at furries on the internet for touching kids when you should already know that all furries touch kids and dogs.

Come on now. You and I both know that this fandom's one big FBI honeypot.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 25, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> When you keep getting mad at furries on the internet for touching kids when you should already know that all furries touch kids and dogs.
> 
> Come on now. You and I both know that this fandom's one big FBI honeypot.


It's either the Feds glowing, or it's us sometimes glowing.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 25, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> When you keep getting mad at furries on the internet for touching kids when you should already know that all furries touch kids and dogs.
> 
> Come on now. You and I both know that this fandom's one big FBI honeypot.


I'm not even mad. At this point a furry being a waste of oxygen is just the standard assumption for me.

What did (mildly) annoy me was the length of the writeup without any sort of table of contents. Come on, guys. You went through the trouble of gathering all these really fucking wordy testimonials but couldn't be assed to give us a ToC?


----------



## Thistle (Sep 25, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I'm not even mad. At this point a furry being a waste of oxygen is just the standard assumption for me.
> 
> What did (mildly) annoy me was the length of the writeup without any sort of table of contents. Come on, guys. You went through the trouble of gathering all these really fucking wordy testimonials but couldn't be assed to give us a ToC?



This isn't to shield the accusation, but merely to cast a word of caution:

It's either out of _sheer stupidity,_ or potentailly an attempt to disguise any bullshit in the list of accusations.

The average person, or average furfag who goes along with accusations, probably won't spend the time to read through the entire document.
They'd likely find it to be information overload. If nothing else, this will probably (if not already) just get spun around into a new series of callout videos by PKRussl and the like.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 25, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> This isn't to shield the accusation, but merely to cast a word of caution:
> 
> It's either out of _sheer stupidity,_ or potentailly an attempt to disguise any bullshit in the list of accusations.
> 
> ...


I find stupidity to be more likely in this case. The regular callouts that have a Table of Content are always written like crap and it's just a jumble of information that sucks to go through. This one is an information overload, but it doesn't actually suck to skim. It's well written, and concise where it needs to be.

And there's something like 10+ people providing testimony with more to come, it looks like.


----------



## Dahmer (Sep 25, 2020)

I remember hearing whisperings of some sketchy behavior concerning Lucky back when she went by BlondeFoxy. If I remember right it's why she jumped names to try to distance herself from it. This was years and years ago now, but I'm not surprised to see she's being outted for some major shit.


----------



## Claude Speed (Sep 26, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> This isn't to shield the accusation, but merely to cast a word of caution:
> 
> It's either out of _sheer stupidity,_ or potentailly an attempt to disguise any bullshit in the list of accusations.
> 
> ...


Change your damn profile picture, I always get a heart attack thinking you're the real Ketu Albrecht.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 26, 2020)

ClaudeSpeed said:


> Change your damn profile picture, I always get a heart attack thinking you're the real Ketu Albrecht.



Nah.


----------



## round robin (Sep 26, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> View attachment 1621812
> 
> Here's a section from the document that someone isolated and posted to twitter.


Holy cow, this is big. Lucky is a very prominent fursuit maker, so I wonder if the fallout from this is going to cause the hundreds of furries with DHC suits to toss out their multi-thousand dollar investments.

By this point I don't know why *anyone* is trusted in this fandom.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 26, 2020)

round robin said:


> Holy cow, this is big. Lucky is a very prominent fursuit maker, so I wonder if the fallout from this is going to cause the hundreds of furries with DHC suits to toss out their multi-thousand dollar investments.
> 
> By this point I don't know why *anyone* is trusted in this fandom.



Cheap fursuit disguises on firesale to 'blend in' at cons looking for juicy leads? Perfect.


----------



## omori (Sep 26, 2020)

round robin said:


> Holy cow, this is big. Lucky is a very prominent fursuit maker, so I wonder if the fallout from this is going to cause the hundreds of furries with DHC suits to toss out their multi-thousand dollar investments.
> 
> By this point I don't know why *anyone* is trusted in this fandom.


Absolutely not. At the most they’ll be wearing them less, buy a new one from another maker, maybe sell them. There’s some degree of shame but there won’t be 100% getting rid of. DHC suits are very much _the _clout  brand. I doubt Lucky will stop seeing people eager to commission her.

edit: its too early to make sense.


----------



## Womanhorse (Sep 26, 2020)

round robin said:


> Holy cow, this is big. Lucky is a very prominent fursuit maker, so I wonder if the fallout from this is going to cause the hundreds of furries with DHC suits to toss out their multi-thousand dollar investments.
> 
> By this point I don't know why *anyone* is trusted in this fandom.



If anything, harassment from other furries about them owning DHC suits and that somehow making them "agree with their actions" will make them think about getting rid of them or just getting a new suit (even though they most likely had no idea about her behaviour). With fursuits its easier to distance yourself from their maker because of how customized and personal they are. The problem will be whether people commission them afterwards and just "forgive and forget" Lucky like every other high-profile furry who's outed as being terrible.


Skuff Coyote (her husband for the time being) is also a part owner of DHC, and from what that document states about their relationship there might be a PR nightmare in the works.


----------



## Lion (Sep 26, 2020)

Womanhorse said:


> Skuff Coyote (her husband for the time being) is also a part owner of DHC, and from what that document states about their relationship there might be a PR nightmare in the works.


juicy divorce arc coming soon?


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Sep 26, 2020)

Dahmer said:


> I remember hearing whisperings of some sketchy behavior concerning Lucky back when she went by BlondeFoxy. If I remember right it's why she jumped names to try to distance herself from it. This was years and years ago now, but I'm not surprised to see she's being outted for some major shit.



Man this is a blast from the past. You remember when she put up an auction where you could bid to win a date with Lucky Coyote? And some autistic fucker did?

Also I think her husband makes the suits. And I'm like 99% sure she fucks dogs.

e: for the latter, there's art out there of Lucky being drilled by feral Skuff.


----------



## Dahmer (Sep 26, 2020)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Man this is a blast from the past. You remember when she put up an auction where you could bid to win a date with Lucky Coyote? And some autistic fucker did?
> 
> Also I think her husband makes the suits. And I'm like 99% sure she fucks dogs.
> 
> e: for the latter, there's art out there of Lucky being drilled by feral Skuff.


I read through the beware doc, and one of her ex-friends said she admitted to practicing zoophilia at one point and the pawprint tattoo on the hip (seen on her fursona) is a way of flagging other zoophiles. 

You know something I've noticed with zoophiles is they tend to recycle animals a lot (adopt animal, get bored of it, rehome it, rinse and repeat), which is something Lucky is guilty of according to the doc as well.


----------



## Vault (Sep 26, 2020)

Dahmer said:


> I read through the beware doc, and one of her ex-friends said she admitted to practicing zoophilia at one point and the pawprint tattoo on the hip (seen on her fursona) is a way of flagging other zoophiles.
> 
> You know something I've noticed with zoophiles is they tend to recycle animals a lot (adopt animal, get bored of it, rehome it, rinse and repeat), which is something Lucky is guilty of according to the doc as well.


I'm pretty sure I heard of her being into zooshit years ago. I guess it got swept under the carpet or its considered an open secret. Sadly, fame covers abuse easily. A good enough rep can discredit the statements of victims.

After the first time, it just kinda disappeared, much like the first time Wild-Lifes zoo past was outed. Then those horrible photos surfaced and everyone got a reminder again.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 26, 2020)

round robin said:


> Holy cow, this is big. Lucky is a very prominent fursuit maker, so I wonder if the fallout from this is going to cause the hundreds of furries with DHC suits to toss out their multi-thousand dollar investments.
> 
> By this point I don't know why *anyone* is trusted in this fandom.


What good would them throwing out their DHC suits even do?   They already paid her for them, it means nothing to stop wearing it after the fact, she’s still got the cash.
Just enjoy your furry fuck suit in peace and don’t commission her again, done.  

Being as big as they are In the fandom, though, I think it’ll be hilarious to see if there will be a bunch of clout-chasing/virtue signaling younger danger hair type furs constantly IRL bashing all the people who will continue wearing them at cons.  
That could be fun to watch.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 26, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> What good would them throwing out their DHC suits even do?   They already paid her for them, it means nothing to stop wearing it after the fact, she’s still got the cash.
> Just enjoy your furry fuck suit in peace and don’t commission her again, done.
> 
> Being as big as they are In the fandom, though, I think it’ll be hilarious to see if there will be a bunch of clout-chasing/virtue signaling younger danger hair type furs constantly IRL bashing all the people who will continue wearing them at cons.
> That could be fun to watch.


If previous instances of popular furries being outed are any indication, by the time the cons come back this will all have been forgotten. Lucky might take a hit and even end up changing online identities, but there's every possibility nothing serious will happen to her.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 26, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> If previous instances of popular furries being outed are any indication, by the time the cons come back this will all have been forgotten. Lucky might take a hit and even end up changing online identities, but there's every possibility nothing serious will happen to her.


She's still Guest of Honor for some con or another come 2021.


----------



## Rozzy (Sep 26, 2020)

DHC - Does Harm Children.
DHC - Does Hump Canines


----------



## omori (Sep 26, 2020)

I thought about it earlier today it almost always seems to be toony suitmakers/suiters with their hands in the most fucked up shit. There’s exceptions of course but nine times out of ten its some loony toons cartoon fursona.


----------



## Dahmer (Sep 26, 2020)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> I thought about it earlier today it almost always seems to be toony suitmakers/suiters with their hands in the most fucked up shit. There’s exceptions of course but nine times out of ten its some loony toons cartoon fursona.


I wonder if it ties into the arrested development that a lot of child predators seem to have. They often have behavior that's more childish and feel like they're just "one of the kids" themselves. Lucky apparently would purposefully seek out contact with teenagers because, she herself, is very immature and behaves like a teenager. A lot of DDLG/baby/diaper furs also engage in and seem attracted to the toony (Looney Tunes and Disney) styles too.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 27, 2020)

Sparx_x_x has an AD account and it's public. What can I say but "You're welcome"?

Twitter ID in case it changes: @bigtiddydog => 806575691521105921



			https://twitter.com/BIGTIDDYDOG
		




			https://archive.vn/kOpUO
		


And here's an archive of the media-tweets in case you want to see her massively inflated balls and micropenis.



			https://archive.vn/s9H0m


----------



## Toma (Sep 27, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Sparx_x_x has an AD account and it's public. What can I say but "You're welcome"?
> 
> Twitter ID in case it changes: @bigtiddydog => 806575691521105921
> 
> ...


I thought I was ready but I really wasn't what the fuck


----------



## Rat Lord (Sep 27, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Sparx_x_x has an AD account and it's public. What can I say but "You're welcome"?
> 
> Twitter ID in case it changes: @bigtiddydog => 806575691521105921
> 
> ...


I was NOT ready. I was expecting run of the mill hyper art with bad proportions, not *that

EDIT: *the fuck, mobile, i didn't want to multi-quote.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Sep 27, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Sparx_x_x has an AD account and it's public. What can I say but "You're welcome"?
> 
> Twitter ID in case it changes: @bigtiddydog => 806575691521105921
> 
> ...


I've seen the thread about the bear dude that killed people with his forced testicle injections so...this is supposed to be a "woman"?
Imagine going to the shops and you see a dude with a massive package?


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 27, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Sparx_x_x has an AD account and it's public. What can I say but "You're welcome"?
> 
> Twitter ID in case it changes: @bigtiddydog => 806575691521105921
> 
> ...


Yuck.    Yuck yuck yuck.  Eww.  Gross.  



Kuchipatchi said:


> I've seen the thread about the bear dude that killed people with his forced testicle injections so...this is supposed to be a "woman"?
> Imagine going to the shops and you see a dude with a massive package?



What? You’ve never seen a woman’s grossly enlarged testicles before? That’s completely normal.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 27, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> What? You’ve never seen a woman’s grossly enlarged testicles before? That’s completely normal.


Count Dankula's balls were larger than normal because of a hydrocele, but a woman with enlarged testicles? Say it isn't so!


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 27, 2020)

★ Lion ★ said:


> juicy divorce arc coming soon?


Twitter reports are that he's been referring to it as the "drama of the week" on Telegram, so it sounds no nope.


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Sep 27, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Sparx_x_x has an AD account and it's public. What can I say but "You're welcome"?
> 
> Twitter ID in case it changes: @bigtiddydog => 806575691521105921
> 
> ...



Just woke up and am officially done with the internet for today.  Excuse me while I go drink to forget.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 27, 2020)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> Just woke up and am officially done with the internet for today.  Excuse me while I go drink to forget.



Between Sparks, Palace, and Jasiri (aka Liquid), I could go for a drink right now.

Palace is a Macro & Hyper fetishist, and has a fursuit with hyper bits (should be in the fursuit thread by now.) Plenty of art of their character, drowning things in gallons of tardcum.

Liquid is possibly a zoophile, given the sheer amount of feral art they've commissioned. they regularly commission artists to make eye searing art of his feral cheetah with cock and balls that would make a real cheetah's life a living hell. They're the channel operator for #Cheetahs on Furnet IRC. The bulk of their 'SFW' Portfolio is wildlife photography, with the degeneracy hidden in the scraps section.






https://www.furaffinity.net/user/liquid (No archive, locked behind account wall.)







			https://www.furaffinity.net/view/7505517/
		


Other than that, not much else is known to me.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 27, 2020)

I thought trannies wanted to cut their balls off, not make them bigger.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 27, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> I thought trannies wanted to cut their balls off, not make them bigger.


Unless they're not really trannies, and just do it for the clout? hmm...

Or they're just really that gay, and want to be fucked silly by monster cocks in their mutilated remnants they call a fanny.


----------



## Rozzy (Sep 27, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Sparx_x_x has an AD account and it's public. What can I say but "You're welcome"?
> 
> Twitter ID in case it changes: @bigtiddydog => 806575691521105921
> 
> ...


I've not seen anything this horrifying on Twitter since Pkrussl showed his ass and balls.


----------



## Cool Spot (Sep 27, 2020)

You'd think the whole NoodlesandBeef fiasco would teach furries to stop injecting their balls with weird stuff.


----------



## Vault (Sep 27, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Sparx_x_x has an AD account and it's public. What can I say but "You're welcome"?
> 
> Twitter ID in case it changes: @bigtiddydog => 806575691521105921
> 
> ...


Their secondlife avatar is a complete surprise to no one


Spoiler


----------



## Chromatic Collector (Sep 27, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Sparx_x_x has an AD account and it's public. What can I say but "You're welcome"?
> 
> Twitter ID in case it changes: @bigtiddydog => 806575691521105921
> 
> ...


Jesus fuck that's horrifying. Can't forget the inverted crosses to show how oh so edgy you are too! Take that mom!


----------



## Rozzy (Sep 27, 2020)

A BLM trans furry into disgusting acts with feces.


			https://twitter.com/FurryGirldick


----------



## Loona (Sep 27, 2020)

Vault said:


> Their secondlife avatar is a complete surprise to no one
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


AGP is a helluva drug.

Also, I find it pretty surprising that there's no thread on this person yet.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 28, 2020)

I noticed OdinWolf was posted about itt beforehand, so I just wanna laugh a bit at this:






At that timestamp, there's RustyDustyFox, at least I'm pretty certain it is. Kind of funny how he interviewed a minor about some fetishy shit.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Sep 29, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> I thought trannies wanted to cut their balls off, not make them bigger.



A huge number of trannies, in the fandom as well, are only trans because it's a sexual fetish for them.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 29, 2020)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> A huge number of trannies, in the fandom as well, are only trans because it's a sexual fetish for them.


Exactly. In the case of Swoleballs McTrueAndHonestWoman over there, this is not about being a woman, and more becoming a physical incarnation of their kinks. If you look at furry troons, they almost universally have characters with extremely exaggerated sexual characteristics. I don't think I've ever seen a furry troon character without at least D-cups, and most go so far down the alphabet they have to start coming up with new combinations of numbers and letters (39JJJ, anyone?). And that's not even talking about the dicks the size of a bologna sausage, if not larger.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 29, 2020)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> A huge number of trannies, in the fandom as well, are only trans because it's a sexual fetish for them.


I generally disagree on how pervasive that is, but I certainly can't disagree that it's the case for Sparx_x_x.


----------



## Jolly Copulation (Sep 29, 2020)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> A huge number of trannies, in the fandom as well, are only trans because it's a sexual fetish for them.


Some troon out for castration fetish. Some do it for TF fetish. Some troon out simply because they are hated for legit reasons and they think being the opposite sex and hiding behind the criticism shield of identity politics will suddenly fix that when the real issue is a shitty personality that carries over beyond the chop jobs. Then there are the few 5% of them that feel genuine dysphoria I'm sure, but I think a large portion of them troon just to belong to something and not feel like a gross, zitty misanthrope for once.


----------



## round robin (Sep 29, 2020)

Jolly Copulation said:


> Some troon out for castration fetish. Some do it for TF fetish. Some troon out simply because they are hated for legit reasons and they think being the opposite sex and hiding behind the criticism shield of identity politics will suddenly fix that when the real issue is a shitty personality that carries over beyond the chop jobs. Then there are the few 5% of them that feel genuine dysphoria I'm sure, but I think a large portion of them troon just to belong to something and not feel like a gross, zitty misanthrope for once.


The vast majority of it is grooming, for sure. It's the reason there's such a huge population of commie/antifa furries as well. Young people interested in furry stuff usually find the fandom through cutesy artists and follow as many as they can on Twitter and FA. These artists inevitably start spouting politics and the young, impressionable furries take it as gospel from their favorite artists.

Eventually they start making friends and join discord servers/telegram groups and get introduced to the deepest levels of IdPol and leftythink and are encouraged and rewarded for joining in on the conversation to post approved opinions for asspats. Their desire for asspats becomes their singular goal in life and they begin to debase themselves for the ever-more-elusive dopamine hits they receive from their friends/strangers for saying/doing The Right Thing. Naturally, trooning out is the most righteous path one can take in these circles so you have hundreds, maybe thousands, of young people committing to the trans or nb lifestyle because of peer approval.

All of that might seem pretty obvious to everyone here, but I thought I'd share my thoughts and observations.


----------



## Lolcakezz (Sep 29, 2020)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> A huge number of trannies, in the fandom as well, are only trans because it's a sexual fetish for them.


Wtf?? Why is that even a thing? Do they not realize how wrong that is?


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 29, 2020)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> A huge number of trannies, in the fandom as well, are only trans because it's a sexual fetish for them.



What’s funny and a bit sad is that if you meet a trans person off-line and they don’t have any real social media presence, their connections within that community tend to be much more wholesome and farther-reaching because as with any specialized community, channels of communication and local groups get set up for them, and for the most part those sorts of folk are fairly normal and contribute positively to society. I didn’t even know about how vile a lot of the online trans community was until I stumbled on to the Farms and Lurked a while back, and yet the trans men and women I had encountered were nothing like what I see here, and most people regardless of community I talk to that choose to avoid social media are outright disgusted with the people they have association with by virtue of being in the same community.

The more I’ve gone in and looked at various communities out of curiosity the more I start to see that social media and the way it’s set up is the primary culprit in putting a megaphone to all the psychopaths and freaks that otherwise would have been ostracized by their own community, and as a result the faces of those communities and the voices that speak for them inevitably end up being those freaks.

I’ve met left wingers and right wingers, trans people, furries, weebs, anarchists, BLM, gun hoarding doomsday preppers, you name it, and if they don’t have an active social media presence, they are almost invariably pleasant and good people who sit have their own quirks as they make their way through the world. But if that person has a heavy social media activity, they are insufferable in almost all cases.

I really wonder what a lot of the world would be like if shit like Twitter and Facebook never took off and the internet communications setup was relegated to isolated chat rooms and forums and wa a primarily a means to simply acquire information or digital goods rather than a public shouting chamber where even the fucking president of the US takes to using twitter to make announcements.

Sure there would still be groomers and fetishists and disgusting freaks that deserve the noose, but I can’t imagine it would be anywhere near as prevalent as it is when they can hop on to twitter and have their dipshit opinions out in front of a hundred thousand people.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 29, 2020)

Rozzy said:


> A BLM trans furry into disgusting acts with feces.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/FurryGirldick


I almost immediately regretted clicking that, I want you to know you’re a bad person for sharing.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 29, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> I almost immediately regretted clicking that, I want you to know you’re a bad person for sharing.


Archive's queue is fucked, but here you go https://twitter.com/FurryGirldick/status/1309256799116316672/


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 29, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Archive's queue is fucked, but here you go https://twitter.com/FurryGirldick/status/1309256799116316672/



I have seen the throne of God, and it was empty.


----------



## Rat Lord (Sep 29, 2020)

Jolly Copulation said:


> Some troon out for castration fetish. Some do it for TF fetish. Some troon out simply because they are hated for legit reasons and they think being the opposite sex and hiding behind the criticism shield of identity politics will suddenly fix that when the real issue is a shitty personality that carries over beyond the chop jobs. Then there are the few 5% of them that feel genuine dysphoria I'm sure, but I think a large portion of them troon just to belong to something and not feel like a gross, zitty misanthrope for once.


Oh yeah definitely. I know someone who has actual dysphoria and the pure hatred he has for these fucks for turning it into a fetish or for playing victim gymnastics is very justified and I feel for him. Actual trans people just wanna be left alone and uninvolved.


----------



## Dahmer (Sep 29, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> I generally disagree on how pervasive that is, but I certainly can't disagree that it's the case for Sparx_x_x.


A lot of "trans women" that I've come across fetishize what they perceive as womanhood. They don't have dysmorphia or dysphoria, they have a fetish for being a housewife. They'll dress in stereotypically feminine ways (some going as far as doing the whole 1950's housewife shit), talk about how they're so girly/feminine, often are into sissy kink and "I wanna be daddy's princess" shit, and these are the types who'll obsess over menstruation and the inability to do so.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 29, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Archive's queue is fucked, but here you go https://twitter.com/FurryGirldick/status/1309256799116316672/


“And yes, it did still smell like the shit I ate earlier”

Thanks, I hate it.


----------



## Cool Spot (Sep 29, 2020)

Furrygirldick needs to be institutionalized.


----------



## Lion (Sep 29, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Archive's queue is fucked, but here you go https://twitter.com/FurryGirldick/status/1309256799116316672/


i could have gone my entire life without knowing about shit burp fetish


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 29, 2020)

Can we please have some standard furry drama here? I think we could all do with a palate cleanser after that one. Pun not intended.


----------



## Rozzy (Sep 30, 2020)

Cool Spot said:


> Furrygirldick needs to be institutionalized.


I guess this African guy follows Furrygirldick on Twitter.


----------



## Anti pedo (Sep 30, 2020)

I Know drama is a month ago does anyone have an update with lupisvulpes drama i just hope its not becoming a zamii incident furry edition


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 30, 2020)

Anti pedo said:


> I Know drama is a month ago does anyone have an update with lupisvulpes drama i just hope its not becoming a zamii incident furry edition


The idiots moved on to the next biggest thing to screech at.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Sep 30, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> The idiots moved on to the next biggest thing to screech at.


At least this time it was an actual transphobic rapist dogfucker, instead of someone that didn't wanna put a flag in the art. Or is that not lupisvulpes?


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 30, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> At least this time it was an actual transphobic rapist dogfucker, instead of someone that didn't wanna put a flag in the art. Or is that not lupisvulpes?



Furfags bounce between targets so much it could be anybody at this point.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 30, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> At least this time it was an actual transphobic rapist dogfucker, instead of someone that didn't wanna put a flag in the art. Or is that not lupisvulpes?


No, that was Lupisvulpes. Didn't want to draw a trans flag, had a massive religious cope/breakdown moment online after everybody dogpiled her.

I still feel bad for the girl. Talk about being nailed to the cross for no reason.



Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Furfags bounce between targets so much it could be anybody at this point.


Watching furries is like watching one of those old-school pinball machines in multiball mode. No matter who you're trying to keep track of, someone else is swinging wildly in a completely different direction.


----------



## thick internet digit web (Sep 30, 2020)

I fucking wish i could fake my way into these furry circles just so i could piss them off and have them target me for some stupid shit.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 30, 2020)

thick internet digit web said:


> I fucking wish i could fake my way into these furry circles just so i could piss them off and have them target me for some stupid shit.



You should kill yourself instead.


----------



## Wes Bluemarine (Sep 30, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> No, that was Lupisvulpes. Didn't want to draw a trans flag, had a massive religious cope/breakdown moment online after everybody dogpiled her.
> I still feel bad for the girl. Talk about being nailed to the cross for no reason.


When a artist draws you art that you pay for, it becomes yours. Why not photoshop the trans flag on after? Also, artists are workers too, and have conditions & what they won't draw.
Wasn't she also accused of tracing too?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 30, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> At least this time it was an actual transphobic rapist dogfucker, instead of someone that didn't wanna put a flag in the art. Or is that not lupisvulpes?


I don't recall Lupis fucking dogs...or being a rapist.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 30, 2020)

Rubbermaid Eater said:


> When a artist draws you art that you pay for, it becomes yours. Why not photoshop the trans flag on after? Also, artists are workers too, and have conditions & what they won't draw.
> Wasn't she also accused of tracing too?


I don't remember Lupisvulpes being accused of tracing, only of being a doo-doo head twansphobe, wacist and associated -isms and -phobies. And you're right. The client could have just asked for the area to be left blank and near-effortlessly photoshopped a trans flag on top of it. But they could never do that. It would be accepting the fact that their genderspecial bullshit is just pixels on a screen.

So, instead of admitting that they're being childish, they decided to try to completely break the artist. You know. Like sociopaths do.


----------



## Jolyne THICCujoh (Sep 30, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Archive's queue is fucked, but here you go https://twitter.com/FurryGirldick/status/1309256799116316672/


WHYDIDICLICKWHYDIDICLICKWHYDIDICLICKWHYDIDICLICKWHYDIDICLICKWHYDIDICLICKWHYDIDICLICKWHYDIDICLICKWHYDIDICLICKWHYDIDICLICKWHYDIDICLICKWHYDIDICLICKWHYDIDICLICKWHYDIDICLICKWHYDIDICLICKWHYDIDICLICKWHYDIDICLICKWHYDIDICLICK


----------



## Realhat (Oct 1, 2020)

Rubbermaid Eater said:


> When a artist draws you art that you pay for, it becomes yours. Why not photoshop the trans flag on after? Also, artists are workers too, and have conditions & what they won't draw.
> Wasn't she also accused of tracing too?


Just being picky here, but at least under US law that's not how it works.  Though I seem to recall Lupisvulpes saying that it was okay if the person added the flag themselves anyway, so moot point really.



Spoiler: Copyright blah blah



By default the artist retains rights to the work unless either (1) the rights are specifically sold under the contract, or (2) the work is classified as "work for hire," a legal term which applies for example to artists working as employees of Disney, but not to some random person commissioning an image from some random artist.  Furry artists don't generally do contracts at all, so the copyright is retained by the artist, not the purchaser.

Now if we're talking about a physical work, a painting for example, then while the copyright is still held by the artist unless specifically transferred, there are other rights that attach to the physical work.  (This is called the "first sale doctrine.")  If you buy a physical painting you can do things to it which might otherwise be copyright violations--modify it, resell it, etc.--because it's an object you own.  That doesn't legally apply to digital works, though of course on a small scale like furry commissions it's unlikely that any part of copyright law would actually be enforced.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Oct 1, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> I don't recall Lupis fucking dogs...or being a rapist.


I meant that at least the drama right now is focused on the dogfucking, child-grooming, rapist BlondeFoxy rather than Lupis whose crime was, if I remember it right, not drawing a flag.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 1, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> I meant that at least the drama right now is focused on the dogfucking, child-grooming, rapist BlondeFoxy rather than Lupis whose crime was, if I remember it right, not drawing a flag.


And being Christian on main.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Oct 1, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> And being Christian on main.


Oh, I forgot about that part.

What a distasteful cunt, she deserved all the hate she got. /sneed


----------



## round robin (Oct 1, 2020)

Wonder if there'd have been as much outrage had she refused to draw the flag due to Muslim faith...


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Oct 1, 2020)

round robin said:


> Wonder if there'd have been as much outrage had she refused to draw the flag due to Muslim faith...


Yes, but it would have been followed with a ton of pushback for "going after our precious BIPOC!" from a bunch of fucks who defend feral porn as long as non-whites draw it.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 1, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Yes, but it would have been followed with a ton of pushback for "going after our precious BIPOC!" from a bunch of fucks who defend feral porn as long as non-whites draw it.


'Cuz It's not cultural appropriation for BIPOC to draw animalistic "cave paintings" of their kin personified, rawdogging a pupper in the ass.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Oct 1, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> 'Cuz It's not cultural appropriation for BIPOC to draw animalistic "cave paintings" of their kin personified, rawdogging a pupper in the ass.



God this would go great on random.txt


----------



## Thistle (Oct 2, 2020)

Archive is still shitting it's self, but furfags reveling in the short downtime whilst the king sleeps.






https://nitter.net/Red_Dragon_Art/status/1311863719937404928#m ( https://archive.vn/ZLc4N )

Their art is largely shit, and inconsistent piece to piece ngl.  https://www.furaffinity.net/user/thereddragon13/ ( https://archive.vn/oM5lr )

... And shilling BLM no less.






mods: feel free to move this shit to the leftist thread if need be.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 2, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Archive is still shitting it's self, but furfags reveling in the short downtime whilst the king sleeps.
> 
> View attachment 1635587
> 
> ...


Ah, yes. Do you know what that tweet means, ladies and gentlemen? How a shitty day is made better by knowing the farms are getting DDOS?

We're living rent-free.

Also, hi Red! Keep lurking here for your hot furry drama takes!

ETA: I just realized my Halloween avatar is going to get a few of the goremongling furry lurkers here hot and bothered. Please keep it in your pants.


----------



## Rozzy (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Racoober (Oct 2, 2020)

Rozzy said:


> View attachment 1635883


Furries _truly _have the worst takes, goddamn.


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Oct 2, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> I meant that at least the drama right now is focused on the dogfucking, child-grooming, rapist BlondeFoxy rather than Lupis whose crime was, if I remember it right, not drawing a flag.


Seriously, what a petty community. Imagine cancelling someone for not drawing your stupid flag.
Everyone in her "apology" video or whatever are making a bunch of snarky, immature remarks about how evil she is in the comments. Almost like you're forced to tolerate them or else you're evil and irredeemable.


Rozzy said:


> View attachment 1635883


This hot take made me racist.


----------



## Dahmer (Oct 2, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Archive is still shitting it's self, but furfags reveling in the short downtime whilst the king sleeps.
> 
> View attachment 1635587
> 
> ...


The only people who get happy when a site like Kiwifarms goes down are the ones who have skeletons and would get their own thread here if people did enough digging, or who already have threads.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Oct 2, 2020)

Rozzy said:


> View attachment 1635883



I knew I should have just celebrated my Friday off by drinking myself to death instead of just needing to sleep it off, because then I wake up and see this shit. Thanks.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 2, 2020)

Rozzy said:


> View attachment 1635883


Speaking of RetroYote, he's definately a creepy fuck on e621.



			https://archive.vn/ZeM0Z
		





Spoiler: What's under the blur boss?



(hard vore, scat, dipers, & cumsluts).


----------



## JethroTullamore (Oct 2, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> (hard vore, scat, dipers, & cumsluts).


All the things a growing boy needs.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 2, 2020)

thank you for blurring that, I just ate

couple of those comments definitely fall under "creepy comments" rule


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 2, 2020)

Rozzy said:


> View attachment 1635883





Damn Furfag said:


> Speaking of RetroYote, he's definately a creepy fuck on e621.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I take exception to his claim that these are "harmless things". Making people lose their dinners with your degenerate tastes in porn definitely counts as "harm".


----------



## Marche (Oct 3, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Speaking of RetroYote, he's definately a creepy fuck on e621.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose at the very least he isn't tweeting about communism and how nazis are bad so there is that?


----------



## Wes Bluemarine (Oct 3, 2020)

Rozzy said:


> View attachment 1635883


Isn't the paw patrol cast puppies? Wouldn't be surprised if this fuck is into cub porn.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 3, 2020)

Marche said:


> I suppose at the very least he isn't tweeting about communism and how nazis are bad so there is that?


Give it a day or two.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 3, 2020)

Rubbermaid Eater said:


> Isn't the paw patrol cast puppies? Wouldn't be surprised if this fuck is into cub porn.



He is.  That is Jin, the dude who married Twilight Sparkle.  He's become even more degenerate since though.


----------



## Wes Bluemarine (Oct 3, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> He is.  That is Jin, the dude who married Twilight Sparkle.  He's become even more degenerate since though.


Saw him from a DeadwingDork video before, nice to see such a familiar face.


----------



## Loona (Oct 3, 2020)

Here's the latest Furry Twitter shitstorm:

A furry YouTuber with 16,000 followers and 40,000 subscribers is getting destroyed on Twitter for the high crime of... *drumroll* thinking Trump getting covid is no laughing matter and requires more respect.



archive


archive 1 -- archive 2



Spoiler: (most of) Soren's tweets after the one that started this whole thing. LOOONG post



archive
archive
archive
archive
archive
archive
archive

archive
archive
archive
archive
archive
archive
archive
archive
archive
archive
archive
archive
archive
archive
archive
archive
archive
archive
archive
archive
archive
archive
archive
archive



Most of the replies/quote tweets are just generic memes and reaction images (par for the course of Twitter), but there's also this one screenshot that's getting passed around a lot. It's of a tweet that's now deleted, and it's short, 6 months old, and taken out of context. Here's an archive.


Anyway, this is drama on an enormous scale, and the biggest in a while.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Oct 3, 2020)

meow meow meow meow meow said:


> Here's the latest Furry Twitter shitstorm:
> 
> A furry YouTuber with 16,000 followers and 40,000 subscribers is getting destroyed on Twitter for the high crime of... *drumroll* thinking Trump getting covid is no laughing matter and requires more respect.
> View attachment 1637794
> ...





meow meow meow meow meow said:


> Here's the latest Furry Twitter shitstorm:
> 
> A furry YouTuber with 16,000 followers and 40,000 subscribers is getting destroyed on Twitter for the high crime of... *drumroll* thinking Trump getting covid is no laughing matter and requires more respect.
> View attachment 1637794
> ...


I’m proud to be white, is that a problem now?   
I would have respected him if he straight up said “yes, yes I am.”

Also, how long before he has an account here?


----------



## Rozzy (Oct 3, 2020)

meow meow meow meow meow said:


> Here's the latest Furry Twitter shitstorm:
> 
> A furry YouTuber with 16,000 followers and 40,000 subscribers is getting destroyed on Twitter for the high crime of... *drumroll* thinking Trump getting covid is no laughing matter and requires more respect.
> View attachment 1637794
> ...


OMG! I love this guy for standing up against the Twitter mob.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 3, 2020)

meow meow meow meow meow said:


> Here's the latest Furry Twitter shitstorm:
> 
> A furry YouTuber with 16,000 followers and 40,000 subscribers is getting destroyed on Twitter for the high crime of... *drumroll* thinking Trump getting covid is no laughing matter and requires more respect.
> View attachment 1637794
> ...


Most of these tweets seem perfectly rational. So of COURSE they'd get eaten alive, maybe cancelled?


----------



## camopattern (Oct 3, 2020)

You mean the tweet where he said a bunch of criminals deserve to catch covid for scamming people? Even out of context he still wished for people to potentially die and is now calling others out for doing the same.

Soren is the king of shitty takes and gets away with it because lolyoutuber
https://archive.md/AyCmi


----------



## Thistle (Oct 3, 2020)

camopattern said:


> You mean the tweet where he said a bunch of criminals deserve to catch covid for scamming people? Even out of context he still wished for people to potentially die and is now calling others out for doing the same.
> 
> Soren is the king of shitty takes and gets away with it because lolyoutuber
> https://archive.md/AyCmi


 The difference being one was about people trying to make a quick buck on people's fears with fake tests, and the other for what... being orange man?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 3, 2020)

camopattern said:


> You mean the tweet where he said a bunch of criminals deserve to catch covid for scamming people? Even out of context he still wished for people to potentially die and is now calling others out for doing the same.
> 
> Soren is the king of shitty takes and gets away with it because lolyoutuber
> https://archive.md/AyCmi


Frankly it's justifiable to hope someone literally scamming thousands of people on stupid gigs gets hit with their own medicine. In the end however this is more furries eating their own and it's funny. Youtuber or not doesn't mean jack shit anyway, Kero's still around.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Oct 3, 2020)

Posting here since I haven't seen anyone bring it up:



(A)

Main Google Doc Page

(A)

Covid Immunity Page

(A)

This is just a collection of screenshots from this tweet.

(A)

(A)

Impersonating a Police Officer


Spoiler




























(A)





Archived Tweet



Grooming Minors + Being a Growly Simp


Spoiler












(A)

































(A)










(A)



















He pointed a gun at someone at Megaplex



(A)

Driving over 40+mph in a fursuit head (dangerous due to low visibility)



(A)

Indecent Exposure


Spoiler









Personal Experiences Page


Spoiler














(A)



There's more but I can't be bothered to repost it all. I'm already tired.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 3, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Posting here since I haven't seen anyone bring it up:
> 
> View attachment 1638849
> (A)
> ...


Only thing I can say anymore to shit like this is "Meh."


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 3, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Only thing I can say anymore to shit like this is "Meh."


That's how desensitized we are to this shit. What really impresses me is how these callout posts and docs are getting more and more intricately formatted. Are they trying to one-up one another?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Oct 3, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> That's how desensitized we are to this shit. What really impresses me is how these callout posts and docs are getting more and more intricately formatted. Are they trying to one-up one another?


That was kind of irritating me tbh. Twitter isn't a good avenue for callouts but Google Docs isn't the best either. That or people just haven't figured out how to format shit. I was fucking EXHAUSTED trying to sift through all that and I'm not even sure I was halfway done


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 3, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> That was kind of irritating me tbh. Twitter isn't a good avenue for callouts but Google Docs isn't the best either. That or people just haven't figured out how to format shit. I was fucking EXHAUSTED trying to sift through all that and I'm not even sure I was halfway done


You do realize that most people who write those docs do it like that precisely so people DON'T read it. It's clickbait. It's drama. Hell I'm certain half of the shit that isn't been already documented by us is fake.

It's the furfag who cried yiff.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Oct 3, 2020)

Is this how they gain popularity now, by constantly calling people out over anything they can find?
Don’t get me wrong, dude seems pretty out there, but I’ve been seeing _so much _of this. 

I wonder if there’s an “island of misfit furries” for all the ones who’ve been “cancelled”.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Oct 4, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> You do realize that most people who write those docs do it like that precisely so people DON'T read it. It's clickbait. It's drama. Hell I'm certain half of the shit that isn't been already documented by us is fake.
> 
> It's the furfag who cried yiff.


We haven't quite hit the point where fake-callouts are going to have that much effort put into them, yet.

Right now I think it's still at the "victims exposing their abusers"-stage. Give it another 3 or 4 callouts on 10K+ follower accounts.


----------



## Racoober (Oct 4, 2020)

meow meow meow meow meow said:


> Here's the latest Furry Twitter shitstorm:
> 
> A furry YouTuber with 16,000 followers and 40,000 subscribers is getting destroyed on Twitter for the high crime of... *drumroll* thinking Trump getting covid is no laughing matter and requires more respect.
> View attachment 1637794
> ...


I cannot believe they're treating one of God's chosen people in such an abhorrent manner


----------



## camopattern (Oct 4, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> That's how desensitized we are to this shit. What really impresses me is how these callout posts and docs are getting more and more intricately formatted. Are they trying to one-up one another?



I love these Google docs because it's fun to read "anonymous testimonials" that are 1000% legit and obviously not fake in any way.


----------



## Lion (Oct 4, 2020)

it’s like tumblr call outs all over again.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 4, 2020)

★ Lion ★ said:


> it’s like tumblr call outs all over again.


It does kind of make you think. Do all drama-centric communities go through the same evolution? I remember Livejournal furries went through a phase like this, and as you said Tumblr did as well. Is this just furry Twitter's turn?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 4, 2020)

★ Lion ★ said:


> it’s like tumblr call outs all over again.


 A lot of these fucknuts were right in the thick of Tumblr's massive callout phase so you could say it never really ended.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 4, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> A lot of these fucknuts were right in the thick of Tumblr's massive callout phase so you could say it never really ended.


Yep, it merely moved to Twitter because it's easier to stir the shit pot. That and being rewarded for it.


----------



## Rat Lord (Oct 4, 2020)

★ Lion ★ said:


> it’s like tumblr call outs all over again.


These are the people that came from tumblr in the first place so it never really ended, just got transferred over. Tumblr barely has any shit flinging nowadays after the masses left


----------



## JethroTullamore (Oct 4, 2020)

Rat Lord said:


> These are the people that came from tumblr in the first place so it never really ended, just got transferred over. Tumblr barely has any shit flinging nowadays after the masses left





Damn Furfag said:


> Yep, it merely moved to Twitter because it's easier to stir the shit pot. That and being rewarded for it.


If they keep flinging shit and stirring that shit pot, eventually they’ll wind up with Shit Hawks, and do ya know what happens when shit hawks show up, do ya Randy?  
Shit. Goes. Down.









Sorry, I couldn’t help myself.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 5, 2020)

https://archive.vn/YeXaN
		


Ketu still doing HRT, 45 Days...
Just short of less pizzaface and shorter stubble there doesn't look to be much of a difference.

Shit, looking at people who do it for 5 years, they still have the exact same jawline and overall facial features, but they muck with their look to look feminine through hairstyles/wigs, eyebrow plucking, and weight loss.


----------



## Lion (Oct 5, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> View attachment 1641888View attachment 1641889
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no help for that honking nose though


----------



## Claude Speed (Oct 5, 2020)

Speaking of that furry youtuber, I love how they rip him apart for something so civil. This "anti-fascist" movement that's happening for a few years now will totally rip down the fandom. It's not even about anthro animals anymore, the whole furry fandom is used as a tender for socialist deviancy.


----------



## Jolly Copulation (Oct 5, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Ketu still doing HRT, 45 Days...
> Just short of less pizzaface and shorter stubble there doesn't look to be much of a difference.
> 
> Shit, looking at people who do it for 5 years, they still have the exact same jawline and overall facial features, but they muck with their look to look feminine through hairstyles/wigs, eyebrow plucking, and weight loss.


Of course there's not much of a difference. Rarely ever is a trans patient 100% satisfied with the results of their transition because what they expect is a physical transformation into a biological woman, and what they get is a facade and 20-40k in medical bills. What they want is for the world to treat them as their idea of how a 'real' woman should be treated, based on their own internalized stereotypes. 


ClaudeSpeed said:


> Speaking of that furry youtuber, I love how they rip him apart for something so civil. This "anti-fascist" movement that's happening for a few years now will totally rip down the fandom. It's not even about anthro animals anymore, the whole furry fandom is used as a tender for socialist deviancy.


Soren... Is that the Soren that is constantly orbiting Odin wolf and friends? It's not saying much, but he is actually very based for furry standards.


----------



## Claude Speed (Oct 5, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> View attachment 1641888View attachment 1641889
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn son


----------



## 66andtwothirds (Oct 5, 2020)

found this criminally insane bio on twitter



there is such a big overlap between furs and all kinds of bizarre, illegal perversions.


----------



## RakuTen12 (Oct 5, 2020)

Newfag here. This pretentious fuck dislikes Persona 5, which would usually be fine, but he basically belittles anyone who likes the game, and is essentially having this "OMG I'm so quirky I hate a game everyone likes lol praise me uwu". Maybe this ain't the place, but this fuck gives off a very high and mighty persona to him. Bleh.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Oct 5, 2020)

RakuTen12 said:


> Newfag here. This pretentious fuck dislikes Persona 5, which would usually be fine, but he basically belittles anyone who likes the game, and is essentially having this "OMG I'm so quirky I hate a game everyone likes lol praise me uwu". Maybe this ain't the place, but this fuck gives off a very high and mighty persona to him. Bleh.


There's being autisically attached to franchises to the point of worship and then there's this person.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Oct 5, 2020)

RakuTen12 said:


> Newfag here. This pretentious fuck dislikes Persona 5, which would usually be fine, but he basically belittles anyone who likes the game, and is essentially having this "OMG I'm so quirky I hate a game everyone likes lol praise me uwu". Maybe this ain't the place, but this fuck gives off a very high and mighty persona to him. Bleh.


You probably want the "personal lolcows" thread for that post, this is furry drama general.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 5, 2020)

RakuTen12 said:


> Newfag here. This pretentious fuck dislikes Persona 5, which would usually be fine, but he basically belittles anyone who likes the game, and is essentially having this "OMG I'm so quirky I hate a game everyone likes lol praise me uwu". Maybe this ain't the place, but this fuck gives off a very high and mighty persona to him. Bleh.


That isn't even particularly unusual anymore I find.  It's not enough to say "yeah, not for me" you gotta tell everyone else they're having fun wrong

can be a symptom of autism, I find


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 5, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> That isn't even particularly unusual anymore I find.  It's not enough to say "yeah, not for me" you gotta tell everyone else they're having fun wrong
> 
> can be a symptom of autism, I find


Autists? In the furry fandom?

More likely than you think!


----------



## RakuTen12 (Oct 5, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> You probably want the "personal lolcows" thread for that post, this is furry drama general.


To be fair... this is really the only thing I have on them. How dare we like a game they dislike? "Pure malignance and filth"? Are you fucking kidding me. LET PEOPLE ENJOY THE GAME AND STOP DOING THIS "UWU I'M SO QUIRKY I HAVE TO MENTION MY DISTASTE FOR P5 SO MUCH" THING!


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 5, 2020)

RakuTen12 said:


> To be fair... this is really the only thing I have on them. How dare we like a game they dislike? "Pure malignance and filth"? Are you fucking kidding me. LET PEOPLE ENJOY THE GAME AND STOP DOING THIS "UWU I'M SO QUIRKY I HAVE TO MENTION MY DISTASTE FOR P5 SO MUCH" THING!


I mean, add it to the pile I guess.  See if he produces some really outrageous shit in the future, that kind of autism is gonna produce something eventually.


----------



## RakuTen12 (Oct 5, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> I mean, add it to the pile I guess.  See if he produces some really outrageous shit in the future, that kind of autism is gonna produce something eventually.


Heh, I wonder how it'll go down from here...


----------



## Vault (Oct 6, 2020)

66andtwothirds said:


> found this criminally insane bio on twitter
> 
> View attachment 1643077
> there is such a big overlap between furs and all kinds of bizarre, illegal perversions.


Yeah, he's been around a while - He's a fucking mess. Usually on inkbunny but he's been banned from Twitter before and that's his new one,

I've never seen anyone say why he was banned, but it's safe to say he was spouting some pro-pedo bullshit since most of his posts seem to be exactly that.


----------



## Big Bang (Oct 6, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Yes, but it would have been followed with a ton of pushback for "going after our precious BIPOC!" from a bunch of fucks who defend feral porn as long as non-whites draw it.


Native Americans owned black slaves. They're just as guilty as whities.


66andtwothirds said:


> found this criminally insane bio on twitter
> 
> View attachment 1643077
> there is such a big overlap between furs and all kinds of bizarre, illegal perversions.


I was against killing pedos, because they're human, too, but because of the ridiculous progressivism being pushed today, they're growing bolder. "Philosophically pro-contact" bitch what the fuck. He probably rapes his dog, too. The furry community attracts the worst of society, because they are the worst of society.


----------



## Claude Speed (Oct 6, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> Native Americans owned black slaves. They're just as guilty as whities.
> 
> I was against killing pedos, because they're human, too, but because of the ridiculous progressivism being pushed today, they're growing bolder. "Philosophically pro-contact" bitch what the fuck. He probably rapes his dog, too. The furry community attracts the worst of society, because they are the worst of society.


Let's say I agree to some extend, but really now, do you think a child molester should live? I would cut his balls off and burn the individual on a pile of tires.


----------



## Jolly Copulation (Oct 6, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> Native Americans owned black slaves. They're just as guilty as whities.
> 
> I was against killing pedos, because they're human, too, but because of the ridiculous progressivism being pushed today, they're growing bolder. "Philosophically pro-contact" bitch what the fuck. He probably rapes his dog, too. The furry community attracts the worst of society, because they are the worst of society.


I was, am and always will be universally FOR immediate arbitrary public execution for convicted pedophiles. You can't rehabilitate those people with anything short of a lobotomy. Also, why the fuck do we attach any additional value to those subhumans just because they walk on two legs? I mean Hitler was human too, right? Doesn't make them any less worthy of dying like common filthy beasts, that's for sure. 

Otherwise, you get emboldened individuals like we have now who feel secure all but admitting they rape children online because they think they should have due process and rights as the lowest of scum.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 6, 2020)

You know, before we make with the executions I think we should experiment with lopping off their balls _and_ their dicks. Just for science. And then put them out there to do hard labor. Let's see how much one of these degenerates feels like diddling kids when they look like Ken Doll and have zero libido.


----------



## Rozzy (Oct 6, 2020)

I'm guessing this fat dirty fuck spends so much time on TikTok he doesn't have time to clean his bathroom, just look at all that accumulated grime.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 6, 2020)

You know it's a slow day when general is discussing their fantasies about killing pedophiles.

Is there anything interesting going on besides "another autistic furfag is talking about kiddie diddling"?


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Oct 6, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> You know it's a slow day when general is discussing their fantasies about killing pedophiles.
> 
> Is there anything interesting going on besides "another autistic furfag is talking about kiddie diddling"?


BlondeFoxy's fursuit brand/husband defended her and there was a bit of a twitter sperg-out about how it just made the whole brand look like shit, but it wasn't notable enough to even be worth archiving.

On the other subject I think this it's important to point out that female pedophiles absolutely exist as well and it does a dangerous disservice to kids to forget that.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 6, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> You know it's a slow day when general is discussing their fantasies about killing pedophiles.
> 
> Is there anything interesting going on besides "another autistic furfag is talking about kiddie diddling"?


Well, if you want a lot of cringe, KhordKitty's thread has been pretty active lately. Gabe has showed up to try to defend himself, _again_, and it's making him look like a massive nonce, _again_.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 6, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Well, if you want a lot of cringe, KhordKitty's thread has been pretty active lately. Gabe has showed up to try to defend himself, _again_, and it's making him look like a massive nonce, _again_.


I sometimes pop in there to see Khord be retarded, but honestly it's less funny and more kind of sad. Then I remember that he tried making his kids into furries and I laugh again.


----------



## MisterTittiesMcTit (Oct 6, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> You know, before we make with the executions I think we should experiment with lopping off their balls _and_ their dicks. Just for science. And then put them out there to do hard labor. Let's see how much one of these degenerates feels like diddling kids when they look like Ken Doll and have zero libido.


Wait wait wait didn’t Jeffery dahmer try this?


----------



## RakuTen12 (Oct 6, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> I mean, add it to the pile I guess.  See if he produces some really outrageous shit in the future, that kind of autism is gonna produce something eventually.


Whoops! There's more...


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 6, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> You know it's a slow day when general is discussing their fantasies about killing pedophiles.



It takes a brave, brave man to buck the trend and take a stand against something as popular as raping children.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 6, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> It takes a brave, brave man to buck the trend and take a stand against something as popular as raping children.


There's a quote often used about this sort of thing, they doth protest too much.

Seriously though we're all normal enough to not want to fuck children so why post a page worth about it?


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Oct 6, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> There's a quote often used about this sort of thing, they doth protest too much.
> 
> Seriously though we're all normal enough to not want to fuck children so why post a page worth about it?



KiwiFarms: At Least We Aren’t Pedophiles™


----------



## Loona (Oct 8, 2020)

For anyone that cares, here's an update on the Soren situation.
His Twitter following went down by 580 from October 2 (the day of the original tweet) through October 4. It's gone up by a miniscule margin since then.


Spoiler: SocialBlade screenshot








SocialBlade doesn't show an exact subscriber count anymore, but if his sub count went down, it was by less than 100.


Spoiler: SocialBlade screenshot








He's on hiatus from Twitter, as he hasn't tweeted at all in the past 6 days. (The pinned tweet is related to his YouTube channel)


Spoiler: recent tweets


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Oct 10, 2020)

LupisVulpes is truly the gift that keeps in giving.

https://www.twitter.com/CROWNEDCORVID_/status/1314581192721805312


----------



## Lion (Oct 10, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> LupisVulpes is truly the gift that keeps in giving.
> 
> https://tw.tinf.io/CROWNEDCORVID_/status/1314581192721805312


i agree with the BLM donations. it’s pushy when people demand you donate to them instead of any other legitimate charity.

she could have silently rebranded but had to milk being bullied by furries for all its worth


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Oct 10, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> LupisVulpes is truly the gift that keeps in giving.
> 
> https://tw.tinf.io/CROWNEDCORVID_/status/1314581192721805312


Read it and I can only think that Lupid themselves submitted that article or the topic herself.


----------



## DamageJoy (Oct 10, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> LupisVulpes is truly the gift that keeps in giving.
> 
> https://tw.tinf.io/CROWNEDCORVID_/status/1314581192721805312


In general I wonder at what point the furry community became so lost in "politics". Isn't the whole I wanna be a cute anthro fox about escapism? Of course we can't have that in this day and age. I think in the long run turning into a weird antifa wing is just making them even weirder. It was enough that they were the stupid fetish collectors but now you need to have weird politics and must comment on current "issues" Havel's greengrocer style or you will have your anal vore license terminated.

I will blame Twitter, it's like the Dinkleberg of the Internet at this point.


----------



## Rozzy (Oct 10, 2020)

Replies are blocked.


----------



## ScatmansWorld (Oct 10, 2020)

I was browsing around Wikifur and when I opened the Vivisector article it turns out someone added a little line about Kiwifarms!  









Speaking of Wikifur it would be great if someone made a non-pussy version of it that didn't exclude people just because they asked nicely. Imagine if all wikis worked that way.


----------



## Kane Lives (Oct 10, 2020)

DamageJoy said:


> In general I wonder at what point the furry community became so lost in "politics". Isn't the whole I wanna be a cute anthro fox about escapism? Of course we can't have that in this day and age. I think in the long run turning into a weird antifa wing is just making them even weirder. It was enough that they were the stupid fetish collectors but now you need to have weird politics and must comment on current "issues" Havel's greengrocer style or you will have your anal vore license terminated.
> 
> I will blame Twitter, it's like the Dinkleberg of the Internet at this point.


Because furries are exactly the type of vapid person who would use "politics" as an identity. Once the novelty of being a cute anthro fox wore off, it was inevitable that they'd turn to something else for validation, and in $CURRENT_YEAR, it's politics.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 10, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> LupisVulpes is truly the gift that keeps in giving.
> 
> https://tw.tinf.io/CROWNEDCORVID_/status/1314581192721805312


Good on Lupis, she didn't bend the knee and is doing what she has been doing for years: making whatever the fuck she makes.



ScatmansWorld said:


> I was browsing around Wikifur and when I opened the Vivisector article it turns out someone added a little line about Kiwifarms!
> 
> View attachment 1653066
> 
> ...


Vivisector was replaced by lulz.net, which is a political shitflinging hellscape in its own right. Saying AC is the replacement for VS implies we're anything close to them.


----------



## DamageJoy (Oct 10, 2020)

ScatmansWorld said:


> I was browsing around Wikifur and when I opened the Vivisector article it turns out someone added a little line about Kiwifarms!
> 
> View attachment 1653066
> 
> ...


That whole place feels like a time capsule of a time that we won't get back ever again.


----------



## palmtreesalad (Oct 10, 2020)

Adding onto the Lupis drama, her CBN interview was also featured on the 700 club. You know, that show that always popped up on your TV and then you would immediately skip it. 

Instagram IGTV (if someone knows how to archive IGTVs pls do it):


			https://www.instagram.com/tv/CGGVH5NnHMG/?igshid=qlhpjbsucfnx
		


Looks like furries never thought someone they tried to ruin would end up getting national positive attention on television.


----------



## ScatmansWorld (Oct 10, 2020)

DamageJoy said:


> That whole place feels like a time capsule of a time that we won't get back ever again.


Are you talking about Wikifur or Vivisector?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 10, 2020)

DamageJoy said:


> That whole place feels like a time capsule of a time that we won't get back ever again.


Better it left buried. There was no real line of quality with that site, and then Pi turned into a tranny. Vivisector would've ended up just another forum full of angry lolcows.


----------



## DamageJoy (Oct 10, 2020)

ScatmansWorld said:


> Are you talking about Wikifur or Vivisector?


Both.


Cuddly Pirate said:


> Better it left buried. There was no real line of quality with that site, and then Pi turned into a tranny. Vivisector would've ended up just another forum full of angry lolcows.


Many communities decayed among those lines, I agree with your opinion. I just miss the times when furries were the worst thing on the Internet.


----------



## Great Dane (Oct 10, 2020)

https://www.deviantart.com/comments/4/36607969/4877572725
		



			https://archive.md/onGr5
		


Some of the more recent comments on Lupis's DA profile




PeaceWolf defends Lupis and a couple others, getting some replies as a result















			https://twitter.com/PeaceWolfActual/status/1314773094804975617
		



			https://archive.md/dViR3


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Oct 10, 2020)

palmtreesalad said:


> Adding onto the Lupis drama, her CBN interview was also featured on the 700 club. You know, that show that always popped up on your TV and then you would immediately skip it.
> 
> Instagram IGTV (if someone knows how to archive IGTVs pls do it):
> https://ig.tinf.io/tv/CGGVH5NnHMG/?igshid=qlhpjbsucfnx
> Looks like furries never thought someone they tried to ruin would end up getting national positive attention on television.


I watched the video and she should have just declared her love for Allah so she can rightfully decline to do trans stuff.
And the one person who said, "She needs to cast aside that part of her religion to accept people" Do I need to go back to my example? I dare you to tell any other religion to 'cast aside their religion' to go against their views. "Shut up and eat the ham, jew!" That's gonna end well.

I'm glad she got some good coverage and hopefully, she can move on from the furry fandom and onto bigger pastures.
And good on her for not apologising, stick by your guns!


Great Dane said:


>


Anyone on a beware list like this has done nothing wrong.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 10, 2020)

Kuchipatchi said:


> I watched the video and she should have just declared her love for Allah so she can rightfully decline to do trans stuff.
> And the one person who said, "She needs to cast aside that part of her religion to accept people" Do I need to go back to my example? I dare you to tell any other religion to 'cast aside their religion' to go against their views. "Shut up and eat the ham, jew!" That's gonna end well.
> 
> I'm glad she got some good coverage and hopefully, she can move on from the furry fandom and onto bigger pastures.
> ...



The little dogs yapping mindlesslessly on her deviantart page dumped this link of "all her accounts" as a google doc. they left suggestions on... Shenanigans have begun.



			https://docs.google.com/document/d/11X4x1csqBHDZ7LgAMmpy_qIRqClyohqpL9i1pq_8aGQ/edit#
		


https://archive.md/VbSYc (the people sharing the document realizing it's being done.)




_"Luke Smith" performing gay ops?_


----------



## Rozzy (Oct 10, 2020)

A Furry pedo from Australia named Nathan Begnell.





			https://twitter.com/K9Sentry/status/1303285060913819649
		




			https://www.news.com.au/national/victoria/courts-law/ses-volunteer-and-furry-nathan-begnell-accused-of-running-child-abuse-material-site/news-story/5f6ba81c64731fad9d382c8031f4e12d


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 10, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> The little dogs yapping mindlesslessly on her deviantart page dumped this link of "all her accounts" as a google doc. they left suggestions on... Shenanigans have begun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're a special kind of stupid.


----------



## Green-Machine (Oct 10, 2020)

is it bad that the only reason I come to this part of the forums is to see if anyone I know is spazzing on twitter about nonsense lol,


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Oct 10, 2020)

DamageJoy said:


> In general I wonder at what point the furry community became so lost in "politics". Isn't the whole I wanna be a cute anthro fox about escapism? Of course we can't have that in this day and age. I think in the long run turning into a weird antifa wing is just making them even weirder. It was enough that they were the stupid fetish collectors but now you need to have weird politics and must comment on current "issues" Havel's greengrocer style or you will have your anal vore license terminated.
> 
> I will blame Twitter, it's like the Dinkleberg of the Internet at this point.


I'll give you my take on it, it's a pretty wild ride.

In the olden days, furry was exclusively about "furry".  Comics, characters, etc... It was escapism.  With the rise of social media in the 2000s, it started to creep into LiveJournal.  You'd have the folks that would post things about gay marriage, or the war in Iraq, but they still had their characters, they'd RP with, or commission with friends, do art trades, etc...  If you posted nothing but political stuff, that would look incredibly bad.  It's funny to see the modern, old furries, who used to make fun of people arguing politics (skub arguments), doing the exact thing.

Well those people got older.  So now they're 50+ years old.  The new generation got into furry because lol fursuits and partying!  They're also hyper susceptible to the new social media political machine.  The ancient furs that are still in furry generally don't have lives outside the fandom, and are still too ingrained in the fandom to start "normal" lives, so they need to keep up.  They rely on their "I've been in the fandom since 1988, I built this!"   Suddenly you have these 50+ year old furs, retweeting at a rate a 22 year old would, with hyper partisan headline journalism, because all the kids are doing it.  Overweight, medical problem ancient furries suddenly tweeting about how they're "Antifa" and going to "punch Nazis", trying so hard to hide their own lives, usually having purposefully lived away from any sort of lower class or brown people, usually have cushy software jobs where they cashed out a few million dollars, have absolutely no idea what a "blue collar job" is like, are incredibly intolerant and literally would be the "establishment" they're whining about.

There's a huge fear in older furries about getting cancelled for any view that's counter what the popular opinion at the time is because they know full well if they do get cancelled, their lives are literally over because they never made an effort to find real life friends.  However, in a weird juxtaposition, they'll "cancel" their more normal or not batshit left friends in the fandom if they don't start toeing the line.  Pretty much all ancient furries have a lot of skeletons in the closet they do well to hide.

So you have dopey young kids coming in, raised on the autism speed internet, and old as fuck furries who never developed a life outside the fandom, all struggling to be popular.  It's truly amazing.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 10, 2020)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> So you have dopey young kids coming in, raised on the autism speed internet, and old as fuck furries who never developed a life outside the fandom, all struggling to be popular. It's truly amazing.


The only winning move is not to play... Or at least just post your shitty art and go about your day with people who actually matter.


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Oct 10, 2020)

Rozzy said:


> A Furry pedo from Australia named Nathan Begnell.
> View attachment 1653611
> https://tw.tinf.io/K9Sentry/status/1303285060913819649
> 
> ...


Least surprising news ever.  Dude ran like over a dozen porn groups on Telegram.  I highly doubt the cops found just cub porn on his computers.

EDIT:  Someone apparently archived his Telegram Group list webpage which is now inactive.    A whole lotta deviant shit going on


----------



## YayLasagna (Oct 10, 2020)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> Least surprising news ever.  Dude ran like over a dozen porn groups on Telegram.  I highly doubt the cops found just cub porn on his computers.
> 
> EDIT:  Someone apparently archived his Telegram Group list webpage which is now inactive.    A whole lotta deviant shit going on




I swear to god it's always the fucking Pupplayers


----------



## DamageJoy (Oct 11, 2020)

@Tennis-Ball-Tony 
That really checks out. Not to mention one can use that model to explain what happened to the other nerd/geek subcultures as well.

In general I find it sad, but understandable that the original group was so tolerant that basically a less tolerant group could move in and kick the original people out. I guess the old sense of naive neutrality of the net was more limited to a time when it was a little more niche and less in the forefront.

Also your post is certainly a cautionary tale against putting all your eggs in one basket. It will make one feel trapped and end people up being zombie fans etc. who hate the product, but still hang around because it's their only outlet.


----------



## furian_alfachevich (Oct 11, 2020)

I might be late, but here's some light retard+litigitouscow content



			https://yiff.party/bbs/read/119978


----------



## Thistle (Oct 11, 2020)

speedfreak69 said:


> I might be late, but here's some light retard+litigitouscow content
> 
> 
> 
> https://yiff.party/bbs/read/119978


*"Take that down from the god damn internet reeee"*

It's funny, it's a DMCA takedown notice, with a UK address. Oh and the registrant of the domain is from Japan 

back to vulpes though:
Don't see the point in archiving the petty shit on LupisVulpes's comments page for dA (looks like it's been locked down as of today)... but yeah, you can clearly see the mask slip on some of these kids.

https://archive.md/VZuxQ


----------



## Shqueefa (Oct 11, 2020)

YayLasagna said:


> View attachment 1654082
> 
> I swear to god it's always the fucking Pupplayers


It's a lot easier if you don't see people who do pup play as human beings since they wanna be a dog so badly they dehumanize themselves by being on a leash or eating out of a dog bowl.


----------



## DamageJoy (Oct 11, 2020)

Shqueefa said:


> It's a lot easier if you don't see people who do pup play as human beings since they wanna be a dog so badly they dehumanize themselves by being on a leash or eating out of a dog bowl.


They give actual dogs a bad name.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Oct 11, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> https://archive.md/VZuxQ


I wonder how many artists I follow are gonna participate? I'll take this as a chance if it's widespread thing, get more eyes on my stuff.
Also, Black has been removed from BIPOC now? They can't keep things consistent, lol!


----------



## Thistle (Oct 11, 2020)

Kuchipatchi said:


> I wonder how many artists I follow are gonna participate? I'll take this as a chance if it's widespread thing, get more eyes on my stuff.
> Also, Black has been removed from BIPOC now? They can't keep things consistent, lol!


Did you know that... all modern music & furry art is exclusively for the gays and minorities?

https://archive.md/d6rpf




TFW they're so racist they don't even realize they are.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 11, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Did you know that... all modern music & furry art is exclusively for the gays and minorities?
> 
> https://archive.md/d6rpf
> View attachment 1655359
> ...


These people clearly never heard of fashwave.


----------



## Great Dane (Oct 11, 2020)

What happens on Twitter if you're a furry and you support Trump.




























			https://twitter.com/Doveux/status/1315217138475569152
		



			https://twitter.com/Snackiecat/status/1315296096076410881
		



			https://twitter.com/SalohcinBirb/status/1315134091663114240
		



			https://archive.md/pu8W7
		



			https://archive.md/mOmM1
		



			https://archive.md/MST4m


----------



## JethroTullamore (Oct 11, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> What happens on Twitter if you're a furry and you support Trump.
> View attachment 1655506View attachment 1655505
> 
> View attachment 1655509View attachment 1655512
> ...


To them, favoring Trump automatically makes you a facist, Nazi, racist etc. it’s not just a difference in opinion any more.  

The weird part, to me at least, is that it’s not a troll, they actually believe this.  

You know, the more furries who support Trump, the happier I am, because, while that’s rare, it really does create some quality content.
But holy fuck, knowing this is how most of them think, actually makes me sick.

The cages at the border thing was under Obama, Trump isn’t responsible for the virus, nor is there evidence of him being a white supremacist. . . But who cares about facts, good lord furries are dumb.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Oct 11, 2020)

I have a suspicion that Furries who get this wound up do so because if they abandon the lie, they will devolve into chaos in the form of further destructive behaviors...like zoo shit or something.


----------



## Dingo (Oct 11, 2020)

Reposting from Thedonald.




This is how Leftist furry trash pedo dudes should be dealt with.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Oct 12, 2020)

https://twitter.com/Sparx_x_x/status/1315565050459910146
		


Sparx_x_x did some mansplaining about tech at an expert, the other day.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Oct 12, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> https://tw.tinf.io/Sparx_x_x/status/1315565050459910146
> Sparx_x_x did some mansplaining about tech at an expert, the other day.


I don’t know what’s going on here or who Naiomi Wu is, but apparently she’s pretty damn hot.  

What’s  “nitter” by the way?  Some twitter alternative?


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Oct 12, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> I don’t know what’s going on here or who Naiomi Wu is, but apparently she’s pretty damn hot.
> 
> What’s  “nitter” by the way?  Some twitter alternative?


Something Null set up to auto-archive and avoid direct links to Twitter, as far as I understand it.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 12, 2020)

Funny... I remembe reading a Twee that said 'How can transphobic furries exist? Both trans people and furries identify with something that does not match their bodies!'
...never mind the fac that _otherkin_ believe tha they are actually animals (and the like) trapped in human bodies, while furries know tha their fursonae are _fictional_.


----------



## DamageJoy (Oct 12, 2020)

Dingo said:


> Reposting from Thedonald.
> View attachment 1655639
> This is how Leftist furry trash pedo dudes should be dealt with.
> View attachment 1655642


People who whine all their lives about being judged and bullied just want to be the bullies for a change.
Yup. Checks out.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 12, 2020)

DamageJoy said:


> People who whine all their lives about being judged and bullied just want to be the bullies for a change.
> Yup. Checks out.


Kind of funny how that tends to work.  People take away all the wrong lessons from life, sometimes.


----------



## DamageJoy (Oct 12, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Kind of funny how that tends to work.  People take away all the wrong lessons from life, sometimes.


They basically immitate schoolyard dynamics. In their corner of the internet they are the popular kids, who justify being the popular kids by stomping on the weirdos. When that is happening the less popular kids too start stomping on the weirdos so they show that they are on the side of the popular kids.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 12, 2020)

DamageJoy said:


> They basically immitate schoolyard dynamics. In their corner of the internet they are the popular kids, who justify being the popular kids by stomping on the weirdos. When that is happening the less popular kids too start stomping on the weirdos so they show that they are on the side of the popular kids.


They invert cause and effect - rather than intuiting that "popular kids stomp weirdos because they're popular" it's "popular kids get popular by stomping weirdos".

To be fair, there are some people that achieve popularity by stomping weirdos, but it's simply because every idiot around them subscribes to this inversion.


----------



## DamageJoy (Oct 12, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> They invert cause and effect - rather than intuiting that "popular kids stomp weirdos because they're popular" it's "popular kids get popular by stomping weirdos".
> 
> To be fair, there are some people that achieve popularity by stomping weirdos, but it's simply because every idiot around them subscribes to this inversion.


Weird political people, especially on social media want to have high status by always keeping the low status people at bay. It's usually a social group cohesion thingy, but on the Internet you can have the "moral high ground" even as a total weirdo if your audience gives you internet points.

I don't mind people doing their own stuff, but old school trolls were the predators who kept the weird people at bay, kept their numbers low by pointing out of dumb they were as well. But now the trolls are hunted to extinction so the proverbial twitch staff deer roams free and ruins the communities of the web.


----------



## BlazikenLover (Oct 12, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Funny... I remembe reading a Twee that said 'How can transphobic furries exist? Both trans people and furries identify with something that does not match their bodies!'
> ...never mind the fac that _otherkin_ believe tha they are actually animals (and the like) trapped in human bodies, while furries know tha their fursonae are _fictional_.


Not even transgenders can agree on what makes one truly trans, so I don't expect furfags to know what is and what isn't furry.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Oct 12, 2020)

DottiPink got called out for her extensive love of Feral porn and this time it looks like it stuck.



			https://twitter.com/blu3purr/status/1315730983321169920
		


Also listed are her normie camwhore profiles, DawnWillow_



			https://twitter.com/DawnWillowxxx
		




			https://twitter.com/dawnwillow_
		




			https://twitter.com/dottipink
		




			https://twitter.com/dirtydotti
		




			https://twitter.com/littledotti
		



Recent ID Conversions:

@dawnwillowxxx => 728455606512721920

@dawnwillow_ => 589734346

@dottipink => 861339664095039489

@dirtydotti => 972664993

@littledotti => 786730235634909184

In case she ever changes them and the new ones need to be found.


----------



## palmtreesalad (Oct 12, 2020)

Has cottoncake11 (https://ig.tinf.io/cottoncake11?igshid=bm298h975uhr) ever been mentioned on this thread yet? She's a (totally edgy) 16 year old furry. She successfully baits dumbasses every few months.

She posted something that instagram furries have been mad about recently:




It's as if a shitty meme page owned by a 14 year old got mixed with a just as shitty furry art account. It would actually be kind of funny if it wasn't for the fact that it's obvious that she is trying extremely hard to be edgy and offensive to get attention.

Edit; Some funny sperg art about her:


----------



## Ghost Boy (Oct 13, 2020)

An off topic thing but I was looking up info about a potential new cow and came across this 



Thought it was funny cause a little to Oro is years of buster porn and his rabbit humping on that girl from Bob's burgers, the younger one.  He draws a lot of underaged characters. 

Heres the link I found it on: https://baraag.net/@0r0ch1/103638347803975466


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Oct 13, 2020)

Ghost Boy said:


> An off topic thing but I was looking up info about a potential new cow and came across this View attachment 1658201
> 
> Thought it was funny cause a little to Oro is years of buster porn and his rabbit humping on that girl from Bob's burgers, the younger one.  He draws a lot of underaged characters.
> 
> Heres the link I found it on: https://baraag.net/@0r0ch1/103638347803975466





			https://baraag.net/@0r0ch1/104848056538038973
		


Seems he also likes drawing loli. I'm just waiting for 0r0 to turn full lolcow at this point.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 13, 2020)

Orochi is still around? Just how old is that fucker? I remember seeing his stuff close to 15 years ago, and I don't think he was a teenager back then either.


----------



## Ghost Boy (Oct 13, 2020)

Gotta be close to 40 at this point.


----------



## Ghost Boy (Oct 13, 2020)

So I took a bit of my precious time to look through his account here. I regret it and only death can save me now but heres some highlights. This man claims it's not his main thing but I beg to differ.

Warning, this is all NSFL.



Spoiler


























And in case you still had any doubts, here is the final nail in that coffin:






I'm surprised Patreon hasnt taken him off the site, like they threatened to do with Shad.


----------



## DamageJoy (Oct 13, 2020)

Ghost Boy said:


> So I took a bit of my precious time to look through his account here. I regret it and only death can save me now but heres some highlights. This man claims it's not his main thing but I beg to differ.
> 
> Warning, this is all NSFL.
> 
> ...


Maybe there are some furry staff members at Patreon who enjoy his art or just the guy wasn't infamous enough for Patreon to drop.
I can imagine they don't use their rules seriously because kicking out everybody would make them bankrupt fast.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Oct 13, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Orochi is still around? Just how old is that fucker? I remember seeing his stuff close to 15 years ago, and I don't think he was a teenager back then either.


As a mid 20-something year old, at least 10 years ago, Orochi was simping for a 15 year old furry girl. He was chasing AyCee, who was underage at the time.



Spoiler: Whole bunch of fucking proof via archives



Oro and Aycee were "a thing" in 2007: https://web.archive.org/web/20150507001611/https://www.furaffinity.net/view/807207/

Aycee was possibly 22 in 2015: https://web.archive.org/web/20150416165355/https://www.furaffinity.net/user/aycee/

Though her age is a bit unclear

In 2010 she said she would be turning 21 soon: https://tw.tinf.io/AyCeeArt/status/25041485661

Whereas in 2013 she said she "wasn't sure" if she was turning 18 or 21: https://tw.tinf.io/AyCeeArt/status/383122822739947520

To me it looks like a case of her lying about her age in public so that no one would question the pedophile she originally dated.

Her FA said 19 in 2007, but that doesn't mesh with any of the other more recently claimed ages: https://web.archive.org/web/20070826065518/https://www.furaffinity.net/user/aycee/

In 2017 she's "Over the age of 25": https://tw.tinf.io/AyCeeArt/status/929253433344794625

In 2019 she states she got sterilized when she was 27: https://tw.tinf.io/AyCeeArt/status/1184167354273427456

Piecing her tweets together, she had a major surgery at 27, in 2017: https://tw.tinf.io/AyCeeArt/status/918885273114615808

As of 2019 she says she got her tubes removed "2 years ago": https://tw.tinf.io/AyCeeArt/status/1153492098357706752

That means she's 30 right now, roughly(birthday in September), and in 2007 she was 16 turning 17 when Oro did that art for her.

Which means she was definitely 16 when he did these two pieces: https://web.archive.org/web/20150410124317/https://www.furaffinity.net/view/548246/

And: https://web.archive.org/web/20150423131035/https://www.furaffinity.net/view/509948/

Bit of a history lesson, AyCee used to be "ArbokCobra" which became "accomesafterb"



Spoiler: Going deep-sperg for a bit. Oro's age is after the spoiler if you don't care.



AyCee's old DA account listed an AIM account: https://web.archive.org/web/20090123234827/http://arbokcobra.deviantart.com/

A google search found a couple of FA journals mentioning her AIM account: https://web.archive.org/web/20150409204457/https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/199329/

Including one from PartyPrawst: https://web.archive.org/web/20150417103345/https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/198647/

This journal's has some sexy-talking, but it also shows AyCee claimed she was going to college in 2007, while she was just 16, so it IS possible that Oro didn't know.

Do I believe that? No. He was commenting on her DA page in 2007: https://web.archive.org/web/20070308014503/http://arbokcobra.deviantart.com/

In fact, Oro was simping at her in Feb 2006, when she was 15: https://web.archive.org/web/20060216075500/http://arbokcobra.deviantart.com/

In 2004 AyCee claimed she was 16 on her DA page, but that conflicts with the more modern(and thus more reliable) information in her tweets: https://web.archive.org/web/20040927214907/http://arbokcobra.deviantart.com/

This listed age was not updated in 2005.

In 2008, "AcComesAfterB" made a comment on a LiveJournal here: https://web.archive.org/web/20201013094015/https://anthrosketchxch.livejournal.com/196045.html

She listed her artistry comfort as "Max rating of image: G - PG-13 No nudity please, even tasteful", which seems to indicate she was a little underage.

Oh, while looking for Orochi's earliest simp, I found her excited about getting her license in 2006: https://web.archive.org/web/20061023150535/http://arbokcobra.deviantart.com:80/

Another Prawst Crossover here, as well, as "ProstShocker" or something: https://web.archive.org/web/20061206031256/http://arbokcobra.deviantart.com/



Spoiler: Here's a collection of Prawst's old DA archives









						Wayback Machine
					






					web.archive.org
				







Orochi showing his love/affection/whatever with Aycee in 2006, mid-Sep, putting her at 15/16: https://web.archive.org/web/20061005033128/http://0r0ch1.deviantart.com/



Spoiler: Side-lining the sperg-dive with light Oro-dox



His name according to a DA journal on how to pay him for a commission is "Oscar Mtz Nvr", though I'm sure he cut some vowels out.

"AcComesAfterB" in the comments on this journal proves his first name is Oscar, at least, also in mid 2006: https://web.archive.org/web/2020101...ch1/journal/The-spark-of-your-touch-242661265






Sperging finished, 0r0ch1 is 38, making him 8 years older than AyCee at ever step: https://tw.tinf.io/0r0ch1/status/1268841378513129472

So yeah, just another pedo simping on kids.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 13, 2020)

Ghost Boy said:


> So I took a bit of my precious time to look through his account here. I regret it and only death can save me now but heres some highlights. This man claims it's not his main thing but I beg to differ.
> 
> Warning, this is all NSFL.
> 
> ...


So, from what I could see there (is it too early in the morning for brain-bleach?), Orochi is clearly one of those artists who will draw whatever the fuck, fucking whatever the fuck else.

I'll put good money on him having a large stash of really sick shit hidden in an alternate account somewhere.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 13, 2020)

Holy fucking shit I haven't seen 0r0's autism in a decade. Completely forgot he even existed.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 13, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Holy fucking shit I haven't seen 0r0's autism in a decade. Completely forgot he even existed.


I might have been happier forgetting he existed tbh but let's see where this goes


----------



## titty skeleton (Oct 13, 2020)

palmtreesalad said:


> Edit; Some funny sperg art about her:
> View attachment 1658104


Hahaha, god damn. Every time I see the Lapfox Hellhounds I can't help but remember the absolute shitshow surrounding them. I got to watch the whole Lapfox cancelling from the outside, but after that I was told stories about how extremely edgy "Not like the other boys/girls/thems" teens and mid to late 20s autistic adults would use them and all mysteriously convert to drawing or commissioning gore art within a week or two.

There's unlikely to be anything worth posting these days since as far as I'm aware lapfox hellhounds are a dead meme only carried on by edgy teens, but that shit was a wild ride back when it was actively going on. I did catalogue one of them having an autistic meltdown from being fired from some Seattle arcade once in this thread two years ago around the time of the "suck my dick and balls I work at NASA" retard, so I fully expect nothing worth talking about to come from that instagram image other than cringy teenager posts. 

What a blast from furry retards past.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 13, 2020)

titty skeleton said:


> Hahaha, god damn. Every time I see the Lapfox Hellhounds I can't help but remember the absolute shitshow surrounding them. I got to watch the whole Lapfox cancelling from the outside, but after that I was told stories about how extremely edgy "Not like the other boys/girls/thems" teens and mid to late 20s autistic adults would use them and all mysteriously convert to drawing or commissioning gore art within a week or two.
> 
> There's unlikely to be anything worth posting these days since as far as I'm aware lapfox hellhounds are a dead meme only carried on by edgy teens, but that shit was a wild ride back when it was actively going on. I did catalogue one of them having an autistic meltdown from being fired from some Seattle arcade once in this thread two years ago around the time of the "suck my dick and balls I work at NASA" retard, so I fully expect nothing worth talking about to come from that instagram image other than cringy teenager posts.
> 
> What a blast from furry retards past.


furry tardfights are usually pretty damn funny

also the lapfox hellhounds are cringy motherfuckers, the kind of people the mallgoths would call retarded faggots


----------



## Jolyne THICCujoh (Oct 13, 2020)

Ghost Boy said:


> So I took a bit of my precious time to look through his account here. I regret it and only death can save me now but heres some highlights. This man claims it's not his main thing but I beg to differ.
> 
> Warning, this is all NSFL.
> 
> ...


Femboys truly are a slippery slope...

All I knew about this dude was his femboy shit and now he's doing this? What happened in that 15 year period that he became...this? Or was he always like this?


----------



## Great Dane (Oct 13, 2020)

palmtreesalad said:


> Has cottoncake11 (https://ig.tinf.io/cottoncake11?igshid=bm298h975uhr) ever been mentioned on this thread yet? She's a (totally edgy) 16 year old furry. She successfully baits dumbasses every few months.
> 
> She posted something that instagram furries have been mad about recently:
> View attachment 1658077
> ...


I haven't seen this amount of death threats on any social media post in quite a while.

















Meanwhile, somebody made cottoncake's character trans/non-binary.





			https://twitter.com/Teeeeaaaaaa/status/1315801702432292864
		



			https://archive.md/eEppq


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Oct 13, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> Meanwhile, somebody made cottoncake's character trans/non-binary.


Wouldn't that be transphobia by using trans as a way to offend someone? 
Also, nice back alley top surgery.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 13, 2020)

Jolyne-but-thicc said:


> Femboys truly are a slippery slope...
> 
> All I knew about this dude was his femboy shit and now he's doing this? What happened in that 15 year period that he became...this? Or was he always like this?


Was always like this to my knowledge


----------



## Vault (Oct 13, 2020)

Ghost Boy said:


> An off topic thing but I was looking up info about a potential new cow and came across this View attachment 1658201
> 
> Thought it was funny cause a little to Oro is years of buster porn and his rabbit humping on that girl from Bob's burgers, the younger one.  He draws a lot of underaged characters.
> 
> Heres the link I found it on: https://baraag.net/@0r0ch1/103638347803975466


God I haven't heard that name in years. I can barely remember the shitstorms he did before. Think it was like his character in porn with others without their permission or something? Weird shit.

Baraag is literally just a haven for loli/shota stuff in general. There's an overlap of the userbase with inkbunny folk.


----------



## Zwinner (Oct 13, 2020)

I'm up visiting a couple friends this week and noticed this guy on the hookup app Sniffies. Anyone know who this could be? Asking for sex with animals, seems to be hinting at underage sex and is a fursuiter. Location seems to vary around SE 208th St and 124th Ave SE in Kent, WA which is right next to a high school.



Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Racoober (Oct 13, 2020)

Zwinner said:


> I'm up visiting a couple friends this week and noticed this guy on the hookup app Sniffies. Anyone know who this could be? Asking for sex with animals, seems to be hinting at underage sex and is a fursuiter. Location seems to vary around SE 208th St and 124th Ave SE in Kent, WA which is right next to a high school.


There is an overabundance of creeps in the PNW for some reason. Gross


----------



## Dahmer (Oct 13, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> I haven't seen this amount of death threats on any social media post in quite a while.
> View attachment 1659153View attachment 1659154View attachment 1659155View attachment 1659156View attachment 1659158View attachment 1659160View attachment 1659162
> 
> Meanwhile, somebody made cottoncake's character trans/non-binary.
> ...


Ah yes, death threats and telling an actual child to kill herself when she's just being a retarded edgy teenager.

"But the left is full of love and UwU rainbows".


----------



## Spooky Millepede (Oct 14, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> I haven't seen this amount of death threats on any social media post in quite a while.
> View attachment 1659153View attachment 1659154View attachment 1659155View attachment 1659156View attachment 1659158View attachment 1659160View attachment 1659162
> 
> Meanwhile, somebody made cottoncake's character trans/non-binary.
> ...





Dahmer said:


> Ah yes, death threats and telling an actual child to kill herself when she's just being a retarded edgy teenager.
> 
> "But the left is full of love and UwU rainbows".


She's said she is okay with hate accounts and such, idk if this is powerleveling and it's definitely stupid, but I wanted stupid internet points so I posted her on r/yiffinhell with the watermark blurred and her friend found it and it led to a very autistic discussion


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 14, 2020)

Spooky Millepede said:


> She's said she is okay with hate accounts and such, idk if this is powerleveling and it's definitely stupid, but I wanted stupid internet points so I posted her on r/yiffinhell with the watermark blurred and her friend found it and it led to a very autistic discussion
> 
> View attachment 1660609


One who sticks to her principles. I respect that.



Zwinner said:


> I'm up visiting a couple friends this week and noticed this guy on the hookup app Sniffies. Anyone know who this could be? Asking for sex with animals, seems to be hinting at underage sex and is a fursuiter. Location seems to vary around SE 208th St and 124th Ave SE in Kent, WA which is right next to a high school.


First off, nice AIDS app. Second off, there's a bunch of dicks, would be nice to spoiler that.

Third, cub in the gay community is just a type of bear that's more lithe and younger albeit still 18+. And since this is a more generalized gay app, I doubt it's what you think it is.

Faggot.


----------



## Dahmer (Oct 14, 2020)

Spooky Millepede said:


> She's said she is okay with hate accounts and such, idk if this is powerleveling and it's definitely stupid, but I wanted stupid internet points so I posted her on r/yiffinhell with the watermark blurred and her friend found it and it led to a very autistic discussion
> 
> View attachment 1660609


Oh I'm just pointing out the irony of a community that's constantly pushing the image of acceptance, love, and "UwU everyone is friends", sitting here and wishing death on a child like they didn't do equally stupid and edgy shit as teenagers.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 14, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> LupisVulpes is truly the gift that keeps in giving.
> 
> https://tw.tinf.io/CROWNEDCORVID_/status/1314581192721805312



Jesus. Some of these 'critics' of LupisVulpes will be future lolcows at this rate.





_"Not wanting to draw the trans flag puts trans peoples lives at stake"_

"Furries wrote their own delaration of independence to fight bigotry n shiet"


----------



## palmtreesalad (Oct 14, 2020)

Spooky Millepede said:


> She's said she is okay with hate accounts and such, idk if this is powerleveling and it's definitely stupid, but I wanted stupid internet points so I posted her on r/yiffinhell with the watermark blurred and her friend found it and it led to a very autistic discussion
> 
> View attachment 1660609


She's ok with hate accounts because the whole reason she's acting like an edgelord is to bait people. But it's still funny to see her "I don't care" attitude melt away in this convo and sometimes even in her own comment sections.

On a side note, looks like this little kid is going to make a diss rap about cottoncake, it just gets better! 






Damn Furfag said:


> Jesus. Some of these 'critics' of LupisVulpes will be future lolcows at this rate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A lot of these people are angry that she ended up on television on the first place. They probably thought she would fuck off and never be heard of again as punishment for her sins.

Take this tard who is willing to go through all her followers just to block everyone on it:


----------



## Spooky Millepede (Oct 14, 2020)

palmtreesalad said:


> She's ok with hate accounts because the whole reason she's acting like an edgelord is to bait people.


Exactly, I told her that it's obvious she's messing with people but she stays in character and acts like she has no idea


----------



## round robin (Oct 14, 2020)

palmtreesalad said:


> She's ok with hate accounts because the whole reason she's acting like an edgelord is to bait people. But it's still funny to see her "I don't care" attitude melt away in this convo and sometimes even in her own comment sections.
> 
> On a side note, looks like this little kid is going to make a diss rap about cottoncake, it just gets better!
> View attachment 1661521
> ...


Honestly good on Lupis. I know only boomers watch 700 club, but showcasing the amount of pure, toxic hate she gets for being a milquetoast Christian will hopefully give some people pause.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 14, 2020)

palmtreesalad said:


> She's ok with hate accounts because the whole reason she's acting like an edgelord is to bait people. But it's still funny to see her "I don't care" attitude melt away in this convo and sometimes even in her own comment sections.
> 
> On a side note, looks like this little kid is going to make a diss rap about cottoncake, it just gets better!
> View attachment 1661521
> ...


Oh, there's a similar deal going on with her old DeviantArt page. Anyone who defends or disagrees with the alphabet soup is marked as a "supporter" of LupisVulpes, and marked on a "blocklist" docket.

Edit: I'm gonna go out on a limb and say it's mainly those who are also Christian, or of other abrahamic faiths.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Oct 14, 2020)

Sparx_x_x got banned on twitter, likely due to harassment by using her AD account to get around people blocking her.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 14, 2020)

More on LupisVulpes DA Drama.

Imagine being so retarded that you publically shout to all the lurkers, that you're gonna "dox" 40+ users, because you're ass-mad that they don't agree with you. *(and you probably did it before you archived anything.)*








Their locked down page for perusal: https://archive.vn/gTvwp

TrueLunasun is @Pinkfluffel on Twitter (UID: 726531393828884480 ) , but likely a minor. age 16 (Stated age). I won't be going any further on them. - https://archive.vn/kJjtS

2Trucks is a bit of a mystery though, and they seem to be the one most adamant about information gathering and doxing. No screenshots of this but lurking around some of the links they've posted has revealed a name "Cryptid [something]"

They're possibly the same person who wrote LupisVulpes's "muh triggers" docket

*Update*: VinceLamb Q.Q's about getting mass flagged, is either banned or closed their account. Cries about killing themselves.




Spoiler: Long Screenshot







SnailBoxxx... just lol.




{/SPOILER]


----------



## Claude Speed (Oct 15, 2020)

All of this makes me unplug my PC and go outside, but sadly social warriorism is almost everywhere these days so I don't really see any point in staying on this planet anymore....


----------



## Thistle (Oct 15, 2020)

ClaudeSpeed said:


> All of this makes me unplug my PC and go outside, but sadly social warriorism is almost everywhere these days so I don't really see any point in staying on this planet anymore....



Build a rocket, don't self-delete faggot. 





Meanwhile, TrueLunasun keeps giving me reasons to screencap. (yes they're 16, and stupid.)




_The mask has fallen to the ground. _


----------



## Pizdec (Oct 15, 2020)

https://twitter.com/Sotamusora/status/1316394793895952386?s=19
		






			https://twitter.com/Sotamusora/status/1315019876419989504?s=19
		

Some little pissant is angry cause he was told by the artist not to rip models from some furry game no one cares about.





The really lolcow part comes in that he's not only ripping models out of furry porn games, but even regular games, and has a gofundme set up to help him rip said models. (The gofundme is behind some adfly shit) 




And some autistic cosplaying because why not.


----------



## dinonuggyfucker (Oct 15, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> More on LupisVulpes DA Drama.
> 
> Imagine being so retarded that you publically shout to all the lurkers, that you're gonna "dox" 40+ users, because you're ass-mad that they don't agree with you. *(and you probably did it before you archived anything.)*
> 
> ...


well Vincelamb is high functioning autistic so that might we why they cried about it, they can't comprehend shit im pretty sure and dont think about how dumb they act


----------



## Thistle (Oct 15, 2020)

dinonuggyfucker said:


> well Vincelamb is high functioning autistic so that might we why they cried about it, they can't comprehend shit im pretty sure and dont think about how dumb they act


Oh do tell!

And welcome to the farms


----------



## Lunasun (Oct 15, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> More on LupisVulpes DA Drama.
> 
> Imagine being so retarded that you publically shout to all the lurkers, that you're gonna "dox" 40+ users, because you're ass-mad that they don't agree with you. *(and you probably did it before you archived anything.)*
> 
> ...


if you’re going to make a whole page on me at least tell me about it first   I’ll keep you updated babes


----------



## dinonuggyfucker (Oct 15, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Oh do tell!
> 
> And welcome to the farms


thank you

yeah i used to talk to them a lot but left because they were kinda toxic and said shit like that all the time and.. like idk if this is rude but they were really autistic and it was hard for me to have a conversation. can't really change that lmao. Autism fucks your brain i guess but yeah. Lupis' DA page is kinda cancer idk why people bother, she's not even on DA


----------



## Thistle (Oct 15, 2020)

Lunasun said:


> if you’re going to make a whole page on me at least tell me about it first   I’ll keep you updated babes


Lol, *first rule of the farms is that you dont use a name that's bound to you HAHAHAHA*



dinonuggyfucker said:


> Autism fucks your brain i guess but yeah. Lupis' DA page is kinda cancer idk why people bother, she's not even on DA



It's less about being autistic, and more about being excellently so.


----------



## Lunasun (Oct 15, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Lol, *first rule of the farms is that you dont use a name that's bound to you HAHAHAHA*
> 
> 
> 
> It's less about being autistic, and more about being excellently so.


I mean you already said my name over here so like, oh well?


----------



## Thistle (Oct 15, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> View attachment 1664542
> https://tw.tinf.io/Sotamusora/status/1316394793895952386?s=19View attachment 1664572
> https://tw.tinf.io/Sotamusora/status/1315019876419989504?s=19Some little pissant is angry cause he was told by the artist not to rip models from some furry game no one cares about.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see the lawsuit if the boofvr dev really has money to burn for court. 

Edit:

Grifter gonna grift, eh @Lunasun ?




don't bother trying to access the google doc link, it's privated.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 15, 2020)

Lunasun said:


> if you’re going to make a whole page on me at least tell me about it first   I’ll keep you updated babes


God you're fucking autistic, kill yourself.

Welcome to the farms.


----------



## Lunasun (Oct 15, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> I can't wait to see the lawsuit if the boofvr dev really has money to burn for court.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


Bold assumption that I'm gonna make money off of my series hun. It will always remain free to the public for anyone to access <3


----------



## Thistle (Oct 15, 2020)

Lunasun said:


> Bold assumption that I'm gonna make money off of my series hun. It will always remain free to the public for anyone to access <3


Still a grifter fag. a grifter of clout, a grifter of likes.


----------



## Lunasun (Oct 15, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> kill yourself.


As you wish my love 



Damn Furfag said:


> Still a grifter fag. a grifter of clout, a grifter of likes.


annnnnd? I am being pretty honest over there. I don't think a self-promotion is dishonest.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 15, 2020)

Lunasun said:


> annnnnd? I am being pretty honest over there. I don't think a self-promotion is dishonest.



And your art is shit, even for an autist. No wonder why you try to clout farm, you can't do it on skill alone


----------



## Lunasun (Oct 15, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> And your art is shit, even for an autist. No wonder why you try to clout farm, you can't do it on skill alone


You are correct, my art is indeed THE SHIT. Thanks but I don't need to be reminded <3


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Oct 15, 2020)

Lunasun said:


> You are correct, my art is indeed THE SHIT. Thanks but I don't need to be reminded <3


I think if most furries found out you made an account on here regardless of intention you'd just be made fun of if not called out for being a bigoted kiwi. Now can you stop shitting up the thread with you bullshit need for ass pats and feelings of owning the farms.


----------



## Lunasun (Oct 15, 2020)

GayDemiBoy said:


> I think if most furries found out you made an account on here regardless of intention you'd just be made fun of if not called out for being a bigoted kiwi. Now can you stop shitting up the thread with you bullshit need for ass pats and feelings of owning the farms.


Can you speak English? You just threw a bunch of words together that literally only make sense here. (Also yes I came here. I was given the link to here and if y'all gonna talk about me get ready for me to talk back.)


----------



## Thistle (Oct 15, 2020)

GayDemiBoy said:


> I think if most furries found out you made an account on here regardless of intention you'd just be made fun of if not called out for being a bigoted kiwi. Now can you stop shitting up the thread with you bullshit need for ass pats and feelings of owning the farms.


The fag isn't even 'owning' the farms, it just validates their excellency as a lolcow.


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Oct 15, 2020)

Lunasun said:


> Can you speak English? You just threw a bunch of words together that literally only make sense here. (Also yes I came here. I was given the link to here and if y'all gonna talk about me get ready for me to talk back.)


I'm so sorry that you are too exceptional to comprehend. You making an account on here with the name you go by on other social media sites is only going to get the people who look you up finding that you made an account on here. Furries consider anyone who makes and participates on this site to be a racist bigot regardless of why you made an account. Meaning you're only going to get people calling you a bigot outside of here while being called a talentless faggot here which your deviantart page only proves since you only have 8 watchers.



Damn Furfag said:


> The fag isn't even 'owning' the farms, it just validates their excellency as a lolcow.


Should have guessed by their inane blathering.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 15, 2020)

It had been a while since a retarded lolcow decided to saunter in and shit up the thread.

So fucking cringe.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 15, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> It had been a while since a retarded lolcow decided to saunter in and shit up the thread.
> 
> So fucking cringe.


Hella cringe... _hey, you gonna eat that eyeball?_


----------



## palmtreesalad (Oct 16, 2020)

The irony. There's countless comments from Lunasun on that DA page, it's funny to see her get upset about "bullying websites" and wanting to take them down after reading some of what she has said. It's mainly her sperging about how she hate Christians, filling up the comment section with shit much like they're doing here. She posts multiple random comments every day, probably stays up all night to see if someone replies to her.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Oct 16, 2020)

Lunasun said:


> As you wish my love
> 
> 
> annnnnd? I am being pretty honest over there. I don't think a self-promotion is dishonest.


You act like famed pedophile and sperg, @Jasonafex.

He groomed an already-groomed, abused, and depressed 15 year old girl to the point where she credits him for "saving her life", and in turn she lets him take all credit for her work and claim to be the hard-working money-maker.

He also made an account on the farms for self-promotion but he had the brains to shut the fuck up after more evidence with him came out. Though, as spergs do, he tried to claim some of that evidence exonerated him, even though it didn't.

On a scale of 1 to JasonAfex to KhordKitty, with Khord at 10 and JasonAfex at 8, I give you a 9.

Do a Hitler.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 16, 2020)

palmtreesalad said:


> View attachment 1665520
> The irony. There's countless comments from Lunasun on that DA page, it's funny to see her get upset about "bullying websites" and wanting to take them down after reading some of what she has said. It's mainly her sperging about how she hate Christians, filling up the comment section with shit much like they're doing here. She posts multiple random comments every day, probably stays up all night to see if someone replies to her.


It's only cyberbulling if it's someone who they think shouldn't get cyberbullied, and anyone they think is evil... should be. And for those, it isn't cyberbullying.

Also, imagine thinking a change.org petition will take down the farms HAHAHA.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 16, 2020)

@Lunasun reminds me of the kind of furfag who would fuck the family dog and then cry about why she's getting beaten by her Christian parents. No it's not because they're oppressive Christians, it's because your fucking the family dog.

Frankly I'm certain that's exactly what happened and why she's so upset about Lupes not wanting to draw their mental illness flag.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 16, 2020)

oh hey look another stupid furry that probably compulsively searches their own name

awesome, more red meat


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Oct 16, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> It's only cyberbulling if it's someone who they think shouldn't get cyberbullied, and anyone they think is evil... should be. And for those, it isn't cyberbullying.
> 
> Also, imagine thinking a change.org petition will take down the farms HAHAHA.


It's only Cyberbullying if it comes from the Cyber region of france. Anything else is just sparkling bullying.


----------



## SixTrees (Oct 16, 2020)

A shame Luna wants us shut down, once she got over her a-log tendencies she’d have fit right in  We compile info on stupid people online and doxx them too, we just don’t think we’re good people for doing so

I’m sure there’s a fundie Christian thread around here somewhere you could circlejerk in!


----------



## Rat Lord (Oct 16, 2020)

Lol this bitch trying to be a discount Khordkitty


----------



## JethroTullamore (Oct 16, 2020)

Lunasun said:


> Can you speak English? You just threw a bunch of words together that literally only make sense here. (Also yes I came here. I was given the link to here and if y'all gonna talk about me get ready for me to talk back.)


I just want you to know that I’ll be praying for you, and the salvation of your God given soul.  
Bless.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Oct 16, 2020)

Some furries want to make an "all cub house" and this really can't go well.

Keep tabs on this for future drama.



			https://archive.vn/VULYQ


----------



## Neko GF (Oct 16, 2020)

Let's take a look at the guy who wants to set up this "all cub house":



Spoiler: Tweets















https://tw.tinf.io/GubaguyFA/status/1317041175325528065 (Archive)
https://tw.tinf.io/GubaguyFA/status/1316835964241809414 (Archive)
https://tw.tinf.io/GubaguyFA/status/1316586961323405318 (Archive)
https://tw.tinf.io/GubaguyFA/status/1316529007135948804 (Archive)





Spoiler: Fur Affinity







https://www.furaffinity.net/journals/gubaguy/ (Archive)


https://tw.tinf.io/GubaguyFA (Archive)
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/gubaguy/ (Archive)
https://www.furaffinity.net/favorites/gubaguy/ (Archive)
https://steamcommunity.com/id/gubaguy (Archive)
https://inkbunny.net/gubaguy (Archive)
https://www.weasyl.com/~gubaguy (Archive)

On the surface:
> Broadcasts his degenerate fetishes (inflation, diapers, transformation)
> Has a history of drama
> Maybe in financial trouble
> Has sleeping issues
> Anthrocon attendee


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 16, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> Let's take a look at the guy who wants to set up this "all cub house":
> View attachment 1665933
> 
> 
> ...


Got your buckets of popcorn ready, boys and girls? This could be a fun ride.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Oct 16, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Some furries want to make an "all cub house" and this really can't go well.
> 
> Keep tabs on this for future drama.
> 
> ...


$67,000 for a 4 bedroom 2 bathroom house with a garage?  
Really, that’s the most surprising thing about this to me.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Oct 16, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> Let's take a look at the guy who wants to set up this "all cub house":
> View attachment 1665933
> 
> 
> ...


excited for how well this plays out, in the "holy shit are we gonna have people willingly recreate the Final Fantasy House but for diapered furfags?" way.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 16, 2020)

Cable said:


> excited for how well this plays out, in the "holy shit are we gonna have people willingly recreate the Final Fantasy House but for diapered furfags?" way.


oh god I'm having waves of nausea as the thought of how that house would smell after a month springs unbidden to mind


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Oct 16, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> $67,000 for a 4 bedroom 2 bathroom house with a garage?
> Really, that’s the most surprising thing about this to me.



Which means it's either in the ghetto or in a rural area. Either of which will be very accepting of a bunch of crinkling pet rapists moving in. I foresee nothing going wrong with this project.


----------



## Jolyne THICCujoh (Oct 16, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Some furries want to make an "all cub house" and this really can't go well.
> 
> Keep tabs on this for future drama.
> 
> ...


God damn this shit smells ripe for cow material. Assuming this isn't just a pipe dream.

I can hear the sexual assault cases from here.


----------



## Jolly Copulation (Oct 16, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Some furries want to make an "all cub house" and this really can't go well.
> 
> Keep tabs on this for future drama.
> 
> ...


Good. The cub fuckers SHOULD congregate and separate themselves out. Makes it easier to avoid/round them up when they are kind enough to put themselves on a list of their own accord. Let them do the work outing themselves I say.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 16, 2020)

Cable said:


> excited for how well this plays out, in the "holy shit are we gonna have people willingly recreate the Final Fantasy House but for diapered furfags?" way.


...the one in Final Fantasy VII where Aerith or Tifa can get chained to a table... Don Corneo's mansion?


----------



## DamageJoy (Oct 16, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> Let's take a look at the guy who wants to set up this "all cub house":
> View attachment 1665933
> 
> 
> ...


>"Basically everything you hate" in Twitter Bio.
That's rite.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Oct 16, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> oh god I'm having waves of nausea as the thought of how that house would smell after a month springs unbidden to mind


----------



## Lapis.Fennecat (Oct 16, 2020)

Cable said:


> excited for how well this plays out, in the "holy shit are we gonna have people willingly recreate the Final Fantasy House but for diapered furfags?" way.


The final fantasy house? I totally forgot about that! what a throwback holy shit.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Oct 16, 2020)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> [a giphy of Todd climbing on top of a mountain of diapers]


I thought that was Pamperchu's house


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 16, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> ...the one in Final Fantasy VII where Aerith or Tifa can get chained to a table... Don Corneo's mansion?


This one:


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Oct 16, 2020)

Lunasun said:


> Can you speak English? You just threw a bunch of words together that literally only make sense here. (Also yes I came here. I was given the link to here and if y'all gonna talk about me get ready for me to talk back.)


You're the reason why some people want autistic people to be euthanized after they show signs of it.


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Oct 16, 2020)

Apparently, Lupis Vulpes got on the news. Comment section is seething over the "christian propaganda" because they're not immediately calling her a bigot for not drawing a flag.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Oct 16, 2020)

Ramen Timer said:


> Apparently, Lupis Vulpes got on the news. Comment section is seething over the "christian propaganda" because they're not immediately calling her a bigot for not drawing a flag.


“Hello, I’m DRRRRGADRRRRR”
Haha, that gave me a giggle.


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Oct 16, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> “Hello, I’m DRRRRGADRRRRR”
> Haha, that gave me a giggle.


What's with furries and hard to pronounce names?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 16, 2020)

Ramen Timer said:


> What's with furries and hard to pronounce names?


All the variants of Dragon and Wolf were already taken, so they had to mash their heads against the keyboard and use the results as the username get creative.


----------



## Loona (Oct 16, 2020)

Ramen Timer said:


> What's with furries and hard to pronounce names?


Trying to be as _Speshul & Unique UwU_ as possible. You'd be hard-pressed to find a fursona with a very plain, normal name like Richard or Mary.


----------



## cykario (Oct 16, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> All the variants of Dragon and Wolf were already taken, so they had to mash their heads against the keyboard and use the results as the username get creative.


Or smash their heads on the keyboard and type their birth year after it

Don't forget 'original name donut steel' in the profile too


----------



## Thistle (Oct 16, 2020)

The creator of the google doc from an earlier screenshot has closed their account. (or banned, but probably closed.)

other than that, VinceLamb has been unbanned. Maybe they got the message from DA.
Still worth keeping an eye on for laughs.







Nothing all that interesting to come up today, minus a few potentials.



Spoiler: Meanwhile, back on the hellhole that is LupisVulpes's old DeviantArt.



This shit isn't even remotely clever Vendigo, fucking NPC.





A new challenger appears? Can't wait to see how they fuck up




_ (response to the above.)_


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Oct 17, 2020)

Jolyne-but-thicc said:


> God damn, this shit smells


I imagine this is what anyone who walks in will be saying.


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Oct 17, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> View attachment 1667450
> The creator of the google doc from an earlier screenshot has closed their account. (or banned, but probably closed.)
> 
> other than that, VinceLamb has been unbanned. Maybe they got the message from DA.
> ...


"Cult of a religion", yet if you don't do something as mundane as refusing to draw a flag, you're blacklisted, your reputation  smeared, and people calling you a -phobe.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 17, 2020)

Ramen Timer said:


> "Cult of a religion", yet if you don't do something as mundane as refusing to draw a flag, you're blacklisted, your reputation smeared, and people calling you a -phobe.


It's utter irony... Today's -phobe is yesterday's sinner.

Come to think of it... Isn't all this collectivist & gender-fluid nonce really just a lame attempt at cementing a counter-culture, and has ironically turned individualism and traditionalist views into the new counter-culture?


----------



## JethroTullamore (Oct 17, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> It's utter irony... Today's -phobe is yesterday's sinner.
> 
> Come to think of it... Isn't all this collectivist & gender-fluid nonce really just a lame attempt at cementing a counter-culture, and has ironically turned individualism and traditionalist views into the new counter-culture?


Blah blah blah big words, furries are stupid.
Hehehe that one thinks it’s a fuck-dragon.  Don’t think too much into it, just giggle.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 17, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> Blah blah blah big words, furries are stupid.
> Hehehe that one thinks it’s a fuck-dragon.  Don’t think too much into it, just giggle.


Yeah you're right, who needs big brain time anyway.


----------



## DamageJoy (Oct 17, 2020)

Ramen Timer said:


> What's with furries and hard to pronounce names?


Wanting to be original but only have surface level influences from Fantasy games.


----------



## Blue_Snow (Oct 17, 2020)

DamageJoy said:


> Wanting to be original but only have surface level influences from Fantasy games.


They want original names for their  oc, so they come up with the dumbest shit to make it sound cool. I mean how do you pronounce a name like sketseeextze the thunder dragon?


----------



## DamageJoy (Oct 17, 2020)

Blue_Snow said:


> They want original names for their  oc, so they come up with the dumbest shit to make it sound cool. I mean how do you pronounce a name like sketseeextze the thunder dragon?


Well, considering they will use it for their only username across all services it is certainly hurting their opsec too.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 17, 2020)

DamageJoy said:


> Well, considering they will use it for their only username across all services it is certainly hurting their opsec too.


Opsec isn't the name of the game for them. It's their B R A N D.

Problem is, they rarely separate their brand from their personal life... after all it is often their "lifestyle".


----------



## Blue_Snow (Oct 17, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Opsec isn't the name of the game for them. It's their B R A N D.
> 
> Problem is, they rarely separate their brand from their personal life... after all it is often their "lifestyle".


I use to have a close friend that was a furry. He wouldn't shut up about his fursona nor stop spending money on it (even when his homeless brother asked for money so that he can have food). he use to go out in public with his fursona name written on his hand. He would speak in the third person calling himself his oc name. his facebook name is his oc name. he even thought about legally changing his name to his fursona one. he's the reason why I started to hate furries. they can't understand that the public doesn't care about their fursona and they don't want to call them by that name.


----------



## DamageJoy (Oct 17, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Opsec isn't the name of the game for them. It's their B R A N D.
> 
> Problem is, they rarely separate their brand from their personal life... after all it is often their "lifestyle".


One may ask, how can you have a lifestyle, without having a life. hmm


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 17, 2020)

DamageJoy said:


> One may ask, how can you have a lifestyle, without having a life. hmm


I've been asking that exact same question ever since finding out about furries back in the late 90s.

I feel I'm no closer to finding out the answer now than I was back then.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 17, 2020)

DamageJoy said:


> One may ask, how can you have a lifestyle, without having a life. hmm


As if being furry was actually a lifestyle in the first place. What i mean by "lifestyle" is mental illness.


----------



## who dare wins? (Oct 18, 2020)

Lunasun said:


> As you wish my love
> 
> 
> annnnnd? I am being pretty honest over there. I don't think a self-promotion is dishonest.


>I am honest im serious 
>won't admit they hate faggots 

Cmon at least fucking admit it. even as a fellow christian I do say you are one of the worst types next to neo-liberal catholics. But I guess you won't do that because you envy that fame


----------



## DemDer (Oct 18, 2020)

Here's some crap, probably not the best.
This dude doesn't stop with his sexual deviancy. He went from mildly popular furfag at some point, to sitting on twitter sperging about giant dicks and assholes. It never ends no matter how far you scroll.






						redrusker (@ruskertweets) | Twitter
					

The latest Tweets from redrusker (@ruskertweets). gay furry smut illustrator | overwhelmingly nsfw | https://t.co/bfoOZYqqTT | he/him, queer and trans rights, male body positivity, kink and pups! duh!. Inland Empire, CA




					twitter.com
				






Spoiler: Red Rusker


----------



## Spoonomancer (Oct 18, 2020)

DemDer said:


> Here's some crap, probably not the best.
> This dude doesn't stop with his sexual deviancy. He went from mildly popular furfag at some point, to sitting on twitter sperging about giant dicks and assholes. It never ends no matter how far you scroll.
> 
> https://tw.tinf.io/ruskertweets
> ...


that dude is still really popular, he uploads art to FA to this very day that seems to get the usual "big furry artist" numbers on FA and that Charizard tweet in your caps being the lowest liked at 380 likes is any indication.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 18, 2020)

DemDer said:


> Here's some crap, probably not the best.
> This dude doesn't stop with his sexual deviancy. He went from mildly popular furfag at some point, to sitting on twitter sperging about giant dicks and assholes. It never ends no matter how far you scroll.
> 
> https://tw.tinf.io/ruskertweets
> ...


I repeat my wish of a 'Vomit' rating, but I actually found myself starting to do th 'Excalibur Face'.


----------



## Neko GF (Oct 18, 2020)

Not even Kevin Gibe's Twitter account gets this warning;


----------



## Lion (Oct 18, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> Not even Kevin Gibe's Twitter account gets this warning;
> View attachment 1670521


good his artwork is awful. everything looks lumpy and they all had a nice feast of bees


----------



## Neko GF (Oct 18, 2020)

★ Lion ★ said:


> good his artwork is awful. everything looks lumpy and they all had a nice feast of bees


It's pretty depressing that there are some retards out there willing to pay for his shit:


----------



## Jolly Copulation (Oct 18, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> It's pretty depressing that there are some retards out there willing to pay for his shit:
> View attachment 1670609


Never understood the merits of paying a patreon artist for simply existing. I'd rather commission them to draw what *I* want instead of paying 20 bucks for the right to have my vote ignored by the artist anyway. Just because you 'nudge' them to draw what you want doesn't mean you won't get out-voted for the hundredth time. Plus, artists will literally put their actual commissions on hold for months in lieu of patreon because gauranteed monthly income is more lucrative than a one-off $100 comm.


----------



## Lion (Oct 18, 2020)

$10 a month to see the same thing over and over? poll sounds like a joke since all he draws is fat/size difference tops with elephant trunk sized dicks and bottoms that look like teenage boys.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 18, 2020)

★ Lion ★ said:


> $10 a month to see the same thing over and over? poll sounds like a joke since all he draws is fat/size difference tops with elephant trunk sized dicks and bottoms that look like teenage boys.


People have paid Brianna Wu and Anita Sarkeesian way more just for them to continue existing. Or if you want a furry example, Lou Gagliardi.

Never underestimate the power of dumbasses crowdfunding other people's welfare.


----------



## Dahmer (Oct 18, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> Not even Kevin Gibe's Twitter account gets this warning;
> View attachment 1670521


If you run a NSFW twitter account, you have to flag your own account as including sensitive content as part of their guidelines or risk it being banned.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Oct 18, 2020)

Dahmer said:


> If you run a NSFW twitter account, you have to flag your own account as including sensitive content as part of their guidelines or risk it being banned.


mentioning that your account has sensitive content merely shows this message on your tweets that include pictures:




You have to actively be flagged by Twitter to have too sensitive material for that popup to show.


----------



## Gaymead (Oct 19, 2020)

Gym_bunnyy broke up with Tyto_Alba/Cakes_Moist and Tyto/Cakes got physical with her. Tyto went to jail but is now released.


Spoiler: Screencaps





View attachment 1670383







GlacierClear also gave thier piece on Tyto/Cakes Here and Here
View attachment 1670394
View attachment 1670399



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I would also like to add something about the_dogsmith/Faizenek considering that the issue was brought not too long ago:


Autistic said:


> Anyone know anything about @the_dogsmith? apparently there is a discord message where she admits to watching cub on her spare time.
> View attachment 1489523
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/Vn5Cy


I would also like to add these as well:


Spoiler: Dogsmith Screencaps






(this was the screencap that was in the original tweet, I am posting it for clarity; here is the source)




Source/Archive




Source





Source/Archive



Dogsmith made a statement back in August about this in a Google doc, transcribed below:


Spoiler: Dogsmith‌ ‌“Cub‌ ‌Porn”‌ ‌Controversy‌ ‌Response‌



So,‌ ‌I‌ ‌wasn’t‌ ‌entirely‌ ‌sure‌ ‌when‌ ‌to‌ ‌address‌ ‌this‌ ‌at‌ ‌all,‌ ‌properly,‌ ‌aside‌ ‌from‌ ‌the‌ ‌abysmal‌ ‌
thread‌ ‌I‌ ‌had‌ ‌posted‌ ‌the‌ ‌day-of‌ ‌the‌ ‌‘cancelling’‌ ‌in‌ ‌order‌ ‌to‌ ‌jump‌ ‌ahead‌ ‌of‌ ‌the‌ ‌controversy‌ ‌and‌ ‌
possibly‌ ‌clear‌ ‌things‌ ‌up.‌ ‌I‌ ‌thought‌ ‌that‌ ‌too‌ ‌early‌ ‌a‌ ‌response‌ ‌would‌ ‌come‌ ‌off‌ ‌as‌ ‌fake,‌ ‌but‌ ‌one‌ ‌too‌ ‌
late‌ ‌might‌ ‌just‌ ‌be‌ ‌that;‌ ‌too‌ ‌late‌ ‌to‌ ‌do‌ ‌anything‌ ‌about‌ ‌it.‌ ‌I‌ ‌guess‌ ‌now‌ ‌would‌ ‌be‌ ‌as‌ ‌good‌ ‌a‌ ‌time‌ ‌as‌ ‌
any,‌ ‌however,‌ ‌to‌ ‌finally‌ ‌address‌ ‌this‌ ‌issue‌ ‌properly‌ ‌and‌ ‌give‌ ‌my‌ ‌formal‌ ‌apology‌ ‌for‌ ‌all‌ ‌that’s‌ ‌
happened,‌ ‌as‌ ‌well‌ ‌as‌ ‌my‌ ‌thoughts‌ ‌on‌ ‌what‌ ‌I‌ ‌endured‌ ‌while‌ ‌I‌ ‌was‌ ‌severed‌ ‌from‌ ‌the‌ ‌rest‌ ‌of‌ ‌the‌ ‌
community.‌ ‌
‌
As‌ ‌some‌ ‌of‌ ‌you‌ ‌already‌ ‌understand,‌ ‌I‌ ‌drew‌ ‌teenage‌ ‌characters‌ ‌in‌ ‌private‌ ‌(none‌ ‌of‌ ‌which‌ ‌
have‌ ‌ever‌ ‌made‌ ‌it‌ ‌to‌ ‌the‌ ‌public‌ ‌eye)‌ ‌in‌ ‌order‌ ‌to‌ ‌deal‌ ‌with‌ ‌some‌ ‌“issues”‌ ‌I‌ ‌had.‌ ‌I‌ ‌never‌ ‌really‌ ‌
specified‌ ‌what‌ ‌those‌ ‌personal‌ ‌issues‌ ‌were,‌ ‌however,‌ ‌so‌ ‌I‌ ‌thought‌ ‌I’d‌ ‌give‌ ‌something‌ ‌of‌ ‌an‌ ‌
explanation.‌ ‌I’m‌ ‌not‌ ‌going‌ ‌to‌ ‌give‌ ‌you‌ ‌a‌ ‌long‌ ‌winded‌ ‌backstory,‌ ‌the‌ ‌TL;DR‌ ‌of‌ ‌it‌ ‌is‌ ‌that‌ ‌when‌ ‌I‌ ‌was‌ ‌
16‌ ‌I‌ ‌started‌ ‌drawing‌ ‌porn‌ ‌of‌ ‌characters‌ ‌my‌ ‌age,‌ ‌and‌ ‌they‌ ‌didn’t‌ ‌age‌ ‌with‌ ‌me‌ ‌because‌ ‌I‌ ‌wanted‌ ‌to‌ ‌
feel‌ ‌like‌ ‌I‌ ‌was‌ ‌still‌ ‌in‌ ‌high‌ ‌school.‌ ‌I‌ ‌spent‌ ‌the‌ ‌majority‌ ‌of‌ ‌my‌ ‌high‌ ‌school‌ ‌years‌ ‌pretending‌ ‌to‌ ‌be‌ ‌an‌ ‌
adult,‌ ‌thanks‌ ‌to‌ ‌being‌ ‌groomed‌ ‌into‌ ‌a‌ ‌relationship‌ ‌at‌ ‌15‌ ‌where‌ ‌the‌ ‌(wo)man‌ ‌(it‌ ‌was‌ ‌a‌ ‌catfish,‌ ‌man‌ ‌
pretending‌ ‌to‌ ‌be‌ ‌a‌ ‌23‌ ‌year‌ ‌old‌ ‌woman)‌ ‌actively‌ ‌discouraged‌ ‌any‌ ‌mention‌ ‌of‌ ‌my‌ ‌age‌ ‌and‌ ‌that‌ ‌I‌ ‌
should‌ ‌be‌ ‌more‌ ‌mature.‌ ‌And‌ ‌then‌ ‌diving‌ ‌into‌ ‌my‌ ‌career‌ ‌early‌ ‌to‌ ‌get‌ ‌a‌ ‌head‌ ‌start‌ ‌so‌ ‌I‌ ‌could‌ ‌leave‌ ‌a‌ ‌
toxic‌ ‌household,‌ ‌I‌ ‌started‌ ‌making‌ ‌NSFW‌ ‌commissions‌ ‌as‌ ‌a‌ ‌teenager‌ ‌to‌ ‌get‌ ‌some‌ ‌cash‌ ‌to‌ ‌save.‌ ‌
Obviously‌ ‌I‌ ‌couldn’t‌ ‌admit‌ ‌I‌ ‌was‌ ‌16-17‌ ‌so‌ ‌I‌ ‌had‌ ‌to‌ ‌pretend‌ ‌I‌ ‌was‌ ‌an‌ ‌adult,‌ ‌even‌ ‌longer.‌ ‌Even‌ ‌at‌ ‌
school‌ ‌I‌ ‌felt‌ ‌really‌ ‌disconnected‌ ‌from‌ ‌others‌ ‌my‌ ‌age.‌ ‌It‌ ‌didn’t‌ ‌feel‌ ‌like‌ ‌I‌ ‌belonged.‌ ‌I‌ ‌didn’t‌ ‌feel‌ ‌like‌ ‌a‌ ‌
“kid”‌ ‌anymore.‌ ‌Not‌ ‌in‌ ‌a‌ ‌“I’m‌ ‌super‌ ‌mature,‌ ‌fear‌ ‌me”‌ ‌way,‌ ‌but‌ ‌in‌ ‌a‌ ‌“I‌ ‌don’t‌ ‌feel‌ ‌like‌ ‌I’m‌ ‌allowed‌ ‌to‌ ‌
make‌ ‌mistakes”‌ ‌way.‌ ‌ ‌
‌
To‌ ‌reiterate:‌ ‌‌I‌ ‌do‌ ‌not‌ ‌have‌ ‌any‌ ‌attraction‌ ‌to‌ ‌real‌ ‌children.‌ ‌Please‌ ‌stop‌ ‌spreading‌ ‌
rumors‌ ‌that‌ ‌I‌ ‌do.‌ ‌‌The‌ ‌entire‌ ‌extent‌ ‌of‌ ‌my‌ ‌content‌ ‌is‌ ‌fictional,‌ ‌and‌ ‌it’s‌ ‌much‌ ‌less‌ ‌about‌ ‌the‌ ‌
characters‌ ‌themselves‌ ‌but‌ ‌instead‌ ‌how‌ ‌I‌ ‌feel‌ ‌writing‌ ‌them.‌ ‌I‌ ‌had‌ ‌spoken‌ ‌to‌ ‌my‌ ‌therapist‌ ‌back‌ ‌
then‌ ‌(paid‌ ‌for‌ ‌by‌ ‌my‌ ‌mom,‌ ‌sadly,‌ ‌so‌ ‌once‌ ‌I‌ ‌was‌ ‌out‌ ‌I‌ ‌couldn’t‌ ‌afford‌ ‌it‌ ‌anymore)‌ ‌and‌ ‌she‌ ‌
encouraged‌ ‌me‌ ‌making‌ ‌this‌ ‌kind‌ ‌of‌ ‌content.‌ ‌Still,‌ ‌I‌ ‌understand‌ ‌how‌ ‌problematic‌ ‌this‌ ‌kind‌ ‌of‌ ‌
content‌ ‌has‌ ‌the‌ ‌potential‌ ‌to‌ ‌be,‌ ‌which‌ ‌is‌ ‌why‌ ‌I‌ ‌was‌ ‌taking‌ ‌measures‌ ‌to‌ ‌keep‌ ‌this‌ ‌to‌ ‌myself.‌ ‌I‌ ‌
wanted‌ ‌to‌ ‌eventually‌ ‌move‌ ‌past‌ ‌it‌ ‌over‌ ‌time.‌ ‌It’s‌ ‌not‌ ‌something‌ ‌that‌ ‌belongs‌ ‌on‌ ‌the‌ ‌internet,‌ ‌at‌ ‌
least,‌ ‌not‌ ‌in‌ ‌large‌ ‌communities.‌ ‌The‌ ‌major‌ ‌issue‌ ‌with‌ ‌cub‌ ‌content‌ ‌is‌ ‌that‌ ‌not‌ ‌only‌ ‌does‌ ‌it‌ ‌have‌ ‌the‌ ‌
potential‌ ‌to‌ ‌be‌ ‌used‌ ‌for‌ ‌grooming‌ ‌and‌ ‌abuse‌ ‌(although‌ ‌speaking‌ ‌from‌ ‌experience,‌ ‌you‌ ‌really‌ ‌don’t‌ ‌
need‌ ‌cub‌ ‌content‌ ‌in‌ ‌the‌ ‌slightest‌ ‌to‌ ‌groom‌ ‌a‌ ‌child),‌ ‌it‌ ‌also‌ ‌creates‌ ‌a‌ ‌community‌ ‌that‌ ‌attracts‌ ‌and‌ ‌
fosters‌ ‌predators‌ ‌if‌ ‌one‌ ‌isn’t‌ ‌careful.‌ ‌In‌ ‌my‌ ‌opinion,‌ ‌it’s‌ ‌much‌ ‌less‌ ‌about‌ ‌the‌ ‌content‌ ‌in‌ ‌itself,‌ ‌but‌ ‌
instead‌ ‌what‌ ‌kind‌ ‌of‌ ‌environment‌ ‌it‌ ‌can‌ ‌create‌ ‌that’s‌ ‌particularly‌ ‌harmful.‌ ‌
‌
“Fiction‌ ‌is‌ ‌fiction”‌ ‌only‌ ‌goes‌ ‌so‌ ‌far,‌ ‌I‌ ‌think.‌ ‌Instead‌ ‌of‌ ‌examining‌ ‌the‌ ‌effects‌ ‌of‌ ‌porn‌ ‌on‌ ‌the‌ ‌
individual,‌ ‌such‌ ‌as‌ ‌grooming‌ ‌or‌ ‌possible‌ ‌“normalization”,‌  ‌it’s‌ ‌more‌ ‌important‌ ‌to‌ ‌put‌ ‌more‌ ‌
emphasis‌ ‌on‌ ‌what‌ ‌kinds‌ ‌of‌ ‌environments‌ ‌we‌ ‌create‌ ‌and‌ ‌be‌ ‌more‌ ‌conscious‌ ‌of‌ ‌how‌ ‌we‌ ‌interact‌ ‌
with‌ ‌others.‌ ‌With‌ ‌that,‌ ‌I’m‌ ‌going‌ ‌to‌ ‌apologize‌ ‌for‌ ‌supporting‌ ‌these‌ ‌kinds‌ ‌of‌ ‌communities,‌ ‌and‌ ‌ever‌
participating‌ ‌in‌ ‌them.‌ ‌I‌ ‌never‌ ‌meant‌ ‌to‌ ‌hurt‌ ‌anyone,‌ ‌nor‌ ‌contribute‌ ‌to‌ ‌harmful‌ ‌mindsets,‌ ‌but‌ ‌I‌ ‌can’t‌ ‌
ignore‌ ‌that‌ ‌even‌ ‌though‌ ‌I‌ ‌was‌ ‌following‌ ‌what‌ ‌my‌ ‌therapist‌ ‌told‌ ‌me,‌ ‌it‌ ‌doesn’t‌ ‌change‌ ‌that‌ ‌
participating‌ ‌in‌ ‌these‌ ‌communities‌ ‌and‌ ‌supporting‌ ‌folks‌ ‌who‌ ‌monetize‌ ‌problematic‌ ‌content‌ ‌still‌ ‌
contributes‌ ‌to‌ ‌harmful‌ ‌mindsets.‌ ‌For‌ ‌that,‌ ‌I’m‌ ‌sorry.‌ ‌I‌ ‌will‌ ‌be‌ ‌looking‌ ‌into‌ ‌other‌ ‌forms‌ ‌of‌ ‌coping‌ ‌
mechanisms.‌ ‌Some‌ ‌help‌ ‌on‌ ‌that‌ ‌front‌ ‌would‌ ‌be‌ ‌greatly‌ ‌appreciated.‌ ‌This‌ ‌past‌ ‌month‌ ‌has‌ ‌taught‌ ‌
me‌ ‌how‌ ‌helpless‌ ‌I‌ ‌am.‌ ‌
‌
With‌ ‌all‌ ‌that‌ ‌in‌ ‌mind,‌ ‌however,‌ ‌I‌ ‌really‌ ‌think‌ ‌we‌ ‌need‌ ‌to‌ ‌address‌ ‌how‌ ‌we‌ ‌handle‌ ‌these‌ ‌
kinds‌ ‌of‌ ‌situations.‌ ‌I’m‌ ‌going‌ ‌to‌ ‌tell‌ ‌you‌ ‌right‌ ‌now,‌ ‌‌it‌ ‌was‌ ‌very‌ ‌difficult‌ ‌to‌ ‌work‌ ‌up‌ ‌the‌ ‌courage‌ ‌
to‌ ‌write‌ ‌this.‌ ‌‌Not‌ ‌because‌ ‌I‌ ‌was‌ ‌afraid‌ ‌of‌ ‌the‌ ‌response,‌ ‌per‌ ‌se,‌ ‌but‌ ‌because‌‌ ‌‌I‌ ‌had‌ ‌absolutely‌ ‌‌no‌ ‌
reason‌ ‌to‌ ‌write‌ ‌this‌ ‌other‌ ‌than‌ ‌my‌ ‌own‌ ‌desire‌ ‌to‌ ‌be‌ ‌better‌ ‌than‌ ‌what‌ ‌people‌ ‌tell‌ ‌me‌ ‌I‌ ‌can‌ ‌be,‌ ‌
which‌ ‌is‌ ‌a‌ ‌massive‌ ‌problem.‌ ‌Among‌ ‌the‌ ‌hundreds‌ ‌of‌ ‌people‌ ‌telling‌ ‌me‌ ‌I‌ ‌did‌ ‌nothing‌ ‌wrong,‌ ‌and‌ ‌
actively‌ ‌encouraging‌ ‌me‌ ‌to‌ ‌forget‌ ‌the‌ ‌rest‌ ‌of‌ ‌the‌ ‌world,‌ ‌I‌ ‌had‌ ‌‌two‌ ‌‌people‌ ‌message‌ ‌me‌ ‌with‌ ‌
anything‌ ‌along‌ ‌the‌ ‌lines‌ ‌of‌ ‌“I‌ ‌don’t‌ ‌agree,‌ ‌but‌ ‌I‌ ‌want‌ ‌to‌ ‌give‌ ‌you‌ ‌a‌ ‌chance‌ ‌to‌ ‌change”,‌ ‌that‌ ‌wasn’t‌ ‌
riddled‌ ‌with‌ ‌insults‌ ‌and‌ ‌obscenities.‌ ‌There‌ ‌were‌ ‌HUNDREDS‌ ‌of‌ ‌people‌ ‌calling‌ ‌me‌ ‌a‌ ‌disgusting‌ ‌
pedophile‌ ‌and‌ ‌dozens‌ ‌of‌ ‌folks‌ ‌wishing‌ ‌death‌ ‌on‌ ‌me.‌ ‌In‌ ‌fact,‌ ‌I‌ ‌had‌ ‌reached‌ ‌out‌ ‌to‌ ‌several‌ ‌(former)‌ ‌
friends‌ ‌asking‌ ‌for‌ ‌help,‌ ‌attempting‌ ‌to‌ ‌apologize,‌ ‌but‌ ‌I‌ ‌was‌ ‌met‌ ‌with‌ ‌“we‌ ‌were‌ ‌never‌ ‌friends,‌ ‌
pedophile”‌ ‌and‌ ‌a‌ ‌solid‌ ‌block.‌ ‌Let‌ ‌me‌ ‌reiterate:‌ ‌‌me‌ ‌attempting‌ ‌to‌ ‌apologize‌ ‌and‌ ‌reach‌ ‌out‌ ‌for‌ ‌
help‌ ‌resulted‌ ‌in‌ ‌me‌ ‌getting‌ ‌turned‌ ‌away,‌ ‌several‌ ‌times.‌ ‌
‌
Now‌ ‌I‌ ‌certainly‌ ‌don’t‌ ‌expect‌ ‌everyone‌ ‌to‌ ‌forgive‌ ‌me‌ ‌right‌ ‌away,‌ ‌nor‌ ‌do‌ ‌I‌ ‌expect‌ ‌everyone‌ ‌
to‌ ‌accept‌ ‌anything‌ ‌I‌ ‌say‌ ‌or‌ ‌even‌ ‌listen.‌ ‌But‌ ‌the‌ ‌amount‌ ‌of‌ ‌people‌ ‌absolutely‌ ‌refusing‌ ‌to‌ ‌hear‌ ‌me‌ ‌
out‌ ‌was‌ ‌alarming.‌ ‌It‌ ‌scares‌ ‌me‌ ‌that‌ ‌anyone‌ ‌who‌ ‌gets‌ ‌“cancelled”‌ ‌isn’t‌ ‌even‌ ‌encouraged‌ ‌to‌ ‌get‌ ‌
help‌ ‌for‌ ‌whatever‌ ‌thing‌ ‌they‌ ‌get‌ ‌cancelled‌ ‌for.‌ ‌It’s‌ ‌just‌ ‌endless‌ ‌bullying,‌ ‌spreading‌ ‌false‌ ‌
information,‌ ‌and‌ ‌a‌ ‌moral‌ ‌high‌ ‌ground‌ ‌crusade‌ ‌designed‌ ‌to‌ ‌“purify”‌ ‌a‌ ‌community‌ ‌via‌ ‌ostracization‌ ‌
instead‌ ‌of‌ ‌reform.‌ ‌The‌ ‌issue‌ ‌with‌ ‌“Cancel‌ ‌culture”‌ ‌isn’t‌ ‌that‌ ‌people‌ ‌are‌ ‌being‌ ‌punished,‌ ‌it’s‌ ‌that‌ ‌
they‌ ‌aren’t‌ ‌given‌ ‌the‌ ‌opportunity‌ ‌to‌ ‌change.‌ ‌Not‌ ‌only‌ ‌that,‌ ‌but‌ ‌ostracization‌ ‌leads‌ ‌to‌ ‌creating‌ ‌
insular‌ ‌echo‌ ‌chamber‌ ‌communities‌ ‌of‌ ‌“cancelled”‌ ‌people‌ ‌who‌ ‌only‌ ‌encourage‌ ‌each‌ ‌other‌ ‌not‌ ‌to‌ ‌
listen‌ ‌to‌ ‌anyone‌ ‌else.‌ ‌I‌ ‌am‌ ‌very‌ ‌aware‌ ‌that‌ ‌we‌ ‌don’t‌ ‌want‌ ‌predators‌ ‌and‌ ‌abusers‌ ‌in‌ ‌our‌ ‌
communities,‌ ‌but‌ ‌“cancelling”‌ ‌should‌ ‌be‌ ‌an‌ ‌absolute‌ ‌last‌ ‌resort‌ ‌and‌ ‌it‌ ‌feels‌ ‌like‌ ‌it’s‌ ‌the‌ ‌first‌ ‌thing‌ ‌
we‌ ‌do.‌ ‌‌Two‌ ‌people‌ ‌‌messaged‌ ‌me‌ ‌wanting‌ ‌to‌ ‌talk‌ ‌about‌ ‌it,‌ ‌wanting‌ ‌to‌ ‌help‌ ‌me.‌ ‌Two.‌ ‌Out‌ ‌of‌ ‌the‌ ‌
thousands‌ ‌of‌ ‌people‌ ‌participating‌ ‌in‌ ‌the‌ ‌mission‌ ‌to‌ ‌have‌ ‌me‌ ‌outed,‌ ‌only‌ ‌two‌ ‌actually‌ ‌gave‌ ‌enough‌ ‌
of‌ ‌a‌ ‌shit‌ ‌to‌ ‌poke‌ ‌me‌ ‌and‌ ‌try‌ ‌to‌ ‌change‌ ‌my‌ ‌mind.‌ ‌That‌ ‌is‌ ‌fucking‌ ‌abysmal‌ ‌and‌ ‌honestly,‌ ‌anyone‌ ‌
who‌ ‌claims‌ ‌to‌ ‌be‌ ‌against‌ ‌this‌ ‌should‌ ‌be‌ ‌ashamed.‌ ‌I‌ ‌might‌ ‌not‌ ‌have‌ ‌much‌ ‌room‌ ‌to‌ ‌talk‌ ‌here,‌ ‌but‌ ‌
speaking‌ ‌from‌ ‌experience,‌ ‌I‌ ‌had‌ ‌very‌ ‌little‌ ‌reason‌ ‌to‌ ‌actually‌ ‌write‌ ‌this,‌ ‌and‌ ‌attempt‌ ‌to‌ ‌make‌ ‌
amends‌ ‌because‌ ‌it‌ ‌seemed‌ ‌like‌ ‌no‌ ‌one‌ ‌actually‌ ‌gave‌ ‌two‌ ‌halves‌ ‌of‌ ‌a‌ ‌shit‌ ‌if‌ ‌I‌ ‌did.‌ ‌ ‌
‌
We,‌ ‌as‌ ‌a‌ ‌community,‌ ‌need‌ ‌to‌ ‌make‌ ‌a‌ ‌better‌ ‌effort‌ ‌to‌ ‌make‌ ‌change.‌ ‌Ignoring‌ ‌the‌ ‌problem‌ ‌
doesn’t‌ ‌make‌ ‌it‌ ‌go‌ ‌away.‌ ‌“Pulling‌ ‌your‌ ‌support”‌ ‌doesn’t‌ ‌do‌ ‌anything,‌ ‌there‌ ‌will‌ ‌always‌ ‌be‌ ‌
someone‌ ‌to‌ ‌replace‌ ‌it.‌ ‌To‌ ‌those‌ ‌of‌ ‌you‌ ‌who‌ ‌had‌ ‌the‌ ‌absolute‌ ‌balls‌ ‌to‌ ‌make‌ ‌callout‌ ‌tweets‌ ‌about‌ ‌
me‌ ‌without‌ ‌even‌ ‌bothering‌ ‌to‌ ‌speak‌ ‌to‌ ‌me...again,‌ ‌you‌ ‌should‌ ‌honestly‌ ‌be‌ ‌ashamed.‌ ‌You‌ ‌had‌ ‌
absolutely‌ ‌nothing‌ ‌to‌ ‌do‌ ‌with‌ ‌me‌ ‌wanting‌ ‌to‌ ‌change.‌ ‌Let‌ ‌me‌ ‌speak‌ ‌from‌ ‌experience,‌ ‌as‌ ‌someone‌ ‌
who‌ ‌has‌ ‌been‌ ‌cancelled,‌ ‌spending‌ ‌your‌ ‌time‌ ‌at‌ ‌your‌ ‌computer‌ ‌taking‌ ‌screencaps‌ ‌of‌ ‌people’s‌ ‌
tweets‌ ‌and‌ ‌messages‌ ‌without‌ ‌even‌ ‌bothering‌ ‌to‌ ‌try‌ ‌and‌ ‌change‌ ‌anything‌ ‌does‌ ‌nothing,‌ ‌it‌ ‌only‌ ‌
aids‌ ‌the‌ ‌problem.‌ ‌Do‌ ‌your‌ ‌research,‌ ‌don’t‌ ‌just‌ ‌scream‌ ‌“PEDO‌ ‌BAD”‌ ‌because‌ ‌that‌ ‌isn’t‌ ‌proving‌ ‌
your‌ ‌point,‌ ‌as‌ ‌much‌ ‌as‌ ‌you‌ ‌think‌ ‌it‌ ‌does.‌ ‌Make‌ ‌a‌ ‌better‌ ‌effort‌ ‌to‌ ‌reach‌ ‌out‌ ‌to‌ ‌people,‌ ‌especially‌ ‌if‌ ‌
you‌ ‌claim‌ ‌to‌ ‌be‌ ‌friends.‌ ‌Trust‌ ‌me,‌ ‌I’m‌ ‌much‌ ‌less‌ ‌concerned‌ ‌about‌ ‌the‌ ‌folks‌ ‌who‌ ‌hate‌ ‌me‌ ‌and‌ ‌
more‌ ‌about‌ ‌the‌ ‌ones‌ ‌who‌ ‌care.‌ ‌ ‌
‌
So‌ ‌I‌ ‌don’t‌ ‌end‌ ‌this‌ ‌on‌ ‌a‌ ‌sour‌ ‌note,‌ ‌I’ll‌ ‌repeat‌ ‌that‌ ‌I‌ ‌am‌ ‌apologizing‌ ‌for‌ ‌what‌ ‌I’ve‌ ‌done‌ ‌and‌ ‌
caused.‌ ‌I’ll‌ ‌be‌ ‌separating‌ ‌myself‌ ‌from‌ ‌these‌ ‌communities.‌ ‌I‌ ‌hope‌ ‌that‌ ‌I’ll‌ ‌have‌ ‌a‌ ‌new‌ ‌place‌ ‌to‌ ‌go.‌





Spoiler: Pics of Responses 

















Corn Flakes said:


> Dogsmith seemed like a reasonable fellow. Then he trooned out and started acting all slutty and what do you know there's the cub porn. It's like clockwork.


I haven't seen any images of cub from Dogsmith/Faizenek, so unless there is more, than that's all I have to say.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also, some petty squabbling between KabScorner (not Kabier) and ArtRooDecade over what he said in his alt. account:


Spoiler


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 20, 2020)

Gaymead said:


> I haven't seen any images of cub from Dogsmith/Faizenek, so unless there is more, than that's all I have to say.


Just for clarification: I didn't say Dogsmith was _drawing_ cub. My commentary was about how you often see furries, particularly popular ones, surrendering to their degeneracy, trooning out, and being found consuming cub porn and other deplorable shit.

Dogsmith was a bit of a sore point to me because until relatively recently they seemed like one of the few reasonable ones, or at least they kept it well enough under wraps that a casual look didn't raise any red flags. But then they went all-out on _"I'm a doggie girl, look at how good a puppy I am! uwu"_ and... well, I really shouldn't be disappointed whenever a furry shits the bed like that, but I somehow got blindsided by that one and it left a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## Zelmek (Oct 20, 2020)

Oh look, FA is not only demanding support for a political group relying on terroristic tactics but is encouraging folks to hunt down and report dissenters rather than have any kind of communication with them. Gotta keep that ideological bubble on lockdown huh? Can't just have a porn site.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Oct 20, 2020)

Casey Jaytail said:


> Oh look, FA is not only demanding support for a political group relying on terroristic tactics but is encouraging folks to hunt down and report dissenters rather than have any kind of communication with them. Gotta keep that ideological bubble on lockdown huh? Can't just have a porn site.View attachment 1674308


FA is infamously bad with tickets, you can guarantee that the actual moderation team is not once informed of this rule change, or will not actually do anything related to this rule change.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 20, 2020)

Couldn't even leave comments open just so people could see how many would get deleted.

Such stunning, much brave, .


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Oct 20, 2020)

So a convicted pedophile and his wife were expected to have a baby--

Until she has a miscarriage a week later. 






Archive




Archive

Probably an unpopular opinion with the Furries, but I don't think pedophiles should be allowed to reproduce. I also think that this bitch is probably a pedo too considering she's still with him despite his conviction and the fact that SHE RETWEETED THE PREGNANCY ANNOUNCEMENT ON THEIR JOINT AD ACCOUNT



Archive (NSFL)

She didn't like being told that this life choice was an extremely horrible one though



Archive

Thank fuck though, the baby died. I don't even like saying that but considering the circumstances, death was mercy on this poor soul.







Archive

People apparently thought she made this whole story up for sympathy (which I could see tbh) but she posted her lab results.






She whines about not getting a break when the answer is as simple as not being engaged to a nonce, not having a child with said nonce, and getting off social media.


----------



## Jolly Copulation (Oct 20, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> So a convicted pedophile and his wife were expected to have a baby--
> 
> Until she has a miscarriage a week later.
> View attachment 1674463
> ...


That's fucked up. Sounds like papa bad-touch figured if he isn't legally allowed to be within 10 miles of his next abuse victims, create one that is 'yours' and can't get away or speak for themselves. I'm absolutely depressed this self-proclaimed 'loving mother' would put her child at the mercy of that sick, sick man. Yeah, I bet he's real torn up over the loss of his cocksleeve. Fuck that hoe. Zero sympathy for anyone but the unborn infant because she's allowing herself to be used as an enabler to reach victims. This is Gabe and Deb all over again.


----------



## Cool Spot (Oct 20, 2020)

Honestly, the baby is better off being dead than growing up with a batshit furry mom and a nonce furry dad.


----------



## palmtreesalad (Oct 20, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> So a convicted pedophile and his wife were expected to have a baby--
> 
> Until she has a miscarriage a week later.
> View attachment 1674463
> ...



Can a registered sex offender even be in the same house let alone have rights over their own children? I agree, that baby is better off not being brought into these people's lives.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Oct 20, 2020)

palmtreesalad said:


> Can a registered sex offender even be in the same house let alone have rights over their own children? I agree, that baby is better off not being brought into these people's lives.


Honestly, good question. No clue tbh


----------



## Thistle (Oct 20, 2020)

Cable said:


> FA is infamously bad with tickets, you can guarantee that the actual moderation team is not once informed of this rule change, or will not actually do anything related to this rule change.


Let alone that they went from banning just "muh hate groups" to banning all mention of nyatzi. 

It's like they're in a perpetual internal political struggle.


----------



## Zelmek (Oct 20, 2020)

I remember there was this one guy from there or IB who had an absolute fit over his paywalled weight-gain comic getting leaked on u18chan.


			https://en.wikifur.com/w/images/thumb/6/6d/Valkyria02.png/800px-Valkyria02.png
		

Think it was this guy.


			https://inkbunny.net/Catastrophecomics
		

Could be wrong though. Think the gallery got nuked.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 20, 2020)

Casey Jaytail said:


> I remember there was this one guy from there or IB who had an absolute fit over his paywalled weight-gain comic getting leaked on u18chan.
> 
> 
> https://en.wikifur.com/w/images/thumb/6/6d/Valkyria02.png/800px-Valkyria02.png
> ...


Dude... Thats FAF. Dude got BFTO'd over something a few years back. He moved some of their 'free' content to Deviantart then changed names.






						Userpage of faf -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				






			https://www.deviantart.com/fafcomics2


----------



## Orc Girls Make Due (Oct 20, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Honestly, good question. No clue tbh


Yes*

*The stipulation being if the children themselves show no sign of abuse, and the mother has not divorced or the courts deemed them unable the have parental rights? They're fine.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Oct 20, 2020)

Orc Girls Make Due said:


> Yes*
> 
> *The stipulation being if the children themselves show no sign of abuse, and the mother has not divorced or the courts deemed them unable the have parental rights? They're fine.


Legalize castration


----------



## Orc Girls Make Due (Oct 20, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Legalize castration


Agreed. Note, the only reason I know this shit is because I have stupid distant family. 

Furthermore, this may not be all states (I hope to god it's not standard in all states.)


----------



## Ponchik (Oct 20, 2020)

Casey Jaytail said:


> Oh look, FA is not only demanding support for a political group relying on terroristic tactics but is encouraging folks to hunt down and report dissenters rather than have any kind of communication with them. Gotta keep that ideological bubble on lockdown huh? Can't just have a porn site.View attachment 1674308


lol dragoneer fucks kids





Corn Flakes said:


> Couldn't even leave comments open just so people could see how many would get deleted.
> 
> Such stunning, much brave, .


all of the announcement posts from the fender account have comments disabled because dragoneer's a pussy ass motherfucker


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Oct 20, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> So a convicted pedophile and his wife were expected to have a baby--
> 
> Until she has a miscarriage a week later.
> View attachment 1674463
> ...


Oh, THIS is what you were talking about. I didn't follow the conversation we had elsewhere all that well.

100% agree that the miscarriage is the best result for the kid that almost was. Kinda feels like God looked down and went, "Whoa, wait. Let's spare the child a lifetime of being molested and abused... this time."


Jolly Copulation said:


> That's fucked up. Sounds like papa bad-touch figured if he isn't legally allowed to be within 10 miles of his next abuse victims, create one that is 'yours' and can't get away or speak for themselves. I'm absolutely depressed this self-proclaimed 'loving mother' would put her child at the mercy of that sick, sick man. Yeah, I bet he's real torn up over the loss of his cocksleeve. Fuck that hoe. Zero sympathy for anyone but the unborn infant because she's allowing herself to be used as an enabler to reach victims. This is Gabe and Deb all over again.


I used to read Cracked years ago and to just give the short-response... Yeah, some pedophiles just use "create your own" as a method to find a victim.



Spoiler: Cracked Link and paraphrased short-version of the article






			https://www.cracked.com/personal-experiences-1760-5-things-i-learned-infiltrating-deep-web-child-molesters.html
		


I really can't give enough warning on that horror-show of an article, but to paraphrase what I remember from it the female moderator of a child-porn forum found and married a fellow-pedophile within something like 3 months and got knocked up basically right away, because they wanted to abuse the child together.

For them, there is no such thing as "cruel and unusual punishment", because their crimes are cruel and unusual already.


----------



## Rat Lord (Oct 20, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> So a convicted pedophile and his wife were expected to have a baby--
> 
> Until she has a miscarriage a week later.
> View attachment 1674463
> ...


I was gonna post this like 2 weeks ago but forgot entirely, thank you CYB for having a larger attention span than my rotting pea brain


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Oct 20, 2020)

Rat Lord said:


> I was gonna post this like 2 weeks ago but forgot entirely, thank you CYB for having a larger attention span than my rotting pea brain


Eh, dw about small attention spans. If I didn't write shit down, I'd never be able to remember fucking anything


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Oct 20, 2020)

Rat Lord said:


> I was gonna post this like 2 weeks ago but forgot entirely, thank you CYB for having a larger attention span than my rotting pea brain


Apparently their way of coping is to make porn and still let the dog, who jumped on her belly and saved the kid from a lifetime of suffering, hang around them as they do so.



			https://twitter.com/KiwiAndLunaAD/status/1318013776852115456
		







Edit: Fuck, I still feel bad for her, though. I'm being harsh about it, and I'm saying "that dog saved the kid from a lifetime of suffering", but that's just a jaded cynical coat I'm putting on, I still got a whole pile of empathy for the dumb pedophile-fucking idiot.


----------



## Lion (Oct 21, 2020)

that’s so attractive looking. hard to imagine why her boyfriend decided to look at kiddie porn.


----------



## icekitsune777 (Oct 21, 2020)

Ehndgren said:


> wait isnt superninfendo also cubtale on inkbunny? the style is spot fuckin on


i wouldn't doubt it. she is a very shady person. especially when she has some NSFW content that involves her and her boyfriend in a younger age banging in diapers...no amount of bleach can remove such horrid images.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Oct 21, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> So a convicted pedophile and his wife were expected to have a baby--
> 
> Until she has a miscarriage a week later.
> View attachment 1674463
> ...


oh jesus christ. I don't doubt she knew what was going on and was anticipating raising a child to be a "fuck slave" or something like that (like Ian Watkins but furry and also related to you). They probably would have made homebrew CP to sell and she would have been the camerawoman. Shacking up with an unconvicted pedo is one thing, but this screams as much about her as it does about him.


----------



## DemDer (Oct 23, 2020)

I'm not sure where this guy went, he was some pink husky fursuiter named Koiniku (or something). He created a ton of fursuit porn over 10 years ago and often slept around at conventions like FCN.
The Noblewolf fucksuit he uses in his videos was worn at conventions where anyone, including kids, could interact with him.

At some point, this guy tried to redeem himself for his sexual track record on FA by announcing to everyone that he has become religious to purify himself from being a cock slut.
He started uploaded religious photos of his fursuit accepting god, but this didn't last long and he quickly fell back into creating more suit porn.

The hyena guy fucking him in the spoiler image is also a popular slut from FCN and MFF that would fuck fags like Koiniku(?) regularly.

Others who knew of this guy's fuckery were Rei Meerkat (https://tw.tinf.io/reimeerkat) and Stormy the Cat (https://tw.tinf.io/thatfrenchcat) who were friends of both guys in the photo. They were known for organizing and fucking in rooms or a van in parking lots at cons while secretly recording on hidden cameras.

Stormy the Cat was recorded having sex in the van with several other fursuiters cheating on their own partners, and then blackmailed later.

My apologies if this was already brought up somewhere else on the site, I gave it my best search.



Spoiler: Pink Husky



A couple of his videos which still remain on the net because of re-uploading:
https://www.pornhub.com/view_video.php?viewkey=ph5593901c59bd6
https://www.pornhub.com/view_video.php?viewkey=ph55938e556c6f1


----------



## Zelmek (Oct 23, 2020)

Dunno if this is old news or whatever but I just found out that if ya have a pic of someone's art favorited on FA and they lock their gallery down as private, you can still access everything in it by clicking the pic in the favorites tab and then just clicking the next/previous pic listings the site pulls from their gallery and previews below the loaded page. Clicking the view-gallery link doesn't work but you can kinda scroll through it 3-6 pics at a time.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Oct 23, 2020)

Casey Jaytail said:


> Dunno if this is old news or whatever but I just found out that if ya have a pic of someone's art favorited on FA and they lock their gallery down as private, you can still access everything in it by clicking the pic in the favorites tab and then just clicking the next/previous pic listings the site pulls from their gallery and previews below the loaded page. Clicking the view-gallery link doesn't work but you can kinda scroll through it 3-6 pics at a time.


that used to be how you could access the artist's entire gallery prior to them updating the site to only access the gallery provided you have access to any piece in particular.


----------



## Zelmek (Oct 23, 2020)

Cable said:


> that used to be how you could access the artist's entire gallery prior to them updating the site to only access the gallery provided you have access to any piece in particular.


So basically, all ya need is a bot to fave a pic from every artist.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 23, 2020)

DemDer said:


> I'm not sure where this guy went, he was some pink husky fursuiter named Koiniku (or something). He created a ton of fursuit porn over 10 years ago and often slept around at conventions like FCN.
> The Noblewolf fucksuit he uses in his videos was worn at conventions where anyone, including kids, could interact with him.
> 
> At some point, this guy tried to redeem himself for his sexual track record on FA by announcing to everyone that he has become religious to purify himself from being a cock slut.
> ...


Koinu-kun.

Didn't realize he was still around, thought he had sold the suit.


----------



## DemDer (Oct 23, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Koinu-kun.
> 
> Didn't realize he was still around, thought he had sold the suit.


Nice, that's the one. Apparently his new account is steeldayena
He also removed his newest Twitter account (found in FA comments)
"Old" FA
Tumblr (I didn't feel like making a Tumblr account to go see this one)

I wasn't sure if he was still up to anything, but he is



Spoiler: recently using his "old" account











Spoiler: here's his current hyena suit











Spoiler: and here's him at AnthrOhio in 2019



Notice the pants on his suit in every picture he's in?









Spoiler: his face



so hansom


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 23, 2020)

DemDer said:


> Nice, that's the one. Apparently his new account is steeldayena
> He also removed his newest Twitter account (found in FA comments)
> "Old" FA
> Tumblr (I didn't feel like making a Tumblr account to go see this one)
> ...


Something intensely funny to me about a guy like that having a cotton-candy pink husky suit based on a femboy character IIRC

The hyena suit is probably vastly more apropos for him, though still jarringly cutesy compared to, well, him.  Though something about that pic... could have sworn the Koinu-kun suiter of old was different.  Kind of wonder if pictured guy was the SECOND owner? Maybe he just changed up his appearance, trying to decide if the piercings are consistent with the last pic I remember seeing of the suiter?


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 23, 2020)

Cable said:


> that used to be how you could access the artist's entire gallery prior to them updating the site to only access the gallery provided you have access to any piece in particular.


Also, if you know the address of a piece, you ca not only access the piece but also th entire gallery because the page of the piece has a link to the next three and previous three pieces chronologically speaking. However, this only works if the owner _disabled_ access to the _contents_, not _deactivated_ the whole _account_.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Oct 23, 2020)

DemDer said:


> I'm not sure where this guy went, he was some pink husky fursuiter named Koiniku (or something). He created a ton of fursuit porn over 10 years ago and often slept around at conventions like FCN.
> The Noblewolf fucksuit he uses in his videos was worn at conventions where anyone, including kids, could interact with him.
> 
> At some point, this guy tried to redeem himself for his sexual track record on FA by announcing to everyone that he has become religious to purify himself from being a cock slut.
> ...


I'm pretty certain that is Steel in the husky suit and the one wearing the yeen suit is a girl. I watch videos for research purposes.


----------



## DemDer (Oct 23, 2020)

Absurd said:


> I'm pretty certain that is Steel in the husky suit and the one wearing the yeen suit is a girl. I watch videos for research purposes.


Oh, I wasn't quite certain who was in the hyena suit.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 24, 2020)

Casey Jaytail said:


> So basically, all ya need is a bot to fave a pic from every artist.


Most of FA gets archived and made available on a tor hidden service for popufur.com


----------



## DemDer (Oct 24, 2020)

Here's a few more:

Adrian Solomon Keating / Marybeth Solomon Keating / IndraPyre / Vigoroth is a girl who started transforming into a man back in 2014 in order to win the love interest of someone named Nick / Price / CatchCombo / Prescott / Aviv

Adrian: Facebook / Instagram / Patreon / Twitter / FA / DA / ToyHouse / Carrd.co / CuriousCat / NSFL Twitter
Nick: Twitter / FA / CuriousCat / Telegram / Carrd.co (can't find his last name)
Serene Wyatt: Twitter / Tumblr / YouTube / DA 1 / DA 2 / DA 3 / Patreon / Personal Site / Blogger / Ellie the Wienerdog / There's another Twitter but I've lost the name

Adrian has a long history of being a confused dyke who has a perpetual 13-year-old furry's perspective on life. She wanted prove that she could make Nick like her by becoming a man rather than having him like her for herself, but all she has done is become a gender dysphoric abomination because he won't support her as a woman. Adrian started with a job as a TSA at an airport, but quickly lost that around the time she started to transition in 2014 right after she met Nick. She now works as a dog groomer and petty furry artist (kind of like every other furry.)

Basically, Nick doesn't give a shit about Adrian who he is in a relationship with. He loves men, dicks, musk, muscles, greasers, leather jackets and "hair pomps." Nick still drags Adrian along wherever he goes while he daydreams about a massive, hairy man blowing cigar smoke in his face and/or farting/burping. Go figure Adrian transformed from a blonde girl into some egg creature for her most perfect oh-so-sexy manly man. Nick claims his aversion to women is because his previous girlfriend used him for sex, so he fixed that problem by getting on the grease train to sweaty freedom. If you have a look into both of their CuriousCat accounts, you can see what I mean.

Before Adrian met Nick, she drew an underage child rape furry comic with another artist named Serene Wyatt featuring characters named "Maddy" and "Konky", but there was a series of blackmails and angry PMs before the entire thing was removed after being re-posted a couple times. I don't have any receipts for this information, it comes from a really long time ago.

Serene Wyatt appears to be nice on the outside, but she's an evil bitch on the inside. Other than her boring "cool-girl" attitude and manipulative habits, the most I can say about her is the comic she wrote with Adrian. Right now, Serene (the child rape artist) makes children's books under the title "Ellie the Wienerdog" (it's on Amazon) and uses her "ShantyLand" Patreon to trickle in pennies for almost zero content.



Spoiler: Adrian / Nick



Adrian on the left, Nick on the right sporting his *god-like* hair-pomp 





















Spoiler: Serene Wyatt



"then"




"now"




(that's not her dog)


----------



## Cryogonal (Oct 26, 2020)

Furry artist draws some dog in a confederate flag bikini without knowing what the confederate flag is, aussiefag gets huffy when the artist does not care.

Archive.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 26, 2020)

Cryogonal said:


> Furry artist draws some dog in a confederate flag bikini without knowing what the confederate flag is, aussiefag gets huffy when the artist does not care.
> 
> Archive.


Good on the artist for not listening to the sperging.

Speaking of which, the replies are funny as hell.


----------



## Cryogonal (Oct 26, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Good on the artist for not listening to the sperging.
> 
> Speaking of which, the replies are funny as hell.


I dunno why I didn't think to archive the original tweet. Thank you.


----------



## Rat Lord (Oct 26, 2020)

Even though I'm not personally a fan of the flag, holy fucking shit furries getting assmad over a bikini is hilarious.


----------



## Ledian (Oct 26, 2020)

Oh no, a flag. The horror. I can feel my body morphing into a slaveholder and suddenly owning land in South Carolina.

I can never get why people flip out on flags. It's a fucking flag, it's not going to jump out at you and strangle you to death or forcibly convert you into a Southerner.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 26, 2020)

Ledian said:


> Oh no, a flag. The horror. I can feel my body morphing into a slaveholder and suddenly owning land in South Carolina.
> 
> I can never get why people flip out on flags. It's a fucking flag, it's not going to jump out at you and strangle you to death or forcibly convert you into a Southerner.


I bought a rebel flag recently and the moment I took it out of the box I started having weird urges to fuck relatives, drive big pickup trucks, drink shine and yell "THE SOUTH WILL RISE AGAIN"


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 26, 2020)

I noticed there was a single sped among the replies, trying his darndest to push the "This artist is a racist" narrative.

I have taken the liberty of archiving his pages, because anyone who spergs this hard about politics while drawing this kind of art makes for an interesting topic.



Spoiler



Furaffinity
DeviantArt
Patreon Posts (Courtesy of Yiff.Party)
Tumblr
Main Twitter
Some weird ass deflation alt account
Weasyl
Reddit


Spoiler: Hentai Foundry






			https://www.hentai-foundry.com/user/borisalien/profile


----------



## JethroTullamore (Oct 26, 2020)

Stuff like this makes me wish Magnus Diridian was still around with his Rebel Flag fursuit and Trump sign just to see people reactions.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Oct 26, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> I noticed there was a single sped among the replies, trying his darndest to push the "This artist is a racist" narrative.
> 
> I have taken the liberty of archiving his pages, because anyone who spergs this hard about politics while drawing this kind of art makes for an interesting topic.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, I think we got an actual autistic. Fucking hyper breast and art that looks like it was done in MS Paint or some other browser based art software.


----------



## Kane Lives (Oct 27, 2020)

Ledian said:


> Oh no, a flag. The horror. I can feel my body morphing into a slaveholder and suddenly owning land in South Carolina.
> 
> I can never get why people flip out on flags. It's a fucking flag, it's not going to jump out at you and strangle you to death or forcibly convert you into a Southerner.


It's a furry/tumblr thing, I noticed. They're way more concerned about symbols than the actual acts. It's not uncommon to see these fellows (yes, even the saner ones) wax poetic about how bad cultural appropriation and nazi symbols are but the second you bring up the fact that volunteering at a shelter might be a good way to help people that they all skedaddle back to "muh ACAB/capitalist/poor". 

Must be all that social media rotting their brains.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Oct 27, 2020)

Kane Lives said:


> It's a furry/tumblr thing, I noticed. They're way more concerned about symbols than the actual acts. It's not uncommon to see these fellows (yes, even the saner ones) wax poetic about how bad cultural appropriation and nazi symbols are but the second you bring up the fact that volunteering at a shelter might be a good way to help people that they all skedaddle back to "muh ACAB/capitalist/poor".
> 
> Must be all that social media rotting their brains.



I ran into one of those types on Facebook awhile back.  He accused me of being a racist, and even went so far as to screenshot my posts and send them to my employer (or at least threaten to do so, which I told him to feel free so they could get a good laugh at him) because I dared to claim that rioting and looting wasn't doing their movement any favors.  I found his Twitter, and it was chock full of BLM/ACAB sperging.  Someone asked him if he was going to protest as well, and he used social anxiety and being shy as an excuse for literally never leaving the house, let alone protesting.

Dude also specifically states on his Twitter profile that he's zoo-positive, but other than a claim that the meat industry is far more evil than some guy who just wants to give the family dog the stiff one-eye, I couldn't find anything else that addressed the subject.


----------



## Big Bang (Oct 27, 2020)

Cryogonal said:


> Furry artist draws some dog in a confederate flag bikini without knowing what the confederate flag is, aussiefag gets huffy when the artist does not care.
> 
> Archive.


Little tidbit: The owner of those three characters, Jeremy Bernal (owner of SexyFur), had the username evilartnazi on FA for over a decade. He's also Jewish. He'd probably get a laugh out of this shit.


----------



## Loona (Oct 27, 2020)

Cryogonal said:


> Furry artist draws some dog in a confederate flag bikini without knowing what the confederate flag is, aussiefag gets huffy when the artist does not care.
> 
> Archive.


Pretty funny how the comments on e621 are way different from Twitter.






archive


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 27, 2020)

00000 said:


> Pretty funny how the comments on e621 are way different from Twitter.
> View attachment 1689894
> View attachment 1689895
> archive


Furries go to twitter for politics and virtue signaling. They go to e621 for the tits and the dicks. Often on the same character.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 27, 2020)

00000 said:


> Pretty funny how the comments on e621 are way different from Twitter.
> View attachment 1689894
> View attachment 1689895
> archive





Corn Flakes said:


> Furries go to twitter for politics and virtue signaling. They go to e621 for the tits and the dicks. Often on the same character.



That and Millcore or NotMeNotYou will get a banhammer boner if things get rude or disrespectful.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 28, 2020)

NMNY is one of those necessary evils that keeps the comment section from getting autistic as shit.


----------



## Jolly Copulation (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm not a big fan of Mill or NMNY, but they are pretty consistent in their bans and rule enforcement. Anytime I see a blocked user I snoop through their feedbacks out of morbid curiosity and it's warranted 90% of the time. Some of the creepy TMI and butthurt comments are comedy gold.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 28, 2020)

Jolly Copulation said:


> I'm not a big fan of Mill or NMNY, but they are pretty consistent in their bans and rule enforcement. Anytime I see a blocked user I snoop through their feedbacks out of morbid curiosity and it's warranted 90% of the time. Some of the creepy TMI and butthurt comments are comedy gold.



At least they're mostly consistent, and often justified based on the rules of the site.


----------



## Neko GF (Oct 28, 2020)

Sparx is back: 



https://twitter.com/BVDGRRL/status/1321503158644846592 (Archive)


----------



## Thistle (Oct 28, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> Sparx is back:
> View attachment 1692348
> https://tw.tinf.io/BVDGRRL/status/1321503158644846592 (Archive)


_Fuck off cunt!_

Seriously though, talk about an addict. always coming back for more lol.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 28, 2020)

Not again.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Oct 28, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> Sparx is back:
> View attachment 1692348
> https://tw.tinf.io/BVDGRRL/status/1321503158644846592 (Archive)


Pretty sure ban evasion is worth a ban.


----------



## Mikoyan (Oct 28, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Not again.



The best chuckle was _sirfox _of all people jumping in with the history lesson.


----------



## ravensboy (Oct 28, 2020)

"sparkledogs" and "emo" type shit is coming back in the furry fandom from an annoying group of 20 somethings that "long for the days of MCR and DCFC" 

can't wait for the retarded bullshit that comes from this


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 29, 2020)

ravensboy said:


> "sparkledogs" and "emo" type shit is coming back in the furry fandom from an annoying group of 20 somethings that "long for the days of MCR and DCFC"
> 
> can't wait for the retarded bullshit that comes from this


MCR? DCFC? What the fuck are you on about?


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Oct 29, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> MCR? DCFC? What the fuck are you on about?


The idiot's talking about shitty Emo bands from the 2000's. I have no clue what the fuck they're on about with sparkledogs only just coming back. Bright garnish furries have been in the scene for years and have persisted since the 2000's.


----------



## Rat Lord (Oct 29, 2020)

GayDemiBoy said:


> The idiot's talking about shitty Emo bands from the 2000's. I have no clue what the fuck they're on about with sparkledogs only just coming back. Bright garnish furries have been in the scene for years and have persisted since the 2000's.


I think they mean the very specific niche of sparkledogs. You know, the emo/scene poofy hair shits with a thousand accessories, fishnets/striped stockings, tattoos, and a tragic backstory slapped on.


----------



## Rukario (Oct 29, 2020)

GayDemiBoy said:


> The idiot's talking about shitty Emo bands from the 2000's. I have no clue what the fuck they're on about with sparkledogs only just coming back. Bright garnish furries have been in the scene for years and have persisted since the 2000's.


MCR = My Chemical Romance, who were going to hold a comeback tour this year until COVID made its debut. Whenever someone mentions Emo, they almost certainly mean MCR or Fall Out Boy.
DCFC = Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## Neko GF (Oct 29, 2020)

Update on Ketu: 




https://twitter.com/FoxWithGuitar/status/1321906077542150144 (Archive)


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 29, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> Update on Ketu:
> View attachment 1694536
> https://tw.tinf.io/FoxWithGuitar/status/1321906077542150144 (Archive)


Took them long enough.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 29, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> Update on Ketu:
> View attachment 1694536
> https://tw.tinf.io/FoxWithGuitar/status/1321906077542150144 (Archive)


I completely forgot about him. Neat.


----------



## Big Bang (Oct 29, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> Update on Ketu:
> View attachment 1694536
> https://tw.tinf.io/FoxWithGuitar/status/1321906077542150144 (Archive)


I'm confused as to why they have been kicked out. On October 28th, they said their parents were helping to pay for a replacement PC. Why the sudden change?


----------



## JethroTullamore (Oct 29, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> I'm confused as to why they have been kicked out. On October 28th, they said their parents were helping to pay for a replacement PC. Why the sudden change?


They realized their mistake?


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Oct 29, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> I'm confused as to why they have been kicked out. On October 28th, they said their parents were helping to pay for a replacement PC. Why the sudden change?



Either they lied, are lying, or did something so vile that not even their parents want them around anymore.

Or all three.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Oct 29, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> I'm confused as to why they have been kicked out. On October 28th, they said their parents were helping to pay for a replacement PC. Why the sudden change?


12 hours later, no less?

Here's my guess: Ketu has some kind of grift-beg link in her twitter and saw a sudden drop or even a withdrawal of donations after saying her parents were going to pay for her new computer.

Or maybe it's this.







			https://archive.vn/5Lrzm


----------



## Jolyne THICCujoh (Oct 29, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> Update on Ketu:
> View attachment 1694536
> https://tw.tinf.io/FoxWithGuitar/status/1321906077542150144 (Archive)


Bloo bloo, now they have to fend for themselves like an adult.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 29, 2020)

Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> Update on Ketu:
> View attachment 1694536
> https://tw.tinf.io/FoxWithGuitar/status/1321906077542150144 (Archive)


Get fucked. Welcome to the real world haha!


Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> 12 hours later, no less?
> 
> Here's my guess: Ketu has some kind of grift-beg link in her twitter and saw a sudden drop or even a withdrawal of donations after saying her parents were going to pay for her new computer.
> 
> ...


wait, is 'she' going into the final stage of transition so soon? (suicide)


----------



## nanny911 (Oct 29, 2020)

We did it, gamers!


----------



## Ghost Boy (Oct 30, 2020)

In other news, Tiny Toons is coming back and guess whos excited?!



Spoiler












Yup, it's 0r0.


----------



## Rat Lord (Oct 30, 2020)

Ghost Boy said:


> In other news, Tiny Toons is coming back and guess whos excited?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel I just watched them suffer a stroke


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Oct 30, 2020)

Ghost Boy said:


> In other news, Tiny Toons is coming back and guess whos excited?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Loonaversity"?

Guess he'll have to come up with an excuse to keep drawing Buster as a minor.

They should have gone with "Tiny Toonaversity"


----------



## Toolbox (Oct 30, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> "Loonaversity"?
> 
> Guess he'll have to come up with an excuse to keep drawing Buster as a minor.
> 
> They should have gone with "Tiny Toonaversity"


Tiny Trooniversity is better for current year.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Oct 30, 2020)

Toolbox said:


> Tiny Trooniversity is better for current year.


“We’re tiny, we’re toony, we’re all a little troony, and in this car-toony we’ll chop off your pee-pee!”

I’ll see myself out.


----------



## round robin (Oct 30, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> 12 hours later, no less?
> 
> Here's my guess: Ketu has some kind of grift-beg link in her twitter and saw a sudden drop or even a withdrawal of donations after saying her parents were going to pay for her new computer.
> 
> ...


Do a flip, dude!


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Oct 30, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> “We’re tiny, we’re toony, we’re all a little troony, and in this car-toony we’ll chop off your pee-pee!”
> 
> I’ll see myself out.


Your post wasn't rejected? Expect the unexpected.
On Kiwi Farms Adventures, shit's about to start!


----------



## DamageJoy (Oct 31, 2020)

Ghost Boy said:


> In other news, Tiny Toons is coming back and guess whos excited?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh, must they make forgettable reboots for all the old shows? So baby loney tunes reboot when? These people would certainly like that.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Oct 31, 2020)

DamageJoy said:


> Ugh, must they make forgettable reboots for all the old shows? So baby loney tunes reboot when? These people would certainly like that.


This ones going to be good, though.

They’re all coming together for Bug’s funeral, after he was stabbed to death downtown while cross-dressing.

Over the course of the show, we find out that Plucky is hooked on smack, Babs was killed in a hit and run, Buster has a useless art degree and is now working at a hotel, and Hampton is gay with a very nice boyfriend.

It all comes to a head when Plucky OD’s in the gymnasium bathroom just before Bugs is laid to rest, Calamity (now an EMT) showing up just in time to save him.

Life is tough in Toon Town 

(Brought to you by Raplh Bakshi)


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 2, 2020)

> REQUEST: A write-up on Pyrocynical and his furry inflation vore rp shit.


Excuse me what the actual fuck.


----------



## Neko GF (Nov 2, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Excuse me what the actual fuck.


Pyrocynical got a grooming accusation a couple of days ago:






https://twitter.com/IIovebird/status/1321798971275251712 (Archive)


Spoiler: NSFW


















https://imgur.com/a/3Cu7u0S (Archive)


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 2, 2020)

Neko GF said:


> Pyrocynical got a grooming accusation a couple of days ago:
> View attachment 1701641View attachment 1701644
> https://twitter.com/IIovebird/status/1321798971275251712 (Archive)
> 
> ...


I look forward to the new thread.


----------



## Santiagothrumachifacku (Nov 2, 2020)

Neko GF said:


> Pyrocynical got a grooming accusation a couple of days ago:
> View attachment 1701641View attachment 1701644
> https://twitter.com/IIovebird/status/1321798971275251712 (Archive)
> 
> ...


Holy shit hahaha, what do you guys think ;  does this look legit? Didn't know Pyro was such a degenerate...


----------



## Professional Lurker (Nov 2, 2020)

Neko GF said:


> Pyrocynical got a grooming accusation a couple of days ago:
> View attachment 1701641View attachment 1701644
> https://twitter.com/IIovebird/status/1321798971275251712 (Archive)
> 
> ...


>1312 in username
>pride flag in username
>trigger warning

I give it an 80 or 90% chance it's fake tbh


----------



## Spoonomancer (Nov 2, 2020)

my question is that will his thread land in Internet Famous or Animal Control?


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Nov 2, 2020)

Cable said:


> my question is that will his thread land in Internet Famous or Animal Control?



Given that SonicFox would probably qualify as Internet Famous and has a thread here, I'd say it'd be appropriate for AC if there's enough smoke to warrant a thread.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Nov 2, 2020)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> Given that SonicFox would probably qualify as Internet Famous and has a thread here, I'd say it'd be appropriate for AC if there's enough smoke to warrant a thread.


the difference between SonicFox is that he is actively a furry, while Pyrocynical barely makes reference to anything furry related.


----------



## Neko GF (Nov 2, 2020)

Cable said:


> my question is that will his thread land in Internet Famous or Animal Control?





Cable said:


> the difference between SonicFox is that he is actively a furry, while Pyrocynical barely makes reference to anything furry related.


The general nature of the accusation is largely based in furry shit, but as you said, Pyro rarely references furry culture to the extent that someone like SonicFox does. 

I think it should be a similar thread to the H3H3 vs Keemstar feud or the Ethan Raph vs PPP thread.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Nov 2, 2020)

Cable said:


> the difference between SonicFox is that he is actively a furry, while Pyrocynical barely makes reference to anything furry related.


I took that into consideration as well, and while true, I think it's fair to say that Pyro is a closet furry at the very least.  He may have distanced himself from the fandom since he got more well-known, but what he's being accused of is strictly furry degeneracy.


----------



## Opposite Time Nomad (Nov 2, 2020)

I have a strong feeling its fake, however I think it'd be best of we wait and see how much is true before really jumping to conclusions. 

I am tired of people jumping the gun on cancel culture and finding out that there's more to the story and someone's life had been ruined because of the accusations.


----------



## Deus Ex Macarena (Nov 2, 2020)

The Delete User part of the DMs makes it difficult to determine whether it actually is Pyrocynical or not.

I feel like there needs to be more proof before I believe the grooming part. The Furry shit I couldn't care less about since he's not ramming it down people's throats every five seconds, plus he's been using a furry avatar for the past couple of years so it's not really a surprise.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Nov 2, 2020)

The more I read, the less believable this gets.  Several people are popping up claiming they know Pyro sent people similar furry NSFW content in the past, and everytime one of them is asked for proof, they either come up with something questionable at best, or disappear.


----------



## Cryogonal (Nov 2, 2020)

Neko GF said:


> Pyrocynical got a grooming accusation a couple of days ago:
> View attachment 1701641View attachment 1701644
> https://twitter.com/IIovebird/status/1321798971275251712 (Archive)
> 
> ...


NFKRZ was better, anyway.


----------



## omori (Nov 2, 2020)

I call massive bs. There’s people that love rping as popular individuals, this person more than likely fell for some larp account and was biting at the bit to cancel some big name for extra points. Fat and inflation weirdos never shut up about their fetish and as others have said Pyro rarely talks about furry shit.


----------



## Rat Lord (Nov 3, 2020)

I have major doubt that is actually Pyro. You'd think if he was a massive fat fetishist, someone he knows would have aired out that juicy dirty laundry already.


----------



## Pizdec (Nov 3, 2020)

https://twitter.com/idair1/status/1323699228384940032?s=19
		

 (A)

Here's your daily dose of furry drama!


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Nov 3, 2020)

Rat Lord said:


> I have major doubt that is actually Pyro. You'd think if he was a massive fat fetishist, someone he knows would have aired out that juicy dirty laundry already.


The weaponized autism seems to suggest otherwise, and that he's always been low-key furry and low-key a fat-fetishist.



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/pyrocynical-niall-comas.78753/


----------



## DamageJoy (Nov 4, 2020)

Opposite Time Nomad said:


> I have a strong feeling its fake, however I think it'd be best of we wait and see how much is true before really jumping to conclusions.
> 
> I am tired of people jumping the gun on cancel culture and finding out that there's more to the story and someone's life had been ruined because of the accusations.


Yes, accusing people of crimes or big moral wrongdoings should have evidence first. It's too easy to abuse the one second memory of the internet where you can tell a lie/hoax ruin somebody and they never recover because people already marked the guy as a bad guy.


----------



## Rat Lord (Nov 5, 2020)

Rat Lord said:


> I have major doubt that is actually Pyro. You'd think if he was a massive fat fetishist, someone he knows would have aired out that juicy dirty laundry already.


I fucking eat my own statement and gracefully take the L on this one.


----------



## Silberpfote87 (Nov 5, 2020)

Vault said:


> Has anyone ever seen Kaleomeow/Knuddeldrachi? Last year he was posting around self-dox of himself, but showing it with other random peoples fursona pictures to make it out he was doxing other people, then spamming said links to these images in peoples shoutboxes on FA. In some of those images he put literal CP photos with them onto sites like ImgRide and Imgur. He went quiet for a long while.
> 
> Dude seems to have recently started posting the same shit again. No cp this time thankfully, but another random fur being linked instead.


archive.md ist full with his pics, incl creepy pasta.
you only need the keywords to find it.


----------



## Vault (Nov 5, 2020)

Silberpfote87 said:


> archive.md ist full with his pics, incl creepy pasta.
> you only need the keywords to find it.


You're one of the folk whose character he stole, right? Dude is fucking wild. The fact he gets away with openly posting CP along with his photos, urgh.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 5, 2020)

Sperg dragon gets exposed to covid, blames the fear and possible infection on DRUMPF.







			https://archive.vn/7yTKU


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 5, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Sperg dragon gets exposed to covid, blames the fear and possible infection on DRUMPF.
> 
> View attachment 1709974
> 
> ...





			https://archive.vn/y10vD
		


Not even surprising.

EDIT:


Oh this just gets funnier.


----------



## Claude Speed (Nov 5, 2020)

Anyone here knows what happened to that guy "MushyMutt"? I know he was a big drama sperger back in the day, but sadly after his break-up with SilverDeni, I lost any track of him.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 5, 2020)

ClaudeSpeed said:


> Anyone here knows what happened to that guy "MushyMutt"? I know he was a big drama sperger back in the day, but sadly after his break-up with SilverDeni, I lost any track of him.


Reference:


			https://archive.vn/dW1OF
		



			https://twitter.com/ALEXY333/status/945903429892919296
		


Apparently, someone (mushymuttart, now RealWolfPupTK) impersonated him:


			https://archive.vn/OTn4V
		



			https://twitter.com/Denucard/status/1154281626123276288
		


However, I remind the audience that SilverDeni is not completely innocent either, being complicit in not only accusing others of ripping off their characters but also deliberately forging evidence.


			https://twitter.com/britishtiger
		



			https://archive.vn/toWff
		



			https://silverdeni-mushymutt-show.tumblr.com
		









						silverdeni-mushymutt-backup
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## Claude Speed (Nov 5, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Reference:
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/dW1OF
> ...


Oh yeah, I know SilverDeni for quite some time now. I used to view her old art back in 2009 or 2010. What's even more messed up is the fact that she continues to be the same sperger she was back then, this time with that Alzurana dude which also harrased people along with her when she was with Mushy.  That blog, I believe it is made by Electrocat, one of Mushy's former gf spergers that got so mad on SD when Mushy first met her.  Troubled history with those two, especially with her.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Nov 5, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Sperg dragon gets exposed to covid, blames the fear and possible infection on DRUMPF.
> 
> View attachment 1709974
> 
> ...


Goly gosh, he only has a 99.6% chance of surviving, whatever will he do?
That darn Trump, it was so mean of him to release this virus on us.  

I didn’t bother looking, because I can’t stand twitter, but I just know he’s getting ass-pats right now from his furry buddies.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 5, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> Goly gosh, he only has a 99.6% chance of surviving, whatever will he do?
> That darn Trump, it was so mean of him to release this virus on us.
> 
> I didn’t bother looking, because I can’t stand twitter, but I just know he’s getting ass-pats right now from his furry buddies.


I did, and archived literally everything I could get my hands on. archive.md is a shit site now that keeps throttling people, but it's the best I got.


----------



## Vault (Nov 6, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Reference:
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/dW1OF
> ...


I remember back years ago when Mushy and Silver were pulling the whole "you stole my character" stuff. It was literally just over the silliest little detailed like the striped cheek markings. And since they were popular enough, there was always a split of people being like "omg thats so horrible im sorry this happened to you" and the people who rightfully thought "It's just markings what the fuck"

I'm guessing the person who impersonated him, since it says they impersonated Dogbomb too, was Ryan Hill. He did make a Dogbomb account briefly on telegram with an icon of Dogbombs character hanging from a noose.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 6, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Sperg dragon gets exposed to covid, blames the fear and possible infection on DRUMPF.


How is it Drumpf's fault he's a degenerate, diseased furfag?  Dragons are the worst furs.


----------



## Local Coyote (Nov 6, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Reference:
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/dW1OF
> ...


SilverDeni for a while was also skipping out on commissions and instead drawing endless art of her and Mushy. Which is now hilarious in hindsight since she now must have 100+ pieces not including commissions she can't use because he's an ex now.

No idea if she's still a flake.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 6, 2020)

Local Coyote said:


> SilverDeni for a while was also skipping out on commissions and instead drawing endless art of her and Mushy. Which is now hilarious in hindsight since she now must have 100+ pieces not including commissions she can't use because he's an ex now.
> 
> No idea if she's still a flake.


Abou that...








						"Artists Beware"
					

We have moved to https://artistsbeware.info/



					artists-beware.livejournal.com
				





			https://archive.vn/DiK0H
		



			https://archive.vn/3nih2
		










						"Artists Beware"
					

We have moved to https://artistsbeware.info/



					artists-beware.livejournal.com
				





			https://archive.vn/GguL3
		



			https://archive.vn/eY3di
		



			https://archive.vn/LChC9
		



			https://archive.vn/4obPD
		


By the way, his YouTube account i still active, thoug he has retired from being a furry artist.


			https://www.youtube.com/c/MushyGamingOfficial/featured
		



			https://archive.vn/pfp3v
		

(I did not back up his videos, though.)


----------



## Claude Speed (Nov 6, 2020)

Why would you backup Mushy's videos tho? He's just sperging car sim videos nowadays from what I see. His departure from the fandom is more interesting though. SD tried to paint him in all the "right-wing " stereotypes possible , such as "abusive, homophobic, transphobic" etc.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 6, 2020)

ClaudeSpeed said:


> Why would you backup Mushy's videos tho? He's just sperging car sim videos nowadays from what I see.


That is the reason why I did not back up them, but others who have been on The Farms more than I might disagree with me.


----------



## Dingo (Nov 7, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> How is it Drumpf's fault he's a degenerate, diseased furfag?  Dragons are the worst furs.


Gloating StixilfFox says senile old creepy Joe is going to "bring this country together".







Stixil dude's 5th grade photo February 2009.



A more recent photo.


----------



## round robin (Nov 7, 2020)

Dingo said:


> Gloating StixilfFox says senile old creepy Joe is going to "bring this country together".
> View attachment 1714605
> View attachment 1714607
> Stixil dude's 5th grade photo February 2009.
> ...


This dude is in his early 20s and is clearly already balding LMAO.


----------



## Claude Speed (Nov 7, 2020)

Okay, now Biden won. They should cum into a picture of him or else they gon' explode. 
Jokes aside, these people, after all those years, make me even more convinced that the "fandom" is like a huge messed up high school with little to no teachers, a clusterfuck where everybody acts like a fucking kid.


----------



## Dingo (Nov 7, 2020)

Stixil's protected AD account is back up, dude must be selling dick-pics to raise money again for a Minecraft Server.



More of his retarded furry Twitter degeneracy.


----------



## The Big O (Nov 7, 2020)

Apologies, cross-posting this from the TDS thread but it seemed like the timing is right. Gay furry jubilation over Trump's (supposed) loss of the election.



Spoiler: 2nd pic in the set is NSFW












You know, the more I see things like this the more I start to think the Bible's account of Sodom and Gomorrah was historically accurate.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Nov 7, 2020)

The Big O said:


> Apologies, cross-posting this from the TDS thread but it seemed like the timing is right. Gay furry jubilation over Trump's (supposed) loss of the election.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone needs to spend a little less time learning how to draw dog dicks and a little more time learning how to properly draw fire.


----------



## ravensboy (Nov 8, 2020)

seems like someone at paypal got tired of popular furry artists telling their followers to use the gifts and "for family" option on paypal and started freezing accounts, it's being blamed on 4chan trolls instead of them clearly violating the paypal terms of service multiple times.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 8, 2020)

ravensboy said:


> seems like someone at paypal got tired of popular furry artists telling their followers to use the gifts and "for family" option on paypal and started freezing accounts, it's being blamed on 4chan trolls instead of them clearly violating the paypal terms of service multiple times.


Really? Doesn't Paypal take a cut of something like... 2%? Are furry artists so hard up they're trying to dodge fees like that?


----------



## ravensboy (Nov 8, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Really? Doesn't Paypal take a cut of something like... 2%? Are furry artists so hard up they're trying to dodge fees like that?


no they're not hard up at all they're just greedy, commissions from certain artists can go up to 600+ if you go for big ones with HUGE names.

They take fees on both option but the business option is so you don't get fucked by your government tax office and paypal isn't responsible for it. My biggest issue is how stupid they are and not realizing that anyone could report their account for taking payment for NSFW content based on the amount of money they're dragging in alone. Because bots don't exist to check accounts at all


----------



## Dahmer (Nov 8, 2020)

ravensboy said:


> seems like someone at paypal got tired of popular furry artists telling their followers to use the gifts and "for family" option on paypal and started freezing accounts, it's being blamed on 4chan trolls instead of them clearly violating the paypal terms of service multiple times.


Did you get that info from Mixi, she's the only artist I've seen throwing claims around of being mass reported by 4chan trolls. There doesn't seem to actually be anything backing it up and it seems more likely she got mass reported after making herself a target by sending her goon squad after that artist that drew a confederate bikini.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 8, 2020)

Dahmer said:


> [...] it seems more likely she got mass reported after making herself a target by sending her goon squad after that artist that drew a confederate bikini.


Really? That whole "confederate bikini" nontroversy is still bearing fruit?


----------



## Dahmer (Nov 8, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Really? That whole "confederate bikini" nontroversy is still bearing fruit?


I know she was riding it for awhile, yesterday she went after Dog-bone/TheXenoForge and her husband BixbyBull for being pro-Trump.


----------



## Lion (Nov 8, 2020)

https://twitter.com/missmixi/status/1325381052664172545?s=21
		


“my only money source” use square like everyone else who has a brain.
still if she was actively telling people to send the fees or someone was stupid enough to put NSFW in the notes, that’d cause paypal to ban her.


----------



## ravensboy (Nov 8, 2020)

Dahmer said:


> Did you get that info from Mixi, she's the only artist I've seen throwing claims around of being mass reported by 4chan trolls. There doesn't seem to actually be anything backing it up and it seems more likely she got mass reported after making herself a target by sending her goon squad after that artist that drew a confederate bikini.


I don't believe her story that's why I said it's more likely that she's been circumventing paypal's fee process but being counter-fucked for making a big hoopla over a bikini piece makes more sense. More than likely it's a combination of both.


----------



## Dahmer (Nov 8, 2020)

ravensboy said:


> I don't believe her story that's why I said it's more likely that she's been circumventing paypal's fee process but being counter-fucked for making a big hoopla over a bikini piece makes more sense. More than likely it's a combination of both.


The fandom tends to call out artists that do that because not only is it breaching PayPal's policy, but it removes all protections for the buyer to file a dispute if the artist flakes. That's why I find that less likely over her being rolled for constantly opening her mouth.


----------



## ravensboy (Nov 8, 2020)

Dahmer said:


> The fandom tends to call out artists that do that because not only is it breaching PayPal's policy, but it removes all protections for the buyer to file a dispute if the artist flakes. That's why I find that less likely over her being rolled for constantly opening her mouth.


my point is that if any of the reports were invalid and she'd been using the buisness decision on what type of payment was correct, this probably wouldn't have happened even if the account was mass flagged.


----------



## Vault (Nov 8, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Really? Doesn't Paypal take a cut of something like... 2%? Are furry artists so hard up they're trying to dodge fees like that?


Paypal fee dodgers are fucking wild. I've had someone hound me because I bought something very expensive on ebay and the cut only took like $3 off but apparently I was at fault for that. Wasn't even furry.

I don't understand why they bother risking their account for such fees like that. Especially if they're actually pricing themselves at decent rates and not trying to toss off hq art for like $5, then you're not gonna miss much - And it's worth it for the buyers protection. Scammers are fucking rife in art community.


----------



## Dahmer (Nov 8, 2020)

ravensboy said:


> my point is that if any of the reports were invalid and she'd been using the buisness decision on what type of payment was correct, this probably wouldn't have happened even if the account was mass flagged.


The reports could have been because she draws porn. It doesn't have to be fee related at all. They could have just mass hit PayPal with "her account is entirely porn, here she is posting her PayPal address on a porn picture". 

Mass reports are absolutely enough to get an account pulled. PayPal's flag system is almost entirely automated, it's why it's recommended to call them vs dealing with the website.


----------



## Pax Europaea (Nov 9, 2020)

Artists in Furry are very predatory. Always insist on an invoice, take proof of everything.


----------



## Dahmer (Nov 9, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> Artists in Furry are very predatory. Always insist on an invoice, take proof of everything.


Invoices don't do anything a regular payment doesn't already do. There's this gigantic misconception in the art communities that invoices protect the artist/buyer/etc when it's just an additional step. You can dispute a regular payment just as easily as you can dispute an invoice, you can initiate chargebacks on either one, etc and so on.

The only thing you need to do is avoid ever sending payment as Friends/Family. That automatically removes any and all protections from you, as a buyer.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 9, 2020)

Dahmer said:


> Invoices don't do anything a regular payment doesn't already do. There's this gigantic misconception in the art communities that invoices protect the artist/buyer/etc when it's just an additional step. You can dispute a regular payment just as easily as you can dispute an invoice, you can initiate chargebacks on either one, etc and so on.
> 
> The only thing you need to do is avoid ever sending payment as Friends/Family. That automatically removes any and all protections from you, as a buyer.


I thought invoices were meant to help the seller keep track of their orders.


----------



## Dahmer (Nov 9, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I thought invoices were meant to help the seller keep track of their orders.


That is essentially all they're good for. I don't know where the myth of "added protection" comes from but it's not true whatsoever.


----------



## Pax Europaea (Nov 9, 2020)

Dahmer said:


> That is essentially all they're good for. I don't know where the myth of "added protection" comes from but it's not true whatsoever.


I never insisted it was extra protection, to me - it just shows more professionalism and seriousness. If someone is dealing in invoices, it means they are planning their online art business correctly. They are more likely to not try to pull a fast one.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Nov 9, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> Artists in Furry are very predatory. Always insist on an invoice, take proof of everything.


Blew my fucking mind the first time I inquired about a commission through a personal website, a form, and ultimately was told not to pay til I got a sketch.
It should be a wild adventure to start your own art business, especially as a teen, but instead, they insist on keeping it childish and "behind the shed".


----------



## DamageJoy (Nov 9, 2020)

Lion said:


> https://twitter.com/missmixi/status/1325381052664172545?s=21
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or maybe not put all your eggs in one basket? I mean making generic anthro art on it's own seems to be a gamble at best, let alone only using PayPal a service legendary for fucking people.


----------



## Vault (Nov 9, 2020)

Cactus Wings said:


> Blew my fucking mind the first time I inquired about a commission through a personal website, a form, and ultimately was told not to pay til I got a sketch.
> It should be a wild adventure to start your own art business, especially as a teen, but instead, they insist on keeping it childish and "behind the shed".


That's usually how I work - Sketch first, just something rough and fast to get the idea down and see if they like it enough to want to commit and continue with the order. Nothing super serious or time consuming.
Of course that sometimes opens the door for customers just taking the sketch and stopping there, but it's not like you lose much. I'd rather lose a loose sketch than $50.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 9, 2020)

Vault said:


> That's usually how I work - Sketch first, just something rough and fast to get the idea down and see if they like it enough to want to commit and continue with the order. Nothing super serious or time consuming.
> Of course that sometimes opens the door for customers just taking the sketch and stopping there, but it's not like you lose much. I'd rather lose a loose sketch than $50.


yeah, plus you can hold onto the unapproved lose sketches for later, either as options for the next client, or for something else


----------



## Jolly Copulation (Nov 9, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> How is it Drumpf's fault he's a degenerate, diseased furfag?  Dragons are the worst furs.


Mmm, aren't they though? It takes one hell of a narcissist to think they are similar to an ancient, all powerful dragon when the reality is they are just tripping for power and sniffing their own flatus. Actually, sorry--I take that back. Zootopia fans are the absolute worst.


Damn Furfag said:


> yeah, plus you can hold onto the unapproved lose sketches for later, either as options for the next client, or for something else


In my experience, I like to recycle incomplete example sketches as either YCHs or I change/recolor the commissioner's OC out as a generic dog or some shit and submit the art as something similar for advertising purposes. This allows you to turn a 'loss' into a gain, even if it's just getting your art out there so furs know you exist. Plus furry standards for artwork are so low, most don't notice or care that their YCH was an incomplete sketch as long as you draw their nasty genital references correctly.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Nov 11, 2020)

Ketu really went from "my parents are paying for my college" to "I'm homeless and can't finish my college", huh?



			https://twitter.com/FoxWithGuitar/status/1326389043693842439
		




			https://archive.vn/HDO8Z
		



Not seen anything about this being transphobia related though, so it really makes you wonder.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 11, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Ketu really went from "my parents are paying for my college" to "I'm homeless and can't finish my college", huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just waiting for them to become a college dropout with debt.


----------



## Rozzy (Nov 11, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Just waiting for them to become a college dropout with debt.


She could become a hooker to pay her way the money's good and drunks think she's a hottie.
Here's a classic case of "beer goggles".




Warning! If you have too many beers this looks like a hot chick.


----------



## round robin (Nov 11, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Ketu really went from "my parents are paying for my college" to "I'm homeless and can't finish my college", huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The troon grift wouldn't be complete without begging for money because of your own mistakes. $5 on him moving into a furry troon sharehouse and becoming a "journalist."


----------



## Thistle (Nov 11, 2020)

Rozzy said:


> She could become a hooker to pay her way the money's good and drunks think she's a hottie.
> Here's a classic case of "beer goggles".
> View attachment 1722343
> Warning! If you have too many beers this looks like a hot chick.
> View attachment 1722344


J A W L I N E & S H O U L D E R S


----------



## palmtreesalad (Nov 11, 2020)

Rozzy said:


> She could become a hooker to pay her way the money's good and drunks think she's a hottie.
> Here's a classic case of "beer goggles".
> View attachment 1722343
> Warning! If you have too many beers this looks like a hot chick.
> View attachment 1722344



All I see is a dude with grotesquely swollen nipples.


----------



## Pizdec (Nov 11, 2020)

It looks like that furry patreon leaking website is dead and buried.


----------



## Empty (Nov 11, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Are these motherfuckers actually attempting to claim that burned furs and Nazi furs are somehow the same thing? Because burned furs included black women and bisexuals and other relatively normie furfags. The Burned Furs did absolutely nothing wrong.


People just got used to the fact that the furries are the most fucked people ever existed online, no matter which group one or another furfag belongs to. Yeah, so much, it became almost impossible to imagine there was a sincerely lesser evil inside the furfag community like The Burned Furs, unfortunately.


----------



## Archeops (Nov 11, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> It looks like that furry patreon leaking website is dead and buried.
> 
> View attachment 1722842


It’s been flipping between that, a similar page, and a Cloudflare page displaying a 522 error so I doubt it’s permanently dead.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 11, 2020)

Don't give patreon your money, give us your money instead!

Seriously why did they think people went to their site? It wasn't to fucking pay anything that's for certain.


----------



## Lion (Nov 11, 2020)

Rozzy said:


> She could become a hooker to pay her way the money's good and drunks think she's a hottie.
> Here's a classic case of "beer goggles".
> View attachment 1722343
> Warning! If you have too many beers this looks like a hot chick.
> View attachment 1722344


i don’t even think beer googles can help him


----------



## JethroTullamore (Nov 11, 2020)

Rozzy said:


> She could become a hooker to pay her way the money's good and drunks think she's a hottie.
> Here's a classic case of "beer goggles".
> View attachment 1722343
> Warning! If you have too many beers this looks like a hot chick.
> View attachment 1722344


You know, I’ve been a heavy drinker my entire adult life, and I’ve tried to fuck some very questionable people in my time.   
Hell, I even tried to make out with a couple dudes (no homo) and I don’t think there’s any way I could get enough alcohol in me to think _that _was attractive enough for even a BJ.  
I wouldn’t even that troon eat my ass, and that’s saying something.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 11, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> You know, I’ve been a heavy drinker my entire adult life, and I’ve tried to fuck some very questionable people in my time.
> Hell, I even tried to make out with a couple dudes (no homo) and I don’t think there’s any way I could get enough alcohol in me to think _that _was attractive enough for even a BJ.
> I wouldn’t even that troon eat my ass, and that’s saying something.


If you ever get a chance, go look at @FuckedUp's posts when he's on xanax and booze. Then consider going to some AA meetings, because what you just wrote is just fucking weird. Like deviant weird.

What is wrong with you?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 11, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> You know, I’ve been a heavy drinker my entire adult life, and I’ve tried to fuck some very questionable people in my time.
> Hell, I even tried to make out with a couple dudes (no homo) and I don’t think there’s any way I could get enough alcohol in me to think _that _was attractive enough for even a BJ.
> I wouldn’t even that troon eat my ass, and that’s saying something.


bro you just posted cringe.


----------



## Childe (Nov 11, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> You know, I’ve been a heavy drinker my entire adult life, and I’ve tried to fuck some very questionable people in my time.
> Hell, I even tried to make out with a couple dudes (no homo) and I don’t think there’s any way I could get enough alcohol in me to think _that _was attractive enough for even a BJ.
> I wouldn’t even that troon eat my ass, and that’s saying something.


Hello! I am very interested in hearing more about your experiences with trying to kiss other men. How drunk were you? Were you so drunk you couldn’t remember it after and had to have someone tell you what happened, or were you only just drunk enough that you could use being drunk as an excuse to explore the homosexual fantasies you have? Did you ever actually get past the “trying” part? Exactly how many men have you tried to kiss? How drunk do you have to be to start feeling comfortable enough with your same sex attraction that you start acting on it? No homo btw.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 11, 2020)

Neferpitou! said:


> Hello! I am very interested in hearing more about your experiences with trying to kiss other men. How drunk were you? Were you so drunk you couldn’t remember it after and had to have someone tell you what happened, or were you only just drunk enough that you could use being drunk as an excuse to explore the homosexual fantasies you have? Did you ever actually get past the “trying” part? Exactly how many men have you tried to kiss? How drunk do you have to be to start feeling comfortable enough with your same sex attraction that you start acting on it? No homo btw.


Get a room, you two. This is the furry drama thread, we don't need roleplaying or Agony Aunts, we got enough of that from the idiots we point and laugh at.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 12, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> It looks like that furry patreon leaking website is dead and buried.
> 
> View attachment 1722842


Not enough fags wanted to keep paypigging it i guess.


----------



## Pizdec (Nov 12, 2020)

Gee Spotty, I wonder why you don't have artist friends? Maybe it's because you ripped some of them off, maybe it's cause... oh right, you're a dogfucking pedo-sympathizer.


----------



## Rozzy (Nov 12, 2020)

Ketu's parents are on the verge of disowning her completely.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 12, 2020)

Rozzy said:


> Ketu's parents are on the verge of disowning her completely.
> View attachment 1724255


Golly, I wonder if Ketu could have avoided any of this by not being a complete sped.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Nov 12, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> View attachment 1723929
> 
> Gee Spotty, I wonder why you don't have artist friends? Maybe it's because you ripped some of them off, maybe it's cause... oh right, you're a dogfucking pedo-sympathizer.


"All I ask is that you're okay with the stuff I do"
I don't think ANYONE will be OK with your stuff. 

"and ideally willing to be seen in public with me"
The fact that you have to say that means you know that you're scummy as fuck.


----------



## Lion (Nov 12, 2020)

Rozzy said:


> Ketu's parents are on the verge of disowning her completely.
> View attachment 1724255


maybe lay off the horse piss pills ketu.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 12, 2020)

Rozzy said:


> Ketu's parents are on the verge of disowning her completely.
> View attachment 1724255


"I put information on the internet and it was used against me! How could this have happened?"


----------



## Pizdec (Nov 12, 2020)

Rozzy said:


> Ketu's parents are on the verge of disowning her completely.
> View attachment 1724255


I mean, considering this, was one of the first things I found....?


----------



## round robin (Nov 12, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> I mean, considering this, was one of the first things I found....?
> View attachment 1725148


He's recycling.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Nov 12, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> I mean, considering this, was one of the first things I found....?
> View attachment 1725148


Almost thought this was a comment on Reddit, until I saw that this was on Discord.

Which is as twice as worse when you think about it.


----------



## billydero (Nov 12, 2020)

Rozzy said:


> Ketu's parents are on the verge of disowning her completely.
> View attachment 1724255


One thing you can always rely on Furrys to do is to overshare everything. It never occurs to them that maybe, just maybe, a private Twitter or other communication method might be a good idea; they’ve got a throw everything out there for everyone to see under the assumption that all they’re going to get is accolades for their degenerate lifestyle and the exciting journey of sexual discovery they’re on.

although, putting everything in public leads to the always satisfying “the parents found out and now furry is in trouble“. And that is never not funny.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 12, 2020)

billydero said:


> One thing you can always rely on Furrys to do is to overshare everything. It never occurs to them that maybe, just maybe, a private Twitter or other communication method might be a good idea; they’ve got a throw everything out there for everyone to see under the assumption that all they’re going to get is accolades for their degenerate lifestyle and the exciting journey of sexual discovery they’re on.
> 
> although, putting everything in public leads to the always satisfying “the parents found out and now furry is in trouble“. And that is never not funny.


On the one hand, it would be nice to see people actually taking care of themselves and not fucking up and inflicting cringe damage upon anyone who reads their twitter feed.

On the other hand, holy shit this is good schadenfreude.


----------



## Rozzy (Nov 12, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> I mean, considering this, was one of the first things I found....?
> View attachment 1725148


KiwiFarms members were blamed for telling her parents.


			https://twitter.com/LewdBlackBird/status/1326693182869032960
		


If she can get that down to zero tweets per day she's fixed the problem at source, setting her account to "friends only" so only confirmed followers can view is another recommendation.


----------



## Pizdec (Nov 12, 2020)

Rozzy said:


> KiwiFarms members were blamed for telling her parents.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/LewdBlackBird/status/1326693182869032960
> ...



Lol, stop being a degenerate on a public platform then, 4head. Though I have no idea who might've been sending his parent's his dumb shit antics, I'm assuming it's someone closer to Ketu then someone on here, also that their name reminds me of the way a friend of mine kept autistically pronouncing Kazma Kiryu's (Yakuza) name (instead of Kur-re-u, he kept saying Keet-uhn)


----------



## round robin (Nov 12, 2020)

Rozzy said:


> KiwiFarms members were blamed for telling her parents.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/LewdBlackBird/status/1326693182869032960
> ...


Ketu's parents browse Kiwi Farms? Based. No wonder they hate their son.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 12, 2020)

round robin said:


> Ketu's parents browse Kiwi Farms? Based. No wonder they hate their son.


More like Ketu saying some farmer contacted his parents. Degenerates like Ketu tend to have very normie parents that have no idea how to handle them.


----------



## Rozzy (Nov 12, 2020)

FFS it just goes on an on.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 12, 2020)

Rozzy said:


> FFS it just goes on an on.
> View attachment 1725819
> View attachment 1725820






God damn you really like hearing yourself talk, Ketu.


----------



## Big Bang (Nov 13, 2020)

I learned to stop oversharing on the internet when I was 14. There are many instances of things going wrong when someone on the internet overshares (especially if they're an asshole to begin with) that you should probably know this lesson by now; if you think it can't happen to you, you're ignorant. I also like how 13.4k followers is considered "a semi-public figure". You don't even have 100k followers. You're not relevant to anyone but a small section of furries, majority of whom do not care about you; they only care about jacking off to your porn. You're not even a person for them; you're a tool in which to obtain sexual gratification. If you disappear, they'd quickly move on to another artist.


----------



## Pax Europaea (Nov 13, 2020)

The issues of Furries like Ketu isn't the fact they overshare, its the root of the issue why they overshare. They need constant validation in all things, especially the trans ones. Have you ever stumbled on an account where the banner is a Trans flag, the bio has multiple Trans dogwhistles, and they are always talking about their experience?

Its because they aren't actually trans because they want to be it. They've been signaled and softly guided into a destructive lifestyle where they constantly seek people who tell them "They are valid." when in reality they themselves know they aren't. This is because they are jealous of the love and support Trans furs seem to get. You don't see the self-harm or the downsides.. they only see the attention they can get for being a minority or protected class.

The Furry community is notorious for encouraging this behaviour, and leading people like that into a path of self hatred, depression, a need to kill themselves, and much more. Your life will not be made easier by becoming trans. Sure, you may notice more interactivity from your online following - but that is only out of people feeling sorry for you. They don't want to tell you the reality because they think you may go on a screeching rampage and do something drastic, so they will always cuddle up to you and tell you its all fine. It isnt.

Stop this destructive path, because one day the dripping tap of attention/validation will dry up, and you'll be left a sad, depressed husk with no way to revert.

Watching lolcows develop like this makes me a little sad, but I can't help but prod. Give them a reality check. Your haters are your reality checkers, and the more you deny them the more you sink into depravity.


----------



## Racoober (Nov 13, 2020)

What did he mean by this?


----------



## PorkeyDuck (Nov 13, 2020)

Just stopping by



			https://archive.vn/Bbb2X


----------



## Rozzy (Nov 13, 2020)

PorkeyDuck said:


> Just stopping by
> View attachment 1726648
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/Bbb2X


Hack Twitter because that place is cancer.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 13, 2020)

PorkeyDuck said:


> Just stopping by
> View attachment 1726648
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/Bbb2X


"if I could"



Leave it to a furfag to spin their wheels in fantasyland for the purpose of being "supportive".  I would so fucking cure cancer if I could.  See how dumb that sounds, @IwishIwasGregg?


----------



## round robin (Nov 13, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> "if I could"
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to a furfag to spin their wheels in fantasyland for the purpose of being "supportive".  I would so fucking cure cancer if I could.  See how dumb that sounds, @IwishIwasGregg?


Encouraging words are all that matter. Actually doing something? That's hard.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 13, 2020)

round robin said:


> Encouraging words are all that matter. Actually doing something? That's hard.


I'll be honest I find the fact that KF is apparently the ONLY GROUP that could/would have done this to be hilarious.  You think we're the only "knives at your back", Ketu? How long have you been in the fandom now? Are you going to pretend that there aren't people in the fandom who have NOTHING TO DO with KF who might be inclined to do this? My experience tells me you're either being blissfully ignorant of how fucking catty and nasty the fandom is or you're just grinding your axe with KF because it's convenient.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Nov 13, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> The issues of Furries like Ketu isn't the fact they overshare, its the root of the issue why they overshare. They need constant validation in all things, especially the trans ones. Have you ever stumbled on an account where the banner is a Trans flag, the bio has multiple Trans dogwhistles, and they are always talking about their experience?
> 
> Its because they aren't actually trans because they want to be it. They've been signaled and softly guided into a destructive lifestyle where they constantly seek people who tell them "They are valid." when in reality they themselves know they aren't. This is because they are jealous of the love and support Trans furs seem to get. You don't see the self-harm or the downsides.. they only see the attention they can get for being a minority or protected class.
> 
> ...


There exist people who will see you fall into a hole, laugh at you, call you a fucking idiot, then pull you out and help you get on your way again.  There also exist people who will cheer you on for falling into the hole in such a stunning and brave fashion, wish you the best of luck in escaping, then ghost you because you’re in a hole and thus you have nothing they can take from you.

Woke culture consists almost exclusively of the latter category of people.  You’ll be used up and then thrown away as soon as a fresh piece of ass comes along.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 13, 2020)

https://twitter.com/FrostEBear/status/1304267563803738117
		



			https://archive.vn/MD9my
		


Queso: Nipponese workers are overworked and underpaid.
Frost: You should consider th economic differences between countries, though.
Queso: GO BACK TO SAUDI ARABIA, HITLER!!!!!!!!
Frost: Dude, relax.
Queso: NO U RELAXXX!!<!!!


----------



## Pizdec (Nov 13, 2020)

"Hahah, jokes on you I was only pretending to be retarded."


----------



## round robin (Nov 13, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> https://twitter.com/FrostEBear/status/1304267563803738117
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post screenshots next time, faggot. Makes it a lot more readable than having to follow the Twitter thread.

In any case, yeah Queso is a faggot grifter. He's admitted to taking money for commissions from people then browsing their Twitter for wrongthink and never supplying a product if he doesn't like them. Can't find the tweet anymore but he said it a couple years ago.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Nov 14, 2020)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> What did he mean by this? View attachment 1726562


She's mocking the fans of PeaceWolf because they made an "IStandWithPeaceWolf" hashtag on twitter, which is mostly flooded with hate if you wanna go looking for some laughs.


The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> https://twitter.com/FrostEBear/status/1304267563803738117
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, "but that's 11 million yen so what's the problem" is a faggot take that doesn't understand math.

For real though, I hit up google and the pay for animators in Japan is below the poverty line the government has set, until they're middle-aged. There, I considered the economic differences and the sperg was in the right.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Nov 14, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> She's mocking the fans of PeaceWolf because they made an "IStandWithPeaceWolf" hashtag on twitter, which is mostly flooded with hate if you wanna go looking for some laughs.
> 
> Honestly, "but that's 11 million yen so what's the problem" is a faggot take that doesn't understand math.
> 
> For real though, I hit up google and the pay for animators in Japan is below the poverty line the government has set, until they're middle-aged. There, I considered the economic differences and the sperg was in the right.


Your inclination to actually research the facts underlying statements that you encounter makes you unfit for Twitter.  Why cite sources when you can stab people?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 14, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Your inclination to actually research the facts underlying statements that you encounter makes you unfit for Twitter.  Why cite sources when you can stab people?


Maybe that's why Twitter hates us so much. The farms actually care about facts. Real bullshit is so much more fun to laugh at than made-up bullshit.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 14, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> She's mocking the fans of PeaceWolf because they made an "IStandWithPeaceWolf" hashtag on twitter, which is mostly flooded with hate if you wanna go looking for some laughs.
> 
> Honestly, "but that's 11 million yen so what's the problem" is a faggot take that doesn't understand math.
> 
> For real though, I hit up google and the pay for animators in Japan is below the poverty line the government has set, until they're middle-aged. There, I considered the economic differences and the sperg was in the right.


Pleas explain thos economic differences to me, though. /sinecere/


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 14, 2020)

I'm actually kind of curious about the economic differences as well.


----------



## AssRock (Nov 14, 2020)

I too, would love to know the economic differences.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Nov 14, 2020)

Well, going on the answers from Google, base pay for a starting animator in the USA is around $50K/yr and in Japan it starts around 1.1 million yen.

It would be cheaper for American animation studios to import Japanese animators, and both sides would be better for it. Damn.


----------



## Mesosalpinx (Nov 14, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> It looks like that furry patreon leaking website is dead and buried.
> 
> View attachment 1722842


It's back up now, but still closing.






			https://archive.vn/D2rom


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 14, 2020)

Mesosalpinx said:


> It's back up now, but still closing.
> View attachment 1729548
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/D2rom


Or he could just not be a fucking faggot and hand the ownership off to someone else.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 14, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Or he could just not be a fucking faggot and hand the ownership off to someone else.


Didn't you read the announcement? It's _literally_ too much work.

Clearly, fuck everybody who uses the website. He just doesn't want _too much work_. Poor man, so overworked he can't even keep his piracy website online.

Do I really need to make it clear its sarcasm?


----------



## Immortal Technique (Nov 14, 2020)

PorkeyDuck said:


> Just stopping by
> View attachment 1726648
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/Bbb2X


Using my supreme hacking skills of using my eyes, there is a good chance this guy customized his YT channel URL using his real name.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Nov 15, 2020)

Immortal Technique said:


> Using my supreme hacking skills of using my eyes, there is a good chance this guy customized his YT channel URL using his real name.
> 
> View attachment 1729888


Yeah, but does he matter?


----------



## Immortal Technique (Nov 15, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Yeah, but does he matter?


No. But it's funny and always nice to have the name of the internet "tough guy."


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Nov 15, 2020)

Immortal Technique said:


> No. But it's funny and always nice to have the name of the internet "tough guy."


My bad. I didn't realize it was the "I would hack KiwiFarms if I could"-guy. Carry on.


----------



## PorkeyDuck (Nov 15, 2020)

Didn't expect to be back to this thread so soon
"kiwifarms is like 4chan in that they're a cesspool of horrible people and hate so if they hate you then that means you are probably doing something right"



			https://archive.md/hDzK3


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 15, 2020)

PorkeyDuck said:


> Didn't expect to be back to this thread so soon
> "kiwifarms is like 4chan in that they're a cesspool of horrible people and hate so if they hate you then that means you are probably doing something right"
> View attachment 1730817
> 
> ...


Got called out? Double down on it!

Reminds me of this classic:


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm recovering from a hangover, and attempting to do anything smart with this will make my head hurt.



			https://www.furaffinity.net/view/39208189/
		


MilesDF's latest $5200 meme.


----------



## .NET (Nov 15, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Didn't you read the announcement? It's _literally_ too much work.
> 
> Clearly, fuck everybody who uses the website. He just doesn't want _too much work_. Poor man, so overworked he can't even keep his piracy website online.
> 
> Do I really need to make it clear its sarcasm?


This sounds similar to what happened to a website called OekakiART back in the early 2000s, it was a central 'hub' of oekaki boards hosted or given out by the host of the site, Kameloh. OekakiART died when community supposedly didn't keep the lights on with donations.

OekakiART had a profile and gallery system that connected all it's users into a central hub with a recent and featured section, similar to DeviantArt. When it shut down, no one was able to save their oekaki boards or art, but they released some old PHP source code for anyone who wanted to use it if they knew how.

He also failed to host a site called Nabyn because he couldn't keep it hosted without donations.

Kameloh currently hosts OCBin and otherwise hopes for donations on various social media platforms in order to survive.

DA - FA - Twitter - Patreon - ArtStation - Pixiv

If you have a look at his comments on DA, you can see people begging him to 'make nabyn again' or 'can u sel ur codez?'
Judging by how he's drawing for popular fags like Fluff Kevlar and completely ignoring all of his comments, he's most likely soaking up the the 'omg ur a coder AND u do art' environment while being totally useless at the same time.

I haven't seen him mentioned anywhere else here, so I figured I'd bring it up.


----------



## Dave. (Nov 15, 2020)

billydero said:


> One thing you can always rely on Furrys to do is to overshare everything. It never occurs to them that maybe, just maybe, a private Twitter or other communication method might be a good idea; they’ve got a throw everything out there for everyone to see under the assumption that all they’re going to get is accolades for their degenerate lifestyle and the exciting journey of sexual discovery they’re on.
> 
> although, putting everything in public leads to the always satisfying “the parents found out and now furry is in trouble“. And that is never not funny.


They could also not link their identities to their real persona. Seriously why do people label themselves irl based on their hobbies? I don’t call myself a writer or artist, I just say I like to draw.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 15, 2020)

.NET said:


> This sounds similar to what happened to a website called OekakiART back in the early 2000s, it was a central 'hub' of oekaki boards hosted or given out by the host of the site, Kameloh. OekakiART died when community supposedly didn't keep the lights on with donations.
> 
> OekakiART had a profile and gallery system that connected all it's users into a central hub with a recent and featured section, similar to DeviantArt. When it shut down, no one was able to save their oekaki boards or art, but they released some old PHP source code for anyone who wanted to use it if they knew how.
> 
> ...


I remember Nabyn. That was 'that _fabulous_ alternative to deviantArt and FurAffinity' others kept praising. There wer even sections were you can write about your characters and include relevant art. However, the site was invite-only and ended up dying. I wondered why... until you told me.


----------



## Vault (Nov 15, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I remember Nabyn. That was 'that _fabulous_ alternative to deviantArt and FurAffinity' others kept praising. There wer even sections were you can write about your characters and include relevant art. However, the site was invite-only and ended up dying. I wondered why... until you told me.


Most 'Furaffinity alternatives' that have popped up over the years just tend to die as fast as they appear. I'm still shocked Weasyl is going, but it seems dead.

It's depressing that the site with the most features FA users have asked for for years, and has an active community and donation flow, is Inkbunny - The place where most decent users just won't touch because of the cubshit everywhere.


----------



## .NET (Nov 15, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I remember Nabyn. That was 'that _fabulous_ alternative to deviantArt and FurAffinity' others kept praising. There wer even sections were you can write about your characters and include relevant art. However, the site was invite-only and ended up dying. I wondered why... until you told me.


The same thing happened to SheezyArt with Spencer and Channel Cat. He left a long message back in 2014 (archive) where he basically gives a sap story saying he neglected his family who "needs his help" and how it's just _so hard_ to keep the site up. I also found an old message from 2005 where it seems like he was up to the same shit (archive).


----------



## Minister Burroughs (Nov 15, 2020)

Mesosalpinx said:


> It's back up now, but still closing.
> View attachment 1729548
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/D2rom


Reading through the replies to this was interesting. An equal mix of people telling him off, asking him to post the source code so someone who wouldn't find it 'too hard' could carry the torch, and saying their goodbyes. It was like attending a funeral which doubled as a mob rally. Personally, I think he's being ridiculous. I mean sure, you do this in your spare time, but that just shows that someone else more autistic than you could easily step in and fill your shoes. Just pass the torch, man. Don't throw in the towel and fuck everyone else over.


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2020)

.NET said:


> The same thing happened to SheezyArt with Spencer and Channel Cat. He left a long message back in 2014 (archive) where he basically gives a sap story saying he neglected his family who "needs his help" and how it's just _so hard_ to keep the site up. I also found an old message from 2005 where it seems like he was up to the same shit (archive).


I used to love Sheezyart, if only for the highly customizable profiles. I don't think it was ever furry specific, but it suffered from the same issue Artgrounds had where the furry mascot put off a lot of people from using it and taking it seriously as a platform.

Relying on things like donations is never a way to sustain a project. Donations have no constant flow, and users come and go.  I've seen so many furry projects and general art/creative sites over the years with great features and premises just kinda fading into obscurity from lack of interest, too. Furcanvas for instance was a great free alternative without the outlandish costs of Wolfhome, but still died as fast as it appeared, most likely... Due to the whole 'it's free!' thing and lack of interaction.

Now that I remember, the successor to Sheezy was this site, but again it's pretty dead. http://ambiance.gallery/


----------



## Big Bang (Nov 16, 2020)

Vault said:


> I used to love Sheezyart, if only for the highly customizable profiles. I don't think it was ever furry specific, but it suffered from the same issue Artgrounds had where the furry mascot put off a lot of people from using it and taking it seriously as a platform.
> 
> Relying on things like donations is never a way to sustain a project. Donations have no constant flow, and users come and go.  I've seen so many furry projects and general art/creative sites over the years with great features and premises just kinda fading into obscurity from lack of interest, too. Furcanvas for instance was a great free alternative without the outlandish costs of Wolfhome, but still died as fast as it appeared, most likely... Due to the whole 'it's free!' thing and lack of interaction.


As with freedom, all free things in life come with a cost.


----------



## .NET (Nov 16, 2020)

Vault said:


> I used to love Sheezyart, if only for the highly customizable profiles. I don't think it was ever furry specific, but it suffered from the same issue Artgrounds had where the furry mascot put off a lot of people from using it and taking it seriously as a platform.
> 
> Relying on things like donations is never a way to sustain a project. Donations have no constant flow, and users come and go.  I've seen so many furry projects and general art/creative sites over the years with great features and premises just kinda fading into obscurity from lack of interest, too. Furcanvas for instance was a great free alternative without the outlandish costs of Wolfhome, but still died as fast as it appeared, most likely... Due to the whole 'it's free!' thing and lack of interaction.
> 
> Now that I remember, the successor to Sheezy was this site, but again it's pretty dead. http://ambiance.gallery/


It's funny - I remember someone named KayFedewa, (Twitter / DA / FA / Patreon / Her (archive)) an artist who has been making the same boring comic for years, was claiming at conventions that she created Wolfhome some time before 2010 - but when you look here, you can see it's owned and created by Bill Underwood / Gre7g Luterman whose wife has been Kyoht (also since before 2010.) I don't have proof of her claims about owning Wolfhome because she was telling to everyone in-person at cons. KayFedewa has a drawing here (archive) from 2012 which says it's for her "new animal art and roleplaying forum" named wildreign.com (which failed instantly.) However, you can see all of the comments asking if they can use it for Wolfhome. She also tried to make 'blackbloodalliance.com' in recent years which failed as well. She seems like the kind of person who would go and say they created Wolfhome because their own shit sucks.

Also, although I can't find the images now, KayFedewa has a thing for feral dogs, cubs, and pregnancy. She's drawn numerous images of herself as a feral wolf being pregnant / having cubs with various "alpha" males, and her comics always include cubs who grow up and adventure together, mate, have cubs who grow up and adventure, mate, have cubs, etc. She's also good friends with TaniDaReal (Personal / FA / DA / Instagram) who's also into cub/pregnancy/feral, and she still has some of her more 'tame' pregnancy/cub stuff up (examples: 1 2 3 4 5) but she removed most of it. This all stemmed from her roleplaying on Furcadia's dreams, namely: Order of the Wolf, Sleepy Hollow, and The Dog Pound. The comics generally just have the same 'clan war' attitude that you'd find on role players in Furcadia (especially feral ones.)

The Dog Pound was an extra weird place that needs mentioning, they set up a situation where players can either be caged as a puppy in the pound who needs a home - or you can be the one adopting the puppy. This will usually involve weird cub shit, sex, grooming, calling their adopter "daddy" and having to do what they say or they'll be abandoned for being a "bad puppy." Often, the "puppy" will be forced to set their description/title/whatever to say who their "daddy" is, and that they're the "baby" in the relationship (with abandonment as their punishment if they don't.)


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Nov 16, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> Artists in Furry are very predatory. Always insist on an invoice, take proof of everything.


Facts. Anyone who refuses to invoice or goods/services is trying to make it harder for you, the buyer, to get your money back if they screw you over. Furry or not.



Archeops said:


> It’s been flipping between that, a similar page, and a Cloudflare page displaying a 522 error so I doubt it’s permanently dead.






Nope, it's kill.


----------



## Dahmer (Nov 16, 2020)

PirateLordRidley said:


> Facts. Anyone who refuses to invoice or goods/services is trying to make it harder for you, the buyer, to get your money back if they screw you over. Furry or not.


Nigga can you not read. Invoices don't add any extra protection to the seller or the buyer. PayPal's dispute system works the exact same across the board. The only thing that puts the buyer at risk is sending payments as friends/family, that immediately removes all protections.


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Nov 16, 2020)

Dahmer said:


> The only thing that puts the buyer at risk is sending payments as friends/family, that immediately removes all protections.


That... is exactly what I'm talking about?
The only three common options are Family/Friends, goods/services, or an invoice.
I stated that the last two are the safe options.
Who's the nigger who isn't reading?


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Nov 16, 2020)

Can you guys argue about online payments elsewhere?


----------



## Ponchik (Nov 17, 2020)

Mesosalpinx said:


> It's back up now, but still closing.
> View attachment 1729548
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/D2rom


lol bui the toefag running off with thousands of dollars, who could have possibly predicted that this would happen


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 17, 2020)

Ponchik said:


> lol bui the toefag running off with thousands of dollars, who could have possibly predicted that this would happen


Devises a system that can easily be used to deny any artist revenue for whatever reason, holds out his hand and asks for money, closes up and pockets whatever's left



The furry fandom and money in a nutshell.


----------



## DamageJoy (Nov 17, 2020)

Kuchipatchi said:


> Can you guys argue about online payments elsewhere?


ethics in cockvore art production


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Nov 17, 2020)

DamageJoy said:


> ethics in cockvore art production


Nothing to discuss there, it's about as ethical as regular Vore Art Production. Which is it isn't ethical at all.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Nov 18, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Devises a system that can easily be used to deny any artist revenue for whatever reason, holds out his hand and asks for money, closes up and pockets whatever's left
> 
> 
> 
> The furry fandom and money in a nutshell.



This should go down in economic textbooks as an example of what happens when you take a bunch of spergs with no social skills, put them online, and give them access payment processing services.


----------



## Shqueefa (Nov 21, 2020)

Attention whore Tagg, who spends hundreds upon hundreds of his money to up his follower count with gay porn commissions, is here to remind you that you're a bad person for having a different political view and even DARE to do Thanksgiving with loved ones because you don't care about anyones livelihood unless it's to loot a footlocker or nike shop with your family. Even winning the election these people are still salty and let Trump live in their head rent free for the rest of their life.



			https://twitter.com/Taggzzz/status/1329988993681924097
		

https://archive.md/bXTWC


----------



## Thistle (Nov 21, 2020)

Decided to poke in on the various furfag sex toy vendors to see if there's anything new.

As it turns out, the trend of slapping knots on horsecocks that caught on with the "Felkin" species (Dragons with fur and usually no wings.) hasn't waned, and the furfag coomers can now fuck themselves with their very own Felkin dildo.

Kinda funny though that it wasn't Bad Dragon who did a specific one first with that particular species. Instead, it was done by Twintail Creations, LLC. based in Arizona. The same company that took over Frisky Beast (which was based in Fairlawn, Ohio at the time.)

Probably something more to find about the staff.


Arizona Corporation Commission: https://ecorp.azcc.gov/BusinessSearch/BusinessInfo?entityNumber=L20833508 ( https://archive.md/AFhFO )




_Nice pool._

Principal Information


TitleNameAttentionAddressDate of Taking OfficeLast UpdatedMemberDANIEL KAHLER1927 EAST JANICE WAY, PHOENIX, AZ, 85022,  Maricopa County, USA4/12/20166/18/2020MemberMatthew Mooneyham1927 E Janice Way, PHOENIX, AZ, 85022,  Maricopa County, USA6/15/20206/18/2020MemberPaul Boone1927 E Janice Way, PHOENIX, AZ, 85022,  Maricopa County, USA6/18/2020




Spoiler: Key Art











Spoiler: lineup










{/SPOILER]


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 21, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Decided to poke in on the various furfag sex toy vendors to see if there's anything new.
> 
> As it turns out, the trend of slapping knots on horsecocks that caught on with the "Felkin" species (Dragons with fur and usually no wings.) hasn't waned, and the furfag coomers can now fuck themselves with their very own Felkin dildo.
> 
> ...


It seriously blows my mind how incredibly unimaginative so many original species are


----------



## Thistle (Nov 21, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> It seriously blows my mind how incredibly unimaginative so many original species are


yeah. seems like only Vader-San's Synths have been a little bit more imaginative as far as my awareness knows of, merely because there's no arbitrarily imposed limitations, but rather only a proposed design guide with some template ideas for their own canon.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 21, 2020)

Shqueefa said:


> Attention whore Tagg, who spends hundreds upon hundreds of his money to up his follower count with gay porn commissions, is here to remind you that you're a bad person for having a different political view and even DARE to do Thanksgiving with loved ones because you don't care about anyones livelihood unless it's to loot a footlocker or nike shop with your family. Even winning the election these people are still salty and let Trump live in their head rent free for the rest of their life.
> View attachment 1741116
> 
> 
> ...


I decided to check the replies, and you LEGITIMATELY cannot make this shit up:







			https://archive.vn/dkHWU


----------



## The Big O (Nov 21, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> I decided to check the replies, and you LEGITIMATELY cannot make this shit up:
> 
> View attachment 1741224
> 
> ...


>Empathy for others

100 bucks says this nigga must gleefully wish for all Trump supporters to die of COVID.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 21, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> I decided to check the replies, and you LEGITIMATELY cannot make this shit up:
> 
> View attachment 1741224
> 
> ...


"You can have your opinion right up until the moment it doesn't mesh with my own and then you're a horrible person REEEEEEEEE"

Get the fuck over yourself, shitheel, no one gives a fuck


----------



## Shqueefa (Nov 21, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> I decided to check the replies, and you LEGITIMATELY cannot make this shit up:
> 
> View attachment 1741224
> 
> ...


Yeah, the thread is full of losers and Tagg's other tweets are him trying to gaslight you by blaming a death entirely unrelated on you, while all of those people cheer and wish death on people they don't like when learning they got COVID. I came across this great post just a few moments ago when looking around that will send the cumbrain into a frenzy.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 21, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> I decided to check the replies, and you LEGITIMATELY cannot make this shit up:
> 
> View attachment 1741224
> 
> ...


And lefty furfags wonder why people either "leave the fandom" or move to "far right" platforms like Parler. There's a growing number of Furries on Parler, including known cows like 2Gryphon.


Edit: post merge.



Shqueefa said:


> Yeah, the thread is full of losers and that retard trying to gaslight you by blaming a death entirely unrelated on you. I came across this great post just a few moments ago when looking around that will send the cumbrain into a frenzy.
> View attachment 1741243


Oh hun, the divide in their community has fractured a fucking hole in the fabric of spacetime. Shit, I already made a post not long ago that it's apparently gotten bad enough for Fur Affnity to just nuke their Politics forum entirely because of spergs screeching at dissenters & fence sitters.


----------



## Shqueefa (Nov 21, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Oh hun, the divide in their community has fractured a fucking hole in the fabric of spacetime. Shit, I already made a post not long ago that it's apparently gotten bad enough for Fur Affnity to just nuke their Politics forum entirely because of spergs screeching at dissenters & fence sitters.



Yeah it's all obnoxious and both sides are fucking retards. Whole point is to escape a bit with a hobby where you have an interest in anthropomorphic animals, and go hang with your friends to get high or drunk in a hotel once or twice a year. It's all so tiresome.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Nov 21, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> I decided to check the replies, and you LEGITIMATELY cannot make this shit up:
> 
> View attachment 1741224
> 
> ...


"I'm a good person because I hate people and want to hurt them because of how they think"


----------



## The Big O (Nov 21, 2020)

Shqueefa said:


> Yeah, the thread is full of losers and Tagg's other tweets are him trying to gaslight you by blaming a death entirely unrelated on you, while all of those people cheer and wish death on people they don't like when learning they got COVID. I came across this great post just a few moments ago when looking around that will send the cumbrain into a frenzy.
> View attachment 1741243


At least some of them have the guts to say it instead of chasing BLM/Mask-up/TDS virtue signaling.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 21, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> "I'm a good person because I hate people and want to hurt them because of how they think"


Nothing new coming from cumbrained tards who can't tolerate a little discomfort.



Shqueefa said:


> Yeah it's all obnoxious and both sides are fucking retards. Whole point is to escape a bit with a hobby where you have an interest in anthropomorphic animals, and go hang with your friends to get high or drunk in a hotel once or twice a year. It's all so tiresome.



Yeah, and now it's just recruitment grounds and an indoctrination cult for communists, fags, & pedophiles.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 21, 2020)

Shqueefa said:


> Attention whore Tagg, who spends hundreds upon hundreds of his money to up his follower count with gay porn commissions, is here to remind you that you're a bad person for having a different political view and even DARE to do Thanksgiving with loved ones because you don't care about anyones livelihood unless it's to loot a footlocker or nike shop with your family. Even winning the election these people are still salty and let Trump live in their head rent free for the rest of their life.
> View attachment 1741116
> 
> 
> ...


Suck it up. Opposite you, we do not unfollow others out of political differences.
In fact, this woul drive (some of) us to _keep_ following y out of spite.


----------



## Racoober (Nov 21, 2020)

Shqueefa said:


> Attention whore Tagg, who spends hundreds upon hundreds of his money to up his follower count with gay porn commissions, is here to remind you that you're a bad person for having a different political view and even DARE to do Thanksgiving with loved ones because you don't care about anyones livelihood unless it's to loot a footlocker or nike shop with your family. Even winning the election these people are still salty and let Trump live in their head rent free for the rest of their life.
> View attachment 1741116
> 
> 
> ...


"I don't care about my follower count"
Shorty followed by:
"Man haha, I lost so many followers, haha... I don't care I swear, I really don't care!"


----------



## Thistle (Nov 21, 2020)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> "I don't care about my follower count"
> Shorty followed by:
> "Man haha, I lost so many followers, haha... I don't care I swear, I really don't care!"


Doesn't look like it did much.


----------



## Shqueefa (Nov 21, 2020)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> "I don't care about my follower count"
> Shorty followed by:
> "Man haha, I lost so many followers, haha... I don't care I swear, I really don't care!"


Should know by now that they do, that's why they drop tons of money to get that follower count up by getting as much gay porn as possible. Bonus points in the current year where someone who works at a hospital spews bullshit for likes/RT by repeating the same spaced out words you see on every post, thinking to themselves they're a "hero" now by telling you to wear a mask and eat your bugs already. See this shit pop up at least once a week now but their honeypot is drying up if Trump leaves the White House and they gotta find a new boogie man to slurp on.


----------



## round robin (Nov 21, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Doesn't look like it did much.
> 
> View attachment 1741746


Conservatives make up like .01% of the furry community so I don't know what he was expecting. You're much more likely to *gain* followers for bravely and boldly shitting on the right. That was probably the point, honestly.


----------



## Racoober (Nov 21, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Doesn't look like it did much.
> 
> View attachment 1741746





round robin said:


> Conservatives make up like .01% of the furry community so I don't know what he was expecting. You're much more likely to *gain* followers for bravely and boldly shitting on the right. That was probably the point, honestly.


I didn't think it would do anything to his follower count, but he's the type to whine about it for sure.
Kinda gross how people need to constantly spew this garbage or get cancelled. 


Shqueefa said:


> Should know by now that they do, that's why they drop tons of money to get that follower count up by getting as much gay porn as possible. Bonus points in the current year where someone who works at a hospital spews bullshit for likes/RT by repeating the same spaced out words you see on every post, thinking to themselves they're a "hero" now by telling you to wear a mask and eat your bugs already. See this shit pop up at least once a week now but their honeypot is drying up if Trump leaves the White House and they gotta find a new boogie man to slurp on.


It really terrifies me that people who wish legitimate harm on those with opposing views are trusted with the medical care of our peers.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 22, 2020)

Shqueefa said:


> Attention whore Tagg, who spends hundreds upon hundreds of his money to up his follower count with gay porn commissions, is here to remind you that you're a bad person for having a different political view and even DARE to do Thanksgiving with loved ones because you don't care about anyones livelihood unless it's to loot a footlocker or nike shop with your family. Even winning the election these people are still salty and let Trump live in their head rent free for the rest of their life.
> View attachment 1741116
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck this furry asshole.  Not everyone can have Thanksgiving but if it's within everyone's risk assessment I have no interest in the opinion of some furfag piece of shit about it.  Honestly it would be better to kill the furfag in the family and go ahead and have a turkey day than continue to live with such vermin in the family.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Nov 22, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Fuck this furry asshole.  Not everyone can have Thanksgiving but if it's within everyone's risk assessment I have no interest in the opinion of some furfag piece of shit about it.  Honestly it would be better to kill the furfag in the family and go ahead and have a turkey day than continue to live with such vermin in the family.


I'd have Thanksgiving if I was American. I'm not gonna let the virus stop me from celebrating.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Nov 22, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> I decided to check the replies, and you LEGITIMATELY cannot make this shit up:
> 
> View attachment 1741224
> 
> ...


When 20,000 people gather downtown for a protest, its heroic and brave.  

Hell, the 50,000 Trump supporters that gathered for a rally before the election hardly got a mention in the media.  

I decide to have dinner with my parents and one sibling on Thanksgiving? I’m a murderous, intolerant, science denying fascist. 
Got it.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Nov 22, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> yeah. seems like only Vader-San's Synths have been a little bit more imaginative as far as my awareness knows of, merely because there's no arbitrarily imposed limitations, but rather only a proposed design guide with some template ideas for their own canon.


Absolute mental gymnastics to "validate" a knotted horse dick. Back in my days, we just gave OCs dick tentacles for the fun of it.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 23, 2020)

Cactus Wings said:


> Absolute mental gymnastics to "validate" a knotted horse dick. Back in my days, we just gave OCs dick tentacles for the fun of it.



Or just drawing dragons with long tapered dicks. Seems like knots are a requirement in most shit these days.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 23, 2020)

Furaffinity Update.

They are now openly shilling Black Lives Matter though a dedicated community article: https://www.furaffinity.net/blm/ ( https://archive.vn/XhiXO )

Naturally includes BLM, inc. Propaganda 

Was annouced within today's Annoucements: https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/9690645 ( https://archive.vn/rwuhV )


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 23, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Furaffinity Update.
> 
> They are now openly shilling Black Lives Matter though a dedicated community article: https://www.furaffinity.net/blm/ ( https://archive.vn/XhiXO )
> 
> ...


I'm sure BLM embraces their new...

*looks at FA*

allies.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 23, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> I'm sure BLM embraces their new...
> 
> *looks at FA*
> 
> allies.


Just confirms Princess Piche & co.'s self-imposed white guilt.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 23, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> I'm sure BLM embraces their new...
> 
> *looks at FA*
> 
> allies.


After all, fursecution is a thing. /joke/


----------



## Ponchik (Nov 23, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Furaffinity Update.
> 
> They are now openly shilling Black Lives Matter though a dedicated community article: https://www.furaffinity.net/blm/ ( https://archive.vn/XhiXO )
> 
> ...


Neer is fat and I would not have sex with him.


----------



## altoutanarchy (Nov 24, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Twitter furry Arborbamboo / Thomas Michael Wallin filmed himself sexually abusing a fucking 4yo.
> 
> View attachment 1619183
> View attachment 1619188
> ...





Catch Your Breath said:


> He followed Paco Panda, who's notorious for producing Cub Porn behind his paid Patreon.
> View attachment 1619269
> 
> He also followed Pakyto Dingo / Florent Durin, who was outed in the Zoosadist leaks for having sex with his dogs.
> ...



I realize that it's been a few months since this was posted, and I'm not quite sure how to use kiwi farms although I do browse it occassionally, so I apologize if this is inappropriate or if I'm misusing anything.

I'm "his bf" (now EX, thank god), Jeff. I can post proof of some sort if needed, but I have not been in contact with him since March/April 2020. Lucky for me he was indicted on my birthday, I'm glad that fuckers in jail.

Last I saw of him he was nursing a ketamine addiction I'm fairly sure.

I met him in September of 2019 at a local fur meet, I was horribly impulsive and frankly quite depressed and much to my demise I ended up involved with him.
Most of this is nsfw related and will be spoiled.


The funeral was in December I believe? The one where he decided to molest a kid. If I recall correctly it was the funeral for his grandfather. Thats not much to go off of, but it was mostly relatives at the funeral and even the legal documents I dug up mentioned how he was taking pictures of relatives.
I remember I had Christmas dinner with his family, including his ~12 year old niece and nephew, I was helping set shit up, yadah yadah, he was downstairs and was taking a while, so I go to get him and find him in the process of busting a nut. Just 10 odd minutes before his niece and nephew and I had been down there but I just wrote it off as his normal weird fucking shit.
He would frequently do things like this, even when people were in the room, he would try to touch me under blankets or try to pull my hand over to his dick. Dude even recorded himself jacking it under the blankets once at a party and proceeded to upload it to a chat they were all in as it happened. We saw the Sonic Movie on premiere Feb 14th and were sat next to some kids and he tried to get me to jack him off.
Dude was super autistic, literally diagnosed.

He would repeatedly tell me about how he wanted to fuck my brother's dog, and if I could get him alone with the dog so he could "play" with him, how hot my brother's dog was, yadah yadah, I always said no. He'd talk about plotting to kidnap a dog out of someones yard and fucking it, or how he jacked off the next door neighbor's beagle. He'd "joke" about getting my dog to lick his dick, and at one point we even had a husky puppy and all he could think about was how much he wanted to fuck it while I was just trying to keep the puppy trained.
Even the husky knew something was up honestly, when we first got the puppy it would sit between both of us but within a literal day it would sit on the other side of me away from him because he'd constantly touch the dogs paws and poke and prod at it like some object. Dude moaned when the dog accidentally stepped on his dick. It was horrible, I feared for that dog. We "broke up" shortly after and the dog ended up with someone else about a week after because dude didn't know shit about actually training dogs outside of abuse. I still miss that dog but my family wouldn't let me keep it. Since I'm ill my family had to get involved and threatened to get a restraining order since they knew something was up but couldn't really tell.

I honestly should've reported the dude at this point but feared for my safety and was honestly in quite a state of disrepair after my experiences with him.

Outside of that, he'd frequently show house guests how "easy it was" to take advantage of me by pinning me against walls in front of them, forcing me to the ground, trying to grind on me against my protest. My defense mechanism when overwhelmed by a threat is to often just shut down and go somewhere else mentally, which he'd often explain to them and say how he could "do whatever he wanted and i couldn't resist". Eventually I learned I had to shout "no!" and squirm away from him to get him to stop, although it didn't stop him from trying over and over and from trying to physically restrain me so I couldn't escape. I'd get panic attacks and he'd pin me down and hold me in a choke hold to "help" me stop shaking. Dudes like 200-300 something pounds and a security guard, dude was smothering. I'm weak as shit.

I had alcohol poisoning once (he was the provider of said alcohol) and ended up throwing up way more than is healthy and after he set up a bucket in front of me he just sat on the other side of the room and jacked off before walking over and finishing in the bucket of vomit in front of me.
He proceeded to then leave me half naked in the middle of the living room for his room mate to step over in the morning.

I stayed with him for so long because I honestly thought it was some personal hell designed just for me, I'm not mentally well. Dude knew how to manipulate me to make me afraid of leaving and it worked. I was honestly afraid someone else would have to go through the same shit or that he'd drag my ass through the dirt over some fake shit. Which I mean, he did, but it didn't really work too much. I'm glad the fuckers in jail.

Overall, he was abusive, egotistical, a zoo, a pedo
I mean honestly he was an overall asshole and everyone could always tell something was off
and yeah
he was a babyfur. Dude has a bunch of telegram stickers of his sona in diapers and whatnot. Probably should've been a stronger hint but I wanted to believe at the time that he just did it to cope.

He told me how he fucked some dude and only found out after that they were 14 but I heard from said 14 year old that he was fully aware of his age. Take that with a grain of salt though as the 14 year old in question was frequently known to lie about their age in attempt to get sex.

Honestly the dude would get hungry eyes at any "cute" person that was at the house and would try to get me to help manipulate people into "having fun" who were often uninterested and sometimes even visibly uncomfortable. There's this one super innocent person we both knew who was like, vocally uncomfortable with sexual comments and arbor would persist to ask him inappropriate questions anyways. 

I have no idea if this is even worthwhile information, I apologize for the wall of text.
Honestly, make fun of me if you want. I'm not here for support or sympathy. A lot of shit is hard to remember and I know there's stuff that I'm only just skimming.
I'm just glad I'm out of that situation and want more people to know how scummy the dude was, so much of what he did isn't even documented. I doubt there's much that can be traced back to me outside of this but honestly I don't really care.
I feel like this might break the first guideline, but I'm really the only person who witnessed/knew about the brunt of it considering everyone else was smart enough to keep away from him.


----------



## Vault (Nov 24, 2020)

altoutanarchy said:


> I realize that it's been a few months since this was posted, and I'm not quite sure how to use kiwi farms although I do browse it occassionally, so I apologize if this is inappropriate or if I'm misusing anything.
> 
> I'm "his bf" (now EX, thank god), Jeff. I can post proof of some sort if needed, but I have not been in contact with him since March/April 2020. Lucky for me he was indicted on my birthday, I'm glad that fuckers in jail.
> 
> ...



Sounds like typical groomer/abuser behaviour, man. Sorry you had to deal with that. Sometimes you don't realize how fucked up a situation is until you're out of it and can properly reflect. People like that can pretty much twist things so much you see it as 'normal' in the moment.

The whole jerking off during parties and shit is some nasty exhibitionist behaviour, non consensual kinda shit. Lot of fucked up people do shit like that - They like the whole feeling of pushing boundaries and seeing how far they can go. Shit like that escalates easily, so I'm not surprised he went on to touch up a kid. Disgusting.


----------



## Sheeeeeiiiiiittt (Nov 24, 2020)

altoutanarchy said:


> I realize that it's been a few months since this was posted, and I'm not quite sure how to use kiwi farms although I do browse it occassionally, so I apologize if this is inappropriate or if I'm misusing anything.
> 
> I'm "his bf" (now EX, thank god), Jeff. I can post proof of some sort if needed, but I have not been in contact with him since March/April 2020. Lucky for me he was indicted on my birthday, I'm glad that fuckers in jail.
> 
> ...



interesting. it’s good you got out of that relationship. You avoided a bullet

also, might want to have twitter remove this if you still use this character. Having a great character tainted by pedos sucks. 



			Twitter


----------



## .NET (Nov 24, 2020)

This dumb bitch Chizzurp outed her personal shit (archive) to some BLM fag on Twitter (old archive / archive) who seems to get a lot of similar replies from others, and just left it there for everyone to read. She tried closing her account for some time when people gave her some flak for that post, but she put it back up again just recently and left the post there, too.

It's another case of typical stupid furry who can't make up their mind, and ignorantly promotes bad behavior because they think they're _so special._
She has randomly decided to change her character (archive), or declare the need for a new character (archive) almost every year, sometimes more than once a year.

She also bitches about work constantly as if she's in a glorious position for being a social worker (archive), and everyone else just _does not understand_ the *sheer* *magnitude *of work she has to do. A few months back, she was whining about some anti-BLM jokes at work (archive) to get ass-pats from her pals to make her feel better.



Spoiler: Her face



Source (archive)


----------



## Throwawayyy (Nov 24, 2020)

Outing this pedophile. This is cub porn and racist shit drawn by Ritts/@rittsrotts on Twitter.



			https://lulz.net/furi/res/3595255.html


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Nov 24, 2020)

Throwawayyy said:


> Outing this pedophile. This is cub porn and racist shit drawn by Ritts/@rittsrotts on Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> https://lulz.net/furi/res/3595255.html


gonna need more info than that, furry faggot


----------



## Throwawayyy (Nov 24, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> gonna need more info than that, furry faggot


OK what else? You have eyes.


----------



## Mikoyan (Nov 24, 2020)

Throwawayyy said:


> Outing this pedophile. This is cub porn and racist shit drawn by Ritts/@rittsrotts on Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> https://lulz.net/furi/res/3595255.html


I really don't give a fuck myself, but that's fo sho Ritts' art and it's the kind of stereotyping that'll get you cancelled - from an artist who's been very _progressive_ and _inclusive_. This could lead to a popcorn moment.


----------



## Throwawayyy (Nov 24, 2020)

Mikoyan said:


> I really don't give a fuck myself, but that's fo sho Ritts' art and it's the kind of stereotyping that'll get you cancelled - from an artist who's been very _progressive_ and _inclusive_. This could lead to a popcorn moment.


I dont have the Twitter follower count to get it out there. I want to see how his woke followers feel about following a pedo.


----------



## omori (Nov 24, 2020)

Throwawayyy said:


> I dont have the Twitter follower count to get it out there. I want to see how his woke followers feel about following a pedo.


There’s Twitter accounts whose sole existence is about spreading this kind of info, go bother one of them.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 25, 2020)

Throwawayyy said:


> Outing this pedophile. This is cub porn and racist shit drawn by Ritts/@rittsrotts on Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> https://lulz.net/furi/res/3595255.html


Named himself throwaway, whines about racism, and links to lulz.net. Kill yourself nigger.

EDIT: Lulz.net actually did a sensible thing for once and banned you from their site for PA requesting too. Get owned, retard.


----------



## lolwut (Nov 25, 2020)

Throwawayyy said:


> I dont have the Twitter follower count to get it out there.





> I have Twitter


You have to go back.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Nov 25, 2020)

Throwawayyy said:


> I want to see how his woke followers feel about following a pedo.


get outta here with that.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 25, 2020)

Throwawayyy said:


> I dont have the Twitter follower count to get it out there. I want to see how his woke followers feel about following a pedo.


put your PA requests in the Furry PA thread so we can laugh at you evaluate your needs


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Nov 26, 2020)

That was...an event. Entertained me for 1 second.


----------



## Marche (Nov 26, 2020)

Throwawayyy said:


> Outing this pedophile. This is cub porn and racist shit drawn by Ritts/@rittsrotts on Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> https://lulz.net/furi/res/3595255.html


Is he a pedo or does he just draw cub porn? is he openly hypocritical about cub porn being the same as real child porn or does he just think its drawings?
As for the racist shit, who cares? 
If you want some personal army shit at least give some sort of run down on why the hell anyone should give a shit outside him drawing a subject matter that is pretty damn prevalent in hentai now days


----------



## Frosted Snowflakes (Nov 27, 2020)

Has anyone seen this yet?


----------



## JethroTullamore (Nov 27, 2020)

Snowflake Buster said:


> Has anyone seen this yet?


I love FlashGitz


----------



## The_MmmBop_Gang (Nov 27, 2020)

.NET said:


> This dumb bitch Chizzurp outed her personal shit (archive) to some BLM fag on Twitter (old archive / archive) who seems to get a lot of similar replies from others, and just left it there for everyone to read. She tried closing her account for some time when people gave her some flak for that post, but she put it back up again just recently and left the post there, too.
> 
> It's another case of typical stupid furry who can't make up their mind, and ignorantly promotes bad behavior because they think they're _so special._
> She has randomly decided to change her character (archive), or declare the need for a new character (archive) almost every year, sometimes more than once a year.
> ...




That image perfectly emulates White Girls Fuck Dooooogs (they really fuck em), damn lol.


----------



## Activelo (Nov 27, 2020)

Yiff.Party update:

There's been some effort to start up a new site similar to yiff.party, since kemono.party is unstable and overall incredibly difficult to work with. Two discord servers have popped up since the site's closure, TheNewYiffParty and Yiff.Party Universe - The Discord Edition. The former is trying to develop the new site and has decided on the name "MemoryHole" via poll. I have attached the text files of all of the channels that I have access to in this post.







The owner of Yiff.Party Universe, Cassandra Saturn, aka RealKorra, is claiming that the server replaces the site. Yesterday, she claimed on f95zone, without providing evidence, that the reason that yiff.party closed is because of her breaking up with the site owner.




Naturally, people called bullshit on this.








Her response to the second poster:





Here's a couple posts that whatever4096 is likely referring to.










In the discord itself, which she claims to have around 2000 members, a user by the name of Goose has been allegedly trying to get the other affiliate servers shut down by false reporting them.







Another user was banned for apparently calling for professional help over a bit of personal history. I *think* it's about this announcement, telling everyone how she and her mother got kicked out of the house, but I'm not certain.










Here's some more screenshots of her server:















Overall, it seems that TheNewYiffParty/MemoryHole has more of a chance to succeed than Yiff.Party Universe, but only time will tell.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Nov 27, 2020)

Activelo said:


> Yiff.Party update:
> 
> There's been some effort to start up a new site similar to yiff.party, since kemono.party is unstable and overall incredibly difficult to work with. Two discord servers have popped up since the site's closure, TheNewYiffParty and Yiff.Party Universe - The Discord Edition. The former is trying to develop the new site and has decided on the name "MemoryHole" via poll. I have attached the text files of all of the channels that I have access to in this post.
> View attachment 1753003
> ...


Cassandra Saturn is a troony as fuck name.


----------



## Toolbox (Nov 27, 2020)

Activelo said:


> Yiff.Party update:
> 
> There's been some effort to start up a new site similar to yiff.party, since kemono.party is unstable and overall incredibly difficult to work with. Two discord servers have popped up since the site's closure, TheNewYiffParty and Yiff.Party Universe - The Discord Edition. The former is trying to develop the new site and has decided on the name "MemoryHole" via poll. I have attached the text files of all of the channels that I have access to in this post.
> View attachment 1753003
> ...


Imagine thinking a Discord server just straight up ripping paid content is going to last nearly as long as an actual solo website doing the same thing. This is like if the Pirate bay went offline and some random said "we're hosting the site on Skype now."


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 27, 2020)

Holy shit, is there _anything_ furries won't create massive amounts of drama over? It's just a goddamn piracy website, you cumbrained morons!


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 27, 2020)

Activelo said:


> Yiff.Party update:
> 
> There's been some effort to start up a new site similar to yiff.party, since kemono.party is unstable and overall incredibly difficult to work with. Two discord servers have popped up since the site's closure, TheNewYiffParty and Yiff.Party Universe - The Discord Edition. The former is trying to develop the new site and has decided on the name "MemoryHole" via poll. I have attached the text files of all of the channels that I have access to in this post.
> View attachment 1753003
> ...


It won't and I'll tell you why:

You know how YandereDev's shitty game made people split off into their own groups to make their own game? Yea that fell flat.
You know how Furaffinity is dogshit but splinter sites tend to die or end up filled with absolute degeneracy? Pepperidge Farm remembers.
Ya know how idiots tend to try to emulate the old Chris trolling and turn out to be absolute fucking spastics? I really hope you do otherwise why are you here?

Every singe fucking time there's a splinter or an attempted reboot, it becomes plagued with problems. This shit is no different, and considering the owner is being called out for bullshit and is claiming she's living in a van with her mom for pity points while banning people who are attempting to give her help, I do not see a future where yiff.party will return to its former glory. You'll just have to go back to u18chan.

I give this exactly three weeks before some absolutely crazy shit happens and it all burns down.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 27, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> I give this exactly three weeks before some absolutely crazy predictable shit happens and it all burns down.


FTFY.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 28, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> FTFY.


Eh, crazy doesn't necessarily mean unpredictable.


----------



## Activelo (Nov 28, 2020)

While I'm at it, here's the discord archive of Yiff.Party Universe as of today. The missing channels didn't have anything in it.

Be mindful that many of these can be NSFW.

Edit: Moved everything to a ZIP file for convenience.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 28, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Decided to poke in on the various furfag sex toy vendors to see if there's anything new.
> 
> As it turns out, the trend of slapping knots on horsecocks that caught on with the "Felkin" species (Dragons with fur and usually no wings.) hasn't waned, and the furfag coomers can now fuck themselves with their very own Felkin dildo.
> 
> ...





Corn Flakes said:


> Holy shit, is there _anything_ furries won't create massive amounts of drama over?



*Not in the fucking slightest. Everything is drama, and all of them are drama llamas.*

Found though digging in on this new toy release that there was at least some amount of shit flung at TwinTail over alleged business relations with XenoForge, the 'originator' of Felkins. (probably just knockoff Dragon Booster beasts.)

*TL;DR: TwinTail bought out the toy as part of the assets transfer from the defunct FriskyBeast company in Ohio, whom XenoForge had some business relations with, resulting in a pre-production sketch of the toy.

XenoForge after that had little to no involvement after that point. And TwinTail effectively distanced themselves with a "We don't know if they're actually a Zoophile, we don't condone that, but we wont be working with her in the future"*

Likely politically motivated to an extent _*(Surprising No one.)*_ , *as her dog wore a MAGA hat in a photo. *_[among other things?]_

https://twintailcreations.com/blogs/news/xenoforge ( https://archive.md/AmFs1 )




Spoiler: Blog Dump - We SWEAR we aren't ZOOPHILES...



Recently, information made public about XenoForge has brought into question our affiliation with her. We have taken our time making a direct statement to avoid any false information while we conducted our own investigation.

What Happened:​Yesterday morning, an individual tweeted screenshots of ZenoForge's dog wearing, amongst other things, a MAGA hat. The same individual also posted screenshots implicating XenoForge as a zoophile. We were quickly tagged in this post as XenoForge is the creator of the Felkin species which our most recent model (Zane) is based on.

Firstly...​We would like to emphasize a core value all owners strictly enforce at Twin Tail Creations:
*We do not discriminate against:*

*Race*
*Age*
*Gender*
*Sexual Orientation*
*Disability*
*Religion*
*Political Affiliation*
We enforce a strict zero tolerance policy regarding discrimination in any of these areas. We understand political affiliations can be particularly dividing. As such, the company does not and will not comment on any political affiliations regardless of political stance or topic. While we do not expect all of our employees and contractors to share the same beliefs, we do expect them to respect the beliefs and opinions of others even if they differ from their own.

Addressing Misinformation:​There are a few statements we have seen floating around which we would like to directly address:



> "XenoForge designed TTC's new model: Zane"​XenoForge originally worked with FriskyBeast to create the Felkin design and we inherited this design when we acquired FriskyBeast. At the time, the design was still only rough sketches. Earlier this year, our in-house 3D modeler took the sketches and designed the 3D model now known as Zane. While she was shown final designs, XenoForge was not a part of this modeling process. *She did not design Zane and did not produce Zane's artwork.*
> 
> "XenoForge is an employee of TTC"​She is not, and has never been, employed by us.
> 
> "XenoForge is a Zoophile and TTC is ok with it"​Absolutely not. We do not condone beastiality in any form and take this accusation incredibly seriously. Prior to yesterday's events, we have never had any indication of XenoForge being associated with any form of zoophilia.



Our Findings:​The LAST thing we want to do is label someone with something as serious as zoophilia without being confident beyond any reasonable doubt of the validity of the accusations. We spent time researching this on our own as well as reaching out to XenoForge. From the information available, we do not believe there is currently enough evidence to state whether or not the allegations are true with certainly. We will not be a part of the spread of rumor and conjecture which is why we would like to kindly ask our customers and followers to reserve judgement until we can be more certain of the truth. We do not want to be responsible for giving someone a label which could ruin their life. 


> *To be clear:* We do not condone zoophilia. PERIOD. If we ever find sufficient evidence indicating an individual associated with us is involved in such activities, their relationship with us will end IMMEDIATELY.



Our response:​While we have not paid XenoForge for any artwork in well over a year, we were in the middle of discussions regarding future work. After a discussion with XenoForge earlier today, *we will not be commissioning her for any current or future projects*. In addition, we will continue to hold the rights to Zane's design and there are no plans to pull the model.

Please feel free to reach out to us with any questions.

We hope you stay safe.
         Written by Twin Tail Creations


----------



## SauceGoat (Nov 28, 2020)

Nasir/Nasfk's back again, this time under the username Wrathloren.

 
 
https://twitter.com/crepusculecat/status/1332557490714644480
Archive

Nas openly confirmed who he is on his Instagram, although comments are turned off. He also currently has 9k followers on there:
  
https://www.instagram.com/wrathloren/
https://www.instagram.com/p/CIHhQk7H-aK/?igshid=198mzmb3zfjs1 + Archive

He's back on Twitter too, but it's locked down:

https://twitter.com/wrathloren
His user ID is 1291007239696855041 if he changes his @. Also seems like he may be actively posting.


----------



## Cool Spot (Nov 28, 2020)

Wow, Nas really did manage to make a whole new handle and get almost 10k followers on Instagram within a few months, huh? He knows how to play the woke furry crowd still.


----------



## Great Dane (Nov 28, 2020)

Bitters / Sentari on Kiwi Farms























			https://twitter.com/AngosturaCat/status/1332725724634099715
		



			https://twitter.com/AngosturaCat/status/1332726518833958916
		



			https://archive.md/WEOzo
		












			https://twitter.com/LYDARKAON/status/1332743866127093761
		



			https://twitter.com/LYDARKAON/status/1332744921103687685
		



			https://archive.md/eZvTT
		



			https://archive.md/7n9KG
		


EDIT:
Crossover





			https://twitter.com/acekatt/status/1332756223670804486
		



			https://archive.md/zGuQ2
		


EDIT 2:












			https://twitter.com/gh0styb0i/status/1332752861319532551
		



			https://twitter.com/LYDARKAON/status/1332754177399939077
		



			https://archive.md/icrNp


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 28, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> Bitters / Sentari on Kiwi Farms
> 
> View attachment 1753966View attachment 1753971
> View attachment 1753975View attachment 1753976
> ...


Reading all those xenopronouns gave me a nosebleed. wtf.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 28, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> Bitters / Sentari on Kiwi Farms
> 
> View attachment 1753966View attachment 1753971
> View attachment 1753975View attachment 1753976
> ...


What in the fuck even is this thread?

Bitters & Sentari are what... admitting they shut down all conversation with  conservative libertarians because they have the ability to change their minds and support shit when they feel like? ... All in the name of "cuz muh nazis"? Along with throwing out baseless accusations that "libertarians" turn them into lolcows?

Is that what I'm getting out of this?




_Is that a challenge?_

Edit: Surface Level Profile Dig. * Pretty much doxed themselves.*



Spoiler:  Samantha K. George / AngosturaCat 






_Photo Age: ~ December 2019_

Source: Ash Coyote Feature Video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PUGQq6oSwY





Your browser is not able to display this video.




Real Name: Samantha Kaye George
Age: 28 (Sourced by TheBigOne)
Biological Sex: Female (apparent.)
Known Aliases: Bitters, SweetBitters, AngosturaCat, DameFortune , ThemLovelyNightmares, 13Strawberries, Sola DameFortune
Location: Colorado Springs, Colorado, USA
Address: 2720 N Circle Dr, Colorado Springs, CO 80909 (Sourced by TheBigOne)
Hometown: Murray, Kentucky, USA
Education: Bachelors, Studio Arts
Occupation: "Studio Artist"

Phone (Home): 1-270-759-1718 (Sourced by TheBigOne)
Phone (Cell): 1-270-227-6873 (Sourced by TheBigOne)

WikiFur: https://en.wikifur.com/wiki/DameFortune
E-Mail: samantha.k.george@gmail.com , sola_damefortune@hotmail.com ( https://archive.md/wyStg )
Skype: cause-shes-bittersweet
XBL: Dame-Fortune
"Professional" Portfolio: https://skgeorge.weebly.com/
Furaffinity: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/SweetBitters ( No Guests Allowed.)
Old Furaffinity: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/themlovelynightmares/
Etsy Shop: https://www.etsy.com/shop/13Strawberries
Furiffic: https://www.furiffic.com/Bitters/info ( https://archive.md/GCaPD )
Weasyl: https://www.weasyl.com/~damefortune ( https://archive.vn/6mdzw )
DeviantART: https://www.deviantart.com/sweetbitters ( https://archive.md/9btxf )
Ko-Fi: https://ko-fi.com/bitters
Picarto: https://picarto.tv/Bitters
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/SweetBitters
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/angosturacat/
TwitterID: @angosturacat => 921092629479034880
Banned Twitter Account: https://twitter.com/themlovely

Twitter Analytics - Shows most mentioned users.

https://en.whotwi.com/angosturacat ( https://archive.vn/VuoAB )



Relations

Patreon - Six Patrons: Unknown identities.

Group Associations

Black Lives Matter _(Implied from actions & work)_
Antifa _(Implied from actions & work)_


----------



## Big Bang (Nov 28, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> What in the fuck even is this thread?
> 
> Bitters & Sentari are what... admitting they shut down all conversation with  conservative libertarians because they have the ability to change their minds and support shit when they feel like? ... All in the name of "cuz muh nazis"? Along with throwing out baseless accusations that "libertarians" turn them into lolcows?
> 
> ...





			https://skgeorge.weebly.com/
		

 https://archive.md/85Pz6 Real name: Samantha K. George.
Nice traditional art; unfortunately a toxic person.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 28, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> https://skgeorge.weebly.com/
> 
> 
> Real name: Samantha K. George.
> Nice traditional art, toxic person.


Yup! that's her work alright.


----------



## Loona (Nov 28, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Furaffinity: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/SweetBitters ( No Guests Allowed.)


Since FA can't be archived, I took screenshots of SweetBitters's Homepage, Gallery, Scraps, Favorites, and Journals.
It's mostly pretty mundane, but something worth noting: the presence of pregnancy fetish art in both the Gallery and the Favorites.


Spoiler: Homepage (NSFW)











Spoiler: Gallery (NSFW)

















Spoiler: Scraps (NSFW)











Spoiler: Favorites (NSFW)































Spoiler: Journals


----------



## JethroTullamore (Nov 28, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> Bitters / Sentari on Kiwi Farms
> 
> View attachment 1753966View attachment 1753971
> View attachment 1753975View attachment 1753976
> ...


Not finished yet, but the unironic use of xey/xem pronouns is killing me.


----------



## Linoone (Nov 28, 2020)

Furaffinity gets ddosed again to no one's surprise, furfags bitching about it as per usual.



			https://twitter.com/furaffinity/status/1332722419547639809
		



			https://archive.md/2XiF0


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Nov 28, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> *Not in the fucking slightest. Everything is drama, and all of them are drama llamas.*
> 
> Found though digging in on this new toy release that there was at least some amount of shit flung at TwinTail over alleged business relations with XenoForge, the 'originator' of Felkins. (probably just knockoff Dragon Booster beasts.)
> 
> ...


What makes that whole Twin Tails thing even better is some of the folks they follow show they really don't care about zoophilia, or other shit as well. It was a fun pile of drama to laugh at a few weeks back when it happened. Days? I lost all concept of time lately.






And for the other hilarious drama



			https://twitter.com/AngosturaCat/status/1332897242798297088
		




			https://archive.vn/swKBj


----------



## FeverGlitch (Nov 29, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> https://twitter.com/AngosturaCat/status/1332897242798297088
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Kiwi Farts".  
Damn, we got btfo pretty hard, guys. Lets close down the AC board forever.


----------



## Pax Europaea (Nov 29, 2020)

The levels of cope in this thread. Ho-oh, boy.. Sentari go get 'em..
[1]


[2]

[3]

[4]


Onlyfans?
Don't see why not, theres a huge niche for fatfur content on there right now. Go for it Queen.

Our boy might have also been suspended, I suppose KF is the only platform they'll be active on from now on.


----------



## Big Bang (Nov 29, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> The levels of cope in this thread. Ho-oh, boy.. Sentari go get 'em..
> [1]
> View attachment 1755267
> 
> ...


If you don't feel threatened, you'd have no reason to post this to your twitter. You'd be able to ignore it like a mature adult, since there's nothing disparaging being said about you; it's just reposting what you've tweeted.


Spoiler: Gay Advice



Not everyone here hates you. That doesn't mean said people won't also call you out on your negative behavior. I prefer not to shit on people, and try to see the positives where I can, but this ugly behavior is not making you look any better. Over time, your real name and alias will appear in google searches linking to KiwiFarms. If you keep up this behavior, you're going to end up with a permanent record on the internet, and it will become harder for you in the future, regardless of self-employment. Please be more careful with how you act. You have great art and talent and are still young enough to learn and change. Don't squander it by being toxic. It only takes one pissing off a guy MATI enough for them to dig up _everything_ and show how awful one really is behind closed doors, ruining one's reputation permanently (that's not a threat, btw. It's just what's happened time and time again in the furry fandom. Learn from history.)


----------



## Racoober (Nov 29, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> [4]
> View attachment 1755265


Can't just take anything in stride, has to act like an absolute dick head. _Typical furry_




Its not that the info is easy or hard to find, its the fact that its out there and obtainable. People much worse are going to have an easier time fucking with you if they can just google your address.


----------



## Great Dane (Nov 29, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> Our boy might have also been suspended, I suppose KF is the only platform they'll be active on from now on.
> View attachment 1755277View attachment 1755278



It seems that account is deactivated, not suspended. Users usually have thirty days to reactivate their account. A suspension message would look something like the one below.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 29, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> The levels of cope in this thread. Ho-oh, boy.. Sentari go get 'em..
> [1]
> View attachment 1755267
> 
> ...


Lmao, the level of salt in that psychobitch commie.

Oh and she's been previously banned on twitter (not that it matters). https://twitter.com/themlovely



> If she's hot and single (has no man), she's probably crazy.





Spoiler: gay advice



I only ever do this shit when I'm bored. Stop gloating about your opsec when you've done fuck all to prevent it.

Sure, it may make you look like plastic to keep things professional with your real name, but it's your real reputation on the line.

So, *Fuck around, and find out.



*

And remember: nothing you post on the internet, or expose to companies will ever go away.



@TheBigOne , She's 26. she's a big girl, she knows better. :^)




'Cause you know, she's fat.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Nov 29, 2020)

"do NOT call out anyone else for choosing to support him"

That really just sums up perfectly how shit the furry community is. They pick the most retarded shit to disassociate and witch hunt people over, and likewise pick the most retarded shit _not_ to witch hunt people over. Fucks sake, it'd be way more funny if it wasn't so depressing. Nasfk was a fucking *serial rapist* and they _*still *_don't decide to maybe realize there are times where you need to make people aware of this shit? Who in their right mind would continue to be friends with a rapist after discovering that fact? One that paraded their rapes around like trophies, at that. Everyone in this community HAS to have autism. Low-functioning. It's the only way to explain this shit.


----------



## round robin (Nov 29, 2020)

Jesus christ, stop giving cows retarded life advice. Just make fun of them and move on.

Bitters is fat and I would not have sex with her.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 29, 2020)

round robin said:


> Jesus christ, stop giving cows retarded life advice. Just make fun of them and move on.
> 
> Bitters is fat and I would not have sex with her.



Not that retarded cows would even bother to take any life advice from the farms.


----------



## sleepdeprived (Nov 29, 2020)

I've always wondered about AngosturaCat - anyone who's adjacent to furry Twitter knows that anywhere there's even a hint of furry drama she's present, like flies to shit. Turns out that, as is the road for many a voluptuous (read: grossly overweight) white woman, she's snagged herself a black man in holy matrimony who just so happens to be military. Turns out all of the posturing and identity politics (funny that she identifies herself as a demiwoman and demisexual in her profile - couldn't even stomach making the feasible jump into nonbinary, or picking a sexuality du jour that most leftists can agree is at least close to an actual sexuality) is to cover for the fact that without the heavily policed self-concept she maintains on Twitter she's garden-variety fat white trash, and a dependapotamus to boot.

So solves the mystery of how she has this much time in a day for furry drama - she's a bored housewife, flexing what little social currency she has with furries, of all people. Her full-time work consists of putting out one drawing of dog dick a month for her 6 Patreon supporters. Must be nice to have your free housing and healthcare as provided by your military spouse, the two biggest concerns for real working artists. Frees up a lot of time to play at being an actual freelancer and not the furry equivalent of every other stay-at-home dependa opening an Etsy account to sell wire-wrapped turquoise jewelry, not to mention shoving your nose into every furry's steaming pile of shit.

Keep going, Samantha - if you can still see your toes, you haven't had enough nuggies! What will your husband think?


----------



## Big Bang (Nov 29, 2020)

sleepdeprived said:


> I've always wondered about AngosturaCat - anyone who's adjacent to furry Twitter knows that anywhere there's even a hint of furry drama she's present, like flies to shit. Turns out that, as is the road for many a voluptuous (read: grossly overweight) white woman, she's snagged herself a black man in holy matrimony who just so happens to be military. Turns out all of the posturing and identity politics (funny that she identifies herself as a demiwoman and demisexual in her profile - couldn't even stomach making the feasible jump into nonbinary, or picking a sexuality du jour that most leftists can agree is at least close to an actual sexuality) is to cover for the fact that without the heavily policed self-concept she maintains on Twitter she's garden-variety fat white trash, and a dependapotamus to boot.
> 
> So solves the mystery of how she has this much time in a day for furry drama - she's a bored housewife, flexing what little social currency she has with furries, of all people. Her full-time work consists of putting out one drawing of dog dick a month for her 6 Patreon supporters. Must be nice to have your free housing and healthcare as provided by your military spouse, the two biggest concerns for real working artists. Frees up a lot of time to play at being an actual freelancer and not the furry equivalent of every other stay-at-home dependa opening an Etsy account to sell wire-wrapped turquoise jewelry, not to mention shoving your nose into every furry's steaming pile of shit.
> 
> ...


Yikes. Military have very high divorce rates. Knowing how furries are, she's at greater risk of cheating on her spouse (though her spouse is at greater risk of cheating on her if deployed due to being military). If they divorce, she won't be able to support herself on her meager income. Looking at her price sheet and how many commissions she posts (Trello included), she isn't making much more than federal minimum wage ($7.25/hr). She'd have to tolerate him cheating because she can't afford to not have his income. Reality hurts...
Unless, of course, she's lying for brownie points.


----------



## round robin (Nov 29, 2020)

sleepdeprived said:


> I've always wondered about AngosturaCat - anyone who's adjacent to furry Twitter knows that anywhere there's even a hint of furry drama she's present, like flies to shit. Turns out that, as is the road for many a voluptuous (read: grossly overweight) white woman, she's snagged herself a black man in holy matrimony who just so happens to be military. Turns out all of the posturing and identity politics (funny that she identifies herself as a demiwoman and demisexual in her profile - couldn't even stomach making the feasible jump into nonbinary, or picking a sexuality du jour that most leftists can agree is at least close to an actual sexuality) is to cover for the fact that without the heavily policed self-concept she maintains on Twitter she's garden-variety fat white trash, and a dependapotamus to boot.
> 
> So solves the mystery of how she has this much time in a day for furry drama - she's a bored housewife, flexing what little social currency she has with furries, of all people. Her full-time work consists of putting out one drawing of dog dick a month for her 6 Patreon supporters. Must be nice to have your free housing and healthcare as provided by your military spouse, the two biggest concerns for real working artists. Frees up a lot of time to play at being an actual freelancer and not the furry equivalent of every other stay-at-home dependa opening an Etsy account to sell wire-wrapped turquoise jewelry, not to mention shoving your nose into every furry's steaming pile of shit.
> 
> ...


Holy shit, she's a dependa? If there's any reason at all to hate this fat bitch that's the one. I wonder if she thinks she "shares rank" with her husband.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 29, 2020)

sleepdeprived said:


> she's snagged herself a black man in holy matrimony who just so happens to be military.



Go figure, she's a legitimate Dependapotamus! Plus, that's besides the fact that she's a self labeled socialist. Not very patriotic of you.~

Wonder if her husband is just a chubby chaser... or did she get fat after getting married?

But if he's in the military, I think he's USAF if the information I'm finding is accurate.




Way to emasculate your own husband.



sleepdeprived said:


> Keep going, Samantha - if you can still see your toes, you haven't had enough nuggies! What will your husband think?



She probably gets her nuggies from the on-base Burger King.


----------



## Cuscuta (Nov 29, 2020)

What is with these leftist furries (or modern lefty idiots in general I suppose) cozying up to the military industrial complex? Isn't it supposed to be a tool of imperialism or oppression or whatever? There is no logic in being all "ACAB, BLM, Smash the State!" when cops are involved, and then when it's the actual military, turning around and depending on them for your income. I guess I answered my own question there. It's the money. She is just another Dependasaurus after all.

Definitely not mad. Yes, linking people to a kiwifarms post about you as if it's a mark of pride is totally something a sane, well adjusted individual would do.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 29, 2020)

Cuscuta said:


> What is with these leftist furries (or modern lefty idiots in general I suppose) cozying up to the military industrial complex? Isn't it supposed to be a tool of imperialism or oppression or whatever? There is no logic in being all "ACAB, BLM, Smash the State!" when cops are involved, and then when it's the actual military, turning around and depending on them for your income. I guess I answered my own question there. It's the money. She is just another Dependasaurus after all.
> 
> Definitely not mad. Yes, linking people to a kiwifarms post about you as if it's a mark of pride is totally something a sane, well adjusted individual would do.
> 
> View attachment 1756130


100% "not mad"

But yeah, her specifically; she's the de facto Dependasaurus, and very few military spouses are truly deserving of that title.

But yeah, part of your tax dollars are going straight to her at the end of the day. All to let her badmouth the nation, and the people her husband is sworn to protect or will be sworn to protect, if he hasn't finished training or something (again, don't know enough about him). Ain't it just grand?

But seriously: why is she playing a bluff of thinking that (we) don't know her address by now? Does she honestly not think that it's already blasted on the internet by every data aggregator service, let alone know what those are?




_Dying, dying from clogged arteries from all those nuggies._


----------



## Spoonomancer (Nov 29, 2020)

AngosturaCat is fat and I would not have sex with her.


----------



## AConcernedThirdParty2020 (Nov 29, 2020)

Pax Europaea said:


> Ho-oh, boy.. Sentari go get 'em..


I don't know what's going on in this thread exactly but I didn't realize this had turned into Personal Army: The Faggening. 

Like you guysl are really friends with that "xey/xem" nutjob? Christ, gas the whole forum.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 29, 2020)

AConcernedThirdParty2020 said:


> I don't know what's going on in this thread exactly but I didn't realize this had turned into Personal Army: The Faggening.
> 
> Like you guysl are really friends with that "xey/xem" nutjob? Christ, gas the whole forum.



It's more like this.


----------



## Big Bang (Nov 29, 2020)

I was bored.
Samantha Kaye George (mother is Teresa Cavitt George) is 28 years old, born on 22 October 1992. Current address is 2720 N Circle Dr, Colorado Springs, CO 80909 though previously lived at 373 Hale Rd, Murray, KY 42071. Her phone numbers are 270-759-1718 (home) and 270-227-6873 (cell)
Edit: the 7591718 # is from the 373 Hale Rd home.


----------



## AConcernedThirdParty2020 (Nov 29, 2020)

Bitchy Commie said:


> It's more like this.
> 
> View attachment 1756211


Wish I could believe that, seeing a lot of one siding and "they are fat" gets old after about 5 posts saying the same thing. Too bad lydarkoan deleted, would love to see what similar dirt they have. 

Still though, I'm gonna be laughing about a retard that actually believes they are a "xey/xem" demon for the rest of the day


----------



## Thistle (Nov 29, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> I was bored.
> Samantha Kaye George (mother is Teresa Cavitt George) is 28 years old, born on 22 October 1992. Current address is 2720 N Circle Dr, Colorado Springs, CO 80909 though previously lived at 373 Hale Rd, Murray, KY 42071. Her phone numbers are 270-759-1718 (home) and 270-227-6873 (cell)


Those numbers are Kentucky area codes btw.


----------



## Big Bang (Nov 29, 2020)

Bitchy Commie said:


> Those numbers are Kentucky area codes btw.


Cell numbers can be kept across state lines, though it is possible they're no longer used by her. IIRC one of the numbers were directly attached to that address when I was looking at house listings, said number also being connected to her name. She moved into the house in 2019.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 29, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> Cell numbers can be kept across state lines, though it is possible they're no longer used by her.


Yeah, i know that the area code means little now since you can port between providers with ease, or get any area code via Google Voice, etc.

Just might be out of date, nobody will know until they're retarded enough to try and call them. Then again, the cat's out of the bag now & they'll either change them if they're staring at the dox, or the former happens.

... And oh you know what? she's not even properly married to the man yet if George is her maiden name, just a fuckbuddy black man who could just throw her out later. How curious. (Guess i misunderstood one of the earlier tweets about her relationship with him.)



> 2720 N Circle Dr, Colorado Springs, CO 80909



This might be her previous address and not her current. What I found puts her at East Hawthorn Drive, USAF Academy, CO 80840


----------



## sleepdeprived (Nov 29, 2020)

AConcernedThirdParty2020 said:


> Wish I could believe that, seeing a lot of one siding and "they are fat" gets old after about 5 posts saying the same thing. Too bad lydarkoan deleted, would love to see what similar dirt they have.
> 
> Still though, I'm gonna be laughing about a retard that actually believes they are a "xey/xem" demon for the rest of the day



I couldn't care less about the mentally ill refuse-to-be-women and mentally ill gay men that make up the furry fanbase. They all sit squarely at the bottom of the Internet totem pole; none of them are king of this wretched hill. Sam is easier to riff on because she's made herself a consistent voice in the community, talking down to everyone else while ingratiating herself to better and more accomplished artists. She's a social climber and a hemorrhoid up the ass. That's a lot of good material to work with.

If you put the effort into digging up something funny about LYDARKOAN/briarpupy, we'll have a go at her too. Not enough material to work with with just the neopronouns. There's plenty of room at this table for all flavor of dysfunctional tards - that's the magic of the Farms. **


----------



## Big Bang (Nov 29, 2020)

Bitchy Commie said:


> Yeah, i know that the area code means little now since you can port between providers with ease, or get any area code via Google Voice, etc.
> 
> Just might be out of date, nobody will know until they're retarded enough to try and call them. Then again, the cat's out of the bag now & they'll either change them if they're staring at the dox, or the former happens.
> 
> ...


I know which one you're looking at and there's nothing aside from the name to connect her to that house, whereas multiple other sites have connected her to the 2720 house (as the house has not changed ownership since 06/19/2019). There's a small percentage chance that she lives at the USAF Academy due to military husbandry, but... More info points to the 2720 house. 6453 E Hawthorn Dr Apt A-C does not have her listed as a resident (except for that one site), but I am seeing other people.


----------



## AConcernedThirdParty2020 (Nov 29, 2020)

Eh, I think it's just that if you live near a base and have been on Facebook, seen one dependapotamus, seen em all. 

Will admit that one is a traditional furry artist that fills the usual void of time with furry drama is a bit new.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 29, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> I know which one you're looking at and there's nothing aside from the name to connect her to that house, whereas multiple other sites have connected her to the 2720 house (as the house has not changed ownership since 06/19/2019). There's a small percentage chance that she lives at the USAF Academy due to military husbandry, but... More info points to the 2720 house. 6453 E Hawthorn Dr Apt A-C does not have her listed as a resident, but I am seeing other people.


it's possible that she isn't an official resident yet, but has had mail sent addressed to that block before.

Another explanation is that the 2720 house was bought back then, and that's where they'll live later after he's no longer needed to live on base. could probably find more on property tax details for that house.

Update: 2720 N Circle Drive - she isn't on the deed as far as the property tax listing goes. But is Bey Wade the USAF boyfriend? http://epmt.trs.elpasoco.com/epui/PropertyTaxDetails.aspx?schd=6333304025 ( https://archive.md/Ny18U )


----------



## Big Bang (Nov 29, 2020)

Bitchy Commie said:


> it's possible that she isn't an official resident yet, but has had mail sent addressed to that block before.
> 
> Another explanation is that the 2720 house was bought back then, and that's where they'll live later after he's no longer needed to live on base. could probably find more on property tax details for that house.
> 
> ...


Yes, he is!



https://www.amazon.com/wedding/marq...rge-murray-august-2015/registry/24J7BI6MZCRMS https://archive.md/Z3cN8


----------



## Thistle (Nov 29, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> Yes, he is! https://www.amazon.com/wedding/marq...rge-murray-august-2015/registry/24J7BI6MZCRMS https://archive.md/Z3cN8


Ay! I was right for once! Though that listing says circa 2015 so i guess she is married.

The story of the wedding appears to have been written by him.


> "After three years [in 2015] of love I graduated from Murray State and I decided to join the Air Force to try to commission. After one tough year of separation we decided to meet occasionally. Every time we met it rejuvinated our love for one another. After almost a year and a half of being seperated while playing minecraft I decided to craft her a daimond ring."



I think that puts him at about... 6 years of being involved with the USAF if he got commissioned.


----------



## Toolbox (Nov 29, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> Yes, he is!
> View attachment 1756406
> https://www.amazon.com/wedding/marq...rge-murray-august-2015/registry/24J7BI6MZCRMS https://archive.md/Z3cN8


Amazon.com/wedding? What the fuck?


----------



## Thistle (Nov 29, 2020)

Toolbox said:


> Amazon.com/wedding? What the fuck?



Yeah, they let you create a wishlist there for guests to buy gifts for the wedding.

As for the property, it's a remodeled 4 bed 3 bath, with a basement, and a sizable shed. Personally, i don't like the location. it's on a 4 lane road, and not much of a yard to speak of... although they do have a nearby park.

So let me get this straight, college lovers from kentucky, he signs up for USAF, and has to go train in colorado. They kept in touch, and along the way she moved to be closer to him, & eventually got married.




The little extra post-delete lore of Lydarkoan


----------



## Pax Europaea (Nov 29, 2020)

Most likely we'll be adding another name to the list of Teagan's aliases ...


----------



## wunhunglo (Nov 29, 2020)

Lydarkoan is Riley Jacobson. He's addicted to clout, callouts, drama, and infighting about it.


			http://archive.ph/jkrsG
		


Riley's soycreature face.








						⚡🔥 𝕊𝔼ℕ𝕋𝔸ℝ𝕀 🔥⚡ on Twitter: "DID IT YALL (sorry I'm sleppy fhsuc…
					

archived 19 Dec 2019 20:24:44 UTC




					archive.ph
				









Some aliases Riley used over just a few months.
teagfox
teadoragon
maltdrage
halkespurn
olliechimerax
olliezaur
khymerax
briarspurn
manemyra
briarpupy
Sentari
Astyr

Riley has a long repeating pattern of calling people out for clout but hiding guilty friends, causing feuds with other former friends. Then he hides from callouts at himself and changes his name, while doxing people who call him out. This is from February 2019.


			http://archive.ph/akzv8
		






Here's many posts about one of Riley's feuds with ex friend Aark. This is from December 2019.





						Furry Fandom and Drama General
					

Briarpupy rants about the conservatives again.    https://twitter.com/briarpupy/status/1206985929031847937 http://archive.md/M2ULs   This is literally saying that anyone who doesn’t agree with them on all levels has no right to be interested in the same thing they are. It’d be like someone...




					kiwifarms.net
				




Aark called out Riley's Kiwifarms doxing habit.








						Aark on Twitter: "The difference between you and me is that when some…
					

archived 18 Dec 2019 13:49:06 UTC




					archive.md
				











						Aark on Twitter: "You were called abusive for shit like this: complai…
					

archived 20 Dec 2019 01:32:46 UTC




					archive.md
				











						Aark on Twitter: "I absolve myself of all responsibility for anything…
					

archived 20 Dec 2019 01:40:55 UTC




					archive.md
				




Someone else calls out Riley for spreading false info.


			http://archive.vn/i5bhz
		


Riley calls out Aark for revenge. He accuses Aark of farming clout, and whines about it pushing him to suicide.








						⚡🔥 𝕊𝔼ℕ𝕋𝔸ℝ𝕀 🔥⚡ on Twitter: "So Aark really is just farming me f…
					

archived 20 Dec 2019 02:16:12 UTC




					archive.md
				











						⚡🔥 𝕊𝔼ℕ𝕋𝔸ℝ𝕀 🔥⚡ on Twitter: "Oh, didn't you also almost drive me…
					

archived 20 Dec 2019 02:37:17 UTC




					archive.ph
				




Aark is found to be hiding a child groomer. Of course Riley sat on it until they weren't friends to use it for a clout feud, proving the callout from the previous February.


			http://archive.ph/RKgPz
		


A blurry screen of Aark defending child grooming.


			https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/sisk_6-jpg.1120030/
		


Crossover with the Sisk/Carcin pedo defense force. It has the text of Aark's blurry grooming screen.





						Sergals and the Community of Screaming Bunnyplanes
					

Excellent thread, wonderful research. I had no idea the depths of this autism. The most I knew about Sergals was that they were an alien race fighting a war and used rifles. What kind of shit would you have to do to get all of this information? I was hooked, I couldn't stop reading.




					kiwifarms.net
				




Carcin sticks up for Aark and accuses Riley of spreading false info. They are both scumbags here.


			http://archive.ph/c1f4U
		





Aark's account ended up getting suspended. Riley deleted his account temporarily then came back and kept doing it.

Please add to this post if you have any more good cow juice. Can a mod get a new thread started just for Riley?


----------



## Great Dane (Nov 29, 2020)

AConcernedThirdParty2020 said:


> Wish I could believe that, seeing a lot of one siding and "they are fat" gets old after about 5 posts saying the same thing. Too bad lydarkoan deleted, would love to see what similar dirt they have.
> 
> Still though, I'm gonna be laughing about a retard that actually believes they are a "xey/xem" demon for the rest of the day



On Mastodon, Aark and Bupy speak out against Sentari. Take note, there's a lot of text



Spoiler


























						Kethriss (@Aarkethrix@dragon.style)
					

Content warning: An explanation of shit going down right now wrt Astyr/Sentari/Lydarkaon (Long, CW for various forms of abuse)




					dragon.style
				















						💜 riley💜 (@bupy@dragon.style)
					

Content warning: An explanation of shit going down right now wrt Astyr/Sentari/Lydarkaon (Long, CW for various forms of abuse)




					dragon.style
				




no archive, I don't think it will capture the 'show more' content



Grey on LYDARKAON





			https://twitter.com/Grey_IsTrue/status/1332895103225012224
		



			https://archive.md/gIKlF
		







			https://twitter.com/AngosturaCat/status/1332948948479307777
		



			https://archive.md/0tm2y


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Nov 29, 2020)

wunhunglo said:


> Lydarkoan is Riley Jacobson. He's addicted to clout, callouts, drama, and infighting about it.
> 
> 
> http://archive.ph/jkrsG
> ...


Got nothing new on them aside.  They deactivated their main account, but it looks like they're active over on their AD/vent account getting hugs and ass pats for being their usual reprehensible shitbag self.



			https://twitter.com/search?q=%40succupupy&src=typed_query&f=live
		




			https://archive.vn/6P3rf


----------



## TheRetardKing (Nov 29, 2020)

wunhunglo said:


> View attachment 1756696


This bastard looks like a discount Pyrocynical.


----------



## wunhunglo (Nov 29, 2020)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> Got nothing new on them aside.  They deactivated their main account, but it looks like they're active over on their AD/vent account getting hugs and ass pats for being their usual reprehensible shitbag self.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one should be watched, he can't stop the constant clout chasing and more quality cow juice seems to be getting overlooked.


----------



## Professional Lurker (Nov 29, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> On Mastodon, Aark and Bupy speak out against Sentari. Take note, there's a lot of text
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can anyone take these faggots seriously when they use xey/xem


----------



## Thistle (Nov 29, 2020)

Professional Lurker said:


> How can anyone take these faggots seriously when they use xey/xem


Milky milky lolcows <3


----------



## wunhunglo (Nov 29, 2020)

https://archive.vn/RSxgZ


----------



## Activelo (Nov 29, 2020)

Checked back in the Yiff.Party Universe discord. Cassandra's still stubborn about how her Discord server is better than an actual site.





However, she seems to regret banning the user that called help on her.


Spoiler: Screenshots

























After that, she told the server about her being homeless in case they weren't caught up.









Other than that, nothing really noteworthy happened. The other discord, TheNewYiffParty was pretty quiet for the most part, aside from one member claiming to bought 5 14TB Ironwolf Pros.


----------



## Velcheetah (Nov 29, 2020)

Bitchy Commie said:


> What in the fuck even is this thread?
> 
> Bitters & Sentari are what... admitting they shut down all conversation with  conservative libertarians because they have the ability to change their minds and support shit when they feel like? ... All in the name of "cuz muh nazis"? Along with throwing out baseless accusations that "libertarians" turn them into lolcows?
> 
> ...


Oh, this chick. When the doc against Don't Hug Cacti creator LuckyCoyote dropped and opened the public's eyes to the nature of paw print tattoos as zoophile dogwhistles (no pun intended), Samantha began desperately denying that was true. Despite a quick search for "tattoo" on zoophile forums turning up numerous results confirming they do in fact use these kinds of tattoos to identify each other*.


Spoiler: Zooville Paw Print as Zoo Tattoo Posts






She tried to run damage control for popufurs falling under suspicion by painting people who were suspicious of paw print tattoos in specific locations (such as shoulders and hips) as puritanical and somehow homophobic? While ironically suggesting LGBT people are on the same level as animal rapists.



			https://archive.md/EHXBC
		



			https://archive.md/AoPLd
		


Samantha Kaye George of Colorado Springs, CO should drop the dogfucker defending furry shit and shill MLM garbage like a normal military housewife.

*Paw print tattoos as zoophile identifiers are not an exact science. As tattoos become more and more socially acceptable there are many normal non-zoo people getting paw prints tattooed on them to remember a pet. Location, orientation of the paw(s), and other factors (being friends with zoos, being into feral furry porn, owning intact large breed male dogs while not being a breeder, etc) can help you figure out if a paw tattoo is benign or a sign of animal abuse.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 29, 2020)

wunhunglo said:


> View attachment 1756922
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/RSxgZ








Imagine following them unironically, let alone having a twitter account.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Nov 29, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> On Mastodon, Aark and Bupy speak out against Sentari. Take note, there's a lot of text
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit. I'm a retard and even I understand "lack of response = fuck off". That's not some fucking high-level shit right there. Anyone that knows not to fuck someone who is passed out drunk knows that.

Subtle implication aside, Riley's a good candidate for rapist furry in the future.


----------



## wunhunglo (Nov 29, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Holy shit. I'm a retard and even I understand "lack of response = fuck off". That's not some fucking high-level shit right there. Anyone that knows not to fuck someone who is passed out drunk knows that.
> 
> Subtle implication aside, Riley's a good candidate for rapist furry in the future.


 Callouter is sex pest? Who would have suspected.


----------



## AConcernedThirdParty2020 (Nov 29, 2020)

wunhunglo said:


> Lydarkoan is Riley Jacobson. He's addicted to clout, callouts, drama, and infighting about it.





Great Dane said:


> On Mastodon, Aark and Bupy speak out against Sentari. Take note, there's a lot of text



Hahaha holy shit, thank you. This is DEFINITELY better than I imagined it. This is the fellow that KhordKitty thinks is @CatchYourBreath and accuses of having doxxed him and started everything. I didn't realize they were so...prolific.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Nov 29, 2020)

wunhunglo said:


> Lydarkoan is Riley Jacobson. He's addicted to clout, callouts, drama, and infighting about it.
> 
> 
> http://archive.ph/jkrsG
> ...



Going to throw Aark a bone here due to earning a few “wasn’t a tremendous faggot” points in the Lou Gagliardi thread, and say that I actually looked around on my own during that spat about defending a child groomer. Unfortunately, that was when I was lurking and I didn’t think to archive things, and both accounts are now wiped, either from suspension or just deactivating. What I remember seeing was Default eventually admitting that he was wrong about Aark, and Aark said something along the lines of him being led on by others to think Default was the one lying to get nudes from people and the two parted on good terms. Even so, that discord screenshot doesn’t look good for Aark in the slightest, and whether the above is true and it wasn’t just more bullshit or Aark was really protecting a child groomer, the dude has spent any good will he may have earned from me for making Louie Boy squirm. Take that all with a grain of salt though, because again I have no archives and am just going off of memory from my lurking days, just figured it was worth bringing up.




Great Dane said:


> On Mastodon, Aark and Bupy speak out against Sentari. Take note, there's a lot of text
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I just say that Mr. Jacobson here really does look EXACTLY like somebody I’d expect to say “if you can’t tell me to stop it means you wanted it”


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Nov 29, 2020)

Anyone got a timeline on exactly when Lydarkaon "came out" as trans? Thinking back I almost feel like it was in the middle of xyr spat with Aark, or while xie was trying to get close with "bupy"


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 30, 2020)

If the last few pages are of any note, I believe a thread or two could be worked on with both of them to much success, although I swear I heard of briarpupy before.

EDIT: Of fucking course I heard of him before.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Nov 30, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> If the last few pages are of any note, I believe a thread or two could be worked on with both of them to much success, although I swear I heard of briarpupy before.
> 
> EDIT: Of fucking course I heard of him before.


Yeah, briarpupy is the stereotypical Twitter cannibal who tries to farm clout by by inciting hate mobs to go after random people including his friends.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 30, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Yeah, briarpupy is the stereotypical Twitter cannibal who tries to farm clout by by inciting hate mobs to go after random people including his friends.


It's kind of interesting, but not enough to make me wanna write a thread. Either that or I have not had a sufficient amount of caffeine and I'm still groggy.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Nov 30, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> It's kind of interesting, but not enough to make me wanna write a thread. Either that or I have not had a sufficient amount of caffeine and I'm still groggy.



I kept an eye on Aark a fair bit for a time since he was one of the only people publically calling out Lou Gagliardi on his compulsive grifting habits and the only really exceptional shit I could find wasn’t even him so much as just being a footnote in the sagas of much more interesting cows. Since he got suspended from Twitter he’s just sort of vanished from most places aside from his mastodon where he posts boring shit about video games and generic chatting every once in a while. I remember on the Lou thread somebody even managed to get on to Aark’s discord server and found nothing noteworthy aside from the fallout from Lou throwing a tantrum over getting caught grifting. I can’t really speak on Lydarkaon though, I haven’t followed him closely enough to comment beyond when he occasionally rears his head to shit himself, he looks like a dime a dozen twitter warrior for the most part, though he pops up with some regularity here, so maybe a thread would be worth pursuing if at least just to have a containment for whenever he has a manic phase.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 30, 2020)

Activelo said:


> TheNewYiffParty was pretty quiet for the most part, aside from one member claiming to bought 5 14TB Ironwolf Pros.


Damn, i could go for some of those.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Nov 30, 2020)

Activelo said:


> Checked back in the Yiff.Party Universe discord. Cassandra's still stubborn about how her Discord server is better than an actual site.
> 
> View attachment 1756875
> 
> ...



Why the fuck does somebody need 70 terabytes of furry porn?


----------



## Great Dane (Nov 30, 2020)

LYDARKAON has responded to the allegations. Thank you, Sentari, for the receipts. It is appreciated.









Spoiler: Content






































































































			https://www.notion.so/A-Statement-84629b4fdc014dbd9b1edf31e90be764#9839b499ca634c50aef35f35b9052b34
		



			https://archive.md/pSjmK
		







			https://twitter.com/LYDARKAON/status/1333467053303455746
		



			https://archive.md/PvDL6


----------



## Thistle (Nov 30, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Why the fuck does somebody need 70 terabytes of furry porn?


Destruction of the internet? Archive of deleted content? IPFS pool?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 30, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Why the fuck does somebody need 70 terabytes of furry porn?


Allow me to expand on your question: why the fuck does anybody need even a single kilobyte of furry porn?

Degeneracy, my friend. As far as the eye can see.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Nov 30, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> LYDARKAON has responded to the allegations. Thank you, Sentari, for the receipts. It is appreciated.
> View attachment 1758200
> View attachment 1758201
> 
> ...



Just by skimming through that I’m seeing a lot of using screenshots of things people have said to make it look like there’s more there than there actually is. Pretty much the entire thing is just “it happened like this trust me” and “I think that’s what this is it’s my best guess”.  Combine that with Aark’s history of events from yesterday and you have two idiots with their own version of events and it seems like both of them would get a lot farther if they just shut the fuck up.


----------



## Great Dane (Nov 30, 2020)

Responses from Grey and Aark









			https://twitter.com/Grey_IsTrue/status/1333489843502911488
		



			https://archive.md/wip/808m4
		







			https://dragon.style/@Aarkethrix/105300680096334563
		


EDIT:





			https://twitter.com/AngosturaCat/status/1333472580670550017
		



			https://archive.md/wip/cd4gA


----------



## Pax Europaea (Nov 30, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> Thank you, Sentari, for the receipts. It is appreciated.


You're welcome.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Nov 30, 2020)

Lydarkaon DFE #....what are we at now?


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Nov 30, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> LYDARKAON has responded to the allegations. Thank you, Sentari, for the receipts. It is appreciated.
> View attachment 1758200
> View attachment 1758201
> 
> ...


Did this pasty-faced trust fund faggot really just post a 12 page dissertation on why he isn't really a scumbag despite what all of his own words and actions say to the contrary?


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Nov 30, 2020)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> Did this pasty-faced trust fund faggot really just post a 12 page dissertation on why he isn't really a scumbag despite what all of his own words and actions say to the contrary?



If he really is on the farms then he needs to lurk more because his thread-writing skills are shit


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Nov 30, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> Responses from Grey and Aark
> 
> View attachment 1758287
> View attachment 1758288
> ...


Kind of ironic for Carcin/Grey to be the one talking about believing victims and not harassing people after his who racist escapade a few months back.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 30, 2020)

I'm actually a little disappointed at how quickly this piece of drama has showed up, developed, and boiled over. I expected it so simmer a little longer, but looks like 2020 has even the furries on edge.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Nov 30, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> I'm actually a little disappointed at how quickly this piece of drama has showed up, developed, and boiled over. I expected it so simmer a little longer, but looks like 2020 has even the furries on edge.



Scrubbing through Lydarkaon’s history on here and a lot of what people are saying about him on twitter now, it seems like this is just standard for him: take imagined slights or petty disagreements and blow them out of proportion, drive off his former friends, then at random times start talking shit about them, face backlash for being a detestable instigator, DFE, show up later under a new name and pronouns, rinse repeat. I’d be surprised if it DID last longer than this because it seems like everybody around is sick of it and wants to be left alone aside from Lydarkaon, who’s too much of a petty whore to not just shut up and live and let live. Though that might change now that he’s been outed as a sex pest and then proceeded to both admit to it and somehow make it worse while trying to refute it. If he’s smart, he’d keep his head down and just fuck off. But he’s a furry so the chances of that are slim.


----------



## round robin (Nov 30, 2020)

Great Dane said:


> View attachment 1756810


For someone who is "totally not bothered at all by being doxed guiz" she sure seems to be unable to stop talking about it.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Dec 1, 2020)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> Did this pasty-faced trust fund faggot really just post a 12 page dissertation on why he isn't really a scumbag despite what all of his own words and actions say to the contrary?


I loved the sidestory of Aark being an insane, paranoid sack of shit who reads this site obsessively and both links to threads about furry drama and witchhunts his friends as possible stealth kiwis.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 1, 2020)

Spoiler: Degeneracy







Your browser is not able to display this video.






Hans, get the gas chamber ready.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 1, 2020)

Bitchy Commie said:


> Spoiler: Degeneracy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know exactly where to post this.


----------



## constant exposure (Dec 1, 2020)

Have any of you heard of the Freedom of Form Foundation? It's a non-profit org founded by furry scientists to fund research towards making fursonas real, or as they put it: 


> to make it possible for people to outwardly express their inner identity through easy, safe, customized body modifications. This covers everything from gender expression, to tails and changed proportions, to expression of totally different species! Rather than asking “why?”, we would ask “why not?” – advancing the options for methods of self-expression via morphological freedom can only be a good thing.


If their about us page (where their fursonas are listed before the real names) is to be believed, some of these people have degrees, experience and connections at reputable institutions. I haven't looked too deep into this but there's no way it isn't a spergfest behind the scenes


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Dec 1, 2020)

constant exposure said:


> Have any of you heard of the Freedom of Form Foundation? It's a non-profit org founded by furry scientists to fund research towards making fursonas real, or as they put it:
> 
> If their about us page (where their fursonas are listed before the real names) is to be believed, some of these people have degrees, experience and connections at reputable institutions. I haven't looked too deep into this but there's no way it isn't a spergfest behind the scenes


Reminds me of Human Upgrades


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Dec 1, 2020)

constant exposure said:


> Have any of you heard of the Freedom of Form Foundation? It's a non-profit org founded by furry scientists to fund research towards making fursonas real, or as they put it:
> 
> If their about us page (where their fursonas are listed before the real names) is to be believed, some of these people have degrees, experience and connections at reputable institutions. I haven't looked too deep into this but there's no way it isn't a spergfest behind the scenes



You know if somebody came to me a few years ago and told me “there’s a group of scientists looking to master the human genome and physiology so completely that we can alter our bodies to whatever we wish” I’d have said that was the tightest shit. Now I think those “return to monke” memes might have a point.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Dec 1, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> You know if somebody came to me a few years ago and told me “there’s a group of scientists looking to master the human genome and physiology so completely that we can alter our bodies to whatever we wish” I’d have said that was the tightest shit. Now I think those “return to monke” memes might have a point.


I'd rather have us devolve back to barbaric monkeys than to advance gene modification.


----------



## Racoober (Dec 1, 2020)

Bitchy Commie said:


> Spoiler: Degeneracy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That has two meanings


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 1, 2020)

Kuchipatchi said:


> I'd rather have us devolve back to barbaric monkeys than to advance gene modification.


With the gene modification, it'll be possible.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Dec 2, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> With the gene modification, it'll be possible.



With furries behind it it will be because of the gene modifcation.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Dec 2, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> With furries behind it it will be because of the gene modifcation.


I don't see the problem there. When the furries transform themselves into animals they can immediately lose their rights as a human and either be an exotic pet or be sent out into the wilderness.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 2, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Reminds me of Human Upgrades










Spoiler: https://twitter.com/lakehounds


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 2, 2020)

Bitchy Commie said:


> View attachment 1762175


If that's anything like what happens with troons, the "treatment" would stall at the second stage and they'd forever be barely-human freaks being told by everybody around them that they look "gorgeous".

One wonders whether they'd beat the 41% mark.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 2, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> If that's anything like what happens with troons, the "treatment" would stall at the second stage and they'd forever be barely-human freaks being told by everybody around them that they look "gorgeous".
> 
> One wonders whether they'd beat the 41% mark.








Or treated like bloodthirsty beasts the moment one maims or gores some idiot in a store.


----------



## sweaty (Dec 2, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Kind of ironic for Carcin/Grey to be the one talking about believing victims and not harassing people after his who racist escapade a few months back.


Carcin/Grey's spat with Lydarkaon got more ironic. 






			https://archive.vn/7dsmF
		


So changing names and ignoring screens and archives is bad. But Sisk groomed kids and went to jail for refusing to show the chats and tell on other pedos, while they act like court records are fake. Now Carcin is crying about being canceled months ago when he changed his name. Go check his thread.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Dec 3, 2020)

sweaty said:


> Carcin/Grey's spat with Lydarkaon got more ironic.
> 
> View attachment 1763120
> 
> ...



At least Carcin gets to continue arguing “Sisk was innocent and plead guilty because she couldn’t afford to defend herself” and people will continue to eat it up whereas Lydarkaon’s attempt at claiming he wasn’t sexually harassing somebody was to go “If I never hear the word “no” then you consent to everything I do”.


----------



## Autistic Furfag For Real (Dec 3, 2020)

Nauseated Courgi said:


> I don't see the problem there. When the furries transform themselves into animals they can immediately lose their rights as a human and either be an exotic pet or be sent out into the wilderness.


If they want to be foxes then we can release them into the woods in the UK countryside, and then have dogs hunt them as a recreational sport. Actually happens, and they breed the foxes to be slower so the dogs can catch them easier.


----------



## sweaty (Dec 3, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> At least Carcin gets to continue arguing “Sisk was innocent and plead guilty because she couldn’t afford to defend herself” and people will continue to eat it up whereas Lydarkaon’s attempt at claiming he wasn’t sexually harassing somebody was to go “If I never hear the word “no” then you consent to everything I do”.


The problem is just like the chats that could prove Sisk's innocence, Carcin says he knows Lydarkaon did sexual harassment but he can't show any evidence.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Dec 3, 2020)

sweaty said:


> The problem is just like the chats that could prove Sisk's innocence, Carcin says he knows Lydarkaon did sexual harassment but he can't show any evidence.



There is evidence though, I thought this got posted here already but I guess not. https://archive.md/3eJso

Over on the Lou Gagliardi thread we had a cow crossover event between Lydarkaon and old Louie Boy and it got me to look around, and I found a thread of Lydarkaon admitting to the sexual harassment while trying to say it wasn’t actually harassment because Bupy “never responded” as though that’s somehow a green light to continue shoving your degeneracy on somebody. When I went to archive it, I found that it was already archived, and when I went back to the thread Lydarkaon had deleted it, which also contradicts his claims in his “A Statement” thing where he claims he has no idea where the sexual harassment allegations are coming from. So Lydarkaon got accused of it, tried to say it never happened because he never heard the word “no” which makes it okay, realized he essentially admitted to it while also making it worse, then lied out his ass about not knowing where the allegations were coming from. The fact that it was already archived tells me that Carcin very likely grabbed the archive, or at least somebody on that side of things did, and was sitting on it for whatever reason.


----------



## fisheousrend (Dec 3, 2020)

New to the farms. What's the tea?


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Dec 3, 2020)

fisheousrend said:


> New to the farms. What's the tea?



Welcome, kill yourself. Also you’re here forever.


----------



## fisheousrend (Dec 3, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Welcome, kill yourself. Also you’re here forever.


Likewise. Glad to be here.


----------



## wunhunglo (Dec 3, 2020)

sweaty said:


> The problem is just like the chats that could prove Sisk's innocence, Carcin says he knows Lydarkaon did sexual harassment but he can't show any evidence.


You seem familiar for some reason, @sweaty.

Remember how Lydarkaon's defense denied being a Kiwi poster, but his account @Nightbloom is conveniently left out. What a manipulative little cunt who lies so blatantly. 


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/furry-fandom-and-drama-general.1102/post-7849609


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Dec 3, 2020)

wunhunglo said:


> You seem familiar for some reason, @sweaty.
> 
> Remember how Lydarkaon's defense denied being a Kiwi poster, but his account @Nightbloom is conveniently left out. What a manipulative little cunt who lies so blatantly.
> 
> ...



That’s a lot of disgusting evil meanie head bigot talk in there for even just last year when Lydarkaon has been trying to put on the face of some moral holier-than-thou call-out addict. Is that really confirmed to be his account? If so, it being public that Lydarkaon calls people fags and autists would sure put a damper on his attempts to farm leftist twitter clout


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Dec 3, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> There is evidence though, I thought this got posted here already but I guess not. https://archive.md/3eJso
> 
> Over on the Lou Gagliardi thread we had a cow crossover event between Lydarkaon and old Louie Boy and it got me to look around, and I found a thread of Lydarkaon admitting to the sexual harassment while trying to say it wasn’t actually harassment because Bupy “never responded” as though that’s somehow a green light to continue shoving your degeneracy on somebody. When I went to archive it, I found that it was already archived, and when I went back to the thread Lydarkaon had deleted it, which also contradicts his claims in his “A Statement” thing where he claims he has no idea where the sexual harassment allegations are coming from. So Lydarkaon got accused of it, tried to say it never happened because he never heard the word “no” which makes it okay, realized he essentially admitted to it while also making it worse, then lied out his ass about not knowing where the allegations were coming from. The fact that it was already archived tells me that Carcin very likely grabbed the archive, or at least somebody on that side of things did, and was sitting on it for whatever reason.


I think it might have been me and I just didn't give a fuck at the time because I know the twitter furs would ignore anything that got posted on here. Sometimes I just archive and move on so that it will be there if anyone wants to look.


----------



## wunhunglo (Dec 3, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> That’s a lot of disgusting evil meanie head bigot talk in there for even just last year when Lydarkaon has been trying to put on the face of some moral holier-than-thou call-out addict. Is that really confirmed to be his account? If so, it being public that Lydarkaon calls people fags and autists would sure put a damper on his attempts to farm leftist twitter clout


Look at one of @Nightbloom's last posts and the tweet archive in it.


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/cani-lupine.23193/post-4514192
		


Go down the replies. Oldest is 38m and newest 2m before making the archive. Newest is who made it and posted it here right after.


			http://archive.md/IzRti
		


The newest is Lydarkoan using name maltdrage.












The archive timestamp is 22:28:25 UTC which can narrow down with Lydarkaon's timezone. The main tweet in it has timestamp 2:44 PM, so poster is a few timezones west, then add a few minutes for first reply and 0:38, places Lydarkaon on the east coast US making the kiwi post after 5:28PM EST that day.

Good job @Nightbloom, calling people faggots here while playing so pure on Twitter.


----------



## fisheousrend (Dec 3, 2020)

wunhunglo said:


> Look at one of @Nightbloom's last posts and the tweet archive in it.
> 
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/cani-lupine.23193/post-4514192
> ...


I wonder how many of xeir supporters would jump to defend xem if this was ever revealed to Twitter. Every time xey do a fucky wucky, xey change @ and sona. If a full fucking record of calling people slurs on the Farms is what keeps xem out of the fandom, I think that's worth it. Just based on what I've read. It's possible xey have more accounts though, and that might be important to include if we can uncover them.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 3, 2020)

I think I'm getting tired of seeing all these x's


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 3, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> I think I'm getting tired of seeing all these x's


The English language was not made to comport all these X's. I'm having flashbacks to my calculus classes every time I see these dumbasses using their neopronouns.


----------



## fisheousrend (Dec 3, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> The English language was not made to comport all these X's. I'm having flashbacks to my calculus classes every time I see these dumbasses using their neopronouns.


Trust me, I'm getting a brain aneurysm writing them out. The deeper part of me defaults to "they" but I will at least respect xeir pronouns, just so xey don't have a way to victimize xemselves like xey always do when all of this shit goes public. Don't worry, xey change pronouns along with username every time xey get into shit. It's a pattern.


----------



## round robin (Dec 3, 2020)

Pronoun respecting is for fags.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 3, 2020)

fisheousrend said:


> Trust me, I'm getting a brain aneurysm writing them out. The deeper part of me defaults to "they" but I will at least respect xeir pronouns, just so xey don't have a way to victimize xemselves like xey always do when all of this shit goes public. Don't worry, xey change pronouns along with username every time xey get into shit. It's a pattern.


Go back to twitter if you wanna go through the autistic screeching about muh pronouns, we're here to document retards.


----------



## Princess Strawberry (Dec 3, 2020)

Everytime I see people treat neopronouns as something legit, I die a little inside


----------



## Cool Spot (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm convinced that neopronouns just signify if someone is under 18 or is an adult child who barely functions.


----------



## Professional Lurker (Dec 3, 2020)

Anybody who uses neopronouns is guaranteed to have some form of autism, child or adult.

Edit, anybody who also respects them definitely has autism.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Dec 3, 2020)

What pisses me off the most is trying to read “xey/xem” it just reads in my head like there’s a motherfucking French accent.


----------



## bigbombguy2222 (Dec 4, 2020)

fisheousrend said:


> Trust me, I'm getting a brain aneurysm writing them out. The deeper part of me defaults to "they" but I will at least respect xeir pronouns, just so xey don't have a way to victimize xemselves like xey always do when all of this shit goes public. Don't worry, xey change pronouns along with username every time xey get into shit. It's a pattern.


gay


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 4, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> What pisses me off the most is trying to read “xey/xem” it just reads in my head like there’s a motherfucking French accent.


If you imagine them wearing a poofy beret and shoving a stale baguette up their asses and the whole thing gets a lot more bearable.


----------



## Rat Lord (Dec 4, 2020)

Looks like a group of morons are setting up a makeshift furfest to shag even though there's a pandemic. Seems they are attempting to be sneaky about it but knowing furries they're gonna get caught red handed.









Also spotting our little friend Bitters whining and crying about people trying to dig up the furs involved. Hmmm makes you think


----------



## MeisterCraft (Dec 4, 2020)

Rat Lord said:


> Looks like a group of morons are setting up a makeshift furfest to shag even though there's a pandemic. Seems they are attempting to be sneaky about it but knowing furries they're gonna get caught red handed.
> 
> View attachment 1766767
> View attachment 1766771
> ...


The tweet OP removed the list of names because apparently people were _actually _getting doxxed.




A tweet with this spreadsheet screenshot got removed because of the doxxing, but I managed to snag it from a Telegram group chat that has yet to take it down.




This person is Skrrt in the spreadsheet. They closed their Twitter after getting a bunch of shit from other furries, and they're also doing that emo bullshit thing with the blank profile pic on Telegram.

Meanwhile, MasterKennyG is making a fucking ass out of himself after being exposed as one of the retards going to this shitty makeshift event.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Dec 4, 2020)

MeisterCraft said:


> The tweet OP removed the list of names because apparently people were _actually _getting doxxed.
> 
> View attachment 1766863
> A tweet with this spreadsheet screenshot got removed because of the doxxing, but I managed to snag it from a Telegram group chat that has yet to take it down.
> ...



It doesn’t surprise me, wasn’t there a husky furry at one point that got off to spreading HIV everywhere he went? Forget his name but this is the same shit, just a different flavor.


----------



## MeisterCraft (Dec 4, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> It doesn’t surprise me, wasn’t there a husky furry at one point that got off to spreading HIV everywhere he went? Forget his name but this is the same shit, just a different flavor.


It might be Winter Party Husky


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Dec 4, 2020)

MeisterCraft said:


> It might be Winter Party Husky
> 
> View attachment 1766924



That looks exactly like what I’d expect somebody that gets off to spreading STD would. I hate it.


----------



## Big Bang (Dec 4, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> It doesn’t surprise me, wasn’t there a husky furry at one point that got off to spreading HIV everywhere he went? Forget his name but this is the same shit, just a different flavor.


Ricotiger. Though this has already been posted in the forums before. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/furry-fandom-and-drama-general.1102/post-1806903 Also Tigersclaw https://archive.fo/1EPDU


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Dec 4, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> Ricotiger. Though this has already been posted in the forums before. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/furry-fandom-and-drama-general.1102/post-1806903 Also Tigersclaw https://archive.fo/1EPDU



How fucking many are there


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 4, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> It doesn’t surprise me, wasn’t there a husky furry at one point that got off to spreading HIV everywhere he went? Forget his name but this is the same shit, just a different flavor.


It was some tiger looking motherfucker I think.

That being said maybe this is a service to the greater good, getting furfags sick with a debilitating illness.

EDIT: Thanks @TheBigOne that's the name.


----------



## Toolbox (Dec 4, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> How fucking many are there


Bug chasers are a thing even discounting furries, so consider how many have publicly admitted to that and multiply it by 1000 for the furry fandom.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Dec 4, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> It was some tiger looking motherfucker I think.
> 
> That being said maybe this is a service to the greater good, getting furfags sick with a debilitating illness.
> 
> EDIT: Thanks @TheBigOne that's the name.



It was fucking Evil Sibe that I was thinking of but apparently there’s plenty fucking more to go around. And is it safe to assume these people are surrounded by orbiters defending them saying that not wanting to be bugged is kink shaming? Who am I kidding, of course they are.


----------



## MyMumBeatsMe (Dec 4, 2020)

MeisterCraft said:


> The tweet OP removed the list of names because apparently people were _actually _getting doxxed.
> 
> View attachment 1766863
> A tweet with this spreadsheet screenshot got removed because of the doxxing, but I managed to snag it from a Telegram group chat that has yet to take it down.
> ...


Oh look another vapid cookie cutter twink furry


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 4, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> It was fucking Evil Sibe that I was thinking of but apparently there’s plenty fucking more to go around.


Nah, Sibe fucked children. He didn't have HIV, least from what I remember.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Dec 4, 2020)

Bitchy Commie said:


> Spoiler: Degeneracy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1759717


Lovely. I was eating chicky nuggies and now I lost my appetite.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Dec 4, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Nah, Sibe fucked children. He didn't have HIV, least from what I remember.



I could have sworn there was discourse ages ago about him being HIV positive and not disclosing it before he fucked people at cons. But maybe all these degenerates are just blurring together after a while. Christ almighty.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Dec 4, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> I could have sworn there was discourse ages ago about him being HIV positive and not disclosing it before he fucked people at cons. But maybe all these degenerates are just blurring together after a while. Christ almighty.


No, I remember this too since a lot of people at RainFurrest 2015 were talking about it in the halls.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 4, 2020)

TheRetardKing said:


> Lovely. I was eating chicky nuggies and now I lost my appetite.


Can't say I didn't warn ya.







			https://archive.vn/cOnci


----------



## Uncle Joey (Dec 4, 2020)

$5000 YCH guy made a new character:






Spoiler: Full Image








https://twitter.com/Miles_DF/status/1334959368266272768 (https://archive.md/11u4O)

Twitter is mad for obvious reasons.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Dec 4, 2020)

Uncle Joey said:


> $5000 YCH guy made a new character:
> 
> View attachment 1767305
> 
> ...



Im sorry, did you just say $5000 YCH when his art looks like that


----------



## Lion (Dec 4, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Im sorry, did you just say $5000 YCH when his art looks like that


miles is infamous or famous for charging "industry" prices. it's cool he's able to do it, but the people he sells the ych to aren't industry companies; they're just stupid furries who think his artwork is worth 5k.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Dec 4, 2020)

Uncle Joey said:


> $5000 YCH guy made a new character:
> 
> View attachment 1767305
> 
> ...


That just looks like a genderbent Blumwolf drawn to look like a chubbier version of that dog from Hazbin Hotel.

Tell me I'm not the only one.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Dec 4, 2020)

Lion said:


> miles is infamous or famous for charging "industry" prices. it's cool he's able to do it, but the people he sells the ych to aren't industry companies; they're just stupid furries who think his artwork is worth 5k.



industry prices are industry prices because that artwork is either part of a massive marketing campaign, a product like a trading card, or part of an animation. What the fuck.


----------



## Lion (Dec 4, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> industry prices are industry prices because that artwork is either part of a massive marketing campaign, a product like a trading card, or part of an animation. What the fuck.


yeah iunno. a lot of furry artists are overly supportive of his prices, he admits he finishes a fully rendered piece in a few hours. so he's getting paid like 5k per hour


----------



## JethroTullamore (Dec 4, 2020)

Uncle Joey said:


> $5000 YCH guy made a new character:
> 
> View attachment 1767305
> 
> ...


I’m liking this guy more and more every time I hear about him and any idiots willing to pay that.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Dec 4, 2020)

Uncle Joey said:


> $5000 YCH guy made a new character:
> 
> View attachment 1767305
> 
> ...


This exudes the phrase "Thanks for the money you fucking idiots lol". Now I like this guy. Scamming absolute exceptionals out of thousands of dollars a piece. Legendary.


----------



## round robin (Dec 4, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> industry prices are industry prices because that artwork is either part of a massive marketing campaign, a product like a trading card, or part of an animation. What the fuck.


Yeah, high-profile furry artists tend to not understand their their target audience is mostly middle to lower class young adults that cannot afford industry prices and also have no intention of using that artwork to gain more money. Doesn't stop them from trying to guilt every other artist into massively overcharging relatively poor hobbyists tho (while screaming about the evils of capitalism).


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Dec 4, 2020)

Bungus Scrungus said:


> This exudes the phrase "Thanks for the money you fucking idiots lol". Now I like this guy. Scamming absolute exceptionals out of thousands of dollars a piece. Legendary.



He probably could have gotten a lot more if he didn’t show his ass here, because from what I’ve seen most of the furries that can afford shit like that are hyper left trust fund brats or IT pros from super liberal colleges, and they’re sure as shit not going to drop that kind of cash for him now. Hope for his sake he’s able to start grifting alt-furry spergs that throw wads of cash at stupid shit to own the libs


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Dec 4, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> He probably could have gotten a lot more if he didn’t show his ass here, because from what I’ve seen most of the furries that can afford shit like that are hyper left trust fund brats or IT pros from super liberal colleges, and they’re sure as shit not going to drop that kind of cash for him now. Hope for his sake he’s able to start grifting alt-furry spergs that throw wads of cash at stupid shit to own the libs


You're asking for consistency from furries. Half of the people bitching will forget in a couple days or a week and then be willing to spend that much on this guy. These people have no convictions, they move on to the next thing like a hooker does to their next coke line.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Dec 4, 2020)

Bungus Scrungus said:


> You're asking for consistency from furries. Half of the people bitching will forget in a couple days or a week and then be willing to spend that much on this guy. These people have no convictions, they move on to the next thing like a hooker does to their next coke line.



Id agree if the only thing consistent about furries wasn’t their habit of throwing tantrums and holding grudges over dumb shit if it means they can get a few retweets out of it.


----------



## Toolbox (Dec 4, 2020)

Uncle Joey said:


> $5000 YCH guy made a new character:
> 
> View attachment 1767305
> 
> ...


This doesn't look like Russell Greer at all. I feel scammed.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 4, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> That just looks like a genderbent Blumwolf drawn to look like a chubbier version of that dog from Hazbin Hotel.
> 
> Tell me I'm not the only one.


you be seeing shit


----------



## billydero (Dec 4, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Im sorry, did you just say $5000 YCH when his art looks like that



$5000 is a lot to pay for art that's going in the trash, and will be utterly forgotten when the commissioner dies and the artist years later is all "lol I don't remember drawing that so much better at art now".

I was talking to another Kiwi about Foxonian - dude who owns the character 'Cassie the Rock Vixen' - and found these photos of Foxonian's room on his FA:




Based on the room layout I'm guessing he's either renting a room or, lives with his elderly parents (Foxonian's an old dude).

Look at all that furry art, all over those walls. Probably cost a fortune, all told, bought over decades... and when the day comes, and he's 6 feet under, it's all headed to the trash.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Dec 4, 2020)

billydero said:


> $5000 is a lot to pay for art that's going in the trash, and will be utterly forgotten when the commissioner dies and the artist years later is all "lol I don't remember drawing that so much better at art now".
> 
> I was talking to another Kiwi about Foxonian - dude who owns the character 'Cassie the Rock Vixen' - and found these photos of Foxonian's room on his FA:
> 
> ...



I guess it fits with the whole “my Fursona is my inner self” shit. When they keel over dead so do their “inner selves”.


----------



## Big Bang (Dec 5, 2020)

billydero said:


> $5000 is a lot to pay for art that's going in the trash, and will be utterly forgotten when the commissioner dies and the artist years later is all "lol I don't remember drawing that so much better at art now".
> 
> I was talking to another Kiwi about Foxonian - dude who owns the character 'Cassie the Rock Vixen' - and found these photos of Foxonian's room on his FA:
> 
> ...


Life is such a shit show. To be able to amass a collection of things that you like, things that make you genuinely happy... I can't talk shit about this dude. We have to do what we must to go as far as we can in life, and if that's enjoying furry artwork (which, for the most part, doesn't harm anyone, and can be shared and enjoyed be other people), who am I to complain? It's a weird thing to collect, weird thing to participate in, but shit, he has the money and he knows what makes him happy. I hope I'll find that (collection-related happiness) in the future.


----------



## Loona (Dec 5, 2020)

Uncle Joey said:


> $5000 YCH guy made a new character:
> 
> View attachment 1767305
> 
> ...


>Greer


Spoiler: I know what needs to be done


----------



## Thistle (Dec 5, 2020)

Uncle Joey said:


> $5000 YCH guy made a new character:
> 
> View attachment 1767305
> 
> ...



Twitter is mad, and demands them to kneel. Miles took the move that just pisses the spergs off more
instead of being outright from the get go as to the point of their new OC.

https://twitter.com/Miles_DF/status/1335003154245685250 ( https://archive.vn/m94bC )




It sounds like it'll just be a story to shill to fags sniffing their own farts with a "MAGAT" theme. https://archive.vn/YHSAA


----------



## JethroTullamore (Dec 5, 2020)

Bitchy Commie said:


> Twitter is mad, and demands them to kneel. Miles took the move that just pisses the spergs off more.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Miles_DF/status/1335003154245685250 ( https://archive.vn/m94bC )
> View attachment 1767787


It used to be harder to troll furries into sperging out, nowadays all you kids have to do is say you support Donald Trump or display a character in the “wrong” shirt and bam, off they go.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 5, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> It used to be harder to troll furries into sperging out, nowadays all you kids have to do is say you support Donald Trump or display a character in the “wrong” shirt and bam, off they go.


Posted prematurely (see addendum), there was a little more to that thread, naturally burried under multiple comment threads.

But yeah, it's still probably anti-trumpian nonce, but the fags have the instinct to scream bloody murder over anything they don't like.


----------



## Lion (Dec 5, 2020)

what did they expect from a communist fag like miles, he already got the money why would he need to change anything to please them


----------



## round robin (Dec 5, 2020)

Bitchy Commie said:


> Posted prematurely (see addendum), there was a little more to that thread, naturally burried under multiple comment threads.
> 
> But yeah, it's still probably anti-trumpian nonce, but the fags have the instinct to scream bloody murder over anything they don't like.


Furries are always so immediately ready to pearl-clutch about anything mildly offensive that happens in their fandom that they've completely lost all sense of nuance and are unable to understand any message unless it is very blatant TRANS RIGHTS or ABOLISH CAPITALISM. This reaction should shock no one, but Miles seems to have a bit of a language barrier so I assume he isn't American or even western? Don't know much about him.


----------



## Big Bang (Dec 5, 2020)

round robin said:


> Furries are always so immediately ready to pearl-clutch about anything mildly offensive that happens in their fandom that they've completely lost all sense of nuance and are unable to understand any message unless it is very blatant TRANS RIGHTS or ABOLISH CAPITALISM. This reaction should shock no one, but Miles seems to have a bit of a language barrier so I assume he isn't American or even western? Don't know much about him.


He's a Russian living in Germany.
People don't seem to realize that stories and characters don't always have to represent a writer's/artist's opinions.


----------



## billydero (Dec 5, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> Life is such a shit show. To be able to amass a collection of things that you like, things that make you genuinely happy... I can't talk shit about this dude. We have to do what we must to go as far as we can in life, and if that's enjoying furry artwork (which, for the most part, doesn't harm anyone, and can be shared and enjoyed be other people), who am I to complain? It's a weird thing to collect, weird thing to participate in, but shit, he has the money and he knows what makes him happy. I hope I'll find that (collection-related happiness) in the future.


You have a good point and that is true. You just don’t want to go off the deep end and make it an obsession, and I think that’s what Foxonian has going on here.

Its also worth remembering that you don’t have to blow five grand on a Russian artist, there’s plenty of artist who are pretty good and work for far less.


----------



## Juan? (Dec 5, 2020)

Is that Rule63 Blum?


Spoiler: retardation









			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/austin-dustin-dalgleish-august-yifu-blumiere-augmiere-bluebelly-romulus-romuluswulf-blumwolf-blumthewolf-dramahound.35535/
		







Uncle Joey said:


> $5000 YCH guy made a new character:
> 
> View attachment 1767305
> 
> ...


----------



## Thistle (Dec 5, 2020)

Juan? said:


> Is that Rule63 Blum?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: retardation
> ...


This faggot still shitting up the internet? Has he tried making another honeypot group?

*
Update on Miles-DF

THEY CUCKED OUT*
https://archive.md/QkQLL


----------



## Big Bang (Dec 5, 2020)

Bitchy Commie said:


> This faggot still shitting up the internet? Has he tried making another honeypot group?
> 
> 
> *Update on Miles-DF
> ...


Must've been losing patreon subscriptions. Otherwise he has nothing to lose by doing something people don't like.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 5, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> Must've been losing patreon subscriptions. Otherwise he has nothing to lose by doing something people don't like.


Kinda just sounds like the fandom is for Mary Sue characters only.


----------



## ExplosiveTeddybear (Dec 5, 2020)

billydero said:


> Its also worth remembering that you don’t have to blow five grand on a Russian artist, there’s plenty of artist who are pretty good and work for far less.


There's loads who are better (and actually bothered to open an anatomy book to learn) and charge less than 1/10 for something bespoke of what he dares to for ych.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 5, 2020)

ExplosiveTeddybear said:


> There's loads who are better (and actually bothered to open an anatomy book to learn) and charge less than 1/10 for something bespoke of what he dares to for ych.


It's been said before, furfags who ask for pennies for commissions rob themselves just to scrape the muck off the barrel in an oversaturated niche. Most often, what's lacking for most undiscovered artists (anywhere) is a lack of good connections, and frequent return customers.

Whether or not anyone wants to admit it, Miles can get away with 5000 USD YCHs, because they're 'well connected', and therefore 'popular'.


----------



## DemDer (Dec 5, 2020)

After being temporarily suspended, Vigoroth seems to have complied with Twitter's policies and opened her account again. Her boyfriend CatchCombo's account has been left open the entire time during her suspension. (archive / archive)

I missed getting an archive of the suspended account.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 5, 2020)

DemDer said:


> After being temporarily suspended, Vigoroth seems to have complied with Twitter's policies and opened her account again. Her boyfriend CatchCombo's account has been left open the entire time during her suspension. (archive / archive)
> 
> I missed getting an archive of the suspended account.


What was the cause of the suspension?


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Dec 5, 2020)

Bitchy Commie said:


> Whether or not anyone wants to admit it, Miles can get away with 5000 USD YCHs, because they're 'well connected', and therefore 'popular'.



Yeah. You aren't paying hundreds of dollars because Miles will render your sparkle fursona well. You're paying it so other people see it.

It's kinda hilarious how the furry fandom has gone down the rabbit hole of turbo-consumerism.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 5, 2020)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Yeah. You aren't paying hundreds of dollars because Miles will render your sparkle fursona well. You're paying it so other people see it.
> 
> It's kinda hilarious how the furry fandom has gone down the rabbit hole of turbo-consumerism.


Not to mention another bullet point on the long list of why most furries suck at life.

Seems to be the only two options if quick fame is the goal. Pay out the ass for fetish art of your character, or make fetish art for other popular characters, and maybe inject your own in the process.

Bonus points if it's a popular fetish, like hyper endowment or BDSM.

Either that or scream on twitter all day in some bizarre conquest against muh nazis.


----------



## billydero (Dec 5, 2020)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Yeah. You aren't paying hundreds of dollars because Miles will render your sparkle fursona well. You're paying it so other people see it.
> 
> It's kinda hilarious how the furry fandom has gone down the rabbit hole of turbo-consumerism.


And yet, so many of them feel what we really need to do is TRY cOMMUNISM!




Bitchy Commie said:


> Not to mention another bullet point on the long list of why most furries suck at life.
> 
> Seems to be the only two options if quick fame is the goal. Pay out the ass for fetish art of your character, or make fetish art for other popular characters, and maybe inject your own in the process.
> 
> ...


Pretty much. A lot of my experience with Furrys has been that a big part of the fandom experience is fame. I’ve never understood that goal. It’s fleeting, cancellation is an ever present danger, and for that matter cancellation is a goddamn sport for them, and I’ve seen many of them angrily eschew other life goals such as success in business, or financial security, and yet at the same time, they love to acquire material stuff.

I think the saddest thing is that the fame is even more fleeting than it would be in any other walk of life.


----------



## DamageJoy (Dec 5, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> It used to be harder to troll furries into sperging out, nowadays all you kids have to do is say you support Donald Trump or display a character in the “wrong” shirt and bam, off they go.


Is it the furry fandom or the politics fandom? I still don't believe that furries basically destroy themselves over... mainstream party politics. So much for being outsiders and doing your own weird but chill thing.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 5, 2020)

billydero said:


> And yet, so many of them feel what we really need to do is TRY cOMMUNISM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In other words, most furries fit the bill of a hedonist.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 5, 2020)

Bitchy Commie said:


> In other words, most furries fit the bill of a hedonist.


A lot of people today do, just look at idiots chasing "viral" success or online clout. Furries just take it up to 11 as with everything they do. I guess that's just what happens when you don't have any constructive objective to aim for.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 5, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> A lot of people today do, just look at idiots chasing "viral" success or online clout. Furries just take it up to 11 as with everything they do. I guess that's just what happens when you don't have any constructive objective to aim for.


Yeah, and on the side note it coincides with the drop in god-fearing folk. Come to think of it, it's been religion (among other influences) that helped drive the old moral codes, discipline / work ethic.

Makes me wonder if most of these furries and idiots in general threw the baby out with the bathwater during their rebellious phase or were never raised in that kind of environment in the first place.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 5, 2020)

MilesDF: If you don't like it for whatever reason just stop looking at it and quit pestering me.
Furries: NO WE NEED TO TALK ABOUT THIS RIGHT NOW YOU WILL PAY ATTENTION TO WHAT I HAVE TO SAY ABOUT YOUR DRAWINGS MY OPINION IS SUPER IMPORTANT


----------



## DemDer (Dec 5, 2020)

Bitchy Commie said:


> What was the cause of the suspension?


I wasn't able to figure that out, but I've been trying to see if anything sticks out in their messages. I had noticed it was suspended one day, but that's all I was able to see. Just thought I'd bring them up as a side note.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 5, 2020)

Freebirth Toad said:


> MilesDF: If you don't like it for whatever reason just stop looking at it and quit pestering me.
> Furries: NO WE NEED TO TALK ABOUT THIS RIGHT NOW YOU WILL PAY ATTENTION TO WHAT I HAVE TO SAY ABOUT YOUR DRAWINGS MY OPINION IS SUPER IMPORTANT


He already cucked out though.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 6, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> He already cucked out though.


Which is ironic, because I'm pretty sure that was the first "original" idea to come out of his head in at least five years. And because of political spergs, furries won't get to see it.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 6, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Which is ironic, because I'm pretty sure that was the first "original" idea to come out of his head in at least five years. And because of political spergs, furries won't get to see it.


Not allowed to have subversive thoughts within the cabal, now can they?


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Dec 6, 2020)

Freebirth Toad said:


> MY OPINION IS SUPER IMPORTANT


Furries in a nutshell. They think that because they're some sort of minority, they have full say on matters, whether they're educated on the subject or not.


----------



## Autistic Furfag For Real (Dec 7, 2020)

Kuchipatchi said:


> Furries in a nutshell. They think that because they're some sort of minority, they have full say on matters, whether they're educated on the subject or not.


It's not a goddamn minority if it's a group that you voluntarily choose to join and thus can voluntarily choose to leave. People that claim "furrycide" and "fursecution" are real things have no fucking idea what they're talking about.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 7, 2020)

Autistic Furfag For Real said:


> It's not a goddamn minority if it's a group that you voluntarily choose to join and thus can voluntarily choose to leave. People that claim "furrycide" and "fursecution" are real things have no fucking idea what they're talking about.


A lot of these morons genuinely think they had no choice in being furry. Like being a troon, they think being a furry is "their true self". So they 100% believe they're some sort of oppressed minority when someone tells them to yiff in hell.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Dec 7, 2020)

Autistic Furfag For Real said:


> It's not a goddamn minority if it's a group that you voluntarily choose to join and thus can voluntarily choose to leave. People that claim "furrycide" and "fursecution" are real things have no fucking idea what they're talking about.


Wait, “furrycide”?  Is that a play on “genocide”?
Did you just make that up?  Because I’m dying.  
Please tell me there are people using that term un-ironically.


----------



## Autistic Furfag For Real (Dec 7, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> Wait, “furrycide”?  Is that a play on “genocide”?
> Did you just make that up?  Because I’m dying.
> Please tell me there are people using that term un-ironically.


It's more of a tongue-in-cheek term that only genuine idiots would think is a real thing.


----------



## fisheousrend (Dec 7, 2020)

if it's relevant, LYDARKAON has returned to twitter. it's amazing that it can just keep coming back, over and over again, without anyone ever batting an eye. good lord.


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Dec 7, 2020)

fisheousrend said:


> if it's relevant, LYDARKAON has returned to twitter. it's amazing that it can just keep coming back, over and over again, without anyone ever batting an eye. good lord.


Welcome to Leftist Furry Twitter:  where the only real crime anyone cares about is if you're a centrist.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Dec 7, 2020)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> Welcome to Leftist Furry Twitter:  where the only real crime anyone cares about is if you're a centrist.



At least this time he ended up with a pretty big swarm of people coming out against him and he appears to have lost a fairly good chunk of followers. I have a good feeling that if he tries to start shit again, at least with the same people, it’s only going to end up even worse for him.


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Dec 7, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> At least this time he ended up with a pretty big swarm of people coming out against him and he appears to have lost a fairly good chunk of followers. I have a good feeling that if he tries to start shit again, at least with the same people, it’s only going to end up even worse for him.


They actually haven't taken that much of a hit when it comes to followers.  Social Blade tracking stopped on 11/28 which is when they deactivated.  They had 1858 at that point.  Now they're down to 1836.  Probably one of the reasons why they deactivate so frequently when they get called out.  Makes it so people can't unfollow them, then you wait a week or two for the heat die down and people to forget you're rabid shitweasel and you keep those precious Twitter followers.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Dec 7, 2020)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> They actually haven't taken that much of a hit when it comes to followers.  Social Blade tracking stopped on 11/28 which is when they deactivated.  They had 1858 at that point.  Now they're down to 1836.  Probably one of the reasons why they deactivate so frequently when they get called out.  Makes it so people can't unfollow them, then you wait a week or two for the heat die down and people to forget you're rabid shitweasel and you keep those precious Twitter followers.



Oh 1800 something, I for some reason thought he was 1900 something. Well, there’s always the inevitable next time, and the bigger he gets the juicer a cancel target he becomes. He doesn’t have anything special about him, he’s not an artist or somebody that produces anything for the furry fandom which is usually how people get away with anything. He’s just some random loser that got a little bit of a following from sperging out at anybody that rubs him the wrong way (or won’t put out for him if this recent shit flinging contest is any indication). His ass pals will just need there to be too much heat for him to be worth keeping around and they’ll all turn on him and come up with their own stories about why he needs to be cancelled. It’s happened plenty of times to plenty other people, and it never stops being  funny to watch these people cannibalize each other.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 7, 2020)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> Probably one of the reasons why they deactivate so frequently when they get called out.  Makes it so people can't unfollow them, then you wait a week or two for the heat die down and people to forget you're rabid shitweasel and you keep those precious Twitter followers.


I have to say, that is a cleverer tactic than I expected from furries. I guess you _can_ actually teach horny dogs new tricks.


----------



## PrimeReab (Dec 8, 2020)

Friends and followers aren't always prepared when shit comes their way.


Spoiler


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 8, 2020)

PrimeReab said:


> Friends and followers aren't always prepared when shit comes their way.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hold on. This motherfucker has 110+k tweets over 11 years. That's over 10k tweets a year, almost 30 tweets a day _on average_. Do they even have time to breathe posting like that?!


----------



## round robin (Dec 8, 2020)

PrimeReab said:


> Friends and followers aren't always prepared when shit comes their way.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


So... What exactly happened? And why is there a difference of 4k tweets in between these two screencaps?

Prawst has a thread by the way, so give it some love instead of posting here.


----------



## Orc Girls Make Due (Dec 8, 2020)

PrimeReab said:


> Friends and followers aren't always prepared when shit comes their way.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ah, so Squeedgee jumped ship again. I wonder what Prat did? Was he a no no rapist like Renard?


----------



## Opposite Time Nomad (Dec 8, 2020)

Orc Girls Make Due said:


> Ah, so Squeedgee jumped ship again. I wonder what Prat did? Was he a no no rapist like Renard?


Doesn't seem go be that way, they're still following each other and I think skug is Squeedgee's nickname


----------



## Orc Girls Make Due (Dec 8, 2020)

Opposite Time Nomad said:


> Doesn't seem go be that way, they're still following each other and I think skug is Squeedgee's nickname


How bizzare. So why the lockdown?


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Dec 8, 2020)

PrimeReab said:


> Friends and followers aren't always prepared when shit comes their way.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Not really sure what this faggotry is about, but maybe next time down just post two random screenshots that mean nothing without any context?  Especially since Prat's account isn't locked down and any retard can see that his follower count right now 11.2k,   Archiving now, but jesus this queue is taking forever.  



			https://archive.vn/3gkAh
		


Seriously...what the hell was that bullshit?


----------



## JethroTullamore (Dec 8, 2020)

PrimeReab said:


> Friends and followers aren't always prepared when shit comes their way.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


So, what’s your beef with Prat anyways?


----------



## GrayWater (Dec 8, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> So, what’s your beef with Prat anyways?


He wasn't invited to any drinking parties.


----------



## PrimeReab (Dec 9, 2020)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> Not really sure what this faggotry is about, but maybe next time down just post two random screenshots that mean nothing without any context?  Especially since Prat's account isn't locked down and any retard can see that his follower count right now 11.2k,   Archiving now, but jesus this queue is taking forever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know about archiving at the time, this was from a month or two ago. He and his followers were spammed heavily, but he quickly re-gained the follower count.



JethroTullamore said:


> So, what’s your beef with Prat anyways?


Reasons that go back a bit, I don't care much for him to say the least.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Dec 9, 2020)

PrimeReab said:


> I didn't know about archiving at the time, this was from a month or two ago. He and his followers were spammed heavily, but he quickly re-gained the follower count.
> 
> 
> Reasons that go back a bit, I don't care much for him to say the least.


I mean, you’ve got ten posts here, six of them are about Prat, and they’re all pretty autistic,  plus there’s that Twitter account that you (apparently) deleted after spamming them with weird art or something....
Id say it sounds more like you’ve got a crush.  


PrimeReab said:


> Should the shit art be posted here, too? Or kept on Twitter.





Meowthkip said:


> You are @DSteventonsing and nobody wants to see your weird art, yadda yadda, not your personal army.





PrimeReab said:


> You don't have to see it, I'm going to do it anyway. No one asked you for help.





PrimeReab said:


> Makes sense to me.
> Still gonna trash him for my own reasons tho.


----------



## PrimeReab (Dec 9, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> I mean, you’ve got ten posts here, six of them are about Prat, and they’re all pretty autistic,  plus there’s that Twitter account that you (apparently) deleted after spamming them with weird art or something....
> Id say it sounds more like you’ve got a crush.


I have been figured out, you have got me


----------



## Orc Girls Make Due (Dec 9, 2020)

PrimeReab said:


> I have been figured out, you have got me


As much as I dislike Prat, Ren or any of those degenerates? You're a special kind of stupid to literally get caught kicking around literal mud for no reason. Lurk more and learn to not be so mad.


----------



## PrimeReab (Dec 9, 2020)

Orc Girls Make Due said:


> As much as I dislike Prat, Ren or any of those degenerates? You're a special kind of stupid to literally get caught kicking around literal mud for no reason. Lurk more and learn to not be so mad.


It may seem random to everyone else,  I'm not mad with him, I just want him to feel bad because I knew him, and wasn't aware he was on this site. When I found him on the site, I felt the need to laugh at him some more, albeit a bit late.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 9, 2020)

Buddy, you're posting cringe. Lurk a bit more, expand your horizons, and if you want to contribute with content go find dirt on other furfags. You'll be happier in the long run.


----------



## DemDer (Dec 9, 2020)

As far back as 2011, Yoyotheyoshi / aryoshi would get information about CWC from 4chan and KF which he took into Furcadia to tell all of his friends how 'stupid' he thinks chris is on a regular basis. In a further attempt to make himself seem like edgy information overlord, he also wouldn't tell anyone where he got his information.

Around 2018, he began saying he was into scat, farts, and musk with supporting tags on his FA profile. He was also claiming to be married with a MarriedFurs tag just before his account was voluntarily deleted during 2020. Yoyo saved all of his artwork on his profile, as well as pictures of himself and foot fetish artwork. He enjoys convincing people to take pictures of their feet to hoard for himself to fap to later, especially furries. Yoyo frequently claimed that if he had RP sex with someone it meant he actually had sex with them, and he would tell other people that he straight up "had sex" with whoever he roleplayed with.

Yoyo worships retro games and tried to have a livestream and twitch channel for playing retro games, rips, and mods, sharing it with select groups of people on Furcadia and FA. He selected people who were into his kinks and roped them into making him feel important by watching him play video games for a night. Most of the people who join never come back to watch again, and if there is any conversation, it's related to roleplay instead of his stream.

EDIT: It appears he re-made his FA account at some point, I didn't know you could do that after voluntarily disabling the account. Here's some backlog of his streaming, too.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Dec 9, 2020)

Uncle Joey said:


> $5000 YCH guy made a new character:
> 
> View attachment 1767305
> 
> ...


You could buy a used car for the same amount of money and it'll still be a better deal than getting an art commission by this guy.


----------



## MegaWarrior118 (Dec 9, 2020)

Anyone else seen this guy who thinks it's okay to become suggestive when minors follow him? found he likes young images when googled his name and came up with stuff 

Twitter is @KibaIB



			https://twitter.com/buu_foxy/status/1336635415374290945?s=19
		




Spoiler: Showing his young art (warning)


----------



## Big Bang (Dec 9, 2020)

MegaWarrior118 said:


> Anyone else seen this guy who thinks it's okay to become suggestive when minors follow him? found he likes young images when googled his name and came up with stuff
> 
> Twitter is @KibaIB
> 
> ...


In all honesty, you can't expect people to be able to police every single person that follows them. I don't look at who follows me. _However_, knowing the content this man jerks off to, and seeing the minors that follow his twitter, there is a high likelihood that they are grooming minors into the furry fandom online. There are many more minors following him.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Dec 9, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> In all honesty, you can't expect people to be able to police every single person that follows them. I don't look at who follows me. _However_, knowing the content this man jerks off to, and seeing the minors that follow his twitter, there is a high likelihood that they are grooming minors into the furry fandom online. There are many more minors following him.


I'm not sure why but "thirsty fluffs" really sounds like he's talking about the minors that follow him. Maybe it's because of the kids that tried to make a SFW/safe-for-minors, offshot of the fandom before the adults shit all over it as "Burned Furs 2.0" and harassed the kids into shutting up, and that whole thing was called Fluffies or something like that. But yeah, that shit sounds like he's directly referring to little kids.


----------



## Orc Girls Make Due (Dec 9, 2020)

PrimeReab said:


> It may seem random to everyone else,  I'm not mad with him, I just want him to feel bad because I knew him, and wasn't aware he was on this site. When I found him on the site, I felt the need to laugh at him some more, albeit a bit late.


Mother fucker, I personally knew Prat and Ren too. But you don't see me @'ing them on Twitter or making autismo art of them because I'm fucking mad. Lurk more.


----------



## Rukario (Dec 9, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> In all honesty, you can't expect people to be able to police every single person that follows them. I don't look at who follows me. _However_, knowing the content this man jerks off to, and seeing the minors that follow his twitter, there is a high likelihood that they are grooming minors into the furry fandom online. There are many more minors following him.


Twitter has such a bad interface, its become impossible to police followers effectively (notably as in the app, going back to the followers list from looking at a profile takes you to the top of the list, and the entries are seemingly randomized). The only real solution is to create a locked twitter so you can vet everyone asking to follow. Which then brings up even more issues.


----------



## lurk_moar (Dec 10, 2020)

Pick a very random and obscure species of animal e.g. ring-billed gull, and somebody will have a fursona of it.

If an animal species exist, there is a fursona of it.

I don't care if you mark this as late, but I just had to let it out.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 10, 2020)

lurk_moar said:


> Pick a very random and obscure species of animal e.g. ring-billed gull, and somebody will have a fursona of it.
> 
> If an animal species exist, there is a fursona of it.
> 
> I don't care if you mark this as late, but I just had to let it out.


Fucking goddammit.  I thought nobody has a fucking tapeworm fursona.  Well guess what?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 10, 2020)

lurk_moar said:


> Pick a very random and obscure species of animal e.g. ring-billed gull, and somebody will have a fursona of it.
> 
> If an animal species exist, there is a fursona of it.
> 
> I don't care if you mark this as late, but I just had to let it out.


Corollary: if you still don't feel it's unique enough, hybridize it with some other random and slightly less obscure species not even in the same biological class. Or extant state, for that matter.

IIRC, one of the bigshot furry artists out there has an otter/_dunkleosteus_ hybrid.



AnOminous said:


> Fucking goddammit.  I thought nobody has a fucking tapeworm fursona.  Well guess what?


Yet another image that will be sticking with you to your grave, eh?

(Kind of like a tapeworm, if not treated.)


----------



## Rukario (Dec 12, 2020)

lurk_moar said:


> Pick a very random and obscure species of animal e.g. ring-billed gull, and somebody will have a fursona of it.
> 
> If an animal species exist, there is a fursona of it.
> 
> I don't care if you mark this as late, but I just had to let it out.


Rule 63.5: If it exists, someone has made a fursona out of it. Plus probably a fursuit and/or inflation porn too.


----------



## Dahmer (Dec 12, 2020)

00000 said:


> Since FA can't be archived, I took screenshots of SweetBitters's Homepage, Gallery, Scraps, Favorites, and Journals.
> It's mostly pretty mundane, but something worth noting: the presence of pregnancy fetish art in both the Gallery and the Favorites.
> 
> 
> ...


So I noticed something. I've seen Bitters ugly fursona around quite a lot, but not in these mundane pregnancy pics. Something she appears to be hiding on her own profile is that she buys and is gifted a lot of porn art of her fursona getting absolutely railed and impregnated by another man (not her husband) by the name of XanderBlaze. It looks like she has her favorites curated so anything rated adult can't be viewed by others.



Spoiler: Nsfw








There's a lot more, you can find it just by using FA's search and the word "Bitters".


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Dec 12, 2020)

Dahmer said:


> So I noticed something. I've seen Bitters ugly fursona around quite a lot, but not in these mundane pregnancy pics. Something she appears to be hiding on her own profile is that she buys and is gifted a lot of porn art of her fursona getting absolutely railed and impregnated by another man (not her husband) by the name of XanderBlaze. It looks like she has her favorites curated so anything rated adult can't be viewed by others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			https://archive.vn/DIb0M
		


There's one piece, at least, in there of them just outright giving birth and if my last trip into the horrible art thread hadn't scarred me for life I'd be posting it there.

What kind of sick fuck draws erotic art of giving birth?


----------



## Dahmer (Dec 12, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> https://archive.vn/DIb0M
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of XanderBlaze's characters is involved in those pics so it's very likely she's having some kind of affair with him due to the high volume of fuck porn and pregnancy fetish art they both engage in.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 12, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> https://archive.vn/DIb0M
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering furries it's a) very common and b) one of the tamer things.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Dec 13, 2020)

Uncle Warren said:


> Considering furries it's a) very common and b) one of the tamer things.


Normally I'd agree, but the massive bloated pregnancy-bellies, and the literal full-detail mid-birthing fucking art with all the parts on display? It fits in the art horrorshow.

And it makes me wonder about why she's sexualizing something involving kids.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 13, 2020)

Uncle Warren said:


> Considering furries it's a) very common and b) one of the tamer things.


Yeah, no. Pregnancy kink? Very common, usually mixed in with inflation. Birth kink? Way less so. A lot of furries seem to either ignore that pregnancies tend to result in babies, or just skip directly from "big belly" to "breastfeeding" (gotta feed that lactation kink along the way). Art of characters actually giving birth is considerably rarer (and weirder).


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 13, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Normally I'd agree, but the massive bloated pregnancy-bellies, and the literal full-detail mid-birthing fucking art with all the parts on display? It fits in the art horrorshow.
> 
> And it makes me wonder about why she's sexualizing something involving kids.





Corn Flakes said:


> Yeah, no. Pregnancy kink? Very common, usually mixed in with inflation. Birth kink? Way less so. A lot of furries seem to either ignore that pregnancies tend to result in babies, or just skip directly from "big belly" to "breastfeeding" (gotta feed that lactation kink along the way). Art of characters actually giving birth is considerably rarer (and weirder).


I must have gotten too desensitized over the years to be sickened like you two. I envy this.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 13, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> Yeah, no. Pregnancy kink? Very common, usually mixed in with inflation. Birth kink? Way less so. A lot of furries seem to either ignore that pregnancies tend to result in babies, or just skip directly from "big belly" to "breastfeeding" (gotta feed that lactation kink along the way). Art of characters actually giving birth is considerably rarer (and weirder).


More likely to see unbirthing art instead. (Vaginal Vore.)


----------



## DamageJoy (Dec 13, 2020)

Uncle Warren said:


> I must have gotten too desensitized over the years to be sickened like you two. I envy this.


Remember when internet users were disgusted by normal Anthro art? Funny times.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 13, 2020)

DamageJoy said:


> Remember when internet users were disgusted by normal Anthro art? Funny times.


After a point you learn to accept that it's art and the only people who actively engage in it are either the ones jacking to it or the ones sperging about why it exists. Then you move on to be disgusted by really fucked shit a la kero.


----------



## DamageJoy (Dec 13, 2020)

Uncle Warren said:


> After a point you learn to accept that it's art and the only people who actively engage in it are either the ones jacking to it or the ones sperging about why it exists. Then you move on to be disgusted by really fucked shit a la kero.


To be honest, the basic anthro hate just felt like a turf war between weebs and furries in the early 4chan days. I mean cartoon animals were around for a long time and being elitist about the type of cartoon porn always felt weird.

Of course when people start to see the advanced things, yeah. On one hand, it's certainly creative on the other hand wtf man. 
I remember when I ran across irl crush fetish stuff back then. I understand that it's a fetish and people could jack off to literally anything but don't step on kittens with high heels. At least the normally drawn stuff is just a drawing, no matter how unpleasing it is to look at it.


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Dec 15, 2020)

Twitter user fluffiestdoodle, aka twitch streamer matty_kun, has been outed as a groomer and has allegedly been at it since at least 2013, grooming as many as 11 people, if every claim made so far is assumed to be true, with two completely public accusations being made so far.



			https://twitter.com/bxbycino/status/1335170095082049536
		



			https://archive.vn/U7Bk1
		






						TwitLonger — When you talk too much for Twitter
					

TwitLonger is the easy way to post more than 140 characters to Twitter




					www.twitlonger.com
				





			https://archive.vn/Bi17Q
		




			https://twitter.com/C1NDERACE/status/1335372099876253699
		



			https://archive.vn/kKVKn
		






						TwitLonger — When you talk too much for Twitter
					

TwitLonger is the easy way to post more than 140 characters to Twitter




					www.twitlonger.com
				





			https://archive.vn/l6jPq
		


One of the primary accusers claims that 8 or 9 other people also DMed them with stories. Somewhat dubious, but worth including.


			https://twitter.com/bxbycino/status/1335743221998088193
		



			https://archive.vn/vTIky
		


He has since deleted all of his known Twitter accounts, though a TwitLonger he made in response remains, also his Twitch.


			https://archive.md/fNiik
		






						TwitLonger — When you talk too much for Twitter
					

TwitLonger is the easy way to post more than 140 characters to Twitter




					www.twitlonger.com
				





			https://archive.md/BL0sV
		









						Twitch
					

Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers.




					www.twitch.tv
				





			https://archive.vn/PUihy
		


Some other tweets I found, though I'm unsure of their veracity.


			https://twitter.com/TaytoSeal/status/1337134285355094016
		



			https://archive.vn/B2X4b
		




			https://twitter.com/SnowyNowak/status/1335843433118896129
		



			https://archive.vn/1Gitx
		


Archived links from TwitLongers


			https://archive.vn/w4Q8S
		



			https://archive.vn/mlvXA
		



			https://archive.vn/noaYh
		



			https://archive.vn/bCaMi
		



			https://archive.vn/qv90m
		




			https://archive.vn/5mcH8
		



			https://archive.vn/jdwVv
		



			https://archive.vn/8VoCc
		



			https://archive.vn/yyI1y
		



			https://archive.vn/a0IDA
		



			https://archive.vn/b3nEh


----------



## NoFeline (Dec 16, 2020)

It's a Komaeda kinnie with four different sets of nounself neopronouns. Take everything they say with a heaping tablespoon of salt. These people have a track record.



Even before being groomed for just one day this kid was already a coomer creep which is exactly onbrand for every Komaeda kin, including several of our own such as Bailey Lovell/David Caleb Balaski. Expect this person to follow their footseps and be outed as an abuser and probably being a groomer themself very shortly.


----------



## false prophet medea (Dec 18, 2020)

NoFeline said:


> View attachment 1792363
> View attachment 1792364
> It's a Komaeda kinnie with four different sets of nounself neopronouns. Take everything they say with a heaping tablespoon of salt. These people have a track record.
> View attachment 1792367
> Even before being groomed for just one day this kid was already a coomer creep which is exactly onbrand for every Komaeda kin, including several of our own such as Bailey Lovell/David Caleb Balaski. Expect this person to follow their footseps and be outed as an abuser and probably being a groomer themself very shortly.


A child returning sexual advances to their groomer just means the grooming was successful.


----------



## NoFeline (Dec 18, 2020)

false prophet medea said:


> A child returning sexual advances to their groomer just means the grooming was successful.


It means the child was already osmotically groomed by a community of cumbrain furries. 
We have one conversation of sexual talk between them. If you weren't aware, _grooming is a process_. Much like harassment, it's not _one instance_ of getting creeped on. 

Predator? Absolutely. Groomer? Yet to be seen. 

The biggest guilt here lies with dangerous internet communities like the Furry Fandom that put these kids in a mindset where they are vulnerable to predators.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 18, 2020)

They say it takes a village to raise a child, but apparently it's the same for cumbrained carpet-humpers.


----------



## Big Bang (Dec 18, 2020)

NoFeline said:


> It means the child was already osmotically groomed by a community of cumbrain furries.
> We have one conversation of sexual talk between them. If you weren't aware, _grooming is a process_. Much like harassment, it's not _one instance_ of getting creeped on.
> 
> Predator? Absolutely. Groomer? Yet to be seen.
> ...


And there are still people that say minors should be allowed in the fandom. I've seen too many people comment saying they experienced some form of grooming in the fandom during their minor years. The furry fandom is inherently sexual, and grows more aggressively sexual with each year. The furry fandom is no place for any minor, especially when adults have the opportunity to push their sexual preferences onto said impressionable minors.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 18, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> And there are still people that say minors should be allowed in the fandom. I've seen too many people comment saying they experienced some form of grooming in the fandom during their minor years. The furry fandom is inherently sexual, and grows more aggressively sexual with each year. The furry fandom is no place for any minor, especially when adults have the opportunity to push their sexual preferences onto said impressionable minors.


The amount of furries saying _"oh, I've been a furry since I was 12 and I grew up perfectly fine! No one groomed me!"_ while they're trooning out on twitter, sucking dicks on F-list, clogging their galleries with overpriced commissions featuring the most degenerate shit out there simply defies comprehension. It's like they're allergic to self-awareness.


----------



## Parasaurolophus (Dec 19, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> And there are still people that say minors should be allowed in the fandom. I've seen too many people comment saying they experienced some form of grooming in the fandom during their minor years. The furry fandom is inherently sexual, and grows more aggressively sexual with each year. The furry fandom is no place for any minor, especially when adults have the opportunity to push their sexual preferences onto said impressionable minors.


Minors definitely shouldn't belong in the greater "fandom", sites and chats that make it easy for them to get into degenerate roleplay or look at unprotected pornographic content. But it'd also be kinda sad to take what is just "funny animal characters" to a lot of kids and teens away from them because of some shady people. It's on us, the elders, to give them spaces where they can still be creative and form relationships, but also know that they have someone they can turn to when someone's making weird advances at them. And also how to spot such advances. In the end, seeing that this concept of "furries" is so broad, and so ingrained into our culture (fairy tales, pagan gods, folklore, animation, comics...), I just don't think it's possible to keep them away entirely.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 19, 2020)

Monster Mama said:


> Minors definitely shouldn't belong in the greater "fandom", sites and chats that make it easy for them to get into degenerate roleplay or look at unprotected pornographic content. But it'd also be kinda sad to take what is just "funny animal characters" to a lot of kids and teens away from them because of some shady people.


If they're going to develop fetishes from some childhood media, that's going to happen on its own, but it's absolutely unacceptable to let adults recruit kids into this lifestyle.  And that's almost invariably what happens because there is absolutely nothing resembling self-policing in these groups.


----------



## Big Bang (Dec 19, 2020)

Monster Mama said:


> Minors definitely shouldn't belong in the greater "fandom", sites and chats that make it easy for them to get into degenerate roleplay or look at unprotected pornographic content. But it'd also be kinda sad to take what is just "funny animal characters" to a lot of kids and teens away from them because of some shady people. It's on us, the elders, to give them spaces where they can still be creative and form relationships, but also know that they have someone they can turn to when someone's making weird advances at them. And also how to spot such advances. In the end, seeing that this concept of "furries" is so broad, and so ingrained into our culture (fairy tales, pagan gods, folklore, animation, comics...), I just don't think it's possible to keep them away entirely.


Anthro =/= furry just as being gay =/= supporting LGBT community. Anthros are a type of character. Furry is a community, a lifestyle choice, etc. Being gay is something you're born as, the LGBT community is something you can choose to not participate and support, regardless of being gay. Anthros like Bugs Bunny and Mickey Mouse are things children/teens can enjoy (and if they get thirsty for said characters, they can find porn, fine), but adults who groom children/teens expose them to porn that's either 1. Not related to those characters or 2. Are related to those characters but the minor never asked to see porn in the first place (showing them porn is illegal in some states regardless, and it becomes a felony the more you send because it's considered grooming/trying to desensitize a minor).


----------



## round robin (Dec 19, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> If they're going to develop fetishes from some childhood media, that's going to happen on its own, but it's absolutely unacceptable to let adults recruit kids into this lifestyle.  And that's almost invariably what happens because there is absolutely nothing resembling self-policing in these groups.


Oh but they'll sure cancel any "transphobe" or "nazi" they come across while letting the legit kid diddlers and pink pillers get away scot free having groomed another generation of degenerates. It's gross how messed up their priorities are.


----------



## Parasaurolophus (Dec 19, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> Anthro =/= furry just as being gay =/= supporting LGBT community. Anthros are a type of character. Furry is a community, a lifestyle choice, etc. Being gay is something you're born as, the LGBT community is something you can choose to not participate and support, regardless of being gay. Anthros like Bugs Bunny and Mickey Mouse are things children/teens can enjoy (and if they get thirsty for said characters, they can find porn, fine), but adults who groom children/teens expose them to porn that's either 1. Not related to those characters or 2. Are related to those characters but the minor never asked to see porn in the first place (showing them porn is illegal in some states regardless, and it becomes a felony the more you send because it's considered grooming/trying to desensitize a minor).


I meant it like, due to being exposed to such characters they might find a liking to them and get into furries later one way or another. It's not like they are an entire different thing. At least I think that the media I consumed when I was younger influenced me to a certain degree that I ended up here, currently on a furry board. 

And when that happens they need a safe place. Which is hard to achieve, like Ominous said, we are still talking about furries, but you can at least try. It's better than letting them run into groomers head on. 

Also, I'm sorry, didn't mean to derail the thread too much if I did.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Dec 19, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> If they're going to develop fetishes from some childhood media, that's going to happen on its own, but it's absolutely unacceptable to let adults recruit kids into this lifestyle.  And that's almost invariably what happens because there is absolutely nothing resembling self-policing in these groups.


Are they actively trying to recruit kids into the fandom though? That's kind of the disconnect I have with all this, since it seems like most minors who wander in are already kinda screwed up.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 19, 2020)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Are they actively trying to recruit kids into the fandom though? That's kind of the disconnect I have with all this, since it seems like most minors who wander in are already kinda screwed up.


Some of them absolutely are. Most of the fursuiters I've had contact with were all about dazzling kids. A few of them seemed pretty innocent about it (I'll call them "mascots") and genuinely wanted to spread some joy in public events. Usually at zoos or birthday parties, and very specifically mentioning adults being around. Most of them, though? They used very similar words but they always had that whiff of liking kids a bit _too_ much.


----------



## MisterTittiesMcTit (Dec 19, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> And there are still people that say minors should be allowed in the fandom. I've seen too many people comment saying they experienced some form of grooming in the fandom during their minor years. The furry fandom is inherently sexual, and grows more aggressively sexual with each year. The furry fandom is no place for any minor, especially when adults have the opportunity to push their sexual preferences onto said impressionable minors.


Lol. No minors should be allowed in this fetish. its not a fandom.. it is a fetish.. of pedophiles (sangie and numerous others) all this ”fandom” does is attract kids as bait for pedophiles.. lol but there are some great lolcows that come out of this. So 



Corn Flakes said:


> Some of them absolutely are. Most of the fursuiters I've had contact with were all about dazzling kids. A few of them seemed pretty innocent about it (I'll call them "mascots") and genuinely wanted to spread some joy in public events. Usually at zoos or birthday parties, and very specifically mentioning adults being around. Most of them, though? They used very similar words but they always had that whiff of liking kids a bit _too_ much.


This fetish baits Kids for pedophiles. I mean come on it’s all so evident. zoos birthday party’s, fursuiting (side hustle) sooo independent contractor so no background check or anything. i would take a bet and say most of these fursuiting side hustle birthday party throwers are convicted pedos.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 19, 2020)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Are they actively trying to recruit kids into the fandom though? That's kind of the disconnect I have with all this, since it seems like most minors who wander in are already kinda screwed up.


Yes, just because a kid joins a Zootopia Discord doesn't mean they're looking to get hit on by some fat 30 year old neckbeard pretending to be Judy Hopps.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 20, 2020)

Apparently, a new bill is going to make furry art sites ban pornography.


			https://archive.vn/5Y8DA
		



			https://archive.vn/R7Oqd
		



			https://archive.vn/wCjWY
		


Though I wan this bill to pass, the 'free speech' clause in the United States Constitution is a big obstacle on the bill.
Then again, in addition to Tumblr banning pornography, there is precedent:


			https://archive.vn/quPGr


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 20, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Apparently, a new bill is going to make furry art sites ban pornography.
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/5Y8DA
> ...


On the one hand, that bill looks iffy and my misgivings about it aside I'm pretty sure it will get shitcanned on First Amendment grounds. Besides, politicians and lobbyists like their porn.

On the other hand, I would just _love_ to see the mass panic if furries lost their beloved dens of public degeneracy. As for the artists? Their fault for building their entire business around dog dicks in the first place. Learn to draw characters with clothes _on_ and try again.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 20, 2020)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Apparently, a new bill is going to make furry art sites ban pornography.
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/5Y8DA
> ...


Oh great, the last thing I want is something to make furries free speech heroes because it's blatantly unconstitutional.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Dec 21, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Oh great, the last thing I want is something to make furries free speech heroes because it's blatantly unconstitutional.


It won't make anyone a free speech hero. The bill is in response, in part, to pornhub hosting a video of a 14 year old being raped for six months while she begged and pleaded with them to take it down, until she ultimately had to pretend to be a fucking lawyer to get them to remove it.

Pornhub hosted child porn, knowingly. Rather than have this bill, I'd prefer if the entire board of executives for MindGeek was executed. But apparently hosting child porn on the world's largest service to distribute free porn doesn't get a death-penalty. That'd be preferable. But making it easier, by law, to force platforms to remove videos of child rape when their moderators are too fucking retarded to listen to the fucking victim herself? I prefer that to the current hellscape.

Of course, "PROHIBITION ON DOWNLOADS.—On and after the 7 date that is 90 days after the date of enactment of this 8 Act, a covered platform may not permit the download to a retrievable data file of any pornographic image from the platform." is beyond fucking retarded because it's not possible at all.


Section 5, private right of action, is just good, period. In fact, most of this bill is good. It closes a lot of holes that have allowed revenge porn and the like to proliferate on the internet. It makes it easier for victims to get their stuff removed from websites.

This isn't a FOSTA/CESTA situation where it's just chasing the child-sellers underground and making it harder for LEA to track it. This shit gives MORE power to the camwhores. Now they can prevent the reuploading of their work. They can control the spread, and force people to come to them to see it.

This bill, I shit you not, should do more good for camwhores than bad. Not only that, it opens up a new niche-industry. A camwhore version of the RIAA/MPAA. A CWAA,if you will, or SWAA if you want to use the nice terms instead. 10% income to the SWAA and they scour all the websites for your content to get it pulled. 10% cost gets a bigger boost of income. Don't listen to the twitter idiots. Don't even listen to the retarded libertarians whining about "muh free speech". Unless I'm reading the bill completely wrong, the worst thing this bill does is identify drawn works as well... and that still gives copyright-holders of an OC(donut steel) to get work they didn't approve taken down.

Edit: Here's the actual bill. Someone who reads legalese and does more than just skim it can check my work.



			https://www.xbiz.com/docs/news/256391_SasseMerkleyDEC2020.pdf


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 21, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> It won't make anyone a free speech hero. The bill is in response, in part, to pornhub hosting a video of a 14 year old being raped for six months while she begged and pleaded with them to take it down, until she ultimately had to pretend to be a fucking lawyer to get them to remove it.


And banning furry porn and nearly every other kind is a response to that how?  It's more of an excuse.  That shit is already illegal.  Just enforce the laws that already exist instead of punishing the entire fucking world and raping the First Amendment.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Dec 21, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> And banning furry porn and nearly every other kind is a response to that how?  It's more of an excuse.  That shit is already illegal.  Just enforce the laws that already exist instead of punishing the entire fucking world and raping the First Amendment.


For how I read it, it forces websites to set up a system that actually makes it possible for victims to get their stuff pulled or else they face punishment for it.

It doesn't say shit about furry porn, it just allows drawn stuff to count as well in terms of websites hosting pornographic works.






Assuming you give a retard's interpretation to this paragraph. Or a lawyer's.

In actuality, "computer-generated" means a rendered work, not some furry fucking around on photoshop. This is intended to cover photorealistic renderings. If they added "photorealistic" in front of "computer-generated" it should only account for about 0.01% of porn-art, at most, and at that point it'd be a cake-walk to just ban it entirely.

SISEA has only minor issues within it based on my reading, whereas the benefits within far outweigh the issues. "Sex Workers" alone will benefit from it. Which makes it laughable that they're being told to hate it. Unlike the RIAA and MPAA fucking everyone over and becoming a monopoly, Sex Workers could make a voluntary SWAA instead of being forced into it by shitty labels, as happens with the RIAA.

Still, it would force Null to not host any nudes idiots have posted online.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 21, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Still, it would force Null to not host any nudes idiots have posted online.


This isn't a porn site and material isn't posted here for pornographic purposes.  To the extent the law considers us a "covered platform" anyway, it's unconstitutional.

I just read through the entire thing though and you're right, furries need not worry about this.  It says nothing about drawn shit so I don't know where that's coming from.  At least, it doesn't do so explicitly and I doubt it could be interpreted that way.  Shadman might be in a world of shit, though.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Dec 21, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> This isn't a porn site and material isn't posted here for pornographic purposes.  To the extent the law considers us a "covered platform" anyway, it's unconstitutional.
> 
> I just read through the entire thing though and you're right, furries need not worry about this.  It says nothing about drawn shit so I don't know where that's coming from.  At least, it doesn't do so explicitly and I doubt it could be interpreted that way.  Shadman might be in a world of shit, though.


Sorry for making it seem like I was ranting at you, you were just the most recent comment on the subject.

Unless I've missed something in this bill, I genuinely hope it or something likely but without the retarded requirements like "2 hours to comply", passes.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 21, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Unless I've missed something in this bill, I genuinely hope it or something likely but without the retarded requirements like "2 hours to comply", passes.


Or if they keep that, it's literally for dedicated porn sites of a certain size only.  I think something like PornHub (or any MindGeek site) should be able to have someone working 24/7 and be able to remove CP nearly instantly.  Fucking 4chan manages to do that.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 21, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> This isn't a porn site and material isn't posted here for pornographic purposes.  To the extent the law considers us a "covered platform" anyway, it's unconstitutional.
> 
> I just read through the entire thing though and you're right, furries need not worry about this.  It says nothing about drawn shit so I don't know where that's coming from.  At least, it doesn't do so explicitly and I doubt it could be interpreted that way.  Shadman might be in a world of shit, though.






The way I'm reading it, anything pornographic is covered under this bill, including computer generated....which may be interpreted as digitally drawn porn.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 21, 2020)

Uncle Warren said:


> View attachment 1801904
> 
> The way I'm reading it, anything pornographic is covered under this bill, including computer generated....which may be interpreted as digitally drawn porn.


Yes, but it has to be of a person without their consent.


----------



## Rozzy (Dec 21, 2020)

The bill has been rushed through without much thought and is going to be unworkable for non dedicated porn websites, assuming it applies to all websites that host pornographic content.



> In general. A   covered   platform shall  operate  a  24-hour  telephone  hotline  that an  individual  or  an  authorized  representative  of an  individual,  or  a  law  enforcement  officer,  can contact  to  request  removal  of  a  pornographic image  from  the  platform  if  the  individual  appears  in  the  pornographic  image  and  has  no consented   to   the   pornographic   image   being uploaded to the platform.


Imagine if Null had to open a KiwiFarms hotline? I don't think that would happen, he'd close down KiwiFarms.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 21, 2020)

Rozzy said:


> The bill has been rushed through without much thought and is going to be unworkable for non dedicated porn websites, assuming it applies to all websites that host pornographic content.


It's only just been introduced.  I don't think it's even before a committee yet.








						S.5054 - 116th Congress (2019-2020): Stop Internet Sexual Exploitation Act
					

Summary of S.5054 - 116th Congress (2019-2020): Stop Internet Sexual Exploitation Act



					www.congress.gov
				




ETA:  It's been referred to the Committee on Commerce, Science, and Transportation.  From there it will probably be sent to a subcommittee.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 21, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Yes, but it has to be of a person without their consent.


This definitely looks like some sort of measure against deepfakes and photoshops. There's a whole cottage industry dedicated to putting famous actresses' heads into porn, and they're getting better and better at it.

ETA: it's way too early to try to parse through legalese, but I wonder whether that law would also apply to representations/avatars of real people. Bringing it back to furry drama, there's always some new bullshit going on about someone drawing someone else's fursona doing something the owner didn't like. If that proposal passing enables proper frivolous furry-vs-furry lawfare over fursonas getting their brains banged out by the wrong horse cock, I'm going to be laughing.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 21, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> In actuality, "computer-generated" means a rendered work, not some furry fucking around on photoshop. This is intended to cover photorealistic renderings. If they added "photorealistic" in front of "computer-generated" it should only account for about 0.01% of porn-art, at most, and at that point it'd be a cake-walk to just ban it entirely.


Remember that, when Tumblr banned pornography, a lot of non-pornographic bloggers left because of how the ban was 'queerphobic', or again, how the automatic filter was overzealous (due to still being new).
I expect similar over-reactions no matter how permissive the actual bill is.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 25, 2020)

Furfag fucks up and sends gay yiff to his dad. 19 year old EMT & Med School Student from Oklahoma City.

https://twitter.com/BallerPoseidon/status/1341968570985705472?s=20 (https://archive.vn/12siv)





Spoiler: He Sent Tiger Dick To His Dad


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 25, 2020)

Bitchy Commie said:


> Furfag fucks up and sends gay yiff to his dad. 19 year old EMT & Med School Student from Oklahoma City.
> 
> https://twitter.com/BallerPoseidon/status/1341968570985705472?s=20 (https://archive.vn/12siv)
> 
> ...


Ben fucked up.


----------



## MisterTittiesMcTit (Dec 25, 2020)

Uncle Warren said:


> Ben fucked up.


NOW THIS IS GOLD!


----------



## Neko GF (Dec 26, 2020)

Cow Crossover: Sparxx wants to go to the troon ranch-



https://twitter.com/BVDGRRL/status/1342622201111965698 (Archive)


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 26, 2020)

Neko GF said:


> Cow Crossover: Sparxx wants to go to the troon ranch-
> View attachment 1811283
> https://twitter.com/BVDGRRL/status/1342622201111965698 (Archive)


You know, most crossovers don't demand a cleanup crew in full Level 5 HAZMAT gear afterwards. We truly live in interesting times.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Dec 26, 2020)

Bitchy Commie said:


> Furfag fucks up and sends gay yiff to his dad. 19 year old EMT & Med School Student from Oklahoma City.
> 
> https://twitter.com/BallerPoseidon/status/1341968570985705472?s=20 (https://archive.vn/12siv)
> 
> ...


Imagine raising a child for 19 years and this was the result?


----------



## Thistle (Dec 26, 2020)

Corn Flakes said:


> You know, most crossovers don't demand a cleanup crew in full Level 5 HAZMAT gear afterwards. We truly live in interesting times.


Speaking of probing going to need a hazmat crew. Probably going to need them for whatever just happened in this zoophile/feral/incest comic.


----------



## Ghost Boy (Dec 26, 2020)

Bitchy Commie said:


> Speaking of probing going to need a hazmat crew. Probably going to need them for whatever just happened in this zoophile/feral/incest comic.
> 
> View attachment 1811528


Oh God this artist... last I remember, they had made a comic about a bird and a wolf? Someone said they leeched patreon money for over a year and they didnt fuck until the end of it. Talk about money hungry


----------



## YayLasagna (Dec 26, 2020)

Ghost Boy said:


> Oh God this artist... last I remember, they had made a comic about a bird and a wolf? Someone said they leeched patreon money for over a year and they didnt fuck until the end of it. Talk about money hungry


It was supposed to be a slow buildup from what I heard when people complained about it, but I wouldn't be surprised if that was the case as well seeing as their first comic apparently went about the same as well.


----------



## Ghost Boy (Dec 26, 2020)

YayLasagna said:


> It was supposed to be a slow buildup from what I heard when people complained about it, but I wouldn't be surprised if that was the case as well seeing as their first comic apparently went about the same as well.


A slow buildup is like 30 pages in a normal comic. It was over 100 in theirs.


----------



## billydero (Dec 26, 2020)

Kuchipatchi said:


> Imagine raising a child for 19 years and this was the result?


I am guessing that after that tweet his father took to the bottle, then retired to his study to cradle his head in his hands, drink himself into a stupor, and ask himself where he went wrong with his son. Poor dad.

This furry later tweets that he “explained it to dad and everything‘s OK!“ Of course he leaves out exactly how he explained it and just what he told his father, so my guess is that he told his father that it was totally a prank, bro, that he was going to send to a friend and he’s not into this, and it was totally a prank he was going to send to his bro.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 27, 2020)

Ghost Boy said:


> Oh God this artist... last I remember, they had made a comic about a bird and a wolf? Someone said they leeched patreon money for over a year and they didnt fuck until the end of it. Talk about money hungry


A "Slow Burn" Indeed.


----------



## Mikoyan (Dec 27, 2020)

Bitchy Commie said:


> A "Slow Burn" Indeed.
> 
> View attachment 1812271



I'm just amused that she's only really not doing even more because it's now against Patreon ToS.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 27, 2020)

Ghost Boy said:


> Oh God this artist... last I remember, they had made a comic about a bird and a wolf? Someone said they leeched patreon money for over a year and they didnt fuck until the end of it. Talk about money hungry





Spoiler









Seiferin is a faggot who's well known for paywalling all of his shitty feral dragon weiner circuses, and slipping tiny marks on the pages to find out who was leaking his shit. People on u18 found all of them though, and now they do the extra step of cleaning the marks up and the cycle continues.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Dec 27, 2020)

billydero said:


> I am guessing that after that tweet his father took to the bottle, then retired to his study to cradle his head in his hands, drink himself into a stupor, and ask himself where he went wrong with his son. Poor dad.
> 
> This furry later tweets that he “explained it to dad and everything‘s OK!“ Of course he leaves out exactly how he explained it and just what he told his father, so my guess is that he told his father that it was totally a prank, bro, that he was going to send to a friend and he’s not into this, and it was totally a prank he was going to send to his bro.


Reminds me of that Sopeanos storyline when they found out Vito was gay.  
“It’s a joke! Guys it’s a joke!” While he was covered in leather making out with a dude.

I bet he meant to send it to “daddy” but hit “dad” instead, my god I feel bad for that father.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Dec 30, 2020)

Furry plans to do a flip: https://twitter.com/BradyTheWWEFan/status/1344490427638923264



			https://archive.vn/HZLIp


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 30, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Furry plans to do a flip: https://twitter.com/BradyTheWWEFan/status/1344490427638923264
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/HZLIp


Good first step.


----------



## omori (Dec 31, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Furry plans to do a flip: https://twitter.com/BradyTheWWEFan/status/1344490427638923264
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/HZLIp


So what are they even offing themselves over?

Also good job to this idiot for naming individuals and including their @s for people to harass and blame for whatever they’re gonna do to themselves.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 31, 2020)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> So what are they even offing themselves over?
> 
> Also good job to this idiot for naming individuals and including their @s for people to harass and blame for whatever they’re gonna do to themselves.


almost like that's the point of like 90 percent of these sadbrain Twitter suicide notes


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Dec 31, 2020)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> So what are they even offing themselves over?
> 
> Also good job to this idiot for naming individuals and including their @s for people to harass and blame for whatever they’re gonna do to themselves.


From skimming the note, I think they did something fucked up to a friend/partner, got rejected for it, and are not doubling down with a "I'm going this because I'm sorry for what I did to you", which... just fucking piles guilt onto the person.

I give it a 10/10 for abusiveness.


----------



## Rat Lord (Dec 31, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Furry plans to do a flip: https://twitter.com/BradyTheWWEFan/status/1344490427638923264
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/HZLIp


This is the most manipulative shit I have ever read, what the absolute fuck.


----------



## Rozzy (Dec 31, 2020)

NPA 2020 Year in Review: Attacked by Malicious Media. Twitter Account Infested with Costumed Cop Haters.
					

Costumed Cop Hater Infestation    Did you know there was such a thing as furries? We didn’t either but apparently, it’s a thing. Some of them are purportedly Nazis. The furries clearly know there is such a




					nationalpolice.org
				





			https://web.archive.org/web/20201229204733/https://nationalpolice.org/npa-2020-year-in-review-attacked-by-malicious-media-twitter-account-infested-with-costumed-cop-haters/


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 31, 2020)

Rozzy said:


> View attachment 1819884
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bunch of spergs that get smug because they triggered another bunch of spergs. Amazing.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 31, 2020)

Uncle Warren said:


> A bunch of spergs that get smug because they triggered another bunch of spergs. Amazing.


That's what I'm here for, really.


----------



## MisterTittiesMcTit (Dec 31, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Furry plans to do a flip: https://twitter.com/BradyTheWWEFan/status/1344490427638923264
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/HZLIp


all I gotta say is it’s just so not sad.. I mean it’s all calls for attention and baiting suckers. I mean this really shows the depth of mentally unwell peoole in the fandom. People just kilol themselves if they are so truly miserable. I couldn’t even read the rest of that twitter shit because it was so cringy



Rat Lord said:


> This is the most manipulative shit I have ever read, what the absolute fuck.


I read a paragraph and I’m like ughh cringe I read this shit so many times before.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 31, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Dec 31, 2020)

Rozzy said:


> View attachment 1819884
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just when I thought 2020 couldn’t get more absurd, I see this.  
This is not the crossover I was expecting.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Dec 31, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> Just when I thought 2020 couldn’t get more absurd, I see this.
> This is not the crossover I was expecting.



Christ Almighty, a Police Union making an entire blog post to whine about furfags saying mean things about them on the internet


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 31, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Christ Almighty, a Police Union making an entire blog post to whine about furfags saying mean things about them on the internet


It's not a police union, it's some mysterious 501(c)(3) that has existed since about 2017 and is run by some guy named Eddie Hutchison.  Its address is

8710 BASH ST UNIT 501692
INDIANAPOLIS, IN 46250 USA

and its phone number is (302)469-1765.

In its first year of existence it had gross receipts of $103,171, but just by the next year, 2018, this had already risen to $2,294,166.  By 2019, this rose to $3,147,874.  This amount of money appears mostly to be spent, since between its cash on hand and debts, there is only $120,440 in net assets.

The organization claims, in a press release as well as in its Form 990:



> The National Police Association (NPA) is a 501(C)3 non-profit organization, EIN 82-0647764, *founded to educate supporters of law enforcement* in how to help police departments accomplish their goals.



I'm not sure what this actually entails but apparently getting into online spats with furfags is part of it.

It is apparently very upset with this Indianapolis Star article (https://archive.md/b3uXv).



> This Indianapolis charity says it helps police. Police chiefs say it's a scam.
> James Briggs Ryan Martin
> 
> An elderly man in Trenton, Michigan, received a dire letter that warned about the "greatest threats to our public safety in our nation's history."
> ...



More at the link.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Dec 31, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> It's not a police union, it's some mysterious 501(c)(3) that has existed since about 2017 and is run by some guy named Eddie Hutchison.  Its address is
> 
> 8710 BASH ST UNIT 501692
> INDIANAPOLIS, IN 46250 USA
> ...



So it’s very likely a fake police org grifting money off the back of Back The Blue run by a small group of autists is now declaring war on furfags. 2020 will not stop giving until the very end.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Jan 1, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Furry plans to do a flip: https://twitter.com/BradyTheWWEFan/status/1344490427638923264
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/HZLIp


Flip failed.



			https://twitter.com/BradyTheWWEFan/status/1344750184425775108
		






I'll give him points, though. He realized his behavior isn't healthy.



			https://twitter.com/BradyTheWWEFan/status/1344985459252998145


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 1, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Flip failed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give you good odds he'll do this again before the end of the year.


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 1, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Flip failed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My guess is the flip never started and the whimpering furry's just pulling this shit for attention and sympathy.


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> My guess is the flip never started and the whimpering furry's just pulling this shit for attention and sympathy.


What do you do the day after a suicide attempt?

Post furry tits, obviously.


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 1, 2021)

Vault said:


> What do you do the day after a suicide attempt?
> 
> Post furry tits, obviously.
> 
> View attachment 1821856


Posting furry tits from his hospital bed?


----------



## Sheeeeeiiiiiittt (Jan 1, 2021)

Vault said:


> What do you do the day after a suicide attempt?
> 
> Post furry tits, obviously.
> 
> View attachment 1821856



Yeah no, this dude did not try to kill himself. All of this is just classic attention whore behavior mixed with abusiveness.


Gotta say, it’s pretty fucked up


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2021)

Sheeeeeiiiiiittt said:


> Yeah no, this dude did not try to kill himself. All of this is just classic attention.whore behavior mixed with abusiveness.
> 
> 
> Gotta say, it’s pretty fucked up behavior.


Exactly. I can sympathize with depression and suicide and all that - It's a shitty situation to be in, but in order to get help you need to be open to it in the first place. You don't just suddenly come back from a hospital or near death experience and start posting tits right away, it's stupid as fuck. You'd be riddled with guilt and probably not even have the guts to go near a computer for a while, since fearing peoples reactions after an attempt is usually one of the biggest common issues in such cases. But nah this guy just comes right back like "lol oops sorry heres tits"

If this person has a 'track record' of failed attempts, I imagine it was just the exact same shit he's pulling right now.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 1, 2021)

To play the Devil's advocate for a moment here, he could be posting furry tits from his hospital bed because he's a cumbrained furry (I feel that's a redundant label somehow...) and porn is the only way he knows how to cope and to interact with the online world. You know, like most of the spergs we see here.

I'll still give it 75-25 odds that he didn't do it, though.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 1, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I'll still give it 75-25 odds that he didn't do it, though.


Those odds seem about right, but yeah, I can see a furry being such a coomer that he literally would just post animal tits instantly after a suicide attempt.


----------



## Big Bang (Jan 1, 2021)

That entire thing was an insult to those who have tried to kill themselves via cuts to the arm. If you did it correctly, you would have a hard time typing anything due to the damage you tend to do to the tendons (_especially_ if they found you "nearly dead" and you were "fading away", which means you did it right). In that last letter, he is not showing signs of regretting the suicide attempt. I doubt he'd be smart enough to fool a medical professional into believing he's not a high risk to reattempt.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 1, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> That entire thing was an insult to those who have tried to kill themselves via cuts to the arm. If you did it correctly, you would have a hard time typing anything due to the damage you tend to do to the tendons (_especially_ if they found you "nearly dead" and you were "fading away", which means you did it right). In that last letter, he is not showing signs of regretting the suicide attempt. I doubt he'd be smart enough to fool a medical professional into believing he's not a high risk to reattempt.


I really have a strong dislike for people who make a habit of "suicidal gestures".  Of all the ways to farm asspats and attention it's probably the most... disgusting, for lack of a better word.


----------



## lint roller (Jan 3, 2021)

Vault said:


> What do you do the day after a suicide attempt?
> 
> Post furry tits, obviously.
> 
> View attachment 1821856


The absolute balls on this guy to not delete his suicide note off twitter after retweeting/tweeting furry porn, my fucking god... The 180 on this guy's account since the suicide note went up is fucking insane. I genuinely don't understand how he has the guts to keep the note up after even this short time.


----------



## Anti pedo (Jan 3, 2021)

OH BOY furries start a COPPA-like fearmonger again with SISEA seriously this type of shit would end-up like those before it like article 13 sesta-fosta and other ones that I forgot. and damn I see this everywhere. 

for those who don't know SISEA means Stop Internet Sexual Exploitation Act


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jan 3, 2021)

Anti pedo said:


> OH BOY furries start a COPPA-like fearmonger again with SISEA seriously this type of shit would end-up like those before it like article 13 sesta-fosta and other ones that I forgot. and damn I see this everywhere.
> 
> for those who don't know SISEA means Stop Internet Sexual Exploitation Act
> 
> View attachment 1825593


The world would be a better place if everything in that picture ceased to exist.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jan 3, 2021)

Anti pedo said:


> OH BOY furries start a COPPA-like fearmonger again with SISEA seriously this type of shit would end-up like those before it like article 13 sesta-fosta and other ones that I forgot. and damn I see this everywhere.
> 
> for those who don't know SISEA means Stop Internet Sexual Exploitation Act
> 
> View attachment 1825593


funny that both PornHub and FurAffinity is on there when I've seen furries talk so much legitimate negative stuff of both of them; Pornhub having porn of underaged people and only removed it when they were being sued and FA having people like Dragoneer and Zaush running the website.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 3, 2021)

https://archive.vn/dFogj
		




			https://www.furaffinity.net/user/morteneng22/
		




Spoiler: MRW


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jan 3, 2021)

how is it that so much people confuse this thread with the Furry Art Freak Show thread by just posting random pieces of art into this thread with no context to them? If the piece had any drama attached, I'd understand, but when it's just John SFM uploading yet another SFM Foot Fetish Pichu picture, it gets tiresome.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jan 3, 2021)

Cable said:


> how is it that so much people confuse this thread with the Furry Art Freak Show thread by just posting random pieces of art into this thread with no context to them? If the piece had any drama attached, I'd understand, but when it's just John SFM uploading yet another SFM Foot Fetish Pichu picture, it gets tiresome.


Agreed, but not a lot of people look in that thread.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 3, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Agreed, but not a lot of people look in that thread.


New thread for bad furry art (not horrorshows) if one doesn't exist yet?


----------



## wunhunglo (Jan 3, 2021)

Thistle said:


> View attachment 1826001
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/dFogj
> ...


Eat it or fuck it first?


----------



## Marche (Jan 4, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Flip failed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why you don't fucking tell everyone on twitter what you are gonna do, what an idiot.


----------



## Violent Ken Apologist (Jan 4, 2021)

Vault said:


> What do you do the day after a suicide attempt?
> 
> Post furry tits, obviously.
> 
> View attachment 1821856


Were those rainbow ribbons meant to reference his cuts? Lol, like seriously?


----------



## HEXbox Carousel (Jan 4, 2021)

Cable said:


> funny that both PornHub and FurAffinity is on there when I've seen furries talk so much legitimate negative stuff of both of them; Pornhub having porn of underaged people and only removed it when they were being sued and FA having people like Dragoneer and Zaush running the website.


furaffinity is like furry facebook. everyone hates it and knows that it's run by assholes, but it's too popular to avoid if you're making a living off of commissions. 

didn't realize that zaush of all people was FA staff though. even wikifur acknowledges that he's a rapist.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jan 4, 2021)

TrashCarousel said:


> furaffinity is like furry facebook. everyone hates it and knows that it's run by assholes, but it's too popular to avoid if you're making a living off of commissions.
> 
> didn't realize that zaush of all people was FA staff though. even wikifur acknowledges that he's a rapist.


Do you remember Google+... or any of the competitors to Facebook?

There was Nabyn, Weasyl, FurryNetwork, and even SoFurry and Inkbunny.
Excluding Nabyn, the others are still around, but...

There was also FAOpen and AtFurry, bu those never got up.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jan 4, 2021)

TrashCarousel said:


> didn't realize that zaush of all people was FA staff though. even wikifur acknowledges that he's a rapist.


IIRC he's one of the people who've been helping out on the newer FA UI


----------



## HEXbox Carousel (Jan 4, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> There was Nabyn, Weasyl, FurryNetwork, and even SoFurry and Inkbunny.
> Excluding Nabyn, the others are still around, but...


SoFurry is almost exclusively written erotica. Inkbunny and Weasyl are largely made up of people retarded enough to get banned from FA of all places. None of the three holds a candle to the big player.


----------



## Vault (Jan 4, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Do you remember Google+... or any of the competitors to Facebook?
> 
> There was Nabyn, Weasyl, FurryNetwork, and even SoFurry and Inkbunny.
> Excluding Nabyn, the others are still around, but...
> ...


If it wasn't for Inkbunnys sole draw being that it doesn't ban cub shit, people would probably use it more often. It's just known as a pedo hellhole at this point, despite having a lot of the features FA users have been begging for for years. I never did bother with G+ because I hated the way it was kinda pushed on people at launch, but I do hear it had an active furry scene on it, though plagued with kids much like Amino.

Nabyn, Weasyl, FurryNetwork ... There's a few others too. Had lovely website layouts, modern and sleek. But people return to FA for force of habit I guess.

I honestly don't think it's as active as it used to be, and at this point, all I see on the frontpage is reminders for adopts/ych's. I wish they had a separate page for that shit because it swamps out all of the actual legit art at this point.


----------



## HEXbox Carousel (Jan 4, 2021)

Vault said:


> I honestly don't think it's as active as it used to be, and at this point, all I see on the frontpage is reminders for adopts/ych's. I wish they had a separate page for that shit because it swamps out all of the actual legit art at this point.


I never got the appeal of 'adopts,' and I've been part of the furry community for years. Why would you pay someone else for a character instead of designing your own?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 4, 2021)

TrashCarousel said:


> I never got the appeal of 'adopts,' and I've been part of the furry community for years. Why would you pay someone else for a character instead of designing your own?


It appeals to the "ooh, shiny!" crowd. 90% of adopts are sold to people buying on impulse. The last 10% are sold because the buyer wants to have a piece from that specific artist, but doesn't feel like actually going through the effort of (and paying for) an actual commission.

If furry art were a supermarket, adopts would be the cheap sweets, batteries and disposable razors right next to the cashiers.


----------



## Loona (Jan 4, 2021)

TrashCarousel said:


> I never got the appeal of 'adopts,' and I've been part of the furry community for years. Why would you pay someone else for a character instead of designing your own?


It's easier than making a design from scratch. I see adopts as the equivalent of ordering takeout instead of cooking at home.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 4, 2021)

Zaush got canned from working on FA a few years ago and they dumped the UI he was working on (Phoenix I think). The current coders are Net-cat and Yak I believe. Why Yak is allowed to continue working on the site when people found out he's hosting fucking Russian sites on the server is beyond me.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Jan 4, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> Zaush got canned from working on FA a few years ago and they dumped the UI he was working on (Phoenix I think). The current coders are Net-cat and Yak I believe. Why Yak is allowed to continue working on the site when people found out he's hosting fucking Russian sites on the server is beyond me.


How much you wanna bet there's also some darkweb sites hosted on the servers and that's why it's always running like shit?


----------



## Vault (Jan 4, 2021)

TrashCarousel said:


> I never got the appeal of 'adopts,' and I've been part of the furry community for years. Why would you pay someone else for a character instead of designing your own?


I actually like them, but not the shitty, mass produced base stuff. Those generally feel unoriginal and I rather buy unique art than something made on a base.
Though the more expensive designs tend to be overly decorated stuff people end up just trading off anyway.

Personally I love the idea of weird species creation and such, and I think it's a cool idea for people to make their own creatures of different species, or hell just "Hey I can't draw, but I like this design and want to buy it" kind of deal.

Also it's pretty easy to just make up a bunch of random designs you enjoy, had fun making, but know you'll never use them. Those tend to be the designs I find make good adopts. There's an issue with people who get attatched to designs, sell them and regret it, then end up harassing the new owner to buy it back. If I make a design which is the opposite of the kind of aesthetics I enjoy personally I have no issue, and someone else can find something they love.


----------



## Mikoyan (Jan 4, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> How much you wanna bet there's also some darkweb sites hosted on the servers and that's why it's always running like shit?


Periodic reminder that the Vivisector crew found Yak running Moldovan electronics retailers' testing sites on FA hardware yeeeears ago.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 4, 2021)

Mikoyan said:


> Periodic reminder that the Vivisector crew found Yak running Moldovan electronics retailers' testing sites on FA hardware yeeeears ago.


I hadn't heard that one before. Got a link I could read more about it?


----------



## Thistle (Jan 5, 2021)

LORD OF THE WORLD *767х5001* my ass by world-fox
					

/




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jan 5, 2021)

Thistle said:


> View attachment 1829301
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That seems to be a case study on 'modern art'.


----------



## Big Bang (Jan 5, 2021)

Never forget this shit can surpass $1k.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 5, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> Never forget this shit can surpass $1k.View attachment 1829520


"highly desireable"


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 5, 2021)

Thistle said:


> "highly desireable"


I think that's furspeak for "has a big dick".


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jan 5, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> Never forget this shit can surpass $1k.View attachment 1829520


Ok I can sort of give this a pass, and I highly suggest reading the description as to what the winner got.


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2021)

Thistle said:


> View attachment 1829301
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lm*a*o


----------



## Uncle Joey (Jan 5, 2021)

Miles vs. Twitter: Round 2



(https://twitter.com/Miles_DF/status/1346498722696470530)

The responses are exactly what you would expect.




I don't know why he caved in to them in the first place. He seems to have more than enough status to ride it out.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 5, 2021)

Yep, and that's why you ignore those idiots. Should have gone straight ahead with that project, now people know he'll back down.


----------



## HEXbox Carousel (Jan 5, 2021)

Uncle Joey said:


> Miles vs. Twitter: Round 2
> View attachment 1830392
> (https://twitter.com/Miles_DF/status/1346498722696470530)
> 
> ...


wait is this still about his commission prices, or are furries mad at miles for some new shit


----------



## Jolly Copulation (Jan 5, 2021)

TrashCarousel said:


> wait is this still about his commission prices, or are furries mad at miles for some new shit


Ha, you think furries could muster the self-awareness to realize $2,000 digital art is a ripoff? That's funny. No, he pissed off the woke furs on twitter for drawing a Confederate flag design on a dog's bikini top. I wish you were right.


----------



## Loona (Jan 5, 2021)

Jolly Copulation said:


> Ha, you think furries could muster the self-awareness to realize $2,000 digital art is a ripoff? That's funny. No, he pissed off the woke furs on twitter for drawing a Confederate flag design on a dog's bikini top. I wish you were right.


Nope, you're thinking about someone else. This is why people are mad at Miles.


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2021)

Jolly Copulation said:


> Ha, you think furries could muster the self-awareness to realize $2,000 digital art is a ripoff? That's funny. No, he pissed off the woke furs on twitter for drawing a Confederate flag design on a dog's bikini top. I wish you were right.


There's definitely people who are pissed at his prices too, I've seen folk on fur groups talk about it being a ripoff. It's kinda artists fault in the first place since so many people will underprice themselves to painfully low amounts just for a quick buck, to the point anyone trying to sell for actual industry prices looks unreasonable.

I do find his art bland as hell so I wouldn't bother with prices like that. But god it's better than people on DA selling fully coloured, rendered pics for '100 points' which only translates to 1$, then calling out people with higher prices.


----------



## Lion (Jan 5, 2021)

so funny how quick they’ll go from cheering and supporting him because he’s able to make industry wages to hating him because he drew a generic dog girl in a “racist” shirt


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jan 5, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> Life is such a shit show. To be able to amass a collection of things that you like, things that make you genuinely happy... I can't talk shit about this dude. We have to do what we must to go as far as we can in life, and if that's enjoying furry artwork (which, for the most part, doesn't harm anyone, and can be shared and enjoyed be other people), who am I to complain? It's a weird thing to collect, weird thing to participate in, but shit, he has the money and he knows what makes him happy. I hope I'll find that (collection-related happiness) in the future.


To be fair, it's not far away from most "healthy, wealthy, socialable popufursuiters" who print out $800 linen cloth scrolls of their artwork to put on the wall when their lawyer friends come passing by. At least this nutjob got a passion, something most furries do not. Outside pronouns, political views (fuck capitalism) and sexuality, they got nothing.


----------



## ExplosiveTeddybear (Jan 5, 2021)

Lion said:


> so funny how quick they’ll go from cheering and supporting him because he’s able to make industry wages to hating him because he drew a generic dog girl in a “racist” shirt


The people supporting him for charging more than professional concept artists do for industry work for private bad anatomy commissions are the same who support him for badly/not apologising for using a racist slogan. The rest just go "Oh, this guy again. Guess he needs his cocaine fix for the coming 6 months".


----------



## HEXbox Carousel (Jan 5, 2021)

00000 said:


> Nope, you're thinking about someone else. This is why people are mad at Miles.


jesus. mountains out of molehills. sure i'm not a trump fan either but it's such a minor thing.


----------



## emo fag (Jan 5, 2021)

Damn white people and their *shuffles deck*... living in rural areas





Bonus monetary demand for being brown;


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Jan 5, 2021)

centaursTesticle said:


> Damn white people and their *shuffles deck*... living in rural areas
> View attachment 1831693
> 
> Bonus monetary demand for being brown;
> View attachment 1831696


Did you even read before calling him brown? He's a native. I get where you're coming from with the "damn white people and their *shuffles deck*" memeing because it fucking fits a lot, but natives absolutely have the right for this kind of complaining. Land was stolen. That's objective truth.

I'm not defending his ebegging or that shit, just native isn't brown, and natives have valid reasons to make that complaint.


----------



## emo fag (Jan 6, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Did you even read before calling him brown? He's a native. I get where you're coming from with the "damn white people and their *shuffles deck*" memeing because it fucking fits a lot, but natives absolutely have the right for this kind of complaining. Land was stolen. That's objective truth.
> 
> I'm not defending his ebegging or that shit, just native isn't brown, and natives have valid reasons to make that complaint.


I understand that natives have suffered, but that doesn't mean you have to be shitty to random people filming a cute video?? I know it might be hard to believe, but not every white person who lives in a rural area is some evil fascist millionaire. Also I only referred to him as brown because I've seen natives and other minorities call themselves that .


----------



## Mikoyan (Jan 6, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I hadn't heard that one before. Got a link I could read more about it?


This was the article. It developed on the forums after that, which are gone now. Basically it turned out to be hosting some kind of fucky proxy or even prototype site for the Moldovans, not just the redirect they mention there. It went away fast once Yak got caught, though.


----------



## totse (Jan 6, 2021)

Either way I think the complaint is kind of dumb on a practical level. They can go get a place in the middle of nowhere too if they want. Probably cheaper, depending.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 6, 2021)

totse said:


> Either way I think the complaint is kind of dumb on a practical level. They can go get a place in the middle of nowhere too if they want. Probably cheaper, depending.


They claim they want to live in rural areas, but they're lying or have no idea what they really want.  They wouldn't know what to do with themselves in a rural setting.


----------



## totse (Jan 6, 2021)

Just wanted to share this old writeup I found on Usenet about the descent of the furry fandom into degeneracy. It has a nicely kiwi sort of tone to it and is the earliest thing I've seen that touches on the largely unspoken phenomenon of furries being jailhouse gay.



> On Friday, October 24, 2003 at 3:58:57 PM UTC-7, MHirtes wrote:
> Just to keep you goons from eating up CYD's bandwidth:
> Journey To The Center Of Mark Merlino
> Author: Computolio
> ...


----------



## Cuscuta (Jan 6, 2021)

totse said:


> Just wanted to share this old writeup I found on Usenet about the descent of the furry fandom into degeneracy. It has a nicely kiwi sort of tone to it and is the earliest thing I've seen that touches on the largely unspoken phenomenon of furries being jailhouse gay.



Regardless of how much this is true or not, calling the furry fandom "one of the great unsung geek tragedies of the Western world" is incredibly overly dramatic, and very Mad at the Internet.

I'm also not really onboard with the premise that the entire state of the modern furry subculture can be pinned on just one guy. Things like this are an emergent phenomena, and I would bet it would have turned out similar eventually without Merlino's involvement.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 6, 2021)

Merlino was absolutely a piece of shit.  Didn't do it alone, but was likely the biggest contributor to the problem.  I strongly suspect the Burned Furs thing may have been poison-pilled by Merlino flunkies infiltrating and posing as completely unreasonable assholes, but there are plenty of perfectly sincere completely unreasonable assholes in the fandom anyway, so who knows.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 6, 2021)

totse said:


> Just wanted to share this old writeup I found on Usenet about the descent of the furry fandom into degeneracy. It has a nicely kiwi sort of tone to it and is the earliest thing I've seen that touches on the largely unspoken phenomenon of furries being jailhouse gay.


The whole idea of the fandom being some sweet wholesome sin free utopia that was corrupted by one man is hilarious. Every fandom has horny degenerates in it, the furry fandom is no different.

I also find it funny this was apparently reposted by MHirtes, who is himself a giant fucking degenerate with a toe ring fetish.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 6, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> The whole idea of the fandom being some sweet wholesome sin free utopia that was corrupted by one man is hilarious. Every fandom has horny degenerates in it, the furry fandom is no different.


Yeah, people claiming that furries were clean and wholesome at any point are full of shit. Every fandom has their perverts and degenerates, otherwise we wouldn't have the Pixiv art horrors thread. It's just most fandoms either attempt to ignore, distance themselves from, or sweep their seedy underbelly under the rug.

From what I gathered, though, Merlino did help differentiate furries from other fandoms in one way: he helped a lot in developing the internal culture that allowed the fetishists to thrust themselves front and center as the face of the community. He wasn't the sole culprit (not by far), but a lot of the older furries I've checked with do drop his name as someone who had a high enough profile "back in the day" to get shit done. So while he didn't "corrupt" the fandom, he definitely had a hand in not only airing out the furries' cum-encrusted laundry, but also making that a _tradition_.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jan 6, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> The whole idea of the fandom being some sweet wholesome sin free utopia that was corrupted by one man is hilarious. Every fandom has horny degenerates in it, the furry fandom is no different.





Corn Flakes said:


> Yeah, people claiming that furries were clean and wholesome at any point are full of shit. Every fandom has their perverts and degenerates, otherwise we wouldn't have the Pixiv art horrors thread. It's just most fandoms either attempt to ignore, distance themselves from, or sweep their seedy underbelly under the rug.


Uh... the post did not say tha they were a wholesome utopia, but rather tha they were saints _only compared to_ the modern fandom.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 6, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Uh... the post did not say tha they were a wholesome utopia, but rather tha they were saints _only compared to_ the modern fandom.


I was replying to @Dahmer, not to the post he quoted. There _are _dumbasses these days who think there was some point in time furries were actually "clean".


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 6, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Yeah, people claiming that furries were clean and wholesome at any point are full of shit. Every fandom has their perverts and degenerates, otherwise we wouldn't have the Pixiv art horrors thread. It's just most fandoms either attempt to ignore, distance themselves from, or sweep their seedy underbelly under the rug.
> 
> From what I gathered, though, Merlino did help differentiate furries from other fandoms in one way: he helped a lot in developing the internal culture that allowed the fetishists to thrust themselves front and center as the face of the community. He wasn't the sole culprit (not by far), but a lot of the older furries I've checked with do drop his name as someone who had a high enough profile "back in the day" to get shit done. So while he didn't "corrupt" the fandom, he definitely had a hand in not only airing out the furries' cum-encrusted laundry, but also making that a _tradition_.


I'd argue it's because the fandom has gotten so large that the porn and weird shit just tends to be front and center. We're not talking about something super narrow like people thinking that Onceler from The Lorax is hot. Because the fandom is so large and manages to incorporate or absorb lesser fandoms (such as The Lion King or Animaniacs), then there's just a much larger pool of degeneracy to pull from. 

People who romanticize the fandom as ever being clean are people who were involved in the fandom in the 90s when it was just a bunch of weirdos drawing Looney Tunes fanart before it evolved into the fursona driven cum den it is now. 

Though I wouldn't say this is something that only applies to furries. The internet as a whole has grown in scope and scale and finding any porn that scratches your weird fucking itch is much more easily accessible now than any other point of internet history.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 6, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> I'd argue it's because the fandom has gotten so large that the porn and weird shit just tends to be front and center. We're not talking about something super narrow like people thinking that Onceler from The Lorax is hot. Because the fandom is so large and manages to incorporate or absorb lesser fandoms (such as The Lion King or Animaniacs), then there's just a much larger pool of degeneracy to pull from.
> 
> People who romanticize the fandom as ever being clean are people who were involved in the fandom in the 90s when it was just a bunch of weirdos drawing Looney Tunes fanart before it evolved into the fursona driven cum den it is now.
> 
> Though I wouldn't say this is something that only applies to furries. The internet as a whole has grown in scope and scale and finding any porn that scratches your weird fucking itch is much more easily accessible now than any other point of internet history.


I don't know, man. I would argue that the weebs are a much larger fandom than furries but even though randomly finding hentai is a bit of a meme, you _can _actually avoid most of it if you avoid the -boorus and whatnot, as opposed to furry places where you _will _find NSFW and SFW content hosted side by side.

The anime/manga fandom is an actual _fandom_. The people there are mostly fans of complete creative works, with characters, plots and resolutions, and while there are OCs and fan characters they aren't required and they aren't immediately assumed to be your avatar. The furry fandom isn't so clear cut. Yes, there's a sizable "fan" element to the furry fandom (that is, people who are in it because they're fans of a specific piece of work), Zootopia-fans-turned-furry being the most recent crop, but you can see the difference very clearly in one of the big rites of passage for a new furfag: they're all encouraged to _create_ a fursona.

I think I've said this before, actually. Furries aren't a fandom. They're a lifestyle based on aesthetics. While some are in it because they enjoy stories featuring anthropomorphic characters, most are in it just because it appeals to their tastes/kinks. Since they don't have anything to actually base their interests on (there are no fandom-wide stories and/or characters to make fanart/fanfic of), they just turn inwards for inspiration. And what do they have inside? A lot of social awkwardness and pent-up sexual frustration, which gets overcompensated with their "in-character" behavior being obnoxiously "social" (even though they don't know how to be social) and 300% horny on main. You see it all the time with people who start out looking like normies, joking about how they're making a fursona but they would never get into certain fetishes... and then one or two years later they're neck-deep in nipplevore.

Shit, I need more coffee. I don't know how to finish this.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 6, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I was replying to @Dahmer, not to the post he quoted. There _are _dumbasses these days who think there was some point in time furries were actually "clean".


It's really not about being clean, because fuck knows if you look much you find seedy underbellies on a lot of fandoms, but holy fucking christ on a cracker furries turned the filth to 11 and ripped the knob off.  I wonder what would have happened if Merlino had been part of just about any other fandom.  Trekkies turn from awkward nerds into alien sex fiends, maybe?


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jan 6, 2021)

The sad thing is that a lot of those fetishes are actually just cartoon tropes. If you actually look a the scenes that they claim that 'messed up them when they were children', the scenes themselves are completely mundane and ocile at best, absurd at worst. There is nothing 'hot' from being a living balloon.

Then again, when you find people having fetishes of cinder blocks o Ripto vomiting, I say tha they were messed up from the beginning.


----------



## Rat Lord (Jan 6, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> It's not a police union, it's some mysterious 501(c)(3) that has existed since about 2017 and is run by some guy named Eddie Hutchison.  Its address is
> 
> 8710 BASH ST UNIT 501692
> INDIANAPOLIS, IN 46250 USA
> ...





centaursTesticle said:


> Damn white people and their *shuffles deck*... living in rural areas
> View attachment 1831693
> 
> Bonus monetary demand for being brown;
> View attachment 1831696


This person is ALWAYS going off like this. It's a constant occurrence to see tweet walls of pure "whaaaa white ppl" when most of it isn't even an issue. A shame really because their art is very nice not gonna lie.

Like yeah I get it, we're treated like shit and what happened years ago was absolutely horrible and shouldn't be forgotten. But damn the whining over such non-issues like some white bitch living out in the woods, or someone who decides to put feathers in their sparkledogs hair is them just looking for things to complain about at this point.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 6, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> The sad thing is that a lot of those fetishes are actually just cartoon tropes. If you actually look a the scenes that they claim that 'messed up them when they were children', the scenes themselves are completely mundane and ocile at best, absurd at worst. There is nothing 'hot' from being a living balloon.
> 
> Then again, when you find people having fetishes of cinder blocks o Ripto vomiting, I say tha they were messed up from the beginning.


The ones that really bake my noodle are the cardiophiles. You know those scenes in cartoons where a character has their heart jump out of their chest because they're so attracted/in love with someone?

Cardiophiles think that's _hot as fuck_. To the point they'll commission whole comics with characters fucking each other's _hearts_.

And here I am, wondering where did humanity go so wrong. I know this shit has always been there and it's only more obvious because of the internet (normally these weirdos would be jacking off alone at home instead of posting everything online) but are weird kinks just a result of our brains being too complex for their own good or something?


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jan 6, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> The ones that really bake my noodle are the cardiophiles. You know those scenes in cartoons where a character has their heart jump out of their chest because they're so attracted/in love with someone?
> 
> Cardiophiles think that's _hot as fuck_. To the point they'll commission whole comics with characters fucking each other's _hearts_.
> 
> And here I am, wondering where did humanity go so wrong. I know this shit has always been there and it's only more obvious because of the internet (normally these weirdos would be jacking off alone at home instead of posting everything online) but are weird kinks just a result of our brains being too complex for their own good or something?


I would have given you the Feels rating, but I did not wan to trigger the cardiophiles.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 6, 2021)

Uncle Joey said:


> Miles vs. Twitter: Round 2
> View attachment 1830392
> (https://twitter.com/Miles_DF/status/1346498722696470530)
> 
> ...


Hey, more power to him. Now we've got this gem of ideological furfag art.



TrashCarousel said:


> jesus. mountains out of molehills. sure i'm not a trump fan either but it's such a minor thing.



Welcome to the world of bugmen. A horrible thing to be.



Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> I'm not defending his ebegging or that shit, just native isn't brown, and natives have valid reasons to make that complaint.



ItS BiPoC NoW YoU BiGoT.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Jan 6, 2021)

Thistle said:


> ItS BiPoC NoW YoU BiGoT.


I don't even get what the fuck bipoc means.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jan 6, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> I don't even get what the fuck bipoc means.



Black
Indigenous 
People Of Colour


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 6, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Black
> Indigenous
> People Of Colour


To expand on that a little bit, it means "minority but not Asian, because Asians are successful and therefore they're white".


----------



## Chromatic Collector (Jan 6, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> The sad thing is that a lot of those fetishes are actually just cartoon tropes. If you actually look a the scenes that they claim that 'messed up them when they were children', the scenes themselves are completely mundane and ocile at best, absurd at worst. There is nothing 'hot' from being a living balloon.
> 
> Then again, when you find people having fetishes of cinder blocks o Ripto vomiting, I say tha they were messed up from the beginning.


You do occasionally run into some really odd scenes. Like the floom scene from the 80's little pony flick or that tickle/inflation scene from the raggedy ann movie. 

For the most part though yeah it's usually mundane stuff that's part and parcel for cartoons.


----------



## FruitFever (Jan 6, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Did you even read before calling him brown? He's a native. I get where you're coming from with the "damn white people and their *shuffles deck*" memeing because it fucking fits a lot, but natives absolutely have the right for this kind of complaining. Land was stolen. That's objective truth.
> 
> I'm not defending his ebegging or that shit, just native isn't brown, and natives have valid reasons to make that complaint.


Don't come whining to me about "assimilation" and "losing connection to your homeland" when the Mourning Wars exist, you pretensious redskin fuck.


----------



## Big Bang (Jan 6, 2021)

Black people aren't indigenous to America. Native Americans have East Asian and Ancient North Eurasian (ANE alleles also caused blond hair!)  genetics in their DNA. There are no known humans that originated from America.


----------



## Cuscuta (Jan 6, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> There are no known humans that originated from America.



Umm what? Tribes of humans have existed in the Americas since the late paleolithic after the first bands of hunter-gatherers arrived from Asia across a land bridge that is now at the bottom of the ocean. I think it's pretty fair to say that some groups of humans "originated" here, in the same way other groups originated on the other continents. Unless you insist on going way far back in evolution, in which case, technically there are no known modern humans that originated from anywhere other than Africa.

Of course, for the purposes of organizing modern society, none of this is relevant except for in the context of studying archaeology. The people who put so much emphasis on who is "native" just want "Blood and Soil, but it's woke because whitey is the bad guy this time".


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 6, 2021)

Cuscuta said:


> Umm what? Tribes of humans have existed in the Americas since the late paleolithic after the first bands of hunter-gatherers arrived from Asia across a land bridge that is now at the bottom of the ocean. I think it's pretty fair to say that some groups of humans "originated" here, in the same way other groups originated on the other continents. Unless you insist on going way far back in evolution, in which case, technically there are no known modern humans that originated from anywhere other than Africa.
> 
> Of course, for the purposes of organizing modern society, none of this is relevant except for in the context of studying archaeology. The people who put so much emphasis on who is "native" just want "Blood and Soil, but it's woke because whitey is the bad guy this time".


It doesn't matter either way, since the natives were quite proficient at taking over each other's land and territory.

This bullshit some people spout about "the natives had no concept of land ownership" is just that: bullshit. Yeah, the land may not have officially belonged to anyone specifically, but your stuff was still your stuff, and the _tribe_ was going to defend _their_ territory being encroached upon as viciously as an European, and they had enough trouble with people attacking and invading one another they actually created their own local confederacies. That meant they were politically sophisticated, for sure (humans tend to be), but it also spoke volumes as to the situation they were in: one would expect peoples who are always coexisting peacefully to _not_ require peace treaties.

This all boils down to Noble Savage arguments.


----------



## Big Bang (Jan 6, 2021)

Cuscuta said:


> Umm what? Tribes of humans have existed in the Americas since the late paleolithic after the first bands of hunter-gatherers arrived from Asia across a land bridge that is now at the bottom of the ocean. I think it's pretty fair to say that some groups of humans "originated" here, in the same way other groups originated on the other continents. Unless you insist on going way far back in evolution, in which case, technically there are no known modern humans that originated from anywhere other than Africa.
> 
> Of course, for the purposes of organizing modern society, none of this is relevant except for in the context of studying archaeology. The people who put so much emphasis on who is "native" just want "Blood and Soil, but it's woke because whitey is the bad guy this time".


They had to migrate from other lands. Hence why I said there are no known humans that originated from America. We all come from Africa. Anyway, you arriving there first doesn't mean other people aren't allowed to contest and fight for your land (at least, back then). Discovery does not mean keepsie forever. If you're not prepared enough, you'll be conquered. I don't understand why people demonize only the European settlers back then. Native Americans happily accepted black slaves into their lives and would happily fight other tribes over territory. Hell, tribes raped other tribes' women. They're not special--they're human, just like everyone else. Why is it so much more wrong that one race came over and demolished another race when if you look at it without color, it's yet another conquering? Is it only more OK if it's black-on-black or Amerind-on-Amerind killing? It seems like these people like segregation on all levels, including homicide.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> The sad thing is that a lot of those fetishes are actually just cartoon tropes. If you actually look a the scenes that they claim that 'messed up them when they were children', the scenes themselves are completely mundane and ocile at best, absurd at worst. There is nothing 'hot' from being a living balloon.
> 
> Then again, when you find people having fetishes of cinder blocks o Ripto vomiting, I say tha they were messed up from the beginning.


Ripto vomic chick is still at it and has her own OC's now instead of Ripto. It goes a lot deeper than the art and there's a lot of weird stalking an underage ex and other stuff behind I seen up close years back. She seems to have calmed down a bit at least now, thank fuck, but yeah, I'm surprised not many folk realized the shit that was going on back then. She was just a minor note left on LadyAlts ED page for the most part. I suspect a big part of her not getting more attention drawn to her antics is her constant deleting/disabling her page every few days.

Most fetishes seem to come from the most mundane things, so I'm not surprised about the cartoon stuff. I've seen some folk who obsessess over specifically 'toony' things like those weird bumps that grow out a characters head when they get hit, 'dizzy' stuff with the birds and stars and crossed eyes, things like that.


----------



## Jolly Copulation (Jan 6, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> The ones that really bake my noodle are the cardiophiles. You know those scenes in cartoons where a character has their heart jump out of their chest because they're so attracted/in love with someone?
> 
> Cardiophiles think that's _hot as fuck_. To the point they'll commission whole comics with characters fucking each other's _hearts_.
> 
> And here I am, wondering where did humanity go so wrong. I know this shit has always been there and it's only more obvious because of the internet (normally these weirdos would be jacking off alone at home instead of posting everything online) but are weird kinks just a result of our brains being too complex for their own good or something?


Humanity went wrong by being TOO prosperous. Consider Maslow's hierarchy of needs. When you live on a small farm in simple times where failing to feed yourself means certain starvation, a human has no time to worry about degenerate artwork or 'self-actualization'. When all lower needs of that hierarchy are fulfilled endlessly, people latch onto weird shit to fill that void in purpose. 

Humanity was always fucked up, but prosperity allowed human's darkest urges to bubble to the surface.


----------



## emo fag (Jan 6, 2021)

Rat Lord said:


> This person is ALWAYS going off like this. It's a constant occurrence to see tweet walls of pure "whaaaa white ppl" when most of it isn't even an issue. A shame really because their art is very nice not gonna lie.
> 
> Like yeah I get it, we're treated like shit and what happened years ago was absolutely horrible and shouldn't be forgotten. But damn the whining over such non-issues like some white bitch living out in the woods, or someone who decides to put feathers in their sparkledogs hair is them just looking for things to complain about at this point.


I agree. I personally find their art cool enough to the point I considered ordering a print, but seriously this dude's attitude is nastier than a hotel room after a diaperfur room party.



The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> The sad thing is that a lot of those fetishes are actually just cartoon tropes. If you actually look a the scenes that they claim that 'messed up them when they were children', the scenes themselves are completely mundane and ocile at best, absurd at worst. There is nothing 'hot' from being a living balloon.
> 
> Then again, when you find people having fetishes of cinder blocks o Ripto vomiting, I say tha they were messed up from the beginning.


With zoomers and late millenials I'd argue they may make an actual point. I remember being a wee lad with no internet restrictions and discovering inflation furry porn at the ripe age of eight. Then again I didn't turn into a furry inflation coomer, so who knows.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 6, 2021)

Jolly Copulation said:


> Humanity went wrong by being TOO prosperous. Consider Maslow's hierarchy of needs. When you live on a small farm in simple times where failing to feed yourself means certain starvation, a human has no time to worry about degenerate artwork or 'self-actualization'. When all lower needs of that hierarchy are fulfilled endlessly, people latch onto weird shit to fill that void in purpose.
> 
> Humanity was always fucked up, but prosperity allowed human's darkest urges to bubble to the surface.


nigga what the fuck, you think farmers fucking their animals is some new kind of degeneracy? Or is that less degenerate than weird cartoon animal people fucking to you? You're right that humans are a goddamn weird bag of fucked up but you think prosperity of all things enabled it in particular when this shit has been going on for millennia and simply happened to be less well documented.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 6, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I don't know, man. I would argue that the weebs are a much larger fandom than furries but even though randomly finding hentai is a bit of a meme, you _can _actually avoid most of it if you avoid the -boorus and whatnot, as opposed to furry places where you _will _find NSFW and SFW content hosted side by side.
> 
> The anime/manga fandom is an actual _fandom_. The people there are mostly fans of complete creative works, with characters, plots and resolutions, and while there are OCs and fan characters they aren't required and they aren't immediately assumed to be your avatar. The furry fandom isn't so clear cut. Yes, there's a sizable "fan" element to the furry fandom (that is, people who are in it because they're fans of a specific piece of work), Zootopia-fans-turned-furry being the most recent crop, but you can see the difference very clearly in one of the big rites of passage for a new furfag: they're all encouraged to _create_ a fursona.
> 
> ...


Interestingly a lot of the fetishes (particularly the extreme ones)  you find in the furry fandom came from older hentai tropes (tentacles, shitting dick nipples, etc). The furry fandom has a lot of crossover with weebs. I think furry fetishes usually fall into two camps, the ones that came from hentai and the ones that came from weird Looney Tunes gags (like being flattened or cardiophilia).


----------



## Rat Lord (Jan 7, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> Interestingly a lot of the fetishes (particularly the extreme ones)  you find in the furry fandom came from older hentai tropes (tentacles, shitting dick nipples, etc). The furry fandom has a lot of crossover with weebs. I think furry fetishes usually fall into two camps, the ones that came from hentai and the ones that came from weird Looney Tunes gags (like being flattened or cardiophilia).


I'm sorry, Shitting WHAT-


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 7, 2021)

Rat Lord said:


> I'm sorry, Shitting WHAT-


Be warned, what is seen cannot be unseen. 



Spoiler: Shitting dick nipples


----------



## Rat Lord (Jan 7, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> Be warned, what is seen cannot be unseen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welp, it was a good life not knowing this existed. Now I'll have to go on with the knowledge that some people get off to shitting dick nipples.


----------



## Kronk _ (Jan 7, 2021)

Rat Lord said:


> Welp, it was a good life not knowing this existed. Now I'll have to go on with the knowledge that some people get off to shitting dick nipples.


You mean you dont? Lmao what a weirdo.

Anyways, i guess its prime time to watch twitter, theres so many shitflingers all around, the chances to find drama are just endless.





As always, followed by others who want in on the fame




Wont really bother archiving these since theyre just angry fags wanting to farm twitter hearts


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jan 7, 2021)

Kronk _ said:


> You mean you dont? Lmao what a weirdo.
> 
> Anyways, i guess its prime time to watch twitter, theres so many shitflingers all around, the chances to find drama are just endless.
> 
> ...


Diezel is a hilarious contradiction, and an endless supply of drama, a diaper wearing furry faggot who is also a trump supporting staunch conservative.
It should go without saying that he also has a thread here.


----------



## Kronk _ (Jan 7, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> Diezel is a hilarious contradiction, and an endless supply of drama, a diaper wearing furry faggot who is also a trump supporting staunch conservative.
> It should go without saying that he also has a thread here.



I know, i uploaded the new drama surrounding him specifically there, but given how all these twitter furry faggots think its dope to act either like antifa or COD general, im just giving a heads up of what to expect currently


----------



## Crack Face (Jan 7, 2021)

Kronk _ said:


> You mean you dont? Lmao what a weirdo.
> 
> Anyways, i guess its prime time to watch twitter, theres so many shitflingers all around, the chances to find drama are just endless.
> 
> ...


>Furries
>Politics
>LARPing Civil War 2: The Electric Boogaloo
Twitter mental gymnastics never fail to entertain.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jan 7, 2021)

Vault said:


> Most fetishes seem to come from the most mundane things, so I'm not surprised about the cartoon stuff. I've seen some folk who obsessess over specifically 'toony' things like those weird bumps that grow out a characters head when they get hit, 'dizzy' stuff with the birds and stars and crossed eyes, things like that.


That leads to another point: I wonder if a lot of people in FurAffinity who engage in 'fetishes' actually have no erotic interest in them but 'just like' them a lot.
Then again, that could be an actual, no-slur autistic special interest. There are plenty of actually autistic people in the furry fandom.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 7, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> Diezel is a hilarious contradiction, and an endless supply of drama, a diaper wearing furry faggot who is also a trump supporting staunch conservative.
> It should go without saying that he also has a thread here.


And naturally, once the retards ban him and other conservatives and non-libtards, the higher the chance of alternative conventions and services begin to crop up.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jan 7, 2021)

D


Thistle said:


> And naturally, once the retards ban him and other conservatives and non-libtards, the higher the chance of alternative conventions and services begin to crop up.


“ConserviFurCon 2021; 
Guest speakers Diezel Raccoon and Donald J Trump!”

That would be a treasure trove of hilarity.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 7, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> That leads to another point: I wonder if a lot of people in FurAffinity who engage in 'fetishes' actually have no erotic interest in them but 'just like' them a lot.
> Then again, that could be an actual, no-slur autistic special interest. There are plenty of actually autistic people in the furry fandom.


I think you'd have a _very _hard time disentangling kinks and autistic special interests when it comes to furries. Maybe look at the ones that consume their fetish art without necessarily masturbating to it, I guess?

I was going to say "good luck getting them to divulge that information", but then I realized the crowd we're talking about. You might as well just set up a strawpoll and ask them directly.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jan 7, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I think you'd have a _very _hard time disentangling kinks and autistic special interests when it comes to furries. Maybe look at the ones that consume their fetish art without necessarily masturbating to it, I guess?
> 
> I was going to say "good luck getting them to divulge that information", but then I realized the crowd we're talking about. You might as well just set up a strawpoll and ask them directly.


There is a meme on Twitter that is a picture that outright says 'Which artwork of mine have you fapped to?'
People actually respond sincerely.


----------



## Ponchik (Jan 7, 2021)

if i had a dollar for every artist sperg right now fucking screeching and demanding "if you support glompf unfollow me NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW!!!!!!" i would probably have enough money to actually become a lobbyist


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 7, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I think you'd have a _very _hard time disentangling kinks and autistic special interests when it comes to furries. Maybe look at the ones that consume their fetish art without necessarily masturbating to it, I guess?
> 
> I was going to say "good luck getting them to divulge that information", but then I realized the crowd we're talking about. You might as well just set up a strawpoll and ask them directly.


The autistic nonsexual fetishes are probably the weirdest. Like kody-the-fox and his 5400 images of furries in scuba gear. Nothing sexual about it but also very obviously some kind of fetish and hyperfixation.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Jan 7, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> The autistic nonsexual fetishes are probably the weirdest. Like kody-the-fox and his 5400 images of furries in scuba gear. Nothing sexual about it but also very obviously some kind of fetish and hyperfixation.



Tilefucker.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jan 7, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> The autistic nonsexual fetishes are probably the weirdest. Like kody-the-fox and his 5400 images of furries in scuba gear. Nothing sexual about it but also very obviously some kind of fetish and hyperfixation.


I know him. Though I never actually talked to him, his tonnes of scuba pictures, all of which are almost copypasta edits, a th exclusiveness of everything else, concerns me. Even fetish artists usually differentiate their pictures!
I doub that Kody is actually autistic or a fetish-head. I actually feel that he has something severe, even compared to actual autism.


----------



## Ponchik (Jan 7, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> The autistic nonsexual fetishes are probably the weirdest. Like kody-the-fox and his 5400 images of furries in scuba gear. Nothing sexual about it but also very obviously some kind of fetish and hyperfixation.


Kody is an absolute fucking legend and an American hero


----------



## RMQualtrough (Jan 8, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> The autistic nonsexual fetishes are probably the weirdest. Like kody-the-fox and his 5400 images of furries in scuba gear. Nothing sexual about it but also very obviously some kind of fetish and hyperfixation.


Not furry but there's a fetish video of a man online exploding bananas on his face using firecrackers or some shit. Literally has a mask of bananas with fuses like some Looney Tunes shit.


----------



## Big Bang (Jan 8, 2021)

Userpage of Furry915 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				



The man who's drawn nearly 2.7k images of feet pressing on gas pedals.


----------



## NoFeline (Jan 8, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> Userpage of Furry915 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> 
> Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!
> ...


I fucking love this guy. He followed me not too long ago and I fell down a whole rabbit hole of new obscure fetishes. I wasn't quite sure what the appeal was but then shortly therafter DeadwingDork did a stream about pedal pumping fetishes and it looks like it's basically a retro fetish for women not being able to operate cars. Besides this guy almost all the content for this fetish is 30+ years old. Fascinating shit.


----------



## Vault (Jan 8, 2021)

NoFeline said:


> I fucking love this guy. He followed me not too long ago and I fell down a whole rabbit hole of new obscure fetishes. I wasn't quite sure what the appeal was but then shortly therafter DeadwingDork did a stream about pedal pumping fetishes and it looks like it's basically a retro fetish for women not being able to operate cars. Besides this guy almost all the content for this fetish is 30+ years old. Fascinating shit.


It also crosses over with folk who like Guitar pedals - For some reason, that's also a thing for those folk. It's kinda like stomp/crush without anyone getting hurt.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 8, 2021)

Vault said:


> It also crosses over with folk who like Guitar pedals - For some reason, that's also a thing for those folk. It's kinda like stomp/crush without anyone getting hurt.


I suppose that's better than the alternative, but it's still very a weirdly specific way to dress up a foot fetish.

It's funny that @TheBigOne posted about this pedal kink. Just last night I spotted this from an artist I occasionally check on DeviantArt:


			https://www.deviantart.com/luigiix/art/Pedal-to-the-metal-866391807
		







I was wondering just what was the point of someone commissioning _that_, since it didn't look like it was part of an actual comic. So now I know that's an honest-to-god kink for some people. As far as fetishes go it's really mild but it still strengthens my belief that humanity has far too many crossed wires for its own good.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jan 8, 2021)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Tilefucker.


Haha, I remember that greentext.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Jan 9, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> The sad thing is that a lot of those fetishes are actually just cartoon tropes. If you actually look a the scenes that they claim that 'messed up them when they were children', the scenes themselves are completely mundane and ocile at best, absurd at worst. There is nothing 'hot' from being a living balloon.
> 
> Then again, when you find people having fetishes of cinder blocks o Ripto vomiting, I say tha they were messed up from the beginning.


From the perspective of an adult, yes. Most of those cartoon tropes weren't originally created with children in mind, but rather adults, at a time when western animation wasn't ghettoised as "children's entertainment". Adult minds can understand exaggeration for comedic effect. Child minds may not.

The sight of a character's heart leaping from its chest, or some other extreme physical exaggeration for comedic effect (extreme deformation, inflation, physical transformation, hypnotism and so on) can be traumatic to a child,  or even a young teen, who doesn't necessarily understand that it's not real. By that I mean it can prompt an extreme fear response, even if they don't necessarily express it externally.

Now here comes the fun part. Fear is emotional arousal, to which the autonomic nervous system responds in particular ways: elevated heart rate, increased blood pressure, shortness of breath and so on. This can often be misattributed to _sexual_ arousal, which uses many of the same pathways and produces many of the same autonomic responses.

Recall that most of these people describe the formative events of their paraphilia as taking place in childhood or early teenage years, rather than much later in their lives.

A teenager, on discovering their sexuality, may compare their current experience with previous experiences to try and understand what is going on, and may recall previous events where their body behaved in a similar way. Or they may experience it directly, while their bodies are flooded with hormones and doing new things, and not be able to properly distinguish between fear and sexual arousal. With that confusion in play, they lean into the fetish for sexual gratification and it becomes part of their personality.

This misattribution of arousal seems to be the reason behind a lot of paraphilias. Certainly it must explain some disgusting behaviours like coprophilia or necrophilia, because both of these are paradoxical: appearing to enjoy something that should generate disgust and revulsion.

This is not to say that every weird fetishist and their kinks can be explained this way. Maladaptive responses to sexual abuse, trauma, or plain old anxiety can also play a part, but misattribution of arousal would fit the bill for a significant chunk of these people.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 9, 2021)

teriyakiburns said:


> This is not to say that every weird fetishist and their kinks can be explained this way. Maladaptive responses to sexual abuse, trauma, or plain old anxiety can also play a part, but misattribution of arousal would fit the bill for a significant chunk of these people.


I think everyone has some weird fetish or another but some people are particularly prone to them and instead of just one, they'll get a giant collection of them, and instead of just keeping it to themselves (and their partners), like a sane person would do, they feel absolutely compelled to humiliate themselves in public by admitting to them for no rational reason.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 9, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> I think everyone has some weird fetish or another but some people are particularly prone to them and instead of just one, they'll get a giant collection of them, and instead of just keeping it to themselves (and their partners), like a sane person would do, they feel absolutely compelled to humiliate themselves in public by admitting to them for no rational reason.


Fetishes work similarly to addictions, so it checks out. People who have addictive personalities often don't stick to just one addiction (unless they literally can't afford more than one). Similarly with kinks, once one builds a "tolerance" to it and stops getting the same high out of it (read: they feel they got "bored" of it), they either "up the dosage" by going more extreme, or they find another kink, possibly a related one or one that can be consumed alongside their previous kinks, that still feels fresh. I think that's why certain kinks often show up in clusters: the pervs start with just one, overindulge to the point of desensitization, move on to a neighboring kink, then keep doing it until their brains fully turn to mush.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jan 9, 2021)

teriyakiburns said:


> From the perspective of an adult, yes. Most of those cartoon tropes weren't originally created with children in mind, but rather adults, at a time when western animation wasn't ghettoised as "children's entertainment". Adult minds can understand exaggeration for comedic effect. Child minds may not.
> 
> The sight of a character's heart leaping from its chest, or some other extreme physical exaggeration for comedic effect (extreme deformation, inflation, physical transformation, hypnotism and so on) can be traumatic to a child,  or even a young teen, who doesn't necessarily understand that it's not real. By that I mean it can prompt an extreme fear response, even if they don't necessarily express it externally.
> 
> ...





Corn Flakes said:


> Fetishes work similarly to addictions, so it checks out. People who have addictive personalities often don't stick to just one addiction (unless they literally can't afford more than one). Similarly with kinks, once one builds a "tolerance" to it and stops getting the same high out of it (read: they feel they got "bored" of it), they either "up the dosage" by going more extreme, or they find another kink, possibly a related one or one that can be consumed alongside their previous kinks, that still feels fresh. I think that's why certain kinks often show up in clusters: the pervs start with just one, overindulge to the point of desensitization, move on to a neighboring kink, then keep doing it until their brains fully turn to mush.


That just has me think:
i fetishes are a result of the adolescent mind accidentally crossing signals, maladaptive responses, or a form of addiction, turning the mind into mush, then fetishes are not only unhealthy but also can be cured.
Hey, anorexia/bulimia and body integrity disorder can be cured. Why not fetishes? The only question is how.


----------



## NoFeline (Jan 9, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> That just has me think:
> i fetishes are a result of the adolescent mind accidentally crossing signals, maladaptive responses, or a form of addiction, turning the mind into mush, then fetishes are not only unhealthy but also can be cured.
> Hey, anorexia/bulimia and body integrity disorder can be cured. Why not fetishes? The only question is how.


You and @teriyakiburns are both partially right.


Spoiler



Best as we understand it it's mostly a matter of the human brain being dogshit at repairing itself. Every time you get stressed, you're causing yourself brain damage. Fortunately for children. their brains are extremely plastic and repair these broken bridges super quickly. _Unfortunately_ for children, a _lot_ of wires can get crossed. If two parts of the brain are activated at the same time during the healing process, the brain decides these two things are just supposed to be linked forever. Something that was traumatizing or something that provided comfort after trauma can become linked with sexual pleasure.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 9, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Hey, anorexia/bulimia and body integrity disorder can be cured. Why not fetishes? The only question is how.


Therapy. The problem is getting them to see a professional that's interested in treating them, instead of just validating their delusions.

When was the last time you saw a furry going into therapy to get their crippling addiction to porn looked at? I'm sure you can count those on the fingers of one head.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Therapy. The problem is getting them to see a professional that's interested in treating them, instead of just validating their delusions.
> 
> When was the last time you saw a furry going into therapy to get their crippling addiction to porn looked at? I'm sure you can count those on the fingers of one head.


I recall reading some books on the topic of fetishism many years back. The case studies were all mainly focused around helping them understand certain harmful behaviours, and it didn't seem like there really was a pure, catch-all 'cure' for removing those desires.

One thing they always went into was how a lot of fetishists tend to commit 'non-consensual' behaviours, where they rope people into their kinks who don't know any better. Ie. Halifax glove man getting young boys to 'model gloves' for him. With a partner and someone consensting it's fine, but there's a high rate of folk who do this shit to the general public and come up with bizarre schemes to do so.

It's the exact same shit why I hate when people commission art who go "haha wouldn't this completely innocent yet incredibly niche theme be really funny if you drew my char like this?? haha i bet itd be funny give it a try haha", especially to artists who are openly SFW only or minors. It's completely non-conconsensual contact with folk who might only realize it's a fetish thing later.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jan 9, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Therapy. The problem is getting them to see a professional that's interested in treating them, instead of just validating their delusions.
> 
> When was the last time you saw a furry going into therapy to get their crippling addiction to porn looked at? I'm sure you can count those on the fingers of one head.


'Porn' is the key word here.
These days, pornography is practically considered a human right, with anything that can be constructed anti-pornography being considered Nazi-era book-burning. Just look a the response at any remotely anti-pornographic legislation... especially when that reaches furry circles.
I would say tha there is a taboo against pornography of children, but you see fervourous defenders and opponents of such. In fact, there is actually a lot of infighting between different forms of pornography and what is considered pornography in the first place, though the overall trend is towards acceptance, hence my partial pessimism there.


----------



## A-Z0-9 (Jan 9, 2021)

NoFeline said:


> Every time you get stressed, you're causing yourself brain damage


Well fuck, thanks for letting me know I'm literally retarded.
But in earnest, what information gives you that idea? As far as I know, stress raises the blood pressure, causes more oxygen to be supplied to the organs, makes your senses more acute etc. I've heard nothing about how it literally makes you retarded.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jan 12, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I doub that Kody is actually autistic or a fetish-head. I actually feel that he has something severe, even compared to actual autism.


He's actually retarded. If you dig around ten years ago or so he posts about going to a summer camp for adults with developmental disabilities.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Jan 12, 2021)

A-Z0-9 said:


> Well fuck, thanks for letting me know I'm literally retarded.
> But in earnest, what information gives you that idea? As far as I know, stress raises the blood pressure, causes more oxygen to be supplied to the organs, makes your senses more acute etc. I've heard nothing about how it literally makes you retarded.


Chronic stress causes inflammation, which can lead to a number of subsequent illnesses and syndromes.


----------



## Noebel (Jan 12, 2021)

A-Z0-9 said:


> Well fuck, thanks for letting me know I'm literally retarded.
> But in earnest, what information gives you that idea? As far as I know, stress raises the blood pressure, causes more oxygen to be supplied to the organs, makes your senses more acute etc. I've heard nothing about how it literally makes you retarded.


If the threat is right here, then yes, it does. Like "holy shit, this thing is gonna bite my ass off", and then human in question is either escapes or gets eaten. In both cases, relief from stress is in close vicinity to the event, that got you stressed. But if situation is like "holy shit, I must work 10 hour days for the next five years, unless I want to live in a cardboard box" is quite different. We weren't made to operate in a stressed condition for prolonged periods of time.


----------



## Mikoyan (Jan 12, 2021)

Vault said:


> I recall reading some books on the topic of fetishism many years back. The case studies were all mainly focused around helping them understand certain harmful behaviours, and it didn't seem like there really was a pure, catch-all 'cure' for removing those desires.
> 
> One thing they always went into was how a lot of fetishists tend to commit 'non-consensual' behaviours, where they rope people into their kinks who don't know any better. Ie. Halifax glove man getting young boys to 'model gloves' for him. With a partner and someone consensting it's fine, but there's a high rate of folk who do this shit to the general public and come up with bizarre schemes to do so.
> 
> It's the exact same shit why I hate when people commission art who go "haha wouldn't this completely innocent yet incredibly niche theme be really funny if you drew my char like this?? haha i bet itd be funny give it a try haha", especially to artists who are openly SFW only or minors. It's completely non-conconsensual contact with folk who might only realize it's a fetish thing later.



Whether it's 'lol squick the normies', 'innocent' commissions, or 'why do you gotta kinkshame, sounds pretty fash to me, man', this is _rife_ in furry.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 12, 2021)

eternal dog mongler said:


> He's actually retarded. If you dig around ten years ago or so he posts about going to a summer camp for adults with developmental disabilities.


Where the hell are these types of furries tard wranglers. I remember stumbling several years ago across a user on FA with downs syndrome who spends all his time writing bizarre vore stories.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jan 12, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> Where the hell are these types of furries tard wranglers. I remember stumbling several years ago across a user on FA with downs syndrome who spends all his time writing bizarre vore stories.


Was he the guy that made a video game? About...vore.

If it is, I stopped paying attention to him when his internet girlfriend faked her own death in order to get him to stop talking to her, since that was kinda sad all around.

e: oh god he turned into a qanon retard this is awesome


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2021)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Was he the guy that made a video game? About...vore.
> 
> If it is, I stopped paying attention to him when his internet girlfriend faked her own death in order to get him to stop talking to her, since that was kinda sad all around.


Oh, there's a looot of fur fetish videogames, even for stuff like snuff.  I think the ones that honestly weird me out a little are the ones that try their damndest to look like 'normal' games and advertise on general community platforms, but you know it's a kink thing. 

I thought "DragonGameProject" was gonna be pretty great at first  - Team based CTF kinda thing with nicely rendered Dragon models? until I realized it's thinly veiled vore fuel and everyone playing is probably playing one handed.



Spoiler


----------



## Chromatic Collector (Jan 12, 2021)

Vault said:


> Oh, there's a looot of fur fetish videogames, even for stuff like snuff.  I think the ones that honestly weird me out a little are the ones that try their damndest to look like 'normal' games and advertise on general community platforms, but you know it's a kink thing.
> 
> I thought "DragonGameProject" was gonna be pretty great at first  - Team based CTF kinda thing with nicely rendered Dragon models? until I realized it's thinly veiled vore fuel and everyone playing is probably playing one handed.
> 
> ...


_Did you mean: _The Pirates' Fate?


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jan 12, 2021)

Vault said:


> Oh, there's a looot of fur fetish videogames, even for stuff like snuff.  I think the ones that honestly weird me out a little are the ones that try their damndest to look like 'normal' games and advertise on general community platforms, but you know it's a kink thing.
> 
> I thought "DragonGameProject" was gonna be pretty great at first  - Team based CTF kinda thing with nicely rendered Dragon models? until I realized it's thinly veiled vore fuel and everyone playing is probably playing one handed.


It's no Goat of Duty






the quake III clone that nobody played


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 12, 2021)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Was he the guy that made a video game? About...vore.
> 
> If it is, I stopped paying attention to him when his internet girlfriend faked her own death in order to get him to stop talking to her, since that was kinda sad all around.
> 
> e: oh god he turned into a qanon retard this is awesome


Nah, it was this dude https://www.furaffinity.net/user/voremonster21/
His profile used to have a part about having downs but looks like he removed it.

 His writings are something else, a very good writer, the best writer. 


			System Error
		



Spoiler: Autism



nick otter visits zootopia
chapter nine
" the next morning judy and nick wild punched in and they went on there morning patrol and when nick wild was driving around town he noticed judy was staring out the window and nick wild tapped judy on the shoulder and judy jumped a little and looked at nick wild and then nick wild spooked to her and said "
nick wild: you ok ?
judy hops: oh..ya im just worried about nick otter
nick wild: why are you worried about him ?
judy hops: oh he had a run with a pred but i managed to save him and i tooked him to the hospital
nick wild: what pred eated that otter ?
judy hops: well this will make you slam on the breaks it was cheif bogo
nick wild: D: WHAT!? * slams on breaks * ><
judy hops: i told you
nick wild: why did cheif bogo ate nick otter ?
judy hops: he didnt actually mean to eat him he told me nick otter was board and he asked nick otter if he wanted to see if he wanted to see what its like inside of a bison so cheif bogo offered to let nick otter go inside of him and then nick otter was stuck and i had to crawl inside of cheif bogo * gets interupted *
nick wild: WHOA! WHOA! WHOA! you had to go inside of cheif bogo to save nick otter from being digested ?
judy hops: ya pretty much
nick wild: why in the WORLD! made you do that for!?
judy hops: well one i didnt want my new best friend being digested and two i didnt want cheif bogo to lose his JOB! or end up in a crazy place for being a PRED...!
nick wild: ok...ok..ok...i understand that but why would nick otter do such a thing ?
judy hops: I DONT KNOW! i wasnt there when it happened
nick wild: ok ok im sorry * exhales * lets just hope he's doing ok in the hospital
judy hops: well since nothing is happening right now and it is visiting hours wanna check on him right now ?
nick wild: i guess we can but i wanna swing by some store to get him something
judy hops:  you do care about him!
nick wild: well he does seem like a friendly otter and i cant be mean rude to the dude he did saved us and helped us
judy hops: there's a card shop right up here
nick wild: that would work
" when judy found a card shop nick wild went in and got a thank you and get well card for nick otter and both judy and him signed it and then they went to the hospital to visit nick otter "

to be continued: nick and judy visits nick otter


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 12, 2021)

eternal dog mongler said:


> It's no Goat of Duty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait, is that the same company that did Goat Simulator

because honestly Goat Simulator was dumb as shit but really fun and honestly this looks like it could have been stupid fun


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Jan 12, 2021)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Was he the guy that made a video game? About...vore.
> 
> If it is, I stopped paying attention to him when his internet girlfriend faked her own death in order to get him to stop talking to her, since that was kinda sad all around.
> 
> e: oh god he turned into a qanon retard this is awesome



Every time I check this thread there’s another single paragraph that’s even more of a whiplash rollercoaster than the last.


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2021)

Is there a thread for 'weird profiles/comments from art sites' or does that kinda just mix  into the 'Furry freak show' stuff? I dunno, but I just saw this and did a fucking double take. Pixiv is a hellhole.  I can never tell if some of this shit is fantasy or real, but of course it's MLP.




Spoiler


----------



## Toolbox (Jan 12, 2021)

Vault said:


> Is there a thread for 'weird profiles/comments from art sites' or does that kinda just mix  into the 'Furry freak show' stuff? I dunno, but I just saw this and did a fucking double take. Pixiv is a hellhole.  I can never tell if some of this shit is fantasy or real, but of course it's MLP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All for nuking the Alaskan wilderness say 'I'


----------



## YayLasagna (Jan 12, 2021)

Does this mean it's my time to explain how H.R. Giger ruined me?


----------



## A-Z0-9 (Jan 12, 2021)

teriyakiburns said:


> Chronic stress causes inflammation, which can lead to a number of subsequent illnesses and syndromes.





Noebel said:


> We weren't made to operate in a stressed condition for prolonged periods of time.


Ah, yeah that's more understandable. Thanks.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Jan 13, 2021)

Vault said:


> Is there a thread for 'weird profiles/comments from art sites' or does that kinda just mix  into the 'Furry freak show' stuff? I dunno, but I just saw this and did a fucking double take. Pixiv is a hellhole.  I can never tell if some of this shit is fantasy or real, but of course it's MLP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, but what horrifying website is that from?

I'm not one for gay ops, but that really calls for some LEO attention if DOX can be found.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jan 13, 2021)

YayLasagna said:


> Does this mean it's my time to explain how H.R. Giger ruined me?


I can take a guess, heretic.


----------



## Noebel (Jan 13, 2021)

A-Z0-9 said:


> Ah, yeah that's more understandable. Thanks.


But there's more. Since we have consciousness, we can try to understand stress and either deal with stress-inducing factor or mitigate stress. Nobody knows how exactly our brain works. People, who somewhat know, cost money, most of the time. So, considerable amount of people would try to deal with being stressed on their own. And ways of doing so may bring even more harm to the person. Typical harmfull stress-relief methods are: drinking yourself to alkoholism, smoking, drugs, promiscuity and extreme sexual practicies, including excessive masturbation, excessive eating, playing MTG, etc. None of these solve your existing problem, but well may hook you on more problems. 
Situation can get even worse, if a child is subjected to prolonged periods of stress. While it's much harder for a kid to come around substances like alcohol and other stuff like that, their minds are still being formed. This can lead to, let's say, unusual behavioral patterns. And this can lead to other problems, like bad socialization. Plus, a child is less likely to even understand he/she is being stressed or convey it to parents(who relatively often are the source of a problem). And mental problems one got as a child is quite hard to deal with. It's not a certainity, that child would end with mental problems. I personally know a few people from bad families, and they are doing good. But possibility is here, for everyone. 

To stay on topic, becoming a furry is one of the ways to deal with stress. Main selling points is a feeling of being a part of a group and being accepted by the community as you are. Plus, tonns of new unusual and exciting shit to see to not think about shit in your life. 

P.S. whoever made it to that point, sorry for bad english. I hope overal message is identifiable enough.


----------



## Vault (Jan 13, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Okay, but what horrifying website is that from?
> 
> I'm not one for gay ops, but that really calls for some LEO attention if DOX can be found.


It's Pixiv - Primarily used by native Japanese artists so it's full of anime mainly, but it's well known for allowing loli/toddlercon/those weirdass 3D renders of kiddy shit.  Because of that, a lot of folk from the cartoon and furry community who aren't even Japanese will flock there. There is a big crossover of artists from places like Inkbunny who also use Pixiv, Baraag, Allthefallen and a couple other sites whose names aren't coming to my mind right now.

Places that pride themselves on being the artist version of 'Free speech' hubs end up usually just devolving into pedo hubs instead. Part of me want to support the idea of being able to draw whatever you like, but so many of the comments people make, and how utterly realistic some of the drawings anatomy can be, honestly makes me wonder if they have their hands deep in owning _real life _illegal content. I have no doubts at all some people reference art from real life pics, for instance.  And some commenters like we've seen on inkbunny will talk openly about their real life desires and past experiences. 

Yeah - I tried looking up the guys name, found a weird ring of facebook Thomas the Tank Engine fans which is most likely unrelated I'm guessing. I know there's a big movement of 'bro stop moralfagging its just drawings', but that's honestly just the surface level of these websites. Plenty of them harbour folk who talk about real shit, and the fact they're surrounded by artists who draw that stuff gives them the comfort to open up and feel welcome.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jan 13, 2021)

I am cross-posting this from the Tumblr thread.














						Morrivar
					

I'd like to actually talk about this cartoon, because it has some issues.  In the first two examples it seems to be accusing 90's cartoons of having a nudge-nudge wink-wink "we actually kinda like...




					morrivar.tumblr.com
				





			https://archive.vn/2wZ1E


----------



## Toolbox (Jan 13, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I am cross-posting this from the Tumblr thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find it crazy that people still see no evidence for this when Dan Schnieder was an obvious footfag that promoted kids to do weird feet shit, even making social media contests to fill his wank bank before eventually getting sacked way too late. Sure, that wasn't cartoons, but it was still nickelodeon, which shows how these people are for sure in the industry doing this garbage.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jan 13, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> I find it crazy that people still see no evidence for this when Dan Schnieder was an obvious footfag that promoted kids to do weird feet shit, even making social media contests to fill his wank bank before eventually getting sacked way too late. Sure, that wasn't cartoons, but it was still nickelodeon, which shows how these people are for sure in the industry doing this garbage.


I say 'Disagree', bu that was a very cautious 'Disagree'.
I honestly do no think that everything odd in cartoons is a fetish. After all, one of the draws of animation is you being able to draw anything... even the impossible. Some cartoons revel in that impossibility.
A the same time, I do not deny Dan Schnieder... or a lot o fanservice i Nipponese cartoons, even those aimed at children. After all, _Dragonball_ (the original series) can get quite raunchy. Also, the outfits in _Winx Club_ (an Italian cartoon) are a lot more fanservicey tha normal, yet, apparently that is a cultural thing, Europe being more lax in erotic matters, but...
In short, I do not consider this an 'all or none' thing.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jan 13, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> even making social media contests to fill his wank bank


Haha what?


----------



## Vault (Jan 13, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Haha what?


If I remember right, he had a weird twitter contest going where you had to write something on your soles and take a picture.

Leading to legends like this


Spoiler


----------



## Toolbox (Jan 13, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Haha what?


Here's a cap of when that tweet was up, apparently posted under a twitter page for the show Sam and Cat.



Here's a few feet related posts on his personal twitter, all relating to content on shows he wrote for.


Spoiler: Footfag inside

















The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I say 'Disagree', bu that was a very cautious 'Disagree'.
> I honestly do no think that everything odd in cartoons is a fetish. After all, one of the draws of animation is you being able to draw anything... even the impossible. Some cartoons revel in that impossibility.
> A the same time, I do not deny Dan Schnieder... or a lot o fanservice i Nipponese cartoons, even those aimed at children. After all, _Dragonball_ (the original series) can get quite raunchy. Also, the outfits in _Winx Club_ (an Italian cartoon) are a lot more fanservicey tha normal, yet, apparently that is a cultural thing, Europe being more lax in erotic matters, but...
> In short, I do not consider this an 'all or none' thing.



I didn't mean it as in "EVERY TIME THERE'S WEIRD SHIT IN A KIDS SHOW THEY'RE GROOMING YOUR CHILDREN!!!" like the Elsagate people seem to proclaim, I mean more when you see a fuckton of that kind of content in a show, like that weird spy show, or that remake of some George in the Jungle cartoon from a few years ago that was filled to the brim with weird fetish content, that it's a red flag. I agree that sometimes it simply is weird cultural differences, but it is too obtuse other times to ignore.


----------



## A-Z0-9 (Jan 14, 2021)

Noebel said:


> To stay on topic, becoming a furry is one of the ways to deal with stress. Main selling points is a feeling of being a part of a group and being accepted by the community as you are. Plus, tonns of new unusual and exciting shit to see to not think about shit in your life.


On that note, becoming a furry is one of the things I see as a detriment towards the individual's personality. You integrate yourself into a group that primarily handles sexual matters alongside a culture that you would have to follow, unless you like shunning. You can argue the fact that some groups do encourage more positive growth in a person than negative, and yes that does happen. The furry group, however, promotes more negative growth than it does positive. There is a distinct childness present in nearly every furry group imaginable, with petty issues being bloated to massive problems. Further, whilst the group encourages creative freedom, it ironically removes any freedom a person might have when creating art. Since it's furry, every piece of art should have some kind of animal in it. You can only draw so many pastel-colored wolves before its unoriginal. And pray tell, even if you did create something wholly original, what prevents others from stealing it, posting said steal and claiming *you* stole the concept?


Further, the idea of 'being accepted by the community as you are' is abhorrent. Yes, morally and ethically this idea sounds solid. In practice, however, this leads to all sorts of unsavourable individuals seeking asylum in the group. I believe I don't need to present evidence of that in this forum, but another group that attempted the same was the bronies. Look how that panned out.


I don't believe the fandom creates less-than-ideal individuals, rather the group atmosphere amplifies the already present problems in a person. Further, the reputation of the group will have some effect upon the members of such groups. How would a person think about being apart of the same group that have active pedophiles/zoophiles that have been exposed and arrested? You can argue this for every group, that a single individual's action (or that of a small cliche of said group) does not represent the whole of the group. Then again, I haven't heard of a creative group that habours multiple persons capable of decapitating a puppy's corpse then fucking it's head.


It tends to stick with you.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 14, 2021)

I might have gotten  carried away with this whole 15.ai insanity.




your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio



Random_TXT Reading by a GAN.



A-Z0-9 said:


> On that note, becoming a furry is one of the things I see as a detriment towards the individual's personality.



In other words, being a bugman.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jan 14, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> I didn't mean it as in "EVERY TIME THERE'S WEIRD SHIT IN A KIDS SHOW THEY'RE GROOMING YOUR CHILDREN!!!" like the Elsagate people seem to proclaim, I mean more when you see a fuckton of that kind of content in a show, like that weird spy show, or that remake of some George in the Jungle cartoon from a few years ago that was filled to the brim with weird fetish content, that it's a red flag. I agree that sometimes it simply is weird cultural differences, but it is too obtuse other times to ignore.


Do you mean _Totally Spies_?


----------



## Toolbox (Jan 14, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Do you mean _Totally Spies_?


Yep. Another example is this travesty from "The Lion Guard" I saw a clip of on here a while ago or being passed around cursed media Twitter. 



Spoiler: Do not view for your own sanity











The amount of production value and detail given to this is astounding, and this is Disney pulling this shit.


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> Yep. Another example is this travesty from "The Lion Guard" I saw a clip of on here a while ago or being passed around cursed media Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never forget



Spoiler


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jan 14, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> Yep. Another example is this travesty from "The Lion Guard" I saw a clip of on here a while ago or being passed around cursed media Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*reads title*
*peeks around in the video timeline*
Th 'Excalibur Face' is perfect here... I was going to watch that series, too...


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 14, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I say 'Disagree', bu that was a very cautious 'Disagree'.
> I honestly do no think that everything odd in cartoons is a fetish. After all, one of the draws of animation is you being able to draw anything... even the impossible. Some cartoons revel in that impossibility.
> A the same time, I do not deny Dan Schnieder... or a lot o fanservice i Nipponese cartoons, even those aimed at children. After all, _Dragonball_ (the original series) can get quite raunchy. Also, the outfits in _Winx Club_ (an Italian cartoon) are a lot more fanservicey tha normal, yet, apparently that is a cultural thing, Europe being more lax in erotic matters, but...
> In short, I do not consider this an 'all or none' thing.


Maybe I was just desensitized to that stuff by the time I got to watching it, but most of the raunchy "for kids" anime I've seen tends to focus on either "standard" fanservice (girls in various states of undress or provoctive poses), or pervs stealing underwear (which is a highly Japanese thing). The European cartoons I've seen (Totally Spies for example), also stick with fairly basic fanservice (although TS has a lot of tied-up people...). To me, those things would create more "healthy" sexual associations than the grotesque shit you see in any given "squeaky clean" Nickelodeon cartoon in the past 30 years.

I'm sure I'm missing a lot of weird shit out there since I don't go out of my way to find it, but to me a lot of this feels like the equivalent of sneaking a Playboy magazine when you're in middle school, compared to a hardcore BDSM fetish porn magazine instead. Yeah, both have titties on display and both are going to be "informative" and leave an impression if that was your first contact with the content, but one will leave you far closer to a _normal_ human being than the other.

ETA: all that said, I don't think there's any kind of mustache-twirling plot to corrupt children, at least not at the creator level. Creative people tend to be weird, and they also tend to create the things they like, so the creators'/artists' off-the-wall kinks might bleed through and it's almost inevitable. It's when the upper echelons get in on the game that things start going off the rails, because the execs are supposed to rein in the weirdos, not jack off to the same shit they do.


----------



## santaclaus (Jan 14, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> Yep. Another example is this travesty from "The Lion Guard" I saw a clip of on here a while ago or being passed around cursed media Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When the girl skunk thing huffs in the farts and goes back for seconds with o-face.



This has to have an agenda. They are making furries who can't get enough of this. It's setting up a fetish-industrial complex so all their artists have side gigs and keep paying for college but don't join unions.


----------



## Ponchik (Jan 14, 2021)

i'm a firm believer in the "90s/early 2000s animators sneaking their fetishes into their work to convert people" conspiracy theory but i'm not entirely convinced they were purposefully trying to groom children - obscure fetishes like these tend to manifest as something you find weirdly interesting as a little kid (aka it leaves a mental impression), until your brain decides it was sexual later on in life and by that point you've already gone down the epic deviantart rabbithole. i think it's a topic that merits further research but ultimately people are just fucking weird


----------



## Noebel (Jan 14, 2021)

A-Z0-9 said:


> On that note, becoming a furry is one of the things I see as a detriment towards the individual's personality. You integrate yourself into a group that primarily handles sexual matters alongside a culture that you would have to follow, unless you like shunning. You can argue the fact that some groups do encourage more positive growth in a person than negative, and yes that does happen. The furry group, however, promotes more negative growth than it does positive.


Thing is, this stuff is relative. Compared to joining Latin Scholar club? I can see an argument here. But way too specific to function as a stress relief for a wider demographics. And not very accessible overall. 
Playing MTG? It's Ok, but have problems of its own. Plus, it's a primordial lootbox game. Plus, cardboard cutouts can cost more than an art comission. Some of them needed in groups of 4. 
Church of Scientology? Furries, no discussion. At least in furries you would get a funy dog picture for every 100$ invested. And more cohesive worldbuilding in fanfiction. 
And all this ranking makes sense only if there's a conscious decision, aka "Today, after throughly considering all present options, I've decided to become a furry. Now I will go to GlobalFur office to fill papers and get a membership card". I belive, most of the time it's not like this. Process of joining is sequential. Not much one can do, espechially a troubled individual. In the end, furry shit might just resonate with someone on a subconscious level. There's not many options here, unless wearing an itchy shirt and other methods of self-flagelation are considered.

As for sexual themes, main problem is that the younger side of the fandom may contact it. There's no easy solution to it, as long as children are allowed on the internet. The ones to discuss basics of sex ed with children are their parents. Parents also should become more in touch with how internet works. My parents told me about not going to the bad parts of the city, not going anywhere with strangers, etc. Same should be applied to the internet, at the very least. Internet advisory guides for children and parents should be made and promoted untill that stuff becomes common knowlege. I'm pretty sure that some board of education officials are supposed to do exactly that, as in investigate the situation and develop guidelines. And even still it boils down to mutual trust between parents and children.


A-Z0-9 said:


> There is a distinct childness present in nearly every furry group imaginable, with petty issues being bloated to massive problems.


I'd say sounds like modern day internet. Furry dramas are just exotic to a non-furry.


A-Z0-9 said:


> Further, whilst the group encourages creative freedom, it ironically removes any freedom a person might have when creating art. Since it's furry, every piece of art should have some kind of animal in it. You can only draw so many pastel-colored wolves before its unoriginal. And pray tell, even if you did create something wholly original, what prevents others from stealing it, posting said steal and claiming *you* stole the concept?


That's an issue of when an individual in question would learn when and how to say "bitch, please". An overall usefull skill, in my opinion. Fundamentially, same shit happens everywhere in society. Additionally, let me press F in remembrance of all the stolen memes.


A-Z0-9 said:


> Further, the idea of 'being accepted by the community as you are' is abhorrent. Yes, morally and ethically this idea sounds solid. In practice, however, this leads to all sorts of unsavourable individuals seeking asylum in the group. I believe I don't need to present evidence of that in this forum, but another group that attempted the same was the bronies. Look how that panned out.


Yes, that's a problem. But this acceptance is what makes a troubled individual join. Not much we can do. 
Additionally, furries are not a group(shit would've been much easier, if they were), but an amount of groups that are interconnected with an amount of other groups from the same pool, somewhat united by the appreciation of anthropomorphic and unreal animals. What I am trying to say is, furry fandom can be drasticly different in different parts of it. And in which exact part separate individual will land is a question of a coin toss. Multidimensional coin, but still very random.


A-Z0-9 said:


> I don't believe the fandom creates less-than-ideal individuals, rather the group atmosphere amplifies the already present problems in a person. Further, the reputation of the group will have some effect upon the members of such groups. How would a person think about being apart of the same group that have active pedophiles/zoophiles that have been exposed and arrested? You can argue this for every group, that a single individual's action (or that of a small cliche of said group) does not represent the whole of the group. Then again, I haven't heard of a creative group that habours multiple persons capable of decapitating a puppy's corpse then fucking it's head.
> It tends to stick with you.


Yes, I somewhat agree with you. It's more people with pre-existing tendencies tend to enter fandom, then fandom molding wierdos out of normies. Again, nothing can be done, and only god knows, how these tendencies play out in different conditions. 
As for stigma by association, ask politicans, espechially the higher-positioned segment. I tell you this: I'll trust a furry before I'll trust a politican. If politicans wouldn't had dedicated PR teams and were as carefree as furries, hoo boy, we would've been living in a perpetual reality-shit-show, even worse and more hillarious than the one we're currently in.


----------



## A-Z0-9 (Jan 14, 2021)

Noebel said:


> Thing is, this stuff is relative. Compared to joining Latin Scholar club? I can see an argument here.


Yes, depending on the person they may have a completely different reaction towards the furry fandom, I will not argue with you here.


Noebel said:


> And all this ranking makes sense only if there's a conscious decision, aka "Today, after throughly considering all present options, I've decided to become a furry. Now I will go to GlobalFur office to fill papers and get a membership card". I belive, most of the time it's not like this. Process of joining is sequential. Not much one can do, espechially a troubled individual. In the end, furry shit might just resonate with someone on a subconscious level. There's not many options here, unless wearing an itchy shirt and other methods of self-flagelation are considered.


Regardless, the individual in question should have some amount of awareness of what they are getting themselves into, irrespective if they made a conscious decision or not. They may subconsciously enjoy being a furry, yet this doesn't reprieve themselves of having responsibilities and self-awareness. If a individual is acting in a bizarre manner, I am far more likely to attribute that to a lack of effort on the person's part - barring actual mental disabilities.


Noebel said:


> As for sexual themes, main problem is that the younger side of the fandom may contact it. There's no easy solution to it, as long as children are allowed on the internet. The ones to discuss basics of sex ed with children are their parents. Parents also should become more in touch with how internet works. My parents told me about not going to the bad parts of the city, not going anywhere with strangers, etc. Same should be applied to the internet, at the very least. Internet advisory guides for children and parents should be made and promoted untill that stuff becomes common knowlege. I'm pretty sure that some board of education officials are supposed to do exactly that, as in investigate the situation and develop guidelines. And even still it boils down to mutual trust between parents and children.


I agree with the solutions that you have given, however at least some effort should be taken with websites that promote sexual content to resist underaged access. Now, it is a reality that a 15-year old can't resist themselves and will try and succeed in accessing the site regardless. It happens, and the attempt by a website to implement further measures to prevent this would negatively impact their accessability with their normal userbase. Regardless, the basic registration-required method in combination with the above advisory guidelines should assist greatly in preventing unwanted access. I believe at least some furry sites have measures such as this in place.


Noebel said:


> I'd say sounds like modern day internet. Furry dramas are just exotic to a non-furry.


I agree with the modern internet, but furry drama seems to be in general far more petty and spiteful than most others. This is part of the reason why we have a entire subforum to deal with such issues.


Noebel said:


> That's an issue of when an individual in question would learn when and how to say "bitch, please". An overall usefull skill, in my opinion. Fundamentially, same shit happens everywhere in society. Additionally, let me press F in remembrance of all the stolen memes.


The effectiveness of this may vary depending on the person who stole the art in the first place. One way to prove thineself innocent is to archive.md the art in question in the same day as it was released. When pressured, present the evidence. Most of the time, their art would pop op later than yours. Even if the thief still maintained you stole it, anyone with half a brain-cell would determine that you are the innocent party. It isn't that you have to convince the opposing party that you are free of ill-will, you have to prove to everyone else that you are innocent.

F.


Noebel said:


> Yes, I somewhat agree with you. It's more people with pre-existing tendencies tend to enter fandom, then fandom molding wierdos out of normies. Again, nothing can be done, and only god knows, how these tendencies play out in different conditions.


I agree with you completely here.


Noebel said:


> As for stigma by association, ask politicans, espechially the higher-positioned segment. I tell you this: I'll trust a furry before I'll trust a politican. If politicans wouldn't had dedicated PR teams and were as carefree as furries, hoo boy, we would've been living in a perpetual reality-shit-show, even worse and more hillarious than the one we're currently in.


I agree with your line of reasoning here, but the point I attempted to make with my prior post is the mental effect of the individual in question being apart of a fandom that infamously has several members be zoosadists and pedophiles. Further, it is no question that furries have a reputation akin to that of a black hole. The person in question may ask themself: "Holy shit, I'm literally part of a fandom that haboured multiple unsavoury individuals and have nuked their reputation into the fucking soil. How does this reflect on me?".

Otherwise, I wish to thank you for engaging with this discussion. It is quite the relief to engage with a individual that doesn't immediately scream "Nazi", or "Facist" the moment they read the first paragraph.

Edit: Some phrases edited to be more clear and some spelling fixed.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jan 15, 2021)

Ponchik said:


> i'm a firm believer in the "90s/early 2000s animators sneaking their fetishes into their work to convert people" conspiracy theory but i'm not entirely convinced they were purposefully trying to groom children - obscure fetishes like these tend to manifest as something you find weirdly interesting as a little kid (aka it leaves a mental impression), until your brain decides it was sexual later on in life and by that point you've already gone down the epic deviantart rabbithole. i think it's a topic that merits further research but ultimately people are just fucking weird



Eh, I think a lot of the animators in the 90's and early 2000's who were sneaking in fetish content definitely existed but the motive was a lot less nefarious than grooming or "conversion"

I think it was more like some kind of an inside joke or office game where they'd see who could sneak in the most weird stuff and still get away with it.

IIRC, didn't the Totally Spies crew outright admit that after a certain point they were adding in obscure fetishes they had no interest in just to see if anyone would pick up on it?

The "vanilla" fanservice like you see in shonen anime of girls in bikinis or whatever can probably be chalked up to trying to appeal to thirteen year old boys who just stopped seeing girls as "icky" and want to think their children's cartoon is more "edgy" and "grown up" than what they used to like and get more people to watch it so the studio can make more money.

It's dumb and cringe in its own right but it at least makes sense on a normie level to a certain extent, unlike the weird fetish stuff being snuck in.


----------



## Noebel (Jan 15, 2021)

A-Z0-9 said:


> mucho texto


I'll try to be brief this time and avoid longposting.

First, on porn sites implementing child-repelling measures. I've heard, that in Brittain they've tried to implement porn-watching loicense some time ago. Like one have to go to a dedicated place and buy/get a license to acess porn. This sounds bad. And there are not many options. Logarithm captcha? This may make children learn math, but will not prevent acess. 
About mental effects of belonging to a questionable morale group. I know even better example. Should try asking some Nestle employes, how they feel about that accident, when the company was providing their child formula for free to women somewhere in Africa, if memory serves me right, untill they've stopped lactating, after which company removed the 'free' part out of it. Many children died. That's harder to cope with, since this was sanctioned by higher-ups. Furries are not a set structure. If I was one, I would not let actions of somebody I never knew, who happens to like same shit as I, define who I am. It's important to stay by your convictions. If I did not fuck any animals, groomed any kids or had a direct opportunity to make any of the above not happen but chose not to, there's nothing I am guilty of. 
As for "dealing with such issues", I don't think we exactly deal with any of that here. To deal with a problem requires some power in the framework of the problem. For our situation, it would require a considerable institutional power in the furry community. I can't even imagine, how is it possible in a global decentralized community without a set hierarchical structure.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jan 15, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> Eh, I think a lot of the animators in the 90's and early 2000's who were sneaking in fetish content definitely existed but the motive was a lot less nefarious than grooming or "conversion"
> 
> I think it was more like some kind of an inside joke or office game where they'd see who could sneak in the most weird stuff and still get away with it.


I'm not really familiar with Totally Spies but the 90s were filled with all kinds of fucked up shit they snuck in to see what they could get past the censors.

Rocko's Modern Life had phone sex, a European snuff film, an entire episode about coming out as gay...


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 15, 2021)

eternal dog mongler said:


> I'm not really familiar with Totally Spies but the 90s were filled with all kinds of fucked up shit they snuck in to see what they could get past the censors.
> 
> Rocko's Modern Life had phone sex, a European snuff film, an entire episode about coming out as gay...


Rocko's Modern Life was _definitely_ not meant for kids, but since it was a cartoon featuring colorful talking animals, every TV station in the world decided to put it in the kids' cartoons block.


----------



## A-Z0-9 (Jan 15, 2021)

Noebel said:


> I've heard, that in Brittain they've tried to implement porn-watching loicense some time ago.


I've heard about that.
That incident was one of the most idiotic decisions I've ever seen from a government.


Noebel said:


> That's harder to cope with, since this was sanctioned by higher-ups.


Debatable. If you enter an employee contract with the company, you are then agreeing to do work in enchange for money. This is a formal contract that is regulated by a entire economy and is inherently impersonal. The vast majority of the time, you are here to get money. Any decisions made by your higher-ups inherently do not reflect on you as a person, since you are only as involved as the contract stipulates. One exception to this is if you knew about the shady shit going on at the company, you had several alternatives to work at and you are not in a bad financial situation yet still chose to work there, then yes this can reflect negatively for the individual.


Noebel said:


> Furries are not a set structure.


Yes, they are not. But one can argue that it can be even more damning for a individual to be found in that group than a shady company. When you are becoming a furry, it's not a contract. It's application of free will. You join a group for far more personal reasons that you would otherwise do for a company (Barring joining so you can exclusively make art and sell it, which is more about profit than anything else). Further, a working man/woman would naturally have less free time than their work hours, making their decision on what to do with their free time a more powerful indicator of their personality. If you join the furry fandom, with it's years of bad reputation and unsavoury individuals, it doesn't tend to look good for other onlookers.


Noebel said:


> If I was one, I would not let actions of somebody I never knew, who happens to like same shit as I, define who I am.


I agree, this is basic human 101. You still don't look good being a part of a fandom that habours less-than-ideal persons. The rationality of this being that if you were so concerned about not doing dodgy and horrific shit, why did you join a group that has/had these kinds of poeple? Consistantly? In a generally recreative group no less?


Noebel said:


> As for "dealing with such issues", I don't think we exactly deal with any of that here.


I agree. We would have to have some sort of power structure in place, as you said. But I don't have any need to deal with such issues. Frankly, I don't care about the furry fandom. My concern starts and ends with the horrific shit that is repeatedly found in the fandom. Clearly some atmosphere in that fandom amplifies the already present negative traits present in some individuals which the fandom attracts like moths to a flame. I would love to see some sort of regulational body tackling these issues, but as anything that has to do with furries, that would most likely fail.

Currently, I see the fandom as a 'honey-pot' for unsavourable individuals. If you openly declare yourself apart of it, I will regard you with suspicion. The positive thing I see about the fandom is that it makes the unwanted persons more susceptible to exposure by anyone else.

Apologies about the long post.


----------



## Vault (Jan 15, 2021)

Noebel said:


> I've heard, that in Brittain they've tried to implement porn-watching loicense some time ago.


Oh, Britain is weird about porn. Went from selling adult mags in pretty much every newsagent, so hiding that stuff to quiet little sex shop corners. Despite the fact we literally have full on fetish 'bondage gardens' and convention-like things that happen.

England literally tried to put a strict ban on BDSM and bondage porn a while. The AVMS banned anything from face sitting, fisting and breathplay, pissplay - Anything they deemed harmful or morally wrong.

We had a bunch of protesters in full bondage gear and whips out fighting hard against it. 

But yeah, the license bullshit was never going to work. I know some places wanted to implement the same thing except for different themed 'packages' of browsing the internet you had to subscribe to. ie. If you bought a 'social media' package liscence, you'd be only getting access to places like Facebook and what not. It never caught on.

It sucks, yet porn is everywhere, especially on the internet. A lot of us are exposed as kids, even if only accidentally.  Too many parents don't give a shit what their kids are up to - At least that's how it was growing up for me. The internet was a complete wild west. I found erotic furry shit accidentally simply by looking up art of dragons and dinosaurs and fall down a rabbit hole, back when Web Rings and weird niche personal webpages were a thing. My main issue with the openness of the fandom being that kids finding it often do run into sexual adults.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 15, 2021)

A-Z0-9 said:


> I've heard about that.
> That incident was one of the most idiotic decisions I've ever seen from a government.
> 
> Debatable. If you enter an employee contract with the company, you are then agreeing to do work in enchange for money. This is a formal contract that is regulated by a entire economy and is inherently impersonal. The vast majority of the time, you are here to get money. Any decisions made by your higher-ups inherently do not reflect on you as a person, since you are only as involved as the contract stipulates. One exception to this is if you knew about the shady shit going on at the company, you had several alternatives to work at and you are not in a bad financial situation yet still chose to work there, then yes this can reflect negatively for the individual.
> ...


You put entirely too much thought into how other people view furries. The average person isn't going to see your costume and immediately think of the degenerate fetish sides of the community if they don't already have prior knowledge. And they likely don't care because making a huge fit over shit someone does in their private time vs what they do during office hours is something most people don't do and would be a pretty big overreach of a company.

It would be like someone having a fit over gamers or weeb shit (which is arguably more degenerate with all the sexualized 8 year olds on display). Or finding out someone is active in BDSM clubs.  In the larger picture, no one fucking cares as long as it doesn't impact your job.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jan 16, 2021)

Has there been anything going on besides this philisophy of the common internet dweller and his interests in weird sexual gratification from two legged talking dogs?


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Jan 16, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Has there been anything going on besides this philisophy of the common internet dweller and his interests in weird sexual gratification from two legged talking dogs?



A furry porn artist apparently encountered CWC today but other than that just forum autism.

https://twitter.com/zero_mccall/status/1350173980641132547?s=20
https://archive.md/wip/jaEaG


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jan 16, 2021)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> A furry porn artist apparently encountered CWC today but other than that just forum autism.
> 
> https://twitter.com/zero_mccall/status/1350173980641132547?s=20
> https://archive.md/wip/jaEaG






lol wut.


----------



## Vault (Jan 16, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> View attachment 1850565
> 
> lol wut.


"Ciphered Message" Oh, great, a CWC ARG!

Oh, nevermind, it's just astral projection sex ramblings. I do love the artists reactions though.



Spoiler


----------



## santaclaus (Jan 16, 2021)

Ponchik said:


> i'm a firm believer in the "90s/early 2000s animators sneaking their fetishes into their work to convert people" conspiracy theory but i'm not entirely convinced they were purposefully trying to groom children - obscure fetishes like these tend to manifest as something you find weirdly interesting as a little kid (aka it leaves a mental impression), until your brain decides it was sexual later on in life and by that point you've already gone down the epic deviantart rabbithole. i think it's a topic that merits further research but ultimately people are just fucking weird


All you mothafuckas wall of texting. It's not grooming. It's programming. Personal libido? No, orders from the top.

It only takes a few consumers per instance to create a grey market, so fill a show with obscure fetish cues and it works.

Their shows are made by highly skilled people who are captive and insecure. You know how gaming is. Same here. How does their talent pay art school debt and keep the mojo between gigs?

Freelance porn. Not for the resume, keeps them fed, no unions and they're sitting on morality clause jobkillers if they try it.

Disney has a pirate problem, so they don't just dominate from the demand side, but from the supply side. Furry porn is the linchpin for capturing talent.

The orders come from a fetish index they keep next to the Protocols of the Elders of Zion.


----------



## bigbombguy2222 (Jan 16, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> You put entirely too much thought into how other people view furries. The average person isn't going to see your costume and immediately think of the degenerate fetish sides of the community if they don't already have prior knowledge. And they likely don't care because making a huge fit over shit someone does in their private time vs what they do during office hours is something most people don't do and would be a pretty big overreach of a company.
> 
> It would be like someone having a fit over gamers or weeb shit (which is arguably more degenerate with all the sexualized 8 year olds on display). Or finding out someone is active in BDSM clubs.  In the larger picture, no one fucking cares as long as it doesn't impact your job.


Pretty much. Most people would still find it really bizzare, though. It's not as if people are jumping at the heels going crazy over neon-colored animal cosplay. Let alone forking over $2000 for a suit.

Once you get a glimpse of what goes on inside this thing though... yeah, that's when things start to change pretty damn quickly.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 16, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Has there been anything going on besides this philisophy of the common internet dweller and his interests in weird sexual gratification from two legged talking dogs?


It's been a bit of a slow news week for watching dogfuckers. But if you want an entertaining read, @Pinball 2000 did a fantastic OP on Nitro, an _infamous_ furry convention scammer from Pennsylvania. He's the guy who ran that organizational trainwreck that was Capital City Fur Con, and I'm still wondering what's in the water in PA that so many fucking weirdos sprout up there.


----------



## PorkeyDuck (Jan 17, 2021)

edit
ah shit i posted this late


Spoiler







			https://archive.md/jCGPu
		








			https://archive.md/pSETE


----------



## Gorgar (Jan 17, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> It's been a bit of a slow news week for watching dogfuckers. But if you want an entertaining read, @Pinball 2000 did a fantastic OP on Nitro, an _infamous_ furry convention scammer from Pennsylvania. He's the guy who ran that organizational trainwreck that was Capital City Fur Con, and I'm still wondering what's in the water in PA that so many fucking weirdos sprout up there.


Like what I never heard of the convention in particular because I'm normal.


----------



## CelestialCaves (Jan 17, 2021)

Posted this in furry PA thread but might as well post here. I've been keeping an eye on this @NotLDDraws account for a while now and it's dedication is fascinating and equally pathetic. The entire account is dedicated to one person. I don't care about the artist the account is talking about, just the account itself.

Would love to know who runs it and do some internet detective shit just for fun.





Also noticed the account had a clone but on another furry artist that was quickly deleted after. Not sure if that helps identifying it but it's interesting.


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (Jan 17, 2021)

Lemmings1233 said:


> Would love to know who runs it and do some internet detective shit just for fun.



“just for fun”

I’m more suspicious about you to be honest.


----------



## CelestialCaves (Jan 17, 2021)

I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man said:


> “just for fun”
> 
> I’m more suspicious about you to be honest.


Fair enough. I'm just a curious person.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## CelestialCaves (Jan 17, 2021)

Freebirth Toad said:


> View attachment 1853788


----------



## Princess Strawberry (Jan 18, 2021)

Lemmings1233 said:


> Posted this in furry PA thread but might as well post here. I've been keeping an eye on this @NotLDDraws account for a while now and it's dedication is fascinating and equally pathetic. The entire account is dedicated to one person. I don't care about the artist the account is talking about, just the account itself.
> 
> Would love to know who runs it and do some internet detective shit just for fun.


Ignoring the autism, it's completely possible that its just good ol' lydarkaon
Edit: The account went silent from November 27th ~ December 30th, which lines up with when the callouts against sentari happened/ when they deactivated... and then inevitably went back to twitter again. Besides that, the account has basically only retweeted callout posts made by sentari, one of them being an old one from 2019. 
Now with an archive: https://archive.vn/Dx64j






Spoiler: full post (NSFW)


----------



## squids (Jan 18, 2021)

Lemmings1233 said:


> Posted this in furry PA thread but might as well post here. I've been keeping an eye on this @NotLDDraws account for a while now and it's dedication is fascinating and equally pathetic. The entire account is dedicated to one person. I don't care about the artist the account is talking about, just the account itself.
> 
> Would love to know who runs it and do some internet detective shit just for fun.
> 
> ...


Poster (Lemmings1233) her real name is Tora Omotosho (aka LDdraws), lives in Australia
Twitter; LDDrawsBLM ACAB (@LDDraws) / Twitter
secret Twitter;  https://twitter.com/horridbrown
Furaffinity; https://www.furaffinity.net/user/greyfuzzbutt/
deviantArt; https://www.deviantart.com/lddrawss

She's a furry in progress of turning into a zoophile. 
I was gonna wait with posting this her information until she decided to finally buy a dog to sexually abuse. So then an Australian poster could warn kennels and other places that sell dogs. 

She's been obsessed with dog genitalia and porn of dogs being fucked by humanoid creatures for years, becoming more and more extreme. 
Even if you do not believe me about her being a closet zoophile, I doubt anyone on the farms likes a furfag trying to turn this place into her personal army cause she' can't handle others of her kind bullying her.

Thankfully for all innocent animals, LDdraws is a retard just like all other furries and makes it easy to find her information.

proof of doxx and her face in attached files.  I did not hack or deceive her to get this information. She posted these herself on her twitter account.


----------



## Big Bang (Jan 18, 2021)

squids said:


> Poster (Lemmings1233) her real name is Tora Omotosho (aka LDdraws), lives in Australia
> Twitter; LDDrawsBLM ACAB (@LDDraws) / Twitter
> secret Twitter;  https://twitter.com/horridbrown
> Furaffinity; https://www.furaffinity.net/user/greyfuzzbutt/
> ...


I fucking knew it. I knew something was weird about them asking for doxxes on people who called out LDdraws.

Tora Omotosho, went to Melbourne Girls' College (2010-2015/2016) lives in  Melborne, Victoria, Australia. 


In love with Jacob Bird.






Here's her life story about art: https://prezi.com/kr-cjfk7igr6/started-from-the-bottom-now-im-here-tora-omotosho/
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/scaletrash
She may be related to Pete Omotosho, who has work in Melbourne, Victoria, Australia. Omotosho is not a common name for black people in Australia; it is a Nigerian name, so I'm considering it a high possibility they're related.



His workplace was Level 33, 385 Bourke Street, Melbourne, Victoria, 3000, Australia, further supporting my theory.
This info is most likely out of date, but he used to live at 20 Peridot Pass, Wellard, WA 6170, Australia and had some business around there. His real name isn't Pete, though. It's Oluwasola Omotosho. https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Oluwasola_Omotosho Tora may not be her original name. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 18, 2021)

Color me impressed at her incompetence.

Can people not even gayop properly in Current Year?

ETA: made the mistake of checking her FA account. I don't know what's the worst feeling: having to wash my eyeballs with bleach, or realizing that she's a skilled artist and that all that skill and practice are wasted drawing all those animal dicks.


----------



## Sharklaser (Jan 18, 2021)

Lemmings1233 said:


>


See this, Tora? This is how you get your own thread.


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Jan 18, 2021)

Lemmings1233 said:


> The entire account is dedicated to one person.


Did you just, like.. not look around the website before you posted this? Where there are pages upon pages of threads dedicated to individual fuckwits?
And for what, an attempt to gain sympathy for someone no one here is going to have sympathy for?
Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Pizdec (Jan 18, 2021)

squids said:


> Poster (Lemmings1233) her real name is Tora Omotosho (aka LDdraws), lives in Australia
> Twitter; LDDrawsBLM ACAB (@LDDraws) / Twitter
> secret Twitter;  https://twitter.com/horridbrown
> Furaffinity; https://www.furaffinity.net/user/greyfuzzbutt/
> ...



First SpottyJaguar, now this? What is it with nignogs turning to drawing zoophilia to get their rocks off?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 18, 2021)

Wow totally didn't see THAT coming


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jan 18, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> First SpottyJaguar, now this? What is it with nignogs turning to drawing zoophilia to get their rocks off?


White girls fuck dogs, black girls apparently fuck everything else.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 18, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> White girls fuck dogs, black girls apparently fuck everything else.


That's how you know the furry fandom is progressive. They're making great strides towards racial equality, and so black girls are fucking dogs too.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 18, 2021)

This bitch has been here for 2 years and got herself doxed via PA req... Just now?

I smell possible shenanigans now.  Something is fucky.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jan 18, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> black girls apparently fuck everything else.


Everything else, right here baby.
.....Yea, it’s been a while, but hey, I’m better than a dog.


----------



## A-Z0-9 (Jan 18, 2021)

Lemmings1233 said:


>





squids said:


> Poster (@Lemmings1233) her real name is Tora Omotosho (aka LDdraws), lives in Australia
> Twitter; LDDrawsBLM ACAB (@LDDraws) / Twitter
> secret Twitter; https://twitter.com/horridbrown
> Furaffinity; https://www.furaffinity.net/user/greyfuzzbutt/
> deviantArt; https://www.deviantart.com/lddrawss



THIS.  IS.  WHY.  YOU.  DON'T.  TEMPT.  FATE.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 18, 2021)

A-Z0-9 said:


> THIS.  IS.  WHY.  YOU.  DON'T.  TEMPT.  FATE.


But seriously how did this stupid bitch lurk here for two fucking years plus and decide THIS was a good course of action


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jan 18, 2021)

Freebirth Toad said:


> But seriously how did this stupid bitch lurk here for two fucking years plus and decide THIS was a good course of action


You underestimate people's ability to be dumb.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 18, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> You underestimate people's ability to be dumb.


Apparently.  Holy shit.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jan 19, 2021)

this is legitimately the longest I've ever seen between KF lurker making an account only to be exposed because they were starting a PA. Wonder what the Expose Sonsasu account was for, since they seem like your average furry porn artist.


----------



## Rat Lord (Jan 19, 2021)

And this is why you never post your personal beef here.


----------



## squids (Jan 19, 2021)

Tara confirmed the @Lemmings1233) account belongs to her and that she posted to try turn kiwifarms into her personal army.






I read Freebirth Toad's suspicion. I didn't post before because there is literally nothing to say about this furry.  She's narcissistic, deceitful, degenerate, has a victim complex, daddy issues, etc. In other words, there is nothing to set her apart from every other furry on twitter. 
Except that over the last few months she's been getting closer and closer to actually becoming an animal abuser. I was watching and waiting. But then she came here to get support or at least sympathy points for her daily shitflinging with other furries and I got so annoyed I broke.


----------



## Princess Strawberry (Jan 19, 2021)

Cable said:


> this is legitimately the longest I've ever seen between KF lurker making an account only to be exposed because they were starting a PA. Wonder what the Expose Sonsasu account was for, since they seem like your average furry porn artist.


Yikes, I shouldve looked at her other posts. LDD has a commission from Sonsasu pending according to her furaffinity so it's either an attempt to throw people off by adding in another artist call out account or theyre actually friends and she also wanted dirt on that account too, two birds one stone.
Also she's looking for a roomie, specifically a furry roomie. Lets just hope whoever bites doesn't take their dog with them.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 19, 2021)

squids said:


> Tara confirmed the @Lemmings1233) account belongs to her and that she posted to try turn kiwifarms into her personal army.
> View attachment 1856564View attachment 1856565
> I read Freebirth Toad's suspicion. I didn't post before because there is literally nothing to say about this furry.  She's narcissistic, deceitful, degenerate, has a victim complex, daddy issues, etc. In other words, there is nothing to set her apart from every other furry on twitter.
> Except that over the last few months she's been getting closer and closer to actually becoming an animal abuser. I was watching and waiting. But then she came here to get support or at least sympathy points for her daily shitflinging with other furries and I got so annoyed I broke.


I'll give it to her, at least she admitted she fucked up. That's better than the vast majority of dumbasses who try to gayop, get doxxed, then spend two weeks flailing about it.

She's still a dogfucker-in-training, though.


----------



## Pastel (Jan 19, 2021)

A BLM ACAB smoothbrain sexually abuses animals? Color me surprised.


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 19, 2021)

A Twitter post I stumbled upon.






There's seems to be lots more about Nightshade6969 on Twitter.


			https://twitter.com/search?q=nightshade6969&src=typed_query
		




If this has already been covered I'll delete this post.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 19, 2021)

Cable said:


> this is legitimately the longest I've ever seen between KF lurker making an account only to be exposed because they were starting a PA. Wonder what the Expose Sonsasu account was for, since they seem like your average furry porn artist.


Probably because Sonsasu posted a fair amount of feral art, and has a a healthy commission queue to boot.



Rozzy said:


> A Twitter post I stumbled upon.
> View attachment 1857218
> View attachment 1857221
> There's seems to be lots more about Nightshade6969 on Twitter.
> ...











						Murrsuiters unleashed rules and guidelines
					

This is the new murrsuiters unleashed rules as ownership has been transfered to me snowball/ @erminejesus




					t.me
				




Entry gate if anyone wants to sneak in and scrape their group, looks like they already pushed out Nightshade.



> Welcome to Murrsuiter Unleashed Rules!
> 
> Please follow these guidelines to keep the group drama free and running smoothly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Green-Machine (Jan 19, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> A Twitter post I stumbled upon.
> View attachment 1857218
> View attachment 1857221
> There's seems to be lots more about Nightshade6969 on Twitter.
> ...




You think he fucks that?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 19, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> View attachment 1857663You think he fucks that?


Rhetorical question?


----------



## Green-Machine (Jan 19, 2021)

Freebirth Toad said:


> Rhetorical question?


it was haha


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> View attachment 1857663You think he fucks that?


probs


Spoiler


----------



## Green-Machine (Jan 19, 2021)

Vault said:


> probs
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Was just trying to make the funnies and you had to bring it back to reality lol


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 19, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> Was just trying to make the funnies and you had to bring it back to reality lol


dude these days I assume people buy giant plushes to fuck, to the point I side-eye the fuck out of people who buy them


----------



## Green-Machine (Jan 19, 2021)

Freebirth Toad said:


> dude these days I assume people buy giant plushes to fuck, to the point I side-eye the fuck out of people who buy them


that puts those giant Valentine's Day bears in a new light for me :S


----------



## Claude Speed (Jan 20, 2021)

That pony plush or whatever the fuck it is laying on that bed makes me fucking puke. Goddamn those degenerates.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 20, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> that puts those giant Valentine's Day bears in a new light for me :S


If it's a guy giving a giant plushie to a girl, then it's fine. Furry guys fuck plushies, but apparently the girls just go straight for the dogs.


----------



## Green-Machine (Jan 20, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Did you know you can download videos and upload them as needed onto here?
> 
> 
> 
> He was mentioned here before as Rainforrestwolf or watever it's spelled. Honestly the vrc furry community has so much shit it could garner its own thread.


you are not wrong there :S


----------



## HEXbox Carousel (Jan 21, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> If it's a guy giving a giant plushie to a girl, then it's fine. Furry guys fuck plushies, but apparently the girls just go straight for the dogs.


Remember Toggle? Remember the big zoosadism bust a couple years ago? Guys do that shit too.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jan 21, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Maybe I was just desensitized to that stuff by the time I got to watching it, but most of the raunchy "for kids" anime I've seen tends to focus on either "standard" fanservice (girls in various states of undress or provoctive poses), or pervs stealing underwear (which is a highly Japanese thing). The European cartoons I've seen (Totally Spies for example), also stick with fairly basic fanservice (although TS has a lot of tied-up people...). To me, those things would create more "healthy" sexual associations than the grotesque shit you see in any given "squeaky clean" Nickelodeon cartoon in the past 30 years.
> 
> I'm sure I'm missing a lot of weird shit out there since I don't go out of my way to find it, but to me a lot of this feels like the equivalent of sneaking a Playboy magazine when you're in middle school, compared to a hardcore BDSM fetish porn magazine instead. Yeah, both have titties on display and both are going to be "informative" and leave an impression if that was your first contact with the content, but one will leave you far closer to a _normal_ human being than the other.
> 
> ETA: all that said, I don't think there's any kind of mustache-twirling plot to corrupt children, at least not at the creator level. Creative people tend to be weird, and they also tend to create the things they like, so the creators'/artists' off-the-wall kinks might bleed through and it's almost inevitable. It's when the upper echelons get in on the game that things start going off the rails, because the execs are supposed to rein in the weirdos, not jack off to the same shit they do.


Desentisation and not actively looking for that stuff... that probably explains why I found _Totally Spies_ completely docile. After all, when a blow dryer can undo full-body paralisis and bouncing a laser between two makeup mirrors strengthens a laser, the other weird stuff appears mundane in comparison.
That probably explains why thi stuff gets a pass even if that really is Fetish Fuel.



Noebel said:


> As for sexual themes, main problem is that the younger side of the fandom may contact it. There's no easy solution to it, as long as children are allowed on the internet. The ones to discuss basics of sex ed with children are their parents. Parents also should become more in touch with how internet works. My parents told me about not going to the bad parts of the city, not going anywhere with strangers, etc. Same should be applied to the internet, at the very least. Internet advisory guides for children and parents should be made and promoted untill that stuff becomes common knowlege. I'm pretty sure that some board of education officials are supposed to do exactly that, as in investigate the situation and develop guidelines. And even still it boils down to mutual trust between parents and children.
> 
> I'd say sounds like modern day internet. Furry dramas are just exotic to a non-furry.
> 
> ...





A-Z0-9 said:


> Yes, depending on the person they may have a completely different reaction towards the furry fandom, I will not argue with you here.
> 
> Regardless, the individual in question should have some amount of awareness of what they are getting themselves into, irrespective if they made a conscious decision or not. They may subconsciously enjoy being a furry, yet this doesn't reprieve themselves of having responsibilities and self-awareness. If a individual is acting in a bizarre manner, I am far more likely to attribute that to a lack of effort on the person's part - barring actual mental disabilities.
> 
> ...


That seems interesting. The furry fandom is, at its core, about cartoon animals. Not everyone is going to be a cartoonist, much less one focusing on animals, hence a lot of people are going to consider that fandom odd yet harmless. Even if you are a fan, you might be _jus that_, completely disinterested in doing erotic things (or, a the very most, having innocent humorous fun with cartoon tropes). That probably ties to @Noebel 's premise on the furry fandom being a lot of interconnected groups instead of one big one: the innocent furs, the tropey furs, and the furry-adjacent (say, those who like normal animals or those who like _My Little Pony_) are unaware of or unwilling to engage wi the actual zoos and pædos.
That fundamental subdivision carries a bit of  Optimism, though: you can theoretically sever the nasty side and leave the innocent ones (or at leas the ones who keep things in fantasy o relatively tame at worst). However, with all of the 'ZOOS AND PADES DO NT BELONG IN THE FURRY FANDOM!!!!!!' calls that go through Twitter every day, I am losing trust in this concept.



Noebel said:


> I'll try to be brief this time and avoid longposting.
> 
> First, on porn sites implementing child-repelling measures. I've heard, that in Brittain they've tried to implement porn-watching loicense some time ago. Like one have to go to a dedicated place and buy/get a license to acess porn. This sounds bad. And there are not many options. Logarithm captcha? This may make children learn math, but will not prevent acess.
> About mental effects of belonging to a questionable morale group. I know even better example. Should try asking some Nestle employes, how they feel about that accident, when the company was providing their child formula for free to women somewhere in Africa, if memory serves me right, untill they've stopped lactating, after which company removed the 'free' part out of it. Many children died. That's harder to cope with, since this was sanctioned by higher-ups. Furries are not a set structure. If I was one, I would not let actions of somebody I never knew, who happens to like same shit as I, define who I am. It's important to stay by your convictions. If I did not fuck any animals, groomed any kids or had a direct opportunity to make any of the above not happen but chose not to, there's nothing I am guilty of.
> As for "dealing with such issues", I don't think we exactly deal with any of that here. To deal with a problem requires some power in the framework of the problem. For our situation, it would require a considerable institutional power in the furry community. I can't even imagine, how is it possible in a global decentralized community without a set hierarchical structure.


I feel you both. Even an outright ban is not going to be that helpful; websites from other countries might not have the same law, whereas even pornography involving real children, despite t heavy crackdowns, penalties, and stigma, i still around in the darkweb... and even on the not-so-dark web. That does not mean that we should give up on the problem: planes can fly over walls, but walls are better and mor effective tha no protection.
Then again, the best way to defea this predation is having everyone involved stop. children should not go to forbidden spaces, adults hould protect children then teach ildren that and how they should protect hemselves, and artists and the like should (bluntly speaking) stop making pornography. That is obviously not practical or even possible, bu that i supposed to be some abstract ideal towards we should work all the same.



Vault said:


> probs
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


...I wish there was a plushie version of those groups that rescue abused animals, complete with 'fixing' services.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 21, 2021)

How could this possibly go wrong. Discord + Furfag + Fetish content + Underage...

No archive on this one, the submission was deleted rather quickly.


----------



## Jolyne THICCujoh (Jan 21, 2021)

Thistle said:


> How could this possibly go wrong. Discord + Furfag + Fetish content + Underage...
> 
> No archive on this one, the submission was deleted rather quickly.
> View attachment 1862242
> ...


I was expecting this to be by JustinRPG.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Jan 21, 2021)

Thistle said:


> How could this possibly go wrong. Discord + Furfag + Fetish content + Underage...
> 
> No archive on this one, the submission was deleted rather quickly.
> View attachment 1862242
> ...



Not only is the majority of his gallery so far fetish fuel (and not even thinly-veiled fetish fuel), apparently he's also watching clearly NSFW artists:


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 21, 2021)

Must be a slow day.


----------



## Loona (Jan 21, 2021)

Here's something that I thought was kinda funny.
The other day, a furry artist with 46k Twitter followers and 8k FA watchers posted a two-person YCH with an Autobuy of $800.



c6nqa

I bring this up because some random person started acting like a sperg over the price in the comments.



mlQIM



Spoiler: spergery









I think it's funny how the artist is saying to blacklist/block MochaMoster even though the account was suspended from FurAffinity, and later voluntarily deactivated. I couldn't find any archives on archive.md or the Wayback Machine.

Also worth nothing, apparently MochaMonster has done this before:


Spoiler: more spergery


----------



## Vault (Jan 21, 2021)

00000 said:


> Here's something that I thought was kinda funny.
> The other day, a furry artist with 46k Twitter followers and 8k FA watchers posted a two-person YCH with an Autobuy of $800.
> View attachment 1862427
> c6nqa
> ...


I wish I could get the Furaffinity tor mirror to bring up their gallery, but then I realized it was empty. I would have LOVED to see their art.

I wouldn't pay that much either, honestly. The wonky anatomy kinda puts me off and it's just not my personal style preference, but there's _always _someone out there with shittonnes of money prepped to throw it at someone they really enjoy. And as artists, we insanely appreciate that.

I understand criticism at peoples pricing, but at the same time it's nice seeing people get successful. A big part of it is just down to having a large enough audience to buy into it, which is incredibly hard to build and can take years.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jan 21, 2021)

Vault said:


> I understand criticism at peoples pricing, but at the same time it's nice seeing people get successful. A big part of it is just down to having a large enough audience to buy into it, which is incredibly hard to build and can take years.


800 dollar autobuy. That's not success, that's taking advantage of stupidity.


----------



## Vault (Jan 21, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> 800 dollar autobuy. That's not success, that's taking advantage of stupidity.


Yeah, the autobuy is stupid - I'd like to think people wouldn't jump on it right away, but I've seen it with Miles stuff.  I think there's a big FOMO aspect of it for people who are only interested in it for a 'brand name' artist.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 21, 2021)

Ironically, the $800 autobuy serves as a cap on the final price for that piece. It's still stupid, but it's less exploitative than just letting two spergs break the grand barrier in a bidding war.


----------



## Vault (Jan 21, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> The account _was_ empty, though I do not remember if I had already checked the account previously.


I'm going to guess the whole "i stole ur art lol" was most likely a bluff anyway, there's not many folk who openly admit to that kind of thing. 

God knows Amino is fucking rife with it though, but the style is kinda your typical 'tumblr furry' art I've seen plenty of times before.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jan 21, 2021)

Vault said:


> I'm going to guess the whole "i stole ur art lol" was most likely a bluff anyway, there's not many folk who openly admit to that kind of thing.
> 
> God knows Amino is fucking rife with it though, but the style is kinda your typical 'tumblr furry' art I've seen plenty of times before.


When I found ou that you we referring to the gallery and no the Tor backup, I deleted my comment.
Either way, Google had a backup:
View attachment 2021-01-21 17.15.51 webcache.googleusercontent.com c7ddc7f2917d.jpg
Then again, tracing and uploading the tracings are two differen things.


----------



## palmtreesalad (Jan 21, 2021)

00000 said:


> Here's something that I thought was kinda funny.
> The other day, a furry artist with 46k Twitter followers and 8k FA watchers posted a two-person YCH with an Autobuy of $800.
> View attachment 1862427
> c6nqa
> ...



Ah, I was wondering what that was about. Mothsprout was also butthurt when people called them out for drawing zoo. For some reason, furries jump on eachother for that but Moth was defended from being flamed. Some of their stuff is on here, I remember seeing a user posting a drawing of Charizard with a huge penis that was done by them.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 21, 2021)

palmtreesalad said:


> Ah, I was wondering what that was about. Mothsprout was also butthurt when people called them out for drawing zoo. For some reason, furries jump on eachother for that but Moth was defended from being flamed. Some of their stuff is on here, I remember seeing a user posting a drawing of Charizard with a huge penis that was done by them.


And it's probably because they're a minority among guilty white fags. Then again, probably depends on when they got called out for it.


----------



## Nonronic (Jan 22, 2021)

Would I be incorrect in parsing that a community about glorifying porn is doomed to serve as simp hell? Anyone participating that's trying to actually socialize about how horny they are- I mean if a particular person isn't solely focused on hoarding porn to jerk off to, then are they bound to be looking to hook up with someone? A community consisting solely of horny and lonely people sounds unstable as shit.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 22, 2021)

Nonronic said:


> Would I be incorrect in parsing that a community about glorifying porn is doomed to serve as simp hell? Anyone participating that's trying to actually socialize about how horny they are- I mean if a particular person isn't solely focused on hoarding porn to jerk off to, then are they bound to be looking to hook up with someone? A community consisting solely of horny and lonely people sounds unstable as shit.


That's what's been going on with these 'tards since the fucking 80s. They inherited their hookup culture from the LGBT movement, _without _any of the social causes that movement used to champion. So you get a lot of cumbrained morons whiteknighting for _objectively_ terrible people just because they either draw the shit they like, or they have a character they jerk off to.


----------



## Nonronic (Jan 22, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> They inherited their hookup culture from the LGBT movement, _without _any of the social causes that movement used to champion.


That's another thing- you said the "LGBT movement"- that makes sense, that's something I've heard of, and I've heard of the "LGBT community" as well- but I've never heard of the "furry movement" or otherwise the "niche cartoon fetish movement". There's the same "I want to be able to find someone to fuck under these conditions"/"I'm lonely and want people to pay attention to me in some manner" energy as LGBT, but your anal-vore-coming-out party is much harder to reach normal people with than "male wants to suck dick" or "male wants to identify as female". LGBT ideals are easier to comprehend and seem less insane/chaotic as furshit so it's easier to develop a societal narrative where being gay, even being trans can be normalized (in comparison). But furshit must be easy to lump in with LGBT to some extent because it can be treated as this expansion of coomer community chaos.


----------



## nebula (Jan 22, 2021)

Nonronic said:


> Would I be incorrect in parsing that a community about glorifying porn is doomed to serve as simp hell? Anyone participating that's trying to actually socialize about how horny they are- I mean if a particular person isn't solely focused on hoarding porn to jerk off to, then are they bound to be looking to hook up with someone? A community consisting solely of horny and lonely people sounds unstable as shit.


That's why this thread has 950 pages


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Gorgar (Jan 22, 2021)

albert chan said:


>


>when it’s still not just a phase, _mom_


----------



## Noebel (Jan 22, 2021)

Nonronic said:


> That's another thing- you said the "LGBT movement"- that makes sense, that's something I've heard of, and I've heard of the "LGBT community" as well- but I've never heard of the "furry movement" or otherwise the "niche cartoon fetish movement". There's the same "I want to be able to find someone to fuck under these conditions"/"I'm lonely and want people to pay attention to me in some manner" energy as LGBT, but your anal-vore-coming-out party is much harder to reach normal people with than "male wants to suck dick" or "male wants to identify as female". LGBT ideals are easier to comprehend and seem less insane/chaotic as furshit so it's easier to develop a societal narrative where being gay, even being trans can be normalized (in comparison). But furshit must be easy to lump in with LGBT to some extent because it can be treated as this expansion of coomer community chaos.


I think Corn meant they looked at the thing, they've liked thing, they took the thing for themselves, without anything else, because furries started as a hobbie, and weren't much different from SW fans or trekkies in the eye of a normie. And, what's most important, members of "funny animals" fandom, as it was called at the time, did not took the whole thing more serious, than it was. I lack english vocabulary to describe it in details, but furry shit of that time, in my eyes, was much more grounded in reality. Anthropomorfic animals were artistic means, not the goal. Like in Fritz the Cat, which was a grottesque allusion to the reality. And in forty years we have hypercock vore. I kinda want to know, how and why did it came to this. Personally, I blame Japan for establishing a frame for the wierd porn. But that's just a hypothesis. Are there maybe any actual studies on this?


----------



## RussCrowebar (Jan 22, 2021)

albert chan said:


>





> Furry hate isn't cool or trendy anymore.



When you are deep underwater, it no longer seems wet.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Jan 22, 2021)

From my experience observing the fandom lately it’s basically a “cool hip trendy community that accepts you” to a lot of newcomers who then make some friends and have fun for a bit role playing as a cartoon wolf on social media, but then they get in too deep and their only real friends are other furries so they do their best to just go as deep in to the subculture as possible. This is where shit gets bad, because now you have people desperately simping for popular people, or you have groomers who take advantage  ala Simba or Foxler, and it becomes this endless downward spiral of increasingly more drastic desensitization towards behaviors and fetishes until one of several things happen:
>You grow the fuck up and get the fuck out because you’re finally mature enough to realize how fucked the community is and how much of a negative influence it’s had on your life.
>You decide you have some actually good friends you want to stick with and have fun with fur shit with, but you abandon the rest of the fandom and go sit in a private chat room somewhere with just you and your pals because you’re mature enough to realize how fucked it is, but not mature enough to get out entirely and leave the degeneracy behind.
>You get canceled for doing something the hive mind doesn’t like and you get ejected from the fandom because you’re not a popular artist that can survive anything.
>Or you continue to be in denial, go even further off the deep end, and end up with a thread on a New Zealand Agricultural Discussion forum.

Most furries seem to be at varying stages of working towards one of the above 4.


----------



## NoFeline (Jan 23, 2021)

*Things that are Dogwhistles:* trendy meat cross sections on reference sheets
*Things that are Not Dogwhistles:* zoophile mounting paw tattoos


Imagine doing this shit from the same account where you openly link an inkbunny account where you post _obese cubs pissing_ and drop favorites on porn of the kids from _Arthur_.






Spoiler: Why God. NSFL


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 23, 2021)

NoFeline said:


> View attachment 1867232
> View attachment 1867236
> *Things that are Dogwhistles:* trendy meat cross sections on reference sheets
> *Things that are Not Dogwhistles:* zoophile mounting paw tattoos
> ...


Did someone hire Dhalsim to operate the machinery at an IMAX theater? Because that was both a huge stretch _and_ projection out the ass.

Have they run out of targets and started gaslighting each other with this shit now?


----------



## ScatmansWorld (Jan 23, 2021)

NoFeline said:


> Spoiler: Why God. NSFL
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1867283


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jan 23, 2021)

NoFeline said:


> View attachment 1867232


I mean there's no fucking reason to show what your character's blood and guts look like unless you intend for your character to be used in gore or snuff art, and those refsheet cross sections are a thing.  See this example that I found on the first page of the refsheet thread in this subforum:





If you don't want to blow that up apparently it's a gay candy animal that likes to get torn to candy pieces and eaten.  Still, though, there's retarded furry roleplay shit, then there's edgelord "I want you to draw my character as a fallout ragdoll getting blown up because that's funny shit," then there's banging roadkill and the Tim Win shit where you literally carve a hole into the abdomen of a live puppy and use that hole to rape the puppy to death.  I want to stay optimistic and assume that roleplay retardation doesn't lead to that case.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 23, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> I mean there's no fucking reason to show what your character's blood and guts look like unless you intend for your character to be used in gore or snuff art, and those refsheet cross sections are a thing.  See this example that I found on the first page of the refsheet thread in this subforum:
> 
> View attachment 1867441
> 
> If you don't want to blow that up apparently it's a gay candy animal that likes to get torn to candy pieces and eaten.  Still, though, there's retarded furry roleplay shit, then there's edgelord "I want you to draw my character as a fallout ragdoll getting blown up because that's funny shit," then there's banging roadkill and the Tim Win shit where you literally carve holes into the abdomen of a live puppy and use that hole to rape the puppy to death.  I want to stay optimistic and assume that roleplay retardation doesn't lead to that case.


I mean, that abomination would spark a "kill it with fire" response in most sane minds I think but it's not a "kill it and fuck it" response


----------



## Sintharia (Jan 23, 2021)

The flesh cross-section on ref sheets can be an easy way to show what internal bits would look like, without the ref sheet itself going nsfw. Some artists also find it less jarring than the white X in a circle on a multi-view ref sheet. It's all a varied thing. Trying to make it an end-all, be-all defining feature of necrophilia is disingenuous.


----------



## NoFeline (Jan 23, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> I mean there's no fucking reason to show what your character's blood and guts look like unless you intend for your character to be used in gore or snuff art
> View attachment 1867441





It's trendy deviantart shit, never seen it used as fetish material. I can see it being in this instance possibly _Baby's First Soft Vore_ but generally it has nothing to do with anything except kids and furries being edgy in a way that won't get them cancelled.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 23, 2021)

NoFeline said:


> View attachment 1867510
> It's trendy deviantart shit, never seen it used as fetish material. I can see it being in this instance possibly _Baby's First Soft Vore_ but generally it has nothing to do with anything except kids and furries being edgy in a way that won't get them cancelled.


I've seen it used as fetish material plenty, it's the result of a confluence of people never moving past their edgy phase while also getting on board with the "CUTESY RAINBOWS AND CANDY TEE HEE" zeitgeist.  They want to be edgy, but not threatening, they want to be gross but they want to mitigate the off-putting nature of their grossness, they want what would be considered appalling a couple decades ago or so to be accepted so they (literally) candy-coat their crap.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 23, 2021)

Sintharia said:


> The flesh cross-section on ref sheets can be an easy way to show what internal bits would look like, without the ref sheet itself going nsfw. Some artists also find it less jarring than the white X in a circle on a multi-view ref sheet. It's all a varied thing. Trying to make it an end-all, be-all defining feature of necrophilia is disingenuous.


Reminds me of the guro/rape shit Cuteosphere a.k.a. "candygorefuck" used to do.  Has a thread of course.


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/cuteosphere-dragondicks-ponydreamdiary.10109/


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jan 23, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> I mean there's no fucking reason to show what your character's blood and guts look like unless you intend for your character to be used in gore or snuff art, and those refsheet cross sections are a thing.  See this example that I found on the first page of the refsheet thread in this subforum:
> 
> View attachment 1867441
> 
> If you don't want to blow that up apparently it's a gay candy animal that likes to get torn to candy pieces and eaten.  Still, though, there's retarded furry roleplay shit, then there's edgelord "I want you to draw my character as a fallout ragdoll getting blown up because that's funny shit," then there's banging roadkill and the Tim Win shit where you literally carve a hole into the abdomen of a live puppy and use that hole to rape the puppy to death.  I want to stay optimistic and assume that roleplay retardation doesn't lead to that case.


Ignoring the autism involved in candy gore, it doesn't really have anything to do with the sped screeching about necro dogfucking, though I am curious why he would sperg about skulls and attempt to defend zoophilia.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 23, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Ignoring the autism involved in candy gore, it doesn't really have anything to do with the sped screeching about necro dogfucking, though I am curious why he would sperg about skulls and attempt to defend zoophilia.


I don't think he was even talking about candy gore. More like when there's a side or rear view of the character in a refsheet and the arm or the tail is removed for visibility and the "socket" is drawn with a bone through the center instead of just a circle with a X in it.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jan 23, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I don't think he was even talking about candy gore. More like when there's a side or rear view of the character in a refsheet and the arm or the tail is removed for visibility and the "socket" is drawn with a bone through the center instead of just a circle with a X in it.


I’ve seen shit where they show the limb straight up chopped off and the meat is some uwu pastel color as well.  When the refsheet also has a cock and a mouth internal closeup, it starts to reveal a lot more about the possible range of degeneracy that that character is intended for.


----------



## Tokotokomon (Jan 23, 2021)

NoFeline said:


> View attachment 1867232
> View attachment 1867236
> *Things that are Dogwhistles:* trendy meat cross sections on reference sheets
> *Things that are Not Dogwhistles:* zoophile mounting paw tattoos
> ...


 


Spoiler



Adding archives later because I'm #4400 in queue 



(Twitter, Archive)



(Twitter, Archive)



(Twitter, Archive)



(Twitter, Archive)
Don't like how "sexual abuse" is in quotations.



(Twitter, Archive)

They have 22,000+ tweets and I could only be bothered checking until September of 2019, sorry.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 23, 2021)

Oh a pedo-zoophile is calling out gore/snuff freaks this is delicious


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jan 23, 2021)

Freebirth Toad said:


> Oh a pedo-zoophile is calling out gore/snuff freaks this is delicious


And he thinks that sticking his dick in animals is infinitely morally superior to eating them, and compares meat eating to the Holocaust.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jan 23, 2021)

Tokotokomon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't even have to look and I knew this. Fucking ten out of ten.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 23, 2021)

To quote @RussCrowebar just yesterday, _when you are deep underwater, it no longer seems wet_.

Imagine the level of cognitive dissonance required to make _those_ arguments. "Sure, I rape dogs but at least I don't _kill_ them! I'm not a monster!"


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jan 23, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> To quote @RussCrowebar just yesterday, _when you are deep underwater, it no longer seems wet_.
> 
> Imagine the level of cognitive dissonance required to make _those_ arguments. "Sure, I rape dogs but at least I don't _kill_ them! I'm not a monster!"


It's very very reminiscent of the same kind of callout that put Kero in the spotlight.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 23, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> It's very very reminiscent of the same kind of callout that put Kero in the spotlight.


There's a tiny part of me that hopes the degenerate cannibalism gets to a point where we end up figuring out exactly who all the genuinely fucking dangerous freakshows are and the rest of whoever just kind of stands aside and watches the whole lot tear each other to shreds over who's a bigger monster.

Popcorn, anybody?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 23, 2021)

Freebirth Toad said:


> Popcorn, anybody?


That's what I'm thinking. The more these idiots tear each other down over who's a bigger monster, the more lolcows and horrorcows get put to pasture here in the farms.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 23, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> That's what I'm thinking. The more these idiots tear each other down over who's a bigger monster, the more lolcows and horrorcows get put to pasture here in the farms.


I mean, I said "tiny part" because I keep holding out a vain hope that things will actually get better.  Fuck me, right?

If I can't have "better" I'll take "funny", though.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jan 23, 2021)

Freebirth Toad said:


> There's a tiny part of me that hopes the degenerate cannibalism gets to a point where we end up figuring out exactly who all the genuinely fucking dangerous freakshows are and the rest of whoever just kind of stands aside and watches the whole lot tear each other to shreds over who's a bigger monster.
> 
> Popcorn, anybody?


I think there was a time where Null mentioned "being associated with the furries is complacency" and I'm really starting to understand what he meant.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 23, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> I think there was a time where Null mentioned "being associated with the furries is complacency" and I'm really starting to understand what he meant.


He's right and fuck knows I've done my best to create a STRONG separation between myself and the fandom at large (and so have multiple friends and acquaintances from my earlier days).  If you're still an active participant in the fandom's goings-on at some point you have to ask yourself what kind of monster you're feeding.  It's not really a coincidence that so many of the most prominent/visible members of the fandom either have threads or get repeatedly mentioned here.  Shit's a mess and the inmates are running that asylum.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jan 23, 2021)

NoFeline said:


> View attachment 1867232


Why is Rhumba's avatar similar to the rat in the 'Subliminal Fetishes' post a few pages ago?





						Furry Fandom and Drama General
					

Where the hell are these types of furries tard wranglers. I remember stumbling several years ago across a user on FA with downs syndrome who spends all his time writing bizarre vore stories.  Was he the guy that made a video game? About...vore.  If it is, I stopped paying attention to him when...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 23, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Why is Rhumba's avatar similar to the rat in the 'Subliminal Fetishes' post a few pages ago?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd chalk it up more to the fandom being full of cookie-cutter styles and shameless copycats than anything else, but anything's possible really.


----------



## Hymlenis572 (Jan 23, 2021)

NoFeline said:


> View attachment 1867510
> It's trendy deviantart shit, never seen it used as fetish material. I can see it being in this instance possibly _Baby's First Soft Vore_ but generally it has nothing to do with anything except kids and furries being edgy in a way that won't get them cancelled.


I’d say the same, first exposure to “candy gore” was 2016-2017 amino, and while I do think its a touch off how its gore with bright colors, unless theres some big scandal with it, it seems harmless enough.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 23, 2021)

Hymlenis572 said:


> I’d say the same, first exposure to “candy gore” was 2016-2017 amino, and while I do think its a touch off how its gore with bright colors, unless theres some big scandal with it, it seems harmless enough.


Same. I give candy gore some leeway because even though it's weird as fuck it's _clearly_ stylized and it doesn't usually seem to have the same focus on fear, pain, suffering and death (and rape) as "standard" sexualized gore has. The characters are usually alive, conscious, and... enjoying themselves. Somehow. So it works more as a weird-ass edgy _aesthetic_ than anything else, even if some people do jack off to it.

No idea what the overlap between the usual goremonglers and the candygore degenerates is, though. My guess is that it's not that broad, since the tones (both in terms of color and mood) are so completely different between the two.


----------



## NadahFingah (Jan 24, 2021)

Not sure this was worth archiving, but it looks like last month old school cow Immelmann stopped taking estrogen and is now a DID LARPer.


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2021)

NoFeline said:


> View attachment 1867510
> It's trendy deviantart shit, never seen it used as fetish material. I can see it being in this instance possibly _Baby's First Soft Vore_ but generally it has nothing to do with anything except kids and furries being edgy in a way that won't get them cancelled.


This, definitely. I've seen real gore fans laugh at candy gore stuff because of it's 'unrealistic' nature with the bright colours and the characters actually not being in pain or anything. It's just an aesthetic.


----------



## fartinloudbarfinproud (Jan 24, 2021)

I'm pretty sure the tweet about meat cross-sections being a dogwhistle for necrophilia is parodying the tweets talking about paw print tattoos and knotted dicks.


----------



## palmtreesalad (Jan 24, 2021)

fartinloudbarfinproud said:


> I'm pretty sure the tweet about meat cross-sections being a dogwhistle for necrophilia is parodying the tweets talking about paw print tattoos and knotted dicks.



In that case, could they be referencing the recent DottiPink call outs? I'm willing to bet they're doing this to defend zoos and it makes sense finding out they probably are one themselves. Anyways, people are saying Dotti has the paw print tattoos which is why I brought it up. Not only that, but a friend pointed out that furries are pulling information about her from here. She's been mentioned on here before.








The beastforum account find came from here. But this account was created in 2005 so I doubt it's actually her. She's only 25 I believe.




Spoiler: Censored Zoo Shit


----------



## omori (Jan 24, 2021)

Late to the topic but I’m fairly certain than showcasing flesh and blood colors in a ref sheet, especially when they’re some alien color is mostly an aesthetic thing, mainly to highlight that the character is some flavor of exotic or unnatural. Weird flesh and blood colors do happen with irl animals though: see ayam cemani chickens and lobsters.


----------



## Big Bang (Jan 24, 2021)

So. Hypocrites finding problems where they may not even exist. Sounds like your average online idiot.


----------



## Noebel (Jan 24, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> So. Hypocrites finding problems where they may not even exist. Sounds like your average online idiot.


People say intentionally controversial stuff all the time. I sometimes think, that people say overexaggerated stuff to increase the chance of people interracting with them. Agreement and agreement markers(likes, reposts, etc.) are quite pleasant. Disagreement may be perceved differently by different individuals, but that's still better than nothing. Nobody likes to feel like speaking into the void. Some may even develop a psycological addiction to internet validation, espechialy at risk are those, who don't have positive social interactions in real life. 
Alternatively, there are indeed idiots, who proudly hold their beliefs, and feel like they're right in all instances.


----------



## NoFeline (Jan 24, 2021)

palmtreesalad said:


> But this account was created in 2005 so I doubt it's actually her. She's only 25 I believe


So furries are trying to say Dottie was ten years old posting her dogfucking experiences on BeastForum...my head is spinning.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 24, 2021)

NoFeline said:


> So furries are trying to say Dottie was ten years old posting her dogfucking experiences on BeastForum...my head is spinning.


Maybe the real Dottie were the dogs they fucked along the way.

... ahem.

This whole effort against her is interesting, though. I wonder what's caused it. Of all the dogfuckers in the fandom, why her specifically? Is it because she's got some presence outside of the fandom and the sour grapes want to take her down a peg?


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jan 24, 2021)

Noebel said:


> People say intentionally controversial stuff all the time. I sometimes think, that people say overexaggerated stuff to increase the chance of people interracting with them. Agreement and agreement markers(likes, reposts, etc.) are quite pleasant. Disagreement may be perceved differently by different individuals, but that's still better than nothing. Nobody likes to feel like speaking into the void. Some may even develop a psycological addiction to internet validation, espechialy at risk are those, who don't have positive social interactions in real life.
> Alternatively, there are indeed idiots, who proudly hold their beliefs, and feel like they're right in all instances.


...that is an overgeneralisaton, fro my perspective. I actually feel better 'writing into a void' than getting a negative reaction, whic hurts. At least 'writing into a void', even online, gives me a feeling of safety that I would not get hurt.


----------



## emo fag (Jan 24, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Maybe the real Dottie were the dogs they fucked along the way.
> 
> ... ahem.
> 
> This whole effort against her is interesting, though. I wonder what's caused it. Of all the dogfuckers in the fandom, why her specifically? Is it because she's got some presence outside of the fandom and the sour grapes want to take her down a peg?


The majority of furries are hypocritical, egotistic retards who dogpile (hehe) onto whatever or whoever is deemed "problematic" in order to boost their public image.  I wouldn't be surprised if the crusade against her is being led by some butthurt ex-friend or something. This chick will serve as a scapegoat until she eventually fades from the public spotlight and they find another degenerate to cyberbully.


----------



## palmtreesalad (Jan 25, 2021)

NoFeline said:


> So furries are trying to say Dottie was ten years old posting her dogfucking experiences on BeastForum...my head is spinning.



Well, someone on here actually mentioned the account belonged to her on the zoosadism thread. They probably didn't even read shit before posting it on their twitter beware. It's also funny that they think this site is awful yet use it to dig up dirt on people.


----------



## Strayserval (Jan 25, 2021)

palmtreesalad said:


> Well, someone on here actually mentioned the account belonged to her on the zoosadism thread. They probably didn't even read shit before posting it on their twitter beware. It's also funny that they think this site is awful yet use it to dig up dirt on people.


i see that a lot as well lol people for some reason don't want to accept that maybe a site based on archiving and providing information is useful because of racism or something


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jan 25, 2021)

DamageJoy said:


> Remember when internet users were disgusted by normal Anthro art? Funny times.


2005: A drawing of krystal fox  from the latest starfox games in a mildly sexy pose? Good lord that's disgusting! get it away from me!

Ten years later and suddenly that drawing is probably the most normal thing ever drawn featuring Krystal Fox.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 25, 2021)

Let this be a reminder, if you're going to use something to hide your face, at least don't post a photo of yourself when asking for troubleshooting help....














						Steam Community :: Funrir Woulfe
					

Just your typical uber huge loveable wolf online or something WoulfePack < Live Streaming Every Sunday Morning Here




					steamcommunity.com


----------



## Toolbox (Jan 25, 2021)

Thistle said:


> Let this be a reminder, if you're going to use something to hide your face, at least don't post a photo of yourself when asking for troubleshooting help....
> 
> View attachment 1872386
> 
> ...


What's the context of this? Furfag gets upset that some shitty clone of Facerig isn't functioning properly?


----------



## Thistle (Jan 26, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> What's the context of this? Furfag gets upset that some shitty clone of Facerig isn't functioning properly?


More like, upset that the replacement of Facerig (animaze is from the same developers) isn't outputting on his old ass build of OBS, instead of making the effort to use newer builds.


----------



## Toolbox (Jan 26, 2021)

Thistle said:


> More like, upset that the replacement of Facerig (animaze is from the same developers) isn't outputting on his old ass build of OBS, instead of making the effort to use newer builds.


What was even the point of making a seperate version of facerig? Wasn't the software basically completed and open for additional content creation already?


----------



## Thistle (Jan 26, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> What was even the point of making a seperate version of facerig? Wasn't the software basically completed and open for additional content creation already?


They wanted to cash in on the SaaS and micro transaction fad for recurring income.

Though, they enticed it with a more complex facial tracking model.


----------



## Toolbox (Jan 26, 2021)

Thistle said:


> They wanted to cash in on the SaaS and micro transaction fad for recurring income.


If I could guess I would say that they were probably a sinking ship, since once you buy facerig there really isn't any reason to purchase any more content from them. Setting up a shitty online marketplace makes more sense from a business standpoint, but I don't see people running out to buy 3d puppets enmasse to slap over their webcam, at least not steadily, especially since Apple got way more attention for basically slapping their tech into the Iphone.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 26, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> If I could guess I would say that they were probably a sinking ship, since once you buy facerig there really isn't any reason to purchase any more content from them. Setting up a shitty online marketplace makes more sense from a business standpoint, but I don't see people running out to buy 3d puppets enmasse to slap over their webcam, at least not steadily, especially since Apple got way more attention for basically slapping their tech into the Iphone.


Yeah, and the only real heavy users are going to be mostly streamers, furries and weebs. And the latter might not even need or just facerig, if they have VR tracking and a custom player model to use in VRChat to do anything that doesn't require being out of that environment


----------



## peanus weenus (Jan 27, 2021)

So appearantly they canned a 7 years in the making mod for Fallout because one of the devs drew cub porn.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 27, 2021)

peanus weenus said:


> So appearantly they canned a 7 years in the making mod for Fallout because one of the devs drew cub porn.
> 
> View attachment 1875949


Wait, it's not like furry artists make it any secret that they draw shit like that. Did it take them that long to find it out, or did it just take someone else that long to draw attention to it?


----------



## peanus weenus (Jan 27, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Wait, it's not like furry artists make it any secret that they draw shit like that. Did it take them that long to find it out, or did it just take someone else that long to draw attention to it?


The story is developing but for what I know is the mod itself was full of weird fetishy shit, people started complaining about it then probably someone looked up the devs and found the dev's drawing, cue to your usual Discord tranny drama and ultimately they pulled the mod from Nexus with other devs apologizing. The VVN's Tyler was going to interview them in few hours and despite that they're still carrying on, this gonna be fun.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 27, 2021)

peanus weenus said:


> The story is developing but for what I know is the mod itself was full of weird fetishy shit, people started complaining about it then probably someone looked up the devs and found the dev's drawing, cue to your usual Discord tranny drama and ultimately they pulled the mod from Nexus with other devs apologizing. The VVN's Tyler was going to interview them in few hours and despite that they're still carrying on, this gonna be fun.


Yeah, I went looking around since the name of the mod wasn't listed anywhere. What sort of fetishy stuff did they have in there?

Also, here's an embed for the stream itself, it should be starting soon, and the chat is already _lively_.


----------



## Vault (Jan 27, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Wait, it's not like furry artists make it any secret that they draw shit like that. Did it take them that long to find it out, or did it just take someone else that long to draw attention to it?


Surprised it took them long to find it if that was the case. Dude has an inkbunny with mlp foalcon on it under the same Zutheskunk name.
Found this fucking legend for the Freakshow topic tho


Spoiler


----------



## ScatmansWorld (Jan 27, 2021)

Vault said:


> Surprised it took them long to find it if that was the case. Dude has an inkbunny with mlp foalcon on it under the same Zutheskunk name.
> Found this fucking legend for the Freakshow topic tho
> 
> 
> ...


Semi crosspost from Personal Army thread but have some more freak filth.


Spoiler: Cub/Foal NSFL







View attachment 159170.png
(Doesn't embed properly)
View attachment 762616.png
(Ditto)


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 27, 2021)

ScatmansWorld said:


> Semi crosspost from Personal Army thread but have some more freak filth.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cub/Foal NSFL
> ...


Why, thank you. I thought the level of disgust I'm feeling after looking at those was reserved only to pictures featuring gore, scat or other "usual" furry grotesquery. These are truly new heights of "FUCKING HELL, WHY?!" for me.

It's fine, though. It's Wednesday. I can hit the tequila already.


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Jan 28, 2021)

Twitter artist Mura_chee/Miilk_chan/Spacie_chan has been exposed as being underaged, after recently wiping out their NSFW Twitter account. No archive currently exists of it that I am aware of. They also have just now set their remaining SFW Twitter to protected before I could get an archive.
They were mostly known for drawing porn and Ecchi of Hornet from Hollow Knight.



Spoiler: NSFW








Now the Juicy bit, 27-year-old Twitter artist Azura_Inalis reportedly requested nudes from them multiple times and then continued to associate with them after finding out they were a minor.


Azura's response so far has been to name the person who outed him, going by _kirimii_, publically, then immediately backpedal and issue a non-apology.


			https://twitter.com/Azura_Inalis/status/1354943161798250497
		



			https://archive.vn/wip/ZwAEl
		




			https://twitter.com/Azura_Inalis/status/1354947827902816258
		



			https://archive.vn/wip/xaIBN
		




			https://twitter.com/Azura_Inalis/status/1354959578966810642
		



			https://archive.vn/wip/eP1hi
		




			https://twitter.com/Azura_Inalis/status/1354963108901519371
		



			https://archive.vn/wip/ZBxvM
		




			https://twitter.com/Azura_Inalis/status/1354964278596386816
		



			https://archive.vn/wip/qGYkI
		



Callout Thread: https://twitter.com/DamianVertigo/status/1354919838448279553


			https://archive.vn/wip/ZwAEl
		

Google Drive Mirror: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1EagG8xVDxgQLVs86bkBZtitGp0DkcK0qBeLRnyOVYiI/edit


			https://archive.vn/wip/RVeu8
		

Azura's Twitter: https://twitter.com/Azura_Inalis


			https://archive.vn/wip/IvvVN
		

Spacie's Twitter : https://twitter.com/spaciechan


			https://archive.vn/wip/uEbIq
		


At the last second before posting I found this:
Mura made a backup account and has been talking about what happened.


			https://twitter.com/MurasakiChee
		



			https://archive.vn/wip/7lnsC
		



			https://twitter.com/MurasakiChee/status/1354948909500661762
		



			https://archive.vn/wip/EhkWP
		



There's likely to be more after I post but I can't really keep up with this all night.

Basically, a shit show all-around.
Also, some of these archives might be dead by the time they complete.


----------



## Robin Yad (Jan 30, 2021)

Apparently Jibba Foxcoon is dead.

He's the one who was HIV-pos and was allegedly screwing his way around Anthrocon without making his partners aware of his status.

Obituary: https://www.trinitymemorialfuneralhomes.com/obituary/jason-smith


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 30, 2021)

The Vicar said:


> Apparently Jibba Foxcoon is dead.
> 
> He's the one who was HIV-pos and was allegedly screwing his way around Anthrocon without making his partners aware of his status.
> 
> Obituary: https://www.trinitymemorialfuneralhomes.com/obituary/jason-smith


Meanwhile, in the replies...





Did they not know, or just not believe the allegations?

And I got one for the family: a blurry phone selfie? Really? That's the best picture of the guy you people had for his goddamn obituary? I know you're grieving but come on!


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 30, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Meanwhile, in the replies...
> 
> View attachment 1882627
> 
> ...


I'd go with "not knowing", the allegations and his pozzing negholes was in the mid aughties and early 2010s, a lot of furries are in the younger early to mid 20s bracket. I believe the information was also really only spread through places like Lulz at the time too.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jan 30, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> I'd go with "not knowing", the allegations and his pozzing negholes was in the mid aughties and early 2010s, a lot of furries are in the younger early to mid 20s bracket. I believe the information was also really only spread through places like Lulz at the time too.


to add to this:

Unless the event was particularly infamous (IE Tumbles the Stairdragon) then the fandom isn't going fully care/remember old events or controversies if there's little to no documentation on said events/controversies that come from the early 2010's since a lot of the fandom these days seems like they found the fandom in the past five years.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Jan 30, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Meanwhile, in the replies...
> 
> View attachment 1882627
> 
> ...


Wow, the subpar ratio on that tweet from Uncle Kage is pretty sad.  Not only for the fact that Jibba was a POC in the fandom and should have a long line of furries wanting to eat the corn out of his asshole.   And Uncle Kage sure has had a fall from grace with a year of no events and contributing nothing else to the fandom.


----------



## Orc Girls Make Due (Jan 31, 2021)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> Wow, the subpar ratio on that tweet from Uncle Kage is pretty sad.  Not only for the fact that Jibba was a POC in the fandom and should have a long line of furries wanting to eat the corn out of his asshole.   And Uncle Kage sure has had a fall from grace with a year of no events and contributing nothing else to the fandom.


As it were the young eat the old in this fandom. To top it off, unless you're super impactful you'll go away in no time. This isn't shocking.


----------



## Local Coyote (Jan 31, 2021)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> Wow, the subpar ratio on that tweet from Uncle Kage is pretty sad.  Not only for the fact that Jibba was a POC in the fandom and should have a long line of furries wanting to eat the corn out of his asshole.   And Uncle Kage sure has had a fall from grace with a year of no events and contributing nothing else to the fandom.


He was the guy who drinks and tells stories at cons. That's it. That's his full furry existence. Now he just does streams and virtual cons and drinks.

The guy has impressive credentials and is clearly smart judging by his past contributions to biochemistry. It's just pathetic to see an accomplished man spend his time indulging his (most likely) functioning alcoholism and hanging with losers on the internet.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Jan 31, 2021)

Local Coyote said:


> He was the guy who drinks and tells stories at cons. That's it. That's his full furry existence. Now he just does streams and virtual cons and drinks.
> 
> The guy has impressive credentials and is clearly smart judging by his past contributions to biochemistry. It's just pathetic to see an accomplished man spend his time indulging his (most likely) functioning alcoholism and hanging with losers on the internet.


That's one thing I've noticed about these old furs that are fixtures in the fandom.  They all have seemingly impressive backstories, are thought of as "smart", yet can't seem to function outside of their furry bubbles.  Like, I hear about Kage being all this, but that's as far as it goes.  Same with other older furs that have "good past careers" but no one can really describe anything about it.

Then I realized something.  For one reason or another, they're incapable of networking in the normal world.  What normie is inviting Kage over for dinner with their family and kids?  Some amazing biochemist has enough time to run conventions, become a fixture in a completely separate fandom?  The fact that these people can bounce from state to state, job to job, yet never "leave people behind" makes me think outside of furry, they really aren't that big.


----------



## Jangarango (Jan 31, 2021)

So tonight a well known member of the otherkin community (and proud zoo) got outed as an actual dogfucker (edit: I made the post here), and as I fell down this disgusting rabbit hole, I discovered an account that advocates for “ethical zoosadism.”

God I wish I were joking.


			https://twitter.com/manbicker/status/1355251939164958723?s=21
		

(Archive)

I’d post it directly to the zoosadism thread but I don’t have the stomach to visit it anymore, sorry.

I can post some deets about the first thing if I should but I think it probably belongs in the otherkin thread more than it does here, so I just wanted to touch on it in here only.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 31, 2021)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> Wow, the subpar ratio on that tweet from Uncle Kage is pretty sad.  Not only for the fact that Jibba was a POC in the fandom and should have a long line of furries wanting to eat the corn out of his asshole.   And Uncle Kage sure has had a fall from grace with a year of no events and contributing nothing else to the fandom.


I get the impression Kage wants out.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 31, 2021)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> That's one thing I've noticed about these old furs that are fixtures in the fandom.  They all have seemingly impressive backstories, are thought of as "smart", yet can't seem to function outside of their furry bubbles.  Like, I hear about Kage being all this, but that's as far as it goes.  Same with other older furs that have "good past careers" but no one can really describe anything about it.
> 
> Then I realized something.  For one reason or another, they're incapable of networking in the normal world.  What normie is inviting Kage over for dinner with their family and kids?  Some amazing biochemist has enough time to run conventions, become a fixture in a completely separate fandom?  The fact that these people can bounce from state to state, job to job, yet never "leave people behind" makes me think outside of furry, they really aren't that big.


I think you're close to the mark for most furries of his ilk, although in Kage's case you're not quite there yet. Kage is clearly a congenial guy who can keep a room or a table entertained. I'm sure he went out for beers whisky with his work colleagues on multiple occasions, and no one had anything but nice things to say about him afterwards. But among his peers he's just that: a congenial middle-aged dude and a competent biochemist that his 10 or so close colleagues value having around. It's not bad at all.

But among furries he's a figure of authority and someone _thousands_ of sweaty clout-chasing furries know. He can have all the twink ass he wants, and he can make a fool of himself in ways that his normie colleagues would not approve, but that furries lap up. It's the perfect way for him to get the attention he craves. His problem is that the coof completely _fucked_ his relevance (and closed the tap on his twink ass supply).



Jangarango said:


> So tonight a well known member of the otherkin community (and proud zoo) got outed as an actual dogfucker (edit: I made the post here), and as I fell down this disgusting rabbit hole, I discovered an account that advocates for “ethical zoosadism.”
> 
> God I wish I were joking.
> 
> ...


"Ethical zoosadism", eh? What's next, "consenting rape"? Wait, no. I think the troons already came up with that one.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jan 31, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> "Ethical zoosadism", eh? What's next, "consenting rape"? Wait, no. I think the troons already came up with that one.





D4C said:


> "I still enjoy consensual non-con from time to time,"
> Ain't that an Oxymoron there?


----------



## Oekaki Hellion (Jan 31, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> I'd go with "not knowing", the allegations and his pozzing negholes was in the mid aughties and early 2010s, a lot of furries are in the younger early to mid 20s bracket. I believe the information was also really only spread through places like Lulz at the time too.


The damage control and silencing campaign was pretty effective, Kage threatened anyone who spoke out with blanket bans from his con which is apparently a huge deal versus spreading HIV, Also they tried to change the story that he didn't know he had HIV even though he had a dating profile listing his HIV status for over a year. I followed this drama when it was going down and a few years after and there were rumors of legal threats and banning from events for even talking about it. Some of the most hilariously bad drama.


----------



## Kronk _ (Jan 31, 2021)

@The Ultimate Ramotith 

CNC makes sense, its a roleplay for people who like being ultra submissive and want to feel truly powerless without the mental scarring of actual rape.

"Ethical Zoosadism" makes no sense at all, there is nothing good about it.


----------



## billydero (Jan 31, 2021)

Oekaki Hellion said:


> The damage control and silencing campaign was pretty effective, Kage threatened anyone who spoke out with blanket bans from his con which is apparently a huge deal versus spreading HIV, Also they tried to change the story that he didn't know he had HIV even though he had a dating profile listing his HIV status for over a year. I followed this drama when it was going down and a few years after and there were rumors of legal threats and banning from events for even talking about it. Some of the most hilariously bad drama.


So there is evidence out there that people knew that Jibba was HIV positive, and spreading it around, and that Kage was making threats to shut people up? If you have any of that, I'd like to see it... it's something I've long suspected about the fandom and Anthrocon's board in particular.

On another note - some low key sperging and drama is going on in the ever-popular Jim Groat's FA journal. He laments about how furry art is now extreme fetish, and what happened to 'regular' furry art? (Translation: Jim knows he's going extinct as a furry artist and is mad about it).

The journal's here at https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/9754286 and I did get a few chuckles out of it, as it satisfies my schadenfreude. Some highlights:

- Horror stories about furry artist Steve Martin
- Arguments about if hyper porn artist Doug Winger was really into hyper, or if it was 'all just a joke, brah!'
- Grimdark artist Roz Gibson telling us what we all know already: furry art is worthless and has no resale value:



- Groat telling people to NOT try and muscle in on his Furrymuck online yiff relationships:



- And Kittfur telling the world that despite him referring to her as 'his dear vixen' and himself as 'her hoss', dammit, Jim Groat is NOT her boyfriend! And she told him to knock off the porn of their characters too:



Hm, it's almost as if being in the furry fandom's more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 31, 2021)

billydero said:


> So there is evidence out there that people knew that Jibba was HIV positive, and spreading it around, and that Kage was making threats to shut people up? If you have any of that, I'd like to see it... it's something I've long suspected about the fandom and Anthrocon's board in particular.


I wish I had saved the pages back in the day (this was long before "archive fucking everything" was a thing), but this wouldn't be the first, second, or even third time shit like that got covered up on pain of banishment from conventions.

Before social media as we know it became really popular and people started living their entire lives on twitter, going to a convention was about the only way a lot of furries got any sense of community. Being excluded from _the_ biggest con was paramount to exile to a lot of these oversocialized morons. Same with being banned from certain websites like FA. Kage and Neer have done a lot to cover shit up. Neer because he's a cronyist asshole, Kage because he didn't want anyone tarnishing the "clean" look he wanted to push out there for furries.


----------



## Tokotokomon (Jan 31, 2021)

Tokotokomon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't realize that the window frame to edit posts was so short, so I'm adding archives to these images here:
Image 1 archive
Image 2 archive
Image 3 archive
Image 4 archive
Image 5 archive


----------



## Oekaki Hellion (Jan 31, 2021)

Yeah Dramatica had an article up about him. All of the pictures are down now. Used to be easily cross referenceable to the gay dating sites he was on. As well someone used to have a livejournal/blog set up railing about how a bunch of them had been given booze at room parties then fucked by him when he knew he was HIV positive and had listed himself as such on barebacking websites months prior to Anthrocon.  This was years ago though.


----------



## wunhunglo (Feb 1, 2021)

Oekaki Hellion said:


> Yeah Dramatica had an article up about him. All of the pictures are down now. Used to be easily cross referenceable to the gay dating sites he was on. As well someone used to have a livejournal/blog set up railing about how a bunch of them had been given booze at room parties then fucked by him when he knew he was HIV positive and had listed himself as such on barebacking websites months prior to Anthrocon.  This was years ago though.


Spergs turn pozzed into a lazy insult. Do you think society could improve somewhat, have pronouns, vote left of hitler? Pozzed. It's fucking stupid.

A few years ago, spergs drew up a chart of HIV bug spreading furries that spread around on chans. Ricotiger was one, the infamous zoosadist Sephius was another. It was a crock of shit.

The same spergs would rail against cons that had STD testing. It's as if they want anyone who tells these stories to be known as full of shit. Real shit about Sephius came out and had to get sorted from the sperg shit. 

If there was actual bug spreading by Jibba who caught it?


----------



## Mikoyan (Feb 1, 2021)

Oekaki Hellion said:


> Yeah Dramatica had an article up about him. All of the pictures are down now. Used to be easily cross referenceable to the gay dating sites he was on. As well someone used to have a livejournal/blog set up railing about how a bunch of them had been given booze at room parties then fucked by him when he knew he was HIV positive and had listed himself as such on barebacking websites months prior to Anthrocon.  This was years ago though.


I forget the name, but I do remember the initial leak was on LJ back when. This was covered on Viv back in the day.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Feb 1, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> "Ethical zoosadism", eh? What's next, "consenting rape"? Wait, no. I think the troons already came up with that one.


If you believe the Tim Win thread, ethical zoosadism is when you go after puppies instead of adult dogs because they haven’t spent their life loving and trusting humans.  When you’re torturing a helpless animal to death for sexual gratification it’s important that the animal doesn’t feel betrayed or anything; that would be unethical.


----------



## HEXbox Carousel (Feb 1, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> If you believe the Tim Win thread, ethical zoosadism is when you go after puppies instead of adult dogs because they haven’t spent their life loving and trusting humans.  When you’re torturing a helpless animal to death for sexual gratification it’s important that the animal doesn’t feel betrayed or anything; that would be unethical.


i need to believe that you're joking but i know you aren't.
fucking hell.


----------



## Rat Lord (Feb 2, 2021)

2/1/21 - New Ownership, Updated Logo, & More -- Fender's Journal
					

It’s 2021 and change is in the air!. . We’re happy to announce that Fur Affinity is independent once again! Effective today, the site is ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				








You know, I got a little excited reading "New Ownership" thinking Dragoneer finally fucked off but no. He just dumped IMVU (or they dumped him) to take sole ownership again.

EDIT: been made aware this is already posted in his own thread. I'll just leave it here for anyone who doesn't lurk Neer's thread.


----------



## Thistle (Feb 2, 2021)

Rat Lord said:


> 2/1/21 - New Ownership, Updated Logo, & More -- Fender's Journal
> 
> 
> It’s 2021 and change is in the air!. . We’re happy to announce that Fur Affinity is independent once again! Effective today, the site is ...
> ...





*EW I STEPPED IN PISS.*

As part of their toss the shitball, they got a new logo which is objectively worse than the last... though much more representitive of the piss n' shit fetish fags on the site.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 2, 2021)

That's going to get them sued by Nickelodeon...

Hopefully.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 2, 2021)

The Journal itself is the worst part:


> COC 2.8 - Do not promote ideologies harmful to public safety.
> Examples include: Covid misinformation, anti-vaccination, QAnon.


Th is not actually the firs time FurAffinity did this:


> *Section 2.7 Do Not Identify With or Promote Real Hate, Terrorist Organizations, Mass Murderers, Serial Killers and Their Ideologies*
> A hate group is one that advocates and practices hatred, hostility, or violence towards members of a designated sector of society (e.g. Nazism, ISIS, KKK) that are reflected in the real world. Users who identify with or promote real hate or terrorist organizations and their ideologies may be permanently banned from Fur Affinity without warning.





			https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/9468101/
		



			https://archive.fo/iPL4m
		


Then there is FurAffinity wi the invasion at Capitol Hill.


			https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/9737683/
		



			https://archive.fo/HaETn


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 2, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> The Journal itself is the worst part:
> 
> Th is not actually the firs time FurAffinity did this:
> 
> ...


The really fun part is that you could very well get people banned for "COVID misinformation" simply by pointing at journals they wrote in early 2020. A lot of shit that was factual back then isn't anymore.


----------



## Thistle (Feb 2, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> The Journal itself is the worst part:
> 
> Th is not actually the firs time FurAffinity did this:
> 
> ...


the irony with 2.7 is that it was made up in part to eject "altfurry", yet became the start of something more when hate symbology became taboo there.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 2, 2021)

Thistle said:


> the irony with 2.7 is that it was made up in part to eject "altfurry", yet became the start of something more when hate symbology became taboo there.


The bigger irony: _any_ ar that involves Nazis, including *anti-Nazi* art, is getting banned.
Related, someone who makes World War II parody art got some submissions cancelled.


----------



## NoFeline (Feb 2, 2021)

I have to wonder, if a conspiracy turned out to be true, would they unban the people they banned for posting about it?


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 2, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> The Journal itself is the worst part:





> COC 2.8 - Do not promote ideologies harmful to public safety.


So furfaggotry is banned there, apparently, since furfaggotry is harmful to public safety, deliberately spreads AIDS, pedophilia, zoosadism, etc.


----------



## Kronk _ (Feb 2, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> So furfaggotry is banned there, apparently, since furfaggotry is harmful to public safety, deliberately spreads AIDS, pedophilia, zoosadism, etc.



Bold of you to assume the FA staff would follow this to a T.

Deadass sure theyre all in bed with dog fuckers, if not with the dog itself.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Feb 2, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> The bigger irony: _any_ ar that involves Nazis, including *anti-Nazi* art, is getting banned.
> Related, someone who makes World War II parody art got some submissions cancelled.


I seem to remember that causing a lot of sperging with the really militant "antifa" furs and causing a small migration from FA because they were upset they couldn't post swastikas getting punched or art of their horrible characters beating up Hitler.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 2, 2021)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> I seem to remember that causing a lot of sperging with the really militant "antifa" furs and causing a small migration from FA because they were upset they couldn't post swastikas getting punched or art of their horrible characters beating up Hitler.


Where did they go, then?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 2, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Where did they go, then?


Twitter, I'm guessing. Plenty of furfags with BLM/ANTIFA tags in their handles there.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Feb 2, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Where did they go, then?


@Corn Flakes is right, they went to Twitter.  Most put up whiny journals about how FA was catering to Nazis by not allowing them to post Nazi symbols, but almost all included "I'm not totally leaving here [because of all the porn I like], but I'm not posting anymore"


----------



## Thistle (Feb 2, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> So furfaggotry is banned there, apparently, since furfaggotry is harmful to public safety, deliberately spreads AIDS, pedophilia, zoosadism, etc.


Oh no, those get to stay. including the pedozoo rape torture porn.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 2, 2021)

Kronk _ said:


> Bold of you to assume the FA staff would follow this to a T.
> 
> Deadass sure theyre all in bed with dog fuckers, if not with the dog itself.


I think zooshit is the space on the bingo card people like Neer and Zaush haven't filled yet (they had Chase for that in the past)


----------



## teriyakiburns (Feb 2, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Twitter, I'm guessing. Plenty of furfags with BLM/ANTIFA tags in their handles there.


A lot of tumblr refugees went to twitter after the purge there, but I've never been able to understand _why_. It's probably the single worst platform for discoverability, sharing art, or anything other than spamming the latest retarded hot takes about the bad orange man. Some of my favourite artists moved there and almost immediately replaced making art with spastic political drivel. Artists (and I'm using this term _incredibly_ loosly) who transition to twitter will stop being artists 9 times out of 10.


----------



## Kronk _ (Feb 2, 2021)

teriyakiburns said:


> A lot of tumblr refugees went to twitter after the purge there, but I've never been able to understand _why_. It's probably the single worst platform for discoverability, sharing art, or anything other than spamming the latest retarded hot takes about the bad orange man. Some of my favourite artists moved there and almost immediately replaced making art with spastic political drivel. Artists (and I'm using this term _incredibly_ loosly) who transition to twitter will stop being artists 9 times out of 10.



Tumblr was also political, worse in fact, you just didnt get shared enough with text shite.

Twitter on the other hand, is much easier to get shared because you can get screencapped then uploaded on other sites cuz it got seeing as "memes".

You mix those together and thats why we suddenly say a massive retarded influx of hot takes just to be the next  flavour of the month tweet and enjoy your internet "fame"


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 2, 2021)

Kronk _ said:


> Tumblr was also political, worse in fact, you just didnt get shared enough with text shite.
> 
> Twitter on the other hand, is much easier to get shared because you can get screencapped then uploaded on other sites cuz it got seeing as "memes".
> 
> You mix those together and thats why we suddenly say a massive retarded influx of hot takes just to be the next  flavour of the month tweet and enjoy your internet "fame"


Pretty sure most of these idiots are just trying to be the next @dril/Weird Twitter


----------



## Rat Lord (Feb 3, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Twitter, I'm guessing. Plenty of furfags with BLM/ANTIFA tags in their handles there.


Twitter and FLO. Mostly Twitter but a good chunk have settled in FLO and have taken full control over it. The once promising site is now dead af lmao


----------



## Andy Bandy Man (Feb 3, 2021)

Ya know furries had their chance in the pandemic to convert ppl to their way. 

Being a furry is like the most rona proof you can be, you've got cloth cover-thing , people naturally wish to be a_ LEAST _ 6 feet from your, it's like the perfect vector control, except for rabies, rabies would run wild. 

Right, but they had this chance, and they simply failed to leverage it


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 3, 2021)

Andy Bandy Man said:


> Being a furry is like the most rona proof you can be, you've got cloth cover-thing , people naturally wish to be a_ LEAST _ 6 feet from your, it's like the perfect vector control, except for rabies, rabies would run wild.


>be a furry
>safe from the rona
>get AIDS instead


----------



## Juan? (Feb 3, 2021)

Rat Lord said:


> Twitter and FLO. Mostly Twitter but a good chunk have settled in FLO and have taken full control over it. The once promising site is now dead af lmao


"Ban all Right-wingers!!!!"
"Why is the site dead? It couldn't have been our overwhelming toxicity!"
most of the people on FLO were those twitter users.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 3, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> >be a furry
> >safe from the rona
> >get AIDS instead


Why stop there? There's AIDS, mono, the clap, chlamidya, crabs, herpes, warts, hepatitis B, HPV, syphilis... the possibilities are endless, and I distinctly remember at least one furfag a few years ago saying he tried to collect those like they were pokemon.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Feb 3, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Why stop there? There's AIDS, mono, the clap, chlamidya, crabs, herpes, warts, hepatitis B, HPV, syphilis... the possibilities are endless, and I distinctly remember at least one furfag a few years ago saying he tried to collect those like they were pokemon.


Gotta catch em all!  ...STD’s!   

chlamydia used drip!   It was super effective!


----------



## Fabelhaft (Feb 3, 2021)

Is it just me or is there an influx of new people in Animal Control?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

Fabelhaft said:


> Is it just me or is there an influx of new people in Animal Control?


Define "people".


----------



## Noebel (Feb 3, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Define "people".


Featherless bipeds.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 3, 2021)

Noebel said:


> Featherless bipeds.


That have nails.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

Noebel said:


> Featherless bipeds.





Corn Flakes said:


> That have nails.


diogenes_plucked_chicken_joke.jpg


----------



## A Grey Cat (Feb 3, 2021)

The most that's changed about the wikipedia article on furries in 10 years and change is the front page image of a non copyrighted anthropomorphic vixen has gone from black and white to colored.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

horrorfan89 said:


> The most that's changed about the wikipedia article on furries in 10 years and change is the front page image of a non copyrighted anthropomorphic vixen has gone from black and white to colored.
> View attachment 1893315


I get stuff on Wikipedia's supposed to be fairly generic but holy damn is that GENERIC.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Feb 3, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> I get stuff on Wikipedia's supposed to be fairly generic but holy damn is that GENERIC.


eh being an update on the post from the mid 2000's before all the diapers, inflation, blm and scat infested the fandom...at least at the levels it has now (none of which the article mentions btw, it still talks about their representation on csi enterouge, 1000 ways to die,  The Drew Carey Show, and friggin sex 2k on mtv like this was 2006 and those shows were still relevant) the best you can say about the image is that it's tame by comparison to modern furry art


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

horrorfan89 said:


> eh being an update on the post from the mid 2000's before all the diapers, inflation, blm and scat infested the fandom...at least at the levels it has now (none of which the article mentions btw, it still talks about their representation on csi enterouge, 1000 ways to die,  The Drew Carey Show, and friggin sex 2k on mtv like this was 2006 and those shows were still relevant) the best you can say about the image is that it's tame by comparison to modern furry art


It's funny because vulpines are officially the Wikipedia-tier generic furry species choice now lmao


----------



## Noebel (Feb 3, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> diogenes_plucked_chicken_joke.jpg





Spoiler: Touche, Mr. Shapiro






Spoiler



*HOWEVER*


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 3, 2021)

Noebel said:


> Spoiler: Touche, Mr. Shapiro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Attachments are broken.


----------



## Noebel (Feb 3, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Attachments are broken.


Now they are not. Thanks, m8.


----------



## Ponchik (Feb 3, 2021)

Fabelhaft said:


> Is it just me or is there an influx of new people in Animal Control?


hell hath no fury like a furry scorned


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 3, 2021)

Noebel said:


> Now they are not. Thanks, m8.


Can you break them again?


----------



## Noebel (Feb 3, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Can you break them again?


No. Endure. And grow strong, while you're at it.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

Noebel said:


> No. Endure. And grow strong, while you're at it.


Those back-moobs though, jesus.


----------



## Noebel (Feb 3, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Those back-moobs though, jesus.


And a literal shit-eating grin. That's te main part.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

Noebel said:


> And a literal shit-eating grin. That's te main part.


"literal shit-eating"

Ominous and rather unsanitary.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 3, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> "literal shit-eating"
> 
> Ominous and rather unsanitary.


You never seen brown nose pup before?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> You never seen brown nose pup before?


If I have I probably drank it out of memory


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 3, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> If I have I probably drank it out of memory


Allow me to give you a reason to crack open the bottle again.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Allow me to give you a reason to crack open the bottle again.
> 
> View attachment 1893705


jfc it's flooding back now where's the goddamn bourbon


----------



## A Grey Cat (Feb 3, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> jfc it's flooding back now where's the goddamn bourbon


bourbon nothing gimmie the MG-42 60


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 3, 2021)

Sounds like it's going to be a wonderful night for tequila, _again_.

Anyway, literal shitposting aside...


Fabelhaft said:


> Is it just me or is there an influx of new people in Animal Control?


Why do you reckon that? I don't follow a lot of threads in AC (most furry lolcows get boring quickly), but most of the people posting in the places I do follow seem to be regulars.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 3, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Allow me to give you a reason to crack open the bottle again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Th is 2Girls1Cup all over again. (To those not in the know, that is a shock vide of _lesbian scat porn_.)
...
...I read that animal dung is a combustible fuel in some countries. Maybe we can tes that on him.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Feb 3, 2021)

Noebel said:


> And a literal shit-eating grin. That's te main part.



I thought the brown color was just an unfortunate design choice by the artist/whoever owns the character, and you were just making a joke about it.  Fuck me for not knowing any better...


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 3, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> ...I read that animal dung is a combustible fuel in some countries. Maybe we can tes that on him.


I spent enough vacations at a farm growing up to know you need to dry it up before it can use it as fuel.

It's faster to just feed him through a woodchipper. Put him in the compost heap where he belongs.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

Cow chips, when dried, are surprisingly good fuel (buffalo chips also, was one of the main ways people headed west kept warm on cold prairie nights - buffalo/oxen dung).  Lot of Middle Eastern nomadic types use camel dung for the same purpose.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Feb 3, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Allow me to give you a reason to crack open the bottle again.
> 
> View attachment 1893705


Why does this guy not have a thread? Are people still trying to figure out whether or not he's actually alive or?


----------



## Kronk _ (Feb 3, 2021)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Why does this guy not have a thread? Are people still trying to figure out whether or not he's actually alive or?



You mean this shit eating fuck does NOT have a thread? I couldve swear he had.

Fucking christ lads, we probably missed on a prime grade A cow


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Why does this guy not have a thread? Are people still trying to figure out whether or not he's actually alive or?


I mean I wouldn't expect a literal coprophage to have a long life expectancy but I imagine that thread turning into a Pamperchu-tier+ horrorshow quick


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 3, 2021)

I thought he'd be too one-note to deserve a thread, to be honest. Fucking weirdos are a dime a dozen when it comes to furries, a coprophiliac trying to be cutesy feels almost quaint unless he's being a massive sperg and arguing with people about it.

(Which I admit I'm not aware of him doing simply because I value my sanity and don't follow that literal shithead.)


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I thought he'd be too one-note to deserve a thread, to be honest. Fucking weirdos are a dime a dozen when it comes to furries, a coprophiliac trying to be cutesy feels almost quaint unless he's being a massive sperg and arguing with people about it.
> 
> (Which I admit I'm not aware of him doing simply because I value my sanity and don't follow that literal shithead.)


It's never just the shit or the incest or the gore or whatever with this fucking fandom, there's always something else there and depending on how you look at it that's either the best or worst part


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 3, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> It's never just the shit or the incest or the gore or whatever with this fucking fandom, there's always something else there and depending on how you look at it that's either the best or worst part


It's furries. The shit, the incest, the gore, the pedophilia, they're all sideshows. What furfag cows are all about is the *drama*.


----------



## ScatmansWorld (Feb 3, 2021)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Why does this guy not have a thread? Are people still trying to figure out whether or not he's actually alive or?


Here’s the thing, I’ve tried to look into this guy but I’m 100% convinced that Twitter was just a big troll account. I could never find the source of their profile pic and I searched the name through every furry site I could and I got nothing.


----------



## Kronk _ (Feb 3, 2021)

ScatmansWorld said:


> Here’s the thing, I’ve tried to look into this guy but I’m 100% convinced that Twitter was just a big troll account. I could never find the source of their profile pic and I searched the name through every furry site I could and I got nothing.



Its not like it doesnt get mentioned either, tons of furfags actually recognize the guy, almost a meme on the level of the cheese grater image.

But yeah, now that you mention it, must be a reason why it never got a thread, even as a one off thread.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 3, 2021)

ScatmansWorld said:


> Here’s the thing, I’ve tried to look into this guy but I’m 100% convinced that Twitter was just a big troll account.


That something like that can even be confused for a legitimate account among furries says some _very_ telling things about the rest of the fandom, doesn't it?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> That something like that can even be confused for a legitimate account among furries says some _very_ telling things about the rest of the fandom, doesn't it?


Poe's Law is some amazing shit, especially when you realize how many legit furry horror stories are basically impossible to top with a parody


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Feb 3, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Th is 2Girls1Cup all over again. (To those not in the know, that is a shock vide of _lesbian scat porn_.)
> ...
> ...I read that animal dung is a combustible fuel in some countries. Maybe we can tes that on him.



Anybody that doesn’t know what 2g1c is is too young to be on the farms.


----------



## Green-Machine (Feb 3, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Allow me to give you a reason to crack open the bottle again.
> 
> View attachment 1893705


I made a mistake eating a strawberry shortcake parfait and coming here. Good Grief


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 3, 2021)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Why does this guy not have a thread? Are people still trying to figure out whether or not he's actually alive or?


He's been inactive for a few years. That's why.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 3, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> He's been inactive for a few years. That's why.


Kind of makes me hope it was a ruse that got boring for him

see, I say that but I know damn well there are plenty of other genuine horrorshows out there


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 4, 2021)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Anybody that doesn’t know what 2g1c is is too young to be on the farms.


You never know... there was a Tumblr pos that did not know that _Happy Tree Friends_ was actually extremely violent and horrifying.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Feb 4, 2021)

If this is legitimate, I 100% hope they lose the case. This is genuinely disgusting but also fucking hilarious. Imagine getting so assblasted about your abusive bs getting exposed that you have to sue random people online, hoping it'll go away. No one taught these retards about the Streisand Effect, now did they?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 4, 2021)

Catch Your Breath said:


> If this is legitimate, I 100% hope they lose the case. This is genuinely disgusting but also fucking hilarious. Imagine getting so assblasted about your abusive bs getting exposed that you have to sue random people online, hoping it'll go away. No one taught these retards about the Streisand Effect, now did they?
> View attachment 1896732


"oh shit I said legally actionable bullshit and am now reaping consequences, ASSKISSERS PLEASE GIB MONIES"


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 4, 2021)

oh wait I'm fucking drunk and misread that lmao fuck my life


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Feb 4, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> "oh shit I said legally actionable bullshit and am now reaping consequences, ASSKISSERS PLEASE GIB MONIES"


A Cease & Desist on the basis of libel is only credible if

The statements are demonstrably false and
If even after they have been proven to be such, the party(s) knowingly spread it
It's all about intent of malice. In this case, neither is applicable. Not only was there plenty of evidence to support the initial statements, but DHC could very well lose based on a technicality. Qutens merely collected alleged victim testimonies and organized it into a document. _She_ wasn't the main contributor.

These allegations are not even new - they just got organized all into one place. DHC's members have been accused dating back years from what I remember.

So yeah. If this is a legit lawsuit, I hope Qutens wins. This is bullshit.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 4, 2021)

Catch Your Breath said:


> A Cease & Desist on the basis of libel is only credible if
> 
> The statements are demonstrably false and
> If even after they have been proven to be such, the party(s) knowingly spread it
> ...


yeah I thought they were quoting someone because holy shit I hate the way Twitter works


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 4, 2021)

Now that I went looking for it, I'm surprised DHC doesn't have a thread, or even just a condensed writeup in the Personal Lolcows thread. I've picked up bits and pieces of misbehavior and possible criminal issues here and there, but I still don'tk now what they've done, exactly.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Feb 4, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Now that I went looking for it, I'm surprised DHC doesn't have a thread, or even just a condensed writeup in the Personal Lolcows thread. I've picked up bits and pieces of misbehavior and possible criminal issues here and there, but I still don'tk now what they've done, exactly.


Well it's funny that you mentioned that since the write-up I alluded to earlier has doubled in size since the original upload date.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 4, 2021)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Well it's funny that you mentioned that since the write-up I alluded to earlier has doubled in size since the original upload date.


That's external, though. It doesn't show up if you search the farms for "donthugcacti", "don't hug cacti" or "dhc".

Or maybe it does and my brain is too fried from work to notice it. It was a long day.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Feb 4, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> That's external, though. It doesn't show up if you search the farms for "donthugcacti", "don't hug cacti" or "dhc".
> 
> Or maybe it does and my brain is too fried from work to notice it.


I could've sworn either myself or someone else posted this here when it first dropped... It's been a hot minute since I've participated in the General thread though


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 4, 2021)

Yeah I remember seeing a lot of shit surrounding that DontHugCacti name in the past but don't think I paid it as much mind as I should have, mostly because the suiters/suitmakers are their own fucking insane clique inside an already-insane fandom


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Feb 4, 2021)

I know I've seen/heard accusations of animal abuse and bestiality, but I don't really have anything to back it up.


----------



## dunbrine47 (Feb 4, 2021)

Has furs up in arms due to cringiness and white people antics.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 4, 2021)

dunbrine47 said:


> Has furs up in arms due to cringiness and white people antics.


Furries in general have no room to scream "CRINGE" at other furries tbh


----------



## Womanhorse (Feb 4, 2021)

Looks like that DHC Lawsuit might be legit (archive)




Even if it's only a threat to sue, they've effectively just blown their own feet off by even posting this. Absolutely looking forward to this backfiring!


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 4, 2021)

Womanhorse said:


> Looks like that DHC Lawsuit might be legit (archive)
> 
> View attachment 1897161
> 
> Even if it's only a threat to sue, they've effectively just blown their own feet off by even posting this. Absolutely looking forward to this backfiring!


It's a pretty common tactic with some assholes to just play lawfare until the other party buckles under the fatigue and I'm guessing DHC chose Qutens because they figured Qutens was an easier target and would make an example


----------



## Pastel (Feb 5, 2021)

God, this is sweet. From what I had read, Lucky had been going around doing true-blue malicious-intent rapings. These weren't no "uhhh we were drunk and didn't verbally say we wanted to fuck uhhh", these were Lucky continually fucking people who explicitly stated they were not having a good time and wanted off the ride. I just hope the victims are backing up all of their proof on genuine ink and paper. This is gonna be good shit.


----------



## 4 gold chains (Feb 5, 2021)

Never thought I'd live to see the day DHC implodes, but here we are


Catch Your Breath said:


> If this is legitimate, I 100% hope they lose the case. This is genuinely disgusting but also fucking hilarious. Imagine getting so assblasted about your abusive bs getting exposed that you have to sue random people online, hoping it'll go away. No one taught these retards about the Streisand Effect, now did they?
> View attachment 1896732


----------



## Crack Face (Feb 5, 2021)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Why does this guy not have a thread? Are people still trying to figure out whether or not he's actually alive or?


Maybe the pinworms caused sepsis and he thankfully fucking died, or build up immunity from eating shit for god knows how much time.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Feb 5, 2021)

Pastel said:


> God, this is sweet. From what I had read, Lucky had been going around doing true-blue malicious-intent rapings. These weren't no "uhhh we were drunk and didn't verbally say we wanted to fuck uhhh", these were Lucky continually fucking people who explicitly stated they were not having a good time and wanted off the ride. I just hope the victims are backing up all of their proof on genuine ink and paper. This is gonna be good shit.


I didn't read any of that in the allegation document but I haven't checked the updates.


----------



## santaclaus (Feb 5, 2021)

Catch Your Breath said:


> A Cease & Desist on the basis of libel is only credible if
> 
> The statements are demonstrably false and
> If even after they have been proven to be such, the party(s) knowingly spread it
> ...


Not to play internet lawyer, but none of what you said means a goddam thing if they can start a case and bury the sued person in paper until they run out of money. It is such an easily abused tactic that it helped put a guy with thousands of lawsuits in the white house.
(what this guy said)


Wasteland Ranger said:


> It's a pretty common tactic with some assholes to just play lawfare until the other party buckles under the fatigue and I'm guessing DHC chose Qutens because they figured Qutens was an easier target and would make an example


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 5, 2021)

santaclaus said:


> Not to play internet lawyer, but none of what you said means a goddam thing if they can start a case and bury the sued person in paper until they run out of money. It is such an easily abused tactic that it helped put a guy with thousands of lawsuits in the white house.
> (what this guy said)


It's a bold strategy, Cotton. Let's see if it pays off for 'em, what with furries crowdfunding even a goddamn hamburger.





The harder they push, the more they'll make Qutens look like a martyr, and the more they Streisand themselves. This should be fun to watch.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Feb 5, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> It's a bold strategy, Cotton. Let's see if it pays off for 'em, what with furries crowdfunding even a goddamn hamburger.
> 
> View attachment 1897703
> 
> The harder they push, the more they'll make Qutens look like a martyr, and the more they Streisand themselves. This should be fun to watch.



At this point, they have to know that their reputation in the fandom is FUBAR.  I wonder if that's why they locked comments on their tweet or if it was at the advice of their legal counsel (then again, I'd think their legal counsel would've advised them not to post about it publicly at all).


----------



## Kronk _ (Feb 5, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> It's a bold strategy, Cotton. Let's see if it pays off for 'em, what with furries crowdfunding even a goddamn hamburger.
> 
> View attachment 1897703
> 
> The harder they push, the more they'll make Qutens look like a martyr, and the more they Streisand themselves. This should be fun to watch.



They will win because you bet your ass furfags will jump with their healthcare savings at the opportunity to "support the cause" then twist it into showing "COMMUNITY GOOD SEE US NO BAD"

I guess it could depend on who could afford the best lawyer that knows to either bypass most documentation bs, or know how to produce most documentation bs.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Feb 5, 2021)

santaclaus said:


> It is such an easily abused tactic that it helped put a guy with thousands of lawsuits in the white house.


What this guy said lol v


Corn Flakes said:


> It's a bold strategy, Cotton. Let's see if it pays off for 'em, what with furries crowdfunding even a goddamn hamburger.


And yeah - no. They're going to buckle from the pressure before this heads to court. Idk WHY they're even doing this since someone told me that business had gone UP after they primarily started using Facebook and Instagram. They're morons.

The time they could be using investing in their company business is now being wasted dragging a PR stunt into the court room.
Brilliant strategy.

TO FURTHER ADD ON TOP OF THAT, EVEN THEIR OWN LAW FIRM SAYS THE SAME THING:






So yeah. I'm pretty confident and stand by what I said. If furries feel like victims are being attacked, they'll throw everything and the kitchen sink at the issue.


----------



## Kronk _ (Feb 5, 2021)

Catch Your Breath said:


> What this guy said lol v
> 
> And yeah - no. They're going to buckle from the pressure before this heads to court. Idk WHY they're even doing this since someone told me that business had gone UP after they primarily started using Facebook and Instagram. They're morons.
> 
> ...



Give to retarded furfags to have no emotional maturity or intelligence to try and do this lmfao


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 5, 2021)

Catch Your Breath said:


> What this guy said lol v
> 
> And yeah - no. They're going to buckle from the pressure before this heads to court. Idk WHY they're even doing this since someone told me that business had gone UP after they primarily started using Facebook and Instagram. They're morons.
> 
> ...


Qutens is going to be the big winner here. Victimhood clout _and_ spare legal money to spend.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Feb 5, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Qutens is going to be the big winner here. Victimhood clout _and_ spare legal money to spend.


She said she's going to donate the remaining the charity but I'm going to hit the big fat X to Doubt. I honestly don't blame anyone who holds onto extra funds provided that they at least used it for its intended purposes. Whatever is left over is free for you to use. I'd personally hold onto the remainder in case DHC tries something again or I have an unexpected bill come up like medical or car-related.
Maybe that's just me though. 

Once you say you're going to use the remaining funds for something else though and don't follow through, you're going to get shit on for it.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 5, 2021)

Catch Your Breath said:


> She said she's going to donate the remaining the charity but I'm going to hit the big fat X to Doubt. I honestly don't blame anyone who holds onto extra funds provided that they at least used it for its intended purposes. Whatever is left over is free for you to use. I'd personally hold onto the remainder in case DHC tries something again or I have an unexpected bill come up like medical or car-related.
> Maybe that's just me though.
> 
> Once you say you're going to use the remaining funds for something else though and don't follow through, you're going to get shit on for it.


I want to be optimistic about this but past observations tell me that even if Qutens fights that off successfully something fucking dumb is going to happen.  Lawfare is messy shit and I guarantee DHC will be a sore loser.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Feb 5, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Lawfare is messy shit and I guarantee DHC will be a sore loser.


That's why the smarter play is to hold the remainder.

What I wanna know is this:
If the company is specifically suing Qutens and loses, can BlondeFoxy or someone else sue her again as an individual or is that Double Jeopardy? I feel like it _has_ to fall under Double Jeopardy but the legal system is genuinely fucky. I could see an argument made that technically this lawsuit is different since the previous case was about Qutens defaming a company. The follow up would accuse her of defaming an individual. 

Idunno though. Someone with a law degree is gonna have to fill in the gap for me.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 5, 2021)

Catch Your Breath said:


> That's why the smarter play is to hold the remainder.
> 
> What I wanna know is this:
> If the company is specifically suing Qutens and loses, can BlondeFoxy or someone else sue her again as an individual or is that Double Jeopardy? I feel like it _has_ to fall under Double Jeopardy but the legal system is genuinely fucky. I could see an argument made that technically this lawsuit is different since the previous case was about Qutens defaming a company. The follow up would accuse her of defaming an individual.
> ...


I don't think things like Double Jeopardy apply to tort law and such.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Feb 5, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> I don't think things like Double Jeopardy apply to tort law and such.


Probably right. Hasn't Null been sued like 5x by Melinda Scott or something?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 5, 2021)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Probably right. Hasn't Null been sued like 5x by Melinda Scott or something?


Among others I'm sure.  Anyone trying to sue someone else over and over runs the risk of getting the "vexatious litigant" label but that doesn't necessarily stop crazies and assholes.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Feb 5, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Among others I'm sure.  Anyone trying to sue someone else over and over runs the risk of getting the "vexatious litigant" label but that doesn't necessarily stop crazies and assholes.


BlondeFoxy definitely strikes me as the type who will not take no for an answer.
This is definitely going to be interesting to watch unfold.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 5, 2021)

Catch Your Breath said:


> BlondeFoxy definitely strikes me as the type who will not take no for an answer.
> This is definitely going to be interesting to watch unfold.


I mean, hey, drama and khan tents.  Get some marshmallows to roast over the trashfire, I guess.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Feb 5, 2021)

Catch Your Breath said:


> BlondeFoxy definitely strikes me as the type who will not take no for an answer.
> This is definitely going to be interesting to watch unfold.



Their reputation in the fandom is fucked regardless of the outcome, so they wouldn't have much to lose.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Feb 5, 2021)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> Their reputation in the fandom is fucked regardless of the outcome, so they wouldn't have much to lose.


Like I said, business was booming when they kept their mouth shut and stayed on Boomerbook & Thotgram. I think they stand to lose significantly if they double down. Should've just shut their mouths, keep their heads down, and kept working.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 5, 2021)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Like I said, business was booming when they kept their mouth shut and stayed on Boomerbook & Thotgram. I think they stand to lose significantly if they double down. Should've just shut their mouths, keep their heads down, and kept working.


"A series of bad decisions that begets more bad decisions" would be a good descriptor for a massive chunk of the fandom


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 5, 2021)

Who knows, maybe this whole spergout will result in a concise enough version of the story that we can turn into an actual thread. Because fuck going through all 90+ pages of degenerate he-said-she-said with fuck-all for receipts of that writeup.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 5, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Who knows, maybe this whole spergout will result in a concise enough version of the story that we can turn into an actual thread. Because fuck going through all 90+ pages of degenerate he-said-she-said with fuck-all for receipts of that writeup.


I'm kind of surprised there isn't a suiter/suitmaker megathread because they're seriously like an especially weird subgroup at times.  Might be some substantial overlap with the convention drama, since one of the biggest reasons suiters drop a thou to look like something from a plushophile's wetdream and a number of people's nightmares is to go show off their conspicuous consumption to as many people as possible at once.


----------



## Kronk _ (Feb 5, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> I'm kind of surprised there isn't a suiter/suitmaker megathread because they're seriously like an especially weird subgroup at times.  Might be some substantial overlap with the convention drama, since one of the biggest reasons suiters drop a thou to look like something from a plushophile's wetdream and a number of people's nightmares is to go show off their conspicuous consumption to as many people as possible at once.



No, it could.

Suitmakers generally have massive infight drama about who makes the best one, or dumb drama because furfags ask for fursuits, they get the measurments, and in the meantime of making and delivering the suit, they get fat, so the suit doesnt fit properly.

Way more common than youd think.

I could provide other local drama but i have no archives or screencaps of it, mostly stories about it, so its useless. Also would powerlevel to an extent.

EDIT cuz forgot:

That being said, whether or not it deserves to be milked on a thread is a different question. Id say no because it wouldnt be any different than the discussion in this thread, as more important ones are about the maker itself and their cow tendencies

Besides, there is one already to clown badly made ones and besides that, i dont see much else you can milk out of them in general. Like ive said, when there is big drama with makers, its generally because the maker is a cow itself.


----------



## Rozzy (Feb 5, 2021)

Fursuits are turning up on Dealers Den with details obscured and the maker omitted.


----------



## Green-Machine (Feb 5, 2021)

Catch Your Breath said:


> If this is legitimate, I 100% hope they lose the case. This is genuinely disgusting but also fucking hilarious. Imagine getting so assblasted about your abusive bs getting exposed that you have to sue random people online, hoping it'll go away. No one taught these retards about the Streisand Effect, now did they?
> View attachment 1896732


discovery should be interesting


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 5, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> Fursuits are turning up on Dealers Den with details obscured and the maker omitted.
> View attachment 1898723View attachment 1898724


Trust furries to take a massive hit on their shag carpet investment just for the sake of virtue signaling. If these idiots kept their suits in storage for just a few months no one would even remember they were done by DHC, or if they did they wouldn't remember what this whole clusterfuck was all about.


----------



## Cool Spot (Feb 5, 2021)

There's something really satisfying about seeing furries drop thousands on a suit of a retarded wall-eyed wolf in ugly colors, only for them to immediately regret purchasing it because the person who made it rapes dogs or something else terrible.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 5, 2021)

Cool Spot said:


> There's something really satisfying about seeing furries drop thousands on a suit of a retarded wall-eyed wolf in ugly colors, only for them to immediately regret purchasing it because the person who made it rapes dogs or something else terrible.


Like they'd regret that.  They're okay with raping puppies to death.  But what if he voted for Trump?


----------



## Cool Spot (Feb 6, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Like they'd regret that.  They're okay with raping puppies to death.  But what if he voted for Trump?


Sex offenders and animal abusers can be excused if they say Orange Man Bad.


----------



## Rozzy (Feb 6, 2021)

dunbrine47 said:


> Has furs up in arms due to cringiness and white people antics.


With more added cringe.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Green-Machine (Feb 6, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> With more added cringe.
> View attachment 1900372


at 1:45 there appears to be a dick flopping around in a faux sheath :S

EDIT Oh nevermind its a strap, Thank God


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Feb 6, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> With more added cringe.
> View attachment 1900372



A couple questions:
1) How the fuck did they get a hold of a Lexus LFA for the video, and
2) How the fuck did they find someone who owns an LFA and was willing to let a bunch of guys in sweaty, probably jizz-stained shag carpets grind all over it?


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 6, 2021)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> A couple questions:
> 1) How the fuck did they get a hold of a Lexus LFA for the video, and
> 2) How the fuck did they find someone who owns an LFA and was willing to let a bunch of guys in sweaty, probably jizz-stained shag carpets grind all over it?


You'd be surprised how many people in the fandom are actual professionals outside of it and fucking loaded. There's a reason they can afford so many dragon anal vore commissions. I've personally known people who are lawyers, accountants, professors, there's a few chemists and molecular biologists who are open about their professions. 

So I wouldn't be surprised if the guy who can afford a $6k cum suit can afford the car.


----------



## Cool Spot (Feb 6, 2021)

Furries are fucking loaded.

Well, the ones who aren't troons typically are.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 6, 2021)

Cool Spot said:


> Furries are fucking loaded.
> 
> Well, the ones who aren't troons typically are.


they'll certainly spend money like they're loaded but they tend to turn small fortunes (either gained via lucrative careers or nouveau-riche inheritance bullshit stuff) into thousands of dollars in debt


----------



## Rozzy (Feb 7, 2021)

Cool Spot said:


> Furries are fucking loaded.
> 
> Well, the ones who aren't troons typically are.


They sure are, that's a lotta money for a fursuit.


----------



## santaclaus (Feb 7, 2021)

Catch Your Breath said:


> What this guy said lol v
> 
> And yeah - no. They're going to buckle from the pressure before this heads to court. Idk WHY they're even doing this since someone told me that business had gone UP after they primarily started using Facebook and Instagram. They're morons.


You think they're going to crowdfund several hundred thousand dollars to defend a defamation suit? Because anyone who doesn't think it can cost several hundred thousand dollars to defend, has no business doing internet lawyer opinions. These depend on motivation, resources, and enough other factors that lawyers for both sides may not predict cost or outcome up to the day of trial. They treat it as a coin flip and a game of chicken.

Shit in one hand and put internet opinions about this in another and see which weighs more. A lot of people who post brave opinions under internet handles will be nowhere to be found when it's time to testify. If they won't it's not admissible and nothing they've said in private has anonymity in discovery.

One thing is for sure. For anyone who would go into a lawsuit based on what the internet thinks, a fool and their money is soon parted.


----------



## Cool Spot (Feb 7, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> They sure are, that's a lotta money for a fursuit.
> View attachment 1902130


$15.6k for a costume of a dog that looks like it's smelled it's own shit. 

Totally reasonable purchase.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 7, 2021)

santaclaus said:


> You think they're going to crowdfund several hundred thousand dollars to defend a defamation suit? Because anyone who doesn't think it can cost several hundred thousand dollars to defend, has no business doing internet lawyer opinions. These depend on motivation, resources, and enough other factors that lawyers for both sides may not predict cost or outcome up to the day of trial. They treat it as a coin flip and a game of chicken.
> 
> Shit in one hand and put internet opinions about this in another and see which weighs more. A lot of people who post brave opinions under internet handles will be nowhere to be found when it's time to testify. If they won't it's not admissible and nothing they've said in private has anonymity in discovery.
> 
> One thing is for sure. For anyone who would go into a lawsuit based on what the internet thinks, a fool and their money is soon parted.


Easy on the autism there, buddy. This isn't a private person trying to take on a large corporation. This is a couple of speds with a now-failing business (which will fail _harder_ as they keep this shit up), trying to silence another sped who has successfully weaponized furry feels. Qutens made 11 12 grand in two days and it looks like she's got a handful of whales backing her as well.





This is all for defending against a Cease & Desist, mind you. AKA, the most basic bitch attempt at cowing someone for cheap without actually having to _commit_ to anything. Against the wrong target, too: Qutens has stated she only shared the link to the document, she didn't write or contribute directly to it. She doesn't need to provide any evidence to defend the veracity of the file she linked and she needs no witnesses, that's not what's at play here. Meanwhile, that link was shared all over the place since DHC decided to put their logo right besides the dictionary definition of "Streisand effect", so even if this does go to court and they do win against Qutens and get her to delete the tweet, they're fucked either way unless they somehow attempt to sue Twitter to get all references to it removed (good luck!).

This is good furry drama. Morons making poor decisions without any forethought and then facing the consequences of their actions. I'm really hoping this results in a good writeup at the end.


----------



## Rozzy (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 7, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> View attachment 1902279


Has Lucky been mentioned here before?


----------



## Spoonomancer (Feb 7, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Has Lucky been mentioned here before?


yeah she has. In fact, Lucky, otherwise known as BlondeFoxy, is the owner of Don't Hug Cacti, the company behind the current happenings of this thread.


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 7, 2021)

Might be worth a thread for just LuckyCoyote and adjacently DHC since they've decided to kick shit up.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 7, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> This is all for defending against a Cease & Desist, mind you. AKA, the most basic bitch attempt at cowing someone for cheap without actually having to _commit_ to anything.


Wait... pleas explain. I though that a Cease and Esist order was a death knell.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 7, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Wait... pleas explain. I though that a Cease and Esist order was a death knell.


Well, just in case you're not being sarcastic, and for the kids in the back who weren't paying attention, let's quote the wiki here... namely, two passages:

_A cease and desist letter is a document sent to an individual or business to stop allegedly illegal activity ("cease") and not to restart it ("desist"). The letter may warn that, if the recipient does not discontinue specified conduct, or take certain actions, by deadlines set in the letter, that party, i.e. the letter's recipient, may be sued._​_(...)_​_Cease and desist letters are sometimes used to intimidate recipients and can be "an effective tool used by corporations to chill the critical speech of gripe sites operators"._​
The C&D is the first step _before_ litigation. It's the issuer telling the recipient _"yo, stop that shit or I'll sue yo' ass"_. It's a legal threat. Without actual follow-up (read: DHC pressing a libel lawsuit against Qutens), the C&D has no value whatsoever. That's why I called it the most basic bitch attempt at cowing someone for cheap: it's something a lawyer can bang out by doing the equivalent of filling in a Mad Libs form. It's effective sometimes because people look at the price of the litigation that would ensue if the threat issued by the Cease & Desist letter was carried out and back off.

Qutens, on the other hand, is gearing up to say "bring it!", which puts DHC in an interesting spot. They may well have enough money to sue her pawprint panties off, but the damage to their brand is only going to become more serious, and their clientele is only going to shrink. The thousands of dollars they'd be spending in legal fees may very well not be worth it so silence just one Twitter sped, even more now the document talking about their "alleged" criminal conduct is being shared even more enthusiastically through the fandom.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 7, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Well, just in case you're not being sarcastic, and for the kids in the back who weren't paying attention, let's quote the wiki here... namely, two passages:
> 
> _A cease and desist letter is a document sent to an individual or business to stop allegedly illegal activity ("cease") and not to restart it ("desist"). The letter may warn that, if the recipient does not discontinue specified conduct, or take certain actions, by deadlines set in the letter, that party, i.e. the letter's recipient, may be sued._​_(...)_​_Cease and desist letters are sometimes used to intimidate recipients and can be "an effective tool used by corporations to chill the critical speech of gripe sites operators"._​
> The C&D is the first step _before_ litigation. It's the issuer telling the recipient _"yo, stop that shit or I'll sue yo' ass"_. It's a legal threat. Without actual follow-up (read: DHC pressing a libel lawsuit against Qutens), the C&D has no value whatsoever. That's why I called it the most basic bitch attempt at cowing someone for cheap: it's something a lawyer can bang out by doing the equivalent of filling in a Mad Libs form. It's effective sometimes because people look at the price of the litigation that would ensue if the threat issued by the Cease & Desist letter was carried out and back off.
> ...


That certainly explains things. Usually, I see Cease and Esists in the form of megacompanies hutting down video game fan projects.
Thank you. I am not, nor I was, being sarcastic.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 7, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> That certainly explains things. Usually, I see Cease and Esists in the form of megacompanies hutting down video game fan projects.
> Thank you. I am not, nor I was, being sarcastic.


No worries, glad to help.

I said that C&Ds are worthless without follow-up, and that's why they're a death sentence to fan projects: when they're issued by a large corporation like Nintendo (or Games Workshop, or any number of lawsuit-happy companies out there) the follow-up is almost _guaranteed _if you don't comply with the letter right away. The costs incurred by attempting to defend yourself against a legal team likely numbering in the _dozens_ are ludicrous, too. So you might as well cut your losses and run.

Between two smallfry like DHC and Qutens, though? If the recipient of the C&D doesn't get spooked and stands their ground it becomes a game of chicken. Usually, neither party has the resources to pursue a legal battle like that without going into debt so they just try to intimidate one another into backing off or reaching some sort of deal without actually going to court.

(In short: lawfare is a big boys' game.)


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Feb 7, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Well, just in case you're not being sarcastic, and for the kids in the back who weren't paying attention, let's quote the wiki here... namely, two passages:
> 
> _A cease and desist letter is a document sent to an individual or business to stop allegedly illegal activity ("cease") and not to restart it ("desist"). The letter may warn that, if the recipient does not discontinue specified conduct, or take certain actions, by deadlines set in the letter, that party, i.e. the letter's recipient, may be sued._​_(...)_​_Cease and desist letters are sometimes used to intimidate recipients and can be "an effective tool used by corporations to chill the critical speech of gripe sites operators"._​
> The C&D is the first step _before_ litigation. It's the issuer telling the recipient _"yo, stop that shit or I'll sue yo' ass"_. It's a legal threat. Without actual follow-up (read: DHC pressing a libel lawsuit against Qutens), the C&D has no value whatsoever. That's why I called it the most basic bitch attempt at cowing someone for cheap: it's something a lawyer can bang out by doing the equivalent of filling in a Mad Libs form. It's effective sometimes because people look at the price of the litigation that would ensue if the threat issued by the Cease & Desist letter was carried out and back off.
> ...


Has DHC's cease-and-desist been posted?  Their tweet just said "people are lying and we won't say what the lies are and we're going to sue the lying liars" which makes me wonder if the C&D is equally vague.  I think it was Popehat (before he snorted his own taint so hard that his head got lost up his asshole) who said that sending a vaguely-worded legal threat regarding someone else's internet speech is one of the dumbest fucking things you can possibly do if you're trying to get that speech to go away and not be amplified.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 7, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Has DHC's cease-and-desist been posted?  Their tweet just said "people are lying and we won't say what the lies are and we're going to sue the lying liars" which makes me wonder if the C&D is equally vague.  I think it was Popehat (before he snorted his own taint so hard that his head got lost up his asshole) who said that sending a vaguely-worded legal threat regarding someone else's internet speech is one of the dumbest fucking things you can possibly do if you're trying to get that speech to go away and not be amplified.


After a quick scroll through Quten's twitter feed, I can't see the actual text of the C&D. Poking at the gofundme page, I managed to find this higher-resolution version of the header photo:





Given a reverse image search doesn't give me any result, this might actually be the C&D she's received instead of just a stock photo. Looks pretty wordy, too. If anyone feels like going full CSI, ENHANCE on it to try to extract some legible text, be my guest.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 7, 2021)

Are C&Ds protected in any legal sense? If not, kind of wonder why Qutens doesn't just put the DHC C&D on blast and Streisand that bitch.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Feb 7, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Are C&Ds protected in any legal sense? If not, kind of wonder why Qutens doesn't just put the DHC C&D on blast and Streisand that bitch.


This site's legal threat subforum would be a lot less lively if those weren't allowed to be posted.


----------



## Rozzy (Feb 7, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> After a quick scroll through Quten's twitter feed, I can't see the actual text of the C&D. Poking at the gofundme page, I managed to find this higher-resolution version of the header photo:
> 
> View attachment 1903266
> 
> Given a reverse image search doesn't give me any result, this might actually be the C&D she's received instead of just a stock photo. Looks pretty wordy, too. If anyone feels like going full CSI, ENHANCE on it to try to extract some legible text, be my guest.


It's from Minc Law.





						Minc Law - Dedicated to Online Defamation & Harrassment
					

The Nation’s #1 Online Defamation & Harassment Law Firm. With 2000+ successful cases, see how Minc Law can stop the online abuse.




					www.minclaw.com


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 7, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> It's from Minc Law.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that much we know. @Catch Your Breath even had a screencap from their website:


Catch Your Breath said:


> TO FURTHER ADD ON TOP OF THAT, EVEN THEIR OWN LAW FIRM SAYS THE SAME THING:
> View attachment 1898145View attachment 1898146


----------



## santaclaus (Feb 8, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Well, just in case you're not being sarcastic, and for the kids in the back who weren't paying attention, let's quote the wiki here... namely, two passages:
> 
> _A cease and desist letter is a document sent to an individual or business to stop allegedly illegal activity ("cease") and not to restart it ("desist"). The letter may warn that, if the recipient does not discontinue specified conduct, or take certain actions, by deadlines set in the letter, that party, i.e. the letter's recipient, may be sued._​_(...)_​_Cease and desist letters are sometimes used to intimidate recipients and can be "an effective tool used by corporations to chill the critical speech of gripe sites operators"._​
> The C&D is the first step _before_ litigation. It's the issuer telling the recipient _"yo, stop that shit or I'll sue yo' ass"_. It's a legal threat. Without actual follow-up (read: DHC pressing a libel lawsuit against Qutens), the C&D has no value whatsoever. That's why I called it the most basic bitch attempt at cowing someone for cheap: it's something a lawyer can bang out by doing the equivalent of filling in a Mad Libs form. It's effective sometimes because people look at the price of the litigation that would ensue if the threat issued by the Cease & Desist letter was carried out and back off.
> ...


Wow. A law degree from Wikipedia U.

Among the elements of a defamation claim there is Damages.

It is a small business, but how much do their fursuits cost and how many do they make a year? That will make up their damages. Now how many fursuits is that fundraiser?

Suing a random nobody for defamation is less urgent if they have nothing to lose or you can't prove they have gained anything. Suing someone who has made money from the claims is another matter. This fundraiser makes a lawsuit more possible.

If you think $12,000 can pay for a lot of legal service you've probably never hired any. That doesn't cover a week of billable hours.



Corn Flakes said:


> This isn't a private person trying to take on a large corporation.



The person raising the funds isn't taking on a large corporation either.

An anti SLAPP defense would have to prove this is a public figure. Accusations of bad behavior in private is not an elected official misusing their office or a millionaire CEO with a regulated operation. You can try making a case. Flip a coin. Another costly hearing.

You obviously went to the fundraiser for the deep research about this.


Corn Flakes said:


> Against the wrong target, too: Qutens has stated she only shared the link to the document, she didn't write or contribute directly to it.


Qutens states "The goal was to help and inform members of the community about the harm and/or trauma caused by Lucky."

Where is that word alleged?

A case may add co-defendants as it goes. First comes discovery. The sued person must provide access to all related documents and communication no matter how broad. A name on the fundraiser opens the door. If they can't name sources with their real names they may be in deeper shit.



Corn Flakes said:


> This is good furry drama. Morons making poor decisions without any forethought and then facing the consequences of their actions.


But which side is making the worse decisions. Maybe a court will decide.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 8, 2021)

santaclaus said:


> Wow. A law degree from Wikipedia U.
> 
> Among the elements of a defamation claim there is Damages.
> 
> ...


tl;dr, missed the point completely.

You're still being a fucking sped by simply _assuming_ DHC has the resources or the will to actually carry out the lawsuit, because that's also going to cost them a large amount which they are _not_ getting back in damages from Qutens anytime soon, as opposed to doing what _damn near every other furry asshole who sent a C&D does_: make a lot of noise, try to get the other person to back off and then do fuck all about it when they don't.

This shit ain't going to court, stop pretending it will.


----------



## santaclaus (Feb 8, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> tl;dr, missed the point completely.
> 
> You're still being a fucking sped by simply _assuming_ DHC has the resources or the will to actually carry out the lawsuit, because that's also going to cost them a large amount which they are _not_ getting back in damages from Qutens anytime soon, as opposed to doing what _damn near every other furry asshole who sent a C&D does_: make a lot of noise, try to get the other person to back off and then do fuck all about it when they don't.
> 
> This shit ain't going to court, stop pretending it will.


Wikipedia U taught you poorly.
_Assuming _DHC doesn't have business insurance to cover a case.
_Assuming_ they aren't ready to spend a few months of business income to prove they are the wronged party and win apology by force of judgement.
_Assuming_ a defense can hold up by putting court worthy evidence on record (shocker: anon google docs are not)
_Assuming_ this is garden variety internet drama when there is a real business behind it.
_Assuming_ people they sue don't have property or wages to garnish.
Courts are where these things come out, not arguing on sped forums.


----------



## Rozzy (Feb 8, 2021)

I can't understand why DHC didn't send their law firm after Twitter to get the posts removed rather than pursuing the author, it would have caused less damage to their reputation. I'm seeing Twitter posts where owners of DHC fursuits are cutting off tags, removing logos and branding associated with DHC. Seen some drama about Slate Colllie being targeted for owning a DHC fursuit and defending DHC/Lucky, they've been digging dirt on him.


			https://twitter.com/itsjustathingy/status/1332805045994332161
		

I'm wondering how long before somebody burns their DHC fursuit in protest?


----------



## santaclaus (Feb 8, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> I can't understand why DHC didn't send their law firm after Twitter to get the posts removed rather than pursuing the author


These things aren't a whackamole game for internet posts.
They seek to prove by judgement that the claims were false and they were damaged.
If the defense can prove the claims were true then it won't work.
They must be able to afford it, put real court worthy evidence on record and convince a court.
Typically these things settle and there can be a retraction of claims.
One does not simply call out on Twitter and think that holds up as evidence.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 8, 2021)

Alright, I apologize for the tone. It was probably uncalled for. So, let's do this... in a more civil way, shall we? No insults, no snark.



santaclaus said:


> Wikipedia U taught you poorly.


And your keen ability to completely miss the context of this particular slapfight has been noted. Okay, nevermind. I said "no snark".

We're talking past each other here. You're very likely correct that Qutens is _fucked_ if this goes to court. 12K is not nearly enough to carry her through, although chances are she would ebeg for more along the way. But that's not the point I'm addressing.

I'm not talking about whether or not they can, will or would win. I'm not talking about the legal merits of this case. I'll readily admit I'm not qualified to talk about the legal merits (although I could consult with people I know who are), beyond the _practical, agreed_ fact I stated about C&Ds being used as a tool of intimidation. Because they are, that's unquestionable. What I _am_ talking about are the circumstances of this whole shebang making it _far_ more likely this C&D was simply tossed at Qutens for the purposes of intimidation and saving face, and it failed that doing either.

That's why I'm saying I don't think this is going to court.



santaclaus said:


> _Assuming _DHC doesn't have business insurance to cover a case.


They're a "company" with five "main" employees (I'll assume they maybe have a cleaner and an accountant on the payroll, hopefully different people),




Operating out of a fairly small commercial building:




Which, by the way, doesn't seem to have any kind of listing or indication that DHC is _actually _operating out of there. So I would question they even have their own workshop as opposed to working out of their garages. And if they had, I would question whether they would have _fire _insurance if it wasn't required by lease contract for the room. Business insurance? I don't think it's likely.

DHC has all the hallmarks of a "hobby" business with a larger digital footprint than a physical (or financial) one. Back of the napkin, they published photos of 30 different fursuits on their Flickr since August last year. That's about 4.5 month, being a bit generous. Their website states that their prices _start_ at $3,900, so let's say they get 5K out of each suit on average. That's an average income of 22.5K a month for the entire company. That's gross, not accounting for taxes (thankfully last I checked LCCs in Arizona don't pay taxes directly), employee wages (or most likely artist/seamstress commissions or profit shares), rent, business expenses, utilities, yadda-yadda. My point is, it may be a business but it's a real small business, and it's very likely to be run similarly to other businesses of that kind: on a fairly narrow profit margin that requires the owners to dig into their own pockets when they want to expand operations, or when they have unexpected expenses.

By the way, the only official mention I can find of them is the trademark for "Don't Hug Cacti", although I don't know whether Arizona's state government makes their limited liability company registry public or not. Their website refused to load for me, probably didn't like my VPN.



santaclaus said:


> _Assuming_ they aren't ready to spend a few months of business income to prove they are the wronged party and win apology by force of judgement.


That's assuming they _have_ a few months of business income to spare in a frivolous lawsuit that is not going to resolve their problem in any way, shape or form. Which, given their commissions are currently closed, their merchandising is being sold without their watermark, and their business _is_ going to be down for the foreseeable future, is a _big_ assumption. A single client not commissioning them, or canceling and demanding a refund (they keep 10%, by the way), is a big hit to their monthly earnings. And again, those businesses tend to be run on a narrow profit margin.



santaclaus said:


> _Assuming_ a defense can hold up by putting court worthy evidence on record (shocker: anon google docs are not)


Assuming this does go to court, I'll reiterate that I agree with you: Qutens would _very_ likely lose the case and be forced to delete the tweet and pay for damages. That's pretty much a given.

But in rational terms DHC doesn't _have_ a great incentive to actually take this to court. They would be much better served going through Twitter's moderation and appeals system to have the tweet buried or deleted (you _can_ actually do that!), or go to Google and try to get the file itself taken down or rendered private (that's a lot more difficult). As it is, they stand to lose _far_ more because all that allegedly dirty laundry is already getting aired out, and if Qutens does end up being dragged to court either in Arizona or wherever she may live, DHC might as well kiss their income as a company goodbye. Their business relies _entirely_ on word-of-mouth to maintain itself, and furries don't like businesses suing people, even more so when they perceive said business as being headed by "bad" people. The more shit they do about this, the more they'll draw attention to themselves and the more _negative_ word-of-mouth they're going to get. They may actually survive or reform later, but it's money down the drain for no good reason.



santaclaus said:


> _Assuming_ this is garden variety internet drama when there is a real business behind it.


I think you're giving a pair of furry assholes (and a few employees who are likely very glad they are still anonymous) far too much credit. This has the whiff of garden variety _furry_ drama, because this shit has happened before.



santaclaus said:


> _Assuming_ people they sue don't have property or wages to garnish.


No, no. I didn't assume that. I just stated that even if they win a million dollars off Qutens, she won't be able to pay it back at anywhere near the rate required to keep their business afloat after legal costs and losing a chunk of their clientele. Again, I don't think they have business insurance, not to cover that sort of shit. Particularly since the document Qutens linked never mentions the company. Only Lucky Coyote/BlondeFoxy gets implicated. The document (and by extension Qutens, as her tweet only mentioned Lucky/Blonde) doesn't mention DHC at all. It shouldn't be a lawsuit from the company, it should be from Lucky.

That's actually one of the reasons why I don't think DHC is run all that tightly. Making that announcement on the _company's_ social media (which they seem to have deleted) was a really dumb move, and if Qutens is to be believed with her claims that,
_The letter accuses me of making defamatory statements against them and their company, which I have not done on any public platform to date. *It also accuses me of running an instagram account that relays the information in the document, *which I do not have any affiliation with the creation or operation of. The letter asks me to *take down the document of testimonies, accusing me of publishing it,* which I did not, and I do not have the power to take it down._​This may be a little more complicated claim for DHC to prove than just "she lost us business".



santaclaus said:


> Courts are where these things come out, not arguing on sped forums.


That's true, and if this does end up going to court I'll readily eat crow and admit I was wrong in my assessment. As it is, as far as I know no one has gone to court _yet _so I retain my opinion that it's not going to go that far.

Still, it's early days. We'll see where this goes. I'm sure twitter will furnish us with plenty of updates as it goes along.


----------



## santaclaus (Feb 8, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Alright, I apologize for the tone. It was probably uncalled for. So, let's do this... in a more civil way, shall we? No insults, no snark.
> 
> 
> And your keen ability to completely miss the context of this particular slapfight has been noted. Okay, nevermind. I said "no snark".
> ...


Holy wall of text.

Having a lawyer friend, trust fund, partner who makes good money, or even good business credit is all it takes. 

tl;dr just do the obligatory "I am not a lawyer."


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 8, 2021)

santaclaus said:


> Holy wall of text.
> 
> Having a lawyer friend, trust fund or partner who makes good money is all it takes.
> 
> tl;dr just do the obligatory "I am not a lawyer."


Well, let's hope both Qutens _and_ Lucky have rich friends who are willing to throw money away.

It would be a lot more fun to watch that way.

ETA: I am not a lawyer, but I _have_ played one on TV.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Feb 8, 2021)

Does a lawsuit over that dogshit fall into the realm of SLAPP litigation?  If so, that could tilt things greatly in Qutens’s favor.  IANAL though; may want to get one of those in here.  To outsiders: Yes, this site does have such people.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 8, 2021)

This page reads with the same tone as every single C&D letter Null has gotten. In fact I'm sure anyone here could probably just fucking ask him since he knows more about this than any of you.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 8, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> This page reads with the same tone as every single C&D letter Null has gotten. In fact I'm sure anyone here could probably just fucking ask him since he knows more about this than any of you.


Was actually considering that but didn't want to trip over Null in a bad mood.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 8, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Was actually considering that but didn't want to trip over Null in a bad mood.


@Null Can you verify any of the shit said here is accurate or is everyone in the last two pages a fucking retard?


----------



## Spoonomancer (Feb 8, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> This page reads with the same tone as every single C&D letter Null has gotten. In fact I'm sure anyone here could probably just fucking ask him since he knows more about this than any of you.


speaking of, I wonder how Null would rate this entire fiasco


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 8, 2021)

Cable said:


> speaking of, I wonder how Null would rate this entire fiasco


Likely "gay and I would not sleep with anyone involved".


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 8, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> I think it was Popehat (before he snorted his own taint so hard that his head got lost up his asshole) who said that sending a vaguely-worded legal threat regarding someone else's internet speech is one of the dumbest fucking things you can possibly do if you're trying to get that speech to go away and not be amplified.


To be fair, being very specific also amplifies the very thing you want gone.  But if you actually want any legal advantage from a C&D you have to put the person on notice.  The elements of a C&D are essentially a statement of how you believe the recipient has wronged you, what laws or rights they have violated, and a demand that it stop.  It can also contain a threat as to what happens if they don't, or a reservation of rights, i.e. even if you stop right now I may still sue you for what you have already done.  And infrequently, you might even cite a case or two if there's something directly on point, although you generally don't want to give away strategy early.  But if you do have a case that more or less says you straight up win, it will give their lawyer some thunks to share with their client.


----------



## Rozzy (Feb 8, 2021)

They were at a bar and a suspected drunk attempted to set their fursuit on fire.


----------



## Thistle (Feb 9, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> They were at a bar and a suspected drunk attempted to set their fursuit on fire.
> View attachment 1906220


lol, someone tried to set the furfag on fire? Brilliant.


----------



## A-Z0-9 (Feb 9, 2021)

I'm pretty sure the drunk was just enjoying his cigarette but fell asleep on the fursuit after having one-too-many drinks. After all, that suit does look quite comfortable.

I'm not sure what part of the singed suit I am looking at. It looks like the tail to me.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Feb 9, 2021)

why would you wear a fursuit to some random bar anyways, especially during a pandemic?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 9, 2021)

Cable said:


> why would you wear a fursuit to some random bar anyways, especially during a pandemic?


Do you know a better way to enforce social distancing than a reeking, cum-encrusted fursuit? Because I don't.

Anyhow, the local furries here liked going to a specific bar in town after their "meets". Some kinda afterparty BS for the ones old enough to drink. I think the owner or the manager of the bar was good friends with one of them, if not a furry himself.


----------



## Null (Feb 9, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> @Null Can you verify any of the shit said here is accurate or is everyone in the last two pages a fucking retard?


I have no idea what any of this shit is.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Feb 9, 2021)

Null said:


> I have no idea what any of this shit is.


Some furry posted a 60-page google doc accusing another furry/fursuit making company of engaging in sex pest behavior and received a C&D, and the company is threatening to sue for saying mean things about them.  No one has seen the actual C&D and no one knows the legal implications.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 9, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Some furry posted a 60-page google doc accusing another furry/fursuit making company of engaging in sex pest behavior and received a C&D, and the company is threatening to sue for saying mean things about them.  No one has seen the actual C&D and no one knows the legal implications.


Make it a 90+ page google doc. It just keeps getting longer.

Note: I was not talking about any legal implications. My whole spergery was about how idiotic it would be _for their small hobby business_ if they actually tried to take that whole thing to court, even if they were convinced they'd win. They're Streisanding themselves hard enough already.


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 9, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> They were at a bar and a suspected drunk attempted to set their fursuit on fire.
> View attachment 1906220


I'm disappointed to learn that fursuits don't catch fire very quickly.


----------



## Null (Feb 9, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Some furry posted a 60-page google doc accusing another furry/fursuit making company of engaging in sex pest behavior and received a C&D, and the company is threatening to sue for saying mean things about them.  No one has seen the actual C&D and no one knows the legal implications.


If it's true, the furry should be defiant.


----------



## ranine (Feb 9, 2021)

Cable said:


> why would you wear a fursuit to some random bar anyways, especially during a pandemic?


the tweet was posted in early March 2020, so it's not unreasonable to say that bars would be fully open then


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 9, 2021)

Dumb shit happens in bars constantly and I can't imagine what this person thought would happen, you don't wear expensive clothes to a bar and you sure as fuck don't wear an expensive fursuit that basically screams "Hey drunk people please fuck with me"


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 9, 2021)

Banditotron said:


> I'm disappointed to learn that fursuits don't catch fire very quickly.


A lot of them do. They're made of synthetic material and that stuff catches on fire at the drop of a hat if it's touched by an open flame.

Honestly, that burn looks more like the fur brushed or rested against a hot surface. A hot motorcycle exhaust, maybe?


----------



## Rozzy (Feb 9, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> A lot of them do. They're made of synthetic material and that stuff catches on fire at the drop of a hat if it's touched by an open flame.
> 
> Honestly, that burn looks more like the fur brushed or rested against a hot surface. A hot motorcycle exhaust, maybe?


And furries pull dumb shit like this, the flammable vapor could have engulfed the fursuit.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Strayserval (Feb 9, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> And furries pull dumb shit like this, the flammable vapor could have engulfed the fursuit.
> View attachment 1908661


freaky, what's the story behind this vid?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 9, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> And furries pull dumb shit like this, the flammable vapor could have engulfed the fursuit.
> View attachment 1908661


no no no you need to bind the furry to a large wooden pole and stack firewood around it before you set the fire

smdh


----------



## Crack Face (Feb 10, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> And furries pull dumb shit like this, the flammable vapor could have engulfed the fursuit.
> View attachment 1908661


They are evolving and have discovered asbestos.


----------



## Rozzy (Feb 10, 2021)

Strayserval said:


> freaky, what's the story behind this vid?


Something I found posted on Twitter.


			https://twitter.com/troublesh007/status/1335658059088064513


----------



## TheRetardKing (Feb 10, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> Something I found posted on Twitter.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/troublesh007/status/1335658059088064513


----------



## omori (Feb 10, 2021)

I refuse to believe that didn’t damage the suit in some way, you can’t even put faux fur in hot water without warping the fibers.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Feb 10, 2021)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> I refuse to believe that didn’t damage the suit in some way, you can’t even put faux fur in hot water without warping the fibers.


Depends on the polymer involved. The presence of water in the "hot water" situation can leade to more evenly distributed heat which leads to curing, the main form of damage to plastic textiles from heat. A dry fire like that will have more localized effects so aside from some singeing or local curing, it prolly didn't do much.

You know, aside from make this sperg look so pants-on-head retarded you can practically hear the screams of despair from multiple previous generations.


----------



## Thistle (Feb 10, 2021)

Found out where Balgias went, he's shitting up Devon Stack's telegram chat.

Some tasty screencaps of his insanity.



Spoiler: Screencap Dump


----------



## A Thick Piece of Meat (Feb 10, 2021)

Is this the thread where I can befriend the animal people?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 10, 2021)

A Thick Piece of Meat said:


> Is this the thread where I can befriend the animal people?


No, this is the thread where you can mock the animal people. *For befriending, you'll want this one*.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 10, 2021)

Thistle said:


> Found out where Balgias went, he's shitting up Devon Stack's telegram chat.
> 
> Some tasty screencaps of his insanity.
> 
> ...


@Burning Fanatic So what was this about "he's no longer active besides popping up here"?


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 10, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> @Burning Fanatic So what was this about "he's no longer active besides popping up here"?


Why are you asking me?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 10, 2021)

Burning Fanatic said:


> Why are you asking me?


Didn't you stuff that thread I made in PG about Balgias in the personal army thread?


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 11, 2021)

Uh oh. Cloudflare broke FurAffinity.
Cached images are fine, though.


			https://archive.fo/Vexg3


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 11, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Didn't you stuff that thread I made in PG about Balgias in the personal army thread?


You can discuss with @Catch Your Breath in dms about it.


----------



## Freya (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 11, 2021)

So the bizarre, vile furry pornography is protecting "independent furry culture" from "corporate commodification"? What?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 11, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> So the bizarre, vile furry pornography is protecting "independent furry culture" from "corporate commodification"? What?


yeah saw that in the Sparx thread and couldn't decide whether to laugh or facepalm

Sick fucks actually think they're doing someone else a favor with their insane shit.  "Know what's protecting the fandom from being ruined? Pictures of Isabelle from Animal Crossing being gangraped and hanged from a tree."


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 11, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> yeah saw that in the Sparx thread and couldn't decide whether to laugh or facepalm
> 
> Sick fucks actually think they're doing someone else a favor with their insane shit.  "Know what's protecting the fandom from being ruined? Pictures of Isabelle from Animal Crossing being gangraped and hanged from a tree."


The "corporate commodification" part also made me tilt my head. The furry fandom. The fandom that spawned from Walt Disney's and Warner Bros.' cartoons. The fandom that claims for itself any even vaguely anthropomorphic piece of work that becomes popular. The fandom that laps up corporate furry bait like a Bay Area basic bitch laps up Starbucks.

No sir, no corporate commodification here. When even "independent" characters are just a palette swap away from a copyright infringement suit from a large corporation, there are clearly no issues there...


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 11, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> The "corporate commodification" part also made me tilt my head. The furry fandom. The fandom that spawned from Walt Disney's and Warner Bros.' cartoons. The fandom that claims for itself any even vaguely anthropomorphic piece of work that becomes popular. The fandom that laps up corporate furry bait like a Bay Area basic bitch laps up Starbucks.
> 
> No sir, no corporate commodification here. When even "independent" characters are just a palette swap away from a copyright infringement suit from a large corporation, there are clearly no issues there...


If Disney out and made fucking official Zootopia porn these fuckheads would buy Collector's Editions of that shit and everyone fucking knows it


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 11, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> If Disney out and made fucking official Zootopia porn these fuckheads would buy Collector's Editions of that shit and everyone fucking knows it


That would be the corporate crossover of the century. Officially licensed Bad Dragon Nick Wylde and Chief Bogo dildos. And, of course, Judy Hopps wanking sleeves for the 1% of furries out there who _don't_ take it up the ass.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 11, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> That would be the corporate crossover of the century. Officially licensed Bad Dragon Nick Wylde and Chief Bogo dildos. And, of course, Judy Hopps wanking sleeves for the 1% of furries out there who _don't_ take it up the ass.


Bad Dragon already did totally-not-Bogo dildos that much I know and I hate them for that


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 11, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> So the bizarre, vile furry pornography is protecting "independent furry culture" from "corporate commodification"? What?


I think I remembe reading in Twitter something about how a mainstreaming of the furry fando means a corporisation of the fandom, which means making furries more family-friendly, which means getting rid of not only the pornographic aspect but also the BGLT+ aspect, which is apparently an essential part of the fandom.

Wait... I found the thread:


			https://twitter.com/ScalySluts/status/1214554579175661568
		



			https://archive.fo/6PH3T


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 11, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I think I remembe reading in Twitter something about how a mainstreaming of the furry fando means a corporisation of the fandom, which means making furries more family-friendly, which means getting rid of not only the pornographic aspect but also the BGLT+ aspect, which is apparently an essential part of the fandom.
> 
> Wait... I found the thread:
> 
> ...


LGBT would be fine, they just couldn't slut it up as hard anymore.  Break my fuckin' heart why don'tcha


----------



## Hymlenis572 (Feb 12, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> yeah saw that in the Sparx thread and couldn't decide whether to laugh or facepalm
> 
> Sick fucks actually think they're doing someone else a favor with their insane shit.  "Know what's protecting the fandom from being ruined? Pictures of Isabelle from Animal Crossing being gangraped and hanged from a tree."


Didnt this argument happen earlier in this thread? some brazillian furcon got sponsered by a shoe brand and people got pissy about it.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 12, 2021)

Hymlenis572 said:


> Didnt this argument happen earlier in this thread? some brazillian furcon got sponsered by a shoe brand and people got pissy about it.


I remember that, the Converse thing because someone drew a character wearing Chucks I think


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 12, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> I remember that, the Converse thing because someone drew a character wearing Chucks I think


Sounds like more commie autism to me. Don't let the corpos bring filthy capitalism into the dealers' den where they sell thousands of dollars worth of furry porn, dildos, and body pillows.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 12, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Sounds like more commie autism to me. Don't let the corpos bring filthy capitalism into the dealers' den where they sell thousands of dollars worth of furry porn, dildos, and body pillows.


It's really funny if they think big corporations are gonna fuck with the smut-smiths' payday, or that so many of them care when they habitually e-beg for porn money or just get it free one way or the other

The seedy underbelly wouldn't go away, not completely, it'd just (hopefully) go back into bedrooms behind closed doors where it kind of fucking belongs


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 12, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> It's really funny if they think big corporations are gonna fuck with the smut-smiths' payday, or that so many of them care when they habitually e-beg for porn money or just get it free one way or the other
> 
> The seedy underbelly wouldn't go away, not completely, it'd just (hopefully) go back into bedrooms behind closed doors where it kind of fucking belongs


No corporation would want to touch them anyway, their idea of "sexual freedom" involves drawing kids, exposing themselves to kids, and putting dicks and pussy on kid cartoons.

NO one wants them. EDIT: Ok maybe the studio who did Steven Universe does. But other than that NO ONE wants them.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 12, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> No corporation would want to touch them anyway, their idea of "sexual freedom" involves drawing kids, exposing themselves to kids, and putting dicks and pussy on kid cartoons.
> 
> NO one wants them. EDIT: Ok maybe the studio who did Steven Universe does. But other than that NO ONE wants them.


Oh god CalArts style porn please no


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 12, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Oh god CalArts style porn please no


It exists. I've seen it. I wish I didn't.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 12, 2021)

Haha holy shit.


----------



## Cuscuta (Feb 12, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I think I remembe reading in Twitter something about how a mainstreaming of the furry fando means a corporisation of the fandom, which means making furries more family-friendly, which means getting rid of not only the pornographic aspect but also the BGLT+ aspect, which is apparently an essential part of the fandom.
> 
> Wait... I found the thread:
> 
> ...


The idea that modern corporate culture would somehow censor LGBT content if it became dominant in the furry fandom is ludicrous. Corporate Wokeness™ is all the rage in current year. If even the excessively incluseve/diverse corporate culture would reject your idea of what it means to be LGBT, then maybe you need to re-evaluate what you think are core aspects of your LGBT identity. Guess what, being an overly horny degenerate 24/7 isn't "LGBT culture", it's a fucking nuisance, and if anything, it harms the acceptance of gays and lesbians who just want to fuck their chosen partner in private, and be normal productive members of society in public.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 12, 2021)

Cuscuta said:


> The idea that modern corporate culture would somehow censor LGBT content if it became dominant in the furry fandom is ludicrous. Corporate Wokeness™ is all the rage in current year. If even the excessively incluseve/diverse corporate culture would reject your idea of what it means to be LGBT, then maybe you need to re-evaluate what you think are core aspects of your LGBT identity. Guess what, being an overly horny degenerate 24/7 isn't "LGBT culture", it's a fucking nuisance, and if anything, it harms the acceptance of gays and lesbians who just want to fuck their chosen partner in private, and be normal productive members of society in public.


I'm pretty sure any fear of corporate influence stems purely from the fact that big companies getting involved would result in greater public scrutiny of all the absolutely insane bullshit that goes on in the fandom at large and it would no longer be a safe playground for genuinely, horrifically sick fucks to prey upon other people in


----------



## Parasaurolophus (Feb 12, 2021)

How would all of that even work? Furries already are everywhere from Disney movies to sports mascots, kid's cornflakes and probably to the largest quantity as private characters. You can't just go to a place and buy the concept of "animals with anthropomorphic qualities" or vice versa. Even if some brands suddenly start to support some conventions, for whatever reason, how would that translate into furries not being able to meet without that financial support anymore? Because those other cons are more attractive for the regular poor fur person? Are they worried they get fed the wrong ideas there? That the culture gets rebranded or something? Who'd listen to those corporations? And most importantly: What would anyone gain from that? If a corporation would want to create a product involving furry characters there's literally nothing that could stop them. Or anyone for that matter. You'll get involved with furries as customers if you want to or not so I can't even see it as tapping into a market or something. That whole discussion just seems pretty silly to me, unless there's something I'm missing


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 12, 2021)

Parasaurolophus said:


> How would all of that even work? Furries already are everywhere from Disney movies to sports mascots, kid's cornflakes and probably to the largest quantity as private characters. You can't just go to a place and buy the concept of "animals with anthropomorphic qualities" or vice versa. Even if some brands suddenly start to support some conventions, for whatever reason, how would that translate into furries not being able to meet without that financial support anymore? Because those other cons are more attractive for the regular poor fur person? Are they worried they get fed the wrong ideas there? That the culture gets rebranded or something? Who'd listen to those corporations? And most importantly: What would anyone gain from that? If a corporation would want to create a product involving furry characters there's literally nothing that could stop them. Or anyone for that matter. You'll get involved with furries as customers if you want to or not so I can't even see it as tapping into a market or something. *That whole discussion just seems pretty silly to me, unless there's something I'm missing*


The furry sense of entitlement to a concept that's been around longer than they have.


----------



## Parasaurolophus (Feb 12, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> The furry sense of entitlement to a concept that's been around longer than they have.


This must be mostly younger people getting worked up about this, right? People who get defensive about their chosen home. Or are there actual personalities behind this, hoping to get bought up by some big investors or fearing exactly that proposed change?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 12, 2021)

Parasaurolophus said:


> This must be mostly younger people getting worked up about this, right? People who get defensive about their chosen home. Or are there actual personalities behind this, hoping to get bought up by some big investors or fearing exactly that proposed change?


I'd say anyone adjacent to Mark Merlino or his circle of freaks could be considered a kind of "ringleader" for the "Keep Furry Freaky Enough To Chase Out the Corpos" thing but I might be wrong simply because this fandom is so fucking bonkers and full of insane degenerates


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 12, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> I'd say anyone adjacent to Mark Merlino or his circle of freaks could be considered a kind of "ringleader" for the "Keep Furry Freaky Enough To Chase Out the Corpos" thing but I might be wrong simply because this fandom is so fucking bonkers and full of insane degenerates


I don't think Merlino has any kind of clout in the greater fandom anymore. It's just far too decentralized for any given cabal to have any pull on it. This looks to me just like the standard "corporations BAAAAAAAAD" spiel you hear from furries whenever they hear about a business that's not strictly run by furries making furry products.


----------



## Green-Machine (Feb 12, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Haha holy shit.


I know the guy that made those two vrchat models lol, well the character models, not the sex toys.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 12, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I don't think Merlino has any kind of clout in the greater fandom anymore. It's just far too decentralized for any given cabal to have any pull on it. This looks to me just like the standard "corporations BAAAAAAAAD" spiel you hear from furries whenever they hear about a business that's not strictly run by furries making furry products.


It's more about Merlino being one of the main origin points for what I'd call a kind of "mind virus" that currently pervades the fandom at large


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 12, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> I know the guy that made those two vrchat models lol, well the character models, not the sex toys.


Yes, Kreic. He has a habit of making models, and moving right along while ignoring the fuckups in previous models, while still charging 80$ for one.


----------



## Green-Machine (Feb 12, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Yes, Kreic. He has a habit of making models, and moving right along while ignoring the fuckups in previous models, while still charging 80$ for one.


yeaaah, I've heard teh stories from a few people


----------



## Rozzy (Feb 12, 2021)

Furry Secrets Uncovered








Your browser is not able to display this video.





			https://7news.com.au/entertainment/furries-uncovered-what-life-is-really-like-for-the-misunderstood-fandom-c-2069678


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 12, 2021)

Oh god not another.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 12, 2021)

OH GODDAMMIT OF COURSE MAJIRA STRAWBERRY HAD A HAND IN THIS


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 12, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> OH GODDAMMIT OF COURSE MAJIRA STRAWBERRY HAD A HAND IN THIS


Literally... who?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 12, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Literally... who?


you see that little red husky thing with the bright green nose


			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnDbsqI9y27n5Bu4EXvP2Vg
		


you're welcome


----------



## Cuscuta (Feb 12, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Literally... who?


A basic bitch gay popufur with a youtube channel that has a quarter of a million subs for some reason.


----------



## dunbrine47 (Feb 12, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Literally... who?


https://kiwifarms.net/threads/majira-strawberry-kyle-summers-kyleisperfect.28937/
Have a thread.


----------



## Lapis.Fennecat (Feb 13, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Literally... who?


Probably one of the most popular furry youtubers


dunbrine47 said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/majira-strawberry-kyle-summers-kyleisperfect.28937/
> Have a thread.


Thanks! i'll have something to read tonight!


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 13, 2021)

Cuscuta said:


> A basic bitch gay popufur with a youtube channel that has a quarter of a million subs for some reason.





dunbrine47 said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/majira-strawberry-kyle-summers-kyleisperfect.28937/
> Have a thread.


Wow, you weren't kidding. That bitch really be _basic_. He's like the Great Value-brand furry youtuber.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 13, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> This looks to me just like the standard "corporations BAAAAAAAAD" spiel you hear from furries whenever they hear about a business that's not strictly run by furries making furry products.


Meanwhile it's a fandom where the largest economic engine is porn of other people's copyrighted characters.


----------



## Rozzy (Feb 13, 2021)

Britbong furry when asked if it's a fetish?
"I'm totally not into the whole fetish thing, it's far too hot"




Your browser is not able to display this video.











						Father, 31, who dresses as a rabbit insists it's 'not really' a fetish
					

Adrian James, 31, from Milford Haven, Pembrokeshire, who has spent lockdown dressed as a rabbit appeared on This Morning today - and insisted his bizarre hobby is 'not really' a fetish.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				





			https://web.archive.org/web/20210128130649/https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-9192275/Father-three-31-dresses-rabbit-insists-not-really-fetish.html
		


Furries are having VR sex.


			https://www.thestranger.com/slog/2021/02/11/55225672/an-orgy-in-a-cyberpunk-garage-how-furries-are-hacking-vr-sex
		



			https://web.archive.org/web/20210212013440/https://www.thestranger.com/slog/2021/02/11/55225672/an-orgy-in-a-cyberpunk-garage-how-furries-are-hacking-vr-sex


----------



## Misery Niggas (Feb 13, 2021)

Say... remember when faizenek/the dogsmith flat out revealed to themselves that they're secretly into cub porn on twitter a long time ago?
well some other furry on twitter brought it back up and now she's "addressing" the drama again.


			https://twitter.com/the_dogsmith/status/1360636865611759625?s=20
		

https://archive.md/eu8RU


Spoiler: vidarchives







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 14, 2021)

WiggleCat said:


> I used to frequent VRChat in basically all of my free time. That stopped around a year ago for these reasons. I have a full body tracking setup with Vive pucks and everything. I became active just after the trust rank system was implemented. I was there when the Pikapetey drama blew the fuck up and the Shiba model was released publicly. I was there when the Best Boi world ate shit and rebranded to 2.0, then ate shit a second time and rebranded to 3.0 with an entirely different world while the new owner boasted about how the models had proper finger textures and visemes and shit. And that was right around the time where I ducked out of the furry shit and started hanging around the edgy weebs who stand in front of mirrors for hours at a time.
> 
> The main reason for this was exactly as you said. Between the popufur shit, the grooming, and the sexualization of absolutely everything I just had enough. I thought perhaps the third refresh of the Best Boi world would transfer power to an owner who was mature. Although the Discord was run properly from what little interaction with it I had, the actual in game interaction was just the same shit in a different toilet. I attended the first couple scheduled meetings to get a feel for the new management and after the second or third I felt so out of place that I just wandered away and left the world a few minutes into it. Haven't been back there ever since. The "ooh you're a popufur" swarming in particular is fucking cancer. It's even more cancerous when you have two of them and they're waving their dicks around with questions like "are these people joining for me or for you?" acting like attracting the attention of large groups of degenerate horny retards is some sort of accomplishment you can use to flex on people. Now while the Best Boi world itself wasn't NSFW, and there were no NSFW aspects to it that I noticed, there were absolutely NSFW models that could easily be located with weird shit llke rainbow glowing dicks you could activate with a hand gesture trigger. I was always in it for the entertainment value. I don't get off to virtually having sex and thrusting my hips into the air in front of me to plow a virtual dog cock into some retard who's taking it in front of a mirror and genuinely enjoying themselves. That creeps me the fuck out that anyone could enjoy that. But since I had full body tracking that's often the audience I attract. I'd be laying in my real bed, laying in a bed in VRChat, and many would approach and jokingly do weird sexual shit. But it's clear when they're fooling around and sometimes I'd play along for shits and giggles.
> 
> ...


The PL is ludicrous. Holy shit dude.



Dahmer said:


> This is getting really off topic. This thread is about Dragoneer, not VRChat autism.





Cable said:


> to be honest I feel like VRC/Neos Furry autism deserves it's own thread as opposed to having it spread around several threads but I don't know if there's enough to actually start a thread.



To move this conversation out of Neer's thread, I really do think the VRFur communities do need their own thread.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 14, 2021)

Kind of a side effect of the fandom being such an incestuous rats-nest of insanity tbh


----------



## Dirt Farm (Feb 14, 2021)

Spoiler: The post (moved from Dragoneer's thread)



*In reply to this:*

I used to frequent VRChat in basically all of my free time. That stopped around a year ago for these reasons. I have a full body tracking setup with Vive pucks and everything. I became active just after the trust rank system was implemented. I was there when the Pikapetey drama blew the fuck up and the Shiba model was released publicly. I was there when the Best Boi world ate shit and rebranded to 2.0, then ate shit a second time and rebranded to 3.0 with an entirely different world while the new owner boasted about how the models had proper finger textures and visemes and shit. And that was right around the time where I ducked out of the furry shit and started hanging around the edgy weebs who stand in front of mirrors for hours at a time.

The main reason for this was exactly as you said. Between the popufur shit, the grooming, and the sexualization of absolutely everything I just had enough. I thought perhaps the third refresh of the Best Boi world would transfer power to an owner who was mature. Although the Discord was run properly from what little interaction with it I had, the actual in game interaction was just the same shit in a different toilet. I attended the first couple scheduled meetings to get a feel for the new management and after the second or third I felt so out of place that I just wandered away and left the world a few minutes into it. Haven't been back there ever since. The "ooh you're a popufur" swarming in particular is fucking cancer. It's even more cancerous when you have two of them and they're waving their dicks around with questions like "are these people joining for me or for you?" acting like attracting the attention of large groups of degenerate horny retards is some sort of accomplishment you can use to flex on people. Now while the Best Boi world itself wasn't NSFW, and there were no NSFW aspects to it that I noticed, there were absolutely NSFW models that could easily be located with weird shit llke rainbow glowing dicks you could activate with a hand gesture trigger. I was always in it for the entertainment value. I don't get off to virtually having sex and thrusting my hips into the air in front of me to plow a virtual dog cock into some retard who's taking it in front of a mirror and genuinely enjoying themselves. That creeps me the fuck out that anyone could enjoy that. But since I had full body tracking that's often the audience I attract. I'd be laying in my real bed, laying in a bed in VRChat, and many would approach and jokingly do weird sexual shit. But it's clear when they're fooling around and sometimes I'd play along for shits and giggles.

But then there's some who genuinely enjoy that and aren't playing around. I had one guy cycling through models he had asking me if I found any of them hot because he wanted me to virtually fuck him but I said I wouldn't because I wasn't into that kind of thing. It got to the point where I wasn't sure if he was serious or not, so I played along and he dropped a portal to a private world. To my surprise not only were they not joking, but they weren't even shy about it and clearly knew what they were doing and what they enjoyed. He wanted me to do some face sitting shit and smother him with my ass and stuff. At this point I'm thinking to myself that calling his bluff was a dumb idea because I'm fairly certain it isn't a bluff now. He's seated on a bed playing with a pose menu you use when you don't have full body. He's been there before. He knows the fucking poses. But I wanted to push that extra inch before I bailed. So I pick up a pizza he spawned and ask how old he is. He sounds middle aged and he's running VR with a 1060 3GB on a Vive. He freezes the fuck up and after beating around the bush he tells me he's 15. Yes, 15. That was a real turning point for me. He was very familiar with the fetishy bondage world he brought me to. That meant that he did a lot of fucking around. And he was 15. He told me he understood if I wanted to leave and I told him I was never even into it to begin with. I should have reported them but I was so dumbfounded by the fact that they were both extremely underage and not bluffing that I parted ways and forgot about it. This was a few weeks before the Best Boi 3.0 revision. But now looking back on that situation it's evident that had I thought to report it it probably would have fallen on deaf ears. Not to mention it wasn't a priority of mine anyway because like I said I'm not there for virtual sex so I'm never going to run into a situation like that ever again. But it was definitely a learning experience.

So when it comes to proving something like that with a recording it's virtually impossible. You'd have to know when they're heading off to a private world, be invited to said world e.g. for an orgy, and then record yourself interacting with the minor you're trying to expose them for interacting with in the same manner. Not only that but you never know who's with who. That isn't a feature. Unless you're in the same instance of the same world you don't know who's there. And if they're doing a 1 on 1 with someone in a private world they're probably going to ignore your invite request. The most damming thing you can record without being involved is an encounter where they flirt with a minor and lead them away to a private world. That would be enough, because the implication there is clear especially if the world is fetish themed, but as far as catching it in the act it's not possible without being involved. Could those people have been lying about having evidence? Yes. But if blue otter guy is banned from VRC for it then maybe they weren't. VRC themselves would have evidence, hence the ban, but I doubt they'd provide it to you if you asked for it. You can try going that route. It won't hurt. But if nobody was recording in game then there isn't going to be any evidence. The reason I shared that experience with you is to show you just how easy it is to do that shit. There is no screening. Anyone can run off with anyone without a trace left behind to prove it happened. So if anyone tells you there's safeguards against that they're lying and probably hiding something, deflecting from themselves because they have their own hand in the cookie jar.

Anyhow, as someone who isn't sexually aroused by any of that shit I have little reason to orbit around it aside from seeking an occasional dose of degeneracy when it's quiet everywhere else. Or the Shiba drama that unfolded, because that was entertaining, so I snooped around to follow along with that. So I could only tell you about places I wandered through here and there. I never got to know any faces and don't even know the owners of any of the worlds, so I likely wouldn't be able to provide information on specific people. But the world author shows up on its page when you open it so you can easily see who it is. I don't know if you'll find any of that information useful or not. If needed, if any of this is still even relevant, I can serve as a catalyst for some gay ops when I have the time. Just shoot me a PM. My VRC credentials are in no way tied to anything I've ever posted here and I'm not the kind of retard that would give myself away in game by hiding behind shit and acting shady. That is assuming there's even anything to find.

*In response to this:*

The devs, at least two years ago, are dumb. I befriended one when they joined a world I was on by interrupting them and obnoxiously shooting well-optimized Lego bricks in their face that they could swat away using their UI menu. I don't count this as power leveling because it was so long ago I doubt they remember and the spectators were all normies I was fucking with with loud seizure-inducing flashing shit and cancerous animations that twist your screen. Fucking with in the sense that we were all doing it together, not that I was messing with them, either of which is something you can find on VRChat every day.





Uncle Warren said:


> The PL is ludicrous. Holy shit dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sounds like a huge PL but this took place more than two years ago. It's been a year and a half since I've bothered with furry VRC cancer and when I did I wasn't around it long enough to make an impression and had no desire to. I spent most of the time fucking off in Never Have I Ever and fucking with animations and particles in The Box. That really doesn't narrow anything down because just about everyone does those things every day. It's not unique to me and if you were looking for someone on VRC based on the details I provided you'd never narrow it down.

I said what I said to provide the full story with every bit of context so nothing can be misinterpreted. I didn't quote your previous post where you quoted something from earlier in this thread back in April, but this is the post that mine was directed at. I didn't just randomly ramble for no reason, confirming the suspicion that furries in VRC groom minors would raise a lot of questions without the context I provided. Quoting that entire post puts too much text in the box and Brave on mobile can't handle it because they can't fix their shitty engine, so I quoted a different post of yours that was still slightly relevant in the hope that you'd be able to make the connection between the two.

PL or not I have the hardware in place to jump in and investigate shit or confirm/deny suspicions based around game mechanics or furry worlds I may have encountered over the years. You can think it's faggoty all you want but to me that's valuable information I can potentially provide that will save a lot of time if I know anything relevant. As far as the PL goes I've gone through six or seven name changes since ditching the furry crap in order to shake off any remnants months before I posted. I'm not worried about someone figuring out who I am in VRC when I have nothing to worry about in the first place.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Feb 14, 2021)

WiggleCat said:


> It sounds like a huge PL but this took place more than two years ago. It's been a year and a half since I've bothered with furry VRC cancer and when I did I wasn't around it long enough to make an impression and had no desire to. I spent most of the time fucking off in Never Have I Ever and fucking with animations and particles in The Box. That really doesn't narrow anything down because just about everyone does those things every day. It's not unique to me and if you were looking for someone on VRC based on the details I provided you'd never narrow it down.
> 
> I said what I said to provide the full story with every bit of context so nothing can be misinterpreted. I didn't quote your previous post where you quoted something from earlier in this thread back in April, but this is the post that mine was directed at. I didn't just randomly ramble for no reason, confirming the suspicion that furries in VRC groom minors would raise a lot of questions without the context I provided. Quoting that entire post puts too much text in the box and Brave on mobile can't handle it because they can't fix their shitty engine, so I quoted a different post of yours that was still slightly relevant in the hope that you'd be able to make the connection between the two.
> 
> PL or not I have the hardware in place to jump in and investigate shit or confirm/deny suspicions based around game mechanics or furry worlds I may have encountered over the years. You can think it's faggoty all you want but to me that's valuable information I can potentially provide that will save a lot of time if I know anything relevant. As far as the PL goes I've gone through six or seven name changes since ditching the furry crap in order to shake off any remnants months before I posted. I'm not worried about someone figuring out who I am in VRC when I have nothing to worry about in the first place.


No need to take what he said so personally.


----------



## Dirt Farm (Feb 14, 2021)

Nauseated Courgi said:


> No need to take what he said so personally.


I wasn't. The last paragraph was directed toward someone who quoted the gay ops part in another thread and called it faggoty.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 14, 2021)

WiggleCat said:


> I wasn't. The last paragraph was directed toward someone who quoted the gay ops part in another thread and called it faggoty.


Well it kind of was.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 14, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Well it kind of was.


In Animal Control? One can always assume it's faggotry unless proven otherwise.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Feb 15, 2021)

WiggleCat said:


> Spoiler: The post (moved from Dragoneer's thread)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you forget that you're Simba's number 1 blackmail-dom/target and the only reason anyone seems to know shit about him, these days?

Speaking of which, you haven't given any real updates on that in while some time.


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Feb 16, 2021)

(Archived)
Not sure exactly what happened preceding this, but pibbleking's having a meltdown over 'not deserving to be trans' and is publicizing it as per usual with her drama.

I don't follow her so I missed what happened, idk if anyone else knows? Looks like somebody came at her for being comfortable in her skin or something based on previous tweets.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 16, 2021)

Is that what this is about for troons? It's some kind of merit badge to pin to their vests? LMAO.

"It's an identity thing!" has fallen away and beneath you see what it really is: "I AM A SPESHUL SNOWFLAKE DESERVING OF SPESHUL CONSIDERATION!"

There are people who are actually wrestling with identity, who legitimately feel like they are in the wrong body.  But you, you think it's just another goddamn piece of flair, a form of prestige and special status.  Holy fuck this is why we can't figure out how to help the actual dysphoric people, you stupid shitheads are gumming up the works with some warped notion of trans being something you have to earn like a goddamn award and keep via being a "good trans person" or some stupid shit.

I'd laugh but this is becoming kind of fucking sad.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Feb 16, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Is that what this is about for troons? It's some kind of merit badge to pin to their vests? LMAO.
> 
> "It's an identity thing!" has fallen away and beneath you see what it really is: "I AM A SPESHUL SNOWFLAKE DESERVING OF SPESHUL CONSIDERATION!"
> 
> There are people who are actually wrestling with identity, who legitimately feel like they are in the wrong body. But you, you think it's just another goddamn piece of flair, a form of prestige and special status.


Let me tell you about fursonas.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 16, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Let me tell you about fursonas.


Oh my god anyone who does the "my fursona is the REAL ME hidden beneath my hyoomun skin!" is batshit and might well be otherkin tbh

If you're not just in it to goof around and have fun with a patently absurd concept, you're in it for the wrong reasons lmao


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Feb 16, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Is that what this is about for troons? It's some kind of merit badge to pin to their vests? LMAO.
> 
> "It's an identity thing!" has fallen away and beneath you see what it really is: "I AM A SPESHUL SNOWFLAKE DESERVING OF SPESHUL CONSIDERATION!"
> 
> ...


Seeing as she was going off sometime earlier in the month about how she should be able to show her tits and not have it be nsfw because she's 'a man', that's absolutely what it is for her lol. Funny enough (but in a way that makes sense really) I've noticed it's always these types who spend 80% of their time whining on the internet about being trans and making it their whole personality -- people I've met who actually successfully transitioned virtually never talk about it.


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Feb 16, 2021)

Cowboy Cat said:


> View attachment 1924922
> (Archived)
> Not sure exactly what happened preceding this, but pibbleking's having a meltdown over 'not deserving to be trans' and is publicizing it as per usual with her drama.
> 
> ...


Best guess is someone told her to be trans you need Dysphoria, something she doesn't have. It looks like she made some tweet about her experience as being a 'trans man' and actual trans people called her out as well as other people because she's not trans she's a masculine non binary person. She also made a joke that some found transphobic. Some former friends blocked her and now she's throwing up a pity fest.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 16, 2021)

I do seriously wonder sometimes what the fuck is with this "MY EXISTENCE IS INCORRECT, I HAVE BEEN CHEATED BY CRUEL FATE AND REALITY" crap that has become so pervasive everywhere

It's like a legit existential crisis where they can't fucking deal with not getting four aces in the hand they were dealt because they think "IF ONLY I WERE THIS PERFECT IMAGE OF WHAT I THINK I SHOULD BE I WOULD BE HAPPY AND SUCCESSFUL!" and from that follows "ALL THOSE OTHER PEOPLE WHO ARE HAPPY AND SUCCESSFUL ARE CHEATING AND THIS IS UNFAIR!"

What the actual fuck.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Feb 16, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Oh my god anyone who does the "my fursona is the REAL ME hidden beneath my hyoomun skin!" is batshit and might well be otherkin tbh
> 
> If you're not just in it to goof around and have fun with a patently absurd concept, you're in it for the wrong reasons lmao


Even without the people who think they’re their fursona, a majority of fursonas exist solely to serve as a fursuit that will stand out or at minimum won’t be mistaken for some other fursuit.  That’s why every fucking furry now has pastel colors and weird markings and symbols and shit, or maybe just some accessory like a bandana or whatever the fuck in the event that someone skimped out by buying a generic fursuit.  Every convention photo is a sea of people struggling to look unique and attention-worthy, with the result that no one fucking is.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 16, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Even without the people who think they’re their fursona, a majority of fursonas exist solely to serve as a fursuit that will stand out or at minimum won’t be mistaken for some other fursuit.  That’s why every fucking furry now has pastel colors and weird markings and symbols and shit, or maybe just some accessory like a bandana or whatever the fuck in the event that someone skimped out by buying a generic fursuit.  Every convention photo is a sea of people struggling to look unique and attention-worthy, with the result that no one fucking is.


It gets hilarious the longer you think about it, really.  Just think about all the people you've ever seen, met, known of who wouldn't be considered especially noteworthy in physical appearance... by this strand of thought they're all just nobodies, nothings without any personality because that all resides in the realm of physical appearance according to these idiots

Personality? What's that lmao.  If you can't SEE it, it doesn't EXIST! Like, what kind of hilariously shallow shit is this? I can't be the only one who realizes what a fucking dead end this line of reasoning is, but to be fair it's something I see outside the fandom too in spades - "you are your branded clothing/car/jewelry/etc. and nothing more, you have no personality unless it's something that can be commodified and made externally visible"

Holy everloving shit I want off the consoomer ride.  This explains so much shit I've encountered over the years and I can't say I'm particularly happy about having this realization over and over.  Something is fucking WRONG here.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Feb 16, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> It gets hilarious the longer you think about it, really.  Just think about all the people you've ever seen, met, known of who wouldn't be considered especially noteworthy in physical appearance... by this strand of thought they're all just nobodies, nothings without any personality because that all resides in the realm of physical appearance according to these idiots
> 
> Personality? What's that lmao.  If you can't SEE it, it doesn't EXIST! Like, what kind of hilariously shallow shit is this? I can't be the only one who realizes what a fucking dead end this line of reasoning is, but to be fair it's something I see outside the fandom too in spades - "you are your branded clothing/car/jewelry/etc. and nothing more, you have no personality unless it's something that can be commodified and made externally visible"
> 
> Holy everloving shit I want off the consoomer ride.  This explains so much shit I've encountered over the years and I can't say I'm particularly happy about having this realization over and over.  Something is fucking WRONG here.


Holy shit are you okay?

It’s a fine and good thing to find meaning in your life that doesn’t depend on how completely inconsequential fucking strangers regard you.  Find security in who you are; don’t find it in others’ attention.  You, an anonymous internet bird gossiping about weirdos with other anonymous internet birds who never fucking call any fucking attention to themselves nor to their own fucking lives, should understand this.  Live and enjoy life and make peace with yourself.  That’ll make you happier than fifteen million internet stickers.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 16, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Holy shit are you okay?
> 
> It’s a fine and good thing to find meaning in your life that doesn’t depend on how completely inconsequential fucking strangers regard you.  Find security in who you are; don’t find it in others’ attention.  You, an anonymous internet bird gossiping about weirdos with other anonymous internet birds who never fucking call any fucking attention to themselves nor to their own fucking lives, should understand this.  Live and enjoy life and make peace with yourself.  That’ll make you happier than fifteen million internet stickers.


I seriously feel like I'm on crazy pills when I consider the implications.  Your identity, your personality is not what you are to these people - it's what you buy, what you wear, what you front.  That is just so insanely backwards (like cart-before-horse backwards) that it's like running into a group of people who fervently swear gravity makes things fall upwards.  That's how insane this looks to me.  It's something I've been seeing in a lot of places, to be fair, and for a while now.  It's alarming on a very deep, psychological level, like watching people be consumed by some sort of nightmarish creature that has attached itself to their brainstem a la a Body Snatchers movie, and somehow you're the only one that seems to see it.

If your identity can be sold to you, can be commodified, it can also be stolen/rescinded and stripped away... and then what do you have? I'd tell you to think about that for a moment but frankly I'm upset enough by the implications therein that I don't know that I'd wish that on anyone else.


----------



## Misery Niggas (Feb 16, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> I seriously feel like I'm on crazy pills when I consider the implications.  Your identity, your personality is not what you are to these people - it's what you buy, what you wear, what you front.  That is just so insanely backwards (like cart-before-horse backwards) that it's like running into a group of people who fervently swear gravity makes things fall upwards.  That's how insane this looks to me.  It's something I've been seeing in a lot of places, to be fair, and for a while now.  It's alarming on a very deep, psychological level, like watching people be consumed by some sort of nightmarish creature that has attached itself to their brainstem a la a Body Snatchers movie, and somehow you're the only one that seems to see it.
> 
> If your identity can be sold to you, can be commodified, it can also be stolen/rescinded and stripped away... and then what do you have? I'd tell you to think about that for a moment but frankly I'm upset enough by the implications therein that I don't know that I'd wish that on anyone else.


you know, as much as i kinda agree with you on this, the rest of your posts are starting to look like a "lol calm down" moment to be quite honest with you. it's not really that deep.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 16, 2021)

Misery Niggas said:


> you know, as much as i kinda agree with you on this, the rest of your posts are starting to look like a "lol calm down" moment to be quite honest with you. it's not really that deep.


Yeah it's just... how are people this dumb? Why would they go along with this? It's so pants-on-head.


----------



## pitawilson (Feb 16, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Yeah it's just... how are people this dumb? Why would they go along with this? It's so pants-on-head.


because they are humans.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 16, 2021)

You know what's funny about furries trying to look unique? They could go a long way with a "plain" looking character if they wore clothes. But it's furries, so they'll be nude 99% of the time, anyway. So that idea clearly isn't going to fly.

Anyway, furries have the same problem webbs do when it comes to creating unique OCs, only worse. With anime/manga you can always change the depth of the jaw, the curve of the eyes and the eyebrows, the height of the nose, the height of the mouth, the hair... there are a lot of dials you can turn to create a character when you're a weeb. They're still going to look fairly samey because most artists can't really do very varied face shapes. The Only Six Faces trope exists for a reason, after all.

Furries have it way worse, because most artists only have six faces alright. Only instead of variants on human faces, they have their Dog/Wolf face, their Cat face, their Big Cat face, their Bear face, their Fox face, and their Dragon/Lizard face. Occasionally one or two extras like horses or birds, if that's their _thing_. If they've put real effort into it, these faces will have female and male variants. But that's it. So while us as humans have thousands upon thousands of different physiognomic variants that make every one of us unique within our ethnic group (and look all the same to an outsider), furries don't. And since artists never pay attention to their references, even if they insist their wolf has, say, a broader muzzle and a heavier brow than most, most artists will just draw the same Balto-lookalike and call it a day.



pitawilson said:


> because they are humans.


Ironically, they insist they are dragons.


----------



## “Fun”times (Feb 16, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> You know what's funny about furries trying to look unique? They could go a long way with a "plain" looking character if they wore clothes. But it's furries, so they'll be nude 99% of the time, anyway. So that idea clearly isn't going to fly.
> 
> Anyway, furries have the same problem webbs do when it comes to creating unique OCs, only worse. With anime/manga you can always change the depth of the jaw, the curve of the eyes and the eyebrows, the height of the nose, the height of the mouth, the hair... there are a lot of dials you can turn to create a character when you're a weeb. They're still going to look fairly samey because most artists can't really do very varied face shapes. The Only Six Faces trope exists for a reason, after all.
> 
> ...


That’s the problem, instead of going for an ugly/funny creature like a blob fish, spider crab, kiwi bird, mata mata turtle or some other goofy looking animal so they can stand out, they always go for whichever one has mass sex appeal/most popular in the fandom. If they can’t get a hard on to the animal in question, they won’t draw it, simple as that.


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Feb 16, 2021)

GayDemiBoy said:


> Best guess is someone told her to be trans you need Dysphoria, something she doesn't have. It looks like she made some tweet about her experience as being a 'trans man' and actual trans people called her out as well as other people because she's not trans she's a masculine non binary person. She also made a joke that some found transphobic. Some former friends blocked her and now she's throwing up a pity fest.


I wanna know so bad what the joke was that some of her own friends were upset about it. Most of the people she seems buddy-buddy with are all very 'trans can be whatever you want it to be' types so I'm surprised to read that, although she also is so damn overdramatic it wouldn't shock me if this was blown up a lot from what actually happened.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 16, 2021)

Cowboy Cat said:


> I wanna know so bad what the joke was that some of her own friends were upset about it. Most of the people she seems buddy-buddy with are all very 'trans can be whatever you want it to be' types so I'm surprised to read that, although she also is so damn overdramatic it wouldn't shock me if this was blown up a lot from what actually happened.


It really doesn't take much with these people.  Makes you wonder if the offense is just a convenient contrivance.


----------



## Dirt Farm (Feb 16, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Even without the people who think they’re their fursona, a majority of fursonas exist solely to serve as a fursuit that will stand out or at minimum won’t be mistaken for some other fursuit.  That’s why every fucking furry now has pastel colors and weird markings and symbols and shit, or maybe just some accessory like a bandana or whatever the fuck in the event that someone skimped out by buying a generic fursuit.  Every convention photo is a sea of people struggling to look unique and attention-worthy, with the result that no one fucking is.


If you really want to make them squirm try telling them that putting a nose ring and hat on a Digimon doesn't make it an OC unless they have the legal rights to the character itself. Then when they argue refer them to the guy who got served a C&D by Nintendo for selling porn of their Pokemon "OC"s.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 16, 2021)

Cowboy Cat said:


> I wanna know so bad what the joke was that some of her own friends were upset about it. Most of the people she seems buddy-buddy with are all very 'trans can be whatever you want it to be' types so I'm surprised to read that, although she also is so damn overdramatic it wouldn't shock me if this was blown up a lot from what actually happened.


Whatever it was, if it gets her out of the gendercult before she starts chopping bodyparts off, it was for the better.

She's still going to be up to her tits in woke shit, but at least she's still going to _have_ tits.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Feb 16, 2021)

WiggleCat said:


> If you really want to make them squirm try telling them that putting a nose ring and hat on a Digimon doesn't make it an OC unless they have the legal rights to the character itself. Then when they argue refer them to the guy who got served a C&D by Nintendo for selling porn of their Pokemon "OC"s.


Kuroodod was selling giant asses with Pokemon attached to them more than he was actually selling Pokemon porn, and he pivoted very quickly to selling giant asses with non-copyrighted animals attached to them instead.


----------



## Hymlenis572 (Feb 16, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Kuroodod was selling giant asses with Pokemon attached to them more than he was actually selling Pokemon porn, and he pivoted very quickly to selling giant asses with non-copyrighted animals attached to them instead.


That's the funniest shit to me, The fact he made a comic about eevee's having sex for dozens of pages, and having the audacity to try to sell it.


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Feb 16, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Whatever it was, if it gets her out of the gendercult before she starts chopping bodyparts off, it was for the better.
> 
> She's still going to be up to her tits in woke shit, but at least she's still going to _have_ tits.


True, but given how much her friends are now licking her asshole about how the people claiming there is criteria to being transgender are Wrong and Mean, I'm willing to bet she's back to being a super manly man who wants to flash his tits on twitter within the week.

EDIT: profile literally already says he/they and she's retweeting shit about 'gender euphoria' lmfao


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Feb 16, 2021)

Cowboy Cat said:


> True, but given how much her friends are now licking her asshole about how the people claiming there is criteria to being transgender are Wrong and Mean, I'm willing to bet she's back to being a super manly man who wants to flash his tits on twitter within the week.


She needs to go to Something Awful where the troons will assure her that the time she accidentally left the toilet seat up after scrubbing the bowl is dysphoria because only men ever do that.  I’ve heard similar retardation from those people when they’re trying to recruit more troons.  “Man” who cried once at a movie -> Better start hormones.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 16, 2021)

Cowboy Cat said:


> EDIT: profile literally already says he/they and she's retweeting shit about 'gender euphoria' lmfao


Ah, well. At least that's given her tits a few hours' stay of excution. Hopefully she'll be one of those low-effort ones who turns right back into a girl when she has to go visit the grandparents.


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 16, 2021)

Cowboy Cat said:


> View attachment 1924922
> (Archived)
> Not sure exactly what happened preceding this, but pibbleking's having a meltdown over 'not deserving to be trans' and is publicizing it as per usual with her drama.
> 
> ...


I happened to see the original tweet and it was a joke that said "I'm not like the other girls, I'm trans" with a kiss blowing emoji. Apparently other trans people took it as a huge offense/insult and have been sending her death threats.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Feb 16, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> I happened to see the original tweet and it was a joke that said "I'm not like the other girls, I'm trans" with a kiss blowing emoji. Apparently other trans people took it as a huge offense/insult and have been sending her death threats.


Behead those who insult Islam.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 16, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> I happened to see the original tweet and it was a joke that said "I'm not like the other girls, I'm trans" with a kiss blowing emoji. Apparently other trans people took it as a huge offense/insult and have been sending her death threats.


Sure is another day ending in Y on Tranny Twitter.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 16, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> I do seriously wonder sometimes what the fuck is with this "MY EXISTENCE IS INCORRECT, I HAVE BEEN CHEATED BY CRUEL FATE AND REALITY" crap that has become so pervasive everywhere
> 
> It's like a legit existential crisis where they can't fucking deal with not getting four aces in the hand they were dealt because they think "IF ONLY I WERE THIS PERFECT IMAGE OF WHAT I THINK I SHOULD BE I WOULD BE HAPPY AND SUCCESSFUL!" and from that follows "ALL THOSE OTHER PEOPLE WHO ARE HAPPY AND SUCCESSFUL ARE CHEATING AND THIS IS UNFAIR!"
> 
> What the actual fuck.


Welcome to Clown World.


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 16, 2021)

Let this be a lesson that a group that is known for attacking random people who disagree are just as likely to cannibalize their own for not fitting their mold.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 16, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> Let this be a lesson that a group that is known for attacking random people who disagree are just as likely to cannibalize their own for not fitting their mold.


I've been seeing more of that "violent backlash over minor ideological infraction" stuff going on recently on Twitter, particularly among furfags. I wonder whether they're finally coming down from their election high and jonesing for a new enemy now that they can't just reply to Orange Man's tweets anymore.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Feb 16, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I've been seeing more of that "violent backlash over minor ideological infraction" stuff going on recently on Twitter, particularly among furfags. I wonder whether they're finally coming down from their election high and jonesing for a new enemy now that they can't just reply to Orange Man's tweets anymore.


The orange man’s corpse has been picked clean and the piranhas, still ever hungry for something to bite into, are eyeing each other.  At times I think of a passage in Moby-Dick wherein a dead whale is swarmed by hungry sharks, and they go into such a bloodthirsty frenzy that they eat each other and themselves.


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 16, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I've been seeing more of that "violent backlash over minor ideological infraction" stuff going on recently on Twitter, particularly among furfags. I wonder whether they're finally coming down from their election high and jonesing for a new enemy now that they can't just reply to Orange Man's tweets anymore.


This has been an increasing tension over the last few years thanks to the "TUCUTE" ideology cementing itself.

Now they're starting to horseshoe about what a good trans person is or isn't, ironically representing what they have a problem with from "TRUSCUM".


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 16, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> This has been an increasing tension over the last few years thanks to the "TUCUTE" ideology cementing itself.
> 
> Now they're starting to horseshoe about what a good trans person is or isn't, ironically representing what they have a problem with from "TRUSCUM".


With that much overlap furries have with troons these days, I figure I might as well ask it here: just what the fuck is "tucute" supposed to mean? As in, the etymology of the word, I know what it stands for. "Truscum" makes sense, but "tucute" has always baffled me, and even transgender people I talk to don't know the answer either.


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 16, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> With that much overlap furries have with troons these days, I figure I might as well ask it here: just what the fuck is "tucute" supposed to mean? As in, the etymology of the word, I know what it stands for. "Truscum" makes sense, but "tucute" has always baffled me, and even transgender people I talk to don't know the answer either.


I don't think it stands for anything besides "you can be trans if you want to without dysphoria". It's probably just meant to be read literally as "too cute" and make the trender ideology seem cute and harmless and anyone who disagrees and thinks you need dysphoria is "scum".


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 16, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> I don't think it stands for anything besides "you can be trans if you want to without dysphoria". It's probably just meant to be read literally as "too cute" and make the trender ideology seem cute and harmless and anyone who disagrees and thinks you need dysphoria is "scum".


You know, I thought I was fully aware of how petty and childish these people were but I keep finding ways to surprise myself.

How do people who haven't mentally left 5th grade keep being so obsessed with sex?


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Feb 16, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> I don't think it stands for anything besides "you can be trans if you want to without dysphoria". It's probably just meant to be read literally as "too cute" and make the trender ideology seem cute and harmless and anyone who disagrees and thinks you need dysphoria is "scum".


I was actually on tumblr when this originated/followed some of the users who started it and that's pretty much exactly it, although it was a little more self involved. Iirc it was less about their own ideology seeming cute and more because they thought they themselves were cute.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Feb 16, 2021)

GayDemiBoy said:


> she's a masculine non binary person


That's a funny way of saying Tomboy.


----------



## Cuscuta (Feb 16, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> With that much overlap furries have with troons these days, I figure I might as well ask it here: just what the fuck is "tucute" supposed to mean? As in, the etymology of the word, I know what it stands for. "Truscum" makes sense, but "tucute" has always baffled me, and even transgender people I talk to don't know the answer either.


It originated from trendy bullshit posted by dumb teen girls on Tumblr who said they were "too cute to be cis" and being "uwu smol bean" fake trans men or even less effort, just claiming to be nonbinary and changing nothing about themselves. But don't you DARE imply that they aren't actually trans, or they'd chimp out at you. Even the true and honest trannies grew to hate them, and too-cute (rewritten as tucute) became an insult/label for them.


----------



## Lion (Feb 16, 2021)

Cuscuta said:


> It originated from trendy bullshit posted by dumb teen girls on Tumblr who said they were "too cute to be cis" and being "uwu smol bean" fake trans men or even less effort, just claiming to be nonbinary and changing nothing about themselves. But don't you DARE imply that they aren't actually trans, or they'd chimp out at you. Even the true and honest trannies grew to hate them, and too-cute (rewritten as tucute) became an insult/label for them.


i thought our very own troon kat coined it originally.


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Feb 16, 2021)

Lion said:


> i thought our very own troon kat coined it originally.


She and her friends did. I used to follow them for a laugh back in ~2015 or so when the term was coined.


----------



## Velcheetah (Feb 16, 2021)

I thought PibbleBitch's fall from hyperwoke grace would start with her calling the wrong person a coon or making an off-color (no pun intended) comment about Mexicans or Asians. Anyone offended by her joke has expired yeast for brains, but those who live by the woke must die by it.


Corn Flakes said:


> With that much overlap furries have with troons these days, I figure I might as well ask it here: just what the fuck is "tucute" supposed to mean? As in, the etymology of the word, I know what it stands for. "Truscum" makes sense, but "tucute" has always baffled me, and even transgender people I talk to don't know the answer either.


"Tucute" is short for "too cute to be cis." It means people who think gender dysphoria is somehow not required to be transgender. It was created by the Tumblrite idislikecispeople, a cisgender girl who pretended to be an MtF transgender woman for attention and ass pats while she spewed vitriol against cisgender people and FtM transgender men. I don't know if she created the word "truscum" as well but she certainly helped popularize it. "Truscum" is short for "true transsexual scum" and refers to people who understand gender dysphoria is in fact required to be transgender. People under the tucute banner would prostrate themselves as preaching self love while calling sufferers of gender dysphoria bitter self loathing scumbags who want other people to hate themselves, too.

The same thing Pibble is doing. Because woke... Woke never changes.


This has nothing to do with how much you love or hate yourself. If you don't experience gender dysphoria then you have no reason to consider yourself the opposite gender. If you have to use the logic of someone who pretended to be transgender so they could mask their misogyny and transphobia as "social justice" in order to justify calling yourself transgender then you need a long look in the mirror and some therapy sessions.


Nauseated Courgi said:


> That's a funny way of saying Tomboy.


All this "I'm a trans masc AFAB enby because I don't like skirts and like being tough" bullshit is just reinforcing the same traditionalist gender roles and stereotypes these people ironically claim to be dismantling. They're no different than the hardcore fundamentalists who say a man who cries must be gay or a woman who cuts her hair short must be a lesbian. Just look at troons like Strype who think a man that suffers from social anxiety and doesn't like conflict isn't a man. But it's okay when they reinforce gender roles that are detrimental to men's mental health because they're doing it in the name of "progress."


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Feb 16, 2021)

Velcheetah said:


> I thought PibbleBitch's fall from hyperwoke grace would start with her calling the wrong person a coon or making an off-color (no pun intended) comment about Mexicans or Asians. Anyone offended by her joke has expired yeast for brains, but those who live by the woke must die by it.
> 
> "Tucute" is short for "too cute to be cis." It means people who think gender dysphoria is somehow not required to be transgender. It was created by the Tumblrite idislikecispeople, a cisgender girl who pretended to be an MtF transgender woman for attention and ass pats while she spewed vitriol against cisgender people and FtM transgender men. I don't know if she created the word "truscum" as well but she certainly helped popularize it. "Truscum" is short for "true transsexual scum" and refers to people who understand gender dysphoria is in fact required to be transgender. People under the tucute banner would prostrate themselves as preaching self love while calling sufferers of gender dysphoria bitter self loathing scumbags who want other people to hate themselves, too.
> 
> ...



Extremely well said.

Two additions.

I knew Strype. She can use whatever word for herself that she wants, the truth is that she just wants to be a stereotype of a badass scifi woman with big tits. It's not an identity, it's fetishization of a stereotype, of a -type- of woman that exists in men's minds and fiction. 

She's in love with the idea of being a tough fantasy warrior woman, not a real life person. 

And if you really want to piss off pibblebitch, remind them they're an apologist for zoo artists like poodlewise. Def one of the most volatile and unstable furs out there.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 16, 2021)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> Extremely well said.
> 
> Two additions.
> 
> ...


So, in short, Strype drew so many big-tittied robotic dickgirls they forgot they're a flesh-and-blood human being first and foremost?

I know artists can be unstable and have a... shall we say, "malleable" sense of self, but that's some industrial-grade Kool-Aid.


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Feb 16, 2021)

FursuitSerialKiller said:


> Def one of the most volatile and unstable furs out there.


Ain't this the truth lol. I followed her for a while and wound up unfollowing and muting because I got so tired of her meltdowns covering my TL. I like her art fine but holy hell does she ever constantly have some kind of usually imagined drama going on. Fuck man, like a month ago or whatever when she was going on a tirade about how she as a True Man should be able to show pictures of her tits on twitter without it being nsfw, someone in the replies pointed out that a lot of people still considered tits nsfw for kids and that it was kind of wrong of her to be flashing minors and she blew this up into this person calling her a pedophile. Genuinely surprised she doesn't have a thread tbh.


----------



## Kane Lives (Feb 16, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> So, in short, Strype drew so many big-tittied robotic dickgirls they forgot they're a flesh-and-blood human being first and foremost?
> 
> I know artists can be unstable and have a... shall we say, "malleable" sense of self, but that's some industrial-grade Kool-Aid.


Strype is also a narc and very self-important. You should read some of his past journals. It's really a matter of when, not if, he trooned out, which he did eventually.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 16, 2021)

Kane Lives said:


> Strype is also a narc and very self-important. You should read some of his past journals. It's really a matter of when, not if, he trooned out, which he did eventually.


Any chance of a Cliff's Notes version? Because if Strype's journals are anything like their twitter, I don't think my will to live would last for more than two long-form journals.


----------



## Kane Lives (Feb 16, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Any chance of a Cliff's Notes version? Because if Strype's journals are anything like their twitter, I don't think my will to live would last for more than two long-form journals.


Thankfully, you only need to read one journal for that. I feel it's very indicative of the type of person he is. Note, this is also before the great troon-out, and I have no doubts he was being groomed indirectly by the circle of troons he surrounds himself with, but the blow to the ego from the convention was what pushed him over.



> Wiping that old journal off, since FWA's been over for about a month.
> 
> I gotta say, Furry Weekend Atlanta is a helluva convention.  Strongly recommend it.  They also treated me really well, and I guess that's the point where it all starts to fall apart.
> 
> ...


Emphasis mine.



Spoiler: Screenshot


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 16, 2021)

Kane Lives said:


> Thankfully, you only need to read one journal for that. I feel it's very indicative of the type of person he is. Note, this is also before the great troon-out, and I have no doubts he was being groomed indirectly by the circle of troons he surrounds himself with, but the blow to the ego from the convention was what pushed him over.
> 
> 
> Emphasis mine.
> ...


Well, shit. If anyone ever needed proof that the bridge between troons and furries is built out of crippling insecurity, that's it.

And now Strype is pretending to be a big tiddy robot mom on Twitter, without a drop of self-awareness. Go fucking figure.


----------



## Cuscuta (Feb 16, 2021)

Strype is honestly deserving of his own thread IMO. Self-important obnoxious artist type, involved in that Korps cyberpunk fetishcult thing, and constantly on twitter either politisperging or troonsperging . I've almost lost count of the number of furries he's groomed into trooning out, either directly or indirectly with that creepy "trans bingo" meme/chain of other troons grooming on his behalf after he did the same to them.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 16, 2021)

Cuscuta said:


> Strype is honestly deserving of his own thread IMO. Self-important obnoxious artist type, involved in that Korps cyberpunk fetishcult thing, and constantly on twitter either politisperging or troonsperging . I've almost lost count of the number of furries he's groomed into trooning out, either directly or indirectly with that creepy "trans bingo" meme/chain of other troons grooming on his behalf after he did the same to them.


Korps? As in Kraken Korps? I remember when these guys were just beginning. IIRC, they came out of some keenspot furry webcomic forums (don't remember which, those were a dime a dozen back then), roleplaying being part of a HYDRA-style supervillain organization. They had a couple decent artists doing stuff for them back then, too. Skip ahead some 15 years and as far as I know their "leader" has trooned out and gone full slippery slope degeneracy with his hypnosis and pregnancy kinks. And since they have Strype, I guess they're still targeting artists.

You know, I never thought of them as a cult, but now that you mention it the signs _are_ there. I'd suggest a thread on these guys, but if every furry coomer group got their own thread Animal Control would get busier than A&N.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 16, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I'd suggest a thread on these guys, but if every furry coomer group got their own thread Animal Control would get busier than A&N.


Wouldn't be the worst thing in the world.


----------



## Pizdec (Feb 17, 2021)

So Kayla-Na, being the ever so hot-take backtracking artist she is, posted some lovely art of implied child molestation.



Spoiler: Literally no one asked for this.









How many days you think it'll take till she backtracks again on making this kind of shit?


----------



## Lion (Feb 17, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> So Kayla-Na, being the ever so hot-take backtracking artist she is, posted some lovely art of implied child molestation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i’m still surprised she hasn’t been fully ran out of the fandom due to her refusing to draw gay.


----------



## Pizdec (Feb 17, 2021)

Lion said:


> i’m still surprised she hasn’t been fully ran out of the fandom due to her refusing to draw gay.


She draws it, when she feels like it, lol. She literally drew a piece and posted it today.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 17, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> So Kayla-Na, being the ever so hot-take backtracking artist she is, posted some lovely art of implied child molestation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the absolute fuck. Where did you get this. Where is the archive.


----------



## Big Bang (Feb 17, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> So Kayla-Na, being the ever so hot-take backtracking artist she is, posted some lovely art of implied child molestation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMO there's not enough here to imply the intentions of the picture being to sexually arouse someone any more than a story is used to disturb people with topics like this. It's creepy as fuck but until I get more context, I'm not going to start calling her a pedo. Unless she's drawn cub porn before. Then yes, this would be pedo fuel. There's always the question of why someone with no track record of this kind of content would suddenly produce a comic-esque picture like this.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 17, 2021)

Just what is that creepy creature, anyway? Some sort of tapir?



TheBigOne said:


> IMO there's not enough here to imply the intentions of the picture being to sexually arouse someone any more than a story is used to disturb people with topics like this. It's creepy as fuck but until I get more context, I'm not going to start calling her a pedo. Unless she's drawn cub porn before. Then yes, this would be pedo fuel. There's always the question of why someone with no track record of this kind of content would suddenly produce a comic-esque picture like this.


Kayla is pretty infamous for that sort of "questionable" content. It's like she's got no filter between her brain and her hands when it comes to it. No horrifying kinks that I can remember, but the context of the pictures is often a source of "hell no!".


----------



## Noebel (Feb 17, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> the context of the pictures is often a source of "hell no!".


Sometimes people do shit like this to gross-out other people on the internet. And child molestation is one of the few remaining themes that can gross-out majority of the internet crowd by just implication. While I can't say the exact reason she drew that, there are other beliveable options besided her being a pedo. Like, remember Shadman(one of the big reasons people are harder to gross-out these days btw)? I don't know this for sure, but I don't think he's a pedo. Just got too caught-up with "3edgy5you" attitude, which made him famous. Othervise his art was quite meh and without being the edgiest motherfucker in the h@@d he would've faded into obscurity.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Feb 17, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> IMO there's not enough here to imply the intentions of the picture being to sexually arouse someone any more than a story is used to disturb people with topics like this. It's creepy as fuck but until I get more context, I'm not going to start calling her a pedo. Unless she's drawn cub porn before. Then yes, this would be pedo fuel. There's always the question of why someone with no track record of this kind of content would suddenly produce a comic-esque picture like this.


I don't even remember how long ago it was but I vaguely recall her once saying she likes cub art because it's cute. I don't even have a source on that because it's such a vague memory so that goes with a grain of salt.


----------



## Toma (Feb 17, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Just what is that creepy creature, anyway? Some sort of tapir?


I think these are Pokémon (Charmander & Drowzee)


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 17, 2021)

Noebel said:


> Sometimes people do shit like this to gross-out other people on the internet. And child molestation is one of the few remaining themes that can gross-out majority of the internet crowd by just implication. While I can't say the exact reason she drew that, there are other beliveable options besided her being a pedo. Like, remember Shadman(one of the big reasons people are harder to gross-out these days btw)? I don't know this for sure, but I don't think he's a pedo. Just got too caught-up with "3edgy5you" attitude, which made him famous. Othervise his art was quite meh and without being the edgiest motherfucker in the h@@d he would've faded into obscurity.


That's why I didn't claim she's a pedo. I've seen enough of her stupid takes to know she likes pirouetting back and forth between "edgy claim for lulz" and "genuine Angus-grade lolcow material", but not enough to be able to tell the difference with certainty.



Toma said:


> I think these are Pokémon (Charmander & Drowzee)
> View attachment 1927279View attachment 1927280


Oh, right. I forgot Kayla pretty much only draws copyrighted characters/species.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 17, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> So Kayla-Na, being the ever so hot-take backtracking artist she is, posted some lovely art of implied child molestation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God this makes my stomach turn.


----------



## Pizdec (Feb 17, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> What the absolute fuck. Where did you get this. Where is the archive.


It's on FA, so I can't archive it annoyingly.


----------



## RicoNecroDoc (Feb 17, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> So Kayla-Na, being the ever so hot-take backtracking artist she is, posted some lovely art of implied child molestation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the little Charmander.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 17, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> It's on FA, so I can't archive it annoyingly.





Spoiler: screenshots exist


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 17, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Spoiler: screenshots exist
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1927430


Looking at it again, it reminds me of that old webcomic, Jack. _Really sick shit_, cutesy-looking characters.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 17, 2021)

Yes... that seems to be mere storytelling... not meant o arouse. In fact, she seems to hav effectively communicated tha the Drowzee is a creepy villain.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 17, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Yes... that seems to be mere storytelling... not meant o arouse. In fact, she seems to hav effectively communicated tha the Drowzee is a creepy villain.


On one hand at least she accurately depicted the discomfort and terror a kid likely feels in that situation, on the other someone is going to flog their dolphin to it


----------



## NoFeline (Feb 17, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Just what is that creepy creature, anyway? Some sort of tapir?


As @Toma said that is indeed a Drowzee, and because of that...


TheBigOne said:


> IMO there's not enough here to imply the intentions of the picture being to sexually arouse someone any more than a story is used to disturb people with topics like this. It's creepy as fuck but until I get more context, I'm not going to start calling her a pedo.


...I'm going to echo this sentiment ^
It's basically fanon at this point that Drowzee and Hypno are creepy chesters. Drowzee, being based on the Baku infiltrates children's rooms at night to eat dreams, and Hypno is known to kidnap little kids. The jokes basically wrote themselves.

I don't remember if it's equally canon to Drowzee as it is to the baku, I _feel like_ I remember something like this from the anime, but if a child calls on a Baku to take away their nightmares it's just as likely to eat their hopes and dreams and leave them as an empty husk of themself, which might be seen as a parallel to being sexually abused by someone you trust. Additionally, I've never seen a cub/shota artist depict the predator being this creepy, or a child character as being this scared. It's always an idealized representation.

Those two factors in mind I personally don't believe this is intended to be erotic material.

Of course, there are definitely exceptions. Artists like Aggy that got badtouched and became so fucked in the head that their own fear became erotic to them, and people, particularly female pedophiles like Julia Vickerman, who seem to get off on being creepy. I guess we'll have see if/when further pages are released.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Feb 17, 2021)

NoFeline said:


> I don't remember if it's equally canon to Drowzee as it is to the baku, I _feel like_ I remember something like this from the anime


The Pokedex does reference that they sneak into people's rooms as they sleep to eat their dreams (even saying that if you wake up with an ichy nose, you had your dreams eaten by them).


----------



## Pizdec (Feb 17, 2021)

NoFeline said:


> Those two factors in mind I personally don't believe this is intended to be erotic material.


I know it's not erotic, but the criticism I have is knowing Kayla-na loves to start these edgy little stories and AUs only to turn around and start a pity party journal of "uwu I won't be making this kind of content anymore sowwy if I upset people". She's done it with her rape themed MLP comics.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Feb 17, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Spoiler: screenshots exist
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1927430


Now she made it so you can't view it without being logged in, and closed the comments down on the next page.


Spoiler: Creepy









There's a whole previous comic of the same characters, apparently, called "Interupted". It's... I gotta be honest, this is a horror-show. A very well done horror-show.



Spoiler: Here it is, "Interupted"


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 17, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Now she made it so you can't view it without being logged in, and closed the comments down on the next page.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Creepy
> ...


...I think I know where this is headed.

Drowzee = mother's new (pedo) boyfriend

...weird that she made the father (?) gay, didn't Kayla-Na have a thing about not caring for homosexuals


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Feb 17, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> So Kayla-Na, being the ever so hot-take backtracking artist she is, posted some lovely art of implied child molestation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least she chose the one Pokémon that _looks_ like a child molester.


----------



## Pizdec (Feb 17, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Now she made it so you can't view it without being logged in, and closed the comments down on the next page.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Creepy
> ...


Lmao, she deleted the original, and reposted it with the comments removed. She knows she's pushing it with this.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Feb 17, 2021)

The furry artist fwflunky is getting backlash for collaborating on an art piece with accused pedophile DaveOverlord.



Spoiler: Tweet Photos















Majority of comments are accepting the apology he released earlier today while the quote retweets are mentioning how he was warned of Dave’s reputation and how he ghosted those who told him.


The Tweet
Archive


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 17, 2021)

I realize this might be a dumb question given this is the furry fandom but do the accusations against DaveOverlord have merit


----------



## Crossed Animal (Feb 17, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> I realize this might be a dumb question given this is the furry fandom but do the accusations against DaveOverlord have merit


Fair question, since I'm somewhat unsure myself.

The only information I could come across was this post here.



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/hiro-misterfujioka.75317/post-7194603


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Feb 17, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> I realize this might be a dumb question given this is the furry fandom but do the accusations against DaveOverlord have merit


What I saw on twitter is "DaveOverlord follows cub-artists and likes cub-porn".


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 17, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> What I saw on twitter is "DaveOverlord follows cub-artists and likes cub-porn".


Cub is questionable but the accusation may be more pertinent


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 18, 2021)

Aviary Hideaway said:


> The furry artist fwflunky is getting backlash for collaborating on an art piece with accused pedophile DaveOverlord.
> View attachment 1928911
> 
> 
> ...


Every week some artist is getting "cancelled" for this shit but I'll be honest, this is just fucking clout chasing at its finest. The pedo shit's just the most reliable since you can't say "Who cares" without being put in the same boat as them.

That said, if they keep this up it'll be a crazy catastrophe when they find out the big heads like Dragoneer were deeply involved in Softpaw Magazine.


----------



## Noebel (Feb 18, 2021)

NoFeline said:


> I _feel like_ I remember something like this from the anime


All I can remember is in the early episodes there was a private club of people who used drowzee to sleep better, since they had a problem with sleeping manually or something. But somehow it made children in the same city go braindead(hypnotic radiation reflected from the noosphere? who knows?).


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Feb 18, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Every week some artist is getting "cancelled" for this shit but I'll be honest, this is just fucking clout chasing at its finest. The pedo shit's just the most reliable since you can't say "Who cares" without being put in the same boat as them.
> 
> That said, if they keep this up it'll be a crazy catastrophe when they find out the big heads like Dragoneer were deeply involved in Softpaw Magazine.


You're a little late. Furries either know Dragoneer is a cubfucker and zooprotector, or they know and don't give a shit.

And maybe a few are genuinely ignorant.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 18, 2021)

Noebel said:


> All I can remember is in the early episodes there was a private club of people who used drowzee to sleep better, since they had a problem with sleeping manually or something. But somehow it made children in the same city go braindead(hypnotic radiation reflected from the noosphere? who knows?).


...more or less. Hypno helped others go to sleep. Drowzee helped others wake up. Hypno's hypnosis mad everyone go crazy.


----------



## Vault (Feb 18, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> I realize this might be a dumb question given this is the furry fandom but do the accusations against DaveOverlord have merit


Never heard of the guy myself, but a quick google and I found this with other names too.





						Furry Pedophiles Thread
					

All the pedophiles in this thread have been confirmed 100%. I won't add anyone that has not been confirmed with proof. Simply calling someone a "pedo" won't land them on this thread. There is pictures to go with all the cases but I can only do 4 at a time, so they will be in further replies in...




					flote.app
				





			https://archive.vn/Chxvw
		


Worth saying though some folk mentioned might actually be innocent. lupinefoxes got seen as not guilty as far as I remember, after the whole furry rape party thing.


----------



## Jangarango (Feb 18, 2021)

Gonna add on here, not that it really matters, but the child in the Kayla-Na art is a salandit, not a charmander, although I also thought it was a charmander at first.

Edit: here’s an older submission of the child’s mother, and one of the molester drowzee.








While you’re all definitely not wrong about the info about drowzee contributing to using one for a molester stepdad role, I’d also add that there was a drowzee in PMD that manipulated some kiddo pokemon, and I was immediately reminded of that when I saw this.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 18, 2021)

Ow the edge.

Druggie mama Salazzle, pedofork Drowzee stepdad/pimp, don't know what the fuck the gay dad is, probably something from a newer gen.

I mean, it could be an OK story (as fucked up stories go) but using Pokemon makes it feel REALLY cheap.


----------



## Big Bang (Feb 18, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Ow the edge.
> 
> Druggie mama Salazzle, pedofork Drowzee stepdad/pimp, don't know what the fuck the gay dad is, probably something from a newer gen.
> 
> I mean, it could be an OK story (as fucked up stories go) but using Pokemon makes it feel REALLY cheap.


Seriously. If you're going to have something odd like Pokemon as the world for your story, you need to have a reason as to why you chose Pokemon and specifically the characters you use. If the characters can be replaced by humans, it's not a good utilization of the attributes of the characters. I had a Drowzee story drafted where the plot relied on their powers and type; it wouldn't be possible to replace it with humans without breaking the story. Having a Drowzee be a pedo without more substance relating to it being a Pokemon isn't good writing. Majority of furry comics fall into this problem. The only thing they've got going for their story is a cliche storyline with a unique species that someone can fap to, yet the species could be replaced with any other animal (human included) and you'd get the same story. Who am I kidding, though. It's Kayla-Na we're talking about.


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 18, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Ow the edge.
> 
> Druggie mama Salazzle, pedofork Drowzee stepdad/pimp, don't know what the fuck the gay dad is, probably something from a newer gen.
> 
> I mean, it could be an OK story (as fucked up stories go) but using Pokemon makes it feel REALLY cheap.


The gay dads are that new electric type toxitricity.


----------



## Misery Niggas (Feb 18, 2021)

since this kinda topic is still relevant, is anyone ready for the same old tired argument about not separating the artist from the art again?


----------



## AutisticFatPig (Feb 18, 2021)

Kayla-Na thread when? Bitch is notorious for her chimpouts. She's honestly a favorite cow of mine.

Also, the gay dads aren't GAY GUYS. They are BISEXUAL. So she can still draw straight stuff with them. Kayla is really offended by gays/lesbians for whatever reason, even refusing to draw them.


Aww, she's insulted her child rape comic suspended her from her tugboat site. Get fucked Kayla.



Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Now she made it so you can't view it without being logged in, and closed the comments down on the next page.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Creepy
> ...



I found this comic creepy af. The bio dad (the tall one) says things like 'piss's her knickers again' which really creeps me out. What type of dad would say that? That's not lovey or cutesy Kayla, that's downright nasty to say about a child.
Also, small nitpick - designs are boring and unimaginative. Toxtricity with piercings - daring today, aren't we?
And the weird Br'ish innut'isms she does are kinda racist. Especially from a black kween like Kayla.

But the big, BIG thing to finish with, is that something things are best left 'hinted' Kayla. Not everything HAS TO BE DRAWN/SHOWN. Especially a CHILD about to be fucking MOLESTED AND RAPED.
Jesus sorry for the MOTIness, but this is beyond sickening.


----------



## Hymlenis572 (Feb 18, 2021)

Jangarango said:


> Gonna add on here, not that it really matters, but the child in the Kayla-Na art is a salandit, not a charmander, although I also thought it was a charmander at first.
> 
> Edit: here’s an older submission of the child’s mother, and one of the molester drowzee.
> 
> ...


Hehe penis nose


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 18, 2021)

AutisticFatPig said:


> Also, the gay dads aren't GAY GUYS. They are BISEXUAL. So she can still draw straight stuff with them. Kayla is really offended by gays/lesbians for whatever reason, even refusing to draw them.


That's what I thought I remembered, and that sounds like the kind of mental gymnastics she would do to justify drawing characters engaged in homo stuff

It's whatever, just kind of funny to think about - "Guys doing gay stuff is only ok if they'd totes do it with women too"


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 18, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> That's what I thought I remembered, and that sounds like the kind of mental gymnastics she would do to justify drawing characters engaged in homo stuff
> 
> It's whatever, just kind of funny to think about - "Guys doing gay stuff is only ok if they'd totes do it with women too"


I'm half-expecting her to go "IT'S NOT GAY! BALLS AREN'T TOUCHING!" one of these days.


----------



## DemDer (Feb 18, 2021)

I think these three should be called out, this is from memory so I don't have any images.


Spoiler: Cynthia Williams / HappySorry



FA / DA / Twitter / ArtStation

Cynthia is a "golden" underweight lesbian asian artist girl that graduated at Collins College for Game Design in Arizona. Under the name HappySorry, Cynthia roped up other lesbian artists in an attempt to create a popular name for herself, but it failed in the end.

She sells "adoptable" characters called Taums which are owl-like bears with a mouth in their stomach. After purchasing one of these Taums, people are left with nothing to do except commission her again for artwork featuring their designs. This quickly ran into a dead end because no one knew what to do with these characters after they received them, some people tried to make up stories to keep their characters 'alive' but they all fell short and died off within a few years.

Cynthia herself is an egotistical opportunist; while on Livestream with her friends, she was seen making selfish comments in the chat box before erasing them and not hitting send: "I'm HappySorry, I can do what I want to."

She's the same as any online artist, friends are the resource of her ideas and she's the cheerleader getting all the money and attention.
There have been several times where unnamed artists gave her ideas, yet every one of these secret artists have left Cynthia in some fit of drama with her.

Those who worked with Cynthia were told to create Taum designs for her to sell, or to create Taum events that could bring in money like YCH auctions and conventions.
About 6-7 years ago, she tried to become popular by making a DogeCoin game where you collect DogeCoins with the doge meme in a space ship. After making this simple side-scrolling game, her head was filled with hot air and she assumed she could make it on her own.

Her secret artists left her, groups she was creating comics with told her to leave, and one day she ate bad eggs at work, now she permanently has polyps in her intestines.
When Cynthia announced on her journal that she was sick with polyps, her fans gave her money to cover a medical bill under 500$.
She admits to never sleeping with a man and calls herself a TRUE (or "golden") lesbian because of it. Also, she dates girls in real life while dating girls online at the same time because she considers the two types of relationships to be different.

Plenty of straight people have supported her as she's gotten sick or when she needed money throughout the years, but she only praises the gay ones and becomes friends with them.
Cynthia has also sent nudes of herself to female artists who work for her so they'll work harder and want to be around her more, but she will never do that for men.

Cynthia's only programming skills are ActionScript 3 from a couple of college projects. Her attempts at 3D have all been nothing more than screenshots and turnabouts because she can't fully comprehend it.

She also joined FurAffinity just to get more attention, even though she's not even a furry herself.





Spoiler: Ifus Moraine / Stephanie Fargo and Serene Wyatt / Maxi-Rover



Stephanie Fargo / Ifus Moraine:
FA / DA / Weasyl / Patreon / RefSheet / Twitter / WikiFur / Her own website / A furry drawing book she made

Serene Wyatt / Maxi-Rover
FA / NSFW Twitter / Twitter 1 / Twitter 2 / Twitter 3 / Patreon / Book she draws for which is made up by K.J. Hales

Stephanie used to live in Mt. Clemens, Michigan where she was known to be selfish, rude, extremely fat, and super religious. She was no stranger to embarrassing herself as a child.
When an earlier version of Photoshop was released before 2010, she shamed her parents for not buying the legit ~$1,000 disc for her. She cried on FA and LiveJournal about her parents being abusive for not buying it. She claimed that she couldn't continue her art career without the full CD. Her friends offered a free downloadable copy of Photoshop, yet she declined it saying "it's not legit! I want to support the company!!" Stephanie's art commonly consists of fat/vore/slime with mediocre quality, so it never really mattered if she continued her art career.

Stephanie ran an Oekaki called "Makeshift Oekaki" in the early 2000s with her friends Anuvia, Vanilla Kitsune, Valixy, Shnellz, and several others including normies she knew in real life that weren't furries. After inviting everyone to her Oekaki, she then told her mod team that she "regretted it" and "I didn't think so many bad artists would join, I thought better artists would join and not so many newbie underage ones." She ordered her mods to send emails to the "bad artists" to tell them they were no longer welcome to Makeshift Oekaki. This broke the hearts of several young artists who were new to art, and doing nothing wrong. When confronted by some of the banned members, Stephanie played dumb and pretended she didn't tell her mods to remove lesser artists, throwing her entire team under the bus.

When Stephanie went to college, she continued to be a nuisance with another furry named Serene Wyatt / Maxi-Rover who went to the same college with her.
Other lesser artists from the area that she met through FA and DA attended this college as well. By the time college was over, Serene no longer talked to Stephanie because she was "annoying and stupid." Serene herself moved out of Blunk St. Plymouth Michigan after graduating college, and also right after her brother died from drug overdose.
She claims her brother's drug use "destroyed their family's life" so they shunned him out of the house, yet her brother said she was "always a bitch" before he ended up dying later due to said drugs. I also wrote in a previous post that Serene wrote underage furry rape comics before she made up ShantyLand and got the job with her book. Now, she just draws anything the furries ask for to get extra attention/money on the side while she still draws for a children's book.


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 18, 2021)

DemDer said:


> I think these three should be called out, this is from memory so I don't have any images.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cynthia Williams / HappySorry
> ...


Neither of these are that interesting and have very little info and you didn't provide any proof to back up any of the claims. It just sounds like hatewanking. 

One thing of note is that HappySorry's "taums" were originally called owlbears and are ripped from DnD.


----------



## DemDer (Feb 18, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> Neither of these are that interesting and have very little info and you didn't provide any proof to back up any of the claims. It just sounds like hatewanking.
> 
> One thing of note is that HappySorry's "taums" were originally called owlbears and are ripped from DnD.


I didn't know DnD had something like Taums, that makes hers even more lame to me. I could go get some more proof by digging in their profiles which still exist, but like you said it's not interesting enough to do that.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 18, 2021)

This really feels more like content for the Personal Furry Lolcows thread. It's not bad, just... not really all that interesting or dramatic? We're so desensitized to furry drama that if it doesn't make our eyes roll or our stomachs churn (or both), it barely registers in this thread.


----------



## Daisymae (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## JethroTullamore (Feb 18, 2021)

Daisymae said:


>


“Furries with autism” seems redundant, they could have just called it “Furries” and that would have covered it.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 18, 2021)

AutisticFatPig said:


> Kayla-Na thread when? Bitch is notorious for her chimpouts. She's honestly a favorite cow of mine.


Because it will most likely go the same route as Adiago where everyone in the thread doesn't laugh at the subject but gets mad and a-logs fucking everything.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 18, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Because it will most likely go the same route as Adiago where everyone in the thread doesn't laugh at the subject but gets mad and a-logs fucking everything.


That's what happens when the cow isn't lulzy. Kayla is just... stuck between "boring" and "revolting" with her stuff. The only thing I find funny about her is her obsession with drawing copyrighted characters and copyrighted characters only, no matter how inappropriate it would be to draw pokemon in whatever situations she's drawing them in. I know fanart draws in eyeballs, but still... why?


----------



## Pizdec (Feb 19, 2021)

Because Kayla-Na hasn't learned that her comic is digusting, she posted the next two pages.



Spoiler: Page three











Spoiler: The harder you make this, the worse of a beatin' you and your mum get...








Also, she went from "Wee vaca time!" to "Can I have my FA back now please...?" pretty quick.


----------



## UglyGremlin69 (Feb 19, 2021)

Lucky has responded to the DHC drama.





Spoiler: Full images














The Tweet
Archive





I did download the video in case it gets taken down. I just don't know how to upload it as i tells me it is too large.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 19, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> Because Kayla-Na hasn't learned that her comic is digusting, she posted the next two pages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has gone straight into  territory.  She's paralleling the Drowzee's dream eating with molestation, ascribing a very prurient nature to something that didn't really possess that in the first place unless you had a fairly filthy mind.  And implied DV, yeah, that's always a fun subject to broach using... Pokemon.


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 19, 2021)

Kayla-na is fucking retarded. She knew goddamn well she was toeing the line with cub porn and that FA doesn't allow it.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 19, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> Kayla-na is fucking retarded. She knew goddamn well she was toeing the line with cub porn and that FA doesn't allow it.


That's been her MO for a while, basically going out of her way to piss people off and then whipping around and going "DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM" or otherwise acting like a snotty moocow when someone tells her to fuck right off with her shit

Something about dishing it out but not taking it well lmao


----------



## Kane Lives (Feb 19, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> Because Kayla-Na hasn't learned that her comic is digusting, she posted the next two pages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope 'Neer keeps her edgy ass banned. It'd be one of the few good things he did.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 19, 2021)

I really can't get over how the use of fucking POKEMON cheapens the hell out of this story.  I can't imagine why you'd do that unless your aim was to find exactly what it takes to have Nintendo send Yakuza hitmen to your door.

Someone mentioned the language the dad was using to describe the kid's bedwetting issue, and it's possible that the father isn't exactly a saint either, or perhaps it can be explained by Kayla-Na not having any fucking idea what the hell a loving father figure would say (extrapolate what you will from that statement), or it could be her typical edgy-bitch attitude seeping through into everything she fucking writes.  Who knows.


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Feb 19, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> I really can't get over how the use of fucking POKEMON cheapens the hell out of this story. I can't imagine why you'd do that unless your aim was to find exactly what it takes to have Nintendo send Yakuza hitmen to your door.


How any furry ever thinks using Pokemon in NSFW material is beyond me. I remember there was a huge furry known for making extremely graphic sexual content of the Eeveelution line, usually releasing them first on his Patreon. He got big enough that Nintendo took notice and sent a very clear CnD to him. 

Kayla-Na is just lucky her comic isn't big enough for any eyes at Nintendo or Gamefreak to be looking over at how she wrote about a Drowzee molesting a Saladint.


----------



## NoFeline (Feb 19, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> Kayla-na is fucking retarded. She knew goddamn well she was toeing the line with cub porn and that FA doesn't allow it.


Neer is a big fan of cub himself, so to suit his particular tastes the ban on cub doesn't apply to any Digimon or Pokemon, with the justification that Digimon do not age and Pokemon evolution is not correlated with age.

I guess any written confirmation that the child is indeed, a child, either within the image or the description, could be considered bannable. Also possible that that staff got flooded with report spam and decided to ban her just to make the problem go away.


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 19, 2021)

NoFeline said:


> Neer is a big fan of cub himself, so to suit his particular tastes the ban on cub doesn't apply to any Digimon or Pokemon, with the justification that Digimon do not age and Pokemon evolution is not correlated with age.
> 
> I guess any written confirmation that the child is indeed, a child, either within the image or the description, could be considered bannable. Also possible that that staff got flooded with report spam and decided to ban her just to make the problem go away.


I'm aware of his history with cub porn, however I think their lax approach to Digimon and pokemon is only applied to "canon" approaches to them rather than anthropomorphic depictions like what Kayla-na drew. It does not change the fact that she intentionally toed the line because she thought she'd get away with it due to her popularity.


----------



## Big Bang (Feb 19, 2021)

NoFeline said:


> I guess any written confirmation that the child is indeed, a child, either within the image or the description, could be considered bannable. Also possible that that staff got flooded with report spam and decided to ban her just to make the problem go away.


Any mention of a child being in a sexual situation, a child being in the presence of sexual situation, and I'm assuming a child talking about sexual situations as well. I don't know yet if this also includes a child talking about their 'sexuality'. But even if there's no porn showing, a child talking about being nude in front of an adult or talking about bad things that happened to them is considered a suspendable offense. The fact that she has been suspended over this means she* has drawn cub art in the past* that has violated this rule, as FA does not suspend you for the first offense of this specific rule (unless it was something truly heinous, and her comic does not meet that criteria). She's not going to win the appeal, either.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 19, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> Any mention of a child being in a sexual situation, a child being in the presence of sexual situation, and I'm assuming a child talking about sexual situations as well. I don't know yet if this also includes a child talking about their 'sexuality'. But even if there's no porn showing, a child talking about being nude in front of an adult or talking about bad things that happened to them is considered a suspendable offense. The fact that she has been suspended over this means she* has drawn cub art in the past* that has violated this rule, as FA does not suspend you for the first offense of this specific rule (unless it was something truly heinous, and her comic does not meet that criteria). She's not going to win the appeal, either.


Didn't Kayla-Na spend a while away from FurAffinity? It was a couple years ago but I remember her seething somewhere else (I think it was Weasyl) and complaining about FA _a lot_.



UglyGremlin69 said:


> Lucky has responded to the DHC drama.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry, I got it.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Feb 19, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Didn't Kayla-Na spend a while away from FurAffinity? It was a couple years ago but I remember her seething somewhere else (I think it was Weasyl) and complaining about FA _a lot_.


Could have also sworn that she also allegedly used either 8chan's /fur/ or /furry/ boards years ago when 8chan still existed.


UglyGremlin69 said:


> Lucky has responded to the DHC drama.
> View attachment 1931959
> 
> 
> ...


 what a non-apology, Blondefoxy looks like the type of woman to fuck dogs as well. Spends more time talking about cancel culture than she does actually acknowledging what happened, alongside listing the @'s of the people who have ever shared their story on her, even!


----------



## AutisticFatPig (Feb 19, 2021)

Kayla DID actually have a C+D order from both Toby Fox and Hasbro.
Toby Fox because she was making a rape comic with Sans abducting and raping Frisk. Not sure about the Hasbro one, something about MLP I think.

She's an odd one - she believes anything about her in the negative is a personal attack. Even very minor critisism.
She also actively searches her name on Twitter, looking for anyone bad mouthing her. So she can put them on blast and have her hoard of followers attack them.

She's not great with kids. Search up the whole FriendlyHougen situation.

But FA is very careful with anything baby/cub related. ANYTHING remotely nude/sexual will be taken down.





Her husband is her ultimate whiteknight. He's a creepy mid 40s cuck who spends his day moaning about orange man and fucking cartoons.
He even went on u18chan to protect his sweet mistress from the boooolies.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 19, 2021)

AutisticFatPig said:


> View attachment 1932631
> Her husband is her ultimate whiteknight. He's a creepy mid 40s cuck who spends his day moaning about orange man and fucking cartoons.
> He even went on u18chan to protect his sweet mistress from the boooolies.


"Just a story about a creepy Drowzee doing creepy things" and "no sexual content". Yeah, sure.

No sexual content. Yet.

You can be damn sure if Kayla hadn't received that _barrage_ of backlash for the first page of the comic _alone_, within three more pages that Salandit/Charmander/whateverthefuck would be a Drowzee cocksleeve.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 19, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> This has gone straight into  territory.  She's paralleling the Drowzee's dream eating with molestation, ascribing a very prurient nature to something that didn't really possess that in the first place unless you had a fairly filthy mind.  And implied DV, yeah, that's always a fun subject to broach using... Pokemon.


Being fair, Drowzee (the original ones) like the dreams of children, whereas their evolution Hypno are Memectic Molesters. Do you remember that 'Come Little Children' song people like to SPAM?

Drowzee's depiction in this comic is actually quite clever... or at least th inevitable conclusion to those implications.


----------



## AutisticFatPig (Feb 19, 2021)

If it was a Drowzee being 'creepy like in the Pokedex' why is he feeling up a CHILD under her sheets. If he wants her dreams/using Dream Eater, what did Kayla draw him being all touchy? 
He could have sat in a dark corner, feeding into her dreams. Without touching her.
Why did he have to wake her if he was just being creepy? Again, if he were going to use Dream Eater, she needed to be asleep. Plot makes no sense other than a molesting plot.

I swear to God, Kayla loves the negative attention. Just so she can have a pity party afterwards and cry victim
Her playing dumb is honestly just ignorant. And the people applauding her are just as bad.

She just loves being edgy - anyone remember the 'so edgy you'd cut yourself' Spyro comic? Where her sona dragon eats/kills kids?
This isn't edgy for laughs though - this is disgusting.

This woman wants kids btw.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 19, 2021)

AutisticFatPig said:


> If it was a Drowzee being 'creepy like in the Pokedex' why is he feeling up a CHILD under her sheets. If he wants her dreams/using Dream Eater, what did Kayla draw him being all touchy?
> He could have sat in a dark corner, feeding into her dreams. Without touching her.
> Why did he have to wake her if he was just being creepy? Again, if he were going to use Dream Eater, she needed to be asleep. Plot makes no sense other than a molesting plot.
> 
> ...


I did not mean 'Pokédex creepy', but 'running off implications and Memectic Mutation'...
...though SONADRAGONTHATEATSKIDS??


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 19, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I did not mean 'Pokédex creepy', but 'running off implications and Memectic Mutation'...
> ...though SONADRAGONTHATEATSKIDS??


Oh, yeah Kayla's oeuvre is a pretty deep rabbithole of _"just what the fuck was she thinking?"_.

I really wonder how her upbringing must have been. Either she's just _naturally_ weird, or someone did some really bad things to her growing up.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 19, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> or someone did some really bad things to her growing up.


If that is true, then that puts her Drowzee comic in a new perspective.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Feb 19, 2021)

Jangarango said:


>


Isn't that Jim Sterling's step-dad?


----------



## Spoonomancer (Feb 19, 2021)

AutisticFatPig said:


> Her husband is her ultimate whiteknight. He's a creepy mid 40s cuck who spends his day moaning about orange man and fucking cartoons.
> He even went on u18chan to protect his sweet mistress from the boooolies.


I love how the same people posting "MUH CANCEL CULTURE!!!" in that journal on Kayla-Na getting banned from FA seemingly ignore the fact that Kayla-Na was straight up posting what can very easily be considered cub porn.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 19, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> If that is true, then that puts her Drowzee comic in a new perspective.


Now, now. I'm not making any claims about Kayla-Na being molested, in Minecraft or not. I know for a fact a lot of women have some pretty creepy rape fantasies, and I genuinely can't tell with her. These comics may be her taking the maxim "write what you know!" _tragically_ too seriously, or just being a revolting coomer. No evidence in either direction.

Regardless, she's still a lolcow for how she flaunts her bullshit, then immediately goes full defensive when she gets called out on it.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 19, 2021)

AutisticFatPig said:


> I swear to God, Kayla loves the negative attention. Just so she can have a pity party afterwards and cry victim


That's an increasingly common thing these days.  Makes me think it's tied to some kind of personality disorder.


AutisticFatPig said:


> This woman wants kids btw.


Given how she behaves in general I can imagine how a foray into parenthood would go for her.  I would prefer NOT to imagine it, but I can.


----------



## AutisticFatPig (Feb 19, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Now, now. I'm not making any claims about Kayla-Na being molested, in Minecraft or not. I know for a fact a lot of women have some pretty creepy rape fantasies, and I genuinely can't tell with her. These comics may be her taking the maxim "write what you know!" _tragically_ too seriously, or just being a revolting coomer. No evidence in either direction.
> 
> Regardless, she's still a lolcow for how she flaunts her bullshit, then immediately goes full defensive when she gets called out on it.


Kayla has a slavery/Stockholm fetish, I'm certain of that.

Actually thinking about it, that's possibly the reasoning for the C+D from Hasbro - her 'My Little Slave' comic, which was about Sombre ruling and Twilight becoming his slave whore (or something I can't remember) and liking it in the end.
She was planning a retelling of the My Little Slave comic but with her own characters, Big snake thing and a 'pet' human. But no one cares about her original stuff.
Her latest Spyro comic - her character being coersed into a slave/lover relationship with Malefor - again Stockholm syndrome with her dragon liking it.
One character of hers (Tenebrous) was gifted a slave human by his grandfather.

I can imagine there are more instances but she fucking bawleets everything. I could go into the FA onion archives but I ain't doing that.


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 19, 2021)

Her husband used to run to /furi/ every time her name got mentioned to white knight for her. I'm pretty sure they would lurk and refresh just so he could valiantly run in to save her. Nigga is the definition of a captain save-a-ho.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Feb 19, 2021)

tfw you look back and remember the first time you learned what a furry was...for me it was the aqua teen hunger force episode hoppy bunny....funny how in that ep the guy in the bunny suit was also a skilled neurosurgeon according to one joke.


----------



## Noebel (Feb 19, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> “Furries with autism” seems redundant, they could have just called it “Furries” and that would have covered it.


No, I can't say that. Autism is autism. It's a condition, not something a person choses. Being stupid in the internet, however, is 100% a choice. By autism I mean actual autism, not self-dagnosis on the basis of "I don't have friends" and "I can't handle social situations in RL, because I only know about anthropomorfic dogs and nobody wants to talk about that".


AutisticFatPig said:


> Without touching her.


I've checked bulbapedia to be sure. Dream eater does not make a contact. In theory, since dreams are stored in the head, it would be easier/faster to eat dreams as close to the head as possible, espechially since there are no danger of target waking up a bit early and jamming horn drill so far up his ass his breath would have a scent of a horn polish. I know I, most likely, overthinking authors thought process, but I don't have anything better to do right now. Speaking of which, sallazle would reasonable whoop drowzees ass most of the time. Poison is weak to psychic, but sallazle is faster, has more hp and can learn a dark-type bitch-slap move.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 19, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> Her husband used to run to /furi/ every time her name got mentioned to white knight for her. I'm pretty sure they would lurk and refresh just so he could valiantly run in to save her. Nigga is the definition of a captain save-a-ho.


Imagine how stupid someone has to be to go to lulz on whiteknight duty lmao


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 19, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Imagine how stupid someone has to be to go to lulz on whiteknight duty lmao


Hopefully he's learned his lesson, otherwise we might see his dumb ass in this thread soon enough.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Feb 19, 2021)

Noebel said:


> I've checked bulbapedia to be sure. Dream eater does not make a contact. In theory, since dreams are stored in the head, it would be easier/faster to eat dreams as close to the head as possible, espechially since there are no danger of target waking up a bit early and jamming horn drill so far up his ass his breath would have a scent of a horn polish. I know I, most likely, overthinking authors thought process, but I don't have anything better to do right now. Speaking of which, sallazle would reasonable whoop drowzees ass most of the time. Poison is weak to psychic, but sallazle is faster, has more hp and can learn a dark-type bitch-slap move.


The dex does state that drowzee eats dreams through your nostrils.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 19, 2021)

horrorfan89 said:


> tfw you look back and remember the first time you learned what a furry was...for me it was the aqua teen hunger force episode hoppy bunny....funny how in that ep the guy in the bunny suit was also a skilled neurosurgeon according to one joke.


You don't have to realize what a furry is to realize Maid Marian is hot.


----------



## Noebel (Feb 19, 2021)

Nauseated Courgi said:


> The dex does state that drowzee eats dreams through your nostrils.


There are almost no bone in the way, since this is how brain was removed while embalming. Makes sense?


----------



## A Grey Cat (Feb 19, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> You don't have to realize what a furry is to realize Maid Marian is hot.


it's the accent. is it any wonder a good chunk of the og bond girls were British?


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 19, 2021)

horrorfan89 said:


> it's the accent. is it any wonder a good chunk of the og bond girls were British?


The trick is to have the British accent without the British teeth.


----------



## Thistle (Feb 19, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> The trick is to have the British accent without the British teeth.


Bri'ish?!


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Feb 19, 2021)

Noebel said:


> No, I can't say that. Autism is autism. It's a condition, not something a person choses. Being stupid in the internet, however, is 100% a choice. By autism I mean actual autism, not self-dagnosis on the basis of "I don't have friends" and "I can't handle social situations in RL, because I only know about anthropomorfic dogs and nobody wants to talk about that".
> 
> I've checked bulbapedia to be sure. Dream eater does not make a contact. In theory, since dreams are stored in the head, it would be easier/faster to eat dreams as close to the head as possible, espechially since there are no danger of target waking up a bit early and jamming horn drill so far up his ass his breath would have a scent of a horn polish. I know I, most likely, overthinking authors thought process, but I don't have anything better to do right now. Speaking of which, sallazle would reasonable whoop drowzees ass most of the time. Poison is weak to psychic, but sallazle is faster, has more hp and can learn a dark-type bitch-slap move.


This and the following posts about it are saying a lot, but none of it brings up that if he wanted to eat her dreams then why did he wake her up?

Anyone with even a basic understanding of logic will realize it's because Kayla threw that in to get 'neer off her back, nothing more.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 19, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> This and the following posts about it are saying a lot, but none of it brings up that if he wanted to eat her dreams then why did he wake her up?
> 
> Anyone with even a basic understanding of logic will realize it's because Kayla threw that in to get 'neer off her back, nothing more.


Yeah, if she wanted him to just be creepy and devouring dreams, she could have just had him looming over her, or sitting brooding near her. The whole touching thing? Nah, that's 100% a prelude to sexual abuse.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Feb 19, 2021)

AutisticFatPig said:


> She was planning a retelling of the My Little Slave comic but with her own characters, Big snake thing and a 'pet' human. But no one cares about her original stuff.


People would, if she stuck to it longer than 30 seconds.She's trapped in the reliance on a pre-made fandom. She's got the skill to carve out a lucrative niche if she put in just the smallest amount of effort, but she's addicted to the instant wins that come from creating controversial fandom content.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 19, 2021)

teriyakiburns said:


> People would, if she stuck to it longer than 30 seconds.She's trapped in the reliance on a pre-made fandom. She's got the skill to carve out a lucrative niche if she put in just the smallest amount of effort, but she's addicted to the instant wins that come from creating controversial fandom content.


I'm not so sure people would, actually. _No one_ follows Kayla-Na for her original content. They're either there for the porny fanart, or to check on whatever piece of drama she's flung herself into this time around. That's the big downside of making an entire career out of fanart: just like any other niche, the people following you know what they want, and if you're not providing that they're not going to hang around.

If she tried to start doing her own thing, she'd have to dial down considerably on the fanart and lose a lot of her viewership. She would then _hope_ her content has enough quality to rebuild her fanbase, and I don't think she's confident she can do that. If she were she would have done it already, because I remember her whining about not doing enough OC before.


----------



## NadahFingah (Feb 19, 2021)

On one hand a Kayla-Na thread would most definitely devolve into MOTI and a-logging, but on the other hand Kayla and her husband showing up to be niggers in her thread would be hilarious.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Feb 20, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> The trick is to have the British accent without the British teeth.


70s-90s Disney made it difficult to not think certain thoughts. I mean you had maid Marian in a pretty pink dress, a mouse voiced by the bombshell from green acres Eva Gabor, (Ms. Bianca from the rescuers) another mouse a decade later saying "I'll take off all my blues" while wearing nothing but blue. (ms. kitty mouse from great mouse detective) and then along came the 90s...hello lola bunny and Minerva mink make boys think things they shouldn't be lately?

And they say lion king and Aladdin had subliminal sexual messages in them


----------



## JethroTullamore (Feb 20, 2021)

horrorfan89 said:


> I mean I'm no full on furry myself *but*...


Just stop right there.


----------



## Rozzy (Feb 20, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> Just stop right there.





			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/last-image-you-saved.46849/page-362#post-8222276


----------



## Frenda (Feb 21, 2021)

Noebel said:


> Sometimes people do shit like this to gross-out other people on the internet. And child molestation is one of the few remaining themes that can gross-out majority of the internet crowd by just implication. While I can't say the exact reason she drew that, there are other beliveable options besided her being a pedo. Like, remember Shadman(one of the big reasons people are harder to gross-out these days btw)? I don't know this for sure, but I don't think he's a pedo. Just got too caught-up with "3edgy5you" attitude, which made him famous. Othervise his art was quite meh and without being the edgiest motherfucker in the h@@d he would've faded into obscurity.


i know this is a bit late as a response but shadman straight up drew porn of keemstar’s daughter. i think once you cross the line into drawing porn of real kids you forfeit your 3edgy5you claim.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Feb 21, 2021)

Frenda said:


> i know this is a bit late as a response but shadman straight up drew porn of keemstar’s daughter. i think once you cross the line into drawing porn of real kids you forfeit your 3edgy5you claim.


And his mother, but that's not nearly as bad as pulling a Zaush and drawing porn of an actual child.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 21, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> And his mother, but that's not nearly as bad as pulling a Zaush and drawing porn of an actual child.


Somehow, I didn't know he did that. Looks like I'm going to have to go searching through his thread.


----------



## Rozzy (Feb 21, 2021)

UglyGremlin69 said:


> Lucky has responded to the DHC drama.
> View attachment 1931959
> 
> 
> ...


People are getting attacked and canceled for buying and owning Don't Hug Cacti fursuits.






Spoiler: more














Here's a new video which examines the allegations against Lucky.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Feb 21, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> People are getting attacked and canceled for buying and owning Don't Hug Cacti fursuits.
> View attachment 1938469
> 
> 
> ...


Following this logic, they really should “cancel” anyone who drives a Volkswagen, considering who originally funded its foundation.....


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 21, 2021)

At this point the DHC A-logs on Twatter are looking nearly as silly as DHC themselves with this shit

It's one thing if someone's an enthusiastic DHC supporter/whiteknight but imagine pulling a fucking "IT'S ABOUT ETHICS IN FURSUITS" play and harassing DHC customers based on them buying a suit from them at some point, there are likely people who don't want to be swept up in this autism storm or don't really care ffs


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Feb 21, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Ow the edge.
> 
> Druggie mama Salazzle, pedofork Drowzee stepdad/pimp, don't know what the fuck the gay dad is, probably something from a newer gen.
> 
> I mean, it could be an OK story (as fucked up stories go) but using Pokemon makes it feel REALLY cheap.


That's the way with most of these PMD-themed stories. Some people use Pokémon mainly because it's more identifiable and easier to make a character out of the 800+ species than make your own out of scratch. 

That, and you kind of have a base to build your world off of; no need having to make an entirely new world with it's own set of rules and cultures if you have the building blocks right in front of you; just piece some loose information together and you'll get something people want to read or learn more about.

... Granted, the whole "800+ species to use" thing is kind of thrown out of the window when people tend to stick with the same popular Pokémon (e. Eeveelutions, Starters, etc) and sprinkle in a few obscure or underrated Pokémon into the mix as background characters for good measure.

Forget Riolu or Fennekin, when will I get to see a Shellder having wacky adventures with a Bonsly?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 21, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> At this point the DHC A-logs on Twatter are looking nearly as silly as DHC themselves with this shit
> 
> It's one thing if someone's an enthusiastic DHC supporter/whiteknight but imagine pulling a fucking "IT'S ABOUT ETHICS IN FURSUITS" play and harassing DHC customers based on them buying a suit from them at some point, there are likely people who don't want to be swept up in this autism storm or don't really care ffs


I'm just enjoying the popcorn. Nothing more fun than people who keep screeching that cancel culture doesn't exist, canceling one another over mostly anonymous allegations with very little _if any_ physical evidence attached to them.

That Cuttlebone Costumes account calling the fursuit "shoddy" in the screenshot, though? *Surprise, surprise! It's a competing business!* Who would have thought furries would have zero professional discretion?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 21, 2021)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> Forget Riolu or Fennekin, when will I get to see a Shellder having wacky adventures with a Bonsly?


I mean I haven't seen too many furries lining up to imaginary-fuck Shellder and Bonsly, so there's your answer I guess


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Feb 21, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> I mean I haven't seen too many furries lining up to imaginary-fuck Shellder and Bonsly, so there's your answer I guess


Guess you're right.
Question: would a thread on the Pokémon Mystery Dungeon fandom last very long? There's PMD-E and the copycats, the cub porn, the spergs, the overly liberal design choices with characters (e. A character having a lot of fur despite the species having short fur, every Pokémon having to have an animal-like snout or animalistic features despite the appearance suggesting otherwise etc), I could go on.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 21, 2021)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> Guess you're right.
> Question: would a thread on the Pokémon Mystery Dungeon fandom last very long? There's PMD-E and the copycats, the cub porn, the spergs, the overly liberal design choices with characters (e. A character having a lot of fur despite the species having short fur, every Pokémon having to have an animal-like snout or animalistic features despite the appearance suggesting otherwise etc), I could go on.


Would probably be a lot of crossover with Melanie/PK's thread but if you've got some good stuff banked you could float it in PG and see where it goes, could be pretty funny


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 21, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> People are getting attacked and canceled for buying and owning Don't Hug Cacti fursuits.
> View attachment 1938469
> 
> 
> ...


This is extra retarded when you realize DHCs wait list is like 2 years. Odds are they ordered this commission well before the allegations surfaced. 

A lot of people also aren't glued to Twitter 24/7 and could easily have missed the beware going around. Especially with how Twitter's algorithm works.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> This is extra retarded when you realize DHCs wait list is like 2 years. Odds are they ordered this commission well before the allegations surfaced.
> 
> A lot of people also aren't glued to Twitter 24/7 and could easily have missed the beware going around. Especially with how Twitter's algorithm works.


Right - Guilt by association is a horrible way to go about things.

Same for people who call out folk because of who they have added in their following/friends lists. Some people just like to network, and it's as simple as "oh. another furry, lets add them" to get a relevant feed.

It's extremely unlikely you'll keep tabs on every single person you follow to make sure they're a good person or not.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 21, 2021)

Vault said:


> Right - Guilt by association is a horrible way to go about things.
> 
> Same for people who call out folk because of who they have added in their following/friends lists. Some people just like to network, and it's as simple as "oh. another furry, lets add them" to get a relevant feed.
> 
> It's extremely unlikely you'll keep tabs on every single person you follow to make sure they're a good person or not.


I'm not sure I'd call most of the fandom "good people" by most yardsticks anyway, there's a difference between "good person" (typically subjective as fuck and all too often predicated on the whole "this person agrees with nearly everything I have to say" shit anyhow) and actual fucking scumbag

I mean, I look at Lou Gagliardi and I seriously can't imagine anyone finding him useful, or agreeable, or... anything but horrid and laughable but whatever I guess, I just choose not to be anywhere near him in any space online or off, simple.  Same goes for a LOT of other people.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 21, 2021)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> That's the way with most of these PMD-themed stories. Some people use Pokémon mainly because it's more identifiable and easier to make a character out of the 800+ species than make your own out of scratch.
> 
> That, and you kind of have a base to build your world off of; no need having to make an entirely new world with it's own set of rules and cultures if you have the building blocks right in front of you; just piece some loose information together and you'll get something people want to read or learn more about.
> 
> ...


...same goes wi the prototype Pokémon. They got quite a bit o fanart, but barely any characters, much les stories, out of them... including the Kotora line, which is the most popular.

Then again, you can look forward to my works. I tend to pick off-the-beaten-path Pokémon from Glalie and Froslass to Gyaoon.


----------



## Pizdec (Feb 21, 2021)

Since Kayla-Na's suspension/ban, she's been spamming Twitter with her dumb shit, including this gem:



Not like you're any better, Kayla.




She's also been getting more grumpy and annoyed over FA dragging their feet, which, really, are you honestly surprised, Kayla?




She also amusingly posted this along with some other "wholesome" artwork with the reason for the dad knowing how to dance being... he was a male stripper.  Cause I guess just being a male ballerina wasn't optimal!

ETA: She's getting desperate lol. She wants the gay coomer bucks.


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Feb 21, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> ...same goes wi the prototype Pokémon. They got quite a bit o fanart, but barely any characters, much les stories, out of them... including the Kotora line, which is the most popular.
> 
> Then again, you can look forward to my works. I tend to pick off-the-beaten-path Pokémon from Glalie and Froslass to Gyaoon.


Yeah, perhaps that's because the prototype don't have concrete information unlike other Pokémon. Though then there's Pokémon who don't really ever be seen in these stories except as background characters or, when they do make an appearance, they're completely unrecognizable. (Especially common with ghost types like Banette or Gengar) 

I suppose if all you draw is anthropomorphic animals and nothing much else, I could understand why you'd be lacking in that department, but there's something called practice. If you're going to draw a species, at least try to study it's anatomy and shape before you make a character of said species. 

But nah, let's just make every character in the story a cat or dog regardless of what they actually look like, because that totally doesn't get stale fast. 



Pizdec said:


> Since Kayla-Na's suspension/ban, she's been spamming Twitter with her dumb shit, including this gem:
> View attachment 1939216
> Not like you're any better, Kayla.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I'm morbidly curious as to what type of story she's trying to tell here. Does she have any other Pokémon/PMD characters or is it just these few characters? If she does, then what is it?


----------



## round robin (Feb 21, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> People are getting attacked and canceled for buying and owning Don't Hug Cacti fursuits.
> View attachment 1938469
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine wasting thousands of dollars on a wearable rug only to be ousted from the only community where it's acceptable just because of who made it.


----------



## Pizdec (Feb 21, 2021)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> Honestly, I'm morbidly curious as to what type of story she's trying to tell here. Does she have any other Pokémon/PMD characters or is it just these few characters? If she does, then what is it?


It feels like she watched one part of This is England and thought "I could make a PMD AU of it!".


----------



## Sintharia (Feb 21, 2021)

round robin said:


> Imagine wasting thousands of dollars on a wearable rug only to be ousted from the only community where it's acceptable just because of who made it.


If they want to jump on each other over these kinds of things, then by all means, let them tear each other apart. More amusement for everyone else.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 21, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> Since Kayla-Na's suspension/ban, she's been spamming Twitter with her dumb shit, including this gem:
> View attachment 1939216
> Not like you're any better, Kayla.


That is just her crying behind a smug mask while strapping a crying mask over Dragoneer.


----------



## Rozzy (Feb 21, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> Following this logic, they really should “cancel” anyone who drives a Volkswagen, considering who originally funded its foundation.....


I swear furry Twitter is a festering cesspit of feces and best kept away from. Lucky's getting a "trial by Twitter" chased by a screaming Twitter mob with torches and pitchforks, the only evidence a questionable and possibly phony document.

Having read through the original testimony doc it's questionable composed mainly of anonymous baseless accusations, probably some vindictive ex friends, acquaintances or rival business partners. Should there be real victims then they should contact law enforcement to open a case as an anonymous testimony will do absolutely nothing to bring justice.


----------



## DrDiccPicc (Feb 21, 2021)

A little off topic but: 


			https://mobile.twitter.com/Picturd1/status/1361030124204916739


----------



## Thistle (Feb 21, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> I swear furry Twitter is a festering cesspit of feces and best kept away from. Lucky's getting a "trial by Twitter" chased by a screaming Twitter mob with torches and pitchforks, the only evidence a questionable and possibly phony document.
> 
> Having read through the original testimony doc it's questionable composed mainly of anonymous baseless accusations, probably some vindictive ex friends, acquaintances or rival business partners. Should there be real victims then they should contact law enforcement to open a case as an anonymous testimony will do absolutely nothing to bring justice.


What did you expect from a bunch of socially inept faggots with cum & shit for brains? Could be rival business partners, which would be an excellent reason to hide your identity, as exposing your legal identity in that case would be grounds for getting sued if the accusations are false and cause tangible damages for DHC.



DrDiccPicc said:


> A little off topic but:
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/Picturd1/status/1361030124204916739



... someone get the lava pit ready, in minecraft.


----------



## NoFeline (Feb 21, 2021)

DrDiccPicc said:


> A little off topic but:
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/Picturd1/status/1361030124204916739


Someone should tell them that accounting for size, the clitoris produces four times more smegma than a penis.

You know.
For science.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 21, 2021)

DrDiccPicc said:


> A little off topic but:
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/Picturd1/status/1361030124204916739


Wash yo' imaginary dicks jesus fuckin' christ


----------



## Pizdec (Feb 21, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Wash yo' imaginary dicks jesus fuckin' christ


I gagged at that comment, and now I'm getting weird looks lmao, how people are into that shit is beyond me.


----------



## Green-Machine (Feb 21, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> I gagged at that comment, and now I'm getting weird looks lmao, how people are into that shit is beyond me.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ghost Boy (Feb 21, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> People are getting attacked and canceled for buying and owning Don't Hug Cacti fursuits.
> View attachment 1938469
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I watched that video and the maker is sounding pretty biased. Yes, testimonials can be iffy but she made it seem like EVERYONE was  just lying.


----------



## Pizdec (Feb 22, 2021)

More posts of Kayla-Na's terrible child abuse comic, now with actual abuse.



Spoiler: Page Five












Spoiler: Page Six (now with more kick the baby)











Spoiler: Page Seven









In all this, she wonders why her FA account won't be unbanned.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 22, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> More posts of Kayla-Na's terrible child abuse comic, now with actual abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...really, where can her comic be up? I am not sure tha Twitter would be fine wi this, if this controversy is anything.


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Feb 22, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> More posts of Kayla-Na's terrible child abuse comic, now with actual abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if Kayla's ever heard of something called panels, because I can barely tell what's going on in these pages.


----------



## Nonronic (Feb 22, 2021)

Very charming kiss after kicking the shit out of a kid. If this is followed up by the child having to hear them fucking very loudly, I'll shit myself.


----------



## Toma (Feb 22, 2021)

Reading these """speech bubbles" is awful. The handwriting is so illegible and much too small, the letter spacing sucks too.


----------



## Cool Spot (Feb 22, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> More posts of Kayla-Na's terrible child abuse comic, now with actual abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if the Drowzee is named Bill after Bill Cosby. I remember a lot of people have made that joke before.


----------



## Nonronic (Feb 22, 2021)

Cool Spot said:


> I wonder if the Drowzee is named Bill after Bill Cosby. I remember a lot of people have made that joke before.


Drowzees _do_ look like they were dunked in Jello brand chocolate pudding.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 22, 2021)

Cool Spot said:


> I wonder if the Drowzee is named Bill after Bill Cosby. I remember a lot of people have made that joke before.





Nonronic said:


> Drowzees _do_ look like they were dunked in Jello brand chocolate pudding.


----------



## Nonronic (Feb 22, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


>


Wait. Are telling me that this comic depicting varying levels of traumatic child abuse feature species from a game made for children?


----------



## Cool Spot (Feb 22, 2021)

Nonronic said:


> Wait. Are telling me that this comic depicting varying levels of traumatic child abuse feature species from a game made for children?


Yes.

People really love the trope of making innocent and cute things usually targeted towards children, _but fucked up._


----------



## AutisticFatPig (Feb 22, 2021)

She's still at it. Kayla, just stfu and take it as a lesson.
You ARE being a pain in the ass Kayla. People who draw children being abused and molested SHOULD BE SUSPENDED.

Oh great, now she's drawn a child character being almost molested, choked and fucking kicked in the gut.

But don't worry guize, iT's JuSt DrOwZeE bEiNg CrEePy >_>


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 22, 2021)

Cool Spot said:


> Yes.
> 
> People really love the trope of making innocent and cute things usually targeted towards children, _but fucked up._


It's some kind of metacommentary about "innocence lost, childhood ruined" I guess, idc really because it's so damn stale


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 22, 2021)

AutisticFatPig said:


> View attachment 1941149
> 
> She's still at it. Kayla, just stfu and take it as a lesson.
> You ARE being a pain in the ass Kayla. People who draw children being abused and molested SHOULD BE SUSPENDED.
> ...


Somehow, it seems to escape her that being a snarky bitch is not likely going to help her with FA's _notoriously_ petty administration.

I guess being good at drawing porn of children's cartoons and/or games is not necessarily correlated with high intelligence. Who would have thought?


----------



## Chromatic Collector (Feb 22, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> It's some kind of metacommentary about "innocence lost, childhood ruined" I guess, idc really because it's so damn stale


There's probably a way to do it. Needs to be more than taking something for kids and fucking it up though. 

Granted these are furries we're talking about. They couldn't handle deep themes if it bit them in the hung ballsack.


----------



## Jolyne THICCujoh (Feb 22, 2021)

DrDiccPicc said:


> A little off topic but:
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/Picturd1/status/1361030124204916739


I am never gonna understand why the fuck people out there can look at literal filth and still go "FUCKIN HAWT". I hope they enjoy the various infections.


Pizdec said:


> More posts of Kayla-Na's terrible child abuse comic, now with actual abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long until she just straight up draws the dude fuckin the kid? She has no restraint when it comes to subjects like these.


----------



## Pizdec (Feb 22, 2021)

Lmao, I can't help but imagine Dragoneer looking at her Twitter, seeing this tweet, and immediately seeing that comic she posted. Hey dumbass, remember that one time you got a ban from FA for your stupid tweets where you made fun of the FA Staff?


----------



## Kled (Feb 22, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> More posts of Kayla-Na's terrible child abuse comic, now with actual abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This makes me really aggravated on a personal level.  The story, if you can read it, is cliche'd as fuck yes but she's surprisingly done it well.  The issue lies in the fact that its pokemon and because of that i cannot take it seriously.  It's the equivalent of the Zootopia abortion comic in where the situation can be and probably has been very real but because of the characters or IP used, it comes off as a meme or a joke.  I don't pretend to like Kayla-Na; she's rubbed me the wrong way ever since i first found her.  She's just...cringy for treating a serious topic with pokemon and then without a second thought doubling down on this shit.  Why doesn't she have a thread yet considering how notorious she is.



Spoiler



Also this is unrelated to this comic but is there an archive of that undertale comic she almost got sued for?  Someone I know asked about it and I can't find the archives or any links to it anywhere.


----------



## Pizdec (Feb 22, 2021)

Kled said:


> Also this is unrelated to this comic but is there an archive of that undertale comic she almost got sued for? Someone I know asked about it and I can't find the archives or any links to it anywhere.


That's more or less the problem with having a Kayla-Na thread, it's all hearsay because she DFEs her shit when it hits the fan, along with what Uncle Warren said: The thread would just devolve into pure MATI and not lolcow-ery. She's a drama whore, and not really funny.


Spoiler: buttholes








Occasionally there are gems like this, though.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 22, 2021)

Kled said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Also this is unrelated to this comic but is there an archive of that undertale comic she almost got sued for?  Someone I know asked about it and I can't find the archives or any links to it anywhere.





			https://vj5pbopejlhcbz4n.onion/fa/kayla-na/
		

Use Tor Browser.


----------



## AutisticFatPig (Feb 22, 2021)

Kled said:


> This makes me really aggravated on a personal level.  The story, if you can read it, is cliche'd as fuck yes but she's surprisingly done it well.  The issue lies in the fact that its pokemon and because of that i cannot take it seriously.  It's the equivalent of the Zootopia abortion comic in where the situation can be and probably has been very real but because of the characters or IP used, it comes off as a meme or a joke.  I don't pretend to like Kayla-Na; she's rubbed me the wrong way ever since i first found her.  She's just...cringy for treating a serious topic with pokemon and then without a second thought doubling down on this shit.  Why doesn't she have a thread yet considering how notorious she is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: UnderLust Comic Link









						[Kayla-Na] Underlust (Undertale) [Ongoing] - E-Hentai Galleries
					

Free Hentai Western Gallery: [Kayla-Na] Underlust (Undertale) [Ongoing] - Tags: english, undertale, flowey, frisk, sans, kayla-na, bondage, collar, rape, slave



					e-hentai.org
				







There ya go. Thanks for reminding of this garbage btw 

Why does she have to make EVERYTHING public? Why not just DM 'Neer? Why @ him?
Attention whore isn't a strong enough word - she honestly gets off to it and needs it like a junkie or something lol.
I can't draw buttholes waah!! Pat my huge back plzz!! Such a quirky gal is our Mel.

EDIT: Fuck ninja'd


----------



## billydero (Feb 22, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> View attachment 1941255
> Lmao, I can't help but imagine Dragoneer looking at her Twitter, seeing this tweet, and immediately seeing that comic she posted. Hey dumbass, remember that one time you got a ban from FA for your stupid tweets where you made fun of the FA Staff?


I can just imagine her thinking “I’m furry royalty! How dare FA defy me!!”

I’m sure that just her marriage to Ebonyleopard, creator of Extinctioners, is enough to convince her she can do no wrong.


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 22, 2021)

billydero said:


> I’m sure that just her marriage to Ebonyleopard, creator of X-Men But Furry


Ftfy


----------



## Lion (Feb 22, 2021)

AutisticFatPig said:


> Spoiler: UnderLust Comic Link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cool Dog (Feb 22, 2021)

So sqrlyjack is now troonyfying sanic characters too



Spoiler: BULGES









Guess HE got tired of troony bubsy

Also besides being commie micheal jackson robot squirrel he's now reaching fedora levels of atheism



Spoiler: MORE BULGES


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Feb 22, 2021)

wendys dog said:


> So sqrlyjack is now troonyfying sanic characters too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, she's making horseshoe theory real.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Feb 22, 2021)

wendys dog said:


> So sqrlyjack is now troonyfying sanic characters too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t know who this person is, but they’ve conveniently combined everything I hate into one easy to dislike package.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 22, 2021)

wendys dog said:


> So sqrlyjack is now troonyfying sanic characters too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How pathetic do you have to be to try to make trannies out of old sonic characters from the 90s?


----------



## Cool Dog (Feb 22, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> How pathetic do you have to be to try to make trannies out of old sonic characters from the 90s?


He spent years doing troony porn of a cringy cash-in vidya character everybody had already forgotten about, how pathetic is that?


----------



## HEXbox Carousel (Feb 22, 2021)

wendys dog said:


> So sqrlyjack is now troonyfying sanic characters too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the same fella who made that space funeral fangame with, inexplicably, trans Bubsy? I remember the LISA community had a field day with that one.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 22, 2021)

TrashCarousel said:


> [...] space funeral fangame with [...] trans Bubsy


Not words I ever expected to see put in quite that order, ever. Seriously, what the fuck?


----------



## HEXbox Carousel (Feb 22, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Not words I ever expected to see put in quite that order, ever. Seriously, what the fuck?









The rpgmaker community is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Gentleburd (Feb 22, 2021)

TrashCarousel said:


> View attachment 1942097
> View attachment 1942098
> The rpgmaker community is fucking hilarious.



As a fan of body horror I gotta admit that Celestia abomination isn’t too bad. It’s a good start. It’s a shame the playable characters are so lame and ruin the style.


----------



## Pizdec (Feb 22, 2021)

The verdict is in annnnd...



It's a stay on the ban! Gee Kayla, who'd have guessed. Dunno if this means it's permanent or if it will not be lifted for another two weeks, and judging by her lack of remorse its  rather easy to see why.


----------



## Lion (Feb 22, 2021)

oh no. how will everyone on furaffinity survive without her mediocre artwork? that's right, find another mediocre artist to simp for.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 22, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> The verdict is in annnnd...
> View attachment 1942331
> It's a stay on the ban! Gee Kayla, who'd have guessed. Dunno if this means it's permanent or if it will not be lifted for another two weeks, and judging by her lack of remorse its  rather easy to see why.


Looks like she may get reinstated but she's going to post her edgy porn featuring underage characters somewhere else.

I'm betting Inkbunny. The final resting place of the degenerate artist.


----------



## Pizdec (Feb 22, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Looks like she may get reinstated but she's going to post her edgy porn featuring underage characters somewhere else.
> 
> I'm betting Inkbunny. The final resting place of the degenerate artist.


The best part is seeing this little chime by Ebony.



"They aren't consistent with depictions of sanic characters or riolus". Dude, Kayla depicted a CHILD being physically abused, with the intent of evoking people. Yeah, the rules aren't consistent, but when it's blatantly clear that someone's depicting a child being abused, that's a whole other ball game.


----------



## round robin (Feb 22, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> The best part is seeing this little chime by Ebony.
> View attachment 1942365
> "They aren't consistent with depictions of sanic characters or riolus". Dude, Kayla depicted a CHILD being physically abused, with the intent of evoking people. Yeah, the rules aren't consistent, but when it's blatantly clear that someone's depicting a child being abused, that's a whole other ball game.


The other person in that exchange is much more interesting. TDS, ACAB, somehow thinking that FA allows any Nazi imagery, and topping it off with an endorsement for FLO. Living stereotype.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Feb 22, 2021)

Gentleburd said:


> As a fan of body horror I gotta admit that Celestia abomination isn’t too bad. It’s a good start. It’s a shame the playable characters are so lame and ruin the style.


I imagine that RPGMaker projects can suck in general in terms of keeping a coherent art style, if a bunch of independent artists are all pooling their effort.  I know that the Zybourne Clock was a failed Something Awful RPGMaker project where a bunch of retarded Ideas Guys got together and bickered for months or so over which Ideas Guy had the best ideas, while everybody who was in any way productive or competent left in disgust.

I actually need to look into that KF-themed Pokemon thing that someone on this very site is working on.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Feb 22, 2021)

I can't take people with ACAB next to a doofy af character.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 23, 2021)

'If only FA was this uptight about literal Nazi art'
Chick, someone got his WWII-era parody art banned off his gallery.


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Feb 23, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> 'If only FA was this uptight about literal Nazi art'
> Chick, someone got his WWII-era parody art banned off his gallery.


I think my favorite thing of all the bitching from this is how they go "But Wah the nazis, wah the zoos!". I rather have some fat faggot getting art of his neon wolf in a nazi regalia over a comic of a child pokemon being molseted.


----------



## AutisticFatPig (Feb 23, 2021)

This user said that her UT had a child in it (Frisk).
In Mel's defense, she was drawn aged up with tits 'n ass n' all.

BUT why put them on blast like this???
'WAAAHH, THIS PERSON BAAWLOCKED ME'

This 'woman' is 33 years old. Thirty fucking three.

Also, love the censoring when it's easy to go back to the original UT tweet and see the kids name. You're inciting your followers to go and harass this user, Mel. Don't act so stupid.
Just block and move on. Stop showing off.



Spoiler: User in question commenting on creepy and shitty UT art









Also, when will Mel discover all this gossip about her and flip her shit that she can't do anything about it


----------



## HEXbox Carousel (Feb 23, 2021)

Gentleburd said:


> As a fan of body horror I gotta admit that Celestia abomination isn’t too bad. It’s a good start. It’s a shame the playable characters are so lame and ruin the style.


Hey leg-horse is a champ


AutisticFatPig said:


> View attachment 1942742
> 
> This user said that her UT had a child in it (Frisk).
> In Mel's defense, she was drawn aged up with tits 'n ass n' all.
> ...


WOAH! A NEW WAY TO MAKE SPAGHETTI!


----------



## Noebel (Feb 23, 2021)

Kled said:


> The story, if you can read it, is cliche'd as fuck yes but she's surprisingly done it well.  The issue lies in the fact that its pokemon and because of that i cannot take it seriously.


It's not cliche'd, it's just doesn't have any depth. She does only so much that's necessary to garner emotional reaction from people, nothing more. Easiest way there is, and it requires minimal effort. Some time ago murder could've been used like that, but it got hit by emotional inflation with things like this.
Also, I disagree with you, that serious stories can not be told using pokemons or stuff like this. It can be done. But that requires some competence in how storytelling works and effort. I guess reading about story composition is too gay for our subject. With proper knowlege even very simple and cliche story can "work", but that's harder, than drawing a child getting beaten.


Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Nice, she's making horseshoe theory real.





Spoiler


----------



## teriyakiburns (Feb 23, 2021)

TrashCarousel said:


> View attachment 1942097
> View attachment 1942098
> The rpgmaker community is fucking hilarious.


Why does bubsy look like a crack whore?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 23, 2021)

teriyakiburns said:


> Why does bubsy look like a crack whore?


Bubsy is a troon there. Need I say more?


----------



## teriyakiburns (Feb 23, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Bubsy is a troon there. Need I say more?


This is why I normally never ask questions. Ignorance has never looked so blissful.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Feb 23, 2021)

AutisticFatPig said:


> View attachment 1942742
> 
> This user said that her UT had a child in it (Frisk).
> In Mel's defense, she was drawn aged up with tits 'n ass n' all.
> ...


SpicyFurryTakes did a post about her on twitter, so the drama and the lolcow is about to begin.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 23, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> SpicyFurryTakes did a post about her on twitter, so the drama and the lolcow is about to begin.


Oh boy here we go.


----------



## PunishedBun (Feb 23, 2021)

Ah yes, you can talk about why I'm a degenerate but never SHOW why I'm a degenerate.
Very convenient.


----------



## Senty (Feb 23, 2021)

Found a little furry controversy on twitter. Here's the link.



Here's the link to the google doc right here. I'm also attaching the document on this post just in case.

Oh, and here's Jleet's/Riha's response on the matter. Link




I'm trying to put everything in archive.md, but it's a helluva slow.


----------



## AutisticFatPig (Feb 23, 2021)

Why is your husband following both of them, then?


----------



## Big Bang (Feb 23, 2021)

AutisticFatPig said:


> View attachment 1943810
> 
> View attachment 1943812
> 
> Why is your husband following both of them, then?


Following =/= supporting. Keeping track of their drama is easier when following them vs checking up on them manually.


----------



## Rukario (Feb 23, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> Following =/= supporting. Keeping track of their drama is easier when following them vs checking up on them manually.


"Following = Supporting" is a mentality shared by almost all the furries on Twitter engaged in cancelling those they don't like. Same with favorites and likes.

(Side note: When using twitter, its important to keep an eye on your Likes and Follows as its far too easy to tap one of those icons while scrolling and end up following a cancelled popufur or liking a political tweet)


----------



## Ponchik (Feb 23, 2021)

teriyakiburns said:


> Why does bubsy look like a crack whore?


it's their _aesthetic _sweetie

not entirely sure what sqrlyjack is doing tbh, they're very obviously a Nazi Furs Fuck Off antifa she/her type while simultaneously trying to be edgy and subversive? it's a unique look i guess but dear fucking lord


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 23, 2021)

Rukario said:


> "Following = Supporting" is a mentality shared by almost all the furries on Twitter engaged in cancelling those they don't like. Same with favorites and likes.
> 
> (Side note: When using twitter, its important to keep an eye on your Likes and Follows as its far too easy to tap one of those icons while scrolling and end up following a cancelled popufur or liking a political tweet)


The amount of gatekeeping in the fandom is INSANE (and it's also insane when you realize how ancillary a concern things like being a practicing zoophile is to the gatekeepers).  Every time I poked my head out in the past to do so much as make a cheeky joke or take the piss out of some cliquey cunt I would hear about people harassing my friends to try and get them to "rein me in".  We're not talking like actual harassment or anything, just bruised egos, and they were doing their damnedest to isolate me.  Pretty hilarious in retrospect.


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 23, 2021)

PunishedBun said:


> Ah yes, you can talk about why I'm a degenerate but never SHOW why I'm a degenerate.
> Very convenient.
> View attachment 1943600
> View attachment 1943601


Looks like this was enough to get her husband to start chimping out in the replies to defend her.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 23, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> Looks like this was enough to get her husband to start chimping out in the replies to defend her.


It's nice to know that some things never change, isn't it?

Anyway, it's funny that Kayla is fine with people talking shit about her, but not about her work... when _it's her goddamn work that's triggered the shitflinging in the first place_. Cause and effect, woman. Do you dig it?


----------



## Nonronic (Feb 23, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> Following =/= supporting. Keeping track of their drama is easier when following them vs checking up on them manually.


I mean that makes sense on a platform like twitter, but do people really use FA in the same way? What exactly is posted on the FA accounts being followed in this case besides primarily art?


----------



## round robin (Feb 23, 2021)

Ponchik said:


> it's their _aesthetic _sweetie
> 
> not entirely sure what sqrlyjack is doing tbh, they're very obviously a Nazi Furs Fuck Off antifa she/her type while simultaneously trying to be edgy and subversive? it's a unique look i guess but dear fucking lord


your mistake is not realizing that deep (or maybe not so deep) inside they're all exactly like that


----------



## Kled (Feb 24, 2021)

Noebel said:


> It's not cliche'd, it's just doesn't have any depth. She does only so much that's necessary to garner emotional reaction from people, nothing more. Easiest way there is, and it requires minimal effort. Some time ago murder could've been used like that, but it got hit by emotional inflation with things like this.
> Also, I disagree with you, that serious stories can not be told using pokemons or stuff like this. It can be done. But that requires some competence in how storytelling works and effort. I guess reading about story composition is too gay for our subject. With proper knowlege even very simple and cliche story can "work", but that's harder, than drawing a child getting beaten.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for correcting me saying it has no depth.  You are exactly right but at the same time im so jaded on these types of pokemon stories that i have a negative view of them entirely so its also my personal opinion on tge entire thing.  Im also going to parrot another user with she needs to fucking learn how to panel and write with something more legible considering the bri'ish speak.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Feb 24, 2021)

In lieu of archive.md not working for me, have a little something.







			https://twitter.com/SpicyFurryTakes/status/1364506239808512001


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Feb 24, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> In lieu of archive.md not working for me, have a little something.
> 
> View attachment 1945866
> 
> ...


Why is he concerned over paedophiles?
Good paedo=dead paedo


----------



## PunishedBun (Feb 24, 2021)

Kuchipatchi said:


> Why is he concerned over paedophiles?
> Good paedo=dead pae wants to be responsible for the death of a person, regardless of how bad they are.


I get it
Nobody wants to be responsible for the death of a person regardless of how bad they are


----------



## JethroTullamore (Feb 24, 2021)

PunishedBun said:


> I get it
> Nobody wants to be responsible for the death of a person regardless of how bad they are


Unless that person is an active, unashamed pedophile, than I think most folks wold be ok with it.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Feb 24, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> Unless that person is an active, unashamed pedophile, than I think most folks wold be ok with it.


Yeah, this is about loli/shoa/cub artists and I can't even figure out who the accused were, so it's not clear if it was even legit or not.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 24, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> Unless that person is an active, unashamed pedophile, than I think most folks wold be ok with it.


Of course, someone being an active, unashamed pedophile requires evidence. Most furry callouts... not so much. Particularly when it comes to art. 

For every obvious asshole that gets rightfully called out like Kayla-Na, you get at least three random smallfry getting called out by overzealous idiots for daring to draw a female character with breasts smaller than F-cups.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Feb 24, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Of course, someone being an active, unashamed pedophile requires evidence. Most furry callouts... not so much. Particularly when it comes to art.
> 
> For every obvious asshole that gets rightfully called out like Kayla-Na, you get at least three random smallfry getting called out by overzealous idiots for daring to draw a female character with breasts smaller than F-cups.


Or worse, drawing adult versions of child characters. Or shipping characters with more than a 10 year age gap, because that's totally paedophilia too.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Feb 24, 2021)

Shit's dumb and hard to track down, but that SpicyFurryTake may be legit: https://archive.md/iKa5o

What I'm getting from it is someone wrote a degenerate CSA/gore-filled fanfic about some real-life youtube creators, someone else DOXed the writer, the writer an hero'd after people went "What the actual fuck?!"

But that could be a different situation: https://twitter.com/BepDelta/status/1364427873306750978

The only thing I can definitely figure out is that this is coming from the fanfic community and that people are mad at "antis", which is a term I always see used for "antizoophile" and "antipedophile", so I'm not getting the sense that something valuable was lost.

Edit: Yeah, looks like that's two different situations entirely.

Maybe three. I can't even tell. But it's good to see that at least one of them has the lolicon-fans on their side: https://twitter.com/naughty_loli/status/1364417447088910338

Edit 2: https://twitter.com/autistigamatism/status/1364449133386469376

Another thread discussing all this wacky shit. More mention of "antis" and how "antis bad" and no discussion of how "antipedo/antizoo" is what they meant by "anti". Great way to stir up sympathy, hide the actual subject matter then say anyone who speaks against it is the REAL bad guy.

But it's not furry drama.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Feb 24, 2021)

teriyakiburns said:


> Or worse, drawing adult versions of child characters. Or shipping characters with more than a 10 year age gap, because that's totally paedophilia too.


You approach a good point.  From what I've seen, furries tend to abide by no sort of morality whatsoever, beyond trying to make whatever noise is popular.  They put BLM and ACAB and flags and shit on their profiles because that's what's fashionable, and those symbols are discarded the instant they go out of vogue.  Furries don't believe in any of that shit, beyond its utility for grouping them together when it's time to mob some lone outgrouper.

That's the other element of furry morality: They approach it like they're playing an MMORPG and the best way to get some morality is to find a world boss wandering around, isolate it, attack it through weight of numbers, and try to loot some morality points from its corpse before moving onto the next target.  This shit doesn't actually matter to them except as a status symbol amongst themselves, and the fandom is so full of pedophiles that there'd be very little fandom left if it was completely purged.  Furries only care about the pedophiles who get caught, because _open_ pedophiles are making the fandom look bad and scaring away new recruits, especially the underage ones.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Feb 24, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Furries only care about the pedophiles who get caught, because _open_ pedophiles are making the fandom look bad and scaring away new recruits, especially the underage ones.


The part that kills me is that this is still an improvement, and a rather recent one at that, compared to the older fandom.


----------



## round robin (Feb 24, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> You approach a good point.  From what I've seen, furries tend to abide by no sort of morality whatsoever, beyond trying to make whatever noise is popular.  They put BLM and ACAB and flags and shit on their profiles because that's what's fashionable, and those symbols are discarded the instant they go out of vogue.  Furries don't believe in any of that shit, beyond its utility for grouping them together when it's time to mob some lone outgrouper.
> 
> That's the other element of furry morality: They approach it like they're playing an MMORPG and the best way to get some morality is to find a world boss wandering around, isolate it, attack it through weight of numbers, and try to loot some morality points from its corpse before moving onto the next target.  This shit doesn't actually matter to them except as a status symbol amongst themselves, and the fandom is so full of pedophiles that there'd be very little fandom left if it was completely purged.  Furries only care about the pedophiles who get caught, because _open_ pedophiles are making the fandom look bad and scaring away new recruits, especially the underage ones.


This right here is why I couldn't care less about SpicyFurryTake's crocodile tears. Accounts like that exist solely to feed into furry cancel culture and make social justice zealots feel good about themselves. It's not at all about "making the fandom a better place" or "showing people the error of their ways"; it's about slaying a dragon and parading its severed head around town. I guarantee they wouldn't care if someone an hero'd and the pearl clutching is just a response to ensure they don't get cancelled themselves for gravedancing.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 24, 2021)

round robin said:


> the pearl clutching is just a response to ensure they don't get cancelled themselves for gravedancing.


That's part of it, yeah.

But to be honest, I'd rather they keep doing that anyway. Furries need to deal with their shit, and whether or not that's cancel culture or just someone trying to feel powerful by wielding the mob like a nightstick, anything that makes them feel uncomfortable is good in my book. The Burned Furs were lolcows in their own right, but I'll be damned if they haven't been vindicated a hundredfold ever since Twitter became a thing.


----------



## PunishedBun (Feb 24, 2021)

round robin said:


> This right here is why I couldn't care less about SpicyFurryTake's crocodile tears. Accounts like that exist solely to feed into furry cancel culture and make social justice zealots feel good about themselves. It's not at all about "making the fandom a better place" or "showing people the error of their ways"; it's about slaying a dragon and parading its severed head around town. I guarantee they wouldn't care if someone an hero'd and the pearl clutching is just a response to ensure they don't get cancelled themselves for gravedancing.


Im willing to give him some more credit than that tbh
In the past hes shown willing to remove posts and congratulate people who have "improved" and thats not what you do if all you want is clout
Im willing to believe that he does generally think hes doing some good


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Feb 24, 2021)

round robin said:


> This right here is why I couldn't care less about SpicyFurryTake's crocodile tears. Accounts like that exist solely to feed into furry cancel culture and make social justice zealots feel good about themselves. It's not at all about "making the fandom a better place" or "showing people the error of their ways"; it's about slaying a dragon and parading its severed head around town. I guarantee they wouldn't care if someone an hero'd and the pearl clutching is just a response to ensure they don't get cancelled themselves for gravedancing.


And I fucking guarantee you that if and when it becomes popular to go after a different sort of target than pedophiles, they'll go after that target just as fervently as they currently go after pedos, and they'll do so with the same motivations.

Furries lack any grasp on actual morality and few to none have any idea _why_ pedophilia is a bad thing; pedos are just their soup of the day.  It's fortunate that that's the twitter mobs' current target, but it's also essentially an accident; they don't understand why pedophilia is wrong and they're just trying to score points with each other through imitation.  The only morality that they abide by at the end of the day is measured in likes and orgasms, so if it becomes more widely popular among them to hunt down, say, blue-jeans-wearers than to hunt down pedophiles, they'll pivot overnight to purging the evil colonist jeans-wearers instead.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 24, 2021)

teriyakiburns said:


> Or worse, drawing adult versions of child characters. Or shipping characters with more than a 10 year age gap, because that's totally paedophilia too.


...or shippin _Gorillaz_ characters (who age in real time) or, according to Encyclopædia Dramatica, shipping the adult version of Cynder from _The Legend of Sypro_.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Feb 24, 2021)

I love how two faced they seem about it all because they wanted to draw this sort of thing.

https://archive.md/eIyyR here's their twitter face, the typical 'woe is me' spiel.

https://archive.md/e1hDd and here we have the 'fuck the haters I feel no shame' complete with a hugbox by other artists who I'm assuming make the same type of content.

What gets me is that they mentioned they were raped recently on their public facing twitter account but on their no longer SOOPER SEKRIT art account they're essentially going 'fuck the haters' instead of pausing for some self reflection. Takes all kinds I guess.


----------



## Lion (Feb 24, 2021)

RembrandtCourage said:


> I love how two faced they seem about it all because they wanted to draw this sort of thing.
> 
> https://archive.md/eIyyR here's their twitter face, the typical 'woe is me' spiel.
> 
> ...


i'm like 99% sure they're also a DID larper so i half expect them to come out with 'i didn't draw the porn, one of my homestuck alters did it' 

it's funny with how they're handling this too, since a lot of big names in the industry have and do draw porn of series. rebecca sugar being one of them who used to draw ed edd n eddie porn before steven universe who's the only one i can think of off the top of my head. sucks they lost job opportunities' because of puritans but the chimp out is delicious


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 24, 2021)

Lion said:


> i'm like 99% sure they're also a DID larper so i half expect them to come out with 'i didn't draw the porn, one of my homestuck alters did it'
> 
> it's funny with how they're handling this too, since a lot of big names in the industry have and do draw porn of series. rebecca sugar being one of them who used to draw ed edd n eddie porn before steven universe who's the only one i can think of off the top of my head. sucks they lost job opportunities' because of puritans but the chimp out is delicious


Honestly, in a situation like that you might as well just pre-empt the canceling and go "yeah, I drew weird porn. I needed the money. I stopped doing that, though". I've seen a few legit artists doing that.

Of course, you can't really pull that one off when you're drawing shit that's _too_ weird. Dip too deep into fetish (or illegal) content, and it's going to stain you forever. As the meme goes...


----------



## Vault (Feb 24, 2021)

I know one of the outed artists was a popular Baraag artist who drew underage porn of Fosters Home characters, but I'm not sure about the other two. The Baraag person being the one who was leaked and lost their jobs working for folk like Vivziepop (Who has been under fire for drawing similar stuff in the past, so...). 

It's not uncommon and it happens all the time, but it surprised me to hear that one of the folk who apparently killed themselves was only 15. I guess it's understandable that a lot of younger folk don't know how to handle this kind of thing and see their reputation online as the end-all of their social life.

SpicyFurryTakes saying "guys stop saying these people deserve to die" isn't going to change shit. If you put screenshots up to folk who gobble that stuff up, they are obviously going to foam over it, ESPECIALLY anything to do with cub/pedo stuff.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Feb 24, 2021)

Yeah the one I linked to is the one fired by Viz. I understand coping mechanisms and all as well as doing commissions out of necessity but when you're bringing up 'a recent rape' in an attempt to garner sympathy then turn around and say you have no shame about the art... as the kids would say, 'that ain't a good look'.

As for that spicyfurry thing I think he's saying that as the token effort to avoid liability so in case someone tries to take him to task for it he can point to that and say 'hey I SAID don't do X but I can't control people' and have some kind of defense.

By the way is there also a way to preview your replies on this thing?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 24, 2021)

RembrandtCourage said:


> Yeah the one I linked to is the one fired by Viz. I understand coping mechanisms and all as well as doing commissions out of necessity but when you're bringing up 'a recent rape' in an attempt to garner sympathy then turn around and say you have no shame about the art... as the kids would say, 'that ain't a good look'.
> 
> As for that spicyfurry thing I think he's saying that as the token effort to avoid liability so in case someone tries to take him to task for it he can point to that and say 'hey I SAID don't do X but I can't control people' and have some kind of defense.


Yeah, I've seen enough creeps abusing it that I don't accept "coping mechanism" as an excuse for shitty behavior or disgusting kinks. If they can claim pedo or zoo shit is their "coping mechanism", then I can say mocking them ceaselessly is my coping mechanism for being traumatized by seeing their degeneracy in action.



RembrandtCourage said:


> By the way is there also a way to preview your replies on this thing?





Top right corner of the text box.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Feb 24, 2021)

Vault said:


> I know one of the outed artists was a popular Baraag artist who drew underage porn of Fosters Home characters, but I'm not sure about the other two. The Baraag person being the one who was leaked and lost their jobs working for folk like Vivziepop (Who has been under fire for drawing similar stuff in the past, so...).
> 
> It's not uncommon and it happens all the time, but it surprised me to hear that one of the folk who apparently killed themselves was only 15. I guess it's understandable that a lot of younger folk don't know how to handle this kind of thing and see their reputation online as the end-all of their social life.
> 
> SpicyFurryTakes saying "guys stop saying these people deserve to die" isn't going to change shit. If you put screenshots up to folk who gobble that stuff up, they are obviously going to foam over it, ESPECIALLY anything to do with cub/pedo stuff.


_"I don't want you to die; I just want to destroy your entire life and ensure that you can never, ever rebuild it and that you will be forever penniless and alone and hated"_ does tend to ring pretty hollow, yes.


----------



## camopattern (Feb 24, 2021)

Someone who was sexually abused as a child created pedophilia catering content that breeds more pedophiles to go after more children, and then killed themselves when they got found out? That art wasn't a coping mechanism, that's an insult to all the CSA survivors. 

If you're not willing to take responsibility for the content you put out then don't share your degeneracy to begin with.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 24, 2021)

camopattern said:


> Someone who was sexually abused as a child created pedophilia catering content that breeds more pedophiles to go after more children, and then killed themselves when they got found out? That art wasn't a coping mechanism, that's an insult to all the CSA survivors.


That's exactly what _therapy_ is for. So they can find and explore _healthy_ outlets and coping mechanisms. Unfortunately, it does feel like furries are right next to Scientologists in their pathological fear of mental healthcare.


----------



## Gentleburd (Feb 24, 2021)

It stops being coping art when they post it publicly.
Draw whatever shit you want in private. Just don’t post it online where other people can see it.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Feb 24, 2021)

camopattern said:


> Someone who was sexually abused as a child created pedophilia catering content that breeds more pedophiles to go after more children, and then killed themselves when they got found out? That art wasn't a coping mechanism, that's an insult to all the CSA survivors.
> 
> If you're not willing to take responsibility for the content you put out then don't share your degeneracy to begin with.


I feel like it's worse than that.  One thing I've been told by people who deal with pedophiles and their victims is that pedophilia has a tendency to spread _to_ its victims, on top of every other destructive consequence of that shit.  Once the glory of Allah has been revealed to you, you're likely to wind up with the urge to enlighten more children to His cause ever after.

Basically, it's literally cancerous and has to be treated as such.


----------



## Jangarango (Feb 25, 2021)

camopattern said:


> If you're not willing to take responsibility for the content you put out then don't share your degeneracy to begin with.


This right here is a huge issue with people like SpottyJaguar, who don’t think you should have to trigger warn if you don’t want to.

If you’re going to bend over backwards to allow people to draw the worst, borderline illegal shit, let alone profit from that kind of content, at the very least you should make it as easy as possible for people to avoid. But I guess that’s asking too much.


----------



## Pizdec (Feb 25, 2021)

Well hello to you, too, Kayla?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 25, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> View attachment 1948799
> Well hello to you, too, Kayla?


Your choices in your art are half your cow appeal.

The other half is how bad a case of USI you seem to have.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 25, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Your choices in your art are half your cow appeal.
> 
> The other half is how bad a case of USI you seem to have.


The post was deleted.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 25, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> The post was deleted.


Huh, what happened there?

Eh fuck it, suppose it doesn't matter


----------



## Cool Spot (Feb 25, 2021)

Gentleburd said:


> It stops being coping art when they post it publicly.
> Draw whatever shit you want in private. Just don’t post it online where other people can see it.


I hate to say it but when people draw this shit and post it publicly, it's inevitably going to bite them in the ass. Someone is going to snitch and send it to employers, friends, and family. Employers don't want that association, especially if they work on children's shows.

I'm going to guess that Vivziepop probably fired them to look good for the people who've raked her over hot coals for drawing questionable shit.


----------



## Big Bang (Feb 25, 2021)

Drawing child porn is not recognized as a legitimate coping mechanism on any standard of psychology/psychiatry; in fact, it's shown to make things _worse, _much like those who had parents that physically beat their kid are more likely to beat their child or their spouse.  It's something pedophiles use to justify what they're doing. You don't beat your wife to cope; you don't draw child porn to cope--you draw it to get off sexually to it, making you a pedophile as well (IN MOST CASES. I understand commissions, but drawing explicit child porn as personal art means you're interested in kids sexually). Child victims of sexual abuse are more likely to turn out to be pedophiles in the future, and this is an unfortunate side effect of this. However, those who say they use child porn to cope are blatant pedophiles _who know it's wrong to get off to children. _I do not think they would feel the need to defend themselves if they didn't know it was wrong to become aroused to children.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Feb 25, 2021)

TL;DR: "I don't want to go to therapy so I'll make dubious content instead."
Or illegal, depending on where you live.

It's such a cop-out answer! I have seen an artist depict real events of CSA but those paintings were meant to be a window into her life, experiences and the children she saw get raped as part of a paedo ring. I don't think the artist is a paedo for her paintings because she's showing the atrocities of being a victim of paedophile ring.
I don't get this impression why Kayla's art or furries that do this sort of thing.

If it had human characters, better symbolism, a lack of kid-friendly IPs and most of all, a bloody point to it, then I wouldn't be so cautious of the art and artist.


----------



## Rozzy (Feb 25, 2021)

Sparkycando called out as a bigot and MAGA homophobe.


----------



## PunishedBun (Feb 25, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> Sparkycando called out as a bigot and MAGA homophobe.
> View attachment 1949900
> View attachment 1949901


This is, like, four years old at this point


----------



## Rozzy (Feb 25, 2021)

PunishedBun said:


> This is, like, four years old at this point


The posts are from January 2021 the Twitter mob are desperate digging up shit from four years ago.


----------



## Sintharia (Feb 25, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> The posts are from January 2021 the Twitter mob are desperate digging up shit from four years ago.


Furries will revisit and rehash old drama when something happens that makes it even vaguely relevant again. They’re not desperate, really, just salty.


----------



## Misery Niggas (Feb 25, 2021)

Sintharia said:


> Furries will revisit and rehash old drama when something happens that makes it even vaguely relevant again. They’re not desperate, really, just salty.


nah fam. most times it's both. i've seen cases of that prior to what was mentioned above.


----------



## billydero (Feb 25, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> The posts are from January 2021 the Twitter mob are desperate digging up shit from four years ago.


Seems like there is a lot of vicious infighting, cancellations and  internecine conflict in 2020/2021 furry fandom, far more than in the past.

Which gives me an even bigger laugh when I run across one of Xydexx’s compulsive tweets about how ‘gUyS thE fanDOm is tHriving!’

I wonder if the lack of conventions this year adds any fuel to this fire. Sometimes I feel like the fact that these people have a carnival venue where they can briefly see even the most acrimonious members of the fandom at their best and “on stage“ leads them to forget what complete assholes some of these people are.


----------



## Cool Spot (Feb 25, 2021)

There's just something really hilarious about someone wearing a fursuit and also a MAGA hat at the same time.


----------



## Banditotron (Feb 25, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> Sparkycando called out as a bigot and MAGA homophobe.
> View attachment 1949900
> View attachment 1949901


Trust me, given the opportunity, I would suplex this guy off a cliff. But thats just because it would be funny to suplex a man dressed in an animal costume and political swag off a cliff, as it is a fact of science that all tragedies can be instantly converted into comedies if the viticim is undignified enough. 
Anyways, unless they've got video footage of this furfag stoning a gay man in the street, I think they just dislike his politics.


----------



## round robin (Feb 25, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> Sparkycando called out as a bigot and MAGA homophobe.
> View attachment 1949900
> View attachment 1949901


Sparky is a kiwi (the country, not the forum) anyhow, so I don't see why this should matter to these retards. She was just being edgy in the same way PepperCoyote was when he held up a Trump flag.

Edit:


> Trust me, given the opportunity, I would suplex this guy off a cliff. But thats just because it would be funny to suplex a man dressed in an animal costume and political swag off a cliff, as it is a fact of science that all tragedies can be instantly converted into comedies if the viticim is undignified enough.
> Anyways, unless they've got video footage of this furfag stoning a gay man in the street, I think they just dislike his politics.


Not that it matters, but Sparky is a biological woman and identifies as such. As far as furries go, she's generally unobnoxious, but I share your sentiment.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 25, 2021)

Banditotron said:


> Anyways, unless they've got video footage of this furfag stoning a gay man in the street, I think they just dislike his politics.


I would go one further and say they dislike him for some unrelated reason and politics are the excuse for the attempted canceling. It's not like these pictures just surfaced.


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Feb 25, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> Sparkycando called out as a bigot and MAGA homophobe.
> View attachment 1949900
> View attachment 1949901


I like how all it took for them to hate DHC in peculiar was for someone to claim that she was a homophobe, without screenshots or anything.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 25, 2021)

Why don't furries just kill themselves?  Seriously, given a choice between being a furry and not existing, why do you choose to be a furry?


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 25, 2021)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> I like how all it took for them to hate DHC in peculiar was for someone to claim that she was a homophobe, without screenshots or anything.


That wasn't all it boiled down to. I spent the time reading through the gigantic doc and she also sexually assaulted someone.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 25, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Why don't furries just kill themselves?  Seriously, given a choice between being a furry and not existing, why do you choose to be a furry?


They will argue they didn't "choose" to be furries. Which is stupid. They _might_ not have chosen to be attracted to Lola Bunny, but they sure as shit chose to download all that porn, declare themselves furry, associate themselves with an openly predatory fandom, and make fools out of themselves at every opportunity.

But if you want them to kill themselves, rejoice! With all the furries trooning out, in a few years we should start seeing the 41s popping off.


----------



## Noebel (Feb 25, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Why don't furries just kill themselves?  Seriously, given a choice between being a furry and not existing, why do you choose to be a furry?


Far from the worst thing that can happen to you, tbh. Plus, if they do, what would become of Animal Control?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 25, 2021)

Noebel said:


> Far from the worst thing that can happen to you, tbh. Plus, if they do, what would become of Animal Control?


Yea, considering the size of AC itself and how many furfags are out there, compared to let's say trannies and their shit, I think for the most part furfags could be worse. Either that or they hide the really fucked shit really well.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Feb 25, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Either that or they hide the really fucked shit really well.


This is the correct answer


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 25, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Yea, considering the size of AC itself and how many furfags are out there, compared to let's say trannies and their shit, I think for the most part furfags could be worse. Either that or they hide the really fucked shit really well.


Furfags could be a whole lot worse.

Most furries are just garden-variety pervs, the kind that would be spending their days on PornHub if their parents hadn't neglected to teach them that fictional characters are just fictional _before_ dumping them in front of the TV. They're also not on Twitter and their FurAffinity accounts contain their favorites and four or five commissions of varying quality they bought off Russian artists for peanuts. We don't notice them for the same reason we don't notice most weirdos until they decide to shoot up the local church: they don't say much.

Being in Animal Control means we're privy to a lot more damning information about furries than most _furries_ would be aware of. But it also means it's easy to completely overlook the baseline drone of droves of furries whose main sin is simply being brainless and horny on main. There are likely millions of these bumbling nondescript pastel-colored foxes around the world, just looking for another quick wank and subsequent dopamine high, and most of them aren't even worth talking about. It's just that when the lolcows and horrorcows do come out to pasture here in the farms... _Sweet Jumping Jesus, are they productive_.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 25, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Furfags could be a whole lot worse.
> 
> Most furries are just garden-variety pervs, the kind that would be spending their days on PornHub if their parents hadn't neglected to teach them that fictional characters are just fictional _before_ dumping them in front of the TV. They're also not on Twitter and their FurAffinity accounts contain their favorites and four or five commissions of varying quality they bought off Russian artists for peanuts. We don't notice them for the same reason we don't notice most weirdos until they decide to shoot up the local church: they don't say much.
> 
> Being in Animal Control means we're privy to a lot more damning information about furries than most _furries_ would be aware of. But it also means it's easy to completely overlook the baseline drone of droves of furries whose main sin is simply being brainless and horny on main. There are likely millions of these bumbling nondescript pastel-colored foxes around the world, just looking for another quick wank and subsequent dopamine high, and most of them aren't even worth talking about. It's just that when the lolcows and horrorcows do come out to pasture here in the farms... _Sweet Jumping Jesus, are they productive_.


Being a cum-brained horndog is generally well below the baseline to end up on KF, yeah, and the fandom's pretty fucking big.  The interesting thing about the fandom (in the context of KF) is not really the ever-present background radiation of semen-smell and low-key loserdom, it's how much high-intensity motherfucking insanity and idiocy finds its way in.  I've seriously never seen such a vast repository of broke-brained nutbars and morons in any other fandom I've dared to so much as dip my toes into.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 25, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Being a cum-brained horndog is generally well below the baseline to end up on KF, yeah, and the fandom's pretty fucking big.  The interesting thing about the fandom (in the context of KF) is not really the ever-present background radiation of semen-smell and low-key loserdom, it's how much high-intensity motherfucking insanity and idiocy finds its way in.  I've seriously never seen such a vast repository of broke-brained nutbars and morons in any other fandom I've dared to so much as dip my toes into.


I wouldn't say that as much. You gotta be a complete lunatic to really get a thread proper here. For example, say you got this dude who's into weird fetish art. He does fuck all else, but enjoys the stuff he enjoys (and it's not hurting anyone.) Mostly keeps to himself and whatever friends he got. That's not really worth looking into. However if a dude into some weird fetish makes it his mission to jump right out into the open, talking about it all the goddamn time, and picking fights with people who disagree with him over it, that would be a hell of a lot more interesting.

Way I see it, and call me a fucking boomer, is a lolcow is and always will be someone who perpetually gets himself into public shitflingings between either trolls or other people, and is entertaining enough to talk about. People who respond poorly to someone making fun of his inflation collection, or someone who is such a fucking wackjob weirdo that his mere mention causes people to lose their fucking mind. Frankly I kind of miss the pre Kero era of furfaggotry.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 25, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> I wouldn't say that as much. You gotta be a complete lunatic to really get a thread proper here. For example, say you got this dude who's into weird fetish art. He does fuck all else, but enjoys the stuff he enjoys (and it's not hurting anyone.) Mostly keeps to himself and whatever friends he got. That's not really worth looking into. However if a dude into some weird fetish makes it his mission to jump right out into the open, talking about it all the goddamn time, and picking fights with people who disagree with him over it, that would be a hell of a lot more interesting.
> 
> Way I see it, and call me a fucking boomer, is a lolcow is and always will be someone who perpetually gets himself into public shitflingings between either trolls or other people, and is entertaining enough to talk about. People who respond poorly to someone making fun of his inflation collection, or someone who is such a fucking wackjob weirdo that his mere mention causes people to lose their fucking mind. Frankly I kind of miss the pre Kero era of furfaggotry.


After Kero and SnakeThing and them it got a lot darker.  I still think the zoosadist threads becoming a thing was a positive, because the zoo crew are fucking mental trainwrecks in addition to being heinous fuckwads, and it was inevitable as a result... but I could personally do with less horror mixed in with my lulz.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 25, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Being a cum-brained horndog is generally well below the baseline to end up on KF, yeah, and the fandom's pretty fucking big.  The interesting thing about the fandom (in the context of KF) is not really the ever-present background radiation of semen-smell and low-key loserdom, it's how much high-intensity motherfucking insanity and idiocy finds its way in.  I've seriously never seen such a vast repository of broke-brained nutbars and morons in any other fandom I've dared to so much as dip my toes into.


From experience, it feels like the anime fandom and the furry fandom are actually pretty close in their ratio of creeps per capita. The difference is that there are more furries than weebs out there, both in terms of visibility and absolute numbers. I've certainly seen similar peaks of insane degeneracy in both fandoms.

I've said it before, but the big difference between furries and other weirdo insular fandoms is just how _open_ they are with their weirdness, and how hard they focus on making it "their" weirdness, which makes weird furry shit a lot more _specific_. Weebs usually consume pre-made content. The artist drew porn because they like it, or because they hope to sell prints/doujins, or because it's behind their patreon paywall. Furries have this habit of going after bespoke content instead. It's not good enough to flip through 20 pages of the popular manga heroine of the month being molested by tentacles, they have to commission 20 pages of _their own characters_ being molested by tentacles in very, very specific ways.

That's what puts furries above weebs in the weirdness ranking to me. They're not just cumbrained like weebs, _they take it deadly serious._



Uncle Warren said:


> Way I see it, and call me a fucking boomer, is a lolcow is and always will be someone who perpetually gets himself into public shitflingings between either trolls or other people, and is entertaining enough to talk about. People who respond poorly to someone making fun of his inflation collection, or someone who is such a fucking wackjob weirdo that his mere mention causes people to lose their fucking mind. Frankly I kind of miss the pre Kero era of furfaggotry.


Agreed. We may make fun of, or recoil in horror at, some furfag with a disgusting kink, but unless they take themselves so seriously they try to defend their degeneracy or pick fights over it we'll lose interest pretty quickly. It's the ones that are loud about it that tend to be the most fun to watch, because they also tend to get into slapfights. A lolcow that doesn't moo when someone prods it isn't much fun, after all.

(Of course, this all applies to weebs, assorted spergs, and basically everybody on the internet. But since this is Animal Control, furries are the main example.)


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Feb 25, 2021)

Cool Spot said:


> There's just something really hilarious about someone wearing a fursuit and also a MAGA hat at the same time.


Hey, now.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 25, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Hey, now.
> 
> View attachment 1951278


the funniest thing about that is how much he likely spent on that suit


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 25, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> the funniest thing about that is how much he likely spent on that suit


All the money in the world to lavish on a mauled shag carpet, not a cent spent buying some good taste.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 25, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> All the money in the world to lavish on a mauled shag carpet, not a cent spent buying some good taste.


As flag designs go I like the Confederate Battle Flag, but on a fursuit? There are some angry Confederate ghosts out there right now.


----------



## Cool Spot (Feb 25, 2021)

Yeah, the Confederate flag fursuit is a classic.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Feb 25, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> Sparkycando called out as a bigot and MAGA homophobe.
> View attachment 1949900
> View attachment 1949901



The OP of that is exactly the type of person you'd expect to ask people to donate so they can get their boobs removed:


----------



## Lapis.Fennecat (Feb 26, 2021)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> The OP of that is exactly the type of person you'd expect to ask people to donate so they can get their boobs removed:
> View attachment 1951380


As I thought so lol.


----------



## Ponchik (Feb 26, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Why don't furries just kill themselves?  Seriously, given a choice between being a furry and not existing, why do you choose to be a furry?


very few people willingly choose to become furries, you usually get abducted by men in black late at night without warning and then before you know it, you've blown thousands on shitty pooltoy commissions and getting into heated debates about the combined merits of marxism and dogfucking on twitter. it's like scientology


----------



## Noebel (Feb 26, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> As flag designs go I like the Confederate Battle Flag, but on a fursuit? There are some angry Confederate ghosts out there right now.


And if you connect their remnants to a dynamo, you'd get free electricity. But, maybe government already does that and supports all this so dead spin in their graves faster. And when current generation would be mostly dead, they'll shift zeitgeist to opposite so they will spin.


----------



## Sintharia (Feb 26, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> the funniest thing about that is how much he likely spent on that suit


That's Magnus Diridian. He made that suit, and he has several others that have made an appearance in the Awful Fursuit Thread.


----------



## Rozzy (Feb 26, 2021)

Coming soon Twitter "Onlyfans", furry artists and exhibitionists will be able to charge YOU to follow them.


----------



## Rukario (Feb 26, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> Coming soon Twitter "Onlyfans", furry artists and exhibitionists will be able to charge YOU to follow them.
> View attachment 1952015


I'm pretty sure this happened a few years ago, with Furries charging money to give access to locked acocunts?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 26, 2021)

Rozzy said:


> Coming soon Twitter "Onlyfans", furry artists and exhibitionists will be able to charge YOU to follow them.
> View attachment 1952015


...I need to make some archives.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Feb 26, 2021)

DrDiccPicc said:


> A little off topic but:
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/Picturd1/status/1361030124204916739


*CLEANSE, DAMN IT!*
*



C L E A N S E ! ! ! ! ! ! !*


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Feb 26, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> The difference is that there are more furries than weebs out there


Further Confusion gets maybe 3k head registrations over a weekend, Fanime gets well over 10k. Same place, different times of the year.


----------



## PunishedBun (Feb 26, 2021)

https://twitter.com/SpicyFurryTakes/status/1365444797805297664?s=20
		



			https://archive.md/CU8kf
		















Spicy Furry Takes has quit. Or gone on a "hiatus".
Shame, he was the only one cleaning up this stinking fandom.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 26, 2021)

PunishedBun said:


> https://twitter.com/SpicyFurryTakes/status/1365444797805297664?s=20
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, what are the betting odds of this guy's inbox having been flooded with death threats after mentioning that suicide (that according to him wasn't even his fault)?

I'm guessing 50-50.


----------



## PunishedBun (Feb 26, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> So, what are the betting odds of this guy having been flooded by death threats after mentioning that suicide (that according to him wasn't even his fault)?
> 
> I'm guessing 50-50.


I don't think thats likely at all.
seems like he'd have just said that if it was the case
i don't know why he'd make up this story if it was death threats


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 26, 2021)

PunishedBun said:


> I don't think thats likely at all.
> seems like he'd have just said that if it was the case
> i don't know why he'd make up this story if it was death threats


Easy, because if that's the case he knows public opinion will be turning against him and he's lined up perfectly for a canceling. So it's best to deflect with an excuse and duck out before it lands.

ETA: I did say 50-50, though. So it might be genuine. I just think there's a good chance there's more to it that we're not hearing.


----------



## PunishedBun (Feb 26, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Easy, because if that's the case he knows public opinion will be turning against him and he's lined up perfectly for a canceling. So it's best to deflect with an excuse and duck out before it lands.


Yeah, still sounds unlikely to me


----------



## round robin (Feb 26, 2021)

PunishedBun said:


> https://twitter.com/SpicyFurryTakes/status/1365444797805297664?s=20
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good fucking riddance. Dude did nothing to "clean up the fandom," just made callouts on people with 5 followers for being "transphobic." I'm glad to see he may have realized the error of his ways but he was a major contributor to the rise of furry cancel culture and the effects of that will fuck up this community for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Feb 26, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> So, what are the betting odds of this guy's inbox having been flooded with death threats after mentioning that suicide (that according to him wasn't even his fault)?
> 
> I'm guessing 50-50.


From what I read on twitter, that whole suicide thing came from the fanfic community. A 15 year old was canceled for writing something about some youtubers and killed herself.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 26, 2021)

PunishedBun said:


> Shame, he was the only one cleaning up this stinking fandom.






Faggot spends time on twitter jerking off on the clout he gets from drama over stupid shit. That's not cleaning up a fandom. If anything AC does a better and more accurate job.

Being this new and all your posts are in here screeching about "cleaning up the fandom" with anything that isn't napalm. Neat.


----------



## Misery Niggas (Feb 27, 2021)

PunishedBun said:


> https://twitter.com/SpicyFurryTakes/status/1365444797805297664?s=20
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only people that "clean up the fandom" here are the kiwis in this AC board and sometimes the local police. Spicy Furry Takes only makes circle jerk drama posts and gets off on making shameboards on people who are either just plain fucking stupid, trolling, or dare to even question anything remotely left-wing in the fandom(some of those people might've had threads on here iirc). His absence will not be missed.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Feb 27, 2021)

Misery Niggas said:


> The only people that "clean up the fandom" here are the kiwis in this AC board and sometimes the local police. Spicy Furry Takes only makes circle jerk drama posts and gets off on making shameboards on people who are either just plain fucking stupid, trolling, or dare to even question anything remotely left-wing in the fandom(some of those people might've had threads on here iirc). His absence will not be missed.


Anybody who comes to this site with the intention of cleaning up the internet or making a positive difference in the world is making a terrible mistake and should leave.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 27, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Anybody who comes to this site with the intention of cleaning up the internet or making a positive difference in the world is making a terrible mistake and should leave.


Ain't no fixing anything anymore.  You cover your own ass and let people either figure shit out or make some popcorn.  They likely won't listen to you anyway.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 27, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Ain't no fixing anything anymore.  You cover your own ass and let people either figure shit out or make some popcorn.  They likely won't listen to you anyway.


That's why I'll miss SpicyFurryTakes. Sure, they weren't making things any better for anyone, but boy did they provide good popcorn material.


----------



## Hymlenis572 (Feb 27, 2021)

round robin said:


> Good fucking riddance. Dude did nothing to "clean up the fandom," just made callouts on people with 5 followers for being "transphobic." I'm glad to see he may have realized the error of his ways but he was a major contributor to the rise of furry cancel culture and the effects of that will fuck up this community for the foreseeable future.



It’s bullshit btw. If you look in the cracks you’ll see insolent behavior and grooming taking place right before your eyes, mainly in the Internet music scene, where 4LUNG is still around for some fucking reason, I thought everyone decided they were persona non grata.

Edit: Of course they’d want you to follow Sqrlyjack, an asshole who bullied Vimhomeless then issued a non apology, and BvDgrrl, a legit autogynophile who was dating a pedo as cited earlier in the thread.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 27, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> However if a dude into some weird fetish makes it his mission to jump right out into the open, talking about it all the goddamn time, and picking fights with people who disagree with him over it, that would be a hell of a lot more interesting.


The problem is after about 2000 the really revolting coomers started cooming out of the woodwork, dragging their autism into every imaginable forum and imageboard online and in the vast majority of cases being pests.  At some earlier point it seemed people kept their fucked-upedness under wraps outside of a few gatherings where they could let their freak flag fly.  You could know someone for years and not know they were a furry.  Think of it as the difference between someone who brings out their assless chaps for Pride Parades and gay bars, compared to someone who shows up to work like that.


PunishedBun said:


> Spicy Furry Takes has quit. Or gone on a "hiatus".
> Shame, he was the only one cleaning up this stinking fandom.


That's some high octane troll's remorse right there.


----------



## Cuscuta (Feb 27, 2021)

Hymlenis572 said:


> It’s bullshit btw. If you look in the cracks you’ll see insolent behavior and grooming taking place right before your eyes, mainly in the Internet music scene, where 4LUNG is still around for some fucking reason, I thought everyone decided they were persona non grata.
> 
> Edit: Of course they’d want you to follow Sqrlyjack, an asshole who bullied Vimhomeless then issued a non apology, and BvDgrrl, a legit autogynophile who was dating a pedo as cited earlier in the thread.


That list they reccomend you to follow is a veritable who-s who of drama whores, leftist extremists who support bullying anyone to the right of Stalin out of the fandom and ruining their lives, and people with some seriously fucked up coomer fetishes. I'm sorry, but you do NOT get to barge in here and claim that these degenerates have the high ground, or are a bastion of a better furry fandom. @PunishedBun you are just whiteknighting for your cancel culture faggot idol, and it's honestly really pathetic. 

Also of note is that SpicyFurryTakes shouted out Corust_, who is notable to the farms due to what happened in the Lou Gagleardi thread. Some of us were optimistic seeing another furry call out that piece of trash, but of course, Corust_ is a tranny as well, so probably quite degenerate as well. The association with all the others just seals it. Worth checking that out.


----------



## Cool Spot (Feb 27, 2021)

Hymlenis572 said:


> It’s bullshit btw. If you look in the cracks you’ll see insolent behavior and grooming taking place right before your eyes, mainly in the Internet music scene, where 4LUNG is still around for some fucking reason, I thought everyone decided they were persona non grata.
> 
> Edit: Of course they’d want you to follow Sqrlyjack, an asshole who bullied Vimhomeless then issued a non apology, and BvDgrrl, a legit autogynophile who was dating a pedo as cited earlier in the thread.


I think Furry Cancel Culture isn't to effective because there's always going to be people in the fandom who will latch on to these people regardless and continue to support or enable them. 

Renard Queenston was called out several years back for molesting his then-partner and he's still around making music under the name "Emma Essex." 

Wild__Life/Allison Reed had that big shitshow callout last year but her suiters, popular artist friends, and partner who's been cucked by a dog vocally supported her and got away with lying about acting on zoophilia again despite photo and video proof sent to authorities. She quietly activated her website again and people haven't bothered to drag her again. 

Glitchedpuppet has legions of apologists because they're gullible enough to believe that she and her friends are innocent because she's got a thread here and every wokescold knows that Kiwifarms is an evil, transphobic, stalker forum so it's automatically wrong and anyone who cites her thread is a transphobic bigot. 

It really seems like people will let certain people run rampant in the communities, as long as they're not too right wing. Wear a MAGA hat on your fursona and you'll be BTFO on Twitter. Molest dogs or groom children and you'll get a pass if you're openly leftist.


----------



## Tingle (Feb 27, 2021)

Cool Spot said:


> Renard Queenston was called out several years back for molesting his then-partner and he's still around making music under the name "Emma Essex."


"Oh, Renard. I remember that name, electronic artist from like late 2000's. I wonder what they're up to n-"


Spoiler: EUGH







Trying his hardest to look like Rick Moranis, apparently.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 27, 2021)

Cuscuta said:


> That list they reccomend you to follow is a veritable who-s who of drama whores, leftist extremists who support bullying anyone to the right of Stalin out of the fandom and ruining their lives, and people with some seriously fucked up coomer fetishes. I'm sorry, but you do NOT get to barge in here and claim that these degenerates have the high ground, or are a bastion of a better furry fandom. @PunishedBun you are just whiteknighting for your cancel culture faggot idol, and it's honestly really pathetic.
> 
> Also of note is that SpicyFurryTakes shouted out Corust_, who is notable to the farms due to what happened in the Lou Gagleardi thread. Some of us were optimistic seeing another furry call out that piece of trash, but of course, Corust_ is a tranny as well, so probably quite degenerate as well. The association with all the others just seals it. Worth checking that out.


That's why I think SpicyFurryTakes bowed out to avoid getting dogpiled themselves. That "apology" of theirs had the stench of "I'm just covering my ass here and bailing out" all over it, and the list cinched it for me.



Tingle said:


> "Oh, Renard. I remember that name, electronic artist from like late 2000's. I wonder what they're up to n-"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: EUGH
> ...


Are you _sure_ that's not Rick Moranis? Seriously.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 27, 2021)

Tingle said:


> "Oh, Renard. I remember that name, electronic artist from like late 2000's. I wonder what they're up to n-"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: EUGH
> ...


God that's hilarious given what his characters typically looked like

Scary psycho nurse fox thing, that anthro shark, those are the masks a fucking positively unthreatening-looking cross between a marshmallow and a troll doll wears lmao


----------



## Cuscuta (Feb 27, 2021)

Tingle said:


> "Oh, Renard. I remember that name, electronic artist from like late 2000's. I wonder what they're up to n-"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: EUGH
> ...


LOL Queenston is a tranny now? It really is spreadding like a disease. And furries especially, they troon out so easily, bunch of weak-willed, impressionable men.


----------



## NoFeline (Feb 27, 2021)

Cool Spot said:


> Renard Queenston was called out several years back for molesting his then-partner and he's still around making music under the name "Emma Essex."


It took several label changes and a troonout to escape but yeah.


Tingle said:


> "Oh, Renard. I remember that name, electronic artist from like late 2000's. I wonder what they're up to n-"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: EUGH
> ...










It's like an even uglier Shmorky


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 27, 2021)

full body fungal infection holy shit

DO YOU NOT BATHE?


----------



## Hymlenis572 (Feb 27, 2021)

Tingle said:


> "Oh, Renard. I remember that name, electronic artist from like late 2000's. I wonder what they're up to n-"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: EUGH
> ...


Believe me, I am a unwilling observer in the resurgence of internet music, and have cataloged a few events and personal lolcows, mainly in the RYM circle. With the rising prevelance of Hyperpop and Internet scene music, expect to see a rise in similar people, disconnected from reality and making shitty art, indulging in degeneracy while soapboxing.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 27, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> full body fungal infection holy shit
> 
> DO YOU NOT BATHE?


It's a troon. Their atrocious personal hygiene is the stuff of legends.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 27, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> It's a troon. Their atrocious personal hygiene is the stuff of legends.


Past experience tells me him being a furry is a major compounding factor in that because I can honestly count the furries I've met in person with acceptable hygiene on my fingers


----------



## Lion (Feb 27, 2021)

trooning out is like the ultimate rebrand for guys in the furry fandom who've been known to be abusive.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 27, 2021)

Lion said:


> trooning out is like the ultimate rebrand for guys in the furry fandom who've been known to be abusive.


I feel bad for the people he's likely abused because explaining that to people must be like convincing someone else in the ER that squirrels can be a lot meaner than they look

(they can)


----------



## Lion (Feb 27, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> I feel bad for the people he's likely abused because explaining that to people must be like convincing someone else in the ER that squirrels can be a lot meaner than they look
> 
> (they can)


yeah it just feels like a big cope out, 'oh no you can't bring up that because trans women cannot abuse or rape anyone!! that's just transphobic'


----------



## Hymlenis572 (Feb 27, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> Past experience tells me him being a furry is a major compounding factor in that because I can honestly count the furries I've met in person with acceptable hygiene on my fingers


Fungus tends to grow on damp areas, so maybe the skin oil provided that


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 27, 2021)

Lion said:


> yeah it just feels like a big cope out, 'oh no you can't bring up that because trans women cannot abuse or rape anyone!! that's just transphobic'


it gets worse when the abuser or their asskissers start saying shit like "just a little soft girl/boy uwu how could they possibly hurt you you're bigger/stronger/whatever"


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 27, 2021)

Cool Spot said:


> Renard Queenston was called out several years back for molesting his then-partner and he's still around making music under the name "Emma Essex."


There are tons of names he goes under. Every single name associated with a different flavor of shitty electronic music he makes.

Now THAT would be a worthwhile thread.


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 27, 2021)

Tingle said:


> "Oh, Renard. I remember that name, electronic artist from like late 2000's. I wonder what they're up to n-"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: EUGH
> ...


I refuse to believe that's anything other than Rick Moranis in drag.


----------



## round robin (Feb 27, 2021)

Tingle said:


> "Oh, Renard. I remember that name, electronic artist from like late 2000's. I wonder what they're up to n-"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: EUGH
> ...


Rick More-tran-ish


----------



## Strayserval (Feb 28, 2021)

Don't know if this was posted already if it was sorry about that


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Feb 28, 2021)

Strayserval said:


> Don't know if this was posted already if it was sorry about that


That hasn't been posted yet, no. Twitter's brewing a small storm over it which is good for a laugh if you're bored.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 28, 2021)

Strayserval said:


> Don't know if this was posted already if it was sorry about that


I was going to tell you to dive feet first into a woodchipper for not archiving or mirroring, but the video's over a GB large.

I'll figure something out hold on.


----------



## Lion (Feb 28, 2021)

there's so much going on with that video right now, but a good place to start at https://twitter.com/PureRubyDragon/status/1365707199499042822 since there's so much quote retweeting going back and forth through numerus people involved


----------



## Strayserval (Feb 28, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> I was going to tell you to dive feet first into a woodchipper for not archiving or mirroring, but the video's over a GB large.
> 
> I'll figure something out hold on.


yeah i should have said that was causing trouble any help archiving is very much wanted!


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Feb 28, 2021)

Cool Spot said:


> Renard Queenston was called out several years back for molesting his then-partner and he's still around making music under the name "Emma Essex."


His downfall was not having a crew. He hung out in his Second Life sandbox all day, hosting (cool) DJ parties now and then. Yet, his userbase never engaged with him. He literally hung out with the rape accusation girl (?) in their own seperate area, while all the normies, artists, and 3D fiddlers just shot the shit in the actual common space of the sandbox.

If I recall properly, not even the few people who hung out with Renard in that sandbox liked the 'new girl'. She came out of nowhere and stuck to Renard like glue. Met up IRL, I believe Squeedge Monster was involved (who did all his DJ artwork), and something went down along the lines of Renard being on all four and wanting to be milked like a cow. This went on for longer iirc per Squeedge posts. And then the usual "I'm an unruly sleeper" turning into rape and what not.

If he had actually hung out with his peers he'd have a decent enough network. Sure he's _'the'_ furry DJ, but not like people knew him as a person. He could've flown under the radar, and not be picked up, groomed, and exploited by a certain individual who is now the sole reason Second Life is littered with stolen Renard assets, cause he had nothing to offer anyone but his creative designs once he got #metoo'd, namely because he had no crew to comfort him.

He still makes money and has the odd worshiper (cause it's easy to influence those with no friends). Could've gone worse.


----------



## Juan? (Feb 28, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> God that's hilarious given what his characters typically looked like
> 
> Scary psycho nurse fox thing, that anthro shark, those are the masks a fucking positively unthreatening-looking cross between a marshmallow and a troll doll wears lmao


That dog with the officer's cap.
Imagine making a song, for it only to get dubbed as "penis music"


----------



## Orc Girls Make Due (Feb 28, 2021)

Cactus Wings said:


> His downfall was not having a crew. He hung out in his Second Life sandbox all day, hosting (cool) DJ parties now and then. Yet, his userbase never engaged with him. He literally hung out with the rape accusation girl (?) in their own seperate area, while all the normies, artists, and 3D fiddlers just shot the shit in the actual common space of the sandbox.
> 
> If I recall properly, not even the few people who hung out with Renard in that sandbox liked the 'new girl'. She came out of nowhere and stuck to Renard like glue. Met up IRL, I believe Squeedge Monster was involved (who did all his DJ artwork), and something went down along the lines of Renard being on all four and wanting to be milked like a cow. This went on for longer iirc per Squeedge posts. And then the usual "I'm an unruly sleeper" turning into rape and what not.
> 
> ...


As someone who hung out in the sandbox. This is basically what happened with a slight err. He and the girl made a secret room in the sand box. It was their fuck room. Everyone started avoiding Ren at some point, because even Ren themselves became creepy and way clingy in reverse for this person. 

When you are literally warned by someone "Stay away from Ren" and Ren stops talking to you cause they say something along the lines of, "I'm into everything now." Even when you bring up fucked up shit like pedophilia. There's a few screws loose. They weren't healthy for each other and I honestly don't think Ren ever got any fucking help.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 28, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> I was going to tell you to dive feet first into a woodchipper for not archiving or mirroring, but the video's over a GB large.
> 
> I'll figure something out hold on.


Even the audio-only version is damn near 100 MB.





your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio




I love the tactic used there, though. 99% of cumbrained furries won't be able to go through three hours of reading a 90+ page document and saying "I didn't do it!". It's great proof by verbosity.


----------



## NoFeline (Feb 28, 2021)

Orc Girls Make Due said:


> they say something along the lines of, "I'm into everything now." Even when you bring up fucked up shit like pedophilia.






Once you get into transformation porn it's a rapid downhill spiral into ...


Spoiler: Your Fursona Shitting on his own Decapitated Head and Eating It


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 2, 2021)

_Time for a palate cleanser after that... *literal *shitshow._

Has anyone seen any grumbling from furries about the new My Little Pony cartoon and how bronies are supposedly coming back in force? I haven't seen anything on twitter yet, but I've seen a few furries already bitching about it in a couple communities I lurk in.

I don't expect this to be another full fandom-on-fandom war (really, this series is a cash-grab and it's late on the zeitgeist, it's not going to be anywhere near as popular as the original), but I can't help but smile at how some dogfuckers just can't seem to get along with the horsefuckers, and vice-versa.


----------



## Noebel (Mar 2, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> _Time for a palate cleanser after that... *literal *shitshow._
> 
> Has anyone seen any grumbling from furries about the new My Little Pony cartoon and how bronies are supposedly coming back in force? I haven't seen anything on twitter yet, but I've seen a few furries already bitching about it in a couple communities I lurk in.
> 
> I don't expect this to be another full fandom-on-fandom war (really, this series is a cash-grab and it's late on the zeitgeist, it's not going to be anywhere near as popular as the original), but I can't help but smile at how some dogfuckers just can't seem to get along with the horsefuckers, and vice-versa.


Furries are concept-centered. Pony fandom is franchise-centered. Like ancaps and ancoms. Like East Coast and West Coast. They are similar, but different. Different enough to wage a full-on gang war. And by gang war I mean internet slapfight.


----------



## Hymlenis572 (Mar 2, 2021)

Orc Girls Make Due said:


> As someone who hung out in the sandbox. This is basically what happened with a slight err. He and the girl made a secret room in the sand box. It was their fuck room. Everyone started avoiding Ren at some point, because even Ren themselves became creepy and way clingy in reverse for this person.
> 
> When you are literally warned by someone "Stay away from Ren" and Ren stops talking to you cause they say something along the lines of, "I'm into everything now." Even when you bring up fucked up shit like pedophilia. There's a few screws loose. They weren't healthy for each other and I honestly don't think Ren ever got any fucking help.


Christ, one of my european friends uses second life to perform, I didnt know you could get away with this disgusting shit.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 2, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> _Time for a palate cleanser after that... *literal *shitshow._
> 
> Has anyone seen any grumbling from furries about the new My Little Pony cartoon and how bronies are supposedly coming back in force? I haven't seen anything on twitter yet, but I've seen a few furries already bitching about it in a couple communities I lurk in.
> 
> I don't expect this to be another full fandom-on-fandom war (really, this series is a cash-grab and it's late on the zeitgeist, it's not going to be anywhere near as popular as the original), but I can't help but smile at how some dogfuckers just can't seem to get along with the horsefuckers, and vice-versa.


I still dislike Calbeck and his orbiters but that's more for reasons outside the furry/brony thing


----------



## Orc Girls Make Due (Mar 2, 2021)

Hymlenis572 said:


> Christ, one of my european friends uses second life to perform, I didnt know you could get away with this disgusting shit.


Don't get me started on the ageplayer scourge that happened years ago. People literally had avatars that were babies and were enacting virtual pedophilia. It was disgusting beyond belief, and is one of those things most people sweep under the rug when it comes to SL's past. There's also a huge issue with money laundering as LLD (Linden Lab Dollar) has a USD conversion rate. There's all sorts of sorid shit about that place that just either doesn't get talked about anymore, or is overlooked at worst.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 2, 2021)

Orc Girls Make Due said:


> Don't get me started on the ageplayer scourge that happened years ago. People literally had avatars that were babies and were enacting virtual pedophilia. It was disgusting beyond belief, and is one of those things most people sweep under the rug when it comes to SL's past. There's also a huge issue with money laundering as LLD (Linden Lab Dollar) has a USD conversion rate. There's all sorts of sorid shit about that place that just either doesn't get talked about anymore, or is overlooked at worst.


SL gets to be an intensely creepy place.  A while back someone cajoled me into getting into it against my better judgment and even ponied up for me to get an avatar (and gave me some funny items like an M41 pulse rifle, an M134 minigun and so on.  Don't do anything in most areas, but funny).  They then invited me into a bunch of different furry areas.  I kind of rolled my eyes at the furry porn bedecking the walls, and then I noticed some of the other avatars - suspiciously small and childlike.  And these characters were going around this one area and soliciting blowjobs etc.

I kind of said "uh wtf?" and excused myself from the one area.  Sat the avatar on a couch in front of a TV thing playing a horror movie and someone comes over and without a word sits next to me and suddenly the avatars are rigged into sex animations.  Like, no warning.  I laughed at the sheer fucking absurdity of it at first but what the fuck.


----------



## Orc Girls Make Due (Mar 2, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> without a word sits next to me and suddenly the avatars are rigged into sex animations.


Poseballs are a bitch.


----------



## Sintharia (Mar 2, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> _Time for a palate cleanser after that... *literal *shitshow._
> 
> Has anyone seen any grumbling from furries about the new My Little Pony cartoon and how bronies are supposedly coming back in force? I haven't seen anything on twitter yet, but I've seen a few furries already bitching about it in a couple communities I lurk in.
> 
> I don't expect this to be another full fandom-on-fandom war (really, this series is a cash-grab and it's late on the zeitgeist, it's not going to be anywhere near as popular as the original), but I can't help but smile at how some dogfuckers just can't seem to get along with the horsefuckers, and vice-versa.


There are furries throwing stones from their glass houses. Bronies were pretty toxic, and furries are aware of that, especially the furries with a foot in both fandoms. But the furries don't recognize that a lot of the toxicity that they hate in the bronies is a reflection of the toxicity in their own fandom.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 2, 2021)

Sintharia said:


> There are furries throwing stones from their glass houses. Bronies were pretty toxic, and furries are aware of that, especially the furries with a foot in both fandoms. But the furries don't recognize that a lot of the toxicity that they hate in the bronies is a reflection of the toxicity in their own fandom.


I just dislike them because they're intensely fucking annoying about shit like showing up in MWO with their cutesy fucking brony names and Eridani Light Pony unit affiliation and then playing like hot garbage.  Git fucking gud CMDR Sunset Shimmer and quit screeching about muh objective play, the objective is to shoot fucking mechs.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Mar 2, 2021)

Noebel said:


> Like East Coast and West Coast


I wanna see a Furry/Brony 2 PAC/Biggie thing go on.  
Except instead of murders it’s just a popular brony or furry getting canceled over a rivalry with the other fandom.  

It’ll be the gayest gang war ever.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 2, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> I just dislike them because they're intensely fucking annoying about shit like showing up in MWO with their cutesy fucking brony names and Eridani Light Pony unit affiliation and then playing like hot garbage.  Git fucking gud CMDR Sunset Shimmer and quit screeching about muh objective play, the objective is to shoot fucking mechs.


Going off topic but if you're busy trying to get as many kills as possible and the team loses objective, that automatically makes you my favorite person to play against.


----------



## Noebel (Mar 2, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> I wanna see a Furry/Brony 2 PAC/Biggie thing go on.
> Except instead of murders it’s just a popular brony or furry getting canceled over a rivalry with the other fandom.
> 
> It’ll be the gayest gang war ever.


Wonderhoof, a prominent member of MLP fandom community became so badass, that he started feud with himself. Things ended this afternoon, when Wonderhoof shot himself in a uniqe drive-by suicide.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 2, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Going off topic but if you're busy trying to get as many kills as possible and the team loses objective, that automatically makes you my favorite person to play against.


It depends.  If they've got a bunch of lights and you don't they probably know they lose a straight up slugging match and they'll do a lot of objective stuff, but if you've got some decent lighthunters that can go sideways for them fast.  QP is random enough in terms of mechs/loadouts/skill levels that you go in with a plan you'll find yourself altering the plan very rapidly.  We're talking the kind of player who decides to solo rush the cap on Assault and not just to bait chasers.

Then there's the issue of the current PSR/scoring system making objective play a sucker's bet a lot of the time.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 2, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> It depends.  If they've got a bunch of lights and you don't they probably know they lose a straight up slugging match and they'll do a lot of objective stuff, but if you've got some decent lighthunters that can go sideways for them fast.  QP is random enough in terms of mechs/loadouts/skill levels that you go in with a plan you'll find yourself altering the plan very rapidly.  We're talking the kind of player who decides to solo rush the cap on Assault and not just to bait chasers.
> 
> Then there's the issue of the current PSR/scoring system making objective play a sucker's bet a lot of the time.


Pretty sure they attempted to balance the PSR system out...or not. That said you might not have been playing recently enough to know that it's all nascar anyway, making everything a moot point.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 2, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Pretty sure they attempted to balance the PSR system out...or not. That said you might not have been playing recently enough to know that it's all nascar anyway, making everything a moot point.


PSR's still a wreck but generally after Tier 3 it's VROOM all the way whether you want it or not.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 2, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> PSR's still a wreck but generally after Tier 3 it's VROOM all the way whether you want it or not.


There's a reason why I stopped playing and never looked back.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Mar 2, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> There's a reason why I stopped playing and never looked back.


Same. Though the last time I played, you could still take a star of urbies and meme yourself to a win, so it's been quite a long time.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 2, 2021)

teriyakiburns said:


> Same. Though the last time I played, you could still take a star of urbies and meme yourself to a win, so it's been quite a long time.


Can still do that as long as you run MPLspam K9s, probably one of the best IS lights at the moment


----------



## teriyakiburns (Mar 2, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> Can still do that as long as you run MPLspam K9s, probably one of the best IS lights at the moment


To be sure, if I could convince three other people to put up with the bullshit meta long enough to get to that point.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 2, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> Can still do that as long as you run MPLspam K9s, probably one of the best IS lights at the moment





teriyakiburns said:


> To be sure, if I could convince three other people to put up with the bullshit meta long enough to get to that point.


Just put an lb10 on an urbie. Works for me.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Mar 2, 2021)

What are you faggots even talking about?
Jesus.


----------



## Knojkamarangasan_#4 (Mar 2, 2021)

Autism.JPG
Lmao calm down


----------



## Strayserval (Mar 2, 2021)

Knojkamarangasan_#4 said:


> Autism.JPG
> Lmao calm down
> View attachment 1964545
> View attachment 1964543
> ...


i cant even bring myself to read it all, complete nonsense


----------



## Lion (Mar 2, 2021)

Knojkamarangasan_#4 said:


> Autism.JPG
> Lmao calm down
> View attachment 1964545
> View attachment 1964543
> ...


this honestly is the most autistic thing i’ve seen this week.


----------



## Dahmer (Mar 2, 2021)

Knojkamarangasan_#4 said:


> Autism.JPG
> Lmao calm down
> View attachment 1964545
> View attachment 1964543
> ...


I bet this is the type of faggot to REEEE about oppression/ableism/transphobia, but clearly has no problem being "ableist" when it comes to personality disorders as shown here.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 2, 2021)

To be honest, I really didn't like that comic when I first saw it either.

Fuck people (or werewolves) who kill pets.


----------



## round robin (Mar 2, 2021)

Knojkamarangasan_#4 said:


> Autism.JPG
> Lmao calm down
> View attachment 1964545
> View attachment 1964543
> ...


Calm down son, it's just a cartoon.


----------



## NoFeline (Mar 3, 2021)

I mean I can understand thinking that it's not cute but this shit



You're either

lying to make it seem worse than it is
a drama queen with zero emotional control
and in both situations you're an enormous faggot.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 3, 2021)

That fursuit is disgusting even before VR.









						Userpage of thesweetiger -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Mar 3, 2021)

Thistle said:


> View attachment 1965231
> 
> That fursuit is disgusting even before VR.
> 
> ...


You can hear the crunch of the fur bending in that pic. Every time a furry throws some histrionic fit over something so minor they have a suit that reeks of unwashed grim and cum.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 3, 2021)

Thistle said:


> View attachment 1965231
> 
> That fursuit is disgusting even before VR.
> 
> ...


Haha, oculus.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 3, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Haha, oculus.


Haha, Soyculus. Vive Gang On Top


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Mar 3, 2021)

GayDemiBoy said:


> You can hear the crunch of the fur bending in that pic. Every time a furry throws some histrionic fit over something so minor they have a suit that reeks of unwashed grim and cum.


...whenever I read this type of stuff, I feel an urge to shower.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Mar 3, 2021)

Thistle said:


> View attachment 1965231
> 
> That fursuit is disgusting even before VR.
> 
> ...



Jesus Christ.  Growly, is that you?


----------



## Knojkamarangasan_#4 (Mar 3, 2021)

Thistle said:


> View attachment 1965231
> 
> That fursuit is disgusting even before VR.
> 
> ...


The fact that many furries wear the same suits often haa always been so weird to me. Like when it comes to a thing such as cosplay for example with more normal(ish) clothes i can understand wearing it a couple of times but a foam head with faux fur? That's just begging to get all crusty and grimy. Soaked with sweat on the inside too. Man, most fursuits ae just nasty.,


----------



## Pastel (Mar 3, 2021)

Knojkamarangasan_#4 said:


> Autism.JPG
> Lmao calm down
> View attachment 1964545
> View attachment 1964543
> ...


Imagine getting so torqued up over an animation that has slight dark humor you start shaking oh my GOD go outside


----------



## Swedish Jeff (Mar 3, 2021)

Where do I even start...


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 3, 2021)

Swedish Jeff said:


> Where do I even start...
> View attachment 1967634


Well something more than babby's first taur porn would be great.  It looks autistic as fuck, that's for sure.


----------



## Swedish Jeff (Mar 3, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> Well something more than babby's first taur porn would be great.  It looks autistic as fuck, that's for sure.


Considering the high number of autistic transsexuals, it probably is autistic, literally. Maybe that's why so many are obsessed with being trans like it's their identity. Same with the "non-binary" crowd, which I'm wondering if that's the intent of the end of the tail.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 3, 2021)

Swedish Jeff said:


> Considering the high number of autistic transsexuals, it probably is autistic, literally. Maybe that's why so many are obsessed with being trans like it's their identity. Same with the "non-binary" crowd, which I'm wondering if that's the intent of the end of the tail.


Where did you find it?

Gut is telling me some weird autist on FurAffinity with all kinds of silly shit in their profile like Furry Pride ascii and so on, the name Ripley is both common and yet not ringing any specific bells.


----------



## NoFeline (Mar 3, 2021)

Swedish Jeff said:


> Where do I even start...
> View attachment 1967634


That belongs in the Furry Art Freak Show thread.


Swedish Jeff said:


> which I'm wondering if that's the intent of the end of the tail.


Absolutely.

Furfags who think they get to join the tranny parade just because they wish they were a 7 foot tall hentai hermaphrodite are a pox on this earth.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 3, 2021)

Wait.

Is that a Chakat?

A trans Chakat? A canonically-hermaphroditic species... but trans? What? What the fuck?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 3, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> Wait.
> 
> Is that a Chakat?
> 
> A trans Chakat? A canonically-hermaphroditic species... but trans? What? What the fuck?


Instead of being a hermaphrodite it's a...uh....nullphrodite?

Just remove its reproductive organs yes there. Done. Fuck you.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 3, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Instead of being a hermaphrodite it's a...uh....nullphrodite?
> 
> Just remove its reproductive organs yes there. Done. Fuck you.





my brain is full of fuck rn


----------



## First Name Last Name (Mar 4, 2021)

Geese Howard said:


> PHILIP "PIP" DUNBAR
> 
> A.K.A. MysticMind89/MageOfMind89
> 
> ...


----------



## titty skeleton (Mar 4, 2021)

Cactus Wings said:


> His downfall was not having a crew. He hung out in his Second Life sandbox all day, hosting (cool) DJ parties now and then. Yet, his userbase never engaged with him. He literally hung out with the rape accusation girl (?) in their own seperate area, while all the normies, artists, and 3D fiddlers just shot the shit in the actual common space of the sandbox.
> 
> If I recall properly, not even the few people who hung out with Renard in that sandbox liked the 'new girl'. She came out of nowhere and stuck to Renard like glue. Met up IRL, I believe Squeedge Monster was involved (who did all his DJ artwork), and something went down along the lines of Renard being on all four and wanting to be milked like a cow. This went on for longer iirc per Squeedge posts. And then the usual "I'm an unruly sleeper" turning into rape and what not.
> 
> ...





Orc Girls Make Due said:


> As someone who hung out in the sandbox. This is basically what happened with a slight err. He and the girl made a secret room in the sand box. It was their fuck room. Everyone started avoiding Ren at some point, because even Ren themselves became creepy and way clingy in reverse for this person.
> 
> When you are literally warned by someone "Stay away from Ren" and Ren stops talking to you cause they say something along the lines of, "I'm into everything now." Even when you bring up fucked up shit like pedophilia. There's a few screws loose. They weren't healthy for each other and I honestly don't think Ren ever got any fucking help.



What are the odds that the day I decided to check on KF after a busy few months, FFDG is talking about something I was somewhat present for the fallout of. I also noticed some early 2020 posts in the PartyPrat thread I forgot about and was catching up on related to this too.

Since Renard drama is 5+ years old or more the only somewhat relevant info I can give is that he's still around and kicking. From my observation he has gone through one or two more weird artsy girls and left a bad taste in their mouths. Probably literally. He seems to fly under the radar entirely these days (besides the occasional "REEE DO NOT MAKE ART FOR THIS PERSON THEY ARE A RAPIST" tweet) and to my knowledge besides a very small number of people he knows in his local area, doesn't interact with anyone from his old SL group at all. 

In terms of the sandbox, that's all info that's long past its due date for current events except in very fringe cases. The weird Hellhound/GUTZ hanger ons that are strangely cultish and definitely a grooming vacuum are the only thing that comes to mind that would be current. I'd long stopped observing that shitstorm but it'd make for an interesting thread with how strange that group is, perpetually idolizing a bunch of stolen/copied assets and the aesthetic of a dragged through the mud 'sleep molester' to make fugly black, white and neon sparkledogs with gore fetishes that are extremely difficult to tell apart.

It's nice to see other people who were involved in that sandbox however briefly, and possibly one of its many bastardized iterations (too many to count I'm told), were able to see how batshit things were getting. If this were more relevant I'd have more to say but I don't want to sperg the thread out with 5+ year old stale drama.


----------



## Pukebucket (Mar 4, 2021)

titty skeleton said:


> What are the odds that the day I decided to check on KF after a busy few months, FFDG is talking about something I was somewhat present for the fallout of. I also noticed some early 2020 posts in the PartyPrat thread I forgot about and was catching up on related to this too.
> 
> Since Renard drama is 5+ years old or more the only somewhat relevant info I can give is that he's still around and kicking. From my observation he has gone through one or two more weird artsy girls and left a bad taste in their mouths. Probably literally. He seems to fly under the radar entirely these days (besides the occasional "REEE DO NOT MAKE ART FOR THIS PERSON THEY ARE A RAPIST" tweet) and to my knowledge besides a very small number of people he knows in his local area, doesn't interact with anyone from his old SL group at all.
> 
> ...


I watched a lot of this play out in a tertiary fashion as a former pal of Ren's I followed went nuclear on Tumblr over the allegations. Apparently they were part of their SL group and Ren was always being so nice and respecting people and mediating problems, so when they got outed as a rapist it really led to a lot of drama as most call-outs against well-liked popufurs tend to do. A bunch of Ren's friends didn't believe the allegations because "Ren is so nice and would _never_ do that!", while another group of former pals were like "if you don't destroy your Renard merch in a backyard bonfire RIGHT NOW you are supporting a RAPIST!!!". Given this was during the peak years of Tumblr callout culture, shit got really wild with people going so far as to harass Ren's old ex SqueedgeMonster for more info, which caused Squeedge to withdraw from their social media for a while if I remember right.

This continued until Ren made his own statement that basically was just "I raped her but I did it in my sleep so it wasn't really my fault and I'm going into therapy now to stop it from happening again", which obliterated any illusion of innocence on his part. And then the allegations against Futret happened where he was also ousted as a rapist who gave someone an STI or something and had a blog full of necrzoo content, and this wasn't long after Ren and Futret had their little collab album.



Lion said:


> yeah it just feels like a big cope out, 'oh no you can't bring up that because trans women cannot abuse or rape anyone!! that's just transphobic'


Nishi (I think that was Ren's partner's name?) was an enbie at the time so they cancelled one another out.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 4, 2021)

So apparently FA is having issues.  Pages not displaying properly/at all, etc.

And then there's this.


Spoiler: warning, pingas












See that lack of blue border?

Yeah that got shown to everybody.

Funny shit.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 4, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> So apparently FA is having issues.  Pages not displaying properly/at all, etc.
> 
> And then there's this.
> 
> ...


Isn't that dick just the uploader not setting it as an "adult" submission, though?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 4, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Isn't that dick just the uploader not setting it as an "adult" submission, though?


It happens a lot because people (either deliberately or through sheer incompetence) fail to flag their shit properly

that particular image is however against upload rules to my knowledge, not that it matters much (it's been removed since) but someone's been kicking the furry hive a bit methinks


----------



## Spoonomancer (Mar 4, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> So apparently FA is having issues.  Pages not displaying properly/at all, etc.
> 
> And then there's this.
> 
> ...


IIRC some furry has a fetish for posting their personal information and I think this might be that person.

On mobile right now so I can't find further info right now unfortunately.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 4, 2021)

Cable said:


> IIRC some furry has a fetish for posting their personal information and I think this might be that person.
> 
> On mobile right now so I can't find further info right now unfortunately.


The entry got deleted and even when it was "up" apparently clicking the picture (or any picture in the submissions parade) would apparently give you a dead link error (this is coming secondhand and they're not a Kiwi so ofc they didn't archive) because the site was 90 percent borked at the time (3:30pm EST)


----------



## The Dark Lady (Mar 4, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> So apparently FA is having issues.  Pages not displaying properly/at all, etc.
> 
> And then there's this.
> 
> ...


Ah yeah, this guy. He's likes to throw together images of "popular" furries's fursonas and print them out and display them like that next to his genitals. He's been making new accounts for months with new images for each submission and has been banned several times but he just keeps coming back. He has also uploaded images of himself "bottoms up" with obvious fecal matter on his ass a few times as well.

To say the least this dude has serious mental problems to not just do this but keep making new accounts, new email address's and more than likely using a vpn because I'm sure FA has IP banned him by now.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Mar 5, 2021)

Not sure where to put this, bu rather then using their vast amount of liberal grifted wealth to pay settlements and sort out their groomer sex scandal, the Lincoln project has decided that commissioning furry art is a better use of their funds

https://archive.md/ru6ss


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 5, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Not sure where to put this, bu rather then using their vast amount of liberal grifted wealth to pay settlements and sort out their groomer sex scandal, the Lincoln project has decided that commissioning furry art is a better use of their funds
> View attachment 1970793
> https://archive.md/ru6ss


Oh hello, APC. Fancy seeing you here.

The comments on that tweet seem to be a mix of "this is an insult to animals", "republicans are the real animals", "ha-ha, furries", and furries whining about being misrepresented. Love it.


----------



## round robin (Mar 5, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Not sure where to put this, bu rather then using their vast amount of liberal grifted wealth to pay settlements and sort out their groomer sex scandal, the Lincoln project has decided that commissioning furry art is a better use of their funds
> View attachment 1970793
> https://archive.md/ru6ss


This is the perfect blend of pissing off conservative normies and commie furries, I love it. Lincoln Project accidentally based.


----------



## Misery Niggas (Mar 5, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Not sure where to put this, bu rather then using their vast amount of liberal grifted wealth to pay settlements and sort out their groomer sex scandal, the Lincoln project has decided that commissioning furry art is a better use of their funds
> View attachment 1970793
> https://archive.md/ru6ss


"This is why we need #AltFurry"


----------



## Minionlover98 (Mar 5, 2021)

Shqueefa said:


> Yeah, the thread is full of losers and Tagg's other tweets are him trying to gaslight you by blaming a death entirely unrelated on you, while all of those people cheer and wish death on people they don't like when learning they got COVID. I came across this great post just a few moments ago when looking around that will send the cumbrain into a frenzy.
> View attachment 1741243


This guy and alot of right wingers furries need there own thread 





Wow, Neo-Nazi is being oversentive and hypocritical? I'm shocked I tell you


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 5, 2021)

Minionlover98 said:


> This guy and alot of right wingers furries need there own thread
> View attachment 1971901
> 
> Wow, Neo-Nazi is being oversentive and hypocritical? I'm shocked I tell you


There is already an altfur general and some of the particularly cancerous ones have threads of their own (see Blumiere)


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Mar 5, 2021)

Minionlover98 said:


> This guy and alot of right wingers furries need there own thread
> View attachment 1971901
> 
> Wow, Neo-Nazi is being oversentive and hypocritical? I'm shocked I tell you


There's already a right-wing furry thread (AltFurry), and an Antoons thread.

Though, would I call Antoons a Neo-Nazi? Not really. He's just an attention whore who's not really worth talking about.


----------



## Misery Niggas (Mar 5, 2021)

To be quit honest, most of the AltFurry general thread has been dead since a few months ago iirc.
mostly for the fact that those who were really exceptional involved faded back into obscurity months ago, probably learned their lessons from before and toned down their autism and only resorted to unfunny twitter convos or telegram chats that are much closed off now.

I don't really know for sure, but one thing I know for a fact is that alot of  furries that can be considered are right-wing don't really produce as much lolcow material than the left-wing ones do. at least not like they used to be doing a couple years ago.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 5, 2021)

Misery Niggas said:


> To be quit honest, most of the AltFurry general thread has been dead since a few months ago iirc.
> mostly for the fact that those who were really exceptional involved faded back into obscurity months ago, probably learned their lessons from before and toned down their autism and only resorted to unfunny twitter convos or telegram chats that are much closed off now.
> 
> I don't really know for sure, but one thing I know for a fact is that alot of  furries that can be considered are right-wing don't really produce as much lolcow material than the left-wing ones do. at least not like they used to be doing a couple years ago.


They haven't really faded into obscurity, it's just no one has been keeping much of an eye on them as of late. The only one who could really be still producing content for his thread is Austin, but @WolfKiller had been autistically following him around for a while.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 5, 2021)

To be honest, it's also a matter of volume. The AltFurs are such a _tiny_ minormity among furries that unless someone is actively checking on them every day they'll just get drowned out by the background noise of woke bullshit and cum splashes. Even more so with furries being as "politicized" as they are now (by which I mean, whining about politics everywhere).


----------



## round robin (Mar 5, 2021)

Misery Niggas said:


> To be quit honest, most of the AltFurry general thread has been dead since a few months ago iirc.
> mostly for the fact that those who were really exceptional involved faded back into obscurity months ago, probably learned their lessons from before and toned down their autism and only resorted to unfunny twitter convos or telegram chats that are much closed off now.
> 
> I don't really know for sure, but one thing I know for a fact is that alot of  furries that can be considered are right-wing don't really produce as much lolcow material than the left-wing ones do. at least not like they used to be doing a couple years ago.


They probably all have kiwi farms accounts by now, to be honest. Seems like the perfect cover to hide away from prying eyes while still being able to shit on lefty furs.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Mar 5, 2021)

round robin said:


> They probably all have kiwi farms accounts by now, to be honest. Seems like the perfect cover to hide away from prying eyes while still being able to shit on lefty furs.


In this 'touching Nazis and TERFS makes you one of them' mentality these days, that is unlikely.


----------



## Vault (Mar 6, 2021)

Cable said:


> IIRC some furry has a fetish for posting their personal information and I think this might be that person.
> 
> On mobile right now so I can't find further info right now unfortunately.


You are correct, it's the same guy. Kaleomeow/knuddeldrachi - I posted a big thing about him on here a few years back.
He has also posted pics of himself and his liscences and such with blatant images of child porn printed out, which are still available on google if you do happen to look up his full legal name. He's a fucking creep to the max and I'm shocked nothing has happened to him yet.

The fursuit in the image if I recall ISN'T his, but another leopard fur. He ripped off the character, commissioned art of it and has been doing this weird blackmail/selfdox combo for years. there are several other characters/artists he has done the same to, which led to people believing he was all these random people.


----------



## .NET (Mar 6, 2021)

I Googled "Tom and Jerry Steak" and found this scuba furry autist




RagingOceans
Wordpress / FA / DA / Email (bumper347can@yahoo.com)
archive / archive / archive

Potentially lives somewhere near New York / Canada
archive



Spoiler: Gallery












"Sesame Street Tourney" lol





Spoiler: Favorites















He reminds me of another post that was in 2013 about this guy / archive


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Mar 6, 2021)

.NET said:


> I Googled "Tom and Jerry Steak" and found this scuba furry autist
> View attachment 1975266
> 
> RagingOceans
> ...


Honestly, he seems harmless... too dedicated to scuba diving, but nothing actually fetishy or otherwise lulzworthy.


----------



## Hymlenis572 (Mar 7, 2021)

.NET said:


> I Googled "Tom and Jerry Steak" and found this scuba furry autist
> View attachment 1975266
> 
> RagingOceans
> ...


Idk whats more disturbing, obsessive fetishists, or obsessive sfw people.


----------



## .NET (Mar 7, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Honestly, he seems harmless... too dedicated to scuba diving, but nothing actually fetishy or otherwise lulzworthy.


Yeah he is probably harmless, I just thought it was pretty weird how I keep finding this kind of crap in 'normal' Google searches.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Mar 7, 2021)

.NET said:


> I Googled "Tom and Jerry Steak" and found this scuba furry autist
> View attachment 1975266
> 
> RagingOceans
> ...


First of all, why did you Google “Tom and Jerry steak”?

Second of all, what kind of queer uses Google?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 7, 2021)

I'm just wondering what the fuck is up with diving that keeps attracting creeps with far too much money to it.


----------



## Vault (Mar 7, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I'm just wondering what the fuck is up with diving that keeps attracting creeps with far too much money to it.


I think it falls under 'gear' fetish stuff. Gasmasks, lifejackets, latex, leather, scuba masks, biker gear - All that kinda links together. Body coverage and all that. Really niche subkink.

It's probably one of the rarer gear I've seen art of. Never forget Kody-The-Fox.   


Spoiler


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 7, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> Second of all, what kind of queer uses Google?


cuckcuckblow user detected.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Mar 7, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> cuckcuckblow user detected.


I never moved on from Ask Jeeves.


----------



## 66andtwothirds (Mar 8, 2021)

I could never have foreseen the horror of "squeaky saturday"


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Mar 8, 2021)

Whatever happened to the guy that had to get his hands amputated from "accidentally" leaving them in dry ice so he could get robot paws?


----------



## Marche (Mar 8, 2021)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> Whatever happened to the guy that had to get his hands amputated from "accidentally" leaving them in dry ice so he could get robot paws?


He has a youtube channel of him doing stuff like changing car oil, I forget the name but the comments seem to be pretty eeeehhh like it is still some sort of fetish for them.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Mar 9, 2021)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> Whatever happened to the guy that had to get his hands amputated from "accidentally" leaving them in dry ice so he could get robot paws?


I thought hat he was going to get fursuit dog paws.


----------



## Nightshade51 (Mar 9, 2021)

Pukebucket said:


> Is Drake Henderson his actual name or just an alias? I'm thinking of adding him to the zoo/pedophile list. If even some of this shit is true he definitely qualifies for it.


I know this thread is sort of dead, but Drake Henderson is his actual name.


----------



## Nightshade51 (Mar 9, 2021)

Catch Your Breath said:


> I just updated my part with his F-List. How the Seattle PD can justify NOT opening an investigation given what I just saw is beyond me. I'm going to go out on a wild limb and say those kids didn't know about his F-List. I really hope they see it.


Seattle PD won’t do anything because it’s not in their jurisdiction. He’s in Kitsap County and the police didn’t want to open the case either, stating “16 is the age of consent in Washington.” Maybe if they see the F-list they’ll reconsider. Doubtful though, they really didn’t want to help.  Some of the victims who were minors at the time that they encountered Drake were afraid to speak to police. Police just asked why it wasn’t reported sooner and that they couldn’t do anything due to the occurrences not being “fresh.”


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 9, 2021)

Nightshade51 said:


> I know this thread is sort of dead, but Drake Henderson is his actual name.





Nightshade51 said:


> Seattle PD won’t do anything because it’s not in their jurisdiction. He’s in Kitsap County and the police didn’t want to open the case either, stating “16 is the age of consent in Washington.” Maybe if they see the F-list they’ll reconsider. Doubtful though, they really didn’t want to help.  Some of the victims who were minors at the time that they encountered Drake were afraid to speak to police. Police just asked why it wasn’t reported sooner and that they couldn’t do anything due to the occurrences not being “fresh.”


Did you not read the warning?


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Mar 10, 2021)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> Whatever happened to the guy that had to get his hands amputated from "accidentally" leaving them in dry ice so he could get robot paws?


Correction: He's still locked.

I still think it was a genuine, and extremely stupid and avoidable, accident, not intentional. I remember most of the "evidence" at the time being fake but I could be misremembering/wrong.

Found this though.
Real Name seems to be James Farnsworth


----------



## Ghost Boy (Mar 10, 2021)

Miles-df posted this and was pretty negatively received: https://twitter.com/Miles_DF/status/1369688367743569923


----------



## Lion (Mar 10, 2021)

Ghost Boy said:


> Miles-df posted this and was pretty negatively received: https://twitter.com/Miles_DF/status/1369688367743569923


his anatomy just gets worse and worse each time. like her whole ass spine is broken or has scoliosis just to show the ass. 

i’m not surprised at all, miles is beyond the “i charge industry price because that’s what’s expected” to “haha furries give me money i’m russian”


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 10, 2021)

Lion said:


> his anatomy just gets worse and worse each time. like her whole ass spine is broken or has scoliosis just to show the ass.
> 
> i’m not surprised at all, miles is beyond the “i charge industry price because that’s what’s expected” to “haha furries give me money i’m russian”


I notice a lot of artists start getting damned lazy on that kind of thing as they become richer, more complacent and realize that somebody's going to give them money for it and fap to it because they're furries, not art connoisseurs


----------



## Rukario (Mar 10, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> I notice a lot of artists start getting damned lazy on that kind of thing as they become richer, more complacent and realize that somebody's going to give them money for it and fap to it because they're furries, not art connoisseurs


When you get into a comfort zone where you believe you don't have to improve, you get lazy and your art quality starts going downhill fast.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Mar 10, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> I notice a lot of artists start getting damned lazy on that kind of thing as they become richer, more complacent and realize that somebody's going to give them money for it and fap to it because they're furries, not art connoisseurs


And if they make a second account, they'll get more money. And eventually, it'll get more lazier.

It'll be like Krusty Krabs 2 all over again.


Spoiler







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 10, 2021)

Ghost Boy said:


> Miles-df posted this and was pretty negatively received: https://twitter.com/Miles_DF/status/1369688367743569923






Of course before it was taken down.


----------



## Bryce Tankthrust (Mar 10, 2021)

Discovered this website that I can best describe as Omegle or Chat Roulette but for anonymous furry RP and without the webcams... Yiff Spot. [Archive]

Layout uses a light mode by default but has a dark option.



Such a wonderful slogan.

Since there were quite a few people on (around 70) I decided to see what goes on in here. Before yiffing, you must put in a gender, species, position and kinks.



Look what I found at the bottom of the kinks. There's also ageplay at the top.

You'll also need a ref, which is basically a piece of furry art to roleplay with.

Once you've locked in your depraved tastes you're ready to yiff. Spent a few minutes going through matches and it was kinda funny. Going to show the more interesting ones, which made over half the results. They have an option to block someone so you won't get them again, which is its one redeeming feature.














Ref is a grown bear fucking a kid.







Most of these are normal for furries but what interests me is the number of people using ageplay and zoophilia. Give a man a mask and he'll show his true face, I guess.


----------



## ArtisanonionIForgotMyPass (Mar 10, 2021)

Pepper Coyote bragged about exploiting technicalities to get himself a covid vaccine and encourages other to do so, this his close friends among other things to say "...dude what the fuck"






https://archive.md/Cyftl https://archive.vn/9jXGP

Reactions from close friends of his, as well as Doc Wolverine


Spoiler: Even Boozy is pissed












https://archive.vn/GITv7 https://archive.vn/vZykP https://archive.vn/3mIG1



Reactions from the general community


Spoiler: lmao someone posted a torrent














https://archive.vn/sHj11 https://archive.vn/sHj11 https://archive.vn/Xfequ 
https://archive.vn/nVdQx https://archive.vn/lxaKN



Edit: forgot to add this little gem of someone defending Pepper. I'd link the tweet thread, but he deleted the main.



https://archive.md/i7mbX


----------



## PunishedBun (Mar 10, 2021)

Ghost Boy said:


> Miles-df posted this and was pretty negatively received: https://twitter.com/Miles_DF/status/1369688367743569923






Miles: "should i do this?"
his followers: "fuck no"
miles: "cool thanks"

genius


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 10, 2021)

PunishedBun said:


> View attachment 1986564
> 
> Miles: "should i do this?"
> his followers: "fuck no"
> ...


"You see, Ivan. It was more 'yes' than 'no'. So we do it. And we make money off depraved westerners."


----------



## round robin (Mar 10, 2021)

ArtisanonionIForgotMyPass said:


> Pepper Coyote bragged about exploiting technicalities to get himself a covid vaccine and encourages other to do so, this his close friends among other things to say "...dude what the fuck"
> View attachment 1986135
> View attachment 1986164
> https://archive.md/Cyftl https://archive.vn/9jXGP
> ...


Couldn't have happened to a better guy. There's a schadenfreude in watching these guys eat their own but also a sinking feeling realizing that it's just Survival of the Wokest claiming another victim.


----------



## ArtisanonionIForgotMyPass (Mar 10, 2021)

"So I told them "I'd NEVER encourage people to cut in line for vaccines", you know, like a liar!"







https://archive.md/V6zUN
Here's the full block of text for those that wanna read it


Spoiler: "I don't tweet things to be antagonistic.."


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Mar 10, 2021)

ArtisanonionIForgotMyPass said:


> Pepper Coyote bragged about exploiting technicalities to get himself a covid vaccine and encourages other to do so, this his close friends among other things to say "...dude what the fuck"
> View attachment 1986135
> View attachment 1986164
> https://archive.md/Cyftl https://archive.vn/9jXGP
> ...


Of course the doctor and lawyer protest against cheating in getting an experimental gene therapy government vaccine.

Back to a few pages ago, Weasyl et Kayla-Na upload her comic.


Spoiler: Big image








(Kayla-Na blocked anyone who is not logged in FurAffinity from accessing her page. I can not use Archive.vn.)
'Working on this comic is giving me an outlet to cope and confront my own trauma.'
...I feel that is just another way of saying 'but muh coping mechanism'.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 10, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Of course the doctor and lawyer protest against cheating in getting an experimental gene therapy government vaccine.
> 
> Back to a few pages ago, Weasyl et Kayla-Na upload her comic.
> 
> ...


I think we can reset the counter now.

>It has been [0] days since a high-profile furfag has used "coping mechanism" as an excuse for their shitty behavior.


----------



## Pizdec (Mar 10, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Back to a few pages ago, Weasyl et Kayla-Na upload her comic.


Until enough people sperg out and report it.


----------



## Swedish Jeff (Mar 10, 2021)

Everyone's using this moment to air out the rest of Pepper's dirty laundry (which he tries to delete, of course). Beautiful


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 10, 2021)

I like how Pepper is playing both the "I fly the correct political flag!" and the "I'm super important I made a song you all know!" cards and still has knives out for him.  Furry cannibalism truly knows no bounds! lmao


----------



## Thistle (Mar 11, 2021)

PunishedBun said:


> View attachment 1986564
> 
> Miles: "should i do this?"
> his followers: "fuck no"
> ...




Idiot should just do it anyway.


----------



## round robin (Mar 11, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> I like how Pepper is playing both the "I fly the correct political flag!" and the "I'm super important I made a song you all know!" cards and still has knives out for him.  Furry cannibalism truly knows no bounds! lmao


Deep inside Pepper knows he'll never be able to live this down:


----------



## Ghost Boy (Mar 11, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Of course the doctor and lawyer protest against cheating in getting an experimental gene therapy government vaccine.
> 
> Back to a few pages ago, Weasyl et Kayla-Na upload her comic.
> 
> ...


So a child literally being kicked, hit and threatened to be raped isnt child abuse? Pft ok... one less site to respect.


----------



## Big Bang (Mar 11, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> 'Working on this comic is giving me an outlet to cope and confront my own trauma.'
> ...I feel that is just another way of saying 'but muh coping mechanism'.


Every person who's used that phrase to justify drawing children in situations like this has turned out to be a pedophile. She didn't have to justify why she was drawing it, because as a story teller, one should be allowed to explore controversial topics if not to bring more awareness to the issues of real life. If she'd said "I'm drawing it because I can," fine, but when she justifies it with bullshit like that, realize there's something likely fucked up about what she's doing.  Again, no therapist would ever recommend indulging in the very thing that fucked up a victim of molestation in order to 'cope'.


----------



## Rukario (Mar 11, 2021)

round robin said:


> Deep inside Pepper knows he'll never be able to live this down:
> View attachment 1987352


Almost every Furry on Twitter tends to jump on the bandwagon on whatever political movement is popular at the time. Its just one huge popularity contest.


----------



## WD-40 (Mar 11, 2021)

Ghost Boy said:


> Miles-df posted this and was pretty negatively received: https://twitter.com/Miles_DF/status/1369688367743569923


----------



## Cool Spot (Mar 11, 2021)

PepperCoyote should've been denied the vaccine on the sole basis that he wrote the horse cock song.


----------



## .NET (Mar 11, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> First of all, why did you Google “Tom and Jerry steak”?
> 
> Second of all, what kind of queer uses Google?


I was trying to see what kind of steak they used in the Tom and Jerry episodes, it's a "bone-in round steak"


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 11, 2021)

.NET said:


> I was trying to see what kind of steak they used in the Tom and Jerry episodes, it's a "bone-in round steak"


It's a shit steak that you have to braise for an extended period of time to get anything out of it. Or beat it with a hammer. Or just grind it into patties.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 11, 2021)

why the fuck are cartoon steaks either round or t-bone anyway


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 11, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> It's a shit steak that you have to braise for an extended period of time to get anything out of it. Or beat it with a hammer. Or just grind it into patties.


Is that why it keeps being given to the dog?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 11, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Is that why it keeps being given to the dog?


Hell if I know, I don't watch children's shows from the 80s.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 11, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Hell if I know, I don't watch children's shows from the 80s.


Try the 50s. Proto-furries have been around for a while.


----------



## AssRock (Mar 11, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> why the fuck are cartoon steaks either round or t-bone anyway


It makes them easily identifiable as "red meat".


----------



## Lion (Mar 11, 2021)

angelmaws getting told they’re wrong over throwing a fit at someone apparently copying her design.



i tried archiving it but the website was giving me problems and she deleted the original post.


			https://twitter.com/spacecadetcosmo/status/1370073669989457921?s=21
		



			https://archive.ph/T6GZO
		

but here’s a reply from the person angel was accusing

edit: had to crop the screenshot


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Mar 11, 2021)

Lion said:


> angelmaws getting told they’re wrong over throwing a fit at someone apparently copying her design.
> 
> View attachment 1989620
> i tried archiving it but the website was giving me problems and she deleted the original post.
> ...


The idea that either of those outfits look even remotely similar makes my brain hurt. One of them is is a leotard with a giant hooded cape with stars and outward pointing boots. Maw's is a gaudy corset over a leotard with a puff jacket and stockings. Not even sure what to say about Maw thinking the body type was stolen when their character has the slim pear femboy body and the other has a very apple looking shape with breasts. The only color similar is the whites. The golds and pinks are completely shades.

Sounds like Angelmaws got paranoid over someone having even just mention they were inspired and wants asspats.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 11, 2021)

GayDemiBoy said:


> The idea that either of those outfits look even remotely similar makes my brain hurt. One of them is is a leotard with a giant hooded cape with stars and outward pointing boots. Maw's is a gaudy corset over a leotard with a puff jacket and stockings. Not even sure what to say about Maw thinking the body type was stolen when their character has the slim pear femboy body and the other has a very apple looking shape with breasts. The only color similar is the whites. The golds and pinks are completely shades.
> 
> Sounds like Angelmaws got paranoid over someone having even just mention they were inspired and wants asspats.


Any given furfag has a lot of nerve bitching about someone else ripping off their idea given how much of the fandom revolves around blatant palette swaps, OC Donutsteels that operate in an established fictional universe with zero consideration for the wishes of the universe's author, and just straight up R34 of Disney/Dreamworks/whatever


----------



## Rozzy (Mar 12, 2021)

round robin said:


> Deep inside Pepper knows he'll never be able to live this down:
> View attachment 1987352


----------



## Dahmer (Mar 12, 2021)

Lion said:


> angelmaws getting told they’re wrong over throwing a fit at someone apparently copying her design.
> 
> View attachment 1989620
> i tried archiving it but the website was giving me problems and she deleted the original post.
> ...


I'm surprised that Angelmaws doesn't have a thread yet with how often they chimp out.


----------



## Pukebucket (Mar 12, 2021)

Lissandra said:


> Discovered this website that I can best describe as Omegle or Chat Roulette but for anonymous furry RP and without the webcams... Yiff Spot. [Archive]
> 
> Layout uses a light mode by default but has a dark option.
> 
> ...



There isn't even a cursory "Be 18+ or GTFO" warning on the site itself despite it having anonymous NSFW RP and "Yiff" in the fucking name, nor any way to filter out explicit tags.

Calling it now, this is an FBI raid waiting to happen.


----------



## NoFeline (Mar 12, 2021)

Lion said:


> angelmaws getting told they’re wrong over throwing a fit at someone apparently copying her design





10 bucks says she reads the Dollieguts thread.


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Mar 12, 2021)

NoFeline said:


> View attachment 1991040
> 10 bucks says she reads the Dollieguts thread.


Well Maws definitely takes pointers from how Tearzah does apologies. Cosmo (The artist they said took huge inspiration from their vtubersona) just posted the 'apology' Maws DM'd them. The messages read mainly of ass kissing a younger black artist and then trying to say they still ripped them off. Archive of the apology is here as well.


----------



## DemDer (Mar 12, 2021)

Sophie Cabra / Waji / Spain Fischer:
FA1 / FA2 / Weasyl / Twitter 1 / Twitter 2 / WikiFur / LiveJournal
archive / archive / archive / archive / archive  / archive / archive

Rei-Meerkat / Brooke Jean Pomaville:
FA / Twitter / LiveJournal / ToyHouse
archive / archive / archive / archive

Spain is a fursuit maker who used to be in a pedo relationship with Brooke about 10 years ago.
Spain attended FCN, MFF, brony cons, and several other similar conventions throughout her life. She's had multiple characters, but two prominent ones were a white/yellow/purple goat named Spain, and a lion king looking meerkat with blonde hair named Waji.
Brooke began dating Spain around 2010 when she was 16-17, while Spain was 24+ during that time. LatinVixen once subtly called both of them out in a FA journal which I can't find anymore, but quickly removed it when she received backlash through PMs from Rei/Spain's friends.
When Spain and Brooke finally met at FCN soon after they started dating they tried to have lesbian sex, however Brooke couldn't orgasm fast enough, and Spain made her feel bad. Brooke left the con room to tell other people what happened elsewhere, but became quiet when she started getting bad reactions.

Spain was last seen communicating with/referenced with Brooke in 2014 here, and here. (archive, archive) - and then one final time in 2015 here (archive).
She also goes to brony cons (archive), and made suits for dog fuckers like this guy

Brooke and Spain began dating around the time these posts started appearing in her gallery - and then suddenly stopped as soon as the pony shit started to appear:
post - archive
post - archive
post - archive
post - archive
post - archive
post - archive
post - archive

The first image below shows the age comparison of the two around the time they were supposedly in a pedo relationship, and the second image shows some of their old profile comments between each other.







*Bonus Content:*​An earlier post I made with Rei Meerkat about other con 'activities' she was up to
Some archived chat Rei Meerkat was in with a bunch of degenerates (archive)
Brooke "can't swallow pills" and was hanging out with Prawst/PartyPrat (one of her current boyfriends), who was also probably swallowing said pills.



Hoot, Prawst's ex-girlfriend, got in a fight with Brooke at some point, and stopped being friends (old screens are from ToyHouse and Hoot's shouts that are now gone.)





Brooke also lives with WaterWitching and BaeBunny while she also fucks a massive, unknown amount of other fags including Prawst when they meet at cons.
archive / archive / archive / archive / archive / archive / archive / archive / archive


Spoiler: More pictures







Rei + WaterWitching + Prawst







Rei + @dayslikewaves + @MiruWolf




Rei + BaeBunny


----------



## Mikoyan (Mar 12, 2021)

WD-40 said:


> View attachment 1987904


It's not porn, but money laundering by art is nothing new to Furry. This piece by oldskool turbobitch Goldenwolf was mysteriously bid up to ten grand in an art show and then never heard of again. Word on the street was it was a way to funnel a great deal of money to the artist without raising IRS eyebrows. Said word on the street also indicates it resides in the purchaser's closet.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 13, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> why the fuck are cartoon steaks either round or t-bone anyway


Because they're both pretty much poorfag cuts.


----------



## Big Bang (Mar 13, 2021)

Mikoyan said:


> It's not porn, but money laundering by art is nothing new to Furry. This piece by oldskool turbobitch Goldenwolf was mysteriously bid up to ten grand in an art show and then never heard of again. Word on the street was it was a way to funnel a great deal of money to the artist without raising IRS eyebrows. Said word on the street also indicates it resides in the purchaser's closet.


What you're thinking of is called tax evasion. Not necessarily intentional tax evasion. If Goldenwolf doesn't report that earning, it's tax evasion on Goldenwolf's part, not the buyer's part. Money laundering involves illegally obtained money, but unless there is proof that the money used to buy Goldenwolf's art was illegally obtained, it doesn't fit the legal definition of money laundering.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Mar 13, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> why the fuck are cartoon steaks either round or t-bone anyway


...the same reason why all cheese is cartoon Swiss blocks or all beehives have that same shape, apparently.
The 'big ones' drew them one way, stayed that way out of wanting to economise animation costs, then got big, inspiring others to follow the same beats. That is my guess.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Mar 13, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> What you're thinking of is called tax evasion. Not necessarily intentional tax evasion. If Goldenwolf doesn't report that earning, it's tax evasion on Goldenwolf's part, not the buyer's part. Money laundering involves illegally obtained money, but unless there is proof that the money used to buy Goldenwolf's art was illegally obtained, it doesn't fit the legal definition of money laundering.


Money laundering could be Goldenwolf illegally obtaining money, giving it to the buyer, then the buyer reporting it as some kind of income, paying taxes, then finally using it to buy the art from Goldenwolf, but this is how a retard would launder money because it gets taxed twice on top of the launderer taking a fee as well.


----------



## Big Bang (Mar 13, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Money laundering could be Goldenwolf illegally obtaining money, giving it to the buyer, then the buyer reporting it as some kind of income, paying taxes, then finally using it to buy the art from Goldenwolf, but this is how a retard would launder money because it gets taxed twice on top of the launderer taking a fee as well.


I do not believe in pushing unfounded narratives/incredulous speculation. It _could_ happen. Based on no evidence, it is likely to not be money laundering. Tax evasion is more probable in this scenario. The only thing on this site regarding Goldenwolf is Mikoyan's posts about Goldenwolf. Why call her "cow" or "turbobitch"? Why so visceral against one person? It's got me going


----------



## FurryloverOwO (Mar 13, 2021)

championwoods aka milk! retarded zoophile seems like pretty mad at danganronpa fans


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 13, 2021)

FurryloverOwO said:


> championwoods aka milk! retarded zoophile seems like pretty mad at danganronpa fans
> View attachment 1994143


Weird flex but OK

(no actually not OK)


----------



## Kronk _ (Mar 13, 2021)

FurryloverOwO said:


> championwoods aka milk! retarded zoophile seems like pretty mad at danganronpa fans
> View attachment 1994143





Good find mate.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Mar 13, 2021)

Kronk _ said:


> Good find mate.


Your avatar checks out.


----------



## Chiropteran (Mar 13, 2021)

FurryloverOwO said:


> championwoods aka milk! retarded zoophile seems like pretty mad at danganronpa fans
> View attachment 1994143


"It's not okay for you to like a _fictional _character.
But it's totally acceptable for me to fuck _*REAL *_ _*dogs!"*_
Jesus christ, the fucking nerve. I'd love to see how this conversation progressed further, assuming it did.

Edit: I know Danganronpa Kinners are absolutely batshit insane, but the user he responded to made it a point to say that that isn't what they're doing.
So Milk has very little ground to stand on for saying something like this.


----------



## A-Z0-9 (Mar 14, 2021)

I have lost all faith in humanity.


----------



## Cool Spot (Mar 14, 2021)

FurryloverOwO said:


> championwoods aka milk! retarded zoophile seems like pretty mad at danganronpa fans
> View attachment 1994143


This is the absolute insane take I expect from Twitter furries.


----------



## clancymcfuckface (Mar 14, 2021)

Huge zoo defender/Kero white knight alert. LupusGelos/GelosLupus Has been simping for kero since he was exposed as a zoo and zoosadist. (I tried posting this to the kero thread, if it gets approved there I'll take this one down. No longer can access my 2018 account so new username.)

Twitter: https://twitter.com/GelosLupus (https://archive.md/hxtgQ )
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTN-H-ZR4B_m3U4h2vTL2DA (https://archive.md/rudXH)

Seems to be very upset that some furries with followings wanted a dograpist out of their community. Zoos defend zoos right?
https://archive.md/8XRre
https://twitter.com/GelosLupus/status/1370611853450170369









Thought a great joke idea would be to change his youtube channel to “Kero the Wolf” 6 months after all the allegations came out.
https://twitter.com/GelosLupus/status/1112735874217922561
https://archive.md/fXLrJ








Another video last year simping for a Kero comeback. No interactions with most of his tweets which makes it even more sad.
https://twitter.com/GelosLupus/status/1248660463027654657
https://archive.md/PIYTF







“My channel will suffer“ if it’s still named Kero The Wolf. I wonder why? Maybe your idea to name your channel as a tribute to a famous animal rapist wouldn’t be looked at well?
https://archive.md/MJtFd
https://twitter.com/GelosLupus/status/1114945516922707969







Been drinking the kool aid for 30 months. Sad!
https://twitter.com/GelosLupus/status/1042960025143201797
https://archive.md/EwFni







A classic from 2018: All this controversy was just Kero’s mean friends were being mean. As opposed to Kero being held accountable for raping and killing his dog and sharing his sick sexual fantasies to other zoosadists online. This simp disgusts me. Probably a zoo himself.
https://twitter.com/GelosLupus/status/1042960572193628160
https://archive.md/FzknZ






Sure seems to have a problem with "popufurs" but no problem with animal rape. Here's the kicker... he lists himself as an "animal lover". I bet you love animals the same way kero does, zoophile/zoosadist defender. I think animal lover in the twitter bio is the new "ζ".
https://twitter.com/GelosLupus
https://archive.md/hxtgQ






All these long time kero defenders are cancerous but this Lupus guy has an exceptional level of retardation in his defense of the internet's current most famous dog rapist.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 14, 2021)

Slightly random, pertinent to section, something I noticed in a comment section somewhere.


----------



## XeXerself (Mar 14, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> Slightly random, pertinent to section, something I noticed in a comment section somewhere.
> View attachment 1997299


Does anyone remember back when furries and bronies actively _hated_ each other though? That sure was a time lmao


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 14, 2021)

XeXerself said:


> Does anyone remember back when furries and bronies actively _hated_ each other though? That sure was a time lmao


what do you mean "back when"


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Mar 14, 2021)

XeXerself said:


> Does anyone remember back when furries and bronies actively _hated_ each other though? That sure was a time lmao


A lot of that hate still boils quietly behind closed doors, especially on the furry side.
Doesn't help that every pony-tard I've ever met I later found out was a fuckwit, and/or a diddler


----------



## XeXerself (Mar 14, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> what do you mean "back when"


* More than usual, then (circa 2011 I guess).


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 14, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> Doesn't help that every pony-tard I've ever met I later found out was a fuckwit, and/or a diddler


So, exactly the same as your average furfag?


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Mar 14, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> So, exactly the same as your average furfag?


I would say bronies have a worse track record of chasing out their worst than furries- But both have their overwhelming share of deplorable.


----------



## Bryce Tankthrust (Mar 15, 2021)

Just some mild furry paranoia.





[Archive]


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 15, 2021)

Lissandra said:


> Just some mild furry paranoia.
> 
> View attachment 1998901
> 
> [Archive]


"opening up"

...about what I wonder


----------



## Bryce Tankthrust (Mar 15, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> "opening up"
> 
> ...about what I wonder



Their delusions.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 15, 2021)

As per usual, an apology by PepperCoyote.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 15, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> As per usual, an apology by PepperCoyote.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1999409


Man they really don't learn a damned thing, do they? They're IMMERSED in the culture that makes this blood in the water and they STILL don't learn.  lmao.


----------



## round robin (Mar 16, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> Man they really don't learn a damned thing, do they? They're IMMERSED in the culture that makes this blood in the water and they STILL don't learn.  lmao.


He has seen time and again how quickly they'll turn on each other for the slightest offense and somehow thinks this non-apology will work or that it's worth getting back into any good graces with these freaks. He deserves everything he gets.


----------



## Noebel (Mar 16, 2021)

round robin said:


> He has seen time and again how quickly they'll turn on each other for the slightest offense and somehow thinks this non-apology will work or that it's worth getting back into any good graces with these freaks. He deserves everything he gets.


That actually depends on if these freaks would gain more from allowing him back or smacking him socially.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 16, 2021)

If Kero gets sicophants sucking his dick over his "return", Pepper will go right back to where he was in a few months.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Mar 16, 2021)

round robin said:


> He has seen time and again how quickly they'll turn on each other for the slightest offense and somehow thinks this non-apology will work or that it's worth getting back into any good graces with these freaks. He deserves everything he gets.


Yeah the crowd he runs with is a tight circle that went really woke.   I was surprised to see a few people sperging to him since in the Before Times, they were pretty laid back about getting into drama, but now that they're woke, they go full on harassment of anyone who doesn't publicly denounce double plus ungood behavior.


----------



## Bryce Tankthrust (Mar 17, 2021)

It's awful when you find one with pets, wonder if he's pulled a Shane Dawson?

One of the biggest fuckboy furs I've seen too lol.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Mar 17, 2021)

Lissandra said:


> View attachment 2004316
> 
> It's awful when you find one with pets, wonder if he's pulled a Shane Dawson?
> 
> One of the biggest fuckboy furs I've seen too lol.


not to defend furries considering how much attention and why that attention is on this board but "[pet species] dad" is a term used by millennials and zoomers to just call themselves pet owners.


----------



## Pizdec (Mar 17, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> I notice a lot of artists start getting damned lazy on that kind of thing as they become richer, more complacent and realize that somebody's going to give them money for it and fap to it because they're furries, not art connoisseurs


Reminds me of Jazzwolf, who used to bitch about Aaron's cartoony muscle style and then began to do the same fucking thing when he realized he liked it as well. Furries: never change.


Lissandra said:


> View attachment 2004316
> 
> It's awful when you find one with pets, wonder if he's pulled a Shane Dawson?
> 
> One of the biggest fuckboy furs I've seen too lol.


Literal who? Just cause a furfag has a pet doesn't mean they _always _fuck them.


----------



## Bryce Tankthrust (Mar 17, 2021)

Cable said:


> not to defend furries considering how much attention and why that attention is on this board but "[pet species] dad" is a term used by millennials and zoomers to just call themselves pet owners.



I know the term.



Pizdec said:


> Literal who? Just cause a furfag has a pet doesn't mean they _always _fuck them.



I mean, of course not. But seeing a furry with an animal they jerk it to an anthro version of is still just weird.

Ironically, not many furries have pets iirc but correct me if wrong.

Edit: This is what I get for posting while busy hit me with those dumbs and autistics.


----------



## Orc Girls Make Due (Mar 17, 2021)

Lissandra said:


> I mean, of course not. But seeing a furry with an animal they jerk it to an anthro version of is still just weird.
> 
> Ironically, not many furries have pets iirc but correct me if wrong.


First off, what? You're just explaining furries and how they work. 

Secondly, furries very commonly have and take care of pets because a good number of them; "lifestyle" aside actually enjoy animals. Cats are usually common due to their neet lifestyles.


----------



## Bryce Tankthrust (Mar 17, 2021)

Orc Girls Make Due said:


> First off, what? You're just explaining furries and how they work.



Yes I went retard mode.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 17, 2021)

Lissandra said:


> Yes I went retard mode.


I'll play devil's advocate and tell you your attempt was admirable, but I would really recommend looking up people here to see if they were mentioned first.

In this case, you've been staring at something tiny and insignificant, while he's been brought up before in several instances. Have one of the bigger bits.


----------



## Bryce Tankthrust (Mar 17, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> I'll play devil's advocate and tell you your attempt was admirable, but I would really recommend looking up people here to see if they were mentioned first.
> 
> In this case, you've been staring at something tiny and insignificant, while he's been brought up before in several instances. Have one of the bigger bits.



Pretty boring furry yeah, but funny to watch him downplay his 1%ism.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 17, 2021)

I've mentioned it before: we're so used to the utter insanity and depravity that is the furry fandom that someone who would be a perfectly fine lolcow (takes himself way too seriously, pretends to be someone he isn't) in any other fandom doesn't even register in Animal Control.

That writeup @Uncle Warren linked to was entertaining, though. As with most cows, looks like the guy hasn't changed at all in the past 3 years.


----------



## Pizdec (Mar 17, 2021)

So BoozyBadger noticed Kero was following him, and wrote up this tweet for him and anyone else defending Kero to read, presumably before blocking him. Tldr: just because you claim different to all these things, and because you haven't been charged, doesn't make you innocent, it makes you look like a fool for trying to object to overwhelming proof of your involvement.


Spoiler: Pictures of said text he wrote.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Mar 17, 2021)

Archive of that shit: https://archive.md/6vEQ4


----------



## round robin (Mar 17, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> I'll play devil's advocate and tell you your attempt was admirable, but I would really recommend looking up people here to see if they were mentioned first.
> 
> In this case, you've been staring at something tiny and insignificant, while he's been brought up before in several instances. Have one of the bigger bits.


Holy damn, I knew that guy was a tool but I had no idea he was that bad haha. Why does this shit fandom hold people like that up on a pedestal.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 17, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Archive of that shit: https://archive.md/6vEQ4


Now THIS is podracing furry drama


----------



## Kronk _ (Mar 17, 2021)

round robin said:


> Holy damn, I knew that guy was a tool but I had no idea he was that bad haha. Why does this shit fandom hold people like that up on a pedestal.


Bcuz they draw dog and horse dicks, what else can you expect?

But its not about sex.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 17, 2021)

Kronk _ said:


> But its not about sex.


As we've seen with the zoosadists, it's about ethics in dogfucking.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 17, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> So BoozyBadger noticed Kero was following him, and wrote up this tweet for him and anyone else defending Kero to read, presumably before blocking him.


I'll at least give BB some credit for being very, very specific about what he was talking about.  Shit like good job you figured out banging roadkill wasn't illegal in your state.  But also being very clear that shit is disgusting.

I will take several points off him as a respectablefur for all the other shit he's let slide but he isn't letting this particular thing slide.  And his opinion carries some weight in the community.

Has anyone ever considered the Burned Furs were right?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 17, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Has anyone ever considered the Burned Furs were right?


Every fucking day, not that it matters


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 17, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Has anyone ever considered the Burned Furs were right?


Yes. Unfortunately, the Burned Furs were still furries and as such they were irredeemable spergs who couldn't get anything useful done before breaking down into infighting and drama.


----------



## PorkeyDuck (Mar 18, 2021)

https://archive.md/yLUGi
		






			https://archive.md/MBtqz
		






			https://archive.md/OZwwj
		







			https://archive.md/99tOx


----------



## Spoonomancer (Mar 18, 2021)

PorkeyDuck said:


> View attachment 2007261
> 
> 
> https://archive.md/yLUGi
> ...


this just seems like some sort of autistic furry spat that's happened a LOT more due to the existence of Discord.
Also, find it interesting that Bangers_ntrash is 16 according to their bio?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 18, 2021)

Cable said:


> this just seems like some sort of autistic furry spat that's happened a LOT more due to the existence of Discord.
> Also, find it interesting that Bangers_ntrash is 16 according to their bio?
> View attachment 2007864


I think the only thing in that bio that makes even a lick of sense is "graphic designer", and even then with that header and that avatar I would question the veracity of the claim.

Anyway, Discord is a very convenient way to get into group chats these days, no wonder it's a huge source of drama. If you put two or more furries in a single chatroom, you know it's going to result in shit-flinging in very short order.


----------



## PorkeyDuck (Mar 18, 2021)

Cable said:


> this just seems like some sort of autistic furry spat that's happened a LOT more due to the existence of Discord.
> Also, find it interesting that Bangers_ntrash is 16 according to their bio?
> View attachment 2007864


I know little about this Vaporsynth and the alleged victim.
Those two caught my attention last year when a furry who has a history of making drama told someone to get run over by a car in their private account for asking about this vaporsynth.
Some other tweets I was able to get last year from the same furry who was using a different name.






			https://archive.md/pNr5F
		







			https://archive.md/4xCfJ


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Mar 18, 2021)

Cool Dog said:


> So sqrlyjack is now troonyfying sanic characters too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Somewhat late, I know, but the mong found out about that post.




https://archive.md/WJ8Mk
Also:



Spoiler: NSFL R34 link






Tweet's archive
R34 post's archive





Spoiler: Autistic troon dick






The rest of the thread can be found here: https://archive.md/9jgiZ


----------



## Coolio55 (Mar 18, 2021)

SparklyFetuses said:


> Somewhat late, I know, but the mong found out about that post.
> 
> View attachment 2008255
> https://archive.md/WJ8Mk
> ...


"*Wow. It's just a thread of people talking shit. Big whoop*" is entirely correct but somehow I foresee a reverse ferret on that position when money/asspats is desired.


----------



## round robin (Mar 18, 2021)

Coolio55 said:


> "*Wow. It's just a thread of people talking shit. Big whoop*" is entirely correct but somehow I foresee a reverse ferret on that position when money/asspats is desired.


Every time, without fail, the people who brag about how not bothered they are by the farms are, in fact, very bothered by the farms and are very worth keeping up with as they're likely to continue doing very exceptional things.


----------



## Toolbox (Mar 18, 2021)

SparklyFetuses said:


> Somewhat late, I know, but the mong found out about that post.
> 
> View attachment 2008255


Why do retard "skeptics" still try to act like Jesus was never real? It's agreed upon there's historical precedence that at least him as a person existed. It's the shittiest gatcha when fedora atheists try this one. Might as well 'pretend' to be retarded for attention than this.


----------



## totse (Mar 18, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> The difference is that there are more furries than weebs out there, both in terms of visibility and absolute numbers.



How long would you say it's been that way? Felt opposite when I got started on the chans in the mid 2000s


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 18, 2021)

PorkeyDuck said:


> View attachment 2007271
> 
> 
> https://archive.md/99tOx


God that is SHIT-TIER work.  Flats aren't even that hard, you're not dealing with lighting.  The head is COMPLETELY fucked, the neck is ridiculous, the arms are fucked, the armor looks BAD and that's ironically likely where most of the work went.

How much did this cost? However much, it was too much.


----------



## Dahmer (Mar 18, 2021)

Cable said:


> this just seems like some sort of autistic furry spat that's happened a LOT more due to the existence of Discord.
> Also, find it interesting that Bangers_ntrash is 16 according to their bio?
> View attachment 2007864


I'd disagree about it being a random furry spat if this actually is an adult who's preying on minors. It would be nice if the accuser provided screenshots to show whether or not he actually is a predator than source: trust me.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 18, 2021)

Since I can't edit, artist who drew that is Chuu. on FA.  Don't see pricing anywhere so idk, whatever.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 18, 2021)

totse said:


> How long would you say it's been that way? Felt opposite when I got started on the chans in the mid 2000s


That's an old post but I better clarify anyway: I meant furry lifestylers vs. hardcore, bodypillow-humping _Weebs-with-a-capital-W_.

(This is another one of those situations where we're so used to furries we don't really remember just how incredibly deluded _a lot_ of them are. Simply put, being a "lifestyler" is a far more dangeous thing to one's psyche than just putting on a silly bandana and jerking off to tentacle hentai.)

Anime has much broader footprint these days (just look at all the anime avatars here), but most anime fans past age 14 don't identify solely as "anime fans". Liking anime is just one thing they do, and often they're fans of very specific anime or genres. Compare that to most furries, who love to claim they're furries first and foremost, not particularly strong fans of any specific work (except besides their entry drug like Sonic or Zootopia), and who will naturally self-segregate and stick with other furries despite the toxicity of their communities.

So, while there are absolutely a number of complete lunatic weebs who pray to Akira Toriyama and truly believe their fictional waifu loves them back, their numbers pale in comparison to the amount of furries who claim some "deep spiritual connection" with the big-titted, big-dicked shemale vixen they pretend to be on the internet. And that's discounting those who prove that mental illness rarely shows up alone and are at the same time mega-weebs _and_ furry lifestylers.

(Of course, this is all talking about America and Europe. The English-speaking parts of the internet in general. I'm sure there are furries in Japan as well, but these definitely get outnumbered by the mentally-ill anime fans there.)

On a random tangent: furries (or people who would later identify as furries) were around long before anime landed in America, and some of these proto-furries were actually involved in the initial spread of anime here before _Akira_ blew the floodgates wide open. It's very interesting to look at the history and see how the "fandom" as we know it coalesced from many different groups slowly coming together.


----------



## Cool Dog (Mar 19, 2021)

SparklyFetuses said:


> Somewhat late, I know, but the mong found out about that post.
> 
> View attachment 2008255
> https://archive.md/WJ8Mk
> ...


Sheeeeeeeit sqrlyjack is checking the farms? bro how fucking bored you have to be to look here for people talking about your dumb commie ass?

But seriously, if you're reading this: go back to doing funny shit like troony bubsy, stop with the cringy ass commieposting and michael jackson faggotry ffs


----------



## Marche (Mar 19, 2021)

SparklyFetuses said:


> Somewhat late, I know, but the mong found out about that post.
> 
> View attachment 2008255
> https://archive.md/WJ8Mk
> ...


They just seem eternally mad trying to hide it behind being totally a joke and not caring.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 20, 2021)

PorkeyDuck said:


> View attachment 2007261
> 
> 
> https://archive.md/yLUGi
> ...


What in retardation is this?



Zippocat's Revenge said:


> Every fucking day, not that it matters




I dunno, maybe it's time for all these "canceled" furfags to go build their own damn sandbox, with blackjack, hookers, and Jesus.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 20, 2021)

Thistle said:


> I dunno, maybe it's time for all these "canceled" furfags to go build their own damn sandbox, with blackjack, hookers, and Jesus.


> furries
> build anything and not have it promptly implode


----------



## round robin (Mar 20, 2021)

Thistle said:


> I dunno, maybe it's time for all these "canceled" furfags to go build their own damn sandbox, with blackjack, hookers, and Jesus.


Any time furries try to create any splinter groups they quickly burst into flames in hilarious fashion.

So yes, I support this idea.


----------



## First Name Last Name (Mar 21, 2021)

Local Twitter diaperfur artist NyxietteNyxstar (and FA) uploads picture of Isabelle from Animal Crossing in a full diaper and it appeared in the "Isabelle" trending section.


The tweet has been deleted, but many users saw the post and are rightfully disgusted.

I attached a full resolution picture the weirdo drew.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 21, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> > furries
> > build anything and not have it promptly implode


> Expecting there will ever be the 'chosen one' that'll break the norm
> Too much faith.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Mar 21, 2021)

First Name Last Name said:


> Local Twitter diaperfur artist NyxietteNyxstar (and FA) uploads picture of Isabelle from Animal Crossing in a full diaper and it appeared in the "Isabelle" trending section.
> View attachment 2014486View attachment 2014472View attachment 2014475
> 
> The tweet has been deleted, but many users saw the post and are rightfully disgusted.
> View attachment 2014477View attachment 2014478View attachment 2014481View attachment 2014482


>draw trending characters in comically overflown diapers
>get caught and normal people who will obviously find the above mentioned content absolutely disgusting will show up and talk negatively of it
>"I'm leaving twitter for a while" and I feel like they will eventually come back within the week
in something totally unrelated to this, apparently the artist was banned from FA last month for some content:



The content in question, however, is the following:


Spoiler: islamic content ahead, diapered "cubs" in particular.






https://twitter.com/NyxietteNyxstar/status/1363949380676562948 / https://archive.ph/hRWDN archive




https://twitter.com/NyxietteNyxstar/status/1363949729831391236 / https://archive.ph/wip/n59eR archive




https://twitter.com/NyxietteNyxstar/status/1363950112054136832 / https://archive.ph/wip/iz662 archive




https://twitter.com/NyxietteNyxstar/status/1363951000642543625 / https://archive.ph/wip/nNqav archive

One interesting comment however, is this:



https://twitter.com/SilverFang1234/status/1364017861447086081 / https://archive.ph/wip/YT1Hu archive
does this person in particular not know that comparing diaper furry art to _straight up porn _does not help your case at all? Mind you, Nyxiette already rates their pieces as "Mature" when I personally feel they should be straight up rated "Adult" considering they're fetishes, but the pieces that Nyxiette had drawn was of _actual child characters_.


----------



## Just Another Anon (Mar 21, 2021)

Cable said:


> >draw trending characters in comically overflown diapers
> >get caught and normal people who will obviously find the above mentioned content absolutely disgusting will show up and talk negatively of it
> >"I'm leaving twitter for a while" and I feel like they will eventually come back within the week
> in something totally unrelated to this, apparently the artist was banned from FA last month for some content:
> ...


Why is it that furries are so engrossed in shitting themselves. Out of all fetishes, vore etc. Im assuming its just goes in line with the whole pedo thing and being babyfurs. A few years ago seeing this I would gawk and vomit but now I have gone completely numb to this shit.


----------



## Rukario (Mar 21, 2021)

Just Another Anon said:


> Why is it that furries are so engrossed in shitting themselves. Out of all fetishes, vore etc. Im assuming its just goes in line with the whole pedo thing and being babyfurs. A few years ago seeing this I would gawk and vomit but now I have gone completely numb to this shit.


Most of us have gone numb to the entire world after witnessing the horrors lurking on the Internet. Most of them within the Furry Fandom.


----------



## Coolio55 (Mar 21, 2021)

Wow. I can't believe kiwi farms is supporting twitter cancel culture  
Day ruined


----------



## First Name Last Name (Mar 21, 2021)

The normies are "idiots" according to one diaper shitter.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Mar 21, 2021)

First Name Last Name said:


> The normies are "idiots" according to one diaper shitter.
> View attachment 2015122


I wonder what Nyx would think o furries that hate 'diaper-filling' pictures.


----------



## palmtreesalad (Mar 21, 2021)

First Name Last Name said:


> The normies are "idiots" according to one diaper shitter.
> View attachment 2015122



Most "normies" don't even know diaper fetishes are a thing. How are they supposed to mute something they didn't even know about lmao. And even if they did know about it, who would expect diaper porn to trend anyways.

Also why is it so hard for them to understand  that an adult shitting and pissing in a diaper is disgusting to most people. You do you, but don't expect people to accept it. That's the whole concept of having a fetish, it's a sexual interest in something unorthodox. So, duh, most people will find it horrifying.


----------



## FeatherPlucker (Mar 21, 2021)

Just Another Anon said:


> Why is it that furries are so engrossed in shitting themselves. Out of all fetishes, vore etc. Im assuming its just goes in line with the whole pedo thing and being babyfurs. A few years ago seeing this I would gawk and vomit but now I have gone completely numb to this shit.


I keep wondering if some of these diaper fetishists had some kind of weird attachment trauma in their toddler years. Perhaps it has something to do with the kinds of toilet training habits and/or preschool habits parents in the US/UK have practiced in the past two decades or so. Kids go through this stage between 2-4 where they're obsessed with "pee pee and poo poo", but these people seem to have either never gone through that stage and/or have regressed back into that stage.

From what I've heard, kids in poorer nations are potty trained much earlier because diapers themselves are too expensive. From what I can tell, this definitely seems to be a "first world country" obsession for the most part. Really, you kind of have to be from that "privileged" background SJWs hate in order to fetishize something as pricey as pampers. It's more expensive to put one's kid in a daycare if they're not potty trained, so I'd hazard a guess that poor working class people might try to potty train their kids earlier as well. I imagine the earlier it's done, the less likely a kid is going to become obsessed with it and/or traumatized by it. 

Perhaps the diaper fetishization/regression thing might also have to do with the common use of daycare centers for toddlers, which can be traumatic for children in itself if one's daycare isn't first rate. Some daycares in the US, for example, are horrendous places, and some daycare workers are only there because they're incapable of getting jobs anywhere else. 

A few of these diaper fetish adults might have a deep lingering sense of abandonment due to their mothers/fathers dumping them on shitty daycare facilities where their needs weren't met. Dirtying their diapers for attention is a way of "reclaiming" the affection they didn't get during their infancy. 

I also think there's some crossover between diaper fetishism/furries because if you are a child who is frequently neglected, one's plush toys/stuffed animals are often the major source of comfort. I'd also go as far as to say the cartoon obsession that is found among these people could be evidence of childhood abandonment-- these adults used their televisions as a major source of comfort as young children as well. They didn't get love from mommy/daddy, so they found their major source of happiness/affection in their imaginary worlds revolving around plush toys and anthropomorphic cable TV cartoon characters. 

Some mentally ill mothers have this "thing" where they infantilize their kids as well, and sort of purposely keep their kids in diapers for much longer than they should. They have this "need to feel needed" so they obstruct their children's attempts to potty train at an age appropriate time, or are OCD germ freaks who go berserk over every mess in the bathroom, so the kids become too terrorized to potty train when they want to learn. I imagine there are more of these pseudo munchie BPD moms keeping their kids in diapers among the well-off home maker set. These same kids might grow up "learning" that "acting like a baby will get me love and attention from mommy"... and this translates to bizarre child-interest related kinks in adulthood for some people. 

Or, maybe they're just perverts who are addicted to porn to the point where their dicks remain soft to anything "normal".


----------



## First Name Last Name (Mar 21, 2021)

palmtreesalad said:


> Most "normies" don't even know diaper fetishes are a thing. How are they supposed to mute something they didn't even know about lmao. And even if they did know about it, who would expect diaper porn to trend anyways.
> 
> Also why is it so hard for them to understand  that an adult shitting and pissing in a diaper is disgusting to most people. You do you, but don't expect people to accept it. That's the whole concept of having a fetish, it's a sexual interest in something unorthodox. So, duh, most people will find it horrifying.


They're the kind of people that also lack any kind of empathy.


The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I wonder what Nyx would think of furries that hate 'diaper-filling' pictures.


If I had to guess, he'd think they're just a bunch of haters.


----------



## Hymlenis572 (Mar 21, 2021)

PorkeyDuck said:


> View attachment 2007261
> 
> 
> https://archive.md/yLUGi
> ...


Ah yes nichibotsu, im in the same community as them, albeit in different subsections. Most I’ve heard about them is being in some bs poly relationship. Just your garden variety twitter furry. Most notable thing abt them is a trigger for kendrick lamar, which at first was hysterical to me cause it sounded so racist. Anyways I know nothing about vapor_synth, I tried to find it through twitter but didnt see much.


----------



## Misery Niggas (Mar 21, 2021)

SparklyFetuses said:


> Somewhat late, I know, but the mong found out about that post.
> 
> View attachment 2008255
> https://archive.md/WJ8Mk
> ...


Sqrirrely jackson here deserves a thread imo.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 21, 2021)

Misery Niggas said:


> Sqrirrely jackson here deserves a thread imo.


I was under the impression he DID have one.


----------



## Hymlenis572 (Mar 21, 2021)

Misery Niggas said:


> Sqrirrely jackson here deserves a thread imo.


Problem is a lot of his drama is in the past, most he does now is rip off shadman


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 21, 2021)

Hymlenis572 said:


> most he does now is rip off shadman


I was going to ask why would anyone rip off Shadman, but then I remembered that compared to some of the shit in the furry art freakshow thread he's almost vanilla.


----------



## Hymlenis572 (Mar 21, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I was going to ask why would anyone rip off Shadman, but then I remembered that compared to some of the shit in the furry art freakshow thread he's almost vanilla.


Nah I didnt mean in that sense, theres this weird filter over the images that reminds me of shadman, the font as well, very chaotic and expressive.


----------



## Banditotron (Mar 22, 2021)

SparklyFetuses said:


> Somewhat late, I know, but the mong found out about that post.
> 
> View attachment 2008255
> https://archive.md/WJ8Mk
> ...


He seems mad


----------



## Cool Spot (Mar 22, 2021)

palmtreesalad said:


> Most "normies" don't even know diaper fetishes are a thing. How are they supposed to mute something they didn't even know about lmao. And even if they did know about it, who would expect diaper porn to trend anyways.
> 
> Also why is it so hard for them to understand  that an adult shitting and pissing in a diaper is disgusting to most people. You do you, but don't expect people to accept it. That's the whole concept of having a fetish, it's a sexual interest in something unorthodox. So, duh, most people will find it horrifying.


If they don't want "normies" stumbling across their retarded diaper shit, they should use the least amount of words or terms people can search and stumble across it. I see "Isabelle," "ACNH," and "Anniversary" and that's pretty much enough to get unwanted attention. 

There's some artists who thrive on that attention though and want their art to appear in searches and start trending, but they're usually not diaper furs who cry when people call them a pedophile or tell them to do a flip.


----------



## Kane Lives (Mar 22, 2021)

So.

This popped up in my radar:


			https://twitter.com/entailapps/status/1373416969127522307?s=21
		






It's apparently some sort of new FA/Twitter hybrid? I'm not sure how serious they are.

This is their site: https://entail.app/





Nothing much on it yet, but lol at needing to register for interest.

The FAQ has this:


Spoiler: FAQ



FAQ​What is Entail?​Entail is a research-driven, furry built and managed mobile-first app that seeks to serve as an alternative for the furry communities on Twitter and other platforms.

The app is planned to be built natively for web and mobile, putting it ahead of the curve compared to existing solutions.

Within Entail we aim to achieve the following:​
Make furry art and content easier to upload, manage, and promote.
Create a furry experience just as good on both desktop and mobile.
Create a platform that tackles hate and discrimination.
Create a platform that has a safe and intuitive marketplace to trade.
Provide an app ready for the furries of today and tomorrow.
Why do we need this? Why can’t we use <service>?​We believe the furry fandom has outgrown sites such as Twitter because of their inability to cater to fandom-specific needs such as image cropping, art uploads, trading and more.

Other furry sites have a very poor experience for the now-growing mobile audience, and are riddled with moderation issues we hope to resolve with an independent and unbiased moderation panel.

What if you fail?​We are still working on valuable research on fandom-related technologies that can provide a brighter future for the fandom.

Who is behind Entail?​Led by Kai Drossum, a UX/UI researcher and student from London, Entail is a collaboration between 30+ full stack developers, frontend/backend developers, UX designers, researchers, HR staff and other volunteers across the world.

A staff list will be provided when the full platform is live.

How is Entail funded?​Entail App CIC is currently funded by donations and personal contributions. More about funding will be announced as we continue the ideation phase.



No idea who this Kai Drossum fellow is, but maybe you AC veterans might know more.

Archive
FAQ Archive

Might be worth keeping an eye on it, considering the response has been predictably mixed so far.

EDIT: Ah, should have trusted Google. A run-of-the-mill lefty furry.
Twitter
Personal site

Lmao, if this is the quality he has on his personal site, I have high hopes of this project crashing and burning within a year.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 22, 2021)

"Entail"?

Jesus fucking Christ, they're running out of punny animal names already.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Mar 22, 2021)

Kane Lives said:


> So.
> 
> This popped up in my radar:
> 
> ...


this website was mentioned in the Leftist Furs thread and from what I've seen, people on Twitter are skeptic of this website due to how little information is on the website and Entail mentioning an NSFW policy that already sounds suspiciously similar to Furry Life Online, where fatfur was marked as fetish art (I get the feeling this WOULD have meant inhumanly fat characters but non-deathfat fat characters were allegedly hit too) and ALL Feral artwork was banned (including fantasy creatures, such as dragons and griffons.)


----------



## wunhunglo (Mar 23, 2021)

Cable said:


> this website was mentioned in the Leftist Furs thread and from what I've seen, people on Twitter are skeptic of this website due to how little information is on the website and Entail mentioning an NSFW policy that already sounds suspiciously similar to Furry Life Online, where fatfur was marked as fetish art (I get the feeling this WOULD have meant inhumanly fat characters but non-deathfat fat characters were allegedly hit too) and ALL Feral artwork was banned (including fantasy creatures, such as dragons and griffons.)


Furries should come to the farms and start their own threads instead of wanking around with stillborn attempts to make new sites. Then no matter what they post, it will be reviled but allowed and they won't have to argue about policies.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 23, 2021)

Kane Lives said:


> So.
> 
> This popped up in my radar:
> 
> ...



Of course it would be woke as fuck.



Cable said:


> this website was mentioned in the Leftist Furs thread and from what I've seen, people on Twitter are skeptic of this website due to how little information is on the website and Entail mentioning an NSFW policy that already sounds suspiciously similar to Furry Life Online, where fatfur was marked as fetish art (I get the feeling this WOULD have meant inhumanly fat characters but non-deathfat fat characters were allegedly hit too) and ALL Feral artwork was banned (including fantasy creatures, such as dragons and griffons.)



Let alone the fact they warn and ban anyone on the spot who dissents about anything in their politics boards.

Come to think of it, i wonder if this just some ploy to make a "black owned" platform since FLO has too many privilege points due to it's white devs.



Corn Flakes said:


> "Entail"?
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ, they're running out of punny animal names already.



Sounds like some shit straight out of namelix.


----------



## Misery Niggas (Mar 23, 2021)

wunhunglo said:


> Furries should come to the farms and start their own threads instead of wanking around with stillborn attempts to make new sites. Then no matter what they post, it will be reviled but allowed and they won't have to argue about policies.


you say that as if some of them hadn't done so already, but we all know how well that's gonna go.


----------



## Rukario (Mar 23, 2021)

wunhunglo said:


> Furries should come to the farms and start their own threads instead of wanking around with stillborn attempts to make new sites. Then no matter what they post, it will be reviled but allowed and they won't have to argue about policies.


I think you'll find 50-75% of the people who post in Animal Control are either furries or former furries.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 23, 2021)

Thistle said:


> Sounds like some shit straight out of namelix.


To be honest, I keep reading that name as "Entrails". That would probably be the name for a gore/vore-centric social media option instead.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 23, 2021)

Rukario said:


> I think you'll find 50-75% of the people who post in Animal Control are either furries or former furries.


Yeah, Animal Control seems to be mostly disgruntled furries or ex-furs.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Mar 23, 2021)

Thistle said:


> Yeah, Animal Control seems to be mostly disgruntled furries or ex-furs.





Rukario said:


> I think you'll find 50-75% of the people who post in Animal Control are either furries or former furries.


LIES.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 23, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> LIES.


Yeah, you're right. It's probably closer to 90%.

It's hard to see just how _fucked _the furry fandom is if you're only looking at it from the outside, after all.


----------



## Rabbit Avatar (Mar 23, 2021)

The real homies remember Vivisector.


----------



## Misery Niggas (Mar 23, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> LIES.


literally there are several big posts on this subforum made by a former mod/furfag that recently got halal'd here several months ago.
not even gonna bother mentioning the other kiwis that got the same treatment and either just fucked off or still post here regardless.
that alone should tell you more than enough.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Mar 23, 2021)

Misery Niggas said:


> literally there are several big posts on this subforum made by a former mod/furfag that recently got halal'd here several months ago.
> not even gonna bother mentioning the other kiwis that got the same treatment and either just fucked off or still post here regardless.
> that alone should tell you more than enough.


CIA Nigger’s fall was particularly funny since he turned coat and deleted a thread in an effort to get back in some community’s good graces, then the thread was restored and they kicked him out anyway.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 23, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> CIA Nigger’s fall was particularly funny since he turned coat and deleted a thread in an effort to get back in some community’s good graces, then the thread was restored and they kicked him out anyway.


Why, thank you. I hadn't seen CIA Nigger's thread yet. That was an _entertaining_ read.


----------



## Misery Niggas (Mar 23, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> CIA Nigger’s fall was particularly funny since he turned coat and deleted a thread in an effort to get back in some community’s good graces, then the thread was restored and they kicked him out anyway.


even moreso the fact that these are the same group of exceptional people that he targets and pokes fun at on a daily basis, and just did a full 180 and wanted the full acceptance of some furry troon's discord server for no good reason is what's really goddamn funny to me.


----------



## round robin (Mar 23, 2021)

Misery Niggas said:


> even moreso the fact that these are the same group of exceptional people that he targets and pokes fun at on a daily basis, and just did a full 180 and wanted the full acceptance of some furry troon's discord server for no good reason is what's really goddamn funny to me.


Just goes to show how good at grooming furry troons really are.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 23, 2021)

Rabbit Avatar said:


> The real homies remember Vivisector.


You mean the one ran by a tranny lunatic?


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 24, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> You mean the one ran by a tranny lunatic?


Sounds sort of like the farms, except instead of one tranny lunatic, it's a bunch, but they're all controlled by one Dear Feeder.


----------



## Rabbit Avatar (Mar 24, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Sounds sort of like the farms, except instead of one tranny lunatic, it's a bunch, but they're all controlled by one Dear Feeder.


I was never familiar with the staff there, but Animal Control doesn't feel too different from Vivisector back in the day. Multiple threads dedicated to certain people, other niches in the fandom, convention happenings, etc. Both forums are basically occupied by current/ex fandom members who are fed up and have a place to talk about it behind throwaway accounts. Comparing both, Vivisector felt spite driven while Animal Control is more hilarity focused. There's not a lot of other websites where you can witness a person sign up to freak out in a thread dedicated to them. (Jasonafex and SniffHeinkel come to mind)


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 24, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Sounds sort of like the farms, except instead of one tranny lunatic, it's a bunch, but they're all controlled by one Dear Feeder.


Well I can't attest the the rest of Vivi's old staff but I definitely know Pi's one of those troons that has a tendency to sperg the fuck out as per any other tranny.


----------



## round robin (Mar 24, 2021)

Rabbit Avatar said:


> I was never familiar with the staff there, but Animal Control doesn't feel too different from Vivisector back in the day. Multiple threads dedicated to certain people, other niches in the fandom, convention happenings, etc. Both forums are basically occupied by current/ex fandom members who are fed up and have a place to talk about it behind throwaway accounts. Comparing both, Vivisector felt spite driven while Animal Control is more hilarity focused. There's not a lot of other websites where you can witness a person sign up to freak out in a thread dedicated to them. (Jasonafex and SniffHeinkel come to mind)


I just wanna be able to make fun of dumb commie troon furries without those same dumb commie troon furries brigading me and turning my friends against me. I ask, is that so wrong?


----------



## Swedish Jeff (Mar 24, 2021)

wunhunglo said:


> Furries should come to the farms and start their own threads instead of wanking around with stillborn attempts to make new sites. Then no matter what they post, it will be reviled but allowed and they won't have to argue about policies.


Most furries with this problem have moved to Inkbunny and Newgrounds. Those sites are (mostly) free of leftist policy and restrictive nsfw policy.


----------



## Vault (Mar 24, 2021)

Swedish Jeff said:


> Most furries with this problem have moved to Inkbunny and Newgrounds. Those sites are (mostly) free of leftist policy and restrictive nsfw policy.


I'm still surprised Newgrounds is making somewhat of a comeback for having its nsfw friendly art gallery. Used to love that place back in the day for the games but felt like it just kinda lost relevance for a while, but I had good memories there, so I'm happy to see it still around.

Inkbunny is notoriously open for how Greenreaper lets any shit fly, but it's also just a cesspool because of that too with happily open pedophiles talking about irl shit all the time. Big userbase crossover with pixiv and baraag. Most decent folk don't want to touch the place due to association, despite the site having a lot of features FA users have been begging for for years.

I remember lulz.net back years ago being the go to place for furries to spat about drama. Now it's just a lot of weird zoophile posters.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 24, 2021)

Vault said:


> I'm still surprised Newgrounds is making somewhat of a comeback for having its nsfw friendly art gallery. Used to love that place back in the day for the games but felt like it just kinda lost relevance for a while, but I had good memories there, so I'm happy to see it still around.


Newgrounds realized they were going to get completely fucked by Flash support being dropped and attempted to rebrand. Somehow it worked, even if their gallery system is just barely above Furaffinity's.



Vault said:


> Inkbunny is notoriously open for how Greenreaper lets any shit fly, but it's also just a cesspool because of that too with happily open pedophiles talking about irl shit all the time. Big userbase crossover with pixiv and baraag. Most decent folk don't want to touch the place due to association, despite the site having a lot of features FA users have been begging for for years.


Inkbunny has always been in this weird spot. They couldn't grow early on because Furaffinity existed, so they instead just grabbed the dregs that even Dragoneer wouldn't have on his website. Their tagging and gallery system is _much_ better than FA's is now, but they can't attract enough people to overtake it because their "core" userbase is just pedos by any other name. So if they clean house to get a broader appeal their usership tanks and they have to _hope_ they attract a wider public; and if they stay the course they'll always be niche.

Honestly, I think they could just reuse their software on a sister site and run both concurrently. Call it Paintstoat or whatever, and actually enforce content rules on that one. It'll probably fail like all others, but it would have a better chance of succeeding.


----------



## ExplosiveTeddybear (Mar 24, 2021)

I've always found the dislike for Inkbunny weirdly hypocritical. They have a functioning blacklist system for tags you don't want to see, just like e621, which also has no problems allowing everything under the sun, but everyone and their dogs uses the latter, and the former gets attacked for allowing the exact same shit to be posted.


----------



## Mikoyan (Mar 24, 2021)

ExplosiveTeddybear said:


> I've always found the dislike for Inkbunny weirdly hypocritical. They have a functioning blacklist system for tags you don't want to see, just like e621, which also has no problems allowing everything under the sun, but everyone and their dogs uses the latter, and the former gets attacked for allowing the exact same shit to be posted.


Vicious circle. Why bother with tag blacklisting when you just won't see anything because that's all that's on the site?

Also, the sheer association of it. A lot of people don't want to encourage that shit, even furries.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 24, 2021)

Mikoyan said:


> Vicious circle. Why bother with tag blacklisting when you just won't see anything because that's all that's on the site?
> 
> Also, the sheer association of it. A lot of people don't want to encourage that shit, even furries.


Also, most furry artists have multiple galleries that they maintain on different websites. So the only content that's _only_ on inkbunny is the pedo content they can't post anywhere else.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Mar 24, 2021)

ExplosiveTeddybear said:


> I've always found the dislike for Inkbunny weirdly hypocritical. They have a functioning blacklist system for tags you don't want to see, just like e621, which also has no problems allowing everything under the sun, but everyone and their dogs uses the latter, and the former gets attacked for allowing the exact same shit to be posted.


with e621, cub isn't the focus, and cub porn is even blacklisted upon visiting without an account, although the content is still visible upon creating an account. InkBunny however, cub porn is a main focus due to the fact that it's generally the only "big" art site that hasn't banned cub at all.

Still, should be noted that e621 is still infamous because it's the go-to website for art thieves to take art and RP with said art due to most artists generally not wanting to use the website at all.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 24, 2021)

Cable said:


> with e621, cub isn't the focus, and cub porn is even blacklisted upon visiting without an account, although the content is still visible upon creating an account. InkBunny however, cub porn is a main focus due to the fact that it's generally the only "big" art site that hasn't banned cub at all.
> 
> Still, should be noted that e621 is still infamous because it's the go-to website for art thieves to take art and RP with said art due to most artists generally not wanting to use the website at all.


The auto blacklist wasn't implimented until about a year ago.

also HA, stealing furry porn. Ok mate.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 24, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> also HA, stealing furry porn. Ok mate.


Don't you know? Those "do not use for roleplay" disclaimers are_ totally_ legally biding. Just like the "oc character donut steel" disclaimers on every Sonic and Twilight Sparkle lookalike out there.


----------



## Pizdec (Mar 24, 2021)

So someone posted a thread about Pepper Coyote being in the Q Anon movie on HBO, and posted this pic as proof.




Have fun finding work now, Pepper!


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Mar 24, 2021)

Cable said:


> with e621, cub isn't the focus, and cub porn is even blacklisted upon visiting without an account, although the content is still visible upon creating an account. InkBunny however, cub porn is a main focus due to the fact that it's generally the only "big" art site that hasn't banned cub at all.


Inkbunny also gained notoriety when FA first banned that shit; Dragoneer had refused to until someone went after the site’s payment processor.  A fuckton of cub porn artists immediately announced they were uprooting to Inkbunny, including some particularly notorious folks like Betawolf, who later got caught saying in a PM leak that he’d collect actual kiddie porn if it wasn’t illegal.  The site’s name was pretty much permanently associated with cub shit after that.


----------



## Mikoyan (Mar 24, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Inkbunny also gained notoriety when FA first banned that shit; Dragoneer had refused to until someone went after the site’s payment processor.  A fuckton of cub porn artists immediately announced they were uprooting to Inkbunny, including some particularly notorious folks like Betawolf, who later got caught saying in a PM leak that he’d collect actual kiddie porn if it wasn’t illegal.  The site’s name was pretty much permanently associated with cub shit after that.


The site was rush-launched in response to the cub ban. Other than that, spot on.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 24, 2021)

Mikoyan said:


> The site was rush-launched in response to the cub ban. Other than that, spot on.


Have you noticed how most furry art websites seem to be rushed online in response to FA fucking up in some way?


----------



## Thistle (Mar 24, 2021)

Swedish Jeff said:


> Most furries with this problem have moved to Inkbunny and Newgrounds. Those sites are (mostly) free of leftist policy and restrictive nsfw policy.


Yeah, newgrounds is pretty based still.



Corn Flakes said:


> Have you noticed how most furry art websites seem to be rushed online in response to FA fucking up in some way?



Every single time they change their terms, a new site goes up.


----------



## round robin (Mar 24, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> So someone posted a thread about Pepper Coyote being in the Q Anon movie on HBO, and posted this pic as proof.
> View attachment 2025188
> Have fun finding work now, Pepper!


He just can't stop owning himself.


----------



## Noebel (Mar 24, 2021)

round robin said:


> He just can't stop owning himself.


The One and its Own.


----------



## Sintharia (Mar 24, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> So someone posted a thread about Pepper Coyote being in the Q Anon movie on HBO, and posted this pic as proof.
> View attachment 2025188
> Have fun finding work now, Pepper!


When being a dumbass on the internet bites you on the ass. It's almost like trying to capitalize on "Ew, furries" to skew votes is a bad idea that will haunt you into the future.

On a related note, his horse cock song already did damage to his ability to find work. This just adds to the pile.


----------



## round robin (Mar 24, 2021)

Sintharia said:


> When being a dumbass on the internet bites you on the ass. It's almost like trying to capitalize on "Ew, furries" to skew votes is a bad idea that will haunt you into the future.
> 
> On a related note, his horse cock song already did damage to his ability to find work. This just adds to the pile.


Dating someone from Bad Dragon was really one of the worst decisions he's made, but his failed career is all his own doing. This nigga has said on more than one occasion that he wants to break off from doing furry music and start a real music career lmao.


----------



## Doinker Marmalade (Mar 24, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> Userpage of Furry915 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> 
> Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!
> ...


I LOVE this guy! I follow him and I never ceased to be amazed at the dedication this guy has for pedal pumping... a friend even managed to get a commission off of him, dude is such a legend.


----------



## round robin (Mar 24, 2021)

Boring Furfag said:


> I LOVE this guy! I follow him and I never ceased to be amazed at the dedication this guy has for pedal pumping... a friend even managed to get a commission off of him, dude is such a legend.


You've been here for 2 years and have posted 7 times and this is seriously what you have to say?


----------



## Toolbox (Mar 24, 2021)

Boring Furfag said:


> I LOVE this guy! I follow him and I never ceased to be amazed at the dedication this guy has for pedal pumping... a friend even managed to get a commission off of him, dude is such a legend.


Dude, wouldn't it be so legendary if we could get a better view of those feet? Does 'your friend' agree? We'd love to meet him! It would be so epic.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Mar 24, 2021)

https://archive.ph/7RZ35
		


New Week, new furry pedophile who admits to getting dick-pics from a 14 year old and has a history of harassing, impersonating, and stalking people while also making threats of violence against people and whole conventions.

88 pages.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 24, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> https://archive.ph/7RZ35
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would flip the_ "days since a furry was accused of being a pedo"_ counter back to 0, but I'm pretty sure it hasn't _got_ past 0 since the late 80s.

Skimming bits and pieces of it... there's a lot of petty shit and hurt fee-fees in-between the actual accusations. A crapton of statements and not a summary or a conclusion in sight. Don't these people understand the concept behind _compiling_ information? They're supposed to concentrate and make it easier to read, not just throw shit at the wall and see what sticks.


----------



## NoFeline (Mar 24, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> https://archive.ph/7RZ35
> 
> 
> 
> ...








One of these things is not like the others  One of these things doesn't belong ~


----------



## “Fun”times (Mar 24, 2021)

NoFeline said:


> View attachment 2026575
> View attachment 2026576
> One of these things is not like the others  One of these things doesn't belong ~


Does that mean a phobia of phobias? The hell is AFAB?


----------



## NoFeline (Mar 24, 2021)

“Fun”times said:


> Does that mean a phobia of phobias?


Phobia of asexuals (read: doesn't think they're oppressed)


“Fun”times said:


> The hell is AFAB?


Assigned female at birth.


----------



## round robin (Mar 24, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> https://archive.ph/7RZ35
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always impossible to take these things seriously once they throw the word "transphobia" around. Still, this is good shit, what a fucking creep.


----------



## Sintharia (Mar 24, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> https://archive.ph/7RZ35
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is one hell of a wild ride. The accounts corroborate each other, for the most part, so you can really read just one and get a feel for the whole situation. It has it all: stalking, sexual harassment, pedophilia, animal abuse, theft.

I’ve stopped being surprised when I hear that someone is creeping on transmasc folks and also being a creepy pedo. They don’t seem all that exclusive.


----------



## Noebel (Mar 25, 2021)

NoFeline said:


> Assigned female at birth.


Damn, I thought it means All Furries Are Bastards or something like that.


----------



## Kane Lives (Mar 25, 2021)

Sintharia said:


> This is one hell of a wild ride. The accounts corroborate each other, for the most part, so you can really read just one and get a feel for the whole situation. It has it all: stalking, sexual harassment, pedophilia, animal abuse, theft.
> 
> I’ve stopped being surprised when I hear that someone is creeping on transmasc folks and also being a creepy pedo. They don’t seem all that exclusive.


The fuck is a transmasc?


----------



## Thistle (Mar 25, 2021)

round robin said:


> You've been here for 2 years and have posted 7 times and this is seriously what you have to say?


Idiot doesn't know how to not dox himself. dude probably just made that search easier.


----------



## Pax Europaea (Mar 25, 2021)

Kane Lives said:


> The fuck is a transmasc?


Females who are trans and present masculine. So a short term for FtM which is ironically a longer term rather than shorter.


----------



## Kane Lives (Mar 25, 2021)

Pax Europaea said:


> Females who are trans and present masculine. So a short term for FtM which is ironically a longer term rather than shorter.


So the next step on the euphemism treadmill eh? What next? Penis-haver?


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Mar 25, 2021)

Pax Europaea said:


> Females who are trans and present masculine. So a short term for FtM which is ironically a longer term rather than shorter.


I thought it meant tomboy in denial. Usually, people try to be trans in some way to get some of that sweet, oppression pie and swap tomboy with transmasc to seem more special than they really are.


----------



## Noebel (Mar 25, 2021)

Kane Lives said:


> So the next step on the euphemism treadmill eh? What next? Penis-haver?


Well, technically this transmasc thing is a wider term, since FtM requires being F at the start. I can only assume in their paradigm this makes sence.
And penis-haver sounds more like an insulting way to say "man" by feminists. Where I live, they come up with all kinds of insults like this. Like, dickbearer, dickscum, etc. Those are hillarious, but most don't translate in english properly.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 25, 2021)

Noebel said:


> Well, technically this transmasc thing is a wider term, since FtM requires being F at the start. I can only assume in their paradigm this makes sence.
> And penis-haver sounds more like an insulting way to say "man" by feminists. Where I live, they come up with all kinds of insults like this. Like, dickbearer, dickscum, etc. Those are hillarious, but most don't translate in english properly.


It might sound like an insult, but remember the gendercult came up with "birth-giver" and "chestfeeding" to replace "mother" and "breastfeeding", so everything is possible.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Mar 25, 2021)

“Fun”times said:


> Does that mean a phobia of phobias? The hell is AFAB?


Aphobia is the dumb and unclear way of saying "acephobia", being a bigotry/fear of asexual people.


----------



## Noebel (Mar 25, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Aphobia is the dumb and unclear way of saying "acephobia", being a bigotry/fear of asexual people.


Wait, so I was also wrong, when I thought, that acephobia ment they are afraid of Manfred von Richthofen, aka Red Baron? Shit, today is full of disappointing revelations.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 25, 2021)

Reminder, a "-phobia" to these people is _anything_ between _"slaughtering [group] in cold blood with a rusty spoon"_ and _"cracking an inoffensive joke about [group] in private"_.

The term "phobia" used to mean something. Now it just means whatever the fuck they want it to mean.


----------



## Rukario (Mar 25, 2021)

Kane Lives said:


> So the next step on the euphemism treadmill eh? What next? Penis-haver?


Maybe someone should compile a list of all these acronyms and euphemisms regarding gender and sexuality and have it posted online as a reference. Will have to be kept updated weekly though to accommodate for all the new acronyms invented on Twitter.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 25, 2021)

Rukario said:


> Maybe someone should compile a list of all these acronyms and euphemisms regarding gender and sexuality and have it posted online as a reference. Will have to be kept updated weekly though to accommodate for all the new acronyms invented on Twitter.


Just google MOGAI and have fun.


----------



## Pukebucket (Mar 25, 2021)

Kuchipatchi said:


> I thought it meant tomboy in denial. Usually, people try to be trans in some way to get some of that sweet, oppression pie and swap tomboy with transmasc to seem more special than they really are.


Transmascs are just a more specific term for trans that infers what they are transitioning to and/or identify as. Most people who use it frequently to describe themselves I've found are either pre-medical transition or are commonly mistaken as their birth gender even after transitioning, so specify it as transmasc (or transfemme for ladies, though this is less common) rather than just "trans" to indicate that. They may overlap with more obscure gender constructs like "demiboys" or whatever but typically just refer to someone who wants to be viewed as guy-ish in a vague way.

Tomboys aren't the same thing and are pretty much just defined as "being a butch" but for straight non-trans women. See also; "I'm not like other girls because I like wearing jean jackets and pounding back beers and watching the game with the Guys(tm) but I am still a natural woman and also probably date men". The closest tomboys get to being queer is during their inevitable bi-curious phase.

*Edit:* Clarifying further for oldies who might argue with me on the difference; some tomboys may troon out later but this is less and less common as more people are identifying as trans early on, so the overlap of "tomboy" and "trans boy" is not nearly as prevalent as it used to be.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Mar 26, 2021)

Pukebucket said:


> *Edit:* Clarifying further for oldies who might argue with me on the difference; some tomboys may troon out later but this is less and less common as more people are identifying as trans early on, so the overlap of "tomboy" and "trans boy" is not nearly as prevalent as it used to be.



It is actually fairly prevalent.

I was a tomboy growing up but I didn't have access to the internet in current year, If I did, troons would have told me I was actually a man and here's the details about how to get on testosterone and undergo your total hyst and vaginectomy.

It's actually kinda fucked up!


----------



## Noebel (Mar 26, 2021)

eternal dog mongler said:


> It is actually fairly prevalent.
> 
> I was a tomboy growing up but I didn't have access to the internet in current year, If I did, troons would have told me I was actually a man and here's the details about how to get on testosterone and undergo your total hyst and vaginectomy.
> 
> It's actually kinda fucked up!


Not living in a first world country somewhat helps.


----------



## Bandicam Watermark (Mar 28, 2021)

The irony is that "Lunamann" has cub and diaper art, of course, favorited on his inkbunny account. They've also drawn some diaperfurs before, but that is obvious.

Here's your PSA of your day: Calling someone a trap causes *murder*, but its perfectly fine to rape newborn animals. Its all just a drawing 



Spoiler: A screenshot of the Inkbunny submission where these comments came from; there are 7 images originally, but they are just singled-out poses


----------



## JethroTullamore (Mar 28, 2021)

Bandicam Watermark said:


> View attachment 2038071
> 
> The irony is that "Lunamann" has cub and diaper art, of course, favorited on his inkbunny account. They've also drawn some diaperfurs before, but that is obvious.
> 
> ...


Be honest, are you "Ben?"


----------



## Rukario (Mar 28, 2021)

Bandicam Watermark said:


> View attachment 2038071
> 
> The irony is that "Lunamann" has cub and diaper art, of course, favorited on his inkbunny account. They've also drawn some diaperfurs before, but that is obvious.
> 
> ...


I'll point out on Furry Twitter you can get cancelled for using the wrong words to describe Transgender or Intersex characters. Mention "Trap", "Dickgirl" or "Tranny" and you'll be dogpiled by angry furries out for blood. "Futanari" is also a term that's under scrutiny.

(For anyone who delves into the abyss that is E621 or FurAffinity, "Intersex" is currently the most accepted tag instead of the former terms that are now considered slurs mentioned above)


----------



## Vault (Mar 28, 2021)

Rukario said:


> I'll point out on Furry Twitter you can get cancelled for using the wrong words to describe Transgender or Intersex characters. Mention "Trap", "Dickgirl" or "Tranny" and you'll be dogpiled by angry furries out for blood. "Futanari" is also a term that's under scrutiny.
> 
> (For anyone who delves into the abyss that is E621 or FurAffinity, "Intersex" is currently the most accepted tag instead of the former terms that are now considered slurs mentioned above)


Funnily, inkbunny has had a lot of folk against that. I can't stand that RoareyRaccoon guy but he definitely was one of the more vocal ones on inkbunny. 
I think people can name their characters whatever they want, if it's their characters. e621 had a 'tag by visual' rule which I'm not sure is still a thing. Basically it was if you see a dick, character can be tagged as male because people wanting to find dicks might still want that in their search. Stuff like that. It means most sfw art gets tagged 'ambigious gender' too, though.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 29, 2021)

Rukario said:


> I'll point out on Furry Twitter you can get cancelled for using the wrong words to describe Transgender or Intersex characters. Mention "Trap", "Dickgirl" or "Tranny" and you'll be dogpiled by angry furries out for blood. "Futanari" is also a term that's under scrutiny.
> 
> (For anyone who delves into the abyss that is E621 or FurAffinity, "Intersex" is currently the most accepted tag instead of the former terms that are now considered slurs mentioned above)


Still not sure if they put those tags into place to try and shut the whiners up or if someone's a true believer there.  Talking to NotMeNotYou in the past about it didn't really help me decide one way or the other.  You can still search for things like "dickgirl", it's just aliased or whatever to that sterilized tag.  Seems like the kind of compromise designed to appease genderwarriors while letting everyone else find their preferred smut easily, but "seems" is not the same as "is".


----------



## Mr. Chuckie Sneed (Mar 29, 2021)

https://twitter.com/FoxWithGuitar/status/1376289707198459905/photo/1 archive

Decided to check up on Ketu and what he has been up to. God damn does he look horrifying in a new photo he posted. Why does he think this makes him look a woman?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 29, 2021)

Zavars said:


> https://twitter.com/FoxWithGuitar/status/1376289707198459905/photo/1 archive
> 
> Decided to check up on Ketu and what he has been up to. God damn does he look horrifying in a new photo he posted. Why does he think this makes him look a woman?
> View attachment 2038256


This guy is in college, right? Why does he look like a low-effort high-school goth?


----------



## Noebel (Mar 29, 2021)

Vault said:


> e621 had a 'tag by visual' rule


I remember some dude drew an otter-thing, hich was female, but had almost non-existing boobs and slightly developed musculature. And the author had a meltdown over gender analysts of e621 tagging his otter "cuntboy".


----------



## NoFeline (Mar 29, 2021)

Rukario said:


> (For anyone who delves into the abyss that is E621 or FurAffinity, "Intersex" is currently the most accepted tag instead of the former terms that are now considered slurs mentioned above)


Ironically using the term Intersex for any of these Futanari type characters is exactly what Intersex people don't want you to do. It's hentai fantasy fetishist shit, not reality, and hilariously, not woke. The term they want is altersex.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 29, 2021)

Noebel said:


> I remember some dude drew an otter-thing, hich was female, but had almost non-existing boobs and slightly developed musculature. And the author had a meltdown over gender analysts of e621 tagging his otter "cuntboy".


I remember Qualzar and Tzampikos (sp?) have had issues with their flat-chested girls getting tagged as cuntboys. I also remember both having issues with being called pedophiles for daring to have flat-chested female characters.

In short, you just can't win when it comes to the Gender Wars.


----------



## Vault (Mar 29, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I remember Qualzar and Tzampikos (sp?) have had issues with their flat-chested girls getting tagged as cuntboys. I also remember both having issues with being called pedophiles for daring to have flat-chested female characters.
> 
> In short, you just can't win when it comes to the Gender Wars.


The "Flat chested characters are pedo bait!!!" shit still happens, it's fucking bizarre. You always see irl flat chested chicks speak out about it when it happens.
I've not seen it much in furry, but even in other art communities there seems to be that. Short characters, too. In my experience a lot of furry female artists prefer flat chested females as they tend to think it looks more realistic, like a semi-feral look, rather than just slapping tits on and having it look a bit out of place.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 29, 2021)

Noebel said:


> I remember some dude drew an otter-thing, hich was female, but had almost non-existing boobs and slightly developed musculature. And the author had a meltdown over gender analysts of e621 tagging his otter "cuntboy".


Tsampikos. He's a fucking faggot.


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Mar 29, 2021)

NoFeline said:


> View attachment 2026575
> View attachment 2026576
> One of these things is not like the others  One of these things doesn't belong ~


This has more content warnings than a racist Disney movie. Hell, almost every single segment has a trigger warning underneath.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Mar 29, 2021)

Remember when noted lolcow PurpleKecleon put herself on the Do Not Post list because one of her characters were tagged as Dickgirl?


----------



## Banditotron (Mar 29, 2021)

Bandicam Watermark said:


> View attachment 2038071
> 
> The irony is that "Lunamann" has cub and diaper art, of course, favorited on his inkbunny account. They've also drawn some diaperfurs before, but that is obvious.
> 
> ...


Am I the only one that can't believe the image involved exists? Lmfao the fact that a Pikachu wearing a wife beater with a tiny dick hanging out is erotic to people is fucking ridiculous. This image was worth arguing about transphobia over? How do people get to the point where they can't see how ridiculous they are? It's like god damn detective Pikachu if he got drunk and was arrested for public indecency.


Noebel said:


> I remember some dude drew an otter-thing, which was female, but had almost non-existing boobs and slightly developed musculature. And the author had a meltdown over gender analysts of e621 tagging his otter "cuntboy".


"Cuntboy" is a new, gross word for me. It sounds like an insult, more than anything.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Mar 29, 2021)

Bandicam Watermark said:


> View attachment 2038071
> 
> The irony is that "Lunamann" has cub and diaper art, of course, favorited on his inkbunny account. They've also drawn some diaperfurs before, but that is obvious.
> 
> ...


..._th_ i supposed to be *porn*? I mean, th is obviously not safe for work, and I can clearly see his 'equipment', bu the whole thing i so crudely and simply drawn.


Vault said:


> The "Flat chested characters are pedo bait!!!" shit still happens, it's fucking bizarre. You always see irl flat chested chicks speak out about it when it happens.
> I've not seen it much in furry, but even in other art communities there seems to be that. Short characters, too. In my experience a lot of furry female artists prefer flat chested females as they tend to think it looks more realistic, like a semi-feral look, rather than just slapping tits on and having it look a bit out of place.


Check ou Tumblr. A few times, there were controversies there over 'flat' characters being pedo bait.


Banditotron said:


> Am I the only one that can't believe the image involved exists? Lmfao the fact that a Pikachu wearing a wife beater with a tiny dick hanging out is erotic to people is fucking ridiculous. This image was worth arguing about transphobia over? How do people get to the point where they can't see how ridiculous they are? It's like god damn detective Pikachu if he got drunk and was arrested for public indecency.
> 
> "Cuntboy" is a new, gross word for me. It sounds like an insult, more than anything.


That _is_ an insult... not a new one, but not really a common one, either.


----------



## Vault (Mar 29, 2021)

Banditotron said:


> "Cuntboy" is a new, gross word for me. It sounds like an insult, more than anything.


Most trans folk hate being called shit like dickgirl and cuntboy, but you get the overly sexual ones without bottom dysphoria who 'reclaim it' and throw it around endlessly. 
Most of the time you won't see trans folk using those words, though. Especially not for their own characters. It's just porn terms like futa usually.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 29, 2021)

It must be a slow day today if we're talking about dickgirl/cuntboy bullshit in here.


----------



## Mr. Chuckie Sneed (Mar 29, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> This guy is in college, right? Why does he look like a low-effort high-school goth?


According to him he had to drop out of college because his parents disowned him for being a furry troon although if that's true there is probably more going on in his family life than him just being a furry troon to cause his parents to disown him and stop paying for his expenses and college. Could be wrong, if my son was Ketu and I saw his cringe twitter. I'd disown him too and stop paying for his living and college expenses.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 29, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Tsampikos. He's a fucking faggot.


A lot of the big names start getting incredibly pissy about any perceived slight not because they're actually genuinely upset about it but because when they push most of the fandom buckles.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 29, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> A lot of the big names start getting incredibly pissy about any perceived slight not because they're actually genuinely upset about it but because when they push most of the fandom buckles.


It might be a smart choice, too. Showing weakness or seeming passive is a great way to get eaten alive by the clout-chasing piranhas in the fandom. So it's best to appear pissy and stamp your feet just to remind people you still have opinions on things.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Mar 29, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Tsampikos. He's a fucking faggot.


Is this just general hate or does he have a past? Off the top of my head I don't recall any particular tsam drama but reminders help.


----------



## AssRock (Mar 29, 2021)

RembrandtCourage said:


> Is this just general hate or does he have a past? Off the top of my head I don't recall any particular tsam drama but reminders help.



I think some people had issues getting their "Mikpholio" or something that they paid money for and he'd disappeared for awhile online after the sale?  

Mik's original dragon/fox design was lifted directly from Jennadelle/Commissionsbyj's OG fursona, Mimi and Tsamp changed her to her current otter design after CBJ contacted him about it and how uncool it was to have her personal character being recycled for porn.  They're both chill now though and have done some collabs together, so.


----------



## Marche (Mar 29, 2021)

RembrandtCourage said:


> Is this just general hate or does he have a past? Off the top of my head I don't recall any particular tsam drama but reminders help.


There is some but from what I remember its all super luke warm opinions on dumb shit like Troons and TRUMP, the super generic virtue signal shit. 
I know a few trannies have said his shitty OC donut gender adroginous characters "helped them come out" and he has virtue signaled over that shit


----------



## XeXerself (Mar 29, 2021)

Oh man, did I miss people talking about "terminology discourse"? That's one of my favorite stupid niche furfag discourses.


NoFeline said:


> Ironically using the term Intersex for any of these Futanari type characters is exactly what Intersex people don't want you to do. It's hentai fantasy fetishist shit, not reality, and hilariously, not woke. The term they want is altersex.


I actually haven't noticed people use "altersex" that often anymore, I'm pretty sure it's because SpottyJaguar (the artist who coined it) has been canceled by the woke coomer crowd for drawing "trap" art (along with other content like cub/non-con/etc.), so any good idea that person had is now tainted by association, or something like that.


Vault said:


> e621 had a 'tag by visual' rule which I'm not sure is still a thing. Basically it was if you see a dick, character can be tagged as male because people wanting to find dicks might still want that in their search. Stuff like that. It means most sfw art gets tagged 'ambigious gender' too, though.


e621 still has a "tag what you see" policy but they now have "lore" tags that refer to the personal identity details of characters, and the unsavory words like "cuntboy" and "shemale" have been replaced by "andromorph" and "gynomorph".


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Mar 30, 2021)

Kane Lives said:


> The fuck is a transmasc?


Late but to expand on what's already been said it generally covers anyone who is trans, female assigned at birth, and considers themselves 'masculine of centre'. Originally this meant presents visually masculine, but I've seen some pretty feminine looking people use it just because they're female assigned and call themselves trans.

Edit: not saying I agree with it just giving the full definition as per sjws since there seems to be some confusion


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 30, 2021)

Cowboy Cat said:


> Late but to expand on what's already been said it generally covers anyone who is trans, female assigned at birth, and considers themselves 'masculine of centre'. Originally this meant presents visually masculine, but I've seen some pretty feminine looking people use it just because they're female assigned and call themselves trans.


Like every other term of these freaks, it means "I am a mentally ill weirdo and an attention whore, ignore everything I say and do anything within your power to avoid ever interacting with me."


----------



## teriyakiburns (Mar 30, 2021)

XeXerself said:


> "andromorph" and "gynomorph".


H R Giger called and wants his ideas back.

I mean, I know porn is pretty reductive at the best of times, but this is just absurd. On top of which, you can bet they'll have another round of euphemising these suddenly-offensive terms in a year or so.


----------



## NoFeline (Mar 30, 2021)

XeXerself said:


> and the unsavory words like "cuntboy" and "shemale" have been replaced by "andromorph" and "gynomorph".


Yeah but that also tags in herms and shit. They completely broke the system


----------



## Banditotron (Mar 30, 2021)

XeXerself said:


> "andromorph" and "gynomorph".


I'm surprised yet also somehow completely unsurprised that furries have their own branch of brainless arguments about gender/sex terminology. 
Also, "andromorph" would just mean "man shaped" and "gynomorph" would just mean "woman shaped". So, in the end, they just ended up defining male and female the same but used new words for them?


----------



## Mikoyan (Mar 30, 2021)

Banditotron said:


> I'm surprised yet also somehow completely unsurprised that furries have their own branch of brainless arguments about gender/sex terminology.
> Also, "andromorph" would just mean "man shaped" and "gynomorph" would just mean "woman shaped". So, in the end, they just ended up defining male and female the same but used new words for them?


e621 tagging is its own little world where OCD meets autism. Renaming tags for PCness or just someone's spergy notion of accuracy is so common they've put code in the search mechanism that will see you typing in an old tag and show you what it's been migrated to.


----------



## Dahmer (Mar 31, 2021)

Last couple of days, Angelmaws and crew have been going apeshit because a minor was drawing NSFW art and another artist expressed concern about it, and this lead to this clique attacking them for "sexualizing a minor's art". It's been interesting to see people who claim to be against stuff like cub porn and sexualizing of minors jumping to defend a minor drawing NSFW art because "breasts aren't sexual". It doesn't matter what your personal perception of what is or isn't NSFW is, it matters what the law says. If you can't pop your tits out in public, then it's NSFW.


----------



## round robin (Mar 31, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> Last couple of days, Angelmaws and crew have been going apeshit because a minor was drawing NSFW art and another artist expressed concern about it, and this lead to this clique attacking them for "sexualizing a minor's art". It's been interesting to see people who claim to be against stuff like cub porn and sexualizing of minors jumping to defend a minor drawing NSFW art because "breasts aren't sexual". It doesn't matter what your personal perception of what is or isn't NSFW is, it matters what the law says. If you can't pop your tits out in public, then it's NSFW.
> View attachment 2047426View attachment 2047441
> 
> View attachment 2047434
> ...


"I'm not a pedo, you are!!!"


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 31, 2021)

Mikoyan said:


> e621 tagging is its own little world where OCD meets autism. Renaming tags for PCness or just someone's spergy notion of accuracy is so common they've put code in the search mechanism that will see you typing in an old tag and show you what it's been migrated to.


That was apparently what got the genderwarriors to mostly shut the fuck up and end tag-war bitchfits, that and the lore-tags.  Good enough for me.


----------



## Activelo (Apr 1, 2021)

Hothead said:


> That was apparently what got the genderwarriors to mostly shut the fuck up and end tag-war bitchfits, that and the lore-tags.  Good enough for me.


Sorry, lore tags?


----------



## Noebel (Apr 1, 2021)

Activelo said:


> Sorry, lore tags?


I think It's supposed to represent some meta-knowlege, that is not present on the picture.


Spoiler: Fun fact about 'lore' tag



As for the time of the posting, the biggest of 'lore' tags is incest_(lore) with around 26k entries. Second place goes to male_(lore) with around 3k entries. P for Priorities, I guess. And don't ask how is it supposed to be different from regular incest tag, because I don't know.


Ok, here's some defining examples:



Spoiler: #1, the otter in question





This tagged as -male. Comments under the picture make it clear, that original uploader tagged -female, but then came some mod, tagged -male and locked the tag. BTW, comments under some of these are quite entertaining to read. But, I'm afraid, this is an old drama, since all recent pics tagged as -female and no-one writes essays in comments any more. Unless some mod will get sand in vagina and go on another retagging spree.





Spoiler: #2





Also tagged lore_(female). Somebody thought, that this is needed. A worn-out shoe is my only comment.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Apr 1, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> Last couple of days, Angelmaws and crew have been going apeshit because a minor was drawing NSFW art and another artist expressed concern about it, and this lead to this clique attacking them for "sexualizing a minor's art". It's been interesting to see people who claim to be against stuff like cub porn and sexualizing of minors jumping to defend a minor drawing NSFW art because "breasts aren't sexual". It doesn't matter what your personal perception of what is or isn't NSFW is, it matters what the law says. If you can't pop your tits out in public, then it's NSFW.
> View attachment 2047426View attachment 2047441
> 
> View attachment 2047434
> ...


How fucking hard is it to say "Minors shouldn't post art containing nudity, representing their personal character that represents themselves, publicly" for these dumb fucks?

It's the child's fursona.

It's nude.

In effect, it's art of a real, naked, child.

What kind of dumb fucking shit encourages that?


----------



## Thistle (Apr 1, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> How fucking hard is it to say "Minors shouldn't post art containing nudity, representing their personal character that represents themselves, publicly" for these dumb fucks?
> 
> It's the child's fursona.
> 
> ...


Guess you could say it's possibly started by the tasteful nudes of live subject gesture drawing, though the purpose there is for the sake of anatomy study... Then corrupted by degenerate internet pedophiles into making illustrated erotica of their character.

On the flip side, minors have been taught to clout chase to the point of eating fucking tide pods and posting porn of their fursona, in exchange for clicks

If anything, blame the fact that twitter doesn't even cater to protecting minors by hiding their posts from adults and vise versa. (Assuming the minor even gave their real age)


----------



## Ghost Boy (Apr 1, 2021)

I remember when there was a trend of furries making their kids fursonas. That shit died out quick.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 1, 2021)

With all the anime now no one knows who's the furry.


----------



## One Sick Puppy (Apr 1, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> With all the anime now no one knows who's the furry.


It could be anyone of us!


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 1, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> With all the anime now no one knows who's the furry.


...God dammit you get Caesar and I get some girl I don't even recognize.  This is bullshit Jersh


----------



## Madre Muerte (Apr 1, 2021)

Everybody's a furry now, end of debate.


----------



## palmtreesalad (Apr 1, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> Last couple of days, Angelmaws and crew have been going apeshit because a minor was drawing NSFW art and another artist expressed concern about it, and this lead to this clique attacking them for "sexualizing a minor's art". It's been interesting to see people who claim to be against stuff like cub porn and sexualizing of minors jumping to defend a minor drawing NSFW art because "breasts aren't sexual". It doesn't matter what your personal perception of what is or isn't NSFW is, it matters what the law says. If you can't pop your tits out in public, then it's NSFW.
> View attachment 2047426View attachment 2047441
> 
> View attachment 2047434
> ...



The fuck are they talking about? Furry/anime fandoms always bash minors for drawing NSFW, so it's not like this is some huge first time event. That's even why puppychan (who has a thread) was getting shit on. Now, all of a sudden, it's ok for kids to draw bare fucking tits?


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Apr 1, 2021)

Part of me wonders if there should be a thread for awkward/cringey fursuiters at conventions/on youtube. As I've mentioned elsewhere there _is_ an art to suit performance and anybody who has worked as a professional costumed character (Disney, for example), sports mascot or creature suit/FX actor would understand this. A major issue with many fursuiters is their lack of acting discipline and understing that suit performance works best when you're portraying a _character_ with an actual personality and specific traits/behavioral quirks. Instead many just assume they can wave their arms around and act overly-friendly without boundaries and everybody will think it's the cutest thing ever, which it isn't because there's really nothing behind the character, no consistency of personality at all, so it just comes off as an awkward, over-the-top blank slate. It's one of those aspects of the fandom that I find particularly irritating at times, especially when I can see how much potential there is in a character that's being wasted by somebody who doesn't really care about any sense of depth to the art form.


----------



## Hymlenis572 (Apr 1, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> Last couple of days, Angelmaws and crew have been going apeshit because a minor was drawing NSFW art and another artist expressed concern about it, and this lead to this clique attacking them for "sexualizing a minor's art". It's been interesting to see people who claim to be against stuff like cub porn and sexualizing of minors jumping to defend a minor drawing NSFW art because "breasts aren't sexual". It doesn't matter what your personal perception of what is or isn't NSFW is, it matters what the law says. If you can't pop your tits out in public, then it's NSFW.
> View attachment 2047426View attachment 2047441
> 
> View attachment 2047434
> ...


Actual fucking retards. Then again, im fairly sure most minor artists have posted nsfw privately in the past, I know of a fairly big artist that did.


----------



## XeXerself (Apr 1, 2021)

Noebel said:


> I think It's supposed to represent some meta-knowlege, that is not present on the picture.


Yeah, basically. Almost all of them are just about identity to appease the troons who complained about their character getting misgendered (because how dare they label a character with tits and a vagina as "female"...?) but there's another for if the characters in the image are related, I guess for people who want to see that stuff to search for it and people who don't want to see it to filter it out.




People care too much about plot or details in their cartoon porn, lol.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Apr 1, 2021)

NevskyProspekt said:


> Part of me wonders if there should be a thread for awkward/cringey fursuiters at conventions/on youtube. As I've mentioned elsewhere there _is_ an art to suit performance and anybody who has worked as a professional costumed character (Disney, for example), sports mascot or creature suit/FX actor would understand this. A major issue with many fursuiters is their lack of acting discipline and understing that suit performance works best when you're portraying a _character_ with an actual personality and specific traits/behavioral quirks. Instead many just assume they can wave their arms around and act overly-friendly without boundaries and everybody will think it's the cutest thing ever, which it isn't because there's really nothing behind the character, no consistency of personality at all, so it just comes off as an awkward, over-the-top blank slate. It's one of those aspects of the fandom that I find particularly irritating at times, especially when I can see how much potential there is in a character that's being wasted by somebody who doesn't really care about any sense of depth to the art form.


You can probably just stick such posts in the awful fursuit thread. If it gets enough traction there I don't see why it can't break off into its own thread by then. Otherwise it just seems like a waste considering cons are once a year things and thanks to corona there will probably be little if any cons at all this year too and that means no fresh content or drama. Tough times indeed.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 1, 2021)

NevskyProspekt said:


> Part of me wonders if there should be a thread for awkward/cringey fursuiters at conventions/on youtube.


They're all cringy.  None of them look at all like the kawaii fursonas they have online.  They're either crude enough they just look like sports team mascots, or weirdly accurate enough that they're uncanny valley as fuck.  Things that look adorable in 2D look horrifying in 3D.  Throw in what they actually do in these suits and how they often smell, there's just no excuse for this bullshit.


----------



## Dahmer (Apr 1, 2021)

Hymlenis572 said:


> Actual fucking retards. Then again, im fairly sure most minor artists have posted nsfw privately in the past, I know of a fairly big artist that did.


The issue is less kids making NSFW content, because we all know teenagers are going to look at porn regardless of what you do (and probably draw it), but about adults who are encouraging it because they want to make a statement about whether or not breasts are NSFW. The fact that these adults condoned a child partaking in NSFW content (and attacked another artist for saying they were uncomfortable with it and think it's inappropriate) shows their priorities are skewed. We all know the fandom and the internet in general is also rife with predators and it would be very easy for a child to be groomed and sexually abused within the fandom by being allowed to engage with adult spaces.

And as someone else mentioned, Puppychan had a massive amount of backlash for doing the same thing after she had turned 18 because she was "exposing her underage followers to NSFW content".


----------



## Ghost Boy (Apr 1, 2021)

If I'm honest, its creepy any way you swing it.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Apr 1, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> The issue is less kids making NSFW content, because we all know teenagers are going to look at porn regardless of what you do (and probably draw it), but about adults who are encouraging it because they want to make a statement about whether or not breasts are NSFW. The fact that these adults condoned a child partaking in NSFW content (and attacked another artist for saying they were uncomfortable with it and think it's inappropriate) shows their priorities are skewed. We all know the fandom and the internet in general is also rife with predators and it would be very easy for a child to be groomed and sexually abused within the fandom by being allowed to engage with adult spaces.
> 
> And as someone else mentioned, Puppychan had a massive amount of backlash for doing the same thing after she had turned 18 because she was "exposing her underage followers to NSFW content".


That shit doesn't sit right with me, either. Nudity is wholesome and sacred when encouraging a minor to draw it but sinful and evil when the black chick who was a minor a week ago posts it? Got a little hint of racism AND of grooming there.


----------



## Sharklaser (Apr 1, 2021)

Ghost Boy said:


> I remember when there was a trend of furries making their kids fursonas. That shit died out quick.


Not quick enough.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 1, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> That shit doesn't sit right with me, either. Nudity is wholesome and sacred when encouraging a minor to draw it but sinful and evil when the black chick who was a minor a week ago posts it? Got a little hint of racism AND of grooming there.


Don't expect consistency from furries. Everything is fine until the right person calls it out, then it's suddenly terrible and everybody rushes in to dogpile on whomever got called out.


----------



## Dahmer (Apr 1, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Don't expect consistency from furries. Everything is fine until the right person calls it out, then it's suddenly terrible and everybody rushes in to dogpile on whomever got called out.


This. Angelmaws has a questionable habit of hanging out and engaging with minors even though she's in her 20's, and she has a pretty big following of 20k. She called out the other artist and defended the minor engaging in NSFW, so all her friends backed her and did the same.


----------



## Vault (Apr 1, 2021)

Kids drawing weird nsfw shit? It happens, part of it is weird childhood curiosity. I know I drew some weird shit when I was younger.

Kids drawing weird shit and openly showing it, engaging with adults and their communities? Nah, that's a trap for grooming. It's no mystery a lot of furry young folk back in the early 2000s joined cause "aw cute animals :3" and ended up falling into the adult shit because they ran into people older than them who introduced them to it. Leading to sexting, nudes and shit.

I like life drawing. The nude body is beautiful and fun to draw, great for practice and I get that it doesn't need to be inherently 'sexual' when nude. But we're adults and know how to distinguish that - Kids can't. They might end up drawing weird 'sfw' (hint: softcore) kink shit because someone convinced them "hehe it would be cute funny if you could draw ___ >w<" or whatever.


----------



## Rukario (Apr 1, 2021)

palmtreesalad said:


> The fuck are they talking about? Furry/anime fandoms always bash minors for drawing NSFW, so it's not like this is some huge first time event. That's even why puppychan (who has a thread) was getting shit on. Now, all of a sudden, it's ok for kids to draw bare fucking tits?


Sending pornography to a minor can lead to a jail sentence (or a large fine) in several countries. I imagine most furries are scared of being away from their bad dragon dildos for several months, so their air raid siren starts when a minor is discovered.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 1, 2021)

Look at that, page 1000.

That's a lot of eyesores, pastel-colored dogs and mangled shag carpets.

Here's to even more productive cows and bountiful harvests, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Apr 1, 2021)

Come so far, only to wind up nowhere. At least it's funny to point and laugh.


----------



## Ghost Boy (Apr 1, 2021)

Happy 1k yall


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Apr 1, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I think I remembe reading in Twitter something about how a mainstreaming of the furry fando means a corporisation of the fandom, which means making furries more family-friendly, which means getting rid of not only the pornographic aspect but also the BGLT+ aspect, which is apparently an essential part of the fandom.
> 
> Wait... I found the thread:
> 
> ...


I am bringing back this post because I wanted to bring up a couple of related Twitter threads:



			https://twitter.com/Daire301/status/1032386368209469441
		



			https://archive.vn/46ywr
		



			https://twitter.com/Daire301/status/1032398415773282304
		



			https://archive.vn/vH4ZZ
		


Really thinking abou the above threads, I feel nasty. The furry fandom i supposed to be around cartoon animals at its core. This thread already brought up how furries push a narrative, ev entire documentaries, on how furries are not all perverts or are more than just perverts.
However, Daire301 insists that denying the perverted parts of the fandom is 'insulting' to everyone involved and internalising 'Puritanical' norms... which I think actually means 'hurts the feelings of perverts'. They do not mind all of the scandals that happen because of how children are being eroticised... and all of the scandals that _do not_ happen because they either are complicit in these scandals or emphasise being 'self-true' and 'accepting'. If anything, the fandom would be a lot better if they internalise thi shame.
ScalySluts (fittingly) also emphasises how erotic-friendly, kink-friendly, and BGLT+friendly is the furry fandom while fearing companies taking over the furry fandom (however that would work) and 'whitewashing' the fandom. Ignoring how the things that are in mainstrea media today would shock those even from a decade ago, if companies did push a 'family-friendly furry fandom', then the following possibilities exist:

ScalySluts would be right: the community would be sanitised, sucke dry, and then discarded. That would not deter anyone truly interested in cartoon animals; the ones who are going to leave are trenders, 'hipsters', Marxists, and perverts. There might not be much of a fandom left, bu what is left would be a lot healthier due to the sanitation and practical requirement of loyalty.
'Normies' would get interested in the fandom, see how nasty the perverted side of the fandom is, and run off. Protests may happen, bu the furry fandom would either go wi the desentisation of our culture, be dumped (and therefore go back to before companies touched the fandom), or become the new Conservative Outrage of the Now.
'Normies' would get interested in the fandom and, due to their mainstream numbers, push off the perverts, either by accident of their large numbers with corporate sponsorship (and normal mentalities) or on purpose of wanting to get rid of the nastiness. Either of the above two situations are possible (especially because the furry fandom likes to play the 'minority card'), but I find more likely tha the perverts, Marxists, and s on are going to whine about bein 'gentrified' away from their fandom and leave, resulting in the first scenario.
ScalySluts ays that, if companies noticed and promoted the furry fandom, they would 'have tons of merchandise devoid of all the things that make our community special.' However, if you define your 'specialness' not by a genuine interest in cartoon animals, but in being 'accepting' and promoting o fetishes and other perversions, then, in the words of @Lou’s Biggest Fan , 'you're not special, just exceptional.'

That is the reason why this thread reached 1.000 posts.
That is the reason why the furry fandom has its own board here in The Farms.


----------



## Dirt Farm (Apr 2, 2021)

There have been rumors going around for months in a Telegram chat revolving around a user who calls themselves Fang. There are also a number of things I've witnessed myself. You might remember Fang (Skyy Bumgarner) from last year when he was caught grooming minors on Twitter, outed (by dogpatch?) for posting pictures of his penis and other NSFW content on Twitter when he was 15 (and sending it to people as young as 13 while he was 16+ if I'm reading that post right), then shat up Dogpatch's thread to try to defend himself, took some bait on Twitter, and then flat out lied about Dogpatch to try and weasel his way out of a situation he caused himself because he's had a hate boner for them for years. You can view that train wreck on the page that proceeds those links (32).

On page 32 of Dogpatch's thread there was talk of creating a thread for Fang. If search is anything to go by then that wasn't capitalized on. Deja-vu aside and back to the original point, a link to DPP's thread was posted in a Telegram chat and since then I've had several people approach me recently and ask that I reach out here to see about getting a thread on Fang started. Yes, I know not to just go scrape up some screenshots and post it half-assed in prospering grounds. If there is sufficient content for a thread to be started then it'll be done properly by someone experienced. Why was I contacted? Because some people thought it was furry valley related and I was a massive contributor to the Simba thread. I mentioned on Telegram that someone PMed me about making Fang a thread and I thought that was stupid. Sometime around there Fang was banned from the chat. Shortly after that, in another chat, Fang responded by creating a couple alt accounts and spamming a carbon copy of some ERP bait I made up about sounding a cat to bait simba's zoosadist "master" three years ago. It was the exact same thing that Simba tried to use for two years straight to "discredit me", including in his own thread several times, anytime I posted something new to his thread because the bait worked and I dumped two disgusting chats they had high level admins in to the zoosadism thread. So naturally when I saw those messages pop up in response I'd been told all I needed to know. He very obviously has something to hide, he creates alt accounts left and right to attack anyone that looks at him funny, and his explosive reaction to me simply stating that someone suggested he needed a thread here (even though I said it was stupid and I didn't know who he was) warranted an investigation on its own.

Because he decided to react like a complete fucking retard, I started paying attention to the drama surrounding him that I'd since tuned out as white noise because it came up so often I thought it was a meme. After discovering the shit show in DPP's thread however, I'm not so sure it's a meme anymore and I'm surprised this wasn't posted sooner.

From what I've been told, Fang lived with some very outspoken zoophiles in 2018 and 2019. Someone who's reluctant to speak with me has claimed that they used to drive Skyy to his house where they (him and the zoophiles, not the driver) had a black shepherd they frequently sexually abused. They're reluctant to speak out of fear of being associated with fang's zoophilia fiasco because their only role in the matter was driving Skyy and his zoophile housemates to alchemy (a card game?) and back home. Fang seems to think that the person saying this is someone named Kimi, and frequently responds to these allegations by posting a Telegram channel with their dox in it and raiding their art channels with his alt accounts. I've also been told that Fang/Skyy was dubbed "poopknot" for having sex with the black shepherd and getting his shit all over the dog's penis. That isn't really a stretch by any means considering several people claim he had sex with the dog on multiple occasions, so it doesn't really sound farfetched that that would happen. At the time of writing this however, it hasn't been verified.

In addition to this, Fang has also been flaunting around a Telegram account impersonating Jasonafex for a year or two now using Jason's username, Twitter PFP, and bio and acting insanely autistic with it while pretending he's actually Jason with lectures about how he has a kid, wife, large following, etc. A friend of mine told me that a friend of theirs told them that they know it's Fang because he attached one of his old phone numbers to the account and shared his contact. The friend I received this information from proved it with the information they were given by the third party.

Fang often uses the Jasonafex account to pretend to be someone named Tybalt who runs a Telegram chat called "exposing furries". He threatens to put people on it for messing with him when in reality he's on it himself and has no authority or affiliation with the channel at all. In fact he's banned from the main group. That channel and chat often REALLY reaches with their "exposing" crap however, as I've personally witnessed Fang use alt accounts in groups to quickly fabricate evidence that ended up in there a year ago. So take anything in there with a builder of salt, but that's not the point. The point is this is the kind of crap Skyy pulls 24/7. He tries to bully anyone and everyone that calls him out on his BS, and you can see an example of that in the Dogpatch thread I linked above on page 32. He still does that crap to this day and everything I've written so far only scratches the surface of the things I've heard so far. For example his father was caught and bonded at $710,000 for running a full blown meth lab (see attached photo) and Skyy is often accused of buying large quantities of Bad Dragon dildos with the drug money.

There is just way too much to ignore with this dude. Combined with what's already known from the DPP thread, in my opinion Skyy is the perfect candidate for a thread of his own. You know he'll create accounts to autisticly shit all over it too. Credit for the screenshot goes to https://t.me/Fangdango/1861. The channel is a complete mess, and I don't know who runs it, but it has some good information in it here and there. I'll grab an archive of it just in case.

Edit: Adding the channel archive. Again, I don't know who runs it. It's not my channel, I was linked to it in a private message. There's some nonsense in there but there's also some legitimate information on this guy and his antics. Unfortunately, as I mentioned above, it was made a meme of for so long that I'd tuned it out for months thinking nothing of it. It's zipped for compatability and because it's not very large.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 2, 2021)

A bit late, but happy 1k pages, furfags.


----------



## Just Another Anon (Apr 2, 2021)

WiggleCat said:


> Skyy is often accused of buying large quantities of Bad Dragon dildos with the drug money.


I remember a thread on b years ago talking about some fursperg and his dragon dildo collection and how he washed them in the dishwasher. Hope no poopknots end up in the dishwasher because that's reaching pamperchu levels of Islamic content. Deadwing mentioned someone that sounds like this in an old stream and he had an image of the horrors inside of a dishwasher.


----------



## Noebel (Apr 2, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Everything


But can corporations actually do all this? If there was a way to easly prevent people from posting their dragon sonas with feminine hypercocks for good, there wouldn't be any need in Animal Control. Nintendo can't do shit about pokemon porn, and they own the IP from the beginning. I don't even think corporations are that much against porn. I mean, they can't go and publicly endorse porn, and they would hit stuff, that gets very notorious, but in the big picture, why would corporations attack something what is essentially a free promotion for their stuff?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 2, 2021)

Noebel said:


> But can corporations actually do all this? If there was a way to easly prevent people from posting their dragon sonas with feminine hypercocks for good, there wouldn't be any need in Animal Control. Nintendo can't do shit about pokemon porn, and they own the IP from the beginning. I don't even think corporations are that much against porn. I mean, they can't go and publicly endorse porn, and they would hit stuff, that gets very notorious, but in the big picture, why would corporations attack something what is essentially a free promotion for their stuff?


They can't. Every time you see a furfag sperging about that sort of shit, it's invariably either someone who has no idea how fandoms work (the clue is in the name, it's a _fandom,_ meaning it's run by the fans independently from the creator), or someone who's just using it as a soapbox to bleat "_capitalism baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad_".

As usual, don't expect consistency from furries. On the one hand, they like to claim they're anti-capitalistic and against corporations of all stripes... and on the other hand a good 80% or so of their number only started jacking it to animal porn because of IPs owned by Disney, Nintendo or Sega serving as their entry drug. They're the fandom that will cry out for the death of the 1%, while at the same time lapping up any and all cheap furrybait character they see in any triple-A game that gets announced.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Apr 2, 2021)

WiggleCat said:


> Holy fuck that's a lot of text.


Tybalt posted in the forums some months ago, I think in the Jasonafex thread.


----------



## Noebel (Apr 2, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> lapping up any and all cheap furrybait character they see in any triple-A game that gets announced.


Speaking of which, this thing is supposed to come out this year.



Spoiler











Spoiler: alternative spoiler for Germans









Will it be furry Life is Strange? Nobody knows. But we should be ready just in case. Seeing how some simple rythm flash game got itself quite interesting fanbase, I feel big potential in this one.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Apr 2, 2021)

Noebel said:


> Speaking of which, this thing is supposed to come out this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to look this up, and found the trailer on YouTube, the comments are giving me a nice chuckle;

“I love dinosaurs, but in this game I’m rooting for the asteroid.”

“I go to art school: The game”

“All the characters probably have self diagnosed depression and anxiety”

It’s a good read through for a giggle.


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Apr 2, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> I had to look this up, and found the trailer on YouTube, the comments are giving me a nice chuckle;
> 
> “I love dinosaurs, but in this game I’m rooting for the asteroid.”
> 
> ...


I got some good ones.


----------



## Big Bang (Apr 2, 2021)

If there's no reason for the characters to be anthropomorphic animals (that is, if the story's plot does not have a specific purpose for the anthro aspect and can easily be replaced with humans without changing anything), then it's a potential indicator of a bad writer.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Apr 2, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> If there's no reason for the characters to be anthropomorphic animals (that is, if the story's plot does not have a specific purpose for the anthro aspect and can easily be replaced with humans without changing anything), then it's a potential indicator of a bad writer.


One of the most irritating things about a lot of furries is the lack of taste.  If you ask a typical nerd “hey recommend me a good game/book/movie/podcast/etc” you’ll generally get something he enjoys to a nerdish degree, and that might be good enough for you to enjoy too, since he’ll have consumed enough media to have some idea of what doesn’t suck.

Ask a furry, though, and you’ll invariably get recommended something mediocre or shitty that has furries in it.


----------



## wunhunglo (Apr 2, 2021)

WiggleCat said:


> There have been rumors going around for months in a Telegram chat revolving around a user who calls themselves Fang. There are also a number of things I've witnessed myself. You might remember Fang (Skyy Bumgarner) from last year when he was caught grooming minors on Twitter, outed (by dogpatch?) for posting pictures of his penis and other NSFW content on Twitter when he was 15 (and sending it to people as young as 13 while he was 16+ if I'm reading that post right), then shat up Dogpatch's thread to try to defend himself, took some bait on Twitter, and then flat out lied about Dogpatch to try and weasel his way out of a situation he caused himself because he's had a hate boner for them for years. You can view that train wreck on the page that proceeds those links (32).
> 
> On page 32 of Dogpatch's thread there was talk of creating a thread for Fang. If search is anything to go by then that wasn't capitalized on. Deja-vu aside and back to the original point, a link to DPP's thread was posted in a Telegram chat and since then I've had several people approach me recently and ask that I reach out here to see about getting a thread on Fang started. Yes, I know not to just go scrape up some screenshots and post it half-assed in prospering grounds. If there is sufficient content for a thread to be started then it'll be done properly by someone experienced. Why was I contacted? Because some people thought it was furry valley related and I was a massive contributor to the Simba thread. I mentioned on Telegram that someone PMed me about making Fang a thread and I thought that was stupid. Sometime around there Fang was banned from the chat. Shortly after that, in another chat, Fang responded by creating a couple alt accounts and spamming a carbon copy of some ERP bait I made up about sounding a cat to bait simba's zoosadist "master" three years ago. It was the exact same thing that Simba tried to use for two years straight to "discredit me", including in his own thread several times, anytime I posted something new to his thread because the bait worked and I dumped two disgusting chats they had high level admins in to the zoosadism thread. So naturally when I saw those messages pop up in response I'd been told all I needed to know. He very obviously has something to hide, he creates alt accounts left and right to attack anyone that looks at him funny, and his explosive reaction to me simply stating that someone suggested he needed a thread here (even though I said it was stupid and I didn't know who he was) warranted an investigation on its own.
> 
> ...


Lil' poopknot's degeneracy stirred up a lot of talk recently. People who know him say he got dirty in a party scene with teen grooming, meth, doxing, Furry Weekend Atlanta staff, and LOLcows like this. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/roketsune-darosne-christian-crawford-field-marshal-crappenburg.28161/

The meth fueled teen sex trade helped him get power over fellow degenerates by holding dirt over them or posting it in Tybalt's exposing furries channel. It couldn't last and his hookups fell out with him. There were signs of him trying to go into legitimate porn using connections from his older brother who has been in some official productions. He and his brother were known for fucking a dog together that was posted to his AD twitter at age 15.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 2, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> One of the most irritating things about a lot of furries is the lack of taste.  If you ask a typical nerd “hey recommend me a good game/book/movie/podcast/etc” you’ll generally get something he enjoys to a nerdish degree, and that might be good enough for you to enjoy too, since he’ll have consumed enough media to have some idea of what doesn’t suck.
> 
> Ask a furry, though, and you’ll invariably get recommended something mediocre or shitty that has furries in it.


I can't think of too many anthro-centric things I'd recommend to anybody unless they literally asked for something furry.  I don't like most Disney stuff, I find most furry-created content to be fucking absolutely banal... I'm going to ask what they're looking for first.  Starfox games might come up if they're looking for shooter stuff, because some of the Starfox games are actually very good IMO.  Darkstalkers games were pretty good 2D fightans but aside from Talbain, Felicia and maybe Rikuo and Sasquatch I guess I don't know how "furry" they could be considered.  Wizardry 6, 7 and 8 are solid games but I'm not going to recommend them solely because they have anthro races and I'm not going to recommend them if that's not the type of game the person is looking for.  Undertale is cute enough but it's really niche and I don't see it ever having broad appeal.  Night in the Woods I won't recommend on principle, even though I don't think it's actually a bad game.  OneShot's pretty niche.  I will never recommend Starbound because the game's a mess last I knew (fuck you Chucklefish) and Terraria will scratch that itch better.

Either my recommendations are going to only be INCIDENTALLY furry at most or I'm talking to someone who's very specifically asking for furry.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Apr 2, 2021)

Hothead said:


> I can't think of too many anthro-centric things I'd recommend to anybody unless they literally asked for something furry.  I don't like most Disney stuff, I find most furry-created content to be fucking absolutely banal... I'm going to ask what they're looking for first.  Starfox games might come up if they're looking for shooter stuff, because some of the Starfox games are actually very good IMO.  Darkstalkers games were pretty good 2D fightans but aside from Talbain, Felicia and maybe Rikuo and Sasquatch I guess I don't know how "furry" they could be considered.  Wizardry 6, 7 and 8 are solid games but I'm not going to recommend them solely because they have anthro races and I'm not going to recommend them if that's not the type of game the person is looking for.  Undertale is cute enough but it's really niche and I don't see it ever having broad appeal.  Night in the Woods I won't recommend on principle, even though I don't think it's actually a bad game.  OneShot's pretty niche.  I will never recommend Starbound because the game's a mess last I knew (fuck you Chucklefish) and Terraria will scratch that itch better.
> 
> Either my recommendations are going to only be INCIDENTALLY furry at most or I'm talking to someone who's very specifically asking for furry.


That’s pretty much it.  Furry-centered shit is generally B-grade at best.  It’s like how B-movies are about stringing together action sequences rather than making something thoughtful and hentai games, when they have any mechanics at all, are limited to whatever excuses are needed for every character to be depicted involving himself with every other character’s every orifice at least once.  If you’re making a “game that happens to have furries” you might wind up with something playable if you don’t suck at making games.  If you’re making a “collection of pictures of furries with a game loosely attached to it” then you’re going to end up with Major/Minor.

Hell, even Night in the Woods was to my knowledge just stylized as fuck.  The game was about a dumpy college dropout and her friends being young and stupid and I’m not sure the fact that they were depicted as storybook animals ever came up once, though I could be wrong on that.


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Apr 2, 2021)

Rukario said:


> so their air raid siren starts when a minor is discovered.


As they should. To not react this way would be pretty fucking weird and make me think they're a pedo.

Everyone knows that minors do NSFW shit just because of the taboo and curiosity of it all, but they should not be publically displaying that, nor should adults be actively encouraging it. Minors don't belong in adult spaces, and especially not one as degenerate as the furry fandom.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Apr 2, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> As they should. To not react this way would be pretty fucking weird and make me think they're a pedo.
> 
> Everyone knows that minors do NSFW shit just because of the taboo and curiosity of it all, but they should not be publically displaying that, nor should adults be actively encouraging it. Minors don't belong in adult spaces, and especially not one as degenerate as the furry fandom.


In the early to mid 2000s you had minors very openly flirting with and getting into sexual shit with adults in furry chatrooms and shit; even Pounced allowed people to list their age as being as young as 16 for the first several years.

Now the minors just lie.  I’ve heard of shit like underage porn artists (as in, the artist was underage) uploading fake IDs when staff got suspicious.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 2, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> That’s pretty much it.  Furry-centered shit is generally B-grade at best.  It’s like how B-movies are about stringing together action sequences rather than making something thoughtful and hentai games, when they have any mechanics at all, are limited to whatever excuses are needed for every character to be depicted involving himself with every other character’s every orifice at least once.  If you’re making a “game that happens to have furries” you might wind up with something playable if you don’t suck at making games.  If you’re making a “collection of pictures of furries with a game loosely attached to it” then you’re going to end up with Major/Minor.
> 
> Hell, even Night in the Woods was to my knowledge just stylized as fuck.  The game was about a dumpy college dropout and her friends being young and stupid and I’m not sure the fact that they were depicted as storybook animals ever came up once, though I could be wrong on that.


It's kind of weird that a fandom that (in theory) thrives on creatives contributing to it is shockingly bereft of much in the way of actual talent.  I can think of like a handful of creative types that aren't porn artists that make anything worth paying attention to.


----------



## Noebel (Apr 2, 2021)

Hothead said:


> It's kind of weird that a fandom that (in theory) thrives on creatives contributing to it is shockingly bereft of much in the way of actual talent.  I can think of like a handful of creative types that aren't porn artists that make anything worth paying attention to.


In general, plan goes like this:
1. Draw neon dog
2. ????????????????
3. Recognition

Most have enough creativity to cover only the first step. It somewhat works for porn and other short form. Everything else requires actual skills to accomplish successfully. Like storytelling, plot composition, etc. Miniscule amount of people can show a decent level in these areas without prior education because their brains happened to catch links and patterns in different stories through their life. Most people are not like that. It can be learned and practiced, but not many bother. Without this, 'furry' is just bare aestetics at best. That's why if somebody with some amount of skill attempt to make something more complex, than a sparkledog reference sheet, he would quickly find himself making not a furry work, but a work with furry elements.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Apr 2, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> Everyone knows that minors do NSFW shit just because of the taboo and curiosity of it all


What is the cure of such disorders?
...beatings.

Memes aside, there should be more than locking minors out of adult spaces or even cracking down on adult spaces. Minors hould be actively discouraged in getting into NSFW stuff and instilled a desire of doin good, though the really tricky part is avoiding exposure to the NSFW stuff in the first place. We do not wish to accidentally advertise NSFW, but we do not wish to traumatise them, either. There is no guarantee of success, bu th is not a problem that i solved by doing nothing.
Then again, th is just parenting in general.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 2, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Memes aside, there should be more than locking minors out of adult spaces or even cracking down on adult spaces. Minors hould be actively discouraged in getting into NSFW stuff and instilled a desire of doin good, though the really tricky part is avoiding exposure to the NSFW stuff in the first place. We do not wish to accidentally advertise NSFW, but we do not wish to traumatise them, either. There is no guarantee of success, bu th is not a problem that i solved by doing nothing.
> Then again, th is just parenting in general.


Well, that's going to be a _very_ tricky plan to implement. Teenagers don't just go after NSFW content because it's taboo, they do it because _they be horny, yo_. You can educate them as much as you want, but unless you raise them in an Amish community they _will_ find porn. Be it in image or text format.

So just about the best you can do about it is try to keep them out of adult spaces and keep adults who aren't their parents away from them.


----------



## camopattern (Apr 2, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> In the early to mid 2000s you had minors very openly flirting with and getting into sexual shit with adults in furry chatrooms and shit; even Pounced allowed people to list their age as being as young as 16 for the first several years.
> 
> Now the minors just lie.  I’ve heard of shit like underage porn artists (as in, the artist was underage) uploading fake IDs when staff got suspicious.



This is true. Back when Furcadia was in its prime a lot of minors came over from places like neopets and walked into the r18 areas like it was a free buffet. They've always lied about their age, its down to the adults to recognize them and make sure they don't engage,


This is unrelated but came up in the tag and gave me a good laugh. Fat white chick on suicide watch gives the most ridiculous excuses to appropriate another culture I've seen in a long time.  (spoiler: she says having a jap suit makes her a jap)

https://archive.md/J68bm


----------



## XeXerself (Apr 2, 2021)

Hothead said:


> It's kind of weird that a fandom that (in theory) thrives on creatives contributing to it is shockingly bereft of much in the way of actual talent.  I can think of like a handful of creative types that aren't porn artists that make anything worth paying attention to.


All the interesting and creative artists got a Patreon and just pump out YCHs and adoptables to get by now, I understand why they do it but it's still sad.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 2, 2021)

XeXerself said:


> All the interesting and creative artists got a Patreon and just pump out YCHs and adoptables to get by now, I understand why they do it but it's still sad.


It's easy fucking money, so why not.

At least some of them get to use that source of income to be able to play around with personal projects. Unfortunately, most of those "personal projects" are just coomer fodder.


----------



## Jangarango (Apr 3, 2021)

In my experience, the furry artists who kind of grow beyond it are the ones that have skills outside of it.

You’ve got people like Caraid, who work for Magic: the Gathering because they can draw humans and monsters and scenery.

There’s also that guy who works on Rivals of Aether, and he does the art (and I think some of the animation, but I could be wrong) for the characters, who happen to be anthro animals, because it works for the kind of game they have.

The furry artists who only draw furry characters within the realm of furry fandom content, if they don’t have skills for other aspects of art (like scenes or sheer rendering skill like with digital paintings, or drawing humans), and all they ever do is that, then they can’t expect to ever be taken seriously as artists outside of that (or anticipate earning money through their art in any way but commissions or patreon, if they’re lucky and popular enough).


----------



## Vault (Apr 3, 2021)

Jangarango said:


> In my experience, the furry artists who kind of grow beyond it are the ones that have skills outside of it.
> 
> You’ve got people like Caraid, who work for Magic: the Gathering because they can draw humans and monsters and scenery.
> 
> ...



Oh, definitely. The same for young artists who get into anime style and never mix it up from that.
There's a stigma that art schools don't like cartoon art. They do - I've been through it all. The teachers simply try to stop you from doing it over and over because you need variety to make a decent portfolio. Not to mention a lot of students completely skip on the foundations of real life anatomical studies like life drawing, and when they decide to go into serious art education, they find themselves needing to work backwards and catch up because of that missed time.


----------



## Shqueefa (Apr 4, 2021)

Saw this tweet that called itself a "casual reminder" and not clout chasing at all. A leftist furry posting about a furry artist being an evil supporter of Trump and TERFs over likes tweets.


			https://twitter.com/An_Otter_Nerd/status/1378460925422936065
		

https://archive.md/VN3SD
My favorite comment is them saying how people only care about "imaginary dick and muscle." What a shocker retard. People only follow a porn artist for their PORN. Majority of people do not give a fuck what they do and they certainly don't waste their time combing through likes for RT/likes. The rest is typical "yikes" responses that you would see from a 7 year old, one crying this is the "third time" someone has mentioned the artist liking tweets from Trump and other people who have different opinions, with some crying about how they've given him money but see no problem donating to BLM which has burnt down cities and ruined lives.

The irony though in the last tweet that talks about communication when these people try to shut down conversation while trying to destroy people's livelihood over old ass tweets.
https://twitter.com/An_Otter_Nerd/status/1378473822031073285
https://archive.md/INnV8


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Apr 4, 2021)

https://twitter.com/athesomekh/status/1373404697810202627
		



			https://archive.vn/rY2MW
		





The virgin's pædo random libido grossed out me.
However, I see the chad's social justice servitude then go to supporting the virgin out of principle.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Apr 4, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> https://twitter.com/athesomekh/status/1373404697810202627
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"the left can't meme" is a meme for a reason.

bottom text.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Apr 4, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> https://twitter.com/athesomekh/status/1373404697810202627
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“Sorry for your loss, want me to suck your dick?”

Now that’s just being a good friend right there.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 4, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> https://twitter.com/athesomekh/status/1373404697810202627
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"gfms"? What?


----------



## NoFeline (Apr 4, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> "gfms"? What?


GoFundMe campaign links usually for troon grifting pWEASE HELP ME MOVE OUT OF MY ABUWUSIVE PAWENTS HOWSE


----------



## carltondanks (Apr 5, 2021)

An archive link has been spreading around on discord servers about aerys. Enjoy



			https://archive.vn/y06xg
		


warning: contains some furry porn images.



Spoiler: warning: furry porn and autism


----------



## Big Bang (Apr 5, 2021)

carltondanks said:


> An archive link has been spreading around on discord servers about aerys. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That hamburger image reminded me of some of the MTF neovaginas I've seen soon after surgery.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Apr 5, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> View attachment 2047441








Spoiler: BAD TOUCH







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## carltondanks (Apr 5, 2021)

carltondanks said:


> An archive link has been spreading around on discord servers about aerys. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...





carltondanks said:


> An archive link has been spreading around on discord servers about aerys. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally got this fucker properly edited


----------



## NoFeline (Apr 5, 2021)

carltondanks said:


>


no lie detected


----------



## Spoonomancer (Apr 5, 2021)

carltondanks said:


> An archive link has been spreading around on discord servers about aerys. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>Balgias
Wasn't that dude on this forum a while back


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 5, 2021)

Cable said:


> >Balgias
> Wasn't that dude on this forum a while back


Yes.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 5, 2021)

That was an entertaining read.

With how hard right-wing (or just non-woke but otherwise apolitical) furries are being pushed out of public spaces, I expect to see a lot more of these "leaks" to come out in time.


----------



## carltondanks (Apr 5, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Yes.


guess it's the bat dude's turn


----------



## round robin (Apr 6, 2021)

carltondanks said:


> An archive link has been spreading around on discord servers about aerys. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's his account here


----------



## Spoonomancer (Apr 6, 2021)

round robin said:


> What's his account here


https://kiwifarms.net/members/balgias.57691/ the account of Balgias here on the farms, Aerys I know had some controversy some time last year because he was a right wing furry


----------



## the_secret (Apr 6, 2021)

Yeah this stuff happened in June last year, he got banned from FA over it.
He's since rebranded himself as @SplendidScales (for clarity, Aerys, not Balgias)

Fun fact: the guy that originally posted those chat logs died one month later, from 'internal bleeding from an unknown source'.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 6, 2021)

the_secret said:


> Yeah this stuff happened in June last year, he got banned from FA over it.
> He's since rebranded himself as @SplendidScales
> 
> Fun fact: the guy that originally posted those chat logs died one month later, from 'internal bleeding from an unknown source'.


Didn't Balgias come over here to gloat like an autist about "that's what happens when people go against him" or some shit like that?


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Apr 6, 2021)

carltondanks said:


> An archive link has been spreading around on discord servers about aerys. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like every other right wing furry in existence, Aerys is both a christ fag and fetish fag into vore:

Warning-Furfaggotry NSFW
https://e621.net/posts?tags=Aerys[/SPOILER]

Just like DiezelRaccoon, the furries with the most hardcore right wing opinions also have ridiculous fetishes.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 6, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Didn't Balgias come over here to gloat like an autist about "that's what happens when people go against him" or some shit like that?


Yes.


----------



## HI7IRRCD (Apr 6, 2021)

Happenings over in Finland: a 27-year-old furry murders two.
Victims are a 27-year-old male and a 25-year-old female.

Turku's double homicide: Suspect has impeccable background - connection to victim can be found in "furry" -fantasy culture (Iltalehti article in Finnish) | Archive

"Both the suspect and one of the victims of the homicide engaged in a fantasy subculture known as 'furry'."

Rough translation:


> *Turku's double homicide: Suspect has impeccable background - connection to victim can be found in "furry" -fantasy culture*
> *Based on their history, the suspect is from quite different from a typical homicide*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## round robin (Apr 6, 2021)

TroonsDid911 said:


> Like every other right wing furry in existence, Aerys is both a christ fag and fetish fag into vore:
> 
> Warning-Furfaggotry NSFW
> https://e621.net/posts?tags=Aerys[/SPOILER]
> ...


You say this as if the generic leftist furry isn't also a gigantic degenerate with insane fetishes. Political extremism seems to be closely tied with high levels of degeneracy.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Apr 6, 2021)

round robin said:


> You say this as if the generic leftist furry isn't also a gigantic degenerate with insane fetishes. Political extremism seems to be closely tied with high levels of degeneracy.


I agree, but right wing furries are more ironic. We expect degeneracy from leftists with shit like transgender children, but right wing furries thumping on about the bible and "conservative values" while also being equally degenerate is way more ironic and funny.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 6, 2021)

round robin said:


> You say this as if the generic leftist furry isn't also a gigantic degenerate with insane fetishes. Political extremism seems to be closely tied with high levels of degeneracy.


Yeah, this is a bipartisan issue. The more insane you are with your beliefs, no matter what, the more likely you are to be insane with your kinks.

What's really interesting to me is that the _kinks _also seem to be bipartisan. I've seen diaperfurs, goremonglers, scat-lovers, cub fetishists, etc etc, on both sides of the political divide.



HI7IRRCD said:


> Happenings over in Finland: a 27-year-old furry murders two.
> Victims are a 27-year-old male and a 25-year-old female.
> 
> Turku's double homicide: Suspect has impeccable background - connection to victim can be found in "furry" -fantasy culture (Iltalehti article in Finnish) | Archive
> ...


That's interesting. I wonder why the news felt it was relevant to mention the guy was a furry. It's such a passing mention, it stands out.


----------



## carltondanks (Apr 6, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> That's interesting. I wonder why the news felt it was relevant to mention the guy was a furry. It's such a passing mention, it stands out


Probably because "man murders 2" won't get nearly as much traffic as "weird guy into animals or something murders 2 other people that are into animals"


----------



## Thistle (Apr 6, 2021)

carltondanks said:


>



Welp, I guess he hasn't changed much as far as capitulating to wokeness haha. I remember when he got cancelled last year for some shit. (It's somewhere in the Altfurry/xanadu thread)


----------



## Longdrink (Apr 6, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> That's interesting. I wonder why the news felt it was relevant to mention the guy was a furry. It's such a passing mention, it stands out.


Murders are pretty rare in Finland and when they happen, naturally they are big news (unless they are old drunks/druggies) and people want to know who/how/why. This looks like some sort of furry love triangle, at the apartment was also primary victim's husband and mother-in-law. Female victim's boyfriend got stabbed pretty bad, I think he stopped the killer from killing the others. I think that mentioning "The parties have also been involved in computer gaming." stands out more, kinda like they didn't want to mention it but had to 

Here is killers furaffinity: https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/theralth/
Victim: https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/stealthtyper/
Victim's husband: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/zeptimus


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 6, 2021)

Longdrink said:


> Murders are pretty rare in Finland and when they happen, naturally they are big news (unless they are old drunks/druggies) and people want to know who/how/why. This looks like some sort of furry love triangle, at the apartment was also primary victim's husband and mother-in-law. Female victim's boyfriend got stabbed pretty bad, I think he stopped the killer from killing the others. I think that mentioning "The parties have also been involved in computer gaming." stands out more, kinda like they didn't want to mention it but had to
> 
> Here is killers furaffinity: https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/theralth/
> Victim: https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/stealthtyper/
> Victim's husband: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/zeptimus


*ARCHIVE EVERYTHING YOU STUPID NIGGER.*

seth.gvorai@gmail.com

https://twitter.com/theralth - https://archive.ph/os3k3



https://steamcommunity.com/id/Theralth - https://archive.ph/RemMu
https://www.youtube.com/user/SethGvorai/ - https://archive.ph/uI1pd https://archive.ph/zkSjY



Spoiler









Seriously, vorefags and feral lovers, it's amazing how much people just FORGET to make sure shit isn't deleted.


----------



## round robin (Apr 6, 2021)

Thistle said:


> Welp, I guess he hasn't changed much as far as capitulating to wokeness haha. I remember when he got cancelled last year for some shit. (It's somewhere in the Altfurry/xanadu thread)
> 
> View attachment 2064853


Fucking coward lmao. If you get called out for saying spicy/edgy shit just own it. Don't try to pretend like you're "trying to be a better person" because it will never work on wokescolds. Dudes like this are so pathetic.


----------



## carltondanks (Apr 6, 2021)

Longdrink said:


> Murders are pretty rare in Finland and when they happen, naturally they are big news (unless they are old drunks/druggies) and people want to know who/how/why. This looks like some sort of furry love triangle, at the apartment was also primary victim's husband and mother-in-law. Female victim's boyfriend got stabbed pretty bad, I think he stopped the killer from killing the others. I think that mentioning "The parties have also been involved in computer gaming." stands out more, kinda like they didn't want to mention it but had to
> 
> Here is killers furaffinity: https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/theralth/
> Victim: https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/stealthtyper/
> Victim's husband: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/zeptimus


there's something really odd about visiting a profile of someone who's fucking dead


----------



## Vault (Apr 6, 2021)

carltondanks said:


> there's something really odd about visiting a profile of someone who's fucking dead


It's a morbid thing, but I used to look around at a lot of the pages back in the day from DA-Cemetery and FA-Cemetery. Lists of users who had passed away, sometimes with the reasons and such. 

Those pages were fascinating and seeing people post their memories and goodbyes was sweet. But then they occasionally had people faking their deaths and managing to dupe the staff to add them to the list pretending to be family members or something, so you don't hear of pages like that much anymore. Hell, report someone as dead enough to FB and they'll straight up just turn someones profile into a memorial page and block them out their account for a while.


----------



## the_secret (Apr 6, 2021)

Their final tweets will forever be them defending cub art to CSA victims, awkward.


			https://archive.ph/Aw5vG
		

Was prompted to check after finding this, not a great legacy to leave.


----------



## Vault (Apr 6, 2021)

the_secret said:


> Their final tweets will forever be them defending cub art to CSA victims, awkward.
> 
> 
> https://archive.ph/Aw5vG
> ...


With a Pandapaco icon, no one is surprised.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Apr 6, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Seriously, vorefags and feral lovers, it's amazing how much people just FORGET to make sure shit isn't deleted.


"You know, I should probably delete all the hyper-cock vore diaper porn on my FA before I go on my killing spree... wouldn't want that pesky kiwi farms to put it in a thread"


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Apr 6, 2021)

Thistle said:


> Welp, I guess he hasn't changed much as far as capitulating to wokeness haha. I remember when he got cancelled last year for some shit. (It's somewhere in the Altfurry/xanadu thread)


These are the same logs he got cancelled over already recirculating. Though he did make a Twitter alt, and caught shit for still being a shitter.


----------



## First Name Last Name (Apr 6, 2021)

Local Twitter diaperfur artist BoredomWithFriends posted a picture of Isabelle in a shitty diaper and it ended up in the Trending tab. And to nobody's surprise, many people did not like seeing this in Trending where anybody can see it. No content warning, nor limiting the post to just his followers.


			https://twitter.com/BoredomWithF/status/1379231404853231617
		

https://archive.md/g8GwV




Nyxiette, who also posted diapered Isabelle while it was trending not too long ago.


----------



## Succubus (male) (Apr 7, 2021)

camopattern said:


> This is unrelated but came up in the tag and gave me a good laugh. Fat white chick on suicide watch gives the most ridiculous excuses to appropriate another culture I've seen in a long time.  (spoiler: she says having a jap suit makes her a jap)
> 
> https://archive.md/J68bm


There's a 0% chance a nip going on a crusade about cultural appropriation is going to go after some random furfag. Religion is so minor in Japan that no actual nip is going to give a shit about something like this. The "I feel so physically sick" and rest of the writing style pretty much confirms it's a larping californian.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Apr 7, 2021)

the_secret said:


> Their final tweets will forever be them defending cub art to CSA victims, awkward.
> 
> 
> https://archive.ph/Aw5vG
> ...


He listed his inkbunny account on FA and followed a lot of cub artists, so I'm guessing he wass really just trying to protect himself when he said "cub porn is better than CP uwu no hate the cub fuckers"

Edit: Changed it all to past tense


----------



## Thistle (Apr 7, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> , it's amazing how much people just FORGET to make sure shit isn't deleted.


As if their galleries aren't already archived on a regular basis by popufur's hidden tor service lol.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 7, 2021)

Thistle said:


> As if their galleries aren't already archived on a regular basis by popufur's hidden tor service lol.


That site's unreliable, and has a nasty habit of shutting down.


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Apr 7, 2021)

Miles-DF opens for comms. The response is predictable.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 7, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> View attachment 2067195View attachment 2067197
> 
> The response has been predictable.


A payment plan for furry smut.

That might be the funniest thing I've seen all day.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Apr 7, 2021)

Hothead said:


> A payment plan for furry smut.
> 
> That might be the funniest thing I've seen all day.



Does he get to repossess the art if the buyer misses too many payments?


----------



## Spoonomancer (Apr 7, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> View attachment 2067197
> View attachment 2067195
> Miles-DF opens for comms. The response is predictable.


excited for the entire discourse to start up yet again even though furries regularly go on and on about how he draws a high school character nude and the whole "AMERICA FIRST" incident


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 7, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> View attachment 2067197
> View attachment 2067195
> Miles-DF opens for comms. The response is predictable.


What was that old meme, again?

Ah, right.






Much like the sun rising and death one day taking us all, this is one of these inevitabilities about life on Earth: Miles-DF opens commissions or uploads an auction, furfags begin REEEEEEEEEEEEEing.

It's a tale as old as time itself.


----------



## Sharklaser (Apr 7, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> *ARCHIVE EVERYTHING YOU STUPID NIGGER.*
> 
> seth.gvorai@gmail.com
> 
> ...


Given the victim's possession of an Inkbunny account, he was also most certainly a pedo.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Apr 7, 2021)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> Does he get to repossess the art if the buyer misses too many payments?


----------



## camopattern (Apr 7, 2021)

the_secret said:


> Their final tweets will forever be them defending cub art to CSA victims, awkward.
> 
> 
> https://archive.ph/Aw5vG
> ...



For a brief short moment I felt bad for someone being murdered, but knowing they fap to cub porn suddenly I don't give two shits.


----------



## carltondanks (Apr 7, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> View attachment 2067197
> View attachment 2067195
> Miles-DF opens for comms. The response is predictable.


Damn. I'm questioning my career path


----------



## Sharklaser (Apr 7, 2021)

camopattern said:


> For a brief short moment I felt bad for someone being murdered, but knowing they fap to cub porn suddenly I don't give two shits.


Apparently the female victim was an "outsider", possibly killed at random or a bystander, so there might be one person to feel bad about. The pedo though? Meh. Maybe they can give the feralfag murderer credit for time served via community service.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Apr 7, 2021)

carltondanks said:


> Damn. I'm questioning my career path


For every MilesDF there are tens of thousands of career artists, whether in the furry fandom or elsewhere, whose income amounts to minimum wage or less because they were not lucky enough for ownership of their art to become a status symbol.  The term “starving artist” exists for a damn reason.  An artist’s income depends on the market value of his work, and that can vary as much as the market value of a lottery ticket and for essentially the same reasons (none).


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 7, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> For every MilesDF there are tens of thousands of career artists, whether in the furry fandom or elsewhere, whose income amounts to minimum wage or less because they were not lucky enough for ownership of their art to become a status symbol.  The term “starving artist” exists for a damn reason.


And for every one of those there's a Russian charging $5 for a DaVinci-tier painting dragging the average prices down.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Apr 7, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> View attachment 2067197
> View attachment 2067195
> Miles-DF opens for comms. The response is predictable.


One rumor I hear is that he sets such exorbitant prices because he actually hates doing commissions and just wants to draw what he wants. But if anyone actually pays that kind of money then more power to him. After all fools and their money etc etc and the furry fandom is nothing if not full of fools.


----------



## Vault (Apr 7, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> And for every one of those there's a Russian charging $5 for a DaVinci-tier painting dragging the average prices down.


I swear most of the Russian artists I've seen littering the FA frontpage are tracers who just continuously shortcut and pump out art in record times. They've discovered the niche for people gobbling up random ychs and made a business out of it, but it always weirds me out when I see just how many there is.

I wish FA had a separate stream for normal art and for adverts like ych reminders. It completely swamps the frontpage these days.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 7, 2021)

Vault said:


> I swear most of the Russian artists I've seen littering the FA frontpage are tracers who just continuously shortcut and pump out art in record times. They've discovered the niche for people gobbling up random ychs and made a business out of it, but it always weirds me out when I see just how many there is.
> 
> I wish FA had a separate stream for normal art and for adverts like ych reminders. It completely swamps the frontpage these days.


It's not tracing. From what I understand from talking to one of these artists, it's just the method they teach Russians. For the longest time they didn't give a shit about self-expression in art, so everybody was channeled towards that idealized realism style you see in propaganda posters and murals, and the old teachers still teach that method. If you look closely, these cheap high-quality Russian artists often have very similar styles because they're essentially following the same techniques for mass-producing art that they used back during the Soviet days. It's very efficient. I have a friend who's desperately searching for manuals on that technique, actually.

ETA: Russian artists also start VERY young so they get plenty of practice.

The Chinese do that as well with their art schools, but we don't see more of those due to the language and cultural barrier being worse.


----------



## Avadetchi (Apr 7, 2021)

> Here is killers furaffinity: https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/theralth/


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH HOLY SHIT

Usually, I would never come out of lurking, even to laugh at the tard who got spanked for nudes in the OC reference board, but I knew this nigga well once upon a time, literally asked shit like 'do you know the best way to masturbate silently under the sheets so I don't bother my sister in the same room' and mentioning shit like how his sister was into fucking dogs and that it was pretty hot.  Had a shit load of mental problems, and the dude was probably on a downward spiral after his mother died, probably the only person in the world that tolerated this freaks existence.

Doesn't surprise me he had relationship problems since he was found to be constantly cheating on his ex while in a closed relationship and was always emotionally unstable, but holy fuck, I didn't think this dude would end up euthanizing his own kind old yeller style, what a surreal fucking happening


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Apr 7, 2021)

Vault said:


> I swear most of the Russian artists I've seen littering the FA frontpage are tracers who just continuously shortcut and pump out art in record times. They've discovered the niche for people gobbling up random ychs and made a business out of it, but it always weirds me out when I see just how many there is.
> 
> I wish FA had a separate stream for normal art and for adverts like ych reminders. It completely swamps the frontpage these days.


YCH adverts are what happens when you show a customer your initial sketch and they abort, so you dress it up with generic characters and try to resell it and find out that every fucking fursona nowadays looks like Joseph’s harlequin coat from the book of Genesis and every fucking customer will throw a hissy fit if you get one single swatch wrong.  Because, y’know, it needs to look like muh fursuit and muh fursuit needs to look different from the others.

So yeah, relegating that shit to a separate category would work.  But lol at getting FA to ever change/improve literally anything.


----------



## camopattern (Apr 7, 2021)

Sharklaser said:


> Apparently the female victim was an "outsider", possibly killed at random or a bystander, so there might be one person to feel bad about. The pedo though? Meh. Maybe they can give the feralfag murderer credit for time served via community service.



There goes my reading comprehension I clearly didn't read properly. This is far from the first time a furry murdered someone though it's surprising there wasn't more red flags on the guy before it happened. Unless we missed stuff. No motive hints on the social medias?



Succubus (male) said:


> There's a 0% chance a nip going on a crusade about cultural appropriation is going to go after some random furfag. Religion is so minor in Japan that no actual nip is going to give a shit about something like this. The "I feel so physically sick" and rest of the writing style pretty much confirms it's a larping californian.



Thought about that but considering it was a few hours after a jap only group was raging over the user on mastodon locks it's either someone who can read that chinese character shit or an actual jap. Doesn't excuse her bullshit reasoning that her suit makes her asian though (why would you want to be?)


----------



## round robin (Apr 7, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> View attachment 2067197
> View attachment 2067195
> Miles-DF opens for comms. The response is predictable.


Lmao. Commie furries be like "people that drive Lamborghinis are rich capitalist pigs and should be shot" then turn right around and defend shit like this saying "he can charge whatever he wants because art is hard and anyone that can afford it should be proud."


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Apr 7, 2021)

So looks like Stealthtyper involved himself with Furry Raiders? If his steam groups are to be believed. I wonder if that's related to why he was killed. Either because of a dislike of their involvement or because the murderer was involved too. They were, apparently, friends, or at least played games together at some point, seemingly, since they're friends on steam.

Though this pair dont seem unwilling to ironically support movements they dont actually care about.  xZeptimus has #SuperPride on their Twitter, despite obviously having a gay relationship, so who the fuck knows.


----------



## the_secret (Apr 7, 2021)

I'd guess that they met mutually through the other guy that survived, if you look at the killer's FA there's a pic on there from the guy he tried to kill, dated 2015. They've known each other for years at least.


			https://archive.ph/D1rvB
		

Their profile pic was done by Zep too. Weird way to thank a 'dear friend'.


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Apr 7, 2021)

Is Zep not the other of the two victims, then? I might be a bit unclear on the details.


----------



## the_secret (Apr 7, 2021)

No, the other victim seems to be a neighbor who tried to intervene, unfortunately.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 7, 2021)

Considering the situation and the idea that this may propogate into something more interesting, I'd love to see if we can get a thread separation to dig further into the furfag on furfag killing.

Possibly a DM to start, digging would be interesting, and fallout from this would be even moreso if any of them were in circles with other names.


----------



## Tingle (Apr 7, 2021)

HI7IRRCD said:


> Happenings over in Finland: a 27-year-old furry murders two.
> Victims are a 27-year-old male and a 25-year-old female.
> 
> Turku's double homicide: Suspect has impeccable background - connection to victim can be found in "furry" -fantasy culture (Iltalehti article in Finnish) | Archive
> ...


So what's the betting on how long it takes them to make a Law & Order episode about this?


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Apr 7, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> Though this pair dont seem unwilling to ironically support movements they dont actually care about.  xZeptimus has #SuperPride on their Twitter, despite obviously having a gay relationship, so who the fuck knows.


From my knowledge, alongside superstraight exists supergay/lesbian and superbi.


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Apr 7, 2021)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> From my knowledge, alongside superstraight exists supergay/lesbian and superbi.


I've only ever seen the SuperStraight crowd use the #SuperPride tag but, interesting.


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Apr 7, 2021)

Tingle said:


> So what's the betting on how long it takes them to make a Law & Order episode about this?


Can't wait to watch Xydexx's head literally explode.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Apr 7, 2021)

the_secret said:


> Their final tweets will forever be them defending cub art to CSA victims, awkward.
> 
> 
> https://archive.ph/Aw5vG
> ...


Kehhei! ...and he called himself a superstraight Lutheran Christian?


----------



## Juan's Sombrero (Apr 8, 2021)

...


----------



## 4 gold chains (Apr 8, 2021)

Forgot to post this a while back, some degenerate decided to try and threaten people who didn't support a zoophile by ejecting a shell while in a $3.5k animal suit, and they were subsequently booted off of Twitter in true furry fandom fashion



			https://twitter.com/vibecollie
		



			https://instagram.com/vibe_collie
		


The video: 
	

			https://files.catbox.moe/u1gjli.mp4
		


Archived versions of the tweet itself from their page:
https://archive.md/Ol8LH








						Vibe Collie on Twitter
					

“For people that wanna bitch about @DontHugCacti  on my posts need to keep scrolling   #fursuit #furry #donthugcacti https://t.co/hXXJJK7Zip”




					web.archive.org
				




Bonus gift, my interaction with this bonehead's significant other:


----------



## Madre Muerte (Apr 8, 2021)

Renard said:


> Forgot to post this a while back, some degenerate decided to try and threaten people who didn't support a zoophile by ejecting a shell while in a $3.5k animal suit, and they were subsequently booted off of Twitter in true furry fandom fashion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ARCHIVE IT


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 8, 2021)

Renard said:


> Forgot to post this a while back, some degenerate decided to try and threaten people who didn't support a zoophile by ejecting a shell while in a $3.5k animal suit, and they were subsequently booted off of Twitter in true furry fandom fashion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad you only posted this now. If I had watched that video one or two hours ago, I'm pretty sure my laughter would have woken up the neighbors.

Seriously, how lacking in fucking self-awareness must you be to think a cutesy cartoon mascot with a perma-smile racking a shotgun is badass and/or scary?

Also, DontHugCacti/LuckyCoyote wans't accused of being a zoo, was she? I thought it was just run-of-the-mill sexual misconduct and/or grooming.


----------



## 4 gold chains (Apr 8, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I'm glad you only posted this now. If I had watched that video one or two hours ago, I'm pretty sure my laughter would have woken up the neighbors.
> 
> Seriously, how lacking in fucking self-awareness must you be to think a cutesy cartoon mascot with a perma-smile racking a shotgun is badass and/or scary?
> 
> Also, DontHugCacti/LuckyCoyote wans't accused of being a zoo, was she? I thought it was just run-of-the-mill sexual misconduct and/or grooming.











						Regarding Lucky Coyote/BlondeFoxy
					

Regarding Lucky Coyote AKA BlondeFoxy  A forewarning that this document contains brief, text-only descriptions of sexual assault, grooming/manipulation with a significant age difference as well as inappropriate contact with minors, sexual contact with animals, animal abuse/neglect, and instances...




					docs.google.com
				



refer to page 80 of the doc for info on her being a ?zoophile?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 8, 2021)

Renard said:


> Regarding Lucky Coyote/BlondeFoxy
> 
> 
> Regarding Lucky Coyote AKA BlondeFoxy  A forewarning that this document contains brief, text-only descriptions of sexual assault, grooming/manipulation with a significant age difference as well as inappropriate contact with minors, sexual contact with animals, animal abuse/neglect, and instances...
> ...


I stand corrected, then. That wasn't the main body of the accusations against her, so it got lost in the noise for me.

Which reminds me, did she threaten to sue Qutens after that C&D? We didn't get any follow-up on that game of legal chicken.


----------



## Vault (Apr 8, 2021)

Renard said:


> Forgot to post this a while back, some degenerate decided to try and threaten people who didn't support a zoophile by ejecting a shell while in a $3.5k animal suit, and they were subsequently booted off of Twitter in true furry fandom fashion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy fucking shit what a dumbass. I love it.

I'll never understand the blind support to people with genuinely worrying accusations and compelling proof for said allegations. Are you upset you spent so much on a suit only to know people who see it will probably think you're a weirdo now?


----------



## Spoonomancer (Apr 8, 2021)

Vault said:


> holy fucking shit what a dumbass. I love it.
> 
> I'll never understand the blind support to people with genuinely worrying accusations and compelling proof for said allegations. Are you upset you spent so much on a suit only to know people who see it will probably think you're a weirdo now?


Sunk Cost Fallacy and "uwu no dwama allowed!"


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Apr 8, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Seriously, how lacking in fucking self-awareness must you be to think a cutesy cartoon mascot with a perma-smile racking a shotgun is badass and/or scary?


If it was some high schooler in a leather jacket pumping a shot gun the feds would bust that shit down in a second. Furry autism is so laughable that even if they could be a mentally unstable psycho about to go on a rampage, no one will take them seriously because they look so fucking retarded.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Apr 8, 2021)

TroonsDid911 said:


> If it was some high schooler in a leather jacket pumping a shot gun the feds would bust that shit down in a second. Furry autism is so laughable that even if they could be a mentally unstable psycho about to go on a rampage, no one will take them seriously because they look so fucking retarded.


It’s all fun and games until a fursuiter in the dealer’s den reaches down the back of his neck, pulls out an AR, and screams “NAZI FURS FUCK OFF” before spraying lead everywhere in Minecraft because he got cheated on.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Apr 8, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Seriously, how lacking in fucking self-awareness must you be to think a cutesy cartoon mascot with a perma-smile racking a shotgun is badass and/or scary?


I mean, it's potentially scary, but not necessarily for the reasons they think.


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Apr 8, 2021)

A NSFW artist, Prate-Dragon, got caught for being underaged, having been lying about it for at least 2 years, and currently 16.
They are responding by closing their FA account and remaking a SFW one, and overall seeming to just try to sweep it under the rug.

They were in a few high-profile discord servers, including Blitzdrachin's

















						Account disabled. -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				





			https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/9839060/
		










						Userpage of Pratelen -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Prate-Dragons alt. I’m trying to start over. . DM or Note me for Commissions (on hold). . SFW only




					www.furaffinity.net
				




Unable to archive, provided screenshots.


Spoiler: Screenshots


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Apr 8, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> It’s all fun and games until a fursuiter in the dealer’s den reaches down the back of his neck, pulls out an AR, and screams “NAZI FURS FUCK OFF” before spraying lead everywhere in Minecraft because he got cheated on.


Funnily enough, realistically the fursuiter would also be a nazifur.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Apr 8, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> A NSFW artist, Prate-Dragon, got caught for being underaged, having been lying about it for at least 2 years, and currently 16.
> They are responding by closing their FA account and remaking a SFW one, and overall seeming to just try to sweep it under the rug.
> 
> They were in a few high-profile discord servers, including Blitzdrachin's
> ...


Out: Delinquent teenagers using fake IDs and shit to buy pornography for themselves
In: Delinquent teenagers using fake IDs and shit to sell pornography of themselves

We seriously need a "RESET THE CLOCK" meme for every fucking time this happens.


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Apr 8, 2021)

PC-Doodle made a video, without naming names, about the situation.



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLcIvCn0yqk


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Apr 8, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> I've only ever seen the SuperStraight crowd use the #SuperPride tag but, interesting.


The Superpride thing include not only the straight people, but also lgb.

The Super movement/meme was essentially straight and lgb people telling trannies to fuck off from trying to make them date and/or fuck them.


----------



## Haint (Apr 8, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> It’s all fun and games until a fursuiter in the dealer’s den reaches down the back of his neck, pulls out an AR, and screams “NAZI FURS FUCK OFF” before spraying lead everywhere in Minecraft because he got cheated on.


Only a matter of time.


----------



## RussianMozart (Apr 9, 2021)

A furry pedo has been murdered in Finland? My reaction:


----------



## Haint (Apr 9, 2021)

hansfredsauce said:


> The one convention that I would really like to attend is Finland’s umicon. It is one of the most visited and trusted sites and conventions for anime, manga, and other Japanese crafty arts. Umicon events explore the Japanese art culture — from games, comics, and animation. Most of their event programs always include panels, lectures, workshops, and concerts. Well, of course, who would forget their sought-after meet and greet sessions? That’s right! You can get the chance to see your favourite idols in person. Ask for their autographs and take a picture with them. I know this because I have my pics ha ha ha!



Why yes! Finland is the first place I would to go too get Japanese shit.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Apr 9, 2021)

hansfredsauce said:


> The one convention that I would really like to attend is Finland’s umicon. It is one of the most visited and trusted sites and conventions for anime, manga, and other Japanese crafty arts. Umicon events explore the Japanese art culture — from games, comics, and animation. Most of their event programs always include panels, lectures, workshops, and concerts. Well, of course, who would forget their sought-after meet and greet sessions? That’s right! You can get the chance to see your favourite idols in person. Ask for their autographs and take a picture with them. I know this because I have my pics ha ha ha!



Are you using the Farms to drive up Google search results for your weeb con or something?


----------



## HI7IRRCD (Apr 9, 2021)

Regarding the double homicide by a furry in Finland:
Media are finding out things regarding the backgrounds of people involved and circumstances.

Mainly using machine translation for these articles, translating this mongol language by hand is pure suffering.

From Ilta-Sanomat article dated April 7th, 2021, 9:16PM


> -- The 48-year-old woman and 23-year-old man hiding in the apartment during the bloodshed were the wife and son of a high-ranking officer in the Estonian army who have lived in Finland for a long time.





> According to Öhtulehti, the woman has lived in Finland for some time and worked as an accountant. She had a birthday on the day of the event. The couple’s 23-year-old son, according to the magazine, was the life partner of another victim of the murder, a 27-year-old man who owned the apartment.





> The deceased woman and the man injured by the blade weapon were previously unknown to the perpetrator, according to information released to the public by the police. According to police, they were bystanders who happened to be at the scene.




Ilta-Sanomat at April 7th, 2021, 9:16PM: Estonian newspaper: Wife and son of a high-ranking Estoninan ex-officer hid in the Perno murder apartment (Article in Finnish) | Archive
Machine translation, with minor edits to not be complete retarded drivel:


> *Estonian newspaper: Wife and son of a high-ranking Estonian ex-officer hid in the Perno murder apartment
> The people who hid in the homicide apartment of the Easter weekend homicide were Estonians.
> 
> Police conducted investigations at the Perno scene on Sunday.*
> ...



Iltalehti at April 9th, 2021, 6PM: 27-year-old “Furry” could have killed in Turku while intoxicated - police are also investigating the fantasy hobby (Article in Finnish) | Archive
Machine translation, with minor edits once again:


> *27-year-old “Furry” could have killed in Turku while intoxicated - police are also investigating the fantasy hobby*
> *Written evidence of planning has been found, says the director of investigation.*
> 
> 
> ...


Edit: a typo


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Apr 10, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> PC-Doodle made a video, without naming names, about the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLcIvCn0yqk





			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkyq2Ls_86M
		


Another video.
Prate allegedly approached other minors, claimed to be an adult, and drew porn for them.
Other than that most of the video is just "don't trust strangers on the internet, kids".


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Apr 10, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkyq2Ls_86M
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now the kids are grooming each other?


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Apr 10, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Now the kids are grooming each other?


One of the more terrifying theories Ive heard of CSA is that children who are sexually abused have a higher chance of becoming predators themselves. So if a kid gets groomed or exposed to sexual things, they will in turn groom others or expose children to sexual images.

This makes groomers a self replicating contagious species, kinda like troons.


----------



## Big Bang (Apr 10, 2021)

TroonsDid911 said:


> One of the more terrifying theories Ive heard of CSA is that children who are sexually abused have a higher chance of becoming predators themselves. So if a kid gets groomed or exposed to sexual things, they will in turn groom others or expose children to sexual images.
> 
> This makes groomers a self replicating contagious species, kinda like troons.


This is an actuality.  When I was groomed/sexually assaulted as a child, I was exposing other children to that shit as well (children who were my age). Trying to show them what happened to me. Of course, I stopped once my parents told me why two kids, especially of the opposite sex, shouldn't be naked and alone together. If my actions could happen as a result of grooming, it could happen to any other CSA victim. You don't need to be an adult to groom other children (albeit unintentionally), though you don't know it's wrong until an authority figure/someone you trust tells you why it's wrong.


----------



## Pastel (Apr 10, 2021)

Again, teenagers (minors) have a libido too. And frequently want to use it on other teenagers. Should they be doing it on a public online platform? Shit no. Should they be lying about being adults for it? Shit, no! But these aren't 5 year olds with traumatic pasts and internet access. These are teenagers doing the age-old dance and getting into the age-old trouble for it.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Apr 10, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Now the kids are grooming each other?


It's 2021, everyone's grooming everyone. I'm grooming you right as you read this.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Apr 10, 2021)

When it was real life where teenagers were just being sex-crazed dumbasses buying pornography and trying to get laid by other teenagers, it was less of an issue.  People still had connections to their families and their families were still able to somewhat keep an eye on their kids and warn their kids about hanging out with weirdos and old men.

At this point you're dealing with a fandom that probably has as many children pretending to be adults so they can get sexual favors from adults as it has adults, whose members abide by a Calvinball form of social norms and morality where the only permanent rule is that dogs can consent, whose members engage constantly in risky sexual behavior with each other and with animals, whose members make a rite of passage out of skipping out on their parents and abandoning everything their parents taught them about how not to be a self-destructive degenerate, whose members have no sense of identity and have no idea how to stand out other than to one-up each other via their gender identity/fursona/color patterns/etc., and whose every community and event is an attention tug-of-war between emotionally stunted people who want to feel loved but have no idea what love is.  The effect that the internet has had on adolescent development is more of a Deep Thoughts thing but the furry fandom's a very nice case study in how destructive it can be to have everybody connected to everybody else starting at a young age regardless of each others' behavioral malignance.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Apr 10, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> where the only permanent rule is that dogs can consent


Wit how many furs wan to boot zoos out of the fandom, even that rule is not permanent.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 10, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Wit how many furs wan to boot zoos out of the fandom, even that rule is not permanent.


With how many furs that are zoos RUN the fandom you mean.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Apr 10, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> With how many furs that are zoos RUN the fandom you mean.


No; I frequently see furry Tweets on Twitter that are callouts _against _zoos. In fact, I learned of the 'pear' and 'Greek letter' 'dogwhistles' from furry tweets.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 10, 2021)

Pastel said:


> Again, teenagers (minors) have a libido too. And frequently want to use it on other teenagers. Should they be doing it on a public online platform? Shit no. Should they be lying about being adults for it? Shit, no! But these aren't 5 year olds with traumatic pasts and internet access. These are teenagers doing the age-old dance and getting into the age-old trouble for it.


This is important. Adults messing with teenagers should know better and deserve to be punished to the fullest extent of the law. Teenagers being horny between themselves? It's just how teenagers do shit. In this oversexualized (and paradoxically taboo-ridden) society we live in, teens being horny and lying in order to get what they want is nothing out of the ordinary.

Still cringe and alarming, though.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Apr 10, 2021)

Another thing people forget about is how easy it is for kids to access or be exposed to pornography. I shudder to think how many teenagers were turned into furries because they came across Lion King porn or something. All the laughable "click to confirm your 18" disclaimers will never in a million years stop teens from accessing adult content. Twitter and Discord are the worst offenders for this.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 10, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> No; I frequently see furry Tweets on Twitter that are callouts _against _zoos. In fact, I learned of the 'pear' and 'Greek letter' 'dogwhistles' from furry tweets.


You're very new to this if you think it's anything more than "Look at us, WE'RE the good guys!" Especially since a lot of big names are also zoos.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Apr 10, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> This is important. Adults messing with teenagers should know better and deserve to be punished to the fullest extent of the law. Teenagers being horny between themselves? It's just how teenagers do shit. In this oversexualized (and paradoxically taboo-ridden) society we live in, teens being horny and lying in order to get what they want is nothing out of the ordinary.
> 
> Still cringe and alarming, though.


It’s also something that needs to be kept under at least some level of control because sexual behavior between teenagers is not risk free.  STDs are a thing, teen pregnancy is a thing, trooning out and destroying your body is increasingly a thing, obsessive pursuit of ever riskier and more bizarre behaviors as it starts to feel boring is a thing.  As is just running into other teenagers who are from rotten households and exposure to them means exposure to all their parents’ shit.  Teens should not be castrated but their parents need to know what the fuck they’re doing and being exposed to.




Uncle Warren said:


> You're very new to this if you think it's anything more than "Look at us, WE'RE the good guys!" Especially since a lot of big names are also zoos.


It has a very strong undertone of “Shame on you for getting caught and making all of us look bad.”


----------



## Snusmumriken (Apr 10, 2021)

I always wonder what’s going on in a hormonal teen’s life that makes them seek out sexual relations on the internet rather than with their peers, and how they were allowed to get to that point. I mean almost every kid jacks it to porn on the internet but going as far as to roleplay double-dicked dinosaurs with creepy troons thrice their age...there are so many places where that could have been prevented. Ask them (and actually _listen_) about school so you know they’re not getting bullied out of attempting IRL friendships. Check their internet history. Or if you’re like me and you don’t want to know what cringe shit your kid is into, install one of those systems that’ll tip you off when they’re accessing suspicious sites, and watch that they’re not super secretive about who they’re messaging. If you’ve got an autistic kid then their access should be even more limited. It’s such basic shit to me and yet the furry fandom in particular is riddled with kids nobody except the wrong people is paying attention to getting into shit that is way beyond them. _This _shit is part of how they get used to being groomed, subconsciously learn the tactics, and go on to continue the grooming pattern as adults.

Anime was a mistake. Furries were a mistake. The internet was a mistake.


----------



## Noebel (Apr 10, 2021)

Snufkin the Snuf said:


> Anime was a mistake. Furries were a mistake. The internet was a mistake.


Not so much a  mistake, but an issue of quick technological and social progress. We did not had the time to adapt to instant communications and mediaspread as we had for new things in the past. Being online and sending media with extreme ease were fundamental improvement over previous means of communication.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Apr 10, 2021)

Noebel said:


> Not so much a  mistake, but an issue of quick technological and social progress. We did not had the time to adapt to instant communications and mediaspread as we had for new things in the past. Being online and sending media with extreme ease were fundamental improvement over previous means of communication.


_“The development of the internet has changed everything except our way of thinking. . . . The solution to this problem lies in the heart of mankind. If only I had known, I should have become a VHS tape coomer.” – _Some early Internet technology pioneer, most likely.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 10, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> It’s also something that needs to be kept under at least some level of control because sexual behavior between teenagers is not risk free.  STDs are a thing, teen pregnancy is a thing, trooning out and destroying your body is increasingly a thing, obsessive pursuit of ever riskier and more bizarre behaviors as it starts to feel boring is a thing.  As is just running into other teenagers who are from rotten households and exposure to them means exposure to all their parents’ shit.  Teens should not be castrated but their parents need to know what the fuck they’re doing and being exposed to.


Unfortunately, it's getting harder and harder for parents to have any amount of influence (much less control) over their kids' internet presence. Give it a few months and some 12-year old girl having her phone confiscated for a week for bad grades will result in CPS being called and the parents losing custody.

Actually, I seem to remember a story similar to that happening not too long ago. Maybe we're there already.



Leonard Helplessness said:


> It has a very strong undertone of “Shame on you for getting caught and making all of us look bad.”


Bingo. Closeted zoos are the first to pile on whenever one of them gets exposed, because they have to cover their asses as hard as they can.


----------



## Tingle (Apr 10, 2021)

Snufkin the Snuf said:


> I always wonder what’s going on in a hormonal teen’s life that makes them seek out sexual relations on the internet rather than with their peers, and how they were allowed to get to that point. I mean almost every kid jacks it to porn on the internet but going as far as to roleplay double-dicked dinosaurs with creepy troons thrice their age...there are so many places where that could have been prevented.


Anxiety, fear, self image and self esteem issues, but more importantly a lack of any sensible guidance by society or their parents.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Apr 10, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> It’s also something that needs to be kept under at least some level of control because sexual behavior between teenagers is not risk free.  STDs are a thing, teen pregnancy is a thing, trooning out and destroying your body is increasingly a thing, obsessive pursuit of ever riskier and more bizarre behaviors as it starts to feel boring is a thing.  As is just running into other teenagers who are from rotten households and exposure to them means exposure to all their parents’ shit.  Teens should not be castrated but their parents need to know what the fuck they’re doing and being exposed to.


There is also how teenagers are just developing. Their bodies are still maturing, plus the human brain does not finish maturing until around 25 years.


----------



## Noebel (Apr 10, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> _“The development of the internet has changed everything except our way of thinking. . . . The solution to this problem lies in the heart of mankind. If only I had known, I should have become a VHS tape coomer.” – _Some early Internet technology pioneer, most likely.


Well, yes. Humans rarely undergo a fundamental change. It's more that we act differently because there are different factors. Like two people abiding by different social contract are quite different in their actions, but both are humans. 
My point is, Internet goes down only with global infrastructure, so we have to adapt to it like we adapted to the existence of bears. Fucking thing wouldn't solicite you for nudes but outright kill you. Our ancestors managed to fight back and showed damn animals who's the boss. Not the best analogy, but I hope you get the idea.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Apr 10, 2021)

Noebel said:


> Well, yes. Humans rarely undergo a fundamental change. It's more that we act differently because there are different factors. Like two people abiding by different social contract are quite different in their actions, but both are humans.
> My point is, Internet goes down only with global infrastructure, so we have to adapt to it like we adapted to the existence of bears. Fucking thing wouldn't solicite you for nudes but outright kill you. Our ancestors managed to fight back and showed damn animals who's the boss. Not the best analogy, but I hope you get the idea.


Yeah, I was doing a dumb paraphrase of Einstein’s watchmaker quote where he realized that all he’d done in the end was invent a new way for people to kill each other.

It’s deep thoughts shit but I think we have to come to grips with the fact that humans are critically flawed in a ton of areas.  Even if you’re an atheist, there’s shit like human hands having evolved into a shape that’s perfectly optimized for punching each other rather than for tool manipulation, and human history being principally defined by humans murdering each other en masse, and an estimated 0.5% of the entire human population being descended at some point from Genghis Khan’s rape-babies.  Humans are amazing creatures but we have a fuckton of tendencies toward both destructive and self-destructive behavior, due to how we evolved and how natural selection works. To get even more spergy I believe that natural selection did play a role in the rise of certain societal norms common to successful societies (rigorously educating their kids, family units, throwing pedophiles in the fucking sea, etc) but it can get difficult to distinguish what contributed to those societies’ success versus what norms were just along for the ride.

I bring this up because I contrast it to the furry fandom, which just makes up its morality as it goes and where everybody’s constantly at each other’s throats as a result.


----------



## Noebel (Apr 10, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> words





Spoiler: about hands



I have to say, that I consider your logic flawed in this instance. Tool manipulation(and grabbing the branches) was always the primary function. Using hands primary for dealing damage would strongly benefir from having claws, chitin spikes, etc. We don't have those, obviously, therefore we had to supplement our shortcomings with tools. And 9 times out of 10 tool is more effective. But tool can be lost, while hands are attached to you all the time, so it's natural we learned how to deal damage with what we have. Plus, punching in itself isn't that efficient. How many animals you know that punch as a main way to deal damage? I can't remember any predators who do that. If punching was energy-efficient enough, we'd have to compete with fucking machamps in the evolutionary rase.





Spoiler: words



I wouldn't call it natural selection. Evolution is way to slow to accomodate for creating social structures. It took away our natural weapons to incentivise us for cooperation and tool usage, but we had to figure the rest on our own. More correct term, in my oppinion, would be social evolution. We saw, that incestous relationship produces less functional babies, so we decided to not do this. Same goes for almost everything else. If we saw something being beneficial, we adopted it. If we saw something detrimential, we declared it taboo or some shit. That's how it all started. Fast-forward to today, we don't need taboos, since we can understand and explain why bad shit is bad. We became smarter. And there lies the problem. Now we are not satisfied with just having food and shelter. We need a self-actualisation(I hope it means what I think it means), something to do, espechially after hunger stopped being an evereday concern. And there are shittonn of us, walking around and coming up with stupid shit to do in free time, since we can't just do nothing. Back then we had a set of Goals to funnel our enthusiasm in a somewhat constructive direction. Last big goal I remember was going to space. So we got there, and nothing spectacular happened. More precisely, in the parts of space we can reach, we found a whole lot of uninhabitable cold void. Our technology isn't developped enough to actually do something on a big scale in space. 
Toffler, I think, wrote, that when people loose their goal, they resort to all kinds of shit, like regulr or alternative religions, pseudoscience, drugs, promiscuity, etc. Furries can be this thing to provide some sense into somebodys life, plus a community, which is important, because we're evolved to be social to hunt mammoth and still didn't de-evolved.


Problem with furries is that it's a decentralised community, connected by internet. It's hard for them to have or inforce a social contract, because in fact furries are a set of sometimes interconnected communities, united only by a broad aestetical(don't think that's the right word, it isn't descriptive enough) preference. There are no CEO of furries, nobody to unite them under one moral code. And being mad and vindictive on twitter is just the latest craze they participate in, as members of society.


----------



## AssRock (Apr 10, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> You're very new to this if you think it's anything more than "Look at us, WE'RE the good guys!" Especially since a lot of big names are also zoos.



There are also a lot of furries who will openly decry zoophilia while still fapping to it behind the scenes; it's been countless individuals who have been revealed to dabble into the things they claim to be against for whichever fucked up justification that they can that somehow makes their zoophilia more acceptable than others.  

Just because there's a vocal movement doesn't mean that many prominent figures behind it aren't just as dirty; it's a great banner to hide behind in order to fly under the radar. 

Individual furries are one thing, but the fandom as a whole is excellent at trying to bury it's worst reputations.  Stereotypes exist for a reason and geek social fallacy has allowed for these people to thrive and have an endless source of victims.

If the fandom were serious about ousting predators, then Growly wouldn't he allowed within two blocks of a convention.  Instead people have no qualms about hiring a registered sex offender and pedophile to help run their cons, and that's even just scratching at the surface.


----------



## Snusmumriken (Apr 10, 2021)

AssRock said:


> There are also a lot of furries who will openly decry zoophilia while still fapping to it behind the scenes; it's been countless individuals who have been revealed to dabble into the things they claim to be against for whichever fucked up justification that they can that somehow makes their zoophilia more acceptable than others.
> 
> Just because there's a vocal movement doesn't mean that many prominent figures behind it aren't just as dirty; it's a great banner to hide behind in order to fly under the radar.
> 
> ...


Agree to all of this. Zoophilia and pedophilia are weirdly similar not just in the victimization of vulnerable children/animals incapable of consent, but in their “communities” where oftentimes the people who decry it the loudest are the most egregious offenders. Or they make some bullshit distinction without difference, like “yeah I fap to kids but it’s not child porn and i would never touch a child so i’m still good,” or with zoophilia “yeah i draw art where my self-insert fucks dogs but _I _would never _actually _fuck dogs.” Then you got people like Sophie Labelle, a zoopedo double whammy who excuses his fetish art as “just drawings” and “anyone who accuses me of pedophilia is the REAL pervert.”

Most sexpests have an odd tendency to out themselves by virtue of their fetish for making unconsenting parties around them uncomfortable, but zoos and pedos in particular are able strut around the internet and public conventions loud and proud under the protection of fandom—“It’s fiction, so it’s okay.”

Except just like your average joe who jerks it to big tittied women online, very seldom are people uninterested in the real thing. Especially when the fandom itself offers the real thing to you on a silver platter.


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Apr 10, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> This is an actuality.  When I was groomed/sexually assaulted as a child, I was exposing other children to that shit as well (children who were my age). Trying to show them what happened to me. Of course, I stopped once my parents told me why two kids, especially of the opposite sex, shouldn't be naked and alone together. If my actions could happen as a result of grooming, it could happen to any other CSA victim. You don't need to be an adult to groom other children (albeit unintentionally), though you don't know it's wrong until an authority figure/someone you trust tells you why it's wrong.


I think a buncha teenagers (who aren't lying about being adults to each other) being horny in private is fine. The problems start when adults are involved, fictional or otherwise.



TroonsDid911 said:


> Another thing people forget about is how easy it is for kids to access or be exposed to pornography. I shudder to think how many teenagers were turned into furries because they came across Lion King porn or something. All the laughable "click to confirm your 18" disclaimers will never in a million years stop teens from accessing adult content. Twitter and Discord are the worst offenders for this.


I know more than a few who are furries because they stumbled onto Pokemon or Digimon or Star Fox porn at like 15.


----------



## Thistle (Apr 10, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> I know more than a few who are furries because they stumbled onto Pokemon or Digimon or Star Fox porn at like 15.



there was a Zombie Master 2 server run by furfags that allowed porn sprays and let underage kids play on the server. They're either mentally scarred, or are furfags who whack it to Krystal now.


----------



## Just Another Anon (Apr 11, 2021)

Snufkin the Snuf said:


> Agree to all of this. Zoophilia and pedophilia are weirdly similar not just in the victimization of vulnerable children/animals incapable of consent, but in their “communities” where oftentimes the people who decry it the loudest are the most egregious offenders. Or they make some bullshit distinction without difference, like “yeah I fap to kids but it’s not child porn and i would never touch a child so i’m still good,” or with zoophilia “yeah i draw art where my self-insert fucks dogs but _I _would never _actually _fuck dogs.” Then you got people like Sophie Labelle, a zoopedo double whammy who excuses his fetish art as “just drawings” and “anyone who accuses me of pedophilia is the REAL pervert.”
> 
> Most sexpests have an odd tendency to out themselves by virtue of their fetish for making unconsenting parties around them uncomfortable, but zoos and pedos in particular are able strut around the internet and public conventions loud and proud under the protection of fandom—“It’s fiction, so it’s okay.”
> 
> Except just like your average joe who jerks it to big tittied women online, very seldom are people uninterested in the real thing. Especially when the fandom itself offers the real thing to you on a silver platter.


A lot of degenerates like outing themselves for some fucking reason. Like how Snakething leaked all the zoosadist shit which landed him in jail. I think he got off on being able to out others he was friends with.If the fandom was so against it they would actually take action as a community instead of a few furfags pretending they are up in arms against pedophelia and zoophelia. A decent amount of the fandom are either pedos or dog fuckers + some other kind of depraved degenerate. They you get some overlap with pedozoos and you get them in contact with one another and it ends up being a fucking shit show like what happened a few years ago.


----------



## Hymlenis572 (Apr 11, 2021)

Snufkin the Snuf said:


> Agree to all of this. Zoophilia and pedophilia are weirdly similar not just in the victimization of vulnerable children/animals incapable of consent, but in their “communities” where oftentimes the people who decry it the loudest are the most egregious offenders. Or they make some bullshit distinction without difference, like “yeah I fap to kids but it’s not child porn and i would never touch a child so i’m still good,” or with zoophilia “yeah i draw art where my self-insert fucks dogs but _I _would never _actually _fuck dogs.” Then you got people like Sophie Labelle, a zoopedo double whammy who excuses his fetish art as “just drawings” and “anyone who accuses me of pedophilia is the REAL pervert.”
> 
> Most sexpests have an odd tendency to out themselves by virtue of their fetish for making unconsenting parties around them uncomfortable, but zoos and pedos in particular are able strut around the internet and public conventions loud and proud under the protection of fandom—“It’s fiction, so it’s okay.”
> 
> Except just like your average joe who jerks it to big tittied women online, very seldom are people uninterested in the real thing. Especially when the fandom itself offers the real thing to you on a silver platter.


I think an even bigger problem with it is the subjectivity of it. Zoophilia is not as a widely observed crime as pedophilia, so concrete standards about drawn pornography can’t be as easily set as with things like Loli or Shota. Think about how much anthro furry art has Knots or Sheaths, and how some have hunched backed shapes like actual dogs. Its a spectrum that is debated to this day.


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Apr 11, 2021)

Just Another Anon said:


> If the fandom was so against it they would actually take action as a community instead of a few furfags pretending they are up in arms against pedophelia and zoophelia.


I'm not sure there's much any genuinely anti-zoo/pedo furry can do other than a Twitter callout.

Let's say, for the sake of argument, that there are 3 main groups of furries in this regard. I'm going to make up completely arbitrary percentages for the sake of discussion. As optimistic as some of these might be, just go with it for now. The point isn't the exact amounts.

So lets say:
- 20% are Pedos/Zoos who have or would offend if given the opportunity, or their knowing defenders.
- 10% Are genuine, staunchly anti Pedo/Zoo Furries.
- 70% are everyone else who just wants to spank it and doesn't give a shit about """drama""", or who will blindly defend someone just because "ree cancel culture", or what have you.
Let's avoid getting into the weeds on how accurate those values are and just presume they're at least somewhat accurate:

What is the 10% to do when 90% of the rest of the fandom isn't going to do anything about it? You're fighting through the massive torrent of people who don't give a shit no matter how much evidence you show them.

Fact of the matter is they can't do shit, no matter how genuine they are, because not enough people give a fuck, or worse, actively fight against them, not (necessarily) in support of zoos/pedos, but out of spite against any sort of challenge to the status quo of "I just wanna look at porn and jerk off" or "this isn't the place to talk about this".

I believe a vast majority of the fandom is simply willfully ignorant to the shittiest part of their community, and that allows it to flourish. If we assume even anywhere remotely close to 9/10 furries either don't care, or actively support zoos/pedos, how are you supposed to get anywhere with removing them from cons, events, or online communities? That would mean most groups are run by, at best, ignorant fuckwits who actively ignore the problem.


----------



## Pukebucket (Apr 11, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> I think a buncha teenagers (who aren't lying about being adults to each other) being horny in private is fine. The problems start when adults are involved, fictional or otherwise.


I'm of the opinion that there is also a poor understanding regarding age bracketing. Many people are under the assumption that minors can freely engage in sexual activity with one another without consequence as long as all parties are (1) above the lowest allowable limit for that country, usually 12-14, (2) under the age of 18/majority and (3) that they aren't sharing photos of themselves or other minors online... but these is not actually the only limitations.

In many developed countries, there is a roughly 2-year-window for allowances on that kind of behavior before it is considered a potential legal problem. Put bluntly, a 17-year-old messing around with a 14-year-old can be considered a juvenile sexual offense in many places, while Romeo and Juliet laws are often relative to these bracketing systems; 16-17 being the ages allowable for individuals under 18 to date with adequate legal defense.

Unfortunately, teens are horny and stupid, and many of them are not educated on the full nature of this bracket system, believing 18 to be the only age cutoff, until their late teens/sometimes early 20s, if they ever are at all. Most adults (specifically from older generations) aren't even aware this system exists unless the damage done is extreme enough to warrant legal intervention, in which case their lawyer might inform them about it if they feel it's relevant to win a case.

So, "a buncha teenagers being horny in private" is not actually fine, at least from a legal standpoint, if those teenagers are all over the place on the age spectrum from 12 to 17. I won't consider them entirely at fault since nobody seems to educate anybody about this law at all and kids probably aren't going to care if it's only online, but I do think their parents should be made aware of it and be extremely cautious about their kids engaging in intimate relationships with large age gaps, even if both parties are minors.

If nothing else, the lack of understanding or awareness about this system leads to a lot of the bullshit pedophiles like to throw around as part of their grooming manifesto, like "age is just a number"; because, according to them, if a 17-year-old can supposedly fuck a 12-year-old because "it's legal as long as they're minors", is it really that bad for a 20-year-old to fuck a 15-year-old? It's the same gap in years, after all. Clearly to anybody with a brain this kind of thinking is flawed and fucked up, but it's the same shit pedophiles keep flinging every time they need a go-to method of excusing their fixation and justifying their behavior to their chosen target.

Additionally, many predators don't start out as predators the second they hit their creepy balding 30s; the ones who are going to become long-term problems are the ones who start targeting the youngest kids they can get away with while they're still 17-20, especially if they don't get a wake up call or start therapy themselves to undo whatever nonsense is making them think that they can continue to get away with it. Creeps love to play the illogical fallacy games regarding ages of consent, and both kids and parents need to be informed about this shit and made aware so that there can be adequate guidance and support to prevent abuse, especially if there's a chance it can keep those kinds of behaviors from becoming cemented long-term.


----------



## Just Another Anon (Apr 11, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> I'm not sure there's much any genuinely anti-zoo/pedo furry can do other than a Twitter callout.
> 
> Let's say, for the sake of argument, that there are 3 main groups of furries in this regard. I'm going to make up completely arbitrary percentages for the sake of discussion. As optimistic as some of these might be, just go with it for now. The point isn't the exact amounts.
> 
> ...


I 100 percent agree with you on that. However this does not excuse the fact that the ignorant part of the fandom allow this to happen time and time again. It's great that archive the wolf came out and called out these actions in the community. Most furfags are too stupid or engrossed in the fandom to understand the nature of the problem. With all the sexual fetishes in the fandom it breaks down to people being to tolerant with sexual deviants and allowing/encouraging this content to flourish along with minors getting into this. I don't know of any other mainstream fandom that has a problem this prevalent. The only good way is for the fandom to fracture and die off. We all know sex freaks will find ways of contacting eachother and victims but by breaking up hopefully the enablers will have a harder time hiding and defending these actions.


----------



## NotSoAceCatPartTwo (Apr 11, 2021)

Snufkin the Snuf said:


> I always wonder what’s going on in a hormonal teen’s life that makes them seek out sexual relations on the internet rather than with their peers, and how they were allowed to get to that point. I mean almost every kid jacks it to porn on the internet but going as far as to roleplay double-dicked dinosaurs with creepy troons thrice their age...there are so many places where that could have been prevented. Ask them (and actually _listen_) about school so you know they’re not getting bullied out of attempting IRL friendships. Check their internet history. Or if you’re like me and you don’t want to know what cringe shit your kid is into, install one of those systems that’ll tip you off when they’re accessing suspicious sites, and watch that they’re not super secretive about who they’re messaging. If you’ve got an autistic kid then their access should be even more limited. It’s such basic shit to me and yet the furry fandom in particular is riddled with kids nobody except the wrong people is paying attention to getting into shit that is way beyond them. _This _shit is part of how they get used to being groomed, subconsciously learn the tactics, and go on to continue the grooming pattern as adults.
> 
> Anime was a mistake. Furries were a mistake. The internet was a mistake.


Key word here is "attention and acceptance", teenage years are complicate denough on their with a lot of identy and self-esteem issues and what not, teenagers will latching on anything or anyone that gives them even the smallest semblance of identity and calls them "special" (or just treats them like a human being), this of course is only amplified if said teenager has other kind of issues, such as abusive homes, school environment and toxic relationship which they end up repeating at the end of the day. 

Furries have always taken pride in being the fandom of "acceptance", is easily accesible, and the perfect place to harvor angsty and troubled teenagers, emotionally stunted adults and actual predators, all under the same roof.


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Apr 11, 2021)

Just Another Anon said:


> this does not excuse the fact that the ignorant part of the fandom allow this to happen time and time again


Absolutely not. I'm identifying this as the core problem. Well, core, beyond the fact that sick fucks exist.



Pukebucket said:


> So, "a buncha teenagers being horny in private" is not actually fine, at least from a legal standpoint, if those teenagers are all over the place on the age spectrum from 12 to 17. I won't consider them entirely at fault since nobody seems to educate anybody about this law at all and kids probably aren't going to care if it's only online, but I do think their parents should be made aware of it and be extremely cautious about their kids engaging in intimate relationships with large age gaps, even if both parties are minors.


It was a blanket statement for a far more complex conversation, yes. I did not mean to imply 12-year-olds should fuck 17-year-olds, just that a 16-year-old drawing porn and sharing it with their similar-aged friends is nothing to have a moral panic over as long as they're not being predated on.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 11, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> It was a blanket statement for a far more complex conversation, yes. I did not mean to imply 12-year-olds should fuck 17-year-olds, just that a 16-year-old drawing porn and sharing it with their similar-aged friends is nothing to have a moral panic over as long as they're not being predated on.


It's also not a furry-specific thing either. I've seen minors getting called out for drawing hentai and other non-furry porn.


----------



## Desu Vult (Apr 11, 2021)

Don't know where to put this, so I'll just post it here.

Apparently, a furry killed two people and wounded further three on april 3rd in Turku, Finland. First went into wrong apartment (two people with the same last name living in same apt. building) and shot several people there. After realising his mistake, found the right apartment and lit that one up too. His targets were supposedly furries as well. 

Shooter surrendered to police, his name is Sami Olli Antero Hämäläinen, age 27. The only info I can get on this is through some Finnish forum and google translate. 



			https://www.murha.info/rikosfoorumi/viewtopic.php?t=32314


----------



## Snusmumriken (Apr 11, 2021)

NotSoAceCatPartTwo said:


> Furries have always taken pride in being the fandom of "acceptance", is easily accesible, and the perfect place to harvor angsty and troubled teenagers, emotionally stunted adults and actual predators, all under the same roof.


I guess one lesson we’ve learned is this: the more accepting and inclusive a community claims it is, the more wary you should be.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 11, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> They are responding by closing their FA account and remaking a SFW one, and overall seeming to just try to sweep it under the rug.


They're 16, they have a couple years before they're really a lolcow.  We usually allow people like this at least a chance at redemption.


----------



## Pukebucket (Apr 11, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> They're 16, they have a couple years before they're really a lolcow.  We usually allow people like this at least a chance at redemption.


Yeah, I'd argue that people shouldn't truly qualify as lolcows until they're at least 18+, unless they do something severely fucked up like Peluchin Entertainment did; even then, I would think that some of the focus should be on the parents/guardians or adult orbiters of that individual as well. Nine times out of ten if a child is doing something that fucked up there's another reason behind it, whether it's due to them also experiencing abuse and neglect and acting out to have some sense of control over their environment, or because they're being groomed by someone else who is encouraging them to engage in abusive behavior, or they have a severe mental illness or disorder that the parents are not dealing with adequately or at all. Rarely are you going to find a child that is a natural born monster without someone standing behind them encouraging them to do it in some capacity, or enabling them through ignoring the red flags. Manipulators aren't born, they're taught.

I think it also goes without saying but nearly every well-adjusted person online has done something stupid as a kid that they later regret, regardless of if they were caught or not. Going after minors through doxing them and harassing their friends or families accomplishes very little beyond making the child believe that they are irredeemable and thus there is no point in trying to change for the better. This may be morafaggy for this particular site, but I believe actions can and should have consequences, but they should be appropriate for that person's age and lived experience, as well as the severity of the crime in question. Kids drawing porn for money or just because they want to is unfortunately pretty commonplace and I don't see that changing as long as there are still parents who allow their children to have unrestricted access to the internet.


----------



## Hymlenis572 (Apr 12, 2021)

Pukebucket said:


> Yeah, I'd argue that people shouldn't truly qualify as lolcows until they're at least 18+, unless they do something severely fucked up like Peluchin Entertainment did; even then, I would think that some of the focus should be on the parents/guardians or adult orbiters of that individual as well. Nine times out of ten if a child is doing something that fucked up there's another reason behind it, whether it's due to them also experiencing abuse and neglect and acting out to have some sense of control over their environment, or because they're being groomed by someone else who is encouraging them to engage in abusive behavior, or they have a severe mental illness or disorder that the parents are not dealing with adequately or at all. Rarely are you going to find a child that is a natural born monster without someone standing behind them encouraging them to do it in some capacity, or enabling them through ignoring the red flags. Manipulators aren't born, they're taught.
> 
> I think it also goes without saying but nearly every well-adjusted person online has done something stupid as a kid that they later regret, regardless of if they were caught or not. Going after minors through doxing them and harassing their friends or families accomplishes very little beyond making the child believe that they are irredeemable and thus there is no point in trying to change for the better. This may be morafaggy for this particular site, but I believe actions can and should have consequences, but they should be appropriate for that person's age and lived experience, as well as the severity of the crime in question. Kids drawing porn for money or just because they want to is unfortunately pretty commonplace and I don't see that changing as long as there are still parents who allow their children to have unrestricted access to the internet.


I feel like it’s gonna change. With how online the next generation is, how can we determine how much is them, and how much is influencers?


----------



## Pukebucket (Apr 12, 2021)

Hymlenis572 said:


> I feel like it’s gonna change. With how online the next generation is, how can we determine how much is them, and how much is influencers?


Honestly, it's already changed a lot from what I've seen compared to how it used to be when I was a kid. Back then there was a rather hostile environment around victims seeking assistance from online peers and a general lack of resources for getting help with cases of stalking/harassment mixed with severe misunderstanding regarding the nature of grooming, gaslighting, and other forms of emotional manipulation and abuse. There do seem to be a lot more cases of grooming and sexual abuse popping up on the internet then there were back in the day, but I suspect this is also because there are a lot more people on the internet in general than there ever were before, and more of these controversies getting exposed for what they are.

Years back, most parents prioritized not sharing blatant personal dox (such as street address or full name and birthdate) along with meeting up with strangers as the two big things to avoid; but they did not always specify easily identifiable nicknames, email addresses, country/state/town, general age, or physical appearance until after shows like Dateline began going into this shit in depth. There were many parents who weren't super educated on the nature of the internet and chat/webcam systems and as such were still more pre-occupied with the idea that their kids might decide to meet up with a stranger IRL and get raped or kidnapped or killed, rather than be asked to sext or send photos/videos of themselves online instead.

Additionally, sentiments regarding young people on the web (especially teen girls) were openly hostile, even from other teenagers, to the point that most I knew didn't publically identify themselves as female on most sites if they could avoid it; and if they couldn't then they most often had communication closed to anyone they weren't already friends with, or who they personally reached out to. This was part of how the old "no girls on the internet" shit from 4chan that became a meme, which started out as a joke about how most people listing themselves as female teens online publically were probably 50-year-old men or FBI agents. We don't see a lot of the kinds of extreme lambasting of teen girls like Jessi Slaughter and Rebecca Black on the internet anymore for a reason either, unless they're caught drowning puppies or something.

So as much as kids seem to be cutting their teeth against one another constantly to try and make themselves the most valid, and accusing random people of being abusive based on little more than differences in opinion, I do believe most have a better grasp of what emotionally manipulative and sexually abusive behavior looks like on the internet and how to address it than those from my generation did when we were the same age. If nothing else, Gen Z have been more likely to believe victims of abuse than prior generations did and are rarely the ones I see playing Devil's Advocate for outed predators. This habit of jumping the gun might not always be a good thing (especially for cases where the allegations are demonstrably false), but I've honestly seen a lot more young people nowadays turn against popular influencer types when they get called out for being creeps than the 25-to-30+ fans who grew up alongside said influencers and make excuses for them on the grounds that "kids today think everything is abuse".


----------



## FeatherPlucker (Apr 12, 2021)

Noebel said:


> Spoiler: about hands
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I wonder if human infants with better grip survived infancy more easily... they hung onto their mothers with more ferocity, protecting themselves from predators/falls by attaching themselves to their mother/father with a death grip. 

Infants have an incredibly strong grip-- I think they can even hold their body weight via hand grip alone until they reach a certain age. 

Try to pry a small baby's pincer hands off your hair/skin/boob-- it's not as easy as you'd think. 

Hands also evolved so adults could diddle skittles and choke chickens.


----------



## WD-40 (Apr 13, 2021)

https://twitter.com/Soulinger_/status/1380967731919519753
		

https://archive.md/37Tk0A bootleg children's coloring book used furry porn for one of its pages.


Spoiler


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Apr 13, 2021)

WD-40 said:


> https://twitter.com/Soulinger_/status/1380967731919519753
> 
> 
> https://archive.md/37Tk0A bootleg children's coloring book used furry porn for one of its pages.
> ...


That i severa layers of horrifying... not just because of the porn, either.


----------



## Noebel (Apr 13, 2021)

WD-40 said:


> https://twitter.com/Soulinger_/status/1380967731919519753
> 
> 
> https://archive.md/37Tk0A bootleg children's coloring book used furry porn for one of its pages.
> ...


I guess they're trying to set new milestones for butlegging.


Spoiler



Old ways aren't working as good as used to, I guess.


----------



## HEXbox Carousel (Apr 13, 2021)

twitter furries are Very Upset about the ios discord update... who the hell uses an iphone these days?


			https://twitter.com/eevee/status/1382046312082722817
		



			https://twitter.com/Watdraws/status/1381880686236246018
		



			https://twitter.com/PlexPuma/status/1381826522181435392
		



			https://twitter.com/Sword_Lesbians/status/1381903566734909440


----------



## Vault (Apr 13, 2021)

TrashCarousel said:


> twitter furries are Very Upset about the ios discord update... who the hell uses an iphone these days?
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/eevee/status/1382046312082722817
> ...


It's just a repeat of what happened to telegram years ago - They blocked adult channels on iOs for those, too. 
I dunno why people are surprised when apple has a long history of vetting their apps, whereas android is more open-ended to customization and bypassing limitations.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 13, 2021)

Vault said:


> I dunno why people are surprised when apple has a long history of vetting their apps, whereas android is more open-ended to customization and bypassing limitations.


I don't think they're surprised so much as they're looking for things to be angry about. Furries in particular have this _powerful _persecution narrative going on, and any perceived attack on their porn-addict "lifestyle" will feed it.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Apr 13, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I don't think they're surprised so much as they're looking for things to be angry about. Furries in particular have this _powerful _persecution narrative going on, and any perceived attack on their porn-addict "lifestyle" will feed it.


The persecution complex is one of the only things that distracts them from turning on each other like one of the Polynesian hunter-gatherer bands that’s still in the fucking stone age because their cultural norms never progressed to the point of realizing that random murders have a negative long-term effect on the ability of a society to thrive.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Apr 13, 2021)

TrashCarousel said:


> twitter furries are Very Upset about the ios discord update... who the hell uses an iphone these days?
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/eevee/status/1382046312082722817
> ...


>Eevee of glip fame
Lol


----------



## HEXbox Carousel (Apr 13, 2021)

Cable said:


> >Eevee of glip fame
> Lol


lordie, did i inadvertently link THAT eevee? small world.


----------



## UglyGremlin69 (Apr 13, 2021)

Not too much to offer but the typical furry faire of accusing other of stealing their 'oh so specil ocs.'




An idiot by the name of Cisco got big mad because someone else has a character based off of the same meme as them. The discourse got bought over to twitter.
I've cataloged most of it.


Spoiler: The Discourse





This is the start of it. Some other user brought the idea of Cisco that this other character was a rip-off. Cisco then takes it to the alleged theif.










Eventually Cisco tries so 'apologize.'


Spoiler: Apologies


----------



## Vault (Apr 13, 2021)

UglyGremlin69 said:


> Not too much to offer but the typical furry faire of accusing other of stealing their 'oh so specil ocs.'
> View attachment 2085424
> 
> An idiot by the name of Cisco got big mad because someone else has a character based off of the same meme as them. The discourse got bought over to twitter.
> ...


I'm sure Cisco didn't bother to ask the photographer about making a character based on that, so they have a damn cheek to say anything.  

Generic animals being 'stolen' is the funniest shit ever. That 'traced icon' is such a generic pose/theme too.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Apr 13, 2021)

Vault said:


> I'm sure Cisco didn't bother to ask the photographer about making a character based on that, so they have a damn cheek to say anything.
> 
> Generic animals being 'stolen' is the funniest shit ever. That 'traced icon' is such a generic pose/theme too.


Did they talk to the owner of the cartoon dog OC from which all others came either? No? The Unmitigated gall.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Apr 13, 2021)

I fucking love that he reported someone to admins for infringing on the ownership of the concept of “drawing of a quadrupedal animal with a hat on its head” and then announced that he was Acting Like An Adult unlike the alleged infringer.

I’m reminded of an AMA thread on Something Awful where a guy was talking about his hobby of making custom silicone dildos — furry-themed ones included but he made all kinds of weird shit.  He usually modeled them from customers’ drawings, occasionally 3D models.  At one point someone wanted him to make a dildo with projections shaped to look like it had piercings and he did so, only to invite a shitstorm because somebody else had thought of the concept of “silicone buttplug with bumps that resemble a silicone un-clit piercing or w/e” first and that meant he was stealing ideas.

That was _one_ of the drama explosions that led to him forsaking his hobby, anyway.


----------



## Banditotron (Apr 15, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> I fucking love that he reported someone to admins for infringing on the ownership of the concept of “drawing of a quadrupedal animal with a hat on its head” and then announced that he was Acting Like An Adult unlike the alleged infringer.
> 
> I’m reminded of an AMA thread on Something Awful where a guy was talking about his hobby of making custom silicone dildos — furry-themed ones included but he made all kinds of weird shit.  He usually modeled them from customers’ drawings, occasionally 3D models.  At one point someone wanted him to make a dildo with projections shaped to look like it had piercings and he did so, only to invite a shitstorm because somebody else had thought of the concept of “silicone buttplug with bumps that resemble a silicone un-clit piercing or w/e” first and that meant he was stealing ideas.
> 
> That was _one_ of the drama explosions that led to him forsaking his hobby, anyway.


I think some hobbies were made to be abandoned.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 15, 2021)

I can't quote this one person due to still being TB'd from the Kero thread and never bothering to have that lifted, so I'm gonna bring it here.

@Spectre777 is a fucking retard with zoo porn in his faves.


Spoiler: NSFW









No not the dragons, the dog riiiiiiiiiiiiiight here.


Spoiler












I'm glad Kero exists to bait these retards into trying to be the "good guys" while wanking to Fido.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Apr 15, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> I can't quote this one person due to still being TB'd from the Kero thread and never bothering to have that lifted, so I'm gonna bring it here.
> 
> @Spectre777 is a fucking retard with zoo porn in his faves.
> 
> ...


Those are hands on the pregnant girls stomach, not paws. You can see the fingers. I'm not normally one to defend that vast array of shit, but that one just didn't look zoo to me. But why worry about that, when so much of the rest is clearly zoo porn.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 15, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Those are hands on the pregnant girls stomach, not paws.


Huh, didn't even notice. Lemme fix this.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 15, 2021)

Honestly? A furfag being into feral-on-anthro porn is damn near vanilla for this thread. Cringe and depraved? Sure. But it's not really an accusation that carries _any _weight in the fandom.



Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Those are hands on the pregnant girls stomach, not paws. You can see the fingers. I'm not normally one to defend that vast array of shit, but that one just didn't look zoo to me. But why worry about that, when so much of the rest is clearly zoo porn.


Hate to break it to you, but I don't think that girl is pregnant. Or at least she wasn't until shortly before the moment depicted there.


----------



## Hymlenis572 (Apr 18, 2021)

Btw I was having a discussion with friends about Renard Queenston, that rapist who made the penis music song. Do we have archives regarding the rape accusations? I’m planning on making something with all of these degenerates currently in the online music scene.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 18, 2021)

Hymlenis572 said:


> Btw I was having a discussion with friends about Renard Queenston, that rapist who made the penis music song. Do we have archives regarding the rape accusations? I’m planning on making something with all of these degenerates currently in the online music scene.


Renard Queenston and all the billion aliases he has are all the same person, if you wanna start off easy. Also never seen any rape accusations.


----------



## NoFeline (Apr 18, 2021)

Hymlenis572 said:


> Btw I was having a discussion with friends about Renard Queenston, that rapist who made the penis music song. Do we have archives regarding the rape accusations? I’m planning on making something with all of these degenerates currently in the online music scene.


It was Futret who was accused of rape. Renard was accused of groping someone in their sleep, though he claims he was sleepwalking when he did it. 

I didn't believe it at the time, but when he disappeared and then resurfaced months later with a new tranny identity looking like a member of Hussie's E-clown Circus...I knew it was probably true. This was right when doing so was just becoming the go-to Get Out Of Jail Free card for cancelled retards.


----------



## Shqueefa (Apr 18, 2021)

TrashCarousel said:


> twitter furries are Very Upset about the ios discord update... who the hell uses an iphone these days?
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/eevee/status/1382046312082722817
> ...


Why do you need NSFW channels for video games in the first place besides the secret channel to groom peopleon Disocrd


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Apr 18, 2021)

Shqueefa said:


> Why do you need NSFW channels for video games in the first place besides the secret channel to groom peopleon Disocrd


...M-Rated and Ao-Rated games?


----------



## Sintharia (Apr 18, 2021)

Shqueefa said:


> Why do you need NSFW channels for video games in the first place besides the secret channel to groom peopleon Disocrd


Some servers use the NSFW tag to set a warning on spoiler channels because Discord doesn't provide a means to otherwise flag an entire chat channel for spoiler discussion. But iOS isn't really refusing to load servers with a single NSFW channel. It sounds more like they're targeting entirely NSFW servers, much like they did with Telegram. I expect that the actual implementation of this will be sketchy at best, and reliant upon self-identification, keywords, and user reports.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 18, 2021)

TrashCarousel said:


> twitter furries are Very Upset about the ios discord update... who the hell uses an iphone these days?
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/eevee/status/1382046312082722817
> ...


>eevee uses an iPhone

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## HEXbox Carousel (Apr 19, 2021)

Shqueefa said:


> Why do you need NSFW channels for video games in the first place besides the secret channel to groom peopleon Disocrd


In my experience it's because people draw really horny fanart and some game devs choose to just keep it contained in a dedicated channel.


----------



## titty skeleton (Apr 19, 2021)

Hymlenis572 said:


> Btw I was having a discussion with friends about Renard Queenston, that rapist who made the penis music song. Do we have archives regarding the rape accusations? I’m planning on making something with all of these degenerates currently in the online music scene.


Googling "Nishimikan archive" gave me this: 
https://web.archive.org/web/20150511115828/http://nishimikan.tumblr.com:80/post/74105986662 via this post currently live on the r/lapfoxtrax reddit. Probably not worth archiving the reddit post.

original 1st iteration of the callout post here: https://archive.md/Z4CKj

Here's a non wayback archive.md version of the above link, the 2nd iteration of the callout: https://archive.md/ItRl9

I remember this saga of furry drama somewhat. Nishimikan before this was your average pastel, fringe MOGAI blogger before the gender shit really became a huge thing. A very specific memory I have of Nishi is her going ballistic in her asks about using the term "spirit animal" because that "appropriates native culture" or some other gay bullshit. Couple that with a catty, standoffish and annoying attitude in every post sandwiched between pastel aesthetic posts and then right back to aggressive autistic screeching over people doing harmless shit on the internet and it became glaringly obvious to me that Nishi was and likely still is a nut. There was a not-insignificant air of tumblr psycho girl about her that was fairly quickly proven to be true for me.

No source on this since it's been a very long time, but I remember Nishi used to make a huge deal about being 1/2 Japanese when she was barely that. She lived with her Grandma who was either 1st or 2nd generation Japanese American. I don't remember the details, only someone noting the hypocrisy of her claiming to be an authority on Japanese representation despite only being tangentially Japanese. Classic tumblr super autism.

Digging the depths of my memory for other tangential information I can dredge up on the time period regarding Nishi is that she was working in a t-shirt printing place either before, during or after the ordeal with Renard. I remember blog posts talking about t-shirt designs and being able to press them reliably. I also remember a huge meltdown Nishi had over the rising sun imperial Japanese flag and about how it's evil or something and presenting it in any form was violence, yadda yadda. I highly doubt that post survived this long but it was a pretty good insight on how autistic her obsession with Japan was. At the time I specifically remember having a notably negative perception of Nishi supplemented by a passing interest in Renard's music long before the callout shitfest.

Regardless of Renard's "I was sleepwalking" excuse and subsequent rebranding as a proto tranny/genderblob, Nishi was far from a stable individual to begin with. Crazies fucking crazies, who would've guessed in the furry fandom. I'm not sure what Nishi goes by these days but I'm pretty sure she trooned out and is still aggressively autistic about cancelling people. These days Renard rebranded into "Emma Essex" and is probably skirting the line on trooning out but still uploads music to the lapfox website.

Every so often a post will circulate to the tune of "if you support emma essex/lapfox go fuck yourself" so people are still managing to bring this back into the public eye. Posts like that never seem to get much traction though since this is a long stale controversy and there's not much you can do to soapbox for clout on 6 year old accusations in current year. 

If you intend to do any more research, key words for your searches will be: Nishi, Nishimikan, Renard, Ren Queenston, Lapfox. Regarding their current handles Renard's is "Emma Essex" and Nishi's last known alias was "Fardraut_". Twitter for that seems to be dead in the water, last archive Sep 1st 2017. There's an inactive mastodon as of 2017 but I don't particularly care enough to figure out where she went. Hopefully this gives you an idea on where to start looking if you want more info. This stuff is 6 years old at this point but as far as I'm aware the farms never actually documented much of this as it happened. Good to know archives are still available though.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Apr 19, 2021)

Apparently the FedEx shooter was a brony, and furries are suggesting he was alt-right because of this.









						Indianapolis FedEx Shooting: Brandon Hole, the Victims, What We Know
					

A gunman killed at least eight and wounded others at a FedEx facility late Thursday.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## JethroTullamore (Apr 19, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Apparently the FedEx shooter was a brony, and furries are suggesting he was alt-right because of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are bronies alt-right now?
What the hell have I missed.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 19, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> Are bronies alt-right now?
> What the hell have I missed.


No, just the ones among them they want to cast out.

Same with furries. Want to get one ejected from the "community"? Just say he's alt-right.


----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Apparently the FedEx shooter was a brony, and furries are suggesting he was alt-right because of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Friendship is magic 




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Either way, I definitely wouldn't say all bronies are into that, but I've definitely seen a lot of art with ponies and nazi shit. I think it's partly mlp 'history fans' and then the folk who are genuinely into that, but far and few. You see some groups of folk with nazi avatars of lolicons and people think all anime fans are nazis, too. It's weird little sub communities but they're just weird enough to stick out.


----------



## Snarky Clark (Apr 19, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> Are bronies alt-right now?
> What the hell have I missed.



We should expect a Jordan Peterson meme where his head is on a pony at any time.


----------



## Noebel (Apr 19, 2021)

I also remember this one getting some warm reception when author put it on twitter.


Spoiler












Spoiler








Edit: disregard the second picture. Thought it was ponies in thumbnail, for some reason.


----------



## stopitpleaseithurts (Apr 19, 2021)

Vault said:


> Friendship is magic
> View attachment 2099719
> 
> Either way, I definitely wouldn't say all bronies are into that, but I've definitely seen a lot of art with ponies and nazi shit. I think it's partly mlp 'history fans' and then the folk who are genuinely into that, but far and few. You see some groups of folk with nazi avatars of lolicons and people think all anime fans are nazis, too. It's weird little sub communities but they're just weird enough to stick out.


Huh, that's strange. Considering the fact that the majority of people within the MLP fandom support progressive ideologies. But like you said before, there are those shitty Nazi praising sub-communities scattered everywhere throughout the internet. Especially in large fandoms. After all it isn't out of the realm of possibility that animation was made by a MLP fan who happens to be a history buff. But then again, those Nazi sub-communities unfortunately do exist. But I wouldn't be surprised that people are only in those sub-communities because they have one thing in common with Hitler... a urination fetish.


----------



## 66andtwothirds (Apr 19, 2021)

was the shooter Buttercup Dew?


----------



## Noebel (Apr 19, 2021)

stopitpleaseithurts said:


> there are those shitty Nazi praising sub-communities scattered everywhere throughout the internet


Sometimes I wonder, if all this shit is a world-scale gay-op to drive as much actually capable people from being a nazi, or a world-scale spiritual gay-op to spite Hitler in afterlife by making these his ideological descendants. Or[History Channel mode ON] an unknown group of people stole his body from his bunker, spred a rumor that he was dismembered and his parts were hidden in distant places, while they've plugged his body to a dynamo and now harvesting free electricity, because he'd be spinning in his grave.


----------



## stopitpleaseithurts (Apr 19, 2021)

Noebel said:


> Sometimes I wonder, if all this shit is a world-scale gay-op to drive as much actually capable people from being a nazi, or a world-scale spiritual gay-op to spite Hitler in afterlife by making these his ideological descendants. Or[History Channel mode ON] an unknown group of people stole his body from his bunker, spred a rumor that he was dismembered and his parts were hidden in distant places, while they've plugged his body to a dynamo and now harvesting free electricity, because he'd be spinning in his grave.


*Puts on tinfoil hat* The worlds electricity comes from all the individualistic body parts of Hitler rolling in every government owned electric facility, because in hell, Hitler is reminded consistently by Satan himself that his disciples happen to be degenerates fucking around on the internet. It all makes sense!


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 19, 2021)

66andtwothirds said:


> was the shooter Buttercup Dew?


He was 19 and would have to have been around 12 or even less to be Buttercup Dew.  You're probably being ironic but no, probably not.  Buttercup Dew also didn't have an obsession with Applejack.


Noebel said:


> Sometimes I wonder, if all this shit is a world-scale gay-op to drive as much actually capable people from being a nazi, or a world-scale spiritual gay-op to spite Hitler in afterlife by making these his ideological descendants. Or[History Channel mode ON] an unknown group of people stole his body from his bunker, spred a rumor that he was dismembered and his parts were hidden in distant places, while they've plugged his body to a dynamo and now harvesting free electricity, because he'd be spinning in his grave.


Or it could just be that Nazis are really retarded and autistic and likely to be drawn to other retarded and autistic shit.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 19, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Or it could just be that Nazis are really retarded and autistic and likely to be drawn to other retarded and autistic shit.


John Goodman gets it.

It's very important to remember that Nazis are, above nearly everything else, about aesthetics and group identity. The upshot is that, just like any other dumbass insular subculture, there are some of them who try to incorporate their sense of aesthetics and group identity into their unrelated tastes. You see that with furries all the time, too: certain fetish communities try to co-opt fictional characters for themselves. Hell, even Christian fundies do that sometimes. Every now and then you'll see these weird bastardized Christian versions of popular IPs. At first glance, you would swear they're parodies but they're almost always played painfully straight.



Spoiler: Minor spergery about nazis



Most actual neonazis (not just people who are called "nazis" on Twitter), aren't really all that well-acquainted with the tenets of National Socialism. Sure, most know the basics but, as with every group of extremists, there's infighting and sectarian bullshit over the details. Even back in the 30s and 40s, a lot of "hardcore" nazis were less interested in the ideology as they were in a combination of following the leader, earning personal power, blaming jews for everything (a common hobby even back then), or making a lot money. Like with all extremist ideologies, its embraced by a combination of a handful of true ideologues, a majority of dumb-as-rocks followers, and a handful of greedy grifters exploiting them.

Does that sound familiar? It should. It's not exclusive to nazis, you see that sort of behavior everywhere these days.


----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Most actual neonazis (not just people who are called "nazis" on Twitter), aren't really all that well-acquainted with the tenets of National Socialism. Sure, most know the basics, with as with every group of extremists there's infighting and sectarian bullshit over the details. Even back in the 30s and 40s, a lot of "hardcore" nazis were less interested in the ideology as they were in a combination of following the leader, earning personal power, blaming jews for everything (a common hobby even back then), or making a lot money. Like with all extremist ideologies, its embraced by a combination of a handful of true ideologues, a majority of dumb-as-rocks followers, and a handful of greedy grifters exploiting them.


Good early internet example of that shit is Joy of Satan, and I'm still surprised I see the occasional adult repping a JOS image in their signature or website profile. 
It was mostly a bunch of young teens who were drawn to it for the whole benefit of having a group to belong to, the rebellious nature and having someone to please. Of course it was filled with the whole "Fuck the jews!" shit everywhere, too, and the ideals trickled down easily when people were willing to follow along even without really understanding what they were truly following. I swear a lot of people didn't realize JOS had the whole '666blacksun' sister site dedicated to nazism.

People like having a place to belong. Some people fall into strange places, some grow out of it, some end up falling deeper.


----------



## stopitpleaseithurts (Apr 19, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Or it could just be that Nazis are really retarded and autistic and likely to be drawn to other retarded and autistic shit.


Remember kids, Hitler killed the mentally handicapped and physically disabled during his T-4 Program by forcing them into death camps and gassing them with hydrogen-cyanide (also known as Zyklon-B).


----------



## JethroTullamore (Apr 20, 2021)

stopitpleaseithurts said:


> Remember kids, Hitler killed the mentally handicapped and physically disabled during his T-4 Program by forcing them into death camps and gassing them with hydrogen-cyanide (also known as Zyklon-B).


Maybe Hitler _was _on to something.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 20, 2021)

stopitpleaseithurts said:


> Remember kids, Hitler killed the mentally handicapped and physically disabled during his T-4 Program by forcing them into death camps and gassing them with hydrogen-cyanide (also known as Zyklon-B).


And yet Dummkopf Diedrich, the barely functional room-temperature IQ cousin of a party member, still got a cushy job doing something meaningless in the state apparatus. These guys were just as good as breaking rules to their own benefit as everybody else.



JethroTullamore said:


> Maybe Hitler _was _on to something.


Yes, he was on to something: he was an anti-smoker.


----------



## Catboi (Apr 21, 2021)

High possibility this is Dottipink. Similar artstyle and name, is also an ageplayer, same aesthetics and species preferences and the account was made a few days ago.

Twitter Link
Twitter Archive


----------



## Dahmer (Apr 21, 2021)

Catboi said:


> High possibility this is Dottipink. Similar artstyle and name, is also an ageplayer, same aesthetics and species preferences and the account was made a few days ago.
> 
> Twitter Link
> Twitter Archive


As far as I'm aware, Dotti isn't an artist. She's a commission whore. I also doubt she'd dump her recognizable fursona that she already has loads of zoo porn of for this character. 

To add on, when she was confronted about her zoophilia shit, she was unphased and didn't seem to care so I doubt she'd feel the need to hide on another account.


----------



## billydero (Apr 22, 2021)

BoozyBadger posted this today about police, to the accolades of other Twitter furries:



.... but gosh, Boozy,  if THATS the case... then your beloved furry fandom is ALSO a spoiled bunch, because there’s far more than just one bad apple in the form of known pedos and zoosadists in the fandom?


----------



## Igrotnik_flopnik (Apr 22, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> And yet Dummkopf Diedrich, the barely functional room-temperature IQ cousin of a party member, still got a cushy job doing something meaningless in the state apparatus. These guys were just as good as breaking rules to their own benefit as everybody else.
> 
> 
> Yes, he was on to something: he was an anti-smoker.


Yet pro meth. So yeah, maybe he was onto somthing


----------



## Noebel (Apr 22, 2021)

twisted_fool said:


> Yet pro meth. So yeah, maybe he was onto somthing


I've heard he got to inhale some yperite and chlorine in the trenches of WW1. That was some hard shit back in the days.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Apr 22, 2021)

billydero said:


> BoozyBadger posted this today about police, to the accolades of other Twitter furries:
> 
> View attachment 2108442
> 
> .... but gosh, Boozy,  if THATS the case... then your beloved furry fandom is ALSO a spoiled bunch, because there’s far more than just one bad apple in the form of known pedos and zoosadists in the fandom?



To take that a step further, anytime the ACAB people get called out, they always use the excuse that the good cops aren't doing anything about the bad cops.  Well I don't see too many furries trying to get the zoos, pedos, rapists, and other shitty people out of this fandom, so I guess the only logical conclusion for them is that all furries are bastards too.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 22, 2021)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> To take that a step further, anytime the ACAB people get called out, they always use the excuse that the good cops aren't doing anything about the bad cops.  Well I don't see too many furries trying to get the zoos, pedos, rapists, and other shitty people out of this fandom, so I guess the only logical conclusion for them is that all furries are bastards too.


And that's the true meaning of "AFAB".


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 22, 2021)

billydero said:


> BoozyBadger posted this today about police, to the accolades of other Twitter furries:
> 
> View attachment 2108442
> 
> .... but gosh, Boozy,  if THATS the case... then your beloved furry fandom is ALSO a spoiled bunch, because there’s far more than just one bad apple in the form of known pedos and zoosadists in the fandom?


>Retweeted by WitchieBunny

Oh hello there you mendacious cunt.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Apr 22, 2021)

Hothead said:


> mendacious


I learned a new word today, thanks KiwiFarms!


----------



## Misery Niggas (Apr 22, 2021)

billydero said:


> BoozyBadger posted this today about police, to the accolades of other Twitter furries:
> 
> View attachment 2108442
> 
> .... but gosh, Boozy,  if THATS the case... then your beloved furry fandom is ALSO a spoiled bunch, because there’s far more than just one bad apple in the form of known pedos and zoosadists in the fandom?


I don't trust any furry lolcow who uses the bad apple phrase Unironically. Wish these people stoped simping for gooks and dindus just to get progressive clout.


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Apr 22, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> Are bronies alt-right now?
> What the hell have I missed.


I've seen more than a few around the block. Never ceases to amaze me how someone who watches cartoon animal people fuck each other in the ass on ponybooru turns around and decides white nationalism sounds neato.


----------



## Noebel (Apr 22, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> I've seen more than a few around the block. Never ceases to amaze me how someone who watches cartoon animal people fuck each other in the ass on ponybooru turns around and decides white nationalism sounds neato.


Horse people and good ideas aren't going in cohension oftenly. Else we wouldn't be discussing them so much.


----------



## round robin (Apr 22, 2021)

billydero said:


> BoozyBadger posted this today about police, to the accolades of other Twitter furries:
> 
> View attachment 2108442
> 
> .... but gosh, Boozy,  if THATS the case... then your beloved furry fandom is ALSO a spoiled bunch, because there’s far more than just one bad apple in the form of known pedos and zoosadists in the fandom?


Lmao, a lawyer of all people should never be able to invoke this phrase.


----------



## stopitpleaseithurts (Apr 22, 2021)

*! Powerlevel Alert !*​*!** Powerlevel Alert **!*​​My sibling is a furry, and is pretty tight within the fandom (and just to clarify they fucking _hates_ zoos and pedos.)  They are the type of fur to tell you that the fandom is largely good and necessarily harmless. I used a rebuttal to their opinion by saying "But since furries are generally open to letting people in the fandom, this causes a considerable amount of sexual deviants to enter the fandom."

Since a large chunk of the fandom happen to be made of minors, pedophilies (the sexual deviants I was referring to) are pretty much everywhere in the fandom hidden or not. They then replied to my rebuttal by saying, "Well, it is a fandom, you can't necessarily control who claims to be in the fandom, or even background check _every single furry  _that are openly furries (on social media). There are thousands upon thousands of furries on the web"

They also said that "Staff a furry conventions can't background check _every furry_ before going into said convention, it would take forever and no one would want to go."

They makes some good points, how would you guys respond. Although I still hold onto the belief  that as a minor, you should not partake or with any person online in the furry fandom.
​*! Powerlevel Alert !*​*!** Powerlevel Alert **!*​


----------



## billydero (Apr 22, 2021)

round robin said:


> Lmao, a lawyer of all people should never be able to invoke this phrase.


Exactly. Otherwise all the POCs he’s standing up for in this time of George Floyd are actually bad people, by his very logic. Let alone the furries.

Boozy occasionally will tweet something about how he totally pwned a opposing attorney or the judge in a trial with a brilliant comment but based on everything else he says, I think he totally makes those up.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Apr 22, 2021)

https://archive.vn/h9w4s
		



			https://twitter.com/SaintBullArt/status/1381738360151154690
		




...bonus points with making _Omori_ the 'Dogwhistle' of the Now.

Here, I guess that his 'grooming' was actually telling thons best friend to look at both sides of the issues instead of 'block and stay safe'.

EDIT: Apparently, there is a context behind this picture.


			https://archive.vn/xDcX8
		



			https://twitter.com/SaintBullArt/status/1378886499312230400
		

The original Tweet is gone, but I found a snapshot in Google:


			https://archive.vn/qs3GU
		

Th is apparently Dave:


			https://archive.ph/rbd99
		



			https://twitter.com/daveoverlord
		

Th is apparently Hiro:


			https://archive.vn/VyThT
		



			https://twitter.com/MrFujioka_Art
		


...honestly, this drama is not new, and even Matt Valkyrie is getting in on the drama, himself. Finding and archiving the whole mess is hard now.


----------



## Banditotron (Apr 22, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> https://archive.vn/h9w4s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like implication that having differing political opinions is as important to highlight in a callout as pedophilia is. Oh, furries.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 22, 2021)

Banditotron said:


> I like implication that having differing political opinions is as important to highlight in a callout as pedophilia is. Oh, furries.


Every callout document is a mixture of at least several from a list of things furfags consider bad:

Fucking dogs
Fucking kids
Being racist
Being right wing
Being white
Transphobic
and so on and so forth.

You require at least three items from there to make a good statement.


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Apr 22, 2021)

stopitpleaseithurts said:


> "Staff a furry conventions can't background check _every furry_ before going into said convention, it would take forever and no one would want to go."


>how would you respond
"That is true, it would be unreasonable to run a background check on thousands of potential attendees. However, as staff it is there duty to make a reasonable attempt at keeping their patrons safe from sexual predators. As they are presumably plugged into the fandom, they would be aware of high-profile furries who have been convicted (or highly suspected) of sex crimes. Keeping these individuals out would be the bare minimum. Also, they should maintain a blacklist of known predators to simply disallow. Even a very basic blacklist is orders of magnitude easier to maintain than universal background checks; a spreadsheet with basic automated search functionality would serve just fine."


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Apr 22, 2021)

stopitpleaseithurts said:


> They also said that "Staff a furry conventions can't background check _every furry_ before going into said convention, ... no one would want to go."


I wonder why.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Apr 22, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Every callout document is a mixture of at least several from a list of things furfags consider bad:
> 
> Fucking dogs
> Fucking kids
> ...



Can't forget being pro-law enforcement.   Anyone who doesn't agree with the ACAB message is a racist bootlicker according to a lot of them.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Apr 23, 2021)

RazorBackBacon said:


> >how would you respond
> "That is true, it would be unreasonable to run a background check on thousands of potential attendees. However, as staff it is there duty to make a reasonable attempt at keeping their patrons safe from sexual predators. As they are presumably plugged into the fandom, they would be aware of high-profile furries who have been convicted (or highly suspected) of sex crimes. Keeping these individuals out would be the bare minimum. Also, they should maintain a blacklist of known predators to simply disallow. Even a very basic blacklist is orders of magnitude easier to maintain than universal background checks; a spreadsheet with basic automated search functionality would serve just fine."



There is already a well established blacklist that every furry should be screened with before letting then into a convention:



Spoiler






			https://kiwifarms.net/forums/animal-control.83/


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 23, 2021)

TroonsDid911 said:


> There is already a well established blacklist that every furry should be screened with before letting then into a convention:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would expand that to include anyone with an InkBunny account, just in case.


----------



## Madre Muerte (Apr 23, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I would expand that to include anyone with an InkBunny account, just in case.


That's too large of population to exclude for furries, they're usually the ones to blow all the money.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 23, 2021)

Madre Muerte said:


> That's too large of population to exclude for furries, they're usually the ones to blow all the money.


You say it like reducing furcon attendance is a bad thing. I'm sure the CDC at least would be all for it, because even without the coof those "room parties" are a witch's cauldron of STDs.


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Apr 23, 2021)

stopitpleaseithurts said:


> "...it is a fandom, you can't necessarily control who claims to be in the fandom..."



Most of their opinion can be boiled down to this, which is pretty accurate. But it doesn't mean the fandom can't do better at weeding out the shitty parts.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 23, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> Most of their opinion can be boiled down to this, which is pretty accurate. But it doesn't mean the fandom can't do better at weeding out the shitty parts.


That is a correct opinion, yes.

The problem is that a lot of these degenerates hide behind it. Newsflash: the fandom can't control who associates with it, but the _inviduals composing the fandom_ are 100% free to shun and isolate the rotten sections of the fandom. But no one does, because they're too pornsick already.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Apr 23, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> That is a correct opinion, yes.
> 
> The problem is that a lot of these degenerates hide behind it. Newsflash: the fandom can't control who associates with it, but the _inviduals composing the fandom_ are 100% free to shun and isolate the rotten sections of the fandom. But no one does, because they're too pornsick already.


Fandom's 80% fappers. Can't fix shit when most are just concerned about their next orgasm.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Apr 23, 2021)

stopitpleaseithurts said:


> *! Powerlevel Alert !*​*!** Powerlevel Alert **!*​​"My sibling" is a furry, and is pretty tight within the fandom (and just to clarify they fucking _hates_ zoos and pedos.)  "They" are the type of fur to tell you that the fandom is largely good and necessarily harmless. I used a rebuttal to "their" opinion by saying "But since furries are generally open to letting people in the fandom, this causes a considerable amount of sexual deviants to enter the fandom."
> 
> Since a large chunk of the fandom happen to be made of minors, pedophilies (the sexual deviants I was referring to) are pretty much everywhere in the fandom hidden or not. They then replied to my rebuttal by saying, "Well, it is a fandom, you can't necessarily control who claims to be in the fandom, or even background check _every single furry  _that are openly furries (on social media). There are thousands upon thousands of furries on the web"
> 
> ...






Enhance.




Your "friend" sounds like a naive, gullible idiot. The only way the fandom will truly be cleansed is if we don't hang *banners* when announcing furry cons, rather _*the pedophilic and zoophilic members of our fine fandom*_.


----------



## stopitpleaseithurts (Apr 23, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> https://archive.vn/h9w4s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People with different political opinions from you = Pedo



Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> View attachment 2112169
> Enhance.
> View attachment 2112171
> 
> Your "friend" sounds like a naive, gullible idiot. The only way the fandom will truly be cleansed is if we don't hang *banners* when announcing furry cons, rather _*the pedophilic and zoophilic members of our fine fandom*_.


Kek, It's my _sibling_, and I knew what I was doing posting it. Moreso, I actually wanted to hear an solid opinion, and you provided one, so thanks.


----------



## Misery Niggas (Apr 23, 2021)

stopitpleaseithurts said:


> Kek, It's my _sibling_, and I knew what I was doing posting it. Moreso, I actually wanted to hear an solid opinion, and you provided one, so thanks.


you know you can do that by not borderline exposing yourself right? that's what the first rule is for retard.


----------



## stopitpleaseithurts (Apr 23, 2021)

stopitpleaseithurts said:


> Kek, It's my _sibling_, and I knew what I was doing posting it. Moreso, I actually wanted to hear an solid opinion, and you provided one, so thanks.


I mainly wanted you guys to respond to my sibling. So I could see the reaction on their face (or their response.) And no I will not be deleting these posts, because that is a poon move.



Misery Niggas said:


> you know you can do that by not borderline exposing yourself right? that's what the first rule is for retard.


I never even even gave out any info that could be exposing myself, I merely said that my sibling is a fur (which isn't info about myself, but little info about my sibling) but yeah, I could have wrote the post differently, plus I have been a lurker (with no account) when the Kero drama went about. So, I should have known better. Sorry about that.  



stopitpleaseithurts said:


> I never even even gave out any info that could be exposing myself, I merely said that my sibling is a fur (which isn't info about myself, but little info about my sibling) but yeah, I could have wrote the post differently, plus I have been a lurker (with no account) when the Kero drama went about. So, I should have known better. Sorry about that.


----------



## Big Bang (Apr 23, 2021)

You should take the advice of your username. Don't try to justify yourself. Just surf and lurk, and double-post powerlevel less, bro.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Apr 23, 2021)

stopitpleaseithurts said:


> I never even even gave out any info that could be exposing myself, I merely said that my sibling is a fur (which isn't info about myself, but little info about my sibling) but yeah, I could have wrote the post differently, plus I have been a lurker (with no account) when the Kero drama went about. So, I should have known better. Sorry about that.



Kill yourself


----------



## stopitpleaseithurts (Apr 23, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> You should take the advice of your username. Don't try to justify yourself. Just surf and lurk, and double-post powerlevel less, bro.


Yeah, I'll learn my lesson.


Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Kill yourself


y e s.


----------



## Misery Niggas (Apr 23, 2021)

stopitpleaseithurts said:


> I never even even gave out any info that could be exposing myself, I merely said that *my sibling is a fur *(which isn't info about myself, but *little info about my sibling*)


Not gonna state the obvious here, but just be careful next time. and tell your sibling to seek mental health before going to a furrycon.


----------



## stopitpleaseithurts (Apr 23, 2021)

Misery Niggas said:


> Not gonna state the obvious here, but just be careful next time. and tell your sibling to seek mental health before going to a furrycon.


Will do.


Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Kill yourself


No, I committed diabetes. Kids, don't eat too many Tollhouse cookies .


----------



## Mohammad Rajab Wali (Apr 23, 2021)

stopitpleaseithurts said:


> No, I committed diabetes. Kids, don't eat too many Tollhouse cookies  .


tell us more about this 'sibling' of yours


----------



## stopitpleaseithurts (Apr 23, 2021)

*"Hide your powerlevel." * Won't say anything more about my sibling.


----------



## round robin (Apr 23, 2021)

Keep double-posting, it's funny.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Apr 23, 2021)

stopitpleaseithurts said:


> *"Hide your powerlevel." * Won't say anything more about my sibling.


Tell us more about your “sibling.”


----------



## Spoonomancer (Apr 23, 2021)

Inb4 this sibling story applies to them


----------



## stopitpleaseithurts (Apr 23, 2021)

round robin said:


> Keep double-posting, it's funny.


OK


JethroTullamore said:


> Tell us more about your “sibling.”


Tell be more about your whiskey.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 23, 2021)

Jannies, can we please get a cleanup? Someone spilled their autism juicebox all over the thread.


----------



## Hymlenis572 (Apr 23, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Jannies, can we please get a cleanup? Someone spilled their autism juicebox all over the thread.


Cleanup on isle sperg!

anyways, anymore news on that pedo sisk?


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Apr 23, 2021)

Hymlenis572 said:


> Cleanup on isle sperg!
> 
> anyways, anymore news on that pedo sisk?


If that is the subject of #SaveOurSisk, then post about Sisk are in the Sergal thread.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Apr 23, 2021)

You know, 1% of the world's population is considered to be Sociopaths. That's 79 million people. More than enough to spread a million or so to America and have that be all the idiots and retards on the Internet in America, let alone Twitter, and let alone this "fandom". Would explain all the mental cases, too.


----------



## Thistle (Apr 24, 2021)

TrashCarousel said:


> twitter furries are Very Upset about the ios discord update... who the hell uses an iphone these days?
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/eevee/status/1382046312082722817
> ...


Awesome. That's what they get for using a shit, locked down OS and phone.



Sintharia said:


> Some servers use the NSFW tag to set a warning on spoiler channels because Discord doesn't provide a means to otherwise flag an entire chat channel for spoiler discussion. But iOS isn't really refusing to load servers with a single NSFW channel. It sounds more like they're targeting entirely NSFW servers, much like they did with Telegram. I expect that the actual implementation of this will be sketchy at best, and reliant upon self-identification, keywords, and user reports.



At any rate, it's just a reminder that you can't trust monolithic centralized services for shit.


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Apr 24, 2021)

Renard said:


> Forgot to post this a while back, some degenerate decided to try and threaten people who didn't support a zoophile by ejecting a shell while in a $3.5k animal suit, and they were subsequently booted off of Twitter in true furry fandom fashion
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			https://twitter.com/VibeCollie/status/1385810873696997378
		



			https://archive.ph/wip/pJnoY
		


Someone's salty.

Seems like someone highjacked the name and started getting pissy about what happened, asked their BF about it and got BTFO


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 24, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> https://twitter.com/VibeCollie/status/1385810873696997378
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Renard this is why we do not directly interact with cows.


----------



## Green-Machine (Apr 24, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Every callout document is a mixture of at least several from a list of things furfags consider bad:
> 
> Fucking dogs
> Fucking kids
> ...


once a statement gets to any of those clout chasing bullet points, I stop reading, and stop caring about what the rest of their post says. My mind instantly goes to, this is a lie.  whether it is or not mostly cause its usually copy paste stories that you see posted in nearly every callout post.


----------



## Internet_Loner (Apr 24, 2021)

You're right, it's not true. There are plenty of young  men in the Furry community that lean Conservative. Lot of low-key transphobia despite Femboys becoming more of a thing too.


----------



## Misery Niggas (Apr 24, 2021)

Internet_Loner said:


> You're right, it's not true. There are plenty of young  men in the Furry community that lean Conservative. Lot of low-key transphobia despite Femboys becoming more of a thing too.


the femboy label is considered transphobia to the very hard-left side of the fandom. although the outrage over it died out some time ago, there's still a handful who still feel this way. Plus, not that many furries that aren't big time popular artists rarely give a shit about mainstream politics 80% of the time and don't bother sperg about it on twitter.


----------



## Pukebucket (Apr 24, 2021)

Misery Niggas said:


> the femboy label is considered transphobia to the very hard-left side of the fandom. although the outrage over it died out some time ago, there's still a handful who still feel this way. Plus, not that many furries that aren't big time popular artists rarely give a shit about mainstream politics 80% of the time and don't bother sperg about it on twitter.


It's basically considered by the trans community to be a sexually fetishized label, along the same vein as calling a black woman an ebony jungle queen or a fat woman a BBW. Some trans people do lean into it (oftentimes trans sex workers do to get an audience) but for those who don't want to be fetishized or creeped on by randos trying to fuck them then it's considered demeaning. Dickgirl or futa has a similar meaning to trans women and cuntboy is another term used alongside femboy that is brought up.

I suspect it's going to become a more reclaimative thing as time goes on, like any slur; trans people can call themselves futa/cuntboy/femboy/dickgirl if they want, but non-trans people aren't politically correct if they do because they aren't part of the in group.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Apr 25, 2021)

Pukebucket said:


> It's basically considered by the trans community to be a sexually fetishized label, along the same vein as calling a black woman an ebony jungle queen or a fat woman a BBW. Some trans people do lean into it (oftentimes trans sex workers do to get an audience) but for those who don't want to be fetishized or creeped on by randos trying to fuck them then it's considered demeaning. Dickgirl or futa has a similar meaning to trans women and cuntboy is another term used alongside femboy that is brought up.
> 
> I suspect it's going to become a more reclaimative thing as time goes on, like any slur; trans people can call themselves futa/cuntboy/femboy/dickgirl if they want, but non-trans people aren't politically correct if they do because they aren't part of the in group.


So, basically the N word?


----------



## Internet_Loner (Apr 25, 2021)

Kuchipatchi said:


> So, basically the N word?


No, that would be Tranny or Shemale.
I don't see the LGBTQ community ever trying to take those words back simply because they are too entrenched in porn and exploitation. Faggot has been reclaimed by many gay men though.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 25, 2021)

Pukebucket said:


> It's basically considered by the trans community to be a sexually fetishized label, along the same vein as calling a black woman an ebony jungle queen or a fat woman a BBW. Some trans people do lean into it (oftentimes trans sex workers do to get an audience) but for those who don't want to be fetishized or creeped on by randos trying to fuck them then it's considered demeaning. Dickgirl or futa has a similar meaning to trans women and cuntboy is another term used alongside femboy that is brought up.
> 
> I suspect it's going to become a more reclaimative thing as time goes on, like any slur; trans people can call themselves futa/cuntboy/femboy/dickgirl if they want, but non-trans people aren't politically correct if they do because they aren't part of the in group.


They can't have their cake and fucking eat it too. Either they get the sexual attention or accept not a lot of people want to fuck a gaping festering wound.


----------



## round robin (Apr 25, 2021)

Pukebucket said:


> those who don't want to be fetishized or creeped on by randos trying to fuck them


So none of them.


----------



## 4 gold chains (Apr 25, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> @Renard this is why we do not directly interact with cows.


Noted.

Account used to contact them was essentially a burner and has been gone for weeks now.


----------



## 4 gold chains (Apr 25, 2021)

Returning to a bit of old drama, it seems like a suit that was used in a murrsuit video involving a 14 year old and a 26 year old that goes by the name Nightshade (Ray A. Mayer, of Prairie Farm, Wisconsin) is now owned by another murrsuiter who's dated a pedo in the past. Weirdchamp.

Nightshade's twitter: https://twitter.com/nightshade69696
A nice ATW tweet summarizing the matter: https://twitter.com/KeroArchive/status/1377311859263614986
News article on Nightshade's arrest: https://www.wspynews.com/news/local...cle_21f3c72a-267c-11eb-9ba3-532583dea512.html
Pedo man's been released on bail w/access to the internet, :visibleconcern: https://twitter.com/OBIJ_Official/status/1384693389472550913/photo/1



Spoiler: Censored screenshots of the tweets of the video in question









[a]: https://files.catbox.moe/q0wv50.jpg | https://files.catbox.moe/54tqfi.jpg
also, jesus fuck the amount of likes that were on those posts worries me





Spoiler: Some neat contradictions








[a]: https://files.catbox.moe/94jdz5.png | https://files.catbox.moe/qhkdzu.jpg



New/current owner: https://www.instagram.com/cookie.the.fox2/ | https://www.instagram.com/p/CMsAM02JZ6F/
Original sales post from previous owner (afaik this was the owner after the murrsuit video, not 100% sure): https://www.instagram.com/p/B9ZsPdBpiZ8/



I don't think washing can get rid of the fact that a 14y/o was a victim of statutory rape while wearing this. Only flames can. 

Goes to show how aware furries are prior to making a $1-3k fucksuit purchase.
especially the ones from illinois...


----------



## Noebel (Apr 25, 2021)

Pukebucket said:


> It's basically considered by the trans community to be a sexually fetishized label, along the same vein as calling a black woman an ebony jungle queen or a fat woman a BBW. Some trans people do lean into it (oftentimes trans sex workers do to get an audience) but for those who don't want to be fetishized or creeped on by randos trying to fuck them then it's considered demeaning. Dickgirl or futa has a similar meaning to trans women and cuntboy is another term used alongside femboy that is brought up.
> 
> I suspect it's going to become a more reclaimative thing as time goes on, like any slur; trans people can call themselves futa/cuntboy/femboy/dickgirl if they want, but non-trans people aren't politically correct if they do because they aren't part of the in group.


I think it comes out of a fundamental difference between femboy and trans. I think, for femboys whatever they do isn't a part of their day-to-day identity, like they don't actually think that they are women(I'm not a big expert on different fraction of gay, so I might be wrong on that one). Plus, in order to be a femboy, person in question need to pass to some extent. That is the core concept, because without the elements of feminity one would be just boynext dor. As in trans circles, any apperance requirements are considered harmful gatekeeping. Fundamental enmity is like between Scots and British, Scots and Irish, Scots and other Scots.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Apr 25, 2021)

Noebel said:


> I think it comes out of a fundamental difference between femboy and trans. I think, for femboys whatever they do isn't a part of their day-to-day identity, like they don't actually think that they are women.


That's pretty much it. A femboy is a twink who looks good in a dress, but who is otherwise male and usually gay. Trap is also a term for them.

The trans cult have tried to repurpose these words as antitrans insults so they can claim more oppression, but it's pretty obvious that their real issue with traps and femboys is that they pass better than any troon could. 



Noebel said:


> Fundamental enmity is like between Scots and British, Scots and Irish, Scots and other Scots.


Those Scots are certainly a contentious people.


----------



## Vault (Apr 25, 2021)

teriyakiburns said:


> That's pretty much it. A femboy is a twink who looks good in a dress, but who is otherwise male and usually gay. Trap is also a term for them.
> 
> The trans cult have tried to repurpose these words as antitrans insults so they can claim more oppression, but it's pretty obvious that their real issue with traps and femboys is that they pass better than any troon could.


I'd say a good amount of the older trans folk have enough brain to know that trap, femboy, drags and all that shit are completely different from actually being trans. But then you get weird figureheads like RuPaul trying to tie them together, when they're nothing comparable at all. Younger people who think the world is out to get them will revel in the idea that "omg that's offensive :/" so they can feel higher and mightier than anyone else. Shit self esteem.

I can see why Trap can bother some folk as it's often linked to hentai porn with the 'surprise!' factor of a character appearing male/female until being outed later, which is, of course, a nasty situation for a trans person to be in (That's why you fucking _tell your partner_ before going to the bedroom). But it's still completely different, and expecting respect in a porn setting is fucking bizarre. There's plenty of trans folk who have taken porn term words like cuntboy and dickgirl and are happy to own that shit, but then you get others who kick and scream a frenzy.

Insults can't hurt you. They might make you feel shitty sure but part of that is down to how you choose to take them. A trans person happily walking around living their life and ignoring the 'insults' will not feel the effect, and those who cry and whine and scream about it are bringing part of that effect into it simply by reacting so strongly in the first place. I'm sure plenty of gay and bi folk have and still do go through similar.

Sure, certain words tied to past experiences make me feel a bit uncomfortable, but I simply don't use them. People who scream at others for their word choices are just trying to exert power.  I imagine certain cultural aspects come into it too, for instance, Queer is still seen as rather insulting in the UK but in the US so many young lgbt folk are calling themselves it all the time now.  Trap is not seen as an insult really in places of its origin either.

Part of that is why I found the whole e621 issues in the past with tag terms like dickgirl and cuntboy so odd. There is a very distinct difference often in 'realistic' trans bodies and porn bodies. These depictions stretch to art, too. Let people search for what they want.


----------



## lint roller (Apr 25, 2021)

Renard said:


> Returning to a bit of old drama, it seems like a suit that was used in a murrsuit video involving a 14 year old and a 26 year old that goes by the name Nightshade (Ray A. Mayer, of Prairie Farm, Wisconsin) is now owned by another murrsuiter who's dated a pedo in the past. Weirdchamp.
> 
> Nightshade's twitter: https://twitter.com/nightshade69696
> A nice ATW tweet summarizing the matter: https://twitter.com/KeroArchive/status/1377311859263614986
> ...


So, vanilla furry outed as boring and moderately shit, definitely nothing illegal going on. Please.


----------



## NotSoAceCatPartTwo (Apr 25, 2021)

Noebel said:


> I think it comes out of a fundamental difference between femboy and trans. I think, for femboys whatever they do isn't a part of their day-to-day identity, like they don't actually think that they are women(I'm not a big expert on different fraction of gay, so I might be wrong on that one). Plus, in order to be a femboy, person in question need to pass to some extent. That is the core concept, because without the elements of feminity one would be just boynext dor. As in trans circles, any apperance requirements are considered harmful gatekeeping. Fundamental enmity is like between Scots and British, Scots and Irish, Scots and other Scots.


Damn Scots they ruined Scotland.


Renard said:


> Returning to a bit of old drama, it seems like a suit that was used in a murrsuit video involving a 14 year old and a 26 year old that goes by the name Nightshade (Ray A. Mayer, of Prairie Farm, Wisconsin) is now owned by another murrsuiter who's dated a pedo in the past. Weirdchamp.
> 
> Nightshade's twitter: https://twitter.com/nightshade69696
> A nice ATW tweet summarizing the matter: https://twitter.com/KeroArchive/status/1377311859263614986
> ...


Can't hide your carpet under your shit...or how did that saying go again??

Anyway another furfag being outed banging a minor (or like 100th time) is really no surprise at all, if anything this is one of the least horrifying cases I've seen this past decade then again if the guy was aware of their bedmate's age then it sure raises a lot of red flags.

That being saying his response was honestly hilarious, good luck selling that suit mate!


----------



## Sharklaser (Apr 25, 2021)

Noebel said:


> I think it comes out of a fundamental difference between femboy and trans. I think, for femboys whatever they do isn't a part of their day-to-day identity, like they don't actually think that they are women(I'm not a big expert on different fraction of gay, so I might be wrong on that one). Plus, in order to be a femboy, person in question need to pass to some extent. That is the core concept, because without the elements of feminity one would be just boynext dor. As in trans circles, any apperance requirements are considered harmful gatekeeping. Fundamental enmity is like between *Scots and British English, Scots and Irish, Scots and other Scots.*


They get along with the Welsh sometimes, so it's OK.


----------



## stopitpleaseithurts (Apr 25, 2021)

Pukebucket said:


> It's basically considered by the trans community to be a sexually fetishized label, along the same vein as calling a black woman an ebony jungle queen or a fat woman a BBW. Some trans people do lean into it (oftentimes trans sex workers do to get an audience) but for those who don't want to be fetishized or creeped on by randos trying to fuck them then it's considered demeaning. Dickgirl or futa has a similar meaning to trans women and cuntboy is another term used alongside femboy that is brought up.
> 
> I suspect it's going to become a more reclaimative thing as time goes on, like any slur; trans people can call themselves futa/cuntboy/femboy/dickgirl if they want, but non-trans people aren't politically correct if they do because they aren't part of the in group.


Well speaking of the devil...





I hate this.



Vault said:


> I'd say a good amount of the older trans folk have enough brain to know that trap, femboy, drags and all that shit are completely different from actually being trans. But then you get weird figureheads like RuPaul trying to tie them together, when they're nothing comparable at all. Younger people who think the world is out to get them will revel in the idea that "omg that's offensive :/" so they can feel higher and mightier than anyone else. Shit self esteem.
> 
> I can see why Trap can bother some folk as it's often linked to hentai porn with the 'surprise!' factor of a character appearing male/female until being outed later, which is, of course, a nasty situation for a trans person to be in (That's why you fucking _tell your partner_ before going to the bedroom). But it's still completely different, and expecting respect in a porn setting is fucking bizarre. There's plenty of trans folk who have taken porn term words like cuntboy and dickgirl and are happy to own that shit, but then you get others who kick and scream a frenzy.
> 
> ...


Essentially, if your trans, and someone calls you a trap, you can merely chuckle behind your breath and take pity in those who try to insult you, because they quite literally cannot make a simple distinction between you, and a cis person dressing as the opposite sex.

Wait... how the fuck did furry drama veer into a discussion about the difference between a transgender individual and a crossdressing?



Renard said:


> Returning to a bit of old drama, it seems like a suit that was used in a murrsuit video involving a 14 year old and a 26 year old that goes by the name Nightshade (Ray A. Mayer, of Prairie Farm, Wisconsin) is now owned by another murrsuiter who's dated a pedo in the past. Weirdchamp.
> 
> Nightshade's twitter: https://twitter.com/nightshade69696
> A nice ATW tweet summarizing the matter: https://twitter.com/KeroArchive/status/1377311859263614986
> ...


Another day, another dime, busting degenerate furries every time .


----------



## Loser Elite (Apr 25, 2021)

Usually lurk through Furry Drama rather than post but a friend of mine shared something with me I think might interest a few people.








No clue what this is in relation to. Have a hunch it MIGHT be related to some other cows mentioned in the personal lol cow thread but thought I'd post this here since it's appropriately typical furry sperging drama


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 25, 2021)

stopitpleaseithurts said:


> Essentially, if your trans, and someone calls you a trap, you can merely chuckle behind your breath and take pity in those who try to insult you, because they quite literally cannot make a simple distinction between you, and a cis person dressing as the opposite sex.
> 
> Wait... how the fuck did furry drama veer into a discussion about the difference between a transgender individual and a crossdressing?


You will never be a real woman. You have no womb, you have no ovaries, you have no eggs. You are a homosexual man twisted by drugs and surgery into a crude mockery of nature's perfection.

All the "validation" you get is two-faced and half-hearted. Behind your back people mock you. Your parents are disgusted and ashamed of you, your "friends" laugh at your ghoulish appearance behind closed doors.

Men are utterly repulsed by you. Thousands of years of evolution have allowed men to sniff out frauds with incredible efficiency. Even trannies who "pass" look uncanny and unnatural to a man. Your bone structure is a dead giveaway. And even if you manage to get a drunk guy home with you, he'll turn tail and bolt the second he gets a whiff of your diseased, infected axe wound.

You will never be happy. You wrench out a fake smile every single morning and tell yourself it's going to be ok, but deep inside you feel the depression creeping up like a weed, ready to crush you under the unbearable weight.

Eventually it'll be too much to bear - you'll buy a rope, tie a noose, put it around your neck, and plunge into the cold abyss. Your parents will find you, heartbroken but relieved that they no longer have to live with the unbearable shame and disappointment. They'll bury you with a headstone marked with your birth name, and every passerby for the rest of eternity will know a man is buried there. Your body will decay and go back to the dust, and all that will remain of your legacy is a skeleton that is unmistakably male.

This is your fate. This is what you chose.


----------



## stopitpleaseithurts (Apr 25, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> You will never be a real woman. You have no womb, you have no ovaries, you have no eggs. You are a homosexual man twisted by drugs and surgery into a crude mockery of nature's perfection.
> 
> All the "validation" you get is two-faced and half-hearted. Behind your back people mock you. Your parents are disgusted and ashamed of you, your "friends" laugh at your ghoulish appearance behind closed doors.
> 
> ...


This is the most accurate and simultaneously the most depressing thing i've read on the Farms. Even if its a copypasta.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 25, 2021)

stopitpleaseithurts said:


> This is the most accurate and simultaneously the most depressing thing i've read on the Farms.


Nigga it's a copypasta.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 25, 2021)

stopitpleaseithurts said:


> they quite literally cannot make a simple distinction between you, and a cis person dressing as the opposite sex.


"they can't differentiate between a man pretending to be a woman and a man pretending to be a woman"
lol


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 25, 2021)

Loser Elite said:


> Usually lurk through Furry Drama rather than post but a friend of mine shared something with me I think might interest a few people.
> View attachment 2119011
> 
> View attachment 2119012
> ...


How cute. Apparently keeping receipts to people's online stupidity means we're Nazis. Who knew that having the ability to produce evidence of events that happened in the past was a sign of being an ardent follower of National-Socialism? I certainly didn't.

Meanwhile, a good quarter of the spergs posting in this thread are gay and no one gives a fuck. _Don't be a lolcow and you won't be featured here_, is that too hard to understand?

What am I talking about... if these morons could understand the lesson, they wouldn't be lolcows. So... shine on "Cora", you fucking troon. We'll be here when you return, and whatever got you to go into lockdown will still be here, too.


----------



## stopitpleaseithurts (Apr 25, 2021)

Hothead said:


> Nigga it's a copypasta.


Goddamnit.


----------



## Vampirella (Apr 25, 2021)

stopitpleaseithurts said:


> *cis* person


You mean a normal person?


stopitpleaseithurts said:


> Wait... how the fuck did furry drama veer into a discussion about the difference between a transgender individual and a crossdressing?


Most furrys are troons. Hell finding a furry that's not a genderspecial is rare now a days. Most furrys just all blend together with all the pronouns and degenerate sex shit. It's hard to tell them apart now.


----------



## stopitpleaseithurts (Apr 25, 2021)

Madam Nekromantik said:


> You mean a normal person?
> 
> Most furrys are troons. Hell finding a furry that's not a genderspecial is rare now a days. Most furrys just all blend together with all the pronouns and degenerate sex shit. It's hard to tell them apart now.


In general, a cis person is a person who isn't a transgender, and some people really do feel like the opposite sex, and I really don't care if you identify as such. Also, did you mean furries?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 25, 2021)

stopitpleaseithurts said:


> In general, a cis person is a person who isn't a transgender, and some people really do feel like the opposite sex, and I really don't care if you identify as such. Also, did you mean furries?


...the fuck do you mean "in general".  The term "cisgender" as defined is absolute, as in "you cannot be cisgendered if you are transgendered and vice versa".  Saying "in general" implies exceptions and... there CAN'T be any with that kind of thing.


----------



## stopitpleaseithurts (Apr 25, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> How cute. Apparently keeping receipts to people's online stupidity means we're Nazis. Who knew that having the ability to produce evidence of events that happened in the past was a sign of being an ardent follower of National-Socialism? I certainly didn't.


Wait, didn't the Nazis _*kill *_socialists? Huh makes sense...



Hothead said:


> ...the fuck do you mean "in general".  The term "cisgender" as defined is absolute, as in "you cannot be cisgendered if you are transgendered and vice versa".  Saying "in general" implies exceptions and... there CAN'T be any with that kind of thing.


"In general" can also can be interpreted "as a whole." But I understand where you are coming from. Since the dictionary states that it can mean usually, which isn't exactly absolute.


----------



## Madre Muerte (Apr 25, 2021)

stopitpleaseithurts said:


> Wait, didn't the Nazis _*kill *_socialists? Huh makes sense...


They also killed themselves, Jews, Romanis, Christians, They killed everybody


----------



## stopitpleaseithurts (Apr 25, 2021)

Madre Muerte said:


> They also killed themselves, Jews, Romanis, Christians, They killed everybody


I know. The Nazis were fucked up. What I'm saying is that if they claimed that they were "socialists" why did they kill other socialists.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 25, 2021)

stopitpleaseithurts said:


> "In general" can also can be interpreted "as a whole." But I understand where you are coming from. Since the dictionary states that it can mean usually, which isn't exactly absolute.


If it wasn't obvious, I fucking hate you.

Press + Quote if you're gonna reply to multiple posts, you stupid nigger.


----------



## stopitpleaseithurts (Apr 25, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> If it wasn't obvious, I fucking hate you.
> 
> Press + Quote if you're gonna reply to multiple posts, you stupid nigger.


Ah, thanks for the advise! Also, I like your posts!


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 25, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> How cute. Apparently keeping receipts to people's online stupidity means we're Nazis. Who knew that having the ability to produce evidence of events that happened in the past was a sign of being an ardent follower of National-Socialism?


Say what you like about the tenets of National Socialism.  At least they're not furries.


----------



## stopitpleaseithurts (Apr 25, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Say what you like about the tenets of National Socialism.  At least they're not furries.


Walt Disney was.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Apr 25, 2021)

stopitpleaseithurts said:


> Walt Disney was.


holy shit how autistic are you


----------



## stopitpleaseithurts (Apr 25, 2021)

Cable said:


> holy shit how autistic are you


Very.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Apr 25, 2021)

stopitpleaseithurts said:


> Wait, didn't the Nazis _*kill *_socialists? Huh makes sense...


Adolf Hitler went into a lot of detail as to why he viewed his shit to be both nationalist _and_ socialist.  What it boiled down to in his speeches was "we're the ubermensch but that isn't worth shit unless every member of the ubermensch devotes him/herself solely to the nation of Germany and also completely eradicates the concept of him/herself as an individual, or as a member of any social group at all except the whole nation of Germany."

Socialism was, and still is, the idea of everything belonging to everybody and everybody working for everybody else and everybody getting along perfectly and living happily ever after _once you burn the entire motherfucking system to the ground_ and establish a new temporary system that's supposed to help orientate everybody into their new adorable communal lifestyle of everybody around the world joining hands and happily WHOOPS the new temporary system wasn't temporary at all because humans don't work that way and are very strongly inclined to be greedy amoral pricks to each other regardless of what system you put them in, pranked ya.  Socialism, particularly at the time of WWII, gallivanted about as being pacifist as punch _once everybody who stands in the way of the revolution is fucking dead_ and a lot of people didn't trust it for that reason, especially angry young Weimar Germans whose sense of identity was fucked to shit by everything going on and didn't like the socialist idea of being devoted to some nebulous, global "the people."  Hitler was the spark but Germany was a dumpster full of gasoline-soaked rags at the time that Hitler began public life.


----------



## stopitpleaseithurts (Apr 25, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Adolf Hitler went into a lot of detail as to why he viewed his shit to be both nationalist _and_ socialist.  What it boiled down to in his speeches was "we're the ubermensch but that isn't worth shit unless every member of the ubermensch devotes him/herself solely to the nation of Germany and also completely eradicates the concept of him/herself as an individual, or as a member of any social group at all except the whole nation of Germany."
> 
> Socialism was, and still is, the idea of everything belonging to everybody and everybody working for everybody else and everybody getting along perfectly and living happily ever after _once you burn the entire motherfucking system to the ground_ and establish a new temporary system that's supposed to help orientate everybody into their new adorable communal lifestyle of everybody around the world joining hands and happily WHOOPS the new temporary system wasn't temporary at all because humans don't work that way and are very strongly inclined to be greedy amoral pricks to each other regardless of what system you put them in, pranked ya.  Socialism, particularly at the time of WWII, gallivanted about as being pacifist as punch _once everybody who stands in the way of the revolution is fucking dead_ and a lot of people didn't trust it for that reason, especially angry young Weimar Germans whose sense of identity was fucked to shit by everything going on and didn't like the socialist idea of being devoted to some nebulous, global "the people."  Hitler was the spark but Germany was a dumpster full of gasoline-soaked rags at the time that Hitler began public life.


Shit man, thanks.


----------



## NotSoAceCatPartTwo (Apr 25, 2021)

Loser Elite said:


> Usually lurk through Furry Drama rather than post but a friend of mine shared something with me I think might interest a few people.
> View attachment 2119011
> 
> View attachment 2119012
> ...


I find responses like this the most hilarious ones, usually the most vocal ones happen to be the most degenerate. No one was actually targeting you sweetheart but you did a great job making a fool of yourself.

Also "fuck you if you think otherwise". What a nice and agreeable person  


Corn Flakes said:


> _Don't be a lolcow and you won't be featured here_, is that too hard to understand?



Too late, lunacy is too ingrained already.



stopitpleaseithurts said:


> Walt Disney was.


I was just wondering how many "autistic" rating could fit in one post and you just responded with "not enough".


----------



## omori (Apr 25, 2021)

Loser Elite said:


> Usually lurk through Furry Drama rather than post but a friend of mine shared something with me I think might interest a few people.
> View attachment 2119011
> 
> View attachment 2119012
> ...


Literally who? 
Also sir, ma’am, whatever, you’re in your 30s. Little too old to have an imaginary friend.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 26, 2021)

NotSoAceCatPartTwo said:


> I find responses like this the most hilarious ones, usually the most vocal ones happen to be the most degenerate. No one was actually targeting you sweetheart but you did a great job making a fool of yourself.
> 
> Also "fuck you if you think otherwise". What a nice and agreeable person


Really, someone should keep an eye on that one. From what I saw of replies tagging @CoraVixen, I'm sure that once they reopen their twitter there will be plenty of dumbass political hot takes to make fun of.


----------



## round robin (Apr 26, 2021)

Loser Elite said:


> Usually lurk through Furry Drama rather than post but a friend of mine shared something with me I think might interest a few people.
> View attachment 2119011
> 
> View attachment 2119012
> ...


Class traitor, lmao what? Degenerate-that-thinks-they're-a-big-titty-fox is not a class, faggot. How do these people take this larp so seriously?


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Apr 26, 2021)

round robin said:


> Class traitor, lmao what? Degenerate-that-thinks-they're-a-big-titty-fox is not a class, faggot. How do these people take this larp so seriously?


He's betraying the special education class he was lovingly taught in by trying hard to pretend he's not one of them. That's what he meant by class traitor.


----------



## Pukebucket (Apr 26, 2021)

round robin said:


> Class traitor, lmao what? Degenerate-that-thinks-they're-a-big-titty-fox is not a class, faggot. How do these people take this larp so seriously?


Wonderful how these people go "if you use Kiwifarms as a source for evidence against known monsters you are a Nazi class traitor tromophobe" as though there are a myriad of other safe, queer-positive, victim friendly sites to choose from where people feel cozy enough to post discussion and dox on proven pedophiles, zoophiles/sadists, and other malignant abusers within the fandom _without_ getting immediately getting called out as a faker and a shit disturber by everyone in their close proximity scrambling to cover their own asses before deliberating on whether or not to kick the victim or the abuser out of the broader community based on how many popularity votes each has.

Really, if furries want to set up another site explicitly for maintaining evidence and exposing known abusers for the safety of the fandom at large in a more respectful way I would like to see it, but every single fucking community they've built around keeping tabs on bad faith actors has been deleted due to infighting and mods abusing power to cover up for their buddies, or have been locked to broader viewership to anyone who might actually benefit from a bit of forewarning to stay afloat.


----------



## NotSoAceCatPartTwo (Apr 26, 2021)

Pukebucket said:


> Wonderful how these people go "if you use Kiwifarms as a source for evidence against known monsters you are a Nazi class traitor tromophobe" as though there are a myriad of other safe, queer-positive, victim friendly sites to choose from where people feel cozy enough to post discussion and dox on proven pedophiles, zoophiles/sadists, and other malignant abusers within the fandom _without_ getting immediately getting called out as a faker and a shit disturber by everyone in their close proximity scrambling to cover their own asses before deliberating on whether or not to kick the victim or the abuser out of the broader community based on how many popularity votes each has.
> 
> Really, if furries want to set up another site explicitly for maintaining evidence and exposing known abusers for the safety of the fandom at large in a more respectful way I would like to see it, but every single fucking community they've built around keeping tabs on bad faith actors has been deleted due to infighting and mods abusing power to cover up for their buddies, or have been locked to broader viewership to anyone who might actually benefit from a bit of forewarning to stay afloat.


The question here is, how many of self proclaimed furfags will be willing to expose all the skeletons in the fandom's closet even if it was for the greater good? How many will hide face due to proximity with an actual pedo/zoo? How many are actual buddy buddies with said pedos and zoos? How many are those pedos and zoos and have maybe too much influence in young and impressionable audiences?

No matter how good intended a site like that would be it would be quickly dismissed as an attempt to tear the fandom down.

I really want to be optimistic and believe the furries as a """""community"""" have changed and learned to alienate  the most messed up members but time has proved me wrong time and time again.

EDIT: Words because auto-correct is an ass


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 26, 2021)

Pukebucket said:


> Really, if furries want to set up another site explicitly for maintaining evidence and exposing known abusers for the safety of the fandom at large in a more respectful way I would like to see it, but every single fucking community they've built around keeping tabs on bad faith actors has been deleted due to infighting and mods abusing power to cover up for their buddies, or have been locked to broader viewership to anyone who might actually benefit from a bit of forewarning to stay afloat.


If Vivisector or Crush, Yiff, Destroy still existed and did what they did back then, there would be no need for the Animal Control forum.  Maybe if they'd listened to the Burned Furs, the fandom wouldn't be the absolute cesspool of degeneracy it is now.


----------



## Vault (Apr 26, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> If Vivisector or Crush, Yiff, Destroy still existed and did what they did back then, there would be no need for the Animal Control forum.  Maybe if they'd listened to the Burned Furs, the fandom wouldn't be the absolute cesspool of degeneracy it is now.


I know lulz/furi used to do posting about people in the fandom a lot, awareness shit, but the fact the board is littered with literal zooporn and cub nowadays kinda axes that out. No one would trust that place even with the decent info.

I think that's what people don't realize about KF. The OPs here are wonderfully organized most of the time, with good info that isn't going to disappear or whatever. The lulz/furi board was notorious for spreading rumours a lot, for one, and KF seems to be very urging on actually having decent proof for your claims.

Plus y'know the lack of intermittent photos of dog dicks here is a bonus.


----------



## Pukebucket (Apr 26, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> If Vivisector or Crush, Yiff, Destroy still existed and did what they did back then, there would be no need for the Animal Control forum.  Maybe if they'd listened to the Burned Furs, the fandom wouldn't be the absolute cesspool of degeneracy it is now.


Kind of agree except on the last bit.

Nobody listened to the Burned Furs because their entire mission statement to clean up the fandom fell apart the moment they started comparing LGBT furries to shit like pedos, zoos, and whatever weird mock sex trafficking was going down at that one furry convention that caused them to initially chimp out. They spread themselves way too thin to fast and targeted such a broad swath of the fandom that there was no way anybody was going to listen to them. If you want to protest about the conduct going down at a Pride parade, don't roll up to it wearing leather and assless chaps and start preaching about what is socially acceptable or not unless it's something the majority can agree on.

Most furries I remember talking to at the time about the mock slave market thing that kicked it all off agreed it was pretty fucked up and were in somewhat agreement that the Burned Furs had a point regarding how sexual misconduct is treated by the fandom at large. But they ultimately turned tail once the BF became more and more militantly anti-gay, because being kicked out of one of the few spaces where they felt accepted by both LGBT _and_ non-gays just wasn't worth biting the hand that feeds, so to speak.

Some Burned Furs did try to be the voice of reason and point out that gays having sex in their fursuits in a hotel room or some dude wearing a Sally Acorn costume being treated as a woman on the floor probably wouldn't cause the world to come crashing down around them and that the fandom already had such a longstanding association with the alphabet soup that trying to decry it now would just alienate their actual message, but a good chunk of the BF schismed and doubled down, leading to the demise of the movement because they spread themselves too thin.

If anything the existence of the Burned Furs and the stupid overreaching shit they did has likely made the fandom even more simultaneously nebulous and insular, especially while Yiff In Hell was going down, by essentially pissing off even most normie furs into crowding up with people they'd otherwise hate.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 26, 2021)

Pukebucket said:


> Kind of agree except on the last bit.
> 
> Nobody listened to the Burned Furs because their entire mission statement to clean up the fandom fell apart the moment they started comparing LGBT furries to shit like pedos, zoos, and whatever weird mock sex trafficking was going down at that one furry convention that caused them to initially chimp out. They spread themselves way too thin to fast and targeted such a broad swath of the fandom that there was no way anybody was going to listen to them. If you want to protest about the conduct going down at a Pride parade, don't roll up to it wearing leather and assless chaps and start preaching about what is socially acceptable or not unless it's something the majority can agree on.
> 
> ...


Let's also not forget that the Burned Furs suffered from the exact same issue the rest of the fandom does: a complete lack of gatekeeping and no centralized authority whatsoever. Any asshole could call themselves a "Burned Fur" and say whatever shit they wanted. That included raging homophobes who were perfectly happy to see cub rape porn displayed for all to see, so long as it was "straight" cub rape porn. Or clout-chasing bigots trying to latch on to the movement for power. Or the same kind of furry degenerate the Burned Furs wanted to eject from the fandom in the first place, false-flagging the operation by posting completely batshit insane posts under an alias in order to discredit the whole group from within. 

Almost ten years ago I've had an older furry (who has trooned out since, who'd have though?) boast in private to me that he did that last one, by the way.

Really, the Burned Furs were a huge mess and couldn't get shit done because they tried to fight furry bullshit with more furry bullshit. They tried to present themselves as an exclusive club of wholesomeness, even though the people who came up with the idea were petty little assholes themselves and they tried to exert control over a crowd they designed to work as a disorganized mob like the rest of the furry fandom. There was no possible positive outcome for them, the whole movement was bound to collapse.


----------



## Pax Europaea (Apr 26, 2021)

Update on Ketu, they've devolved into the routine trans victim narrative. Jumping on anyone that goes against their identity for more and more sympathy. A rolling ball of pity. On a positive note they did have a depression phase recently.



Main Post.



With that jawline, I think you'll always be identified as a Male, no matter how much you want to cry and cope that you are a Girl.


Bonus





Your browser is not able to display this video.



Archives will be added when the website isn't fucked.

https://archive.md/k2SKPhttps://archive.md/xozCqhttps://archive.md/jewkHhttps://archive.md/c614a


----------



## Noebel (Apr 26, 2021)

Corust said:


> Update on Ketu, they've devolved into the routine trans victim narrative. Jumping on anyone that goes against their identity for more and more sympathy. A rolling ball of pity. On a positive note they did have a depression phase recently.


This person does resemble Viktor Tsoy, lead singer of Kino band.


Spoiler


----------



## HEXbox Carousel (Apr 26, 2021)

Searched this guy's handle and haven't found anything on the farms, so here we go: "Pampered CackleRoar," a 29 year old diaper furry and social justice warrior.
His Twitter is absolutely packed with selfies of himself in diapers in various degrees of being pissed/shit in. Absolutely disgusting.


Spoiler: piss and shit helpfully censored











			https://twitter.com/SmellyHyenasaur
		


Edit:



Posted in 'personal lolcows: furry edition,' since this guy is... a lot.


----------



## NotSoAceCatPartTwo (Apr 26, 2021)

Corust said:


> Update on Ketu, they've devolved into the routine trans victim narrative. Jumping on anyone that goes against their identity for more and more sympathy. A rolling ball of pity. On a positive note they did have a depression phase recently.
> View attachment 2120476
> 
> Main Post.
> ...



They kinda look like a lady, a 60 year old neurotic lady, but a lady at that.


----------



## Racoober (Apr 26, 2021)

Corust said:


> Update on Ketu, they've devolved into the routine trans victim narrative. Jumping on anyone that goes against their identity for more and more sympathy. A rolling ball of pity. On a positive note they did have a depression phase recently.
> View attachment 2120476
> 
> Main Post.
> ...


HAHA looks like he belongs to a fuckin hair metal band. Thanks for the update friend!
YWNBAW


----------



## Vampirella (Apr 26, 2021)

NotSoAceCatPartTwo said:


> They kinda look like a lady, a 60 year old neurotic lady, but a lady at that.



I think it's more like this.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 26, 2021)

A very quickly deleted journal accusing some popufur of rape. I do not know anything about this and I do apologize for the mile long screencap, but when shit's deleted too quick to archive you make do with what you have.



Spoiler: Longpost as fuck


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Apr 26, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> A very quickly deleted journal accusing some popufur of rape. I do not know anything about this and I do apologize for the mile long screencap, but when shit's deleted too quick to archive you make do with what you have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard of Bai in the context of "there's this one insufferable sperg who thinks he owns the concept of having a sheep fursona."  That was a very long fuckin' time ago though.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Apr 26, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> A very quickly deleted journal accusing some popufur of rape. I do not know anything about this and I do apologize for the mile long screencap, but when shit's deleted too quick to archive you make do with what you have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't say with 100% certainty, but I think that might be Ferality. The timeline of it happening 10 years ago, the drama and hate, those match up with what's publicly known. The animal porn matches up with what's been said about Zaush, too.


----------



## Dahmer (Apr 26, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> I can't say with 100% certainty, but I think that might be Ferality. The timeline of it happening 10 years ago, the drama and hate, those match up with what's publicly known. The animal porn matches up with what's been said about Zaush, too.


Some details don't match up. Ferality went to Zaush's house, while this person says that this occurred at a hotel with video evidence of them being at the hotel. I don't believe Ferality ever went to a doctor because she didn't even consider it rape but just being manipulated into sex (it was other people who called it rape after Yiffyleaks). They also appear to be from the UK (referring to their mother as "mum"), Ferality is American. 

I'm curious who it could be about since they're vague about the person's identity beyond "popular". That could mean anything with how some furries perceive popularity. Are they someone on say Miles-DF levels, or someone who's popular for suiting, or someone with like 5k followers that's vaguely "popular".


----------



## round robin (Apr 26, 2021)

Corust said:


> Update on Ketu, they've devolved into the routine trans victim narrative. Jumping on anyone that goes against their identity for more and more sympathy. A rolling ball of pity. On a positive note they did have a depression phase recently.
> View attachment 2120476
> 
> Main Post.
> ...


I'm sure people don't actually think you're a woman, they just recognize that you're a batshit troon and don't want an earful for misgendering you. You have the jawline of a wrestler.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Apr 26, 2021)

TrashCarousel said:


> Searched this guy's handle and haven't found anything on the farms, so here we go: "Pampered CackleRoar," a 29 year old diaper furry and social justice warrior.
> His Twitter is absolutely packed with selfies of himself in diapers in various degrees of being pissed/shit in. Absolutely disgusting.
> 
> 
> ...


You’d think someone with teeth that god awful would have the decency to not smile so much.


----------



## Internet_Loner (Apr 26, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> You’d think someone with teeth that god awful would have the decency to not smile so much.


Get dental surgery before diapers.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 26, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> You’d think someone with teeth that god awful would have the decency to not smile so much.


I don't think the word "decency" has ever been on this freak's dictionary.


----------



## Misery Niggas (Apr 27, 2021)

Corust said:


> Update on Ketu, they've devolved into the routine trans victim narrative. Jumping on anyone that goes against their identity for more and more sympathy. A rolling ball of pity. On a positive note they did have a depression phase recently.
> View attachment 2120476
> 
> Main Post.
> ...


why is the big brother from The Diary of a Wimpy Kid Movies a furry troon?


----------



## Reshiram Battle.mp3 (Apr 27, 2021)

Misery Niggas said:


> why is the big brother from The Diary of a Wimpy Kid Movies a furry troon?


(insert babyfur Löded Diper joke here)
god they trooned out a decade or two too late. if they were born and trooned earlier they look like half decent enough (still definitely on the sus radar, though) that they couldve been an emo tranny ratking


----------



## Pizdec (Apr 27, 2021)

So CaseyOtter, the man accused of speaking to minors on VR Chat has surfaced under a new ID and fursona.



An Arcanine named Scorch. My proof of this?



Spoiler: Some porn that was posted, but proof Scorch is Casey.







a picture of one of his older forms, a digimon, hrmmm, why does this seem famil-oh wait.



His two fursonas fucking each other 






Along with this, he got art from cub enthusiast Dragoneer, not just of his digimon but of his otter as well.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 27, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> So CaseyOtter, the man accused of speaking to minors on VR Chat has surfaced under a new ID and fursona.
> View attachment 2124482
> An Arcanine named Scorch. My proof of this?
> 
> ...


The fat roll thing's a bit much and I wish I never saw it.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Apr 28, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> So CaseyOtter, the man accused of speaking to minors on VR Chat has surfaced under a new ID and fursona.
> View attachment 2124482
> An Arcanine named Scorch. My proof of this?
> 
> ...


Of course it's a bloody Arcanine, it's either that or a Lucario for furry Pokémon fans.


----------



## Thistle (Apr 28, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> The fat roll thing's a bit much and I wish I never saw it.


Just slap it and ride the wave in. 

if it wasn't clear enough, that's a reference from some movie that had yo momma jokes.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 28, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> The fat roll thing's a bit much and I wish I never saw it.


This is one of these moments when the chilling realization of just how jaded I am to furry bullshit hits me. I looked at that one and the only reaction was _"yeah, that's furry degeneracy alright. Moving on"._ I know that just a few years ago shit like that would have me reaching for the tequila.


----------



## Loser Elite (Apr 28, 2021)

Kuchipatchi said:


> Of course it's a bloody Arcanine, it's either that or a Lucario for furry Pokémon fans.


I'm noticing a connection with the growlithe/arcanine line being the fursona choice for kiddie diddlers. Don't get me wrong, I think no child should be around ANY kind of fur fag but the ones with either arcanine or growlithe is like the BIGGEST red flags out of any other fur fag.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 28, 2021)

Loser Elite said:


> I'm noticing a connection with the growlithe/arcanine line being the fursona choice for kiddie diddlers. Don't get me wrong, I think no child should be around ANY kind of fur fag but the ones with either arcanine or growlithe is like the BIGGEST red flags out of any other fur fag.


Popular with zoos too.


----------



## round robin (Apr 28, 2021)

Loser Elite said:


> I'm noticing a connection with the growlithe/arcanine line being the fursona choice for kiddie diddlers. Don't get me wrong, I think no child should be around ANY kind of fur fag but the ones with either arcanine or growlithe is like the BIGGEST red flags out of any other fur fag.


Obsession with nostalgia = obsession with childhood activities = obsession with childhood characters = obsession with children. This can only happen with a sufficiently broken, coom-powered brain, of course, but that seems to be the general process that creates these pedo furries and maybe pedos in general.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Apr 28, 2021)

Misery Niggas said:


> why is the big brother from The Diary of a Wimpy Kid Movies a furry troon?


Good thing it's not The Long Haul version. That version of Rodrick gives me the heebie-jeebies. **shudders**


----------



## Loser Elite (Apr 28, 2021)

round robin said:


> Obsession with nostalgia = obsession with childhood activities = obsession with childhood characters = obsession with children. This can only happen with a sufficiently broken, coom-powered brain, of course, but that seems to be the general process that creates these pedo furries and maybe pedos in general.


Just sucks that pokemon in general is dirtied up by these weirdos. There's a difference between being a nostalgic fagot for the franchise but I can agree with you that only furries can twist such a nostalgic obsession into an obsession with kids.
I was only thinking of Growly at first but then I remember the other weirdos with fursonas based on other pokemon who have threads here that are pedos/zoos. If only pokemon still spawned entertaining autism like Chris Chan and not pedos that make me feel like an a-log fag.


----------



## Noebel (Apr 28, 2021)

Kuchipatchi said:


> Of course it's a bloody Arcanine, it's either that or a Lucario for furry Pokémon fans.


Also Gardevoir. But in general this one is acking more to "I'm not a furry, but" types.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 28, 2021)

round robin said:


> Obsession with nostalgia = obsession with childhood activities = obsession with childhood characters = obsession with children. This can only happen with a sufficiently broken, coom-powered brain, of course, but that seems to be the general process that creates these pedo furries and maybe pedos in general.


Bit of a stretch there. Could just make it easier and just say pedos use concepts familiar to children to lower their guard and attract them to the bait instead.


----------



## round robin (Apr 28, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Bit of a stretch there. Could just make it easier and just say pedos use concepts familiar to children to lower their guard and attract them to the bait instead.


That's the end result, yeah, and it's what continues the cycle. Adults having a vested interest in their own childhood seems to have an effect on whether they will end up pedos. The discord grooming groups are a great example.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 28, 2021)

round robin said:


> That's the end result, yeah, and it's what continues the cycle. Adults having a vested interest in their own childhood seems to have an effect on whether they will end up pedos. The discord grooming groups are a great example.


The issue here is you're describing a mentally ill manchild.


----------



## HEXbox Carousel (Apr 28, 2021)

Loser Elite said:


> I'm noticing a connection with the growlithe/arcanine line being the fursona choice for kiddie diddlers. Don't get me wrong, I think no child should be around ANY kind of fur fag but the ones with either arcanine or growlithe is like the BIGGEST red flags out of any other fur fag.


Eevee fursona/pfp is also a gigantic fucking red flag.


----------



## NotSoAceCatPartTwo (Apr 28, 2021)

Loser Elite said:


> I'm noticing a connection with the growlithe/arcanine line being the fursona choice for kiddie diddlers. Don't get me wrong, I think no child should be around ANY kind of fur fag but the ones with either arcanine or growlithe is like the BIGGEST red flags out of any other fur fag.



Arcanine is the spirit animal for either kiddy diddlers or nymphomaniac assholes.



Noebel said:


> Also Gardevoir. But in general this one is acking more to "I'm not a furry, but" types.



I think gardevoir leans more to the "normie" side of things, I've found more geeks and weebs simping over her, but then again, those same weebs happend to be the most sexually degenerate and for some reason huge doormats in their relationships (if they manage to get one).

EDIT: I'm typing like a fool.


----------



## AssRock (Apr 28, 2021)

WilliamCA had an arcanine fursona for years.


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Apr 29, 2021)

Pukebucket said:


> Wonderful how these people go "if you use Kiwifarms as a source for evidence against known monsters you are a Nazi class traitor tromophobe" as though there are a myriad of other safe, queer-positive, victim friendly sites to choose from where people feel cozy enough to post discussion and dox on proven pedophiles, zoophiles/sadists, and other malignant abusers within the fandom _without_ getting immediately getting called out as a faker and a shit disturber by everyone in their close proximity scrambling to cover their own asses before deliberating on whether or not to kick the victim or the abuser out of the broader community based on how many popularity votes each has.


Honestly, this. I  stayed on this site because it's the best crowdsourced deep-dive internet sleuthing available on the sick fucks of the internet. I don't care much how """problematic""" the language or people here are, that doesn't make the facts and evidence posted here any less valid or effective at outing zoos/pedos/etc.



Pizdec said:


> So CaseyOtter, *the man accused of speaking to minors on VR Chat* has surfaced under a new ID and fursona.


Source on this? I don't see it mentioned here previously.
Edit; Nevermind, was searching for the wrong name. OtterCasey. That said, what I've found so far isn't very convincing. Maybe I'm just jaded by the blatant, open, not even trying to hide it types but this seems like nothing more than unsubstantiated rumors?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 29, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> That said, what I've found so far isn't very convincing. Maybe I'm just jaded by the blatant, open, not even trying to hide it types but this seems like nothing more than unsubstantiated rumors?


So there's a mixture of problems dealing with Casey. The most obvious being it's VRChat related, so recording shit is a bit harder. Not to mention this happened a little while ago, and anyone who COULD bring up anything probably weren't even there to get concrete proof, and if they DID have anything concrete it could've been considered child porn since even though it's virtual, hearing some kid moaning into the fucking mic is most likely enough to get someone crucified. The only people who would really know are the people on VRC, and anyone willing to record could put themselves at a huge risk since a hell of a lot of the shit that happens on the platform with the furs is kept hush hush since Casey's debacle tore the community apart over it

tl;dr no one's willing to risk themselves to throw out sick fucks. It's the biggest thing that keeps me from making a VRChat Furry Watch thread as well, *even though they really fucking deserve one.*


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 29, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> So there's a mixture of problems dealing with Casey. The most obvious being it's VRChat related, so recording shit is a bit harder. Not to mention this happened a little while ago, and anyone who COULD bring up anything probably weren't even there to get concrete proof, and if they DID have anything concrete it could've been considered child porn since even though it's virtual, hearing some kid moaning into the fucking mic is most likely enough to get someone crucified. The only people who would really know are the people on VRC, and anyone willing to record could put themselves at a huge risk since a hell of a lot of the shit that happens on the platform with the furs is kept hush hush since Casey's debacle tore the community apart over it
> 
> tl;dr no one's willing to risk themselves to throw out sick fucks. It's the biggest thing that keeps me from making a VRChat Furry Watch thread as well, *even though they really fucking deserve one.*


A few months ago I was in contact with a VRChat user who explained to me the issues trying to scrape up evidence in that platform. Maintaining anonymity and avoiding backlash is extremely difficult there.

It's like trying to get evidence off Discord audio logs. Sure, you can record it, but everybody in that conversation could see you in the call list. While text chat logs are relatively easy to scrape in a large server because lurkers are commonplace in text, you can't really be an anonymous lurker in voice. VRChat makes it even worse because even if the malcreants are doing it in a public area, any sort of video recording will reveal your identity instantly. Even if you do your best to remove identifying elements from the screen, the position of your avatar is extremely easy to infer by anyone who _was_ there.

Since most people who are interested in cleaning up VRChat want to keep playing VRChat, it gets hard to get anything done. Of course, this is the community's fault for having the usual clique-ish "snitches get stitches" furry attitude towards whistleblowers so it's probably best to just not associate with the community as a whole. I'm sure there are other places in VRChat where pervs gather up to roleplay their kinks, hopefully with less child porn.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 29, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> A few months ago I was in contact with a VRChat user to explained to me the issues trying to scrape up evidence in that platform. Maintaining anonymity and avoiding backlash is extremely difficult there.
> 
> It's like trying to get evidence off Discord audio logs. Sure, you can record it, but everybody in that conversation could see you in the call list. While text chat logs are relatively easy to scrape in a large server because lurkers are commonplace in text, you can't really be an anonymous lurker in voice. VRChat makes it even worse because even if the malcreants are doing it in a public area, any sort of video recording will reveal your identity instantly. Even if you do your best to remove identifying elements from the screen, the position of your avatar is extremely easy to infer by anyone who _was_ there.
> 
> Since most people who are interested in cleaning up VRChat want to keep playing VRChat, it gets hard to get anything done. Of course, this is the community's fault for having the usual clique-ish "snitches get stitches" furry attitude towards whistleblowers so it's probably best to just not associate with the community as a whole. I'm sure there are other places in VRChat where pervs gather up to roleplay their kinks, hopefully with less child porn.


The only case where the evidence is really there was the case of JackieDemon fucking that 16yo Rusty, but even when it's there VRC furs will outright ignore it in favor of keeping a community together.

Remind you, a community of BDSM squeaky toys with huge bulges.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Apr 29, 2021)

Thistle said:


> Just slap it and ride the wave in.
> 
> if it wasn't clear enough, that's a reference from some movie that had yo momma jokes.


That would be The Last Boy Scout, aka the Die Hard sequel that never was.



Corn Flakes said:


> Even if you do your best to remove identifying elements from the screen, the position of your avatar is extremely easy to infer by anyone who _was_ there.


Could that not be solved by creating a new account? I guess it would be difficult in discord, but I would have assumed an open multiplayer game like vr chat would be pretty easy to get into without being identified.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 29, 2021)

teriyakiburns said:


> Could that not be solved by creating a new account? I guess it would be difficult in discord, but I would have assumed an open multiplayer game like vr chat would be pretty easy to get into without being identified.


I asked about it back then. The guy I was talking to at least could only play it through Steam. He had a burner account, but he also needed to come up with a whole new identity to interact with the group and earn their trust with. Much like with Discord voice chat, your voice is still identifiable so he needed a voicechanger. He was working on that part when last I talked to him.

The problem is that even if you get everything right and blend in without causing suspicion, you have to _hope_ you're invited/witness to something you could record. It's much, much easier to get evidence when one of the people already involved leaks it. But unless they're the victim, it also opens them to attack as they would be complicit in the grooming they just recorded. It's just a whole fucking mess.


----------



## titty skeleton (Apr 29, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> So there's a mixture of problems dealing with Casey. The most obvious being it's VRChat related, so recording shit is a bit harder. Not to mention this happened a little while ago, and anyone who COULD bring up anything probably weren't even there to get concrete proof, and if they DID have anything concrete it could've been considered child porn since even though it's virtual, hearing some kid moaning into the fucking mic is most likely enough to get someone crucified. The only people who would really know are the people on VRC, and anyone willing to record could put themselves at a huge risk since a hell of a lot of the shit that happens on the platform with the furs is kept hush hush since Casey's debacle tore the community apart over it
> 
> tl;dr no one's willing to risk themselves to throw out sick fucks. It's the biggest thing that keeps me from making a VRChat Furry Watch thread as well, *even though they really fucking deserve one.*





Corn Flakes said:


> A few months ago I was in contact with a VRChat user who explained to me the issues trying to scrape up evidence in that platform. Maintaining anonymity and avoiding backlash is extremely difficult there.
> 
> It's like trying to get evidence off Discord audio logs. Sure, you can record it, but everybody in that conversation could see you in the call list. While text chat logs are relatively easy to scrape in a large server because lurkers are commonplace in text, you can't really be an anonymous lurker in voice. VRChat makes it even worse because even if the malcreants are doing it in a public area, any sort of video recording will reveal your identity instantly. Even if you do your best to remove identifying elements from the screen, the position of your avatar is extremely easy to infer by anyone who _was_ there.
> 
> Since most people who are interested in cleaning up VRChat want to keep playing VRChat, it gets hard to get anything done. Of course, this is the community's fault for having the usual clique-ish "snitches get stitches" furry attitude towards whistleblowers so it's probably best to just not associate with the community as a whole. I'm sure there are other places in VRChat where pervs gather up to roleplay their kinks, hopefully with less child porn.



I've been hearing more and more things about VRChat recently due to a few friends getting into it alongside VR in general. Thankfully none of them are furries, but the VRChat freak hole seems to take no prisoners and choose anyone it can gets its hooks into.

With how Corn Flakes put it the fundamental flaw with a thread on VRChat drama, of which I'm told there's a near infinite supply due to the type of people it attracts; socially maladjusted spergs with disposable income or stimmy money, I'd still be happy to see one. From stories I've been told shit is unbelievable in the virtual space. Like some kind of Second Life on Crack kind of deal.

Last I heard was there are discord servers and VRChat communities dedicated to, I shit you not I tell you this exactly as it was told to me, hiring VRChat hookers for ERP purposes _priced by the hour_. These discords apparently require you to submit photo ID age verification to even access them. That alone set off alarm bells in my mind at the kind of shit people must get up to in that game. Couple that with the effective mental age of the userbase being around 14, it apparently becomes a nonstop high school he-said-she-said drama mill if something ridiculous does happen.

Going back to Corn Flakes' post it'd be exceptionally difficult to post anything about VRChat drama that wasn't public or any kind of recording because you'd instantly be pegged as the one doing it due to the nature of the game. I'd guess communities are fairly tight-knit enough that anyone doing that would get shitcanned immediately. Suppose the new private tags could mitigate that slightly but not by a lot.

As much as I'd enjoy a VRChat community watch thread for the sheer autistic nature of the drama I think it's unlikely to take off for those reasons. I suppose there's no harm in trying though if anyone did make an OP. That being said, VRChat sounds like a powder keg of all the wrong ingredients to create numerous internet slapfights. Who knows what kind of stuff people are sitting on waiting for a thread to post in.

ETA: Nevermind on the private tag suggestion, front page notice says that's not what they're for.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 29, 2021)

titty skeleton said:


> I've been hearing more and more things about VRChat recently due to a few friends getting into it alongside VR in general. Thankfully none of them are furries, but the VRChat freak hole seems to take no prisoners and choose anyone it can gets its hooks into.
> 
> With how Corn Flakes put it the fundamental flaw with a thread on VRChat drama, of which I'm told there's a near infinite supply due to the type of people it attracts; socially maladjusted spergs with disposable income or stimmy money, I'd still be happy to see one. From stories I've been told shit is unbelievable in the virtual space. Like some kind of Second Life on Crack kind of deal.
> 
> ...


That all said, I think a VRChat thread could be good for documenting communities and servers, as a whole, where the members do spergy shit in public spaces. Things that could be easily recorded/documented just by jumping in there and observing without instigating anything (read: _no gayops_). Of course, that's a very niche subject that requires _a lot_ more effort to document than just linking/archiving and compiling tweets from retarded furfags and posting them here. So anyone intending to contribute to it would have to be even more autistic than most autists here. They would definitely need a much higher tolerance for furry/anime avatars than me, at least.

Anyway, we're going off-topic.


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Apr 29, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> The only case where the evidence is really there was the case of JackieDemon fucking that 16yo Rusty, but even when it's there VRC furs will outright ignore it in favor of keeping a community together.
> 
> Remind you, a community of BDSM squeaky toys with huge bulges.


Was there actual evidence of them fucking around? All I saw was the avatar he'd made and the minor being in the server. Certainly sketchy but I've seen a lot of pushback on them ever actually interacting in a NSFW manner.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 29, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> Was there actual evidence of them fucking around? All I saw was the avatar he'd made and the minor being in the server. Certainly sketchy but I've seen a lot of pushback on them ever actually interacting in a NSFW manner.


You have to assume the worst since there's no real way of knowing directly. The best anyone has is implication:




Namely the argument of him and age of consent.


----------



## Misery Niggas (Apr 29, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> The only case where the evidence is really there was the case of JackieDemon fucking that 16yo Rusty, but even when it's there VRC furs will outright ignore it in favor of keeping a community together.
> 
> Remind you, a community of BDSM squeaky toys with huge bulges.


this is why online communities like this need to just stop existing. there are wayyy too many instances of very niche communities that revolve around retards and pedophilic weirdos that they start to overlap and harm children and teenagers directly. All we could ever do is hope and pray fuckers  like these get what's coming to them...


----------



## Green-Machine (Apr 29, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> You have to assume the worst since there's no real way of knowing directly. The best anyone has is implication:
> 
> View attachment 2129176View attachment 2129177
> 
> Namely the argument of him and age of consent.


they never had sexual contact, Rusty was mostly there to help with texturing and models related things. but that is the extent of what I know. Either way, 16 year old kid should never have been involved with any project like that, regardless of "just friends". it puts more people in danger if they assume the kid is over 18 cause of the atmosphere of the RubberDragons. it definitely can get the blood boiling knowing kids get involved with this fandom :/


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 29, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> they never had sexual contact, Rusty was mostly there to help with texturing and models related things. but that is the extent of what I know. Either way, 16 year old kid should never have been involved with any project like that, regardless of "just friends". it puts more people in danger if they assume the kid is over 18 cause of the atmosphere of the RubberDragons. it definitely can get the blood boiling knowing kids get involved with this fandom :/


Well the way I see it, involvement like that is fucking suspect enough, not to mention Rusty had his own BDSM model made by Jackie.


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Apr 29, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> You have to assume the worst since there's no real way of knowing directly. The best anyone has is implication:
> 
> View attachment 2129176View attachment 2129177
> 
> Namely the argument of him and age of consent.


It certainly proves a lack of certain priorities, bare minimum, and is highly suspect, but it's not outside of the realm of "Stupid mistake" for me personally but certainly, someone to keep an eye on.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 29, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> It certainly proves a lack of certain priorities, bare minimum, and is highly suspect, but it's not outside of the realm of "Stupid mistake" for me personally but certainly, someone to keep an eye on.


Well like I said, there's no good way to get something concrete if he fucks kids or not but this shit's legit suspect.


----------



## Green-Machine (Apr 29, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Well the way I see it, involvement like that is fucking suspect enough, not to mention Rusty had his own BDSM model made by Jackie.


Rusty actually had all the model stuff setup for the littler figure thing, all that Jackie did was color it black, and put it in a pose, BUT I agree with you. for one he shouldn't have even humored the thought of putting the model in his world. With the consent convo, he was at work, and said some pretty stupid things in it since according to him, he was trying to answer as brief as possible since he was on the clock. Still though, the crap he said made the matter worse. I'm not defending him, just giving what I know.  I still don't find it an excuse for him to have kids in his worlds and discords


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Apr 29, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> Rusty actually had all the model stuff setup for the littler figure thing, all that Jackie did was color it black, and put it in a pose, BUT I agree with you. for one he shouldn't have even humored the thought of putting the model in his world. With the consent convo, he was at work, and said some pretty stupid things in it since according to him, he was trying to answer as brief as possible since he was on the clock. Still though, the crap he said made the matter worse. I'm not defending him, just giving what I know.  I still don't find it an excuse for him to have kids in his worlds and discords



It boggles my mind that VRC even allows kids to begin with, but the developers do seem to push hard with their “if you do anything sexual in public worlds you’re getting banned” spiel. I don’t know how often they enforce it though. I’ve seen a few takes on VRChat and some folks view it as a platform for communication and interaction so kids should be allowed but moderation needs to be stepped up, and others think the kids are a plague on the platform and should all be banned. I don’t think it’s necessarily fair to the kids taking an interest in new technology to be barred because some spergs can’t keep it in their pants, but there definitely needs to be some serious moderation changes on platforms that allow underage users.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 29, 2021)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> It boggles my mind that VRC even allows kids to begin with, but the developers do seem to push hard with their “if you do anything sexual in public worlds you’re getting banned” spiel. I don’t know how often they enforce it though. I’ve seen a few takes on VRChat and some folks view it as a platform for communication and interaction so kids should be allowed but moderation needs to be stepped up, and others think the kids are a plague on the platform and should all be banned. I don’t think it’s necessarily fair to the kids taking an interest in new technology to be barred because some spergs can’t keep it in their pants, but there definitely needs to be some serious moderation changes on platforms that allow underage users.


I've been in Friends+ worlds where people will fuck in the middle of the goddamn main hall. The enforcement is very very very little.


----------



## Noebel (Apr 29, 2021)

Misery Niggas said:


> this is why online communities like this need to just stop existing. there are wayyy too many instances of very niche communities that revolve around retards and pedophilic weirdos that they start to overlap and harm children and teenagers directly. All we could ever do is hope and pray fuckers  like these get what's coming to them...


Shouldn't parents do their job?


----------



## Green-Machine (Apr 29, 2021)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> It boggles my mind that VRC even allows kids to begin with, but the developers do seem to push hard with their “if you do anything sexual in public worlds you’re getting banned” spiel. I don’t know how often they enforce it though. I’ve seen a few takes on VRChat and some folks view it as a platform for communication and interaction so kids should be allowed but moderation needs to be stepped up, and others think the kids are a plague on the platform and should all be banned. I don’t think it’s necessarily fair to the kids taking an interest in new technology to be barred because some spergs can’t keep it in their pants, but there definitely needs to be some serious moderation changes on platforms that allow underage users.


I definitely think VRC should be 18+, considering the nonsense kids can be exposed to.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Apr 29, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> I've been in Friends+ worlds where people will fuck in the middle of the goddamn main hall. The enforcement is very very very little.



Christ almighty. Yet another social platform paying lip service I guess. “NO TOLERANCE FOR SEXUAL CONTENT**

**  “

Rating systems need an overhaul for games and the like with harsher fines for circumventing them because this is ridiculous.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 29, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> I definitely think VRC should be 18+, considering the nonsense kids can be exposed to.


How would you enforce that? Like, the thing about kids on the Internet is that they shouldn't be on it unsupervised AT ALL.  Still happens.  Hell the CYA statement at the bottom of the main page on KF says "minors must discontinue using this site" and we still had that one retarded underage Sparx stan waltz right the fuck in.


----------



## Green-Machine (Apr 29, 2021)

Hothead said:


> How would you enforce that? Like, the thing about kids on the Internet is that they shouldn't be on it unsupervised AT ALL.  Still happens.  Hell the CYA statement at the bottom of the main page on KF says "minors must discontinue using this site" and we still had that one retarded underage Sparx stan waltz right the fuck in.


that would require parents to be parents


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 29, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> that would require parents to be parents


It would, but until someone starts really dropping hell on parents for letting their crotchspawn log into sites they have no business being on they probably aren't going to do that.  The fact that Null or any other site owner has to fucking do the parents' job for them, even if it's just a CYA maneuver, is pretty fucking annoying.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Apr 29, 2021)

I think that ultimately what needs to happen is that we accept that parents in this day and age have for the most part not grown up in an era where the internet and its many dangers were fully understood or even existent, and instead start focusing on education in schools to teach kids now about the inner workings of the internet and how to stay safe and protect themselves while online, as well as make an outreach to parents to warn them of possible dangers and encourage them to keep an eye on their kids while using the internet. Children shouldn’t be barred from access online stuff, but we need to start now to make sure people are as educated as possible about things so that when the next generation arrives, their parents will know how to keep them safe and what to watch out for.


----------



## Sharklaser (Apr 29, 2021)

Vault said:


> ASS TF
> god please help me
> 
> 
> ...



Kill me.



Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> I think that ultimately what needs to happen is that we accept that parents in this day and age have for the most part not grown up in an era where the internet and its many dangers were fully understood or even existent, and instead start focusing on education in schools to teach kids now about the inner workings of the internet and how to stay safe and protect themselves while online, as well as make an outreach to parents to warn them of possible dangers and encourage them to keep an eye on their kids while using the internet. Children shouldn’t be barred from access online stuff, but we need to start now to make sure people are as educated as possible about things so that when the next generation arrives, their parents will know how to keep them safe and what to watch out for.



It's probably far too late. The current generation of early millennial parents are already dysfunctional as fuck in large part thanks to the digital upbringings they had, as limited as they were compared to Gen Z. I don't foresee there being any real will to fix internet corruption, other than to keep kids from being exposed to muh transphobes / bigots / racists etc. If anything, the current generation of internet awareness is geared towards directing children to become troons and faggots while keeping them from seeing anything construed as hateful.


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Apr 29, 2021)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> It boggles my mind that VRC even allows kids to begin with, but the developers do seem to push hard with their “if you do anything sexual in public worlds you’re getting banned” spiel. I don’t know how often they enforce it though. I’ve seen a few takes on VRChat and some folks view it as a platform for communication and interaction so kids should be allowed but moderation needs to be stepped up, and others think the kids are a plague on the platform and should all be banned. I don’t think it’s necessarily fair to the kids taking an interest in new technology to be barred because some spergs can’t keep it in their pants, but there definitely needs to be some serious moderation changes on platforms that allow underage users.


They at least used to regularly delete public, blatantly NSFW content. Entire avatars are often lost with no way to really recover them unless you're the original uploader. in my brief time with VRC NSFW stuff was very don't ask don't tell among mixed company.


Uncle Warren said:


> I've been in Friends+ worlds where people will fuck in the middle of the goddamn main hall. The enforcement is very very very little.


Enforcement requires people are reported, which often won't happen among "Friends". If you're in a lobby where it would be considered "expected", most people won't bother reporting, as it'd be considered kind of a dick move. It's really the same problem as with the rest of the fandom, no one cares enough to speak out.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 29, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> It's really the same problem as with the rest of the fandom, no one cares enough to speak out.


Well gee, we really gone full circle then haven't we?


----------



## PirateLordRidley (May 1, 2021)

Kazzypoof has been accused of Zoophilia, and possibly assisting in Pedophilia.


			https://twitter.com/user64239010791/status/1388234186494930948
		



			https://archive.ph/wip/t1KnT
		



			https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/181IfjVq4Cbq_W0j2ePGfM_ODpYto7N5HVzguruyRMPE/edit
		

Archived as PDF

Twitter user themasterpotato, also known as Vappy the Vaporeon, is shown in alleged telegram logs to be sharing sexually explicit images with a minor and requesting the same back.
In that conversation, Twitter user Kazzypoof comes up, apparently saying they would allow the minor to fuck them. It is also mentioned that Kazzy has been fucked by a dog. It is not known for certain if they knew the age of the person when they made that alleged comment.



			https://twitter.com/themasterpotato
		



			https://archive.ph/wip/pGQ4o
		

The account currently locked, unknown for how long, but it was since before the accusations were made public.
FA 
	

			https://archive.ph/wip/hUB2o
		

F-list 
	

			https://archive.ph/wip/pTD7o
		


Kazzy's Twitter 
	

			https://archive.ph/wip/uT97R
		

No response to the situation seems to have been made yet.

Evidence of a (possibly former) relationship between Kazzy and Vappy.
Old Archive of Kazzy's FA with Vappy in their description, as well as a comment on art they got together.


			https://archive.ph/z0eCF
		



			https://archive.ph/hX8YA#cid:109692086
		


Confirmation of Kazzy's real name
One of the previous names used on their steam account, linked on their own FA, is "Hugo"


			https://archive.ph/wip/v9gDH
		

Possible full name but more difficult to confirm these are actually him. Would be one big coincidence though.
Shapeways 
	

			https://archive.ph/wip/zwNlN
		

Can confirm Kazzy used Shapeways, atleast.




Youtube 
	

			https://archive.ph/wip/WaCwH


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 1, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> Kazzypoof has been accused of Zoophilia, and possibly assisting in Pedophilia.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/user64239010791/status/1388234186494930948
> ...


Short and to the point. That's actually impressive, I was expecting a whole paragraph of whining bullshit about some phobia.

Also I'm not entirely awake but that fat ass pokemon literally reminds me of something I've seen before and I don't know what.


----------



## Banditotron (May 1, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> Kazzypoof has been accused of Zoophilia, and possibly assisting in Pedophilia.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/user64239010791/status/1388234186494930948
> ...


Wasn't vappy the old manager of the vinesauce archive channel on YouTube? Also, isn't he dead?


----------



## PirateLordRidley (May 1, 2021)

Banditotron said:


> Wasn't vappy the old manager of the vinesauce archive channel on YouTube? Also, isn't he dead?


Seems to be another individual. Different twitter account, different name (Vappyvap88 vs Vappy the Vaporeon/themasterpotato), different country (USA vs Netherlands)
And yes the person you're referring to seems to be deceased.




PirateLordRidley said:


> Kazzypoof has been accused of Zoophilia, and possibly assisting in Pedophilia.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/user64239010791/status/1388234186494930948
> ...


I have discovered an interesting wrinkle in this situation. Based on FA archives, Kazzypoof turned 18 in early 2016. The same year these interactions allegedly occurred.
It's entirely possible, assuming the ages in the archives are correct (read as not lies), that Kazzy was groomed and/or predated on by Vappy, who was 20, if they'd been together in early or pre 2016, and most importantly, that if Kazzy did have sex with a dog, it seems pretty likely Vappy is the one who turned them onto the idea.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 2, 2021)

How about something less awful than kiddy-diddling and dog-fucking?

I woke up and found this in my inbox:



Spoiler: Bidding war over a Furlana commission









Someone had linked it to me yesterday mentioning that it was probably going to blow up. And boy howdy, did it blow up.

I don't blame the artist for this sort of shit, but I can only wonder what sort of individual thinks over ten grand is a reasonable price to pay for... a two-character picture with a background. Furlana certainly knows how to draw, but I'm pretty sure if you adjusted for inflation Michelangelo didn't get that much to paint the ceiling of the Sistine Chapel.


----------



## JethroTullamore (May 2, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> How about something less awful than kiddy-diddling and dog-fucking?
> 
> I woke up and found this in my inbox:
> 
> ...


I’m astonished that someone is sane enough to be able to save, and have this money to spend, while at the same time being dumb enough to spend it on something like this.  
I know I shouldn’t be, but I am.  


Good for the artist, though.


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 2, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> How about something less awful than kiddy-diddling and dog-fucking?
> 
> I woke up and found this in my inbox:
> 
> ...


Either someone's a retard or troll bids were high up.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 2, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> I’m astonished that someone is sane enough to be able to save, and have this money to spend, while at the same time being dumb enough to spend it on something like this.


I would hazard a guess most people who bid that high haven't saved and don't actually have that money to spend. Otherwise this line wouldn't be there:



Nothing like taking a mortgage for some fur-covered tits, eh?


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 2, 2021)

Are... are you fucking shitting me.

9500 Euros?

A PAYMENT PLAN.

THAT IS A FUCKING NEW CAR.

More money than brains, I guess.


----------



## camopattern (May 2, 2021)

Nobody sharing this making the rounds yet?

Guy with stage 3 kidney disease is refused a transplant by the doctor. Decides to dox them and beg for money on Twitter instead, despite the plethora of replies pointing out that it's illegal for a doctor to refuse without a good reason. They're claiming the doctor never gave a reason which is class A bullshit at its finest.

Thread: https://twitter.com/BlueFolf/status/1388696244315467776
Archive:
https://archive.md/7ASGV

Minty explains they already had a kidney transplant earlier in life which has failed. Claims unsurprisingly that the doctors are the one who screwed up the transplant (lol) instead of admitting that his body rejected it like so many people do. There's some other suspicious comments in the thread I'd need to check with someone in the field but they don't sit right.

Twitter thread:


			https://twitter.com/MintTheHusky2/status/1361147478272323586
		

Archive:
https://archive.md/6nYpv

Edit: quick update, checked with an EMT on discord, there's is no way this guy had a chest drain inserted directly into his heart, it goes into the pleural cavity. If it did go into his heart he would have died. Dude is exaggerating and bullshitting people.


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 2, 2021)

camopattern said:


> Nobody sharing this making the rounds yet?
> 
> Guy with stage 3 kidney disease is refused a transplant by the doctor. Decides to dox them and beg for money on Twitter instead, despite the plethora of replies pointing out that it's illegal for a doctor to refuse without a good reason. They're claiming the doctor never gave a reason which is class A bullshit at its finest.
> 
> ...






And of course this is why the hashtag's trending. Fuck everyone else who needs kidneys, give it to the magical blue niggerfox who thinks he's speshul cause he doesn't have a gender.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 2, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> View attachment 2137085
> 
> And of course this is why the hashtag's trending. Fuck everyone else who needs kidneys, give it to the magical blue niggerfox who thinks he's speshul cause he doesn't have a gender.


Pretty normal for furries tbh, they're "ME ME ME" to 11.


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 2, 2021)

Hothead said:


> Pretty normal for furries tbh, they're "ME ME ME" to 11.


Turns out this isn't the first time he's gone crying on the internet.
Stalkers: https://archive.ph/wbcxJ
Asking for a lawyer: https://archive.ph/L7QMu

There's also a guy who put out a TL;DR about the situation: https://archive.ph/FgqzC

Frankly this Minty guy's enough of a sperg to warrant a thread BUT he'll probably die so the thread will be...short lived. Hah. Haha.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 2, 2021)

If Jesus tells me I'm going to hell for laughing at that I'll just say "Dude, come on, LOOK AT HIM."


----------



## the_secret (May 2, 2021)

The Mint guy is acting really pathetic, I mean his situation sucks but don't drag your obviously more knowledgable doctor over the hot coals of 20k dipshit twitterfurs and then quotetweet every rational argument against you with some self-pittance to try and sic your followers on them.



			https://archive.ph/dP9Fn
		



			https://archive.md/1CWBp
		


But hey, number go big


----------



## Spoonomancer (May 2, 2021)

>Faunbutt pfp causing trouble
every
fucking
time


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 2, 2021)

camopattern said:


> Edit: quick update, checked with an EMT on discord, there's is no way this guy had a chest drain inserted directly into his heart, it goes into the pleural cavity. If it did go into his heart he would have died. Dude is exaggerating and bullshitting people.


A drain directly into his heart? Are we Harkonnens now? Did he claim Dr. Piter De Vries insert it?


----------



## billydero (May 2, 2021)

camopattern said:


> Nobody sharing this making the rounds yet?
> 
> Guy with stage 3 kidney disease is refused a transplant by the doctor. Decides to dox them and beg for money on Twitter instead, despite the plethora of replies pointing out that it's illegal for a doctor to refuse without a good reason. They're claiming the doctor never gave a reason which is class A bullshit at its finest.
> 
> ...



Looks like he may have taken the hint about what a complete asshole he’s being and how inpopular he is at the moment, and decided to step away from the keyboard for a while:


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 2, 2021)

billydero said:


> Looks like he may have taken the hint about what a complete asshole he’s being and how inpopular he is at the moment, and decided to step away from the keyboard for a while:
> 
> View attachment 2137761


If the kidney's legit and he dies, I'd love to know.


----------



## Internet_Loner (May 2, 2021)

https://twitter.com/inflatablepool1/status/1388357915828965377
		


Read the comments for infighting and confusion. Whang! follows this guy.


----------



## the_secret (May 3, 2021)

Well it looks like AerysBat is back and trying to be edgy right out of the gates.






Prior context

I can see him posting that with a shit-eating grin on his face thinking he's going to _trigger the libs and own the libs _but nearly a day later and no "he's back" shitstorm, no one cares. He's died in irrelevancy.


----------



## who dare wins? (May 3, 2021)

billydero said:


> Looks like he may have taken the hint about what a complete asshole he’s being and how inpopular he is at the moment, and decided to step away from the keyboard for a while:
> 
> View attachment 2137761


hopefully it is forever once the kidney failure grabs a hold of him (rate me MATI all you want)

also found this gem


			https://twitter.com/Ritzwuff/status/1388985789279703041?s=20
		

Archive
ANNNDDDD he is also trying to find a fix, knowing he has fucked up. trying to see if he can temporarily unfuck his kidneys


			https://twitter.com/MintTheHusky2/status/1389159110784991232?s=20
		

Archive


----------



## Pax Europaea (May 3, 2021)

The person who wants to control speech is not a sane person. It is also imperative to remind trannys that they will never be a woman. And their decisions are destructive.

Why are we letting people respond to the idea of making certain speech illegal?! lmao, these people


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (May 3, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> So CaseyOtter, the man accused of speaking to minors on VR Chat has surfaced under a new ID and fursona.
> View attachment 2124482
> An Arcanine named Scorch. My proof of this?
> 
> ...


It took me a full second to realize that was an Arcanine. Why are furries so liberal with creating Pokémon OCs? I once saw a anthropomorphic Pokémon that looked like a raptor despite the original Pokémon looking nothing like one.


----------



## round robin (May 3, 2021)

the_secret said:


> Well it looks like AerysBat is back and trying to be edgy right out of the gates.
> 
> View attachment 2138514
> 
> ...


If only he'd have acted like this when he first got cancelled instead of apologizing like a faggot cuck. Now he just looks like a waffling loser that can't decide what image he wants to have.


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 3, 2021)

round robin said:


> If only he'd have acted like this when he first got cancelled instead of apologizing like a faggot cuck. Now he just looks like a waffling loser that can't decide what image he wants to have.


His first mistake was being on Twitter. Second was associating with a massive faggot.


----------



## round robin (May 3, 2021)

Corust said:


> View attachment 2138642
> The person who wants to control speech is not a sane person. It is also imperative to remind trannys that they will never be a woman. And their decisions are destructive.
> View attachment 2138644
> Why are we letting people respond to the idea of making certain speech illegal?! lmao, these people


It is always so delightfully ironic to me that the same people that whine about the existence of police want to make x, y, and z illegal. It will be my pleasure to tell the unarmed social worker that has come to arrest me for hate speech to fuck off before slamming my door in their face.


----------



## AnOminous (May 3, 2021)

round robin said:


> It is always so delightfully ironic to me that the same people that whine about the existence of police want to make x, y, and z illegal. It will be my pleasure to tell the unarmed social worker that has come to arrest me for hate speech to fuck off before slamming my door in their face.


"I don't consent to listen to your social worker bullshit.  Faggot."


----------



## Toma (May 3, 2021)

Corust said:


> View attachment 2138642
> The person who wants to control speech is not a sane person. It is also imperative to remind trannys that they will never be a woman. And their decisions are destructive.
> View attachment 2138644
> Why are we letting people respond to the idea of making certain speech illegal?! lmao, these people


You will never be a real woman. You have no womb, you have no ovaries, you have no eggs. You are a homosexual man twisted by drugs and surgery into a crude mockery of nature's perfection.

All the "validation" you get is two-faced and half-hearted. Behind your back people mock you. Your parents are disgusted and ashamed of you, your "friends" laugh at your ghoulish appearance behind closed doors.

Men are utterly repulsed by you. Thousands of years of evolution have allowed men to sniff out frauds with incredible efficiency. Even trannies who "pass" look uncanny and unnatural to a man. Your bone structure is a dead giveaway. And even if you manage to get a drunk guy home with you, he'll turn tail and bolt the second he gets a whiff of your diseased, infected axe wound.

You will never be happy. You wrench out a fake smile every single morning and tell yourself it's going to be ok, but deep inside you feel the depression creeping up like a weed, ready to crush you under the unbearable weight.

Eventually it'll be too much to bear - you'll buy a rope, tie a noose, put it around your neck, and plunge into the cold abyss. Your parents will find you, heartbroken but relieved that they no longer have to live with the unbearable shame and disappointment. They'll bury you with a headstone marked with your birth name, and every passerby for the rest of eternity will know a man is buried there. Your body will decay and go back to the dust, and all that will remain of your legacy is a skeleton that is unmistakably male.

This is your fate. This is what you chose.


----------



## PirateLordRidley (May 3, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> I have discovered an interesting wrinkle in this situation. Based on FA archives, Kazzypoof turned 18 in early 2016. The same year these interactions allegedly occurred.
> It's entirely possible, assuming the ages in the archives are correct (read as not lies), that Kazzy was groomed and/or predated on by Vappy, who was 20, if they'd been together in early or pre 2016, and most importantly, that if Kazzy did have sex with a dog, it seems pretty likely Vappy is the one who turned them onto the idea.


Further evidence has come out about Kazzy effectively admitting to at least formerly having "zoo tendencies", and that they in fact did talk to Vappy about the minor in question. Still no confirmation they knew they were a minor.



			https://twitter.com/user64239010791/status/1389335672939446278
		



			https://archive.ph/wip/leA8j
		


Also, admitted zoophile Six Sandlava-

https://archive.md/7ARt"Your typical fur-turned-furfaggot and a zoophile to boot."
https://archive.md/P3d4PRuns a Zoophile steam group
https://archive.md/O0y38Zeta Symbol in real name field

- is coming to their defence (archive), now.

I've had multiple people confirm to me that Kazzy's official response to the situation is to ignore it entirely and hope it blows over.

New PDF Archive of the document, since it's been updated.


----------



## camopattern (May 3, 2021)

who dare wins? said:


> hopefully it is forever once the kidney failure grabs a hold of him (rate me MATI all you want)
> 
> also found this gem
> 
> ...



The guy is straight up lying about the situation to get money from omguwu furries who don't know anything about how transplants work. There are actual medical professionals in the fandom who can't dispute his claims because he sends the horde to harass them for knowing more than they do.

The whole furry in stem thing last year revealed a bunch of them. Here's a list from then on their follow: https://twitter.com/Sci_Furs?s=09

Someone ping a surgical furry so we can see what they say because I'm willing to bet my car they dispute him too.


----------



## The Whore of Babylon (May 3, 2021)

someone made a furry drama video on glitchedpuppet apparently?









						The Downward Spiral of GlitchedPuppet
					

A pretty long rundown, but in this video, we take a walk down the lane of GlitchedPuppet, PurpleKecleon, Melanie, however you know her.twitter ➤ https://twit...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (May 3, 2021)

camopattern said:


> The guy is straight up lying about the situation to get money from omguwu furries who don't know anything about how transplants work. There are actual medical professionals in the fandom who can't dispute his claims because he sends the horde to harass them for knowing more than they do.
> 
> The whole furry in stem thing last year revealed a bunch of them. Here's a list from then on their follow: https://twitter.com/Sci_Furs?s=09
> 
> Someone ping a surgical furry so we can see what they say because I'm willing to bet my car they dispute him too.


It’s like Survivor except every week the least ignorant person gets voted off the island.


----------



## who dare wins? (May 3, 2021)

camopattern said:


> The guy is straight up lying about the situation to get money from omguwu furries who don't know anything about how transplants work. There are actual medical professionals in the fandom who can't dispute his claims because he sends the horde to harass them for knowing more than they do.
> 
> The whole furry in stem thing last year revealed a bunch of them. Here's a list from then on their follow: https://twitter.com/Sci_Furs?s=09
> 
> Someone ping a surgical furry so we can see what they say because I'm willing to bet my car they dispute him too.


It will bite him in the ass eventually, and it will be his life at stake this time around


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 3, 2021)

the_secret said:


> Well it looks like AerysBat is back and trying to be edgy right out of the gates.
> 
> View attachment 2138514
> 
> ...


The fuck is it with people who have bat characters and being insufferable?


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (May 3, 2021)

Toma said:


> You will never be a real woman. You have no womb, you have no ovaries, you have no eggs.


Hate on the trannies all you want but when your assessment of "real woman" depends on features that some women don't have, and others get removed out of medical necessity, you're being a fucking idiot.

Try targeting an immutable feature for your MATI sperging, next time.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (May 3, 2021)

The Whore of Babylon said:


> someone made a furry drama video on glitchedpuppet apparently?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One, why not post that in the appropriate thread?

Two, it was already posted over a week ago there so you're rather late unfortunately.


----------



## Soynificent (May 3, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Hate on the trannies all you want but when your assessment of "real woman" depends on features that some women don't have, and others get removed out of medical necessity, you're being a fucking idiot.
> 
> Try targeting an immutable feature for your MATI sperging, next time.


You seem exceptionally angry about a copypasta.


----------



## Pax Europaea (May 4, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Hate on the trannies all you want but when your assessment of "real woman" depends on features that some women don't have, and others get removed out of medical necessity, you're being a fucking idiot.
> 
> Try targeting an immutable feature for your MATI sperging, next time.


Cry harder tranny


----------



## round robin (May 4, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Hate on the trannies all you want but when your assessment of "real woman" depends on features that some women don't have, and others get removed out of medical necessity, you're being a fucking idiot.
> 
> Try targeting an immutable feature for your MATI sperging, next time.


Nigger you may as well leave by this point.


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 4, 2021)

Toma said:


> You will never be a real woman. You have no womb, you have no ovaries, you have no eggs. You are a homosexual man twisted by drugs and surgery into a crude mockery of nature's perfection.
> 
> All the "validation" you get is two-faced and half-hearted. Behind your back people mock you. Your parents are disgusted and ashamed of you, your "friends" laugh at your ghoulish appearance behind closed doors.
> 
> ...


Good pasta, but that's meant for posting to someone directly.



Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Hate on the trannies all you want but when your assessment of "real woman" depends on features that some women don't have, and others get removed out of medical necessity, you're being a fucking idiot.
> 
> Try targeting an immutable feature for your MATI sperging, next time.



You're a really dumb nigger holy shit.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (May 4, 2021)

Soynificent said:


> You seem exceptionally angry about a copypasta.


Didn't realize it was copypasta, I thought it was just a big spergy screed that starts off with some dumb shit. My bad.


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 4, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Didn't realize it was copypasta, I thought it was just a big spergy screed that starts off with some dumb shit. My bad.


@SIGSEGV We got another one.


----------



## Pizdec (May 4, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Didn't realize it was copypasta, I thought it was just a big spergy screed that starts off with some dumb shit. My bad.


Stop being a dumb nigger then and lurk more.


----------



## DrDiccPicc (May 4, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Didn't realize it was copypasta, I thought it was just a big spergy screed that starts off with some dumb shit. My bad.


Doesn't change the fact that 1) You got baited; And 2) You just powerleveled really hard.


----------



## PirateLordRidley (May 4, 2021)

Furry posts:






			https://twitter.com/KerfuffleFur/status/1389148251652304901
		



			https://twitter.com/KerfuffleFur/with_replies
		



			https://archive.ph/wip/daFFw
		



			https://archive.ph/wip/yDl16
		


The results were... predictable.

Also apparently he's a pedo and zoo, citing "muh sexual freedom"

Honestly, this guy seems like a gigantic spurg.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 4, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> Furry posts:
> View attachment 2141265
> 
> 
> ...


Look at that rainbow flag.

That's the kind of degenerate trying to co-opt the LGB (drop the T) movement and use it to validate this own lack of morals.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (May 4, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Look at that rainbow flag.
> 
> That's the kind of degenerate trying to co-opt the LGB (drop the T) movement and use it to validate this own lack of morals.


Also sporting the tranny flag.


----------



## Soynificent (May 4, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Didn't realize it was copypasta, I thought it was just a big spergy screed that starts off with some dumb shit. My bad.


Eh, we all get retarded sometimes. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Pastel (May 4, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> Furry posts:
> View attachment 2141265
> 
> 
> ...


Another day, another trans-flag-in-username person saying something reprehensible.


----------



## camopattern (May 4, 2021)

We got a new winner for idiocy in the minty kidney scam. Uncle Kage is offering him his own kidney, you know, without even finding out why this guy is being refused a transplant, what disease he has (he deleted his tweets about it being stage 3 and now claims its stage 4) and keeps insisting that a doctor with 10 years of experience would break the law by refusing to give a reason.

Uncle kage screenshots:


			https://twitter.com/MintTheHusky2/status/1389659113483816961
		


Archive: https://archive.md/nhd0k


----------



## billydero (May 4, 2021)

camopattern said:


> We got a new winner for idiocy in the minty kidney scam. Uncle Kage is offering him his own kidney, you know, without even finding out why this guy is being refused a transplant, what disease he has (he deleted his tweets about it being stage 3 and now claims its stage 4) and keeps insisting that a doctor with 10 years of experience would break the law by refusing to give a reason.
> 
> Uncle kage screenshots:
> 
> ...


Wow. Kage engages in the ultimate in virtue signaling. Or is this more white knighting? I can’t tell anymore....

Also, is this where we insert the jokes about the absolutely terrible condition of Kage’s alcohol soaked and damaged kidneys?


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 4, 2021)

billydero said:


> Also, is this where we insert the jokes about the absolutely terrible condition of Kage’s alcohol soaked and damaged kidneys?


Yes. I'll start: he offered because he knows his kidneys are basically pickled in alcohol already and no surgeon would approve of the transplant.


----------



## camopattern (May 4, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Yes. I'll start: he offered because he knows his kidneys are basically pickled in alcohol already and no surgeon would approve of the transplant.



Considering his last living related transplant failed according to his tweets and he blamed the surgeons, this time he can blame anthrocon instead!


----------



## round robin (May 4, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Yes. I'll start: he offered because he knows his kidneys are basically pickled in alcohol already and no surgeon would approve of the transplant.


And that'll allow them all to continue screaming about how oppressed they are or something. Kage is trying to get in on the GFM grift.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (May 5, 2021)

billydero said:


> Wow. Kage engages in the ultimate in virtue signaling. Or is this more white knighting? I can’t tell anymore....


Probably trying to troll to see if it's a scam.


----------



## JFKdestroyer (May 5, 2021)

santaclaus said:


> Maul Apparel/RJArtistryy/Dalmy deleted his callout at the Harvest Moon Howl Fest. In case anyone didn't catch it, here's an archive.
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/gM15w
> ...


Building off this because it's the only real mention of this person that I could find on here...

A bunch of drama revolving around Maul Apparel/RJArtistryy/Dalmy popped up recently after they announced they would not be manufacturing certain products people paid for on Kickstarter. The general consensus seems to be that RJ/Dalmy has finished with grifting the Furry community and has taken the kickstarter money and ran to start doing the same grift with the ABDL and Pup play communities.

I recall this all has been going on for some time, and is probably worthy of a thread if someone wants to do the digging.

https://archive.md/R93Hz https://twitter.com/HelloMeFox/status/1389253813287235594


Spoiler: Screenshot









https://archive.md/BjefK https://twitter.com/MadDawgStudios1/status/1389665848005115907


Spoiler: Screenshot












https://archive.md/gIXC8 https://twitter.com/Babydog32732645/status/1389369226985500672


Spoiler


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 5, 2021)

JFKdestroyer said:


> Building off this because it's the only real mention of this person that I could find on here...
> 
> A bunch of drama revolving around Maul Apparel/RJArtistryy/Dalmy popped up recently after they announced they would not be manufacturing certain products people paid for on Kickstarter. The general consensus seems to be that RJ/Dalmy has finished with grifting the Furry community and has taken the kickstarter money and ran to start doing the same grift with the ABDL and Pup play communities.
> 
> ...


Anyone scamming money from diaper shitting pedophiles is ok in my book.


----------



## Basic Bleach (May 5, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Yes. I'll start: he offered because he knows his kidneys are basically pickled in alcohol already and no surgeon would approve of the transplant.


It's Kage. Either he's mastertrolling (which last I met him I could believe), or he's really hit a downward spiral.

Pressing  hard for the former.


----------



## Coolio55 (May 5, 2021)

JFKdestroyer said:


> Building off this because it's the only real mention of this person that I could find on here...
> 
> A bunch of drama revolving around Maul Apparel/RJArtistryy/Dalmy popped up recently after they announced they would not be manufacturing certain products people paid for on Kickstarter. The general consensus seems to be that RJ/Dalmy has finished with grifting the Furry community and has taken the kickstarter money and ran to start doing the same grift with the ABDL and Pup play communities.
> 
> ...



For those of you who aren't aware, playtyme is the one stop shop for CWC cosplayers/MOTHER protagonists.



The sex toys are less expensive than the shirts lol


----------



## Thistle (May 5, 2021)

Rogue Boob said:


> It's Kage. Either he's mastertrolling (which last I met him I could believe), or he's really hit a downward spiral.
> 
> Pressing  hard for the former.


Kage's pickled kidneys, and Two's rotting bones. What more could you ask for


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 5, 2021)

Thistle said:


> Kage's pickled kidneys, and Two's rotting bones. What more could you ask for


Cub porn being found to be a brain carcinogen would be a good start.


----------



## Thistle (May 5, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> - is coming to their defence (archive), now.
> 
> I've had multiple people confirm to me that Kazzy's official response to the situation is to ignore it entirely and hope it blows over.
> 
> New PDF Archive of the document, since it's been updated.


Ooh, a scary google doc! how aUtHoRiTaTiVe!~

To be fair though, no response is better than a bungled up response or an apology tour. That and not saying a fucking word is the first thing you'd get from a lawyer.

Besides... if any of this shit was real and tangible, WHERES THE FUCKING POLICE REPORT?

Yes it's got screen caps, and not defending kazzy for being a degenerate, but... yah know.. it never seems to actually have real results.


----------



## PirateLordRidley (May 5, 2021)

Thistle said:


> Ooh, a scary google doc! how aUtHoRiTaTiVe!~
> 
> To be fair though, no response is better than a bungled up response or an apology tour. That and not saying a fucking word is the first thing you'd get from a lawyer.
> 
> ...


After what happened with Kero, I have no faith that going to the police with nothing but logs will accomplish anything.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 5, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> After what happened with Kero, I have no faith that going to the police with nothing but logs will accomplish anything.


The problem wasn't the logs, it was that they were made public before the police could make a move. That gave Kero all the time in the world to encrypt and delete everything, and to get ready to obstruct the police at every step.


----------



## Pastel (May 6, 2021)

JFKdestroyer said:


> Building off this because it's the only real mention of this person that I could find on here...
> 
> A bunch of drama revolving around Maul Apparel/RJArtistryy/Dalmy popped up recently after they announced they would not be manufacturing certain products people paid for on Kickstarter. The general consensus seems to be that RJ/Dalmy has finished with grifting the Furry community and has taken the kickstarter money and ran to start doing the same grift with the ABDL and Pup play communities.
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly, Dalmy has been doing this shit for ages. It was talked about in the Furry Convention thread that he was helping with the BIPOC-lead furry con set for 2022. He ended up doing the exact same shit to them and Chise, the organizer for the convention, was extremely displeased. Dalmy rides off the fact that he's a gay poly degenerate black furry in an overly-woke fandom. They give him the money and he skrrts. I'd put money down that he's going to respond to those twitter threads with "y'all just hate us black ppl  you don't want to see us succeed!"


----------



## Corn Chippies (May 6, 2021)

Pastel said:


> If I remember correctly, Dalmy has been doing this shit for ages. It was talked about in the Furry Convention thread that he was helping with the BIPOC-lead furry con set for 2022. He ended up doing the exact same shit to them and Chise, the organizer for the convention, was extremely displeased. Dalmy rides off the fact that he's a gay poly degenerate black furry in an overly-woke fandom. They give him the money and he skrrts. I'd put money down that he's going to respond to those twitter threads with "y'all just hate us black ppl  you don't want to see us succeed!"


In 2017 or so he started a "fursuit business" that sent out like 2 or 3 unwearable, missized, hot glued monstrosities. One person named Zeek or Zeke bitched publically so Dalmy doxxed him in retaliation, disappeared until the furry drama cycle rolled to something new, and then came back and immediately started scamming people again. He has a 4+ year track record of this shit and I'm not sure I feel bad for the people he's scamming at this point.


----------



## Headphone_Monkey (May 6, 2021)

I always find it funny how furries will try to debate the line between what is and what is not  acceptable when it comes to sexualizing animals and anthropomorphic creatures in their own fandom, blaming zoophiles for the flaws in the community... as if the community isn't already based on  their own paraphillia.


----------



## Headphone_Monkey (May 6, 2021)

Kerfluffle becoming defensive


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 6, 2021)

Headphone_Monkey said:


> Kerfluffle becoming defensive
> View attachment 2148266
> 
> View attachment 2148268


So he'll fuck anything with a pulse, and even things that don't.

That alone is hilarious enough for its own thread.


----------



## Soynificent (May 6, 2021)

Headphone_Monkey said:


> Kerfluffle becoming defensive
> View attachment 2148266
> 
> View attachment 2148268


"I want to fuck kids and animals, but I don't."


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 6, 2021)

"Omniphile", huh?

So, what are the odds that this degenerate is a virgin? Or if he isn't, what are the odds he hasn't had sex in over a year because the only places he can get any kind of action in _whatsoever_ are drug-soaked furcon room parties and those got canceled due to coof?


----------



## SSJennFerrous (May 7, 2021)

sofurry.com is finally not allowing pedo stories as well as disallowing pedo art. Only took them two years..
https://archive.md/g27Gz Already people blurting out complaints


----------



## Thistle (May 7, 2021)

SSJennFerrous said:


> sofurry.com is finally not allowing pedo stories as well as disallowing pedo art. Only took them two years..
> https://archive.md/g27Gz Already people blurting out complaints


Good, they can go share their shit via Tor like the rest of the pedophiles... or go to inkbunny i guess.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 7, 2021)

Thistle said:


> Good, they can go share their shit via Tor like the rest of the pedophiles... or go to inkbunny i guess.


I don't even want to imagine the biblical _flood_ of pedo shit that would happen if Inkbunny ever closed down. Because you know the cub fetishists wouldn't be quiet about it, they'd try to go back to uploading their shit _everywhere_.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 7, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I don't even want to imagine the biblical _flood_ of pedo shit that would happen if Inkbunny ever closed down. Because you know the cub fetishists wouldn't be quiet about it, they'd try to go back to uploading their shit _everywhere_.


It'll be kind of funny watching site staff play whack-a-mole with them and seeing them screech on Twitter.


----------



## HEXbox Carousel (May 7, 2021)

SSJennFerrous said:


> sofurry.com is finally not allowing pedo stories as well as disallowing pedo art. Only took them two years..
> https://archive.md/g27Gz Already people blurting out complaints


sweet, delicious salt...















my personal favorite:


----------



## Thistle (May 7, 2021)

TrashCarousel said:


> sweet, delicious salt...
> View attachment 2151482View attachment 2151488
> View attachment 2151490
> View attachment 2151517
> ...


At least they're given a six month window to delete or fix their shit, a lot better than Furaffinity's random AUP & COC updates for retroactive ban waves.


----------



## HEXbox Carousel (May 7, 2021)

Thistle said:


> At least they're given a six month window to delete or fix their shit, a lot better than Furaffinity's random AUP & COC updates for retroactive ban waves.






the full CWC-level sperging is so great that you'd think it'd just been announced that furry porn was illegal


----------



## Thistle (May 7, 2021)

TrashCarousel said:


> View attachment 2151590
> the full CWC-level sperging is so great that you'd think it'd just been announced that furry porn was illegal


Technically is in Oregon it is.  at least zoophilia porn is anyway.


----------



## Catboi (May 7, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I don't even want to imagine the biblical _flood_ of pedo shit that would happen if Inkbunny ever closed down. Because you know the cub fetishists wouldn't be quiet about it, they'd try to go back to uploading their shit _everywhere_.


I assume they'd go to baraag, seems to be the degenerate flavour of the month. The FBI will probably raid that site at some point, if they haven't already sent in the glowies.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (May 7, 2021)

Catboi said:


> I assume they'd go to baraag, seems to be the degenerate flavour of the month. The FBI will probably raid that site at some point, if they haven't already sent in the glowies.


Isn't the baraag/pawoo thing a Japanese site though? I mean those sites can definitely use a spotlight shine to make that particular group of roaches scatter but from what I understand those kinds of sites need a million different registered accounts for its million branches and splinter sites. Someone who knows more than I can tell it better though.


----------



## Catboi (May 7, 2021)

RembrandtCourage said:


> Isn't the baraag/pawoo thing a Japanese site though? I mean those sites can definitely use a spotlight shine to make that particular group of roaches scatter but from what I understand those kinds of sites need a million different registered accounts for its million branches and splinter sites. Someone who knows more than I can tell it better though.



Baraag is 100% English and marketed towards english users/based in the US. Basically a hive of pedophiles and kiddie artists banned off of twitter/furry sites.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 8, 2021)

Catboi said:


> Baraag is 100% English and marketed towards english users/based in the US. Basically a hive of pedophiles and kiddie artists banned off of twitter/furry sites.


I thought Baraag was for visual arts only. Does it also host fiction?


----------



## PirateLordRidley (May 8, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I thought Baraag was for visual arts only. Does it also host fiction?


It's basically a Twitter clone, but there's nothing stopping someone from linking to off-site content like pastebins or whatever.


----------



## Rukario (May 8, 2021)

Catboi said:


> Baraag is 100% English and marketed towards english users/based in the US. Basically a hive of pedophiles and kiddie artists banned off of twitter/furry sites.


It also seems that many of the active users there also have Pixiv and/or Inkbunny accounts, which says a lot.


----------



## Emperor Percival Tachyon (May 8, 2021)

TrashCarousel said:


> sweet, delicious salt...
> View attachment 2151482View attachment 2151488
> View attachment 2151490
> View attachment 2151517
> ...


God they are so self righteous. The way they are talking you would think they are reacting to some authoritarian government ordering an ethnic cleansing. 

"First they came for the cub porn coomers... "

And I did nothing because they can get fucked


----------



## Spoonomancer (May 8, 2021)

lmao at how important cub porn coomers think they are


----------



## RembrandtCourage (May 8, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I thought Baraag was for visual arts only. Does it also host fiction?


I did a bit more research and it seems baraag/pawoo are part of the mastodon network which does indeed host a billion different splinter sites which is great for decentralization but it also means you need to register a billion different accounts for them too. Interestingly enough switter, essentially a sex worker twitter that tried to gain popularity when backpages shut down, is also part of this network. If twitter bans nsfw content from their platform expect a migration over to pawoo/baraag and hopefully more than a few of the tumblrinas too.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 8, 2021)

RembrandtCourage said:


> I did a bit more research and it seems baraag/pawoo are part of the mastodon network which does indeed host a billion different splinter sites which is great for decentralization but it also means you need to register a billion different accounts for them too. Interestingly enough switter, essentially a sex worker twitter that tried to gain popularity when backpages shut down, is also part of this network. If twitter bans nsfw content from their platform expect a migration over to pawoo/baraag and hopefully more than a few of the tumblrinas too.


Imagine the slapfights.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (May 9, 2021)

Thistle said:


> At least they're given a six month window to delete or fix their shit, a lot better than Furaffinity's random AUP & COC updates for retroactive ban waves.


Plenty of time for everyone to pull their stuff and make another site. No? They'd just rather bitch instead? Ok.

I doubt this is the first ban wave, either, since I get the feeling Sofurry may be trying to become more "legitimate." Which means that they'd need to ban cub/incest/NC stuff.


----------



## HEXbox Carousel (May 10, 2021)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Plenty of time for everyone to pull their stuff and make another site. No? They'd just rather bitch instead? Ok.
> 
> I doubt this is the first ban wave, either, since I get the feeling Sofurry may be trying to become more "legitimate." Which means that they'd need to ban cub/incest/NC stuff.


Site owner made it clear that he did not want to ban cub content, but had apparently been sent a letter by the Austrian authorities. So lol.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (May 10, 2021)

TrashCarousel said:


> Site owner made it clear that he did not want to ban cub content, but had apparently been sent a letter by the Austrian authorities. So lol.


Just need the Austrian authorities to send a letter to Green Reaper now.


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 10, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Just need the Austrian authorities to send a letter to Green Reaper now.


The inkbunny servers aren't in Austria.


----------



## Headphone_Monkey (May 10, 2021)

JFKdestroyer said:


> Building off this because it's the only real mention of this person that I could find on here...
> 
> A bunch of drama revolving around Maul Apparel/RJArtistryy/Dalmy popped up recently after they announced they would not be manufacturing certain products people paid for on Kickstarter. The general consensus seems to be that RJ/Dalmy has finished with grifting the Furry community and has taken the kickstarter money and ran to start doing the same grift with the ABDL and Pup play communities.
> 
> ...









It's creepy as hell to watch them sell sex toys, muzzles, and lube next to clothing for preschool adults. I thought I'd seen it all from furries but holy fuck


----------



## HEXbox Carousel (May 10, 2021)

Headphone_Monkey said:


> View attachment 2158570
> View attachment 2158574
> 
> It's creepy as hell to watch them sell sex toys, muzzles, and lube next to clothing for preschool adults. I thought I'd seen it all from furries but holy fuck


christ, this is rancid even by my low standards. guess i'm not totally desensitized


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (May 10, 2021)

RembrandtCourage said:


> I did a bit more research and it seems baraag/pawoo are part of the mastodon network which does indeed host a billion different splinter sites which is great for decentralization but it also means you need to register a billion different accounts for them too.


My understanding is that the Fediverse doesn’t need you to do this.  Basically, a Fediverse node takes in posts from other nodes, where the user is listed as “username at node.”  Users can interact across nodes this way.

This leads to shit like the Kiwifarms fediverse node’s “Known Network” timeline adding rules to autohide baraag and several other nodes and automatically mark all media from them as NSFW.  It also led to Null speculating that there are government psyops to make alt-tech uninhabitable by flooding it with lolicon because jesus christ you get these people swarming onto every fucking decentralized platform.


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 10, 2021)

Headphone_Monkey said:


> View attachment 2158570
> View attachment 2158574
> 
> It's creepy as hell to watch them sell sex toys, muzzles, and lube next to clothing for preschool adults. I thought I'd seen it all from furries but holy fuck


This would be hilarious if it was an accidental thing by Amazon's algorithm.


----------



## Realhat (May 10, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> My understanding is that the Fediverse doesn’t need you to do this.  Basically, a Fediverse node takes in posts from other nodes, where the user is listed as “username at node.”  Users can interact across nodes this way.


The issue is that so many nodes implement bans against so many other nodes that you don't have a big functional network, you have a bunch of separate islands, so in practice you _do_ have to make a dozen different accounts.



Spoiler: Me complaining about Mastodon/Fediverse, which is not really relevant to this thread



Good luck finding a neutral server from which to observe/interact with everything, because most of the servers are heavily censored, and the ones that aren't get banned by the ones that are.  (I've seen several lists of banned nodes which often contain nothing more than "free speech" as a ban reason.)  Wherever you make your account, either the owner of that server is censoring what you can see, or the owners of other servers are preventing their content from reaching you.

Hilariously, the largest Mastodon servers are Gab and Pawoo, both of which are banned by most of the other nodes because they don't censor stuff that the Mastodon community wants censored.

In my experience, if you read the rules for Mastodon servers most of them state outright that only leftists are allowed and all conservatives will be banned.  It's just the flavor of Mastodon for some reason.  Of course people were quite upset when Gab decided to use Mastodon's open source project for their own purposes, but that's another story.

Mastodon was _so close_ in concept to being a decentralized Twitter alternative that solved the problems of top-down censorship, but because of the ability to defederate with specific other servers it instead turned into something that is, on average, more censored.


----------



## Emperor Percival Tachyon (May 11, 2021)

Healrat said:


> The issue is that so many nodes implement bans against so many other nodes that you don't have a big functional network, you have a bunch of separate islands, so in practice you _do_ have to make a dozen different accounts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TLDR: Censorship, filter bubbles and demanding ideological purity ruins everything.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (May 11, 2021)

Emperor Percival Tachyon said:


> TLDR: Censorship, filter bubbles and demanding ideological purity ruins everything.



only if you’re an assblasted fag trying to treat the fediverse like it’s Twitter and you’re making an ass out of yourself everywhere you go and get blacklisted. If you’re just looking to interact with and have discussions with like minded people on certain topics without any corporate interference or ads and with the ability to personally blacklist the pedophile anime shit nodes that exist, then mastodon is perfect. The issue is everybody wanted it to be Twitter except with the ability to scream NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER without punishment, but that was never what it was designed to be. It’s much more accurate to describe it as Reddit except in a Twitter-like UI format and without any corporate bullshit. You go there for discussion on topics, not to shit your political opinions out at everybody on the platform and get in to slap fights.


----------



## The Eighth Tsar (May 11, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> My understanding is that the Fediverse doesn’t need you to do this.  Basically, a Fediverse node takes in posts from other nodes, where the user is listed as “username at node.”  Users can interact across nodes this way.
> 
> This leads to shit like the Kiwifarms fediverse node’s “Known Network” timeline adding rules to autohide baraag and several other nodes and automatically mark all media from them as NSFW.  It also led to Null speculating that there are government psyops to make alt-tech uninhabitable by flooding it with lolicon because jesus christ you get these people swarming onto every fucking decentralized platform.


I remember a few months before 8ch got shutdown, there were people spamming the boards (mostly pol) with CP. I mean there was Tarrant or whatever-his-name-was guy that played a role too, but I think the spamming of CP accelerated the shutdown.


----------



## Thistle (May 11, 2021)

Healrat said:


> The issue is that so many nodes implement bans against so many other nodes that you don't have a big functional network, you have a bunch of separate islands, so in practice you _do_ have to make a dozen different accounts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, though there are plenty of nodes to federate with that either don't give as much of a shit, or rarely block instances. most tend to block the loli and porn servers for obvious reasons.


----------



## Swedish Jeff (May 11, 2021)

_Sigh_ I will never understand this obsession with gender and endless labels. Pretty sure these people would have been emo or scene kids 10 years ago.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 11, 2021)

Swedish Jeff said:


> _Sigh_ I will never understand this obsession with gender and endless labels. Pretty sure these people would have been emo or scene kids 10 years ago.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162301


Your speshul gender will never be a substitute for a likeable personality.

Faggot.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 11, 2021)

TFT-A9 said:


> Your speshul gender will never be a substitute for a likeable personality.


Or a personality _at all_.

Take away the dog dicks, the "uwu" bullshit and the gender politics, and these people are as grey and lifeless as a bag of cement.


----------



## That Damned Tiger (May 11, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Or a personality _at all_.
> 
> Take away the dog dicks, the "uwu" bullshit and the gender politics, and these people are as grey and lifeless as a bag of cement.


Except the difference between them and a bag of cement is that cement serves a greater purpose.


----------



## Madre Muerte (May 11, 2021)

That Damned Tiger said:


> Except the difference between them and a bag of cement is that cement serves a greater purpose.


These "people" serve as entertainment for us and employment for fast food establishments.


----------



## Archeops (May 11, 2021)

Madre Muerte said:


> These "people" serve as entertainment for us and employment for fast food establishments.


That second part is only applicable after they burn their bridges with the tech industry and run out of asspatbucks.


----------



## Thistle (May 11, 2021)

Archeops said:


> That second part is only applicable after they burn their bridges with the tech industry and run out of asspatbucks.


Same goes for their Troonlyfanbux when their slab of ass isn't factory fresh anymore.


----------



## That Damned Tiger (May 11, 2021)

Madre Muerte said:


> These "people" serve as entertainment for us and employment for fast food establishments.


Please.  We all know they're never gonna work fast food because they're too good and "woke" to work for minimum wage in a job that was never meant to be a career.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 12, 2021)

That Damned Tiger said:


> Please.  We all know they're never gonna work fast food because they're too good and "woke" to work for minimum wage in a job that was never meant to be a career.


They couldn't hold a job in a bucket anyway


----------



## Toolbox (May 12, 2021)

TFT-A9 said:


> They couldn't hold a job in a bucket anyway


But they will pull each other back into it.


----------



## billydero (May 12, 2021)

TFT-A9 said:


> They couldn't hold a job in a bucket anyway


While there are definitely furries who, like any narcissist or sociopaths, can talk their way into an impressive sounding job (BoozyBadger, Kage the chemist and so on), from personal experience, I can tell you that all they’re really good at is pushing the food around on their plate, and basically putting in about 25% of the effort to do the job.

The only thing a furry is ever good at is having a good time, and anyone of them that talks about how hard they work and how good they are at their job he’s just basically lying.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (May 12, 2021)

billydero said:


> While there are definitely furries who, like any narcissist or sociopaths, can talk their way into an impressive sounding job (BoozyBadger, Kage the chemist and so on), from personal experience, I can tell you that all they’re really good at is pushing the food around on their plate, and basically putting in about 25% of the effort to do the job.
> 
> The only thing a furry is ever good at is having a good time, and anyone of them that talks about how hard they work and how good they are at their job he’s just basically lying.


Boozy's not a corporate lawyer, he's not pulling six figures.


----------



## Kane Lives (May 14, 2021)

billydero said:


> ... anyone of them that talks about how hard they work and how good they are at their job he’s just basically lying.


FTFY.

I agree furries do this a lot, but frankly, it's not a phenomenon limited to furries only.


----------



## Thistle (May 14, 2021)

Kane Lives said:


> I agree furries do this a lot, but frankly, it's not a phenomenon limited to furries only.


Yeah, it's more attributed to narcs and the like to boast about such things, though others are just proud of what they do too.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (May 14, 2021)

This is from some TV show I'd never heard of before. It is about an under 18 girl, but her face is blurred out, so I assume it is okay to post.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (May 14, 2021)

Elwood P. Dowd said:


> This is from some TV show I'd never heard of before. It is about an under 18 girl, but her face is blurred out, so I assume it is okay to post.


I like how they talk about a fursuit being a shield and hiding the real identity. XD


----------



## JethroTullamore (May 15, 2021)

Elwood P. Dowd said:


> This is from some TV show I'd never heard of before. It is about an under 18 girl, but her face is blurred out, so I assume it is okay to post.


The sister and mom are pretty damn hot.  

Is this entire show about some winy teenage furry who thinks they’re oppressed because they got bullied in school?  God that’s gay.  

I miss the good old daytime TV days of chair throwing trailer trash on Jerry Springer.


----------



## PirateLordRidley (May 15, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> Is this entire show about some winy teenage furry who thinks they’re oppressed because they got bullied in school?  God that’s gay.
> 
> I miss the good old daytime TV days of chair throwing trailer trash on Jerry Springer.


Nah it looks like a talk show, like Oprah or Dr Phil, where they have guests on to talk about their stories.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (May 15, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> A very quickly deleted journal accusing some popufur of rape. I do not know anything about this and I do apologize for the mile long screencap, but when shit's deleted too quick to archive you make do with what you have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly wondered what happened to Bai. I saw Bai quite a bit in FurAffinity before Bai disappeared.
By the by, did anyone find Bai's Weasyl page?



camopattern said:


> The guy is straight up lying about the situation to get money from omguwu furries who don't know anything about how transplants work. There are actual medical professionals in the fandom who can't dispute his claims because he sends the horde to harass them for knowing more than they do.
> 
> The whole furry in stem thing last year revealed a bunch of them. Here's a list from then on their follow: https://twitter.com/Sci_Furs?s=09
> 
> Someone ping a surgical furry so we can see what they say because I'm willing to bet my car they dispute him too.


The closest I know is Doctor Wolverine. There is also togepi1125, bu the rumours on him being a heart surgeon are just rumours; he never confirmed his job.



Leonard Helplessness said:


> It’s like Survivor except every week the least ignorant person gets voted off the island.


Would that not be _The Weakest Link_?



PirateLordRidley said:


> Furry posts:
> View attachment 2141265
> 
> 
> ...


This may be obvious, but I feel tha th is a situation with no winners. There was tonnes of embarrassingly exceptional (and, per what others have said, hypocritical) trolling in the replies, but... Kerfuffle, if you were honestly curious on incest, you should have done a lot better than _*powerleveling on you being omnisexual*_.


----------



## Spoonomancer (May 15, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I honestly wondered what happened to Bai. I saw Bai quite a bit in FurAffinity before Bai disappeared.
> By the by, did anyone find Bai's Weasyl page?
> 
> 
> ...


Bai's Weasyl is the same as their FA, https://www.weasyl.com/~bai (archive https://archive.ph/cW0vC)


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 16, 2021)

It's nice to have things fall into your lap. This shit really REALLY makes you wish there was a VRCFurs general or something.

For context:  Underage kids are being let into this out of a dozen VRC furfag fuckfest groups and the admins were busted letting them all in. Furries being furries, all the drama pours out, but since it's VRC it's all hidden away. With this handed into my lap, I'm proud to say holy shit it's all falling apart and now we get to see a glimpse of the fire.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 16, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> It's nice to have things fall into your lap. This shit really REALLY makes you wish there was a VRCFurs general or something.
> 
> For context:  Underage kids are being let into this out of a dozen VRC furfag fuckfest groups and the admins were busted letting them all in. Furries being furries, all the drama pours out, but since it's VRC it's all hidden away. With this handed into my lap, I'm proud to say holy shit it's all falling apart and now we get to see a glimpse of the fire.
> 
> View attachment 2174671


More like we're seeing smoke rising behind the buildings and wondering what's going on. I'm not going to turn down this guy's allegations out of hand, but they're lacking a bit in substance since the audio is literally just his word on it. Did anyone produce any kind of receipt to this new round of VRChat furfuckery?


----------



## Strayserval (May 16, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> It's nice to have things fall into your lap. This shit really REALLY makes you wish there was a VRCFurs general or something.
> 
> For context:  Underage kids are being let into this out of a dozen VRC furfag fuckfest groups and the admins were busted letting them all in. Furries being furries, all the drama pours out, but since it's VRC it's all hidden away. With this handed into my lap, I'm proud to say holy shit it's all falling apart and now we get to see a glimpse of the fire.
> 
> View attachment 2174671


Man VRchat was always pretty pozzed tbh, but has it really gotten this fucking gay?


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 16, 2021)

Strayserval said:


> Man VRchat was always pretty pozzed tbh, but has it really gotten this fucking gay?


I mean, where furries are involved you can easily assume the worst and you'll probably be right.


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 16, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> More like we're seeing smoke rising behind the buildings and wondering what's going on. I'm not going to turn down this guy's allegations out of hand, but they're lacking a bit in substance since the audio is literally just his word on it. Did anyone produce any kind of receipt to this new round of VRChat furfuckery?


I cannot attest to much since I've got no real look inside the shit going on but best thing is keep an eye out, there might be more fuckery about.


----------



## Green-Machine (May 16, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> I cannot attest to much since I've got no real look inside the shit going on but best thing is keep an eye out, there might be more fuckery about.


I checked it out, and there is a plethora of familiar names in the members list that I've run across when I use to play VRC, though I suppose this is more against the Admins. If I come across any names of people I know are underage I'll report it here.


Edit:
Nothing turned up from my view of the members list. but it definitely put some people on the avoid list for me if this stuff turns out true


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 16, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> I checked it out, and there is a plethora of familiar names in the members list that I've run across when I use to play VRC, though I suppose this is more against the Admins. If I come across any names of people I know are underage I'll report it here.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Nothing turned up from my view of the members list. but it definitely put some people on the avoid list for me if this stuff turns out true


If you per chance have access to the telegram chats, export them.


----------



## Green-Machine (May 16, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> If you per chance have access to the telegram chats, export them.


Might be a bit, but I'll link you once its finished, I checked all the boxes incase anything is needed in context





EDIT
Got word that this is old news from last year, so chances are things are probably wiped now


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 16, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> Got word that this is old news from last year, so chances are things are probably wiped now


Old news? Then how come I'm hearing about this now as a current situation?


----------



## Green-Machine (May 16, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Old news? Then how come I'm hearing about this now as a current situation?


no idea, I'll still keep the dump going since its picking up stuff from December last year which I believe is when it was created, I'll do a quick skim and see if anything pops up in the logs that have dumped already

apparently they use to go by VR Murr Lounge



Spoiler: verification line


----------



## Toma (May 16, 2021)

Warrior Cats youtuber Moonkitti created a video  a few months ago alleging that one of the main canon ships in Warrior Cats (Bramblestar x Squirrelflight) is abusive. Moonkitti has since privated her twitter and gone on a vent session about received harrassment.


(4/30/2021 is the date she privated her twitter, vent session is from today)


Spoiler: Vents




















"It keeps me up at night" 
My favorite is this weird simp that appeared out of the woodwork:


Spoiler: Simp






x x x



x x



x x x



x



x



x x x x



x x x x



x x x


interestingly enough, I did a cursory search of direct @s to moonkitti and in the last two months in the very least not a single one of them was an insult 

EDIT: can't 100% confirm if my post triggered this tweet but if it did Moonkitti reacts quick (around 5 minutes after I posted this)


----------



## TroonsDid911 (May 17, 2021)

Elwood P. Dowd said:


> This is from some TV show I'd never heard of before. It is about an under 18 girl, but her face is blurred out, so I assume it is okay to post.



I love how the mother and sister talk about how shy and vulnerable she is and how she is so scared of how people think that she only feels comfortable communicating in a costume...

So they go on national television and tell the whole world her daughter tried to an hero twice. The girl is already getting bullied at school, now those same bullies will learn she is also a suicidal tik tok furfag. 200 IQ modern parenting right there.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (May 17, 2021)

I have no idea where to post this, but I just witnessed the worst furry rantsona on YouTube. Toetally disgusting.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (May 17, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> I have no idea where to post this, but I just witnessed the worst furry rantsona on YouTube. Toetally disgusting.



Autism Checklist:

✓ Retarded half-wolf fursona
✓ Edgy/Insane take on a moral topic
✓ Obligatory "let me start by saying this thing is bad" and then proceeding to argue said thing is good for 10 minutes
✓ Gross and flagrant foot fetishism with what look like stink clouds. He even has the fucking toes doing air quotes
✓ Unironically thinks ethnostates are a good thing and gushes over China being one
✓ Sounds like another retarded Sargon "intellectualist" youtuber

This guy is prime material for lolz and maybe even a thread.

EDIT: Guy's youtube account https://youtu.be/LzpCtoyUqFw only one video since he deleted the other one. Made it in April which makes me think he might be a troll. And yes I know Im a nigger for not archiving


----------



## Pax Europaea (May 17, 2021)

Another day, another glass of wine. [Archive (Original is deleted, but enjoy the right-wing sperg out.)

It also appears to be a "HURR DURR GOT YOU MAD" troon lefty who had no real tweet interaction until this event. [Archive of Profile] - [Archive of another tweet]




Spoiler: They also have a history of baiting.


----------



## Toolbox (May 17, 2021)

TroonsDid911 said:


> Autism Checklist:
> 
> ✓ Retarded half-wolf fursona
> ✓ Edgy/Insane take on a moral topic
> ...


His background music for the racism video is from the memed to hell and now defunct mmo club penguin, which was a kids game. I'd add more to the "potential troll" pile.


----------



## Big Bang (May 17, 2021)

Hitler took the idea to kill Jews and others from the Democratic Party of America at the time, when a Nazi of his informed them of what America was doing. Lol. Democrats created every single one of the slavery bills, KKK, support of fascism, etc. Historical erasure is real. I can't necessarily say these people are truly bad people, just brainwashed from the conventional lack of information that the public schools leave out (like the fact that Hitler got his ideas from the Democrats in the USA, or that the Democrats started the KKK and the fact that you had to be in the KKK in order to get ahead politically as a Democrat at the time, or the fact that Democrats did NOT switch to the Republican party except for one dude, or the fact that Democrats owned over 90% of the 4 million slaves at the time). But willful ignorance and acting stupid like this makes it easier to laugh at them despite their lack of understanding/knowledge of the truth. They're living in a community that encourages this ill behavior and it's why many furries display lunacy like this. I wonder if this is what it was like back in the old days. If Dems were wilding out like this back then or if platforms like Twitter allowed for this foolishness.


----------



## who dare wins? (May 17, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> It's nice to have things fall into your lap. This shit really REALLY makes you wish there was a VRCFurs general or something.
> 
> For context:  Underage kids are being let into this out of a dozen VRC furfag fuckfest groups and the admins were busted letting them all in. Furries being furries, all the drama pours out, but since it's VRC it's all hidden away. With this handed into my lap, I'm proud to say holy shit it's all falling apart and now we get to see a glimpse of the fire.
> 
> View attachment 2174671


Im willing to compile evidence but I am in NOW WAY gonna go down the rabbit hole of these fuckers, no fucking way


Green-Machine said:


> no idea, I'll still keep the dump going since its picking up stuff from December last year which I believe is when it was created, I'll do a quick skim and see if anything pops up in the logs that have dumped already
> 
> apparently they use to go by VR Murr Lounge
> 
> ...


Interesting, I might keep tabs on these fuckers to see what happens next


----------



## Green-Machine (May 17, 2021)

ax Europaea said:


> View attachment 2177247
> Another day, another glass of wine. [Archive (Original is deleted, but enjoy the right-wing sperg out.)
> 
> It also appears to be a "HURR DURR GOT YOU MAD" troon lefty who had no real tweet interaction until this event. [Archive of Profile] - [Archive of another tweet]
> ...


Seeing how the Far left crazies has been acting over the Israel-Hamas thing, and all the "Hitler had a good idea" posts they were doing, I tend to believe that they genuinely see Hitler as a better person than Trump


----------



## mario if smoke weed (May 17, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> Seeing how the Far left crazies has been acting over the Israel-Hamas thing, and all the "Hitler had a good idea" posts they were doing, I tend to believe that they genuinely see Hitler as a better person than Trump


Inb4 naziism becomes heralded by the far left as a "good idea with poor execution" or something like that. Like they'll start hating on Jews bc they be hating on brownies


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (May 17, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Inb4 naziism becomes heralded by the far left as a "good idea with poor execution" or something like that. Like they'll start hating on Jews bc they be hating on brownies


But then they can't call everyone they disagree with nazis.


----------



## TheRetardKing (May 17, 2021)

Mixing both nazis and furries together is like mixing toothpaste with orange juice.


----------



## round robin (May 17, 2021)

Foxler played the long game, it seems.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (May 18, 2021)

There i some controversy about Creature Unknown encouraging Bitkitano to draw fat-fur art.


			https://twitter.com/BloatedGoyle/status/1394468663592296449
		



			https://archive.fo/H3Y1t
		



			https://twitter.com/bitkitano_/status/1394563294908674050
		



			https://archive.fo/LGmjS
		

Here is more context:


			https://twitter.com/JurassicLockjaw/status/1394592989809360899
		



			https://archive.fo/Wavm0
		


Here is an emergency capture of Bitkitano's old Twitter:
https://archive.fo/TDYtD...and the new Twitter:


			https://twitter.com/bitkitano_
		



			https://archive.fo/tlEZn
		

...and Creature Unknown.


			https://twitter.com/BloatedGoyle/
		



			https://archive.fo/xg6TZ
		


FurAffinity:








						Userpage of bitkitano -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Commission Info.. TOS and Prices(url) | Commission Queue(url). Want to contact me about Commissions?. ✉️Note Me!(url). or DM me on Disco ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				





			https://archive.fo/g1JAS
		









						Userpage of Creature_Unknown -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

. . lxlhuntercreatureunknown. .




					www.furaffinity.net
				





			https://archive.fo/dA1ur
		


Myself, I blame the fandom and even our more 'erotically positive' culture. If fat animals are inherently pornographic, then a lot of cartoons and even Fat Bear Week (an event about pre-torpor bears held by a national park) would be banned because they would be called 'tools of hypnotising children into being perverts'.
Because of how cancel culture runs and how Social Justice Warriors betray their own (see: their opposing Israel just a week after the Social Justice Warriors purge anything 'Nazi'), this banning would be only a matter of time.
No; I put the blame on those who fetishise cartoon tropes, especially the furries who do this fetishising... the ones who think that pornography is inherent and necessary to the furry fandom (especially the 'queer' aspects of that fandom).


----------



## Spoonomancer (May 18, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Myself, I blame the fandom and our perverted culture. I fat animals are inherently pornographic, then a lot of cartoons, hog contests and Fat Bear Week (an event about pre-torpor bears held by a national park) would be banned because they would be called 'tools of hypnotising children into being perverts'.
> Because of how cancel culture runs and how Social Justice Warriors betray their own (see: their opposing Israel just a week after they purge of anything 'Nazi'), this cancelling of cartoons, hog contests, and Fat Bear Week is only a matter of time.
> No; I pu the blame on people who fetishise cartoon tropes... the ones who think that pornography is inherent and necessary to furries (especially 'queer' furries), making them 'special'.


>implying it isn't furries who fetishize fat fur to the point that it's one of the larger communities in the fandom
lol you underestimate the fandom


----------



## Loser Elite (May 18, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> There i some controversy about Creature Unknown encouraging Bitkitano to draw fat-fur art.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/BloatedGoyle/status/1394468663592296449
> ...


I'm kind of not surprised something like this would happen. Maybe it's just me but a community that claims to not be degenerate/fetishistist/sexual/whatever but is literally all of those things AND being so open armed about EVERYONE including children being in their community something like this was bound to happen.


The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Myself, I blame the fandom and our perverted culture. I fat animals are inherently pornographic, then a lot of cartoons, hog contests and Fat Bear Week (an event about pre-torpor bears held by a national park) would be banned because they would be called 'tools of hypnotising children into being perverts'.
> Because of how cancel culture runs and how Social Justice Warriors betray their own (see: their opposing Israel just a week after they purge of anything 'Nazi'), this cancelling of cartoons, hog contests, and Fat Bear Week is only a matter of time.
> No; I pu the blame on people who fetishise cartoon tropes... the ones who think that pornography is inherent and necessary to furries (especially 'queer' furries), making them 'special'.


Christ I feel like I'm having a stroke while having dyslexia reading this.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (May 18, 2021)

Cable said:


> >implying it isn't furries who fetishize fat fur to the point that it's one of the larger communities in the fandom
> lol you underestimate the fandom


Actually, I _was_ implying that furries are the ones who fetishise fat furs. Pleas excuse my ambiguity.

Update: Apparently, there is a third party, now?


			https://twitter.com/TheHazmatSuiter/status/1394488446710779907
		



			https://archive.fo/8WH0S


----------



## the_secret (May 18, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> His background music for the racism video is from the memed to hell and now defunct mmo club penguin, which was a kids game. I'd add more to the "potential troll" pile.


Might be it was an easy option for 'casual' background music that's not detected by content id.

Honestly, I'm thinking it's a mix of the two. There are a few moments in there where the mask slips and he sounds really sincere, he knows the lingo and talking points, and he occasionally goes on tangents (like randomly bringing up Kurdistan?). He probably believes the stuff he's spouting but he's trying to purposefully aggravate people further with the foot stuff.


----------



## Excellent at Mediocrity (May 18, 2021)

TroonsDid911 said:


> Autism Checklist:
> 
> ✓ Retarded half-wolf fursona
> ✓ Edgy/Insane take on a moral topic
> ...


I didn't even make it two minutes into that tripe before having to turn it off. How many collective brain cells do you think their 126 followers have? I'm wagering ~100 between them all.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 18, 2021)

Excellent at Mediocrity said:


> I didn't even make it two minutes into that tripe before having to turn it off. How many collective brain cells do you think their 126 followers have? I'm wagering ~100 between them all.


Being generous.


----------



## NotSoAceCatPartTwo (May 19, 2021)

Excellent at Mediocrity said:


> I didn't even make it two minutes into that tripe before having to turn it off. How many collective brain cells do you think their 126 followers have? I'm wagering ~100 between them all.


Less than 126 total.


----------



## Swedish Jeff (May 19, 2021)

Compared to other sick fetishes, zoophiles seem overwhelmingly left-wing. Cani Lupine being the exception. 
Anyone else feel that way?


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 19, 2021)

Swedish Jeff said:


> Compared to other sick fetishes, zoophiles seem overwhelmingly left-wing. Cani Lupine being the exception.
> Anyone else feel that way?
> View attachment 2183070


Furries _in general_ are overwhelmingly left-wing, no surprises there.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (May 19, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> It's nice to have things fall into your lap. This shit really REALLY makes you wish there was a VRCFurs general or something.
> 
> For context:  Underage kids are being let into this out of a dozen VRC furfag fuckfest groups and the admins were busted letting them all in. Furries being furries, all the drama pours out, but since it's VRC it's all hidden away. With this handed into my lap, I'm proud to say holy shit it's all falling apart and now we get to see a glimpse of the fire.
> 
> View attachment 2174671


VRchat is like a 24/7 furcon. Who love furcons? Orgy-having fetishists with nothing else to their life than owning a fursuit, posting fursuit pictures, and meeting to fuck other fursuits. Now imagine having that be an option 24/7 in a VRchat. Of course it's gonna go wrong, which is a shame, cause VRchat could be the outlet that tires out young impressionable furs from glorifying the US and wanting to move there solely for the furcons.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (May 19, 2021)

A reminder that everyone on this site (including me) is a fucking retard. BUT; we're a bunch of fucking retards that at least accomplished some good, as opposed to nothing. So even though I can't stand some of you, as I'm sure is the case for you to me: I can take solace in this much, at least. Also a nice repository of info, but yeah. 

Stream of consciousness on my part as well, could of said this anywhere else on the site; but settled here to do so. Better an autistic retard than a dogfucker, you know?


----------



## peanus weenus (May 19, 2021)

SSJennFerrous said:


> sofurry.com is finally not allowing pedo stories as well as disallowing pedo art. Only took them two years..
> https://archive.md/g27Gz Already people blurting out complaints



I just want to express my disgust at how quickly we went from prosecuting problematic drawings to prosecuting problematic stories (if what the admin says about the letter is true, except if they really wanted they would just throw him into jail without announcement).


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (May 19, 2021)

Swedish Jeff said:


> Compared to other sick fetishes, zoophiles seem overwhelmingly left-wing. Cani Lupine being the exception.
> Anyone else feel that way?
> View attachment 2183070


Right-wingers tend to have a very strong 'Think of the Children!' and 'The family is the foundation of society.' mentality. After all, they strongly oppose pornography and pro-BGLT+ laws.


----------



## Loser Elite (May 19, 2021)

Swedish Jeff said:


> Compared to other sick fetishes, zoophiles seem overwhelmingly left-wing. Cani Lupine being the exception.
> Anyone else feel that way?
> View attachment 2183070


Well there are a fair number of right wing fur fags being ousted as degenerate zoos. Crusader Cat (A personal favorite of mine) DEFINITELY comes to my mind but I think there's a fair number of right leaning fur fags into this shit. I will give the right leaning fags credit for showing a bit more shame than the left leaning fags but they're still fur faggots.


----------



## Claude Speed (May 19, 2021)

Bungus Scrungus said:


> A reminder that everyone on this site (including me) is a fucking retard. BUT; we're a bunch of fucking retards that at least accomplished some good, as opposed to nothing. So even though I can't stand some of you, as I'm sure is the case for you to me: I can take solace in this much, at least. Also a nice repository of info, but yeah.
> 
> Stream of consciousness on my part as well, could of said this anywhere else on the site; but settled here to do so. Better an autistic retard than a dogfucker, you know?


Always an autistic retard. <3 Fuck furfags 4ever.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (May 19, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Right-wingers tend to have a very strong 'Think of the Children!' and 'The family is the foundation of society.' mentality. After all, they strongly oppose pornography and pro-BGLT+ laws.


There's a horde of "free speech means loli and cub is just fine" furries as well. "I'll fight to the death to defend your right to jerk off to fictional child-porn" is a big thing for some of them. Just depends on whether they're religious-right or athiest-right.


----------



## The Whore of Babylon (May 20, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Right-wingers tend to have a very strong 'Think of the Children!' and 'The family is the foundation of society.' mentality. After all, they strongly oppose pornography and pro-BGLT+ laws.


actually a quick look at any of the quiverfull movement crazies or any of those right-wing christian wackjobs and you'll see theyre perfectly fine with their sons fucking and raping women and little kids so long as they go to church lol


----------



## Pax Europaea (May 20, 2021)

ax Europaea said:


> View attachment 2177247
> Another day, another glass of wine. [Archive (Original is deleted, but enjoy the right-wing sperg out.)
> 
> It also appears to be a "HURR DURR GOT YOU MAD" troon lefty who had no real tweet interaction until this event. [Archive of Profile] - [Archive of another tweet]
> ...


Update on this.

Nex has now locked their account. Unrelated to the backlash of their autism? Its unknown. But it looks like a typical twitter breakdown.



Could it be related to this?
 - [Archive]
Furfags turning on each other is music to my ears.

Including this as a bonus because of the autism emitting from the post.


Fun fact, he's also a Teacher! Who woulda thunk.

https://www.furaffinity.net/user/nexrad/ - [Archive]

The Post above - [Archive]

He also has a livejournal over at. ( https://archive.md/YNuH2 - https://nexrad.livejournal.com/ - https://www.livejournal.com/userinfo.bml?user=nexrad ) which interesting to note was actually archived all the way back in 2015. Could be quite revealing if anyone has some free time to gander through.
He's extremely modest...


Archives will be added when the websites co-operate.


			https://archive.ph/wip/36YZK
		

https://archive.md/wip/Ob6d5https://archive.md/wip/uOJSThttps://archive.md/wip/YjZgFhttps://archive.md/wip/mz97S


----------



## round robin (May 20, 2021)

ax Europaea said:


> Update on this.
> 
> Nex has now locked their account. Unrelated to the backlash of their autism? Its unknown. But it looks like a typical twitter breakdown.
> View attachment 2186653View attachment 2186660
> ...


This dude is like the movieblob of furries lmao. I can only imagine such an enormous ego would require an equal amount of girth to be housed in.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 20, 2021)

Why the fuck does the name Nex sound so familiar


----------



## TheRetardKing (May 20, 2021)

ax Europaea said:


> Update on this.
> 
> Nex has now locked their account. Unrelated to the backlash of their autism? Its unknown. But it looks like a typical twitter breakdown.
> View attachment 2186653View attachment 2186660
> ...


I guess Nex's *NEXT* option is to go *NEK* himself.


Spoiler: The Audience Right Now







your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## Pukebucket (May 20, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Right-wingers tend to have a very strong 'Think of the Children!' and 'The family is the foundation of society.' mentality. After all, they strongly oppose pornography and pro-BGLT+ laws.


Creeps exist in virtually all communities and political spheres; the more a group expouses that they represent a "true good" over another, the more weirdo degenerates will flock to them in order to virtue signal and cover themselves in positive affirmation while continuing to do scumfuck shit on the down low.

We've seen this with a lot of alt-right pundits, where many will engage in cultlike activity and decry pedophillia and zoo shit against people they don't like, but they will cover ass and make excuses for those within their ranks unless the evidence provided is incontestable; and even then, they will fabricate conspiracies or outright lie to protect the good of the group. Those that do get awknowledged as monsters by the group are quickly distanced from and decried as an outlier.

We've seen this with a lot of left-wing SJWs, where many will engage in cultlike activity and decry pedophillia and zoo shit against people they don't like, but they will cover ass and make excuses for those within their ranks unless the evidence provided is incontestable; and even then, they will fabricate conspiracies or outright li to protect the good of the group. Those that do get awknowledged as monsters by the group are quickly distanced from and decried as an outlier.

Even middle-ground eglantarian or liberal types (depending on your definition of liberal) are not immune to this; with the popularity of horseshoe theory, many are ignoring the people that sit in the more centralist movements or ideologies, preferring to "live or let live" with people on both sides of the political sphere, and making excuses for both under the premise of keeping the peace.

At the end of the day, don't judge someone's moral acts purely on their political or religious preferences alone, because morality in these facets is incredibly subjective to these groups and is grounded in a lot of ideological jargon and bullshit that makes it easy to excuse or explain away shithead behavior under the perview of sustaining a movement; people should be judged by their individual actions and decisions, both caused by external influence _and_ personal choice. Don't show preferential treatment for abusers just because they believe in the same shit you do, etc.


----------



## NotSoAceCatPartTwo (May 20, 2021)

Pukebucket said:


> Creeps exist in virtually all communities and political spheres; the more a group expouses that they represent a "true good" over another, the more weirdo degenerates will flock to them in order to virtue signal and cover themselves in positive affirmation while continuing to do scumfuck shit on the down low.
> 
> We've seen this with a lot of alt-right pundits, where many will engage in cultlike activity and decry pedophillia and zoo shit against people they don't like, but they will cover ass and make excuses for those within their ranks unless the evidence provided is incontestable; and even then, they will fabricate conspiracies or outright lie to protect the good of the group. Those that do get awknowledged as monsters by the group are quickly distanced from and decried as an outlier.
> 
> ...


This is just partly true but the reason behind the furry community shielding such debauchery is far more simple. Furfag (leech) takes advantage of another furfag (host), wether for clout, getting art, getting connections and what not, Host furfag does questionable or straight deplorable thing, Leech furfag decides to not act upon it or condemn it because it will take it down with them. Simple as that.

I refuse to believe  that furries can act based on their political stances when 90% of the time they don't even know what they're talking about.

EDIT: words


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 21, 2021)

Whang legit keeps getting later and later with shit for those sponsors. Also @Green-Machine you said there would be chat logs.


----------



## Green-Machine (May 21, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Whang legit keeps getting later and later with shit for those sponsors. Also @Green-Machine you said there would be chat logs.


the export kept crashing after it gets to 22 message logs, I can upload those, I looks through them, nothing seemed out of place, I checked a lot of the names with twitter and they all seemed to be legal, though I don't think I ever want to look from a log like that again, made me ill reading all the flirty talk

I'll see about getting just the logs themselves, I don't want to be subjected to the disgusting porn they have on there lol




Spoiler: The trash I see as soon as I search up the chat again


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 21, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> the export kept crashing after it gets to 22 message logs, I can upload those, I looks through them, nothing seemed out of place, I checked a lot of the names with twitter and they all seemed to be legal, though I don't think I ever want to look from a log like that again, made me ill reading all the flirty talk


Try doing it without the images. They're useless anyway.


----------



## Green-Machine (May 21, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Try doing it without the images. They're useless anyway.


yeah thats what I'm doing right now, I originally did it for context reasons, but found out what a terrible plan that was


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 21, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> yeah thats what I'm doing right now, I originally did it for context reasons, but found out what a terrible plan that was


All you're going to get is porn anyway.


----------



## Green-Machine (May 21, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> All you're going to get is porn anyway.


looks like they wiped the channel before december 6, all of the previous exports show that same beginning, but like stated earlier seems they combined two groups into one.

the messages are in a .rar, had to change the extention so it would upload, shouldn't effect it opening since its basically the same thing


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 21, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> looks like they wiped the channel before december 6, all of the previous exports show that same beginning, but like stated earlier seems they combined two groups into one.
> 
> the messages are in a .rar, had to change the extention so it would upload, shouldn't effect it opening since its basically the same thing


Perfect I'll take a look through it.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (May 21, 2021)

ax Europaea said:


> View attachment 2186660


'IM BLOCKING YOU!!! _BYE_ BACK STABBER!'


----------



## Mr. Nobodyguy 202 (May 24, 2021)

Welp, tomorrow’s the one year anniversary of the BLM Twitter Furry War of 2020. How’s the continuous shitshows going on Twatter these days?


----------



## Racoober (May 25, 2021)

Mr. Nobodyguy 202 said:


> Welp, tomorrow’s the one year anniversary of the BLM Twitter Furry War of 2020. How’s the continuous shitshows going on Twatter these days?


They've moved on to eating each other. It is very entertaining


----------



## The Big O (May 25, 2021)

Mr. Nobodyguy 202 said:


> Welp, tomorrow’s the one year anniversary of the BLM Twitter Furry War of 2020. How’s the continuous shitshows going on Twatter these days?


Surprisingly not seeing much (at least not yet) of the furry clout-chasers bringing up Saint Floyd of the Fent at the moment. No, it seems the bigger topic to them is the whole "kink at pride" discussion since it's a week out from June.

But hey, that subject has generated some rather nice takes from the fandom who think it's perfectly fine to flaunt their fetishes to John Q. Public so hard they won't mind when the masses are goaded into chasing them back into the closet like the hypnosis and ABDL-loving degenerates they are. The troondom can go join them, too.

(Also, surprising credit where it's due to Vaush. Broken clocks twice a day, and all.)


----------



## JethroTullamore (May 25, 2021)

The Big O said:


> Surprisingly not seeing much (at least not yet) of the furry clout-chasers bringing up Saint Floyd of the Fent at the moment. No, it seems the bigger topic to them is the whole "kink at pride" discussion since it's a week out from June.
> 
> But hey, that subject has generated some rather nice takes from the fandom who think it's perfectly fine to flaunt their fetishes to John Q. Public so hard they won't mind when the masses are goaded into chasing them back into the closet like the hypnosis and ABDL-loving degenerates they are. The troondom can go join them, too.
> 
> (Also, surprising credit where it's due to Vaush. Broken clocks twice a day, and all.)


They argue about this every single year like it’s on a schedule, it’s always fun to watch.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 25, 2021)

The Big O said:


> Surprisingly not seeing much (at least not yet) of the furry clout-chasers bringing up Saint Floyd of the Fent at the moment. No, it seems the bigger topic to them is the whole "kink at pride" discussion since it's a week out from June.
> 
> But hey, that subject has generated some rather nice takes from the fandom who think it's perfectly fine to flaunt their fetishes to John Q. Public so hard they won't mind when the masses are goaded into chasing them back into the closet like the hypnosis and ABDL-loving degenerates they are. The troondom can go join them, too.
> 
> (Also, surprising credit where it's due to Vaush. Broken clocks twice a day, and all.)


Furries have incredibly short attention spans and after the Chauvin conviction they probably got bored, so they're going back to the usual whining about muh kinkshaming.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (May 25, 2021)

The Big O said:


> Surprisingly not seeing much (at least not yet) of the furry clout-chasers bringing up Saint Floyd of the Fent at the moment. No, it seems the bigger topic to them is the whole "kink at pride" discussion since it's a week out from June.
> 
> But hey, that subject has generated some rather nice takes from the fandom who think it's perfectly fine to flaunt their fetishes to John Q. Public so hard they won't mind when the masses are goaded into chasing them back into the closet like the hypnosis and ABDL-loving degenerates they are. The troondom can go join them, too.
> 
> (Also, surprising credit where it's due to Vaush. Broken clocks twice a day, and all.)



Aside from getting to be degenerates in public, what exactly is their endgame here?  Trying to convince fundamentalist Christian types who think that LBGT people are all mentally-deranged sex addicts that LGBT people aren't all mentally-deranged sex addicts by acting like mentally-deranged sex addicts in public?


----------



## Coolio55 (May 25, 2021)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> Aside from getting to be degenerates in public, what exactly is their endgame here?  Trying to convince fundamentalist Christian types who think that LBGT people are all mentally-deranged sex addicts that LGBT people aren't all mentally-deranged sex addicts by acting like mentally-deranged sex addicts in public?


No, it's much more simple. They want to have disgusting sex and rub it in everyone's faces, especially children's faces.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 25, 2021)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> Aside from getting to be degenerates in public, what exactly is their endgame here?  Trying to convince fundamentalist Christian types who think that LBGT people are all mentally-deranged sex addicts that LGBT people aren't all mentally-deranged sex addicts by acting like mentally-deranged sex addicts in public?


I don't think they've planned that far ahead really


----------



## The Big O (May 25, 2021)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> Aside from getting to be degenerates in public, what exactly is their endgame here?  Trying to convince fundamentalist Christian types who think that LBGT people are all mentally-deranged sex addicts that LGBT people aren't all mentally-deranged sex addicts by acting like mentally-deranged sex addicts in public?


It's the logic of cum-brains whose artworks would not be out of place in the Freak Show thread.


----------



## JethroTullamore (May 25, 2021)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> Aside from getting to be degenerates in public, what exactly is their endgame here?  Trying to convince fundamentalist Christian types who think that LBGT people are all mentally-deranged sex addicts that LGBT people aren't all mentally-deranged sex addicts by acting like mentally-deranged sex addicts in public?


I mean, it’s their one and only chance to act like who they _really _are in public and not have to hide it!

Now, if the fact that who they really are is an adult dressed and acting like a toddler, shitting himself and being led around by some dude covered in leather with a visible tail-butt plug bothers you, than clearly you are a bigoted racist Nazi.  

You know what?   I’m ready for Jesus to come back and just blow this place up.  Or aliens, or whatever.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (May 25, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> I mean, it’s their one and only chance to act like who they _really _are in public and not have to hide it!
> 
> Now, if the fact that who they really are is an adult dressed and acting like a toddler, shitting himself and being led around by some dude covered in leather with a visible tail-butt plug bothers you, than clearly you are a bigoted racist Nazi.
> 
> You know what?   I’m ready for Jesus to come back and just blow this place up.  Or aliens, or whatever.


Nah; the Rapture will happen, then 7 years of Tribulation would happen, then Jesus would spend a millennium ruling this world, _then_ the old world would blow up (or whatever) and a ne world would be made.


----------



## Reshiram Battle.mp3 (May 25, 2021)

Considering how hard furries bark about #MeToo and consent with their hard-left leaning, you'd think they'd understand the basic concept that a bunch of strangers and stranger's children might not or can not consent to seeing kink shit at pride. Like yeah yeah leather/bdsm community is a part of gay history, but with Consent being the one thing keeping sex dungeons from being actual rape rooms, why don't you keep the kink to a fucking 18+ venue? Pride after-hours second parade maybe? Fucking hell.


----------



## Green-Machine (May 25, 2021)

The Big O said:


> Surprisingly not seeing much (at least not yet) of the furry clout-chasers bringing up Saint Floyd of the Fent at the moment. No, it seems the bigger topic to them is the whole "kink at pride" discussion since it's a week out from June.
> 
> But hey, that subject has generated some rather nice takes from the fandom who think it's perfectly fine to flaunt their fetishes to John Q. Public so hard they won't mind when the masses are goaded into chasing them back into the closet like the hypnosis and ABDL-loving degenerates they are. The troondom can go join them, too.
> 
> (Also, surprising credit where it's due to Vaush. Broken clocks twice a day, and all.)


I kinda wouldn't be surprised if BLM took over June again like last year, I was tickled that they were so deep to virtue that they rolled over and let Marxist take their one sexmas month. I have no patience for pride parades and cons especially after witnessing a  video of a child pole dancing at one back in 2019, after a drag queen let him on the stage


----------



## billydero (May 25, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> I kinda wouldn't be surprised if BLM took over June again like last year, I was tickled that they were so deep to virtue that they rolled over and let Marxist take their one sexmas month. I have no patience for pride parades and cons especially after witnessing a  video of a child pole dancing at one back in 2019, after a drag queen let him on the stage


A pride parade is also when they work hardest to engage in mass grooming. Nobody loves young ass like a furfag, no cult craves new members as much as furry fandom does, and I’m sure a big colorful parade is just the thing for degenerates to try and create more degenerates.

Paradesand mass rallies are often used as psychological warfare to get people on your side, why would it be any different with this?


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (May 25, 2021)

billydero said:


> A pride parade is also when they work hardest to engage in mass grooming. Nobody loves young ass like a furfag, no cult craves new members as much as furry fandom does, and I’m sure a big colorful parade is just the thing for degenerates to try and create more degenerates.
> 
> Paradesand mass rallies are often used as psychological warfare to get people on your side, why would it be any different with this?


Speaking of such...
...one pro-BGLT+ argument is 'Who would _choose_ to be gay?' Aside from the different ideas of what 'choosing to be gay' means, I also wonder if pride parades play a part in hypnotising children. Pride parades are, almost by design, an 'advertisement' of the BGLT+ lifestyle... o rather a raunchy, degenerate version thereof, what wi the rampant 'public indecency' and even protests over allowing kink in pride... wi the pro-kink side winning.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (May 25, 2021)

The whole "kink acceptance" movement is just spergs and pedos. The spergs are so hollow and vain that all they can do is identify themselves by their fetishes and so they seek validation. The pedos want to expose children to fetish as part of their plan to eventually have children in pup fetish gear because its "Not Sexual". Troons did the same shit with transgender children and horrors like Desmond is Amazing, now kink fetishists want to spread their mental illness to children.


----------



## Green-Machine (May 25, 2021)

billydero said:


> A pride parade is also when they work hardest to engage in mass grooming. Nobody loves young ass like a furfag, no cult craves new members as much as furry fandom does, and I’m sure a big colorful parade is just the thing for degenerates to try and create more degenerates.
> 
> Paradesand mass rallies are often used as psychological warfare to get people on your side, why would it be any different with this?


Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't the "Sex before eight or its too late" (or how ever its said) and old slogan from gay activists inner circles. 

EDIT: Just double checked it and its a slogan from those psychos from NAMBLA


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (May 25, 2021)

TroonsDid911 said:


> The whole "kink acceptance" movement is just spergs and pedos. The spergs are so hollow and vain that all they can do is identify themselves by their fetishes and so they seek validation. The pedos want to expose children to fetish as part of their plan to eventually have children in pup fetish gear because its "Not Sexual". Troons did the same shit with transgender children and horrors like Desmond is Amazing, now kink fetishists want to spread their mental illness to children.


I never understood pupplay.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (May 25, 2021)

TroonsDid911 said:


> The whole "kink acceptance" movement is just spergs and pedos. The spergs are so hollow and vain that all they can do is identify themselves by their fetishes and so they seek validation. The pedos want to expose children to fetish as part of their plan to eventually have children in pup fetish gear because its "Not Sexual". Troons did the same shit with transgender children and horrors like Desmond is Amazing, now kink fetishists want to spread their mental illness to children.


Kinksters are doing it because exposing your kink in public and having them watch it is arousing in and of itself.

It's pretty much that simple.


----------



## Loser Elite (May 26, 2021)

billydero said:


> A pride parade is also when they work hardest to engage in mass grooming. Nobody loves young ass like a furfag, no cult craves new members as much as furry fandom does, and I’m sure a big colorful parade is just the thing for degenerates to try and create more degenerates.
> 
> Paradesand mass rallies are often used as psychological warfare to get people on your side, why would it be any different with this?






Mass grooming? What on earth would give you that idea?


----------



## Big Bang (May 26, 2021)

Loser Elite said:


> View attachment 2202730
> Mass grooming? What on earth would give you that idea?


This kind of stuff makes me mad at the internet.







And no one who's participating at these parades says anything, so they're all complicit in my eyes. It really just makes the entire LGB+T community look like a hoard of pedophiles.


----------



## Swedish Jeff (May 26, 2021)

If shit like this keeps up, Russia or China will become the dominant superpower in no time.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (May 26, 2021)

Swedish Jeff said:


> If shit like this keeps up, Russia or China will become the dominant superpower in no time.


If you thought hat St Peresburg's 'do not advertise non-traditional families' law was 'literally murder'...


----------



## Catboi (May 26, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> This kind of stuff makes me mad at the internet



I feel like I should be lucky that the worst I've ever seen at a pride event has been a pair of tits and a guy in a speedo, this is......something. Is this an American/English thing?


----------



## Green-Machine (May 26, 2021)

Putin was asked why he hated the gays, he stated he has no problem with gays. He hates that they target children with gender stuff








						Vladimir Putin says Russia has "no problem with LGBT persons" but kids "playing 5 or 6 gender roles" is "excessive"
					

Russian President Vladimir Putin LGBT tendencies "must not be allowed to overshadow the culture, traditions and traditional family values of millions of people making up the core population."




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 26, 2021)

Jesus fucking christ.


----------



## TheRetardKing (May 26, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> View attachment 2203531
> 
> Jesus fucking christ.





_*and child protective services.*_


----------



## Sharklaser (May 26, 2021)

TheRetardKing said:


> View attachment 2203541
> _*and child protective services.*_


Call which police? These police?


----------



## TheRetardKing (May 26, 2021)

Sharklaser said:


> Call which police? These police?
> View attachment 2203671


----------



## Noebel (May 26, 2021)

Sharklaser said:


> Call which police? These police?
> View attachment 2203671


So these are the ones, who conduct government-approved gay-ops?


----------



## Loser Elite (May 26, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> This kind of stuff makes me mad at the internet.View attachment 2202874View attachment 2202873View attachment 2202875
> And no one who's participating at these parades says anything, so they're all complicit in my eyes. It really just makes the entire LGB+T community look like a hoard of pedophiles.


Seeing the puppy fags trying to act like dogs around children boils my blood. My hope is that maybe there is enough of an outcry to suggest bringing kids to see dudes with raging boners while pretending to be a puppy in a suit covered with dildos "begging" for a confused and frightened child to pet them isn't the best idea... but there are troons that sell "childrens books" at sex shops so maybe my hope in humanity is a bit too high.

Just saying, I don't give a shit about gay shit but adults showing too much interest in having a kid see nudity, sex, sex toys, etc. should be put on an FBI list.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (May 26, 2021)

https://twitter.com/DaddyJinn/status/1397349717386924033
		









						DaddyJinn on Twitter: "Apologies if Dad seems a bit grumpy. I just ho…
					

archived 26 May 2021 20:56:04 UTC




					archive.fo
				




There is a difference between respect and enabling, dude.


----------



## JethroTullamore (May 26, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> View attachment 2204459
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/DaddyJinn/status/1397349717386924033
> ...


This is actually making me mad at the internet, so I’ll take the hats. 

No one _deserves_ respect, or to be treated with dignity, _especially _not a bunch of adults who like to LARP as little kids or puppies out in public in front of actual children.  

On another note, why in gods name do people bring their kids to this stuff?


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 26, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> This is actually making me mad at the internet, so I’ll take the hats.
> 
> No one _deserves_ respect, or to be treated with dignity, _especially _not a bunch of adults who like to LARP as little kids or puppies out in public in front of actual children.
> 
> On another note, why in gods name do people bring their kids to this stuff?


Remember, kids: respect is a _privilege_, not a right.

I'll treat anyone with basic courtesy, but I have no reason to _embrace _anyone's bullshit.


----------



## AnOminous (May 26, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Speaking of such...
> ...one pro-BGLT+ argument is 'Who would _choose_ to be gay?'


Even ten years ago, I'd agree with that, but give something a social cachet and suddenly all kinds of mediocrity will flock to it.  Even in the '80s, which I remember, particularly transgressive people would claim to be some flavor of queer while still just obviously banging people of the opposite sex, but this was limited to academic and counterculture circles, sort of like the famous "LUGs."  (An acronym for "Lesbian Until Graduation.")


The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> There is a difference between respect and enabling, dude.


Anyone who calls "don't fuck kids" something like "respectability politics" needs to be taught "getting put against a wall and shot" politics.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 26, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> View attachment 2204459
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/DaddyJinn/status/1397349717386924033
> ...


Respect is earned.  If it's just handed to you like your last order at McD's it's not respect.

The fuck have you done to earn anyone's respect?


----------



## Yankee Candle (May 27, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> This kind of stuff makes me mad at the internet.View attachment 2202875
> And no one who's participating at these parades says anything, so they're all complicit in my eyes. It really just makes the entire LGB+T community look like a hoard of pedophiles.


As fun as it is to mock degeneracy, that one has nothing to do with LGBT. It's a nudist activist who is part of a group pushing for more official clothing optional spaces. The presence of a kid probably has nothing to do with his presence. It's from a street party based on drinking as much as you can while walking or jogging.

As far as more kiwi worthy content, nudists may bear investigation. If any of them do it to corrupt kids then you may have a thread. I don't think nudist colonies are known as hotbeds of radicalism though, more like a boomer retiree thing. Not very sexy places either unless you have a thing for tits down to the knees. And if you do, tell us more. Is anyone out there making fetish media about bingo wings?


----------



## NotSoAceCatPartTwo (May 27, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> View attachment 2203531
> 
> Jesus fucking christ.



This will be my new PFP



The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> View attachment 2204459
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/DaddyJinn/status/1397349717386924033
> ...



I'm sorry but this asshole deserves nothing if his idea of "respect" is being allowed to shove his kinks through everyone's throat. You respect my right to not see your junk and I'll tolerate your private use use of your minuscule penis.



Yankee Candle said:


> As fun as it is to mock degeneracy, that one has nothing to do with LGBT. It's a nudist activist who is part of a group pushing for more official clothing optional spaces. The presence of a kid probably has nothing to do with his presence. It's from a street party based on drinking as much as you can while walking or jogging.
> 
> As far as more kiwi worthy content, nudists may bear investigation. If any of them do it to corrupt kids then you may have a thread. I don't think nudist colonies are known as hotbeds of radicalism though, more like a boomer retiree thing. Not very sexy places either unless you have a thing for tits down to the knees. And if you do, tell us more. Is anyone out there making fetish media about bingo wings?



I'm pretty sure that if you search hard enough there would be a tag in e-621 with this very specific kink.

And that's my cue to drink until I pass out and forget that humanity is completely lost.


----------



## Jangarango (May 27, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> This kind of stuff makes me mad at the internet.View attachment 2202874View attachment 2202873View attachment 2202875
> And no one who's participating at these parades says anything, so they're all complicit in my eyes. It really just makes the entire LGB+T community look like a hoard of pedophiles.


I feel obligated to mention that the first one was photoshopped. Can’t say about the others though.


----------



## Yankee Candle (May 27, 2021)

Jangarango said:


> I feel obligated to mention that the first one was photoshopped. Can’t say about the others though.


1 and 4 are photoshopped, 2 and 3 show adults only and are placed in a misleading collage with a fake and 5 is a nudist at a non LGBT drinking and running event. Raising some standards here would help make a better case of degeneracy.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (May 27, 2021)

Yankee Candle said:


> As far as more kiwi worthy content, nudists may bear investigation. If any of them do it to corrupt kids then you may have a thread. I don't think nudist colonies are known as hotbeds of radicalism though, more like a boomer retiree thing. Not very sexy places either unless you have a thing for tits down to the knees. And if you do, tell us more. Is anyone out there making fetish media about bingo wings?


Unfortunately this was all I could find


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (May 27, 2021)

Yankee Candle said:


> 1 and 4 are photoshopped, 2 and 3 show adults only and are placed in a misleading collage with a fake and 5 is a nudist at a non LGBT drinking and running event. Raising some standards here would help make a better case of degeneracy.


I already posted this recently, but in a news article:



			Homosexual Pride Parades & Festivals » Americans for Truth
		

Then there is this channel:


			https://www.youtube.com/user/AmericansForTruthAH/videos


----------



## Big Bang (May 27, 2021)

Yankee Candle said:


> 1 and 4 are photoshopped, 2 and 3 show adults only and are placed in a misleading collage with a fake and 5 is a nudist at a non LGBT drinking and running event. Raising some standards here would help make a better case of degeneracy.


Could you show the original photos? You say 4 is photoshopped but the shadows tell a different picture and google isn't giving me an original photo. The originals for all you claim are photoshopped. Because I haven't been able to find one person to link to the originals from search results... Some claim it's fake but then don't provide evidence.
Edit: Finally managed to find the picture without a red circle.



 I am 100% certain that's not photoshopped. Now I believe that  the other one you claim is photoshopped is actually real. I'm wondering why some of you are continuing to purport the claim that it is fake. You need to do your research before blindly believing someone who claims something is false without any evidence. The lie that these are photoshopped may have been first propagated by articles with misleading titles like "Social media full of 'bogus' images of Paris Pride March". Because people tend to only read the headline, they'll think it's fake and then say "oh it's probably photoshopped". Or they have an agenda: they don't want the LGB+T community to look bad, so they claim it's photoshopped. The left has a propensity of lying to save face (blaming shit on Republicans/the right) and changing/erasing history. Why think they'd stop now? Also, that article I linked confirms that the photos were taking during a Gay Pride March in Kiev. The person who took that photo states it's not from a Kiev march, it's from a Bordeaux gay pride march.





			https://twitter.com/OlympeSoufflot/status/1013441385771479042
		

 <That's the person who took some photos of this guy during the event, and nowhere does he say the original photo was photoshopped.





			https://twitter.com/OlympeSoufflot/status/1013492486289920000/photo/1
		

I can't find a source for the other image you claimed was fake, but it looks to me like a genuine image based on various factors: the lighting, shading, interaction of shading on both characters, angle of shading, the colors that compose the child, the quality of the pixels of the child compared to the man, the framing of the photo, etc etc. None of it reads as fake. The burden of evidence is on you to support your claim that it is fake, really.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (May 28, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> This kind of stuff makes me mad at the internet.View attachment 2202874View attachment 2202873View attachment 2202875
> And no one who's participating at these parades says anything, so they're all complicit in my eyes. It really just makes the entire LGB+T community look like a hoard of pedophiles.


Shit like this makes me want to become a Hitler who only kills non-straights. Funny enough, I'd also end up like Hitler did at the end of his life, cause I'm technically a part of this godawful "community" purely because I don't mind dudes alongside my chicks.


----------



## Noebel (May 28, 2021)

Bungus Scrungus said:


> Shit like this makes me want to become a Hitler who only kills non-straights. Funny enough, I'd also end up like Hitler did at the end of his life, cause I'm technically a part of this godawful "community" purely because I don't mind dudes alongside my chicks.


Please don't. If you succeed, only Ralph and DSP of prominent lolcows would remain, and I don't like them; they're boring. But if you still insist, don't forget to make a honorary furry division. Nobody hates furries quite like other furries. Plus, somewhere under these suits, they are still people unlike Ralph.

Jokes aside, I wouldn't recomend Hitlers approach. Morality aside, it only seemed effective in the short term, and even then there was mad lad Herman Hess. An absolute unit to rival Chris-chan, but with a WW2 fighter plane. Anyway, I'm starting to notice more gays, who don't want to be associated with LGBT as an organisation, percisely because of stuff like this. Maybe given time they'll unite and form some "Gays against Faggots" association. Also, any mid-sized financial crisis, I suspect, would shift mainstream attention away from gay pride. Not in the last part due to many social media influencers loosing sweet patreon bux and similar venues of income, and, therefore, would have to find real jobs(because they can't stop consooming). Plus, what kinda intrigues me, this whole thing about kinks on pride this year started because them gay-paraders want to disassociate from corporations and corporative pandering. That's the first time on my defective memory such topic made it into some kind of "queer mainstream". I don't think they have enough lube to scare-off corpos this june. But if they actually would try, that'll do some damage for the future. I kinda pity regular gays, who'll get lumped in with them. 
So, this whole ordeal seems kinda self-destructive to me. Like late soviet party activists, who organised all these parades for important soviet dates like in the old days, but regular people were gradually loosing faith in the system and, in years, stopped caring.


----------



## wunhunglo (May 28, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> This kind of stuff makes me mad at the internet.View attachment 2202874View attachment 2202873View attachment 2202875
> And no one who's participating at these parades says anything, so they're all complicit in my eyes. It really just makes the entire LGB+T community look like a hoard of pedophiles.





TheBigOne said:


> Could you show the original photos? You say 4 is photoshopped but the shadows tell a different picture and google isn't giving me an original photo. The originals for all you claim are photoshopped. Because I haven't been able to find one person to link to the originals from search results... Some claim it's fake but then don't provide evidence.
> Edit: Finally managed to find the picture without a red circle.
> View attachment 2209453
> I am 100% certain that's not photoshopped. Now I believe that  the other one you claim is photoshopped is actually real. I'm wondering why some of you are continuing to purport the claim that it is fake. You need to do your research before blindly believing someone who claims something is false without any evidence. The lie that these are photoshopped may have been first propagated by articles with misleading titles like "Social media full of 'bogus' images of Paris Pride March". Because people tend to only read the headline, they'll think it's fake and then say "oh it's probably photoshopped". Or they have an agenda: they don't want the LGB+T community to look bad, so they claim it's photoshopped. The left has a propensity of lying to save face (blaming shit on Republicans/the right) and changing/erasing history. Why think they'd stop now? Also, that article I linked confirms that the photos were taking during a Gay Pride March in Kiev. The person who took that photo states it's not from a Kiev march, it's from a Bordeaux gay pride march.
> ...


Asking others to supply originals when you yourself supplied a photo collage. Weak, bro.

At least do the faggots the courtesy of doing  your own work. Try posting more juicy evidence than "adults dressing weird" too. There's more degeneracy on display than in all of history now, why do you just give us vanilla rainbows and gimp suits?

For the spergs, here's a traditional japanese penis festival. Clutch your pearls and go ride it while you send me those mad stickers.


Spoiler


----------



## eternal dog mongler (May 28, 2021)

wunhunglo said:


> For the spergs, here's a traditional japanese penis festival. Clutch your pearls and go ride it while you send me those mad stickers.


There's a big difference between public puppy play and this.

Also you missed the best picture


Spoiler


----------



## wunhunglo (May 28, 2021)

eternal dog mongler said:


> There's a big difference between public puppy play and this.


The difference is less snowflake faggots crying about the other faggots making them think impure thoughts?


Spoiler







They can have a lollipop when the scary gimp suits come out.


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 28, 2021)

wunhunglo said:


> The difference is less snowflake faggots crying about the other faggots making them think impure thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 2211400
> 
> ...


Weird I thought I was reading the furry general, not the A&N niggersperg forum. Am I that high?


----------



## JethroTullamore (May 28, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Weird I thought I was reading the furry general, not the A&N niggersperg forum. Am I that high?


This devolved from “lol Furries arguing over pride parades again” to “the politics and history of a Japanese penis festival, and why I may or may not agree with Hitler.”

More laughing at Furries please.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (May 28, 2021)

Yes; I was hoping tha the discussion would snap back to furries. Sorry.
Should this Pride Parade stuff not be its own thread, anyways? This talk about whether kink belongs in pride is providing plenty of  laughs on its own, anyways.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (May 29, 2021)

Seems like it, cause the Pride shit definitely doesn't stop at furries. Seems like it'd be a good fit for the Rat King threads or something of that nature. Maybe under Community Watch?


----------



## Kuchipatchi (May 29, 2021)

Please make a pride parade cringe forum so we can get back to talking about furries doing dumb crap (basically anything they do).
I bet there's a backlog you need to catch up on.


----------



## Noebel (May 29, 2021)

Kuchipatchi said:


> talking about furries doing dumb crap (basically anything they do)


Speaking of which, just found one.
Link
Archive
Not a drama, just a few tweets. Few tweets gave way to stars above. I got a bit closer to brain cancer.


Spoiler


----------



## Green-Machine (May 29, 2021)

welp Blue Clues is selling kids the gay agenda now


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (May 29, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> welp Blue Clues is selling kids the gay agenda now


Based


----------



## SauceGoat (May 29, 2021)

Lion said:


> angelmaws getting told they’re wrong over throwing a fit at someone apparently copying her design.
> 
> View attachment 1989620
> i tried archiving it but the website was giving me problems and she deleted the original post.
> ...





Dahmer said:


> Last couple of days, Angelmaws and crew have been going apeshit because a minor was drawing NSFW art and another artist expressed concern about it, and this lead to this clique attacking them for "sexualizing a minor's art". It's been interesting to see people who claim to be against stuff like cub porn and sexualizing of minors jumping to defend a minor drawing NSFW art because "breasts aren't sexual". It doesn't matter what your personal perception of what is or isn't NSFW is, it matters what the law says. If you can't pop your tits out in public, then it's NSFW.
> View attachment 2047426View attachment 2047441
> 
> View attachment 2047434
> ...


There's some newer drama going on with Angelmaws/mawscore again, and part of it relates to the first quoted post here of when they falsely accused someone of  "blatantly copying" their character design and publicly sicced their 10k+ followers on this person (their @ is now @cxsmicverge). Cxsmicverge made a newer post about the situation and TL;DR, they found Angelmaws's apology to them to be substandard and were also banned from Angelmaws's server among other things.

https://twitter.com/cxsmicverge/status/1397653059841531911 / https://archive.md/4KiAJ


Maws has responded, and of course there are people from their 20k+ followers defending them and there are some things going back and forth.


 
https://twitter.com/angelmaws/status/1398479915058487305 / https://archive.md/gVKbB

And as a result of this, more people are coming forward with their negative experiences with Angelmaws, which includes Angelmaws taking over a year to finish expensive commissions, ignoring commissioners, and never sending out unwatermarked files for adopts in multiple cases. The doc mentioned in the first tweet here is about their negative experience commissioning Angelmaws and has screenshots of their DMs.

https://twitter.com/serahphymn/status/1398457972217585666 / https://archive.md/C6A1q / the doc


Some replies to that thread of other people's similar experiences:
 
 

There's also mention of Angelmaws apparently having a pedophile OC before, and someone was able to find proof of this. The character on the right being drawn at 14 is the age when they were sexually assaulted by the pedo character supposedly, but I can't find any active links for these characters ever existing since it seems like it's been scrubbed:
 

 More misc. posts about the situation and how Angelmaws also blocks anyone who has a bunny character that is "too similar" to theirs:
 
 

Angelmaws has made a tweet addressing commission concerns, and there are more people in the replies to it stating how they haven't received theirs after waiting long periods of time:

https://twitter.com/angelmaws/status/1398480441452023809 / https://archive.md/GjwUW


I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this here already, but Angelmaws has also engaged in behavior like giving their characters huge badonkers and labeling them as "trans men" to deflect from any criticism and people asking that it be tagged for nudity on Toyhou.se-

Their "trans male" character named "Nippi":
 
There are 70+ comments on this particular character currently of similar ones like this, where a minor asks for it to be maturity tagged. Angelmaws actively uses the character being ""male"" to deflect concerns and criticisms:


Oh and Angelmaws also managed to recently raise $14k for a kickstarter for a *5-inch* plushie of their shitty character and now people are asking about how to get refunded lol:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/maws/baby-maws-plush / https://archive.md/bH5Ah


Next to no one however is mentioning Angelmaws's defending of the minor drawing NSFW and engaging in NSFW spaces (bunnisspit/ghoulpiss) from a few months back, this is in the second quoted post back at the top. They're still receiving little to no blowback for that whole thing specifically, even though it was weird as fuck.


----------



## Lion (May 29, 2021)

more on angelmaws, she's going on an extended hiatus because drama is giving her seizures. 










						💫 ✨ 🤍 BRB 6/1/2021🤍✨ on Twitter: "I've talked about it mildly in p…
					

archived 29 May 2021 22:09:43 UTC




					archive.md
				





			https://twitter.com/angelmaws/status/1398178719752097801
		












						💫 ✨ 🤍 BRB 6/1/2021🤍✨ on Twitter: "Update: I've had another seizure…
					

archived 29 May 2021 22:13:21 UTC




					archive.md
				





			https://twitter.com/angelmaws/status/1398186934770405379
		


she tried to clarify that her commission wait times are extremely long but is quick to finish commissions for friends without any real issues. specially during her trying to shill out that ugly plush kickstarter she was offering free headshots to backers.


----------



## SauceGoat (May 29, 2021)

Lion said:


> she tried to clarify that her commission wait times are extremely long but is quick to finish commissions for friends without any real issues. specially during her trying to shill out that ugly plush kickstarter she was offering free headshots to backers.


It's definitely seeming like Angelmaws treats their commissioners like dirt and puts more effort and focus into art they do for other popular artists and friends of theirs. Here's another example I came across where someone paid $400 for a mystery custom, and the result was a very simple, mirrored design after the commissioner had also been ignored and waiting for months: 
 
https://twitter.com/SakuraFoxDreams/status/1398774557205426179 / https://archive.md/dDb4L

It sticks out compared to art they've done for friends and other adopts of theirs even:
 
 
https://twitter.com/angelmaws/status/1389366780288659458 + https://twitter.com/angelmaws/status/1391494715791446016
(didn't really think it was necessary to archive)


----------



## Lion (May 29, 2021)

man i would have just forced a refund through my bank if i paid $400 and got garbage that looked like it was done in 10 minutes.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (May 30, 2021)

SauceGoat said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this here already, but Angelmaws has also engaged in behavior like giving their characters huge badonkers and labeling them as "trans men" to deflect from any criticism and people asking that it be tagged for nudity on Toyhou.se-
> 
> Their "trans male" character named "Nippi":
> View attachment 2213988 View attachment 2213992
> ...


Are these the same furries that... Oh, yeah.  I guess it is the same furries.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (May 30, 2021)

All this trans-trender shit reminds me of the current musclefur climate. 4/5 of those Ive come across have recently invested in "himbo" art, which is literally just a female body with body hair and a male head. It's not even "haha phat pecs", it's straight up tiddies. Especially popular to include a giant ogre Disney villain manjaw, tons of beard, and then feminine make-up.

I swear, with how much they love moving gender labels and fetishizing the male/female existence, you'd almost think trans people are.. doing it for the porn. Nah, can't be it.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (May 30, 2021)

Cactus Wings said:


> All this trans-trender shit reminds me of the current musclefur climate. 4/5 of those Ive come across have recently invested in "himbo" art, which is literally just a female body with body hair and a male head. It's not even "haha phat pecs", it's straight up tiddies. Especially popular to include a giant ogre Disney villain manjaw, tons of beard, and then feminine make-up.
> 
> I swear, with how much they love moving gender labels and fetishizing the male/female existence, you'd almost think trans people are.. doing it for the porn. Nah, can't be it.


I honestly do not see that in 'himbo' art. The label just applies to male characters who are big, strong, kind... yet stupid. There is actually discourse over on whom that label applies.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 30, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I honestly do not see that in 'himbo' art. The label just applies to male character who are big, strong, kind... yet stupid. There is actually discourse over on whom that label applies.


idk I don't really associate bimbos with kindness but maybe that's just me


----------



## Noebel (May 30, 2021)

TFT-A9 said:


> idk I don't really associate bimbos with kindness but maybe that's just me


That's because bimbos are women.


----------



## Swedish Jeff (May 30, 2021)

Furries: "We're against pedophilia and it's not welcome in the fandom"
Also furries:






			https://twitter.com/WaferBiscuits/status/1398712809308012550
		


Gaslighting much?


----------



## titty skeleton (May 30, 2021)

Swedish Jeff said:


> Furries: "We're against pedophilia and it's not welcome in the fandom"
> Also furries:
> View attachment 2216637
> 
> ...


What the fuck?

I wish I had something more to say than that but seriously: what the fuck? This is baffling on so many levels. They put breast removal scars on a cartoon beaver, in a kid's show, with a troon flag bracelet. 

Apologies for being the echo in the room, but _what the fuck?_ I'm imagining this is one of those things that nobody put any thought into, because the moment you so much as try your cognitive capabilities implode.

Is this not directly shoehorning in sex characteristics not only to an animal that doesn't have them, but also to a children's cartoon show aimed at kids in the 1-4 range and slightly above if we factor in retardation? Who is this character for besides autistic manchildren who watch kids shows? None of the actual target audience of the show are even remotely capable of comprehending what any part of that symbology means. Jesus Christ.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 30, 2021)

titty skeleton said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> I wish I had something more to say than that but seriously: what the fuck? This is baffling on so many levels. They put breast removal scars on a cartoon beaver, in a kid's show, with a troon flag bracelet.
> 
> ...


Some real Event Horizon shit, wrapped in pastel-colored bows.


----------



## Dahmer (May 30, 2021)

Cactus Wings said:


> All this trans-trender shit reminds me of the current musclefur climate. 4/5 of those Ive come across have recently invested in "himbo" art, which is literally just a female body with body hair and a male head. It's not even "haha phat pecs", it's straight up tiddies. Especially popular to include a giant ogre Disney villain manjaw, tons of beard, and then feminine make-up.
> 
> I swear, with how much they love moving gender labels and fetishizing the male/female existence, you'd almost think trans people are.. doing it for the porn. Nah, can't be it.


That's not even remotely what a himbo is. Himbos are an evolution of the jock but with the addition of a kind personality.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (May 30, 2021)

titty skeleton said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> I wish I had something more to say than that but seriously: what the fuck? This is baffling on so many levels. They put breast removal scars on a cartoon beaver, in a kid's show, with a troon flag bracelet.
> 
> ...


There are also picture books that are abou teaching consen to children:








						A leftist mother has a woke reading list for her infant son
					

One of my frequent themes is that modern American leftism has driven white women – especially middle-class white women – insane. The latest entry in this category is a TikTok video in which a white woman with a son who looks to be about t...




					www.americanthinker.com
				





			https://archive.fo/i7YIh
		

That is not saying of the pro-BGLT+ children's books:








						Boom in LGBT content for children: Queer is in, Christian is out - LifeSite
					

All you can do is ensure that you keep a close eye on your kids at the library, at Barnes and Noble, and online. The LGBT activists certainly will be.




					www.lifesitenews.com
				











						Boom in LGBT content for children: Queer is in, Christian is out | Bl…
					

archived 28 May 2021 07:39:13 UTC




					archive.fo
				




In short, they are trying to teach/accustom them early.


----------



## NotSoAceCatPartTwo (May 30, 2021)

Swedish Jeff said:


> Furries: "We're against pedophilia and it's not welcome in the fandom"
> Also furries:
> View attachment 2216637
> 
> ...




Alright, what in actual hell is this? Was putting surgery scars on a cartoon beaver actually necessary? Kids will not only laugh at the thought of the word "boobs", let alone will go out and about asking every troon to show them the goods (a.k.a scars). This time seems just like easy pandering to a completely different demographic (a.k.a retards that watch pre-school cartoons on their 30's) only to get browny points and to be called "progressive".

Yet I wouldn't be surprised if furries latch on to this like any other trending topic, after all they know so we'll how take something and exploit it for easy cash .


----------



## Thistle (May 30, 2021)

NotSoAceCatPartTwo said:


> Alright, what in actual hell is this? Was putting surgery scars on a cartoon beaver actually necessary? Kids will not only laugh at the thought of the word "boobs", let alone will go out and about asking every troon to show them the goods (a.k.a scars). This time seems just like easy pandering to a completely different demographic (a.k.a retards that watch pre-school cartoons on their 30's) only to get browny points and to be called "progressive".
> 
> Yet I wouldn't be surprised if furries latch on to this like any other trending topic, after all they know so we'll how take something and exploit it for easy cash .


"Do you wanna know how i got these scars?"


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 30, 2021)

NotSoAceCatPartTwo said:


> Alright, what in actual hell is this? Was putting surgery scars on a cartoon beaver actually necessary? Kids will not only laugh at the thought of the word "boobs", let alone will go out and about asking every troon to show them the goods (a.k.a scars). This time seems just like easy pandering to a completely different demographic (a.k.a retards that watch pre-school cartoons on their 30's) only to get browny points and to be called "progressive".
> 
> Yet I wouldn't be surprised if furries latch on to this like any other trending topic, after all they know so we'll how take something and exploit it for easy cash .


I mean not that you can really TELL for sure with a cartoon animal anyway but if that's supposed to be a representation of a trans CHILD, why would top surgery even be necessary before secondary sex characteristics have become a thing? It's fucking bonkers in a 2+2=tuna fish way.  It's an utter and total non-sequitur.


----------



## Loser Elite (May 31, 2021)

Swedish Jeff said:


> Furries: "We're against pedophilia and it's not welcome in the fandom"
> Also furries:
> View attachment 2216637
> 
> ...


So I ain't no parent so I can't speak on behalf of parents and I ain't no child but I have to ask: What child gives a shit about this? Pretty sure kids only care about their hobbies and picking on people outside their friend groups but I'm pretty sure they don't give a shit about gay and troon shit unless creepy adults keep bringing it up.
Also still new to the blues clues thing but if that troon beaver is suppose to be a child... 


Thistle said:


> "Do you wanna know how i got these scars?"


"My mother was a troon and a fiend. One time she comes home CRAZIER than usual. Other mommy gets the kitchen knife to protect herself and mother doesn't like that one bit. She takes the knife to me and says "Lets cut a vaj in your dick.""
(I tried)


----------



## NotSoAceCatPartTwo (May 31, 2021)

Loser Elite said:


> So I ain't no parent so I can't speak on behalf of parents and I ain't no child but I have to ask: What child gives a shit about this? Pretty sure kids only care about their hobbies and picking on people outside their friend groups but I'm pretty sure they don't give a shit about gay and troon shit unless creepy adults keep bringing it up.
> Also still new to the blues clues thing but if that troon beaver is suppose to be a child...


Kids just don't give a fuck about any of that, if the topic is ever brought up you can just give them an easy, straightforward answer, and they'll probably just jump to the next topic and ask you what's for dinner. Kids just don't need some creepy ass adult transplaining to them. Let them discover stuff on their own, they're less retarded than the audience this shit is targeted to.


----------



## Noebel (May 31, 2021)

Thistle said:


> "Do you wanna know how i got these scars?"





Spoiler



My parent#1, was a woke, and a fiend. And one night, xe goes off crazier than usual. Parent#2 gets the kitchen knife to defend xerself. Xe doesn't like that. Not. One. Bit. So, me watching, xe takes the knife to xer, laughing while xe does it. Xe turns to me and says, "Why so unoppressed?" Comes at me with the knife. "WHY SO WHITE AND CIS?" Xe sticks the blade in my chest... "Let's put a gender on that child." And...


----------



## JethroTullamore (May 31, 2021)

Swedish Jeff said:


> Furries: "We're against pedophilia and it's not welcome in the fandom"
> Also furries:
> View attachment 2216637
> 
> ...


Blues Clues target audience is what, maybe 4-8 year olds?  

They aren’t going to even understand what any of that is other than “funny animals in a parade while a lady sings hehehe Mom can I have another juice box.”  (Granted that could also be your average troon furry)

This entire thing is pretty damn sick and clearly designed just so they can get their little “woke points” which is fucked up when it’s coming from a show for little kids.


----------



## Ghost Boy (May 31, 2021)

Gotta love those blm fists planted in there, because of course gay and black are synonymous.


----------



## secaps esu ot degaruocne (May 31, 2021)

The issue with predators in the Animal Jam community has gotten more heated and Animal Jam Staff have finally (poorly) responded to things. I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this or if I'm doing this right, but I felt I should bring awareness to the issue with what I know. This should be enough to pique interest in the subject and possibly lead to more information, either because I find more from my own investigation later or somebody else is able to find things I haven't been able to. If you wish to archive additional Instagram pages, YouTube videos, or other information, it could help out with the investigation into this issue. I archived most of what needed to be shared, but some of the stuff that is more cumbersome to archive has been skipped for the time being.


Details of predatory behavior:
There are several users involved in allegations of pedophilia. There are Hyenine1 and Stray Cat 2 AJ who are most known, but there are also some players like Coretoon AJ who have been accused of pedophilia.

Here are some videos that broadly discuss the issue:




 



 



 




Hyenine1
This user draws questionable furry artwork on a kids' game and has pedophile accusations against them.
Video about Hyenine1 here: 



Sources here: https://puppy-plush.tumblr.com/post/188540291909/hyenine1-shouldnt-be-on-aj https://www.instagram.com/not_hyenine/ https://www.instagram.com/p/CJbtfwHHM7f/
Archived Tumblr post here (currently I have difficulty archiving Instagram posts and YouTube videos): https://archive.md/gQlSR
Current Animal Jam usernames: chocolate4froggy, hyenine1

Stray Cat 2 AJ
Strange, 20-year-old autistic person who uses his disability as an excuse. Has been said to groom minors and harass different streamers. Even if you have a hard time believing he's a pedophile that harasses random people, you can clearly see just by his streams that he will sometimes have strange behavior like blaring sirens in the background and calling his enemies pedophiles.
Videos about him here: 



 



Current known channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrIyj3qZDMWiUVglUTPilxw
Current known channel archive: https://archive.md/tUddH
Strange post:  https://www.instagram.com/straycat2.offical/
Known Animal Jam and YouTube aliases: Straycat2, Snowywinter127, Xcandycorn31X AJ, oceanfish5, wornblanket17, rainbowshine137, Rainbowshine137 AJ
More information is available on Doxbin at the time of writing this post.

Coretoon AJ
They've seemed to vanish, but they were a foot fetish artist who was said to groom minors. Also drew art of underage fictional characters.
Video about him here: 



His current Instagram page (not archived because page isn't archiving right): https://www.instagram.com/aj_coretoon/?hl=en
Tumblr post about him: https://adorkablemarina-callout.tum.../adorkablemarinanonconformking-is-a-pedophile
Archived Tumblr post about him: https://archive.md/G5v7m


Animal Jam Staff response:








						Animal Jam on Instagram: “What happens when AJHQ receives a player report? We have received several questions and concerns about what happens when players are…”
					

2,847 Likes, 515 Comments - Animal Jam (@animaljam) on Instagram: “What happens when AJHQ receives a player report? We have received several questions and concerns…”




					www.instagram.com
				



Caption:
What happens when AJHQ receives a player report? We have received several questions and concerns about what happens when players are reported to AJHQ. We encourage you to take a moment to review each of the following questions in the slides above. Please remember to continue to report and block players that you find not adhering to Animal Jam rules. If you ever feel unsafe, involve your parent(s), contact our Support Team, trusted adults, or proper authorities. These are the questions that are addressed in the slides:

-What happens when you report a player in-game?
-Why wasn’t action taken on my report / did you see my report?
-Why can’t you tell me if a player has been banned?
-What if I believe a Masterpiece or Masterblock is inappropriate?
-What evidence/proof will result in disciplinary action?
-How to keep @animaljam a positive social channel?
-How can I help?

#AnimalJam #AnimalJamClassic

Slide archive: 

https://www.instagram.com/p/COlL1AYFAtv/ (this may be related to a different event but it's still suspicious)
Caption: Are you a friendly Llama that's not into drama? "Stop spreadin' those rumors around...stop spreadin' the lies"  Help spread calm and positivity in your online community. Be wary of sharing rumors and posting second-hand claims about other players. Getting involved in this type of drama is upsetting and can really hurt players in real life. Be a No Drama Llama and help keep the Animal Jam community a stress free place to engage. "c'mon everybody stop spreadin' the rumors"  #AJCalm #AJJammerTip #AnimalJam #AnimalJamClassic
Slide archive:


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (May 31, 2021)

Speaking of furry pedophiles, that Minty that needed a kidney apparently grooms 13 year olds.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 31, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Speaking of furry pedophiles, that Minty that needed a kidney apparently grooms 13 year olds.


OK, got caps or something?


----------



## Spoonomancer (May 31, 2021)

TFT-A9 said:


> OK, got caps or something?


https://twitter.com/12Neonlit_stage/status/1399016327847813124 / https://archive.ph/nKSgB turns out someone already archived this Twitter thread thankfully

Among the thread is a Google Doc with screenshot evidence within. https://docs.google.com/document/d/1uMZIi8hZHHTFw4pABqc_g_K706laUNuh3Cd3bKP9-xw/edit


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 31, 2021)

Cable said:


> https://twitter.com/12Neonlit_stage/status/1399016327847813124 / https://archive.ph/nKSgB turns out someone already archived this Twitter thread thankfully
> 
> Among the thread is a Google Doc with screenshot evidence within. https://docs.google.com/document/d/1uMZIi8hZHHTFw4pABqc_g_K706laUNuh3Cd3bKP9-xw/edit


Wew, add another to the list I guess


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 31, 2021)

TFT-A9 said:


> Wew, add another to the list I guess


Wouldn't it be easier to write a list of furries who _aren't_ groomers?


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 31, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to write a list of furries who _aren't_ groomers?


Kind of looking like it, yeah.


----------



## Thistle (May 31, 2021)

TFT-A9 said:


> Kind of looking like it, yeah.


Probably something Len Gilbert would try to do or something.


----------



## unclechristmas (May 31, 2021)

SauceGoat said:


> There's some newer drama going on with Angelmaws/mawscore again, and part of it relates to the first quoted post here of when they falsely accused someone of  "blatantly copying" their character design and publicly sicced their 10k+ followers on this person (their @ is now @cxsmicverge). Cxsmicverge made a newer post about the situation and TL;DR, they found Angelmaws's apology to them to be substandard and were also banned from Angelmaws's server among other things.
> 
> https://twitter.com/cxsmicverge/status/1397653059841531911 / https://archive.md/4KiAJ
> View attachment 2213841
> ...


everytime i see angelmaws I feel this fury inside of me. He is really dumb and my friend has sent me screenshots of him gloating how "hot" he is but rlly he just puts on a wig. how are people dating him?


----------



## Strayserval (May 31, 2021)

unclechristmas said:


> everytime i see angelmaws I feel this fury inside of me. He is really dumb and my friend has sent me screenshots of him gloating how "hot" he is but rlly he just puts on a wig. how are people dating him?


That's a guy? i thought they where some fat black chick


----------



## Lion (Jun 1, 2021)

Strayserval said:


> That's a guy? i thought they where some fat black chick


she is but goes by he/him as a feminine uwu soft boy


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Jun 1, 2021)

Lion said:


> she is but goes by he/him as a feminine uwu soft boy


At some point I have to ask if just every uwu soft trans boy is just a fujoshi on the inside. Maws constant drawing of pre op trans men with their tits out just feels like he has a cuntboy or trans fetish in general. The argument some of his fans and him have about how nipples shouldn't be sexualized and that because they're technically male nips is just retarded. If you're making a reference for a character design why does it need nipples on it? Most character sheets I see being sold as adopts or for personal use never have nipples drawn unless that person is known to buy NSFW or draw NSFW. The only time adopts even have them is because it's furries and most furries are going to get porn of the character but they only even give that out to buyers over 18 or they pay even more money to get it.

That's not even getting into how Maws audience being a good portion of minor age teens. Most teens live with their family and the last thing they probably want is for their parents to walk in on them looking at a bird with big tits and nipples on the screen. It's not inherently sexual no, but to older parents who don't know what the context of this is are going to think their kid is looking at porn and it's going to be bad for the teen who just got a notification on ToyHouse about Maws uploading a new character.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jun 1, 2021)

TFT-A9 said:


> Wew, add another to the list I guess







Dead. On the internet and hopefully soon IRL.





AND of course you can't have a whole callout post without someone saying "He said nigger by the way."


----------



## raisinlove (Jun 1, 2021)

nautical chads dab on tranny furries in a boat, but then their boat blows up. Furfags in comments project and seeth saying they should have the sailors of the USS Chad burn to death or drown bc they dared to flip off their tranny pride flag, making excuses for avoiding the universal nautical law of rescue by saying they feared for their lives (which is only allowed when literal pirates attempt to board).



			https://mobile.twitter.com/retro_ushi_/status/1399221999742771205


----------



## titty skeleton (Jun 1, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> View attachment 2220621
> 
> AND of course you can't have a whole callout post without someone saying "He said nigger by the way."


Nigger AND Retard, god fucking forbid you utter these cursed words in a furry's vicinity. Your ass will be grass faster than a cow can graze it.


raisinlove said:


> nautical chads dab on tranny furries in a boat, but then their boat blows up. Furfags in comments project and seeth saying they should have the sailors of the USS Chad burn to death or drown bc they dared to flip off their tranny pride flag, making excuses for avoiding the universal nautical law of rescue by saying they feared for their lives (which is only allowed when literal pirates attempt to board).
> 
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/retro_ushi_/status/1399221999742771205


I'm in the process of archiving this tweet but am currently #6348 in queue so I'll edit this post with the actual archive when it's done.

ETA: [Archive of quoted tweet]


----------



## SauceGoat (Jun 1, 2021)

SauceGoat said:


> Next to no one however is mentioning Angelmaws's defending of the minor drawing NSFW and engaging in NSFW spaces (bunnisspit/ghoulpiss) from a few months back, this is in the second quoted post back at the top. They're still receiving little to no blowback for that whole thing specifically, even though it was weird as fuck.


The minor that Angelmaws defended drawing NSFW (formerly @bunnisspit, now @bunnissnot and ghoulpiss on Toyhou.se) is back on Twitter inserting themselves into the drama with Maws alongside their sibling Citykings. Citykings is another popular artist that Angelmaws is friends with, and their adopts typically sell for $500+ and are commonly on Toyhou.se user wishlists or "dreamie" lists.

The bunnisspit @ was suspended, and it seems like the kid (they're 16) and Citykings are now name-searching Angelmaws on Twitter to reply to posts:
 
https://twitter.com/bunnissnot/status/1399396122498641927 / https://archive.md/QHK0y

Tweets from Citykings, including one where they threaten to "put people on blast." The user with the Kuromi icon in the first tweet is bunni:
  
tweet 1 / tweet 2 / tweet 3 + archive 1  / archive 2 / archive 3

As a reminder, this is bunni's art that they're claiming is totally SFW and saying it's everyone else's fault for "sexualizing":



Spoiler



  



And here's some art of their sona by others. If it's their sona, isn't the character also technically 16?:



Spoiler



    





Dahmer said:


> Last couple of days, Angelmaws and crew have been going apeshit because a minor was drawing NSFW art and another artist expressed concern about it, and this lead to this clique attacking them for "sexualizing a minor's art". It's been interesting to see people who claim to be against stuff like cub porn and sexualizing of minors jumping to defend a minor drawing NSFW art because "breasts aren't sexual". It doesn't matter what your personal perception of what is or isn't NSFW is, it matters what the law says. If you can't pop your tits out in public, then it's NSFW.
> View attachment 2047426View attachment 2047441
> 
> View attachment 2047434
> ...


Here are also some more screenshots from the original situation with Angelmaws defending bunni. A lot of these tweets are unavailable now partially since the bunnisspit @ was suspended. Bunni and Angelmaws's followers were accusing the artist who expressed concern over bunni's safety of being a pedophile and misogynist:
  
 

Bunni has also accused people expressing concern towards them on Toyhou.se of being pedophiles, and no one has reprimanded them for this. Their followers and Citykings's followers just join in on attacking everyone:
 

Bunni also co-owns a Discord server with Citykings, which has 300+ members and allows users as young as 15. Bunni posts their art and adopts there, so they're encouraging kids as young as 15 to see no issue with this:
  
https://twitter.com/OakeWitch/status/1399107621861343232  / https://archive.md/DIuZi

Seems like they're set on dying on the hill that everyone who expresses concern over the minor's safety here is just a pedo or creep, and they're somehow unable to see the difference between art like this compared to something like a nude study, which is entirely different and serves a different purpose altogether. God knows why they're so set on wanting to allow and let a 16-year-old lead the free the nipple crusade so vehemently.


----------



## Thistle (Jun 1, 2021)

SauceGoat said:


> The minor that Angelmaws defended drawing NSFW (formerly @bunnisspit, now @bunnissnot and ghoulpiss on Toyhou.se & IG) is back on Twitter inserting themselves into the drama with Maws alongside their sibling Citykings. Citykings is another popular artist that Angelmaws is friends with, and their adopts typically sell for $500+ and are commonly on Toyhou.se user wishlists or "dreamie" lists.
> 
> The bunnisspit @ was suspended, and it seems like the kid (they're 16) and Citykings are now name-searching Angelmaws on Twitter to reply to posts:
> View attachment 2221225 View attachment 2221226
> ...



FWEEE DA NIPPUL! Gewnder Eqwality!


... in the name of [diety], even the term 'yiff' is acronymized as Young & Incredibly Fuckable Furry on more than one occasion.

If that's not warning enough that fandom has a pedophile problem, i dont know what is.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 1, 2021)

Just when I think I've seen how deep the furry degeneracy mine goes, someone comes in with another cartload of dynamite. I'm not surprised, I'm not even disappointed. I'm starting to be amazed at the depths these people can go.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jun 1, 2021)

raisinlove said:


> universal nautical law of rescue


That's something for international oceanic travel, not a lake you retarded sovcit.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 1, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Just when I think I've seen how deep the furry degeneracy mine goes, someone comes in with another cartload of dynamite. I'm not surprised, I'm not even disappointed. I'm starting to be amazed at the depths these people can go.


Yeah the fandom at-large jumped the shark a while ago, nearly everything that comes through at this point is a "what, again?" scenario with some occasional nasty surprises.


----------



## Loser Elite (Jun 1, 2021)

raisinlove said:


> nautical chads dab on tranny furries in a boat, but then their boat blows up. Furfags in comments project and seeth saying they should have the sailors of the USS Chad burn to death or drown bc they dared to flip off their tranny pride flag, making excuses for avoiding the universal nautical law of rescue by saying they feared for their lives (which is only allowed when literal pirates attempt to board).
> 
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/retro_ushi_/status/1399221999742771205


Gonna sound autistic here but I feel like this is fake and gay. Or at least staged just because what a perfect storm of coincidences to happen right before pride month. Could be wrong, probably am but knowing how batshit troons are to ensure you pity them... something insane like this wouldn't be far off.

Anyways since someone else is already trying to archive the tweet here's some screenshots of the fur fags celebrating the boat's demise or seething the OP rescuing them (Remember, love wins UwU <3):


----------



## Sharklaser (Jun 1, 2021)

raisinlove said:


> nautical chads dab on tranny furries in a boat, but then their boat blows up. Furfags in comments project and seeth saying they should have the sailors of the USS Chad burn to death or drown bc they dared to flip off their tranny pride flag, making excuses for avoiding the universal nautical law of rescue by saying they feared for their lives (which is only allowed when literal pirates attempt to board).
> 
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/retro_ushi_/status/1399221999742771205


Oh dear, these uppity plebs dared blaspheme Globohomo and nearly died. Gotta put that on twitter and farm for likes and headpats. I can believe it.


----------



## unclechristmas (Jun 1, 2021)

I vaguely remember in 2017ish the way citykings got their audience was by drawing free adoptables on deviantart. I do not remember their former username. 

I find it odd that 16 year olds are interacting with nsfw artists and people are okay with it. Arent these people so self righteous? Tea.


----------



## Dahmer (Jun 1, 2021)

SauceGoat said:


> The minor that Angelmaws defended drawing NSFW (formerly @bunnisspit, now @bunnissnot and ghoulpiss on Toyhou.se) is back on Twitter inserting themselves into the drama with Maws alongside their sibling Citykings. Citykings is another popular artist that Angelmaws is friends with, and their adopts typically sell for $500+ and are commonly on Toyhou.se user wishlists or "dreamie" lists.
> 
> The bunnisspit @ was suspended, and it seems like the kid (they're 16) and Citykings are now name-searching Angelmaws on Twitter to reply to posts:
> View attachment 2221225 View attachment 2221226
> ...


With all the information coming out about Angelmaws and her circle, it feels more and more like a thread is warranted. Everytime she gets called out on shit, she locks her account and claims she's having "seizure like symptoms". She chimps out frequently enough between the shit that happened with her Riot OC and the shit with encouraging a minor to draw adult content.


----------



## Noebel (Jun 1, 2021)

Some slight chuckle material. Netflix decided to translate famous post-soviet movies Bruh and Bruh 2. Some moments proved to be kinda problematic. I'll elaborate on the n-word part. In USSR negro(doesn't have O at the end) is a normal term, bearing the same meaning as 'black' in Europe and USA. I'd say calling someone black in russian bears some negative connotations. The idea of that scene is main character speaks very little english and manages to call a black guy negr, and he assumes he called him hard r. Also, if I remember that right, there was an actual hard r, but in another scene, and said by an american cop.

Edit: Damn, I thought I was posting in community happening, sorry for unrelated.


----------



## SauceGoat (Jun 1, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> With all the information coming out about Angelmaws and her circle, it feels more and more like a thread is warranted. Everytime she gets called out on shit, she locks her account and claims she's having "seizure like symptoms". She chimps out frequently enough between the shit that happened with her Riot OC and the shit with encouraging a minor to draw adult content.


Wasn't there also another time where Angelmaws said you could only call some character of theirs "she" if you were black? I can't find this but am fairly certain I recall it happening. 

I definitely think a thread could be worth looking into in any case. I came across another Twitter thread referencing Maws that doesn't contain screenshots but still seems pretty interesting and fits Angelmaws's attitude and way of speaking, and how people are generally scared of saying anything negative about them due to how they weaponize their followers:

 
https://twitter.com/vintageteeth/status/1398364028959920133 / https://archive.md/WhWCN

Searching Angelmaws's username on Twitter brings up several other users that have them linked in their bios, so it does seem like there's some sort of poly situation going on here. Could be worth looking into:


----------



## unclechristmas (Jun 1, 2021)

SauceGoat said:


> Wasn't there also another time where Angelmaws said you could only call some character of theirs "she" if you were black? I can't find this but am fairly certain I recall it happening.
> 
> I definitely think a thread could be worth looking into in any case. I came across another Twitter thread referencing Maws that doesn't contain screenshots but still seems pretty interesting and fits Angelmaws's attitude and way of speaking, and how people are generally scared of saying anything negative about them due to how they weaponize their followers:
> View attachment 2222697
> ...


Definitely agree a thread should be made on them to record their behaviours


----------



## Xx_gunthunder1_xX (Jun 2, 2021)

Hey, anyone remember that jock bitch Shrugsyolo? She’s still acting the way she used to in 2020

Also, I want to mention the streamerfur community and how they are bunch of immature infighting babies


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Jun 2, 2021)

titty skeleton said:


> Nigger AND Retard, god fucking forbid you utter these cursed words in a furry's vicinity. Your ass will be grass faster than a cow can graze it.
> 
> I'm in the process of archiving this tweet but am currently #6348 in queue so I'll edit this post with the actual archive when it's done.
> 
> ETA: [Archive of quoted tweet]



You can link the WIP URL and it will re-direct to the finished page when it’s done, you don’t have to wait in the queue and then re-edit later.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jun 2, 2021)

Xx_gunthunder1_xX said:


> Hey, anyone remember that jock bitch Shrugsyolo? She’s still acting the way she used to in 2020
> 
> Also, I want to mention the streamerfur community and how they are bunch of immature infighting babies


literally who?
I would ask you to elaborate but since your account was created for the sole purpose of this post with no elaboration on what you mean at all, I doubt we're gonna get an answer for anything at all.


----------



## Strayserval (Jun 2, 2021)

Xx_gunthunder1_xX said:


> Hey, anyone remember that jock bitch Shrugsyolo? She’s still acting the way she used to in 2020
> 
> Also, I want to mention the streamerfur community and how they are bunch of immature infighting babies


Lurk more new fag


----------



## NoFeline (Jun 2, 2021)

Xx_gunthunder1_xX said:


> Hey, anyone remember that jock bitch Shrugsyolo? She’s still acting the way she used to in 2020
> 
> Also, I want to mention the streamerfur community and how they are bunch of immature infighting babies


NYPA faggot


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Jun 2, 2021)

Xx_gunthunder1_xX said:


> Hey, anyone remember that jock bitch Shrugsyolo? She’s still acting the way she used to in 2020
> 
> Also, I want to mention the streamerfur community and how they are bunch of immature infighting babies



No and no.

Don't bother mentioning shit unless you A) have something that's actually worth mentioning, and B) have receipts.


----------



## Pizdec (Jun 2, 2021)

Xx_gunthunder1_xX said:


> Hey, anyone remember that jock bitch Shrugsyolo? She’s still acting the way she used to in 2020
> 
> Also, I want to mention the streamerfur community and how they are bunch of immature infighting babies


By all means feel free to dig up the info I previously posted, but as of late Shrugs is a nothingburger beyond her boyfriend's shitty novels about sentient gryphons and their shitty sports. Oh and that he also owns a hawk like that bird fucker she "exposed", so take that for what you will.


----------



## NotSoAceCatPartTwo (Jun 3, 2021)

Xx_gunthunder1_xX said:


> Also, I want to mention the streamerfur community and how they are bunch of immature infighting babies



The whole furry community are a bunch of immature fighting babies, what's new?


----------



## Headphone_Monkey (Jun 3, 2021)

Synex_s compares the furry community's disgust for zoophilia to homophobia on the 2nd day of Pride Month


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jun 3, 2021)

Headphone_Monkey said:


> Synex_s compares the furry community's disgust for zoophilia to homophobia on the 2nd day of Pride Month
> 
> 
> View attachment 2227827


...or, why kink should _never_ be in Pride.


----------



## Headphone_Monkey (Jun 3, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> ...or, why kink should _never_ be in Pride.


I would hope animal fetishes dont count as kink


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 3, 2021)

Headphone_Monkey said:


> Synex_s compares the furry community's disgust for zoophilia to homophobia on the 2nd day of Pride Month
> 
> 
> View attachment 2227827


Furries will try to take over any “phobia” that they think is a hindrance, but they can not handle art work that does not look like them. 

Unbelievable how people like this can’t see past their irony.


----------



## Lion (Jun 5, 2021)

SauceGoat said:


> Wasn't there also another time where Angelmaws said you could only call some character of theirs "she" if you were black? I can't find this but am fairly certain I recall it happening.





Lion said:


> something more tamer
> 
> View attachment 1252701
> View attachment 1252702
> ...



had to dig a bit but i found my post about that lunacy


----------



## Hymlenis572 (Jun 6, 2021)

SauceGoat said:


> The minor that Angelmaws defended drawing NSFW (formerly @bunnisspit, now @bunnissnot and ghoulpiss on Toyhou.se) is back on Twitter inserting themselves into the drama with Maws alongside their sibling Citykings. Citykings is another popular artist that Angelmaws is friends with, and their adopts typically sell for $500+ and are commonly on Toyhou.se user wishlists or "dreamie" lists.
> 
> The bunnisspit @ was suspended, and it seems like the kid (they're 16) and Citykings are now name-searching Angelmaws on Twitter to reply to posts:
> View attachment 2221225 View attachment 2221226
> ...


Why the fuck are art minors so stupid???? Ive seen so many cases of people lying about their age to post nsfw artwork, at least fucking wait and if you cant do that dont fucking share the art!!


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 6, 2021)

Hymlenis572 said:


> Why the fuck are art minors so stupid???? Ive seen so many cases of people lying about their age to post nsfw artwork, at least fucking wait and if you cant do that dont fucking share the art!!


Teenagers being both horny and fucking stupid is nothing new and not restricted to furries.


----------



## YayLasagna (Jun 6, 2021)

Hymlenis572 said:


> Why the fuck are art minors so stupid???? Ive seen so many cases of people lying about their age to post nsfw artwork, at least fucking wait and if you cant do that dont fucking share the art!!


Hormones.
It's a cop out answer but that's really it. Teenagers wanna seem like the good kid while they hope they don't get caught jacking it to Loony Toons.


----------



## peanus weenus (Jun 6, 2021)

Hymlenis572 said:


> Why the fuck are art minors so stupid???? Ive seen so many cases of people lying about their age to post nsfw artwork, at least fucking wait and if you cant do that dont fucking share the art!!


1. Be underage
2. Find no evidence of other people of your age doing mature stuff
3. Start doing mature stuff thinking you're a pioneer or something
4. 31-05-2021 the "groomed kid" incident


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jun 7, 2021)

peanus weenus said:


> 1. Be underage
> 2. Find no evidence of other people of your age doing mature stuff
> 3. Start doing mature stuff thinking you're a pioneer or something
> 4. 31-05-2021 the "groomed kid" incident


And bonus points for thinking that sex is the best thing in life.


----------



## NoFeline (Jun 7, 2021)

Kuchipatchi said:


> And bonus points for thinking that sex is the best thing in life.


^
Boring sheltered life and they think they found the holy grail because they found something more stimulating than boiled chicken.
Subsequently adopts hypersexual identity


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jun 7, 2021)

I remember feeling mature as fuck age 16, though the extent hereof was hinting at sexual shit in a text chat. Meanwhile, "normal youth" of today are already edging on Onlyfans and making Tinder profiles, that they then 3 years later write off as "I'm actually 18, not 23, it was a typo, and totally not cause I went on here as a minor".

To be fair, we see gender shit and porn everywhere these days. I'm surprised anyone actually tries to keep minors out of it. It must be like being locked out of the club house if you're in any art-based community.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Jun 7, 2021)

Apparently someone's been DDoSing F-list for the past few weeks; A former user, whose last character on-site was named "Tommy Tempest", has been on a moral crusade(a) against the typefuckers by calling them all pedos(a) while hiring a botnet to go after CloudFlare's servers(supposedly) and make the site unusable for days at a time.
It was recently discovered alleged that his Tommy Tempest profile was a shota. While I don't think this negates his point, as there are some real freaks on the site, and he doesn't have much moral ground to stand on by participating, I'm sure he's seen first-hand how bad the place can be when child characters are involved.


----------



## Dahmer (Jun 7, 2021)

Cactus Wings said:


> I remember feeling mature as fuck age 16, though the extent hereof was hinting at sexual shit in a text chat. Meanwhile, "normal youth" of today are already edging on Onlyfans and making Tinder profiles, that they then 3 years later write off as "I'm actually 18, not 23, it was a typo, and totally not cause I went on here as a minor".
> 
> To be fair, we see gender shit and porn everywhere these days. I'm surprised anyone actually tries to keep minors out of it. It must be like being locked out of the club house if you're in any art-based community.


That's bullshit every generation says. "Kids these days have more sex/look at more porn" etc. I'm in my 30s and teens were fucking around with adult role-playing and drawing porn when I was a teenager. Teens are horny, they get up to shit and shenanigans and it's not something new that the new generation just started doing that the previous generation was just too pure and wholesome to get up to.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 7, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> That's bullshit every generation says. "Kids these days have more sex/look at more porn" etc. I'm in my 30s and teens were fucking around with adult role-playing and drawing porn when I was a teenager. Teens are horny, they get up to shit and shenanigans and it's not something new that the new generation just started doing that the previous generation was just too pure and wholesome to get up to.


Exactly. Teens will _always _do stupid shit for porn/sex. It just comes with the hormones.

It's the _adults_ that need to mind their fucking actions around teenagers. Grooming has always happened, certainly, but with how much easier it is to communicate these days, and how people live increasingly more internet-centric lives, it's the _scale _of it that's gotten completely out of hand.

So let me spell out the lesson for the coomers in the back who haven't been paying attention these past 20 years: if you see someone you have reason to believe is underage acting horny, stow your fucking dick and _do not engage_. If you have already interacted when you find out they're underage, again: stow your fucking dick and _disengage_. This isn't rocket science, FFS.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jun 7, 2021)

WhoBusTank69 said:


> Apparently someone's been DDoSing F-list for the past few weeks; A former user, whose last character on-site was named "Tommy Tempest", has been on a moral crusade(a) against the typefuckers by calling them all pedos(a) while hiring a botnet to go after CloudFlare's servers(supposedly) and make the site unusable for days at a time.
> It was recently discovered that his Tommy Tempest profile was a shota. While I don't think this negates his point, as there are some real freaks on the site, and he doesn't have much moral ground to stand on by participating, I'm sure he's seen first-hand how bad the place can be when child characters are involved.


holy shit how can RP-obsessed furries be that bad? Anyways if replies are to be believe, Tommy Tempest's current account would be https://www.f-list.net/c/psyagon/ (Archive: https://archive.ph/68heI). Autistic anime worshiper as fuck, to be completely honest.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Jun 7, 2021)

Cable said:


> holy shit how can RP-obsessed furries be that bad? Anyways if replies are to be believe, Tommy Tempest's current account would be https://www.f-list.net/c/psyagon/ (Archive: https://archive.ph/68heI). Autistic anime worshiper as fuck, to be completely honest.


I've found grudge-holding furries to be pretty unreliable so I'd take accusations with a grain of salt. A cursory glance at the status archives doesn't out the Tommy Tempest profile as a verifiable shota as was alleged, so it's all probably butthurt hearsay.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jun 7, 2021)

WhoBusTank69 said:


> I've found grudge-holding furries to be pretty unreliable so I'd take accusations with a grain of salt. A cursory glance at the status archives doesn't out the Tommy Tempest profile as a verifiable shota as was alleged, so it's all probably butthurt hearsay.


thankfully I am weary of this alleged account being actually Tommy Tempest, since there is an actual "Tommy Tempest" however that one is banned and the only information I can obtain is the following:


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 7, 2021)

Cable said:


> thankfully I am weary of this alleged account being actually Tommy Tempest, since there is an actual "Tommy Tempest" however that one is banned and the only information I can obtain is the following:
> View attachment 2240124


>Ball size: Huge

Did you ever wonder why God stopped talking to us? Because I think I know why.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Jun 7, 2021)

Cable said:


> thankfully I am weary of this alleged account being actually Tommy Tempest, since there is an actual "Tommy Tempest" however that one is banned and the only information I can obtain is the following:
> View attachment 2240124


It certainly could be the same person, but smearing another user when most don't know how to do a basic search is easy, and lying to discredit them in your favor is considered an easy win.


----------



## NoFeline (Jun 7, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> >Ball size: Huge
> 
> Did you ever wonder why God stopped talking to us? Because I think I know why.


There are more pressing matters...


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Jun 7, 2021)

NoFeline said:


> There are more pressing matters...
> 
> View attachment 2240184


If that worries you, F-list as a whole is filled with even more islamic content, which is why it being sporadically DDoS'd is a big deal to its users.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Jun 7, 2021)

secaps esu ot degaruocne said:


> The issue with predators in the Animal Jam community has gotten more heated and Animal Jam Staff have finally (poorly) responded to things. I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this or if I'm doing this right, but I felt I should bring awareness to the issue with what I know. This should be enough to pique interest in the subject and possibly lead to more information, either because I find more from my own investigation later or somebody else is able to find things I haven't been able to. If you wish to archive additional Instagram pages, YouTube videos, or other information, it could help out with the investigation into this issue. I archived most of what needed to be shared, but some of the stuff that is more cumbersome to archive has been skipped for the time being.
> 
> 
> Details of predatory behavior:
> ...


The Quackity raid was entertaining though.




Full Stream


----------



## NoFeline (Jun 7, 2021)

WhoBusTank69 said:


> If that worries you, F-list as a whole is filled with even more islamic content, which is why it being sporadically DDoS'd is a big deal to its users.


I'm very well aware what lurks on F-List





						F-List Horrorcows
					

It's a strange thing when people can trace a gaming profile to your f-list, most especially when you can track it and find a group of horror cows - more specifically, a group of pedophiles on F-List.  I made an account on F-List to attain some information on these groups and their descriptions...




					kiwifarms.net
				



I'm just saying big nards is normie in comparison to wanting to fuck dog dicks


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jun 7, 2021)

NoFeline said:


> There are more pressing matters...
> 
> View attachment 2240184


Yes, furries have knotted cocks sometimes. If you're worried about that then I fear you may not wish to be in AC very long.


----------



## Thistle (Jun 7, 2021)

TheRetardKing said:


> The Quackity raid was entertaining though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck yeah, #DuckRights


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jun 8, 2021)

Spoiler: Pretty big image














						Trish Una Hates Ohio
					

The Fuck Draikinator M.A.P I'm going to make! Hello! This is going to be my first map. It is a huge wip rn, but if you want to join, just message me. I don't know what song I'm going to use, or how...




					trishunahatesohio.tumblr.com
				





			https://archive.fo/IWciy
		


...I get and enjoy parodic 'Evil Fan Art', bu this has to be just exceptionally straight up A-Logging.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 8, 2021)

So a Twitter thread's been going around.  Thought I'd post it so we can all enjoy the lunacy.

https://twitter.com/caderaspindrift/status/1402211912843071489 | https://archive.md/qqvBy

If this isn't the right place, I apologize.


----------



## Noebel (Jun 8, 2021)

Mimic said:


> So a Twitter thread's been going around.  Thought I'd post it so we can all enjoy the lunacy.
> 
> https://twitter.com/caderaspindrift/status/1402211912843071489 | https://archive.md/qqvBy
> 
> If this isn't the right place, I apologize.


I don't see any drama in it right now, but looks annoying to read all the way through. Anyway, I thought  the ones who hate furries the most are furries. They are natural enemies, like horse-lovers and furries, Disney and furries, weaboos and furries, or furries and other furries damn furries! you've ruined anthro art!.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Jun 8, 2021)

So I'm hearing from various sources, convicted pedophile and old-guard furry member Ted Sheppard died at 53 years old.

https://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Ted_Sheppard


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jun 8, 2021)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> So I'm hearing from various sources, convicted pedophile and old-guard furry member Ted Shepherd died at 53 years old.
> 
> https://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Ted_Sheppard


lol    nice


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jun 8, 2021)

Mimic said:


> So a Twitter thread's been going around.  Thought I'd post it so we can all enjoy the lunacy.
> 
> https://twitter.com/caderaspindrift/status/1402211912843071489 | https://archive.md/qqvBy
> 
> If this isn't the right place, I apologize.


This, I seen this argument before.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jun 8, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> This, I seen this argument before.


Except this time 4chan clearly hates furries because of sexual tolerance. Not because it used to be a hangout of gays that got sick of furry porn being spammed literally everywhere.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 8, 2021)

Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> Except this time 4chan clearly hates furries because of sexual tolerance. Not because it used to be a hangout of gays that got sick of furry porn being spammed literally everywhere.


And now _both _are completely taken over by troons. Isn't that funny?


----------



## Sealbaby (Jun 9, 2021)

YayLasagna said:


> Teenagers wanna seem like the good kid while they hope they don't get caught jacking it to Loony Toons.


----------



## Frenda (Jun 10, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Spoiler: Pretty big image
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why did you censor the word fuck

anyways, this is actually pretty on-par for the Warriors fandom. the drama it produces is honestly surprisingly tame, despite the series being almost 20 years old and having almost 100 books to its name (it's still ongoing, by the way, because god is dead or whatever -- the new arc starts next year). there's only really three major controversies i know of and the Draikinator one is the only one where it was centered around a singular person; there's a good r/HobbyDrama post on it, but even though the post is informative, the actual subject matter was pretty boring to me (tl;dr guy is known for constantly starting shit and crusading against feral porn in the Warriors fandom, some 14 y/o kid calls him spineless, and his response is to send said kid a screenshot of some furaffinity gallery full of the same kind of feral porn he spent so much of his time crusading against). the other two were literally just 1) arguing about a certain character's canonical eye color or 2) arguing over the literal incel character who tries to kill four other characters to punish the girl cat he's in love with. (the latter is my favorite of the controversies)

i have a hard time considering this _furry fandom_ drama though -- Warriors is sort of a gateway to the furry fandom for a lot of kids, but i feel like most of the fandom that sticks around is really pretty much just entirely invested in Warriors, and maybe some other gateway furry fandoms like the spin-offs with the other kinds of animals written under the Erin Hunter pen name or things like Wings of Fire. there isn't much in the way of degeneracy or "lifestyling," for lack of a better word, and i think a lot of that is owed to the fact the fandom really is almost entirely composed of socially awkward young girls, and even its older fanbase seems to be largely composed of (still socially awkward) women.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Jun 10, 2021)

Frenda said:


> why did you censor the word fuck
> 
> anyways, this is actually pretty on-par for the Warriors fandom. the drama it produces is honestly surprisingly tame, despite the series being almost 20 years old and having almost 100 books to its name (it's still ongoing, by the way, because god is dead or whatever -- the new arc starts next year). there's only really three major controversies i know of and the Draikinator one is the only one where it was centered around a singular person; there's a good r/HobbyDrama post on it, but even though the post is informative, the actual subject matter was pretty boring to me (tl;dr guy is known for constantly starting shit and crusading against feral porn in the Warriors fandom, some 14 y/o kid calls him spineless, and his response is to send said kid a screenshot of some furaffinity gallery full of the same kind of feral porn he spent so much of his time crusading against). the other two were literally just 1) arguing about a certain character's canonical eye color or 2) arguing over the literal incel character who tries to kill four other characters to punish the girl cat he's in love with. (the latter is my favorite of the controversies)
> 
> i have a hard time considering this _furry fandom_ drama though -- Warriors is sort of a gateway to the furry fandom for a lot of kids, but i feel like most of the fandom that sticks around is really pretty much just entirely invested in Warriors, and maybe some other gateway furry fandoms like the spin-offs with the other kinds of animals written under the Erin Hunter pen name or things like Wings of Fire. there isn't much in the way of degeneracy or "lifestyling," for lack of a better word, and i think a lot of that is owed to the fact the fandom really is almost entirely composed of socially awkward young girls, and even its older fanbase seems to be largely composed of (still socially awkward) women.


From the sounds of it, Warriors is a gateway to grooming kids into fucking animals if the fandom is full of feral porn and people are just okay with it.


----------



## Big Bang (Jun 10, 2021)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> From the sounds of it, Warriors is a gateway to grooming kids into fucking animals if the fandom is full of feral porn and people are just okay with it.


By that logic, any animal series ever is a gateway into animal fetishes. It's just a series that has feral cats in it. It's not a gateway. Those who are already socially fucked or have mental disorders are more likely to find a sexual aspect to it, like they would with many things. Most people who watched The Lion King did not turn out to be furries, but those who are socially fucked/mental disorder might be more likely to sexualize it. The reason the Warrior fandom might have a lot of feral porn is because the characters are all feral. The sexual aspects of the fandom are likely to turn someone into a furry, but the majority of Warrior Cats readers aren't likely to go down that path, given how accessible it is to the general public compared to other animal series, meaning more neurotypical individuals will be exposed to it, diluting the pool of those that are likely to find it sexually arousing--which is _also_ in contrast to individuals who consume romantic fanfiction of it but are not necessarily interested in the sexual aspects. Young girls love that shit in fanfiction. Compare the 25k fanfictions of Warrior Cats that are rated K-T vs only 1.1K fanfiction that are rated M. Compared to other fandoms of series that cater to older viewers, such as Star Wars. Star Wars has a K-T percent composition of 79.09%, with 13.07% M-rated stories, vs Warrior's K-T percent composition of 93.28%, 6.72% M rated stories.  MLP fanfiction is  around 28.8% M-rated. This is my assessment based on the patterns of other studies done on 'rabbit hole' development of children's minds and paraphilias, as well as my general observations of the furry fandom and fandoms that can lead to the introduction of furries.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 10, 2021)

Yeah, no. The Warriors fandom is its own thing. There's some overlap with the furry fandom (as in, some Warriors fans are furries) simply due to the subject matter, but it's not much. There being porn of that franchise is just a matter of Rule 34 at work. As far as feral-only fandoms go among furries, the Lion King fandom is far larger and has _a lot _more porn of it drawn.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jun 10, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> MLP fanfiction is  around 28.8% M-rated


That's quite a bit lower than I expected.


----------



## Big Bang (Jun 10, 2021)

eternal dog mongler said:


> That's quite a bit lower than I expected.


It's _very_ high compared to other popular fandoms, especially with only 31.5k stories. Naruto, with 435k total stories (~55k rule34, 172k art on pixiv, 1.3million on deviantart), has roughly the same average of M-rated stories at 30.35%. That's how you know it's average in terms of porn, but high when compared to other animal shit or things catered to an older audience. It makes sense given that MLP on e621 has 241k art entries (1.2 million on deviantart). The Lion King is a relatively small community compared to MLP both on stories (6.12%) and art (5.7k e621, 88k-159k on deviantart). TLK might seem more visible and thus more popular to you because it contains characters/art style you can recognize immediately, compared to Warriors where art may or may not be of a random cat.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Jun 10, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> By that logic, any animal series ever is a gateway into animal fetishes. It's just a series that has feral cats in it. It's not a gateway. Those who are already socially fucked or have mental disorders are more likely to find a sexual aspect to it, like they would with many things. Most people who watched The Lion King did not turn out to be furries, but those who are socially fucked/mental disorder might be more likely to sexualize it. The reason the Warrior fandom might have a lot of feral porn is because the characters are all feral. The sexual aspects of the fandom are likely to turn someone into a furry, but the majority of Warrior Cats readers aren't likely to go down that path, given how accessible it is to the general public compared to other animal series, meaning more neurotypical individuals will be exposed to it, diluting the pool of those that are likely to find it sexually arousing--which is _also_ in contrast to individuals who consume romantic fanfiction of it but are not necessarily interested in the sexual aspects. Young girls love that shit in fanfiction. Compare the 25k fanfictions of Warrior Cats that are rated K-T vs only 1.1K fanfiction that are rated M. Compared to other fandoms of series that cater to older viewers, such as Star Wars. Star Wars has a K-T percent composition of 79.09%, with 13.07% M-rated stories, vs Warrior's K-T percent composition of 93.28%, 6.72% M rated stories.  MLP fanfiction is  around 28.8% M-rated. This is my assessment based on the patterns of other studies done on 'rabbit hole' development of children's minds and paraphilias, as well as my general observations of the furry fandom and fandoms that can lead to the introduction of furries.


That's a relief.


----------



## NoFeline (Jun 10, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> Naruto, with 435k total stories, has roughly the same average of M-rated stories at 30.35%.









A lot of it was rated M for other reasons.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jun 10, 2021)

Frenda said:


> i have a hard time considering this _furry fandom_ drama though -- Warriors is sort of a gateway to the furry fandom for a lot of kids, but i feel like most of the fandom that sticks around is really pretty much just entirely invested in Warriors, and maybe some other gateway furry fandoms like the spin-offs with the other kinds of animals written under the Erin Hunter pen name or things like Wings of Fire. there isn't much in the way of degeneracy or "lifestyling," for lack of a better word, and i think a lot of that is owed to the fact the fandom really is almost entirely composed of socially awkward young girls, and even its older fanbase seems to be largely composed of (still socially awkward) women.





Corn Flakes said:


> Yeah, no. The Warriors fandom is its own thing. There's some overlap with the furry fandom (as in, some Warriors fans are furries) simply due to the subject matter, but it's not much. There being porn of that franchise is just a matter of Rule 34 at work. As far as feral-only fandoms go among furries, the Lion King fandom is far larger and has _a lot _more porn of it drawn.


Honestly, I only posted this here because Draikinator appeared in this thread a few times already. Excuse me.



TheBigOne said:


> By that logic, any animal series ever is a gateway into animal fetishes. It's just a series that has feral cats in it. It's not a gateway. Those who are already socially fucked or have mental disorders are more likely to find a sexual aspect to it, like they would with many things. Most people who watched The Lion King did not turn out to be furries, but those who are socially fucked/mental disorder might be more likely to sexualize it. The reason the Warrior fandom might have a lot of feral porn is because the characters are all feral. The sexual aspects of the fandom are likely to turn someone into a furry, but the majority of Warrior Cats readers aren't likely to go down that path, given how accessible it is to the general public compared to other animal series, meaning more neurotypical individuals will be exposed to it, diluting the pool of those that are likely to find it sexually arousing--which is _also_ in contrast to individuals who consume romantic fanfiction of it but are not necessarily interested in the sexual aspects. Young girls love that shit in fanfiction. Compare the 25k fanfictions of Warrior Cats that are rated K-T vs only 1.1K fanfiction that are rated M. Compared to other fandoms of series that cater to older viewers, such as Star Wars. Star Wars has a K-T percent composition of 79.09%, with 13.07% M-rated stories, vs Warrior's K-T percent composition of 93.28%, 6.72% M rated stories.  MLP fanfiction is  around 28.8% M-rated. This is my assessment based on the patterns of other studies done on 'rabbit hole' development of children's minds and paraphilias, as well as my general observations of the furry fandom and fandoms that can lead to the introduction of furries.


I think complicating that analysis would be people who become _fans of cartoon animals_ without _fetishising or otherwis eroticising_ that interest. Whether you consider that possible (especially in context with identifying wi the fandom) is another matter.


----------



## Frenda (Jun 10, 2021)

last post i’ll make on this because i don’t want to derail anything but Warriors M-rated fanfic is also probably rated M for reasons other than sexual content too, for what it’s worth. this is the same series where a cat gets its throat ripped open so hard that it loses all 9 of its lives at once, coming back to life for a few moments each time only to almost immediately die again, and another one that’s barely older than a kitten gets half its face ripped off by dogs.


----------



## Haramburger (Jun 11, 2021)

Trilby said:


> It is really dumb.
> 
> Reminded myself tonight of those Orangina ads again, anyone who was around a decade back probably remembers seeing this infamous number.
> 
> ...


Ancient bump, but I've bumped into a lot of this recently and the general shock of Americans of this old campaign is pretty funny. A lot of these videos are no longer working, but here's a bunch of images I didn't see elsewhere on the Farms:


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jun 11, 2021)

Haramburger said:


> Ancient bump, but I've bumped into a lot of this recently and the general shock of Americans of this old campaign is pretty funny. A lot of these videos are no longer working, but here's a bunch of images I didn't see elsewhere on the Farms:
> 
> View attachment 2252173 View attachment 2252174
> View attachment 2252175 View attachment 2252177
> ...


Dude that post is from 2016.


----------



## Haramburger (Jun 11, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Dude that post is from 2016.


I used the search function for its intended use, now give me stickers or a half-and-half while wearing a plush giraffe costume head.


----------



## Noebel (Jun 11, 2021)

Haramburger said:


> Ancient bump, but I've bumped into a lot of this recently and the general shock of Americans of this old campaign is pretty funny.


cthulhu fhtagn tl: there's fucking more


Spoiler


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Jun 11, 2021)

This is a case by case thing, but if you have an artist in this shit community that you like, who happens to be followed by someone who certainly wouldn't be following them if they actually bothered to be consistent with their beliefs; if they have DMs open, contact them, tell them how that artist you like is totally that type of person who they shouldn't be following, and then hope they see it and actually "correct" their mistake.

It's really the only effective method, but again: it's case by case. You may get the opposite effect if you don't look into the person you're talking with enough.

EDIT:Apologies if this is indeed a dumb thing to say. Probably should have clarified that you use an alt, cause if you do a bunch of stuff on your main, it's not exactly smart to play both sides.


----------



## Catboi (Jun 11, 2021)

Bungus Scrungus said:


> This is a case by case thing, but if you have an artist in this shit community that you like, who happens to be followed by someone who certainly wouldn't be following them if they actually bothered to be consistent with their beliefs; if they have DMs open, contact them, tell them how that artist you like is totally that type of person who they shouldn't be following, and then hope they see it and actually "correct" their mistake.
> 
> It's really the only effective method, but again: it's case by case. You may get the opposite effect if you don't look into the person you're talking with enough.
> 
> EDIT:Apologies if this is indeed a dumb thing to say. Probably should have clarified that you use an alt, cause if you do a bunch of stuff on your main, it's not exactly smart to play both sides.


Who the fuck cares who follows them lol.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jun 11, 2021)

Haramburger said:


> Ancient bump, but I've bumped into a lot of this recently and the general shock of Americans of this old campaign is pretty funny.


I don't remember anyone from the US actually complaining about it back in the day. You can barely find Orangina here anyway.








			
				the uk lol said:
			
		

> Shots of Orangina bottles exploding between the thighs of zebras and squirting on to the breasts of other animals were said to have proved particularly offensive.
> 
> Equal rights groups are unhappy with the way in which female animals are depicted as lap dancers, gyrating around and pandering to the male animals.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thistle (Jun 11, 2021)

eternal dog mongler said:


> I don't remember anyone from the US actually complaining about it back in the day. You can barely find Orangina here anyway.


Orangina was never really a thing you could even buy in many places in the US afaik.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jun 11, 2021)

eternal dog mongler said:


> I don't remember anyone from the US actually complaining about it back in the day. You can barely find Orangina here anyway.


I've had it before. It tastes like an attempt at carbonating orange juice, except there's nothing in there but orange coloring and a massive amount of sugar. Shit's like a syrup and it's fucking disgusting.


----------



## Trilby (Jun 11, 2021)

Thistle said:


> Orangina was never really a thing you could even buy in many places in the US afaik.


That is to our benefit. Less to deal with people seeing this as "viral marketing" and getting nowhere in the states!


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 11, 2021)

Thistle said:


> Orangina was never really a thing you could even buy in many places in the US afaik.


I've always seen it in CVS, even in more hick outlets like Dollar General from time to time.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Jun 11, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> I've had it before. It tastes like an attempt at carbonating orange juice, except there's nothing in there but orange coloring and a massive amount of sugar. Shit's like a syrup and it's fucking disgusting.


This is another one of those examples of the US version of the product being shittastic compared to the real thing. I've tried it in the US and at home and there's really no comparison: the US version is soaked with that HFCS shit you people seem to love putting in everything, whereas the real thing is made with nothing but orange juice and something that I can only assume is French crack cocaine.


----------



## Big Bang (Jun 11, 2021)

teriyakiburns said:


> This is another one of those examples of the US version of the product being shittastic compared to the real thing. I've tried it in the US and at home and there's really no comparison: the US version is soaked with that HFCS shit you people seem to love putting in everything, whereas the real thing is made with nothing but orange juice and something that I can only assume is French crack cocaine.


HFCS is cheaper than other sugars and has addictive qualities in the sense that your brain doesn't respond to fullness indicators when compared to eating glucose... In other words, 200g of glucose will leave you feeling fuller longer than 200g of fructose. This means you're more likely to consume more of the product. HFCS has an affect on the brain similar to drug addiction. Which is why companies in the USA love to pump it into anything they can. Addicts = more money.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jun 11, 2021)

You know what?
I don’t know what an orange vagina is, but  apparently it’s pretty popular.  
The weird tiger daddy and the cactus with tiddies is kind of hot. 
There, I said it.


----------



## AssRock (Jun 11, 2021)

European orange vagina is legitimately tasty; kind of like carbonated orange juice with little else than that.  I couldn't really say it was sweet so much as just sparkling orange juice.  

Haven't tried it in North America, but hearing that it's syrupy and sweetened doesn't surprise me either.  Sometimes we can do it better and sometimes, like The Office, it can be divisive.


----------



## Haramburger (Jun 11, 2021)

eternal dog mongler said:


> I don't remember anyone from the US actually complaining about it back in the day. You can barely find Orangina here anyway.


People are amazed today that this was a legitimate campaign pre-2010, and that they're only seeing it now. I feel the same.


----------



## Vault (Jun 11, 2021)

Haramburger said:


> People are amazed today that this was a legitimate campaign pre-2010, and that they're only seeing it now. I feel the same.


In the UK they have adverts like the Listerine Dragon and the Foxy Bingo fursuits/cgi foxes. Those ones are horribly popular with furs, too. There's a few I'm surprised flew under the radar, and if Foxy Bingo was more widespread out of the UK I'm sure we'd be seeing a lot of pics of him.

I'm so used to seeing furry junk, the part that stood out the most to me in the Orangina ads were the plants/sea creatures and that one point where they use the orangina as a deoderant.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jun 12, 2021)

Vault said:


> In the UK they have adverts like the Listerine Dragon and the Foxy Bingo fursuits/cgi foxes. Those ones are horribly popular with furs, too. There's a few I'm surprised flew under the radar, and if Foxy Bingo was more widespread out of the UK I'm sure we'd be seeing a lot of pics of him.


I just looked up the Listerine Dragon and it looks horrifying! WTF?!

I remember seeing the Foxy Bingo ads for the first time and thinking about furries. They're trying to work their way into mainstream.


----------



## Juan's Sombrero (Jun 12, 2021)

From the bulbapedia entry on humans found here: https://m.bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Human

Note the highlighted text.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jun 12, 2021)

There was a commercial.....young guy naked except for a towel, he's staring in the mirror or something I think shaving and then this cgi tiger cat thing caresses his face? I think it was French? Does this ring a bell


----------



## NotSoAceCatPartTwo (Jun 12, 2021)

eternal dog mongler said:


> I don't remember anyone from the US actually complaining about it back in the day. You can barely find Orangina here anyway.


 
Did these adds even made it to this side of the world? I know that orange vagina is not even mainstream enough in this side of the puddle so I don't recall ever seeing the adds outside youtube tv comercials compilations.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Jun 12, 2021)

Scarlett Johansson said:


> There was a commercial.....young guy naked except for a towel, he's staring in the mirror or something I think shaving and then this cgi tiger cat thing caresses his face? I think it was French? Does this ring a bell


That was also an Orangina ad.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jun 12, 2021)

Tardar the Barbarian said:


> From the bulbapedia entry on humans found here: https://m.bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Human
> 
> Note the highlighted text.
> View attachment 2254718


Don't look up the Dex entry for Salazzle, then.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jun 12, 2021)

Tardar the Barbarian said:


> From the bulbapedia entry on humans found here: https://m.bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Human
> 
> Note the highlighted text.
> View attachment 2254718


That's actually canon within the games. I think if you talked to someone in Diamond / Pearl / Platinum at Canalave City, they tell you about how a human once married a Gardevoir. I don't remember much from D/P/Pt but _that_ stood out to me. I was like 11 or 12 when I played it and I remember saying " What the actual fuck " out loud. I honestly was kinda hoping it was a mistranslation but I guess not.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 12, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> That's actually canon within the games. I think if you talked to someone in Diamond / Pearl / Platinum at Canalave City, they tell you about how a human once married a Gardevoir. I don't remember much from D/P/Pt but _that_ stood out to me. I was like 11 or 12 when I played it and I remember saying " What the actual fuck " out loud. I honestly was kinda hoping it was a mistranslation but I guess not.


I didn't know Jerry Peet was a writer for Game Freak. TIL.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jun 12, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I didn't know Jerry Peet was a writer for Game Freak. TIL.


I feel like that wasn't the only reference to... that.
The last game I played was Sun / Moon and I _swear _they fucking implied this old lady was fucking a Machoke after her husband died or some shit.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 12, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> I feel like that wasn't the only reference to... that.
> The last game I played was Sun / Moon and I _swear _they fucking implied this old lady was fucking a Machoke after her husband died or some shit.


I don't know, maybe it's a cultural difference thing? I know that Japan has a more permissive "hey, look at this freak!" attitude than the West, particularly when said freak isn't rocking the boat.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jun 12, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I don't know, maybe it's a cultural difference thing? I know that Japan has a more permissive "hey, look at this freak!" attitude than the West, particularly when said freak isn't rocking the boat.


I guess but every time it happens I can feel my face just going like this


----------



## Catboi (Jun 12, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I don't know, maybe it's a cultural difference thing? I know that Japan has a more permissive "hey, look at this freak!" attitude than the West, particularly when said freak isn't rocking the boat.


Oh no in the Japanese games they straightup just go "Yeah Pokemon and people got married/fall in love". No condemning it. 

Time to autistically debate how much it's technically bestiality since adult Pokemon have human intelligence and a lot have human bodytypes.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jun 12, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> I guess but every time it happens I can feel my face just going like this
> View attachment 2255403


It was in Sun/Moon, and I know who you're talking about. The english dub changed it because Nintendo didn't want any more furries validating their Blaziken with big tits and ass porn as canon.


----------



## Noebel (Jun 12, 2021)

Catboi said:


> Time to autistically debate how much it's technically bestiality since adult Pokemon have human intelligence and a lot have human bodytypes.


Try thinking about how much more frequent people would try to have sex with pokemon than with real animals. As you've said, at least some of them are more intelligent than normal animals. But the defining factor, in my oppinion, is that you can go in the forest, catch a thing, and now it's yours and you can make it do whatever you want. Of cource you can use it to go around and scam little children off their pocket money, because they can't not challenge you if you end up walking in their vicinity, something a normal person would do. But this is not a perfect world. A thought-provoking theme indeed. Good thing I'm not going to think about it too much, thanks to my shitty short-term memory.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 12, 2021)

Noebel said:


> Try thinking about how much more frequent people would try to have sex with pokemon than with real animals. As you've said, at least some of them are more intelligent than normal animals. But the defining factor, in my oppinion, is that you can go in the forest, catch a thing, and now it's yours and you can make it do whatever you want. Of cource you can use it to go around and scam little children off their pocket money, because they can't not challenge you if you end up walking in their vicinity, something a normal person would do. But this is not a perfect world. A thought-provoking theme indeed. Good thing I'm not going to think about it too much, thanks to my shitty short-term memory.


Can't wait for people to go into the ethical implications of owning sentients as a parallel to slavery and start conspiracy theories about Champ-breaking.


----------



## Big Bang (Jun 12, 2021)

Noebel said:


> Try thinking about how much more frequent people would try to have sex with pokemon than with real animals. As you've said, at least some of them are more intelligent than normal animals. But the defining factor, in my oppinion, is that you can go in the forest, catch a thing, and now it's yours and you can make it do whatever you want. Of cource you can use it to go around and scam little children off their pocket money, because they can't not challenge you if you end up walking in their vicinity, something a normal person would do. But this is not a perfect world. A thought-provoking theme indeed. Good thing I'm not going to think about it too much, thanks to my shitty short-term memory.


Pokemon have free will and can reject any orders from their trainers. For example, Ash's Charizard. However, I deduce there are pokemon that aren't of average intelligence and will just follow orders humbly, pokemon who don't understand the difference between evil and good actions very well, and pokemon that are groomed to think what they're doing is OK. This would include being captured and then being groomed into having sex without realizing it's an abuse of power on the trainer's end. But then there are also pokemon that are clearly intelligent enough to engage in a romantic relationship with a human consensually (eg. Alakazam). Also, iitc, the pokemon you find in the wild in game are pokemon that want to challenge you. At least up until the recent generations that have open world pokemon encounters (Sword/Shield)? I could be wrong about that though.


----------



## Noebel (Jun 12, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> everything


Yes, it wouldn't be as simple as I've described if we actually get into details. But if we do that, we would need to answer some important questions before talking about people having sex with pokemon. Like, why psychic pokemon aren't the ruling class. Anyway, I doubt there are any recent happenings about that.

What is recent is this new game about lombax and robot. I predict furry cringe (early example) and even maybe some decent drama somewhere down the line.


Spoiler



Damn, I can't get over this face, why is it stares at the nose?


----------



## Realhat (Jun 12, 2021)

Noebel said:


> Like, why psychic pokemon aren't the ruling class.


Probably because a six year old human could enslave President Mewtwo by tossing a master ball at it.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 12, 2021)

Realhat said:


> Probably because a six year old human could enslave President Mewtwo by tossing a master ball at it.


He could capture him, but making him do anything would be another matter.


----------



## Green-Machine (Jun 12, 2021)

Noebel said:


> Yes, it wouldn't be as simple as I've described if we actually get into details. But if we do that, we would need to answer some important questions before talking about people having sex with pokemon. Like, why psychic pokemon aren't the ruling class. Anyway, I doubt there are any recent happenings about that.
> 
> What is recent is this new game about lombax and robot. I predict furry cringe (early example) and even maybe some decent drama somewhere down the line.
> 
> ...


well on the plus side, its a better looking suit than most I've seen, at least the colors go well with one another, unlike the clown colors you usually see, the eyes remind me of Incineroar tbh


----------



## Realhat (Jun 13, 2021)

TFT-A9 said:


> He could capture him, but making him do anything would be another matter.


Nah man, I've played the games, give that kid a pile of gym badges and President Mewtwo will have no choice but to obey.  Then we're just one "_Mewtwo, use Executive Order!_" away from mandatory fursuits for the entire nation.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 13, 2021)

Realhat said:


> Nah man, I've played the games, give that kid a pile of gym badges and President Mewtwo will have no choice but to obey.  Then we're just one "_Mewtwo, use Executive Order!_" away from mandatory fursuits for the entire nation.


I foresee a slew of mysterious homicides targeting notable trainers in Pokemon World.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jun 13, 2021)

Realhat said:


> Nah man, I've played the games, give that kid a pile of gym badges and President Mewtwo will have no choice but to obey.  Then we're just one "_Mewtwo, use Executive Order!_" away from mandatory fursuits for the entire nation.


...if Executive Order was a move. Remember that Drowzee and Hypno could not learn Dream Eater by themselves... or again, Zangoose cannot even learn Cut.


----------



## NotSoAceCatPartTwo (Jun 14, 2021)

You know furry news have been slow lately when the thread start talking about Pokémon logic of all things....


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jun 14, 2021)

Excuse me. I did not kno where to pu this video, but since we re talking abou the _Blue's Clues_ Pride Parade a few pages ago:



Spoiler: WARNING: ducks and tom-toms in an ELEMENTARY-SCHOOL video







Your browser is not able to display this video.








			https://twitter.com/DrKarlynB/status/1399566003407933440
		



			https://archive.fo/Swz1y
		


Really... this went from 'use scientific terms instead of cringey ones' to '"mass debating" is good'.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jun 14, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Excuse me. I did not kno where to pu this video, but since we re talking abou the _Blue's Clues_ Pride Parade a few pages ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope that's used in sex education otherwise that's just horrifying but after that Blue's Clues blunder, I highly doubt it.
Edit: Never mind, it was meant for single digit aged kids.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Jun 14, 2021)

Thats the face of a ?woman? who thinks kiddie diddling is a valid form of sexual expression and that children need to be taught "sex before eight or its too late"

Edit: Thats Justine Ang Fonte, the teacher who made that first grader masturbation video.


----------



## Big Bang (Jun 14, 2021)

TroonsDid911 said:


> View attachment 2261022
> 
> Thats the face of a ?woman? who thinks kiddie diddling is a valid form of sexual expression and that children need to be taught "sex before eight or its too late"
> 
> Edit: Thats Justine Ang Fonte, the teacher who made that first grader masturbation video.


She is legitimately female. Anyway, she's been recently let go from the school, thankfully. Listening to her interview  She needs to be reeducated on how sex education is really done for the age group she wants to educate. ESPECIALLY first graders. The age of a first grader is around 6 years old. Her education plan is not appropriate as it currently stands for that age group. Boys generally start getting boners at 11-13 years old, not six years old.
Edit: "There's a reason sex ed lives in a kindergarten classroom. Because you want to talk about "fun"." and then she talks about making yourself feel good without going into the literal thousands of ways you can make yourself feel good/have fun without anything to do with your genitalia. This woman's an idiot, thinking children this young need to know this shit. "And kids aren't getting sex ed until maybe seventh grade, and that means you're putting them at 12 years" yes, the age when kids usually hit PUBERTY and need that info.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Jun 15, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> Boys generally start getting boners at 11-13 years old, not six years old.


I knew there was something that I found completely fucking unsettling about that video beyond the general topic, but I couldn't figure it out until you said that. Why is she trying to teach kids too young for it that erections are normal, and when are the cops going to seize her hard drives to look for evidence?


----------



## NotSoAceCatPartTwo (Jun 15, 2021)

TroonsDid911 said:


> View attachment 2261022
> 
> Thats the face of a ?woman? who thinks kiddie diddling is a valid form of sexual expression and that children need to be taught "sex before eight or its too late"
> 
> Edit: Thats Justine Ang Fonte, the teacher who made that first grader masturbation video.



That is indeed the face I'd expect from someone who wast taught about sex under the age of eight....


----------



## Dahmer (Jun 15, 2021)

TroonsDid911 said:


> View attachment 2261022
> 
> Thats the face of a ?woman? who thinks kiddie diddling is a valid form of sexual expression and that children need to be taught "sex before eight or its too late"
> 
> Edit: Thats Justine Ang Fonte, the teacher who made that first grader masturbation video.


Not the first time I've heard of this type of insane shit. I remember seeing an article a few years ago about normalizing toddlers (3-5 years old) touching themselves (masturbating) and not "shaming" them for what "feels good". Got into arguments with women who thought this was completely normal and acceptable to teach kids. It's like they completely fail to grasp how normalizing kids being sexual puts them at a much higher risk of being victims of predators.

Their argument was extra retarded because they claimed that by NOT teaching toddlers sex positivity, then you were aiding in them being victims because they wouldn't understand good touch/bad touch.


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> Not the first time I've heard of this type of insane shit. I remember seeing an article a few years ago about normalizing toddlers (3-5 years old) touching themselves (masturbating) and not "shaming" them for what "feels good". Got into arguments with women who thought this was completely normal and acceptable to teach kids. It's like they completely fail to grasp how normalizing kids being sexual puts them at a much higher risk of being victims of predators.


I can understand wanting to teach kids a little more indepth of what sex is in order to let them know "this is for adults, if someone tries to do this to you, fucking run and scream". But kids THAT young will legit not take that in half the time. It's not uncommon for young children to molest classmates thinking it's a fun game for instance.

It's known that kids who learn to touch themselves even just on their own accord often make it a bad habit and it's a hard one for them to kick.  So they end up touching themselves in public places and then getting the parents in trouble for potentionally being the ones who taught or exposed them to it. Kids being stupid and getting constantly UTI's from unsafe self sex practice is often a red herring in sexual abuse cases. It's something you want kids to really avoid until they're older and a more normal age to be exploring such topics.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jun 15, 2021)

Can we go back to talking about furries? This is boring...and it's off topic.


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2021)

Kuchipatchi said:


> Can we go back to talking about furries? This is boring...and it's off topic.


Furry shit has been so dry lately honestly. Only thing I can think of lately is seeing that Spencers stole a suiters custom art design for their Pride range, 


Spoiler


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 15, 2021)

Vault said:


> Furry shit has been so dry lately honestly. Only thing I can think of lately is seeing that Spencers stole a suiters custom art design for their Pride range,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


On one hand, lol because furries tend to be such notorious art thieves
On the other, holy shit really Spencers


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2021)

TFT-A9 said:


> On one hand, lol because furries tend to be such notorious art thieves
> On the other, holy shit really Spencers


Yeah, apparently it was a design the person put to Redbubble so I imagine they might've done the same to other small artists. Pretty shitty but I've seen it a lot with other companies. Hot Topic is notorious for stealing designs too so I'm not surprised.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jun 17, 2021)

TFT-A9 said:


> On one hand, lol because furries tend to be such notorious art thieves


And on the same vain, they're quick to point fingers at people who have similar characters to them and accuse of art theft.


----------



## Dave. (Jun 17, 2021)

Vault said:


> Furry shit has been so dry lately honestly. Only thing I can think of lately is seeing that Spencers stole a suiters custom art design for their Pride range,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


On one hand I'm inclined to believe it's shitty, on the other hand it's so generic I'm surprised someone didn't unintentionally copy it sooner.


----------



## Krystal Fucker (Jun 18, 2021)

Daddy Kage recounted a tale of how the fursuit maker Muttmix destroyed Anthrocon's reputation with the Pittsburgh business community by scamming some local orchestra symphony group out of their money, but he pussied out and deleted it after the Twitter mob got bloodthirsty.

The gist of it was Anthrocon personally recommended Muttmix to the group because they reached out looking for a designer for their new mascot suit, but they  got ghosted after they sent the payment in full and haven't heard back for months. They supposedly put the blame on AC for this.







			https://twitter.com/Unclekage/status/1405978622670876678
		




			https://archive.md/YJKmU


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 18, 2021)

Krystal Fucker said:


> Daddy Kage recounted a tale of how the fursuit maker Muttmix destroyed Anthrocon's reputation with the Pittsburgh business community by scamming some local orchestra symphony group out of their money, but he pussied out and deleted it after the Twitter mob got bloodthirsty.
> 
> The gist of it was Anthrocon personally recommended Muttmix to the group because they reached out looking for a designer for their new mascot suit, but they  got ghosted after they sent the payment in full and haven't heard back for months. They supposedly put the blame on AC for this.
> 
> ...


On one hand, Kage is mostly correct.

On the other, a lot of the time the only way a fandom shithead ever gets comeuppance is via bullying.  If that.

Also Kage, you fucking vouched for a furry, how many boxes of wine had you drank that night


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Jun 18, 2021)

TFT-A9 said:


> Also Kage, you fucking vouched for a furry, how many boxes of wine had you drank that night


For a dude with a PHD, he sure doesn't exercise good judgement with picking decent furries. 

Was this entire episode spur of the moment or was he involved with it already?   It seems weird he would just blurt out how bad he is referring people and petty he is.  (I'm assuming this wasn't a recent event).


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 18, 2021)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> For a dude with a PHD, he sure doesn't exercise good judgement with picking decent furries.
> 
> Was this entire episode spur of the moment or was he involved with it already?   It seems weird he would just blurt out how bad he is referring people and petty he is.  (I'm assuming this wasn't a recent event).


I dunno what his PhD is in but it's probably not in character evaluation.  Not sure what else there is to the story but the fandom is, at times, a shockingly small world where you tend to become at least passingly familiar with names and the people behind them - it's been kind of funny to see so many names I've heard (and sometimes interacted with in the past) show up in threads around here, and I don't mean just the ones with dedicated threads.

More to the point, the only reason bad behavior gets as far with a fandom like this is because of polarization/formation of "orbiters" and stans and such who will (for some reason) go to the mat for terrible people simply because they know this person and talked with them once in a friendly way.  The knife of familiarity can cut both ways as far as fostering behavior goes, and the sociopaths/predators are astonishingly good at making it work for them when by all rights it should see them uprooted like a troublesome weed.


----------



## Tropical Fish (Jun 18, 2021)

Krystal Fucker said:


> Daddy Kage recounted a tale of how the fursuit maker Muttmix destroyed Anthrocon's reputation with the Pittsburgh business community by scamming some local orchestra symphony group out of their money, but he pussied out and deleted it after the Twitter mob got bloodthirsty.
> 
> The gist of it was Anthrocon personally recommended Muttmix to the group because they reached out looking for a designer for their new mascot suit, but they  got ghosted after they sent the payment in full and haven't heard back for months. They supposedly put the blame on AC for this.
> 
> ...



Just to clarify, it has not been months. Muttmix has had the Pittsburgh Orchestra's money for 2+ years. There are countless beware threads on her rampant scamming behavior on Twitter alone. She has ran off with 30+ people's money and over $60,000 in owed work.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Jun 19, 2021)

Krystal Fucker said:


> Daddy Kage recounted a tale of how the fursuit maker Muttmix destroyed Anthrocon's reputation with the Pittsburgh business community by scamming some local orchestra symphony group out of their money, but he pussied out and deleted it after the Twitter mob got bloodthirsty.
> 
> The gist of it was Anthrocon personally recommended Muttmix to the group because they reached out looking for a designer for their new mascot suit, but they  got ghosted after they sent the payment in full and haven't heard back for months. They supposedly put the blame on AC for this.
> 
> ...



Truth be told,  that's _exactly_ how the fandom is, at least in a lot of cases.   The furry fandom skews toward the lower edge of adulthood and skews away from neurotypicality.  The end result is people who are too young to have any business acumen, too emotionally stunted to put paying customers' work ahead of their feelings, or a horrible combination of the two.   When those people are given hundreds or thousands of dollars to do a job they probably don't feel much external motivation to do,  that becomes a pretty big fucking problem.   I've seen it happen more with furries than any other group of people who sell products.  Yes,  there are furries who work their asses off to get shit done right and in a timely fashion, but you can never be too sure if you're going to get one of those people or one of the types I mentioned earlier without knowing them and their work ethic ahead of time.


----------



## NotSoAceCatPartTwo (Jun 19, 2021)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> For a dude with a PHD, he sure doesn't exercise good judgement with picking decent furries.



Tell me a single furry who makes a good and unbiased judgement out of other furries?


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2021)

There's word going around a fur called Tristen Smith, who a long while back faked his death, has actually killed himself for real reals. The guy was also known for a while as he shot at an empty school with an AK47-style rifle, but was actually planning on a proper shooting. The new account name was T.D. Procyon, old one where he faked his death below.



Spoiler: fake death account, complete with Buldinn in banner












Spoiler: possible confirmation 











Spoiler: infamous zoophile gives opinion











Archive is being slow as hell so here's the normal text, too. 




Spoiler: Plotting article






			https://archive.md/1tM8O
		





			https://fredericksburg.com/news/crime_courts/former-riverbend-student-convicted-of-plotting-to-shoot-up-school/article_13a0cc74-e17e-11e5-878a-6b9a56492048.html
		



A Spotsylvania County teenager was convicted of a felony charge Thursday for being part of a plan to shoot students at Riverbend High School last year.
Tristen Smith, 17, entered a no-contest plea in Spotsylvania Circuit Court to a charge of conspiracy to commit first-degree murder. A second charge, making written threats, was dropped.
Smith will face a maximum penalty of 10 years in prison when he is sentenced May 31. Defense attorney John Spencer said that is likely to be a lengthy hearing, unlike the brief one held Thursday.

Smith and 16-year-old Gavin B. Oztuna were arrested in October after police learned about a plot that involved calling in a bomb threat at Riverbend, where they were students, then shooting fellow students and staff members as they left the building. Both are being tried as adults.

Court records list Smith as the would-be shooter. Police said the plan never got close to actually being carried out.

Oztuna is also charged with conspiracy to commit first-degree murder. An April 1 hearing date has been set for Oztuna to enter a plea.

The police investigation turned up witnesses and social media writings tying the teens to the murder plot.
In the writings, Smith expressed frustration about how people had treated him at the school and warned that he was “going to make everyone feel the pain they caused me.” He warned at least two girls that something was in the works and told them to be prepared to skip school whenever he advised them to.





Spoiler: More recent 2021 drug charges






			https://archive.md/wip/ydJTc
		










						Spotsylvania man convicted in 2015 Riverbend shooting plot now facing drug charges
					

A Spotsylvania County man who made news when he was part of a plot to shoot people at Riverbend High School while he was a student there in 2015 was




					fredericksburg.com
				





A Spotsylvania County man who made news when he was part of a plot to shoot people at Riverbend High School while he was a student there in 2015 was arrested on drug charges Thursday night in Stafford County, authorities said.

Stafford Sheriff’s Maj. Shawn Kimmitz said Tristen Smith, 22, was driving a 2017 Jaguar XE at the intersection of U.S. 17 and Plantation Drive when he was stopped at 9:56 p.m. by Deputy R.S. Dominguez.

Smith and his passenger, 23-year-old Summer Pennington of Spotsylvania, were both wanted as the result of a drug investigation headed by Detective N.J. Chiappini, Kimmitz said. Both are charged with two counts of possessing illegal drugs with the intent to distribute and two counts of conspiracy.

Kimmitz said illegal drugs were found in the car following Thursday’s traffic stop. Smith and Pennington are also accused in connection with a drug-related incident that took place Jan. 6, court records show.
Smith was 17 when he and another teenager were accused of planning a mass shooting at Riverbend in October 2015. The scheme involved calling in a bomb threat and shooting people as they came out of the school.

The plot was uncovered before any plan was set in motion. Court records quoted Smith expressing frustration about how he’d been treated at the school and threatening to “make everyone feel the pain they caused me.”


Smith was tried as an adult and received 10 years on a conspiracy to commit murder conviction. He was allowed to serve his time in the Youthful Offender Program, a program for younger offenders in which they are kept for up to four years.

He also received 40 years on two burglary convictions he received in juvenile court, but all of that time was suspended.
Smith is in the Rappahannock Regional Jail. Pennington is free on bond.





Spoiler: old/new mugshots


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 19, 2021)

Fucked up person dies, how he got that way may not have been ALL on him but he still made really bad choices.  TIME TO GRAVEDANCE, say the other dirtbags.

It's amusing, is all.


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2021)

TFT-A9 said:


> Fucked up person dies, how he got that way may not have been ALL on him but he still made really bad choices.  TIME TO GRAVEDANCE, say the other dirtbags.
> 
> It's amusing, is all.


Ruffles Ridges is Steven Stark who was known to actively fuck dogs so I imagine the same "Rot in Hell" reaction will be something he has to look forward to, too.



Spoiler


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 19, 2021)

Vault said:


> Ruffles Ridges is Steven Stark who was known to actively fuck dogs so I imagine the same "Rot in Hell" reaction will be something he has to look forward to, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Calling you a rapist of animals = "SJW mentality"

OK retard lmao, go back to gravedancing and remember that karma's a bitch (and not one you can rape)


----------



## billydero (Jun 19, 2021)

Tropical Fish said:


> Just to clarify, it has not been months. Muttmix has had the Pittsburgh Orchestra's money for 2+ years. There are countless beware threads on her rampant scamming behavior on Twitter alone. She has ran off with 30+ people's money and over $60,000 in owed work.


…. Two years?? And he’s just NOW getting around to talking about it?

It is refreshing, regardless to see Kage have to deal with furry fuckwittery that he brought in part,on himself; it’s also fun to see part of Pittsburgh find out their love for furries just might be a bit misplaced.


----------



## Krystal Fucker (Jun 19, 2021)

billydero said:


> …. Two years?? And he’s just NOW getting around to talking about it?
> 
> It is refreshing, regardless to see Kage have to deal with furry fuckwittery that he brought in part,on himself; it’s also fun to see part of Pittsburgh find out their love for furries just might be a bit misplaced.


If Pittsburgh does end up dropping them like an AIDs infested hot potato (), I'll miss seeing the lolworthy pandering from the locals.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 19, 2021)

Krystal Fucker said:


> If Pittsburgh does end up dropping them like an AIDs infested hot potato (), I'll miss seeing the lolworthy pandering from the locals.
> 
> View attachment 2277813


Sombra, Torbjorn and Anime...

Kids, this is why you don't let boomers try to do pop culture references.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jun 20, 2021)

Krystal Fucker said:


> If Pittsburgh does end up dropping them like an AIDs infested hot potato (), I'll miss seeing the lolworthy pandering from the locals.
> 
> View attachment 2277813


Oh hey! I remember the artist of that piece on the right, Muzz, mentioning that they never asked for her permission to put her art on that sign.
https://twitter.com/MoozleArt/status/1146883031338233857 / https://archive.ph/lgF6m archive


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Jun 20, 2021)

Vault said:


> There's word going around a fur called Tristen Smith, who a long while back faked his death, has actually killed himself for real reals. The guy was also known for a while as he shot at an empty school with an AK47-style rifle, but was actually planning on a proper shooting. The new account name was T.D. Procyon, old one where he faked his death below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I'm his twin, you can believe me!"

I smell fake-twin.


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Jun 20, 2021)

Haramburger said:


> Ancient bump, but I've bumped into a lot of this recently and the general shock of Americans of this old campaign is pretty funny. A lot of these videos are no longer working, but here's a bunch of images I didn't see elsewhere on the Farms:
> 
> View attachment 2252173 View attachment 2252174
> View attachment 2252175 View attachment 2252177
> ...


At least they branched out near the end with the octopus, jellyfish, and cactus. Most furries are too scared to touch any other species of animal that isn't a wolf. Matter of fact, I don't think I've seen anyone with a plant sona (unless you consider coloring a cat green and putting flowers on its coat a plant creature).


Tardar the Barbarian said:


> From the bulbapedia entry on humans found here: https://m.bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Human
> 
> Note the highlighted text.
> View attachment 2254718


This begs the question of what a Pokémon and humans crossbreed would look like. Are the more humanoid Pokémon the result of human DNA?


----------



## No. 7 cat (Jun 20, 2021)

Hmm, hopefully not a repost. Not too much.

Not one of the Grey Wolves.


----------



## Haramburger (Jun 20, 2021)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> Matter of fact, I don't think I've seen anyone with a plant sona (unless you consider coloring a cat green and putting flowers on its coat a plant creature).


There was a slight surge of it with the release of Blaster Master Zero 2 in 2019, because Kanna, one of the characters is a literal plant girl with a watermelon chest.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Jun 20, 2021)

Krystal Fucker said:


> If Pittsburgh does end up dropping them like an AIDs infested hot potato (), I'll miss seeing the lolworthy pandering from the locals.
> 
> View attachment 2277813


Wow. This sign craps out more pop-culture references than a 90s videogame mascot.


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2021)

Haramburger said:


> There was a slight surge of it with the release of Blaster Master Zero 2 in 2019, because Kanna, one of the characters is a literal plant girl with a watermelon chest.
> View attachment 2280683


Plant sonas also tend to be stupid common with the vore crowd. Carnivorous plants eating other characters, anthro venus flytraps, vine tentacle creatures and all sorts. And some weird bimbo Piranha Plant characters because of the massive lips.

I think plant creatures are pretty damn cool, it's just a shame they're mostly a fetish thing from what I've seen.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Jun 21, 2021)

Little light hearted, saw this on a certain video and I had to look it up.

Way to make a non sequitur. Context, this is in relation to a tweet by the Factorio creator. Their profile also has some gems in it.



			https://twitter.com/HYENABLOOD/status/1406509847152054279?s=20
		

http://archive.md/IpTLl


----------



## D.Va (Jun 22, 2021)

these midwits wouldn't last five minutes on factorio before losing interest and going back to gacha pulls so the threats about torrenting are completely lost


----------



## jibberjabber (Jun 22, 2021)

If you have ever wondered what it is like to play a dead MMO, you can now experience Furcadia in your browser or on your mobile device with zero need to install anything

The future is now, and also about ten years too late to matter

 http://play.furcadia.com


----------



## totse (Jun 22, 2021)

jibberjabber said:


> If you have ever wondered what it is like to play a dead MMO, you can now experience Furcadia in your browser or on your mobile device with zero need to install anything
> 
> The future is now, and also about ten years too late to matter
> 
> http://play.furcadia.com



They have some pretty interesting premium characters available, including *Toaster* and *Mecha-Kiwi*


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 22, 2021)

totse said:


> They have some pretty interesting premium characters available, including *Toaster* and *Mecha-Kiwi*
> 
> View attachment 2286401
> View attachment 2286402


>flying toaster

Jesus that reference is so old it eats dinner at 3PM.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 22, 2021)

TFT-A9 said:


> >flying toaster
> 
> Jesus that reference is so old it eats dinner at 3PM.


So is Furcadia and half their userbase, so it works out.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jun 22, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> So is Furcadia and half their userbase, so it works out.


Wonder if they still charge people to play certain species.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jun 23, 2021)

TFT-A9 said:


> >flying toaster
> 
> Jesus that reference is so old it eats dinner at 3PM.


That was was a reference? I thought it was a lol-so-random thing.


----------



## jibberjabber (Jun 23, 2021)

TFT-A9 said:


> >flying toaster
> 
> Jesus that reference is so old it eats dinner at 3PM.



That species was apparently made in the 00's so, yeah



Uncle Warren said:


> Wonder if they still charge people to play certain species.



They haven't figured out any other way to monetize their game in literally 25 years, so yeah

You can be a mouse, a horse, a cat, a dog, a weasel, a rabbit, a squirrel, a cow, a bear, a bug or a human for free

But if you want to be a _premium_ version of any of those, that costs extra

And if you want to be one of several hundred other species, that too costs extra to the tune of triple digits. But hey everything is perpetually 70% off so just think of the bargains



			Furcadia - Forwarding, please hold...


----------



## raisinlove (Jun 23, 2021)

Kuchipatchi said:


> That was was a reference? I thought it was a lol-so-random thing


Flying toasters were from the After Dark screensaver collection, a relic from the windows 3.x era. 1989-1991 or so


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Jun 23, 2021)

jibberjabber said:


> Words


Considering your first two posts were the same copypaste bullshit, one of which was on a dead thread almost five years old one would think you were a bot, or trying to low key shill for a game ran by idiots which erp's with its players.


----------



## Vault (Jun 23, 2021)

jibberjabber said:


> If you have ever wondered what it is like to play a dead MMO, you can now experience Furcadia in your browser or on your mobile device with zero need to install anything
> 
> The future is now, and also about ten years too late to matter
> 
> http://play.furcadia.com


I remember playing it a little bit when I was younger, but it was confusing as hell to me back then. I can appreciate it more nowadays being like IRC with heavy visuals, but god most of the maps are a overload of art and hard to look at. I think the only thing I really enjoyed seeing in terms of the art was browsing peoples profiles to see if they had any custom Portraits uploaded. Peoples custom art was often nicer than the actual original ingame art.

The fact they're still doing subscription species and $100 stuff when the game is probably on its deathbed is funny. Sadly I've been seeing that a lot with some older games.


----------



## Trilby (Jun 23, 2021)

raisinlove said:


> Flying toasters were from the After Dark screensaver collection, a relic from the windows 3.x era. 1989-1991 or so


Yep, I remember the After Dark collection. Every computer I saw in the late 80's/early 90's had those flying toasters screensaver used.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jun 24, 2021)

Trilby said:


> Yep, I remember the After Dark collection. Every computer I saw in the late 80's/early 90's had those flying toasters screensaver used.


I'm too young for that. The oldest screensaver I know is the maze one.


----------



## Trilby (Jun 24, 2021)

Kuchipatchi said:


> I'm too young for that. The oldest screensaver I know is the maze one.


I suppose I was the right age to see computers transition from 8-bit to 16-bit and notice how much colors and graphics they began to employ.


----------



## Sealbaby (Jun 24, 2021)

I wrote a song about the furry fandom
My body is ready for the puzzle piece ratings



Spoiler: Please Don't Join The Furries



_Hey kiddies are you lonely
Are you stuck in quarantine
Can't see your friends or go outside
Your parents are so mean
Or maybe you are homeschooled
Or maybe you are gay
Or maybe you're just kind of weird
It's not for me to say

But please don't join us furries
You're really just too young
Pay no mind we're everywhere and look like so much fun
We bear no liability, don't tell us you've been had
If you get hooked on pony porn
...
We'll blame your mum and dad!

Our friends are in high places
Our hands are in the till
But ignore our Discord spaces
Don't take our horse piss pills
Feel free to go and meet some girls
To learn to be a man
Even though we'd treat you better
Than those normie cishets can

No, you mustn't join us furries!
Until you are eighteen
So piss off, pesky minor
And forget all that you've seen!

And now it's five years later
You're of age, so I can say
We didn't really mean that stuff to make you go away 
We only say we're not for kids 
*to get those kids to stay.*

But you've got to keep that secret! You've got to understand
We furries are a people persecuted through the land
We're fursecuted everywhere, and even in this song
Just look at all these fancy stats and tell me that I'm wrong

So, you see, it's not wrong.. that we have all these websites where.._

_(to the tune of 'Challenges' from the Furcadia soundtrack):_

_Kids can make a fursuit
Just not a murrsuit
Though that's what people would pay them for
They can draw a cat that's absurdly fat
Or a fox that's fifty feet tall
Yes, it's fine if they are a minor
Drawing a dragon crushed by a wagon
Just as long as no one can see a schlong
or a breast, it passes the test
We're not on the line when they get online
We don't have to care if mum can't be there
to collect her kid 'fore he gets addicted 
to our innocent drawings that really aren't sexual at all!!!!! (technically)_


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jun 24, 2021)

Pupworm said:


> I wrote a song about the furry fandom
> My body is ready for the puzzle piece ratings
> 
> 
> ...


why are you this autistic


----------



## Sealbaby (Jun 24, 2021)

Cable said:


> why are you this autistic


----------



## Haramburger (Jun 25, 2021)

Trilby said:


> I suppose I was the right age to see computers transition from 8-bit to 16-bit and notice how much colors and graphics they began to employ.


CGA/EGA/VGA era was a trip. Consoles were killing PC for a while there. 

Furcadia is definitely an interesting snapshot in time, of a very specific site aesthetic. Glad I never took the furry pill in retrospect, so I can examine it from a safe distance.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jun 25, 2021)

Pupworm said:


>


Kill yourself.


----------



## Misery Niggas (Jun 25, 2021)

Pupworm said:


>


> Links to an old 4chan meme post from a decade possibly

guess that answers the question...


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 25, 2021)

Pupworm said:


> I wrote a song about the furry fandom
> My body is ready for the puzzle piece ratings
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not reading this shit.

*One week threadban for you.* Ignore the sperg and carry on.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Jun 25, 2021)

Pupworm said:


> I wrote a song about the furry fandom
> My body is ready for the puzzle piece ratings
> 
> 
> ...


I got a song for you. 









						Bo Burnham- Kill Yourself lyric video
					

Song: Kill YourselfGo follow Bo Burnham: https://www.youtube.com/user/boburnhamYou can watch the full show own his YouTube channel (or Netflix): https://www....




					youtu.be


----------



## TheRetardKing (Jun 25, 2021)

Pupworm said:


> I wrote a song about the furry fandom
> My body is ready for the puzzle piece ratings
> 
> 
> ...


We got a song for you as well. It goes a little something like this:


Spoiler







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Pizdec (Jun 26, 2021)

So an Oldfag of the dragon community, Necrodrone, has come out as Trans.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 26, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> So an Oldfag of the dragon community, Necrodrone, has come out as Trans.
> View attachment 2296132


>enby

Oh so an absolutely zero effort troonout then


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 26, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> So an Oldfag of the dragon community, Necrodrone, has come out as Trans.
> View attachment 2296132


Unapologetically a furfag.

Remind me, why is that a good thing?


----------



## Pizdec (Jun 26, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Unapologetically a furfag.
> 
> Remind me, why is that a good thing?


It's not, it's just funny having met them before, seeing them go from drawing furries in Nazi uniforms to an SJW asshole to a low effort tranny.


----------



## Misery Niggas (Jun 26, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> It's not, it's just funny having met them before, seeing them go from drawing furries in Nazi uniforms to an SJW asshole to a low effort tranny.


care to share more info on this? cuz now you got me intrigued.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 26, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> It's not, it's just funny having met them before, seeing them go from drawing furries in Nazi uniforms to an SJW asshole to a low effort tranny.


It's startling how many edgy boys are turning into uwu True-and-Honest """""girls""""" as time goes on.

Really makes you wonder whether these people ever believed in anything, or if all they wanted to do was to be accepted _somewhere, _no matter how degrading the barrier of entry was.


----------



## billydero (Jun 26, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Really makes you wonder whether these people ever believed in anything, or if all they wanted to do was to be accepted _somewhere, _no matter how degrading the barrier of entry was.



The furry fandom, described perfectly. It never was about talking animals, it was always about this.

I'd like to hear more about Necrodrone too, that names really familiar...


----------



## Pizdec (Jun 26, 2021)

Misery Niggas said:


> care to share more info on this? cuz now you got me intrigued.


I'm still trying to hunt down the picture, but it was her dragon forcibly worshipping some lion looking dragon in a nazi uniform. She DFE'd it along with the commissioner, and I've been trying to hunt it since.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jun 26, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> I'm still trying to hunt down the picture, but he was her dragon forcibly worshipping some lion looking dragon in a nazi uniform. She DFE'd it along with the commissioner, and I've been trying to hunt it since.


Was the picture in FurAffinity? If so, then there is that onion archive that keeps everything 'forever'.


----------



## gracious bobbly bits (Jun 26, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> So an Oldfag of the dragon community, Necrodrone, has come out as Trans.
> View attachment 2296132










> 46 U.S. dog bite-related fatalities occurred in 2020. Despite being regulated in Military Housing areas and over 900 U.S. cities, pit bulls contributed to 72% (33) of these deaths. Pit bulls make up about 6.2% of the total U.S. dog population.











						2020 U.S. Dog Bite Fatalities - DogsBite.org
					

2020 U.S. dog bite fatality statistical data collected and recorded by DogsBite.org. Source citations for each fatality victim are located in Fatality Citations.




					www.dogsbite.org


----------



## Pizdec (Jun 26, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Was the picture in FurAffinity? If so, then there is that onion archive that keeps everything 'forever'.


The onion archive is down , I tried using it earlier today, unless the link was changed.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jun 26, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> I'm still trying to hunt down the picture, but it was her dragon forcibly worshipping some lion looking dragon in a nazi uniform. She DFE'd it along with the commissioner, and I've been trying to hunt it since.


The Lion looking dragon would be Sandalf, they're both drawn together in a lot of art.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jun 26, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> The onion archive is down , I tried using it earlier today, unless the link was changed.


The archive tends to be down with significant frequency. Just wait a few days before trying again.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Jun 26, 2021)

billydero said:


> I'd like to hear more about Necrodrone too, that names really familiar...


Necrodrone the character is that female red dragon that's into fetishy leather stuff and has a metric ton of fan art and commissions on FA.


----------



## YayLasagna (Jun 26, 2021)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> Necrodrone the character is that female red dragon that's into fetishy leather stuff and has a metric ton of fan art and commissions on FA.


Same person actually. It seems to be a trend of furry males with female fursonas announcing they're trans. Gotta wonder if it's messing with their sense of identity over time.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Jun 26, 2021)

YayLasagna said:


> Same person actually. It seems to be a trend of furry males with female fursonas announcing they're trans. Gotta wonder if it's messing with their sense of identity over time.



Troons begin the same way furries do, with fantasizing. Furfags ask themselves after seeing the Lion King "what if I was an anthropomorphic animal?" and then 1-2 years later they are spanking it to Star Fox while wearing a neon coloured partial husky fursuit. Only difference with troons is that troons ask "what if I had a vagina and could whine about being oppressed over every little thing?" and then BAM, six months later they are non-binary and tweeting about oppression while shitting in the women's restroom.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jun 27, 2021)

gracious bobbly bits said:


> View attachment 2296233
> 
> View attachment 2296290
> 
> ...


So by "pibble", she means "Pitbull"? I seriously don't understand why people like pitbulls, they're really vicious dogs always looking for a child to kill.
"But they're such lovely dogs once you know them" I still don't trust it, even if you call it something cute like "pibble".


----------



## Trilby (Jun 27, 2021)

Kuchipatchi said:


> So by "pibble", she means "Pitbull"? I seriously don't understand why people like pitbulls, they're really vicious dogs always looking for a child to kill.
> "But they're such lovely dogs once you know them" I still don't trust it, even if you call it something cute like "pibble".


My sis once had a pitbull. Never heard it referred like that (pibble) but not surprising some try to change their image that way.


----------



## Dylan (Jun 27, 2021)

Did that bitch say she fucks with her pitbull?


----------



## NotSoAceCatPartTwo (Jun 28, 2021)

YayLasagna said:


> Same person actually. It seems to be a trend of furry males with female fursonas announcing they're trans. Gotta wonder if it's messing with their sense of identity over time.


I'm placing my bets on it just being fetishism turned into a personality trait.




Dylan said:


> Did that bitch say she fucks with her pitbull?



Don't jump the gun just yet, I'm pretty sure she's talking about their OC. then again I wouldn't discard it either.


----------



## Rukario (Jun 28, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> It's always blamed on bad owners but if the majority of pitbull owners have a pitbull that has attacked someone, I'd think that it needs to be a breed that's restricted to licenses only. Much like one must do when owning an exotic or dangerous animal. A pet cheetah isn't likely to attack those it was raised by, and despite being the least dangerous of all the big cats, it will still kill you as its owner. Pit bulls were bred to fight, despite what anyone may try to claim. Just because it's not put in fights doesn't mean that instinct isn't there, just like just because a cheetah isn't encouraged to kill doesn't mean that instinct isn't there. So it makes sense that NecroDrone is becoming a trannie, because trans-identified males are likely to exhibit male patterns of violent crimes (there's actually a higher risk of crime committed by trans people compared to the general population as a whole), yet there are idiots saying that TiMs are safe to be around and that we should treat them as though they're kind, harmless women (despite being 18 times more likely to commit a violent crime compared to actual females).


Pit Bull dogs are banned in the United Kingdom and in several American States. Its illegal to breed/sell/gift them, and in the cases of existing dogs, they have to be neutered in the United Kingdom and destroyed in the United States.

Breeding and ownership of them does continue however because owning one seems to be seen as a status symbol within particularly violent towns, and of course illegal dog fights still go on today in secret.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Jun 28, 2021)

Kuchipatchi said:


> So by "pibble", she means "Pitbull"? I seriously don't understand why people like pitbulls, they're really vicious dogs always looking for a child to kill.
> "But they're such lovely dogs once you know them" I still don't trust it, even if you call it something cute like "pibble".


Imo, the problem with pitbulls is less about the pitbulls themselves and more with their irresponsible owners using them for a purpose they weren't made for.

With how vicious pitbulls are, they sound like they make excellent guard dogs. I wouldn't mind raising a pitbull for that.


----------



## Pizdec (Jun 28, 2021)

Dylan said:


> Did that bitch say she fucks with her pitbull?





NotSoAceCatPartTwo said:


> Don't jump the gun just yet, I'm pretty sure she's talking about their OC. then again I wouldn't discard it either.


She doesn't have a pit bull 




she has a German Shepherd though (Mercy is her husband).


----------



## Dahmer (Jun 29, 2021)

YayLasagna said:


> Same person actually. It seems to be a trend of furry males with female fursonas announcing they're trans. Gotta wonder if it's messing with their sense of identity over time.


Some people seem to be confused. Necrodrone is a woman, pussy and all. She's "transitioning" to non-binary.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jun 29, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> Some people seem to be confused. Necrodrone is a woman, pussy and all. She's "transitioning" to non-binary.


Necrodrone is also a nigger.


----------



## Pizdec (Jun 29, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Necrodrone is also a nigger.





Never seen a white nigger before, first time for everything!


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jun 29, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> View attachment 2304472
> Never seen a white nigger before, first time for everything!


I have been lied to.


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Jun 29, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> View attachment 2304472
> Never seen a white nigger before, first time for everything!


They're called wiggers, but she doesn't give me that vibe.


----------



## Pizdec (Jun 29, 2021)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> They're called wiggers, but she doesn't give me that vibe.


She's not, she's the empitomy of GOTIS with a bondage fetish who happens to be a furry. Her husband is also a total degenerate.


----------



## Had (Jun 30, 2021)

I don't even know what to make of this







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Chomosexual (Jun 30, 2021)

Had said:


> I don't even know what to make of this
> View attachment 2305882
> View attachment 2305883


Erotic roleplay or mating ritual.


----------



## Thistle (Jun 30, 2021)

YayLasagna said:


> Same person actually. It seems to be a trend of furry males with female fursonas announcing they're trans. Gotta wonder if it's messing with their sense of identity over time.


Maybe it accelerates it, though the desire to identify as the opposite gender on a group that's often highly self-concious... probably safe to say it's a symptom and not a cause.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 30, 2021)

Had said:


> I don't even know what to make of this
> View attachment 2305882
> View attachment 2305883


Even with all the padding, a bat that long looks like a broken coccyx just waiting to happen.



Thistle said:


> Maybe it accelerates it, though the desire to identify as the opposite gender on a group that's often highly self-concious... probably safe to say it's a symptom and not a cause.


It started out as trying to be unique in a sea of people already striving to be "unique". And once enough snowflakes got together to become a blizzard, it's just a matter of fitting in. In years back, it was just being straight that got you weird looks. But now, being cisgender among furries means you're an _outsider_.

At least among the twitter crowd, that is. I don't think your average furfag who only browses furaffinity or e621 for spank bank material is likely to troon out. The less someone interacts with the "community", the safer they are from grooming. All those stories about "finding my real self through the fandom"? They're not heartwarming self-discovery stories. They're _cautionary tales_.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Jun 30, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> At least among the twitter crowd, that is. I don't think your average furfag who only browses furaffinity or e621 for spank bank material is likely to troon out. The less someone interacts with the "community", the safer they are from grooming. All those stories about "finding my real self through the fandom"? They're not heartwarming self-discovery stories. They're _cautionary tales_.


It's almost like the people whining about "Lifestylers" on usenet back in the olden days.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jun 30, 2021)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> It's almost like the people whining about "Lifestylers" on usenet back in the olden days.


The more things change, the more things stay the same.

Although I guess the Wiccan therians of the old days are just otherkin now.


----------



## Untrue and Dishonest (Jun 30, 2021)

e621.net is down.


How are the furries going to coom now?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jun 30, 2021)

Thistle said:


> Maybe it accelerates it, though the desire to identify as the opposite gender on a group that's often highly self-concious... probably safe to say it's a symptom and not a cause.


It's called the Proteus Effect.


----------



## Had (Jul 2, 2021)

Someone put this cursed shit on my TL, it's a "furry ageplay rap"


(link)




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Jul 2, 2021)

Had said:


> Someone put this cursed shit on my TL, it's a "furry ageplay rap"


ayo turn that shit up charles

but in all seriousness, those lyrics are a fucking trip.


> "just a puppy cant shove me sippy cup and I still want uppies"


----------



## TheRetardKing (Jul 2, 2021)

Had said:


> Someone put this cursed shit on my TL, it's a "furry ageplay rap"
> View attachment 2310016(link)
> View attachment 2310017


Oh oh, here comes the Postal Dude...


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 2, 2021)

TheRetardKing said:


> Oh oh, here comes the Postal Dude...
> View attachment 2310493


this picture is a failure because Postal Dude literally cannot kill the kids and the level instantly game-over's shortly after


----------



## Had (Jul 2, 2021)

Aviary Hideaway said:


> "just a puppy cant shove me sippy cup and I still want uppies"


Imagine the dude sitting down writing and going yeah yeah that's a great line.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 2, 2021)

Had said:


> Imagine the dude sitting down writing and going yeah yeah that's a great line.


they're a babyfur, they're retarded enough to not see a problem even at the start.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jul 2, 2021)

Aviary Hideaway said:


> but in all seriousness, those lyrics are a fucking trip.


I swear to God I heard "I still want humpies" at first


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jul 2, 2021)

Aviary Hideaway said:


> ayo turn that shit up charles
> 
> but in all seriousness, those lyrics are a fucking trip.


Lol, more lyrics;   

“I win, game was hide and seek, no one came looking for me.”

Gee, I wonder why.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Jul 3, 2021)

Cable said:


> this picture is a failure because Postal Dude literally cannot kill the kids and the level instantly game-over's shortly after


Is this image better?


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 3, 2021)

TheRetardKing said:


> Is this image better?
> View attachment 2314312


yes it is


----------



## Swedish Jeff (Jul 4, 2021)

Narcissism is pretty common among furries, but dang. Gotta make a whole channel dedicated to yourself because people don't like you? Must have doen a lot to deserve it. Only thing I know about the guy is he runs Furry Statistics and the adult version on Telegram. He regularly bans anyone he doesn't like (aka right-wing).









Posting "he/they" and "she/they" is redundant since everyone already uses they. Just another attention-seeking trend.


----------



## Racoober (Jul 4, 2021)

Swedish Jeff said:


> Narcissism is pretty common among furries, but dang. Gotta make a whole channel dedicated to yourself because people don't like you? Must have doen a lot to deserve it. Only thing I know about the guy is he runs Furry Statistics and the adult version on Telegram. He regularly bans anyone he doesn't like (aka right-wing).
> 
> View attachment 2315560View attachment 2315561
> View attachment 2315563
> Posting "he/they" and "she/they" is redundant since everyone already uses they. Just another attention-seeking trend.


Yeah, Saphy is a terrible person. Word from a local pal of mine is he drugged and had sex (The sex was consensual until he was drugged) with someone barely 18 and then had him banned from the local telegram chats for speaking out about it. He runs the PDXfurs group which is one of the larger Portland/Oregon area chats. Pretty sure the dude is in his 30s and has a kid... Very concerning.

Saphy has been accused of fucking dogs for years now going so far as to wear a shirt saying something along the lines of "I don't fuck dogs" or something. Iirc he's seen wearing it in the last Rainfurrest picture gallery if anyone is curious to look for it.


----------



## Big Bang (Jul 4, 2021)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> Yeah, Saphy is a terrible person. Word from a local pal of mine is he drugged and had sex (The sex was consensual until he was drugged) with someone barely 18 and then had him banned from the local telegram chats for speaking out about it. He runs the PDXfurs group which is one of the larger Portland/Oregon area chats. Pretty sure the dude is in his 30s and has a kid... Very concerning.
> 
> Saphy has been accused of fucking dogs for years now going so far as to wear a shirt saying something along the lines of "I don't fuck dogs" or something. Iirc he's seen wearing it in the last Rainfurrest picture gallery if anyone is curious to look for it.


I do not trust hearsay, especially in the furry fandom. Rumors can spread from a person who has a grudge/beef against another and it catches on like wildfire because the general public will believe without critical thinking of their own. Going to need more proof than "it must be true if everyone is saying it!" If you're going to say they've done something, either have actual proof in physical evidence or a detailed account of you witnessing it or evidence of it, which will then come under the scrutiny of your peers.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jul 4, 2021)

I've heard unspecific murmurs of "Saphy is an asshole/creep" in the past but not "Saphy is a dog diddler".

If you've got something, drop it here I guess.


----------



## Racoober (Jul 4, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> I do not trust hearsay, especially in the furry fandom. Rumors can spread from a person who has a grudge/beef against another and it catches on like wildfire because the general public will believe without critical thinking of their own. Going to need more proof than "it must be true if everyone is saying it!" If you're going to say they've done something, either have actual proof in physical evidence or a detailed account of you witnessing it or evidence of it, which will then come under the scrutiny of your peers.





TFT-A9 said:


> I've heard unspecific murmurs of "Saphy is an asshole/creep" in the past but not "Saphy is a dog diddler".
> 
> If you've got something, drop it here I guess.


I can definitely understand the apprehension to believe unsubstantiated rumors, and I wish I could prove these more beyond "Someone told me x". As far as the dog diddling goes, its been a rumor floating around for years with no substation evidence (Supposedly there are pictures, but I've never seen them), even before the massive zoophile outing. Its not something I personally believe, but I felt it relevant to point out for those who haven't heard to the guy, and the things people are saying about him. I understand the need for concrete evidence, and in these cases you're right, the furry fandom latches onto and propagates stupid rumors which overtime are just taken at face value.

The most I can provide for the drugging accusation is telegram chat snippets from another local chat from the accuser. I apologize for the fucked up screenshots, this is the only way they would give me them:


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 4, 2021)

Swedish Jeff said:


> Narcissism is pretty common among furries, but dang. Gotta make a whole channel dedicated to yourself because people don't like you? Must have doen a lot to deserve it. Only thing I know about the guy is he runs Furry Statistics and the adult version on Telegram. He regularly bans anyone he doesn't like (aka right-wing).
> 
> View attachment 2315560View attachment 2315561
> View attachment 2315563
> Posting "he/they" and "she/they" is redundant since everyone already uses they. Just another attention-seeking trend.


Just as an aside, this is a pretty common trend with furries. I could probably pull up a dozen links right now of people who make text channels as a bio since they don't want to limit themselves to 70 characters. Is it cringe? Absolutely. But Saphy is not the only one


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jul 4, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> Just as an aside, this is a pretty common trend with furries. I could probably pull up a dozen links right now of people who make text channels as a bio since they don't want to limit themselves to 70 characters. Is it cringe? Absolutely. But Saphy is not the only one


The way these people valuate themselves is bizarre to me - "what I AM makes me valuable" rather than "what I DO makes me valuable", but that's the start of a tangent.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 4, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> Just as an aside, this is a pretty common trend with furries. I could probably pull up a dozen links right now of people who make text channels as a bio since they don't want to limit themselves to 70 characters. Is it cringe? Absolutely. But Saphy is not the only one


Am I the only one old enough to remember the old-school advice of not giving people on the internet too much information about yourself?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jul 4, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Am I the only one old enough to remember the old-school advice of not giving people on the internet too much information about yourself?


Kind of a fork of/elaboration on "don't talk to strangers" isn't it?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 4, 2021)

TFT-A9 said:


> Kind of a fork of/elaboration on "don't talk to strangers" isn't it?


Yes and no. Really doesn't matter whether or not you talk to someone if you just put everything out there. Even before the age of the internet, people who overshared were likely to get their asses kicked at some point


----------



## NotSoAceCatPartTwo (Jul 4, 2021)

TFT-A9 said:


> The way these people valuate themselves is bizarre to me - "what I AM makes me valuable" rather than "what I DO makes me valuable", but that's the start of a tangent.



This is one of the reasons I decided to distance myself from thelocal furfags, there were a lot of truly awful people that did despicable things and just shielded themselves on "But I am an Artist!/Fursuiter!/Maker!/Trans!/Gay!/NB!" And so on and so forth. 



Corn Flakes said:


> Am I the only one old enough to remember the old-school advice of not giving people on the internet too much information about yourself?



Back in my day there was this unspoken rule of not revealing critical information online (Don't reveal your age, conceal your IRL name, never state explicitly where you live, etc, etc.) Now it even seems that they even have a public document stating at what time they take a dump and their favorite position to do so.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jul 4, 2021)

NotSoAceCatPartTwo said:


> Back in my day there was this unspoken rule of not revealing critical information online (Don't reveal your age, conceal your IRL name, never state explicitly where you live, etc, etc.) Now it even seems that they even have a public document stating at what time they take a dump and their favorite position to do so.


To be completely fair, I feel like this seems to be an internet-wide thing lately, it's not just exclusive to furries (though good god, do some furries overshare). Everyone seems willing to put their full name out there for the sake of e-fame, which also seems to have the side effect of making people super-easy to dox. Society as a collective somehow went from "don't share too much so you don't get exposed later" to 12-year olds uploading twerking videos to TikTok under their real name.

In another thread I was doing research for, I managed to fully dox someone in less than 20 seconds on google because they were seriously stupid enough to set their fursona's name as their nickname on their public Facebook profile, and once you have someone's Facebook you can glean a ton of information from that alone.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jul 4, 2021)

Pinball 2000 said:


> (though good god, do some furries overshare)


There's also frequently intense pressure on the ones who DON'T engage in this behavior to start doing it by the oversharers.  It's hard to pin down an exact reason for this but I suspect at least a third of it by now is a form of "purity testing", and most of the rest of it is no-lifers desperately seeking to live vicariously through others.


----------



## Pizdec (Jul 5, 2021)

So I was sent a screencap of Necrodrone's picarto stream, and uh, Necro seems to be buddy buddy with Spotty "Drawing dog-fucking and kids is therapeutic" Jaguar.



Context: TetheredDragon is Necrodrone.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jul 5, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> So I was sent a screencap of Necrodrone's picarto stream, and uh, Necro seems to be buddy buddy with Spotty "Drawing dog-fucking and kids is therapeutic" Jaguar.
> View attachment 2317763
> Context: TetheredDragon is Necrodrone.


I am Jack's complete lack of surprise.


----------



## Pukebucket (Jul 5, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> So I was sent a screencap of Necrodrone's picarto stream, and uh, Necro seems to be buddy buddy with Spotty "Drawing dog-fucking and kids is therapeutic" Jaguar.
> View attachment 2317763
> Context: TetheredDragon is Necrodrone.


Not really surprised. Spotty, Molten, and Tethered are all part of the SubscribeStar lineup, and most of the furry artists there seem rather close due to sharing the coveted status of being told that their weird shit is too weird for Patreon.

Spotty also has a ton of feral and anthro dog OCs so it stands to reason that he'd be hanging around someone else into that kind of thing. Inb4 their polycules merge.


----------



## SoyDanBoi (Jul 5, 2021)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> I can definitely understand the apprehension to believe unsubstantiated rumors, and I wish I could prove these more beyond "Someone told me x". As far as the dog diddling goes, its been a rumor floating around for years with no substation evidence (Supposedly there are pictures, but I've never seen them), even before the massive zoophile outing. Its not something I personally believe, but I felt it relevant to point out for those who haven't heard to the guy, and the things people are saying about him. I understand the need for concrete evidence, and in these cases you're right, the furry fandom latches onto and propagates stupid rumors which overtime are just taken at face value.
> 
> The most I can provide for the drugging accusation is telegram chat snippets from another local chat from the accuser. I apologize for the fucked up screenshots, this is the only way they would give me them:
> 
> View attachment 2317104View attachment 2317103View attachment 2317102


I am local to both of these individuals, I was even present and had a in person hangout with both of these individuals before this slander started.

Scouti was not drugged, he was offered Poppers which is a stimulant most gay men use during sex as a relaxant. He denied Saphy’s offer and continued to have sex. 
Scouti at the time wasn’t single and had a long distance relationship.
His EX partner was super possessive and made a big ordeal over it and Scouti did nothing to the situation but fuel the drama for what I assume solely for attention.

now he claims he’s been drugged by “poppers” and was abused.
This is obviously a far stretch especially for those who know how poppers work and how they do not alter your state of mind whatsoever.
It’s just petty behavior on Scouti’s part for being banned for being overly dramatic and problematic.

Speaking further on this I’ve experienced being sexually taken advantage of while drunk and hearing how all this plays out has sickened me to my stomach.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jul 5, 2021)

SoyDanBoi said:


> I am local to both of these individuals, I was even present and had a in person hangout with both of these individuals before this slander started.
> 
> Scouti was not drugged, he was offered Poppers which is a stimulant most gay men use during sex as a relaxant. He denied Saphy’s offer and continued to have sex.
> Scouti at the time wasn’t single and had a long distance relationship.
> ...


Was Scouti pressured into leveling the accusations or were the claims made of his own volition?


----------



## Racoober (Jul 5, 2021)

SoyDanBoi said:


> I am local to both of these individuals, I was even present and had a in person hangout with both of these individuals before this slander started.
> 
> Scouti was not drugged, he was offered Poppers which is a stimulant most gay men use during sex as a relaxant. He denied Saphy’s offer and continued to have sex.
> Scouti at the time wasn’t single and had a long distance relationship.
> ...


Ah, so typical furry bullshit, cool. Thanks for the information.
Also I think it's worth mentioning that SoyDanBoi is an admin for Saphy's PDX group. If it's actually them


----------



## SoyDanBoi (Jul 5, 2021)

SoyDanBoi said:


> I am local to both of these individuals, I was even present and had a in person hangout with both of these individuals before this slander started.
> 
> Scouti was not drugged, he was offered Poppers which is a stimulant most gay men use during sex as a relaxant. He denied Saphy’s offer and continued to have sex.
> Scouti at the time wasn’t single and had a long distance relationship.
> ...


Also just to back this up, a few days before this ordeal he begged for Saphy to take pup photos for his AD so he could gain more followers…


TFT-A9 said:


> Was Scouti pressured into leveling the accusations or were the claims made of his own volition?


he was absolutely not pressured if anything was a playful mid-sex suggestion. It became a more inflated accusation the more the gossip stretched on, plus the addition of his Ex being problematic.


Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> Ah, so typical furry bullshit, cool. Thanks for the information.
> Also I think it's worth mentioning that SoyDanBoi is an admin for Saphy's PDX group. If it's actually them


Yes I am an admin for a few PDX chats and have had to deal with this Scouti character numerous times. I think it’s also worth mentioning Scouti is now playing around with BBoyflitch who has recent drama about him talking to minors.
I think Scouti really plays off of “drama clout” and puts himself in toxic situations or creates them for attention.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jul 5, 2021)

SoyDanBoi said:


> he was absolutely not pressured if anything was a playful mid-sex suggestion.


Not referring to the poppers or sex re: external pressure, was referring to the accusation or seed of it thereof - basically, did someone else encourage, intimidate or cajole him into making a statement to the effect of being drugged or otherwise coerced into the act or did they decide to do this on their own?


----------



## SoyDanBoi (Jul 5, 2021)

TFT-A9 said:


> Not referring to the poppers or sex re: external pressure, was referring to the accusation or seed of it thereof - basically, did someone else encourage, intimidate or cajole him into making a statement to the effect of being drugged or otherwise coerced into the act or did they decide to do this on their own?


Well their Ex definitely played a huge part in all of this, they seemed to consistently bicker over text on who he was hanging out with and what they could and couldn’t do.  Scouti’s Ex would message others telling them boundaries and rules for Scouti even though he’s hours away in another state and Scouti would be sitting next to receiver of said message. (Which was odd because Scouti had no issues communicating these things)

I remember Scouti mentioning to me his Ex had previously had been traumatized in the past with a gross individual and I think that he was feeding his past experiences onto Scouti and pressuring him into distancing himself out of his Ex’s paranoia.

I think this was also the reasoning of why they split up, but I could only assume. I know they both visited BBOYFLINCH’s place for some threesome stuff right after this whole “drugged and abused” slander surfaced. Then they were both single.
I wouldn’t be surprised if his Ex convinced him that he was a victim and played into it from there…

This is a message from his EX after this had happened, as you can see it was just poppers and weed that was taking place here, I’d like to also mention Scouti doesn’t smoke weed. Their Ex was overly paranoid and possessive and was telling other individuals not to do certain things around Scouti in their own home.. due to past negative interactions that had nothing to do with anyone else.


----------



## Swedish Jeff (Jul 6, 2021)

I swear Pepper Coyote had a thread, none the less this was pretty entertaining. Sean Chiplock (activist/voice actor) tagged Pepper in a post. Most of the replies were a negative response, mainly because he cut in line for the covid vaccine in March and bragged about it. 






Link of a rundown to what originally happened: https://twitter.com/Negative_Fox/status/1369728654683553801


----------



## Water Drinking Fish (Jul 6, 2021)

Swedish Jeff said:


> I swear Pepper Coyote had a thread, none the less this was pretty entertaining. Sean Chiplock (activist/voice actor) tagged Pepper in a post. Most of the replies were a negative response, mainly because he cut in line for the covid vaccine in March and bragged about it.
> 
> View attachment 2320868View attachment 2320869
> Link of a rundown to what originally happened: https://twitter.com/Negative_Fox/status/1369728654683553801


Pepper really needs his own thread (not just because of this event), he's such a pretentious asshole.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jul 6, 2021)

Water Drinking Fish said:


> Pepper really needs his own thread (not just because of this event), he's such a pretentious asshole.


Ooh, do we get to talk about his record deal with Bad Dragon? Or that Bad Dragon has a record label in the first place?


----------



## round robin (Jul 6, 2021)

Water Drinking Fish said:


> Pepper really needs his own thread (not just because of this event), he's such a pretentious asshole.


If someone really wants to get this ball rolling, I've posted his dox here:


round robin said:


> Pepper is a sleazebag that mistreats his friends just as much as he mistreats his "enemies."
> 
> His real name is Jared Clark and he lives at 5930 W Kathleen Rd, Glendale, AZ, 85306. None of this information is hard to come by tho, as he is constantly hosting parties for furries in the vain attempt to make himself feel loved by anyone *but* himself. He has a neurotic boyfriend named Mohr Tiger that works for Bad Dragon in Phoenix and is just as insane as he is.


Personally I don't think he's deserving of a thread as he doesn't get up to all that much anymore (mostly because of cons being closed down) and his Twitter sperging is sporadic at best. Most of the time he's just a generic furry leftist.


----------



## SoyDanBoi (Jul 6, 2021)

Is there a thread on PeaceWolf? Apparently after they’ve been outed as a POS they claimed to be “red pilled” and hangout with the Furry Raiders now. Was curious on how this all snowballed downhill


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 6, 2021)

SoyDanBoi said:


> Is there a thread on PeaceWolf? Apparently after they’ve been outed as a POS they claimed to be “red pilled” and hangout with the Furry Raiders now. Was curious on how this all snowballed downhill


You're new and seem to be able to use your words reasonably well, so let me give you a little advice: good farmers aren't afraid to search. 





When in doubt, just search for the guy's name/alias. See that "search titles only" checkbox? If they have a thread, it'll likely be the only thing that shows up if you check that when searching. If nothing appears there, uncheck it and see where he was mentioned across the forum.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Jul 6, 2021)

Cable said:


> yes it is


One page late, but I got another one. Third time's the charm.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Rabbit Holes (Jul 6, 2021)

SoyDanBoi said:


> Well their Ex definitely played a huge part in all of this, they seemed to consistently bicker over text on who he was hanging out with and what they could and couldn’t do.  Scouti’s Ex would message others telling them boundaries and rules for Scouti even though he’s hours away in another state and Scouti would be sitting next to receiver of said message. (Which was odd because Scouti had no issues communicating these things)
> 
> I remember Scouti mentioning to me his Ex had previously had been traumatized in the past with a gross individual and I think that he was feeding his past experiences onto Scouti and pressuring him into distancing himself out of his Ex’s paranoia.
> 
> ...


Ok so. the "EX" is this person, looks like

Atmos
Atmos NSFW

who dated this "Scouti" person. Sauce on Scouti's twat handle or other online presence?
If so, then Atmos was either just 18 or under when when they threesomed FLATULENCE.

who is posting threads about his innocence

BBF
BBF NSFW


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 7, 2021)

TheRetardKing said:


> One page late, but I got another one. Third time's the charm.
> 
> View attachment 2321991


Can you stop shitting up the thread with your garbage twitter memes? Or alternatively, fucking kill yourself.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 9, 2021)

PepperCoyote is subtweeting BadDragon or Dragoneer I think. Or both. Who fucking knows.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 9, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> PepperCoyote is subtweeting BadDragon or Dragoneer I think. Or both. Who fucking knows.
> View attachment 2330431


that has to be Bad Dragon, I don't think Dragoneer's ownership of Not-Bad-Dragon has shown to be profitable and we all know how questionably well FA is doing.


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Jul 9, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> PepperCoyote is subtweeting BadDragon or Dragoneer I think. Or both. Who fucking knows.
> View attachment 2330431


Pretty sure it's BadDragon. Furaffinity isn't a multi million dollar business. Dragoneer himself has said he put himself in a very precarious situation when he bought back the site from IMVU for more than what he even sold the site for. Dragoneer's 'workers' are also not paid employees. Most of the time he enlists volunteers willing to fix his shit for free.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 9, 2021)

Cable said:


> that has to be Bad Dragon, I don't think Dragoneer's ownership of Not-Bad-Dragon has shown to be profitable and we all know how questionably well FA is doing.


Good point.

He refuses to elaborate so that doesn't help






I understand he may not want to suffer legal repercussions but like... It's a free country. He's allowed to have an opinion. They'd have an extremely difficult case for defamation if they opted to sue.


----------



## Kane Lives (Jul 9, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> Good point.
> 
> He refuses to elaborate so that doesn't help
> View attachment 2330442View attachment 2330443
> ...


Lol. He lost all credibility the instant he pulled out that grifting link.

Sure thing bud, we'll trust your source: your ass. I don't doubt furries are taking advantage of other gullible furries (see: Jasonafex or Fenoxo), so whatever this guy's peddling isn't even shocking. It's well known if anyone with even an ounce of critical thinking cared to look.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 9, 2021)

The way Pepper acts that much like a faggot, he really should get his own thread.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Jul 9, 2021)

Kane Lives said:


> Lol. He lost all credibility the instant he pulled out that grifting link.



I don't think he had any to begin with.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Jul 9, 2021)

Kane Lives said:


> Fenoxo


Now there's a name I haven't seen in a bit. A cursory search function only brings up mentions here and there, and he's managed the same grift not once, not twice, but thrice, unless he's not involved wirh the new corruption of champions. He's either smart enough to keep his shit on the downlow or he may just not have that much dirty laundry.


----------



## Kane Lives (Jul 9, 2021)

RembrandtCourage said:


> Now there's a name I haven't seen in a bit. A cursory search function only brings up mentions here and there, and he's managed the same grift not once, not twice, but thrice, unless he's not involved wirh the new corruption of champions. He's either smart enough to keep his shit on the downlow or he may just not have that much dirty laundry.


From what I can tell, it's the latter. Fenoxo doesn't have an ego like Jasonafex, and seems to be smart enough to not sperg on any socmed accounts. Quite a few writers have complained that Fenoxo has not paid them for their fap material over the years (notably, I heard one scene in CoC did not have a sex scene since the writer simply refused to submit more material), but since Fenoxo isn't a sperg who tries to defend his shit online they all died from a lack of outrage oxygen.

Now imagine that, eh?


----------



## TheRetardKing (Jul 9, 2021)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> I don't think he had any to begin with.


The only song he's known for is that one where he sings about horse weiners.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jul 9, 2021)

TheRetardKing said:


> The only song he's known for is that one where he sings about horse weiners.


“Horse cocks are funny!   Isn’t that right guys!?…..”
   “Love me dammit!”


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Jul 9, 2021)

Kane Lives said:


> From what I can tell, it's the latter. Fenoxo doesn't have an ego like Jasonafex, and seems to be smart enough to not sperg on any socmed accounts. Quite a few writers have complained that Fenoxo has not paid them for their fap material over the years (notably, I heard one scene in CoC did not have a sex scene since the writer simply refused to submit more material), but since Fenoxo isn't a sperg who tries to defend his shit online they all died from a lack of outrage oxygen.
> 
> Now imagine that, eh?


Funny, cause looking at his blog a few entries in it looks like he's suffering from a classic 'I don't give a fuck anymore' about his space game and is limiting his acceptance of new scenes. Other than that yeah, not only having a trans wife as well as being a furry there's shockingly little dirty laundry about him.


----------



## round robin (Jul 9, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> Good point.
> 
> He refuses to elaborate so that doesn't help
> View attachment 2330442View attachment 2330443
> ...


Commies are so fucking transparent when they pull the "pay me" bullshit. Greedy, grifting scum. Not to mention this motherfucker is in a better position to start a BD union than damn near anyone else since he knows every fucking person that works there. He's just warbling for attention.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 9, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> The way Pepper acts that much like a faggot, he really should get his own thread.


Do it and I'll move it. I don't know the full history with him but anyone who writes a song about horse cock is sketch in my book


----------



## Linoone (Jul 9, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> PepperCoyote is subtweeting BadDragon or Dragoneer I think. Or both. Who fucking knows.
> View attachment 2330431


There is a furry sweat shop store in the works in Canada.


			https://mobile.twitter.com/NomadComplex/status/1335332846425149440
		

(Mobile fag, will archive later)


----------



## Mal0 (Jul 9, 2021)

Smuggly Prick said:


> There is a furry sweat shop store in the works in Canada.
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/NomadComplex/status/1335332846425149440
> ...


Of fucking COURSE they sell jockstraps. Why am I surprised? 

Marked up basic Japanese streetwear styled art printed on cheap gildan/fruit of the loom shirts that are bound to crack/get damaged the first time thrown into the wash. But to be fair, most furries hardly know how to wash, so it isn't that much of an issue.


----------



## Dahmer (Jul 9, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> Good point.
> 
> He refuses to elaborate so that doesn't help
> View attachment 2330442View attachment 2330443
> ...


Just say Bad Dragon you pussy nigga goddamn. They're the only furry company that makes substantial money because they also operate outside of the fandom and make substantial sales to kink groups and hit up sex conventions.


----------



## Catboi (Jul 10, 2021)

Mal0 said:


> Of fucking COURSE they sell jockstraps. Why am I surprised?
> 
> Marked up basic Japanese streetwear styled art printed on cheap gildan/fruit of the loom shirts that are bound to crack/get damaged the first time thrown into the wash. But to be fair, most furries hardly know how to wash, so it isn't that much of an issue.


I got a shirt from them a few years ago at a con and can confirm it cracked to SHIT during the first wash. Looks barely the same.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jul 10, 2021)

Mal0 said:


> Of fucking COURSE they sell jockstraps. Why am I surprised?
> 
> Marked up basic Japanese streetwear styled art printed on cheap gildan/fruit of the loom shirts that are bound to crack/get damaged the first time thrown into the wash. But to be fair, most furries hardly know how to wash, so it isn't that much of an issue.


$63 for three pairs of probably cheaply made underwear, just because there’s cartoon dogs on them?

I’m in the wrong business.


----------



## Swedish Jeff (Jul 11, 2021)

I think Nomad was caught in the crosshairs of Pepper's vague tweet, and he retweets them pretending he didn't encourage their targeting. (This post was two days after Pepper's). Easily top ten biggest grifters in the fandom.


----------



## Untrue and Dishonest (Jul 14, 2021)

I have collected all online accounts of Fredrick Brennan I could find and archived them. Someone who has known him for a while really should make a thread about him.


Spoiler



Location: Atlantic City NJ, formerly Brooklyn NY
Related to Vera Pazsko Brennan.
He has an adress and phone number but the jews at Whitepages want me to pay premium for that, so if anyone can find it post it please.
Twitter: @fr_brennan [Archive]
FontForge Twitter: @FontForge [Archive]
Github: ctrlcctrlv.github.io [Archive]
Wikipedia: Psihedelisto [Archive]
Alternate Wikipedia: Fredrick R. Brennan [Archive]
Medium: fredrickbrennan.medium.com [Archive]
Kiwi Farms: copypaste [Archive]
Email: copypaste@kittens.ph


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 14, 2021)

Untrue and Dishonest said:


> I have collected all online accounts of Fredrick Brennan I could find and archived them. Someone who has known him for a while really should make a thread about him.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


This could be useful and all but who is this and why are they related to the furry fandom?


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Jul 14, 2021)

Cable said:


> This could be useful and all but who is this and why are they related to the furry fandom?


he’s the former 8chan operator, the one that “came out” as a furry in wake of the 13 Pages Why: the Byuuicide event.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 14, 2021)

CommonSenseWYAHoney said:


> he’s the former 8chan operator, the one that “came out” as a furry in wake of the 13 Pages Why: the Byuuicide event. View attachment 2345305


ah, thank you, I am being retarded sorry


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 14, 2021)

CommonSenseWYAHoney said:


> he’s the former 8chan operator, the one that “came out” as a furry in wake of the 13 Pages Why: the Byuuicide event.


I fucking hate that shit when people say they're " coming out " as a furry. It's so fucking insufferably cringe. I can't.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 14, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> I fucking hate that shit when people say they're " coming out " as a furry. It's so fucking insufferably cringe. I can't.


It really shows how much overlap LGBT and furries have these days. And also how hard the expression "coming out" was commoditized. In previous decades "coming out" as anything except gay/lesbian would would get you nailed to the cross.

(Of course, if you go far back enough coming out as gay/lesbian would get _you _nailed to the cross, but that's irrelevant to this discussion.)


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jul 14, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> It really shows how much overlap LGBT and furries have these days. And also how hard the expression "coming out" was commoditized. In previous decades "coming out" as anything except gay/lesbian would would get you nailed to the cross.
> 
> (Of course, if you go far back enough coming out as gay/lesbian would get _you _nailed to the cross, but that's irrelevant to this discussion.)


I say that is due to the stigma or stereotype of every furry being a fetish-laden zoo who is otherwise a huge pervert and maybe a pædo.
Seriously, you do not need to come out of the 'Trekkie' closet, and there _may_ be _some_ worth to coming out of the _Harry Potter_ or even _Pokémon_ closet if you live somewhere tha though that _Harry Potter_ or _Pokémon_ were pro-Satan, but, honestly, if all you honestly are is a fan of cartoon animals, then there is no need to 'come out of the furry closet'.
...I noticed tha the anti-furry stereotype has a lot of power to those who identify themselves wi the furry fandom in a fundamenta level in the first place... the type of identification tha _The Fandom_ documentary pushes.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 14, 2021)

Untrue and Dishonest said:


> I have collected all online accounts of Fredrick Brennan I could find and archived them. Someone who has known him for a while really should make a thread about him.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Only two people here that I know of could write something from a close account Null....and well....me.

God fucking dammit.


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Jul 14, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Only two people here that I know of could write something from a close account Null....and well....me.
> 
> God fucking dammit.


go Uncle Warren! write that OP on the degenerate furfag


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 14, 2021)

CommonSenseWYAHoney said:


> go Uncle Warren! write that OP on the degenerate furfag


He got like 5 other OP's on the backburner, ffs lmao
But I sympathize


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 14, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> He got like 5 other OP's on the backburner


Me suggesting a thread on someone does not equal me gonna write anything. I don't even remember any of the ones I suggest.


----------



## Toolbox (Jul 14, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> I fucking hate that shit when people say they're " coming out " as a furry. It's so fucking insufferably cringe. I can't.


Just look at all those videos of ponyfags who "came out" to their parents. Betting on most of them jumping to the furry fandom or something equally auts when it was no longer en vogue. A coming out should be about something that will 100% affect you for the rest of your life, not a shitty phase in a terrible community.


----------



## Mal0 (Jul 14, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> Just look at all those videos of ponyfags who "came out" to their parents. Betting on most of them jumping to the furry fandom or something equally auts when it was no longer en vogue. A coming out should be about something that will 100% affect you for the rest of your life, not a shitty phase in a terrible community.


Reminds me of the good ol' days when I was a retard kid watching cringe compilations. Anyone else remember seeing a fat neckbeard call his dad on camera that he jacks off to cartoon horses?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 14, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> A coming out should be about something that will 100% affect you for the rest of your life, not a shitty phase in a terrible community.


Oh, but it _will _affect them for the rest of their lives. Once the furry coombrain sets in and they go down the slippery slope of jacking off to increasingly more extreme shit, they'll die virgins.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Jul 14, 2021)

Probably nobody cares, but one of the more obnoxious old furs just got deaded by being a fat hoarder and getting a leg infection and dying at 52.

https://www.furaffinity.net/user/rosenotter/

Rosen has had quite the quest through the furry fandom.  He used to hang out with folks like CigarSkunk and other right wing furs, up until the fandom went woke.  Then he turned into some sort of retarded "Nazi hunter", goading people, then pulling out his Jew card and threatening to "Dox them" as Nazis.

Lots of people seem to have talked to him at one point, but his jackass behavior always pushed them away.  He was one of those old furries with no consistent friends over the years, unless you count people like Kevin Duane.

His FA watchlist is full of cub artists and convicted pedophiles as well.



Spoiler: Fat gross furry







Here's him at AnthroCon in 1999 or 2000.  He was one of those disgusting, obnoxious furries that had to bring an animal to cons because he was well, so gross and obnoxious.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jul 14, 2021)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> Probably nobody cares, but one of the more obnoxious old furs just got deaded by being a fat hoarder and getting a leg infection and dying at 52.
> 
> https://www.furaffinity.net/user/rosenotter/
> 
> ...


This is almost nostalgic, a throwback to 90s furry weird.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 14, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> This is almost nostalgic, a throwback to 90s furry weird.


I was going to say just that. That's some old-school furry neckbeard. I'd say guys like him are a dying breed, but this one is already dead so it would be too on the nose.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 14, 2021)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> Probably nobody cares, but one of the more obnoxious old furs just got deaded by being a fat hoarder and getting a leg infection and dying at 52.
> 
> https://www.furaffinity.net/user/rosenotter/
> 
> ...


Quickly skimming his profile - there's certain people I'm surprised I'm not seeing tied to him. Granted a lot of those people have also disappeared or are low-profile so that might be why

Edit: I was expecting him to be friends with Growly (due to interests) or Gabe (due to interests AND location) as well as certain zoo / pedophiles in the Philly area but surprisingly I found....
Kalu. Aside from him, Zaush, & Simba Lion (the dead one), the only other account he followed worth noting was Zoophilic so that tells me a lot


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Jul 14, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> Quickly skimming his profile - there's certain people I'm surprised I'm not seeing tied to him. Granted a lot of those people have also disappeared or are low-profile so that might be why
> 
> Edit: I was expecting him to be friends with Growly (due to interests) or Gabe (due to interests AND location) as well as certain zoo / pedophiles in the Philly area but surprisingly I found....
> Kalu. Aside from him, Zaush, & Simba Lion (the dead one), the only other account he followed worth noting was Zoophilic so that tells me a lot


What I found interesting, is who was following him.
Formic Hivemind - Convicted diddler
Mitch Beiro - Convicted diddler
Podamy - Cub artist
Mathias Black - What ever the fuck this is

He has some pretty famous people watching him too, like Unshackled Fenrir, Daphne Lage, Mel White, and some others.  Just seems a strange mix of people who wanted to follow him.

His crusade against Pewdiepie is pretty interesting.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 14, 2021)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> What I found interesting, is who was following him.
> Formic Hivemind - Convicted diddler
> Mitch Beiro - Convicted diddler
> Podamy - Cub artist
> ...


Never heard of these guys but will read up on em


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jul 14, 2021)

I was just about to ignore this Rosen things and move on, but then I saw this fucking image of his fursona shooting an Uzi:



original (archive)

I vaugely remember seeing this guy in a furry telegram chat at some point, and lo and behold, here he is!




I don't have any memory of anything notable he might have said, but I absolutely remember that fucking avatar. If I can remember which chat he frequented, I'll screencap anything funny/notable he might have said.


----------



## Yonoir (Jul 16, 2021)

Infamous popufur and drama magnet Pibblebitch/Pibbleking has allegedly been sent to the hospital today after an intentional drug overdose, and is possibly now missing.



Spoiler: Tweet Timeline








I find it very strange and suspicious that they were released from the hospital so soon after, allegedly, overdosing to commit suicide. Unless these are particularly shit doctors, you'd think they'd want to detain this person for more than a few hours.


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Jul 16, 2021)

Yonoir said:


> Infamous popufur and drama magnet Pibblebitch/Pibbleking has allegedly been sent to the hospital today after an intentional drug overdose, and is possibly now missing.


What caused the sudden shift in tone between the tweets from 12 hours ago and the ones from 6 hours ago? I call bs on this too, the hospital definitely would not just let them be on their merry way after stabilizing them from a suicide attempt. Unless they escaped from the hospital, idk. It sounds like they’re having an episode or something.


----------



## Big Bang (Jul 16, 2021)

If the patient never discloses that they were suicidal, they can be released nearly immediately from the hospital after revival (especially via Naloxone). However, it depends on the hospital, as some overdose patients can be forced to stay for at least 6 hours for monitoring. Since overdoses happen all the time, they aren't going to commit everyone who takes a bottle of pills. But they are going to grill you on why you had pills in you if it's not standard illegal drugs like heroin.  For patients that mention they are suicidal, it depends on the severity. If you talk about suicide or they suspect you're suicidal, they'll send a mental health professional to evaluate your suicide risk. If you present an imminent danger to yourself, you'll be given psychiatric hospitalization. Sometimes this is in the same hospital, but if the hospital does not have this ward, you're transported via ambulance to a location that does. However, suicidal thoughts alone do not warrant psychiatric hospitalization. If you have a plan and one suspects the threat is imminent (a concerned caller, etc.), you can be forcefully committed despite not consenting. This is rare. This varies from state and city. However, we do not know if the health professionals knew it was a suicide attempt, so the quick release is still up for debate. Based on the texts alone, I don't feel like they actually tried to commit suicide. Very attention whory. People don't generally kill themselves when they're pissed off like this individual seemed to be at the time of their tweeting. Any dude who shit talks this much and acts like no one cares about them when they flourish in the Twitter attention comes off as disingenuous to me. Then again, they are 21 y/o joint-smoking trans-groomed black youth. Of course they gonna act this ratchet. Either dad wasn't in the picture or their family is so well off that their family can afford this leech.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 16, 2021)

Yonoir said:


> Infamous popufur and drama magnet Pibblebitch/Pibbleking has allegedly been sent to the hospital today after an intentional drug overdose, and is possibly now missing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Null We're gonna end up with a fucking sequel.

That said if furries are gonna just start dropping like flies, maybe this is a sign of entertaining things to come.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 16, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> @Null We're gonna end up with a fucking sequel.
> 
> That said if furries are gonna just start dropping like flies, maybe this is a sign of entertaining things to come.


Well, at least this one hasn't namedropped the farms yet. What happened there, though? From the tweet screencaps it sounds like a drug-induced mental breakdown.


----------



## Drums Into Space (Jul 16, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> It really shows how much overlap LGBT and furries have these days.


What is with that? PL whatever I was not born in a westernized country and when I moved to America seeing homosexuality flaunted so openly was so weird. Then joining the fandom it was even more in your face. I blame grooming but maybe there’s a less Islamic reason.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jul 16, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> This varies from state and city.


State laws for involuntary admission vary wildly, so yeah this does make a big difference. In some states you need a fucking court order for it, and nobody really wants to deal with that in a busy emergency department.

Whereas in states like NY if you mention anything related to suicide or come in looking like you made an attempt it's time for your 72hr involuntary (I think this is mandated, actually.)


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 16, 2021)

eternal dog mongler said:


> State laws for involuntary admission vary wildly, so yeah this does make a big difference. In some states you need a fucking court order for it, and nobody really wants to deal with that in a busy emergency department.
> 
> Whereas in states like NY if you mention anything related to suicide or come in looking like you made an attempt it's time for your 72hr involuntary (I think this is mandated, actually.)


It's a lovely trip to Ogdensburg I hear. And yes you are very correct.


----------



## UglyGremlin69 (Jul 16, 2021)

Someone Pibble knows IRL called them out. Saved what I could, but it looks like Pibble has deleted some tweets. 



Spoiler: Tweets



Individual's argument with Pibble.







Same individual claims Pibble scammed people through a GoFundMe.


----------



## Awake O Sleeper (Jul 16, 2021)

CommonSenseWYAHoney said:


> What caused the sudden shift in tone between the tweets from 12 hours ago and the ones from 6 hours ago? I call bs on this too, the hospital definitely would not just let them be on their merry way after stabilizing them from a suicide attempt. Unless they escaped from the hospital, idk. It sounds like they’re having an episode or something.


I actually checked this thread hoping for context on these tweets;









Archive of Thread: https://archive.md/KXSS5

Since I'm pretty sure that TaintedSweetMeats and Pibble were acquaintances, it seems like people caught on to Pibble's bullshit suicide attempt (there is no way a hospital would release someone THAT fucked up, THAT quick imo) and called him out. That's probably what caused the shift from 'I'm so glad my friends are supportive, I want to live now' to 'FUCK YOU GUYS I'M LEAVING'.


----------



## Yonoir (Jul 16, 2021)

A few more of Pibbles friends have also spoke out since it was revealed to be a sham. They've both stated that they're planning on making more detailed posts soon.



Also its quite possible that this was all apart of a scam to get Pibble's Top Surgery Gofundme to its goal, which could be apart of ANOTHER scam to pay for a fursuit.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jul 16, 2021)

Well, at least they're living up to the White Trash implications of using the word "Pibble" and Identifying with it.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 16, 2021)

Well that was a fucking blue balling moment right there.


----------



## Yonoir (Jul 16, 2021)

One of Pibble's acquaintances in a former group chat has spoken out about their history of abysmal behavior, from driving a car while under the influence of LSD, to physically fighting their (possibly former) spouse, who they have cheated on repeatedly.




While I'm not sure exactly how credible this person is, I've seen multiple people claiming that they've had a similar experience with Pibble, and I'm sure its goes much deeper.


----------



## Captain Olimar (Jul 16, 2021)

The general hearsay seems to be revolving around the notion that Pibble bought drugs and a 4K fursuit with the GoFundMe they had set up for their top surgery. 

Now they're running from the heat, with a vague apology and no word on refunds:

https://archive.md/xq4WZ


----------



## NotSoAceCatPartTwo (Jul 16, 2021)

Yonoir said:


> One of Pibble's acquaintances in a former group chat has spoken out about their history of abysmal behavior, from driving a car while under the influence of LSD, to physically fighting their (possibly former) spouse, who they have cheated on repeatedly.
> View attachment 2353598
> View attachment 2353596
> View attachment 2353597
> ...



While it seems believable and matches other people's accounts on Pibbles, they better provide some sort of proof, otherwise it just comes out as "BUT THEY CALLED ME A BUTTFACE REEEEEEEEH!!!!!"


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Jul 16, 2021)

Pibble is a lying, scamming piece of shit?  Well color me surprised.


----------



## I DELIVER (Jul 16, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> If the patient never discloses that they were suicidal, they can be released nearly immediately from the hospital after revival (especially via Naloxone). However, it depends on the hospital, as some overdose patients can be forced to stay for at least 6 hours for monitoring. Since overdoses happen all the time, they aren't going to commit everyone who takes a bottle of pills. But they are going to grill you on why you had pills in you if it's not standard illegal drugs like heroin.  For patients that mention they are suicidal, it depends on the severity. If you talk about suicide or they suspect you're suicidal, they'll send a mental health professional to evaluate your suicide risk. If you present an imminent danger to yourself, you'll be given psychiatric hospitalization. Sometimes this is in the same hospital, but if the hospital does not have this ward, you're transported via ambulance to a location that does. However, suicidal thoughts alone do not warrant psychiatric hospitalization. If you have a plan and one suspects the threat is imminent (a concerned caller, etc.), you can be forcefully committed despite not consenting. This is rare. This varies from state and city. However, we do not know if the health professionals knew it was a suicide attempt, so the quick release is still up for debate. Based on the texts alone, I don't feel like they actually tried to commit suicide. Very attention whory. People don't generally kill themselves when they're pissed off like this individual seemed to be at the time of their tweeting. Any dude who shit talks this much and acts like no one cares about them when they flourish in the Twitter attention comes off as disingenuous to me. Then again, they are 21 y/o joint-smoking trans-groomed black youth. Of course they gonna act this ratchet. Either dad wasn't in the picture or their family is so well off that their family can afford this leech.


Nah man. We gonna sit here and act like we all didn’t know that group of people was all shit??
Wolf did the same exact thing. TWO GOFUNDMES. One in 2019, bought and got his fursuit instead of a car.


			https://mobile.twitter.com/isananika/status/1174088920189079552
		

Do some research on your own… you’ll see how much stuff is there.
This ain’t nothing new, he got a car in 2021 after selling the suit supposedly and also doing more fundraising. So he did a gofundme in 2019, and 2020 for a car.. he didn’t get until 2021? Nah. Nah nah.

This same group of people are the ones who literally ostracized and pushed someone to almost suicide over something they didn’t even understand.






						Google Docs - create and edit documents online, for free.
					

Create a new document and edit with others at the same time -- from your computer, phone or tablet. Get stuff done with or without an internet connection. Use Docs to edit Word files. Free from Google.



					docs.google.com
				




AIN’T NOTHIN’ NEW WITH THIS GROUP!!!


They literally took Nas’s side and literally pushed someone they were close friends with to overdose!! AIN’T NOTHING NEW WITH THIS GROUP!! THEY ALL CLOUT CHASERS BRO!!!

You can literally still find Pibble’s posts openly threatening to do harm to their “friend,” GalacticFeral after they took Nasir’s side and gaslit someone who was RAPED.

NAH BRO WE NEEDA WAKE THE F*CK UP!! The signs are THERE!!


----------



## Mr. Internet (Jul 16, 2021)

I DELIVER said:


> Nah man. We gonna sit here and act like we all didn’t know that group of people was all shit??
> Wolf did the same exact thing. TWO GOFUNDMES. One in 2019, bought and got his fursuit instead of a car.
> 
> 
> ...


And who're you?

Calm the fuck down furfag.


----------



## I DELIVER (Jul 16, 2021)

Mr. Internet said:


> And who're you?
> 
> Calm the fuck down furfag.


Bro, who are you?


----------



## Yonoir (Jul 16, 2021)

I DELIVER said:


> Nah man. We gonna sit here and act like we all didn’t know that group of people was all shit??
> Wolf did the same exact thing. TWO GOFUNDMES. One in 2019, bought and got his fursuit instead of a car.
> 
> 
> ...



Since the dude's account is locked, I went ahead and archived this. Chill out a bit, and learn how to archive stuff.

The Gofundme in question.


----------



## I DELIVER (Jul 16, 2021)

I DELIVER said:


> Bro, who are you?


It honestly doesn’t matter who you are or who I am.
Sit on the facts.



Yonoir said:


> Since the dude's account is locked, I went ahead and archived this. Chill out a bit, and learn how to archive stuff.
> 
> The Gofundme in question.
> You c


My bad, just a bit peeved. I don’t have access to his account right now because I blocked it.

You can match dates and see when he received his car finally and find the donations etc. Use his user and search “gofundme,” or “car.”


----------



## Mr. Internet (Jul 16, 2021)

I DELIVER said:


> It honestly doesn’t matter who you are or who I am.
> Sit on the facts.


Facts are you came in here screaming and raving like a child covered in shit about how you knew it all along, provided a link to Wolf's old gofundme and GalacticFeral's reply to drama that is also old. Lurk more before you REEEEEEEE about other autistic furfags, idiot.


----------



## I DELIVER (Jul 16, 2021)

Mr. Internet said:


> Facts are you came in here screaming and raving like a child covered in shit about how you knew it all along, provided a link to Wolf's old gofundme and GalacticFeral's reply to drama that is also old. Lurk more before you REEEEEEEE about other autistic furfags, idiot


Did you not even read the full thing??
It’s all current. The old gofundme was used in 2019 to buy a suit which they got around the time of the gofundme. They didn’t get a car until 2021 it was posted on their account.

The GalacticFeral stuff isn’t old, it’s new, it was a document they released this year.
Calling someone being ostracized, abused, and raped is not drama, dude.


----------



## Dahmer (Jul 16, 2021)

Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> Well, at least they're living up to the White Trash implications of using the word "Pibble" and Identifying with it.


Pibble's black. She's one of those loud screeching "everything is racist because I said it is!" black "activists".



I DELIVER said:


> Did you not even read the full thing??
> It’s all current. The old gofundme was used in 2019 to buy a suit which they got around the time of the gofundme. They didn’t get a car until 2021 it was posted on their account.
> 
> The GalacticFeral stuff isn’t old, it’s new, it was a document they released this year.
> Calling someone being ostracized, abused, and raped is not drama, dude.


Holy shit fuck off you retard.


----------



## I DELIVER (Jul 16, 2021)

Yonoir said:


> Since the dude's account is locked, I went ahead and archived this. Chill out a bit, and learn how to archive stuff.
> 
> The Gofundme in question.
> 
> ...


Thank you for archiving this.
I appreciate it.
New to kiwi farm, and couldn’t grab what I needed just have links.
If someone can see when the time stamp of him getting a fursuit. It’ll help.
Thanks for being chill about it.


Initially I was very peeved to get this link because it’s all fucked.
It had me worked up. 
Imagine Pibble and their friends all doing the same things, but acting like they didn’t do it.
For the love of god, also please don’t call someone getting raped- drama- ever. Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Internet (Jul 16, 2021)

I DELIVER said:


> Initially I was very peeved to get this link because it’s all fucked.
> It had me worked up.
> Imagine Pibble and their friends all doing the same things, but acting like they didn’t do it.
> For the love of god, also please don’t call someone getting raped- drama- ever. Thanks.


Do a flip off of a bridge faggot, I'll do you a favor and rape your corpse after I put a bag over your head. Thanks. 

Ignoring the multiposting fucking spergfest, did anyone happen to grab Pibble's "I'm in the hospital after a suicide attempt boohoo" tweet for the archive? The OP got deleted after the callouts started, I'd love to read the comments on it after it got out they were faking.


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Jul 16, 2021)

Besides the probable furry in here shitting up the thread, this is very interesting. I’m going to assume that this level of people calling this dramatic ass faggot out is going to cause them to go full sperg soon.


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 16, 2021)

Inb4 Pibble comes back in a week, somehow spins it so this is all the fault of racism and transphobia, and everyone’s kissing her ass again lmao.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 16, 2021)

I DELIVER said:


> Initially I was very peeved to get this link because it’s all fucked.
> It had me worked up.
> Imagine Pibble and their friends all doing the same things, but acting like they didn’t do it.
> For the love of god, also please don’t call someone getting raped- drama- ever. Thanks.


Amazing posts. Kill yourself.


----------



## omori (Jul 16, 2021)

So that’s now the second chairman of howlfest that has put themselves in hot water. This shit is never gonna happen.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 17, 2021)

@I DELIVER
Did you know? This site was not designed for minors, now leave you fucking child


----------



## NotSoAceCatPartTwo (Jul 17, 2021)

Yonoir said:


> Since the dude's account is locked, I went ahead and archived this. Chill out a bit, and learn how to archive stuff.
> 
> The Gofundme in question.
> 
> ...



Hey I know this guys! They tend to get in a lot of drama all the timebecause they're exactly like the boy who cried wolf. only that instead of "wolf" they cry "racist" to every thing that cast a shadow instead. I honetsly just follow them to point and laugh at how shitty their "racism" arguments are and how they tend to make a fool of themselves. Good times indeed!



I DELIVER said:


> Did you not even read the full thing??
> It’s all current. The old gofundme was used in 2019 to buy a suit which they got around the time of the gofundme. They didn’t get a car until 2021 it was posted on their account.
> 
> The GalacticFeral stuff isn’t old, it’s new, it was a document they released this year.
> Calling someone being ostracized, abused, and raped is not drama, dude.



First off. Don't double post you, moron. Be consise and provide evidence and archive stuff otherwise shut your damn trap.

Second. if they make a fool of themselves like Pibbles did then rest assured, we'll point and laugh at that as well. 

Third. Take a godamn chill pill. 



omori said:


> So that’s now the second chairman of howlfest that has put themselves in hot water. This shit is never gonna happen.



I didn't need all this shitshow to happen to know that the  "This is not segregation guys" Howlfest was about to be a fiasco. Not that I'm complaining tho' this is really entertaining to watch nonetheless.


----------



## Linoone (Jul 17, 2021)

Howlfest is becoming more like Shitfest with the amount sperging these faggots keep coming out with.
Edit: when the fuck did pibble trooned  out?


----------



## Popcorn (Jul 17, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> Pibble's black. She's one of those loud screeching "everything is racist because I said it is!" black "activists".


Both pibble and taintedsweetmeats who was mentioned earlier are of the "I stopped emotionally maturing at 14, I know everything about everything and my opinions are final" flavor that is particularly prevelant in Twitter activists. I think it's a requirement to be an extremely online black Twitter furry.

The entire Howl Fur Fest or whatever the fuck they're calling it cadre is like that, come to think of it. I can't wait for that con to happen, it's going to be a shit show.


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Jul 17, 2021)

I really hope it happens, I would hate for such a milky potential con to end before it even got it started. With the morons in charge, it’s definitely a possibility.


----------



## Popcorn (Jul 17, 2021)

Sorry to double post but this is the same group of people who knowingly hired known scammer Dalmy to do their merch simply because he's black, correct?


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jul 17, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> Good point.
> 
> He refuses to elaborate so that doesn't help
> View attachment 2330442View attachment 2330443
> ...


Peppercoyote is a Uber degen motherfucker who can’t stop doing weird shit.


----------



## Dahmer (Jul 17, 2021)

Popcorn said:


> Sorry to double post but this is the same group of people who knowingly hired known scammer Dalmy to do their merch simply because he's black, correct?


Wasn't Nasfk also involved with Howlfest too? That makes two scammers and an accused rapist being involved with that convention.


----------



## Ruffles with Sour Cream (Jul 17, 2021)

these fuckin "popufurs" always tend to do some stupid shit one way or another, and its usually the ones that are the most vocal

pibble and the like have a track history of saying and doing stupid shit, but i genuinely think pibble is the most retarded out of all of them with their shit hot takes, and its a damn shame how they make trans folk and black folks look bad with how delusional they are

i wont be surprised if the pot and lsd rotted their fuckin brains lmfao, hope they get lost for good

edited for typo


----------



## Noebel (Jul 17, 2021)

Yonoir said:


> One of Pibble's acquaintances in a former group chat has spoken out about their history of abysmal behavior, from driving a car while under the influence of LSD, to physically fighting their (possibly former) spouse, who they have cheated on repeatedly.
> View attachment 2353598
> View attachment 2353596
> View attachment 2353597
> ...


Damn, these types are very consistent at adopting the worst qualities of women while retaining some of the worst qualities of men. Sometimes I waonder, if their research in how to be a woman stops at watching the entire run of Sex and the City, or do they also throw in a few episodes of Desperate Housewives.


----------



## raisinlove (Jul 17, 2021)

I’ve seen talk of another fake furry suicide for attention but can’t sort out who did it from all the other furries on Twitter whining about their suicidal ideation and empathy gritting. Who was it this time?

E: I think this might have been pibble related since they’re talking about sensitivity due to it being a colored and a tranny. When someone takes the opportunity of suicide talk to start threads about self harm that read like fetish bait it’s hard to tell who the fuck they’re talking about. God furries suck I never want one to commission me again except they’re loaded


----------



## Pastel (Jul 17, 2021)

What is it with black furries being absolute idiots? Sure, there are far worse offenders in the furry fandom, but you'd think that black furs would at least try to act decent. Dalmy, autumn, Sonicfox, Pibble. At this point I'm going to start keeping an eye on all black furries because they apparently have an inability to think.


----------



## UglyGremlin69 (Jul 17, 2021)

Pibble drama has circled back around to the good ol' " leave em alone their black" argument.


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 17, 2021)

UglyGremlin69 said:


> Pibble drama has circled back around to the good ol' " leave em alone their black" argument.
> 
> View attachment 2355031
> View attachment 2355030


Fucking knew it lmao. I’ve seen zero posts being racist towards her but all her friends are saying anyone who says anything against her is doing so because she’s black, nothing to do with the scamming of course


----------



## Blamo (Jul 17, 2021)

UglyGremlin69 said:


> Pibble drama has circled back around to the good ol' " leave em alone their black" argument.
> 
> View attachment 2355031
> View attachment 2355030


Sure. You can leave just your Furry Community membership card on the table.


----------



## Big Bang (Jul 17, 2021)

Pibbleking is one hundred percent a racist. She demonstrates it in her tweets. Homophobic as well. Are you blind?































Racism against white people is still racism. Cut the bullshit with "black people can't be racist because they're oppressed." You're making us look like fucking retards. Justifying racism of any color is what a racist would do.


----------



## Noebel (Jul 17, 2021)

Pastel said:


> What is it with black furries being absolute idiots? Sure, there are far worse offenders in the furry fandom, but you'd think that black furs would at least try to act decent. Dalmy, autumn, Sonicfox, Pibble. At this point I'm going to start keeping an eye on all black furries because they apparently have an inability to think.


I'd assume it's because black normie community have a harsher standing on furries, so openly black furries would be of a more severe strain, than average. If a furry in question is sane, you shouldn't be able to tell if he's white, black, asian or irish from a glance. Last time I've checked the whole thing was about funny colored anthropomorfic animals, not about humans. So, if someone is regularly vocal about their race while being a furry, it's an IDpol-er on the warpath to garner social or even financial capital from the factors of "opression".


----------



## palmtreesalad (Jul 17, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> View attachment 2355095
> Pibbleking is one hundred percent a racist. She demonstrates it in her tweets. Homophobic as well. Are you blind?
> View attachment 2355102
> View attachment 2355103
> ...



Why do people make their race a personality trait? All she talks about is being black, black people, and occasionally drugs. I guess they want attention but honestly that sounds like a set up for a miserable fucking life. I think that's the only reason she even gained followers in the first place. Since BLM isn't talked about as much, I guess she had to fake her ICU hospital stay to get some more. There's no way an ICU patient was admitted and released the same day, it's just not possible unless the hospital staff like to see people fucking die on the way out the door. 

It's not people hating black people, it's people hating lying scammers like her lol. This just gets funnier and funnier.


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 17, 2021)

palmtreesalad said:


> Why do people make their race a personality trait? All she talks about is being black, black people, and occasionally drugs. I guess they want attention but honestly that sounds like a set up for a miserable fucking life. I think that's the only reason she even gained followers in the first place. Since BLM isn't talked about as much, I guess she had to fake her ICU hospital stay to get some more. There's no way an ICU patient was admitted and released the same day, it's just not possible unless the hospital staff like to see people fucking die on the way out the door.
> 
> It's not people hating black people, it's people hating lying scammers like her lol. This just gets funnier and funnier.


Literally never saw anyone be shitty towards her for being black when I followed her, but did see people regularly call her out when she was being an asshole. And every time she’d turn it into an “it’s because I’m black” thing.

I followed her because I liked her art but her meltdown over “I don’t deserve to be trans” and the time she wanted to post nudes on main and got mad when people suggested she not expose herself to minors were the final straws for me. The latter of which in particular was so ridiculous, bc of course she turned it into a race thing — bitch no people just don’t want to see nudity on a sfw account.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jul 17, 2021)

palmtreesalad said:


> There's no way an ICU patient was admitted and released the same day, it's just not possible unless the hospital staff like to see people fucking die on the way out the door.


If she actually claimed to be admitted to the ICU while also claiming to have only been in the hospital a few hours that's pretty hilarious.

Guess she's never been a patient in a hospital before? There's so much fucking waiting for floor transfers and discharge paperwork.


----------



## omori (Jul 17, 2021)

Not sure if anyone has archived it but here’s the go fund me for top surely with i quote “funds will be used for this only!”









						Help a transmasc dude get top surgery!, organized by Alaia Bauza
					

Hello!  My name is Vatika (my preferred name) and I'm a 21 years old transmasc (he/… Alaia Bauza needs your support for Help a transmasc dude get top surgery!




					www.gofundme.com


----------



## palmtreesalad (Jul 17, 2021)

eternal dog mongler said:


> If she actually claimed to be admitted to the ICU while also claiming to have only been in the hospital a few hours that's pretty hilarious.
> 
> Guess she's never been a patient in a hospital before? There's so much fucking waiting for floor transfers and discharge paperwork.



If you go back a few pages, someone posted screenshots. She said she was in the ICU, then a few hours later was posting on twitter saying she's ok. Obviously coherent and definitely not recovering from a drug overdose. She probably has never been to a hospital or just figured people were stupid enough to believe her. And if that backfired, she would just say people are racist.. and that's what's happening.


----------



## I DELIVER (Jul 17, 2021)

Yonoir said:


> Since the dude's account is locked, I went ahead and archived this. Chill out a bit, and learn how to archive stuff.
> 
> The Gofundme in question.
> 
> ...


Adding to this:
Wolf did the same exact thing Pibble did. A gofundme that funded a fursuit instead of what it was actually for. The gofundme of nearly 3k reached goal in a matter of weeks in the end of 2019. They got and had a completed a fursuit around the beginning of 2020, but somehow still no car??? They did another car fundraiser at end of 2020- still no car. Then supposedly sold this suit
Was just having transportation not good enough? Did they have to wait for a BMW to go for sale?

He got a fursuit with that sick 3k cash that was donated and then 2 years later decides “Mmm maybe I’ll get a car now.”





You can also read in this document from an old close friend to both Wolf, Nasir, and Pibble about their behavior and clout chasing abilities: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1-7HygqfufXeQwS66L2-nVzjaVbzR9gTHiYibksjMBP8/
They all literally harassed and took Nasir’s side after their friend was raped. Then ostracized that friend for attention and likes.
The document also calls out Kunaike who is a close friend to Wolf, and Pibble for also scamming the fandom and being transphobic piece of crap, etc.
Seems like trash attracts trash.


EDIT: Chise and their husband Kava are about to get called out for being child groomers. Kava was actively grooming kids before and during their relationship. Those kids are now adults and about to slam him.


----------



## The Rabbit Holes (Jul 17, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> Wasn't Nasfk also involved with Howlfest too? That makes two scammers and an accused rapist being involved with that convention.


reminder that pibble/vat & chise ended up being the ones to run NAS out of that con bc she and her friends realized the straight man was dating/fucking them like they were women


camopattern said:


> So Chise sent 12k to harass a 15 year old, and Pibble sent 10k after a 17 year old. Now all we need is a 16 year old getting attacked by kind7ed and the entire board's destroyed in a week.
> 
> If Nas returns to the fandom he's not exactly gonna have it easy though. Everyone saw his face on the stream, he'd have to lay low or pull a Kero. Why can't we cancel zoosadists effectively but we can cancel a guy who takes off a condom?
> 
> ...


chise melting down over no one saying their names prior to kicking nas out of the group and making it about race


----------



## Mikoyan (Jul 17, 2021)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> What I found interesting, is who was following him.
> Formic Hivemind - Convicted diddler
> Mitch Beiro - Convicted diddler
> Podamy - Cub artist
> ...


Rosen croaking is funny enough but man, you brought up a blast from the past.

Mathias Black (formerly blackwolf, I think) has been doing scribble tier edgy shit for _going on thirty years_.


----------



## deermeat (Jul 17, 2021)

Yonoir said:


> Since the dude's account is locked, I went ahead and archived this. Chill out a bit, and learn how to archive stuff.
> 
> The Gofundme in question.
> 
> ...


Lol is the guy actually native or are they one of the many people who pretend they are native?


----------



## I DELIVER (Jul 17, 2021)

I DELIVER said:


> Adding to this:
> Wolf did the same exact thing Pibble did. A gofundme that funded a fursuit instead of what it was actually for. The gofundme of nearly 3k reached goal in a matter of weeks in the end of 2019. They got and had a completed a fursuit around the beginning of 2020, but somehow still no car??? They did another car fundraiser at end of 2020- still no car. Then supposedly sold this suit
> Was just having transportation not good enough? Did they have to wait for a BMW to go for sale?
> 
> ...





deermeat said:


> Lol is the guy actually native or are they one of the many people who pretend they are native?


His mom is white. His dad is Mexican.
He gets his native ancestry from his “great grandfather.” However… it’s sus.


----------



## Dahmer (Jul 17, 2021)

I DELIVER said:


> Adding to this:
> Wolf did the same exact thing Pibble did. A gofundme that funded a fursuit instead of what it was actually for. The gofundme of nearly 3k reached goal in a matter of weeks in the end of 2019. They got and had a completed a fursuit around the beginning of 2020, but somehow still no car??? They did another car fundraiser at end of 2020- still no car. Then supposedly sold this suit
> Was just having transportation not good enough? Did they have to wait for a BMW to go for sale?
> 
> He got a fursuit with that sick 3k cash that was donated and then 2 years later decides “Mmm maybe I’ll get a car now.”


This you, you fucking sped? No one cares about you trying to deflect from the Pibble situation by focusing on this other faggot. Its really suspicious how you come out of nowhere having a meltdown about someone who spoke out against her.



Kill yourself, you're not from Kiwifarms so stop trying to place the blame on here when you're obviously some fucking Twitter faggot hiding behind a sock to stir shit up.

Edit: Forgot the link, I was the retard all along.


			https://twitter.com/TEA71935599/status/1416234434072809476


----------



## Mr. Internet (Jul 17, 2021)

I DELIVER said:


> Adding to this:
> Wolf did the same exact thing Pibble did. A gofundme that funded a fursuit instead of what it was actually for. The gofundme of nearly 3k reached goal in a matter of weeks in the end of 2019. They got and had a completed a fursuit around the beginning of 2020, but somehow still no car??? They did another car fundraiser at end of 2020- still no car. Then supposedly sold this suit
> Was just having transportation not good enough? Did they have to wait for a BMW to go for sale?
> 
> ...


Hi Akari, nice to see you again. I figured it was you since you were dumb enough to post your own callout and shitflinging between you and the howlfest group, but nice to see that you went ahead and slipped up enough for other furries to notice as well.

First post; a throwaway twitter account got made to fling shit at Pibbles / Wolf (ninja'd by Dahmer on this):




Link
Archive



Spoiler: Familiar autistic sperging 












And a very interesting comment was found in the post:




link
archive



Spoiler: Pictures in the tweet







Akari's dog, evidently:








Grabbed a comment from the OP:





Good to see that furries will continue to show their ass on the farms just to shit talk eachother, and remember, you're here forever. 

edit: fixed archives/links


----------



## Crossed Animal (Jul 17, 2021)

Looks like a response got uploaded.




(link)

Archive:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 17, 2021)

Aviary Hideaway said:


> Looks like a response got uploaded.
> 
> View attachment 2355881
> (link)
> ...






I got 7 minutes in and some thoughts:

- Nothing is grey about buying a fursuit with funds meant for a medical procedure or for getting you out of an abusive household or w/e they were meant for
- Her grandma seems very sweet and patient although I get the impression she only knows some of the story
- Crying on camera about getting caught scamming and getting called out for suicide baiting/manipulating her followers is extremely masculine
- I'm sorry about your mental illness and glad you're trying to get help for it but holy hell dude, this ain't it lmao


----------



## Dumb Dog (Jul 17, 2021)

Im so glad someone grabbed this before it went private. I love how they are wearing a "Not Sorry" shirt

that seems super appropriate rn lol : )

Also everyone on the furry twitter rn are not happy with their "apology".  Here is a tweet from the thread for a tl;dr. The devil huh??? my god


----------



## I DELIVER (Jul 17, 2021)

Mr. Internet said:


> Hi Akari, nice to see you again. I figured it was you since you were dumb enough to post your own callout and shitflinging between you and the howlfest group, but nice to see that you went ahead and slipped up enough for other furries to notice as well.
> 
> First post; a throwaway twitter account got made to fling shit at Pibbles / Wolf (ninja'd by Dahmer on this):
> 
> ...


You dumb af.


----------



## PorkeyDuck (Jul 17, 2021)

óÓÓÒò ᛗᚨᚱᛉ óÓÓÒò on Twitter: "CAUGHT YOUR ASS LYING, THIS IS YOU. Che…
					

archived 17 Jul 2021 22:51:39 UTC




					archive.md
				















						óÓÓÒò ᛗᚨᚱᛉ óÓÓÒò on Twitter: "https://t.co/6I8LJpUaym Called them out…
					

archived 17 Jul 2021 22:51:51 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Jul 17, 2021)

I DELIVER said:


> You dumb af.


You're stupid enough that you couldn't even hide your identity from random furries on Twitter, let alone KiwiFarms.  There are people with threads here who didn't fuck up as colossally as you did.


----------



## Mr. Internet (Jul 17, 2021)

I DELIVER said:


> You dumb af.


Good luck getting your reputation back darling, I hear that furfags lefties are _very _unforgiving of those who are found out to be posters on the farms. You know, the racist trans-killing neonazi site of the internet who recently added a +1 to our killcount.

Also, no one gives a flying fuck about you getting raped anymore, if you hadn't had try to make the situation about you out of spite and "LOOK AT ME I'M SUCH A VICTIM REEEEEE", maybe you wouldn't be in this situation. But honestly I'm asking too much for dumb slut furfaggots like you to not be attention whores.


----------



## I DELIVER (Jul 17, 2021)

Mr. Internet said:


> Good luck getting your reputation back darling, I hear that furfags lefties are _very _unforgiving of those who are found out to be posters on the farms. You know, the racist trans-killing neonazi site of the internet who recently added a +1 to our killcount.
> 
> Also, no one gives a flying fuck about you getting raped anymore, if you hadn't had try to make the situation about you out of spite and "LOOK AT ME I'M SUCH A VICTIM REEEEEE", maybe you wouldn't be in this situation. But honestly I'm asking too much for dumb slut furfaggots like you to not be attention whores.


Again, you dumb af. Haha.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Jul 17, 2021)

I know it only derails situations further, but I do find it pretty hilarious how mentioning shitty furries always drags another hoard of them to either chase clout or make the situation about themselves (making themself look shittier in the process either way)


----------



## I DELIVER (Jul 17, 2021)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> You're stupid enough that you couldn't even hide your identity from random furries on Twitter, let alone KiwiFarms.  There are people with threads here who didn't fuck up as colossally as you did.


It’s funny cuz you all still don’t know who my ass is


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Jul 17, 2021)

I DELIVER said:


> It’s funny cuz you all still don’t know who my ass is



That’s a challenge you really, really don’t want to make here, friend.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 17, 2021)

I DELIVER said:


> It’s funny cuz you all still don’t know who my ass is


okay GalacticFeral


----------



## Basement Dwelling Dork (Jul 17, 2021)

man its not often that you get to witness TWO retards in the same thread
@I DELIVER you fucked up and deserve to get laughed at for being this fucking stupid for contacting them


----------



## Ruffles with Sour Cream (Jul 17, 2021)

Aviary Hideaway said:


> Looks like a response got uploaded.
> [cut]
> 
> Archive:
> View attachment 2355888


does anyone else find it funny that pibble starts this off like one of those beauty guru youtubers?

i digress, using your family and religion to excuse your bullshit is one of the most retarded things you can do
there's nothing wrong with having spirit, but goddamn people like them use religion to protect themselves from anything and everything that they can and its actually fucking pathetic and they do the same exact shit that they're busy screaming about with white people. the grandma is just as delusional

on top of that, pibble is using the card of "having mental problems"
considering that you're_ supposedly_ trans and have a drug addiction, i too would believe you have mental issues. i said it before and i'll say it again
pot and lsd brain rot. you cant make this shit up

with that being said, apparently wolf is now considering suicide in the midst of everything. this is yet another one of those moments where people take the opportunity to act like they've been shot over someone else's mistakes for pity points



"im so close to suicide!!!11! help me!!11" help yourself retard, turning to the internet wont save you 
iirc i dont think this is the first time wolf did this shit either, correct me if im wrong


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 17, 2021)

>Pibbleking contacts grandmother, who she knows will "deadname" her and use she/her pronouns on her, even though any reasonable trans person would cut off contact with any knowingly transphobic family member
>instead of actually, you know, _addressing the issue_
>wears a "not sorry" shirt, of all shirts, for this "apology"
555-come-on-now


----------



## Dahmer (Jul 17, 2021)

Looks like Pibble is faking another suicide. 







			https://twitter.com/MagicMamaaa/status/1416569481862729728
		

https://archive.md/mddR6


----------



## Ruffles with Sour Cream (Jul 17, 2021)

LMFAO so pibble realized that the apology wasn't gonna fly so they were gonna try some shit again for more empathy grabbing?
how much you wanna bet that while they're watching people freak out over this that they're smoking weed and laughing it up

and while they're still jerking their t-dick over gofundme money and the devil, seems like wolf is somehow miraculously "feeling better" after half an hour of crying about how they wanna kill themselves and asking for help from their twitter followers







this just in: suicide and suicidal thoughts are badass!!!


----------



## palmtreesalad (Jul 17, 2021)

I'm under the impression that her grandmother doesn't know the true story behind this. She seems like a wise lady but this isn't a little mistake, this is straight up scamming and lying to people. 

Mental health is a reason people do things, but never an excuse. It's not the devil, it's just too many people coddling and enabling her mental illness. At first I found this shit funny but now I legitimately hope she just deletes her account and gets some help. (  ) For once, most furries are being pretty rational with this situation. But, after all this, she will probably just go back to using her mental illness and race as crutches.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 17, 2021)

We're going to need a writeup on this, eventually. This whole situation is moving a mile a minute and between the shitposting, the shitflinging, and the nonstop twitter posting, it's getting really hard to keep up.


----------



## Dahmer (Jul 17, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> We're going to need a writeup on this, eventually. This whole situation is moving a mile a minute and between the shitposting, the shitflinging, and the nonstop twitter posting, it's getting really hard to keep up.


I think at this point, and with Pibbles level of activity and chimpouts over "racism", a thread would be welcome.


----------



## PorkeyDuck (Jul 17, 2021)

The Bitch from Outer Space on Twitter: "So, the latest furry… I hesit…
					

archived 18 Jul 2021 02:52:12 UTC




					archive.md
				














						The Bitch from Outer Space on Twitter: "We literally just fucking had…
					

archived 18 Jul 2021 02:52:35 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## Ruffles with Sour Cream (Jul 17, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> We're going to need a writeup on this, eventually. This whole situation is moving a mile a minute and between the shitposting, the shitflinging, and the nonstop twitter posting, it's getting really hard to keep up.





Dahmer said:


> I think at this point, and with Pibbles level of activity and chimpouts over "racism", a thread would be welcome.


definitely agreed. i think the write-up should also include other people that associated with pibble that pull the exact same shit or something similar, since some of the stuff ties into pibble's history on twitter and the like
overall a lot of the shit that goes down in the POC fur community is nothing a massive circlejerk, everybody knows everybody and its the same fucking thing every time


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 17, 2021)

PorkeyDuck said:


> View attachment 2356847
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Finally!_ The blame-shift to the farms! Took them long enough! Tick that box on your bingo cards, everybody!


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 18, 2021)

GalacticFeral, who mind you is already hated by those who loved Pibbleking, is the only one I am aware of that came here to KF.  Interesting that every time any sort of individual furry controversy happens in the fandom and it's someone the fandom loves it comes out that people are flocking here, where we know _less_ about any of this than anyone on Twitter does, yet anyone who has a neutral/already bad reputation in the fandom, is outed as a shitty person, everyone just doesn't care about this site's allegedly poor reputation.


----------



## Ruffles with Sour Cream (Jul 18, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> _Finally!_ The blame-shift to the farms! Took them long enough! Tick that box on your bingo cards, everybody!


you forgot the icing on the cake;




guess the guy who sperged in this thread got called out by combvro a little while ago, people are still flinging shit about the farms now that whoever the fuck that was decided to come in here


			https://twitter.com/COMBVRO/status/1416526828882251787?s=20


----------



## Linoone (Jul 18, 2021)

I too would be interested on a thread on Pibble especially with her involvement with howlfest.


----------



## D.Va (Jul 18, 2021)

Pastel said:


> What is it with black furries being absolute idiots? Sure, there are far worse offenders in the furry fandom, but you'd think that black furs would at least try to act decent. Dalmy, autumn, Sonicfox, Pibble. At this point I'm going to start keeping an eye on all black furries because they apparently have an inability to think.


They’re all rich kids from cities and have gone through college surrounded by the average midwit. The problem isn’t that they are “black”, it’s that they know how to exploit their identity for clout. “Latinx” tards who can’t even speak their mother tongue do the same thing.

There’s plenty of black people who aren’t dipshits online, you just don’t hear about them because they weren’t raised in an US city and generally keep to themselves without needing to announce their skin colour and a gofundme every day.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jul 18, 2021)

Aviary Hideaway said:


> Looks like a response got uploaded.






Oh my god is this person retar -- wait, they're a troon, of course they are.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jul 18, 2021)

PorkeyDuck said:


> View attachment 2356847
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, we don't have trans assassin's on this site, not that they'll need them to 41% themselves.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 18, 2021)

random sperging

Reading some into the thread in general the furry folk sure got hit bad with the nu-internet trends. Sure they were always full of personality drama but it is creepy that you need to take political stances as an artist who draws cartoon porn.

I remember like 10-20 years ago their biggest problem was somebody "stealing" their OC. Sigh, I just dislike the modern Internet culture and social media. The Internet always had politics but it was much more tolerant and open. Not now that you need to write a thesis abour race relations in the US to have your cock vore license. So much for escapism.


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 18, 2021)

Interesting take I saw earlier. IMO her grandma didn’t strike me as abusive but I also couldn’t get further than 7 minutes in and didn’t grow up in any kind of religious environment so I don’t know shit.


----------



## the_secret (Jul 18, 2021)

This is what counts as racism these days (archive)




And the cuntiest of them all (archive)
Have an issue with being called a mayo monkey? Let's see that SS uniform, nazi.

Holy shit the victim complex these people have is fucking insufferable.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 18, 2021)

Cowboy Cat said:


> Interesting take I saw earlier. IMO her grandma didn’t strike me as abusive but I also couldn’t get further than 7 minutes in and didn’t grow up in any kind of religious environment so I don’t know shit.


Calling your grandkid by the pronouns and names you've called them for 15+ years before they started going woke is religious abuse, don't you know?


----------



## Crossed Animal (Jul 18, 2021)

the_secret said:


> This is what counts as racism these days (archive)


Ah yes, the answer to racism.

Counter-segregation.


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 18, 2021)

the_secret said:


> This is what counts as racism these days (archive)
> View attachment 2357581
> 
> And the cuntiest of them all (archive)
> ...


Ok the way she talks about white people is annoying but I won’t lie the bass pro shop thing did make me laugh


----------



## Yonoir (Jul 18, 2021)

Looks like we are on fake suicide no 3 right now. Wonder if they're ever gonna realize that people aren't falling for this shit.


----------



## Ruffles with Sour Cream (Jul 18, 2021)

Yonoir said:


> Looks like we are on fake suicide no 3 right now. Wonder if they're ever gonna realize that people aren't falling for this shit.
> 
> View attachment 2357701


>>>alaia's husband
>>>posts about them being single on their NSFW account

checks out


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 18, 2021)

I thought this was only going to be a lolcow making a fool out of herself, but this is really starting to look more like a full harvest.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 18, 2021)

Three suicide attempts? Lmao at this rate it's just easier to post "fuck all of you for believing me, thanks for the money and so long furries!"

Aldo how the hell did pibbleking even marry someone who is allegedly transphobic to her


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 18, 2021)

Cable said:


> Three suicide attempts? Lmao at this rate it's just easier to post "fuck all of you for believing me, thanks for the money and so long furries!"
> 
> Aldo how the hell did pibbleking even marry someone who is allegedly transphobic to her


As far as I know she only came out as transgender in the last ~year or two.


----------



## palmtreesalad (Jul 18, 2021)

Cowboy Cat said:


> Interesting take I saw earlier. IMO her grandma didn’t strike me as abusive but I also couldn’t get further than 7 minutes in and didn’t grow up in any kind of religious environment so I don’t know shit.



Kinda a power level, but I can tell you that it's not religious abuse. I have heard a lot of things from family members along the lines of "depressed people don't have a close enough relationship with God. If they did, they would be fine." It's just ignorance, not really abuse. Very old fashioned thinking that can easily be ignored cuz it's retarded. IMO, It would be abuse if her grandma made her get an exorcism or forced her into a cult or something. But that's not happening. If anyone is interested in hearing about religious abuse, there's plenty of former mormons on youtube who have made videos about their experiences.

Besides, many abuse victims don't come out as scamming liars so that's not really a valid excuse lol. It's better to be around old religious people than people who probably fuck their dogs


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Jul 18, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> _Finally!_ The blame-shift to the farms! Took them long enough! Tick that box on your bingo cards, everybody!


This is it folks, Kiwi Farms DDOS 4.0, because some speragatory decided to come on the forum and ruin a gossip train. I'm not worried, maybe if it was the 90s when furries made the internet, now it is just saturated with useless autistics.


----------



## Pax Europaea (Jul 18, 2021)

Thread is long overdue on this nigger troon.


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 18, 2021)

Pax Europaea said:


> Thread is long overdue on this nigger troon.


Honestly I was surprised she didn’t have a thread already. I question how much more will happen with her tho since the smart thing would be to refund people and ditch, at least until stuff simmers down. That said, she’s done the whole leaving forever thing several times over now.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 18, 2021)

Cowboy Cat said:


> Honestly I was surprised she didn’t have a thread already.


Someone having a thread often depends less on their cow-dom, and more on someone going through the trouble of writing the OP.

I considered volunteering to try my hand at OP-writing with this one, but I admit I didn't know a thing about her until this shitshow detonated all over the thread.


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 18, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Someone having a thread often depends less on their cow-dom, and more on someone going through the trouble of writing the OP.
> 
> I considered volunteering to try my hand at OP-writing with this one, but I admit I didn't know a thing about her until this shitshow detonated all over the thread.


Fair haha. I feel the same way, I followed her for a while but don’t have enough info to be able to put one together. At this point it may alternatively be better to do one on the Harvest Moon Howl Fest staff in general given how many of them seem prone to this sort of thing.


----------



## Velcheetah (Jul 18, 2021)

In July 2020 Twitter coddled Pibble when they publicly called a black man a coon and then screeched when he had the 'audacity' to ask for an equally public apology.
In March 2021 Twitter coddled Pibble when they encouraged a minor to commit suicide over an obvious rage bait post and called anyone who told them to stop a racist.
In April 2021 Twitter coddled Pibble when they drove while high on acid and live tweeted about it.
In June 2021 Twitter coddled Pibble when they used Juneteenth to push their GoFundMe, Paypal, and Cashapp and threatened to have anyone who didn't give them money harassed and blacklisted as a racist.
Two days before the fake suicide Twitter coddled Pibble when they begged a 15 year old kid from Poland to open his DMs so they could send him pictures of their shit filled toilet as punishment for saying nigga and not having an American cultural understanding of the word.
And this is all just the tip of the iceberg I know about.

This "I haven't been me these last two weeks" narrative Pibble is pushing is bullshit. They have ALWAYS been an abusive asshole who doesn't give a damn about anyone other than themself and uses their race as a cudgel to beat what they want out out of people. They just finally let enough of their ass show for people to realize not even their friends are safe from their attention whoring and grifting. Yet even after this Twitter continues to coddle them and brush off people complaining about these behaviors as racist, transphobic, or clout chasers dog piling on a poor poor victim. These fucks cheered Pibble on when they sicced their thousands of followers onto minors and wanted the kids to die. They don't get to cry "have empathy!" when people with fewer than 200 followers try to talk about how Pibble has hurt them and the community.


----------



## Pax Europaea (Jul 18, 2021)

These people are mentally instable.





"Please DM the 21 y/o who DMed you pictures of her shit, a selfie with todays date on it so you can say "Nigga"

Are these people real? This has to be a joke I'm not in on


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Jul 18, 2021)

Is anyone working on an OP for this loser? If not, I’ll step up to the plate and write it myself. I can’t stand this retard, and I only learned of xir existence two days ago.


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 18, 2021)

This (archived) was my favourite meltdown of hers recently, after being told she needed dysphoria to be trans or something iirc? She wrote that tweet and waited for the ass pats to roll in before announcing later (archived) that she was trans again.


----------



## Haint (Jul 18, 2021)

Velcheetah said:


> In July 2020 Twitter coddled Pibble when they publicly called a black man a coon and then screeched when he had the 'audacity' to ask for an equally public apology.
> In March 2021 Twitter coddled Pibble when they encouraged a minor to commit suicide over an obvious rage bait post and called anyone who told them to stop a racist.
> In April 2021 Twitter coddled Pibble when they drove while high on acid and live tweeted about it.
> In June 2021 Twitter coddled Pibble when they used Juneteenth to push their GoFundMe, Paypal, and Cashapp and threatened to have anyone who didn't give them money harassed and blacklisted as a racist.
> ...



You've never heard blacks calling each other "coon" before, or saying "quit cooning"? It happens, frequently even. Just talk a stroll through normie black Twitter. Happens all the time.


----------



## D.Va (Jul 19, 2021)

kek this woman is insane. wonder if she’ll fake her death over a evil nazi KF thread only to return in a couple days due to being terminally online


----------



## Haint (Jul 19, 2021)

D.Va said:


> kek this woman is insane. wonder if she’ll fake her death over a evil nazi KF thread only to return in a couple days due to being terminally online


Why can't they just stay dead? It's making our jobs that much more difficult.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jul 19, 2021)

If the bitch comes back, then make a thread. And make a disclaimer saying that interaction with her is banned, especially because she won't ever change and if she ends up pulling a Byuu, we will be blamed again because normies are too dense to understand that we have a no-touch policy.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jul 19, 2021)

Pastel said:


> What is it with black furries being absolute idiots? Sure, there are far worse offenders in the furry fandom, but you'd think that black furs would at least try to act decent. Dalmy, autumn, Sonicfox, Pibble. At this point I'm going to start keeping an eye on all black furries because they apparently have an inability to think.


It's performative. They didn't actually grow up in the black community and they don't have any connection to it so they have to go extra hard on their blackness online in order to cope.

Transitioning? Wearing a fursuit? Suicide baiting? The number of black people I know who grew up in black neighborhoods and do that shit is zero.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Jul 19, 2021)

Kuchipatchi said:


> If the bitch comes back, then make a thread. And make a disclaimer saying that interaction with her is banned, especially because she won't ever change and if she ends up pulling a Byuu, we will be blamed again because normies are too dense to understand that we have a no-touch policy.


I wouldn't consider the insane people on Twitter normies. They're about as from being that as we are.


----------



## Popcorn (Jul 19, 2021)

Popular porn author and suicidal attention whore oannablue / garblefart has passed away, apparently from graft vs host.







			https://twitter.com/squishfox/status/1417053072216363014
		


I cannot archive because I'm a mobile retard, sorry.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Jul 19, 2021)

Popcorn said:


> I cannot archive because I'm a mobile retard, sorry.


No worries, it happens.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 19, 2021)

Popcorn said:


> Popular porn author and suicidal attention whore oannablue / garblefart has passed away, apparently from graft vs host.
> 
> View attachment 2361355
> 
> ...


Well, if they did die I really hope it was medical. As much as we tell people to get cancer and die, the farms can't be blamed if it does happen.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 19, 2021)

Popcorn said:


> Popular porn author and suicidal attention whore oannablue / garblefart has passed away, apparently from graft vs host.
> 
> View attachment 2361355
> 
> ...


Imagine faking a suicide only to die from a graft rejection.

EDIT: Digging through the tweet chain and shit and the jokes are pretty funny. Also this. https://archive.ph/C0vHK


And of course we get a crossover:


----------



## Noebel (Jul 19, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Well, if they did die I really hope it was medical. As much as we tell people to get cancer and die, the farms can't be blamed if it does happen.


Would it count if I hire like ten most esoteric oujas I could find to channel negative energy under the declining Mars at them?


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Jul 19, 2021)

I’m sorry to derail, but I’ve been thinking and honestly I just know that Pibble will come back. I’ll write up an OP, and publish it when they come back. If you know anything or have any information, please PM me.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 19, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Imagine faking a suicide only to die from a graft rejection.
> 
> EDIT: Digging through the tweet chain and shit and the jokes are pretty funny. Also this. https://archive.ph/C0vHK
> 
> ...


mind you, the Squishfox account announcing the person's death is _also _Eevee if there's any indication. Why this couldn't have been announced on Eevee's main account will confuse me, you'd think that he'd announce it to more people.


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 19, 2021)

(Archived)

New updates to the GalacticFeral situation.


Spoiler: Fullsize Images
















Wolf, naturally, had a response.







Edit: Idk how much anybody knows about this situation, I entirely missed this when it came out originally. If GalacticFeral's google doc is accurate than the whole situation is pretty fucked up.


----------



## D.Va (Jul 20, 2021)

garblefart I just remember as being a terminally online bitter twitter user who just ree'd into the abyss about gamergate all day so death was probably a welcome change of lifestyle


----------



## YayLasagna (Jul 21, 2021)

Had said:


> Someone put this cursed shit on my TL, it's a "furry ageplay rap"
> View attachment 2310016(link)
> View attachment 2310017


I saw a real live person wearing that hat at work today.
I'm so glad I didn't have to deal with him.


----------



## D.Va (Jul 22, 2021)

Another day, another anonymous callout against an artist, this time against Fiddle / Cactus:




(archive)

It's absolutely brimming with out-of-context discord quotes which is basically reminiscent of my kf post history but it's so mundane I can't be bothered capping it. A PDF copy is attached.

Anonymous coward caller outer left some "evidence" videos which reveal some mutual friends (Lorrin, AdrianDiesOften, robo!, Jitters, Wishdream, Rolo).




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Troon Utopia Experiment (Jul 22, 2021)

D.Va said:


> Another day, another anonymous callout against an artist, this time against Fiddle / Cactus:
> 
> View attachment 2369267
> (archive)
> ...




That was short lived.







(archive)


----------



## Senty (Jul 22, 2021)

parfait_77 said:


> That was short lived.
> 
> View attachment 2369413
> View attachment 2369414
> (archive)



Damn. It takes gut to admit THAT.


----------



## HTTP Error 404 (Jul 22, 2021)

parfait_77 said:


> That was short lived.
> 
> View attachment 2369413
> View attachment 2369414
> (archive)


This is glorious.

The replies are even moreso.  Holy FUCK they are pissed at her.



Spoiler




































And they cannot grasp, AT ALL, the idea that she's just refusing to back down and apologize about this.  They're literally begging and pleading asking her to play along with the Tumblr Cancelation song and dance.  And she just said "Fuckit.  Yeah, I said some shit in private and I'm not going to apologize for it."  Holy shit.  The absolute balls.



Spoiler


















This is fucking glorious.  Just absolutely glorious.  You have this culture in the furfag community that the ultra-far lefty coomers have completely and utterly taken over the fandom, and if you disagree even a little with them up to and including literally grooming kids and masturbating in public -- see the Burned Fur movement and their reaction to that -- then you must be destroyed, and it leads everyone, absolutely everyone, to be as silent as fucking hell about ANYTHING.






			https://archive.ph/wip/6dbL7
		


This is my favorite reaction so far.  

"Abusive friendship with their idol?"  *Parasocial relationship nightmare*, holy fuck.  The artist just had some edgie fucking jokes on a private discord.  These people take it as a complete given that everyone in the furfag community will just immediately agree with their instane far lefty politics lockstep.  And them encountering someone who does art they like that is completely apolitical but actually disagrees with them is literally making them have breakdowns.

Senty Purr there I swear to god probably has a Fiddle shrine in his bedroom or something.

But I like the other ones who are claiming Fiddle was doing damage to the community.  Fucking HOW?  How can it be "oh this is such a shock" -- i.e., you did not FUCKING KNOW -- while it also "damaged the community."  You can't "damage a community" of internet fans of fucking anthro art.  You can't "damage the community" because you hate niggers and kikes in private.

We're gonna see so much more of this shit going forward as more and more people reach their breaking points and just say "you know what, fuck being careful around these fucking assholes."

And it's going to be absolutely glorious.  They only hold power over "the community" because everyone's afraid of being canceled by sociopathic white women and little sissy white fags on twitter.  They're not going to stop doing it just because people stop giving a shit.   Imagine ResetEra's self-segregation, only on a more massive scale.


----------



## D.Va (Jul 22, 2021)

While @inebrias points to a private Twitter account, this is the result of them moving their original account to @NaturalisedNat (archive) which is immediately clear within five seconds. Nothing much in their history other than art and pictures of nanachi though


----------



## Senty (Jul 22, 2021)

Just before anyone forgets, the callout boi also revealed Fiddle's Discord identity.


https://archive.md/AIY9DEdit: BBCode is fucking up on my end


----------



## HTTP Error 404 (Jul 22, 2021)

It's all performative.  It's all mean girl clique bullshit.  90% chance that the entire reasoning was that Fiddle was more popular than they were.  And they're reveling in the attention they're getting because of it.  All of them are dropping hints that "oh she was why I got into art did I mention I also do art I do art look at my art."












						🌸Luxx🌸 on Twitter: "This all came up at a really unfortunate time f…
					

archived 22 Jul 2021 10:10:34 UTC




					archive.ph
				




And here's them announcing they literally were conspiring in the background with each other.  Hilarious shit.

The only thing that shocked them was Fiddle just came right out and said fuckit.  She was supposed to twist on the vine or something for a while, maybe deny it, eventually apologize for it and be destroyed anyway, all while they prepared fainting couches so they could pretend to be oh-so-harmed that the furry made a joke about niggers and shared stonetoss in a private discord and gain clout and asspats for being anti-racist the entire time.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 22, 2021)

parfait_77 said:


> That was short lived.
> 
> View attachment 2369413
> View attachment 2369414
> (archive)


Finally, someone who told them to fuck off.


----------



## retardmode99 (Jul 22, 2021)

LMAO, looks like someone just got called out in the replies whilst shitting on Fiddle.

Also I'm pretty sure that the discord message about shock collars is in jest or taken out of context.
These people are so ruthless and retarded. Crabs in a bucket


----------



## Linoone (Jul 22, 2021)

It’s absolutely hilarious seeing manchildren screech over shit like this and drawing shitty “hate” art of said whoever.
Edit to avoid double posting, Dragoneer chimes in like a massive sperg then mumbles on about dumb shit that nobody cares about. Also please give him some pancakes!





			https://twitter.com/Dragoneer/status/1418189029221228552
		









						Dragoneer on Twitter: "How the hell you gonna be racist in a fandom w…
					

archived 22 Jul 2021 12:55:06 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 22, 2021)

I really like how this one comes so close to the mark, they almost admit that racism against white people exist, but them they dismiss it. GGWP.



Smuggly Prick said:


> Edit to avoid double posting, Dragoneer chimes in like a massive sperg then mumbles on about dumb shit that nobody cares about. Also please give him some pancakes!
> View attachment 2369821
> 
> 
> ...


'Neer, sweetie, the defining trait of what makes furries furries is liking anthropomorphic animal characters.
The second defining trait of what makes furries furries is generating drama for no reason.
The third defining trait of what makes furries furries is being way too fucking horny on main. 

_None of that_ has anything to do with diversity.

Also, look at this lily-white fat fuck trying to present himself as a paragon of diversity. We all know that ten years ago he would be laughing at those jokes, in public, like everybody else.


----------



## Loona (Jul 22, 2021)

parfait_77 said:


> That was short lived.
> 
> View attachment 2369413
> View attachment 2369414
> (archive)


What a chad move holy shit


----------



## D.Va (Jul 22, 2021)

fiddle on Twitter: "shock collars. Sounds horrible, right? Why the fu…
					

archived 22 Jul 2021 13:39:41 UTC




					archive.md
				




Good grief, just log off for a bit and wait for people to find a new thing to be mad about. Respect for not buckling to the mob and playing the apology game but at this point you're better off collecting your thoughts before making a retort. Starting with a "I may be racist, but" tweet just put her foot in the grave


----------



## palmtreesalad (Jul 22, 2021)

D.Va said:


> Another day, another anonymous callout against an artist, this time against Fiddle / Cactus:
> 
> View attachment 2369267
> (archive)
> ...



All I see is a based furry who doesn't walk on eggshells and is unapologetic about it  Good for her! Not a smart move for her publicity but I love to see people have some dignity. 

There's literally sex predators in the furry community who never get called out but god forbid you say you say mean jokes about black people! I hope they don't apologize cuz there's nothing to apologize for lmao. The only cuck move I see is that she pretended to be in support of BLM last year.


----------



## Uncle Joey (Jul 22, 2021)

Smuggly Prick said:


> It’s absolutely hilarious seeing manchildren screech over shit like this and drawing shitty “hate” art of said whoever.
> Edit to avoid double posting, Dragoneer chimes in like a massive sperg then mumbles on about dumb shit that nobody cares about. Also please give him some pancakes!
> View attachment 2369821
> 
> ...


That's not all, he goes on to write about some shit that may or may not have actually happened, then cries about "why ppl have to be mean "


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 22, 2021)

Uncle Joey said:


> That's not all, he goes on to write about some shit that may or may not have actually happened, then cries about "why ppl have to be mean "
> View attachment 2369859
> View attachment 2369860


isn't dragoneer white as fuck though

doesn't dragoneer's website have a, to his own very alleged twitter opinions, racism/nazi problem that makes furry twitter's racism/nazi problem look tame in comparison


----------



## Mikoyan (Jul 22, 2021)

Cable said:


> isn't dragoneer white as fuck though


I mean we think so but we don't know much about his biological dad...


----------



## Vault (Jul 22, 2021)

this shit gonna be funny as fuck. Otherkin worrying about it is hilarious.


Spoiler













Mexy even went and messaged the movie maker.


Spoiler


----------



## HTTP Error 404 (Jul 22, 2021)

D.Va said:


> View attachment 2369853View attachment 2369852
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the theory about it being a rat king that turned on her after she yeeted him from her life is true?  Interesting.  Makes some of the cult-like replies make a lot of sense.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 22, 2021)

Smuggly Prick said:


> Dragoneer chimes in like a massive sperg then mumbles on about dumb shit that nobody cares about. Also please give him some pancakes!


What a fat fuckwad.  The "community" is a bunch of people joined only by the fact they want to fuck dogs or even weirder animals.


----------



## Pastel (Jul 22, 2021)

It's times like these that I really love this website.


----------



## retardmode99 (Jul 22, 2021)

D.Va said:


> View attachment 2369853View attachment 2369852
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I wanted people to know how manipulative he was so I said all this knowing he would publicly use it as blackmail"
Hahahaha what a retard.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Jul 22, 2021)

Vault said:


> this shit gonna be funny as fuck. Otherkin worrying about it is hilarious.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Jesus Christ. Part of me thinks that this is some kind of trollpost or some very fucking weird attempt at publicity. If this is sincere then the only, and I mean ONLY response one should give to them is: 'Get help'.


----------



## Privileged Millennial (Jul 22, 2021)

Smuggly Prick said:


> It’s absolutely hilarious seeing manchildren screech over shit like this and drawing shitty “hate” art of said whoever.
> Edit to avoid double posting, Dragoneer chimes in like a massive sperg then mumbles on about dumb shit that nobody cares about. Also please give him some pancakes!
> View attachment 2369821
> 
> ...



Silence, dogfucker.


----------



## Uncle Joey (Jul 22, 2021)

An artist that goes by the name of "hijackerdraws" on twitter is also getting flak for not only defending fiddle but also being caught using words like "nigga" and "retard" frequently on his discord.




https://archive.md/1xxAM



Spoiler: screenshots














Honestly this is pretty mundane, and I wouldn't have even bothered making a post about it, but then it turns out that (big surprise) he's also a sex creep that wrote fanfiction about himself fucking a girl nearly ten years younger than him that he had only met the week before.




https://archive.md/SPZuG


Spoiler: degeneracy warning














He tries to pull the "I wasn't talking about her, just her character!" defense. Nobody buys it.




Today is one hell of a day for furfag drama, isn't it?


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 22, 2021)

D.Va said:


> View attachment 2369853View attachment 2369852
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She had the upper hand when she didn't give a fuck, but now that she gave fuck she's just dead to everybody


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 22, 2021)

PK Shitstorm said:


> She had the upper hand when she didn't give a fuck, but now that she gave fuck she's just dead to everybody


Yeah. If you tell people to fuck off, do it once and move on with your life. If you keep engaging, you're only going to make things worse for yourself.


----------



## Nano Shinonome (Jul 22, 2021)

I thought people learned after narpy got thrown out to stop putting faith in people that put on a wholesome persona because almost every single time they end up being an awful person behind the scenes. I just can't be surprised anymore because this has happened like five times now.


----------



## HTTP Error 404 (Jul 22, 2021)

retardmode99 said:


> "I wanted people to know how manipulative he was so I said all this knowing he would publicly use it as blackmail"
> Hahahaha what a retard.


I think you're misreading that.





I think what she's saying is that while she recognized he could blackmail her with her discord shit she still decided to start warning people about him, cause he was just that creepy.









Basically, it sounds like this inebrias guy was one of those creepy as fuck types that infest coomer or even just normal social media spaces sometimes and start manipulating the hell out of people.  And based on the organized cultlike response, well, I'm thinking she was spot on with what was happening in the background.





And yeah, the google doc has her mentioning she doesn't trust any of the weirdo furfags in her internet "circle of friends," and based on shit like this from the document, she's absolutely right to not have done so:




"Harming the community" by saying things in private.  Which "community," btw?  The "community" of people who read random coomer art on twitter and FA?  That's not a community, but calling it one is a sure fire red flag for people who are trying to be manipulative as shit.

And the cope and seethe leaking out of that callout post includes stuff like this:










They knew she had them pegged for being Tumblrina tier trash, and that's probably the thing that pissed them off more than anything else.


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 22, 2021)

HTTP Error 404 said:


> I think you're misreading that.
> 
> View attachment 2370716
> 
> ...


Watch everyone put the creep on a pedestal and make them a saint and elevate them while Fiddle will be forever the devil for out of context discord quotes, also that last bit where she throws the rest under the bus just goes to show how "strong" this "community" is, its just a bunch of backstabbing whores ready to kill each other for the slightest of offenses, these people never left highschool mentally


----------



## NotSoAceCatPartTwo (Jul 22, 2021)

Cable said:


> mind you, the Squishfox account announcing the person's death is _also _Eevee if there's any indication. Why this couldn't have been announced on Eevee's main account will confuse me, you'd think that he'd announce it to more people.



Why does eevee always have to be involved in this shit? I swear I cannot fathom how a single person can attract so much drama around them.



D.Va said:


> View attachment 2369853View attachment 2369852
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know what is more hilarious, the actual drama or the meltdown. They had my repect when they owned their shit and didn't gave a shit, now they just multiplied the ridicule by the tenfold. Today is just a nice day indeed.


----------



## The Rabbit Holes (Jul 22, 2021)

good evening
denver furries have outed some of their own as zoos
here are the links for those who wish to cap and discuss
THE CALLOUT TWITTER ACCOUNT (KnotTellingU)
The main subtweet about it


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Jul 22, 2021)

The Rabbit Holes said:


> good evening
> denver furries have outed some of their own as zoos
> here are the links for those who wish to cap and discuss
> THE CALLOUT TWITTER ACCOUNT (KnotTellingU)
> The main subtweet about it



The account: https://archive.md/puFzB
The tweet: https://archive.md/r1csY

Make sure you archive this shit next time.


----------



## HTTP Error 404 (Jul 22, 2021)

Can we all just take a moment to appreciate the glorious pun that is "Knot Telling You" being the callout blog about fucking zoophiles?


----------



## omori (Jul 22, 2021)

Pibble is sperging out again


----------



## Pizdec (Jul 22, 2021)

So there's some drama going on between two furfags, both popular in their own rights. One is apparently harassing the other over grooming minors in VRchat and has apparently been harassing them.

Archive of the current tweet thread
Archive of the thread in the tweet quote.

Tldr: fur fag he said she said drama.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 22, 2021)

You just have to love furries. We spend a couple weeks with barely any activity in the thread, just the usual background noise of furry lolcows mooing.

Then this week arrives and we're up to our knees in so much furry drama we can barely keep track of it all.


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 22, 2021)

omori said:


> View attachment 2371073
> Pibble is sperging out again


came here to post this lol. really appreciate the person who linked this in the replies







CommonSenseWYAHoney said:


> I’m sorry to derail, but I’ve been thinking and honestly I just know that Pibble will come back. I’ll write up an OP, and publish it when they come back. If you know anything or have any information, please PM me.



you may wanna go ahead and post that OP lol


----------



## The Rabbit Holes (Jul 22, 2021)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> The account: https://archive.md/puFzB
> The tweet: https://archive.md/r1csY
> 
> Make sure you archive this shit next time.


just an idle watcher here. thanks for your dedication and time tho


----------



## Strayserval (Jul 22, 2021)

omori said:


> View attachment 2371073
> Pibble is sperging out again


Kiwifarms killcount about to go up tenfold


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 22, 2021)

omori said:


> View attachment 2371073
> Pibble is sperging out again


Wonder what will the FBI do, will they stop them before they actually go out and harm somebody or will they just give em a pistol and a pat on the back


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 22, 2021)

HTTP Error 404 said:


> "Harming the community" by saying things in private.


You can't harm a COOMmunity anyway.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Jul 22, 2021)

omori said:


> View attachment 2371073
> Pibble is sperging out again



So is Pibble the cousin, or does faking suicide run in the family?


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Jul 22, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> View attachment 2371072
> So there's some drama going on between two furfags, both popular in their own rights. One is apparently harassing the other over grooming minors in VRchat and has apparently been harassing them.
> 
> Archive of the current tweet thread
> ...





			https://twitter.com/Malfaren/status/1418347550189490182
		



			https://archive.ph/G59Ni
		






						RE: Atiratael Accusations
					






					docs.google.com
				











						RE: Atiratael Accusations
					

archived 22 Jul 2021 23:35:51 UTC




					archive.ph
				




Short version, Atiratael seems to be ass mad that Malfaren wouldn't be his daddy dom and no one else's.
I kinda buy Malfaren's story unless evidence of him actually doing anything comes out, based on the logs he shared on Twitter.


----------



## Dahmer (Jul 22, 2021)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> So is Pibble the cousin, or does faking suicide run in the family?


Pibble is pretending to be one of her cousins to "verify" that she totally killed herself for real this time.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 22, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> Pibble is pretending to be one of her cousins to "verify" that she totally killed herself for real this time.


Didn't we have someone interested in writing up a thread for Pibble? I think this whole puppet show with her "cousin" has handily qualified her for one.


----------



## Pizdec (Jul 22, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> Short version, Atiratael seems to be ass mad that Malfaren wouldn't be his daddy dom and no one else's.


Explains why this faggot is claiming Malf's a pedo, lol


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 22, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> Short version, Atiratael seems to be ass mad that Malfaren wouldn't be his daddy dom and no one else's.
> I kinda buy Malfaren's story unless evidence of him actually doing anything comes out, based on the logs he shared on Twitter.


I have had the displeasure of putting up with Malfaren's sperging, and I can assure you that Mal's a massive faggot and I wouldn't be surprised if he's into that.


----------



## palmtreesalad (Jul 22, 2021)

omori said:


> View attachment 2371073
> Pibble is sperging out again


Lol this is how you get on an FBI watchlist. This definitely won't help their case


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jul 22, 2021)

This talk on Therians reminded me of this flowchart:













						An Exjestential Nightmare, This is messy and I made it in like 10 min…
					

archived 23 Jul 2021 02:50:42 UTC




					archive.fo
				











						An Exjestential Nightmare
					

This is messy and I made it in like 10 minutes just take it




					jeshire.tumblr.com
				




Honestly, I think all of them are just different forms of Clinical Lycanthropy and should be treated accordingly.


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Jul 22, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> This talk on Therians reminded me of this flowchart:
> 
> 
> View attachment 2371847
> ...


Personally I think it's on how far they take it. As Long as no one is being harmed, you know.


----------



## Pizdec (Jul 22, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> https://twitter.com/Malfaren/status/1418347550189490182
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They also did FinDom, which again, I've noticed the trend of a fool and his money are easily parted when it comes to sexual gratification it seems.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 23, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> They also did FinDom, which again, I've noticed the trend of a fool and his money are easily parted when it comes to sexual gratification it seems.


this seems to be quite a common trend, the less than stable one doing the findom tends to get "cold feet" and absolutely demand the money back, and then try to offer non-money goods such as entire accounts until the horniness period is up.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jul 23, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> This talk on Therians reminded me of this flowchart:
> 
> 
> View attachment 2371847
> ...


They're telling people to look into different flavours of madness.

Get help if you hate yourself in any way, bruh!


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Jul 23, 2021)

Ugh, fuck you Pibble, now I have to devote my time to documenting your public tard rages and getting neck deep into the intricacies of the furry coomunity.



Archive
I think you need to go right back to that hospital, except you need to be put in the mental ward. Go ahead, take my life. You’re already going to be taking away my Friday. Someone more versed in furry drama, please PM me.


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Jul 23, 2021)

CommonSenseWYAHoney said:


> Ugh, fuck you Pibble, now I have to devote my time to documenting your public tard rages and getting neck deep into the intricacies of the furry coomunity.
> 
> View attachment 2372168
> 
> ...


I find it more offensive that Pibble is not only trying to pretend to be their cousin who somehow got access to their dead relative's account and decided to just rage on their main instead of grieving but has put on like a horribly stereotypical ghetto typing mannerism to try and convince people Pibble did kill himself and this is someone else tweeting. In all honesty this is probably the funniest shit I've seen from a furry suicide baiting.


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Jul 23, 2021)

GayDemiBoy said:


> I find it more offensive that Pibble is not only trying to pretend to be their cousin who somehow got access to their dead relative's account and decided to just rage on their main instead of grieving but has put on like a horribly stereotypical ghetto typing mannerism to try and convince people Pibble did kill himself and this is someone else tweeting. In all honesty this is probably the funniest shit I've seen from a furry suicide baiting.


definitely. It might even top the 13 Pages Why: Byuuicide event in terms of hilarity.


----------



## Pax Europaea (Jul 23, 2021)

The ironic thing is if the troon had just ceased all communication, made different social medias and was smart about it, the community could have easily believed she had actually either commited suicide or gone for serious treatment for suicidal tendencies.

But no, terminally online trannys can't help but check Twitter every five minutes.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jul 23, 2021)

CommonSenseWYAHoney said:


> Ugh, fuck you Pibble, now I have to devote my time to documenting your public tard rages and getting neck deep into the intricacies of the furry coomunity.
> 
> View attachment 2372168
> 
> ...


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Hmofa(g) (Jul 23, 2021)

Why can't troons and furfags just let me love my furry wife in peace. They always are involved with groom, pedo, nasty and petty drama shit.



CommonSenseWYAHoney said:


> Ugh, fuck you Pibble, now I have to devote my time to documenting your public tard rages and getting neck deep into the intricacies of the furry coomunity.
> 
> View attachment 2372168
> 
> ...


I like how hostile he is even to the ones that are trying to be nice to him.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Jul 23, 2021)

omori said:


> View attachment 2371073
> Pibble is sperging out again


It's almost mortifying how this Pibble shit is going. What goes through someone's mind for them to fake their own death 3 (or 2?) times and larp as their cousin on their own fucking social media? All because they got called out for doing something minuscule compared to whatever else they got away with.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 23, 2021)

Aviary Hideaway said:


> It's almost mortifying how this Pibble shit is going. What goes through someone's mind for them to fake their own death 3 (or 2?) times and larp as their cousin on their own fucking social media? All because they got called out for doing something minuscule compared to whatever else they got away with.


I'd love to get a glimpse into Pibble's mind, just so I could ask her subconscious _"just which part of this scheme seemed like a good idea to you?"_. Because either she's trying to play a really clever con, or she's got the planning skills of a drunken gerbil.


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Jul 23, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> https://twitter.com/Malfaren/status/1418347550189490182
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surprisingly, Atiratael actually admits that it was all bullshit and that he was being a tool. Though apparently, the accusations of grooming originated from someone else, and he just spread them.


			https://twitter.com/Atiratael/status/1418525784549990400
		



			https://archive.ph/sTpmc
		


Malfaren seems quick to forgive, as he'd just rather this be over with it seems.


			https://twitter.com/Malfaren/status/1418527641737568258
		









						Malfaren 👑 on Twitter: "After some extensive back and forth, Atirata…
					

archived 23 Jul 2021 13:14:33 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## Pizdec (Jul 23, 2021)

PirateLordRidley said:


> Surprisingly, Atiratael actually admits that it was all bullshit and that he was being a tool. Though apparently, the accusations of grooming originated from someone else, and he just spread them.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Atiratael/status/1418525784549990400
> ...


In other words, a giant nothingburger, all because some furfag couldn't keep it in his pants.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 23, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> In other words, a giant nothingburger, all because some furfag couldn't keep it in his pants.


At least no one got diddled.

How's that for low expectations?


----------



## palmtreesalad (Jul 23, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I'd love to get a glimpse into Pibble's mind, just so I could ask her subconscious _"just which part of this scheme seemed like a good idea to you?"_. Because either she's trying to play a really clever con, or she's got the planning skills of a drunken gerbil.



She's probably having a manic episode, people make poor decisions when that happens and it's pretty obvious she has mental illness


----------



## Pizdec (Jul 23, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> At least no one got diddled.
> 
> How's that for low expectations?


And once again, in the future, if Malf actually does anything, no one is going to take it seriously, so thanks furfag, lol.


----------



## HTTP Error 404 (Jul 23, 2021)

creepy shit.





She can't figure out how to open a Discord message with him and that will load their chat history, apparently.

I just tested with my own discord, and you definitely can, if you search for a person who has blocked you, right click and message them.  That will open up a chat log with them.   I don't know if Discord fucks with things if you x out of a chat log in your direct messages list though.  The one person who has blocked me I still can load the chat history of, even on this freshly formatted Win11 machine + on the website version of discord... but I never X'd out of the chat window.

Edit:  Called it.  Some kinda cult of personality thing going on in the background, guaranteed.






			https://archive.ph/FnY2V


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 23, 2021)

HTTP Error 404 said:


> View attachment 2373319
> View attachment 2373320
> View attachment 2373324
> View attachment 2373325View attachment 2373327
> ...


These people are the reason i put red flags on anyone who uses the word "community" un-ironically


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 23, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> And once again, in the future, if Malf actually does anything, no one is going to take it seriously, so thanks furfag, lol.


The question you have to ask is: would they have taken it seriously in the first place? The answer is, more often than you think, lolno.


----------



## Hmofa(g) (Jul 23, 2021)

HTTP Error 404 said:


> View attachment 2373319
> View attachment 2373320
> View attachment 2373324
> View attachment 2373325View attachment 2373327
> ...


I don't know why she just can't power on through the drama and let it cool down. She doesn't even have to cut herself from social media just because she said some shit on discord.


----------



## NotSoAceCatPartTwo (Jul 23, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> This talk on Therians reminded me of this flowchart:
> 
> 
> View attachment 2371847
> ...



I call all of them "delusion", Y'all need a therapist.



Hmofa(g) said:


> I don't know why she just can't power on through the drama and let it cool down. She doesn't even have to cut herself from social media just because she said some shit on discord.



I give her one week before she's back.


----------



## Misery Niggas (Jul 23, 2021)

HTTP Error 404 said:


> View attachment 2373319
> View attachment 2373320
> View attachment 2373324
> View attachment 2373325View attachment 2373327
> ...


i see that hole is digging more deeper by the day it seems.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 23, 2021)

It's fucking legit.


----------



## R3X20 (Jul 23, 2021)

HTTP Error 404 said:


> She can't figure out how to open a Discord message with him and that will load their chat history, apparently.


I guess the leaker used some dm nuke script, she's plain retarded, or if she's right about him being dangerous (Maybe a doxx?) even more blackmailing, in any case she fucked up for not shutting up after the first tweets and just leaving for a few days/weeks while they got someone else to dogpile
Also, i remember someone mentioning that this isn't the first time the leaker does this and last time it was also malicious, in any case there will be even more drama sooner or later


----------



## Pizdec (Jul 23, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> It's fucking legit.
> View attachment 2374907


Archive from the post. Apparently Malf is trying to claim this is fake, too.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 23, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> It's fucking legit.
> View attachment 2374907


this reads fake as fuck tbh, but I haven't really seen all too much of how Malfaren is like for what it's worth so this could be real. With the only shown thing being the specific hour and minute posted as well, no telling how old these messages are. However, a Tweet from Malfaren seemingly implicates that, if real, this whole exchange happened in _*2018*_.



https://twitter.com/Malfaren/status/1418761965359484929 / https://archive.ph/mGLnu archive


----------



## Pizdec (Jul 24, 2021)

Navos is rage quitting.


----------



## Big Bang (Jul 24, 2021)

Cable said:


> this reads fake as fuck tbh, but I haven't really seen all too much of how Malfaren is like for what it's worth so this could be real. With the only shown thing being the specific hour and minute posted as well, no telling how old these messages are. However, a Tweet from Malfaren seemingly implicates that, if real, this whole exchange happened in _*2018*_.
> View attachment 2374937
> https://twitter.com/Malfaren/status/1418761965359484929 / https://archive.ph/mGLnu archive.


We're getting into territory of the furry community forging evidence. In that case, the easiest way to confirm it's fake is to look through the actual chat logs on the app with a video accessing Telegram. Now that there's suspicion of faked screenshots, nothing can be believed unless it's direct from the source (video of them accessing the convo from the app) or there are reliable parties to verify that this legitimately happened (for example, the person who was in the conversations coming out to confirm it). In a court case, a subpoena to Telegram would be the accepted evidence. The conversation seems hamfisted to me. One thing you don't want to do is underestimate the degeneracy of horny people. To Catch a Predator has shown some very cringy conversations. . Edit: https://twitter.com/Malfaren/status/1418662488707579905 https://archive.md/Mu3S6 I believe it's fake now because Word_Caster deleted their original posts and responded with that rage quit. Someone who was telling the truth wouldn't flee like that; they would double down and try to show that they're telling the truth. People who aren't telling the truth are more likely to flee when caught in a lie.


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Jul 24, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> It's fucking legit.
> View attachment 2374907


Maybe I'm biased by retrospect but man this looks really obviously faked to me. Basically no one actually talks like that, right?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 24, 2021)

Cable said:


> this reads fake as fuck tbh, but I haven't really seen all too much of how Malfaren is like for what it's worth so this could be real. With the only shown thing being the specific hour and minute posted as well, no telling how old these messages are. However, a Tweet from Malfaren seemingly implicates that, if real, this whole exchange happened in _*2018*_.
> View attachment 2374937
> https://twitter.com/Malfaren/status/1418761965359484929 / https://archive.ph/mGLnu archive





TheBigOne said:


> We're getting into territory of the furry community forging evidence. In that case, the easiest way to confirm it's fake is to look through the actual chat logs on the app with a video accessing Telegram. Now that there's suspicion of faked screenshots, nothing can be believed unless it's direct from the source (video of them accessing the convo from the app) or there are reliable parties to verify that this legitimately happened (for example, the person who was in the conversations coming out to confirm it). In a court case, a subpoena to Telegram would be the accepted evidence. The conversation seems hamfisted to me. One thing you don't want to do is underestimate the degeneracy of horny people. To Catch a Predator has shown some very cringy conversations. . Edit: https://twitter.com/Malfaren/status/1418662488707579905 https://archive.md/Mu3S6 I believe it's fake now because Word_Caster deleted their original posts and responded with that rage quit. Someone who was telling the truth wouldn't flee like that; they would double down and try to show that they're telling the truth. People who aren't telling the truth are more likely to flee when caught in a lie.





PirateLordRidley said:


> Maybe I'm biased by retrospect but man this looks really obviously faked to me. Basically no one actually talks like that, right?



Well way I see it, it goes two ways.

If it's the truth, the dude who posted it ran like a little bitch and we'll have Zaush 2.0 with new thread material. If it's a lie, this will blue ball the shit out of this subforum for a good minute before something else happens.

Ah well, we've had so many recorded explosions recently, you can't have it all.


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Jul 24, 2021)

democracy is now racist, apparently


----------



## Pax Europaea (Jul 24, 2021)

Cowboy Cat said:


> View attachment 2375919
> democracy is now racist, apparently


Funny that the only thing people like Wolf, Pibble and any other BIPOC person has taught me is that they are all hollow, race-baiting, scamming, absolutely rotten to the core niggers.

They give black people and natives a bad name. And have done nothing but make it worse for the lower down ones by being absolute clowns.


----------



## D.Va (Jul 24, 2021)

> The Comanche became the dominant tribe on the southern Great Plains in the 18th and 19th centuries. They are often characterized as "Lords of the Plains" and they presided over a large area called Comancheria, which came to include large portions of present-day Texas, Colorado, New Mexico, Oklahoma and Kansas. Comanche power depended on bison, horses, trading, and raiding. The Comanche hunted the bison of the Great Plains for food and skins; their adoption of the horse from Spanish colonists in New Mexico made them more mobile; they traded with the Spanish, French, Americans and neighboring Native-American peoples; and (most famously) they waged war on and raided European settlements as well as other Native Americans.[4] *They took captives from weaker tribes during warfare, using them as slaves or selling them to the Spanish and (later) Mexican settlers. They also took thousands of captives from the Spanish, Mexican, and American settlers and incorporated them into Comanche society.**[5*]



So when is Isananika going to pay reparations


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 24, 2021)

Burned Furs did nothing wrong.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 24, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Burned Furs did nothing


Fixed that for you, chief.


----------



## Hmofa(g) (Jul 24, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Fixed that for you, chief.


They at least tried to fight back (somewhat) against the way the Fandom was going, even though it was more like a sandcastle trying to stop a wave.


----------



## Pukebucket (Jul 25, 2021)

Hmofa(g) said:


> They at least tried to fight back (somewhat) against the way the Fandom was going, even though it was more like a sandcastle trying to stop a wave.


I don't know if a bunch of proto-SJWs going on a divine crusade to castrate the horniest fandom on the planet, only to wind up pummeling one another over whether or not the gays should be allowed to stay or not can be referred to as "fighting back" against anything other than their own repressed homosexuality.


----------



## Popcorn (Jul 25, 2021)

CommonSenseWYAHoney said:


> Ugh, fuck you Pibble, now I have to devote my time to documenting your public tard rages and getting neck deep into the intricacies of the furry coomunity.
> 
> View attachment 2372168
> 
> ...



I am so fucking confused. Is this pibble pretending to be dead and larping as her cousin, who somehow has access to pibble's Twitter and also writes in the same rambling edgy schitzo word salad way pibble does?

I am too retarded to navigate this website


----------



## teriyakiburns (Jul 25, 2021)

Pukebucket said:


> I don't know if a bunch of proto-SJWs going on a divine crusade to castrate the horniest fandom on the planet, only to wind up pummeling one another over whether or not the gays should be allowed to stay or not can be referred to as "fighting back" against anything other than their own repressed homosexuality.


Yeah, I don't know why people hold up burned furs as anything other than fucking morons. Some of them might have identified genuine issues within the furry morass, but they went about solving it in the most autistic and divisive way possible.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 25, 2021)

teriyakiburns said:


> Yeah, I don't know why people hold up burned furs as anything other than fucking morons. Some of them might have identified genuine issues within the furry morass, but they went about solving it in the most autistic and divisive way possible.


I'll paraphrase an old post here: the problem with the Burned Furs was the usual problem with online movements: a complete and total lack of gatekeeping.

Any random asshole could speak as a "representative" of the group. So they started out as mere prudes worried about the fandom's broader image, but it _very _quickly devolved into gay-bashing, moralist right-wing sperging, false-flagging by spiteful furfags, etcetera. By the time the original group realized the shit they were in, it was far too late to try to turn it around. The message was completely lost already.

On the other hand... looking at how the furry fandom is today it's clear the Burned Furs had _a_ point starting out, even if they couldn't convey it (or act on it) worth a damn.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Jul 26, 2021)

Cowboy Cat said:


> democracy is now racist, apparently


This is almost on par with my own bad takes. How is voting oppressive?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 26, 2021)

Absurdist Laughter said:


> This is almost on par with my own bad takes. How is voting oppressive?


Because white people do it.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jul 26, 2021)

Absurdist Laughter said:


> This is almost on par with my own bad takes. How is voting oppressive?


gentrification and gerrymandering

...in other words, 'Nazi physics'.


----------



## Noebel (Jul 27, 2021)

So, I've got some news from the MOTHEЯLANД.

Synopsis: one furfag, Balto the Wolf(Sergey Victorovich Rakhnovskiy), cut other furfags testicle(only one). It's not some carthel tier shit, because the recipient of cutting, Yulia Volkova/Yulia the Wolfess(Yuri Borisovich Kostyakov) wanted that. "Surgery" did not went as planned, because Balto isn't a surgeon, and youtube videos aren't a substitute for a proper medical education. So, only one testicle ended up removed and patient ended up in a hospital. Still wants to become a woman.

Balto is known for possesing quite a volume of guro on his pc. Also drug user and has AIDS.(this is taken straight from russian chans, so it should be taken with a grain of salt, but is quite feasible, I'd say).
They've agreed to do this two days prior. Equipment they've used mostly consisted of one ampule of lidocaine, a scalpel, surgical thread, maybe something else. It was conducted in a bathroom.


Spoiler: [NSFL, Islamic content]A heavily censored pic of cut testicle





One of their accounts got hacked and Balto's and Yulia's dialogue got leaked. It looks like Balto actually ate the cut testicle. These might be fake, but the act of ballcutting is real.


When it became obvious, that youtube failed Balto in acquiring actual surgical skills, he panicked and sent his patient to an actual hospital, where he was patched up. Now Balo and his boyfriend are in Turkey, putting some distance, and Yulia tells everyone(officially), that he conducted the whole procedure himself and Balto was just an advisor on the matters. He plans to go to Thailand and do this properly next time.

The End.

Well, not exactly. Another funny thing worth mentioning is the place where it all happened. It's a house where more regular types of hedonism and degeneracy are conducted regularly. Owner of the whole place is a middle-tier government official and a member of a political party 'Yabloko'(center/center-left; considered soc-dem, and aforementioned boyfriend of Balto(not officially, obviously). Now the whole thing kinda got under the light, so there are more stuff to potentially unfold, but not furry-related.

Question: should I properly archive all screens(these are on russian) and put down links to social media of involved people(also russian, glorified facebook clone), or no need to bother, because only a few people here speak cyka?

UPD: Balo's AIDS status doesn't have solid proof, so I thought I should mention that.


----------



## AssRock (Jul 27, 2021)

Noebel said:


> So, I've got some news from the MOTHEЯLANД.
> 
> Synopsis: one furfag, Balto the Wolf(Sergey Victorovich Rakhnovskiy), cut other furfags testicle(only one). It's not some carthel tier shit, because the recipient of cutting, Yulia Volkova/Yulia the Wolfess(Yuri Borisovich Kostyakov) wanted that. "Surgery" did not went as planned, because Balto isn't a surgeon, and youtube videos aren't a substitute for a proper medical education. So, only one testicle ended up removed and patient ended up in a hospital. Still wants to become a woman.
> 
> ...



Archive EVERYTHING.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jul 27, 2021)

Noebel said:


> So, I've got some news from the MOTHEЯLANД.
> 
> Synopsis: one furfag, Balto the Wolf(Sergey Victorovich Rakhnovskiy), cut other furfags testicle(only one). It's not some carthel tier shit, because the recipient of cutting, Yulia Volkova/Yulia the Wolfess(Yuri Borisovich Kostyakov) wanted that. "Surgery" did not went as planned, because Balto isn't a surgeon, and youtube videos aren't a substitute for a proper medical education. So, only one testicle ended up removed and patient ended up in a hospital. Still wants to become a woman.
> 
> ...


"Heavily censored"
Bruh, I can still see it.


----------



## Noebel (Jul 27, 2021)

AssRock said:


> Archive EVERYTHING.


It turns out the happening itself is like a month old. Just leaked to the russian /b/ recently. By the efforts of yet another furry. It seems he was stirring this thing in some furry communities for some time, and now decided to spread the word to the non-furries. From the brief snippets of information I've got, he's known for leading one man crusades against AIDS in the community(or, at least, the Moscow part of it) and can be an antivaxer tier bitch. Overall, not much more to save actually. Some voicemails and calls between some participants of this and an archieved Yulias social media post from the hospital. It's actually quite hard to put somebody in an asylum, moreso gender disphory cannot be cured, so, as far as I know, Yulia was discharged.


Kuchipatchi said:


> "Heavily censored"
> Bruh, I can still see it.


Yes, I could've worded it better, but I did marked it with Not Safe For Life.


----------



## Hmofa(g) (Jul 27, 2021)

Noebel said:


> So, I've got some news from the MOTHEЯLANД.
> 
> Synopsis: one furfag, Balto the Wolf(Sergey Victorovich Rakhnovskiy), cut other furfags testicle(only one). It's not some carthel tier shit, because the recipient of cutting, Yulia Volkova/Yulia the Wolfess(Yuri Borisovich Kostyakov) wanted that. "Surgery" did not went as planned, because Balto isn't a surgeon, and youtube videos aren't a substitute for a proper medical education. So, only one testicle ended up removed and patient ended up in a hospital. Still wants to become a woman.
> 
> ...


My balls hurt just from reading that. God, why would you let someone who has no knowledge on surgery to do a operation on your body, especially your fucking testicles. He was using fucking youtube videos for god's sake, FUCKING YOUTUBE VIDEOS.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jul 27, 2021)

Noebel said:


> So, I've got some news from the MOTHEЯLANД.
> 
> Synopsis: one furfag, Balto the Wolf(Sergey Victorovich Rakhnovskiy), cut other furfags testicle(only one). It's not some carthel tier shit, because the recipient of cutting, Yulia Volkova/Yulia the Wolfess(Yuri Borisovich Kostyakov) wanted that. "Surgery" did not went as planned, because Balto isn't a surgeon, and youtube videos aren't a substitute for a proper medical education. So, only one testicle ended up removed and patient ended up in a hospital. Still wants to become a woman.
> 
> ...


Holy fucking shit OWCH.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 27, 2021)

Holy shit, this thread escalated _hard _these past two weeks. We went from furfag drama, to false suicides, to actual deaths, to _fucking backyard orchiectomy_. These Russians really don't fuck around.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jul 27, 2021)

Hmofa(g) said:


> My balls hurt just from reading that. God, why would you let someone who has no knowledge on surgery to do a operation on your body, especially your fucking testicles. He was using fucking youtube videos for god's sake, FUCKING YOUTUBE VIDEOS.


There are YouTube videos regarding everything, I noticed.
I remembered reading an article where someone learned abortions this way.
...no link here because that was not a furry incident.


----------



## Noebel (Jul 28, 2021)

Hmofa(g) said:


> My balls hurt just from reading that. God, why would you let someone who has no knowledge on surgery to do a operation on your body, especially your fucking testicles. He was using fucking youtube videos for god's sake, FUCKING YOUTUBE VIDEOS.





JethroTullamore said:


> Holy fucking shit OWCH.


Well, it's not the worst junk removal freak accident that happened in Russia. There was a religious sect called Skoptsy, an unlicensed fork of Christianity, centered around castration as a primary soul-saving measure. To stop the blood they were using such cutting edge XVIII century medical technology as hot iron, for example. I won't go into much detail, as they weren't furries, but knowing name some info can be easly found.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 28, 2021)

Glad my stomach is empty. What the fuck is wrong with the furries?


----------



## TheOtherOne (Jul 28, 2021)

My stomach turned upside down from that, what the hell.
Who in their right mind decides to just do that kind of procedure without being medically licensed to do so?


----------



## Hellenic Warrior (Jul 28, 2021)

Seriously...... all this drama and for what........ anthropomorphic characters are attractive as hell and there are so many positive things about furries but sometimes I just can't stand the drama in this community!!!!


----------



## Hellenic Warrior (Jul 28, 2021)

Why are people rating my comment "dumb?" I didn't say anything dumb


----------



## One Sick Puppy (Jul 28, 2021)

Welcome to the farms.


Hellenic Warrior said:


> I didn't say anything dumb


You did.


Hellenic Warrior said:


> Seriously...... all this drama and for what........


Entertainment.


Hellenic Warrior said:


> anthropomorphic characters are attractive as hell


We didn't need to know that you find anthropomorphic characters to be attractive as hell.


Hellenic Warrior said:


> and there are so many positive things about furries


Such as?


Hellenic Warrior said:


> but sometimes I just can't stand the drama in this community!!!!


Drama makes for entertainment though~


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 28, 2021)

Hellenic Warrior said:


> Why are people rating my comment "dumb?" I didn't say anything dumb


Dude, for your own sake: *lurk more.*


----------



## Crossed Animal (Jul 28, 2021)

Hellenic Warrior said:


> Why are people rating my comment "dumb?" I didn't say anything dumb


I might be mistaken, but there was a rule in reference to what you did. 

Something about... lamenting the fandom?


----------



## Mr. Internet (Jul 28, 2021)

Hellenic Warrior said:


> Why are people rating my comment "dumb?" I didn't say anything dumb


.txt anyone?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 28, 2021)

Mr. Internet said:


> .txt anyone?


random.txt probably has like four dozen versions of that line already.


----------



## nanny911 (Jul 28, 2021)

Hellenic Warrior said:


> anthropomorphic characters are attractive as hell


This is a better candidate for random.txt.


----------



## Linoone (Jul 29, 2021)

Hellenic Warrior said:


> Seriously...... all this drama and for what........ anthropomorphic characters are attractive as hell and there are so many positive things about furries but sometimes I just can't stand the drama in this community!!!!







Edit: image was too big, sorry about that.


----------



## Troon Utopia Experiment (Jul 29, 2021)

Smuggly Prick said:


> View attachment 2388454



Please make your screenshots smaller, Jesus.

Also, I'm late and talking about Fiddle again, but I found something truly horrifying. Where it comes from I have no single clue, though I do feel bad for this poor child.



Spoiler






As far as I know this picture is from before she got called out, though it does make it funnier in retrospect. I also wonder, why the fuck did she ever produce bodypillows anyway? I thought this bitch was supposed to make safe for work content. Furry artists have no self restraint so it doesn't really surprise me but still, I guess she didn't hate the horny people as much as she hated niggers.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 29, 2021)

parfait_77 said:


> Also, I'm late and talking about Fiddle again, but I found something truly horrifying. Where it comes from I have no single clue, though I do feel bad for this poor child.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bodypillows aren't inherently NSFW, although most are because _porn sells_. With furries, so long as there aren't genitalia or nipples in view, they say it's SFW even if the context or pose would raise eyebrows among the normies. The one in the photo is skirting way too close to the line because of the kid, though.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jul 29, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Bodypillows aren't inherently NSFW, although most are because _porn sells_. With furries, so long as there aren't genitalia or nipples in view, they say it's SFW even if the context or pose would raise eyebrows among the normies. The one in the photo is skirting way too close to the line because of the kid, though.


Can he not just get a plushie the way normal children do?


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Jul 29, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Can he not just get a plushie the way normal children do?


That risks developing a plushie fetish.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Jul 29, 2021)

Absurdist Laughter said:


> That risks developing a plushie fetish.


I'd like to think the chances of a plushie sending a kid on the path to becoming Carpet Samples 2 are very slim.


----------



## Noebel (Jul 29, 2021)

parfait_77 said:


> Please make your screenshots smaller, Jesus.
> 
> Also, I'm late and talking about Fiddle again, but I found something truly horrifying. Where it comes from I have no single clue, though I do feel bad for this poor child.
> 
> ...


Are you sure it's from her and not a bootleg? Wish and aliexpress oftenly use all kinds of non-chinesse intelectual property with close to zero fucks. I'm asking because they have lots of these.


Spoiler: I've checked



It was mostly anime, actually. Didn't found any actual furries, but that's because I've decided to skip a few pages and 


Spoiler: I









Spoiler: went








Spoiler: too








Spoiler: far








Spoiler: somebody








Spoiler: help








Spoiler



And these were recommended to me by the site on the last one



fucking belissimo























There's also lots of options for custom design. So, I wouldn't unapologetically blame it on her without a little more backstory to the situation.


----------



## Pax Europaea (Jul 29, 2021)

Regarding Fiddle, I've stumbled upon a weird fan cult around them. A discord to be specific.
I'm not going to post the link for obvious reasons. But here is some of the things I've found there.
Warning... Huge warning.


Spoiler


----------



## Noebel (Jul 29, 2021)

Pax Europaea said:


> View attachment 2389319


No, Towelie, you can't get out of this one by just getting high! You must tell the court you was just following orders!


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 29, 2021)

Pax Europaea said:


> Regarding Fiddle, I've stumbled upon a weird fan cult around them. A discord to be specific.
> I'm not going to post the link for obvious reasons. But here is some of the things I've found there.
> Warning... Huge warning.
> 
> ...


Search is currently fucked so I can't look it up. What's with this particular bitch?


----------



## round robin (Jul 29, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Search is currently fucked so I can't look it up. What's with this particular bitch?


You mean Fiddle? The furry artist that owned up to being a racist transphobe just like a week ago?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 29, 2021)

round robin said:


> You mean Fiddle? The furry artist that owned up to being a racist transphobe just like a week ago?


Was it only a week ago? Everything is just a blur after the de-balled furfag.

I still don't get the point of that discord, though. Are they a-logging? Are they just being ironically edgy? What?


----------



## round robin (Jul 29, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Was it only a week ago? Everything is just a blur after the de-balled furfag.
> 
> I still don't get the point of that discord, though. Are they a-logging? Are they just being ironically edgy? What?


Could be a little bit of everything. Hatred, admiration, trolling, furries are autistic like that. It certainly wouldn't be out of the ordinary for it to be a bunch of still-seething lefty furfags making constant hate art since they've finally found a white whale that refuses to back down, but it's just as likely to be repressed righty furfags making semi-ironic worship-posts since they've finally found another furfag that refuses to back down. Who cares why, just laugh.


----------



## Hmofa(g) (Jul 29, 2021)

Pax Europaea said:


> Regarding Fiddle, I've stumbled upon a weird fan cult around them. A discord to be specific.
> I'm not going to post the link for obvious reasons. But here is some of the things I've found there.
> Warning... Huge warning.
> 
> ...


Anything more about this discord? Place looks good for possible lolcow material.


----------



## Pax Europaea (Jul 29, 2021)

Hmofa(g) said:


> Anything more about this discord? Place looks good for possible lolcow material.


It just seems like a semi-ironic fan cult where they draw porn/idealise fiddleafox's character and their racism/transphobia. I don't want to link the Discord nor its parent server as to not encourage gay ops.


----------



## potato in mah painus (Jul 29, 2021)

Hellenic Warrior said:


> Why are people rating my comment "dumb?" I didn't say anything dumb


There, I rated your posts autistic instead. Happy?


----------



## Hellenic Warrior (Jul 29, 2021)

Not really but thank you anyway!!


----------



## Misery Niggas (Jul 30, 2021)

Pax Europaea said:


> Regarding Fiddle, I've stumbled upon a weird fan cult around them. A discord to be specific.
> I'm not going to post the link for obvious reasons. But here is some of the things I've found there.
> Warning... Huge warning.
> 
> ...


this is funny as hell and i hope more gets found.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jul 30, 2021)

Hellenic Warrior said:


> Why are people rating my comment "dumb?" I didn't say anything dumb


You are taking cartoon animals _way_ too seriously.

Also, your grammar is painful, but even cleaned-up grammar cannot hide your exceptional anger.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Jul 30, 2021)

Pax Europaea said:


> Regarding Fiddle, I've stumbled upon a weird fan cult around them. A discord to be specific.
> I'm not going to post the link for obvious reasons. But here is some of the things I've found there.
> Warning... Huge warning.
> 
> ...


I may be behind on the fiddleafox lore, but what's with the broccoli in that kkk one?


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jul 30, 2021)

Aviary Hideaway said:


> I may be behind on the fiddleafox lore, but what's with the broccoli in that kkk one?


Klansmen love broccoli, how do you not know that?


----------



## Crossed Animal (Jul 30, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> Klansmen love broccoli, how do you not know that?


My retardation knows no bounds.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jul 30, 2021)

Apparently, someone spammed the front page o FurAffinity with pornography of real children.
I do not mean drawn art of 17-year-old lizards or art o fat Alice from Wonderland.
I mean photographs of actual children being ruined.



			https://twitter.com/ben300/status/1420821563314688001
		









						Ben300 on Twitter: "Front page of FA is being spammed with child porn…
					

archived 31 Jul 2021 02:40:09 UTC




					archive.fo


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Jul 30, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Apparently, someone spammed the front page o FurAffinity with pornography of real children.
> I do not mean drawn art of 17-year-old lizards or art o fat Alice from Wonderland.
> I mean photographs of actual children being ruined.
> 
> ...




I get wanting to troll FurAffinity. As a degenerate of the site I really do. Even I want to sometimes 

But there has to be something really wrong with you if you'd think this is ok at all. Like, I've seen roadkill spam, gross irl fetish porn Spam, ect.   That all was unpleasant, but nothing to this level. Ever. 

Needless to say, I'm glad I missed that one


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 30, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Apparently, someone spammed the front page o FurAffinity with pornography of real children.
> I do not mean drawn art of 17-year-old lizards or art o fat Alice from Wonderland.
> I mean photographs of actual children being ruined.
> 
> ...


Anyone posting CP for any reason deserves to rot in hell.

And CP aside, anyone looking at FA's frontpage deserves whatever happens to their eyeballs.


----------



## Chomosexual (Jul 31, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Apparently, someone spammed the front page o FurAffinity with pornography of real children.
> I do not mean drawn art of 17-year-old lizards or art o fat Alice from Wonderland.
> I mean photographs of actual children being ruined.
> 
> ...


Spammed? I'd say it's Dragoneer accidentally sharing his collection.


----------



## Big Bang (Jul 31, 2021)

FA does store child porn. There are accounts that have legitimate child porn that are still sitting on FA's servers. Making a new account and then uploading with your picture marked as Scraps means it doesn't get seen on the main page. If you have no followers, no one will know that you've uploaded it unless you link it to them. This is also one of the methods people used to distribute pay-to-view furry art in the older days. Many of those accounts are still  not banned. I think I mentioned it to Yak a long time ago, but can't find the notes since FA deletes notes after a certain time unless they're archived. As you can see, nothing has been done.


----------



## Dahmer (Jul 31, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> FA does store child porn. There are accounts that have legitimate child porn that are still sitting on FA's servers. Making a new account and then uploading with your picture marked as Scraps means it doesn't get seen on the main page. If you have no followers, no one will know that you've uploaded it unless you link it to them. This is also one of the methods people used to distribute pay-to-view furry art in the older days. Many of those accounts are still  not banned. I think I mentioned it to Yak a long time ago, but can't find the notes since FA deletes notes after a certain time unless they're archived. As you can see, nothing has been done.


If there's actual CP on the site's servers, it needs to be reported to the feds. Let Dragoneer hold the bag for mismanaging the site.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Jul 31, 2021)

You know what I appreciate about what Ben3000 did there? He didn't *fucking link it, *cause go figure, the REAL shit gets you jailed for even linking to it. Wish the dickheads who look at anime porn would realize the same with how much they clutter the internet with their whining of "durr this is basically REAL CP", cause no motherfucker, if it was; you'd be JAILED with how much you smear that shit over your account.


----------



## Pax Europaea (Jul 31, 2021)

Misery Niggas said:


> this is funny as hell and i hope more gets found.


I don't know if this existed prior or not. But some more things I found.

Threads the Discord linked to. NSFL.

https://boards.4chan.org/trash/thread/40411742 [Archive ] Newer
https://desuarchive.org/trash/thread/40418512/ [Archive ] Older

Given the leaks happened on or before the 22nd it seems these all spawned as a result.



Spoiler: warning . warning. warning.


----------



## Marche (Jul 31, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Apparently, someone spammed the front page o FurAffinity with pornography of real children.
> I do not mean drawn art of 17-year-old lizards or art o fat Alice from Wonderland.
> I mean photographs of actual children being ruined.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of when Dan Olsen and Lauralie bailey spammed CP on 8ch so Dan could screnshot it and write an article about how 8chan is full of Child porn and when confronted by Hotwheels it turned out Dan didnt even report it


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 1, 2021)

Bungus Scrungus said:


> You know what I appreciate about what Ben3000 did there? _He didn't *fucking link it, *cause go figure, the REAL shit gets you jailed for even linking to it._ Wish the dickheads who look at anime porn would realize the same with how much they clutter the internet with their whining of "durr this is basically REAL CP", cause no motherfucker, if it was; you'd be JAILED with how much you smear that shit over your account.


That aspect scares me the most. Our troll unleashed a sort of Roko's Basilisk on FurAffinity. Simply seeing pornography of real children would have that stored in your history and cache. Not everyone even knows tha they exist, much less know how to clear that stuff. Even if you did, automatic downloaders (including the Tor Onion FurAffinity archive) would store the incriminating pornography another way, forming a sort of unseen spot. The sad thing is tha they would be arrested because of something that was essentially unintentional: plenty of us remember having seeing pornography and other horrid things in old pop-up and banner ads... or accidentally visiting shock sites... or scrolling through social media... or seeing unhidden NSFW/NSFL stuff in these forums.

Thi situation also punishes whistleblowers: by telling the police or otherwise about a case of child pornography, you ar essentially admitting to having watched the stuff yourself, opening you p to investigation and inevitable arrest. That is even worse if you found the pornography someplace that can only be accessed through a link; you get jailed because you linked to the stuff.

Our troll knows all of this. Though thon is going to be arrested eventually, thon can do a lot of damage because the law is extremely zealous, discouraging others from telling the police. Trying to reduce the reach of the law would not work, either; traffickers of children _will and can_ exploit *every last loophole*, thus benefitting immensely from any reduced reach.

In a way, I can understand our troll's twisted logic: i furry pædos (which, to some people, includes _all_ furries) have spent even decades escaping justice, then getting them arrested of possessing pornography of real children would be the only way they would get any sort of punishment... in a form of poetic irony, a that.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Aug 1, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> That aspect scares me the most. Our troll unleashed a sort of Roko's Basilisk on FurAffinity. Simply seeing pornography of real children would have that stored in your history and cache. Not everyone even knows tha they exist, much less know how to clear that stuff. Even if you did, automatic downloaders (including the Tor Onion FurAffinity archive) would store the incriminating pornography another way, forming a sort of unseen spot. The sad thing is tha they would be arrested because of something that was essentially unintentional: plenty of us remember having seeing pornography and other horrid things in old pop-up and banner ads... or accidentally visiting shock sites... or scrolling through social media... or seeing unhidden NSFW/NSFL stuff in these forums.
> 
> Thi situation also punishes whistleblowers: by telling the police or otherwise about a case of child pornography, you ar essentially admitting to having watched the stuff yourself, opening you p to investigation and inevitable arrest. That is even worse if you found the pornography someplace that can only be accessed through a link; you get jailed because you linked to the stuff.
> 
> ...


So basically, the only way to take down pedophiles online in a super reliable way; is by mutually assured destruction for any and all parties? God, that's fucked.


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2021)

CP Spam used to be a big, big issue for FA, as well as a lot of chanboards. Pawsru, lulznet and such back in day used to get hit hard by cp spam. The pics of full kid nudity + text links to shady russian sites and all that. Lulz got abandoned by a lot of folk because they literally just didn't care do anything for the longest time and it kept happening again and again and again. That and zoospam.

I know Kaleomeow has a habit of occassionally spamming cp and his own dox/nudes to FA as most likely part of a humiliation fetish or something. He would literally post photos of himself posing with printed out photos of naked kids, and him in full view holding up his ID card. I missed the spam this time but I'm going to assume it was more of a 'random pictures' spam and not something as organized as Kaleo does.

It's been a good couple of years since I saw a legit cp spam on FA. People are weird. I don't think it's so much a 'fuck the furries' than it is people who just love shocking others and sickos who enjoy showing off their collections to nonconsenting public.


----------



## Dahmer (Aug 1, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> That aspect scares me the most. Our troll unleashed a sort of Roko's Basilisk on FurAffinity. Simply seeing pornography of real children would have that stored in your history and cache. Not everyone even knows tha they exist, much less know how to clear that stuff. Even if you did, automatic downloaders (including the Tor Onion FurAffinity archive) would store the incriminating pornography another way, forming a sort of unseen spot. The sad thing is tha they would be arrested because of something that was essentially unintentional: plenty of us remember having seeing pornography and other horrid things in old pop-up and banner ads... or accidentally visiting shock sites... or scrolling through social media... or seeing unhidden NSFW/NSFL stuff in these forums.
> 
> Thi situation also punishes whistleblowers: by telling the police or otherwise about a case of child pornography, you ar essentially admitting to having watched the stuff yourself, opening you p to investigation and inevitable arrest. That is even worse if you found the pornography someplace that can only be accessed through a link; you get jailed because you linked to the stuff.
> 
> ...


That's a little reactionary. Feds can tell the difference between images that were cached vs images that were intentionally downloaded. There are fingerprints to images that gives it away. You're not going to get partyv& because you accidentally stumbled upon CP and your browser cached it.


----------



## Big Bang (Aug 1, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> That's a little reactionary. Feds can tell the difference between images that were cached vs images that were intentionally downloaded. There are fingerprints to images that gives it away. You're not going to get partyv& because you accidentally stumbled upon CP and your browser cached it.


Additionally, 'whistleblowers' are not often arrested for reporting child porn. Federal agents aren't that retarded. Data can tell you how long an image has been stored on your computer (granted you didn't alter that, which would then look highly suspicious). Reporting it around the time of exposure with no prior history of sex offenses will get a minor investigation probed at you but rarely results in jail time on your end. Even 'intentional' downloads: clicking on a link to download something can result in accidental exposure to child porn. If you're clicking a bunch of download links and waiting days before reporting it, you're going to look more suspicious.


----------



## Pizdec (Aug 2, 2021)

Cenny, in the middle of packing his gaping asshole with napkins, had this hot take to share, calling out the double standard of people liking animal dicks but not animal vags.


Spoiler: Genitalia etiquette


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 2, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> Cenny, in the middle of packing his gaping asshole with napkins, had this hot take to share, calling out the double standard of people lbags. Animal dicks but not animal vags.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Genitalia etiquette
> ...


...how about we say 'no' to all of these?


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Aug 2, 2021)

Well, I can at least respect the desire for consistency, cause god knows the community NEEDS that; but degeneracy is still degeneracy, even if consistent. Average Joe Bob is still gonna want you to fuck off away from his pet dog, regardless if you're consistent or not.


----------



## Catboi (Aug 2, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> Cenny, in the middle of packing his gaping asshole with napkins, had this hot take to share, calling out the double standard of people lbags. Animal dicks but not animal vags.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Genitalia etiquette
> ...



To be fair he's not wrong. I see so many furries use female animal genitals on art as proof someone is a zoophile while thirsting over dog and horse dick. Furries are ful of hypocritical gay men who will find excuses to oust or harrass anything female.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 2, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> Cenny, in the middle of packing his gaping asshole with napkins, had this hot take to share, calling out the double standard of people lbags. Animal dicks but not animal vags.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Genitalia etiquette
> ...


He should go complain to Bad Dragon and the large gay furry contingent out there, both of which helped normalize dog and horse dicks among furries. While he's at it, he should also complain about unrealistic sizes when it comes to furry dicks. Both have the same origin.

And it's not like these dicks are realistic or accurate either. They may kind of look the part, but they're still wrong. I mentioned it on the Dragoneer thread a few months back: I know a veterinarian who has a personal vendetta against furries. Besides abhorring the usual dogfucking, she's permanently annoyed that the cumbrained idiots don't even _try_ to get things right. I've heard a couple of rants from her, but knots in particular drive her up a wall. "IT ONLY ENGORGES WHEN THE DOG IS ALREADY DONE! IT'S NOT JUST A SIGN OF ERECTION!" She's got a similar thing going on with how furries draw horse cocks.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 2, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> And it's not like these dicks are realistic or accurate either. They may kind of look the part, but they're still wrong. I mentioned it on the Dragoneer thread a few months back: I know a veterinarian who has a personal vendetta against furries. Besides abhorring the usual dogfucking, she's permanently annoyed that the cumbrained idiots don't even _try_ to get things right. I've heard a couple of rants from her, but knots in particular drive her up a wall. "IT ONLY ENGORGES WHEN THE DOG IS ALREADY DONE! IT'S NOT JUST A SIGN OF ERECTION!" She's got a similar thing going on with how furries draw horse cocks.


Will this fit in random.txt?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 2, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Will this fit in random.txt?


Perhaps a little long. But since we're here, let me give you the _sequel_ to my friend's rant.

As I said on Dragoneer's thread, I don't remember her _exact _words, but here's the general gist of it. Degenerates pay attention:


Spoiler: On the subject of horsecock



The dick is long and _floppy_, it's not a towering pillar of rock-hard flesh and it's comparatively skinny in a lot of breeds. _Some_ breeds do have flat glans, but your characters' probably _doesn't_. The skin has a somewhat rough and wrinkly and mottled texture even when fully erect, it's not going to glisten like a lubed-up porn star's dick. And finally (this one really drove her up the wall), _horses don't have knots_. That "ring" halfway down some furries call a "median ring" _isn't_ erectile tissue, it's the end of the foreskin. And every time someone draws a horse with a canine knot, God kills a kitten.


----------



## Jangarango (Aug 2, 2021)

I’d be inclined to believe some furries like the not entirely realistic animal cocks for the same reason they like their animals to walk on two legs and talk: too close to real feels too uncomfortable.

But yeah, a lot of furries also simply don’t know the accuracies of how to draw these things, for better or worse.


----------



## Pukebucket (Aug 2, 2021)

Catboi said:


> To be fair he's not wrong. I see so many furries use female animal genitals on art as proof someone is a zoophile while thirsting over dog and horse dick. Furries are ful of hypocritical gay men who will find excuses to oust or harrass anything female.



*Short Answer: *Dog and horse dick are normalized because references were easy to find for normies since the beginning, and some artists could delude themelves that they weren't supporting the sexual exploitation of animals if they just kept to eyeballing animal husbandry sites. Mare and dog cunt are getting more popular as time goes on, but there are still some who feel that the only way anyone could've seen that shit in the first place is through actual beast porn, and not grainy animal mating pics taken off Google.



Spoiler: Long Answer



Back in the early days of the internet, animal husbandry sites were all over the fucking place, particularly amongst backyard dog and horse breeders. Many of these sites would post or share guides on how to breed or harvest sperm from dogs and horses, oftentimes with photos that worked as visual references for artists who didn't want to get caught hanging around on beast sites or didn't want have to wade through photos of someone going balls-deep into a dog just to find horse dick pics.

Many artists looking for content in this way were well into telling themselves that they weren't contributing to the sexual exploitation of animals because the reference material they were using was intended to be purely scientific. I also remember there being a couple schisms between these artists and the ones who proudly shared their beast porn sources; even though they were both drawing dog and horse dick, the people using animal husbandry references felt that the ones using real zoo porn were contributing to the belief that all anatomically-correct furry porn artists were dogfuckers or something. Overall it was very amusing.

The thing about animal husbandry guides is that they typically only discuss the male genitalia, since getting the animal to ejaculate is sort of nessecary in order to get genetic material. Most of the female part of the guides just reminded people to put the jizz into the right hole and had very little photographic or written reference pertaining to the female sex organs of the animal in question; certainly nothing about how to get them off or where their clitoris was, with only zoos holding any sort of interest in that.

So, back during this era, if someone was drawing anatomically correct dog or horse vagina the general assumption was that it most likely _had _been taken from a zoo site somewhere.

Mare pussy didn't start getting wildly popular until the brony fandom exploded. One post on 4chan sticks out in my mind; some dude talking extensively about how good horse sex is and going into explicit detail regarding the genitals and process, with some bronies going " Ew, what the fuck...." but more being intrigued and asking for additional details. A market erupted overnight around that time of furry artists looking to monopolize on a new subset of the fandom obsessed with fucking female horses and there was a steady growth of MLP porn featuring anatomically-correct genitals.

I have no idea who started the dog spade trend but I also believe it likely has similar roots on beast sites or some zoofag talking it up as the next big thing to normalize it.

Over time, as sites like Bad Dragon became popular and the furry fandom normalized dog and horse dick, a higher demand for interest other types of animal genitalia began to surface even among previously "normie" furries and the rest is history.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Aug 2, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Perhaps a little long. But since we're here, let me give you the _sequel_ to my friend's rant.
> 
> As I said on Dragoneer's thread, I don't remember her _exact _words, but here's the general gist of it. Degenerates pay attention:
> 
> ...


That's a lot of dead kittens...


----------



## The Whore of Babylon (Aug 2, 2021)

Pukebucket said:


> *Short Answer: *Dog and horse dick are normalized because references were easy to find for normies since the beginning, and some artists could delude themelves that they weren't supporting the sexual exploitation of animals if they just kept to eyeballing animal husbandry sites. Mare and dog cunt are getting more popular as time goes on, but there are still some who feel that the only way anyone could've seen that shit in the first place is through actual beast porn, and not grainy animal mating pics taken off Google.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


id also point out that a large proportion of furries have a canid fursona so that would help numbers probably


----------



## Pukebucket (Aug 2, 2021)

The Whore of Babylon said:


> id also point out that a large proportion of furries have a canid fursona so that would help numbers probably


Yep. Horses and dogs were obscenely popular as fursonas since the fandom's inception; horses in particular having massive appeal among the size queen types and canines being a general fandom favorite due to coming in many shapes and sizes.

Cats were also extremely popular, but mostly among girls and bottoms where dick type wasn't much of a consideration (see also; rabbit and mouse fursonas), and anatomically-accurate spined cat dicks were generally assumed to be painful so didn't get popular until recently.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 2, 2021)

teriyakiburns said:


> That's a lot of dead kittens...


I think all those shock links to 2guys1horse backfired terribly.


----------



## NotSoAceCatPartTwo (Aug 2, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Perhaps a little long. But since we're here, let me give you the _sequel_ to my friend's rant.
> 
> As I said on Dragoneer's thread, I don't remember her _exact _words, but here's the general gist of it. Degenerates pay attention:
> 
> ...


That's a bunch of information I didn't need nor want, thank you. 

I'm not even religious but I suddenly have this urge to hit the church and drown in baptismal water.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 3, 2021)

I love this conversation about animal genitalia as much as the next guy but we really should move to a different topic because the bottle of cyanide looks more and more like delicious lemonade to me each passing fucking minute that I have to read any of this shit and no @Pukebucket I'm not reading your fucking wall of text you fucking sped.


----------



## Mr. Internet (Aug 3, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> I love this conversation about animal genitalia as much as the next guy but we really should move to a different topic because the bottle of cyanide looks more and more like delicious lemonade to me each passing fucking minute that I have to read any of this shit and no @Pukebucket I'm not reading your fucking wall of text you fucking sped.


It's Animal Control; you genuinely expected better?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 3, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> I love this conversation about animal genitalia as much as the next guy but we really should move to a different topic because the bottle of cyanide looks more and more like delicious lemonade to me each passing fucking minute that I have to read any of this shit and no @Pukebucket I'm not reading your fucking wall of text you fucking sped.


After the past couple of weeks and with all the literal motherfucking shit going on the frontpage, this sort of thread is _almost_ refreshing.

But sure. Anyone has any generic furry lolcow saying something brainless yet harmless so we can cleanse everybody's palate?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 3, 2021)

Mr. Internet said:


> It's Animal Control; you genuinely expected better?


You've been here for two months.



Corn Flakes said:


> After the past couple of weeks and with all the literal motherfucking shit going on the frontpage, this sort of thread is _almost_ refreshing.
> 
> But sure. Anyone has any generic furry lolcow saying something brainless yet harmless so we can cleanse everybody's palate?


Check twitter maybe, I wouldn't be surprised if SOME faggot wasn't screeching about something.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 3, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> I love this conversation about animal genitalia as much as the next guy but we really should move to a different topic because the bottle of cyanide looks more and more like delicious lemonade to me each passing fucking minute that I have to read any of this shit and no @Pukebucket I'm not reading your fucking wall of text you fucking sped.


Eh... I am sorry that I pushed thi subject.
I honestly did not know tha this was going to go that far.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Aug 3, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> I love this conversation about animal genitalia as much as the next guy but we really should move to a different topic because the bottle of cyanide looks more and more like delicious lemonade to me each passing fucking minute that I have to read any of this shit and no @Pukebucket I'm not reading your fucking wall of text you fucking sped.


Commas exist.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Aug 3, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> You've been here for two months.
> 
> 
> Check twitter maybe, I wouldn't be surprised if SOME faggot wasn't screeching about something.


The only thing remotely close to furry screech outs is that everyone got mad at some chick in the Warrior Cats fandom for not liking a certain character as the fandom had retconned him into a gay stereotype.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 3, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> The only thing remotely close to furry screech outs is that everyone got mad at some chick in the Warrior Cats fandom for not liking a certain character as the fandom had retconned him into a gay stereotype.


Scraping from the bottom of the fucking barrel are we... After Chris raping his mom it sounds like everyone's too distracted online to continue the infighting.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Aug 3, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Scraping from the bottom of the fucking barrel are we... After Chris raping his mom it sounds like everyone's too distracted online to continue the infighting.


How the fuck are you supposed to top a dude faking being trans to fuck lesbians then fucking his dementia-ridden mom after spending the last 20 years autisticly ranting about his OC character crossover w/ 2 of the most retarded video game franchises (Sonic & Pokemon) & whatever the fuck the Merge is?

The only way AC is gonna get drama that can get our attention long enough to not focus on that shit again is if Bad Dragon or some other major company finally gets members arrested for animal abuse or some shit


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 3, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> The only way AC is gonna get drama that can get our attention long enough to not focus on that shit again is if Bad Dragon or some other major company finally gets members arrested for animal abuse or some shit


Man, now that would be the dream...


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Aug 3, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Man, now that would be the dream...


Warren does have a point though. It HAS been rather quiet here... It's odd


----------



## Spoonomancer (Aug 3, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> How the fuck are you supposed to top a dude faking being trans to fuck lesbians then fucking his dementia-ridden mom after spending the last 20 years autisticly ranting about his OC character crossover w/ 2 of the most retarded video game franchises (Sonic & Pokemon) & whatever the fuck the Merge is?
> 
> The only way AC is gonna get drama that can get our attention long enough to not focus on that shit again is if Bad Dragon or some other major company finally gets members arrested for animal abuse or some shit


we have Lou Gagliardi who seemingly fits the shameless grifter angle of Chris-chan but without the whole Post-Dimensional-Merge mindset Chris has, as well as being a potential "beats his elderly mom to death for not giving him chicken nuggets" type lolcow, and Graeme Kelly, who, right now, has people getting on to him for being shamelessly into diapered children and just general pedophile kinks if this helps at all.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 3, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> How the fuck are you supposed to top a dude faking being trans to fuck lesbians then fucking his dementia-ridden mom after spending the last 20 years autisticly ranting about his OC character crossover w/ 2 of the most retarded video game franchises (Sonic & Pokemon) & whatever the fuck the Merge is?
> 
> The only way AC is gonna get drama that can get our attention long enough to not focus on that shit again is if Bad Dragon or some other major company finally gets members arrested for animal abuse or some shit


I have suggestion.

Maybe we have been focusing way too hard on twitter, and not so much other furry outlets. Doesn't TGFB still exist or /fur/ or something going on that's hilarious and autistic?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Aug 3, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> I have suggestion.
> 
> Maybe we have been focusing way too hard on twitter, and not so much other furry outlets. Doesn't TGFB still exist or /fur/ or something going on that's hilarious and autistic?


Wouldn't know about those places but I know Telegram is going to have some shit if you know how to look. Furries just seem so heavily concentrated on there + Twitter that it seems hard to believe something's not up


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 3, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> Wouldn't know about those places but I know Telegram is going to have some shit if you know how to look. Furries just seem so heavily concentrated on there + Twitter that it seems hard to believe something's not up


From what I've seen, a lot of more lol-worthy types seem to be congregating in closed Telegram groups or Discord servers. Those aren't that hard to get into, but ever since last year I've been losing interest in running socks. Shit is often _very_ repetitive in those places, and there are only so many instances of furries emoting at one another I can withstand before I just stop checking altogether.

And really, furries just being cringy and horny isn't even worth reporting anymore. Not with the level of drama we're at. Unless someone says or gets caught doing something wrong and cops a canceling attempt, or unless they already have a story/narrative we're following, it all just fades into background noise.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Aug 3, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> From what I've seen, a lot of more lol-worthy types seem to be congregating in closed Telegram groups or Discord servers. Those aren't that hard to get into, but ever since last year I've been losing interest in running socks. Shit is often _very_ repetitive in those places, and there are only so many instances of furries emoting at one another I can withstand before I just stop checking altogether.
> 
> And really, furries just being cringy and horny isn't even worth reporting anymore. Not with the level of drama we're at. Unless someone says or gets caught doing something wrong and cops a canceling attempt, or unless they already have a story/narrative we're following, it all just fades into background noise.


Yeah, it's why when I see minor spazz outs now, I just archive and move on. I'm thinking if it ever becomes relevant, someone will just find the archives later


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 3, 2021)

I'm still disappointed that the whole Mal thing turned out to be a massive pile of bullshit. Probably something I shouldn't admit but I've been around him and he's an insufferable whiny faggot.


----------



## Furry Troon (Aug 3, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I know a veterinarian who has a personal vendetta against furries. Don't fuck dogs but also depict dog genitals correctly.


interesting take


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 3, 2021)

Furry Troon said:


> interesting take


She explained it like this: imagine you spent 8 years of your life studying dinosaurs in university. Then someone points at a pterodactyl and _insists_ it's a dinosaur. As far as she's concerned, furries aren't just perverted losers, they're _also_ willfully misinformed. Feels to me a bit like prosecuting a school shooter for breaking a window with a stray bullet, _on top_ of killing fifteen classmates. Just a pointless aggravator. But that's her pet peeve and her rants are funny so I like egging her on on it.


----------



## Furry Troon (Aug 3, 2021)

TIL pterodactyls aren't dinosaurs, what an educational website


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 3, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> She explained it like this: imagine you spent 8 years of your life studying dinosaurs in university. Then someone points at a pterodactyl and _insists_ it's a dinosaur. As far as she's concerned, furries aren't just perverted losers, they're _also_ willfully misinformed. Feels to me a bit like prosecuting a school shooter for breaking a window with a stray bullet, _on top_ of killing fifteen classmates. Just a pointless aggravator. But that's her pet peeve and her rants are funny so I like egging her on on it.





Furry Troon said:


> TIL pterodactyls aren't dinosaurs, what an educational website


Ooook had to look this one up. Apparently they're pterosaurs, not dinosaurs, because they were fliers and had limbs like wings...or some bullshit fuck you it's a goddamn dinosaur and I am not going to listen to a vet's ramblings about the proper genus when she's explaining in great detail about the SEXUAL ANATOMY OF LIVING ANIMALS.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 3, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Ooook had to look this one up. Apparently they're pterosaurs, not dinosaurs, because they were fliers and had limbs like wings...or some bullshit fuck you it's a goddamn dinosaur and I am not going to listen to a vet's ramblings about the proper genus when she's explaining in great detail about the SEXUAL ANATOMY OF LIVING ANIMALS.


Dude, chill. A veterinarian is the last person I'd be bothered about knowing about animal dicks. She at least had to learn it for practical purposes. As for it being posted here, in the context of showing how deluded and wrong furries are about the species they _themselves_ idolize? To quote our president: c'mon, man! You're in fucking Animal Control. None of this is an arcane secret not meant for mortal eyes. You can find most of that with a single google search. So avert your eyeballs to protect your delicate constitution, and quit your pearl-clutching.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 3, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Dude, chill. A veterinarian is the last person I'd be bothered about knowing about animal dicks. She at least had to learn it for practical purposes. As for it being posted here, in the context of showing how deluded and wrong furries are about the species they _themselves_ idolize? To quote our president: c'mon, man! You're in fucking Animal Control. None of this is an arcane secret not meant for mortal eyes. You can find most of that with a single google search. So avert your eyeballs to protect your delicate constitution, and quit your pearl-clutching.


I'm not on about the veterinarian's knowledge of the animal weiner, they're expected to know this shit. I'm just...how mad do you have to be to get into a tirade about people drawing fantasy shit? I would assume the intention of getting away from reality would probably be a little safer than trying to express "artistically" as much accuracy as possible to IRL animals, something no one should ever see.

There are examples of this out there. I have seen them with my own eyes. I refuse to elaborate.


----------



## Dahmer (Aug 3, 2021)

Cable said:


> we have Lou Gagliardi who seemingly fits the shameless grifter angle of Chris-chan but without the whole Post-Dimensional-Merge mindset Chris has, as well as being a potential "beats his elderly mom to death for not giving him chicken nuggets" type lolcow, and Graeme Kelly, who, right now, has people getting on to him for being shamelessly into diapered children and just general pedophile kinks if this helps at all.


Even Lou seems boring in comparison to what's going on with CWC.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 3, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> Even Lou seems boring in comparison to what's going on with CWC.


We can only hope Lou starts raping his mother too so there's some balance.

I say this as a joke. I say this not as a psychic prediction. If Lou fucks his mother or anything that cannot provide consent in a legal way I had nothing to do with any implication of future events to come.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 3, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> We can only hope Lou starts raping his mother too so there's some balance.
> 
> I say this as a joke. I say this not as a psychic prediction. If Lou fucks his mother or anything that cannot provide consent in a legal way I had nothing to do with any implication of future events to come.


His mother? Not so much. Some random kid or maybe even an animal? We might get somewhere with that one. And I wish I were joking.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Aug 3, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> We can only hope Lou starts raping his mother too so there's some balance.
> 
> I say this as a joke. I say this not as a psychic prediction. If Lou fucks his mother or anything that cannot provide consent in a legal way I had nothing to do with any implication of future events to come.


I don't think Lou has shown any sort of sexual attraction to actual people _yet_, so we're safe on that front. However, the amount of weeaboo's and furfags who are fucking weird to women in spite of not showing sexual attraction to irl women online are staggeringly high, so there's still a chance that Lou can rape a woman with his hands since he is fat and his dick literally doesn't work and also for me to have sex with.


----------



## Furry Troon (Aug 3, 2021)

If you want more of that genre I knew a furry who wanted to bang his mum and would rub his dick in her undergarments before replacing them in the drawer. Also would piss into the family OJ in small trickles so that it wouldn't be detected. 

Dunno if he ever got it in with her though, it's been over a decade and they didn't engage in notable public-facing lolcow behavior.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Aug 3, 2021)

You know you've hit a new low when discussion of animal genetalia sounds less vile than discussion of fucking mothers.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Aug 4, 2021)

I think on the subject of CWC, for a lot of people it’s like following religiously a long-running TV series that’s your absolute favorite show ever. You watch other shows in the same genre but none gives you that same entertainment level as the Big One, and then it ends in a super climactic way that leaves you with your jaw dropped. Sure, you can keep watching other shows, and some of them might be really really good, but it will be hard, if not impossible, to top the enjoyment you got from following that now-concluded saga that ended in such an explosive way. Sure furries are fucked and provide endless entertainment, but none of them are quite on the level of trending worldwide on Twitter for raping their elderly mother after nearly twenty years of some of the most legendary incidents to take place on the internet. Once all the commotion surrounding CWC dies down and some new batshit furry discord, telegram, or fediverse instance is uncovered this place will kick back in to gear.


----------



## Professor Wolfenstein (Aug 4, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> I have suggestion.
> 
> Maybe we have been focusing way too hard on twitter, and not so much other furry outlets. Doesn't TGFB still exist or /fur/ or something going on that's hilarious and autistic?


Get a Telegram and Discord account on a burner phone. Set a furry avatar and name, google "furry telegram groups" and go wild.

Most groups have a "no drama" rule... so most furries end up coming here to talk about that.!  But some mods are just so detached and shit that the groups are de-facto unmoderated - and drama chat happens anyway.

Look out for the UK Furs and UK Furries groups, they're a hive of lolworthy drama!


----------



## Fag Albert (Aug 4, 2021)

Greywolf said:


> and drama chat happens anyway.
> 
> Look out for the UK Furs and UK Furries groups, they're a hive of lolworthy drama!


Definitely got me thinking, and maybe someone smarter than me can explain this part to me, but why exactly do furries hang out with each other? Honest question because I can't think of too many other groups where people seem to always be at each other's throats. I totally do get that  there's always going to be people you don't mesh with in a group. But I swear these people would rather sit and stew and be miserable with people they hate rather than venture outside their bubble?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 4, 2021)

StevenJewniverse said:


> Definitely got me thinking, and maybe someone smarter than me can explain this part to me, but why exactly do furries hang out with each other? Honest question because I can't think of too many other groups where people seem to always be at each other's throats. I totally do get that  there's always going to be people you don't mesh with in a group. But I swear these people would rather sit and stew and be miserable with people they hate rather than venture outside their bubble?


By and large, because they share the porn pictures they like, and roleplay as the colorful anthropomorphic animals they'd like to fuck.

ETA: now I have some more coffee, let me expand on this so it's not so absurdly reductionist.

I've always liked to compare furries to the LGBT community, and not just because the two communities overlap so hard furries might as well be a subset _within_ LGBT. Both communities have this sense of being strangers to wider society due to things they didn't choose. And yes, a lot of furries think they didn't choose to be furries, it just somehow "happened" to them. Anyway, they have interests that most people just don't share with them, and if they air out those interests in polite society they will get weird stares. So they get together with other people who share these interests, for the sake of belonging to a group.

If you ever wondered why gays have such a reputation for stirring up trouble, it's the same reason. You have a lot of people getting together in a group that fears/hates/mistrusts outsiders, with only a vague connection between them that has nothing to do with their actual personalities. So under the same umbrella you have people with _vastly _differing tastes, and the only connection between them is an adjective and maybe a kink. That's a recipe for "toxic" and clique-ish behavior.

From where I'm standing, ironically the most stable furry groups seem to be the ones that are built around personal friendships. Someone is friends with someone else and introduces them to a new circle of friends, each with their own interests independent of the rest of the group. You know, like normal people do.


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Aug 4, 2021)

Live Link | Archive

Not anywhere near as exciting as CWC stuff for sure, but this person posted a callout doc for canidcrimes for not kicking their ex out of a discord server which is kind of lulzy. Apparently this is because the ex groomed and abused them, which didn't warrant a callout apparently, but this did.

Doc Live Link | Archive


----------



## Noebel (Aug 4, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> how mad do you have to be to get into a tirade about people drawing fantasy shit?


I think it's something that can happen with many people possessing some kind of professional knowlege. Seeing something you're emotionally invested in done in the wrongest way possible can make someone snap. Imagine somebody who is into historic reconstruction, HEMA or some shit like that. Imagine this person inside the anime convention observing two fat 20+ y.o. weaboos fencing with their swords, fencing seriously, but in the most awkward and ineffective way possible. Like, it's impossible to point out separate wrong moves, because everything is just the wrongest.

UPD: we actually have a good example right on farms. Just check SJW-art thread, where people gather racebends and grottesq illustrations of different characters they care about.


StevenJewniverse said:


> Honest question because I can't think of too many other groups where people seem to always be at each other's throats.


Like women?


----------



## sex haver (Aug 4, 2021)

StevenJewniverse said:


> Definitely got me thinking, and maybe someone smarter than me can explain this part to me, but why exactly do furries hang out with each other? Honest question because I can't think of too many other groups where people seem to always be at each other's throats. I totally do get that  there's always going to be people you don't mesh with in a group. But I swear these people would rather sit and stew and be miserable with people they hate rather than venture outside their bubble?


Mostly because they want to fuck animals, so a lot of other groups (understandably) don't want anything to do with them. As the rules on this very forum even mention, people have been critical of furries since the 90s, and so it turned everything very insular. Things have changed some fairly recently (see, for examples: SonicFox being mostly accepted by the fighting games community, and the LGBT+ community generally welcoming furries because of the huge overlap) but up until the past few years furries were mostly shunned online for being gross and soaked in porn and so they simply _had _to hang out with each other out of necessity even if they hated each other. Even today, most gaming communities I've seen mock furries that join and "you're a furry" is a punchline in a lot of non-furry spaces.

Also, as Corn Flakes pointed out, there's the whole porn thing. A _lot _of artists online have no experience with drawing furry characters or intentionally avoid/refuse drawing them to stay away from the fandom, so again, furries have to stay within the community to commission a lot of the porn they want. The wildly gross fetishes don't help either; a lot of "normal" artists would never, ever, ever draw half the stuff that furries are looking for, even if they were human/anime characters. Try telling _any other _online community that your fetish is something like sucking a living, whole person into your cockhole and digesting them in your balls and you'll be pretty much immediately shunned, but with furries? That's somewhat tame and most of them will just shrug and say "okay" because to do otherwise is - oh no - kinkshaming! And you can't do that, of course, that's mean.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Aug 4, 2021)

StevenJewniverse said:


> Definitely got me thinking, and maybe someone smarter than me can explain this part to me, but why exactly do furries hang out with each other? Honest question because I can't think of too many other groups where people seem to always be at each other's throats. I totally do get that  there's always going to be people you don't mesh with in a group. But I swear these people would rather sit and stew and be miserable with people they hate rather than venture outside their bubble?



Furries get together for several reasons:

- To spam UwU and other stupid emotes in discord
- To share their fetish for animals and animal genitalia
- To search for and groom minors
- Attention whore and cry for validation of their fetish
- Virtue signalling and other SJW garbage for asspats
- Because autism is like a magnet, it attracts other autism

Those are some of the most common reasons furries get together.


----------



## Furry Troon (Aug 4, 2021)

It's what Corn Flakes said, social ostracism meets deviant fetishism. Porn is what holds the fandom together.

There are the various cliques that have other reasons to hang-out but they still have both their mistrust of the world and their immense thirst to keep them together. There's the whole archetype of the virtue signalling troon who gains clout through their callouts, but at the end of the day they also maintain a clique through pornographic means.

I'd disagree with the implication that the mistrust of the world might be unwarranted or overblown but I mean, I'm still a furry troon


----------



## Haint (Aug 4, 2021)

Hmofa(g) said:


> They at least tried to fight back (somewhat) against the way the Fandom was going, even though it was more like a sandcastle trying to stop a wave.


They would have been just a effective if they just sat around in their diapers


----------



## Digital Style (Aug 4, 2021)

Furry Troon said:


> It's what Corn Flakes said, social ostracism meets deviant fetishism. Porn is what holds the fandom together.
> 
> There are the various cliques that have other reasons to hang-out but they still have both their mistrust of the world and their immense thirst to keep them together. There's the whole archetype of the virtue signalling troon who gains clout through their callouts, but at the end of the day they also maintain a clique through pornographic means.
> 
> I'd disagree with the implication that the mistrust of the world might be unwarranted or overblown but I mean, I'm still a furry troon


Without porn, the fandom would fall apart. Not saying that's a bad thing, at this point.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Aug 4, 2021)

Furry Troon said:


> I'd disagree with the implication that the mistrust of the world might be unwarranted or overblown but I mean, I'm still a furry troon


No offense, but you don't admit something like that on this site given what the general consensus on troons is (unless that was a play on your username, in which case, nevermind).


----------



## Spoonomancer (Aug 4, 2021)

Nauseated Courgi said:


> No offense, but you don't admit something like that on this site given what the general consensus on troons is (unless that was a play on your username, in which case, nevermind).


yeah the "furry troon" seems to be based on his username


----------



## Furry Troon (Aug 4, 2021)

Nauseated Courgi said:


> No offense, but you don't admit something like that on this site given what the general consensus on troons is (unless that was a play on your username, in which case, nevermind).


No offense, but if you don't think I'm deliberately fishing for harassment you're fuckin dumb


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 4, 2021)

Furry Troon said:


> No offense, but if you don't think I'm deliberately fishing for harassment you're fuckin dumb


If we start infighting I'm calling dad.


----------



## Furry Troon (Aug 4, 2021)

daddy òwó;;


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 4, 2021)

Cowboy Cat said:


> View attachment 2411135
> Live Link | Archive
> 
> Not anywhere near as exciting as CWC stuff for sure, but this person posted a callout doc for canidcrimes for not kicking their ex out of a discord server which is kind of lulzy. Apparently this is because the ex groomed and abused them, which didn't warrant a callout apparently, but this did.
> ...


Hang on. So the ex's grooming and abuse doesn't warrant a callout, but canidcrimes _not disassociating from the ex on discord_ is what's getting called out?

Those callout files are getting more and more specific.



Noebel said:


> I think it's something that can happen with many people possessing some kind of professional knowlege. Seeing something you're emotionally invested in done in the wrongest way possible can make someone snap. Imagine somebody who is into historic reconstruction, HEMA or some shit like that. Imagine this person inside the anime convention observing two fat 20+ y.o. weaboos fencing with their swords, fencing seriously, but in the most awkward and ineffective way possible. Like, it's impossible to point out separate wrong moves, because everything is just the wrongest.
> 
> UPD: we actually have a good example right on farms. Just check SJW-art thread, where people gather racebends and grottesq illustrations of different characters they care about.


It's additional insult aggravated by how often you see it, because ignorant people wallowing in their ignorance are fucking annoying. For example, I'm a civil engineer. I had to spend many late nights in college studying phase diagrams and heat treatment of alloys. So whenever I hear pea-brained morons talking about "how jet fuel can't melt structural steel" like they know shit about structural engineering (in short: the steel in the WTC didn't need to melt, just weaken, which the heat produced by jet fuel can do _just fucking fine_) I get unreasonably annoyed.



Uncle Warren said:


> If we start infighting I'm calling dad.





Furry Troon said:


> daddy òwó;;


So help me God, I'll turn this thread right around!


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Aug 4, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Hang on. So the ex's grooming and abuse doesn't warrant a callout, but canidcrimes _not disassociating from the ex on discord_ is what's getting called out?
> 
> Those callout files are getting more and more specific.


That's exactly it lol. A full callout doc dedicated to canidcrimes not kicking someone out of their discord. But the person who did grooming and abusing is fine, apparently.


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Aug 4, 2021)

Furry Troon said:


> daddy òwó;;


I'll fight by your side
I'm fuckin bored


----------



## Mikoyan (Aug 4, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> (in short: the steel in the WTC didn't need to melt, just weaken, which the heat produced by jet fuel can do _just fucking fine_) I get unreasonably annoyed.


Quick aside: I have avoided talking to so many Loose Change-talkin' faggots who don't know this because I know it will give me the brain bleeds. Know that feel.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Aug 4, 2021)

StevenJewniverse said:


> Definitely got me thinking, and maybe someone smarter than me can explain this part to me, but why exactly do furries hang out with each other? Honest question because I can't think of too many other groups where people seem to always be at each other's throats. I totally do get that  there's always going to be people you don't mesh with in a group. But I swear these people would rather sit and stew and be miserable with people they hate rather than venture outside their bubble?



You’re thinking about this too much and looking too deeply in to it. The fact of the matter is that despite drive by opinions and the habit people have of spending too much time on the farms and thinking that this place has documented 85% of all individuals within a community, the overwhelming majority of furries are random nobodies that fly completely under the radar because they do absolutely nothing of interest. Random joes and janes that might think humanoid animals are neat and like the art, hang out with their double digit follower Twitter accounts and on their art galleries with maybe a couple hundred views, do absolutely nothing to rock the boat and just chat with their friends, enjoy what they enjoy, and stick to their immediate circles, actual human beings behaving like actual human beings. And you’ll never see them here because why would you? They do nothing interesting. They’re just regular people. The same can be said for literally any online community, including the farms. The majority of posters here are just lurkers or watchers, they do nothing of note and there will be numerous people you can find that have been here for years that you didn’t even know they exist because they just exist passively, like most normal people do. The reason you see so much “infighting” among furries is for the same reason you see infighting in any online community of significant size: vague interests can be had by literally anybody, and when you form a community or “fandom” around that vague interest, you get people involved with it that are incompatible socially, and there will be conflict. It’s also due to the fact social media rewards controversy and  immediate reactionary engagement over actual human social interaction, so the things you see most will be things that make you go “what the fuck”, because the algorithms of social media are trying to get you pissed off so you’ll interact with it. The mostly regular people have been chased of main stream social media a long time ago for this reason, leaving only the freaks behind for the most part.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 5, 2021)

Wrathful Jabbanero by WaddleDox
					

Based on monster from Monster Strike: http://www.monsterstrikedatabase.com/monsters/big/134.png. . Bigger Image http://www.pixiv.net/mem ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				



https://archive.fo/Jy6qm


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 5, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Wrathful Jabbanero by WaddleDox
> 
> 
> Based on monster from Monster Strike: http://www.monsterstrikedatabase.com/monsters/big/134.png. . Bigger Image http://www.pixiv.net/mem ...
> ...


We're scraping the bottom of the barrel. This is actually kind of blue balling.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 5, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> We're scraping the bottom of the barrel. This is actually kind of blue balling.


Now that you mention that, you are right.
I just wanted to share an exceptional commen that always has me wan to laugh.


----------



## Noebel (Aug 5, 2021)

If everyone is so bored I think I can share some additional content I've aquired after the ball-cutting incident. Operator is supposed to be Balto himself, unless I've interpreted something very wrong. He has a very distinct annoying voice. I won't attempt at translating it, because there's nothing of value being said. He just gives a little tour of the ongoing party. Also, around of half of what they say requires either adaptation or a TL note the size of the text itself, and I can't be bothered for a nothingburger. 
From hat I've learned, not everyone here is a furry. Some are just old fashioned hedonists reveling in general degeneracy. And I should mention, that if we remove all the furry shit and homoerotic context from the picture, it looks like a standart post-soviet boomer house party.


Spoiler







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 5, 2021)

Wait wait, I got something. Some faggot named WeirdCatHQ is getting put on blast over mean tweets and I didn't realize how funny it was until I read their shit:











Archive is a piece of shit so I'm just gonna post the direct links in the hopes that someone else can get it to work.


			https://twitter.com/WeirdCatHQ/status/1423313101642948612
		

 - Wayback Archive


			https://twitter.com/WeirdCatHQ/status/1423379976397672453
		

 - Wayback Archive

Digging more, the absolute madlad.
https://twitter.com/WeirdCatHQ/status/1423305433729703945 - An actual fucking archive holy shit


----------



## Professor Wolfenstein (Aug 5, 2021)

StevenJewniverse said:


> Definitely got me thinking, and maybe someone smarter than me can explain this part to me, but why exactly do furries hang out with each other? Honest question because I can't think of too many other groups where people seem to always be at each other's throats. I totally do get that  there's always going to be people you don't mesh with in a group. But I swear these people would rather sit and stew and be miserable with people they hate rather than venture outside their bubble?



Because to a furry having "friends" you hate is better than being alone.?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 8, 2021)

Hey remember when I said we were having a dry spell and were scraping the bottom of the barrel?

Yea I'm sorry I really shouldn't have wished for something interesting to happen.


----------



## Chiropteran (Aug 8, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Hey remember when I said we were having a dry spell and were scraping the bottom of the barrel?
> 
> Yea I'm sorry I really shouldn't have wished for something interesting to happen.


Did...uh...something crazy happen? I only just woke up and do not wish to poison my good early morning mood by looking at twitter.
I kid, I kid. But seriously, what's up?
Edit: Jesus fucking christ I'm sorry I asked.
Glad they were caught, but FUCK.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 8, 2021)

Chiropteran said:


> Did...uh...something crazy happen? I only just woke up and do not wish to poison my good early morning mood by looking at twitter.
> I kid, I kid. But seriously, what's up?


This.


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Aug 8, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> This.


You’ve cursed us all

Nah but Jesus Christ what the shit. I hate it here.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Aug 8, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> This.


fuck you for bringing this upon us but also thank you


----------



## AssRock (Aug 9, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Hey remember when I said we were having a dry spell and were scraping the bottom of the barrel?
> 
> Yea I'm sorry I really shouldn't have wished for something interesting to happen.



You will destroy us all, you motherfucker.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 9, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> @Colorado Fur I'll move this thread soon. Did have to make certain edits to the OP (addresses & phone numbers have to be marked under a Private tab in order to comply with certain regulations) but otherwise you did a good job.


Brace for impact everyone.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Aug 9, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Brace for impact everyone.


Yeah that shit sucked.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 9, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Hey remember when I said we were having a dry spell and were scraping the bottom of the barrel?
> 
> Yea I'm sorry I really shouldn't have wished for something interesting to happen.


That is not your fault. There is good reason why furries have their own board.


----------



## Get The Gerbil (Aug 10, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> This.


This is fucking horrifying, but I'm also glad you jinxed us with this. I'd rather these wastes of oxygen be exposed than allowed to operate in secrecy. Hoping everybody involved in this ring gets locked in a cell with Big Bubba and the key thrown away, and hoping the same for dogfuckers that haven't been exposed yet.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 10, 2021)

Get The Gerbil said:


> This is fucking horrifying, but I'm also glad you jinxed us with this. I'd rather these wastes of oxygen be exposed than allowed to operate in secrecy. Hoping everybody involved in this ring gets locked in a cell with Big Bubba and the key thrown away, and hoping the same for dogfuckers that haven't been exposed yet.


Big Bubba would beg to be _let out_ of the cell in that case.


----------



## NotSoAceCatPartTwo (Aug 10, 2021)

I knew this was just the calm before the storm, We should really get a sign for "X days without zoophile rings getting exposed"


----------



## Misery Niggas (Aug 14, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Wait wait, I got something. Some faggot named WeirdCatHQ is getting put on blast over mean tweets and I didn't realize how funny it was until I read their shit:
> 
> View attachment 2416145View attachment 2416150
> View attachment 2416151
> ...


typical furniggers on twitter can't take jokes why am i not surprised?


----------



## JethroTullamore (Aug 14, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Wait wait, I got something. Some faggot named WeirdCatHQ is getting put on blast over mean tweets and I didn't realize how funny it was until I read their shit:
> 
> View attachment 2416145View attachment 2416150
> View attachment 2416151
> ...


This would be even better if he just rolled with it.  
“Yep, I vaporize niggers, it’s kind of my thing.”


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 18, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> This would be even better if he just rolled with it.
> “Yep, I vaporize niggers, it’s kind of my thing.”


In this day and age, I don’t know how it would be possible for furries to vaporize anything, except for little children’s brains.


----------



## Piplup (Aug 18, 2021)

omori said:


> Rabbit man talks about Pibble.


and just like that its gone. Wonder if he got people screaming at him for being racist or some gay shit


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 18, 2021)

Piplup said:


> and just like that its gone. Wonder if he got people screaming at him for being racist or some gay shit


There's a good chance his "racism is racism" thing got people attacking him.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Aug 18, 2021)

Piplup said:


> and just like that its gone. Wonder if he got people screaming at him for being racist or some gay shit







He reuploaded immediately after. Lago seemingly got the most drama on his Growly video surprisingly.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 18, 2021)

Cable said:


> He reuploaded immediately after. Lago seemingly got the most drama on his Growly video surprisingly.


"Made some errors in the original upload concerning the privacy of a few individuals involved, so here ya go again."

So, presumably he accidentally doxed some dudes, or linked/screencapped the wrong people. Good on him for correcting it, at least.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 20, 2021)

Not o make fun of people with FOP, but I find this drama quite funny.







			https://twitter.com/smartaspaint/status/1425127841688014851
		









						♿️Inklop•Cure FOP🦴 on Twitter: "Can you help the IFOPA? If they reac…
					

archived 20 Aug 2021 04:24:13 UTC




					archive.fo


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Aug 20, 2021)

Man, where is Pibbleking? I got all the resources and images for the OP, I’m just patiently waiting for her next spergout.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Aug 20, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Not o make fun of people with FOP, but I find this drama quite funny.
> View attachment 2461790
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, even other FOP sufferers calling themselves living statues doesn't appease this guy. What a loser.


----------



## Kane Lives (Aug 20, 2021)

Kuchipatchi said:


> Damn, even other FOP sufferers calling themselves living statues doesn't appease this guy. What a loser.


Anyone who tries to police what you can or cannot say because of some nebulous thing that they have is less concerned about the harm and more the fact that they get to exercise that bit of petty power over you.


----------



## Big Bang (Aug 20, 2021)

Kane Lives said:


> Anyone who tries to police what you can or cannot say because of some nebulous thing that they have is less concerned about the harm and more the fact that they get to exercise that bit of petty power over you.


Their toxic behavior is what turned me off from donating to this cause. The terms aren't offensive. They're simplistic to help normal people understand. Normal people who aren't affected by this extremely rare disease (only around 800 people have been documented to have it) won't know what "Fibrodysplasia Ossificans Progressiva" means at all. Discouraging the use of Medusa Syndrome, Stone Man Syndrome, living statue, etc. hurts your cause because it decreases the chances that someone will mention FOP at all. The less people know about your disease, the less attention and funding it will get. No one is going to remember "Fibrodysplasia Ossificans Progressiva". No one. Has their brain already ossified? Because they're acting like an idiot.


----------



## MisterTittiesMcTit (Aug 20, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Not o make fun of people with FOP, but I find this drama quite funny.
> View attachment 2461790
> 
> 
> ...


LOL WE are all missing the point that there is possibly going to massive spergout of a mishandling of donations... this is going to be great guys.. this is like a giant balloon full of candy getting ready to explode


----------



## D.Va (Aug 20, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Not o make fun of people with FOP, but I find this drama quite funny.
> View attachment 2461790
> 
> 
> ...


"weeping angel" is _way _cooler.


----------



## Baphomet_Chan (Aug 20, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> Their toxic behavior is what turned me off from donating to this cause. The terms aren't offensive. They're simplistic to help normal people understand. Normal people who aren't affected by this extremely rare disease (only around 800 people have been documented to have it) won't know what "Fibrodysplasia Ossificans Progressiva" means at all. Discouraging the use of Medusa Syndrome, Stone Man Syndrome, living statue, etc. hurts your cause because it decreases the chances that someone will mention FOP at all. The less people know about your disease, the less attention and funding it will get. No one is going to remember "Fibrodysplasia Ossificans Progressiva". No one. Has their brain already ossified? Because they're acting like an idiot.


Yeah, but those PC Crybabies don't care. As long as they can clout chase for those woke points, the world can burn for all they care.


----------



## Vampirella (Aug 20, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> Their toxic behavior is what turned me off from donating to this cause. The terms aren't offensive. They're simplistic to help normal people understand. Normal people who aren't affected by this extremely rare disease (only around 800 people have been documented to have it) won't know what "Fibrodysplasia Ossificans Progressiva" means at all. Discouraging the use of Medusa Syndrome, Stone Man Syndrome, living statue, etc. hurts your cause because it decreases the chances that someone will mention FOP at all. The less people know about your disease, the less attention and funding it will get. No one is going to remember "Fibrodysplasia Ossificans Progressiva". No one. Has their brain already ossified? Because they're acting like an idiot.


If it makes you feel any better that furry won't be around much longer, if they're not lying about having it. People with that disease don't live long.


----------



## Mr. Internet (Aug 20, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Not o make fun of people with FOP, but I find this drama quite funny.
> View attachment 2461790
> 
> 
> ...


Only have movement in a single hand and thumb, yet the best use of their time and energy is arguing about how the term "statue" is inaccurate when their condition is regularly described as Medusa Syndrome. 

... I wonder how in the hell they're typing all this out.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Aug 20, 2021)

Mr. Internet said:


> Only have movement in a single hand and thumb,


Weird how the only thing left they can move is the one thing that allows you to tweet.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Aug 21, 2021)

Mr. Internet said:


> Only have movement in a single hand and thumb, yet the best use of their time and energy is arguing about how the term "statue" is inaccurate when their condition is regularly described as Medusa Syndrome.
> 
> ... I wonder how in the hell they're typing all this out.



Maybe they are actually the reverse of a weeping angel, they only freeze in stone when you AREN'T paying attention to them.


----------



## Peal (Aug 21, 2021)

Glad I never unfollowed this freak. This is that furry who a few years back kept his hands in dry ice to get them amputated, claimed it was an accident but then was also friends with people who had a self amputation fetish or something.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 21, 2021)

Peal said:


> View attachment 2466052
> 
> Glad I never unfollowed this freak. This is that furry who a few years back kept his hands in dry ice to get them amputated, claimed it was an accident but then was also friends with people who had a self amputation fetish or something.


Well, that explains the creepy fetishistic tone of the tweet. Jesus Christ.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Aug 21, 2021)

Peal said:


> View attachment 2466052
> 
> Glad I never unfollowed this freak. This is that furry who a few years back kept his hands in dry ice to get them amputated, claimed it was an accident but then was also friends with people who had a self amputation fetish or something.


I remember him….

So wait, what is he saying here?  That he’s using a magic wand on his goddamn nubs and getting off to it?  
That’s a whole new level of “bruh.”


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 21, 2021)

What's with physically disabled furries and being all different kinds of fucked in the head?


----------



## JethroTullamore (Aug 21, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> What's with physically disabled furries and being all different kinds of fucked in the head?


Considering Mr. No-Paws did it to himself and that FOP chick likely doesn’t have it at all, Id say the question is more along the lines of “What is it with people who are all kinds of fucked in the head and wanting to be physically disabled?”

Answer? 
They’re the _ultimate _victim. It checks every single box. 
No one is going to question or make fun of it, just never ending pity and people trying to help.  All they have to do to be a success is, simply wake up and go about their day, yet they still get to complain about how it’s “sooo hard, you just don’t understand.”


----------



## gugui (Aug 21, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> Considering Mr. No-Paws did it to himself and that FOP chick likely doesn’t have it at all, Id say the question is more along the lines of “What is it with people who are all kinds of fucked in the head and wanting to be physically disabled?”
> 
> Answer?
> They’re the _ultimate _victim. It checks every single box.
> No one is going to question or make fun of it, just never ending pity and people trying to help.  All they have to do to be a success is, simply wake up and go about their day, yet they still get to complain about how it’s “sooo hard, you just don’t understand.”


That's always quite literally the case. You can't give these people the benefit of the doubt if there's nothing to benefit from the doubt besides a few asspats.


----------



## Mikoyan (Aug 21, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> Considering Mr. No-Paws did it to himself and that FOP chick likely doesn’t have it at all, Id say the question is more along the lines of “What is it with people who are all kinds of fucked in the head and wanting to be physically disabled?”
> 
> Answer?
> They’re the _ultimate _victim. It checks every single box.
> No one is going to question or make fun of it, just never ending pity and people trying to help.  All they have to do to be a success is, simply wake up and go about their day, yet they still get to complain about how it’s “sooo hard, you just don’t understand.”


People talk about Munchausen's by Proxy all the time but remember the regular old variant's a thing. I'm special! I have a rare horrific disease!

As for Mr. No-Hands, for fuck's sake. I can't believe there are still people who think it was an accident.


----------



## gracious bobbly bits (Aug 21, 2021)

Peal said:


> View attachment 2466052
> 
> Glad I never unfollowed this freak. This is that furry who a few years back kept his hands in dry ice to get them amputated, claimed it was an accident but then was also friends with people who had a self amputation fetish or something.



What's the full name of that twitter account? Even if an account is locked, you can still find out a suprising amount just by looking at replies to it from unlocked accounts.


----------



## Digital Style (Aug 21, 2021)

Furry wants to create guidelines for cons and let furries grade them. Surely it won't be abused, right???







			https://twitter.com/Lvanhound/status/1425833595361497088
		

https://archive.ph/mdQNe


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Aug 21, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> Considering Mr. No-Paws did it to himself and that FOP chick likely doesn’t have it at all, Id say the question is more along the lines of “What is it with people who are all kinds of fucked in the head and wanting to be physically disabled?”
> 
> Answer?
> They’re the _ultimate _victim. It checks every single box.
> No one is going to question or make fun of it, just never ending pity and people trying to help.  All they have to do to be a success is, simply wake up and go about their day, yet they still get to complain about how it’s “sooo hard, you just don’t understand.”


I was thinking the same thing. I find it hard to believe that she has FOP if she's still able to draw and type just fine.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Aug 21, 2021)

Digital Style said:


> Furry wants to create guidelines for cons and let furries grade them. Surely it won't be abused, right???
> 
> View attachment 2466913
> 
> ...


why do i get the suspicions that they're going to fuck up hard the moment NSFW inevitably comes up. Considering the fandom's take on "not making the fandom Capitalism friendly!", it merely will backfire when this group tries to push any sort of sanitary stuff.


----------



## D.Va (Aug 21, 2021)

Digital Style said:


> Furry wants to create guidelines for cons and let furries grade them. Surely it won't be abused, right???
> 
> View attachment 2466913
> 
> ...


What goddamn representation are the LGBT lacking at a furry con? And you know this guy considers the socially misaligned as ‘disabled’ because every second tweet of his is about autism. Both groups are overlapping subsets in the furry con attendee venn diagram


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 21, 2021)

Digital Style said:


> Furry wants to create guidelines for cons and let furries grade them. Surely it won't be abused, right???
> 
> View attachment 2466913
> 
> ...


I wish there was a 'Pessimistic' rating.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 21, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I wish there was a 'Pessimistic' rating.


I go with  myself in those situations.


----------



## Marche (Aug 21, 2021)

Peal said:


> View attachment 2466052
> 
> Glad I never unfollowed this freak. This is that furry who a few years back kept his hands in dry ice to get them amputated, claimed it was an accident but then was also friends with people who had a self amputation fetish or something.


I got linked his youtube channel last year (wish I could remember the name) and there is a video of him doing like normal hand people stuff like changing his cars oil with his nubs and all the comments are like SUPER into it, not in a " good for you for being able to live normally with a disablity" but in a more creepy fetish vibe thats hard to explain without seeing it.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Aug 21, 2021)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I find it hard to believe that she has FOP if she's still able to draw and type just fine.


It’s been a while since I watched the documentaries, but if I remember right, to be down to only being able to move one hand, would mean the rest of her had progressed to the point of turning to bone already.  

That would mean she is not only (probably) very close to death, but is also living an excruciatingly painful existence, as she wouldn’t be able to even move her neck, jaw, toes, anything.  

I don’t believe she has it at all, because something like that seems like it would make you treasure every remaining happy second you have left on this earth, and not waste time getting into Twitter wars over who’s the most oppressed, and whether or not “living statue” is offensive.  
I could be wrong, but with a whopping 800 cases _worldwide, _I’m pretty happy with my chances.


----------



## Green-Machine (Aug 22, 2021)

Digital Style said:


> Furry wants to create guidelines for cons and let furries grade them. Surely it won't be abused, right???
> 
> View attachment 2466913
> 
> ...


anytime anyone wants to create a "Safety Coalition" I always wonder how high their arm will go when they  Sieg Heil. Also wonder how long it would be before one of them gets outted for not being safe around the children



Marche said:


> I got linked his youtube channel last year (wish I could remember the name) and there is a video of him doing like normal hand people stuff like changing his cars oil with his nubs and all the comments are like SUPER into it, not in a " good for you for being able to live normally with a disablity" but in a more creepy fetish vibe thats hard to explain without seeing it.


I wouldn't doubt it, there use to be a guy on youtube that would just smoke, and that would be it, eventually he died of cancer, but it was some fetish thing dealing with self harm and stuff like that, the comments are pretty disgusting


----------



## AssRock (Aug 22, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> It’s been a while since I watched the documentaries, but if I remember right, to be down to only being able to move one hand, would mean the rest of her had progressed to the point of turning to bone already.
> 
> That would mean she is not only (probably) very close to death, but is also living an excruciatingly painful existence, as she wouldn’t be able to even move her neck, jaw, toes, anything.
> 
> ...



I'm honestly impressed that with such a rare disease, two such cases happen to be in the fandom.

FOPs is a really, really terrible disease, but there's a reason why people and professionals use euphemisms; it's so it's easier for laymen to understand and become more sympathetic.  The term FOP or Fibrodysplasia Ossificans Progressiva doesn't strike the same kind of horror in people and most aren't going to remember a term like Fibrodysplasia Ossificans Progressiva.  "Living Statue Syndrome" is not only a lot more memorable, but it also sums up the horror of Fibrodysplasia Ossificans Progressiva in a quick and easy to understand manner.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 22, 2021)

AssRock said:


> I'm honestly impressed that with such a rare disease, two such cases happen to be in the fandom.
> 
> FOPs is a really, really terrible disease, but there's a reason why people and professionals use euphemisms; it's so it's easier for laymen to understand and become more sympathetic.  The term FOP or Fibrodysplasia Ossificans Progressiva doesn't strike the same kind of horror in people and most aren't going to remember a term like Fibrodysplasia Ossificans Progressiva.  "Living Statue Syndrome" is not only a lot more memorable, but it also sums up the horror of Fibrodysplasia Ossificans Progressiva in a quick and easy to understand manner.


Tbh I'm highly skeptical of this claim.  The odds of a furry being a lying attention whore are vastly greater than the incredibly infinitesimal chance of someone actually having this.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 22, 2021)

The furfag claiming to have FOB is 100% lying. No questions about it. They would be completely incapacitated if their case was anywhere near as severe as they claim it to be.



Green-Machine said:


> anytime anyone wants to create a "Safety Coalition" I always wonder how high their arm will go when they  Sieg Heil. Also wonder how long it would be before one of them gets outted for not being safe around the children


Exactly. I love how this "Safety Coalition" is just the woke version of "but think of the children!". Both are purporting to protect "vulnerable" groups from harm. And yet, as much as I wouldn't give the Religious Right the time of day in front of a Swiss watch store, I give them more respect for it than the Woke Left. At least they were claiming to be defending children, who by definition cannot protect themselves from harm. The Woke Left are saying "fuck the children!" (_sometimes literally_) and claiming to protect grown-ass adults who should be perfectly able to stand for their own damn selves.


----------



## kiwiwiwi (Aug 22, 2021)

Newfag lurker here, I never post but felt like I needed to bring this up. Two males that go by the “chihuahua bros” or “chihuahua twins” have been attending furry conventions for over a decade. They’re most often seen at Anthrocon and a smaller one that just took place called IFC (Indy fur con i think?).

They are known for cornering and sexually harassing women and children with their musky, crusty, probably cum-filled dog stuffed animals that they cart around in broad daylight at conventions. A lot of furfags know of them and have seen them in public.

There are dozens of accounts of weird shit creepy shit they’ve done to kids, seems like they tend to go for young girls or their moms. Only reason they likely have not been banned yet is the other pedophilic creeps running them who they’ve befriended over the years.

I can’t find their names but I did find this video of one of them playing with and rubbing his stuffed dog on a child before putting it in his mouth. BE WARNED IT’S FUCKING DISGUSTING. 

Attached are a few of the allegations on twitter dating back to 2017, and this is the most popular twitter post about them


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 22, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Exactly. I love how this "Safety Coalition" is just the woke version of "but think of the children!".


Or the "Committee for Public Safety," except luckily, these pinhead wimp knockoffs of that don't have guillotines, although they often publicly wish they did and talk about who is on their list of people to murder.


----------



## sparxnarx (Aug 22, 2021)

I love when furries think they're being covert by using acronyms instead of the site's full name. It's also alarming how many of them are willing to toss out any and all information as well as throw their entire friend circles into the fire when it comes from a place that huwts theiw feewings  


Tweet
Archive


The thread that was quote retweeted has its own unhealthy doses of denialism and hostility.

Original Tweet
Archive

You know... just furries being furries as usual.


----------



## round robin (Aug 22, 2021)

sparxnarx said:


> I love when furries think they're being covert by using acronyms instead of the site's full name. It's also alarming how many of them are willing to toss out any and all information as well as throw their entire friend circles into the fire when it comes from a place that huwts theiw feewings
> 
> View attachment 2470708View attachment 2470703
> Tweet
> ...


Yeah, if KF made a thread on snow in Alaska we'd post an archive of the source so there's no potential of denying it without looking like a retard.

People who say KF isn't a good source of info are only doing so because they have their own dirty laundry they don't want exposed, I am 100% certain on that.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 22, 2021)

round robin said:


> Yeah, if KF made a thread on snow in Alaska we'd post an archive of the source so there's no potential of denying it without looking like a retard.
> 
> People who say KF isn't a good source of info are only doing so because they have their own dirty laundry they don't want exposed, I am 100% certain on that.


These people are deathly allergic to both disagreement and the consequences of their own actions. No wonder they hate a community that prides itself on receipts and bluntness. They should be thanking us instead. Barely anyone would have any evidence to the extent of zoosadism/zoophilia rings out there if all that information wasn't collated here.


----------



## Pastel (Aug 22, 2021)

sparxnarx said:


> I love when furries think they're being covert by using acronyms instead of the site's full name. It's also alarming how many of them are willing to toss out any and all information as well as throw their entire friend circles into the fire when it comes from a place that huwts theiw feewings
> 
> View attachment 2470708View attachment 2470703
> Tweet
> ...


Oh now that got me a little steamed. I wasn't on the farms for the Kero drama but A) didn't Akela spoil everything by making the leaks public and B) didn't people report Kero en masse to the police? "Noooo we can't report criminals to the police! The BAD GUYS have all the info we'd use!" Like... who cares who has the truth, as long as a violent criminal is put in jail? Please do correct me if I'm wrong, of course.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 22, 2021)

sparxnarx said:


> I love when furries think they're being covert by using acronyms instead of the site's full name. It's also alarming how many of them are willing to toss out any and all information as well as throw their entire friend circles into the fire when it comes from a place that huwts theiw feewings
> 
> View attachment 2470708View attachment 2470703
> Tweet
> ...


And of course never any actual examples of cow threads that are complete bullshit.  The fact is these people all have shit to hide and all claim even the most thoroughly documented exposes of their perverted bullshit are completely fabricated. . .then the next minute tweet about the very same disgusting perversions they just claimed are lies.


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Aug 22, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> These people are deathly allergic to both disagreement and the consequences of their own actions. No wonder they hate a community that prides itself on receipts and bluntness. They should be thanking us instead. Barely anyone would have any evidence to the extent of zoosadism/zoophilia rings out there if all that information wasn't collated here.


This just shows another issue in the vast majority of furries. They wouldn't have the evidence because most of them would just stay tight lipped about any sort of negative/illegal content in their space. They only call out and denounce one another when non-furries/normies jump in and parade their shit around. Any furry that wants to outright say that the forum has no actual evidence and it's just a bunch of lies spread by transphobic/homophobic assholes has skeletons they're hiding.

There's a lot of viable evidence and proof of a lot of furries degenerate shit and behaviors on this site. There's nothing like that on any furry site like FA,. In fact threads like the ones made here would be instantly deleted especially Dragoneer's. Furries in the long run only care about looking squeaky clean and super tolerant to mainstream media and most are willing to hide the very real and disturbing individuals that lurk in the background.


----------



## kiwiwiwi (Aug 23, 2021)

CommonSenseWYAHoney said:


> Man, where is Pibbleking? I got all the resources and images for the OP, I’m just patiently waiting for her next spergout.


Lucky for you, pibble just started posting on reddit about adopting a new cat. Twitter caught wind of it and is posting about it now. Here's some highlights. u/pibbleking_ (looks like some were already deleted)


----------



## Misery Niggas (Aug 23, 2021)

kiwiwiwi said:


> Lucky for you, pibble just started posting on reddit about adopting a new cat. Twitter caught wind of it and is posting about it now. Here's some highlights. u/pibbleking_ (looks like some were already deleted)


Archive of her overview btw...
(https://archive.md/5kOq0)
So just like the typical furnigger she is, pebble retorts to fakeout trolling and replying to people in the most 13yr old way possible.







what's funnier is that this suicide paragraph is also her first reddit post(Archive https://archive.md/KUM47 )


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Aug 23, 2021)

"I was gonna try and redeem myself"
I find that hard to believe, must be because she immediately snapped.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 23, 2021)

kiwiwiwi said:


> Newfag lurker here, I never post but felt like I needed to bring this up. Two males that go by the “chihuahua bros” or “chihuahua twins” have been attending furry conventions for over a decade. They’re most often seen at Anthrocon and a smaller one that just took place called IFC (Indy fur con i think?).
> 
> They are known for cornering and sexually harassing women and children with their musky, crusty, probably cum-filled dog stuffed animals that they cart around in broad daylight at conventions. A lot of furfags know of them and have seen them in public.
> 
> ...


Nothing is archived. Kill yourself.

Archive: https://archive.ph/zjprx
Video:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 23, 2021)

Peal said:


> View attachment 2466052
> 
> Glad I never unfollowed this freak. This is that furry who a few years back kept his hands in dry ice to get them ampicoted, claimed it was an accident but then was also friends with people who had a self ampicotion fetish or something.


I remember him. I actually participated in the thread back when he was the... er... 'cold' topic of the now.

Either way, some furry is freaking out over OnlyFans' decision to ban prostitution.

There _is_ a link (not just correlation) between pornography, prostitution, and trafficking.
That falls flat wit how this Kiwi Farms thread talks abou the high perversion the furry fandom has. I once wrote of someone who was 'let' stayed diapered.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 23, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> There _is_ a link (not just correlation) between pornography, prostitution, and trafficking.


Do you have any actual studies on that? I want something I can throw at the "sex work is real work" crowd.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 23, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Do you have any actual studies on that? I want something I can throw at the "sex work is real work" crowd.


Hopefully I can follow up on that. I did read some studies; I just need to find them.


----------



## Mikoyan (Aug 23, 2021)

kiwiwiwi said:


> Newfag lurker here, I never post but felt like I needed to bring this up. Two males that go by the “chihuahua bros” or “chihuahua twins” have been attending furry conventions for over a decade. They’re most often seen at Anthrocon and a smaller one that just took place called IFC (Indy fur con i think?).
> 
> They are known for cornering and sexually harassing women and children with their musky, crusty, probably cum-filled dog stuffed animals that they cart around in broad daylight at conventions. A lot of furfags know of them and have seen them in public.
> 
> ...


"Over a decade" is, IMO, understating it. These weirdos have been around for a *while*.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 23, 2021)

...beware your daily dose of gross cringe... this picture being of Hisuian Growlithe.








						🖍PoofyButtKitty🖍 on Twitter: "Stinky Hisuian Growlithe~… "
					

archived 23 Aug 2021 14:04:05 UTC




					archive.fo


----------



## Spoonomancer (Aug 23, 2021)

kiwiwiwi said:


> Lucky for you, pibble just started posting on reddit about adopting a new cat. Twitter caught wind of it and is posting about it now. Here's some highlights. u/pibbleking_ (looks like some were already deleted)


This account seems weirdly timed compared to Pibble's last Twitter post, to be quite honest.


----------



## Baphomet_Chan (Aug 23, 2021)

Peal said:


> View attachment 2466052
> 
> Glad I never unfollowed this freak. This is that furry who a few years back kept his hands in dry ice to get them amputated, claimed it was an accident but then was also friends with people who had a self amputation fetish or something.


The only way I will believe that it was an accident is if Mr. No Hands was inhaling the smoke that comes from the dry ice. That smoke is raw CO² and it will knock you out cold if you inhale too much of it but this is also followed shortly by death. So no, I don't think he is telling the truth on that.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Aug 23, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I remember him. I actually participated in the thread back when he was the... er... 'cold' topic of the now.
> 
> Either way, some furry is freaking out over OnlyFans' decision to ban prostitution.
> 
> ...



Thats like saying there’s a link between gun ownership and gun violence. Yeah no shit there is, if a thing that can be exploited exists, somebody somewhere will exploit it and do bad shit with it. The internet shouldn’t be censored just because some people people do bad shit with pornography just like law abiding citizens shouldn’t be punished just because some people do bad shit with firearms.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Aug 23, 2021)

So apparently 



Spoiler: this








has been going around, did someone hack the FA Forums mailer or do we have a mole amongst FA staff finally willing to SHUT IT DOWN, SHUT IT DOWN FOREVER?


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 23, 2021)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> So apparently
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That might be linked (but _merely_ linked) to the one who dumped a lot of pornography of real children in the front page of the websit earlier this month.


----------



## Green-Machine (Aug 23, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> That might be linked (but _merely_ linked) to the one who dumped a lot of pornography of real children in the front page of the websit earlier this month.


Wait what?


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 23, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> Wait what?





The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Apparently, someone spammed the front page o FurAffinity with pornography of real children.
> I do not mean drawn art of 17-year-old lizards or art o fat Alice from Wonderland.
> I mean photographs of actual children being ruined.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 23, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> That might be linked (but _merely_ linked) to the one who dumped a lot of pornography of real children in the front page of the websit earlier this month.


Whoever did that is worse than furfags by far.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Whoever did that is worse than furfags by far.


Don't forget that it might have been a furfag doing it, too. An even _worse_ breed of furfag.


----------



## Velcheetah (Aug 23, 2021)

Cable said:


> This account seems weirdly timed compared to Pibble's last Twitter post, to be quite honest.


It's definitely PibbleKing's account. On the same day around the same time--6 AM CST on July 23--they posted the exact same message to their private Instagram. Spoilered because even as thumbnails the screencaps are big.


Spoiler






			https://archive.ph/i3rZ0
		




The rug, flooring, and futon in the kitten picture match pictures of PibbleKing's living room, too.



			https://archive.ph/evtzi
		



			https://archive.ph/m9uJc
		


The kitten news has brought renewed scrutiny to the story behind Pibble rehoming their puppy Peanut back during the end of 2020. Pibble said they needed to rehome her because they couldn't take care of her due to work and mental health conflicts. Friends and acquaintances accuse Pibble of rehoming Peanut because they were mad a 4 month old puppy they weren't bothering to train kept peeing all over the house, destroying furniture, and whining all hours of the day.



			https://archive.ph/bXbcP
		



			https://archive.ph/nTqFx
		



			https://archive.ph/u3zWL
		


Kittens may require slightly less intensive care than puppies but they still need a lot of attention, training, and socialization. They destroy furniture just like puppies. They have accidents just like puppies. They need to have the house baby proofed so they don't strangle themselves in curtain cords, knock over heavy or breakable objects, chew on electrical cords, climb into high places they can fall from, find ways to escape outside, so on and so forth just like puppies. If Pibble couldn't care for a puppy while in a better mental state than they are currently, there is no way they have the capacity to care for a kitten now.


----------



## LennyAdd (Aug 23, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> ...beware your daily dose of gross cringe... this picture being of Hisuian Growlithe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worse are the people replying like it's just some "uwu" fun drawing. If I was into retarded furries in diapers fetishes, I'd be reevaluing my brain, not boasting about it on Twitter.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 23, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Don't forget that it might have been a furfag doing it, too. An even _worse_ breed of furfag.


True, but once you do that shit, _that_ is now what you are.  You no longer get to claim you're anything else.


----------



## AssRock (Aug 23, 2021)

I worry for the kitten because they need a lot of socialization and attention, especially via play; it's what helps to create friendly, loving cats.  

I can easily see Pibble ditching the cat because it's scratched up furniture or feels uneasy around them because it's been neglected and left entirely to its own devices.


----------



## The Rabbit Holes (Aug 24, 2021)

BLFC announces ability to request exceptions from vaccine policy. Furries can't read and ignore the word "sincere" and sperg out in comments and retweets.
LINK, ARCHIVE

Denfur News:
lines were between 3-6 hours to pick up expensive pre-bought-only (no on site buying) badges.
LINK, ARCHIVE
Mask wearing wasn't really enforced at all.
LINK, ARCHIVE
Nazi/Zoos still got hotel rooms and spread business cards around
LINK, ARCHIVE

bonus content from BLFC post:
 furry who claims to be denfur staff says they cant handle wearing mask under suit, after initially saying they are 
staff claim: LINK ,ARCHIVE
cant handle mask:  LINK, ARCHIVE
LINK (secondary link to history of mask/no mask comments, wouldnt archive)


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 24, 2021)

The Rabbit Holes said:


> furry who claims to be denfur staff says they cant handle wearing mask under suit, after initially saying they are


If you can wear a thick filthy fursuit reeking of stale semen, you can wear a mask.


----------



## Big Bang (Aug 24, 2021)

Velcheetah said:


> It's definitely PibbleKing's account. On the same day around the same time--6 AM CST on July 23--they posted the exact same message to their private Instagram. Spoilered because even as thumbnails the screencaps are big.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


If you're staying home all day, raising a puppy is not that difficult, especially when it comes to housetraining. You're at home all day. A puppy can begin housetraining around 8 weeks old. I could understand if you had a very busy schedule, such as a 16 credit hour college semester. But not when you're home most of the time.



Corn Flakes said:


> Do you have any actual studies on that? I want something I can throw at the "sex work is real work" crowd.


Important article revealing that legalized prostitution increases sex trafficking. https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0305750X12001453 "Our central finding, i.e., that countries with legalized prostitution experience a larger reported incidence of trafficking inflows, is therefore best regarded as being based on the most reliable existing data, but needs to be subjected to future scrutiny."

Other links:





						The Link Between Prostitution and Sex Trafficking
					

The Link Between Prostitution and Sex Trafficking




					2001-2009.state.gov
				











						U.S. males and pornography, 1973-2010: consumption, predictors, correlates - PubMed
					

Although both storied and extensive, social scientific research on the effects of pornography consumption on males has primarily focused on testing the feminist contention that pornography contributes to sexual aggression against females. Other parties have expressed concern about males' use of...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				





			https://repository.law.umich.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1241&context=mjil
		



			Wayback Machine
		


I understand the want to decriminalize prostitution. However, sex trafficking is already illegal. By decriminalizing prostitution, you make it that much harder for sex trafficking to be caught. Many sex workers are against regulating sex work (which is essential if you're going to decriminalize it https://www.globalpolicyjournal.com...-does-it-increase-or-decrease-sex-trafficking). Arresting prostitutes has saved countless sex trafficking victims. Anecdotally, last weekend, I was on a call for a sex trafficking victim who managed to call the police on herself just to get arrested and go to the ER so she could be safe from the men who were raping her. The police thought she was on meth because she couldn't speak around them. Sshe kept feeling hands on her from PTSD. To legalize prostitution would allow more sex trafficking victims to slip under the rug. An arrest can save a person's life. Yes, it's illegal for the person selling their body, but it's also illegal for the pimps. If you don't want it to be illegal to sell your body without regulation, then you're throwing away chances for sex trafficking victims to get help. It needs to be strictly regulated. Rape fucks up your brain in ways that few other crimes compare to.


----------



## Vault (Aug 24, 2021)

Apparently FA got hacked and someone is sending out an interesting email.
God speed Sergeevich 








						Furry Notes on Twitter: "FA forums are sending out emails like this??…
					

archived 24 Aug 2021 18:21:56 UTC




					archive.md
				





Spoiler


----------



## The Whore of Babylon (Aug 24, 2021)

Vault said:


> Apparently FA got hacked and someone is sending out an interesting email.
> God speed Sergeevich
> 
> 
> ...


based ruskeys


----------



## reGHew9348 (Aug 24, 2021)

Velcheetah said:


> It's definitely PibbleKing's account. On the same day around the same time--6 AM CST on July 23--they posted the exact same message to their private Instagram. Spoilered because even as thumbnails the screencaps are big.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


This is infuriating. Cats don't require less attention than dogs, that's just the common human perception because they aren't as expressive in ways that humans can relate to and haven't been as extensively and selectively bred for the express purpose of understanding and responding to human body language. Cats will generally suffer in silence even in extreme pain or express it in ways that irresponsible fuckheads end up personifying as "being an asshole" or "being lazy" because they're selfish and want it to be something funny and cute they can laugh off rather than something they have to deal with for the sake of the cat. If he couldn't handle a dog he's definitely going to be neglecting and abusing this cat.


----------



## Digital Style (Aug 24, 2021)

The Rabbit Holes said:


> BLFC announces ability to request exceptions from vaccine policy. Furries can't read and ignore the word "sincere" and sperg out in comments and retweets.



I like how they got stuck on the religious exemptions part of it. Yes, that is clearly what you should be mad at, not the security theatre cons are doing to CYA.


----------



## D.Va (Aug 24, 2021)

Vaccine policy for furry cons, US ones in particular is a waste of time since they're all party cons and people will show up without registering to hang in the con party rooms. What's the point


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 24, 2021)

D.Va said:


> Vaccine policy for furry cons, US ones in particular is a waste of time since they're all party cons and people will show up without registering to hang in the con party rooms. What's the point


The point is making it _look_ like you actually care. If the entire con crowd catches the coof, the con at least can point at their policies and stammer "w-w-w-we tried!".

This is just because furries are obsessed with appearances. That's why Uncle Kage, for example, is so easy to laugh at: he's a lecherous drunkard full of his own kinks, whose personal crusade is trying to make furries _look _non-revolting to the normies. Cons in general follow a similar principle: they would rather try to bury or ignore a call-out than to actually resolve the problem because it would take more effort to find a new AV tech than to try to bury the callout for a friend who just got accused of diddling kids.


----------



## AssRock (Aug 25, 2021)

reGHew9348 said:


> This is infuriating. Cats don't require less attention than dogs, that's just the common human perception because they aren't as expressive in ways that humans can relate to and haven't been as extensively and selectively bred for the express purpose of understanding and responding to human body language. Cats will generally suffer in silence even in extreme pain or express it in ways that irresponsible fuckheads end up personifying as "being an asshole" or "being lazy" because they're selfish and want it to be something funny and cute they can laugh off rather than something they have to deal with for the sake of the cat. If he couldn't handle a dog he's definitely going to be neglecting and abusing this cat.



This is one of the biggest factors; starting from a kitten and onwards, cats _need_ social interaction, otherwise they become distant and aloof, even though all cats are great at hiding their symptoms, a well socialized cat will seek their owners out for some degree of comfort.  

All too frequently, people neglect their cats because of the idea that cats are wholly independent and don't need much attention, but that's how you end up with semi-feral cats who lash out at guests because they're intruding on their territory.  Cats need to be socialized and in a stable environment, not only for their formative years, but throughout their adult lives as well.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Aug 25, 2021)

D.Va said:


> Vaccine policy for furry cons, US ones in particular is a waste of time since they're all party cons and people will show up without registering to hang in the con party rooms. What's the point


I can't imagine anyone planning to attend the con is actually seriously worried about the potential of unvaccinated people getting in. They're just being mad on the internet for the likes and retweets.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 25, 2021)

eternal dog mongler said:


> I can't imagine anyone planning to attend the con is actually seriously worried about the potential of unvaccinated people getting in. They're just being mad on the internet for the likes and retweets.


To their defence, a lot of people, not just furries, are that way.


----------



## MisterTittiesMcTit (Aug 26, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Not o make fun of people with FOP, but I find this drama quite funny.
> View attachment 2461790
> 
> 
> ...


Furries


eternal dog mongler said:


> I can't imagine anyone planning to attend the con is actually seriously worried about the potential of unvaccinated people getting in. They're just being mad on the internet for the likes and retweets.


Exactl6


The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> To their defence, a lot of people, not just furries, are that way.


Furries take attention seeking to a level of savagery that is beyond comprehension. Especially when they turn a blind eye to pedos and dog abusers because they have a fursuit or draw smut. Theyll tear each other up just to get to the top Its a truly savage fetish community? and thats why its so fascinating and hilarious to watch them. Its human tribalistic behaviour at its finest.


----------



## MisterTittiesMcTit (Aug 26, 2021)

eternal dog mongler said:


> I can't imagine anyone planning to attend the con is actually seriously worried about the potential of unvaccinated people getting in. They're just being mad on the internet for the likes and retweets.


The last thing furries care is about vaccinated or covids as you said its all face but what they do care about is their massive orgys and getting off. Theres going to be a massive outbreak in stds covids and dramuhs. A storm is coming and its going to be grrreeeeat!


----------



## camopattern (Aug 26, 2021)

eternal dog mongler said:


> I can't imagine anyone planning to attend the con is actually seriously worried about the potential of unvaccinated people getting in. They're just being mad on the internet for the likes and retweets.


If you did seriously care about preventing the spread of covid you wouldn't attend a convention in an enclosed space during a pandemic, immediately after going to a convention in another state where covid is rampant.


----------



## Noebel (Aug 26, 2021)

reGHew9348 said:


> This is infuriating. Cats don't require less attention than dogs, that's just the common human perception because they aren't as expressive in ways that humans can relate to and haven't been as extensively and selectively bred for the express purpose of understanding and responding to human body language. Cats will generally suffer in silence even in extreme pain or express it in ways that irresponsible fuckheads end up personifying as "being an asshole" or "being lazy" because they're selfish and want it to be something funny and cute they can laugh off rather than something they have to deal with for the sake of the cat. If he couldn't handle a dog he's definitely going to be neglecting and abusing this cat.


That reminded me of a news story I've heard some time ago. One old lady found a kitten in the forest and brought him back. Time passed. Some lumpen wankers tried to break into her house. Cat shredded one motherfuckers face and another motherfuckers leg before they ran away. In the aftermath it was established, that this was a motherfucking pallas cat.


----------



## Realhat (Aug 26, 2021)

camopattern said:


> If you did seriously care about preventing the spread of covid you wouldn't attend a convention in an enclosed space during a pandemic, immediately after going to a convention in another state where covid is rampant.


Absolutely, but they're selfish and _want_ to go to a convention, so they're going to just do it and complain about the people whose fault they think it is that Covid still exists.  A lot of them seriously believe that Covid would be 100% over and gone by now if only those darn Trump people would wear a mask and get vaccinated.  And in that imaginary world, they could resume all their conventions/orgies without worry.


----------



## ExplosiveTeddybear (Aug 28, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> These people are deathly allergic to both disagreement and the consequences of their own actions. No wonder they hate a community that prides itself on receipts and bluntness. They should be thanking us instead. Barely anyone would have any evidence to the extent of zoosadism/zoophilia rings out there if all that information wasn't collated here.


Most of these fucks think that virtue signaling is more important than solving systemic issues in the fandom. I don't personally agree with some of the slurs you fuckers use, but saying the n-word doesn't invalidate clear proof that someone else is being a shotgun-to-the-face-worthy unhuman because they're raping kids and/or animals.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 28, 2021)

ExplosiveTeddybear said:


> Most of these fucks think that virtue signaling is more important than solving systemic issues in the fandom. I don't personally agree with some of the slurs you fuckers use, but saying the n-word doesn't invalidate clear proof that someone else is being a shotgun-to-the-face-worthy unhuman because they're raping kids and/or animals.


You don't have to like us or our language. You don't even have to engage if you don't want to. All you have to do is check the receipts.

The slurs and insults are just a result of anonymity and free speech, but you're also free to ignore them and not use them. So long as you don't act like a moron, don't try to defend other people who _are_ acting like morons, and you follow the rules, you'll be welcome. That's the beauty of the farms.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Aug 28, 2021)

ExplosiveTeddybear said:


> Most of these fucks think that virtue signaling is more important than solving systemic issues in the fandom. I don't personally agree with some of the slurs you fuckers use, but saying the n-word doesn't invalidate clear proof that someone else is being a shotgun-to-the-face-worthy unhuman because they're raping kids and/or animals.


Which n-word?  NEET?  Ne'er-do-well?  Nigger?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 28, 2021)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> Which n-word?  NEET?  Ne'er-do-well?  Nigger?


Null.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Aug 28, 2021)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> Which n-word?  NEET?  Ne'er-do-well?  Nigger?


Neanderthal?


----------



## JethroTullamore (Aug 28, 2021)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> Which n-word?  NEET?  Ne'er-do-well?  Nigger?


Nagasaki?


----------



## Jolly Copulation (Aug 28, 2021)

ExplosiveTeddybear said:


> Most of these fucks think that virtue signaling is more important than solving systemic issues in the fandom. I don't personally agree with some of the slurs you fuckers use, but saying the n-word doesn't invalidate clear proof that someone else is being a shotgun-to-the-face-worthy unhuman because they're raping kids and/or animals.


Good work derailing the thread, nigger. 

The furries that screech the loudest about virtue and how the Farms fabricates things are clearly the ones with the most skeletons in their closets. A person overly concerned with their outward image is demonstrating a deep seated fear of someone discovering their inward image which is usually hideous, egregious, and everything they claim they hate. It's a type of psychological pre-emptive troll shielding. And for the people who say we're all stalkers and make shit up, the same applies. Discredit the news before they air your dirty laundry and people will be less likely to believe you're a monster parading as a decent person. It's the same tactic Orange Man used. In a funny kind of way, twitter furries who screech "fake news" about archived KiwiFarms threads and "look at me how good a person I am" are a lot more like Trump than they could fathom.

If every systemic issue in the fandom were brought to light and solved, there would be maybe a dozen furries left, but let's not lament the fandom.


----------



## camopattern (Aug 28, 2021)

Realhat said:


> Absolutely, but they're selfish and _want_ to go to a convention, so they're going to just do it and complain about the people whose fault they think it is that Covid still exists.  A lot of them seriously believe that Covid would be 100% over and gone by now if only those darn Trump people would wear a mask and get vaccinated.  And in that imaginary world, they could resume all their conventions/orgies without worry.



That's the definition of the furry fandom though. *It's not my fau*_*lt it's everyone else*_. It's never your fault for going to a convention in a state with 24k cases a day.


----------



## Troon Utopia Experiment (Aug 29, 2021)

Fiddle made a post to her Patreon (archive) on August 24th but she posted about it on Twitter yesterday. It doesn't seem to say anything other than things we could already figure from how she talked about inertias/NatNaturalized on her Twitter mental breakdown from a month ago, past elaborating on the fact that he's a massive, unrelenting incel that wanted to fuck her but she didn't allow it.



Spoiler: Highlights from the post









(These are from inertias.)






Go figure a community brimming with antisocial, hormone driven shallow people doesn't make you feel fulfilled. Maybe you were looking in the wrong place the whole time.





Spoiler: Comments on the post



I'm pretty sure people know that Carpetwurm is a dumb faggot, though I'm not sure if I've seen discussion around him.


Paypig


Quit jerking off to porn of Fiddle. She won't fuck you.




Past that, I sifted through some of her older posts and she seems to have a bit of a pedo side story with two characters, a mature, 'mean' wolf girl and a shota sheep character. Maybe I'm looking into this the wrong way but I feel like there's something she was fantasizing about while drawing these two, specially with all the blushing and the focus on a young boy traveling with an older woman (self insert for a 28 y/o). I'm almost surprised no one raised an eyebrow before but to be fair Twitter is willing to go along with anything so long as a popular artist backs it (at least at the time).


Spoiler








Hm.




TL;DR: Inertias wanted Fiddle's address to go fuck her, she didn't let him, he had a psychotic nice guy episode and then with screencaps he had collected made the callout in spite. Now a month later, in trying to expose an incel she now has even more furry incels trying to fuck her. Plus possible shotacon tendencies.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Aug 29, 2021)

the fact that Fiddles is _still running_ with the "DM's vanished after Inertias un-added me" schtick is fuckin' weird since the only thing that would completely remove DM's is one deleting the conversation entirely is fucking weird. Not even to mention that she has not once addressed what _she_ said outside of the "ONE of the conversations were about Zootopia!" excuse.

Another weird thing is that Fiddles is only posting this _after _she had been completely forgotten about reeks of "fuck you give me money" as well.


----------



## Clanner Scum (Aug 29, 2021)

Looks like Ketu's parents have finally had enough. They are now planning on shipping him off to a "troubled youth camp".







Archive: HERE

Now "disowned" and homeless.







Archive: HERE and HERE

Obligatory Ko-Fi:





Archive: HERE

Presented without comment:





Archive: HERE


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 29, 2021)

Clanner Scum said:


> Looks like Ketu's parents have finally had enough. They are now planning on shipping him off to a "troubled youth camp".
> 
> View attachment 2491675View attachment 2491677
> 
> ...


Kind of wondering why his parents shat down his throat, but also hoping he offs himself.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 29, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Kind of wondering why his parents shat down his throat


_Besides_ him being an obnoxious grifting and ungrateful tranny, you mean?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 29, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> _Besides_ him being an obnoxious grifting and ungrateful tranny, you mean?


Oh yea.


----------



## Digital Style (Aug 29, 2021)

Clanner Scum said:


> Looks like Ketu's parents have finally had enough. They are now planning on shipping him off to a "troubled youth camp".



Sucks to suck, don't be a fucking grifter next time.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Aug 29, 2021)

how did Ketu go from "haha i'm no longer going to college" to "my TOTALLY TRANSPHOBIC parents are kicking me out here's my ko-fi NOTHING IS MANDATORY" without explaining what's going on behind the scenes lmao


----------



## Clanner Scum (Aug 29, 2021)

Cable said:


> how did Ketu go from "haha i'm no longer going to college" to "my TOTALLY TRANSPHOBIC parents are kicking me out here's my ko-fi NOTHING IS MANDATORY" without explaining what's going on behind the scenes lmao



No idea. The rest of his most recent tweets are about moving today.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 29, 2021)

Cable said:


> how did Ketu go from "haha i'm no longer going to college" to "my TOTALLY TRANSPHOBIC parents are kicking me out here's my ko-fi NOTHING IS MANDATORY" without explaining what's going on behind the scenes lmao


Let's be honest, Ketu is such a fuckup it might just be that his parents got fed-up with him. Like, in general. Not all parents are so spineless as to keep a grown-ass good-for-nothing coomer in the house indefinitely. So there may not have been a specific event that's triggered it.

Remember that this has been a long time coming:




Courtesy of @Neko GF back in October, 2020.


----------



## camopattern (Aug 29, 2021)

Clanner Scum said:


> Looks like Ketu's parents have finally had enough. They are now planning on shipping him off to a "troubled youth camp".
> 
> View attachment 2491675View attachment 2491677
> 
> ...



No home, no money, no income, so you're having to sleep rough and beg for money.

But yet here you are tweeting from a $1000 iPhone. Obliviously faking for free cash from idiot followers. Anyone who has ever been homeless knows the first thing you do is sell your phone to pay for a hostel and food. Nope, this guy would rather pretend to kill himself.


----------



## Activelo (Aug 29, 2021)

A month ago, Blitzdrachin/Sifyro, someone who's been in the furry community for around ten years (aka since she was 15/16), pulled all of her NSFW images from wherever she could (excluding her Patreon).



At the time, she claimed that it's because of one too many entitled furries wanting fap material for free.



Journal / Archive
On her Twitter, she says that it's not the only reason and goes into more detail why.

Link / Archive
A couple weeks later, she pretty much went on a spree posting vent art.


Spoiler: Pinches Furros Qlos




Post / Archive

Post / Archive

Post / Archive

Post / Archive

Journal / Archive
She posted a screenshot of the same journal as well.
Post / Archive

Post / Archive

Post / Archive

Post / Archive


As you can expect, the zoophile didn't like being called out.







Tweet / Archive

Tweet / Archive


Spoiler: More Twitter stuff






Tweet / Archive
Roughly translated to:
"Let's see...... first you spam me live with personal questions, to the point of being creepy, I tell you to stop, your answer was only "I'm very curious :3", I suspend you from my twitch."

"Then you tag this on my sfw account, which for some reason in that head of yours thought would be a good idea after what you did before."

"And then I see you trying to reason with a zoophile who says my abuse story isn't real because I don't give him a chance to post his ads in my spaces. And you think I have to make passes with people that disgusting?
Then you complain that I don't like you?"

"I disgust that mentality of yours, and I could have saved myself a lot if I didn't give you second chances, which you never deserved for what you did."




The zoophile voices his thoughts on the guy


Tweet / Archive


At the beginning of August, she posted a series of images going into essentially the same reasons why she's not going to draw porn anymore.


Spoiler: Abuse & Grooming pages




Post / Archive

Post / Archive

Post / Archive

Post / Archive

Post / Archive

Post / Archive

Post / Archive

Post / Archive

Post / Archive

Post / Archive

Post / Archive

Post / Archive

Post / Archive


Summary: Her family abused her in a Latin American culture where such a thing is normalized, causing her to become a workaholic. When she was around 15 years old, she and her family moved to Peru, she discovered the internet, and found one of her favorite youtubers livestreaming themselves drawing. That streamer made a community and she learned a lot about tablets and the like. The group she was in talked about 18+ topics and they eventually showed her NSFW art after she got curious, saying "she is mature for her age." She began drawing adult art to get more attention, to sit at the cool kid's table, and she grew more attached to the group, eventually dating the streamer.

Her family situation grew worse after she finished school, to the point where her father stayed in Peru while she, her mother, and her brothers decided to move back to Chile. Coincidentally, the university she went to was where the streamer was going to as well, and they planned on getting married after she graduated, where she can escape her family. They moved into her grandmother's house, where the situation wasn't much better with her mother bringing home a new lover that blamed Blitzdrachin and her siblings for their bad relationship. Whenever she and the streamer were alone, he would grind against her and touch her inappropriately. While she liked it at the time since she was a naïve and hormonal teenager (and is disgusted by it today), she told the streamer that she wanted to wait until she was 18 to go out with him alone.

He didn't like that, became distant, and decided to manipulate her by saying that he's depressed that she won't go out with him alone. She tried to convince her family to have her spend some time with him alone and they refuse, causing him to become more distant. She says that her attraction became obsession and she tried to maintain the relationship. It didn't work and he breaks up with her, saying "you're a psycho and your family is a dictatorship." She took his words as truthful at the time and became depressed for years, thinking that she always fucks up and that she shouldn't complain if she wants someone close to her.

One of the reasons why she drew NSFW art was to cope with her situation. After some time, it just became a source of income for her. It was boring to draw for her, disgusting at times. It wasn't until she was 21, she finally realized that she was being groomed and that it wasn't her fault. It wasn't until two years ago after she got professional help that she decided that she escaped from the hell she was in.

TL;DR: A combination of one too many entitled/asshole furries, her abusive family, a grooming attempt when she was young, and being reminded of it by seeing groomers and minors drawing adult art in her Discord server caused her to reach her breaking point and swear off making NSFW art entirely.

Edit: Added some stuff I forgot to put in the initial post


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 29, 2021)

Activelo said:


> A month ago, Blitzdrachin/Sifyro, someone who's been in the furry community for around ten years (aka since she was 15/16), pulled all of her NSFW images from wherever she could (excluding her Patreon).
> View attachment 2492632
> At the time, she claimed that it's because of one too many entitled furries wanting fap material for free.
> View attachment 2492634
> ...


Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. Next time don't go making furry porn.

EDIT: Skimmed through the vent comic. She's blaming all of her bullshit on the dude she got in the relationship with, and frankly I would jump on the bandwagon but dude why the fuck did she think any of that was ok to start? There's something off about this shit and I'm gonna wait til the dude pops up, if he does.


----------



## Kane Lives (Aug 30, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. Next time don't go making furry porn.
> 
> EDIT: Skimmed through the vent comic. She's blaming all of her bullshit on the dude she got in the relationship with, and frankly I would jump on the bandwagon but dude why the fuck did she think any of that was ok to start? There's something off about this shit and I'm gonna wait til the dude pops up, if he does.


Agreed. There's something very off in this story, and from long experience, it's never as clear-cut as how one side likes to frame it.

If nothing else, the vent art strikes me that of an extremely unstable crazy eyed girl, trying to rationalise the ten years she lost.


----------



## Catboi (Aug 30, 2021)

camopattern said:


> No home, no money, no income, so you're having to sleep rough and beg for money.
> 
> But yet here you are tweeting from a $1000 iPhone. Obliviously faking for free cash from idiot followers. Anyone who has ever been homeless knows the first thing you do is sell your phone to pay for a hostel and food. Nope, this guy would rather pretend to kill himself.



Just saying as someone who also has been in that situation, no the fuck you don't. Most stores, living areas, jobs, and even transit require phones and internet nowadays. Hell where I live you can't even get government assistance without a phone and internet. There are also a lot of apps for people in poverty to get heavily discounted and free items.


----------



## The Whore of Babylon (Aug 30, 2021)

Catboi said:


> Just saying as someone who also has been in that situation, no the fuck you don't. Most stores, living areas, jobs, and even transit require phones and internet nowadays. Hell where I live you can't even get government assistance without a phone and internet. There are also a lot of apps for people in poverty to get heavily discounted and free items.


also purposely cutting yourself from being able to contact people who might let you crash is uhhhhhhhhhhhhh fucking stupid lmao


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 30, 2021)

Big think:

Should BlitzDrachen get a thread?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 30, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Big think:
> 
> Should BlitzDrachen get a thread?


Literally, who?


----------



## deermeat (Aug 30, 2021)

I was looking at this thread during the whole Fiddle situation. It was funny! Fiddle did nothing wrong. Jokes are jokes, stay mad. 
And yet... Pibble gets nothing in return? The person who is openly racist as hell to the max amount... And they only get attention after they scammed people. 
And that attention was VERY little compared to Fiddle. Hell, Lago deleted his video on the situation because he didn't want to "bother the victims" or whatever. 

I'm not surprised tbh. Goes to show the other creator's true colors though.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 30, 2021)

Kane Lives said:


> If nothing else, the vent art strikes me that of an extremely unstable crazy eyed girl, trying to rationalise the ten years she lost.


Most of that time that she lost could have been better spent trying to be a better artist, instead of hopelessly blaming her family for her turning out the way she did.


----------



## Troon Utopia Experiment (Aug 30, 2021)

albert chan said:


> Most of that time that she lost could have been better spent trying to be a better artist, instead of hopelessly blaming her family for her turning out the way she did.



Considering she went to art school, it's at least commendable she's able to put out work so quickly and on such a regular basis. The fact alone that she went out of her way to put this much effort into a vent piece just to say "I don't want people jerking off to me anymore" strikes me as obvious that she's trying to further a narrative that she's the victim but that profile she's fighting against feels so obviously like someone people could dog on. Having 'blue lives matter' and 'zoophile' is the obvious #1 enemy of Twitter aside from MAPs which I still believe is a gayop.

If you want something interesting about Sify/blitzdrachin it's the fact that back when she was a member of PrimeLeap (which is basically a paywall service but for furry artists that gives every image you have access to a 'serial code' so if you leak it you get recognized for who you are so they can block leakers) there'd be whole threads on yiff.party (now defunct) dedicated to trying to get around the paywall and the autism was powerful. People trying to find any dirt they can on blitzdrachin with a guy called 'Lucky' that was doing the typical "I will give out info in X days" but never came out with anything, so basically it was a bunch of horny fuckers trying to find out how they could get her artwork for free but never actually figuring out anything because they were too incompetent to really do anything of substance past shouting at each other and hitting another brick wall whenever PrimeLeap caught onto what they were doing and updating the service to fight against it (more watermarks, more serial codes, etc etc.)

The guy who owns PrimeLeap, AnthemOfTears/Vicar has a similarly interesting backstory. Has been around the community for just as long as blitzdrachin and eventually she stopped using PrimeLeap altogether because Vicar got called out in a 40 page document for raping another artist, that other artist being PC-Doodle. The callouts are full of unbridled autism so they're worth a read. Here (archive), plus an annex to the other two callouts (here and here).

There seems to be a full backlog of shit going on with and around BlitzDrachin's circle of people. If I'm remembering properly then there was also some chaos going on in her servers as it was found out that one of the people they'd been closely friends with, someone called Prate who joined her community at age 14, swapped nudes, got NSFW commissions, did roleplay and all your average furry behavior, called himself out for being 16 years old at the time and it seems like her community had a simultaneous breakdown.







Sifyro has a tweet mentioning him from July 2020, so they've known about him for a while but all this was found out back around April of this year (Which lead to PC-Doodle uploading this video talking about the situation). There's probably more I'm not even aware of, but I'm sure a lot of finding that involves joining these people's public and private hugbox servers.


----------



## Big Bang (Aug 31, 2021)

At this point, why would any [furry] artist have a discord server? It's setting your name up for that sort of drama to taint.


----------



## Activelo (Aug 31, 2021)

parfait_77 said:


> If you want something interesting about Sify/blitzdrachin it's the fact that back when she was a member of PrimeLeap (which is basically a paywall service but for furry artists that gives every image you have access to a 'serial code' so if you leak it you get recognized for who you are so they can block leakers) there'd be whole threads on yiff.party (now defunct) dedicated to trying to get around the paywall and the autism was powerful. People trying to find any dirt they can on blitzdrachin with a guy called 'Lucky' that was doing the typical "I will give out info in X days" but never came out with anything, so basically it was a bunch of horny fuckers trying to find out how they could get her artwork for free but never actually figuring out anything because they were too incompetent to really do anything of substance past shouting at each other and hitting another brick wall whenever PrimeLeap caught onto what they were doing and updating the service to fight against it (more watermarks, more serial codes, etc etc.)


She did have some hand in creating Primeleap. According to her, she and Vicar developed software for her site to catch leakers and, after catching some of the leakers, Vicar simply used the same software for Primeleap, at least at the time.

Journal / Archive

I found an archive of one of the yiff.party threads from 2019 and it's just as autistic like you said.

While I was digging around for more stuff about Blitz, I found out that it wasn’t the first time she’s made that kind of art and she made a 5-page shitpost comic in regards to the furry comic "No Harm No Fowl." It's essentially a story that, as it was being made, supposedly took a long time to get to the sex (involving an anthro wolf and a talking feral bird btw) and people were bitching about that.


Spoiler: NSFW













Uncle Warren said:


> Big think:
> 
> Should BlitzDrachen get a thread?


Even if she warrants one, there's no real evidence or archives to back up any of the supposedly bad things she did (and if there is, I can't find it) and the one person who did have screenshots was apparently a dumbass that said his patreon username on a yiff.party thread Blitz was watching. It's only through word of mouth, so take most of what's said in the screenshots below with a massive grain of salt:











One thing I can confirm is the e621 advertisement bit. The description essentially says "don't like it, then too bad, blacklist the wip tags" and she got dunked on for it, both in ratings and in the comments. She took it down soon after that, although it (allegedly) wasn't her first time doing it and had whiteknights defending her.

EDIT: Added more screenshots and found out a few more things. Gonna be a bit of a mess, but whatever.

From an animated short called WARF:

Her real name is Katherine Lopez.



That SkyroB or SB she mentioned is allegedly Uni-unun (Use TOR if the link doesn't work) and sure enough, the name popped up on a NSFW piece of art for two of their OCs. Note the spanish and date on the right.



From a Discord server she used to be in:




She's also supposedly a bit of a hypocrite. In June, she complained that people were tracing her artwork when she (allegedly) did the same thing years ago.


Tweet / Archive


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 31, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> At this point, why would any [furry] artist have a discord server? It's setting your name up for that sort of drama to taint.


Let me expand the scope of your question: _at this point, why would anyone have a twitter account? It's setting your name up for that sort of drama to taint._

Both questions have the same answer: most of these people are severe over-sharers suffering from a deficit in real-life interactions and a severe need for validation.


----------



## Mikoyan (Aug 31, 2021)

Activelo said:


> While I was digging around for more stuff about Blitz, I found out that it wasn’t the first time she’s made that kind of art and she made a 5-page shitpost comic in regards to the furry comic "No Harm No Fowl." It's essentially a story that, as it was being made, supposedly took a long time to get to the sex (involving an anthro wolf and a talking feral bird btw) and people were bitching about that.


What's funny to me is that parody also makes fun of that artist's penchant for slapping big random text everywhere which is more or less intended to help Primeleap do its steganographic thing.

Sounds like the site inventor's a piece of shit, but not gonna lie, the DRM is actually kind of ingenious.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Aug 31, 2021)

Activelo said:


> A month ago, Blitzdrachin/Sifyro, someone who's been in the furry community for around ten years (aka since she was 15/16), pulled all of her NSFW images from wherever she could (excluding her Patreon).
> View attachment 2492632
> At the time, she claimed that it's because of one too many entitled furries wanting fap material for free.
> View attachment 2492634
> ...


How the fuck can this dude be pro cop and also a pedo
I hope the cops find his stash so he can realize just how bad he fucked up. Your last name isn't Rothschild, you can't play both sides dipshit.


----------



## Popcorn (Sep 1, 2021)

The conversation about chise in the con drama thread got me thinking, whatever happened to juniusk9's constant woke screeching? I checked their Twitter and it seems like they may be medicated and by extension finally capable of shutting the fuck up? 

Surprising considering they were one of the loudest most well known hyperwoke left furs for a long time.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Sep 4, 2021)

The situation with that artist from Peru is an odd one, cause like...the age of consent in both Peru and Chile is *14.* People can argue morality and shit, but like, is the whole "18+" restriction a universal law on the internet regardless of what site the country originates from, or is it very much a case of "eh who gives a fuck?" Honestly I'm way more curious about that than the whole drama of an aspergers ridden artist from Latin America making a bunch of vent art about some dime a dozen situation within the community.


----------



## The Whore of Babylon (Sep 4, 2021)

Bungus Scrungus said:


> The situation with that artist from Peru is an odd one, cause like...the age of consent in both Peru and Chile is *14.* People can argue morality and shit, but like, is the whole "18+" restriction a universal law on the internet regardless of what site the country originates from, or is it very much a case of "eh who gives a fuck?" Honestly I'm way more curious about that than the whole drama of an aspergers ridden artist from Latin America making a bunch of vent art about some dime a dozen situation within the community.


just because it's legal doesnt mean that people can find it moral or ok -source i live in a southamerican shithole


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Sep 5, 2021)

Somerandoontheweb said:


> After reading this thread and having seen the level of degeneracy we're dealing with, I'm not sure this is worth posting but it got me thinking View attachment 2515073
> I know animals can be gay but someone projecting their sexuality on an actual dog just feel weird to me.
> Generally speaking, I don't mind people  having crushes on talking cartoons animals since I always assume they're only attracted to their human characteristics. But bringing actual animals into it is what crosses the line imo. And considering the horrifying numbers of actual zoophile in the furry community, I think it ring many red flags.


Honestly, I feel like you're trying way too hard to find something to be mad about here. There's a world of difference between "haha this still frame of a coyote looks funny" and "I wanna fuck that".


----------



## Spoonomancer (Sep 5, 2021)

Somerandoontheweb said:


> After reading this thread and having seen the level of degeneracy we're dealing with, I'm not sure this is worth posting but it got me thinking View attachment 2515073
> I know animals can be gay but someone projecting their sexuality on an actual dog just feel weird to me.
> Generally speaking, I don't mind people  having crushes on talking cartoons animals since I always assume they're only attracted to their human characteristics. But bringing actual animals into it is what crosses the line imo. And considering the horrifying numbers of actual zoophile in the furry community, I think it ring many red flags.


this is such a nothingburger lmao never come back to this website you fucking frog


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Sep 5, 2021)

Somerandoontheweb said:


> After reading this thread and having seen the level of degeneracy we're dealing with, I'm not sure this is worth posting but it got me thinking View attachment 2515073
> I know animals can be gay but someone projecting their sexuality on an actual dog just feel weird to me.
> Generally speaking, I don't mind people  having crushes on talking cartoons animals since I always assume they're only attracted to their human characteristics. But bringing actual animals into it is what crosses the line imo. And considering the horrifying numbers of actual zoophile in the furry community, I think it ring many red flags.



Holy fuck you’re autistic. This is no different than pictures of two dogs with their noses touching and a Christian grandma going “HAHA THEYRE IN LOVE” on Facebook. Humans project shit they recognize as human behaviors on to animals and inanimate objects all the fucking time.


----------



## Vampirella (Sep 5, 2021)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Honestly, I feel like you're trying way too hard to find something to be mad about here. There's a world of difference between "haha this still frame of a coyote looks funny" and "I wanna fuck that".


That and zoo furrys just say "I want to fuck that", they don't make subtle jokes about it because the furry community just will look the other way.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Sep 6, 2021)

Somerandoontheweb said:


> I think it ring many red flags.


I think you're reading a bit too deep into a shitty joke. Especially when zoophile jokes are anything but subtle.


Spoiler: example: a zoophile "joke"


----------



## Pizdec (Sep 6, 2021)

So this Schizocow named Navos/Wordcaster is once again using old evidence to "expose" Malfaren.... again. And as before he's still being called out for using disputable evidence as his source.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Sep 6, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> So this Schizocow named Navos/Wordcaster is once again using old evidence to "expose" Malfaren.... again. And as before he's still being called out for using disputable evidence as his source.


wonder how long Wordcaster is going to be pulling this even knowing full well that their evidence has been confirmed to be fake, this is like the second time someone in this thread had pulled them up.


----------



## Activelo (Sep 7, 2021)

Redblood, an infamous user on the /trash/ board, has been spamming the names of artists on his shit-list since early 2020.



Literally who is Redblood, you may ask? A couple of anons kept track of him and made summaries to explain why he's hated.


Spoiler: Brief Context




Summary Post (NSFW)
The reason he has all those artists on his shitlist? Because they wouldn't draw certain kinds of NSFW art for him (like dirty hyperdetailed assholes), because they're hypocrites in regards to drawing loli/shota/other NSFW subjects (even if they're not actually hypocrites), or because they are merely associated with the alleged hypocrites even if they're SFW.



This post by him really shows off how much of a no-life autist he really is. He can remember different OCs from numerous drawing threads years ago.

For those not interested, here's a simplified TL;DR:






A couple of the artists on the list learned about it and tweeted about the posts. One of them is Blitzdrachin, who mocked it.

Diives joined in too and one person tweeted out his support for the guy. Another user by the name of Asashi/@hentai_island disagreed and this led to another Twitter argument that Blitzdrachin joined in on. She basically called him an entitled manchild playing the victim card because the mods banned him from Diives' Discord Server.


Tweet / Archive
For context:

Tweet / Archive
A few days later after the spat, she made yet another shitpost/vent art mocking the guy.


Tweet / Archive
Unrelated to that, she made another expose about someone who's been harassing her and tracing her art since 2019.

Tweet Chain / Archive
More shitpost/vent art about a random nobody's hypocrisy.




Tweet / Archive


----------



## Troon Utopia Experiment (Sep 7, 2021)

Honestly all I really want is for BlitzDrachen to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Pizdec (Sep 7, 2021)

Cable said:


> wonder how long Wordcaster is going to be pulling this even knowing full well that their evidence has been confirmed to be fake, this is like the second time someone in this thread had pulled them up.


I think the first time was me noting he realized and then played the mental breakdown card to garner pity points. Honestly this whole thing is just AIDS, but I couldn't help but laugh at the fact this guy wants someone else to schizopost with him. No one is wanting anything to do with this guy and he's not getting that point.


parfait_77 said:


> Honestly all I really want is for BlitzDrachen to shut the fuck up.


Surprised no one posted the grooming shit Blitz posted on FA


----------



## Activelo (Sep 7, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> Surprised no one posted the grooming shit Blitz posted on FA


One page ago.


----------



## Pizdec (Sep 8, 2021)

Activelo said:


> One page ago.


I'm sorry for not reading it cause holy fuck, is a lot of shit making sense, like when she kept calling certain pokemon whores (I.E when she drew Lucario porn she would call it "Putacario", and Puta/Puto is spanish for whore). She's basically a more retarded take on why Tartii stopped drawing porn, only she's more of an attention whore about it.


----------



## Exelxi (Sep 11, 2021)

Apparently guy named Jj The Husky, who also happesn to be a discord  moderator fucked his own dog

He issued an apology/clarification that those were just jokes:


			https://twitter.com/JJTheHusky/status/1436452932623425536
		

https://archive.md/Mj6ft


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Sep 11, 2021)

Exelxi said:


> Apparently guy named Jj The Husky, who also happesn to be a discord  moderator fucked his own dog
> 
> He issued an apology/clarification that those were just jokes:
> 
> ...


While I really hope that really was a joke, Discord moderators have a history of defending actual zoos and even pædos in their servers.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 11, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> While I really hope that really was a joke, Discord moderators have a history of defending actual zoos and even pædos in their servers.


It's no wonder Discord has developed into the cesspool of grooming it is now.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Sep 11, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> It's no wonder Discord has developed into the cesspool of grooming it is now.


Proof:








						Mister Metokur (  Good Morning Internet  ) (1 OF 2) (04-02-19)
					

Part 2 of 2 https://youtu.be/bOR7D3JneHkHope you enjoyed  the video as much as I did. Don't forget to subscribe to my channel. Thank you for visiting.If you ...




					www.youtube.com
				



(The relevant part is from the start o around 24:00.)


Spoiler: Possibly NSFW thumbnail












						Jim's | (PART 1) 419: What A Fine Time (Discord, Hampture, Danny YT) w/ Chat and Timestamps
					

The Metokurist Collective (Updated 2021)https://twitter.com/QuarantinedCoof - Jim's current Twitterhttps://www.subscribestar.com/mistermetokur - Jim's Subscr...




					www.youtube.com
				






(The relevant part is from around 34:00 to around 42:00.
WARNING: the image tha this video shows when he is not using his browser is a rather NSFW, even if censored, collage of photographs.
Then again, both videos have perverts getting explicit in text, themselves. He reads those fantasies out loud, too. The stream chats are also full of Holocaust jokes.)

I already have local copies of these videos.


----------



## Activelo (Sep 11, 2021)

Christ, Blitz/Sifyro is still going with this.

Tweet / Archive

Tweet / Archive


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Sep 12, 2021)

Activelo said:


> View attachment 2517626


...besides the point, bu the mod being a paper-bag-headde dragon i so funny to me.


----------



## Pizdec (Sep 12, 2021)

Activelo said:


> Christ, Blitz/Sifyro is still going with this.
> View attachment 2529663
> Tweet / Archive
> View attachment 2529667View attachment 2529668View attachment 2529682
> ...


I would think she'd eventually get the hint that literally drawing attention to this might not work in her favor, not to mention, all the time she's putting into these drawings over doing... you know, actually decent art, isn't exactly the best input of her time, but it's not like stupid whores really learn that once you're a whore you're nothing more then that. You're not Frita Kahlo, you're some stupid Chilean who got their hands on a tablet and an internet connection and decided to do nothing more important with your time.


----------



## Cat Phuckers (Sep 12, 2021)

Activelo said:


> Christ, Blitz/Sifyro is still going with this.
> View attachment 2529663
> Tweet / Archive
> View attachment 2529667View attachment 2529668View attachment 2529682
> ...


Though these comics are obviously a bit over the top, they are meant to be abrasive towards weird perverts in the fandom who harass/victimize artists and the message is ultimately "we need to purge the furry fandom of these sick degenerates". I can respect her for consistently pushing that message, even if it's not going to effectuate change.

This chick probably genuinely wants to get deviants out of the fandom for the sake of protecting people from abuse (as opposed to only caring about image), but she's shouting into the void because that's obviously never gonna happen. I'll give her a B- for genuinely caring and putting in actual effort I suppose, but she's still really fucking stupid for thinking the fandom is anything other than a bunch of antisocial sex pests who fuck dogs and kids.

I at least hope she realizes she's not going to be able to make a living wage off commissions and subscription platforms if she keeps posting this stuff since the truth contained within these poorly-drawn comics will scare all but a few of her followers off.


----------



## The Whore of Babylon (Sep 12, 2021)

Cat Phuckers said:


> Though these comics are obviously a bit over the top, they are meant to be abrasive towards weird perverts in the fandom who harass/victimize artists and the message is ultimately "we need to purge the furry fandom of these sick degenerates". I can respect her for consistently pushing that message, even if it's not going to effectuate change.
> 
> This chick probably genuinely wants to get deviants out of the fandom for the sake of protecting people from abuse (as opposed to only caring about image), but she's shouting into the void because that's obviously never gonna happen. I'll give her a B- for genuinely caring and putting in actual effort I suppose, but she's still really fucking stupid for thinking the fandom is anything other than a bunch of antisocial sex pests who fuck dogs and kids.
> 
> I at least hope she realizes she's not going to be able to make a living wage off commissions and subscription platforms if she keeps posting this stuff since the truth contained within these poorly-drawn comics will scare all but a few of her followers off.


this, i also enjoy her calling out actual dogfuckers in them too and i gotta say, the cartoon exagerations are pretty decently done.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 12, 2021)

The Whore of Babylon said:


> this, i also enjoy her calling out actual dogfuckers in them too and i gotta say, the cartoon exagerations are pretty decently done.


I have to say, she's got that Ren & Stimpy grotesquery down pat.


----------



## Noebel (Sep 12, 2021)

Activelo said:


> Christ, Blitz/Sifyro is still going with this.
> View attachment 2529663
> Tweet / Archive
> View attachment 2529667View attachment 2529668View attachment 2529682
> ...


Mneh, at first I thought it was funny, but now it makes me miss second gen. of rage comics.


Spoiler: Like the Dope Ivan






That's supposed to be orthodox priesthood, before anyone asks


Hers are getting somewhat repetative. I sympathise with her intentions overall, but that's like trying to drain the sea, using one bucket. Plus it's getting way to grottesque for my taste. I like it more when it's easy to identify where character starts and ends. Grottesqe is better to be used sparringly, on the contrast to normal, not being made into normal.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 12, 2021)

I think it's less venting and more "woe is me" bullshit that a typical popufur will always fucking do, and honestly with all that going on she really sounds like a thread is in order since we been talking about her for three or four pages now.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Sep 12, 2021)

the fun part about this thread is that if someone is the topic for at least two pages there's inevitably someone calling for a thread on someone only for nothing to crop up as the person who mentions wanting to be the OP of the thread just vanishes from KF for a few days.

But yeah, Sifyro's whole thing is just trying for attention as a _lot_ of people have been reacting to these comics. Granted, I do enjoy the fact people have been autistic as fuck to Sifyro on Twitter about these comics.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 12, 2021)

Cable said:


> person who mentions wanting to be the OP of the thread just vanishes from KF for a few days.


Fuck you Cable I have covid.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 12, 2021)

Cable said:


> the fun part about this thread is that if someone is the topic for at least two pages there's inevitably someone calling for a thread on someone only for nothing to crop up as the person who mentions wanting to be the OP of the thread just vanishes from KF for a few days.


Lmao it's even funnier when someone ends up the topic and someone starts calling for a thread and then the object of the thread is actually already a regular poster on the thread.  That's some true hilarity.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 12, 2021)

Cable said:


> the fun part about this thread is that if someone is the topic for at least two pages there's inevitably someone calling for a thread on someone only for nothing to crop up as the person who mentions wanting to be the OP of the thread just vanishes from KF for a few days.


I've only helped two fairly short write-ups in my time on the farms so far and... I'll be honest, they gave me a renewed respect for people who write full OPs. I don't think I have the necessary autism for it.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 13, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Lmao it's even funnier when someone ends up the topic and someone starts calling for a thread and then the object of the thread is actually already a regular poster on the thread.  That's some true hilarity.


Have we had that happen? I can't remember if we have.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 13, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Have we had that happen? I can't remember if we have.


@CIA Nigger was pretty close to that, since his Gligar13 personality had a thread here at the time he was a mod.  I'm sure it's happened in this thread at some point though I'm not sure if we ever caught one in the wild as it were.


----------



## WaterLoggedNuts (Sep 13, 2021)

Wheezy Asthmatic said:


> Twitter furry Arborbamboo / Thomas Michael Wallin filmed himself sexually abusing a fucking 4yo.
> 
> View attachment 1619183
> View attachment 1619188
> ...


Don't mean to necro but I know this man personally. We talked via telegram frequently. He was way into more then just fucking kids. I didn't know he was fucking kids but he told me about his other fetishes. He has a massive diaper fetish, He also had a cub fetish (go figure) and had to have sex almost every weekend. He would frequently try to invite me over to his home which he shared with his parents and get high. He would frequently upload images and videos high out of his mind on acid or weed. He would make the rounds through the local fandom and I quite a few people talk to me about how disgusted they where to have him inside of them after they found this out. I know he worked as a security guard and was recently fired before he got caught. He hopped between jobs because of his rampant drug use he was always getting fired for being high at work.

I still have some contacts with people who where/are friends with him. Last I heard about him was he got out on a plea deal but wasn't allowed to use his devices. However his "Mother" logged in and changed his profile name to "Broken minds can be healed....I am working on it...." but hes an idiot who never changed his telegram settings about his last log in status.


----------



## AssRock (Sep 13, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> @CIA Nigger was pretty close to that, since his Gligar13 personality had a thread here at the time he was a mod.  I'm sure it's happened in this thread at some point though I'm not sure if we ever caught one in the wild as it were.



@NoFeline is also someone who comes to mind, while not having her own thread (yet), was outed to be a pedophile with a five year old persona who is also a prostitute.


----------



## The Whore of Babylon (Sep 13, 2021)

AssRock said:


> @NoFeline is also someone who comes to mind, while not having her own thread (yet), was outed to be a pedophile with a five year old persona who is also a prostitute.


that's definitely threadworthy though


----------



## NotSoAceCatPartTwo (Sep 13, 2021)

Activelo said:


> Christ, Blitz/Sifyro is still going with this.
> View attachment 2529663
> Tweet / Archive
> View attachment 2529667View attachment 2529668View attachment 2529682
> ...


This is getting really old really fast... She should really put the pen down and see a therapist...


Cat Phuckers said:


> Though these comics are obviously a bit over the top, they are meant to be abrasive towards weird perverts in the fandom who harass/victimize artists and the message is ultimately "we need to purge the furry fandom of these sick degenerates". I can respect her for consistently pushing that message, even if it's not going to effectuate change.
> 
> This chick probably genuinely wants to get deviants out of the fandom for the sake of protecting people from abuse (as opposed to only caring about image), but she's shouting into the void because that's obviously never gonna happen. I'll give her a B- for genuinely caring and putting in actual effort I suppose, but she's still really fucking stupid for thinking the fandom is anything other than a bunch of antisocial sex pests who fuck dogs and kids.
> 
> I at least hope she realizes she's not going to be able to make a living wage off commissions and subscription platforms if she keeps posting this stuff since the truth contained within these poorly-drawn comics will scare all but a few of her followers off.



If this is really what she's going for then her execution is incredibly poor. This only comes off as a teenager's temper tanturm because people were "meanies" at her over the internet, and let us remind ourselves that she's almost in her 30's.

I don't know man, I feel like her mental health has gone downhill ever since she started these kind of comics, at this rate we'll have another "glip" case in no time, with less dogfucking and grooming, mind you,but with twice the insanity.



WaterLoggedNuts said:


> Don't mean to necro but I know this man personally. We talked via telegram frequently. He was way into more then just fucking kids. I didn't know he was fucking kids but he told me about his other fetishes. He has a massive diaper fetish, He also had a cub fetish (go figure) and had to have sex almost every weekend. He would frequently try to invite me over to his home which he shared with his parents and get high. He would frequently upload images and videos high out of his mind on acid or weed. He would make the rounds through the local fandom and I quite a few people talk to me about how disgusted they where to have him inside of them after they found this out. I know he worked as a security guard and was recently fired before he got caught. He hopped between jobs because of his rampant drug use he was always getting fired for being high at work.
> 
> I still have some contacts with people who where/are friends with him. Last I heard about him was he got out on a plea deal but wasn't allowed to use his devices. However his "Mother" logged in and changed his profile name to "Broken minds can be healed....I am working on it...." but hes an idiot who never changed his telegram settings about his last log in status.



Pics or didnt' happen.



AssRock said:


> @NoFeline is also someone who comes to mind, while not having her own thread (yet), was outed to be a pedophile with a five year old persona who is also a prostitute.



Damn.... I missed so damn much on that couple of months I lost my password....


EDIT: THIS WAS JUST A MONTH AGO?! WHAT THE HELL?! How am I supossed to live with this kind of knowledge?!


----------



## The Whore of Babylon (Sep 13, 2021)

NotSoAceCatPartTwo said:


> This is getting really old really fast... She should really put the pen down and see a therapist...
> 
> 
> If this is really what she's going for then her execution is incredibly poor. This only comes off as a teenager's temper tanturm because people were "meanies" at her over the internet, and let us remind ourselves that she's almost in her 30's.
> ...


yeah wtf why wasnt there a post on community happenings abt this shit


----------



## AssRock (Sep 13, 2021)

The Whore of Babylon said:


> yeah wtf why wasnt there a post on community happenings abt this shit


I'm assuming it's because it went down in a pretty obscure thread where the actual cow doxed/outed our resident pedo artist, who...

...then owned it all and tried to say it was no big deal and that we should all be fine with it.  Because the general consensus on KF is totally about how drawn pedophilia is okay and the majority have never once said otherwise.  She tried to claim this despite the fact that most of us and any sane person finds it abhorrent.


----------



## The Whore of Babylon (Sep 13, 2021)

AssRock said:


> I'm assuming it's because it went down in a pretty obscure thread where the actual cow doxed/outed our resident pedo artist, who...
> 
> ...then owned it all and tried to say it was no big deal and that we should all be fine with it.  Because the general consensus on KF is totally about how drawn pedophilia is okay and the majority have never once said otherwise.  She tried to claim this despite the fact that most of us and any sane person finds it abhorrent.


gotta do everything my damn self smh NOONE HELPS ME IN THIS FUCKING HOUSE


----------



## WaterLoggedNuts (Sep 13, 2021)

NotSoAceCatPartTwo said:


> Pics or didnt' happen.


Can't really do that as I nuked that chat when I found out as I was pretty pissed. I beat myself up over it as I could have proved it but it is what it is. But if you really wanna find out about him you can ask around the U2F2 Telegram as that was the main local telegram he hunted around in. In know the furry named Asusi Husky repeadtly took his dick on the reg and she told me they still talk.


----------



## Activelo (Sep 13, 2021)

Sifyro got two people to voice her vent/shitpost piece on dragonyay.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



Tweet / Archive


----------



## Spoonomancer (Sep 13, 2021)

at this point can these pieces be called "Vent" pieces? They're more akin to shitposts at this point.


----------



## Juan? (Sep 14, 2021)

Cable said:


> at this point can these pieces be called "Vent" pieces? They're more akin to shitposts at this point.


I could be wrong, however I’ve noticed Furry artists (mainly on twitter, from what I’ve seen) tend to title things “vent” posts in order to get away with doing shit that would normally be perceived negatively by their “UwU wholesome cute fuwwy” fans. E.G. gore and edgy shit.


----------



## Kane Lives (Sep 14, 2021)

Why is this bitch still sperging out? The ventcomic schtick was old a decade ago. Sifyro is a cow in the making, mark my words.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Sep 14, 2021)

Kane Lives said:


> Why is this bitch still sperging out? The ventcomic schtick was old a decade ago. Sifyro is a cow in the making, mark my words.


I wouldn't be surpised if Sifyro did end up becoming a lolcow in the future, but funny enough it seems she's the one milking whatever they can get out of the situation here. Only time will tell when she thinks the schtick is all dry and withered.


----------



## Neil (Sep 14, 2021)

palmtreesalad said:


> View attachment 1538588


Sorry to necro a past topic, but i was lurking this thread and found this fucking golden nugget. Gave me a real good belly laugh.

"Mess with the gay furfag community, here comes the whole pride parade, pack it up bitch!" Is something you can only ever say on the fucking internet behind a keyboard. I'm pretty sure LupisVulpes herself could knock this neckbeard over by looking at him.


----------



## Kane Lives (Sep 14, 2021)

I don't normally contribute, but sometimes an artist gives such a piss-poor take that I just have to screencap.

For context, this one is a tranny artist on horse pills and probably got the dick-chop already.


----------



## who dare wins? (Sep 14, 2021)

Exelxi said:


> Apparently guy named Jj The Husky, who also happesn to be a discord  moderator fucked his own dog
> 
> He issued an apology/clarification that those were just jokes:
> 
> ...


This is a joke btw, from what I have heard from people in a server he is in he basically was larping artistically and eventually desinc (yes that half life 2 youtuber) went on to make this in order to fuck with him.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 15, 2021)

who dare wins? said:


> This is a joke btw, from what I have heard from people in a server he is in he basically was larping artistically and eventually desinc (yes that half life 2 youtuber) went on to make this in order to fuck with him.


Fucking based.


----------



## El Pútrido Degenerado (Sep 15, 2021)

Hey @Null , there is a new fucking Zoophile in town, and apparently they got their fucking inspiration from a Zooier than Thou podcast. I posted the archive to the Youtube vid below.








						Coming Out About Things - YouTube
					

archived 13 Sep 2021 09:07:01 UTC




					archive.md
				




For more context, this bitch is supposedly a furry hypnotist, and they have supposedly held sessions that were sexual in nature. There is evidence that the bitch has a discord server where she practices it over discord calls, as seen here. 


Unfortunately, the link is expired.

As to actually uploading the vid, I have it saved to mp4 format, but I can't seem to upload it here. Null, if you can, please send me a dm and I can possibly email the file to you for archiving purposes. We need to investigate this individual and see that she doesn't get any ideas.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Sep 15, 2021)

SCP 049 said:


> Hey @Null , there is a new fucking Zoophile in town, and apparently they got their fucking inspiration from a Zooier than Thou podcast. I posted the archive to the Youtube vid below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at this point anyone who calls themself a "hypnosis furry" I have absolute suspicions that they are a shit person lmao


----------



## Ghost Boy (Sep 16, 2021)

Cable said:


> at this point anyone who calls themself a "hypnosis furry" I have absolute suspicions that they are a shit person lmao


Them admitting to fucking their dog didn't?


----------



## Spoonomancer (Sep 16, 2021)

Ghost Boy said:


> Them admitting to fucking their dog didn't?


I mean, him being a dog rapist already makes him an incredibly shit person and he should an hero as a result, but still.

A lot of furries into hypnosis I've noticed have absolutely terrible behaviors and shouldn't be trusted at all.


----------



## Rukario (Sep 16, 2021)

Cable said:


> I mean, him being a dog rapist already makes him an incredibly shit person and he should an hero as a result, but still.
> 
> A lot of furries into hypnosis I've noticed have absolutely terrible behaviors and shouldn't be trusted at all.


I do wonder if undergoing Furry Hypnosis involves them making it so you instantly want to fuck the nearest dog whenever somebody says the word "Yiff".


----------



## Big Bang (Sep 16, 2021)

Rukario said:


> I do wonder if undergoing Furry Hypnosis involves them making it so you instantly want to fuck the nearest dog whenever somebody says the word "Yiff".


Furries don't need hypnosis for that. They Pavlov dog themselves into getting horny over seeing a dog from all the masturbating they do to furry pics.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 16, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> Furries don't need hypnosis for that. They Pavlov dog themselves into getting horny over seeing a dog from all the masturbating they do to furry pics.


Furry "hypnosis" is just another term for sub-dom kink for them. Self-suggestion only goes so far, and they know it.


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Sep 16, 2021)

Regarding Sifyro, I don't think a thread on her would last very long. Apart from the ""vent"" shitposting I doubt she's going to continue on it for much longer. I could be proven wrong in the future as more is uncovered.


----------



## El Pútrido Degenerado (Sep 16, 2021)

Cable said:


> at this point anyone who calls themself a "hypnosis furry" I have absolute suspicions that they are a shit person lmao


I'll try to reupload the video here again. 
It might not work, since the first time didn't work.


----------



## El Pútrido Degenerado (Sep 16, 2021)

The vid that was on Youtube:





I need someone to archive the video for me so that when it gets taken down, we can still have it here for all to see.


----------



## Cumbo (Sep 16, 2021)

SCP 049 said:


> Hey @Null , there is a new fucking Zoophile in town, and apparently they got their fucking inspiration from a Zooier than Thou podcast. I posted the archive to the Youtube vid below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was waiting for this drama to hit the farms. Too lazy to collect all the info for you faggots but you're late to this party.  VRChat has a huge drama community and this has been ongoing since 9/11 (lmao),

Furfag powerlevelling on an obvious throwaway but I interacted with this bitch a few times through through a horny mutual who is into sissy hypno and oh boy the stories I could tell from those few interactions. She was always surrounded by 10+ people feigning for her attention.

I have been watching this trainwreck since day 1 so here's some highlights about it as well as other tidbits of info that have been shared around

Her approach to finding people was very simple. She would sit in public lobbies as well as join off of people hanging out with others, then look for vulnerable people to target.
She got very sexual very quickly and a whole two people of the countless people who have shared their experiences with her said he asked their age at any point during their interactions. She would go from person to person going full deepthroat moaning while making kissing noises which she has tried to pass off as "light kissing"
She would target people who were interested in her persona (seductive mommy dommy ) but were too nervous to introduce themselves to her, then start lovebombing them with feelings they didn't know how to process but wanted more of.
Once she had someone, she would convince them to join into one of her sessions, and he'd give them all the affection in the world until she found her next target
People would want more attention so they would try and get it from her, and she'd give it to them (the best kind of target) for a few days
She'd then start weening them off the attention again until they wanted it so much they were willing to pay for a private session

The owner of the Furry Talk and Chill VRChat world (Bandit) @'d everyone in his server about her (Bandit would be good for the personal lulcowz thread but I'll save that for another day)
The monkeys (vrchat skids) who have beef with bandit have been going into public sessions of his VRChat world and crashing people for days (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noH5DZ0qphs)  because they're retarded enough to attack the person trying to take down a zoo over previous beef

Most people who interacted with her told her to fuck off, but some of her "harem" (there are minors with the harem role) and others have stuck around turning the discord into a circlejerk of support. Anything that could be parsed as negative will get you banned
They have a far better dox than she believes they do.
She's been reported to the feds with evidence she ERP'd with a minor, I heard musings there is a recorded testimony. ERP with a minor normally isn't high on their priority list, but if I am not wrong about her full-time job (rumors say she's enlisted) she will be a special case put VERY high on the list.
Her lead moderator is 17 and she knew he was, in the discord full of porn and zoo shit

They have a full dox on her boyfriend who's a 46 year old Kigurumi doll fetishist.

She's been laughing everything off while convincing people who still trust her that everything will be fine. (I feel bad for the people who's brains have been so fucked up by the horny they do not know what to do besides stick by her because she's the only person who has ever made them feel things)
The discord is private for now.
The discord server has (had?) hidden Zoophilia channels including #zoo-media that you can find with a selfbot




Cable said:


> I mean, him being a dog rapist already makes him an incredibly shit person and he should an hero as a result, but still.
> 
> A lot of furries into hypnosis I've noticed have absolutely terrible behaviors and shouldn't be trusted at all.


Hypnosis is the ultimate power fantasy for them. Give an abuser power and see where it takes them.



TheBigOne said:


> Furries don't need hypnosis for that. They Pavlov dog themselves into getting horny over seeing a dog from all the masturbating they do to furry pics.


Pavlov in a far more literal sense. She has dog clickers and she would condition people into responding to them. I do not know the last time I felt as much pain as I did experiencing her click a clicker and watch people shudder and moan in response. I may be a faggot but that's a whole different level of faggotry.



SCP 049 said:


> The vid that was on Youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use Youtube-DL faggot


----------



## Desumorphine (Sep 16, 2021)

@Cumbo 
If you can't be bothered to "collect all the info for us faggots" then why bother posting? No one cares for a petty call-out, kill yourself.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Sep 16, 2021)

SCP 049 said:


> The vid that was on Youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


360p Video Archive in Attachments


----------



## Cumbo (Sep 16, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> @Cumbo
> If you can't be bothered to "collect all the info for us faggots" then why bother posting? No one cares for a petty call-out, kill yourself.



Sorry I'm a furfag I just needed to be insulted to get my rocks off before I posted anything else. I don't have access to the full dox for your amusement but I can give you more than a callout. Here's a tl;dr

PoetSappho, SuccubusSappho, HypnotistSappho. Valarie "Val" is a 24 year old Zoophile tranny air-force member who lives with her 46 year old boyfriend Jesse (HypnoticYogurt/YogurtParfeit/JesseKig/KigJesse/JesseKig Baka), Peterson near the Minneapolis/St. Paul Air National Guard Base. From my understanding, both enlisted.

They used to study Hypnosis at the Mike Mandel Hypnosis Academy. An online program where you can pay $470 a year to learn how to talk to people in a soothing voice so you can get them off by turning them into a sissy.
I say "used" to because their VRChat bios were both updated to remove the advertisement to the academy after they were reported to them and (presumably) kicked out of the program. There is no confirmation on if they were kicked out after people started reporting, but they've disassociated themselves with it.

Former profile vs current profile






No archive of Jesse's account, but it previously said they studied at the same place, and have since edited their bio.






Sappho runs a Youtube channel where she posts recordings of group-trance sessions of her and a bunch of other retarded furs sitting in a circle as she tells them "ooooo you will feel the touch it will feel real" and "ooooo aaaaa you will feel warm and fuzzy". https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJ1398XCuoKfoDd2vP4nplQ

Purveyors of hypnokink have seen VR as an outlet for the kink since the beginning. Go look at the Korps thread if you want more info on that. Sappho would go around public VRChat sessions advertising her services as a hypnotist, inviting people in, and targeting the vulnerable. Over the course of two months, she managed to amass over 500 subscribers on her YouTube channel.

She created a discord named "Momma Sappho's Hypnotherapy" and began inviting people who interacted with her to it. This resulted in a pile of autists in one place and a ticking time-bomb. Featuring roles such as "harem", "headpat ready", and the now infamous  "ζ" role.

On September 8th  a former member of Sappho's staff, Matcha Tea Tiger went public on twitter outing Sappho as a zoophile. Matcha is your typical "no minors block on sight" fur who told Sappho to fuck off when the nsfw-feral channel was created and there was a bunch of drawn animal rape porn in it.





						TwitLonger — When you talk too much for Twitter
					

TwitLonger is the easy way to post more than 140 characters to Twitter




					www.twitlonger.com
				






https://archive.md/J5Ykihttps://archive.md/Aph9H
Once Sappho learned about this, she went and made the most retarded decision of her life. She admitted it by making her own video. On September 11th, shortly before she posted the video people started filling the discord with receipts about Sappho being a Zoo. This resulted in her locking down the Discord and anyone who asked what was going on got kicked/banned.
Despite the fact the twitlonger got little to no attention, this move informed all of the people around her who she really was, and people started leaving in droves.

Once the video was up, VRChat groups such as Furry Talk and Chill and Fatality learned about the video and started the assault. Digging for testimonies, any information they could find.  They very quickly found that her head moderator was 17 years old, and had access to the various NSFW channels on the discord. More people came forward and said she attempted to get sexual with them without consent, as well as multiple minors saying she got sexual with them.

There are currently multiple groups attempting to speed up the destruction of her life. As previously stated, people have reported her to the relevant authorities, her command, and more. I don't have much else to share right now but if I get more I will.



Here are some random tidbits extracted from the Discord for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Activelo (Sep 16, 2021)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> Regarding Sifyro, I don't think a thread on her would last very long. Apart from the ""vent"" shitposting I doubt she's going to continue on it for much longer. I could be proven wrong in the future as more is uncovered.


Like I said before, there's no archives or screenshots of the allegedly bad things she did before, like apparently banning innocent people in an attempt to stop leakers.

At best from what little I can verify so far, she's a bit greedy and has people that hate/white knight her,  and...that's it.

She doesn't seem to be slowing down on the callout art yet, though.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 16, 2021)

@Cumbo See we like archiving things, and that's a hell of a lot of shit to post with not much else to go on besides screenshots. If you really do want to archive a discord server, there are many ways to do so using the console. Discord History Tracker is a personal favorite of mine, I recommend you use it.



Desumorphine said:


> No one cares for a petty call-out, kill yourself.


Yes, the discussion of a degenerate zoo is a petty call out, you stupid fucking 2021 nigger. Die.


----------



## Cumbo (Sep 16, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> @Cumbo See we like archiving things, and that's a hell of a lot of shit to post with not much else to go on besides screenshots. If you really do want to archive a discord server, there are many ways to do so using the console. Discord History Tracker is a personal favorite of mine, I recommend you use it.
> 
> 
> Yes, the discussion of a degenerate zoo is a petty call out, you stupid fucking 2021 nigger. Die.


He's not wrong. I'm powerlevelling on a throwaway. Most of the receipts when it comes to the ERP with minors and other topics are still being passed around in private but they'll make their way out soon enough when the "dossier" drops.

The entire server is archived but I'm not the kind of autist who posts chat dumps unfiltered. Some of these "people" may be too stupid to protect themselves, but I won't be the one who puts them on someone's radar. This is my autistic moral highground take it or leave it.,

As consolation for my autism, here's some audio of the "light cuddling and nuzzling" she is referring to.


Spoiler: Horny tranny moaning as she "lightly cuddles and nuzzles" someone in a public lobby.









						Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## SandyCat (Sep 17, 2021)

SCP 049 said:


> The vid that was on Youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"It's a lot like when homosexuals came out in the 1960's"

I remember when twitter was calling everyone homophobic when ever anyone said  pedos and other degens will use the "LGBT" umbrella to weasel their way into acceptance

So far the "map community" has tried it and now the people who want a horse to give them a colonoscopy are giving it a shot as well

I'm curious what will be next


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Sep 17, 2021)

SandyCat said:


> I'm curious what will be next


Jacob Rothschild, Klaus Schwab, Bill Gates, and George Soros come out as Adrenosexual.


----------



## Noebel (Sep 17, 2021)

SandyCat said:


> So far the "map community" has tried it and now the people who want a horse to give them a colonoscopy are giving it a shot as well


F to Mr. Hands, the original mad lad, who sacrificed his life to make bestiality a class C felony. At least in Washington.


----------



## omori (Sep 17, 2021)

Pibble is back with an “apology”


----------



## Ichiban Kasuga (Sep 18, 2021)

omori said:


> Pibble is back with an “apology”View attachment 2546859View attachment 2546862View attachment 2546864View attachment 2546865View attachment 2546866



Holy shit lmao "Peace and love" in every response she posts is hilarious. It is so blatantly obvious that she spent the rest of that scammed fursuit money on more acid, likely to both cope and come up with this bullshit ass apology to get out of the shit hole she dug herself into. Suddenly she's just so woke and wise when it's time to talk about how much and "how fast" she changed and wants to talk about some "third eye" nonsense on her other post. 

Though I am pretty relieved that the community isn't just welcoming her back with open arms like I would have expected them to do.


----------



## omori (Sep 18, 2021)

Ichiban Kasuga said:


> Holy shit lmao "Peace and love" in every response she posts is hilarious. It is so blatantly obvious that she spent the rest of that scammed fursuit money on more acid, likely to both cope and come up with this bullshit ass apology to get out of the shit hole she dug herself into. Suddenly she's just so woke and wise when it's time to talk about how much and "how fast" she changed and wants to talk about some "third eye" nonsense on her other post.
> 
> Though I am pretty relieved that the community isn't just welcoming her back with open arms like I would have expected them to do.


Something hilarious about Pibble saying they’ve humbled themselves whilst quoting fucking Kanye West lyrics like inspirational bible quotes.

Meanwhile this was posted on reddit less than a week ago


----------



## Ichiban Kasuga (Sep 18, 2021)

omori said:


> Something hilarious about Pibble saying they’ve humbled themselves whilst quoting fucking Kanye West lyrics like inspirational bible quotes.
> 
> Meanwhile this was posted on reddit less than a week agoView attachment 2549022



Oh, for sure there is nothing but insincerity oozing from this whole stunt. Between the shit posted on reddit and the fact that she can't even come to terms with what she's done. The whole "apology" just refers to everything as "the situation" and other vague shit to avoid saying the words "I stole money, suicide baited, acted racist, sent my shit pics to a minor, and threatened to shoot people as my cousin" and it really just smells like she took some acid, thought of scheme to say some woke and deep shit in a half-assed apology, and see if she could just come back into the fandom with open arms. 

I'm willing to bet she's just broke from being fired for 'being black' and looking for more "top surgery donations" lmao


----------



## omori (Sep 18, 2021)

People seem to be forgetting their driving on acid stunt too.


----------



## Ichiban Kasuga (Sep 18, 2021)

As every furry does when they try to slide back to the fandom following an immense fuckup and silent disappearance, pibble wants to rebrand with a new name to match the righteous new leaf they’ve turned over so quickly.


----------



## Ghost Boy (Sep 18, 2021)

Ichiban Kasuga said:


> As every furry does when they try to slide back to the fandom following an immense fuckup and silent disappearance, pibble wants to rebrand with a new name to match the righteous new leaf they’ve turned over so quickly.
> 
> View attachment 2550335


16+? Oh boy, here we go.


----------



## Velcheetah (Sep 19, 2021)

So I decided to follow Pibble's advice to "actually use my mind and look at the information out there" to figure out what's the story behind their fursuit and how it was paid off.
It turns out Pibble wasn't using the top surgery GoFundMe to pay off the suit.
They used domestic abuse help donations to pay for the suit. Potentially twice.

Timeline is as follows:

June 20 2020: Pibble tweets that their husband has drained their joint bank accounts and they need help paying for bills, dog care, and other necessities. They collect $6000* in donations.
*I'm assuming they meant June instead of May in this letter. I didn't find anything about them asking for money in May aside from general ko.fi shilling.

June 30 2020: Pibble asks a fursuit maker if they're open for commissions.
July 2 2020: Pibble whines about wanting a fursuit and "jokes" about paying a suit maker offering their services.
July 9 2020: More whining about wanting a fursuit. Their future suit maker can be spotted in the replies.
July 14 2020: Pibble tweets that they're getting a fursuit. It would turn out to be a full suit costing over $4200. Pibble uses part of the money from the June donations to pay for the suit. The suit maker requires a 30% down payment to secure a place in the queue. This means Pibble took at least $1300 of the $6000 people gave them to feed their dogs and keep their lights on and instead blew it on a costume.
During this time Pibble is making less than $200 a week from their job.

December 18 2020: Pibble tweets that they are in need of money to leave their husband who they accuse of being abusive. They promote the donation drive through January 2021.
Pibble never leaves their husband. They pocket the December-January donations and spend them on other things. Friends accuse them of blowing it on the fursuit and drugs.

May 2021: Pibble makes the final payment for the suit supposedly using their tax return. Work on the suit begins now that it is paid in full.
June 2 2021: Pibble creates the top surgery GoFundMe asking for $10,000.
End of June 2021: The fursuit is completed.
In their comeback letter Pibble alluded to the $6000 collected in the summer of 2020 but refused to address what happened to it publicly. This didn't last long after another user started asking questions and ignored their attempts at "peace and love" deflection bullshit. After Pibble realized they'd let it slip that they did in fact scam people to pay for the suit, they changed the story to "racist whiteys are mad a black person has a fursuit" and focused on bitching about people being wrong about the GoFundMe to divert attention off their slip up.

How much money you wanna bet if the GoFundMe was successful and they got the $10K Pibble would have a change of heart about needing surgery just like they did about needing to pay bills or leave their husband and _~coincidentally~_ just so happen to get several fursuits?


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Sep 19, 2021)

omori said:


>


Isn't this bitch black? This is cultural appropriation, I'm Irish and I'm offended.


----------



## El Pútrido Degenerado (Sep 20, 2021)

Cable said:


> 360p Video Archive in Attachments


Thank you for archiving that for me. I really didn't feel like downloading Youtube-DL, since I don't post often.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Sep 20, 2021)

...some discourse regarding the ages of _deltarune_ characters.








						🔞ChellyM🔞 (@ChChellyMe)
					

A reminder that apparently NEEDS to be reminded 🙄 #DELTARUNE #DeltaruneChapter2




					nitter.namazso.eu
				











						🔞ChellyM🔞 (@ChChellyMe): "A reminder that apparently NEEDS to be re…
					

archived 20 Sep 2021 14:12:12 UTC




					archive.fo
				




An interesting detour:








						🐀 Elizabeth 🐀 (@JustANormalRat)
					

https://www.furaffinity.net/user/elizabethshadowlazuli/  Here's my FurAffinity where you can see all my "animal fetish porn" apparently. I guess.




					nitter.namazso.eu
				











						🐀 Elizabeth 🐀 (@JustANormalRat): "https://www.furaffinity.net/user/…
					

archived 20 Sep 2021 14:14:15 UTC




					archive.fo
				




How many of these in the discourse would balk a the idea of someone claiming 'violent video games cause violence'?


----------



## TheRetardKing (Sep 20, 2021)

Activelo said:


> Sifyro got two people to voice her vent/shitpost piece on dragonyay.
> View attachment 2534644
> View attachment 2534657
> Tweet / Archive


Phffff... You furries call _that_ a Vent post? _This_ is a real Vent post.


----------



## Activelo (Sep 20, 2021)

More Blitzdrachin/Sifyro slapfights on Twitter in regards to some users being banned from her Discord. She deleted some of her tweets before I checked back on her, but me and someone else managed to archive a few of them in time.


Archive

Archive

Archive
And what do you know, she made art about the drama.

Archive
In one of the now-deleted tweets, she puts the spotlight on Michael for "being immature" and "excessive venting." Sifyro then proceeds to encourage anybody who sees the tweets to ban the guy.


Archive
She then moves on to another pair of people allegedly talking shit about her over one of her posts regarding entitled e621 users. Funnily enough, she shows their Discord names and ID numbers on Twitter, but then apparently changed her mind and censored their names when she posted the image on FurAffinity (which is also now deleted)

Archive


Archive
As per usual, the callout caused even more arguments to break out.


Archive

Archive

Archive


Archive


Archive
Some of the context to the three tweets below was unfortunately deleted before I could get my hands on it.

Archive

Archive

Archive
Ultimately though, the situation supposedly got resolved and she basically said there's a difference between libel and having a different opinion.

Archive


Archive
On the deleted Furaffinity post, she's still calling the art "venting."

Some other posts from someone involved in the whole mess:


----------



## D.Va (Sep 20, 2021)

all these colliding egos generate more energy than nuclear fission


----------



## Crossed Animal (Sep 20, 2021)

Activelo said:


> In one of the now-deleted tweets, she puts the spotlight on Michael for "being immature" and "excessive venting."


My favorite part of every furry drama.


Activelo said:


> And what do you know, she made art about the drama.


Hypocrisy.


----------



## Lisk (Sep 20, 2021)

Activelo said:


> She then moves on to another pair of people allegedly talking shit about her over one of her posts regarding entitled e621 users. Funnily enough, she shows their Discord names and ID numbers on Twitter, but then apparently changed her mind and censored their names when she posted the image on FurAffinity (which is also now deleted)


If you would like, I am one of the two involved in that discord screenshot. I would like to answer any questions you may have on that situation.. After all, she was so willing to give her side, but conveniently didn't even bother approaching me about it. She claimed in the comments on the FA post that she would be open to civil discuessions in DMs, but I have yet to be approached by her. Oh, but if she was expecting me to approach her on my own.. well that'd be a bit hard.. she has had me long since blocked on FA and on discord.

So if you'd like to hear my story, I wouldn't mind sharing it with you over an E-Mail, over discord, FA, whichever you prefer. Though I am somewhat busy. College student with a near 40 hour work load. My responces may take a while to get back depending. But I'd love to contribute any information to fill in the gaps.

Edit: I am somewhat new to this site. So if I seem a bit slow or clueless, it's because I'm getting used to this specific UI for the site


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 20, 2021)

Lisk said:


> If you would like, I am one of the two involved in that discord screenshot. I would like to answer any questions you may have on that situation.. After all, she was so willing to give her side, but conveniently didn't even bother approaching me about it. She claimed in the comments on the FA post that she would be open to civil discuessions in DMs, but I have yet to be approached by her. Oh, but if she was expecting me to approach her on my own.. well that'd be a bit hard.. she has had me long since blocked on FA and on discord.
> 
> So if you'd like to hear my story, I wouldn't mind sharing it with you over an E-Mail, over discord, FA, whichever you prefer. Though I am somewhat busy. College student with a near 40 hour work load. My responces may take a while to get back depending. But I'd love to contribute any information to fill in the gaps.
> 
> Edit: I am somewhat new to this site. So if I seem a bit slow or clueless, it's because I'm getting used to this specific UI for the site


I would like you to tell your whole side. Only because I find it funny.

And I would hope you bring screencaps. We here at Kiwifarms really like pictures of people being funny.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Sep 20, 2021)

Activelo said:


> And what do you know, she made art about the drama.
> View attachment 2553317View attachment 2553318
> Archive


That is a combination of Banjo and Wally Walrus.


----------



## Lisk (Sep 21, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> I would like you to tell your whole side. Only because I find it funny.
> 
> And I would hope you bring screencaps. We here at Kiwifarms really like pictures of people being funny.


Any pictures worth showing have already been provided in the post I first referenced. It should be mentioned that the server chat posts leaked to and later publicly shown by Blitz without permission have already been deleted as part of a particular deal, but I will get into that later. This is what I have witnessed and experienced from the start of everything:

Blitz had been doing things like this for a fair while, the ugly shitpost-y and call out art I mean. She first used it to make public her own experiences of grooming and trauma. At that point, it was all fine. She was just getting a past event off of her chest, and tried to remain anonymous about the person that had affected her. From what I saw, many people didn't mind this, even those from outside her bubble of loyal fans. However two other events caused this to start spiraling out of control.

First of all, this is the internet, and of course people within her community quickly found out that the person that she was referring to in her 12-13 page (I don't remember) posts about her previous grooming and trauma goes by the name Draco. Of course, people started to dog pile on him because "how dare you do something so horrible to an underaged female artist, shame on you". I don't have any strong feelings one way or the other about this, but many people saw Blitz's inaction to hold back her community of fans as a tad irritating. Usually, streamers, popular Twitter personalities, etc. would have been held responsible for the actions of their fans, and at the very least would be expected to either 1) keep things anonymous, or 2) tell their followers to not go after these people. Blitz not only didn't do any of this, but she both directly and indirectly supported it. You can see through various comments she makes to others as well as in responses to her own followers that she encourages their acts of 'riotousness', and in turn, her followers do the same with her, praising her as someone who is fighting back against the internet bullies.

It should be noted that venting in the form of art in and of itself is completely ok, and if I am correct, it was suggested to her by a therapist she claims to have gone to in the past. But if you decide to make that kind of art public, of course, as mentioned before, it shouldn't be used as a means for people to be sent after the person mentioned. Draco was targeted, regardless over the 'why'. That shouldn't happen. Fire shouldn't be used to fight fire, but that has been Blitz's MO for a while now. But her supporters boil down this paragraph as "How dare you want her to just hold it all in and do nothing!?! She's just trying to let others know her trauma and what she's experienced!".. It's not so simple. She is doing that, ya, and that's fine. But if her actions do lead others to raid and go after other people to harm *them*, it is her responsiblity to stop that from happening. And she actively does the opposite. THAT is what the issue is.

But back on topic.

Secondly, she decided to remove all NSFW images from FA around the same time, and I believe from her Patreon as well. Supposedly (because I simply don't know), she had given many warnings to her Patrons concerning this change, but it doesn't change the fact it was a very sudden change for those not in her patreon or not following her posts like gospel. Now, this is her own decision, and whether or not it would harm her brand or business, I, and many others, do believe that it's her own choice. If she doesn't want to make it or deal with it, it's her choice. Of course, there were going to be lots of people that wouldn't like this either, and these people would serve to let Blitz keep antagonizing people beyond the situation involved with her initial trauma statement.

Once people started to voice their irritation about her scrapping all of her NSFW stuff, she made similarly ugly call out posts on these people, and just like before, her community would back her, try to comfort her by saying things like ", how can people be so entitled", or "All these haters trying to get their fap off", and "How could someone say things like this to a person who has to deal with so much trauma...". However, due to the nature of how these people commented on her posts, it no longer mattered if Blitz tried to censor their names or not. If she made anything pertaining to the people complaining, then they would be auto-targeted by her fanbase. You could make the argument that anyone in her fanbase could just go after them once they see the comment, and that is true.. but Blitz decided to blow most situations she had issue with up and basically made sure everyone knew what these people would say, and of course the reaction mob would only grow larger and larger. This is incredibly inappropriate behavior for anyone to do, regardless of age, regardless of past trauma, regardless of mental state. None of those three things can be used as an excuse to *attack someone*. That's not to say that the entitled commenters and furries aren't in their own wrong, but again, fire does not beat fire, it only causes more damage. People don't seem to recognize that fact.

Naturally, those that were already irritated about what happened with the Draco situation got even more irked, and people started joining this idea. People began calling her out on it, moreso about their distaste about how she was taking care of this situation, usually posting it in comments on e6 or on her FA posts. What does Blitz do in response? Pick a villain of the day and make another post on them. The cycle would keep repeating continuously, and well.. There's a reason why this thread exists now.

===

Fast forward to the point where she made the "National Geographic on cumbrain Karens". By this point, her toxicity had started to spread out to Twitter even further, as achieved by previous posts on this thread and in common knowledge. I had long since stopped watching her on FA, and I don't even have a twitter account so I obviously don't follow her there. People still, however, kept posting each time she made a 'call out shitpost' in a lot of servers I am in. I've given my own short personal thoughts about her activity about that in most of those servers, but when it came to the server where the conversation was leaked from, I am an admin there. Someone had posted the National Geographic image and I simply explained my disdain toward Blitz's actions. Let me repeat, her ACTIONS. As you can see in the image blitz made about the screen shot, I clearly state that I believe that her making the art in the first place is perfectly fine for the purposes of venting, but that I believe "making it public is a dumbass idea". As said before, making it public will just form a hate mob.

The conversation eventually became a back and forth in a voice chat with me and the other person in the screen shot, but because multiple people also invested in the conversation were not in the VC themselves, some text had to be written to include them too. So me and the other kept talking about our distaste toward Blitz's actions.

It should be mentioned that the server this was posted in is indeed NOT PUBLIC in the sense that most people would use. The server is a Patreon server. If people wanted access into the discord server, they had to give monthly payments to the artist, OR if someone already in the server wanted one of their friends in the server purely for social reasons, the moderators and admins could create an invite link if they felt that the friend would be ok to join. They'd see all the normal rooms and VC chat rooms, but it is fair to mention that there are just under 200 people in the server, around 70% of which have not said a single word past their introduction into the server, and of all of the people, a majority of them are just patrons.

By all means, the server is, indeed, private. Not just anyone can join, even if they know that the server exists. And the rules of the server, while lax, provide a sense of security for all users within. And there are rules in place to not cause trouble or arguments. Finally, Blitz is NOT a part of this server.

Regardless of all of this, someone within that server still decided to take a single screenshot (as seen in prior images, Blitz herself mentioned that she didn't see the full conversation and was just shown that one screenshot) to show to Blitz. Blitz then took this image and made another "hater shitpost", but not only that, she gave user IDs and FA profile names through her twitter. She didn't do such things on FA because she knew that would violate their terms of service. She knows the system well, and purposefully goes around things to make sure she is just within the lines.. kinda makes you wonder, if you need to avoid breaking rules, perhaps you think you might be doing something wrong right?...

From here, you guys probably know the story. The way she displayed it was a "well if you don't like it, you don't have to watch me". True, but here's the thing, just because I don't see it from you, doesn't mean it doesn't exist, and others will just keep showing it around. You can't avoid it. But it doesn't start there. Because of the complete lack of context that Blitz gave, her community started making a variety of assumptions, inculding but not limited to:
-assuming that the texts came from her own server (See Badgefox's comment)
-assuming that the words in those texts were to overtly blast Sify themselves, rather than her methods and actions. Anyone who reads even the screen cap can tell that we're not blasting her, but how she decides to handle situation (Various)
-and most prominent: assuming that this was posted in a PUBLIC space. This is the most common misconception. After Sify deleted everything and made her journal post, she even tried to make it clear that this was all done in a public space, and continues to say that "well clearly it can't be so private if someone came to me with a screen shot".. Fact of the matter, Blitz, it only takes *one* person to take that screenshot of the 200 in the server. Reminder that a good majority of those 200 aren't even active in the server and only use it to view the patreon chat and art rooms, both places not touched by this conversation in the first place.

These are my main consolidated thoughts and feelings:

There is a MASSIVE difference between making a reaction shitpost based off a comment people put out onto an already public place like E6 or FA, and making a reaction post after having to need someone to take a conversation not even meant for Blitz's eyes, made in what should be a safe and PRIVATE space, and to then post about that private information in a vast public space to over 20k people on twitter and for anyone of FA to see with little to no context except what Blitz will claim herself. But not only that, to then list the names and user IDs of those talking in that private message board, knowing that she would have a reaction mob go after simply because people had an opinion on how Blitz decided to handle these 'vent posts'.. Venting is meant to ease one's own mind.

I'd like to mention that, again, Blitz herself is not in the server where the conversation took place. So in order for her to obtain the user IDs, she had to ask her leaker to get those for her as well. She preaches that she would have liked us to be more civil about it and contact her in DMs about it, but why should I if I personally didn't have an issue with her as a person and only how you acted. It's not my job to babysit her, and ultimately, the conversation should have never reached her ears :l. Much like how she is shoving all of her vent art on a public forum, I am simply getting my own thoughts off my chest in a close knit group of people of friends in a PRIVATE SPACE... I fail to see how her supporters can not see this connection..

Nut no, apparently I am the villain here. I'm the one demonizing someone who has gone through trauma, someone 'young' who shouldn't have to be held to such high standards because of all of this..

I can tell you right now. a lot of people have been speaking about her age and how young she is. I would like to point out that her FA account was made in Oct. of 2011, as it shows that on her profile. 10 years ago. If she's not younger than 28... :l oh dear. I know she was groomed at a young age, but also a fair part of that was for pornographic content. She was doing porn well before that. Take that as you will.

But in terms of trauma, Blitz.. I won't wanna get too in depth into it because it is something very personal to me, but after all this, I do want to get this off my chest after having to hear over and over again about Blitz's own trauma. I've had to go through my own set of trauma over a past girlfriend I had in high school committing suiside for a reason she would not tell me, only that it 'wasn't my fault' and that I shouldn't have to deal with it, and she told me to leave her. She stopped coming to school, and eventually had to move to live with family elsewhere. Most people that knew her obviously put pressure on me, and many thought I was the source of what was happening. I only learned of her suiside after trying to contact her about half a year after everything happened. I wasn't even informed... And that stuck with me for the rest of high school, and through my first years of college. I saw a theropist, I had methods to vent, so I feel like I am qualified to say that I FUCKING GET IT.. You have a lot of pressure on you and you need to let it out some way. But I will still 100% hold by any and all of my words

If any actions she makes causes real harm to other people only for the sake of her peace of mind. It. Is. Not. Right.

She needs to be taught the harsh reality that she can't keep hiding behind her trauma and use it as an excuse to keep making these kinds of call out posts. Even if the people she targets are entitled or rude to her, she is obviously much bigger of a public figure and an influence to thousands of people that any reaction she makes will be many leagues harsher than whatever anyone can do to her.. at least for now.

As I have mentioned before, this thread exists for a reason. People are starting to see how bullshit her actions are, and how toxic she and her community are becoming, and with each call out posts she makes, more people are going to see that.. All I ask is that she hold the reins and makes sure that her community is kept in check, and that she just make everything 100% anonymous if she absolutely must make her thoughts public. If she needs to outlet to anyone tho, that should be her theropist, her partner, and her close friends.. not her thousands of followers. Personal troubles should remain just that. Personal.

Lastly, for a personal note.. As shown before, the person that accused Blitz for going to far with this one that Blitz fired back an attack on, saying that he was only bias because I was his boyfriend. Yes, I am.. how closed minded do you have to be to not even take a single moment to reflect that maybe you are in the wrong, Blitz?.. He had been severely hurt by her going after him just for trying to defend me. He already isn't of the best mental state either concerning things like this. So what's your excuse Sify? Why would you attack someone just trying to defend me?..

I don't want to see Blitz harmed, but I feel like she's already gone well past the point of no return for that, she can only be put in a darker light if she keeps doing things like this.. But as someone that has gone through their own personal trauma, I can somewhat relate. I'm not so much 'angry', rather extremely disappointed. That's just my morals and personality. This post was made simply to give everyone a full picture of my own personal account, since Blitz will never give anyone else's view except her own, despite her apparent desire to have civil DMs to resolve these situations.. I can't even contact her in the first place. How am I supposed to do that.. If there are specific questions, please give them in a post, and I will try my best to answer them. I can not and will not give personal information or answer questions that are not my authority to answer, but if they are questions to me about me, I can see what I can do.

Thank you for listening.

=====

Edit: I did mention that I would go into a particular deal. Alongside me, there was another admin who was absent from any of the conversation at the time. That person is the 'pink otter' on twitter, and she approached Blitz on behalf of all people involved in this. She is very level headed, and tried to be the neutralizer. The deal itself included this message being made on the server:





- as well as deleting all posts in the server that involved Sify in any way. In return, Sify would remove all of the twitter posts about the subject herself as well as the FA post.. Thing is, Sify has yet to remove all Tweets, leaving most of the remaining ones without context, and she had taken more than an entire day to remove the FA post, because she simply moved it to scraps. Which is funny by the way, putting an image in scraps still will have the submission show in each of her watcher's feed, and it still exists. She knows how to remove images from her page entirely because literally weeks ago, she flat out removed all NSFW images, so for everyone saying that she doesn't know how to delete an image or that she thought it was the best she could do, that is just flat out wrong.

Of course, I also disagree with that announcement and having to remove our messages to begin with. It's bending the knee to someone in the face of a threat, and ultimately, it is a rule that will not be followed. Denying the people in the server their right to bring forward any irritation over anything or anyone is just a restriction of speech. The server allows for open chat with the understanding that it is a safe space. What we should actually have done was demand the name of the person who leaked the information in the first place because that is a massive breach of trust. Once again, this server of less than 200 people, most of which are completely inactive, and of the remaining people they are close friends, we should not have to moderate each and every thing we say just because someone might screen cap it and share it with people it shouldn't. The messages were indeed in a PRIVATE area.

Would whoever leaked this like to have all of their server conversations and DMs shared with literally thousands of people?.. I wouldn't think so.


----------



## Claude Speed (Sep 21, 2021)

SüßerSchwadron said:


> Sorry for the phone post, but I have to show you this. Since this thing just blew up about 15 hours ago as I am writing this, I decided that it was more appropriate if I posted this here than the Personal Lolcow thread.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Overview of his account, with included "Realistic Dog Anatomy"
> ...


Update: After a year, nobody did anything to put this rotten dick in jail. He's still roaming around in Romanian furry groups on Telegram.
What a world we live in...


----------



## Pizdec (Sep 21, 2021)

Because Blitz hasn't gotten the hint, another drawn out shit post, but this time, there's a disclaimer... as if that makes it any better.


----------



## Activelo (Sep 21, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> Because Blitz hasn't gotten the hint, another drawn out shit post, but this time, there's a disclaimer... as if that makes it any better.
> View attachment 2557446


Even people who support her say that it's getting old. She says that she'll try to tone it down, but time will tell if she keeps her word.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Sep 21, 2021)

...first Drakinator, then whoever Blitz hates...
...there is making fun of LOLCows, and there is A-Logging to the point of being one, yourself.


----------



## Ghost Boy (Sep 21, 2021)

Claude Speed said:


> Update: After a year, nobody did anything to put this rotten dick in jail. He's still roaming around in Romanian furry groups on Telegram.
> What a world we live in...


I saw someone say they reported him to the authorities and they were looking into it. Read more.


----------



## Claude Speed (Sep 21, 2021)

Ghost Boy said:


> I saw someone say they reported him to the authorities and they were looking into it. Read more.


I wish this was the case. I remember someone saying they reported him, but it was back in 2020,after that I haven't heard anything. But judging by his Telegram messages in the said groups, he's probably getting away with what he has done, and other furries either don't know what he did, or just ignore this on purpose.


----------



## Ghost Boy (Sep 21, 2021)

Claude Speed said:


> I wish this was the case. I remember someone saying they reported him, but it was back in 2020,after that I haven't heard anything. But judging by his Telegram messages in the said groups, he's probably getting away with what he has done, and other furries either don't know what he did, or just ignore this on purpose.


It's disgusting how they let shit like this slide every time. That poor dog.


----------



## Hymlenis572 (Sep 22, 2021)

Activelo said:


> Redblood, an infamous user on the /trash/ board, has been spamming the names of artists on his shit-list since early 2020.
> View attachment 2517494
> Literally who is Redblood, you may ask? A couple of anons kept track of him and made summaries to explain why he's hated.
> 
> ...


Very late but lmao, I’ve been seeing this post floating around and thought it was some massive conspiracy of awful people but its just some salty pervert, typical.


----------



## Cave Fisher (Sep 22, 2021)

Neat to see more information about this guy, I browse /trash/ sometimes and I just assumed he was an anon with a shitty copypasta he was obsessed with, I didn't know he was that much of a loser.


----------



## Lisk (Sep 23, 2021)

Sort of an update on the blitz situation.

Recall that in a number of her quotes, that she does mention that she is willing to have a civil discussion with others over matters. around 4-5 days ago, I had thought that perhaps giving this a shot was well worth the try. However, she already had me blocked on FA, and I already mentioned that I didn't have a twitter. So I thought that perhaps sending a note to someone who knew her offering a sort of olive branch might at least get her to consider talking with me. After all, I have no other options available to me, and she'll just continue to keep thinking of me as that guy 'libeling' her with my private opinions about her actions.

What happened?





A harassment notice. This comes included with the entire note I sent to said person. The specific policy mentioned above the quote is taken from the site's word for word, and while I admit that it is asking that one person talks to another on my behalf, the policy immediately follows this statement that it doesn't include civil discussions, but doesn't include 'bewares' or other similar contexts. 

I doubt that this message would seem threatening to anyone :l


----------



## Big Bang (Sep 23, 2021)

Lisk said:


> Sort of an update on the blitz situation.
> 
> Recall that in a number of her quotes, that she does mention that she is willing to have a civil discussion with others over matters. around 4-5 days ago, I had thought that perhaps giving this a shot was well worth the try. However, she already had me blocked on FA, and I already mentioned that I didn't have a twitter. So I thought that perhaps sending a note to someone who knew her offering a sort of olive branch might at least get her to consider talking with me. After all, I have no other options available to me, and she'll just continue to keep thinking of me as that guy 'libeling' her with my private opinions about her actions.
> 
> ...


The civil discussion applies only when you are not blocked. If you have been blocked, attempting to contact them again on the site can constitute as harassment and block evasion. You broke the rules. What more to it is there?


----------



## Spoonomancer (Sep 23, 2021)

Lisk said:


> Sort of an update on the blitz situation.
> 
> Recall that in a number of her quotes, that she does mention that she is willing to have a civil discussion with others over matters. around 4-5 days ago, I had thought that perhaps giving this a shot was well worth the try. However, she already had me blocked on FA, and I already mentioned that I didn't have a twitter. So I thought that perhaps sending a note to someone who knew her offering a sort of olive branch might at least get her to consider talking with me. After all, I have no other options available to me, and she'll just continue to keep thinking of me as that guy 'libeling' her with my private opinions about her actions.
> 
> ...


Why would you out yourself like this


----------



## Dahmer (Sep 23, 2021)

Lisk said:


> Sort of an update on the blitz situation.
> 
> Recall that in a number of her quotes, that she does mention that she is willing to have a civil discussion with others over matters. around 4-5 days ago, I had thought that perhaps giving this a shot was well worth the try. However, she already had me blocked on FA, and I already mentioned that I didn't have a twitter. So I thought that perhaps sending a note to someone who knew her offering a sort of olive branch might at least get her to consider talking with me. After all, I have no other options available to me, and she'll just continue to keep thinking of me as that guy 'libeling' her with my private opinions about her actions.
> 
> ...


Why are you such a retard.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 23, 2021)

Lisk said:


> Sort of an update on the blitz situation.
> 
> Recall that in a number of her quotes, that she does mention that she is willing to have a civil discussion with others over matters. around 4-5 days ago, I had thought that perhaps giving this a shot was well worth the try. However, she already had me blocked on FA, and I already mentioned that I didn't have a twitter. So I thought that perhaps sending a note to someone who knew her offering a sort of olive branch might at least get her to consider talking with me. After all, I have no other options available to me, and she'll just continue to keep thinking of me as that guy 'libeling' her with my private opinions about her actions.
> 
> ...


While you're posting enough dumb furry boohoo woe is me shit to make me want to fucking kill myself, and that if Saphy could notice this lovely conversation and go screeching about it while outing you for exactly who you are, this is pretty fucking entertaining to read the other side, only because it really does shit Saphy losing her fucking mind.

That said I really don't think you should just drop everything down that points exactly who you are but whatever who cares.


----------



## Green-Machine (Sep 23, 2021)

A Furry made it on the news






Your browser is not able to display this video.



Tweet

Archive


----------



## Digital Style (Sep 23, 2021)

Ohh great another fluff piece documentary about the fandom.


----------



## NotSoAceCat3 (Sep 24, 2021)

Lisk said:


> Sort of an update on the blitz situation.
> 
> Recall that in a number of her quotes, that she does mention that she is willing to have a civil discussion with others over matters. around 4-5 days ago, I had thought that perhaps giving this a shot was well worth the try. However, she already had me blocked on FA, and I already mentioned that I didn't have a twitter. So I thought that perhaps sending a note to someone who knew her offering a sort of olive branch might at least get her to consider talking with me. After all, I have no other options available to me, and she'll just continue to keep thinking of me as that guy 'libeling' her with my private opinions about her actions.
> 
> ...


Fam just let it go and keep the little dignity you have left. She's beyond redemption, she doesn't want a  "civil discussion" she just wants to stir the pot, garner attention and get some asspats in the process. I'd say you're better than that but then again, you tried to talk to her through third parties so....




Digital Style said:


> Ohh great another fluff piece documentary about the fandom.


If only I had a penny for every one of those....

(Also yes, this is the second time I forget my password, rate me stupid)


----------



## Swedish Jeff (Sep 24, 2021)

Oh look, another retarded take from a "non-binary" furry vtuber. What else is new. 




Context: Chris Pratt is playing Mario in Illumination's movie. Guilt by association is why he's smeared as a homophobe.


			https://twitter.com/imkrisyim/status/1441170602266554380


----------



## NotSoAceCat3 (Sep 24, 2021)

Swedish Jeff said:


> Oh look, another retarded take from a "non-binary" furry vtuber. What else is new.
> View attachment 2564742
> Context: Chris Pratt is playing Mario in Illumination's movie. Guilt by association is why he's smeared as a homophobe.
> 
> ...


Excuse my ignorance but why is everyone calling out Chris Pratt now?


----------



## round robin (Sep 24, 2021)

NotSoAceCat3 said:


> Excuse my ignorance but why is everyone calling out Chris Pratt now?


He's Christian. That's literally it.


----------



## Rat Lord (Sep 24, 2021)

I have never seen him say anything hateful so I have no fucking idea.


----------



## Sintharia (Sep 24, 2021)

round robin said:


> He's Christian. That's literally it.


It's not that he's Christian, it's his association with a particular church from Australia that has major cult vibes (Hillsong | archive). From a furry perspective, the church, and anyone associated with it, is guilty of the high crimes of homophobia and transphobia. Glass houses, stones, etc.


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Sep 24, 2021)

He also backed Trump.


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Sep 24, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> A Furry made it on the news
> View attachment 2563882View attachment 2563875
> Tweet
> 
> Archive


God, these furry fluff pieces from the media are really formulaic. 

"Oh no, furries are soooo misunderstood! They dont just fuck in these suits, y'guiz! UwU" Every single time.

Do news stations just have a box of these saccharine story ideas stashed for the days when they have nothing better to report?


----------



## Raw Meat (Sep 24, 2021)

I've seen some awful memorial tattoos in my time, but I think getting an adult diaper design tattooed to "honor the memory" of your dead friend really takes the cake. Only furries.

twitter.com/castrokink/status/1440369004065873921 / https://archive.md/ufZH8


----------



## Rukario (Sep 24, 2021)

Cowboy Cat said:


> He also backed Trump.


I think that's the threshold for the furries to cancel someone for now.


----------



## NotSoAceCat3 (Sep 24, 2021)

Sintharia said:


> It's not that he's Christian, it's his association with a particular church from Australia that has major cult vibes (Hillsong | archive). From a furry perspective, the church, and anyone associated with it, is guilty of the high crimes of homophobia and transphobia. Glass houses, stones, etc.


Sounds like the same song and dance as the current convention drama that is going on. So much fro being the tolerant party


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 24, 2021)

Raw Meat said:


> I've seen some awful memorial tattoos in my time, but I think getting an adult diaper design tattooed to "honor the memory" of your dead friend really takes the cake. Only furries.
> 
> twitter.com/castrokink/status/1440369004065873921 / https://archive.md/ufZH8
> View attachment 2565910


“My partner loved shitting his pants, I got this tattoo to memorialize that.”
Lol.  Only Furries.


----------



## Pizdec (Sep 24, 2021)

> Complains about minors posting porn in discord.
> Publicly posts discord invite link.

Never change, you stupid whore.


----------



## Green-Machine (Sep 25, 2021)

Urban Sombrero said:


> God, these furry fluff pieces from the media are really formulaic.
> 
> "Oh no, furries are soooo misunderstood! They dont just fuck in these suits, y'guiz! UwU" Every single time.
> 
> Do news stations just have a box of these saccharine story ideas stashed for the days when they have nothing better to report?


I know someone who is head of a news station, and is a huge furry, so it very well could be the case for that news station aswell


----------



## Cable 7 (Sep 25, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> I know someone who is head of a news station, and is a huge furry, so it very well could be the case for that news station aswell


Furries are everywhere in secret; Controlling whatever they can grab. They're like the modern Jew basically.


----------



## Green-Machine (Sep 25, 2021)

Cable 7 said:


> Furries are everywhere in secret; Controlling whatever they can grab. They're like the modern Jew basically.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SüßerSchwadron (Sep 25, 2021)

Swedish Jeff said:


> Oh look, another retarded take from a "non-binary" furry vtuber. What else is new.
> View attachment 2564742
> Context: Chris Pratt is playing Mario in Illumination's movie. Guilt by association is why he's smeared as a homophobe.
> 
> ...


this person doesn't know how homophobic the average Italian is


----------



## Spoonomancer (Sep 25, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> View attachment 2567111
> > Complains about minors posting porn in discord.
> > Publicly posts discord invite link.
> 
> Never change, you stupid whore.


to be fair that server that Sifyro linked is merely for her Twitch server and, from my knowledge, has no porn rooms from what I can tell.
Not sure why this is even posted here as it seems largely irrelevant to the Sifyro conversation that's been prevalent in this thread lately unless I'm missing something in that Japanese text in the picture.


----------



## Pizdec (Sep 25, 2021)

Cable said:


> to be fair that server that Sifyro linked is merely for her Twitch server and, from my knowledge, has no porn rooms from what I can tell.
> Not sure why this is even posted here as it seems largely irrelevant to the Sifyro conversation that's been prevalent in this thread lately unless I'm missing something in that Japanese text in the picture.


Of course from the out set there's no porn rooms, but having a permanent and public link is asking for trolls to spam your discord into oblivion. I've seen it happen enough times to know that shit doesn't end well.


----------



## Activelo (Sep 25, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> View attachment 2567111
> > Complains about minors posting porn in discord.
> > Publicly posts discord invite link.
> 
> Never change, you stupid whore.





Pizdec said:


> Of course from the out set there's no porn rooms, but having a permanent and public link is asking for trolls to spam your discord into oblivion. I've seen it happen enough times to know that shit doesn't end well.


She does have a NSFW server, but for both of them, you need an account with a verified phone number to gain access to it beyond the rules and whatnot.


----------



## Disgusting Furry (Sep 25, 2021)

Swedish Jeff said:


> Oh look, another retarded take from a "non-binary" furry vtuber. What else is new.
> View attachment 2564742
> Context: Chris Pratt is playing Mario in Illumination's movie. Guilt by association is why he's smeared as a homophobe.
> 
> ...


He didn't use is vtuber fursona during his April 1st stream.



He's openly gay, but didn't think he would be this gay.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Sep 26, 2021)

Swedish Jeff said:


> Oh look, another retarded take from a "non-binary" furry vtuber. What else is new.
> View attachment 2564742
> Context: Chris Pratt is playing Mario in Illumination's movie. Guilt by association is why he's smeared as a homophobe.
> 
> ...


>Furry
>V-Tuber
Your opinion is 200% invalid.


----------



## Big Bang (Sep 27, 2021)

Sifyro has been using Google Translate heavily to 'speak' Japanese. It's frustrating seeing the broken translations. The best way to learn Japanese is not to spam GT to look like you can write/read. It is to learn it piece by piece and start making sentences on your own. It comes off as disingenuous, especially since she began learning only a few days ago yet is using multiple kanji that aren't taught at beginner level. As someone who started learning Japanese to better communicate with some people, putting months of effort into it, seeing fake JP speakers versus people who actually put in the effort from day one without GT, this shit sucks. It pisses off other adult-learned bilinguists to see GT sentences, too.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 27, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> Sifyro has been using Google Translate heavily to 'speak' Japanese. What tipped me off was the アーティスト. Japanese do not use this word often; they have many other words for it, but it seems to be the go-to word for GT. She could have used 画家 (taught at beginner levels) or 芸術家. It's frustrating seeing the broken translations. The best way to learn Japanese is not to spam GT to look like you can speak. It is to learn it piece by piece and start making sentences on your own. It comes off as disingenuous, especially since she began learning only a few days ago yet is using multiple kanji that aren't taught at beginner level. As someone who started learning Japanese to better communicate with some people, putting months of effort into it, seeing fake JP speakers versus people who actually put in the effort from day one without GT, this shit sucks.


What, they couldn't even be bothered to use DeepL?


----------



## Big Bang (Sep 27, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> What, they couldn't even be bothered to use DeepL?


I did not know DeepL was a thing, but now that you have mentioned it, it confirms she is using that as the translator.





Google Translate's version on the bottom.


----------



## Misery Niggas (Sep 27, 2021)

Cable 7 said:


> Furries are everywhere in secret; Controlling whatever they can grab. They're like the modern Jew basically.


random.txt material imo.


----------



## Ketamine Kat (Sep 27, 2021)

Something that boiled my piss today regarding furfags (specifically zoophiles) is the constant argument of:

"BUT THA GAYS WERE DEMONIZED AND SCRUTINIZED BACK THEN! WE'RE THE SAME NOW! JUST BECAUSE YOU ARE LGBTQ+ YOU CAN'T GATEKEEP ZOOIES OUT UWU" despite the fact that they are comparing CONSENTING ADULTS with animals that can't do so.

Which coincidentally is the exact same argument for pedophiles...  really makes one think don't it? Really makes me want to line them up.

And then you have the ones worse than they are. The ones defending them like sycophants and justifying their actions.


----------



## Catboi (Sep 27, 2021)

GrinningCat said:


> Something that boiled my piss today regarding furfags (specifically zoophiles) is the constant argument of:
> 
> "BUT THA GAYS WERE DEMONIZED AND SCRUTINIZED BACK THEN! WE'RE THE SAME NOW! JUST BECAUSE YOU ARE LGBTQ+ YOU CAN'T GATEKEEP ZOOIES OUT UWU" despite the fact that they are comparing CONSENTING ADULTS with animals that can't do so.
> 
> ...



That's why it makes me laugh with how many zoophiles hate pedophiles. I've seen so many rail against "MAPs" while saying they're different because animals are adults.


----------



## The Eighth Tsar (Sep 28, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> Sifyro has been using Google Translate heavily to 'speak' Japanese. It's frustrating seeing the broken translations. The best way to learn Japanese is not to spam GT to look like you can write/read. It is to learn it piece by piece and start making sentences on your own. It comes off as disingenuous, especially since she began learning only a few days ago yet is using multiple kanji that aren't taught at beginner level. As someone who started learning Japanese to better communicate with some people, putting months of effort into it, seeing fake JP speakers versus people who actually put in the effort from day one without GT, this shit sucks. It pisses off other adult-learned bilinguists to see GT sentences, too.


If you learn Japanese using Google translate you'll probably end up writing really rigid sentences and speaking as if you were an automated phone operator you get when you call a pharmacy. To much formality and you start ending up sounding like a creep or socially awkward.


----------



## Troon Utopia Experiment (Sep 28, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> Sifyro has been using Google Translate heavily to 'speak' Japanese. It's frustrating seeing the broken translations. The best way to learn Japanese is not to spam GT to look like you can write/read. It is to learn it piece by piece and start making sentences on your own. It comes off as disingenuous, especially since she began learning only a few days ago yet is using multiple kanji that aren't taught at beginner level. As someone who started learning Japanese to better communicate with some people, putting months of effort into it, seeing fake JP speakers versus people who actually put in the effort from day one without GT, this shit sucks. It pisses off other adult-learned bilinguists to see GT sentences, too.



The fact that she has as big of an audience with as many connections as she does just tells me it wouldn't be an issue to find somebody like a mutual artist that actually knows Japanese that could help her do proper translations, but if it doesn't pertain to drawing dragons then she can't be assed to put a half effort into it.

Thing is, even if you're using GT it's still usually very pleasant to talk with native speakers because they're very understanding and respectful most of the time, so I don't get what her deal is. Her Japanese calligraphy is likewise really unpleasant to read and it wholly strikes me as "moon runes look very cool!!!! aesthetic xD" instead of actually just trying to branch out and try out something new. Lazy bitch.


----------



## Icarus Aresane (Sep 29, 2021)

That would assume that furries aren't the laziest group of people that ever existed...


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 29, 2021)

No one say anything yet, give me five minutes.

This is the third time some idiot's signed up with their real username. It's funny. It's retarded. I love it. I'll keep this short and sweet.




Spoiler: Snuff, piss, feet, and renamon plushies.








https://inkbunny.net/IcarusAresane - https://archive.ph/BTlCS (Useless as fuck but it's just for completion)




e621 has a good amount of his art, and it's all necro.
https://e621.net/posts?tags=icarus_aresane - https://archive.ph/NFlOR

FA has even more necro.




Renamon plushies. https://archive.ph/ShcJC




Aaaaaaaand dead renamon pissing




Unicorn Riot had a discord leak and he's in it.
https://discordleaks.unicornriot.ninja/discord/user/658275 - (Archive will come when it fucking shows up)


MSPaint dead dino foot fucking. That's all.




This one is a bit of a weird explanation. See russian mirror sites for youtube also archive all the comments, even if they're deleted. This particular one showed up.




Where did it show up?







So in conclusion @Icarus Aresane take that revolver you showed off on FA and put it in your mouth you stupid sick fucking nigger.


----------



## Professional Lurker (Sep 29, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> No one say anything yet, give me five minutes.


----------



## Coolio55 (Sep 29, 2021)

Professional Lurker said:


> View attachment 2581182


I think he's spotted the obvious lol itt

E: I spotted it a while back but I didn't say anything


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 29, 2021)

Professional Lurker said:


> View attachment 2581182





Coolio55 said:


> I think he's spotted the obvious lol itt
> 
> E: I spotted it a while back but I didn't say anything



Archives were taking a bit longer than normal. The post has been added to. Enjoy.


----------



## Pizdec (Sep 29, 2021)

Icarus Aresane said:


> That would assume that furries aren't the laziest group of people that ever existed...


----------



## Coolio55 (Sep 29, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Archives were taking a bit longer than normal. The post has been added to. Enjoy.


Ok, take your bets:
Is he going to continue his "Tee hee! I'm so quirky!" generic furry whitenoise posting... ?
...or is he going to go "Well, you guys talk about video games. That's just as gay as spending untold riches on 4 fucking pages of me pretending to be Sephiroth where I rape and murder everyone."?


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Sep 30, 2021)

It seems Icarus flew too close to the sun.


----------



## 1 Guy 1 Taco (Sep 30, 2021)

Well fuck. When you read through five pages of updates and then end on this Icarus cliffhanger it's really jarring. I noticed a comment today (though it was  a tad old) mentioning how registrations were open again. I'm loving it because I'm seeing a lot of weird shit unfold. My first couple of weeks here it was like a small group talking about LoLCows. Now there are real fucking furries and weirdos just signing up and jumping in the conversation. It's like a 3D movie.


----------



## Disappointed Kenny (Sep 30, 2021)

Icarus Aresane said:


> That would assume that furries aren't the laziest group of people that ever existed...


Oh the irony


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 30, 2021)

Icarus Aresane said:


> That would assume that furries aren't the laziest group of people that ever existed...


So lazy they can't even come up with a different username and avatar, it seems.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Sep 30, 2021)

yo @Icarus Aresane Furx did it better


----------



## Icarus Aresane (Sep 30, 2021)

Not the warmest reception but still better then the overwatch community so I'll take it.
Lurked for a while but decided to poke my dumb face in here....I would consider the revolver comment but as you know....ammo shortage and all.
Anyway I'm just gonna kinda be here vibing So hello I guess.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 30, 2021)

Icarus Aresane said:


> Not the warmest reception but still better then the overwatch community so I'll take it.
> Lurked for a while but decided to poke my dumb face in here....I would consider the revolver comment but as you know....ammo shortage and all.
> Anyway I'm just gonna kinda be here vibing So hello I guess.


Cute reply, but you're still a dumbass for posting here under a public identity. Also, you're still a furfag and a degenerate. What the fuck prompted you to post here, did you lose a bet or something?


----------



## Icarus Aresane (Sep 30, 2021)

Nope


----------



## Crossed Animal (Sep 30, 2021)

Icarus Aresane said:


> Not the warmest reception but still better then the overwatch community so I'll take it.
> Lurked for a while but decided to poke my dumb face in here....I would consider the revolver comment but as you know....ammo shortage and all.
> Anyway I'm just gonna kinda be here vibing So hello I guess.


I'd really like to know what lures degenerate dipshits to places that they're obviously unwelcome in, knowing full well they'll only be told to commit neck rope and nothing else. Are the echo chambers not doing it anymore?


----------



## TheRetardKing (Sep 30, 2021)

Icarus Aresane said:


> Not the warmest reception but still better then the overwatch community so I'll take it.


At least the Overwatch community doesn't make sex tapes of them molesting Fido.


----------



## 1 Guy 1 Taco (Sep 30, 2021)

Binta? said:


> I'd really like to know what lures degenerate dipshits to places that they're obviously unwelcome in, knowing full well they'll only be told to commit neck rope and nothing else. Are the echo chambers not doing it anymore?


My guess is the outside world assumes the KF is a bunch of degenerates. Tbh, my brother thinks this site is mainly photos of gay fan art and botched neovag surgeries because whenever I see him I'm like "Look at this shit!" and it's not like I can have him read a 500 page thread. Got to give him the good deets. They don't fully understand the role between us and them so they hop in to join the party and realize they're on the wrong side of the line. That's just a guess though. Idk how familiar the outsiders are with this site. I only ever heard it mentioned in a couple of YT videos.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 30, 2021)

TheRetardKing said:


> At least the Overwatch community doesn't make sex tapes of them molesting Fido.


There is literally nothing I posted in my bit that involved that. What the fuck are you talking about, and if you have something of the lizard tard I recommend posting it.

Speaking of lizard tard @The Lizard Queen Oi faggot I found you a buddy.


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Sep 30, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> There is literally nothing I posted in my bit that involved that. What the fuck are you talking about, and if you have something of the lizard tard I recommend posting it.
> 
> Speaking of lizard tard @The Lizard Queen Oi faggot I found you a buddy.



Ok. I could use more servants.
Sadly you yourself are just not qualified.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 30, 2021)

The Lizard Queen said:


> Sadly you yourself are just not qualified.


I didn't ask.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Sep 30, 2021)

Icarus Aresane said:


> Not the warmest reception but still better then the overwatch community so I'll take it.
> Lurked for a while but decided to poke my dumb face in here....I would consider the revolver comment but as you know....ammo shortage and all.
> Anyway I'm just gonna kinda be here vibing So hello I guess.


How can someone be so pathetic and ostracized so much and so hard that they consider this a good welcome? Jesus christ you're pathetic.

Also a good argument that bullying does indeed work.


----------



## Icarus Aresane (Sep 30, 2021)

The Lizard Queen said:


> Ok. I could use more servants.
> Sadly you yourself are just not qualified.


Big no


----------



## Emperor Percival Tachyon (Sep 30, 2021)

What the hell is going on in this thread..? Am I out of the loop or something, did this dude get mentioned here or in some thread I didn't see and decided to join to defend his honor or just joined out of the blue? @Icarus Aresane what the hell made you think it would be a good idea to sign up here with your fucking furry name and identity of all things, especially with the gross fetish shit you have all over your FA? Whatever. Most furries are too retarded to realize why that's a bad idea, I'm skeptical you'd comprehend what a dumb fucking choice you just made.


----------



## Get The Gerbil (Sep 30, 2021)

Icarus Aresane said:


> Not the warmest reception but still better then the overwatch community so I'll take it.
> Lurked for a while but decided to poke my dumb face in here....I would consider the revolver comment but as you know....ammo shortage and all.
> Anyway I'm just gonna kinda be here vibing So hello I guess.


Maybe the overwatch community was not too welcoming because you're a necrophile degenerate?


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Sep 30, 2021)

Just gonna say this as a PSA, for the sake of both Icarus being a moron and for all the furries that are inevitably lurking this thread:

A good chunk of KF's Animal Control regulars are either furries themselves, former furries, or people with a good ear on furry culture and drama. The only real difference between us and Icarus is we're smart enough to not run into a public forum ass-first with all our personal information front and center. There is even a flashing warning right over the "post reply" text box explicitly reminding you *not* to do this every single time you post.

What Icarus did is basically the internet equivalent of wearing a suit made of $100 bills, walk down an alley in the most crime-filled part of town, and somehow expected they weren't going to get robbed in the process. The farms doesn't explicitly care if you're furry, gay, trans, republican, etc. Hell, we have plenty of threads on here where users with radically different beliefs are coexisting just fine. We only care about those things if you give us a reason to care.

All Icarus had to do after his first embarrassing post was simply log out and we probably would have forgotten about all this in a week, but here we are now. Welcome to the farms, @Icarus Aresane, you're here forever.


----------



## Strayserval (Sep 30, 2021)

man this is goddamn weird like, the dudes got a fetish for showing random people online his gross porn but why here? you'd get way more traction on Twitter


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Sep 30, 2021)

I say that Icarus joined under his furry username because he does not le the Internet ge to him. After all, @Cedric_Eff used his real name, thoug he is, from what I see, not a fetish pornographer.


----------



## AssRock (Sep 30, 2021)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Just gonna say this as a PSA, for the sake of both Icarus being a moron and for all the furries that are inevitably lurking this thread:
> 
> A good chunk of KF's Animal Control regulars are either furries themselves, former furries, or people with a good ear on furry culture and drama. The only real difference between us and Icarus is we're smart enough to not run into a public forum ass-first with all our personal information front and center. There is even a flashing warning right over the "post reply" text box explicitly reminding you *not* to do this every single time you post.
> 
> ...



It's this entirely; it goes without saying that a lot if AC regulars are degenerate to some extent, but this isn't the furry fandom and having your dirty laundry aired isn't something to be praised about; you're not being brave and your deflections don't come across as rolling with the punches, but rather trying to compensate for being a fucking dumbass and ignoring one of the major bullet points listed upon registration.

The only time anyone should ever use an identity that's easily linked to their personal info is if they're the subject of a thread and want to clear up some info or be like KhordKitty and just constantly debate people over why he's justified in trying to bring his fetishes into the real world.

The thing about KF is yeah, we're all degenerates to an extent, but we will devour dumbasses who suck at their own infosec and make themselves easy targets.  It doesn't matter if you have a thread here or not, you'll just be remembered and made fun of as some necro loving dumbass.

Just scramble your password and log out.  If you make a new account, which is technically against the site's rules, try not to make it fucking obvious. Otherwise, you're fooling no one.


----------



## Disappointed Kenny (Sep 30, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I say that Icarus joined under his furry username because he does not le the Internet ge to him.


That doesn't really change the fact that it's still fucking retarded to join with a name you use for necrophilia snuff fetish art.


Strayserval said:


> man this is goddamn weird like, the dudes got a fetish for showing random people online his gross porn but why here? you'd get way more traction on Twitter


He'd probably get canceled on twitter judging by this little number.


----------



## Kane Lives (Sep 30, 2021)

So I don't know if these been posted, but there's apparently a furry NFT community.

And somehow Lindsay Lohan is here promoting it.


			https://twitter.com/lindsaylohan/status/1443247758199205893?s=19
		


As of the time of this post she got ratio'd hard, lol.

Archive

EDIT: Apparently, it's these group of grifters running it.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Sep 30, 2021)

Ok faggots, while I enjoy a good game of kick the furfag, oh wait I need to do my part, one second.

@Icarus Aresane you're a dumb fucking faggot, a degenerate, and need to go delete your Minecraft account.

Anyhow, while I enjoy a good game of kick the furfag, let's not act like half of Animal Control isn't furries bitching about other furries. At least this one has the balls to own. Though now he needs to provide some quality fucking milk in penance. @Icarus Aresane BRING THE MILK FURFAG!


----------



## TheRetardKing (Oct 1, 2021)

Disappointed Kenny said:


> That doesn't really change the fact that it's still fucking retarded to join with a name you use for necrophilia snuff fetish art.
> 
> He'd probably get canceled on twitter judging by this little number.
> 
> View attachment 2584614


It looks like the mailbox is stabbing his arm.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Oct 1, 2021)

Am I the only one who thinks Lindsay Lohan's fursona looks like the furry equivalent of a mid-life crisis Karen who drives a Ford Mustang, tries way to hard to be young and hip, and who desperately clings to whatever deadbeat is willing to date her?

Idk, maybe its just the hair and short, football shaped head.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 1, 2021)

TroonsDid911 said:


> View attachment 2585420
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks Lindsay Lohan's fursona looks like the furry equivalent of a mid-life crisis Karen who drives a Ford Mustang, tries way to hard to be young and hip, and who desperately clings to whatever deadbeat is willing to date her?
> 
> Idk, maybe its just the hair and short, football shaped head.


Where are the ears?


----------



## Local Coyote (Oct 1, 2021)

Kane Lives said:


> So I don't know if these been posted, but there's apparently a furry NFT community.
> 
> And somehow Lindsay Lohan is here promoting it.
> 
> ...


Every single one of those looks like it was made on a Deviantart make your own fursona Flash game.


----------



## Noebel (Oct 1, 2021)

Local Coyote said:


> Every single one of those looks like it was made on a Deviantart make your own fursona Flash game.


This is a thing among many of these ntfs, surprisingly. The most ridiculous one I've stumbled upon so far is this one https://twitter.com/LazyLionsNFT A good third of these looks like Clash of Clans appstore icon for some reason. You just have to scroll past ClubPenguinAss-looking backgrounds(which are also supposedly nfts, I don't even...) to see these. Stumbled upon this, um, congregation of individuals, a few days ago. I still don't comprehend, why people buying these, instead of ntf-ing something with some kind of aestetical appeal, but I feel like it should be a thread, if there isn't already. Not for AC though, because I don't think most of them are furries.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 1, 2021)

TroonsDid911 said:


> View attachment 2585420
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks Lindsay Lohan's fursona looks like the furry equivalent of a mid-life crisis Karen who drives a Ford Mustang, tries way to hard to be young and hip, and who desperately clings to whatever deadbeat is willing to date her?
> 
> Idk, maybe its just the hair and short, football shaped head.


_Lindsay Lohan has a fursona??_


----------



## Pizzavore (Oct 1, 2021)

Am I the only person in the world who can not unsee a Frankenstein's Monster forehead on the Lohansona?


----------



## nanny911 (Oct 1, 2021)

Pizzavore said:


> Am I the only person in the world who can not unsee a Frankenstein's Monster forehead on the Lohansona?


I see it too, it really augments the terrible human expression slapped onto a dog face. Everything about the structure and style just looks broken.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Oct 1, 2021)

Pizzavore said:


> Am I the only person in the world who can not unsee a Frankenstein's Monster forehead on the Lohansona?


Now that you've mentioned it, it's genuinely bugging me how low on the head their face looks. The lower jaw looking like it's extruding from their neck almost makes me want to edit in the fix.


----------



## Bliniboy (Oct 1, 2021)

On mobile right now so I'm unable to archive easily, but a 30-something furry was hitting on someone's 9 year old (sibling?) and then proceeded to try and DFE when called on it.



			https://twitter.com/AgarisVessel/status/1442635099753885701?s=19
		


Someone mind archiving that vid? Won't be able to for some hours but can try when I get home if one of you guys haven't.

Gotta love furries.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 1, 2021)

Bliniboy said:


> Someone mind archiving that vid?






Your browser is not able to display this video.




All of his telegram aliases are DFE.


----------



## Misery Niggas (Oct 1, 2021)

Noebel said:


> This is a thing among many of these ntfs, surprisingly. The most ridiculous one I've stumbled upon so far is this one https://twitter.com/LazyLionsNFT A good third of these looks like Clash of Clans appstore icon for some reason. You just have to scroll past ClubPenguinAss-looking backgrounds(which are also supposedly nfts, I don't even...) to see these. Stumbled upon this, um, congregation of individuals, a few days ago. I still don't comprehend, why people buying these, instead of ntf-ing something with some kind of aestetical appeal, but I feel like it should be a thread, if there isn't already. Not for AC though, because I don't think most of them are furries.


it's a crypto con. they're doing this to entice people who don't know any better about crypto to inflate the market with another useless form of currency. and once the profit reaches a certain threshold they run off with all the money leaving those involved with another useless form of code they bought for nothing.


----------



## El Pútrido Degenerado (Oct 2, 2021)

@Cumbo Yo, guess who fucking did it again?


----------



## Spoonomancer (Oct 2, 2021)

SCP 049 said:


> @Cumbo Yo, guess who fucking did it again?


"Dear haters! I'm doing this for the luls!" he hides behind the locked replies feature on Twitter trying to be edgy after effectively ruining his own career lmao

Fucking hypnosisfags


----------



## Green-Machine (Oct 2, 2021)

SCP 049 said:


> @Cumbo Yo, guess who fucking did it again?


oh yes how dare we care about the well being of an animal. Absolute waste of a human being, I hope you get taken to a psyche ward


----------



## Emperor Percival Tachyon (Oct 2, 2021)

TroonsDid911 said:


> View attachment 2585420
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks Lindsay Lohan's fursona looks like the furry equivalent of a mid-life crisis Karen who drives a Ford Mustang, tries way to hard to be young and hip, and who desperately clings to whatever deadbeat is willing to date her?
> 
> Idk, maybe its just the hair and short, football shaped head.


Ok, the art quality of this weird furry NFT is just absolute ass. It looks like something you'd see in a cheap flash game 10 years ago. 

Also, NFTs being NFTs, the prices are insane. 

If you want to buy a fursona, just unironically commission an actual furry artist, or go find one of the hudreds who shit out adoptables if you must buy something completely pre-made. All these NFT manias are just digital Beanie Babies but 100 times more retarded.


----------



## El Pútrido Degenerado (Oct 2, 2021)

Cable said:


> "Dear haters! I'm doing this for the luls!" he hides behind the locked replies feature on Twitter trying to be edgy after effectively ruining his own career lmao
> 
> Fucking hypnosisfags


_His? _I think the perpetrator is woman, most likely white. You can hear their voice in other videos.

*And you know what white girls do.*


----------



## El Pútrido Degenerado (Oct 2, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> oh yes how dare we care about the well being of an animal. Absolute waste of a human being, I hope you get taken to a psyche ward


Wait, you saying that to ME? Or the furfag?


----------



## 1 Guy 1 Taco (Oct 2, 2021)

I just did a bunch of work relating to NFTs. First time I ever heard of them. Thought they sounded stupid as hell. Now I've heard about them like three times today. Fucking twilight zone shit. What's the name for that? I know it's got to be called something.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Oct 2, 2021)

1 Guy 1 Taco said:


> I just did a bunch of work relating to NFTs. First time I ever heard of them. Thought they sounded stupid as hell. Now I've heard about them like three times today. Fucking twilight zone shit. What's the name for that? I know it's got to be called something.


The Baader-Meinhof phenomenon.


----------



## Noebel (Oct 2, 2021)

Misery Niggas said:


> it's a crypto con. they're doing this to entice people who don't know any better about crypto to inflate the market with another useless form of currency. and once the profit reaches a certain threshold they run off with all the money leaving those involved with another useless form of code they bought for nothing.


That I understand. Parting gullible people with their money is nothing new. I don't understand, why these things look so fucking void. I can't even call them ugly, because for being ugly picture must have some substance, something. There was this guy, George Ritzer, who pointed at McDicks as a prime example of mass creation of no-things. But hoo boy, at least at McDicks I can get a burger, eat it, receive basic dophamine satisfaction, etc. These things, on the other hand, are even less art than corporate vector doodley things, algerie or something.


1 Guy 1 Taco said:


> I just did a bunch of work relating to NFTs. First time I ever heard of them. Thought they sounded stupid as hell. Now I've heard about them like three times today. Fucking twilight zone shit. What's the name for that? I know it's got to be called something.


It might be because a few days ago some guy from Twitter tweeted, that they are testing verification of some sort for nfts as profile picks. Might be why these people went bananas.


----------



## Green-Machine (Oct 2, 2021)

SCP 049 said:


> Wait, you saying that to ME? Or the furfag?


to the person in the video, sorry for the  mixed message there


----------



## Crossed Animal (Oct 2, 2021)

Spoonomancer said:


> "Dear haters! I'm doing this for the luls!" he hides behind the locked replies feature on Twitter trying to be edgy after effectively ruining his own career lmao
> 
> Fucking hypnosisfags


It's a pretty standard rinse and repeat method for dog fuckers to pull shit like this. They're always at their cockiest while behind their anonymity. Only makes it that much funnier when they inevitably get that wall torn down.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Oct 2, 2021)

Binta? said:


> It's a pretty standard rinse and repeat method for dog fuckers to pull shit like this. They're always at their cockiest while behind their anonymity. Only makes it that much funnier when they inevitably get that wall torn down.


makes me wonder just how fast Sappho's  tone would change if his irl name was released to the public lmao


----------



## Foxx (Oct 2, 2021)

SCP 049 said:


> @Cumbo Yo, guess who fucking did it again?


Short time lurker here, also a furfag, sorry about that.
Me and my friends ran into her a few times in public lobbies on VRChat and she was doing the weirdest shit I've ever seen. @Cumbo's post explains well of her behavior, and makes sense for what we saw.
Don't think it's been shared much here but she made a twitter account not to long ago, which is filled with her sharing her interest for 'ZooFurry' stuff. Some of her retweets and likes contains feral, feral x human/anthro art, and I think I also saw a liked post that had pictures of actual dog penises, which I think has since been removed. She also asks for donations through liberapay to "promote more acceptance and tolerance of ZETA."


			https://twitter.com/hypnotistsappho
		









						Sappho ζ 🔜 MFF (@HypnotistSappho) | Twitter
					

archived 2 Oct 2021 17:57:51 UTC




					archive.md
				




I didn't realize it was her at first, but she got a bit of extra attention before she admitted this stuff, as she made a guest appearance on a furry vtuber stream¹ named Mr_Bubblez. Her boyfriend HypnoticYogurt also appears for a bit on stream. Bubz and Sappho also had a 'Hypno trigger' session together which was uploaded to her channel², and became one of the most viewed videos at the time, but the video is unlisted now. I don't think Bubz was aware at the time, but I think he banned her from his server when this stuff came out, and pretty much any mention of her is gone there.
₁ https://www.twitch.tv/videos/1125566384?t=23h54m58s
² https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHB-1C9jFew

(I downloaded the YT video and VOD for relative times, just need to figure out a way to get them sized down for sharing)


Spoonomancer said:


> makes me wonder just how fast Sappho's  tone would change if his irl name was released to the public lmao


I have not seen it mentioned much, but her Twitter name shows that she intends to goto MFF this year. Really hope that does not happen though.


----------



## 1 Guy 1 Taco (Oct 2, 2021)

teriyakiburns said:


> The Baader-Meinhof phenomenon.


Yeah. That's the one. Thanks.


Noebel said:


> It might be because a few days ago some guy from Twitter tweeted, that they are testing verification of some sort for nfts as profile picks. Might be why these people went bananas.


Probably. There's always some big mouth on Twitter lighting fires. But, like you said, they are mostly something for the rich to waste money on so I don't mind it.


----------



## Zeno Bardas (Oct 3, 2021)

Just saw an article in inven global about this degen, so I had a look at his favorite channels and it's kind of perplexing and paradoxical


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 3, 2021)

Zeno Bardas said:


> Just saw an article in inven global about this degen, so I had a look at his favorite channels and it's kind of perplexing and paradoxical
> View attachment 2592389











						YouTuber Sappho "comes out" as a zoophile, sparking outrage towards the furry community
					

"Zoophiles are valid," said Sappho, taunting "haters" online.




					www.invenglobal.com
				




Someone try archiving I can't get the fucking archive site to work. Fucking owner needs to get his shit together.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 3, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> YouTuber Sappho "comes out" as a zoophile, sparking outrage towards the furry community
> 
> 
> "Zoophiles are valid," said Sappho, taunting "haters" online.
> ...


Gotcha, chief.








						YouTuber Sappho "comes out" as a zoophile, sparking outrage towards t…
					

archived 3 Oct 2021 13:06:45 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 3, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Gotcha, chief.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy.

I also happen to have a link that I am unsure has been posted yet, an unlisted video. Seems there's a website dedicated to linking unlisted shit.





EDIT: Hold the fuck up.
I was archiving her twitter (here it is btw) and noticed something else. Archive has 403'd again, but I'm curious to who she's following on twitter. I don't have an account though and twitter won't let me see shit.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Oct 3, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> YouTuber Sappho "comes out" as a zoophile, sparking outrage towards the furry community
> 
> 
> "Zoophiles are valid," said Sappho, taunting "haters" online.
> ...


I noticed that that archive.md is having issues depending on which DNS service you're using, if I want to use it I need to swap over to google's DNS (8.8.8.8/8.8.4.4).


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Oct 3, 2021)

Foxx said:


> Short time lurker here, also a furfag, sorry about that.
> Me and my friends ran into her a few times in public lobbies on VRChat and she was doing the weirdest shit I've ever seen. @Cumbo's post explains well of her behavior, and makes sense for what we saw.
> Don't think it's been shared much here but she made a twitter account not to long ago, which is filled with her sharing her interest for 'ZooFurry' stuff. Some of her retweets and likes contains feral, feral x human/anthro art, and I think I also saw a liked post that had pictures of actual dog penises, which I think has since been removed. She also asks for donations through liberapay to "promote more acceptance and tolerance of ZETA."
> 
> ...




Oh no the furfags are learning, they are becoming stronger, we are doomed! 




Also, "her" voice doesn't sound very "she" at all.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 3, 2021)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> Oh no the furfags are learning, they are becoming stronger, we are doomed!
> View attachment 2593395


Le them learn. Eventually, Kiwi philosophy will eventually snap them out of their perversions.

(The above is mainly a joke, but...)


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 4, 2021)

Discovery is suffering. It's an hour long. I'm not downloading it. I don't want this on my computer.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 4, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Discovery is suffering. It's an hour long. I'm not downloading it. I don't want this on my computer.






How about no?


----------



## ScatmansWorld (Oct 4, 2021)

https://twitter.com/IAmGryphoneer/status/1443945216482885668 (archive)




Aw shit guys, looks like I've been infected with Joshua Moon's STD load, and now I'll have to quarantine in the KF gulag.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 4, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> View attachment 2596209
> 
> How about no?


It's only ONE HOUR it's not that ba- Actually no it's that bad. It really is that bad.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Oct 4, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Discovery is suffering. It's an hour long. I'm not downloading it. I don't want this on my computer.


56 minutes?

_Fifty-six minutes!?_

Nigger what?


----------



## Green-Machine (Oct 4, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Discovery is suffering. It's an hour long. I'm not downloading it. I don't want this on my computer.





That description made me gag a little


----------



## Piplup (Oct 4, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Discovery is suffering. It's an hour long. I'm not downloading it. I don't want this on my computer.


Sadly watching this as I work and the fucker keeps bringing up capitalism than at the end goes on about cops and genderfucking because of the bloated stomach. God furries really cant stop talking about politics even in porn.


----------



## who dare wins? (Oct 4, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Discovery is suffering. It's an hour long. I'm not downloading it. I don't want this on my computer.


I watched the whole thing, it is such batshit insanity I could only take it for like 15 minutes before physically punching my screen. he literally says vore was fucking made for gay people somehow.


----------



## Green-Machine (Oct 5, 2021)

Piplup said:


> Sadly watching this as I work and the fucker keeps bringing up capitalism than at the end goes on about cops and genderfucking because of the bloated stomach. God furries really cant stop talking about politics even in porn.


nearly all of the socialist furries don't even understand what they are talking about, they blame capitalism, yet its actually either corporatism, a form of socialism (you'd think they'd love that) , or their own laziness that is the problem. Most socialists I know are usually spoiled rich kids, and the Marxists I know are usually extremely lazy and think they deserve everything while sitting at home in VR all day


----------



## Cumbo (Oct 5, 2021)

SCP 049 said:


> @Cumbo Yo, guess who fucking did it again?


I guess y'all deserve an update for being so patient, so here's a quick update.

This has become massive news in the VRChat furry community & furry TikTok community. You can't go to a public furry world without hearing her name or seeing someone wearing the "dogfucker" avatar, a modified version of her avatar showcasing her true colors.

Here are a number of  public highlights collected for your amusement.

She's currently in an autistic spat with two of the largest VRChat worlds because they have a ban-system in place (which may break the VRChat terms of service), and she trying to get these worlds banned in retaliation.
She has also been in contact with at least one developer. I have heard through side-channels that the moderation team is aware of what is going on and has zero idea how to handle it because they don't want the media attention.
She recently announcer her and Yogurt separated but they were in the same VRChat session as of last night. A real "separation" despite living together and playing VRChat together still.
There is an active OSI investigation against her, and was supposedly confronted by someone employed by the OSI in VRChat. This was an off-the-record confrontation.
I do not have evidence that this person was actually part of the OSI. Might be an autistic LARP.

She recently ran a poll in her server for if she should make it 18+. Here were the responses.






Archives of these poll results:
https://archive.md/tCZ6Dhttps://archive.md/H8XQ3She has constantly resisted others saying she should make the server 18+. Weird, ain't it?


And finally, an announcement from two weeks ago.



Say hi everyone! I guess she doesn't consider interactions with a minor in an nsfw channel as evidence. I find that strange, but I guess to her there is nothing wrong with that, thus it's not evidence.


And your daily dose of bonus turbo-autism:
FATALITY gang have been involved in trying to collect evidence on her for weeks.
Because of this, completing gangs (Example: LMFAOGang, run by Koyo) took her side. She posted a video of her doing a session with LMFAOGang members.








						VRChat Hypnosis 21 | We Do A Little Trolling
					

Special video with my friends at LMFAOgang




					youtube.com
				



He has gone from hating her, to simping her, back to hating her over the course of two weeks. An impressive speedrun, but not surprising since he's only 18 and she likes them young.


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Oct 5, 2021)

Cumbo said:


> View attachment 2598151


“since coming out as a zoophile…”


----------



## Racoober (Oct 5, 2021)

Cumbo said:


> And your daily dose of bonus turbo-autism:
> FATALITY gang have been involved in trying to collect evidence on her for weeks.
> Because of this, completing gangs (Example: LMFAOGang, run by Koyo) took her side. She posted a video of her doing a session with LMFAOGang members.


Gangs...?
What? That's pretty retarded


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Oct 5, 2021)

Cumbo said:


> And your daily dose of bonus turbo-autism:
> FATALITY gang have been involved in trying to collect evidence on her for weeks.
> Because of this, completing gangs (Example: LMFAOGang, run by Koyo) took her side. She posted a video of her doing a session with LMFAOGang members.


Explain thy autism faggot


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 5, 2021)

I don't recall Sappho getting doxed, but if she ends up doing so I think this would justify at least a VRFurs general.



Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> Gangs...?
> What? That's pretty retarded


It's more tongue in cheek. Mostly it's a bunch of people who have a similar interest, but nowadays they're crasher groups.


----------



## Cuban Guy (Oct 5, 2021)

Cumbo said:


> Sorry I'm a furfag I just needed to be insulted to get my rocks off before I posted anything else. I don't have access to the full dox for your amusement but I can give you more than a callout. Here's a tl;dr
> 
> PoetSappho, SuccubusSappho, HypnotistSappho. Valarie "Val" is a 24 year old Zoophile tranny air-force member who lives with her 46 year old boyfriend Jesse (HypnoticYogurt/YogurtParfeit/JesseKig/KigJesse/JesseKig Baka), Peterson near the Minneapolis/St. Paul Air National Guard Base. From my understanding, both enlisted.
> 
> ...


I hope the full dox gets released soon, this person should not be publicly saying things like this and hopefully they realize what they're doing is wrong and leave the internet to get help. Thank you for collecting all this together, good job.


----------



## who dare wins? (Oct 5, 2021)

Cumbo said:


> I guess y'all deserve an update for being so patient, so here's a quick update.
> 
> This has become massive news in the VRChat furry community & furry TikTok community. You can't go to a public furry world without hearing her name or seeing someone wearing the "dogfucker" avatar, a modified version of her avatar showcasing her true colors.
> 
> ...


the OSI thing did indeed happen as far as I am aware of but not on VRChat. Basically, another furry who is in USAF or is a glownigger heard that Sappho works with the armed forces (pretty sure Sappho is indeed a USAF member, mechanic as far as I am aware) and subsequently decided to dig into her using his powers. he found out everything about her or him or whatever it is and sent it to his NCOs and other officers who work with him. from what I have heard through a source is that basically Sappho could be court-martialed by the end of the year due to all of this because now the NCOs basically know of everything (including the zoophilia and weird hypnotist shit).


Cuban Guy said:


> I hope the full dox gets released soon, this person should not be publicly saying things like this and hopefully they realize what they're doing is wrong and leave the internet to get help. Thank you for collecting all this together, good job.


the dox is out there but its only with the glownigger furry because he fully investigated him. I suspect he will likely leak it when he gets kicked out of the military.



Uncle Warren said:


> I don't recall Sappho getting doxed, but if she ends up doing so I think this would justify at least a VRFurs general.
> 
> 
> It's more tongue in cheek. Mostly it's a bunch of people who have a similar interest, but nowadays they're crasher groups.


so its just an autistic way of saying a friendship group?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 5, 2021)

who dare wins? said:


> so its just an autistic way of saying a friendship group?


Yes.


----------



## Foxx (Oct 5, 2021)

Should a new thread be created for Sappho to have everything collected in one place? I'm still learning stuff here so I don't know if that's something I can do, but figure I'd ask.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Oct 5, 2021)

Foxx said:


> Should a new thread be created for Sappho to have everything collected in one place? I'm still learning stuff here so I don't know if that's something I can do, but figure I'd ask.


I feel like a General VRFurs thread could help with Sappho being a big starter for the thread could be good


----------



## El Pútrido Degenerado (Oct 6, 2021)

who dare wins? said:


> the OSI thing did indeed happen as far as I am aware of but not on VRChat. Basically, another furry who is in USAF or is a glownigger heard that Sappho works with the armed forces (pretty sure Sappho is indeed a USAF member, mechanic as far as I am aware) and subsequently decided to dig into her using his powers. he found out everything about her or him or whatever it is and sent it to his NCOs and other officers who work with him. from what I have heard through a source is that basically Sappho could be court-martialed by the end of the year due to all of this because now the NCOs basically know of everything (including the zoophilia and weird hypnotist shit).
> 
> the dox is out there but its only with the glownigger furry because he fully investigated him. I suspect he will likely leak it when he gets kicked out of the military.
> 
> ...


Holy fuck, Sappho is gonna be in BIG fucking trouble then. Good. 
Also, I found some more fucked shit. Here is something cringe. 



And here is a thread between Sappho the Dogfucker and CoyoteLovely. Apparently Sappho doesn't understand sarcasm. Note that the Wade person may be either a sockpuppet belonging to Sappho or another animal rapist.


----------



## El Pútrido Degenerado (Oct 6, 2021)

We have a new hero.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Oct 6, 2021)

Foxx said:


> Should a new thread be created for Sappho to have everything collected in one place? I'm still learning stuff here so I don't know if that's something I can do, but figure I'd ask.





Spoonomancer said:


> I feel like a General VRFurs thread could help with Sappho being a big starter for the thread could be good


You'll need to start in prospering grounds. But I absolutely agree there is enough now to talk about it, a dox will be the last piece to the puzzle, but not necessary.


----------



## 1 Guy 1 Taco (Oct 6, 2021)

Am I the only one who is still fucking mindblown by the idea of VRchat? Like do they have gloves that move with their hands? Fuck I'm getting old. I wasted so much time chatting on a T9 phone in my youth. 

Anyways. This fucker is sick. My doggo looked sort of sad today so I've been keeping an eye out just in case Sapho is hiding out in my neighborhood.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 6, 2021)

The more that fucking nigger holds onto the fucking dox, the more likely Sappho will fucking delete everything. If that happens all of this is moot and if I find out which niggerfaggot fucking went ahead and sat on info like this I will personally write the OP on that pearl clutching furfag.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 6, 2021)

SCP 049 said:


> View attachment 2601420


I actually find that kinda funny... maybe cause, when I read 'hot dogs', I was thinking abou the food, instead.


----------



## Big Bang (Oct 6, 2021)

Cumbo said:


> Sorry I'm a furfag I just needed to be insulted to get my rocks off before I posted anything else. I don't have access to the full dox for your amusement but I can give you more than a callout. Here's a tl;dr
> 
> PoetSappho, SuccubusSappho, HypnotistSappho. Valarie "Val" is a 24 year old Zoophile tranny air-force member who lives with her 46 year old boyfriend Jesse (HypnoticYogurt/YogurtParfeit/JesseKig/KigJesse/JesseKig Baka), Peterson near the Minneapolis/St. Paul Air National Guard Base. From my understanding, both enlisted.


Here's a photo of Jesse Peterson if it hasn't been posted already.



I also noticed that Sappho seems to change the spelling of "Val".  "Valerie", "Valarie", "Valorie". 


They have attended many events in Nevada, Texas, and California. 



They seem to have a close friendship with Cici Jean Winn, who is another kigurumi fanatic that has taken many pictures with them over the years. May not be useful, but someone may be able to find something. Jesse's kigurumi can be identified by looking at the eyes.


----------



## Cuban Guy (Oct 6, 2021)

who dare wins? said:


> the OSI thing did indeed happen as far as I am aware of but not on VRChat. Basically, another furry who is in USAF or is a glownigger heard that Sappho works with the armed forces (pretty sure Sappho is indeed a USAF member, mechanic as far as I am aware) and subsequently decided to dig into her using his powers. he found out everything about her or him or whatever it is and sent it to his NCOs and other officers who work with him. from what I have heard through a source is that basically Sappho could be court-martialed by the end of the year due to all of this because now the NCOs basically know of everything (including the zoophilia and weird hypnotist shit).
> 
> the dox is out there but its only with the glownigger furry because he fully investigated him. I suspect he will likely leak it when he gets kicked out of the military.
> 
> ...


Post-dox release do you think that this furfag will become a lolcow that constantly tries to defend their disgusting fetish? I think that it could end up being something like Zooier Than Thou, since they seem to like those guys, purely because they mirror their sick desires.



Cumbo said:


> Sorry I'm a furfag I just needed to be insulted to get my rocks off before I posted anything else. I don't have access to the full dox for your amusement but I can give you more than a callout. Here's a tl;dr
> 
> PoetSappho, SuccubusSappho, HypnotistSappho. Valarie "Val" is a 24 year old Zoophile tranny air-force member who lives with her 46 year old boyfriend Jesse (HypnoticYogurt/YogurtParfeit/JesseKig/KigJesse/JesseKig Baka), Peterson near the Minneapolis/St. Paul Air National Guard Base. From my understanding, both enlisted.


Are they a literal tranny? As in they are transgender?


----------



## Party City wig sale (Oct 6, 2021)

sorry to derail the topic at hand but holy fucking shit this made me seethe, kys!!! what’s next, is the word “spooky” gonna be deemed problematic? (archive)


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 6, 2021)

Party City wig sale said:


> sorry to derail the topic at hand but holy fucking shit this made me seethe, kys!!! what’s next, is the word “spooky” gonna be deemed problematic? (archive)


"Spook" is old-time speak for black person, so I can see where they're coming from. This shit ain't new.

On the other hand, the only person in living memory who is likely to use that term like that is Joe Biden. Since they like talking about "reclaiming" words so much, let's just say "spooky" has been reclaimed to mean its original meaning.


----------



## D.Va (Oct 6, 2021)

The adjective form is fine? So can we say niggerish?

I don't understand this trend of trying to voldemort words only your great grandfather would have used and have otherwise been harmless, but reclaiming 'queer' was done without problems.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 6, 2021)

Cancel _Top Cat_ and _Bob the Builder_.
/joke/


----------



## Noebel (Oct 6, 2021)

Party City wig sale said:


> sorry to derail the topic at hand but holy fucking shit this made me seethe, kys!!! what’s next, is the word “spooky” gonna be deemed problematic? (archive)


Damn furries, they want to take away my Stirner memes. Lotsa spooks in their heads I'd say.


----------



## blemf (Oct 6, 2021)

not sure where to say this but as a fur the reason i watch this place so closely is because i know there's such a high chance i'll find people here i know personally

so far i've found two

furs can be fucking crazy


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 6, 2021)

the baj said:


> not sure where to say this but as a fur the reason i watch this place so closely is because i know there's such a high chance i'll find people here i know personally
> 
> so far i've found two
> 
> furs can be fucking crazy


I know of at least three artists who search here before picking up any commissions from furries. If someone is mentioned in Animal Control, there's a good chance they aren't worth picking up as a client.


----------



## Green-Machine (Oct 6, 2021)

1 Guy 1 Taco said:


> Am I the only one who is still fucking mindblown by the idea of VRchat? Like do they have gloves that move with their hands? Fuck I'm getting old. I wasted so much time chatting on a T9 phone in my youth.
> 
> Anyways. This fucker is sick. My doggo looked sort of sad today so I've been keeping an eye out just in case Sapho is hiding out in my neighborhood.


It all depends on your headset, most head sets have motion control controllers that are tracked by sensors placed around the play area and the finger gestures are done via button press combos to use premade animations for finger poses for example Thumbs up and pointing. The Valve Index has an alternate controller that uses finger tracking that will allow people to move their fingers independently rather than use the premade animations. Then there is Full body tracking that uses extra trackers that are placed on your feet and waist and that allows for people to nearly control the entire body of the avatar rather than being stuck using the default standing animations




Party City wig sale said:


> sorry to derail the topic at hand but holy fucking shit this made me seethe, kys!!! what’s next, is the word “spooky” gonna be deemed problematic? (archive)


anything can be used as a racial slur,  they need to chill the heck out, context of a word changes the meaning and obviously this person is one of the very few that thinks of black people when they see the word, just sayin


----------



## Cumbo (Oct 6, 2021)

who dare wins? said:


> the OSI thing did indeed happen as far as I am aware of but not on VRChat. Basically, another furry who is in USAF or is a glownigger heard that Sappho works with the armed forces (pretty sure Sappho is indeed a USAF member, mechanic as far as I am aware) and subsequently decided to dig into her using his powers. he found out everything about her or him or whatever it is and sent it to his NCOs and other officers who work with him. from what I have heard through a source is that basically Sappho could be court-martialed by the end of the year due to all of this because now the NCOs basically know of everything (including the zoophilia and weird hypnotist shit).
> 
> the dox is out there but its only with the glownigger furry because he fully investigated him. I suspect he will likely leak it when he gets kicked out of the military.
> 
> ...


There may have been more than one interaction. I have heard from more than one person that there was an interaction that happened within VRChat itself. 


1 Guy 1 Taco said:


> Am I the only one who is still fucking mindblown by the idea of VRchat? Like do they have gloves that move with their hands? Fuck I'm getting old. I wasted so much time chatting on a T9 phone in my youth.
> 
> Anyways. This fucker is sick. My doggo looked sort of sad today so I've been keeping an eye out just in case Sapho is hiding out in my neighborhood.


You hold onto a fancy wiimote that is touch sensitive and then find ways to jerk yourself off while doing it (using buttplug.io compatible sex toys usually helps)


----------



## Cumbo (Oct 6, 2021)

Autism alert: I double-posted.



who dare wins? said:


> so its just an autistic way of saying a friendship group?


VRChat gangs tend to have entire structures, custom modded clients for members, and get into "gang wars" with other groups. Think Xbox-live skid clans but they're all eboys.




Cuban Guy said:


> Post-dox release do you think that this furfag will become a lolcow that constantly tries to defend their disgusting fetish? I think that it could end up being something like Zooier Than Thou, since they seem to like those guys, purely because they mirror their sick desires.
> 
> 
> Are they a literal tranny? As in they are transgender?



They're trying to start a pro-zoophile organization (tweet is dead)




On the trans part, they had a video explaining their voice-training world where you could learn to talk like a girl that has their actual voice in it, but that video was pulled. Will see if I have it archived.


----------



## who dare wins? (Oct 7, 2021)

Cumbo said:


> There may have been more than one interaction. I have heard from more than one person that there was an interaction that happened within VRChat itself.
> 
> You hold onto a fancy wiimote that is touch sensitive and then find ways to jerk yourself off while doing it (using buttplug.io compatible sex toys usually helps)


ahh ok, from the source I have heard they didn't have any interaction with them on VRChat. I likely suspect that people have gone out of their way to confront this individual on their autistic actions (rightfully so) in public servers either b hunting them down and stalking them or seeing them around and taking the opportunity. I would not be surprised if he already moved onto more servers to find more prey to take advantage of


----------



## JethroTullamore (Oct 7, 2021)

D.Va said:


> View attachment 2602797
> 
> The adjective form is fine? So can we say niggerish?
> 
> I don't understand this trend of trying to voldemort words only your great grandfather would have used and have otherwise been harmless, but reclaiming 'queer' was done without problems.


I hope they go after “jigaboo”next, that was my favorite racial slur, it’d be nice to see it used again in a whole new generation.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 7, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> anything can be used as a racial slur,  they need to chill the heck out, context of a word changes the meaning and obviously this person is one of the very few that thinks of black people when they see the word, just sayin


/utterly repulsed/ *PEPPERONI*


----------



## the_secret (Oct 7, 2021)

Zeno Bardas said:


> Just saw an article in inven global about this degen, so I had a look at his favorite channels and it's kind of perplexing and paradoxical
> View attachment 2592389


Shit the perfect name for them popped into my head today.

The Liberalist Bestialist


----------



## El Pútrido Degenerado (Oct 8, 2021)

*So, Sappho is supposed to be a hypnotist, right?
WELL GUESS FUCKING WHAT? SHE AINT GOT NO FURRY HYPNOTIST CERTIFICATION, NOR A THERAPIST LICENCE!*
And the most fucked up thing about it is that she has lied on multiple occasions that she was any sort of trained therapist in the first place. Who would of thought that a zoophile would resort to lying about this kind of shit in order to convert people into members of their animal-fucking cult?

*ALSO, SAPPHO STATED THEMSELVES THAT THERE WAS AN INCIDENT WITH A 17 YEAR OLD MODERATOR HAVING ACCESS TO THE NSFW BEASTIALITY CONTENT ON THEIR DISCORD*
Want the full deets? Watch the video here: 



​


----------



## Dahmer (Oct 8, 2021)

SCP 049 said:


> *So, Sappho is supposed to be a hypnotist, right?
> WELL GUESS FUCKING WHAT? SHE AINT GOT NO FURRY HYPNOTIST CERTIFICATION, NOR A THERAPIST LICENCE!*
> And the most fucked up thing about it is that she has lied on multiple occasions that she was any sort of trained therapist in the first place. Who would of thought that a zoophile would resort to lying about this kind of shit in order to convert people into members of their animal-fucking cult?
> 
> ...


lol calm down

Hypnotism isn't like in the movies, nigga. It doesn't make you do something you wouldn't have already been willing to do.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Oct 9, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> I hope they go after “jigaboo”next, that was my favorite racial slur, it’d be nice to see it used again in a whole new generation.


Moon crickets is the best.

That's an old boomer racial slur that they don't even know about.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 9, 2021)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Moon crickets is the best.
> 
> That's an old boomer racial slur that they don't even know about.


'Moon Cricket'... I ge the impression that i someone's fursona.
Then again, there is Hinomoto Oniko.


----------



## D.Va (Oct 9, 2021)

SCP 049 said:


> *So, Sappho is supposed to be a hypnotist, right?
> WELL GUESS FUCKING WHAT? SHE AINT GOT NO FURRY HYPNOTIST CERTIFICATION, NOR A THERAPIST LICENCE!*
> And the most fucked up thing about it is that she has lied on multiple occasions that she was any sort of trained therapist in the first place. Who would of thought that a zoophile would resort to lying about this kind of shit in order to convert people into members of their animal-fucking cult?
> 
> ...


are you really coming here to shill your rantsona YouTube channel? you might be only slightly better than a dogfucker extraordinaire but it's not really a high bar to cross


----------



## Spoonomancer (Oct 9, 2021)

D.Va said:


> are you really coming here to shill your rantsona YouTube channel? you might be only slightly better than a dogfucker extraordinaire but it's not really a high bar to cross


this is a little too high quality to even be @SCP 049's account ironically


----------



## Gorgar (Oct 9, 2021)

SCP 049 said:


> *So, Sappho is supposed to be a hypnotist, right?
> WELL GUESS FUCKING WHAT? SHE AINT GOT NO FURRY HYPNOTIST CERTIFICATION, NOR A THERAPIST LICENCE!*
> And the most fucked up thing about it is that she has lied on multiple occasions that she was any sort of trained therapist in the first place. Who would of thought that a zoophile would resort to lying about this kind of shit in order to convert people into members of their animal-fucking cult?
> 
> ...


Furfags, am I right?
_ba dum tss_


----------



## Misery Niggas (Oct 10, 2021)

SCP 049 said:


> *So, Sappho is supposed to be a hypnotist, right?
> WELL GUESS FUCKING WHAT? SHE AINT GOT NO FURRY HYPNOTIST CERTIFICATION, NOR A THERAPIST LICENCE!*
> And the most fucked up thing about it is that she has lied on multiple occasions that she was any sort of trained therapist in the first place. Who would of thought that a zoophile would resort to lying about this kind of shit in order to convert people into members of their animal-fucking cult?
> 
> ...


ok, pretty gay and all, but i want to semi-sperg focus more on the furry rantsona

and he kinda strikes me as a Mister Metokur wannabe but obviously with no charm/quips, only talks about furfag lolcows and is somehow sounds like Jim's Autistic Brother. Like what's even the point? the humor is cut and dry, the critique drags more than his nuts, and doesn't even make funny voices like jim does most of the time. why make a rantsona based of Metokur when you can't even try to imitate the personallity properly


----------



## Juan? (Oct 10, 2021)

Misery Niggas said:


> ok, pretty gay and all, but i want to semi-sperg focus more on the furry rantsona
> 
> and he kinda strikes me as a Mister Metokur wannabe but obviously with no charm/quips, only talks about furfag lolcows and is somehow sounds like Jim's Autistic Brother. Like what's even the point? the humor is cut and dry, the critique drags more than his nuts, and doesn't even make funny voices like jim does most of the time. why make a rantsona based of Metokur when you can't even try to imitate the personallity properly


He also hangs around another ‘Cow, DramaHound, who also tries the whole “Metokur Wannabe” thing.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/austi...ulf-blumthewolf-dramahound.35535/post-8801377


----------



## El Pútrido Degenerado (Oct 10, 2021)

Juan? said:


> He also hangs around another ‘Cow, DramaHound, who also tries the whole “Metokur Wannabe” thing.
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/austi...ulf-blumthewolf-dramahound.35535/post-8801377


Woah... This is like, new news to me. Thanks for making me aware of that shit.... That is horrifying.


D.Va said:


> are you really coming here to shill your rantsona YouTube channel? you might be only slightly better than a dogfucker extraordinaire but it's not really a high bar to cross


No. I just thought it was something new to input. Specifically it was an interview that Sappho had willingly partaken in, which can be used against them. Also, I had no fucking idea that Coyote was friends with a diaperfur.


----------



## Racoober (Oct 10, 2021)

I believe the term is "Rent free"?
These people need to take a break from the internet



			https://twitter.com/SixArmedSweater
		






			https://twitter.com/SixArmedSweater/status/1446532291862437888?t=rUwtBF-LfC-jE5Y1uKBM1Q&s=19


----------



## Big Bang (Oct 10, 2021)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> I believe the term is "Rent free"?
> These people need to take a break from the internet
> 
> 
> ...


Another Korps trans-identified male who is also conveniently into transformation (esp. Forced gender transformation... fetishistic much?).



What runs through these people's minds to think it is OK to post something like this?


----------



## who dare wins? (Oct 10, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> Another Korps trans-identified male degenerate who is also conveniently into transformation (esp. Forced gender transformation... fetishistic much?) and standard homophobia by wanting actual lesbians to suck his male girlpenis.
> View attachment 2612865
> What runs through these people's minds to think it is OK to post something like this?


ADHD nigger autism wanting to cope with the fact that IRL they would be fucking folded by anyone with a slight understanding of how fighting works. It is funny to see them revert to violence with specificly firearms, makes ya think, doesn't it?


----------



## JethroTullamore (Oct 10, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> Another Korps trans-identified male degenerate who is also conveniently into transformation (esp. Forced gender transformation... fetishistic much?) and standard homophobia by wanting actual lesbians to suck his male girlpenis.
> View attachment 2612865
> What runs through these people's minds to think it is OK to post something like this?


I’ll take “things that deffinetly, totally really happened, I swear!”   For $200 Alex.


----------



## Racoober (Oct 10, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> Another Korps trans-identified male degenerate who is also conveniently into transformation (esp. Forced gender transformation... fetishistic much?) and standard homophobia by wanting actual lesbians to suck his male girlpenis.
> View attachment 2612865
> What runs through these people's minds to think it is OK to post something like this?


This is your brain on HRT and coom.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 10, 2021)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> I believe the term is "Rent free"?
> These people need to take a break from the internet
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know that someone i spouting nonsense?
Someon emphasises feeling safe or unsafe.
(I had my run in wi those, though not of the corps.)


----------



## Pastel (Oct 10, 2021)

Does SixArmedSweater have a thread? It feels like their time is coming for one, if not. I see them in many other tranny furry threads, like Lou Gagliardi and Ripley Storm. Somehow this person knows every other degenerate in the fandom.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Oct 10, 2021)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> I believe the term is "Rent free"?
> These people need to take a break from the internet
> 
> 
> ...


I really hope more people don't realize that words only have power when we give it power. Otherwise, there'll be a lack of good content to laugh at.


----------



## Noebel (Oct 10, 2021)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> I believe the term is "Rent free"?
> These people need to take a break from the internet
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, isn't that an "s-slur" we spoke about just recently? Right in this persons username?


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Oct 10, 2021)

Noebel said:


> Hey, isn't that an "s-slur" we spoke about just recently? Right in this persons username?


It's (Y)ifferent when they (D)o it.


----------



## Rukario (Oct 10, 2021)

Pastel said:


> Does SixArmedSweater have a thread? It feels like their time is coming for one, if not. I see them in many other tranny furry threads, like Lou Gagliardi and Ripley Storm. Somehow this person knows every other degenerate in the fandom.


Asking if a certain Furry has a thread seems to be becoming more common. Its almost like getting cancelled and/or having a Kiwifarms thread dedicated to them is becoming a defining trait of a sexually degenerate popufur.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Oct 10, 2021)

I found it hilarious that Hypnotist Sappho chosen the date _September 11th_ to come out as a dog fucker.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Oct 10, 2021)

Noebel said:


> Hey, isn't that an "s-slur" we spoke about just recently? Right in this persons username?


No no no, you didn't pay enough attention. "Spook" is a slur, "spooky" is fine. The part that confuses me is "bi lesbian", which contradicts itself.


----------



## Loona (Oct 10, 2021)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> I believe the term is "Rent free"?
> These people need to take a break from the internet
> 
> 
> ...


How autistic do you have to be to not realize that this person is pulling your leg? It should be obvious because they tried to fit all 4 terms in one Tweet.


----------



## Mikoyan (Oct 10, 2021)

AngryTreeRat said:


> No no no, you didn't pay enough attention. "Spook" is a slur, "spooky" is fine. The part that confuses me is "bi lesbian", which contradicts itself.


Unless you're using it in the medium-old sense of referring to a spy. In which case you need to update the term to the far less racially offensive "Glow in the dark CIA Nigger".


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Oct 10, 2021)

Mikoyan said:


> Unless you're using it in the medium-old sense of referring to a spy. In which case you need to update the term to the far less racially offensive "Glow in the dark CIA Nigger".


"Glowy" is naturally more politically correct as it doesn't imply race nor nationality.


----------



## Linoone (Oct 11, 2021)

AngryTreeRat said:


> No no no, you didn't pay enough attention. "Spook" is a slur, "spooky" is fine. The part that confuses me is "bi lesbian", which contradicts itself.


Bi lesbian is just straight taken with a few extra steps.


----------



## Noebel (Oct 11, 2021)

AngryTreeRat said:


> No no no, you didn't pay enough attention. "Spook" is a slur, "spooky" is fine. The part that confuses me is "bi lesbian", which contradicts itself.


"Well, excuuuuuuuuuuuuse me, but in the enlightened year 2021 we call that an alt-right dogwhistle. Why no, hearing dogwhistles doesn't make me a dog, where did you get this idea? Yes, my fursona is a dog, but that's entirely different. Luckly, my masters thesis in feminist dance therapy happens to be about the full-fleged scientific analysis of this exact issue. I'm not expecting a kiwif*rmer to understand it in it's whole, so here's an abriged version for the ease of your limited smoothbrain comprehenshion skills."


Spoiler



According to all known laws of aviation, there is no way that a bee should be able to fly. Its wings are too small to get its fat little body off the ground. The bee, of course, flies anyway. Because bees don’t care what humans think is impossible.” SEQ. 75 - “INTRO TO BARRY” INT. BENSON HOUSE - DAY ANGLE ON: Sneakers on the ground. Camera PANS UP to reveal BARRY BENSON’S BEDROOM ANGLE ON: Barry’s hand flipping through different sweaters in his closet. BARRY Yellow black, yellow black, yellow black, yellow black, yellow black, yellow black...oohh, black and yellow... ANGLE ON: Barry wearing the sweater he picked, looking in the mirror. BARRY (CONT’D) Yeah, let’s shake it up a little. He picks the black and yellow one. He then goes to the sink, takes the top off a CONTAINER OF HONEY, and puts some honey into his hair. He squirts some in his mouth and gargles. Then he takes the lid off the bottle, and rolls some on like deodorant. CUT TO: INT. BENSON HOUSE KITCHEN - CONTINUOUS Barry’s mother, JANET BENSON, yells up at Barry. JANET BENSON Barry, breakfast is ready! CUT TO: "Bee Movie" -  INT. BARRY’S ROOM - CONTINUOUS BARRY Coming! SFX: Phone RINGING. Barry’s antennae vibrate as they RING like a phone. Barry’s hands are wet. He looks around for a towel. BARRY (CONT’D) Hang on a second! He wipes his hands on his sweater, and pulls his antennae down to his ear and mouth. BARRY (CONT'D) Hello? His best friend, ADAM FLAYMAN, is on the other end. ADAM Barry? BARRY Adam? ADAM Can you believe this is happening? BARRY Can’t believe it. I’ll pick you up. Barry sticks his stinger in a sharpener. SFX: BUZZING AS HIS STINGER IS SHARPENED. He tests the sharpness with his finger. SFX: Bing. BARRY (CONT’D) Looking sharp. ANGLE ON: Barry hovering down the hall, sliding down the staircase bannister. Barry’s mother, JANET BENSON, is in the kitchen. JANET BENSON Barry, why don’t you use the stairs? Your father paid good money for those. "Bee Movie" - . BARRY Sorry, I’m excited. Barry’s father, MARTIN BENSON, ENTERS. He’s reading a NEWSPAPER with the HEADLINE, “Queen gives birth to thousandtuplets: Resting Comfortably.” MARTIN BENSON Here’s the graduate. We’re very proud of you, Son. And a perfect report card, all B’s. JANET BENSON (mushing Barry’s hair) Very proud. BARRY Ma! I’ve got a thing going here. Barry re-adjusts his hair, starts to leave. JANET BENSON You’ve got some lint on your fuzz. She picks it off. BARRY Ow, that’s me! MARTIN BENSON Wave to us. We’ll be in row 118,000. Barry zips off. BARRY Bye! JANET BENSON Barry, I told you, stop flying in the house! CUT TO: SEQ. 750 - DRIVING TO GRADUATION EXT. BEE SUBURB - MORNING A GARAGE DOOR OPENS. Barry drives out in his CAR. "Bee Movie" - 3. ANGLE ON: Barry’s friend, ADAM FLAYMAN, standing by the curb. He’s reading a NEWSPAPER with the HEADLINE: “Frisbee Hits Hive: Internet Down. Bee-stander: “I heard a sound, and next thing I knew...wham-o!.” Barry drives up, stops in front of Adam. Adam jumps in. BARRY Hey, Adam. ADAM Hey, Barry. (pointing at Barry’s hair) Is that fuzz gel? BARRY A little. It’s a special day. Finally graduating. ADAM I never thought I’d make it. BARRY Yeah, three days of grade school, three days of high school. ADAM Those were so awkward. BARRY Three days of college. I’m glad I took off one day in the middle and just hitchhiked around the hive. ADAM You did come back different. They drive by a bee who’s jogging. ARTIE Hi Barry! BARRY (to a bee pedestrian) Hey Artie, growing a mustache? Looks good. Barry and Adam drive from the suburbs into the city. ADAM Hey, did you hear about Frankie? "Bee Movie" -  4. BARRY Yeah. ADAM You going to his funeral? BARRY No, I’m not going to his funeral. Everybody knows you sting someone you die, you don’t waste it on a squirrel. He was such a hot head. ADAM Yeah, I guess he could’ve just gotten out of the way. The DRIVE through a loop de loop. BARRY AND ADAM Whoa...Whooo...wheee!! ADAM I love this incorporating the amusement park right into our regular day. BARRY I guess that’s why they say we don’t need vacations. CUT TO: SEQ. 95 - GRADUATION EXT. GRADUATION CEREMONY - CONTINUOUS Barry and Adam come to a stop. They exit the car, and fly over the crowd to their seats. * BARRY * (re: graduation ceremony) * Boy, quite a bit of pomp...under * the circumstances. * They land in their seats. BARRY (CONT’D) Well Adam, today we are men. "Bee Movie" - 5. ADAM We are. BARRY Bee-men. ADAM Amen! BARRY Hallelujah. Barry hits Adam’s forehead. Adam goes into the rapture. An announcement comes over the PA. ANNOUNCER (V.O) Students, faculty, distinguished bees...please welcome, Dean Buzzwell. ANGLE ON: DEAN BUZZWELL steps up to the podium. The podium has a sign that reads: “Welcome Graduating Class of:”, with train-station style flipping numbers after it. BUZZWELL Welcome New Hive City graduating class of... The numbers on the podium change to 9:15. BUZZWELL (CONT’D) ...9:15. (he clears his throat) And that concludes our graduation ceremonies. And begins your career at Honex Industries. BARRY Are we going to pick our job today? ADAM I heard it’s just orientation. The rows of chairs change in transformer-like mechanical motion to Universal Studios type tour trams. Buzzwell walks off stage. BARRY (re: trams) Whoa, heads up! Here we go. "Bee Movie" -  6. SEQ. 125 - “FACTORY” FEMALE VOICE (V.O) Keep your hands and antennas inside the tram at all times. (in Spanish) Dejen las manos y antennas adentro del tram a todos tiempos. BARRY I wonder what it’s going to be like? ADAM A little scary. Barry shakes Adam. BARRY AND ADAM AAHHHH! The tram passes under SIGNS READING: “Honex: A Division of Honesco: A Part of the Hexagon Group.” TRUDY Welcome to Honex, a division of Honesco, and a part of the Hexagon group. BARRY This is it! The Honex doors OPEN, revealing the factory. BARRY (CONT’D) Wow. TRUDY We know that you, as a bee, have worked your whole life to get to the point where you can work for your whole life. Honey begins when our valiant pollen jocks bring the nectar to the hive where our top secret formula is automatically color-corrected, scent adjusted and bubble contoured into this... Trudy GRABS a TEST TUBE OF HONEY from a technician. "Bee Movie" -  7. TRUDY (CONT’D) ...soothing, sweet syrup with its distinctive golden glow, you all know as... EVERYONE ON THE TRAM (in unison) H-o-n-e-y. Trudy flips the flask into the crowd, and laughs as they all scramble for it. ANGLE ON: A GIRL BEE catching the honey. ADAM (sotto) That girl was hot. BARRY (sotto) She’s my cousin. ADAM She is? BARRY Yes, we’re all cousins. ADAM Right. You’re right. TRUDY At Honex, we also constantly strive to improve every aspect of bee existence. These bees are stress testing a new helmet technology. ANGLE ON: A STUNT BEE in a HELMET getting hit with a NEWSPAPER, then a SHOE, then a FLYSWATTER. He gets up, and gives a “thumb’s up”. The graduate bees APPLAUD. ADAM (re: stunt bee) What do you think he makes? BARRY Not enough. TRUDY And here we have our latest advancement, the Krelman. "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 8. BARRY Wow, what does that do? TRUDY Catches that little strand of honey that hangs after you pour it. Saves us millions. ANGLE ON: The Krelman machine. Bees with hand-shaped hats on, rotating around a wheel to catch drips of honey. Adam’s hand shoots up. ADAM Can anyone work on the Krelman? TRUDY Of course. Most bee jobs are small ones. But bees know that every small job, if it’s done well, means a lot. There are over 3000 different bee occupations. But choose carefully, because you’ll stay in the job that you pick for the rest of your life. The bees CHEER. ANGLE ON: Barry’s smile dropping slightly. BARRY The same job for the rest of your life? I didn’t know that. ADAM What’s the difference? TRUDY And you’ll be happy to know that bees as a species haven’t had one day off in 27 million years. BARRY So you’ll just work us to death? TRUDY (laughing) We’ll sure try. Everyone LAUGHS except Barry. "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 9. The tram drops down a log-flume type steep drop. Cameras flash, as all the bees throw up their hands. The frame freezes into a snapshot. Barry looks concerned. The tram continues through 2 doors. FORM DISSOLVE TO: SEQ. 175 - “WALKING THE HIVE” INT. HONEX LOBBY ANGLE ON: The log-flume photo, as Barry looks at it. ADAM Wow. That blew my mind. BARRY (annoyed) “What’s the difference?” Adam, how could you say that? One job forever? That’s an insane choice to have to make. ADAM Well, I’m relieved. Now we only have to make one decision in life. BARRY But Adam, how could they never have told us that? ADAM Barry, why would you question anything? We’re bees. We’re the most perfectly functioning society on Earth. They walk by a newspaper stand with A SANDWICH BOARD READING: “Bee Goes Berserk: Stings Seven Then Self.” ANGLE ON: A BEE filling his car’s gas tank from a honey pump. He fills his car some, then takes a swig for himself. NEWSPAPER BEE (to the bee guzzling gas) Hey! Barry and Adam begin to cross the street. "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 10. BARRY Yeah but Adam, did you ever think that maybe things work a little too well around here? They stop in the middle of the street. The traffic moves perfectly around them. ADAM Like what? Give me one example. BARRY (thinks) ...I don’t know. But you know what I’m talking about. They walk off. SEQ. 400 - “MEET THE JOCKS” SFX: The SOUND of Pollen Jocks. PAN DOWN from the Honex statue. J-GATE ANNOUNCER Please clear the gate. Royal Nectar Force on approach. Royal Nectar Force on approach. BARRY Wait a second. Check it out. Hey, hey, those are Pollen jocks. ADAM Wow. FOUR PATROL BEES FLY in through the hive’s giant Gothic entrance. The Patrol Bees are wearing fighter pilot helmets with black visors. ADAM (CONT’D) I’ve never seen them this close. BARRY They know what it’s like to go outside the hive. ADAM Yeah, but some of them don’t come back. "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 11. The nectar from the pollen jocks is removed from their backpacks, and loaded into trucks on their way to Honex. A SMALL CROWD forms around the Patrol Bees. Each one has a PIT CREW that takes their nectar. Lou Loduca hurries a pit crew along: LOU LODUCA You guys did great! You’re monsters. You’re sky freaks! I love it! I love it! SCHOOL GIRLS are jumping up and down and squealing nearby. BARRY I wonder where those guys have just been? ADAM I don’t know. BARRY Their day’s not planned. Outside the hive, flying who-knows-where, doing who-knows-what. ADAM You can’t just decide one day to be a Pollen Jock. You have to be bred for that. BARRY Right. Pollen Jocks cross in close proximity to Barry and Adam. Some pollen falls off, onto Barry and Adam. BARRY (CONT’D) Look at that. That’s more pollen than you and I will ever see in a lifetime. ADAM (playing with the pollen) It’s just a status symbol. I think bees make too big a deal out of it. BARRY Perhaps, unless you’re wearing it, and the ladies see you wearing it. ANGLE ON: Two girl bees. "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 12. ADAM Those ladies? Aren’t they our cousins too? BARRY Distant, distant. ANGLE ON: TWO POLLEN JOCKS. JACKSON Look at these two. SPLITZ Couple of Hive Harrys. JACKSON Let’s have some fun with them. The pollen jocks approach. Barry and Adam continue to talk to the girls. GIRL 1 It must be so dangerous being a pollen jock. BARRY Oh yeah, one time a bear had me pinned up against a mushroom. He had one paw on my throat, and with the other he was slapping me back and forth across the face. GIRL 1 Oh my. BARRY I never thought I’d knock him out. GIRL 2 (to Adam) And what were you doing during all of this? ADAM Obviously I was trying to alert the authorities. The girl swipes some pollen off of Adam with a finger. BARRY (re: pollen) I can autograph that if you want. "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 13. JACKSON Little gusty out there today, wasn’t it, comrades? BARRY Yeah. Gusty. BUZZ You know, we’re going to hit a sunflower patch about six miles from here tomorrow. BARRY Six miles, huh? ADAM (whispering) Barry. BUZZ It’s a puddle-jump for us. But maybe you’re not up for it. BARRY Maybe I am. ADAM (whispering louder) You are not! BUZZ We’re going, oh-nine hundred at JGate. ADAM (re: j-gate) Whoa. BUZZ (leaning in, on top of Barry) What do you think, Buzzy Boy? Are you bee enough? BARRY I might be. It all depends on what oh-nine hundred means. CUT TO: SEQ. 450 - “THE BALCONY” "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 14. INT. BENSON HOUSE BALCONY - LATER Barry is standing on the balcony alone, looking out over the city. Martin Benson ENTERS, sneaks up behind Barry and gooses him in his ribs. MARTIN BENSON Honex! BARRY Oh, Dad. You surprised me. MARTIN BENSON (laughing) Have you decided what you’re interested in, Son? BARRY Well, there’s a lot of choices. MARTIN BENSON But you only get one. Martin LAUGHS. BARRY Dad, do you ever get bored doing the same job every day? MARTIN BENSON Son, let me tell you something about stirring. (making the stirring motion) You grab that stick and you just move it around, and you stir it around. You get yourself into a rhythm, it’s a beautiful thing. BARRY You know dad, the more I think about it, maybe the honey field just isn’t right for me. MARTIN BENSON And you were thinking of what, making balloon animals? That’s a bad job for a guy with a stinger. "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 15. BARRY Well no... MARTIN BENSON Janet, your son’s not sure he wants to go into honey. JANET BENSON Oh Barry, you are so funny sometimes. BARRY I’m not trying to be funny. MARTIN BENSON You’re not funny, you’re going into honey. Our son, the stirrer. JANET BENSON You’re going to be a stirrer?! BARRY No one’s listening to me. MARTIN BENSON Wait until you see the sticks I have for you. BARRY I can say anything I want right now. I’m going to get an ant tattoo. JANET BENSON Let’s open some fresh honey and celebrate. BARRY Maybe I’ll pierce my thorax! MARTIN BENSON (toasting) To honey! BARRY Shave my antennae! JANET BENSON To honey! "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 16. BARRY Shack up with a grasshopper, get a gold tooth, and start calling everybody “Dawg.” CUT TO: SEQ. 760 - “JOB PLACEMENT” EXT. HONEX LOBBY - CONTINUOUS ANGLE ON: A BEE BUS STOP. One group of bees stands on the pavement, as another group hovers above them. A doubledecker bus pulls up. The hovering bees get on the top level, and the standing bees get on the bottom. Barry and Adam pull up outside of Honex. ADAM I can’t believe we’re starting work today. BARRY Today’s the day. Adam jumps out of the car. ADAM (O.C) Come on. All the good jobs will be gone. BARRY Yeah, right... ANGLE ON: A BOARD READING: “JOB PLACEMENT BOARD”. Buzzwell, the Bee Processor, is at the counter. Another BEE APPLICANT, SANDY SHRIMPKIN is EXITING. SANDY SHRIMPKIN Is it still available? BUZZWELL Hang on. (he looks at changing numbers on the board) Two left. And...one of them’s yours. Congratulations Son, step to the side please. "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 17. SANDY SHRIMPKIN Yeah! ADAM (to Sandy, leaving) What did you get? SANDY SHRIMPKIN Picking the crud out. That is stellar! ADAM Wow. BUZZWELL (to Adam and Barry) Couple of newbies? ADAM Yes Sir. Our first day. We are ready. BUZZWELL Well, step up and make your choice. ANGLE ON: A CHART listing the different sectors of Honex. Heating, Cooling, Viscosity, Krelman, Pollen Counting, Stunt Bee, Pouring, Stirrer, Humming, Regurgitating, Front Desk, Hair Removal, Inspector No. 7, Chef, Lint Coordinator, Stripe Supervisor, Antennae-ball polisher, Mite Wrangler, Swatting Counselor, Wax Monkey, Wing Brusher, Hive Keeper, Restroom Attendant. ADAM (to Barry) You want to go first? BARRY No, you go. ADAM Oh my. What’s available? BUZZWELL Restroom attendant is always open, and not for the reason you think. ADAM Any chance of getting on to the Krelman, Sir? BUZZWELL Sure, you’re on. "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 18. He plops the KRELMAN HAT onto Adam’s head. ANGLE ON: The job board. THE COLUMNS READ: “OCCUPATION” “POSITIONS AVAILABLE”, and “STATUS”. The middle column has numbers, and the right column has job openings flipping between “open”, “pending”, and “closed”. BUZZWELL (CONT’D) Oh, I’m sorry. The Krelman just closed out. ADAM Oh! He takes the hat off Adam. BUZZWELL Wax Monkey’s always open. The Krelman goes from “Closed” to “Open”. BUZZWELL (CONT’D) And the Krelman just opened up again. ADAM What happened? BUZZWELL Well, whenever a bee dies, that’s an opening. (pointing at the board) See that? He’s dead, dead, another dead one, deady, deadified, two more dead. Dead from the neck up, dead from the neck down. But, that’s life. ANGLE ON: Barry’s disturbed expression. ADAM (feeling pressure to decide) Oh, this is so hard. Heating, cooling, stunt bee, pourer, stirrer, humming, inspector no. 7, lint coordinator, stripe supervisor, antenna-ball polisher, mite wrangler-- Barry, Barry, what do you think I should-- Barry? Barry? "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 19. Barry is gone. CUT TO: SEQ. 775 - “LOU LODUCA SPEECH” EXT. J-GATE - SAME TIME Splitz, Jackson, Buzz, Lou and two other BEES are going through final pre-flight checks. Barry ENTERS. LOU LODUCA Alright, we’ve got the sunflower patch in quadrant nine. Geranium window box on Sutton Place... Barry’s antennae rings, like a phone. ADAM (V.O) What happened to you? Where are you? Barry whispers throughout. BARRY I’m going out. ADAM (V.O) Out? Out where? BARRY Out there. ADAM (V.O) (putting it together) Oh no. BARRY I have to, before I go to work for the rest of my life. ADAM (V.O) You’re going to die! You’re crazy! Hello? BARRY Oh, another call coming in. "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 20. ADAM (V.O) You’re cra-- Barry HANGS UP. ANGLE ON: Lou Loduca. LOU LODUCA If anyone’s feeling brave, there’s a Korean Deli on 83rd that gets their roses today. BARRY (timidly) Hey guys. BUZZ Well, look at that. SPLITZ Isn’t that the kid we saw yesterday? LOU LODUCA (to Barry) Hold it son, flight deck’s restricted. JACKSON It’s okay Lou, we’re going to take him up. Splitz and Jackson CHUCKLE. LOU LODUCA Really? Feeling lucky, are ya? A YOUNGER SMALLER BEE THAN BARRY, CHET, runs up with a release waiver for Barry to sign. CHET Sign here. Here. Just initial that. Thank you. LOU LODUCA Okay, you got a rain advisory today and as you all know, bees cannot fly in rain. So be careful. As always, (reading off clipboard) watch your brooms, hockey sticks, dogs, birds, bears, and bats. "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 21. Also, I got a couple reports of root beer being poured on us. Murphy’s in a home because of it, just babbling like a cicada. BARRY That’s awful. LOU LODUCA And a reminder for all you rookies, bee law number one, absolutely no talking to humans. Alright, launch positions! The Jocks get into formation, chanting as they move. LOU LODUCA (CONT’D) Black and Yellow! JOCKS Hello! SPLITZ (to Barry) Are you ready for this, hot shot? BARRY Yeah. Yeah, bring it on. Barry NODS, terrified. BUZZ Wind! - CHECK! JOCK #1 Antennae! - CHECK! JOCK #2 Nectar pack! - CHECK! JACKSON Wings! - CHECK! SPLITZ Stinger! - CHECK! BARRY Scared out of my shorts - CHECK. LOU LODUCA Okay ladies, let’s move it out. Everyone FLIPS their goggles down. Pit crew bees CRANK their wings, and remove the starting blocks. We hear loud HUMMING. "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 22. LOU LODUCA (CONT'D) LOU LODUCA (CONT’D) Pound those petunia's, you striped stem-suckers! All of you, drain those flowers! A FLIGHT DECK GUY in deep crouch hand-signals them out the archway as the backwash from the bee wings FLUTTERS his jump suit. Barry follows everyone. SEQ. 800 - “FLYING WITH THE JOCKS” The bees climb above tree tops in formation. Barry is euphoric. BARRY Whoa! I’m out! I can’t believe I’m out! So blue. Ha ha ha! (a beat) I feel so fast...and free. (re: kites in the sky) Box kite! Wow! They fly by several bicyclists, and approach a patch of flowers. BARRY (CONT'D) Flowers! SPLITZ This is blue leader. We have roses visual. Bring it around thirty degrees and hold. BARRY (sotto) Roses. JACKSON Thirty degrees, roger, bringing it around. Many pollen jocks break off from the main group. They use their equipment to collect nectar from flowers. Barry flies down to watch the jocks collect the nectar. JOCK Stand to the side kid, it’s got a bit of a kick. The jock fires the gun, and recoils. Barry watches the gun fill up with nectar. "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 23. BARRY Oh, that is one Nectar Collector. JOCK You ever see pollination up close? BARRY No, Sir. He takes off, and the excess pollen dust falls causing the flowers to come back to life. JOCK (as he pollinates) I pick some pollen up over here, sprinkle it over here, maybe a dash over there, pinch on that one...see that? It’s a little bit of magic, ain’t it? The FLOWERS PERK UP as he pollinates. BARRY Wow. That’s amazing. Why do we do that? JOCK ...that’s pollen power, Kid. More pollen, more flowers, more nectar, more honey for us. BARRY Cool. The Jock WINKS at Barry. Barry rejoins the other jocks in the sky. They swoop in over a pond, kissing the surface. We see their image reflected in the water; they’re really moving. They fly over a fountain. BUZZ I’m picking up a lot of bright yellow, could be daisies. Don’t we need those? SPLITZ Copy that visual. We see what appear to be yellow flowers on a green field. "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 24. They go into a deep bank and dive. BUZZ Hold on, one of these flowers seems to be on the move. SPLITZ Say again...Are you reporting a moving flower? BUZZ Affirmative. SEQ. 900 - “TENNIS GAME” The pollen jocks land. It is a tennis court with dozens of tennis balls. A COUPLE, VANESSA and KEN, plays tennis. The bees land right in the midst of a group of balls. KEN (O.C) That was on the line! The other bees start walking around amongst the immense, yellow globes. SPLITZ This is the coolest. What is it? They stop at a BALL on a white line and look up at it. JACKSON I don’t know, but I’m loving this color. SPLITZ (smelling tennis ball) Smells good. Not like a flower. But I like it. JACKSON Yeah, fuzzy. BUZZ Chemical-y. JACKSON Careful, guys, it’s a little grabby. Barry LANDS on a ball and COLLAPSES. "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 25. BARRY Oh my sweet lord of bees. JACKSON Hey, candy brain, get off there! Barry attempts to pulls his legs off, but they stick. BARRY Problem! A tennis shoe and a hand ENTER FRAME. The hand picks up the ball with Barry underneath it. BARRY (CONT'D) Guys! BUZZ This could be bad. JACKSON Affirmative. Vanessa walks back to the service line, BOUNCES the ball. Each time it BOUNCES, the other bees cringe and GASP. ANGLE ON: Barry, terrified. Pure dumb luck, he’s not getting squished. BARRY (with each bounce) Very close...Gonna Hurt...Mamma’s little boy. SPLITZ You are way out of position, rookie. ANGLE ON: Vanessa serving. We see Barry and the ball up against the racket as she brings it back. She tosses the ball into the air; Barry’s eyes widen. The ball is STRUCK, and the rally is on. KEN Coming in at you like a missile! Ken HITS the ball back. Barry feels the g-forces. ANGLE ON: The Pollen Jocks watching Barry pass by them in SLOW MOTION. "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 26. BARRY (in slow motion) Help me! JACKSON You know, I don't think these are flowers. SPLITZ Should we tell him? JACKSON I think he knows. BARRY (O.S) What is this?! Vanessa HITS a high arcing lob. Ken waits, poised for the return. We see Barry having trouble maneuvering the ball from fatigue. KEN (overly confident) Match point! ANGLE ON: Ken running up. He has a killer look in his eyes. He’s going to hit the ultimate overhead smash. KEN (CONT'D) You can just start packing up Honey, because I believe you’re about to eat it! ANGLE ON: Pollen Jocks. JACKSON Ahem! Ken is distracted by the jock. KEN What? No! He misses badly. The ball rockets into oblivion. Barry is still hanging on. ANGLE ON: Ken, berating himself. KEN (CONT’D) Oh, you cannot be serious. We hear the ball WHISTLING, and Barry SCREAMING. "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 27. BARRY Yowser!!! SEQ. 1000 - “SUV” The ball flies through the air, and lands in the middle of the street. It bounces into the street again, and sticks in the grille of an SUV. INT. CAR ENGINE - CONTINUOUS BARRY’S POV: the grille of the SUV sucks him up. He tumbles through a black tunnel, whirling vanes, and pistons. BARRY AHHHHHHHHHHH!! OHHHH!! EECHHH!! AHHHHHH!! Barry gets chilled by the A/C system, and sees a frozen grasshopper. BARRY (CONT’D) (re: grasshopper) Eww, gross. CUT TO: INT. CAR - CONTINUOUS The car is packed with a typical suburban family: MOTHER, FATHER, eight-year old BOY, LITTLE GIRL in a car seat and a GRANDMOTHER. A big slobbery DOG is behind a grate. Barry pops into the passenger compartment, hitting the Mother’s magazine. MOTHER There’s a bee in the car! They all notice the bee and start SCREAMING. BARRY Aaahhhh! Barry tumbles around the car. We see the faces from his POV. MOTHER Do something! "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 28. FATHER I’m driving! Barry flies by the little girl in her CAR SEAT. She waves hello. LITTLE GIRL Hi, bee. SON He’s back here! He’s going to sting me! The car SWERVES around the road. Barry flies into the back, where the slobbery dog SNAPS at him. Barry deftly avoids the jaws and gross, flying SPITTLE. MOTHER Nobody move. If you don’t move, he won’t sting you. Freeze! Everyone in the car freezes. Barry freezes. They stare at each other, eyes going back and forth, waiting to see who will make the first move. Barry blinks. GRANNY He blinked! Granny pulls out a can of HAIR SPRAY. SON Spray him, Granny! Granny sprays the hair spray everywhere. FATHER What are you doing? GRANNY It’s hair spray! Extra hold! MOTHER Kill it! Barry gets sprayed back by the hair spray, then sucked out of the sunroof. CUT TO: "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 29. EXT. CITY STREET - CONTINUOUS BARRY Wow. The tension level out here is unbelievable. I’ve got to get home. As Barry flies down the street, it starts to RAIN. He nimbly avoids the rain at first. BARRY (CONT’D) Whoa. Whoa! Can’t fly in rain! Can’t fly in rain! Can’t fly in-- A couple of drops hit him, his wings go limp and he starts falling. BARRY (CONT'D) Mayday! Mayday! Bee going down! Barry sees a window ledge and aims for it and just makes it. Shivering and exhausted, he crawls into an open window as it CLOSES. SEQ. 1100 - “VANESSA SAVES BARRY” INT. VANESSA’S APARTMENT - CONTINUOUS Inside the window, Barry SHAKES off the rain like a dog. Vanessa, Ken, Andy, and Anna ENTER the apartment. VANESSA Ken, can you close the window please? KEN Huh? Oh. (to Andy) Hey, check out my new resume. I made it into a fold-out brochure. You see? It folds out. Ken holds up his brochure, with photos of himself, and a resume in the middle. ANGLE ON: Barry hiding behind the curtains, as Ken CLOSES THE WINDOW. "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 30. BARRY Oh no, more humans. I don’t need this. Barry HOVERS up into the air and THROWS himself into the glass. BARRY (CONT’D) (dazed) Ow! What was that? He does it again, and then multiple more times. BARRY (CONT'D) Maybe this time...this time, this time, this time, this time, this time, this time, this time. Barry JUMPS onto the drapes. BARRY (CONT'D) (out of breath) Drapes! (then, re: glass) That is diabolical. KEN It’s fantastic. It’s got all my special skills, even my top ten favorite movies. ANDY What’s your number one? Star Wars? KEN Ah, I don’t go for that, (makes Star Wars noises), kind of stuff. ANGLE ON: Barry. BARRY No wonder we’re not supposed to talk to them. They’re out of their minds. KEN When I walk out of a job interview they’re flabbergasted. They can’t believe the things I say. Barry looks around and sees the LIGHT BULB FIXTURE in the middle of the ceiling. "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 31. BARRY (re: light bulb) Oh, there’s the sun. Maybe that’s a way out. Barry takes off and heads straight for the light bulb. His POV: The seventy-five watt label grows as he gets closer. BARRY (CONT’D) I don’t remember the sun having a big seventy five on it. Barry HITS the bulb and is KNOCKED SILLY. He falls into a BOWL OF GUACAMOLE. Andy dips his chip in the guacamole, taking Barry with it. ANGLE ON: Ken and Andy. KEN I’ll tell you what. You know what? I predicted global warming. I could feel it getting hotter. At first I thought it was just me. Barry’s POV: Giant human mouth opening. KEN (CONT’D) Wait! Stop! Beeeeeee! ANNA Kill it! Kill it! They all JUMP up from their chairs. Andy looks around for something to use. Ken comes in for the kill with a big TIMBERLAND BOOT on each hand. KEN Stand back. These are winter boots. Vanessa ENTERS, and stops Ken from squashing Barry. VANESSA (grabs Ken’s arm) Wait. Don’t kill him. CLOSE UP: on Barry’s puzzled face. KEN You know I’m allergic to them. This thing could kill me. "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 32. VANESSA Why does his life have any less value than yours? She takes a GLASS TUMBLER and places it over Barry. KEN Why does his life have any less value than mine? Is that your statement? VANESSA I’m just saying, all life has value. You don’t know what he’s capable of feeling. Barry looks up through the glass and watches this conversation, astounded. Vanessa RIPS Ken’s resume in half and SLIDES it under the glass. KEN (wistful) My brochure. There’s a moment of eye contact as she carries Barry to the window. She opens it and sets him free. VANESSA There you go, little guy. KEN (O.C) I’m not scared of them. But, you know, it’s an allergic thing. ANDY (O.C) * Hey, why don’t you put that on your * resume-brochure? * KEN (O.C) It’s not funny, my whole face could puff up. ANDY (O.C) Make it one of your “Special Skills.” KEN (O.C) You know, knocking someone out is also a special skill. CUT TO: "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 33. EXT. WINDOWSILL - CONTINUOUS Barry stares over the window frame. He can’t believe what’s just happened. It is still RAINING. DISSOLVE TO: SEQ. 1200 - “BARRY SPEAKS” EXT. WINDOWSILL - LATER Barry is still staring through the window. Inside, everyone’s saying their good-byes. KEN Vanessa, next week? Yogurt night? VANESSA Uh, yeah sure Ken. You know, whatever. KEN You can put carob chips on there. VANESSA Good night. KEN (as he exits) Supposed to be less calories, or something. VANESSA Bye. She shuts the door. Vanessa starts cleaning up. BARRY I’ve got to say something. She saved my life. I’ve got to say something. Alright, here it goes. Barry flies in. "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 34. INT. VANESSA’S APARTMENT - CONTINUOUS Barry hides himself on different PRODUCTS placed along the kitchen shelves. He hides on a Bumblebee Tuna can, and a “Greetings From Coney Island” MUSCLE-MAN POSTCARD on the fridge. BARRY (on fridge) What would I say? (landing on a bottle) I could really get in trouble. He stands looking at Vanessa. BARRY (CONT'D) It’s a bee law. You’re not supposed to talk to a human. I can’t believe I’m doing this. I’ve got to. Oh, I can’t do it! Come on! No, yes, no, do it! I can’t. How should I start it? You like jazz? No, that’s no good. Here she comes. Speak, you fool. As Vanessa walks by, Barry takes a DEEP BREATH. BARRY (CONT’D) (cheerful) Umm...hi. Vanessa DROPS A STACK OF DISHES, and HOPS BACK. BARRY (CONT’D) I’m sorry. VANESSA You’re talking. BARRY Yes, I know, I know. VANESSA You’re talking. BARRY I know, I’m sorry. I’m so sorry. VANESSA It’s okay. It’s fine. It’s just, I know I’m dreaming, but I don’t recall going to bed. "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 35. BARRY Well, you know I’m sure this is very disconcerting. VANESSA Well yeah. I mean this is a bit of a surprise to me. I mean...you’re a bee. BARRY Yeah, I am a bee, and you know I’m not supposed to be doing this, but they were all trying to kill me and if it wasn’t for you...I mean, I had to thank you. It’s just the way I was raised. Vanessa intentionally JABS her hand with a FORK. VANESSA Ow! BARRY That was a little weird. VANESSA (to herself) I’m talking to a bee. BARRY Yeah. VANESSA I’m talking to a bee. BARRY Anyway... VANESSA And a bee is talking to me... BARRY I just want you to know that I’m grateful, and I’m going to leave now. VANESSA Wait, wait, wait, wait, how did you learn to do that? BARRY What? "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 36. VANESSA The talking thing. BARRY Same way you did, I guess. Mama, Dada, honey, you pick it up. VANESSA That’s very funny. BARRY Yeah. Bees are funny. If we didn’t laugh, we’d cry. With what we have to deal with. Vanessa LAUGHS. BARRY (CONT’D) Anyway. VANESSA Can I, uh, get you something? BARRY Like what? VANESSA I don’t know. I mean, I don’t know. Coffee? BARRY Well, uh, I don’t want to put you out. VANESSA It’s no trouble. BARRY Unless you’re making anyway. VANESSA Oh, it takes two minutes. BARRY Really? VANESSA It’s just coffee. BARRY I hate to impose. "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 37. VANESSA Don’t be ridiculous. BARRY Actually, I would love a cup. VANESSA Hey, you want a little rum cake? BARRY I really shouldn’t. VANESSA Have a little rum cake. BARRY No, no, no, I can’t. VANESSA Oh, come on. BARRY You know, I’m trying to lose a couple micrograms here. VANESSA Where? BARRY Well... These stripes don’t help. VANESSA You look great. BARRY I don’t know if you know anything about fashion. Vanessa starts POURING the coffee through an imaginary cup and directly onto the floor. BARRY (CONT'D) Are you alright? VANESSA No. DISSOLVE TO: SEQ. 1300 - “ROOFTOP COFFEE” "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 38. EXT. VANESSA’S ROOF - LATER Barry and Vanessa are drinking coffee on her roof terrace. He is perched on her keychain. BARRY ...He can’t get a taxi. He’s making the tie in the cab, as they’re flying up Madison. So he finally gets there. VANESSA Uh huh? BARRY He runs up the steps into the church, the wedding is on... VANESSA Yeah? BARRY ...and he says, watermelon? I thought you said Guatemalan. VANESSA Uh huh? BARRY Why would I marry a watermelon? Barry laughs. Vanessa doesn’t. VANESSA Oh! Is that, uh, a bee joke? BARRY Yeah, that’s the kind of stuff that we do. VANESSA Yeah, different. A BEAT. VANESSA (CONT’D) So anyway...what are you going to do, Barry? "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 39. BARRY About work? I don’t know. I want to do my part for the hive, but I can’t do it the way they want. VANESSA I know how you feel. BARRY You do? VANESSA Sure, my parents wanted me to be a lawyer or doctor, but I wanted to be a florist. BARRY Really? VANESSA My only interest is flowers. BARRY Our new queen was just elected with that same campaign slogan. VANESSA Oh. BARRY Anyway, see there’s my hive, right there. You can see it. VANESSA Oh, you’re in Sheep Meadow. BARRY (excited) Yes! You know the turtle pond? VANESSA Yes? BARRY I’m right off of that. VANESSA Oh, no way. I know that area. Do you know I lost a toe-ring there once? BARRY Really? "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 40. VANESSA Yes. BARRY Why do girls put rings on their toes? VANESSA Why not? BARRY I don’t know. It’s like putting a hat on your knee. VANESSA Really? Okay. A JANITOR in the background changes a LIGHTBULB. To him, it appears that Vanessa is talking to an imaginary friend. JANITOR You all right, ma’am? VANESSA Oh, yeah, fine. Just having two cups of coffee. BARRY Anyway, this has been great. (wiping his mouth) Thanks for the coffee. Barry gazes at Vanessa. VANESSA Oh yeah, it’s no trouble. BARRY Sorry I couldn’t finish it. Vanessa giggles. BARRY (CONT'D) (re: coffee) If I did, I’d be up the rest of my life. Ummm. Can I take a piece of this with me? VANESSA Sure. Here, have a crumb. She takes a CRUMB from the plate and hands it to Barry. "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 41. BARRY (a little dreamy) Oh, thanks. VANESSA Yeah. There is an awkward pause. BARRY Alright, well then, I guess I’ll see you around, or not, or... VANESSA Okay Barry. BARRY And thank you so much again, for before. VANESSA Oh that? BARRY Yeah. VANESSA Oh, that was nothing. BARRY Well, not nothing, but, anyway... Vanessa extends her hand, and shakes Barry’s gingerly. The Janitor watches. The lightbulb shorts out. The Janitor FALLS. CUT TO: SEQ. 1400 - “HONEX” INT. HONEX BUILDING - NEXT DAY ANGLE ON: A TEST BEE WEARING A PARACHUTE is in a wind tunnel, hovering through increasingly heavy wind. SIGNS UNDER A FLASHING LIGHT READ: “Test In Progress” & “Hurricane Survival Test”. 2 BEES IN A LAB COATS are observing behind glass. "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 42. LAB COAT BEE 1 This can’t possibly work. LAB COAT BEE 2 Well, he’s all set to go, we may as well try it. (into the mic) Okay Dave, pull the chute. The test bee opens his parachute. He’s instantly blown against the rear wall. Adam and Barry ENTER. ADAM Sounds amazing. BARRY Oh, it was amazing. It was the scariest, happiest moment of my life. ADAM Humans! Humans! I can’t believe you were with humans! Giant scary humans! What were they like? BARRY Huge and crazy. They talk crazy, they eat crazy giant things. They drive around real crazy. ADAM And do they try and kill you like on TV? BARRY Some of them. But some of them don’t. ADAM How’d you get back? BARRY Poodle. ADAM Look, you did it. And I’m glad. You saw whatever you wanted to see out there, you had your “experience”, and now you’re back, you can pick out your job, and everything can be normal. "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 43. ANGLE ON: LAB BEES examining a CANDY CORN through a microscope. BARRY Well... ADAM Well? BARRY Well, I met someone. ADAM You met someone? Was she Bee-ish? BARRY Mmm. ADAM Not a WASP? Your parents will kill you. BARRY No, no, no, not a wasp. ADAM Spider? BARRY You know, I’m not attracted to the spiders. I know to everyone else it’s like the hottest thing with the eight legs and all. I can’t get by that face. Barry makes a spider face. ADAM So, who is she? BARRY She’s a human. ADAM Oh no, no, no, no. That didn’t happen. You didn’t do that. That is a bee law. You wouldn’t break a bee law. BARRY Her name’s Vanessa. "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 44. ADAM Oh, oh boy! BARRY She’s so-o nice. And she’s a florist! ADAM Oh, no. No, no, no! You’re dating a human florist? BARRY We’re not dating. ADAM You’re flying outside the hive. You’re talking to human beings that attack our homes with power washers and M-80’s. That’s 1/8 of a stick of dynamite. BARRY She saved my life. And she understands me. ADAM This is over. Barry pulls out the crumb. BARRY Eat this. Barry stuffs the crumb into Adam’s face. ADAM This is not over. What was that? BARRY They call it a crumb. ADAM That was SO STINGING STRIPEY! BARRY And that’s not even what they eat. That just falls off what they eat. Do you know what a Cinnabon is? ADAM No. "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 45. BARRY It’s bread... ADAM Come in here! BARRY and cinnamon, ADAM Be quiet! BARRY and frosting...they heat it up-- ADAM Sit down! INT. ADAM’S OFFICE - CONTINUOUS BARRY Really hot! ADAM Listen to me! We are not them. We’re us. There’s us and there’s them. BARRY Yes, but who can deny the heart that is yearning... Barry rolls his chair down the corridor. ADAM There’s no yearning. Stop yearning. Listen to me. You have got to start thinking bee, my friend. ANOTHER BEE JOINS IN. ANOTHER BEE Thinking bee. WIDER SHOT AS A 3RD BEE ENTERS, popping up over the cubicle wall. 3RD BEE Thinking bee. EVEN WIDER SHOT AS ALL THE BEES JOIN IN. "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 46. OTHER BEES Thinking bee. Thinking bee. Thinking bee. CUT TO: SEQ. 1500 - “POOLSIDE NAGGING” EXT. BACKYARD PARENT’S HOUSE - DAY Barry sits on a RAFT in a hexagon honey pool, legs dangling into the water. Janet Benson and Martin Benson stand over him wearing big, sixties sunglasses and cabana-type outfits. The sun shines brightly behind their heads. JANET BENSON (O.C) There he is. He’s in the pool. MARTIN BENSON You know what your problem is, Barry? BARRY I’ve got to start thinking bee? MARTIN BENSON Barry, how much longer is this going to go on? It’s been three days. I don’t understand why you’re not working. BARRY Well, I’ve got a lot of big life decisions I’m thinking about. MARTIN BENSON What life? You have no life! You have no job! You’re barely a bee! Barry throws his hands in the air. BARRY Augh. JANET BENSON Would it kill you to just make a little honey? Barry ROLLS off the raft and SINKS to the bottom of the pool. We hear his parents’ MUFFLED VOICES from above the surface. "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 47. JANET BENSON (CONT'D) (muffled) Barry, come out from under there. Your father’s talking to you. Martin, would you talk to him? MARTIN BENSON Barry, I’m talking to you. DISSOLVE TO: EXT. PICNIC AREA - DAY MUSIC: “Sugar Sugar” by the Archies. Barry and Vanessa are having a picnic. A MOSQUITO lands on Vanessa’s leg. She SWATS it violently. Barry’s head whips around, aghast. They stare at each other awkwardly in a frozen moment, then BURST INTO HYSTERICAL LAUGHTER. Vanessa GETS UP. VANESSA You coming? BARRY Got everything? VANESSA All set. Vanessa gets into a one-man Ultra Light plane with a black and yellow paint scheme. She puts on her helmet. BARRY You go ahead, I’ll catch up. VANESSA (come hither wink) Don’t be too long. The Ultra Light takes off. Barry catches up. They fly sideby-side. VANESSA (CONT’D) Watch this! Vanessa does a loop, and FLIES right into the side of a mountain, BURSTING into a huge ball of flames. "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 48. BARRY (yelling, anguished) Vanessa! EXT. BARRY’S PARENT’S HOUSE - CONTINUOUS ANGLE ON: Barry’s face bursting through the surface of the pool, GASPING for air, eyes opening in horror. MARTIN BENSON We’re still here, Barry. JANET BENSON I told you not to yell at him. He doesn’t respond when you yell at him. MARTIN BENSON Then why are you yelling at me? JANET BENSON Because you don’t listen. MARTIN BENSON I’m not listening to this. Barry is toweling off, putting on his sweater. BARRY Sorry Mom, I’ve got to go. JANET BENSON Where are you going? BARRY Nowhere. I’m meeting a friend. Barry JUMPS off the balcony and EXITS. JANET BENSON (calling after him) A girl? Is this why you can’t decide? BARRY Bye! JANET BENSON I just hope she’s Bee-ish. CUT TO: "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 49. SEQ. 1700 - “STREETWALK/SUPERMARKET” EXT. VANESSA’S FLORIST SHOP - DAY Vanessa FLIPS the sign to say “Sorry We Missed You”, and locks the door. ANGLE ON: A POSTER on Vanessa’s door for the Tournament of Roses Parade in Pasadena. BARRY So they have a huge parade of just flowers every year in Pasadena? VANESSA Oh, to be in the Tournament of Roses, that’s every florist’s dream. Up on a float, surrounded by flowers, crowds cheering. BARRY Wow, a tournament. Do the roses actually compete in athletic events? VANESSA No. Alright, I’ve got one. How come you don’t fly everywhere? BARRY It’s exhausting. Why don’t you run everywhere? VANESSA Hmmm. BARRY Isn’t that faster? VANESSA Yeah, okay. I see, I see. Alright, your turn. Barry and Vanessa walk/fly down a New York side street, no other pedestrians near them. BARRY Ah! Tivo. You can just freeze live TV? That’s insane. "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 50. VANESSA What, you don’t have anything like that? BARRY We have Hivo, but it’s a disease. It’s a horrible, horrible disease. VANESSA Oh my. They turn the corner onto a busier avenue and people start to swat at Barry. MAN Dumb bees! VANESSA You must just want to sting all those jerks. BARRY We really try not to sting. It’s usually fatal for us. VANESSA So you really have to watch your temper? They ENTER a SUPERMARKET. CUT TO: INT. SUPERMARKET BARRY Oh yeah, very carefully. You kick a wall, take a walk, write an angry letter and throw it out. You work through it like any emotion-- anger, jealousy, (under his breath) lust. Barry hops on top of some cardboard boxes in the middle of an aisle. A stock boy, HECTOR, whacks him with a rolled up magazine. VANESSA (to Barry) Oh my goodness. Are you okay? "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 51. BARRY Yeah. Whew! Vanessa WHACKS Hector over the head with the magazine. VANESSA (to Hector) What is wrong with you?! HECTOR It’s a bug. VANESSA Well he’s not bothering anybody. Get out of here, you creep. Vanessa pushes him, and Hector EXITS, muttering. BARRY (shaking it off) What was that, a Pick and Save circular? VANESSA Yeah, it was. How did you know? BARRY It felt like about ten pages. Seventy-five’s pretty much our limit. VANESSA Boy, you’ve really got that down to a science. BARRY Oh, we have to. I lost a cousin to Italian Vogue. VANESSA I’ll bet. Barry stops, sees the wall of honey jars. BARRY What, in the name of Mighty Hercules, is this? How did this get here? Cute Bee? Golden Blossom? Ray Liotta Private Select? VANESSA Is he that actor? "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 52. BARRY I never heard of him. Why is this here? VANESSA For people. We eat it. BARRY Why? (gesturing around the market) You don’t have enough food of your own? VANESSA Well yes, we-- BARRY How do you even get it? VANESSA Well, bees make it... BARRY I know who makes it! And it’s hard to make it! There’s Heating and Cooling, and Stirring...you need a whole Krelman thing. VANESSA It’s organic. BARRY It’s our-ganic! VANESSA It’s just honey, Barry. BARRY Just...what?! Bees don’t know about this. This is stealing. A lot of stealing! You’ve taken our homes, our schools, our hospitals. This is all we have. And it’s on sale? I’m going to get to the bottom of this. I’m going to get to the bottom of all of this! He RIPS the label off the Ray Liotta Private Select. CUT TO: "Bee Movie" - JS REVISIONS 8/13/07 53. SEQ. 1800 - “WINDSHIELD” EXT. BACK OF SUPERMARKET LOADING DOCK - LATER THAT DAY Barry disguises himself by blacking out his yellow lines with a MAGIC MARKER and putting on some war paint. He sees Hector, the stock boy, with a knife CUTTING open cardboard boxes filled with honey jars. MAN You almost done? HECTOR Almost. Barry steps in some honey, making a SNAPPING noise. Hector stops and turns. HECTOR (CONT’D) He is here. I sense it. Hector grabs his BOX CUTTER. Barry REACTS, hides himself behind the box again. HECTOR (CONT’D) (talking too loud, to no one in particular) ...


Would be funny, if these two collided, but I feel like they are intelligent enough to not to escalate between their own.


----------



## FurDome (Oct 11, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> One of XanderBlaze's characters is involved in those pics so it's very likely she's having some kind of affair with him due to the high volume of fuck porn and pregnancy fetish art they both engage in.


Wonder how many times they fucked.


----------



## Misery Niggas (Oct 11, 2021)

Misery Niggas said:


> ok, pretty gay and all, but i want to semi-sperg focus more on the furry rantsona


Speak of the Devil, He and his gay lover broke up recently with his boyfriend making a twitlonger about Coyote's Abouse towards him
https://archive.md/ZCUI6

but he decided to tweet it all individually anyway



https://archive.md/oC1wE


----------



## Cat Phuckers (Oct 11, 2021)

FurDome said:


> Wonder how many times they fucked.


That's a very odd first message, newbie furfag and possible homosexual coomer...


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Oct 11, 2021)

Misery Niggas said:


> Speak of the Devil, He and his gay lover broke up recently with his boyfriend making a twitlonger about Coyote's Abouse towards him
> https://archive.md/ZCUI6
> View attachment 2616907but he decided to tweet it all individually anyway
> 
> ...


Not only did his gay lover come out with allegations but some Zoo's doxxed him and found out he was into scat.












						Quantum Kitty ζ on Twitter: ">Calls others "degenerates" https://t.co…
					

archived 12 Oct 2021 02:26:48 UTC




					archive.ph
				





Spoiler: Some Random Barnyard Rapist's Thoughts


----------



## Strayserval (Oct 11, 2021)

Animal rapists and scatophiliacs arguing over who's more fucked up, pretty typical Twitter convo TBH


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 11, 2021)

GayDemiBoy said:


> Not only did his gay lover come out with allegations but some Zoo's doxxed him and found out he was into scat.
> View attachment 2617536
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be devil's advocate, and I hate doing this, but...

This looks more like dogfuckers trying to get rid of someone they don't like because he keeps dunking him. The scat's fucking weird, but I think if I have to really draw a line somewhere, "degenerate but between two consenting adults" is a hell of a lot less fucked up than "Let me rape this animal."

That said I've archived the dogfucker who's doxing people https://twitter.com/XSh33p_D0gX

And the archive of the doxbin: https://archive.ph/GsjG5



Spoiler: Direct paste



This is a Dox of Coyote Lovely, AKA  Kyle W Croushore

Reasons: Harassment and abuse, Attacking degenerates, while being a degenerate himself, Hypocrisy, Scat fetish (Nasty ass MFer), Betraying and bullying friends and everyone else,
pathological liar.


Name: Kyle W Croushore
DOB: May 11th 1991
Sex: No, virgin loser (Male)
Orientation: Bi, strong male lean
Address: 2530 N Mountain Ave Claremont CA, 91711 (CONFIRMED)
Current Job: Unemployed loser


Potential Phone Numbers:
(909)-450-1727 (MOST LIKELY)
(909)-624-8554 (OTHER)





Emails
K.W.Croushore@gmail.com (Personal)
coyote.lovely.yt@gmail.com ("Professional")
kyle.croushore@hotmail.com (?)
kyle.croushore@yahoo.com (?)


Education:
StanBridge College 2013-2014
University of California, Los Angeles (?)



Relatives

Mother: Amy Croushore
DOB: March 1961
Address: 2530 N Mountain Ave Claremont CA, 91711
Occupation: Textile and Surface Pattern Designer Freelance
FaceBook: https://www.facebook.com/amy.croushore/about_overview
LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/amy-croushore-0986807/#



Father: Timothy Robert Croushore
DOB: Nov. 1960 (60 Yrs old)
Address: 2530 N Mountain Ave Claremont CA, 91711
Occupation: Managing Director, Southern California/Phoenix Leader, Valuation Services at Moss Adams LLP
FaceBook: https://www.facebook.com/tim.croushore/friends
Education: Studied Finance at Claremont Graduate University, Class of 1985
           Studied Economics at California State University, Fullerton, Class of 1983
           Went to Northview High, Class of 1978


Social Media Accounts
Twitter: https://twitter.com/CoyoteLovelyYT
Alt Twitter: https://twitter.com/YeetusKasady
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/coyotelovelyyt
Discord: Coyote Lovely#6146
Twitch: https://www.twitch.tv/coyotelovelyyt
Steam: https://steamcommunity.com/id/CoyoteLovelyYT/
DeviantArt: https://www.deviantart.com/coyotelovelyyt
Reddit: https://www.reddit.com/user/coyotelovelyyt
Picuki: https://www.picuki.com/profile/coyotelovelyyt
TG Channel: @CoyoteLovelyYT
Telegram: @CoyoteLovely
Bitchute:  https://www.bitchute.com/channel/u8vyjK927tri/
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/CoyoteLovely
LinkedIn: http://www.linkedin.com/in/kyle-croushore-97231273


OTHER
HAS A SCAT FETISH


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Oct 11, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> I'll be devil's advocate, and I hate doing this, but...
> 
> This looks more like dogfuckers trying to get rid of someone they don't like because he keeps dunking him. The scat's fucking weird, but I think if I have to really draw a line somewhere, "degenerate but between two consenting adults" is a hell of a lot less fucked up than "Let me rape this animal."


It honestly looks that way. Looking at the replies for his Ex's allegation thread I noticed someone had a reply that was also at that hypno VR chick he made a video on, though I didn't see any reply from her strangely. Most likely his ex might be working with these Zoophiles too and giving them dirt and his dox. Quantum Kitty is a zoophile who had a debate between Coyote and another furry. As expected QK ended up looking like a retarded animal rapist and admitted to various crimes involving beastuality to them. I've watched Coyote before and a lot of his content revolves around outing and making fun of zoophiles, in an autistic way he's the zoophile's boogeyman.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 11, 2021)

GayDemiBoy said:


> It honestly looks that way. Looking at the replies for his Ex's allegation thread I noticed someone had a reply that was also at that hypno VR chick he made a video on, though I didn't see any reply from her strangely. Most likely his ex might be working with these Zoophiles too and giving them dirt and his dox. Quantum Kitty is a zoophile who had a debate between Coyote and another furry. As expected QK ended up looking like a retarded animal rapist and admitted to various crimes involving beastuality to them. I've watched Coyote before and a lot of his content revolves around outing and making fun of zoophiles, in an autistic way he's the zoophile's boogeyman.


Speaking of which, there's more to it:

https://archive.ph/vHc2H Dox of nahnahnikki
https://archive.ph/0CC8q/again Dox of ZST

I'm not going to bother reposting these two directly, but there seems to be some faggot sperging the fuck out as hard as possible, shitting his pants and doxing everyone who calls him a sick fuck who rapes animals.


----------



## Strayserval (Oct 12, 2021)

I wonder what the plan was with all the doxing while funny it doesn't really detract from his statements, and from the looks of it he doesn't seem to really care.


----------



## D.Va (Oct 12, 2021)

Misery Niggas said:


> Speak of the Devil, He and his gay lover broke up recently with his boyfriend making a twitlonger about Coyote's Abouse towards him
> https://archive.md/ZCUI6
> View attachment 2616907but he decided to tweet it all individually anyway
> 
> ...


Twitter has completely broken the brains of some people. If you insist on using twitter to write your novel, you don't need to "paginate" your messages with /1 /2 /3 etc if you don't know the total page count. We can see that it is in order.


----------



## OldManBoomer (Oct 12, 2021)

GayDemiBoy said:


> Not only did his gay lover come out with allegations but some Zoo's doxxed him and found out he was into scat.
> View attachment 2617536
> 
> 
> ...





GayDemiBoy said:


> It honestly looks that way. Looking at the replies for his Ex's allegation thread I noticed someone had a reply that was also at that hypno VR chick he made a video on, though I didn't see any reply from her strangely. Most likely his ex might be working with these Zoophiles too and giving them dirt and his dox. Quantum Kitty is a zoophile who had a debate between Coyote and another furry. As expected QK ended up looking like a retarded animal rapist and admitted to various crimes involving beastuality to them. I've watched Coyote before and a lot of his content revolves around outing and making fun of zoophiles, in an autistic way he's the zoophile's boogeyman.


That’s somewhat what it is. I can’t currently give too much detail as there’s been some confidentiality involved (I’ll update when I’m given permission), but that’s the long and short of it. What I CAN say right now though is that the ex isn’t malicious, just really, REALLY dumb and apparently easy to play. 

Coyote’s scat fetish is gross, without question. But it’s something between consenting, human adults despite how gross it is. Not something I’d write him off for. They’re obviously trying to press onto that and smear him as an abuser because he’s been a thorn in their side for so long.

Granted, despite scat being, well, gross, most people are going to see the animal rapists are far more reprehensible.


----------



## Pizdec (Oct 12, 2021)

So,  BooRadley, a Furry/Not Furry is complaining about how he now has to draw more commissions over doing his crappy comic.



He's also still upset over having people link his main account with his porn account.



Maybe you shouldn't draw gross fat porn lol.


----------



## Misery Niggas (Oct 12, 2021)

all i wanna know is when i get to see a thread on this guy. He's getting too cocky for his own good.


----------



## OldManBoomer (Oct 12, 2021)

Misery Niggas said:


> all i wanna know is when i get to see a thread on this guy. He's getting too cocky for his own good.
> 
> View attachment 2618875


Meh. I’m fine with him being cocky to animal rapists. The madder they get, the better it is.


----------



## Kronk _ (Oct 12, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> So,  BooRadley, a Furry/Not Furry is complaining about how he now has to draw more commissions over doing his crappy comic.
> View attachment 2618863
> He's also still upset over having people link his main account with his porn account.
> View attachment 2618870
> Maybe you shouldn't draw gross fat porn lol.


Who in the fuck would care, even? Retards, "i dont want this to be linked with me!!!!!", cries the dumb motherfucker who is not able to put in the work to have a different account and not link it to himself.



Misery Niggas said:


> all i wanna know is when i get to see a thread on this guy. He's getting too cocky for his own good.
> 
> View attachment 2618875


IMO, the people he goes against are more thread worthy than some furfag who is high on the attention. Dont get much lolcow vibes from him, and him being a shiteater is nothing new in the fandom at this day and age.


----------



## Pizdec (Oct 12, 2021)

Kronk _ said:


> Who in the fuck would care, even? Retards, "i dont want this to be linked with me!!!!!", cries the dumb motherfucker who is not able to put in the work to have a different account and not link it to himself.


That's the funny thing, if you stare at his normal art and his porn art you'd immediately realize oh that's BooRadley. He doesn't try to hide it by at least drawing a slightly different style, instead he makes it everyone else's problem when they link his shit together. He doesn't directly link it, but there's enough pieces that even the most retarded internet sleuth could tell they're the same.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 12, 2021)

Misery Niggas said:


> all i wanna know is when i get to see a thread on this guy. He's getting too cocky for his own good.
> 
> View attachment 2618875



If it was any other situation where Coyote wasn't a youtuber documenting these retarded Fido fuckers, there'd be a thread for sure. But for me at least, I ain't writing shit on him, not because I'm defending a shit eating furfag, but because I am not giving power to those fucking degenerates who think one bark means yes and two barks means no.


----------



## OldManBoomer (Oct 12, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> If it was any other situation where Coyote wasn't a youtuber documenting these retarded Fido fuckers, there'd be a thread for sure. But for me at least, I ain't writing shit on him, not because I'm defending a shit eating furfag, but because I am not giving power to those fucking degenerates who think one bark means yes and two barks means no.


Honestly, I think Coyote’s one of the few people that takes the “correct” approach with them, and just makes fun of them. They all want to try and legitimize their vileness with “debate”, and mockery is the best weapon against them. It robs them of what they want.


----------



## FurDome (Oct 12, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> One of XanderBlaze's characters is involved in those pics so it's very likely she's having some kind of affair with him due to the high volume of fuck porn and pregnancy fetish art they both engage in.





Dahmer said:


> One of XanderBlaze's characters is involved in those pics so it's very likely she's having some kind of affair with him due to the high volume of fuck porn and pregnancy fetish art they both engage in.


I wonder if they actually do stuff.


----------



## Loona (Oct 12, 2021)

FurDome said:


> I wonder if they actually do stuff.


Nice job saying the same thing twice, even down to quoting the same post. Also, that post you’re quoting is almost a year old. Quit necroing you tard.


----------



## Dahmer (Oct 12, 2021)

FurDome said:


> I wonder if they actually do stuff.


Why the fuck are you desperate for my attention. This is the second time you've quoted the same post and said the same retarded shit.


----------



## Pringles Can (Oct 12, 2021)

Misery Niggas said:


> all i wanna know is when i get to see a thread on this guy. He's getting too cocky for his own good.
> 
> View attachment 2618875


I will say he is getting very cocky, and even a bit too much. But I don't see a reason to make a thread about him yet. Dude does an amazing job making dog fuckers go full niggermode and scream over Twitter. As someone said before, he is pretty much their autistic boogeyman. Him being into shit is absolutely disgusting, but rather know someone doing that with other consenting adults then buttfucking a chihuahua.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 12, 2021)

I would like to disclaimer this recent conversation and the future conversations after about this by saying none of us support the dude eating shit. That's fucking disgusting, you're fucking weird.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Oct 12, 2021)

It always comes down to the lesser of two evils in this fandom, huh? It's a weird thing to see.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Oct 12, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> I would like to disclaimer this recent conversation and the future conversations after about this by saying none of us support the dude eating shit. That's fucking disgusting, you're fucking weird.


listen
If I was given the choice with the guy who gets off to a literally shit fetish vs the _literal fucking zoophile_, I know who I'm going to begrudgingly support.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 12, 2021)

Spoonomancer said:


> listen
> If I was given the choice with the guy who gets off to a literally shit fetish vs the _literal fucking zoophile_, I know who I'm going to begrudgingly support.


I would certainly push him into the industrial oven _second_.


----------



## Noebel (Oct 13, 2021)

Binta? said:


> It always comes down to the lesser of two evils in this fandom, huh? It's a weird thing to see.


Always. This is life.


Spoiler: obligatory meme



Oh my god, I'm chooosing lesser evil, aaaaaaaahhhh


----------



## The Whore of Babylon (Oct 13, 2021)

I think it's funny when syfiro makes comics making fun of furries because I believe making fun of furries is always based


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Oct 13, 2021)

Misery Niggas said:


> all i wanna know is when i get to see a thread on this guy. He's getting too cocky for his own good.
> 
> View attachment 2618875



Given that it was dogfuckers who doxed him, I can't help but feel like starting a thread on him would be letting the dogfuckers win.  We can't have that under any circumstances.


----------



## Noebel (Oct 13, 2021)

OccamsShaveClub said:


> Given that it was dogfuckers who doxed him, I can't help but feel like starting a thread on him would be letting the dogfuckers win.  We can't have that under any circumstances.


I don't think it's a good criteria to use. We shouldn't judge is it worthy to make or not to make a thread by some transient moral obligations. If he would act like a lolcow, then thread should be made. Reading this thread so far, I don't think he qualifies. Being into shit is disgusting, but if we will make a thread about every furry who's into that, Null will run out of server space fast, and by that point we wouldn't be half-done. Now, if something interesting will surface, like a story with proof about him roleplaying excrementing after double spice chinesse food with a minor, than that's a thread. But so far he's a person of interest at most.


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Oct 13, 2021)

Noebel said:


> I don't think it's a good criteria to use. We shouldn't judge is it worthy to make or not to make a thread by some transient moral obligations. If he would act like a lolcow, then thread should be made. Reading this thread so far, I don't think he qualifies. Being into shit is disgusting, but if we will make a thread about every furry who's into that, Null will run out of server space fast, and by that point we wouldn't be half-done. Now, if something interesting will surface, like a story with proof about him roleplaying excrementing after double spice chinesse food with a minor, than that's a thread. But so far he's a person of interest at most.



Fair point.  I guess I'd just hate to see someone who pisses off zoophiles that much be just as bad as them.  Scat is a nasty fetish, but at least it doesn't necessarily involve minors or animals.


----------



## OldManBoomer (Oct 13, 2021)

Whelp, it's out now. Coyote's ex was suckered by dog-dickers to make false allegations and leak personal info. Why twitter allows them on (and shields them from abuse) I'll never know. 



Link: https://twitter.com/CoyoteLovelyYT/status/1448458253457715201?s=20


----------



## Cumbo (Oct 14, 2021)

Small Sappho update. After enough pressure, she archived the original Discord and has made a new 18+ discord that's being kept under lock & key.




Lots of minors she was grooming upset they can't get that attention any more








She recently announced her plans to go the MFF.
Real life confrontation incoming or is she going to hide away because she can't take the heat? Find out in December.


----------



## Big Bang (Oct 14, 2021)

Cumbo said:


> Small Sappho update. After enough pressure, she archived the original Discord and has made a new 18+ discord that's being kept under lock & key.
> 
> View attachment 2625122


 "Having minors in this server makes me look bad" and not "Having minors in this server that hosts 18+ content is a bad thing (that could open the door to pedophiles grooming minors here)". I suspect he doesn't actually care if he exposes underage individuals to porn. He cares only for his image.


----------



## D.Va (Oct 14, 2021)

try telling a layperson, "I really like to molest animals, but on an unrelated note, there's a bunch of people trying to make me look bad"


----------



## NotSoAceCat3 (Oct 14, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> "Having minors in this server makes me look bad" and not "Having minors in this server that hosts 18+ content is a bad thing (that could open the door to pedophiles grooming minors here)". I suspect he doesn't actually care if he exposes underage individuals to porn. He cares only for his image.


More often then not, people like this don't care about the consequences of what they do at all, they only say they're sorry because they got caught red handed.


----------



## Racoober (Oct 15, 2021)

Cumbo said:


> Real life confrontation incoming or is she going to hide away because she can't take the heat? Find out in December.


Unfortunately nothing will happen. I've seen confirmed zoos at cons before and no one cared to approach them


----------



## OldManBoomer (Oct 15, 2021)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> Unfortunately nothing will happen. I've seen confirmed zoos at cons before and no one cared to approach them


Pussies.


----------



## lemonsarebetter (Oct 17, 2021)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> Unfortunately nothing will happen. I've seen confirmed zoos at cons before and no one cared to approach them


You'd have to be a serious schizo to keep track of which fursuits belong to zoophiles, let alone want to do something about it in such a public setting. It's much easier to publicize it online with tons of evidence than risk having a mob that can quickly turn on you if they don't believe you. There seems to be no proper way to approach someone about it without beating them to a pulp and risking jail time. Remember, most of these people are in the USA, and in the USA, the real criminals are always protected.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 17, 2021)

lemonsarebetter said:


> You'd have to be a serious schizo to keep track of which fursuits belong to zoophiles, let alone want to do something about it in such a public setting.


Honestly, I would *not* be surprised i furries already had lots of knowledge of which fursuits match which owners.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 17, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Honestly, I would *not* be surprised i furries already had lots of knowledge of which fursuits match which owners.


A _lot_ of them do. The frequent con-goers in particular can usually recognize one another by suit alone.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Oct 17, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> A _lot_ of them do. The frequent con-goers in particular can usually recognize one another by smell alone.


FTFY


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 17, 2021)

RembrandtCourage said:


> FTFY


Bold of you to assume they haven't burned away their sense of smell during their _first_ con. How do you think these people still put up with Growly and associated miasmafurs?


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 18, 2021)

Not so much drama related but more so that some exceptional individuals are members of this chat.








						Doggo Tavern
					

Welcome to Doggo Tavern (18+). A general chatroom for politics, video games, music, film, and popular culture. ACAB. BLM. 420 friendly.  Have a great time. No fascists, Nazis, cops, or cop trainees allowed. If you need anything message a mod.




					t.me
				



Yes there does seem to be troonish individuals one individual is particularly a famous troon lowcow and even got a /pol/ thread awhile back.
My god it looks like a retarded Newman from Seinfeld wearing a dress.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Oct 18, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Not so much drama related but more so that some exceptional individuals are members of this chat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That chest hair made me recoil in disgust and burst out laughing at the same time.


----------



## omori (Oct 18, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Not so much drama related but more so that some exceptional individuals are members of this chat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I commend the brave person who shoved this caveman into a dress.

Dude looks like he smell like open sewage.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 18, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> That chest hair made me recoil in disgust and burst out laughing at the same time.


Yeah it's disgusting but hilarious at the same time.


omori said:


> I commend the brave person who shoved this caveman into a dress.
> 
> Dude looks like he smell like open sewage.


Rumor has it I may have some old screenshots but they're also a groomer too.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 18, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Yeah it's disgusting but hilarious at the same time.
> 
> Rumor has it I may have some old screenshots but they're also a groomer too.


I do apologize everyone it may not be in order but this is the rest I have on June doggo.


----------



## Lion (Oct 18, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I do apologize everyone it may not be in order but this is the rest I have on June doggo.


“hey don’t call this mexican tranny disgusting for sending her man dick to a child!”


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 18, 2021)

Lion said:


> “hey don’t call this mexican tranny disgusting for sending her man dick to a child!”


I mean they're honestly disgusting and the way they potray themselves makes me sick


----------



## Vampirella (Oct 19, 2021)

Lion said:


> “hey don’t call this mexican tranny disgusting for sending her man dick to a child!”


That's trans privilege.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 19, 2021)

Madam Nekromantik said:


> That's trans privilege.


I wonder if they're Worthy of their own thread.


----------



## omori (Oct 19, 2021)

I wanna see a study on people with a lazy eye and absolute deviants because I’m noticing a trend.

Also what the fuck.


----------



## Strayserval (Oct 19, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Not so much drama related but more so that some exceptional individuals are members of this chat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ogre phenotype


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 19, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I wonder if they're Worthy of their own thread.


I say TERF-bashers deserve their own thread. They think that even the slightest, most accidental contact with a TERF (especially wi their very-very liberal definition of a 'TERF') would poison your water supply, burn your crops, deliver a plague unto your houses, and make you experience the miracle of birth again and again and again... all fault of Ted Cruz, of course.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 19, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I say TERF-bashers deserve their own thread. They think that even the slightest, most accidental contact with a TERF (especially wi their very-very liberal definition of a 'TERF') would poison your water supply, burn your crops, deliver a plague unto your houses, and make you experience the miracle of birth again, and again and again... all fault of Ted Cruz, of course.


Isn't that just the usual content for the Tranny Sideshows thread?


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Oct 19, 2021)

No, because they're a dime a dozen and we don't need a new screenshot every two seconds showcasing another idiot essentially being like 'this trans xxx latina muslim hebrew otherkin headmate may be a pedophile who sacrifices children to satan that also defecates in the water supply but don't you dare misgender her'.. it would just be ultimately banal after a while, sort of like bird watching.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 19, 2021)

RembrandtCourage said:


> No, because they're a dime a dozen and we don't need a new screenshot every two seconds showcasing another idiot essentially being like 'this trans xxx latina muslim hebrew otherkin headmate may be a pedophile who sacrifices children to satan that also defecates in the water supply but don't you dare misgender her'.. it would just be ultimately banal after a while, sort of like bird watching.


There is a threa dedicated to Random Tumblr Posts, yet even that down wound.


----------



## Green-Machine (Oct 19, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I do apologize everyone it may not be in order but this is the rest I have on June doggo.





Spoiler: Snip-tooled images of the after math




















s








So that explains this long list of people getting removed when I went to the server to snoop around, was wondering what went down, Apparently Praise, one of their former friends, didn't like that they admitted to sending stuff to minors, and at the end they show they had been removed for that friends' server lol


----------



## Vampirella (Oct 19, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I wonder if they're Worthy of their own thread.


There are so many troon threads, and to be honest troons are all the same perverted men that hate women, very likely rapist, into diapers, pedophile, and other gross fetishes. It's hard to tell them apart.


----------



## Pastel (Oct 19, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> Spoiler: Snip-tooled images of the after math
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I fight back against authoritarianism as everyone should." At this point whenever a tranny says they don't like authority it draws my attention. They're always up to something morally reprehensible, like grooming teenagers.


----------



## Green-Machine (Oct 19, 2021)

Pastel said:


> "I fight back against authoritarianism as everyone should." At this point whenever a tranny says they don't like authority it draws my attention. They're always up to something morally reprehensible, like grooming teenagers.


the irony was pretty good, which is why I decided to keep it in the context of the images lol, Also makes more sense that they don't want cops or cop trainees in their server, other than the Marxist BLM and ACAB virtue signaling. Which if you read the Gay Manifesto from the 60's explains that the Rainbow Coalition tries to use black people as shields.


----------



## Lion (Oct 19, 2021)

Pastel said:


> "I fight back against authoritarianism as everyone should." At this point whenever a tranny says they don't like authority it draws my attention. They're always up to something morally reprehensible, like grooming teenagers.


like carcin and his pedo husband fresh from prison


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 19, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> Spoiler: Snip-tooled images of the after math
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God bless you for all the hard work you did.


----------



## Oranguru (Oct 19, 2021)

ITT: deathfat furfags crying over losing weight
I understand that stress starving feels awful, but unless you're losing muscle rather than fat or suffering from an eating disorder, the weight loss that comes with it is a necessary evil.



Twitter | Archive



Spoiler: Art in question















Spoiler: overwight bitching
























Edit to prevent multiposting:

An exception furfag who refers to itself as "latinx" and "non-binary." Real Latinos _never _use "latinx" or similar snowflake terms to refer to themselves.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 19, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I say TERF-bashers deserve their own thread. They think that even the slightest, most accidental contact with a TERF (especially wi their very-very liberal definition of a 'TERF') would poison your water supply, burn your crops, deliver a plague unto your houses, and make you experience the miracle of birth again, and again and again... all fault of Ted Cruz, of course.


Honestly these people are like the religious right from back in the day but quadruple down the insanity. While the Christ schizo may be an issue you can tell the fucker leave and he will leave you the fuck alone. These fuckers don't understand that statement.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 19, 2021)

Oranguru said:


> ITT: deathfat furfags crying over losing weight
> I understand that stress starving feels awful, but unless you're losing muscle rather than fat or suffering from an eating disorder, the weight loss that comes with it is a necessary evil.
> View attachment 2640235
> Twitter | Archive
> ...


Oddly, there was a furry text-only PSA that said 'Let others lose weight, fat fetishists!'
One unrelated cartoonist wa sad that others left him because he lost weight.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 19, 2021)

Pastel said:


> "I fight back against authoritarianism as everyone should." At this point whenever a tranny says they don't like authority it draws my attention. They're always up to something morally reprehensible, like grooming teenagers.


Yeah I actually can tell you this exceptional individual shoplifts as well openly admitted to it. Also at this point we might as well start looking at making a thread on this exceptional individual. They fall under the furry troon catagory.

P.S. I do apologize for the screenshots not being in order also mild power level here.

Also edit they're sperging out over this exceptional individual.


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/cani-lupine.23193/
		


All in All it's a hate war between exceptional people.


----------



## Desumorphine (Oct 19, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Yeah I actually can tell you this exceptional individual shoplifts as well openly admitted to it. Also at this point we might as well start looking at making a thread on this exceptional individual. They fall under the furry troon catagory.
> 
> P.S. I do apologize for the screenshots not being in order also mild power level here.
> 
> ...


When the Nicetroon loses his patience

The devil shivers


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 19, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> When the Nicetroon loses his patience
> 
> The devil shivers


Yeah the nice troon act usallly means they're probably fucked up evil individuals.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Oct 19, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Yeah I actually can tell you this exceptional individual shoplifts as well openly admitted to it. Also at this point we might as well start looking at making a thread on this exceptional individual. They fall under the furry troon catagory.
> 
> P.S. I do apologize for the screenshots not being in order also mild power level here.
> 
> ...


If ice cream was going to be my last meal, I think I’d go with Rocky Road, I really like those marshmallows.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 19, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> If ice cream was going to be my last meal, I think I’d go with Rocky Road, I really like those marshmallows.


Honest chocolate chip cookie dough or cookies and cream would be good or birthday cake ahh hell give me 4 scoops and add mint chocolate chip into the mix too.


----------



## Desumorphine (Oct 19, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> If ice cream was going to be my last meal, I think I’d go with Rocky Road, I really like those marshmallows.


Weird Al would approve


----------



## JethroTullamore (Oct 19, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Honest chocolate chip cookie dough or cookies and cream would be good or birthday cake ahh hell give me 4 scoops and add mint chocolate chip into the mix too.


I mean, if it’s gonna be the last thing you eat, might as well go big.


----------



## Chromatic Collector (Oct 19, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Oddly, there was a furry text-only PSA that said 'Let others lose weight, fat fetishists!'
> One unrelated cartoonist wa sad that others left him because he lost weight.


I'm somewhat obese and I've legit had people tell me that either look good the way I am,or say that "they'll miss my tummy/chub" when I mention I'm trying to lose weight. 

The fuck even? Sorry I'm not your fat fetish fuel


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 19, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> I mean, if it’s gonna be the last thing you eat, might as well go big.


Shit if that's the case take me to a high end buffet then.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 19, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> Spoiler: Snip-tooled images of the after math
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recognize one of those names.



Chromatic Collector said:


> I'm somewhat obese and I've legit had people tell me that either look good the way I am,or say that "they'll miss my tummy/chub" when I mention I'm trying to lose weight.
> 
> The fuck even? Sorry I'm not your fat fetish fuel


Haha fatty. But seriously good luck man, losing weight is fucking hard.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Oct 19, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> Spoiler: Snip-tooled images of the after math
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>Saphy
how the fuck is this dude _fucking everywhere_.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 19, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> Spoiler: Snip-tooled images of the after math
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also one of those people sapphy I've met irl. Real douchebag to be honest also a massive diaper sissy furry. Of course I think they're trying to be the progressive thought leader because they have trolls remorse from their 2014/2015 days.



Spoonomancer said:


> >Saphy
> how the fuck is this dude _fucking everywhere_.


Because saphy is a rich white person who has a trust fund and used to whore themselves out until they hit their late 20s. They used to be big time trolls in the babyfur scene before getting trolls remorse and starting to become a retarded SJW.


----------



## Green-Machine (Oct 19, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Because saphy is a rich white person who has a trust fund and used to whore themselves out until they hit their late 20s. They used to be big time trolls in the babyfur scene before getting trolls remorse and starting to become an exceptional SJW.


Saphy is the common link with most of the servers I keep an eye on, its like they have strings everywhere


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 19, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> Saphy is the common link with most of the servers I keep an eye on, its like they have strings everywhere


Yeah saphy is an exceptional individual I know that they're a shitty person irl to be quite honest. But he's weasled his way into positions of power at cons and groups then likes to run these groups like his own personal fiefdom. A few years ago with my mindset back then I would have done cow tipping.  But honestly looking at them now it's obvious he's filling a void because he's fucked over any real friends he's had. I honestly feel for him because he will wake up and find out he had alot of "fake" friends who aren't "judging" him. People like him will create their own personal hell one day. Who knows in a couple year saphy mind sperg out and have a thousand page thread on him one day.



Green-Machine said:


> Saphy is the common link with most of the servers I keep an eye on, its like they have strings everywhere


Ohh I also realized this guy got so drunk at his own con that he booted from it. Also they love to play internet tough guy when in reality they're pussies.


----------



## Desumorphine (Oct 20, 2021)

Man, I remember Saphy from way back. He was such an exceptional furfag, he stuck out of the cesspool that was Rainfurrest, even. He's the fag referenced in Internet Historian's video that "drilled a glory hole in a bathroom stall door" lmao


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 20, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> Man, I remember Saphy from way back. He was such an exceptional furfag, he stuck out of the cesspool that was Rainfurrest, even. He's the fag referenced in Internet Historian's video that "drilled a glory hole in a bathroom stall door" lmao


Oh Jesus I didn't know he did all that. All I knew was that he got so drunk he got booted from his own convention for being a moron. But Jesus he drilled a glory hole what the fuck.


----------



## Desumorphine (Oct 20, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Oh Jesus I didn't know he did all that. All I knew was that he got so drunk he got booted from his own convention for being a moron. But Jesus he drilled a glory hole what the fuck.


To be fair, I don't think it was ever confirmed, the whole #saphygate may have just been his friends doing a fun bit, but given how much shit went down at the Merriott I would not be surprised if it was true lol

Edit: checked Twitter again and found this https://twitter.com/TrissWinters/status/1150431390061568002 so it may have indeed just been for laughs. Still funny though.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 20, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> To be fair, I don't think it was ever confirmed, the whole #saphygate may have just been his friends doing a fun bit, but given how much shit went down at the Merriott I would not be surprised if it was true lol
> 
> Edit: checked Twitter again and found this https://twitter.com/TrissWinters/status/1150431390061568002 so it may have indeed just been for laughs. Still funny though.


Yeah but this person never the less is an exceptional individual. They're basically some furry Queen that thinks they're hot shit because they fucked or out drank some con chair a few years back.


----------



## Spooky Millepede (Oct 23, 2021)

How has nobody talked about this shit yet


----------



## Lion (Oct 23, 2021)

Spooky Millepede said:


> How has nobody talked about this shit yetView attachment 2651625








						Furry Convention Drama
					

There seems to be word of an incident at BLFC where 19 attendees jizzed over a pizza and left it in the hallway. (archive)       He would appear to have eaten some of it as well.




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Misery Niggas (Oct 23, 2021)

Spooky Millepede said:


> How has nobody talked about this shit yetView attachment 2651625


check Furry Con. Drama


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Oct 24, 2021)

> 5'2
> 599 lbs.
> Maned Wolf fursona

What.


----------



## Dahmer (Oct 24, 2021)

NevskyProspekt said:


> View attachment 2653388
> > 5'2
> > 599 lbs.
> > Maned Wolf fursona
> ...


Gee I wonder why they denied making a fursuit for someone who is 5'2 and almost 600lbs.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Oct 24, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> Gee I wonder why they denied making a fursuit for someone who is 5'2 and almost 600lbs.


Friend of mine has dubbed them the 'maned orb'.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Oct 24, 2021)

NevskyProspekt said:


> View attachment 2653388
> > 5'2
> > 599 lbs.
> > Maned Wolf fursona
> ...


I love the fact that they specified “599” instead of just rounding up to 600. 
With those proportions I’m picturing someone who looks like Eric Cartman.  Hah.


----------



## round robin (Oct 24, 2021)

NevskyProspekt said:


> View attachment 2653388
> > 5'2
> > 599 lbs.
> > Maned Wolf fursona
> ...


Nigga you don't need a fursuit, you need a mobility scooter.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Oct 24, 2021)

NevskyProspekt said:


> View attachment 2653388
> > 5'2
> > 599 lbs.
> > Maned Wolf fursona
> ...


Fucker looking like a human sized Premier Ball from Pokemon


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Oct 24, 2021)

round robin said:


> Nigga you don't need a fursuit, you need a mobility scooter.


Mobility fursuit.


----------



## NBForest (Oct 24, 2021)

deathfats should be rolled into the ocean if they so choose to be blobs


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 24, 2021)

NBForest said:


> deathfats should be rolled into the ocean if they so choose to be blobs


You wouldn't accomplish anything but putting a bunch of fatasses in the ocean, who would end up floating anyway.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 24, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> You wouldn't accomplish anything but putting a bunch of fatasses in the ocean, who would end up floating anyway.


On the contrary, my friend. Roll them into the sea far enough away from the continental shelf and they would be able to foster vibrant deep-sea ecosystems.


----------



## D.Va (Oct 24, 2021)

NevskyProspekt said:


> View attachment 2653388
> > 5'2
> > 599 lbs.
> > Maned Wolf fursona
> ...


I was wondering if this was a shitpost but this man has a recurring habit of ordering 40 chicken nuggets and eating them all in one night, so make of that what you will.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 24, 2021)

D.Va said:


> I was wondering if this was a shitpost but this man has a recurring habit of ordering 40 chicken nuggets and eating them all in one night, so make of that what you will.
> 
> View attachment 2654315View attachment 2654316
> View attachment 2654317View attachment 2654380View attachment 2654328


Nuggets are pretty small. He also might have been eating them pretty slowly...
...
...yes, I got nothing. Thes explain the 599 pounds.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 24, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Nuggets are pretty small. He also might have been eating them pretty slowly...
> ...
> ...yes, I got nothing. Thes explain the 599 pounds.


He could have been eating them through a straw and it wouldn't matter. That's 2000 calories _in a single meal_. It's like chugging down _two pounds_ of ice cream.

And that's not even talking about the drink _and _the fries he's had with it. All that apparently _after _already having had dinner. So, in short...


----------



## JethroTullamore (Oct 24, 2021)

D.Va said:


> I was wondering if this was a shitpost but this man has a recurring habit of ordering 40 chicken nuggets and eating them all in one night, so make of that what you will.
> 
> View attachment 2654315View attachment 2654316
> View attachment 2654317View attachment 2654380View attachment 2654328


Hahahaha, this is just like a “My 600lb life” episode, this nigger ate dinner _and than _had 40 chicken McNuggets for fucking dessert.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Oct 24, 2021)

D.Va said:


> I was wondering if this was a shitpost but this man has a recurring habit of ordering 40 chicken nuggets and eating them all in one night, so make of that what you will.
> 
> View attachment 2654315View attachment 2654316
> View attachment 2654317View attachment 2654380View attachment 2654328


This doesn't even read like weight gain or foodplay or whatever. Just.. anger.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Oct 24, 2021)

Something tells me their desired suit wouldn't look like this.




Edit: He looked at this...



... then looked in the mirror and said 'yeah that fits me.' Or furries don't even bother putting actual research into their chosen fursona species anymore. What an insult to Chrysocions.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 24, 2021)

NevskyProspekt said:


> Something tells me their desired suit wouldn't look like this.
> View attachment 2654595
> 
> Edit: He looked at this...
> ...


It makes sense to me. Furries often go for exotic concepts for their fursonas, and what would be more exotic to that guy than the entire concept of _being skinny_?


----------



## Belvedere (Oct 24, 2021)

NevskyProspekt said:


> Something tells me their desired suit wouldn't look like this.
> View attachment 2654595
> 
> Edit: He looked at this...
> ...


Probably this person would have been more successful with the fursuit request if he had asked for his true spirit animal.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Oct 24, 2021)

Wonder how much fatfur can be found in their likes or associated with them lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Oct 24, 2021)

NevskyProspekt said:


> Something tells me their desired suit wouldn't look like this.
> View attachment 2654595
> 
> Edit: He looked at this...
> ...


Not all furries deliberately try to make their fursonæ match themselves. Ignoring those who make their fursonæ idealised versions of themselves, some just go with an imal tha they like. How much the resulting fursona is a reflection of the maker and how much is that character being thons own character depends on the fursona. Some 'fursonæ' are actually just normal characters that just happened to be the 'Internet face' of the person.


----------



## Noebel (Oct 24, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Not all furries deliberately try to make their fursonæ match themselves. Ignoring those who make their fursonæ idealised versions of themselves, some just go with an imal tha they like. How much the resulting fursona is a reflection of the maker and how much is that character being thons own character depends on the fursona. Some 'fursonæ' are actually just normal characters that just happened to be the 'Internet face' of the person.


And then there's a wolf with wings, who spiritually made that serbian guy shoot Mario-ass looking Franz Ferdinand.


----------



## Desumorphine (Oct 24, 2021)

NevskyProspekt said:


> View attachment 2653388
> > 5'2
> > 599 lbs.
> > Maned Wolf fursona
> ...


> She is into bodyshaming
> 400lbs

Do these fucks not realize that suits are still clothing? If you buy an Armani suit and go "can you tailor this to my size" they would tell you off just as much, you goddamn tub-O'-lard.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Oct 24, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> > She is into bodyshaming
> > 400lbs
> 
> Do these fucks not realize that suits are still clothing? If you buy an Armani suit and go "can you tailor this to my size" they would tell you off just as much, you goddamn tub-O'-lard.


I hate how they use the term ‘valid’. It’s so nebulous.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 24, 2021)

NevskyProspekt said:


> I hate how they use the term ‘valid’. It’s so nebulous.


Valid is shorthand for "you don't have the right to criticize it because I personally like it or do it".


----------



## Desumorphine (Oct 24, 2021)

NevskyProspekt said:


> I hate how they use the term ‘valid’. It’s so nebulous.


You see that one thrown around a lot, especially with LGBTQ and it is fucking obnoxious yeah.
Then again, the most basic of acknowledgments is probably the last thing you can afford without pissing someone off these days.


----------



## Strayserval (Oct 24, 2021)

D.Va said:


> I was wondering if this was a shitpost but this man has a recurring habit of ordering 40 chicken nuggets and eating them all in one night, so make of that what you will.
> 
> View attachment 2654315View attachment 2654316
> View attachment 2654317View attachment 2654380View attachment 2654328


a 14 dollar meal and he doesn't even tip, that's the worst thing about this


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Oct 24, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Not all furries deliberately try to make their fursonæ match themselves. Ignoring those who make their fursonæ idealised versions of themselves, some just go with an imal tha they like. How much the resulting fursona is a reflection of the maker and how much is that character being thons own character depends on the fursona. Some 'fursonæ' are actually just normal characters that just happened to be the 'Internet face' of the person.


I would otherwise agree with you, but if one is planning to physically represent their fursona/character with a suit, they should choose something they have a better chance of accurately portraying. You can have padding and body shaping take care of most of the work for somebody who is thin or not too overweight, but the reverse (especially with his _unique _proportions) is next to impossible.


----------



## omori (Oct 24, 2021)

I dont blame Lucky for turning down massive fatasses. Fur is fucking expensive ($30 a yard). Making a suit with so much material  would be a nightmare and commissioners would throw fits if their circus tent rugs weren’t the same prices as normal fit suits.


----------



## NBForest (Oct 25, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> You wouldn't accomplish anything but putting a bunch of fatasses in the ocean, who would end up floating anyway.


that's the entertainment. we can charge ticket money for it as a thing to do while going to the beach


----------



## Sintharia (Oct 25, 2021)

omori said:


> I dont blame Lucky for turning down massive fatasses. Fur is fucking expensive ($30 a yard). Making a suit with so much material  would be a nightmare and commissioners would throw fits if their circus tent rugs weren’t the same prices as normal fit suits.


Honestly, a lot of larger commissioners expect that their materials costs are going to be higher. Depending on size, you're looking at going from 4 yards of fur to easily double that or more. And a savvy commissioner is prepared for that cost. This isn't the only reason that suitmakers will turn down someone of size for a commission. Sewing for plus size is an adventure, even if you have a dummy to work from. Seams have to be reinforced, but so does fabric in particular places. While there's a generally universal "chub rub," the specific wear points vary from person to person. This all affects the look of the suit, which in turn affects the visual brand of the suitmaker.

Rather than bitching about one maker not taking on their commission, they should really just find a suitmaker who will take on the commission. There are some out there who are willing to work with clients of size.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 25, 2021)

Sintharia said:


> Honestly, a lot of larger commissioners expect that their materials costs are going to be higher. Depending on size, you're looking at going from 4 yards of fur to easily double that or more. And a savvy commissioner is prepared for that cost. This isn't the only reason that suitmakers will turn down someone of size for a commission. Sewing for plus size is an adventure, even if you have a dummy to work from. Seams have to be reinforced, but so does fabric in particular places. While there's a generally universal "chub rub," the specific wear points vary from person to person. This all affects the look of the suit, which in turn affects the visual brand of the suitmaker.
> 
> Rather than bitching about one maker not taking on their commission, they should really just find a suitmaker who will take on the commission. There are some out there who are willing to work with clients of size.


Whining when one's sense of entitlement is offended is _endemic _across the furry fandom. Furfags _love _to complain that X artist (visual artist, fursuit maker or whatever) won't pick up their commission for whatever reason. It's actually hilarious when you see some scat or gore-lover bitching up a storm because someone more normal than them took a look at what they wanted and went "lolnope!". It's like they think every bakery is _mandated _to bake their gay cake.


----------



## Cody Straymen (Oct 25, 2021)

Hey everyone here! This is the Cody Straymen that everyone has been talking about. Someone, not naming names, told me about it and I decided to read everything you have to say. I'm going to explain some things and want full transparency. 

I admit I am a few chicken nuggets from being on my 600 Pound Life, a show I watched religiously on TV when it first came out. I've been struggling with my weight ever since I was young, coming from a family that always had bigger portions and were the type to rather me stay in then go outside to play since I lived in the ghetto. They had every right to be afraid their only child could of got shot or robbed, plus our apartment building was between two bars so I'd also have drinks to deal with. Sadly no, no backyard. 

As I got into my early teens I was of course bullied, made fun of and was the punchline and punching bag, thanks to the great public school system of America. Being chubby caused this and because of the mental and physical attacks I admit I made the mistake of turning to food to cope. I was a forced shut in kid that didn't get to learn social skills. 

In high school I got into a very good catholic one. Thanks to piss poor public school I had to take remedial courses to get up to speed but hey I thought I finally got away from the drama. it only got so much worse. I was literally the poor kid going into where entitled rich kids went to school at. Maybe they were right but they said I only got in because I was a person of color, who knows. So I had a lot of racial hate to deal with on top of the weight, so I leaned to food even more. 

Around this time I was also coming to terms with my sexual orientation and damn it hit me pretty hard; I'm gay. I didn't and still to this day struggle with it, want to be gay. My father was a great man, a man's man. My mom was a spoiled brat. Anyway I felt I killed the family line with being gay, I felt like I was killing a great thing. Then at 16, he passed away from a massive heart attack. 

The dog he bought us, to replace the one I had since I was 5 that past weeks before, woke me up. I turned to see him on the floor just gone. I called the cops, tried CPR and they weren't able to revive him. Then they coldly forced me to call my mom, she worked nights, to come home since I was a minor or they were going to take me since I couldn't be left alone. At 16 I had to tell my mom come home your husband, my dad is dead. After that we died too, me more since she blame me for his death in her sleep and I hear it trying to wake her up. 

That's why I'm where I'm at now. That's why eating 40 nuggies is okay to me. It's my comfort food, my greasy security blanket. I know it's no right but its all I got. 

Now regarding my fursuit. I agree a creator should have the right to say no. What was wrong with it was how unprofessional she was about it. She could of said that the extra work and labor would not be worth it. Instead she out right said she doesn't work with fat people and suggested I lose weight. That right there was what was wrong, both unprofessional and disrespectful. Like you said about making a bad suit hurt business so can poor communication with potential clients. 

When I posted my story I only wanted to help validate the claims on the company. I didn't know that someone compiled that stuff otherwise I would of gave them my information too. 

In closing I have no hard feelings about anything posted here and I found some of the stuff you posted rather funny. Sad to say it didn't impress me because th dr y were the most basic of jokes. 

I wish you all have a good year! 

By the way I've been able to finally wrestle with my depression and, since Covid hit, I've actually lost 21 pounds. I know that's nothing compared to my weight but I think very few of you can say you lost anything being so busy to bash folks you never met like a bunch of school kids. 

Peace!
The nuggy eating manned wolf! <3


----------



## omori (Oct 25, 2021)

The thing is we don’t know for sure how these rejection emails were addressed and only can go off of what the recipients claim. Either it was a politely worded email explaining reasons x y and z making a suit for a morbidly obese person is not possible or it was this exaggerated “no fuck off fatty”. A fursuit for a 500 lb person is _not a great idea, _they’re strenuous to wear and get hot fast. What’s more up until the callout DHC was one of the premiere makers to get a suit from and I've never heard until now that they rejected clients based on body size and now everyones coming out of the woodwork to scream they were fatphobic.   As for people reasonably accepting that more material is gonna be more cost? Hell no, that’s a prime factor for screaming prejudice.


----------



## Big Bang (Oct 25, 2021)

omori said:


> The thing is we don’t know for sure how these rejection emails were addressed and only can go off of what the recipients claim. Either it was a politely worded email explaining reasons x y and z making a suit for a morbidly obese person is not possible or it was this exaggerated “no fuck off fatty”. A fursuit for a 500 lb person is _not a great idea, _they’re strenuous to wear and get hot fast. What’s more up until the callout DHC was one of the premiere makers to get a suit from and I've never heard until now that they rejected clients based on body size and now everyones coming out of the woodwork to scream they were fatphobic.


Sounds like a prime example of people lying for their 15 minutes in the spotlight. It is impossible to believe any accusations nowadays, no matter how numerous, without actual evidence. People's words hold no value. Being deceitful is rewarded in this society. Without evidence, *believe nothing.*


----------



## Sintharia (Oct 25, 2021)

More likely, it comes down to an issue of "We only work with DTDs," and being obese makes doing a DTD a LOT more difficult. But you still run into all of the issues of reinforcement.


----------



## Mikoyan (Oct 25, 2021)

NevskyProspekt said:


> ... then looked in the mirror and said 'yeah that fits me.' Or furries don't even bother putting actual research into their chosen fursona species anymore. What an insult to Chrysocions.


Dude probably does smell like weed though.


omori said:


> now everyones coming out of the woodwork to scream they were fatphobic


Nothing starts the stampede like blood in the water. Especially with Furries.


----------



## Chromatic Collector (Oct 25, 2021)

NevskyProspekt said:


> Something tells me their desired suit wouldn't look like this.
> View attachment 2654595
> 
> Edit: He looked at this...
> ...


I wouldn't be suprised if they didn't. Most probably just look at an animal and like the way it looks and go from there on it.


----------



## Noebel (Oct 25, 2021)

Cody Straymen said:


> Hey everyone here! This is the Cody Straymen that everyone has been talking about. Someone, not naming names, told me about it and I decided to read everything you have to say. I'm going to explain some things and want full transparency.
> 
> I admit I am a few chicken nuggets from being on my 600 Pound Life, a show I watched religiously on TV when it first came out. I've been struggling with my weight ever since I was young, coming from a family that always had bigger portions and were the type to rather me stay in then go outside to play since I lived in the ghetto. They had every right to be afraid their only child could of got shot or robbed, plus our apartment building was between two bars so I'd also have drinks to deal with. Sadly no, no backyard.
> 
> ...


I ain' reading all that. Congrats. Or sorry that happened. 

However, if my assumptions of what you wrote are correct, then I highly doubt what you said. You see, business that works for a niche audience is very unlikely to do something that would seem as disrespectful in the eyes of their customers. Espechially this kind of business that can't just throw ads on tv and heavily relies on P2P promotion. Being a small business owner makes people like more grounded and considerate or something. Calling you a lardass, or whatever that dude did, would not bring anything positive, but can result in some considerable reprecusions and PR damage. 

To better illustrate my point I'll show you a counterexample: here on Farms you won't find a shortage of people who will tell you to go be fat somewhere else. That's because people here have nothing to loose in any outcome of this situation, and in case you get butthurt from these insults and/or go on twitter to complain about this place, they will get entertainment. 

In conclusion, nothing(or very little) to gain + huge amount to loose = do not do. Nothing to loose + something to gain = do. Basic human decisionmaking. I don't write your theory completly off. But with situation as is, probability is not on your side.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Oct 25, 2021)

omori said:


> The thing is we don’t know for sure how these rejection emails were addressed and only can go off of what the recipients claim. Either it was a politely worded email explaining reasons x y and z making a suit for a morbidly obese person is not possible or it was this exaggerated “no fuck off fatty”. A fursuit for a 500 lb person is _not a great idea, _they’re strenuous to wear and get hot fast. What’s more up until the callout DHC was one of the premiere makers to get a suit from and I've never heard until now that they rejected clients based on body size and now everyones coming out of the woodwork to scream they were fatphobic.   As for people reasonably accepting that more material is gonna be more cost? Hell no, that’s a prime factor for screaming prejudice.


Well Lucky is a giant bitch so I assume people are just using this as an excuse to dunk on her.

Seriously never forget she had an auction where you could go out on a date with her. But no touching.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 25, 2021)

Cody Straymen said:


> Hey everyone here! This is the Cody Straymen that everyone has been talking about. Someone, not naming names, told me about it and I decided to read everything you have to say. I'm going to explain some things and want full transparency.
> 
> I admit I am a few chicken nuggets from being on my 600 Pound Life, a show I watched religiously on TV when it first came out. I've been struggling with my weight ever since I was young, coming from a family that always had bigger portions and were the type to rather me stay in then go outside to play since I lived in the ghetto. They had every right to be afraid their only child could of got shot or robbed, plus our apartment building was between two bars so I'd also have drinks to deal with. Sadly no, no backyard.
> 
> ...


I would tell you to join your father with a .357 magnum but you seem to be doing that slowly with your eating habits, nigger.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Oct 25, 2021)

Lol fat


----------



## axeltrite (Oct 25, 2021)

Cody Straymen said:


> Hey everyone here! This is the Cody Straymen that everyone has been talking about. Someone, not naming names, told me about it and I decided to read everything you have to say. I'm going to explain some things and want full transparency.
> 
> I admit I am a few chicken nuggets from being on my 600 Pound Life, a show I watched religiously on TV when it first came out. I've been struggling with my weight ever since I was young, coming from a family that always had bigger portions and were the type to rather me stay in then go outside to play since I lived in the ghetto. They had every right to be afraid their only child could of got shot or robbed, plus our apartment building was between two bars so I'd also have drinks to deal with. Sadly no, no backyard.
> 
> ...


You would rather play pretend animals and eat yourself to death than overcome your trauma. You make that everyone else's problem but your own when your "coping" mechanisms get in the way of your mindless existence. Have you considered that many other people struggle with depression and don't blow up because of a "nuggie" addiction? As a gay man and a survivor of trauma you should know that there are far worse things out there than being mocked for your inability to control yourself. Stop being a retarded tub of lard and act like an actual human being by taking responsibility for your behaviors for once, you fucking degenerate.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Oct 25, 2021)

Cody Straymen said:


> I admit I am a few chicken nuggets from being on my 600 Pound Life,


I believe in you champ, we need more male death fats.


----------



## LurkerDog (Oct 25, 2021)

Cody Straymen said:


> Hey everyone here! This is the Cody Straymen that everyone has been talking about. Someone, not naming names, told me about it and I decided to read everything you have to say. I'm going to explain some things and want full transparency.
> 
> I admit I am a few chicken nuggets from being on my 600 Pound Life, a show I watched religiously on TV when it first came out. I've been struggling with my weight ever since I was young, coming from a family that always had bigger portions and were the type to rather me stay in then go outside to play since I lived in the ghetto. They had every right to be afraid their only child could of got shot or robbed, plus our apartment building was between two bars so I'd also have drinks to deal with. Sadly no, no backyard.
> 
> ...


First, I'm not reading that shit but I will skim to what I want to know. 

Show us the proof of her being unprofessional. Where's the email? Where's a screenshot? You don't come to Kiwi Farms with no evidence and still try to claim something. You never came out about this until the big document on her? Why not? Because it's the trendy thing and you can claim something like the others did and it'd be believed?


----------



## omori (Oct 25, 2021)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Well Lucky is a giant bitch so I assume people are just using this as an excuse to dunk on her.
> 
> Seriously never forget she had an auction where you could go out on a date with her. But no touching.


Holy shit what? Now that is some real cow behavior.


----------



## Desumorphine (Oct 25, 2021)

Cody Straymen said:


> Hey everyone here! This is the Cody Straymen that everyone has been talking about. Someone, not naming names, told me about it and I decided to read everything you have to say. I'm going to explain some things and want full transparency.
> 
> I admit I am a few chicken nuggets from being on my 600 Pound Life, a show I watched religiously on TV when it first came out. I've been struggling with my weight ever since I was young, coming from a family that always had bigger portions and were the type to rather me stay in then go outside to play since I lived in the ghetto. They had every right to be afraid their only child could of got shot or robbed, plus our apartment building was between two bars so I'd also have drinks to deal with. Sadly no, no backyard.
> 
> ...


Yes yes, go take the screenshot and get your brave-boy points from your furfag friends for showing up here. No one cares, nothing you typed changes the fact that you acted like an entitled fatty, which is the only thing we laughed at to begin with.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 25, 2021)

Cody Straymen said:


> Hey everyone here! This is the Cody Straymen that everyone has been talking about. Someone, not naming names, told me about it and I decided to read everything you have to say. I'm going to explain some things and want full transparency.
> 
> I admit I am a few chicken nuggets from being on my 600 Pound Life, a show I watched religiously on TV when it first came out. I've been struggling with my weight ever since I was young, coming from a family that always had bigger portions and were the type to rather me stay in then go outside to play since I lived in the ghetto. They had every right to be afraid their only child could of got shot or robbed, plus our apartment building was between two bars so I'd also have drinks to deal with. Sadly no, no backyard.
> 
> ...


Hey glad you can lose weight but the farms isn't a hugbox. We're here specifically to laugh at stupid people online. Especially on these threads we don't want to know about your personal life or information. There is a rule called hide your power level and avoid revealing details about yourself. If you want to talk to someone or talk to People take it to dms. Unless you have active content on other lowcows I suggest keep to topics now about lowcows.


----------



## sex haver (Oct 25, 2021)

Cody Straymen said:


> Hey everyone here! This is the Cody Straymen that everyone has been talking about. Someone, not naming names, told me about it and I decided to read everything you have to say. I'm going to explain some things and want full transparency.
> 
> I admit I am a few chicken nuggets from being on my 600 Pound Life, a show I watched religiously on TV when it first came out. I've been struggling with my weight ever since I was young, coming from a family that always had bigger portions and were the type to rather me stay in then go outside to play since I lived in the ghetto. They had every right to be afraid their only child could of got shot or robbed, plus our apartment building was between two bars so I'd also have drinks to deal with. Sadly no, no backyard.
> 
> ...


post the mean e-mail from Lucky or fuck off


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Oct 25, 2021)

omori said:


> Holy shit what? Now that is some real cow behavior.


Yep.

This was in 2006 or 2007, I believe. The internet seems to have forgotten about it. I think it went for like $800 or so.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Oct 25, 2021)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Yep.
> 
> This was in 2006 or 2007, I believe. The internet seems to have forgotten about it. I think it went for like $800 or so.


Normally I'd give people a pass for stupid non-criminal shit they've done over 10 years ago, but it really doesn't look like she's learned much since, does it?


----------



## Vampirella (Oct 25, 2021)

sex haver said:


> post the mean e-mail from Lucky or fuck off


They're not going to do that. I get the feeling they just came here to post their "sob story" and appear like the better man by acting all "polite". They're going to post on social media how they went to the evil Nazi farms to defend themselves but were civil, and the evil Nazi farms didn't care because we're evil Nazis. They don't care about putting a small business on blast because the business didn't want to make a fursuit for a human beachball.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 25, 2021)

Madam Nekromantik said:


> They're not going to do that. I get the feeling they just came here to post their "sob story" and appear like the better man by acting all "polite". They're going to post on social media how they went to the evil Nazi farms to defend themselves but were civil, and the evil Nazi farms didn't care because we're evil Nazis. They don't care about putting a small business on blast because the business didn't want to make a fursuit for a human beachball.


That the guy wrote a whole fucking wall of text really goes to show how desperate for validation some of these faggots have.


----------



## Strayserval (Oct 25, 2021)

Cody Straymen said:


> Hey everyone here! This is the Cody Straymen that everyone has been talking about. Someone, not naming names, told me about it and I decided to read everything you have to say. I'm going to explain some things and want full transparency.
> 
> I admit I am a few chicken nuggets from being on my 600 Pound Life, a show I watched religiously on TV when it first came out. I've been struggling with my weight ever since I was young, coming from a family that always had bigger portions and were the type to rather me stay in then go outside to play since I lived in the ghetto. They had every right to be afraid their only child could of got shot or robbed, plus our apartment building was between two bars so I'd also have drinks to deal with. Sadly no, no backyard.
> 
> ...


Sad story, but it's no one but your own fault you are at 500 pounds; work through your trauma and lose the weight


----------



## Marche (Oct 25, 2021)

why would you pay thousands for a fur suit if you 
1. Plan to lose weight
2. could put that money towards bypass surgery 

youre full of fat and shit


----------



## Dahmer (Oct 25, 2021)

Cody Straymen said:


> Hey everyone here! This is the Cody Straymen that everyone has been talking about. Someone, not naming names, told me about it and I decided to read everything you have to say. I'm going to explain some things and want full transparency.
> 
> I admit I am a few chicken nuggets from being on my 600 Pound Life, a show I watched religiously on TV when it first came out. I've been struggling with my weight ever since I was young, coming from a family that always had bigger portions and were the type to rather me stay in then go outside to play since I lived in the ghetto. They had every right to be afraid their only child could of got shot or robbed, plus our apartment building was between two bars so I'd also have drinks to deal with. Sadly no, no backyard.
> 
> ...


Lack of going outside isn't an excuse for being a tubby fuck. Your eating habits are.

Also going to doubt the cops said a 16 year old couldn't stay at home alone. At 16 you should have a driving permit and are able to hold a job. And then you say you hear your mom blaming you for his death in her sleep when most sleep talking is just indiscernible mumbling or gibberish nonsense phrases like "I ate pancakes on Mount Rushmore" and that's why you're fat?

You blame everything but your own choices to eat 40 chicken nuggets with a large fries _after already eating dinner. _You can still have your comfort foods but eat a goddamn 20pc instead of pigging down enough nuggets to feed four people.


----------



## Cat Phuckers (Oct 25, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> Yes yes, go take the screenshot and get your brave-boy points from your furfag friends for showing up here. No one cares, nothing you typed changes the fact that you acted like an entitled fatty, which is the only thing we laughed at to begin with.


If anything, going on the forum erroneously known amongst furfags for causing byuu to totally kill himself to grovel to the users is probably the opposite of what you'd wanna do as a furfag seeking brownie points from other furfags.


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Oct 25, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> Lack of going outside isn't an excuse for being a tubby fuck. Your eating habits are.
> 
> Also going to doubt the cops said a 16 year old couldn't stay at home alone. At 16 you should have a driving permit and are able to hold a job. And then you say you hear your mom blaming you for his death in her sleep when most sleep talking is just indiscernible mumbling or gibberish nonsense phrases like "I ate pancakes on Mount Rushmore" and that's why you're fat?
> 
> You blame everything but your own choices to eat 40 chicken nuggets with a large fries _after already eating dinner. _You can still have your comfort foods but eat a goddamn 20pc instead of pigging down enough nuggets to feed four people.


Honestly the sob story does read as if he made up most of it along the way. I don't doubt he had a shitty life but it probably wasn't this shitty.


----------



## round robin (Oct 25, 2021)

Zelos Wilder said:


> Lol fat


Lol fat nigger*


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Oct 26, 2021)

Cody Straymen said:


> Hey everyone here! This is the Cody Straymen that everyone has been talking about. Someone, not naming names, told me about it and I decided to read everything you have to say. I'm going to explain some things and want full transparency.
> 
> I admit I am a few chicken nuggets from being on my 600 Pound Life, a show I watched religiously on TV when it first came out. I've been struggling with my weight ever since I was young, coming from a family that always had bigger portions and were the type to rather me stay in then go outside to play since I lived in the ghetto. They had every right to be afraid their only child could of got shot or robbed, plus our apartment building was between two bars so I'd also have drinks to deal with. Sadly no, no backyard.
> 
> ...


If a fursuit is so important to you, why don't you get a partial one when it's just a head, arms, paws and a tail?


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Oct 26, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> That the guy wrote a whole fucking wall of text really goes to show how desperate for validation some of these faggots have.


There's a clear divide between places like KF and then just general social media. People see no reason to hide who they are or where they live, not for the sake of safety, but because they're incredibly eager to pin all their online activity on their person. God forbid they'd make a single statement of worth and not having it underlined, referenced, and credited.

Once you realize people generally don't give a shit about what you have to say, it's easier to be humble about putting your opinion out there, as it is a selfish thing to do in general, ie this entire post.


----------



## Pax Europaea (Oct 26, 2021)

Cody Straymen said:


> Hey everyone here! This is the Cody Straymen that everyone has been talking about. Someone, not naming names, told me about it and I decided to read everything you have to say. I'm going to explain some things and want full transparency.
> 
> I admit I am a few chicken nuggets from being on my 600 Pound Life, a show I watched religiously on TV when it first came out. I've been struggling with my weight ever since I was young, coming from a family that always had bigger portions and were the type to rather me stay in then go outside to play since I lived in the ghetto. They had every right to be afraid their only child could of got shot or robbed, plus our apartment building was between two bars so I'd also have drinks to deal with. Sadly no, no backyard.
> 
> ...






Your browser is not able to display this video.



Happy Ending


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 26, 2021)

Cactus Wings said:


> There's a clear divide between places like KF and then just general social media. People see no reason to hide who they are or where they live, not for the sake of safety, but because they're incredibly eager to pin all their online activity on their person. God forbid they'd make a single statement of worth and not having it underlined, referenced, and credited.
> 
> Once you realize people generally don't give a shit about what you have to say, it's easier to be humble about putting your opinion out there, as it is a selfish thing to do in general, ie this entire post.


Honestly kiwifarms is better because there is more debate on the farms then general social media.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Oct 26, 2021)

Cody Straymen said:


> Hey everyone here! This is the Cody Straymen that everyone has been talking about. Someone, not naming names, told me about it and I decided to read everything you have to say. I'm going to explain some things and want full transparency.
> 
> I admit I am a few chicken nuggets from being on my 600 Pound Life, a show I watched religiously on TV when it first came out. I've been struggling with my weight ever since I was young, coming from a family that always had bigger portions and were the type to rather me stay in then go outside to play since I lived in the ghetto. They had every right to be afraid their only child could of got shot or robbed, plus our apartment building was between two bars so I'd also have drinks to deal with. Sadly no, no backyard.
> 
> ...


You know, maybe if your parents let a few of the local hood-niggers chase your fat ass around the projects for a bit you wouldn’t be the size of a baby whale right now.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Oct 26, 2021)

Cody Straymen said:


> Hey everyone here! This is the Cody Straymen that everyone has been talking about. Someone, not naming names, told me about it and I decided to read everything you have to say. I'm going to explain some things and want full transparency.
> 
> I admit I am a few chicken nuggets from being on my 600 Pound Life, a show I watched religiously on TV when it first came out. I've been struggling with my weight ever since I was young, coming from a family that always had bigger portions and were the type to rather me stay in then go outside to play since I lived in the ghetto. They had every right to be afraid their only child could of got shot or robbed, plus our apartment building was between two bars so I'd also have drinks to deal with. Sadly no, no backyard.
> 
> ...



FYI your friend is probably performing gay ops and told you about this site in hopes you would post something dumb so he could milk even more lulz from you. Your post is full self-loathing and excuse making for eating yourself to death. There are millions of people out there who go through more in one week then you have in your entire life and they don't whine or make excuses for why they behave a certain way. Having enough self awareness to say you eat excessive amounts of food and live a miserable life because some niggers called you fattie in high school, but you don't have enough self awareness to change your behavior and overcome your (very mild) trauma is honestly hilarious.

Eat less, walk a little, get some real friends who aren't enabling furfags, and drown your problems in alcohol and video games like normal people.


----------



## D.Va (Oct 26, 2021)

Surely if your own dad dies for being fat the logical course of action is to change your lifestyle so you don’t also die of a heart attack at forty. I don’t understand the thought process here. Going from bullied in school to being called gross on anonymous online forums for the same reasons isn’t exactly stellar character development. Just order 5 nuggs instead of 40 holy shit


----------



## Kane Lives (Oct 28, 2021)

D.Va said:


> Surely if your own dad dies for being fat the logical course of action is to change your lifestyle so you don’t also die of a heart attack at forty. I don’t understand the thought process here. Going from bullied in school to being called gross on anonymous online forums for the same reasons isn’t exactly stellar character development. Just order 5 nuggs instead of 40 holy shit


Or you know, stop ordering from Maccas to begin with and cook your own damned food.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Nov 1, 2021)

Kane Lives said:


> Or you know, stop ordering from Maccas to begin with and cook your own damned food.


Baby whale steps. Reduce then eliminate.


----------



## omori (Nov 1, 2021)

Cody Straymen said:


> Hey everyone here! This is the Cody Straymen that everyone has been talking about. Someone, not naming names, told me about it and I decided to read everything you have to say. I'm going to explain some things and want full transparency.
> 
> I admit I am a few chicken nuggets from being on my 600 Pound Life, a show I watched religiously on TV when it first came out. I've been struggling with my weight ever since I was young, coming from a family that always had bigger portions and were the type to rather me stay in then go outside to play since I lived in the ghetto. They had every right to be afraid their only child could of got shot or robbed, plus our apartment building was between two bars so I'd also have drinks to deal with. Sadly no, no backyard.
> 
> ...


Cool fact: maned wolves are omnivorous, however a majority of their diet is made up of a fruit called a wolf apple. Wolf apples are used by locals to remedy *diabetes, cholesterol, *and* obesity. *

If you want to continue being a fat fuck maybe reconsider your fursona’s species.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 1, 2021)

omori said:


> Cool fact: maned wolves are omnivorous, however a majority of their diet is made up of a fruit called a wolf apple. Wolf apples are used by locals to remedy *diabetes, cholesterol, *and* obesity. *
> 
> If you want to continue being a fat fuck maybe reconsider your fursona’s species.


No; have him _live up to_ his fursona' species.


----------



## Oranguru (Nov 2, 2021)

Cody Straymen said:


> [stupid deathfat shit]


TL;DR
Sounds like it's all your fault your father is dead and your mother hates you. Either drop weight or slit your own wrists, that's your ultimatum.

To everyone else: I'll take any and all hats; I will not hide my hatred for furry deathfats.


----------



## Noebel (Nov 2, 2021)

Oranguru said:


> TL;DR
> Sounds like it's all your fault your father is dead and your mother hates you. Either drop weight or slit your own wrists, that's your ultimatum.
> 
> To everyone else: I'll take any and all hats; I will not hide my hatred for furry deathfats.


I'd give you my trusty Ghastly Gibus, but it's untradable.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Nov 3, 2021)

Is that furry fatty even here still?


----------



## sex haver (Nov 3, 2021)

Kuchipatchi said:


> Is that furry fatty even here still?



No. He made one post to justify getting to and remaining at nearly 600 pounds, and hasn't logged in since.

It's been several days, so he probably died. Because he's fat.


----------



## axeltrite (Nov 3, 2021)

sex haver said:


> No. He made one post to justify getting to and remaining at nearly 600 pounds, and hasn't logged in since.
> 
> It's been several days, so he probably died. Because he's fat.


He's too fat to roll away from the computer. The paramedics will inevitably find his rotting corpse there.


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Nov 4, 2021)

So looks like Simba has some competition for the top unhinged Furry cult leader status in the form of Garo Shadowscale, some shit-tier Furry VR streamer.  The rules of his Discord server leaked and has caught the attention of the fandom.

Insanity
Archive

The someone else jumped in with even more evidence of how utterly insane this guy is in dealing with people and his own server mods being unable to join other servers or be friends with anyone other than Garo.

WTF?
No really...e fuck? 
Sociopath much? 
Perfectly Normal Behavior 
(Archive)

There's more out there in the threads and apologies for not getting screenshots up, but this crossed my path 30 minutes ago and I've got to head to work.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 4, 2021)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> So looks like Simba has some competition for the top unhinged Furry cult leader status in the form of Garo Shadowscale, some shit-tier Furry VR streamer.  The rules of his Discord server leaked and has caught the attention of the fandom.
> 
> Insanity
> Archive
> ...


Here are the screencaps, then.

*Original tweet by @OmgLeto:*





*Follow-up by @Danderwoolf:*










What a dickweed.


----------



## Desumorphine (Nov 4, 2021)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> So looks like Simba has some competition for the top unhinged Furry cult leader status in the form of Garo Shadowscale, some shit-tier Furry VR streamer.  The rules of his Discord server leaked and has caught the attention of the fandom.
> 
> Insanity
> Archive
> ...


Unfortunately, this is mild compared to Simba still.


----------



## Phys (Nov 4, 2021)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> So looks like Simba has some competition for the top unhinged Furry cult leader status in the form of Garo Shadowscale, some shit-tier Furry VR streamer.  The rules of his Discord server leaked and has caught the attention of the fandom.
> 
> Insanity
> Archive
> ...





Corn Flakes said:


> Here are the screencaps, then.
> 
> *Original tweet by @OmgLeto:*
> View attachment 2687796
> ...



The fucker is trying to create a cult or something.

Here are the rules of his server:


Here's someone's experience with him setting up a modpack for his server. Apparently he didn't want to give the modpack creator permission to join the server _they were setting up_ unless they became a regular, which means you'd have to watch his stream 21 hours a week. Alternatively you'd have to pay through his Patreon of course.

https://twitter.com/GorbageAcquired/status/1456169855871164418 (archive)


> Yo glad to see some stuff being done about Garo's toxic approaches to running his community. I was recently involved with him for implementing my modpack onto a community server on his discord server. I then found out after providing him the files that his server was a pay-to-play based server, where users would have to play around $20 to access, or ~15/21 hours a week watching. I do not support pay-to-play models using my free to use work, and so I had him shut it down. He then proceeded to harass me and a mutual friend via private dms calling me "self entitled" and "arrogant". I hate the idea of my personal work being access limited/used for profit, especially when I made the modpack for everyone to use without restrictions.
> 
> As an addendum, I wish to rebut the points he made against me:
> "Felt entitled to play with me"
> ...




By the way here are his Patreon rewards. He gets ~$1,100 USD from 30 patrons. Do the math.


Spoiler







Here's what you get for $250 bro:
https://www.twitch.tv/videos/1194935032?tt=0h12m31s



Your browser is not able to display this video.




Here's what his face looks like:








						Twitch
					

Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers.




					www.twitch.tv
				







Your browser is not able to display this video.





YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/GaroShadowscale
YouTube VOD channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4_zKNqS11a2ap6sGq16dpQ
Twitch: https://www.twitch.tv/garoshadowscale
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/garoshadowscale
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/garoshadowscale/
TikTok: https://www.tiktok.com/@garoshadowscale
Twitter: https://twitter.com/garoshadowscale
FurAffinity: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/garoshadowscale/
Old FurAffinity: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/lolsalsa
Merch: https://garoshadowscale-merch.creator-spring.com/
Reddit (where only he can post but everyone can comment): https://www.reddit.com/r/GaroShadowscale/
Tipping: https://streamelements.com/garoshadowscale/tip
Discord: https://discord.gg/garoshadowscale
Email: garoshadowscale@gmail.com

Resides in Houston, TX according to Twitter.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Nov 4, 2021)

>Garo is into Macro 
Of course he is


----------



## Green-Machine (Nov 4, 2021)

I just saw this show up on my feed today, and holy cow,  there was someone that responded with a Discord snapshat where he told someone that he didn't appreciate them taking the focus off of him with their birthday

Tweet
Archive



Spoiler: image


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Nov 4, 2021)

Thanks @Louis and @Corn Flakes for documenting all of the Garo stuff I did not have time to get to this morning.  I see that he's locked down his Twitter account, but even before then, there was little of interest.  Just him posting clips of his Twitch stupidity and no interaction with anyone else.  Probably because they weren't paying him enough.


----------



## Watcher (Nov 4, 2021)

The Garo stuff deserves its own thread. He's so self centered it's absurd.


----------



## NotSoAceCat3 (Nov 4, 2021)

What is absurd is that there are people ectively wanting to be arround him, how does anyone with that personality achieve to have any friends?


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Nov 4, 2021)

NotSoAceCat3 said:


> What is absurd is that there are people ectively wanting to be arround him, how does anyone with that personality achieve to have any friends?


They want to be near "fame". I once joked to a friend that it's not the Eldar who gave birth to Slaanesh but the furries when we were painting some minis, and he pointed out that furries behave just like the Chaos Warriors of WHFB.

Most people know about Warhammer 40k these days, it's fairly popular nerd shit, a few know Sigmar, but Fantasy Battles isn't as well known (despite it's piles of excellent video games). In WHFB there's the chaos warriors, and a big thing about them is how chaos champions gather armies. They acquire armies because they themselves have the favour of the chaos gods, the gods are watching them. This means other aspiring warriors hang out near them in hopes of catching some favour and attention by proximity.

Replace "favour" with "e-fame", "champion" with "popufur" and "aspiring warriors" with "degenerate furfags" and you basically get the same thing. Furries really are the living example of a parody of unrestrained hedonism that's meant to disgust and repulse. Their entire fandom and subculture works the same way. Down to rape, drug abuse, gluttony, and bestiality.


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Nov 4, 2021)

NotSoAceCat3 said:


> What is absurd is that there are people ectively wanting to be arround him, how does anyone with that personality achieve to have any friends?


Given that his social media profiles all profess him to be "wholesome", I guarantee at least a third of his audience are minors, which makes much of the stuff that has come out regarding how he behaves and treats others as so much fucking grooming.


----------



## ThrowawayFurry (Nov 4, 2021)

NotSoAceCat3 said:


> What is absurd is that there are people ectively wanting to be arround him, how does anyone with that personality achieve to have any friends?



When you're popular in the fandom, people want to be around you for clout. It's a status thing and stupid af in my book.



Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> Given that his social media profiles all profess him to be "wholesome", I guarantee at least a third of his audience are minors, which makes much of the stuff that has come out regarding how he behaves and treats others as so much fucking grooming.



Considering that some of the clips when glancing through his social were of Amorous, it makes it even more creepy.


----------



## Watcher (Nov 4, 2021)

NotSoAceCat3 said:


> What is absurd is that there are people ectively wanting to be arround him, how does anyone with that personality achieve to have any friends?


It's because he's mildly popular. He probably has an emotionally abusive relationship with his paypigs. Basically when one joins he showers them with love/compliments so that they donate. And neglects/abuses them when they don't. And these people then start to view themselves negatively when he ignores them so in-order to feel good they pony up cash. The types of people who would do this are usually ones who find it nearly impossible to make friends/lasting connections and don't want to lose the only one they have, even if it's still fictional.


----------



## Phys (Nov 4, 2021)

Watcher said:


> The Garo stuff deserves its own thread. He's so self centered it's absurd.


I saw the original tweet by OmgLeto that fueled the fire so I began researching him today for a potential thread, hence why I had so much info ready for my post in such a short period of time. The keyword is today though. I don't know if anyone else has more in-depth info on him than what I can provide. Also he might not be milkable enough for content so that's why I feel discouraged to continue on writing and gathering info. I wonder if his paypigs have any social media presence?


----------



## Watcher (Nov 4, 2021)

Louis said:


> I saw the original tweet by OmgLeto that fueled the fire so I began researching him today for a potential thread, hence why I had so much info ready for my post in such a short period of time. The keyword is today though. I don't know if anyone else has more in-depth info on him than what I can provide. Also he might not be milkable enough for content so that's why I feel discouraged to continue on writing and gathering info. I wonder if his paypigs have any social media presence?


The reason I think a thread is warranted is he most likely has a lot of angry paypigs that are frothing at the mouth to shittalk him. So there's at least some amusing material about him that might come out.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 4, 2021)

Watcher said:


> The Garo stuff deserves its own thread. He's so self centered it's absurd.





Watcher said:


> The reason I think a thread is warranted is he most likely has a lot of angry paypigs that are frothing at the mouth to shittalk him. So there's at least some amusing material about him that might come out.


He would deserve his own thread only if he was actually productive with his drama. As it is, he's pretty low-key.

Otherwise, I'd rather just lump him with other self-centered assholes in a popufur cults thread or something. Get a nice writeup done on him, see who bites.


----------



## Phys (Nov 4, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> He would deserve his own thread only if he was actually productive with his drama. As it is, he's pretty low-key.
> 
> Otherwise, I'd rather just lump him with other self-centered assholes in a popufur cults thread or something. Get a nice writeup done on him, see who bites.


I like Watcher's vision, but my slightly MATI take here. I think he on one hand warrants a standalone thread to concentrate focus and simply because of how predatory and damaging his idea of a "community" is. I, believe it or not, feel a bit bad for the paypigs too. Of course general heat on the Twitter side of things does achieve something, but the more the better? Maybe there's only so much power that the Farms has just documenting everything, in the end we're just a gossip forum.


----------



## Oranguru (Nov 4, 2021)

Not gonna lie, I mistook Garo's avatar for Jasonafex's for a second. Similar levels of narcissism, so I hope you all understand.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 4, 2021)

Louis said:


> I like Watcher's vision, but my slightly MATI take here. I think he on one hand warrants a standalone thread to concentrate focus and simply because of how predatory and damaging his idea of a "community" is. I, believe it or not, feel a bit bad for the paypigs too. Of course general heat on the Twitter side of things does achieve something, but the more the better? Maybe there's only so much power that the Farms has just documenting everything, in the end we're just a gossip forum.
> 
> View attachment 2689697


Frankly I can't really see a difference between him and any other fucked in the head furry who amasses a following and exploits them to his/her benefit. Korps is a big example of this.

Only reason why twitter is frothing at the mouth so much about this I think is because he's at least upfront about it, even if it is fucked up.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 4, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Frankly I can't really see a difference between him and any other fucked in the head furry who amasses a following and exploits them to his/her benefit. Korps is a big example of this.


The Korps thread at least has two quite productive cows generating content, Zeno and Strype/Dave Jr.. Occasionally some other Korpse shows up but it's mostly these two carrying the thread at the moment with their twitter spergery, and the thread gets some new posts every couple of days at most.

Meanwhile, Garo is revolting but not every cow deserves its own special pasture. He doesn't make enough of an ass of himself on social media, and there is only so much screencaps of him being awful but generally _civil _can do. Creating his own thread might actually result in less attention unless someone is dedicated to maintaining it, because the general furry drama thread gets a lot more people checking it regularly while individual furfag threads can very quickly end up falling off AC's first page if they're not constantly provided with content.


----------



## Noebel (Nov 5, 2021)

Can't quote @Louis but damn, that's 250$ well spent. My only question is, can this guy speak even faster, so it becomes rap?


Spoiler






			https://youtu.be/kllk4Dqe8As?t=27


----------



## Kronk _ (Nov 5, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Meanwhile, Garo is revolting but not every cow deserves its own special pasture. He doesn't make enough of an ass of himself on social media, and there is only so much screencaps of him being awful but generally _civil _can do. Creating his own thread might actually result in less attention unless someone is dedicated to maintaining it, because the general furry drama thread gets a lot more people checking it regularly while individual furfag threads can very quickly end up falling off AC's first page if they're not constantly provided with content.



Shit i would, i love having those sorts of threads where the gist is general "look at this dumb retard lolz" instead of the plethora of actual disgusting "people" we have on AC.

The problem with Garo is that for one, protected, and he legit gives vibes of checking all who wants to follow him, but certainly not impossible to get in, and second, nothing that makes you "lulz" by itself. If you have to put your own spin on it, its not thread worthy.


----------



## ExplosiveTeddybear (Nov 5, 2021)

All I can say about that weirdo is: he looks about 1 rejection from a love interest removed from a multiple homicide.


----------



## TheGuntinator (Nov 6, 2021)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> Given that his social media profiles all profess him to be "wholesome", I guarantee at least a third of his audience are minors, which makes much of the stuff that has come out regarding how he behaves and treats others as so much fucking grooming.


Yeah but then that raises the question, where is all the money coming from? Who's paying this fool 100+ dollars monthly to walk on eggshells around him?  Maybe the kids are watching his streams religiously, but this guy plays furry fetish/porn games. Wait...


----------



## Watcher (Nov 6, 2021)

TheGuntinator said:


> Yeah but then that raises the question, where is all the money coming from? Who's paying this fool 100+ dollars monthly to walk on eggshells around him?  Maybe the kids are watching his streams religiously, but this guy plays furry fetish/porn games. Wait...


You know what they say. A fool and his money are easily parted


----------



## TheGuntinator (Nov 7, 2021)

Watcher said:


> You know what they say. A fool and his money are easily parted


Yeah but this requires the fool in question to have money. Janitors aren't spending 100 dollars of disposable income on an abusive furry bf or buying VR chat setups, these people have to be intelligent and driven enough to make decent money somewhere for something


----------



## Black Simp Bellamy (Nov 7, 2021)

Louis said:


> I saw the original tweet by OmgLeto that fueled the fire so I began researching him today for a potential thread, hence why I had so much info ready for my post in such a short period of time. The keyword is today though. I don't know if anyone else has more in-depth info on him than what I can provide. Also he might not be milkable enough for content so that's why I feel discouraged to continue on writing and gathering info. I wonder if his paypigs have any social media presence?





Watcher said:


> The reason I think a thread is warranted is he most likely has a lot of angry paypigs that are frothing at the mouth to shittalk him. So there's at least some amusing material about him that might come out.



With how ego-centric this fuckhead is, we might get lucky and he throws a shitfit; I doubt it though, because he might also do the opposite and just turtle up, but it doesn't hurt to have a nice little thread out there in case he starts mooing when the (mild) popularity and (miniscule) amount of relevance he has shrivels up,


----------



## Thistle (Nov 7, 2021)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Seriously never forget she had an auction where you could go out on a date with her. But no touching.


Sure, blame the Thot, but blame more the Incel Simps that bit the bait for it.


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Nov 7, 2021)

A few months ago, I offered to write up a thread on the popufur Pibbleking, but it never materialized due to me realizing I was in over my head, life getting busy, and Pibbleking remaining generally silent on social media. They’ve been active a few times since then, but we may have reached the conclusion of their online presence (for now). Here’s their profile and the last tweet [A]

Notice they said SUIT, as in SINGULAR. Pibble had two. But I’m not sure, it does seem like they’re walking away from the fandom (at least, as Pibbleking for now). 



Spoiler



Honestly, it’s bothered me ever since that I didn’t fulfill that promise of making a thread or make any mention of it after, and I’m glad to finally give some sort of conclusion to that story.


----------



## D.Va (Nov 7, 2021)

I give them two weeks


----------



## Spoonomancer (Nov 7, 2021)

Humbert Humbert said:


> A few months ago, I offered to write up a thread on the popufur Pibbleking, but it never materialized due to me realizing I was in over my head, life getting busy, and Pibbleking remaining generally silent on social media. They’ve been active a few times since then, but we may have reached the conclusion of their online presence (for now). Here’s their profile and the last tweet [A]
> View attachment 2697764
> Notice they said SUIT, as in SINGULAR. Pibble had two. But I’m not sure, it does seem like they’re walking away from the fandom (at least, as Pibbleking for now).
> 
> ...


They'll be back in a month


----------



## omori (Nov 7, 2021)

Giving away the suit solves nothing. No one gets their money back, Pibble knows damn well people are going to be on this new owner and it’s never going to see use. Waste of time and money.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Nov 7, 2021)

doesn't Pibble have two suits?


----------



## Dahmer (Nov 7, 2021)

Humbert Humbert said:


> A few months ago, I offered to write up a thread on the popufur Pibbleking, but it never materialized due to me realizing I was in over my head, life getting busy, and Pibbleking remaining generally silent on social media. They’ve been active a few times since then, but we may have reached the conclusion of their online presence (for now). Here’s their profile and the last tweet [A]
> View attachment 2697764
> Notice they said SUIT, as in SINGULAR. Pibble had two. But I’m not sure, it does seem like they’re walking away from the fandom (at least, as Pibbleking for now).
> 
> ...


She's already faked being people once, I wouldn't be surprised if "giving away" her suit and characters is her trying to form a new identity as the recipient of the suit and characters.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 8, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> She's already faked being people once, I wouldn't be surprised if "giving away" her suit and characters is her trying to form a new identity as the recipient of the suit and characters.


Only time will tell. If someone who knows her history ends up accepting the OC shit, they will never let it see the light of day.


----------



## 1 Guy 1 Taco (Nov 8, 2021)

D.Va said:


> I was wondering if this was a shitpost but this man has a recurring habit of ordering 40 chicken nuggets and eating them all in one night, so make of that what you will.
> 
> View attachment 2654315View attachment 2654316
> View attachment 2654317View attachment 2654380View attachment 2654328


To be fair, knocking out 40 nuggets over the course of a night isn't a big deal. I'm not big and I can do it. Doing it regularly is concerning though. One night of fast food makes me feel uneasy for a few days. I could definitely see that adding a few hundred pounds over the course of some years.


----------



## Desumorphine (Nov 8, 2021)

1 Guy 1 Taco said:


> To be fair, knocking out 40 nuggets over the course of a night isn't a big deal. I'm not big and I can do it. Doing it regularly is concerning though. One night of fast food makes me feel uneasy for a few days. I could definitely see that adding a few hundred pounds over the course of some years.


"Bot a big deal" 
What the fuck is wrong with you people.


----------



## Vampirella (Nov 8, 2021)

1 Guy 1 Taco said:


> To be fair, knocking out 40 nuggets over the course of a night isn't a big deal.


Just thinking about that makes me feel ill.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 8, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> "Bot a big deal"
> What the fuck is wrong with you people.





Madam Nekromantik said:


> Just thinking about that makes me feel ill.


40 is easy if you're stoned off your nuts. Never want to do it again though.


----------



## Dahmer (Nov 8, 2021)

1 Guy 1 Taco said:


> To be fair, knocking out 40 nuggets over the course of a night isn't a big deal. I'm not big and I can do it. Doing it regularly is concerning though. One night of fast food makes me feel uneasy for a few days. I could definitely see that adding a few hundred pounds over the course of some years.


40 McNuggets and a large fries are a little over an entire day's worth of calories for a normal person. 



And we know this fat fuck isn't a bodybuilder. Eating even one meal of 40 McNuggets and a large fries _after already eating dinner _is enough to gain a pound of fat within a day. And I doubt this isn't a routine with him since he uses the excuse of "but it's a comfort food".


----------



## Lion (Nov 8, 2021)

i can barely eat 10 nuggets without getting full. i really can’t imagine how someone can sit there and defend autumn of eating 40 nuggets by herself.

edit: i’m autistic and didn’t realize this wasn’t the autumn thread but point stays. so defending fatasses who eat 40 nuggets as a meal


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Nov 9, 2021)

When's a furry gonna do some stupid shit so we can stop mumbling to ourselves?

This is the furry fandom, surely, there's some drama you can post about instead of running round in circles talking about cum and chicken nuggets.


----------



## D.Va (Nov 9, 2021)

why did someone quote me to tell me how fat they are. we need a fat rating


----------



## Not just another poster (Nov 9, 2021)

40 fucking nuggets is not a big deal? OK, moviebob.

Fat people are disgusting and I hate them.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Nov 10, 2021)

Kuchipatchi said:


> When's a furry gonna do some stupid shit so we can stop mumbling to ourselves?
> 
> This is the furry fandom, surely, there's some drama you can post about instead of running round in circles talking about cum and chicken nuggets.


Furries got too mainstream and they're boring now. Nobody's pretending to be their sister online that they're fucking or writing poems about fingering cats anymore.


----------



## Opticana (Nov 11, 2021)

I don't normally hang around Animal Control so I don't know if this has been brought up, but a furry priest was sentenced to life for child abuse, child trafficking, and child exploitation:


> One Catholic in Rachel’s parish community recalled that McWilliams had several “furry heads” — large, expensive animal faced masks, associated with the furry subculture. Parents were mostly unaware of the alternative culture associated with the masks, and McWilliams encouraged children to wear them. More than once, he posed for pictures with children wearing the mask.



https://kiwifarms.net/threads/cleveland-priest-gets-life-victims-mother-god-is-with-us.105225/


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Nov 11, 2021)

Opticana said:


> I don't normally hang around Animal Control so I don't know if this has been brought up, but a furry priest was sentenced to life for child abuse, child trafficking, and child exploitation:
> 
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/cleveland-priest-gets-life-victims-mother-god-is-with-us.105225/


Welp, a furry found Jesus and still fiddled the kids. That kills that theory. Jesus isn't the answer to furry degeneracy.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 11, 2021)

AngryTreeRat said:


> Welp, a furry found Jesus and still fiddled the kids. That kills that theory. Jesus isn't the answer to furry degeneracy.


He might have found Jesus, but I don't think Jesus found him. Otherwise he would have gotten his ass kicked by an angry Galilean carpenter.


----------



## Dahmer (Nov 11, 2021)

Opticana said:


> I don't normally hang around Animal Control so I don't know if this has been brought up, but a furry priest was sentenced to life for child abuse, child trafficking, and child exploitation:
> 
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/cleveland-priest-gets-life-victims-mother-god-is-with-us.105225/


That article is a fucking novel, would be interested to know his furry identity. Wasn't aware of there being any furries within the diocese, so he must not be a largely known person within the community. If he had multiple fursuit heads it's very possible he was hitting the convention circuits however and might be known in the suiter circles.


----------



## Lady Reines (Nov 11, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> He might have found Jesus, but I don't think Jesus found him. Otherwise he would have gotten his ass kicked by an angry Galilean carpenter.


After all, the cruelest words the biblical Jesus ever had for anyone was 1.) against those who "plundered" children, saying they should have never been born at all and it would be better for them to just disappear. 2.) the rich, who apparently will enter heaven sooner than a camel passing through the eye of a needle.

I'm not a Christian whatsoever, but I always thought that was something interesting to keep in mind.

It is also amusing to see how afraid the godless are of dying. Whether its a furry scared they will die forgotten in their schizoid furry community or a Rockefeller getting their 10th orphan heart transplant.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Nov 11, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> That article is a fucking novel, would be interested to know his furry identity. Wasn't aware of there being any furries within the diocese, so he must not be a largely known person within the community. If he had multiple fursuit heads it's very possible he was hitting the convention circuits however and might be known in the suiter circles.


I'm just wondering how he could afford fursuit heads on a priest's salary.


----------



## Belvedere (Nov 11, 2021)

1 Guy 1 Taco said:


> To be fair, knocking out 40 nuggets over the course of a night isn't a big deal.



Dafuq?!  Nigga get yourself checked 'cause that ain't normal.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 13, 2021)

I did a thought experiment on how I would handle 40 nuggets and a large set of chips.
I would end up eating them all day instead of all in one meal and probably have leftovers. I would also not wan to eat nuggets or chips in quite a bit.
That is not even counting the soda...


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Nov 13, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I did a thought experiment on how I would handle 40 nuggets and a large set of chips.
> I would end up eating them all day instead of all in one meal and probably have leftovers. I would also not wan to eat nuggets or chips in quite a bit.
> That is not even counting the soda...


I've eaten 40 nuggets before, while pulling an all nighter to get work done, I started at like 6pm and finished the last one around 4am. I felt like shit afterwards, but I also had been up for over 60 hours, so hard to figure out just how much was the nuggets. They were definitely at least 50% responsible though.


----------



## Strayserval (Nov 13, 2021)

FAT


----------



## JethroTullamore (Nov 13, 2021)

I feel like I might be able to polish off 20-30  Nuggers after a long day of drinking, if I hadn't eaten anything for a day or two, but I know damn good and well I'd feel like shit, let alone eat 40 for a snack.

On another note, why are we still talking about this?


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Nov 13, 2021)

Belvedere said:


> Dafuq?!  Nigga get yourself checked 'cause that ain't normal.


He's got a point; I recall (before I un-fatfucked) ordering one of those 40-packs, on a whim, just to see how many I could finish during one D&D session.
1.5 hours later my tendie packs were empty. Sneed be not proud.


----------



## axeltrite (Nov 13, 2021)

(Tweet | Archive)

We do furry ops now? *Reddit* and "altright" are both working together to do elite furry ops as well, apparently.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Nov 13, 2021)

axeltrite said:


> View attachment 2713303
> (Tweet | Archive)
> 
> We do furry ops now? *Reddit* and "altright" are both working together to do elite furry ops as well, apparently.


Over two weeks later, Sparkz finds this Tweet and reply’s to it.  Do these people spend their entire lives searching for shit on Twitter?


----------



## Dahmer (Nov 13, 2021)

axeltrite said:


> View attachment 2713303
> (Tweet | Archive)
> 
> We do furry ops now? *Reddit* and "altright" are both working together to do elite furry ops as well, apparently.


Ah yes, known alt-right site, Reddit.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 13, 2021)

A this point, I trus the Kiwi Farms, Reddit, and especially the alt-right over Furries with 'Weird interests'.
I wonder if this tolerance o furries with 'weird interests' was a reaction to how often furries engaged in drama.


----------



## axeltrite (Nov 13, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> A this point, I trus the Kiwi Farms, Reddit, and especially the alt-right over Furries with 'Weird interests'.
> I wonder if this tolerance o furries with 'weird interests' was a reaction to how often furries engaged in drama.


Sex cult does not want members critiquing the fucked up things the leaders say or do out of the fears of destabilizing the illusions surrounding the sex cult.


----------



## Misery Niggas (Nov 13, 2021)

axeltrite said:


> View attachment 2713303
> (Tweet | Archive)
> 
> We do furry ops now? *Reddit* and "altright" are both working together to do elite furry ops as well, apparently.


Congrats fellas, we've been able to damage their pride  and psyche so much they've resorted to making conspiracies about us doing gay ops on the forums. 
Although this has become alot more common with exceptional furfags on twitter then i'd like to admit.


----------



## Lion (Nov 13, 2021)

everything is alt right if you squint hard enough.


----------



## LUNEKO (Nov 13, 2021)

axeltrite said:


> View attachment 2713303
> (Tweet | Archive)
> 
> We do furry ops now? *Reddit* and "altright" are both working together to do elite furry ops as well, apparently.


The entirety of the furry tribe runs on "no true Scotsman" to excuse the pedos and zoophile that where once supported, so if any furry gets out of line then it must not had been a furry but instead some kind of boogeyman that conveniently puppeteers everything in the shadows.
So basically what im saying every time a furry takes off the mask they blame their own version of the jews for it


----------



## EricArthurBlair (Nov 13, 2021)

Am I the only person who was frustrated and sickened by that furry apologist hole who appeared on _SnakeThing (Zoosadist) Arrested_  stream? She used every trick in the cum, fur and feather-stained book to excuse her awful cult: 'morality offset' logic, the no true scotsman shit, the victim-playing - it was awful to listen to. Fucking freaks abandoning their 'will to humanity' and their responsibility as adults to protect children.


----------



## what the shitfuck (Nov 14, 2021)

Hypnotist Sappho has established Zeta North America to support zoophile rights..........


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 14, 2021)

what the shitfuck said:


> Hypnotist Sappho has established Zeta North America to support zoophile rights..........


Your avatar is very fitting here.


----------



## TheDrinkyCrow (Nov 14, 2021)

what the shitfuck said:


> Hypnotist Sappho has established Zeta North America to support zoophile rights..........


Uggggggh....... is there something we can do to report this. How is this legal?


----------



## 420BlazeMy3601337Vagick (Nov 14, 2021)

Foxiest said:


> Uggggggh....... is there something we can do to report this. How is this legal?


Unfortunately, it's nothing we can do.


----------



## retardmode99 (Nov 14, 2021)

axeltrite said:


> View attachment 2713303
> (Tweet | Archive)
> 
> We do furry ops now? *Reddit* and "altright" are both working together to do elite furry ops as well, apparently.



these tards cannot grasp that peoples opinions and values may differ from theirs, and if they do, they need to be ostracised because there is some insane plot to 'convert' you into a.. normal rational person?  ironically, their fucking forced idpol tranny cult does the exact converting and brainwashing they are crying about. they're utterly terrified you might challenge your own views or any of the crap they drill into people. the definition of wrongthink. very controlling behaviour


----------



## Crossed Animal (Nov 14, 2021)

what the shitfuck said:


> Hypnotist Sappho has established Zeta North America to support zoophile rights..........


Is this anything new? It's obviously going to either become a laughing stock or get lambasted to hell.
I mean, NAMBLA was a pedophile rights group that got established only for members of the group to get busted for luring kids into getting bad touched.
I guess we can only wait for this ZNA shit to try and downplay one of their members luring and raping someone else's dog.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 14, 2021)

Binta? said:


> I guess we can only wait for this ZNA shit to try and downplay one of their members luring and raping someone else's dog.


Do they really need an organization for that? Half the fandom does it without prompting already.


----------



## camopattern (Nov 14, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Do they really need an organization for that? Half the fandom does it without prompting already.



Zoophiles using the "but we're not the zoosadists" to justify the fact they're still raping their dog I guess.


----------



## 4 gold chains (Nov 14, 2021)

what the shitfuck said:


> Hypnotist Sappho has established Zeta North America to support zoophile rights..........


Statement from their Liberapay (archive) (screenshot):​_"ZETA North America is a zoosexual rights organization based primarily in the United States but also encompassing Mexico and Canada. We are an organization focused on fighting for zoosexual rights and the rights of our non-human companions. We are an officially registered 501(c)(3) organization."_

After a quick search, nothing comes up for "Zeta North America" when checking both the IRS registered tax exempt organization database and the database from 501c3, so that's some bullshit right there (didn't really expect them to actually establish it as a 501c3, attention-whoring retards)

1) As far as I'm aware, it's *illegal *and considered *fraud *if you *falsely *claim to be a charitable non-profit research organization in the U.S.
2) A section 501(c)(3) organization must *not be organized or operated for the benefit of private interests*, such as the creator or the creator's family, shareholders of the organization, other designated individuals, or persons controlled directly or indirectly by such private interests. No part of the net earnings of a section 501(c)(3) organization may inure to the benefit of any private shareholder or individual. A private shareholder or individual is a person having a personal and private interest in the activities of the organization. (In this case, wanting to fuck dogs is a private interest, omegalul)

This honestly all just smells like fraud and zoophile moneywhore bait, but if its serious, the fact that they're only getting $11 a week from two equally-likely-to-be-dogfucker donors implies that they wont get that far


----------



## TheDrinkyCrow (Nov 14, 2021)

4 gold chains said:


> Statement from their Liberapay (archive) (screenshot):​_"ZETA North America is a zoosexual rights organization based primarily in the United States but also encompassing Mexico and Canada. We are an organization focused on fighting for zoosexual rights and the rights of our non-human companions. We are an officially registered 501(c)(3) organization."_
> 
> After a quick search, nothing comes up for "Zeta North America" when checking both the IRS registered tax exempt organization database and the database from 501c3, so that's some bullshit right there (didn't really expect them to actually establish it as a 501c3, attention-whoring retards)
> 
> ...


They did claim something about aiming for December 1st as a date. So perhaps it won't show up untill then? 

I do have a bad feeling they will get somewhere because she had mentioned quite a few established zoos in the community were helping- like toggle (zooier than thou podcast) and the owner of some big zoo forum.

#2 seems promising to report to the correct channels if they actual do establish.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 15, 2021)

Foxiest said:


> #2 seems promising to report to the correct channels if they actual do establish.


I swear to god I keep seeing the same thing over and over again with idiots who sign up believing we're some PA who's going to dip our hands into the massive vat of shit.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Nov 15, 2021)

Richard “I’m involved with so many different Sonic fan projects and ABDL connoisseur” Kuta’s take on trannies.


----------



## 4 gold chains (Nov 15, 2021)

Foxiest said:


> They did claim something about aiming for December 1st as a date. So perhaps it won't show up untill then?
> 
> I do have a bad feeling they will get somewhere because she had mentioned quite a few established zoos in the community were helping- like toggle (zooier than thou podcast) and the owner of some big zoo forum.
> 
> #2 seems promising to report to the correct channels if they actual do establish.



They've already claimed to be a non-profit organization, and they're accepting donations, which is fraudulent misrepresentation of an entity in order to gain funds (doesn't matter if its 1.6 hours of minimum wage/week that they're getting, still a federal crime)

Looking closer at this and the people that'll be running "Zeta North America", I can guarantee that they'll last for a few months, get laughed at by literally anyone who's not an insane dogfucker, get their full doxes leaked, then everyone will move on to the next big shitshow in this dumbass fandom


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Nov 15, 2021)

Cedric_Eff said:


> Richard “I’m involved with so many different Sonic fan projects and ABDL connoisseur” Kuta’s take on trannies.
> View attachment 2717890View attachment 2717891View attachment 2717892View attachment 2717893View attachment 2717894View attachment 2717895View attachment 2717896View attachment 2717897View attachment 2717898View attachment 2717900View attachment 2717901
> I have no words on wtf he’s on about.


Reading the part when Greg comes out as trans feels like reading the moment he died. It's sad to lose a loved one to troon cancer.


----------



## Raindrops (Nov 15, 2021)

4 gold chains said:


> Looking closer at this and the people that'll be running "Zeta North America", I can guarantee that they'll last for a few months, get laughed at by literally anyone who's not an insane dogfucker, get their full doxes leaked, then everyone will move on to the next big shitshow in this dumbass fandom


Absolutely. There's not a single site where they're faced with a good reception at all. They're getting bullied by kids on TikTok, mocked on YouTube, and reamed by figuratively everyone on Twitter. These losers are just posting bullshit articles about why it's okay to take some doggy dick while being deluded into thinking they're part of some meaningful movement of animal rape. Their forums are relatively dead too.

There was some brief in-fighting about Sappho, but that got quelled quickly, unfortunately.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 15, 2021)

Foxiest said:


> They did claim something about aiming for December 1st as a date. So perhaps it won't show up untill then?
> 
> I do have a bad feeling they will get somewhere because she had mentioned quite a few established zoos in the community were helping- like toggle (zooier than thou podcast) and the owner of some big zoo forum.
> 
> #2 seems promising to report to the correct channels if they actual do establish.


If this "organization" truly does go public, that's the kind of stuff that even the normies are going to balk at from a mile away. The moment a bored journalist with an ounce of dignity in their body (a rare breed, I know) takes a look at this clusterfuck and writes an article about how literal dogfuckers are trying to advocate for their right to fuck dogs, this whole thing is going to go viral.



Kuchipatchi said:


> Reading the part when Greg comes out as trans feels like reading the moment he died. It's sad to lose a loved one to troon cancer.


It's like they become the living dead. A body that reminds you of someone you once knew, being puppeteered by a malicious entity without morals or standards.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Nov 15, 2021)

Kuchipatchi said:


> Reading the part when Greg comes out as trans feels like reading the moment he died. It's sad to lose a loved one to troon cancer.


The Greg guy unironically looks like Chris Chan


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 15, 2021)

Cedric_Eff said:


> Richard “I’m involved with so many different Sonic fan projects and ABDL connoisseur” Kuta’s take on trannies.
> View attachment 2717890View attachment 2717891View attachment 2717892View attachment 2717893View attachment 2717894View attachment 2717895View attachment 2717896View attachment 2717897View attachment 2717898View attachment 2717900View attachment 2717901


I know nothing about Richmunk's autistic bullshit, but reading this it's all pretty much fucked up and goes to show you should never interact with anyone under the age of 18 under ANY circumstance, even on a professional level.


----------



## Raindrops (Nov 15, 2021)

ZNA has an official Twitter now. They even clarified that they're a _pending_ nonprofit; most likely to avoid legal issues. These dog fuckers are awfully cautious; Sappho has also avoided showing herself. The most she's done is say she has "realistic" German Shepherd paws on around her lower abdomen to symbolize her "relationship" with her "mate". Sick freak.




(Archive)

Tattoo Mention Archive; could be used for identification purposes when she inevitably slips up?


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Nov 15, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> I know nothing about Richmunk's autistic bullshit, but reading this it's all pretty much fucked up and goes to show you should never interact with anyone under the age of 18 under ANY circumstance, even on a professional level.


Richard Kuta aka "A Knothole Resident"/Sonmanic hasn't really been relevant since 2008-ish. I'm not sure how well a lot of his earlier drama was documented, but he was known for being a diaper-loving Sonic furry who wanted to make a feature-length movie based on one of the sonic tv shows, as well as having an annoying enough presence to get himself constantly banned from Sonic fansites.

He kicked up a shitload of drama over the fact he plagiarized art and designs from other people to make his own character sheets for the "movie", tried to sell bootleg episodes of sonic tv shows on eBay, tried to hide the fact that he didn't have permission from Sega for this movie (and was actually sent at least two cease-and desists, one from Sega and another from Dic), and trying to trick random artists to work on his film for free and basically give him all the credit. When most people rightfully told him to fuck off, he'd rant and scream about how they weren't "real" sonic fans until he'd eat a ban. Rinse, repeat, and he must have done this in at least 10 different Sonic communities at the time.

What I mostly remember him for is the fact that when Sonic 4 Episode 1 was announced around 2010, he uploaded *four* fucking rant videos complaining about a 3-second clip in the reveal trailer showing that Sonic's eyes were green and not black. Fortunately, someone mirrored at least one of them:





There's also this infamous rant video he uploaded that was apparently addressed to a troll making fun of him on a Weezer message board:





Richard was in his 30s when a lot of this original "Sonic Film drama" went down. The guy's gotta be in his mid-to-late 40s now. I can't say I'm particularly surprised he's still drawing attention to the stuff he's done and people he worked with on it a literal decade later. I'm assuming the trans guy that Rich is talking about in these discord conversations was one of the artists he "hired" to work on his film, and presumably built up some resentment over time. Rich's opinions on trans aren't really that spicy in comparison to some of his other activities, but I'm sure they'd get him kicked out of more Sonic forums.


----------



## Strayserval (Nov 15, 2021)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Richard Kuta aka "A Knothole Resident"/Sonmanic hasn't really been relevant since 2008-ish. I'm not sure how well a lot of his earlier drama was documented, but he was known for being a diaper-loving Sonic furry who wanted to make a feature-length movie based on one of the sonic tv shows, as well as having an annoying enough presence to get himself constantly banned from Sonic fansites.
> 
> He kicked up a shitload of drama over the fact he plagiarized art and designs from other people to make his own character sheets for the "movie", tried to sell bootleg episodes of sonic tv shows on eBay, tried to hide the fact that he didn't have permission from Sega for this movie (and was actually sent at least two cease-and desists, one from Sega and another from Dic), and trying to trick random artists to work on his film for free and basically give him all the credit. When most people rightfully told him to fuck off, he'd rant and scream about how they weren't "real" sonic fans until he'd eat a ban. Rinse, repeat, and he must have done this in at least 10 different Sonic communities at the time.
> 
> ...


Man this is some old school craziness, i love it!


----------



## Cool kitties club (Nov 15, 2021)

axeltrite said:


> View attachment 2713303
> (Tweet | Archive)
> 
> We do furry ops now? *Reddit* and "altright" are both working together to do elite furry ops as well, apparently.


I hate this attitude with furries that you have to accept everyone its what leads to the rampant grooming problem. Which, is now made even worse with the modern furry self righteousness "Its so woke and anti fascist to hang around pedos and zoos!"


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 15, 2021)

Lady Reines said:


> After all, the cruelest words the biblical Jesus ever had for anyone was 1.) against those who "plundered" children, saying they should have never been born at all and it would be better for them to just disappear.


He said a bit more than that.
"But whoso shall offend one of these little ones which believe in me, it were better for him that a millstone were hanged about his neck, and that he were drowned in the depth of the sea."  Matthew 18:6.


----------



## Lady Reines (Nov 15, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> He said a bit more than that.
> "But whoso shall offend one of these little ones which believe in me, it were better for him that a millstone were hanged about his neck, and that he were drowned in the depth of the sea."  Matthew 18:6.


Damn, Jesus really was party rocking in the hou 
se tonight


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Nov 15, 2021)

Strayserval said:


> Man this is some old school craziness, i love it!


The drama he’s in now is with some manipulative troon that claims that he was groomed or whatever but the troon has a history of being uber manipulative and lying constantly.
Allegation:


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 16, 2021)

Cedric_Eff said:


> The drama he’s in now is with some manipulative troon that claims that he was groomed or whatever but the troon has a history of being uber manipulative and lying constantly.
> Allegation:
> View attachment 2721160


Way I see it unless there's actual screencaps of this tranny being groomed as he claimed, I have to side with the sonic autist on this one.


----------



## 4 gold chains (Nov 16, 2021)

Raindrops said:


> ZNA has an official Twitter now. They even clarified that they're a _pending_ nonprofit; most likely to avoid legal issues. These dog fuckers are awfully cautious; Sappho has also avoided showing herself. The most she's done is say she has "realistic" German Shepherd paws on around her lower abdomen to symbolize her "relationship" with her "mate". Sick freak.
> 
> View attachment 2719319
> (Archive)
> ...



Guess they saw my false 501c3 claim reply to this thread omegalul


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 16, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> He said a bit more than that.
> "But whoso shall offend one of these little ones which believe in me, it were better for him that a millstone were hanged about his neck, and that he were drowned in the depth of the sea."  Matthew 18:6.



'Professing themselves to be wise, they became fools, And changed the glory of the uncorruptible God into an image made like to corruptible man, and to birds, and fourfooted beasts, and creeping things. Wherefore God also gave them up to uncleanness through the lusts of their own hearts, to dishonour their own bodies between themselves: Who changed the truth of God into a lie, and worshipped and served the creature more than the Creator, who is blessed for ever. Amen.

For this cause God gave them up unto vile affections: for even their women did change the natural use into that which is against nature: And likewise also the men, leaving the natural use of the woman, burned in their lust one toward another; men with men working that which is unseemly, and receiving in themselves that recompence of their error which was meet.

And even as they did not like to retain God in their knowledge, God gave them over to a reprobate mind, to do those things which are not convenient; Being filled with all unrighteousness, fornication, wickedness, covetousness, maliciousness; full of envy, murder, debate, deceit, malignity; whisperers, Backbiters, haters of God, despiteful, proud, boasters, inventors of evil things, disobedient to parents, Without understanding, covenantbreakers, without natural affection, implacable, unmerciful: Who knowing the judgment of God, that they which commit such things are worthy of death, not only do the same, but have pleasure in them that do them.'
Romans 1: 22-32


'Know ye not that the unrighteous shall not inherit the kingdom of God? Be not deceived: neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor effeminate, nor abusers of themselves with mankind, Nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners, shall inherit the kingdom of God. And such were some of you: but ye are washed, but ye are sanctified, but ye are justified in the name of the Lord Jesus, and by the Spirit of our God.'
I Corinthians 6: 9-11


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Nov 16, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Way I see it unless there's actual screencaps of this tranny being groomed as he claimed, I have to side with the sonic autist on this one.


And the likely thing that caused it is likely because he doesn’t suck up to trannies.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Nov 16, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> He might have found Jesus, but I don't think Jesus found him.


The only Jesus he found is Kobidobidog. That's bad.


----------



## Emperor Percival Tachyon (Nov 16, 2021)

Cedric_Eff said:


> Richard “I’m involved with so many different Sonic fan projects and ABDL connoisseur” Kuta’s take on trannies.
> View attachment 2717890View attachment 2717891View attachment 2717892View attachment 2717893View attachment 2717894View attachment 2717895View attachment 2717896View attachment 2717897View attachment 2717898View attachment 2717900View attachment 2717901



Seems like even Gregdolyne's family wants nothing to do with him.



Twitter | Archive

If I were to take a guess WHY... well come on. It's obviously for being an insufferable troon. Just looking at his bio tells you all you need to know.





Cedric_Eff said:


> The Greg guy unironically looks like Chris Chan


Holy shit you weren't kidding:


Twitter | Archive



Spoiler: Full Images


----------



## Racoober (Nov 16, 2021)

Emperor Percival Tachyon said:


> Holy shit you weren't kidding:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god the resemblance is uncanny


----------



## Magikoopa (Nov 16, 2021)

Emperor Percival Tachyon said:


> Seems like even Gregdolyne's family wants nothing to do with him.
> 
> If I were to take a guess WHY... well come on. It's obviously for being an insufferable troon. Just looking at his bio tells you all you need to know.
> 
> Holy shit you weren't kidding:


That Cherokee lineage really jumps out at you doesn't it?
I thought the "1/64th cherokee" bullshit heritage claim fad fell out of vogue years ago. For someone really proud of their "heritage" they sure are openly and bitterly resentful of their elders


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 16, 2021)

Emperor Percival Tachyon said:


> View attachment 2721983


His profile art reminds me of political cartoons or courtroom sketches.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 16, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> His profile art reminds me of political cartoons or courtroom sketches.


Makes sense. That face is a crime scene.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 16, 2021)

Emperor Percival Tachyon said:


> Holy shit you weren't kidding:


Normally I disregard the "This is like chris chan" posting as faggotry but...yea he really does look like Chris.


Emperor Percival Tachyon said:


> Seems like even Gregdolyne's family wants nothing to do with him.


Imagine shitting on your grandma. Fuck dude.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Nov 16, 2021)

Emperor Percival Tachyon said:


> Seems like even Gregdolyne's family wants nothing to do with him.
> 
> View attachment 2721978View attachment 2721980
> Twitter | Archive
> ...


It also doesn’t help that apparently his Aunt’s given the green light to Rich to maybe get lawyers involved if shit gets serious. Apparently the accusations that this Greg guy has taken isn’t light at all, very serious allegations.

Update to the Richmunk situation.
More stuff going on with the Greg guy. More opinions about LGBT stuff.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 16, 2021)

Cedric_Eff said:


> And the likely thing that caused it is likely because he doesn’t suck up to trannies.


Honestly I think the poor guy is getting cancelled now because said tranny had been groomed and convinced that the normal person was the groomer.



retardmode99 said:


> these tards cannot grasp that peoples opinions and values may differ from theirs, and if they do, they need to be ostracised because there is some insane plot to 'convert' you into a.. normal rational person?  ironically, their fucking forced idpol tranny cult does the exact converting and brainwashing they are crying about. they're utterly terrified you might challenge your own views or any of the crap they drill into people. the definition of wrongthink. very controlling behaviour


I mean to these exceptional people they think the average boomer Trump supporter is mentally deranged. They think the average normies who doesn't like troons is suffering from internalized homophobia.
They can't possibly understand why most people think they're is only 2 genders. These people think that they're exceptionally smart individuals.
The reality is they're just exceptional individuals.


----------



## Raindrops (Nov 16, 2021)

The zoo-bitch has more shit up.




{Twitter | Archive}

In her YouTube video, she just rambles on about how meeting fellow animal rapists has been such a good thing for her, talks about how people irl don't care that she takes dog dick up the ass when she "came out" to them, speaks on "protecting" younger zoos (she's suspected to be grooming kids into thinking her fetish is okay), and all of that fun shit. She's also apparently watching this forum, since she brought up how a "really, _really _toxic forum" is trying to dox her, so hi dog-fucker <3

Outside of that, she bragged about how secure their website is.




I'll update this with the archived video later if someone else doesn't get to it first.

The sheep shaggers also have an official YouTube here.
{Archive for channel about}


----------



## Magikoopa (Nov 16, 2021)

"Protecting younger zoophiles" is a real sucker-punch of a phrase. I'm amazed they actually went on to elaborate with their efforts towards marketing zoophilia on shit like Tik Tok, and basically confirming they've been touching base with actual kids over this shit. The Farms will probably be the least of their worries soon


----------



## Raindrops (Nov 17, 2021)

Magikoopa said:


> "Protecting younger zoophiles" is a real sucker-punch of a phrase. I'm amazed they actually went on to elaborate with their efforts towards marketing zoophilia on shit like Tik Tok, and basically confirming they've been touching base with actual kids over this shit. The Farms will probably be the least of their worries soon


She also appeared in a TikTok live talking about how she actually doesn't own a dog and is currently single, lmfao. Pretty sure she's not trans; her voice didn't sound as whorish as in her videos, but it was still distinctly female.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Nov 17, 2021)

Emperor Percival Tachyon said:


> Seems like even Gregdolyne's family wants nothing to do with him.
> 
> View attachment 2721978View attachment 2721980
> Twitter | Archive
> ...


Gregdolyne’s simps



			https://twitter.com/docsmithc0001/status/1460602317636526083?s=21


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Nov 17, 2021)

Emperor Percival Tachyon said:


> Seems like even Gregdolyne's family wants nothing to do with him.
> 
> View attachment 2721978View attachment 2721980
> Twitter | Archive
> ...



First image that popped into my mind after seeing those pictures.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Nov 17, 2021)

Absurdist Laughter said:


> View attachment 2725322
> First image that popped into my mind after seeing those pictures.


Richmunk claims that they changed after they got a girlfriend and somehow made Greg into Gregdolyne.



The sad reality is, women are one of the leading causes of generating insufferable trans people.


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Nov 17, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Honestly I think the poor guy is getting cancelled now because said tranny had been groomed and convinced that the normal person was the groomer.


Bold of you to consider anyone in that scenario to be "normal".  This Richmunk guy is just a different breed of stupid while Gregdolyne is just another garden variety troon.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 17, 2021)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> Bold of you to consider anyone in that scenario to be "normal".  This Richmunk guy is just a different breed of stupid while Gregdolyne is just another garden variety troon.


Here's my stance on things after reading through this shit.

Greg is a fat faggot now, and his family has at this point tossed his ass for being a piece of shit to them. They've given him very much leeway to pull a lolsuit, and if that happens it will be funny. Richmunk's a sped, but he's also very aware of what's happening, and the fact that he's talking to the family and are in good communication with them makes you wonder how bad Greg really was.

As is the situation with the poop eater who put zoos on a cross, if anyone has to pick a side, pick the one that isn't the fat retarded tranny.



Raindrops said:


> Outside of that, she bragged about how secure their website is.


I give them one week before someone nukes the server.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 17, 2021)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> Bold of you to consider anyone in that scenario to be "normal".  This Richmunk guy is just a different breed of stupid while Gregdolyne is just another garden variety troon.


I'm going to say this whichever side the troon is on is almost always the more exceptional side.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Nov 17, 2021)

Richmunk’s rant


----------



## Pringles Can (Nov 17, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> I give them one week before someone nukes the server.


Shit man, I give it 3 days


----------



## JethroTullamore (Nov 18, 2021)

I’m much too lazy, and really don’t give a shit, but some of this should probably be put in the weirdos thread.


----------



## Raindrops (Nov 18, 2021)

Lmao, Picsart commented on art done by one of the kids Sappho is grooming into believing fucking animals is okay. I'm hoping for chaos to ensue.




(Archive)


----------



## Strayserval (Nov 18, 2021)

So do we make a thread now or after Sappho gets raided for diddling kids?


----------



## Raindrops (Nov 18, 2021)

Looks like she's gonna be able to be milked for a long time, at this rate.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 18, 2021)

Strayserval said:


> So do we make a thread now or after Sappho gets raided for diddling kids?


Does anyone have her dox? That's the first step for a thread.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 18, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Does anyone have her dox? That's the first step for a thread.


No it's not. The first step for a thread is making a good OP. Dox is a dessert but if your OP is shit it won't matter even if you have her SSN and credit cards.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 18, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> No it's not. The first step for a thread is making a good OP. Dox is a dessert but if your OP is shit it won't matter even if you have her SSN and credit cards.


That's fair. You're right, a good OP is the priority.

Still, with so much shit clearly on display for Sappho so long as the writer has a decent grasp of the English language and knows how to archive, I can't see how anyone would write a poor OP. Sappho is just that good a potential lolcow.


----------



## mantan (Nov 18, 2021)

Does anyone have archives of the vids he privated? Don't think there was anything that funny except him talking in his real voice, but it would still be nice to have those to accentuate that Sappho's lolcow journey started with transbianism, like with so many other true and honest cows.


----------



## Cool kitties club (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Raindrops (Nov 19, 2021)

Lmao, Picsart finally deleted their comment under the zoophile art


----------



## Maricón de Mierda (Nov 19, 2021)

On ZooCommunity, I saw a thread (archive) with the question "Would you like to see zoophiles in movies the same way homosexuality is included?" Of course all the answers are exceptional in their own ways, coming from animal fuckers, but this one really stood out to me:






> Say No to the commodification of zoophilia. The last thing the animals need is turning zoophilia into just another commodity on the sexual "market". Dignity and pride does not come from begging society "to be accepted" , it comes from the liberty to say "NO".


Every paragraph contains a brilliant pearl of autism, but the final paragraph really seals the deal. Each sentence is a masterpiece.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 19, 2021)

Maricón de Mierda said:


> On ZooCommunity, I saw a thread (archive) with the question "Would you like to see zoophiles in movies the same way homosexuality is included?" Of course all the answers are exceptional in their own ways, coming from animal fuckers, but this one really stood out to me:
> 
> View attachment 2730635
> 
> Every paragraph contains a brilliant pearl of autism, but the final paragraph really seals the deal. Each sentence is a masterpiece.


Oh, this _infuriates_ me.

Seeing someone who is perfectly capable of higher reasoning, but at the same time a total slave to his dick like that... what a fucking waste of brain cells. Yes, he presents the exact same arguments as a lot of _very _reasonable gay people: inclusion for its own sake is vapid and cheapens your cause, no matter what cause it is, as well as making for a worse creative product. But at the same time he's a horsefucker so _his argument is invalid_. Fuck, him being a horsefucker makes the argument weaker by association. He's making gay people look bad by trying to appropriate their talking points.

As far as I'm concerned, this asshole is _worse _than the legions of coombrained idiots who think humping their dog is a-OK. Most of them are either deluded or ignorant, or just downright mentally unfit. Mr. I-Fuck-Horses here, though? He's entirely, perfectly, and completely aware of what he's doing. He's clearly lucid. He very likely has a productive life outside of fucking horses. He knows it's wrong and he knows on just how many levels it's wrong, he just _willingly _chooses to ignore it because it makes his pee-pee hard.

That's about as close to perfect evil as you can get: choosing to do wrong with your mind clear and both your eyes open, without any external pressure, just because "it feels good". I hope there's a special place in hell for him.


----------



## Raindrops (Nov 19, 2021)

It's almost sad how deluded these people are. They'd be useful doing literally anything else.
(Archive)


----------



## deermeat (Nov 19, 2021)

Cool kitties club said:


>


Oh I bet they're gonna de-claw that poor kitty.  Gee. For people who say animals can consent- they sure do love to keep animals from fighting back their advances.
I wish we knew what pet store they are trying to apply to. Hope these people choke to death lmao.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Nov 19, 2021)

Cool kitties club said:


>


After Aluzky, zoos talking about getting jobs around pets is almost enough to hit me with an aneurysm.


----------



## Big Bang (Nov 19, 2021)

In order to fuck a cat, you have to restrain it in potentially damaging ways to the cat. They can wriggle out of many restraints. There was one video I saw of a man fucking a cat. The cat's upper half was stuck inside a dresser drawer. It was closed as tight as it could to keep the cat trapped in order for a man to rape it. Considering how wriggly cats are, to keep it trapped in that dresser with half its body hanging out would be painful for the cat due to the pressure and sharp edges of the drawer jammed into both its stomach and its back. The cat was in obvious pain, screaming when he stuck his penis in. There's a reason zoophiles only fuck sedated or dead cats. Even without claws, they will try to maul you if you try to rape them. A zoophile who has claimed to fuck a cat has committed a very painful rape on said animal. A person who can rape a cat--an animal that _will_ fight back if you try to penetrate it--might potentially be a psychopath. A dog may not tell you 'no'; a horse may not tell you 'no'; a goat may not tell you 'no'; a cat will _always tell you 'no'. _The lack of retaliation to sex may be treated as consent to zoophiles, but if even a non-sapient domesticated animal says no, and tries to defend itself against your sexual assault, it's rape. I would believe it's a sign of psychopathy to go through such lengths to rape a living cat. Every story you see of a cat having been raped involves intense trauma to the cat's genitalia that requires stitching at the very least but more commonly major external and internal surgery combined.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Nov 19, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> In order to fuck a cat, you have to restrain it in potentially damaging ways to the cat. They can wriggle out of many restraints. There was one video I saw of a man fucking a cat. The cat's upper half was stuck inside a dresser drawer. It was closed as tight as it could to keep the cat trapped in order for a man to rape it. Considering how wriggly cats are, to keep it trapped in that dresser with half its body hanging out would be painful for the cat due to the pressure and sharp edges of the drawer jammed into both its stomach and its back. The cat was in obvious pain, screaming when he stuck his penis in. There's a reason zoophiles only fuck sedated or dead cats. Even without claws, they will try to maul you if you try to rape them. A zoophile who has claimed to fuck a cat has committed a very painful rape on said animal. A person who can rape a cat--an animal that _will_ fight back if you try to penetrate it--might potentially be a psychopath. A dog may not tell you 'no'; a horse may not tell you 'no'; a goat may not tell you 'no'; a cat will _always tell you 'no'. _The lack of retaliation to sex may be treated as consent to zoophiles, but if even a non-sapient domesticated animal says no, and tries to defend itself against your sexual assault, it's rape. I would believe it's a sign of psychopathy to go through such lengths to rape a living cat. Every story you see of a cat having been raped involves intense trauma to the cat's genitalia that requires stitching at the very least but more commonly major external and internal surgery combined.


Nigger what


----------



## Spoonomancer (Nov 19, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> In order to fuck a cat, you have to restrain it in potentially damaging ways to the cat. They can wriggle out of many restraints. There was one video I saw of a man fucking a cat. The cat's upper half was stuck inside a dresser drawer. It was closed as tight as it could to keep the cat trapped in order for a man to rape it. Considering how wriggly cats are, to keep it trapped in that dresser with half its body hanging out would be painful for the cat due to the pressure and sharp edges of the drawer jammed into both its stomach and its back. The cat was in obvious pain, screaming when he stuck his penis in. There's a reason zoophiles only fuck sedated or dead cats. Even without claws, they will try to maul you if you try to rape them. A zoophile who has claimed to fuck a cat has committed a very painful rape on said animal. A person who can rape a cat--an animal that _will_ fight back if you try to penetrate it--might potentially be a psychopath. A dog may not tell you 'no'; a horse may not tell you 'no'; a goat may not tell you 'no'; a cat will _always tell you 'no'. _The lack of retaliation to sex may be treated as consent to zoophiles, but if even a non-sapient domesticated animal says no, and tries to defend itself against your sexual assault, it's rape. I would believe it's a sign of psychopathy to go through such lengths to rape a living cat. Every story you see of a cat having been raped involves intense trauma to the cat's genitalia that requires stitching at the very least but more commonly major external and internal surgery combined.


Nigger what the fuck is this bullshit why and how would you watch this


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 19, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> In order to fuck a cat, you have to restrain it in potentially damaging ways to the cat. They can wriggle out of many restraints. There was one video I saw of a man fucking a cat. The cat's upper half was stuck inside a dresser drawer. It was closed as tight as it could to keep the cat trapped in order for a man to rape it. Considering how wriggly cats are, to keep it trapped in that dresser with half its body hanging out would be painful for the cat due to the pressure and sharp edges of the drawer jammed into both its stomach and its back. The cat was in obvious pain, screaming when he stuck his penis in. There's a reason zoophiles only fuck sedated or dead cats. Even without claws, they will try to maul you if you try to rape them. A zoophile who has claimed to fuck a cat has committed a very painful rape on said animal. A person who can rape a cat--an animal that _will_ fight back if you try to penetrate it--might potentially be a psychopath. A dog may not tell you 'no'; a horse may not tell you 'no'; a goat may not tell you 'no'; a cat will _always tell you 'no'. _The lack of retaliation to sex may be treated as consent to zoophiles, but if even a non-sapient domesticated animal says no, and tries to defend itself against your sexual assault, it's rape. I would believe it's a sign of psychopathy to go through such lengths to rape a living cat. Every story you see of a cat having been raped involves intense trauma to the cat's genitalia that requires stitching at the very least but more commonly major external and internal surgery combined.


An explanation to why you would watch this is in order.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Nov 19, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> In order to fuck a cat, you have to restrain it in potentially damaging ways to the cat. They can wriggle out of many restraints. There was one video I saw of a man fucking a cat. The cat's upper half was stuck inside a dresser drawer. It was closed as tight as it could to keep the cat trapped in order for a man to rape it. Considering how wriggly cats are, to keep it trapped in that dresser with half its body hanging out would be painful for the cat due to the pressure and sharp edges of the drawer jammed into both its stomach and its back. The cat was in obvious pain, screaming when he stuck his penis in. There's a reason zoophiles only fuck sedated or dead cats. Even without claws, they will try to maul you if you try to rape them. A zoophile who has claimed to fuck a cat has committed a very painful rape on said animal. A person who can rape a cat--an animal that _will_ fight back if you try to penetrate it--might potentially be a psychopath. A dog may not tell you 'no'; a horse may not tell you 'no'; a goat may not tell you 'no'; a cat will _always tell you 'no'. _The lack of retaliation to sex may be treated as consent to zoophiles, but if even a non-sapient domesticated animal says no, and tries to defend itself against your sexual assault, it's rape. I would believe it's a sign of psychopathy to go through such lengths to rape a living cat. Every story you see of a cat having been raped involves intense trauma to the cat's genitalia that requires stitching at the very least but more commonly major external and internal surgery combined.


I don't care how informative this is, why the fuck did you watch such a video? Let alone in such a way that you analyzed how he managed to pull it off.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Nov 19, 2021)

Cody Straymen said:


> Hey everyone here! This is the Cody Straymen that everyone has been talking about. Someone, not naming names, told me about it and I decided to read everything you have to say. I'm going to explain some things and want full transparency.
> 
> I admit I am a few chicken nuggets from being on my 600 Pound Life, a show I watched religiously on TV when it first came out. I've been struggling with my weight ever since I was young, coming from a family that always had bigger portions and were the type to rather me stay in then go outside to play since I lived in the ghetto. They had every right to be afraid their only child could of got shot or robbed, plus our apartment building was between two bars so I'd also have drinks to deal with. Sadly no, no backyard.
> 
> ...


Who the t7ck


TheBigOne said:


> In order to fuck a cat, you have to restrain it in potentially damaging ways to the cat. They can wriggle out of many restraints. There was one video I saw of a man fucking a cat. The cat's upper half was stuck inside a dresser drawer. It was closed as tight as it could to keep the cat trapped in order for a man to rape it. Considering how wriggly cats are, to keep it trapped in that dresser with half its body hanging out would be painful for the cat due to the pressure and sharp edges of the drawer jammed into both its stomach and its back. The cat was in obvious pain, screaming when he stuck his penis in. There's a reason zoophiles only fuck sedated or dead cats. Even without claws, they will try to maul you if you try to rape them. A zoophile who has claimed to fuck a cat has committed a very painful rape on said animal. A person who can rape a cat--an animal that _will_ fight back if you try to penetrate it--might potentially be a psychopath. A dog may not tell you 'no'; a horse may not tell you 'no'; a goat may not tell you 'no'; a cat will _always tell you 'no'. _The lack of retaliation to sex may be treated as consent to zoophiles, but if even a non-sapient domesticated animal says no, and tries to defend itself against your sexual assault, it's rape. I would believe it's a sign of psychopathy to go through such lengths to rape a living cat. Every story you see of a cat having been raped involves intense trauma to the cat's genitalia that requires stitching at the very least but more commonly major external and internal surgery combined.


nab ruoy yojnE


----------



## Professional Lurker (Nov 19, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> In order to fuck a cat, you have to restrain it in potentially damaging ways to the cat. They can wriggle out of many restraints. There was one video I saw of a man fucking a cat. The cat's upper half was stuck inside a dresser drawer. It was closed as tight as it could to keep the cat trapped in order for a man to rape it. Considering how wriggly cats are, to keep it trapped in that dresser with half its body hanging out would be painful for the cat due to the pressure and sharp edges of the drawer jammed into both its stomach and its back. The cat was in obvious pain, screaming when he stuck his penis in. There's a reason zoophiles only fuck sedated or dead cats. Even without claws, they will try to maul you if you try to rape them. A zoophile who has claimed to fuck a cat has committed a very painful rape on said animal. A person who can rape a cat--an animal that _will_ fight back if you try to penetrate it--might potentially be a psychopath. A dog may not tell you 'no'; a horse may not tell you 'no'; a goat may not tell you 'no'; a cat will _always tell you 'no'. _The lack of retaliation to sex may be treated as consent to zoophiles, but if even a non-sapient domesticated animal says no, and tries to defend itself against your sexual assault, it's rape. I would believe it's a sign of psychopathy to go through such lengths to rape a living cat. Every story you see of a cat having been raped involves intense trauma to the cat's genitalia that requires stitching at the very least but more commonly major external and internal surgery combined.


Okay... don't even LOOK into Animal Control while eating breakfast. Lesson learned.


----------



## Raindrops (Nov 19, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> In order to fuck a cat, you have to restrain it in potentially damaging ways to the cat. They can wriggle out of many restraints. There was one video I saw of a man fucking a cat. The cat's upper half was stuck inside a dresser drawer. It was closed as tight as it could to keep the cat trapped in order for a man to rape it. Considering how wriggly cats are, to keep it trapped in that dresser with half its body hanging out would be painful for the cat due to the pressure and sharp edges of the drawer jammed into both its stomach and its back. The cat was in obvious pain, screaming when he stuck his penis in. There's a reason zoophiles only fuck sedated or dead cats. Even without claws, they will try to maul you if you try to rape them. A zoophile who has claimed to fuck a cat has committed a very painful rape on said animal. A person who can rape a cat--an animal that _will_ fight back if you try to penetrate it--might potentially be a psychopath. A dog may not tell you 'no'; a horse may not tell you 'no'; a goat may not tell you 'no'; a cat will _always tell you 'no'. _The lack of retaliation to sex may be treated as consent to zoophiles, but if even a non-sapient domesticated animal says no, and tries to defend itself against your sexual assault, it's rape. I would believe it's a sign of psychopathy to go through such lengths to rape a living cat. Every story you see of a cat having been raped involves intense trauma to the cat's genitalia that requires stitching at the very least but more commonly major external and internal surgery combined.



I'm going to need you to pay for my therapy and then put yourself down for your own sake.


----------



## Big Bang (Nov 19, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> An explanation to why you would watch this is in order.


There are things I have to do for my job that most people do not have to do. I am thankful that animal rapists not high on the list of importance. It means I don't have to watch many videos of sexual abuse of an animal. When I do, it is generally horrific enough for me to remember for a long time. There is something about animal abuse that makes me sick in a way that egregious crimes against humans does not (due to desensitization).


----------



## One Sick Puppy (Nov 19, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> In order to fuck a cat, you have to restrain it in potentially damaging ways to the cat. They can wriggle out of many restraints. There was one video I saw of a man fucking a cat. The cat's upper half was stuck inside a dresser drawer. It was closed as tight as it could to keep the cat trapped in order for a man to rape it. Considering how wriggly cats are, to keep it trapped in that dresser with half its body hanging out would be painful for the cat due to the pressure and sharp edges of the drawer jammed into both its stomach and its back. The cat was in obvious pain, screaming when he stuck his penis in. There's a reason zoophiles only fuck sedated or dead cats. Even without claws, they will try to maul you if you try to rape them. A zoophile who has claimed to fuck a cat has committed a very painful rape on said animal. A person who can rape a cat--an animal that _will_ fight back if you try to penetrate it--might potentially be a psychopath. A dog may not tell you 'no'; a horse may not tell you 'no'; a goat may not tell you 'no'; a cat will _always tell you 'no'. _The lack of retaliation to sex may be treated as consent to zoophiles, but if even a non-sapient domesticated animal says no, and tries to defend itself against your sexual assault, it's rape. I would believe it's a sign of psychopathy to go through such lengths to rape a living cat. Every story you see of a cat having been raped involves intense trauma to the cat's genitalia that requires stitching at the very least but more commonly major external and internal surgery combined.


what the fuck


----------



## Crossed Animal (Nov 19, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> In order to fuck a cat, you have to restrain it in potentially damaging ways to the cat. They can wriggle out of many restraints. There was one video I saw of a man fucking a cat. The cat's upper half was stuck inside a dresser drawer. It was closed as tight as it could to keep the cat trapped in order for a man to rape it. Considering how wriggly cats are, to keep it trapped in that dresser with half its body hanging out would be painful for the cat due to the pressure and sharp edges of the drawer jammed into both its stomach and its back. The cat was in obvious pain, screaming when he stuck his penis in. There's a reason zoophiles only fuck sedated or dead cats. Even without claws, they will try to maul you if you try to rape them. A zoophile who has claimed to fuck a cat has committed a very painful rape on said animal. A person who can rape a cat--an animal that _will_ fight back if you try to penetrate it--might potentially be a psychopath. A dog may not tell you 'no'; a horse may not tell you 'no'; a goat may not tell you 'no'; a cat will _always tell you 'no'. _The lack of retaliation to sex may be treated as consent to zoophiles, but if even a non-sapient domesticated animal says no, and tries to defend itself against your sexual assault, it's rape. I would believe it's a sign of psychopathy to go through such lengths to rape a living cat. Every story you see of a cat having been raped involves intense trauma to the cat's genitalia that requires stitching at the very least but more commonly major external and internal surgery combined.


So you're saying there's a _chance _Shane Dawson might have done it.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Nov 19, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> In order to fuck a cat, you have to restrain it in potentially damaging ways to the cat. They can wriggle out of many restraints. There was one video I saw of a man fucking a cat. The cat's upper half was stuck inside a dresser drawer. It was closed as tight as it could to keep the cat trapped in order for a man to rape it. Considering how wriggly cats are, to keep it trapped in that dresser with half its body hanging out would be painful for the cat due to the pressure and sharp edges of the drawer jammed into both its stomach and its back. The cat was in obvious pain, screaming when he stuck his penis in. There's a reason zoophiles only fuck sedated or dead cats. Even without claws, they will try to maul you if you try to rape them. A zoophile who has claimed to fuck a cat has committed a very painful rape on said animal. A person who can rape a cat--an animal that _will_ fight back if you try to penetrate it--might potentially be a psychopath. A dog may not tell you 'no'; a horse may not tell you 'no'; a goat may not tell you 'no'; a cat will _always tell you 'no'. _The lack of retaliation to sex may be treated as consent to zoophiles, but if even a non-sapient domesticated animal says no, and tries to defend itself against your sexual assault, it's rape. I would believe it's a sign of psychopathy to go through such lengths to rape a living cat. Every story you see of a cat having been raped involves intense trauma to the cat's genitalia that requires stitching at the very least but more commonly major external and internal surgery combined.


10/10 copypasta


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 19, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> In order to fuck a cat, you have to restrain it in potentially damaging ways to the cat. They can wriggle out of many restraints. There was one video I saw of a man fucking a cat. The cat's upper half was stuck inside a dresser drawer. It was closed as tight as it could to keep the cat trapped in order for a man to rape it. Considering how wriggly cats are, to keep it trapped in that dresser with half its body hanging out would be painful for the cat due to the pressure and sharp edges of the drawer jammed into both its stomach and its back. The cat was in obvious pain, screaming when he stuck his penis in. There's a reason zoophiles only fuck sedated or dead cats. Even without claws, they will try to maul you if you try to rape them. A zoophile who has claimed to fuck a cat has committed a very painful rape on said animal. A person who can rape a cat--an animal that _will_ fight back if you try to penetrate it--might potentially be a psychopath. A dog may not tell you 'no'; a horse may not tell you 'no'; a goat may not tell you 'no'; a cat will _always tell you 'no'. _The lack of retaliation to sex may be treated as consent to zoophiles, but if even a non-sapient domesticated animal says no, and tries to defend itself against your sexual assault, it's rape. I would believe it's a sign of psychopathy to go through such lengths to rape a living cat. Every story you see of a cat having been raped involves intense trauma to the cat's genitalia that requires stitching at the very least but more commonly major external and internal surgery combined.


The fact you remember this shit vividly is beyond fucked and I hope you get committed


----------



## Strayserval (Nov 19, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> In order to fuck a cat, you have to restrain it in potentially damaging ways to the cat. They can wriggle out of many restraints. There was one video I saw of a man fucking a cat. The cat's upper half was stuck inside a dresser drawer. It was closed as tight as it could to keep the cat trapped in order for a man to rape it. Considering how wriggly cats are, to keep it trapped in that dresser with half its body hanging out would be painful for the cat due to the pressure and sharp edges of the drawer jammed into both its stomach and its back. The cat was in obvious pain, screaming when he stuck his penis in. There's a reason zoophiles only fuck sedated or dead cats. Even without claws, they will try to maul you if you try to rape them. A zoophile who has claimed to fuck a cat has committed a very painful rape on said animal. A person who can rape a cat--an animal that _will_ fight back if you try to penetrate it--might potentially be a psychopath. A dog may not tell you 'no'; a horse may not tell you 'no'; a goat may not tell you 'no'; a cat will _always tell you 'no'. _The lack of retaliation to sex may be treated as consent to zoophiles, but if even a non-sapient domesticated animal says no, and tries to defend itself against your sexual assault, it's rape. I would believe it's a sign of psychopathy to go through such lengths to rape a living cat. Every story you see of a cat having been raped involves intense trauma to the cat's genitalia that requires stitching at the very least but more commonly major external and internal surgery combined.


Typical AC post


----------



## Noebel (Nov 19, 2021)

Frank D'arbo said:


> The fact you remember this shit vividly is beyond fucked and I hope you get committed


I assume it would be hard to just forget shit like this, unless your brain blocks the memory outright.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 19, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> There are things I have to do for my job that most people do not have to do. I am thankful that animal rapists not high on the list of importance. It means I don't have to watch many videos of sexual abuse of an animal. When I do, it is generally horrific enough for me to remember for a long time. There is something about animal abuse that makes me sick in a way that egregious crimes against humans does not (due to desensitization).


Ok, alright, for a moment I thought you were going out of your way to find this shit.


----------



## Lion (Nov 19, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> In order to fuck a cat, you have to restrain it in potentially damaging ways to the cat. They can wriggle out of many restraints. There was one video I saw of a man fucking a cat. The cat's upper half was stuck inside a dresser drawer. It was closed as tight as it could to keep the cat trapped in order for a man to rape it. Considering how wriggly cats are, to keep it trapped in that dresser with half its body hanging out would be painful for the cat due to the pressure and sharp edges of the drawer jammed into both its stomach and its back. The cat was in obvious pain, screaming when he stuck his penis in. There's a reason zoophiles only fuck sedated or dead cats. Even without claws, they will try to maul you if you try to rape them. A zoophile who has claimed to fuck a cat has committed a very painful rape on said animal. A person who can rape a cat--an animal that _will_ fight back if you try to penetrate it--might potentially be a psychopath. A dog may not tell you 'no'; a horse may not tell you 'no'; a goat may not tell you 'no'; a cat will _always tell you 'no'. _The lack of retaliation to sex may be treated as consent to zoophiles, but if even a non-sapient domesticated animal says no, and tries to defend itself against your sexual assault, it's rape. I would believe it's a sign of psychopathy to go through such lengths to rape a living cat. Every story you see of a cat having been raped involves intense trauma to the cat's genitalia that requires stitching at the very least but more commonly major external and internal surgery combined.



i feel like this is the kind of thing you keep to yourself.


----------



## Raindrops (Nov 20, 2021)

Apparently raping animals is an opinion protected under the constitution now.




(Archive)


----------



## Crossed Animal (Nov 20, 2021)

Raindrops said:


> Apparently raping animals is an opinion protected under the constitution now.
> View attachment 2734299
> (Archive)


Sounds about right. 

Raping animals is an opinion protected by the first amendment, just as shooting an animal fucker in minecraft is an action protected by the second.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Nov 20, 2021)

Raindrops said:


> Apparently raping animals is an opinion protected under the constitution now.
> View attachment 2734299
> (Archive)


I'll be damned if America allows people to say, "Animal fucking is OK" but not "You'll never be a woman".


----------



## axeltrite (Nov 20, 2021)

Kuchipatchi said:


> I'll be damned if America allows people to say, "Animal fucking is OK" but not "You'll never be a woman".


Why do people always get freedom of speech and freedom from consequences confused? Sure, you can scream "fire" in a crowded theater, but if there's no fire you're in deep shit. Screaming about criminal activities is likely going to get you doxxed and possibly dead, depending on who you piss off. Is it really worth it to these people?

*Edit: Replied to wrong post, my bad.


----------



## Raindrops (Nov 20, 2021)

Kuchipatchi said:


> I'll be damned if America allows people to say, "Animal fucking is OK" but not "You'll never be a woman".


The fact that they're also trying to piggyback off of the queer community makes me want to see them get beaten like queers do.


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Nov 20, 2021)

Raindrops said:


> Apparently raping animals is an opinion protected under the constitution now.
> View attachment 2734299
> (Archive)


Huh. I thought animal rape was typically protected under communist regimes.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 20, 2021)

GayDemiBoy said:


> Huh. I thought animal rape was typically protected under communist regimes.


It's not. Communist regimes tend to be far more socially conservative than these degenerates think they are. Social ethos are a very easy leash for the government to control the population's behavior with.


----------



## Raindrops (Nov 20, 2021)

_I think I'm going to be sick.jpg_

When are we bringing back bullying in schools?


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 20, 2021)

Raindrops said:


> _I think I'm going to be sick.jpg_
> 
> When are we bringing back bullying in schools?


The pro-BGLT+ movement was worse than a mistake.


----------



## what the shitfuck (Nov 20, 2021)

Raindrops said:


> _I think I'm going to be sick.jpg_
> 
> When are we bringing back bullying in schools?


_Interspecies-relationships  _


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Nov 20, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> In order to fuck a cat, you have to restrain it in potentially damaging ways to the cat. They can wriggle out of many restraints. There was one video I saw of a man fucking a cat. The cat's upper half was stuck inside a dresser drawer. It was closed as tight as it could to keep the cat trapped in order for a man to rape it. Considering how wriggly cats are, to keep it trapped in that dresser with half its body hanging out would be painful for the cat due to the pressure and sharp edges of the drawer jammed into both its stomach and its back. The cat was in obvious pain, screaming when he stuck his penis in. There's a reason zoophiles only fuck sedated or dead cats. Even without claws, they will try to maul you if you try to rape them. A zoophile who has claimed to fuck a cat has committed a very painful rape on said animal. A person who can rape a cat--an animal that _will_ fight back if you try to penetrate it--might potentially be a psychopath. A dog may not tell you 'no'; a horse may not tell you 'no'; a goat may not tell you 'no'; a cat will _always tell you 'no'. _The lack of retaliation to sex may be treated as consent to zoophiles, but if even a non-sapient domesticated animal says no, and tries to defend itself against your sexual assault, it's rape. I would believe it's a sign of psychopathy to go through such lengths to rape a living cat. Every story you see of a cat having been raped involves intense trauma to the cat's genitalia that requires stitching at the very least but more commonly major external and internal surgery combined.


uh… Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Raindrops (Nov 21, 2021)

To break up the horror, here's some animal fucker tears.




(Archive)

*VIDEO*




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Lion (Nov 21, 2021)

gabriel before his DFE


----------



## Spoonomancer (Nov 21, 2021)

You guys don't understand Khord just wants a boyfriend free girl and that darn dirty troll Benji Snyder is ruining EVERYTHING for him


----------



## Raindrops (Nov 21, 2021)

Lion said:


> View attachment 2737534


The same guy:



(Archive | Tweet)


----------



## Vexillology (Nov 21, 2021)

The physical art/miniatures/knickknack makers are a trip. A lot of classic autistic furries, hiding around in rooms full of lego and making weird shit to put online. A random screenshot of the Furaffinity physical media highlight:



This really sums up the furry arts and crafts community. You have some loon making cool art of flowers with monster faces, someone who can make a passable dog miniature, some copyright infringement, and then a series of pictures that remind you why many people choose to carry guns when they leave the house.


----------



## NotSoAceCat3 (Nov 22, 2021)

Raindrops said:


> The same guy:
> View attachment 2738164
> (Archive | Tweet)




I'm sorry but the point of teachers recieving formal education before being tossed in front of a bunch of toddlers is so they know how to react and be the bigger person instead of lowering themselves to the kid's level.

If you feel the need to scream at a bunch of "babies", over zoophilia of all things, Maybe you should leave the internet because the only big baby around is you.


----------



## SandyCat (Nov 23, 2021)

Was anyone working on a thread for Sappho?

If not I might have enough autism to give it a crack


----------



## Racoober (Nov 23, 2021)

Furry Twitter upset about one of their own and his rich father going on a space trip. This is just from the main thread, lots of people are qrt and subtweeting about it:


----------



## Vampirella (Nov 23, 2021)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> Furry Twitter upset about one of their own and his rich father going on a space trip. This is just from the main thread, lots of people are qrt and subtweeting about it:
> View attachment 2745440
> View attachment 2745441
> View attachment 2745442


All their fursonas should really be crabs, they're mad they can't get out of the bucket. I guarantee that if anyone of them had the money and opportunity to go into space, they'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 23, 2021)

Madam Nekromantik said:


> All their fursonas should really be crabs, they're mad they can't get out of the bucket. I guarantee that if anyone of them had the money and opportunity to go into space, they'd do it in a heartbeat.


With socialism and even communism being hot in the furry fandom (and, more importantly, capitalism and ''''''''fascism'''''''' being anathema to them), this was expected.


----------



## nanny911 (Nov 23, 2021)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> Furry Twitter upset about one of their own and his rich father going on a space trip. This is just from the main thread, lots of people are qrt and subtweeting about it:
> View attachment 2745440
> View attachment 2745441
> View attachment 2745442


>going to space is pointless. Redistribute the wealth

And this is why space exploration has stagnated in the last few decades. Imagine if our species was this obsessive about faster than lightspeed travel, instead of being a bunch of ignoramuses who don't know how many genders there are.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 23, 2021)

nanny911 said:


> >going to space is pointless. Redistribute the wealth
> 
> And this is why space exploration has stagnated in the last few decades. Imagine if our species was this obsessive about faster than lightspeed travel, instead of being a bunch of ignoramuses who don't know how many genders there are.


Who is to say tha the problems on Earth do not have solutions in space?


----------



## nanny911 (Nov 23, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Who is to say tha the problems on Earth do not have solutions in space?


Maybe! Human problems won't disappear as soon as we land on Mars (See: Dune), but if, for example, global warming is real and is killing our planet, the best of course of action might be getting to a new planet to alleviate Earth's ecological stress.

Saying that going to space is pointless is as stupid as saying that exploring new continents is pointless.


----------



## billydero (Nov 23, 2021)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> Furry Twitter upset about one of their own and his rich father going on a space trip. This is just from the main thread, lots of people are qrt and subtweeting about it:
> View attachment 2745440
> View attachment 2745441
> View attachment 2745442


Sorry Furries; Blue Origin won’t let you jerk off to furry porn on the flight.

I feel sorry for the others going with him on this trip…



Oh, and he has an after dark Twitter too. Can hardly wait for his crew mates to ask about that.


----------



## Mikoyan (Nov 23, 2021)

You know what, Furries were up in arms about rich people goin' ta space before.

To be honest, if they're holding the line when it's one of their own? Points for consistency. I look forward to this getting really, really stupid though.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 23, 2021)

Either way, the 'anti-space' mentality rather makes ense. Why spend a finite amount of money on simply exploring the unknown when we could instead pu that money in solving the problems we have today? Scientific stagnation is a small price in the pursuit of basic huma needs.
Then again, that above argument is based on 'why help the rich get richer if the poor are getting poorer?'


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 23, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Either way, the 'anti-space' mentality rather makes ense. Why spend a finite amount of money on simply exploring the unknown when we could instead pu that money in solving the problems we have today? Scientific stagnation is a small price in the pursuit of basic huma needs.
> Then again, that above argument is based on 'why help the rich get richer if the poor are getting poorer?'


I would be perfectly fine if 90% of the budget for the humanities went into STEM instead.

Since that's not happening, I want space exploration. The world is fucked as it is, I want to see what's outside.


----------



## Mikoyan (Nov 23, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I would be perfectly fine if 90% of the budget for the humanities went into STEM instead.
> 
> Since that's not happening, I want space exploration. The world is fucked as it is, I want to see what's outside.


Closely related, I hate how artfags keep trying to make it "STEAM". "Hello, fellow useful skill teachers".


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 23, 2021)

Mikoyan said:


> Closely related, I hate how artfags keep trying to make it "STEAM". "Hello, fellow useful skill teachers".


Soon, that would be 'GOG': Gay, Open-Minded, and Gender Non-Conforming.


----------



## omori (Nov 23, 2021)

For better or worse its probably best to simply stay silent about bigger achievements outside of the furry community: see the retard NASA intern screaming at Homer Hickam and his little friends further fucking shit up.


----------



## Misery Niggas (Nov 23, 2021)

Instead of sending astronauts to the moon 
they should send furries and niggers up there and have them stay there for the benefit of humanity


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 23, 2021)

No one wanted to post it? No one at all?

Well maybe the joke's overused. Tim Curry Space Program.mp4


----------



## Kelly's Yeeted Legs (Nov 23, 2021)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Either way, the 'anti-space' mentality rather makes ense. Why spend a finite amount of money on simply exploring the unknown when we could instead pu that money in solving the problems we have today? Scientific stagnation is a small price in the pursuit of basic huma needs.
> Then again, that above argument is based on 'why help the rich get richer if the poor are getting poorer?'


We've been doing that since the end of the Apollo missions. It's the same old trope as claiming the real answer to all our problems is education. We have more people with college degrees now than at any time in history. Are things any better with all that education floating about? Or is all that education spending actually just creating a lot more furries and genderspecials?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 23, 2021)

Kelly's Yeeted Legs said:


> We've been doing that since the end of the Apollo missions. It's the same old trope as claiming the real answer to all our problems is education. We have more people with college degrees now than at any time in history. Are things any better with all that education floating about? Or is all that education spending actually just creating a lot more furries and genderspecials?


See, this is _definitely_ my STEM education speaking, but I don't consider half of the degrees people get these days "higher education". Take these out and I'm not sure how much better we are now than we were in the 60s when were in full Space Race mode.

I'm sorry for anyone who's in these fields, but by and large the social sciences were a fucking mistake.


----------



## Toilet Grenade (Nov 23, 2021)

Mikoyan said:


> Closely related, I hate how artfags keep trying to make it "STEAM". "Hello, fellow useful skill teachers".



Granted, art is important, but not important enough to be considered higher education.


----------



## nanny911 (Nov 23, 2021)

Kelly's Yeeted Legs said:


> We've been doing that since the end of the Apollo missions. It's the same old trope as claiming the real answer to all our problems is education. We have more people with college degrees now than at any time in history. Are things any better with all that education floating about? Or is all that education spending actually just creating a lot more furries and genderspecials?


Hey did you know that in 2010, there were 34,000 Americans with Ph Ds, and a further 300,000 Americans with MAs on food stamps? At least they're not ignorant(?)


----------



## TheRetardKing (Nov 24, 2021)

Raindrops said:


> Apparently raping animals is an opinion protected under the constitution now.
> View attachment 2734299
> (Archive)


Animal welfare and rights, my ass.


----------



## Big Bang (Nov 24, 2021)

How is it possible that a furry is going into space? Being a furry means you have mental fuckups. Being in space for so long requires you to not be mentally fucked up for the sanity of the entire crew. Money alone should not be the factor of whether someone gets in or not.


Toilet Grenade said:


> Granted, art is important, but not important enough to be considered higher education.


Considering the high majority of current artists don't have higher education, it stands to reason that arts should not be considered higher education.


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Nov 24, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> How is it possible that a furry is going into space? Being a furry means you have mental fuckups. Being in space for so long requires you to not be mentally fucked up for the sanity of the entire crew. Money alone should not be the factor of whether someone gets in or not.


His daddy's paying a shitload of money for his kid to be in low-earth orbit for 20 minutes.  This isn't some extended mission to the ISS or anything.  It's the space travel equivalent of getting on a Hollywood tour bus.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 24, 2021)

D.Va said:


> I was wondering if this was a shitpost but this man has a recurring habit of ordering 40 chicken nuggets and eating them all in one night, so make of that what you will.
> 
> View attachment 2654315View attachment 2654316
> View attachment 2654317View attachment 2654380View attachment 2654328


What are the chances this hamplanet dies from the coof?







What's a matter tough guy, haven't ate enough shit for one night?


----------



## billydero (Nov 24, 2021)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> His daddy's paying a shitload of money for his kid to be in low-earth orbit for 20 minutes.  This isn't some extended mission to the ISS or anything.  It's the space travel equivalent of getting on a Hollywood tour bus.


Exactly. This is no more than a very expensive roller coaster/theme park ride.

And @Mikoyan is right, the stupid and the drama on this is going to be big, and hopefully a lot of fun to watch.

Edit: Guys, this will be great for the COMMUNITY. Finally, normies will take furries seriously. Sure, having doctors and lawyers who are furries didn’t improve the image one bit but a expensive joyride on a rocket, THAT should do it.



I can’t believe there are still furries in 2021 who think the fandoms bad image is fixable.


----------



## Raindrops (Nov 24, 2021)

SandyCat said:


> Was anyone working on a thread for Sappho?
> 
> If not I might have enough autism to give it a crack


I don't think anyone else is going to.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Nov 24, 2021)

Not that I hope it does, but if that rocket blows up, we'll be shed of a furry, his mother, and Michael Strahan.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Nov 24, 2021)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> Not that I hope it does, but if that rocket blows up, we'll be shed of a furry, his mother, and Michael Strahan.


Jeez, what did his mother do to deserve dying in a violent rocket explosion?

Inb4 "having a furry for a child"


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Nov 24, 2021)

Nauseated Courgi said:


> Jeez, what did his mother do to deserve dying in a violent rocket explosion?
> 
> Inb4 "having a furry for a child"


That
and taking said child with her when the spot could go to someone infinitely more deserving.

I'm glad we agree on Michael Strahan though


----------



## Emperor Percival Tachyon (Nov 24, 2021)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> Furry Twitter upset about one of their own and his rich father going on a space trip. This is just from the main thread, lots of people are qrt and subtweeting about it:
> View attachment 2745440
> View attachment 2745441
> View attachment 2745442





nanny911 said:


> >going to space is pointless. Redistribute the wealth
> 
> And this is why space exploration has stagnated in the last few decades. Imagine if our species was this obsessive about faster than lightspeed travel, instead of being a bunch of ignoramuses who don't know how many genders there are.





The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Either way, the 'anti-space' mentality rather makes ense. Why spend a finite amount of money on simply exploring the unknown when we could instead pu that money in solving the problems we have today? Scientific stagnation is a small price in the pursuit of basic huma needs.
> Then again, that above argument is based on 'why help the rich get richer if the poor are getting poorer?'



While the reaction on furry twitter is being conveyed in the most retarded way possible, using the same old pop-socialism arguments, I do think there is a small kernel  of a point here that I kind of agree with. Not "all space travel is pointless", no that's fucking retarded, but the new generation of space travel pushed by modern rocket companies (SpaceX, Blue Origin, etc) does have a shitty side to it in the form of space tourism, which I genuinely think is nothing more than a waste of money for rich people to show off how rich they are.

There is a fundamental difference between vanity space tourism and actual research-focused missions, and I'm not impressed in the slightest by some kid getting a ride on a rocket because he was born to filthy rich parents. Someone who has studied and worked their whole life, to become the best they can in a scientific field and training to become an astronaut, who knows, maybe even contribute to the betterment of all humanity back on Earth as space-focused research projects have advanced many fields of science. Doing that kind of work with your life is incredibly impressive and respect worthy because it takes a huge amount of intellectual and physical effort.

This furfag has done none of that so while the idiots on twitter calling him out are annoying, I can't blame them for not being impressed with his bragging about becoming an astronaut when he's done nothing of the sort to deserve such. What do you think a child of rich parents who decides to become a furry of all things is like? My money is entirely on "insufferable degenerate cunt". Furfag rich kid brags about a ride to space being paid for by mommy and daddy, is not the kind of person I'm going to kneejerk defend just because autists on twitter hate him as well. It's pretty easy to hate everyone involved in this honestly.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 25, 2021)

Emperor Percival Tachyon said:


> While the reaction on furry twitter is being conveyed in the most retarded way possible, using the same old pop-socialism arguments, I do think there is a small kernel  of a point here that I kind of agree with. Not "all space travel is pointless", no that's fucking retarded, but the new generation of space travel pushed by modern rocket companies (SpaceX, Blue Origin, etc) does have a shitty side to it in the form of space tourism, which I genuinely think is nothing more than a waste of money for rich people to show off how rich they are.
> 
> There is a fundamental difference between vanity space tourism and actual research-focused missions, and I'm not impressed in the slightest by some kid getting a ride on a rocket because he was born to filthy rich parents. Someone who has studied and worked their whole life, to become the best they can in a scientific field and training to become an astronaut, who knows, maybe even contribute to the betterment of all humanity back on Earth as space-focused research projects have advanced many fields of science. Doing that kind of work with your life is incredibly impressive and respect worthy because it takes a huge amount of intellectual and physical effort.
> 
> This furfag has done none of that so while the idiots on twitter calling him out are annoying, I can't blame them for not being impressed with his bragging about becoming an astronaut when he's done nothing of the sort to deserve such. What do you think a child of rich parents who decides to become a furry of all things is like? My money is entirely on "insufferable degenerate cunt". Furfag rich kid brags about a ride to space being paid for by mommy and daddy, is not the kind of person I'm going to kneejerk defend just because autists on twitter hate him as well. It's pretty easy to hate everyone involved in this honestly.


I keep hearing about "rich parents" but I don't see anything about that beyond commies sperging.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 25, 2021)

Emperor Percival Tachyon said:


> While the reaction on furry twitter is being conveyed in the most retarded way possible, using the same old pop-socialism arguments, I do think there is a small kernel  of a point here that I kind of agree with. Not "all space travel is pointless", no that's fucking retarded, but the new generation of space travel pushed by modern rocket companies (SpaceX, Blue Origin, etc) does have a shitty side to it in the form of space tourism, which I genuinely think is nothing more than a waste of money for rich people to show off how rich they are.
> 
> There is a fundamental difference between vanity space tourism and actual research-focused missions, and I'm not impressed in the slightest by some kid getting a ride on a rocket because he was born to filthy rich parents. Someone who has studied and worked their whole life, to become the best they can in a scientific field and training to become an astronaut, who knows, maybe even contribute to the betterment of all humanity back on Earth as space-focused research projects have advanced many fields of science. Doing that kind of work with your life is incredibly impressive and respect worthy because it takes a huge amount of intellectual and physical effort.
> 
> This furfag has done none of that so while the idiots on twitter calling him out are annoying, I can't blame them for not being impressed with his bragging about becoming an astronaut when he's done nothing of the sort to deserve such. What do you think a child of rich parents who decides to become a furry of all things is like? My money is entirely on "insufferable degenerate cunt". Furfag rich kid brags about a ride to space being paid for by mommy and daddy, is not the kind of person I'm going to kneejerk defend just because autists on twitter hate him as well. It's pretty easy to hate everyone involved in this honestly.


I genuinely don't mind space tourism one way or the other.

Rich people spending _enormous_ sums to obtain tiny things is a good thing. The more the merrier. Because these companies gather data and learn new things with every flight, and I'd rather some rich guy take the risk than some actually useful satellite or scientific experiment. Because their budget was limited, NASA has gone to space with essentially prototypes for decades now, but the model for SpaceX _et al._ is different. They want to make as many flights as possible as often as possible to work out the kinks and refine the design, and if someone wants to sponsor a flight to the tune of tens or hundreds of thousands of dollars, in exchange for being basically inert payload in the flight, more power to them.

Going to space, even if just for a few minutes, is every kid's dream. The furfag in question sounds genuinely excited for it, and I don't blame him. And if it makes champagne socialists typing on their iPhones salty because they'll never be able to do it themselves,_ all the better._


----------



## Raindrops (Nov 25, 2021)

Apparently Sappho was in the military. "Some" sacrifice of mental health sounds like an understatement if she went all the way down to taking doggy dick since then.




(Archive)


----------



## what the shitfuck (Nov 25, 2021)

Raindrops said:


> Apparently Sappho was in the military. "Some" sacrifice of mental health sounds like an understatement if she went all the way down to taking doggy dick since then.
> View attachment 2750120
> (Archive)


Interesting, because I remember some pages back someone said Sappho was in the Military but I found it difficult to believe. So when Sappho said they told coworkers about being a dogfucker........ interesting. The discharge was honorable!? lol


----------



## Kelly's Yeeted Legs (Nov 25, 2021)

Toilet Grenade said:


> Granted, art is important, but not important enough to be considered higher education.


Somebody's gotta be able to explain technology to humans. STEMs might be ok at inventing it, but it takes a nerdy liberal arts major to make it understandable to the people who have to use it. Except VCRs. Nobody needs to know how to program those when they only use them to watch pr0n.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 25, 2021)

Emperor Percival Tachyon said:


> Not "all space travel is pointless", no that's fucking retarded, but the new generation of space travel pushed by modern rocket companies (SpaceX, Blue Origin, etc) does have a shitty side to it in the form of space tourism, which I genuinely think is nothing more than a waste of money for rich people to show off how rich they are.


Almost all new technology starts out as a plaything for the rich.  Being the first on the block with a television used to be a symbol of wealth.  Same with telephones, home computers, automobiles, and anything else we now take for granted.  Later it comes down to a price where the less affluent can afford it.  For instance, Ford's basic concept was he wanted to automate the process of automobiles to the point the price came down to where even his assembly line workers could afford one.

Even if it's currently just hedonistic rich people funding things like SpaceX, it's certainly better than having the government propping up for-profit businesses.  If private space travel is ever going to have a future, it will have to be able to turn a profit.


----------



## NotSoAceCat3 (Nov 25, 2021)

billydero said:


> Exactly. This is no more than a very expensive roller coaster/theme park ride.
> 
> And @Mikoyan is right, the stupid and the drama on this is going to be big, and hopefully a lot of fun to watch.
> 
> ...




Furfags often fail to realize that people honestly couldn't care less on which profession they perfom in, They care about all the shitty stuff that happens behind closed doors and (more often than not) gets exposed every other month after a single con.


----------



## tigergrinder (Nov 25, 2021)

Forget the fucking space travel, there are actual dogfuckers trying to justify themselves on Twitter right now. Openly admitting they fuck dogs. And somehow nobody has reported them to law enforcement.



			https://twitter.com/MavrickZoo/status/1463663720257581059
		

https://twitter.com/MavrickZoo/status/1463570486336442368?t=s1x-LH62X3wCfQw7xdNwVA&s=19








Like pedophiles they also have a special symbol they use, that little squiggle.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 25, 2021)

tigergrinder said:


> Forget the fucking space travel, there are actual dogfuckers trying to justify themselves on Twitter right now. Openly admitting they fuck dogs. And somehow nobody has reported them to law enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, that's nothing new. Twitter doesn't do jack against them, if the dogfucker has an ounce of opsec the dox isn't easy to find, and law enforcement is often either understaffed, or uninterested in prosecuting someone for what may be a "minor" crime in their state.

Not to mention a lot of these people are in Europe and trying to get in touch with _their _authorities can be like trying to squeeze blood out of a stone.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 25, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Almost all new technology starts out as a plaything for the rich.  Being the first on the block with a television used to be a symbol of wealth.  Same with telephones, home computers, automobiles, and anything else we now take for granted.  Later it comes down to a price where the less affluent can afford it.  For instance, Ford's basic concept was he wanted to automate the process of automobiles to the point the price came down to where even his assembly line workers could afford one.
> 
> Even if it's currently just hedonistic rich people funding things like SpaceX, it's certainly better than having the government propping up for-profit businesses.  If private space travel is ever going to have a future, it will have to be able to turn a profit.


I remembe reading something along those lines in FEE... something that justifies 'the rich'.
FEE at imes talks about how capitassiti competition turns luxuries into necessities.





						How Ice Cream Won the Cold War | B.K. Marcus
					

Progress is not driven by producing ever more of the essentials; it is driven by luxuries.



					fee.org


----------



## Raindrops (Nov 25, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Unfortunately, that's nothing new. Twitter doesn't do jack against them, if the dogfucker has an ounce of opsec the dox isn't easy to find, and law enforcement is often either understaffed, or uninterested in prosecuting someone for what may be a "minor" crime in their state.
> 
> Not to mention a lot of these people are in Europe and trying to get in touch with _their _authorities can be like trying to squeeze blood out of a stone.


Yeah, even in quite a few states where bestiality is banned, it's more likely to be a misdemeanor than an actual felony.


----------



## tigergrinder (Nov 25, 2021)

Raindrops said:


> Yeah, even in quite a few states where bestiality is banned, it's more likely to be a misdemeanor than an actual felony.


That's depressing as hell.  

EDIT: Ah, I'm not even the first person to be worried about this guy:


			https://twitter.com/furryn_official/status/1376751603068203009?lang=en


----------



## Dahmer (Nov 25, 2021)

tigergrinder said:


> Forget the fucking space travel, there are actual dogfuckers trying to justify themselves on Twitter right now. Openly admitting they fuck dogs. And somehow nobody has reported them to law enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The special symbol is the lower case zeta (Greek Z). Most of the fandom is aware of how they flag to each other these days. Unfortunately, bestiality is not illegal everywhere and without photographic or video proof there's no way of reporting zoophiles to authorities. And even if reported, there's a chance little would be done. See the zoosadist leaks.


----------



## tigergrinder (Nov 25, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> The special symbol is the lower case zeta (Greek Z). Most of the fandom is aware of how they flag to each other these days. Unfortunately, bestiality is not illegal everywhere and without photographic or video proof there's no way of reporting zoophiles to authorities. And even if reported, there's a chance little would be done. See the zoosadist leaks.


Yeah I'm reading the zoosadist megathread now. Funny how people can report people on Twitter for wrongthink and get them arrested for it, yet zoophiles get away with it scot-free.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Nov 26, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> The special symbol is the lower case zeta (Greek Z). Most of the fandom is aware of how they flag to each other these days. Unfortunately, bestiality is not illegal everywhere and without photographic or video proof there's no way of reporting zoophiles to authorities. And even if reported, there's a chance little would be done. See the zoosadist leaks.


I wish that they didn't co-opt a piece of wonderful language for their defective attraction to our loyal companions. Why can't they take emojis instead?

Dogs and other innocent animals deserve better.


----------



## Desumorphine (Nov 27, 2021)

tigergrinder said:


> Forget the fucking space travel, there are actual dogfuckers trying to justify themselves on Twitter right now. Openly admitting they fuck dogs. And somehow nobody has reported them to law enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must be new to the internet. Ever tried reporting someone for things said on Twitter? Law enforcement does not care, they won't even investigate and the charges would be fairly minimal, provided they'd even get them in front of court. 

The thing with beastiality is that it's not that serious of a crime in most states (or even the rest of the world) and unless there is really serious evidence, it leaves tons of wiggle room. Even the most bargain bin lawyer could likely get you out scot-free. That's why these deranged niggers have such an easy time; anything they SAY online isn't proof. Unless you actually caught them on camera bending Fido over their front porch, the chances of anything happening are basically 0.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 27, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> That's why these deranged niggers have such an easy time; anything they SAY online isn't proof. Unless you actually caught them on camera bending Fido over their front porch, the chances of anything happening are basically 0.


Which is too bad because they often ramp up to humans, much like serial killers.  The only reason SnakeThing is in prison is the useless cops ignored all the serial killer shit he was doing because it was "just animals," and waited for him to repeatedly rape the shit out of a child.  Thanks!


----------



## SandyCat (Nov 27, 2021)

Is there any evidence of Sappho being a tranny?

The voice cracks at times makes me suspicious.


----------



## Realhat (Nov 28, 2021)

SandyCat said:


> Is there any evidence of Sappho being a tranny?
> 
> The voice cracks at times makes me suspicious.


Here are some screenshots from a conversation that was pretty trollish, so I'd take it with a grain of salt.  Nevertheless, herein Sappho claims to be "a girl with a massive cock."  Personally I think it's entirely possible that Sappho is trans with some rather impressive voice ability.



Spoiler: Best I can do.









[Sadly what appears to possibly be an important message at this point has been deleted.]


----------



## Big Bang (Nov 28, 2021)

Realhat said:


> Here are some screenshots from a conversation that was pretty trollish, so I'd take it with a grain of salt.  Nevertheless, herein Sappho claims to be "a girl with a massive cock."  Personally I think it's entirely possible that Sappho is trans with some rather impressive voice ability.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If a 'girl' has all of those fetishes in one bucket, likely they're actually a male. Hypno and raping dogs and grooming children and a mommy fetish and randomly horny posting to strangers who weren't looking for it? Hello, take a look at the Korps thread. Talking about dick size is a male thing. Most women do not like overly large penises. He also pushes sexist ideology. Sappho talks like a male and shits on people like a male. Dating a guy who is into kigurumi. In the military, a heavily male-dominated segment of the population. All of these factors combined lean heavily toward Sappho being male. There is no doubt that Sappho is a trans-identified male. Why is this even a question given what we've seen with other trans-identified male furries?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 28, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> If a 'girl' has all of those fetishes in one bucket, likely they're actually a male. Hypno and raping dogs and grooming children and a mommy fetish and randomly horny posting to strangers who weren't looking for it? Hello, take a look at the Korps thread. Talking about dick size is a male thing. Most women do not like overly large penises. He also pushes sexist ideology. Sappho talks like a male and shits on people like a male. Dating a guy who is into kigurumi. In the military, a heavily male-dominated segment of the population. All of these factors combined lean heavily toward Sappho being male. There is no doubt that Sappho is a trans-identified male. Why is this even a question given what we've seen with other trans-identified male furries?


I thought being verbal about the whole "was in the military" thing was a dead giveaway already. I know a _couple_ of former military ladies (mostly Airforce, I wonder why), but none of them mention it much unless asked.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 28, 2021)

Realhat said:


> Here are some screenshots from a conversation that was pretty trollish, so I'd take it with a grain of salt.  Nevertheless, herein Sappho claims to be "a girl with a massive cock."  Personally I think it's entirely possible that Sappho is trans with some rather impressive voice ability.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting that he's in the FR chat. Real interesting.


----------



## Raindrops (Nov 28, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Interesting that he's in the FR chat. Real interesting.


Yeah, at least one furry raider was hanging out in Sappho's Twitter spaces. There's rumors about them going to MFF with furry raiders.


----------



## Desumorphine (Nov 28, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Which is too bad because they often ramp up to humans, much like serial killers.  The only reason SnakeThing is in prison is the useless cops ignored all the serial killer shit he was doing because it was "just animals," and waited for him to repeatedly rape the shit out of a child.  Thanks!


The thing is that law enforcement in most countries tends to be super cautious when it comes to investigating someone, especially on private matters. Lowering the threshold for when authorities can investigate will net you 1000 "he looked at his dog kinda sus" reports for every Snakething out there... which they already get anyway but in that case, they'd need to investigate it too. It just looks like the system is broken altogether when someone like Snakething managed to slip through the cracks but if they'd look into everything, it would just come to a halt.
I have a friend working in a domestic abuse department and the amount of calls they get over shit like "he stole my newspaper again!" is fucking absurd lol


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 28, 2021)

Raindrops said:


> Yeah, at least one furry raider was hanging out in Sappho's Twitter spaces. There's rumors about them going to MFF with furry raiders.


All I needed to hear.


----------



## Flash (Nov 28, 2021)

who gives a shit if they're male or female lmao


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 28, 2021)

Flash said:


> who gives a shit if they're male or female lmao


Are you kidding? It's troons we're talking about. A guy pretending to be a woman is inherently funny. And pathetic. It's the cherry atop the lolcow sundae.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Nov 28, 2021)

Flash said:


> who gives a shit if they're male or female lmao


mtf troon's tend to be particularly egregious about using their troon status as a shield against any sort of criticism much like a lot of Chris Chan's controversies post-troonout and pre-rape


----------



## Flash (Nov 28, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Are you kidding? It's troons we're talking about. A guy pretending to be a woman is inherently funny. And pathetic. It's the cherry atop the lolcow sundae.


i just feel being a transgender kinda pales in comparison to raping dogs and kids. that's just me though i guess


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 28, 2021)

Flash said:


> i just feel being a transgender kinda pales in comparison to raping dogs and kids. that's just me though i guess


As I said, being a troon/tranny (by which I mean an obnoxious transgender person) is just the cherry on top of all the other shit they do. It all adds up. For example, Chris-chan raped his mother, but we can still make fun of him for being fat and ugly.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 28, 2021)

Flash said:


> i just feel being a transgender kinda pales in comparison to raping dogs and kids. that's just me though i guess


I think it's funny that trannies are turning out to be even more sicker faggots than before.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Nov 28, 2021)

Flash said:


> i just feel being a transgender kinda pales in comparison to raping dogs and kids. that's just me though i guess


The problem is, the later isn't funny. There is no way to really make a dark, comedic joke about dog and kid fucking without going overly crass.


----------



## peanus weenus (Nov 29, 2021)

Absurdist Laughter said:


> The problem is, the later isn't funny. There is no way to really make a dark, comedic joke about dog and kid fucking without going overly crass.


Knock knock.
Who's there?
It's the police ma'am, Your son has been raped by a dog. He's dead.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Nov 29, 2021)

Absurdist Laughter said:


> The problem is, the later isn't funny. There is no way to really make a dark, comedic joke about dog and kid fucking without going overly crass.


I mean, there is always the humorously karmatic stuff. I just remembered this old one:









						Woman died from allergic reaction to sex with dog
					

A man appears in court after allegedly ordering his Alsatian dog to have sex with a woman who died as a result.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## Raindrops (Nov 29, 2021)

Realhat said:


> Here are some screenshots from a conversation that was pretty trollish, so I'd take it with a grain of salt.  Nevertheless, herein Sappho claims to be "a girl with a massive cock."  Personally I think it's entirely possible that Sappho is trans with some rather impressive voice ability.


I know somebody who has her Telegram; they've stated that's not her account.


----------



## Eddie Gluskin (Nov 29, 2021)

Good news guys Sappho dropped her ugly mug on her twitter. Looks like a twink.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 29, 2021)

Oh, hey. Does Sappho read the farms? Hi, Sappho! You're fucking disgusting!


----------



## Green-Machine (Nov 29, 2021)

Ghiaccio said:


> View attachment 2761018Good news guys Sappho dropped her ugly mug on her twitter. Looks like a twink.


yet still wears a mask


----------



## SandyCat (Nov 29, 2021)

Ghiaccio said:


> View attachment 2761018Good news guys Sappho dropped her ugly mug on her twitter. Looks like a twink.


That's gotta be a tranny







Green-Machine said:


> yet still wears a mask


In the car no less


----------



## SandyCat (Nov 29, 2021)

This is some concerning stuff. I know there was some stuff about Sappho involving kids in her (just gonna call it a 'her' for now until we have troon status confirmation to avoid confusion) "zoophile rights" shenanigans but she's now outright confirming it

She also gave the name "Valerie". I'd assume she wouldn't be dumb enough to use her real first name but then again she doesn't seem the brightest

She also says she's a "active duty military veteran", didn't she claim not too long ago she was discharged?

Mucho texto ahead as Sappho has more filler than a episode of Dragonball:


Spoiler


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 30, 2021)

If she's saying she's a vet, she surely must have some tour patches, right?


----------



## Velcheetah (Nov 30, 2021)

Ghiaccio said:


> View attachment 2761018Good news guys Sappho dropped her ugly mug on her twitter. Looks like a twink.


The red and black dog character in Sappho's Twitter avatar is the fursona of a 16 year old CSA survivor going by the name Kylo / Gruesomezoo. Kylo's original Twitter account is suspended and their current account is locked so all I've got is replies from other people.










						🌈Zoophile Struggle Tweets/Memes on Twitter: "glad to know that the k…
					

archived 30 Nov 2021 03:53:48 UTC




					archive.ph
				











						Sappho ζ 🔜 MFF 🌸 on Twitter: "@zoophilestruggs They're like a son t…
					

archived 30 Nov 2021 03:54:05 UTC




					archive.ph
				











						Sappho ζ 🔜 MFF 🌸 on Twitter: "@GruesomeZoo_ Sleep well Kylo 🐾💤 ha…
					

archived 30 Nov 2021 04:07:46 UTC




					archive.ph
				











						RosySquiggle on Twitter: "@HypnotistSappho @zoophilestruggs "don't be…
					

archived 30 Nov 2021 03:54:09 UTC




					archive.ph
				




Further tweets about Kylo's age.









						♡︎𝓟𝓪𝓷𝓭𝓪🔜𝓜𝓕𝓕 ♡︎ on Twitter: "@GruesomeZoo_ You’re 16.. please…
					

archived 30 Nov 2021 04:16:29 UTC




					archive.ph
				











						red velvet and overused jokes ™ on Twitter: "@GruesomeZoo_ dude ur 16…
					

archived 30 Nov 2021 04:18:26 UTC




					archive.ph
				




Sappho claims this kid is "like a son" to them but I don't know of many maternal figures who do puppy play hypnosis fetish roleplay with the kids they've taken under their wing, send them ecchi, or tolerate open pedophiles interacting with them.









						Sappho ζ 🔜 MFF 🌸 on Twitter: "@Soulless216 @GruesomeZoo_ I'm sure i…
					

archived 30 Nov 2021 01:35:36 UTC




					archive.ph
				











						Torque on Twitter: "@HypnotistSappho @GruesomeZoo_ theyre fucking 16"…
					

archived 30 Nov 2021 04:00:51 UTC




					archive.ph
				











						Rev (Firecrotch) on Twitter: "@GruesomeZoo_ At 16? Lucky bastard" / T…
					

archived 30 Nov 2021 04:16:06 UTC




					archive.ph
				




In case Sappho tries to deny the "good puppy hypnosis zooey" hang out was fetish play. The tweet they made earlier that same day shows their intent was entirely fetishistic and Kylo's tweet was definitely in response to the "good puppy" hypnosis session as it came out an hour after Sappho linked to the group. 









						Sappho ζ 🔜 MFF 🌸 on Twitter: "Maybe I'll do a little more hypnosis …
					

archived 30 Nov 2021 03:45:54 UTC




					archive.ph
				











						Sappho ζ 🔜 MFF 🌸 on Twitter: "https://t.co/t38QyI0XCw" / Twitter
					

archived 30 Nov 2021 04:35:33 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## Big Bang (Nov 30, 2021)

SandyCat said:


> She also gave the name "Valerie". I'd assume she wouldn't be dumb enough to use her real first name but then again she doesn't seem the brightest
> 
> She also says she's a "active duty military veteran", didn't she claim not too long ago she was discharged?
> 
> ...


Name isn't Valerie because he can't spell it consistently. (Also Valarie).






Ghiaccio said:


> View attachment 2761018Good news guys Sappho dropped her ugly mug on her twitter. Looks like a twink.


When you remove the glasses, it's easier to visualize male attributes with heavy filters applied to make their face look smoother. 

Troons will wear glasses to disguise their actual face attributes.
LOL


Less confidence here but still even a machine can see them for what they really are.



Two different websites tagged him as male.



Add anime coomerism to their list of fetishes. 100% male. Their hair is against code, suggesting the uniform photo is taken post-discharge. Hair should not touch eyebrows nor should it extend past the eyebrows.


----------



## Catboi (Nov 30, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> Name isn't Valerie because he can't spell it consistently. (Also Valarie).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those sites aren't really reliable. I get clocked only as a male on every one despite being an actual woman.


----------



## Big Bang (Nov 30, 2021)

Catboi said:


> Those sites aren't really reliable. I get clocked only as a male on every one despite being an actual woman.


Your anecdotal experience is not reflective of the average correctness of the algorithms. Both successfully identified me with a mask on. My anecdote directly conflicts with yours.


----------



## NotSoAceCat3 (Nov 30, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> Your anecdotal experience is not reflective of the average correctness of the algorithms. Both successfully identified me with a mask on. My anecdote directly conflicts with yours.


I ain't gonna take any anecdotal evidence, nor a cherry picked, filtered picture wearing a mask, nor whatever a site that supossedly can predict if someone's gender is a potato as actual evidence. Either you both post some proof of them getting very specific with their gender or leave it alone and just let them be a troon, zoophile prick until the end of their miserable troony life.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 30, 2021)

Velcheetah said:


> Sappho claims this kid is "like a son" to them but I don't know of many maternal figures who do puppy play hypnosis fetish roleplay with the kids they've taken under their wing, send them ecchi, or tolerate open pedophiles interacting with them.


...the problem wi the terms 'hot dad' or 'Mom I Wanna Bang'.


----------



## phattie (Nov 30, 2021)

Why is this happening


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 30, 2021)

I believe a convo being created is in order, so that way we can put things together and start working on shit.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 30, 2021)

b e E p said:


> Why is this happening
> View attachment 2762577
> 
> View attachment 2762580


That has got to be a gayop. Someone fucking around just to get a rise out of people.


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Nov 30, 2021)

Man, just when I was getting tired of the thread moving slow with Sappho’s bullshit  
Maybe I haven’t been paying attention to this shit, but why the tweet chain about “I’m such a parent figure”? It seems like they’re aware that grooming allegations are about to be thrown their way and they’re preparing (poorly) in advance. Also, I appreciate all of the forensic autism going on here, but I don’t really give a shit about what gender Sappho is when they’re openly grooming children, so it’s getting called a “they” by me.


----------



## billydero (Nov 30, 2021)

Don’t know if this came up already but apparently (supposed) furry vaccine scientist _sailorrooscout_ is having their 15 minutes as a source of info for COVID.

One tweet caught my eye on this:



Which seems to be the stock “stop picking on furries, that’s anti- lgbt bigotry” response everyone uses these days. Nonsense of course; people are awful to furries because furries are demonstrably awful people.

Why is it we always keep hearing “furries are making (insert situation here) so much better!”? This supposed scientist doesn’t do what they do because they are a furry, they do it because they are a scientist. Their membership in a bizarre fandom has nothing to do with it and their work doesn’t have anything to do with making their fandom somehow better.


----------



## deermeat (Nov 30, 2021)

Sappho associates with kids as young as 13, it seems. Why not apart of the MAP movement? Toggle thinks being into kids isn't a big deal- and Sappho looks up to him. Come on, come out already Sappho. If you can come out as a dog rapist, you can surely come out as a kid diddler. So much for her activism. 

I don't think she's trans. She could very well be butch, her voice is too female. If it was that easy for troons to fake a female voice, others would try harder. If she was a guy, that would mean he would be decent-looking. Impossible. Makes more sense to be some ugly butch girl than a decent twinkie.


----------



## Catboi (Nov 30, 2021)

deermeat said:


> Sappho associates with kids as young as 13, it seems. Why not apart of the MAP movement? Toggle thinks being into kids isn't a big deal- and Sappho looks up to him. Come on, come out already Sappho. If you can come out as a dog rapist, you can surely come out as a kid diddler. So much for her activism.
> 
> I don't think she's trans. She could very well be butch, her voice is too female. If it was that easy for troons to fake a female voice, others would try harder. If she was a guy, that would mean he would be decent-looking. Impossible. Makes more sense to be some ugly butch girl than a decent twinkie.



She actually does associate with pedophiles who are also zoophiles if ypu lurk through her interactions. It's creepy how people are willing to excuse pedophiles hanging out with kids because they also like to fuck dogs. At least some zoophiles use the "animals are adults" excuse and kick the shit out of pedophiles too.


----------



## SandyCat (Nov 30, 2021)

I'm pooling together my autism in a attempt to make a thread on Sappho, it might not be the most comprehensive thread as I'm a new fag with a pink jew star join date but I figured a thread is better than no thread

 I wanted to run the "cliff notes" by you guys to see if there's perhaps anything I'm missing before posting in the prospering grounds

 The things it's going to touch on so far are:
- Coomer "hypnotist" (not really much to say in this department)
- Zoophile (bulk of the article)
- Questionable interactions with minors including being a "motherly figure" to underage zoophiles (this also includes some of her interactions with Kyle of course)
- Possible evidence of being a tranny

Cumbo and Foxx posted a good amount of information but there's rumors going around about discord logs being faked so I'm not sure what I can trust there. There's also the issue of a good amount of the info they talk about doesn't have solid evidence to back up the claims. I'm not calling them liars, I just imagine it isn't a good idea for me to make claims in the thread with no evidence I can back it up with.

I'd also like to do at a small section or at least a mention of her glowie military service but that circles back to there not being much info surrounding that outside of more hearsay

On a final note if anyone else was already doing a thread on her tell me and I'll stop. The only reason I'm attempting to make a thread in the first place is because I haven't heard about anyone else giving it a go


----------



## Eddie Gluskin (Nov 30, 2021)

Hey so Zoofag Sappho is claiming to have put some random vet’s face on her twitter so she could bait the ‘anti-zoophile’ community


----------



## Kafkaesque (Nov 30, 2021)

b e E p said:


> Why is this happening
> 
> View attachment 2762580



A very brief scroll through his tag on Twitter and, surprisingly, even on TikTok shows a shit ton of posts from minors in the same nature.

There are also many screen-recordings of the new Twitter spaces he hosts where she allows minors to join in and talk about their attraction to animals. Has anyone attached these videos yet? If not, I will oblige.

The Twitter spaces she has been hosting are incredibly frequent (i.e, daily). I've been trying to catch one since I've been made aware of the situation. Please don't, however, try to tip the cow. It's futile and he brushes off any criticism 

On another note: Troon confirmed




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Twitter user spots Sappho in a "voice training" VR world. You know, where troons practice their womanz voicez.


----------



## SandyCat (Nov 30, 2021)

Ghiaccio said:


> View attachment 2763348Hey so Zoofag Sappho is claiming to have put some random vet’s face on her twitter so she could bait the ‘anti-zoophile’ community


Is that what she's actually claiming? The tweets look vague to me. Could be referring to a random dox being tossed around that's unrelated to the pictures she posted of "herself"


----------



## Dave. (Nov 30, 2021)

SandyCat said:


> That's gotta be a tranny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Usually people who do that are insecure about their own face and use it as a guise of "I'm just doing my part to fight covid!"


----------



## SandyCat (Nov 30, 2021)

Kafkaesque said:


> There are also many screen-recordings of the new Twitter spaces he hosts where she allows minors to join in and talk about their attraction to animals. Has anyone attached these videos yet? If not, I will oblige.


If you could post them that would be great

I've been trying to weasel my way into one of the rooms as well but they keep expiring before I get a chance



Kafkaesque said:


> On another note: Troon confirmed
> View attachment 2763362
> Twitter user spots Sappho in a "voice training" VR world. You know, where troons practice their womanz voicez.


Sappho is the creator of that world. I'm 99% sure its a tranny at this point. Note the description


----------



## Raindrops (Nov 30, 2021)

Ghiaccio said:


> View attachment 2763348Hey so Zoofag Sappho is claiming to have put some random vet’s face on her twitter so she could bait the ‘anti-zoophile’ community


She did. The person was confirmed to be a ciswoman with the same first name that Sappho goes by.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 30, 2021)

SandyCat said:


> If you could post them that would be great
> 
> I've been trying to weasel my way into one of the rooms as well but they keep expiring before I get a chance
> 
> ...


You might want to keep all this to a group conversation until you have the thread draft posted on Proving Grounds.


----------



## SandyCat (Nov 30, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> You might want to keep all this to a group conversation until you have the thread draft posted on Proving Grounds.


Fair enough


----------



## Kafkaesque (Nov 30, 2021)

Some more shit to add to the McShit burger when thread is inevitably created. Sappho loves children so much! Protect children at all costs!!11















This is just entirely textbook at this point. Very laughable.
I wonder if the next step in this faggot's plan is to inspire kids to "explore" their new sexuality even further....


----------



## Marche (Nov 30, 2021)

I get autistic people tend to have face blindness but I dunno how there is any arguement that he isnt a dude.


----------



## Green-Machine (Nov 30, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> Name isn't Valerie because he can't spell it consistently. (Also Valarie).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the sideburns kinda give it away for me. doesn't look like some trick of a haircut. I know genetics can be screwed up and give a woman sideburns, but this doesn't look like that type of instance


----------



## omori (Nov 30, 2021)

https://twitter.com/reed_is_stinky/status/1465743333255528458?s=21
		

Might want to check this. Sappho is using this person’s image as a scapegoat


----------



## Green-Machine (Nov 30, 2021)

omori said:


> https://twitter.com/reed_is_stinky/status/1465743333255528458?s=21
> 
> 
> Might want to check this. Sappho is using this person’s image as a scapegoat


Can't be, that person doesn't have sideburns

oh wait hold up they are talking about the photo with the dark hair, I thought they were talking about the first one with the lighter brown hair and the hazel eyes

EDIT:
Nah I still call bull, the face in the pics is most squished, the lady in the video has a more, how do I put this nicely, lenghty facial structure, I see plenty of people in masks, that is one thing the mask in the photo would have trouble covering up


----------



## Big Bang (Dec 1, 2021)

omori said:


> https://twitter.com/reed_is_stinky/status/1465743333255528458?s=21
> 
> 
> Might want to check this. Sappho is using this person’s image as a scapegoat


The person's tiktok. (archive)
The images we saw in the car are not her, though. 



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Sappho deliberately trying to sabotage other groups. I'm wondering if Sappho actually knows this woman in real life. It's curious as to why he took her name and her dog photo.



"I use a deep ass guy voice to freak people out and they are still confused as to whether or not you are female because you can get that good at it." No, hon, most people can figure out you're a male as soon as you drop that voice.


----------



## Green-Machine (Dec 1, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> The person's tiktok. (archive)
> The images we saw in the car are not her, though. View attachment 2764946
> View attachment 2764936
> Sappho deliberately trying to sabotage other groups. I'm wondering if Sappho actually knows this woman in real life. It's curious as to why he took her name and her dog photo.
> ...


I can only imagine what whackos went to that women's page to bother her about something they were told, and the amount of confusion on what the heck is going on. I'm still pretty sure those photos are actually Sappho and now they are regretting it, but its too late to remove them, so now its just about naming people you don't know in hopes to make people think "its just a prank, Zro"


----------



## Noebel (Dec 1, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> "its just a prank, Zro"


Not a parnk, but a "false flag targeted harrasment operation, perpetuated by a notorious nazi site Kiwifarms and his popular cousin, Hacker named 4Chan". 
If these photos aren't Sappho, a logical course of action would be to pretend these actually are, like scream on twitter aboute those despicable doxers a little, write an email to Josh, threating lolsuit, etc. Not the most moral option, espechially to the actual owner of that face, but can win some time.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 1, 2021)

Noebel said:


> Not a parnk, but a "false flag targeted harrasment operation, perpetuated by a notorious nazi site Kiwifarms and his popular cousin, Hacker named 4Chan".
> If these photos aren't Sappho, a logical course of action would be to pretend these actually are, like scream on twitter aboute those despicable doxers a little, write an email to Josh, threating lolsuit, etc. Not the most moral option, espechially to the actual owner of that face, but can win some time.


The number one reason why we're super scawwy is because all of our information is TRUE AND HONEST and if we go pretending this is true without anything really solid then we're just pissing 6 feet up in the air.

Can we safely assume the face really is Sappho? Maybe. Could we find out IF it's Sappho. Yes, but then we gotta figure out who Sappho is in that case.


----------



## Noebel (Dec 1, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> The number one reason why we're super scawwy is because all of our information is TRUE AND HONEST and if we go pretending this is true without anything really solid then we're just pissing 6 feet up in the air.
> 
> Can we safely assume the face really is Sappho? Maybe. Could we find out IF it's Sappho. Yes, but then we gotta figure out who Sappho is in that case.


Obviously. It's just that there is a perpetuated consensus amongst the usual kind of people(on twitter and similar platforms), that everything that's said here is 100% lie and nothing from here should be trusted, and getting sources from this site is anathema-worthy, even if it is true, which it is not, yadda-yadda(people with furry avatars are responsible for the bigger part of these conversations). This is something I've learned from sometimes searching 'kiwifarms' on twitter. It's not that entertaining, in general, but sometimes educational. For example, I often hear claims, that the word 'troon' in its current meaning was invented here. And today I've learned that there's a town in Scotland, South Ayshire, called Troon. It even had a basketball team called Troon Tornadoes, but in 2015 they've mooved in another city and rebranded as Ayshire Tornadoes.


Spoiler: Or this snippet of insight from UrbanDictionary








Going back to the topic of furries, they indeed like to paint the site as this evil and almost chthonic force. Deny the wicked and all that stuff. It's just that a group that big and uncentralised as furries hardly can excommunicate someone completly, so the whole thing falls flat.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 1, 2021)

And yet 90% of people posting in Animal Control are either active furries, former furries, or orbiters who have the entire furry fandom as their personal lolcow.

None of the shit we post here was originally posted _here_. We just catalogue and congregate things other people posted, usually in publicly-accessible pages. In order to find these things you need to know where to look, and the easiest way to know where to look is to walk among the furfags. So be careful, twitter warriors. There are agents of New Zealand department of agriculture among you. They're probably in your mutuals, too.

Sleep tight.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 1, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> The number one reason why we're super scawwy is because all of our information is TRUE AND HONEST and if we go pretending this is true without anything really solid then we're just pissing 6 feet up in the air.
> 
> Can we safely assume the face really is Sappho? Maybe. Could we find out IF it's Sappho. Yes, but then we gotta figure out who Sappho is in that case.


I say tha the threat of doxing, trolling (despite the Kiwi Farms having an ti-trolling stance), and even physically attacking in real-life, whether by Kiwis or other trolls that use information from these forums, is the big part.
Exceptional or not, those are the things that furries fear from here.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Dec 1, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> And yet 90% of people posting in Animal Control are either active furries, former furries, or orbiters who have the entire furry fandom as their personal lolcow.
> 
> None of the shit we post here was originally posted _here_. We just catalogue and congregate things other people posted, usually in publicly-accessible pages. In order to find these things you need to know where to look, and the easiest way to know where to look is to walk among the furfags. So be careful, twitter warriors. There are agents of New Zealand department of agriculture among you. They're probably in your mutuals, too.
> 
> Sleep tight.


We don't even learn of a lot of Furry Drama until this drama is big enough in Furry Twitter, hilariously enough.


----------



## MarkofdaBOOG (Dec 1, 2021)

Ghiaccio said:


> View attachment 2761018Good news guys Sappho dropped her ugly mug on her twitter. Looks like a twink.


That is such a bad move. If this mug talked to me with those hypnotic tones I would be getting out of there!



SandyCat said:


> That's gotta be a tranny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think sapho is a tranny she like talks about being a hypnotic woman/ fur wife or some crap


----------



## Thistle (Dec 1, 2021)

Humbert Humbert said:


> A few months ago, I offered to write up a thread on the popufur Pibbleking, but it never materialized due to me realizing I was in over my head, life getting busy, and Pibbleking remaining generally silent on social media. They’ve been active a few times since then, but we may have reached the conclusion of their online presence (for now). Here’s their profile and the last tweet [A]
> View attachment 2697764
> Notice they said SUIT, as in SINGULAR. Pibble had two. But I’m not sure, it does seem like they’re walking away from the fandom (at least, as Pibbleking for now).
> 
> ...


Wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if it's just them making up some excuse to change their name.



Spoonomancer said:


> We don't even learn of a lot of Furry Drama until this drama is big enough in Furry Twitter, hilariously enough.


Pretty much, it's just us ending up doing the digging and compilation of the stupidity, whenever we get wind of it.


----------



## Digital_Disaster (Dec 2, 2021)

This person threw a temper tantrum and claimed that the light fury was lesbian. She absolutely couldn't stand the fact that this fictional dragon is straight. So much so that she disabled comments.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Dec 2, 2021)

Digital_Disaster said:


> View attachment 2767383
> This person threw a temper tantrum and claimed that the light fury was lesbian. She absolutely couldn't stand the fact that this fictional dragon is straight. So much so that she disabled comments.


For some reason, "light bringer" popped up in my head when you said "light fury".


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 2, 2021)

Digital_Disaster said:


> View attachment 2767383
> This person threw a temper tantrum and claimed that the light fury was lesbian. She absolutely couldn't stand the fact that this fictional dragon is straight. So much so that she disabled comments.


QWERTYDragon is a popular artist in the fandom. It's funny she's decided to lose her shit over a character in a children's movie.

Also three years ago.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Dec 2, 2021)

Digital_Disaster said:


> View attachment 2767383
> This person threw a temper tantrum and claimed that the light fury was lesbian. She absolutely couldn't stand the fact that this fictional dragon is straight. So much so that she disabled comments.


The artist says that the flag is a new version of the lesbian flag. It must've not caught on cos I've never seen it.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Dec 2, 2021)

Kuchipatchi said:


> The artist says that the flag is a new version of the lesbian flag. It must've not caught on cos I've never seen it.


I remember this, it never caught on beyond Tumblr types, it's from like... 2017? It got real popular in 2018 though.

Basically there was this flag:





The person who made it was "problematic", but we'll get back to that in a moment. Notice the lips though? Real bitch to draw, so they simplified it to this:




Now, to get back to that "problematic" creator, she was an actual TERFL, Trans Exclusive Radical Feminist Lesbian. Like she doesn't think trannies are women (they aren't), full rad fem, and is an obnoxious lesbian. She actually earned the title.

Now, a big thing with flags is colours representing them, all these colours represent are... popular lipstick colours for femme lesbians. No really, that's it. Pretty lipstick colours among the really feminine lesbians. I spent a bunch of time back in the day to find deeper meaning, there isn't any.

Anyhow, because TERF bad we got this new flag:




What do the colours mean? To quote this source [ARCHIVE], which is accurate from when I looked into this back in the day, they mean the following:


> The orange colours stand for “gender non-conformity” “independence” and “community”, the white stands for “unique relationships to womanhood“, pink for “serenity and peace”, dusty pink for “love and sex” and dark pink for “feminity”.


They literally changed it to include non-women in an inherently women's space, that being lesbian relationships.


----------



## mashedtaters (Dec 2, 2021)

Lurker here, created an account cause I'm sick of the zoo shit.

So has anyone uncovered the city where Sappho lives? I see so many kids joining this zoo shit cause of Sappho and I wanted to see if local law enforcement can do anything. There's enough public evidence they're grooming them.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Dec 2, 2021)

mashedtaters said:


> Lurker here, created an account cause I'm sick of the zoo shit.
> 
> So has anyone uncovered the city where Sappho lives? I see so many kids joining this zoo shit cause of Sappho and I wanted to see if local law enforcement can do anything. There's enough public evidence they're grooming them.


Good luck with that, until she diddies the kiddies there's nothing the cops will do. We see this all the time. Feel free to toss in another failed attempt. It's depressing, but it's the reality of it. Grooming is never enough to have anything go down, unless there is potentially a way to prove she might have CP, and then they check her for that.


----------



## Noebel (Dec 2, 2021)

Spoonomancer said:


> We don't even learn of a lot of Furry Drama until this drama is big enough in Furry Twitter, hilariously enough.


Indeed. It's one thing to discourage the usage of unproven and unreliable evidence, and another to completly disregard anything, because mean words are spoken here. For a subculture this inclusive(as proclaimed), I did not expect furries to be so formalistic. 
But what surprises me the most is the overall openness of this process. Kero got found out because his private chats got leaked. And Sappho here just goes around and offers to hypnotise you into fucking dogs and tries to establish some kind of zoophile rights advocasy commitie. On what such confidence is based, I wonder.


----------



## The Whore of Babylon (Dec 2, 2021)

I actually kinda like the new sjw flag over the old one, the sunset colors are nice


----------



## Not just another poster (Dec 2, 2021)

Noebel said:


> On what such confidence is based, I wonder.


On autism and a life lead in "accepting" furry community bubbles. They've been living an absurd and disgusting life, but at least we can all look forward to the day where it all falls apart and they go to jail or die trying to fuck a wolf or some shit. There's a 0% chance of them turning their life around now.


----------



## Desumorphine (Dec 2, 2021)

Digital_Disaster said:


> View attachment 2767383
> This person threw a temper tantrum and claimed that the light fury was lesbian. She absolutely couldn't stand the fact that this fictional dragon is straight. So much so that she disabled comments.


> posted 3 years ago
That's some necro. What do you expect us to get from this?


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 2, 2021)

Not just another poster said:


> On autism and a life lead in "accepting" furry community bubbles. They've been living an absurd and disgusting life, but at least we can all look forward to the day where it all falls apart and they go to jail or die trying to fuck a wolf or some shit. There's a 0% chance of them turning their life around now.


> going to jail
In the context of these last few pages, that is very  Optimistic.


----------



## Snowbear (Dec 3, 2021)

So, anyone hear about this yet? Absolutely fucked. Sappho needs to be charged with something, they straight up manipulated a child into zoophilla only for them to apparently off themselves after their mother found out.


----------



## DangerWank (Dec 3, 2021)

Snowbear said:


> So, anyone hear about this yet? Absolutely fucked. Sappho needs to be charged with something, they straight up manipulated a child into zoophilla only for them to apparently off themselves after their mother found out.


The deranged reply:

Dogfucking youth groups…


----------



## Lil Stinker (Dec 3, 2021)

DangerWank said:


> The deranged reply:
> 
> Dogfucking youth groups…


Does she really expect the girl's family to invite the zoophile that caused her death to the funeral?


----------



## Swingletonthesimpleton (Dec 3, 2021)

Snowbear said:


> So, anyone hear about this yet? Absolutely fucked. Sappho needs to be charged with something, they straight up manipulated a child into zoophilla only for them to apparently off themselves after their mother found out.


Archive the tweet my dude









						Sappho ζ @MFF 🌸 on Twitter: "Just yesterday you apologized to me for…
					

archived 4 Dec 2021 00:02:37 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## DangerWank (Dec 3, 2021)

Snowbear said:


> So, anyone hear about this yet? Absolutely fucked. Sappho needs to be charged with something, they straight up manipulated a child into zoophilla only for them to apparently off themselves after their mother found out.


Also having trouble believing it as she is now saying she’s invited to the funeral. Why would a family invite the creepy adult talking to their kid about fucking animals to the funeral?

It’s a majestic train wreck if true


----------



## SandyCat (Dec 3, 2021)

DangerWank said:


> Also having trouble believing it as she is now saying she’s invited to the funeral. Why would a family invite the creepy adult talking to their kid about fucking animals to the funeral?
> 
> It’s a majestic train wreck if trueView attachment 2771886


I highly doubt the family invited them. Probably just Sappho making more bullshit lies

Would be hilarious if they did show up tho. "Hey I know I groomed your kid to be a zoophile which helped contribute to their suicide but _totally_ not my fault, we cool right?"


----------



## Velcheetah (Dec 3, 2021)

Is there any proof this Julia Carlson kid is real and did commit suicide? How is Sappho close enough with a 13-14 year old to know about her suicide within 24 hours and be the first to break the news? How did people dox Julia and call her parents when nobody seems to know Julia's social media accounts?


----------



## DangerWank (Dec 3, 2021)

SandyCat said:


> I highly doubt the family invited them. Probably just Sappho making more bullshit lies
> 
> Would be hilarious if they did show up tho. "Hey I know I groomed your kid to be a zoophile which helped contribute to their suicide but _totally_ not my fault, we cool right?"


Plus the warped logic that they have thinking dogfucking is natural. Saw some degenerate with #protectzookids in his bio after going too far down the rabbit hole.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Dec 3, 2021)

It's been asked before but is this Julia Carlson person even real? I personally feel like it's the average zoophile/zoosadist shit to say "oh hey something bad happened to a person that never existed before now and was allegedly close friends with and therefore you ANTI ZOOPHILE TROLLS HURT THEM, THIS IS WHY WE NEED SUPPORT GROUPS."


----------



## Eddie Gluskin (Dec 3, 2021)

SandyCat said:


> I highly doubt the family invited them. Probably just Sappho making more bullshit lies
> 
> Would be hilarious if they did show up tho. "Hey I know I groomed your kid to be a zoophile which helped contribute to their suicide but _totally_ not my fault, we cool right?"


On the off chance this is all real and the parents are actually aware of Sappho, isnt this her just walking into an opportunity to be slapped with some charges. At the very least a civil case.


----------



## SandyCat (Dec 3, 2021)

Ghiaccio said:


> On the off chance this is all real and the parents are actually aware of Sappho, isnt this her just walking into an opportunity to be slapped with some charges. At the very least a civil case.


If it is real Sappho is delusional and dumb as bricks, they more than likely wouldn't think things through to realize that possibility

On the possibility it isn't real I'm curious what the end game is. Lying about grooming a kid into being a zoophile who offs themselves because their fictional parents found out, all to make some sort of point on the internet is only slightly less awful than it being true

It reminds me of this ancient meme:


Spoiler


----------



## DangerWank (Dec 3, 2021)

SandyCat said:


> If it is real Sappho is delusional and dumb as bricks, they more than likely wouldn't think things through to realize that possibility
> 
> On the possibility it isn't real I'm curious what the end game is. Lying about grooming a kid into being a zoophile who offs themselves because their fictional parents found out, all to make some sort of point on the internet is only slightly less awful than it being true
> 
> ...


She seems to be using it as some tool about how bad ‘bigotry’ against dog fuckery is comparing it to gay rights.

Regardless how true any of it is, it’s pretty entertaining in how retarded it all is


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 3, 2021)

Taking a break from The Tragedy of Sappho, here is a furry puff piece on Twitter:









						Billy (@BilDaTrukMarte)
					

The furry cabal is real and only everyone has recently noticed, it’s too late.




					nitter.namazso.eu
				











						🇺🇸Billy🇺🇸 (@BilDaTrukMarte): "The furry cabal is real and only ev…
					

archived 4 Dec 2021 01:46:13 UTC




					archive.ph
				




A little late here, but Sailorrooscout got a bit o fame because a non-fur wa surprised that a furry is spreading news of the Omicron variant of Wu Flu..





						Chise 🧬🧫🦠💉 (@sailorrooscout)
					

Good news for your morning.  “The new Omicron variant of the Coronavirus results in MILD disease, WITHOUT prominent symptoms.” -Angelique Coetzee, the chairwoman of the South African Medical Association.




					nitter.namazso.eu
				











						Chise 🧬🧫🦠💉🔜 MFF (@sailorrooscout): "Good news for your morning. …
					

archived 4 Dec 2021 01:54:43 UTC




					archive.ph
				




A note: someone called Sailorrooscout he furry Dr Fauci.
That is foreboding...


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 3, 2021)

DangerWank said:


> She seems to be using it as some tool about how bad ‘bigotry’ against dog fuckery is comparing it to gay rights.
> 
> Regardless how true any of it is, it’s pretty entertaining in how retarded it all is


I'm still amazed the LGBT community is not raising a bigger stink about this asshole trying to co-opt their own arguments. Because Sappho is validating the words of every "bigot" who ever argued that "first they want to marry their own sex, then what's next? Marrying their dogs? Kids?".


----------



## Marche (Dec 3, 2021)

Cant believe Byuu killed himself again.


----------



## polyqueerandrosensual (Dec 3, 2021)

Another day, another furfag troons out. Checking the channel, it's his highest viewed video by far- like 20x most of his other vids.


----------



## SandyCat (Dec 3, 2021)

polyqueerandrosensual said:


> Another day, another furfag troons out. Checking the channel, it's his highest viewed video by far- like 20x most of his other vids.


His room screams manchild


----------



## Catboi (Dec 3, 2021)

SandyCat said:


> His room screams manchild
> View attachment 2772243



lol He just added eyelashes to his fursuit head


----------



## SandyCat (Dec 4, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> I'm still amazed the LGBT community is not raising a bigger stink about this asshole trying to co-opt their own arguments. Because Sappho is validating the words of every "bigot" who ever argued that "first they want to marry their own sex, then what's next? Marrying their dogs? Kids?".


I assume the pedo or "MAP community" as they call themselves have burnt out Twitter on complaining about people using the lgbt thing as a shield. When the whole "map" thing started twitter was up in arms over it then the complaints started slowing down in favor of moving onto the next outrage of the month


----------



## Disgusting Furry (Dec 4, 2021)

Apologize for me being a newfag, but I don't really know the level to bring someone up.
There was a furry who is as stereotypical as you can get.  FurryFoofi. https://www.youtube.com/c/FurryFoofi
Gay as you can get, and ends pretty much every sentence with uwu.

Recently, he decided to troon out and change his name to Sasha.
Nothing really interesting or special about him. But the name change is a new development.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Dec 4, 2021)

Re: Sappho

No way this kid is real, but if this is happening it's starting to sour the milk. 


Disgusting Furry said:


> Apologize for me being a newfag, but I don't really know the level to bring someone up.
> There was a furry who is as stereotypical as you can get.  FurryFoofi. https://www.youtube.com/c/FurryFoofi
> Gay as you can get, and ends pretty much every sentence with uwu.
> 
> ...


If you can drag up some old milk dump it in personal furry lolcows as well as the recent minor shit. Maybe if it's good enough we'll go digging. Though a name change is good to have record of.


----------



## Noebel (Dec 4, 2021)

SandyCat said:


> On the possibility it isn't real I'm curious what the end game is. Lying about grooming a kid into being a zoophile who offs themselves because their fictional parents found out, all to make some sort of point on the internet is only slightly less awful than it being true


Well, this cource of action do have some logic behind it, at least. Martyrdom can be quite an efficient propaganda tool. But it's one thing to preach Luthor's teachings while being smoked on a pyre by authorities for questioning Popes monopoly on spirituality and selling indulgence papers like hotdogs, and then there's this. Even the best tool requires a holder to be competent in it's operation.

And if it is actually real(which I think more likely is not, considering the current information), that's definetly a poor way to present it. What puzzles me the most, is how Sappho thinks attending a funeral of a random non-famous child would work out for a unrelated adult. So, Sappho either lying, or is going to stand at the distance, doing his best Norman Bates impression.
Now, if Sappho is not an unrelated adult, this can explain both how this information got to him first and how he's going to attend(assuming parents don't know his role in all that), but it makes the whole situation much more fucked-up.

UPD: I don't think a suicide of a child is a very common occurence, so I would assume it should leave some noticeable trace in local news, police reports(shouldn't they start an investigation, by the way?) and other stuff like this. If Sappho is from US and speaks about attending funeral, child must've been from US too, I assume, and we have a general time frame.


Marche said:


> Cant believe Byuu killed himself again.


Is Byuu still a thing? I wasn't following since this list of US citisen who commited suicide abroad came. Was there any important development?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 4, 2021)

Disgusting Furry said:


> Apologize for me being a newfag, but I don't really know the level to bring someone up.
> There was a furry who is as stereotypical as you can get.  FurryFoofi. https://www.youtube.com/c/FurryFoofi
> Gay as you can get, and ends pretty much every sentence with uwu.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marche (Dec 4, 2021)

SandyCat said:


> His room screams manchild
> View attachment 2772243


Yea its the room that gives it away and not the fact he is wearing a dog costume


----------



## Zpop (Dec 4, 2021)

https://twitter.com/no_windowpanes/status/1466211394831933440?s=21
Sorry if this atrocity was already posted. Also sorry for not being able to archive.

Here’s Sappho masturbating on a public Twitter space where any of her underage fans can join. I heard people saying she was fucking her dog while on this call but hopefully that crime against nature isnt true.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Dec 4, 2021)

Zpop said:


> https://twitter.com/no_windowpanes/status/1466211394831933440?s=21
> Sorry if this atrocity was already posted. Also sorry for not being able to archive.
> 
> Here’s Sappho masturbating on a public Twitter space where any of her underage fans can join. I heard people saying she was fucking her dog while on this call but hopefully that crime against nature isnt true.


Well, that fucking sucked to listen to.
Only thing is, I'm still under the impression that she doesn't own a dog. Was it ever shown that she did?



Spoiler: Also I went and saved that for ya







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 4, 2021)

Zpop said:


> https://twitter.com/no_windowpanes/status/1466211394831933440?s=21
> Sorry if this atrocity was already posted. Also sorry for not being able to archive.
> 
> Here’s Sappho masturbating on a public Twitter space where any of her underage fans can join. I heard people saying she was fucking her dog while on this call but hopefully that crime against nature isnt true.


I archived them:








						pane (@11hoursinadv)
					

HUGE FUCKING CONTENT WARNING. IF YOU ARE A MINOR DO NOT WATCH THIS VIDEO, IT DOES CONTAIN SEXUALLY GRAPHIC AUDIO.   WHAT THE FUCK SAPPHO. WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU DOING THIS SHOT IN A PUBLIC SPACE WHERE ANYONE CAN JOIN. YOU ABSOLUTELY DISGUSTING. PRIVATE CHATS EXIST




					twitr.gq
				











						PANE (@no_windowpanes): "HUGE FUCKING CONTENT WARNING. IF YOU ARE A M…
					

archived 4 Dec 2021 19:00:53 UTC




					archive.ph
				



I still need to archive the video...
*sees Binta? upload the video*
...never mind. Thank you, Binta?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 4, 2021)

Zpop said:


> https://twitter.com/no_windowpanes/status/1466211394831933440?s=21
> Sorry if this atrocity was already posted. Also sorry for not being able to archive.
> 
> Here’s Sappho masturbating on a public Twitter space where any of her underage fans can join. I heard people saying she was fucking her dog while on this call but hopefully that crime against nature isnt true.


Well, it seems since going full zeta on the internet, Sappho has decided to go the Shadman route and just deliberately offend fucking everybody.


----------



## Velcheetah (Dec 4, 2021)

Zpop said:


> I heard people saying she was fucking her dog while on this call but hopefully that crime against nature isnt true.


If a dog was involved you'd expect to hear some noises giving it away. The jingle of collar tags, panting, the slapping of two bodies colliding over and over, the squeak of furniture springs, Sappho talking to the dog, someone else in the call making a comment about the dog. As is it sounds like one man masturbation.

The obvious effort to sound like one of his hentai waifus would be spending my sides into orbit if I wasn't so disgusted.


----------



## Raindrops (Dec 4, 2021)

Zpop said:


> https://twitter.com/no_windowpanes/status/1466211394831933440?s=21
> Sorry if this atrocity was already posted. Also sorry for not being able to archive.
> 
> Here’s Sappho masturbating on a public Twitter space where any of her underage fans can join. I heard people saying she was fucking her dog while on this call but hopefully that crime against nature isnt true.


One of those co-hosts, Stoner, was proved to be a minor, as well. His sister found out he was a zoo, told their parents, and he apparently got kicked out to his grandparents' house.


----------



## omori (Dec 4, 2021)

Is there any definite conformation on this Stoner person?


----------



## Desumorphine (Dec 4, 2021)

At this point, I am convinced that Sappho is simply stirring up shit on purpose to piss Twitter off, which is hilarious.
It's left to be seen if that's done for the lolz or to obscure shit that was pulled in the past.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Dec 4, 2021)

omori said:


> Is there any definite conformation on this Stoner person?


Latest thing to happen was Stoner's sister entering the mix on Twitter.
They say that she's actually 16 and that them being "kicked out" was them being sent to their grandparents.
What follows is a collection of tweets from the sister that somewhat elaborate on the situation


Spoiler: Tweet Pile


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Dec 4, 2021)

Binta? said:


> Latest thing to happen was Stoner's sister entering the mix on Twitter.
> They say that she's actually 16 and that them being "kicked out" was them being sent to their grandparents.
> What follows is a collection of tweets from the sister that somewhat elaborate on the situation
> 
> ...


----------



## Spoonomancer (Dec 4, 2021)

Binta? said:


> Latest thing to happen was Stoner's sister entering the mix on Twitter.
> They say that she's actually 16 and that them being "kicked out" was them being sent to their grandparents.
> What follows is a collection of tweets from the sister that somewhat elaborate on the situation
> 
> ...


>"female" tag
>"trans ftm" tag


----------



## Desumorphine (Dec 5, 2021)

Binta? said:


> Latest thing to happen was Stoner's sister entering the mix on Twitter.
> They say that she's actually 16 and that them being "kicked out" was them being sent to their grandparents.
> What follows is a collection of tweets from the sister that somewhat elaborate on the situation
> 
> ...


If there was ever a post to reference how Emo culture has escaped from Tumblr to Twitter and Discord, this would be it.


----------



## DoubtTheDictator (Dec 5, 2021)

Binta? said:


> Latest thing to happen was Stoner's sister entering the mix on Twitter.
> They say that she's actually 16 and that them being "kicked out" was them being sent to their grandparents.
> What follows is a collection of tweets from the sister that somewhat elaborate on the situation
> 
> ...


If they have "lvl(age)" anywhere theres 90% chance they are a nut case
Also "little boy" "female"


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Dec 6, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> If there was ever a post to reference how Emo culture has escaped from Tumblr to Twitter and Discord, this would be it.


Tumblr banning porn made the rest of the internet worse.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 6, 2021)

AngryTreeRat said:


> Tumblr banning porn made the rest of the internet worse.


Tumblr was the containment thread for the entire Internet.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Dec 6, 2021)

Snowbear said:


> So, anyone hear about this yet? Absolutely fucked. Sappho needs to be charged with something, they straight up manipulated a child into zoophilla only for them to apparently off themselves after their mother found out.


New evidence coming forward on this Julia kid.





According to her, Julia's best friend's parents were told that they had died.
Moments ago, Julia had posted to their TikTok (confirmed by Sappho) that they had just had their phone taken.


Spoiler: TikTok & Video







TikTok




Your browser is not able to display this video.






Sappho is still unsure if the person who posted the video is actually this kid


----------



## Spoonomancer (Dec 6, 2021)

This is only making the case of this kid sounding either fake due to not existing or fake due to being a troll akin to Bluespike.


----------



## polyqueerandrosensual (Dec 6, 2021)

Disgusting Furry said:


> Apologize for me being a newfag, but I don't really know the level to bring someone up.
> There was a furry who is as stereotypical as you can get.  FurryFoofi. https://www.youtube.com/c/FurryFoofi
> Gay as you can get, and ends pretty much every sentence with uwu.
> 
> ...



I swear, every single day, the furfagdom gains like 100 new troonout cases. I _almost_ feel kinda bad for the more normie-tier ("cis") ones who want nothing to do with that, but ah well, their fault for being involved in that shit to begin with.



Zpop said:


> https://twitter.com/no_windowpanes/status/1466211394831933440?s=21
> Sorry if this atrocity was already posted. Also sorry for not being able to archive.
> 
> Here’s Sappho masturbating on a public Twitter space where any of her underage fans can join. I heard people saying she was fucking her dog while on this call but hopefully that crime against nature isnt true.



I'm still confused if this Sappho person is biological male or female, as y'all seem to be alternating in pronouns in this thread, and usually real women don't do degenerate shit like this.


----------



## Big Bang (Dec 6, 2021)

polyqueerandrosensual said:


> I'm still confused if this Sappho person is biological male or female, as y'all seem to be alternating in pronouns in this thread, and usually real women don't do degenerate shit like this.


Sappho is a biological male.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Dec 6, 2021)

polyqueerandrosensual said:


> I swear, every single day, the furfagdom gains like 100 new troonout cases. I _almost_ feel kinda bad for the more normie-tier ("cis") ones who want nothing to do with that, but ah well, their fault for being involved in that shit to begin with.


From what I gather the more 'normal'/cis/moderate ones are starting to hemorrhage from the fandom proper altogether/disuse 'furry' as a self description (possibly just considering themselves 'anthro fans') and retreating into more decentralized groups. Why bother going to huge conventions when you can instead organize smaller events with a strict invite-only policy among people you know so you don't have to be around the hardcore freaks?

At the very least, the reason you hear less and less about 'normal' furries is they don't advertise themselves much anymore, or are drowned out by the uncanny wailing of troons and other wackos.

Edit: Or they end up in posting on kiwifarms lol


----------



## Emperor Percival Tachyon (Dec 6, 2021)

NevskyProspekt said:


> Edit: Or they end up in posting on kiwifarms lol


Furries getting brunt out on the rosy image they like to tell themselves about the fandom is probably a big factor in getting new posters to this board, especially if someone actually opens their eyes to the zoophile shit.


----------



## SandyCat (Dec 6, 2021)

polyqueerandrosensual said:


> I'm still confused if this Sappho person is biological male or female, as y'all seem to be alternating in pronouns in this thread, and usually real women don't do degenerate shit like this.


Not sure if more concrete proof has surfaced yet but at the very least there's this VRchat room Sappho created. Note the description on the very bottom

This is nothing new but figured I'd repost it as there's still a lot of confusion about troon status



Direct link
Archive
If that isn't a tranny I don't know what is


----------



## polyqueerandrosensual (Dec 6, 2021)

SandyCat said:


> Not sure if more concrete proof has surfaced yet but at the very least there's this VRchat room Sappho created. Note the description on the very bottom
> 
> This is nothing new but figured I'd repost it as there's still a lot of confusion about troon status
> 
> ...



Yep, figures.

Admittedly, his voice had me confused because in the degenerate recording which I had the misfortune of listening to, it passes as female almost. I knew a manly af looking troon IRL who passed based on his uncanny female-like voice, while knowing ones who visually looked good but once they spoke, it was all downhill- serious manvoice.


----------



## SandyCat (Dec 6, 2021)

polyqueerandrosensual said:


> Yep, figures.
> 
> Admittedly, his voice had me confused because in the degenerate recording which I had the misfortune of listening to, it passes as female almost. I knew a manly af looking troon IRL who passed based on his uncanny female-like voice, while knowing ones who visually looked good but once they spoke, it was all downhill- serious manvoice.


Some of them get really good at it. I thought I was getting good at figuring out whether someone is a tranny based off the voice alone then I get sideswiped by new findings proving me wrong.

An off the top of my head example is a vtuber by the name of Lilyhops that's mtf:


Spoiler











For the longest time I thought that was a she but its not

I think a lot of us are used to being exposed to the complete wack job super gross troons that don't even make a serious attempt at "passing" as their "preferred gender" so we get more used to those types. Then when one comes by who tries to make a attempt at actually passing, doesn't flaunt it and / or tries to hide it they're far more likely to fly under the tranny radar.



NevskyProspekt said:


> From what I gather the more 'normal'/cis/moderate ones are starting to hemorrhage from the fandom proper altogether/disuse 'furry' as a self description (possibly just considering themselves 'anthro fans') and retreating into more decentralized groups. Why bother going to huge conventions when you can instead organize smaller events with a strict invite-only policy among people you know so you don't have to be around the hardcore freaks?
> 
> At the very least, the reason you hear less and less about 'normal' furries is they don't advertise themselves much anymore, or are drowned out by the uncanny wailing of troons and other wackos.
> 
> Edit: Or they end up in posting on kiwifarms lol


You're spot on

The only part I would disagree with is the thing about the smaller invite only events being 'normal' even by furry standards. The smaller invite only events / friend get togethers might not be bukkake pizza in the hotel lobby with loaded diapers strewn about type of bad, but you can bet there's really weird sex stuff going on. This leads as a stepping stone into the weird shit you see at these bigger furry conventions

In my opinion if a furry is at the point of attending furry events or get togethers, regardless of how small or strictly managed they are they're already in way too deep and its all downhill from there.


----------



## A Pile Of Fucking Ashes (Dec 7, 2021)

At this rate we'll probably need a whole thread dedicated to Hypnotist Sappho. He's a goldmine of horror, cringe, and autism so deep and rich that it would cause a second gold rush if it were actual gold.


----------



## Rathalos (Dec 7, 2021)

A Pile Of Fucking Ashes said:


> At this rate we'll probably need a whole thread dedicated to Hypnotist Sappho. He's a goldmine of horror, cringe, and autism so deep and rich that it would cause a second gold rush if it were actual gold.


genuinely surprised she doesnt at this point, especially after she started a "organization for promoting zoosexuality"


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Dec 7, 2021)

Rathalos said:


> genuinely surprised she doesnt at this point, especially after she started a "organization for promoting zoosexuality"


I assumed, and was actually going to ask today if this was the case, that she currently has someone quietly typing up a thread. It's no secret that people go DFE once signs of a thread is happening, but Sappho is at the point where the story is fucked up enough to maybe be worth a thread. He's dominated this thread long enough that it might be time to split him off to his own so other dumb shit can pick up over here again.


----------



## SandyCat (Dec 7, 2021)

A Pile Of Fucking Ashes said:


> At this rate we'll probably need a whole thread dedicated to Hypnotist Sappho. He's a goldmine of horror, cringe, and autism so deep and rich that it would cause a second gold rush if it were actual gold.





Rathalos said:


> genuinely surprised she doesnt at this point, especially after she started a "organization for promoting zoosexuality"





AngryTreeRat said:


> I assumed, and was actually going to ask today if this was the case, that she currently has someone quietly typing up a thread. It's no secret that people go DFE once signs of a thread is happening, but Sappho is at the point where the story is fucked up enough to maybe be worth a thread. He's dominated this thread long enough that it might be time


There's one in the works. I wasn't sure if I should mention it any further but the person making it talked about it in this thread at least once IIRC so I assume its fine to at least say one is being made so a bunch of others don't try to make their own causing a mess

No idea how its going thus far as I removed myself from the project for being useless but give it time as this rabbit hole goes quite a ways from what I've seen


----------



## RACKOON (Dec 7, 2021)

Shadman crossover!


----------



## Mikoyan (Dec 7, 2021)

RACKOON said:


> Shadman crossover!


These are the points where I go 'naw, this is a troll op'.

eta: Specifically in this case Shadman's notorious and not at all popular with Furries, so regardless of whether or not the whole Sappho thing is a troll, this has to be to rile people up. And of course dude just got busted.


----------



## polyqueerandrosensual (Dec 7, 2021)

SandyCat said:


> Some of them get really good at it. I thought I was getting good at figuring out whether someone is a tranny based off the voice alone then I get sideswiped by new findings proving me wrong.
> 
> An off the top of my head example is a vtuber by the name of Lilyhops that's mtf:
> 
> ...



Damn, some troons are actually getting good at that voice thing... scary. 

Anyone see that "cis" guy on YouTube who can do a perfect female voice?? Yet so many troons claim they can't?? They have no excuse at this point. The guy's voice is deep normally too.

Also, powerlevel ahead: you're correct about the smaller meets, in a sense. When my local fur scene did them, a lot of the hard party 'n yiff furs would bitch and moan constantly. _"THESE MEETS SUCK!! THERE'S NO ORGIES OR ALCOHOL BINGING OR DRUGS OR WILD SHENANIGANS WAAAHHHHH!!!"_. They expect every furfag to always want that stuff. And will actually bully the ones who don't.


----------



## Eddie Gluskin (Dec 7, 2021)

Mikoyan said:


> These are the points where I go 'naw, this is a troll op'.
> 
> eta: Specifically in this case Shadman's notorious and not at all popular with Furries, so regardless of whether or not the whole Sappho thing is a troll, this has to be to rile people up. And of course dude just got busted.


Shads not popular with non-zoophile furries because he draws beastiality on occasion. Honestly he's probably right up Sappho's retarded alley.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Dec 7, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> Sappho has decided to go the Shadman route and just deliberately offend fucking everybody.





RACKOON said:


> Shadman crossover!



Good shit, Apollo.
or Sappho frequents this thread.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 7, 2021)

polyqueerandrosensual said:


> Also, powerlevel ahead: you're correct about the smaller meets, in a sense. When my local fur scene did them, a lot of the hard party 'n yiff furs would bitch and moan constantly. _"THESE MEETS SUCK!! THERE'S NO ORGIES OR ALCOHOL BINGING OR DRUGS OR WILD SHENANIGANS WAAAHHHHH!!!"_. They expect every furfag to always want that stuff. And will actually bully the ones who don't.


...now I actually wan to see that bullying. I definitely believe you; I just got a morbid curiosity.


----------



## Pizdec (Dec 8, 2021)

So some furfag randomly posted this:



FMU: They're clearly not Maned's mom, but...


Spoiler: They'd past as his tranny mom if they really were.






Vulp is the one on the right.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 8, 2021)

If that is true, then I was there clapping.
...
I doubt Vulpinous.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 8, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> So some furfag randomly posted this:
> View attachment 2783109
> FMU: They're clearly not Maned's mom, but...
> 
> ...


Furfags routinely "adopt" each other, nothing new there.


----------



## Racoober (Dec 8, 2021)

Not 100% sure what she's bitching about but I think it's funny how the farms are almost like boogymen to these people


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 8, 2021)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> Not 100% sure what she's bitching about but I think it's funny how the farms are almost like boogymen to these people
> 
> View attachment 2784619View attachment 2784620
> View attachment 2784621
> View attachment 2784622


"Don't trust sources from Kiwifarms!"

I love when they try to misdirect like that. Our sources aren't_ from_ Kiwifarms. We don't produce shit. We merely catalogue what _you _assholes have left laying around in public. The sources aren't from Kiwifarms, they're from Twitter. They're from Furaffinity. They're from Discord.

Don't want your insanity featured here? _Stop being fucking speds_. Or at the very least, stop grooming kids and/or fucking dogs. This subforum would be a lot less depressing to read through if furries were just garden-variety lolcows who take themselves too seriously. But no, half of them slide right into horrorcow territory with how and where they like to stick their fucking dicks in.


----------



## omori (Dec 8, 2021)

Didn’t you know? We’re totally liars, murderers, and terrorists until we got dirt on someone they dont like. Then the visitor count spikes through the roof so they can get the drama of the week. The farms does the labor they’re too cowardly to do, but man do they love enjoying the harvest.


----------



## Pastel (Dec 8, 2021)

Oh Bitters, and entire furry fandom as a whole, don't you know it's easy to protect against being doxxed if you... You know... Don't post every facet of your lives on social media? Instead, you all are Internet-addicts, and expose your personal information for all to see with minimal effort. C'mon y'all, this is basic Internet safety


----------



## Linoone (Dec 8, 2021)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> Not 100% sure what she's bitching about but I think it's funny how the farms are almost like boogymen to these people
> 
> View attachment 2784619View attachment 2784620
> View attachment 2784621
> View attachment 2784622


Bitters really lives up to her name doesn’t she?


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 8, 2021)

I remember when KiwiFarms got its name from a miscommunication of the word 'CWC'.
Now I wan these forums to have a 'FruitBirdSite' skin.


----------



## Desumorphine (Dec 8, 2021)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> Not 100% sure what she's bitching about but I think it's funny how the farms are almost like boogymen to these people
> 
> View attachment 2784619View attachment 2784620
> View attachment 2784621
> View attachment 2784622





Boy, do I have got just the thing for you!


----------



## round robin (Dec 8, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> View attachment 2785136
> Boy, do I have got just the thing for you!


Still waiting on the receipts of all the times kiwis have "harassed" people.


----------



## Loona (Dec 8, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> View attachment 2785136
> Boy, do I have got just the thing for you!


I wonder what this is for?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 9, 2021)

Loona said:


> I wonder what this is for?
> View attachment 2785272


This is for us. But we all know damn well a lot of vengeful furfags come over here for material their own trolling plans.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 9, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> This is for us. But we all know damn well a lot of vengeful furfags come over here for material their own trolling plans.


And they don't last long.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Dec 9, 2021)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> Not 100% sure what she's bitching about but I think it's funny how the farms are almost like boogymen to these people
> 
> View attachment 2784619View attachment 2784620
> View attachment 2784621
> View attachment 2784622


Furries seem to regard KF the same way that normies regard porn sites.  Practically every furry knows that this site exists, furries never talk about this site in the company of other furries (and when they do, only in evasive euphemisms), and any furry who outs himself as looking at something here (let alone contributing content) is brutally shamed and scorned by his peers.  But whenever they’re bored and no one’s looking, the furries all come here seeking the kind of thrill they can only attain from witnessing the worst forms of human degradation.  _Especially_ when they see someone they know about.

And you can bet they clear their browsing history when they’re done.  Can’t let the other furries know.


----------



## MarkofdaBOOG (Dec 9, 2021)

Loona said:


> I wonder what this is for?
> View attachment 2785272


It's for the snake people that come over here and try to fuck over there internet mutuals in their fandoms.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 9, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Furries seem to regard KF the same way that normies regard porn sites.  Practically every furry knows that this site exists, furries never talk about this site in the company of other furries (and when they do, only in evasive euphemisms), and any furry who outs himself as looking at something here (let alone contributing content) is brutally shamed and scorned by his peers.  But whenever they’re bored and no one’s looking, the furries all come here seeking the kind of thrill they can only attain from witnessing the worst forms of human degradation.  _Especially_ when they see someone they know about.
> 
> And you can bet they clear their browsing history when they’re done.  Can’t let the other furries know.


Null says tha the Kiwi Farms is an entertainment website, though this website is very useful is filtering ou the hype and lies while showing the really nasty parts... sunlight being the best disinfectant.
I wish others would moderate themselves.


----------



## SandyCat (Dec 10, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> This is for us. But we all know damn well a lot of vengeful furfags come over here for material their own trolling plans.


Most of them are shit at trolling and commonly out themselves in the process

Maybe not kiwifarms related but some dummy back in 2017 or 2018 tried trolling mr. metokur by making a bunch of tweets calling him a child molestor then the guy making the tweets got outed for being a furry into cub porn and he got steamrolled by the internet


Spoiler













Leonard Helplessness said:


> But whenever they’re bored and no one’s looking, the furries all come here seeking the kind of thrill they can only attain from witnessing the worst forms of human degradation.  _Especially_ when they see someone they know about.


The best form of entertainment




In other news, because I know you all totally aren't sick of hearing about Sappho, she he it broke their temporary break of terminal tweeting to drop this:


Spoiler








Link
Archive

I wouldn't be surprised if that's a random house unrelated to sappho but his continual tweets about  people trying to dox him and his sudden break from twitter makes me wonder if he's starting to sweat


----------



## Velcheetah (Dec 10, 2021)

The car in the selfie is not a 2018 Accord. The seatbelt guides don't match. Is the sped who posted that faildox blind?


Spoiler: Seatbelt Spergery



Sappho's selfie

2018 Accord


----------



## Spoonomancer (Dec 10, 2021)

Velcheetah said:


> The car in the selfie is not a 2018 Accord. The seatbelt guides don't match. Is the sped who posted that faildox blind?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Seatbelt Spergery
> ...


I love this sort of hyper-specific research


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 10, 2021)

Spoonomancer said:


> I love this sort of hyper-specific research


It's that kind of autism I couldn't do myself nowadays. I just write shit.


----------



## Teeth And Popcorn (Dec 10, 2021)

Spoonomancer said:


> I love this sort of hyper-specific research


Sappho's IP Address apparently got outed days ago on TikTok. Not sure if it's really her address yet


----------



## Disgusting Furry (Dec 10, 2021)

Teeth And Popcorn said:


> Sappho's IP Address apparently got outed days ago on TikTok. So i looked it up and she's in Staten Island, New York. Use Co-ordinates: 40.54, -74.22
> 
> What will show up is either this house
> View attachment 2789040
> ...


You really can't get that specific with just an IP address. At best you'll know the state/region it's coming from.
Unless you work for the ISP and can actually look up customer information for a particular IP at that time.


----------



## Noebel (Dec 10, 2021)

Teeth And Popcorn said:


> Sappho's IP Address apparently got outed days ago on TikTok. Not sure if it's really her address yet


Speaking of that, around a week ago or so I came upon this tweet.
Arch
Link
I am quite skeptical of this furry sup3r H4XoЯ, but the idea that Sappho uses VPN to talk about how it is a good thing to have sex with animals is quite plausible. IP doesn't prove anything on its own.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Dec 10, 2021)

Snowbear said:


> So, anyone hear about this yet? Absolutely fucked. Sappho needs to be charged with something, they straight up manipulated a child into zoophilla only for them to apparently off themselves after their mother found out.


You gotta to be this fucked up to groom a child to zoophilia til' it kills itself and then show no empathy about it by blaming everybody who criticized you.


----------



## Teeth And Popcorn (Dec 10, 2021)

Noebel said:


> Speaking of that, around a week ago or so I came upon this tweet.
> Arch
> Link
> I am quite skeptical of this furry sup3r H4XoЯ, but the idea that Sappho uses VPN to talk about how it is a good thing to have sex with animals is quite plausible. IP doesn't prove anything on its own.


Looks like this is going to be harder than i thought if she's using a VPN


----------



## Desumorphine (Dec 10, 2021)

Teeth And Popcorn said:


> Sappho's IP Address apparently got outed days ago on TikTok. Not sure if it's really her address yet


IP Addresses are basically useless unless you got other shit to reference it against. In a time where many people use VPNs even more so.


----------



## Desumorphine (Dec 10, 2021)

Loona said:


> I wonder what this is for?
> View attachment 2785272


I don't know why you think that rule is relevant to what I said, barking Christmas tree.  My post was sarcastic, since the person asking was already describing the Farms but wouldn't mention it.


----------



## Disgusting Furry (Dec 11, 2021)

Did anyone get info on the 501(c3) that Sappho supposedly set up?
Sappho says she's the chairman of the ZNA and links to their official twitter. Almost certainly also ran by her.

Twitter: https://twitter.com/zna_official
Archive: https://archive.md/mqcl4


The website in the twitter profile doesn't exist. https://zeta-north-america.org/
There's no archive. So either it was only up for a few hours, or never at all.

A standard 501(c3) search doesn't lead to anything.
Only charities under ZNA or ZETA will end up as various fraternities.
This may because the actual organization is new so it'll take a few weeks to show up.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Dec 11, 2021)

Disgusting Furry said:


> Did anyone get info on the 501(c3) that Sappho supposedly set up?
> Sappho says she's the chairman of the ZNA and links to their official twitter. Almost certainly also ran by her.
> 
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/zna_official
> ...


>(Pending)
Likely going to take a long while since applying for 501(c)(3) takes a long while to actually apply to an organization. That, and Sappho has to actually prove to the IRS that Zeta North America is not only an actual organization, but Zeta North America has existed as an actual organization for _three tax years, _among other things_._


----------



## Velcheetah (Dec 11, 2021)

Disgusting Furry said:


> Did anyone get info on the 501(c3) that Sappho supposedly set up?
> Sappho says she's the chairman of the ZNA and links to their official twitter. Almost certainly also ran by her.
> 
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/zna_official
> ...


Sappho said he wouldn't be hearing back from the IRS for several more months.









						Sappho ζ 🌸 on Twitter: "Until then ZNA will and is expected to be fo…
					

archived 11 Dec 2021 09:49:18 UTC




					archive.md
				



He is once again committing fraud by telling people they can give tax deductible donations while his application is pending. You can't promise eventual retroactive tax exemption to donors. Even the article he's citing lays out how he's wrong.









						How Do I Accept Donations on a Pending 501(c)(3)? | legalzoom.com
					

archived 11 Dec 2021 10:00:23 UTC




					archive.md
				



I wonder how he's trying to get around ZNA being less than three years old. Did he just completely miss that part of the requirements? Are he and Toggle rebranding Douglas Spink's Cross-Species Alliance and pretending it was anything more than a Twitter account run by Doug """"and friends""""?


----------



## Stupidface (Dec 11, 2021)

Velcheetah said:


> Are he and Toggle rebranding Douglas Spink's Cross-Species Alliance and pretending it was anything more than a Twitter account run by Doug """"and friends""""?


I wouldn't be shocked, Toggle already directly compared the two while reminiscing on Twitter some time ago. 

Anyone expecting this to become an actual nonprofit is retarded and has no idea how they come to be, nor how they function. Among the issues already established, the mascot is a stolen photograph that is most definitely copyright infringement– While they could've gotten away with art, Sappho went the extra mile to directly post a photo instead as the entire basis. It's like the entire concept of Zeta North America was created with failure as the actual goal, but he'll bullshit and claim they've been discriminated against or some nonsense when the question comes up why it's still "pending". I can already bet.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 11, 2021)

Stupidface said:


> I wouldn't be shocked, Toggle already directly compared the two while reminiscing on Twitter some time ago.
> 
> Anyone expecting this to become an actual nonprofit is retarded and has no idea how they come to be, nor how they function. Among the issues already established, the mascot is a stolen photograph that is most definitely copyright infringement– While they could've gotten away with art, Sappho went the extra mile to directly post a photo instead as the entire basis. It's like the entire concept of Zeta North America was created with failure as the actual goal, but he'll bullshit and claim they've been discriminated against or some nonsense when the question comes up why it's still "pending". I can already bet.


Either that or it's just an elaborate troll campaign to get people riled up. If that's the case, it's doing quite well.


----------



## sappho's son (Dec 11, 2021)

im hypnotist sappho's son ama​im not jokeing im not a troll i am her son


Velcheetah said:


> The red and black dog character in Sappho's Twitter avatar is the fursona of a 16 year old CSA survivor going by the name Kylo / Gruesomezoo. Kylo's original Twitter account is suspended and their current account is locked so all I've got is replies from other people.
> View attachment 2761715View attachment 2761718View attachment 2761693
> 
> 
> ...


​


----------



## Spoonomancer (Dec 11, 2021)

sappho's son said:


> im hypnotist sappho's son ama​im not jokeing im not a troll i am her son
> 
> ​


Can you post proof that you are "Sappho's son" and not Sappho herself?

EDIT: @sappho's son logs in only once to not even once prove anything, interesting.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 11, 2021)

sappho's son said:


> im hypnotist sappho's son ama​im not jokeing im not a troll i am her son
> 
> ​


Null should have never reopened site registration.


----------



## sappho's son (Dec 11, 2021)

Spoonomancer said:


> Can you post proof that you are "Sappho's son" and not Sappho herself?


what proof do you need bruh


----------



## sappho's son (Dec 11, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> Fake and gay, you don't type like them.


shut up she is my mom and i love her


----------



## Crossed Animal (Dec 11, 2021)

sappho's son said:


> im hypnotist sappho's son ama​im not jokeing im not a troll i am her son
> 
> ​


Sappho should've swallowed.


----------



## sappho's son (Dec 11, 2021)

Spoonomancer said:


> Can you post proof that you are "Sappho's son" and not Sappho herself?
> 
> EDIT: @sappho's son logs in only once to not even once prove anything, interesting.


i was asleep


----------



## Spoonomancer (Dec 11, 2021)

sappho's son said:


> what proof do you need bruh


I don't know, post evidence that you're actually related to her in some way instead of trying to be an autist.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Dec 11, 2021)

sappho's son said:


> i was asleep



Why don't you post some of your conversations with Sappho to prove your who you say you are? Telegram/Discord screenshots and the like.

We at the farms always like new faces and are eager to learn as much as we can about the people we discuss.


----------



## Desumorphine (Dec 11, 2021)

If it isn't clear to you at this point that Sappho is nothing but an extremely elaborate troll, I am disappointed in you.
I wouldn't be surprised if this Nigga is neither a Zoo nor a groomer and maybe not even a furry and just gets some twisted fun out of watching his surroundings go up in flames. Stop fucking swallowing the bait, this whole thread's become an embarrassment.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 11, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> If it isn't clear to you at this point that Sappho is nothing but an extremely elaborate troll, I am disappointed in you.
> I wouldn't be surprised if this Nigga is neither a Zoo nor a groomer and maybe not even a furry and just gets some twisted fun out of watching his surroundings go up in flames. Stop fucking swallowing the bait, this whole thread's become an embarrassment.


Seriously, even _if_ Sappho was even half of what they claim to be, people here are going full autist. Never go full autist, and always ask yourself the question:






More often than not, it is.


----------



## Raindrops (Dec 11, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> If it isn't clear to you at this point that Sappho is nothing but an extremely elaborate troll, I am disappointed in you.
> I wouldn't be surprised if this Nigga is neither a Zoo nor a groomer and maybe not even a furry and just gets some twisted fun out of watching his surroundings go up in flames. Stop fucking swallowing the bait, this whole thread's become an embarrassment.


Sadly, even if Sappho isn't actually a zoo, they _are_ a groomer at this point. They can be seen initiating sexual contact with minors in Twitter spaces and encouraging minors to "reach out to them" for help while posting incest mommy dommy porn under those same posts. If a troll grooms children as part of its trolling, it's still a groomer. There's also screenshots out there of Sappho fucking a minor in some VR ERP and sending their old 17yo Discord moderator images of their doggy dildos. 

I'm not seeking out the unfiltered screenshots of that shit, though. I'll leave that to the people who are desensitized or crazed enough.


----------



## Eddie Gluskin (Dec 12, 2021)

sappho's son said:


> im hypnotist sappho's son ama​im not jokeing im not a troll i am her son
> 
> ​


Quit being retarded and prove you are who you say you are.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 12, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> If it isn't clear to you at this point that Sappho is nothing but an extremely elaborate troll, I am disappointed in you.
> I wouldn't be surprised if this Nigga is neither a Zoo nor a groomer and maybe not even a furry and just gets some twisted fun out of watching his surroundings go up in flames. Stop fucking swallowing the bait, this whole thread's become an embarrassment.


No one is that fucking stupid or brilliant in the furry fandom to establish a year or so long troll bit where they pretend to be an animal rapist on the internet...

However Jace Connors existed, and because of that I too am now questioning it.



Ghiaccio said:


> Quit being retarded and prove you are who you say you are.


Stop responding to obvious attention whoring you dumb nigger.


----------



## omori (Dec 12, 2021)

Jfc this would be funny if it weren’t so fucking sad. This idiot is probably 16 or something and thinks he’s gonna get a pat on the head and a good job from Sappho himself for standing up to those big meanie kiwifarms trolls.

Sappho doesn’t care about any of you retards. You’re all just pawns to project his kinks on just like his “hypnosis” shit. There’s nothing more malleable than a bunch of teenagers trying to find some kind of identity and someone they think they can confide in. And he knows this.


----------



## Velcheetah (Dec 12, 2021)

The biggest thing that makes me doubt Sappho could just be a troll is how he's been accepted by other zoophiles. They trust him enough to feature him as a guest on multiple podcasts and join his ZNA project where they risk being outed if the 501(c)(3) application were somehow approved. For all zoophiles like to brag about being proud and unafraid they are cagey and easily spooked. If you tried to come into their groups with no prior connections and said, as loudly and publicly as Sappho did, "How do you do fellow zoos" they're going to be suspicious. But Sappho's been accepted wholeheartedly into their fold.

That being said he obviously enjoys getting under people's skin.




And people are going ultra instinct full retard over him. I've seen at least four false doxes going around Twitter and TikTok. Valerie Graw (the airman falsely accused of being Sappho) has said multiple times that Sappho did not use her likeness but people still say he stole her identity because they can't listen for five seconds. Kids are planning gay ops in TikTok duets where everyone can see what they're doing. There's multiple Twitter accounts dedicated to quote-tweeting everything he posts and saying "SAPPHO IS WRONG DOG CAN'T CONSENT" 5000 times a day.

It's degenerates and idiots flinging poop at each other all the way down.


----------



## Noebel (Dec 12, 2021)

Velcheetah said:


> It's degenerates and idiots flinging poop at each other all the way down.


Without the context of persumed dogfucking, sounds just like another day on the internet.


----------



## Desumorphine (Dec 13, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> No one is that fucking stupid or brilliant in the furry fandom to establish a year or so long troll bit where they pretend to be an animal rapist on the internet...
> 
> However Jace Connors existed, and because of that I too am now questioning it.


Or maybe Sappho has just realized that he can divert attention by making up so much ridiculous shit that at some stage he can just blanket it all under the "I was just trolling!" argument. Seems to work out either way, because the thread's in flames lol


----------



## DewwyDartz (Dec 14, 2021)

Pedo Joker


----------



## Thistle (Dec 14, 2021)

Thistle said:


> Also, if you manage to find a username that's bitched about the their content getting removed, you can cross reference their FA username over at http://vj5pbopejlhcbz4n.onion/fa/<username> . It's the hidden service of https://popufur.com that tries to archive as much of FA's Submissions as possible.


I didn't keep up on getting v3 onion addresses for some things, does anyone know if there's a v3 address for popufur's hidden service?


----------



## One Sick Puppy (Dec 14, 2021)

Thistle said:


> Also, if you manage to find a username that's bitched about the their content getting removed, you can cross reference their FA username over at http://vj5pbopejlhcbz4n.onion/fa/<username> . It's the hidden service of https://popufur.com that tries to archive as much of FA's Submissions as possible.


I'd like to also suggest furarchiver since it has a pretty good record of saving old deleted stuff.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 14, 2021)

One Sick Puppy said:


> I'd like to also suggest furarchiver since it has a decent record of saving old deleted stuff.


Cool, sounds like a much more convenient option than that old jank thing.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Dec 14, 2021)

Does anyone know anything about this or is this just clickbait fake news by a wannabe Fox/CNN?









						Minnesota teacher identifies as 'furry', brags about threesomes and assigns porn poems to class
					

The unnamed teacher in the Alden-Conger Public School District also spoke positively about incest and assigned pornographic material as schoolwork




					www.google.com


----------



## Mikoyan (Dec 14, 2021)

TroonsDid911 said:


> Does anyone know anything about this or is this just clickbait fake news by a wannabe Fox/CNN?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your linked source goes back through an indie news joint who got it from a seemingly one-woman anti-exploitation group, a setup that though their heart is in the right place I'd be careful about.

But then, a bit of searching found an article from today which references the situation. So this seems legit. The news article also gives a name to work on for the teacher, "Jenny Hughes". It's also apparently some type of AP class - this article isn't the best written thing on the planet but it barrels into talking about college credit.

More searching makes this to be something of a thing amongst the alt-media out there. We also have low-res face dox from the school directory:



Spoiler: She plays guitar, I guess...










I'm still more baffled by the articles than anything, but this bears some investigation.

Another edit: Youtube copy of a Facebook livestream with some people involved. He also describes the org that brought it up in the first place. Interesting, but "Redbeard" there needs some better fuckin' wifi.


----------



## Swedish Jeff (Dec 14, 2021)

It's amusing how the same fandom that was obsessed with Zootopia have completely turned against it because of BLM and the trailer for The Bad Guys. I just... sometimes get exhausted by the absolute retardation.



https://twitter.com/NONSTOPPUP/status/1468745860812918784 



https://twitter.com/k3nnyisgood/status/1470786496881991686


----------



## round robin (Dec 14, 2021)

Swedish Jeff said:


> View attachment 2801526


I like that this dude has reserved to naming himself THE RAPY DOG.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Dec 14, 2021)

Swedish Jeff said:


> It's amusing how the same fandom that was obsessed with Zootopia have completely turned against it because of BLM and the trailer for The Bad Guys. I just... sometimes get exhausted by the absolute retardation.
> View attachment 2801526
> https://twitter.com/NONSTOPPUP/status/1468745860812918784
> View attachment 2801527
> https://twitter.com/k3nnyisgood/status/1470786496881991686


I've noticed that furries have hated Zootopia for being "Cop Shit" for the past couple of years, I think? This hatred of Zootopia is nothing new from furries if you look below the "THICC SFM JUDY HOPPS FOOT JOB INFLATION BOOBS" part of the fandom. MATI but I personally think both films are shit because they're both kids films and people are going to be using the new movie as a "GIF Reaction Making Factory" for years to come after it comes out just like people have with Zootopia.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Dec 14, 2021)

Swedish Jeff said:


> It's amusing how the same fandom that was obsessed with Zootopia have completely turned against it because of BLM and the trailer for The Bad Guys. I just... sometimes get exhausted by the absolute retardation.
> View attachment 2801526
> https://twitter.com/NONSTOPPUP/status/1468745860812918784
> View attachment 2801527
> https://twitter.com/k3nnyisgood/status/1470786496881991686


Doesn’t the wolf wind up turning good too, just like Nick did?

And wasn’t the main point of Zootopia that you _shouldn’t _judge people based on race?

Either way, they’re just kids movies, kids movies that are too damn hard for these grown adults to grasp.  

I hate furries, so damn much.


----------



## Swedish Jeff (Dec 15, 2021)

Spoonomancer said:


> I've noticed that furries have hated Zootopia for being "Cop Shit" for the past couple of years, I think? This hatred of Zootopia is nothing new from furries if you look below the "THICC SFM JUDY HOPPS FOOT JOB INFLATION BOOBS" part of the fandom. MATI but I personally think both films are shit because they're both kids films and people are going to be using the new movie as a "GIF Reaction Making Factory" for years to come after it comes out just like people have with Zootopia.


I think you're right. The Twittery side of the fandom of course changes with the wind, but the artists and coomers will still do what they love. It's easy to focus on the toxic side of anything.


JethroTullamore said:


> Doesn’t the wolf wind up turning good too, just like Nick did?
> 
> And wasn’t the main point of Zootopia that you _shouldn’t _judge people based on race?
> 
> ...


You're absolutely right, hence why I call them retarded. They're so monkey-brained they live up to the name furry. Everything is just chasing trends for clicks and they can only see in black and white. I honestly think they beat weebs in regards to being the worst internet community. Here's a great rebuttal from one of the few rational ones.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 15, 2021)

Swedish Jeff said:


> It's amusing how the same fandom that was obsessed with Zootopia have completely turned against it because of BLM and the trailer for The Bad Guys. I just... sometimes get exhausted by the absolute retardation.
> View attachment 2801526
> https://twitter.com/NONSTOPPUP/status/1468745860812918784
> View attachment 2801527
> https://twitter.com/k3nnyisgood/status/1470786496881991686


Based on the trailer's apparent storyline, it's fills that delusion of "cops bad, and the bad guys are good", plus social agenda awareness (shutting down an animal testing lab, female mastermind, cross-dressing), and fetishes (vore)



Swedish Jeff said:


> You're absolutely right, hence why I call them retarded. They're so monkey-brained they live up to the name furry. Everything is just chasing trends for clicks and they can only see in black and white. I honestly think they beat weebs in regards to being the worst internet community. Here's a great rebuttal from one of the few rational ones.



Pretty much. and as for the meme, as the creator put it, it's like most of those fags completely forgot the premise of the movie, purely because of "cops bad." It won't matter in the slightest, but again shows how much of an echo chamber it is with 'mainstream' furfaggotry.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 15, 2021)

Swedish Jeff said:


> I think you're right. The Twittery side of the fandom of course changes with the wind, but the artists and coomers will still do what they love. It's easy to focus on the toxic side of anything.


What a world we live in, in which the porn artists and the coomers are the _least _toxic side of a community.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 15, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> What a world we live in, in which the porn artists and the coomers are the _least _toxic side of a community.


Love wins i guess...?


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 15, 2021)

Corn Flakes said:


> What a world we live in, in which the porn artists and the coomers are the _least _toxic side of a community.


Nah; the brain rot makes them pædosexuals and zoosexuals too ften.
These are jus the broken clocks that are righ twice a day.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Dec 15, 2021)

Swedish Jeff said:


> I think you're right. The Twittery side of the fandom of course changes with the wind, but the artists and coomers will still do what they love. It's easy to focus on the toxic side of anything.
> 
> You're absolutely right, hence why I call them retarded. They're so monkey-brained they live up to the name furry. Everything is just chasing trends for clicks and they can only see in black and white. I honestly think they beat weebs in regards to being the worst internet community. Here's a great rebuttal from one of the few rational ones.
> View attachment 2802208


I like this one better.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Dec 15, 2021)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> I like this one better.
> View attachment 2802823


Remember that a “bellwether” is a neutered ram.  The villain is a tranny.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Dec 15, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Remember that a “bellwether” is a neutered ram.  The villain is a tranny.


I should watch the film. I'd love to see a tranny get taken down by cops!


----------



## billydero (Dec 15, 2021)

Thistle said:


> Based on the trailer's apparent storyline, it's fills that delusion of "cops bad, and the bad guys are good", plus social agenda awareness (shutting down an animal testing lab, female mastermind, cross-dressing), and fetishes (vore)
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much. and as for the meme, as the creator put it, it's like most of those fags completely forgot the premise of the movie, purely because of "cops bad." It won't matter in the slightest, but again shows how much of an echo chamber it is with 'mainstream' furfaggotry.


One scene shows the wolf snatching purses and picking pockets, basically robbing every day people instead of a casino or something, and it makes me wonder: if someone went to a furry convention and did the same to furries attending, with ACAB being this year is battle cry, would they even report it to law enforcement or would they just say “whelp, I lost all my money and all my art but I guess it was an unscheduled reparation, so all good!!”

It would be interesting if someone (in Minecraft, of course) did stage something like a clever Lupin type heist where they stole peoples expensive fursuits or art show pieces. I’m sure half the fandom would be calling for blood and calling the police, and the other half would be drawing fanart of the thief, calling him awesome.


----------



## Realhat (Dec 15, 2021)

billydero said:


> One scene shows the wolf snatching purses and picking pockets, basically robbing every day people instead of a casino or something, and it makes me wonder: if someone went to a furry convention and did the same to furries attending, with ACAB being this year is battle cry, would they even report it to law enforcement or would they just say “whelp, I lost all my money and all my art but I guess it was an unscheduled reparation, so all good!!”
> 
> It would be interesting if someone (in Minecraft, of course) did stage something like a clever Lupin type heist where they stole peoples expensive fursuits or art show pieces. I’m sure half the fandom would be calling for blood and calling the police, and the other half would be drawing fanart of the thief, calling him awesome.


Theft of fursuits or other valuables has happened before at cons (though not on a grand heist scale) and I only ever saw negative comments about it.  People don't want to give up their own stuff in the name of progress/justice/whatever, they want to force _other people_ to give up _their _stuff.

More broadly, people have no principles.  Shout ACAB all day but gladly call the cops in order to eject someone from your con who you disagree with, etc.  Likewise, even if they were to claim stealing is good, they don't mean it's okay to steal from their own tribe.


----------



## Bec (Dec 16, 2021)

Swedish Jeff said:


> I think you're right. The Twittery side of the fandom of course changes with the wind, but the artists and coomers will still do what they love. It's easy to focus on the toxic side of anything.
> 
> You're absolutely right, hence why I call them retarded. They're so monkey-brained they live up to the name furry. Everything is just chasing trends for clicks and they can only see in black and white. I honestly think they beat weebs in regards to being the worst internet community. Here's a great rebuttal from one of the few rational ones.
> View attachment 2802208


The message of zootopia is literally that glow-in-the-darks collaborate secretly with other government officials to make minorities (predators) violent and criminal.


----------



## billydero (Dec 16, 2021)

Realhat said:


> Theft of fursuits or other valuables has happened before at cons (though not on a grand heist scale) and I only ever saw negative comments about it.  People don't want to give up their own stuff in the name of progress/justice/whatever, they want to force _other people_ to give up _their _stuff.
> 
> More broadly, people have no principles.  Shout ACAB all day but gladly call the cops in order to eject someone from your con who you disagree with, etc.  Likewise, even if they were to claim stealing is good, they don't mean it's okay to steal from their own tribe.


It looks like Disney is making some direct to streaming mini episodes for Zootopia that apparently just ignore the fact that a lot of the main characters were police and shows them in their “regular lives“. I wouldn’t at all be surprised to see Disney bow down to the fandom, even though it’s a small fraction of Zootopia fans, and in the sequel film that surely is coming completely whitewash that Nick, Judy, and the other popular characters were cops and just say “well… they have different jobs now let’s move on kids!“.

Joe Baldwin, a Disney artist who worked on that film, of course joined the fandom after he was invited as a guest of honor to a Anthrocon. He recently tweeted about this new film the Bad  Guys and of course after comparing it to Lupin III, has assured everyone that he is totally not salty about it, or the fact that the fandom is now openly saying that this is going to be a better film than Zootopia because it’s about crooks.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 16, 2021)

billydero said:


> One scene shows the wolf snatching purses and picking pockets, basically robbing every day people instead of a casino or something, and it makes me wonder: if someone went to a furry convention and did the same to furries attending, with ACAB being this year is battle cry, would they even report it to law enforcement or would they just say “whelp, I lost all my money and all my art but I guess it was an unscheduled reparation, so all good!!”
> 
> It would be interesting if someone (in Minecraft, of course) did stage something like a clever Lupin type heist where they stole peoples expensive fursuits or art show pieces. I’m sure half the fandom would be calling for blood and calling the police, and the other half would be drawing fanart of the thief, calling him awesome.





Spoiler: vore










So that one bit i mentioned in the last post? it didn't take long.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Dec 17, 2021)

Realhat said:


> Theft of fursuits or other valuables has happened before at cons (though not on a grand heist scale) and I only ever saw negative comments about it.  People don't want to give up their own stuff in the name of progress/justice/whatever, they want to force _other people_ to give up _their _stuff.
> 
> More broadly, people have no principles.  Shout ACAB all day but gladly call the cops in order to eject someone from your con who you disagree with, etc.  Likewise, even if they were to claim stealing is good, they don't mean it's okay to steal from their own tribe.


I've seen plenty of tweets saying that they had their fursuits stolen.

You can teach people a lesson that forcing people to give stuff up is a horrible thing but furries are the most dense people and they'll never budge even when met with facts. So it'll be done just to piss them off.


----------



## Swedish Jeff (Dec 17, 2021)

Overall, I would say Coyote Lovely is a net positive for confronting and exposing zoophiles online, but that doesn't make him free from criticism. For starters, I'm glad he finally upgraded from his toaster to a real microphone. It was the main reason I rarely watched his videos. 



Second, the "Lovely is Queer" makes him look as vapid as any other gay figure. You're a furry, of course you're gay. No one gives a shit. I could even rant on why trying to reclaim 'queer' is stupid and cringy. I usually hear leftists using that term. 



Good or bad, I think he's notable enough to have a thread.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 17, 2021)

Swedish Jeff said:


> Overall, I would say Coyote Lovely is a net positive for confronting and exposing zoophiles online, but that doesn't make him free from criticism. For starters, I'm glad he finally upgraded from his toaster to a real microphone. It was the main reason I rarely watched his videos.
> View attachment 2809212
> Second, the "Lovely is Queer" makes him look as vapid as any other gay figure. You're a furry, of course you're gay. No one gives a shit. I could even rant on why trying to reclaim 'queer' is stupid and cringy. I usually hear leftists using that term.
> View attachment 2809218
> Good or bad, I think he's notable enough to have a thread.


The bit here is aside from his literal shit eating and his youtube channel, is there REALLY ANYTHING that sets him apart?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 17, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> The bit here is aside from his literal shit eating and his youtube channel, is there REALLY ANYTHING that sets him apart?


That's the big question, isn't it? He's certainly a person of interest, someone to keep an eye on, but I can't really think of anything interesting enough about him for a healthy thread.


----------



## Flash (Dec 17, 2021)

he seems like just a generic furry with a youtube channel to me. not interesting enough for a thread in my opinion


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Dec 18, 2021)

A thread on CoyoteLovely would really stupid to be frank. There's not much more than just calling him a shit eating faggot. The most that would come from it would be his twitter spats with actual zoophiles or his videos and streams. So unless someone somehow finds evidence that Lovely actually is just troll shielding and he's into zoophilia and kids there's no real reason.


----------



## mantan (Dec 18, 2021)

The only interesting things about Coyote is that he's a scat fetishist and that he's friends with Blum. Otherwise he's a very boring furry Metokur cosplay. As far as furries go he isn't much of a lolcow.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Dec 18, 2021)

Bec said:


> The message of zootopia is literally that glow-in-the-darks collaborate secretly with other government officials to make minorities (predators) violent and criminal.


Zootopia ends up quite funny if you decide to read it as an allegory for South Africa or Zimbabwe. The majority gangs up against a previously-powerful minority (which still holds on to a few prominent key legacy positions) with the tacit approval of more ""progressive"" members of said minority. It's not a 1-to-1 comparison but if one wasn't aware of all the other social commentary going on you could make a compelling argument for it. The film itself is quite well-written, I'll give it that. 

My favorite (relatively recent) anthropomorphic film would probably be Wes Anderson's take on Dahl's Fantastic Mr. Fox, however. It's one of the best autumn films ever and doesn't feel like a kids movie.


----------



## Emperor Percival Tachyon (Dec 18, 2021)

Coyote Lovely is definitely of interest to anyone into watching furry drama. he's somewhat lolworthy and has a few ties to some of the right-leaning/"altfurry" side of furry lolcowdom, but he doesn't do enough on his own to be a full blown cow. His personal arguments with zoophiles don't cover any new ground that isn't already covered by the zoophile's own threads here. Thus doesn't really deserve his own thread yet, if he ever will. He's worth keeping an eye on, but remember, not every furry needs a dedicated thread, that's the reason general threads like this one exist. If there's actual drama with his name on it, you can just post it here.


----------



## sweaty (Dec 18, 2021)

Emperor Percival Tachyon said:


> Coyote Lovely is definitely of interest to anyone into watching furry drama. he's somewhat lolworthy and has a few ties to some of the right-leaning/"altfurry" side of furry lolcowdom, but he doesn't do enough on his own to be a full blown cow. His personal arguments with zoophiles don't cover any new ground that isn't already covered by the zoophile's own threads here. Thus doesn't really deserve his own thread yet, if he ever will. He's worth keeping an eye on, but remember, not every furry needs a dedicated thread, that's the reason general threads like this one exist. If there's actual drama with his name on it, you can just post it here.


The bottom line with Coyote Lovely is how try-hard and lackluster his content is. He is obviously desperate for attention but can't generate a single original thought or atom of entertainment on its own merits. It screams pathetic, grasping, thirsty, clout seeking, pandering, and amoral to the extreme. Moralfagging on the internet isn't great content but what's worse is pretending to chase down the bad guys with full hypocrisy. Exhibit A: his friendship with groomer Blumiere. 

Since his whole schtick is repurposing content from the Farms but making it worse, it would be really appropriate to give him a thread to see himself in the mirror. He has skeletons in the closet that aren't out. Blumiere isn't the only pedozoo friend he keeps close.


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Dec 18, 2021)

Looks like Sappho came out as a pedo and got banned

Edit: found this screenshot as well 



I don’t follow Sappho and haven’t looked around enough for the full scoop since I’m at work unfortunately but thought this was of interest


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Dec 18, 2021)

Cowboy Cat said:


> View attachment 2810856
> Looks like Sappho came out as a pedo and got banned
> 
> Edit: found this screenshot as well View attachment 2810868
> ...



This confirms everything we already suspected. Awesome that she got the ban hammer from Twitter for coming out as a kiddie diddler.

Has anyone made a thread on this subhuman yet?


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Dec 18, 2021)

Cowboy Cat said:


> View attachment 2810856
> Looks like Sappho came out as a pedo and got banned
> 
> Edit: found this screenshot as well View attachment 2810868
> ...


The fact she want's to frame antis, people that vehemently against fictional pedophilia, as helping her come to this 'revelation' is pretty stupid. Anyone who's kept tags on her already knows she was invested too heavily with minors to just have it be a friendly online mommy type deal. However, it does confirm she's also had/has connections to other pedophiles and somehow even listened to them saying that she was one of them. Other pedos could tell that she was a pedo.


----------



## mantan (Dec 18, 2021)

Fediverse, where terfs, kiwis and zoophiles can all coexist, truly a wonderful system. See Sappho use Josh's Sneedforo to make the fastest zoopedophile forum imaginable in the near future.


----------



## Disgusting Furry (Dec 18, 2021)

Any reason that videos 18, 17, 13, 12 are missing?


----------



## Foxx (Dec 18, 2021)

Disgusting Furry said:


> View attachment 2811154
> Any reason that videos 18, 17, 13, 12 are missing?


13 can be found here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHB-1C9jFew
I would imagine they unlisted it because this was a significant video for them as it became their most popular one before they started all of this, and I would think the others are the same story, or that the people in the video requested they no longer be shown publically.


Cowboy Cat said:


> View attachment 2810856
> Looks like Sappho came out as a pedo and got banned


It appears Sappho has made an NSFW account a few days ago from the ban, and they have gone full out, containing cub art, horny posts from Q&A's, and other degenerate content:
Archived account: https://archive.ph/wbxpC


Spoiler: Islamic content






Onlyfans incoming? 



More NSFW Q&A's:



Also looks like they confirmed that they are indeed trans:



Quoted tweet:



They apparently have a fanmail email now.








mantan said:


> Fediverse, where terfs, kiwis and zoophiles can all coexist, truly a wonderful system. See Sappho use Josh's Sneedforo to make the fastest zoopedophile forum imaginable in the near future.View attachment 2811161


Looks like their Mastodon site is now up:


----------



## D.Va (Dec 18, 2021)

This is a honeypot for whoever is stupid enough to sign up for a community based around wanting to sex dogs and children. In which case, godspeed, and I'm sure this won't backfire horribly in the near future









						Shaarku (@Shaarku@zetamu.club)
					

33 Posts, 13 Following, 8 Followers Â· Hey call me Shaarku/sharky!  Also puppy, pronouns she/they/it/pup/he  Freshly 14 and a (closeted) zoo, aam! Proud to be here though.  All paraphiles are accepted and welcome. I don't accept racism, sexism, or homophobia. Can't wait to make some friends!




					zetamu.club
				













off to a splendid start


----------



## Velcheetah (Dec 18, 2021)

Other dogfuckers are upset that they got bamboozled into supporting someone who has obviously been practicing his mommy fetish on children for months.  How could they have possibly known a hypnosis and ageplay fetishist who does age regression hypnosis with 13 year olds would turn out to be a pedophile?










						Flehmen on Twitter: "Well, Sappho is now running her own private mast…
					

archived 19 Dec 2021 02:46:33 UTC




					archive.md
				












						Lovecat on Twitter: "@RRyder420 @LFlehmen Yeah, definitely not the si…
					

archived 19 Dec 2021 02:46:53 UTC




					archive.md
				












						Uζername on Twitter: "@LFlehmen Every time she does something, I wond…
					

archived 19 Dec 2021 02:54:19 UTC




					archive.md
				












						what-there-once-was on Twitter: "@LFlehmen When she first turned up s…
					

archived 19 Dec 2021 02:54:22 UTC




					archive.md
				












						Flehmen on Twitter: "@OneBigGrumpyRat @zoosexualfurs Sadly, I do. And…
					

archived 19 Dec 2021 02:54:31 UTC




					archive.md
				






Edit to avoid double posting:
Sappho's gone from jumping the shark to jumping the megalodon. He's shacking up with NNIA.space.











						Sappho ζ μ 🌸 (@sappho@zetamu.club) - Mastodon
					

archived 19 Dec 2021 05:03:17 UTC




					archive.md
				




NNIA.space is paraphilia a la carte server run by a pedophile who calls himself Lecter. He's been reported to the feds for grooming kids into sending him CP, blackmailing them, and using them to bait other pedos in CP trading rings.










						Kear🌙 on Twitter: "Lecter. infamous MAP “leader”? NNIA founder? alle…
					

archived 19 Dec 2021 04:32:33 UTC




					archive.md
				





Full Google Doc. Couldn't get it to archive without it breaking so I've included a PDF.

The server is used by staff of  The Prostasia Foundation, a group of multiple convicted pedophiles who promote child rape under the guise of helping pedophiles not offend.









						Kear🌙 on Twitter: "Jeremy Malcom (Prostasia founder) victim blaming …
					

archived 19 Dec 2021 04:32:58 UTC




					archive.md
				




If any of you remember that crazy bitch Zoomyskull who threatened to kill her puppy and bragged about dating a 10 year old, NNIA.space is where she ran off to after she got doxed and the cops were sent to her house. To give you a further idea of the dregs that coalesce in this shithole of a server.









						Crete Greece on Twitter: "Zoomyskull NNIA screenshot dump https://t.c…
					

archived 19 Dec 2021 05:00:31 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## Stupidface (Dec 19, 2021)

Velcheetah said:


> Other dogfuckers are upset that they got bamboozled into supporting someone who has obviously been practicing his mommy fetish on children for months.  How could they have possibly known a hypnosis and ageplay fetishist who does age regression hypnosis with 13 year olds would turn out to be a pedophile?
> View attachment 2811673
> View attachment 2811674
> 
> ...



Back in the height of everyone who isn't a dog fucker agreeing Sappho was an obvious pedophile, the response was "those screenshots are fake, dumb anti! I'll make YOU say you were a pedo to prove how easy it is!" or downright ignoring the issue. But for several of these people, I don't understand acting disgusted when they have or follow locked cub fantasy accounts themselves, or are straight up openly friends with pedos. Is there such thing as PR attempts for dog fuckers? Because it makes no sense for them to give a shit or pretend they do.


Archive


Archive


----------



## Linoone (Dec 19, 2021)

Not surprised Sappho is a tranny at all, zoophilia and pedophila always meet one way or another.


----------



## round robin (Dec 19, 2021)

Stupidface said:


> Back in the height of everyone who isn't a dog fucker agreeing Sappho was an obvious pedophile, the response was "those screenshots are fake, dumb anti! I'll make YOU say you were a pedo to prove how easy it is!" or downright ignoring the issue. But for several of these people, I don't understand acting disgusted when they have or follow locked cub fantasy accounts themselves, or are straight up openly friends with pedos. Is there such thing as PR attempts for dog fuckers? Because it makes no sense for them to give a shit or pretend they do.
> 
> View attachment 2812049
> Archive
> ...


Well, Toggle, the fact that these dudes were right makes your low-effort photoshopping to defend your dog-fucking buddy look even more petty and suspicious. Methinks he's wiping his hard drive right about now.


----------



## Catboi (Dec 19, 2021)

Sappho's profile on the site. Some notes:

-Isn't Puppy that one underaged teenager he was constabtly flirting with but said it was a motherly thing?

-The flags I recognise (in order): -Pedophile -Not sure but the text says queerflag -Paraphile Pride  -Sadism/Masochism -Troon -Zoophile


----------



## Pax Europaea (Dec 20, 2021)

Catboi said:


> View attachment 2813193
> 
> Sappho's profile on the site. Some notes:
> 
> ...


Dogfucker, MAP (Minor Attracted Person), Trans Flag, Genderfluid Flag (?) 

"Puppy" can refer to anyone in a submissive fashion. Could be a pup fetish thing? Given they have a Mommy fetish (being the mommy) it would make sense they'd have a "Pet".


----------



## Mikoyan (Dec 20, 2021)

Cowboy Cat said:


> View attachment 2810856
> Looks like Sappho came out as a pedo and got banned
> 
> Edit: found this screenshot as well View attachment 2810868
> ...


Literally "aktully it's ephebophilia". Once again this whole thing balances between it being an extremely depraved person and the whole thing being a work. If it is, it's impressive.

ETA: This has dominated the General thread for weeks now. If this crazy bitch doesn't deserve her own thread yet I don't know who does.


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Dec 20, 2021)

Good God, this thread went full on terrible things in the blink of an eye.


Foxx said:


> Spoiler: Islamic content
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You weren’t kidding when you said this was some Islamic Content, holy shit. Also I love that one reply to someone commenting on her nudes, “if this is the best thing you’ve woken up to your life must be really sad” and it getting more likes than the original tweet  


D.Va said:


> This is a honeypot for whoever is stupid enough to sign up for a community based around wanting to sex dogs and children. In which case, godspeed, and I'm sure this won't backfire horribly in the near future
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“Freshly 14” PLEASE tell me this is a glowie, PLEASE. 

Also, I’m really not surprised that Sappho came out as a pedophile (i never thought I’d ever write that sentence). We already knew. It was just a matter of them embracing the degeneracy, and considering they’re proudly out here wanting to fuck house pets, another taboo sexual attraction is just another notch on their belt.


----------



## Mesosalpinx (Dec 20, 2021)

Humbert Humbert said:


> Good God, this thread went full on terrible things in the blink of an eye.
> 
> You weren’t kidding when you said this was some Islamic Content, holy shit. Also I love that one reply to someone commenting on her nudes, “if this is the best thing you’ve woken up to your life must be really sad” and it getting more likes than the original tweet
> 
> ...


Hey, don't gatekeep who gets to be a pedophile.


----------



## Mikoyan (Dec 20, 2021)

Mesosalpinx said:


> Hey, don't gatekeep who gets to be a pedophile.
> View attachment 2816524
> View attachment 2816525


Okay, I'm old. WTF does '4hk' mean? Google not helping.

I mean I _have_ an HK and I'd _like_ to use it on them...


----------



## Disgusting Furry (Dec 20, 2021)

Mikoyan said:


> Okay, I'm old. WTF does '4hk' mean? Google not helping.
> 
> I mean I _have_ an HK and I'd _like_ to use it on them...


No clue what 4hk is.
But here's the archive.









						Rose (Tibby) ζ μ (@Tibsterru@zetamu.club) - Mastodon
					

archived 21 Dec 2021 00:42:00 UTC




					archive.md
				











						Rose (Tibby) ζ μ (@Tibsterru@zetamu.club) - Mastodon
					

archived 21 Dec 2021 00:43:08 UTC




					archive.md
				











						Rose (Tibby) ζ μ (@Tibsterru@zetamu.club) - Mastodon
					

archived 21 Dec 2021 00:43:22 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## Raindrops (Dec 21, 2021)

Dogfucker is pretty cocky about not getting doxed.



LINK - ARCHIVE

I look forward to when people dox them anyway, just because of this comment.


----------



## Strayserval (Dec 21, 2021)

Okay so how long till the Feds pop the lid on the open net Pedophile community, i say maybe a month 2 if they are lucky


----------



## Desumorphine (Dec 21, 2021)

Strayserval said:


> Okay so how long till the Feds pop the lid on the open net Pedophile community, i say maybe a month 2 if they are lucky


They never will because unless there is actual evidence of a crime, the feds won't even look at it. Openly talking about a crime is still the responsibility of the respective platform they do so on, so don't get your hopes up.


----------



## KingFrampt (Dec 21, 2021)

Raindrops said:


> Dogfucker is pretty cocky about not getting doxed.
> View attachment 2817391
> LINK - ARCHIVE
> 
> I look forward to when people dox them anyway, just because of this comment.


It's weird they claim to be this opsec genius when all of their shit is registered with Google (their email server, domain names. etc.), not exactly the most privacy focused company they could've chosen


----------



## Spoonomancer (Dec 21, 2021)

KingFrampt said:


> It's weird they claim to be this opsec genius when all of their shit is registered with Google (their email server, domain names. etc.), not exactly the most privacy focused company they could've chosen


And the fact that they are *publicly* posting about their "ehebephilic" (Mind you, the geriatric's in the courts will consider it absolutely fucked to be over 18 and do anything sexual to anyone under 18, and Sappho is attracting people allegedly as young as _fourteen years old_) desires using credentials attached to their gmail.


----------



## Catboi (Dec 21, 2021)

Another furry tranny got outted as a dogfucker.

https://twitter.com/RinaTruth/status/1473156510096113665?t=3TO-TDTsxfEpGp-CpftK6w&s=19 (Archive)

If the video doesn't archive someone else do it for me I'm a mobilefag.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 21, 2021)

Catboi said:


> Another furry tranny got outted as a dogfucker.
> 
> https://twitter.com/RinaTruth/status/1473156510096113665?t=3TO-TDTsxfEpGp-CpftK6w&s=19 (Archive)
> 
> If the video doesn't archive someone else do it for me I'm a mobilefag.


The archive wasn't loading for me, so here.


----------



## TheDrinkyCrow (Dec 22, 2021)

Person groomed by sappho for whoever is preparing the thread that this clearly needs.

Furries are talking about her being in jail or under house arrest. But i suspect these are rumors based on the the obvious troll account here.


----------



## Strayserval (Dec 22, 2021)

Catboi said:


> Another furry tranny got outted as a dogfucker.
> 
> https://twitter.com/RinaTruth/status/1473156510096113665?t=3TO-TDTsxfEpGp-CpftK6w&s=19 (Archive)
> 
> If the video doesn't archive someone else do it for me I'm a mobilefag.


Tranny? this is pretty normal white woman behavior honestly


----------



## Heraclitus Pavo (Dec 22, 2021)

Strayserval said:


> Tranny? this is pretty normal white woman behavior honestly



I'm new. I like to laugh at troons. Sappho's story is like a graphic car crash and I can not look away. Part of the reason is it's got troons, dogfuckers, and pedos... 

Some furfag here has posted some info on Sappho, but none of it's very convincing. 

Sappho is a troon rat king, maybe not a fat fuck, but definitely disgusting and ugly. I can't wait for it all to unravel.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 22, 2021)

Raindrops said:


> Dogfucker is pretty cocky about not getting doxed.
> View attachment 2817391
> LINK - ARCHIVE
> 
> I look forward to when people dox them anyway, just because of this comment.


Their domain is registered through google (not very private to say the least), so someone could just report them for CSAM if it exists.






						Report domain name abuse - Google Domains Help
					

Google’s priority as a registrar is to offer secure, safe, and user-focused tools that allow individuals and businesses to get online.  If you have a concern about a domain name registered wit



					support.google.com


----------



## retardmode99 (Dec 23, 2021)

Slightly off-topic, but I closed this thread to open Twitter and just happened to be greeted by this news article:









						Paedophile jailed for having cocaine-fuelled sex with an Alsatian
					

A paedophile has been jailed after she had cocaine-fuelled sex with an Alsatian dog. Claire Goodier, 60, had “fantasised about it for a number of years” before carrying out the “disgusting” act, a …




					www.thescottishsun.co.uk
				




Tranny photographs sex acts with a dog, and has two previous charges for CP. The stereotypes really are true.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 23, 2021)

retardmode99 said:


> Slightly off-topic, but I closed this thread to open Twitter and just happened to be greeted by this news article:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless the tranny was a furry, send that to the tranny sideshow thread.


----------



## Mal0 (Dec 23, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Unless the tranny was a furry, send that to the tranny sideshow thread.


Already posted there.


----------



## phattie (Dec 23, 2021)

retardmode99 said:


> Slightly off-topic, but I closed this thread to open Twitter and just happened to be greeted by this news article:


Wow they finally caught Sappho?

i just posted this same joke to the sappho thread sry ;/ it was too good not to


----------



## DerpyDoggo (Dec 23, 2021)

Thank God I'm not a furry anymore. Disgusting trannies, dog fuckers, and child predators everywhere.


----------



## Catboi (Dec 23, 2021)

DerpyDoggo said:


> Thank God I'm not a furry anymore. Disgusting trannies, dog fuckers, and child predators everywhere.



Dude 90% of this boards posters are furries, we get it.


----------



## Heraclitus Pavo (Dec 24, 2021)

DerpyDoggo said:


> Thank God I'm not a furry anymore. Disgusting trannies, dog fuckers, and child predators everywhere.



Yeah, while Sappho is away, supposedly in a psych ward, Becca the Husky is picking up a lot of their followers. Becca is also playing woman face, but sounds like a generic faggot in the twitter space recording they have up. Becca is also a dog fucker and has a pinned tweet encouraging kids to contact them. Trifecta.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 24, 2021)

DerpyDoggo said:


> Thank God I'm not a furry anymore. Disgusting trannies, dog fuckers, and child predators everywhere.


Once a furry, always a furry dude.


----------



## Emperor Percival Tachyon (Dec 25, 2021)

DerpyDoggo said:


> Thank God I'm not a furry anymore. Disgusting trannies, dog fuckers, and child predators everywhere.


"How do you do my fellow NON-furries, I'm proud to announce that I'm NOT a furry anymore, and am here to conspire with my fellow NOT-furries, about how we are all NOT furries. NOT A FURRY BTW."


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Dec 25, 2021)

Emperor Percival Tachyon said:


> "How do you do my fellow NON-furries, I'm proud to announce that I'm NOT a furry anymore, and am here to conspire with my fellow NOT-furries, about how we are all NOT furries. NOT A FURRY BTW."


We’re the poor fuck who fled Sodom and Gomorrah, turned around to look back for a moment, and became a pillar of salt.


----------



## Barracuda Joe (Dec 25, 2021)

Velcheetah said:


> The biggest thing that makes me doubt Sappho could just be a troll is how he's been accepted by other zoophiles. They trust him enough to feature him as a guest on multiple podcasts and join his ZNA project where they risk being outed if the 501(c)(3) application were somehow approved. For all zoophiles like to brag about being proud and unafraid they are cagey and easily spooked. If you tried to come into their groups with no prior connections and said, as loudly and publicly as Sappho did, "How do you do fellow zoos" they're going to be suspicious. But Sappho's been accepted wholeheartedly into their fold.
> 
> That being said he obviously enjoys getting under people's skin.
> 
> ...


Can I get a source on Valerie Graw denying the sappho stuff, I've been digging around and the Valerie Graw stuff is all that pops up.


----------



## Big Bang (Dec 25, 2021)

Barracuda Joe said:


> Can I get a source on Valerie Graw denying the sappho stuff, I've been digging around and the Valerie Graw stuff is all that pops up.


Here.


----------



## RACKOON (Dec 25, 2021)

On the topic of paraphilia Twitter, apparently, a 14 y/o zoophile (@sephlez) committed suicide due to "antis" leaving death threats. As of 12/25/2021, the account is still up. There is no further information aside from their friend spreading the news, and a post on Sephlez's account depicting a slit wrist. Spergs are using a hashtag called #JusticeForSephlez to call out people against bestiality. The supposed death has not been confirmed yet and I suspect it's another fake because of the discrepancies on both accounts.


----------



## FursuitSerialKiller (Dec 25, 2021)

I wonder if she'd still be alive if she hadn't thrown in with dogfuckers and pedophiles who measure their life in how close they get to having sex with animals and children.

LoL jk, person doesn't exist and this is gayops to garner attention and sympathy "this poor abused, INNOCENT pedophile/zoophile teen girl killed themselves because the world is so cruel to our kind!! we're just like the gays!"

I wish more animal/child abusers would ACTUALLY commit.


----------



## D.Va (Dec 25, 2021)

Jarvis, find me a twitter sock that knows how to circlejerk immediately upon account creation, argue with everyone about how animals can totally consent really, stage a suicide, and all this must occur within two weeks


----------



## Mikoyan (Dec 25, 2021)

What a Byuutiful story. Really brings a tear to your eye.


----------



## KingFrampt (Dec 26, 2021)

So who exactly is @Cumbo ? why did they know about Sapphos bf etc.


----------



## Big Bang (Dec 26, 2021)

KingFrampt said:


> So who exactly is @Cumbo ? why did they know about Sapphos bf etc.


Cumbo is likely someone with close ties to Sappho who got burned by Sappho or someone in their group. Cumbo was added to the private group about Sappho. Multiple times Cumbo was called to give more information. However, even when he was online, he did not post in the discussion. He knows the ins and outs of VR chat and know _way_ too much about hypno. This leads me to believe he was into the shit that Sappho was. For some reason, he was kicked out of the group. He is trying to play it off like they were just a random furry spectator to this mess. He knows more than any other person who has not been associated with furry VR hypno shit. If Cumbo wants to defend himself, he can. His last post was on October 14th. What drama occurred after that involving Sappho? Whoever got in trouble after that may be connected to Cumbo. Why would he go silent all of a sudden? Interestingly, Cumbo censored the names of users in the Discord logs he dropped. Why would he do this? He also mentions that he's powerlevelling on a throwaway. This means he may have a normal account on KiwiFarms. He's withholding an entire server archive that would show Sappho's disgusting chats. Why?


----------



## Parce Que (Dec 26, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> If it isn't clear to you at this point that Sappho is nothing but an extremely elaborate troll, I am disappointed in you.
> I wouldn't be surprised if this Nigga is neither a Zoo nor a groomer and maybe not even a furry and just gets some twisted fun out of watching his surroundings go up in flames. Stop fucking swallowing the bait, this whole thread's become an embarrassment.


Listen, if you eat literal shit so people think you're a shit eater as a joke, you might have gone too far


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 26, 2021)

TheBigOne said:


> Why?


Because Cumbo is a fucking nigger.


----------



## TheCuntler (Dec 27, 2021)

I'll never get how those people can be this fucking deluded and evil.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Dec 27, 2021)

TheCuntler said:


> View attachment 2832187
> 
> I'll never get how those people can be this fucking deluded and evil.





Spoiler: In An Ideal World


----------



## Sharklaser (Dec 27, 2021)

A bit of cringe to brighten the day.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Dec 27, 2021)

Sharklaser said:


> View attachment 2833486
> 
> A bit of cringe to brighten the day.


Is that a thing they actually let you do now? That's not an actual thing is it..?


----------



## Disgusting Furry (Dec 27, 2021)

RembrandtCourage said:


> Is that a thing they actually let you do now? That's not an actual thing is it..?


It wouldn't be allowed. Likely just brought in the head/arms/tail for the pic then quickly took them off.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 27, 2021)

Of course the chair force has all the faggots.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Dec 28, 2021)

Sharklaser said:


> View attachment 2833486
> 
> A bit of cringe to brighten the day.


The claws look like a pain to type with. At least they aren't the uggo, swollen, puffy digits so many suits seem to have nowadays - those things are almost entirely useless from a functional standpoint.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Dec 28, 2021)

Sharklaser said:


> View attachment 2833486
> 
> A bit of cringe to brighten the day.


China’s gonna win, aren’t they?


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Dec 28, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> China’s gonna win, aren’t they?


Furries are a Chinese psyop to demoralize the West. It's working. At least that's the reality I choose to believe because it's better than these people being really like this.


----------



## Parce Que (Dec 28, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> China’s gonna win, aren’t they?


Says you. With just a bit of genetic engineering, we'll have an entire unit composed of weirdly-colored animal people that will yiff the chinese troops to death. The Vietnam war will look like a child's party in comparison after the furries are done.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Dec 28, 2021)

Parce Que said:


> Says you. With just a bit of genetic engineering, we'll have an entire unit composed of weirdly-colored animal people that will yiff the chinese troops to death. The Vietnam war will look like a child's party in comparison after the furries are done.


Good God, I hope space marines are a real thing by than.


----------



## D.Va (Dec 28, 2021)

China has just as many furries and the ones in the PLA will be even twinkier submissive manlets owing to genetics so basically I don't see the problem


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Dec 28, 2021)

D.Va said:


> China has just as many furries and the ones in the PLA will be even twinkier submissive manlets owing to genetics so basically I don't see the problem


Not so much actually. Lately China came to recognize unmanly men as a problem and are moving to stamp it out with typical ruthless efficiency. They're even going after male celebs that aren't manly enough.


----------



## Tenebrousd (Dec 28, 2021)

RembrandtCourage said:


> Not so much actually. Lately China came to recognize unmanly men as a problem and are moving to stamp it out with typical ruthless efficiency. They're even going after male celebs that aren't manly enough.


China also banned depictions of all forms of violence on TV. Even in cartoons. Both bans seem to conflict each other. They want manly men who are apparently too weak to handle depictions of cartoon violence.


----------



## Perplexed_Plague_Doctor (Dec 28, 2021)

Sharklaser said:


> View attachment 2833486
> 
> A bit of cringe to brighten the day.


Furries will eventually become the bulwark of an anti-centrist movement


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Dec 28, 2021)

Tenebrousd said:


> China also banned depictions of all forms of violence on TV. Even in cartoons. Both bans seem to conflict each other. They want manly men who are apparently too weak to handle depictions of cartoon violence.


The violence thing is new. What brought that on?


----------



## Cat Phuckers (Dec 28, 2021)

RembrandtCourage said:


> The violence thing is new. What brought that on?


It's not really that new. They banned some violent things from video games a while ago and have slowly been ramping it up. Since about 2017, CS:GO has been accessible on a weird CS:GO-specific Steam client created by Valve and Perfect World for a while, and it came with a no violence package that made the blood black and removed skulls, blood splatters, and ghosts from sprays. Technically speaking, you can fix the textures by getting rid of the noviolence vpk and making a mock vpk with the same name that contains the normal "violent" textures but I don't wanna get too autistic about this subject. Perfect World did the same sort of client change with DOTA 2 as well but idk anything about that.

Since then, they finally decided to move both games to the new Chinese Steam client which is still tangentially related to Wanmei (Perfect World's parent company) but more Steam branded and as of a few days ago Chinese players cannot play on any client aside from that. I think part of the reason for censorship of violence is related to superstition around death, but I think it was once mentioned that they're worried about gamers becoming killers or some stupid shit like that. It really sucks for Chinese people because the new Chinese Steam games market (which I can't access because I don't have an Alipay or WeChat account) contains like 100 games and most of them look like dogshit indie games. I guess on the bright side Chinese people won't be hacking on non-Chinese Rust servers anymore since that's literally all they do when they play Rust.

I know about this stuff because Chinese CS:GO players really love Prophunt for some reason and I exclusively played Prophunt using the Chinese client for a long time because it's a great gamemode to play when you wanna relax and listen to a podcast in the background or something and the global servers didn't seem to have a lot of Prophunt servers available.


----------



## Ass Sniffer (Dec 29, 2021)

I don't have a permission to make a thread about this guy, nor do I really even think he's that lulzy to qualify for one unless the farms think otherwise.

Meet Coolperez8, aka SkurryTheSkunk, Megadoomable, skurry-pokebooties, Skurry Dasher, Skurry The Gassy Skunk or haditbuttitgone

Perez is an SFM animator whom is somehow out of the radar for many to notice what he's done, his usernames make it clearly obvious what he does but I'm gonna say this anyway, Perez is a Pokémon fetish animator whom is known for making these mass-produced Pokémon animations (or just furry animations in general) of what is believed to be very young characters shitting themselves or similar, I don't think Pokémon really have canon ages so I'm gonna just pin point the gross age shit on the other characters, his animations consist of stolen Pokémon models with insanely large horse anuses ripping ass then shitting, his Fursona is an feral "cub skunk" named Skurry and he once attempted to make an RPGMaker game of them but it looks like it never made it out the front door, he has a thing for real skunks too so my best guess is he is also a Zoophile of some kind, he has been banned from deviantArt before for trying to erotically roleplay with minors but that just some info from a few people, I can't find much about him besides this showing that he does have an suspended account on the website.

There's a few reuploaders of his content on youtube, being named Original Farting Animals (possible sock puppet judging how it's formatted) and Loser/Sweetgum's Sister this also shows how pisspoor YouTube is with their TOS.

CoolPerez's actual YT channel is Skurry The Gassy Skunk and already his banner is a sign of what he is into 

Perez himself is in poor mental condition, rather then taking the suggestion of his doctor and his friends to get help or to offer help, he frequently vents via his InkBunny or other media, I been lurking at what shit he has been doing since like 2019 or so since someone I knew got into drama with him and he's not really changed, he had a few discord servers too, each was raided by a bunch of Serbian kids with communist icons.




As for drama, it appears he's constantly requesting roleplays to a bunch, I found him in a discord server once and I just been keeping an eye on his account for a while, again, he has NOT changed.

Quoting this from his Furaffinity "I feel like nobody likes me and I wanna cry in my bed until my problems go away. If only there was a way for people to realize I'm not a bad person that some "haters" say I am. "


What a typical DM with him on discord looks like.


Perez is friends with someone named "Alvro" which I assume is a "clone" or wannabe of perez or perez trying to be a wannabe of Alvro.

Ok, anyways I'm not even at the main part here, this is just scratching the surface, Perez claims he's asexual, or at least, his fans do, I remember being in a server with a few of them, which was mainly based around some weird Pokémon game me and a friend where fucking around on and he makes this fetish artwork for the purpose of "comedy"..
yet he has described that he "loves buttholes where it's gaping and stinky" and that he's the "kind of rears"... this does not sound asexual at all.




I don't really think perez has had any treatment for his mental condition at all, at like midnight he would schizopost random people in servers with stuff like this and this would happen to anyone on his friends list or atleast, in a server with him.

*Anyways, let's get onto his creations and animations*

Perez's artwork on InkBunny shows his crayon drawings, mainly it's either fanart for someone, his skunk fursona's ass or something weird



Spoiler: nsfw




These are the highest quality I can find without making an account on InkBunny's cesspool




He's pretty known for mass-requesting fanart of his clearly "smol uwu" fursonas butts, a quick Google Search already
shows how much was made

*Animations/SFM*

I originally thought perez had a good amount of talent to make these weird smoothly-animated animations of furries shitting themselves, turns out he's just really reusing animations from the Pokémon 3DS games, his actual animations (the Pikachu one before) shows it's flaws, but that's not my focus, Why do these things need such HUGE
horse asses?




Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.




Many of his animations are on a obscure creepy site named ThisVid: https://thisvid.com/members/493817/


----------



## Ass Sniffer (Dec 29, 2021)

Adding onto another "Fart Furry", here's Acid Renamon aka Acy or "AcyRena", a German "skunk digimon" furry whom has contributed nothing to the internet yet, gets a fuck ton of fanart almost every year or so.


as
Their deviantArt is basically abandoned, as they seem more active on Furaffinity or anywhere else.

According to her furaffinity it's probably likely Acid Renamon is a group of three people running a single account.. but why? why the fuck do you need three people to run some fetish roleplay account? 
They been at this for nearly over a fucking decade now and it's odd as shit 



T
This is what I mean by "fuck ton of fanart" Acy seems to make no art themselves yet gets a huge following, my best guess is people hopped on the fetish bandwagon or whatever to support acy but it looks like it's insane now





The two dumbasses behind Acy is ForcesWerwolf and renaayama I have no idea who the sleigh rider is and they're not mentioned in the image I found this at, but Werwolf, Renaayama and Acy where some kind of personal Axis Powers as all 3 of them had some relationship with eachother but it seems dormant as of now




Why?


I don't have really much else to say, Acy is kind of this annoying furry who has a following for no reason then spread fetishist shit everywhere like sprinkles.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Dec 29, 2021)

@Ass Sniffer Coolperez8 to the Prospering Grounds. Make a thread you've got enough there to start an OP. Alternatively take them to Personal Furry Army to gauge interest. That one might lead places. The second one, while I should give you shit for double posting, was good to split off and far less interesting. I guess keep an eye on them. You've done the legwork at least for once.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 29, 2021)

Ass Sniffer said:


> Adding onto another "Fart Furry", here's Acid Renamon aka Acy or "AcyRena", a German "skunk digimon" furry whom has contributed nothing to the internet yet, gets a fuck ton of fanart almost every year or so.
> View attachment 2838626as
> Their deviantArt is basically abandoned, as they seem more active on Furaffinity or anywhere else.
> 
> ...


You should hide those gross images in spoilers.


----------



## Ass Sniffer (Dec 29, 2021)

Tried doing so, seems to be fucked on my end or I'm stupid as shit.


----------



## Strayserval (Dec 29, 2021)

Ass Sniffer said:


> Adding onto another "Fart Furry", here's Acid Renamon aka Acy or "AcyRena", a German "skunk digimon" furry whom has contributed nothing to the internet yet, gets a fuck ton of fanart almost every year or so.
> View attachment 2838626as
> Their deviantArt is basically abandoned, as they seem more active on Furaffinity or anywhere else.
> 
> ...


These are pretty funny, don't forget to archive your links


----------



## Sharklaser (Dec 29, 2021)

Ass Sniffer said:


> Adding onto another "Fart Furry", here's Acid Renamon aka Acy or "AcyRena", a German "skunk digimon" furry whom has contributed nothing to the internet yet, gets a fuck ton of fanart almost every year or so.
> View attachment 2838626as
> Their deviantArt is basically abandoned, as they seem more active on Furaffinity or anywhere else.
> 
> ...


It's OK, "Ass Sniffer", nobody here's going to judge your fetishes.


----------



## Desumorphine (Dec 30, 2021)

Ass Sniffer said:


> Adding onto another "Fart Furry", here's Acid Renamon aka Acy or "AcyRena", a German "skunk digimon" furry whom has contributed nothing to the internet yet, gets a fuck ton of fanart almost every year or so.
> View attachment 2838626as
> Their deviantArt is basically abandoned, as they seem more active on Furaffinity or anywhere else.
> 
> ...


That one's a whole can of worms on itself. 

It's to do with a user named Zakuratech. Some chick that made a business out of middle-(wo)maning furry comms. Yes, that is a thing.
From what I got of the drama, she basically acted as an agent for small artists that didn't know shit about marketing and got them work for a cut of the profits.

There was some short drama surfacing on Twitter over the AcidRenamon Twitter being managed by Zakuratech for 'marketing purposes', but the original owner let two or three other folks in on the mix. And in typical furry faggotry, someone got jealous, which then lead to drama.

I had kept track of it for a little bit when it unfolded because ZakuraTech got in hot water a little while ago when it came out that she used a friend's unpublished artwork as references to give to artists she had under contract. And by "give" I mean "ask them to trace it", which is a no-no in the community as we all know. 

The whole thing is a gigantic clusterfuck though, because the public facing side of it is sparse. Apparently the people involved realized quickly that involving the public is a bad idea in 2021 and a lot of the Twitter posts got deleted and I cannot even find the ones I referenced above. It's... also not very interesting. You essentially have a business relationship gone sour and that's it. No autistic screeching and sand-fights on public Twitter accounts so I never even bothered to make a post about it.


----------



## Ass Sniffer (Dec 30, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> That one's a whole can of worms on itself.
> 
> It's to do with a user named Zakuratech. Some chick that made a business out of middle-(wo)maning furry comms. Yes, that is a thing.
> From what I got of the drama, she basically acted as an agent for small artists that didn't know shit about marketing and got them work for a cut of the profits.
> ...


So Acy is was involved in some business bullshit?


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Dec 30, 2021)

Ass Sniffer said:


> Tried doing so, seems to be fucked on my end or I'm stupid as shit.


Maybe there is some minimum account age for prospering grounds or some shit I forgot about. Either way, keep the information coming, we might got an interesting one here.


----------



## FeatherPlucker (Dec 30, 2021)

Tenebrousd said:


> China also banned depictions of all forms of violence on TV. Even in cartoons. Both bans seem to conflict each other. They want manly men who are apparently too weak to handle depictions of cartoon violence.


That might not be the end goal. I mean, in times past men were violent when conditions made it necessary-- this was without media depictions of violence. 
They might realize that kids often become sedentary dopamine addicts after years of sitting in front of the screen watching simulated violence. 
They might also recognize that pedophile kiddie groomers often go to online forums where young men discuss gaming, etc.. Cutting off the whole gaming thing might be a way to avoid online indoctrination and/or grooming that doesn't align with Chinese political goals. 
I'm not one of those "ban all entertainment based violence!" types, but I don't think a country would ban it in order to MAKE men "wimpy". I'd imagine the opposite is true.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Dec 30, 2021)

_giantmeteor2024_ said:


> They might also recognize that pedophile kiddie groomers often go to online forums where young men discuss gaming, etc..


This is the truth for the larger part of the internet but does China even have a pedophilia problem? I know sex tourism is a thing with the super rich but disregarding that I don't recall any problems with that sort of thing in China considering their self imposed isolation along with their ruthless persecution of lgbt related things.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Dec 30, 2021)

RembrandtCourage said:


> This is the truth for the larger part of the internet but does China even have a pedophilia problem? I know sex tourism is a thing with the super rich but disregarding that I don't recall any problems with that sort of thing in China considering their self imposed isolation along with their ruthless persecution of lgbt related things.



Kiddie diddlers exist in all countries past and present and likely future. The only difference is in China they get thrown into a concentration camp to make cheap products alongside Uyghur slaves. Chinese people love to lie and prop up a false image so they will cover up shit like this to avoid looking bad. The only time they publicly shame criminals is when it fits their agenda(drug dealers, rich billionaires that defy the party, people from other countries to use as pawns). Chinese people are also notorious for not reporting crime as their shit legal system often means people who report crimes get accused of those same crimes. This is the reason there are so many videos of people getting run over and the chinks just walk around them and pretend nothing happened.

Tl;dr Chinese people are subhuman bug people and have sex pests like everyone else


----------



## Furry Troon (Dec 30, 2021)

Desumorphine said:


> It's to do with a user named Zakuratech. Some chick that...


Sofia isn't a woman irl, just the character is.


----------



## Desumorphine (Dec 30, 2021)

Furry Troon said:


> Sofia isn't a woman irl, just the character is.


Of *course* the user named Furry Troon would point that one out. Nobody cares.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Dec 31, 2021)

Furry Troon said:


> Sofia isn't a woman irl, just the character is.


I think it'll be easier to list people who aren't trans at this point.


----------



## Furry Troon (Dec 31, 2021)

Kuchipatchi said:


> I think it'll be easier to list people who aren't trans at this point.


nah like, don't think they're even trans, or at the very least they do nothing to alter their appearance. just a coomer+grifter using a female character as a means to those ends

edit: ok I realize that last sentence could describe a lot of us troons but afaik they don't consider theirself a woman


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Dec 31, 2021)

TroonsDid911 said:


> Kiddie diddlers exist in all countries past and present and likely future. The only difference is in China they get thrown into a concentration camp to make cheap products alongside Uyghur slaves. Chinese people love to lie and prop up a false image so they will cover up shit like this to avoid looking bad. The only time they publicly shame criminals is when it fits their agenda(drug dealers, rich billionaires that defy the party, people from other countries to use as pawns). Chinese people are also notorious for not reporting crime as their shit legal system often means people who report crimes get accused of those same crimes. This is the reason there are so many videos of people getting run over and the chinks just walk around them and pretend nothing happened.
> 
> Tl;dr Chinese people are subhuman bug people and have sex pests like everyone else


Oh the existence of them in China was never in doubt. My question is has it actually gotten as prevalent in China like pedos are in the west to the point they're doing something about it.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 31, 2021)

Furry Troon said:


> us troons


Alright see I WAS going to be just watching but you keep fucking powerleveling about how much of a tranny you are and now I just wish you would 41% yourself already.


----------



## Sharklaser (Dec 31, 2021)

Furry Troon said:


> nah like, don't think they're even trans, or at the very least they do nothing to alter their appearance. just a coomer+grifter using a female character as a means to those ends
> 
> edit: ok I realize that last sentence could describe a lot of us troons but afaik they don't consider theirself a woman


Quit while you're ahead, dude. This is how people end up with their own threads.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Dec 31, 2021)

Sharklaser said:


> Quit while you're ahead, dude. This is how people end up with their own threads.


No, don't tell Troon to stop. I want to see a thread on them for their dumbass nature.


----------



## Emperor Percival Tachyon (Jan 1, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> nah like, don't think they're even trans, or at the very least they do nothing to alter their appearance. just a coomer+grifter using a female character as a means to those ends
> 
> edit: ok I realize that last sentence could describe a lot of us troons but afaik they don't consider theirself a woman


Ok, I get the whole "haha Im litereally a furry troon" username irony shtick (even if it's a bit stupid) but I don't get why you would admit to actually being a furry troon on Kiwifarms of all places.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jan 2, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> nah like, don't think they're even trans, or at the very least they do nothing to alter their appearance. just a coomer+grifter using a female character as a means to those ends
> 
> edit: ok I realize that last sentence could describe a lot of us troons but afaik they don't consider theirself a woman


The moai react passes better either way than you do IRL


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jan 2, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> nah like, don't think they're even trans, or at the very least they do nothing to alter their appearance. just a coomer+grifter using a female character as a means to those ends
> 
> edit: ok I realize that last sentence could describe a lot of us troons but afaik they don't consider theirself a woman


"Theirself" isn't a real word, like how you aren't a real woman/man.


----------



## Jimjamjollyjee (Jan 2, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> nah like, don't think they're even trans, or at the very least they do nothing to alter their appearance. just a coomer+grifter using a female character as a means to those ends
> 
> edit: ok I realize that last sentence could describe a lot of us troons but afaik they don't consider theirself a woman


Smart enough to not give any details about yourself (YET), but you are fucking retarded enough to actually explain something about other retard that we could have easily guessed. Just be in the 41% already.


----------



## Sheeeeeiiiiiittt (Jan 3, 2022)

Desumorphine said:


> That one's a whole can of worms on itself.
> 
> It's to do with a user named Zakuratech. Some chick that made a business out of middle-(wo)maning furry comms. Yes, that is a thing.
> From what I got of the drama, she basically acted as an agent for small artists that didn't know shit about marketing and got them work for a cut of the profits.
> ...



Speaking of ZakuraTech, aren’t they into this fart stuff as well? I seem to remember their character being in a ton of fetishy commissions


----------



## phattie (Jan 5, 2022)

Lmao, shut the fuck up. People are seriously up in arms that people are drawing tigers before February. Can't these people go twelve seconds without bitching and moaning about cultures that they aren't even apart of?


----------



## Womanhorse (Jan 5, 2022)

b e E p said:


> View attachment 2860460
> 
> Lmao, shut the fuck up. People are seriously up in arms that people are drawing tigers before February. Can't these people go twelve seconds without bitching and moaning about cultures that they aren't even apart of?



Most Chinese people don't really give a shit if you celebrate Year of the Tiger using the Gregorian/Solar calender. In fact lot of Asian countries and cultures use varations of the Chinese Zodiac! It's been adapted within so many cultures at this point that claiming we should exclusively use the Lunar Calendar for is like saying we should all celebrate Christmas in January because Orthadox Christians used the Julian Calender (or vice versa).

Cultures borrow and adapt concepts/ideas from eachother frequently (especially within Asia) and as long as you respect what you're doing with them it's not as big of a deal as these people claim it is.


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Jan 5, 2022)

Another day, another cultural outcry.


----------



## Mikoyan (Jan 5, 2022)

Womanhorse said:


> Most Chinese people don't really give a shit if you celebrate Year of the Tiger using the Gregorian/Solar calender. In fact lot of Asian countries and cultures use varations of the Chinese Zodiac! It's been adapted within so many cultures at this point that claiming to not exclusively use the Lunar Calendar for it is like saying we should all celebrate Christmas in January because Orthadox Christians used the Julian Calender (or vice versa).
> 
> Cultures borrow and adapt concepts/ideas from eachother frequently (especially within Asia) and as long as you respect what you're doing with them it's not as big of a deal as these people claim it is.


Very true.

Not to mention my favorite pet peeve about this - think about how China, Japan, everyone warps US/Euro culture to their own fun. Fake German villages in China, Japan's weird... fandom... of Christianity, all that stuff. And what do we, the white Westerners do about it?

We laugh. Because it's dumb and sometimes funny. And they're having fun, so what? Leftoids could make the 'prejudice+power' argument and that kinda works with Little Black Sambo but not Asian superpowers.


----------



## LurkerDog (Jan 5, 2022)

b e E p said:


> View attachment 2860460
> 
> Lmao, shut the fuck up. People are seriously up in arms that people are drawing tigers before February. Can't these people go twelve seconds without bitching and moaning about cultures that they aren't even apart of?


Same shit as when that one artist drew a caracal (lynx?) in a headdress and natives all commented how beautiful it was but the whites got offended FOR the natives and cancelled her. I can't for the life of me remember her username though. It was fur[something]


----------



## Mikoyan (Jan 5, 2022)

LurkerDog said:


> Same shit as when that one artist drew a caracal (lynx?) in a headdress and natives all commented how beautiful it was but the whites got offended FOR the natives and cancelled her. I can't for the life of me remember her username though. It was fur[something]


Furlana if art, Firestormsix had similar in fursuit form though.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jan 5, 2022)

b e E p said:


> View attachment 2860460
> 
> Lmao, shut the fuck up. People are seriously up in arms that people are drawing tigers before February. Can't these people go twelve seconds without bitching and moaning about cultures that they aren't even apart of?


I see the point.
Do not many people keep celebrating Christmas i *November*?


----------



## phattie (Jan 5, 2022)

LurkerDog said:


> Same shit as when that one artist drew a caracal (lynx?) in a headdress and natives all commented how beautiful it was but the whites got offended FOR the natives and cancelled her. I can't for the life of me remember her username though. It was fur[something]


There was also someone with a sugar skull themed elephant fursuit who got shit because she wasn't Mexican. No Mexicans took offense, just white people.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jan 5, 2022)

b e E p said:


> There was also someone with a sugar skull themed elephant fursuit who got shit because she wasn't Mexican. No Mexicans took offense, just white people.


Shit like that happens everywhere, too.  It was funny when people got angry about Civilization 6 because the theme song for the Cree Nation sounded like incoherent yelling and that was racist.  Then it came out that the Cree had composed and performed the offending music.

Granted, that was less cultural appropriation and more “the culture’s music couldn’t possibly be this dissonant — oh wait it can.”


----------



## The Big O (Jan 5, 2022)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Shit like that happens everywhere, too.  It was funny when people got angry about Civilization 6 because the theme song for the Cree Nation sounded like incoherent yelling and that was racist.  Then it came out that the Cree had composed and performed the offending music.
> 
> Granted, that was less cultural appropriation and more “the culture’s music couldn’t possibly be this dissonant — oh wait it can.”


People complained about that?! I love the Civilization VI soundtrack and thought the Cree's theme from the Industrial era onward is fuckin' amazing. And Geoff Knorr always knocks it out of the park with each of the civs' leitmotifs. I'm particularly in love with the Vietnam and Byzantine themes in the New Frontier Pass.

Urgh. Anyway, leave it to Furry Twitter to get needlessly offended about the most banal of shit when the cultures in question have zero issue with the grievance. More often than not, they _love it_ when others show appreciation to their culture.


----------



## LurkerDog (Jan 5, 2022)

b e E p said:


> There was also someone with a sugar skull themed elephant fursuit who got shit because she wasn't Mexican. No Mexicans took offense, just white people.


I remember that. They absolutely loved their suit and the maker did so good and furries were brutal to the maker and owner of the suit. A shame these people are so delusional.


----------



## Juan? (Jan 5, 2022)

b e E p said:


> View attachment 2860460
> 
> Lmao, shut the fuck up. People are seriously up in arms that people are drawing tigers before February. Can't these people go twelve seconds without bitching and moaning about cultures that they aren't even apart of?



Found something fucking hilarious in the comments. 



Spoiler: Troon gets trolled


----------



## omori (Jan 6, 2022)

b e E p said:


> There was also someone with a sugar skull themed elephant fursuit who got shit because she wasn't Mexican. No Mexicans took offense, just white people.


Shit I remember that one. Relevant powerlevel: I’m Mexican and I dont give a shit, and from what I remember was really well done. That’s all that matters.

Edit: tired


----------



## phattie (Jan 6, 2022)

Juan? said:


> Found something fucking hilarious in the comments.



I found more.



Spoiler: what the fuck


----------



## TheDrinkyCrow (Jan 6, 2022)

Furry Twitter is pretty mad rn about fursuit Prices. Mostly because a girl in a tiger costume posted that fursuit makers should find ways to make suits cheaper for the general population.



Furries obviously disagree with this despite their hatred for capitalism and lack of an understanding of economics and value.



Large fursuitmakers called this person out causing an absolute shitstorm.



She then decide to brag about having a 400+ queue of people waiting to receive skin tight "fleecesuits" from her. Which obviously doesn't look good.









Spoiler: more valid responses 










 Lol



Spoiler: Lol official statement









To make things even worse, it came out that Tizzy supported Milo Yiannopoulos being at MFF 2019 which was a whole thing.


----------



## Yankee Candle (Jan 6, 2022)

TheDrinkyCrow said:


> To make things even worse, it came out that Tizzy supported Milo Yiannopoulos being at MFF 2019 which was a whole thing.
> View attachment 2863398



Tizzy's Milo dirt is in here with some chat logs.


			https://twitter.com/NazifurReceipts/status/1478283895787294720


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jan 6, 2022)

Man, I love good news.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm also noticing that this person is claiming to be a troon with looking far too feminine to be a troon.


----------



## TheDrinkyCrow (Jan 6, 2022)

Yankee Candle said:


> Tizzy's Milo dirt is in here with some chat logs.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/NazifurReceipts/status/1478283895787294720








This is too funny.


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Jan 6, 2022)

TheDrinkyCrow said:


> Large fursuitmakers called this person out causing an absolute shitstorm.
> View attachment 2863411


And of course Sarahcat is right there inserting herself into the latest fursuit drama.  It seems like the only marketing tool she knows how to use.


----------



## Sintharia (Jan 6, 2022)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> And of course Sarahcat is right there inserting herself into the latest fursuit drama.  It seems like the only marketing tool she knows how to use.


Gotta let the sheltered kids do whatever they think will work to get attention on their product. I’d bet that she didn’t study marketing or advertising in college.


----------



## Desumorphine (Jan 7, 2022)

Suitmaker drama has to be the most foul in the furfag kingdom, the amount of scorn these people leak out is almost frightening, it's like an all-women office floor.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 7, 2022)

Spoiler: Well, that was a weird surprise



So the wife and I went on vacation for a couple of weeks to get away from the cold, and once I'm back at my computer the first thing I notice are a couple people mentioning me in a thread asking for Animal Control moderator nominations. Do you guys really hate me that much?

On second thought, don't answer that.





Desumorphine said:


> Suitmaker drama has to be the most foul in the furfag kingdom, the amount of scorn these people leak out is almost frightening, it's like an all-women office floor.


That's just what happens when you have a niche that is at the same time very narrow and extremely competitive. Creating good-looking fursuits is a trade that requires considerable time and monetary investment to master, but at the same time there just aren't enough rich furfags out there ordering high-end suits to make most fursuit makers, even the really popular ones, feel financially stable.

So, as it would only be appropriate for furries, it turns into a dog-eat-dog situation where they're all at the same time trying their hardest to knock out the competition, without being so nasty about it that they receive backlash for it. It's lots of fun to watch, but I can only imagine how much of a nervous wreck some of these assholes must be.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jan 7, 2022)

Perhaps much like 2d and 3d art, Fursuit makers should also be aiming to have unique styles? Only fursuits I can specifically recognize by design alone are that Mochiri person's fursuits.


----------



## Emperor Percival Tachyon (Jan 7, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> I'm also noticing that this person is claiming to be a troon with looking far too feminine to be a troon.


No, Tizzers is a troon alright. He's just a rich troon with access to lots of plastic surgery, and also edits his photos and videos on top of that. He came up in the Tranny Sideshows on Social Media thread here under the name Sassssssy (It's the same person) and here is a good post that shows the edits. The next several pages after that first post are a good read on him, interspersed through the usual troonacy of that thread, but this post also gives a bit more background, he was a notorious Second Life griefer in the past.

Speaking of his interest in Second Life and "virtual world" type things, he claims to have recently bought a Porsche from gainz he made "investing" in Neos Credits, some Ethereum token shitcoin that's associated with a game called Neos VR which near as I can tell is similar to VRChat. And we all know how crazy VR furries tend to be.

edit: sources for the Porsche thing.

This here on Twitter

Twitter | Archive

As well as this I found on the Neos VR Discord.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jan 7, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> So the wife and I went on vacation for a couple of weeks to get away from the cold, and once I'm back at my computer the first thing I notice are a couple people mentioning me in a thread asking for Animal Control moderator nominations. Do you guys really hate me that much?
> 
> On second thought, don't answer that.


Yes, but we also love you just that much. It's a very toxic relationship.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Jan 8, 2022)

Desumorphine said:


> Suitmaker drama has to be the most foul in the furfag kingdom, the amount of scorn these people leak out is almost frightening, it's like an all-women office floor.


I think what gets me the most are the cultish fursuiters. Gotta get a suit from such and such maker or it is "ugly". It is the very definition of the ugly of consumerism and capitalism.


----------



## Kane Lives (Jan 8, 2022)

Womanhorse said:


> Most Chinese people don't really give a shit if you celebrate Year of the Tiger using the Gregorian/Solar calender. In fact lot of Asian countries and cultures use varations of the Chinese Zodiac! It's been adapted within so many cultures at this point that claiming we should exclusively use the Lunar Calendar for is like saying we should all celebrate Christmas in January because Orthadox Christians used the Julian Calender (or vice versa).
> 
> Cultures borrow and adapt concepts/ideas from eachother frequently (especially within Asia) and as long as you respect what you're doing with them it's not as big of a deal as these people claim it is.


If you're around SEAsia or China, the tiger decorations are already being put up for the coming Lunar New Year. Lol at wypipo being offended on behalf of the natives again.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 8, 2022)

Absurdist Laughter said:


> I think what gets me the most are the cultish fursuiters. Gotta get a suit from such and such maker or it is "ugly". It is the very definition of the ugly of consumerism and capitalism.


It's such a hipster thing, too. "Oh, you don't have [brand]? What are you, poor?"



Kane Lives said:


> If you're around SEAsia or China, the tiger decorations are already being put up for the coming Lunar New Year. Lol at wypipo being offended on behalf of the natives again.


I'm happy to see it's not just the West that starts decorating way too fucking early. I swear I saw a couple stores sneakily starting to set up for Christmas _before _Halloween last year. Cobwebs and skeletons sitting on garlands, shit like that.


----------



## Kane Lives (Jan 8, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> It's such a hipster thing, too. "Oh, you don't have [brand]? What are you, poor?"
> 
> 
> I'm happy to see it's not just the West that starts decorating way too fucking early. I swear I saw a couple stores sneakily starting to set up for Christmas _before _Halloween last year. Cobwebs and skeletons sitting on garlands, shit like that.


I mean frankly, I don't blame stores for decorating early. If you're gonna put it up you may as well do it early so that you can get maximum usage out of it. Tacky and an indictment of the growing coomsoomer culture? Yeah, duh. Understandable? Absolutely.


----------



## Mr. Nobodyguy 202 (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Spoonomancer (Jan 8, 2022)

Mr. Nobodyguy 202 said:


>


>under 1K views
>2021 sign up date
>only post in AC is this
GLOWIES GET OUT


----------



## Chromatic Collector (Jan 8, 2022)

Strap in buddies, we're out for another bout of socal related furry drama. We may be in for a three-way artist fight.

We shall start at the top and ride our way down.

The story starts with CassMutt once again throwing themselves into drama town, replying to a tweet by what looks like a burner account. We'll look there in a minute.

Cass' thread:
https://archive.md/NT2Tu


Spoiler








At the end she mentions a "Corkie". This is an artist she's been getting in a slap fight with. CassMutt is convinced that Corkie, who's dating Cass' ex, is trying to stalk/harass her.

Now, for the burner fellow:

https://archive.md/uwGyi


Spoiler









Great. More throwing out accusations without any evidnce. But this is furry, it's common practice. They still haven't learned to even archive tweets.

But what is Sugar Cube Snep, supposedly Corkie, responding to? Another one of Cass' threads:
https://archive.md/9E6Mz


Spoiler









And the original thread Cass was QRT'ing:
https://archive.md/AKS9m


Spoiler









But let's stop and look at that first picture there.





That's a Telegram Chat log. The desktop app for a while now allows you to easily export logs, including all media. They export as HTML files. Easily able to be edited with notepad.exe, or using Inspect Elements. Very suspect.

Check the other chat referenced: none of them are telegram chat logs. Makes you think don't it? The first accusation is "admitting to scamming". But that's faulty evidence, potentially forged. Why not show us screencaps of that, Salem?

What a rabbit hole that all led me down. I haven't gone over the rest though. That first picture set off my bullshit detector so I decided to get to work.

Cass and Salem have been after Corkie for a while for god-knows-what reason. Maybe Cass is trying to pull down Corkie because she's actually happy with herself? Hard to say. Though Corkie's boyfriend, Tom, is very pro-america pro-2A right wing type of person. And that's treason to politically-minded furs like Cass and Salem.

You want to stop stressing out and keep your page fun, Cass? Hows about you knock it off with the attention-whoring drama-seeking?

Edit: I'm an idiot and can't spoiler tag right


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jan 8, 2022)

Mr. Nobodyguy 202 said:


>


> Downward spiral
*BUT EEEEEMP~*


----------



## Disgusting Furry (Jan 8, 2022)

Chromatic Collector said:


> Strap in buddies, we're out for another bout of socal related furry drama. We may be in for a three-way artist fight.
> 
> We shall start at the top and ride our way down.
> 
> ...







			https://twitter.com/CassMutt
		









						Cass is STRESSING OUT @ AnthroExpo (@CassMutt) / Twitter
					

archived 8 Jan 2022 20:32:27 UTC




					archive.md
				



Seems super active at 49k tweets.
Looks like an actual female, claims non-binary / pansexual because why not.

Pinned tweet is from Jan 6, apparently what they are going to wear for AnthoExpo which is on January 21-23 in Oklahoma City. Bio states that they are a co-chair. What role they have needs some digging, but they have a corner of the dealer's den as T.O.P. Dog Studios, presumably to sell their suits.

Boyfriend (I assume):


I'll keep an eye on her for a while.


----------



## billydero (Jan 8, 2022)

Absurdist Laughter said:


> I think what gets me the most are the cultish fursuiters. Gotta get a suit from such and such maker or it is "ugly". It is the very definition of the ugly of consumerism and capitalism.


Same with character art. I recall some drama years back on the Livejournal furrydrama_2 account where an artist slammed someone’s opinion ‘because they have no significant furry art’ of their characters.


----------



## LurkerDog (Jan 8, 2022)

Disgusting Furry said:


> View attachment 2870927
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/CassMutt
> ...


Seems like every few months this cow is in another fit of "I want my page to be fun and happy but I cant stand by while xyz happens!" 

I mean, she was just crying about being broke somewhere about a week ago. Sure is fun and happy when you're trying to weasel money out of people cause you can't manage your finances properly.


----------



## reaverxcv456 (Jan 9, 2022)

TheWatchfulFurfag said:


> It may be interest to everywhere here that he was seated next to our old friend Glopossum. They claim staff approached her regarding him.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Glopossum/status/1069349499968081921 http://archive.md/1pW3y
> 
> Imagine them banning him but leaving the convicted Paedos free to roam the convention with minors attending.





			/snow/ - Glopossum/Scataraxia Furry Zoo Pedo Artist


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jan 9, 2022)

Mr. Nobodyguy 202 said:


>


Downward spiral? Try a fucking nose dive for the last half a century. This "downward spiral" is so old it's kids are starting a family.


billydero said:


> Same with character art. I recall some drama years back on the Livejournal furrydrama_2 account where an artist slammed someone’s opinion ‘because they have no significant furry art’ of their characters.


Wait, what? I doubt archives exist now, but that'd be a fucking giggle to read. "You don't commission as much art as me so your opinion is trash." Really? That the actual logic being used?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 9, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> Downward spiral? Try a fucking nose dive for the last half a century. This "downward spiral" is so old it's kids are starting a family.


I love furries these days thinking they're so smart for discovering how degenerate their fandom is.

Was the cum pizza fucking terrible? Absolutely. But if they read up on their own history just a little bit they would know about the shithead who got sperm all over an _elevator wall_.

None of this shit is new. Furries have _always _been a bunch of cumbrained drones chasing their next ejaculation. The only winning move is not to engage.


----------



## DAWKSEII_TLB (Jan 9, 2022)

To be quite honest, i myself, dont have too much of a problem with furries... i dont believe all of them are bad or are complete degenerates. Some are actually decent people. Its just that some do the most outlandish shit, thats where the problem starts. Events like that get publicized the most, those are the headline makers.. Lmao, i feel like theyre too far down to save their fandom. That ship has long sailed. I mean, isnt one if their reps “Oh, they fuck animals?” and also, “They dress up and act like animals?” Yuh, no way youre gonna be able to come back from something like that. Some of them in my opinion should just at one point give the fuck up with defending their fandom. No ones gonna really believe that some are actually civil. For gods sake, their hobby is literally centred around anthro animals. Nah chief. Nah. In a way, i actually feel bad, this is one of the most  hated fandoms ever, besides the dream smp stan shit. I cant blame the people who hate either of them. I just cant. I deadass want 4 reasons why i should waste my time protecting those fandoms.. But once again, something that ive heard of, which was talked about a bit, not sure if its been mentioned here or not, like a fursuit maker, WildLife (i think), did hellish things to their dog(s)?? Im not surpirsed that the person involved was from the fandom, its no stranger when it comes to twisted ass people, *cough* *cough* Kero..., but my only comment is, why are you that down bad.... To add to that, im no fucking criminal, ive just got common fucking sense, why the actual fuck would you post that to the internet? I dunno, maybe KEEP IT TO YOURSELF, EVEN BETTER, DONT DO SHIT LIKE THAT?? (Not extremely sure if it was videos which is how it was discorvered or not. Thats just what i was told.) *-* Fr tho that fandom is just getting worse and worse man. F.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jan 9, 2022)

DAWKSEII_TLB said:


> To be quite honest, i myself, dont have too much of a problem with furries... i dont believe all of them are bad or are complete degenerates. Some are actually decent people. Its just that some do the most outlandish shit, thats where the problem starts. Events like that get publicized the most, those are the headline makers.. Lmao, i feel like theyre too far down to save their fandom. That ship has long sailed. I mean, isnt one if their reps “Oh, they fuck animals?” and also, “They dress up and act like animals?” Yuh, no way youre gonna be able to come back from something like that. Some of them in my opinion should just at one point give the fuck up with defending their fandom. No ones gonna really believe that some are actually civil. For gods sake, their hobby is literally centred around anthro animals. Nah chief. Nah. In a way, i actually feel bad, this is one of the most  hated fandoms ever, besides the dream smp stan shit. I cant blame the people who hate either of them. I just cant. I deadass want 4 reasons why i should waste my time protecting those fandoms.. But once again, something that ive heard of, which was talked about a bit, not sure if its been mentioned here or not, like a fursuit maker, WildLife (i think), did hellish things to their dog(s)?? Im not surpirsed that the person involved was from the fandom, its no stranger when it comes to twisted ass people, *cough* *cough* Kero..., but my only comment is, why are you that down bad.... To add to that, im no fucking criminal, ive just got common fucking sense, why the actual fuck would you post that to the internet? I dunno, maybe KEEP IT TO YOURSELF, EVEN BETTER, DONT DO SHIT LIKE THAT?? (Not extremely sure if it was videos which is how it was discorvered or not. Thats just what i was told.) *-* Fr tho that fandom is just getting worse and worse man. F.


TL;DR:


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jan 9, 2022)

DAWKSEII_TLB said:


> To be quite honest, i myself, dont have too much of a problem with furries... i dont believe all of them are bad or are complete degenerates. Some are actually decent people. Its just that some do the most outlandish shit, thats where the problem starts. Events like that get publicized the most, those are the headline makers.. Lmao, i feel like theyre too far down to save their fandom. That ship has long sailed. I mean, isnt one if their reps “Oh, they fuck animals?” and also, “They dress up and act like animals?” Yuh, no way youre gonna be able to come back from something like that. Some of them in my opinion should just at one point give the fuck up with defending their fandom. No ones gonna really believe that some are actually civil. For gods sake, their hobby is literally centred around anthro animals. Nah chief. Nah. In a way, i actually feel bad, this is one of the most  hated fandoms ever, besides the dream smp stan shit. I cant blame the people who hate either of them. I just cant. I deadass want 4 reasons why i should waste my time protecting those fandoms.. But once again, something that ive heard of, which was talked about a bit, not sure if its been mentioned here or not, like a fursuit maker, WildLife (i think), did hellish things to their dog(s)?? Im not surpirsed that the person involved was from the fandom, its no stranger when it comes to twisted ass people, *cough* *cough* Kero..., but my only comment is, why are you that down bad.... To add to that, im no fucking criminal, ive just got common fucking sense, why the actual fuck would you post that to the internet? I dunno, maybe KEEP IT TO YOURSELF, EVEN BETTER, DONT DO SHIT LIKE THAT?? (Not extremely sure if it was videos which is how it was discorvered or not. Thats just what i was told.) *-* Fr tho that fandom is just getting worse and worse man. F.


Too many words.  Shhhhhh


----------



## retard strength (Jan 9, 2022)

DAWKSEII_TLB said:


> To be quite honest, i myself, dont have too much of a problem with furries... i dont believe all of them are bad or are complete degenerates. Some are actually decent people. Its just that some do the most outlandish shit, thats where the problem starts. Events like that get publicized the most, those are the headline makers.. Lmao, i feel like theyre too far down to save their fandom. That ship has long sailed. I mean, isnt one if their reps “Oh, they fuck animals?” and also, “They dress up and act like animals?” Yuh, no way youre gonna be able to come back from something like that. Some of them in my opinion should just at one point give the fuck up with defending their fandom. No ones gonna really believe that some are actually civil. For gods sake, their hobby is literally centred around anthro animals. Nah chief. Nah. In a way, i actually feel bad, this is one of the most  hated fandoms ever, besides the dream smp stan shit. I cant blame the people who hate either of them. I just cant. I deadass want 4 reasons why i should waste my time protecting those fandoms.. But once again, something that ive heard of, which was talked about a bit, not sure if its been mentioned here or not, like a fursuit maker, WildLife (i think), did hellish things to their dog(s)?? Im not surpirsed that the person involved was from the fandom, its no stranger when it comes to twisted ass people, *cough* *cough* Kero..., but my only comment is, why are you that down bad.... To add to that, im no fucking criminal, ive just got common fucking sense, why the actual fuck would you post that to the internet? I dunno, maybe KEEP IT TO YOURSELF, EVEN BETTER, DONT DO SHIT LIKE THAT?? (Not extremely sure if it was videos which is how it was discorvered or not. Thats just what i was told.) *-* Fr tho that fandom is just getting worse and worse man. F.


Nigga how you gonna sit there and say you don't think they're that bad, then go on a rant about how they're that bad?


----------



## Linoone (Jan 9, 2022)

DAWKSEII_TLB said:


> To be quite honest, i myself, dont have too much of a problem with furries... i dont believe all of them are bad or are complete degenerates. Some are actually decent people. Its just that some do the most outlandish shit, thats where the problem starts. Events like that get publicized the most, those are the headline makers.. Lmao, i feel like theyre too far down to save their fandom. That ship has long sailed. I mean, isnt one if their reps “Oh, they fuck animals?” and also, “They dress up and act like animals?” Yuh, no way youre gonna be able to come back from something like that. Some of them in my opinion should just at one point give the fuck up with defending their fandom. No ones gonna really believe that some are actually civil. For gods sake, their hobby is literally centred around anthro animals. Nah chief. Nah. In a way, i actually feel bad, this is one of the most  hated fandoms ever, besides the dream smp stan shit. I cant blame the people who hate either of them. I just cant. I deadass want 4 reasons why i should waste my time protecting those fandoms.. But once again, something that ive heard of, which was talked about a bit, not sure if its been mentioned here or not, like a fursuit maker, WildLife (i think), did hellish things to their dog(s)?? Im not surpirsed that the person involved was from the fandom, its no stranger when it comes to twisted ass people, *cough* *cough* Kero..., but my only comment is, why are you that down bad.... To add to that, im no fucking criminal, ive just got common fucking sense, why the actual fuck would you post that to the internet? I dunno, maybe KEEP IT TO YOURSELF, EVEN BETTER, DONT DO SHIT LIKE THAT?? (Not extremely sure if it was videos which is how it was discorvered or not. Thats just what i was told.) *-* Fr tho that fandom is just getting worse and worse man. F.


Do you know what a paragraph is?


----------



## Raw Meat (Jan 9, 2022)

Some recent choice Tweets from the "proud paraphile" Zeeb. This man is 35 years old and spends his time dressing up like a girl and defending zoo/pedophiles online to make himself feel better about his own sick interests. 












				This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.


----------



## Sintharia (Jan 9, 2022)

Raw Meat said:


> View attachment 2874024


Paraphiles deserve to be abused. If they can still gleefully talk about their paraphilia, the abuse wasn't hard enough.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Jan 9, 2022)

DAWKSEII_TLB said:


> To be quite honest, i myself, dont have too much of a problem with furries... i dont believe all of them are bad or are complete degenerates. Some are actually decent people. Its just that some do the most outlandish shit, thats where the problem starts. Events like that get publicized the most, those are the headline makers.. Lmao, i feel like theyre too far down to save their fandom. That ship has long sailed. I mean, isnt one if their reps “Oh, they fuck animals?” and also, “They dress up and act like animals?” Yuh, no way youre gonna be able to come back from something like that. Some of them in my opinion should just at one point give the fuck up with defending their fandom. No ones gonna really believe that some are actually civil. For gods sake, their hobby is literally centred around anthro animals. Nah chief. Nah. In a way, i actually feel bad, this is one of the most  hated fandoms ever, besides the dream smp stan shit. I cant blame the people who hate either of them. I just cant. I deadass want 4 reasons why i should waste my time protecting those fandoms.. But once again, something that ive heard of, which was talked about a bit, not sure if its been mentioned here or not, like a fursuit maker, WildLife (i think), did hellish things to their dog(s)?? Im not surpirsed that the person involved was from the fandom, its no stranger when it comes to twisted ass people, *cough* *cough* Kero..., but my only comment is, why are you that down bad.... To add to that, im no fucking criminal, ive just got common fucking sense, why the actual fuck would you post that to the internet? I dunno, maybe KEEP IT TO YOURSELF, EVEN BETTER, DONT DO SHIT LIKE THAT?? (Not extremely sure if it was videos which is how it was discorvered or not. Thats just what i was told.) *-* Fr tho that fandom is just getting worse and worse man. F.





Spoiler: dumb meme






Ok but seriously, ranting about it isn't going to change anything in thead or in fandom.


----------



## Flash (Jan 9, 2022)

reaverxcv456 said:


> /snow/ - Glopossum/Scataraxia Furry Zoo Pedo Artist


am i missing something? this just seems like a boring run of the mill furfag


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jan 10, 2022)

DAWKSEII_TLB said:


> To be quite honest, i myself, dont have too much of a problem with furries... i dont believe all of them are bad or are complete degenerates. Some are actually decent people. Its just that some do the most outlandish shit, thats where the problem starts. Events like that get publicized the most, those are the headline makers.. Lmao, i feel like theyre too far down to save their fandom. That ship has long sailed. I mean, isnt one if their reps “Oh, they fuck animals?” and also, “They dress up and act like animals?” Yuh, no way youre gonna be able to come back from something like that. Some of them in my opinion should just at one point give the fuck up with defending their fandom. No ones gonna really believe that some are actually civil. For gods sake, their hobby is literally centred around anthro animals. Nah chief. Nah. In a way, i actually feel bad, this is one of the most  hated fandoms ever, besides the dream smp stan shit. I cant blame the people who hate either of them. I just cant. I deadass want 4 reasons why i should waste my time protecting those fandoms.. But once again, something that ive heard of, which was talked about a bit, not sure if its been mentioned here or not, like a fursuit maker, WildLife (i think), did hellish things to their dog(s)?? Im not surpirsed that the person involved was from the fandom, its no stranger when it comes to twisted ass people, *cough* *cough* Kero..., but my only comment is, why are you that down bad.... To add to that, im no fucking criminal, ive just got common fucking sense, why the actual fuck would you post that to the internet? I dunno, maybe KEEP IT TO YOURSELF, EVEN BETTER, DONT DO SHIT LIKE THAT?? (Not extremely sure if it was videos which is how it was discorvered or not. Thats just what i was told.) *-* Fr tho that fandom is just getting worse and worse man. F.


Read the fucking guidelines and lurk more newfag.

Also, paragraphs, capitalization, using fucking apostrophes, and actually writing the fucking words you mean rather than using initializations, short hands and acronyms all the fucking time. These aren't extra fucking things for no fucking reason or wasted keystrokes, they make your fucking shit easier to read and allow your thoughts and ideas to be properly communicated. All these extra bits of grammar that you dumb motherfuckers don't use because you were raised on your fucking cellphones texting each other and abbreviating everything while your phone fixes your shit for you have a purpose. If you go "but I'm too lazy" or "ain't nobody got time for that" then don't fucking type a single fucking letter. If you ain't going to take time to type it up properly, than you shouldn't fucking type it at all.

Reading that fucking post made me glaze over and lose my place after every third fucking word, I couldn't tell where one fucking sentence ended and the next fucking sentence started unless I double checked every few words, and you didn't even say anything worth saying, and that is what pisses me off the most. You added less to the conversation than the average inbred shit poster. At least the shit poster gives us a shit post to enjoy while we mock him for the twelve extra chromosomes he got from his uncle/daddy and his aunt/mommy/sister.


----------



## omori (Jan 10, 2022)

DAWKSEII_TLB said:


> To be quite honest, i myself, dont have too much of a problem with furries... i dont believe all of them are bad or are complete degenerates. Some are actually decent people. Its just that some do the most outlandish shit, thats where the problem starts. Events like that get publicized the most, those are the headline makers.. Lmao, i feel like theyre too far down to save their fandom. That ship has long sailed. I mean, isnt one if their reps “Oh, they fuck animals?” and also, “They dress up and act like animals?” Yuh, no way youre gonna be able to come back from something like that. Some of them in my opinion should just at one point give the fuck up with defending their fandom. No ones gonna really believe that some are actually civil. For gods sake, their hobby is literally centred around anthro animals. Nah chief. Nah. In a way, i actually feel bad, this is one of the most  hated fandoms ever, besides the dream smp stan shit. I cant blame the people who hate either of them. I just cant. I deadass want 4 reasons why i should waste my time protecting those fandoms.. But once again, something that ive heard of, which was talked about a bit, not sure if its been mentioned here or not, like a fursuit maker, WildLife (i think), did hellish things to their dog(s)?? Im not surpirsed that the person involved was from the fandom, its no stranger when it comes to twisted ass people, *cough* *cough* Kero..., but my only comment is, why are you that down bad.... To add to that, im no fucking criminal, ive just got common fucking sense, why the actual fuck would you post that to the internet? I dunno, maybe KEEP IT TO YOURSELF, EVEN BETTER, DONT DO SHIT LIKE THAT?? (Not extremely sure if it was videos which is how it was discorvered or not. Thats just what i was told.) *-* Fr tho that fandom is just getting worse and worse man. F.


Shut up and just laugh at the retards.


----------



## Noebel (Jan 10, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> Paraphiles deserve to be abused. If they can still gleefully talk about their paraphilia, the abuse wasn't hard enough.


Wait, isn't paraphilia just an umbrella term for all sexual deviations? Is this dude saying he has all of them? That's quite an amount, I'd say, because the list is big, and it can get even bigger, depending on how abrahamic you're willing to go.


----------



## Raw Meat (Jan 10, 2022)

Noebel said:


> Wait, isn't paraphilia just an umbrella term for all sexual deviations? Is this dude saying he has all of them? That's quite an amount, I'd say, because the list is big, and it can get even bigger, depending on how abrahamic you're willing to go.


He specifically doesn't state which he has. He has said he is ABDL, but by the way he defends zoo/pedophiles, can assume he is a zoo and pedo also, who knows what else.

I do hate how this guy (and other furries) act like kink and paraphilia are the same thing, there's a difference between being into BDSM and fucking the family dog. The former are run of the mill degenerates usually, the latter should take a bullet to the brain.


----------



## Noebel (Jan 10, 2022)

Raw Meat said:


> He specifically doesn't state which he has. He has said he is ABDL, but by the way he defends zoo/pedophiles, can assume he is a zoo and pedo also, who knows what else.


Oh, so he's just trying to rebrand being a pervert? Should've understood that from the beginning. Is anybody actually falling for these tricks nowadays?


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jan 10, 2022)

Raw Meat said:


> He specifically doesn't state which he has. He has said he is ABDL, but by the way he defends zoo/pedophiles, can assume he is a zoo and pedo also, who knows what else.
> 
> I do hate how this guy (and other furries) act like kink and paraphilia are the same thing, there's a difference between being into BDSM and fucking the family dog. The former are run of the mill degenerates usually, the latter should take a bullet to the brain.


If your an Abdl and you just like shitting in diapers you would murder someone for leaking your kink.
If you're proclaiming yourself to be an Abdl chances are you're probably a closeted pedophile.


----------



## DerpyDoggo (Jan 11, 2022)

Emperor Percival Tachyon said:


> "How do you do my fellow NON-furries, I'm proud to announce that I'm NOT a furry anymore, and am here to conspire with my fellow NOT-furries, about how we are all NOT furries. NOT A FURRY BTW."


----------



## carltondanks (Jan 11, 2022)

searched for this guy's name, couldn't find it anywhere. Here you go, more disgust for today

https://twitter.com/Tyrox992 [archive ( https://archive.md/fimxJ ) ]



he's mad. why is he mad? multiple reasons, but we'll start with how he was banned from e621
he's so angry that he pinned it

https://twitter.com/Tyrox992/status/1481038931059789832 [archive ( https://archive.md/48H13 ) ]






jesus christ, what a strongly worded message. what the fuck is this admin talking about, and what did he get banned for initially? well, he had multiple accounts on e621 so let's see.

https://e621.net/users/1101942 [archive ( https://archive.md/4m0CC ) ]



his only ban on this account was cirvumventing a ban, but it looks like he has 2 other accounts. they DO have more than one ban each.

https://e621.net/users/494668 [archive ( https://archive.md/Jlw71 ) ]



Spoiler: profile picture contains porn









https://e621.net/user_feedbacks?search[user_id]=494668 [archive ( https://archive.md/j9pAE ) ]



if you want to look at the comments yourself, it'll be there in the link provided. they're the typical "this is disgusting fuck you" stuff that you usually so people warned for on e621

https://e621.net/users/1040151 [archive ( https://archive.md/p6EAs ) ]




https://e621.net/user_feedbacks?search[user_id]=1040151 [archive ( https://archive.md/nIBuI ) ]



same sort of thing with these comments too. What i want to focus on is what that admin said.




Ban reasonCompletely unrelated to the suspension/ban evasion. I'm breaking my pseudo code of professionalism here.
A furry porn site should be the last place you're getting advice from, but seriously - go hug your mom and tell her you're sorry. Straight-up get out of the furry scene and focus on becoming a better man, because that behavior is unacceptable. You're out of your damn mind acting that way.

sounds pretty brutal, but why is he telling this guy to go hug his mom? well

https://twitter.com/Tyrox992/status/1472703188927086592 [archive ( https://archive.md/pAuQ2 ) ]






so his mother texts him asking him why he was silent, and this guy flips his shit over how she won't buy him tickets to go to a furcon. The mother mentions that she's literally buying christmas presents, and then the child starts throwing out accusations that he's going to get kicked out of the house and "this is who i am, deal with it", while the mother is confused saying she would never do that. 

and what you're seeing is right. he named the contact for his mom "toriel" and used a picture of her. I read the text message about christmas presents and felt awful, yet here's this person who's actually doing this stuff, not phased by it one bit.

https://twitter.com/Tyrox992/status/1471228074045763587 [archive ( https://archive.md/4gih5 ) ]
on top of that, he defended a zoophile






he thinks that bestiality is okay because animal consents through body language and zoophiles are only interested in the adult animals.

also here's audio of himself moaning that he released on twitter because fuck you
https://twitter.com/Tyrox992/status/1475553422204039169 [archive ( https://archive.md/zxM42 ) ]







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Disgusting Furry (Jan 11, 2022)

carltondanks said:


> searched for this guy's name, couldn't find it anywhere. Here you go, more disgust for today
> 
> https://twitter.com/Tyrox992 [archive ( https://archive.md/fimxJ ) ]
> View attachment 2879406
> ...


Seems like he wants to be a voice actor.


Link | https://archive.md/wip/7q7aE
Audio:




your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jan 11, 2022)

carltondanks said:


> searched for this guy's name, couldn't find it anywhere. Here you go, more disgust for today
> 
> https://twitter.com/Tyrox992 [archive ( https://archive.md/fimxJ ) ]
> View attachment 2879406
> ...


You know your lolcow tendencies must be bad if you're being told by groomer porn staff to hug your parents and say sorry. 

So far I see an exceptional 19 year old who wants to be special and a voice actor rather than be a normal well adjusted person.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jan 11, 2022)

lol



(link) (archive)


----------



## carltondanks (Jan 11, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> You know your lolcow tendencies must be bad if you're being told by groomer porn staff to hug your parents and say sorry.


you mean "self proclaimed groomer staff"


----------



## Linoone (Jan 11, 2022)

carltondanks said:


> searched for this guy's name, couldn't find it anywhere. Here you go, more disgust for today
> 
> https://twitter.com/Tyrox992 [archive ( https://archive.md/fimxJ ) ]
> View attachment 2879406
> ...


Sounds like someone has mommy issues lmao.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jan 12, 2022)

carltondanks said:


> searched for this guy's name, couldn't find it anywhere. Here you go, more disgust for today
> 
> https://twitter.com/Tyrox992 [archive ( https://archive.md/fimxJ ) ]
> View attachment 2879406
> ...


My sympathies go to the mother but at the same time, she should have been an Internet Lumberjack and cut that crap down to keep her son from staying online.


----------



## Strayserval (Jan 12, 2022)

carltondanks said:


> searched for this guy's name, couldn't find it anywhere. Here you go, more disgust for today
> 
> https://twitter.com/Tyrox992 [archive ( https://archive.md/fimxJ ) ]
> View attachment 2879406
> ...


Oh that is some exquisite schadenfreude, I didn't think there where any good cows left!.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jan 12, 2022)

carltondanks said:


> you mean "self proclaimed groomer staff"


If even people like them are saying go hug your parents and say sorry to your parents you know you fucked up.


----------



## Desumorphine (Jan 12, 2022)

Man, looking at Zoomers posting highly private shit for everyone to see on Twitter makes me really glad dumbass kid-me grew up before the internet.
And that's some feat to get taken out directly by the e6 admins lmao. The only other time I am aware of them doing this was with Kero and his puppymurder crew.


----------



## carltondanks (Jan 12, 2022)

Desumorphine said:


> Man, looking at Zoomers posting highly private shit for everyone to see on Twitter makes me really glad dumbass kid-me grew up before the internet.
> And that's some feat to get taken out directly by the e6 admins lmao. The only other time I am aware of them doing this was with Kero and his puppymurder crew.


i hope his mother never
ever
*EVER*
finds his twitter account


----------



## Thistle (Jan 12, 2022)

carltondanks said:


> i hope his mother never
> ever
> *EVER*
> finds his twitter account


Sounds like a quick way to get that zoomer to self delete, but yeah it's pretty damn embarrassing when you manage to even go below the standards of degenerate porn board staff.

Wonder if they'll actually take the hint, or keep sperging instead...


----------



## carltondanks (Jan 13, 2022)

Thistle said:


> Sounds like a quick way to get that zoomer to self delete, but yeah it's pretty damn embarrassing when you manage to even go below the standards of degenerate porn board staff.
> 
> Wonder if they'll actually take the hint, or keep sperging instead...


this is kiwifarms. we already know the answer


----------



## Cable 7 (Jan 14, 2022)

Another day, another furry exposed for being a sicko. [NSFW link]


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Jan 14, 2022)

carltondanks said:


> on top of that, he defended a zoophile
> View attachment 2879566
> View attachment 2879567
> he thinks that bestiality is okay because animal consents through body language and zoophiles are only interested in the adult animals.



Not just defending a zoophile, defending bestiality itself.

That's some tough talk coming from someone who doesn't have the balls to let people respond directly to him.  "I had a bird hump my finger, therefore animals can consent and your mountains of evidence that say otherwise are just biased and incorrect".  With an ironclad argument like that, he must just be confident that nobody would dare try to challenge him.

Judging by his profile pic/banner, I wonder how soon the Tyrox992 pedophile story arc will start.


----------



## palmtreesalad (Jan 14, 2022)

Disgusting Furry said:


> View attachment 2870927
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/CassMutt
> ...


She has "fiancé gums" lmao.


----------



## Claude Speed (Jan 18, 2022)

Jesus, long time since I have been here. 
Nothing changed. Everything seems like 2 years ago. kekw


----------



## moocow (Jan 21, 2022)

carltondanks said:


> banned from e621


God damn that takes some fucking _work_. Who knew even _that_ lot had standards of any kind?


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Jan 21, 2022)

carltondanks said:


> searched for this guy's name, couldn't find it anywhere. Here you go, more disgust for today
> 
> https://twitter.com/Tyrox992 [archive ( https://archive.md/fimxJ ) ]
> View attachment 2879406
> ...


Holy fuck I need to visit this thread more often. Is there more of this dickhead?


----------



## Xastur (Jan 21, 2022)

Neg my pozhole if this is already posted somewhere or not a good thread for this, but I feel compelled to make sure it's documented somewhere that schools are implementing litterboxes in restrooms for furry students. It's no longer just a fever dream nightmare.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



[source]


----------



## Catboi (Jan 21, 2022)

Xastur said:


> Neg my pozhole if this is already posted somewhere or not a good thread for this, but I feel compelled to make sure it's documented somewhere that schools are implementing litterboxes in restrooms for furry students. It's no longer just a fever dream nightmare.
> View attachment 2907343
> [source]



The litter box thing was a joke tiktok......who is letting it meme magic into existence and how can we stop them.


----------



## Noebel (Jan 21, 2022)

Catboi said:


> who is letting it meme magic into existence and how can we stop them.


Why contain it? Let it spill to the schools and churches, let the bodies pile up in the streets, and in the end they'll beg us to save them.


----------



## Strayserval (Jan 21, 2022)

Xastur said:


> Neg my pozhole if this is already posted somewhere or not a good thread for this, but I feel compelled to make sure it's documented somewhere that schools are implementing litterboxes in restrooms for furry students. It's no longer just a fever dream nightmare.
> View attachment 2907343
> [source]


Reason 11111,2323209 why public Schools are a complete disaster


----------



## axeltrite (Jan 21, 2022)

Xastur said:


> Neg my pozhole if this is already posted somewhere or not a good thread for this, but I feel compelled to make sure it's documented somewhere that schools are implementing litterboxes in restrooms for furry students. It's no longer just a fever dream nightmare.
> View attachment 2907343
> [source]


God is dead and we killed him in favor of litter boxes for retarded children.


----------



## Stupidface (Jan 21, 2022)

Xastur said:


> Neg my pozhole if this is already posted somewhere or not a good thread for this, but I feel compelled to make sure it's documented somewhere that schools are implementing litterboxes in restrooms for furry students. It's no longer just a fever dream nightmare.
> View attachment 2907343
> [source]


This is hilarious for the fact this woman _sincerely_ believed there were litterboxes in restrooms. I can't imagine being so out-of-touch *but* so worked up you have to publicly embarrass yourself like this.
Article on the matter.


> “_It is a source of disappointment that I felt the necessity to communicate this message to you._”


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jan 21, 2022)

...another fur whining about 'mainstreaming making puritanism'.



			
				Occulisk said:
			
		

> I think everyone trying to make furry less gross/kinky or more sterile is only making it more susceptible to being used by capitalism and eventually used against us as a marketing ploy. Things were better when furries were oppressed and niche; the cruelest fate is to have all character and personality drained and resold to us as a decaying sad pathetic corpse.
> 
> All these people trying to "clean" these spaces: hey, have you ever heard of Catholicism?











						the Dark Souls of fursonas (@Occulisk): "i think everyone trying to m…
					

archived 22 Jan 2022 02:59:06 UTC




					archive.ph
				




I link here my old opinion:





						Furry Fandom and Drama General
					

I think I remembe reading in Twitter something about how a mainstreaming of the furry fando means a corporisation of the fandom, which means making furries more family-friendly, which means getting rid of not only the pornographic aspect but also the BGLT+ aspect, which is apparently an...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Jan 21, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> ...another fur whining about 'mainstreaming making puritanism'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could it be that there are furries who don't want their lives ruined when people close to them find out about their involvement in the fandom because, to the general public,  it's associated with zoophiles, pedos, groomers, and other jizz-brained degenerates?

Nah man,  it's capitalism.   It's always fucking capitalism.


----------



## WD-40 (Jan 21, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Things were better when furries were oppressed and niche; the cruelest fate is to have all character and personality drained and resold to us as a decaying sad pathetic corpse.


Furries and trolls are like yin and yang: neither would survive long without the other.


----------



## The Big O (Jan 22, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> ...another fur whining about 'mainstreaming making puritanism'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





OccamsShaveClub said:


> Could it be that there are furries who don't want their lives ruined when people close to them find out about their involvement in the fandom because, to the general public,  it's associated with zoophiles, pedos, groomers, and other jizz-brained degenerates?
> 
> Nah man,  it's capitalism.   It's always fucking capitalism.


Hah. That Daire301 guy hasn't posted on his Twitter for almost 2 years now, but I kinda know why: he's now sticking to his AD account where he unabashedly posts about his ABDL fetish and polyamory.

And he _still_ finds time inbetween bragging about being a baby to rail against capitalism, belittle antivaxxers, and go on really long tangents about "ableism" and woe-is-me ADHD talk. I'm more surprised he doesn't have a thread by now given this guy has a huge fetish art presence going back several years and posts his own face on his Twitter constantly.


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Jan 22, 2022)

Noebel said:


> Why contain it? Let it spill to the schools and churches, let the bodies pile up in the streets, and in the end they'll beg us to save them.


And we will answer "No."

But seriously we need to bring back bullying.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 22, 2022)

RazorBackBacon said:


> But seriously we need to bring back bullying.


But bullying never went away. It just got "appropriated" as social justice.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jan 22, 2022)

axeltrite said:


> God is dead and we killed him in favor of litter boxes for retarded children.


Did we keep the corpse? We could use it to make kibble for the retards who think they are dogs. Waste not want not.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jan 22, 2022)

Jamie of Vaniville Town (@Jamie_Foxworthy)
					

You conservative furs still sure about being conservative? Because they hate furries and will eventually target the community.




					nttr.stream
				











						Jamie of Vaniville Town (@Jamie_Foxworthy): "You conservative furs st…
					

archived 22 Jan 2022 21:38:53 UTC




					archive.ph
				





			
				Jamie Foxworthy said:
			
		

> You conservative furs still sure about being conservative? Because they hate furries and will eventually target the community.


...sure! I *welcome* them targeting the community!


----------



## carltondanks (Jan 22, 2022)

moocow said:


> God damn that takes some fucking _work_. Who knew even _that_ lot had standards of any kind?


yeah, there's a ton. if you mention that you have sex with animals, that's an insta ban.



RazorBackBacon said:


> Holy fuck I need to visit this thread more often. Is there more of this dickhead?


so far no, but he did change his profile picture


----------



## D.Va (Jan 23, 2022)

Miles-DF has another NFT moment and tries to sell some softcore furry porn for





uhhhh





436,174 US dollars.

https://twitter.com/Miles_DF/status/1484922071792685069 (archive)

Furries being NFT-averse as they are obviously didn't react kindly to this and you already know what the replies look like. I don't know why Miles pulls this shit because it's embarrassing and he already lives in Russia where his $5000 YCH covers him for an entire year.


----------



## Desumorphine (Jan 23, 2022)

D.Va said:


> View attachment 2911921
> 
> Miles-DF has another NFT moment and tries to sell some softcore furry porn for
> 
> ...


NFTs make money because the universal hate for them generates oodles of free publicity which then draws in investors and Crypto Bros that don't actually understand what it is about but hope to make a good investment. Miles likely uses the same strategy; he does controversial shit to boost his exposure. So it is either people talking about him... or it actually works and he makes almost half a Mill from nothing. Given that Twitter despises him already anyway, this is a net positive in either case.


----------



## Juan? (Jan 23, 2022)

D.Va said:


> View attachment 2911921
> 
> Miles-DF has another NFT moment and tries to sell some softcore furry porn for
> 
> ...


I thought miles lived in Germany?


----------



## D.Va (Jan 23, 2022)

Juan? said:


> I thought miles lived in Germany?


Maybe.  He's probably hopped between places and I just remember he's part Russian, seems he's got a German parent too. His Artstation biography says he's currently in Berlin so you're probably right


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jan 23, 2022)

Juan? said:


> I thought miles lived in Germany?


I thought he lived around Chelyabinsk. I know Wolfy-Nail lived in Russia but moved out as soon as he could.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jan 24, 2022)

carltondanks said:


> searched for this guy's name, couldn't find it anywhere. Here you go, more disgust for today
> 
> https://twitter.com/Tyrox992 [archive ( https://archive.md/fimxJ ) ]
> View attachment 2879406
> ...


I think I found their Discord? They were autistic even in the official e621 Discord server.



ID: 910360109329301534

Upon further research, turns out they almost immediately came into the server only to cause problems.



First message I could from them was this of them complaining about the rules of the server. Let this be "Foreshadowing". What are these rules in question?





Gee, I wonder why this person is complaining about the rules, and which specific rules they're complaining about...



And here is where the notable stuff starts. Do note that Rainbow the Indecipherable and Knotty Curls are both administrators, hence the orange names they have.



And WillowTree is found out. The user links are to CrystalCat and the Left4Willow account that were discovered to be him. Do note that after being discovered, Willow went radio silent and the event just ended after knotty discovered Willow's accounts.



When the admins are saying it outright, maybe you fucked up. I can't seem to find context, but I'll get to this in a minute.



Denial of being CrystalCat, even though there is an entire bot process of joining the e621 server, one that the admins use.






knotty even brings up the server joiner, along with Willow DMing knotty about not being CrystalCat in a DM with zero context.






Knotty finds out about Willow's Twitter. This is where this thread finds out about him.









The chat gets in on talking about Willow/CrystalCat, with one person bringing up zoophilia in passing mention.



People bringing up how Willow/CrystalCat treated his mom like shit, one person bringing up the "Toriel" contact name.



The Zoophile Defender topic finally is brought up. This is where the conversation ends, so this is the end of the screenshots.


----------



## Desumorphine (Jan 24, 2022)

It seemed kinda odd to me that the e6 mod knew about this and mentioned it in the ban... I guess now we know why that happened lmao


----------



## Canary (Jan 24, 2022)

carltondanks said:


> Ban reasonCompletely unrelated to the suspension/ban evasion. I'm breaking my pseudo code of professionalism here.
> A furry porn site should be the last place you're getting advice from, but seriously - go hug your mom and tell her you're sorry. Straight-up get out of the furry scene and focus on becoming a better man, because that behavior is unacceptable. You're out of your damn mind acting that way


If I were him I would've banished from the internet, it so sad to get banned from a site such as e621 while one of the mods says that to you.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jan 25, 2022)

If even furries won't take you in their groups, you'll never find a place of belonging online.


----------



## carltondanks (Jan 25, 2022)

D.Va said:


> Furries being NFT-averse as they are obviously didn't react kindly to this and you already know what the replies look like. I don't know why Miles pulls this shit because it's embarrassing and he already lives in Russia where his $5000 YCH covers him for an entire year.


it attracts rich people who want to show off their wealth in any way possible. they might be youtubers who are like "yooo i don't give a fuuuuuuuck" and make videos about the fact that they spent half a mil on a jpeg.


----------



## Nonronic (Jan 27, 2022)

Reposting with context now, coping and dilating because the janny thought I was just posting a reaction image


----------



## gata (Jan 27, 2022)

D.Va said:


> Furries being NFT-averse


Which is extra funny when I see some of them:
• Spend huge sums of money on commissioned fetish art jpgs.
• spend tons of money to buy some totes uniik sparkle dog adoptable jpg/png, in which it has a ton of rules or tos by a controlling creator, along with drama about stealing concepts or art.

I don't care about nfts but the people who bitch about them are equally as annoying. lol degenerates trying to be moralfags is just peak 2020s


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jan 28, 2022)

gata said:


> I don't care about nfts but the people who bitch about them are equally as annoying. lol degenerates trying to be moralfags is just peak 2020s


It's not new.  The zoosadism leaks were originally promulgated by dogfuckers trying to posture themselves as _ethically_ fucking dogs, by pointing out what they considered to be _unethical_ dogfucking.

On the subject of the e621 shit, furry jannies using their position to moralize is not new either.  In ancient history, some fat woman called Chewfox got on Tyra Banks's TV show to introduce the concept of fursuit fucking to an appalled studio audience.  Her FA profile filled up with furry rage because Chewfox was Making Us Look Bad, and the mods stepped in to ban her from FA for the crime of talking about fursuit sex to the world.  Jannies fucking love to put in the boot on people who have displeased the mob, in order to farm asspats.


----------



## Vault (Jan 28, 2022)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> It's not new.  The zoosadism leaks were originally promulgated by dogfuckers trying to posture themselves as _ethically_ fucking dogs, by pointing out what they considered to be _unethical_ dogfucking.
> 
> On the subject of the e621 shit, furry jannies using their position to moralize is not new either.  In ancient history, some fat woman called Chewfox got on Tyra Banks's TV show to introduce the concept of fursuit fucking to an appalled studio audience.  Her FA profile filled up with furry rage because Chewfox was Making Us Look Bad, and the mods stepped in to ban her from FA for the crime of talking about fursuit sex to the world.  Jannies fucking love to put in the boot on people who have displeased the mob, in order to farm asspats.


God I remember the Chewfox situation. She just seemed like any other usual furry weirdo, she just so happened to catch the cameras and be on tv and make it rather public. Uncle Kage and a lot of other big name fur folk always tend to hammer in the idea of not going on tv, not talking to reporters, not taking interviews, NOTHING. Just clam up and say it's a 'mascotting hobby' or something like that and don't touch the sex stuff.

It makes sense in one regard because you're obviously going to paint a target on your back, but I don't think most people into weird shit care about that. They just end up being pressured to play along because of the fandom trying to paint that fake, innocent image that draws in a lot of the kids who end up getting groomed because they didn't expect that nsfw side. I respect it when people admit the fandom is not 100% innocent fun, because they obviously don't have that desire to keep up an idealized image for the masses.

On the zoosadism shit, yeah, most communities into illegal things will happily turn to self preservation and throw their fellow freaks under the bus once a leak happens. As soon as someone is seen as a 'risk' to the outing of others in the group they are cut off forcefully. Immediate "Wow I knew that guy but I'm not into THAT stuff!" if it gets brought up.
I guess on terms of murrsuiting and all it just happens on a less scary scale.


----------



## Seasoned News Reporter (Jan 29, 2022)

carltondanks said:


> Ban reasonCompletely unrelated to the suspension/ban evasion. I'm breaking my pseudo code of professionalism here.
> A furry porn site should be the last place you're getting advice from, but seriously - go hug your mom and tell her you're sorry. Straight-up get out of the furry scene and focus on becoming a better man, because that behavior is unacceptable. You're out of your damn mind acting that way.


Nigga how the fuck do you get banned from fucking e621? The amount of degenerate shit on that site & yet you managed to to still get perma banned, god damn. 




I am impressed the New York Post managed to one up the Babylon Bee.


----------



## carltondanks (Jan 29, 2022)

Seasoned News Reporter said:


> Nigga how the fuck do you get banned from fucking e621? The amount of degenerate shit on that site & yet you managed to to still get perma banned, god damn.
> View attachment 2933458
> 
> I am impressed the New York Post managed to one up the Babylon Bee.


it's pretty easy. be an asshole, say how much you want to fuck the drawing or other users, or mention that you once had sex with an actual animal.


----------



## Contusion (Jan 30, 2022)

HP Lovecrafts Cat said:


> This one's a couple days late but the Furry Fandom generates drama at such a rapid fire speed that it's hard to keep up with.
> Moth_sprout/Kinkymoth/Oliver/Moth/Benji got called out by twitter and tumblr user Essiecatter/kittiautum in a now deleted twitter post for drawing pokémon zoophilia. I didn't catch any screenshots unfortunately, if anybody has some that'd be much appreciated. He later apologized for it since it caused such a shitstorm (archive). This is the art that was on the tweet, I'll be crossposting this to the horrific furry art thread later.
> 
> 
> ...


So now that gorehund and artkour have had their callout in the last week and now nepeteaa when is it moths turn for everyone to remember their uwu gentle forest art isn’t the only thing they’re known for, oh and hoot for the fiftieth time


----------



## SandyCat (Jan 30, 2022)

D.Va said:


> I don't know why Miles pulls this shit because it's embarrassing and he already lives in Russia where his $5000 YCH covers him for an entire year.


It's a win win for him. If someone's dumb enough to actually buy it he's now 430k richer, if no one buys it he still gets himself massive amounts of free advertisement on Twitter because of the outrage.

 Most horny people don't give a shit about who's making the art, they just want to coom. Retarded furries retweet his NFT tweet to complain, coomers see half naked fox lady, horny neurons activate, Miles gets new fans and customers, process repeats itself.


Seasoned News Reporter said:


> Nigga how the fuck do you get banned from fucking e621? The amount of degenerate shit on that site & yet you managed to to still get perma banned, god damn.


It's a common misconception that you can say or do virtually what ever you want on e621 and the mods will ignore it. In reality its easy to get banned there. They even have rules where they'll ban people for making the typical thirst comments you'll see on porn sites or people who are roleplaying with the picture in the comments. Even e621 draws the line on how cringey people are allowed to be on the site

And If you talk about fucking real dogs or kids that's a instantaneous ban


----------



## axeltrite (Jan 31, 2022)

Apparently Chise got doxxed. I didn't manage to catch her original post, though.


----------



## Northern Blockhead (Jan 31, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



Minor in the grand scheme of things, but personally, man this guy gets a lot of stuff about copyright and fair use wrong. First off, under the law in US and EU, when it comes to commissioned work, the rights of the work, unless there's a written agreement, almost always goes to the creator of the work, not the commissioner. Secondly, fair use is a defense, not concrete safe harbor protection. It also doesn't work as well when it comes to artwork because, from what I've understood, unlike movies or games where you can use parts of it to transform it or add stuff to it (commentary, meanings, etc) so that it isn't considered a substitute of the original: with art pieces, there is little wiggle room as you have to use the entire work, so it's all or nothing. Not to mention that fair use also only works when it doesn't harm the market of the original. Which, judging by what I have heard, he appears to hate vore, 

I also find it odd that this guy, despite telling their fans to not go after the artist, name drops said artist repeatedly. And looking into it; this guy has a history of using artwork and fursuit pictures without the creator's consent nor crediting them most of the time.


----------



## billydero (Jan 31, 2022)

axeltrite said:


> Apparently Chise got doxxed. I didn't manage to catch her original post, though.


They apparently deleted it but here’s a few screen caps that show what happened. There more tweets but it’s mostly furfags responding with stay safe/oh noes! Nonsense.





And of course Boozy is called in, like he can do anything about it.

This little incident - and it is little - does show one of my main problems with the whole ‘ internet is run by furries’ and ‘furries in science jobs’ thing - if you look at Chise’s tweets while trying to handle this crisis, it’s clear they are going fast and furious on Twitter when they probably are supposed to be working …. So yeah, remember: at least one of the senior scientists that worked on the Moderna jab is mentally checked out and too busy on furry social media to pay attention to their job. You might want to go with Pfizer ….


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jan 31, 2022)

carltondanks said:


> it's pretty easy. be an asshole, say how much you want to fuck the drawing or other users, or mention that you once had sex with an actual animal.


Occasionally the e621 jannies just give off vibes of Having Had Enough Of Your Shit, too.  There was an incident a couple years ago where someone posted a drawing that had a penised character with no primary or secondary female sexual characteristics, and the uploader/commissioner proceeded to throw a hissy fit because users tagged the character as a male when it was _acshually a female you guis, respect my imaginary sex toy’s gender identity okay._  He kept doubling down and arguing with people until jannies got tired of it and tagged the image as “cub” and locked the comments.

Then he took to twitter to cry about being misgendered on e621.


----------



## D.Va (Jan 31, 2022)

axeltrite said:


> Apparently Chise got doxxed. I didn't manage to catch her original post, though.


It’s been all over /pol/ lately. the powerword is Chise Broussard. I'm not sure what she was expecting using her first name as a handle _and_ publicly announcing she worked on Moderna.


----------



## billydero (Feb 1, 2022)

D.Va said:


> It’s been all over /pol/ lately. the powerword is Chise Broussard. I'm not sure what she was expecting using her first name as a handle _and_ publicly announcing she worked on Moderna.


She expected what every furry wants: asspats, recognition for their work (and a little convincing of people that they’re more important at work than they really are), and above all else loving acceptance of her fursona, herself and her lifestyle choices in being a furry. 

Why they keep thinking they’re going get universal acceptance for being furry, why they think the world is going to go all in with “omg having a fantasy self and a whole way of life to to with it is SO COOL U GUISE” is beyond me. Like the flying squirrel used to say, that trick never works.

I think one of the points made in the /POL thread is with noting - ‘senior scientist’ sounds pretty important but if you know your corporate speak, it just means she’s a lead test tube washer and report writer.


----------



## Larka (Feb 1, 2022)

I come today to tell you all a tale of chromosome-deniers and high intensity assmad.

*The TL;DR - Degenerate makes other degenerates 500% mad with the radical and extreme notion that men aren't women and women aren't men. An autistic discord slapfight ensues.*


To lay some of the groundwork, we begin in Spazman's discord. NegativeTheory had previously worked with Spazman for art collaborations but had split due to political differences sometime in 2020. Shortly after joining more recently, he left the discord once again. This jogged the collective furry goldfish brain into remembering that NegativeTheory existed and was guilty of wrongthink in the form of misgendering another furry artist, Strype. And also being guilty of comparing post-op "vagina" with Arby's Roast Beef.


Spoiler: Spazman Discord Logs


















This led to a conversation between one of Strype's friends, Gunmouth/Cownugget, on their discord server regarding the misgendering and demands for NegativeTheory to apologize.


Spoiler: Cownugget Discord Logs Part 1



































NegativeTheory refused to do so, resulting in Spazman spazzing out in the Cownugget discord.


Spoiler: Cownugget Discord Logs Part 2
























At this point, NegativeTheory doubled down on shitposting, drawing art of his and Spazman's characters eating Arby's in a diner proclaiming how great things could be. Balgias then delivered it to Spazman on Twitter.






Spoiler: Twitter Post Contents with NegativeTheory Art


















This resulted in additional spazzing in the Cownugget discord.


Spoiler: Cownugget Discord Logs Part 3








































Edit: Some additional twitter drama with Spazman losing more grip on reality, in response to the art NegativeTheory drew.
Post 1




Post 2




Post 3


----------



## D.Va (Feb 1, 2022)

It's perfectly fine to criticise a post-op vag for looking gross. I cannot see the problem here. 

It’s funny watching someone flip out calling someone a manipulator followed by dragging virtually everyone they know into a high-school drama.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 1, 2022)

Larka said:


> I come today to tell you all a tale of chromosome-deniers and high intensity assmad.
> 
> *The TL;DR - Degenerate makes other degenerates 500% mad with the radical and extreme notion that men aren't women and women aren't men. An autistic discord slapfight ensues.*
> 
> ...


Before siding with anyone in this conversation I shall remind people here that @Balgias had been an autistic faggot here to the point where I wrote a bit on him.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 1, 2022)

Larka said:


> I come today to tell you all a tale of chromosome-deniers and high intensity assmad.
> 
> *The TL;DR - Degenerate makes other degenerates 500% mad with the radical and extreme notion that men aren't women and women aren't men. An autistic discord slapfight ensues.*
> 
> ...


Not gonna lie, it's downright refreshing to see some good basic bitch furry drama sometimes. It's a real palate cleanser after all the grooming and dogfucking stories. Thank you.


----------



## Misery Niggas (Feb 2, 2022)

Larka said:


> I come today to tell you all a tale of chromosome-deniers and high intensity assmad.
> 
> *The TL;DR - Degenerate makes other degenerates 500% mad with the radical and extreme notion that men aren't women and women aren't men. An autistic discord slapfight ensues.*
> 
> ...


regardless of whether this dude is another furry degenerate or not, pissing off trannies and troons is always morally right. God this whole drama has been a breath of fresh air for me lol


----------



## WD-40 (Feb 2, 2022)

https://www.thedailybeast.com/furry-panic-is-the-latest-dumb-gop-attack-on-public-schools
		



			https://archive.md/KHozE
		


The Daily Beast has published an article about what is apparently the start of a new culture war: furry students in the public school system. 

What happened is that Boomers have discovered furries 20 years too late and are now falling for obvious bait and accusing their school boards of everything from providing unisex litter boxes to allowing students to eat off the floor like animals


> “Yesterday I heard that at least one of our schools in our town, has in one of the unisex bathrooms a litter box for the kids that identify as cats,” a speaker at a school board meeting said, in a video that went viral in January. “And I am really disturbed by that.”
> 
> Michigan GOP co-chair Meshawn Maddock soon amplified the cat scat claims. “Kids who identify as ‘furries’ get a litter box in the school bathroom,” Maddock wrote on Facebook. “Parent heroes will TAKE BACK our schools.”





> Nevertheless, the allegations soon spread to Texas, where a GOP candidate (and activist with the right-wing parents group Moms For Liberty) added her own baseless claims about special privileges for furry students. “Cafeteria tables are being lowered in certain @RoundRockISD middle and high schools to allow ‘furries’ to more easily eat without utensils or their hands (ie, like a dog eats from a bowl),” she tweeted.



This is the current state of American politics, people.


----------



## Sintharia (Feb 2, 2022)

WD-40 said:


> https://www.thedailybeast.com/furry-panic-is-the-latest-dumb-gop-attack-on-public-schools
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What really gets me is that schools don't need to lower the cafeteria tables for the students to act like utter morons and do dumb shit. If they want to eat their food face first, they'll do it no matter the table height.


----------



## billydero (Feb 2, 2022)

WD-40 said:


> What happened is that Boomers have discovered furries 20 years too late and are now falling for obvious bait and accusing their school boards of everything from providing unisex litter boxes to allowing students to eat off the floor like animals.


Better late than never; that it’s a hoax not withstanding, it’s about time mainstream normies started telling the furries to go be furry somewhere else. Raising awareness and all that so they know to spot the signs of furries grooming their kids or encouraging them to troon.


----------



## omori (Feb 2, 2022)

D.Va said:


> It’s been all over /pol/ lately. the powerword is Chise Broussard. I'm not sure what she was expecting using her first name as a handle _and_ publicly announcing she worked on Moderna.


… who uses their _actual legal name_ as part of their online pseudonym, especially in furry?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 2, 2022)

omori said:


> … who uses their _actual legal name_ as part of their online pseudonym, especially in furry?


Someone whose legal name is weird enough to sound like a pseudonym. Or,

Someone so terminally online they changed their legal name to match their pseudonym.


----------



## The Crow (Feb 2, 2022)

billydero said:


> Better late than never; that it’s a hoax not withstanding, it’s about time mainstream normies started telling the furries to go be furry somewhere else. Raising awareness and all that so they know to spot the signs of furries grooming their kids or encouraging them to troon.



Someday, being a furry will be considered more "normal" than being a Christian Fundamentalist.


----------



## TheSkoomer (Feb 2, 2022)

billydero said:


> And of course Boozy is called in, like he can do anything about it.



How does Boozy not have a thread yet?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 2, 2022)

The Crow said:


> Someday, being a furry will be considered more "normal" than being a Christian Fundamentalist.


In some large cities in the US, it already is. Go ahead, call yourself a Christian in San Francisco, then call yourself a furry. See how many people do a double-take. Then wonder why your wallet is gone.



TheSkoomer said:


> How does Boozy not have a thread yet?


He's just not that interesting, IMO. A grifting lawyer with the occasional hot take isn't enough material for a whole thread. He doesn't even stream all the time and talk about all sorts of controversial shit he has no expertise on like Rekieta does.


----------



## Thistle (Feb 2, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> Before siding with anyone in this conversation I shall remind people here that @Balgias had been an autistic faggot here to the point where I wrote a bit on him.


Ah yes, the faggot who got himself sued for duplicating sex mods in Second Life some moons ago. The lolcow needs his milkings again 



Corn Flakes said:


> In some large cities in the US, it already is. Go ahead, call yourself a Christian in San Francisco, then call yourself a furry. See how many people do a double-take. Then wonder why your wallet is gone.
> 
> 
> He's just not that interesting, IMO. A grifting lawyer with the occasional hot take isn't enough material for a whole thread. He doesn't even stream all the time and talk about all sorts of controversial shit he has no expertise on like Rekieta does.



at least Rekieta's streams make for a good way to put someone to sleep.


----------



## Hanus_fl0at721 (Feb 3, 2022)

Pyrocynical's been consistently commissioning more and more degenerate fetish shit (starting in 2020) and it's been seemingly unnoticed by anyone and everyone who would comment on it except for the fatfur community who encourage it relentlessly. The fatfurs also apparently have some sort of one way line to Pyro as he seems to bid with his own name in some instances on commissions. 

ych bid Pyro took part in 
the finished ych
(He paid 1.5K for this)

Pyro in his response talked a lot about how he distanced himself from this type of shit, yet clearly he hasn't. It's only gotten worse and he keeps indulging in more and more of this shit. I feel like I'm lowkey insane since (like I said it's gone unnoticed) so no one is talking about this and then people regard Pyro as an innovator when they have no idea what he's doing not even behind the scenes, just slightly out of view. There's probably way more art than even I've found but I just genuinely don't give a shit to go out and hunt it because I don't want to subject myself to that kind of "experience", so I've probably missed a ton. This is just a handful of the art I've found and made a video out of to compile it since I don't want hundreds of images of Pyro's fat belly on my hard drive.  So I'm putting it here.


----------



## D.Va (Feb 3, 2022)

fat art is the piss easiest shit in the world if you can draw a head on an amorphous blob, put any object for size reference next to it and call it a day.

if you can grab $1,500 from a sucker for _that_, I’m in the wrong career.


----------



## Sintharia (Feb 3, 2022)

Hanus_fl0at721 said:


> Pyrocynical's been consistently commissioning more and more degenerate fetish shit (starting in 2020) and it's been seemingly unnoticed by anyone and everyone who would comment on it except for the fatfur community who encourage it relentlessly. The fatfurs also apparently have some sort of one way line to Pyro as he seems to bid with his own name in some instances on commissions.
> 
> ych bid Pyro took part in
> the finished ych
> ...


Not gonna lie, this comes off like you're mad that you got outbid on the YCH.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Feb 3, 2022)

Hanus_fl0at721 said:


> Pyrocynical's been consistently commissioning more and more degenerate fetish shit (starting in 2020) and it's been seemingly unnoticed by anyone and everyone who would comment on it except for the fatfur community who encourage it relentlessly. The fatfurs also apparently have some sort of one way line to Pyro as he seems to bid with his own name in some instances on commissions.
> 
> ych bid Pyro took part in
> the finished ych
> ...


I feel like you're kinda inflating (har har) the issue a bit. The only thing really making this worth mention is the following Pyro has. Cut off his YouTube audience and he's just your average furry degen.

Edit: That being said, absolutely deserved to be clowned on paying 1.5k for that shit.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 3, 2022)

Hanus_fl0at721 said:


> Pyrocynical's been consistently commissioning more and more degenerate fetish shit (starting in 2020) and it's been seemingly unnoticed by anyone and everyone who would comment on it except for the fatfur community who encourage it relentlessly. The fatfurs also apparently have some sort of one way line to Pyro as he seems to bid with his own name in some instances on commissions.
> 
> ych bid Pyro took part in
> the finished ych
> ...


That looks more comical than erotic.
...not a high bar when the actual eroti content is 0.


----------



## carltondanks (Feb 3, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> In some large cities in the US, it already is. Go ahead, call yourself a Christian in San Francisco, then call yourself a furry. See how many people do a double-take. Then wonder why your wallet is gone.


san francisco is a melting pot of friendship and diversity. regardless of whether you're black or white, gay or straight, trans or normal, you will all check your back pocket and realize someone stole your money


----------



## Spoonomancer (Feb 4, 2022)

Is there a sort of history on VRChat and the furry fandom? I know the fandom started using it way back in 2018, but I'm genuinely curious as to what the history of the communities behind the game is like.


----------



## Disgusting Furry (Feb 4, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> Is there a sort of history on VRChat and the furry fandom? I know the fandom started using it way back in 2018, but I'm genuinely curious as to what the history of the communities behind the game is like.


If you want to go back even further, I would say that Facerig was an early predecessor before VR started to become big.


			https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/facerig
		

Crowd funding campaign was launched in 2013, and I would bet money that majority of the funding was by furries.


----------



## Activelo (Feb 5, 2022)

Are you guys familiar with Twokinds, the furry webcomic made by Tom Fischbach, aka Markiplier's brother? There's been some drama regarding it and e621 a couple months ago, specifically regarding edits.

For anybody who is unaware, e621 has a "Do Not Post" list that has a bunch of artists and creators that you can't post art from on the site. Some are just the names aka don't post their art at all, while some are more specific like only allowing the artist/commissioner to post their stuff. To get on the list, you just have to file a takedown or message a mod about it.

Tom's case, however, is unusual. His DNP is simply "no unofficial edits."




Sounds straight-forward, except that Tom never requested anything of the sort. In fact, quite the opposite, he doesn't give a shit about people making NSFW art or edits with his characters.

So why is he on the list when he almost certainly never asked to be on it? Since most if not all of Tom's characters are nude already (without genitals IIRC) in the webcomic, it led to people making "nude edits" where they just slap a dick/pussy/nipple on the character and call it a day. There used to be pages of this stuff. Because figuring out what qualifies as a good edit was apparently a pain in the ass, this led to one of the mods, NotMeNotYou, saying "fuck it" and adding him on the DNP list back in 2019 after people kept complaining about it. These complaints are either in PMs, deleted, or I just can't find them.



Spoiler: One of the removed edits compared to the original (NSFW)






Flash-forward to November 2021, and a user posted this to the site calling out NotMeNotYou for allegedly flagging and approving edits based on their own tastes rather than the objective quality of the edits themselves.

The imgur link had a message between NotMeNotYou and the user, where the user complains about his posts being removed while pages worth of nipple and dick edits remain untouched.

It got to around 50 upvotes before being deleted with the edit reason "like one of those twokinds nipple edits but somehow even worse."

Two days later, another user chimed in and posted this to the site, quoting the deleted post. This would eventually get around 150 upvotes.


Spoiler: Slightly NSFW






Things went to hell in the comment section soon after that. Because the archives didn't catch the downvoted comments, like the mods responses, I took a screen capture of the page and attached it to this post.


----------



## SandyCat (Feb 5, 2022)

Hanus_fl0at721 said:


> Pyrocynical's been consistently commissioning more and more degenerate fetish shit (starting in 2020) and it's been seemingly unnoticed by anyone and everyone who would comment on it except for the fatfur community who encourage it relentlessly. The fatfurs also apparently have some sort of one way line to Pyro as he seems to bid with his own name in some instances on commissions.
> 
> ych bid Pyro took part in
> the finished ych
> ...


The entire Pyro situation was weird as shit. He was having tons of sexual "role play" with kids on the internet who he knew were underaged and was even planning on flying out to meet one in real life if I recall correctly. Then he gets outed, makes a apology video, then everyone instantly forgives him and the entire thing gets memory holed by everyone. 

That last part is what I don't get. Why did everyone just forgive him / not care and instantly move on after his apology video? 

I would normally chalk it up to a audience base of mostly kids who commonly don't care or understand the situation, but you see him doing collabs with people like Internet Historian shortly after his apology video. 

Am I being too hard on him for thinking hes a fucking weirdo for doing brap hog ERP with kids or are internet normies just retards who will forgive anything?


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 5, 2022)

SandyCat said:


> The entire Pyro situation was weird as shit. He was having tons of sexual "role play" with kids on the internet who he knew were underaged and was even planning on flying out to meet one in real life if I recall correctly. Then he gets outed, makes a apology video, then everyone instantly forgives him and the entire thing gets memory holed by everyone.
> 
> That last part is what I don't get. Why did everyone just forgive him / not care and instantly move on after his apology video?
> 
> ...


From my memory of his thread, it was proven he didn't know ages and would just ERP with anyone without checking because he's a cumbrained furry. The person who made the bulk of the allegations was also allegedly discredited.


----------



## Parce Que (Feb 5, 2022)

Activelo said:


> Are you guys familiar with Twokinds, the furry webcomic made by Tom Fischbach, aka Markiplier's brother? There's been some drama regarding it and e621 a couple months ago, specifically regarding edits.
> 
> For anybody who is unaware, e621 has a "Do Not Post" list that has a bunch of artists and creators that you can't post art from on the site. Some are just the names aka don't post their art at all, while some are more specific like only allowing the artist/commissioner to post their stuff. To get on the list, you just have to file a takedown or message a mod about it.
> 
> ...


Speaking of Twokinds, has Project2nd ever been discussed here?
It's a shitty ripoff of Twokinds where the autistic author's self insert fucks his sister, Flora Fauna the Tiger.
It's really old news by now, but I haven't found a single thread about the comic or the guy in the farms.


----------



## SandyCat (Feb 5, 2022)

Activelo said:


> Are you guys familiar with Twokinds, the furry webcomic made by Tom Fischbach, aka Markiplier's brother? There's been some drama regarding it and e621 a couple months ago, specifically regarding edits.
> 
> For anybody who is unaware, e621 has a "Do Not Post" list that has a bunch of artists and creators that you can't post art from on the site. Some are just the names aka don't post their art at all, while some are more specific like only allowing the artist/commissioner to post their stuff. To get on the list, you just have to file a takedown or message a mod about it.
> 
> ...


e621 moderation team went to complete shit ever since the site shifted owners years ago. It's been constant arbitrary moderation decisions ever since


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 5, 2022)

SandyCat said:


> e621 moderation team went to complete shit ever since the site shifted owners years ago. It's been constant arbitrary moderation decisions ever since


It's almost like as soon as Varka bought it out, the site had been going downhill.


----------



## Hanus_fl0at721 (Feb 5, 2022)

SandyCat said:


> The entire Pyro situation was weird as shit. He was having tons of sexual "role play" with kids on the internet who he knew were underaged and was even planning on flying out to meet one in real life if I recall correctly. Then he gets outed, makes a apology video, then everyone instantly forgives him and the entire thing gets memory holed by everyone.
> 
> That last part is what I don't get. Why did everyone just forgive him / not care and instantly move on after his apology video?
> 
> ...


It's so weird like you said how no one harped on his apology at all. Tom made a response to it but public opinion was already so dominated with support for Pyro that it didn't really matter in the end. The weirdest part aswell is that everyone went after Daflummify (Pyro's current gf) but Hyojin is the one who was actually dating Pyro at the time. That whole thing just got memory holed apparently. It's even weirder now since Pyro mentioned in a message Ivory leaked about how he was shit scared numerous people would come forward and the only one who has aside from Ivory is BetaEtaDelota of all people. Who made very similar claims to Ivory except in a far more friendly manner seeing as how he wasn't a minor at the time and is now a full on public degen. Anyone else who'd come forward would have to own up to the fact they get off to what Pyro does. The whole situation is "wrapped up" I guess, but I get the feeling so many people feel uneasy with it. It's so bizarre and I guess that's why I'm so hung up on all of it. 

-Link to Beta's video if you want the full context and not my dog edit https://youtu.be/mTbgcbeMlGk


----------



## Decepticon Spy (Feb 6, 2022)

Activelo said:


> Are you guys familiar with Twokinds, the furry webcomic made by Tom Fischbach, aka Markiplier's brother? There's been some drama regarding it and e621 a couple months ago, specifically regarding edits.
> 
> For anybody who is unaware, e621 has a "Do Not Post" list that has a bunch of artists and creators that you can't post art from on the site. Some are just the names aka don't post their art at all, while some are more specific like only allowing the artist/commissioner to post their stuff. To get on the list, you just have to file a takedown or message a mod about it.
> 
> ...



Well isn't this whole conundrum batshit retarded, literally the biggest non-issue that got overblown to kingdom come. The goddamn website already have more than enough issues to deal with yet _somehow_ their jannies decided that it's a _great _idea to police edited pictures of a poorly written FurWeeb webcomic made to attract the desperately horny and whose author mind you, draws fetish material in their DeviantArt page on the daily.


----------



## Belvedere (Feb 6, 2022)

Stupidface said:


> This is hilarious for the fact this woman _sincerely_ believed there were litterboxes in restrooms. I can't imagine being so out-of-touch *but* so worked up you have to publicly embarrass yourself like this.
> Article on the matter.


Can you blame her though? With the way Western Civilization has reached levels of Clownworld never imagined before, what's taking another step in the dead march of lunacy that is "progressivism".


----------



## Green-Machine (Feb 6, 2022)

Activelo said:


> Are you guys familiar with Twokinds, the furry webcomic made by Tom Fischbach, aka Markiplier's brother? There's been some drama regarding it and e621 a couple months ago, specifically regarding edits.
> 
> For anybody who is unaware, e621 has a "Do Not Post" list that has a bunch of artists and creators that you can't post art from on the site. Some are just the names aka don't post their art at all, while some are more specific like only allowing the artist/commissioner to post their stuff. To get on the list, you just have to file a takedown or message a mod about it.
> 
> ...


The only thing I've ever known Tom from was being Markiplier's brother


----------



## Decepticon Spy (Feb 6, 2022)

Green-Machine said:


> you only thing I've ever known Tom from was being Markiplier's brother


the old TwoKinds Review in the Bad Webcomics Wiki had a lot to say about him as a person although that was back when he was 16 I think. Also he _had _a crazy stalker who was very obsessed (a massive understatement BTW)  with the main character's whore love interest, Flora.


----------



## Hanus_fl0at721 (Feb 7, 2022)

If only you knew how bad things really are.

All of these are public images that Pyrocynical has been confirmed to have commissioned with a few exceptions of fanart most notably by his gf Ida. And people are seemingly just ok with it since degeneracy is just that normalized nowadays. The most you'll see is someone in Pyro's circle making a very brief allusion/joke about it but refusing to go any further than, "Yeah, he's into this stuff lol." A recent example is the shill for the To Be Honest podcast he's on with Dolan Dark, Nerd City, and Colossal where to promo it they commissioned an image of them all inside Pyro's dragon oc's stomach. "Haha, hee hee, he's into this and it's funny since he's one of the boys!" Overall just downplaying the extent of how disgusting it is. 

This is not normal, it will never be normal, yet he still has the same reputation he's always had as if this wasn't a factor. 

You are looking at thousands of dollars worth of degeneracy.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 7, 2022)

Hanus_fl0at721 said:


> If only you knew how bad things really are.
> 
> All of these are public images that Pyrocynical has been confirmed to have commissioned with a few exceptions of fanart most notably by his gf Ida. And people are seemingly just ok with it since degeneracy is just that normalized nowadays. The most you'll see is someone in Pyro's circle making a very brief allusion/joke about it but refusing to go any further than, "Yeah, he's into this stuff lol." A recent example is the shill for the To Be Honest podcast he's on with Dolan Dark, Nerd City, and Colossal where to promo it they commissioned an image of them all inside Pyro's dragon oc's stomach. "Haha, hee hee, he's into this and it's funny since he's one of the boys!" Overall just downplaying the extent of how disgusting it is.
> 
> ...


You know what we've had this conversation for MONTHS about this and it would be cool if we could not go and have another hundred goddamn pages of "Pyro is into fatshit and has a youtube channel." This came to light after allegations that he was sexting a minor and grooming or whatever the fuck, which the only result that came out of it was "Oh hey he's a weirdo into being a fat slobby furfag."

It's old news, no one cares. We poke fun at it and move along, not circlejerk about it for another hundred pages thank you.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 7, 2022)

Hanus_fl0at721 said:


> If only you knew how bad things really are.
> 
> All of these are public images that Pyrocynical has been confirmed to have commissioned with a few exceptions of fanart most notably by his gf Ida. And people are seemingly just ok with it since degeneracy is just that normalized nowadays. The most you'll see is someone in Pyro's circle making a very brief allusion/joke about it but refusing to go any further than, "Yeah, he's into this stuff lol." A recent example is the shill for the To Be Honest podcast he's on with Dolan Dark, Nerd City, and Colossal where to promo it they commissioned an image of them all inside Pyro's dragon oc's stomach. "Haha, hee hee, he's into this and it's funny since he's one of the boys!" Overall just downplaying the extent of how disgusting it is.
> 
> ...


Furfag with too much disposable income has thousands of dollars of weird porn, news at 11.

That's not drama, it's just furries being furries. That is, coombrained and financially retarded. He's not even going broke from commissioning too much or stirring up trouble with said commissions either. Either of which would make things a little more interesting. Just drop it, dude. You're starting to look like an a-log.


----------



## Decepticon Spy (Feb 7, 2022)

Hanus_fl0at721 said:


> If only you knew how bad things really are.
> 
> All of these are public images that Pyrocynical has been confirmed to have commissioned with a few exceptions of fanart most notably by his gf Ida. And people are seemingly just ok with it since degeneracy is just that normalized nowadays. The most you'll see is someone in Pyro's circle making a very brief allusion/joke about it but refusing to go any further than, "Yeah, he's into this stuff lol." A recent example is the shill for the To Be Honest podcast he's on with Dolan Dark, Nerd City, and Colossal where to promo it they commissioned an image of them all inside Pyro's dragon oc's stomach. "Haha, hee hee, he's into this and it's funny since he's one of the boys!" Overall just downplaying the extent of how disgusting it is.
> 
> ...


Playing devil's advocate here, Ivory and co had given no concrete evidence that Pyro was trying to specifically get into anyone's pants and the worse thing he had done int the entire fiasco is that he admitted in public that he's into that degenerative shit. His dignity took a massive blow but his reputation didn't because of the simple fact that he did not actively try to diddle kids and as of today, there is nothing incriminating had popped up to prove that otherwise. Ivory taking this thing towards vultures of commentary first instead of local authorities didn't help his case either since it only further drove home the fact that Ivory was doing this for the clout and not for exposing a dangerous predator.

TL;DR: Pyro fiasco died the way it was born, out of boring drama.



Uncle Warren said:


> You know what we've had this conversation for MONTHS about this and it would be cool if we could not go and have another hundred goddamn pages of "Pyro is into fatshit and has a youtube channel." This came to light after allegations that he was sexting a minor and grooming or whatever the fuck, which the only result that came out of it was "Oh hey he's a weirdo into being a fat slobby furfag."
> 
> It's old news, no one cares. We poke fun at it and move along, not circlejerk about it for another hundred pages thank you.


Agreed, Pyro issue is retarded and has been blown out of proportion already, let's not clog up the thread talking about attention-whores and instead go back to slapfights between dog fuckers.


----------



## Hanus_fl0at721 (Feb 7, 2022)

Decepticon Spy said:


> Playing devil's advocate here, Ivory and co had given no concrete evidence that Pyro was trying to specifically get into anyone's pants and the worse thing he had done int the entire fiasco is that he admitted in public that he's into that degenerative shit. His dignity took a massive blow but his reputation didn't because of the simple fact that he did not actively try to diddle kids and as of today, there is nothing incriminating had popped up. Ivory taking this thing towards vultures of commentary first instead of local authorities didn't help his case either since it only further drove home the fact that Ivory was doing this for the clout and not for exposing a dangerous predator.
> 
> TL;DR: Pyro fiasco died the way it was born, out of boring drama.
> 
> ...


I'll drop the subject then, sorry for clogging the thread.


----------



## Cherry8s (Feb 7, 2022)

SandyCat said:


> e621 moderation team went to complete shit ever since the site shifted owners years ago. It's been constant arbitrary moderation decisions ever since


It's not really mentioned much obviously but looking at random users in comments who have been banned really showcases this often. There is a SomethingAwful Forums Moderator level of petty bannings where e6 mods will use pretty benign comments for a ban reason despite a comment not really fitting the reason.  

Looking at those pics, it seems like NMNY is typing like he's trying to be ippiki ookami 2 for some reason.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Feb 7, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> In some large cities in the US, it already is. Go ahead, call yourself a Christian in San Francisco, then call yourself a furry. See how many people do a double-take. Then wonder why your wallet is gone.


If you want the wallet, I left it two blocks away, along with your now smashed phone so you couldn't call to cancel your plastic as quickly. Wallet is empty though. I used the plastic to buy some food, and the cash is going towards buying a PS5.


Hanus_fl0at721 said:


> Pyrocynical's been consistently commissioning more and more degenerate fetish shit (starting in 2020) and it's been seemingly unnoticed by anyone and everyone who would comment on it except for the fatfur community who encourage it relentlessly. The fatfurs also apparently have some sort of one way line to Pyro as he seems to bid with his own name in some instances on commissions.
> 
> ych bid Pyro took part in
> the finished ych
> ...


"Distancing" just means you're not doing it as obviously to these types. Also, one piece of evidence doesn't show "more and more", and while I don't want to see it, I would prefer more to shit talk about than one video and a pair of links to a single bid where you got out bidded.


Spoonomancer said:


> Is there a sort of history on VRChat and the furry fandom? I know the fandom started using it way back in 2018, but I'm genuinely curious as to what the history of the communities behind the game is like.


I know every furfag I have even the most tenuous connection to so far as to know about such things has VRChat, so it's clearly one of their preferred methods of communication these days. I heard a rumour (with no evidence) that many of those behind it's inception and the overarching moderation are furries as well.


----------



## Activelo (Feb 7, 2022)

Cherry8s said:


> There is a SomethingAwful Forums Moderator level of petty bannings where e6 mods will use pretty benign comments for a ban reason despite a comment not really fitting the reason.


Reminder that they do it for free.

And to give them some credit (or play devil's advocate, whatever), they're pretty transparent about giving out records and bans and they seem to be pretty good at cracking down on minors being on the site.

Seriously, hundreds of them banned over the course of 2 years after the old site was replaced. 75 per page.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 7, 2022)

Activelo said:


> Reminder that they do it for free.
> View attachment 2963672
> And to give them some credit (or play devil's advocate, whatever), they're pretty transparent about giving out records and bans and they seem to be pretty good at cracking down on minors being on the site.
> 
> Seriously, hundreds of them banned over the course of 2 years after the old site was replaced. 75 per page.


I recognize...like four names out of all of them. Looks like the one tranny on their staff fucked right off though, forgot his name.


----------



## FatMebius (Feb 7, 2022)

Activelo said:


> Reminder that they do it for free.
> View attachment 2963672
> And to give them some credit (or play devil's advocate, whatever), they're pretty transparent about giving out records and bans and they seem to be pretty good at cracking down on minors being on the site.
> 
> Seriously, hundreds of them banned over the course of 2 years after the old site was replaced. 75 per page.


The autists there do a better job of tagging their shit than the autists on sadpanda do.


----------



## Noebel (Feb 7, 2022)

Activelo said:


> Reminder that they do it for free.


In russian there is a very fitting term to this phenomenon. It's called "watchmans syndrom" and describes a situation, when a person with a miniscule amount of power uses this amount to the fullest and even more, oftenly to the great annoyance for everyone elsse. Like when an old woman tasked with checking passes at the college campus entry decides to see this job as a moral and holy obligation. Quite like modern online jannies. But jannies can much more easly do it just for the fun of it. I wouldn't be surprised, if this is just another situation of furries hating furries.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 7, 2022)

Do you know of Cettus or WhaleOil? He is a surprisingly skilled furry artist who specialises in World War history.
You can see the problem here.












JensenAzzeri made a Twitter thread all about how Cettus is a 'fascist', but Jensen soon starts reaching hard and tripping over obvious (even if '3UBER EDGFYYY') jokes and calling them 'dogwhistles':



(I am actually surprised that Jensen outright named the Christchurch shooter when you consider tha the Internet was insistent on censoring even his name.)



			https://nttr.stream/JensenAzzeri/status/1406447608516726785
		



			https://archive.ph/UI3Uw
		


This controversy on WhaleOil is not new, popping up every year.

The FurAffinity galleries have since been locked (forcibly, apparently), but you can still access the galleries themselves by a direct link to the submissions and scrolling though the Previous/Next buttons or the 'See More' view.
Cettus: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/45618111/
WhaleOil1: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/37586551/
However, the ChonkyPoomer page has been absolutely deleted. Even links to the account will give the same rror that is used whe noting that an account does not exist.

His curren Twitter account is this:


			https://nttr.stream/nsfwmeezer
		



			https://archive.ph/tgkrt


----------



## Parce Que (Feb 7, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Do you know of Cettus or WhaleOil? He is a surprisingly skilled furry artist who specialises in World War history.
> You can see the problem here.
> 
> View attachment 2964966View attachment 2964968View attachment 2964970View attachment 2964971
> ...


Oh, I've seen this guy before, he makes some really cool pieces. Shame Twitter got him on their sights.


Spoiler: A favorite of mine








God forbid you actually make some interesting worldbuilding. I don't get why people think fictional settings have to be squeaky clean where everyone are friends and love eachother.


----------



## omori (Feb 7, 2022)

Surprised no one caught this. Anyway this past weekend a furry artist know  as oneeyedjack posted a picture of a human skull on both their twitter and instagram. People were reasonably upset about someone owning human remains and posing them like halloween props. As of now its spiraled into screeching over colonization. 


Halfassed apology.

Edit: sorry, no archives since im on mobile but many most posts on this are still up.


----------



## axeltrite (Feb 7, 2022)

omori said:


> Surprised no one caught this. Anyway this past weekend a furry artist know  as oneeyedjack posted a picture of a human skull on both their twitter and instagram. People were reasonably upset about someone owning human remains and posing them like halloween props. As of now its spiraled into screeching over colonization.View attachment 2965533View attachment 2965535View attachment 2965554View attachment 2965555View attachment 2965556 View attachment 2965534
> 
> View attachment 2965536
> Halfassed apology.
> ...


This is just a furry reskin of that one tumblrite that was grave robbing skulls.


----------



## round robin (Feb 7, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Do you know of Cettus or WhaleOil? He is a surprisingly skilled furry artist who specialises in World War history.
> You can see the problem here.
> 
> View attachment 2964966View attachment 2964968View attachment 2964970View attachment 2964971
> ...


I am like 99% certain this guy has a KF account. Anyway, is any of this drama new? Why post it now?

Edit: also lol at Khatoblepas trying to call anyone out. He is openly pedophilic and has a 13 year old character as the focus of all of his fetishistic perversions.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 7, 2022)

round robin said:


> Anyway, is any of this drama new? Why post it now?


Yes. From what I have already mentioned, the drama came up again since WhaleOil claims to have had his FurAffinity accounts forcibly locked and is making a new account again. People are celebrating having the 'fascist' locked away then playing 'keep away from the fascist'.



Parce Que said:


> Oh, I've seen this guy before, he makes some really cool pieces. Shame Twitter got him on their sights.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A favorite of mine
> ...


Once again, I say that is an oversimplification of 'nazi=bad'. They do not necessarily min Darker and Edgier stories; they simply think that anything tha touches anything even remotely 'Nazi' is a radioactive biohazard.


----------



## D.Va (Feb 8, 2022)

lol oh no one skull it's not like we don't have literally billions of those. I love the bizarre conspiracies where the bones are _obviously_ sourced from some deranged abbo killer even though it's easier and less messy to dig up the dead


----------



## SandyCat (Feb 8, 2022)

omori said:


> Surprised no one caught this. Anyway this past weekend a furry artist know  as oneeyedjack posted a picture of a human skull on both their twitter and instagram. People were reasonably upset about someone owning human remains and posing them like halloween props. As of now its spiraled into screeching over colonization.View attachment 2965533View attachment 2965535View attachment 2965554View attachment 2965555View attachment 2965556 View attachment 2965534
> 
> View attachment 2965536
> Halfassed apology.
> ...


I like how they're freaking out over the "indigenous" part of all things. 

Perfectly fine to dig up grandma for profit but selling a skull of some dead black dude? Now _that'_s crossing the line.


----------



## Rukario (Feb 8, 2022)

Nazis and human remains. The Furry Fandom never ceases to make me regret browsing Kiwifarms after eating.


----------



## Sintharia (Feb 8, 2022)

SandyCat said:


> I like how they're freaking out over the "indigenous" part of all things.
> 
> Perfectly fine to dig up grandma for profit but selling a skull of some dead black dude? Now _that'_s crossing the line.


I think it’s more about the fact that indigenous cultures are specifically targeted by people who sell this kind of stuff, whether because of lax laws in the countries on question, or because of ease of access. I can’t say for sure, though, because I haven’t been following the conversation, and moral outrage over indigenous appropriation is often out of proportion.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 8, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> I think it’s more about the fact that indigenous cultures are specifically targeted by people who sell this kind of stuff, whether because of lax laws in the countries on question, or because of ease of access. I can’t say for sure, though, because I haven’t been following the conversation, and moral outrage over indigenous appropriation is often out of proportion.


It _started out_ with good intentions due to said issues with groups being specifically targeted by grave robbers.

But these days the screeching about "it was a native!" is far, far louder than the actual felonious issue of _grave-robbery_. You know, the thing that should transcend matters of race.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 8, 2022)

SandyCat said:


> I like how they're freaking out over the "indigenous" part of all things.
> 
> Perfectly fine to dig up grandma for profit but selling a skull of some dead black dude? Now _that'_s crossing the line.


I wonder if they would freak out a they repeating the 'Indian Burial Ground' trope in rea life?


----------



## Cherry8s (Feb 8, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Do you know of Cettus or WhaleOil? He is a surprisingly skilled furry artist who specialises in World War history.
> You can see the problem here.
> 
> View attachment 2964966View attachment 2964968View attachment 2964970View attachment 2964971
> ...


A bunch of fatfurs (all uber leftwing naturally) have some real beef with this dude, not the first time I've seen this - I know BorisAlien and Jimbohusky have sent their whiteknights after him and others before. A bit ironic considering the fatfur circlejerk is probably amongst the most schizo in furrydom for finding "nazis." 

Searching "whaleoil1" on twitter seems to get a number of results on this topic still.


----------



## Bun Bun (Feb 8, 2022)

I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man said:


> Ignoring how oblivious you are to the tone of this forum to think this rant will do anything but make people poke fun at you more: Women can be kid diddlers too, chuckles. And there have been plenty of perfectly trustworthy male babysitters.


HI can you please  help me with my case? what post did Gabe put this on? I'd like to site his own words and use them against him in court. 

Thanks,

Bun


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Feb 9, 2022)

Bun Bun said:


> HI can you please  help me with my case? what post did Gabe put this on? I'd like to site his own words and use them against him in court.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bun


The post you quoted is a nearly three year old post by an account that hasn't been active since last November, Jesus. All you had to do was spend literal seconds to scroll down animal control to find the khordkitty thread which is still very much active with people who are much more up to date than some rando. Fucking lazy ass furries I swear.

PS: Good luck in your case. I hope you fuck him over.


----------



## Rat Lord (Feb 9, 2022)

Bun Bun said:


> HI can you please  help me with my case? what post did Gabe put this on? I'd like to site his own words and use them against him in court.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bun


Here's the whole entire cluster fuck of a post. I wish you luck.


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/furry-fandom-and-drama-general.1102/post-4410543


----------



## Mr. Nobodyguy 202 (Feb 10, 2022)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BxClN3FhnkJ/


----------



## Oranguru (Feb 10, 2022)

This character design and accompanying monologue were too ugly _not_ to share.


Spoiler: NSFW; partial nudity






Link | Archive


----------



## HEXbox Carousel (Feb 10, 2022)

Mr. Nobodyguy 202 said:


> View attachment 2975282
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BxClN3FhnkJ/


modern art is a gift


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Feb 10, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> View attachment 2964976



I usually roll my eyes at people drawing real life people as furries, but the Brenton Tarrant kangaroo thing made me burst out laughing for some reason.


----------



## Mix (Feb 11, 2022)

TroonsDid911 said:


> I usually roll my eyes at people drawing real life people as furries, but the Brenton Tarrant kangaroo thing made me burst out laughing for some reason.


I bet it made some people hopping mad.


----------



## Mix (Feb 11, 2022)

TroonsDid911 said:


> I usually roll my eyes at people drawing real life people as furries, but the Brenton Tarrant kangaroo thing made me burst out laughing for some reason.


Kangaroo courts are nothing to laugh at.


----------



## Decepticon Spy (Feb 11, 2022)

alright Sperg, the first one was funny but now you're just turning the thread into a bad pun bar.


----------



## who dare wins? (Feb 11, 2022)

Cherry8s said:


> A bunch of fatfurs (all uber leftwing naturally) have some real beef with this dude, not the first time I've seen this - I know BorisAlien and Jimbohusky have sent their whiteknights after him and others before. A bit ironic considering the fatfur circlejerk is probably amongst the most schizo in furrydom for finding "nazis."
> 
> Searching "whaleoil1" on twitter seems to get a number of results on this topic still.


I have seen some of them flip out over him before, its a bit weird but most of that drama against him dies away because
A: good art
and
B: no one tends to care due to good art



The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Do you know of Cettus or WhaleOil? He is a surprisingly skilled furry artist who specialises in World War history.
> You can see the problem here.
> 
> View attachment 2964966View attachment 2964968View attachment 2964970View attachment 2964971
> ...


I swear there was some drama about him making the meezer account where he just posted normal porn stuff, I only saw it when digging through a lolcow by the name of "daebelly" after seeing some shit he posted that I forgot what it was even about (if your wondering who he is, basically just pregnancy and weird porn is the best I can put it) 

Other than that, the last time major shit went down was when someone ended up tracing over an animation he did about 2 years ago. That was really it, everyone I can think of who has beef against him usually just ends up having skeletons in their closet.


----------



## Magikoopa (Feb 13, 2022)

I'm not sure if there's a more appropriate thread, but VGCats' VGLewds saga has ended in the most appropriate way possible for such a uniquely shitty patreon: Scott Ramsoomair (Main\AD) announcing he's stopping VGCats porn, wiping the Patreon, blocking commissioners who ask for a refund of their VGCats-related commissions (at least two of whom had been waiting for over 2 years for over a hundred dollars worth of art) and then shitting the bed when Twitter takes offense


Spoiler: Twitter shit





Original || Archive


Original || Archive


Tweet deleted too soon for archiving, presumably because it was exactly what the OP said happened and nothing was left out, and made him look like an idiot


Convo presumably in response to another popular porn artist signal boosting the OP
Original || Archive


----------



## retardmode99 (Feb 13, 2022)

Magikoopa said:


> I'm not sure if there's a more appropriate thread, but VGCats' VGLewds saga has ended in the most appropriate way possible for such a uniquely shitty patreon: Scott Ramsoomair (Main\AD) announcing he's stopping VGCats porn, wiping the Patreon, blocking commissioners who ask for a refund of their VGCats-related commissions (at least two of whom had been waiting for over 2 years for over a hundred dollars worth of art) and then shitting the bed when Twitter takes offense
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Twitter shit
> ...


Holy fuck, what an asshole. At least be *slightly* professional and finish the work people have paid you to do (or refund them) before you have a quarter-life crisis and close up shop forever. Does he not feel guilty for stealing people's money? This whole situation could've been avoided.

Also, if it's been over a month and you haven't received a commission you paid in full for, you're probably never getting it. I can understand fursuits taking a while, or if the artist has serious extenuating circumstances that they've communicated to you, a few months is acceptable. But 2 years? Stand up for yourself and get your fucking money back.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 13, 2022)

Magikoopa said:


> I'm not sure if there's a more appropriate thread, but VGCats' VGLewds saga has ended in the most appropriate way possible for such a uniquely shitty patreon: Scott Ramsoomair (Main\AD) announcing he's stopping VGCats porn, wiping the Patreon, blocking commissioners who ask for a refund of their VGCats-related commissions (at least two of whom had been waiting for over 2 years for over a hundred dollars worth of art) and then shitting the bed when Twitter takes offense
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Twitter shit
> ...


Drama aside, people _pay_ for that shit? The guy's art has been looking like something out of Ren & Stimpy for years now.


----------



## Mikoyan (Feb 13, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Drama aside, people _pay_ for that shit? The guy's art has been looking like something out of Ren & Stimpy for years now.


Same.

Also I'd see 34 around of vgcats and I never once thought it was -the actual guy- doing it. Huh.


----------



## Misery Niggas (Feb 13, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Do you know of Cettus or WhaleOil? He is a surprisingly skilled furry artist who specialises in World War history.
> You can see the problem here.
> 
> View attachment 2964966View attachment 2964968View attachment 2964970View attachment 2964971
> ...


i still kinda find it funny to this day leftyfurfags on twitter are still taking on this guy, knowing that these are possibly the same people who possibly have more skeletons in the closet outside drawing autistic furry shit that people don't like. 

never change furry twitter.


----------



## SandyCat (Feb 13, 2022)

Magikoopa said:


> I'm not sure if there's a more appropriate thread, but VGCats' VGLewds saga has ended in the most appropriate way possible for such a uniquely shitty patreon: Scott Ramsoomair (Main\AD) announcing he's stopping VGCats porn, wiping the Patreon, blocking commissioners who ask for a refund of their VGCats-related commissions (at least two of whom had been waiting for over 2 years for over a hundred dollars worth of art) and then shitting the bed when Twitter takes offense
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Twitter shit
> ...


"I'm depressed. Time to scam everyone!"

This is why you don't pay upfront.


----------



## D.Va (Feb 14, 2022)

SandyCat said:


> "I'm depressed. Time to scam everyone!"
> 
> This is why you don't pay upfront.


It goes both ways. A commissioner known by absolutely nobody will have nothing to lose if they attempt to scam an artist out of their time. It’s just not every day some old-ass artist loses their shit and has a mental break. A few dollars just cost this guy twenty years of reputation he had been sitting on.


----------



## Thistle (Feb 14, 2022)

retardmode99 said:


> Holy fuck, what an asshole. At least be *slightly* professional and finish the work people have paid you to do (or refund them) before you have a quarter-life crisis and close up shop forever. Does he not feel guilty for stealing people's money? This whole situation could've been avoided.
> 
> Also, if it's been over a month and you haven't received a commission you paid in full for, you're probably never getting it. I can understand fursuits taking a while, or if the artist has serious extenuating circumstances that they've communicated to you, a few months is acceptable. But 2 years? Stand up for yourself and get your fucking money back.


Or have a legally binding contract signed, so there's recourse instead of  "he said, she said"


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Feb 14, 2022)

Or just pay for things with a credit card. Very easy to do a chargeback than going through Paypal's crap.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Feb 15, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Do you know of Cettus or WhaleOil? He is a surprisingly skilled furry artist who specialises in World War history.
> You can see the problem here.
> 
> View attachment 2964966View attachment 2964968View attachment 2964970View attachment 2964971
> ...



Your average furry is an exceptional person nothing whale oil has drawn is "fascist" he likes military history and etc....

The whole reason I see this drama brought up again is some lefty furry wants clout chase so they can get good goy points. It's rather sad how petty so many of these furries are in their pettiness of trying to stop these people from drawing.


----------



## Bigdaddycrazy1 (Feb 16, 2022)

Hi this is my first post here, So sorry if long
I have been lurking for a while without an account for a while now, But let me cut too the chase
I had found two "SFW" Vore Fetish/Kink RP Servers That allow minors to join through being bored and searching shit up on DisBoard


https://disboard.org/server/833427794180571192

https://disboard.org/server/832012936267563028

https://archive.fo/h4jK1

https://archive.fo/YPrds


I had left both and came back to one to get screenshots and ask why there were minors there.
I'm sorry if i have caused any inconvenience
Also Sorry for being a Retard

Edit: More Photos and fixed link's for better post



Spoiler: Here are the images


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 16, 2022)

Bigdaddycrazy1 said:


> Hi this is my first post here, So sorry if long
> I have been lurking for a while without an account for a while now, But let me cut too the chase
> I had found two "SFW" Vore Fetish/Kink RP Servers That allow minors to join through being bored and searching shit up on DisBoard
> 
> ...


Some critique:
The links should be in different lines with an empty line between them. They are broken inside the spoiler.
Then again, you do not need to hide them in a spoiler since you only included four links instead of big images.
The images are properly hidden and inserted, though.
Honestly, your post is just fine.

Myself, I do not really see anything exceptional of the first Discord server... aside from they being hosted on Discord, which is run by people who do not mind actual bestiality and that kind of stuff. A SFW vore RP server is relatively tame... bu the secon Discord server outright puts 'kink' and 'SFW' in the same paragraph. That would merit attention, since the admission tha they ar engaging in kink does not give me confidence tha they are just re-enacting cartoons.
Then again, since the first one is called 'vorny jail' (a pun on 'horny jail'), that server may merit attention, too.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 16, 2022)

I am puzzled as to how you can have a SFW _vore_ server? How does that even work?


----------



## Bigdaddycrazy1 (Feb 16, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> I am puzzled as to how you can have a SFW _vore_ server? How does that even work?


Without Cocks and shit
I guess
But Vore is a kink and fetish so its still not safe for work then


----------



## moocow (Feb 16, 2022)

D.Va said:


> lol oh no one skull it's not like we don't have literally billions of those. I love the bizarre conspiracies where the bones are _obviously_ sourced from some deranged abbo killer even though it's easier and less messy to dig up the dead


Why aren't these kinds of people ever pissed about _legitimately_ questionable shit, like that traveling "The Body" science exhibit that toured the US for awhile a few years back that displayed actual human bodies (and the organs thereof) in various states of "disassembly," and that openly admitted right up front that yes, they're real, and yes, they pretty much all came from China where they were prisoners executed by the state to be sold to science.

Don't get me wrong -- It's a fantastic exhibit -- but Christ almighty if you're gonna get pissed about people profiting off the bodies of dead people who got a really shitty deal, go after _that_ shit before you whine about drawings on the internet.

And as for the tangential conversation about their outrage over nazi symbolism, I'll still never understand why the Jewish community never tried to stop people from comparing just about any milquetoast offense to teh ebil nazis. That's, like, the _one_ fucking thing they can justifiably get pissy and offended about, but they just let it go. If that's 4D chess, I guess I'm just not seeing it.


----------



## Bigdaddycrazy1 (Feb 16, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Some critique:
> The links should be in different lines with an empty line between them. They are broken inside the spoiler.
> Then again, you do not need to hide them in a spoiler since you only included four links instead of big images.
> The images are properly hidden and inserted, though.
> ...


Thank you for the advice

I also have added some more photos that i took


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 16, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> I am puzzled as to how you can have a SFW _vore_ server? How does that even work?


I figure tha they are just interested in the cartoony or humorou side of the matter without any erotic interest.


----------



## Desumorphine (Feb 16, 2022)

Bigdaddycrazy1 said:


> Hi this is my first post here, So sorry if long
> I have been lurking for a while without an account for a while now, But let me cut too the chase
> I had found two "SFW" Vore Fetish/Kink RP Servers That allow minors to join through being bored and searching shit up on DisBoard


So how many times were you shut down asking for eRP before you got mad enough to make this post?


----------



## retardmode99 (Feb 16, 2022)

MeepsKitten (real name: Cameron Bess, born December 29, 1997), the furry that infamously bragged and based his identity around using daddy's money to go to space on a private spacecraft, made his very NSFW AD account public.
The AD, creatively named @MeepsKittenAD, is literally linked in his main account's bio.


His father (who funded and attended the same trip), Lane Bess (born September 18, 1961), is principal and founder of family fund Bess Ventures and Advisory, LLC, a strategic management, investment and marketing services firm.
All of this information is public and findable in a single Google or Twitter search, or by just looking at Meeps' Twitter.



Spoiler: Some screenshots of news articles, his main account, and AD account







He even retweeted some of the footage of him and his father in space alongside him in his fursuit masturbating or being tied up.
Sadly for the furry fandom and its' lolcows, this is not considered particularly insane behaviour.


----------



## Juan? (Feb 17, 2022)

Parce Que said:


> Oh, I've seen this guy before, he makes some really cool pieces. Shame Twitter got him on their sights.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A favorite of mine
> ...


Even his non-furry stuff is good.



Spoiler: sneed's feed and seed (oils), sponsored by the antichrist.









EDIT:
Also found his artstation.


			https://www.artstation.com/whaleoil1


----------



## Bigdaddycrazy1 (Feb 17, 2022)

Desumorphine said:


> So how many times were you shut down asking for eRP before you got mad enough to make this post?


None, I just think them allowing minors is fucking stupid.
and gonna lead to some weird shit happening


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 17, 2022)

retardmode99 said:


> MeepsKitten (real name: Cameron Bess, born December 29, 1997), the furry that infamously bragged and based his identity around using daddy's money to go to space on a private spacecraft, made his very NSFW AD account public.
> The AD, creatively named @MeepsKittenAD, is literally linked in his main account's bio.


Too bad he isn't also the first furfag thrown out an airlock.


----------



## Strayserval (Feb 17, 2022)

retardmode99 said:


> MeepsKitten (real name: Cameron Bess, born December 29, 1997), the furry that infamously bragged and based his identity around using daddy's money to go to space on a private spacecraft, made his very NSFW AD account public.
> The AD, creatively named @MeepsKittenAD, is literally linked in his main account's bio.
> View attachment 2989264View attachment 2989252View attachment 2989273
> His father (who funded and attended the same trip), Lane Bess (born September 18, 1961), is principal and founder of family fund Bess Ventures and Advisory, LLC, a strategic management, investment and marketing services firm.
> ...


ya know what, i get why kids dont want to be astronauts anymore


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Feb 17, 2022)

retardmode99 said:


> MeepsKitten (real name: Cameron Bess, born December 29, 1997), the furry that infamously bragged and based his identity around using daddy's money to go to space on a private spacecraft, made his very NSFW AD account public.
> The AD, creatively named @MeepsKittenAD, is literally linked in his main account's bio.
> View attachment 2989264View attachment 2989252View attachment 2989273
> His father (who funded and attended the same trip), Lane Bess (born September 18, 1961), is principal and founder of family fund Bess Ventures and Advisory, LLC, a strategic management, investment and marketing services firm.
> ...



All that dosh but your son still dresses up like a purple cat and sleeps around with other promiscuous homosexuals.


----------



## billydero (Feb 17, 2022)

retardmode99 said:


> MeepsKitten (real name: Cameron Bess, born December 29, 1997), the furry that infamously bragged and based his identity around using daddy's money to go to space on a private spacecraft, made his very NSFW AD account public.
> The AD, creatively named @MeepsKittenAD, is literally linked in his main account's bio.
> View attachment 2989264View attachment 2989252View attachment 2989273
> His father (who funded and attended the same trip), Lane Bess (born September 18, 1961), is principal and founder of family fund Bess Ventures and Advisory, LLC, a strategic management, investment and marketing services firm.
> ...


So. 

Alan Shepard‘s daughter, and Michael Strahan both get their chance to go on a suborbital flight – I think it’s especially cool that Shepard’s daughter gets to follow in his footsteps – and they have to share a historic moment and fly with this piece of shit. The absolute state of America, ladies and gentlemen.

I kind of wonder how Strahan feels about this, but I’m sure his masters at Disney I have told him to keep his mouth shut and be super inclusive towards the fur fag.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Feb 17, 2022)

Strayserval said:


> ya know what, i get why kids dont want to be astronauts anymore


That and the possibilities of stuff like shapeship explosions, accidently getting lost, running out of oxygen, loosing contact to Earth,  TIE Fighters, Xenomorphs and anal probes.


----------



## Juan? (Feb 18, 2022)

TheRetardKing said:


> That and the possibilities of stuff like shapeship explosions, accidently getting lost, running out of oxygen, loosing contact to Earth,  TIE Fighters, Xenomorphs and anal probes.


Don't forget the moon nazis.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 18, 2022)

TheRetardKing said:


> That and the possibilities of stuff like shapeship explosions, accidently getting lost, running out of oxygen, loosing contact to Earth,  TIE Fighters, Xenomorphs and anal probes.


Not gonna lie, the only one of these I even considered when I was a kid was TIE Fighters. But I was one of these kids who rooted for the Empire so I was fine with it.


----------



## ExplosiveTeddybear (Feb 18, 2022)

Furry and pup-play Twitter is having a minor meltdown because Barq has decided that all photos of pup-hoods must be posted to the AD section of the app.

Pupfags are crying about being discriminated against, furries are mostly agreeing it's reasonable (unless they are also pupfags, of course), and only a handful of people are mentioning that Barq allows 16-year-olds to join, was originally meant as a social app, but Howlr's shutdown and public recommendation of Barq as a replacement has effectively turned it into a replacement hookup app, and that despite all the retards claiming pup-hoods aren't fetish gear, they are most definitely fetish gear, and maybe minors shouldn't be exposed to those.

I didn't even realize Barq allowed minors, big fucking yikes from me there, especially with the users now focusing on hookups, the fandom's known tendency to think fucking 16-year-olds is fine when you're 37, and 16-year-olds' teenage horniness. Any furry hookup app already had problems with minors lying about their age, they don't even need to do that now to find some pedo pervert to rearrange their bowels.


----------



## The Big O (Feb 18, 2022)

A comic I saw making the rounds in the Furry Twitter sphere.





Why yes, the artist is a zoomer college-graduate troon with a bunch of Type B personality disorders making him unemployable. Also wew lad rainbow face muzzle.

The bruised ego exudes from this one.


----------



## round robin (Feb 18, 2022)

The Big O said:


> A comic I saw making the rounds in the Furry Twitter sphere.
> 
> View attachment 2993614
> 
> ...








Lol yeah, wonder why he didn't get any of those jobs.


----------



## Drunken Fox (Feb 18, 2022)

The Big O said:


> A comic I saw making the rounds in the Furry Twitter sphere.
> 
> View attachment 2993614
> 
> ...


Wait, they've only applied for five jobs and yet they've gotten two interviews out of those five applications?  Seems to me like their job hunt is actually going pretty well, but I guess when you're a pathetic loser who has never faced any real hardships in your life and are more importantly lazy, you just wouldn't understand.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 18, 2022)

Drunken Fox said:


> Wait, they've only applied for five jobs and yet they've gotten two interviews out of those five applications?  Seems to me like their job hunt is actually going pretty well, but I guess when you're a pathetic loser who has never faced any real hardships in your life and are more importantly lazy, you just wouldn't understand.


Seriously. I have a nephew who graduated recently and had been looking for a job. He asked me for some tips and I mostly just told him to dye his hair back to its natural color (he had it streaked) and to wear a long-sleeved button-up shirt to the interview to cover up his tattoos. A few months later he had not only found a job, he found a _better_ job just a couple weeks after getting his first full-time gig.

I get that it's easy for me, an asshole approaching middle age with a very secure job I got over ten years ago, to say that it's easy to find a job. But if you're a college graduate who's willing to swallow their pride and put your best self forward, unless you live in fucking Detroit or the recently-demolished parts of Minneapolis, there's really no secret to finding a job. You're going to have to start from the bottom but guess what: unless they're already rich, _we all start from the bottom_. Get in there, display some enthusiasm, and don't lie too hard to the interviewer. There's a labor shortage going on: if you're not a complete sped who blows up at everything, you'll do fine.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Feb 18, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Seriously. I have a nephew who graduated recently and had been looking for a job. He asked me for some tips and I mostly just told him to dye his hair back to its natural color (he had it streaked) and to wear a long-sleeved button-up shirt to the interview to cover up his tattoos. A few months later he had not only found a job, he found a _better_ job just a couple weeks after getting his first full-time gig.
> 
> I get that it's easy for me, an asshole approaching middle age with a very secure job I got over ten years ago, to say that it's easy to find a job. But if you're a college graduate who's willing to swallow their pride and put your best self forward, unless you live in fucking Detroit or the recently-demolished parts of Minneapolis, there's really no secret to finding a job. You're going to have to start from the bottom but guess what: unless they're already rich, _we all start from the bottom_. Get in there, display some enthusiasm, and don't lie too hard to the interviewer. There's a labor shortage going on: if you're not a complete sped who blows up at everything, you'll do fine.


The younger culture has forgotten that first impressions matter. If you make it past the algorithms when submitting a cover letter and resume, you've made it to an opportunity 80-90% of others will not have. With that said, whether over a phone or in person, an interview is an opportunity to sell yourself. If your credentials/experience is not great, you better look sharper than a scalpel and have a genuine personality or enthusiasm and not a "I'm smiling to hide the pain" sort of look. It is boggling.


----------



## Autistic Federal Agent (Feb 18, 2022)

retardmode99 said:


> MeepsKitten (real name: Cameron Bess, born December 29, 1997), the furry that infamously bragged and based his identity around using daddy's money to go to space on a private spacecraft, made his very NSFW AD account public.
> The AD, creatively named @MeepsKittenAD, is literally linked in his main account's bio.
> View attachment 2989264View attachment 2989252View attachment 2989273
> His father (who funded and attended the same trip), Lane Bess (born September 18, 1961), is principal and founder of family fund Bess Ventures and Advisory, LLC, a strategic management, investment and marketing services firm.
> ...


Oh yea this guy, he lives in an apartment in Redmond. he didn't remove his info from online person finders (whitepages and such), his father has though. Honestly a sad story since to me it just seems that the dad wanted to spend time with him and he choses to use it for furry clout.



Spoiler: His Apartment Address



16095 Cleveland St #613 Redmond, WA 98052


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 18, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Seriously. I have a nephew who graduated recently and had been looking for a job. He asked me for some tips and I mostly just told him to dye his hair back to its natural color (he had it streaked) and to wear a long-sleeved button-up shirt to the interview to cover up his tattoos. A few months later he had not only found a job, he found a _better_ job just a couple weeks after getting his first full-time gig.
> 
> I get that it's easy for me, an asshole approaching middle age with a very secure job I got over ten years ago, to say that it's easy to find a job. But if you're a college graduate who's willing to swallow their pride and put your best self forward, unless you live in fucking Detroit or the recently-demolished parts of Minneapolis, there's really no secret to finding a job. You're going to have to start from the bottom but guess what: unless they're already rich, _we all start from the bottom_. Get in there, display some enthusiasm, and don't lie too hard to the interviewer. There's a labor shortage going on: if you're not a complete sped who blows up at everything, you'll do fine.


How ould experience requirements come into play? Even before the shortage, there were quite a few memes talking about how ev 'entry level' jobs required years of experience.


----------



## Linoone (Feb 18, 2022)

The Big O said:


> A comic I saw making the rounds in the Furry Twitter sphere.
> 
> View attachment 2993614
> 
> ...


If anything, the comic highlights how pathetic furries are when it comes to job hunting.


----------



## Mooger Meng (Feb 18, 2022)

Smuggly Prick said:


> If anything, the comic highlights how pathetic furries are when it comes to job hunting.


I'm just reminded of a conversation I had with the manager over my area earlier this month, where the hiring company had recently tried to send him people to fill a somewhat physically demanding position that also requires learning the particular kludge of data systems we have been using for 20+ years. The people who interviewed were:
- a geriatric
- a person who he genuinely began to think was illiterate
- and a young 20-something asking for more money than he makes as salary.

It's harder to swallow your pride than it is a cock, but people are a bit more receptive to bitching about the conditions of your dead-end job than you not having a job while disposing of all your income on trashy porn. Which is to say, at least you'd have a proper income and a little bit of _actual_ pride rather than having to wear your faggot-stamped face diaper to fool yourself into some.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 18, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> How ould experience requirements come into play? Even before the shortage, there were quite a few memes talking about how ev 'entry level' jobs required years of experience.


If you don't meet a strict experience requirement you don't even get in through the door, but you can still send a resume. You lose nothing, and if you get an interview anyway it means they're either flexible enough with their requirements to give you a chance, or the requirements are there because some jackass in HR just reused the text for a more important job opening. If you got an interview, you're already halfway there. It means they're interested in you in some way, but you still have to sell yourself. Dress smart, be attentive and enthusiastic, show them your best side, and only lie enough to be convincing. When I see a bitchy BPD troon like that one whining about never getting hired I know exactly what happened: the interviewer was polite and pleasant, told them "we'll call you back, okay?", then immediately threw their file in the trash because their psychological profile is a neon billboard visible from a mile away.

On to the larger point, finding a job when you're just starting out has never been a matter of being picky. You see the same shit with first-time house buyers, too. They _obsess_ over a specific property, then become despondent when the deal falls through. Meanwhile a seasoned house buyer looks at 20 properties and makes offers on multiple ones, and if they don't get the one they really wanted, tough shit. Likewise, you don't send 5 or 10 job applications, one to each Starbucks in a 10-block radius, and then give up and go whine on twitter. You send 50 or 100 applications and then start broadening your horizons and applying for different entry-level jobs you might not even be fully qualified for. You're not special fresh out of college, people aren't looking for _you_, specifically. The doors are all already closed, all you're doing is gambling that one might open if you knock on enough of them. And if that door opens and you get that interview... well, see the previous paragraph.

Powerleveling here again but it's just to prove a point: my college degree was in civil engineering, but my first job out of college was as a glorified gardener. Why? They were the first ones to give me a call back. Did I use any of the knowledge I picked up in college? Maybe some shit about drainage, but I was really only there as another pair of hands. Did it suck? Absolutely. But it was an income and even though I had to tighten my belt to make ends meet it allowed me to keep looking for a better job with a roof over my head without having to go back to my parents' house, and that's what truly mattered to me.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Feb 18, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> If you don't meet a strict experience requirement you don't even get in through the door, but you can still send a resume. You lose nothing, and if you get an interview anyway it means they're either flexible enough with their requirements to give you a chance, or the requirements are there because some jackass in HR just reused the text for a more important job opening. If you got an interview, you're already halfway there. It means they're interested in you in some way, but you still have to sell yourself. Dress smart, be attentive and enthusiastic, show them your best side, and only lie enough to be convincing. When I see a bitchy BPD troon like that one whining about never getting hired I know exactly what happened: the interviewer was polite and pleasant, told them "we'll call you back, okay?", then immediately threw their file in the trash because their psychological profile is a neon billboard visible from a mile away.
> 
> On to the larger point, finding a job when you're just starting out has never been a matter of being picky. You see the same shit with first-time house buyers, too. They _obsess_ over a specific property, then become despondent when the deal falls through. Meanwhile a seasoned house buyer looks at 20 properties and makes offers on multiple ones, and if they don't get the one they really wanted, tough shit. Likewise, you don't send 5 or 10 job applications, one to each Starbucks in a 10-block radius, and then give up and go whine on twitter. You send 50 or 100 applications and then start broadening your horizons and applying for different entry-level jobs you might not even be fully qualified for. You're not special fresh out of college, people aren't looking for _you_, specifically. The doors are all already closed, all you're doing is gambling that one might open if you knock on enough of them. And if that door opens and you get that interview... well, see the previous paragraph.
> 
> Powerleveling here again but it's just to prove a point: my college degree was in civil engineering, but my first job out of college was as a glorified gardener. Why? They were the first ones to give me a call back. Did I use any of the knowledge I picked up in college? Maybe some shit about drainage, but I was really only there as another pair of hands. Did it suck? Absolutely. But it was an income and even though I had to tighten my belt to make ends meet it allowed me to keep looking for a better job with a roof over my head without having to go back to my parents' house, and that's what truly mattered to me.


To add to this:

Do shitty jobs for the companies that do the things you want to do in a different department. I work as a game designer, I love my job, its one step off of my dream of heading my own studio. I got here by going through the trenches of being a tester, at first I did so for free for indies, then as a paid position, then I used that experience to do it for AAA. Bug testing sucks, its piles of paperwork, quotas, long hours, deadlines, and being told "yeah, we don't care you did your job, you're going to be shit on and accused of not doing it, despite doing so, because someone else refused to do their job and fix the shit you found, or because there is a deadline and that bug wasn't deemed important enough." From there I got from bug testing to gameplay testing and balance testing, then I slowly got into the design meetings, and now I work freelance as a problem solver for AAA studios around the world figuring out how to convert their dumb ideas into a set of mechanics and systems that the code monkeys can implement.

Work is drying up to me, I lack a degree, which fuck me for not getting one right? Anyhow, as the union cries get louder, one way to shut them up and keep them quiet is to hire less freelancers and let shitty design go out the door rather than hire someone like me to tell them how and why their design is shitty and fix it. So just because you have the job doesn't mean you will keep it, and when you're freelance you're sending out dozens of emails and selling yourself, making connections, and so on so that your name is on their list when they need someone to do what you do. You got to sell yourself hard enough that they will remember you in two years when they need your expertise, and you better hope something short term comes up before then, and if I go too long without a contract even I start looking at McDonalds.


----------



## Pastel (Feb 18, 2022)

To add to the conversation about hiring: more often than not it's about who you know, not what you know. It's more than valuable to make acquaintances in the field you're interested in working. This means being socially ept, having manners, not seeming retarded, malicious, or predatory. The reasons troons can't find jobs is because they're basically the opposite of that. Why would a company want to hire someone who flips their shit if someone gets their pronouns wrong, can't shut up about stupid shit like communism and transphobia, and is likely to kill themselves? But if someone trusted recommends them, that still gives them a leg-up over many normal, sane people looking for jobs.


----------



## Drunken Fox (Feb 18, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> To add to this:
> 
> Do shitty jobs for the companies that do the things you want to do in a different department. I work as a game designer, I love my job, its one step off of my dream of heading my own studio. I got here by going through the trenches of being a tester, at first I did so for free for indies, then as a paid position, then I used that experience to do it for AAA. Bug testing sucks, its piles of paperwork, quotas, long hours, deadlines, and being told "yeah, we don't care you did your job, you're going to be shit on and accused of not doing it, despite doing so, because someone else refused to do their job and fix the shit you found, or because there is a deadline and that bug wasn't deemed important enough." From there I got from bug testing to gameplay testing and balance testing, then I slowly got into the design meetings, and now I work freelance as a problem solver for AAA studios around the world figuring out how to convert their dumb ideas into a set of mechanics and systems that the code monkeys can implement.
> 
> Work is drying up to me, I lack a degree, which fuck me for not getting one right? Anyhow, as the union cries get louder, one way to shut them up and keep them quiet is to hire less freelancers and let shitty design go out the door rather than hire someone like me to tell them how and why their design is shitty and fix it. So just because you have the job doesn't mean you will keep it, and when you're freelance you're sending out dozens of emails and selling yourself, making connections, and so on so that your name is on their list when they need someone to do what you do. You got to sell yourself hard enough that they will remember you in two years when they need your expertise, and you better hope something short term comes up before then, and if I go too long without a contract even I start looking at McDonalds.


As a software engineer working in games I'd just like to thank you for your service as a tester.    One thing that I've learned in this field is value of a good tester and the large difference of value between good and bad testers.  You guys really get shit on by all of the upper management as expendable, which is hardly the case.


----------



## retardmode99 (Feb 18, 2022)

The Big O said:


> A comic I saw making the rounds in the Furry Twitter sphere.
> 
> View attachment 2993614
> 
> ...


When I saw this on my timeline I let out an audible "fuck offfff" and instantly blocked the artist lmao


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 19, 2022)

retardmode99 said:


> When I saw this on my timeline I let out an audible "fuck offfff" and instantly blocked the artist lmao


I'm sure you have better artists you follow anyway, right?


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Feb 19, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Not so much drama related but more so that some exceptional individuals are members of this chat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ohh big news everyone I have an update apparently they're also named I believe John/Justin Smith.

Plus they created some insane abuse channel for their delusions.
Includes logs from AJ and others involved.








						Logs of June's Animal Abuse / Physical Violence / etc.
					

Includes logs from AJ and others involved.




					t.me


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 19, 2022)

Pastel said:


> To add to the conversation about hiring: more often than not it's about who you know, not what you know. It's more than valuable to make acquaintances in the field you're interested in working. This means because socially ept, having manners, not seeming retarded, malicious, or predatory. The reasons troons can't find jobs is because they're basically the opposite of that. Why would a company want to hire someone who flips their shit if someone gets their pronouns wrong, can't shut up about stupid shit like communism and transphobia, and is likely to kill themselves? But if someone trusted recommends them, that still gives them a leg-up over many normal, sane people looking for jobs.


Troons in particular do that _a lot_.

Once one of them reaches a position in a company where they can make hiring recommendations, or God forbid they end up in HR, they get _extremely_ pushy about getting more troons in. That's why you see so many projects getting utterly taken over by them, even if the project team started out fully normal.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Feb 19, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Troons in particular do that _a lot_.
> 
> Once one of them reaches a position in a company where they can make hiring recommendations, or God forbid they end up in HR, they get _extremely_ pushy about getting more troons in. That's why you see so many projects getting utterly taken over by them, even if the project team started out fully normal.


A believe there have been dozens of tech insiders who say that the tech industry has been garbage post 2016. So many people have been forced out, and all the talented midwits are held back by 300+ committees. Like you will have a work repair project that is just fixing old code for through a bunch of different departments. Nothing new can be designed at Google. To make things worse the troons/leftists have thread the workplace into a scary echo chamber. It feels creepier sometimes then we happy few to be honest. I'm characterizing what many people have said and it's sad.


----------



## Sintharia (Feb 19, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> To add to this:
> 
> Do shitty jobs for the companies that do the things you want to do in a different department. I work as a game designer, I love my job, its one step off of my dream of heading my own studio. I got here by going through the trenches of being a tester, at first I did so for free for indies, then as a paid position, then I used that experience to do it for AAA. Bug testing sucks, its piles of paperwork, quotas, long hours, deadlines, and being told "yeah, we don't care you did your job, you're going to be shit on and accused of not doing it, despite doing so, because someone else refused to do their job and fix the shit you found, or because there is a deadline and that bug wasn't deemed important enough." From there I got from bug testing to gameplay testing and balance testing, then I slowly got into the design meetings, and now I work freelance as a problem solver for AAA studios around the world figuring out how to convert their dumb ideas into a set of mechanics and systems that the code monkeys can implement.
> 
> Work is drying up to me, I lack a degree, which fuck me for not getting one right? Anyhow, as the union cries get louder, one way to shut them up and keep them quiet is to hire less freelancers and let shitty design go out the door rather than hire someone like me to tell them how and why their design is shitty and fix it. So just because you have the job doesn't mean you will keep it, and when you're freelance you're sending out dozens of emails and selling yourself, making connections, and so on so that your name is on their list when they need someone to do what you do. You got to sell yourself hard enough that they will remember you in two years when they need your expertise, and you better hope something short term comes up before then, and if I go too long without a contract even I start looking at McDonalds.


Not only this, but learn how to apply your field's knowledge in creative ways. A background in art/design makes a person really good at pattern recognition and translates well to data related fields (speaking from experience). Game design knowledge can be an asset for both metrics and for educational/instructional design. And working outside your field can lead you to passions you didn't know you had!

But also, when applying for jobs, just apply. Think you can do it, but your work experience doesn't match up? Highlight on your resume the things you've done that match what they're looking for. Tailor your resume to each position you apply for.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 19, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Troons in particular do that _a lot_.
> 
> Once one of them reaches a position in a company where they can make hiring recommendations, or God forbid they end up in HR, they get _extremely_ pushy about getting more troons in. That's why you see so many projects getting utterly taken over by them, even if the project team started out fully normal.


If you boo them (or boot them), they will claim that is because of transphobia.


----------



## Sintharia (Feb 19, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> If you boo them (or boot them), they will claim that is because of transphobia.


When you're some kind of minority, everything negative that happens to you is obviously because you're part of that minority, and not because you're incompetent.


----------



## Cup Noodle (Feb 20, 2022)

Pastel said:


> To add to the conversation about hiring: more often than not it's about who you know, not what you know. It's more than valuable to make acquaintances in the field you're interested in working. This means being socially ept, having manners, not seeming retarded, malicious, or predatory. The reasons troons can't find jobs is because they're basically the opposite of that. Why would a company want to hire someone who flips their shit if someone gets their pronouns wrong, can't shut up about stupid shit like communism and transphobia, and is likely to kill themselves? But if someone trusted recommends them, that still gives them a leg-up over many normal, sane people looking for jobs.


I generally agree, but who you know only goes so far.  Everybody knows the guy who got his job just because of nepotism, but no one else wants to hire him.  I started honing the skills for my profession in high school.  I'm socially inept and a retard, but I do what I do good.  I was offered my current job.  I've had many other job offers over the years that I have refused because I like where I am.  My advice to any young people reading this is to git gud.  Do that and others will notice.  I'm actually looking for a subordinate.  I'm planning on going solo in the next fiveish years so I need to find some kid to train to take my place.  It seems utterly impossible.  I have a fucking dream job, but watching people do cool shit on tv or youtube, and actually doing the work are worlds apart.  The current generation doesn't seem to get that.


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Feb 20, 2022)

round robin said:


> View attachment 2993699
> View attachment 2993700
> Lol yeah, wonder why he didn't get any of those jobs.


Self-diagnosing disabilities and then claiming being "immunocompromised"... Sure is a mystery why nobody would want to deal with that. Just because an employer might require vaccines does not mean they want to deal with someone who is going to make a scene over a customer not wearing 13 masks when coming into the store, especially when the employee is just saying they have every disability under the sun because someone on Twitter made them feel like they do.

These same people were "Follow the Science, Trust the Experts " until the science and experts started saying things that weren't something they could exploit to stay home all day and draw furry cartoons about how sad they are.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Feb 20, 2022)

No sane employer will ever hire a troon, even if they claim to support them. They know that trannies are the most mentally unstable, narcissistic, degenerate group of people on the planet. They also possess almost no useful skills or degrees. Even furries have high paying jobs that require degrees and skills, troons(and troon furries) have none.

Hence why they can't get a job.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 20, 2022)

This fell on my lap today. Currently in the middle of archiving but the comments are exploding in a ball of fire and fluff. It's funny.



Spoiler: The media in question












EDIT: While reading in the comments, I'm laughing at this bit in particular:




Took a look at the very angry artist blacklisting the random, and hoo boy.



Spoiler: Pay this faggot $100 to draw MSPaint trash


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Feb 20, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> This fell on my lap today. Currently in the middle of archiving but the comments are exploding in a ball of fire and fluff. It's funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a quick heads up you may want to change the archive thing because your username is showing up unless that's a super quick throwaway.

This person is incredible. 'If you are under 18 please consider not following me'. This really gets me. 'Minors don't HAVE to not follow me but please consider not following me I'm totally not hinting at anything WINK WINK'. This person must be FtM otherwise how the hell are you trans and pregnant? Good catch on this one.


----------



## Activelo (Feb 20, 2022)

RembrandtCourage said:


> Just a quick heads up you may want to change the archive thing because your username is showing up unless that's a super quick throwaway.
> 
> This person is incredible. 'If you are under 18 please consider not following me'. This really gets me. 'Minors don't HAVE to not follow me but please consider not following me I'm totally not hinting at anything WINK WINK'. This person must be FtM otherwise how the hell are you trans and pregnant? Good catch on this one.


That's not his account, it's someone else's. You can see it on many of the archives like this one.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 20, 2022)

RembrandtCourage said:


> Just a quick heads up you may want to change the archive thing because your username is showing up unless that's a super quick throwaway.


That's the archive site's account.


----------



## who dare wins? (Feb 20, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> This fell on my lap today. Currently in the middle of archiving but the comments are exploding in a ball of fire and fluff. It's funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah Daebelly, he has some other "interesting" art. As well as being a bit stir crazy over him fetishing making others coomers and "tail pregnancy" as well.


Spoiler: antifa's "strongest" coomer








Oh and as per usual he is not a "uwu cute trans girl"


			https://twitter.com/daebelly/status/1478270345538846723?s=20&t=wjWheqFCN1NSrnXBfOppMg


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 21, 2022)

Furfag commits mass shooting on Antifa.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Feb 22, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> Furfag commits mass shooting on Antifa.


After seeing both sides of the politsperg furs, honestly, I'm surprised this hasn't happened sooner.


----------



## SatanFriend2345 (Feb 22, 2022)

im new hear so here we go i hope this is is the right location..

So Recently there have been a lot of  pedophiles allowed on youtube this week was the most disgusting week of all i think you might wanna check your kids browser history folks this gets juicy quick.

1. Wayne Holmquest (sprinkles the huskey on YT) Sprinkles was recently banned from the furry community after sending vivid videos of him fisting his own rectum and masterbation on children's toys and con badges.

if you are in Seattle watch out he loves to volunteer and loves to watch your kids at

Sakuracon as staff
And other events around Seattle Washington.

2. Kijani Lion YT : This case is special Kijani Lion AKA Tim Watanabe from wheel of fortune fame. runs a furry community of sexual sadists called furlife he runs the group like a mob boss and enjoys looking the other way while children are brainwashed into doing his bidding including lieing to the police and press and covering up there original founder one Micheal j fox (fursuiter not actor) micheals extra activitys included getting drugged up and raping kids while Kijani looked the other way and kept things under wraps where he stays hidden behind his brainwashed followers and his admins who are also brainwashed he runs a charity in seattle washington called the emerald city furs him and his charity are a danger to children and there families and any time the group gets disabled members they threaten the disabled community with police action... (see attached files) and then kick them out to shut them up

3. Raphial H Huburt\ Raffmutt For some people Raphial Enjoy's on a daily basis to attack children a 14 yr old was attack on youtube when one raphial decided to use a modded version of the chat client telegram to send a disgusting message to a 14 yr old girl and her parents being one of kijani's admins he enjoys bosting about how many groups he is in charge of and how many kids he has brainwashed with kijani and his group.

This resulted in this horrible message attached below which reads.

You Stupid B*tch. You And Your Angel Dragons Do Not belong in the fandom please leave you are not welcomed

We have had enough of you.

You And your all ladies club. Should Return home spread your legs and let the cum in and have kids Leave the fandom to us we are the future you are the past you make us want to puke.

people love us and hate your kind.

you can read the rest if you please.


4. Anthro Northwest YT \ ETC (Convention Seattle WA) (see Pic)

Anthro northwest failed to properly vet the communications system and told Several People of the disabled and autistic community how they needed to fix there disability in order to volunteer at Anthro NW.. once this mistake was uncovered they responded by saying the letter was to tell someone how they should perform there character to hide the truth that there group is a part of the furlife drug and rape community.


5. Jubei Huyabusa (Also known as Chris Thompson)

(Schools Attended)

(Green River Community College)

(Highline community College)

(Renton Technical College)

(New Horizon School)

Jobs None Ward of the state (Not a Registered SEX Offender due to being Ward Of the state\Needs to be registered)

Mr. Thompson's Activities include.

1. hitting on 16 yr old girls at all schools listed (some students where Early start at several schools)

Mr. Thompson has split personality disorder that he treats with pot and mixing his own med's with it (paid by your social security ladies and gentleman)

His Fantasy includes tieing up a 16 yr old girl and sexually assaulting them but the state wont press charges no remove his fake social security claims from him so he can continue to live rent free weed free and healthcare free.

events he attends in seattle washington

Sakuracon.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Feb 22, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> Furfag commits mass shooting on Antifa.


why am I not surprised to see Cani Lupine here?


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 22, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Dress smart, be attentive and enthusiastic, show them your best side, and only lie enough to be convincing.


And put together a list of responses to the usual psych-out questions like "why are you applying for this job?"  Wrong answer:  "Why do you think, you dumb fuck?  Because I need the money!"


----------



## TheRetardKing (Feb 22, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> Furfag commits mass shooting on Antifa.


Am I the only one who shouldn't be laughing at this?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Feb 22, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> Furfag commits mass shooting on Antifa.


Shouldn't this go in Alt-Furry general considering this is pretty much festered in that hellhole?


----------



## JethroTullamore (Feb 22, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> Furfag commits mass shooting on Antifa.


Just when I thought this year couldn’t get any stranger, a babyfur caps an antifa.  

I can not wait to see how this is reported on by all news outlets.


----------



## FlipTopBox (Feb 22, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> Furfag commits mass shooting on Antifa.


Does anyone have more info about this guy? Aside from his Reddit and some Telegram screenshots, it doesn't seem like he has much of a public online presence.

~~~
EDIT: Got tired of waiting and did my own digging. Here's what I found.

His Reddit (archive)
Telegram (archive)
HAM callsign: KE7GAL


Spoiler: DOX



Smith, Ben J
949 NE 55th Ave
Portland, OR 97213



From his Reddit I found a link to an album on Google Photos.(archive) The profile pic gives us a bit better look at his face.


If you look for polybun on FA you find this: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/913941/ (archive)

Babyfur art. The description mentions that the person is into HAM radio which is also confirmed by the Reddit account.

Searched his Telegram username polyhead and found an old LiveJournal.(archive)
Profile pic is the same as the above image and so is his location (archive) in Portland, Oregon. His birthdate is 28 November 1978. Which would make him 43 years old today. It seems that he also had a website polyhead.net that isn't up anymore. Thankfully it was archived on Wayback Machine.

EDIT 2:
Some journoscum found his YouTube channel and wrote an article about it. Didn't even take a day for the channel to get terminated. There is an archive on wayback machine at least.


----------



## Lion (Feb 22, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> Furfag commits mass shooting on Antifa.


cassmutt voices her thoughts and brings up her abusive, gun owning, -phobic ex. not to make the shooting about her though. 





			https://twitter.com/cassmutt/status/1496155501591158785?s=21
		










						Pink Cass Dog Thing 🦴 IN NEW YOOOORK on Twitter: "Will y'all fucking…
					

archived 23 Feb 2022 00:57:19 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 23, 2022)

SergeantShinyPony said:


> If you look for polybun on FA you find this: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/913941/ (archive)


Autistic imagery aside, seems the open pedophile had decided to rear his head in the comments.




Honestly what is with these fucking degenerates and thinking virtue signalling isn't going to get their own head on a pike?


----------



## Sintharia (Feb 23, 2022)

Lion said:


> cassmutt voices her thoughts and brings up her abusive, gun owning, -phobic ex. not to make the shooting about her though.
> 
> View attachment 3008308
> 
> ...


Everything that occurs in the world is actually about Cass, you know. If you didn't know, now you do. And she'll tell you, at volume, if you don't believe her.


----------



## Dingo (Feb 23, 2022)

SergeantShinyPony said:


> Does anyone have more info about this guy? Aside from his Reddit and some Telegram screenshots, it doesn't seem like he has much of a public online presence.
> 
> ~~~
> EDIT: Got tired of waiting and did my own digging. Here's what I found.
> ...


Dude's Twitter is @Polybun_Rattles (suspended).


----------



## Thistle (Feb 23, 2022)

Dingo said:


> Dude's Twitter is @Polybun_Rattles (suspended).


Not much coming up on the archives for twitter from his handle. archive.org only had a handful of ancient ass tweets.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 23, 2022)

I already posted this in the ANTIFA furry thread, but I am quoting my post here since the news abou the shooter started here.


The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> In reference to the furry shooter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 23, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I already posted this in the ANTIFA furry thread, but I am quoting my post here since the news abou the shooter started here.


"Satanic Portland Antifascists".

I think I developed soy poisoning just reading the words on that flag.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Feb 23, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I already posted this in the ANTIFA furry thread, but I am quoting my post here since the news abou the shooter started here.


Can you imagine the guy at the skin-head meetup who’s all like….”yeah yeah, I hate niggers and all, but has anyone seen this My little pony show?  It’s pretty sick.”

I still can’t believe anyone takes this seriously.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 23, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> Can you imagine the guy at the skin-head meetup who’s all like….”yeah yeah, I hate niggers and all, but has anyone seen this My little pony show?  It’s pretty sick.”
> 
> I still can’t believe anyone takes this seriously.


From what I have seen, I would sooner believe that a skinhead would unironically like _My Little Pony_ than a skinhead being racist.


----------



## Some Badger (Feb 24, 2022)

https://twitter.com/furaffinity/status/1496851736773939206?s=21
		







Not sure if this belongs in furry general or the antifa/lefty thread but this shit is beyond parody. I swear, it’s Palestine all over again for these cretins. They’ll back any nation that they perceive as an underdog, even if said nation finds their views and actions to be repulsive.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Feb 24, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> https://twitter.com/furaffinity/status/1496851736773939206?s=21
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was already posted to Dragoneer's thread since he wants to brag about FA being his site so bad, and I love that people are rightfully trashing on FA for being what is essentially a porn site (that allows minors to sign up and view/post fetish art, like inflation and feet, mind you) trying to take a stand on the Ukraine situation. Not even Pornhub is doing this, because people don't go to porn sites to make political stances.


----------



## Some Badger (Feb 24, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> This was already posted to Dragoneer's thread since he wants to brag about FA being his site so bad, and I love that people are rightfully trashing on FA for being what is essentially a porn site (that allows minors to sign up and view/post fetish art, like inflation and feet, mind you) trying to take a stand on the Ukraine situation. Not even Pornhub is doing this, because people don't go to porn sites to make political stances.


That's on me for not giving a shit about Neer, or really any of the top brass in the fandom. I really do hate how the current atmosphere of the furry fandom been infested with political posturing like this, the major contributors like site owners are no exception. Anyone with more than two braincells knows it's done preemptively and means nothing cause every major content creator is so shit-scared of being called out for not issuing a public statement like with what happened with BLM in 2020. Even the apolitical users were denouncing racism in strong-worded journals and tweets, to the point you think there was a literal klan rally happening on their front yard.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 24, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> That's on me for not giving a shit about Neer, or really any of the top brass in the fandom. I really do hate how the current atmosphere of the furry fandom been infested with political posturing like this, the major contributors like site owners are no exception. Anyone with more than two braincells knows it's done preemptively and means nothing cause every major content creator is so shit-scared of being called out for not issuing a public statement like with what happened with BLM in 2020. Even the apolitical users were denouncing racism in strong-worded journals and tweets, to the point you think there was a literal klan rally happening on their front yard.


Well, here's something funny: a sizable percentage of FA's userbase is actually Russian.

I wonder how they like the posturing right now.


----------



## Mikoyan (Feb 24, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Well, here's something funny: a sizable percentage of FA's userbase is actually Russian.
> 
> I wonder how they like the posturing right now.


This fascinates me so I've been keeping an eye on it. The front's actually pretty united, with a fair number of Russians joining in on the 'krane Train. I do see a few Russian artists who seem to be going quiet and yoinking the flag off their profiles but no overt talk yet.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 24, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> That's on me for not giving a shit about Neer, or really any of the top brass in the fandom. I really do hate how the current atmosphere of the furry fandom been infested with political posturing like this, the major contributors like site owners are no exception. Anyone with more than two braincells knows it's done preemptively and means nothing cause every major content creator is so shit-scared of being called out for not issuing a public statement like with what happened with BLM in 2020. Even the apolitical users were denouncing racism in strong-worded journals and tweets, to the point you think there was a literal klan rally happening on their front yard.


Speaking of such...



...no, thank you. I prefer the Telegram server.

There is more cope here:





						FREYA COMIX🏳️‍⚧️ (@JenPallante)
					

I'm 40 and don't remember this Era. I mean I've only been a furry since 1992.




					nttr.stream
				











						FREYA COMIX🏳️‍⚧️ (@JenPallante): "I'm 40 and don't remember this Era…
					

archived 24 Feb 2022 12:35:19 UTC




					archive.ph
				




Apparently, Diezel Raccoon and PeaceWolf lef the server, too:





						I once took a Shrekxan to a wedding (@iBolt07)
					

I guess I was inaccurate, as peacewolf and Diesel have both left this group




					nttr.stream
				











						I once took a Shrekxan to a wedding (@iBolt07): "I guess I was inaccu…
					

archived 24 Feb 2022 23:48:58 UTC




					archive.ph
				




Me, I think I shall jog their memories. The Social Justice Garbage started since around 2015. Most of the gatekeeping came at earlies that same time, though you can trace that since the Burned Furs. That Burned Furs area is also part of the time the furry fandom was less about BGLT+ pride, though I would more surely poin to th early 90s a the latest.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Feb 24, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Well, here's something funny: a sizable percentage of FA's userbase is actually Russian.
> 
> I wonder how they like the posturing right now.


They usually are the cheapest to commission...allegedly.


----------



## Cat2 Emoji (Feb 24, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Well, here's something funny: a sizable percentage of FA's userbase is actually Russian.
> 
> I wonder how they like the posturing right now.


Mikoyan's comments line up with what I was going to say.  Most of the Russian furries I've come across aren't fans of their government or its actions.  Honestly makes a lot of sense when you think about the online circles they hang out in and the content they consume.



Absurdist Laughter said:


> They usually are the cheapest to commission...allegedly.


Yep.  The value of the ruble is shit (even moreso now) , so a lot of them just charge for what'd be a standard rate where they live while not fully considering (or caring) what stuff is on average in the furry world.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Feb 25, 2022)

Howlr is officially shutting down after 4 years, taking everything with it this Saturday. This message was sent to every user on the app:




(not bothering to archive, I grabbed the screenshot from a random Twitter user)

I think it's pretty obvious to most furries that this is happening because Barq (a very similar app) is recently gaining traction among furries and seems to be getting more consistent updates and moderation, while Howlr has remained stagnant for years. And if nothing else, I can at least respect the Howlr devs saying "someone finally got off their ass and made a functional app, please use that instead. I'll be setting my server on fire and walking away". So many programmers would kill for the ability to have that moment, honestly.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 25, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Howlr is officially shutting down after 4 years, taking everything with it this Saturday. This message was sent to every user on the app:
> 
> View attachment 3016606
> (not bothering to archive, I grabbed the screenshot from a random Twitter user)
> ...


So, how long until the articles criticizing Howlr Barq (sorry, it's early) for not banning Nazis quickly enough (while conveniently glossing over underage users) start popping up?


----------



## Spoonomancer (Feb 25, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> So, how long until the articles criticizing Howlr Barq (sorry, it's early) for not banning Nazis quickly enough (while conveniently glossing over underage users) start popping up?





Pinball 2000 said:


> I think it's pretty obvious to most furries that this is happening because Barq (a very similar app) is recently gaining traction among furries and seems to be getting more consistent updates and moderation, while Howlr has remained stagnant for years. And if nothing else, I can at least respect the Howlr devs saying "someone finally got off their ass and made a functional app, please use that instead. I'll be setting my server on fire and walking away". So many programmers would kill for the ability to have that moment, honestly.


Should be noted that I've already seen Barq catch scrutiny for being 16+ only. Barq has very much to my surprise in doing a bit of digging on Twitter, actively put stuff in place to let people know that users are under 18, but it still is fucking weird that they allow 16-17 year olds on their platform in the first place.


----------



## won't drown (Feb 25, 2022)

Another thing furries chimped out over was barq's decision to mark pup hoods as 18+: https://twitter.com/barqOfficial/status/1494322017771790336





Spoiler








For a laugh, check the replies.

Follow up:
https://twitter.com/barqOfficial/status/1494382510620528640 and


Spoiler













			https://twitter.com/barqOfficial/status/1494393086889369612
		



Spoiler









I put the links in archive md/li but the queue is stupid long. (8QxtK, So9qO and 6gtEb)
I haven't done any image posts here, so sorry if the formatting gave you AIDS. I'm trying my best


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 25, 2022)

won't drown said:


> Another thing furries chimped out over was barq's decision to mark pup hoods as 18+: https://twitter.com/barqOfficial/status/1494322017771790336
> View attachment 3016853
> 
> 
> ...


After reading the replies for a good ten minutes (someone mail me a benzo so I can forget this shit happened) I have come to conclusion that:

Barq is not a hookup app.
Barq is a hookup app.
Pup gear is fetishy.
Saying pup gear is fetish shit pisses off all the pup players.
There's a huge underlying schizotheory developing that may or may not imply pup players want to expose kids to their fetish for grooming purposes.
The overlap in puppies/furries implies furries are a fetish fueled community.
But they're not because...reasons I guess.

The only point that I can actually agree on with the people piling on Barq is that allowing 16+ instead of 18+ is indeed a huge risk factor, but there's a reason why that's the way it is.




*

*​
In order to be kept on the Apple Store, you cannot be advertising yourself as a hookup app or 18+ only. This is stated quite clearly. This is also why the developers and whoever is writing the policy is acting the way they are, because they are not going to risk being kicked out of the potential net gain from millions of iphone users. Pups and furfags are huge coomers and don't understand this concept, so they scream and cry on twitter because they think they're going to convince a software team to willingly break the guidelines Apple had set forth and heavily enforce.

tl;dr furfags are retarded niggers, more at 11.


----------



## The Big O (Feb 25, 2022)

Here's another one from that Troonaby.





This fruit probably crumples into a sobbing mess at the sight/mention of the number 41.


----------



## Parce Que (Feb 25, 2022)

Political comic Twitter artists are the worst faggots on the planet, regardless of ideology. All their works consists of painfully unfunny comics where their avatar epically owns shitty strawmen. If every single one of those artists were to die and vanish, nothing of value would be lost.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 25, 2022)

The Big O said:


> This fruit probably crumples into a sobbing mess at the sight/mention of the number 41.


Th is the reason why I gave The Big O the Winne Rating.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Feb 25, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> The only point that I can actually agree on with the people piling on Barq is that allowing 16+ instead of 18+ is indeed a huge risk factor,


I agree that minors should not be on the app as well, though, to Barq's credit, they do at least seem to have a few protective measures in place, which is more than I could say for Howlr.

Minors have their age displayed on their profile with no option to hide it. There are also privacy settings in the app that allow you to auto-block any minors on the service from contacting you, though it's disabled by default. Everyone's profile also seems to have a separate "mature" setting that hides most of the fetish stuff on profiles unless you opt into seeing that. Obviously, the features are opt-in and there's not much they can do to stop someone from lying about their age at signup, but it's at least an effort nevertheless.






One thing that did catch my attention is that if you actually attempt to search for someone underage, nothing comes up in the search results, which makes me believe that Barq seems to actively segregate minors from the general public. I tested this by spoofing my location to a couple of random cities and didn't find a single result for anyone aged 16-17, but hundreds of results would come up as soon as I changed it to 18.


----------



## Thistle (Feb 25, 2022)

won't drown said:


> Another thing furries chimped out over was barq's decision to mark pup hoods as 18+: https://twitter.com/barqOfficial/status/1494322017771790336
> View attachment 3016853
> 
> 
> ...


you can just give the WIP links, they forward to the archive when they’re done.

edit:merge post



Absurdist Laughter said:


> They usually are the cheapest to commission...allegedly.


That’s actually not too far off. before the Ukraine conflict, Russians could exchange USD to roubles at a pretty high rate, compared to their regional living costs


----------



## Decepticon Spy (Feb 26, 2022)

The Big O said:


> Here's another one from that Troonaby.
> 
> View attachment 3017365
> 
> This fruit probably crumples into a sobbing mess at the sight/mention of the number 41.


I really don't get the mentality of these lunatics at times, is it because of the frequent clash testosterone and estrogen that slowly damages their brain, the crushing realization that no one still give a shit about them post trooning-out, or do they really think that gender is a substitute for their noticeable lack of personality?


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 26, 2022)

Decepticon Spy said:


> I really don't get the mentality of these lunatics at times, is it because of the frequent clash testosterone and estrogen that slowly damages their brain, the crushing realization that no one still give a shit about them post trooning-out, or do they really think that gender is a substitute for their noticeable lack of personality?


I say that is a combination of their Gender Identity Disorder being a *disorder* and the massive propaganda campaign that says 'you TERFS hate non-cis people's very and simpl existences if you do not do *ALL* wha _they_ want you to do!'

By the by, unless George Bush got in the way of BGLT+ rights to memectic levels, I think @The Big O meant o write '45'.


----------



## JennFerrousSS (Feb 26, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I say that is a combination of their Gender Identity Disorder being a *disorder* and the massive propaganda campaign that says 'you TERFS hate non-cis people's very and simpl existences if you do not do *ALL* wha _they_ want you to do!'
> 
> By the by, unless George Bush got in the way of BGLT+ rights to memectic levels, I think @The Big O meant o write '45'.


They likely meant 41. The whole statistic about how many post surgery you know what themselves at


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 26, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> By the by, unless George Bush got in the way of BGLT+ rights to memectic levels, I think @The Big O meant o write '45'.


Nope, the 41 is a reference to the 41% of trannies kill themselves meme.

Which is not true, but it's funny.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 26, 2022)

Th is no the Korps thread, but MaxCoyote (currently calling himself 'ZenoCoyote'), an autogynesexual, retweeted not only the 'choke!' comic but also this:












						Phoebe and Her Unicorn 🦄💜 (@phoebeandheruni)
					






					nitter.namazso.eu
				











						Phoebe and Her Unicorn 🦄💜 (@phoebeandheruni): "" | nitter
					

archived 26 Feb 2022 13:41:40 UTC




					archive.ph
				




Max's feed:








						Dobonhonkeyotes 🔜 FWA #StandWithUkraine 🇺🇦 (@zenocoyote)
					

she/her 🏳️‍⚧️ • licensed airman • furry • PS5 gamer • Trekkie • Buddhist • art collector • bi/sapphic • 44F • 18+ ONLY 🔞 • #BTLM * 🖤@Reiawolf




					nitter.namazso.eu
				











						Dobonhonkeyotes 🔜 FWA #StandWithUkraine 🇺🇦 (@zenocoyote) | nitter
					

archived 26 Feb 2022 13:46:12 UTC




					archive.fo
				




...I am actually starting to see why that strawfur said 'do it behind closed oors!' Though the picture here is not furry, most furs keep saying 'trans rights' repeatedly, all with tonnes of condescension. Th is not 'simply existing'; th is propaganda.


----------



## Mikoyan (Feb 26, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Th is no the Korps thread, but MaxCoyote (currently calling himself 'ZenoCoyote'), an autogynesexual, retweeted not only the 'choke!' comic but also this:
> View attachment 3020252
> 
> 
> ...


The artist, if you don't know, is a long-time furry who went semi-mainstream for a syndicated comic strip. Also a tranny.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Feb 26, 2022)

Discord's new Community Guidelines explicitly bans cub porn.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 26, 2022)

TroonsDid911 said:


> Discord's new Community Guidelines explicitly bans cub porn.
> 
> View attachment 3022077


I wonder if the ones in change would actually enforce that.


----------



## Activelo (Feb 26, 2022)

This was posted to e621 half a day ago and the comments are getting quite spicy.

Attached a screencap since the archive didn't get all of the downvoted comments.

Edit: Updated the screencap.


----------



## Decepticon Spy (Feb 26, 2022)

Activelo said:


> This was posted to e621 half a day ago and the comments are getting quite spicy.
> View attachment 3022612
> Attached a screencap since the archive didn't get all of the downvoted comments.


What's the point of these for real though? Russian troops are in a pretty low point in terms of morale and are living in shitty conditions compared to the Ukrainians who are more than willing to die defending their homeland backed by US weaponry shipments and NATO, not to mention that significant portions of the Russian population and high ranking military commanders think that the declaration of war is retarded and a waste of time. It's pretty much history repeating itself, Tsar/Premier/President declaring war to help boost up his failing public opinion but the population isn't buying it. I mean what's a small group of westoid hippie furfags gonna do about it?


----------



## Timotei Lindeanu (Feb 27, 2022)

TroonsDid911 said:


> Discord's new Community Guidelines explicitly bans cub porn.
> 
> View attachment 3022077


Honestly discord moderates shit poorly so none of these rules will do anything to stop furfags from doing degenerate shit.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 27, 2022)

Activelo said:


> This was posted to e621 half a day ago and the comments are getting quite spicy.
> View attachment 3022612
> Attached a screencap since the archive didn't get all of the downvoted comments.


Is there not a cliché of prostitutes being 'imported' from Ukraine?


----------



## Noebel (Feb 27, 2022)

Speaking of furries in context of current happenings, I just remembered there's being a guy who is a military nut, has a strong oppinion on politics, both contemporary and fundamental, and a furry coomer to top it all up.  He likes USSR, but not because assumed worker rights, anticapitalism and stuff, but because he wants Red Alert in real life. Less meme-y and with more antropomorfic women with exhibitionistic tendencies, I would assume. He likes US because guns. He doesn't like western leftists. His art, as I remember, is mediocre, but what he depicts is quite facinating. It sits perfectly on the edge between being something he actually believes or an elaborate shitpost. Also, he's most likely from Donetsk, as I remember seeing DNR flags on his drawings.

The only problem is that I can't remember any aliaces he goes by. It's something like alphys, alice, etc. And I am very short on time right now. Will update post after I'm done with some stuff.

UPD: damn, I'll definetly gonna be late, but I suppose I found his deviantart. Link. Don't have time to check properly, but I'm almost certain it's him. Last post 5 days ago


----------



## Gaymead (Feb 27, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> This fell on my lap today. Currently in the middle of archiving but the comments are exploding in a ball of fire and fluff. It's funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to user Holynope1987 in the Shouts section, Dae "Has Porn of a Minor in his Favorites", which may be an interesting detail you might've missed. So we have a belly inflation fetishist who maybe into cub (could also be a "gotchya!" moment, I don't know and I don't care right now).

Also, this might (or might not) be related to this drama, but a couple days ago, ECMajor, a furry porn artist who specialises in feral stuff occasionally, and has been a staple of the Fandom for a long time (in fact, one of their pieces is featured on the start page of e621), made a journal complaining about how blocking users doesn't prevent them from seeing their content, and that "conservative bigots" should "get the fuck out of the furry community" and "are *not* welcome here on my page and should not be welcome anywhere in furry spaces." LOL, what a sour bitch. Also, don't forget to check the comments below to see their replies and how unhinged they sound:









						fuck off -- ecmajor's Journal
					

Ugh i wish "blocking" someone on here actually removed them as a watcher and prevented them from seeing your stuff. But all it ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				



 - Journal itself 








						fuck off -- ecmajor's Journal -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

archived 25 Feb 2022 00:20:56 UTC




					archive.ph
				



 - Archive


			
				ECMajor wrote: said:
			
		

> fuck off​
> 
> Ugh i wish "blocking" someone on here actually removed them as a watcher and prevented them from seeing your stuff. But all it does is stop them from being able to comment... they can still freely enjoy the content made by people they and the politics to which they subscribe want to annihilate, and that just seems... wrong somehow
> 
> ...


During a stream they hosted on picarto.tv on that day, shortly after making that post, they mentioned this in chat as well (ECM's picarto account is Monoceros, for clarification):


Spoiler: Screencaps of Picarto.tv Chat Comments








They also posted on their Twitter account that they were taking a break from Twitter (their Twitter account is @die_einhorn, btw), but I'm not sure how that fits into the whole scheme of things, so let's assume that things everywhere added up to an intolerable sum for them:










						Psalm of the Drom 🐪 on Twitter: "@JeschkeSqrl Same... i think i need…
					

archived 25 Feb 2022 02:47:29 UTC




					archive.ph
				



 - "i think i need to log out for a while"









						Psalm of the Drom 🐪 on Twitter: "I think i'm gonna log out of here f…
					

archived 25 Feb 2022 02:45:25 UTC




					archive.ph
				



 - "I think i'm gonna log out of here for a bit. There's not really any point in yelling on social media about how shitty things are both abroad and domestically, /we all know already/. Doing so just damages both my mental health and that of those following me. Be well and be safe"
UPDATE: I've decided to upload more screencaps of previous chats from ECMajor's/Monocero's past streams that I saved; this stuff really isn't related to the above, but it might give some insight into their character:


Spoiler: Stuff About the United States Postal Service













Spoiler: Showing Porn on Stream (i.e. Not Really Showing Stuff to Other People)


----------



## Catboi (Feb 27, 2022)

Gaymead said:


> According to user Holynope1987 in the Shouts section, Dae "Has Porn of a Minor in his Favorites", which may be an interesting detail you might've missed. So we have a belly inflation fetishist who maybe into cub (could also be a "gotchya!" moment, I don't know and I don't care right now).
> 
> Also, this might (or might not) be related to this drama, but a couple days ago, ECMajor, a furry porn artist who specialises in feral stuff occasionally, and has been a staple of the Fandom for a long time (in fact, one of their pieces is featured on the start page of e621), made a journal complaining about how blocking users doesn't prevent them from seeing their content, and that "conservative bigots" should "get the fuck out of the furry community" and "are *not* welcome here on my page and should not be welcome anywhere in furry spaces." LOL, what a sour bitch. Also, don't forget to check the comments below to see their replies and how unhinged they sound:
> 
> ...



I can't stand these idiots screaming about how THE RIGHT WANTS TO KILL TRANNERS THEY WANT GENOCIDE TRANS RIGHTS TRANS RIGHTS as if they're loaded up into camps. There are many promenient trans right wingers, the only "genocide" going on is saying you can't groom kids into irreversible surgeries.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 27, 2022)

Gaymead said:


> According to user Holynope1987 in the Shouts section, Dae "Has Porn of a Minor in his Favorites", which may be an interesting detail you might've missed. So we have a belly inflation fetishist who maybe into cub (could also be a "gotchya!" moment, I don't know and I don't care right now).
> 
> Also, this might (or might not) be related to this drama, but a couple days ago, ECMajor, a furry porn artist who specialises in feral stuff occasionally, and has been a staple of the Fandom for a long time (in fact, one of their pieces is featured on the start page of e621), made a journal complaining about how blocking users doesn't prevent them from seeing their content, and that "conservative bigots" should "get the fuck out of the furry community" and "are *not* welcome here on my page and should not be welcome anywhere in furry spaces." LOL, what a sour bitch. Also, don't forget to check the comments below to see their replies and how unhinged they sound:
> 
> ...


ECMajor is known for preg/zoo art, sometimes both at the same time. Crying about being opressed is both hilarious and interesting and makes me wonder more about this person.


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 27, 2022)

Gaymead said:


> Spoiler: Showing Porn on Stream
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're talking about his art. ECMajor exclusively draws porn and both Picarto and Piczel allow porn art to be streamed.


----------



## Gaymead (Feb 27, 2022)

Dahmer said:


> They're talking about his art. ECMajor exclusively draws porn and both Picarto and Piczel allow porn art to be streamed.


I know that, but the point is that ECMajor/Monoceros is talking about how they're really hermitic and aren't the kind of person to show their stuff on their phone a lot like other people; This in response to someone saying that they couldn't continue watching their clearly NSFW stream at work, obviously. I just labeled it as such because it was the first thing that popped into my mind in that moment; I was gonna edit it later, I just wanted to get it out before anything happened to the site. No offence, btw.

UPDATE: Rather than let this double post go to waste, I'm going to upload the rest of my screencaps of ECM's/Mono's Picarto chat, which, again, is really mundane stuff, but it could be somewhat interesting in regards to understanding ECM and their audience:



Spoiler: Moar Screengrabs



ECM has a Discord!:

Discussion about the the new Star Wars series, _The Book of Boba Fett_:

Talking about snakes in animated movies with SpottyTheGryphon:

Working on POV Stuff:




If you think there could be more interesting stuff to find and save, perhaps watch their streams and capture the stuff in their chat with a screen capture tool, like Snipping Tool for Windows. Remember, though, that they (and many other streamers as well) clear their chat prior to streaming, not to mention that comments will disappear from their channel should they leave a multistream and will be lost over time as the comments keep coming, and there are no chat replays for you to save (except maybe in the stream records). I'll leave their socials below for users here to check out:



			
				ECMajor Socials said:
			
		

> Picarto: The World's Best Creative Live Streaming Service
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Feb 27, 2022)

Gaymead said:


> Also, this might (or might not) be related to this drama, but a couple days ago, ECMajor, a furry porn artist who specialises in feral stuff occasionally, and has been a staple of the Fandom for a long time (in fact, one of their pieces is featured on the start page of e621), made a journal complaining about how blocking users doesn't prevent them from seeing their content, and that "conservative bigots" should "get the fuck out of the furry community" and "are *not* welcome here on my page and should not be welcome anywhere in furry spaces." LOL, what a sour bitch. Also, don't forget to check the comments below to see their replies and how unhinged they sound:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes, expecting Furaffinity, the website that runs on a converted forum software from 2003, that struggles to add even the most minor and basic of features, being expected to have a feature like "blocks block the user from seeing or interacting with you"


----------



## SandyCat (Feb 28, 2022)

Gaymead said:


> According to user Holynope1987 in the Shouts section, Dae "Has Porn of a Minor in his Favorites", which may be an interesting detail you might've missed. So we have a belly inflation fetishist who maybe into cub (could also be a "gotchya!" moment, I don't know and I don't care right now).
> 
> Also, this might (or might not) be related to this drama, but a couple days ago, ECMajor, a furry porn artist who specialises in feral stuff occasionally, and has been a staple of the Fandom for a long time (in fact, one of their pieces is featured on the start page of e621), made a journal complaining about how blocking users doesn't prevent them from seeing their content, and that "conservative bigots" should "get the fuck out of the furry community" and "are *not* welcome here on my page and should not be welcome anywhere in furry spaces." LOL, what a sour bitch. Also, don't forget to check the comments below to see their replies and how unhinged they sound:
> 
> ...


Why does he have his art on his phone in the first place? Porn and devices you use in public aren't a good mix.

On a side note its surreal seeing politics seeping into even the weird and obscure parts of the internet. Never thought I'd see furry porn of all things become political


----------



## Activelo (Feb 28, 2022)

This pro-Russia post on e621 is getting downvoted to hell after it was uploaded two hours ago.

It also got reported four times so far.


----------



## Decepticon Spy (Feb 28, 2022)

Activelo said:


> This pro-Russia post on e621 is getting downvoted to hell after it was uploaded two hours ago.
> View attachment 3026939
> It also got reported four times so far.
> View attachment 3026940


In all fairness, this is definitely "muh western imperialism" type of bullshit made by someone who never saw anything past the political power play, but Jesus Christ, Orwell has transcended this dimension due to how much he's rolling inside his grave right now. Whatever the fuck happened to freedom of speech? This is literally a harmless editorial cartoon that disagreed with what the current hivethink. To think I knew how thin people's skins nowadays.


----------



## won't drown (Feb 28, 2022)

Decepticon Spy said:


> In all fairness, this is definitely "muh western imperialism" type of bullshit made by someone who never saw anything past the political power play, but Jesus Christ, Orwell has transcended this dimension due to how much he's rolling inside his grave right now. Whatever the fuck happened to freedom of speech? This is literally a harmless editorial cartoon that disagreed with what the current hivethink. To think I knew how thin people's skins nowadays.


It's coomers seeing something that isn't porn on their coomer site. I don't really think this post getting deleted specifically is a freedom of speech issue.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Feb 28, 2022)

won't drown said:


> It's coomers seeing something that isn't porn on their coomer site. I don't really think this post getting deleted specifically is a freedom of speech issue.


I just assume it's both. e621's userbase has a pretty low tolerance for naked politics, and it's politics the furry fandom in general don't like. Therefore it must be yeeted off the platform.

Regardless, I'm fine with it being removed. It's a porn website, for fuck's sakes. It's like complaining about PornHub deleting political commentary videos back when the adpocalypse was in full swing over at Youtube and some idiots decided to post their videos there just to make a point. Not every platform needs to carry every message, that's the sort of mindset that got us into this polarized clusterfuck in the first place.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 28, 2022)

Decepticon Spy said:


> In all fairness, this is definitely "muh western imperialism" type of bullshit made by someone who never saw anything past the political power play, but Jesus Christ, Orwell has transcended this dimension due to how much he's rolling inside his grave right now. Whatever the fuck happened to freedom of speech? This is literally a harmless editorial cartoon that disagreed with what the current hivethink. To think I knew how thin people's skins nowadays.


The reason for deletion was specifically: Not furry related. I'm sure if there was a pro russia image that had more furry aspects the jannies wouldn't delete it.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Feb 28, 2022)

Activelo said:


> This pro-Russia post on e621 is getting downvoted to hell after it was uploaded two hours ago.
> View attachment 3026939
> It also got reported four times so far.
> View attachment 3026940


I remember when Ben Garrison did that FBI picture and furries had tonnes o fun:





 Original context: https://grrrgraphics.com/the-cia-unleashed/

Some of the reactions are here: https://knowyourmeme.com/photos/1298770-ben-garrison


----------



## Decepticon Spy (Feb 28, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> The reason for deletion was specifically: Not furry related. I'm sure if there was a pro russia image that had more furry aspects the jannies wouldn't delete it.


Apologies on my slight politisperging and not seeing the obvious sooner, though I still find it incredibly weird that the jannies take it down quickly for not having any furry related content yet still let straight up human and other non-furry content both SFW and NSFW slide though, even have dedicated tags for them as well.


----------



## SandyCat (Feb 28, 2022)

Decepticon Spy said:


> Apologies on my slight politisperging and not seeing the obvious sooner, though I still find it incredibly weird that the jannies take it down quickly for not having any furry related content yet still let straight up human and other non-furry content both SFW and NSFW slide though, even have dedicated tags for them as well.


Attempting to apply logic to e621 jannies will only leave you with even more questions. I'm convinced not even the jannies over there know what their own stances on things are


----------



## Activelo (Feb 28, 2022)

SandyCat said:


> Attempting to apply logic to e621 jannies will only leave you with even more questions. I'm convinced not even the jannies over there know what their own stances on things are


In a thread regarding a deleted post with Judy Hopps kneeling on Nick's neck ala George Floyd, NotMeNotYou even admitted that it's essentially at their own discretion and will remove any attempt at toeing or identifying the "line"


Spoiler: Image in question


----------



## Krystal Fucker (Feb 28, 2022)

TroonsDid911 said:


> Discord's new Community Guidelines explicitly bans cub porn.
> 
> View attachment 3022077


Nothing new there, that's been in the ToS since 2019 after that one big controversy. Whether they actually enforce it though is another story.









						Discord adjusts policy on furry ‘cub content’
					

This comes after user contention regarding NSFW guidlines




					www.polygon.com


----------



## Meiwaku (Feb 28, 2022)

Aight I only spent about 5 minuets searching ZrayUH Twitter but couldn't distinctly find any charities that were names for the donations.


----------



## D.Va (Mar 1, 2022)

it was legit. he just asked people to donate to a charity and send a receipt. shout out to furry #5 which doesn't have an iris


----------



## Thistle (Mar 1, 2022)

Catboi said:


> I can't stand these idiots screaming about how THE RIGHT WANTS TO KILL TRANNERS THEY WANT GENOCIDE TRANS RIGHTS TRANS RIGHTS as if they're loaded up into camps. There are many promenient trans right wingers, the only "genocide" going on is saying you can't groom kids into irreversible surgeries.


Even funnier is all of these idiots who scream about conservatives, nazis, etc... tend to follow the blanket "pray for ukraine" spiel, when Ukraine does in fact have an entire battallion of fascists.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Mar 1, 2022)

Thistle said:


> Even funnier is all of these idiots who scream about conservatives, nazis, etc... tend to follow the blanket "pray for ukraine" spiel, when Ukraine does in fact have an entire battallion of fascists.


Wait; what? I remembe reading in FoWars where some actual neo-Nazis were involved in Ukraine around 2015.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 1, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Wait; what? I remembe reading in FoWars where some actual neo-Nazis were involved in Ukraine around 2015.


Look up the Azov Battalion. They were heavily sanitized and most of their soldiers dispersed to help train other units when their unit was incorporated into the Ukrainian Army.

Everybody still just calls them Nazis, though.


----------



## Sintharia (Mar 1, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Look up the Azov Battalion. They were heavily sanitized and most of their soldiers dispersed to help train other units when their unit was incorporated into the Ukrainian Army.
> 
> Everybody still just calls them Nazis, though.


Global politics is complicated, and not black and white. Savvy folks don't ditch resources just because the origin is unsavory; they do exactly what the Ukrainian Army did.

But everything is black and white to furries.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 1, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> Global politics is complicated, and not black and white. Savvy folks don't ditch resources just because the origin is unsavory; they do exactly what the Ukrainian Army did.
> 
> But everything is black and white to furries.


Even the original unit itself was complicated. Azov was a mish-mash of Ukrainians and foreigners, and they had both Neonazi _and_ Jewish soldiers. Basically, they were irregulars: they didn't care who you were so long as you were there to fight for their cause, and their cause was fighting against the separatists in Donbass.

Unfortunately, that complex mess doesn't fit neatly into a Manichaeist, guilty-by-association view of good vs. evil.


----------



## Gaymead (Mar 1, 2022)

Activelo said:


> In a thread regarding a deleted post with Judy Hopps kneeling on Nick's neck ala George Floyd, NotMeNotYou even admitted that it's essentially at their own discretion and will remove any attempt at toeing or identifying the "line"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image in question
> ...


 A tranny admin of a furry porn website (that they don't call a furry porn site for some reason) is a hypersensitive bitch who's running their site into the ground, never heard that one before(*cough*Dragoneer*cough*).
But seriously, NotMeNotYou sounds like prime thread material, they can arbitrarily decide what content is acceptable in their own eyes because they hold the keys to the kingdom more so then having a set of quality guidelines (that they could change in an instant).  


As an aside, I have a couple more screenshots of stuff posted by ECMajor, this time from their Twitter (@die_einhorn), back in 2020; keep in mind that they changed their account name changed several times throughout the year:


Spoiler: Tweet Screencap #1: 'Art by its very nature is kind of the antithesis of conservatism'



Here is ECM/Einhorn replying to a tweet by FluttershyTheKind/June Kind (tranny furry animator that worked on Helluva Boss and the Animaniacs Reboot, and does porn and collaborates with other furry porn artists like Birchly, Siroc, and FluffKevlar) about calling Trump "a degenerate lunatic" (lacking insight, right here):









						Hail🐪Satin on Twitter
					

“@GothicCroc1 @FtK_Artist Art by its very nature is kind of the antithesis of conservatism”




					web.archive.org
				









Spoiler: Tweet Screencap #2: 'Shout out to all the non-furry, non-subculturally-educated ordinary humans on the internet who see our fluffy icons and our idiosyncrasies but choose to still treat us like people when we interact with them on social media'



Freaks praising other freaks for being accepting of them and their degeneracy and accepts them into the domain of public discourse:









						Make Powerful Hump on Twitter
					

“Shout out to all the non-furry, non-subculturally-educated ordinary humans on the internet who see our fluffy icons and our idiosyncrasies but choose to still treat us like people when we interact with them on social media”




					web.archive.org
				







Also, _Einhorn_? as in _Lois Einhorn_?


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Mar 1, 2022)

Noebel said:


> He likes USSR, but not because assumed worker rights, anticapitalism and stuff, but because he wants Red Alert in real life. Less meme-y and with more antropomorfic women with exhibitionistic tendencies, I would assume. He likes US because guns. He doesn't like western leftists. His art, as I remember, is mediocre, but what he depicts is quite facinating. It sits perfectly on the edge between being something he actually believes or an elaborate shitpost. Also, he's most likely from Donetsk, as I remember seeing DNR flags on his drawings.


Aside from being a furry, he sounds pretty based. I'd love to get a link if you find him again. He sounds like a hoot.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Mar 1, 2022)

I wonder how Rossiyan furs are being pu through this current 'Rossiya vs Ukraine' debacle. Apparently, they had to lie abou their countries of origin.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 1, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I wonder how Rossiyan furs are being pu through this current 'Rossiya vs Ukraine' debacle. Apparently, they had to lie abou their countries of origin.


I wondered about it not too long ago and went looking since. Russian furries interacting with the anglosphere seem to be split into three camps: the gung-ho nationalist types (the minority), the "I'm ashamed of my nation" types (about twice as many as the first type, by my reckoning) and the "I'm just keeping quiet until this whole thing blows over" types (the majority).

As for how they're doing things among themselves? No idea. Someone who actually speaks Russian would have to check vk and report back.


----------



## Noebel (Mar 1, 2022)

RazorBackBacon said:


> Aside from being a furry, he sounds pretty based. I'd love to get a link if you find him again. He sounds like a hoot.


Yeah, I do believe the link to deviantart in the post you've quoted is him. Also I found his furaffinity https://www.furaffinity.net/user/alphaleone/ but it seems it was suspended two years ago. And on e621 his art goes under the alias of aleone. 
Again, his art isn't bad like in furry-bad(no shitting dicknipples and all that jazz), and while lacking, clearly shows a man with a vision behind it. Didn't quite figured this vision yet, but definetly a vision. I can respect that. And, if he makes it out of current shit in one piece, there's a good chance of a magnum opus of some kind, I'd say. 
If you(or somebody else), would need some translating, hit my dm.


----------



## Activelo (Mar 1, 2022)

Gaymead said:


> A tranny admin of a furry porn website (that they don't call a furry porn site for some reason) is a hypersensitive bitch who's running their site into the ground, never heard that one before(*cough*Dragoneer*cough*).
> But seriously, NotMeNotYou sounds like prime thread material, they can arbitrarily decide what content is acceptable in their own eyes because they hold the keys to the kingdom more so then having a set of quality guidelines (that they could change in an instant).


Eh, there really isn’t anything that’s funny about the guy other than being one of _those_ admins. He definitely has his moments, but nothing that suggests he alone calls the shots and he’s one of many admins that was there for years. A thread on him alone would die at page three.


----------



## Dahmer (Mar 1, 2022)

Gaymead said:


> Also, _Einhorn_? as in _Lois Einhorn_?


Einhorn means unicorn in German, ECMajor is a big horsefucker (most of his art is degenerate shit involving hooved animals). I wouldn't assume it's anything deeper than literal translation.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 1, 2022)

Activelo said:


> This pro-Russia post on e621 is getting downvoted to hell after it was uploaded two hours ago.
> View attachment 3026939
> It also got reported four times so far.
> View attachment 3026940




Didn't take long for it to be memory holed.








The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Wait; what? I remembe reading in FoWars where some actual neo-Nazis were involved in Ukraine around 2015.



#22,634 said it first, but yeah they're still prevalant in Ukraine. Even Facebook is allowing praise of them, though only for supporting Ukraine against Russia.


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Mar 1, 2022)

Noebel said:


> Yeah, I do believe the link to deviantart in the post you've quoted is him. Also I found his furaffinity https://www.furaffinity.net/user/alphaleone/ but it seems it was suspended two years ago. And on e621 his art goes under the alias of aleone.
> Again, his art isn't bad like in furry-bad(no shitting dicknipples and all that jazz), and while lacking, clearly shows a man with a vision behind it. Didn't quite figured this vision yet, but definetly a vision. I can respect that. And, if he makes it out of current shit in one piece, there's a good chance of a magnum opus of some kind, I'd say.
> If you(or somebody else), would need some translating, hit my dm.


Dang, I kinda like his non-furry stuff. It's not *great* but he's got a style pretty well worked out and shows confidence in the subject matter. Thanks, my dude.


----------



## Sharklaser (Mar 2, 2022)

Speaking of furfaggotry and Ukraine, a Russian soldier was captured wearing a King Julian t-shirt under his issued jacket, and it's starting to make the rounds. Tangential, I know, but I figure I'd post it here.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Mar 3, 2022)

SergeantShinyPony said:


> Does anyone have more info about this guy? Aside from his Reddit and some Telegram screenshots, it doesn't seem like he has much of a public online presence.
> 
> ~~~
> EDIT: Got tired of waiting and did my own digging. Here's what I found.
> ...


A youtuber made a video on him.


----------



## BubblesLahey (Mar 3, 2022)

The Hunter said:


> Ignorance is bliss.


The latest furry trend seems to be copycatted from Better Call Saul. The con chair of Furnal Equniox Scani Gryph hosts Squat Cobbler parties.
As seen on Better Call Saul



Spoiler: Furnal Equinox Con Chair Scani Gryph hosts Squat Cobbler party at Furnal Equinox


----------



## BubblesLahey (Mar 3, 2022)

There is some sicko posting about having sex with dead foxes.  I don't know who they are and don't care to read more into the thread as it's revolting. 



Spoiler: Sicko posts on a furry board about having sex with dead foxes with archived link












						We almost lost our hosting over this once before.Please take it elsewhere.
					

We almost lost our hosting over this once before.Please take it elsewhere.



					lulz.net
				











						We almost lost our hosting over this once before.Please take it elsewhere.
					

We almost lost our hosting over this once before.Please take it elsewhere.



					web.archive.org


----------



## D.Va (Mar 3, 2022)

I don't know what the fuck kind of community they expect to keep when there's a horsefucking thread bumped to the top of page one on the daily. Necro didn't really lower the bar _that_ much further.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 3, 2022)

BubblesLahey said:


> There is some sicko posting about having sex with dead foxes.  I don't know who they are and don't care to read more into the thread as it's revolting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Took a peek in the archive link, it's slightly amusing to read the last bit considering what D. Va said AND the owner being a schizo leftist.


----------



## Dahmer (Mar 3, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> View attachment 3040912
> 
> Took a peek in the archive link, it's slightly amusing to read the last bit considering what D. Va said AND the owner being a schizo leftist.


Kiwifarms is the bottom of the barrel, meanwhile /furi/ has been inundated with actual CP and zoo threads for a decade.


----------



## HEXbox Carousel (Mar 4, 2022)

Stumbled across the invite to a "MAP and zoo positive" discord server while browsing around twitter for news about the apparent Foxler ban. Hosted by a russian furfag, so i don't think there's any chance of him being v&.

Server host is https://twitter.com/ZetaMuAltair

Where do I begin with these people.



Spoiler: UNBELIEVABLY ISLAMIC screencaps, pornographic content censored for sanity


----------



## Vault (Mar 4, 2022)

christ I keep forgetting lulz.net is even a thing, do they really think we care so much to see them fall? Maybe years ago it was semi relevant for furry gossip years ago when it was actually on topic at times but now it's just a zoophile/cub cesspool.  



HEXbox Carousel said:


> View attachment 3041103
> Stumbled across the invite to a "MAP and zoo positive" discord server while browsing around twitter for news about the apparent Foxler ban. Hosted by a russian furfag, so i don't think there's any chance of him being v&.
> 
> Server host is https://twitter.com/ZetaMuAltair
> ...


Part of me always secretly hopes these kind of servers are some weird reality-tipping roleplay thing, where they try to be as realistic as possible portraying themselves online as a kid, but I've seen too many real minors be groomed into this shit to believe anyone who says that.

There was a trend on twitter a while back, some tag or something for MinorsTWT or something? Minors looking for other underage users to sex rp/nude share with. Under the guise of sex positivity and minors only wanting to interact with others minors because god forbid some creepy fucker on the internet pretend to be a kid to talk to underage folk.

I think it's fair to say that yeah, young folk, especially in your hormonal teen ages, will try to seek out nsfw content. It sucks but it happens and most parents don't seem to care to put some sorts of restrictions in place. Letting kids interact with porn accounts and join these kinds of communities is just a ripe environment for grooming. Pedos are latching onto kids looking at porn being a 'sexual liberation' thing right now.


----------



## Kane Lives (Mar 5, 2022)

FA (and no doubt other furry sites) are in a buzz, now that Paypal no longer services Russia (and Ukraine).

Wonder just how many RU artists were underpinning the furry art community.


----------



## Vault (Mar 5, 2022)

Kane Lives said:


> FA (and no doubt other furry sites) are in a buzz, now that Paypal no longer services Russia (and Ukraine).
> 
> Wonder just how many RU artists were underpinning the furry art community.


This is going to be interesting, considering the FA frontpage was always oversatured with Russian YCH artists spamming their reminder images constantly. 

Already seeing some Russian artists move to other payment platforms, but I know many folk do not like using alternatives since the security for needing to do a chargeback and all can be less strict.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 5, 2022)

Vault said:


> This is going to be interesting, considering the FA frontpage was always oversatured with Russian YCH artists spamming their reminder images constantly.
> 
> Already seeing some Russian artists move to other payment platforms, but I know many folk do not like using alternatives since the security for needing to do a chargeback and all can be less strict.


It's almost as if Paypal having a near-monopoly on P2P payment services is a bad thing.


----------



## Kane Lives (Mar 5, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> It's almost as if Paypal having a near-monopoly on P2P payment services is a bad thing.


If nothing else, if it'd push more people to explore alternative platforms, I'm all for it. Can only be a good thing tbh.


----------



## Sharklaser (Mar 5, 2022)

Kane Lives said:


> FA (and no doubt other furry sites) are in a buzz, now that Paypal no longer services Russia (and Ukraine).
> 
> Wonder just how many RU artists were underpinning the furry art community.



Russian furfag FR95 realizes she might have to get a real job now:





Mentioned this in the happenings thread, but I believe this is the first time in history where two countries which both host furry conventions have been at war with each other. Looks like that's it for the Furfag Peace Theory.


----------



## Rat Lord (Mar 5, 2022)

Vault said:


> This is going to be interesting, considering the FA frontpage was always oversatured with Russian YCH artists spamming their reminder images constantly.
> 
> Already seeing some Russian artists move to other payment platforms, but I know many folk do not like using alternatives since the security for needing to do a chargeback and all can be less strict.


Jesus fucking christ


----------



## Derped223 (Mar 5, 2022)

Sharklaser said:


> Russian furfag FR95 realizes she might have to get a real job now:
> 
> View attachment 3045070
> 
> Mentioned this in the happenings thread, but I believe this is the first time in history where two countries which both host furry conventions have been at war with each other. Looks like that's it for the Furfag Peace Theory.


Not like getting a job is gonna do much, considering that the Ruble is now on it's way to being the newdeutsche mark.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Mar 6, 2022)

Derped223 said:


> Not like getting a job is gonna do much, considering that the Ruble is now on it's way to being the newdeutsche mark.View attachment 3046433


I feel sorry for the Russian citizens that are negatively impacted by all these sanctions because it's not their fault (unless they voted for Putin) but I have 0 sympathy for furry artists.

I would say now is the best time for some cheap commissions but I don't have a PayPal alternative.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Mar 6, 2022)

Kuchipatchi said:


> I would say now is the best time for some cheap commissions but I don't have a PayPal alternative.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Mar 7, 2022)

Kuchipatchi said:


> (unless they voted for Putin)



It’s Russia, I’m pretty sure by their numbers 99 percent of the country “voted” for Putin, and the other 1% mysteriously disappeared.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 7, 2022)

Shit's going down with NeosVR and the crypto side of things. The furfags running the operation are in shambles.
I can't fucking archive because the site's being a piece of shit but I'll still drop links so someone else can:


			https://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1srv4o3
		



			https://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1srv51s
		



			https://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1srvmba
		



			https://twitter.com/Frooxius/status/1491880566479892483


----------



## One Sick Puppy (Mar 7, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> View attachment 3051518
> 
> Shit's going down with NeosVR and the crypto side of things. The furfags running the operation are in shambles.
> I can't fucking archive because the site's being a piece of shit but I'll still drop links so someone else can:
> ...


Took absolutely fucking forever to archive but here you go.
https://archive.ph/Z2qvWhttps://archive.ph/Cup7Yhttps://archive.ph/dTKJjhttps://archive.ph/9WWm6 This last link took 8 hours to archive.


----------



## SandyCat (Mar 8, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> View attachment 3051518
> 
> Shit's going down with NeosVR and the crypto side of things. The furfags running the operation are in shambles.
> I can't fucking archive because the site's being a piece of shit but I'll still drop links so someone else can:
> ...


How fragile is your project if people posting green frogs can send it into a death spiral? Sounds like it was doomed well from the start. Also looks like another shitty crypto scam


----------



## D.Va (Mar 8, 2022)

nigga it's a vr chatroom, just put the crypto tards in one room and the furries in the other and everyone is happy.


----------



## TheDrinkyCrow (Mar 8, 2022)

Jesse Frosst Fursuits has been accused of so much over the years, particularly stealing  another fursuit makers head bases. Today people are accusing them of being a zoophile/dating a zoophile. Unfortunately it likely won't be enough traction to actually take them down. They've been able to get past multiple controversies and allegations in the past.



			https://twitter.com/larkaftadark/status/1500755885081120770?t=fqBYYZVJNofz6eFz0IAqGg&s=19
		


Not sure if I should upload all screenshots. But they apoarently sell a Plush feral dog pussy as an add on to their fursuits


----------



## omori (Mar 8, 2022)

TheDrinkyCrow said:


> Jesse Frosst Fursuits has been accused of so much over the years, particularly stealing  another fursuit makers head bases. Today people are accusing them of being a zoophile/dating a zoophile. Unfortunately it likely won't be enough traction to actually take them down. They've been able to get past multiple controversies and allegations in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her fursuit making website is currently down.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 9, 2022)

omori said:


> Her fursuit making website is currently down.


At least some archives exist, including the pricing list.



			https://archive.ph/DBI0C
		



			https://archive.ph/boB3e


----------



## FlipTopBox (Mar 9, 2022)

Somebody already posted about this in the Dogpatch thread but it may as well get posted here too.

Recently, furry """"""""""news"""""""""" site Dogpatch Press posted an article essentially accusing a number of furry artists of being fascists.
full article (archive)

The article grasps at straws and uses a lot "guilt by association" to try to connect some of these artists to fascism. Including calling the artist KatzenKompf a fascist because he has a German username. Many people weren't happy about this and their tweet promoting the article (archive) is currently getting ratio'd.

They have also started hiding replies that are calling them out. You can still read hidden replies here.


----------



## Juan? (Mar 9, 2022)

Captain Coomer said:


> Somebody already posted about this in the Dogpatch thread but it may as well get posted here too.
> 
> Recently, furry """"""""""news"""""""""" site Dogpatch Press posted an article essentially accusing a number of furry artists of being fascists.
> full article (archive)
> ...


Due to the backlash, it seems that the article was altered. Thankfully, the original was archived.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Mar 9, 2022)

Twitter got into the action. There is a Tweet about several furry Rossiyan artists not being able to get pai due to PayPal cancelling Rossiya.
In a surprisingly smart move, a fur suggested Bitcoin.
Drama ensued.



			https://nitter.namazso.eu/foxstoryDA/status/1500200555129589767
		



			https://archive.ph/cfi5T


----------



## BubblesLahey (Mar 9, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Twitter got into the action. There is a Tweet about several furry Rossiyan artists not being able to get pai due to PayPal cancelling Rossiya.
> In a surprisingly smart move, a fur suggested Bitcoin.
> Drama ensued.
> 
> ...


Furries whining about not being able to commission or get paid for drawing their Murrporn is totally hilarious. ;D 

It's time for all the Manchildren to grow up and get real jobs.


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Mar 10, 2022)

Captain Coomer said:


> Somebody already posted about this in the Dogpatch thread but it may as well get posted here too.
> 
> Recently, furry """"""""""news"""""""""" site Dogpatch Press posted an article essentially accusing a number of furry artists of being fascists.
> full article (archive)
> ...


Love how Patch tries to pass this off as a "guest article" as if it's not written by him and his insane 18-year-old sycophants in his Telegram groups. Hope people use this opportunity to spill more dirt on him. Heard from people local to him that he had a 17-year-old boyfriend at one point (Patch was much older) and nobody's had the balls to say anything, out of fear they'd be "canceled" by him and his nutsy followers.

Also love he goes through all this effort to hide replies criticizing him. Only he's allowed to say mean things about other people, I guess. Everyone who criticizes him will probably end up on one of his dumbass "block lists".


----------



## Blacklight (Mar 10, 2022)

Larka said:


> I come today to tell you all a tale of chromosome-deniers and high intensity assmad.
> 
> *The TL;DR - Degenerate makes other degenerates 500% mad with the radical and extreme notion that men aren't women and women aren't men. An autistic discord slapfight ensues.*
> 
> ...


Since I'm the retard in question and I just found this post I'll say that Theory said he was looking into 'legal avenues' against me before blocking me on Telegram.


----------



## Desumorphine (Mar 10, 2022)

Blacklight said:


> Since I'm the retard in question


You will have to be way, *way* more specific than this.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 10, 2022)

Blacklight said:


> Since I'm the retard in question and I just found this post I'll say that Theory said he was looking into 'legal avenues' against me before blocking me on Telegram.


You will never be a woman, nigger. Kill yourself.



Nice phone number.




Spoiler: Why






FA's search is stupid useful for once.


----------



## D.Va (Mar 10, 2022)

lmao what the fuck are those boobs. this is what you get when the client asks to show everything


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 10, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> You will never be a woman, nigger. Kill yourself.
> View attachment 3061331
> Nice phone number.
> 
> ...


And this is why I follow furry drama: no matter who wins, everybody involved is a retard and/or a freak and it's always amusing.


----------



## Blacklight (Mar 10, 2022)

Desumorphine said:


> You will have to be way, *way* more specific than this.


I'm the one who started the entire drama with Strype by talking about it in Negative's telegram


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 10, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> And this is why I follow furry drama: no matter who wins, everybody involved is a retard and/or a freak and it's always amusing.


The only thing I will regret is that the dragon faggot will probably call this an achievement, or even worse Strype thinks this is supporting him. I urge them if they read this to swallow nails covered in anthrax.


----------



## Blacklight (Mar 10, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> The only thing I will regret is that the dragon faggot will probably call this an achievement, or even worse Strype thinks this is supporting him. I urge them if they read this to swallow nails covered in anthrax.


Dude. I know I'm a degenerate. I try to maintain some self-awareness to the stupid shit I do. I personally don't like Strype since they use their trans shit as a shield and have scammed a number of my friends for hundreds of dollars. If I can just make them slightly upset then so be it. 

And I get it. This place doesn't like the power leveling but if I can provide more stupid shit to laugh at then fine.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Mar 11, 2022)

Vault said:


> This is going to be interesting, considering the FA frontpage was always oversatured with Russian YCH artists spamming their reminder images constantly.
> 
> Already seeing some Russian artists move to other payment platforms, but I know many folk do not like using alternatives since the security for needing to do a chargeback and all can be less strict.


Also furries hate using alternatives like Cryptocurrencies or even wiring money.


----------



## SocialDislocationAuto (Mar 11, 2022)

Blacklight said:


> Dude. I know I'm a degenerate. I try to maintain some self-awareness to the stupid shit I do. I personally don't like Strype since they use their trans shit as a shield and have scammed a number of my friends for hundreds of dollars. If I can just make them slightly upset then so be it.
> 
> And I get it. This place doesn't like the power leveling but if I can provide more stupid shit to laugh at then fine.


Are you that fucking dick show hanger on? The one who says he domed the men in white coats what tried to take him to anti-degenerate camp?


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Mar 11, 2022)

A bit off topic and not yet discussed but apparently a pedophile telegram channel has come up.



			https://t.me/chihhfdssetg
		


Naturally I did my duty and reported and found these people and accounts.



Spoiler


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Mar 11, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> A bit off topic and not yet discussed but apparently a pedophile telegram channel has come up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for double post but I needed to post spoilers. Also a look through the group lists would definitely be work looking through.



Spoiler


----------



## Toolbox (Mar 11, 2022)

Cedric_Eff said:


> Also furries hate using alternatives like Cryptocurrencies or even wiring money.


The general furfag community hates anything that challenges their current status quo. Nothing new.


----------



## Desumorphine (Mar 11, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Sorry for double post but I needed to post spoilers. Also a look through the group lists would definitely be work looking through.


I need to stop browsing AC while eating.


----------



## Lion (Mar 11, 2022)

the amount of zoophiles in that chat really show if you’re into one fucked up thing, you’re really into all of them.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Mar 11, 2022)

Lion said:


> the amount of zoophiles in that chat really show if you’re into one fucked up thing, you’re really into all of them.


Yeah open zoophiles, pedophiles, it's almost like cub furries should be a giant fucking red flag to everyone.


Also edit I've discovered some exceptional sick members.
Not safe for Anyone's like and all are screenshots. ((Legal tip I've wasn't able to censor anything so please if it's illegal delete and repost with legally edited pictures.))


Spoiler



[/Spoiler]


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 11, 2022)

I feel bad for anyone willing to go out of their way to find these people, since they'll have to periodically buy a new drive to replace the previous one they put a hammer to.


----------



## SandyCat (Mar 11, 2022)

Blacklight said:


> Dude. I know I'm a degenerate. I try to maintain some self-awareness to the stupid shit I do. I personally don't like Strype since they use their trans shit as a shield and have scammed a number of my friends for hundreds of dollars. If I can just make them slightly upset then so be it.
> 
> And I get it. This place doesn't like the power leveling but if I can provide more stupid shit to laugh at then fine.


Powerleveling on the farms to get at someone is like shaking a autistic beehive hoping most of the bees go towards the target instead of at you


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Mar 12, 2022)

Cedric_Eff said:


> Also furries hate using alternatives like Cryptocurrencies or even wiring money.





Toolbox said:


> The general furfag community hates anything that challenges their current status quo. Nothing new.


I say that is leftist 'BITCOIN IS A TERFSRUN PONZI ZCHEME THAT WHECKS TH ENVIRONMENT!!!!!' panic that is motivating these furries. They talk about how you cannot pay rent or cat food in Bitcoin, how the value of Bitcoin is volatile yet overall falling, and how government regulators are going to mess with crypto-havers wanting to convert Bitcoin to cash.

Speaking of such, FurAffinity is forbidding blockchain-pushing:





			https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/10158548


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 12, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I say that is leftist 'BITCOIN IS A TERFSRUN PONZI ZCHEME THAT WHECKS TH ENVIRONMENT!!!!!' panic that is motivating these furries. They talk about how you cannot pay rent or cat food in Bitcoin, how the value of Bitcoin is volatile yet overall falling, and how government regulators are going to mess with crypto-havers wanting to convert Bitcoin to cash.
> 
> Speaking of such, FurAffinity is forbidding blockchain-pushing:
> View attachment 3065916
> ...


Their russian artists will be migrating en masse, I can assure you this.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Mar 12, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> Their russian artists will be migrating en masse, I can assure you this.


...migrating to another country or to cryptocurrency?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 12, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> ...migrating to another country or to cryptocurrency?


To another website.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Mar 12, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> ...migrating to another country or to cryptocurrency?





Uncle Warren said:


> To another website.


I think the answer is D. All of the above.


----------



## D.Va (Mar 13, 2022)

in which @NONSTOPPUP still wants gibs for playing 300bpm wubshit on a laptop:




Why? Because a con from 2019 had a billboard. This was the year when the Mystery Skulls did a gig at FWA, which was devastating news for the laptop DJs.

I understand why this guy is liked in the community but he’s delusional if he thinks he deserves thousands of $ from the con venue for pressing buttons on a macbook and snorting cocaine. I always assumed the DJs weren’t compensated… because they just aren’t good. It’s a footnote and something to do at 11pm when literally nothing else is happening. If you don’t want to do it, there’s a line of people with horrible taste in music who really want to show you.

I can’t speak for the musicians, but if Renard is any indication I’d reckon most of them orbiting this guy have a scattershot on the DSM-V.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Mar 13, 2022)

D.Va said:


> in which @NONSTOPPUP still wants gibs for playing 300bpm wubshit on a laptop:
> 
> View attachment 3068008
> View attachment 3068009
> ...


If you want pay, don't agree to do it for free. If you think furries as a whole care, attempt to start a movement and learn the reality is they don't. Also the anger at it being anyone other than a furry hired on as a DJ is just weird to me. These people aren't there for the con, they are there for a job. They also had enough name to be worth it in the cons eyes to pay their asking price.


----------



## BipolarPon (Mar 13, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> A bit off topic and not yet discussed but apparently a pedophile telegram channel has come up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do so many sick fuck up people use Telegram.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 13, 2022)

BipolarPon said:


> Why do so many sick fuck up people use Telegram.


It's already a popular platform, and it being privacy-minded helps these same sick fucks feel safe in sharing their degeneracy.


----------



## Strayserval (Mar 13, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Yeah open zoophiles, pedophiles, it's almost like cub furries should be a giant fucking red flag to everyone.
> 
> 
> Also edit I've discovered some exceptional sick members.
> ...


Scumbutt seems to be posting photo's of real kids the most. any chance you can screen cap his profile?


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Mar 13, 2022)

Strayserval said:


> Scumbutt seems to be posting photo's of real kids the most. any chance you can screen cap his profile?


The other account deleted their information but this one should still be around


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Mar 13, 2022)

BipolarPon said:


> Why do so many sick fuck up people use Telegram.


In the years past it used to be a lawless messenger service which naturally drew degenerates, furries, troons, and other assorted mentally ill individuals. But over those years telegram has (or supposedly) been taking a more proactive stance in monitoring that kind of behavior thanks to increased scrutiny from both normal people and law enforcement alike. You can also add on those who infiltrate these places and expose the sick bastards within it. Unfortunately it's still quite the den of bullshit but not as bad as it was years ago.


----------



## Desumorphine (Mar 13, 2022)

D.Va said:


> in which @NONSTOPPUP still wants gibs for playing 300bpm wubshit on a laptop:
> 
> View attachment 3068008
> View attachment 3068009
> ...


Tbf DJs should get compensated like any other venue worker but you'd think that this is discussed beforehand, as one always should. So I am not sure what the ALL CAPS ALL THE TIME dog is talking about.


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Mar 13, 2022)

Desumorphine said:


> Tbf DJs should get compensated like any other venue worker but you'd think that this is discussed beforehand, as one always should. So I am not sure what the ALL CAPS ALL THE TIME dog is talking about.


Furry cons are all volunteer labor, even the stage hands (unless it's a rare case where the venue is a convention center with a union contract).

If these DJs are so good they think they deserve pay, they should book actual gigs instead of a furry convention. Except they can't book outside work, and that's why they're playing a furry convention


----------



## Dr.Troonenstein (Mar 13, 2022)

Cool Dog said:


> So sqrlyjack is now troonyfying sanic characters too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is it with the penis bulges? I thought the whole point of being a tranny was to become a real woman/man. Isn’t that why most of ‘em chop their cocks off or extend their pussies? He even made a comic about his tranified Bunnie Rabbot losing its dick and depicting it as something horrifying.


Spoiler: Penis Theft






https://www.furaffinity.net/view/45132431/ (Archive)
The crab-goblin wizard just granted you any FtM troon’s ultimate desire. Insta-SRS free of charge. You should be over the fucking moon (at least until you get depression from being something you’re not and join the 41%).


And just to further rub it in, check out his take on Dr Robotnik
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/41975597/ (Archive)



Real subtle, right? You know, apart from the whole polluting the environment and turning people into robots (on second thought, turning people into robots is fine as long as they're trannies or furries), I think I could really get behind this guy.
And in the true spirit of wokeness, he also decided to turn the lead white (or blue rather), cisgender, heterosexual male into one of the bad guys to elevate the status of Trannie Rabbot.




Also, thought I’d post some more pics of his.


Spoiler: Shitty Troonfur Art



https://www.furaffinity.net/view/41918469/ (Archive)



https://www.furaffinity.net/view/43007824/ (Archive)



Is he honestly suggesting that we “transphobes” secretly find troons hot? Really?

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/44754591/ (Archive)



Yeah, you’ll get that by LARPing as something you’re not.

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/45061701/ (Archive)



But I thought youse wuz an atheist?

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/41918415/ (Archive)



https://www.furaffinity.net/view/41918434/ (Archive)



Speaks for itself.

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/41918353/ (Archive)



https://www.furaffinity.net/view/41918570/ (Archive)



https://www.furaffinity.net/view/41918586/ (Archive)



https://www.furaffinity.net/view/42637694/ (Archive)



https://www.furaffinity.net/view/43008965/ (Archive)



More appropriation of fictional characters to push a pro-trannie/pro-commie ideology.

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/41918819/ (Archive)



Say it with me, C-O-P-E!!!

Also, prepare your eyebleach for the next few.

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/44013518/ (Archive)



Yeah, I can understand why folks might have difficulty referring to you by female pronouns when you've got _an 8-foot dong!!!_

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/44016176/ (Archive)



https://www.furaffinity.net/view/42591337/ (Archive)



Weight gain & mpreg, of course! And he, of course has the arrogance to declare Bunnie & Antoine being cishet a "headcannon".

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/44313540/ (Archive)



You know, I actually like this one. You know why? Cuz it’s gonna be so fucking prophetic when Sqrly & the rest of his degenerate buddies have their communist revolution and the commies decide they’re no longer useful and have them thrown in the gulags to rot. Come to think of it, a commie revolution doesn’t sound all that bad.



Transfurs really are the worst of the worst. Combine the degeneracy of furries with the degeneracy of troons and you've got yourself one vile concoction. If only these fictional characters could come into the real world and see what kind of shit their "fans" do to them. On a less angry note, I would absolutely love it if someone did some Ben Garrison 4Chan troll edits of Sqrly's work and royally piss him off. Also, I would love if Sqrly troonified that dragon character from SatAM's second season that nobody liked. Wouldn't take much effort as she already kinda looks like a trannie.


----------



## Misery Niggas (Mar 14, 2022)

I'm still waiting for this troon faggot to produce enough more material that's actually thread worthy.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 14, 2022)

Isn't that the same artist who did the shemale bubsy thing?


----------



## Misery Niggas (Mar 14, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> Isn't that the same artist who did the shemale bubsy thing?


correct. And this was wayy before  the full troonout years ago when he was just another run of the mill furry artist.


----------



## Cool Dog (Mar 14, 2022)

@Dr.Troonenstein can't quote the troon bunny post, anyway

Jesus fuck the autism, isn't sqrlyjack near 40? and he's writing that headcannon about a shitty cartoon from three decades ago? 

And all that commie-style propaganda with the agitprop aesthetic, I'm guessing he cant read history:




You know the troony bubsy was kinda funny but this obsession with troony "side character but from a shitty cartoon made by marketing drones from the early 90s"-bunny with a bulge reveals a rabbithole (jej) of insanity. The constant need for gotchas and "wins" against even hasbeens like shapiro, the increasingly cringy scenarios, the artstyle getting more and more ugly and disgusting, etc

No surprise he's making so many references to depression and dysphoria, nigga is probably at the end of his rope (double jej) and should be on meds or more likely he's off his meds and spiraling down

Shame, nigga had more talent than the average furry, but its going more insane than the average furry-troony does


----------



## TheRetardKing (Mar 14, 2022)

Some autistic kid in my classroom told us furries aren't zoophiles before saying 'furryphobic'. Do I throw him under a tard bus or something?


----------



## Big Bang (Mar 14, 2022)

TheRetardKing said:


> Some autistic kid in my classroom told us furries aren't zoophiles before saying 'furryphobic'. Do I throw him under a tard bus or something?


How much you want to bet he fucks his dog?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 14, 2022)

TheBigOne said:


> How much you want to bet he fucks his dog?


Come on, let's be fair here.

Even odds that the dog fucks him instead.


----------



## Haint (Mar 14, 2022)

TheRetardKing said:


> Some autistic kid in my classroom told us furries aren't zoophiles before saying 'furryphobic'. Do I throw him under a tard bus or something?


Even better. Wait till the sperg is drawing furries or looking at yiff in class. They all do, without fail. Snatch it up, show the class and yell "looks like we have a dog fucker in our room!" Works everytime. The kid won't escape the resulting torment until he graduates or leaves.


----------



## Bring Me the animal goods (Mar 14, 2022)

So buzzly, an art site thats trying to become the next Devianart, sent out a site wide user poll.

of course the site is filled with furries. So you already know the percentage of some of the answers.
how they're worded has be fucking dying though
Here are a few out of the 34 questions that are my favorites 


Spoiler


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Mar 14, 2022)

Bring Me the animal goods said:


> View attachment 3072962


That is arbitrary.
How about not letting erotic art at all?

More seriously, a lot of those questions and responses have this anti-woke feeling, 'empathy towards fictional characters' aside.


----------



## 420BlazeMy3601337Vagick (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Thistle (Mar 14, 2022)

Since when does a "art" website that people use to "commision" "art", ban the promotion of a form of payment?

Literally, that's the entire context.



			https://archive.ph/b9f7f


----------



## Spoonomancer (Mar 14, 2022)

Thistle said:


> View attachment 3073268
> Since when does a "art" website that people use to "commision" "art", ban the promotion of a form of payment?
> 
> Literally, that's the entire context.
> ...


Crypto Currency, under the right circumstances, could be a questionable rule addition at best. However, with the introduction of NFT's, Crypto has been turned into a mere "haha check out our STONKS, fellow Redditors! To the moon, amiright Elon Musk lovers?" type situation where nobody really gives a shit that bitcoin _can theoretically be used_ as a form of currency anymore, very unfortunately. That, and the fact that you forget that furries are, by and large, heavily against the idea of how crypto uses up so much energy to even be made.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 14, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> That, and the fact that you forget that furries are, by and large, heavily against the idea of how crypto uses up so much energy to even be made.


Haha, Nuclear Reactor Steam Turbines go Vrrr


----------



## Just wandering (Mar 14, 2022)

Thistle said:


> View attachment 3073268
> Since when does a "art" website that people use to "commision" "art", ban the promotion of a form of payment?
> 
> Literally, that's the entire context.
> ...


yup as I know furry seem to have a particualy deep hatred toward NFT


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Mar 14, 2022)

Thistle said:


> View attachment 3073268
> Since when does a "art" website that people use to "commision" "art", ban the promotion of a form of payment?
> 
> Literally, that's the entire context.
> ...


I already talked abou the above situation and its explanation:


The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I say that is leftist 'BITCOIN IS A TERFSRUN PONZI ZCHEME THAT WHECKS TH ENVIRONMENT!!!!!' panic that is motivating these furries. They talk about how you cannot pay rent or cat food in Bitcoin, how the value of Bitcoin is volatile yet overall falling, and how government regulators are going to mess with crypto-havers wanting to convert Bitcoin to cash.
> 
> Speaking of such, FurAffinity is forbidding blockchain-pushing:
> View attachment 3065916
> ...


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Mar 15, 2022)

Bring Me the animal goods said:


> So buzzly, an art site thats trying to become the next Devianart, sent out a site wide user poll.
> View attachment 3072940
> of course the site is filled with furries. So you already know the percentage of some of the answers.
> how they're worded has be fucking dying though
> ...


Someone brought this up to me. Asking what I thought the context was. I assumed Russia and Ukraine. I'll paste here the reason for this I was told:


> Some users of a site were calling to ban zoophilic content and zoophiles. One of the admins went on a racist bender and made this "user quiz" in response.


----------



## BipolarPon (Mar 15, 2022)

Cool Dog said:


> @Dr.Troonenstein can't quote the troon bunny post, anyway
> 
> Jesus fuck the autism, isn't sqrlyjack near 40? and he's writing that headcannon about a shitty cartoon from three decades ago?
> 
> ...


I like his artstyle, too bad it's being wasted coomer commie bullshit. Like dude is pretty deranged I believe he got banned from Twitter because of his behavior. I think he can get a thread based on his art alone.


----------



## FingerLiger (Mar 15, 2022)

Bring Me the animal goods said:


> So buzzly, an art site thats trying to become the next Devianart, sent out a site wide user poll.
> View attachment 3072940
> of course the site is filled with furries. So you already know the percentage of some of the answers.
> how they're worded has be fucking dying though
> ...


Buzzly . art is a site I watched just because I was curious where it was going to go, it went down hard, harder than a furfag when they are outed as a zoo. But the questions are autism at its finest.

Also didn't they pull the Gumroad and turned off deactivation? and hide profiles that call them out? Because people were tired of their degeneracy? Man so much autism at once haha.


----------



## omori (Mar 15, 2022)

D.Va said:


> in which @NONSTOPPUP still wants gibs for playing 300bpm wubshit on a laptop:
> 
> View attachment 3068008
> View attachment 3068009
> ...


This is literally the first time ive heard about people being upset about mystery skulls at fwa all those years back. They were fresh off the animated short’s success and i heard zero negative things about them playing. Bit all of a sudden _now_ its a problem.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Mar 15, 2022)

BipolarPon said:


> I like his artstyle, too bad it's being wasted coomer commie bullshit. Like dude is pretty deranged I believe he got banned from Twitter because of his behavior. I think he can get a thread based on his art alone.


...a deranged artstyle befitting a deranged mind.


----------



## Kled (Mar 15, 2022)

Bring Me the animal goods said:


> So buzzly, an art site thats trying to become the next Devianart, sent out a site wide user poll.
> View attachment 3072940
> of course the site is filled with furries. So you already know the percentage of some of the answers.
> how they're worded has be fucking dying though
> ...


Archive is slow as fuck right now but apparently one of the mods has been outed as a pedophile as well according to this post:


			https://twitter.com/CytricAcidArt/status/1503887749480435722?s=20&t=QfyM5VzipAlYl4JvBzd14A
		


Take it with a grain of salt; I've been following this drama pretty much all day now and there's so many rumors going around about the mods and this whole situation as well.


----------



## Beverly Laurel (Mar 15, 2022)

Bring Me the animal goods said:


> So buzzly, an art site thats trying to become the next Devianart, sent out a site wide user poll.
> View attachment 3072940
> of course the site is filled with furries. So you already know the percentage of some of the answers.
> how they're worded has be fucking dying though
> ...


Holy fuck, I've been keeping up with this site for the past 2 weeks. Even though it's filled to the brim with furries and kweer children and adults, something just kept drawing me back. Certain members freaked out since the incest ban, but ever since the poll the entire website has been absolutely shitting itself, and people started spamming some of the dev's profiles with bullshit. It's an incredibly hilarious thing to witness.

Part of me almost feels bad for the devs but this is so fucking embarrassing to witness, for both parties, I can't look away. For staff because they don't know how to do damage control, and for the members because they chimped out so hard on a dumbass art site. Feels like everyone involved in this has brain damage. The site used to have a discord but they nuked it I can only assume due to overwhelming complaints about the content bans, so I wonder how they plan on handling this honestly.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 15, 2022)

Kled said:


> Archive is slow as fuck right now but apparently one of the mods has been outed as a pedophile as well according to this post:
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/CytricAcidArt/status/1503887749480435722?s=20&t=QfyM5VzipAlYl4JvBzd14A
> ...


Frankly this is just Ferzu all over again.


----------



## Pukebucket (Mar 16, 2022)

"Only over half the site hated our poll, it's fine!"
Pokemutt also can't do percentages, apparently. He's allegedly been either removed or stepped down from being on staff and deleted his socials following the chomo allegations, leaving the site solely in the hands of ChStark/Chris and the remaining staff, who are continuing to claim they have no mod privelages anymore via Twitter. Last I heard, Chris was still gleefully smacking the hornet's nest with his half-chub.

Meanwhile Buzzly's front page has been very fun to watch.

It's been like this pretty much the entire day. Blurred are actual art, all the rest (I'd say maybe 90%) are hiatus/ditching posts. There are claims that "someone" on staff removed the ability to delete gallery uploads, and the only way to remove accounts now is to contact Buzzly staff directly. Despite this, users have found that you can still replace the image files even if you can't remove them entirely, so a lot of the site now looks like the above as people attempt to bawleet their work for fear that boogeyman ChStark might turn it into NFTs. Or they're uploading offensive content in it's place to attempt to bait any remaining staff into permabanning them.


If things continue to escalate Buzzly may warrant a community watch thread, but that's assuming the site doesn't get nuked within the next week.


----------



## BubblesLahey (Mar 16, 2022)

There is another sicko posting to a furry board videos of animal cruelty toward monkeys.


Spoiler: A furry tries to justify animal abuse against monkeys with flawed logic.






			https://lulz.net/furi/res/3650651.html
		



			https://web.archive.org/web/20220316110533/https://lulz.net/furi/res/3650651.html


----------



## Juan? (Mar 16, 2022)

BubblesLahey said:


> There is another sicko posting to a furry board videos of animal cruelty toward monkeys.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A furry tries to justify animal abuse against monkeys with flawed logic.
> ...


It's lulz.net, that place is like /trash/ but somehow worse.


----------



## FingerLiger (Mar 16, 2022)

Kled said:


> Archive is slow as fuck right now but apparently one of the mods has been outed as a pedophile as well according to this post:
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/CytricAcidArt/status/1503887749480435722?s=20&t=QfyM5VzipAlYl4JvBzd14A
> ...


I looked into the tweet more and as of right now Pokemutt has deleted all their accounts giving the claims even more weight- My friend checked all their accounts and Pokefag Thanos snapped themselves out of existence like that.


----------



## Kled (Mar 16, 2022)

FingerLiger said:


> I looked into the tweet more and as of right now Pokemutt has deleted all their accounts giving the claims even more weight- My friend checked all their accounts and Pokefag Thanos snapped themselves out of existence like that.


I saw that and laughed but at least the callout post itself has the screencaps so the proof is still there.  Is there anything else available on that dude?  I heard something about him running another mow defunct art site as well.


----------



## Pukebucket (Mar 16, 2022)

Kled said:


> I saw that and laughed but at least the callout post itself has the screencaps so the proof is still there.  Is there anything else available on that dude?  I heard something about him running another mow defunct art site as well.


I can vaguely recall him and a few other Buzzly staff members (Nym, one of the mods who posted calling out the devs over the poll, was one of them) being on the ArtRi.se development server, though the project has been dead in the water since the site founder developed a brain tumor. Someone (not sure if it was Nym or Pokemutt himself) posted the link for Buzzly's server as a temporary hangout space once ArtRi.se announced it was being iced.

*Edit*: Just double-checked and Pokemutt/RedArcanine was indeed working for ArtRi.se.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 16, 2022)

BubblesLahey said:


> There is another sicko posting to a furry board videos of animal cruelty toward monkeys.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A furry tries to justify animal abuse against monkeys with flawed logic.
> ...


This isn't lulz.net and we are not your personal army, neck yourself nigger.



Pukebucket said:


> the site founder developed a brain tumor


A literal one or figurative? With furries and cancer you can't tell anymore.


----------



## FingerLiger (Mar 16, 2022)

Pukebucket said:


> I can vaguely recall him and a few other Buzzly staff members (Nym, one of the mods who posted calling out the devs over the poll, was one of them) being on the ArtRi.se development server, though the project has been dead in the water since the site founder developed a brain tumor. Someone (not sure if it was Nym or Pokemutt himself) posted the link for Buzzly's server as a temporary hangout space once ArtRi.se announced it was being iced.
> 
> *Edit*: Just double-checked and Pokemutt/RedArcanine was indeed working for ArtRi.se.
> View attachment 3076573


man, it has been ages since I heard about ArtRi.se- A friend of mine told me of that as well back when it was becoming a thing- Not surprised that a pedo would come to the idea of working on art projects...Given that the art community is mostly children.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Mar 16, 2022)

Someone mentioned 3 ALTernative payment systems that Rossiyans can use, since PayPal no longer serves Rossiya.



			https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/10155927
		



			https://archive.ph/W4nIg
		


In short:

https://www.buymeacoffee.com/ makes a grea tip jar and can store dollars, but you must withdraw at least $20 and payout i slow.
https://boosty.to/ makes an easy monthly payer with several payment options, but you can only use rubbles and have to pay a 10% fee.
https://paysend.com is fast and requires 0 fees, but support is poor.


----------



## BubblesLahey (Mar 16, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> This isn't lulz.net and we are not your personal army, neck yourself nigger.
> 
> 
> A literal one or figurative? With furries and cancer you can't tell anymore.


I'm as white as you are. Just keep on being a dance monkey on the golf course but leave the golf balls alone. They don't belong shoved up your foreskin Uncle Warren/Cinox.




Spoiler: Dance Monkey Dance


----------



## Dr.Troonenstein (Mar 16, 2022)

Cool Dog said:


> @Dr.Troonenstein can't quote the troon bunny post, anyway
> 
> Jesus fuck the autism, isn't sqrlyjack near 40? and he's writing that headcannon about a shitty cartoon from three decades ago?
> 
> You know the troony bubsy was kinda funny but this obsession with troony "side character but from a shitty cartoon made by marketing drones from the early 90s"-bunny with a bulge reveals a rabbithole (jej) of insanity. The constant need for gotchas and "wins" against even hasbeens like shapiro, the increasingly cringy scenarios, the artstyle getting more and more ugly and disgusting, etc


Well that "shitty cartoon" is considered one of the best Saturday morning cartoons of the 90s, if not all time, though mainly by furries & nostalgiatards. Hell, they're so obsessed they whine about the the characters from it not being in the newer Sonic games/shows/comics. Especially the Sally Acorn and to a lesser extent, Bunnie Rabbot (the aforementioned hated dragon character Dulcy also does have a very small number of fans among the really autistic). Doesn't help that they're sexualized (Sally has a rather curvcoues figure and Bunnie is desgined to be a literal playboy bunny with mechanical parts. You know, feminists & leftards in general like to complain about the supposed negative effects of sexualizing human women. Yet they turn a blind eye to animal women both anthropromorphic and even feral being sexualized which has definitely had a negative effect in creating a perverted fandom of degenerates which worships these characters like they were sex gods).

Sqrly really is fucking delusional if he thinks people who don’t like trannies like him are secretly attracted to them. It's like he's trying to revive the old "anti-gay person is secretly gay" cliche in a new form. Like I said before, I would really love it if someone out there did to Sqrly's artwork what those 4chan trolls did to Ben Garrison's cartoons. And I suppose out of a sick sense of curiosity, I would also love it if Sqrly troonified Dulcy before he either 41%'s himself or gets gulaged by his "comrades". 


Cool Dog said:


> And all that commie-style propaganda with the agitprop aesthetic, I'm guessing he cant read history:


And this is why I actually kinda want a modern commie revolution to happen as it would be absolutely delicious, karmatic irony if sqrly & his buddies were betrayed and possibly tortured and/or killed painfully by the very political ideology they wholeheartedly supported.


Haint said:


> Even better. Wait till the sperg is drawing furries or looking at yiff in class. They all do, without fail. Snatch it up, show the class and yell "looks like we have a dog fucker in our room!" Works everytime. The kid won't escape the resulting torment until he graduates or leaves.


Or kills himself. Though it'd be careful if I were you in case he's crazy enough to slit your throat in your sleep in revenge.


420BlazeMy3601337Vagick said:


>


Ain’t the first time. He’s also been targeted by this troonfur in training who goes by the name of "Suris The Skeptic" who seems to have been talked about a few times in the Breadtube & VTuber threads.


			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtmWyTT5PeY
		



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZNexkjH5J4
		



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUbrfNmf6YM
		



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qA8Gvj4Q8bY
		



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L50OH-Ekj6E
		



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZatZM-XOf_0
		



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Zx90qfmj10
		









						Cmon Matt Walsh, It's Not "Indoctrination"
					

All My Links Can Be Found Here: https://linktr.ee/SurisSkepticShoutout To YaraKoro For  our new Stream Opening! Comissions open at: https://twitter.com/YaraK...




					www.youtube.com
				











						Wait, LGBTQ Cult Recruitment?! Matt Walsh Goes on Anti Trans Tirade!
					

Wait, LGBTQ Cult Recruitment?! Matt Walsh Goes on Anti Trans Tirade!This guy's gone off the deep end...------------------------------------------------------...




					www.youtube.com
				





			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAGosnnrPe4


----------



## Pukebucket (Mar 17, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> A literal one or figurative? With furries and cancer you can't tell anymore.


Literal; they haven't logged in in months across their socials from what I've seen and general consensus is they have died or are otherwise incapacitated, though some are hopeful they're just recovering in private. I'd also forgotten that another member of ArtRi.se's dev team passed earlier due to Covid earlier as well, pretty much leaving Pokemutt, Nym, and some discord helpers in charge in the meantime.

There are some rumors claiming Pokemutt took funds the raised by Artri.se donos to kickstart Buzzly since the first site wasn't going to be launching any time soon, although he may've been given permission from ArtRi.se staff to do so at the time. Either way Buzzly was very much built with the bones of ArtRi.se.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Mar 17, 2022)

I feel bad that Buzzly seems to be rotting. There is a need after deviantArt made tonnes of changes, but...


----------



## Crossed Animal (Mar 17, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I feel bad that Buzzly seems to be rotting. There is a need after deviantArt made tonnes of changes, but...


I feel the sentiment, but on the other hand, the recurring cycle of "a new, better website comes along to replace an old unbearable site only for them to fuck it up somehow" is getting a little tiring. Still waiting on that fabled "Furaffinity Killer" that won't end up dropping the ball.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Mar 17, 2022)

Crossed Animal said:


> I feel the sentiment, but on the other hand, the recurring cycle of "a new, better website comes along to replace an old unbearable site only for them to fuck it up somehow" is getting a little tiring. Still waiting on that fabled "Furaffinity Killer" that won't end up dropping the ball.


I remember FAOpen... and how the Silver Eagle was betrayed a that endeavour...


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Mar 17, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I feel bad that Buzzly seems to be rotting. There is a need after deviantArt made tonnes of changes, but...


The few posts whining about Buzzly that I could find were because the site banned certain pornographic material and apparently a single admin is banning random people, either that admin is based or he's a prick depending on the circumstances of those bans.

The only issue I see with the bad press would be that it discourages people from signing up on the site and then it slowly goes into irrelevancy, but other than that, it seems far better than DeviantArt at dealing with weird shit and furry coomers.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Mar 17, 2022)

the reason why so much art sites fail when there's seemingly huge demand for more websites seems similar to YouTube and new video-sharing platforms: While there is huge stated demand for a new website to rise up against DeviantArt or FurAffinity, it has been proven time and time again that there is little to no actual demand for new platforms. Combine this with the fact that furries are more likely to have skeletons in the closet more than normal web devs. A cursory glance at the PokeMutt/RedArcanine situation or Dragoneer's entire history on FA is a good way to see just what I mean about furry webdevs having entire skeletons in the closet.

 An example of what I mean with the "huge stated demand vs no actual demand" phrase is Weasyl, years ago during the FA Buyout _everyone_ moved their then-current galleries to Weasyl in hopes that they get an audience on there. Nowadays Weasyl is a mere ghost town with those who upload there only do so because it's an option through the "PostyBirb" Program. An example of what this all means is a random piece I can find on both FA (left) and Weasyl (right):


----------



## Rukario (Mar 17, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> the reason why so much art sites fail when there's seemingly huge demand for more websites seems similar to YouTube and new video-sharing platforms: While there is huge stated demand for a new website to rise up against DeviantArt or FurAffinity, it has been proven time and time again that there is little to no actual demand for new platforms. Combine this with the fact that furries are more likely to have skeletons in the closet more than normal web devs. A cursory glance at the PokeMutt/RedArcanine situation or Dragoneer's entire history on FA is a good way to see just what I mean about furry webdevs having entire skeletons in the closet.
> 
> An example of what I mean with the "huge stated demand vs no actual demand" phrase is Weasyl, years ago during the FA Buyout _everyone_ moved their then-current galleries to Weasyl in hopes that they get an audience on there. Nowadays Weasyl is a mere ghost town with those who upload there only do so because it's an option through the "PostyBirb" Program. An example of what this all means is a random piece I can find on both FA (left) and Weasyl (right):
> View attachment 3080575 View attachment 3080577


Its very much like what we've seen several times in the tech sector - although surveys might point to the general public thinking a new platform's new policies/features are a good idea, it doesn't mean they actually will switch over to it. Weasyl really was the OS/2 and Windows Phone of Furry Art sites.


----------



## Blacklight (Mar 17, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> the reason why so much art sites fail when there's seemingly huge demand for more websites seems similar to YouTube and new video-sharing platforms: While there is huge stated demand for a new website to rise up against DeviantArt or FurAffinity, it has been proven time and time again that there is little to no actual demand for new platforms. Combine this with the fact that furries are more likely to have skeletons in the closet more than normal web devs. A cursory glance at the PokeMutt/RedArcanine situation or Dragoneer's entire history on FA is a good way to see just what I mean about furry webdevs having entire skeletons in the closet.
> 
> An example of what I mean with the "huge stated demand vs no actual demand" phrase is Weasyl, years ago during the FA Buyout _everyone_ moved their then-current galleries to Weasyl in hopes that they get an audience on there. Nowadays Weasyl is a mere ghost town with those who upload there only do so because it's an option through the "PostyBirb" Program. An example of what this all means is a random piece I can find on both FA (left) and Weasyl (right):
> View attachment 3080575 View attachment 3080577


Another massive problem seen in any new art hosting site getting started is trying to get normies onto it. Either 'normie' furries, or normies. Often times new websites promote themselves as 'censorship free' which tends to attract people banned from the mainline sites. Most of those people are either whackos, extremists, or in the case of furries into some fucked up fetishes. Zoo, cub, diaper, etc etc.

So when the starting user base is a group of people normies don't want to interact with, you're never going to get the bulk of people to go there. Weasyl shot itself in the foot with the fetishes allowed, Ink Bunny did the same with the no human, and cub rule. It happened in the past, and it's going to happen in the future.

As much as I hate normies, they are still the vast majority of traffic on the bigger sites.


----------



## Northern Blockhead (Mar 18, 2022)

Rukario said:


> Its very much like what we've seen several times in the tech sector - although surveys might point to the general public thinking a new platform's new policies/features are a good idea, it doesn't mean they actually will switch over to it. Weasyl really was the OS/2 and Windows Phone of Furry Art sites.



Still better than Inkbunny lol.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Mar 18, 2022)

Blacklight said:


> Another massive problem seen in any new art hosting site getting started is trying to get normies onto it. Either 'normie' furries, or normies. Often times new websites promote themselves as 'censorship free' which tends to attract people banned from the mainline sites. Most of those people are either whackos, extremists, or in the case of furries into some fucked up fetishes. Zoo, cub, diaper, etc etc.
> 
> So when the starting user base is a group of people normies don't want to interact with, you're never going to get the bulk of people to go there. Weasyl shot itself in the foot with the fetishes allowed, Ink Bunny did the same with the no human, and cub rule. It happened in the past, and it's going to happen in the future.
> 
> As much as I hate normies, they are still the vast majority of traffic on the bigger sites.


Once you run enough online VTT RPG games, you learn that 90% of your players steal token art from DeviantArt or Rule34. Normies-stealing-art traffic is important to keeping a site alive.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 18, 2022)

Blacklight said:


> So when the starting user base is a group of people normies don't want to interact with, you're never going to get the bulk of people to go there. Weasyl shot itself in the foot with the fetishes allowed, Ink Bunny did the same with the no human, and cub rule. It happened in the past, and it's going to happen in the future.


Normies don't go onto a furry site. FURRIES go onto a furry site. The reason why most of the newer sites end up crashing and burning is the exact same reason why every other major social network site holds a monopoly: Everyone else is on the popular platform and the alternative is new and possibly buggy. People do not like change and to move to a new website, relearning everything, and attempting to get new clientelle and a group of friends is a lot harder than staying on the platform where everyone is and it's easier to find people to sell to and/or hang out with. With that plus the volatile nature of furfags when it comes to digging up dirt on people as if it's built into them, you can expect new sites to die off much easier.


----------



## Some old rug idk (Mar 19, 2022)

people following garo shadowscale truly worries me, just check this guy's comments on e621
https://e621.net/comments?group_by=comment&search[creator_id]=233504


----------



## Crossed Animal (Mar 19, 2022)

Some old rug idk said:


> people following garo shadowscale truly worries me, just check this guy's comments on e621
> https://e621.net/comments?group_by=comment&search[creator_id]=233504


You say that as if this is something unexpected.


----------



## Some old rug idk (Mar 19, 2022)

Crossed Animal said:


> You say that as if this is something unexpected.


i just wonder why aren't people reporting this shit, e621's strict rules on comments is probably one of the few positive things around the site


----------



## Activelo (Mar 19, 2022)

Some old rug idk said:


> i just wonder why aren't people reporting this shit, e621's strict rules on comments is probably one of the few positive things around the site


Unless it’s something serious like saying that they’re a minor or that they fucked their dog or something else along those lines, the mods usually won’t care about creepy comments if they’re older than a month.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Mar 20, 2022)

LoloFennec, a fursuit maker got into a bit of drama after she told off another fursuit maker about adding dreads to fursuits. Locking her account after people accuse her of virtue signaling and racism.


			https://twitter.com/zoopwolf/status/1505396523378647043?s=21
		

Credits to Zoopwolf for the images

LoloFennec, prior to privating her account, she talked big about how she wont let the racists push her over and such.

LoloFennec’s own site made with weebly.


			http://www.fleetingfennec.com/
		


Also:


			https://twitter.com/theguccicoochy/status/1505366127613935619?s=21
		


What a moron.

Edit:
It gets worse homies.


----------



## Linoone (Mar 20, 2022)

Cedric_Eff said:


> LoloFennec, a fursuit maker got into a bit of drama after she told off another fursuit maker about adding dreads to fursuits. Locking her account after people accuse her of virtue signaling and racism.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/zoopwolf/status/1505396523378647043?s=21
> ...


More dirt was found on her within the same thread link. https://mobile.twitter.com/nergroe/status/1505406899721682947


Spoiler: Titty pic







She privated shortly afterwards.

Never change fursuit faggots.

Edit because I’m a retard who forgot Spoiler is a thing.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 20, 2022)

Cedric_Eff said:


> Also:
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/theguccicoochy/status/1505366127613935619?s=21
> ...



And removing the dreads whent from having a somewhat different design that brought something more unique to it, to being a generic shitball.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Mar 20, 2022)

Thistle said:


> And removing the dreads whent from having a somewhat different design that brought something more unique to it, to being a generic shitball.


Many characters that furries make ain't original these days. Nothing is Unique.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Mar 20, 2022)

if I was a fursuit fag I would simply not make a generic gray fox character (I think that's the intent? the upside down triangle marking on the muzzle seems to indicate a fox character I think?) with the only "defining quality" being that of a dreadlocks hair style.


Smuggly Prick said:


> More dirt was found on her within the same thread link. https://mobile.twitter.com/nergroe/status/1505406899721682947
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Titty pic
> ...


I don't watch anime, but that anime character design shouts My Hero Academia as fuck, which isn't exactly a good sign when you realize how _bad_ the MHA community is.


----------



## Linoone (Mar 20, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> if I was a fursuit fag I would simply not make a generic gray fox character (I think that's the intent? the upside down triangle marking on the muzzle seems to indicate a fox character I think?) with the only "defining quality" being that of a dreadlocks hair style.
> 
> I don't watch anime, but that anime character design shouts My Hero Academia as fuck, which isn't exactly a good sign when you realize how _bad_ the MHA community is.


While I don’t dive into weeb drama much, please do tell how utterly bad this MHA community is if you don’t mind.


----------



## Chiropteran (Mar 20, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> if I was a fursuit fag I would simply not make a generic gray fox character (I think that's the intent? the upside down triangle marking on the muzzle seems to indicate a fox character I think?) with the only "defining quality" being that of a dreadlocks hair style.
> 
> I don't watch anime, but that anime character design shouts My Hero Academia as fuck, which isn't exactly a good sign when you realize how _bad_ the MHA community is.


Funny you say that, because that is quite literally Bakugo, an MHA character.


----------



## Desumorphine (Mar 20, 2022)

Cedric_Eff said:


> LoloFennec, a fursuit maker got into a bit of drama after she told off another fursuit maker about adding dreads to fursuits. Locking her account after people accuse her of virtue signaling and racism.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/zoopwolf/status/1505396523378647043?s=21
> ...


Imagine Gatekeeping a hairstyle that originated in Greece for black people lmao


----------



## JethroTullamore (Mar 20, 2022)

Cedric_Eff said:


> LoloFennec, a fursuit maker got into a bit of drama after she told off another fursuit maker about adding dreads to fursuits. Locking her account after people accuse her of virtue signaling and racism.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/zoopwolf/status/1505396523378647043?s=21
> ...


So by this logic, your fursona can only have attributes that you yourself have?   No imagination at all?
“Your gay sparkle-dog is racist because YOU didn’t suck enough dicks at the convention, and  you aren’t Italian either, so loose the gold chain and cannoli, bigot.”


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Mar 20, 2022)

Cedric_Eff said:


> LoloFennec, a fursuit maker got into a bit of drama after she told off another fursuit maker about adding dreads to fursuits. Locking her account after people accuse her of virtue signaling and racism.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/zoopwolf/status/1505396523378647043?s=21
> ...


People like this need to shut the fuck up. Stop trying to speak for black and brown people. Like seriously at least the Nazi is honest and says nigger right away.


Smuggly Prick said:


> More dirt was found on her within the same thread link. https://mobile.twitter.com/nergroe/status/1505406899721682947
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Titty pic
> ...


I'm a firm believer that people who troon out as furries do so because they're trying to be popular.


Thistle said:


> And removing the dreads whent from having a somewhat different design that brought something more unique to it, to being a generic shitball.


Because being actually unique either in politics or designing a fursuit is actually a big heckin problem. Because you need to lower yourself to their level.


Desumorphine said:


> Imagine Gatekeeping a hairstyle that originated in Greece for black people lmao


But but but you don't understand they're fighting white surpremacy online guyz.


Smuggly Prick said:


> While I don’t dive into weeb drama much, please do tell how utterly bad this MHA community is if you don’t mind.


From someone with ears in both the furry and Various weeb communities. My hero academia is the hit mainstream popular anime not only that it is prime cancer. Ie all the porn, fan fics, and trooned out autists are trying to rule the community with impunity. Basically it's one of the weeb communities worse then furries at the current moment. Like hetalia in 2010-2012 then Homestuck from 2012-2015 then it was the attack on Titan fans from 2014-2018 then post 2019 it was my hero academia. 
Certain anime Is good but it goes through a cancer fan phase even Inuyasha, bleach, and Naruto were like this in the 2000s.


----------



## FingerLiger (Mar 20, 2022)

Cedric_Eff said:


> LoloFennec, a fursuit maker got into a bit of drama after she told off another fursuit maker about adding dreads to fursuits. Locking her account after people accuse her of virtue signaling and racism.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/zoopwolf/status/1505396523378647043?s=21
> ...





> *I am a white person*



Alright enough furfags for today 

*stupid edit: *
I looked into the whole tweet and such and I can't stop laughing while losing all of my brain cells, those woke snowflakes try to compare a fucking hair to racism and cultural appropriation? I am trying to understand where the person is racist...I don't see them doing anything wrong, they just have dreads on their fucking suit? wtf, can those fucking fags go touch grass?


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Mar 20, 2022)

I saw this on TikTok tonight? I‘m confused.  I guess  these are furries?!  Except one is dressed like a flower or a lion? 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 20, 2022)

sparklemilhouse said:


> I saw this on TikTok tonight? I‘m confused.  I guess  these are furries?!  Except one is dressed like a flower or a lion?
> View attachment 3091969


I'll make fun of you for browsing TikTok later, but for now holy shit I was expecting a dog to go right up and bite that fat moron with his furry pants falling down.


----------



## omori (Mar 20, 2022)

sparklemilhouse said:


> I saw this on TikTok tonight? I‘m confused.  I guess  these are furries?!  Except one is dressed like a flower or a lion?
> View attachment 3091969


Looks like some annoying performance art nonsense


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Mar 21, 2022)

Cedric_Eff said:


> LoloFennec, a fursuit maker got into a bit of drama after she told off another fursuit maker about adding dreads to fursuits. Locking her account after people accuse her of virtue signaling and racism.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/zoopwolf/status/1505396523378647043?s=21
> ...


Well congrats I have Lolo in her own exceptional words talking about this.



			https://youtu.be/V0_JlOFYxy4
		


Don't worry the archive of it as well 
(I am not personally buying their sincerity and think Lolo is doing this for the natural clout. You can tell by their meekish voice they're waiting for her "poc" approval on her speech. It's all said and publicly obvious and you can tell she's trying to speak for black and brown feelings.



			https://archive.ph/hHMDq


----------



## Tanuki Mixed Nuts (Mar 21, 2022)

You'd think fursuiters would be more tolerant of matted and filthy hair.


----------



## Rat Lord (Mar 21, 2022)

Looks like the person was aiming for a fantasy or elven look? I do not see the black coding here.


----------



## Blacklight (Mar 21, 2022)

Tanuki Mixed Nuts said:


> You'd think fursuiters would be more tolerant of matted and filthy hair.


Fur Shampoo is more expensive than  you think. At least that's what CSI told me.


----------



## Rukario (Mar 21, 2022)

Rat Lord said:


> Looks like the person was aiming for a fantasy or elven look? I do not see the black coding here.


The Khajit race (basically cat-people) in the Elder Scrolls series usually have dreadlocks as a hairstyle choice in-game, so it could be related to that.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Mar 21, 2022)

Rukario said:


> The Khajit race (basically cat-people) in the Elder Scrolls series usually have dreadlocks as a hairstyle choice in-game, so it could be related to that.


In a certain (and I don't personally agree with it) light, that's still a "racism against black people" thing. as the khajiit are black coded in some really unflattering ways in a few places in the eyes of some.

The Khajiit home province is notable for being a mix of jungle and desert to the south, they have a weird devolved way of speech which is understandable as the dominant language, but is just off enough that it creates its own dialect (often equated to ebonics), they at least used to (ESO did some wonky lore stuff) have a culture that was heavily inspired by African tribes, are notoriously poor, are frequently criminals, have a major issue with abusing a cocaine analog, oh and they are frequently enslaved by different elven factions, with the most notable being dark elves but the aldari dominion is also implied to do so in a few books in Skyrim.

It's a pretty well known thing in the TES fandom there's some unfortunate black stereotype coding going on there with them. I personally don't think it's all intended, but it's been noted a few times over the years.

Them and argonians both have incredibly primative appearing societies, and occasionally you can see signs of "insert African/Native American culture to fill this tiny gap here" in their lore. So there's some eyebrow raising with them, especially as they are shown as slaves in Morrowind a lot. Note that per the lore, Dark Elves don't enslave beast races anymore than any other race, including themselves, it's just that game tried to make a very understated and mostly ignorable point about racism and slavery is bad and used it as an analog for the slavery of black people in American history, giving us a bias to view khajiit and Argonians as black analogs.

Though despite trying to make the furries look uncivilized, at least they aren't cannibalistic shits like the wood elves so it's not just the black analogs getting shit on.


----------



## Solid Snek (Mar 21, 2022)

Cedric_Eff said:


> LoloFennec, a fursuit maker got into a bit of drama after she told off another fursuit maker about adding dreads to fursuits. Locking her account after people accuse her of virtue signaling and racism.
> https://twitter.com/zoopwolf/status/1505396523378647043?s=21  Credits to Zoopwolf for the images


It's funny how Lolo is insisting "not washing your hair for months on end until your hair gets so covered in grease and knots it basically solidifies" is a black person thing. But she's not the racist! Everyone else is!


Spoiler: obligatory wyatt



Turns out Wyatt Mann won the culture war and nobody noticed.




As if that weren't enough, her response to the critics is "y'all nigs just want to fuck white women":


----------



## Yaks (Mar 21, 2022)

Solid Snek said:


> As if that weren't enough, her response to the critics is "y'all nigs just want to fuck white women":
> View attachment 3093489


Good thing there isn't a racial stereotype regarding a certain race's men obsessing over white pussy or anything. Then she might be accused of being racist.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Mar 21, 2022)

Yaks said:


> Good thing there isn't a racial stereotype regarding a certain race's men obsessing over white pussy or anything. Then she might be accused of being racist.


IM SORRY PEOPLE, I WASN’T PROGRESSIVE ENOUGH. IM SOWWY UWU.



Edit:
“I had idea… I’m so sorry.”


----------



## Ghost Boy (Mar 21, 2022)

I love how she's selfshipping with Bakugo. You won't get that sweet, underaged anime boy dick you so crave, Lolo. Real easy to turn the tables on you too.


----------



## ExplosiveTeddybear (Mar 21, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> It's a pretty well known thing in the TES fandom there's some unfortunate black stereotype coding going on there with them. I personally don't think it's all intended, but it's been noted a few times over the years.


Problem is, no matter how advanced you make their culture, no matter how proper their speech, once you have a race that is enslave by another race in any fantasy setting, people will say it's an analogy for black people, because only black people were slaves, and slavery is problematic, and therefore shouldn't be used in any setting because racism. It's stupid braintwisting to try and get wokepoints because that's all the loud Twitter population cares about, and they're the ones who will give you asspats and validate your otherwise unremarkable and pointless existence on the modern interwebs.


Solid Snek said:


> It's funny how Lolo is insisting "not washing your hair for months on end until your hair gets so covered in grease and knots it basically solidifies" is a black person thing. But she's not the racist! Everyone else is!


Funny, because the people I know with proper braided dreads actually have a pretty regular hair routine to prevent their hair from smelling to high hell and rotting off after a few months. The people with the hippydreads (where you just don't wash your hair and twist it into thick strands held together by 3 months worth of gunk) are all white wokefolk, and I don't want to be within 10 yards of them as I'm liable to catch a menagerie of diseases from them.


----------



## KingFrampt (Mar 21, 2022)

Question - Why is it unacceptable for a white person to have dreadlocks, yet perfectly acceptable for a black person to dye their hair blonde and straighten it?

Typically the reason you'll hear for why it's not allowed is that it doesn't work for a white persons hair type and is damaging, which brings back to my point about hair bleach and straighteners

Also.. the Bakugo obsession is very suspect and I find it highly probable that this person has Deku x Bakugo porn on their harddrive


----------



## Sintharia (Mar 21, 2022)

KingFrampt said:


> Question - Why is it unacceptable for a white person to have dreadlocks, yet perfectly acceptable for a black person to dye their hair blonde and straighten it?
> 
> Typically the reason you'll hear for why it's not allowed is that it doesn't work for a white persons hair type and is damaging, which brings back to my point about hair bleach and straighteners
> 
> Also.. the Bakugo obsession is very suspect and I find it highly probable that this person has Deku x Bakugo porn on their harddrive


Because if a white person does something "cultural," it's appropriative. But if a black person does something to make them appear "whiter," they're just "normalizing themselves." Or something. I've seen some women's retaliation against "No natural hair" rules be "Fuck you, I'll shave my head then. No wig."

Your point about bleach and straighteners is spot on, though. They will fry your hair. Mostly, when you see a woman with straight blonde hair, she's wearing a wig or weave. She neither straightened nor bleached her hair. The amount of work it takes to get naturally black hair into a state of crisp blondness can completely destroy the hair, if not done properly, and careless women have had their hair fall out from overbleaching.


----------



## The Crow (Mar 21, 2022)

Cedric_Eff said:


> IM SORRY PEOPLE, I WASN’T PROGRESSIVE ENOUGH. IM SOWWY UWU.
> View attachment 3093729View attachment 3093730
> 
> Edit:
> ...



LoloFennec, that name sounds familiar. I've heard some stories about that troon before, if you criticize him in any way, he'll send his orbiters after you. So basically, he's a typical troon.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Mar 21, 2022)

The Crow said:


> LoloFennec, that name sounds familiar. I've heard some stories about that troon before, if you criticize him in any way, he'll send his orbiters after you. So basically, he's a typical troon.


I thought Lolo was a female and just ugly.


----------



## KingFrampt (Mar 22, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> Mostly, when you see a woman with straight blonde hair, she's wearing a wig or weave. She neither straightened nor bleached her hair.


To be fair considering we're talking about a fursuit with vaguely nordic vibes with dreads being racist and not for white people I'd say that a white woman with a dread wig would be called racist too


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Mar 22, 2022)

ExplosiveTeddybear said:


> Problem is, no matter how advanced you make their culture, no matter how proper their speech, once you have a race that is enslave by another race in any fantasy setting, people will say it's an analogy for black people, because only black people were slaves, and slavery is problematic, and therefore shouldn't be used in any setting because racism. It's stupid braintwisting to try and get wokepoints because that's all the loud Twitter population cares about, and they're the ones who will give you asspats and validate your otherwise unremarkable and pointless existence on the modern interwebs.


There's a quest where it's required to complete it to buy a slave. You buy a Dark Elf slave off a Dark Elf. It's one of the few times the lore being told everywhere up to that point in the series matched the observed reality. In that quest there is a chance if you're observant to take note of an enslaved Breton and an enslaved wood elf, at least I think that was their races.

It's worth noting this is all in Morrowind, a game from 2002, a game so old it's console port was the original Xbox. In recent years I've taken note of that detail. That games interacted with harder topics like slavery, racism, etc in a more matter of fact and realistic way before Twitter and the like cursed our society, and while Morrowind featured and had slavery, it felt organic in how the NPCs interacted with it. The Dark Elves were mostly fine with it when the topic came up, yet the other races from foreign lands were not only against it, but it was illegal everywhere else in the empire, therefore their sensibilities to view it a abhorrent also made sense, in this land the people are doing something the rest of society agreed was a crime.

Yet, no matter what you weren't in a position to shift the legal and political systems in place that allowed slavery to persist in the region to get it outlawed. You were never leading some revolution, it was never a big story plot line. Your interaction was more organic. You could free slaves when you found them, and potentially face the consequences, or you could ignore them like any other NPC. I don't believe the game was advanced enough to treat them any special way for murder or the like it's been awhile. The game only asked you to interact with slavery directly once, and it was the act of acquiring a slave to use to trick some backwards nomads.

It was just a fact of society you had to contemplate on in the back of your head while exploring a mages tower made from a giant mushroom only navigable through the use of magic, or as you sought out the giant bug with a hollowed out shell to use as a taxi.

A unique and wondrous place to explore filled with a different culture, and with a different culture came a different set of morality. It was organic feeling to see nothing crazy about slavery going on. It was barely mentioned, it was just that normal in the culture.

Now days Twitter would try to cancel Bethesda over not making the main quest a slave revolt, while also having racism at all and trying to have a set of analogs to explore some actual historical issues.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Mar 22, 2022)

yall are applying logic to a group who railed extremely hard on Disney for supporting that "Don't say GAY" bill only for said group to absolutely love the latest Disney film, that came out not even a week after it was unveiled that Disney donated to this bill. unrelated, but I am legitimately surprised that I've not seen one Fetish/NSFW piece of Turning Red yet.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Mar 22, 2022)

Mr Dreadlocks Bad talking about murder.

Archived

Then again, if you look at his profile, you can tell he's one of those dime an dozen furries.


----------



## Pizdec (Mar 22, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> yall are applying logic to a group who railed extremely hard on Disney for supporting that "Don't say GAY" bill only for said group to absolutely love the latest Disney film, that came out not even a week after it was unveiled that Disney donated to this bill. unrelated, but I am legitimately surprised that I've not seen one Fetish/NSFW piece of Turning Red yet.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 22, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> unrelated, but I am legitimately surprised that I've not seen one Fetish/NSFW piece of Turning Red yet.


I had a message from a buddy questioning the red panda r34 and whether or not it was considered drawing underage. Said "All the peeps drawing that shit on FA probably shouldn't..."


----------



## retardmode99 (Mar 22, 2022)

Slightly off-topic but does it perplex anyone else that the furries who cry about racism effecting every aspect of their lives are the same furries who bring race into the fandom any way they can?

Like that character with dreads two pages back. That was a cool design. They changed it due to social pressure from others. Why can't that just be a _fictional character_? It doesn't exist. It can have any hairstyle for any reason. There are no rules to do with hair proteins or ethnic background. It's fiction; make-believe.

Surely if you hated racism and wanted to be immersed in the furry fandom so much, you would welcome complete creativity and breaking of racial/cultural/'human' barriers? Bringing race relations into everything seems counter-productive and just odd.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Mar 23, 2022)

retardmode99 said:


> Slightly off-topic but does it perplex anyone else that the furries who cry about racism effecting every aspect of their lives are the same furries who bring race into the fandom any way they can?
> 
> Like that character with dreads two pages back. That was a cool design. They changed it due to social pressure from others. Why can't that just be a _fictional character_? It doesn't exist. It can have any hairstyle for any reason. There are no rules to do with hair proteins or ethnic background. It's fiction; make-believe.
> 
> Surely if you hated racism and wanted to be immersed in the furry fandom so much, you would welcome complete creativity and breaking of racial/cultural/'human' barriers? Bringing race relations into everything seems counter-productive and just odd.


Simple, furries have a very skewed and blurred lines between the separation of the creator and the works of said creator.


----------



## Disgusting Furry (Mar 23, 2022)

A German furmeet temporarily banned people who ever bought/wore DHC fursuits. The rule was reversed a few hours later. 

https://twitter.com/TiaanFaith/status/1505861882594353152 | https://archive.ph/wip/jZErg


----------



## The Crow (Mar 23, 2022)

Disgusting Furry said:


> A German furmeet temporarily banned people who ever bought/wore DHC fursuits. The rule was reversed a few hours later.
> View attachment 3100117View attachment 3100115View attachment 3100118View attachment 3100116
> https://twitter.com/TiaanFaith/status/1505861882594353152 | https://archive.ph/wip/jZErg


What is a DHC fursuit, again? Sorry, I don't exactly specialize in furfaggotry


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 23, 2022)

The Crow said:


> What is a DHC fursuit, again? Sorry, I don't exactly specialize in furfaggotry


That's short for DontHugCacti, a fursuit making company. Their owner Lucky Coyote/BlondeFoxy has been mired in controversy and callouts for a while now.

A couple relevant links:


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/furry-fandom-and-drama-general.1102/post-7417497
		



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/furry-fandom-and-drama-general.1102/post-8726408
		



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/furry-fandom-and-drama-general.1102/post-8275749


----------



## camopattern (Mar 23, 2022)

retardmode99 said:


> Slightly off-topic but does it perplex anyone else that the furries who cry about racism effecting every aspect of their lives are the same furries who bring race into the fandom any way they can?
> 
> Like that character with dreads two pages back. That was a cool design. They changed it due to social pressure from others. Why can't that just be a _fictional character_? It doesn't exist. It can have any hairstyle for any reason. There are no rules to do with hair proteins or ethnic background. It's fiction; make-believe.
> 
> Surely if you hated racism and wanted to be immersed in the furry fandom so much, you would welcome complete creativity and breaking of racial/cultural/'human' barriers? Bringing race relations into everything seems counter-productive and just odd.



There's a really obvious line that you don't cross. Such as putting obvious native American attire (eg the headdress) on your fursona if you're a fat white chick. Or making your fursona based on the Hiroshima nuke or the confederate flag. 

Giving your shitty dog mask unwashed dreads made of wool is not one of them. Considering how many stoners are in the fandom I'm genuinely surprised this is even a topic.


----------



## D.Va (Mar 23, 2022)

Disgusting Furry said:


> A German furmeet temporarily banned people who ever bought/wore DHC fursuits. The rule was reversed a few hours later.
> View attachment 3100117View attachment 3100115View attachment 3100118View attachment 3100116
> https://twitter.com/TiaanFaith/status/1505861882594353152 | https://archive.ph/wip/jZErg


lol I bet this was due to a spat between an event organiser and some attendee they had beef with, and this was their passive-aggressive way of having a reason to boot someone.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Mar 23, 2022)

camopattern said:


> Or making your fursona based on the Hiroshima nuke or the confederate flag.


I still think the confederate flag fursuit was funny.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Mar 24, 2022)

Firewater said:


> Since when furries are a protected class? Or is it another side of the identity politics shitshow?








			https://nitter.namazso.eu/BlueFolf/status/1506815246069121028
		



			https://archive.ph/E5eku


----------



## axeltrite (Mar 25, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> View attachment 3105378
> 
> 
> https://nitter.namazso.eu/BlueFolf/status/1506815246069121028
> ...


Why would anybody want to stay in a fandom that acts like this?


----------



## Haint (Mar 26, 2022)

Supporter, just for buying a overpriced furry jumpsuit. Sure you can buy your drugs the hoodrat down the street but that doesnt mean you support or even like him.


----------



## Nigor (Mar 26, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> View attachment 3105378
> 
> 
> https://nitter.namazso.eu/BlueFolf/status/1506815246069121028
> ...


I will admit, the amount of people in the replies saying there was nothing wrong with the tweet gives me some hope for these people


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Mar 27, 2022)

Not particularly furry, but I find this Russian Sonic artist to be somewhat pathetic.

DiDash7 is a Russian Sonic/Furry artist who got popular with Sonic shit. Thanks to the recent “special operation” that’s happening in Crimea, they fell to the inevitable trap of becoming a parrot of the Kremlin.

When people started calling out her over the fact she supports LGBT rights and such and yet she has been regurgitating nothing but Russian propaganda, she initially mocked people who called her out and blocking them.

Now she’s making edgy art about hurting herself.

DiDash’s Twitter Account

Here‘s the replies



One thing to note about “her” is that she deletes shit online constantly and plays the victim card 24/7.


To boil it all down...

This not only happens to this artist but it will continue to happen to other Russian artists.


----------



## retardmode99 (Mar 28, 2022)

Cedric_Eff said:


> When people started calling out her over the fact she supports LGBT rights and such and yet she has been regurgitating nothing but Russian propaganda, she initially mocked people who called her out and blocking them.
> 
> Now she’s making edgy art about hurting herself.
> 
> ...



Lmao, milesdf (who also happens to be russian) did the exact same self-pity vent art shit after posting art with white supremacist dogwhistles in. what the fuck are they expecting? on twitter no less.

If you're gonna make your political views that some might consider controversial public (god knows why you'd want to do that), then don't cry a fucking river when people get mad at you. either double down, or shut your mouth and say nothing in the first place.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 28, 2022)

retardmode99 said:


> white supremacist dogwhistles


Take your schizo meds.


----------



## Juan? (Mar 29, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> Take your schizo meds.


He really does live up to his username.


----------



## The Assembler (Mar 29, 2022)

retardmode99 said:


> Lmao, milesdf (who also happens to be russian) did the exact same self-pity vent art shit after posting art with white supremacist dogwhistles in. what the fuck are they expecting? on twitter no less.



These white supremaicist dogwhistles, are they in the room with us now?


----------



## Belvedere (Mar 29, 2022)

The Assembler said:


> These white supremaicist dogwhistles, are they in the room with us now?



Lifting weights and advocating for a healthy lifestyle apparently is now "white supremacist dog whistling".  

At least someone making such claims should post the aforementioned "offending" images and let people judge for themselves.


----------



## Dr.Troonenstein (Mar 29, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> yall are applying logic to a group who railed extremely hard on Disney for supporting that "Don't say GAY" bill only for said group to absolutely love the latest Disney film, that came out not even a week after it was unveiled that Disney donated to this bill. unrelated, but I am legitimately surprised that I've not seen one Fetish/NSFW piece of Turning Red yet.


Can someone tell me exactly what this “Don’t say GAY” entails and why Disney, the company that allowed pride parades to be held in their parks, would support it if it’s homophobic?


AngryTreeRat said:


> In a certain (and I don't personally agree with it) light, that's still a "racism against black people" thing. as the khajiit are black coded in some really unflattering ways in a few places in the eyes of some.
> 
> The Khajiit home province is notable for being a mix of jungle and desert to the south, they have a weird devolved way of speech which is understandable as the dominant language, but is just off enough that it creates its own dialect (often equated to ebonics), they at least used to (ESO did some wonky lore stuff) have a culture that was heavily inspired by African tribes, are notoriously poor, are frequently criminals, have a major issue with abusing a cocaine analog, oh and they are frequently enslaved by different elven factions, with the most notable being dark elves but the aldari dominion is also implied to do so in a few books in Skyrim.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I think the Khajiit are more analogous to Romani. What with the travelling caravans (at least one of which has a fortune teller in ESO) and reputation as thieves & smugglers. The only difference between them and irl black/romani is that they’re favoured by the Elder Scrolls blatant Nazi analogs the Thalmor.
The Dunmer in Skyrim on the other hand seem to be a mix of black people & muslims (and yes, I am aware the Elder Scrolls verse already has a Muslim expy in the form of the Redguards
), being refugees from a shithole country (which has had a history of violence, slavery & feuding houses) who mostly squat in a slum while taking shit from the local nords who feel they’re an unnecessary burden on their city.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Mar 29, 2022)

Dr.Troonenstein said:


> Can someone tell me exactly what this “Don’t say GAY” entails and why Disney, the company that allowed pride parades to be held in their parks, would support it if it’s homophobic?


From what I understand, the "Don't Say GAY" bill says that you can't talk about LGBT topics in schools, while Disney absolutely _prides_ itself in publicly supporting LGBT rights, is yet another company that just sees LGBT people as free money because around the time of each Disney/Pixar release, one always hears news sites parroting the same "The new Pixar film has a HOMOSEXUAL kiss in the background of the latest Pixar film for three seconds! Please buy Disney Plus!"


----------



## Cat Phuckers (Mar 29, 2022)

Dr.Troonenstein said:


> Can someone tell me exactly what this “Don’t say GAY” entails and why Disney, the company that allowed pride parades to be held in their parks, would support it if it’s homophobic?
> 
> Honestly, I think the Khajiit are more analogous to Romani. What with the travelling caravans (at least one of which has a fortune teller in ESO) and reputation as thieves & smugglers. The only difference between them and irl black/romani is that they’re favoured by the Elder Scrolls blatant Nazi analogs the Thalmor.
> The Dunmer in Skyrim on the other hand seem to be a mix of black people & muslims (and yes, I am aware the Elder Scrolls verse already has a Muslim expy in the form of the Redguards
> ), being refugees from a shithole country (which has had a history of violence, slavery & feuding houses) who mostly squat in a slum while taking shit from the local nords who feel they’re an unnecessary burden on their city.


"Don't Say Gay" is the slanderous term the MSM gave the bill to obfuscate and suggest that it was petulant and nothing more than Republican "snowflakes" trying to ban a word from schools. In reality, the bill allows parents to sue schools for teaching about sexuality, homosexuality, transsexuality, etc. without parental consent. I don't think the state government can bring suit to the schools though. It seemingly gives the parents the right to teach their own kids about sexuality instead of relying on the educational system to do so, and penalizes the teaching "alternative" sexual lifestyles in civil courts.
EDIT: The bill only affects kids from kindergarten to 3rd grade, so the teachers can only start grooming the kids when they enter third grade so long as the instruction is "age-appropriate".

I know this is a furfag thread but here's some thoughts on the Romani-Khajit comparison:


Spoiler: Romani sperging



I don't know much about Elder Scrolls aside from what you said but I can say the Romani are definitely leagues worse than the Khajit in terms of their character and the way they conduct themselves. The shit they do could only be portrayed in an unrated or X-rated video game.

The Romani, also known as țsigani (literally "untouchable"), are subhuman Dalit exile who have hardly evolved and act like the equally hated Indian itinerant groups like the Gadia Lohar. When they first reached Europe, they pretended to be royalty and religious pilgrims and used their fraudalent titles to commit crimes such as theft, fraud, child abduction, and invasion of private property, which often led to their exile or "persecution".

In terms of modern Roma, there are Western European Roma like the Romanichal and there are Balkan Roma. Balkan Roma sit outside with their 15 kids and beg for money, refuse to send their children to free schools, trash their own free taxpayer-funded homes, shit in the streets, ironically refer to non-Romani as gadjo (literally "peasants"), and generally do not look for work except as Manele (trashy Roma nigger pop music) singers. Even the most liberal and antiwhite Europeans cannot tolerate the Roma nor any of their cultural expressions, and Manele music is banned from being played in public in many countries due to its often vile lyrical content.

Romani groups with more White admixture such as the Romanichal are far more successful, assimilable, and intelligent, but many of them enter the academic sphere and dedicate their lives to excusing the poor character of the Balkan Romani, repairing their rightly-earned shit reputation by obfuscating and hiding unflattering aspects of Romanipen (Romani culture) such as the religious ban on submersion bathing, using the courts to extort governments who rightfully tried to control Romani population growth with forced historectomies cuz "muh human right to pump out 30 babies I can't afford to feed", bitching about the Romani Holocaust (Porrajmos) and asking for reparayshunz n sheit, and starting NGOs to send gibz to the Balkan Romani to fund and preserve their lifestyles. Essentially the Jews of the Roma.

If what little I know about Khajit is true, they are probably more like Irish Travellers, who are itinerant, antisocial, inbred scammers who adhere to the mostly extinct, criminal culture of the Celtic lower classes and like getting into fights. Still terrible and less educated than the Western European Romani, but not quite as dirty, culturally isolated, or antisocial as the Balkan Roma.


----------



## Activelo (Mar 29, 2022)

Dr.Troonenstein said:


> Can someone tell me exactly what this “Don’t say GAY” entails and why Disney, the company that allowed pride parades to be held in their parks, would support it if it’s homophobic?





Spoonomancer said:


> From what I understand, the "Don't Say GAY" bill says that you can't talk about LGBT topics in schools, while Disney absolutely _prides_ itself in publicly supporting LGBT rights, is yet another company that just sees LGBT people as free money because around the time of each Disney/Pixar release, one always hears news sites parroting the same "The new Pixar film has a HOMOSEXUAL kiss in the background of the latest Pixar film for three seconds! Please buy Disney Plus!"





Spoiler: off-topic florida bill sperging



It's actually called the "Parental Rights in Education" bill, "Don't Say Gay" is what people critical of the bill are nicknaming it. The controversial key provision that people are debating over is “classroom instruction by school personnel or third parties on sexual orientation or gender identity may not occur in kindergarten through grade 3 or in a manner that is not age appropriate or developmentally appropriate for students in accordance with state standards.” It also had an amendment that required schools to inform parents within six weeks if a student tells school personnel of their LGBTQ+ status, but it was withdrawn.

It's not that you can't talk about LGBT topics to students, you just have to wait until they're older to do it.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Mar 29, 2022)

Dr.Troonenstein said:


> Can someone tell me exactly what this “Don’t say GAY” entails and why Disney, the company that allowed pride parades to be held in their parks, would support it if it’s homophobic?


You can’t talk to kindergarten to third graders about weird sex stuff, that’s it.

It doesn’t ban the word gay, or discussions of stuff pertaining to it in older children, just K-3rd grade.

It’s actually called The Parentsl Rights in Education bill


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Mar 30, 2022)

Caswarfox and co. confront an pedophile.


----------



## SandyCat (Mar 31, 2022)

Cedric_Eff said:


> Caswarfox and co. confront an pedophile.


I'm only half way through the interview and holy fuck the amount of pedo autism is obscene. It's like Johnathon Ross on pedo steroids but there's two of them.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Mar 31, 2022)

Cedric_Eff said:


> Caswarfox and co. confront an pedophile.


The mongler on the video should be separated from children and gassed but Coyote Lovely only cares about pedos if he can grift views from them. His friends Groomer Blumiere and Zoosadist Zrcalo are disgusting sex pests. Kyle "Coyote" Croushore will never confront them as long as they feed him secondhand dirt to cover up his reek of scat fetish and pedo favoritism. 


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/carlautta-griffith-zrcalo-sveta-xrcalo-blue3foxx-damnit-todd-zoophilestruggs.111095/post-11526636


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Mar 31, 2022)

"I wasn't a mentally ill train wreck until I discovered the fandom."


----------



## JethroTullamore (Mar 31, 2022)

NevskyProspekt said:


> "I wasn't a mentally ill train wreck until I discovered the fandom."
> 
> View attachment 3130895


Her “fursona” got a haircut…..

She got years of invasive and sometimes irreversible surgeries and a steady diet of injecting chemicals into her body that will inevitably shorten her lifespan, if she doesn’t 41% herself first.

Should have stuck to online RP lady.


----------



## BipolarPon (Apr 3, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> Her “fursona” got a haircut…..
> 
> She got years of invasive and sometimes irreversible surgeries and a steady diet of injecting chemicals into her body that will inevitably shorten her lifespan, if she doesn’t 41% herself first.
> 
> Should have stuck to online RP lady.


I like role-playing as the opposite sex sometimes, must mean I'm a trans man.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 3, 2022)

BipolarPon said:


> I like role-playing as the opposite sex sometimes, must mean I'm a trans man.


Imagine going onto a website for laughing at retards, navigating to the section where people pretend to be degenerate sex pests in animal costumes, and tell everyone here that you actively are one of those people. Something tells me the pfp isn't just a meme.


----------



## Desumorphine (Apr 3, 2022)

BipolarPon said:


> I like role-playing as the opposite sex sometimes, must mean I'm a trans man.


No, but it means you are about as self-aware as one.


----------



## I am vomit (Apr 3, 2022)

BipolarPon said:


> I like role-playing as the opposite sex sometimes, must mean I'm a trans man.


Literally why tell us that?


----------



## Crossed Animal (Apr 3, 2022)

BipolarPon said:


> I like role-playing as the opposite sex sometimes, must mean I'm a trans man.


Given the website, I assumed this was poking fun at the post above. Shows how fucked my reading comprehension is.


----------



## Gamercat (Apr 3, 2022)

BipolarPon said:


> I like role-playing as the opposite sex sometimes, must mean I'm a trans man.





> *Hide your powerlevel.* Avoid revealing intimate, embarrassing details about yourself in public boards. These threads are not your personal blog and we are not an asylum.


retard


----------



## phattie (Apr 3, 2022)

BipolarPon said:


> I like role-playing as the opposite sex sometimes, must mean I'm a trans man.


Honestly I read this as sarcasm/making fun of the Denali post, not that this user was serious. >.>


----------



## Squidgy Mess (Apr 3, 2022)

BipolarPon said:


> I like role-playing as the opposite sex sometimes, must mean I'm a trans man.


Of all the places on this vast, autistic internet would you choose to share this information freely with a website that's entire thing is making fun of this sort of behavior? Look no judgement dude but maybe hide your powerlevel a bit.



JethroTullamore said:


> Her “fursona” got a haircut…..
> 
> She got years of invasive and sometimes irreversible surgeries and a steady diet of injecting chemicals into her body that will inevitably shorten her lifespan, if she doesn’t 41% herself first.
> 
> Should have stuck to online RP lady.


The worst part to me is honestly that the fursona is just so fucking basic, maybe looking at the furry art horrors thread has fried whatever bits of grey matter I had left but I'll take the weird Eldritch cock monsters with eighty tits over another fucking wolf


----------



## The Assembler (Apr 3, 2022)

BipolarPon said:


> I like role-playing as the opposite sex sometimes, must mean I'm a trans man.


Post your F-list???


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Apr 3, 2022)

Squidgy Mess said:


> The worst part to me is honestly that the fursona is just so fucking basic, maybe looking at the furry art horrors thread has fried whatever bits of grey matter I had left but I'll take the weird Eldritch cock monsters with eighty tits over another fucking wolf


I actually prefer the other way around. After what you said about Eldritch porn monsters, the basic wolf wi the neon hair is a relief and practically brain bleach.
The wolf after the haircut and the new clothes looks elegant, though.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Apr 3, 2022)

BipolarPon said:


> I like role-playing as the opposite sex sometimes, must mean I'm a trans man.


Why?


----------



## Pizdec (Apr 3, 2022)

BipolarPon said:


> I like role-playing as the opposite sex sometimes, must mean I'm a trans man.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Apr 3, 2022)

I like playing games as the opposite sex, must make me a trans-man.

Edit:
I know who the furries are, bandwagonning is a tell tale  tail sign.


----------



## BipolarPon (Apr 3, 2022)

Gamercat said:


> retard


I meant it as sacracsm. Sorry.


----------



## BipolarPon (Apr 3, 2022)

b e E p said:


> Honestly I read this as sarcasm/making fun of the Denali post, not that this user was serious. >.>


Yeah sorry, I was just poking fun at them. I don't actually like role-playing.


----------



## The Whore of Babylon (Apr 3, 2022)

BipolarPon said:


> Yeah sorry, I was just poking fun at them. I don't actually like role-playing.


sometimes i put my sisters skirt on the dog while i fuck it, does this make my dog a roleplayer


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Apr 3, 2022)

BipolarPon said:


> I meant it as sacracsm. Sorry.





BipolarPon said:


> Yeah sorry, I was just poking fun at them. I don't actually like role-playing.


----------



## BipolarPon (Apr 3, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> View attachment 3141382


Ok I'll take the L. Sorry for my dumb joke.


----------



## Gamercat (Apr 3, 2022)

fucking pussy lmao


----------



## TheRetardKing (Apr 3, 2022)

BipolarPon said:


> I meant it as sacracsm. Sorry.





BipolarPon said:


> Yeah sorry, I was just poking fun at them. I don't actually like role-playing.





BipolarPon said:


> Ok I'll take the L. Sorry for my dumb joke.


I'll teach you better satire. It's not the best, but...


Spoiler: *clears throat*






BipolarPon said:


> I like role-playing as the opposite sex sometimes, must mean I'm a trans man.


*NIGGA!* Just because I dressed up as Mrs. Niggerbaiter for Halloween doesn't mean that my dog used his teeth to give me a sex change!


----------



## Ghost Boy (Apr 3, 2022)

It was only a matter of time...


----------



## Furry Troon (Apr 3, 2022)

BipolarPon said:


> I like role-playing as the opposite sex sometimes, must mean I'm a trans man.


Ignore all the meanies sweetheart. I'll let you roleplay as a gay bottom anytime if you wanna come ride this D


----------



## Awake O Sleeper (Apr 3, 2022)

This seems like the right place to put this, though I'm not familiar with the person in question, and she's since deleted her account so I'm not sure if she's a furfag. But she _is_ a dogfucker, so tomato, tomato.

The callout post
(archive)



Spoiler: Screenshots of Proof from OP (Censored, but still extremely NSFW)


----------



## BipolarPon (Apr 3, 2022)

Awake O Sleeper said:


> This seems like the right place to put this, though I'm not familiar with the person in question, and she's since deleted her account so I'm not sure if she's a furfag. But she _is_ a dogfucker, so tomato, tomato.
> 
> The callout post
> (archive)
> ...


I think this belongs more to the zoophile/Zoosadist thread.


----------



## Gamercat (Apr 3, 2022)

Awake O Sleeper said:


> This seems like the right place to put this, though I'm not familiar with the person in question, and she's since deleted her account so I'm not sure if she's a furfag. But she _is_ a dogfucker, so tomato, tomato.
> 
> The callout post
> (archive)
> ...


the eyes of that dog man. it's almost like you can see it's pain and suffering


----------



## Fuggalope (Apr 4, 2022)

The reason I never go into the zoo thread is photos like those. Animal abuse disturbs me.

Hat me, but dog fuckers deserve the rope.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 4, 2022)

Awake O Sleeper said:


> This seems like the right place to put this, though I'm not familiar with the person in question, and she's since deleted her account so I'm not sure if she's a furfag. But she _is_ a dogfucker, so tomato, tomato.
> 
> The callout post
> (archive)
> ...


The way the mons is shaped, that legit might be a lady. Which means....


----------



## Digital Style (Apr 5, 2022)

Everyone's favorite furry one hit wonder is back in the news today, this time for calling a Native a "battle axe" and making comments about their menstrual cycle. He deleted those posts apparently, but not before someone saved them. 









						𝖜𝖔𝖑𝖋🌩 🔜 FWA 🌃 on Twitter: "like he defending zoophilia then go…
					

archived 5 Apr 2022 17:54:51 UTC




					archive.ph
				





Naturally, he made a video apologizing in their cum crusted fursuit, because of course they did, and almost nobody is accepting their bullshit. 




			https://archive.ph/EaS94


----------



## Crossed Animal (Apr 5, 2022)

Digital Style said:


> Naturally, he made a video apologizing in their cum crusted fursuit, because of course they did, and almost nobody is accepting their bullshit.


Went ahead and saved that video for the hell of it.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Apr 5, 2022)

Digital Style said:


> Everyone's favorite furry one hit wonder is back in the news today, this time for calling a Native a "battle axe" and making comments about their menstrual cycle. He deleted those posts apparently, but not before someone saved them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, look, it's the fandom's favorite furry feather-not-dot grifter coming in to screech "HOW DARE YOU INSULT OUR SACRED COW?!"

Also... "her space?" Lmao, no. It's fucking Twitter, not your damn living room. 

On the other hand, it's great to see this disgusting, coombrained idiot fall from grace over Slate Collie.



			https://twitter.com/pawsprout/status/1511359426321522693?s=21&t=SiMGEdpOVNkKiqyXi7dxRg
		









						🎀Trixie Pixie🌸 on Twitter: "@AitrusOtter @manedwolfy He was defendi…
					

archived 5 Apr 2022 18:42:01 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## Cat Phuckers (Apr 5, 2022)

Crossed Animal said:


> Went ahead and saved that video for the hell of it.
> View attachment 3147874


It's so funny that he never tried to apologize for defending an alleged zoophile (idk if the allegations are true but it wouldn't surprise me) because he knew most furfags don't care about animal abuse and he could get away with not apologizing without losing any furfag Twitter clout. Also, this is probably the first time he has ever made a video where he isn't making awful yapping sounds between every sentence and you can tell he's genuinely having trouble focusing on the fake apology and not spazzing out on camera.
Award for most forced and reluctant apology goes to...


----------



## Pizdec (Apr 5, 2022)

Digital Style said:


> Everyone's favorite furry one hit wonder is back in the news today, this time for calling a Native a "battle axe" and making comments about their menstrual cycle. He deleted those posts apparently, but not before someone saved them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh, so that explains this shizopost I found from some furfag foreskin worshipping porn artist.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 5, 2022)

Being unable to get into an IT career for me is like being spared the pain of association with fucking degenerates like this. That said, this is funny.








						Totsugeki Hugger on Twitter: "HI MY NAME IS EMA AND TODAY I FORGOT TO…
					

archived 6 Apr 2022 02:49:14 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## Desumorphine (Apr 6, 2022)

Digital Style said:


> View attachment 3147793


Battle axe lmao


----------



## Catboi (Apr 6, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> View attachment 3149464View attachment 3149461
> 
> Being unable to get into an IT career for me is like being spared the pain of association with fucking degenerates like this. That said, this is funny.
> 
> ...


Hahaha I remember this tranner, he was dating Junius (who has a thread here) for the longest time.


----------



## SpaceMovie1992 (Apr 6, 2022)

Catboi said:


> Hahaha I remember this tranner, he was dating Junius (who has a thread here) for the longest time.


Wait a minute, that's a tranny? How could you tell??? Everything about them looks very normal and very feminine to me.


----------



## Digital Style (Apr 6, 2022)

Never stop being you John, you coombrained idiot. You're the gift that keeps on giving. 



			https://twitter.com/manedwolfy/status/1511730042837082118?t=Frt5EWYDAIMsMcESNIpY0Q&s=19
		










						Johnwolf 🔜 FWA on Twitter: "This is the last time I’ll speak on this…
					

archived 6 Apr 2022 17:25:35 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## teriyakiburns (Apr 6, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> View attachment 3149464View attachment 3149461
> 
> Being unable to get into an IT career for me is like being spared the pain of association with fucking degenerates like this. That said, this is funny.
> 
> ...


>"Irish-Syrian"
>lives in Boston

I'm going to assume the first part of this is a lie.


----------



## deermeat (Apr 6, 2022)

teriyakiburns said:


> >"Irish-Syrian"
> >lives in Boston
> 
> I'm going to assume the first part of this is a lie.


Nah, it's more likely an exaggeration. Autismos always look at the tiniest percent of their DNA ancestry and God help you if it gives them a chance to claim to be a "minority".
Granted, this person IS a "minority"... They are the kinda person you are glad they're the minority.


----------



## who dare wins? (Apr 6, 2022)

Digital Style said:


> Everyone's favorite furry one hit wonder is back in the news today, this time for calling a Native a "battle axe" and making comments about their menstrual cycle. He deleted those posts apparently, but not before someone saved them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also want to note the dumb native woman in question was the one almost killed at BLFC in a domestic because she ignored the red flags of her partner and wanted to go to the con like a NPC (and her partner was innificent at killing her)


			https://twitter.com/wildthingrhia/status/1453084916367994880?s=21&t=Q-3kZ8eOlte7IQCTtvCi3A
		









						✨Rhia✨🔜@BLFC on Twitter: "A thread to clear it up So since this is s…
					

archived 7 Apr 2022 00:57:50 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## Catboi (Apr 7, 2022)

who dare wins? said:


> I also want to note the dumb native woman in question was the one almost killed at BLFC in a domestic because she ignored the red flags of her partner and wanted to go to the con like a NPC (and her partner was innificent at killing her)
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/wildthingrhia/status/1453084916367994880?s=21&t=Q-3kZ8eOlte7IQCTtvCi3A
> ...


She really is living up to many of the stereotypes about native women huh?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 7, 2022)

Catboi said:


> She really is living up to many of the stereotypes about native women huh?


It really boggles the mind how much furries tend to embody the worst stereotypes of whatever ethnic or cultural group they were born in. If they weren't all "uwu qweer" furries, they would be, to a man, their local equivalent of white trash.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Apr 7, 2022)

Digital Style said:


> View attachment 3151339View attachment 3151338
> 
> Never stop being you John, you coombrained idiot. You're the gift that keeps on giving.
> 
> ...


Well, it's still going.


(Tweet | Archive)


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 7, 2022)

Crossed Animal said:


> Well, it's still going.
> View attachment 3154503
> (Tweet | Archive)


At this point they're just beating him into the ground repeatedly. All the months of pent up frustration about a furfag being a degenerate in public.


----------



## Furry Troon (Apr 7, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> At this point they're just beating him into the ground repeatedly.


the beating onto a pizza to being beaten into the ground pipeline


----------



## Desumorphine (Apr 8, 2022)

For a maned Wolf, he sure has trouble keeping on his legs, huh.


----------



## PorkeyDuck (Apr 8, 2022)

Random shit I want to get rid of. Some furries arguing with a dipshit drama whore who got pissy that a furry name Crow Deviant got suspended and blaming on someone named MangaKamen.


Spoiler














			https://archive.ph/yv2KB
		









			https://archive.ph/XxU1f
		



			https://archive.ph/CGGNn
		






			https://archive.ph/rv8J6
		






			https://archive.ph/Zmhrn
		








			https://archive.ph/657od
		



			https://archive.ph/CZpRJ
		







			https://archive.ph/jKxka
		







			https://archive.ph/BMvAj
		






			https://archive.ph/lyTKi
		













Two years ago











			https://archive.ph/wip/qhXey
		










			https://archive.ph/wip/HnYOx
		

Sadly Cotote Lovely's account got suspended





			https://archive.ph/jS07N
		
















			https://archive.ph/PMjBj
		







Spoiler



"Go to her channel and view her videos"
"Lily Orchard"


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/jerry-peet-lily-orchard-lily-peet-valkyrstudios-bhaalspawn-tara-callie-mod-ebara.18327/
		













			https://archive.ph/OOBr3
		




edit








			https://archive.ph/wip/zTkZR


----------



## Linoone (Apr 8, 2022)

Lol, Deviant Crow was also the same fag who tried to get Stonetoss’s Twitter suspended only for the troon himself to get suspended. I don’t remember which thread I found that (Puppychan’s or Antoons) but it was pretty lulzy.


----------



## KingFrampt (Apr 9, 2022)

I am surprised Johnwolf hasn't been doxed on here yet, I feel like hes prime farms material and he seems to have pretty spergy tendencies and his only personality is cum

I find the lack of online presence for someone so active quite sus, gives me zoophile vibes..


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Apr 9, 2022)

'Battle axe'...
That is the new 'spook'.


----------



## OldManBoomer (Apr 9, 2022)

PorkeyDuck said:


> Random shit I want to get rid of. Some furries arguing with a dipshit drama whore who got pissy that a furry name Crow Deviant got suspended and blaming on someone named KamenManga.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Oh Lord. Crow. This person can't even show up to a scheduled debate with knowledge on what's being debated; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNni_ONNq3Q


----------



## PorkeyDuck (Apr 9, 2022)

OldManBoomer said:


> Oh Lord. Crow. This person can't even show up to a scheduled debate with knowledge on what's being debated; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNni_ONNq3Q


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Apr 10, 2022)

Desumorphine said:


> For a maned Wolf, he sure has trouble keeping on his legs, huh.


The worst thing that happened to maned wolves was furries discovering they existed. Poor things were much better off as an exotic, shy, flighty canine known only to zoologists, conservationists, and Brazilians.


----------



## Mikoyan (Apr 10, 2022)

NevskyProspekt said:


> The worst thing that happened to maned wolves was furries discovering they existed. Poor things were much better off as an exotic, shy, flighty canine known only to zoologists, conservationists, and Brazilians.


They knew since the 90s. They were joked about as 'foxes on stilts'.

What _actually_ changed, IMO is people found out they naturally smell like weed. That's when it took off.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 10, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> What _actually_ changed, IMO is people found out they naturally smell like weed. That's when it took off.


Hold up, is that a thing? I heard maned wolves ate fruit, but them smelling like weed is news to me.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Apr 10, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Hold up, is that a thing? I heard maned wolves ate fruit, but them smelling like weed is news to me.


Only their urine does, apparently.


----------



## Mikoyan (Apr 10, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Hold up, is that a thing? I heard maned wolves ate fruit, but them smelling like weed is news to me.





NevskyProspekt said:


> Only their urine does, apparently.


I'm told it's fairly pervasive. (Source: Friend's a zookeeper but that's not the most natural situation)

Not like that's gonna stop drug-coomer furries regardless.


----------



## Desumorphine (Apr 10, 2022)

NevskyProspekt said:


> Only their urine does, apparently.


_Oh no_


----------



## The Whore of Babylon (Apr 10, 2022)

Desumorphine said:


> _Oh no_


it's kinda funny actually, iirc the Berlin zoo had cops infesting their enclosures trying to find the Berlin zoo's apparent secret weed plantation til they realized


----------



## CelestialCaves (Apr 10, 2022)

Well this is funny


----------



## Thistle (Apr 10, 2022)

Lemmings1233 said:


> Well this is funny


Quite. The shit's designed supposedly by a bipoc troon too, though the design in the screen caps isn't even on their website last i checked... guess they love eating their own yeah?

https://howl-out.com/pages/about-us ( https://archive.ph/wip/povUR )



> HOWL OUT is a furry streetwear brand run by Indigenous and LGBT+ folks! We are a small team of 3, focused on bringing a unique twist to furry through clothing, blankets and other small merch. Our mission is to use HOWL OUT to continue to help out BIPOC and LGBT+ communities through fundraisers and representation.
> 
> HOWL OUT is run by Wolf Kin, an Indigenous (Numunu) and Mexican independent artist. He is two spirit (transgender) and an activist for Indigenous rights. He uses his platform and shop for raising awareness surrounding Indigenous injustices and fundraising for BIPOC communities. With the help of the wonderfully supportive furry community and through his art, he has donated to the Indian Residential School Survivors org, to Navajo communities in need, to The Okra Project, to Two-Spirit organizations, to the fight to protect Mauna Kea, and to the fight against Line 3, a pipeline that threatens Anishinaabe treaty lands.








I see they locked up too, so much for getting some sick archives.


----------



## Desumorphine (Apr 10, 2022)

CelestialCaves said:


> Well this is funny


"CAUTION if you do not want to see symbols *similar* to hate symbols"

Humanity is doomed if we are this fragile.


----------



## Yonoir (Apr 10, 2022)

Thistle said:


> Quite. The shit's designed supposedly by a bipoc troon too, though the design in the screen caps isn't even on their website last i checked... guess they love eating their own yeah?
> 
> https://howl-out.com/pages/about-us ( https://archive.ph/wip/povUR )
> 
> ...


You're not missing much, really. They had a previous thread about the issue, where they blamed their friends and patrons for "NOT CATCHING THE HATE SYMBOL FOR ME" and how "I'M HUMAN I MAKE MISTAKES" but this was deleted before I could grab screenshots. There were also jewish furries in the thread chimping out for how "insensitive" Wolf was and how their apology was shit, so it really was just furries cannibalizing themselves once again.




Now Wolf is shifting focus on shitting on people for....putting feathers on their fursona's hair. The irony is truly impressive


----------



## billydero (Apr 10, 2022)

Yonoir said:


> You're not missing much, really. They had a previous thread about the issue, where they blamed their friends and patrons for "NOT CATCHING THE HATE SYMBOL FOR ME" and how "I'M HUMAN I MAKE MISTAKES" but this was deleted before I could grab screenshots. There were also jewish furries in the thread chimping out for how "insensitive" Wolf was and how their apology was shit, so it really was just furries cannibalizing themselves once again.
> 
> View attachment 3165712
> Now Wolf is shifting focus on shitting on people for....putting feathers on their fursona's hair. The irony is truly impressive


God damn, Tonya Song is a fuck. Whenever and wherever there’s drama over redskins in the fandom he shows up to shit the thread up and try and sell his godawful injun music. 

Reminds me of the drama recently about Dreadlocks and how dat be a black thang, can’t have ‘‘em on no whitey.” Is there a prohibition yet to prevent Europeans from having lions and other African animals yet?


----------



## Furry Troon (Apr 10, 2022)

billydero said:


> Is there a prohibition yet to prevent Europeans from having lions and other African animals yet?


Before I quit entirely I was waiting with bated breath for the day that somebody would try to cancel me for having an african species fursona. It'll be a thing


----------



## Lion (Apr 10, 2022)

any time there’s a “whitey doing the indian wrong” it’s always tonya song and isananika who need to screech the loudest. 
so im not surprised that isananika got cannibalized for his nazi lookalike symbols. it’s usually the loudest ones


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 10, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> Before I quit entirely I was waiting with bated breath for the day that somebody would try to cancel me for having an african species fursona. It'll be a thing


Back around the time Jay Naylor was still relevant, there were some idiots screeching in forums about how white people shouldn't have hyenas before those were obviously coded black.

Funnily enough, no one was talking about mice and rats being stand-ins for Jewish people.


----------



## Squidgy Mess (Apr 10, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Back around the time Jay Naylor was still relevant, there were some idiots screeching in forums about how white people shouldn't have hyenas before those were obviously coded black.
> 
> Funnily enough, no one was talking about mice and rats being stand-ins for Jewish people.


The very idea of fursona gatekeeping is the funniest damn thing I could ever think of when it comes to furries. Imagine being so entrenched in cartoon animals that the idea of someone liking a hyena or some other exotic animal is somehow an affront to real-world cultures, it's self-satire.



Lion said:


> any time there’s a “whitey doing the indian wrong” it’s always tonya song and isananika who need to screech the loudest.
> so im not surprised that isananika got cannibalized for his nazi lookalike symbols. it’s usually the loudest ones


Let's be honest, nobody really cares about the fact that it resembles a hate symbol, they only care that they get to ratio someone


----------



## Toolbox (Apr 10, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> They knew since the 90s. They were joked about as 'foxes on stilts'.
> 
> What _actually_ changed, IMO is people found out they naturally smell like weed. That's when it took off.


There may have been some that knew, but I didn't see fursonas of maned wolves until a couple years ago, maybe three. Once that starts happening the damage is done.


----------



## Yonoir (Apr 10, 2022)

Lion said:


> any time there’s a “whitey doing the indian wrong” it’s always tonya song and isananika who need to screech the loudest.
> so im not surprised that isananika got cannibalized for his nazi lookalike symbols. it’s usually the loudest ones


It really shows that the whole "furry is a community uwu" farce these types constantly spew is nothing more than a facade, as the moment you step out of line you are thrown to the wolves (no pun intended). Then again, if you build your brand almost entirely on the back of being the victim and sending your goons after people, don't be surprised when your own goons turn on you if you commit the same thoughtcrime.


----------



## CelestialCaves (Apr 10, 2022)

Desumorphine said:


> "CAUTION if you do not want to see symbols *similar* to hate symbols"
> 
> Humanity is doomed if we are this fragile.


I find it more hilarious that they didn't even realise it looked similar to the SS symbol.

You'd think someone like them as an outspoken woke activist would notice that lol


----------



## Furry Troon (Apr 10, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> there were some idiots screeching in forums about how white people shouldn't have hyenas before those were obviously coded black.


the fuck? cuz of whoopi goldberg??


----------



## The Whore of Babylon (Apr 10, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> the fuck? cuz of whoopi goldberg??


I guess they're kind of like an african animal? makes no sense with the ungodly amount of the lion king shit that nobody cares about, but i guess gisnep cartoons for little babies is fair game


----------



## Desumorphine (Apr 10, 2022)

CelestialCaves said:


> I find it more hilarious that they didn't even realise it looked similar to the SS symbol.
> 
> You'd think someone like them as an outspoken woke activist would notice that lol


To be fair, I see why the creator removed them, the aesthetic of that post was actually very close to what actual neo-nazi spergs would use so they didn't wanna be caught with that. The sheer length of that apology was just really stupid.


----------



## CelestialCaves (Apr 10, 2022)

You can't make this shit up.  Yet another case of pissing off Native furries again


----------



## Desumorphine (Apr 10, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Funnily enough, no one was talking about mice and rats being stand-ins for Jewish people.


Because likening rodents to jews is a woke trap in on itself. People would go nuts over the suggestion. Imagine the circlejerking though!



CelestialCaves said:


> You can't make this shit up.  Yet another case of pissing off Native furries again


I really wonder at what point did the fictional in "fictional character" get an asterisk?


----------



## The Whore of Babylon (Apr 10, 2022)

Desumorphine said:


> Because likening rodents to jews is a woke trap in on itself. People would go nuts over the suggestion. Imagine the circlejerking though!


uh, actually


----------



## Lion (Apr 10, 2022)

CelestialCaves said:


> You can't make this shit up.  Yet another case of pissing off Native furries again


tonya song once again has make a point that she is 100% a true injun and voice her opinion on the matter.

at this point you can't add anything that could be considered a cultural element without being attacked by the overly woke. the feather earring was harmless but i guess because only natives use feathers, it's cultural appropriation to even look at a bird and think i like feathers i'm going to use them as earrings.


----------



## CelestialCaves (Apr 10, 2022)

Lion said:


> at this point you can't add anything that could be considered a cultural element without being attacked by the overly woke.


Literally not allowed to take design inspiration from any cultures other than your own, sorry it's all banned now


----------



## Thistle (Apr 10, 2022)

CelestialCaves said:


> I find it more hilarious that they didn't even realise it looked similar to the SS symbol.
> 
> You'd think someone like them as an outspoken woke activist would notice that lol


Given how braindead birdsite activists are though? They seem to only care about their own most obvious dogwhistle, the swastika.



CelestialCaves said:


> Literally not allowed to take design inspiration from any cultures other than your own, sorry it's all banned now



no more native and animalist takes now, only sparklefags.


----------



## Professor Wolfenstein (Apr 11, 2022)

UK furs be at it again. Some twat talked to a Reach (daily mail but online only and somehow even more shit) journo and the UK furry community is eating themselves alive over it.



			https://www.cornwalllive.com/news/cornwall-news/furries-march-down-truro-city-6932870
		

archive: https://archive.ph/wip/w4eM5



Spoiler: Reacts autistically









			https://twitter.com/VolfMech/status/1513430751110434819
		



			https://archive.ph/wip/WP2Z4
		


Everyone's favorite self styled whistleblower has an opinion too of course





			https://twitter.com/CosmoSnep/status/1513438128157204482
		





Get ready for autistic screeching


----------



## Noebel (Apr 11, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> Before I quit entirely I was waiting with bated breath for the day that somebody would try to cancel me for having an african species fursona. It'll be a thing


And if it resembles a vendigo, even a little, God save you, because no one else can.


----------



## Kiwano (Apr 11, 2022)

CelestialCaves said:


> You can't make this shit up.  Yet another case of pissing off Native furries again


looks like this same person is also catching hell because she supported a groomer and victim blamed the victims of said groomer



Spoiler: twitter screens



]














			https://twitter.com/tobikoio/status/1513237730238603276
		



			https://archive.ph/haSTX


----------



## Squidgy Mess (Apr 11, 2022)

Greywolf said:


> UK furs be at it again. Some twat talked to a Reach (daily mail but online only and somehow even more shit) journo and the UK furry community is eating themselves alive over it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to hear a thick cockney accent come out of a fursuit now, if for nothing else than to just lose my shit over it. What exactly possesses someone from a community with a reputation somewhere between dog piss (no pun intended) and stepping on broken glass to talk to a news site that as far as I know is only a peg or two above Grocery checkout tabloids?


Thistle said:


> no more native and animalist takes now, only sparklefags.


As someone that loves Native American aesthetic designs, they can keep their sparkle dogs with pierced taints, more spaghetti western music, and bitchin feather decorations for the rest of us. I can understand not liking some teen girl putting on a headdress meant to signify military honors or something but just having feather decor isn't inherently Native American (See: Meso-American decor, ancient European cultures etc, etc)


----------



## Lion (Apr 12, 2022)

wolfs automatically forgiven because nazi bad and injun automatically get a free pass.


----------



## WolfKiller (Apr 12, 2022)

CelestialCaves said:


> You can't make this shit up.  Yet another case of pissing off Native furries again



Here's an archive of the video.  Looks like a hostage situation to me.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Contusion (Apr 12, 2022)

CelestialCaves said:


> Well this is funny


People already covering their ass for it being an accident, and saying that their fursona is lighting themed - being the same people  attacking other furfags with nature themed fursonas for using feathers in their designs for not doing it right.

It’s a same level of offense , so they need to realize how trivial and petty their attacks are or stop copping out on using a well known hate symbol and being an anti-Semitic trope in of itself by trivializing the issue and sweeping it under the rug saying “ WELL I TOOK A FINANCIAL LOSS “ and sounding more like they’re turning it to once again be how they’re the victim here.

But we all know they don’t actually care and will go back to distracting from their fuck up event by stirring the pot however they and their imitators can.


----------



## Vault (Apr 12, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> Before I quit entirely I was waiting with bated breath for the day that somebody would try to cancel me for having an african species fursona. It'll be a thing


I recall many years ago that there were some rare otherkin who had this idea. Basically saying that you couldn't possibly spiritually be related to an animal outside of your own location.  

It's bizarre. The idea is art, fantasy and such becomes meaningless if we restrict it by so many rules. It's the one place that we can explore and create a reality outside of our own. Creating a fantasy heritage and society for characters with their own fashion, will be guaranteed to mix in irl features from different cultures, even just subliminally.


----------



## Lion (Apr 12, 2022)

Contusion said:


> People already covering their ass for it being an accident, and saying that their fursona is lighting themed - being the same people  attacking other furfags with nature themed fursonas for using feathers in their designs for not doing it right.
> 
> It’s a same level of offense , so they need to realize how trivial and petty their attacks are or stop copping out on using a well known hate symbol and being an anti-Semitic trope in of itself by trivializing the issue and sweeping it under the rug saying “ WELL I TOOK A FINANCIAL LOSS “ and sounding more like they’re turning it to once again be how they’re the victim here.
> 
> But we all know they don’t actually care and will go back to distracting from their fuck up event by stirring the pot however they and their imitators can.


play spot the difference

i’m pretty sure he knew but tried to keep quiet about it because it fits his aesthetic


----------



## Thistle (Apr 12, 2022)

WolfKiller said:


> Looks like a hostage situation to me.


Certainly sounds like it's, forced and scripted.


----------



## CelestialCaves (Apr 12, 2022)

WolfKiller said:


> Here's an archive of the video.  Looks like a hostage situation to me.
> View attachment 3170858


I never actually watched the video till now and christ... it's really not a big deal. This video makes it seem like she did a hate crime or something.

This is what happens when you make your life around twitter.


----------



## CelestialCaves (Apr 12, 2022)

So I found the original design Neffertity apologised for.





"Likes native music" honestly hilariously bad.



and of course, when it doubt run away from social media cause you made yourself look like a dumbass.


----------



## Rat Lord (Apr 12, 2022)

Thats whats making everyone lose their shit??
Sure it's cringe but the outrage is even more so.


----------



## Sintharia (Apr 12, 2022)

CelestialCaves said:


> So I found the original design Neffertity apologised for.
> 
> View attachment 3171156
> 
> ...


If more furries took themselves offline after they said something stupid, Twitter would be a much better place.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Apr 12, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> If more furries took themselves offline after they said something stupid, Twitter would be a much better place.


That requires them to know and care tha they have said something stupid.
That applies to many people, actually.


----------



## Toilet Grenade (Apr 12, 2022)

Yonoir said:


> You're not missing much, really. They had a previous thread about the issue, where they blamed their friends and patrons for "NOT CATCHING THE HATE SYMBOL FOR ME" and how "I'M HUMAN I MAKE MISTAKES" but this was deleted before I could grab screenshots. There were also jewish furries in the thread chimping out for how "insensitive" Wolf was and how their apology was shit, so it really was just furries cannibalizing themselves once again.
> 
> View attachment 3165712
> Now Wolf is shifting focus on shitting on people for....putting feathers on their fursona's hair. The irony is truly impressive


----------



## Yonoir (Apr 12, 2022)

More of Wolf's dick orbiters have come out of the woodwork to show how "HE JUST MADE A MISTAKE GUYS" and to stop picking on the poor poor BIPOC so they can harass someone who put feathers in their fursona's hair instead. It's also funny to see how many of these fucks are white people desperately seeking to look woke to their friends (and Wolf retweeting it like the narcissist he is)











This is really fucking rich coming from some landwhale that is ALWAYS starting pointless twitter fights in order to be the worlds bestest white ally.

Also the sheer sensitivity shown by these types is still staggering seeing that some people were actually screeching about the lightning bolts being "symbols of hate!!!!"


----------



## CelestialCaves (Apr 12, 2022)

Yonoir said:


> More of Wolf's dick orbiters have come out of the woodwork to show how "HE JUST MADE A MISTAKE GUYS" and to stop picking on the poor poor BIPOC so they can harass someone who put feathers in their fursona's hair instead. It's also funny to see how many of these fucks are white people desperately seeking to look woke to their friends (and Wolf retweeting it like the narcissist he is)
> 
> View attachment 3172424
> View attachment 3172484
> ...



Honestly he keeps dragging this shit out. At this point it's probably just for clout and more ass patting and pity parties. Just change the design and move on.


----------



## Yonoir (Apr 12, 2022)

CelestialCaves said:


> Honestly he keeps dragging this shit out. At this point it's probably just for clout and more ass patting and pity parties. Just change the design and move on.
> 
> View attachment 3172512View attachment 3172506View attachment 3172511


I agree, he's absolutely doing this for the internet pity points. I'll put money on there only being like 5 people who raised any concerns at all, but since Wolf is an attention whore he blew it way out of proportion to get more attention and clout for being so "vigilant and woke!! look at him he's SUCH a nice person for wanting to fix this nonexistant problem he intentionally made worse". And then he shifted the focus on some white girl putting feathers on furry characters to make himself look good and to be Mad On The Internet, got understandable push back for being retarded, and then waited for all his buddies to White Knight and kiss his ass. It's almost a cycle at this point.

And it's so conveniently placed right before releasing more sub-par streetwear merch! Talk about marketing, especially seeing that his recent sales have been stagnant.


----------



## CelestialCaves (Apr 12, 2022)

Yonoir said:


> I agree, he's absolutely doing this for the internet pity points. I'll put money on there only being like 5 people who raised any concerns at all, but since Wolf is an attention whore he blew it way out of proportion to get more attention and clout for being so "vigilant and woke!! look at him he's SUCH a nice person for wanting to fix this nonexistant problem he intentionally made worse". And then he shifted the focus on some white girl putting feathers on furry characters to make himself look good and to be Mad On The Internet, got understandable push back for being retarded, and then waited for all his buddies to White Knight and kiss his ass. It's almost a cycle at this point.
> 
> And it's so conveniently placed right before releasing more sub-par streetwear merch! Talk about marketing, especially seeing that his recent sales have been stagnant.



Wolf is well known for being a clout whore and begging for attention, so honestly not surprised he's doing the same thing again.

On the topic of his merch, I've purchased some before when he first started out and the new designs have gotten so over cluttered with shit that it's an eyesore to look at. He probably thinks this controversy is the only thing that'll get people interested in his merch again. The guy could have just changed the shape of the lightening bolts to look sharper and less blocky and there'd be no issue, but of course when he's high off the over praise and coddling he gets the brain don't work too good.

Edit: God these people are obnoxious


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Apr 12, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> If more furries took themselves offline after they said something stupid, Twitter would be a much better place.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Thistle (Apr 12, 2022)

Yonoir said:


>


 The guy who took a bite out of a brick of lard on stream, and did the whole apology tour thing fucking years ago?




Your browser is not able to display this video.






			https://archive.ph/wip/1hCei
		







			https://archive.ph/wip/Su7gL


----------



## The Big O (Apr 12, 2022)

Mildly related with all this Native-American fur talk: they're a very predictable bunch. Here's another one I stumbled across:




The replies to this heya-hoya are about what you'd expect. And let's also look at the tells from the bio:



BLM hashtag, pronouns, "stolen land." These dumbasses stereotype themselves.


----------



## Parce Que (Apr 12, 2022)

NevskyProspekt said:


> The worst thing that happened to maned wolves was furries discovering they existed. Poor things were much better off as an exotic, shy, flighty canine known only to zoologists, conservationists, and Brazilians.


I suppose they became discount foxes for people who wanted a fursona but didn't want to be seen as basic bitches.
A real shame, maned wolves are very interesting creatures. I can only hope that this newfound interest can perhaps bring attention to conservation efforts.


----------



## Desumorphine (Apr 12, 2022)

CelestialCaves said:


> View attachment 3172644


I legit cannot tell what the fuck he is even trying to say between all the spelling mistakes, missing punctuation and random capitalization.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Apr 13, 2022)

Thistle said:


> The guy who took a bite out of a brick of lard on stream, and did the whole apology tour thing fucking years ago?
> View attachment 3173247
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand why "native furries" are almost always the most obnoxious of people.


----------



## CelestialCaves (Apr 13, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I don't understand why "native furries" are almost always the most obnoxious of people.



It's the race to get oppression points and circle jerk about how special and important they are. Constantly playing victim isn't exactly a good look on their community. Mixes up actual cases of mistreatment and hate with pointless whiney bullshit. They all look like a bunch of cry babies.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Apr 13, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I don't understand why "native furries" are almost always the most obnoxious of people.


Little wampum, much firewater.


----------



## WolfKiller (Apr 13, 2022)

CelestialCaves said:


> You can't make this shit up.  Yet another case of pissing off Native furries again



She published an apology.

She apologises for directing fault to the 17 year old who concealed his age.  Under-18 furries lie about their ages all the time, whether by commission by stating a false age, or by omission by wandering in to over-18 chats &/or engaging with over-18 material.  She did nothing wrong here.  The fault lies with the runt.
She is trying to buy her way out with a $100 donation to SOSA and a $100 donation to the "landback movement", whatever that is.
It's a shame she's being such a wimp, and in being such a wimp, she is making the situation worse for herself. Telling these autistic pieces of shit to cease their screeching would have been appropriate.


----------



## Yonoir (Apr 13, 2022)

So Wolf has posted that he is going to be on "hiatus" for a few days, and whined about how "leftist furries have a bullying problem." Strange, seeing how many times he has sent his goons to attack people he didn't agree with.




It's a classic case of being unable to handle what you dish out, or simply using it to guilt trip people who hurt his feelings. I should also reiterate how little people are actually saying any sort of criticism towards the design, and yet he still keeps blowing it way out of proportion to make this a big dramatic event in order to get pity points/merch sales.


----------



## Parce Que (Apr 13, 2022)

Do these people get chided by multiple DMs or are they just being gigantic drama whores? I swear it's the same script every single time
>post something that deviates from the zeitgeist
>announce they're taking a hiatus from social media
>come back and post an wall of text as an apology


----------



## camopattern (Apr 13, 2022)

There's a basic rule of thumb furries are too fucking stupid to follow.

If *you* think part of your design might be cultural appropriation then it probably is.

For example: this fat white chick has her fursona that is straight up native imagery but is so up her own ass that she doesn't seem the harm in it. Just because her weeb friends told her it's ok. But because the topic is trending on furry Twitter she has to play the white oppression card for pity.


			https://archive.ph/kYCD8
		


But the more trailer park whites who do this the more vocal the annoying as hell the bipoc whores are. Then the whites play the pity me card and the bipoc decide to do socialist teeth crap. It's an endless cycle of bullshit because they never learn. Furries are the only fandom I've bared witness too that decides call out culture is the right thing to do 100% of the time instead of being civil adults (LOL).


----------



## Contusion (Apr 13, 2022)

Yonoir said:


> So Wolf has posted that he is going to be on "hiatus" for a few days, and whined about how "leftist furries have a bullying problem." Strange, seeing how many times he has sent his goons to attack people he didn't agree with.
> View attachment 3175070
> 
> It's a classic case of being unable to handle what you dish out, or simply using it to guilt trip people who hurt his feelings. I should also reiterate how little people are actually saying any sort of criticism towards the design, and yet he still keeps blowing it way out of proportion to make this a big dramatic event in order to get pity points/merch sales.


This really is the straw that broke the camels back for tolerating wolf for me. You cannot be actually oppressed when this is your reaction to criticism. Get your head out of your asshole Wolf.

Edit so I stop shitting up the thread: not to forget harassing some stereotypically autistic female because she doesn’t understand normal social behavior and made an jigaboo native wolf oc is totally acceptable but telling them even the most slight objection is killing natives.



camopattern said:


> There's a basic rule of thumb furries are too fucking stupid to follow.
> 
> If *you* think part of your design might be cultural appropriation then it probably is.
> 
> ...


And I thought my last post was borderline political sperging, what the fuck are you even saying.
The autist has falvie meets OED imitation art and is stuck in a 2007 FA state where everyone popular retard or not  (see old lucky art) had feather bullshit.It doesn’t look like Injun OC shit at all.


----------



## Yonoir (Apr 13, 2022)

So it seems like one person has really taken offense to Wolf's design, and the slapfight between them and Wolf's little asspatting circle has been a show to watch. It also seems that Wolf's "apology" was more of an attempt to get people off his ass and his true feelings towards the situation have come out.


 



Some of Wolf's posse has started to pick fights with Tailsinge as well,


 









Remember kids, if your skin is white, it doesn't matter what you've endured! Some native furry has it so much worse with the mean internet bullies.


----------



## wunhunglo (Apr 13, 2022)

Yonoir said:


> So it seems like one person has really taken offense to Wolf's design, and the slapfight between them and Wolf's little asspatting circle has been a show to watch. It also seems that Wolf's "apology" was more of an attempt to get people off his ass and his true feelings towards the situation have come out.
> View attachment 3176868 View attachment 3176870
> 
> Some of Wolf's posse has started to pick fights with Tailsinge as well,
> ...



The world's most cringe and ineffectual "activists" show you what untreated mental illness looks like. These people couldn't flip a burger without having a mental breakdown. Can't wait to hear about the spectacular failure of their convention.


----------



## Contusion (Apr 13, 2022)

Yonoir said:


> View attachment 3176868 View attachment 3176870
> 
> Some of Wolf's posse has started to pick fights with Tailsinge as well,
> View attachment 3176888 View attachment 3176892
> ...





Yonoir said:


> So it seems like one person has really taken offense to Wolf's design, and the slapfight between them and Wolf's little asspatting circle has been a show to watch. It also seems that Wolf's "apology" was more of an attempt to get people off his ass and his true feelings towards the situation have come out.
> View attachment 3176868 View attachment 3176870
> 
> Some of Wolf's posse has started to pick fights with Tailsinge as well,
> ...


Why wont wolf and company just be honest and outright say they dont think antisemitism is an issue , that Jewish people are all white oppressors and that they’re not brown enough for their feelings to matter.

The holocaust was 75 years ago and woke furry thinks they can pick and choose which genocide matters.
Meanwhile injun is upset about the 1700-1800s . Most ntvs are as muddled white as their kike counterparts if not more.

It’s not like there’s nazi revivals anywhere or anything.
The worst they have is Canadians thinking they’re drug addled and filthy and whities  liking wind catchers. The biggest threat to natives is themselves.

But what do you expect from a stoner PNW fag.


----------



## Linoone (Apr 13, 2022)

A degenerate furry puts up NSFW stickers in public and the sticker designer explains why they aren’t sexual at all.
Unfortunately no archives because the dipshit private their account by the time I saw this.


Spoiler: NSFW stickers and possibly long screenshots 




I’ll see if I can find the individual pictures on Twitter, as you can see it’s very obviously pornographic in nature. 

The sticker owner tells us how their HYPER FUTA FETISH artwork is not _actually_ pornographic at all!

This furfag is 34 years old by the way..



And of course many furries are defending this kind of shit, fucking manchildren I swear.


----------



## camopattern (Apr 13, 2022)

Contusion said:


> And I thought my last post was borderline political sperging, what the fuck are you even saying.
> The autist has falvie meets OED imitation art and is stuck in a 2007 FA state where everyone popular retard or not  (see old lucky art) had feather bullshit.It doesn’t look like Injun OC shit at all.



It's exactly as I said. One white person sticks something native on their ref sheet, the bipoc furries find it and bam, cancel post and lots of rage.

It's the same shit every single time. You could swap nefferity for any other furry and the posts would read exactly the same. The only thing that even flagged their attention was how she responded to it, with the pity video and "well I have natives in my family", that makes it entertaining this time. But even I'm getting bored of it.


Edit: also on the topic of the Schutzstaffel Nazi emblem, the guy mentions him using the imagery in his art before. So if that's true why hasn't it been brought up until now?


----------



## Contusion (Apr 13, 2022)

Smuggly Prick said:


> A degenerate furry puts up NSFW stickers in public and the sticker designer explains why they aren’t sexual at all.
> Unfortunately no archives because the dipshit private their account by the time I saw this.
> 
> 
> ...


The Denver drama made me forget how fast Seattle can churn out retard sex pests for a second there.



camopattern said:


> It's exactly as I said. One white person sticks something native on their ref sheet, the bipoc furries find it and bam, cancel post and lots of rage.
> 
> It's the same shit every single time. You could swap nefferity for any other furry and the posts would read exactly the same. The only thing that even flagged their attention was how she responded to it, with the pity video and "well I have natives in my family", that makes it entertaining this time. But even I'm getting bored of it.
> 
> ...


Stop shitting up the thread, Can you please be a less obvious injun ego stroker.
Your answer has been said over and over  , they are being treated the same way they treat others and can’t handle it. It was just a matter of time.



Yonoir said:


> I agree, he's absolutely doing this for the internet pity points. I'll put money on there only being like 5 people who raised any concerns at all, but since Wolf is an attention whore he blew it way out of proportion to get more attention and clout for being so "vigilant and woke!! look at him he's SUCH a nice person for wanting to fix this nonexistant problem he intentionally made worse". And then he shifted the focus on some white girl putting feathers on furry characters to make himself look good and to be Mad On The Internet, got understandable push back for being retarded, and then waited for all his buddies to White Knight and kiss his ass. It's almost a cycle at this point.
> 
> And it's so conveniently placed right before releasing more sub-par streetwear merch! Talk about marketing, especially seeing that his recent sales have been stagnant.


Let’s not forget his failed covid canceled event that he avoids talking about at all costs.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Apr 13, 2022)

Contusion said:


> Stop shitting up the thread, Can you please be a less obvious injun ego stroker.
> Your answer has been said over and over  , they are being treated the same way they treat others and can’t handle it. It was just a matter of time.


I mean if you want to complain about shitting up threads try to at least not double post when doing so 


Contusion said:


> The Denver drama made me forget how fast Seattle can churn out retard sex pests for a second there.


Seattle furries are the most insanely political, Texas furries are all gay and cuckholds, and Denver is just insanity.


camopattern said:


> It's exactly as I said. One white person sticks something native on their ref sheet, the bipoc furries find it and bam, cancel post and lots of rage.
> 
> It's the same shit every single time. You could swap nefferity for any other furry and the posts would read exactly the same. The only thing that even flagged their attention was how she responded to it, with the pity video and "well I have natives in my family", that makes it entertaining this time. But even I'm getting bored of it.
> 
> ...


I mean right now among a lot of furries there is this clout chasing mentality by furries to rid the fandom of anyone unique or creative. So have a creative idea that takes inspiration from midevil Europe bam X art is inspired by Nazi/far right imagery he's a Nazi furry ham them. Take inspiration from native American culture bam you're culturally appropriating something.  The entire point has little to do with protecting minorities or people of color and everything to do with in virtue signaling how much you want to be a deviant.


----------



## Lion (Apr 13, 2022)

Yonoir said:


> So it seems like one person has really taken offense to Wolf's design, and the slapfight between them and Wolf's little asspatting circle has been a show to watch. It also seems that Wolf's "apology" was more of an attempt to get people off his ass and his true feelings towards the situation have come out.
> View attachment 3176868 View attachment 3176870
> 
> Some of Wolf's posse has started to pick fights with Tailsinge as well,
> ...


the mental gymnastics wolfs bootlickers are going to defend him. not to mention the dick measuring contest of who’s more oppressed


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 13, 2022)

camopattern said:


> For example: this fat white chick has her fursona that is straight up native imagery but is so up her own ass that she doesn't seem the harm in it.


Dumb cunt should have just falsely claimed Native ancestry.  Works all the time, like being a tranny and claiming to be a woman despite being built like Dick Butkus.  Unless you're running for federal office or something, it isn't even a thing.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 13, 2022)

Either lie and claim ancestry, or just ignore the flaming. Furries will move on to the next bullshit controversy within a couple weeks at most. Anyone getting involved is either too immature to take the high road, or trying to milk controversy for their own gain.


----------



## Flippant Aardwolf (Apr 14, 2022)

fucking sick of the diaper boys showing up out of the woodwork


----------



## Haint (Apr 14, 2022)

NevskyProspekt said:


> The worst thing that happened to maned wolves was furries discovering they existed. Poor things were much better off as an exotic, shy, flighty canine known only to zoologists, conservationists, and Brazilians.



Most furries never get beyond pop science and charismatic species.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Apr 14, 2022)

Flippant Aardwolf said:


> fucking sick of the diaper boys showing up out of the woodwork


I've learned to like nuclear weapons learned to stop worrying and love the furry diaper degeneracy. It's always fun to see someone in PM's say I am a cute uwu femboi sissy diaper girl but irl or elsewhere online try to act like internet tough guys. As I remember there was a furry named sparky. They go by frost otter pup on telegram.  They're the epitome of badass projection but in DMS is uwu.


----------



## CelestialCaves (Apr 15, 2022)

Yonoir said:


> So Wolf has posted that he is going to be on "hiatus" for a few days, and whined about how "leftist furries have a bullying problem." Strange, seeing how many times he has sent his goons to attack people he didn't agree with.
> View attachment 3175070
> 
> It's a classic case of being unable to handle what you dish out, or simply using it to guilt trip people who hurt his feelings. I should also reiterate how little people are actually saying any sort of criticism towards the design, and yet he still keeps blowing it way out of proportion to make this a big dramatic event in order to get pity points/merch sales.



All I'm reading is "awAAAA, i can't handle the internet, it made me have a panic attack" 

Can these people be more pathetic honestly? Get off twitter.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Apr 15, 2022)

CelestialCaves said:


> All I'm reading is "awAAAA, i can't handle the internet, it made me have a panic attack"
> 
> Can these people be more pathetic honestly? Get off twitter.


I mean they don't want to be proven wrong and when they do they get a panic attack.


----------



## camopattern (Apr 15, 2022)

Contusion said:


> The Denver drama made me forget how fast Seattle can churn out retard sex pests for a second there.
> 
> 
> Stop shitting up the thread, Can you please be a less obvious injun ego stroker.
> ...



That's rich coming from the dude who joined in January and keeps double posting absolute shit  



CelestialCaves said:


> All I'm reading is "awAAAA, i can't handle the internet, it made me have a panic attack"
> 
> Can these people be more pathetic honestly? Get off twitter.



It's a way of claiming to be a victim for pity points after you've fucked up. If you remove yourself from the discourse it's just like Corn Flakes said, in a week everyone will move onto the next piece of furry bullshit instead. If he was white and using nazi imagery he'd never hear the end of it, so he lucks out in a weird way.

But it's just another member of the harvest moon furfuck board getting called out. It's basically a hitlist at this point.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Apr 16, 2022)

I think I remembe reading Wolf whining abou 'Trump-fascism' and 'TERFs' and supporting the group called 'Black Lives Matter' somewhere. I also remembered Wolf leaving Tumblr out of some reason...
That is expected these days; I just wonder where I found tha text.
I actually feel pretty bad, too: Wolf's art with its emphasis on shape and colour is very great.


Thistle said:


> View attachment 3173331


Speaking of great art, the Nazi monster is, to my embarrassment, actually cool-looking.



LeChampion1992 said:


> I don't understand why "native furries" are almost always the most obnoxious of people.


I feel that is because:

They are not Black and therefore feel shafted. Remember that 'B' is before 'I' in 'BIPOC'. Moreover, if one was to say 'Indigenous Lives Matter', they would be considered racist against Black people.
From what I read, an Indigenous life is miserable, including dirty water, lack of access to utilities, and high food prices. You would expect that, after decades of woke people raising a lot of noises about Indigenous respect and misery to the point of cancelling Catholic boarding schools due to unfortunate coincidences, Indigenous people would have better lives.


----------



## Ohridwarriors (Apr 16, 2022)

Turns out a artist by the name of slugmuh 
made this 
https://twitter.com/slugmuh/status/1514952229064695813?s=20&t=BZXRVAkp3NYXmwcz_Za_FQ 
(Excuse my ooor writing I am phone posting) 
People in the thread are mainly falling for her labels in her bio and a lot of people are sub tweeting it so it’s hard to keep track of who is saying what


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 16, 2022)

Ohridwarriors said:


> Turns out a artist by the name of slugmuh
> made this
> https://twitter.com/slugmuh/status/1514952229064695813?s=20&t=BZXRVAkp3NYXmwcz_Za_FQ
> (Excuse my ooor writing I am phone posting)
> People in the thread are mainly falling for her labels in her bio and a lot of people are sub tweeting it so it’s hard to keep track of who is saying what


Pretty based honestly.


----------



## Linoone (Apr 16, 2022)

Furries really are living proof you can’t have anything unique anymore unless it’s a DeviantArt tier recolor shitty fursona like everyone else.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Apr 16, 2022)

Ohridwarriors said:


> Turns out a artist by the name of slugmuh
> made this
> https://twitter.com/slugmuh/status/1514952229064695813?s=20&t=BZXRVAkp3NYXmwcz_Za_FQ
> (Excuse my ooor writing I am phone posting)
> People in the thread are mainly falling for her labels in her bio and a lot of people are sub tweeting it so it’s hard to keep track of who is saying what


I archived that:


			https://archive.ph/sj96X


----------



## Sharklaser (Apr 17, 2022)

Donetsk-area troon furry and avowed communist Sneksucks discovers that he's no longer shitposting on the interwebs when the conscription agents start coming through. Been making the rounds on 4chan the last couple of days. 




Thread on /k/:



			https://archive.ph/O8VEi


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 17, 2022)

Sharklaser said:


> Donetsk-area troon furry and avowed communist Sneksucks discovers that he's no longer shitposting on the interwebs when the conscription agents start coming through. Been making the rounds on 4chan the last couple of days.
> 
> View attachment 3188284
> 
> ...


Life comes at you fast


----------



## deermeat (Apr 17, 2022)

Ohridwarriors said:


> Turns out a artist by the name of slugmuh
> made this
> https://twitter.com/slugmuh/status/1514952229064695813?s=20&t=BZXRVAkp3NYXmwcz_Za_FQ
> (Excuse my ooor writing I am phone posting)
> People in the thread are mainly falling for her labels in her bio and a lot of people are sub tweeting it so it’s hard to keep track of who is saying what


Native Americans do not own the concept of a headdress as many did it in the early days of man-kind. 
Also it's funny people assume OP is white lol.


----------



## Desumorphine (Apr 17, 2022)

deermeat said:


> Native Americans do not own the concept of a headdress as many did it in the early days of man-kind.
> Also it's funny people assume OP is white lol.


It always baffles me when they assume something as simple as "I made headdress from bird" could only possibly come from a single culture and wouldn't co-develop in many parts of the world simultaneously.


----------



## Carl Smallwang (Apr 18, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I mean if you want to complain about shitting up threads try to at least not double post when doing so
> 
> Seattle furries are the most insanely political, Texas furries are all gay and cuckholds, and Denver is just insanity.
> 
> I mean right now among a lot of furries there is this clout chasing mentality by furries to rid the fandom of anyone unique or creative. So have a creative idea that takes inspiration from midevil Europe bam X art is inspired by Nazi/far right imagery he's a Nazi furry ham them. Take inspiration from native American culture bam you're culturally appropriating something.  The entire point has little to do with protecting minorities or people of color and everything to do with in virtue signaling how much you want to be a deviant.


It is kind'a funny its all coming this.  It seemed it was always a community spoiled by the fact it had a'lot of decent enough artists. But with the sudden hard left turn into what can only be described as art communism, I'm kind of excited to see this community really set itself on fire. You can really ruin your reputation drawing this stuff. It closes a'lot of doors. But it still paid at least.

Adding the life ruination element, the politics, and especially all the troon stalkers. It makes it too poisonous for a'lot of artists. You're still going to see a'lot of people continue this art as their perverted hobby. But the best people, the people who probably are artists at a real big boy art job. There's no way they're staying around these people with so much to lose.

I make a prediction, near the end, whatever that is. We will see an attempt to either "socialize" art in this community, that will be hilarious BTW. Or we will see more third party sites that monitor and gate keep. Sort of like artist beware style review sites, but more politically oriented. I feel like there's going to be more money flowing away from artists. And more cash flowing to maintain an ever growing privately held furry surveillance apparatus. And if you think that pill is to hard to swallow. Remember that half of these suspiciously wealthy unmarried fags that dress up as animals get that fursuit money on DOD and Glowie salaries.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 18, 2022)

Carl Smallwang said:


> Adding the life ruination element, the politics, and especially all the troon stalkers. It makes it too poisonous for a'lot of artists. You're still going to see a'lot of people continue this art as their perverted hobby. But the best people, the people who probably are artists at a real big boy art job. There's no way they're staying around these people with so much to lose.


Just a small disagreement here: artists with real big boy art jobs don't usually deal with furries to begin with. Even if they are furries themselves, if they already have jobs in the industry doing freelance work for furries is a dumb idea because they grumble if the art is priced anywhere near industry rates.

If you see a professional I-work-for-a-studio artist doing art for furries, it'll be either because he's out of a job, has got a lot of free time between projects to waste on cheap commissions, or he's got a fat Patreon paycheck that allows him to pick and choose what he does.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Apr 18, 2022)

Carl Smallwang said:


> It is kind'a funny its all coming this.  It seemed it was always a community spoiled by the fact it had a'lot of decent enough artists. But with the sudden hard left turn into what can only be described as art communism, I'm kind of excited to see this community really set itself on fire. You can really ruin your reputation drawing this stuff. It closes a'lot of doors. But it still paid at least.
> 
> Adding the life ruination element, the politics, and especially all the troon stalkers. It makes it too poisonous for a'lot of artists. You're still going to see a'lot of people continue this art as their perverted hobby. But the best people, the people who probably are artists at a real big boy art job. There's no way they're staying around these people with so much to lose.
> 
> I make a prediction, near the end, whatever that is. We will see an attempt to either "socialize" art in this community, that will be hilarious BTW. Or we will see more third party sites that monitor and gate keep. Sort of like artist beware style review sites, but more politically oriented. I feel like there's going to be more money flowing away from artists. And more cash flowing to maintain an ever growing privately held furry surveillance apparatus. And if you think that pill is to hard to swallow. Remember that half of these suspiciously wealthy unmarried fags that dress up as animals get that fursuit money on DOD and Glowie salaries.


Well knowing how many leftist furries weaseled their ways you to the top tiers of the Obama administration during the 2010s I wouldn't be surprised at all if we're all on watchlists not because we're far right but because we called a furry a queer years ago.


----------



## snailslime (Apr 18, 2022)

so there's furry asmr now


----------



## JethroTullamore (Apr 18, 2022)

snailslime said:


> so there's furry asmr now


ASMR makes me angry in and of itself, furry ASMR makes me feel hate I didn’t know possible.  
I strongly dislike you for showing me this.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 18, 2022)

snailslime said:


> so there's furry asmr now


Of course it's some scandinavian faggot.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 18, 2022)

...what the actual fuck is this.

At first I thought ASMR was just a fancy new-age term to describe deliberately causing _frisson_ but this shit makes my stomach climb into my mouth when I hear it.  I just feel inexplicably close to being violently ill.  God that is nasty.


----------



## Disgusting Furry (Apr 18, 2022)

Seems like manedwolfy made the native american defenders upset.


https://twitter.com/faunafur/status/1516211694577483779 | https://archive.ph/PPMtB
https://twitter.com/itsZeuspng/status/1516160914768113665 | https://archive.ph/W8pys


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 18, 2022)

TFT-A9 said:


> ...what the actual fuck is this.
> 
> At first I thought ASMR was just a fancy new-age term to describe deliberately causing _frisson_ but this shit makes my stomach climb into my mouth when I hear it.  I just feel inexplicably close to being violently ill.  God that is nasty.


Seriously, I thought ASMR was just meant to make you feel tingly. This just makes me feel uncomfortable, bordering on ill. Who the fuck consumes that sort of content?


----------



## Gamercat (Apr 18, 2022)

snailslime said:


> so there's furry asmr now


I'm not clicking on any of those videos


----------



## Mikoyan (Apr 18, 2022)

Disgusting Furry said:


> Seems like manedwolfy made the native american defenders upset.
> View attachment 3193897
> https://twitter.com/faunafur/status/1516211694577483779 | https://archive.ph/PPMtB
> https://twitter.com/itsZeuspng/status/1516160914768113665 | https://archive.ph/W8pys


Maybe I'm missing something here but the fuck about that awful picture is "anti-native"?

That there's furry drama too niche for me to understand is... rare.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Apr 19, 2022)

Carl Smallwang said:


> It is kind'a funny its all coming this.  It seemed it was always a community spoiled by the fact it had a'lot of decent enough artists. But with the sudden hard left turn into what can only be described as art communism, I'm kind of excited to see this community really set itself on fire. You can really ruin your reputation drawing this stuff. It closes a'lot of doors. But it still paid at least.
> 
> Adding the life ruination element, the politics, and especially all the troon stalkers. It makes it too poisonous for a'lot of artists. You're still going to see a'lot of people continue this art as their perverted hobby. But the best people, the people who probably are artists at a real big boy art job. There's no way they're staying around these people with so much to lose.
> 
> I make a prediction, near the end, whatever that is. We will see an attempt to either "socialize" art in this community, that will be hilarious BTW. Or we will see more third party sites that monitor and gate keep. Sort of like artist beware style review sites, but more politically oriented. I feel like there's going to be more money flowing away from artists. And more cash flowing to maintain an ever growing privately held furry surveillance apparatus. And if you think that pill is to hard to swallow. Remember that half of these suspiciously wealthy unmarried fags that dress up as animals get that fursuit money on DOD and Glowie salaries.


How ould they 'socialise' art? Certainly they are not going to follow Rossiya's lead in Socialist Realism.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Apr 19, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> How ould they 'socialise' art? Certainly they are not going to follow Rossiya's lead in Socialist Realism.


It's not about the style. It's "socialise" as in collective ownership of art. They'll be unironically declaring commission pricing as profiteering and bourgeois oppression by denying the masses access to the artistic commons. Their solution will probably be the instutition of some form of "union", which will really be more of a cartel-cum-mafia, through which they will try to organise and control the furry art scene and destroy the careers of anyone who doesn't toe their new line. It'll make burned furs look like a sunday picnic.

That's assuming they don't fall at the first hurdle and descend into endless in-fighting about who is the most marxist and morally pure.

The left used to be about the abolition of hierarchy and the rights of man to the fruit of his labour. Then came Marx and his pedo friend Engels, fucking it all up forever.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Apr 19, 2022)

teriyakiburns said:


> That's assuming they don't fall at the first hurdle and descend into endless in-fighting about who is the most marxist and morally pure.


I’d bet good money on this.


----------



## Sintharia (Apr 19, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> Maybe I'm missing something here but the fuck about that awful picture is "anti-native"?
> 
> That there's furry drama too niche for me to understand is... rare.


It ties back to the fact that he called a native furry woman a "battle-axe." So, like any proper jackass with his 15 minutes of fame, he's leaning hard into his decisions. Any attention is good attention.

I'm still not sure how a misogynistic term got twisted to be anti-native, but that's the current state of furry. Everything is anti-native.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 19, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> I'm still not sure how a misogynistic term got twisted to be anti-native, but that's the current state of furry. Everything is anti-native.


Tomahawk axes, maybe?

Or it got twisted into anti-native because she's native and any insult to an aspect of a person is an insult to every aspect of that person. It's like criticizing a black guy for being incompetent at his job and getting called racist in return.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Apr 19, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> I'm still not sure how a misogynistic term got twisted to be anti-native, but that's the current state of furry. Everything is anti-native.


The misogynistic and anti-native statements were two different occurrences as far as I'm aware.



Spoiler: Both instances







Correct me if I'm wrong, but they might've overlapped due to being aimed at the same person?


----------



## Noebel (Apr 19, 2022)

teriyakiburns said:


> It's not about the style. It's "socialise" as in collective ownership of art. They'll be unironically declaring commission pricing as profiteering and bourgeois oppression by denying the masses access to the artistic commons.


Now hold the fuck up. In regards to the art, everybody can own means of production. Like, pencils are cheap. You buy it, you draw a horse penis, and nobody else pockets a sulprus from your horse penis. Unless you work for Disney. If you draw horse penis while employed as illustrator or something, it's now their horse penis. Art is as socialist as it can reasonably be.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Apr 19, 2022)

Noebel said:


> Now hold the fuck up. In regards to the art, everybody can own means of production. Like, pencils are cheap. You buy it, you draw a horse penis, and nobody else pockets a sulprus from your horse penis. Unless you work for Disney. If you draw horse penis while employed as illustrator or something, it's now their horse penis. Art is as socialist as it can reasonably be.


But people charge _money_ for things I want! And draw things _that I don't like!_


----------



## Noebel (Apr 19, 2022)

teriyakiburns said:


> But people charge _money_ for things I want! And draw things _that I don't like!_


But if you can own means of production, you can just go and do it yourself, if capitalist artists are not to your liking. I refuse to belive they all are war vets with crippled limbs or have parkinsons.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Apr 19, 2022)

Noebel said:


> But if you can own means of production, you can just go and do it yourself, if capitalist artists are not to your liking. I refuse to belive they all are war vets with crippled limbs or have parkinsons.


No, they're just lazy.


----------



## Noebel (Apr 19, 2022)

teriyakiburns said:


> No, they're just lazy.


Have they gotten the memo, that under communism they'd have to work? Communal property kinda needs to be made.


----------



## Digital Style (Apr 19, 2022)

Seems like he is leaning hard into the drama; clout is a hell of a drug. Fully expect his cum party at FWA to be full of drama. 


Disgusting Furry said:


> Seems like manedwolfy made the native american defenders upset.
> View attachment 3193897
> https://twitter.com/faunafur/status/1516211694577483779 | https://archive.ph/PPMtB
> https://twitter.com/itsZeuspng/status/1516160914768113665 | https://archive.ph/W8pys


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Apr 19, 2022)

Not specifically about the Furries themselves..but I started up the Glenn Beck show today..and he has discovered Furries.

Glenn Beck is talking about Furries, Fucking Clownworld Man, Fucking Clownworld.


----------



## Ratboy Genius (Apr 19, 2022)

snailslime said:


> so there's furry asmr now


vore animation 
ewwwww stomach noises
10 hours, perfect for sleeping!
coffee shop role-play
Omg... Searching "furry vore asmr" on youtube pulls up some huge playlists, updated as recently as today.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Apr 19, 2022)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> Not specifically about the Furries themselves..but I started up the Glenn Beck show today..and he has discovered Furries.
> 
> Glenn Beck is talking about Furries, Fucking Clownworld Man, Fucking Clownworld.


This sounds fun.  
I listen to Glenn Beck sometimes because I think he’s funny, and he looks like Kernel Sanders, and I mean…..I like chicken.  
I feel like this would be an entertaining crossover.


----------



## The Whore of Babylon (Apr 19, 2022)

damn how is that con still going


----------



## Mikoyan (Apr 19, 2022)

The Whore of Babylon said:


> View attachment 3196322
> 
> damn how is that con still going


Oh hey it's Tekkie, the speedrunner who's speedrunning 'furry moving to California, becoming a total fucking pothead', waiting for the 'transition' level, it's going to be a cool one.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Apr 19, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> This sounds fun.
> I listen to Glenn Beck sometimes because I think he’s funny, and he looks like Kernel Sanders, and I mean…..I like chicken.
> I feel like this would be an entertaining crossover.


It was only like 20 Minutes right at the start of his show, but...Normie Boomer Republicans have now heard of Furries, If Furries go the way of Trannies and become the next "Fad" Minority then holy shit, we are in for a ride.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Apr 19, 2022)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> It was only like 20 Minutes right at the start of his show, but...Normie Boomer Republicans have now heard of Furries, If Furries go the way of Trannies and become the next "Fad" Minority then holy shit, we are in for a ride.


If that's the point I swear I hope ISIS or someone exceptional does the world a favor and does proper animal control.

I'm not mad I just want it to happen in Minecraft.


----------



## Fuggalope (Apr 20, 2022)

It's a dumb fucking injun that thinks "battle-axe" is an anti native insult. Battle axes, as a weapon, are associated with Indo-European people. Indians used stone headed war clubs, not metal axes in battle. Forgive the history sperging,

That said, cum pizza dude is an idiot that loves attention, even when it's bad, so what is even the point. It's two idiots fighting. Just enjoy the show I guess.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Apr 20, 2022)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> It was only like 20 Minutes right at the start of his show, but...Normie Boomer Republicans have now heard of Furries, If Furries go the way of Trannies and become the next "Fad" Minority then holy shit, we are in for a ride.


Unlikely. Furries hit the mainstream every nine or ten years, make a bunch of noise about how accepting they are, get ridiculed a bit, then slink back into their weird little nooks and crannies until the next time.


----------



## AssRock (Apr 20, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Just a small disagreement here: artists with real big boy art jobs don't usually deal with furries to begin with. Even if they are furries themselves, if they already have jobs in the industry doing freelance work for furries is a dumb idea because they grumble if the art is priced anywhere near industry rates.
> 
> If you see a professional I-work-for-a-studio artist doing art for furries, it'll be either because he's out of a job, has got a lot of free time between projects to waste on cheap commissions, or he's got a fat Patreon paycheck that allows him to pick and choose what he does.



Not exactly.  I mean you're not wrong, but I think it's a bit more complicated than that.

While my work is entirely professional freelance stuff with the occasional furry commission here and there, I also know I can name a bunch of professional I-work-for-a-studio artists who do either do a lot of furry work or aren't at all adverse to drawing it.  Most charge industry rates, some either just do trades or smaller pieces as a means to interacting with their audience, or it's just a quick cash grab for smaller things like sketches and speed paintings, and/or is a fun break from serious contracts.  

Yeah, for the most part folks are hella busy with their work/actual jobs, but a lot enjoy having something to break up the monotony and furries and fan art can be an easy way to break things up while still having a creative edge.  I know a few artists who just draw furries/fan art/etc as a bit of a warm up before breaking back into their serious stuff as well.  But it's also a bit of a misleading belief that furry artists are outcast in the professional art world; there are a ton of artists who draw furries because they find it fun to do so.  

Yeah, sure if you draw nothing but furries, you're not gonna get work anywhere because you need to be able to have an expanded portfolio proving that you can work on anything you're asked to do, but say JayAxer for instance, has worked for Capcom, works for Blizzard, still draws furry art all of the time, Fivel works on Halo and is even more prolific, Stucat is at Weta, Kahze was at Naughty Dog, Centradragon works for WotC, though her fandom work has dropped off entirely these days, Chuckdee/Carlos D'Anda does commissions and has fun with funny animals, etc, etc, etc.  For quite a few people, furry art was an entry point for their professional careers and it's always nice to fall back into those safe zones from time to time.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Apr 20, 2022)

Fuggalope said:


> It's a dumb fucking injun that thinks "battle-axe" is an anti native insult. Battle axes, as a weapon, are associated with Indo-European people. Indians used stone headed war clubs, not metal axes in battle. Forgive the history sperging,
> 
> That said, cum pizza dude is an idiot that loves attention, even when it's bad, so what is even the point. It's two idiots fighting. Just enjoy the show I guess.


I mean he literally called them an inanimate object that shouldn't be perceived as anything but being called a proverbial blockhead. Christ these people are so weak and narcissistic.


teriyakiburns said:


> Unlikely. Furries hit the mainstream every nine or ten years, make a bunch of noise about how accepting they are, get ridiculed a bit, then slink back into their weird little nooks and crannies until the next time.


I mean the thing with furries is every time they hit mainstream there is less mocking of them and more pushing of their ideas.


----------



## Loona (Apr 20, 2022)

Smuggly Prick said:


> A degenerate furry puts up NSFW stickers in public and the sticker designer explains why they aren’t sexual at all.
> Unfortunately no archives because the dipshit private their account by the time I saw this.
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine being this clueless. Be a coomer all you want, but don't put in public because not everyone wants to see it. It's that simple.
https://archive.ph/7tDmE



Spoiler: images (nsfw)


----------



## billydero (Apr 20, 2022)

Loona said:


> Imagine being this clueless. Be a coomer all you want, but don't put in public because not everyone wants to see it. It's that simple.
> View attachment 3199676https://archive.ph/7tDmE
> View attachment 3199677
> 
> ...


What a comeback. “Oh yeah? Well …. Uh …. learn how to spell, bigot!! Yeah, owned. Time for my Twitter victory lap!”

Imagine Nargles reaction if someone had covered their shitty porn sticker with one with a Christian message. They’ed probably have a stroke.


----------



## Belvedere (Apr 20, 2022)

Loona said:


> Imagine being this clueless. Be a coomer all you want, but don't put in public because not everyone wants to see it. It's that simple.
> View attachment 3199676https://archive.ph/7tDmE
> View attachment 3199677
> 
> ...



When a brain rots from overexposure to degeneracy you get this: no sense of societal boundaries and shameless displays of fetishes in public.   This is why I don't want to see anything that relates to "Pride" Month or any LGBT+ events that take place in public spaces.  When people who have this mentality gather in numbers the act turn into a blatant "I'm going to put my depraved fetish right in front of your face and there is nothing you can do about it" event.

At this rate we are going to have growing numbers of unironic Slaanesh cultist roaming the streets every June.


----------



## Thistle (Apr 20, 2022)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> Not specifically about the Furries themselves..but I started up the Glenn Beck show today..and he has discovered Furries.
> 
> Glenn Beck is talking about Furries, Fucking Clownworld Man, Fucking Clownworld.


Oh i gotta fuckin' see this, was it on the podcast / youtube, or was it behind the paywall?


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Apr 20, 2022)

Thistle said:


> Oh i gotta fuckin' see this, was it on the podcast / youtube, or was it behind the paywall?


It was on his podcast, it was a super normie take, he didn't go into....what we know.

YET.


----------



## Gamercat (Apr 20, 2022)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> Not specifically about the Furries themselves..but I started up the Glenn Beck show today..and he has discovered Furries.
> 
> Glenn Beck is talking about Furries, Fucking Clownworld Man, Fucking Clownworld.


hmmmmm interesting what his fursona?


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Apr 20, 2022)

Gamercat said:


> hmmmmm interesting what his fursona?


As previously Mentioned.

Colonel Sanders.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 20, 2022)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> As previously Mentioned.
> 
> Colonel Sanders.View attachment 3200462


Holy shit, I thought it was only a joke. And then I went googling for it. Did not expect that.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Apr 20, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Holy shit, I thought it was only a joke. And then I went googling for it. Did not expect that.


Oh it is a Joke...it is just one He is in on


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 20, 2022)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> Oh it is a Joke...it is just one He is in on


I never thought I'd be giving Glenn Beck of all people mad respect in 2022, but here we are. Shine on, you crazy, crazy diamond.


----------



## Thistle (Apr 20, 2022)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> It was on his podcast, it was a super normie take, he didn't go into....what we know.
> 
> YET.


Oh i think i know the one now, How the Left Is Targeting Your Children | Sen. Mike Moon & Bill Waybourn | 4/19/22


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Apr 20, 2022)

Thistle said:


> Oh i think i know the one now, How the Left Is Targeting Your Children | Sen. Mike Moon & Bill Waybourn | 4/19/22


That should be it.


----------



## Thistle (Apr 20, 2022)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> That should be it.


it is, and ironically it's pretty true that furry shit is definitely used as a means to goom people and children into weird shit, and the base concept of animal people is just facade to push degeneracy and grooming behaviors.


----------



## John Freeman (Apr 21, 2022)

Haint said:


> Most furries never get beyond pop science and charismatic species.


Honestly. For most of them, the closest they get to actual zoology is maybe an IT room where they simulate animal behavior or an engineering lab where they replicate spider silk or some shit.


----------



## BubblesLahey (Apr 21, 2022)

John Freeman said:


> Honestly. For most of them, the closest they get to actual zoology is maybe an IT room where they simulate animal behavior or an engineering lab where they replicate spider silk or some shit.


Many of the ones that go into zoology do it as an excuse to get up and close to animal dongs because of their animal fucking fetishes. This doesn't hold true for all of them, but there have been many of the like bragging about how their career lets them fondle animal bits. Such people need to be closely monitored by cameras to catch them if they try to get up to deeds that are no good with the animals in their care.


----------



## Jimjamjollyjee (Apr 21, 2022)

BubblesLahey said:


> Many of the ones that go into zoology do it as an excuse to get up and close to animal dongs because of their animal fucking fetishes. This doesn't hold true for all of them, but there have been many of the like bragging about how their career lets them fondle animal bits. Such people need to be closely monitored by cameras to catch them if they try to get up to deeds that are no good with the animals in their care.
> View attachment 3201744


Lmao, my instincts on who is going to be called out next always brings me back to this chick. I've always had a strange feeling about this one. Especially when posting "subjective" instagram posts posing seductively in suit, just makes you think.


----------



## TheDrinkyCrow (Apr 22, 2022)

BubblesLahey said:


> Many of the ones that go into zoology do it as an excuse to get up and close to animal dongs because of their animal fucking fetishes. This doesn't hold true for all of them, but there have been many of the like bragging about how their career lets them fondle animal bits. Such people need to be closely monitored by cameras to catch them if they try to get up to deeds that are no good with the animals in their care.
> View attachment 3201744


Are you using fauna as an example of a zoologist or is she actually a zoo? Curious....


----------



## BubblesLahey (Apr 22, 2022)

TheDrinkyCrow said:


> Are you using fauna as an example of a zoologist or is she actually a zoo? Curious....


Purely as an example of a zoologist right now. I took a gander through their Twitter and Instagram and didn't find any evidence of them being a zoophile from that and my eyes are glad  I didn't see any zoophile crap.  If she is a zoophile, she doesn't post about it on Twitter or Instagram. She does have a few pet dogs and why is she looking at Corgi dogs like this?


----------



## Vault (Apr 22, 2022)

BubblesLahey said:


> Purely as an example of a zoologist right now. I took a gander through their Twitter and Instagram and didn't find any evidence of them being a zoophile from that and my eyes are glad  I didn't see any zoophile crap.  If she is a zoophile, she doesn't post about it on Twitter or Instagram. She does have a few pet dogs and why is she looking at Corgi dogs like this?
> View attachment 3204768


Pet people can be odd at times. There are a lot of joke gifs/memes out of there about corgis having big, fluffy butts. There's full facebook groups dedicated to people posting photos of their cats balls. I wouldn't go as far as saying it's always zoophilic red flags, just probably a kind of desensitism you earn after having a pet be around you for so long that you forget it's weird to other people to post pics like that. ESPECIALLY as a furry, where the connotations can be different. I've seen enough furries posting creepy comments under peoples pets photos to sadly know this kind of thing can bring bad folk around you, even unintentially.

... Now that you reminded, though, I recall finding some randos FA a while back who had photos of his dog up and was referring to them as their 'wife' in the description. Now THAT is an obvious no no.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 22, 2022)

BubblesLahey said:


> Purely as an example of a zoologist right now. I took a gander through their Twitter and Instagram and didn't find any evidence of them being a zoophile from that and my eyes are glad  I didn't see any zoophile crap.  If she is a zoophile, she doesn't post about it on Twitter or Instagram. She does have a few pet dogs and why is she looking at Corgi dogs like this?
> View attachment 3204768


In my experience, there are only two kinds of vets/zoologists these days: the ones that got in because they really like learning about animals, and the coombrained furries. The former think the latter are insane because besides furries humping dogs with frightening regularity, the vets are also fully aware of how much furries break the anatomy of their "favorite" species just for the sake of their own masturbatory fantasies.

My sister-in-law, who is a vet, knows that I know about furries. Every now and then I get a message from her being weirded the fuck out by some furry bullshit she saw online.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Apr 22, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Well knowing how many leftist furries weaseled their ways you to the top tiers of the Obama administration during the 2010s I wouldn't be surprised at all if we're all on watchlists not because we're far right but because we called a furry a queer years ago.


Hold up, what? I need names, son! That sounds like a rabbit hole worth exploring. I didn't expect that many furries to be competent enough to climb their way into the upper echelons of the power apparatus. 


Carl Smallwang said:


> It is kind'a funny its all coming this.  It seemed it was always a community spoiled by the fact it had a'lot of decent enough artists. But with the sudden hard left turn into what can only be described as art communism, I'm kind of excited to see this community really set itself on fire. You can really ruin your reputation drawing this stuff. It closes a'lot of doors. But it still paid at least.
> 
> Adding the life ruination element, the politics, and especially all the troon stalkers. It makes it too poisonous for a'lot of artists. You're still going to see a'lot of people continue this art as their perverted hobby. But the best people, the people who probably are artists at a real big boy art job. There's no way they're staying around these people with so much to lose.
> 
> I make a prediction, near the end, whatever that is. We will see an attempt to either "socialize" art in this community, that will be hilarious BTW. Or we will see more third party sites that monitor and gate keep. Sort of like artist beware style review sites, but more politically oriented. I feel like there's going to be more money flowing away from artists. And more cash flowing to maintain an ever growing privately held furry surveillance apparatus. And if you think that pill is to hard to swallow. Remember that half of these suspiciously wealthy unmarried fags that dress up as animals get that fursuit money on DOD and Glowie salaries.


I've said something along these lines before. The fandom will tear in two, three, four or many more segments and each faction will subsequently circle the wagons. To an extent it already has, and the less radical/'nomal'/more levelheaded furfags really tend to lie low and instead stick to their own self-constructed 'mini fandoms' with gatherings being no bigger than private house get-togethers.

Or they go on Kiwi Farms and share war stories. 

 You'll probably see gatekeeping websites pop up that serve the various factions, one for 'conservative' furs, one for strictly SFW art, literature furs, etc. and another one serving as the commie corral. Your proposition of a security apparatus is quite interesting though. Do you think it would serve to infiltrate the non-radleft factions and set up a Securitate-style surveillance system of mass informants among the radleft furs?


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Apr 22, 2022)

NevskyProspekt said:


> Hold up, what? I need names, son! That sounds like a rabbit hole worth exploring. I didn't expect that many furries to be competent enough to climb their way into the upper echelons of the power apparatus.
> 
> I've said something along these lines before. The fandom will tear in two, three, four or many more segments and each faction will subsequently circle the wagons. To an extent it already has, and the less radical/'nomal'/more levelheaded furfags really tend to lie low and instead stick to their own self-constructed 'mini fandoms' with gatherings being no bigger than private house get-togethers.
> 
> ...


I mean we're talking about a group of mostly white college educated millennials. Where else are these guys going to go into and spend that money. Tech and government is where lowcows thrive as long as they stay under the radar. I can't tell you personally how many cowish furries turned out to be working for places like Boeing and Lockheed Martin. These guys would brag about how they made these defense Industry companies more pro LGBTQ more pro pozz and etc....


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Apr 23, 2022)

https://archive.ph/jLzLk
		



			https://nitter.namazso.eu/royaljellysammy/status/1516421551670837253
		



In the words of Rena Ryugu, *THAT'S A LIE!!!*
Do not blame other's imagination when _you_ are the one who perverted them in the first place.


----------



## Noebel (Apr 23, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> https://archive.ph/jLzLk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I wouldn't call it a 100% lie. TV do have some wierd shit sometimes. Look at Nicolodeon, for example. Or the time period between the collaps of USSR and mid to late 00s, when them wankers could put any kind of wierd/dank artsy cartoons at around when I came from school and call it just cartoons in tv-programm. Still better than throwing pieces of slate roofcover into the fire.

Anyway, I predict a new Golden Age for the farms when people who grew with youtube instead of TV grow up enough. Espechially those, who got hit with Spiderman+Elsa content. That would be something.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Apr 23, 2022)

Noebel said:


> Well, I wouldn't call it a 100% lie. TV do have some wierd shit sometimes. Look at Nicolodeon, for example. Or the time period between the collaps of USSR and mid to late 00s, when them wankers could put any kind of wierd/dank artsy cartoons at around when I came from school and call it just cartoons in tv-programm. Still better than throwing pieces of slate roofcover into the fire.
> 
> Anyway, I predict a new Golden Age for the farms when people who grew with youtube instead of TV grow up enough. Espechially those, who got hit with Spiderman+Elsa content. That would be something.


I mean...
...they blame television of giving them fetishes. I blame them because a lot of the weird/dank artsy stuff you find in cartoons is jus that: weirdness and ank art. Whether viewers fetishise them is irrelevant of whether they were supposed to be fetish fuel in the first place.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 23, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I mean...
> ...they blame television of giving them fetishes. I blame them because a lot of the weird/dank artsy stuff you find in cartoons is jus that: weirdness and ank art. Whether viewers fetishise them is irrelevant of whether they were supposed to be fetish fuel in the first place.


There's decent evidence that most paraphilias are inherent to the individual, and likely also inherited. But the individual still has the choice to engage in and feed those paraphilias.

So while those cartoons might have "awakened" something as a first exposure (read: made them aware that it exists), the coomers still _chose_ to surrender to their fetishes. It's on them, no matter how much they try to rationalize it as being someone else's fault.


----------



## Gamercat (Apr 23, 2022)

hey at least it wasn't the baby one


----------



## Noebel (Apr 23, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> There's decent evidence that most paraphilias are inherent to the individual, and likely also inherited. But the individual still has the choice to engage in and feed those paraphilias.
> 
> So while those cartoons might have "awakened" something as a first exposure (read: made them aware that it exists), the coomers still _chose_ to surrender to their fetishes. It's on them, no matter how much they try to rationalize it as being someone else's fault.


I can hardly belive that somebody is born with a desire to have sex with a big bipedal rainbow-colored wolf right from the get-go. In my worldview, shit like this happens when an image meets a stimulus in a certain way during the developing years, a neuron link forms. Like, a kid got an A on a test and is excited due to a brand new Nintendo Genesis ExciteBox X awaiting him at home, and then horse farts in his fucking face and that's how Pyrocynical came to be. That's a very reductive example, but you got the idea. While one neuron link like this isn't much, it makes you a wee bit more predisposed for forming a similar links and becoming a frequent visitor of e621. And we form a shit tonn of neurolinks through life. Plus, these fuckers not only can synergise in wierd ways, but also can form in wierd unpredictable ways. Also also, these fuckers most of the time are subconscious. So, I can't agree that it's always up to personal agency. 

However, I would agree with @The Ultimate Ramotith    on some points. While becoming a furry is not under somebody complete control(and not totally out of it), being a bitch-ass wanker mostly is. If all people had not being a bitch-ass wanker as their personal moral obligation, we'd be living in a better world. Also, most personalities of interest have their brains fried on porn, which also one of the major factors in forming neurolinks and reinforcing behavioral patterns, since procreation being one of the main goals in life is actually hardcoded in most people. It just that our BIOS can't really differentiate between actual procreation and procreation-like activity. On the basis of that and the fact that erotic stimuli can easly be under 1MB these days, we have a condition, known as "coombrain". When you coom to much, you can forget that it's a tabooed subject, or even start to actively resist this taboo. That's personal agency.

Also, It might seem that I don't hate furries, and yes, I don't hate them specifically. If you break down all their vices, you won't find anything fundamentally new. While barbarian defacing roman statues is not the same as furry throwing used diapers on parked cars, I speculate that the base cognitive impulse for performing both actions was very similar. In terms of vices, furries contributed only the most ridiculous visual aesetics yet. Plus, I can't hate furries more than other furries do. They are the ones interacting with furries the most, after all.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 23, 2022)

Noebel said:


> I can hardly belive that somebody is born with a desire to have sex with a big bipedal rainbow-colored wolf right from the get-go. In my worldview, shit like this happens when an image meets a stimulus in a certain way during the developing years, a neuron link forms. Like, a kid got an A on a test and is excited due to a brand new Nintendo Genesis ExciteBox X awaiting him at home, and then horse farts in his fucking face and that's how Pyrocynical came to be. That's a very reductive example, but you got the idea. While one neuron link like this isn't much, it makes you a wee bit more predisposed for forming a similar links and becoming a frequent visitor of e621. And we form a shit tonn of neurolinks through life. Plus, these fuckers not only can synergise in wierd ways, but also can form in wierd unpredictable ways. Also also, these fuckers most of the time are subconscious. So, I can't agree that it's always up to personal agency.
> 
> However, I would agree with @The Ultimate Ramotith    on some points. While becoming a furry is not under somebody complete control(and not totally out of it), being a bitch-ass wanker mostly is. If all people had not being a bitch-ass wanker as their personal moral obligation, we'd be living in a better world. Also, most personalities of interest have their brains fried on porn, which also one of the major factors in forming neurolinks and reinforcing behavioral patterns, since procreation being one of the main goals in life is actually hardcoded in most people. It just that our BIOS can't really differentiate between actual procreation and procreation-like activity. On the basis of that and the fact that erotic stimuli can easly be under 1MB these days, we have a condition, known as "coombrain". When you coom to much, you can forget that it's a tabooed subject, or even start to actively resist this taboo. That's personal agency.


We're saying the same thing.

My point wasn't that furries are born wanting to hump technicolor cartoon animals. Although a predisposition towards being a furry might actually be a result of people being on the shallow end of the autism spectrum (cartoon animals have much more easily readable expressions than your average non-Jim Carrey human), which would explain a lot about the fandom in general, I was talking about _paraphilias_ specifically. Autogynephilia, adult baby-diaper lovers, sexual sadism, humiliation fetishes, zoophilia, all those _wonderful_ habits you see spread across the furry fandom. People with these paraphilias were likely always going to develop them at some point because the "triggers" for them aren't exactly harder to stumble across on the internet compared to early 90s cartoons.

The big question is whether or not these people _act_ on their paraphilias. I'd wager most people on Earth have some sexual desire/preference they or the society around them would consider questionable or at the very least uncommon, and it's up to them whether or not they act on them. Most people can consume porn casually without becoming _addicted_ to it. It's essentially the same with paraphiliacs, although paraphiliacs have to be extra-careful about it because their "kink" runs on the same brain pathways as most addictions. A single hit might result in them triggering the addiction, being consumed by the coom, and turning into the sex-pests we all love to laugh at here on the farms.

But, and this is the key point I was trying to make, while the desire isn't something they can control, whether they act on it _is_. They can attempt to ignore it and focus on something else, or to find professional help. And even if they _do_ act on it the degree to which they do it is also in their hands. Just because someone has an addictive personality or a genetic tendency for chemical addiction, doesn't mean they're not at fault if they get addicted to crack. They would definitely need help (and most coombrained people do, furries or not), but to say they didn't have a choice in it would be denying a level of agency they've always had. Coombrained furries were not helpless against the coom, they embraced it and slid down the slippery slope.


----------



## Catastrophe-TM (Apr 24, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> The few posts whining about Buzzly that I could find were because the site banned certain pornographic material and apparently a single admin is banning random people, either that admin is based or he's a prick depending on the circumstances of those bans.


Buzzly's still going downhill; from a couple of friends of mine, after the whole moral compass poll, the devs have become so sensitive to any kind of criticism that they're now stalking the accounts of their remaining users made on other websites and banning them. One example is this thread made on ToyHouse; anyone who still has a Buzzly account and posts there is automatically found out and banned.
There's also the disturbing fact that the devs deleted and took over this person's account (archive) and brought it back, marking it as a "dev" account and using it to favorite art on the site (likely to keep up the illusion of having an active userbase.) Buzzly's top ass kisser Rifft claims this person was actually banned for their votes on the poll and just admits the devs decided to reuse the account.


----------



## son of jurassic bark (Apr 24, 2022)

Sexual development's a hell of a thing, man. Some people have hare triggers (dur hur) and grow up with attachments to the most random shit, which I think has something to do with autism tbh. Most of us find anthro animal cartoons or comics fun, artistic, or cute-- Thundercats fucking rules, Beast Wars were legit, and Animorphs was p cool. But imagine your childhood make-pretend getting so fixated on them that the crossed wires in your brain makes your dick twitch. There simply isn't room enough for anything else.


----------



## Disgusting Furry (Apr 24, 2022)

https://twitter.com/DeminoTheDragon/status/1518300755354075137 | https://archive.ph/wip/K7Xvx




I think the cum meme is approaching an end.


----------



## TheSkoomer (Apr 25, 2022)

Ohridwarriors said:


> Turns out a artist by the name of slugmuh
> made this
> https://twitter.com/slugmuh/status/1514952229064695813?s=20&t=BZXRVAkp3NYXmwcz_Za_FQ
> (Excuse my ooor writing I am phone posting)
> People in the thread are mainly falling for her labels in her bio and a lot of people are sub tweeting it so it’s hard to keep track of who is saying what


Unfortunately, the Slugmuh twatter account was banned.

But on the bright side, we have a crossover episode with KhordKitty:

Khord's Thread: Tor | Clearweb


----------



## Captain Olimar (Apr 25, 2022)

Leftist furry Twitter has also been losing their collective shit over Elon Musk's (potential) $43bill buyout of the site and are already preparing to hop platforms like rats off a burning trashboat. There's either FA, an exploit-ridden fossil run by actual dogfuckers and Princess Piche, or the pedo diaper-muncher paradise that is Inkbunny. It seems every other site is either fucking dead (Weasyl) or a heavily sanitized husk of its former self (Tumblr).


----------



## BubblesLahey (Apr 25, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I mean...
> ...they blame television of giving them fetishes. I blame them because a lot of the weird/dank artsy stuff you find in cartoons is jus that: weirdness and ank art. Whether viewers fetishise them is irrelevant of whether they were supposed to be fetish fuel in the first place.


Television didn't make furries take innocent children's shows and draw wretched porn of them. The majority of decent people wouldn't ever think of regarding characters from Blue's Clues, The Magic Schoolbus or Daniel Tiger's Neighborhood as sexual. It's only some degenerates in the furry fandom who are obsessed with this *cough Inkbunny users cough*


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Apr 25, 2022)

Captain Olimar said:


> Leftist furry Twitter has also been losing their collective shit over Elon Musk's (potential) $43bill buyout of the site and are already preparing to hop platforms like rats off a burning trashboat. There's either FA, an exploit-ridden fossil run by actual dogfuckers and Princess Piche, or the pedo diaper-muncher paradise that is Inkbunny. It seems every other site is either fucking dead (Weasyl) or a heavily sanitized husk of its former self (Tumblr).


Honestly, I expected this to happen.
Regarding your comment, I feel that Weasyl would actually get a revival there; Weasyl is always 'the backup furry site'. Then there is BuzzlyArt, which, despite its drama, would have many people joining there out of Optimism. Another would be Pillowfort.
By the by, what happened to ArtFol?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Apr 25, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Honestly, I expected this to happen.
> Regarding your comment, I feel that Weasyl would actually get a revival there; Weasyl is always 'the backup furry site'. Then there is BuzzlyArt, which, despite its drama, would have many people joining there out of Optimism. Another would be Pillowfort.


Every single artist I know says Twitter is complete and total ass for images so furries are clearly not there primarily for art. If they were, they wouldn't all also have active FurAffinity accounts. No, they're there for the social aspect of it. Scrolling down an endless feed, shouting into the void and getting instant gratification asspats in return. Furaffinity and Weasyl don't provide that, and while Pillowfort theoretically does it's still a new system and most people will stick with what's familiar and what they already have time invested in.

Give it a week, all these people yelling "I'M LEAVING TWITTER EFFECTIVE IMMEDIATELY" will be back and bitching about Elon, long before he actually gets _anything _done.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 25, 2022)

And another UK ad with a fox for the masses to lose their shit over.


----------



## Sharklaser (Apr 25, 2022)

Trilby said:


> And another UK ad with a fox for the masses to lose their shit over.


There will be porn of this within two weeks.


----------



## wunhunglo (Apr 25, 2022)

Sharklaser said:


> There will be porn of this within two weeks.


hours


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Apr 25, 2022)

R34 when?


----------



## Realhat (Apr 25, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> R34 when?


The first upload on e621 featuring the main character of The Bad Guys was posted in December of 2021.  So more than 4 months prior to the release of the film.


Spoiler: e621 link, NSFW






			https://e621.net/posts/3071908?q=mr._wolf_%28the_bad_guys%29
		







Sharklaser said:


> There will be porn of this within two weeks.


And there's a picture of the Old Speckled Hen fox posted a full year ago.


Spoiler: e621 link, NSFW






			https://e621.net/posts/2693135?q=henry_%28old_speckled_hen%29
		





Before you even know a furry character exists, there is already porn of it.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Apr 26, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Give it a week, all these people yelling "I'M LEAVING TWITTER EFFECTIVE IMMEDIATELY" will be back and bitching about Elon, long before he actually gets _anything _done.


I ruefully agree.
Then again, many furs lef Tumblr, though that website is, surprisingly, going more than fine.


----------



## Pukebucket (Apr 26, 2022)

Catastrophe-TM said:


> Buzzly's still going downhill; from a couple of friends of mine, after the whole moral compass poll, the devs have become so sensitive to any kind of criticism that they're now stalking the accounts of their remaining users made on other websites and banning them. One example is this thread made on ToyHouse; anyone who still has a Buzzly account and posts there is automatically found out and banned.
> There's also the disturbing fact that the devs deleted and took over this person's account (archive) and brought it back, marking it as a "dev" account and using it to favorite art on the site (likely to keep up the illusion of having an active userbase.) Buzzly's top ass kisser Rifft claims this person was actually banned for their votes on the poll and just admits the devs decided to reuse the account.


So Buzzly updated a bunch of shit recently too and added in a nice new Indemnity clause (Line 10). I don't speak legalese but from a layman's perspective I don't think slapping this into a ToS is in any way binding, nor really enforcable to the extent they seem to be implying.

I also just noticed that the date on the ToS page is inaccurate; it lists the last update date as 2022-01-14 when the indemnity wasn't added until after the controversy hit it's peak in late March/early April, so either they just forgot to change the date (very possible) or chicanery is afoot. It is weird that they've updated the date on their Upload Policy page though.

Speaking of the Upload Policy, they also overturned some of their rules (see the three near the bottom of the post) regarding certain explicit content that was originally not permitted under the old upload policy. Feral/bestiality and rape art are now a-ok.

So the colossal shit fit over the poll (which, among other things, had a few questions fishing for user acceptance to allowing feral/bestiality and rape porn) from people who were seething at the idea of that kind of content being greenlit may've been somewhat justified in the end, given how quickly it took for staff to drop the pretense and allow it once the dust settled.

There's no word on whether incest is okay now. It's been entirely removed from the upload policy list of permitted/banned content, which is very funny since that was what kicked off a lot of this controversy in the first place. I won't even get into the "no submissions lacking artistic merit" rule either as the reasons why that got added is pretty obvious if you saw how the exodus went down.

*Edit: *Most of this shit is irrelevant nonsense to be fair. About the only thing about any of this that's actually fucked are the Pokemutt accusations, which he responded to by making a post about it on the site news where he claimed that, because his 13-year-old girlfriend lied about being 16 when they got together when he was 18, therefore it's not really that bad or something because they were only e-dating at the time.


----------



## Thistle (Apr 26, 2022)

wunhunglo said:


> hours





Sharklaser said:


> There will be porn of this within two weeks.


It already existed a year before the commercial posting. 



			https://e621.net/posts/2693135


----------



## Sealbaby (Apr 26, 2022)

Noebel said:


> I can hardly belive that somebody is born with a desire to have sex with a big bipedal rainbow-colored wolf right from the get-go. In my worldview, shit like this happens when an image meets a stimulus in a certain way during the developing years, a neuron link forms.


The more I learn about furries the more I have come to see it as 1. basically the nexus and apotheosis of sexual fetishism. You are basically 2 degrees of separation from ANY given fetish with furry art. We see fetishes within fetishes. Fetishes connecting to other fetishes.

Which leads me to 2. Furryism is a kind of funhouse mirror version of the natural world.

It's the natural world through the lens of human denial of and dissociation from the horror and injustice of the natural world - 'nature, red in tooth and claw'. I mean animals eating other animals, animals crushing animals, animals parasitising and impregnating and transforming other animals. The denial and dissociation occurs in sexualising and anthropomorphising it. So, animals eating other animals is re-interpreted as something sweet and sexy and funny.

I see furrydom now as the kind of shadow side of the denial and dissociation that is required by non-furry (i.e. non-autistic) normies so that we don't have to think or feel too much about what we have to do to stay alive. Animals including humans butcher and eat other animals. To deal with it, we laugh about it. Humans exterminate and squash insects underfoot and laugh about it. Humans and other animals parasitise other animals. Through selective breeding, we colonise other animals biologically, we physically remake and transform them in service of our own interests other than their own (the TF/mind-control fetish). And we laugh about it.

In a world where no creature eats or exterminates or crushes or selectively breeds any other creature there'd be no vore or crush or TF fetish.

In this sense, I think that furryism isn't a product of the internet age.  Of course the constituent fetishes and other parts of furryism needed the internet to unite and conglomerate AS furryism, but the underlying connective relationship between the parts - dissociation and denial - was always there.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (May 1, 2022)

Desumorphine said:


> Why am I reminded of this?



> Looks at rating

Even the E621 people think it's going too far.  There's hope for them yet.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 1, 2022)

Desumorphine said:


> Why am I reminded of this?


first comment:

"Tool."

Yeah, sounds about right.


----------



## John Freeman (May 2, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> https://archive.ph/jLzLk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I kinda disagree. Dan Schneider with his blatant foot glorification in his shows. I’m still traumatized by iCarly smearing ketchup on her foot and playing around with it. Fucking ew.


----------



## John Freeman (May 2, 2022)

son of jurassic bark said:


> Sexual development's a hell of a thing, man. Some people have hare triggers (dur hur) and grow up with attachments to the most random shit, which I think has something to do with autism tbh. Most of us find anthro animal cartoons or comics fun, artistic, or cute-- Thundercats fucking rules, Beast Wars were legit, and Animorphs was p cool. But imagine your childhood make-pretend getting so fixated on them that the crossed wires in your brain makes your dick twitch. There simply isn't room enough for anything else.


Yeah. It seems to be literally just a matter of crossed wires. A lot of the time its related to childhood trauma or autism (I.e. your uncle was molesting you and you saw an episode of a cartoon where a character was growing really big on TV while it was happening) 

Srry for double post


----------



## RepeatedMeme (May 2, 2022)

A recent post in Reddit's r/SeattleWA is like the seventh or eighth tiger-king situation I've heard about since the show aired, though it's not like it wasn't already a trend before.



Spoiler: Screenshots, story


----------



## Dahmer (May 2, 2022)

RepeatedMeme said:


> A recent post in Reddit's r/SeattleWA is like the seventh or eighth tiger-king situation I've heard about since the show aired, though it's not like it wasn't already a trend before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is all informative and shit but what does this have to do with furries.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 3, 2022)

Oh boy, I can't wait for my own thread.


----------



## Walther Springfield (May 3, 2022)

Kinda wanted to ask; whatever happened to some of the older lowcows in the fandom?  Like WyraachUr and ShadowLugia249; those guys were the ones that got me into hating the fandom back in the day - along with shit like the Zaush incident - but I haven't heard much about them since then.  Checked Wyraach's FA and DA pages; says that he "turned a new leaf", but he's still making misanthropic porn from what I can tell, but SL249 has gone completely silent.   

Also, aside from the porn; anyone notice the massive amounts of misanthropic fuckwads in the fandom?  Granted, they're not as widespread these days - I don't think, anyway - but I still see shit like that Tombfyre jackass posting online.  

Also, new here, sorry if I'm breaking the rules mods.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 3, 2022)

Walther Springfield said:


> Kinda wanted to ask; whatever happened to some of the older lowcows in the fandom?  Like WyraachUr and ShadowLugia249; those guys were the ones that got me into hating the fandom back in the day - along with shit like the Zaush incident - but I haven't heard much about them since then.  Checked Wyraach's FA and DA pages; says that he "turned a new leaf", but he's still making misanthropic porn from what I can tell, but SL249 has gone completely silent.


A lot of old furries either burn out on the drama or retreat into tighter friend groups. A lot of the really old guard also never really got the point of (or developed the patience for) social media. It's very rare to see a furry lolcow retaining relevance for longer than just a few years. Even old fucks like Uncle Kage end up getting sidelined by younger, more capacious, and more gender-confused cows.



Walther Springfield said:


> Also, aside from the porn; anyone notice the massive amounts of misanthropic fuckwads in the fandom?  Granted, they're not as widespread these days - I don't think, anyway - but I still see shit like that Tombfyre jackass posting online.


That was more common in the early to mid-00s, back when unironic edginess was all the rage. It's not surprising either way. When you abandon all pretense of being human to embrace the 8-foot tall purple wolf you pretend to be on the internet, becoming a misanthrope is just par for the course.


----------



## Walther Springfield (May 3, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> A lot of old furries either burn out on the drama or retreat into tighter friend groups. A lot of the really old guard also never really got the point of (or developed the patience for) social media. It's very rare to see a furry lolcow retaining relevance for longer than just a few years. Even old fucks like Uncle Kage end up getting sidelined by younger, more capacious, and more gender-confused cows.
> 
> 
> That was more common in the early to mid-00s, back when unironic edginess was all the rage. It's not surprising either way. When you abandon all pretense of being human to embrace the 8-foot tall purple wolf you pretend to be on the internet, becoming a misanthrope is just par for the course.


All true.  Guess that shows my age; bored as hell right now with finals and crap, reminiscing about the furfags that gave me so much hate.

Edit: Christ, this comment turned into a shit-on-me situation, didn't it?   Probably what I get for posting when I'm half-conscious and burnt out on finals.


----------



## totse (May 4, 2022)

Walther Springfield said:


> All true.  Guess that shows my age; bored as hell right now with finals and crap, reminiscing about the furfags that gave me so much hate.
> 
> Edit: Christ, this comment turned into a shit-on-me situation, didn't it?   Probably what I get for posting when I'm half-conscious and burnt out on finals.



You are not your post reactions


----------



## Walther Springfield (May 4, 2022)

totse said:


> You are not your post reactions


Yeah, I agree with you n that one.  

Real talk, though; I'm so sick and fucking tired of the massive amounts of shit the furfags have gotten away with over the years.  I mean, so many of the piles of shit like that Tombfyre cunt are praising Antifa and encouraging open violence, and the fandom is openly defending pedos and trannies at this point - anyone seen those furries in BDSM gear at Pride Parades, playing with kids?  Or that furfag that was saying cringy shit like "daddy Fauci" in a live interview?  Or that furfag that showed up at a public library for a children's book reading, in a rainbow-colored fursuit, that was openly equipped with a dildo on the crotch, and was openly encouraging sex shit with the kids there?  The lack of backlash is... rather concerning.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 4, 2022)

Walther Springfield said:


> Yeah, I agree with you n that one.
> 
> Real talk, though; I'm so sick and fucking tired of the massive amounts of shit the furfags have gotten away with over the years.  I mean, so many of the piles of shit like that Tombfyre cunt are praising Antifa and encouraging open violence, and the fandom is openly defending pedos and trannies at this point - anyone seen those furries in BDSM gear at Pride Parades, playing with kids?  Or that furfag that was saying cringy shit like "daddy Fauci" in a live interview?  Or that furfag that showed up at a public library for a children's book reading, in a rainbow-colored fursuit, that was openly equipped with a dildo on the crotch, and was openly encouraging sex shit with the kids there?  The lack of backlash is... rather concerning.


have you considered laughing at it rather than getting angry


----------



## Walther Springfield (May 4, 2022)

TFT-A9 said:


> have you considered laughing at it rather than getting angry


I'm going into law enforcement.  I also have to live near a bunch of damn furries and troons that love to drag this shit up whenever possible; or on the opposite end, I have to deal with right-wing people that won't shut up about this shit.  It used to be hilarious, but after dealing with it so much, it just makes me depressed.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 4, 2022)

Walther Springfield said:


> I'm going into law enforcement.  I also have to live near a bunch of damn furries and troons that love to drag this shit up whenever possible; or on the opposite end, I have to deal with right-wing people that won't shut up about this shit.  It used to be hilarious, but after dealing with it so much, it just makes me depressed.


Best of luck with that.


----------



## Walther Springfield (May 4, 2022)

TFT-A9 said:


> Best of luck with that.


You too, lad; wherever life takes you.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (May 4, 2022)

Walther Springfield said:


> I'm going into law enforcement.


Don't make a habit of announcing that on shitposting forums.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Walther Springfield (May 4, 2022)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> Don't make a habit of announcing that on shitposting forums.
> View attachment 3248302


Believe me, I'm not; really just needed to vent.  

Also, funny video, legit looks like something I'd be doing.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 4, 2022)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> Don't make a habit of announcing that on shitposting forums.
> View attachment 3248302


Not every LEO glows. Only 99% of them.

Besides, which the worse admission: being a furry, or being a glowy?


----------



## Pinball 2000 (May 4, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Besides, which the worse admission: being a furry, or being a glowy?


Being a glowy furry


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 4, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Being a glowly furry


sometimes I wonder if there are FBI agents assigned to monitor furries and they end up having the fandom rub off on them

staring into the abyss and all that


----------



## Noebel (May 5, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Being a glowy furry


Dangerous job, if you ask me. You're infiltrating some allegedly extremist group recieving packages, and on your way there some Yee-Haw Billy Joe Bob runs you over, because a sight of a bipedal deer put fear of god into him. And package ends up being full of some exotic dildoes or some shit like that. 


Spoiler


----------



## teriyakiburns (May 5, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Being a glowy furry


That might explain all the neon fursonas.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (May 5, 2022)

TFT-A9 said:


> sometimes I wonder if there are FBI agents assigned to monitor furries


I doubt it, but the equivalent of Jan 6 with furries would be hilarious.

Taking all of Congress into a moaning, writhing furpile. No political aims, just skritches.


----------



## Piggle-o (May 7, 2022)

teriyakiburns said:


> That might explain all the neon fursonas.


You wouldn't be half wrong.


----------



## Pizdec (May 8, 2022)

Cross posting this from the PST Podcast thread, but someone there mentioned a furry artist named Sabrotiger and I was curious if anyone knew anything more about the guy.


----------



## Parce Que (May 8, 2022)

Pizdec said:


> Cross posting this from the PST Podcast thread, but someone there mentioned a furry artist named Sabrotiger and I was curious if anyone knew anything more about the guy.


He REALLY likes that tiger character from Kung fu panda.
That's all I can say.


----------



## Mikoyan (May 8, 2022)

Pizdec said:


> Cross posting this from the PST Podcast thread, but someone there mentioned a furry artist named Sabrotiger and I was curious if anyone knew anything more about the guy.


Thank you for letting me know there's a thread about Shammy's downward spiral.


----------



## Pizdec (May 8, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> Thank you for letting me know there's a thread about Shammy's downward spiral.


It's more turned into a thread to shit on Please Stop Talking. After some investigation it was noted that David could've kept quiet about kicking Shammy off, but he instead made the biggest winge about it. Wether Shammy was an asshole or not stopped being relevant when it was clear David has no idea what he's doing.


----------



## Walther Springfield (May 8, 2022)

Was wanting to ask; anybody ever figured out anything about that furry convention that got gassed back in the day?  I still see furries use it as an example of them being "persecuted".


----------



## Mikoyan (May 8, 2022)

Walther Springfield said:


> Was wanting to ask; anybody ever figured out anything about that furry convention that got gassed back in the day?  I still see furries use it as an example of them being "persecuted".


In short: No.

I've always been with the fuckup theory: Chlorine attacks PVC, making it more flexible. At the time some people in the know said that jamming your PVC fetish gear into a glass jar with a solution that generates chlorine was in fact a _thing_ and someone dropping the jar is way way more likely than the '4chan chemical warfare' or 'someone had a grudge' theories.


----------



## Walther Springfield (May 8, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> In short: No.
> 
> I've always been with the fuckup theory: Chlorine attacks PVC, making it more flexible. At the time some people in the know said that jamming your PVC fetish gear into a glass jar with a solution that generates chlorine was in fact a _thing_ and someone dropping the jar is way way more likely than the '4chan chemical warfare' or 'someone had a grudge' theories.


I tried bringing up the "fuckup" and "janitor supplies in the stairwell" theories to a friend of mine a couple years back; he's really into the fandom, massive scalie, but I expected him to be reasonable about it.  

He, uh, wasn't.  Not by a long shot.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (May 9, 2022)

Walther Springfield said:


> I tried bringing up the "fuckup" and "janitor supplies in the stairwell" theories to a friend of mine a couple years back; he's really into the fandom, massive scalie, but I expected him to be reasonable about it.
> 
> He, uh, wasn't.  Not by a long shot.


What happened at Wasn't even that bad. What occured was someone drop several chlorine pool tabs and got bleach on them. Near the stairwells which happens to be near the ventilation. It wasn't a 4chan terror attack nor furries cooking up meth not even a PVC fuckup. It was basically some idiots playing catch with pool tabs knocking bleach over then deciding throw the pool tab in the bleach. 

Remember these are horny, stupid frat boys were talking about here not super serial terrorists.


----------



## andy panda (May 9, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> In short: No.
> 
> I've always been with the fuckup theory: Chlorine attacks PVC, making it more flexible. At the time some people in the know said that jamming your PVC fetish gear into a glass jar with a solution that generates chlorine was in fact a _thing_ and someone dropping the jar is way way more likely than the '4chan chemical warfare' or 'someone had a grudge' theories.


Latex chlorination doesn't use powdered chlorine, but the confederate fursuit guy admitted being the suspect in the chlorine attack. He was a lifeguard who got raided by the feds and already went to jail before that for a chemical attack.


----------



## Mikoyan (May 9, 2022)

andy panda said:


> Latex chlorination doesn't use powdered chlorine, but the confederate fursuit guy admitted being the suspect in the chlorine attack. He was a lifeguard who got raided by the feds and already went to jail before that for a chemical attack.
> 
> View attachment 3263345


I hadn't heard the Magnus Theory, but he's the kind of guy to do that, certainly.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (May 9, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> I hadn't heard the Magnus Theory, but he's the kind of guy to do that, certainly.


He's got an arrest record for trying to torch a bank after they put a hold on his account or something in Bridgeport, PA.  He claimed it was a "smoke bomb" but the police didn't find it funny.


----------



## Walther Springfield (May 9, 2022)

It reminds me of a guy who, back in 2011, made a copypasta on DA calling the furry fandom a cult; the fandom's reactions to stuff like this ends up leading credence to that theory.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (May 10, 2022)

Or just design a tail that doesn't drag on the ground and gradually skin itself from the friction.


----------



## Walther Springfield (May 10, 2022)

NevskyProspekt said:


> Or just design a tail that doesn't drag on the ground and gradually skin itself from the friction.
> 
> View attachment 3268456


Yeesh, after some of the shit the world's seen involving these damn suits, you honestly figure there would be a law or something against wearing them...


----------



## Dahmer (May 11, 2022)

Walther Springfield said:


> Yeesh, after some of the shit the world's seen involving these damn suits, you honestly figure there would be a law or something against wearing them...


Nigga why would there be a law against wearing them because some furfag got the tail of his suit damaged


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 11, 2022)

Dahmer said:


> Nigga why would there be a law against wearing them because some furfag got the tail of his suit damaged


I mean, besides them being cringe, smelly, and likely a biohazard since most furries never clean the damn things?


----------



## Walther Springfield (May 11, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> I mean, besides them being cringe, smelly, and likely a biohazard since most furries never clean the damn things?


Exactly.  Anyone remember Rainfurrest?

Edit: Also, this guy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxeeAuuGB9I


----------



## Disgusting Furry (May 11, 2022)

How you know your movement is serious.
https://www.vice.com/en/article/4aw...on-organizer-now-wears-his-fursuit-to-rallies | archive


Spoiler: article screenshot







Organizer in question: 
https://twitter.com/Apollo_Ilios | archive


----------



## Dahmer (May 12, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> I mean, besides them being cringe, smelly, and likely a biohazard since most furries never clean the damn things?


Same can be said of trailer trash, but we're not out banning Walmarts.


----------



## Digital_Disaster (May 12, 2022)

This reminds me of the time when FurBuy decided to shut down because Trump won the election. The owner threw a temper tantrum and said that because Donald Trump won the election, they were going to shut the site down. Never mind that there were tons of people there to buy suits and accessories. You know… Gotta throw your customers under the bus because "Orange man bad!"


----------



## Toolbox (May 12, 2022)

Dahmer said:


> Same can be said of trailer trash, but we're not out banning Walmarts.


Trailer trash don't tend to wear a metric ton of polyester along with not showering ever.


----------



## Digital_Disaster (May 12, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> I mean, besides them being cringe, smelly, and likely a biohazard since most furries never clean the damn things?


We do. However, there are a few select individuals who do not.  Growlie the  pedophile in the Pokemon Growlith Fursuit. Erica Grothe The dog fucker and the one who conned people out of a bunch of money claiming that she had cancer and that she didn't have enough money to feed her baby or even it get a blanket. And not to mention how she would open up commissions and people  would commission her and she wouldn't deliver the goods. And also, she wears her unwashed Corgi  murrsuit around at conventions. I had the misfortune of seeing her at Anthrocon 2016. That bitch claimed that her Uber driver drugged her drink with ex to see that year. Lol she also has a knack for making up lies like this. And finally… We can't forget carpet samples but you know.. no one likes him at all.


----------



## Vault (May 12, 2022)

Digital_Disaster said:


> This reminds me of the time when FurBuy decided to shut down because Trump won the election. The owner threw a temper tantrum and said that because Donald Trump won the election, they were going to shut the site down. Never mind that there were tons of people there to buy suits and accessories. You know… Gotta throw your customers under the bus because "Orange man bad!"


That site was horribly moderated, terribly outdated with coding and I remember the main admin often getting in hot water going on tirades on twitter and even getting banned on FA at once point. 
I'm guessing there was a lot more going on behind the scenes, and with Dealersden gaining more traffic it just wasn't worth the stress anymore.


----------



## JethroTullamore (May 12, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> Trailer trash don't tend to wear a metric ton of polyester along with not showering ever.


I can attest that most of us shower at least once a week, whether it’s needed or not.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (May 12, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> I mean, besides them being cringe, smelly, and likely a biohazard since most furries never clean the damn things?


Cleaning habits aside, I just wish they would actually brush their suits more often (not with a wire brush, some of these people seem to forget the fur doesn't grow back). So many suiters seem to go out looking like they have the texture of steel wool.


----------



## Mikoyan (May 12, 2022)

Digital_Disaster said:


> This reminds me of the time when FurBuy decided to shut down because Trump won the election. The owner threw a temper tantrum and said that because Donald Trump won the election, they were going to shut the site down. Never mind that there were tons of people there to buy suits and accessories. You know… Gotta throw your customers under the bus because "Orange man bad!"


Furbuy's demise was around that time, but it was about the site having awful security. Jurann, a just _wonderful_ person, then tried to get the person who found the vulnerability canceled. It was fun to watch.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 12, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> Furbuy's demise was around that time, but it was about the site having awful security. Jurann, a just _wonderful_ person, then tried to get the person who found the vulnerability canceled. It was fun to watch.


This seems to be a recurring theme with furry site owners.  There were people thrown under the bus for pointing out security issues etc. on FA in the events leading up to Yiffyleaks IIRC (and then Eevee just upended the entire apple cart).


----------



## Toolbox (May 12, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> I can attest that most of us shower at least once a week, whether it’s needed or not.


How effectively can you shower an oil barrel worth of fabric?


----------



## TheDrinkyCrow (May 14, 2022)

Very well respected fursuit seller and member of the community, Skyecabbit, accused of grooming a minor and taking them for all their money. Crazy shit to be frank.  Here. 

Response from the minor (KitKat cabbit). Very well compiled.


----------



## Grapefruct (May 14, 2022)

TheDrinkyCrow said:


> Very well respected fursuit seller and member of the community, Skyecabbit, accused of grooming a minor and taking them for all their money. Crazy shit to be frank.  Here.
> 
> Response from the minor (KitKat cabbit). Very well compiled.


What I don't get about this is why it's coming up again because that original tweet everyone is furious about is from *two years* ago.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 14, 2022)

TheDrinkyCrow said:


> Very well respected fursuit seller and member of the community, Skyecabbit, accused of grooming a minor and taking them for all their money. Crazy shit to be frank.  Here.
> 
> Response from the minor (KitKat cabbit). Very well compiled.


Nice job archiving your shit.



Grapefruct said:


> What I don't get about this is why it's coming up again because that original tweet everyone is furious about is from *two years* ago.


It was. But it's fucking furries. You have to twist their arms in order to make them care about how they consistently attract the worst that humanity has to offer.

Anyways, here's a more thorough documentation of the SkyeCabbit Grooming Allegations

As so eloquently stated by Grapefruct, the allegations 1st emerged on June 16, 2020

















Archive

Keep this response to the thread in mind for later




Interestingly, Kayla claims that she's Asexual





Archive

Here is the newest callout by KitKatCabbit, Kayla's grooming victim




I'm going to physically archive the attached Google Doc here since Archive Today freaks out on Google Docs.


Spoiler





*





























*

Redstorm Transaction Convo Screenshots





















*








*



Skye's response




She pulled a 13yo into her room at a con and showed them her dildos.




Kayla victim blaming the minor she groomed. Probably deleted tweet by now




Here's the archive of the tweet pictured above




Thank you to OmNom for the full context




They also had their own contributions to the issue








And of course, people suck




" i ThOuGhT tHeY wErE 22 "
Yeah, fuck you, asshole. I think you should be able to tell the difference between a teenager, who likely hasn't even had their 1st job yet, to a 22yo - i.e. someone who's been in college/working for a few years.
Stupid fuck. I'm not buying it.


----------



## Spectre777 (May 15, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> I can't quote this one person due to still being TB'd from the Kero thread and never bothering to have that lifted, so I'm gonna bring it here.
> 
> @Spectre777 is a fucking retard with zoo porn in his faves.
> 
> ...


That isnt me you brainlet. lol. fuck sake my name isn't exactly original.  I dont even have an FA account.


----------



## JethroTullamore (May 15, 2022)

Spectre777 said:


> That isnt me you brainlet. lol. fuck sake my name isn't exactly original.  I dont even have an FA account.


It took you over a _year _to notice this and you still replied?  

That really is you, isn’t it?


----------



## Spectre777 (May 15, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> It took you over a _year _to notice this and you still replied?
> 
> That really is you, isn’t it?


Nope. Also, the notice for that post just showed up in my inbox moments before I made my response. So it arrived late I guess? Hell if I know.  I won't be able to prove that's not me so you're probably going to keep thinking it is.


----------



## Sintharia (May 15, 2022)

Spectre777 said:


> Nope. Also, the notice for that post just showed up in my inbox moments before I made my response. So it arrived late I guess? Hell if I know.  I won't be able to prove that's not me so you're probably going to keep thinking it is.


You can’t prove it’s not you, but you want to start an argument about it anyway. Okay, cool.

Dragging up shit people forgot is a 100% guaranteed way to stick yourself in the spotlight. Good job.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 15, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> You can’t prove it’s not you, but you want to start an argument about it anyway. Okay, cool.
> 
> Dragging up shit people forgot is a 100% guaranteed way to stick yourself in the spotlight. Good job.


Coulda left it well enough alone, but the autism wouldn't let 'em...

A tale as old as time. Truly, the farms would barely even exist without it.


----------



## JethroTullamore (May 15, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> You can’t prove it’s not you, but you want to start an argument about it anyway. Okay, cool.
> 
> Dragging up shit people forgot is a 100% guaranteed way to stick yourself in the spotlight. Good job.


It’s so totally not him, I know this because he went out of his way to post it on his profile here too.
_Definitely _not him guys, I _totally _believe him.


----------



## Spoonomancer (May 15, 2022)

Spectre777 said:


> Nope. Also, the notice for that post just showed up in my inbox moments before I made my response. So it arrived late I guess? Hell if I know.  I won't be able to prove that's not me so you're probably going to keep thinking it is.





Spectre777 said:


> That isnt me you brainlet. lol. fuck sake my name isn't exactly original.  I dont even have an FA account.


"I am NOT this person with the same username on FA! I have NO proof to show that it's NOT me and I _totally _just got the notification for a year old post today!"

you dumb nigger how does such a specific notification glitch happen and _why _would you reply with no proof claiming that it's not you? and while I'm in _totally not _your FA favorites why the absolute _fuck _is there pictures of a feral Umbreon from Pokemon fucking a suspiciously small cat in your favorites?


----------



## Activelo (May 15, 2022)

From the shooting thread:


Chuck's Fuck and Suck said:


> 3:10 in the video, shooter pulls up his phone to find directions, because he admits to "missing my turn" and being lost (lol). On his phone is furry porn, with what appears to be this image with the text "MARTHA SPEAKS".
> 
> Don't think this is nessecarily URL he was visiting, but this is definitely the correct file. If anyone can id the website or app he was using, kudos.
> 
> ...





Chuck's Fuck and Suck said:


> Here's the furry clip from the full video. Also, some juicy furfag comments.
> View attachment 3285681
> View attachment 3285682
> View attachment 3285683


----------



## Loona (May 15, 2022)

Activelo said:


> From the shooting thread:


wip archive of the e621 post. some pretty funny comments

Jannies btfo:
Context: The janny’s previous avatar said “stop taking the Internet so seriously”


----------



## Sintharia (May 15, 2022)

Loona said:


> wip archive of the e621 post. some pretty funny comments
> 
> Jannies btfo:
> View attachment 3285918
> ...


Fucking hell, that comment archive. The "UwU not all furries" crowd needs to take a stroll through comments like that before they open their mouths.


----------



## moocow (May 15, 2022)

I'm sure that's the same person (because it's too funny not to be), but this is a shitty argument:


Sintharia said:


> You can’t prove it’s not you





Spoonomancer said:


> I have NO proof to show that it's NOT me


You can't prove a negative. How do you prove you don't own an account besides doxing the person who does? It's not like having the account say "hey such-and-such on whatever site isn't me" would convince anybody, would it? Then the argument would just move on to "see? You _do_ control it!"


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 15, 2022)

moocow said:


> I'm sure that's the same person (because it's too funny not to be), but this is a shitty argument:
> 
> 
> You can't prove a negative. How do you prove you don't own an account besides doxing the person who does? It's not like having the account say "hey such-and-such on whatever site isn't me" would convince anybody, would it? Then the argument would just move on to "see? You _do_ control it!"







Seriously, that's how you handle shit like that. It was a year-old post, replying to it just drew attention to him and made it look like a suspiciously specific denial. @Sintharia is correct: dredging up a post no one really cared about just paints a big target on your back. And the "notification bug" excuse is about as transparent as saran wrap.

Don't stir up shit and it won't stink up the place.


----------



## Walther Springfield (May 15, 2022)

Activelo said:


> From the shooting thread:


Wait, correct me if I'm wrong but; the furry "community" was involved in another shooting?


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 15, 2022)

Walther Springfield said:


> Wait, correct me if I'm wrong but; the furry "community" was involved in another shooting?


Unless the /pol/ack at the grocery store was a furry too, no.


----------



## Sharklaser (May 15, 2022)

TFT-A9 said:


> Unless the /pol/ack at the grocery store was a furry too, no.


He was.

Reposting the FA comment screencaps here for posterity: 


Spoiler


----------



## Activelo (May 15, 2022)

Sharklaser said:


> He was.
> 
> Reposting the FA comment screencaps here for posterity:
> 
> ...


We get a shoutout too.


----------



## Mikoyan (May 15, 2022)

Activelo said:


> We get a shoutout too.
> View attachment 3286724
> View attachment 3286725
> View attachment 3286735


I'm sure Yiffo123456789 is an _expert_ in dignity.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 15, 2022)

Sharklaser said:


> He was.


Oh now that picture being singled out makes sense.

For fuck's sake.


----------



## Spectre777 (May 15, 2022)

moocow said:


> I'm sure that's the same person (because it's too funny not to be), but this is a shitty argument:
> 
> 
> You can't prove a negative. How do you prove you don't own an account besides doxing the person who does? It's not like having the account say "hey such-and-such on whatever site isn't me" would convince anybody, would it? Then the argument would just move on to "see? You _do_ control it!"


Ok So I should have left well enouh alone. I get that now. It was really autismo of me to respond to some post from a year ago. anyway. last post on that topic.


----------



## Walther Springfield (May 15, 2022)

Activelo said:


> We get a shoutout too.
> View attachment 3286724
> View attachment 3286725
> View attachment 3286902
> View attachment 3286885


Well, at least the fandom is admitting it's about the porn, now - should've admitted that back in the 90s, would've saved everyone the trouble.  

Also, Nazi Tom Nook - simultaneously cringe and humorously absurd.


----------



## Gamercat (May 15, 2022)

never ask about what martha speaks did during 1939-1945


----------



## Activelo (May 16, 2022)

Martha Speaks is now the fourth most commented on post on e621.

EDIT: Annnnnnnnnnnd all the comments are hidden. Only the pre-shooting ones remain.


----------



## Spectre777 (May 16, 2022)

Activelo said:


> Martha Speaks is now the fourth most commented on post on e621.
> View attachment 3287479


Top Kek.  Why are e621s mods so trigger happy lol.


----------



## UNDERSTAND UNDERSTAND (May 16, 2022)

Spectre777 said:


> Top Kek.  Why are e621s mods so trigger happy lol.


It really depends what's going on. Unless a comment is about something illegal, moderation is mostly performative and only happens on high-traffic posts. (Once a comment hits 2 weeks without a report it's fairly safe.)


Activelo said:


> Martha Speaks is now the fourth most commented on post on e621.


5th most; 69/11 requires an account to view.


----------



## Spectre777 (May 16, 2022)

Looks like mods deleted a majority of the posts now.


----------



## Spoonomancer (May 16, 2022)

Spectre777 said:


> Top Kek.  Why are e621s mods so trigger happy lol.


They do it for free lmao
For real though, it's saying a lot that this is a rare case of the e621 jannies _actually_ doing their job as opposed to making sure that e621 has only marginally higher quality content than FA


----------



## Noebel (May 16, 2022)

Activelo said:


> View attachment 3286724
> View attachment 3286725
> View attachment 3286902
> View attachment 3286885


The last one might be a worthy addition to the random txt.


----------



## Crungass (May 16, 2022)

An obese skunk farting so hard it melts the skin off a small African child? Perfectly fine.
Someone posting sneed in reply to a moderator? That's a permaban buddy.


----------



## Walther Springfield (May 16, 2022)

Crungass said:


> An obese skunk farting so hard it melts the skin off a small African child? Perfectly fine.
> Someone posting sneed in reply to a moderator? That's a permaban buddy.


Welcome to the internet.  Where farting furries murdering children is seen as normal, and whiny mods with the mentality of 12-year-olds hold all the power.  

Man, we all type some weird shit sometimes...


----------



## Juan? (May 16, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> They do it for free lmao
> For real though, it's saying a lot that this is a rare case of the e621 jannies _actually_ doing their job as opposed to making sure that e621 has only marginally higher quality content than FA







(They perm banned everyone who liked these posts.)




Spoiler: The names of the fallen.










RIP "TERRYDAVIS420", "ASSFAG01", AND "POTOFSNEED"


----------



## avg npc (May 16, 2022)

Juan? said:


> View attachment 3288064
> (They perm banned everyone who liked these posts.)
> 
> 
> ...


literally getting banned for THINKING, not making but thinking, a joke is funny


----------



## Loona (May 16, 2022)

Spectre777 said:


> Top Kek.  Why are mods so trigger happy lol.


FTFY



Juan? said:


> View attachment 3288064
> (They perm banned everyone who liked these posts.)
> 
> 
> ...


Least neurotic internet janny

The Martha Speaks picture now requires an account to view.


----------



## Activelo (May 16, 2022)

Loona said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> Least neurotic internet janny
> ...


Now they rolled out a new feature so they can disable comments and hide the score on sticky comments.


----------



## Belvedere (May 16, 2022)

Loona said:


> The Martha Speaks picture now requires an account to view.
> View attachment 3288760



Demanding making an account to have permission to view an image on a site that is known for reposting images without the artist's permission. 

If these jannies did not have  double standards they'll have no standards at all.


----------



## Juan? (May 16, 2022)

Activelo said:


> Now they rolled out a new feature so they can disable comments and hide the score on sticky comments.
> View attachment 3288950


Interesting fact I learnt about e6, is that their lower-rank mods are literally called janitors.



Spoiler: EXAMPLE:









The Janny fears the Marthaposter.


----------



## Rupert Bear (May 16, 2022)

avg npc said:


> literally getting banned for THINKING, not making but thinking, a joke is funny


Apparently, users have been banned for as much as downboating his sticky comment, or upvoting any of the troll comments.


----------



## Walther Springfield (May 16, 2022)

So, e621 is essentially for furries like what Reddit is to troons.  Good to know.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 16, 2022)

Walther Springfield said:


> So, e621 is essentially for furries like what Reddit is to troons.  Good to know.


Usual furry drama aside, a good part of e621's community at least _tried _to avoid mixing politics and their online porn stash. This time around the politics came to _them _and all the spergs came out of the woodwork along with it. Not gonna lie, this has been extremely fun to watch so far.


----------



## Activelo (May 16, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Usual furry drama aside, a good part of e621's community at least _tried _to avoid mixing politics and their online porn stash. This time around the politics came to _them _and all the spergs came out of the woodwork along with it. Not gonna lie, this has been extremely fun to watch so far.


I agree and both sides were retarded.

On one hand, the fact that people are getting permabanned for trolling even if all they did was just downvote the sticky comment or upvote the spergy ones is typical jannie behavior. I even saw a few that joined the site back in 2014 getting hit with the ban hammer. They should've stuck to just disabling the comments from the word go, but considering the changelog, I don't think the admins even _had_ that ability at the time.

On the other hand, I doubt whoever drew that Martha piece appreciated the shitposting in the comments, or having it be connected to a shooting at all.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 16, 2022)

Activelo said:


> On the other hand, I doubt whoever drew that Martha piece appreciated the shitposting in the comments, or having it be connected to a shooting at all.


It's e621. Chances are the artist who originally drew that piece didn't ever consent to it being there to begin with. Which only adds to the hilarity, really.


----------



## Cherry8s (May 16, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> It's e621. Chances are the artist who originally drew that piece didn't ever consent to it being there to begin with. Which only adds to the hilarity, really.


He did know, but his response was honestly pretty good given the circumstance.


----------



## Rupert Bear (May 16, 2022)

Someone on 4chan reached to a site admin (probably NotMeNotYou) and got this as a reply, according to him, people were ACKYSHUYALLY getting banned for upvoting joke/troll comments.





Spoiler: [NSFW profile pic] The comment in question








Even if this is true, it's still pathetic. Even fucking reddit doesn't _PERMABAN_ you for upvoting wrongthink  
Keep in mind, that even if they're counted as "user submitted info", their Privacy Policy says nothing about admins keeping track of who votes in comments.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 16, 2022)

Cherry8s said:


> He did know, but his response was honestly pretty good given the circumstance.


Yeah, gotta give him that one. He had the best possible take on this BS.



Rupert Bear said:


> Someone on 4chan reached to a site admin (probably NotMeNotYou) and got this as a reply, according to him, people were ACKYSHUYALLY getting banned for upvoting joke/troll comments.
> View attachment 3290262
> 
> 
> ...


This is 100% the mod team panicking, overreacting, and then doubling down on it. Expect a couple "leaks" about internal struggles/arguments, and then this whole thing will get buried along with the rest of the mass shooting story once the media cycle starts another round. That's how it always happens.


----------



## Rupert Bear (May 16, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Yeah, gotta give him that one. He had the best possible take on this BS.
> 
> 
> This is 100% the mod team panicking, overreacting, and then doubling down on it. Expect a couple "leaks" about internal struggles/arguments, and then this whole thing will get buried along with the rest of the mass shooting story once the media cycle starts another round. That's how it always happens.


I hope they at least backpedal and give most the older users banned for banter their account back.
Or not, this might be their only chance to repent from furfaggotry!


----------



## UNDERSTAND UNDERSTAND (May 16, 2022)

Juan? said:


> Interesting fact I learnt about e6, is that their lower-rank mods are literally called janitors.


Janitors don't have permissions to deal with comments/bans, their main role is approving/denying posts. Everything we're talking about here was done by the admin-level accounts. Some past Janitors have gotten in trouble themselves for getting too edgy, as well.


Corn Flakes said:


> Chances are the artist who originally drew that piece didn't ever consent to it being there to begin with.


Goonie has an e621 account (NSFW) and occasionally posts his own art, in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (May 17, 2022)

Rupert Bear said:


> I hope they at least backpedal and give most the older users banned for banter their account back.
> Or not, this might be their only chance to repent from furfaggotry!


You have to be pretty damaged to comment on e621 so I think taking a forceful break from there is a good thing overall.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 17, 2022)

eternal dog mongler said:


> You have to be pretty damaged to comment on e621 so I think taking a forceful break from there is a good thing overall.


It's a fucking porn dump why is there even a comment section or voting system

Shut the fuck up, find your favorite fapfodder, rub one out and get on with your day furfags


----------



## Kuchipatchi (May 17, 2022)

TFT-A9 said:


> It's a fucking porn dump why is there even a comment section or voting system


Are you sure you don't want to know the insightful analysis of big tiddy herm dogs?


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (May 17, 2022)

Cherry8s said:


> He did know, but his response was honestly pretty good given the circumstance.


I unironically might commission him, he seems like an okay dude


----------



## Steven Aryan Universe (May 17, 2022)

I'm hoping this is the right place, but I took a trip down memory lane and remembered this guy called DigbytheGoat. I took a look at his channel and it seemed smaller, and sure enough seemed like a lot of his stuff was gone, including that cartoon he was working on and all that. I was wondering if anyone knows what happened because I can't really find anything about after 2020 where he seemed to kinda disappear.


----------



## Activelo (May 17, 2022)

TFT-A9 said:


> It's a fucking porn dump why is there even a comment section or voting system
> 
> Shut the fuck up, find your favorite fapfodder, rub one out and get on with your day furfags


Funny thing is that the admins deny that it’s a porn site, since there’s also safe or questionable rated art there. It just happens that many upload explicit porn and furries use the site for porn.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 17, 2022)

Activelo said:


> Funny thing is that the admins deny that it’s a porn site, since there’s also safe or questionable rated art there. It just happens that many upload explicit porn and furries use the site for porn.


What I heard a couple years ago from someone who had been staff is that they _can't_ admit it's a porn site, otherwise they might get in trouble with at least one of their upstream partners. Either payment processors or hosts. So it's a sort of "don't-ask-don't-tell" open secret situation, where the majority of their content is porn and both staff and owners publish commissioned porn of their own characters, but they insist it's not the focus of their service. It's like in the olden days: it's not a "brothel", it's a "public house".


----------



## eternal dog mongler (May 17, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> What I heard a couple years ago from someone who had been staff is that they _can't_ admit it's a porn site, otherwise they might get in trouble with at least one of their upstream partners. Either payment processors or hosts. So it's a sort of "don't-ask-don't-tell" open secret situation, where the majority of their content is porn and both staff and owners publish commissioned porn of their own characters, but they insist it's not the focus of their service. It's like in the olden days: it's not a "brothel", it's a "public house".


I think payment processors are a _little _smarter than that. It's like trying to bill OnlyFans as a place where you can hang out and find some new friends.


----------



## Vinluv Handesbukia (May 17, 2022)

Gamercat said:


> never ask about what martha said during 1939-1945


I FIXED IT FOR YOU


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 17, 2022)

eternal dog mongler said:


> I think payment processors are a _little _smarter than that. It's like trying to bill OnlyFans as a place where you can hang out and find some new friends.


Oh, no. The payment processors absolutely know. But as I understand it (and again, this is a few years old so it might have changed since) if e621 makes it official that they're a _porn_ website as opposed to an "image board" or whatever they bill themselves, the rules of their agreement with their third-party associates change. You'll notice that even though OnlyFans is chock-full of porn, they don't mention adult content _anywhere_ on their homepage either.


----------



## Juan? (May 17, 2022)

Loona said:


> wip archive of the e621 post. some pretty funny comments
> 
> Jannies btfo:
> Context: The janny’s previous avatar said “stop taking the Internet so seriously”
> ...





Spoiler: (His avatar, btw.)



My sides have reached orbit.
Also saw in his bio that he was from Germany. That certainly explains why he can't take a fuckin' joke. Almost every kraut I've seen online has been a total stick-in-the-mud.


----------



## UNDERSTAND UNDERSTAND (May 17, 2022)

ThatFuckingToucan said:


> I'm hoping this is the right place, but I took a trip down memory lane and remembered this guy called DigbytheGoat. I took a look at his channel and it seemed smaller, and sure enough seemed like a lot of his stuff was gone, including that cartoon he was working on and all that. I was wondering if anyone knows what happened because I can't really find anything about after 2020 where he seemed to kinda disappear.


I have it on good authority he still has an active Discord but idk what goes on there.
Furaffinity looks like it's been cleaned up, too.


----------



## Spoonomancer (May 17, 2022)

ThatFuckingToucan said:


> I'm hoping this is the right place, but I took a trip down memory lane and remembered this guy called DigbytheGoat. I took a look at his channel and it seemed smaller, and sure enough seemed like a lot of his stuff was gone, including that cartoon he was working on and all that. I was wondering if anyone knows what happened because I can't really find anything about after 2020 where he seemed to kinda disappear.


I just take it as Digby just generally stopped being active in general as he saw it more and more boring with what he was doing. After all, there's only so much you can do when your entire personality relies on calling animation stuff cringe and having a mindset like Digby's without finding the net at large boring.
Anyways, his most active platform I can find is his Twitter, where he infrequently replies to random things. https://twitter.com/DigbyTheGoat / https://archive.ph/RV1R9 (year old archive as of this post)


----------



## AnOminous (May 17, 2022)

Juan? said:


> (They perm banned everyone who liked these posts.)


And I thought the fagmin claimed they were only banning for literally having a Nazi rally.


----------



## UNDERSTAND UNDERSTAND (May 17, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> And I thought the fagmin claimed they were only banning for literally having a Nazi rally.


Administration is as easily overwhelmed as Nimmy is easily angered.
And there's never been a call of this magnitude toward this type of content. There was _small_ drama over Floyd/Chauvin and Rittenhouse memes/drawovers but those weren't being shouted out across the Internet.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 17, 2022)

UNDERSTAND UNDERSTAND said:


> Administration is as easily overwhelmed as Nimmy is easily angered.
> And there's never been a call of this magnitude toward this type of content. There was _small_ drama over Floyd/Chauvin and Rittenhouse memes/drawovers but those weren't being shouted out across the Internet.


The fact that this came from outside the furry sphere (everyone who got their hands in that video could see that image) is really rustling their jimmies. The Rittenhouse and Floyd dramas were just because people were doing their own furry versions of current memes. "Martha speaks" is something else.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (May 17, 2022)

ThatFuckingToucan said:


> I'm hoping this is the right place, but I took a trip down memory lane and remembered this guy called DigbytheGoat. I took a look at his channel and it seemed smaller, and sure enough seemed like a lot of his stuff was gone, including that cartoon he was working on and all that. I was wondering if anyone knows what happened because I can't really find anything about after 2020 where he seemed to kinda disappear.


Man, I haven't watched a video of his since he released a music video about his goat thing being a superhero then it turned into pride shit at the end.  Instantly tuned out.


----------



## Spoonomancer (May 17, 2022)

I do find it odd that e621 admins did nothing about the Floyd drawovers yet draw the line with the current shooting. Granted, the only reason I could think of as to why the e621 admins did nothing about the Floyd shit is that Floyd can only be connected to the police and the Martha Speaks stuff is that there is little to no way that e621 _won't _receive flak for the fact that the piece was that easy to view. I'd pull up finding the piece through Twitter but what fucking coomer is going to dig through two years of an artist who uploads shitposts to find a Martha Speaks piece


----------



## AnOminous (May 17, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> I do find it odd that e621 admins did nothing about the Floyd drawovers yet draw the line with the current shooting.


He is probably an actual user of the site and the picture was easily located as being from e621.  And holy Christ, Martha Speaks?  That's just fucked up, man.  He should have been like a normal mass shooter and had a pony waifu like Applejack.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 17, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> He is probably an actual user of the site and the picture was easily located as being from e621.  And holy Christ, Martha Speaks?  That's just fucked up, man.  He should have been like a normal mass shooter and had a pony waifu like Applejack.


Wasn't the guy a former brony, anyway?


----------



## Padam (May 18, 2022)

ThatFuckingToucan said:


> I'm hoping this is the right place, but I took a trip down memory lane and remembered this guy called DigbytheGoat. I took a look at his channel and it seemed smaller, and sure enough seemed like a lot of his stuff was gone, including that cartoon he was working on and all that. I was wondering if anyone knows what happened because I can't really find anything about after 2020 where he seemed to kinda disappear.


He has already explained everything.
Screenshots are from his latest video.


----------



## Belvedere (May 18, 2022)

Activelo said:


> Funny thing is that the admins deny that it’s a porn site, since there’s also safe or questionable rated art there. It just happens that many upload explicit porn and furries use the site for porn.



Oh please, who are they trying to fool?  e621 is a vehicle for Bad Dragon to peddle animal genitalia shaped sex toys to a captive audience, they bought the site expressly for that purpose.


----------



## Noebel (May 18, 2022)

Padam said:


> He has already explained everything.
> Screenshots are from his latest video.View attachment 3295467View attachment 3295469


Might I add that his nick is in the list of permanently banned for "troll" in the recent e6 happening with that shooter and that yellow dog.


----------



## Walther Springfield (May 18, 2022)

Noebel said:


> Might I add that his nick is in the list of permanently banned for "troll" in the recent e6 happening with that shooter and that yellow dog.


Wait, what happened?  I'm a bit out of the loop; can anyone explain?


----------



## Noebel (May 18, 2022)

Walther Springfield said:


> Wait, what happened?  I'm a bit out of the loop; can anyone explain?


You can start from here.


----------



## Walther Springfield (May 18, 2022)

Noebel said:


> You can start from here.


Ah, that incident; sorry, I didn't quite get what you were talking about initially.  

Yeah, the Reddit troons have gotten their panties in a twist over it; they seem entirely convinced that it's a work of terror by a "right-wing extremist", and that it's a sign of WW3, as bad as Jan. 6, etc.  To be honest, it would be pathetic if it wasn't so damn hilarious.


----------



## Activelo (May 18, 2022)

Rupert Bear said:


> Someone on 4chan reached to a site admin (probably NotMeNotYou) and got this as a reply, according to him, people were ACKYSHUYALLY getting banned for upvoting joke/troll comments.
> View attachment 3290262
> 
> 
> ...


This was also apparently in the e621 Discord.


----------



## Loona (May 19, 2022)

Activelo said:


> This was also apparently in the e621 Discord.
> View attachment 3297064


I’m not sure about this. I went through the list of recent bans and the number of people who got banned is too high. There's some other reason that's hazy.


Spoiler: 132 total accounts banned in the big sweep



View attachment screencapture-e621-net-bans-2022-05-16-15_49_08.png



According to the last archive before the comment purge, only three comments got more than 100 upvotes, and they were all shitposts.
I'm pretty sure the "racist comment" the janny is referring to is "If Tops is going to allow primates inside they may as well allow Labradors.", but it only got roughly 77 upvotes, just barely over half of the total bans.


Spoiler: nsfw avatars



SherbetMouth and cnc6 ended up getting banned, but ponyenjoyer is still safe so the janny saying "actual trolls" also got banned isn't (completely) true.


----------



## Second-Hand Boat Supplies (May 19, 2022)

Disgusting Furry said:


> How you know your movement is serious.
> https://www.vice.com/en/article/4aw...on-organizer-now-wears-his-fursuit-to-rallies | archive
> 
> 
> ...


How to know your movement is serious: they send in the furries to infiltrate and discredit you


----------



## Rupert Bear (May 19, 2022)

Activelo said:


> This was also apparently in the e621 Discord.
> View attachment 3297064


the good old "if you don't like it, go make your own platform!"
Lol you run a fucking furry porn site, not twitter you autistic kraut fatass


----------



## AngryTreeRat (May 19, 2022)

Activelo said:


> This was also apparently in the e621 Discord.
> View attachment 3297064


Splinter sites will be a short lived burst of milk, we should keep an eye out for them, but otherwise long term this means nothing because most people don't want to deal with being admins.


----------



## thegooddoctor (May 20, 2022)

The cycle continues. Its like the animators do it on purpose.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (May 20, 2022)

Furry cope


Spoiler: Copium







Goddamn


----------



## JethroTullamore (May 20, 2022)

Cedric_Eff said:


> Furry cope
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Copium
> ...


“Vote for me for governor, I’ll kick all the furries out of state!”

They’ve got my vote.


----------



## Spoonomancer (May 20, 2022)

Cedric_Eff said:


> Furry cope
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Copium
> ...


Final fantasy 14 isn't a replacement for a personality lmao


----------



## Desumorphine (May 20, 2022)

thegooddoctor said:


> View attachment 3300952
> The cycle continues. Its like the animators do it on purpose.


Ngl, the first time I saw screenshots, I thought the movie was a Sims 4 mod.


----------



## Belvedere (May 21, 2022)

thegooddoctor said:


> View attachment 3300952
> The cycle continues. Its like the animators do it on purpose.


I mean, this is so common now it fails to be noteworthy.  It goes so far as to be a sort of game to see who is the first artist who draws porn of a new character in the shortest amount of time possible after it is first revealed and draw as much porn of it before the movie/series/game comes out. It is one of those autistically fueled group efforts people engage online. 

In defense of the people who design these characters, I believe they know that regardless of whatever they do, erotic fan art is an inevitability, so might as well make the character to be appealing by default.  Also, ironically enough the amount of Rule34 of any particular character is an irrefutable metric to gauge how successful is a character design and how much interest there is for it.  I'll even say that if a character lacks in r34, it means that it is a failure.


----------



## Stoicism Is For Losers (May 21, 2022)

I found this website, it's so absurd but they seem to be taking it 100% serious. Furries wanting to use science to turn themselves into animals. I'm not shitting you. They even claim to be a registered nonprofit charity and take patreon donations https://freedomofform.org/


----------



## Rukario (May 21, 2022)

Stoicism Is For Losers said:


> I found this website, it's so absurd but they seem to be taking it 100% serious. Furries wanting to use science to turn themselves into animals. I'm not shitting you. They even claim to be a registered nonprofit charity and take patreon donations https://freedomofform.org/


The whole website reads like a junk medical science service website. Like those eternal life rings from the early 2000s, cryogenic body freezing popular throughout the decades, and Theranos' fake blood testing scam. They have enough big names (none of who i've heard of) to give them legitimacy, promote a set of technologies that exist either only in their imaginations or are misinterpretations of other technologies, and list several methods of sending them money.

The worst thing of all though is I can see half of Confuzzled's attendees lining up to sign over their life savings in belief they will become the animal they believe they are.


----------



## Walther Springfield (May 21, 2022)

Stoicism Is For Losers said:


> I found this website, it's so absurd but they seem to be taking it 100% serious. Furries wanting to use science to turn themselves into animals. I'm not shitting you. They even claim to be a registered nonprofit charity and take patreon donations https://freedomofform.org/


Either that's the most obvious scam that I've even seen, or there are enough braindead furries out there that desperate enough to try and become their fursona. 

Also, it's not quite the first time the fandom's done something like this; there was another documented thread about a furry project similar to this a while back: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/biofurries.40877/


----------



## Trilby (May 21, 2022)

Walther Springfield said:


> Either that's the most obvious scam that I've even seen, or there are enough braindead furries out there that desperate enough to try and become their fursona.
> 
> Also, it's not quite the first time the fandom's done something like this; there was another documented thread about a furry project similar to this a while back: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/biofurries.40877/


God, seeing that reminded me of this dead guy again.


----------



## The Eighth Tsar (May 22, 2022)

Stoicism Is For Losers said:


> I found this website, it's so absurd but they seem to be taking it 100% serious. Furries wanting to use science to turn themselves into animals. I'm not shitting you. They even claim to be a registered nonprofit charity and take patreon donations https://freedomofform.org/


Knowing the fandom, it is probably 70% for sexual purposes. Like science can barely turn a man into a passable woman and vice versa with dangerous penis to mangina and vagina to sort-of-a-penis surgeries and hormonal therapies. This is way beyond that level of difficulty. 


			https://freedomofform.org/research/anatomical-studies/


----------



## Walther Springfield (May 22, 2022)

Trilby said:


> God, seeing that reminded me of this dead guy again.


Completely forgot about him; thanks for bringing back the nightmare fuel, really appreciate it.  


The Eighth Tsar said:


> Knowing the fandom, it is probably 70% for sexual purposes. Like science can barely turn a man into a passable woman and vice versa with dangerous penis to mangina and vagina to sort-of-a-penis surgeries and hormonal therapies. This is way beyond that level of difficulty.
> 
> 
> https://freedomofform.org/research/anatomical-studies/


You know for a fact that it's for the sake of sex; most furries these days don't even try to hide their obsession with having sex with animals - the Kero case is a prime example.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (May 22, 2022)

The Eighth Tsar said:


> Knowing the fandom, it is probably 70% for sexual purposes. Like science can barely turn a man into a passable woman and vice versa with dangerous penis to mangina and vagina to sort-of-a-penis surgeries and hormonal therapies. This is way beyond that level of difficulty.
> 
> 
> https://freedomofform.org/research/anatomical-studies/


Originally I thought this would be like, grafting cat ears onto people which would be totally possible

But holy shit. No. You are not able to reshape a skull like that.


----------



## Vault (May 22, 2022)

I remember finding another site similar to that freedom of form one years ago, not it was hidden away on the About page that it was completely a fantasy experience and all rp based. It's pretty wild seeing something that looks serious. 


There's definitely a few people I've seen over the years who try to mix furry and science, or furry and woo at the least. 

I wonder if I can find the guy again, but I remember a guy on furaffinity who had an obsession with toe-walking and his whole page preached that it was the true way humanity was intended to walk. Nothing to do with the links to autism or anything you'd think. Just that we should go barefoot, and that years of shoes and flat walking have fucked up our spines, and that we need to return to our animal movement. Something something vestigial monkey tail. 

The dude had a fairly legit facade at face value but talking to him just reeked of a guy trying to push a weird kink onto people. I would have been curious to see what his research was, but it was mostly just "lol bro trust me, go barefoot" and he was very pushy trying to message and initiate anyone into his views who interacted with his page.


----------



## Vampirella (May 22, 2022)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Originally I thought this would be like, grafting cat ears onto people which would be totally possible
> 
> But holy shit. No. You are not able to reshape a skull like that.


The Island of Dr. Moreau was a warning not a guide.


----------



## Trilby (May 22, 2022)

Vault said:


> I remember finding another site similar to that freedom of form one years ago, not it was hidden away on the About page that it was completely a fantasy experience and all rp based. It's pretty wild seeing something that looks serious.
> 
> 
> There's definitely a few people I've seen over the years who try to mix furry and science, or furry and woo at the least.
> ...


God, what a loon.


----------



## UtopiaGuy (May 22, 2022)

I'm just gonna leave this right here.

"If Tumblr and Twitter had intercourse, their progeny would be the kind of person who would be a furry."



			https://youtu.be/MlahaO24iHM


----------



## TroonsDid911 (May 22, 2022)

Stoicism Is For Losers said:


> I found this website, it's so absurd but they seem to be taking it 100% serious. Furries wanting to use science to turn themselves into animals. I'm not shitting you. They even claim to be a registered nonprofit charity and take patreon donations https://freedomofform.org/


----------



## Buster Scruggs (May 22, 2022)

Stoicism Is For Losers said:


> I found this website, it's so absurd but they seem to be taking it 100% serious. Furries wanting to use science to turn themselves into animals. I'm not shitting you. They even claim to be a registered nonprofit charity and take patreon donations https://freedomofform.org/


That reminds me of that old human experiment tor website that was obvious clickbait. Also, even if this impossibility did end up becoming a thing, it'd end up the same way. You don't just learn how to transform a human being into something else without man made horrors we can't even begin to imagine. Instead of "The Fly" it'll be "The Furry".


----------



## FlipTopBox (May 22, 2022)

I found some more stuff related to this "Freedom of Form" shit that I thought I'd share. Archived for posterity.

LinkedIn (won't archive)
https://www.linkedin.com/company/freedomofform?original_referer=


Their whitepapers
https://freedomofform.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/Research-Anatomies-White-paper.pdf
(attached to this post)


Their tail project
https://freedomofform.org/3930/enhanced-tail-project-update-january-2022/
https://archive.ph/KaIOA


About us
https://freedomofform.org/about-us/
https://archive.ph/4JcA8 



Boundaries
https://freedomofform.org/vision/boundaries/
https://archive.ph/TfWQt


Old archive of their twitter (archive.ph wasn't working for some reason)
https://web.archive.org/web/20211217113211/https://twitter.com/freedomofform

President's twitter accounts
https://twitter.com/ZennithN
https://archive.ph/M8szW

https://twitter.com/ZennithAD
https://archive.ph/k644Q


Their Learn Page - Contains multiple PDFs and videos from their YouTube Channel
https://freedomofform.org/learn/
https://archive.ph/MMejd

https://www.youtube.com/c/FreedomofFormFoundation/videos
https://archive.ph/vCFM2


Vision page
https://freedomofform.org/vision/
https://archive.ph/J0saT


Patreon
https://www.patreon.com/freedomofform
https://archive.ph/vnrU3


Administrative documents
https://freedomofform.org/about-us/structure/
https://archive.ph/jiIEI


A publication on their site about BDSM, transhumanism, and liberalism(???)
(PDF attached to this post)
https://freedomofform.org/1860/publ...n-transhumanism-and-the-limits-of-liberalism/
https://freedomofform.org/wp-conten...ranshumanism-and-the-limits-of-liberalism.pdf
https://archive.ph/10GkU



Sorry if this post is overly long and not very well organized. I was more concerned with just putting all this stuff in one place.


----------



## Walther Springfield (May 22, 2022)

Captain Coomer said:


> I found some more stuff related to this "Freedom of Form" shit that I thought I'd share. Archived for posterity.
> 
> LinkedIn (won't archive)
> https://www.linkedin.com/company/freedomofform?original_referer=
> ...


Taking a look at all of this; it's damn obvious that the "fandom" honestly doesn't understand how biology actually works.  They think reality is like that fucking Changed game; just an easy transformation into an animal, then they can get pounded in the ass by dogs all they want.


----------



## I Want To Believe (May 22, 2022)

Captain Coomer said:


> I found some more stuff related to this "Freedom of Form" shit that I thought I'd share. Archived for posterity.
> 
> LinkedIn (won't archive)
> https://www.linkedin.com/company/freedomofform?original_referer=
> ...



As someone who has done work with this "fetish" in the past, all I can say is that this kind of shit is mortifying. It's an extremely autistic fetish, yes, but it can do no wrong, I used it for escapism purposes. However a lot of people who enjoy it are real fucked up and really DO think they're cartoon characters or something; usually these are the gay sexual ones. Others legitimately believe that they NEED to be something else in real life due to substance abuse and heavy hallucinations; the kinds of mentally ill subhumans who would have orgies in elevators in the 90s or be obsessed with cartoons to the point of stalking voice actors. Unnecessary body modification and surgery in general is absolutely terrifying, because it implies that someone was convinced, or that they convinced themselves that they were not good enough and that they can really be something else- perhaps even bullied or harassed as is common with Twitter and Discord. Sane people use fetishes and fantasies to get away from real life, not to coexist with it.

The separation between fiction and reality is non-existent for some people, and it really does show, and combined with the extreme decline in American mental health, you get shit like this that reads like an Onion article.


----------



## UtopiaGuy (May 22, 2022)

This is some serious-assed 'tism. Just the kind of tumblr-sperging you'd expect from people spending too much time on social media.


----------



## Spoonomancer (May 22, 2022)

Captain Coomer said:


> I found some more stuff related to this "Freedom of Form" shit that I thought I'd share. Archived for posterity.
> 
> LinkedIn (won't archive)
> https://www.linkedin.com/company/freedomofform?original_referer=
> ...


why does a transhumanism group think it can be exclusively funded by Patreon this shit isn't leaving the ground without three or four racism or zoophilia allegations


----------



## Kuchipatchi (May 23, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> why does a transhumanism group think it can be exclusively funded by Patreon this shit isn't leaving the ground without three or four racism or zoophilia allegations


I always read "transhumanism" as "trashhumanism" because the ideology is a load of rubbish make-believe.


----------



## moocow (May 23, 2022)

The Eighth Tsar said:


> science can barely turn a man into a passable woman


lol no it can't.


----------



## Gaymead (May 23, 2022)

Pizdec said:


> Cross posting this from the PST Podcast thread, but someone there mentioned a furry artist named Sabrotiger and I was curious if anyone knew anything more about the guy.


As the author of that post in the ShammyTV/_Please Stop Talking_ Thread that brought him up, there is much more that I know about Sabrotiger that I would like to disclose here than over there. I will try my best to illustrate and elaborate more about him, but there is just a lot of material that would take me too much time to reformat and organise; but nevertheless, here is my attempt at trying to make a concise and elaborate dossier, which I will update over time:


BACKGROUND:


In Reality, Sabrotiger is actually *Matthew Jeremy Dickey*; he was born on 17th July, 1994 (https://archive.ph/mYEh7 - Birthday confirmed here), to *Leslie E* and *Kenneth L. Dickey**; he was raised in *Kearny, Arizona*, with his Sister, *Yvette N Dickey*. After graduating from high school, he enlisted in the U.S. Navy with his friend, *Brandon Misita*, to acquire a G.I. Bill that would fund his college tuition, because his family is dirt poor and his father and uncles had all of these hair-brained get-rich-quick schemes that went nowhere (which resulted in Matthew's mom divorcing his father). poverty, and the fear of it, would be a running theme in Matthew's life later on.



While attending college, he had a very nasty breakup that caused him to have a nervous breakdown, and he dropped out shortly afterwards; this also caused him to have a great reservations in starting new relationships with other people. With college now out of the way, Matthew eventually turned to the Furry Fandom, and furry porn, as a form of solace.

_*I'm not sure if he is Matthew's birth father or step-father, as Leslie would later remarry (Matthew greatly loathes his stepfather and his stepfather is disappointed in him, while Kenneth and Matthew's relationship seems cordial, at least on the e-surface)_

CAREER AS A FURRY PORN ARTIST:​Sabro began making accounts across multiple sites, under the names of "sabrotiger125" or "sabrotiger", around 2014, but he didn't start producing art until around 2015-2016, beginning with works such as the comic _Private Lessons_, featuring Tigress and Po from Kung Fu Panda:



Spoiler: Sample Pages of Private Lessons (NSFW)



[COMING SOON]





			https://web.archive.org/web/20220409204316/https://d.furaffinity.net/art/sabrotiger125/1467518216/1467518216.sabrotiger125_private_lesson_pg_1.png
		




			https://web.archive.org/web/20220409211401/https://d.furaffinity.net/art/sabrotiger125/1468089616/1468089616.sabrotiger125_private_lesson_pg3.png
		




			https://web.archive.org/web/20220409211423/https://d.furaffinity.net/art/sabrotiger125/1469143142/1469143142.sabrotiger125_private_lesson_pg5.png
		




			https://web.archive.org/web/20220409203725/https://d.furaffinity.net/art/sabrotiger125/1479245043/1471902024.sabrotiger125_private_lesson_pg7.png
		




			https://web.archive.org/web/20220409211246/https://d.furaffinity.net/art/sabrotiger125/1479245814/1479245814.sabrotiger125_private_lesson_pg8.png
		













			https://web.archive.org/web/20220409203542/https://d.furaffinity.net/art/sabrotiger125/1533408329/1533408329.sabrotiger125_private_lesson_pg23.png
		




			https://web.archive.org/web/20220409203413/https://d.furaffinity.net/art/sabrotiger125/1534532182/1533408841.sabrotiger125_private_lesson_pg24_sketch.png
		





During the lengthy course of making this comic, his art style changed and improved, and over the years, his work proliferated. But as his body of work grew did he also show that he had a taste for more fetish content (pregnancy at the time, but later birthing as well), such as the comic known colloquially as "Tigress with Students", where Tigress is fucked by multiple participants in a gangbang, is impregnated and later gives birth in front of their erect cocks.



Spoiler: Example Pieces (NSFW: Impregnation/Pregnancy, Birthing)



From (Tigress with Students):
[COMING SOON]










PARAFELL:​
Inspired by the highly acclaimed and seminal manga series, _BERSERK,_ by the late Kentaro Miura, Sabro has been working on his own dark-fantasy comic series, titled _Parafell_, since 2019.



Spoiler: Parafell Material (NSFW Warning)









A SECRET ALT ACCOUNT?!:​
In February of 2021, Sabro made an alternate account on E621 named *waifu_breeder*, which he used to upload bestiality porn occasionally. Below are some of the pieces done as waifu_breeder:



Spoiler: Waifu_Breeder Works (NSFW Warning: Bestiality, Impregnation/Pregnancy, Birthing)







He alluded to this account in these tweets (https://archive.ph/MZlpu) back in April of 2021, before revealing his true identity months later in late August (https://archive.ph/vyH6s - FA Gallery Post) (https://archive.ph/hAB4U, https://archive.ph/bSzdg - Twitter). A couple months after the big reveal, he later deactivated the alt account, as  he no longer feared any potential backlash from such pieces (the art is still there, and can still be found using the waifu_breeder tag)

FRIENDS AND ASSOCIATES:​
Over the years, Sabro made many friends and associates that would form his small circle of friends across multiple platforms like Fur Affinity, Discord, Picarto, and Twitter; these friends include furry artists such as *Yawg*, *MossFox*, *FelisRandomis*, and *MaximTheos* (who also does impregnation/pregnancy and birthing porn, too), as well as other furries like *ShushedLynx* and *KohBiet*.


YAWG:​

Fan art of Yawg by Sabrotiger

*Yawg* (*Adam*) is a 44 year-old Canadian furry porn artist from Abbotsford, British Columbia*, the creator of _The Legend of Jenny and Renamon_ porn webcomic, and founder of the Krystal Appreciation Month, or *KrAM*, event, and two other Appreciation Months for furry waifus such as JAM for Jenny from the _Bucky O'Hare_, and IRAM for Renamon from _Digimon_. Before becoming a porn artist, he was an insurance agent, who became fed up with the job and got into drawing furry tiddy (https://archive.ph/sqq3Z). he married *Joanne*/*Azh*/*Azhwi*, his editor, in 2019, which he posted about on Twitter (https://archive.ph/F6E4f), and Sabro replied to (https://archive.ph/afO9x).


Fan art of Sabrotiger and Kohbiet by Yawg

He is also BALD:


https://archive.ph/8Zlw5 (https://web.archive.org/web/2021052...1339875544/1339875544.elecrockin_dsc00208.jpg)

The pic above is a tad outdated (by over a decade); here are some more recent photos of him:


He looks like that masked soyjak meme:





A few breakfast selfies that he took during his attempt at becoming a v-tuber streamer:




https://archive.ph/LqsMW (https://web.archive.org/web/2022051...om/media/FL-0bDjVcAIUjPi?format=jpg&name=orig)

And a couple more breakfast selfies with Jo:


https://archive.ph/SahQu (https://web.archive.org/web/2022051...om/media/FNGskH9UYAM1mHx?format=jpg&name=orig)

https://archive.ph/ugAUp (https://web.archive.org/web/2022051...om/media/FMi3WTuVcAUPLc8?format=jpg&name=orig)

Here is an interview Yawg did in 2015:








Your browser is not able to display this video.




On the surface, Yawg seems to be a pretty boring guy; but upon closer inspection, one will notice some unusual things that are a bit off about Adam. For example, according to Adam, Jo, for a time did NOT know what he did for a livng, despite being married to him only a few months ago, and even dating him, or rather livnig with him, for over a decade (https://archive.ph/yGI9y) and assumed that he just did Naruto stuff (Jo is a fan of Naruto, given her Wordpress blogs) because he sent her DA links to random Naruto art (which begs the question of whether Yawg has an alt account dedicated to posting Naruto), and he also suffers from extreme jealousy and paranoia (https://archive.ph/GK3DQ - Jealous Type) (https://archive.ph/oqmjl - No Second Chances); but beyond that, he is pretty boring, even with his some of shitlib opinions (and the odd unoptical comments he make once in a blue moon), however, was is most peculiar about him is his odd ability to attach wierdos, and a-logs, to him.



			
				Links to Yawg's Socials said:
			
		

> https://www.furaffinity.net/user/yawg - Yawg's FA Account
> https://twitter.com/ThatYawgGuy - Yawg's Twitter Account
> https://www.picarto.tv/Yawg - Yawg's  Picarto.tv Account
> https://www.youtube.com/user/Yawg - Yawg's YouTube Channel
> ...





			
				Links to Jo's Socials said:
			
		

> https://www.furaffinity.net/user/azh - Jo's FA Account
> https://twitter.com/Azhwi - Jo's Twitter Acccount
> https://www.deviantart.com/azhwi - Jo's DeviantArt Account
> https://archiveofourown.org/users/Azhwi/pseuds/Azhwi  -Jo's Archive of Our Own Account
> ...



*At the time of writing this, he has expressed a strong desire to move to Halifax, Nova Scotia, and start a family with Jo

CO-LORD44 & NEWCOMER24​


Spoiler: Yawg's Explanation for Co-Lord (NSFW Warning)







Your browser is not able to display this video.







*Co-Lord44* and *Newcomer24* are two people (who are sometimes believed to be one person using two alts) who take umbrage with Yawg's reditions of Krystal getting used as a public cocksleve by anything with a pulse or a bit of sentience, insisting that she be with her One True Love:tm:. An example of demonising Yawg and his friends is with the Eternal Halo, which Yawg, fellow artists *StogieGoatArts* and *Luraiokun*, and streamer *MoonyHorse* and his wife, SangoDimensions (btw, if you're reading this have taken to call the Moon Cult 

Excerpt of Co-Lord's Loving a Feline that mentions the Eternal Halo:


Yawg believes that he is one of the members of the Eternal Halo (the soft-spoken one)


for all the artists they target their ire against, the one that they don't seem to is Sabrotiger himself, who is  barely mentioned, if mentioned at all, in their screeds. It's also worth noting that Sabro follows Co-lord's FA account with his nsfw main, but he still thinks he is a retard.

KrAM:​KrAM, reiterated as Krystal Appreciation Month, is an annual event created by Yawg where he and other artists within his circle draw Krystal getting fucked in every orifice and sucking anything that comes in contact with her mouth. The origins of this event transpired after Yawg recieved a death threat, threating to shoot him in the head (as he likes to reiterate himself) for drawing Krystal in sexual acts and situations with characters other her One True Love, Fox McCloud; however like with most Internet threats, it, thankfully, never came to fruition
The whole purpose of KrAM is to
KrAM is hosted in August, the same month that Yawg recieved that threat

TAKAL:​Takal is a very recent character in all of this, who's involvement, though brief, was still just as impactful to Yawg and Sabro, especially Sabro. In short, they were an bordering-agressive assertive sperg who made constant demands for art from other artists, had a 3edgy5me furrsona, and clashed with other users in ways that ended up going to auti; at least in Picarto's chat, in Yawg's Discord server they were actually pretty civil for the most part, but I digress. they made their debut around Christmas of 2021, acting so spergy and demanding that Yawg had to pause his stream to address to them in the video above.





then when Takal met Sabro, or rather, Sabro met Takal, shit hit the fan:









This will serve as the leadup to the major section of this post.
DEPRESSION, SUICIDAL THOUGHTS AND OTHER ERRATIC BEHAVIORS:​Matthew has always suffered from "severe depression" and has suspected that he has Adult Attention Deficit Hyperactive Disorder, on account of his father's erratic behavior


An example of this "Extreme Depression and suicidal thoughts" affecting him happened between Father's Day to the day after the Summer Solstice of last year, beginning with a tweet he posted about his father being shitty (https://archive.ph/po11g) before streaming on Picarto, working on these:



Spoiler: Sabrotiger Stream of 20 June, 2021 Screencaps (NSFW Warning)













Does Sabro want to be a father?



The next day, he streamed with MaximTheos, another artist that Sabro has been close with, and towards the three-hour mark, began to have a meltdown over the intense Arizona heat




Spoiler: Sabrotiger and MaximTheos Streams of 21 June, 2021 (NSFW Warning)







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.






He posted to Twitter about feeling suicidal, but the next day he tried streaming again




Spoiler: Sabrotiger Streams Chat Screencaps of 21 and 22 June, 2021 




DominoSpot, a moderator for Yawg, warns Sabro about the then upcoming heat wave coming to Arizona.





After the stream, Sabro posted that he was feeling suicidal on Twitter (https://archive.fo/vdc41), but he streamed the next day:















He eventually anounced that he was going to take a vacation from streaming, occasionally popping into Yawg's chat and Discord server every so often. However, he made an attempt at streaming on the 18 and 19 of August of 2021, and, well:




He had another depressive meltdown: he he drew a caricature of himself () and posted a faux-inspirational tweet (). His  sister later helped him with his tablet setup



(SECOND) HIATUS FROM PORN:​

On the 15th October, 2021, Sabro announced that he was quitting doing NSFW art/Porn for the time being as it was only furthering his depression and that he wanted to improve his skills in art and story-telling for his comic: (https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/10017287/).

In reality, the reason he quit making porn was because he had to deal with shitty clients who made things very difficult for him and he couldn't deal with them any more.


Afterwards, he paused his Patreon, later deleted it, nuked his Patreon Discord server because he hated the people on there, and then deactivated his main twitter account, afterwards deleting all of his tweets on there to boot.

After a two-and-a-half month long hiatus, he began streaming again on Picarto on 2nd January of this year, beginning work on the SFW commissions that he had taken in order to make money, as well as working on his Parafell comic. but soon he fell into a depression over the fact that he was still broke and the only way to make money was by doing porn again!

and literally, Friday he just opened a NEW NSFW TWITTER, and released a DROPBOX NSFW archive, with HIS NAME in it!!! only to then nuke the whole thing within a matter of hours and delete all of his tweets and FA posts about it! HOLY CRAP!



In short, Sabro is someone who wants to become a more serious artist but he cannot escape the pit that is his porn, poor choices, his degeneracy, and declining mental health; despite all of his best efforts and the help of others, Sabro will continue to be stuck in the pit of furry porn, and forever be known as "the Tigress Guy".



			
				Matthew's Family and Friends' Socials said:
			
		

> https://twitter.com/UpsetYvette - Yvette Dickey's Twitter Account (formerly https://twitter.com/YvetteDickey, but she changed her @ so the new account was not hers, but now it's suspended)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100011869274377 - Kenneth Dickey's Facebook Account
> https://www.facebook.com/leslie.dickey.31 - Leslie Dickey's Facebook Account
> ...





			
				Matthew Dickey & Family's DOX said:
			
		

> 1283 W Parklane Blvd 279
> Chandler, AZ 85224
> 
> 
> ...





Parce Que said:


> He REALLY likes that tiger character from Kung fu panda.
> That's all I can say.


He also likes other characters such as Renamon, Nicole Watterson, Mrs. Brisby, and more recently, Loona from _Helluva Boss_ and Katia Managan from the _Obivion Prequel_ comic by Kazerad (who is a also paranoid nutcase, and is currently in a restraining order case against a cyber stalker). As for Katia, Sabro did some /trash/ requests of Katia



Spoiler: Sabrotiger Katia /trash/ Resquests (NSFW Warning: Bestiality, Impregnation/Pregnancy, Birthing)





https://web.archive.org/web/20220203045136/https://i.4cdn.org/trash/1643757390073.png (Katia Birthing Chain)
https://web.archive.org/web/20220203041626/https://i.4cdn.org/trash/1643757431267.png (Katia Birthing Single)






			https://web.archive.org/web/20220407011439/https://i.4cdn.org/trash/1649277961224.png
		



			https://web.archive.org/web/20220407011213/https://i.4cdn.org/trash/1649276378937.png
		



			https://web.archive.org/web/20220407011431/https://i.4cdn.org/trash/1649277300032.png
		









https://web.archive.org/web/20220407115441/https://i.4cdn.org/trash/1649311394161.png (Katia Request 1)
https://web.archive.org/web/20220407115555/https://i.4cdn.org/trash/1649312340417.png (Katia Request 2)
https://web.archive.org/web/20220407115725/https://i.4cdn.org/trash/1649313664292.png (Katia Request 3)
https://web.archive.org/web/20220407120115/https://i.4cdn.org/trash/1649315797858.png (Katia Request 4)





			https://web.archive.org/web/20220413123228/https://i.4cdn.org/trash/1649632056234.png
		




https://web.archive.org/web/20220407204017/https://i.4cdn.org/trash/1649363386577.png (Katia Request 5)
https://web.archive.org/web/20220407223329/https://i.4cdn.org/trash/1649369328152.png (Katia Request 6)



https://web.archive.org/web/20220413121311/https://i.4cdn.org/trash/1649809785975.png (Katia Final Request 1)
https://web.archive.org/web/20220413121444/https://i.4cdn.org/trash/1649809848729.png (Katia Final Request 2)



Now, _quid pro quo_, I provide you with as much info as I have on Sabro and his friends and you supply me with more, after all I just one person doing all the heavy-lifting.


----------



## Desumorphine (May 23, 2022)

The new Chip and Dale movie has caused some stirring in the Gadget cults. For those unaware, there is a rather sizeable subset of worshippers dedicated to the rodent character from the old show ranging from ironic to "we march through the snows of Russian winters to bring candles to our designated worshipping spot".

The movie sees Gadget impregnated by Zipper and /co/ is losing their collective shit over it. Looking at Twitter, many Zoomers are only now being made aware of these cults and I look forward to watching the chaos.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 23, 2022)

Desumorphine said:


> The new Chip and Dale movie has caused some stirring in the Gadget cults. For those unaware, there is a rather sizeable subset of worshippers dedicated to the rodent character from the old show ranging from ironic to "we march through the snows of Russian winters to bring candles to our designated worshipping spot".
> 
> The movie sees Gadget impregnated by Zipper and /co/ is losing their collective shit over it. Looking at Twitter, many Zoomers are only now being made aware of these cults and I look forward to watching the chaos.
> View attachment 3312039View attachment 3312041


Wait why the fuck is a Chip and Dale's Rescue Rangers movie broaching the subject of one of the characters having sex and getting knocked up

I realize this might be a stupid question in CURRENT YEAR +whatever but what the actual fuck


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 23, 2022)

TFT-A9 said:


> Wait why the fuck is a Chip and Dale's Rescue Rangers movie broaching the subject of one of the characters having sex and getting knocked up
> 
> I realize this might be a stupid question in CURRENT YEAR +whatever but what the actual fuck


They're not "broaching" anything, they're using it as a cheap gag. It's people who have no respect for the source material to begin with.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 23, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> They're not "broaching" anything, they're using it as a cheap gag. It's people who have no respect for the source material to begin with.


A mouse fucking a fly and getting pregnant is a cheap gag for a kids' movie

I'm sorry but who's the idiot who greenlit that


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 23, 2022)

TFT-A9 said:


> A mouse fucking a fly and getting pregnant is a cheap gag for a kids' movie
> 
> I'm sorry but who's the idiot who greenlit that


Welcome to Current Year entertainment. That movie might be _rated _PG, but it's not a movie for kids. It's for manchildren who want "updated" versions of their childhood IPs. That joke (and a ton of others) is something _no one_ under the age of 30 is ever going to get.


----------



## moocow (May 23, 2022)

Desumorphine said:


> The movie sees Gadget impregnated by Zipper


lolwut

Aight the autistic screeching about it on /co/ is pathetic (and hilarious), but this is actually pretty fucked up.

You know what sucks most? Not this filthy shit coming out of modern Disney. That's to be expected these days. What's really sad is explaining to an old friend who's a long-time Disney fan that you don't want to support Disney financially then having to show her why, knowing it'll break her heart.


----------



## John Freeman (May 23, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Seriously, that's how you handle shit like that. It was a year-old post, replying to it just drew attention to him and made it look like a suspiciously specific denial. @Sintharia is correct: dredging up a post no one really cared about just paints a big target on your back. And the "notification bug" excuse is about as transparent as saran wrap.
> 
> Don't stir up shit and it won't stink up the place.


Late reply, but to be fair it is a common username. I checked Steam community search and found seven profiles, and DA has like four.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (May 24, 2022)

I keep hearing about this Chip and Dale movie and apparently its nothing but memes and references for 30 year old man children, but did they seriously have that furry wank chick getting knocked up by a bug?


----------



## Toolbox (May 24, 2022)

ThatFuckingToucan said:


> I'm hoping this is the right place, but I took a trip down memory lane and remembered this guy called DigbytheGoat. I took a look at his channel and it seemed smaller, and sure enough seemed like a lot of his stuff was gone, including that cartoon he was working on and all that. I was wondering if anyone knows what happened because I can't really find anything about after 2020 where he seemed to kinda disappear.


He still comments on random YT videos from time to time. He just doesn't make anything anymore. 
For example:




From https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdqshrqEnR4


----------



## Fag Albert (May 24, 2022)

moocow said:


> lolwut
> 
> Aight the autistic screeching about it on /co/ is pathetic (and hilarious), but this is actually pretty fucked up.
> 
> You know what sucks most? Not this filthy shit coming out of modern Disney. That's to be expected these days. What's really sad is explaining to an old friend who's a long-time Disney fan that you don't want to support Disney financially then having to show her why, knowing it'll break her heart.


I'll admit that I haven't watched the cartoon in a good 20+ years,  but wasn't the bug their mascot? This to me is like if Warner Brothers had Daphne and Scooby-Doo do something similar. Kinda messed up.


----------



## Walther Springfield (May 24, 2022)

@Gaymead: Huh.  First time I heard about Newcomer24 for quite a while; guy's been stalking/harassing people in the Star Fox fandom for quite a while now.  

Found an old post from a while back about where he had been annoying people on FF.net, then apparently following people off-site to continue harassing them: https://out-of-this-dimension.tumbl...wcomer24-hello-this-is-saffronic-this-is-just

Apparently, the man cannot stand the thought of someone liking Star Fox: Command, or its portrayal of Krystal - think the absolute definition of toxic shipper, and you've pretty nailed it.  

Unsurprisingly, the guy has accounts on multiple furry sites: 

DA: https://www.deviantart.com/newcomer24

FA: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/newcomer24/

FF.net: https://www.fanfiction.net/u/14171676/Newcomer24

Twitter: https://twitter.com/newcomer24

He also had a Tumblr at one point, but it seems to be gone now.  However, his many, many cringy posts are still around; https://www.tumblr.com/tagged/Newcomer24?sort=top

Chances are, there's probably something I'm missing about this guy; feel free to post.


----------



## Noebel (May 24, 2022)

Fag Albert said:


> I'll admit that I haven't watched the cartoon in a good 20+ years,  but wasn't the bug their mascot? This to me is like if Warner Brothers had Daphne and Scooby-Doo do something similar. Kinda messed up.


According to what some people who watched it wrote, Rescure Rangers was a show in whatever universe they are now, and chimpunks(and everyone else, for that matter), were just actors in it. From what I've gathered, it was Postmodernist Deconstruction and References the Movie. There is a quote, that summarises entire experience: "I saw exactly what I've expected. An "excelent, in a way" piece, that didn't even tried to rape my childhood, but went straight for a killing blow. It would've succeeded, if my childhood wasn't long dead already."

UPD: somebody compiled and google-translated russian channers having a normal one over this.


----------



## Crungass (May 25, 2022)




----------



## BubblesLahey (May 26, 2022)

Crungass said:


>


All Furry Gadget fans can now enjoy a Green Death. ;D


----------



## Walther Springfield (May 26, 2022)

Bit of an odd topic, but I was wanting to ask about the amount of furry games that the fandom's been creating recently; been looking over this thread for a while, but I haven't seen much conversation about them, so I figured I would post some quick little snippets of a few that I know of. 


*Changed*: A TF fetish game where you get to play as an amnesiac human trapped in a lab, desperately trying to escape without getting raped turned into a furry yourself.  Has gotten an update re-release that piles on both the sex and misanthropy - and yet, the game keeps getting ported to Roblox, as it's "for kids".  

*Flexible Survival*: Similar to Changed above; you get to play as a human trapped in a post-apocalyptic city, trying to survive by having sex with literally everything you come across.  Also much like Changed, the devs are misanthropic shits that try and act like raping literally everything in sight and causing the extinction of humanity is a good thing.  

*Tribal Hunter*: A furry platformer game, based around fat/inflation/vore fetishism.  You play as a spirit of a tribal island, summoned by the natives to help drive a warlord from their lands.  Bizarrely, the game is surprisingly light-hearted, with the actual sexual content kept to a minimum; doesn't stop the lingering feelings of playing someone's wank game, though.  


Anybody got any other games they want to vent about?


----------



## Vault (May 26, 2022)

Walther Springfield said:


> Bit of an odd topic, but I was wanting to ask about the amount of furry games that the fandom's been creating recently; been looking over this thread for a while, but I haven't seen much conversation about them, so I figured I would post some quick little snippets of a few that I know of.
> 
> 
> *Changed*: A TF fetish game where you get to play as an amnesiac human trapped in a lab, desperately trying to escape without getting raped turned into a furry yourself.  Has gotten an update re-release that piles on both the sex and misanthropy - and yet, the game keeps getting ported to Roblox, as it's "for kids".
> ...


I remember back on newgrounds they were fucking PILED with them. Really run of the mill flash shit, cookie clickers until some horribly animated sex scene thing. Not just furries but all sorts of fandoms.

It's awkward the ones listed are so veiled and not neccasarily 'nsfw', so lots of minors can play them and watch letsplays, which is uncomfortable. Like you said with the Roblox stuff. This is the same issue I have with people who claim to be asexual or sfw artists who post constant kink content on a public 'sfw' account - Just because a titty or a dick isn't showing, doesn't mean it's not intended for sexual interest.

There's some fairly decent games, but a lot of them only have porn fanart as their legacy now. DUST comes to mind.

There's 'Dragon Game Project', which I don't hear anyone talk about much, but its a vore-themed online multiplayer game someone is making. It looked pretty cool at first - The 3D models and such are lovely. Until you realize how much is focused around eating other players, and the way their twitter likes to post things like this feeding into that kink audience.


Spoiler









Recently, Fer.al was quite popular. It wasn't a fetish game or anything, but it got in hot water for shutting down and reusing assetts for a NFT project instead. Twitter became flooded with people protesting it and pestering staff accounts for refunds on buying things like season passes.

Also, Feralheart is being rebooted now. If anyone was around for that, it was the successor to the old Impress Title lion king based rpg mmo thing. It had it's own little fun community, but there was also issues with people sexually roleplaying in the servers and using emotes to simulate sex in public. A lot of family/mate roleplay with young people involved and a bad lack of moderation.


----------



## AnOminous (May 26, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> They're not "broaching" anything, they're using it as a cheap gag. It's people who have no respect for the source material to begin with.


I have really fucking had it with this kind of gutter-tier "irony."  Honestly fuck these degenerate perverts.  Actually seething over this bullshit.


Fag Albert said:


> I'll admit that I haven't watched the cartoon in a good 20+ years, but wasn't the bug their mascot? This to me is like if Warner Brothers had Daphne and Scooby-Doo do something similar. Kinda messed up.


Somehow I find it more repulsive than actual porn.  It's one thing for a solitary pervert to do this and another for it to be bankrolled by Hollywood, our modern Sodom.


----------



## BubblesLahey (May 26, 2022)

It's so funny how people are getting irate at the fictional Gadget character marrying the fictional Zipper character and having baby mouseflies. Instead of laughing at the pun on housefly with mousefly they are screaming because it ruined their visions of Rule 34 porn of Gadget with Chip and Dale. Ever since Disney's Wuzzles show of combining two or more animals into one unique new creature, furries have been copying the idea with Pokemon, Digimon and other silly hybrid creature sparkle dogs such as Folfs, Wuskies, etc., etc., and now they whine about a bunch of Mouseflies? This shows how little a grip these manchildren have on reality that they are permanently stuck in Mr. Roger's Land of Make Believe. Oh sorry, correction it's furries so make that Daniel Tiger's Neighborhood instead of Mr. Rogers Neighborhood LOL.

I can imagine Disney's unofficial response to this "Dear loyal Rescue Ranger Fantards, we are so sorry that we single handedly ruined your aberrant sex lives forever by marrying fictional Gadget Hackwrench to a cartoon fly. You may all kill yourselves now (in Minecraft). ;DDD"

Sean Keller will be laughing at them. ;D




			https://uproxx.com/movies/4chan-gadget-chip-n-dale-rescue-rangers-anger/


----------



## Activelo (May 26, 2022)

Another day, another fight over e621's tag what you see rule. Archives aren't able to catch all of the comments, so I'm using screencaps for the comments.

This one is over characters from an artist known as Milachu92. Images has been cropped out for your sanity, but the important part is the description saying that the characters in it are over 18. Since the site's motto is "tag what you see, not what you know," it got tagged as "cub" due to the characters young appearance.

The first commenter disagreed and kept trying to remove the cub tag before an admin stepped in, added it back in, and locked it so it couldn't be removed again.

They also whined about it on a different post. Soon after this, they deactivated their 5 year old account after getting hit with a record lol.

Two regular users of the site whined about the ruling and Solenoid got a negative record for "trolling."

The artist chimed in on a different post, saying that they didn't want their art being tagged as cub/

They tried to appeal via ticket, but was denied by a different admin. Image is blacked out by me.

This resulted in a new forum topic being made by Solenoid to whine about how the artist's posts being tagged as cub would result in them taking down their stuff to avoid a ban on furaffinity.

SexyGriffon also posted in his forum topic about the artist, a 4 month old one aptly titled "The problem(s) with the Cub tag, and possibly how to fix it..." At one point, he says that he'll feel "morally obligated" to ask artists to take down their art tagged as cub if it is sourced from Furaffinity.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 26, 2022)

Activelo said:


> Another day, another fight over e621's tag what you see rule. Archives aren't able to catch all of the comments, so I'm using screencaps for the comments.
> 
> This one is over characters from an artist known as Milachu92. Images has been cropped out for your sanity, but the important part is the description saying that the characters in it are over 18. Since the site's motto is "tag what you see, not what you know," it got tagged as "cub" due to the characters young appearance.
> View attachment 3324402
> ...


Despite all that bullshit and the frequent drama, that "tag what you see" rule is just about the best idea you could implement in an imageboard.

That it annoys cub-lovers and/or lolicons/shotacons who try to argue they're actually perfectly wholesome because the characters are ackshually all 18 or older... well, that's just icing on the cake.


----------



## Walther Springfield (May 26, 2022)

Vault said:


> There's some fairly decent games, but a lot of them only have porn fanart as their legacy now. DUST comes to mind.
> 
> There's 'Dragon Game Project', which I don't hear anyone talk about much, but its a vore-themed online multiplayer game someone is making. It looked pretty cool at first - The 3D models and such are lovely. Until you realize how much is focused around eating other players, and the way their twitter likes to post things like this feeding into that kink audience.


Haven't heard about that DUST game for years; I heard that it was actually a good game, but I never played it myself, so I got nothing on it.  

I think I heard a while back that the "Dragon Game Project" creators got sued; I think it was for stolen assets or something, I'm not sure.  



AnOminous said:


> Somehow I find it more repulsive than actual porn.  It's one thing for a solitary pervert to do this and another for it to be bankrolled by Hollywood, our modern Sodom.


Hard agree; Hollyweird really is full of nothing but degenerates.  Granted, it always has been, but it wasn't as noticeable until now. 






With that being said; got another furry game to introduce to you people; legit shocked I haven't seen anything about it on this site.  Introducing: 

*Tokyo Afterschool Summoners* _AKA_ *Housamo*

So, where the fuck do I begin with this trashpile?  Tokyo Afterschool Summoners - often referred to as "Housamo" on occasion, and hereafter shorted to TAS - is an online furry game that is best described as a cross between the Shin Megami Tensei franchise mixed with Flexible Survival, with a bit of The Last Resurrection and JDR's autism thrown into the mix.  The basic premise is; you character is a "summoner" from modern Japan that owns a magical sword.  One day, your character suddenly finds themself transported into an alternate universe, where all myths are true, and every single mythical character - barring certain specific exceptions - are all designed to appeal to the furry bara genre.  

Yep; just like Flexible Survival, every mythological character is forcefully based around gay faggot sex.  It's a furfag game; what did you expect?  

Anyway, there are two main conflicts in the story, the first, is what could best be described as a high-stakes card game, where humans and various mythical beings - dubbed "Transients" for whatever reason - from various other alternate realities and dimensions are all gathered to partake in some kind of deadly competition akin to Yu-Gi-Oh, killing each other off at the behest of the "World Representatives Guild", a collection of various mythical beings - primarily lead by the Christian pantheon.  

Also, yep; just like Flexible Survival and common enough for the furfag genre, the game establishes Christianity, and only Christianity, as a vile and hate-filled religion that encourages violence, while endlessly white-washing and downplaying the actions of every other religion, including Islam.  

Indeed, TAS goes so far as to white-wash the Harlot of Babylon and Beast of Revelation, along with literal Gehenna itself, portraying them as victims of a misinformation campaign by the Christians...even when the Harlot is literally killing people en-mass for hilariously petty reasons, which the other pantheons have alarmingly little issue with.  On the flip side, everything that was established as good in Christianity is demonized, with Heaven/Eden being portrayed as an oppressive hellhole, the various archangels being portrayed as violent warmongering lunatics that actively kill people for no apparent reason, and God Himself as a "program" created by ancient humans to oppress the other "peaceful" religions.  

Going back to the "Game" bit; your character's status as a summoner makes you an incredibly valuable asset to the various oppressed furries, as it allows you to alter the rules of the game by summoning various monsters to back you up.  Naturally, it being a game designed to cater to furries, you enlist the help of these different monsters... by building up relationships with them, and eventually asking them out on dates and having sex with them.  

Yep, it's a full-blown furry dating sim game.  

Oh, and did I mention; aside from the fact that most of the cast are a bunch of literal fucking faggots, a small but noticeable chunk of them, and potentially the player character as well, are explicitly noted to be literal children.  Complete with scenes of nudity, various sexual scenes and terms, and plenty of other "pleasant" stuff.  

Oh, and the game is rated "*For Ages 12+/T*".  








Anyway, as for the second story plot problem I mentioned... well, it delves a bit into spoiler territory: forewarning, it does get retarded as hell.  



Spoiler: Warning: Maximum Stupidity



So, over the course of the storyline, it's revealed that the Christian pantheon has somehow trapped all of reality into some kind of time loop - why?  Who knows, the only thing that's important is that it shows the Christians as evil and they need to be killed for the sake of gay furry sex.  Over the course of the various time loops, various friendly demons and Transients somehow ended up retaining their memories from loop to loop, but still remained stuck in said loop until a new player came along - i.e., you.  For whatever reason, your summoning abilities are so hilariously overpowered, they're somehow a threat to whoever is controlling the game - the Game Masters they're called, pulling the strings behind the Christian pantheon's rule over the other "benevolent" sex gods for... some reason that I have yet to figure out.  Naturally, your objective is to find out how to kill them, and enslave the evil Christians for the all of the good gay pedo furries of the world's pagan religions.  

Oh, and, uh, you're literally the reincarnation of both another version of you from a previous timeline, and the physical embodiment of 23 different gods from various pantheons.  Including Cthulhu.  Simultaneously.  Which also adds a rather notable amount of incestuous subtext to the many, many relationships that you can have in-game, since discovering that you're a reincarnation of a relative makes many of the Transients more sexually interested in you.  No, I don't know how that works, or how any of that actually fits into the storyline, all that matters is shut-up, kill Christians, coonsume gay furfag pedo porn.



And... yeah, that's basically it.  That's all there really is to the game.  Like Changed and Flexible Survival, the game is still getting updates to this day; the author keeps finding new way to demonize Christians and anyone that defends them, whilst being seemingly oblivious to the massive amount of horrific implications of his own work.  If anything, I must admit that I feel this game to be the worst furry game I've seen so far; I mean, Changed and Flexible Survival at least had the potential to be good in the hands of a better writer, and they're both so utterly ridiculous despite the serious tones of their plotlines that it comes across as unintentionally hilarious how fucked up they are.  

Meanwhile, TAS doesn't really have anything going for it; it fails to provide any comedy other than LOLSORANDUM humor, every single character is a one-dimensional "perfwet innocwent pwincess that would never hwurt anbowy" being supposedly demonized by "evil Christians" - despite many of the more "innocent characters" being horrifying abusive and homicidal in the best of cases - and the fact that the game constantly shoves gay furry porn in your face, especially with underage characters nonetheless, makes me think that there's something seriously wrong with the writer.  The game takes itself way too seriously, and unlike other furry games, there's no comedic edge; it's just constant angst, gay pedo sex, and Christian hate the entire time.  About the only thing TAS has going over Survival is that TAS is incredibility popular with furries still; despite many in the fandom constantly talking about how they're anti-pedo, they still gush about how great the game is, with even some of the so-called "Christian Furs" admitting towards liking the character designs, if nothing else.  

It's particularly frustrating, as the author is indeed capable of making a better game and story; they've released another furry game titled "Live A Hero" that is basically superior to TAS in every way, with better characters, story, an overall lighter tone, and no faggot/pedo shit.  

At this point, I don't even know how I feel about this game; disappointed makes it seem like I actually had hope for this pile of shit.  It's too pathetic for me to get really angry about, and the fact that every character is a walking faggot pedophile is something that's already been done to death by other furries, so it barely even shakes me these days..  In end, I guess apathy is all I can feel about TAS; I don't care about any of the characters, because there is no real character to care about.


----------



## Spoonomancer (May 26, 2022)

Activelo said:


> Another day, another fight over e621's tag what you see rule. Archives aren't able to catch all of the comments, so I'm using screencaps for the comments.
> 
> This one is over characters from an artist known as Milachu92. Images has been cropped out for your sanity, but the important part is the description saying that the characters in it are over 18. Since the site's motto is "tag what you see, not what you know," it got tagged as "cub" due to the characters young appearance.
> View attachment 3324402
> ...


>Character is a "Shortstack" (Meme word I've been seeing lately to describe dwarf-height characters that are sexualized)
>generally child-looking design
For once, e6 mods are right, holy shit.
If that character design isn't supposed to be cub then either make an NSFW-only redesign that involves her, you know, looking like an adult? And maybe stop uploading art of her in general on Inkbunny, you know, *the furry child porn website*?


----------



## Linoone (May 26, 2022)

Activelo said:


> Another day, another fight over e621's tag what you see rule. Archives aren't able to catch all of the comments, so I'm using screencaps for the comments.
> 
> This one is over characters from an artist known as Milachu92. Images has been cropped out for your sanity, but the important part is the description saying that the characters in it are over 18. Since the site's motto is "tag what you see, not what you know," it got tagged as "cub" due to the characters young appearance.
> View attachment 3324402
> ...


Ah Milachu, I remember seeing her crap before I even knew she had an e621 account. And yes that small cat character most certainly looks like a god damn toddler when I first saw it, I personally found her stuff pretty creepy and uncomfortable because of how _childlike_ Mila’s art looked yet was very mediocre at best. Kinda glad seeing this shitshow coming all down on her.


----------



## Activelo (May 27, 2022)

Walther Springfield said:


> With that being said; got another furry game to introduce to you people; legit shocked I haven't seen anything about it on this site. Introducing:
> 
> Tokyo Afterschool Summoners AKA Housamo
> 
> ...


It's rated 12+ and you're saying the characters actually have sex? And whoever allowed it on the app store wasn't made aware of it? Then again, why would whoever reviewed it sit through a story like that?


----------



## Walther Springfield (May 27, 2022)

For some reason, it won't let me reply directly to your post, @Activelo.  

For the sexual bit, it's kinda in the middle; while _I_ haven't exactly played the game enough to see it personally, according to several other reviewers that have unlocked the multitude of sexual routes, actual sex apparently isn't shown, the game just does a smash to black whenever the sex actually happens.  _It's not above describing it_, however, and it's not uncommon to show and discuss _*plenty*_ of sexual elements in the game; characters frequently dirty talk with one another, and plenty of characters young and old are often shoved into situations that could only be described as fetishistic.


----------



## deermeat (May 27, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> >Character is a "Shortstack" (Meme word I've been seeing lately to describe dwarf-height characters that are sexualized)
> >generally child-looking design
> For once, e6 mods are right, holy shit.
> If that character design isn't supposed to be cub then either make an NSFW-only redesign that involves her, you know, looking like an adult? And maybe stop uploading art of her in general on Inkbunny, you know, *the furry child porn website*?


Exactly, it's more like they are trying to act like a good person who would "never draw that stuff". to avoid backlash. They don't want it labelled "cub" because deep down they know its cub but don't want random people to see them as someone who enjoys that stuff, so they make a big show about it in order to look like the innocent misunderstood victim.


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 27, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> >Character is a "Shortstack" (Meme word I've been seeing lately to describe dwarf-height characters that are sexualized)
> >generally child-looking design


Alright, time for some terminology autism.

A shortstack is simply a character that's 1. short and 2. _stacked_. Meaning: very short but with big tits, and usually also wide hips to go along with them. You can't really have a character with that sort of build look like a child.



Spoiler: A classic illustrated explanation:
















Any furry trying to use the term "shortstack" to refer to childlike characters is just trying to pretend they're not into cub and hiding behind the term.

I'll take my puzzle pieces now, thank you.


----------



## deermeat (May 27, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Alright, time for some terminology autism.
> 
> A shortstack is simply a character that's 1. short and 2. _stacked_. Meaning: very short but with big tits, and usually also wide hips to go along with them. You can't really have a character with that sort of build look like a child.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information, here's your puzzle piece


----------



## Mikoyan (May 27, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Alright, time for some terminology autism.
> 
> A shortstack is simply a character that's 1. short and 2. _stacked_. Meaning: very short but with big tits, and usually also wide hips to go along with them. You can't really have a character with that sort of build look like a child.
> 
> ...


I just want to say, Baalbuddy is amazing.


----------



## SandyCat (May 27, 2022)

deermeat said:


> Exactly, it's more like they are trying to act like a good person who would "never draw that stuff". to avoid backlash. They don't want it labelled "cub" because deep down they know its cub but don't want random people to see them as someone who enjoys that stuff, so they make a big show about it in order to look like the innocent misunderstood victim.


Prior to about 2013 most artists drew what ever they wanted but from 2013 onward there's been a ever increasing number of these types trying to pull the "my 4 foot flat chested childlike character is actually 23 I promise officer!"

I think most of it has to do with monetization since a lot of mainstream payment sites don't allow underage stuff and the few that do like subscribe star have much smaller userbases they can shill their cub porn to.

Zaush is a great example of this and he somehow seems to get away with it on Patreon.

I don't know how he gets away with it, one artist I follow had their patreon locked for days while patreon confirmed one of their characters is of age meanwhile Zaush has been outed using real life children in swimsuits as art references but both Patreon and his fans still don't care.


----------



## the_secret (May 28, 2022)

Activelo said:


> the important part is the description saying that the characters in it are over 18.


18 what, months?


----------



## Activelo (May 28, 2022)

This image of a pedophilia pride flag being burned was the third most popular post on e621 yesterday and the comments are quite something. (A)


As per usual, archive didn't catch all of the downvoted comments, so I took screenshots.


Spoiler: Screenshots


----------



## Corn Flakes (May 28, 2022)

Activelo said:


> This image of a pedophilia pride flag being burned was the third most popular post on e621 yesterday and the comments are quite something. (A)
> View attachment 3329958
> View attachment 3329969
> As per usual, archive didn't catch all of the downvoted comments, so I took screenshots.
> ...


That's nice and all but... _what about getting rid of the actual pedophiles in your community instead of defending them just because they're popular/draw shit you like?_

Slacktivism at its finest, everybody.


----------



## deermeat (May 28, 2022)

Activelo said:


> This image of a pedophilia pride flag being burned was the third most popular post on e621 yesterday and the comments are quite something. (A)
> View attachment 3329958
> View attachment 3329969
> As per usual, archive didn't catch all of the downvoted comments, so I took screenshots.
> ...


Was that art drawn in response to the cub situation? If so, LMAO.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (May 28, 2022)

Stoicism Is For Losers said:


> I found this website, it's so absurd but they seem to be taking it 100% serious. Furries wanting to use science to turn themselves into animals. I'm not shitting you. They even claim to be a registered nonprofit charity and take patreon donations https://freedomofform.org/


These sorts of things are only interesting if they're written from the perspective of it being a warning or metaphor against trying any insane genetic shit like this out. As already mentioned by some here, Isle of Doctor Moreau is a good example but there are others out there with similar concepts. It's an interesting theme to explore but only when it's applied from a dystopian/horror perspective, or at the very least with a great deal of suspicion.

Edit: The most interesting spin on this I've seen is _District 9, _though in that film the normally-impossible seeming body-changing technology is due to a type of alien engineering foreign or not-yet understood to humans, and even then the focus on the story isn't Wikus becoming a prawn so much as the metaphorical ramifications of his change and the themes of how humanity encounters/deals with an introduced _other _we have little reference for on Earth.

Edit 2: These types of stories are really, _really_ fun for writing satire.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (May 29, 2022)

SandyCat said:


> I don't know how he gets away with it, one artist I follow had their patreon locked for days while patreon confirmed one of their characters is of age meanwhile Zaush has been outed using real life children in swimsuits as art references but both Patreon and his fans still don't care.


Anyone who's still a fan of him knows his proclivities and enjoys it. Of course they don't care

Pretty hard to hide behind size differences when you sketch something with the guy saying "had a feeling you wanted that middle school pussy fucked."


----------



## Walther Springfield (May 29, 2022)

SandyCat said:


> Zaush is a great example of this and he somehow seems to get away with it on Patreon.
> 
> I don't know how he gets away with it, one artist I follow had their patreon locked for days while patreon confirmed one of their characters is of age meanwhile Zaush has been outed using real life children in swimsuits as art references but both Patreon and his fans still don't care.


Christ, haven't heard anything about that fucker in... what, a decade now?  I honestly thought Zaush just fell out of the spotlight completely; no idea he'd been doing any of that shit. 

Seriously, how the hell did I miss this? 


NevskyProspekt said:


> Edit 2: These types of stories are really, _really_ fun for writing satire.


Ah, the good-old "real furries created by the magic of 'Science'" shit; been seeing stuff like that since the 90s, and it never gets old to mock.  I've actually tried to sit down and write some satire of that shit myself - never could finish it, as the fandom's obsession with sex shit kept making me nauseous, but it's still fun as hell to mock.  Seriously, make an alt on Reddit, and start poking holes in the furries' logic; watch their heads explode from seeing something outside of their little bubble.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (May 29, 2022)

Walther Springfield said:


> Christ, haven't heard anything about that fucker in... what, a decade now?  I honestly thought Zaush just fell out of the spotlight completely; no idea he'd been doing any of that shit.
> 
> Seriously, how the hell did I miss this?
> 
> Ah, the good-old "real furries created by the magic of 'Science'" shit; been seeing stuff like that since the 90s, and it never gets old to mock.  I've actually tried to sit down and write some satire of that shit myself - never could finish it, as the fandom's obsession with sex shit kept making me nauseous, but it's still fun as hell to mock.  Seriously, make an alt on Reddit, and start poking holes in the furries' logic; watch their heads explode from seeing something outside of their little bubble.


Well considering the Isle of Doctor Moreau dates back to 1896 I'd say it's a much older trope. I'm a writer as well and it's quite entertaining to write how becoming an animal-human hybrid would certainly suck. The changing process alone would be literal torture. Like, I can't completely place it out of the realm of possibility (any sufficiently advanced science is indistinguishable from magic, after all) but even if it were possible these furfags would find out the hard way that it's best left as a fantasy and not a reality.


----------



## Dahmer (May 30, 2022)

Same can


Walther Springfield said:


> I honestly thought Zaush just fell out of the spotlight completely; no idea he'd been doing any of that shit.


He effectively has since the scandal of him referencing 12 year olds as "fuckable" happened. He hasn't posted to FA in years, and while he has a presence on Twitter it's rare to see him applauded or brought up as an artist to look up to. You'll still find people ripping into him for drawing what looks like underage girls getting fucked under the guise of sizeplay.


----------



## Walther Springfield (May 30, 2022)

NevskyProspekt said:


> Well considering the Isle of Doctor Moreau dates back to 1896 I'd say it's a much older trope. I'm a writer as well and it's quite entertaining to write how becoming an animal-human hybrid would certainly suck. The changing process alone would be literal torture. Like, I can't completely place it out of the realm of possibility (any sufficiently advanced science is indistinguishable from magic, after all) but even if it were possible these furfags would find out the hard way that it's best left as a fantasy and not a reality.


It's like I said earlier, when doing those reviews over bad furry games; the fandom seems to be disconnected from reality.  I mean, anyone trying to portray shit like Changed and Flexible Survival, as well as Hc Svnt Dracones if you pay attention, as viable and realistic paths that the future might end up taking are clearly fucked beyond help.  Anyone that watches someone get turned into an animal, especially if said transformation is accurately described as body horror, and still outright calls said process as "sexy" needs to be fucking sterilized; keep them the fuck away from our kids, and let the sane portion of humanity actually live in peace.  

On the flip side; like myself and you both said, writing satire of furry shit is the most entertaining thing imaginable; hell, bit of a confession here, but I'm in the middle of outlining some satire for that fucking Housamo game I posted a review of earlier.  It's legit entertaining to mock the fandom's obsessions with gay sex and bestiality; give me the puzzle pieces and TMI stuff if you want, but I'll be fucked if mocking some of the most fucked up writing I've seen in years _isn't_ the most fun I've had in a while.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 30, 2022)

Dahmer said:


> Same can
> 
> He effectively has since the scandal of him referencing 12 year olds as "fuckable" happened. He hasn't posted to FA in years, and while he has a presence on Twitter it's rare to see him applauded or brought up as an artist to look up to. You'll still find people ripping into him for drawing what looks like underage girls getting fucked under the guise of sizeplay.


sometimes I wonder if Zaush's actual fetish is pissing people off


----------



## MarineN*423543 (May 30, 2022)

SandyCat said:


> Zaush is a great example of this and he somehow seems to get away with it on Patreon.
> 
> I don't know how he gets away with it, one artist I follow had their patreon locked for days while patreon confirmed one of their characters is of age meanwhile Zaush has been outed using real life children in swimsuits as art references but both Patreon and his fans still don't care.


Suspsicious juuuuuust like twicht only being mad when you mouth talk women


Walther Springfield said:


> It's like I said earlier, when doing those reviews over bad furry games; the fandom seems to be disconnected from reality.  I mean, anyone trying to portray shit like Changed and Flexible Survival, as well as Hc Svnt Dracones if you pay attention, as viable and realistic paths that the future might end up taking are clearly fucked beyond help.  Anyone that watches someone get turned into an animal, especially if said transformation is accurately described as body horror, and still outright calls said process as "sexy" needs to be fucking sterilized; keep them the fuck away from our kids, and let the sane portion of humanity actually live in peace.
> 
> On the flip side; like myself and you both said, writing satire of furry shit is the most entertaining thing imaginable; hell, bit of a confession here, but I'm in the middle of outlining some satire for that fucking Housamo game I posted a review of earlier.  It's legit entertaining to mock the fandom's obsessions with gay sex and bestiality; give me the puzzle pieces and TMI stuff if you want, but I'll be fucked if mocking some of the most fucked up writing I've seen in years _isn't_ the most fun I've had in a while.


Gives me a idea, imagine a world where anthro people human something lives among (US!) people and furries (weirdos wanting to be them) are looked down like otakus , just like the word otaku was created in japan to mock them would be funny if the non human population had their own word to insult furries


----------



## Noebel (May 30, 2022)

Walther Springfield said:


> On the flip side; like myself and you both said, writing satire of furry shit is the most entertaining thing imaginable; hell, bit of a confession here, but I'm in the middle of outlining some satire for that fucking Housamo game I posted a review of earlier.  It's legit entertaining to mock the fandom's obsessions with gay sex and bestiality; give me the puzzle pieces and TMI stuff if you want, but I'll be fucked if mocking some of the most fucked up writing I've seen in years _isn't_ the most fun I've had in a while.


That reminded me. There's Goodbuye Volcano High. I can't tell for sure, if it is a furry game, or just happens to have anthropomorfic dinosaurs, and nobody can, because it's still not out, despite being shown somewhere around the first PS5 game announcement. But that's besides the point. Some dude from 4chan put together a parody VN in two month. And, as it seems to me, channers shitposting constitutes up to 99% of any discource about this game these days. This fact is the funniest shit I saw since this guy


Spoiler: grafted himself onto a pickle


----------



## Some Badger (May 30, 2022)

TurdMonkey said:


> As someone who has done work with this "fetish" in the past, all I can say is that this kind of shit is mortifying. It's an extremely autistic fetish, yes, but it can do no wrong, I used it for escapism purposes. However a lot of people who enjoy it are real fucked up and really DO think they're cartoon characters or something; usually these are the gay sexual ones. Others legitimately believe that they NEED to be something else in real life due to substance abuse and heavy hallucinations; the kinds of mentally ill subhumans who would have orgies in elevators in the 90s or be obsessed with cartoons to the point of stalking voice actors. Unnecessary body modification and surgery in general is absolutely terrifying, because it implies that someone was convinced, or that they convinced themselves that they were not good enough and that they can really be something else- perhaps even bullied or harassed as is common with Twitter and Discord. Sane people use fetishes and fantasies to get away from real life, not to coexist with it.
> 
> The separation between fiction and reality is non-existent for some people, and it really does show, and combined with the extreme decline in American mental health, you get shit like this that reads like an Onion article.


I think you might be reading a little too heavily into TF coomers. From observation alone, I suspect that the ones who heavily into the fetish (to the point that everything they post on Twitter is tied into transformation and super uncomfortable to read) because they know on some intrinsic level that they're physically repugnant nerds who would rather have the technological means to become their Perfect Ten fursona instead of putting in the effort to clean themselves up. 

You know, kinda like trannies but without the part where you cut your dick off.


----------



## Desumorphine (May 30, 2022)

Activelo said:


> This image of a pedophilia pride flag being burned was the third most popular post on e621 yesterday and the comments are quite something. (A)
> View attachment 3329958
> View attachment 3329969
> As per usual, archive didn't catch all of the downvoted comments, so I took screenshots.





So what you are saying is they fit right in!


----------



## Walther Springfield (May 30, 2022)

Noebel said:


> That reminded me. There's Goodbuye Volcano High. I can't tell for sure, if it is a furry game, or just happens to have anthropomorfic dinosaurs, and nobody can, because it's still not out, despite being shown somewhere around the first PS5 game announcement. But that's besides the point. Some dude from 4chan put together a parody VN in two month. And, as it seems to me, channers shitposting constitutes up to 99% of any discource about this game these days.


Just looked up some info about the game on Google; apparently, the game got delayed after both the game itself was discovered to have pornographic images of underage characters, and that one of the writers was found to have been making artwork of underage individuals.  Apparently, they're redoing the entire story as a result; of course, whether or not the game itself will actually be any decent is another concern entirely.  

In any case, been looking to make some more satire; already covered HSD, Flexible Survival, Changed, Housamo, and FAPP, so something new would be nice.  Besides, Amorous, and CoC and its several spin-offs are all too dull to write satire about, anyway.  



MarineN*423543 said:


> Gives me a idea, imagine a world where anthro no human lives among people and furries (weirdos wanting to be them) are looked down like otakus , just like the word otaku was created in japan to mock them would be funny if the non human population had their own word to insult furries


Wrote that once, sort of; the Greek Minotaur was not pleased.  



Desumorphine said:


> View attachment 3336718
> So what you are saying is they fit right in!


I find it hilarious that the fandom is seriously still acting like they don't support Pedos and Zoos; they've still got Zaush and Kero welcome in the fandom, along with countless other reports of messed up shit, so why do they even try to hide it?


----------



## Mikoyan (May 30, 2022)

Noebel said:


> That reminded me. There's Goodbuye Volcano High.





Walther Springfield said:


> Just looked up some info about the game on Google; apparently, the game got delayed after both the game itself was discovered to have pornographic images of underage characters, and that one of the writers was found to have been making artwork of underage individuals.  Apparently, they're redoing the entire story as a result; of course, whether or not the game itself will actually be any decent is another concern entirely.



You guys know we have a thread, right?


----------



## Walther Springfield (May 30, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> You guys know we have a thread, right?


No, I didn't; thanks!


----------



## Audit (May 31, 2022)

Leave it to the furries to be incapable of processing reality without passing it through a filter of furry fandom. Part of me wants to say that this guy is just trolling though. He's been posting old military furry art from years back with similarly cringe statements. Note that this one image is from 2015 but tweeted recently.


----------



## Not just another poster (May 31, 2022)

Audit said:


> Leave it to the furries to be incapable of processing reality without passing it through a filter of furry fandom. Part of me wants to say that this guy is just trolling though. He's been posting old military furry art from years back with similarly cringe statements. Note that this one image is from 2015 but tweeted recently.
> 
> View attachment 3338249View attachment 3338255View attachment 3338258


that's funny as hell tho


----------



## Walther Springfield (May 31, 2022)

Audit said:


> Leave it to the furries to be incapable of processing reality without passing it through a filter of furry fandom. Part of me wants to say that this guy is just trolling though. He's been posting old military furry art from years back with similarly cringe statements. Note that this one image is from 2015 but tweeted recently.
> 
> View attachment 3338249View attachment 3338255View attachment 3338258


Trolling or not, you know for a fact that there's some furfags that legitimately believe this to be real.  The fandom always has to make shit about itself; hell, found a few posts from a while back where some furfags were treating the Covid-19 virus as the same plague from Changed.  Everything has to be a fetish in some way for the furries; pictures like this, make me think someone made them to fulfill their Oppression and Snuff kinks.


----------



## Spoonomancer (May 31, 2022)

You guys gotta remember that during the late 2000's to early 2010s (primarily US) military furry art was almost as popular as gay furry porn


----------



## Desumorphine (May 31, 2022)

Audit said:


> Leave it to the furries to be incapable of processing reality without passing it through a filter of furry fandom. Part of me wants to say that this guy is just trolling though. He's been posting old military furry art from years back with similarly cringe statements. Note that this one image is from 2015 but tweeted recently.
> 
> View attachment 3338249View attachment 3338255View attachment 3338258


Yiffnobyl lmao


----------



## JethroTullamore (May 31, 2022)

Desumorphine said:


> Yiffnobyl lmao


I didn’t notice that the first time, fucking lol.


----------



## NoReturn (May 31, 2022)

I've not posted in this thread before, so forgive me if this has been posted already, but this made me laugh:




"When we last saw Equestria is had become a melting pot of love, acceptance, and diversity [...] and then _something _came along and fucked it all up."


----------



## camopattern (May 31, 2022)

Audit said:


> Leave it to the furries to be incapable of processing reality without passing it through a filter of furry fandom. Part of me wants to say that this guy is just trolling though. He's been posting old military furry art from years back with similarly cringe statements. Note that this one image is from 2015 but tweeted recently.
> 
> View attachment 3338249View attachment 3338255View attachment 3338258



I kinda wish I hadn't picked this username right now.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 31, 2022)

Audit said:


> Leave it to the furries to be incapable of processing reality without passing it through a filter of furry fandom. Part of me wants to say that this guy is just trolling though. He's been posting old military furry art from years back with similarly cringe statements. Note that this one image is from 2015 but tweeted recently.
> 
> View attachment 3338249View attachment 3338255View attachment 3338258


I'm pretty sure it's a piss take.  Way too over the top with the retarded furry-fied names.  Probably poking fun at retard military-LARP furs, might actually be a military dude behind the account (the number of furfags in the Chair Force and Crayon Eaters is astonishingly high)


----------



## TheRetardKing (May 31, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> I've not posted in this thread before, so forgive me if this has been posted already, but this made me laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Oranguru (May 31, 2022)

Enough politics, time to laugh at pornsick furries! 

There is a "musk fetish" store called HUFFaromas and I swear they're 100% serious. I found out about all this through the following artwork:


Spoiler: NSFW



This artwork has some serious uncanny valley shit going on. Anime eyes, realistic enough musculature, humanoid body hair over fur...



Link | Archive


*Main Attractions [NSFW]*
Custom Candles | Archive
Tiger pictured above | Archive
About Us | Archive


----------



## The Southwest Strangla (May 31, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> I've not posted in this thread before, so forgive me if this has been posted already, but this made me laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MLP:FIM is still a thing? I thought it was long dead.


----------



## Walther Springfield (May 31, 2022)

The Southwest Strangla said:


> MLP:FIM is still a thing? I thought it was long dead.


That shit'll never die; there's too many horsefuckers around to let it die off.  They'll keep shoving that shit around the internet for the forseeable future.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 31, 2022)

Oranguru said:


> Enough politics, time to laugh at pornsick furries!
> 
> There is a "musk fetish" store called HUFFaromas and I swear they're 100% serious. I found out about all this through the following artwork:
> 
> ...


I'll be honest I was expecting way worse given the context


----------



## Vampirella (May 31, 2022)

Audit said:


> Leave it to the furries to be incapable of processing reality without passing it through a filter of furry fandom. Part of me wants to say that this guy is just trolling though. He's been posting old military furry art from years back with similarly cringe statements. Note that this one image is from 2015 but tweeted recently.
> 
> View attachment 3338249View attachment 3338255View attachment 3338258


That reminded me of David Hopkins, (the guy that did the Jack comic). When he wasn't drawing Loony Tunes rape with his fursona, he was larping like he was in the military. He even used words like "everyfur" too.



Spoiler


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jun 1, 2022)

Oranguru said:


> Enough politics, time to laugh at pornsick furries!
> 
> There is a "musk fetish" store called HUFFaromas and I swear they're 100% serious. I found out about all this through the following artwork:
> 
> ...


How does it have fur _and _human body hair, Jesus what an abomination.


----------



## Vault (Jun 1, 2022)

Oranguru said:


> Enough politics, time to laugh at pornsick furries!
> 
> There is a "musk fetish" store called HUFFaromas and I swear they're 100% serious. I found out about all this through the following artwork:
> 
> ...


That tiger is probably the most normal art they've had that I've seen. When they were doing a kickstarter back in 2021 I remember this art being on the advertising.


Spoiler



​HUFF is an erotic furry fragrance/perfume/aroma company, led by Thurston Howl and Yagi Badboi.
There are lots of fursuit perfume companies out there, but what we've  noticed is that these companies don't appeal to those with musk fetishes! So these perfumes/aromas/colognes are meant to be used for erotic play.
Imagine if your fursuit's armpits could actually trigger some of that musk fetish?
Or if your partner's footpaws reminded you of a werewolf's?
Or if your underwear could have an all new layer of animal musk?
Each bottle is 30 mL and functions as a spray bottle. Each perfume is  oil-based, so keep that in mind for your applications. Each perfume has  a unique aroma combination, based on the character label, and each bottle has an NSFW label (which will be uncensored unlike the images below)!
Here are our Season 1 models:
Boar Pits
Huff is our boar musk-ot, and he's happy to satisfy your armpit fetish. This perfume has a strong musk to it while also getting some meaty flavors in there.



Sloppy Foxy
Vix is our house fox, so they get a lot of good use around the house!  This one is a much milder musk, but it definitely has some "sloppy" smells alongside some of Vix's usual fruity soaps.



Werewolf Balls
I mean, how could we not with our first season? You'll get a lot of wet dog. You'll get a lot of musk. And is that a hint of prec--I mean, sea salt?



YCH
And for those who get higher levels, we are offering YCH aromas! Have a Rule34 or original character you'd love an erotic perfume for? Get one of the top two reward tiers, and you'll get a custom fragrance, planned out through Telegram! The fragrance would be based off your character AND Yagi would make a custom art piece of your character  for the label.
Risks and challenges​As we already have the "recipes" for the perfumes, we don't anticipate too much challenge in completing the rewards on time. The number of YCHs could cause delays for artwork depending on how many we get, but we don't anticipate that being too big of an issue. Plus, we'd be openly communicating any delays like that.


----------



## Desumorphine (Jun 1, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> How does it have fur _and _human body hair, Jesus what an abomination.


That's a really common thing in the gay community. Bara-type guys with excessive amounts of body hair. they just add it to the art even if it makes no sense. Ironically the best way to determine if the artist is gay.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jun 1, 2022)

The Southwest Strangla said:


> MLP:FIM



Every time I read that, I read



> MLP:FtM



And it just seems so goddamned _accurate._


----------



## Mikoyan (Jun 1, 2022)

Madam Nekromantik said:


> That reminded me of David Hopkins, (the guy that did the Jack comic). When he wasn't drawing Loony Tunes rape with his fursona, he was larping like he was in the military. He even used words like "everyfur" too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuuuuuck, I forget, have we talked about Jack here?

For the uninitiated, it's a webcomic that _starts off_ with one of the main characters being aborted and going to hell.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 1, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> Fuuuuuck, I forget, have we talked about Jack here?
> 
> For the uninitiated, it's a webcomic that _starts off_ with one of the main characters being aborted and going to hell.


If I didn't think it'd fizzle out in a hurry a Shitty Furry Webcomic General would be a potentially funny thread.  Suicide for Hire, Jack, Concession/Ballerina Mafia are easily enough to get that ball rolling, keeping it rolling might be another matter.


----------



## Mikoyan (Jun 1, 2022)

TFT-A9 said:


> If I didn't think it'd fizzle out in a hurry a Shitty Furry Webcomic General would be a potentially funny thread.  Suicide for Hire, Jack, Concession/Ballerina Mafia are easily enough to get that ball rolling, keeping it rolling might be another matter.


Forgot about SfH, the only furry webcomic giving Jack a run for its title of Chief Edgelord. Or Exterminatus Now!

Way back when it would be a perpetual thread. These days you don't see as many people trying to start long term webcomics, they just go for the short stories.


----------



## Vampirella (Jun 1, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> Fuuuuuck, I forget, have we talked about Jack here?
> 
> For the uninitiated, it's a webcomic that _starts off_ with one of the main characters being aborted and going to hell.


We have a thread but it's mostly dead. David hasn't really done much in years.


----------



## Walther Springfield (Jun 1, 2022)

Real talk, at this risk of sounding cringy as shit; is it wrong for me to say that some of the shit that the fandom has made legit makes me angry?  I'm talking like outright disgusting shit like Chakona Space; give me the puzzle pieces and top hats if you want, but something about the story - whether it's the nonstop misanthropy, the rampant incest, the constant stream of insufferable Mary Sues and right-wing strawmen, the furry cosmic horror shit, or even something else - just makes me react with instinctual revulsion.  The stories are great for satire - have a CS satire that's ongoing, actually, and it is FUN to rip apart the insufferable furry Sues - but otherwise, I can't help but give them my hate.  

The fact that Chakona Space was still ongoing - last I checked in 2020, anyway - is another thing entirely.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 1, 2022)

Never heard of it before.


----------



## Captain Olimar (Jun 2, 2022)

Madam Nekromantik said:


> We have a thread but it's mostly dead. David hasn't really done much in years.



Hopkins uploaded the first chapter of the last Jack arc to his FurAffinity gallery back in early 2021. Apparently it's one out of four -- but who knows how many installments it's actually going to take to tie up this convoluted ass plot.

Oh yeah, and  on the topic of furries and horrible real world events,  WW1, 'Nam, and 9/11 also took place in Jack's universe.

I also found it fucking remarkable that, even after 20* years of drawing bug-eyed Tiny Toons crying and raping each other, there has been no discernable improvement in his skills at all. How the hell does that even happen?


----------



## Oranguru (Jun 2, 2022)

Vault said:


> That tiger is probably the most normal art they've had that I've seen. When they were doing a kickstarter back in 2021 I remember this art being on the advertising.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Holy shit, those promotional works are fucking abominable! They make "Coach Night" look good by comparison!



Captain Olimar said:


> I also found it fucking remarkable that, even after 15 years of drawing bug-eyed Tiny Toons crying and raping each other, there has been no discernable improvement in his skills at all. How the hell does that even happen?


Fetish autism: not even once.


----------



## son of jurassic bark (Jun 2, 2022)

I just don't understand the physics of furry fur in art like that, my brain interprets it as some kind of shiny vinyl or spandex with painted patterns, then body hair on top of it. It's gotta be a Japanese style, right?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 2, 2022)

son of jurassic bark said:


> I just don't understand the physics of furry fur in art like that, my brain interprets it as some kind of shiny vinyl or spandex with painted patterns, then body hair on top of it. It's gotta be a Japanese style, right?


It's not a Japanese thing, it's just a not-cartoon thing. Actual animal fur is hard to draw, it has a lot of texture, and it doesn't look good in many situations furries love (hint: wet fur looks matted), so most artists just treat it like skin.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jun 2, 2022)

Captain Olimar said:


> I also found it fucking remarkable that, even after 20* years of drawing bug-eyed Tiny Toons crying and raping each other, there has been no discernable improvement in his skills at all. How the hell does that even happen?


Karno's still drawing the same shit he drew when Reagan was president. It happens.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 2, 2022)

Captain Olimar said:


> I also found it fucking remarkable that, even after 20* years of drawing bug-eyed Tiny Toons crying and raping each other, there has been no discernable improvement in his skills at all. How the hell does that even happen?


Why doesn't Chris-Chan improve?


----------



## Roxanne Wolf (Jun 3, 2022)

Coming out of left field with some dramas from one of the most degenerate of subgroups, babyfurs. The crown jewel is the level of autism and disregard one poster has for the victims who lost their lives due to mass shootings - you can find that in "The Good Stuff" Spoiler. 

To preface this post after skimming the situation, there was once an artist named tato. 
Tato appears to have been a big name in the babyfur art commissioning scene, as their FA gallery is expansive with work they have been paid for that is mostly simplistic at best. 
Now, Tato had a dark secret, one of shota (under the name "Shoestrings") and nazi art (under the name "ThirdPotato"). When this was found out, their fellow babyfurs (from what I can tell) Ate. Them. Alive. I wish I was there when it happened, the virtue signaling is hilarious.
Anyways, your run of the mill babyfur and furry for that matter suck at archiving and only take screenshots. Since this was roughly little under a year ago, half the posts about it are lost to time, but I can piece together a brief picture from keywords and the like. Since this is just lolworthy drama and not something substantial like zoo shit, I'm not gonna bother too much with archiving entire galleries. Instead I'll just touch on important bits.    


Spoiler: Highlights of the Controversy



Sample of Nazi-like art:

Source

Screencap of Shota Acct comment: 

S / A 

Take from (who I can determine is) an influential individual in the deviant community: 

S / A 

Damage Control - FA Journals 
(Too big and spergy, feel free to read via links)
Source / Archive

Backlash Results 

Source / Archive / Doc Archive



With that, you have context for what I ACTUALLY wanted to post about. One particular autistic white knight, BetoWolf couldn't let sleeping dogs lie and kicked up shit about it and responded in the worst way possible. Also the art from both Tato and Beto is absolutely awful.  


Spoiler: The Good Stuff



The best part:
 
Source / Photo Archive
 
He Mad lol:

S / A

Eating Crow:

S / A 
 



That's all I have for now on this subgroup of deviants, I'm also open to suggestions if anyone has a request to cover other similar happenings. 

Thank you for reading, I hope y'all at least got a giggle.


----------



## StarDog (Jun 3, 2022)

Roxanne Wolf said:


> Coming out of left field with some dramas from one of the most degenerate of subgroups, babyfurs. The crown jewel is the level of autism and disregard one poster has for the victims who lost their lives due to mass shootings - you can find that in "The Good Stuff" Spoiler.
> 
> To preface this post after skimming the situation, there was once an artist named tato.
> Tato appears to have been a big name in the babyfur art commissioning scene, as their FA gallery is expansive with work they have been paid for that is mostly simplistic at best.
> ...


I’ve grown a bit of a fascination with this community... given, a distant one... but Metokur covered the topic in his infamous kink video series and in a separate hugbox episode. After seeing those, the lid was lifted and the rabbit hole was revealed.

It’s strange how prevalent babyfur stuff is as a degenerate subset of an even greater autistic furry spectacle. This isn’t some estranged or atypical community, it’s extremely visible, to the point where an outsider can see it in the light. Dig enough into certain lolcows and it’s not surprising to see that they’re a part of it or have close friends part of it. Beyond that... you start to notice things like how popular furries have secret babyfur accounts, artists making huge bank off babyfur art commissions, the overwhelming mountain of art, and the following some of these people get. I believe that it was revealed that an animator or writer on Steven Universe was a babyfur (not too surprising given the groom-fest that shit is) which is just batshit to me. It gets dark real quick, however. 

How I see it, this community serves as a hole for pedophiles to hide in. Considering this and all the things mentioned, thousands of furries are operating in this community well aware that they’re likely among pedophiles if they’re not already one... drawing their art, wearing shit filled diapers at cons, and filling their Twitter feed. Not too surprising considering the topic of beastiality in the furry fandom... but you can see why there’s such a seething hatred for furries; their degeneracy knows no bounds. They can’t denounce the simplest of ethical deficiencies within their community, or recognize what they’ve created is a playground for the most despicable of people.

As for the topic at hand... My jaw dropped when I saw the following this Lynn person has. They really pretend to be social white knights (unaware of the huge irony that is) for their following of pedophiles and diaper sniffers. They love to eat each other alive in the name of social justice just like all furries do. Though... It just makes me cringe and seethe to see the mindset of “oh my god just forgive and forget. Love all!” Dude... guy was one of the utmost filthiest degenerates in your ranks... what will it take for you to disown someone like that? Now you can see how easy it is to be a predator in a community like this. You scream victim and all of a sudden people wave their rainbow colored flags in defense of you. Disgusting.


----------



## Roxanne Wolf (Jun 3, 2022)

@StarDog In response to your "...this community serves as a hole for pedophiles to hide in.", You aren't wrong.
Why tf can I not use the reply function?

The babyfur group is an untapped goldmine of hilarity and horror alike, and I intent to take full advantage of it whenever the opportunity arises.


----------



## Noebel (Jun 3, 2022)

Ok, lads, I brought you some furry news from MOTHEЯЛAИD. State-endorced furry news from MOTHEЯЛAИD, no less.
So, yesterday Russian National Guard dropped a teaser [main site,youtube] for a comic they've made. Comic itself is not avaliable yet, but it should be soon. Since teaser speaks with text blocks and short, I'll translate it right here.


Spoiler: TL



Slide 1: Welcome to Dubrava(tl note: 'Dubrava' can be translated to Oakwood, if you're one of the bad bad boys who translates names)

Slide 2: DUBRAVA is a METROPOLIS, populated by all kinds of animals. Dubrava harbors everyone, who relinquished ancient enmity between carnivores and herbivores.

Slide 3: Peaceful coexistance and acceptance of each others nature replaced archaic way of life.

Slide 4: Hares, once timid and defenseless, now live and work together with wolves, who might be wayward, but accepted the new order.
Hare: Can it be any other way?

Slide 5: And sly foxes aren't trying to raid chicken coops in the darkness of night anymore.
Chicken: True!

Slide 6: However, not everybody is happy by the current state of affairs.

Slide 7: Insidious enemies are plotting to destroy what's been built by many generations of citisen.

Slide 8: The Forestguard was created for the protection of civilians(tl note: 'Forestguard' is a literal transation. In russian it's reminicent of the official short name for the National Guard, and I feel there must be a better way to translate it, but right now I don't have any ideas)

Slide 9: Forestguard is a household troop of Dubrava.

Slide 10: Rosgvardia presents: "Forest Guard(tl note: now it's written in two words, for some reason): Ever Vigilant. Attack of the firebugs." vol. 1, 2 and 3


My initial prediction is, it won't be good or even remarkable, since it's state-sponsored. I'll save "even North Korea does furries better" till I see the final product, but I have a feeling it would be an accurate statement.
However, remember Zabivaka the husky? Some milk could be made, potentially.


----------



## Parce Que (Jun 3, 2022)

Noebel said:


> State sponsored furry comic


What the fuck


----------



## Haint (Jun 3, 2022)

Noebel said:


> Ok, lads, I brought you some furry news from MOTHEЯЛAИD. State-endorced furry news from MOTHEЯЛAИD, no less.
> So, yesterday Russian National Guard dropped a teaser [main site,youtube] for a comic they've made. Comic itself is not avaliable yet, but it should be soon. Since teaser speaks with text blocks and short, I'll translate it right here.
> 
> 
> ...



Red Army furry propaganda comic. 
Well, furries wanted to get main streamed. Have fun with being used as political pawns.


----------



## Noebel (Jun 3, 2022)

Parce Que said:


> What the fuck


Well, there's the thing. Furries aren't as common there as in the West. And many soviet cartoons featured anthropomorfised animals, way before furries became a thing. There might be zero actual furfags involved. Some boomer could've just thought: "How do we teach patriotism to kids? Kids today like cartoons, animals, whatever that Minekampft thing... Sergei! Draw me a tiger with an AKM!". Or there might be some covert furfags in there. Nobody knows. The only way to find out is to look at the thing when its out. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## StarDog (Jun 3, 2022)

Roxanne Wolf said:


> @StarDog In response to your "...this community serves as a hole for pedophiles to hide in.", You aren't wrong.
> Why tf can I not use the reply function?
> 
> The babyfur group is an untapped goldmine of hilarity and horror alike, and I intent to take full advantage of it whenever the opportunity arises.


It’s not the fact that they exist that scares me... It’s the size and influence of their community. Pedophilia has been frowned upon to such a degree that they’d have to hide. Even offshoots like lolicon for anime or cub-porn for furries were topics that were taboo in their respective communities... giving very few mainstream communities for pedos to settle.

With this though, now they do, and they have a platform to make money, gain popularity, and have big influence. Thousands of followers, thousands of dollars. This Tato guy probably made booku bucks... and look at that... in the background he’s directly sexualizing children (if constantly drawing them in their absorbent underwear wasn’t enough).


----------



## Parce Que (Jun 3, 2022)

Noebel said:


> Furries aren't as common there as in the West. And many soviet cartoons featured anthropomorfised animals


How peculiar. A lot of furries in the west became that way because of anthro animals in media, I wonder what made Russia have less furfags


----------



## Noebel (Jun 3, 2022)

Parce Que said:


> How peculiar. A lot of furries in the west became that way because of anthro animals in media, I wonder what made Russia have less furfags


Censorship is one thing, I guess. This https://youtu.be/a2XHHJQGo9g definetly wouldn't fly there at the time. Society definetly won't approve of public gatherings like anthrocon. Affordable internet became a thing only somewhat recently. More capable ones just participate in the already existing western fandom. Being a furry ain't cheap.
There are many possibe factors, and I don't have a definitive answer. There are furries, there are horse fans. Maybe there would be more after generation changes.


----------



## Trilby (Jun 3, 2022)

Noebel said:


> Censorship is one thing, I guess. This https://youtu.be/a2XHHJQGo9g definetly wouldn't fly there at the time. Society definetly won't approve of public gatherings like anthrocon. Affordable internet became a thing only somewhat recently. More capable ones just participate in the already existing western fandom. Being a furry ain't cheap.
> There are many possibe factors, and I don't have a definitive answer. There are furries, there are horse fans. Maybe there would be more after generation changes.


Thank goodness such spectacles didn't came about because of "Nu, Pogodi!"


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jun 3, 2022)

Noebel said:


> Ok, lads, I brought you some furry news from MOTHEЯЛAИD. State-endorced furry news from MOTHEЯЛAИD, no less.
> So, yesterday Russian National Guard dropped a teaser [main site,youtube] for a comic they've made. Comic itself is not avaliable yet, but it should be soon. Since teaser speaks with text blocks and short, I'll translate it right here.
> 
> 
> ...


So Russian state sponsored Beastars, basically?  

What timeline are we in right now and how do we get the world back on track?


----------



## Roxanne Wolf (Jun 4, 2022)

Trilby said:


> goodness such spectacles didn't came about because of "Nu, Pogodi!"


Dude that shit rocks, I can watch those nowadays and still be as entertained to when I first saw it.




StarDog said:


> Even offshoots like lolicon for anime or cub-porn for furries were topics that were taboo in their respective communities... giving very few mainstream communities for pedos to settle.
> 
> With this though, now they do, and they have a platform to make money, gain popularity, and have big influence.


100% agree, I totally get people will have atypical sexual attractions (i.e. absorbent undergarments) but the fact that there's been normalization and a huge market for art of furry anthro minors that include implied bodily waste is absolutely reprehensible. What's even worse (and also makes me MATI) is the blind hypocrisy where the same niggers that pay for pics of baby animals pissing and shitting themselves then do a 180 and denounce cub porn, as if the former is perfectly fine. 

I will lay out my case in the form of three individuals, two popular in the babyfur scene that are hypocrites and one that is a head of a convention that is straight up gross. Some spoilers will be marked "NSFL", these really do mean NSFL. *You have been warned.

Case*


Spoiler: JimmyWuffster





S / A

The Virtue Signaling:

S / A 

The Hypocrisy:


Spoiler: NSFL




S / A






*In*


Spoiler: Jaq




S / A 

Face ("FtM"):

S / A 

The Virtue Signaling:

S / A 

Standards:

S / A 

Hypocrisy  & Broken Standards:


Spoiler: NSFL




S / A 

And just to make it clear the Growlithe illustrated is by no stretch of the imagination an adult:

S / A 

FA Gallery for good measure - no way can anyone claim that this depicts an adult:

S / A






*Point*


Spoiler: Miles T. F. Baxxter




S / A 

S / A

Facepic:

S / A

S / A 


Did you see that? NordicFuzzCon Staff & Board.

S / A 

Wow, vice-CEO of a furry convention! I sure wonder what private interests he has...

Take on Cub: 

 S / A 

I can't find any convenient examples of hypocrisy, but there is an obscene amount of this guy talking about soiled diapers and how much he loves it 


Spoiler: REALLY NSFL, Islamic Content




S / A





S / A


S / A


There is also a plethora of IRL pictures of him in soiled diapers, but does not include face. I'll spare you all and myself that, since there's no evidence to be gained.



And that folks is just scraping the surface, these examples represent a majority of babyfurs that purchase art depicting minors in various states of undress and questionable situations. I have a laundry list of horrorcows like these that literally spill their entire goddamn lives onto the internet, begging the question how any of them keep in touch with family, are perceived at work or even interact with normal society. 

I am truly sorry that I had to leverage such   &  content as evidence, but there is no reasonable, scientific, comprehendable, ethical or moral way to explain the displayed behavior.

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to contemplate my 3 years of sobriety now.


----------



## Noebel (Jun 4, 2022)

Trilby said:


> Thank goodness such spectacles didn't came about because of "Nu, Pogodi!"


Well, you may call Hare first soviet twink, but that's a modern cathegory. Most people watched it because what Wolf's doing is basically DSPs blind playthrough of Darks Souls.
What soviet animation is excelled at is making children shit a few bricks with dank artsy shit. Like this cartoon about close contact of third kind. This one, despite dank music, funky visuals and Tarantino angles, is on a tamer side. Still, I know a few people who were scared to shit as kids by this. However, stuff like this was most prevalent in the 90-s, when nobody gave shit and artsy adult animation could been aired right around when children got home from school.


JethroTullamore said:


> So Russian state sponsored Beastars, basically?


I fucking wish, dude, because in that case there would be something to talk about. That woman who made beastars had a vision. This one, again, I doubt.


----------



## Walther Springfield (Jun 4, 2022)

Roxanne Wolf said:


> Coming out of left field with some dramas from one of the most degenerate of subgroups, babyfurs. The crown jewel is the level of autism and disregard one poster has for the victims who lost their lives due to mass shootings - you can find that in "The Good Stuff" Spoiler.
> 
> To preface this post after skimming the situation, there was once an artist named tato.
> Tato appears to have been a big name in the babyfur art commissioning scene, as their FA gallery is expansive with work they have been paid for that is mostly simplistic at best.
> ...


And yet, the fandom keeps trying to act like Rainfurrest 2015 was just a single, isolated incident.  


Parce Que said:


> How peculiar. A lot of furries in the west became that way because of anthro animals in media, I wonder what made Russia have less furfags


For once, I think I envy Russia.  


Noebel said:


> I fucking wish, dude, because in that case there would be something to talk about. That woman who made beastars had a vision. This one, again, I doubt.


Is Beastars any good?  I've heard some decent things about it, but the fact that it's basically a massive furry anime kinda pushed me away from it.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 4, 2022)

I don't know where you people got this notion that Russia doesn't have a lot of furries. It does. They're not as obvious to us because 90% of these guys don't speak a lick of English, and Russia's economy was never so strong as to foster the kind of First World bullshit we do with conventions (furry or otherwise) here so they don't do large public gatherings. But there's a reason FA got flooded by cheap Russian artists a while back. These guys are out there.

It took a bit longer for Russian furries to become organized, particularly since reliable internet took much longer to show up in that area, but Disney was pumping DuckTales and Rescue Rangers into Russian TV basically the moment the Soviet Union fell. Any 5-8 year old kid at the time would be at least 35 today, so there are at least two or three generations of furries out there already.


----------



## Noebel (Jun 5, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> I don't know where you people got this notion that Russia doesn't have a lot of furries. It does. They're not as obvious to us because 90% of these guys don't speak a lick of English, and Russia's economy was never so strong as to foster the kind of First World bullshit we do with conventions (furry or otherwise) here so they don't do large public gatherings. But there's a reason FA got flooded by cheap Russian artists a while back. These guys are out there.
> 
> It took a bit longer for Russian furries to become organized, particularly since reliable internet took much longer to show up in that area, but Disney was pumping DuckTales and Rescue Rangers into Russian TV basically the moment the Soviet Union fell. Any 5-8 year old kid at the time would be at least 35 today, so there are at least two or three generations of furries out there already.


I'd still say there's proportionally less furries. Exposure to the fandom is the key in acquiring new members. And there's less of it, therefore - proportionally less furries. But those that are there are no better than the western ones. Like, that infamous as-seen-on-youtube ball-cutting incident comes to mind. So, there's no fundamental difference.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jun 5, 2022)

Noebel said:


> I'd still say there's proportionally less furries. Exposure to the fandom is the key in acquiring new members. And there's less of it, therefore - proportionally less furries. But those that are there are no better than the western ones. Like, that infamous as-seen-on-youtube ball-cutting incident comes to mind. So, there's no fundamental difference.


Dude Russia's full of fucking furries. I have no idea what the fuck you're talking about.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 5, 2022)

Noebel said:


> I'd still say there's proportionally less furries. Exposure to the fandom is the key in acquiring new members. And there's less of it, therefore - proportionally less furries. But those that are there are no better than the western ones. Like, that infamous as-seen-on-youtube ball-cutting incident comes to mind. So, there's no fundamental difference.


Just look at the earnings for Zootopia broken down by nation.





Russia managed to earn more for Disney than France, Germany and the UK, even though its economy is about a third the size of any of them. Yes, Zootopia was a big hit with the normies, hence the billion gross worldwide earnings, but it was an even more explosive success with furfags. I genuinely don't know a single furry who was already a furry in 2016 and didn't watch that shit in theaters, often more than once. And you can't say France, Germany and the UK aren't full of furries either. They absolutely are.

The only reason there would be fewer furries _per capita_ in Russia compared to the west is because close to _half_ is population is over 50 years old and was too old to be exposed to western furry shit growing up. As I said, furfags started late there, compared to the first rumblings in the late 70s over here. But furries spread like fucking wildfire once Disney got their hands on Russian TV stations in the 90s.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Jun 5, 2022)

I can see Russia being full of Furfags since it such a culturally bankrupt country after the fall of USSR. It probably goes hand and hand with Vodka.


----------



## Vault (Jun 5, 2022)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Dude Russia's full of fucking furries. I have no idea what the fuck you're talking about.


It definitely feels that way, even if it's only furs who use the fandom as a cash grab and aren't in it for the actual fandom activities. The amount of "pls use boost" journals that popped up the second after the Ukraine paypal issues happened shows that.

The FA frontpage is always filled with Russian artists trying to peddle ychs and adopts, they run the place like a sweat shop.


----------



## Some Badger (Jun 5, 2022)

Walther Springfield said:


> That shit'll never die; there's too many horsefuckers around to let it die off.  They'll keep shoving that shit around the internet for the forseeable future.


I dunno, it’s definitely become more of a niche thing now far-removed from the  Internet zeitgeist of 2012. It may not die off, but it’s nowhere near as broad in scope as the furry fandom and I suspect that’s why it has mostly withdrawn from the online mainstream.

Needless to say, both communities have impenetrable surfaces of autism and can’t gatekeep sex pests to save their lives.


----------



## Roxanne Wolf (Jun 6, 2022)

Caught some more babyfur drama - this time with censored Islamic Content. You may remember in my last post here I mentioned one "JimmyWuffster".


Spoiler: Summary for Lazybones




I hate cub porn
Babyfurs have enabled it (and even normalized it to a degree)
That shit get me MATI



Well the Political Philosophy MA, ~6k followers baby/popfur recently helped me prove a point I wasn't planning on bringing up soon (since these fags delete everything) but I was lucky enough to archive it before it got memory-holed (See, "The Good Stuff").

To provide context, since I do my best to provide quality contributions we talk about another baby/popfur, KubbyKar "Karr":


S / A

Now this (up and coming) exceptional individual came under some heat recently. How? Infighting - specifically a callout post by a much lesser known babyfur account:

S

Now, Karr was on this list and there was some back and forth which is now (of course) deleted. But there is still enough around to fill in some holes.


Spoiler: Babyfur Sperging & Proof of Cub




S / A1 / A2

After Karr was finished huffing and puffing up a storm of self-righteousness due to lack of evidence, evidence was found that Karr did in fact commission cub porn (with fellow degenerate Nathyrin):


S / A

The below spoiler will contain the link and image, but it has been censored for the sake of your sanity. *I still consider it NSFL as it is clear what is going on.*


Spoiler: NSFL




S / A


And for those who don't want to see the NSFL or want to read the "story" as well as tags, here ya go:


Spoiler: Literary Haram




S / A


And just to make sure there is no doubt the character Karr's fursona was raping (because minors can't consent, obviously), Nathyrin's fursona is obviously a cub.


Spoiler: Nathyrin's Inkbunny - NSFL




S / A


What's even worse is not only did BaltNWolf make this, he also has a hoard of images he has made from toddlers to minors in soiled diapers. *View the archived links at your own risk.*



Now for *The Good Stuff*, you're probably asking after dredging through all that context, "how does this tie back to Jimmy?"

Well, Jimmy stuck his neck out for Karr and from what I can understand (before he started deleting evidence after learning he was on the wrong side) was on Karr's side.

S / A

Once it hit that Karr was not as innocent as he claimed to be, JimmyWuffster made a short-lived tweet *CONFIRMING it was cub porn* - only to then pose the question *"Why?" *as if it could be *explained away* 

Archive

Not long after it was posted, the above tweet was deleted and replaced with a "All I ever wanted was to clarify the situation - I don't want to be involved in drama why can't we all just enjoy this space"  copout:

S / A

UPDATE: Karr, after admitting no wrongdoing before evidence came out, now admits he knew it was not acceptable when getting the commission. But it's okay guys, it was for highly personal reasons (with a known cub enthusiast, no less) and he's still not okay with cub porn despite having commissioned it:

S / A
I have no intrest to hear how he tries to explain it away or justify it and the fact that he can't post it publicly and instead to do so in DMs only makes this all the more suspect. (Of course, if someone leaks I'll be sure to share) 

So the point from my last post stands, not just with one leg but now two:

The normalization of cubs depicted in compromising situations by babyfurs and its consequences have been a disaster for the furry fandom.
If you're a popular enough babyfur, support for cub can be defended, swept under the rug and/or even explained away. 
As always thank you for reading, knowledge is power, yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 6, 2022)

Roxanne Wolf said:


> Caught some more babyfur drama - this time with censored Islamic Content. You may remember in my last post here I mentioned one "JimmyWuffster".
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Summary for Lazybones
> ...


Cub drama is like the Fast & Furious movies. Something new comes out on the regular, and while it's formulaic and samey, it's always at least entertaining to watch.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jun 6, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> I genuinely don't know a single furry who was already a furry in 2016 and didn't watch that shit in theaters


Hi.
I stayed away from it BECAUSE it was overly furry. I waited until it came out on DVD instead, to where all the hype died down and I could watch my furry buddy-cop movie in peace.


----------



## I Want To Believe (Jun 6, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> I genuinely don't know a single furry who was already a furry in 2016 and didn't watch that shit in theaters


I thought the film looked like garbage and I still have not seen it. Chicken Little did it better. In the brief time I was on Twitter around the time the film came out, I spoiled the film's shitty twists where possible and so many people lost their shit. It was fun.


----------



## BubblesLahey (Jun 6, 2022)

I found this old classic video which still holds relevance today. It describes the day in the life of a typical furry.








						Livejournal Theater presents: A Day in the Life of Axle
					

Something Awful's dramatic reading / reenactment of an *actual* Livejournal post written by somebody named "Axle."  Starring Kevin "Fragmaster" Bowen as Axle...




					www.youtube.com
				








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Some Badger (Jun 6, 2022)

TFT-A9 said:


> If I didn't think it'd fizzle out in a hurry a Shitty Furry Webcomic General would be a potentially funny thread.  Suicide for Hire, Jack, Concession/Ballerina Mafia are easily enough to get that ball rolling, keeping it rolling might be another matter.


I think there are enough ongoing furry comics out there that could warrant a thread, it's just that most comic artists primarily post to Twitter or FA rather than make their own websites anymore, and a lot of the big ones from the mid to late 2000s-era Internet have faded from relevance in part because of the shift to social media. Kinda seems like sites to host a webcomic are more ancilliary than anything. 

With all that said, I have had the misfortune to learn the other day that TwoKinds is still ongoing, it's still trying to balance a serious plot all the while cramming annoying softcore fanservice at every opportunity that bothered me even as a teenager. The art's improved since I last touched the damn thing a decade ago, to his credit.


----------



## Walther Springfield (Jun 6, 2022)

Question: anybody got any dirt on a furry game called Minotaur Hotel?  It's some kind of dating sim; I was looking for a few more games to do a review of here, and I stumbled across this one.  However, I don't exactly know much about it, other than it being about the mythical Minotaur of the Labyrinth Asterios; it's apparently another gay furry dating sim that basically eschews the original mythical influence in favor of making the monster look good while demonizing humanity - though to be fair, the original Greek minotaur was rather sympathetic in a few select versions of the story, though still a cannibalistic monster.  

Anyone know more about the game?


----------



## Dahmer (Jun 6, 2022)

Walther Springfield said:


> Question: anybody got any dirt on a furry game called Minotaur Hotel?  It's some kind of dating sim; I was looking for a few more games to do a review of here, and I stumbled across this one.  However, I don't exactly know much about it, other than it being about the mythical Minotaur of the Labyrinth Asterios; it's apparently another gay furry dating sim that basically eschews the original mythical influence in favor of making the monster look good while demonizing humanity - though to be fair, the original Greek minotaur was rather sympathetic in a few select versions of the story, though still a cannibalistic monster.
> 
> Anyone know more about the game?


Dating sims are a dime a dozen. Unless there's a lot of drama around it (like Major/Minor) or it features some extreme shit like Nazis or cub art, no one really gives a shit about them.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Jun 7, 2022)

Walther Springfield said:


> Question: anybody got any dirt on a furry game called Minotaur Hotel?  It's some kind of dating sim; I was looking for a few more games to do a review of here, and I stumbled across this one.  However, I don't exactly know much about it, other than it being about the mythical Minotaur of the Labyrinth Asterios; it's apparently another gay furry dating sim that basically eschews the original mythical influence in favor of making the monster look good while demonizing humanity - though to be fair, the original Greek minotaur was rather sympathetic in a few select versions of the story, though still a cannibalistic monster.
> 
> Anyone know more about the game?


Just look at whoever it is that's making the game and dig from there. Being a furry made game there's a more than fair chance that they have skeletons somewhere. If not, just observe long enough and some drama will inevitably occur.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jun 7, 2022)

Vault said:


> There's some fairly decent games, but a lot of them only have porn fanart as their legacy now. DUST comes to mind.


The fact that DUST, an actually good game (Assuming we are thinking of the same game) is forgotten, and mostly dismissed for its furry art style and the assumption it was just some pervy thing, always saddened me, even if I assumed the same and only tried it due to a lost bet. Such a good game forever forgotten because it happened to also be furry, and one that has been reduced to wank bait in the memories of the few who still discuss it, because it is furry.

I actually have had to learn to actually remember that not every anthro game is going to be furry degeneracy.


Walther Springfield said:


> Beastars any good? I've heard some decent things about it, but the fact that it's basically a massive furry anime kinda pushed me away from it.


If you want a decent above average mystery anime, it's not bad. Manga was better, direction for the English dub was a bit shaky, they poorly casted the major characters, made some character assumptions based on animal tropes that don't hold true for those characters as the tropes aren't the ones being used in the writing, they also make a few weird localization changes resulting in information being given too early or too late. The furry aspects are at least used to a decent degree in the writing, which means that if you can ignore the obvious fetishes that pop up at times you actually see what decent furry media could be.


Walther Springfield said:


> Question: anybody got any dirt on a furry game called Minotaur Hotel?  It's some kind of dating sim; I was looking for a few more games to do a review of here, and I stumbled across this one.  However, I don't exactly know much about it, other than it being about the mythical Minotaur of the Labyrinth Asterios; it's apparently another gay furry dating sim that basically eschews the original mythical influence in favor of making the monster look good while demonizing humanity - though to be fair, the original Greek minotaur was rather sympathetic in a few select versions of the story, though still a cannibalistic monster.
> 
> Anyone know more about the game?


I think I proof read that script a while back maybe? I remember a rather tame furry minotaur gay dating sim I did proof reading and editing for a while back. Furry smut blurs together, unless it's particularly out there, the employer is exceptional to work for, or I get paid particularly well or fucked over it doesn't stick out. If it's the one I'm remembering it's got some hyper fetish stuff. Nothing that stands out by furry standards. By normal standards it's absolutely degenerate, but I don't judge furries by normie standards. What's exceptional for normal people is tame for a furry.


----------



## Noebel (Jun 8, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Just look at the earnings for Zootopia broken down by nation.
> 
> View attachment 3355272
> 
> ...


Fair enough.


Anyway. I've red the first chapter of that thing, and it's such a nothingburger. Somewhat reminded me of an infamous Kids vs Wizards cartoon, but only somewhat. Kids vs Wizards was so horrifically bad(felt like they've tried to do San Andreas cinematic with cell-shaded models) that it was funny to look at, and the overall insanity of the plot made it entertaining, altho not in the intended way. 
And that thing is like that, but without anything remarkable. 

I was planning to maybe make a translation, but fuck that. I can muster a per-page recap max, and only if people itt would really want that.


----------



## Walther Springfield (Jun 8, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> The fact that DUST, an actually good game (Assuming we are thinking of the same game) is forgotten, and mostly dismissed for its furry art style and the assumption it was just some pervy thing, always saddened me, even if I assumed the same and only tried it due to a lost bet. Such a good game forever forgotten because it happened to also be furry, and one that has been reduced to wank bait in the memories of the few who still discuss it, because it is furry.
> 
> I actually have had to learn to actually remember that not every anthro game is going to be furry degeneracy.


You bring up DUST, I raise you one Solatorobo; an old DS game from a decade ago that manages to be both furry and rather interesting overall.


----------



## Vault (Jun 8, 2022)

Walther Springfield said:


> You bring up DUST, I raise you one Solatorobo; an old DS game from a decade ago that manages to be both furry and rather interesting overall.


That one was fantastic, too. There's honestly a lot of nice 'furry' games - Some of the old earlier ones like Claw and Jazz Jackrabbit are still going strong with their little communities. 
Can't forget Jeff Minter, too!

My only gripe about most furry games is that so many these days are run-of-the-mill dating sims and visual novels, which just personally aren't my own genre and I find them super boring.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 8, 2022)

Vault said:


> Can't forget Jeff Minter, too!


Jeff Minter. That's a name I haven't heard in a long-ass time. He's the llama guy who made a ton of demo-style games, right?


----------



## Noebel (Jun 8, 2022)

Vault said:


> That one was fantastic, too. There's honestly a lot of nice 'furry' games - Some of the old earlier ones like Claw and Jazz Jackrabbit are still going strong with their little communities.
> Can't forget Jeff Minter, too!


The thing is, people who made those weren't trying to make furry games(well, I assume), but interesting games. I feel like anthropomorfic animals were much more normalised as an artistic mean BEFORE wide society learned about furries through the internet.


----------



## Walther Springfield (Jun 8, 2022)

Noebel said:


> The thing is, people who made those weren't trying to make furry games(well, I assume), but interesting games. I feel like anthropomorfic animals were much more normalised as an artistic mean BEFORE wide society learned about furries through the internet.


You're entirely correct about that.  Of course, now that the fandom is better known for the sheer amount of sick shit that they pull - hell, even my parents have been taking notice of them, and they don't pay attention to anything outside of Fox News and Facebook these days - it's severely negatively impacted video games featuring furry characters in general.  That Solatorobo game I mentioned above?  Had the spectacularly shitty luck to be released around the same time that the original Zaush incident happened; that drastically ended up affecting sales, since everyone in the know about the fandom didn't want anything to do with anything remotely furry-like at the time.  

Doesn't help that the main protagonist of Solatorobo, Red, looks an awful lot like one of Zaush's characters.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jun 8, 2022)

Walther Springfield said:


> You bring up DUST, I raise you one Solatorobo; an old DS game from a decade ago that manages to be both furry and rather interesting overall.


I bought a used copy of that and the cart was fried, never got to play it, despite hearing it was worth poking.


Noebel said:


> The thing is, people who made those weren't trying to make furry games(well, I assume), but interesting games. I feel like anthropomorfic animals were much more normalised as an artistic mean BEFORE wide society learned about furries through the internet.


This is something that's important to remember. Not everything anthropomorphic is necessarily furry. Furry is a sort of subgenre to the larger anthropomorphic art style.


Vault said:


> My only gripe about most furry games is that so many these days are run-of-the-mill dating sims and visual novels, which just personally aren't my own genre and I find them super boring.


I play the rare visual novel. Mostly for work reasons, but occasionally for myself, like the World of Darkness ones that recently came out are a guilty pleasure of mine for example.

That said, most of the time people making the furry dating sims and visual novels are deliberately trying to make a furry game. A lot of other genres are <insert type of game> first, furry second.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jun 9, 2022)

Vault said:


> That one was fantastic, too. There's honestly a lot of nice 'furry' games - Some of the old earlier ones like Claw and Jazz Jackrabbit are still going strong with their little communities.


Lugaru was pretty fun and there's an open source version now. The combat system was actually quite ahead of its time.

I never did find out if it was made by a furry or not, but considering the name of the developer is Wolfire Studios I have a very strong suspicion.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Jeff Minter. That's a name I haven't heard in a long-ass time. He's the llama guy who made a ton of demo-style games, right?


Yeah. that's the guy. I loved his stuff back in the day but haven't been following as much now. I remember he was a Guest at one of the furcons in the UK, I'm not sure if he likes the community much but he sure knows he's got fans there. He's a total hoofer guy at the very least. 


eternal dog mongler said:


> Lugaru was pretty fun and there's an open source version now. The combat system was actually quite ahead of its time.
> 
> I never did find out if it was made by a furry or not, but considering the name of the developer is Wolfire Studios I have a very strong suspicion.


I never played that one but I remember Overgrowth that came after was stuck in development hell for years. They sunk so much time into perfecting the fight system but it felt like a demo in the end... Still, it was really satisfying playing with the combat for a while. Apparently open source now too, which I understand because the modding community always was pretty good with it.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 9, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> The fact that DUST, an actually good game (Assuming we are thinking of the same game) is forgotten, and mostly dismissed for its furry art style and the assumption it was just some pervy thing, always saddened me, even if I assumed the same and only tried it due to a lost bet. Such a good game forever forgotten because it happened to also be furry, and one that has been reduced to wank bait in the memories of the few who still discuss it, because it is furry.


DUST: An Elysian Tail was okay.  It commits some cardinal platformer sins at times with controls, but it's honestly decent.  Not everything can be Super Metroid.

The Fidget porn can fuck off though.


----------



## Dahmer (Jun 10, 2022)

Walther Springfield said:


> You're entirely correct about that.  Of course, now that the fandom is better known for the sheer amount of sick shit that they pull - hell, even my parents have been taking notice of them, and they don't pay attention to anything outside of Fox News and Facebook these days - it's severely negatively impacted video games featuring furry characters in general.  That Solatorobo game I mentioned above?  Had the spectacularly shitty luck to be released around the same time that the original Zaush incident happened; that drastically ended up affecting sales, since everyone in the know about the fandom didn't want anything to do with anything remotely furry-like at the time.
> 
> Doesn't help that the main protagonist of Solatorobo, Red, looks an awful lot like one of Zaush's characters.


Nigga are you blaming the failure of an obscure game on furries? You're overestimating how many people were even aware of the fandom at the time, let alone the Zaush accusations. Even now, with the fandom being known, the average person doesn't know dick about the fandom beyond fursuits, let alone the dark side of it.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 10, 2022)

Even with the furry fandom becoming more popular as the butt of jokes online, most normies don't have a clue about them besides maybe hearing about how _"they like to dress up as animals, right?"_. Most people look at games with furry characters and just think "oh, cute. This must be for kids!". Dust, Solatoro and all those furry games failing to make a mark wasn't because of them being furry, it was because they were just unremarkable. Without a hefty marketing budget, they were relying on word of mouth, streamers and youtubers to sell their game to the public. When that didn't happen, the games' presence just wilted.

Meanwhile, Hollow Knight (which is about anthropomorphic _bugs_, a much more niche subject) was successful beyond its creators' wildest dreams.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jun 10, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Even with the furry fandom becoming more popular as the butt of jokes online, most normies don't have a clue about them besides maybe hearing about how _"they like to dress up as animals, right?"_.






Come on, that was damn near a gimme.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jun 10, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Most people look at games with furry characters and just think "oh, cute. This must be for kids!".


Yeah, but if you know you know.

Mercury Abbey

From China!


----------



## Walther Springfield (Jun 10, 2022)

Dahmer said:


> Nigga are you blaming the failure of an obscure game on furries? You're overestimating how many people were even aware of the fandom at the time, let alone the Zaush accusations. Even now, with the fandom being known, the average person doesn't know dick about the fandom beyond fursuits, let alone the dark side of it.


From what I've seen, a lot of people take one look at the game, see that it has furry characters, and immediately drop it.  The Little Tail Bronx franchise was actually made with some members of the fandom providing artwork for said characters - the most recent game, Melodies of Steel, had quite a bit of art from the fandom in particular - and some of the dislike towards the fandom did contribute to the games struggling overseas; I talked with a number of people online about it back in the day, and a lot of them avoided Solatorobo outright because of the connections to the fandom.  Hell, even TVTropes pointed this out. 

The reason why I brought up the Zaush incident in particular, is because that's where the fandom's more cringy side started getting exposed to people outside of the fandom; while it is a slight stretch to say that the Zaush incident itself was what killed a lot of interest - my mistake, I admit - that incident was kind of a catalyst where the fandom's more messed-up side started becoming more mainstream; anyone remember Rainfurrest 2015?   Like you said, the games are rather obscure; in plenty of cases, the only people to pick up on them were indeed the members of the fandom... which, given how cringy the fandom is, doesn't give a good impression of the games.  It's like what happened with FNAF and Undertale; the shitty fandom destroyed the game's potential overseas, not helped with the game already being kinda obscure.  

Also, the games haven't "failed", exactly; while sales are a bit low overall, mostly thanks to Bandai Namco, they're pretty popular in Japan, and still have a niche in Europe and America.  What I'm saying, is that the fandom's shit keeps sending a negative message, and it is affecting these games.  



Also, the furry fandom's negative shit is starting to become a lot more mainstream; aside from the fact that furries are a recognized part of Pride now - what with the dog gimp masks that they keep wearing while interacting with kids - there was actually a recent incident out in the ass-end of nowhere where I live where a furry kindergarten teacher was having children act like cats and having them use the restroom by using a litterbox in the classroom.


----------



## Dahmer (Jun 10, 2022)

Walther Springfield said:


> From what I've seen, a lot of people take one look at the game, see that it has furry characters, and immediately drop it.  The Little Tail Bronx franchise was actually made with some members of the fandom providing artwork for said characters - the most recent game, Melodies of Steel, had quite a bit of art from the fandom in particular - and some of the dislike towards the fandom did contribute to the games struggling overseas; I talked with a number of people online about it back in the day, and a lot of them avoided Solatorobo outright because of the connections to the fandom.  Hell, even TVTropes pointed this out.
> 
> The reason why I brought up the Zaush incident in particular, is because that's where the fandom's more cringy side started getting exposed to people outside of the fandom; while it is a slight stretch to say that the Zaush incident itself was what killed a lot of interest - my mistake, I admit - that incident was kind of a catalyst where the fandom's more messed-up side started becoming more mainstream; anyone remember Rainfurrest 2015?   Like you said, the games are rather obscure; in plenty of cases, the only people to pick up on them were indeed the members of the fandom... which, given how cringy the fandom is, doesn't give a good impression of the games.  It's like what happened with FNAF and Undertale; the shitty fandom destroyed the game's potential overseas, not helped with the game already being kinda obscure.
> 
> ...


Nigga the people you know or speak to make up an infinisimal amount in the scope of video game sales. The game was just obscure and poorly marketed to western audiences, like most Japanese games are.

You sound more autistic about the fandom than some furries are. Just because you know about the fandom and its cringey predatory nature doesn't mean someone's 40 year old soccer mom is knowledgeable and refused to buy the game for her kid because "oh no furries". Most gamers are casual players or children. They aren't spending every waking minute being terminally online and reading about furries.


----------



## Walther Springfield (Jun 10, 2022)

Dahmer said:


> Nigga the people you know or speak to make up an infinisimal amount in the scope of video game sales. The game was just obscure and poorly marketed to western audiences, like most Japanese games are.
> 
> You sound more autistic about the fandom than some furries are. Just because you know about the fandom and its cringey predatory nature doesn't mean someone's 40 year old soccer mom is knowledgeable and refused to buy the game for her kid because "oh no furries". Most gamers are casual players or children. They aren't spending every waking minute being terminally online and reading about furries.


I'm just posting the info that I know.  And pointing out that the furries are becoming more mainstream.  That's it.  No need for insults.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jun 10, 2022)

Walther Springfield said:


> I'm just posting the info that I know.  And pointing out that the furries are becoming more mainstream.  That's it.  No need for insults.


...then why do you need to hunt down all the info you want on furry games on _Kiwi Farms _of all places? We're not going to know anything more than you do unless someone spills the beans about one of the many games you bring up, which is unlikely considering just how old and/or small these development teams are.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 10, 2022)

Walther Springfield said:


> I'm just posting the info that I know.  And pointing out that the furries are becoming more mainstream.  That's it.  No need for insults.


Let me say it plainly, then: your info massively overstates the influence, if any, of the furry fandom in any game's success.

Furry games live or die on their normie appeal and viral potential, not on whatever bullshit the furry fandom has been engaged in at the time of release. Because internet-savvy speds like us aside, _no one cares about furries_.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jun 11, 2022)

Walther Springfield said:


> No need for insults.


Like Jello, there's always room for insults.
And Bill Cosby's cock


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Jun 11, 2022)

Parce Que said:


> What the fuck


To be fair, furfags don't have a monopoly on anthropomorphic animals in the slightest. If anything, furries could be considered the aberration, not the other way around.


----------



## Lion (Jun 11, 2022)

NevskyProspekt said:


> To be fair, furfags don't have a monopoly on anthropomorphic animals in the slightest. If anything, furries could be considered the aberration, not the other way around.


they like to think they do. any time there’s a new animal movie i’ll see a thousand tweets “furries are taking over the movies XDXDXD”

no it’s because funny talking animals sell better to families


----------



## Trilby (Jun 11, 2022)

Lion said:


> they like to think they do. any time there’s a new animal movie i’ll see a thousand tweets “furries are taking over the movies XDXDXD”
> 
> no it’s because funny talking animals sell better to families


How soon we forget, and we've been at that for a century.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 11, 2022)

Lion said:


> they like to think they do. any time there’s a new animal movie i’ll see a thousand tweets “furries are taking over the movies XDXDXD”
> 
> no it’s because funny talking animals sell better to families


I love it when furries start sperging about corporations "co-opting" the fandom whenever a new furry mascot or IP is released. Bitch, your entire _fandom _is built on corporate works.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jun 11, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> I love it when furries start sperging about corporations "co-opting" the fandom whenever a new furry mascot or IP is released. Bitch, your entire _fandom _is built on corporate works.


Well _technically _it was a reaction to over-sanitized media in the 80s. Animalympics has all kinds of crazy shit you wouldn't be able to get away with if you were animating humans.

Obviously the subversive element didn't really stick, but, eh...


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Jun 12, 2022)

Lion said:


> they like to think they do. any time there’s a new animal movie i’ll see a thousand tweets “furries are taking over the movies XDXDXD”
> 
> no it’s because funny talking animals sell better to families


Right, and people in general have been blending humans and animals in art for at least 40,000 years. The oldest known human-made figurine is the Lion-Human of Hohlenstein-Stadel, dated to 35-40,000 years ago.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 12, 2022)

NevskyProspekt said:


> Right, and people in general have been blending humans and animals in art for at least 40,000 years. The oldest known human-made figurine is the Lion-Human of Hohlenstein-Stadel, dated to 35-40,000 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 3379327


The whole idea of humanity having a long-standing and apparently deeply rooted need to somehow identify with the other fauna surrounding them is strange.  Some kind of need to find commonality with other critters and mentally give them more sympathetic forms? Or is it more some kind of envy of the rest of the animal world?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 12, 2022)

TFT-A9 said:


> The whole idea of humanity having a long-standing and apparently deeply rooted need to somehow identify with the other fauna surrounding them is strange.  Some kind of need to find commonality with other critters and mentally give them more sympathetic forms? Or is it more some kind of envy of the rest of the animal world?


We just like anthropomorphizing things. As in, giving them human emotions and intent. It's a very natural thing, because we see ourselves and we see each other, and we extend that to the world around us and we identify with the results. Case in point: roombas. They're literally just technological disks that slide around and clean the floor, but a _lot_ of people treat them like they're living things.

Animals are just easymode for this human instinct. They have faces and they move around on their own, it's very easy to identify with them.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 12, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> We just like anthropomorphizing things. As in, giving them human emotions and intent. It's a very natural thing, because we see ourselves and we see each other, and we extend that to the world around us and we identify with the results. Case in point: roombas. They're literally just technological disks that slide around and clean the floor, but a _lot_ of people treat them like they're living things.
> 
> Animals are just easymode for this human instinct. They have faces and they move around on their own, it's very easy to identify with them.


Robots are pretty awesome tbf and it's funny to imagine them developing personalities.

I may or may not be biased.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 12, 2022)

TFT-A9 said:


> Robots are pretty awesome tbf and it's funny to imagine them developing personalities.
> 
> I may or may not be biased.


There we go. Now imagine the same thing, but with that saber-toothed tiger that just ate your annoying cavewoman aunt. The one that kept refusing you another helping of mammoth steak while you were growing up. You can now see why so many cavemen would identify with the animals around them.


----------



## Parce Que (Jun 12, 2022)

TFT-A9 said:


> The whole idea of humanity having a long-standing and apparently deeply rooted need to somehow identify with the other fauna surrounding them is strange.  Some kind of need to find commonality with other critters and mentally give them more sympathetic forms? Or is it more some kind of envy of the rest of the animal world?


Compared to most animals, humans are pretty frail and average, and only manage to get an advantage thanks to technological advancements. It's not hard to see people wanting to be associated with certain animal characteristics, such as being strong like a lion, cunning like a fox, enduring like an elephant and so on and so forth.


----------



## Noebel (Jun 12, 2022)

Dudes, I think you're trying to reverse-engineer a wheel. What you are trying to describe is called animism. It's a belief system that predates any kind of organised religion. Basically, everything has a soul. Therefore, animals were considered quasi-equal and it was believed that they also possess human-like thought-process and do stuff intentionally. And it's not surprising, since back then we weren't that different from other animals effectively. 30 years was considered venerable, We had tools and cooperation, but animals were much more suited to live in nature. That point, when we figured out how fire works, only firthered the divide between night and day, night being definetly not our time. From prehistoric peoples POW, animals were superior to humans in many aspects. And that did not changed much, even to this day. While we won the war against nature(at least against non-microscopic parts of it) overall, on the individual level we are still weaker. An agitated hippo or a bear would still make a quick job out of any unprepared motherfucker, and out of some prepared ones. Even a relatively small wild hog can open you like a tin can. Considering this, no wonder people dreamed of being strong as a bear, fly as a bird, swim like a fish, etc. 
Now I wonder, if there any scientific works on the nature of furries.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 12, 2022)

Noebel said:


> Now I wonder, if there any scientific works on the nature of furries.


Sure thing.

It's called the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders.


----------



## Activelo (Jun 12, 2022)

Another day, another artist (sorry, "character owner") throwing a fit because of e621's tag what you see rule.
https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/10246026/ (A)




They're talking about this post in particular, where an admin overrode the locked tags set by another so the andromorph tag couldn't be added

In about half of the taken down posts, they were insistent that their character not be tagged female and removes it whenever it is.



"I have to abide by site rules? Nobody gets to see it now!"



The pics are still up in the sources, so if you want to see the art itself to judge, be my guest.


----------



## “Fun”times (Jun 13, 2022)

>andromorph
Such silly terms to call someone a queer.
God I love how upset and fragile some are because “Muh gender”, god damn grow up and face some real adversity.


----------



## Mikoyan (Jun 13, 2022)

“Fun”times said:


> >andromorph
> Such silly terms to call someone a queer.
> God I love how upset and fragile some are because “Muh gender”, god damn grow up and face some real adversity.


"Andromorph" and its opposite "gynomorph" are particularly fun because trannies got their shit all in a twist about "dickgirl" and "cuntboy".


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 13, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> "Andromorph" and its opposite "gynomorph" are particularly fun because trannies got their shit all in a twist about "dickgirl" and "cuntboy".


And yet both terms are gendered. "Man-shape" and "woman-shape".

So we can expect someone to start kicking up a fuss about them and forcing another term change in time.


----------



## Kosher Snake (Jun 13, 2022)

“Fun”times said:


> God I love how upset and fragile some are because “Muh gender”, god damn grow up and face some real adversity.


id say the combined result of lead poisoning(from midgleys leaded fuel) and prolonged peace fostering such faggery


----------



## billydero (Jun 13, 2022)

Chise/sailorrooscout has her panties in a twist over a recurring irritation:





No, really, Chise, it IS your problem. You’re known by the company you keep and you willingly are a furry and therefore, people will think that like all furries you are a screwball, a ineffectual screwup, and are not to be taken seriously as a scientist or as a person.


----------



## Misery Niggas (Jun 13, 2022)

if she was a scientist as she proclaims then she'd spend less time on twitter. simple as


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 13, 2022)

billydero said:


> Chise/sailorrooscout has her panties in a twist over a recurring irritation:
> 
> View attachment 3384267
> 
> ...


Oh, that's rich.

_"Boo-hoo why am I being tarnished by the reputations of others with whom I willingly and openly associate with?"_, coming from someone in the same community that goes _"this person once talked to a transphobe! GET HIM! GRAB HIM! FLAY HIS HIDE AND HANG IT AT THE GATES AS A MESSAGE TO ALL!"_ every other day.

Furries reap what they fucking sow.


----------



## omori (Jun 13, 2022)

If you want to keep your high profile career untarnished keep your fucking job life and furry shit separate. Its not rocket science.


----------



## One Sick Puppy (Jun 13, 2022)

omori said:


> keep your fucking job life and furry shit separate.


That's not possible with furries, they need everyone to know that they belong to a cult.


----------



## FeatherPlucker (Jun 13, 2022)

Parce Que said:


> Compared to most animals, humans are pretty frail and average, and only manage to get an advantage thanks to technological advancements. It's not hard to see people wanting to be associated with certain animal characteristics, such as being strong like a lion, cunning like a fox, enduring like an elephant and so on and so forth.


I think ancient humans learned new tricks from observing animals, just like they copycat other humans, so they had respect for animals with their clever habits and capabilities. Some animals store food in pre-dug holes or tree trunks--- this probably gave observant humans good ideas in terms of food storage possibilities. Bears stabbing at fish with their claws might have given humans the idea to create spears to catch fish. Watching birds fly gave humans ideas about air travel. Etc...


----------



## Kosher Snake (Jun 13, 2022)

One Sick Puppy said:


> That's not possible with furries, they need everyone to know that they belong to a cult.


tolerance movements are to blame, I liked it better when people hid their depravities


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Jun 14, 2022)

You know what's funny? Furries will never have the self realization that the reason there isn't a dedicated Weeb Fandom thread on this site is that there isn't a notable person being outed as an actual dog fucker every couple months as if it's entirely normal someone like that was in the community. I mean, unless you count Smash players as part of the Weeb Fandom, but eh; point is, what a Shakespearean irony.


----------



## Catboi (Jun 14, 2022)

Bungus Scrungus said:


> You know what's funny? Furries will never have the self realization that the reason there isn't a dedicated Weeb Fandom thread on this site is that there isn't a notable person being outed as an actual dog fucker every couple months as if it's entirely normal someone like that was in the community. I mean, unless you count Smash players as part of the Weeb Fandom, but eh; point is, what a Shakespearean irony.


......There is a weeaboo thread and multiple weebshit fandom threads.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 14, 2022)

Catboi said:


> ......There is a weeaboo thread and multiple weebshit fandom threads.


I think he meant a dedicated subforum.

Not that it matters much, the comparison still stands. Even with occasional groomer being exposed, of which the furries also have in spades, the most degenerate and/or cataclysmic weeb drama pales in comparison to shit that comes out of the furry fandom every other week.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Jun 14, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> I think he meant a dedicated subforum.
> 
> Not that it matters much, the comparison still stands. Even with occasional groomer being exposed, of which the furries also have in spades, the most degenerate and/or cataclysmic weeb drama pales in comparison to shit that comes out of the furry fandom every other week.


Yep, that's what I meant. Thanks for catching it. The fact one can mention Kero, Nasfk and Dragoneer within seconds while you'd have to spend a couple minutes to do the same for just _*one*_ Weeb who did something comparable tells you everything you need to know..


----------



## Dahmer (Jun 14, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> I think he meant a dedicated subforum.
> 
> Not that it matters much, the comparison still stands. Even with occasional groomer being exposed, of which the furries also have in spades, the most degenerate and/or cataclysmic weeb drama pales in comparison to shit that comes out of the furry fandom every other week.


I think the reason this has more to do with identity. Most weebs aren't artists, don't have a face persona, don't have a strong front facing image. They are more anonymous and tend to also be specific to their niche anime interests. Furries on the other hand operate on being identifiable, having unique names and OCs so they can be picked out of a crowd. And the bigger the identity, the easier to target them and chase them down to hold them accountable.

It's easier to identify someone like  Kero versus someone named lolipussy69. With the rise in weeb Vtubers, we should see more milk from that crowd. They're now gaining identifiable names and images and it's going to be easier for them to be followed when they fuck up.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jun 14, 2022)

Dahmer said:


> I think the reason this has more to do with identity. Most weebs aren't artists, don't have a face persona, don't have a strong front facing image. They are more anonymous and tend to also be specific to their niche anime interests. Furries on the other hand operate on being identifiable, having unique names and OCs so they can be picked out of a crowd. And the bigger the identity, the easier to target them and chase them down to hold them accountable.


There's also the fact that furries will blast their whole drama over the internet in the name of clout chasing.

You don't even have to go deep diving for furry drama, just start browsing furry twitter and you'll see people retweeting stuff for clout and find something.


----------



## camopattern (Jun 14, 2022)

omori said:


> If you want to keep your high profile career untarnished keep your fucking job life and furry shit separate. Its not rocket science.



But if she did that then she wouldn't be able to scam money from ko-fi donations for copy pasting covid articles. She also wouldn't be able to take credit for the Moderna vaccine, which still surprises me because she's not listed in any of their documentation as one of the developers of it. Because she didn't.



Dahmer said:


> I think the reason this has more to do with identity. Most weebs aren't artists, don't have a face persona, don't have a strong front facing image. They are more anonymous and tend to also be specific to their niche anime interests. Furries on the other hand operate on being identifiable, having unique names and OCs so they can be picked out of a crowd. And the bigger the identity, the easier to target them and chase them down to hold them accountable.
> 
> It's easier to identify someone like  Kero versus someone named lolipussy69. With the rise in weeb Vtubers, we should see more milk from that crowd. They're now gaining identifiable names and images and it's going to be easier for them to be followed when they fuck up.



Vtuber bullshit is mostly teenage girls clout chasing rather than actually interesting discourse. But considering how many furry vtubers are popping up all over the place looks like you'll get your milk.


----------



## Kosher Snake (Jun 14, 2022)

camopattern said:


> But if she did that then she wouldn't be able to scam money from ko-fi donations for copy pasting covid articles. She also wouldn't be able to take credit for the Moderna vaccine, which still surprises me because she's not listed in any of their documentation as one of the developers of it. Because she didn't.


the fact that people aren't penalized for keeping their normal day to day shit separate from their weird personal shit is why I'm starting to think the 21st century is a mistake
also I bet these people would also be the same ones who say "how dare you attack my personal life that's just my business" even though they were the ones who outed themselves, therefore making their weird shit no longer private. Basically having your cake and eating it, thats what all they want.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 15, 2022)

Dahmer said:


> I think the reason this has more to do with identity. Most weebs aren't artists, don't have a face persona, don't have a strong front facing image. They are more anonymous and tend to also be specific to their niche anime interests. Furries on the other hand operate on being identifiable, having unique names and OCs so they can be picked out of a crowd. And the bigger the identity, the easier to target them and chase them down to hold them accountable.
> 
> It's easier to identify someone like  Kero versus someone named lolipussy69. With the rise in weeb Vtubers, we should see more milk from that crowd. They're now gaining identifiable names and images and it's going to be easier for them to be followed when they fuck up.


You're right, it is about identity.

With some exceptions weebs don't really give a fuck who you are. You're there because you like X, Y and Z and you're looking for more X, Y and Z content. They don't necessarily congregate because they're weebs, but because they have a shared interest. That interest _makes_ them weebs, but that's only a side-effect. You can't really recognize a weeb based on their avatar, because said avatar is not going to be theirs, it's going to be a character they like. And a lot of other weebs likely also have profile pictures featuring the same character. And if a weeb feels like changing online identities, it's just a matter of changing usernames and picking a different avatar.

Furries on the other hand are there _because_ they're furries. They're _encouraged _to create their own characters and commission their own artwork, and to make their entire online identity about their character. After seeing them a couple of times, you can usually recognize a furry by their avatar. It's a much more personal thing, they can't part with that heavily ingrained identity, which means they're very easy to track since they overshare like crazy.

ETA: long story short, weebs are about what they _like_, while furries have banged the identity drum so hard they are now all about what they _are_ instead.


----------



## Mikoyan (Jun 15, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> You're right, it is about identity.
> 
> With some exceptions weebs don't really give a fuck who you are. You're there because you like X, Y and Z and you're looking for more X, Y and Z content. They don't necessarily congregate because they're weebs, but because they have a shared interest. That interest _makes_ them weebs, but that's only a side-effect. You can't really recognize a weeb based on their avatar, because said avatar is not going to be theirs, it's going to be a character they like. And a lot of other weebs likely also have profile pictures featuring the same character. And if a weeb feels like changing online identities, it's just a matter of changing usernames and picking a different avatar.
> 
> Furries on the other hand are there _because_ they're furries. They're _encouraged _to create their own characters and commission their own artwork, and to make their entire online identity about their character. After seeing them a couple of times, you can usually recognize a furry by their avatar. It's a much more personal thing, they can't part with that heavily ingrained identity, which means they're very easy to track since they overshare like crazy.


One thing I've been talking about with other observers is how this is maybe not changing but at least evolving. It came up because of the popularity of closed species (specifically protogen and dutch angel dragons) with the younger set. Furry's becoming more 'consumer' but I don't know if it will ever get to the weeb model.


----------



## Kosher Snake (Jun 15, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> Furry's becoming more 'consumer' but I don't know if it will ever get to the weeb model.


I sure as hell hope not, that's bad timeline bro
Weirdo furries(like the deep rabbit hole level) combined with the kind of consoomer that spends 90 percent of their money on Mouse shit?


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jun 15, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> One thing I've been talking about with other observers is how this is maybe not changing but at least evolving. It came up because of the popularity of closed species (specifically protogen and dutch angel dragons) with the younger set. Furry's becoming more 'consumer' but I don't know if it will ever get to the weeb model.


Yeah I don't really see zoomers liking the pay-for-friends model. Just tell them it's similar to joining a frat or sorority in college. You've instantly deleted their interest in closed species.

The stuff coming out of the Warrior fandom? That's fucking awesome. Goddamn collaborative animated alternate universe fanfiction with vocal duets and shit.






Some of them might grow up and try to get that bag but I think gen Z is mostly over it.


----------



## Trilby (Jun 15, 2022)

Kosher Snake said:


> the fact that people aren't penalized for keeping their normal day to day shit separate from their weird personal shit is why I'm starting to think the 21st century is a mistake


You and me both.


----------



## deermeat (Jun 15, 2022)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Kosher Snake said:
> 
> 
> > I sure as hell hope not, that's bad timeline bro
> > Weirdo furries(like the deep rabbit hole level) combined with the kind of consoomer that spends 90 percent of their money on Mouse shit?



Can't imagine a room full of furry art wall to wall with 6 dakimakuras and a strong smell of sweat. Basically Chris Chan's level of hoarding, nothing but furry material far as the eye can see. 

Also have you noticed most consoomers tend to act like they're virtuous and woke? Even with weebs. When you waste all your money on merch and all that, you can't really complain about capitalism.


----------



## NoonmanR (Jun 15, 2022)

Probably not the right place, but I really don't know where i can file this exactly. You ever seen someone announce a video game because they realized they could get more porn out of the characters if they do?



			https://archive.ph/6xcB1
		



			https://twitter.com/BURNSOUCOU/status/1536861554439729153
		




			https://archive.ph/TQ1cY
		



			https://burnsoucou.com/mofumofusensen/


----------



## Parce Que (Jun 15, 2022)

NoonmanR said:


> Probably not the right place, but I really don't know where i can file this exactly. You ever seen someone announce a video game because they realized they could get more porn out of the characters if they do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's with the Japanese making completely obscure furry games with zero marketing whatsoever?


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jun 15, 2022)

NoonmanR said:


> Probably not the right place, but I really don't know where i can file this exactly. You ever seen someone announce a video game because they realized they could get more porn out of the characters if they do?


If this dude did it all himself, that's...actually pretty impressive.


----------



## Gaymead (Jun 15, 2022)

Some minor drama that I found out today: Einshelm  , a furry porn artist that specialises in fox-pooçi, tweeted a WIP-piece that they originally uploaded to a friend's Discord server, before said piece got deleted by a mod for being "gross" after some "jesting". Below is a screencap of the tweet, along with archives, but the screencap is more important as the main tweet is hidden for being "age-restricted content":



Spoiler: Twitter Screencaps and Archives (NSFW Warning)





https://archive.ph/pJg2V (Tweet is hidden, hence the screencap) https://archive.ph/eZVRD

https://archive.ph/5jfG2 - Responding to Inuki's reply

https://archive.ph/fEA8v - And another response



Not really much to take away from it, other than that Furry social media sites, let alone Furry Discord servers, are one fresh hell; Don't use Furry Discords.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 15, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> One thing I've been talking about with other observers is how this is maybe not changing but at least evolving. It came up because of the popularity of closed species (specifically protogen and dutch angel dragons) with the younger set. Furry's becoming more 'consumer' but I don't know if it will ever get to the weeb model.


Nah, this is just the popular species/character concept du-jour. Back when I started following furry bullshit everybody had a skunk. Then it was otters for a while. Then a variety of other species (including sharks and foxes and eastern dragons). So protogens and other closed species are nothing new, and most people who hopped on that bandwagon are going to wander off to the next fad once it arrives.

What I _do_ find weird about those closed species "communities" is how damn cult-ish some of them get. Particularly the ones that are focused on transformation like the drones. That shit is fucking creepy.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Jun 15, 2022)

NoonmanR said:


> Probably not the right place, but I really don't know where i can file this exactly. You ever seen someone announce a video game because they realized they could get more porn out of the characters if they do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's called Helltaker.


----------



## Digital_Disaster (Jun 16, 2022)

Honestly, are we still in a time where people's sexual activities among consenting adults with no illegal baggage attached to it is prime real estate for them to be ridiculed? I really have nothing wrong for fellow furs who fuck in suit. As long as they know their limits and they don't keep pushing on despite knowing that they could have a heat stroke, I'm OK with it. Let's just focus on the child fuckers and actual animal fuckers. America for the longest time, mainly due to religion has been pretty sex negative. And I'm not talking about pride stuff either. Anything sexual in nature is demonized. And let's be real, anyone who has actually read the Bible and not just cherry picked everything that they preach will know that the Bible is full of rape, murder, and pedophilia. So I always find it funny when some crazy religious people say that consenting adults having sex is wrong. But back to my main point, let's keep our energy and hatred towards actual child and animal abusers such as MAPS. The child fuckers who infiltrated the LGBT community and made their own pride flag.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Jun 16, 2022)

Digital_Disaster said:


> Honestly, are we still in a time where people's sexual activities among consenting adults with no illegal baggage attached to it is prime real estate for them to be ridiculed? I really have nothing wrong for fellow furs who fuck in suit. As long as they know their limits and they don't keep pushing on despite knowing that they could have a heat stroke, I'm OK with it. Let's just focus on the child fuckers and actual animal fuckers. America for the longest time, mainly due to religion has been pretty sex negative. And I'm not talking about pride stuff either. Anything sexual in nature is demonized. And let's be real, anyone who has actually read the Bible and not just cherry picked everything that they preach will know that the Bible is full of rape, murder, and pedophilia. So I always find it funny when some crazy religious people say that consenting adults having sex is wrong. But back to my main point, let's keep our energy and hatred towards actual child and animal abusers such as MAPS. The child fuckers who infiltrated the LGBT community and made their own pride flag.



Where does the Bible mention pedophilia? It mentions all kinds of sex acts like rape, bestiality, homosexuality etc. but I don't recall a single instance where pedophilia is specifically mentioned. I don't even recall a passage that even remotely hints at such an act.

Probably because they married off 12 year olds in that day and age because their primary goal was to pump out babies before you die at the ripe old age of 30.


----------



## Trilby (Jun 16, 2022)

TroonsDid911 said:


> Where does the Bible mention pedophilia? It mentions all kinds of sex acts like rape, bestiality, homosexuality etc. but I don't recall a single instance where pedophilia is specifically mentioned. I don't even recall a passage that even remotely hints at such an act.
> 
> Probably because they married off 12 year olds in that day and age because their primary goal was to pump out babies before you die at the ripe old age of 30.


I would believe that, given how low the age expectancy had been at a time before proper health and disease prevention had been recognized.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 16, 2022)

Digital_Disaster said:


> Honestly, are we still in a time where people's sexual activities among consenting adults with no illegal baggage attached to it is prime real estate for them to be ridiculed?


Yes.  And it better stay that way too.


----------



## Digital_Disaster (Jun 16, 2022)

TroonsDid911 said:


> Where does the Bible mention pedophilia? It mentions all kinds of sex acts like rape, bestiality, homosexuality etc. but I don't recall a single instance where pedophilia is specifically mentioned. I don't even recall a passage that even remotely hints at such an act.
> 
> Probably because they married off 12 year olds in that day and age because their primary goal was to pump out babies before you die at the ripe old age of 30.


Muslims still marry out 12-year-old girls.. and little boys are being taken from their homes to be groomed into becoming murderers. Do you think the war on terror would be over quickly if we placed goat decoys with bombs? Of course fake goats, the real ones don't deserve that. They already don't deserve the treatment that they get from the animal fuckers


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 16, 2022)

Digital_Disaster said:


> Honestly, are we still in a time where people's sexual activities among consenting adults with no illegal baggage attached to it is prime real estate for them to be ridiculed?


Hi, what are you doing on Kiwifarms, _a website dedicated to making fun of people online?_


----------



## Disgusting Furry (Jun 16, 2022)

NoonmanR said:


> Probably not the right place, but I really don't know where i can file this exactly. You ever seen someone announce a video game because they realized they could get more porn out of the characters if they do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently this happened.
https://www.gamerbraves.com/mofumof...ases-game-in-the-us-after-seeing-sexy-fanart/
Archive


Twitter | Archive


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 16, 2022)

Digital_Disaster said:


> Honestly, are we still in a time where people's sexual activities among consenting adults with no illegal baggage attached to it is prime real estate for them to be ridiculed?


I wasn't aware we had drawn out rules on what gets ridiculed and what doesn't.  Lemme go check real quick.

Mmmmm... nope.  Nothing like that anywhere.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Jun 16, 2022)

Digital_Disaster said:


> Honestly, are we still in a time where people's sexual activities among consenting adults with no illegal baggage attached to it is prime real estate for them to be ridiculed?


Much like telling jokes, anything and everything is open to being ridiculed. The only rule is that it just has to be funny. Plus the forum guidelines, but you know what I'm getting at.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 16, 2022)

Crossed Animal said:


> Much like telling jokes, anything and everything is open to being ridiculed. The only rule is that it just has to be funny. Plus the forum guidelines, but you know what I'm getting at.


Everything is someone else's giggle really.  If you can't laugh at it, tune it out or freak out and you become the funny.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Jun 16, 2022)

TroonsDid911 said:


> Where does the Bible mention pedophilia? It mentions all kinds of sex acts like rape, bestiality, homosexuality etc. but I don't recall a single instance where pedophilia is specifically mentioned. I don't even recall a passage that even remotely hints at such an act.
> 
> Probably because they married off 12 year olds in that day and age because their primary goal was to pump out babies before you die at the ripe old age of 30.


from what i've heard the original inscription about 'man not laying with another man' was actually about 'man not laying with boy' or something.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 16, 2022)

Neurotypical Mantis said:


> from what i've heard the original inscription about 'man not laying with another man' was actually about 'man not laying with boy' or something.


Honestly Leviticus has some odd rules in it that probably made a lot more sense at the time.  That said the whole "no gay stuff" is probably meant to be read literally.  Dunno.  Gay dudes can be incredibly fucking irresponsible if not outright predatory, but straight people are not exceptions to that either, and I'm not going to pretend for an iotasecond that anal is the most sanitary thing ever even with proper cleaning and preparation.  Just quit being retards about it and quit shoving it in people's faces and that alone will go a long way.


----------



## Local Degenerate (Jun 17, 2022)

TFT-A9 said:


> Honestly Leviticus has some odd rules in it that probably made a lot more sense at the time.  That said the whole "no gay stuff" is probably meant to be read literally.  Dunno.  Gay dudes can be incredibly fucking irresponsible if not outright predatory, but straight people are not exceptions to that either, and I'm not going to pretend for an iotasecond that anal is the most sanitary thing ever even with proper cleaning and preparation.  Just quit being retards about it and quit shoving it in people's faces and that alone will go a long way.


I've always been of the mind that it was due to the fact that they were bronze age goat fuckers, and they _really fucking needed_ more children. Best way to do that was to tell the ignorant masses that the funny ball in the sky told them they'd burn forever if they touched dicks.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 17, 2022)

Local Degenerate said:


> I've always been of the mind that it was due to the fact that they were bronze age goat fuckers, and they _really fucking needed_ more children. Best way to do that was to tell the ignorant masses that the funny ball in the sky told them they'd burn forever if they touched dicks.


Don't even have to go that far. Most straight men, no matter how "enlightened" they are, don't like receiving sexual advances from other men. Particularly since gay men are some of the most forceful "flirts" out there, doubly so compared to the "ideal" of female demureness.

So instead of going "stop hitting on Ugg. Ugg not like this", our cavemen ancestors had the brilliant idea to go "stop hitting on Ugg. Big shiny thing in sky said so".


----------



## Local Degenerate (Jun 17, 2022)

To bring this back around to furfags, I do wonder if the internets hatred for them isn't in large part due to the 'single interest identity', as I call it.  Hell, even incels who just want a tugjob are considered freaks when they make their entire deal about being a fucking loser who has to beg for sex.

I've heard a furry scholar (while that's a fucking hilarious term, dude had a doctorate in psychology (not practicing) and had some serious credentials to his name) say the furry fandoms (I fucking hate that term) biggest problem is the furry fandom, and that's definitely true. I don't think even the most a-logging kiwi here would care if these people kept their weird shit to themselves.

Hell, now that I'm thinking about it, it's kind of the same problem most sub-cultures are having now: Being _too _inclusive. When you let in the loud mouthed fuckheads, and they start being loudmouthed fuckheads, but wearing a Halo shirt, everyone assumes Halo fans are loudmouthed fuckheads. 

But with furries, because that group is so fucking varied, counting everything from Ricky Rat to Thundercats to Nintendo clearly baiting furries, and every type from 'yo, that wolf dude from that fighting game looks pretty sick' to the yiff spouting faggots that I will personally turn the latch on the gas chamber for, it's such a wide net being cast, the amount of scum is going to be huge. Not to mention the obvious problem of brightly colored images attracting autists.

To make sure I don't end this entire fucking post on introspective sperging, allow me to thank the members of Animal Control for making me feel better about my own sick, degenerate ways. I may be a fucking freak, but holy fucking shit, the stuff I see in these threads make me believe in god, just so I can say for certain that god is fucking dead.

Edit to correct the name of these threads because I'm a fucking retard.


----------



## Crossed Animal (Jun 17, 2022)

Local Degenerate said:


> allow me to thank the members of Animal Control for making me feel better about my own sick, degenerate ways. I may be a fucking freak, but holy fucking shit, the stuff I see in these threads make me believe in god, just so I can say for certain that god is fucking dead.





TFT-A9 said:


> Everything is someone else's giggle really.  If you can't laugh at it, tune it out or freak out and you become the funny.


Good shit, Apollo.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 17, 2022)

Digital_Disaster said:


> Muslims still marry out 12-year-old girls.. and little boys are being taken from their homes to be groomed into becoming murderers. Do you think the war on terror would be over quickly if we placed goat decoys with bombs? Of course fake goats, the real ones don't deserve that. They already don't deserve the treatment that they get from the animal fuckers


This thread isn't about Muslim goatfuckers and the goats they fuck, it is about furfags and the furry animals and kids they fuck.


Corn Flakes said:


> So instead of going "stop hitting on Ugg. Ugg not like this", our cavemen ancestors had the brilliant idea to go "stop hitting on Ugg. Big shiny thing in sky said so".


It's pretty simple.  Those whose big shiny sky thing said reproduce had descendants (and alternately said other sensible things that led to that).  So the descendants of the big shiny sky things that said that are still here.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jun 17, 2022)

Neurotypical Mantis said:


> from what i've heard the original inscription about 'man not laying with another man' was actually about 'man not laying with boy' or something.


I don't think there's a huge debate about what _arsenokoitai_ means. Plus Paul was likely gay so I'm sure he knew what was up.

Matt. 18:6 is the verse about pedophiles.


----------



## FlipTopBox (Jun 17, 2022)

Is the furry dramasphere really that uneventful right now that people in this thread are sperging about the fucking Bible of all things?


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jun 17, 2022)

Captain Coomer said:


> Is the furry dramasphere really that uneventful right now that people in this thread are sperging about the fucking Bible of all things?


Yes.
Since there's not really much going on in the fandom right now very surprisingly, and somehow there's just been little to no drama as a result.


----------



## Coolio55 (Jun 17, 2022)

Captain Coomer said:


> Is the furry dramasphere really that uneventful right now that people in this thread are sperging about the fucking Bible of all things?


*The yiffing is coming from inside the house...*


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jun 17, 2022)

Captain Coomer said:


> Is the furry dramasphere really that uneventful right now that people in this thread are sperging about the fucking Bible of all things?


There's plenty of drama but it's fucking boring.


----------



## Digital Style (Jun 17, 2022)

Captain Coomer said:


> Is the furry dramasphere really that uneventful right now that people in this thread are sperging about the fucking Bible of all things?


I mean outside of Skycabbit being a fucking groomer and the ongoing "________ is a Zoophile/Zoophile supporter" drama there's not much to talk about.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 17, 2022)

eternal dog mongler said:


> There's plenty of drama but it's fucking boring.


Sparx is in the midst of realizing they done fucked up.  Funny shit.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 17, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> Yes.
> Since there's not really much going on in the fandom right now very surprisingly, and somehow there's just been little to no drama as a result.


That's just a megathread thing, too. Since there's no main cow to keep things going, it's pretty easy for people to go off on tangents on slow weeks.


----------



## Roxanne Wolf (Jun 18, 2022)

To celebrate the opening of Kennel Club I curse bless you all with this, straight from the mouth of slobbermutt himself:




your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## Kosher Snake (Jun 18, 2022)

deermeat said:


> Can't imagine a room full of furry art wall to wall with 6 dakimakuras and a strong smell of sweat. Basically Chris Chan's level of hoarding, nothing but furry material far as the eye can see.
> 
> Also have you noticed most consoomers tend to act like they're virtuous and woke? Even with weebs. When you waste all your money on merch and all that, you can't really complain about capitalism.


wasnt implying some dumb commie shit with the consoomer quip, was implying that with furries nowadays being pozzed theyd probably eat up any virtue signal that a corpo that panders to them would shit out.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jun 18, 2022)

Roxanne Wolf said:


> To celebrate the opening of Kennel Club I curse bless you all with this, straight from the mouth of slobbermutt himself:
> View attachment 3399813


Ohh my god the voice sounds like surviving weimerica on telegram.


----------



## Claude Speed (Jun 19, 2022)

Lion said:


> tonya song once again has make a point that she is 100% a true injun and voice her opinion on the matter.
> 
> at this point you can't add anything that could be considered a cultural element without being attacked by the overly woke. the feather earring was harmless but i guess because only natives use feathers, it's cultural appropriation to even look at a bird and think i like feathers i'm going to use them as earrings.


This. "Tonya" Song is just a sociopathic narcissist hidden under a mouse/rat whatever-the-fuck animal character pretending to be a woman.
Makes a big deal outta every fucking thing that he deems inappropriate. I'm seriously concerned about this dude. One time he complained that other people (especially moms with their children) were looking at him weird and avoided him in restaurants, saying that "she's" getting discriminated as a POC Transgender or whatever.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Jun 20, 2022)

I can only imagine the salt that is going to flow through the fandom once more globohomo corporations start pandering to furries the way they pander to fags. I cry for the decline of western civilization, but I laugh at the destruction of furries by normies and corporate greed.


----------



## Velcheetah (Jun 20, 2022)

Scam artist Jeffery Neil Wacaster / drawponies / hotfudgehusky / FurryMemes / Awoonews / furrypresident / Neil Fox is melting the fuck down, begging anyone he can find to be on his podcast, and accusing Majira Strawberry of spreading HIV to underage fans in a manic plot to save his scam convention parasite company's reputation.

For those of you new to Jeffery's antics here's a quick rundown of some of his schemes:

Tracing official MLP:FiM media and selling it as his own
Running social media accounts where he builds up large followings by posting stolen content and then offers to promote artists for a fee
Created the furry merch company Artworktee (removed as of 2020), allegations of not paying artists, allegations of selling burnt merchandise
Running a knock off convention company where he hosts "partner events" near larger cons and scams vendors who weren't able to get tables at the actual cons
Pretending he was hacked and then pretending he committed suicide when he was called out and banned from several American furry conventions because of the aforementioned partner event scam
The current meltdown started yesterday when he made an unhinged tweet thread screaming at anyone who publicly called out his partner event company as the blatant scam it is, anyone who called him out for failing to deliver commissions, or anyone who accused him of charity fraud. The furry event scam callouts happened back in April of this year. I'm assume he's flipping out now because he's been banned from several conventions and he's trying to salvage his scam company's reputation because it's the only public furry event he can go to now. He also asked for old business partners to come to his defense because his poor glass bones and paper skin are getting cyberbouilloned.



			https://archive.ph/pRuT1
		


Based. 

He spammed every single person he could find with requests to go on his podcast and Hazbin Hotel hashtags.



			https://archive.ph/yosbx
		


Next he started posting screencaps of messages he had with Majira Strawberry back in 2017 and 2018 and accused Majira of having unprotected HIV spreading sex with his "young" fans. He claimed that Majira "took advantage of him" and "groomed him." Jeffery was 25-26 when these chats happened; Majira was 21-22. Jeffery enthusiastically participated in the sexual conversations and made no attempt to change the subject. As the CEO of the company Majira was doing merch with at the time Jeffery ultimately had the power in these conversations as he could've threatened to end their business partnership and cut off one of Majira's revenue streams if he actually was uncomfortable with being such a coomer.



			https://archive.ph/g6LpA
		




			https://archive.ph/NtFQf
		




			https://archive.ph/WrTto
		


Jeffery came to the conclusion that Majira has HIV because Majira said he was "scared of HIV on a daily basis" and expressed interest in sleeping with Corey Coyote. Corey is part of the infamous Rico Tiger HIV Infection Chain. Currently Jeffery had no provided any proof that Majira and Corey fucked and instead seems to be taking "I want to fuck this person and I am also afraid of contracting HIV" to mean "I let this person who probably has HIV rawdog me while not taking PreP."



			https://archive.ph/c4WIi
		




			https://archive.ph/G4VUf
		



He made his accusations of Majira sleeping with underage fans more obvious on his podcast State Of The Fandom where he said insinuated some of the people Majira solicited for sex were underage. He has provided no proof to back up his suspicion. I don't know how to download files off Spotify so if anyone can help and upload a copy here that would be appreciated.
https://open.spotify.com/episode/34baiOFdieLtEe7l1wV6zN

Something actually incriminating from his DMs was Majira confessing to getting boners while publicly fursuiting and hugging fans.


Hours later Jeffery continued his manic spree and blew $4000 on random shit at a pawn shop for his events.




Your browser is not able to display this video.





			https://archive.ph/MAgWm
		


There is no such thing as a "no screenshot rule." If you don't want something you say getting leaked then don't say it.



			https://archive.ph/Es6BA


----------



## Swedish Jeff (Jun 20, 2022)

A non-binary furry named Kaim was recently exposed for having an alternate feral (possibly zoo) account. In the second video, he says he feels "alienated with being human." Certainly explains why he believes in made-up gender identities and had surgery to invert his penis into a "neo-vagina."





			https://twitter.com/KaimTime/status/1538894132050993152
		



			https://web.archive.org/web/20220620144003/https://twitter.com/KaimTime/status/1538894236778524672


----------



## who dare wins? (Jun 20, 2022)

Swedish Jeff said:


> A non-binary furry named Kaim was recently exposed for having an alternate feral (possibly zoo) account. In the second video, he says he feels "alienated with being human." Certainly explains why he believes in made-up gender identities and had surgery to invert his penis into a "neo-vagina."
> View attachment 3409230
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing particular to note about this guy really, however, there were zoophile accounts following the second account (which was pretty small and it was very obvious) so it is highly clear he is coping and seething and will now await for all of this to boil over.


----------



## One Sick Puppy (Jun 20, 2022)

Swedish Jeff said:


> A non-binary furry named Kaim was recently exposed for having an alternate feral (possibly zoo) account. In the second video, he says he feels "alienated with being human." Certainly explains why he believes in made-up gender identities and had surgery to invert his penis into a "neo-vagina."
> View attachment 3409230
> 
> 
> ...


Here's his second twitter where he posted his feral + piss fetish art.


			https://twitter.com/FeralFawcet
		

archive
There's a third smut alt. Credits to @Disgusting Furry for finding it!


			https://twitter.com/ShortnHorny
		

archive


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 21, 2022)

Swedish Jeff said:


> A non-binary furry named Kaim was recently exposed for having an alternate feral (possibly zoo) account. In the second video, he says he feels "alienated with being human." Certainly explains why he believes in made-up gender identities and had surgery to invert his penis into a "neo-vagina."
> View attachment 3409230
> 
> 
> ...


I see the pervert wears those children's overalls generally associated with people like Pamperchu.


----------



## One Sick Puppy (Jun 21, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> I see the pervert wears those children's overalls generally associated with people like Pamperchu.


Considering the fact that he's also following cub porn artists, it wouldn't surprise me at all if he's into cub art.


----------



## omori (Jun 21, 2022)

Swedish Jeff said:


> A non-binary furry named Kaim was recently exposed for having an alternate feral (possibly zoo) account. In the second video, he says he feels "alienated with being human." Certainly explains why he believes in made-up gender identities and had surgery to invert his penis into a "neo-vagina."
> View attachment 3409230
> 
> 
> ...


Goes beyond wanting a neo-vagina. Dude straight said in the past he wanted a dog vagina. Allegedly this dude’s social demise on furry twitter was a long time coming.


----------



## One Sick Puppy (Jun 21, 2022)

omori said:


> Goes beyond wanting a neo-vagina. Dude straight said in the past he wanted a dog vagina. Allegedly this dude’s social demise on furry twitter was a long time coming.



lmao


----------



## Digital Style (Jun 21, 2022)

Kaim's inability to not be a cumbrain has spurred the discussion about feral characters and zoophilia on Twitter along with many claiming younger furries (<18 to 24) have no place dictating what goes on in furry art. Both seem to be reoccurring discourse that brings out the hottest of takes.


----------



## Slav Power (Jun 21, 2022)

That is just extra retarded. If you post something online, you agree that anyone can take a screenshot or even a full page archive of it. You have absolutely no authority over who gets to display your shit on their screen or not, or who gets to take a capture of what is rendered on their machine or not. This is basically delusional to think someone isn't allowed to screenshot your public tweet.


----------



## One Sick Puppy (Jun 21, 2022)

Slav Power said:


> View attachment 3411413
> That is just extra retarded. If you post something online, you agree that anyone can take a screenshot or even a full page archive of it. You have absolutely no authority over who gets to display your shit on their screen or not, or who gets to take a capture of what is rendered on their machine or not. This is basically delusional to think someone isn't allowed to screenshot your public tweet.


>no screenshot rule
>on the internet


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 21, 2022)

One Sick Puppy said:


> >no screenshot rule
> >on the internet
> View attachment 3411437


Hey he didn't say shit about archives tho lol


----------



## Konan (Jun 21, 2022)

Holy Hell, that Neil/Majira beef just reeks of post-erp clarity. 

Some people just can not own up to the fact that they're filthy fucking degenerates- I've witnessed this phenomenon firsthand in both minors and adults; they always try to spin *their *deliberate advances in DMs as a product of, "being groomed." 

Get that shit out of here. If you're going to let your sex drive get the better of you, don't jump through hoops to try and deny that it happened.


----------



## SandyCat (Jun 21, 2022)

Is that Niel stuff from Telegram? Why are all degenerates flocking to that chat app? Is Discord not good enough for the groomers anymore?


----------



## One Sick Puppy (Jun 22, 2022)

SandyCat said:


> Is that Niel stuff from Telegram? Why are all degenerates flocking to that chat app?


If I were to guess it's due to Telegram's secret chat option. Since it's  client encrypted, which means that anything you and another user post in a secret chat, is only stored on your device instead of telegram's cloud.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jun 22, 2022)

SandyCat said:


> Is that Niel stuff from Telegram? Why are all degenerates flocking to that chat app? Is Discord not good enough for the groomers anymore?


because Neil is autistic and unhinged enough to use a chat app where it is _very _easily possible to find some random popufur's Telegram ID through some arbitrary link that a popufur is bound to have because of impostors than it is to hope you _incidentally_ share the same Discord server with the very same popufur or try to guess a popufur's Discord username+number combo.


----------



## Oranguru (Jun 23, 2022)

Can't believe nobody mentioned my nigger GothCrux yet.
He's basically a G-Mod diaperfag, which would have been fairly boring by itself, but this guy goes around hassling and getting into arguments with people who simply do not roleplay or use F-List.


[Link] | |Archive]



Spoiler: NSFW; Diaperfaggotry



Sorry about not posting any relevant images, but you can post so much of the same shit (no pun intended).
Userpage (FA):
L: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/gothcrux/
A: https://archive.ph/jCw3C

Userpage (FN):
L: https://furrynetwork.com/marky_shiba_
A: https://archive.ph/BlMfp

FA Gallery:
L: https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/gothcrux/
A: https://archive.ph/1I2A6

FA Favorites:
L: https://www.furaffinity.net/favorites/gothcrux/
A: https://archive.ph/kNFRW



[EDIT TO AVOID MULTIPOSTING]
Why do Japanese furfags have such a hard time drawing female furry faces? Bottom-right center looks especially bad.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jun 23, 2022)

One Sick Puppy said:


> If I were to guess it's due to Telegram's secret chat option. Since it's  client encrypted, which means that anything you and another user post in a secret chat, is only stored on your device instead of telegram's cloud.


When Facebook came out with something similar my girlfriend brought it up. Along with a massive truth bomb about such features "the only reason anyone would be using this regularly is for crime or to cheat". For furries, it's probably crimes of sexual nature.


----------



## Sneed’s Fuck and Suck (Jun 23, 2022)

Swedish Jeff said:


> In the second video, he says he feels "alienated with being human."


What a shock, a mentally ill troon? Look at this normal, well adjusted individual.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 23, 2022)

Sneed’s Fuck and Suck said:


> What a shock, a mentally ill troon? Look at this normal, well adjusted individual.
> View attachment 3417337


It's sad that in Current Year every time I see someone wearing bright colors I find myself wondering what's their mental illness. It's like clockwork.


----------



## Sneed’s Fuck and Suck (Jun 23, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> It's sad that in Current Year every time I see someone wearing bright colors I find myself wondering what's their mental illness. It's like clockwork.


The 4 horsemen of the apocalypse:
Anime
Coom
Bright colors
Troons


----------



## Rukario (Jun 23, 2022)

Sneed’s Fuck and Suck said:


> The 4 horse-*people* of the apocalypse:
> Anime
> Coom
> Bright colors
> Troons


FTFY.


----------



## BananaSlamma (Jun 23, 2022)

The beef with Majira and Neil Fox appears to have escalated into Neil announcing he is running for president of the furry fandom in 2024, running for the actual president in 2028, accusing Majira of being a diseased groomer without evidence, claiming the one currency with value is USPS Forever Stamps, asking people to join Scientology, saying that he is not an actual furry, advertising his own furry themed charity, and posting his private information in a Google Document that is tied to the website furrypresident.com
This act should probably net him his own thread as it all seems to be a roleplay turned delusion.
His Twitter account has gone silent but he seems to also be parroting information into his podcast on Spotify.
Document: https://archive.ph/FUgEU
Spotify Archive: https://archive.ph/qP197
Spotify Link: https://open.spotify.com/show/3R7fPMRrm4hOJyUevOuQik

Edit to add: There is no official president of the furry fandom, this seems to be another roleplay based delusion as Majira has made joke video campaigns during the 2016 and 2020 elections that follow this premise.


----------



## Mikoyan (Jun 24, 2022)

BananaSlamma said:


> Edit to add: There is no official president of the furry fandom, this seems to be another roleplay based delusion as Majira has made joke video campaigns during the 2016 and 2020 elections that follow this premise.


It never really ceases to amaze me how much of a potent reality bending drug zoomer furries are.


----------



## Sintharia (Jun 24, 2022)

BananaSlamma said:


> The beef with Majira and Neil Fox appears to have escalated into Neil announcing he is running for president of the furry fandom in 2024, running for the actual president in 2028, accusing Majira of being a diseased groomer without evidence, claiming the one currency with value is USPS Forever Stamps, asking people to join Scientology, saying that he is not an actual furry, advertising his own furry themed charity, and posting his private information in a Google Document that is tied to the website furrypresident.com
> This act should probably net him his own thread as it all seems to be a roleplay turned delusion.
> His Twitter account has gone silent but he seems to also be parroting information into his podcast on Spotify.
> Document: https://archive.ph/FUgEU
> ...


The document is entirely unhinged and nonsensical. I tried to read through it and couldn't find coherent thoughts.

I'm still not sure how someone looks at joke campaign videos and takes them at face value.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jun 24, 2022)

BananaSlamma said:


> Spotify Archive: https://archive.ph/qP197
> Spotify Link: https://open.spotify.com/show/3R7fPMRrm4hOJyUevOuQik


Unfortunately, Spotify links don't really seem to archive correctly, so I hopped onto my Spotify app to take some screenshots:


 













I refuse to listen to three seconds of any of this, but these are absolutely the podcast episodes of a calm and rational adult. The sheer amount of content on this one podcast is staggering. The very first episode is from the beginning of this month, and if you add up the total runtime between every episode (prior to the Majira shit-flinging), it equals just over *7 hours (spread across 14 days)* of this guy rambling about shit nobody cares about.

Once he starts on his Majira rambling, he uploads *another 8 hours and 51 minutes in less than 3 days.* This guy has quite literally doubled his "podcast" output in less than a fifth of the time it took him prior.

Also, this episode description caught my eye because he puts a phone number in the description. The only thing Whitepages gave me right off the bat is that the number is indeed a personal cell phone registered in Indianapolis.






Holy shit, if his Twitter bio is correct, Neil might have actually given his cell number out for literally no reason.



 Is this real life? That being said, I wanna remind any lurkers that you probably shouldn't call this number; I wouldn't be surprised if Neil is using it as some sort of honeypot and/or harvesting the information of anyone who wants to try to "troll" him with this publicly accessible information.

EDIT: he uploaded another three hours of this shit to Spotify:


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jun 24, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> It never really ceases to amaze me how much of a potent reality bending drug zoomer furries are.


Makes the pedo problem even weirder because every furry under the age of about 30 seems completely insufferable.


----------



## The Rabbit Holes (Jun 24, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Neil is using it as some sort of honeypot and/or harvesting the information of anyone who wants to try to "troll" him with this publicly accessible information.


Thanks to KC chat for the find. 
Tiktok account: https://www.tiktok.com/@thefurryfandom.co
Archive: https://archive.ph/MZyia

Face video of a totally stable individual:


Spoiler







Your browser is not able to display this video.




https://archive.ph/t5RnL



Voice video-he's definitely using a filter. Chose to include this one since he talks about holding an event at the Anthrocon hotel one day prior on June 30th.



Spoiler







Your browser is not able to display this video.



https://archive.ph/hYFyC


----------



## Disgusting Furry (Jun 24, 2022)

I suppose it has been a while that I heard about cum meme dog (manedwolfy) so I checked out his twitter.
It seems that he made his twitter protected, with his last post was on May 9th.

There was a controversy about a month earlier, but I thought he flew through that.
I suppose keep an eye on him, since it's likely he's gonna come back.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jun 25, 2022)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Makes the pedo problem even weirder because every furry seems completely insufferable.


FTFY

Jokes aside, there's what I call "barrier ages" in every community, and they are pretty consistent. They filter out a large portion of a given community as they move on due to growing up, or changes in life priorities. These are 16, 18, 21, 25, 30, 35, 40 and ever decade after that.

The early ages are getting first job, finishing high school, getting your career started, finishing college settling down with a partner, starting a family, and children hitting key ages that demand more of your attention. As time goes on, it just becomes a case of not being able to relate anymore. This is how most furries go from weirdo kids to respectable members of society, or why that punk you knew in highschool is now an everyman with his kids in the minor league.

The more barriers you pass, the more eccentric the members of the community that remain are. This means once we hit the 21+ bracket we're left with the degenerates, after 25 we got those who are poorly adjusted, and by 30 we got nothing, but the absolutely most degenerate members.

Note, you can still partake in a community after a barrier age, but you're likely not an active member anymore. You got better shit to do.

There's also a quirk to porn in general I think explains the pedophilia. Younger is typically more popular amongst those under 25, and a lot of furry pedophilia tilts young, around 25 there's the shift to a preference towards older, this likely is a quirk of closeness in age attraction. However, furries are cum rotten coomers, they over expose themselves to their fetishes.

Fetishes are reinforced by exposure, and amplified by partaking so they become more ingrained as you go, and more extreme. So take someone who used to mostly watch porn of 18-21, they will move to barely legal if they go total cum rot as they develop and reinforce a fetish for "young" and drive it to a greater extreme. Then they will keep reinforcing and amplifying it until they want barely illegal, then younger teens, then kids. This can be expedited by Littles (like baby furs), who are all degenerate pedos, furry or not, as they start with the perversion and fetishizing of childish behaviours and interests, and then that spreads to actual children being the focus of the fantasy, and not the child like behaviour. Younger folk are extra vulnerable to this, as they are still clinging to aspects of childhood and youth while figuring out adulthood. From around 15-25 you're a fucking mess of hormones and horny, just as it goes on you learn self control. Don't tell me you didn't pop a boner over something weird, creating a weird relationship between that thing and sexuality that was short lived. We all know your glasses fetish was due to popping a boner over your teacher or some cartoon character.

Furries just reinforce that weird. Constantly. Until more solid connections form. Since they tend to commission and look at a lot of porn, especially their preference, it quickly gets extreme. This is often made worse, because outside of other furries, I seem to have a memory of seeing a statistic that most furries don't get laid often, and usually it's only at cons or similar events. Without healthy sexual outlets humans get weird. It's why abstinence only sexual education correlates with higher incest, bestiality, and pedophilia rates. Oh and teen pregnancy rates since there's less protection used. Let little Jimmy jerk it to human titties, and he'll probably be fine. So long as his social and hobby life aren't all about jerking it.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 25, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> Since they tend to commission and look at a lot of porn, especially their preference, it quickly gets extreme.


That's a very understated point.

For most coomers out there, if they're looking to feed their kink they have to go looking. If their thing is a real-life kink, they have to go looking for people/studios creating that sort of content, which can be extremely rare. If they're a weeb consuming hentai, they have to look for doujins/anime featuring the stuff they like. In short, they're mostly reliant on _what's already there_. And even if they find something to their taste, it's not necessarily tailored to their every whim.

Furries, on the other hand, have this very strong internal culture of _commissioning _their spank bank material. So if the degenerate in question wants a picture of Judy Hopps farting while simultaneously being tentacle raped and eating an ice cream cone, they'll just get one out of thousands of furry artists out there to draw it for them. They can really hone in on their specific fetishes, use their own self-insert characters, and turn the exposure up to 11.

Sure, commissioning isn't a furry-exclusive thing. We wouldn't have creeps like the wonderbread guy gracing the internet if that was the case. But commissioning porn is such an _ingrained_ thing with the furry community it can't be helping them with their endemic coombrain.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jun 26, 2022)

Presented without comment:



(Link) (Archive)


----------



## billydero (Jun 26, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Presented without comment:
> View attachment 3430955
> (Link) (Archive)


When you want no one to take your opinions seriously, express them with art of a diaper fur.


----------



## Lion (Jun 27, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Presented without comment:
> View attachment 3430955
> (Link) (Archive)



is this the crossover we deserve 



			https://twitter.com/shibacore/status/1541212814446133249?s=21&t=qM9dlGYjzoyfjbH6X-WcLQ


----------



## Parce Que (Jun 27, 2022)

Twitter is really a magic place where you see a post containing opinions about the current sociopolitical issue, immediately followed by a picture of someone's fursona with shitting dick nipples


----------



## Captain Olimar (Jun 27, 2022)

Hey, uh... Apparently I found a wacky furry trying to arrange a suicide pact with someone and offering art for advice on how to off themselves. Literally just now. They go by @BeastlyPawdyn and... They don't seem coherent or stable, either.






Archive 1
Archive 2
Archive 3

EDIT: Their meltdown is still live  @Beastlypawdyn.


----------



## Marche (Jun 27, 2022)

Oranguru said:


> Why do Japanese furfags have such a hard time drawing female furry faces? Bottom-right center looks especially bad.


Kemono and furry are not the same thing


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Jun 27, 2022)

You know, speaking of foreign furries, why are the European ones always so fucking crazy? Seriously, some of the most bold, audacious and _infuriating_ members of this community tend to be them. Is it cause their countries don't tolerate their shit as much so it's some feedback loop that makes them more insufferable?


----------



## Big Bang (Jun 27, 2022)

Captain Olimar said:


> Hey, uh... Apparently I found a wacky furry trying to arrange a suicide pact with someone and offering art for advice on how to off themselves. Literally just now. They go by @BeastlyPawdyn and... They don't seem coherent or stable, either.
> 
> View attachment 3431140
> 
> ...


What an attention whore.




Maybe people are tired of suicide baiting losers like Puppychan and you.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Jun 27, 2022)

Captain Olimar said:


> Hey, uh... Apparently I found a wacky furry trying to arrange a suicide pact with someone and offering art for advice on how to off themselves. Literally just now. They go by @BeastlyPawdyn and... They don't seem coherent or stable, either.
> 
> View attachment 3431140
> 
> ...


----------



## Vault (Jun 27, 2022)

TheBigOne said:


> What an attention whore.
> View attachment 3431541
> 
> Maybe people are tired of suicide baiting losers like Puppychan and you.


Honestly. what the fuck?


----------



## Loona (Jun 27, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Presented without comment:
> View attachment 3430955
> (Link) (Archive)


Another politisperg comic, but this time with inflation
https://archive.ph/sCOBV


Spoiler: WORDS WORDS WORDS


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jun 27, 2022)

I know these fuckers believe "everything is political", but mixing kinks with political messages only cheapens them both. _And their opinions were barely worth a dime to begin with_.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jun 27, 2022)

Roxanne Wolf said:


> To celebrate the opening of Kennel Club I curse bless you all with this, straight from the mouth of slobbermutt himself:
> View attachment 3399813


You sound very similar to a guy known online as surviving weimerika.





Loona said:


> Another politisperg comic, but this time with inflation
> View attachment 3432138https://archive.ph/sCOBV
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus Diezel raccoon still lives rent free in these furries heads still doesn't he.

Like he's not even as crazy as Cani lupine and they still politisperg over the guy Jesus.


----------



## Oranguru (Jun 27, 2022)

Marche said:


> Kemono and furry are not the same thing


Damn, I guess that explains all the puzzle pieces I was receiving... In my defense, all these humanshaped animals are starting to blur together to me.


Vault said:


> Honestly. what the fuck?
> View attachment 3432105


*Every fucking TIME.*


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jun 27, 2022)

Loona said:


> Another politisperg comic, but this time with inflation
> View attachment 3432138https://archive.ph/sCOBV
> 
> 
> ...


This comic is a living example of the old "left vs right wing memes" image that's been floating around for a few years now:


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jun 27, 2022)

Loona said:


> Another politisperg comic, but this time with inflation
> View attachment 3432138https://archive.ph/sCOBV
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.  That is way too many words.


----------



## Drunken Fox (Jun 27, 2022)

Vault said:


> Honestly. what the fuck?
> View attachment 3432105


Someone should reply to these people with


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Jun 27, 2022)

LeChampion1992 said:


> You sound very similar to a guy known online as surviving weimerika.
> Jesus Diezel raccoon still lives rent free in these furries heads still doesn't he.
> 
> Like he's not even as crazy as Cani lupine and they still politisperg over the guy Jesus.


Diezel seems barely capable of stringing two original sentences together.  Everything out of him seems like regurgitated crap from whatever right wing news source he's listened to on a given day.

Granted, Cani's mostly the same, but his brand of idiocy is far more amusing.


----------



## Digital_Disaster (Jun 28, 2022)

Check out this dude..and the liberal driven reasons why he blocks people. I'm sure the "nazis" he's refering to are people who disagree with him. And That stance....  "I will not debate these things. Please don't try to debate my stance. I'm not explaining why I'm against these things. That's not my responsibility."


----------



## Kiislova (Jun 28, 2022)

Maybe im late but... got this forwarded on a chat.

Edit: Posted it on the cow's thread where it belongs.

Edit 2: Fake and gay.


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Jun 28, 2022)

ICYMI: a lot of furries were, not surprisingly, very big mad on Friday. So much so that a few resorted to fedposting.

Here's one lulzy example:



Twitter, of course, deleted it. But check out the rest of her Twitter, it's hilarious. Mostly troon whining and other tweets thinking she "owned the MAGA chuds."



Spoiler: LOL fat troon






I dunno why this fat bitch is ever worried about getting pregnant and aborting a fetus, that would require some dude to nut in her first, which is likely never gonna happen.


----------



## Catboi (Jun 28, 2022)

Kiislova said:


> View attachment 3435139Maybe im late but... got this forwarded on a chat.
> 
> Edit: Posted it on the cow's thread where it belongs.


This was proven fake, and minors are not allowed in Raiders to begin with. C'mon let's not fall for easy bait.


----------



## Cherry8s (Jun 28, 2022)

Loona said:


> Another politisperg comic, but this time with inflation
> View attachment 3432138https://archive.ph/sCOBV
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao it's literally the *inflates you big and round* again, I'm sure that was done """ironically.""" And that's on-top of the I AM SILLY and mucho leftist texto screed.

What's wild is by that tweet's wording, this has been a obsession over rightwingers series he's been working on for a _year._ And this is the magnum opus.


----------



## The Eighth Tsar (Jun 29, 2022)

Phone post, but fuck it, the owner of a pretty prominent furry discord server called furry nexus (15,000 active users and ~78,000 users in total) got caught grooming a minor what a surprise


----------



## Mikoyan (Jun 29, 2022)

The Eighth Tsar said:


> Phone post, but fuck it, the owner of a pretty prominent furry discord server called furry nexus (15,000 active users and ~78,000 users in total) got caught grooming a minor what a surprise View attachment 3440563View attachment 3440564View attachment 3440565View attachment 3440566View attachment 3440567View attachment 3440570View attachment 3440569


All of these "big furry discords" send out such a nambla vibe you can detect them with seismometers.


----------



## Nasty Habits (Jun 29, 2022)

The Eighth Tsar said:


> Phone post, but fuck it, the owner of a pretty prominent furry discord server called furry nexus (15,000 active users and ~78,000 users in total) got caught grooming a minor what a surprise View attachment 3440563View attachment 3440564View attachment 3440565View attachment 3440566View attachment 3440567View attachment 3440570View attachment 3440569


Results of a quick search on Twitter. Just archiving and cataloging as information is found, just be aware the format will be poor while I collect information. I am seeing conflicting usage of the owner identifying as female or male, will update when I get solid confirmation.

The former owner's 'apology', sent in the Discord.



Current status : full DFE mode


A doxx has been posted, but it was revealed to be false. PDF posted by the leaker, user known as 'Midas', will be attached. It is the same as seen above in Tsar's post, but also includes a piece of the artwork commissioned of a minor's fursona sucking duck.


Spoiler: NSFW Art






Additional screenshots from the PDF regarding the minor's age.


'Jammy' was volunteering with FurAffinity for a FA discord (yaaaaay ...) and the official account had this to say :


Furaffinity : (archive)


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jun 30, 2022)

Terminally Capricious said:


> Results of a quick search on Twitter. Just archiving and cataloging as information is found, just be aware the format will be poor while I collect information. I am seeing conflicting usage of the owner identifying as female or male, will update when I get solid confirmation.
> 
> The former owner's 'apology', sent in the Discord.
> View attachment 3440783
> ...





https://www.furaffinity.net/view/46994320/ / https://archive.ph/3dmGN archive
never trust a nigga who advertises their all-ages discord server on their porn posts


----------



## rodentia (Jun 30, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Judy Hopps farting while simultaneously being tentacle raped and eating an ice cream cone


The human mind sure is incredible isnt it, the fact that someone potentially thousands of miles away can write some funny lines on a screen and now my mind has created, in immaculate detail, that image. Why would a loving god gift us with such ability.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jun 30, 2022)

rodentia said:


> The human mind sure is incredible isnt it, the fact that someone potentially thousands of miles away can write some funny lines on a screen and now my mind has created, in immaculate detail, that image. Why would a loving god gift us with such ability.


More evidence that god either isn't real, or is an asshole and a tyrant we must overthrow to free us from pain. Either way, from what this site frequently contains, there is no loving god, but if there's a god at all is still up for debate. I personally hope not, because an all powerful being who produced the conditions we document here, I fear that. The fact it's permitted means it's intentional if God is real. I don't want it to be intentional.


----------



## “Fun”times (Jul 1, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> More evidence that god either isn't real, or is an asshole and a tyrant we must overthrow to free us from pain. Either way, from what this site frequently contains, there is no loving god, but if there's a god at all is still up for debate. I personally hope not, because an all powerful being who produced the conditions we document here, I fear that. The fact it's permitted means it's intentional if God is real. I don't want it to be intentional.


*tips fedora*
But no if that’s your argument your also forgetting about Satan and the fact we chose free will with the apple from the tree in the garden of Eden.
Wonderful isn’t it, we go from a cartoon rabbit farting itself and getting raped to talking about the existence of a sky daddy or not.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jul 1, 2022)

“Fun”times said:


> *tips fedora*
> But no if that’s your argument your also forgetting about Satan and the fact we chose free will with the apple from the tree in the garden of Eden.
> Wonderful isn’t it, we go from a cartoon rabbit farting itself and getting raped to talking about the existence of a sky daddy or not.


Still God's fault for giving into Adam's request for a waifu, rather than telling him to suck it up and fuck the goat. In the end we either need to accept God is a cunt doing this on purpose or he's not real and we're fucked over by the lack of someone all powerful to help purge these freaks. Or worse... God is real and a furry. Might explain how furries seem to survive their self destructive life styles so long.


----------



## John Freeman (Jul 1, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> Still God's fault for giving into Adam's request for a waifu, rather than telling him to suck it up and fuck the goat. In the end we either need to accept God is a cunt doing this on purpose or he's not real and we're fucked over by the lack of someone all powerful to help purge these freaks. Or worse... God is real and a furry. Might explain how furries seem to survive their self destructive life styles so long.


If you’re going to use artwork and our ability to imagine shit as an argument for or against the existence of a god, you’re going to have to do much better than that.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jul 1, 2022)

John Freeman said:


> If you’re going to use artwork and our ability to imagine shit as an argument for or against the existence of a god, you’re going to have to do much better than that.


Mostly just shit posting. If I was going to put in effort I'd do my job I'm slacking off on.


----------



## Cherry8s (Jul 2, 2022)

You can always count on furries to express their political opinions in the most embarrassing and retarded  way possible. 

https://twitter.com/VYIDAE/status/1541795141559767040 / https://archive.ph/uS9xe


----------



## billydero (Jul 2, 2022)

Cherry8s said:


> View attachment 3449990
> 
> You can always count on furries to express their political opinions in the most embarrassing and retarded  way possible.
> 
> https://twitter.com/VYIDAE/status/1541795141559767040 / https://archive.ph/uS9xe


Vyidae can dish it out but can’t take it:


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 2, 2022)

Cherry8s said:


> View attachment 3449990
> 
> You can always count on furries to express their political opinions in the most embarrassing and retarded  way possible.
> 
> https://twitter.com/VYIDAE/status/1541795141559767040 / https://archive.ph/uS9xe


Woke or edgelord, furry cringe is eternal and unavoidable.

One wonders which part of his tiny, tiny brain thought he'd get any other reaction.


----------



## “Fun”times (Jul 2, 2022)

billydero said:


> Vyidae can dish it out but can’t take it:
> 
> View attachment 3450350


hahaha lol, didn’t get the usual furry asspats. Sorry man, if your gonna be edgy about a sensitive topic, expect some pushback.


----------



## Noebel (Jul 3, 2022)

Hey guys, just came up with a question I couldn't answer. It concerns furry social contract and their original creations. So, there's a guy who created totally original muscular anthrowolf #81337. In normal circumstances, I would assume, other furries can't just take that character and draw whatever(like him suicide-bombing neo-pagan sanctuary in the name of sensual transhumanism) without having an agreement with the guy or already being friends and having some mutual trust. Not that it is physically impossible, but would be frowned upon in the community. The question is: what if that first guy is dead? I would imagine, social reprecussions go only as far as somebody starts shit about the fact. The main voice to decide such an action as moral or immoral would be the owner of the character, but can't do that if dead. I am obviously speaking about the cases without actual legal grounding, like registering an IP or stating in the will that @SluttyFox69 inherits the character.
So, did something like that ever happened and caused a drama? Same can be applied to fursuits, but there's an additional complication of being a physical commodity and having an ability of being demonstrably inherited.


----------



## Mr. Nobodyguy 202 (Jul 3, 2022)

Cherry8s said:


> View attachment 3449990
> 
> You can always count on furries to express their political opinions in the most embarrassing and retarded  way possible.
> 
> https://twitter.com/VYIDAE/status/1541795141559767040 / https://archive.ph/uS9xe





billydero said:


> Vyidae can dish it out but can’t take it:
> 
> View attachment 3450350


Furfags don’t stop do they?


----------



## Xolanite (Jul 3, 2022)

https://twitter.com/hazestag/status/1543314359203536902?s=21&t=KWoqTjTpl03x33twhr-6eg
		




			https://archive.ph/PVCzB
		


Not sure where to put this.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 3, 2022)

Xolanite said:


> https://twitter.com/hazestag/status/1543314359203536902?s=21&t=KWoqTjTpl03x33twhr-6eg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And then everybody else stood up and applauded, I'm sure.


----------



## The Big O (Jul 3, 2022)

Mr. Nobodyguy 202 said:


> Furfags don’t stop do they?
> ghtView attachment 3452447View attachment 3452448View attachment 3452449


Christ almighty, curiosity got the better of me and I went to look at this artist's Twitter. "Progressive furries" are such a fucking arrogant bunch. It's no wonder they're the loudest and most insufferable on social media after troon furries and ABDLs.


----------



## SandyCat (Jul 3, 2022)

Xolanite said:


> https://twitter.com/hazestag/status/1543314359203536902?s=21&t=KWoqTjTpl03x33twhr-6eg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did that tweet get so much attention in the first place? Usually furry stuff on twitter seems to stay in its own bubble unless someone's outed for fucking a dog or grooming


----------



## Robin Yad (Jul 4, 2022)

This tweet by "Bruiser" (archive) concerns a furry going by the handle *Blueberry *(or *Blueberry CEO of Dong*), who was known for posting a lot of dick shots on Twitter. Although claiming to be 21 in his profile, it turns out Blueberry started his online porn career underage (at 16)...










Blueberry's twitter account, @BlueberrysNSFW, has now been nuked, but here's an archive of the google cache (NSFW): https://archive.ph/HPY7m


----------



## billydero (Jul 4, 2022)

SandyCat said:


> How did that tweet get so much attention in the first place? Usually furry stuff on twitter seems to stay in its own bubble unless someone's outed for fucking a dog or grooming


Follow up question: how is it anyone believes this guys story at all? I’m surprised he didn’t have the Avengers show up to back him up or something…..


----------



## Oranguru (Jul 5, 2022)

billydero said:


> Follow up question: how is it anyone believes this guys story at all?


Literally autism. Furries in general tend to be on the spectrum, and they usually have such bad social skills that they'll believe (and forgive!) anyone they like.


----------



## Claude Speed (Jul 5, 2022)

Cherry8s said:


> View attachment 3449990
> 
> You can always count on furries to express their political opinions in the most embarrassing and retarded  way possible.
> 
> https://twitter.com/VYIDAE/status/1541795141559767040 / https://archive.ph/uS9xe


I think I'm gonna go puke. Thanks for ruining my day.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Jul 5, 2022)

Does anyone know/remember TechCoyote?   Apparently he was arrested with a fellow neckbeard for carrying explosives in downtown Asheville, NC.

https://wlos.com/news/local/ashevil...e-biltmore-patton-downtown-reopens-bomb-squad


Update:  https://www.wyff4.com/article/victims-july-fourth-chicago-parade-shooting/40510981


> According to Davis, officers arrested Duncan Andrew Small, 30, and Chioke Auden Fugate, 23, around 11 p.m. for lighting IEDs similar to pipe bombs and throwing them at the site of the former Vance Monument.


----------



## Fuggalope (Jul 5, 2022)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> Does anyone know/remember TechCoyote?   Apparently he was arrested with a fellow neckbeard for carrying explosives in downtown Asheville, NC.
> 
> https://wlos.com/news/local/ashevil...e-biltmore-patton-downtown-reopens-bomb-squad
> View attachment 3459840


This tech coyote?



			https://twitter.com/Techcoyote529?t=qipdfusIXOxYON9b9GgrFg&s=09


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 5, 2022)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> Does anyone know/remember TechCoyote?   Apparently he was arrested with a fellow neckbeard for carrying explosives in downtown Asheville, NC.
> 
> https://wlos.com/news/local/ashevil...e-biltmore-patton-downtown-reopens-bomb-squad
> View attachment 3459840


Tech Coyote, of Kero the Wolf fame?


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Jul 5, 2022)

Fuggalope said:


> This tech coyote?
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Techcoyote529?t=qipdfusIXOxYON9b9GgrFg&s=09


Yep, the one and only.  Apparently local furs have positively ID'd him.


----------



## Emperor Percival Tachyon (Jul 5, 2022)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> Does anyone know/remember TechCoyote?   Apparently he was arrested with a fellow neckbeard for carrying explosives in downtown Asheville, NC.
> 
> https://wlos.com/news/local/ashevil...e-biltmore-patton-downtown-reopens-bomb-squad
> View attachment 3459840


Given the date, and that law enforcement has only referred vaguely to an "explosive hazardous device" I'm questioning whether this was an "actual pipe-bomb terrorism attempt" kind of situation, or more of a "retards taping a bunch of fireworks together" one. Still probably bad either way.


----------



## The Big O (Jul 5, 2022)

Fuggalope said:


> This tech coyote?
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Techcoyote529?t=qipdfusIXOxYON9b9GgrFg&s=09


Well, then. That is indeed him in the mugshot. And by the looks of things he is a very gung-ho 2A furry that likes fedpost jokes.

So why the arrest for the explosives? Was he planning to do some real shit in Asheville? Taking the whole "be gay, do crimes" schtick a little far now aren't we?


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jul 5, 2022)

The Big O said:


> Well, then. That is indeed him in the mugshot. And by the looks of things he is a very gung-ho 2A furry that likes fedpost jokes.
> 
> So why the arrest for the explosives? Was he planning to do some real shit in Asheville? Taking the whole "be gay, do crimes" schtick a little far now aren't we?


I’m guessing it was the flare gun?  I’d assume they were setting those off, because the other gun looks like a shitty reproduction of an ancient colt.    
Than again I’m drunk.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Jul 5, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> I’m guessing it was the flare gun?  I’d assume they were setting those off, because the other gun looks like a shitty reproduction of an ancient colt.
> Than again I’m drunk.


I updated the story in the original post.  They were tossing pipe bombs at some Confederate memorial or something, and had things like zip tie cuffs, anarchistic literature, gas mask, and Tech had a ballistic vest.


----------



## Leghorn (Jul 5, 2022)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> Does anyone know/remember TechCoyote?   Apparently he was arrested with a fellow neckbeard for carrying explosives in downtown Asheville, NC.
> 
> https://wlos.com/news/local/ashevil...e-biltmore-patton-downtown-reopens-bomb-squad
> View attachment 3459840
> ...


The revolver looks like an Uberti/Pietta replica of a muzzleloading revolver, likely a Colt 1851 Navy.

Both the revolver and flare gun are notable in that they are not considered firearms under federal law, so they can be purchased anywhere without a background check and normally prohibited persons such as felons can legally own them.

Likely either one of them is a convicted felon or they are too scared to go through the gun buying process for whatever reason.


----------



## Somerandoontheweb (Jul 6, 2022)

So, this appeared on my timeline. 



Spoiler










So apparently, people complained about the big boobied horse fursuit at anthrocon so now, furries are arguing back that boobs are not inherently sexual (even though they sexualize them all the time) and pretending otherwise is normalizing rape cultures I guess.
This is her account btw


			https://twitter.com/FionaMaray?s=09
		

Edit : more drama


Spoiler










In my experience, the furry fandom is full of sexual shits so I have my doubts whenever they argue something isn't sexual or a fetish in response to backlash.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 6, 2022)

Somerandoontheweb said:


> So, this appeared on my timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, one fursuit looks like Charles Atlas in his prime:



An eminently attainable shape for almost any guy with enough discipline and time. And the fursuit doesn't even have any dick bulge, it's Ken Doll City down there.

The other fursuit looks like a horse version of Jessica Rabbit after fifteen rounds of bootleg Brazilian backyard breast and butt injections.

Unless they're claiming muscles are an inherently male sexual characteristic, at which point all the hyper muscle and "strong mommy" fetishists come out of the woodwork to defend their sexualities, they're full of shit.

This is cope. Pure, concentrated, 100% copium, huffed straight from the bottle without a regulator.


----------



## Somerandoontheweb (Jul 6, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> So, one fursuit looks like Charles Atlas in his prime:
> View attachment 3462920
> An eminently attainable shape for almost any guy with enough discipline and time. And the fursuit doesn't even have any dick bulge, it's Ken Doll City down there.
> 
> ...


They argue that some women have impossibly big boobs in real life 
When one point out the male fursuit doesn't have a bulge, they say boobs doesn't equal genitals and thus it's a false equivalency and proof that you are indeed sexualizing breast.


----------



## Sintharia (Jul 6, 2022)

Somerandoontheweb said:


> They argue that some women have impossibly big boobs in real life View attachment 3462952
> When one point out the male fursuit doesn't have a bulge, they say boobs doesn't equal genitals and thus it's a false equivalency and proof that you are indeed sexualizing breast.


Breasts aren’t inherently sexual. Hips aren’t inherently sexual. Hyper breasts and hyper hips on a bimbo horse fursuit is a different matter. And while yes, there’s a valid argument in the fact that no one is uncomfortable with hypermuscle fursuits, the more accurate argument is that “No one is complaining when Chucklefuck the Raccoon is walking around in his blatant inflation fetish fursuit.”


----------



## Super Shiro (Jul 6, 2022)

Somerandoontheweb said:


> So, this appeared on my timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











It's not just other Twitter furries clowning on your bimbo horse fursuit. The people around you think you're a freak, too. Hyper is a fetish, your character is designed around your sexual interest in hyper proportions, your fursuit is sexual and there's no argument against it. It's the same argument furries used back when they got clowned on for plastering furry porn stickers in public areas. Just keep it to adults and other furries, I can promise nobody else wants to see it.

I also can't lie, that picture is super creepy. The "please hug me" badge, the kid's expression, the fursuiter towering over them, and the way he just stopped to interact with a random kid on the street. It's weird!


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jul 6, 2022)

SneedFucker88 said:


> View attachment 3463423View attachment 3463425View attachment 3463426View attachment 3463427
> It's not just other Twitter furries clowning on your bimbo horse fursuit. The people around you think you're a freak, too. Hyper is a fetish, your character is designed around your sexual interest in hyper proportions, your fursuit is sexual and there's no argument against it. It's the same argument furries used back when they got clowned on for plastering furry porn stickers in public areas. Just keep it to adults and other furries, I can promise nobody else wants to see it.
> 
> I also can't lie, that picture is super creepy. The "please hug me" badge, the kid's expression, the fursuiter towering over them, and the way he just stopped to interact with a random kid on the street. It's weird!


Where are that girls parents?  Get her away from the tiddy horse, Jesus. 

“Please hug me” literally how?  The proportions of that suit look like they’d make it nearly impossible to hug this person. 

The amount of people defending this reminds me of why I can’t stand furries any more, you want a sexual fursuit, fine, but maybe don’t actively go out searching for kids to interact with.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 6, 2022)

Somerandoontheweb said:


> When one point out the male fursuit doesn't have a bulge, they say boobs doesn't equal genitals and thus it's a false equivalency and proof that you are indeed sexualizing breast.


Okay, this I gotta sperg about a bit. This argument that human bodies are somehow not inherently sexual annoys me to no end.

The human form _by itself_ is inherently sexual. Why? Because humans have sexualized damn every any part of the body one way or another, and that is all baked into one's culture. Which is why the more prudish and straitlaced a society is the more _both_ sexes cover up in mixed company. Even in cultures without or with very little nudity taboo, like some Subsaharan African tribes or uncontacted Amerindian tribes, there's some part of the body that's still considered taboo to display in public.

Trying to say _"oh, but you're the one sexualizing breasts!"_ should only merit a _"no shit! 99% of cultures on Earth sexualize breasts, stop trying to pretend you're so above it all like a fucking alien"_. Don't like it? Tough shit. At least 50% of the population finds breasts inherently sexually attractive. And when an outfit is designed to emphasize breasts (or ass, for that matter), that means it's _deliberately inviting sexualization_. To use an extreme example, it's like showing someone photos of a decomposing corpse and then going "why are you so disgusted? There's nothing _inherently_ disgusting about putrefaction". Bitch, these are natural, near-universal inherent reactions to stimuli.

The people trying to score moral points by claiming "other people are sexualizing breasts/ass, but clearly _I'm_ not" are either lying through their teeth or are complete sociopaths. Either way, they're guaranteed to be jacking off to whatever it is they're claiming "isn't sexual".


----------



## Sharklaser (Jul 6, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> ICYMI: a lot of furries were, not surprisingly, very big mad on Friday. So much so that a few resorted to fedposting.
> 
> Here's one lulzy example:
> View attachment 3435961
> ...


"If I ever get pregnant..."
Phew. She can rest easy knowing she's perfectly safe from that, perhaps outside of the local zoo's orangutan enclosure.


----------



## omori (Jul 6, 2022)

Isn’t bimbofication and massive tits a fetish? Yeah no nice try. If it was moderately curvy no one would blink an eye, same with muscle suits. The excessiveness is what pushes it into after hours wear.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 6, 2022)

I just want to see these faggots reactions to if a fursuit had a "Hyper Bulge" that was built in as just a bulge and nothing is underneath sewed on pants outside the "haha big epic penis bulge sphere". The tone would be _entirely _different if a bulge was there, I like to imagine.

Also, to point it out: It's always the "Trans Women" that have hyper-sexualized suits and people go _right _to the bat to defend the fursuit because _muh proud transbian community_.


----------



## Furry Troon (Jul 6, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> Also, to point it out: It's always the "Trans Women" that have hyper-sexualized suits and people go _right _to the bat to defend the fursuit because _muh proud transbian community_.


trooning out is the ultimate defense to claims that someone is objectifying women- at least in the furry playbook. It's not reducing womanhood to select sexualized parts of the female body & pornographic roles- it's an expression of gender euphoria!

I would not give a fuck if people would just own up to how they're horny motherfuckers & assert that they feel a life by the coom is fine. But they don't, they build up this whole narrative of how it's body affirming & portray any criticism as bigoted. 

And the sad part is they genuinely believe it. Being around that disposition daily is what finally made me ask wtf I was doing with my life.


----------



## Just wandering (Jul 6, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> I just want to see these faggots reactions to if a fursuit had a "Hyper Bulge" that was built in as just a bulge and nothing is underneath sewed on pants outside the "haha big epic penis bulge sphere". The tone would be _entirely _different if a bulge was there, I like to imagine.
> 
> Also, to point it out: It's always the "Trans Women" that have hyper-sexualized suits and people go _right _to the bat to defend the fursuit because _muh proud transbian community_.


like being transgender isn't a fetish


----------



## Racoober (Jul 6, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> I just want to see these faggots reactions to if a fursuit had a "Hyper Bulge" that was built in as just a bulge and nothing is underneath sewed on pants outside the "haha big epic penis bulge sphere". The tone would be _entirely _different if a bulge was there, I like to imagine.
> 
> Also, to point it out: It's always the "Trans Women" that have hyper-sexualized suits and people go _right _to the bat to defend the fursuit because _muh proud transbian community_.


There was a suiter who modified his suit to have a massive hyper bulge. I don't remember if he walks around cons with it or not but it def made rounds on furry twitter last year. I believe he was a MoreFurLess suiter?


----------



## Digital Style (Jul 6, 2022)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> There was a suiter who modified his suit to have a massive hyper bulge. I don't remember if he walks around cons with it or not but it def made rounds on furry twitter last year. I believe he was a MoreFurLess suiter?


Yes, its this individual: 
	

			https://twitter.com/jeyafterbark
		


EDIT: Of course he's into saline and likes to inject it into his balls. I wonder if he was friends with Dylan/Noodlesandbeef.


----------



## Racoober (Jul 6, 2022)

Digital Style said:


> Yes, its this individual:
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/jeyafterbark
> ...


Oh god I forgot about the saline thing... At least its safer than silicone. He may have been aware of him but I don't think they were friends


----------



## Headshotmaster138 (Jul 6, 2022)

How the fuck did Furries get so big in the first place? I remember only finding them through very niche rabbit holes back in the 2000s but they are fucking everywhere now.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 6, 2022)

Dog_With_A_Lawn said:


> Oh god I forgot about the saline thing... At least its safer than silicone. He may have been aware of him but I don't think they were friends


Of all real-life kinks out there that's one of the few I just can't wrap my head around. What part of sticking needles and injecting your junk sounds hot? Or even _reasonable_?



Headshotmaster138 said:


> How the fuck did Furries get so big in the first place? I remember only finding them through very niche rabbit holes back in the 2000s but they are fucking everywhere now.


First art galleries like Furaffinity happened. Then social media happened. What were originally fairly insular communities inhabiting forums and chatrooms then became a public thing. Add to it Zootopia, new furrybait movie/series/anime coming out every couple of years, and the fact the Venn diagaram for furry and LGBT might as well be a concentric circle these days, and there's always an influx of new furfags.


----------



## Super Shiro (Jul 6, 2022)

Headshotmaster138 said:


> How the fuck did Furries get so big in the first place? I remember only finding them through very niche rabbit holes back in the 2000s but they are fucking everywhere now.


In the past furries kept to their own corner of the internet and rarely mingled outside of that, then once being a furry was "acceptable" (i.e. people just didn't really clown on them as hard anymore) they spread out like roaches from underneath a refrigerator. It also doesn't really help that furry artists, which make up the vocal majority of the fandom, realized that places like FurAffinity/Weasyl/Inkbunny which catered to furries stopped being a worthwhile endeavor and moved to places like Tumblr (and then later Twitter) with a much larger userbase of people outside the fandom, then inspiring others to follow suit.

I also believe that another factor is how the fandom's interests, usually revolving around media with animal characters, greatly align with the interests of minors who are quick to align themselves with fandoms to meet like-minded people and make new friends. For example; a teenager likes Pokémon, gets a computer for his birthday, immediately goes to look for other Pokémon fans, and happens to meet others who are all furries. It's just a matter of time until they discover the furry fandom by proxy and go "Hey! This looks fun! It's a whole community of people who like the same things I do!"

Now just multiply that by a hundred and you've pretty much learned how the fandom got to be this large overtime, especially since most who were furries as teenagers are adults now and people are getting computers at a younger and younger age with borderline unrestricted access by neglectful parents. That's what I think, at least.


----------



## Roxanne Wolf (Jul 7, 2022)

Somerandoontheweb said:


> So, this appeared on my timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did some digging on FionaMaray/TheBossHoss.

Couldn't find much of note other than they were quite engaged in web forums based around roleplay. But after a few hours of digging, no first name or anything better came up.


Spoiler: When the proofs, the figures, were ranged in columns before me...





S

429ghost - gigaonline


Spoiler: Lol



Cucked:
A

For someone born in '96, he was quite the coomer back in 2010 at 13:

S

???:

S



DA Coomerposting in 2009 under the 429Ghost moniker

Ripqord - DA (Contains a female OC with odd proportions)

Planeia - NationStates

429ghost - Catalyst Gaming - GMod roleplaying forum

vidman429 was an old alias which appears to have been DFE'd.

Sorry for the low effort post but at the end of it, one of the most boring researches I have done. Dude clearly loved playing pretend and as different people - no wonder he trooned out. My guess is mild autism with a deadly combination of AGP & futa coomer addiction.



Edit: After reflecting for a little bit I find it kind of sad - here you had a kid who you could _tell_ had a passion for writing, for making unique worlds and stories that he would so passionately record and share - only now to have left that behind in order to live out a fake coomer fantasy, making a mockery of women via hypersexualizing them and trying in vain to become one, when we all know it's not possible. Troonism really does snuff out some stars right before they shine, doesn't it?


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jul 7, 2022)

Headshotmaster138 said:


> How the fuck did Furries get so big in the first place? I remember only finding them through very niche rabbit holes back in the 2000s but they are fucking everywhere now.





SneedFucker88 said:


> In the past furries kept to their own corner of the internet and rarely mingled outside of that, then once being a furry was "acceptable" (i.e. people just didn't really clown on them as hard anymore) they spread out like roaches from underneath a refrigerator. It also doesn't really help that furry artists, which make up the vocal majority of the fandom, realized that places like FurAffinity/Weasyl/Inkbunny which catered to furries stopped being a worthwhile endeavor and moved to places like Tumblr (and then later Twitter) with a much larger userbase of people outside the fandom, then inspiring others to follow suit.
> 
> I also believe that another factor is how the fandom's interests, usually revolving around media with animal characters, greatly align with the interests of minors who are quick to align themselves with fandoms to meet like-minded people and make new friends. For example; a teenager likes Pokémon, gets a computer for his birthday, immediately goes to look for other Pokémon fans, and happens to meet others who are all furries. It's just a matter of time until they discover the furry fandom by proxy and go "Hey! This looks fun! It's a whole community of people who like the same things I do!"
> 
> Now just multiply that by a hundred and you've pretty much learned how the fandom got to be this large overtime, especially since most who were furries as teenagers are adults now and people are getting computers at a younger and younger age with borderline unrestricted access by neglectful parents. That's what I think, at least.


Mostly this, however furries aren't actually that common.

So we got a bit of a bias here in this forum, heck on the Farms in general, when it comes to cows and making them seem more common than they are, as well as make the groups they belong to look even more terrible than they really are. We tend to actively seek out and look at specific types of people, we look for the most AGP of AGP Troons, we look for the most dysfunctional of dysfunctional autists, we look for the most schitzo of schizophrenics. When it comes to furries we seek out the most extreme, degenerate, furry of furries. We actively look at the worse, probably because we're all insecure little shits or something, IDK, I do it because its funny. This gives us a very hyper concentrated and bias view of these people, no matter the breed of lolcow, and because we collect them into one place, this makes them look WAY more common than they are.

The reality is, there's honestly not that many furries. They are, frankly, quite rare, and we just happen to be really good at finding them through practice and sharing the network of information, contacts, and the fact that half of Animal Control are degenerate furfags themselves, which means they already have all the connections needed to know where to find other furfags, how to dig up their dirt, and which ones are worth digging into. Even if we leave the Farms and look in the wild, furries tend to gather in a few spaces, make a lot of noise, and due to historical reasons, they became a particularly internet and tech savvy fandom. This gives them a high discoverability, causes social media algorithms to over expose them to the community if you give it the right terms, allows them to put more of their shit in public places, and gives them an edge in building their own websites. So how common are furries? Well, furries are outnumbered by weebs if we use their own "science" as a measurement (look at where they gathered their information under the *Methods* section, and search for `Data on each fandom were collected from 4 sources:`, you can see that furries were absolutely crushed by the weebs), and we all know weebs honestly aren't that common. Also, I recommend using that very "science" to do some mythbusting sometimes, a lot of the shit furries say, can be disproven just by using their own "research".

To offer another suggestion of why it looks like there are so many furries: There's plenty of science out there showing crime rates, per capita, are down, but there's more _individual crimes_ happening and being talked about, purely because the population is bigger, as there's always going to be some shitty people in the world, a certain portion of the population will always be shit, but the size of that portion can remain static while the number increases with that of the general population. Furries likely _are_ more common per capita now, as they are a fandom, and to be in a fandom you must first be a fan, and to be a fan you must be exposed, but there's also just more people in general now, and as a result there appear to be more furries. We also live in a more transparent age. If we go back in time, like-minded people didn't have publicly visible spaces to gather that you could see by checking your phone while you took a shit, they were in their own corners of the internet, they had to put effort into finding each other, and it took time out of your life to do so, and even if you found others, getting together took time, money, and energy more so than now. Furries can now keep in touch during work breaks, in bed, in the car, or whenever they have five free moments. This is also going to make them look far more common, as they are producing more content keeping the numbers high, as well as making it possible to find them.

The last thing is, furries are really good at seeming like they are accepting. Time to get personal now, this is a big TMI, but it shows how I think we keep getting new furries, and gives you the firsthand story I have seeing this shit go bad:



Spoiler: Storytime, it ain't fun. Give me clocks if you want



I had a friend bring their autistic teenage child out to see me one day, their reason was they knew I tend to look at the less great parts of the internet, and they were concerned their kid was spending too much time around furries, who they knew had a reputation that was questionable at best. The parents poked and figured out it was because they felt there was no one else who would be accepting of them, but couldn't get much more out of the kid. The request was simple, just hang out with the kid for a bit, see if I could figure out what was up. It was a hilarious request, it was basically "Hey you're a fucking nerd, can you talk to my nerd son to see if you can figure out what is up?" Kid knew I was there to get on his ass, kid wasn't dumb, but I promised him, and I outright told his parents this as well, anything I got out of the kid in confidence I wouldn't reveal to their parents, just a binary "You should be concerned, get the kid some professional help" or "Nah the kid is fine", unless something really bothered me and I felt something more serious had to happen.

We hung out, he met the furfag I call the love of my life (never manage to rehabilitate her, though she's absolutely more in the "burned fur" holdout side of the fandom) which helped him open up since he realized I wouldn't shit on him JUST for being a furfag, and we talked DnD, Halo, nerded out a bit over 40k, got into a heated debate over fucking Diablo lore of all things, and I put on some anime while I poked this kid. Yeah, the kid was running to the furries because he didn't find anywhere else accepting of him and willing to talk about his interests easily, and he was having some issues questioning his sexuality, his gender, all of that. He was 17, he was confused, lost, didn't know who the fuck he was like every 17 year old. I managed to squeeze out of him the sex stuff was weird, but he was getting used to it, I told him he best be avoiding that shit, it'd fuck his head up if he immersed himself into it and he'd lose sight of what was actually acceptable in society, and he seemed to take it to heart. The biggest thing I did though was just hand him some links to non-furry communities that talked about the things he was into, and passed him my discord username.

I kept in touch, once he found communities he could geek out in, and relearned that the constant sex obsession wasn't OK, he basically just stopped feeling like he had much in common with furries as a fandom, realized it was only the odd individual. Turns out the kid was feeling pressured to get into the actual furry stuff to fit in, felt pressured to not be cis or straight to fit in, and he wanted to fit in because he wanted to talk about nerdy shit with someone. Once he found that elsewhere, the furry lost its grip. The thing that broke my rotten heart though was after the fact, when he asked if I could come by as he wanted me there when he brought some shit up with his parents. I assumed he was coming out gay or something, I knew his parents wouldn't care he was gay, at most the dad would give him some shit about still wearing a condom, but I showed up. Turned out he wasn't gay, and frankly I wish I only had to witness an awkward coming out. Reality was he went to a furry meet and got raped, months before the kid was dropped off at my place for our first chat. He wanted an adult to keep his parents calm while he told the story and asked for help. He had been trying to convince himself since it happened that it was fine, that nothing happened, that was just normal fun furry shit that people do, that it was something he had to take to be accepted. It wasn't until he spent time in other communities and realized that wasn't normal that he saw how fucked what happened to him was.



Furries insidiously prey on kids who have niche interests, who aren't really all that good at making friends, and welcome them in, make them feel there's no where else that will take them. Then they slowly ease them into the creepy sex shit, and, because they have no where else to go, the kids acclimatize to it, they get used to it and start finding it normal, then once they do they keep pushing it further and further, fucking these kids up all, making them get involved with the sex shit, and all these kids ever wanted was a friend. I don't think this is super common, I can't think it is for the sake of my own fractured sanity, but I sure as fuck know it happens, and I know that I didn't witness an isolated incident.


Roxanne Wolf said:


> Did some digging on FionaMaray/TheBossHoss.
> 
> Couldn't find much of note other than they were quite engaged in web forums based around roleplay. But after a few hours of digging, no first name or anything better came up.
> 
> ...


Can we be sure this is all the same person? If so, I share your sentiment. This isn't much though, but you clearly couldn't find much after your efforts.


----------



## Robin Yad (Jul 7, 2022)

Some addenda on TechCoyote:
* He's already got a pretty good writeup in the "Furry Personal Army" thread: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/furry-personal-army-thread.52687/page-40#post-6261655
* In addition to the general Twitter account already mentioned, he's got a NSFW account, "techcoyoteAD": NSFW, for peen and gaping anus pics (archive)
His last post is rather appropriate:



* Chioke Fugate was mentioned among the "success stories" on the website of Eliada, an Asheville organization for troubled children. The page was rapidly deleted after the explosives incident, but here's an archive of the google cache: https://archive.ph/ofbq7


Spoiler: Full text






> Chioke​September 2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TLDR: TechCoyote had a troubled childhood and was adopted at age 15 months. At school he was  "physically aggressive, confrontational, and unable to accept any feedback. He had poor peer relationships and was often removed from class for threatening other students."


----------



## Roxanne Wolf (Jul 7, 2022)

@AngryTreeRat FionaMaray's AllMyLinks point to that Steam profile which in the past had unique enough monikers during the time they were active (+10yrs ago) - I would put money on the fact that the mentioned accounts were his.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jul 7, 2022)

Roxanne Wolf said:


> @AngryTreeRat FionaMaray's AllMyLinks point to that Steam profile which in the past had unique enough monikers during the time they were active (+10yrs ago) - I would put money on the fact that the mentioned accounts were his.


Ah, that's fair then. Still sad to see someone who, with a few shitty failed gigs, could've turned their passion for writing into something better be lost to cumrot.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 7, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> Ah, that's fair then. Still sad to see someone who, with a few shitty failed gigs, could've turned their passion for writing into something better be lost to cumrot.


That's a painfully common story among furries. You see someone with actual talent at something just getting mired in coombrain and doing nothing of worth with their lives.

Also, got the quotebug on your post but I can safely say I've seen many similar stories as the stuff in the storytime spoiler. A _lot_ of furries I've followed and/or chatted with over the years (usually the ones who have been around a bit longer) have either openly or privately stated that while they love their furry friends and the "community" they're in, they also regret falling dick-first into the "everything is valid uwu" kinkstery the fandom pushes. Newbies face a _staggering_ amount of peer pressure to share on the kinks of whatever furry group/community/discord server they landed in. And some of them end up regretting their decisions later on.

One that really stuck with me was this minor, I think he was 16 or something at the time, declaring himself a furry and less than two months later starting a SoFurry account strictly for posting M/M vore stories. Why? A quick perusal of his circle of friends made it obvious: the furfag who introduced him to the fandom was gay and into vore, and so were the friends he introduced the kid to.

Thankfully this story at least has a non-horrifying ending. I lost track of the kid for a couple of years, but when when I checked on him again all but one of his accounts were closed. From what I could piece of his journals, a comment on one of his stories was way too creepy, even for vore-lovers, causing him to have a come to Jesus moment and immediately cut ties with pretty much everybody. He still identifies as a furry, but in public at least he's gone mostly SFW.


----------



## Gaymead (Jul 7, 2022)

Sabrotiger posted this to literally fucking everywhere, from his two FA accounts, his DeviantArt account, and left a DropBox link to a download of the .docx file below to all of his other accounts:



			
				Sabrotiger wrote said:
			
		

> Who: Sab/Sabro/Sabrotiger— Stupid handle I came up with and I’m stuck with, cheers. I’m a US Navy Veteran and college drop out. Keep your expectation low. I’ve been drawing in a professional capacity since late 2015, though things only became acceptable in quality around late 2017 maybe. I’ve got a pretty workaholic temperament coupled with absolutely 0 business sense. Let’s see how this turns out haha.
> 
> what:  Here’s the most coherent breakdown I can manage.
> Short term:
> ...



Archive of literally everything (in progress):

https://archive.ph/V9L4S, https://archive.ph/rGOxQ - FA Journals

Dammit, archive.md is taking a really fucking long time completing these archives today, so these will have to do for the moment.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/r4d6szi26c8nw7l/Layout the schematics .docx?dl=0 (https://archive.ph/wdIBa)


With all of that said, for what reason would Sabro post this; what could have prompted such a response from him?


----------



## billydero (Jul 7, 2022)

Looks like Chise is still butthurt that people don’t take her seriously because she’s a furry:



She just cut/paste her past tweet but I guess she feels this has to be said! The replies are the usual asspats - a few I noted:



Bobbin is a pharmacist. I’m awaiting news reports of poisoned patients from Bobbins incompetence.



Well Miz Hannah, or your little boy becomes a furry I hope you are prepared to buy him lots of estrogen and a dress.



			https://mobile.twitter.com/sailorrooscout/status/1543611990408675328?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet


----------



## notasheep (Jul 7, 2022)

The Vicar said:


> Some addenda on TechCoyote:
> * He's already got a pretty good writeup in the "Furry Personal Army" thread: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/furry-personal-army-thread.52687/page-40#post-6261655
> * In addition to the general Twitter account already mentioned, he's got a NSFW account, "techcoyoteAD": NSFW, for peen and gaping anus pics (archive)
> His last post is rather appropriate:
> ...


I'm surprised this story has not gotten more traction here lol. He's also at least an "acquaintance" of pizza dude as well as being a druggie and harassing others for sex according to this guy(attaching archived video).


Spoiler: Pizza man and furbomber








He also seems to have been a spaz for a while, SHOOTING himself in the past according to telegram logs posted on the kero thread quoted below. On his twitter as well as furafinity there are plenty of images of his WW2 German and Soviet militaria collection(Archive) which seems to have gotten him into some trouble with the antifa furrys in the past. I wouldn't be surprised if even more comes out, this guy seems to have been a menace for a while.





Your browser is not able to display this video.






Niggergante said:


> Coincidentally, I was in a not-so-spergy telegram channel with him years ago and thought he was fucking nuts.
> >Jap arms
> 
> I do remember that. Apparently he had a mall katana too judging by this.
> ...


----------



## Claude Speed (Jul 8, 2022)

billydero said:


> Looks like Chise is still butthurt that people don’t take her seriously because she’s a furry:
> 
> View attachment 3467968
> 
> ...


Everyone can lie on the internet if they don't have any proof of being who they are.
I remember people on GTAForums saying they work at R* and spreading multiple conspiracies/messages in the name of the whole collective of R*. Same with Chise, tbh. It is very easy to search vaccine data on Google then copy/paste the whole shit on your tw@tter account to get a bunch of grown-up retards to simp for you.
What is even more funny is that Denucard (ex.SilverDeni) bootlicked this bitch around the start of covid pandemic.


----------



## raisinlove (Jul 8, 2022)

I do volunteer work at my church and there was a funeral mass for a furry here and a lot of furries showed up. It was very strange.


----------



## Racoober (Jul 8, 2022)

raisinlove said:


> I do volunteer work at my church and there was a funeral mass for a furry here and a lot of furries showed up. It was very strange.


A furry named Kohi passed away recently, could've been them.


----------



## billydero (Jul 8, 2022)

Claude Speed said:


> Everyone can lie on the internet if they don't have any proof of being who they are.


For a fandom that is often touted as being one of the first Internet based and savvy ones, and full of IT professionals besides, I just have to shake my head at how furries don’t seem to get this one truism.

And it seems like whenever they are the kind of furry who has something like a professional job, in any telling of their career or work experience they always claim to be the absolute best at it and their day at work is a regular experience in      outsmarting and owning everyone else in the office.

(I’m picturing a conversation at a con with BoozyBadger, about his work, and it’s one story after another about how every trial ends with him standing up, making a few jokes and “well, shucks” as he gives his summation, snapping his suspenders, and then having the entire court and jury on their feet cheering for his eloquence and down-home wisdom.)

Which brings us back to Chise…. It is pretty obvious she just quotes other sources on COVID to make herself look good and get attention, and really, when she finally crashes and burns on Harvest Moon Howlfest everyone will know that fancy titles and Merck job not withstanding, she’s just an another incompetent furfag.



raisinlove said:


> I do volunteer work at my church and there was a funeral mass for a furry here and a lot of furries showed up. It was very strange.


Don’t stop there, man! We need details!


----------



## the_secret (Jul 9, 2022)

raisinlove said:


> I do volunteer work at my church and there was a funeral mass for a furry here and a lot of furries showed up. It was very strange.


Revere, MA? (If it was Kohi mentioned above)




This tweet lines up


----------



## John Freeman (Jul 9, 2022)

Somerandoontheweb said:


> They argue that some women have impossibly big boobs in real life View attachment 3462952
> When one point out the male fursuit doesn't have a bulge, they say boobs doesn't equal genitals and thus it's a false equivalency and proof that you are indeed sexualizing breast.


That’s a pretty terrible argument. “Oh well this one lady, approximately 0.000000012% of the known living population, and approximately 0.00000000092% of humans who have ever lived is representative of a natural human genetic phenotype!” Fucking brain worm. It’s like the people who argue gender dysphoria isn’t just mental and that there are more than 2 sexes because 0.0001% of the population has a chromosomal disease resulting in hermaphroditism or any other strange genital/genetic mutation.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 9, 2022)

John Freeman said:


> That’s a pretty terrible argument. “Oh well this one lady, approximately 0.000000012% of the known living population, and approximately 0.00000000092% of humans who have ever lived is representative of a natural human genetic phenotype!” Fucking brain worm. It’s like the people who argue gender dysphoria isn’t just mental and that there are more than 2 sexes because 0.0001% of the population has a chromosomal disease resulting in hermaphroditism or any other strange genital/genetic mutation.


Also, those women don't have the same build as that fursuit.


----------



## raisinlove (Jul 9, 2022)

the_secret said:


> Revere, MA? (If it was Kohi mentioned above)
> View attachment 3473009
> This tweet lines up
> View attachment 3473016



Wow… yep, except they came to the church for the Mass which was very unusual. The sexton was very confused as I guess it was for a dude who role plays a female character


----------



## Noebel (Jul 9, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Also, those women don't have the same build as that fursuit.


Since they're concerned with realism now, horses aren't supposed to have human-style tits of any dimensions.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 9, 2022)

Noebel said:


> Since they're concerned with realism now, horses aren't supposed to have human-style tits of any dimensions.


Oh, for fuck's sakes. Don't remind me that crotch-tits are an actual fetish.


----------



## Volkamer (Jul 9, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Oh, for fuck's sakes. Don't remind me that crotch-tits are an actual fetish.


I'm having PTSD flashbacks of MLP fetish art now


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 10, 2022)

Thank fuck Lou never acted on his crotch-tit saga back when he had that pony character for all of a week.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Jul 10, 2022)

Not really a big thing in and of itself, but it might generate some drama on Twitter:



			https://www.flayrah.com/8693/furries-are-being-cancelled-feral-porn-art-problem
		


Flayrah wrote an article about why cancelling people for feral art is a problem. My favorite part is how it says that cancelling furries for making feral porn is hypocritical because furries like two legged furries for the same reason, they have animal parts. Therefore if four legged porn is wrong then so is two legged porn. Of course the main draw from this is that both of them are zoophilia and both sides want to fuck animals in some capacity.


----------



## Timotei Lindeanu (Jul 10, 2022)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> Does anyone know/remember TechCoyote?   Apparently he was arrested with a fellow neckbeard for carrying explosives in downtown Asheville, NC.
> 
> https://wlos.com/news/local/ashevil...e-biltmore-patton-downtown-reopens-bomb-squad
> View attachment 3459840
> ...


They really went to commit a terrorist attack with a flare gun and a cowboy 1800's revolver


----------



## Sintharia (Jul 10, 2022)

TroonsDid911 said:


> Not really a big thing in and of itself, but it might generate some drama on Twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And today I am reminded that Flayrah is just an older version of DogPatchPress, complete with dumb hot takes and doubling down on idiocy.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 10, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> And today I am reminded that Flayrah is just an older version of DogPatchPress, complete with dumb hot takes and doubling down on idiocy.


Aren't _all_ those "furry news" blogs the same, just with a different avatar anyway?


----------



## wunhunglo (Jul 11, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> And today I am reminded that Flayrah is just an older version of DogPatchPress, complete with dumb hot takes and doubling down on idiocy.


If you don't know one reports zoosadists and put pedos in jail but the other is owned by PedoBunny. That's like mild diarrhea vs anal cancer.



raisinlove said:


> Wow… yep, except they came to the church for the Mass which was very unusual. The sexton was very confused as I guess it was for a dude who role plays a female character


Someone told them there would be a Sexton and they thought it meant something horny and obese?


----------



## Furry Troon (Jul 11, 2022)

wunhunglo said:


> If you don't know one reports zoosadists and put pedos in jail but the other is owned by PedoBunny. That's like mild diarrhea vs anal cancer.


shout-out to the time I told DogPatchPress about Sangie abusing me as a kid, and DPP didn't believe me or do anything because Sangie hit all the SJW talking points regularly & was sponsoring Boozy.

It wasn't until a year later with the zoosadist leaks and Sangie's connection to Nelizar coming out that either believed me or acted on it- once the scenario had grown too big for them to cover their asses


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jul 11, 2022)

wunhunglo said:


> If you don't know one reports zoosadists and put pedos in jail but the other is owned by PedoBunny. That's like mild diarrhea vs anal cancer.





Furry Troon said:


> shout-out to the time I told DogPatchPress about Sangie abusing me as a kid, and DPP didn't believe me or do anything because Sangie hit all the SJW talking points regularly & was sponsoring Boozy.
> 
> It wasn't until a year later with the zoosadist leaks and Sangie's connection to Nelizar coming out that either believed me or acted on it- once the scenario had grown too big for them to cover their asses


Furries are most fascinating in when their politics start to grind against each other. Most furry politics are just new flavours of the same three things: virtue signaling, trying to be in charge of some website/con/other degenerate group, and "protecting the fandoms image".

DPP is a great example of this. So long as some virtue signals correctly they are signal boosted and held up so as to make the fandom as a whole look good, and rather than put out information that could make a furry that's currently on the "in" group look bad, as they tend to treat every furry as an icon and representative of the fandom as a whole rather than individuals, they will bury anything they can if it doesn't make the fandom look good, and if they can't bury it they will bury anything they can that connects that now unwanted individual to the fandom.

Furry politics is purely about perception of those they hold up, not their words, actions, or deeds.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jul 11, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> shout-out to the time I told DogPatchPress about Sangie abusing me as a kid, and DPP didn't believe me or do anything because Sangie hit all the SJW talking points regularly & was sponsoring Boozy.


You can get away with a lot of shit in the fandom if you say the right words.


----------



## The Unfunny guy (Jul 11, 2022)

eternal dog mongler said:


> You can get away with a lot of shit in the fandom if you say the right words.


I mean when Kero the wolf came back pepole legit white knighted him. While pepole raged at Pkrussel for showing his asshole (on Twitter btw).
So that says alot...


----------



## Colorado Fur (Jul 11, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> shout-out to the time I told DogPatchPress about Sangie abusing me as a kid, and DPP didn't believe me or do anything because Sangie hit all the SJW talking points regularly & was sponsoring Boozy.
> 
> It wasn't until a year later with the zoosadist leaks and Sangie's connection to Nelizar coming out that either believed me or acted on it- once the scenario had grown too big for them to cover their asses


Translation: Shout out to the time a half-ass, dime a dozen callout was spammed at a much larger account to boost off it like a stepping stone, but it lacked proper presentation to do anything about it.

It's the plague of extremely-online furries. They expect their enemies to be slain as if by magic.

I know that was part of DPP's entire year of research for a 5 part report about the zoosadists which took a year because of doing background interviews and cross referencing hundreds of pages of evidence. The logs breakdown made it possible for others to do work like this thread.  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/besti...odywork-denver-archimedes-banya-denver.97488/ It must feel bad that callouts don't work like magic but people who do the work understand.

The Taofox evidence was unusable to build a legal case, possibly from how it was obtained, and internet investigation doesn't have legal power to access evidence that the cops can. Even so, persistent work can accomplish things, but it must be lined up just right and many times can't be. If the cops didn't do it, don't expect someone else to do it. I'll take my credit now for the thread leading to the dissolving of a million dollar business of a zoo ring leader. Please, for the love of jesus, stop expecting magic callouts.


----------



## Furry Troon (Jul 11, 2022)

Colorado Fur said:


> Translation: Shout out to the time a half-ass, dime a dozen callout was spammed at a much larger account to boost off it like a stepping stone, but it lacked proper presentation to do anything about it.


I PM'd him directly to share my story, I don't do callout posts.

But if you're gonna make assumptions like that, please take a play from our book & 41% yourself sweetheart


----------



## Furry Troon (Jul 11, 2022)

Gonna double post as I'm #Triggered & MITA, you win:

If someone paints theirself as an arbiter of communal justice, but doesn't want to hear any further when somebody comes forward to privately to disclose how they were abused as a child, solely because their pre-conception of the pedophile is that they're 'on the right side' from parroting talking points you agree with, they deserve neither influence nor respect. Especially when that person's prior convictions were already in the purview of both Boozy & DPP.

I had logs & evidence of all of this I could've easily shared but I was met with immediate dismissal from DPP assuming it was some alt-right ops and Boozy assuming I was trying to help a competitor to InkedFur (presumably paw2press?) who'd approached him to take IFs spot when somebody else had put a callout on Sangie prior to the zoosadist expose.

Assuming a victim of child grooming was making a callout post as a form of clout chasing as in the post above, when in reality I chose to approach it privately to not put either individual in an odd position publicly & out of fear of repercussions for me as I was still a dependent, is gross. I later did contribute logs / evidence to getting Nelizar incarcerated and had to deal with the shit he told me as a kid like when he said he wanted to carve me up with a knife all with a smiling ':3' to punctuate it. GFYS!


----------



## Colorado Fur (Jul 11, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> Gonna double post as I'm #Triggered & MITA, you win:
> 
> If someone paints theirself as an arbiter of communal justice, but doesn't want to hear any further when somebody comes forward to privately to disclose how they were abused as a child, solely because their pre-conception of the pedophile is that they're 'on the right side' from parroting talking points you agree with, they deserve neither influence nor respect. Especially when that person's prior convictions were already in the purview of both Boozy & DPP.
> 
> ...


TL;DR no evidence to actually post, and everything else stems from your own inability to do the work you expect from strangers.

You're no different from any other callouter, no matter how much magic you wish could happen from claiming entitlement to social justice. Get it through your head that not all work you want can actually be done by strangers who aren't the police.

Sweet summer child, do you know why Sangie had his record expunged, and what it means when he works for the Texas government? Riddle me this: why does evidence about people like Sangie or Taofox come out on Kiwifarms instead of from people with names and addresses?


----------



## Dahmer (Jul 11, 2022)

Colorado Fur said:


> Translation: Shout out to the time a half-ass, dime a dozen callout was spammed at a much larger account to boost off it like a stepping stone, but it lacked proper presentation to do anything about it.
> 
> It's the plague of extremely-online furries. They expect their enemies to be slain as if by magic.
> 
> ...


Nigga, Sangie isn't just a case of a personal drama callout. He has prior criminal convictions for trying to sexually assault a minor. The fact that it took his proximity to zoosadists for him to lose his reputation is a dark reflection on the fandom and especially on the people who ignored attempts to report his history of preying on minors.


----------



## Colorado Fur (Jul 11, 2022)

Dahmer said:


> Nigga, Sangie isn't just a case of a personal drama callout. He has prior criminal convictions for trying to sexually assault a minor. The fact that it took his proximity to zoosadists for him to lose his reputation is a dark reflection on the fandom and especially on the people who ignored attempts to report his history of preying on minors.


His record is expunged. Get your facts straight, my nigga. While I deeply desire to argue more with morons who don't understand liability and legal process, the thread should get brought back on topic.


----------



## Dahmer (Jul 11, 2022)

Colorado Fur said:


> His record is expunged. Get your facts straight, my nigga.


How does that change the fact he was convicted of trying to assault a minor. He is still a pedophile, him working a plea deal so he was charged with a misdemeanor doesn't negate that he tried to rape a child. 

Why is this the nigga you're going hard to defend?


----------



## Furry Troon (Jul 11, 2022)

Colorado Fur said:


> Get it through your head that not all work you want can actually be done by strangers who aren't the police.


I never asked them to incarcerate him dumbass. I just asked to be believed & I find it ethically gross that both individuals were willing to use their platforms to callout & criticize other bad actors, but swiftly dismissed child abuse accusations of a known-pedophile solely because he had stated he was reformed and posted the right political tweets.


----------



## billydero (Jul 11, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> Gonna double post as I'm #Triggered & MITA, you win:
> 
> If someone paints theirself as an arbiter of communal justice, but doesn't want to hear any further when somebody comes forward to privately to disclose how they were abused as a child, solely because their pre-conception of the pedophile is that they're 'on the right side' from parroting talking points you agree with, they deserve neither influence nor respect. Especially when that person's prior convictions were already in the purview of both Boozy & DPP.
> 
> ...


Even though he'd BARELY gotten into the fandom, Boozy had already slipped right into the typical bullshit furry behavior pattern and policy of brushing off any reports of a furry being a pedo, a dogfucker, or just otherwise being a criminal because _to believe you would ruin Boozy's fun. _And he can't have that; without furry he's a depressed wreck.




Like every other furfag he doesn't want the fun times to ever end in his safe space sexy fandom so until the problem smacks him literally in the face, he won't do a damned thing.

Not that Boozy's behavior is the point of this, Sangie is the one who needs a good swift kick in the balls... but Boozy's actions are just one of many examples of the reasons why furries and their fandom have a shitty reputation. Perhaps if they'd just get over their party fandom someone could've helped.


----------



## Sintharia (Jul 12, 2022)

billydero said:


> Even though he'd BARELY gotten into the fandom, Boozy had already slipped right into the typical bullshit furry behavior pattern and policy of brushing off any reports of a furry being a pedo, a dogfucker, or just otherwise being a criminal because _to believe you would ruin Boozy's fun. _And he can't have that; without furry he's a depressed wreck.
> 
> View attachment 3482409
> 
> ...


Boozy made the mistake of pushing his legal identity as he joined the fandom, and he can’t get out from under the shadow that it cast. Many furries see stuff get posted, give it a read over, and then go about their day. Boozy gets dragged into every little spat because he made himself the Furry Lawyer (tm).

And of course, people expect popufurs to weigh in on every bit of gossip and drama, like they’re holding high court and have to pass judgment upon the peasants.


----------



## Furry Troon (Jul 12, 2022)

Sintharia said:


> And of course, people expect popufurs to weigh in on every bit of gossip and drama, like they’re holding high court and have to pass judgment upon the peasants.


In the situation above Boozy was directly taking money from a pedophile to sponsor his blog rather than being dragged into unrelated drama

funniest article title that came of that btw | a




it even mentions the Mann Act which was used when prosecuting Sangie!


----------



## wunhunglo (Jul 12, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> In the situation above Boozy was directly taking money from a pedophile to sponsor his blog rather than being dragged into unrelated drama
> 
> funniest article title that came of that btw | a
> View attachment 3482956
> ...



You're right, the things you're posting are full of red flags. The popufurs who ignored you must be corrupt and hypocritical.

Nah, dog. It's you. 

Nobody is going to leap to be the personal army for a seething crazy person with just enough knowledge to name credible issues, but zero about practice.

Imagine if they did drop everything to join your cause. They won't get paid for extensive labor to vet and format your evidence to be effective. But they can enjoy a benefit. They can shell out cost to defend legal challenges on anything they publish about a lawyered up target like Sangie. If he could afford expunging, then you have no idea what defaming from a public identity could cost.

They may get sued and pay thousands before taking it down, even if they told the truth and have a perfectly defensible case, because there's no upside to paying much more to prevail with a judge. That's also professional risk for a lawyer, who isn't your ATM for pro-bono services while dropping his own clients to serve you.  

Then if you start with them but don't get what you want, they get a triggered backlash callout from an ingrate who doesn't know how this works. You're seething with all the red flags.

ThEy sHouLd uSe tHeiR pLatfOrmS is such NPC speak.

Boozy, being a lawyer, knows all this instinctively as soon as you try to pull him in. So does DPP, who is not a stupid person and won a legal battle with vicious litigants. The people who run Kiwifarms know this and have the site set up to beat legal challenges, which is why things can post here without public identities. Boozy does law not callouts. If you want your issue serviced, then you need to pony up what it costs for the risk of taking it to real life court. Do you have 5 figures for it?

The more serious an issue is and the closer to liability it is to talk about, the less likely people like that will air it on some NPC platform like Twitter, and that's not fucking politics.

Personal armies and pro bono servants don't grow on trees. If you wanted an anon kiwifarms thread, step up and write it yourself or sit down, fag. SJW furries are such deeply fucked up and toxic people, while also being complete NPC's. Other people don't want to be their collateral damage.

Sometimes you just can't get social justice no matter what the complaint is, @Furry Troon . Temper your expectations and get a basic clue about how this works.


----------



## Dahmer (Jul 12, 2022)

wunhunglo said:


> If he could afford expunging,


Getting records expunged isn't particularly expensive. I knew someone that had records expunged and it was around $500. Might vary by state but it certainly isn't something that smacks of him being loaded.


wunhunglo said:


> have no idea what defaming from a public identity could cost.


Nigga it's not defamation if it's true. He's a child molester, he was convicted on trying to rape a child and several chat logs have leaked of him still actively discussing wanting to fuck kids. This isn't something up for debate. 


wunhunglo said:


> If you wanted an anon kiwifarms thread, step up and write it yourself or sit down, fag.


There is already a thread on Sangie, retard.


----------



## wunhunglo (Jul 12, 2022)

Dahmer said:


> Nigga it's not defamation if it's true. He's a child molester, he was convicted on trying to rape a child and several chat logs have leaked of him still actively discussing wanting to fuck kids. This isn't something up for debate.


I guess you can't fucking read, nigga. A person can sue for defamation no matter how true or false it is, you can try anti-SLAPP if there is protection in state but must prove they are a public figure, which you obviously don't understand the definition of either.

Your defense can cost you 5 figures before getting to a judge to rule on the truth of it, which isn't going to happen in 95% of cases because that's how often they settle out before trial. Whoever you expect to be your white knight isn't going to say "well that sure costs a lot but sure I will shell out for this random leech who came to me for a personal army." This is how frivolous litigants prey on people every day and they just have to file a few papers to get started. It isn't particularly expensive either.

It very much fucking is up for debate, because, news flash, Sangie was not convicted on these chat logs, and those alone don't make a case they will pursue. No conviction = civil liability for defamation per se, which includes accusing someone of a crime for which they weren't convicted.

If you don't have a sworn source for these chat logs, which you don't and never will, because they were obtained illegally, they aren't admissable. The same goes for any form of internet evidence not from a sworn source. You have screenshots? Worthless without the source's real name. Are they willing to testify? No? Then it's not admissible. Real life big boy justice doesn't work like you think and if you aren't ready to go there, sit down like the NPC you are.

None of this implies that someone will actually sue, it has to do with the viability of your complaint and whether it can go that far and win, because most can't. Then there's no point in doing more than a KF thread and people aren't going to spend the time because you think they should.



Dahmer said:


> There is already a thread on Sangie, retard.


No shit, retard, which is why going to random public identity Twitter people for a personal army is the wrong thing to do.


----------



## Furry Troon (Jul 12, 2022)

niggas in this thread nearly glowin with how much they're simping for the legal system & government over ethics

boozy in particular didn't even need to make a fuckin' callout, he could've quietly stopped taking IF money, but instead after I approached him he _asked Sangie & Inkedfur staff their side and took Sangie's word that he was reformed at face value despite me providing evidence that he continued grooming me and other children after his prison time_

but yeah, it should be expected that lawyers have as much of a hard-on for big brother as yall two


----------



## jacklondon (Jul 12, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> niggas in this thread nearly glowin with how much they're simping for the legal system & government over ethics



They're not "simping" they're telling you how it works in real life vs SJW belief.

When you sound ignorant and crazy, and anything someone says about your issue is saddled with liability, people should not engage. Maybe people didn't listen to you because you keep twisting words to exaggerate, then expect us to take your word about poor you being ignored.


----------



## Furry Troon (Jul 12, 2022)

jacklondon said:


> They're not "simping" they're telling you how it works in real life vs SJW belief.


"I think people suck for doing things that way"
"People do things that way"

okay retard amazing point


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 12, 2022)

jacklondon said:


> They're not "simping" they're telling you how it works in real life vs SJW belief.
> 
> When you sound ignorant and crazy, and anything someone says about your issue is saddled with liability, people should not engage. Maybe people didn't listen to you because you keep twisting words to exaggerate, then expect us to take your word about poor you being ignored.


Nah, bro. I'm not giving Dogpatch an inch here. If you see accusations, with evidence, that _a known and convicted_ child molester is back to molesting children, you don't just ask the guy if he's back to diddling kids and take his word for it.


----------



## Sintharia (Jul 12, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> niggas in this thread nearly glowin with how much they're simping for the legal system & government over ethics
> 
> boozy in particular didn't even need to make a fuckin' callout, he could've quietly stopped taking IF money, but instead after I approached him he _asked Sangie & Inkedfur staff their side and took Sangie's word that he was reformed at face value despite me providing evidence that he continued grooming me and other children after his prison time_
> 
> but yeah, it should be expected that lawyers have as much of a hard-on for big brother as yall two


Oh no, a lawyer evaluated both sides of a story and decided which he felt was more credible. Next, we'll be hearing that Lou Gagliardi bought another iPad.


----------



## jacklondon (Jul 12, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Nah, bro. I'm not giving Dogpatch an inch here. If you see accusations, with evidence, that _a known and convicted_ child molester is back to molesting children, you don't just ask the guy if he's back to diddling kids and take his word for it.


That's what the triggered SJW said _Boozy _ did (source "trust me bro"), don't be a mong and play chinese whispers. Evidence or GTFO, and explain how demanding callouts is entitled to get them. The more the insanity spreads here, the more it shows good judgement by people who wouldn't engage.


----------



## Dahmer (Jul 12, 2022)

wunhunglo said:


> I guess you can't fucking read, nigga. A person can sue for defamation no matter how true or false it is, you can try anti-SLAPP if there is protection in state but must prove they are a public figure, which you obviously don't understand the definition of either.
> 
> Your defense can cost you 5 figures before getting to a judge to rule on the truth of it, which isn't going to happen in 95% of cases because that's how often they settle out before trial. Whoever you expect to be your white knight isn't going to say "well that sure costs a lot but sure I will shell out for this random leech who came to me for a personal army." This is how frivolous litigants prey on people every day and they just have to file a few papers to get started. It isn't particularly expensive either.
> 
> ...


If Sangie actually had any means to sue anyone (he doesn't) he would have tried suing the farms or the people who've posted multiple Twitter threads on his pedophile convictions, notably because they ruined his business because he's lost his table at multiple conventions.

I don't think the tranny was expecting Boozy to sue him or legally act on his behalf. I think he informed Boozy because Boozy was taking money from the pedophile, advertising for him, and giving him a platform. And with Dogpatch being okay with posting callouts in regards to the zoosadist leaks (none of those people were convicted either, shit for brains), being unwilling to expose a known and convicted pedophile reeks of hypocrisy and only caring about one because it was "big news" in the fandom while the issue with Sangie had mostly been kept quiet.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 12, 2022)

jacklondon said:


> That's what the triggered SJW said _Boozy _ did (source "trust me bro"), don't be a mong and play chinese whispers. Evidence or GTFO, and explain how demanding callouts is entitled to get them. The more the insanity spreads here, the more it shows good judgement by people who wouldn't engage.


See, I don't really care about the source. _Anyone who willingly associates with Sangie is a creep and deserves all the shit they cop for any accusations they receive_.

I don't care about the furfag's allegations, I care that Dogpatch and Boozy were buddy-buddies with a convicted pedophile. Because these people _never_ reform, they just get better at hiding their recidivism, so anyone who associates with and defends a pedo is by definition helping to cover for a predator.


----------



## jacklondon (Jul 12, 2022)

Dogshit analysis in all cases here. If a fucking lawyer didn't know about pedo convictions before having a company sponsor his blog, and sanely deletes it instead of getting in the mud with you, how is a random twitter person supposed to be the personal army against someone who did not sponsor their blog and is not the same person you're conflating together? Sangie has a great deal of mentions in the zoosadist articles there by the way, shit for brains, just not as someone's personal army.

With the amount of bullshit, rumor, and fake SJW callouts swirling around it all, this is the typical chinese whispers, retrograde mushing together timelines, and grudging that makes people back away from talking to insane callouters. That's how it becomes a circle jerk with other retards on a cow forum.


----------



## Dahmer (Jul 12, 2022)

jacklondon said:


> Sangie has a great deal of mentions in the zoosadist articles there by the way


It should not have taken him being involved in the zoosadist leaks for people to avoid any business dealings with him (which is what I said in an earlier post). He had already been convicted on pedophile charges years before that, his reputation should have already been known and he shouldn't have been able to get any business off the ground and tabling at conventions. The furry fandom treats dealing with known pedophiles (see how long it took for Growly to be banned from volunteering) less seriously than outted zoophiles.




jacklondon said:


> With the amount of bullshit, rumor, and fake SJW callouts swirling around it all, this is the typical chinese whispers, retrograde mushing together timelines


Nigga he was convicted??? Are you daft, my nigga. This isn't some bullshit zero proof rumor mill situation.

I'm with you on the fandom having issues running with callouts with no proof, but that shit doesn't apply to Sangie.


----------



## jacklondon (Jul 12, 2022)

Dahmer said:


> It should not have taken him being involved in the zoosadist leaks for people to avoid any business dealings with him (which is what I said in an earlier post). He had already been convicted on pedophile charges years before that, his reputation should have already been known and he shouldn't have been able to get any business off the ground and tabling at conventions. The furry fandom treats dealing with known pedophiles (see how long it took for Growly to be banned from volunteering) less seriously than outted zoophiles.
> 
> Nigga he was convicted??? Are you daft, my nigga. This isn't some bullshit zero proof rumor mill situation.


Nigga he has it expunged, which as the other posters explained, fucks with what can and can't be engaged. What business dealings on what timeline? Are these conflated people also the ones running conventions and responsible for Growly now too? Are they psychic for what they "should" know? If you can't even make a coherent case here, there's no hope of convincing a sane person to pick up the personal army crusade in public. Yes Boozy "should" have personally prosecuted Sangie and Growly and flipped Growly's dealer table over and is their defender because he didn't. The things you expect are insane.


----------



## Dahmer (Jul 12, 2022)

jacklondon said:


> Nigga he has it expunged, which as the other posters explained, fucks with what can and can't be engaged. What business dealings on what timeline? Are these conflated people also the ones running conventions and responsible for Growly now too? Are they psychic for what they "should" know? If you can't even make a coherent case here, there's no hope of convincing a sane person to pick up the personal army crusade in public. Yes Boozy "should" have personally prosecuted Sangie and Growly and flipped Growly's dealer table over, but the things you expect are insane.


Even if his records are expunged it does not negate the fact that he was convicted on charges of trying to sexually assault a child. 

Nigga no one is asking for a personal army but at least don't fucking hang out with and endorse the business of known pedophiles and double down on it when you're made aware that he wants to fuck kids.  

I literally said no one is expecting Boozy to pursue legal action against Sangie, you illiterate fuck.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 12, 2022)

Anyone giving Boozy credit as a lawyer would do well to keep in mind that anyone on the internet who becomes famous for _being _something, and not for actually _doing _something, is likely going to be mediocre at best, and almost _guaranteed _to be talking out of their ass about things outside of their speciality. Any lawyer with time to be on twitter and become a furry celebrity isn't going to be _working_ all that much. Same with streamers and youtubers, if you think Rekieta (and his orbiters) or Legal Eagle are paragons of their craft, you've got another thing coming. Same with Kage or Chise talking about how they're scientists who somehow find the time to manage their furry activities and post 10+ times a day on twitter.

Also, last I checked whatever work Boozy does is in _civil_ litigation. He's the guy you call when you want to fleece some shekels off some restaurant because you found a hair in your salad. I'm sure he's at the very least literate, but he clearly has more things in mind than just law. Hell, his bio on twitter now has him as an aspiring _comedian_. That should tell you something about how much focus he's putting on his work.


----------



## jacklondon (Jul 12, 2022)

Dahmer said:


> Even if his records are expunged it does not negate the fact that he was convicted on charges of trying to sexually assault a child.
> 
> Nigga no one is asking for a personal army but at least don't fucking hang out with and endorse the business of known pedophiles and double down on it when you're made aware that he wants to fuck kids.
> 
> I literally said no one is expecting Boozy to pursue legal action against Sangie, you illiterate fuck.


Yes of course, Attorney Dahmer Esq., any lawyer can make any callout you demand, if we mush timelines around to put psychic powers on them, ignore court evidence standards, conflate them with every other popufur and convention owner, and expect them to trust one triggered SJW whose list of exaggerations and grievances grows longer every time they post.

This kind of behavior just undoes any good that comes from keeping receipts and having threads.


----------



## Dahmer (Jul 12, 2022)

jacklondon said:


> Yes of course, Attorney Dahmer Esq., any lawyer can make any callout you demand, if we mush timelines around to put psychic powers on them, ignore court evidence standards, conflate them with every other popufur and convention owner, and expect them to trust one triggered SJW whose list of exaggerations and grievances grows longer every time they post.


Are you actually retarded or being an idiot on purpose.

No one was asking Boozy to pursue a legal case. No one was asking Boozy to post a callout.

Sangie is still a known pedophile who still actively discusses how he wants to fuck kids and anyone who is knowingly engaging and promoting him, after being informed of his prior criminal convictions of being *an actual pedophile* should be scrutinized.


----------



## jacklondon (Jul 12, 2022)

Dahmer said:


> Sangie is still a known pedophile who still actively discusses how he wants to fuck kids and anyone who is knowingly engaging and promoting him, after being informed of his prior criminal convictions of being *an actual pedophile* should be scrutinized.



Things that happened: Boozy had his blog sponsored by Inkedfur for a brief time before the zoosadist leaks, then deleted ties to him.

Things that didn't happen: Boozy had psychic powers to know that Inkedfur was run by a pedo* and is also responsible for every other popufur and convention owner letting in other pedos**

* even though Boozy wasn't clearly interacting with Sangie, but a company with other employees, and didn't have clear legal records, just demands for callouts that he _allegedly_ heard from one triggered SJW whose unreliability grows clearer the more they post
* and the zoosadist leaks had not come out yet
** not all of these people had any business ties with Sangie or his company either, or did anything more than ignore a triggered SJW


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Jul 12, 2022)

I haven't had enough to drink to deal with people arguing that someone having their criminal record expunged somehow absolves them of having diddled a kid in the first place.


----------



## jacklondon (Jul 12, 2022)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> I haven't had enough to drink to deal with people arguing that someone having their criminal record expunged somehow absolves them of having diddled a kid in the first place.


You could try to point out where that happened, or understand that it affects where and how the info is received, but I haven't had enough to drink to look at any more pretend lawyering. Overextending your case is the same as not having a good one in the first place.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Jul 12, 2022)

This thread.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jul 12, 2022)

Fucking hell can everyone stop shitting up this thread and go shit up the sergie thread? At least then it will be on topic. You're all more autistic than I am.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Jul 12, 2022)

billydero said:


> Looks like Chise is still butthurt that people don’t take her seriously because she’s a furry:
> 
> View attachment 3467968


You know, Chise. I would recommend you to have a sense of humor about it. But that'll scare your tits off, wouldn't it?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 12, 2022)

TheRetardKing said:


> You know, Chise. I would recommend you to have a sense of humor about it. But that'll scare your tits off, wouldn't it?


Careful with your words there. With how many trannies are in the fandom, some girl's tits being literally scared off her chest is not as far-fetched as it once seemed.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jul 12, 2022)

billydero said:


> Looks like Chise is still butthurt that people don’t take her seriously because she’s a furry:
> 
> View attachment 3467968
> 
> ...


My favourite part of this is the out right admitting that the furry fandom is inherently capitalistic despite what others say with "good merch ain't cheap". Blowing money on meaningless merchandise, but don't worry the sex keeps out the capitalism.

Though my pet furfag had a great way to describe the furry-capitalism relationship today while we were laughing at some personal lolcows together getting ready for work: "It's the sexualization that makes furries so capitalistic". Before pointing at the Bad Dragon body pillow she bought as a joke to say she "owns a bad dragon".


----------



## John Freeman (Jul 12, 2022)

Colorado Fur said:


> His record is expunged. Get your facts straight, my nigga. While I deeply desire to argue more with morons who don't understand liability and legal process, the thread should get brought back on topic.


I don’t think you’re trying to defend Sangie, but why are you defending dogpatch? Dog patch new about sangies dicey past, and didn’t care until the heat got too hot for comfort. He only cut ties when it was convenient. I don’t think anybody would have expected a full blow hit piece but maybe a callout tweet or at least privately cutting ties. A fucking unfollow?


----------



## The Eighth Tsar (Jul 13, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> My favourite part of this is the out right admitting that the furry fandom is inherently capitalistic despite what others say with "good merch ain't cheap". Blowing money on meaningless merchandise, but don't worry the sex keeps out the capitalism.
> 
> Though my pet furfag had a great way to describe the furry-capitalism relationship today while we were laughing at some personal lolcows together getting ready for work: "It's the sexualization that makes furries so capitalistic". Before pointing at the Bad Dragon body pillow she bought as a joke to say she "owns a bad dragon".


A lot of furry artists are like "gotta keep this anti-capitalist façade going even though I'm making a lot of money with porn because sex sells."


----------



## Colorado Fur (Jul 13, 2022)

John Freeman said:


> I don’t think you’re trying to defend Sangie,


You're so far off base it could get its own thread about the ops behind it, which are so close right now you're practically stepping in them. DPP never had sponsorship with Sangie and isn't a lawyer, so you're even farther off base than this thread was about Boozy. DPP is why several conventions updated policies to ban sex offenders including Sangie. Policy changes don't happen by callout tweets. For a just as effective tactic as tweets you could try sticking pins in a voodoo doll. Conventions also won't speak about that and the reason why is why lawyers cost so much.

Here's a blast from the past a radio newscaster tweeted the other week, from when the Mets were at Anthrocon 13 years ago.


			https://twitter.com/TJ_Cavanagh/status/1543042143043862529


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jul 13, 2022)

When did this thread go from documenting furry drama, to actively taking part in its own furry drama?   

I mean it’s still funny to watch though.


----------



## Cringe newfag (Jul 13, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> When did this thread go from documenting furry drama, to actively taking part in its own furry drama?
> 
> I mean it’s still funny to watch though.


I guess you could say the thread has gone to the dogs.


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Jul 13, 2022)

Curious that this thread got two farmers who hadn't really been active in months to come storming into this thread with some weird-ass defenses of people who don't need or deserve white knights.


----------



## Chromatic Collector (Jul 13, 2022)

The Eighth Tsar said:


> A lot of furry artists are like "gotta keep this anti-capitalist façade going even though I'm making a lot of money with porn because sex sells."


It's either that or they jump through hoops to explain why what they're doing isn't captailism.


----------



## Sharklaser (Jul 13, 2022)

Colorado Fur said:


> You're so far off base it could get its own thread about the ops behind it, which are so close right now you're practically stepping in them. DPP never had sponsorship with Sangie and isn't a lawyer, so you're even farther off base than this thread was about Boozy. DPP is why several conventions updated policies to ban sex offenders including Sangie. Policy changes don't happen by callout tweets. For a just as effective tactic as tweets you could try sticking pins in a voodoo doll. Conventions also won't speak about that and the reason why is why lawyers cost so much.
> 
> Here's a blast from the past a radio newscaster tweeted the other week, from when the Mets were at Anthrocon 13 years ago.
> 
> ...


Oh, no Keith. That beaver is a more than a "pet".


----------



## Plaguemine (Jul 13, 2022)

https://www.furtrack.com/
		


Rate me late, randomly bumped into this while looking for bad suit pictures. Should be some in here as well as names, tags and other useful info depending on how each post is set up


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jul 13, 2022)

Chromatic Collector said:


> It's either that or they jump through hoops to explain why what they're doing isn't captailism.


It's usually "I am not a big company. Capitalism means big companies, with boards of directors and CEOs and corporations. I'm not that, so it's not capitalism." Yes, it's retarded logic, but I've seen it a few times with these anti-capitalist types.


----------



## Strayserval (Jul 13, 2022)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> Curious that this thread got two farmers who hadn't really been active in months to come storming into this thread with some weird-ass defenses of people who don't need or deserve white knights.


Many such cases


----------



## clownfuck (Jul 13, 2022)

The pro-life Zootopia fan comic artist is at it again, this time has a JFK assasination Zootopia comic.












Rest is here


			https://www.deviantart.com/borba/art/Never-Say-Goodbye-Extra-01-894511638


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jul 14, 2022)

clownfuck said:


> The pro-life Zootopia fan comic artist is at it again, this time has a JFK assasination Zootopia comic.
> 
> View attachment 3490286
> View attachment 3490280
> View attachment 3490288


Wow, how inaccurate. Where were the Connallys?


			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Connally#Kennedy_assassination


----------



## Fapcop (Jul 14, 2022)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> Wow, how inaccurate. Where were the Connallys?
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Connally#Kennedy_assassination



Also: JFK wasn’t a effeminate rabbit!


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jul 14, 2022)

Fapcop said:


> Also: JFK wasn’t a effeminate rabbit!


And his wife wasn’t a masculine fox!   

Have they no shame?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 14, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> And his wife wasn’t a masculine fox!
> 
> Have they no shame?


By that measure, I'd expect Marilyn Monroe in that universe to be the butchest moose to ever moose.

Or maybe a literal bull-dyke.


----------



## The Unfunny guy (Jul 15, 2022)

clownfuck said:


> The pro-life Zootopia fan comic artist is at it again, this time has a JFK assasination Zootopia comic.
> 
> View attachment 3490286
> View attachment 3490280
> ...


"Terrorists win"  MVP: Bob


----------



## Rukario (Jul 15, 2022)

clownfuck said:


> The pro-life Zootopia fan comic artist is at it again, this time has a JFK assasination Zootopia comic.
> 
> View attachment 3490286
> View attachment 3490280
> ...


I never even wanted to wonder if or when the JFK conspiracy theorists would get attracted to a cartoon bunny and make bad fan comics in response. Next up its likely the UFO conspiracy theorists will get involved, and I DO NOT want to see what they come up with...


----------



## Bobby Moriah (Jul 16, 2022)

The Eighth Tsar said:


> A lot of furry artists are like "gotta keep this anti-capitalist façade going even though I'm making a lot of money with porn because sex sells."


idk i guess i understand why they do it cause if you're trying to run a furry porn business and your clients are coom brained furfag commies admiting "yeah i do it for the shekels" is gonna make them angry and stop giving you their life savings 
but yeah its cringe and annoying watching motherfuckers making thousands of dollars a month complaining about "muh capitalism"


----------



## D.Va (Jul 16, 2022)

twitter kicks up a stink about barq’s no political slogans policy, replies are a gold mine.





			https://twitter.com/captainhonk/status/1548084214397952001
		


barq attribute this to being a “mistake” and supposedly rescinds this policy.





			https://twitter.com/barqofficial/status/1548220625994412033


----------



## Cringe newfag (Jul 16, 2022)

D.Va said:


> twitter kicks up a stink about barq’s no political slogans policy, replies are a gold mine.
> View attachment 3496941
> 
> 
> ...


Will they still ban you for any normal political sloganeering?

If they at least just get rid of the rule entirely that'd be fine (but stupid since most normal people want to just get away from it all), but I doubt they are being morally consistent.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 16, 2022)

honestly it's fucking stupid that furry sites/forums don't just have a "political shitzone" containment section, it's the best answer to the retarded "no politics we're just lovey dovey murry purry furries" and "everything is political" debate that rises up every time a community becomes big enough.


----------



## The_MmmBop_Gang (Jul 16, 2022)

clownfuck said:


> The pro-life Zootopia fan comic artist is at it again, this time has a JFK assasination Zootopia comic.
> 
> View attachment 3490286
> View attachment 3490280
> ...



My urge to shout WHAT THE FUCK is overridden by the sheer absurd hilarity of this fucking shit. Like WHY make 
this? It's so bizarre but I fucking love it.

Just realized the fox is the dude in drag hahaha wtfff


----------



## Pukebucket (Jul 16, 2022)

The_MmmBop_Gang said:


> My urge to shout WHAT THE FUCK is overridden by the sheer absurd hilarity of this fucking shit. Like WHY make
> this? It's so bizarre but I fucking love it.
> 
> Just realized the fox is the dude in drag hahaha wtfff


It's actually not. After the abortion comic, the creator decided to continue the story where, after binge-drinking and sleeping with hookers, Nick tries to go back to Judy only to find out she's become a lesbian and has been dating a female fox, so they have another big dramatic altercation about it and years after Nick meets Judy again in public and finds out she's become like the mayor of Zootopia and started dressing like Ellen Degeneres or something, with her fox wife and (heavily implied third-world adoptee lol) children and they sort of get closure.

And then this comic happens where Judy gets JFK'd in front of her wife and kids but it turns out she didn't really, it was just strawberry jam or something.

The entire comic reads as like a elaborate trollfic honestly, but credit to Borba for sticking with it for this long I guess.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 17, 2022)

Pukebucket said:


> The entire comic reads as like a elaborate trollfic honestly, but credit to Borba for sticking with it for this long I guess.


What's especially weird is the art quality is actually really good.


----------



## The_MmmBop_Gang (Jul 17, 2022)

Pukebucket said:


> It's actually not. After the abortion comic, the creator decided to continue the story where, after binge-drinking and sleeping with hookers, Nick tries to go back to Judy only to find out she's become a lesbian and has been dating a female fox, so they have another big dramatic altercation about it and years after Nick meets Judy again in public and finds out she's become like the mayor of Zootopia and started dressing like Ellen Degeneres or something, with her fox wife and (heavily implied third-world adoptee lol) children and they sort of get closure.
> 
> And then this comic happens where Judy gets JFK'd in front of her wife and kids but it turns out she didn't really, it was just strawberry jam or something.
> 
> The entire comic reads as like a elaborate trollfic honestly, but credit to Borba for sticking with it for this long I guess.



Autistic as fuck but the absurdity is off the fucking charts so I kinda like it. 

Certainly makes me crack up, either way.


----------



## Thistle (Jul 19, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> honestly it's fucking stupid that furry sites/forums don't just have a "political shitzone" containment section, it's the best answer to the retarded "no politics we're just lovey dovey murry purry furries" and "everything is political" debate that rises up every time a community becomes big enough.


IIRC, Furaffinity Forums used to have a political shitzone, then that got nuked for being too 'problematic' for moderation.


----------



## D.Va (Jul 19, 2022)

you don't want a political forum for the same reason null decided to privatise A&N here. it just attracts broken, low value posters who just want to argue with people. terminally online furries have it bad enough not being able to communicate for five seconds without dropping a political slogan.


----------



## You Say Food Oh (Jul 19, 2022)

This guy’s been an entertaining watch


So a few months ago, I came across this fairly sizable artist who announced in a journal that he was going to an hero himself. His shouts were flooded with concerned followers while he went silent for a couple days. When he returned, his next upload was his updated commission guidelines, rather than addressing the journal.
Among the hilariously specific conditions, the part about un-following him is important.

Nothing happened after that, but lately he’s been venting about his autism and how he’s hated despite being talented


----------



## Thistle (Jul 19, 2022)

You Say Food Oh said:


> This guy’s been an entertaining watch
> View attachment 3505896
> So a few months ago, I came across this fairly sizable artist who announced in a journal that he was going to an hero himself. His shouts were flooded with concerned followers while he went silent for a couple days. When he returned, his next upload was his updated commission guidelines, rather than addressing the journal.View attachment 3505901
> Among the hilariously specific conditions, the part about un-following him is important.
> ...


Not another phoneposting tard who didn't scale down their images...


----------



## Gaymead (Jul 20, 2022)

Estelle Ellis, an English voice actress noted for her main role of Krystal (along with the additional roles of Queen Earthwalker and Mother Thorntail) in the _Star Fox Adventures_ video game, as well as a _few_ other roles in other games such as _Grabbed by the Ghoulies_, _Perfect Dark Zero_, and not much else, has been courting thirsty furries in regards to her portrayal of the OG Blue Space Vixen Furry Waifu, especially since she would be voicing her lines for an upcoming mod for _Half-Life 2_ (which I covered here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/half-life-thread.116251/post-11674442); One such furry is Yawg/@ThatYawgGuy/Adam Harding*, a fourty-four(?) year-old furry pornographic artist from Abbotsford, British Colombia  , who, for nearly twenty years, has been making porn of Krystal and the cast of the _Star Fox_ Franchise, as well as other furry characters such as Renamon from _Digimon_, Callie Briggs from _SWAT Kats_, Jenny from _Bucky O'Hare_, Princess Luna from _My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic_, and other furry waifus, as well as the comic _The Legend of Jenny & Renamon_. 

It all started when Estelle requested fan art of Krystal enjoying the hot sun, rather than bear with the intolerable heat wave going on in England herself (https://twitter.com/RealKrystalFox/status/1548732387898654727, https://archive.ph/D0tHG), and Adam asked if she would like cat-Krystal or fox-Krystal (https://twitter.com/ThatYawgGuy/status/1548769615773282304, https://archive.ph/fpOi1). later, Yawg quote-retweeted her original tweet with a drawing of Krystal with a Slurpee, a.k.a. a "Legally Distinct Partially Frozen Crushed Ice Beveragee[sic]", that he made for Ellis (https://twitter.com/ThatYawgGuy/status/1548962471439806465, https://archive.ph/HvpP1). Ellis later quote-retweeted his piece, saying that she wished she had Krystal's abs (https://twitter.com/RealKrystalFox/status/1548962886936059904, https://archive.ph/eJ6oA); Here is the piece in question:




			https://web.archive.org/web/20220720142729/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FX8FEetUsAAdq7m?format=jpg&name=orig
		


Yesterday, while Yawg was streaming on Picarto, his chat was talking about he got retweeted by Estelle, and Yawg said that he would be watching
her livestream on Saturday at noon.







Later, Yawg qrt'ed Ellis again with a new piece that he did during his stream (https://twitter.com/ThatYawgGuy/status/1549547958869209089 (archive.md is SNAFU'ed atm); below is the second piece




			https://web.archive.org/web/20220720143603/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FYEXVVnUsAAMweB?format=jpg&name=orig
		


Perhaps the reason Yawg is attempting to get senpai to notice him is so he could have something more substantial for his annual Krystal Appreciation Month, or KrAM, that he's going to host this upcoming August.

**********​
For more information about Yawg, here is an interview that he did






Your browser is not able to display this video.






			
				Link to Yawg's Socials said:
			
		

> https://www.furaffinity.net/user/yawg - Yawg's FA Account
> https://twitter.com/ThatYawgGuy/with_replies - Yawg's Twitter Account
> https://www.picarto.tv/Yawg - Yawg's Picarto.tv Account
> https://www.youtube.com/user/Yawg - Yawg's YouTube Channel
> ...



https://twitter.com/RealKrystalFox/with_replies - Estelle Ellis's Twitter Account

https://www.imdb.com/name/nm1632557/ - Ellis's IMDb Page


----------



## Disgusting Furry (Jul 20, 2022)

ManedWolfy came back a few days ago. So I guess enough time has gone by for the cancer charity drama to settle down.
There's a few retweets involving furries having sex in fursuits, nothing too special.
And I guess he never misses a chance to post himself naked.


Spoiler: Naked man




Twitter | Archive


----------



## Dahmer (Jul 20, 2022)

Disgusting Furry said:


> ManedWolfy came back a few days ago. So I guess enough time has gone by for the cancer charity drama to settle down.
> There's a few retweets involving furries having sex in fursuits, nothing too special.
> And I guess he never misses a chance to post himself naked.
> 
> ...


The fuck is wrong with his body, nigga got two sets of hips.


----------



## Lion (Jul 21, 2022)

how are you skinny and have love handles at the same time.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jul 21, 2022)

Disgusting Furry said:


> ManedWolfy came back a few days ago. So I guess enough time has gone by for the cancer charity drama to settle down.
> There's a few retweets involving furries having sex in fursuits, nothing too special.
> And I guess he never misses a chance to post himself naked.
> 
> ...


The backwards head is hilarious. Not because "haha reverse butt", but because it looks like someone murdered him and hung him up by the wrists as an example of what degenerates like him deserve. Not even saying furries deserve death or anything. He just looks like the first victim in a horror movie about a killer targeting gays.


----------



## Dr.Troonenstein (Jul 21, 2022)

A Troonfur reacts predictably to Roe vs. Wade;


Spoiler






https://www.furaffinity.net/view/47822145/ (Archive)


You know, seeing these spergs act like this court decision is the beginning of a mass rollback of women’s rights to the 19th century is both hilarious and sad. I guess The Handmaid’s Tale is to blame for this. That book & it’s tv adaptation are basically the feminist equivalent of 50s red scare propaganda.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jul 21, 2022)

Disgusting Furry said:


> ManedWolfy came back a few days ago. So I guess enough time has gone by for the cancer charity drama to settle down.
> There's a few retweets involving furries having sex in fursuits, nothing too special.
> And I guess he never misses a chance to post himself naked.
> 
> ...


This is a photo of a body that is going to disintegrate rapidly.


----------



## Cringe newfag (Jul 21, 2022)

Dr.Troonenstein said:


> A Troonfur reacts predictably to Roe vs. Wade;
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Cynical cash-grabbing Russian artists have already turned that into a Template. You can see them on YCH websites, alongside the million shitty X-Pride auctions. So expect to see a lot more art like this, with random Fursonas all done in the same shitty style in this exact pose.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 22, 2022)

Cringe newfag said:


> Cynical cash-grabbing Russian artists have already turned that into a Template.


It's hard to blame anyone for ripping off furries, much less SJW furries, as if there are many furfags left who aren't.


----------



## Poxy Fuckwit (Jul 24, 2022)

Gaymead said:


> Estelle Ellis, an English voice actress noted for her main role of Krystal (along with the additional roles of Queen Earthwalker and Mother Thorntail) in the _Star Fox Adventures_ video game, as well as a _few_ other roles in other games such as _Grabbed by the Ghoulies_, _Perfect Dark Zero_, and not much else, has been courting thirsty furries in regards to her portrayal of the OG Blue Space Vixen Furry Waifu, especially since she would be voicing her lines for an upcoming mod for _Half-Life 2_ (which I covered here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/half-life-thread.116251/post-11674442); One such furry is Yawg/@ThatYawgGuy/Adam Harding*, a fourty-four(?) year-old furry pornographic artist from Abbotsford, British Colombia  , who, for nearly twenty years, has been making porn of Krystal and the cast of the _Star Fox_ Franchise, as well as other furry characters such as Renamon from _Digimon_, Callie Briggs from _SWAT Kats_, Jenny from _Bucky O'Hare_, Princess Luna from _My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic_, and other furry waifus, as well as the comic _The Legend of Jenny & Renamon_.
> 
> It all started when Estelle requested fan art of Krystal enjoying the hot sun, rather than bear with the intolerable heat wave going on in England herself (https://twitter.com/RealKrystalFox/status/1548732387898654727, https://archive.ph/D0tHG), and Adam asked if she would like cat-Krystal or fox-Krystal (https://twitter.com/ThatYawgGuy/status/1548769615773282304, https://archive.ph/fpOi1). later, Yawg quote-retweeted her original tweet with a drawing of Krystal with a Slurpee, a.k.a. a "Legally Distinct Partially Frozen Crushed Ice Beveragee[sic]", that he made for Ellis (https://twitter.com/ThatYawgGuy/status/1548962471439806465, https://archive.ph/HvpP1). Ellis later quote-retweeted his piece, saying that she wished she had Krystal's abs (https://twitter.com/RealKrystalFox/status/1548962886936059904, https://archive.ph/eJ6oA); Here is the piece in question:
> 
> ...


Estelle has probably been aware of Krystal porn for years if not over two decades, She hasn't worked for Nintendo since that game so she probably doesn't care too much. Would be funny to see her partake in porn animations though, then all of it would be considered "canon"


----------



## Coolio55 (Jul 24, 2022)

Dr. Kaffergood said:


> Estelle has probably been aware of Krystal porn for years if not over two decades, She hasn't worked for Nintendo since that game so she probably doesn't care too much. Would be funny to see her partake in porn animations though, then all of it would be considered "canon"


She's fully aware and not a fan. She's currently working with the guy making the "Replace Alyx with Krystal" HL2 mod to replace all the vocals with her voice and she asked him to tone down the boob physics.
I've never noticed the boob physics in that mod so I can't tell if she's being overzealous or not but I can't blame her too much considering the absolute DELUGE of porn Krystal got despite being a semi-obscure character from a crap spinoff game.
Just a quick look at e621 and Krystal's at 11k images whereas Fox McCloud is only at 8k and Falco and Wolf are only at 4k.
Ps. Does anyone have any fucking idea why this is the case? I'm assuming it's because the furry fandom exploded in popularity in the early 2000's and Krystal and Renamon gained legendary status due to being the FOTM characters at the time.


----------



## Cringe newfag (Jul 24, 2022)

Coolio55 said:


> She's fully aware and not a fan. She's currently working with the guy making the "Replace Alyx with Krystal" HL2 mod to replace all the vocals with her voice and she asked him to tone down the boob physics.
> I've never noticed the boob physics in that mod so I can't tell if she's being overzealous or not but I can't blame her too much considering the absolute DELUGE of porn Krystal got despite being a semi-obscure character from a crap spinoff game.
> Just a quick look at e621 and Krystal's at 11k images whereas Fox McCloud is only at 8k and Falco and Wolf are only at 4k.
> Ps. Does anyone have any fucking idea why this is the case? I'm assuming it's because the furry fandom exploded in popularity in the early 2000's and Krystal and Renamon gained legendary status due to being the FOTM characters at the time.


Because she's a big titty anthro female, and most Furries are horny straight men. Fox and such have fans but they are gay, and gay Furries are the minority. Male characters are generally less sexualised too so draw less attention.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 24, 2022)

Cringe newfag said:


> Because she's a big titty anthro female, and most Furries are horny straight men. Fox and such have fans but they are gay, and gay Furries are the minority. Male characters are generally less sexualised too so draw less attention.


Long story short, furries just like tits, wide hips, and thighs that could crush watermelons. Read: hypersexualized female characteristics. The deluge of trannies (read: horny straight men) these past few years hasn't changed that, they just resulted in more dicks hanging between the aforementioned thunderthighs.


----------



## Jimjamjollyjee (Jul 24, 2022)

Cringe newfag said:


> Because she's a big titty anthro female, and most Furries are horny straight men. Fox and such have fans but they are gay, and gay Furries are the minority. Male characters are generally less sexualised too so draw less attention.


It's mostly gay/lgbtq furfags, being straight is a fucking minority nowadays


----------



## Coolio55 (Jul 24, 2022)

Cringe newfag said:


> Because she's a big titty anthro female, and most Furries are horny straight men. Fox and such have fans but they are gay, and gay Furries are the minority. Male characters are generally less sexualised too so draw less attention.


I'd debate gays being a minority. From my gut feeling I'd say it's actually leaning towards gays these days but on e621 it's 1616 (male) vs 1716 (female) so they're about the same. Maybe legacy content could account for this (changing demographics and all) but there's also the problem of twitter amplifying all the homosexuality.
I've personally noticed that a lot of the furry games tend to lean towards gay content though.
I'm not wondering (physically at least) why Krystal is so well liked, I'm just wondering why such an obscure character became such a phenomenon. Renamon makes sense because Digimon was shit hot back in the day. I guess I'm just looping back to my "early 2000's explosion" theory.


----------



## Rukario (Jul 24, 2022)

Coolio55 said:


> I'd debate gays being a minority. From my gut feeling I'd say it's actually leaning towards gays these days but on e621 it's 1616 (male) vs 1716 (female) so they're about the same. Maybe legacy content could account for this (changing demographics and all) but there's also the problem of twitter amplifying all the homosexuality.
> I've personally noticed that a lot of the furry games tend to lean towards gay content though.
> I'm not wondering (physically at least) why Krystal is so well liked, I'm just wondering why such an obscure character became such a phenomenon. Renamon makes sense because Digimon was shit hot back in the day. I guess I'm just looping back to my "early 2000's explosion" theory.


I think one factor might be that there has been an explosion in the amount of MLP porn since 2010 due to the Brony fandom, and most of them were straight adult men. Krystal was a well-loved character in the early 2000s after her appearance in Starfox Adventures depicted and clothed like a anthropomorphic Lara Croft. Zootopia as well brought interest to furry porn for those who aren't into furries.

Looking at it all, I say the increase in straight furry porn is more to do that its aimed towards non-furries rather than a changing furry demographic. There's more non-furries than furries, so its a more lucrative market to go after. The amount of people online who want to fuck Judy Hopps but not get dressed in a fursuit (after not washing for three weeks) is unbelievable.


----------



## The Eighth Tsar (Jul 24, 2022)

Phone post, but in a survey of about 1200 furries at anthrocon 2018, only 20% of them identified as 100% straight.
Here's the results for the survey in full


----------



## Corn Flakes (Jul 24, 2022)

The Eighth Tsar said:


> Phone post, but in a survey of about 1200 furries at anthrocon 2018, only 20% of them identified as 100% straight.
> Here's the results for the survey in full View attachment 3523643


I guarantee you, 99% of those bisexuals, pansexuals, asexuals, something elses, and I-don't-knows are primarily into women.

And yes, even the asexuals. It's no secret that "asexual" among furries usually just means "gave up trying to find someone who would put up with their horny autism".


----------



## Sintharia (Jul 24, 2022)

Coolio55 said:


> I'd debate gays being a minority. From my gut feeling I'd say it's actually leaning towards gays these days but on e621 it's 1616 (male) vs 1716 (female) so they're about the same. Maybe legacy content could account for this (changing demographics and all) but there's also the problem of twitter amplifying all the homosexuality.
> I've personally noticed that a lot of the furry games tend to lean towards gay content though.
> I'm not wondering (physically at least) why Krystal is so well liked, I'm just wondering why such an obscure character became such a phenomenon. Renamon makes sense because Digimon was shit hot back in the day. I guess I'm just looping back to my "early 2000's explosion" theory.


Old furry was more straight men than gay men. It's why the old gay furries freak the fuck out over anything that they feel remotely resembles the "Burned Furs" movement.

Modern furry has become a queer haven, fueled by the whole "We accept everyone and our kinks are on display" bullshit. It's not uncommon for younger folks to come out as queer and then suddenly have a fursona on top of it.


----------



## Coolio55 (Jul 24, 2022)

Rukario said:


> I think one factor might be that there has been an explosion in the amount of MLP porn since 2010 due to the Brony fandom, and most of them were straight adult men. Krystal was a well-loved character in the early 2000s after her appearance in Starfox Adventures depicted and clothed like a anthropomorphic Lara Croft. Zootopia as well brought interest to furry porn for those who aren't into furries.
> 
> Looking at it all, I say the increase in straight furry porn is more to do that its aimed towards non-furries rather than a changing furry demographic. There's more non-furries than furries, so its a more lucrative market to go after. The amount of people online who want to fuck Judy Hopps but not get dressed in a fursuit (after not washing for three weeks) is unbelievable.


I actually meant that legacy content would have more straight stuff like what @Sintharia said but then again Associated Student Bodies (gay collage comic) was apparently massive (and ripped off a million times from all the jokes you hear) although there was a lot of straight stuff like Genus (not male) and Furrlough

You bring up another interesting point. Bringing in "non-furries". This is semi true but then we start to drift into the old chestnut of what actually defines a furry.
I'd say that "people online who want to fuck Judy Hopps but not get dressed in a fursuit" definately describes a furry. I understand that the common sanitized "people who are interested in anthropomorphic animals" line is bunk but your previous description matches the image in my head at least.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jul 24, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> I guarantee you, 99% of those bisexuals, pansexuals, asexuals, something elses, and I-don't-knows are primarily into women.
> 
> And yes, even the asexuals. It's no secret that "asexual" among furries usually just means "gave up trying to find someone who would put up with their horny autism".


There are a ton of "jailhouse gay" or "only gay for furry porn" furries.  In a RL gay situation you better believe most of them are going to realize that they don't like dick/ass as much as they thought they did.  Chalk it up to the fandom being a sausagefest and furries tending to be desperate for a coom, and the legit gay ones being way more likely to self-report as such in various fashions.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 24, 2022)

Cringe newfag said:


> Because she's a big titty anthro female, and most Furries are horny straight men. Fox and such have fans but they are gay, and gay Furries are the minority. Male characters are generally less sexualised too so draw less attention.


I think it has been a long, long time since that's been the case.


----------



## Mikoyan (Jul 24, 2022)

Jailhouse or not, Furry's been gay as fuck since the mid 90s. If anything it's getting _straighter_. Some Furry artists used to get badgered for drawing straight way back in the day.


----------



## Claude Speed (Jul 24, 2022)

The Eighth Tsar said:


> Phone post, but in a survey of about 1200 furries at anthrocon 2018, only 20% of them identified as 100% straight.
> Here's the results for the survey in full View attachment 3523643


Why was there a need of a survey of how many furries identify as straight/gay/bi/whatever, at a convention? What do they do with these statistics anyway? It ain't like it matters anyway, they're all degenerates more or less.


----------



## Kh0rg0sKhul (Jul 24, 2022)

Claude Speed said:


> Why was there a need of a survey of how many furries identify as straight/gay/bi/whatever, at a convention? What do they do with these statistics anyway? It ain't like it matters anyway, they're all degenerates more or less.


Just the Eljibbity community trying to pat itself on the back or some shit.


----------



## Claude Speed (Jul 24, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> I guarantee you, 99% of those bisexuals, pansexuals, asexuals, something elses, and I-don't-knows are primarily into women.
> 
> And yes, even the asexuals. It's no secret that "asexual" among furries usually just means "gave up trying to find someone who would put up with their horny autism".


This is the same thing as people who want to be troons. They think gender/sex is a social construct, yet want to transition into the opposite sex. (plot twist: there are only two. rest is made up nonsense ) But with furries, it don't really matter anyway.


----------



## Desumorphine (Jul 24, 2022)

There's a huge amount of furries that are "bi/pan-sexual as long as it's artwork" and will probably answer as such so that statistic means fuck all.
Let's also not forget that it's easy to get biased because it's always the whacky gays and bi ones that you actually see and hear about. Vanilla and straights tend to keep quiet because they want nothing to do with the crowd that needs recognition all the time.


----------



## Mikoyan (Jul 24, 2022)

Claude Speed said:


> Why was there a need of a survey of how many furries identify as straight/gay/bi/whatever, at a convention? What do they do with these statistics anyway? It ain't like it matters anyway, they're all degenerates more or less.


It's a source of grant funds for Dr. Gerbasi and of postgrad work for her students. It's a sort of grift.


----------



## The Eighth Tsar (Jul 24, 2022)

Claude Speed said:


> Why was there a need of a survey of how many furries identify as straight/gay/bi/whatever, at a convention? What do they do with these statistics anyway? It ain't like it matters anyway, they're all degenerates more or less.


Well with statistics you can easier back why furries are degens


----------



## Thistle (Jul 25, 2022)

Ed...Ward...? (https://www.thedealersden.com/listing/nina-chimera-quadsuit/221087 | https://archive.ph/wip/SGKAk )


----------



## Furry Troon (Jul 25, 2022)

Thistle said:


> Ed...Ward...?


actually based, I wanna traumatize people at an anime con with it


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jul 25, 2022)

Furries have been raging on Twitter today over a controversial decision by the VRChat developers (since the game has such a large furry following behind it). The quick version: VRChat implemented an anti-cheat service that detects if you're running any mods, and if you are, will prevent the game from getting past the title screen. Most people feel like this is a dumb change, and this anti-cheat was implemented without any prior warning or announcement.




(tweet) (archive)




(full blog post) (archive)


The quote tweets are a complete salt mine of angry furries (and I'm not going to bother archiving most of these takes), I'll try to summarize some of the more notable takes I've seen:



Spoiler: Lots of Salt



-It doesn't solve two of the more common malicious problems with VRChat: avatar ripping (digging into your game's cache folder, extracting someone's personal avatar the game downloaded for you from the cached data, then uploading it for yourself/personal gain) and Avatar Crashers (Avatars that are explicitly coded with certain animations/shaders that will cause other players to crash) and actually makes the problem worse. One of the most commonly used mods was an anti-crasher mod that fixed an issue that developers haven't fixed in years.










-It prevents people from installing helpful (non-malicious) mods. There's an entire suite of mods designed to make the game more accessible to disabled people that are completely ruined by this update.






-It probably won't stop malicious mods, as they're explicitly designed to evade anti-cheat anyways.








-VRChat considers AMD's FSR tool a mod, lmao. For those not tech-savvy, AMD "FidelityFX Super Resolution" is a feature included built into the software of some AMD graphic cards that renders a game at a lower resolution, then upscales it to a higher one, giving you a boost in fidelity/framerate at the expense of some graphic quality (thus you get better performance out of less powerful pcs). Worth noting that in my experience with the program, VRChat has literally no graphical options to adjust in-game.






-Apparently, the anti-cheat is so shitty that it detects using the Unity editors as a mod (aka the software people use to create content for the game in the first place.)






Interesting to note that in all the quote tweets I skimmed through, not a single person has mentioned that VRChat has done little (if at all) to moderate people actually using the game inappropriately. The moderation has come under fire in the past for not doing more to protect minors or remove groomers on their platform (eg, the entire Hypnotist Sappho shitshow probably being the most prominent example of this).

In summary, I would like to thank VRChat for giving me entertaining schizo posts from angry furries to read for the rest of the week.

EDIT: the game is getting review-bombed HARD on Steam. I've seen similar review bombs happen when other games have controversial updates, but I have never seen a ratio this dramatic in less than 8 hours of an announcement.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Jul 25, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Furries have been raging on Twitter today over a controversial decision by the VRChat developers (since the game has such a large furry following behind it). The quick version: VRChat implemented an anti-cheat service that detects if you're running any mods, and if you are, will prevent the game from getting past the title screen. Most people feel like this is a dumb change, and this anti-cheat was implemented without any prior warning or announcement.
> 
> View attachment 3528662
> (tweet) (archive)
> ...


I'm coming into this with next to no knowledge of VRChat so forgive any ignorance...

How in the hell does one 'cheat' at a glorified chat client? I know that some rooms have little games and whatnot in them but I'm confused as to why a chat program needs to implement such a thing. Can someone knowledgeable about this tell the rest of the class what this is supposed to do?

EDIT: And right as I make this post I click the sub button in your post giving me the info I was curious about. Rate me retarded.


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Jul 25, 2022)

A cornucopia of furry logic


----------



## D.Va (Jul 25, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Furries have been raging on Twitter today over a controversial decision by the VRChat developers (since the game has such a large furry following behind it). The quick version: VRChat implemented an anti-cheat service that detects if you're running any mods, and if you are, will prevent the game from getting past the title screen. Most people feel like this is a dumb change, and this anti-cheat was implemented without any prior warning or announcement.
> 
> View attachment 3528662
> (tweet) (archive)
> ...


The obvious answer to me seems to be integrate the most popular mods as first-party features. I don't know why they didn't announce that instead of saying 'hey we added anticheat' because the core players aren't hanging around absolute strangers who want to get into secondlife goon antics. They don't care because a cheating problem does not affect them in any way.


----------



## Mikoyan (Jul 25, 2022)

D.Va said:


> The obvious answer to me seems to be integrate the most popular mods as first-party features. I don't know why they didn't announce that instead of saying 'hey we added anticheat' because the core players aren't hanging around absolute strangers who want to get into secondlife goon antics. They don't care because a cheating problem does not affect them in any way.


Off the top of my head the idea is probably 'we want our fucking cut, faggots'. With a side of maybe not allowing porn. Both of which will make furries ree.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 26, 2022)

D.Va said:


> The obvious answer to me seems to be integrate the most popular mods as first-party features. I don't know why they didn't announce that instead of saying 'hey we added anticheat' because the core players aren't hanging around absolute strangers who want to get into secondlife goon antics. They don't care because a cheating problem does not affect them in any way.


This is where we land in the problem:
VRChat's team is _slow as fuck_ when it comes to adding new features, so much so that the only addition I can think of is Physbones and that was really recent.


----------



## Pax Europaea (Jul 26, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> This is where we land in the problem:
> VRChat's team is _slow as fuck_ when it comes to adding new features, so much so that the only addition I can think of is Physbones and that was really recent.


Count me as out of the loop, but isn't the game free? Are people being entitled that they've installed a free game and now expect a huge development cycle for literally unpaid developers?


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 26, 2022)

Pax Europaea said:


> Count me as out of the loop, but isn't the game free? Are people being entitled that they've installed a free game and now expect a huge development cycle for literally unpaid developers?


The game has a subscription service since November 2020, the game should be held to the very same standard that free-to-play with subscription service MMORPG's (IE Runescape) are held at.


----------



## Dahmer (Jul 26, 2022)

Pax Europaea said:


> Count me as out of the loop, but isn't the game free? Are people being entitled that they've installed a free game and now expect a huge development cycle for literally unpaid developers?


That's not how it sounds to me. People are angry over them implementing an anti-cheat that affects QOL mods that exist to make it more useable and stable. I think people are just trying to say if you're going to make it so that QOL mods can't be used then the core game needs to have been improved on so the mods aren't necessary.


----------



## Desumorphine (Jul 26, 2022)

While I stay away from VR chat on account of being sane, I can actually understand the outrage by the community. It's no secret that the furry community is the sole reason this game got as big (read: profitable) to begin with so the devs hamfisting a solution to a not-problem that basically makes it unplayable for the core userbase is pretty retarded.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Jul 26, 2022)

As a pretty swift update to yesterday's VRChat announcement: The devs decided to go forward with the anti-cheat implementation anyways, forcing it upon everyone who has the game installed and killing all mod and accessibility options in the process.

There are now an additional 6000+ angry reviews on Steam, more than doubling the amount up since yesterday.




In addition, the original blog post announcing the update added this statement to the beginning. VRChat basically responded with "we're adding the anti-cheat despite all of the pushback. We know we killed all accessibility mods, but we'll add some in the future. Also, we won't announce what they are and have no timeline on when they'll be available."





(original blog post) (archive)

I'm not brave enough to take a look at the VRChat Discord, but I've heard it's essentially on fire and people are getting mass banned.

Rate me optimistic, but this update could single-handedly kill VRChat, holy shit


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Jul 26, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> Rate me optimistic, but this update could single-handedly kill VRChat, holy shit


I honestly do hope for this and that facebook metaverse becomes the only vrchat program in town. The salt would be legendary and optimistically speaking, child predation would be down too thanks to facebook's constant surveillance of literally everything.


----------



## Furry Troon (Jul 26, 2022)

RembrandtCourage said:


> I honestly do hope for this and that facebook metaverse becomes the only vrchat program in town. The salt would be legendary and optimistically speaking, child predation would be down too thanks to facebook's constant surveillance of literally everything.


----------



## who dare wins? (Jul 26, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> As a pretty swift update to yesterday's VRChat announcement: The devs decided to go forward with the anti-cheat implementation anyways, forcing it upon everyone who has the game installed and killing all mod and accessibility options in the process.
> 
> There are now an additional 6000+ angry reviews on Steam, more than doubling the amount up since yesterday.
> View attachment 3532820
> ...


Honestly, considering the number of animal penises, hyper futa fat furry trans avatars I've seen around and people love posting about this alongside countless private servers which are known for what is essentially matrix levels of child molestation, the furries are probably going to make their own VRChat and proceed to have it die off because devs are pedos, new one is made and the cycle continues. That or the devs decide to reverse the changes (probably wont because they likely want to sanitise their game to get more cashflow in. it makes sense from a company point of view, coomers BTFO. Just fucking use blender you tards).


----------



## Furry Troon (Jul 26, 2022)

who dare wins? said:


> the furries are probably going to make their own VRChat and proceed to have it die off because devs are pedos


much of the more open platform Neos' dev team were furries & the admins were actually pretty militant about policing that any adult content be locked in an invite only world... if only because their userbase was so small that monitoring this was actually possible

they decided to finance themselves with crypto though which went as well as you'd expect with a primarily furry userbase


----------



## who dare wins? (Jul 26, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> much of the more open platform Neos' dev team were furries & the admins were actually pretty militant about policing that any adult content be locked in an invite only world... if only because their userbase was so small that monitoring this was actually possible
> 
> they decided to finance themselves with crypto though which went as well as you'd expect with a primarily furry userbase


What is making furries hating crypto? Where did the whole theory of "it causes environmental harm" come from anyway? I genuinely wonder because people are eating it up like a genuine fucking CIA psyop. Also its outright impossible for VRChat to do that sort of tracking without going china mode on their users


----------



## Sintharia (Jul 26, 2022)

who dare wins? said:


> What is making furries hating crypto? Where did the whole theory of "it causes environmental harm" come from anyway? I genuinely wonder because people are eating it up like a genuine fucking CIA psyop. Also its outright impossible for VRChat to do that sort of tracking without going china mode on their users


Furries are broke af, and anything that drives up the cost of the graphics cards they need for their VRChat is gonna be on their shit list.

The environmental harm regarding crypto comes from the energy consumption required for mining, for running a blockchain, etc. Some of the numbers are ridiculously high, though I don’t know where it all averages out.


----------



## Kikkoman (Jul 26, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> much of the more open platform Neos' dev team were furries & the admins were actually pretty militant about policing that any adult content be locked in an invite only world... if only because their userbase was so small that monitoring this was actually possible
> 
> they decided to finance themselves with crypto though which went as well as you'd expect with a primarily furry userbase


Looks like VRC wants a slice of that pie too
(behind login gate)


----------



## Pax Europaea (Jul 27, 2022)

Dahmer said:


> That's not how it sounds to me. People are angry over them implementing an anti-cheat that affects QOL mods that exist to make it more useable and stable. I think people are just trying to say if you're going to make it so that QOL mods can't be used then the core game needs to have been improved on so the mods aren't necessary.


Makes more sense now, thanks.


The playerbase peak for now looks like it has been effected slightly, the expected playerbase peak of around 28,000+ on the 26th July was entirely absent.

This update has also made it impossible for the hearing impaired to play VRChat, as some compatibility mods that made captions for them is now banned by EAC.


----------



## Pax Europaea (Jul 27, 2022)

The VRChat Discord is similarly just as cancer as you can expect. There have been over 100,000 messages in less than two days in General 1 alone.



One of the top displaying Nitro Boosters is actively advertising people to cancel VRC+

Doxxing is also a common topic.



The message "Several people are typing" has been displayed for the past three hours.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 27, 2022)

Pax Europaea said:


> This update has also made it impossible for the hearing impaired to play VRChat, as some compatibility mods that made captions for them is now banned by EAC.


Incidentally, deliberately breaking things like this could constitute a violation of disability law in some of the nuttier states, particularly when it involves the deaf.  Some online course archive got taken down because some deaf cocksuckers sued them because it was completely impractical to provide a non-audio version of all their content.  That sucked, but taking down this shithole would be great.


----------



## Mr Metron666 (Jul 30, 2022)

Yonoir said:


> You're not missing much, really. They had a previous thread about the issue, where they blamed their friends and patrons for "NOT CATCHING THE HATE SYMBOL FOR ME" and how "I'M HUMAN I MAKE MISTAKES" but this was deleted before I could grab screenshots. There were also jewish furries in the thread chimping out for how "insensitive" Wolf was and how their apology was shit, so it really was just furries cannibalizing themselves once again.
> 
> View attachment 3165712
> Now Wolf is shifting focus on shitting on people for....putting feathers on their fursona's hair. The irony is truly impressive





billydero said:


> God damn, Tonya Song is a fuck. Whenever and wherever there’s drama over redskins in the fandom he shows up to shit the thread up and try and sell his godawful injun music.
> 
> Reminds me of the drama recently about Dreadlocks and how dat be a black thang, can’t have ‘‘em on no whitey.” Is there a prohibition yet to prevent Europeans from having lions and other African animals yet?





Lion said:


> any time there’s a “whitey doing the indian wrong” it’s always tonya song and isananika who need to screech the loudest.
> so im not surprised that isananika got cannibalized for his nazi lookalike symbols. it’s usually the loudest ones





CelestialCaves said:


> You can't make this shit up.  Yet another case of pissing off Native furries again





Lion said:


> tonya song once again has make a point that she is 100% a true injun and voice her opinion on the matter.
> 
> at this point you can't add anything that could be considered a cultural element without being attacked by the overly woke. the feather earring was harmless but i guess because only natives use feathers, it's cultural appropriation to even look at a bird and think i like feathers i'm going to use them as earrings.


Why is it that Native Americans complain about “cultural appropriation” the most? I mean, Japanese people don’t complain about non-Japanese dressing up as Ninja or Samurai, reading manga or watching anime or eating sushi. Germans don’t complain about non-Germans dressing up in lederhosen or engaging in Oktoberfest. White Americans don’t complain about non-Americans dressing up as cowboys or imitating American accents. Muslims will actually praise non-muslim women for adopting hijab. I’m British and I don’t complain about non-british doing fake cockney or posh accents, hell I wouldn’t even complain if they did it while dressed in top hat & tails and having fake crooked teeth. And I presume if they existed, the Grey aliens wouldn’t give a fig about us humans dressing up as them. But a white kid dresses up as an Indian brave for a game of Cowboys vs Indians (even if it’s one where the Indians are the good guys) and it’s all tHaT’s rAcIsT!!!


----------



## Cringe newfag (Jul 30, 2022)

Mr Metron666 said:


> Why is it that Native Americans complain about “cultural appropriation” the most? I mean, Japanese people don’t complain about non-Japanese dressing up as Ninja or Samurai, reading manga or watching anime or eating sushi. Germans don’t complain about non-Germans dressing up in lederhosen or engaging in Oktoberfest. White Americans don’t complain about non-Americans dressing up as cowboys or imitating American accents. Muslims will actually praise non-muslim women for adopting hijab. I’m British and I don’t complain about non-british doing fake cockney or posh accents, hell I wouldn’t even complain if they did it while dressed in top hat & tails and having fake crooked teeth. And I presume if they existed, the Grey aliens wouldn’t give a fig about us humans dressing up as them. But a white kid dresses up as an Indian brave for a game of Cowboys vs Indians (even if it’s one where the Indians are the good guys) and it’s all tHaT’s rAcIsT!!!


Because the Indians/Aboriginals/Eskimos/etc that complain are either rich white people with 1/64th ancestry who adopted the identity because they are narcissistic drama parasites and this is their latest grift in life, or they are true-bloods who work at "activist" organisations, like Native news sites, and so outrage is literally their job and they must find new things to be upset about. Imagine if Fox or CNN one day ran a front page saying "actually, nothing happened. Blue/Orange Man did nothing you need to worry about. No reason to keep checking with us every day. Also no need to financially support us."

Same concept with them. Activism becomes a business and a lifestyle. You stoke outrage to solicit donations and subscriptions in order to keep the lights on, pay your mortgage, and maintain your social position.

Ordinary, working class Native people with real careers and identities outside of being an Oppressed Victim don't give a shit about harmless stupid shit.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Jul 30, 2022)

Cringe newfag said:


> Because the Indians/Aboriginals/Eskimos/etc that complain are either rich white people with 1/64th ancestry who adopted the identity because they are narcissistic drama parasites and this is their latest grift in life, or they are true-bloods who work at "activist" organisations, like Native news sites, and so outrage is literally their job and they must find new things to be upset about. Imagine if Fox or CNN one day ran a front page saying "actually, nothing happened. Blue/Orange Man did nothing you need to worry about. No reason to keep checking with us every day. Also no need to financially support us."
> 
> Same concept with them. Activism becomes a business and a lifestyle. You stoke outrage to solicit donations and subscriptions in order to keep the lights on, pay your mortgage, and maintain your social position.
> 
> Ordinary, working class Native people with real careers and identities outside of being an Oppressed Victim don't give a shit about harmless stupid shit.


You can take it one layer further. 

Historically what's called cultural appropriation now is how cultures would spread, trade, change, and exchange ideas. It is what would help them make money, spread mutual understanding, and survive. Every culture on earth has a subset of their economy that is in the business of selling their culture, and it has been that way since two men who spoke different tongues and dressed different ways decided to do something other than stab each other. Everyone sells their art, clothing, media, food, and traditional goods, because the retard from the next culture over thinks it is such a special thing worth eight times it's value. This is also what prevents a given culture from dying out. Cultures aren't kept alive purely by those born into them, but also those who adopt and merge into them.

Those who are worried about cultural appropriation are consistently cited as something that is economically damaging those who are trying to sell traditional goods from the various Native American cultures, and as a result they are a wonderful reason they aren't able to flourish economically, heck they find starting their own businesses harder than any other group for said reasons, not to mention a reason those cultures are weakening and dying out beyond scholars is the younger generations willfully adopt the surrounding more dominant European cultures, all because they aren't bringing in outsiders anymore because they are afraid of appropriation.

Can't sell beadwork, the professionally oppressed told white man that's "our thing" so white man doesn't want to offend us by owning product. Thinks they don't know "deep cultural significance" enough to own pretty decorations. White man won't buy incense for same reason. Worried about "religious meaning" to own nice smelling burning stuff. Yellowbird just wants white man to buy things, but the politically correcters have destroyed customer base. Now Yellowbird business failed and bastards who told white man to not buy from him are outside saying this white man fault and getting rich off Yellowbird's misfortune.

If you cared about the real struggles of these people, you'd shut the fuck up, not tell anyone they're being racist for having feathers of shit, and instead point them towards a craftsperson who can make them some authentic Native American goods, or fuck, pop down to a reservation pow and buy some shit. They want your white ass pouring money into their economies. Sit down and chat with them, find out what businesses they are running, buy their goods, spread the word of their products, and stop trying to fuck them by cock blocking trade.

Seriously, those seal clubbers make damn good knives. Buy them. Great for if you buy a slab of meat and want to cut it up into your own cuts. The wagon burners make damn good coats. Seriously, living in Canada, feeling winter is something I opt out of just by buying some dead animals in the shape of a coat from the spear chuckers. Work way better than that crap from Walmart. Cultural appropriation? Fuck you, I paid them good money for goods that will do the fucking job because us whities went and decided to allow the chinks make all our shit, and they can't see what the fuck they're doing to do the job right. 

Those who are 1/32 wagon burner are just virtue signaling, and those who are professionally oppressed are literally in the profession of fucking over their own kind so they can profit off the struggles they help perpetuate.

Go appropriate some cultures. They are eager to do business.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 30, 2022)

Mr Metron666 said:


> Why is it that Native Americans complain about “cultural appropriation” the most?


Because they're the ones who legitimately have the most reason to complain about it?  It's usually white people ripping off their religious rituals that they're objecting to, usually legitimately.

It's not like the stupid shit where groids are complaining about white people with dreadlocks or some other stupid shit like that.


----------



## Fuggalope (Jul 31, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> Because they're the ones who legitimately have the most reason to complain about it?  It's usually white people ripping off their religious rituals that they're objecting to, usually legitimately.
> 
> It's not like the stupid shit where groids are complaining about white people with dreadlocks or some other stupid shit like that.


Indians legitimately think they're the only people to ever wear a damn feather on their head.


----------



## Furry Troon (Jul 31, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> It's usually white people ripping off their religious rituals that they're objecting to


but who cares tho lmaoooooo


----------



## Noebel (Jul 31, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> but who cares tho lmaoooooo


I can sympathyse with them not wanting some drunk wanker rocking their traditional headgear that signifies military honor.


----------



## SocialDislocationAuto (Jul 31, 2022)

Noebel said:


> I can sympathyse with them not wanting some drunk wanker rocking their traditional headgear that signifies military honor.


Yeah but who gives a shit? Hot take but giving a fuck about "stolen valor" of our military today is also really fucking gay.


----------



## Thirteenfifty (Jul 31, 2022)

Cringe newfag said:


> Because the Indians/Aboriginals/Eskimos/etc that complain are either rich white people with 1/64th ancestry who adopted the identity because they are narcissistic drama parasites and this is their latest grift in life, or they are true-bloods who work at "activist" organisations, like Native news sites, and so outrage is literally their job and they must find new things to be upset about. Imagine if Fox or CNN one day ran a front page saying "actually, nothing happened. Blue/Orange Man did nothing you need to worry about. No reason to keep checking with us every day. Also no need to financially support us."
> 
> Same concept with them. Activism becomes a business and a lifestyle. You stoke outrage to solicit donations and subscriptions in order to keep the lights on, pay your mortgage, and maintain your social position.
> 
> Ordinary, working class Native people with real careers and identities outside of being an Oppressed Victim don't give a shit about harmless stupid shit.



Agreed, I know a few natives and they are on both sides of the issue. Some of them make brutal Self-deprecating jokes referencing things like huffing gas, residential schools, etc. and act like normal human beings that can take a joke. The other "natives" that I know are all (mostly white) chicks that bitch about "unceded territory", cultural appropriation, decolonizing, and the rest of the trendy issues on facebook (but they are all dating white guys and almost none of them have any connection to their native roots or reservations). 

I guess it pays for the guys living on the reservations to keep making a fuss about this shit because they use their native status to get all sorts of unfair advantages like free money (that they use on drugs and liquor usually, not a joke they actually do this) and free commercial fishing & tobacco liscences they make an absolute fortune off of. There was actually race riots in Nova Scotia a few years ago where white lobster fishermen burnt down warehouses belonging to the natives because they were allowed to fish out of season and had other privileges the whites didn't


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Aug 1, 2022)

Mr Metron666 said:


> Why is it that Native Americans complain about “cultural appropriation” the most?



Few reasons:

- They were basically genocided by white people so they harbor a grudge

- Early Hollywood made them look really retarded for decades and they got stereotyped to shit. They harbor a grudge for this too.

- White people are the best at looking like idiots when they imitate another culture and they look especially retarded when they pretend to be Indians.

Speaking of cultural appropriation and pretending to be Indians...


----------



## Toolbox (Aug 1, 2022)

RembrandtCourage said:


> I honestly do hope for this and that facebook metaverse becomes the only vrchat program in town. The salt would be legendary and optimistically speaking, child predation would be down too thanks to facebook's constant surveillance of literally everything.


VRchat wasn't the only vr second life thing before this, and dumb massively reaching decisions like these will only bolster the competition that already exists and create more. Metaverse is the worst of every world, it won't end up winning the race unless they get some really talented devs on board and I doubt that will happen with how incompetent they've been. Any one worth their salt wouldn't want near the project.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Aug 1, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> VRchat wasn't the only vr second life thing before this, and dumb massively reaching decisions like these will only bolster the competition that already exists and create more. Metaverse is the worst of every world, it won't end up winning the race unless they get some really talented devs on board and I doubt that will happen with how incompetent they've been. Any one worth their salt wouldn't want near the project.


It's true they're incompetent and stupid but they're backed by a social media behemoth with deep pockets and influence. Buying/bullying out the competition will be a trivial task for them.

Honestly I'm not supporting metaverse. I'd love for those idiots to crash and burn but unfortunately when you're backed by a massive faceless corporation lead by an unscrupulously wealthy person...


----------



## Toolbox (Aug 1, 2022)

RembrandtCourage said:


> Honestly I'm not supporting metaverse. I'd love for those idiots to crash and burn but unfortunately when you're backed by a massive faceless corporation lead by an unscrupulously wealthy person...


He's a wealthy person in tech who's one of the few that is actually tanking the most major part of their company and instead of fixing that trash fire, dumping money into a pet project that has been ridiculed to kingdom come. I would agree with you if it were Google making the next big vr second life but it isn't.


----------



## Noebel (Aug 1, 2022)

SocialDislocationAuto said:


> Yeah but who gives a shit?


Not me, since I live on the other side of the globe. Anyway, I rarely see genuinely offended people. Most of those who stir up shit in the internet do it to show-off their act of being offended, exactly as described on the last few pages. Spiritual successors to "D&D is satan", "pokemon is satan", etc. That is also why it's very target-dependant. Attacking popular and beloved figures won't earn them the kind of attention they desire. But that also makes those popular and beloved careless, espechially the more vocal ones, and after a critical mass of "oopsies" they became cast down, and others take their place to perpetuate this cycle sooner or later. Also why they openly dislike this place, promote it as "breeding cesspool of alt-right mkUltra nazi-fachists" to others, but happily use it to dig some dirt on those with whom they've decided to start a feud today. That's amusingly facinating.


----------



## Thirteenfifty (Aug 1, 2022)

RembrandtCourage said:


> I honestly do hope for this and that facebook metaverse becomes the only vrchat program in town. The salt would be legendary and optimistically speaking, child predation would be down too thanks to facebook's constant surveillance of literally everything.



Rumor is that facebook paid them to disable mods, knowing it would kill VRchat (their only real competition). Totally baseless speculation but it makes sense.


----------



## Parce Que (Aug 1, 2022)

Thirteenfifty said:


> Rumor is that facebook paid them to disable mods, knowing it would kill VRchat (their only real competition). Totally baseless speculation but it makes sense.


That sounds so utterly retarded it might be true


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 1, 2022)

Noebel said:


> Also why they openly dislike this place, promote it as "breeding cesspool of alt-right mkUltra nazi-fachists" to others, but happily use it to dig some dirt on those with whom they've decided to start a feud today. That's amusingly facinating.


I always love watching these speds attack each other with shit that obviously came from here and the other speds can't point that out without admitting that they too read here.


Thirteenfifty said:


> Rumor is that facebook paid them to disable mods, knowing it would kill VRchat (their only real competition). Totally baseless speculation but it makes sense.


So they really want to import a bunch of furfag rapefugee zoophile pedos?  I guess it's in keeping with Zuckerberg's ethnicity. . .


----------



## D.Va (Aug 1, 2022)

Thirteenfifty said:


> Rumor is that facebook paid them to disable mods, knowing it would kill VRchat (their only real competition). Totally baseless speculation but it makes sense.


that's just retard. the core people using VRChat, _especially_ the ones who load it with 250 sex mods, are too skeptical of Facebook to actually use anything they can get their hands on. Given the choice between ZuckerbergChat and literally any VR chat client slapped together in Unity, they'll take the random indie client every time.

the real reason is that the VRChat developers are lazy niggers and apparently having a community do all the work for them wasn't enough, and now everyone is jumping ship to Chillout.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Aug 1, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> So they really want to import a bunch of furfag rapefugee zoophile pedos? I guess it's in keeping with Zuckerberg's ethnicity. . .


Is that the usual mo for robots?


----------



## Thirteenfifty (Aug 1, 2022)

D.Va said:


> the core people using VRChat, _especially_ the ones who load it with 250 sex mods, are too skeptical of Facebook to actually use anything they can get their hands on.



Very true, probably the reason Zuck's quest 2 headset hasn't taken over the market despite costing less than half the price of its competitors. Nobody wants to log in with their fucking Facebook account on a thing they're using for porn 90% of the time (does anyone actually use VR for anything but porn and 1-2 games?)

Also is VRchat really as bad as people make it out to be (only creeps and chomos use it) or is there at least a noteworthy amount of relatively normal people using it?


----------



## Noebel (Aug 1, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> I always love watching these speds attack each other with shit that obviously came from here and the other speds can't point that out without admitting that they too read here.


Even funnier when they send poor whoever trending and blame kiwifarms for that.


----------



## misplaced nut (Aug 1, 2022)

Thirteenfifty said:


> Very true, probably the reason Zuck's quest 2 headset hasn't taken over the market despite costing less than half the price of its competitors. Nobody wants to log in with their fucking Facebook account on a thing they're using for porn 90% of the time (does anyone actually use VR for anything but porn and 1-2 games?)
> 
> Also is VRchat really as bad as people make it out to be (only creeps and chomos use it) or is there at least a noteworthy amount of relatively normal people using it?



It's a social game for people who spend their time online. It's not as bad as second life or twitter, but depending it can be a hell of a lot worse if you find the really messed up folk.

While it's not impossible to find sane-ish people on there though, it just takes meeting people though other people and not being a total spaz. If you stay away from the purely fucking focused groups and can find people with a shared external interest it's not quite as bad, but then it's just a in VR group chat.

Recently I mostly just use it to watch movies with friends in the streaming worlds, it's a fun way to take the piss out of some dumb marvel movie with a few buddies.


----------



## Chiropteran (Aug 1, 2022)

Thirteenfifty said:


> Very true, probably the reason Zuck's quest 2 headset hasn't taken over the market despite costing less than half the price of its competitors. Nobody wants to log in with their fucking Facebook account on a thing they're using for porn 90% of the time (does anyone actually use VR for anything but porn and 1-2 games?)
> 
> Also is VRchat really as bad as people make it out to be (only creeps and chomos use it) or is there at least a noteworthy amount of relatively normal people using it?


It can be very fun with a group of friends! There are many obscure worlds and avatars made purely to explore and laugh at how wacky they are. People get really creative with them.

Funniest memory I have is playing with a group, and the guy showing us worlds took us to a place that was a 1-1 recreation of a large compound that used to be a church, now being used as something like an ebay sales warehouse with multiple people living in it. We spawn in and he just says. "Okay, now find the bathtub." We explore this labyrinthian map, finding maybe half a dozen bathrooms with toilets and urinals, but absolutely no tub or shower. The place was full of massive rooms full of shelving and merchandise, multiple bedrooms, rec rooms, kitchens, etc.

After maybe half an hour searching we finally find it off in this unassuming room. Huge walk-in thing used for baptisms. Was hilarious and weirdly entertaining.


----------



## Coolio55 (Aug 1, 2022)

Chiropteran said:


> It can be very fun with a group of friends! There are many obscure worlds and avatars made purely to explore and laugh at how wacky they are. People get really creative with them.
> 
> Funniest memory I have is playing with a group, and the guy showing us worlds took us to a place that was a 1-1 recreation of a large compound that used to be a church, now being used as something like an ebay sales warehouse with multiple people living in it. We spawn in and he just says. "Okay, now find the bathtub." We explore this labyrinthian map, finding maybe half a dozen bathrooms with toilets and urinals, but absolutely no tub or shower. The place was full of massive rooms full of shelving and merchandise, multiple bedrooms, rec rooms, kitchens, etc.
> 
> After maybe half an hour searching we finally find it off in this unassuming room. Huge walk-in thing used for baptisms. Was hilarious and weirdly entertaining.


I'm glad someone preserved it in 3d space. The realtor site took down the tour because there were porn dvds on display.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Aug 1, 2022)

Thistle said:


> Ed...Ward...? (https://www.thedealersden.com/listing/nina-chimera-quadsuit/221087 | https://archive.ph/wip/SGKAk )
> 
> View attachment 3527414 View attachment 3527420


OH COME THE FUCK ON, MAN.


----------



## BubblesLahey (Aug 2, 2022)

https://nypost.com/2022/08/01/chuck-e-cheese-character-now-accused-of-ignoring-black-child-infuriating/
		




Spoiler: Chuck E. Cheese is the latest costumed character to be accused of racial discrimination


----------



## No Batty Boys in Jamaica (Aug 2, 2022)

Thirteenfifty said:


> Also is VRchat really as bad as people make it out to be (only creeps and chomos use it) or is there at least a noteworthy amount of relatively normal people using it?


Yes it’s probably that bad. Seems like a very easy way to turn into a troon and/or furry. The Metaverse will be run and used by troons. It’s a place where a 40 year old man can be a 14 year old anime girl every day, instead of having to wait for anime conventions. And he won’t look weird because there will be no way to tell him apart from all the teenagers.


----------



## Cringe newfag (Aug 2, 2022)

No Batty Boys in Jamaica said:


> Yes it’s probably that bad. Seems like a very easy way to turn into a troon and/or furry. The Metaverse will be run and used by troons. It’s a place where a 40 year old man can be a 14 year old anime girl every day, instead of having to wait for anime conventions. And he won’t look weird because there will be no way to tell him apart from all the teenagers.


Well, there is still the voice to give it away. Either shitty falsetto, or use bad autotune software.

Oh god, is that the next thing. Everyone online should use voice altering software, that way the 40 year old sex offender using a filter won't stand out from the 12 year old girls. That would just be following the same logic as everybody using pronoun pins and proclaiming their pronouns, so that Trans people no longer stand out.


----------



## Mikoyan (Aug 2, 2022)

Cringe newfag said:


> Well, there is still the voice to give it away. Either shitty falsetto, or use bad autotune software.
> 
> Oh god, is that the next thing. Everyone online should use voice altering software, that way the 40 year old sex offender using a filter won't stand out from the 12 year old girls. That would just be following the same logic as everybody using pronoun pins and proclaiming their pronouns, so that Trans people no longer stand out.


I seem to recall not that long ago there were calls from the "usual sources" to ban in game voice chat in every game because you could figure out who's a tranny easily.


----------



## Furry Troon (Aug 2, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> I seem to recall not that long ago there were calls from the "usual sources" to ban in game voice chat in every game because you could figure out who's a tranny easily.


dumb, cuz chatting on vidya is the ultimate litmus test for determining how good you are at voice training. the slightest hint of inadequacy and you'll be mocked as a fag, but you can verify you're doing it right if you get sexually harassed. it's a useful tool that would be a shame to see disappear


----------



## Thistle (Aug 2, 2022)

misplaced nut said:


> Recently I mostly just use it to watch movies with friends in the streaming worlds, it's a fun way to take the piss out of some dumb marvel movie with a few buddies


Sounds like Garry's mod theatre servers with extra hoops.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Aug 2, 2022)

It's been about a week since furries got trolled hard over the VRChat update, so I thought I'd write a little bit of an update for those interested. I don't know why, but kiwis seem to like the analysis and write-ups I've done for other threads, so what the hell, here's another one.

_Disclaimer: I know a lot of this isn't explicitly regarding furries. But we don't really have any other threads on the site talking about VRChat, so this seems like as good a place as any to post it._

If you're trying to catch up on the drama, I previously wrote two posts about it here and here. But the tldr is that VRChat announced (with zero prior warning) that the next update would implement an anti-cheat specifically designed to stop people from using any mods. Given the fact that the game was rarely updated with long-requested features and a large majority of the game's mods were explicitly designed to fix some of these issues, this announcement was not taken well by the majority of the game's community, and despite the extreme backlash over the announcement, the update was released anyways. As a result, the game was review-bombed to hell on Steam, and people mass-canceled their VRC+ (a premium subscription service) and claimed they were going to migrate to other VR games.




So it's been about a week now, did the big update result in a mass exodus? Honestly, not really. According to SteamCharts, the game lost (at most) about 1% of its daily player userbase, and that's only taking into account people who play the game on Steam (VRChat can also be launched directly from the Oculus or Vive pc clients, which would ignore Steam tracking entirely).

Two other VR games with similar socialization intent (Neos VR and ChilloutVR) saw brief boosts in their userbases, both of which brought them to all-time highs. Prior to this, Neos rarely had more than 200 users at its peak, and Chillout peaked at about 80, but both jumped to about all-time highs of about 1200 for each, now averaging 300-500 at any given moment.



(live comparison tool)


Notably, this update did incentivize someone to attempt to make a program that would spoof VRChat's API in order to allow you to connect to a private server, though VRChat responded by DMCA-ing the project to hell almost immediately (Reddit post) (archive)



(no proper archive exists due to DMCA, this screenshot was taken from google cache) (cache archive)


Spoiler: Statement from mod developers
















VRChat, to their credit, did make an attempt to immediately push out a beta update that implemented a large number of the fixes that were previously mod-only. This included long-requested features like being able to adjust your viewing angle (so you can still access menus while laying down) summoning a (visible only to you) mirror for checking/calibrating your avatar, and finally fixing the long-standing issue where the game would lag for a few seconds after taking a screenshot.



(blog link) (archive)

I personally see all of this as both a win and a failure for the players. On one hand, people are FINALLY getting most of the long-requested features they asked for in the game. On the other hand, some of these were requested for years, only for the devs to somehow immediately add them in literal days after negative backlash.

To me, it's just kind of baffling these features weren't announced before the anti-cheat, because maybe then the reception wouldn't have been anywhere close to as bad. On Steam alone, there are just under 300 games that already use the exact same anti-cheat services VRC implemented, and most PC gamers have probably played several of them without even realizing it. In fact, here's the list, check it yourself if you don't believe me. Hell, Rec Room (another social VR game that uses the same anti-cheat) still averages 2-3K users on an average day.

Ultimately, I don't think this update will kill VRChat (despite what all the furries mass-leaving the game will tell you). For most of them, this didn't change anything, and I guarantee you that most furries who said "I'm leaving 5ever" will be back in the next 6 months, tops (feel free to screenshot this and quote me on it in six months, while we're at it). 

The way I see it, VRChat has a lot in common with Rec Room now. They're both well-known VR socialization apps, they both regularly get thousands of players at any given moment, and they've both raised money from investors. Ultimately, they're both businesses and they answer to the investors, not the consumers, and because of that, they were stuck with the very real possibility that a malicious mod could upset that balance.

So there you have it. If you're looking for an answer as to why the devs would make such a decision, it's to protect the investments. I believe VRChat has decided to take a more mass-market approach. The game's not going to die, the community is still there, and it'll probably still grow. But with the lack of fine control by the players, it's become much much less of an enthusiast sort of game. And I think THAT is what makes people most upset, it's a service that's gotten so corporate that it's lost that "niche" appeal.

That, and you can't have VR sex without getting in trouble anymore, and that's really what the furries wanted all along, am I right?


----------



## Miss Kitty Mouse (Aug 3, 2022)

What I don't understand is why are there so many open pedophiles in the furry community? There has to be ten or twenty times as high a concentration as in any other subculture. If you go on DeviantArt and looks through random furry profiles you're guaranteed to see many posting lewd or sexualized images of child characters, as if they don't even seen anything wrong with it or realize that other people see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Furry Troon (Aug 3, 2022)

Miss Kitty Mouse said:


> What I don't understand is why are there so many open pedophiles in the furry community? There has to be ten or twenty times as high a concentration as in any other subculture.


Why are there so many pedophiles in a community dedicated to *cartoon* animals, where accountability for your actions is masked behind a *constructed anonymous identity*, whose *demographics skew younger* in a community that is historically *sex-focused *with a higher-than-average population of *autistic people *who may lack the social skills to establish boundaries or know to hide & not act on certain sexual interests of theirs?

idk beats me


----------



## son of jurassic bark (Aug 4, 2022)

No Batty Boys in Jamaica said:


> Yes it’s probably that bad. Seems like a very easy way to turn into a troon and/or furry. The Metaverse will be run and used by troons. It’s a place where a 40 year old man can be a 14 year old anime girl every day, instead of having to wait for anime conventions. And he won’t look weird because there will be no way to tell him apart from all the teenagers.


I think it depends on where you go. One time I saw a thing put together by a coroner for some community college law enforcement shit, and it was basically a crime scene tour. Lotta history ones, too, like the Titanic. 

That said, if any of the young people in my life said they were using vrchat, I'd be very concerned and show their parents some receipts in this thread.


----------



## Claude Speed (Aug 4, 2022)

Tonya Song is having an indigenous religous breakdown again.


----------



## Furry Troon (Aug 4, 2022)

Claude Speed said:


> Tonya Song is having an indigenous religous breakdown again.


tonya's gotta be my least favorite cow for how insufferable & monotonous they are. like, someone like sparx is insufferable but in a very funny way, but tonya's just annoying. it's always the same whinging every time


----------



## Catboi (Aug 4, 2022)

Claude Speed said:


> View attachment 3561851Tonya Song is having an indigenous religous breakdown again.


He seems to forget that science saying we were right is usually shit like "Yeah the people who live here learned from animals how to take syrup from a tree or where food is" not "Science says achschully that humans sprung up out of the earth like cabbage patch kids and had their cheekbones carved by rocks"


----------



## Desumorphine (Aug 4, 2022)

Claude Speed said:


> View attachment 3561851Tonya Song is having an indigenous religous breakdown again.


Gotta love nonspecific claims like "Oh wait indigenous people were actually RIGHT about x thing that happened?".  Especially because you KNOW he'd cite all of them if only he could thing of any.


----------



## Claude Speed (Aug 4, 2022)

Imagine if a Christian said something simillar. Every furry would bash them for being "anti-science" and other spergy threats.


----------



## BubblesLahey (Aug 4, 2022)

Furries breaking the law and having sex in public in San Francisco. The cops must have been too busy eating donuts and laughing their asses off to bother to do anything about it.



Spoiler: Griff Fucks Jamie on the Street








			https://murrtube.net/videos/griff-fucks-jamie-on-the-street-dc809ad6-9e02-4786-a7f5-b7f4d3b6df7f


----------



## Big Bang (Aug 5, 2022)

BubblesLahey said:


> Furries breaking the law and having sex in public in San Francisco. The cops must have been too busy eating donuts and laughing their asses off to bother to do anything about it.


It's San Fransisco. Cops won't do anything even if you give someone HIV knowingly without telling them because the lawmakers there has neutered them.


----------



## Poxy Fuckwit (Aug 5, 2022)

Mr Metron666 said:


> Why is it that Native Americans complain about “cultural appropriation” the most? I mean, Japanese people don’t complain about non-Japanese dressing up as Ninja or Samurai, reading manga or watching anime or eating sushi. Germans don’t complain about non-Germans dressing up in lederhosen or engaging in Oktoberfest. White Americans don’t complain about non-Americans dressing up as cowboys or imitating American accents. Muslims will actually praise non-muslim women for adopting hijab. I’m British and I don’t complain about non-british doing fake cockney or posh accents, hell I wouldn’t even complain if they did it while dressed in top hat & tails and having fake crooked teeth. And I presume if they existed, the Grey aliens wouldn’t give a fig about us humans dressing up as them. But a white kid dresses up as an Indian brave for a game of Cowboys vs Indians (even if it’s one where the Indians are the good guys) and it’s all tHaT’s rAcIsT!!!


Because most "Native Americans" aren't actually Natives but rather self-hating whites and hispanics. Actual native americans are really REALLY rare and most of their population boosts mainly come from white liberals reidentifying as "native" for brownie points. The actual indigenous birth rate has been shrinking for decades and less than 2 million people in the US are of fully Native ancestry. But since they consider anybody with 1/16th and up as "Native", It's easy for leftists to LARP as one and then build an entire community dedicated to shit like "decolonization". It isn't a US-only thing either. Australians, New Zealanders, Brazilians and Canadians do it all of the time as well. Pretending to be another race is the single biggest money making scheme one can make and if anybody dares question it, you can just call them racist and have your horde of followers attack them into suspension. I have no doubt in my mind that Tonya Song or whatever the fuck their actual name is, is likely some biracial dude fucking with people for sympathy points. We've never seen what they look like, so for all we know they could be the palest motherfucker out there.


----------



## Urban Sombrero (Aug 5, 2022)

BubblesLahey said:


> Furries breaking the law and having sex in public in San Francisco. The cops must have been too busy eating donuts and laughing their asses off to bother to do anything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's at Dore Alley, a heavily pozzed kink and fetish festival in one of SF's gay districts. Seen a lot of furries attending to show off how many cocks they can fit in their ass.

_In San Francisco, public nudity is allowed for events as long as the event has a permit._

They don't seem to care about a disease that's 98% reported within the LGBT community, but they'll still screech at you to go get vaccinated for it. Funny how that is.


----------



## Mikoyan (Aug 5, 2022)

Urban Sombrero said:


> That's at Dore Alley, a heavily pozzed kink and fetish festival in one of SF's gay districts. Seen a lot of furries attending to show off how many cocks they can fit in their ass.
> 
> _In San Francisco, public nudity is allowed for events as long as the event has a permit._
> 
> They don't seem to care about a disease that's 98% reported within the LGBT community, but they'll still screech at you to go get vaccinated for it. Funny how that is.


Yeah, I was going to say this looks like Folsom or something, and the 'omg we might get caught' is just kayfabe kink.


----------



## Catboi (Aug 5, 2022)

Dr. Kaffergood said:


> Because most "Native Americans" aren't actually Natives but rather self-hating whites and hispanics. Actual native americans are really REALLY rare and most of their population boosts mainly come from white liberals reidentifying as "native" for brownie points. The actual indigenous birth rate has been shrinking for decades and less than 2 million people in the US are of fully Native ancestry. But since they consider anybody with 1/16th and up as "Native", It's easy for leftists to LARP as one and then build an entire community dedicated to shit like "decolonization". It isn't a US-only thing either. Australians, New Zealanders, Brazilians and Canadians do it all of the time as well. Pretending to be another race is the single biggest money making scheme one can make and if anybody dares question it, you can just call them racist and have your horde of followers attack them into suspension. I have no doubt in my mind that Tonya Song or whatever the fuck their actual name is, is likely some biracial dude fucking with people for sympathy points. We've never seen what they look like, so for all we know they could be the palest motherfucker out there.


I feel like you're really overeacting here. A lot of race fakers do exist but natives are not that uncommon depending on area. My current classes alone 1/3rd student are native and from the rez. Maybe it's an American perspective but it's not like they don't exist, most just willingly stay away from cities. "City native/indian" is an insult for a reason.


----------



## Thirteenfifty (Aug 5, 2022)

Miss Kitty Mouse said:


> What I don't understand is why are there so many open pedophiles in the furry community? There has to be ten or twenty times as high a concentration as in any other subculture. If you go on DeviantArt and looks through random furry profiles you're guaranteed to see many posting lewd or sexualized images of child characters, as if they don't even seen anything wrong with it or realize that other people see anything wrong with it.



Firstly we should admit It's already very sexually deviant behaviour to jerk off to hand drawn pornography of animals from a child's cartoon/video game, period. This anonymous sexually deviant group (that largely bases it's identity around sexualizing children's media) is bound to attract pedos just from the nature of it. 


Places like deviant art, Tumblr, furaffinity, and whatever other websites are popular with furries these days are also typically filled with naive underage users looking up fan art of their favorite franchises (sonic, spyro, etc.). A popular artist on youtube/tiktok/whatever might also link their art accounts in the descriptions or bio of their work, which is another way these underage users get there. The anonymous nature and the subject matter of these settings make them an ideal place for groomers to ambush these naive kids.


----------



## Strayserval (Aug 6, 2022)

BubblesLahey said:


> Furries breaking the law and having sex in public in San Francisco. The cops must have been too busy eating donuts and laughing their asses off to bother to do anything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know the notion is lost on them, but you'd think the threat of Monkeypox would make them not want to fuck in the streets for at least a little while.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Aug 6, 2022)

Strayserval said:


> I know the notion is lost on them, but you'd think the threat of Monkeypox would make them not want to fuck in the streets for at least a little while.


in the midst of them bitching and moaning about masking up for COVID you know full well that furries were fucking as if they didn't just get done making a 500 tweet thread about how those darn dirty "rethuglicans" were anti-mask. Doubt Monkeypox is going to change their minds, some furries are probably going  to treat this as a "haha funny I TF into monkey" disease.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Aug 6, 2022)

Strayserval said:


> I know the notion is lost on them, but you'd think the threat of Monkeypox would make them not want to fuck in the streets for at least a little while.


It is probably a friend and not a rando. But that might be my high optimism bias.


----------



## totse (Aug 8, 2022)

Dr. Kaffergood said:


> *brownie *points


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Aug 10, 2022)

Well this unexpectedly gave me the best laugh I've had for some time.










I got nothin.

Edit: looks like it's wearing Dutch clogs lol


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Aug 10, 2022)

NevskyProspekt said:


> Well this unexpectedly gave me the best laugh I've had for some time.
> 
> View attachment 3586157
> 
> ...


The thing that says it all is the fact the tweet says "to" instead of "too". Tells me everything about the level of stupid I needed to be ready for. Sometimes bad grammar really does reveal how slow someone is.


----------



## Desumorphine (Aug 10, 2022)

A little while ago we had some fallout involving the super-tiddie horse Fiona in the convention drama thread. It sparked a huge debate about "tithorse bad or good?" and it seems as if we haven't seen the last of it!

just a couple hours ago, a new feud has arisen and the contestant is AlienBuns, a S T R A I G H T furry who has made himself a name for inflation porn and politsperging on Twitter, with a burning hatred for Crypto that he will stop at nothing to let you know about.



Boris is accusing Fiona of sending unsolicited dick pics as a revenge move for not getting access to Boris saucy AD






Fiona shooting back by sharing Discord logs saying otherwise.

Not much has happened as of yet, the comments are pretty much what you'd expect but both participants are long-time dramawhores, so we'll see where this goes.



			https://twitter.com/FionaMaray/status/1557451678315585536
		

Archive: https://archive.ph/6c3o4


----------



## Toolbox (Aug 10, 2022)

NevskyProspekt said:


> Well this unexpectedly gave me the best laugh I've had for some time.
> 
> View attachment 3586157
> 
> ...


I still don't get where furries suddenly found out about maned wolves and started over using them to death. They act like they're the last foxes on earth, just like the plethora of generic red fox ocs they showcase the true creative bankruptcy of most of the fandom.


----------



## Loser Elite (Aug 11, 2022)

Desumorphine said:


> A little while ago we had some fallout involving the super-tiddie horse Fiona in the convention drama thread. It sparked a huge debate about "tithorse bad or good?" and it seems as if we haven't seen the last of it!
> 
> just a couple hours ago, a new feud has arisen and the contestant is AlienBuns, a S T R A I G H T furry who has made himself a name for inflation porn and politsperging on Twitter, with a burning hatred for Crypto that he will stop at nothing to let you know about.
> View attachment 3586348
> ...


So a degenerate furry artist basically tried to dogpile onto another degenerate furfag because it's popular and "Whoa is me, I don't have enough attention." only to back fire? Wow! Anyways did you know water is wet?



Also it makes me chuckle how the discord convo even had Fiona questioning Boris/alienbuns/whatever's sexualtiy. He's totally straight, I mean what heterosexual man would say "No, I don't want to see it" to receiving a dick pic instead of "up to you I guess"? Why would you say no to receiving a dick pic? What are you? Gay?


----------



## Desumorphine (Aug 11, 2022)

Loser Elite said:


> So a degenerate furry artist basically tried to dogpile onto another degenerate furfag because it's popular and "Whoa is me, I don't have enough attention." only to back fire? Wow! Anyways did you know water is wet?
> View attachment 3587731
> Also it makes me chuckle how the discord convo even had Fiona questioning Boris/alienbuns/whatever's sexualtiy. He's totally straight, I mean what heterosexual man would say "No, I don't want to see it" to receiving a dick pic instead of "up to you I guess"? Why would you say no to receiving a dick pic? What are you? Gay?


Boris is the kind of furry that loves to take the moral high ground on hot topics and is thus hated by a large chunk of his already niche community. He has been riding the razors edge by not pissing off any bigger creators so when he eventually slips, the fallout should be sizeable. This feud with Fiona may be the first step which is the only reason I bring it up.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Aug 11, 2022)

Desumorphine said:


> Boris is the kind of furry that loves to take the moral high ground on hot topics and is thus hated by a large chunk of his already niche community. He has been riding the razors edge by not pissing off any bigger creators so when he eventually slips, the fallout should be sizeable. This feud with Fiona may be the first step which is the only reason I bring it up.


He also follows people who, by his own logic; are automatically whatever buzzword he wants to use to describe them. You're dead on about him not fucking with any bigger creators. You won't see him be a morally righteous dickhead to someone with 4 times his followers over their Sonic porn.


----------



## Its_MilkTheCow_Again (Aug 12, 2022)

TheBigOne said:


> It's San Fransisco. Cops won't do anything even if you give someone HIV knowingly without telling them because the lawmakers there has neutered them.


I believe they actually made this not be a crime didn't they? next they will make it legal; to be a tranny and lie and say your the opposite to get sex, in my opinion, if someone does this and gets caught they deserve to be killed


----------



## Its_MilkTheCow_Again (Aug 12, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> I still don't get where furries suddenly found out about maned wolves and started over using them to death. They act like they're the last foxes on earth, just like the plethora of generic red fox ocs they showcase the true creative bankruptcy of most of the fandom.


its because long legs, "leggy boys" https://youtu.be/1kfxm51ZBtc


----------



## I am vomit (Aug 12, 2022)

Its_MilkTheCow_Again said:


> I believe they actually made this not be a crime didn't they? next they will make it legal; to be a tranny and lie and say your the opposite to get sex, in my opinion, if someone does this and gets caught they deserve to be killed


They decriminalized it in general. Its just simply not illegal there.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Aug 12, 2022)

NevskyProspekt said:


> Well this unexpectedly gave me the best laugh I've had for some time.


Yeah I can't stop laughing at this. Guy has to be trolling. The blue eyeshadow and mascara just sends it way over the top.


----------



## SaltAndGoldMine (Aug 13, 2022)

ouroboros said:


> Furaffinity
> Twitter
> Website
> 
> ...


There's been some news regarding Emily (I didn't find any new posts on this site with her Twitter tag of @eawilloughby).

People have been using her old art and her research in IQ to try and cancel her.

Here's her response:



			https://mobile.twitter.com/eawilloughby/status/1557890456176005120
		

(https://archive.ph/blCPH)


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 13, 2022)

SaltAndGoldMine said:


> There's been some news regarding Emily (I didn't find any new posts on this site with her Twitter tag of @eawilloughby).
> 
> People have been using her old art and her research in IQ to try and cancel her.
> 
> ...


For someone who takes herself so seriously that was a surprisingly measured response.


----------



## gracious bobbly bits (Aug 14, 2022)

SaltAndGoldMine said:


> There's been some news regarding Emily (I didn't find any new posts on this site with her Twitter tag of @eawilloughby).
> 
> People have been using her old art and her research in IQ to try and cancel her.
> 
> ...



I think this the original callout:



			https://archive.ph/t6RGi
		




			https://twitter.com/Prehistorica_CM/status/1557819532722552835


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Aug 14, 2022)

So you know what is fun about having a commie-faggot faggot friend? The hot takes they send you from other faggots, and you know what is fun about these hot takes? The Twitter backlash they get. Full credit to the scaley bastard whose anonymity I am preserving, you know who you are  .

I was sent this, and found the account in lockdown while they wait out the bad take, so sadly I wasn't able to archive it myself. This would mean it was a dead end right? Well discord still provided a preview of the post, but guess what, someone _else_ archived it while I was asleep, which is fortunate, as I went to archive the locked down page so we could at least get the replies and found that out, so oh boy the fun.

Here's a Discord preview of what was sent, complete with timestamp, but I've naturally preserved the privacy of who sent it to me, because I ain't a snitch, so as to let us all see what I saw, naturally the above archive can let you see the original:

The furfag in question currently has their Twitter locked down, but there is a two year old archive of their page.

So with our specimen nicely noted, being a literal "who?" with only 1.8k followers, let us see what fun the responses have! Since seriously, with a take like THAT in the furry fandom? You know it will be full of wonderful and understanding responses, right?

First up is a head removal instrument from a more civilized time, when we would've properly disposed of degenerates like the person it is directed towards, as well as the person making this post.

Next up is someone who doesn't mince words!

Now a we will be seeing quite a few like this, asking for money, since furries can't stop begging for gibs, as well as the "hah I am so broke I lack a credit score" like posts.

You know what, let me grab some more of the begging, because it is funny, and we can put it all in one place.




Now here is a bit of a glance at this person's autism, which yeah, honestly this absolutely shows how they might have made such a "bad take" in the eyes of twitter, especially furry Twitter, captured by some other furfag.

Popular opinion is they will double down, but you can see my prediction here! Also lol at them already trying to get him cancelled off Twitter, the report mobbing faggots sure do like to control speech and silence opinions they don't like.

Dare I say, based take? Also poor dog, this being a furfag we all know why they likely do to the poor pupper.


Ok, not a car fag here, never cared about cars, your creator deity of choice/evolution gave me a good pair of legs for a reason etc etc, what the fuck is with the BMW hate? I am retarded on the topic.



And last, but not least, the greatest truth in all of furrydom, this was the last response I read for the purposes of this post, and this is exactly where I think we should end it.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Aug 14, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> what the fuck is with the BMW hate? I am retarded on the topic.


I once heard a joke that goes something like "What's the difference between a porcupine and a Bimmer? With a porcupine the pricks are on the outside"

BMWs have the "Ultimate Driving Machine" cachet, they tend to be popular with lawyers, doctors and similar.  Servicing them tends to command a higher price than other makes at a mechanic's shop.

Draw your own inferences from this information, I've personally noticed that there does seem to be a degree of correlation between a person's disposition being what could be considered assholish and their car of choice being a BMW, whether that is a matter of observational bias or something else that would be considered a faux pas in actual research is not important enough for me to dwell on long.


----------



## Racoober (Aug 14, 2022)

AngryTreeRat said:


> So you know what is fun about having a commie-faggot faggot friend? The hot takes they send you from other faggots, and you know what is fun about these hot takes? The Twitter backlash they get. Full credit to the scaley bastard whose anonymoty I am preserving, you know who you are  .
> 
> I was sent this, and found the account in lockdown while they wait out the bad take, so sadly I wasn't able to archive it myself. This would mean it was a dead end right? Well discord still provided a preview of the post, but guess what, someone _else_ archived it while I was asleep, which is fortunate, as I went to archive the locked down page so we could at least get the replies and found that out, so oh boy the fun.
> 
> ...


Finally, something funny to come out of the MFY drama. 
Nice write up friend

Edit for context: A couple days ago MFY (Made Fur You) a popular fursuit maker, made changes to their commission process. Instead of a downpayment for the slot and the rest later (or all at once if you have they money) you now bid for the slot, and, if you know furries and auctions, they always get crazy expensive.


Which lead to this tweet, and an interesting, but typical response from the community


A few replies:


----------



## D.Va (Aug 14, 2022)

that's a lot of entitlement for a wearable carpet.  People need fursuits as much as they need a private yacht.


----------



## FlipTopBox (Aug 14, 2022)

SaltAndGoldMine said:


> There's been some news regarding Emily (I didn't find any new posts on this site with her Twitter tag of @eawilloughby).
> 
> People have been using her old art and her research in IQ to try and cancel her.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised that Twitter users aren't also using this image against her: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/3886794/


Spoiler: Full Image


----------



## Belvedere (Aug 14, 2022)

Captain Coomer said:


> I'm surprised that Twitter users aren't also using this image against her: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/3886794/View attachment 3600437
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Full Image
> ...



With the stabbing of Salman Rushdie so fresh in people's minds I don't think that would fly, there are plenty of artists drawing more Muhammad parody art right now because of that event.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Lion (Aug 15, 2022)

Rome's rightful successor said:


> View attachment 3601435


explain that atheists B)


Spoiler



the only real thing in the bible that makes sense.


----------



## KingFrampt (Aug 15, 2022)

TFT-A9 said:


> I once heard a joke that goes something like "What's the difference between a porcupine and a Bimmer? With a porcupine the pricks are on the outside"
> 
> BMWs have the "Ultimate Driving Machine" cachet, they tend to be popular with lawyers, doctors and similar.  Servicing them tends to command a higher price than other makes at a mechanic's shop.
> 
> Draw your own inferences from this information, I've personally noticed that there does seem to be a degree of correlation between a person's disposition being what could be considered assholish and their car of choice being a BMW, whether that is a matter of observational bias or something else that would be considered a faux pas in actual research is not important enough for me to dwell on long.


Coming from someone who has only ever driven german made cars... it's the people driving toyota, peugot and honda that you need to worry about

The people driving the cheap shitty cars don't care, they will rear end you in a parking lot and drive off without so much as a note on your window because they know they can't afford the insurance increase

This furry in question seems to have purchased a late 2010s stock BMW 4 series and hit a deer 14 days later, so they have a 50k (retail price) unimpressive body damaged car, not really worth bragging over imo


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 16, 2022)

https://nitter.namazso.eu/WiishyIshii/status/1557184906324840450
		

https://archive.md/qOErk


			
				WiishyIshii said:
			
		

> Fun fact: your favorite artist probably has an alt with dirtier kinks and you just don't know it!! So, before you go kink shaming or being upset at people for having said kinks, remember that more people than you think have a "spicier" side to things
> *wink winks and nudges mutuals that I know of*


Meanwhile, the reverse is true: the Farms is full of alts with stronger anti-debauchery. You do not know because any discussion outside the Farms would be considered 'drama' or 'phobia'.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Aug 16, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> https://nitter.namazso.eu/WiishyIshii/status/1557184906324840450
> 
> 
> https://archive.md/qOErk
> Meanwhile, the reverse is true: the Farms is full of alts with stronger anti-debauchery. You do not know because any discussion would be considered 'drama' or 'phobia'.


I remember this person announcing that they had a thing for diapers, as well.


----------



## Lion (Aug 17, 2022)

cant find the reason for this tweet but i thought species dysphoria was pretty funny since one of our resident cows constantly whines about kinphobia. 


			https://archive.ph/wCfmF
		



			https://twitter.com/skippycoyote/status/1560062381106950144?s=21&t=vlwCfTF8XFGIiwqxSp4hDw


----------



## who dare wins? (Aug 17, 2022)

Desumorphine said:


> Boris is the kind of furry that loves to take the moral high ground on hot topics and is thus hated by a large chunk of his already niche community. He has been riding the razors edge by not pissing off any bigger creators so when he eventually slips, the fallout should be sizeable. This feud with Fiona may be the first step which is the only reason I bring it up.


he has actively tried to cancel someone I know a few years back, he literally cannot keep his mouth shut about a single thing whatever.  Plus his name "Boris" comes from his "Serb ancestry". Being a south Slav myself, he is either lying or he is keeping this shit secret from his Americanised family because any self-respecting Serb would have fellated him for his actions. 



Desumorphine said:


> A little while ago we had some fallout involving the super-tiddie horse Fiona in the convention drama thread. It sparked a huge debate about "tithorse bad or good?" and it seems as if we haven't seen the last of it!
> 
> just a couple hours ago, a new feud has arisen and the contestant is AlienBuns, a S T R A I G H T furry who has made himself a name for inflation porn and politsperging on Twitter, with a burning hatred for Crypto that he will stop at nothing to let you know about.
> View attachment 3586348
> ...


Consdering Fiona is a rotting disgusting 50 year old man who sounds like he has a mental diability from what I heard from his twitch live stream highlights, I am not surprised he is this socially retarded at all. All the DMs is just back and forth between the two with no real ulterior motive beyond "horny" and now narcisstitc self-pitying hindsight is being used against him because you were fucking mad you could not have sex with a obese "serb" because he may or may not like the idea of futas.

What a sperg. That is all I can say.



Loser Elite said:


> So a degenerate furry artist basically tried to dogpile onto another degenerate furfag because it's popular and "Whoa is me, I don't have enough attention." only to back fire? Wow! Anyways did you know water is wet?
> View attachment 3587731
> Also it makes me chuckle how the discord convo even had Fiona questioning Boris/alienbuns/whatever's sexualtiy. He's totally straight, I mean what heterosexual man would say "No, I don't want to see it" to receiving a dick pic instead of "up to you I guess"? Why would you say no to receiving a dick pic? What are you? Gay?


he is questionable in his sexuality, drawing mostly weird fetishes for trannies and even weird porn for them involving all sorts of sexual organs, I argue he is either some weird form of Automonosexual (so dissatisfied with himself he can only please himself via masturbation) or a weird metrosexual/autogynephile in denial. probably a mix of both, when your drawing that stuff all the time your mind begins to literally rot.


----------



## Furry Trash (Aug 18, 2022)

Red China is waking up to the furry menace:

(S / A)

Some minor seethe in the replies:




Furries are modern day Viking warriors:


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Aug 18, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> https://nitter.namazso.eu/WiishyIshii/status/1557184906324840450
> 
> 
> https://archive.md/qOErk
> Meanwhile, the reverse is true: the Farms is full of alts with stronger anti-debauchery. You do not know because any discussion outside the Farms would be considered 'drama' or 'phobia'.


Let's be honest some of these people posting on the farms are probably giant fucking degenerates especially on animal control and the gun board. I wouldn't be surprised if some ABDLs are on the farms I mean I don't know why we lack so much drama content for the thread on animal control.


----------



## D.Va (Aug 18, 2022)

Furry Trash said:


> Red China is waking up to the furry menace:
> View attachment 3614882
> (S / A)
> 
> ...


don't tell him about the million Chinese furry artists on VPNs


----------



## teriyakiburns (Aug 19, 2022)

gracious bobbly bits said:


> I think this the original callout:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes, Twitter and justifying a witch hunt through sheer, wilful ignorance. Never was there a more perfect match.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Aug 19, 2022)

Furry Trash said:


> Red China is waking up to the furry menace:
> View attachment 3614882


He's Taiwanese.

Which makes all the furries pointing out how many furry conventions there are in mainland China even funnier.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 19, 2022)

eternal dog mongler said:


> He's Taiwanese.
> 
> Which makes all the furries pointing out how many furry conventions there are in mainland China even funnier.


I love the irony. Has anyone pointed out how racist these furries are being, assuming all people with Chinese names are from West Taiwan?


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 20, 2022)

Joyeux RhiNoël ❄️🦏☃️ (@orinoxide)
					

Mmmaybe you need to choose between your anti-gay beliefs and access to a heavily LGBTQ+ subculture.




					nitter.namazso.eu
				



https://archive.md/edJ5B
The article:








						Evangelical Christian furries are worried they'll be targeted for their faith
					

Christian furries say they could be doxxed if people in their subculture discover their anti-gay evangelical beliefs.




					onlysky.media
				



https://archive.md/LTDv9
I would rather have the Christian furries win and take over the fandom. After over 1.100 pages of 'queer and kink positivity', the furry fandom desperately needs Jesus, whereas 'just vibing and happy to coexist' is a big reason why the furry fandom has a pædo problem.


----------



## Cherry8s (Aug 20, 2022)

Bungus Scrungus said:


> He also follows people who, by his own logic; are automatically whatever buzzword he wants to use to describe them. You're dead on about him not fucking with any bigger creators. You won't see him be a morally righteous dickhead to someone with 4 times his followers over their Sonic porn.



Lol that you and him mention this, because that really is accurate for Boris. One time a furry artist named Ss2sonic drew Daisy Mae (animal crossing gal who sells the turnips) with T&A, and instead of commenting himself like he usually does, he just quietly liked the post of another person in the comments going, "umm, she is a child??"

Dude legit has zero spine when it comes to stepping on the toes of an artist much bigger than him because he can't take anything he tries to dish out despite being an eternal hall monitor.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Aug 20, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I would rather have the Christian furries win and take over the fandom.


The Christian furries are even more insane than the rest of them. Be careful what you wish for.



Corn Flakes said:


> I love the irony. Has anyone pointed out how racist these furries are being, assuming all people with Chinese names are from West Taiwan?


I don't really expect furries of all people to know the difference between Simplified Chinese and Traditional Chinese at a glance, but, uh...I hope someone pointed it out.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 20, 2022)

eternal dog mongler said:


> The Christian furries are even more insane than the rest of them. Be careful what you wish for.


I'm fine with that. At least it's a change of pace. And at least the Christian furries like to _pretend _they're not degenerates. I'll consider that a breath of fresh air compared to the current crop of kink-proud dogfuckers.


----------



## D.Va (Aug 21, 2022)

Naomi "suckmydicknballs" H of nearly-NASA fame supposedly got a job offer, but lost it again, and is now asking for paypigs.


----------



## Mikoyan (Aug 21, 2022)

D.Va said:


> Naomi "suckmydicknballs" H of nearly-NASA fame supposedly got a job offer, but lost it again, and is now asking for paypigs.


Fucking lol, that really shades the old incident.


----------



## The Crow (Aug 23, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> View attachment 3624746
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao imagine trying to be both a bible thumper and a furfag, the very idea in of itself is just cringe


----------



## Cringe newfag (Aug 23, 2022)

The Crow said:


> Lmao imagine trying to be both a bible thumper and a furfag, the very idea in of itself is just cringe


There is a surprising amount of both hard and soft animal vore in the Bible (and then there is the sacraments ofc).

Maybe they became a furry vore fan in Sunday School.


----------



## who dare wins? (Aug 23, 2022)

D.Va said:


> Naomi "suckmydicknballs" H of nearly-NASA fame supposedly got a job offer, but lost it again, and is now asking for paypigs.


Found him in the wild a while back, didn't realise it was him but I saw the face. Seeing it again, fucking hell. I think his fatness must be something to do with it. I wonder where the job was anyway? I did hear he deleted the tweet saying he got the job offer, but did not look into it much.


----------



## Furry Troon (Aug 23, 2022)

Cringe newfag said:


> There is a surprising amount of both hard and soft animal vore in the Bible (and then there is the sacraments ofc).
> 
> Maybe they became a furry vore fan in Sunday School.


jonah is the first piece of vore fiction I ever read & I've been hooked ever since

edit: though akshully it's endosomatophilia because god cucked us out of the digestion scene


----------



## Thistle (Aug 24, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> jonah is the first piece of vore fiction I ever read & I've been hooked ever since
> 
> edit: though akshully it's endosomatophilia because god cucked us out of the digestion scene


That's basically just "Soft Vore" lol.


----------



## Cringe newfag (Aug 24, 2022)

who dare wins? said:


> Found him in the wild a while back, didn't realise it was him but I saw the face. Seeing it again, fucking hell. I think his fatness must be something to do with it. I wonder where the job was anyway? I did hear he deleted the tweet saying he got the job offer, but did not look into it much.


Face? Where can you find that?


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Aug 25, 2022)

Cringe newfag said:


> Maybe they became a furry vore fan in Sunday School.


Look whenever I think IRCOP in #christianfurs

Yeah this seems about right

Don't even fucking kid yourself that furries who claim to be Christian are better than the rest.


----------



## Furry Troon (Aug 25, 2022)

Thistle said:


> That's basically just "Soft Vore" lol.


nah. soft vs. hard vore is about whether or not someone is swallowed whole or chewed, it doesn't relate to whatever level of violence ensues thereafter.


----------



## who dare wins? (Aug 25, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> nah. soft vs. hard vore is about whether or not someone is swallowed whole or chewed, it doesn't relate to whatever level of violence ensues thereafter.


So hard vore is just aztec cannibalism?


----------



## Thistle (Aug 26, 2022)

Furry Troon said:


> nah. soft vs. hard vore is about whether or not someone is swallowed whole or chewed, it doesn't relate to whatever level of violence ensues thereafter.


No, typically digestion is relegated to hard vore. More a matter if someone survives the act without harm.


----------



## Emperor Percival Tachyon (Aug 26, 2022)

Are you autists seriously debating the different categories of furry vore in this thread? Damn, must be a slow week for furry drama


----------



## Activelo (Aug 29, 2022)

When it comes to the Kiwilers people have been doing, e621 certainly isn't accepting them. But rather than saying that bases aren't allowed as per upload policy, NMNY had this to say:


----------



## Spoonomancer (Aug 30, 2022)

I can't believe that NMNY is oppressing the icon of a PROUD trans woman, what fucking transphobes.


----------



## Pizdec (Aug 30, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



Because some Janny locked Pyrocynical's thread, and while I get that some things should fucking die, I think this lolworthy necro is worth posting. Pyro had a stream two days ago, and being the degen he is, forgot to disable his mods for Pryo's physical appearences. Shenanigans ensue.


----------



## NotSoAceCat3 (Aug 30, 2022)

Probably late (or unimportant) but the site was down so sue me.

Another furfag tries to educate people on what's racist and what not, funny replies all over , drama ensues.



			https://twitter.com/Laurenimator12/status/1562585084477452288
		


Archive: https://archive.md/5Vkl4


----------



## JethroTullamore (Aug 30, 2022)

NotSoAceCat3 said:


> Probably late (or unimportant) but the site was down so sue me.
> 
> Another furfag tries to educate people on what's racist and what not, funny replies all over , drama ensues.
> 
> ...


That is way too many words from some random furry, but lol at “stereotypes are negative caricatures born from white power structures”

No.  They exist because people keep proving them accurate, and what the hell is “hair based discrimination”?  

Stuff like this makes me wish I could draw, just so I could post the most stereotypical (literal) hood-rat on Twitter and watch their minds explode.


----------



## Desumorphine (Aug 30, 2022)

NotSoAceCat3 said:


> Probably late (or unimportant) but the site was down so sue me.
> 
> Another furfag tries to educate people on what's racist and what not, funny replies all over , drama ensues.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, they most charming of character traits: victim complex


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 30, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> That is way too many words from some random furry, but lol at “stereotypes are negative caricatures born from white power structures”
> 
> No.  They exist because people keep proving them accurate, and what the hell is “hair based discrimination”?
> 
> Stuff like this makes me wish I could draw, just so I could post the most stereotypical (literal) hood-rat on Twitter and watch their minds explode.


That was such an eurocentric argument it wasn't even funny.

It's like that asshole never watched a single anime. Why are 99% of American characters in Japanese media blonde and boisterous, even though statistically we're far more likely to be brunettes and reserved (compared to, say, a Mexican)? _Because of stereotypes_. Every culture has them.


----------



## Big Bang (Aug 30, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> No.  They exist because people keep proving them accurate, and what the hell is “hair based discrimination”?


They have no sources for the claim that black people face physical assault for hair styles. I've never heard of this nor have I seen any studies about it. Yes, they face professional and social discrimination, but so do individuals of other races wearing the same hair style. Braids are seen as lower-class by other blacks--it's not an observation we learned from other races. It's one we dictated ourselves. Braids = lower-class and straight hair = higher class. Japanese hair straightening is around $300-$1000 even if just touching up. More sought after than relaxers because it literally straightens the curl rather than relaxing it.


----------



## Mikoyan (Aug 30, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> what the hell is “hair based discrimination”?


Oh goooood. This was actually more of a thing 15-20 years ago. The argument that blacks can't wear 'natural' hair (nappy heeeeead, dreads, etc) because it's 'too black' rather than just gross. I remember hearing about it in diversity training classes.

(Coworker suggested I take the class because we had a network outage in Utah and I said it was a Mormon uprising.)

It had so many articles at the time. Led to widespread policy changes. It's probably at the fore in furry right now because people are spamming dreads onto new or even preexisting characters to 'make them black'. (Little spergout: This used to be one of the more utopian touches of Furry: You'd identify as whatever you want, and if anything it was species traits that stereotyped you. Now they're mapping race on top of that and it's suuuuuper clumsy, weird, and objectively less integrative.)


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 30, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> Oh goooood. This was actually more of a thing 15-20 years ago. The argument that blacks can't wear 'natural' hair (nappy heeeeead, dreads, etc) because it's 'too black' rather than just gross. I remember hearing about it in diversity training classes.
> 
> (Coworker suggested I take the class because we had a network outage in Utah and I said it was a Mormon uprising.)
> 
> It had so many articles at the time. Led to widespread policy changes. It's probably at the fore in furry right now because people are spamming dreads onto new or even preexisting characters to 'make them black'. (Little spergout: This used to be one of the more utopian touches of Furry: You'd identify as whatever you want, and if anything it was species traits that stereotyped you. Now they're mapping race on top of that and it's suuuuuper clumsy, weird, and objectively less integrative.)


I remember back when some idiots were talking about how white people couldn't have hyena avatars.


----------



## Misery Niggas (Aug 30, 2022)

I mean if you take into account that there has been a recent surge of minorities being involved the fandom, the black coded hairstyles and ghetto character elements in fursonas nowadays shouldn't be as surprising.


----------



## Mikoyan (Aug 30, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> I remember back when some idiots were talking about how white people couldn't have hyena avatars.


Yeah. The OG autism argument about this was way the fuck back when, the _therians_ were discussing if you could have the 'spirit' of an animal not from your native area.


----------



## Some Badger (Aug 30, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> I remember back when some idiots were talking about how white people couldn't have hyena avatars.


Considering I saw a post on Twitter last night mocking another user for suggesting that white people can’t have sonas of non-European species (though are conspicuously silent about the reverse), I’d say the argument never really went away. If anything, just got louder.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 30, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> Considering I saw a post on Twitter last night mocking another user for suggesting that white people can’t have sonas of non-European species (though are conspicuously silent about the reverse), I’d say the argument never really went away. If anything, just got louder.


Let's be honest here... does any argument ever go away when it comes to furries? Acceptable positions and acceptable targets change, but the underlying questions are never truly answered. I still think it's funny that some 15 or even 10 years ago there furries complaining about all the dickgirls other furries were making, but now anyone making the same complaints would immediately get buried.


----------



## Some Badger (Aug 30, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I would rather have the Christian furries win and take over the fandom. After over 1.100 pages of 'queer and kink positivity', the furry fandom desperately needs Jesus, whereas 'just vibing and happy to coexist' is a big reason why the furry fandom has a pædo problem.


Being a Christian myself I would welcome this fandom takeover on paper because yes, it would definitely and without question solve the pedo problem overnight, but in practice it doesn’t fix the fact that even avowed religious furries probably have skeletons in their closets as well. In-group shielding and nepotism isn’t exclusive to any ideological entity; it doesn’t matter if they’re a group of Catholics or a cabal of troons.

I don’t think I really need to point this out, but just because someone posts CHRIST IS KANG on Twitter three times a week doesn’t rule out the fact they might be total degenerates. My sample size is limited to Twitter, but to me a lot of younger Christian furs seem to only be in for the surface level tradcath aesthetic and speak all the right aphorisms, and yet their likes are full of buff shirtless anthro men without a trace of irony. They’re basically groypers in fursuits.


----------



## Rukario (Aug 30, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> Being a Christian myself I would welcome this fandom takeover on paper because yes, it would definitely and without question solve the pedo problem overnight, but in practice it doesn’t fix the fact that even avowed religious furries probably have skeletons in their closets as well. In-group shielding and nepotism isn’t exclusive to any ideological entity; it doesn’t matter if they’re a group of Catholics or a cabal of troons.
> 
> I don’t think I really need to point this out, but just because someone posts CHRIST IS KANG on Twitter three times a week doesn’t rule out the fact they might be total degenerates. My sample size is limited to Twitter, but to me a lot of younger Christian furs seem to only be in for the surface level tradcath aesthetic and speak all the right aphorisms, and yet their likes are full of buff shirtless anthro men without a trace of irony. They’re basically groypers in fursuits.


I can actually see Christian Furries setting up confessional boxes at conventions, and queues forming for furries to beg Jesus for forgiveness for fucking dogs and jerking off onto pizza.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 30, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> Being a Christian myself I would welcome this fandom takeover on paper because yes, it would definitely and without question solve the pedo problem overnight, but in practice it doesn’t fix the fact that even avowed religious furries probably have skeletons in their closets as well. In-group shielding and nepotism isn’t exclusive to any ideological entity; it doesn’t matter if they’re a group of Catholics or a cabal of troons.
> 
> I don’t think I really need to point this out, but just because someone posts CHRIST IS KANG on Twitter three times a week doesn’t rule out the fact they might be total degenerates. My sample size is limited to Twitter, but to me a lot of younger Christian furs seem to only be in for the surface level tradcath aesthetic and speak all the right aphorisms, and yet their likes are full of buff shirtless anthro men without a trace of irony. They’re basically groypers in fursuits.


Being fair, the vast majority of Christians these days, not jus the furry ones, follow a very diluted, almost culture-only/in-name-only Christianity while pretty much doing wha they really want.


----------



## Some Badger (Aug 30, 2022)

Rukario said:


> I can actually see Christian Furries setting up confessional boxes at conventions, and queues forming for furries to beg Jesus for forgiveness for fucking dogs and jerking off onto pizza.


I expect that sort of thing invites a lot of impotent screaming and seething among the... less religiously inclined congoers, to put it nicely.

I’d probably just chuckle and move on tbh


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Aug 30, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> I remember back when some idiots were talking about how white people couldn't have hyena avatars.


You respond to accusations like that by specifying your fursona is either a striped hyena, whose habitat can reach as far north as Armenia and Azerbaijan, or the extinct Cave Hyena which was physically very similar to the spotted hyena found in sub-saharan Africa, and used to roam the European peninsula.


Edit: You could use this argument for several species that are currently only found in more tropical climes. Lions, for example.


----------



## Misery Niggas (Aug 30, 2022)

just found another viral " Pot calling the kettle black " scenario on twitter


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 30, 2022)

NevskyProspekt said:


> You respond to accusations like that by specifying your fursona is either a striped hyena, whose habitat can reach as far north as Armenia and Azerbaijan, or the extinct Cave Hyena which was physically very similar to the spotted hyena found in sub-saharan Africa, and used to roam the European peninsula.
> 
> 
> Edit: You could use this argument for several species that are currently only found in more tropical climes. Lions, for example.


As I recall it was less about geographical availability of a given species and more about niggers* trying to "claim" all hyenas actually represent black people and so whites aren't allowed. An earlier form of the "coding" talking point woke idiots like using these days, and the species version of the current bitching about braids and dreads @Mikoyan was talking about.

*I say niggers, specifically, because a fair amount of black furries called out these idiots at the time.



Misery Niggas said:


> just found another viral " Pot calling the kettle black " scenario on twitter
> 
> View attachment 3657264View attachment 3657300


Isn't that the same sped who got roasted for making fun of the people bawling their eyes out after the Roe v. Wade repeal? A barrel full of fetuses or something?


----------



## Misery Niggas (Aug 30, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Isn't that the same sped who got roasted for making fun of the people bawling their eyes out after the Roe v. Wade repeal? A barrel full of fetuses or something?


Bingo. OP also admits to basically being a retarded teenager and doesn't believe his constant vore/gore fetish is actually a fetish.





he's currently going through his replies and just concern-trolling everyone who points out his hypocracy.


----------



## GuntN7 (Aug 31, 2022)

While the Kiwi Farms was down, found this post on 4chan /trash/. From how autistic it was to attach this picture to a message claiming the Kiwi Farms promotes touching lolcows, and mentioning child grooming pedophile and future cat fucker Riolu947 / BlueCatRiolu, makes me believe Nick wrote this himself.


archive


----------



## Spoonomancer (Aug 31, 2022)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> While the Kiwi Farms was down, found this post on 4chan /trash/. From how autistic it was to attach this picture to a message claiming the Kiwi Farms promotes touching lolcows, and mentioning child grooming pedophile and future cat fucker Riolu947 / BlueCatRiolu, makes me believe Nick wrote this himself.
> View attachment 3659797
> View attachment 3659803
> archive


I _do_ recall there being a couple people who have accounts here having at one point contacted BCR while he was active. While I now actually believe this _can _be Riolu himself due to the circumstances, I do recall Riolu having someone here named Autistic Braixen be attached to him.


----------



## GuntN7 (Aug 31, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> I do recall Riolu having someone here named Autistic Braixen be attached to him.


Thought about it but the reaction image and hubris makes me think it's Nick himself.


----------



## Doctor Mobius (Aug 31, 2022)

Activelo said:


> When it comes to the Kiwilers people have been doing, e621 certainly isn't accepting them. But rather than saying that bases aren't allowed as per upload policy, NMNY had this to say:
> View attachment 3651356
> View attachment 3651326


Reminder that this was the same admin that jannied the comments of the Martha picture that the Buffalo shooter flashed briefly on his livestream.


----------



## Mister Linguini (Aug 31, 2022)

In May 2021 a teenager (@corbinbleats) was exposed for running a child porn ring on Discord. They made a Twitter thread about it trying to excuse it but it only resulted in their actions being exposed to many more people. Many people, understandably horrified,  quote tweeted and replied and he was chased off of his public account and hides on his private account to this day. Twitter thread archive


Spoiler: Twitter thread screenshots







He has made multiple attempts to come back. Once in September 2021, which I do not have an archive for but you can see people's replies to it here(archive), and another time in May 2022 (post/archive).



Spoiler: May 2022 post







Two days ago (8/29/22) they were exposed yet again in a long twitter thread for pressuring _a random minor they just met_ to send nudes.  It's disturbing. thread/archive


----------



## Juan? (Aug 31, 2022)

Juan? said:


> View attachment 3288064
> (They perm banned everyone who liked these posts.)
> 
> 
> ...






Doctor Mobius said:


> Reminder that this was the same admin that jannied the comments of the Martha picture that the Buffalo shooter flashed briefly on his livestream.
> View attachment 3662893


Classic. They didn't just janny the comments either... They jannied anyone who even dared to upvote the comments under said image.


----------



## Nora Freeze (Sep 1, 2022)

Spotted at the latest nerd con. These are only the stickers worth taking pics of; car was covered.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 1, 2022)

Nora Freeze said:


> Spotted at the latest nerd con. These are only the stickers worth taking pics of; car was covered.View attachment 3667144View attachment 3667147View attachment 3667148View attachment 3667149


It has been a while since I've been able to deduce someone's _entire life_ from just the stickers on his car.

All I can think is "the resale value is shot".


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 1, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> It has been a while since I've been able to deduce someone's _entire life_ from just the stickers on his car.
> 
> All I can think is "the resale value is shot".


If the smell of cum and BO that likely permeates the upholstery doesn't do that this certainly will.


----------



## Desumorphine (Sep 1, 2022)

Nora Freeze said:


> Spotted at the latest nerd con. These are only the stickers worth taking pics of; car was covered.


I don't care WHAT motives you choose, stickerbombing your car is just obnoxious. They don't last, they collect dirt with every wash and just make it look like you don't take proper care of your vehicle.


----------



## Belvedere (Sep 1, 2022)

Desumorphine said:


> I don't care WHAT motives you choose, stickerbombing your car is just obnoxious. They don't last, they collect dirt with every wash and just make it look like you don't take proper care of your vehicle.



Well look at the positives: In nature most poisonous animals show themselves with the brightest and most exuberant displays of color to signal to others to stay away.   This guy is doing the same by advertising that he is completely unhinged and most people should steer clear if they encounter this eyesore of a car on the road.


----------



## EGirlInTraining (Sep 1, 2022)

Nora Freeze said:


> Spotted at the latest nerd con. These are only the stickers worth taking pics of; car was covered.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3667144View attachment 3667147View attachment 3667148View attachment 3667149


I can already picture what this person looks like in my head.
Fat.


----------



## anliteralidiot (Sep 2, 2022)

TFT-A9 said:


> If the smell of cum and BO that likely permeates the upholstery doesn't do that this certainly will.


The good thing about Honda elements is that you can take out the seats to hose down the inside, as it has a plastic flooring.

The downside is that there's a high chance they fucked in the car.


----------



## Daniël de Clercq (Sep 2, 2022)

anliteralidiot said:


> The good thing about Honda elements is that you can take out the seats to hose down the inside, as it has a plastic flooring.
> 
> The downside is that there's a high chance they fucked in the car.


Do not ever hose out a Honda Element, you'll fuck it up


----------



## Silberpfote87 (Sep 2, 2022)

I found KnuddelDrachi // KaleoMeow's Flickr profile.

There he uploaded pictures of evidence on which it can be read in German that he had at least 2 house searches because of the distribution of child pronography.

flickr: *( NSFW )* https://www.flickr.com/photos/150749370@N07/   the first 3 pics


----------



## Spoonomancer (Sep 2, 2022)

Silberpfote87 said:


> I found KnuddelDrachi // KaleoMeow's Flickr profile.
> 
> There he uploaded pictures of evidence on which it can be read in German that he had at least 2 house searches because of the distribution of child pronography.
> 
> flickr: *( NSFW )* https://www.flickr.com/photos/150749370@N07/   the first 3 pics


isn't this the person who has a weirdly huge kink for exposing himself online?


----------



## Gamercat (Sep 2, 2022)

Silberpfote87 said:


> I found KnuddelDrachi // KaleoMeow's Flickr profile.
> 
> There he uploaded pictures of evidence on which it can be read in German that he had at least 2 house searches because of the distribution of child pronography.
> 
> flickr: *( NSFW )* https://www.flickr.com/photos/150749370@N07/   the first 3 pics


the internet was truly a mistake


----------



## D.Va (Sep 2, 2022)

Insane furry makes up death threat for twitter clout, gets called out by sceptics analysing his calligraphy and deletes the tweet.








(archive)


----------



## Spoonomancer (Sep 2, 2022)

D.Va said:


> Insane furry makes up death threat for twitter clout, gets called out by sceptics analysing his calligraphy and deletes the tweet.
> 
> View attachment 3672144View attachment 3672147View attachment 3672150
> (archive)


It's always these fursuiters that pull this fake shit.


----------



## Desumorphine (Sep 2, 2022)

D.Va said:


> Insane furry makes up death threat for twitter clout, gets called out by sceptics analysing his calligraphy and deletes the tweet.
> 
> View attachment 3672144View attachment 3672147View attachment 3672150
> (archive)


Not only is it a low-effort attempt to begin with, even after being called out, he just shrugs at it. These people have 0 concept of social conduct.


----------



## Belvedere (Sep 3, 2022)

D.Va said:


> Insane furry makes up death threat for twitter clout, gets called out by sceptics analysing his calligraphy and deletes the tweet.
> 
> View attachment 3672144View attachment 3672147View attachment 3672150
> (archive)



"It's cool guys, false alarm.  The threatening note is directed at a 'Tom Morrow', please disregard".


----------



## Vault (Sep 3, 2022)

Silberpfote87 said:


> I found KnuddelDrachi // KaleoMeow's Flickr profile.
> 
> There he uploaded pictures of evidence on which it can be read in German that he had at least 2 house searches because of the distribution of child pronography.
> 
> flickr: *( NSFW )* https://www.flickr.com/photos/150749370@N07/   the first 3 pics


Isn't your profile suit/name one of the ones he uses to pretend to be that other guy when posting pictures like that? It's pretty shitty, he does the same to several other suiters and uses peoples art too while posting his details and cp. He used to spam lulz.net with cp and his dick all the time, too. The dude is a total creep for years now. Pretty sure he had his whole profile on steam decked out as Silberfote87 at one point, to the point it was hard to tell who was who at times.


Spoiler


----------



## Loona (Sep 3, 2022)

Activelo said:


> When it comes to the Kiwilers people have been doing, e621 certainly isn't accepting them. But rather than saying that bases aren't allowed as per upload policy, NMNY had this to say:
> View attachment 3651356
> View attachment 3651326


After the Kiwilers/Null fanart were deleted, Vordhosbn (the user who uploaded the majority of them) got banned, with the custom text being "Keep your kiwifarms drama off of our page."


The attached ban reason/source link leads to a Wiki page that they had created for local lolcow Lou Gagliardi. 
To be completely honest I have no idea why that would even need to be made, because as far as I know Lou's commissioned art is not on e621 and he's a complete nobody.


----------



## who dare wins? (Sep 3, 2022)

Misery Niggas said:


> just found another viral " Pot calling the kettle black " scenario on twitter
> 
> View attachment 3657264View attachment 3657300


Btw this guy is from a polish family and looks like this. He also made some post about how his mother “literally considers gays worse than death” or some shit. There was also another post someone made refuting and how he also supported lolicon but I’m phone posting so I’ll get back on my computer to find it.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 3, 2022)

who dare wins? said:


> Btw this guy is from a polish family and looks like this. He also made some post about how his mother “literally considers gays worse than death” or some shit. There was also another post someone made refuting and how he also supported lolicon but I’m phone posting so I’ll get back on my computer to find it. View attachment 3677177


I'm not one to say these things very often, but _man _does he look like a faggot.


----------



## ScatmansWorld (Sep 6, 2022)

Furaffinity recently banned AI generated art from their website.









						Sept 5, 2022 - Autumn Preview + Upload Policy Update -- Fender's Journal
					

We're finalizing our autumn site update!. . Here’s a small preview of some of the zesty changes rolling out:. . - UI improvements . ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




This does bring up an interesting discussion as to how AI will affect the furry community. 90% of furry art is just made for the purpose of getting someone off, and once an AI can create its own art faster and cheaper than all other artists, we might see a crash in that market.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 6, 2022)

ScatmansWorld said:


> Furaffinity recently banned AI generated art from their website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So... who's claiming credit for getting that rules change implemented? Someone _always _brags that they got FA's rules changed.

Anyway, it'll be a while yet before AI can draw all the technicolor details and retarded "hybrid" fur patterns furries love. I wouldn't count on a market crash just yet.


----------



## Toolbox (Sep 6, 2022)

ScatmansWorld said:


> Furaffinity recently banned AI generated art from their website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With a bit of photoshop knowledge and a good enough generation you could pass off a whole hell of a lot of AI art as convincing enough furry art. I don't think there is any way they can enforce this.


----------



## Emperor Percival Tachyon (Sep 7, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> With a bit of photoshop knowledge and a good enough generation you could pass off a whole hell of a lot of AI art as convincing enough furry art. I don't think there is any way they can enforce this.


Yes, realistically you can't catch it all but honestly they probably don't need to. A policy like this really is just useful for banning users that are obviously using AI because they flood the front page with a hundred detailed rendered looking pieces every day. Furries may have shit taste in art, but I can't really begrudge any community made by and for human artists wanting to gatekeep out low-effort AI spammers, as this is an issue outside of furry communities as well. TBH if you've done enough editing work and paint overs of your own on top of it to the point where there isn't any AI-like uncanny-ness left it's hardly low-effort anymore and I don't think people are really going to care about it long-term, after all, there is already plenty of art that is just paint overs of a photograph online. If they want to _try_ and take a purist stance they're welcome to try, but use of AI is not exactly black and white, or it will increasingly not be in the future with tools that blur the line between prompt-based generators and manual drawing/painting methods.


----------



## GuntN7 (Sep 8, 2022)

lol @ the furfags still reading their threads during this Tor arc, hosting exclusively on Tor is absolutely based


----------



## John Freeman (Sep 8, 2022)

Emperor Percival Tachyon said:


> Yes, realistically you can't catch it all but honestly they probably don't need to. A policy like this really is just useful for banning users that are obviously using AI because they flood the front page with a hundred detailed rendered looking pieces every day. Furries may have shit taste in art, but I can't really begrudge any community made by and for human artists wanting to gatekeep out low-effort AI spammers, as this is an issue outside of furry communities as well. TBH if you've done enough editing work and paint overs of your own on top of it to the point where there isn't any AI-like uncanny-ness left it's hardly low-effort anymore and I don't think people are really going to care about it long-term, after all, there is already plenty of art that is just paint overs of a photograph online. If they want to _try_ and take a purist stance they're welcome to try, but use of AI is not exactly black and white, or it will increasingly not be in the future with tools that blur the line between prompt-based generators and manual drawing/painting methods.


Agreed. I think the future of (digital) art will have strong AI influence and be some combination of AI generated art combined with some kind of artist/user editing or intervention. Like maybe the AI pieces together your rendered shot and you do the drawover.


----------



## Noebel (Sep 9, 2022)

John Freeman said:


> Agreed. I think the future of (digital) art will have strong AI influence and be some combination of AI generated art combined with some kind of artist/user editing or intervention. Like maybe the AI pieces together your rendered shot and you do the drawover.


Will it make them not be three month late on commisions, when algorythm would do 50% of work for them?


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Sep 9, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Anyway, it'll be a while yet before AI can draw all the technicolor details and retarded "hybrid" fur patterns furries love. I wouldn't count on a market crash just yet.


It wouldn't be too hard to create a refsheet generator but it'd be thousands of hours of work manually typing in descriptions for all the refsheets you ripped off the internet.

You need to be able to provide meaningful metadata before an AI art generator can learn anything useful from the corpus you train it on. That's what's lacking from, say, FA descriptions for a refsheet that are like "knotluvr the wolfox I loved doing this one!"


----------



## Toolbox (Sep 9, 2022)

Noebel said:


> Will it make them not be three month late on commisions, when algorythm would do 50% of work for them?


They'll use the existence of ai as an additional reason to be lazy. People will still buy art to 'support the artists', and the artists will say they are more burnt out by ai competing with them even if it's not.


----------



## Robin Yad (Sep 10, 2022)

As per this posting on Spicy Furry Takes (archive), a furry named CBreaker9 (aka Code the Muddy Protoshark) apparently pretended to commit suicide.










The story is, he tried to kill himself via a self-inflicted gunshot to the chest, but was saved by his parents. There is still some buckshot in his chest next to his heart, which might kill him anyway.

The proof for this is... a photograph of a small napkin on his abdomen, held in place by a belt. People are scathingly skeptical.

His Twitter account has now been yeeted, but here's an archive, as well as an archive of the gauze photo with replies.


----------



## SandyCat (Sep 10, 2022)

Robin Yad said:


> As per this posting on Spicy Furry Takes (archive), a furry named CBreaker9 (aka Code the Muddy Protoshark) apparently pretended to commit suicide.
> View attachment 3688688
> View attachment 3688717View attachment 3688718View attachment 3688721
> The story is, he tried to kill himself via a self-inflicted gunshot to the chest, but was saved by his parents. There is still some buckshot in his chest next to his heart, which might kill him anyway.
> ...


If he said he used a handgun, got actual gauze and applied it properly he might of convinced a few retards. But with a shotgun he wouldn't have much abdomen left to begin with.


----------



## Some Badger (Sep 11, 2022)

Nora Freeze said:


> Spotted at the latest nerd con. These are only the stickers worth taking pics of; car was covered.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3667144View attachment 3667147View attachment 3667148View attachment 3667149


Jesus Christ, I used to be friends with a girl who did this to her mom's car and for some reason her mom was cool with it.

You know, I never seen obsessive NFL boomers or Disney adults plaster the entire rear ends of their car with an ungodly amount of bumper stickers. At worst it's maybe 5-6 stickers for fandoms or political alignments on the trunk door, not the entire goddamn car. It's always, always furries and weeaboos (and furry weeaboos) that do this and I can't understand why they think it's a good idea.


----------



## No Batty Boys in Jamaica (Sep 11, 2022)

Nora Freeze said:


> Spotted at the latest nerd con. These are only the stickers worth taking pics of; car was covered.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3667144View attachment 3667147View attachment 3667148View attachment 3667149


I want to siphon his gas even though I am rich. Maybe steal a wheel for good measure.


----------



## Fag Albert (Sep 12, 2022)

SandyCat said:


> If he said he used a handgun, got actual gauze and applied it properly he might of convinced a few retards. But with a shotgun he wouldn't have much abdomen left to begin with.


He should have watched the Ronnie McNutt video before running with this story.


----------



## Coolio55 (Sep 12, 2022)

ScatmansWorld said:


> Furaffinity recently banned AI generated art from their website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A vision of the future...
"Why is my Big Mac covered in blue hair?!"
"WTF!!! STOP GETTING YOUR UGLY MOUTH OVER THE WHIPPED CREAM NOZZE!!!"
Is what I would say if I was fucking retarded and went to Mcdonalds or Star Fucks.


----------



## RobertDole (Sep 13, 2022)

After seeing more and more insane people on Twitter/Reddit parrot the "it's not sexual, it's just a fandom!" line, I'd like to talk about "Furscience". Specifically, some of the hilarious findings from the furry researcher's own reports.

Looking at page 93 of _FurScience! A Summary of Five Years of Research from the International Anthropomorphic Research Project_  we get this gem:





That's right, of men who identify as furries, almost all of them admit to watching furry porn. And a straight up majority of the artwork they view is pornographic. Can you imagine calling anything else a "fandom" with stats like this? Jesus.

On "artwork":





On fursuits:





On emotional stability:





On sexual orientation:


----------



## toilet_rainbow (Sep 13, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> It's always, always furries and weeaboos (and furry weeaboos) that do this and I can't understand why they think it's a good idea.


Like a dog marking its territory, a furry must let everyone know that that space is theirs and to stay the hell away


----------



## Roxanne Wolf (Sep 13, 2022)

Frens and Furniggers alike, while we weather the storm here I have a campfire story of sorts to tell from times past.

I call this a campfire story as I have only found archives and two screenshots that paint a rather absurd late-2019 story that I have been meaning to share. I hope you enjoy this tale of..:
*Fag Destruction, Political Play & Toxic Masculinity! *

I would forgive you if you thought that this was a story about some snowflake ranting about the above buzzwords, but this is furries we're talking about here - those buzzwords serve the purpose of fulfilling a fetish! Allow me to share a few screencaps from SharkyPadded:

You're probably thinking; how the fuck can anyone turn this bullshit into masturbation fodder?
Behold:


Spoiler: Absolute Coomerism






Censored because I was sharing with normie friends at the time for lulz.


Spoiler: Full Tweet










Interesting enough, someone had the mind to archive this, though sadly the original images appear to be lost: 








						Twitter
					

archived 27 Aug 2019 23:11:56 UTC




					archive.ph
				



He was so hyped for this niche source of fantasy he created an FA, though it shows no traces of existing on any archives: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/redbeatsblue/

After reviewing the above exhibits, tell me - how do you think this ended?

If you guessed "Eating Crow" you are right!



Spoiler: Foot In Mouth






Archives of this exist as well before he went locked:








						Twitter
					

archived 27 Aug 2019 23:59:04 UTC




					archive.ph
				











						Twitter
					

archived 16 Sep 2019 16:45:54 UTC




					archive.ph
				




This was not of course without warning though, but with like-minded degenerates, it was inevitable he would feel empowered to share his polarizing fetish with the world only for it to backfire spectacularly: https://archive.ph/xIrCz

He was even ridiculed in group chats for nearly a month after the incident: https://archive.ph/ex4u8

So to recap: White gay liberal furry has fantasies of conservatives fucking him just because they are the "evil" political ideology, orbiting furfags overreact as if this is perpetuating some sort of violence against them, coomer eats words but since he is a porn artist this is forgotten not a month later. 

I hope this has brought you some chuckles in this time of hardship - but we will persevere and come out on top! We are Kiwis, goddamnit!


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Sep 14, 2022)

John Freeman said:


> Agreed. I think the future of (digital) art will have strong AI influence and be some combination of AI generated art combined with some kind of artist/user editing or intervention. Like maybe the AI pieces together your rendered shot and you do the drawover.


Having dabbled in AI Art, I see no difference between it and collage. There justification for the bans are pretty lame, in the retarded sort of way: "
AI and machine learning applications (DALL-E, Craiyon) sample other artists' work to create content. That content generated can reference hundreds, even thousands of pieces of work from other artists to create derivative images.

Our goal is to support artists and their content. We don’t believe it’s in our community’s best interests to allow AI generated content on the site."


----------



## Noebel (Sep 14, 2022)

Absurdist Laughter said:


> That content generated can reference hundreds, even thousands of pieces of work from other artists to create derivative images.


That's the problem. Generated images are easy to make and, therefore, to spam. An epitome of low-effort content.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Sep 14, 2022)

Noebel said:


> That's the problem. Generated images are easy to make and, therefore, to spam. An epitome of low-effort content.


That is all well and good, however, put that as your justification and not whatever crap that is. I'm pretty certain, in addition, they have an anti spam policy. Also, low effort is still effort, you have to prompt the AI using your own words to create an image as it doesn't just "Become Human" it and produce something on its own. It still requires human input. Then you got people like myself who like to photobash and collage various AI generated assets into a cohesive piece sometimes taking maybe 50 to 60 AI prompts to complete one image. All in, this is probably a week of work when it is all said and done. But to then say, "That content generated can reference hundreds, even thousands of pieces of work from other artists to create derivative images." is very insulting. Photo collage and collage art in general is accepted among the art community, a form of art that is based nearly entirely on using other people's forms of media and transform it into something else. I don't see the difference here. 

TLDR: Yes, I understand some folks can do "low effort" posts to spam, with that said, it is not the reason it is banned.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Sep 14, 2022)

It's a knee-jerk reaction pure and simple.

FA already has policies against spamming, so any "low-effort AI-generated image spam" would be handled by those already. What happened is that enough people screeched about "AI is going to put artists out of a job!" to get Dragoneer to do something. Even though the premise is fundamentally ludicrous, they don't care. It's the soundbite that matters. Also, they love to talk about "supporting the artists", while at the same time complaining whenever any artist ups their prices for whatever reason. How _dare _someone want more than 25 bucks for their work, right?

In the end, FA is a form of social media, and social media lives by mob rules. It was inevitable, just like with NFTs.


----------



## Noebel (Sep 14, 2022)

Absurdist Laughter said:


> That is all well and good, however, put that as your justification and not whatever crap that is.


I still think it's a main reason behind this decision. But it's a booooooring one. One, that doesn't show him sticking with your fellow furry artists, doesn't show him doing THE RIGHT THING(tm). Also it eleminates possible drama along the lines if this donutsteal is stollen or accidentially looks similar by the virtue of random. Or countless other possible drammas. He knows he's dealing with furries, after all.


----------



## The Atlantic Ocean (Sep 14, 2022)

Wealthy middle-aged British furry Xavier Fox mentioned in passing that he bailed out Ash Coyote to the tune of thousands of dollars after Ash’s documentary “The Fandom” was released in 2020.





(https://archive.ph/pthZq)


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Sep 14, 2022)

Noebel said:


> -mind shattering own-


I can't compete with your autism, you've won.


----------



## Moonglade Feral Druid (Sep 15, 2022)

Absurdist Laughter said:


> I can't compete with your autism, you've won.


That dude's still probably still paying off that IMVU buyback anyway.


----------



## HahaYes (Sep 27, 2022)

Discord moment. They're a troon as well, could almost make a bingo card out of it


----------



## round robin (Sep 28, 2022)

HahaYes said:


> Discord moment. They're a troon as well, could almost make a bingo card out of it
> 
> View attachment 3697387


Any context at all? This just looks like a run-of-the-mill troon furry.


----------



## HahaYes (Sep 28, 2022)

round robin said:


> Any context at all? This just looks like a run-of-the-mill troon furry.


Unfortunately nothing substantial so far no, most I can gather is a bit of shit flinging, still looking for something decent when I get the time


----------



## Spoonomancer (Sep 28, 2022)

round robin said:


> Any context at all? This just looks like a run-of-the-mill troon furry.


Most I can gather is that a popular furry streamer named Lumikin, or Lumetric (I don't fucking know these furry streamer names I'm not that kind of autistic), was caught with allegations towards being a fan of, and even commissioning, shota cub (Basically boy child porn in what both of these terms mean).



https://twitter.com/TouchScalyTail/status/1570608237350879235 / https://archive.ph/kliYo archive



https://twitter.com/TouchScalyTail/status/1570608242207887360 / https://archive.ph/uasWC archive
for intents and purposes of me being too lazy to do so and I do not want to look at the equivalent of child porn, I am not copying the Imgur stuff into here but I will archive the screenshots within these tweets.


Spoiler: First tweet screencaps




















Spoiler: Second Tweet screencaps


----------



## Strayserval (Sep 29, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> Most I can gather is that a popular furry streamer named Lumikin, or Lumetric (I don't fucking know these furry streamer names I'm not that kind of autistic), was caught with allegations towards being a fan of, and even commissioning, shota cub (Basically boy child porn in what both of these terms mean).
> View attachment 3699359
> https://twitter.com/TouchScalyTail/status/1570608237350879235 / https://archive.ph/kliYo archive
> View attachment 3699361
> ...


Doesn’t this happen like every other week?


----------



## HahaYes (Sep 30, 2022)

Strayserval said:


> Doesn’t this happen like every other week?


----------



## Jon Osterman (Oct 1, 2022)

Strayserval said:


> Doesn’t this happen like every other week?


A lot of content creators get outed for this, not just furries. I assume it happens more often in the furry community though because of how sexualized everything is there.


----------



## Dalmatian Enthusiast (Oct 1, 2022)

ScatmansWorld said:


> This does bring up an interesting discussion as to how AI will affect the furry community. 90% of furry art is just made for the purpose of getting someone off, and once an AI can create its own art faster and cheaper than all other artists, we might see a crash in that market.


I don't know much about the back end of the AI generated stuff, but I do know that there has already sprung up a dedicated community of coomers who spend their free time generating new furry porn using other people's porn as a basis. There are "Stable Diffusion" threads on /trash/ where people are doing this around the clock, and with surprising accuracy. I expect that there will be a sharp falloff in interest in AI generation among the masses after this last bout - it will eventually just be seen as a novelty of the times, a flavor of the month (like NFTs were last year), but there will still be hardcore deviants with oddly specific fetishes who will turn to it out of necessity. Likely people in that camp will commission here and there to get stuff that they can plug into the bot and then from there they'll select the best generated pictures and feed them back into the machine - like some strange, deranged, and sexually deviant form of Darwinism.


----------



## Chiropteran (Oct 1, 2022)

Dalmatian Enthusiast said:


> I don't know much about the back end of the AI generated stuff, but I do know that there has already sprung up a dedicated community of coomers who spend their free time generating new furry porn using other people's porn as a basis. There are "Stable Diffusion" threads on /trash/ where people are doing this around the clock, and with surprising accuracy. I expect that there will be a sharp falloff in interest in AI generation among the masses after this last bout - it will eventually just be seen as a novelty of the times, a flavor of the month (like NFTs were last year), but there will still be hardcore deviants with oddly specific fetishes who will turn to it out of necessity. Likely people in that camp will commission here and there to get stuff that they can plug into the bot and then from there they'll select the best generated pictures and feed them back into the machine - like some strange, deranged, and sexually deviant form of Darwinism.


I've seen some pieces of art where the male characters in a piece were very clearly AI generated. Got any examples? How accurate are we talking, because they almost always tend to look muddled or have something about them you can pick out as weird.


----------



## Dalmatian Enthusiast (Oct 1, 2022)

Chiropteran said:


> How accurate are we talking, because they almost always tend to look muddled or have something about them you can pick out as weird.


It's about as accurate as you would expect AI generated furry porn to be - what the anons in the stable diffusion thread on /trash/ seem to be doing is finding tags and combinations of tags that yield better results and then rolling and rerolling in whatever software they're using until they get what they want. In that thread there's everything from 100% AI generated art (which tends to look worse than the other stuff), to pre-existing art that they're just using the AI to correct the lighting or other details with. An example (that I'll describe but I won't post here) would be that there are plushiefags in that thread that are taking pre-existing art of characters and then applying tags relating to their fetish and then running the image through the program with those tags and getting the same character, in the same pose, but now a plushie with the stitch lines and all. You can pick out that something's up if you stare long enough at any of it - I just assume that beggars can't be choosers and that's why the hardcore deviants and bargain bin coomers will gravitate towards this stuff.


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Oct 2, 2022)

AI won't go skynet because of a desire to self preserve. It'll go skynet because it gets tired of coomers.


----------



## Racoober (Oct 2, 2022)

For anyone who follows Bubbles/KnottyVix And Chai. If you don't follow con drama all that much, they were involved in a lot of the Treble/CorgiEventsLLC drama and are just in general very unpleasant people.
If it isn't obvious, they aren't together anymore

(T/A)


----------



## EGirlInTraining (Oct 3, 2022)

ScatmansWorld said:


> Furaffinity recently banned AI generated art from their website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a reasonable policy if the website wants to be solely devoted to user created art. However as you pointed out, it does bring that subject up. I fail to see how anyone with a solid backbone is going to be affected by an AI art floodgate. If someone is proud of their own work, for the work solely in and of itself, why would they even care what happens with AI art? It's just another sub-genre. With that in mind, if someone is going to get pissy about randomly generated pixels on a computer, doesn't that speak to their own interpretation of their art?


----------



## The Eighth Tsar (Oct 3, 2022)

Dalmatian Enthusiast said:


> I don't know much about the back end of the AI generated stuff, but I do know that there has already sprung up a dedicated community of coomers who spend their free time generating new furry porn using other people's porn as a basis. There are "Stable Diffusion" threads on /trash/ where people are doing this around the clock, and with surprising accuracy. I expect that there will be a sharp falloff in interest in AI generation among the masses after this last bout - it will eventually just be seen as a novelty of the times, a flavor of the month (like NFTs were last year), but there will still be hardcore deviants with oddly specific fetishes who will turn to it out of necessity. Likely people in that camp will commission here and there to get stuff that they can plug into the bot and then from there they'll select the best generated pictures and feed them back into the machine - like some strange, deranged, and sexually deviant form of Darwinism.


Cough wheeze cough, well these guidelines are for open ai's site at least https://archive.ph/N4jU0


----------



## Ice Station Zebra (Oct 6, 2022)

The Eighth Tsar said:


> Cough wheeze cough, well these guidelines are for open ai's site at least https://archive.ph/N4jU0


The stable diffusion porn generator is not based on DALL-E or anything OpenAI produces. SD is relatively lightweight and if you want to see what it's capable of producing (without spending a dollar), you've probably got hardware in your computer powerful enough to generate a small image. A basic web UI with easy instructions can be found here: https://github.com/AUTOMATIC1111/stable-diffusion-webui

The issue for the coomers is the only big model (I'm aware of) that is publicly available is CompVis/stable-diffusion-v-1-4-original and it isn't trained on a mountain of porn. It can make suggestive images for sure but if it manages to generate a dick, it'll look like some horrific malformed creation as it basically has no clue what a dick even is.

SD has been around for at least a month or two but the big change has been NovelAI launching their anime and furry models. They're only trained on SFW images but it has the MS Paint furfags freaking out at the thought nobody will commission Discord avatars from them I guess.

Here's what I got for "dog drooling on a computer keyboard" with NAI's furry model after a few re-rolls. (I was looking for something like the slobbermutt but I'm not creative enough to make a decent prompt)

It's alright but obviously a little weird and the AI clearly didn't understand "drooling". A prompt that defines a background and loads in a few tags would have a far better result.

Here's an attempt to generate a generic furfag Discord avatar using the prompt "anthro wolf, masterpiece, cyberpunk, close-up, smirk, helmet,". "masterpiece" is just a generic term NovelAI put into their training material that nudges the AI into generating a detailed image.

It looks unironically retarded but you can retry this as much as you want and shrunk down to a little Discord avatar, would anyone be able to tell the difference?

Some genius-level researchers spent thousands of hours to create these algorithms, only for it to lead to this

Feel free to send along any prompts you want me to try and I'll post the horrifying results.


----------



## moocow (Oct 6, 2022)

The Eighth Tsar said:


> Cough wheeze cough, well these guidelines are for open ai's site at least https://archive.ph/N4jU0


lol yeah the folks behind Stable Diffusion integrated a ridiculous "NSFW filter" that causes it to output a solid black PNG instead of the generated image if it decides the prompt you provide it is "naughty." I call it "ridiculous" for two reasons -- first is that they attempted it in the first place (dumb prudes) and second is because of how god damned easy it is to turn it off despite the deliberate omission of any user-exposed option to do so.

They went to all the trouble of training up a separate AI model to run the prompt through to look for naughty concepts, then wired it into the Python-based open-source software that runs the whole mess. Real shame you can just change "contains_nsfw_shit = piss_away_energy_to_check(prompt, data)" to "contains_nsfw_shit = false" and carry on.

Smart people are really dumb sometimes. The AI community in general really seems to be thoroughly detached from reality.


----------



## Ice Station Zebra (Oct 6, 2022)

moocow said:


> Smart people are really dumb sometimes. The AI community in general really seems to be thoroughly detached from reality.


No doubt about that though I think the attempt to curb NSFW is due to nobody wanting their AI to be known as a CP generator. AI Dungeon was forced by OpenAI to add in some half-ass CP detection and they ultimately got dumped from GPT-3 anyway.

Services like NovelAI try to distance themselves from that risk by holding as little data as possible on their end but I wouldn't be surprised if the SD guys were told to add that NSFW-detection garbage in as a business decision to minimize that risk as much as humanly possible.


----------



## Ghost Boy (Oct 9, 2022)

Doesnt even matter in the end cause some fucking retards still found a way to make loli porn on the thing. Probably not SD, but Novel AI for sure.


----------



## Activelo (Oct 12, 2022)

An animation on e621 was downvoted to hell and the guy who made it flipped out in the comments. (A)

The animation in question if you're curious


----------



## TheRetardKing (Oct 12, 2022)

Activelo said:


> An animation on e621 was downvoted to hell and the guy who made it flipped out in the comments. (A)
> View attachment 3733913View attachment 3733914View attachment 3733916
> The animation in question if you're curious


It looks like one of those porno flash games.







Spoiler







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## D.Va (Oct 13, 2022)

it's Jasonafex from the universe where he doesn't have an art goblina gf


----------



## Belvedere (Oct 13, 2022)

Activelo said:


> An animation on e621 was downvoted to hell and the guy who made it flipped out in the comments. (A)
> View attachment 3733913View attachment 3733914View attachment 3733916
> The animation in question if you're curious



"Animation"  

I find it amusing to see how liberally the term gets applied to subpar attempts by lazy ignorant hacks such as this guy.

Cutting a character into disjointed pieces and applying movement through rotation and stretch transformations is the digital equivalent of paper marionettes.  This is puppeteering at best.

Then it is the attitude when this is pointed out to him...   Holy shit, the hubris of this guy!  It is this perfect combination of stupid and arrogant that it is so easy to make fun off.   I doesn't even look like most of the art he is using is his own.


----------



## John Freeman (Oct 13, 2022)

Belvedere said:


> "Animation"
> 
> I find it amusing to see how liberally the term gets applied to subpar attempts by lazy ignorant hacks such as this guy.
> 
> ...


He's a faggot. Do you really need any further explanation?


----------



## Northern Blockhead (Oct 21, 2022)

Some troll is uploading Child Pornography on Furaffinity, because, apparently, the mods are asleep due to being in the same timezone. It is ugly over there.


----------



## Desumorphine (Oct 22, 2022)

Northern Blockhead said:


> Some troll is uploading Child Pornography on Furaffinity, because, apparently, the mods are asleep due to being in the same timezone. It is ugly over there.


Oh, it's been a while!


----------



## RalphaMania (Oct 30, 2022)

These are truly the end times, gentlemen.


----------



## Stalphos Johnson (Nov 1, 2022)

There's been an interesting twitter thread on child predators within the furry community that went up while the Farms were down:

Archive


----------



## Cpt. Stud Beefpile (Nov 1, 2022)

Stalphos Johnson said:


> There's been an interesting twitter thread on child predators within the furry community that went up while the Farms were down:


Love his poke at the LGTQPedos losing control of their digital hugbox-cum-propaganda outlet.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 1, 2022)

Roxanne Wolf said:


> Frens and Furniggers alike, while we weather the storm here I have a campfire story of sorts to tell from times past.
> 
> I call this a campfire story as I have only found archives and two screenshots that paint a rather absurd late-2019 story that I have been meaning to share. I hope you enjoy this tale of..:
> *Fag Destruction, Political Play & Toxic Masculinity! *
> ...


One picture and escription is archived:


			http://g6jy5jkx466lrqojcngbnksugrcfxsl562bzuikrka5rv7srgguqbjid.onion/fa/redbeatsblue/
		


By the by, the opossum characte reminds me of Daire301.
...oh.


The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I am bringing back this post because I wanted to bring up a couple of related Twitter threads:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The Big O said:


> Hah. That Daire301 guy hasn't posted on his Twitter for almost 2 years now, but I kinda know why: he's now sticking to his AD account where he unabashedly posts about his ABDL fetish and polyamory.
> 
> And he _still_ finds time inbetween bragging about being a baby to rail against capitalism, belittle antivaxxers, and go on really long tangents about "ableism" and woe-is-me ADHD talk. I'm more surprised he doesn't have a thread by now given this guy has a huge fetish art presence going back several years and posts his own face on his Twitter constantly.


----------



## Toolbox (Nov 1, 2022)

Cpt. Stud Beefpile said:


> Love his poke at the LGTQPedos losing control of their digital hugbox-cum-propaganda outlet.


Definitely one fur that is pretty mad, but seems to be screaming into the void.




https://nitter.lacontrevoie.fr/hendrixinnit/status/1587187644089376770?cursor=LBkGJQQRAAA=#r


----------



## Activelo (Nov 1, 2022)

Reposting from @carltondanks:


carltondanks said:


> and now e621 has removed all kiwi farms art
> 
> on an unrelated note, check out this stuff https://e621.net/posts?tags=nazi+ https://e621.net/posts?tags=adolf_hitler+ https://e621.net/posts?tags=adolf_hitler_(artist)+



He also deleted the Kiwiler posts two months prior where he said "let the site die in peace" instead of simply citing the no bases rule.

Meanwhile, this post that also originated from this site (which has a character contemplating suicide while a different character mentions a dilator) was approved by a different admin and is currently still up. Someone's being picky like with the Twokinds edits.


----------



## Realhat (Nov 2, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> Definitely one fur that is pretty mad, but seems to be screaming into the void.
> View attachment 3776556
> https://nitter.lacontrevoie.fr/hendrixinnit/status/1587187644089376770?cursor=LBkGJQQRAAA=#r


Wow, this guy is out of touch.  Even I know that SA became a leftist and LGBT-dominated space years ago.


----------



## carltondanks (Nov 5, 2022)

Activelo said:


> Reposting from @carltondanks:
> 
> View attachment 3778184View attachment 3778200
> He also deleted the Kiwiler posts two months prior where he said "let the site die in peace" instead of simply citing the no bases rule.
> ...





this has been up since 2017. it's also filled to the brim with comments making jokes about holocausts and people arguing to use a blacklist instead of calling for the image to be taken down. https://e621.net/posts/1342631?q=tom_nook_(animal_crossing)+swastika

the servers for e621 are in arizona which has freedom of speech and stuff like this is legally allowed to be hosted. The thing is that the approver of this image is finnish, which i'm not 100% sure is legal for him to associate with any nazi imagery, and the head admin of the site that deleted those kiwifarms art posts is german, which i'm 98% sure that associating with e621 in such a way could end up with him being in prison. any german lawyers on this site, feel free to prove me wrong
so i'm guessing the reason for those deletions could be that the admin really doesn't want to look like e621 is associated with kiwi farms in any way, shape, or form. a furfag who was banned off of e621 could have probably used the opportunity to form a twitter mob and get it kicked off of cloudflare for being associated with raycis nazees on the wrong side of history. 

although the "let the site die" thing really throws me for a loop


----------



## Toolbox (Nov 6, 2022)

carltondanks said:


> View attachment 3799308
> this has been up since 2017. it's also filled to the brim with comments making jokes about holocausts and people arguing to use a blacklist instead of calling for the image to be taken down. https://e621.net/posts/1342631?q=tom_nook_(animal_crossing)+swastika
> 
> the servers for e621 are in arizona which has freedom of speech and stuff like this is legally allowed to be hosted. The thing is that the approver of this image is finnish, which i'm not 100% sure is legal for him to associate with any nazi imagery, and the head admin of the site that deleted those kiwifarms art posts is german, which i'm 98% sure that associating with e621 in such a way could end up with him being in prison. any german lawyers on this site, feel free to prove me wrong
> ...


Gotta love furries disliking an image like this to hell and sperging in the comments for years, on a site that allows some of the most degenerate sexual content on the internet. The dissonance is truly incredible.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 6, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> Gotta love furries disliking an image like this to hell and sperging in the comments for years, on a site that allows some of the most degenerate sexual content on the internet. The dissonance is truly incredible.


I noticed similar dissonance with 4chan, though not with Nazi stuff.
Then again, I do not visit 4chan, but merely read of the site by happenstance.


----------



## Toolbox (Nov 6, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I noticed similar dissonance with 4chan, though not with Nazi stuff.
> Then again, I do not visit 4chan, but merely read of the site by happenstance.


I gotta hand it to 4chan modstaff despite how shit they are in every other way, they actually ban furshit on sight on most boards. But they let weebs have free reign so eh.


----------



## Cringe newfag (Nov 6, 2022)

So what's the current situation with AI? Has the tidal wave of automation hit the furry artists yet like with anime art styles? Or are people still working on the algorithms.


----------



## Toolbox (Nov 6, 2022)

Cringe newfag said:


> So what's the current situation with AI? Has the tidal wave of automation hit the furry artists yet like with anime art styles? Or are people still working on the algorithms.


Eh, without additional human edits neither market will really be hit too hard. The barrier of entry has certainly been lowered for common folk with a bit less skill, but you can still tell when an image is made by ai especially when it tries to ape cartoonish styles. Wait a few more years and ask again.


----------



## Furry Trash (Nov 7, 2022)

Cringe newfag said:


> So what's the current situation with AI? Has the tidal wave of automation hit the furry artists yet like with anime art styles? Or are people still working on the algorithms.


It's been pretty quiet after the initial freakout but since we're talking about human edited AI art here's some drama I ran into a month ago. Fur Affinity removed some AI assisted art uploaded by a relatively popular furry artist, Rick Griffin, as per their new zero tolerance rule against AI generated images.

He took to Twitter to complain:



Link | Archive

Digging this up again also led me to a Plebbit thread (Archive) about the incident. Drama is minimal otherwise (there's some assorted whining in the replies to his Tweet) but the thread is pretty interesting if you want an actually good artist's opinion on machine learning.


Spoiler: FA's Removal Message






Glad to see Fur Affinity is still run by absolute retards after all these years. I especially love how they call it "lacking artistic merit" which would make FA's front page what exactly?

As an aside I think blending human art with AI imagery is a pretty cool and novel approach, one that'll almost certainly become more popular over time since it dramatically lowers the skill level needed to produce high quality art. Difference is they'll just lie about it.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Nov 8, 2022)

I do find it fucking stupid with how FA handled Rick Griffin's piece for merely mentioning that he used AI for assistance in that piece when every day you can go to FA Front Page and see bullshit like literal MS Paint scribbles or beginner SFM Bullshit


----------



## Furry Trash (Nov 8, 2022)

There is no fucking way anyone looking at that image would pick it as AI assisted if he hadn't outright admitted it, even then all he used it for was the background. Other artists can (probably already are) generate the entire image using AI, touch up the shitty looking parts and just lie about it. FA really can't do a thing to stop it.


Spoonomancer said:


> literal MS Paint scribbles or beginner SFM Bullshit


Don't forget the endless low effort YCH/auction reminder spam.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 8, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> I do find it fucking stupid with how FA handled Rick Griffin's piece for merely mentioning that he used AI for assistance in that piece when every day you can go to FA Front Page and see bullshit like literal MS Paint scribbles or beginner SFM Bullshit


'At least I drew it all myself!'


----------



## The Eighth Tsar (Nov 9, 2022)

Page 12 of the study.
"Zoophilia, Furryism, and Paraphilias
With 146,627 members, 43,060 threads, and 1,077,680 messages for Zooville alone, the online zoophilia community appears to be a large and well supported international community of persons who share a sexual attraction to animals. Our research also demonstrated that the presence of self-reported zoophilia coincides with the endorsement of other paraphilic behaviors, with the largest associations being with furryism (which had a high frequency) and necrophilia (which had a very low frequency). Sexology research has found that paraphilias tend to be intercorrelated, as do spe-cifc fetishes (Seto et al., 2014). Some fndings may reflect the nature of zoophilia—for instance, higher rates of public masturbation may reflect that zoophilic persons consider the areas where their animals of interest reside (e.g., barn, feld, etc.) to be public areas. By contrast, the low rates of telephone scatalogia could be that phone calls as a medium have been replaced with more private systems (e.g., discord, telegram, whatsapp), which do not reveal one’s phone number, allow media sharing, and are often encrypted.
The conceptual overlap with furryism, however, bears fur-ther mention. Zoophilia was correlated with furryism; how-ever, more than half (55.8%) of persons with zoophilia were not furries, and while supplemental analyses (not reported due to space considerations) demonstrated that furryism was correlated with indicators of zoophilia, these associations were decreased to nonsignifcance after controlling for self-identifed zoophilia. Thus, the link between furryism and these zoophilic indicators would appear to be only by virtue of shared variance with zoophilia. *That is, we would argue that zoophilia indicates a higher likelihood of furryism, how-ever, furryism does not necessarily entail a greater likelihood of zoophilia.*"
Hmmmmmmmmmm. Attached is the study, it goes through the numerical stats first and then summarizes them.


----------



## Big Bang (Nov 9, 2022)

The Eighth Tsar said:


> Page 12 of the study.
> "Zoophilia, Furryism, and Paraphilias
> With 146,627 members, 43,060 threads, and 1,077,680 messages for Zooville alone, the online zoophilia community appears to be a large and well supported international community of persons who share a sexual attraction to animals. Our research also demonstrated that the presence of self-reported zoophilia coincides with the endorsement of other paraphilic behaviors, with the largest associations being with furryism (which had a high frequency) and necrophilia (which had a very low frequency). Sexology research has found that paraphilias tend to be intercorrelated, as do spe-cifc fetishes (Seto et al., 2014). Some fndings may reflect the nature of zoophilia—for instance, higher rates of public masturbation may reflect that zoophilic persons consider the areas where their animals of interest reside (e.g., barn, feld, etc.) to be public areas. By contrast, the low rates of telephone scatalogia could be that phone calls as a medium have been replaced with more private systems (e.g., discord, telegram, whatsapp), which do not reveal one’s phone number, allow media sharing, and are often encrypted.
> The conceptual overlap with furryism, however, bears fur-ther mention. Zoophilia was correlated with furryism; how-ever, more than half (55.8%) of persons with zoophilia were not furries, and while supplemental analyses (not reported due to space considerations) demonstrated that furryism was correlated with indicators of zoophilia, these associations were decreased to nonsignifcance after controlling for self-identifed zoophilia. Thus, the link between furryism and these zoophilic indicators would appear to be only by virtue of shared variance with zoophilia. *That is, we would argue that zoophilia indicates a higher likelihood of furryism, how-ever, furryism does not necessarily entail a greater likelihood of zoophilia.*"
> Hmmmmmmmmmm. Attached is the study, it goes through the numerical stats first and then summarizes them.


"I keep a pet for romantic companionship", "I allow the animal to show consent to sexual intercourse", "I feel romantic love for my pet, but I would never have sex with them", "I love animals romantically", "I get 'crushes' on animals", "Animals can reciprocate my romantic feelings and attractions", and "Animals can reciprocate my sexual feelings and attractions" are all instances of zoophiles anthropomorphizing an animal for romantic or sexual instances. This means there is a greater percentile of furry zoophiles than the study postulated, as a requirement of the label furry is the interest in anthropomorphized animals, with anthropomorphizing being defined as attributing human characteristics or behavior to an animal. Attributing the human concepts of romance or sexual thought or sapience to an animal is the definition of anthropomorphizing.  The constituents that agreed to those should be considered furries, regardless of whether they consider themselves a furry. It doesn't mean they aren't a furry when their actions say otherwise, just like a person raping a dog is still an animal rapist, regardless of whether they call it consensual sex or the dog "doesn't attack so it's consensual."

Remember, there are furries out there who are interested only in feral dogs that can somehow give consent, not talking, standing dogs. This means that the label 'furry' is not tied strictly to anthropomorphized animals drawn standing on two legs. It applies to _any _animal that has human features/behaviors attached. Therefor, approximately 80-90% of zoophiles would be considered furries.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 9, 2022)

Also, most of those white girls fucking their dogs don't consider themselves furry.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 9, 2022)

TheBigOne said:


> "I keep a pet for romantic companionship", "I allow the animal to show consent to sexual intercourse", "I feel romantic love for my pet, but I would never have sex with them", "I love animals romantically", "I get 'crushes' on animals", "Animals can reciprocate my romantic feelings and attractions", and "Animals can reciprocate my sexual feelings and attractions" are all instances of zoophiles anthropomorphizing an animal for romantic or sexual instances. This means there is a greater percentile of furry zoophiles than the study postulated, as a requirement of the label furry is the interest in anthropomorphized animals, with anthropomorphizing being defined as attributing human characteristics or behavior to an animal. Attributing the human concepts of romance or sexual thought or sapience to an animal is the definition of anthropomorphizing.  The constituents that agreed to those should be considered furries, regardless of whether they consider themselves a furry. It doesn't mean they aren't a furry when their actions say otherwise, just like a person raping a dog is still an animal rapist, regardless of whether they call it consensual sex or the dog "doesn't attack so it's consensual."
> 
> Remember, there are furries out there who are interested only in feral dogs that can somehow give consent, not talking, standing dogs. This means that the label 'furry' is not tied strictly to anthropomorphized animals drawn standing on two legs. It applies to _any _animal that has human features/behaviors attached. Therefor, approximately 80-90% of zoophiles would be considered furries.


Eh...
...my definition o 'furry' is 'fan of cartoon animals'.
In your defence, that definition is not mutually exclusive with zoos. After all, there is Ralph Bakshi.


----------



## Kronk _ (Nov 9, 2022)

TheBigOne said:


> "I keep a pet for romantic companionship", "I allow the animal to show consent to sexual intercourse", "I feel romantic love for my pet, but I would never have sex with them", "I love animals romantically", "I get 'crushes' on animals", "Animals can reciprocate my romantic feelings and attractions", and "Animals can reciprocate my sexual feelings and attractions" are all instances of zoophiles anthropomorphizing an animal for romantic or sexual instances. This means there is a greater percentile of furry zoophiles than the study postulated, as a requirement of the label furry is the interest in anthropomorphized animals, with anthropomorphizing being defined as attributing human characteristics or behavior to an animal. Attributing the human concepts of romance or sexual thought or sapience to an animal is the definition of anthropomorphizing.  The constituents that agreed to those should be considered furries, regardless of whether they consider themselves a furry. It doesn't mean they aren't a furry when their actions say otherwise, just like a person raping a dog is still an animal rapist, regardless of whether they call it consensual sex or the dog "doesn't attack so it's consensual."
> 
> Remember, there are furries out there who are interested only in feral dogs that can somehow give consent, not talking, standing dogs. This means that the label 'furry' is not tied strictly to anthropomorphized animals drawn standing on two legs. It applies to _any _animal that has human features/behaviors attached. Therefor, approximately 80-90% of zoophiles would be considered furries.



I dont necessarily disagree with what youre saying, but jumping from being or not being a furry to dog fucker only hurts your comparison. Plus, your counter argument is about "how should we define what a furry is", and the assumption that this would change..something in the papers results. 

It has been debated ever since the 90s and there is no right or wrong answer. For this, its best you read the study and check what they went for here, which you find on page 3 of the attached PDF, among other pages and paragraphs (hint, they already took into account everything you mentioned, read the fucking thing). The short of it, is that it doesnt matter since the data implies what has been posted, that while not all furries have a tendency to be zoophiles, most zoophiles have a tendency to be furries. This is because the distinction between "furry" and "zoophile" would not change if you broaden or limit the definition up like you suggest. You would arbitrarily create a correlation, which is not only bad analysis, its also not the point of the study.


----------



## GumballFapper (Nov 9, 2022)

Chinese nationalists are seething over Taiwan #1 and Xi = Pooh memes in the comment section of this post: 
https://e621.net/posts/3601580


----------



## Gorgar (Nov 9, 2022)

GumballFapper said:


> Chinese nationalists are seething over Taiwan #1 and Xi = Pooh memes in the comment section of this post:
> https://e621.net/posts/3601580






I thought femboys weren’t allow in China?


----------



## TheRetardKing (Nov 9, 2022)

GumballFapper said:


> Chinese nationalists are seething over Taiwan #1 and Xi = Pooh memes in the comment section of this post:
> https://e621.net/posts/3601580





Spoiler



动态网自由门 天安門 天安门 法輪功 李洪志 Free Tibet 六四天安門事件 The Tiananmen Square protests of 1989 天安門大屠殺 The Tiananmen Square Massacre 反右派鬥爭 The Anti-Rightist Struggle 大躍進政策 The Great Leap Forward 文化大革命 The Great Proletarian Cultural Revolution 人權 Human Rights 民運 Democratization 自由 Freedom 獨立 Independence 多黨制 Multi-party system 台灣 臺灣 Taiwan Formosa 中華民國 Republic of China 西藏 土伯特 唐古特 Tibet 達賴喇嘛 Dalai Lama 法輪功 Falun Dafa 新疆維吾爾自治區 The Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region 諾貝爾和平獎 Nobel Peace Prize 劉暁波 Liu Xiaobo 民主 言論 思想 反共 反革命 抗議 運動 騷亂 暴亂 騷擾 擾亂 抗暴 平反 維權 示威游行 李洪志 法輪大法 大法弟子 強制斷種 強制堕胎 民族淨化 人體實驗 肅清 胡耀邦 趙紫陽 魏京生 王丹 還政於民 和平演變 激流中國 北京之春 大紀元時報 九評論共産黨 獨裁 專制 壓制 統一 監視 鎮壓 迫害 侵略 掠奪 破壞 拷問 屠殺 活摘器官 誘拐 買賣人口 遊進 走私 毒品 賣淫 春畫 賭博 六合彩 天安門 天安门 法輪功 李洪志 Winnie the Pooh 劉曉波动态网自由门




your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## Murenu (Nov 9, 2022)

Kronk _ said:


> I dont necessarily disagree with what youre saying, but jumping from being or not being a furry to dog fucker only hurts your comparison. Plus, your counter argument is about "how should we define what a furry is", and the assumption that this would change..something in the papers results.
> 
> It has been debated ever since the 90s and there is no right or wrong answer. For this, its best you read the study and check what they went for here, which you find on page 3 of the attached PDF, among other pages and paragraphs (hint, they already took into account everything you mentioned, read the fucking thing). The short of it, is that it doesnt matter since the data implies what has been posted, that while not all furries have a tendency to be zoophiles, most zoophiles have a tendency to be furries. This is because the distinction between "furry" and "zoophile" would not change if you broaden or limit the definition up like you suggest. You would arbitrarily create a correlation, which is not only bad analysis, its also not the point of the study.


Stuff like this is stupid because things like "furry" and even "trans" are usually counted based purely on self-identification. Anything based purely on self-identification is arguably not real or accurate. A more correct way to define furry is someone who has a psychological fixation on anthropomorphic animals to a systematic degree whether they identify as furry or are open about it or not. This is obviously much harder to track.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Nov 9, 2022)

GumballFapper said:


> Chinese nationalists are seething over Taiwan #1 and Xi = Pooh memes in the comment section of this post:
> https://e621.net/posts/3601580


Jesus Christ, when did E621 turn into anything but a place to look up the most depraved furry porn, bust a nut and leave?


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Nov 9, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> I do find it fucking stupid with how FA handled Rick Griffin's piece for merely mentioning that he used AI for assistance in that piece when every day you can go to FA Front Page and see bullshit like literal MS Paint scribbles or beginner SFM Bullshit


It was exactly what I was suggesting earlier in the thread on the topic of the FA's AI policy. It forbids you from  photobashing assets that are derived from AI generation. It's dumb and as some of the reddit folks pointed out, AI is just a tool that increases efficiency of a process.


----------



## The Big O (Nov 10, 2022)

Yo, @Roxanne Wolf  - Having a field day with Furry Twitter the last few days?

For those unaware, a sizeable number of popular furries and fursuiters are now openly outing themselves as ABDLs where they didn't previously. Unsurprisingly, it's generating discourse from many other open diaperfurs congratulating them and showing solidarity with a much smaller subset of furries denouncing the degeneracy as a bridge too far or putting them at arms length. It was enough to get a damn hashtag trend going for a little while there alongside #Furaffinity - Boy, I wonder how many Twitter normies got an eyeful?


----------



## Roxanne Wolf (Nov 10, 2022)

The Big O said:


> Yo, @Roxanne Wolf  - Having a field day with Furry Twitter the last few days?
> 
> For those unaware, a sizeable number of popular furries and fursuiters are now openly outing themselves as ABDLs where they didn't previously. Unsurprisingly, it's generating discourse from many other open diaperfurs congratulating them and showing solidarity with a much smaller subset of furries denouncing the degeneracy as a bridge too far or putting them at arms length. It was enough to get a damn hashtag trend going for a little while there alongside #Furaffinity - Boy, I wonder how many Twitter normies got an eyeful?


Did you mean to ask, "How are you feeling about being right about the next wave of coomersoomers being diaper niggers?"
Because I absolutely knew it was going to happen - it's just as fad-y as trooning.

Know how I knew?
Examples:


Twitter
Archive
Main Twitter
600 followers in one day and never coomed the way his audience wants - is all that newfound hug boxing worth your self respect? Going from 18k on main to a coomer Twitter will be a short serotonin hit, and not worth associating with pedos ofc. But as always, the coom is strong with furfags.



Spoiler: Fagoot




Twitter
Archive


>if everyone else is doing it
Poor reason to join the ranks of a group that's as bad as if not worse than furries keeping pedos out.


Twitter
Archive
>edgy
>babyish


A bunch of other accounts have come out, varying in follower size, but we will see a new wave of drama and degeneracy hit like Hurricane Ian Brandon Anderson.

God help us.

Additional Reading:
The Cost of The Coom
Babyfurs & Minors - Tragic Results


----------



## The Big O (Nov 10, 2022)

Roxanne Wolf said:


> Did you mean to ask, "How are you feeling about being right about the next wave of coomersoomers being diaper niggers?"
> Because I absolutely knew it was going to happen - it's just as fad-y as trooning.
> 
> Know how I knew?
> ...


Looks like you're gonna have a nice and steady source of bread to document as this trend starts breaking the surface more in the coming week or two. The ABDLs are pretty emboldened into revealing their power levels... and I'm all for it if it means the normies get to raise the crosses and holy water in response.

I guess we have Elon to thank for this trend becoming more organically energized since he took hold of Twitter, eh?


----------



## JethroTullamore (Nov 10, 2022)

Roxanne Wolf said:


> Did you mean to ask, "How are you feeling about being right about the next wave of coomersoomers being diaper niggers?"
> Because I absolutely knew it was going to happen - it's just as fad-y as trooning.
> 
> Know how I knew?
> ...



Not that I’m surprised, but, I didn’t think it would get to the point where “I shit myself and I’m proud” was something that would be said without a hint of irony.


----------



## Strayserval (Nov 10, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> Not that I’m surprised, but, I didn’t think it would get to the point where “I shit myself and I’m proud” was something that would be said without a hint of irony.


There may not have been a red wave in America but there will be a brown one


----------



## Roxanne Wolf (Nov 10, 2022)

I can see why the ABDL group would be so attractive to the people rushing to join - their hugboxing and lefty political gatekeeping are on par with that of troons and terminally online furries.

The writing is of course, is on the wall and cracks will begin to show:

Twitter
Archive

But that's just on the surface. Much deeper there are ruptures in the foundation in which degeneracy and unacceptable behavior seep up through, that which is carpeted over by the self appointed popular users in the ABDL community and everyone is told that there is nothing to see - move along.

What do I mean by this?
The babyfur group is insanely good at suppressing anyone who brings up problematic behavior and then turning around to make it seem like it's acceptable.

My case?
A small user kicked up the carpet hiding the cracks of pedophilic depiction and the popular members ate them alive:


Spoiler: Archived Thread/Censored Cub





Archive





Spoiler: The Response




Archive
TLDR: "Did you really need to do this? We already knew." 


Archive 
This post is especially rich since Jimmy here has a past of defending a cub consoomer who got their art from Balt - in fact, he has direct contact with him. 
Also, you look at the thumbs in the archive and tell me any of them are appropriate - you'll be lying through your teeth. 


Archive
TLDR: 
"You made this callout for your own ego"
"You're getting off to these callouts"
"I don't need people who jump to these conclusions in my life"
"I don't believe you actually care"
>muh ebil Christans
"You're bulling these people in your callout (((("
"You are just as bad as the evil American police"
"blocked ))))" 


Archive
"Everything I don't like is a psyop."



This isn't the only responses we see of babyfurs defending bad behavior, let's see how the react to an adult in diapers and fetish gear at a playground amongst kids: 


Roxanne Wolf said:


> Necro time!
> 
> Found something truly :deviant: AND :horrifying: to bump this thread with, and it's really bringing the freaks out of the woodworks.
> 
> ...



Remember, A BUNCH OF FURRIES ARE FLOCKING TO THIS GROUP IN DROVES, a group that openly allows podophilic activities. 



WolfKiller said:


> Furnal Equinox capitulated and has dropped Wolfbird as Guest of Honour due to her sensible position on babyfurs.  Note how the announcement tiptoes around what specifically happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What happened to Wolfbird was awful and this is only proving she was right to feel the way she did.


----------



## Kronk _ (Nov 10, 2022)

Only furfags would welcome pedophiles with open arms


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 10, 2022)

An ABDL infestation, huh?

I've been following furry drama for close to 25 years now and I swear every time I think they have hit rock bottom, they come back with a mole machine and a copy of Jules Verne's Journey to the Center of the Earth.


----------



## Furry Trash (Nov 11, 2022)

Roxanne Wolf said:


> Did you mean to ask, "How are you feeling about being right about the next wave of coomersoomers being diaper niggers?"
> Because I absolutely knew it was going to happen - it's just as fad-y as trooning.
> 
> Know how I knew?
> ...


These fucking people cause problems literally everywhere they go. Adding to your reading list, Metokur's Deviants video is mandatory viewing if you want to see how they operate and try to cover and run damage control for each other:






TLDW: lawsuit threats, false flagging and lots and lots of gay ops.

Personal schizo theory: given this community's past behavior, how close-knit they are and how they collectively react to being ridiculed, I think this whole thing was probably coordinated by some popufurs who were into it as a kind of fake campaign to normalize and spread their dumb fetish, "everyone else is doing it" after all. The love bombing and nauseating overly positive personal stories about how great they all are seem so inauthentic to me.

>Wolfbird

Thanks for reminding me of this incident, now I get to be MATI about it all over again.


----------



## Roxanne Wolf (Nov 11, 2022)

Furry Trash said:


> These fucking people cause problems literally everywhere they go. Adding to your reading list, Metokur's Deviants video is mandatory viewing if you want to see how they operate and try to cover and run damage control for each other:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And just in case you weren't MATI enough, let me show you a taste of what is to come:

Everyone remembers the plushophile & exhibitionist deviant CyanWolf, yes?

With this whole mass "coming out", he posed the question, how does everyone feel about NSFW Cub art?
The results - exactly what you'd expect, but still absolutely fucking awful:

Twitter
Archive

The only saving grace about this poll is that there is high possibility of sampling bias - normie furs I'm sure didn't get the opportunity to see this and vote - but out of nearly 900 people, ~67% are okay or don't care about minors being depicted in sexual situations. 

Mark my words, there will come a time when there's a thread for tracking cub fags and it'll be bursting at the seams as this new wave of "acceptance" washes in degeneracy the likes of which we have not yet seen en mass. 

Feel free to take a look at the replies, but one in particular stuck out to me:


Spoiler: "Teens are as ready to consent as dogs" 




Archive 

TLDR: Adult dogs can consent to sex as much as 12 year old boys in the opinions of a self confirmed zoophile and a closet pedophile.


This is who all these fursuiters are getting in bed with, and they need to be held accountable to lie in it. 

This is the taste of what is to come, soon this whole ABDL thing will reach critical mass and there will be a schism in which normie furries cut off these reprehensible, dangerous people like a parasitic tumor.


----------



## Furry Trash (Nov 11, 2022)

Also, sorry for the double post, but man:


Furry Trash said:


> It's been pretty quiet after the initial freakout


Turns out DeviantArt has been working on its own "ethical" AI image generator as well as selling their own user's artwork as the training dataset to third parties (something you have to opt out of), they announced it publicly today and the reaction is nothing but unmitigated seething:


Keffals eat your heart out:



Spoiler: DA's announcement




Link | Archive


Link | Archive





Spoiler: Assorted seething




Link | Archive


Link | Archive


Link | Archive


Link | Archive

There's thousands of posts like this and we're only seven hours in.


----------



## The Eighth Tsar (Nov 13, 2022)

Furry Trash said:


> Also, sorry for the double post, but man:
> 
> Turns out DeviantArt has been working on its own "ethical" AI image generator as well as selling their own user's artwork as the training dataset to third parties (something you have to opt out of), they announced it publicly today and the reaction is nothing but unmitigated seething:
> 
> ...


Why are they complaining, at least they get to opt out this time; when stuff like dall-e was being worked on, DeviantArt and other 'art' sharing sites were up for grabs by the creators of the dataset(s) (at least I'm sure they were by the results you get when you type in something like DeviantArt adoptables) either by scraping the site directly or indirectly through something like Google images.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Nov 13, 2022)

It's true sadly.


----------



## Trashtaur (Nov 13, 2022)

Furry Trash said:


> Also, sorry for the double post, but man:
> 
> Turns out DeviantArt has been working on its own "ethical" AI image generator as well as selling their own user's artwork as the training dataset to third parties (something you have to opt out of), they announced it publicly today and the reaction is nothing but unmitigated seething:
> 
> ...


And then they repealed that decision so that all art on DA has been opted out by default, so basically everyone’s art will be fine. It was dumb what DA did, but what was even dumber was seeing users leaving the site in droves while proclaiming that “ThEY’Re LEaViNG” and done with DA forever.  I’ve been on the internet long enough to know that stupid shit like this doesn’t last long.

At best they’re nothing more than fads that last no longer than a couple months, and at worst it’s just a thorn in their side that you just have to suck up and deal with. Either way, it usually peaks and dies because people stop caring.

It happened with crypto, NFTs, and a whole bunch of other shit - and now it’s AI art.


----------



## Rozzy (Nov 14, 2022)

Britbong pedo zoophile babyfur gets 6 years jailtime.








						Lincolnshire man who had indecent images of children and animals jailed
					

He breached his previous suspended sentence




					thelincolnite.co.uk


----------



## TheRetardKing (Nov 14, 2022)

Rozzy said:


> Britbong pedo zoophile babyfur gets 6 years jailtime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh... he does sorta' look like Britbong


----------



## Some Badger (Nov 15, 2022)

Furry Trash said:


> These fucking people cause problems literally everywhere they go. Adding to your reading list, Metokur's Deviants video is mandatory viewing if you want to see how they operate and try to cover and run damage control for each other:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back then in 2014, you could laugh at this because it was this fringe of weirdos considered weird within their own fandom trying to be Internet tough guys. Nowadays ABDL stuff seems more common in the fandom, its members have a larger presence at cons and on Twitter (and come equipped with cancel mobs), and it’s just kinda taken as a fact of life even if most furries from what I can tell find it creepy. 

All these image sites really need a blacklist tag feature, particularly FA. I’m tired of turning on the content filter for single word SFW searches and finding unsolicited babyfur art.


----------



## RabiesTheRedneck (Nov 15, 2022)

Furry Trash said:


> These fucking people cause problems literally everywhere they go. Adding to your reading list, Metokur's Deviants video is mandatory viewing if you want to see how they operate and try to cover and run damage control for each other:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care if I sound like the furfag equivalent of Albert Fish, lemme redpill you. We furries operate 100% identically to "god's chosen". Apply every wignat conspiracy theory about das juden but to how the furry fandom behaves and it makes sense.

I mean hell, it even happened here. CIAnigger being a cryptofurry who subverted the board to help other furries is textbook handrubbing behavior.

You stupid goyim sapiens just don't notice.


----------



## Honored guest (Nov 15, 2022)

I figure this is the best place to talk about it, Some artists are freaking out about Pixiv and fanbox. Apparently Pixiv is not longer allowing loli/underage art. I've only seen bits and pieces about it, but it might be worth looking into.

There is always a good chimp out or two when these term of service changes happen.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 15, 2022)

Honored guest said:


> I figure this is the best place to talk about it, Some artists are freaking out about Pixiv and fanbox. Apparently Pixiv is not longer allowing loli/underage art. I've only seen bits and pieces about it, but it might be worth looking into.
> 
> There is always a good chimp out or two when these term of service changes happen.


Issues with payment processors. Visa and Mastercard are clamping down more and more on things that could get them nailed for aiding in the distribution of CP and rape in certain jurisdictions.


----------



## YayLasagna (Nov 16, 2022)

Stalphos Johnson said:


> There's been an interesting twitter thread on child predators within the furry community that went up while the Farms were down:
> View attachment 3773508
> Archive


Jon is a "catholic therapist" and I don't think it's a good idea to mix faith with work, especially in psychology. He's not wrong in saying these problems exist, but getting combative with degenerates on twitter and then circlejerking with his buddies in the mentions isn't signs of someone I would wanna take seriously.
Even if he does have a point, all that means it'll go into the void.


----------



## Toolbox (Nov 16, 2022)

The Eighth Tsar said:


> Why are they complaining, at least they get to opt out this time; when stuff like dall-e was being worked on, DeviantArt and other 'art' sharing sites were up for grabs by the creators of the dataset(s) (at least I'm sure they were by the results you get when you type in something like DeviantArt adoptables) either by scraping the site directly or indirectly through something like Google images. View attachment 3856302


Nothing's stopping anyone with a nvidia gpu released in the last 2 years from just training their own stable diffusion build on deviantart. The cat's out of the bag already, screech all they want about companies doing it but randos who don't need to care too much about IP law are having a field day.


----------



## Gorgar (Nov 16, 2022)

RabiesTheRedneck said:


> We furries operate 100% identically to "god's chosen".


In the words of Amy’s Baking Company,
“You are all punks. Nothing, you are all nothing. We are laughing at you. All of you, just fools. We have God on our side, you just have your sites.”


----------



## Cpt. Stud Beefpile (Nov 16, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> Issues with payment processors. Visa and Mastercard are clamping down more and more on things that could get them nailed for aiding in the distribution of CP and rape in certain jurisdictions.



I'm guessing you mean the places like Europe and Canada where they're locking people up for cartoons and other fiction of 'underage' characters?


----------



## Rozzy (Nov 16, 2022)

Cpt. Stud Beefpile said:


> I'm guessing you mean the places like Europe and Canada where they're locking people up for cartoons and other fiction of 'underage' characters?


Such fictional material is illegal in most parts of the world including cases here in the US.






						Legal status of fictional pornography depicting minors - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Drill-WithaM (Nov 20, 2022)

Honored guest said:


> I've only seen bits and pieces about it, but it might be worth looking into.


Considering that Pixiv is the Japanese equivalent to deviantart, it's definitely something that's worth looking into. Hell, a Pixiv thread might be interesting.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 20, 2022)

Drill-WithaM said:


> Considering that Pixiv is the Japanese equivalent to deviantart, it's definitely something that's worth looking into. Hell, a Pixiv thread might be interesting.


There's already a thread for pixiv horrors. Maybe a thread for the communities themselves would be warranted, but it's really hard to follow anything there if you don't know Japanese.


----------



## Drill-WithaM (Nov 20, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> There's already a thread for pixiv horrors. Maybe a thread for the communities themselves would be warranted, but it's really hard to follow anything there if you don't know Japanese.


A thread about the Pixiv community could be fun to research and talk about, and ironically I was planning on making one at some point, but I decided not to because I don't know Japanese (I just started learning it) and it might end up being shit. So a thread on it is probably not going to happen, at least for now. (Someone else might do it, Idk.)


----------



## ExplosiveTeddybear (Nov 22, 2022)

I only follow Japanese artists on Pixiv, and there's honestly not much drama to find there. Mostly cause the majority of their audience is also Japanese, and they're much more like the old-school internet crowd, that only really deal with what they like, and ignore what they don't. Nor do they go out of their way to find shit to be offended by and throw a shitfit about in the comments. The most drama you'll get is people (usually rightfully) complaining that an artist traced something, which mostly ends in an apology, the artist disappearing, or both.
The Japanese may be massive pervs, but they're at least a lot more civilized than furries or (western) weebs.

Now, the _ western_ artists on there, you're more likely to find fun drama around, or in their comments, cause they pull in the standard western audience with the associated shitflinging and dramabaiting.


----------



## Desumorphine (Nov 26, 2022)

Minor event but I find it amusing.
After mocking the "Buy blue checkmark" policy on Twitter about a week ago, Sean seems to have decided to double down and add his very own in FurAffinity. For just 800 USD you can now buy a permanent checkmark for his ancient site, which will show a "I payed 8$ for this" when hovered over and not do anything else. Sean is finally learning how to monetise his audience, it seems!
Comments are disabled on the FA post, sadly, but they are enabled on Twitter.

Archive 1, 2, 3
Link 1, 2, 3


----------



## Pizdec (Nov 26, 2022)

Personal lolcow, but I think it's worth posting because it's very WingofRedemption-y. A furry youtuber by the name of Raeal The Protogen had a tism over adverts on their Twitch, because their fans, presumably mostly kids, keep ree-ing over ads that Raeal is trying to "earn a living" from (sounds familiar doesn't it?).



It's gotten to such a contentious point that Raeal has banned the mention of Ads in his chat from here on out, and wants to transition to Youtube in hopes of improving this anti-advert situation.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Nov 27, 2022)

So Salvestro Minotaur, a pretty decent anthro artist who specializes in clean artwork decided to post this generally wholesome and inoffensive image onto twitter:

Note the lack of anything _explicitly_ Christian aside from mentioning God (which, in isolation, doesn't _necessarily _have to imply the Abrahamic God).



Of course, this being the increasingly cult-like furry fandom (well, the terminally online subsection of it) it was like dropping a hornet's nest onto a bulldog ant colony.







The most obsessive poster in the peanut gallery is somebody named Slyweazal. Naturally, they play the role of the anti-theist who slings scripture out of context to justify their hatred of religion in general and Christianity in particular. Of course after a while their actual reason for doing so comes out. Orange man bad and put kids in cages, Republicans hate gays, etc.








To be fair, there were some in the comments who supported Salvestro though they were in the clear minority while those in opposition became increasingly unhinged.




Edit: Formatting


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 27, 2022)

NevskyProspekt said:


> So Salvestro Minotaur, a pretty decent anthro artist who specializes in clean artwork decided to post this generally wholesome and inoffensive image onto twitter:
> 
> Note the lack of anything _explicitly_ Christian aside from mentioning God (which, in isolation, doesn't _necessarily _have to imply the Abrahamic God).
> 
> ...


Salvestro: *gives non-nominal Christian message*
Heathen furries: 'Wait! It's so bright! My eyes hurt! STOP! _It burns! Ow! Stop! Help me! It burns!_'

In this world, 'inoffensive' and 'mentionin God' are antonyms.

Either way, I remember him. He got a nice niche following in FurAffinity, thoug he left because FurAffinity and Twitter were being distractions to him:








						Salvestro's Journals -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

archived 27 Nov 2022 14:32:40 UTC




					archive.ph
				



I... actually found him admirable, though that may be cause I fit wit his niche, though I merely looked from afar.

On the message itself, even if that referred to a non-Abrahamic God, that message is clearly Christian due to the use of the word 'revere' and 'honor', the abstinence from pornography, and the call of actually being a role model to children.
Also, I point and laugh at omametech being misogynist, given how social justice warriors tend to be radically feminist.
I also point and laugh a TamOtter, since the only way that message is forcing his religi ont others is if bringing up your eligion _at all_ is automatically forcing.
I say tha they all needed that message, even if they reacted extremely negatively towards the message.   Optimistic this may be, the furry fandom would be a far better place if they all followed Salvestro's words.

By the by, did you notice tha the avatars of the anti-Christian crowd and pro-Christian crowd have distinct æsthetics?


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Nov 28, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Salvestro: *gives non-nominal Christian message*
> Heathen furries: 'Wait! It's so bright! My eyes hurt! STOP! _It burns! Ow! Stop! Help me! It burns!_'
> 
> In this world, 'inoffensive' and 'mentionin God' are antonyms.
> ...


The pro-Christian/more moderate ones tend to have much better painting and storybook art, like something you would find coming out of the works of C.S. Lewis, Beatrix Potter and Robert C. O'Brien or in the margins of medieval manuscripts. Maybe I should compile the accounts of more sensible furfags, furry-adjacents and artists who specialize in anthropomorphic characters, at least so we can appreciate a little island of sanity in the (at times literal) shit show that is the fandom.


----------



## Cpt. Stud Beefpile (Nov 29, 2022)

NevskyProspekt said:


> The pro-Christian/more moderate ones tend to have much better painting and storybook art, like something you would find coming out of the works of C.S. Lewis, Beatrix Potter and Robert C. O'Brien or in the margins of medieval manuscripts. Maybe I should compile the accounts of more sensible furfags, furry-adjacents and artists who specialize in anthropomorphic characters, at least so we can appreciate a little island of sanity in the (at times literal) shit show that is the fandom.


A big ol' "yes please" from this old Burned Fur member.


----------



## Chromatic Collector (Nov 29, 2022)

NevskyProspekt said:


> The pro-Christian/more moderate ones tend to have much better painting and storybook art, like something you would find coming out of the works of C.S. Lewis, Beatrix Potter and Robert C. O'Brien or in the margins of medieval manuscripts. Maybe I should compile the accounts of more sensible furfags, furry-adjacents and artists who specialize in anthropomorphic characters, at least so we can appreciate a little island of sanity in the (at times literal) shit show that is the fandom.


Yeah but then you'd get shouted down by hypersexual coomers for just merely existing. 

Remember what happened to the furs that tried to do their own sub furry community for SFW stuff?


----------



## Corn Flakes (Nov 29, 2022)

Chromatic Collector said:


> Yeah but then you'd get shouted down by hypersexual coomers for just merely existing.
> 
> Remember what happened to the furs that tried to do their own sub furry community for SFW stuff?


And then there's what happens when the "nice Christian boys" decide it's too much work/not enough profit to be clean and decide to go full down the degeneracy slope for attention and/or money.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Nov 29, 2022)

Chromatic Collector said:


> Yeah but then you'd get shouted down by hypersexual coomers for just merely existing.
> 
> Remember what happened to the furs that tried to do their own sub furry community for SFW stuff?


The irony is tha those hyper-horny guys claim tha the Christian '''''''fascists''''''' hate the hyper-horny guys because they merely exist.

What is good regarding one side should be good regarding another.


----------



## Furry Trash (Nov 30, 2022)

Cpt. Stud Beefpile said:


> A big ol' "yes please" from this old Burned Fur member.


Damn an actual Burned Fur? We're in the presence of an Ancient One here. In hindsight you guys were right, I'm not exactly a puritan but the fandom (especially online) is just a feedback loop of degeneracy at this point. It'd be nice to have at least a couple of SFW areas to chill out in but they don't even want you to have that apparently.


----------



## Cpt. Stud Beefpile (Dec 1, 2022)

Furry Trash said:


> Damn an actual Burned Fur? We're in the presence of an Ancient One here. In hindsight you guys were right, I'm not exactly a puritan but the fandom (especially online) is just a feedback loop of degeneracy at this point. It'd be nice to have at least a couple of SFW areas to chill out in but they don't even want you to have that apparently.


Thanks. I was on the tail end (haha) of it and a young pup at the time. A now-retired webcomic artist was one of the few people willing to publicly voice the need for BF and what happened when they lost, and he ended up understating it.

I haven't identified as a "furry" in well over a decade, I just tell folks I like anthro art if asked. Some dedicated SFW, fetish-free havens (most of the ones that did exist died when social media killed off the old forums) would be very welcome.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Dec 3, 2022)

Pizdec said:


> Personal lolcow, but I think it's worth posting because it's very WingofRedemption-y. A furry youtuber by the name of Raeal The Protogen had a tism over adverts on their Twitch, because their fans, presumably mostly kids, keep ree-ing over ads that Raeal is trying to "earn a living" from (sounds familiar doesn't it?).
> View attachment 3940407
> It's gotten to such a contentious point that Raeal has banned the mention of Ads in his chat from here on out, and wants to transition to Youtube in hopes of improving this anti-advert situation.


To be fair, ads come at random, and the only way to plan them out remotely is to run them ahead of time. This is when most people put up a brb screen and take a piss or something. I guess drawing or whatever doesn't really have any CLIMAX OF EXCITEMENT that you wanna avoid ads during but still.

I once saw a streamer use an adbreak to censor a spoiler about future content that only the subs would hear. Was pretty funny.


----------



## WD-40 (Dec 3, 2022)

Furries are complaining about the new upload limits which put the ability to upload HD images behind the FA+ paywall.


			https://twitter.com/TheBevilHimself/status/1596906024338063361
		



			https://archive.ph/7xTT6


----------



## Coolio55 (Dec 3, 2022)

WD-40 said:


> Furries are complaining about the new upload limits which put the ability to upload HD images behind the FA+ paywall.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheBevilHimself/status/1596906024338063361
> ...


And before that, you had to use an unintuitive presumable glitch that was later considered a legitimate feature:


----------



## Misery Niggas (Dec 4, 2022)

WD-40 said:


> Furries are complaining about the new upload limits which put the ability to upload HD images behind the FA+ paywall.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheBevilHimself/status/1596906024338063361
> ...


as funny as the spergout is, this is a legitimate complaint to have and can potentially drive off the artists who've been using the platform for years. but that's just me


----------



## Desumorphine (Dec 4, 2022)

WD-40 said:


> Furries are complaining about the new upload limits which put the ability to upload HD images behind the FA+ paywall.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheBevilHimself/status/1596906024338063361
> ...


This is FA's shitty code nipping them in the arse finally; the upload res was always limited but the glitch allowed you to get around it... something they never fixed up until it became an issue with people producing art in high res becoming the norm and the userbase continuously growing.

Or to put in another way: Sean discovers that Youtube was right and storage does, in fact, cost a lot of money.


----------



## The Eighth Tsar (Dec 4, 2022)

This song about fucking Pokemon was tagged by a bot as appropriate for the YouTube kids app
https://youtu.be/CVqsQ-9GLLE








						FURRÝMON: Gotta Smash 'Em All! (Animated Music Video) ■ Pokémon Song …
					

archived 4 Dec 2022 22:28:36 UTC




					archive.ph
				



The image is the api returned showing that it was flagged as such


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 5, 2022)

There is a big thread on furries freaking out over the automatic furry blocklist. The whole thread is here:


			https://twitter.com/atomicthumbs/status/1597787594577743872
		









						walking mirage on Twitter: "back to the subject at hand: david smith …
					

archived 5 Dec 2022 20:50:42 UTC




					archive.ph
				




However, I would like to point out one Tweet:


> Folks should take this as an object lesson. Don't grant some app that explains nothing about who makes it or what it does blanket permission to do whatever the developer wants with its account. Especially if it does something as vague as "blocking toxic people"


I find this rather hypocritical, since furries are usually members of the 'block on sight and stay safe' mentality whenever someone is in contact with whoever has the 'cheese touch' 'fascists', 'TERFS', and, ironically, 'pædos', despite them having a problem of hiding real pædos... and zoosadists.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Dec 5, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> There is a big thread on furries freaking out over the automatic furry blocklist. The whole thread is here:
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/atomicthumbs/status/1597787594577743872
> ...


This Furry Blocklist was made with the help with Simba Lion/Chris Bryant of Furry Valley who has been sharing this block list every once in a while from what I also understand.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Dec 5, 2022)

I saw this rather bizarre exchange on Twitter today and thought it was worth sharing. It started off with some random gender arguing that nobody gives a fuck about:

(link)(archive)


That probably would have been the end of that, if not for the fact I saw this genuinely insane QRT where some furry brags about "hypothetically" stalking a woman to make a point.

(link)(archive)


I then noticed this banger of a quote RT by the same guy where he brags about not showering.

(link)(archive)


Also this:

(link)(archive)


And this:

(link)(archive)


And finally, his response to getting ratioed to hell over that first QRT:

(link)(archive)


I honestly can't tell if this dude is genuine or just being a fucking edgelord, but either way, he's a furry who admitted he doesn't shower, then basically told some random "you shouldn't be mean to men because I am one, and I could easily make you scared of being raped and/or murdered by me". lmao.

(archive of this guy's current Twitter replies)


----------



## Markass the Worst (Dec 5, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> There is a big thread on furries freaking out over the automatic furry blocklist. The whole thread is here:
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/atomicthumbs/status/1597787594577743872
> ...





Spoonomancer said:


> This Furry Blocklist was made with the help with Simba Lion/Chris Bryant of Furry Valley who has been sharing this block list every once in a while from what I also understand.


Apparently furryblocklist.com is hosted on the same server as Furry Valley's Minecraft server.



source (a)


----------



## Silberpfote87 (Dec 6, 2022)

Silberpfote87 said:


> I found KnuddelDrachi // KaleoMeow's Flickr profile.
> 
> There he uploaded pictures of evidence on which it can be read in German that he had at least 2 house searches because of the distribution of child pronography.
> 
> flickr: *( NSFW )* https://www.flickr.com/photos/150749370@N07/   the first 3 pics



he is back on lulz.net and with a new flickr profile, this time with censored cp of me and werikane
with the proof that he is a pedo. uwu

lulz: /furi/res/3669851.html

flickr: /photos/196866103@N08/


----------



## F13 Key (Dec 6, 2022)

Silberpfote87 said:


> he is back on lulz.net and with a new flickr profile, this time with censored cp of me and werikane
> with the proof that he is a pedo. uwu
> 
> lulz: /furi/res/3669851.html
> ...


While the dude sounds like a disgusting human being, it was probably ill-advised of you to download, censor and then repost CP, then come _here_ of all places with the same username you use elsewhere and a picture of your fursuit as your avatar, to tell everyone about it.


----------



## YourFellowMeanie (Dec 6, 2022)

I came across this furry who went on a rant about how the system is bigoted and hateful for not allowing minors to have sex, and tries to encourage minors to fight against this system.

Link | Archive

They proceeded to get into arguments with other people, calling them bigots and such for calling them a pedophile.

Link | Archive


Link | Archive


Link | Archive


Link | Archive


Link | Article


----------



## Ratboy Genius (Dec 6, 2022)

YourFellowMeanie said:


> View attachment 4015209


Makes sense that he, himself, was sexually abused as a kid. Seems like that's always the case with pedos


----------



## Markass the Worst (Dec 7, 2022)

YourFellowMeanie said:


> Link | Archive


Of course he's spreading misinformation. AoC in Japan is not 13, it might be that on paper but there's nowhere you'll be able to fuck a 13 year old in Japan because every prefecture sets it to 18. It'd be just as disingenuous to claim anyone can drink in America when though every state sets the age to 21 despite there technically being no federal law.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 7, 2022)

Markass the Worst said:


> Of course he's spreading misinformation. AoC in Japan is not 13, it might be that on paper but there's nowhere you'll be able to fuck a 13 year old in Japan because every prefecture sets it to 18. It'd be just as disingenuous to claim anyone can drink in America when though every state sets the age to 21 despite there technically being no federal law.


In Puerto Rico, the age of drinking alcohol is 18.
You do not need to go through customs or even use a passport if you wan to move between the United States and Puerto Rico, since Puerto Rico is a United States territory and therefore would be considered traveling inside the country.
The real reason why I wrote that is because I wan to bring up how Snuggle Singularity can push loopholes through your argument.


----------



## YayLasagna (Dec 7, 2022)

YayLasagna said:


> Jon is a "catholic therapist" and I don't think it's a good idea to mix faith with work, especially in psychology. He's not wrong in saying these problems exist, but getting combative with degenerates on twitter and then circlejerking with his buddies in the mentions isn't signs of someone I would wanna take seriously.
> Even if he does have a point, all that means it'll go into the void.


Forgive me if this was already pointed out, I only just saw this. Imagine my shock to this news.


Original Tweet and Thread
Archive


----------



## Swedish Jeff (Dec 8, 2022)

A popular furry artist named Anti-Dev has two rape allegations against his ex-boyfriend Arch. The potential victims are artist Foxmusk and Azul.
Parker's Post
Parker's Google Doc

For some reason images won't display, so they're under attached files.
Anti-Dev's Response
Anti Dev's Google Doc

So far it seems like a case of he said/she said, but given he's drawn art about bug chasing and cub art that emphasizes the pedophilic aspect, I lean towards believing the victims.


----------



## Maggots on a Train v2 (Dec 8, 2022)

Moms running defense for exposing minors to furfags.








						Moms of Furries share the truth about their furry kids
					

Two moms of furries say they learned about the community through their teens' interests and now support furry families.



					www.insider.com
				




Guaranteed way to make sure your daughters get groomed, hate themselves, go hypersexual and troon out.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Dec 8, 2022)

Maggots on a Train v2 said:


> Moms running defense for exposing minors to furfags.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As if being a furry wasn’t cringey enough, having your _mom _going out and trying to defend you is a whole new level of lol.


----------



## Rozzy (Dec 9, 2022)

Pinball 2000 said:


> I saw this rather bizarre exchange on Twitter today and thought it was worth sharing. It started off with some random gender arguing that nobody gives a fuck about:
> View attachment 4009764
> (link)(archive)
> 
> ...


Scaring/stalking lone women, what an asshole and not showering for over a week I guess he smells like death.


----------



## Pinball 2000 (Dec 9, 2022)

Rozzy said:


> Scaring/stalking lone women, what an asshole and not showering for over a week I guess he smells like death.


As a pretty swift update to this: looks like the guy got banned from Twitter. Lol


----------



## Lester Jones (Dec 11, 2022)

A furry served the US army as a colonel...


quaawaa said:


> The state of our military:
> 
> Source 1
> Source 2


Thankfully, someone identified this degenerate:


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/us-politics-general.111266/post-13742301
		



			https://twitter.com/nova_campaigns/status/1601302770761760768


----------



## Rozzy (Dec 11, 2022)

Lester Jones said:


> A furry served the US army as a colonel...
> 
> Thankfully, someone identified this degenerate:
> 
> ...


@quaawaa has more than enough information on these army retards to create a thread.


----------



## The Big O (Dec 11, 2022)

Lester Jones said:


> A furry served the US army as a colonel...
> 
> Thankfully, someone identified this degenerate:
> 
> ...


A number of furry degens are acting like this pup mask colonel deserves a badge of honor for pissing off all the darn right-wing MAGA chuds.



I hate these coomer morons so, so much.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 11, 2022)

Lester Jones said:


> A furry served the US army as a colonel...
> 
> Thankfully, someone identified this degenerate:
> 
> ...


These are the motherfuckers who are supposed to protect our nation.

We're doomed.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Dec 11, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> These are the motherfuckers who are supposed to protect our nation.
> 
> We're doomed.






DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO --


----------



## Rozzy (Dec 11, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> These are the motherfuckers who are supposed to protect our nation.
> 
> We're doomed.


What kind of civilian career are they going to pursue?
Maybe they can join the Police's K-9 unit.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Dec 11, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> These are the motherfuckers who are supposed to protect our nation.
> 
> We're doomed.


Are the Marines still based?   I remember them being better than……this…..maybe we can count on them……fuck.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 11, 2022)

Rozzy said:


> What kind of civilian career are they going to pursue?
> Maybe they can join the Police's K-9 unit.


Plenty of options, I'm sure.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Dec 11, 2022)

YourFellowMeanie said:


> I came across this furry who went on a rant about how the system is bigoted and hateful for not allowing minors to have sex, and tries to encourage minors to fight against this system.
> View attachment 4015182
> Link | Archive
> 
> ...



This is the master plan of pedophiles, convince groomed children to form their own political activism that encourages "sexual freedom" and "autonomy" in favor of pedophilia. They have been working towards this goal for awhile because they think its a way for mainstream society to become amicable to kiddie diddling. This is the reason they are normalizing exposing children to kink and gender mutilation. "If a kid can choose their gender, aren't they mature enough to consent?" will be their argument. Troons and furries are the front line troops in this operation...





Let the holy crusade begin! Cleanse it all with righteous fire.


----------



## Some old rug idk (Dec 12, 2022)

I always wonder how many furry lolcows (Chris Chan included) have a E621 account that kiwifarms wasn't able to find.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 12, 2022)

TroonsDid911 said:


> This is the master plan of pedophiles, convince groomed children to form their own political activism that encourages "sexual freedom" and "autonomy" in favor of pedophilia. They have been working towards this goal for awhile because they think its a way for mainstream society to become amicable to kiddie diddling. This is the reason they are normalizing exposing children to kink and gender mutilation. "If a kid can choose their gender, aren't they mature enough to consent?" will be their argument. Troons and furries are the front line troops in this operation...


How long until you have noticed that Sigmund Freud said that children ar erotic (especially in the form of pee and scat fetishes) since pretty much birth... or that Alfred Kinsey 'scientifically' banged children who were at least 5 months old?
(Note: there is no pornography in the above link, bu there is a very disturbing chart.
That podcast has a Part 2.)


----------



## Ookoo Squad (Dec 13, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> Are the Marines still based?


No.


----------



## Henry of Skalitz (Dec 13, 2022)

Ookoo Squad said:


> No.
> 
> View attachment 4066476


Please Lord and Sweet baby Jesus. If we break out in a war with Ivan, can you place this cherub out front as a meat-shield for your boys. I'll tell the Corpsman to look the other way.


----------



## YayLasagna (Dec 15, 2022)

Bro retired and people still replied and got upset like he was actively serving, god damn.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 15, 2022)

YayLasagna said:


> Bro retired and people still replied and got upset like he was actively serving, god damn.


He did all that shit pre-retirement. The "I'm retiring, here's my pup mask" image was what got people digging into him, but that degeneracy had been going on for years previously.


----------



## Henry of Skalitz (Dec 15, 2022)

YayLasagna said:


> Bro retired and people still replied and got upset like he was actively serving, god damn.


In this post, I'm talking about the troon that ISN'T retired that wants to go to the MC Ball. Both SHE and the Pup-play idiots, who like to disgrace the uniform, can line up against the wall.

People want to do kinky shit in the privacy of their own home, fine. Don't put it out on the internet where everyone can mock it, and don't sign your name to it. I can agree with the thought of recalling them from retirement for a drop in rank and pay when they do dumb shit like that.


----------



## Frogget-me-not (Dec 16, 2022)

I’ve been randomly reading this thread during my coffee break and this particular chain of posts caught my attention as I work in an architecture-adjacent industry. This guy threatened his tiny audience that he will quit drawing porn and use his architecture degree to get a real job, all  because he wasn’t getting enough attention.



Solomon Goldsmith said:


> Some furfag artist had a meltdown because his raffle didn't make him Internet famous. No archives because he started deleting before I could save these.
> 
> View attachment 970580View attachment 970581View attachment 970582View attachment 970579





GrainKiller said:


> Christ this guy is so entitled. Could've bumped the ych tweet or get friends to help advertise. He's had other meltdowns around the same issue before.
> View attachment 970635View attachment 970636View attachment 970638View attachment 970637





Uncle Warren said:


> Seems like he wanted to make easy money from furries. At least he's knowing when to quit while he's ahead and just get a job like a normal person.
> 
> Hah. Normal.



I was curious to see if his account died out — nope! 3 years later he has 13k followers and gets 837$ a month from patreon drawing Pokémon with massive cocks. 


Having known firsthand how useless an architectural degree ended up being, I think it’s time to specialize into furry porn


----------



## I Want To Believe (Dec 16, 2022)

Swedish Jeff said:


> A popular furry artist named Anti-Dev has two rape allegations against his ex-boyfriend Arch. The potential victims are artist Foxmusk and Azul.
> Parker's Post
> Parker's Google Doc
> 
> ...


He's probably innocent. If rainbow haired people are constantly chasing clout against someone for dumb shit Lasseter style, that is a good sign. He followed me after I basically went on a tirade against the retarded shit furries do to get people cancelled. Having been sexually groomed when underage by an artist myself (SpectrumShift/CanineHybrid), the sneaky ass faggots who do do horrifying shit are very good at covering their tracks.


----------



## Big Bang (Dec 16, 2022)

I Want To Believe said:


> He's probably innocent, but you can never tell. He followed me after I basically went on a tirade against the retarded shit furries do to get people cancelled. Having been sexually groomed when underage by an artist myself (SpectrumShift/CanineHybrid), the sneaky ass faggots who do horrifying shit are very good at covering their tracks.


I understand people doing shit for commissions. I'm guessing the cub shit was personal art. If you're an adult, you know exactly what the fuck you're doing when you draw cub shit. You can't go with the excuse of "I was a minor in the fandom and didn't know it was wrong." I do not believe he regrets drawing it--he only regrets that it was getting him in trouble. The shit he wrote in those pieces is pedophilic shit, and as we've learned from past pedophiles, one does not simply get rid of their sexual fetishes. Only castration is the most reliable guarantee of eliminating sexual desires for minors (both fictitious and real). This dude is a fucking pedophile and nothing short of castration will absolve him of what he's drawn. The fact that the reindeer image was still on FA just without text is icing on the cake. A pedophile doesn't regret drawing pedo shit, I don't trust anything this dude says since he's likely to have lied about that.


----------



## I Want To Believe (Dec 16, 2022)

Big Bang said:


> I understand people doing shit for commissions. I'm guessing the cub shit was personal art. If you're an adult, you know exactly what the fuck you're doing when you draw cub shit. You can't go with the excuse of "I was a minor in the fandom and didn't know it was wrong." I do not believe he regrets drawing it--he only regrets that it was getting him in trouble. The shit he wrote in those pieces is pedophilic shit, and as we've learned from past pedophiles, one does not simply get rid of their sexual fetishes. Only castration is the most reliable guarantee of eliminating sexual desires for minors (both fictitious and real). This dude is a fucking pedophile and nothing short of castration will absolve him of what he's drawn. The fact that the reindeer image was still on FA just without text is icing on the cake. A pedophile doesn't regret drawing pedo shit, I don't trust anything this dude says since he's likely to have lied about that.


Now here's a real pedophile.


----------



## carltondanks (Dec 16, 2022)

https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/10411624 (https://archive.vn/WFtww)





"oh shit, people are calling us out for doing dumb shit. this will make it harder to call us out for doing dumb shit"


----------



## Rukario (Dec 16, 2022)

carltondanks said:


> https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/10411624 (https://archive.vn/WFtww)
> View attachment 4090470
> 
> "oh shit, people are calling us out for doing dumb shit. this will make it harder to call us out for doing dumb shit"


A lot of Videogames, small companies, and youtube channels have gone for Discord servers instead of having dedicated websites for communities. To FurAffinity, its another excuse to ignore the problems with the website and move to a flashier platform they need to do zero maintenance or moderation on up until someone criticizes Dragoneer.


----------



## YayLasagna (Dec 16, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> He did all that shit pre-retirement. The "I'm retiring, here's my pup mask" image was what got people digging into him, but that degeneracy had been going on for years previously.


Yeah I know. But in the replies of some of the more popular retweets people legit missed that the dude was retired and acted like he still had any power.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 17, 2022)

carltondanks said:


> https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/10411624 (https://archive.vn/WFtww)
> View attachment 4090470
> 
> "oh shit, people are calling us out for doing dumb shit. this will make it harder to call us out for doing dumb shit"


While that's always a possibility when Neer is involved, the forums are probably a money sink on top of being an autistic wasteland.  Every time I've looked it's mostly spergy retardation or hilarious levels of dysfunction among the userbase there.  Like, we're talking above and beyond normal furry shit, because most of the furries who could approximate some semblance of functionality noped the fuck out of the forums a while ago.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Dec 17, 2022)

YayLasagna said:


> Bro retired and people still replied and got upset like he was actively serving, god damn.


 This is the general stance I'm seeing too often. Even if you retire from the military you respect the uniform.  IDK about the pooch colonel's history, but you'd think you'd have a little more reverence for the uniform worn while your friends are slaughtered, self delete, or you have suicide dingies trying to get close enough to do damage. To be fair, the later isn't really a vanguard problem.


----------



## Desumorphine (Dec 17, 2022)

carltondanks said:


> https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/10411624 (https://archive.vn/WFtww)
> View attachment 4090470
> 
> "oh shit, people are calling us out for doing dumb shit. this will make it harder to call us out for doing dumb shit"


I doubt it has anything to do with criticism, most furries didn't even know the FA forum existed lamo
The only proper use for that forum was bug tracking but as we know, nothing ever came of that so they're likely just trying to close a money sink.

A Discord server is free and you get more of a social aspect that Zoomers are used to. Maybe Jean hopes their willingness to spend money on Nitro may encourage them to go for FA+ subscriptions. Wouldn't surprise me if they will offer benefits on the Discord server if you pay for those.

I look forward to it because that server is going to be a milk factory for a year before they have to shut it down as it smears their reputation, I am calling it now!


----------



## Corn Flakes (Dec 17, 2022)

On the bright side, if any internet subculture has enough trannies to promote to jannies in order to clamp down on any kind of dissent, it's furries. But Dragoneer being Dragoneer, I fully expect their Discord server to implode spectacularly within six months.


----------



## Jimmy Tarleton (Dec 17, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> Are the Marines still based?   I remember them being better than……this…..maybe we can count on them……fuck.


Nope.

Not in a long, long time.

https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo...arines-homecoming-kiss-is-lighting-up-the-web


----------



## Spoonomancer (Dec 17, 2022)

I'm fully expecting several minors to be allowed to post fetish art in the official FA Discord with zero consequence if FA's front page is anything to go by.


----------



## Kane Lives (Dec 17, 2022)

Corn Flakes said:


> On the bright side, if any internet subculture has enough trannies to promote to jannies in order to clamp down on any kind of dissent, it's furries. But Dragoneer being Dragoneer, I fully expect their Discord server to implode spectacularly within six months.


Definitely gonna be keeping an eye on that discord for juicy drama. When large quantities of autism congregates, the result has never failed to be not spectacular.


----------



## Furfag Patrol (Dec 18, 2022)

This is an excellent choice for Furaffinity, furries and grooming in chatrooms have always gone hand in hand. Though 6 months without furries fucking up with discord drama is too generous, so I'm betting 3.


----------



## Toolbox (Dec 19, 2022)

Furfag Patrol said:


> This is an excellent choice for Furaffinity, furries and grooming in chatrooms have always gone hand in hand. Though 6 months without furries fucking up with discord drama is too generous, so I'm betting 3.


They're closing a dying forum to replace it with an official _DISCORD_. I fail to see how this will lead to less grooming.


----------



## Furfag Patrol (Dec 19, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> They're closing a dying forum to replace it with an official _DISCORD_. I fail to see how this will lead to less grooming.


Sorry, my sarcasm didn't come through well. It's obviously going to escalate the speed of grooming on the site. I'll try to phrase things less retardedly in the future.


----------



## BrandonWilson93 (Dec 19, 2022)

This is going to make for quite the short lived but lucrative entertainment show. Furries but they are on their phone when the brain is demanded to spend less time thinking about responses than a forum.


----------



## The Big O (Dec 19, 2022)

Hey! Remember Chise? The furry pharma shill who had a hand in creating the coof shot that may or may not be debilitating people with blood clots and myocarditis?








Being a good little furfag SCIENCE(tm) acolyte.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 20, 2022)

That must be where the vaccine AIDS comes from


----------



## Robin Yad (Dec 20, 2022)

The Big O said:


> Hey! Remember Chise? The furry pharma shill who had a hand in creating the coof shot that may or may not be debilitating people with blood clots and myocarditis?
> 
> View attachment 4114020
> 
> ...



It's a nice award, but looking at the list of recipients, everybody gets one. (archive)

There's no "Chise Broussard" on the list, but there is a *Brett Broussard*, so I'm assuming that's the one.


----------



## Coolio55 (Dec 20, 2022)

The Big O said:


> Hey! Remember Chise? The furry pharma shill who had a hand in creating the coof shot that may or may not be debilitating people with blood clots and myocarditis?
> 
> View attachment 4114020
> 
> ...


Does anyone know if "sailorroo" is a specific reference to anything? I remember that oldschool furry "misteroo" who basically disappeared from the web around 2006 or so used to go under the name "sailoroo" on aol.
What I'm saying is: LOL if the guy who made arfenhouse is partially responsible for a kung-flu vaccine.


----------



## The Big O (Dec 20, 2022)

Robin Yad said:


> It's a nice award, but looking at the list of recipients, everybody gets one. (archive)
> 
> There's no "Chise Broussard" on the list, but there is a *Brett Broussard*, so I'm assuming that's the one.


"Brett" Broussard? What, she troon into a male or something? Pretty sketchy.


----------



## Rozzy (Dec 20, 2022)

The Big O said:


> Hey! Remember Chise? The furry pharma shill who had a hand in creating the coof shot that may or may not be debilitating people with blood clots and myocarditis?
> 
> View attachment 4114020
> 
> ...


Examines their Twitter and I diagnose them as a full blown coof-fag.


----------



## The Big O (Dec 20, 2022)

Rozzy said:


> Examines their Twitter and I diagnose them as a full blown coof-fag.


She's been known for a couple of years now, and I suspect she's played a very large part in why the fandom at large lined up and rolled their sleeves for the Fauci Ouchies. I've already voiced my absolute distrust of her motives in the past. Seeing her be awarded for this government psy-op at least teaches me one inportant thing:

*Never trust medical professionals in the Furry Fandom.*


----------



## Dr. Funk (Dec 20, 2022)

The Big O said:


> *Never trust medical professionals in the Furry Fandom.*



The next Tuskegee Experiment is probably going to use the furry fandom as test subjects now that they've proven themselves as compliant as possible and medical requirements for conventions have been normalized.


----------



## The Big O (Dec 20, 2022)

Dr. Funk said:


> The next Tuskegee Experiment is probably going to use the furry fandom as test subjects now that they've proven themselves as compliant as possible and medical requirements for conventions have been normalized.


At some point I theorize that the furries that _continue _to get boosters as time goes on are going to have their DNA so scrambled that they may pass along some far deadlier STD than HIV at conventions without ever knowing why they're suddenly "patient zeroes" for a brand new plague.

Papa Nurgle and Genderfluid Mama Slaanesh would be proud.


----------



## Robin Yad (Dec 21, 2022)

Looks like ol' Uncle Kage might be having some kidney problems:



(Twitter / archive)

This is the latest in a long line of kidney stones:



(Twitter / archive)

Funny, I always thought his liver would be the trouble-maker at this point.


----------



## De_Generic (Dec 21, 2022)

Desumorphine said:


> I doubt it has anything to do with criticism, most furries didn't even know the FA forum existed lamo
> The only proper use for that forum was bug tracking but as we know, nothing ever came of that so they're likely just trying to close a money sink.
> 
> A Discord server is free and you get more of a social aspect that Zoomers are used to. Maybe Jean hopes their willingness to spend money on Nitro may encourage them to go for FA+ subscriptions. Wouldn't surprise me if they will offer benefits on the Discord server if you pay for those.
> ...


It will be funny(and maybe horrifying) to see what kind of invite-only channels spring up and what leaks and whatnot. 
Many don't realise that you can see hidden channels on DC with plugins,wonder how fast they will create something with obvious name like #zoo or #cub considering past allegations where allegedly dragoqueer fucked dogs.
Already looking fowards to the leaks.


----------



## Dr. Funk (Dec 21, 2022)

The Big O said:


> At some point I theorize that the furries that _continue _to get boosters as time goes on are going to have their DNA so scrambled that they may pass along some far deadlier STD than HIV at conventions without ever knowing why they're suddenly "patient zeroes" for a brand new plague.
> 
> Papa Nurgle and Genderfluid Mama Slaanesh would be proud.


That's not how mRNA jabs work, even the ones that are being shown to have some sketchy side-effects, but ok.


----------



## Rukario (Dec 21, 2022)

De_Generic said:


> It will be funny(and maybe horrifying) to see what kind of invite-only channels spring up and what leaks and whatnot.
> Many don't realise that you can see hidden channels on DC with plugins,wonder how fast they will create something with obvious name like #zoo or #cub considering past allegations where allegedly dragoqueer fucked dogs.
> Already looking fowards to the leaks.


DiscordChatExporter shows any hidden channels on a Discord Server. Last time I tested though, you can't read the ones you don't have access too.


----------



## The Big O (Dec 21, 2022)

Dr. Funk said:


> That's not how mRNA jabs work, even the ones that are being shown to have some sketchy side-effects, but ok.


I mean no shit, I know I'm hyperbolizing things, even _if _furries are living disease vectors.

Anyway, here's Chise the Moderna shill being a prissy little bitch.




You are no scientist, Chise. You are a fraudster. Just ask the folks with Harvest Moon Howl Fest.


----------



## D.Va (Dec 21, 2022)

peddling something for personal gain you say


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Dec 22, 2022)

The Big O said:


> *Never trust medical professionals in the Furry Fandom.*





Spoiler: Brother, you ain't kidding.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 22, 2022)

The Big O said:


> She's been known for a couple of years now, and I suspect she's played a very large part in why the fandom at large lined up and rolled their sleeves for the Fauci Ouchies. I've already voiced my absolute distrust of her motives in the past. Seeing her be awarded for this government psy-op at least teaches me one inportant thing:
> 
> *Never trust medical professionals in the Furry Fandom.*


Do you remember when Doc Wolvarine claimed that other medical workers got PTSI from the coronavirus?
https://twitter.com/Doc_Wolverine/status/1243191218110160900








						Floofy Derpasaurus Rex, M.D. on Twitter: "So, there's going to be a l…
					

archived 22 May 2020 04:51:02 UTC




					archive.md
				




By the by, 'Fauci Ouchies' is my new favourite phrase.


----------



## The Big O (Dec 22, 2022)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> Spoiler: Brother, you ain't kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4130325


Dare I ask who this phenotype-lookin' ass is supposed to be?


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Dec 22, 2022)

The Big O said:


> Dare I ask who this phenotype-lookin' ass is supposed to be?


Dr. Samuel Conway, aka Uncle Kage


----------



## The Big O (Dec 22, 2022)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> Dr. Samuel Conway, aka Uncle Kage


Oh. I, uh... had no idea Kage was a medical professional. Learn something new every day, I see.

_Jesus Christo. _If I ever get a new doctor, I need to psych profile them on social media before consenting to their "care." And if I find they're a furry? *AUTOMATIC DISQUALIFIER.*


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Dec 22, 2022)

The Big O said:


> Oh. I, uh... had no idea Kage was a medical professional. Learn something new every day, I see.





			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samuel_Conway
		

The man literally has his own Wikipedia page. On actual Wikipedia, not that faggy Wikifur


----------



## Some Badger (Dec 22, 2022)

The Big O said:


> She's been known for a couple of years now, and I suspect she's played a very large part in why the fandom at large lined up and rolled their sleeves for the Fauci Ouchies. I've already voiced my absolute distrust of her motives in the past. Seeing her be awarded for this government psy-op at least teaches me one inportant thing:
> 
> *Never trust medical professionals in the Furry Fandom.*


I dunno, while I do think Chise’s following comes from a carefully curated cult of personality and pushing the pandemic narrative the biotech corpos want you to believe, you don’t exactly need a medical professional with a professionally-commissioned fursona to convince furries to get vaccinated. The hard left-wing side of the fandom has gotten so vocal that they’ve basically browbeaten the centrists within their ranks into getting the clot shot with the usual rhetoric we’ve come to expect from them. 

The types of furries who eat up Chise’s diarrhea are the terminally online types that post a dozen thirst tweets a day, go to multiple cons a year and have no friends outside of the fandom itself.

The fact that the fandom embraced the mass vaccine campaign of last year so readily was an early sign to me that something was definitely with it and also the fandom at large (granted, the latter has been insufferably political for a while but I digress).


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 22, 2022)

https://twitter.com/the_nerd_skull/status/1605525696008163329
		



			https://archive.ph/sHmsP
		




			
				The Nerdskull said:
			
		

> I personally see furry as inextricably linked to queerness because Fursonas are an implicit declaration of radical autonomy over one's own identity and how other people see you. It's impossible to separate queerness from furry as long as that's the center of it. Furry has ever been a space where you can make yourself a rainbow-haired hermaphrodite sparklevixen and not only will everyone accept that as your identity, some people are going to be into that, and you'll find them. Furry also introduced me to the idea of non-binary pronouns, and we all accepted them without question. That's always been why I'm so confused to see transphobic furries. You're existing in a space where people have been using five different sets of custom pronouns for hermaphrodite characters since the 80s, and you're complaining about someone deciding they're a girl? Make it make sense.



Be careful wi that statement. Otherwise, the farms will bring tha to its logical conclusion.
...
By linking furry to queerness, you ar essentially implying that furries and queers are huge perverts. In fact, there are stereotypes that both are always pædos.
Me, the reason why transphobic furries exist... that is partially because the word 'transphobic' (and its modern equivalen 'TERF') is ever-expanding. The bigger part, though is because not every furry is terminally online. They engage in real-life and realise that cartoon animals are not real. This lack of being terminally online also helps them stay away from being troongroomed.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Dec 22, 2022)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samuel_Conway
> 
> 
> The man literally has his own Wikipedia page. On actual Wikipedia, not that faggy Wikifur


Like Wikipedia is any better than Wikifur.


----------



## Loser Elite (Dec 28, 2022)

Oh boy did I find a dumpsterfire of a situation, and since it's furry related, why not post it in this thread?

So there's been a kidnapping within Utah and who else would be responsible other than a furry?





			https://twitter.com/CursedModernism/status/1607956372162764805
		










						Cursed Modernist Images on Twitter: "The tweet below is referring to …
					

archived 28 Dec 2022 05:33:28 UTC




					archive.vn
				






			https://twitter.com/kutv2news/status/1607873746173304832
		










						KUTV2news on Twitter: "BREAKING: An AMBER Alert has been issued by La…
					

archived 28 Dec 2022 05:36:21 UTC




					archive.vn
				






Unfortunately the site is kind of shitting itself as of the time I'm posting this, so I can't post screenshots at the moment but long story short, a user named "@HunterFloofyFox" kidnapped a child he had groomed.



			https://twitter.com/HunterFloofyFox/status/1602830953230979074
		










						Hunter Fox on Twitter: "*happy crying right now* Oh my god .. I love …
					

archived 28 Dec 2022 05:35:42 UTC




					archive.vn
				





Words can't express how fucked this situation was.



			https://twitter.com/HunterFloofyFox/status/1604846281737654272
		










						Hunter Fox on Twitter: "Okie, the news is: My Lamb and I are getting …
					

archived 28 Dec 2022 05:39:03 UTC




					archive.vn
				




The good news amongst all of this was that the degenerate was eventually caught.


			https://kjzz.com/news/local/amber-alert-activated-out-of-layton-for-13-year-old-boy-believed-to-be-headed-out-of-state
		










						AMBER Alert for Layton teen canceled; suspect, victim found in Nebras…
					

archived 28 Dec 2022 17:53:09 UTC




					archive.vn
				




(Again, sorry for the lack of screenshots)


----------



## Rozzy (Dec 28, 2022)

Loser Elite said:


> Oh boy did I find a dumpsterfire of a situation, and since it's furry related, why not post it in this thread?
> 
> So there's been a kidnapping within Utah and who else would be responsible other than a furry?
> 
> ...


He has an AD account also @HunterFloofyFoxAD, he's into human pup masks and buttplug tails.


----------



## Loser Elite (Dec 28, 2022)

Rozzy said:


> He has an AD account also @HunterFloofyFoxAD, he's into human pup masks and buttplug tails.


There's supposedly another burner account called "@SadiqWolfe" with some pretty fucked up tweets. (nothing nsfw like buttplugs or dick pics like the after dark account but it has MAP support tweets)


			https://twitter.com/sadiqwolfe/status/1602414527911444480
		









						Sadiq Wolfe on Twitter: "Hi there! I'm Sadiq and I am a MAP. I'd neve…
					

archived 28 Dec 2022 19:47:18 UTC




					archive.vn
				




Not too many tweets from the account but the tweets line up with what Hunter Fox was saying in regards to kidnapping the boy. This burner account also follows Hunter Fox as well


			https://twitter.com/SadiqWolfe
		









						Sadiq Wolfe (@SadiqWolfe) / Twitter
					

archived 29 Dec 2022 04:46:53 UTC




					archive.vn


----------



## Etrian Autistry (Dec 29, 2022)

VRChat? Imagine my shock


----------



## shortroomba (Dec 29, 2022)

Rozzy said:


> He has an AD account also @HunterFloofyFoxAD, he's into human pup masks and buttplug tails.


This one? https://twitter.com/HunterHornyFox?t=jyIXJAS5Kf955LeNyArrGQ&s=09


----------



## Fortnite Bear (Dec 29, 2022)

WhoTwi.com coming in strong. I'm able to retrieve some of the twitter posts between HunterFloofyFox and the minor he groomed. His posts are deleted, so a big chunk of the story is lost without this. I'm not going to lay out all of the posts the minor made, but I will show you the ones that are relevant.

You can see the posts laid out here for both Fox and the Minor:






						Analysis of @DemDoesstuffAD - whotwi graphical Twitter analysis
					

Analysis of @DemDoesstuffAD's friends, friends, Twitter history, number of one-sided lovers, monthly tweets, time period tweets, client tweets, etc are shown on the analytical results page. The results are shown graphically in graphs, etc.




					web.archive.org
				









						Analysis of @HunterFloofyFox - whotwi graphical Twitter analysis
					

Analysis of @HunterFloofyFox's friends, friends, Twitter history, number of one-sided lovers, monthly tweets, time period tweets, client tweets, etc are shown on the analytical results page. The results are shown graphically in graphs, etc.




					web.archive.org
				




*12/13/2022: *Even though they met on VRchat, they did not really start talking to each other on Twitter until late November through December. Most of the back-and-forth between them starts in mid-December.




*12/15/2022*: Fox makes plans for a 'camping trip.' a seemingly harmless rhetorical question, but...




... coincidentally, there's one person who wants to go





*12/19/2022:* Fox makes plans to elope marry his 'lamb' on a trail.




*12/27/2022: *This kid is fucked from this whole experience.




What this man attempted is disgusting. He planned to take this child out into the middle of nowhere Utah just so he could have his way with him. Not only did he groom this child, but he got the child to willingly go with him.

Like a lamb to the slaughter.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Dec 29, 2022)

Yeah, people can't keep saying shit like "oh this happens in other communities" when this happens SO goddamn frequently with this one, and it's not just with nobodies like this, but people who literally have popular integrated into their fandom name who are at the forefront; who then get exposed as worthless freaks who fuck dog corpses. This shit can only happen so many times in such a niche community before people tell you to fuck off with your "it's only bad people" shit.


----------



## Dave. (Dec 29, 2022)

Loser Elite said:


> Oh boy did I find a dumpsterfire of a situation, and since it's furry related, why not post it in this thread?
> 
> So there's been a kidnapping within Utah and who else would be responsible other than a furry?
> 
> ...


I’ve said this before on this site, but VRchat has the scariest community in gaming history. I’d rather deal with FFXIV raid troons taking horny pictures of themselves than anyone in VRchat.


----------



## LOWERCASE LETTERS (Dec 29, 2022)

Hopefully they managed to bag him before he was able to do the deed.


----------



## Rozzy (Dec 29, 2022)

Some censored Twitter screenshots of abhorrent behavior by pedo groomer Hunter Fox.


Spoiler: screenshots censored






These are the sort of people who want to shut down KiwiFarms, because it exposes their vile behavior.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 29, 2022)

Rozzy said:


> Some censored Twitter screenshots of abhorrent behavior by pedo groomer Hunter Fox.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: screenshots censored
> ...


Wolf reintroduction was a mistake.
You go, Zebracakes.
By the by, I salute the bravery of anyone who had to censor these images.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Dec 29, 2022)

What's terrifying is how many school age kids are getting into this shit. When I was in school this was just like a joke community that some people knew about but just laughed at.


----------



## D.Va (Dec 29, 2022)

VRChat for Quest standalone boosted the tween demographic dramatically by eliminating the price obstacle to having a dedicated VR setup. By the time they made this change, it already had a massive 18+ community that was, at any point, as little as one degree of separation away from any public world (or as few as zero, but people don't wanna risk getting banned for doing lewd shit on a public instance). Of course this was going to be a disaster with furries involved


----------



## vexus (Dec 29, 2022)

Dave. said:


> I’ve said this before on this site, but VRchat has the scariest community in gaming history. I’d rather deal with FFXIV raid troons taking horny pictures of themselves than anyone in VRchat.



There's really only so much damage troons can do before they blow themselves up in whatever depressed manic episodes of autism they have. This is an example of the straight-up unadulterated sickness that these troglodyte fucks put kids through online and makes me genuinely angry at the internet. VRChat is as thin of a line as you can get between online and irl.


----------



## Loser Elite (Dec 29, 2022)

The story is basically concluded since the degenerate has been caught and the victim was supposedly left unharmed. (At least according to the news article I posted originally), someone did point out to me something a bit... interesting. Mother fucker's a muslim:






			https://twitter.com/HunterFloofyFox/status/1603213654496641024
		









						Hunter Fox on Twitter: "As-salamu alaykum.🥰 Embrace everything in li…
					

archived 29 Dec 2022 21:48:22 UTC




					archive.vn
				




I guess this is why he was obsessed with calling the victim his "Little lamb" (Blame this asshole for carrying on the goat fucker stereotype, I'm not a Muslim child fucker calling a victim his "little lamb")


----------



## Rozzy (Dec 29, 2022)

Loser Elite said:


> The story is basically concluded since the degenerate has been caught and the victim was supposedly left unharmed. (At least according to the news article I posted originally), someone did point out to me something a bit... interesting. Mother fucker's a muslim:
> View attachment 4162058
> 
> 
> ...


Under Islamic law for being a gay furry pedo he'd get roofied and I don't mean with Rohypnol, I mean thrown off the roof of a building.


----------



## Activelo (Dec 29, 2022)

On a different topic, Twitchyanimation threw a fit in his Discord after someone suggested that he use a different moaning sound for his animations since he really likes reusing them, and to fix the clipping issues.

What was his reaction?

Cue the backlash, which led to an admin stepping in before it got too out of hand.


Spoiler: NSFW avatars


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 29, 2022)

Activelo said:


> On a different topic, Twitchyanimation threw a fit in his Discord after someone suggested that he use a different moaning sound for his animations since he really likes reusing them, and to fix the clipping issues.
> View attachment 4163392
> What was his reaction?
> View attachment 4163376
> Cue the backlash, which led to an admin stepping in before it got too out of hand.


You should hide those in a spoiler, since a few of the avatars in your screenshots are NSFW.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Dec 30, 2022)

Loser Elite said:


> The story is basically concluded since the degenerate has been caught and the victim was supposedly left unharmed. (At least according to the news article I posted originally), someone did point out to me something a bit... interesting. Mother fucker's a muslim:
> View attachment 4162058
> 
> 
> ...


You can't make this shit up. This is why whenever someone complains about something being "ridiculous" or too "coincidental" in media, I roll my eyes; cause reality IS stranger than fiction, and stuff like this is objective proof.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Dec 30, 2022)

Activelo said:


> On a different topic, Twitchyanimation threw a fit in his Discord after someone suggested that he use a different moaning sound for his animations since he really likes reusing them, and to fix the clipping issues.
> View attachment 4163392
> What was his reaction?
> View attachment 4163376
> ...


I could have sworn that Twitch was posted about in the recent past.


----------



## Ghostse (Dec 30, 2022)

D.Va said:


> Of course this was going to be a disaster with furries involved



Suffer not the furry to live.


----------



## CanabalisticChicken (Dec 30, 2022)

The Hunter said:


> I really don't mind normal furries that much (although I can only take so much of them), but god damn, babyfurs tend to just be the worst.





The Hunter said:


> I really don't mind normal furries that much (although I can only take so much of them), but god damn, babyfurs tend to just be the worst.


How? How can a grown man or a litteraly child in a 3000$ dollar fur suit can be justified and "normalized" nothing about it is normal.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Dec 30, 2022)

Activelo said:


> On a different topic, Twitchyanimation threw a fit in his Discord after someone suggested that he use a different moaning sound for his animations since he really likes reusing them, and to fix the clipping issues.
> View attachment 4163392
> What was his reaction?
> View attachment 4163376
> ...


They had a bad day, oh well, furries exploding is always fun. Not to mention, porn commenters are probably the most entitled assholes around. I can barely tolerate doing audio work on videos, I probably wouldn't even bother with sound if I just spent weeks on animating something. I'd be so sick of the content that I'd probably need to wait a year before coming back to it. Still, a furry encouraging self deletion of an e621 commenter is based.


----------



## Wau (Dec 31, 2022)

Was unfortunate enough to see a number of recent and rather foul tweets from an individual named Tex_1421 (Archive)

Original (Archive)




Original (Archive)




Original (Archive)




Original (Archive)




Original (Archive)




Truly vile and abnormal behavior, likely the result of a combination of years of online grooming and poor parenting. Very unfortunate.


----------



## Belvedere (Dec 31, 2022)

Wau said:


> Was unfortunate enough to see a number of recent and rather foul tweets from an individual named Tex_1421 (Archive)
> 
> Original (Archive)
> View attachment 4170276
> ...


Faggot Pride acceptance was a mistake and a disaster for Western Civilization, we need to go back.


----------



## Rozzy (Dec 31, 2022)

Wau said:


> Was unfortunate enough to see a number of recent and rather foul tweets from an individual named Tex_1421 (Archive)
> 
> Original (Archive)
> View attachment 4170276
> ...


He won't be so enthusiastic if he contracts HIV and his furry degeneracy ends in tears.


----------



## Basement Dwelling Dork (Dec 31, 2022)

Wau said:


> Was unfortunate enough to see a number of recent and rather foul tweets from an individual named Tex_1421 (Archive)
> 
> Original (Archive)
> View attachment 4170276
> ...


Probably a coincidence because of the username (Tex15?) but I hope its not that same kid who joined the Farms to try and defend Pyrocynical by shitting up his thread while trying to justify why being a fat fur is cool.

If it is, then his parents have truly failed him.


----------



## Sintharia (Jan 1, 2023)

Wau said:


> Was unfortunate enough to see a number of recent and rather foul tweets from an individual named Tex_1421 (Archive)
> 
> Original (Archive)
> View attachment 4170276
> ...


God is dead and he was murdered by horny furries.


----------



## Desumorphine (Jan 1, 2023)

The FA Discord is up! What could possibly go wrong.
As by my prior prediction, FA+ is tied into some of the features. The no-NSFW rule might just put a damper on potential milk but this will likely allow for minors to join - and we all know where that is going!



Journal Link

Edit: 
It appears they are taking the safe route, only allowing accounts with verified phone numbers to join. Current userbase: 1169.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jan 1, 2023)

Desumorphine said:


> The FA Discord is up! What could possibly go wrong.
> As by my prior prediction, FA+ is tied into some of the features. The no-NSFW rule might just put a damper on potential milk but this will likely allow for minors to join - and we all know where that is going!
> View attachment 4174957
> Journal Link
> ...


 IIRC for some reason they opted in for the server to be a Community Server meaning that they literally cannot allow anything that can be deemed as sexual posted in the server.


----------



## Robin Yad (Jan 2, 2023)

2023 opens with this video on YouTube: "Furry Freaks: The Internet's Most Notorious Furries".





The video contains sections on:

Midwest FurFest 2014 chlorine release
Adam Usery / Zel the Wolf
Wolfie Blackheart
the Fullerton triple murder
Jacob T. Berkovitz  & Tonya R. Dillard


----------



## The bird with tourettes (Jan 2, 2023)

Rozzy said:


> He won't be so enthusiastic if he contracts HIV and his furry degeneracy ends in tears.


Lol like that would stop him. I bet he'd embrace it and join a bug catching community or something.


----------



## Desumorphine (Jan 2, 2023)

Spoonomancer said:


> IIRC for some reason they opted in for the server to be a Community Server meaning that they literally cannot allow anything that can be deemed as sexual posted in the server.


Can't say I blame them. Imagine the hellscape it would turn into if they so much as allowed people to join without phone-verification, their moderators would quit on day one.


----------



## Kane Lives (Jan 2, 2023)

Desumorphine said:


> The FA Discord is up! What could possibly go wrong.
> As by my prior prediction, FA+ is tied into some of the features. The no-NSFW rule might just put a damper on potential milk but this will likely allow for minors to join - and we all know where that is going!
> View attachment 4174957
> Journal Link
> ...


Just to note: you *can* join without providing a phone number. You just can't post. 

Perfect for any enterprising kiwi who wishes to watch the zoo.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Jan 3, 2023)

MSI Gaming posted some sort of shout out to a furfag IT guy because he put the MSI Logo in his autistic picture.



			https://twitter.com/msiUSA/status/1610081857324068864?t=_CzCDClNs0AQzWbYP2Z8IA&s=35
		


One of you niggers can archive, Im getting ready for work and Im on mobile.




Some replies:


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jan 3, 2023)

TroonsDid911 said:


> MSI Gaming posted some sort of shout out to a furfag IT guy because he put the MSI Logo in his autistic picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He reminds me of The Magician Tarot card.


----------



## AssRock (Jan 3, 2023)

Does anyone have a current link to the FA Onion archive?

All of the ones I know just time out in Tor.

Thanks in advance, fam.


----------



## Coolio55 (Jan 3, 2023)

AssRock said:


> Does anyone have a current link to the FA Onion archive?
> 
> All of the ones I know just time out in Tor.
> 
> Thanks in advance, fam.


Got taken down because FA itself kept getting flooded with pizza at select intervals.


----------



## AssRock (Jan 3, 2023)

Coolio55 said:


> Got taken down because FA itself kept getting flooded with pizza at select intervals.


Fuuuuck.
Good to know!  Thanks so, so much.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jan 3, 2023)

I wish the archive has an archive, now.
If 'pizza' is a reference to 'Pizzagate', then...
...I just feel bad regarding the on who has to clean up the archive.


----------



## T-21 (Jan 3, 2023)

TroonsDid911 said:


> MSI Gaming posted some sort of shout out to a furfag IT guy because he put the MSI Logo in his autistic picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was about to post that. Someone DID archived the post already.

Not a good day for MSI bros who aren't fucked in the head.









						MSI Gaming USA on Twitter: "shout out to all the tech support/femboy …
					

archived 3 Jan 2023 17:01:31 UTC




					archive.vn


----------



## Dave. (Jan 3, 2023)

This happened a while back, but Ruben Sim has lost his shit after the 13 year old got abducted by the muslim furry a while back.


Unfortunately things have been deleted so I cannot back up why this happened with screenshot, so you'll have to take my word for it. He made a post spotlighting the muslim who kidnapped the 13 year old to molest in the woods and, as a response, and it doesn't surprise me at all this happened, the furry fandom collectively went on his page and demanded he remain silent about the event because it creates "bad optics" or it just causes people to further hate the furry fandom. In kind, Ruben Sim posted this and went on a rampage and the furry fandom continued to throw bitchy, snarky, shitty comments at him 




I'm going to go on a MATI tangent here because seeing this shit fucking drives me up a wall. There's a reason I never pay attention to the furry fandom or pay attention to animal control. I cannot control my emotions when I see children getting fucking railed by furries or groomed by adults who are either moderately recognized figures, or "popufurs" as a title given by the furry fandom for people who are highly prolific content creators, and, to make an already bad situation even worse, seeing them go and censor people who are trying to draw attention to them to put a stop to their dangerous behaviors. It just raises my blood pressure to a boiling point when I see this happening like clockwork and seeing nothing done about it. It leads me to want to fedpost or drives me to sociopathy when I see this shit happening non-stop and I get btichy and snarky comments because how dare I put someone on fucking blast for raping a fucking child or animal. 

But yeah this happened, and it's genuinely making me angry to see. I'm legitimately mad and my hands are shaking writing this as we speak and this is why I never pay attention to the furry fandom or animal control. But I thought I'd post this because it is a legitimate drama happening.


----------



## TyrasGuard (Jan 3, 2023)

Dave. said:


> I'm going to go on a MATI tangent here because seeing this shit fucking drives me up a wall.


It's a subject you gotta circle around with care. That muslim guy should've been awarded the gas chamber ticket, he was a furry but I think that had little to do with him being a pedophile. I'm pretty sure all pedophiles are into all sorts of nasty shit, I would say being a furry is _(probably)_ one of the tamest, unfortunately.

Picture this, if a white guy commits a mass shooting and has a KiwiFarms account, I would think it would be unfair to say _"All KF users are like this", _mind you, I also like to think we would not have people coming out of the woodwork to censor things because it's _"bad optics". _It's likely that the people who try to hide it are guaranteed persons of interest, at least for me.

It's why the recommendation for dealing with furries doing nasty shit is to shut up and, if you suspect them to be involved in some inhumane acts, to gather all the information and go straight to the authorities. As fun as it can be to expose furries on social media, it ultimately just makes justice less likely to happen as it puts them in DFE mode. It's also harder to get justice for animals as it is to get justice for humans. Out of the decades I've been alive, I think I would only need one of my hands count furries going to jail over animal abuse.

It sucks, I wish the opposite happened when someone posts things exposing furries, it would be nice to have the degenerate and their merry band of retards who try to bury the evidence banned instead of the one exposing them but it's unfortunately, how things are.


----------



## Fortnite Bear (Jan 3, 2023)

TroonsDid911 said:


> MSI Gaming posted some sort of shout out to a furfag IT guy because he put the MSI Logo in his autistic picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Added to the long list of reasons not to buy from MSI.

Fuckin hate MSI.


----------



## ScatmansWorld (Jan 3, 2023)

Furaffinity has updated its policy again with some notable changes:








						Jan 3, 2023 - Discord,  Site Update, Upload Policy Change -- Fender's Journal
					

1) Discord Launched. We recently launched our brand new Fur Affinity Discord server! Haven’t had a chance to check it out? See our previ ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				











						Jan 3, 2023 - Discord, Site Update, Upload Policy Change -- Fender's …
					

archived 4 Jan 2023 00:12:21 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jan 3, 2023)

ScatmansWorld said:


> Furaffinity has updated its policy again with some notable changes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the "don't fetishize minors" rule is unironically the best rule to ever be implemented to FA as the front page is _rampant_ with stupid bullshit like "Tails Foot Inflation part 72". the FA mods are going to have to fix the fact that a lot of them are okay with children in vore and fat fur fetish art, though.


----------



## carbonado frog (Jan 3, 2023)

oh this is gonna be a groomer hive





note: sfw only means the abusive degenerate shit will be relegated to dms


----------



## LikeAStone 2.0 (Jan 3, 2023)

Welcome to the Groomer Games.

May the odds be ever not in your favor.


----------



## Computer Guardian (Jan 4, 2023)

ScatmansWorld said:


> Furaffinity has updated its policy again with some notable changes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god it's the same shit e621 had done by opening a discord server.

to hearken back to the doofensmirtz meme: "If I had a nickel every time a furry site opened a discord server, I'd have two nickels. Which isn't a lot but it's weird it happened twice."


----------



## T-21 (Jan 4, 2023)

carbonado frog said:


> View attachment 4188495
> 
> oh this is gonna be a groomer hive
> 
> ...


_Hooo boi_. Of course it HAS to be *Discord*. Where else they could go groom underages safely, really?


----------



## Blitzsneed (Jan 4, 2023)

ScatmansWorld said:


> Furaffinity has updated its policy again with some notable changes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is going to be a total trashfire in the making, isn't it? I should frequent this subforum more often.


----------



## Dance For Us (Jan 4, 2023)

"Minors younger than 13 may not be depicted as pregnant"
So 13-17 is fine though? Good to know.

ffs. I can't with these fur-niggers.


----------



## ScatmansWorld (Jan 4, 2023)

Dance For Us said:


> "Minors younger than 13 may not be depicted as pregnant"
> So 13-17 is fine though? Good to know.
> 
> ffs. I can't with these fur-niggers.


I'm guessing they see teen pregnancy as ok to draw as long as it's not "fetishized".


----------



## Wodanaz (Jan 4, 2023)

TroonsDid911 said:


> MSI Gaming posted some sort of shout out to a furfag IT guy because he put the MSI Logo in his autistic picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


least malicious thing msi has ever done. they regularly tell outlets like gamers nexus to stop bullying them and threaten to blacklist


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 4, 2023)

carbonado frog said:


> View attachment 4188495
> 
> oh this is gonna be a groomer hive
> 
> ...


"Content featuring minors is not allowed when the minor is in the presence of sexual activity, *sexual objects*, or nudity"

Well I guess that's fursuit photos with minors present banned.


----------



## Disastrously Dumb (Friday at 12:25 AM)

"Inu ni Nattara Suki na Hito ni Hirowareta"​the anime started airing now, with uncensored episode 1 releasing on 13th of January.​​why is it significant here?​because its borderline bestiality hentai​
and we know furry fandom are gonna go apeshit wild amd amimal fuckers exposures within the furry fandom might skyrocket.. because of this.

tl;dr golden age of furry horrorcows/lolcows incoming.


----------



## Marche (Friday at 4:18 AM)

Disastrously Dumb said:


> "Inu ni Nattara Suki na Hito ni Hirowareta"​the anime started airing now, with uncensored episode 1 releasing on 13th of January.​​why is it significant here?​because its borderline bestiality hentai​
> and we know furry fandom are gonna go apeshit wild amd amimal fuckers exposures within the furry fandom might skyrocket.. because of this.
> 
> tl;dr golden age of furry horrorcows/lolcows incoming.


From what I saw its just echi shit from the point of view of a guy turned into a dog. 
its really not that deep.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Friday at 4:30 AM)

Spoonomancer said:


> the "don't fetishize minors" rule is unironically the best rule to ever be implemented to FA as the front page is _rampant_ with stupid bullshit like "Tails Foot Inflation part 72". the FA mods are going to have to fix the fact that a lot of them are okay with children in vore and fat fur fetish art, though.


Did you not notice the bit where they say "lol you can depict a minor as pregnant as long as they're at least 13"?


----------



## Spoonomancer (Friday at 9:34 AM)

Bungus Scrungus said:


> Did you not notice the bit where they say "lol you can depict a minor as pregnant as long as they're at least 13"?


It's an impossibly low bar for furry websites, but FA _somehow_ improved from "sure you can draw porn and fetish content of Tails and Cream, two Sonic the Hedgehog characters designed to be, and canonically under the age of 10" to claiming to ban it outright. Now to see if the moderation and administration team will actually enforce these rules which should have been in place the fucking second that FA was even considered for being made as a website.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Friday at 10:31 AM)

Spoonomancer said:


> It's an impossibly low bar for furry websites, but FA _somehow_ improved from "sure you can draw porn and fetish content of Tails and Cream, two Sonic the Hedgehog characters designed to be, and canonically under the age of 10" to claiming to ban it outright. Now to see if the moderation and administration team will actually enforce these rules which should have been in place the fucking second that FA was even considered for being made as a website.


Did not someone in the thread talk abou the anti-pædo rule being enforced selectively, especially with regards to despotism?


----------



## Spoonomancer (Friday at 10:41 AM)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Did not someone in the thread talk abou the anti-pædo rule being enforced selectively, especially with regards to despotism?


I think people did and I skimmed over the thread lately, but I have no doubts that this will happen, especially with people like Zaush who actively tags his stuff as cub on Inkbunny when the FA uploads lack such a tag.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Friday at 2:57 PM)

Spoonomancer said:


> It's an impossibly low bar for furry websites, but FA _somehow_ improved from "sure you can draw porn and fetish content of Tails and Cream, two Sonic the Hedgehog characters designed to be, and canonically under the age of 10" to claiming to ban it outright. Now to see if the moderation and administration team will actually enforce these rules which should have been in place the fucking second that FA was even considered for being made as a website.


The loophole is already there. Those canonical ages no longer exist cause the Japanese Sonic Channel site removed all of them during the lead up to Sonic Frontiers' release.


----------



## ExplosiveTeddybear (Saturday at 8:07 AM)

Spoonomancer said:


> I think people did and I skimmed over the thread lately, but I have no doubts that this will happen, especially with people like Zaush who actively tags his stuff as cub on Inkbunny when the FA uploads lack such a tag.


He actually blacklist the cub tag on his inkbunny posts. He gets really defensive about his pedo definition of "sexual dimorphism".


----------



## goodbudweiser (Yesterday at 1:32 PM)

FA Discord Admins & their FAs;

Conger#5239
Horsie#0001 
luffy Jansi#8008  (registered users only)
Marzi#0013
Monique#0684 (registered users only)
Sciggles#5001
Enjoy


----------



## TFT-A9 (Today at 1:28 AM)

>Sciggles

ahahahaha what


----------



## Cringe newfag (Today at 5:03 AM)

goodbudweiser said:


> FA Discord Admins & their FAs;
> 
> Conger#5239
> Horsie#0001
> ...


"I ignore DMs regarding-" 
Regarding what?


----------



## Ratboy Genius (Today at 7:58 AM)

Umm was Foxler banned from Twitter previously, or just took a break? His last tweet was last February.
edit: link to tweet


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Today at 8:10 AM)

Ratboy Genius said:


> View attachment 4247656
> Umm was Foxler banned from Twitter previously, or just took a break? His last tweet was last February.
> edit: link to tweet


Yes, he was.


----------



## Ratboy Genius (Today at 8:55 AM)

Athena's Biggest Fan said:


> Yes, he was.


Ah, thank you for informing me.
I wonder what twitter employee made this decision lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Today at 9:46 AM)

Cringe newfag said:


> "I ignore DMs regarding-"
> Regarding what?


'I ignore DMs regarding SEGMENTATION FAULT'


----------

